# ulmer touren thread



## chickenway-user (3. Oktober 2004)

wer in und ulm touren plant kann ja mal hier hinkritzeln, was es so ungefähr werden soll... 

irgendwie enden die gaanzen ulmer threads immer beim droppen  macht ja auch spaß, ne kleine tour wär aber auch mal wieder ganz nett!


----------



## junkyjerk (3. Oktober 2004)

servus,

kumpel und ich sind dabei, kennen hier einige touren, die nicht schlecht sind...

lautertal, blaustein und blaubeuren...

wär mal cool, wenn wir mal eine gemeinsame tour machen könnten.

thx 4 reply


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (3. Oktober 2004)

Prima Idee mit dem X-tra Thread! 

Bin auch öfters in der Gegend unterwegs, kömmer gern mal zammen fahren!

Mark


----------



## chickenway-user (4. Oktober 2004)

ja, schlagt doch einfach mal touren vor, und wenn man zeit hat kann man sich anhängen...

kenn mich leider noch nicht so richtig aus


----------



## techstar (4. Oktober 2004)

klasse idee mit diesem thread, julian!

wollte mich ja schon ewig mal melden zwecks biken in und um ulm herum, aber irgendwie ist immer wieder was dazwischen gekommen.  

naja, vielleicht klappts ja mal demnächst! dann bekommt dein flow endlich mal passende gesellschaft   

gruß
andi


----------



## junkyjerk (4. Oktober 2004)

wenns wetter am wochenende passabel ist, dann können wir ja mal ne runde organisieren... wäre cool, mal mit mehreren leuten unterwegs zu sein...


----------



## chickenway-user (6. Oktober 2004)

also ich bin am wochenende wohl nicht da, aber macht trotzdem!


----------



## kupfermark (6. Oktober 2004)

Sa werd ich auch nicht da sein, aber So nachmittag würd mir ganz gut passen! Vielleicht so gegen 15:00 am Parkplatz Bad Blau, wenns eh Richtung Blautal, etc geht? 

Allerdings nur wenns nicht grade schifft, aber das sehn wir ja dann!

Gruss
Mark


----------



## junkyjerk (6. Oktober 2004)

wo issen der parkplatz? ich kenn nur diese litfasssäule am ortseingang und dann fahren wir normalerweise die rommelsteige hoch.. und dann weiter richtung lautern... sach mal bescheid, aber 15:00 klingt schonmal gut..


----------



## kupfermark (6. Oktober 2004)

Das ist die Litfasssäule am Herrlinger Bahnhof, stimmts? Das finde ich, da kömmer uns gern um 3 treffen!

Mark


----------



## carmin (7. Oktober 2004)

Oh wow, jetzt gibts ja doch einen Ulm-Touren-Thread, jetzt hab ich dessen Einweihung glatt übersehen! Am Sonntag sind wir zwar am Gardasee (bei SONNENSCHEIN ) aber sonst bin in gerne dabei hier!

Ab November machen wir übrigens Nightrides mit Nils (für Leute, die tagsüber arbeiten müssen) -- da sind Mitfahrer auch noch gerne willkommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## techstar (7. Oktober 2004)

> Ab November machen wir übrigens Nightrides mit Nils (für Leute, die tagsüber arbeiten müssen) -- da sind Mitfahrer auch noch gerne willkommen!



hört sich gut an!
tja, dann sollte ich mir nur bis dahin ne taugliche lampe organisieren   

gruß
andi


----------



## chickenway-user (8. Oktober 2004)

techstar schrieb:
			
		

> hört sich gut an!
> tja, dann sollte ich mir nur bis dahin ne taugliche lampe organisieren
> 
> gruß
> andi


ja, werd ich auch mal machen müssen. 
das wird sicher lustig


----------



## kupfermark (8. Oktober 2004)

Night-Biken klingt toll, da hab ich auch Bock drauf! Ich werds erstmal mit meiner Cateye-Funzel probieren, wenn die nicht reicht, kommt halt doch noch ne Mirage ans bike.

Die Wetterprognosen für So sehn hier ja nicht so rosig aus (jedenfalls nicht so wie sie wahrscheinlich am Lago sind  ):

NIEDERSCHLAG   
Menge  1 - 3 l/qm   
Risiko  63 %

Wie Wetterempfindlich seid ihr denn? Wenns nicht grade aus Eimern schifft, kömmer schon gehn, oder? Um bisschen Nässe kommen wir die nächsten 4 Monate eh nicht rum!

Gruss
Mark


----------



## junkyjerk (9. Oktober 2004)

sieht wohl grad schlecht aus mit biken am sonntag. tut ja die ganze zeit schiffen... so eine schei$$e... dreckswetter...


----------



## kupfermark (10. Oktober 2004)

OK, das mit der Tour war heut wohl nix. Lag aber auch daran, dass ichs nicht geschafft hab, um 3 wieder in Blaustein zu sein. Sorry, falls jemand gewartet hat. 

Hoffentlich klappts das nächste mal.. 

Mark


----------



## junkyjerk (10. Oktober 2004)

mal schauen, wie es nächstes wochenende ausschaut, soll ja vielleicht trocken bleiben diese woche. entweder am freitag oder am samstag.

ich freu mich mal auf neue gesichter und vielleicht ein paar neue trails...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (10. Oktober 2004)

geil! ich bin grad am wochenende im stubaital gewesen. trotz nebel und viel feuchtigkeit warens geile touren! ich liebe die alpen einfach  


achja, wenn ihr (oder ich, wenn ich irgendwann mal ahnung hab  ) touren vorschlagt wärs gut, wenn ihr schreiben würdet obs konditionell oder fahrtechnisch herausfordernd ist...

edit: achja, als student hat man auch mal nachmittags das eine oder andere stündchen übrig... wer täte denn da mal gern was machen? fahrtechnisch herausfordernde touren würd ich bevorzugen...


----------



## carmin (11. Oktober 2004)

Wer sich für Nightrides interessiert, kann sich mal bei Nils (info "ätt" rad-events "punkt" de) melden, der hat da einen Verteiler für. Wobei ich nicht garantieren mag, dass der technische Anspruch dieser Touren allen genügen wird... 

Und zu Lampen: Ein Kumpel und ich bauen uns grade diese Li-Ionen-Akkus mit bratbeck-Schutzschaltung
und haben auch ein paar Teile auf Vorrat bestellt -- können also gern was abgeben davon.



			
				kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> Die Wetterprognosen für So sehn hier ja nicht so rosig aus (jedenfalls nicht so wie sie wahrscheinlich am Lago sind  )


Fr+Sa waren wirklich super guil (kl. Insider ), aber am So hats auch am Lago geschüttet, so dass wir gut drei Stunden im strömenden Regen unterwegs waren und ich in den Schuhen am Ende (trotz Regenhose) einige cm Wasserstand hatte  Jetzt musst ich natürlich bis zum Tacho alles putzen und zum Trocknen aufhängen. Also angesichts dieses Aufwands bin ich doch lieber im Trockenen unterwegs...

Touren vorschlagen: ich glaub, da braucht man vorher nicht viel planen, wenn man mal zusammen loszieht: einfach links abbiegen, rechts abbiegen...


----------



## chickenway-user (14. Oktober 2004)

wie schauts denn bei euch am wochenende aus? ich bin zwar nicht da, aber ich kann euch ja trotzdem animieren hier mal was auszumachen...

unter der woche mag ja keiner von euch, oder?

ps: die sonne scheint!!!


----------



## flux (14. Oktober 2004)

hi ho ihr ulmer !!

hab grade diesen thread entdeckt, klasse !

chickenway hat recht !!!

bin auch student und war heute nachmittag biken, war (relativ gesehen ;-) ) geiles wetter !!

bin am WE hier und werde SA oder SO früher Nachmittag biken gehen !! Wer hat denn Lust und Laune ?? Wo und wieviel radlt ihr denn immer so ?

gruß, flux.


----------



## kupfermark (14. Oktober 2004)

Also ich fahr am liebsten Richtung Blautal, Lautern, etc. Allerdings halt ich es für dieses WE wie chickenway. Ich werd zwar nicht da sein, fänds aber trotzdem toll, wenn jemand fahren würde   

Unter der Woche geht bei mir gar nicht, bin leider kein Student mehr...

Mark


----------



## flux (15. Oktober 2004)

tja, heute war kurz die sonne da, jetzt pissts schon wieder :-(
ich werd morgen wohl net biken, eher SO... evtl. richtung blaubeuren, immer schön auf und ab *g*
wer am SO sonst noch lust hat, können uns gern treffen !
hoffentlich spielts wetter mit... 

@kupfermark: lautern sagt mir nix, wo/was ist das ?


----------



## carmin (15. Oktober 2004)

flux schrieb:
			
		

> tja, heute war kurz die sonne da, jetzt pissts schon wieder :-(


Ja und dazwischen gabs nen Regenbogen 

Bin So auch nicht da... mal sehn, wie sich das Wetter entwickelt nächste Woche. Wenn wir auf die Trails wollen, sollte es schon mal ein Tag trocken gewesen sein, sonst bleiben uns nur die Schotterwege.



> lautern sagt mir nix, wo/was ist das ?


Von Herrlingen geht nach Norden das (kleine) Lautertal. Bevor die asphaltierte Straße nach Bermaringen hochgeht, kommst Du durch Lautern. Da entspringt auch die (kleine) Lauter. Das Tal selbst geht noch ziemlich weit hinter.


----------



## junkyjerk (15. Oktober 2004)

jetzt scheint ja grad die sonne, bin aus der arbeit wieder daheim, mein kumpel kommt auch bald, dann gehen wir noch ne runde drehen, wie schauts bei euch aus? so gegen 15:30 oder 16 uhr in blaustein?


----------



## kupfermark (15. Oktober 2004)

@jerk: Ich fühl mich ja sowas von angesprochen, dass ich auch in ner halben Stunde Feierabend machen werde!! 

OK, treffen wir uns 15:30 an der Litfasssäule am Herrlinger Bahnhof (wos zur Rommelsteige hochgeht). Hab allerdings nicht so wahnsinnig viel Zeit, muss um 17 Uhr wieder in Blaustein sein!

Mark


----------



## junkyjerk (15. Oktober 2004)

mann was für ein glück, kaum zurück von der runde mit kupfermark und schon beginnts zu schiffen...

@kupfermark: das wird wiederholt, war sehr nett, endlich mal ein neues gesicht.

bis denne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flux (15. Oktober 2004)

@carmin: auf welchen trails düst ihr immer so rum ? kenn nicht viele, da ich meist nur kurz biken bin hier... 
und zu lautern... ahaaaa....da war ich auch schon mal... merk mir nur die namen nie so genau ;-)

ja, war grad auch noch ne runde radln, grade noch vor dem wolkenbruch eben heimgekommen


----------



## axx (15. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Jetzt muss ich mich als Ulmer auch mal zu Wort melden  

Ich hab's heut nachmittag bei dem blauen Himmel auch nicht mehr in der Firma ausgehalten und hab mich aufs Bike geschwungen. Ich war im Kiesental, und war danach ganz schön eingeschlammt  

Ich würde auch gern mal auf eine Tour mitkommen, sofern ihr technisch nicht allzu schwere Sachen fahren wollt. Mit Rumhüpfen etc. hab ichs nämlich nicht so  

Mal sehen, wie das Wetter am Wochenende wird. Zeit hätte ich.

cu, Axx


----------



## junkyjerk (15. Oktober 2004)

wo genau ist denn das kiesental?

wir sind heute die rommelsteige hoch, dann den trail ins lautertal runter, dann den anstieg nach wippingen hoch, wieder ins lautertal unter und dann nach bermaringen hoch und nochmal ins lautertal runter.. .meine hausrunde... ziemlich schlammig aber kupfermark hatte nen gartenschlauch zum saubermachen...


----------



## axx (16. Oktober 2004)

junkyjerk schrieb:
			
		

> wo genau ist denn das kiesental?



Das geht von Blaustein Richtung Norden. Wenn du die Straße von Blaustein nach Weidach fährst, liegt links das Lautertal und rechts das Kiesental. Ich kenn die Gegend auch noch nicht so gut. Ein schöner Trail den ich heut ins Tal runter fahren wollte, war leider mit umgeholzten Bäumen blockiert   

Rommelsteige ist die Straße nach Oberherrlingen hoch, oder?


----------



## junkyjerk (16. Oktober 2004)

erwin-rommel-steige geht vom herrlinger bahnhof den berg hoch... sollte dann oberherrlingen sein...

nun scheint die sonne schon wieder... da will ich gleich wieder losmachen... dieses unbeständige wetter macht mich echt fertig...

edit: die sonne scheint noch ne weile zu scheinen, irgendeiner bock auf biken gehen?


----------



## junkyjerk (16. Oktober 2004)

wie schauts bei euch allen am sonntag aus? einer bock?


----------



## carmin (17. Oktober 2004)

flux schrieb:
			
		

> @carmin: auf welchen trails düst ihr immer so rum ?


Ähm, vor allem Trail Nr. 14 und Nr. 32... Nein, keine Ahnung, ob man die benennen kann / sollte (...!...) Fahrma halt ma zam. Ich hoff, ich komm Dir überhaupt hinterher. (Einer unserer aktuellen Lieblingstrails heißt "Grüner-Schlauch-Trail" von Oberherrlingen runter -- nix Besonderes, aber lang+schnell+grün  .. Auch ne nette Alternative zur Rommelsteige übrigens...)


----------



## kupfermark (17. Oktober 2004)

Im Kiesental kenn ich auch noch ein paar Trails, nur schade dass in den einen Trail jemand die ganzen Bäume und Äste reingelegt hat, aber da gibts noch ein paar andere.

Da kömmer ja mal am WE rumdüsen, wenns Wetter passt! 

Mark


----------



## Horst Link (17. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Ulmer und Sichangesprochenfühlte - nachdem ich bereits einige Wochen in Ulm bin und auch schon die ein oder andere Tour gefahren bin  
    (  chickenwayer )  hätte ich durchaus Ambitionen noch weitere schönen Ecken Ulms kennenzulernen. 

Leider bin ich tagsüber beschäftigt sodass ich nur zu Nightrides kommen kann. Habe mich bereits für den Verteiler beworben...

Ansonsten bin ich häufig per Singlespeed unterwegs - etwa HIER - kann aber auch mal langsam fahren   

Horstliche Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (18. Oktober 2004)

hmmm, ok, da heut montag ist ("nur noch 5 tage bis wochenende") sollten wir, da ihr ja unter der woche alle nicht so viel zeit zu haben scheint, schonmal für das nächste wochenende planen. falls das wetter schlecht wird können wir ja einen "regenbekleidungstest" machen, das macht auch spaß!

wir bräuchten blos jemanden der hinterher seinen garten zur verfügung stellt um roß samt reiter abzuspritzen...


----------



## junkyjerk (18. Oktober 2004)

da weiss ich scho jemanden.. gelle kupfermark?

mein bike sieht nach der tour heute aus wie sch....


----------



## kupfermark (18. Oktober 2004)

Jaja, da lässt sich bestimmt jemand finden, der sowas hat  

Zumindest wenns Richtung Blaustein, etc geht wüsst ich schon jemand.. 
Ich kann allerdings wahrscheinlich nur am Sonntag. Wie siehts bei euch aus??


----------



## chickenway-user (18. Oktober 2004)

also ich hab am wochenende (bis jetzt) noch nichts vor. außer sonntag vormittag. sollen wir sonntag nachmittag mal fest machen?

und, weil da der gartenschlauch ist, können wir ja mal sagen, richtung blaustein...


----------



## chorge (19. Oktober 2004)

Wäre gerne auch dabei, hab aber kein Internet am WE...


----------



## Chaka-Checka (19. Oktober 2004)

hat mir jemand n tourentaugliches rad? 
man man, muss echt mal schauen dass ich mir sowas aufbau.. grad im winter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (19. Oktober 2004)

Horst Link schrieb:
			
		

> Leider bin ich tagsüber beschäftigt sodass ich nur zu Nightrides kommen kann. Habe mich bereits für den Verteiler beworben...


Hoffe, er hat Dir geantwortet, sagte nämlich was von zwei Wochen Urlaub...

Wochenende: Das Wetter wird super! Weiß ich! Seit Monaten beobachte ich nämlich schon eine positive Korrelation zwischen Zeit+Fahrrad haben und Wetter (das Frühjahr war trocken und der Sommer verregnet -- ich war schuld ).

Wenn das auch diesmal wieder hinhaut: Warum nicht etwas weiter fahren? Rosenstein sind 70 km einfach, dann könnte man von Oberkochen oder HDH mit der Brenzbahn zurück (gibt dann ca. 100 km plus viele hm am Rosenstein). Danach ist man so fertig, dass man über Gartenschläuche gar nicht mehr nachdenken will 

Wie ist eigentlich Wildbad im Oktober? Die machen offenbar zu am 1. Nov.


----------



## carmin (19. Oktober 2004)

chorge schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre gerne auch dabei, hab aber kein Internet am WE...


Können Dich anrufen!


----------



## Chaka-Checka (19. Oktober 2004)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ist eigentlich Wildbad im Oktober? Die machen offenbar zu am 1. Nov.



der Bikepark an sich macht zu... aber die Bergbahn fährt trotzdem den ganzen Winter über, so dass Bad Wildbad praktisch das ganze Jahr geöffnet ist


----------



## Bender25 (19. Oktober 2004)

chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> also ich hab am wochenende (bis jetzt) noch nichts vor. außer sonntag vormittag. sollen wir sonntag nachmittag mal fest machen?
> 
> und, weil da der gartenschlauch ist, können wir ja mal sagen, richtung blaustein...



wo gedenkt ihr denn zu fahren? Wie ist die Strecke? Bin konditionell nicht mehr ganz fit. Deswegen die frage.


----------



## kupfermark (19. Oktober 2004)

@carmin: 
Wo ist denn Rosenstein? In map24 gibts nur Rothenstein, das wären etwas über 400km (einfach)... 

Von mir aus gerne, aber chickenway hat gemeint, dass vormittags ungeschickt sei, und für sowas sollte man schon den ganzen Tag einplanen, oder?

@chorge:
Bis Fr müssten wirs doch schaffen, einen Termin und Treffpunkt festzumachen!

@bender:
Ich bin grad bisschen am kränkeln, werds also auch gemütlicher angehen lassen. Nur bei junkyjerk musst Du aufpassen, der ist eine Maschine!   
Wos hingeht entscheidet sich wohl noch die nächsten Tage! 

Mark


----------



## carmin (19. Oktober 2004)

kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> @carmin:
> Wo ist denn Rosenstein? In map24 gibts nur Rothenstein, das wären etwas über 400km (einfach)...
> 
> Von mir aus gerne, aber chickenway hat gemeint, dass vormittags ungeschickt sei, und für sowas sollte man schon den ganzen Tag einplanen, oder?


Ja, wäre wohl schon ganztags... Dann vielleicht Samstag oder so. Ist aber nur'n Vorschlag bis jetzt.

Noch einer wäre HDH, einfach 42 km, spart man sich den Zug.

Rosenstein ist ein Berg am Alb-Nordrand. Nächste Ortschaft ist Heubach. Super XC-Strecke dort (http://www.heubach.de/biketherock/xcstrecke.htm)! Was ich natürlich nicht weiß, wie lange es vorher trocken gewesen sein muss, ohne dass man da was kaputt macht. Dazusagen will ich auch, dass ich auf der Strecke bis dahin (außer ein paar km bei Geislingen) keine Trails kenne.


----------



## chorge (19. Oktober 2004)

Bei mir ist es halt auch das Konditionsproblem... bin dieses Jahr kaum gefahren (Bandscheibenvorfall) und bin froh, mit dem Rennrad 70km zu schaffen - wie soll ich dann mit dem MTB soweit kommen   

Naja, wir werden telephonieren...


----------



## daif (19. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Ulmer,

war schon n paar mal mit Nils seiner Afterworkgruppe unterwegs, aber da die ab jetzt nur noch nightrides machen wäre ich auch an n paar kleinen Touren mit euch interessiert, da ich mich leider noch net gut auskenn was bikestrecken hier angeht!
Konditionsmäßig war ich echt schon mal besser drauf, deswegen möchte ich auch im Winter wenns geht regelmäßig was tun.

bis jetzt scheints so dass die meisten hier in Blaustein starten, was für mich etwas ungünstig wäre, da ich aus Wiblingen komm und ich meistens nur BIS Blaustein fahre  
aber mal sehen, wäre cool wenn sich mal was ergeben würde
Wetter is ja nich so prall zu Zeit (wobei es gestern für 2-3 Std geil war, trotz schlammschlacht)

greetz an alle


----------



## kupfermark (19. Oktober 2004)

Ist doch egal wie fit ihr alle seid, wir machen das schliesslich auch nur zum *Spass* und um lustige Leute kennenzulernen!!

Richtig Gas gegeben wird eh erst wieder Pfronten Anfang Juni nächstes Jahr


----------



## junkyjerk (19. Oktober 2004)

ja geil wie viele auf einmal hier auftauchen.... also ich bin auch für sonntag, da bin ich auf jeden fall dabei...  

@alle: ich schlag die litfasssäule am bahnhof in blaustein/ herrlingen vor... sollte man leicht finden oder? jetzt müssen wir uns nur noch gedanken über die zeit machen. ich versuch noch ein paar kumpels mit an den start zu bringen.

update: ich bring wahrscheinlich bis zu 6 leute mit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (20. Oktober 2004)

Prima Idee, also hier mein Vorschlag zum *Treffpunkt*:

*Sonntag, 14:30 an der Litfasssäule am Bahnhof in Blaustein/Herrlingen!! * 

Ich hoff euch passt die Zeit und finden werdet ihrs wohl auch, oder?? Ihr Ulmer könnt euch ja schon in der Stadt treffen und zusammen herfahren. (Oder den Zug nehmen  )

Also bis dann,
Mark


----------



## chorge (20. Oktober 2004)

Mir passt die Zeit gut! Wobei ne Stunde früher toller wär...
Wie wär's, wenn sich die Ulmer am Ehinger Tor um 14Uhr (oder eben 13 Uhr) zentral treffen würden?


----------



## daif (20. Oktober 2004)

wie lange wollt ihr denn am Sonntag ca fahren???
überlege ob ich auch komme, kann allerdings noch nix genaues sagen....

@chorge
wenn ich Sonntag Zeit hab dann kann ich auch zum Ehinger Tor kommen, muss halt von Wiblingen herfahren. Wo am Ehinger Tor wär denn am geschicktesten??...weiss nur nicht ob mir das nicht zu viel ist, ne Tour ab Blaustein und danach wieder raus nach Wiblingen...das is schon nochmal n ganz schönes Stück...


----------



## chorge (20. Oktober 2004)

Treffpunkt Ehinger Tor:
Ich denke mal, dass man sich eigentlich recht gut direkt am Tor sammeln könnte... quasi da, wo die Busse starten, aber vielleicht eher direkt am Gemäuer...
 Wiblingen-Ulm ist ja relativ handlich, oder? Naja, und nach Blaustein sind es knapp 15-20 Minuten vom Ehinger Tor. 
Ich mag auch nicht viel länger als 1-1 1/2h in Blaustein selber fahren. Ein Gruppe kann ja auch schon früher abdrehen und den Heimweg antretet...


----------



## daif (20. Oktober 2004)

gut gut,
also 2Std ab Blaustein wären auch kein Problem aber arg länger muss es net sein...
aber wenn die anderen länger wollen kann sich ja wie du gesagt hast ein kleines "Heimfahrer-Grüppchen" früher verabschieden  

mal sehen, ist auch n bissl Wetterabhängig...


----------



## kupfermark (20. Oktober 2004)

Viel mehr als 2 Std werdens wohl eh nicht bei dem Siff-Wetter. Ich würd das ganze eh erstmal als ne Kennenlern-Runde sehen. 

Vielleicht treffen sich ja einige U-2Std-Tourer und ein paar Ü-2Std-Tourer, die dann evtl öfter mal zusammen fahren, deshalb sollten am So möglichst viele dabei sein  

@chorge: das Nächste mal kömmer uns ja dann in Wiblingen treffen und dort in der Gegend rumgurken.


----------



## axx (20. Oktober 2004)

chorge schrieb:
			
		

> Mir passt die Zeit gut! Wobei ne Stunde früher toller wär...



Also mir wär eine Stunde früher auch lieber. Hab nämlich nur bis 15:30 Zeit, das wäre bei einem Start um 14:30 etwas arg knapp...


----------



## chickenway-user (20. Oktober 2004)

ja, ich denk auch, 13:30 wär besser!


----------



## kupfermark (20. Oktober 2004)

Cool, so langsam nähert man sich   

Also für alle, bevor die Sache hier bis zum WE noch einschläft:

Sonntag, 13:30 Uhr an der Litfasssäule am Bahnhof in Blaustein/Herrlingen!

edit: inzwischen sind wir genug, also wirds dabei bleiben!  

Wies aussieht werden wir ja richtig viele sein, wird sicher lustig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (20. Oktober 2004)

sonntag 13:30 uhr passt... ich sach meinen jungs bescheid


----------



## carmin (21. Oktober 2004)

Schön! Ich komm wohl auch.

Trotzdem würd ich Samstag noch gern eine längere Runde drehen -- wenns doch endlich mal wieder so schön und warm (!) ist. Denke jetzt aber eher an eine Geislingen-Umrundung (Anfahrt ca 35 km, Umrundung vielleicht nochmal so viel; Höhenmeter -- naja, weiß ich nicht ). Wem das dann schon genug ist, könnte von Geislingen ganz easy und billig mit dem Zug nach Ulm. Mag da jemand mit? (Der Mad Maz oder the_scorer lächeln wahrscheinlich jetzt müde angesichts dieses "Anspruchs" )

Ich hoffe, dass es bis dahin schon wieder hinreichend trocken ist (wobeis bis grad ja immer noch geregnet hat -- naja, muss man sehn). Also, wer mitwill, bitte melden! Würde so um 9 oder 10 in Mähringen los.


----------



## daif (21. Oktober 2004)

@kupfermark

der chorge kommt glaub net aus Wiblingen! Das bin ich.
aber hier gibt es nix zum biken!!! ich fahr immer zum Hochsträß (schreibt man den so?) also Kuhberg und dann Richtung Harthausen und weiter....kenn mich da aber noch nicht wirklich aus

ich hoffe das mit Sonntag klappt bei mir


----------



## junkyjerk (21. Oktober 2004)

freitag gegen 15uhr drehen wir auch ne runde, einer der jungs hat heute sein rad bekommen, er kauft morgen noch nen helm und handschuhe und dann gehts ab....


----------



## chickenway-user (21. Oktober 2004)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Schön! Ich komm wohl auch.
> 
> Trotzdem würd ich Samstag noch gern eine längere Runde drehen -- wenns doch endlich mal wieder so schön und warm (!) ist. Denke jetzt aber eher an eine Geislingen-Umrundung (Anfahrt ca 35 km, Umrundung vielleicht nochmal so viel; Höhenmeter -- naja, weiß ich nicht ). Wem das dann schon genug ist, könnte von Geislingen ganz easy und billig mit dem Zug nach Ulm. Mag da jemand mit? (Der Mad Maz oder the_scorer lächeln wahrscheinlich jetzt müde angesichts dieses "Anspruchs" )
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass es bis dahin schon wieder hinreichend trocken ist (wobeis bis grad ja immer noch geregnet hat -- naja, muss man sehn). Also, wer mitwill, bitte melden! Würde so um 9 oder 10 in Mähringen los.



hmm, bis jetzt hab ich am sa. noch nix vor... aber ich bin nicht ganz so fit wie du...

und morgen, nee, also ich glaub nicht, wird sonst zu viel


----------



## kupfermark (21. Oktober 2004)

@jerk: Wahrscheinlich wirds bei mir morgen nix mit frühem Feierabend. Aber wenn doch, und das Wetter passt, ruf ich Dich an! Ansonsten sehn wir uns ja am Sonntag!

@daif: Keine Ahnung, wo das ist, wo Du rumfährst. Bin noch nicht so lange hier und bin schonmal froh, dass ich hier ein paar Trails gefunden hab!

@carmin: Prinzipiell sind mir grössere Touren auch lieber, vor allem Heubach, etc würd ich gern mal sehen. Aber dieses WE klappts bei mir leider nicht. 

@all: Wies ausschaut werden wir so 10-15 Leute sein, wenn niemand abklemmt! Da es bei uns nur einen Gartenschlauch gibt, werd ich halt noch ein paar Bierchen besorgen, damit die Wartezeiten sinnvoll genutzt werden können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (21. Oktober 2004)

@all: YEAH.. ich freu mich wie sau auf sonntag, hoffentlich springen nicht alle wieder ab.. sonst kotz ich...


----------



## chorge (22. Oktober 2004)

junkyjerk schrieb:
			
		

> freitag gegen 15uhr drehen wir auch ne runde, einer der jungs hat heute sein rad bekommen, er kauft morgen noch nen helm und handschuhe und dann gehts ab....


Wo trefft ihr euch? Hab um 14 Uhr nen Frisörtermin - aber vielleicht reicht es mir ja dennoch...


----------



## chorge (22. Oktober 2004)

kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> Cool, so langsam nähert man sich
> 
> Also für alle, bevor die Sache hier bis zum WE noch einschläft:
> 
> ...




BENE!!! UND IN ULM 13 UHR Ehinger Tor.....


----------



## carmin (22. Oktober 2004)

kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> @carmin: Prinzipiell sind mir grössere Touren auch lieber, vor allem Heubach, etc würd ich gern mal sehen. Aber dieses WE klappts bei mir leider nicht.


Klar... Tja, dann müssen wir es aber mindestens drei Wochen schieben, weil die nächsten zwei Wochenenden die Brenzbahn nicht fährt (Bauarbeiten), d.h. es würde eine 150 km Tour und wer zusammenbricht, muss mit dem Hubschrauber abgeholt werden 



			
				kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> @all: Wies ausschaut werden wir so 10-15 Leute sein


ich weiß jetzt zwar net, wie Du auf 15 kommst, aber geil wärs schon 



			
				chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> hmm, bis jetzt hab ich am sa. noch nix vor... aber ich bin nicht ganz so fit wie du...


wo denkst Du hin? ich und fit?? Bin in letzter Zeit mangels Praxis immer lahmer geworden und das wird am Sonntag wohl auch net anders sein... Also will jetzt wirklich niemand biken am Samstag?


----------



## summit (22. Oktober 2004)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Also will jetzt wirklich niemand biken am Samstag?


falsche Frage 


Könnte aber sein, dass ich am Sonntag mal wieder in der alten Heimat bin. Leider muss ich mich bis Ihr startet schon wieder auf den Heimweg machen 

Also falls der Sonntag Morgen noch für jemanden besser passt - ich plane so gegen 9:30 Uhr am Herrlinger Bahnhof zu starten. Eher eine kleinere Runde, max 4 h, bergauf bin ich nach 6 Wo Zwangspause und mit 16 kg Panzer derzeit extrem langsam.

BTW: Die 5 Täler-Runde um Geislingen mit An- und Abfahrt von Ulm mit dem Rad ist schon eher was tagesfüllendes.

Armin


----------



## carmin (22. Oktober 2004)

Armin Mann schrieb:
			
		

> BTW: Die 5 Täler-Runde um Geislingen mit An- und Abfahrt von Ulm mit dem Rad ist schon eher was tagesfüllendes.


So ischs gedacht  Wobei ich wg An- und Heimfahrt wohl nicht alle fünf Täler abklappere, sondern nur drei...



			
				Armin Mann schrieb:
			
		

> Also falls der Sonntag Morgen noch für jemanden besser passt - ich plane so gegen 9:30 Uhr am Herrlinger Bahnhof zu starten. Eher eine kleinere Runde, max 4 h, bergauf bin ich nach 6 Wo Zwangspause und mit 16 kg Panzer derzeit extrem langsam.


Oh, dann hätt ich endlich mal eine Chance  Mal schaun, wie ich mich am Sa abend fühl und ruf Dich ggf an. Du könntest dann auch in Mähringen parken (viel Platz hier). Sonntag Nachmittag muss ich aber auf jeden Fall auch mit, 15 Biker, mannomann


----------



## kupfermark (22. Oktober 2004)

Vergesst halt nicht, eure Uhren am So auf *Winterzeit* umzustellen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

@carmin: OK, 15 ist etwas übertrieben, aber ne schöne Zahl! Wir werden sehn!

Bis dann,
Mark


----------



## carmin (22. Oktober 2004)

kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> Vergesst halt nicht, eure Uhren am So auf *Winterzeit* umzustellen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ist doch erst am 31. Oktober!


----------



## chickenway-user (22. Oktober 2004)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Also will jetzt wirklich niemand biken am Samstag?



doch, icn, zumindest wenn du sagst dases ne lohnenswerte tour wird...


----------



## kupfermark (22. Oktober 2004)

@carmin: ähm.. Ich mein natürlich nicht diesen Sonntag, sondern nächsten. 

Ist doch klar    

Wegen den grösseren Touren solls übrigens nicht an dem doofen Bähnle liegen, wir können die Bikes auch aufs Auto packen und aus einer 150km-Tour ne 130km Tour machen, oder so..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (22. Oktober 2004)

@carmin: wann sollen wir uns denn dann morgen wo treffen? ich wär eher für 10 als für 9...


----------



## techstar (22. Oktober 2004)

hi!

*heul*
und ich kann schon wieder net mit :-(

morgen gehts nochmal in die alpen bei dem genialen wetter! (allerdings zum klettersteig machen). 
und am sonntag ein bisschen bike-film-session machen rund um aalen (mit http://www.nobrakes.de ).

aber ihr werdet die nächsten wochenenden bestimmt noch ein paar touren fahren!?

@carmin:
geislingen/heubach/blaubeuren usw. wär echt mal net schlecht!

naja, allen viel spaß morgen bzw. am sonntag!!!

gruß
andi


----------



## carmin (22. Oktober 2004)

chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> @carmin: wann sollen wir uns denn dann morgen wo treffen? ich wär eher für 10 als für 9...


Oh, kommt doch jemand mit! *hüpf* Ja klar können wir auch 10 machen... Findest Du nach Mähringen? Details per pm.

Und Andi, coole site!! Sogar mit dem legendären Schymik seid Ihr unterwegs! Jo, und Heubach liegt ja fast um die Ecke von HDH aus.


----------



## techstar (22. Oktober 2004)

> Und Andi, coole site!!



tja, muss leider zugeben, dass ich an der site rein gar nix beigetragen hab - wird nämlich mein erstes terffen mit den leutz. aber mit carsten bin ich schon ne nette tour gefahren...

wir können demnächst gerne mal von ulm aus richtung geislingen starten und schauen wie weit wir kommen...


----------



## chickenway-user (22. Oktober 2004)

ich würd das wochenende lieber in den alpen verbringen als hier  aber hier zwei touren fahren is auch ok


----------



## carmin (23. Oktober 2004)

techstar schrieb:
			
		

> tja, muss leider zugeben, dass ich an der site rein gar nix beigetragen hab - wird nämlich mein erstes terffen mit den leutz.


okay... Auf den Bildern war halt auch ein Andi zu sehen. 



			
				techstar schrieb:
			
		

> wir können demnächst gerne mal von ulm aus richtung geislingen starten und schauen wie weit wir kommen...


Sprich, Du wohnst nicht nur in HDH?


----------



## junkyjerk (23. Oktober 2004)

Vergesst Alle Nicht: Morgen 13 Uhr Ehinger Tor Oder 13:30 Uhr Am Herrlinger Bahnhof!!!


----------



## daif (23. Oktober 2004)

hehe, freu mich auf morgen, wird bestimmt geil!!

wer fährt denn ausser chorge ab Ehinger Tor????
Ich bin um 13 Uhr am Ehinger Tor, entweder am alten Gemäuer in der Mitte oder einfach an der Mauer rechts (stadteinwärts)

bis morschäääää

btw. wie wars heute??


----------



## chickenway-user (23. Oktober 2004)

so, wieder da. bericht darf der carmin schreiben... war ganz schön anstrengend... und auch ganz schön. und HUNGER!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (23. Oktober 2004)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> wer fährt denn ausser chorge ab Ehinger Tor????



mindestens 3 mann aus der hauffstrasse (studentenwohnheim)...


----------



## carmin (23. Oktober 2004)

So jetzt bin ich erstmal wieder satt & sauber 

Jaa, war eine super Tour. Trotz dass es stellenweise "etwas" matschig war und die Felsen bisweilen etwas glitschig, gabs doch keine ernsthaften Probleme, sondern guten Fahrspaß (wobeis so guil wie in den Alpen hier natürlich nie wird) und schöne Ausblicke. Scheint heut ein totaler Volkswandertag gewesen zu sein, die erste Truppe, die uns (grade auf den ersten Metern Trail) begegnete, umfasste 17 Mitglieder, und dann haben wir später noch zweimal Gruppen mit wohl 30+ Leuten gesehen. Wobei die dann die breiten Wege nutzten und wir die schmalen für uns hatten 

Und erwähnenswert ist auch noch der Herr Woisch (ich nenn ihn halt so, er sagte nämlich ständig "woisch"), ein älterer einzelner Wanderer, der uns bei der Auffahrt zum Burren recht misstrauisch beäugt hatte (und ich schon dachte, wenn Du jetzt was falsch machst, gibts eine Strafpredigt). Der Vorwurf, den wir dann oben zu hören bekamen, war aber, dass wir nix geboten hätten, im Gegensatz zu einem Specialized-Enduro-Fahrer. Tja, wie mans macht, ist's falsch  

Jetzt aber ein paar Bilder...

chickenway-user oben am Felsental





Kritischer Blick in die Serpentine (2. Versuch )




So, und jetzt ratet mal, ob's da bergauf oder bergab geht und bei wieviel Prozent. Und dann erklär mir mal einer, warum man das auf dem Foto nicht sieht... 




Und hier ein neuerliches Beweisfoto dafür, dass Biker die Wanderwege kaputt machen! Man beachte die Albvereins-Wanderwegsmarkierung (Pfeil).




Und anbei noch das Profil. Bis moin!


----------



## summit (23. Oktober 2004)

Waren ja doch fast 5 Täler  

Ich starte dann morgen auf eine Bergtour, die Alb muß leider warten.

Viel Spaß Euch,

Armin


----------



## kupfermark (24. Oktober 2004)

@carmin: nette Tour, die ihr da gemacht habt! Ich finde es sollten viel öfter pics gepostet werden!! 

Also, bis moschä!
Mark


----------



## Bender25 (24. Oktober 2004)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Und anbei noch das Profil. Bis moin!




Gestern so mal kurz 75 km gefahren????????
Respekt hätte ich nie geschafft. Hast du nicht mal gesagt das du zurzeit  net so fit bist?


----------



## junkyjerk (24. Oktober 2004)

juhu noch knappe 2 stunden dann gehts am ehinger tor los... bis 13:30 uhr in blaustein/ herrlingen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daif (24. Oktober 2004)

juhu noch kanpp über ne Stunde bis zum Treffpunkt Ehinger Tor!!

und ich muss noch essen....umziehen usw....tja, ich sollte echt mal früher aufstehen


----------



## chickenway-user (24. Oktober 2004)

so, bis gleich... mir tut noch alles weh von gestern


----------



## Bender25 (24. Oktober 2004)

chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> so, bis gleich... mir tut noch alles weh von gestern



macht auch genug Fotos!!!!!!!!


----------



## daif (24. Oktober 2004)

soooooooo.....
wieder da! 

War sehr geil mal n paar Leute kennenzulernen und vor allem die Blausteiner Trails.

Fotos hat der Chorge ein paar gemacht, aber ich glaub leider nicht so viele......EGAL, das nächste mal musst halt mit!


Jungs, das sollte sehr bald wiederholt werden  

Grüße aus Wiblingen,
David (schwarzes Bergwerk Mercury)


----------



## kupfermark (24. Oktober 2004)

@daif: Ja, vor allem Dein Abfahrts-Stil an der Kante macht Dir so schnell keiner nach!! Ich glaub daran erinnert man sich eher als an Dein Bergwerk   

Mir hats auch sehr gut gefallen, hoffentlich gibts die nächsten Wochen noch mehr solcher Tage!!

Bis denne,
Mark

ach ja, für die, die nicht dabei waren: Wir waren tatsächlich *11 Biker!!*


----------



## daif (24. Oktober 2004)

hehehe, daif aka David aka "der Typ der auf dem Oberrohr reitet"   

ich hoffe das wiederholt sich nicht so schnell....ist halt immer ********, entweder ganz oder gar nicht..wenn man zögert passiert halt sowas  

aber wenigstens hat es zur allgemeinen Erheiterung (=Lachkrampf) beigetragen  
passiert is ja nix..


----------



## junkyjerk (24. Oktober 2004)

ich könnt mich jetzt noch schlapp lachen, wenn ich an die aktion denke...   

war echt ne geile tour und die einkehr in das tagblatt in herrlingen war der gelungene abschluss, auch wenn wir danach noch ne abfahrt gemacht haben... 

abschliessendes fazit: ein selten geiler tag


----------



## carmin (24. Oktober 2004)

Yoh! Elf Biker -- mal richtig geil. Die Spaziergänger im Lautertal sprachen manch Stoßgebet 

Cool fand ich auch, dass wir ziemlich gut zusammenpassten. War auch schon mal in einer Achtergruppe unterwegs und da lagen wir weiter auseinander -- mit Stress bei den hinteren und Langeweile bei den vorderen. Also klar: unbedingt wiederholen!

daifs Aktion hab ich leider verpasst -- aber ich hoff mal auf chorges Bilder.....

Anbei (falls es überhaupt interessiert) wieder das Tourprofil, von der Litfasssäule bis zum Tagblatt.


----------



## Bender25 (24. Oktober 2004)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Anbei (falls es überhaupt interessiert) wieder das Tourprofil, von der Litfasssäule bis zum Tagblatt.



Machst du mit die höhen Profile mit deinem Tacho??
Find das es mit meinem Garmin net so toll ausschaut wenn man da ein Profil erstellt.


----------



## techstar (24. Oktober 2004)

n'abend!

klasse, dass es mit dem IBC-biken rund um ulm so gut klappt!
auch will!!!

grrrrr, ich hatte heut net soo viel von dem tag! aufgrund heftiger kopfschmerzen musste ich das biken heut ganz sein lassen - nix mit bike-video-session  



> Sprich, Du wohnst nicht nur in HDH?


wohne in heidenheim, arbeite in ulm.

@carmin & julian:
eure samstagstour war nicht von schlechten eltern   

greetz
andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (24. Oktober 2004)

Bender25 schrieb:
			
		

> Machst du mit die höhen Profile mit deinem Tacho??


jo, bzw mit HRMProfil/Ciclotour.


			
				Bender25 schrieb:
			
		

> Find das es mit meinem Garmin net so toll ausschaut wenn man da ein Profil erstellt.


Wieso? Zeig doch mal eins. Hat Dein Garmin einen barometrischen Höhenmesser extra?


----------



## axx (24. Oktober 2004)

Die Runde heut war mal echt Klasse   
Und dann auch noch so ein Traumwetter... 

Ich find sowas sollten wir schnellstens wiederholen. Mal schaun wie nächstes Wochenende das Wetter wird. Ist ja glaub ich ein langes Wochenende.

@bender: was verwendest du denn so für Software für deinen Garmin? Ich hab neuerdings auch so ein Teil, hab mich aber noch nicht nach brauchbarer Software umgeschaut.

cu, Joe


----------



## daif (24. Oktober 2004)

der chorge hat meine Aktion leider nicht auf den Bildern....
schön blöd, ich glaub ich hätte mich selber bepisst vor lachen...  
(bildet euch ja nicht ein dass ich so n "ritt" nochmal mach  )


----------



## chickenway-user (25. Oktober 2004)

so, alle wieder dahiem...

ja, war nett, sollten wir öfter machen... blos irgendwie tut mir jetzt der arsch weh (vor allem wenn ich auf dem (stadt-)rad hock...) und a bissle muskelkater hab ich auch


----------



## chorge (25. Oktober 2004)

Sehr fein war's!!
Bilder gibt es leider erst ab morgen - hab die CD zu Hause vergessen... DUMM DUMM DUMM.
Daifs traumhafter Ritt ist leider wirklich nicht drauf... Nächstes mal müssen mehr Bilder gemacht werden!!


----------



## Bender25 (25. Oktober 2004)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> jo, bzw mit HRMProfil/Ciclotour.
> Wieso? Zeig doch mal eins. Hat Dein Garmin einen barometrischen Höhenmesser extra?



Ja hab den Vista. Der hat ne barometrische höhe. Muß erst mal eins rauskramen


----------



## Bender25 (25. Oktober 2004)

chorge schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr fein war's!!
> Bilder gibt es leider erst ab morgen - hab die CD zu Hause vergessen... DUMM DUMM DUMM.
> Daifs traumhafter Ritt ist leider wirklich nicht drauf... Nächstes mal müssen mehr Bilder gemacht werden!!



Wieso was war denn da so lustiges erzählt mal


----------



## daif (25. Oktober 2004)

wir sind so'n trail gefahren, ich zum ersten mal (diesen trail)
ich komm um die Kurve, seh die Jungs unten stehen und wunder mich, schaue gerade aus und sehe nen Absatz (was weiss ich wie hoch/niedrig, nix schlimmes, aber überraschend für mich)....
dann hab ich gebremst und gezögert (FEHLER!!)===> Hinterrad hoch, ich steig auf das Oberrohr ab, kann nicht mehr anhalten und "surfe galant" (naja, eher alles andere als galant) den Absatz auf dem Oberrohr runter==> allgemeiner Lachkrampf.....ich musste auch derb Schmunzeln 

ach ja, bei mir is noch alles intakt


----------



## Bender25 (25. Oktober 2004)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> ach ja, bei mir is noch alles intakt



das denke ich ist das wichtigste  
Ging mir aber auch schon so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daif (25. Oktober 2004)

das war quasi bloß ne größere Stufe, also schon teil des Trails, ich bin nicht irgendwo in die Pampa gerutscht...war also nicht wirklich gefährlich..
wobei man sich ja meistens bei den unspektakulärsten Aktionen richtig weh tut... naja, dieses mal wars bloß n lacher, war ja kein Sturz..


----------



## kupfermark (25. Oktober 2004)

So, es ist Montag und es wird wieder Zeit die nächste Tour zu planen, letztes mal haben wir schliesslich auch Montags angefangen. Dann reicht es vielleicht, bis Do einen Treffpunkt und Termin zu haben, den dann auch möglichst viele Leute mitkriegen.

Diesmal wird das WE sogar richtig fett lang und das mit der Winterzeit stimmt ausnahmsweise auch mal!   

Also, wann passt es euch am Besten? Bei mir ists ziemlich egal, nur Sonntags könnt ich diesmal net ganz so lang. 

Gruss
Mark


----------



## flux (25. Oktober 2004)

wow... klingt ja wirklich geil, was ihr da so veranstaltet habt !!!

wie siehts unter der woche aus (mal abgesehen vom wetter :-( ) ... geht da nix ? hat da tagsüber keiner zeit / lust ?

flux.


----------



## daif (25. Oktober 2004)

Bis auf Samstag hab ich quasi immer Zeit
Samstags bin ich nämlich in Pforzheim, Bergwerktag= Werksbesichtigung und kennenlernen mit den Jungs ausm BW Forum...Freu   

Wäre schön wenn Freitag oder Sonntag (auch) was gehen würde..dann könnte ich auch mit


----------



## chorge (25. Oktober 2004)

Also wenn ich da bin bin ich da... will heissen, dass ich am WE vielleicht zwei/drei Tage nach Garmisch fahre, falls das Wetter richtig gut werden sollte, aber ansonsten fänd ich Sonntag oder Montag prima. Samstag ist vielleicht schlecht, da ich am Freitag Abend feiern gehen "muss"


----------



## chickenway-user (25. Oktober 2004)

flux schrieb:
			
		

> wow... klingt ja wirklich geil, was ihr da so veranstaltet habt !!!
> 
> wie siehts unter der woche aus (mal abgesehen vom wetter :-( ) ... geht da nix ? hat da tagsüber keiner zeit / lust ?
> 
> flux.


ja, prinzipiell schon, die woche schaut es allerdings relativ schlecht aus. donnerstag würd vielleicht was gehen!

am we bin ich nicht da, viel spaß euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (26. Oktober 2004)

ARRRGGGGHHHHH    
Schon wieder die Bilder zu Hause vergessen...  :kotz:


----------



## carmin (26. Oktober 2004)

Also ich sach ma, es ist nicht so dramatisch wichtig, sich jetzt zwischen Samstag ODER Sonntag ODER Montag zu entscheiden, weil wir (a) das Wetter sowieso nicht wissen (b) es immer einen geben wird, der an einem beliebigen Termin nicht kann (c) wenn es halbwegs schön ist, dann können wir auch an mehreren Tagen fahren.

Einer von Euch (ich glaube, es war junkyjerk) hat auch vorgeschlagen, mal morgens die Räder in nen Zug zu schmeißen und zB nach Oberstdorf zu fahren. Wäre das für Euch in diesem Rahmen nicht auch mal was? (Dann aber gutes Wetter vorausgesetzt.)

Und wenn chorge kann, sollten wir diese Tour über Schelklingen in Angriff nehmen. Das würden dann aber wohl keine 25, sondern 50+ km


----------



## flux (26. Oktober 2004)

chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> ja, prinzipiell schon, die woche schaut es allerdings relativ schlecht aus. donnerstag würd vielleicht was gehen!


naja, bin eh a weng krank, außerdem is das wetter au net grad einladend... wenn allerdings ein paar am DO nachmittag was ausmachen würden, tät ich mich vielleicht dazugesellen.... (am WE bin ich auch net da..)


----------



## kupfermark (26. Oktober 2004)

Unter der Woche geht bei mir gar nix, höchstens ab nächste Woche die Night-Rides, wenn die statt finden. 

Und wegen dem WE brauchen wir unbedingt einen Vorschlag, allerdings will ich nicht zu laut schreien, weils gut sein kann, dass bei mir was dazwischen kommt. 

@carmin: Hab mich jetzt auch für den Verteiler bei Nils beworben. Wann wird denn immer fahren? Wir könnten uns ja dann in der Nähe der Uni am Eselsberg treffen, dann könnt ich direkt von der Arbeit aus mitfahren.  

Mark


----------



## daif (26. Oktober 2004)

@kupfermark
also soweit ich weiss fahren Nils und die Afterwork-bike-Gruppe immer Dienstags 19:00Uhr am Fussgängersteg (-brücke) unter der Adenauerbrücke.
Ich war n paar mal mit denen unterwegs, allerdings war ja pause, da Nils im Urlaub war, wenn ich das richtig weiß


----------



## axx (26. Oktober 2004)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Einer von Euch (ich glaube, es war junkyjerk) hat auch vorgeschlagen, mal morgens die Räder in nen Zug zu schmeißen und zB nach Oberstdorf zu fahren. Wäre das für Euch in diesem Rahmen nicht auch mal was? (Dann aber gutes Wetter vorausgesetzt.)



Gute Idee, ich wär dabei.

Bzgl. Wochenende:
*Wie wär's wieder mit Sonntag, 13:30, Herrlingen?*
Falls das Wetter nicht mitmacht, müssen wir eh kurzfristig umplanen...
Ich hab das ganze WE Zeit.

@kupfermark: daif hat recht, After-Work-Biken geht wohl ab nächsten Di. wieder um 19:00 am Fußsteg los. Im Gegensatz zum Sommer allerdings nur nach vorheriger Absprache über den Verteiler, damit niemand umsonst wartet, falls sonst keiner biken will.


----------



## carmin (27. Oktober 2004)

axx schrieb:
			
		

> Bzgl. Wochenende:
> *Wie wär's wieder mit Sonntag, 13:30, Herrlingen?*


Für ne kürzere Runde ist das natürlich okay, aber wenn wir sowas wie Schelklingen angehen wollen, würde ich einen früheren Zeitpunkt vorschlagen (10? =11 in MESZ). Denn wir haben dann wieder Winterzeit *g*, damit ists schon um 18 Uhr wieder duster, und wenn wir mal noch ne Stunde Puffer einrechnen plus ne Stunde für die Nach-Wiblingen-(aber-nicht-ins-Ghetto-!)-fahren-Müsser...



> Im Gegensatz zum Sommer allerdings nur nach vorheriger Absprache über den Verteiler, damit niemand umsonst wartet, falls sonst keiner biken will.


jo... fürn Anfang können wir den Verteiler auch hierrein forwarden, dann kann der eine oder andere spontan noch mit.

Apropos (ich will ja keinen "Ulmer Beleuchtungs-Thread" aufmachen  denn die, die's interessiert, schauen wohl eh hier rein): Zumindest chickenway-user und techstar (der Muderator) haben was davon gesagt, sich Lampen bauen zu wollen. axx läuft schon seit Wochen den IRCs hinterher und wir würden nun ggf eine Sammelbestellung machen. Wer also Interesse hat, bitte melden! Gilt auch für die bratbeck-Platinchen (für die LiIo-Akkus), da haben wir auch noch ein paar übrig, mit oder ohne MAX.


----------



## chorge (27. Oktober 2004)

Also ich wäre vermutlich am Sonntag wieder dabei - gerna auch früher! Bitte gebt mir aber bis Freitag Vormittag bescheid!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bender25 (27. Oktober 2004)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Für ne kürzere Runde ist das natürlich okay, aber wenn wir sowas wie Schelklingen angehen wollen, würde ich einen früheren Zeitpunkt vorschlagen (10? =11 in MESZ). Denn wir haben dann wieder Winterzeit *g*, damit ists schon um 18 Uhr wieder duster, und wenn wir mal noch ne Stunde Puffer einrechnen plus ne Stunde für die Nach-Wiblingen-(aber-nicht-ins-Ghetto-!)-fahren-Müsser...
> 
> jo... fürn Anfang können wir den Verteiler auch hierrein forwarden, dann kann der eine oder andere spontan noch mit.
> 
> Apropos (ich will ja keinen "Ulmer Beleuchtungs-Thread" aufmachen  denn die, die's interessiert, schauen wohl eh hier rein): Zumindest chickenway-user und techstar (der Muderator) haben was davon gesagt, sich Lampen bauen zu wollen. axx läuft schon seit Wochen den IRCs hinterher und wir würden nun ggf eine Sammelbestellung machen. Wer also Interesse hat, bitte melden! Gilt auch für die bratbeck-Platinchen (für die LiIo-Akkus), da haben wir auch noch ein paar übrig, mit oder ohne MAX.



Baut ihr die HID????? Ich wär sofort dabei. Den MAX habe ich irgendwo noch rumliegen daheim. bräuchte dann auch so ne bratbeck Platine.
Ich hab auch die möglichkeit noch welche zu belichten und zu ätzen.


----------



## axx (27. Oktober 2004)

Also von mir aus auch *Sonntag, 10:00 Uhr*.

@bender25: nein, wird eine 12V Halogenlampe (mit Osram IRC) + Li-Ionen-Akku

@carmin: bin heute extra später zu Arbeit und davor noch bei dem Lampenladen vorbei, jetzt hat der heute zu gehabt   . Wie mich das inzwischen nervt... Ich würde sagen wir machen die Woche noch eine Bestellung fertig, falls der die Birnen noch immer nicht da hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bender25 (27. Oktober 2004)

axx schrieb:
			
		

> Also von mir aus auch *Sonntag, 10:00 Uhr*.
> 
> @bender25: nein, wird eine 12V Halogenlampe (mit Osram IRC) + Li-Ionen-Akku
> 
> @carmin: bin heute extra später zu Arbeit und davor noch bei dem Lampenladen vorbei, jetzt hat der heute zu gehabt   . Wie mich das inzwischen nervt... Ich würde sagen wir machen die Woche noch eine Bestellung fertig, falls der die Birnen noch immer nicht da hat.



schade. würd mir gerne die HID bauen aber alleine macht das kein spaß bzw bei 2 oder 3 Leute kommt halt besseres zustande


----------



## carmin (27. Oktober 2004)

Bender25 schrieb:
			
		

> schade. würd mir gerne die HID bauen aber alleine macht das kein spaß bzw bei 2 oder 3 Leute kommt halt besseres zustande


Schon klar, die HID interessiert mich auch, aber war mir für den Anfang eine Nummer zu groß/teuer (im Vergleich zur Gardena/Halogen-Lösung). Jetzt möchte ich erstmal Erfahrungen damit sammeln, und ggf wäre ich dann nächstes Jahr bei einem HID-Projekt dabei 

Hast Du schon was unternommen in diese Richtung?

Ja wiee, und da liegt einfach so ein MAX bei Dir daheim rum? Wie kommt der da hin? Wenn man so sieht, wie begehrt der ist...

Ans Selber-Ätzen hab ich auch gedacht, wegen Sicherungshalter und Steckverbindung, aber für den Preis lohnt sich das nie und nimmer. Haben uns mal auf einen "Handelspreis" von 5 Euro für Platine mit allem ohne MAX und 7 Euro für den MAX geeinigt.

@axx:  ich leide mit Dir


----------



## chorge (27. Oktober 2004)

axx schrieb:
			
		

> Also von mir aus auch *Sonntag, 10:00 Uhr*.



Puuh, also Sonntag 10 Uhr ist schon a bisserl bald, oder?! Erstens wird es da noch arschkalt sein, zweitens... wer weiß, welch schlimme Festivitäten erst noch durch hinreichenden Kaffee- und Aspirigenuß ungeschehen gemacht werden...    Wie wär's denn mit HIGH NOON?


----------



## carmin (27. Oktober 2004)

chorge schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wär's denn mit HIGH NOON?


auch gut. (Meine Posts haben immer Vorschlagscharakter)

Wobei... um 6:00 ist das Fotografierlicht das beste


----------



## daif (27. Oktober 2004)

also ich mach mir Sonntag dann Zeit wann ihr wollt,

@carmin
  danke!!, das mit der Pufferzeit für Wiblinger-Ghetto-Leute finde ich sehr nett  
im Ernst, ca 45min (naja, geht bestimmt auch schneller, aber bin gern auf der sicheren Seite)muss ich schon einrechnen um ohne Hetze nach Herrlingen an den Bahnhof zu kommen...
Also wenn ihr ne größere Runde plant möchte ich bevors dunkel wird daheim sein. Ich kauf mir zwar heute evtl ne Sigma Mirage, aber die auch noch im Rucksack mitschleppen will ich eigentlich nicht!!!

btw. Beleuchtung, ich bin absolut kein Bastler, aber wo find ich was genaueres zu eurer Lampe? oder kann mir jemand grob erklären wie euere lampe aussieht, Eckdaten und so...Was müsste ich noch selber machen, was würde es kosten???
tausend dank schonmal...  

@chorge: bilder? (hetzt ja nicht.., wär trotzdem schön)


----------



## chickenway-user (27. Oktober 2004)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Für ne kürzere Runde ist das natürlich okay, aber wenn wir sowas wie Schelklingen angehen wollen, würde ich einen früheren Zeitpunkt vorschlagen (10? =11 in MESZ). Denn wir haben dann wieder Winterzeit *g*, damit ists schon um 18 Uhr wieder duster, und wenn wir mal noch ne Stunde Puffer einrechnen plus ne Stunde für die Nach-Wiblingen-(aber-nicht-ins-Ghetto-!)-fahren-Müsser...
> 
> jo... fürn Anfang können wir den Verteiler auch hierrein forwarden, dann kann der eine oder andere spontan noch mit.
> 
> Apropos (ich will ja keinen "Ulmer Beleuchtungs-Thread" aufmachen  denn die, die's interessiert, schauen wohl eh hier rein): Zumindest chickenway-user und techstar (der Muderator) haben was davon gesagt, sich Lampen bauen zu wollen. axx läuft schon seit Wochen den IRCs hinterher und wir würden nun ggf eine Sammelbestellung machen. Wer also Interesse hat, bitte melden! Gilt auch für die bratbeck-Platinchen (für die LiIo-Akkus), da haben wir auch noch ein paar übrig, mit oder ohne MAX.



meld. aber nur für lampen...


----------



## carmin (27. Oktober 2004)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> im Ernst, ca 45min (naja, geht bestimmt auch schneller, aber bin gern auf der sicheren Seite)muss ich schon einrechnen um ohne Hetze nach Herrlingen an den Bahnhof zu kommen...


jo meine Touren dauern komischerweise auch immer viel länger als geplant -- vielleicht liegts ja an den vielen Ampeln... 



			
				daif schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kauf mir zwar heute evtl ne Sigma Mirage


uh-oh, pass auf, dass das der Joerky nicht erfährt! 

Genaueres zur Gardena-Lampe hier.  Wenn Du die mit Bleiakku betreibst, wird das komplett nicht teurer als 50 Euro.  Bastelaufwand minimal (Dusche präparieren und etwas Stecker und Kabel löten).

LiIo-Akkus haben halt die dreifache Energiedichte (bzw: ein Drittel des Gewichts bei gleichem Energiegehalt), sind aber teurer (drei Camcorder-packs ca. 75 Euro), schwieriger zu handhaben (dafür gibts aber die bratbeck-Schaltung) und verlangen etwas mehr Bastelarbeit (Camcorderpacks zerlegen, neu zusammenlöten und in eine Trinkflasche packen).


----------



## axx (27. Oktober 2004)

axx schrieb:
			
		

> Also von mir aus auch *Sonntag, 10:00 Uhr*.



Wenn ichs mir recht überleg ist mir das eigentlich auch zu früh. Mir ist nämlich grad eingefallen, dass ich am So. wohl erst im Morgengrauen von einer Lanparty heimkomm. 12:00 wäre machbar.

Meine Gardena-Lichtbrause sieht übrigens so aus. Akku-Pack ist noch nicht ganz fertig.


----------



## Bender25 (27. Oktober 2004)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Schon klar, die HID interessiert mich auch, aber war mir für den Anfang eine Nummer zu groß/teuer (im Vergleich zur Gardena/Halogen-Lösung). Jetzt möchte ich erstmal Erfahrungen damit sammeln, und ggf wäre ich dann nächstes Jahr bei einem HID-Projekt dabei
> 
> Hast Du schon was unternommen in diese Richtung?
> 
> ...



Würd dir dann gerne ein Platinchen abkaufen. Nur das wir vom richtigen sprechen: Die sind schon für die LIio Akkus die zur abschaltung dient.
Hab mir den Max mal bestellt bei der Firma (die Probepackung. Da sind 2 gekommen) muß aber erst mal suchen wo die sind.

Unternommen habe ich hinsichtlich der HID noch nicht viel. Ich weiß nur wie ich se mir vorstelle.
Ich möchte sie ähnlich der Lupine bauen.Nur ohne die Leistungsumschaltung. Weis net wie die das bei Lupine machen. Aber auch mit der Fernbedienung und Spannungsanzeige (SMD LED´s)
Für das Gehäuse hab ich gedacht das ich mir ein Alu Teil drehe, bin aber in sachen drehen und Fräsen nicht der Fachmann. Aber im Geschäft hats welche die mir das machen könnten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (27. Oktober 2004)

Bender25 schrieb:
			
		

> Würd dir dann gerne ein Platinchen abkaufen. Nur das wir vom richtigen sprechen: Die sind schon für die LIio Akkus die zur abschaltung dient.


klar, so wie im oben zitierten bratbeck-Fred beschrieben. Kannst im Prinzip sofort abholen, oder ich bring sie zu unserem DIMB-Treffen mit (ich glaub nicht, dass ich demnächst mal nach Göttingen komm )

Gehäuse drehen: WOW  .. also wenn mir die Dusche doch mal wegschmilzt, komm ich auf Dich zurück!


----------



## daif (27. Oktober 2004)

@ carmin

joerky?? wen meinst du?
wieso darf der nicht hören dass ich mir evtl die Sigma holen will??
hat er schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht?

edit: ich hab auf den Gardena link geklickt....  jetzt weiss ich warum


----------



## kupfermark (27. Oktober 2004)

Wärs nicht sinnvoll, für solche Diskussionen ein "Ulmer Technik-Forum" aufzumachen?

Ich hab auch noch keine gescheite Funzel, bin aber auch kein Bastler und würd mir deshalb eher die Mirage zulegen, da bin ich mit 50 auch am Start (auch wenns der Joerky kacke findet). Aber für den Anfang reicht erstmal meine Cateye-LED-Funzel, weitere Anschaffungen mach ich abhängig von den Night-Rides.

*Jedenfalls zurück zum Thema:*

*Sonntag 12 Uhr Litfasssäule Blaustein/Herrlingen*  
klingt für mich ganz vernünftig- Ich wär dabei!!


----------



## techstar (27. Oktober 2004)

hi!

ächz, auch endlich daheim! die leutz von der straßenbauplanung sind nicht ganz dicht! mittlerweile sinds 6 baustellen auf der A7 zwischen langenau und hdh....arghhh...und gleichzeitig sperren die idioten die B19 auf gleicher höhe...grrrrrrrrrrrrr!



> Gehäuse drehen: WOW  .. also wenn mir die Dusche doch mal wegschmilzt, komm ich auf Dich zurück!



eigentlich wollte ich mir ja auch die lampe komplett selber basteln, aber davon bin ich nun wieder abgekommen, denn sonst ist sie in 2 jahren no net fertig und ich will ja JETZT biken gehen!!!   

aber carsten schymik hat nun nette alu-gehäuse drehen lassen (schwarz eloxiert) und ne sigma-halterung drangenietet. hab den prototypen gestern abend beim no-brakes-stammtisch bewundern können - net schlecht! allerdings reicht mir ein brenner (IRC 20W, ca. 20° abstrahlwinkel). er hat ja nen doppelten (20+35W). dazu bau ich vielleicht noch 3 luxeons dran (für helle schotterwege und city). hab von meiner diplomarbeit noch luxeon-samples rumliegen...
was für einen akku ich nehm und welche schaltung (zum laden, dimmen usw.) weiß ich noch nicht sicher (muss nochmal im E-thread rumlesen).
auf jeden fall nimmt carsten noch bestellungen für seine alu-gehäuse an 
(er verkauft sie quasi zum selbstkostenpreis)...
vielleicht postet er ja mal ein pic.

gruß
andi


----------



## carmin (27. Oktober 2004)

@techstar: guter Tip!! Du meinst wohl die "Powerpsycho"? Einen Preis nennt er dort aber leider auch nicht 



			
				kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> Wärs nicht sinnvoll, für solche Diskussionen ein "Ulmer Technik-Forum" aufzumachen?


Jo, ich vermutete, dass der Interessentenkreis wohl ziemlich der gleiche ist und es deshalb nicht stört.



			
				kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab auch noch keine gescheite Funzel, bin aber auch kein Bastler und würd mir deshalb eher die Mirage zulegen, da bin ich mit 50 auch am Start (auch wenns der Joerky kacke findet).


Klar, würde mich auch nicht interessieren, wenn irgendjemand was kacke findet, was ich toll finde, aber seine Argumente schau ich mir schon an (z.B. da), und wenn die nachvollziehbar sind, bin ich dankbar für die Aufklärung. Kurz: Fürs gleiche Geld gibts besseres.


----------



## techstar (27. Oktober 2004)

@carmin


> @techstar: guter Tip!! Du meinst wohl die "Powerpsycho"? Einen Preis nennt er dort aber leider auch nicht



hehe, er muss die seite erst die tage aktualisiert haben. aber stimmt schon, ganz unten ist das fertige produkt zu sehen.

ähhh, ich frag ihn mal, was der "allgemeine" preis ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daif (27. Oktober 2004)

@kupfermark
12 Uhr Herrlingen Bahnhof/Litfasssäule sollte klargehen, bin dabei

Irgendwer der mit mir 11:30 Uhr vom Ehinger Tor fahren will????
Junkyjerk, die anderen ausm Wohnheim??? Chorge???
meldet euch!!!!

sonst halt 12:00 in Herrlingen


----------



## junkyjerk (27. Oktober 2004)

ich ziehe dieses wochenende um, aber ich versuche, dass ich trotzdem mitfahren kann, ich frag mal die anderen, ob die auch wieder mitgehen... war ja schliesslich endsgeil letztes mal....

aber ich will wieder so eine aktion sehen.. die an der kante mein ich..


----------



## kupfermark (27. Oktober 2004)

@carmin: Ja gut, muss zugeben, dass ich mich noch nicht dermassen mit der Materie beschäftigt hab, aber danke für den Link!! Die Selbstbau-Variante klingt schon vernünftig, weiss aber nicht wie das Ding aussehen würde wenn ICH das Ding zusammengeschraubt hab. Ich versuch mal meinen Mitbewohner dafür zu begeistern  

@junkyjerk: DER Umzug raus aus dem Studenten- und rein ins richtige Leben?! Ein grosser Schritt, viel Spass dabei    Hoffentlich sieht man sich am So trotzdem!

Mark


----------



## daif (27. Oktober 2004)

@junkyjerk
haha, nicht wenn ich es verhindern kann, und glaub mir, ich legs nicht unbedingt drauf an nochmal sowas zu machen...  

falls ihr am So nicht am Ehinger seid gebt kurz vorher bescheid, dann fahr ich direkt nach Herrlingen

good night ladies


----------



## junkyjerk (28. Oktober 2004)

@kupfermark: ja genau der umzug... endlich eigene vier wände... aber ein haufen stress...

@chorge: wo bleiben die bilder??

@daif: schade, an den anblick deines ritts auf dem oberrohr könnt ich mich gewöhnen... einfach zu geil die aktion


----------



## Carsten (28. Oktober 2004)

Geredet habt Ihr ja schon davon, hier das Bild:







Preise gibt´s auf Anfrage
Ich muß aber gleich warenen, die Lieferzeit beträgt derzeit wegen hoher Nachfrage min 2 Wochen...


----------



## chorge (29. Oktober 2004)

Noch immer keine Bilder, denn ich schreib kurz von zu Hause - wo ich gerade krank herumhänge... Wartet nicht auf mich am Sonntag - wenns mir gut geht komm ich, sonst nicht...


----------



## junkyjerk (29. Oktober 2004)

na dann wünsch ich dir gute besserung und hoffentlich klappts doch noch am sonntag...


----------



## daif (29. Oktober 2004)

@chorge
du bist doch der Mechaniker der Truppe, bzw Einstellprofi, also hoffen wir dass du gesund wirst   

Gute Besserung auch von mir!!


----------



## carmin (29. Oktober 2004)

chorge schrieb:
			
		

> Noch immer keine Bilder, denn ich schreib kurz von zu Hause - wo ich gerade krank herumhänge... Wartet nicht auf mich am Sonntag - wenns mir gut geht komm ich, sonst nicht...


Ach Du liebe Zeit... ja dann auch toitoitoi von hier...!

Ist eigentlich schon jemand am Samstag unterwegs? Und ob sich für Montag was ergibt, können wir ja am Sonntag ausmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (29. Oktober 2004)

Die Bessrungswünsche kamen an... Mal schaun wie's am Sonntag ist - wird schon werden


----------



## kupfermark (29. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

Von mir natürlich auch gute Besserung! Ist z Zt auch nicht besonders schwer, krank zu werden..

Falls Chorge tatsächlich ausfällt muss am Sonntag halt jemand anders ne Cam mitnehmen (und Bildchen machen)! Meine ist bissle gross und funktioniert auch nicht mehr gescheit.. 

Freu mich schon wieder auf ne nette Tour. Hoffentlich passt das Wetter einigermassen, aber ich wär auch bei (nicht zu starkem) Regen dabei!

Mark


----------



## carmin (29. Oktober 2004)

Jo ne Cam hatt ich das letzte Mal sogar auch dabei und wäre auch das nächste Mal kein Problem. Schwierig ist halt nur, da muss man immer bissi vorneweg sein, um Zeit zum Auspacken zu haben 

Hab grad nochmal nach Wetter geschaut. Hmmm 50% Regen. Das sollte nicht stören, oder? Vielleicht wird der Montag sogar besser, dann könnten wir da auch noch was machen...


----------



## chorge (30. Oktober 2004)

Hi Jungs, hier endlich zwei Bilder - der Rest ist eh nix geworden, und mit Modem macht das ganze auch nicht wirklich Spaß!
So, nun leg ich mich wieder ins Bett...


----------



## carmin (30. Oktober 2004)

Hey cool, danke!

Wer hatte letztes Mal eigentlich Anselm Bescheid gesagt, und ist der diesmal auch wieder informiert? Wann meldet er sich an?  Und dann noch der mit dem roten Bike und den quietschenden Felgenbremsen? (Name leider nicht mitgekriegt  )


----------



## Bender25 (30. Oktober 2004)

cool. erstes Gruppenfoto.

Kann mal jemand reinschreiben wer welcher ist?? Quasi mit realem Namen und Nickname


----------



## kupfermark (30. Oktober 2004)

Nettes Gruppenbild, danke fürs posten! Ich hoff ich verrate hier keine Geheimnisse und alles stimmt so:

Also, hintere Reihe von links:
Anselm (noch nicht im Forum); Jörg (chorge); Axel (Carmin); David (daif).

Vordere Reihe:
Jürgen (Trevor, hat aber noch nix gepostet); Jörg (junkyjerk); Joe (axx); julian (chickenway-user); Mark (ich)

Bis morgen dann,

Gruss
Mark


----------



## techstar (30. Oktober 2004)

hi ulmer!

bleibts eigentlich morgen bei 12:00 ?

falls das wetter einigermaßen stabil ist, komm ich wohl auch.
ansonsten lohnt es sich für mich net extra nach ulm zu shutteln...

aber wenn ich mitfahr, dann ist meine digicam natürlich dabei!

so long!
andi


----------



## daif (30. Oktober 2004)

also wenn nicht aus Eimern giesst bin ich 12:00 Uhr da!!

was ist jetzt mit den Leuten ab Ehinger Tor?
dabei?

könnt mich auch kurzfristig davor anrufen: 0177/7660000


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (30. Oktober 2004)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> was ist jetzt mit den Leuten ab Ehinger Tor?



Falls es trocken ist, komm ich um 11:30 ans Ehinger Tor. Bzw. eigentlich reicht auch 11:40, oder?

Und vergesst die Zeitumstellung nicht!

Bis dann,
Joe


----------



## daif (30. Oktober 2004)

was verstehst du unter trocken??
kein aktueller Regen?
trockene Verhältnisse (Boden??)

ich würde halt ab 11:30 warten, wenn ich weiss dass jemand kommt,


----------



## techstar (31. Oktober 2004)

moin!

oh oh   
http://www.wetteronline.de/radar/dldldbad.htm

die regenfront nähert sich ulm langsam von südosten (90 minuten loop ansehen)...


----------



## kupfermark (31. Oktober 2004)

Hi Jungs,

Tut mir leid, aber ich muss absagen.   Bei uns im Haus wird heut bissle gefeiert und da gilt es noch einiges vorzubereiten..

Evtl morgen Nachmittag, kann ich aber erst morgen sagen!

Euch viel Spass (falls ihr fahrt)

Mark


----------



## daif (31. Oktober 2004)

hmmm, keine Ahnung,
bei mir hier in Wiblingen ist es grau in grau soweit man sehen kann....
n typischer Herbsttag....es sieht allerdings nicht nach terrorschütten aus im Moment


hmmm Mark ist raus, schade, also wer wäre denn jetzt noch dabei???


----------



## chorge (31. Oktober 2004)

Hi Leute,
ich bin auch raus - es hat einfach keinen Sinn... Lieber weider gesund werden. Evtl. roll ich heut mittag ein bißchen in ein Kaffee (zum posen hhahaha) aber das wars dann auch schon...
Evtl. kommt aber Chris (rotes Nicolai, Kumpel von mir) zum Ehinger Tor!

Viel Spass, denen die fahren!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## techstar (31. Oktober 2004)

mhhh, in hdh ists jetzt wieder etwas heller (=hellgrau   ) geworden, aber obs so bleibt??? who knows...

man muss ja nix verzwingen! für mich ists halt etwas doof, weil ich ja demnächst schon losfahren müsste. und in der zwischenzeit sagen dann alle ab   

naja, hab zwar ne karte von ulm und würde bestimmt auch allein ne einigermaßen nette tour zustandebringen, aber eigentlich wärs ja mal schön, sich die trails von locals zeigen zu lassen und gemeinsam zu fahren...

also jetzt warte ich noch bis 11 ab, dann entscheide ich...


----------



## daif (31. Oktober 2004)

@chorge
sicher die klügere Variante erst richtig gesund zu werden!

wer ist denn nun sicher dabei???
auf gut glück hab ich keinen Bock nach Herrlingen zu fahren!
2.Problem, ich kenn mich in Blaustein/Herrlingen NULL aus, d.h es sollte schon jemand dabei sein der sich a bissl auskennt....sonst müssen wir halt ne lustige Erkundungstour machen...

Wer wollte denn nach Schelklingen "führen"?


----------



## daif (31. Oktober 2004)

@ techstar
ich müsste auch demnächst los...
wenn ich 11:30 am Ehinger sein soll muss ich 11:10 losfahren


----------



## axx (31. Oktober 2004)

Moin!

Also ich bin dabei!
@daif: 11:30 Ehinger tor, wuerd ich sagen

bis dann,
Joe


----------



## daif (31. Oktober 2004)

@Joe

sagen wir 11:40??
dann muss ich jetzt nicht so hetzen!!!


----------



## techstar (31. Oktober 2004)

ok, überzeugt!

no risk no fun...bis um 12 am bahnhof herrlingen...
hau jetzt nochs bike ins auto und fahr dann los!


----------



## carmin (31. Oktober 2004)

Also ich bin auch da (12 Uhr Herrlingen).
(Schelklingen wollte ich fahren, aber ohne chorge find ich den Trail ja nicht ^^)
Ach und das Regenradar ... nach meinem Empfinden zieht das vorbei bzw löst sich auf.
Werden wir ja sehn 
Lt Radio regnets auch nur südlich der Donau. Also nicht in Blaustein


----------



## techstar (31. Oktober 2004)

leute, schön wars!   
und nicht einen regentropfen abgekriegt!   

in meiner IBC-galerie gibts 2 Pics von heute!
(mhhh, die meisten anderen sind net so der hit - sorry!)
galerie 

greetz
andi

PS: mjammm, ein kaffee ist schon was leckeres nach so ner tour...*schlüüürf*


----------



## daif (31. Oktober 2004)

ich bin jetzt erst fertig mit bike putzen, fetten usw...
jetzt noch duschen und dann endlich Pasta mit Soße!!!!
kann vor Hunger kaum noch laufen  

@techstar
danke für die pics!!
war echt nett heute...aber fertig bin ich jetzt echt, das heimfahren übern kuhberg war anstrengender als gedacht..

cu all


----------



## carmin (31. Oktober 2004)

...jetzt wollt ich grad "Erster" schreien, aber techstar war schneller 

Jo, wirklich schöne Tour, und wie man im Regenradar-Rückblick sieht, ist alles perfekt gelaufen heute.
Wir waren zu neunt, nach dem Abschied von Steffen und Flo (ist der eigentlich hier zugegen?) noch sieben. Dank techstar war auch diesmal ein Flow vertreten. Statt chorges Kumpel mitm nicolai kam sein Kollege mit nem no-pogo.

Witzig fand ich die Spaziergänger kurz vor Wippingen, die da bei unserer Vorbeifahrt sagten "wäh, das spritzt" 

Jetzt, 17:30 ist schon zappenduster draußen  Viel später als heut darfs also nicht losgehen, wenn wir ähnlich große Touren machen.

Für nächstes Wochenende muss ich mich gleich abmelden, aber wie gesagt, plant der Armin Mann am 14. ne Tour hier, vielleicht können wir das ja gemeinsam machen.

carmin
(dem grad sein Ränzle spannt, nach zwei Portionen Linsen+Spätzle  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flo_ (31. Oktober 2004)

ja ich hab mich mal angemeldet.
Also keine Lästereien hier   
Ich fand die Tour auch klasse und mit nem bischen Training geht auch der letzte Berg noch.
Steffen und ich sind auf dem Rückweg erstmal durch enge Wald und Wiesenwege gefahren bis wir nach bestimmt 5km endlich ne Abfahrt gefunden haben  
Danach haben wir uns noch verfahren da wir ne Brücke über die Blau verpasst haben...
Aber cool wars trotzdem  
Macht Lust auf mehr,
Flo


----------



## carmin (31. Oktober 2004)

Ja willkommen! Ulmer Nr. 106 oder so 



			
				flo_ schrieb:
			
		

> Steffen und ich sind auf dem Rückweg erstmal durch enge Wald und Wiesenwege gefahren bis wir nach bestimmt 5km endlich ne Abfahrt gefunden haben
> Danach haben wir uns noch verfahren da wir ne Brücke über die Blau verpasst haben...


Au wei. Wo seid Ihr denn dann runtergekommen? Da hinterm Kieswerk (oder was das ist)? Am Ende habt Ihr womöglich noch die tollsten Trails gefunden, die keiner von uns kennt, und mehr km+hm gemacht als wir 

Paar Sachen noch:

Was ist denn auf der Heimfahrt von Sonderbuch im Wald nun eigentlich genau passiert (der Sturz)?

Und wir habens zwar schon angesprochen, aber hier nochmal für alle: Am Dienstag, 19:00 trifft sich die Nightrides-Truppe auf der Fußgängerbrücke über die Donau unter der B10 (ziemlich eindeutig, oder?) Nils plant für nachts offenbar keine technisch-kniffligen Sachen, muss ich im Namen von axx noch mal betonen  Aber das wird sich sicherlich auch noch entwickeln...

Ach ja, und der axx hat ja tatsächlich die IRCs ergattert! Sollen wir dann doch noch eine Sammelbestellung machen? Also eine 20W 24° hätt ich ggf noch übrig, zB für den chickenway-user.


----------



## Bender25 (31. Oktober 2004)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Und wir habens zwar schon angesprochen, aber hier nochmal für alle: Am Dienstag, 19:00 trifft sich die Nightrides-Truppe auf der Fußgängerbrücke über die Donau unter der B10 (ziemlich eindeutig, oder?) Nils plant für nachts offenbar keine technisch-kniffligen Sachen, muss ich im Namen von axx noch mal betonen  Aber das wird sich sicherlich auch noch entwickeln...
> 
> Ach ja, und der axx hat ja tatsächlich die IRCs ergattert! Sollen wir dann doch noch eine Sammelbestellung machen? Also eine 20W 24° hätt ich ggf noch übrig, zB für den chickenway-user.



Was macht ihr da genau?? Würd auch kommen nur meine Lampe ist bisdahin  noch nicht fertig


----------



## carmin (31. Oktober 2004)

Bender25 schrieb:
			
		

> Was macht ihr da genau?? Würd auch kommen nur meine Lampe ist bisdahin  noch nicht fertig


radeln... Autos blenden... Eichhörnchen rösten...
Nein sorry, keine Ahnung, wird auch mein erster Nightride mit Nils, muss mich also ebenso überraschen lassen... wir werden aber berichten!


----------



## axx (31. Oktober 2004)

Hat heut echt wieder Spass gemacht   



			
				Bender25 schrieb:
			
		

> Würd auch kommen nur meine Lampe ist bisdahin  noch nicht fertig



Für die Nightrides würd's auch erstmal eine ganz "normale" Akkulampe tun, es muss nicht ungedingt ein Flutlicht sein 



			
				carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn auf der Heimfahrt von Sonderbuch im Wald nun eigentlich genau passiert (der Sturz)?



Mir ist etwas überraschend das Vorderrad weggerutscht. Überraschend deswegen, weil an der Stelle eigentlich keine großen Wurzeln oder Felsen waren. Aber ist ja nix passiert.



			
				carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, und der axx hat ja tatsächlich die IRCs ergattert! Sollen wir dann doch noch eine Sammelbestellung machen? Also eine 20W 24° hätt ich ggf noch übrig, zB für den chickenway-user.



Also ich würd meine 24Grad am Di. beim Nightride testen, wenn ich zufrieden bin würd ich mir noch eine als Ersatz mitbestellen.
@Carmin: du findest die 10Grad besser, oder?

cu, Joe


----------



## carmin (31. Oktober 2004)

axx schrieb:
			
		

> Für die Nightrides würd's auch erstmal eine ganz "normale" Akkulampe tun, es muss nicht ungedingt ein Flutlicht sein


Stimmt natürlich -- selbst Nils will erstmal nur mit Dynamolicht kommen...

@axx: ja, die 10° waren perfekt für mich (auf ner Fahrt Blaubeuren und zurück). Kann schon sein, dass man auf schwierigeren Wegen etwas breiter sehen können will. Aber wir könnens ja dann auch mal vergleichen. Leuchten tut sie jedenfalls prima


----------



## michi13 (1. November 2004)

hi leute,
muss ich mich auch mal melden, bin euch heute aufm roten-Y Weg bei Herrlingen begegnet. tja, die welt (und die anzahl der ulmer bike strecken) ist klein


----------



## daif (1. November 2004)

hallo michi13

dann schau halt, dass du das nächste mal nicht in die entgegengesetzte Richtung, sondern in unsere fährst


----------



## chorge (1. November 2004)

NEID - WEGEN GESTERN!!!!
Naja, es hat mich und Chris ja dann aber später doch noch gerissen und wir sind etwa 2h gemütlich auf den Baggerseesingletrails bei Thalfingen herumgerollt. Keine Höhenmeter, dafür etwas kniffelige Kurven und Hügel... Meiner Gesundheit hat es nicht zu sehr geschadet (war mit Sicherheit besser als Höhenmeter pushen) - und ich konnte mein Marathonbike mit den neuen Dämpferelementen testen (Helius CC, Marathon SL 105mm, Fox Float RL...) - puh wie unbequem im Vergleich zum Helius FR   
Mal kucken, vielleicht bin ich morgen Nacht dabei!

Gruß von der Uni (die Arbeit ruft!!),
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (1. November 2004)

michi13 schrieb:
			
		

> hi leute,
> muss ich mich auch mal melden, bin euch heute aufm roten-Y Weg bei Herrlingen begegnet.


*an-die-Stirn-klatsch* und ich denk noch, der kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor... Sorry für meine Blödheit.

@axx: hab nochmal die Lampen verglichen und die Lichtkegel gemessen. Die 10° IRC macht ein ziemlich anderes Bild als meine (bisherige) 10° titan... Erstere streut ziemlich und ist eher 30° mit einem hellen 6-8°-Fleck in der Mitte. Nur die 24° tut ziemlich genau, was man erwarten würde (homogener 40cm-Fleck in 1m Abstand).


----------



## chorge (2. November 2004)

Hi, bleibt es heute bei 19 Uhr unter der B10 an der FuGä-Brücke? Hab gestern meine Sigmas (ja, schlagt mich!!) montiert und würde sie gern mal testen... (Hoffentlich hält der noch nagelneue und ungelernte Akku eine hinreichende Weile...)

Bis später,
Jörg


----------



## daif (2. November 2004)

Hi Jörg,

ja, das 19:00 Treffen sollte stattfinden, da der Alex zugesagt hat.
Ausserdem denke ich dass der Joe/axx auch sicher dabei ist.
(der Nils=Organisator hat gesagt, dass er kommt sobald eine Person fest zusagt)

Meine Wenigkeit kann leider nicht kommen, da ich bis Donnestag nach Stuttgart fahr. Nächste Woche sollte aber klappen.

Übrigens, ich hab mir auch die Mirage gekauft. Die normale 5 Watt mit dem kleinen, leichten, effizienteren Nipack-Akku. Habs bis jetzt nur mal 3 min getestet...werds nächste Woche beim Nightride testen und dann entscheiden ob ich noch den Zusatzscheinwerfer (10/20W) brauche oder nicht!!!


----------



## axx (2. November 2004)

Wie von daif vermutet bin ich heut abend auch mit dabei.
Ich werd heut meine Gardena Lichtbrause erstmals testen   

Bis dann,
Joe


----------



## chorge (2. November 2004)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens, ich hab mir auch die Mirage gekauft. Die normale 5 Watt mit dem kleinen, leichten, effizienteren Nipack-Akku. Habs bis jetzt nur mal 3 min getestet...werds nächste Woche beim Nightride testen und dann entscheiden ob ich noch den Zusatzscheinwerfer (10/20W) brauche oder nicht!!!



Hab mir gleich den 10er dazugegönnt - man weiß ja nie 
 

Bis denn,
Jörg


----------



## daif (2. November 2004)

hast du den fetten schweren Akku??
über den hab ich nur schlechtes gehört. Vor allem aber hat das Ladegerät keinen "Überlade-Schutz", d.h. du kannst den Akku killen  
Das Nipack ist schön klein, allerdings kostet es mit speziellem Ladegerät und Anschlusskabel (mit schalter) ca 50-60 Eur...

Ach ja, viel Spass heut an euch,
erschreck die armen Tierchen im Wald nicht zu arg  

David


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (2. November 2004)

Hab auch das NiPack!! )


----------



## carmin (3. November 2004)

So, ersten Nightride überstanden 

Wir waren sogar zu sechst (Überraschung), wenn nächstes Mal vielleicht noch daif, kupfermark (und noch ein paar?) dazukommen, sind wir ja so viele wie tags!

Wir waren mit 25+20+20+15+3?+2,4 Watt = 85 W unterwegs (Licht, nicht die Fahrer...). Das reichte sogar für Singletrails. Fotos haben wir leider keine.

Und demnächst gibts hier nochmal drei neue Mitglieder -- der Nils ist schon als user Nr. 33855 angemeldet


----------



## chickenway-user (3. November 2004)

hört sich ja interessant an... wie fahrtechnisch anspruchsvoll wars denn? weil ich könnt ja stadtrad fahren, bis ich meine lampe fertig hab...

@carmin: ja, ich hab interesse an so ner lampe (also an dem irc-leuchtmittel.) allerdings weiß ich noch gar nicht was ich will, eine oder zwei (oder drei   ) da müssen wir am besten mal nächste woche drüber reden, da hab ich wieder frei...(jetzt ist grad meine    da   )


----------



## carmin (3. November 2004)

chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> hört sich ja interessant an... wie fahrtechnisch anspruchsvoll wars denn? weil ich könnt ja stadtrad fahren, bis ich meine lampe fertig hab...


Jo wie gesagt war selbst Nils mit seinem "Stadtrad" da. (Wobei ich auch nicht sagen kann, wie sich's entwickelt, vielleicht besteht ja der allgemeine Wunsch, das künftig hoppeliger zu gestalten, aber wenn, geschieht das adaptiv...)



			
				chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> da hab ich wieder frei...(jetzt ist grad meine    da   )


ja dann viel Spaß bei der Arbeit


----------



## kupfermark (3. November 2004)

Klingt ja echt nach einem netten Abend-Programm mit sovielen bikern, und das obwohl das Wetter eher mittelmässig war! Ich hoff, nächstes mal wirds genauso!

Schreibt mal Erfahrungsberichte über eure Lampen! Speziell über die Mirage mit und ohne Zusatzleuchte und der Akku-Laufzeit! 

Zum Basteln fehlt mir leider die rechte Hand (hab dafür 2 Linke!!), die Geduld, die Kompetenz und die Lust..

Ach, und wie siehts denn am WE mit ner Tour aus, 
*12 Uhr Herrlingen/Bahnhof??*

Grüsse
Mark

p.s. Wir habens geschafft, in nur einem Monat den "Ulmer Schaufelthread" zu überholen!


----------



## kupfermark (3. November 2004)

Mal was anderes:

Man kann sich schon für den www.mtb-marathon-pfronten.de am 5. Juni anmelden!

Aldi und ich sind wieder dabei, sonst noch jemand? Dann könnten wir diesmal zusammen runter fahren und anschliessend ne after-race-Party in Ulm feiern!

junkyjerk?
flux?
sonst jemand?


----------



## Kuschelbaer8 (3. November 2004)

ätschgäbele hab ich schon. Würd gern mit euch mitfahren aber sch....ß Beruf.
Kollektiver Leutevergifter ( Koch) kann am Sonntag nicht Neeeeeiiiiid. Aber in Pfronten bin ich dabei . Wenn keine Hochzeit, Taufe, feierlicher Rahmenbruch dazwischen kommt.


----------



## kupfermark (3. November 2004)

Kuschelbaer8 schrieb:
			
		

> ...feierlicher Rahmenbruch dazwischen kommt.



Sowas kann ja bei Votec schonmal passieren


----------



## Kuschelbaer8 (3. November 2004)

hast Recht hab schon zwei gefeiert prost


----------



## chickenway-user (4. November 2004)

was kost denn so ein marathon?

und wer von euch war das eigentlich heut im sc? ich muß mal langsam anfangen, namen mit gesichtern und fahrrädern zu verbinden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (4. November 2004)

Ach deshalb hat sich hier den ganzen Abend nix getan, ihr wart einen heben, während ich hier versuch, was zu schaffen. 

Pfronten kostet 22 und macht riesig Spass!


----------



## Kuschelbaer8 (4. November 2004)

> und wer von euch war das eigentlich heut im sc? ich muß mal langsam anfangen, namen mit gesichtern und fahrrädern zu verbinden... [/QUOTE
> Musst noch übenl. Hab dich in Kempten gleich erkannt


----------



## chorge (4. November 2004)

So, hallo mal wieder!
War gestern in Garmisch beim Radeln - leider kein Fön... werd es deshalb heute nochmal in Immenstadt probieren - hab mir da so ne Tour über die Hörnerkette von Gunzesried aus auf der Karte rausgelesen. Hätte für eine Person Platz im Auto - wer also mit will muss mir schnell schreiben und um 11 Uhr bereit sein. Das ganze soll gemütlich ablaufen, so mit Wurstsemmel und so, und dann etwas  technischen Abfahrtsspass bringen...
Pfronten kann ich leider nicht zusagen, denn wer weiß, ob ich im Juni noch hier bin...

Gruß, Jörg


ÄNDERUNG: BIN NUN WEG!!!!!


----------



## carmin (4. November 2004)

kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> Schreibt mal Erfahrungsberichte über eure Lampen! Speziell über die Mirage mit und ohne Zusatzleuchte und der Akku-Laufzeit!
> 
> Zum Basteln fehlt mir leider die rechte Hand (hab dafür 2 Linke!!), die Geduld, die Kompetenz und die Lust.


Über die Mirage kann Dir der chorge kompetente Auskunft geben. Vielleicht verkauft er sie Dir demnächst auch  Und es gibt zZt massig Mirage-Freds im E-Forum.

Also nochmal zum Basteln: Lampe ist nicht das Problem.

*Möglichkeit 1:* Gardena-Brause 7 Euro, Fassung 5, Leuchtmittel 5-8, Buchse fast nix; sprich 20 Euro, halbe Stunde Arbeitszeit. (Schalter im Kabel oder an Flasche.) Das kann ich auch gerne machen, da hab ich keine Probleme mit Produkthaftung.
*Möglichkeit 2:* Carstens Lampe, gedrehtes Alu-Gehäuse, mit Schalter, Kabeln etc. Weiß net, ob ich den Preis jetzt hier verraten darf (Carsten sagte ja "auf Anfrage"), aber ich find ihn fair.

Akku:

*Möglichkeit 1:* Blei-Gel-Akku im Rucksack. Das machen viele so. Es gibt zB einen Panasonic für 15 Euro bei Reichelt, 12 Volt, 7.2 Ah, 94X151X65mm, 2.5 Kilo, reicht für 4 Stunden Licht. Oder halbes Gewicht, halbe Laufzeit. Anscheinend etwas heikel bei Kälte, deshalb in Isolierhülle, und zur Langzeithaltbarkeit kann ich auch nix sagen. Ein Ladegerät kostet vielleicht 20 Euro.
*Möglichkeit 2:* Li-Ionen: Kälteunempfindlich, hält offenbar drei Jahre, dreifache Energiedichte (in Wh/kg), höherer Preis, etwas heikel in der Handhabung.
*2a:* Man nimmt zwei Camcorder-Packs und schaltet die zum Gebrauch in Serie,  laden tut man sie einzeln an einem Standard-Lader. Kosten: 25 pro Pack und nochmal 25 für nen Lader bei eBucht. Arbeit: etwas Gekabel. Fraglich: Einschaltstrombegrenzung, ggf braucht man einen Dimmer oder "Vorglüher".
*2b:* Man zerlegt zwei oder drei Packs in Einzelzellen und schützt die wiederum mit der bratbeck-Schaltung. Auch die kann ich Euch gerne in beliebiger Zahl machen. Der große Aufwand steckt hier aber im Zusammenlöten, Isolieren und In-die-Flasche-stopfen der Zellen: mehrere Stunden Arbeit. Und verkaufen kann ich das nicht, weil ich dann für diese "Bömbchen" haften würde.

Zu Pfronten: Hab noch nie sowas gemacht, klingt aber spannend! Müssen wir bei der nächsten Tour mal bereden. Früh-Anmeldefrist geht ja noch bis März.


----------



## techstar (4. November 2004)

> Lampe ist nicht das Problem.



genau!

mein alu-gehäuse, sigma-halter und 20W IRC liegen nun bei carsten abholbereit   

jetzt muss ich "nur noch" die akku-frage klären...

und dann gehts endlich auch zum nightriden   

so far


----------



## kupfermark (4. November 2004)

Na gut, dann werd ich mich halt auch demnächst um die Bastelei kümmern.. Den Kauf der Mirage ist mir genug madig gemacht worden, dass ich eh kein Bock mehr hab, eine zu kaufen. Auf was muss ich den bei den Camcorder-Akku-Packs achten? Eckdaten??

Und zurück zum Thema: 
*Gibts am So wieder ne Tour mit fett vielen Leuten????????????????*

Mark


----------



## daif (4. November 2004)

cool dass doch n paar beim Nightride waren...
nächste Woche bin ich zu 99% auch dabei..

@carmin
wieso will der chorge seine evtl verkaufen?? War er so enttäuscht?
er hat doch die 5+10Watt..das sollte doch echt ganz ok sein??
Ich hab bei jetzt nur die 5Watt, hatte noch keine Zeit zum Testen, für Singletrails brauch man bestimmt den Zusatzdinger mit 10/20Watt...allerdings dürfte der Akku (Nipack) mit der 5+20Watt Variante höchstens 1Std halten...
bei -3C soll er mit der 5 Watt (nur der 5watt!!) sogar nur 1,5 Std halten, d.h. bei -3C und 5+20Watt==> ohoh, 20min??
naja, wird sich zeigen..wenn eure Bastellampe viel besser ist überleg ich mir den Aufwand mit dem Lampe- und Akkubauen etc doch nochmal und verkauf die Mirage dann wieder, aber das muss man erstmal sehen..

wie lange wart ihr eigentlich unterwegs? Fahrzeit

@Kupfermark
bis jetzt hab ich am Sonntag nix anderes vor! Würde mich freuen wieder ne Tour mit allen zu machen


----------



## carmin (4. November 2004)

kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts am So wieder ne Tour mit fett vielen Leuten????????????????


Hoff ich doch  nur leider leider bin ich diesmal nicht dabei 

wetter.com sagt für Sonntag abend >>> SCHNEE <<< voraus!



			
				kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> Auf was muss ich den bei den Camcorder-Akku-Packs achten? Eckdaten??


Hab die BP-941 replacements von eBucht, 7.2V, 6000 mAh, 6 Zellen.



			
				daif schrieb:
			
		

> wie lange wart ihr eigentlich unterwegs? Fahrzeit


gemeinsam ca. 2h, mit An-/Heimfahrt hatte ich drei, und dabei (fast) durchgehend Licht.


----------



## chickenway-user (4. November 2004)

blub, ähh, also, beim luis in neu ulm gibts akkuladegräte für bleiakkus. 10-15  (300 oder 600 mAh ladestrom...). wollts nur mal gesgt haben. 


SCHNEE -- JUHEEE: wisst ihr wie geil radeln im schnee ist???(zumindest in dem im gutan alten voralpenland...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## summit (5. November 2004)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Hab die BP-941 replacements von eBucht, 7.2V, 6000 mAh, 6 Zellen.


Klingt gut und günstig, auch das passende Ladegerät.

Das sind in Reihe dann halt doch 2,4 V Überspannung. Wie lange halten das die 12 V Halogen-Glühlampen, Osram IRC usw., durch?

Armin


----------



## carmin (5. November 2004)

Armin Mann schrieb:
			
		

> Das sind in Reihe dann halt doch 2,4 V Überspannung. Wie lange halten das die 12 V Halogen-Glühlampen, Osram IRC usw., durch?


Find grad den entsprechenden Thread nicht mehr, aber im E-Forum stand schon mal, dass die Lebensdauer der Lampen am Rad durch andere Faktoren (Erschütterung, Glasbruch) wesentlich stärker limitiert werde als durch die Überspannung. Klar kann man nicht von den nominell 4000+ h (bei Hausgebrauch) ausgehen, sondern wahrscheinlich eher von 100...200, aber für einen Winter reicht das ja 

Weiterer Vorteil von Überspannung: besserer Wirkungsgrad (Lichtleistung steigt überprop. zur el. Leistung).


----------



## summit (5. November 2004)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Find grad den entsprechenden Thread nicht mehr, aber im E-Forum stand schon mal, dass die Lebensdauer der Lampen am Rad durch andere Faktoren (Erschütterung, Glasbruch) wesentlich stärker limitiert werde als durch die Überspannung. Klar kann man nicht von den nominell 4000+ h (bei Hausgebrauch) ausgehen, sondern wahrscheinlich eher von 100...200, aber für einen Winter reicht das ja
> 
> Weiterer Vorteil von Überspannung: besserer Wirkungsgrad (Lichtleistung steigt überprop. zur el. Leistung).


100 h wäre schon sehr gut!

Betreibe für meine Nightrides im Straßenverkehr ansonsten die 5,5V/1A HPR36/HMP15 mit 0,5 V Überspannung in guten Fahrradscheinwerfern wie BiSy FL als Fernscheinwerfer und Lumotec als Nahscheinwerfer (bitte nicht mit rotationssymmetrischen Breitstrahlern im Straßenverkehr fahren - extreme Blendwirkung für den Gegenverkehr!).

Mit 7,2 V könnte ich mich mit einer 6V/1A HPR73 dann mal an die Schmelzgrenze herantasten 


Was ich von den anscheinend boomenden Nightrides im Wald halten soll, bin ich mir noch nicht so ganz im Klaren, z.B. was die Belastung für die Wildtiere angeht. Sobald dieser Boom bei unseren Gegnern auffällig wird, können wir uns deren entsprechender Reaktionen jedenfalls sicher sein.

Armin


----------



## daif (6. November 2004)

Hi @ all

wie siehts mit morgen Sonntag aus??
Heute ist ja Sonnenschein satt...
Hab zwar noch nicht geschaut wie es morgen werden soll aber wer wäre denn evtl dabei???

Evtl wäre ich auch bei ner kleinen Runde heute dabei, ist halt schon spät.....
edit: ..jetzt ist eh zu spät und sonne weg;-)


----------



## chorge (6. November 2004)

Tja, nachdem die Sonne nun wiede weg ist, ich noch mächtig CubaLibre im Kopf hab und heut Abend nach Augsburg fahre bin ich heute nicht auf dem Fahrrad... Morgen weiß ich noch nicht, kommt halt drauf an, wann ich wieder zurück bin!


----------



## kupfermark (6. November 2004)

Ich wär morgen wieder dabei, kann aber noch nicht sagen ob ichs schaff, bis 12 wieder aus den Federn zu sein, 13 Uhr wär mir also lieber!

Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## techstar (6. November 2004)

hi folks!

denke morgen setze ich mal aus! jede woche nach ulm shutteln muss ja nicht sein. insbesondere weil die wettervorhersagen nicht sonderlich vielversprechend sind   
mache wohl hier um hdh die trails unsicher, wenns nicht in strömen regnet. 
vielleicht nächstes woen wieder...
julian, wann gehst du denn mal wieder mit   

BTW: tatata, vorher hab ich von carsten meine lampe bekommen!
nun muss ich noch teile für den dimmer, akku (+ event. schutzschaltung) und ladegerät besorgen...


----------



## axx (6. November 2004)

kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wär morgen wieder dabei, kann aber noch nicht sagen ob ichs schaff, bis 12 wieder aus den Federn zu sein, 13 Uhr wär mir also lieber!



Mir geht's genauso. 13 Uhr wäre bei mir vielleicht grad so machbar.
Mal schaun, wie morgen das Wetter wird.

Bis dann,
Axx


----------



## daif (7. November 2004)

Hi Jungs,
also ich muss absagen, denn ich muss für morgen noch einiges an Unterlagen vorbereiten und fürn Kumpel ein paar PC Sachen kopieren.

Dienstag nightride bin ich dabei, denk ich.

Schönen Sonntag,

cu,
David


----------



## axx (7. November 2004)

Mist, bin gerade erst aufgewacht, ich schaffs nicht bis 13 Uhr. Sorry.

cu, Axx


----------



## chickenway-user (7. November 2004)

techstar schrieb:
			
		

> julian, wann gehst du denn mal wieder mit


hmm, wenn ich da bin... könnte nächstes we der fall sein.


----------



## Eisbär (7. November 2004)

So, nachdem ich neulich schonmal etwas ungeschickt im "Ulm Treat" aufgeschlagen bin, nun hier meine Vorstellung   

Jetzt ist es offiziell, ich werde im Januar nach Ulm ziehen   
Ich fahre Touren und CC (bin im September meinen ersten Marathon gefahren) und würde mich freuen, wenn man sich mal trifft oder die eine oder andere Tour zusammen fährt.

Eisbär

Ach ja, für alle Infos zu Wohnungssuche in Ulm (wo wohnt man am besten) bin ich natürlich dankbar.


----------



## carmin (7. November 2004)

Ja wie schön, bald einen Bär mehr hier 

Wie Du sicherlich schon gesehen hast, haben wir für fast alle Lebenslagen einen Ulm-Thread, so auch zur Wohnungssuche: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=129626

Wo hier das Ghetto ist (anscheinend), stand in diesem Thread ja auch schon zu lesen 

Grüße vom Tigär


----------



## chorge (8. November 2004)

Hi Leutz,
wer fährt den morgen Abend? Weiß zwar selber noch nicht, wie es bei mir aussieht (Rückschlag... kotz, nerv, hust), aber wer weiß?!   

Gruß,
Jörg


----------



## chorge (8. November 2004)

Eisbär schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, für alle Infos zu Wohnungssuche in Ulm (wo wohnt man am besten) bin ich natürlich dankbar.



Hi Eisbär, willkommen in Ulm!!
Gut und günstig sind immer Zinglerstrasse oder Oststadt...


----------



## carmin (8. November 2004)

chorge schrieb:
			
		

> wer fährt den morgen Abend?


Habs schon vor... Bin ja mal gespannt, wieviel Schnee wir denn nun kriegen.

Ich brauch nur noch dringend gescheite Handschuhe! Hilfe!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (8. November 2004)

Mein Tip: Innenhandschuhe von Odlo!!! Hält die Finger warm und trocken... darüber einfache Fleece/Windstopper das reicht bis -5°C locker über ne Stunde!


----------



## techstar (8. November 2004)

> Ich brauch nur noch dringend gescheite Handschuhe! Hilfe!!



hab die wasserdichten von gore. allerdings eigentlich zu teuer! hehe, aber mit viel glück kann man welche beim SÜDWEST in langenau ergattern   hab 42 EUR statt der üblichen 59 EUR bezahlt. leider ist es immer verdammte glücksache, dort das zu bekommen was man gerade sucht   

greetz
andi


----------



## daif (8. November 2004)

also ich hatte morgen ganz fest eingeplant, aber bei schneematsch und Eiseskälte?? *grummel*  
zu 80% komm ich aber...

ich komme übrigens dann mit ner 5 Watt Mirage   
aber der Carmin/axx/...können ja dann für alle leuchten mit je 20+ watt


----------



## carmin (9. November 2004)

Thx für Eure Handschuh-Tips... War ja v.a. auf der Suche nach was dauerhaft Wasserdichtem ("nur" warme hab ich zur Genüge), und nachdem Olaf schon sagte, sowas gibt es nicht, und ich von den Sealskinz zwischenzeitlich gelesen hatte, die bestünden nur aus Werbung und seien grottenschlecht, test ich jetzt doch mal die auch von Andy W. empfohlenen Gores... Die 59 sind übrigens --wie so oft-- nur die offizielle Linie 



			
				daif schrieb:
			
		

> zu 80% komm ich aber...


Welche 20% willste denn daheim lassen 

Also ich glaub schon, dass es heut bissi matschig wird, aber das ist ja grad der fun dabei.


----------



## daif (9. November 2004)

@carmin

bissl matschig = fun??

na toll, war ja klar, dass das jetzt von nem Rohloff-Fahrer kommen muss   

wieviele sinds denn heut??
bisher hast nur du zugesagt oder?

Ich hadere immer noch ob ja oder nein....


----------



## carmin (9. November 2004)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> bissl matschig = fun??


Fand halt chickenways Spruch so lustig... "Ich sehe meinen Umwerfer nicht mehr"



			
				daif schrieb:
			
		

> wieviele sinds denn heut??
> bisher hast nur du zugesagt oder?


Oops, jetzt, wo Du fragst, fällt mirs auch auf... Nils darf natürlich nicht absagen, denn er war derjenige, der vertrat "Biken geht bei JEDEM Wetter". Der Meinung bin ich jetzt zwar nicht, aber neugierig, wie weit er geht  Wobei, heut abend scheint bestimmt die Sonne. Fänds cool, wenn Du (und nochn paar) dabei wären!

Drei (von acht oder so) haben schon wegen labiler Gesundheit abgesagt, aber da ists wohl wirklich besser, man kuriert sich aus (-> Sauna?) und friert sich nicht den Schädel ab.


----------



## carmin (9. November 2004)

Ach ja: Manche beim Winterpokal beiken 30 h pro Woche!! Wie schaffen die das?? Müssen die nix arbeiten?


----------



## daif (9. November 2004)

der Nils ist sicher da.
Sobald mind. einer kommt hat er gemeint!

..muss mal zum Mittagessen


----------



## chorge (9. November 2004)

Kann nicht kommen - muss definitiv jetzt erstmal gesund werden!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daif (9. November 2004)

ich hab auch per email abgesagt...
dieser schneeregen ist die Krätze...
da ich ausser ner Regenjacke nix Wasserfestes habe (nichtmal "wasserabweisend") hat das keinen Sinn
meine Handschuhe und Hose saugen sich in minuten voll.....

sobald es von oben trockener ist bzw nur schneit bin ich dabei


----------



## chorge (9. November 2004)

SchwÄchling - Arschnahengker...  :d


----------



## daif (9. November 2004)

ich hätte auch sagen können dass ich mich auskurieren muss  
wie diverse andere  
nee, späßle, ich weiss doch dass du krank bist...und lass dich nicht verleiten, sonst bist noch ewig krank!

gute Besserung an alle Kranken


----------



## chickenway-user (9. November 2004)

also ich komm auch nicht, hab keine zeit (dienstags eigentlich grundsätzlich nur alle 2 wochen). außerdem hab ich immer noch kein licht (außer am stadtrad, und die funzel is ja schon auf normalen fußwegen überfordert). aber ich war heut auch schon biken, zur fh und zurück  

achja, grundsätzlich bin ich auch der meinung "biken bei jedem wetter" muß einfach sein  

ps: meine schaltung geht ohne schlamm irgendwie auch nciht besser..

die edith will auch noch was sagen: morgen ist ein dimb-vielleicht-ig-gründungstreffen. das hat nicht unbedingt nur was mit dirt-hügelchen zu tun, da könnt auch nen marathon rausspringen, nur damit ihr euch hier mal nen bisschen angesprochener fühlt!!!


----------



## carmin (10. November 2004)

...hehe, das Wort musst ich fünfmal lesen, bis ichs verstanden hatte... Transskribiertes Schwäbisch ist ganz schön hart 

Also, ganze zwei (2) warn wir gestern, wobei der zweite nicht Nils war... Der kam nur kurz, um sein schlechtes Gewissen zu Protokoll zu geben und danach gleich nach Hamburg abzudüsen. Blieb noch Micha der Standhafte (*). Zweieinhalb Stunden alles schön eingesaut und danach eineinhalb alles wieder halbwegs sauber gemacht. Wasn Deal... 

(*) ist unser nächstes Mitglied hier! Bis zum Stuttgart-Forum hatte er schon gefunden, aber diesen Thread noch nicht... Hallo! Hier sind wir! 

Jo, dann wünsch ich Euch allen mal beste Besserung, auf dass wirs am Sonntag oder Dienstag (oder...?) wieder gemeinsam krachen lassen können!

*Und, wie chickenway-user schon sagte, heute abend, 20 Uhr im Tagblatt (Insel NU), ein DIMB-IG-Vielleicht-Gründungstreffen. Alle herzlisch eingeladen!* (Mehr siehe den "Braucht Ulm..."-Fred)


----------



## chorge (10. November 2004)

Bei der nächsten Fahrt bin ich wieder dabei!!! VERSPROCHEN!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (12. November 2004)

... und keiner merkts 

Wettervorhersage für Sonntag Mittag: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 oder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Wie wärs also mit Sonntag, 12 Uhr in Herrlingen? (Wenn Armin kommt, vielleicht sogar um 10?)


----------



## daif (12. November 2004)

@ Carmin

SONNTAG UM 10 Uhr???????????????
bist doch noch zu retten?????  

12 Uhr ist bei mir schon schwierig genug...

wenn ihr um 10 fahren solltet bin ich halt mal nicht dabei...werds überleben.
wobei später natürlich echt deluxe wär'


----------



## carmin (12. November 2004)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> SONNTAG UM 10 Uhr???????????????
> bist doch noch zu retten?????
> 
> 12 Uhr ist bei mir schon schwierig genug...
> ...


Nein, wir müssen das schon so machen, dass maximal viele Leute mitkönnen. 12 Uhr ist natürlich auch gut, bei Armin aber ist -- wenn er kommt -- 10 besser, weil er noch so nen langen Heimweg hat und so. Was soll man da machen? Bei Gruppe 1 mitfahren, bei Gruppe 2 mitfahren, beide zusammenbringen... 

Im Sommer musst mal um 05:00 losfahren... Lohnt sich!!

Seh grade, wetteronline hat neue Aussichten für Sonntag:


----------



## chorge (12. November 2004)

Mir wäre im Prinzip 12 Uhr auch lieber...
Da ich aber eh noch nicht zusagen kann/will, müsst ihr auf mich keine Rücksicht nehmen - hauptsache ich erfahr irgendwie, wann und wo es losgeht


----------



## daif (12. November 2004)

@carmin
wenn dern armin von weiter wech kommt dann sollten/könnten wir das ja schon berücksichtigen.
ich kann jetzt doch um 10 Uhr, dann müsste ich halt nur früher aufstehen, wäre auch kein Beibruch, wenigstens hab ich zeit *freu*
12 ist halt bequemer.

schauen wir halt mal wann die meisten können, das ist schon am sinnvollsten wie du sagst.

allerdings wäre es cool wenn wir es diesmal spätestens SA Nachmittag fest ausmachen könnten, dann kann man nämlich den Abend besser planen = party und Saufen oder halt nicht!!!


----------



## carmin (12. November 2004)

also Armin meinte eben, er könne nicht. Also können wir es gerne auf 12 Uhr legen, wenn es keine weiteren Argumente dagegen gibt


----------



## summit (12. November 2004)

carmin hats ja schon vorweggenommen, ich muss leider für diesen Sonntag absagen   Meine Freunde hier die ich mal wieder mitgebracht hätte wollen zum Skifahren und ich muß meinen verknacksten Fuß noch schonen - die Arbeit auf Baustellen ist einfach nix für memmenhafte Biker.

Aber ich mach schon noch Frühaufsteher aus Euch! 


Viel Spaß und bis bald, Armin


----------



## daif (13. November 2004)

aaalso....

was ist jetzt mit Sonntag 12 Uhr in Herrlingen? Bzw 11:30-11:40 Ehinger Tor?

wer is dabei?


----------



## carmin (13. November 2004)

... warum sind wir so wenig geworden?  War die letzte Tour so schrecklich?
Und das Wetter wird doch so toll!

Hab mir glaub zwar auch bissi Schnupfen eingefangen, aber komme trotzdem morgen. Den chorge ruf ich noch an nachher, er sagte ja, dass er kein i-net hab am WoE.

Was ist eigentlich aus flux geworden? Und aus Horst? Wollten doch auch mal kommen?


----------



## carmin (14. November 2004)

jo der chorge hat gesagt, dass zumindest der chris ans Ehinger Tor kommen wird. Er selber übernachtet am Rusenschloss und weiß noch net, wie fit er morgen ist 

Ich frag mich grad auch, wie fit ich bin mit Husten...??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daif (14. November 2004)

nun gut, das heisst?
ich bin gerade ausm bett raus und auch grad am überlegen ob ich nach herrlingen fahr oder nur hier ne kleine Runde....


----------



## axx (14. November 2004)

Jetzt ist so schönes Wetter und ich bin nicht fit... das ist doch zu heulen     

Ich wünsch euch heut viel Spass beim Biken.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja am Dienstag abend.


----------



## carmin (14. November 2004)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> nun gut, das heisst?


na, das heißt nur, dass ich heute etwas langsamer fahren werd. Aber nicht zu fahren, das kommt nicht in Frage bei dem Wetter.

Oder nochmal kurz: Bin um 12 in Herrlingen, egal wie.


----------



## daif (14. November 2004)

ok ich fahr in 3 min los!!
ich fahr übers ehinger tor, warte dort kurz und schau wer noch kommt, dann fahr ich richtung herrlingen

bis denn


----------



## kupfermark (14. November 2004)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> ... warum sind wir so wenig geworden?



Mich gibts zwar auch noch, aber ich bin zur Zeit an den WEs eher mit Arbeit und   beschäftigt... Ich komm dann wieder mit, wenn eins davon nachlässt


----------



## chickenway-user (14. November 2004)

kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> Mich gibts zwar auch noch, aber ich bin zur Zeit an den WEs eher mit Arbeit und   beschäftigt... Ich komm dann wieder mit, wenn eins davon nachlässt




jaja, gibs doch zu, dir is einfach zu kalt...  

ps: wenn ich nächstes we nicht mitkomm dann dürft ihr mich auch als weichei beschimpfen  hab grad das auto bei meiner freundin gelassen, bike reicht


----------



## carmin (14. November 2004)

Ach, wieso ne Freundin, Bike reicht doch 

Wir fandens sogar eher warm heute. Nur etwas kurz (für meinen Geschmack...) Wobei ich schon dem daif Respekt zollen muss, weil er immer noch mal einiges extra kurbelt. Aber sowas wie Schelklingen wär schon mal schön 

Julian, warst Du nicht mal mit Horst unterwegs?


----------



## chickenway-user (14. November 2004)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, wieso ne Freundin, Bike reicht doch


fahrräder können aber nicht kochen...



			
				carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Wir fandens sogar eher warm heute. Nur etwas kurz (für meinen Geschmack...) Wobei ich schon dem daif Respekt zollen muss, weil er immer noch mal einiges extra kurbelt. Aber sowas wie Schelklingen wär schon mal schön


du mußt ihm jetzt schon das höhenprofil zeigen...
wo ist schenklingen???


			
				carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Julian, warst Du nicht mal mit Horst unterwegs?


si, war ich... der ist, wenn er hier ist relativ schlecht zu erreichen... bzw. er hat hier kein internet. aber wenn am we wieder was zsammgeht ruf ich ihn mal an.


----------



## axx (15. November 2004)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> ... warum sind wir so wenig geworden?


Wieviele ward ihr denn gestern?



			
				carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Aber sowas wie Schelklingen wär schon mal schön


Was gibts denn in Schelklingen tolles?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (16. November 2004)

Wir warn zu viert (junky, daif, Nicolai-Chris und ich)

Schelklingen liegt nochn paar Kilometer südwestlich von Blaubeuren. Was da ist? chorge sprach doch mal von einem ganz tollen Trail da. Kenn ihn selber leider nicht. Aber auch über den Umlaufberg kann man ganz nett drüberhoppeln. In einem der Ulmer Freds hatte sich doch auch mal ein Schelklinger gemeldet? Dh wir hätten ja sogar Locals 

Klar: Unter 60km geht das nicht ab. Aber vielleicht gibts ja eh welche, die nur zwei Stunden Zeit haben und nur ne kurze Runde wollen, und welche mit Marathon-/AlpenX-Ambitionen , dann fährt man halt ggf ein Stück gemeinsam und trennt sich dann, machen wir doch bisher auch schon so...


----------



## chorge (16. November 2004)

Wie siehts bei euch heut Abend aus? 19 Uhr an der Brücke???
Wir könnten ja Singletrails in Ri. Thalfinger See oder so fahren - dann gibt es keine Probleme mit dem Licht bei der Heimfahrt (durch Pfuhl ist es beleuchtet...) und man macht sich nicht krank, weil kaum Höhenmeter...


----------



## carmin (16. November 2004)

chorge schrieb:
			
		

> Wie siehts bei euch heut Abend aus? 19 Uhr an der Brücke???


Nils kommt auf jeden Fall, WENN er eine positive Rückmeldung bekommt. Bisher kam nur eine, und zwar negative (von mir, der hier grade arg am Husten ist). Wenn Du also heute abend jemanden treffen willst, mail ihm, nils "ät" rad-events "punkt" de.


----------



## chickenway-user (16. November 2004)

chorge schrieb:
			
		

> Wie siehts bei euch heut Abend aus? 19 Uhr an der Brücke???
> Wir könnten ja Singletrails in Ri. Thalfinger See oder so fahren - dann gibt es keine Probleme mit dem Licht bei der Heimfahrt (durch Pfuhl ist es beleuchtet...) und man macht sich nicht krank, weil kaum Höhenmeter...




ähhm, ich vermut mal das ist matschig... wie wirds da denn mit semislicks ausschaun? hab ich ne chance oder soll ich lieber gleich daheim bleiben?


----------



## chorge (16. November 2004)

GEGENMAIL: Kann wohl eher eh nicht kommen!!


----------



## daif (16. November 2004)

tja, bei mir wirds leider auch (wieder) nix   
hatte heute ersten Praktikumstag und bin grade erst heimgekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (16. November 2004)

jo der nils hats offenbar gecanceled für heute ... wir Arschnahengker


----------



## axx (16. November 2004)

Als ich vorhin heimkam und zusagen wollte, hatte Nils bereits abgesagt...

Eine kleine Runde werd ich jetzt noch drehen, und die Nacht mit Gardena-Licht erhellen


----------



## daif (16. November 2004)

hab auch grad in den emails gesehen, dass er es gecancelt hat.

wir sind echt Arschnahhengker 

@axx
viel spass dann, aber werd nicht gleich wieder krank!


----------



## chorge (17. November 2004)

Nix da!!
Chris und ich waren noch fahren, aber erst kurz nach halb Neun... Ich war erst gegen Acht von der Uni daheim   
War traumhaft schön gestern - und v.A. recht warm, oder täusch ich mich da. Wir sind um die Elchinger Seen geradelt 100% Singletrail. Ohne Höhenmeter zwar, aber für meine Kondition nach der drecks Erkältung genau das Richtige.

Die Mirage hat diesmal ziemlich genau 2 1/2 h gehalten, obwohl ich die 10W Lampe fast immer dazugeschaltet hatte - eigentlich zufriedenstellend. Naja, so ne Lupine oder eine Gardenastrahler sind halt aber schon deutlich heller.... Vielleicht muss ich doch noch was unternehmen?!


----------



## chickenway-user (18. November 2004)

wir bewegen uns streng aufs wochenende zu. WOCHENENDE, das ist da wo ihr ähnlich viel zu tun habt wie wir faulen studenten  



also ich hab samstag und sonntag nachmittag zeit. keine ahnung von wohin aber ich verspüre doch eine gewisse motivation mein zweirädriges alu-kunstwerk weiter zu bräunen.


----------



## Horst Link (18. November 2004)

Freilaufender Ossi mit Rad ohne Gänge sucht Freunde zum Spielen

Nachdem mich Kollege Chickenwayuser (Dein Nick ist mir echt zu lang - deshalb: CWU) zu diesem Thema gelotst hat müsst ihr in Zukunft mit meiner Gesellschaft vorlieb nehmen...

Bis demnächst im Dreck: Hörst


----------



## carmin (19. November 2004)

Horst Link schrieb:
			
		

> Freilaufender Ossi mit Rad ohne Gänge sucht Freunde zum Spielen


Ja eeeendlich *freu*

So wie's hier grade donnert (?!) und der Schneesiff weltuntergangsmäßig an die Scheibe prasselt, halt ich die aktuelle Wetteraussicht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 noch für etwas gewagt... Aber es wird! Wie immer!

Am Wochenende bin ich fürs Kickboxen (s. CWU-Signatur) abkommandiert, aber DIENSTAG muss es sein! *letzten-Schlonz-raushust*


----------



## chorge (19. November 2004)

Wenn das Wetter nicht ganz beschissen ist will ich auch fahren!!


----------



## daif (19. November 2004)

Will auch am Sonntag fahren!!!

Vorschläge anyone?????????


----------



## chickenway-user (19. November 2004)

juhu, es schneit. ich mag schnee. im schne fällt man nicht so hart und wird nicht so nass wie bei regen...


vorschläge???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (20. November 2004)

so, das wetter ist wieder schön, weicheier hinterm kamin vorkriechen...


also morgen. morgen mittag, 13:00 am ehinger tor wer kommt? wer weiß wo hin?

edit: horst-link und chickenway-user treffen sich in einer halben stunde (um halb eins) auf der brücke die über die eisenbahn geht und die bei der donau ist. wisst ihr welche ich mein???


----------



## daif (20. November 2004)

hi chickenway,

ich wäre morgen dabei um 13 Uhr am Ehinger Tor
wenn ich da schon wieder laufen/fahren kann   muss heut noch auf ne Party....

der junkyjerk is bestimmt auch dabei..erhat halt zur zeit kein Internet..
vielleicht melden sich ja noch n paar


----------



## techstar (21. November 2004)

hi!

wär auch mal wieder gern dabei!!! schnee - yessss!!!
das wird wieder genial, wenn die trails durch und durch gefroren sind   

aber heute fühl ich mich irgendwie schlapp, war wohl letzte nacht zu lang auf achse   
naja, raus muss ich schon bei dem goilen wetter. werde heute mal wieder den "zoeppritzweg" in hdh abchecken - 10km trail mit nur ganz kurzen unterbrechungen!!!

der wär mal was für ein treffen der ulmer im "OUTPOST HEIDENHEIM"   
und das beste an dem weg: er ist teil des main-donau hauptwanderwegs und dieser verläuft von hdh richtung ulm! d.h. ihr könntet mal mit der DB hershutteln und dann von hier bis nach hause düsen. 
leider bin ich den trail bisher nur bis ins LONETAL gefahren, weiß also nicht, wie lohnenswert der abschnitt von dort bis ulm ist. wär mal ne aufgabe für euch, das abzuchecken   

also denn mal viel spaß heute!

gruß
andi


----------



## daif (21. November 2004)

@techstar
ja das mit dem schlapp fühlen kenn ich  
ziemlich tief in die Flasche geguckt und um 4 daheim......

viel spass in hdh


----------



## axx (21. November 2004)

Moin!

Was für ein super Wetter! Wer heut nicht baikt ist selber schuld...
13 Uhr Ehinger Tor klingt gut.

cu, Axx


----------



## chickenway-user (21. November 2004)

ha, andi, irgendwann schaffen wir es auch noch zusammen zu fahren... aber wir können uns auch abwechseln, dann ist immer ein flow dabei...

ja bis gleich dann


----------



## chickenway-user (21. November 2004)

ok, eigentlich war alles wie immer. nen paar leute düsen die alb hoch und runter, irgendwer kommt hoch nicht hinterher, daif haut sich so aufs maul, das alle lachen und anselm so das was kaputt ist. irgendwas vergessen???


----------



## carmin (21. November 2004)

Oh, was hat der daif denn angestellt? (und immer verpass ichs  )
Wie viele wart Ihr denn dann? Und was war Eure Route?

(meiner einer war heute immerhin 40km Papis 18kg-Trekkingrad quälen, bei dem Wetter musste das einfach sein )

Dienstag wieder Nachtritt? (Nacht-Ritt mein ich)

Und @techstar: jupp, das mit Heidenheim nehmen wir gerne mal an!
Lonetal-Ulm: Naja, so spannend ist das nicht, am ehesten noch bei Rammingen raus und an der Donau entlang, oder sowas wie Bernstadt-Hörvelsingen, aber alles überland.


----------



## daif (21. November 2004)

@chickenway
was meinst du mit "dass alle gelacht haben"
dieser Absteiger am Ende des einen Trails wo der Wanderer gemault hat (dass das kein Radweg sei blabla...) oder was?
sah bestimmt lustig aus   (@carmin: war aber glaub net mörder spektakulär) "aufs maul gehauen" hats leider eher den Anselm
der hat sich den Schaltzug gerissen und seine "Sonnagshose" versaut..er hats aber mit humor genommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (21. November 2004)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Und was war Eure Route?



Weil mein Tacho kaputt is, hatte ich mein GPS-Spielzeug dabei, drum kann ich dir deine Frage ganz genau beantworten, siehe Anhang 


Karte doch lieber wieder gelöscht um keine Trails zu verraten...


----------



## carmin (22. November 2004)

axx schrieb:
			
		

> Weil mein Tacho kaputt is, hatte ich mein GPS-Spielzeug dabei, drum kann ich dir deine Frage ganz genau beantworten, siehe Anhang


Ja hui, das macht sich ja mal gut! Nach welchem Algorithmus werden denn die Wegpunkte gesetzt? (in festen Zeitintervallen: würde die unterschiedlichen Abstände auf geraden Strecken erklären, andererseits hast Du immer gerade die Ecken erwischt).

Hoffe nur, es passiert nix, wenn wir hier eine Route veröffentlichen...


----------



## axx (22. November 2004)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Ja hui, das macht sich ja mal gut! Nach welchem Algorithmus werden denn die Wegpunkte gesetzt?



Man kann die Aufzeichnungshäufigkeit auf hoch/mittel/niedrig/auto stellen. Im Augenblick steht's auf auto. Über den Algorithmus hab ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht, hauptsache es funktioniert gut 



			
				carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffe nur, es passiert nix, wenn wir hier eine Route veröffentlichen...



Hab die Karte besser wieder gelöscht, jetzt hast du ja gesehen wo wir waren...


----------



## carmin (23. November 2004)

axx schrieb:
			
		

> Hab die Karte besser wieder gelöscht, jetzt hast du ja gesehen wo wir waren...


Jo danke für die Mühe!

Wer mag heute abend nun nachtreiten? Hab den Termin spaßeshalber auch mal ins (nagelneue, yea) Last-Minute-Biken (s.o.) eingetragen, vielleicht finden sich noch mehr


----------



## Octanebiker (23. November 2004)

würde gerne mitfahren, wann gehts wo los? 
is der übliche Treffpunkt 19.00 Uhr Ehinger Tor?


----------



## carmin (23. November 2004)

Octanebiker schrieb:
			
		

> würde gerne mitfahren, wann gehts wo los?
> is der übliche Treffpunkt 19.00 Uhr Ehinger Tor?


Ne, aber fast. Auf der Fußgängerbrücke über die Donau unter der B10. (Also nur noch am Roxy vorbei runterrollen.)

Wir kennen uns noch gar nicht? Cool, neue Gesichter sind immer willkommen!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (23. November 2004)

hmmm, eigentlich wolllt ich ja auch mal mit... aber ich hab so viel zu tun heut, und meine hose hat nen loch    

naja, wenn ich jetzt dann fleißig bin wirds vielleicht noch was!


----------



## Octanebiker (23. November 2004)

werde heute um 19.00 Uhr an der Brücke vorbeischauen,
freu mich euch kennenzulernen, alleine nachtbiken is öde...


----------



## daif (23. November 2004)

möööööp...
so, da ich jetzt Dienstags immer Bus fahren muss (zur Arbeit) bin ich erst spät daheim.....
das reicht mir dann nicht mehr....

alos für mich fällts ab jetzt wahrscheinlich fast immer flach....
Ich baue auf Weinachtsferien


----------



## carmin (24. November 2004)

Das muss man sich mal geben: Um 17:30 drohte die Front mit teilweise noch violetten Zonen (was ziemlich selten ist)...




... wurde beim Losfahren schon etwas stutzig ...




... um später dann "niedergeschlagen" und kleinlaut abzuziehen:






			
				daif schrieb:
			
		

> so, da ich jetzt Dienstags immer Bus fahren muss (zur Arbeit) bin ich erst spät daheim.....


Wieso ausgerechnet dienstags?  Aber wir leiden mit Dir...

@octanebiker: Du bist schon seit über zwei Jahren hier Mitglied, und dieser Thread hat Dich animiert, die ersten Beiträge zu schreiben? Wow!


----------



## chorge (24. November 2004)

Nächste Woche gibt's mich (hoffentlich) auch wieder...


----------



## joreg (24. November 2004)

chorge schrieb:
			
		

> Nächste Woche gibt's mich (hoffentlich) auch wieder...



Servus Chorge,

wie sehen denn unsere Bilder vom Sonntag in "Groß" aus??? War richtig genial, auch wenn meine Schaltung zum Schluss überhaupt nicht mehr funktioniert hat!!!


----------



## daif (24. November 2004)

@carmin
mach isch grad Barrackdigum bei efobuus, altar, weisch.....und Dienstags, Donnerstags und manchmal Freitag braucht meine Mutter das Auto, und da ich kein eigenes hab muss ich da bus fahren..
und Fahrrad is doof, verschwitzt dort ankommen und duschen (geht da eh net) mag ich net..

Ich glaub ich muss nachher noch ne runde biken, geiles Wetter...
aber erstmal einkaufen....


----------



## carmin (24. November 2004)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> und Dienstags, Donnerstags und manchmal Freitag braucht meine Mutter das Auto, und da ich kein eigenes hab muss ich da bus fahren.


Sprich, dann nutzt es Dir auch nix, wenn wir am Donnerstag fahren. Mittwoch geht natürlich gar nicht.



			
				daif schrieb:
			
		

> und Fahrrad is doof, verschwitzt dort ankommen und duschen (geht da eh net) mag ich net..


Das mit dem Schwitzen halt ich fast immer für ein Gerücht (Vorsicht Wortspiel). Steh zu Deinem Schweiß, da sind Pheromone (Sexuallockstoffe) drin! Da kann unser Biologe sicherlich noch was zu sagen...


----------



## chickenway-user (24. November 2004)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem Schwitzen halt ich fast immer für ein Gerücht (Vorsicht Wortspiel). Steh zu Deinem Schweiß, da sind Pheromone (Sexuallockstoffe) drin! Da kann unser Biologe sicherlich noch was zu sagen...



seh ich auch so... ein komilitone hat mich gestern gefragt, ob ich immer noch mim radl zur fh fahr, ja womit denn sonst  im winter schwitzt man wenigstens weniger


----------



## techstar (24. November 2004)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> @carmin
> mach isch grad Barrackdigum bei efobuus, altar, weisch.....und Dienstags, Donnerstags und manchmal Freitag braucht meine Mutter das Auto, und da ich kein eigenes hab muss ich da bus fahren..
> und Fahrrad is doof, verschwitzt dort ankommen und duschen (geht da eh net) mag ich net..
> 
> ...



hey alder, den isch kongred krass, weil üsch arbeite gleisch nebe diese bus-fabrig! weisch, könnad uns mal treffa für middagessa! üsch den gleiche kandine!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daif (24. November 2004)

@techstar
koooooonkreeeet alder!!
ABER
ich nehme an du bist bei EADS oder so....
ich bin nämlich in Werk 5!!!! Das ist da grob beim Mediamarkt in Neu-Ulm (Werk 5 ist in der Carl-Zeiss-Strasse)! Was du meinst ist sicher das Werk 1 in der Weststadt oder so...  

oder??

grüße


----------



## chickenway-user (24. November 2004)

was wie? werk in der weststadt? da wohn ich doch gleich daneben...


----------



## techstar (24. November 2004)

> Was du meinst ist sicher das Werk 1 in der Weststadt oder so...



mhhh, das kann sein! also auf der anderen seite der "blau" bzw. des kleinen parks...
nuja, schade!


----------



## chickenway-user (24. November 2004)

techstar schrieb:
			
		

> mhhh, das kann sein! also auf der anderen seite der "blau" bzw. des kleinen parks...
> nuja, schade!



wo denn da genau???


----------



## techstar (24. November 2004)

direkt zwischen bauhaus und söflinger straße...


----------



## techstar (25. November 2004)

> Mediamarkt in Neu-Ulm



ähhh, beim mediamarkt in NEU-ulm...k! verlesen! dat is in der tat a bissi weit


----------



## chorge (26. November 2004)

KLUGSCHEISSALARM:
Die Pheromone im Schweiss wirken tatsächlich anziehend auf einen Teil des anderen Geschlechts - allerdings nur, wenn die Zusammensetzung des Schweisses (Buttersäuregehalt etc.) möglichst der Eigenen unähnlich ist. Damit wird bei der Durchmischung des Genmaterials nach dem Sexualakt bei der Zeugung (Sperma trifft Eizelle) eine möglichst hohe Inhomogenität der beiden Datensätze von Mann und Frau erreicht.
Das ganze funktioniert nur richtig, wenn man keine Deos nimmt und sich selten duscht... Stellt dann aber sicher, dass man die richtige Frau trifft (zumindest was den Genpool betrifft    )!!
PRIMA     

KLUGSCHEISSALARM BEENDET!!


So, nun muss ich weiterarbeiten...


----------



## carmin (26. November 2004)

geil 

Aber wenn ich jetzt nicht mehr dusche, muss ich dann nicht fürchten, von Hündinnen und Wildsäuen verfolgt zu werden, weil deren Genpool zu meinem noch unähnlicher ist?


----------



## El Martinos (26. November 2004)

So, jetzt hab ichs auch noch geschafft...  Nachdem ich ja die letzten Wochen nicht Mitbiken konnte und mich so die Meisten noch gar nicht kennen (außer die Horde, die ich mal im Lautertal getroffen habe) melde ich mich nun zurück...

Wer is denn hier wer? Jörg? Jürgen? Anselm? Rest???

Naja, komm schon noch drauf...

Grüßle Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (26. November 2004)

El Martinos schrieb:
			
		

> So, jetzt hab ichs auch noch geschafft...  Nachdem ich ja die letzten Wochen nicht Mitbiken konnte und mich so die Meisten noch gar nicht kennen (außer die Horde, die ich mal im Lautertal getroffen habe) melde ich mich nun zurück...
> 
> Wer is denn hier wer? Jörg? Jürgen? Anselm? Rest???
> 
> ...


Hallo 

Äh, vermutlich hast Du die Horde letzten Sonntag getroffen, wo ich nicht da war, und deshalb kann ich mich nicht an einen Martin erinnern... Anselm gibts hier auch noch nicht, zum Kennenlernen gibt vielleicht der "Fahrerthread" eine gute Übersicht.

Kommendes WoE bin ich leider auch nicht da, falls es jemand noch nicht wissen sollte


----------



## El Martinos (26. November 2004)

Na auf jeden Fall freu ich mich schon drauf, mal wieder mit ein paar netten Leuten zu biken...  

Und jetzt gehts erstmal auf den Weihnachtsmarkt zum Glühen


----------



## junkyjerk (27. November 2004)

ACHTUNG: Diesen Sonntag wieder Treffpunkt 13:00Uhr am Ehinger Tor, jedoch diesmal nicht 30min später am Herrlinger Bahnhof.

Grund: Wir wollen diesmal in die andere Richtung fahren, nach Thalfingen raus... da fahren der Jörg und der Chris immer hin.. mal anschauen, was da so geht... 

Ich hoffe, das trifft eure Zustimmung...


----------



## daif (27. November 2004)

ahhh, geile Idee!!!
In der Richtung war ich noch nie!!
Bin mal gespannt was neues zu sehen!!


----------



## kupfermark (27. November 2004)

Ich kann morgen und die nächsten 2 Sonntage leider wieder nicht mit, wünsch euch aber viel Spass und schiesst mal wieder ein paar Bildchen!!

Mark


----------



## junkyjerk (27. November 2004)

na dann pfleg mal deine liebste und bring ihr mal das moutainbiken ein wenig näher.. einwenig sport hat noch niemandem geschadet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El Martinos (28. November 2004)

Das schreibt der Richtige...


----------



## El Martinos (28. November 2004)

Hmmm, kann heut um 13.00 leider mal wieder nicht, fahren zu zweit schon um halb 11, falls jemand auch nur morgens kann, meine ICQ-Nummer steht im Profil!


----------



## chickenway-user (28. November 2004)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> geil
> 
> Aber wenn ich jetzt nicht mehr dusche, muss ich dann nicht fürchten, von Hündinnen und Wildsäuen verfolgt zu werden, weil deren Genpool zu meinem noch unähnlicher ist?



hmmm, ok, also das mit dem genpool stimmt mich ja schonmal positiv. heißt das das meine freundin die falsche ist wenn sie mich gelegentlich unter die dusche schickt? definier doch mal "selten duschen"!


einmal in der woche reicht!


----------



## carmin (28. November 2004)

Und, was ist denn bei Euch heut passiert? *neugier* Wie viele, wer und wo? 

Dass Dienstag wieder NR ist, brauch ich glaub künftig nicht mehr erwähnen.


----------



## chorge (29. November 2004)

@junkyjerk

DAS IST EIN DRECKIGES BIKE - nämlich meins...    

Tatort: Saalbach Hinterglemm
Tatzeit: September 2004 
Veranstaltung: World Games of MTB


----------



## daif (29. November 2004)

@chorge
warum richtest du das Posting an junkyjerk?   (mir graut es auch bei dreckigen bikes..bzw wenn meins dreckig is...aber nur weil das bedeutet dass ich ne Weile schrubben darf...)

@carmin
es waren dabei: chorge, chris, junkyjerk und ich

erst waren wir an der Halde und dann sind wir die Singeltrails um den Thalfinger See gefahren..das war echt lustig und mal ne coole Abwechslung!


----------



## chorge (30. November 2004)

Wollte nur bescheid geben, dass ich heut Abend nicht kommen kann... ES IST ZU NASS UND DRECKIG!!!


      

Blödsinn! Nein, aber ich hab leider keine Zeit, sorry!


----------



## Carsten (2. Dezember 2004)

Biker aus Ulm gesucht.
Auf unserem Alpencross haben wir am 2 odet 3. August in Cortina einen Biker aus Ulm getroffen. Er war alleine unterwegs auf einem gelben Scott Genius.
Er dann Abends wie wir in Allege Quartier gemacht. Mir ist an Tag mein Votec gebrochen, Wir haben einen Film gedreht.
Wer kennt den Biker aus Ulm?
Er soll sich bitte bei mir melden...


----------



## daif (2. Dezember 2004)

@carsten
ich hab in Ulm schon 2 mal einen etwas älteren Herrn ( 40+?) mit nem gelben genius gesehen..
beide Male ist er übern Münsterplatz gefahren....

kann das dein Mann sein? vom Alter her?
Ich kenne ihn leider nicht, also wenn ich nicht zufällig wieder treffe kann ich dir auch nicht helfen 
aber wer weiss.....

anyway, is mir halt grad eingefallen, da so'n gelbes Genius schon auffällt


----------



## carmin (3. Dezember 2004)

Sonntag:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (3. Dezember 2004)

Bin im Pitztal auf ner Hütte....


----------



## carmin (3. Dezember 2004)

chorge schrieb:
			
		

> Bin im Pitztal auf ner Hütte....


kommst aber gut rum *auch-will* -- aber diesmal wohl ohne Bike, oder? *also-doch-nicht-will*


----------



## daif (3. Dezember 2004)

ich glaub sein Focus auf der Hütte liegt mehr auf Kalt/Warmgetränken (und geselligem Zusammensein) anstatt auf dem bike  

viel Spass chorge!

Sonntag endlich wieder biken!
bin schon ganz heiss drauf!!


----------



## carmin (4. Dezember 2004)

Huhu...  Mag überhaupt jemand kommen außer daif?

Würde jemand ganz theoretisch morgen vielleicht auch schon mal um 10 mit mir auf der Suche nach chorges heuligem Trail bei Schelklingen losziehen wollen? Da wär ich jetzt mal ganz heiß drauf  Wobei ich für nix garantiere (außer für Schlamm vielleicht...)

(könnten gut 60+ km werden, aber ist auch kein Risiko, ab Schelklingen fahren halbstündlich Züge...)

cheers


----------



## daif (4. Dezember 2004)

puh...
10 Uhr.........

HALLO IHR ANDEREN WAS IST MORGEN?????
MEDET EUCH MAL!!!!!

@carmin
warten wir noch n bissl
allerdings wenn um 10 Uhr, dann sollte ich das schon noch heute Abend wissen!!
Allerdings bin ich von 10 Uhr nicht so mordsmäßig begeistert...mal sehen was heute Abend so geht...

ich schau später mochmal vorbei


----------



## daif (5. Dezember 2004)

@Carmin
so, es ist jetzt 3:35 Uhr und ich bin grad heim gekommen....
das hiesst ich werde die 10 Uhr Schelklingen-Tour absagen!!!! Sorry,ich muss erstmal ausschlafen morgen!

Ich wäre aber schon dabei wenn die Meute so gegen mittag (wie immer) biken würde!

also, ".....schüss,...der letzte machts bitte s licht aaaaaaaaa" (Zitat-Das Bo)


----------



## carmin (5. Dezember 2004)

oops...  halb vier ist ja schon ne krasse Zeit...!

Ich hoffe, es findet sich noch jemand für um 12; oder frag, wenn Du wieder wach bist, doch mal den Nils direkt, der wollte heut auch noch.

Ich will mit meinen 10 Uhr ja niemanden stressen, nur wenn ich schon die letzten zwei Wochenenden aufs biken verzichten musste, und ich dann eh noch einiges an Zeit investieren muss, um danach Bike, Klamotten und mich selber zu waschen, soll sichs auch lohnen.


----------



## axx (5. Dezember 2004)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> @Carmin
> so, es ist jetzt 3:35 Uhr und ich bin grad heim gekommen....



Ich kann mehr bieten: 4:30 Uhr. 

Werd's heut wohl erst so gegen 14:00 Uhr aufs Bike schaffen, irgendwie spür ich den Restalk noch ziemlich. Muss mich jetzt mal mit Kaffee und Aspirin behandeln...


----------



## daif (5. Dezember 2004)

na gut......
@carmin
welchen Nils? Den Afterwork bike Nils?

ich hatte biken für heute eigentlich schon abgeschrieben, bin ziemlich am Sack  

Wie siehts bei euch aus?
evtl doch noch treffen? oder jeder für sich heute?

Problem ist halt, dass es schon spät ist/ spät wird bis ich aufs bike komm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (5. Dezember 2004)

axx schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann mehr bieten: 4:30 Uhr.


Interessant... da muss ich ja was verpasst haben 

Und, was hat sich bei Euch ergeben? Den Trail hab ich wohl gefunden, abgesehen von dem arg glibberigen Zustand heute ein Top-Teil, danke an alle Tip-Geber!

Mit biken ist für mich in Ulm dieses Jahr wohl nimmer viel, mein Federbein ist wieder am Sack  Langsam werd ich echt verrückt mit dem Teil.

@daif, ja den Nils meinte ich (Du dürftest ja auch seine Nummer haben); nur kommt meine Antwort jetzt zu spät...

Vielleicht sehn wir uns ja nochmal zur nächsten DIMB-/Videosession?


----------



## daif (5. Dezember 2004)

@carmin
wenn ich da Zeit hab bei der Videosession bin ich natürlich dabei!
Ich war übrigens bei der ersten gar nicht dabei

bis bald


----------



## summit (6. Dezember 2004)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Mit biken ist für mich in Ulm dieses Jahr wohl nimmer viel, mein Federbein ist wieder am Sack  Langsam werd ich echt verrückt mit dem Teil.


Dann aber gleich heute noch wegschicken das Teil! Plane mit ein paar Frühaufstehern einen Ulmbesuch am 19.12., je nach Wetterentwicklung in den Bergen vielleicht auch schon nächsten Sonntag.

Welches Federbein isn das schnell wieder?

Armin


----------



## carmin (6. Dezember 2004)

Armin Mann schrieb:
			
		

> Dann aber gleich heute noch wegschicken das Teil! Plane mit ein paar Frühaufstehern einen Ulmbesuch am 19.12., je nach Wetterentwicklung in den Bergen vielleicht auch schon nächsten Sonntag.


Dann bin ich mal gespannt, wie viele Frühaufsteher Du hier findest  (wobei es sich, @Spätaufsteher, echt lohnt) Am 12. werd ich schon mal nicht da sein 



			
				Armin Mann schrieb:
			
		

> Welches Federbein isn das schnell wieder?


Ein Vanilla (eben, warum grade sowas?). Wegschicken -- weiß net, shock therapy hats jetzt schon zweimal verbockt, und dann hab ichs auch erstmal sechs Wochen los. Nach ein paar Wochen macht der Öldämpfer nun wieder so Matschgeräusche. Muss das heute abend mal klären.

ÜBRIGENS hab ich wg der Bikeverbotsschilder im Lautertal mal die Untere Naturschutzbehörde angerufen; der Herr Neubert (oder so?) wusste jedenfalls nix davon und will mal bei einem Verwaltungsbeamten und/oder Förster nachforschen. Auf die Wegbreitenregelung kam er ja auch (was mir das Argumentieren natürlich etwas schwer machte, denn wieso interessiert man sich für ein Verbotsschild, wenn man eh nicht darf), aber die Schilder stehen ja auch an breiten Wegen. Er hatte auch den Albverein im Verdacht, trotz der Landesfarben in den Ecken. Ein offizielles Schild trüge Wappen, sagte er.

Erwähnt hat er auch einen größeren Bericht in der Sonntagsbeilage der SWP über Biker, die im Jagsttal hemmungslos abseits der Wege über Wacholderheiden (bzw etwas Vergleichbares) bretterten. Sollte man da nicht reagieren? *Hat jemand den Bericht?*


----------



## summit (6. Dezember 2004)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Vanilla (eben, warum grade sowas?). Wegschicken -- weiß net, shock therapy hats jetzt schon zweimal verbockt, und dann hab ichs auch erstmal sechs Wochen los. Nach ein paar Wochen macht der Öldämpfer nun wieder so Matschgeräusche. Muss das heute abend mal klären.


Befürchte Du hast keine andere Wahl als einschicken. Aber frag mal bei www.toxoholics.de nach, 10 Werktage sollten um diese Jahreszeit eigentlich reichen. Ansonsten wäre www.suspensioncenter.ch eine weitere Alternative zu shock therapy. Ansonsten halt nach einem günstigen Ersatzdämpfer Ausschau halten, oder ein Zweitrad anschaffen... - geht bei Fullys leider nicht anders, wenn man regelmäßig biken will.





			
				carmin schrieb:
			
		

> ÜBRIGENS hab ich wg der Bikeverbotsschilder im Lautertal mal die Untere Naturschutzbehörde angerufen; der Herr Neubert (oder so?) wusste jedenfalls nix davon und will mal bei einem Verwaltungsbeamten und/oder Förster nachforschen. Auf die Wegbreitenregelung kam er ja auch (was mir das Argumentieren natürlich etwas schwer machte, denn wieso interessiert man sich für ein Verbotsschild, wenn man eh nicht darf), aber die Schilder stehen ja auch an breiten Wegen. Er hatte auch den Albverein im Verdacht, trotz der Landesfarben in den Ecken. Ein offizielles Schild trüge Wappen, sagte er.


Ich hätte ja meine Hand dafür ins Feuer gelegt, dass die Schilder vom Albverein oder zumindest einzelnen Vertretern stammen. Vielleicht kann man sich mit denen auch mal an einen Tisch setzen? Motto: Biker belasten Wege nicht mehr und nicht weniger als Fußgänger - also gemeinsam die Wege in Stand halten wo notwendig, Verbotsschilder verhindern vernünftiges Miteinander weil sie Fronten aufbauen usw.





			
				carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Erwähnt hat er auch einen größeren Bericht in der Sonntagsbeilage der SWP über Biker, die im Jagsttal hemmungslos abseits der Wege über Wacholderheiden (bzw etwas Vergleichbares) bretterten. Sollte man da nicht reagieren? *Hat jemand den Bericht?*


Illegaler Streckenbau? Auf solche "Sensationen" sind die Medien halt leider scharf  Wäre trotzdem interessant zu erfahren, was dahintersteckt - extra thread aufmachen oder hat jemand Kontakte zur Ellwanger Szene?

Armin


----------



## chorge (6. Dezember 2004)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub sein Focus auf der Hütte liegt mehr auf Kalt/Warmgetränken (und geselligem Zusammensein) anstatt auf dem bike



Die Getränke hatten einen großen Stellenwert! Aber wir waren auch viel auf den Skiern unterwegs. Leider hatte ich nen "major impact" - nun schmerzt alles etwas. Muss mich ertmal erholen, denn am Sonntag nächste Woche geht's nach Flims/Laax 
  
Winter ists, da fährt man nicht nur Rad, sondern auch Ski!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (6. Dezember 2004)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> I
> Mit biken ist für mich in Ulm dieses Jahr wohl nimmer viel, mein Federbein ist wieder am Sack  Langsam werd ich echt verrückt mit dem Teil.



EINBAULÄNGE?????? Vielleicht kann ich dir ja aushelfen?!?!


----------



## carmin (6. Dezember 2004)

chorge schrieb:
			
		

> EINBAULÄNGE?????? Vielleicht kann ich dir ja aushelfen?!?!


Jo, Ersatz (oder Zweitrad irgendwann mal ) ist auch die einzige Möglichkeit, die ich grad seh, denn anscheinend schicken grad alle ihre Teile ein. Aber vielleicht ist Schocktherapie auch einfach nur unorganisiert und die Schweizer können das besser? Egal, ist ja eigentlich auch ein Garantiefall.

Daten wären 200 mm Einbaulänge, 50 mm Hub (aber ist das nicht wurscht?) Buchsen 8 mm Durchmesser x 22.2 mm Breite. Wär echt cool, wenn Du was findest, aber warte mal noch bis morgen.

Hast Du zufällig die SWP abonniert?


----------



## chorge (6. Dezember 2004)

Hi Carmin,
du kannst Dir meinen alten Fox derweil einbauen - ist aber auch nicht mehr so ganz fit nachdem er mir beim Federbruch voll durchgerauscht ist, dafür passen aber deine Buchsen exakt - oder wir nehmen den DNM von mir, da müssten wir mal wegen der Buchsen etwas schauen, denn DNM hat nen geringeren Durchmesser. Meine Dämpfer sind auch 200mm habe aber etwas mehr Hub. Wenn dein Hinterbau das verträgt... kein Thema! Ich PM dir mal nochmals meine Nummer, dann kannst Du mich bei Bedarf einfach kurz anrufen...

Gruß,
Jörg


----------



## axx (7. Dezember 2004)

So, inzwischen hab ich mich wieder aufgewärmt, Nightride wird so langsam richtig frisch, das Bike war danach teils mit einer dünne Eisschicht überzogen...

Wir waren im Kiesental, Lautertal, Blautal. Als wir kurz auf Teer unterwegs waren, haben wir das Spiel gespielt "alle schalten ihr Licht aus, und wer's zuerst wieder anmacht hat verloren". War ganz schön finster. Aber ich hab gewonnen, ich habs zuletzt wieder angemacht    leider zu spät


----------



## daif (7. Dezember 2004)

@axx
zu spät?
ist hoffentlich nicht wirklich was passiert!!??

bist du am WE bei Nils' Tour dabei?
könnten wir nicht die Forums/Nilstour kombinieren??
mehr wie 10 werdens eh nicht werden oder? (ist doch Nils Obergrenze, zumindest stehts so auf der HP)


----------



## carmin (8. Dezember 2004)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> könnten wir nicht die Forums/Nilstour kombinieren??


Vielleicht schreckt es ja Leute ab, wenn sie für eine Vier-Stunden-Tour 15 Euro löhnen müssen.


----------



## chorge (8. Dezember 2004)

Oh man, mag auch mal wieder radeln - kotzt mich voll an, dass ich z.Zt. so busy bin!!!


----------



## chickenway-user (8. Dezember 2004)

was macht ihr den am we? radeln? könnt vielleicht mal da sein


----------



## daif (8. Dezember 2004)

ich will am So auf jeden Fall!!
einzige Einschränkung is wenns wirklich regnet..


----------



## chorge (9. Dezember 2004)

Bin in Laax beim Skifahren...   

@ Daif: Wie sieht's aus? Noch Interesse an den Laufrädern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (10. Dezember 2004)

morgen, also heute, also nachher, in ein paar stunden hat nich irgendwer zufällig böcke ne runde zu drehen?????


----------



## chorge (10. Dezember 2004)

Kommt drauf an wann... Muss noch meine Skier vom Richten holen und gegen 16 Uhr muss ich los nach München. Mmmh, um 13 Uhr kann ich an der Uni gehen... grübel... wird knapp, wollte noch ein Stündchen pennen (3 Uhr schlafen, 7:15 Uhr aufstehen sind schlechte Werte!!   )
Wird wohl zu knapp... Schade!


----------



## daif (11. Dezember 2004)

@chorge
mit dem LRS siehts grad net so gut aus...
mein Dad hat mich für verrückt erklärt nur wegen "leichter" oder "schöner" neue Laufräder zu kaufen.....eigentlich geht ihn das ja nix an, aber da ich ihm noch Kohle schulde bzw er mir fürs bike was geliehen hatte, kann ich grad den kauf schlecht rechtfertigen!
wenn dann kann ich mir erst nen LRS im Februar/März leisten  

aber fahren tuts bike ja so auch, und das nicht schlecht..

@ALL

was ist los????
Winterschlaf ausgebrochen????
Morgen biken??

fährt jemand bei Nils mit? axx??

will gerne morgen fahren!!


----------



## axx (12. Dezember 2004)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen biken??
> 
> fährt jemand bei Nils mit? axx??



Nils will ja schon um 10 los, das ist mir irgendwie zu früh...

13 Uhr Ehinger Tor fänd ich angenehmer.
Mich würden ja mal Trails in Richtung Osten (Talfingen?) interessieren, ich war an dem Sonntag als es mal in diese Richtung ging leider nicht mit dabei.


----------



## daif (12. Dezember 2004)

@axx

13 Uhr Ehinger Tor wär' auch für mich cool...
allerdings find ich glaub nicht mehr wirklich an den Talfinger See und die Trails dort...also auf Anhieb mein ich....

die trails haben 0hm aber sind ganz lustig zu fahren..sind halt die ganzen Trampelpfade um den See rum...


wäre sonst noch jemand ausser axx dabei??????????


----------



## daif (12. Dezember 2004)

och Leute was is nu???

@axx
ich komm auf jeden fall so um 13 Uhr ans Ehinger Tor
vielleicht schauen ja doch noch n paar Leutz vorbei


----------



## chickenway-user (16. Dezember 2004)

he ihr faulen säcke! 

macht ihr alle winterschlaf? es ist immerhin schon donnerstag abend und noch keiner hat das kommende wochenende ins visier genommen...


also, wer hat lust zum radeln???

samstag? sonntag? beides?


----------



## carmin (17. Dezember 2004)

chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> es ist immerhin schon donnerstag abend und noch keiner hat das kommende wochenende ins visier genommen...


I wo, das Wochenende wird immer ab Montag ins Visier genommen! Auf wetter.com schaun wir heut besser nicht, da sieht es nämlich ganz schrecklich aus, aber wetteronline prophezeit quasi sommerliche Zustände:






Also ich wär für eine WAB-Tour So 10-16 Uhr  Vielleicht so in der Richtung wie von Nils letzte Woche vorgeschlagen (Sontheimer Höhle)?

(Dank chorge (danke!!) funkt das Federbein wieder, nur die Bremse hammer noch nicht ganz hingekriegt, aber die Hoffnung will ich nicht fahren lassen, da fahr ich lieber selber. hahaha.)


----------



## chickenway-user (17. Dezember 2004)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> I wo, das Wochenende wird immer ab Montag ins Visier genommen! Auf wetter.com schaun wir heut besser nicht, da sieht es nämlich ganz schrecklich aus, aber wetteronline prophezeit quasi sommerliche Zustände:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm, sonntag geht bei mir nicht so früh... hättest du nicht auch am samstag zeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (17. Dezember 2004)

chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> hmm, sonntag geht bei mir nicht so früh... hättest du nicht auch am samstag zeit?


Hm, kaum. Vielleicht ab drei, aber da wirds fast schon wieder dunkel. Mit Licht dann. Wann wolltest Du denn am Sonntag? Bin mir ja schon fast sicher, dass sich andere auch lieber erst gegen Mittag treffen. *g*


----------



## daif (17. Dezember 2004)

@carmin
Wie???? Du hast doch wohl nicht mich gemeint?  

weiss net..bin am WE dabei wenns net grad pisst..
10 Uhr..naja, zur Not...wobei 10 Uhr in herrlingen wär mir zu früh!
zum Thema längere Tour. Dieses We solls doch erst stürmisch und dann wieder arschkalt werden, oder? hört sich nicht perfekt an. Wobei ich generell nix gegen mal was anderes, größeres hätte


----------



## carmin (17. Dezember 2004)

jo schau mer doch mal, wie die Wetteraussichten morgen für Sonntag sind, wenn's tatsächlich so nass ist und man Trails ohnehin kaum fahren kann, reicht mir 12 Uhr durchaus auch...


----------



## summit (17. Dezember 2004)

Muß für diesen Sonntag leider absagen. Vielleicht dann am Weihnachts- oder Neujahrs-WoE. 

Armin


----------



## chickenway-user (17. Dezember 2004)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> jo schau mer doch mal, wie die Wetteraussichten morgen für Sonntag sind, wenn's tatsächlich so nass ist und man Trails ohnehin kaum fahren kann, reicht mir 12 Uhr durchaus auch...




ja, da hät ich auch zeit... ich geh halt in gottesdienst. den könnt ich zwar sausen lassen, aber ich will eigentlich nicht (außer wir fahren mal zu richtigen bergen...)


----------



## carmin (18. Dezember 2004)

chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> ja, da hät ich auch zeit... ich geh halt in gottesdienst.


yipp, tu das  geht's direkt ins Münster?

Jo und was macht nun das Wetter? wetteronline und wetter.com widersprechen sich immer noch ziemlich, donnerwetter liegt dazwischen. Weiß jemand, wo man das wirkliche Wetter rausfindet? 

So wie's gestern wieder (warm) geregnet hat, wirds wohl super-matschig. Ists okay für Euch, wenig bis keine Trails zu fahrn?

 ¿Wo solln wir uns treffen?

 ¡Und dem Armin schon mal ein wohliges Weihnachten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (18. Dezember 2004)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> yipp, tu das  geht's direkt ins Münster?
> 
> Jo und was macht nun das Wetter? wetteronline und wetter.com widersprechen sich immer noch ziemlich, donnerwetter liegt dazwischen. Weiß jemand, wo man das wirkliche Wetter rausfindet?
> 
> ...




morgen!

ne, zum gottesdienst geh ich eigentlich immer (wenn ich da bin  in die feg. 

was das wetter macht ist doch relativ egal, wir ziehen uns dann halt passend dazu an


----------



## carmin (18. Dezember 2004)

chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> was das wetter macht ist doch relativ egal, wir ziehen uns dann halt passend dazu an


Ähm, ja... ich mach mir doch nur Sorgen ums richtige Fotolicht 

Also wenn niemand sonst Vorschläge macht: Ich wäre um 12 am Ehinger Tor, okay? Wohins dann geht, können wir von Lust und Laune (und Fotolicht, is klar) abhängig machen.


----------



## daif (18. Dezember 2004)

@carmin

ok 12Uhr Ehinger Tor!!

aber nich ärgern wenn wir dann nach Herrlingen fahren   

wir könnten auch die Chorge/Chris (mitm roten Nicolai)  Talfinger-Baggerseetrail-Session fahren. Allerdings kenn ich den Weg nicht mehr wirklich...
Also kennt jemand den Weg dahin????


----------



## chickenway-user (18. Dezember 2004)

bin dabei...


----------



## daif (19. Dezember 2004)

ähhhhm
träum ich grad oder liegen draussen 5cm SChnee und es schneit immernoch??????


----------



## chickenway-user (19. Dezember 2004)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> ähhhhm
> träum ich grad oder liegen draussen 5cm SChnee und es schneit immernoch??????




Ja, es schneit... aber inzwischen hast du dich ja davon überzeugt...

Also ich fands echt spaßig heut. Man kommt zwar nicht so richtig zügig vorwärts, aber wen stört das schon, der Weg war ja schließlich das Ziel. So sind wir also los, ich glaub den Michelsberg hoch, Axel hat uns über verschneite Wege und Pfade geführt, gelegentlich hat mal einer ne Bodenprobe genommen (daif: "ich hab´s ausprobiert, man fällt echt weicher...") und irgendwann sind wir in Böfingen rausgekommen. dann da noch ein wenig in der Halde rumgerutscht. Und wieder heim.

Schön wars, im Winter zu Radeln ist besser als im Herbst!


Achja, da wir ja vorher drüber geredet ham, meine Freundin findet sowas auch nicht so richtig normal und hat mir verboten mein Fahrrad über Weihnachten mit heimzunehmen. Aber wer hört schon auf seine Freundin...

@Axel: Fotos darfst du posten...


----------



## daif (19. Dezember 2004)

jo, war schon lustig heute!!
spass dass kracht


----------



## carmin (19. Dezember 2004)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> spass dass kracht


Deine Sprüche sind echt immer die geilsten 

Ich glaub, es war kupfermark, der mal sagte, es müssen wieder Fotos gepostet werden. Dem wollen wir mal nachkommen hier:

Kollektives Um-die-Wette-grinsen:




chickenway-user:




daif:




axx:




und ne Schneekatze 




Wer die Fotos irgendwie größer haben will, einfach melden.

Der erste Berg hieß glaub Kugelberg (wie noch mindestens zwei andere Berge hier).

Ich war selbst ziemlich angenehm überrascht, dass es überhaupt nie matschig war heut. Nachm Abtauen war mein Radl so sauber wie schon lang nicht mehr!

Editiert jemand von Euch am Last-Minute-Biking-Termin Nummer 7 rum? Kann man das überhaupt als Nicht-Ersteller? Jedesmal, wenn ich ne neue Seite lade, sieht er anders aus, bin total konfus... Aber der 21. ist natürlich korrekt.

hehe, und dann noch Grüße an chorge im verregneten Athen!!


----------



## axx (19. Dezember 2004)

Eine spassige Runde war das heut  

@carmin: super, danke für das schnelle Posten der Bilder; kannst mir mal die Bilder in voller Auflösung mailen



			
				carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Editiert jemand von Euch am Last-Minute-Biking-Termin Nummer 7 rum? Kann man das überhaupt als Nicht-Ersteller? Jedesmal, wenn ich ne neue Seite lade, sieht er anders aus, bin total konfus... Aber der 21. ist natürlich korrekt.



Das Last-Minute-Biking ist irgendwie dubios. Manchmal tauchen da auch Termine aus der Vergangenheit auf. Vor ein paar Tagen z.B. einer unserer Nightrides, der schon 2 Wochen rum war...   

Wer sind eigentlich schorty und rex_sl? Die haben sich doch schon öfters als Mitfahrer gemeldet, aber sind noch nie im real life aufgetaucht??


----------



## carmin (19. Dezember 2004)

axx, Bilder kommen morgen, das krieg ich heut nicht mehr durch meine dünne Modemleitung 



			
				axx schrieb:
			
		

> Wer sind eigentlich schorty und rex_sl? Die haben sich doch schon öfters als Mitfahrer gemeldet, aber sind noch nie im real life aufgetaucht??


Beide haben sich irgendwie verklickt, aber ich seh keinen Anlass, die da rauszulöschen 

schorty ist der Kumpel von Octanebiker, und ich hoffe, wir treffen uns über Weihnachten zu einer gemeinsamen Tour in unserer gemeinsamen Heimat.

rex_sl hab ich mal angemailt, aber er hat nix geantwortet. Scheint aus Erlangen zu kommen (zB http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1625420&postcount=72) und treibt sich viel in den DDD-Foren rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daif (19. Dezember 2004)

@carmin

danke für die Bilder!

"dass es kracht"....naja, der Julian hatte ja nicht Spass dass es kracht, der is ja garnicht weggerutscht heute, aber dafür wir alle


----------



## chickenway-user (20. Dezember 2004)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> @carmin
> 
> danke für die Bilder!
> 
> "dass es kracht"....naja, der Julian hatte ja nicht Spass dass es kracht, der is ja garnicht weggerutscht heute, aber dafür wir alle



ach, weggerutscht bin ich schon auch ein wenig. aber ich kenn mich halt inzwischen ein wenig damit aus...


----------



## kupfermark (22. Dezember 2004)

Ach wie schön zu sehen, dass ich hier noch zitiert werde, auch wenn ich mich so lang nicht gemeldet hab. Nette Bilder habt ihr da gepostet. Wenn ich Zeit hab und da sein werd, komm ich auf eine der nächsten Touren bestimmt wieder mit! Allerdings ist bei mir grad eher Lauf- und Snowboard-Saison. Das Bike wird wieder ausgepackt, wenn die Renn-Termine näher rücken ;-))

Mark


----------



## chorge (23. Dezember 2004)

kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> Das Bike wird wieder ausgepackt, wenn die Renn-Termine näher rücken ;-))
> 
> Mark



Feigling!! Dir ist es doch nur zu kalt und zu schmutzig!!
  
Ich für meinen Teil bin nun wieder zurück aus Greece... und hoffe, dass es nicht bald pisst, denn ich will biken!!!!! Wer hat Lust am WE ne Runde zu drehen?? RIFT MICH BITTE AN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carmin (23. Dezember 2004)

chorge schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat Lust am WE ne Runde zu drehen?? RIFT MICH BITTE AN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Nils (von rad-events.de) will am 28. nochmal "after work" machen (work, häh?) Wenn sich für So niemand findet, kannst ja auch ihn nochmal kontakten. Aber Olaf und Chris sind doch bestimmt auch zu haben?

Euch hier auch noch funkiges Fest!


----------



## daif (25. Dezember 2004)

@all

wie siehts mit ner Runde biken morgen aus???

heute fahr ich ne kleine Runde für mich, morgen könnte man ja was längeres fahren, je nach gusto!

(wenn jemand jetzt mit mir ne kleine Runde drehen will, ich fahr ca in 30 min los => ca 50min bis Ehinger Tor)

hoffe es ist morgen jemand dabei!


----------



## daif (29. Dezember 2004)

UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLMM
seid ihr FIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITT??? 

he ihr Schnarchzapfen?
was' los?

man könnte grad meinen es wären Ferien und alle sind weg


----------



## chorge (30. Dezember 2004)

Bin grad etwas knapp in der Zeit!! Mich kotzt es selber an, dass ich nicht mehr zum biken komme z.Zt........ 
GUTEN RUTSCH schon mal


----------



## daif (30. Dezember 2004)

Hi Chorge!!

dir auch n guten Rutsch und dass du im neuen Jahr genug Zeit zum biken findest!  

natürlich auch allen anderen n guten Rutsch und viel Erfolg und wenig Stürtze im Neuen

PRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSSSSTTTTT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (1. Januar 2005)

Ja Moin! Auch von mir noch Prost und ein tolles 2005!

Geht jemand mit Nils auf Neujahrstour? Der arme muss sonst immer ganz alleine... 

Schnarchzapfen gibts übrigens keine hier.


----------



## carmin (4. Januar 2005)

Da sich in der Nacht-Ritt-Truppe (zehn mal ganz schnell sagen *g*) niemand regt, der auch kann, wollt ich hier nachfragen, ob heut abend jemand spontan Lust hat? (Ansonsten fahr ich gar nicht erst in die Stadt...)


----------



## axx (4. Januar 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Da sich in der Nacht-Ritt-Truppe (zehn mal ganz schnell sagen *g*) niemand regt, der auch kann, wollt ich hier nachfragen, ob heut abend jemand spontan Lust hat?



Ich war heut nachmittag schon unterwegs, mir reichts für heut.
Du kannst doch bei so einem herrlichen Wetter mit dem Biken nicht warten, bis es dunkel ist! Oder hast du etwa keinen Urlaub?  

@daif: schade, hab deine Mail grad erst jetzt gelesen. Sonst hätten wir heut gemeinsam fahren können.


----------



## summit (4. Januar 2005)

Wie ist es denn aktuell so auf der Blaubeurer Alb, Schnee und Eis schon wieder abgetaut? Wetterbericht bessert sich etwas fürs verlängerte WoE, vielleicht schau ich mal wieder vorbei...

Armin


----------



## daif (5. Januar 2005)

war heute wieder in Herrlingen unterwegs
es hat auf den Forstwegen an schattigen stellen immer noch Eis und Schneematsch! überhalb von Herrlingen sind die Schotterwege auch noch teilweise mit schneematsch voll. auf den Trails selbst eher weniger
ich war auch überrascht

@axx 
du hast meine mail bekommen???
ich hab ne Fehlermeldung beim Sendeversuch bekommen!

echt schade, dass wir uns verpasst haben! alleine machts nur halb soviel spass!

aber wir können ja zwischen Do und So was ausmachen wie der Axel per mail schon vorgeschlagen hat!!


----------



## carmin (5. Januar 2005)

axx schrieb:
			
		

> Oder hast du etwa keinen Urlaub?


Nee... Den heb ich mir auf, um einige Frühjahrswochenenden zu verlängern *vorfreu*

Für die kommenden Tage plan ich mal Freitag (da hab ich Zwangsurlaub ) und Sonntag; wenn's Sonntag doch wieder regnen wollen sollte, vielleicht auch Sa statt So.

Wie schauts bei Euch aus? Fit für mal eine ein _bisschen_ längere Tour? *bettel*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (5. Januar 2005)

Hi,
ja, ich bin noch da!!
Zur Zeit hab ich etwas wenig Zeit, aber wenn das Wetter am WE gut ist, wuerde ich Samstag Nachmittag gerne auch ne Runde drehen. Sonntag geh ich Skifahren 

Gruss an alle,
Jörg


----------



## daif (5. Januar 2005)

Samstag Nachmittag wäre mir auch lieber als Sonntag!!

Freitag kann ich höchstwahrscheinlich nicht, da gehen wir boarden.


----------



## summit (7. Januar 2005)

Bin morgen an diesem Frühlingstag wahrscheinlich in Ulm. Hat jemand Lust eine Runde mitzudrehen? - starte spätestens gegen 11:00 am Herrlinger Bahnhof auf eine Blaubeurer Runde, ca. 4-5 h.

Armin


----------



## daif (7. Januar 2005)

Lust schon,
aber schon um 11 Uhr geht net, muss noch einiges erledigen. zusätzlich wirds ja immer noch früh dunkel => später losfahren bedeutet gleichzeitig nicht so lange (keine 5 Std.).....es sei denn man nimmt die lampe im Rucksack mit....
soll heissen, früh geht net...wenn später, dann net 5 std


----------



## carmin (7. Januar 2005)

Ich wär dabei.  Schaue morgen früh noch mal rein.

Bring aber Spikes mit!!  Es folgt der aktuelle Schneelagebericht von heute.

In Kiesental, Lautertal und Tiefental immer das gleiche Bild...





... eine noch ziemlich dicke, teils angetaute, wieder festgefrorene und dort dann entsprechend glatte Eisdecke. (@Julian: Das passiert ohne Winterdienst )  Beim ersten Anblick hatte ich doch etwas Bedenken, die aber waren schnell vorbei, als ich gemerkt hab, wie sicher und komfortabel man da mit Spikes drüberfahren kann.  Kurven, Vollgas, Vollbremsung -- alles hält!  Und es ist viel leiser als auf Asphalt.  Bin noch ganz hin und weg.  So geil hätt ich mir das nie träumen lassen. 

Tiefental war dann aber doch etwas hart: im obersten Teil gut 10 cm ziemlich eisiger Schnee ohne Fahrspuren.  So ähnlich hatte ich das auf einer Waldlichtung zuvor schon mal erlebt:




Kein Trick!  Hab das Rad einfach hingestellt und es ist stehen geblieben.  Wenn ich mirs jetzt anschaue, denk ich, so tief wars ja gar nicht, aber das Fahren war schon heftigst, so ähnlich wie bei unserer Tour vor Weihnachten...

Im Blautal wars dann aber wieder 5 Grad wärmer als im Tiefental.  Praktisch schneefrei.

Ein paar Kuriositäten hab ich auch noch mitgebracht 

Man siehts etwas schlecht, aber da hängen mitten im Wald Christbaumkugeln:




Der Schwäbische Albverein verlangt seinen Mitgliedern schon einiges an Vertrauen ab 




und die Radverbotsschilder werden auch immer rätselhafter:




Kleine Gäste?? Spechte? Frösche? Fledermäuse? Habs erst rausgefunden, indem ich das Schild missachtet habe und mal weitergefahren bin: Kinder! Krass, wie Kinder durch Radfahrer gefährdet werden! Später war dann noch ein Schild "Rad _schieben_ verboten". Hätt ich echt fotografieren sollen. Wahrscheinlich waren Bikes, als das Schild aufgestellt wurde, noch nicht so sicher wie heute und konnten auch beim Schieben einfach mal so explodieren und dabei Kinder gefährden... 

Ich hoff, ich nerv Euch hier nicht allzusehr mit meinen Fotos


----------



## summit (7. Januar 2005)

Hat doch noch um einiges mehr Schnee als bei uns in den Westl. Wäldern. Bin jetzt tatsächlich verunsichert, welche Bereifung nehmen (so weit sind wir schon  ). Wollt eigentlich die Täler möglichst meiden und halt die Trails rauf und runter. daif meinte doch schon vor ein paar Tagen, dass die Wanderwege so ziemlich frei sind. Ich lass die Spikes also wahrscheinlich zu hause.

Aber einen edding sollten wir einstecken 

@carmin
Ich bin jedenfalls um 11:00 in Herrlingen am Bahnhof, ansonsten geb ich bis spätestens 9:00 hier Bescheid. Deine Handynummer hab ich auch.

@daif
Vielleicht können wir uns unterwegs treffen? 13:30 am Blautopf oder so. Hast Du Carmins Handynummer?

Armin


----------



## axx (7. Januar 2005)

Hab morgen leider keine Zeit.

Ich war heut unterwegs, da hätt ich mir gelegentlich auch Spikes gewünscht, teilweise waren die Waldwege ja wirklich spiegelglatt.
@carmin: du hast die Schwalbe SnowStud, oder? Wie fahren die sich, wenn man nicht grad auf Eis fährt? Haben die einigermaßen Profil? Rollwiderstand auf Teer-/Waldwegen?

Ob wohl Spikes nur am Vorderrad Sinn machen? Ich hätt nämlich noch ein Vorderrad im Keller liegen...
Wie macht ihr das? 2 Laufradsätze oder je nach Wetter Reifen wechseln?



			
				carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Später war dann noch ein Schild "Rad _schieben_ verboten".



Als pflichtbewusster Bürger hast du ab der Stelle dein Rad hoffentlich getragen?


----------



## carmin (8. Januar 2005)

Armin Mann schrieb:
			
		

> Wollt eigentlich die Täler möglichst meiden und halt die Trails rauf und runter. daif meinte doch schon vor ein paar Tagen, dass die Wanderwege so ziemlich frei sind. Ich lass die Spikes also wahrscheinlich zu hause.


Jo die Trails wollte ich heut eher meiden, weil ich fürchtete, sie bei dem Matsch furchig zu fahren. 



			
				Armin Mann schrieb:
			
		

> Deine Handynummer hab ich auch.


  Da hast Du mir was voraus -- ich kenn sie noch nicht, da noch immer handyfrei 



			
				axx schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war heut unterwegs, da hätt ich mir gelegentlich auch Spikes gewünscht, teilweise waren die Waldwege ja wirklich spiegelglatt.
> @carmin: du hast die Schwalbe SnowStud, oder? Wie fahren die sich, wenn man nicht grad auf Eis fährt? Haben die einigermaßen Profil? Rollwiderstand auf Teer-/Waldwegen?


Wo warst denn Du unterwegs?

Nee, meine heißen Ice Spiker. Profil ist super. Auf Asphalt kommt mir der Rollwiderstand sogar niedriger vor als bei Alberts. Nur tuts mir ein bisschen weh, die Spikes so zu verschleißen.

Wenn nur an einem Laufrad, dann sicherlich vorn, aber hinten war für mich heut auch sehr wichtig.



			
				axx schrieb:
			
		

> Wie macht ihr das? 2 Laufradsätze oder je nach Wetter Reifen wechseln?


2 LRS würd ich mir auch wünschen, ist aber mit Rohloff bissi kostspielig  Hoffe, dass der Winter sehr abrupt aufhört (wie eigentlich nie  ) und ich dann nur einmal Reifen wechseln muss.



			
				axx schrieb:
			
		

> Als pflichtbewusster Bürger hast du ab der Stelle dein Rad hoffentlich getragen?


Ich bin da gar nicht am Schild vorbei, aber ich habs schon vor, da mal mein Bike demonstrativ durchzutragen, wenn mehr Betrieb ist.


----------



## daif (8. Januar 2005)

na toll,
das mit dem angetauten und wieder gefrorenen Eis hab ich gemerkt...spiegelglatt der scheiss...

hab aber keine Lust mir Spikereifen zu kaufen, da teuer und bei 12-15km anfahrt nach Herrlingen auf fast nur Asphalt, lohnt sich das glaub net  

hmmmmmm,
11 Uhr geht echt auf keinsten.....
13:30 wird auch knapp....
muss hier zu hause einiges an Papierkram erledigen und dann noch mind eine Hose in der Stadt einkaufen  

ich glaub ich muss halt mal wieder ne Runde alleine drehen. bin ja schon groß  

@armin mann
auf den Forst und Waldwegen ist schon noch harschiger Schnee und teileweise auch gut Eis!!! sieht man ja sehr gut an Carmins pics!
nur auf dem zweiten Trail oberhalb von Herrlingen war am Montag kaum bis kein Schnee/Eis (aber wirklich nur auf dem Single-Trail selbst)

@carmin
coole pics
ich finds immer schön wenn jemand pics postet, also weiter so!!!


----------



## chorge (8. Januar 2005)

Salu,
also ich für meinen Teil hab beschlossen heute mein Rennrad abzustauben... Die Forststrassen sind mir zu eisig und ich hab keine Lust unser schönen Singletrails aufzuwühlen, denn da ist es bestimmt extrem schlammig. Das schafft nur böses Blut bei den Wanderern. Es wird bestimmt bald wieder kalt, dann geht das wieder besser - bzw. wenn der Frühling kommt und wieder der Spass etwas trockener wird...
11 UUhr schaff ich aber eh nicht, ganz davorn abgesehen - muss dringend einkaufen und mich etwas sortieren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## summit (8. Januar 2005)

@carmin
Hab noch nicht mal Deine Festnetznummer hier  

Am besten Du meldest Dich gleich bei mir unter 0823325220.


Zu einer Forstpistentour komm ich allerdings nicht nach Ulm. Wäre mir auch neu, dass die oft felsigen Wege zur Furchenbildung neigen. Matschig ist es halt (wie fast das ganze Jahr über) z.B. auf den Y-Weg beim Nägelesfels oder auf der Weidacher Seite oben. Gestern und Anfang der Woche wars zudem trocken, die Bedingungen sind wahrscheinlich besser als im Somer nach ein paar Regentagen. 

Armin


----------



## carmin (8. Januar 2005)

jo... Und was lief bei Euch so heute?

Schon witzig, wenn man heimkommt und im Radio wird gesagt, es sei ein ungemütlicher Tag gewesen. Okay, das wars im Norden wohl tatsächlich (Autobahnen wegen Orkanböen gesperrt etc), aber hier wars ja mal wieder sonnig und richtig warm. Armin und ich haben uns bis zum Einbruch der Dunkelheit in Kiesental, Lautertal, an Blaufels, Rusenschloss, Schillerstein und Herrlingen vergnügt. Mal wars im Wald wieder ziemlich vereist (meine einzige Chance, mal einen kleinen Vorteil zu haben ), aber auf felsigem Terrain sind Spikes auch wieder ziemlich ungeeignet. Haja, gibt den Universalreifen halt nicht.



			
				daif schrieb:
			
		

> hab aber keine Lust mir Spikereifen zu kaufen, da teuer und bei 12-15km anfahrt nach Herrlingen auf fast nur Asphalt, lohnt sich das glaub net


wie... Du musst doch in Herrlingen nicht gleich wieder heimfahren...?  Zum Preis: okay, sie sind um ca 12 Euro das Stück teurer als Albert Falt, aber wenns mich dafür nur einmal weniger auf die Schnauze legt, ists mir das wert! Und bei der gestrigen Tour hätte es mich ohne bestimmt 100 mal gelegt. So gerechnet, hab ich ja 1200 Euro verdient... Wo sind die eigentlich...? Mischt.

Aja, ein nettes Foto hammer auch noch:


----------



## daif (8. Januar 2005)

@carmin

schönes  pic!

nee muss nich gleich wieder heimfahren aber die Spikes wären ja dann nach einer Tour fast schon unten  

bei mir ging heut nix, scheiss Papierkram....
bin froh wenn ich morgen ne klitzekleine Runde drehen kann!!


----------



## SteFri (8. Januar 2005)

Eisbär schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, für alle Infos zu Wohnungssuche in Ulm (wo wohnt man am besten) bin ich natürlich dankbar.



Wie immer, das kommt drauf an, wo dich deine täglichen Wege so hinführen werden. Ich selbst wohne am Eselsberg und bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden.

Wenn du ab und an mit öffentlichen Verkehsmitteln unterwegs sein willst, dann sind die Orte um Ulm rum nicht so der Bringer.

Was ich allerdings empfehlen würde ist gar nicht lange mit Suchen in der zeitung verbringen sondern direkt selbst eine Suche in der Südwest Presse zu schalten. Alles was ich angeschaut habe war Müll oder es waren 300 Leute da. Eine Anzeige und fast auf anhieb eine geniale Wohnung gefunden, die preislich echt in Ordnung ist 

EDIT: Ich weiß dass die Antwort spät kommt


----------



## axx (9. Januar 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Nur tuts mir ein bisschen weh, die Spikes so zu verschleißen.





			
				daif schrieb:
			
		

> nee muss nich gleich wieder heimfahren aber die Spikes wären ja dann nach einer Tour fast schon unten



Ääh, nutzen sich die heutigen Spikereifen wirklich so schnell ab?? 
Ich hatte vor 10-15 Jahren mal Nokian-Spikereifen am Trekkingrad, die bin ich viele Jahre lang, den ganzen Winter durch tagtäglich gefahren, da hatte ich eigentlich keine Probleme mit der Abnutzung. Und das trotz schätzungsweise deutlich >1000km Asphalt.


----------



## carmin (9. Januar 2005)

@SteFri: Ja wer bisch denn Du?  (Kann Deinen nick grad nicht zuordnen...)



			
				axx schrieb:
			
		

> Ääh, nutzen sich die heutigen Spikereifen wirklich so schnell ab??


Ha was, ich weiß es ja gar nicht, kommt mir halt so vor. Armin meinte was von zehn Jahren Standzeit.


----------



## chorge (9. Januar 2005)

OK, ich hab mich gestern auch überzeugen lassen und war mit dem Bike in Ri Thalfingen unterwegs . aber war schon ziemlich siffig. War es denn im Blautal wirklich trockener? Verdammt!!! 
Naja, heute ist erstmal Arbeit an der Uni angesagt, denn morgen mag ich Skifahren...


----------



## trp (10. Januar 2005)

Servus!

Ich wollt nur mal fragen, ob jemand n Tipp hat, wo es in Ulm gute Nebenjobs für Schüler gibt ... könnt ja sein?! 

Ich hab mich schon bei nen paar Firmen beworben, aber da kam noch nix zurück ... weis jemand was? 

Gruß trp


----------



## SteFri (10. Januar 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> @SteFri: Ja wer bisch denn Du?  (Kann Deinen nick grad nicht zuordnen...).



Hab mich bisher noch nicht so oft zu wort gemeldet, allerdings lese ich schon ne ganze Weile mit. Ich komme eigentlich aus Mühlacker (bei Pforzheim) wohne nun aber schon seit Oktober 2002 in Ulm und studiere WiWi.

Nebenbei beschäftige ich mich noch freiberuflich mit Softwareentwicklung mit Schwerpunkt auf Intranetanwendungen und wenn es die Zeit zu lässt bewege ich mein GT Avalanche (Jahrgang 96) durch die Landschaft . Leider bleibt dazu viel zu wenig Zeit übrig.

Anfangs stand mein Radl allerdings in Mühlacker und wurde deshalb nur alle paar Wochenden bewegt, was weder mir noch ihm gut tat . Nun habe ich es seit letztem Jahr da und versuche meine verlorengegange Kondition wiederzuerlangen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (11. Januar 2005)

chorge schrieb:
			
		

> War es denn im Blautal wirklich trockener?


Sehr verschieden... Von Eisbahnen über Matsch, nasse nd trockene Felsen bis zu staubtrockenenm Laub alles dabei.

@SteFri: ja dann willkommen 

Das mit der verlorengegangenen Ausdauer lässt sich sicherlich lösen. Wenn Du magst (und auch nur ein bisschen Licht hast), gleich heute abend. Bin selbst zwar etwas unsicher, da bei meiner Hinterbremse nun definitiv (nach vorne auch) hinten der Siff rausläuft, aber Octanebiker hat sich schon gemeldet, und bei dem schönen Wetter sind sicherlich auch Micha, axx und Bischof dabei.


----------



## Eisbär (11. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich endlich in Ulm angekommen bin und jetzt auch mein Bike hergeholt habe, hätte ich Lust am Sonntag ne Tour zu fahren.
Hat irgendwer schon was geplant?

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## SteFri (11. Januar 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> @SteFri: ja dann willkommen
> 
> Das mit der verlorengegangenen Ausdauer lässt sich sicherlich lösen. Wenn Du magst (und auch nur ein bisschen Licht hast), gleich heute abend. Bin selbst zwar etwas unsicher, da bei meiner Hinterbremse nun definitiv (nach vorne auch) hinten der Siff rausläuft, aber Octanebiker hat sich schon gemeldet, und bei dem schönen Wetter sind sicherlich auch Micha, axx und Bischof dabei.



Abends ist bei mir gerade etwas schlecht, da meine alte Lampe den Geist aufgegeben hat und die neue noch etwas Bastelarbeit erfordert. Hab mir in dem Lampen bestell Thread die Gehäuse von Raymund bestellt und werde mich da mal in der nächsten Zeit dransetzten. Hat von euch da eventuell auch jemand die Gehäuse bestellt und schon Erfahrungen?


----------



## carmin (12. Januar 2005)

Boa, grad geht die Sonne auf, ein riesiger rotglühender Ball, und wir haben einen knallroten Regenbogen!! Dabei regnets gar nicht. Bin ich auf der Erde oder was!? 

Eisbär: lass mich mal kurz nach den Fotolichtaussichten schauen... Wow: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ich bin sicher, dass irgendwas geht. Stay tuned. 

SteFri: Mit LEDs noch nicht, aber einer von Nilsens "Kundschaft" ist intensiver LED-Bastler (leider nicht im Forum); wenn Du Kontakt willst, kann ich seine Adresse mal rausgruschteln.


----------



## SteFri (12. Januar 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> SteFri: Mit LEDs noch nicht, aber einer von Nilsens "Kundschaft" ist intensiver LED-Bastler (leider nicht im Forum); wenn Du Kontakt willst, kann ich seine Adresse mal rausgruschteln.



danke, aber ich denke, dass passt schon. Hab sonst in der Family genügend Lete die sch sehr gut mit sowas auskennen falls ich Probleme bekomme.


----------



## carmin (14. Januar 2005)

... es ist schon freitag und noch niemand hat sich für eine Tour gemeldet? Sonntag 10:00?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daif (15. Januar 2005)

wie soll denn das Wetter werden??

vielleicht schaff ichs diesen Sonntag mal bei ner frühen Tour dabei zu sein!
wie gesagt, vielleicht  

aber die Hoffnung stirbt zu letzt (spätestens So morgen um 8:30    )

nee, im Ernst,
wie lange solls denn dann gehen ca gehen, schon ne Vorstellung carmin??


----------



## carmin (15. Januar 2005)

Wetter: traumhaft (s.o.)

Das mit den 10 Uhr ist nur Verhandlungsmasse  Ich hoffe, es melden sich noch zehn Mitfahrer, dann bin ich eh überstimmt.

Wohin/wie lange: Keine Ahnung, alles spontan... Oder?


----------



## Eisbär (15. Januar 2005)

Ich wäre dann auch dabei.

Wo trifft man sich?

Viele Grüße
Eisbär


----------



## daif (15. Januar 2005)

@Eisbär

man trifft sich eigentlich immer in Herrlingen am Bahnhof.
die, die direkt aus Ulm kommen (oder wie ich aus Wiblingen) treffen sich am Ehinger Tor so 30min vor dem Treffpunkt in Herrlingen und fahren dann gemeinsam hin.

reicht nicht 11 uhr in herrlingen??

@ALL
wer wäre noch dabei??
10:30 Ehinger Tor??????

später wäre bei mir auch kein Problem, MELDET EUCH!!
wir fahren dann wann die meisten können, wie carmin schonmal gesagt hat

geiles Wetter,
gruß,
david


----------



## SteFri (15. Januar 2005)

Wie sind denn die Wege zur Zeit in Ulm? Bin dieses Wochenende in Mühlacker und hier sind vor allem die schattigen Waldwege ziemliche Matschpisten, nicht zu Schweigen davon, dass einige meiner Lieblingstrails durch etwas schwerfällige Riesenmaschienen verunstaltet worden sind.

Überlege also ob ich statt Sontagabend doch schon auf Nachmittag gen Ulm aufbreche und dort ne kleine Tour fahre,  auf 11Uhr schaffe ich das aber nicht, leider.

Wie ist den der Wegzustand?


----------



## carmin (15. Januar 2005)

Hab noch zwei Leut vom DAV angerufen, und denen wäre etwas später auch lieber. Wenn das dann auch für SteFri besser ist, dann machen wir das doch!

Wegzustand: keine Ahnung, aber wahrscheinlich ist von (nur noch ein bisschen) Eis über Matsch bis trocken+fest alles dabei.


----------



## Eisbär (15. Januar 2005)

Ich bin dann um 10:30 am Ehinger Tor   

Bis morgen

Stefan


----------



## daif (15. Januar 2005)

@Eisbär 
MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMENT!!!

wenn die anderen später können oder wollen, dann treffen wir uns später!!

@carmin +Stefri

wann wollt ihr denn?
Vorschlag???


----------



## Eisbär (15. Januar 2005)

Ok, ich bin "leider" nur noch 10 min im Büro und hab zu Hause noch kein Internet.
Ich geh erstmal von 10:30 aus. Kann mir vielleicht jemand bescheid geben falls sich die Uhrzeit ändert?

0170-2306861

Danke!!!!

Stefan


----------



## daif (15. Januar 2005)

ja wir melden uns!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (15. Januar 2005)

Also ich hab eben mit chorge telefoniert, und der sagte, 10:30 wär ihm zu früh und 11:30 okay. Ebenso hab ich mit Tom 11:30 schon quasi abgemacht. Octanebiker kann leider nicht. Ich weiß jetzt natürlich nicht, ob das okay ist für SteFri. Klopfen wir halt mal 11:30 fest? Dann komm ich auch ans Ehinger Tor. Ich glaub nicht, dass jemand speziell nach Herrlingen müsste, oder?

Wenn sich bis 21 Uhr kein Widerspruch regt, ruf ich Eisbär an.


----------



## carmin (15. Januar 2005)

(Sorry, es ist immer etwas chaotisch mit der Terminfindung. Hoffentlich geben wir den Neu-Mitfahrern morgen ein halbwegs geordnetes Bild ab  )


----------



## daif (16. Januar 2005)

Hi Axel

bin grade zurückgekommen,
11:30 Ehinger Tor? Hab ich jetzt schon richtig verstanden oder?

also dann, freu mich, dass wieder ein paar Leute zusammenkommen  

Dann bis morgen am Ehinger Tor..
Ich schau morgen früh nochmal hier rein,

bis denn,
good night, good fight


----------



## carmin (16. Januar 2005)

ja 11:30

Wo kommt denn jetzt der Schnee her auf einmal?! *augenreib* ach, is nur Reif. Hoffentlich verzieht sich der Nebel bis später. Kann man den auf irgendeiner Wetterseite auch von oben sehen?


----------



## daif (16. Januar 2005)

@carmin
8:10Uhr am Sonntag morgen....du spinner


----------



## SteFri (16. Januar 2005)

Sorry, Leute, mir ist das zu früh, da ich erst ca. 13.30 nach Ulm (bin momentan noch in Mühlacker) fahre und wahrscheinlich vor der Dunkelheit dann noch ne kleine Runde drehe. Ich komme anderstmal mit.


----------



## carmin (16. Januar 2005)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> @carmin
> 8:10Uhr am Sonntag morgen....du spinner


Ach weift Du, mein Fohm, in meimem Alter ift ef eine Gnade, bif acht Uhr durchflafen zu können.

Fotos von heut gibts keine  Obwohl das Fotolicht in der zweiten Hälfte ja wirklich traumhaft war.


----------



## daif (16. Januar 2005)




----------



## carmin (17. Januar 2005)

SteFri schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komme anderstmal mit.


Wenn Dein Licht schon funktioniert, kannst mich ja morgen abend beim Nachtradeln vertreten... 19 Uhr Fußgängerbrücke über die Donau unter der B10.

Was ich ganz vergaß, anzumerken: Das Hindernis auf der Eichenabfahrt nach Lautern war ja wech! Ein Indiz mehr, dass das nicht vom Albverein, sondern von Bikern aufgebaut worden war 

Und Nebel hats heut früh auch keinen. Was für ne Logik...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbär (17. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

Danke nochmal für die tolle Tour gestern.   
Hat super Spaß gemacht, obwohl ich dann doch ziemlich fertig war. Gerade auf den letzten Kilometern hat mich doch der Hungerast erwischt. Die Kälte hat ihr übriges getan. Ich hab mir Zuhause erstmal ein belegtes Brötchen und heißen Tee gegeben und bin nach dem Duschen essen gegangen. Trotzdem hab ich noch bis spät Abends gefroren wie ein junger Hund   

Bis zum nächsten Mal 
Eisbär


----------



## chorge (17. Januar 2005)

Hi, bin gestern leider erst gegen 12 Uhr aufgewacht... Hab dann am Nachmittag noch ne Stunde im Böfinger Wald gespielt. Irgendwann mag ich aber auch mal wieder mit... Hat jemand Lust auf nen Nightride HEUTE (morgen kann ich nicht!)??


----------



## SteFri (17. Januar 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Dein Licht schon funktioniert, kannst mich ja morgen abend beim Nachtradeln vertreten... 19 Uhr Fußgängerbrücke über die Donau unter der B10.



das mit dem Licht wohl noch etwas duern bei mir. Bin gerade dabei die Teile zu beschaffen und dann müsste man mal Zeit finden zum Basteln. Die ist bei mir gerade leider sehr begrenzt, da es im studium jetzt auch wieder auf die Prüfungen zugeht. Ich klinke mich einfach mal ein, wenns passt. Würde auf alle Fälle mal gerne mit ne Runde drehen.


----------



## chorge (17. Januar 2005)

Naja, ich fahr halt mit ner Sigma Mirage... Da hält der Accu zwar nicht ewig, und sooo hell ist es auch nicht gerade, aber passt scho.


----------



## daif (18. Januar 2005)

@Eisbär
ich war auch sehr gut fertig als ich endlich daheim war..
und trotz heisser dusche war mir immer noch lange kalt
kein Frühstück/ essen und dann länger unterwegs in der Kälte is irgendwie nich so geil


----------



## SteFri (18. Januar 2005)

Nachdem ich gestern leider nicht zum fahren gekommen bin habe ich meine Tour heute nachgeholt.
Leider waren oberhalb des Lautertals umfangreiche Forstarbeiten, so dass wir nur hoffen können, dass sie da nicht mit den ganz großen Maschinen durchfahren ...

Ansonsten war es, wie gestern wohl auch, ziemlich kalt, obwohl schön sonnig, hat auf alle Fälle Spass gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (18. Januar 2005)

Waaas, einen Eisbär kanns auch frieren? 

Ernsthaft: Dass es Euch so geschlaucht hat, habt Ihr Euch zumindest nicht anmerken lassen. Schließlich bin ja ich meistens hinterhergehechelt... Dafür gings mir aber bis zum Schluss blendend, nur nen Bärenhunger hatte ich dann. Und Ihr schaffts echt, ohne Frühstück aus dem Haus zu gehn??



			
				SteFri schrieb:
			
		

> Leider waren oberhalb des Lautertals umfangreiche Forstarbeiten, so dass wir nur hoffen können, dass sie da nicht mit den ganz großen Maschinen durchfahren


Wo ist "oberhalb"? Von Baumfällarbeiten nahe Herrlingen hatte Tom ja erzählt. Letztes Jahr wars mal im Kiesental ziemlich übel, da lagen wochenlang haufenweise Bäume quer. Aber gut, Rad tragen trainiert man ja sonst net so häufig ^^


----------



## daif (18. Januar 2005)

@carmin
es war auch nicht so schlimm,
ich war zwar gut gefordert, aber verständlich nach 2 Wochen nix tun usw..
allerdings auf dem Heimweg ab dem Atlantis hab ich gemerkt, dass dass ich schon ziemlich ausgepowert bin..konnte nur noch ganz gemächlich heimtuckern.....
zuhause war ich dann echt kaputt


----------



## chickenway-user (19. Januar 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist "oberhalb"? Von Baumfällarbeiten nahe Herrlingen hatte Tom ja erzählt. Letztes Jahr wars mal im Kiesental ziemlich übel, da lagen wochenlang haufenweise Bäume quer. Aber gut, Rad tragen trainiert man ja sonst net so häufig ^^



Sonst schauts da bald aus wie in ... Ich war zu Fertig mir den namen zu merken...

Aber bald ist meine Schlammfräse fertig. Dann wird kein Schlammloch mehr ausgelassen


----------



## carmin (19. Januar 2005)

chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> Aber bald ist meine Schlammfräse fertig. Dann wird kein Schlammloch mehr ausgelassen


Ah, Du baust Dir schon wieder ein Rad? Da bin ich aber gespannt...!

Grad ist mir was Lustiges passiert. War vor der Arbeit in der Stadt. Mit der Gardenalampe für heute abend im Rucksack. In der Stadt hats mich halt gelegt (wie üblich ^^ -- nächstes Jahr kriegt mein Stadtrad auch Nägel). Wahrscheinlich ist dabei die Lampe angegangen. Im Rucksack. Ohne dass ich es merkte. Gemerkt hab ichs erst ne halbe Stunde später, als es dann schon aus dem Rucksack rauchte. Oh Mann. Jetzt ist mir das schöne Teil total verschmort. Und stinken tuts ... elend 

Ich fotografiers heut abend und stells in den Gardena-Thread.


----------



## chorge (19. Januar 2005)

TRAUER UM DIE LAMPE... Ich hoffe sie bekommt eine Anständige Beerdingung?!

Also wenn du ne neue baust... bau gleich zwei... SMILE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chickenway-user (19. Januar 2005)

Naja, es wird dich überraschen. Und was heißt da schon wieder? Das letzte hab ich immerhin komplett gekauft.   

Ne, wird praktisch das Gegenteil von deinem...

Ach wie schön, hinterm Haus schneits, vor dem Haus scheint die Sonne  Is grad wirklich so...

Aber wenn wir schon grad dabei sin, morgen irgendwer Bock auf ne Tour???


----------



## carmin (19. Januar 2005)

chorge schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn du ne neue baust... bau gleich zwei...


Ich überleg halt, ob sichs nicht lohnt, Carstens unschmelzbare Powerpsycho (wie weiter oben in diesem Fred) zu erwerben -- zum Preis von einer Mirage eigentlich echt fair. Wenn sonst jemand Interesse hat, können wir ja ne Sammelbestellung machen.



			
				chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> Ne, wird praktisch das Gegenteil von deinem...


Das macht mich umso mehr gespannt. Gegenteil von meinem Rad... *grübel*


----------



## chickenway-user (19. Januar 2005)

Ne Lampe... Jetzt ist der Winter schon wieder fast vorbei und ich hab immer noch keine  Aber das Gehäuse will ich schon selber bauen...

Hat irgendwer zufällig noch 2 alte Kassetten???


----------



## chorge (20. Januar 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich überleg halt, ob sichs nicht lohnt, Carstens unschmelzbare Powerpsycho (wie weiter oben in diesem Fred) zu erwerben -- zum Preis von einer Mirage eigentlich echt fair. Wenn sonst jemand Interesse hat, können wir ja ne Sammelbestellung machen.



Das wär echt ne Überlegung... aber wie wäre es denn diese Lampe mit nem guten Accu wie dem deinigen zu verbinden?! Vielleicht konnte ich ja meine Sigma Ladestation verwenden (die für den neuen Accu)...


----------



## carmin (20. Januar 2005)

chorge schrieb:
			
		

> aber wie wäre es denn diese Lampe mit nem guten Accu wie dem deinigen zu verbinden?!


Ja, so hab ich das natürlich vor. Nur das Lampengehäuse (und seine Stecker, die sind nämlich echt gut) würde ich von ihm kaufen, Rest hab ich ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteFri (20. Januar 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist "oberhalb"? Von Baumfällarbeiten nahe Herrlingen hatte Tom ja erzählt. Letztes Jahr wars mal im Kiesental ziemlich übel, da lagen wochenlang haufenweise Bäume quer. Aber gut, Rad tragen trainiert man ja sonst net so häufig ^^



Mit oberhalb meinte ich oberhalb von Herrlingen. Hab allerdings außer Sperrungen nicht viel gesehen. Allerdings gehört hat man das ziemlich deutlich.


----------



## Eisbär (20. Januar 2005)

chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> Ne Lampe... Jetzt ist der Winter schon wieder fast vorbei und ich hab immer noch keine  Aber das Gehäuse will ich schon selber bauen...
> 
> Hat irgendwer zufällig noch 2 alte Kassetten???




 Brauchst Du die Spacer für Deinen SSP?


----------



## chickenway-user (20. Januar 2005)

Eisbär schrieb:
			
		

> Brauchst Du die Spacer für Deinen SSP?



Psst, nicht verraten. Aber ja, du hast Recht. Und der blöde Vorbau vonEbay muss endlich kommen. dann noch DX-Ritzel und dann ist´s erstmal fertig...


----------



## daif (22. Januar 2005)

soooo,
dann stell ich mal wieder die wichtige Frage

Wer hat morgen wann und wo Bock zu biken??????


----------



## carmin (22. Januar 2005)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat morgen wann und wo Bock zu biken??????


Naja, mein Bock wird morgen immer noch keine heile Bremse haben  

Jetzt bin ich wider Erwarten doch übers Wochenende hier (wegem Nuhr), aber werde (so kein Schneesturm dazwischenkommt) morgen eher eine "Rennradtour" unternehmen (neeeeee, ich hab wirklich keins!! mein Stadtrad halt). Also wenn jemand darauf Lust hat...

Fürs Biken steht ggf auch Octanebiker bereit -- musst ihn halt mal direkt anschreiben, weiß nicht, ob er hier reinschaut.

Habt Ihr die Für-Asien-Biker oben im Last-Minute-Biking gesehen? 35 Leutz, mannomann, da möcht ich nicht Wanderer sein


----------



## SteFri (23. Januar 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt bin ich wider Erwarten doch übers Wochenende hier (wegem Nuhr)



Da hätte man sich eigentlich Treffen können ...

ich saß übrigens Parkett Reihe 18 platz 6 

war aber nicht schlecht oder?


----------



## Octanebiker (23. Januar 2005)

carmin, ab und an lese ich mit...  
daif, wenn du erst um 11 startest bin ich dabei, 
um 10 schau ich hier nochmal rein


----------



## daif (23. Januar 2005)

bin grad erst am ins Bett gehen  

ich schreib hier morgen mal so zwischen 10-11 Uhr rein,wenn ich fit bin
bis denne


----------



## carmin (23. Januar 2005)

2:20 .. 2:46 .. 3:58 -- Ihr seid ja auch zu krassen Zeiten unterwegs hier 
(So richtig ausgeschlafen bin ich freilich grad auch nicht. Aber wenn die Sonne aufgeht...)



			
				Octanebiker schrieb:
			
		

> carmin, ab und an lese ich mit...


Ja das wenn man immer wüsste. Der gefühlte Leserkreis im Video-Thread war zuletzt ziemlich klein. Aber wahrscheinlich haben wir ein Millionenpublikum und wissen es gar nicht.



			
				Octanebiker schrieb:
			
		

> daif, wenn du erst um 11 startest bin ich dabei


Das ist  daif _sicher_ zu spät ("Was, erst elf? Da bin ich doch schon längst wieder zu Hause!") 



			
				SteFri schrieb:
			
		

> Da hätte man sich eigentlich Treffen können ...
> 
> ich saß übrigens Parkett Reihe 18 platz 6


Vier dahinter und selber Block. Da hätten wir aber vorher Fotos austauschen müssen. Oder mit Schildern wie am Flughafen rumlaufen. Aber war natürlich auch so nicht allein...

Nuhr ist prima. Hatte zuvor einige Leute gefragt, ob sie Interesse hätten, und war dann überrascht, dass (a) viele ihn noch nicht mal kannten (b) auch gar kein Bock darauf hatten. Und das, obwohl er doch relativ "massentauglich" ist, nicht so wie ein Schramm oder Pispers. Dass seine Mutter über alle Sicherheitsbarrieren hinweg noch an die Raketenabschussrampe rennen würde, mit dem Außenaufzug hoch und dann ans Fenster klopfen "Junge, ras nicht so!" -- das könnt ich mir bei meiner genauso vorstellen. (Da heißts dann halt "waas, Du fährst nachts noch mit dem Rad rum? Brich Dir nix!") Und mit seinem Rat, sich beim Tritt in den Rottweilerhaufen nicht zu ärgern, weil man früher in einen Dino-Haufen getreten wäre und sich dann noch die Haare hätte waschen müssen, das liegt ganz auf meiner Linie.

Hat eigentlich jemand Interesse an Rolf Miller ("Kein Grund zur Veranlassung") kommenden Freitag? Der ist auch klasse. Karten gabs vor kurzem noch, in der Diagonale.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Octanebiker (23. Januar 2005)

8:30 Carmin, leben wir in unterschiedlichen Zeitzonen   
also ich bin jetzt auch katerfrei aufgewacht   
um 11.30 werd ich mal langsam aus dem haus rollen,
carmin, brauchst du licht oder bremsen zum mitbiken? 
daif, bist du da schon fit?
treffpunkt s-bahn endhaltestelle söflingen?


----------



## daif (23. Januar 2005)

ööööhhhhhhm

also aufgewacht bin ich jetzt auch!
katerfrei? nein!!!!!  

also ich muss absagen obwohl übel geniales Wetter ist
ich bin irgendwie immer noch dicht

werd wohl heut mittag ne kleine Runde drehen, aber nur n bissl "rumrollen"

dann bis nächsten Sonntag,
geniesst den schönen Tag


----------



## Octanebiker (23. Januar 2005)

es lebe die Asperin!
ich werd jetzt losrollen, ob ich wohl heute Sonnecreme brauche?


----------



## chorge (24. Januar 2005)

Wer hat Lust auf nen Nightride heut Abend????????????????
Kann morgen mal wieder nicht....


----------



## SteFri (24. Januar 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Vier dahinter und selber Block. Da hätten wir aber vorher Fotos austauschen müssen. Oder mit Schildern wie am Flughafen rumlaufen. Aber war natürlich auch so nicht allein...
> 
> Nuhr ist prima. Hatte zuvor einige Leute gefragt, ob sie Interesse hätten, und war dann überrascht, dass (a) viele ihn noch nicht mal kannten (b) auch gar kein Bock darauf hatten. Und das, obwohl er doch relativ "massentauglich" ist, nicht so wie ein Schramm oder Pispers. Dass seine Mutter über alle Sicherheitsbarrieren hinweg noch an die Raketenabschussrampe rennen würde, mit dem Außenaufzug hoch und dann ans Fenster klopfen "Junge, ras nicht so!" -- das könnt ich mir bei meiner genauso vorstellen. (Da heißts dann halt "waas, Du fährst nachts noch mit dem Rad rum? Brich Dir nix!") Und mit seinem Rat, sich beim Tritt in den Rottweilerhaufen nicht zu ärgern, weil man früher in einen Dino-Haufen getreten wäre und sich dann noch die Haare hätte waschen müssen, das liegt ganz auf meiner Linie.
> 
> Hat eigentlich jemand Interesse an Rolf Miller ("Kein Grund zur Veranlassung") kommenden Freitag? Der ist auch klasse. Karten gabs vor kurzem noch, in der Diagonale.



Jupp, ich fand es auch ziemich lustig. War auch letztes Jahr beim Nuhr und es war schon genial. Am besten fand ich persönlich die Sache mit dem Dressurreiten und dem Schal


----------



## carmin (24. Januar 2005)

chorge schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat Lust auf nen Nightride heut Abend????????????????
> Kann morgen mal wieder nicht....


versuch doch mal den Nils direkt anzuposten; so wie grade in der Stammkundschaft die Kaputtigkeit grassiert (wahlweise von Mensch oder Material), wird das morgen wahrscheinlich eh nix.

Mann was freu ich mich auf nächse Woche. Da kann ich wieder bremsen+beamen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (24. Januar 2005)

Hab leider Nils PM nicht...
Wie sieht's bei Dir heut aus?


----------



## carmin (24. Januar 2005)

Du hast Post 

Ja mein Rad ist ja noch nicht fit. Oder möchte mir jemand seins anvertrauen? Mit Licht bitte


----------



## daif (28. Januar 2005)

hooladihoooooo Finger ausm Po!!!!

was ist dieses WE mit Sonntag???
irgendwer der auch den eigenen Schweinehund besiegen will und aufs Rad steigt??

alleine schaff ichs nicht  

@carmin
Bremse wieder fit?? biste dabei??
komm schon, du bist unser leader


----------



## Eisbär (28. Januar 2005)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> hooladihoooooo Finger ausm Po!!!!
> 
> was ist dieses WE mit Sonntag???
> irgendwer der auch den eigenen Schweinehund besiegen will und aufs Rad steigt??
> ...




öhhh ääähhhhmmm

Ich weiß noch nicht.  Ich habs nicht so mit schneefahrten


----------



## chickenway-user (28. Januar 2005)

Hmm, Lust schon, muß aber lernen...

War aber die Woche schon 2 mal   SChnee is geil!


----------



## daif (28. Januar 2005)

@Eisbär
sei kein Frosch!!!!

Schnee is geil!! so lange es nicht matschig ist und der Boden gefroren ist fährt sich das ohne Probleme!!!

kuck mal in diesem Thread n bisschen nach hinten (also die älteren posts)
wir waren vor ca 4-6 Wochen bei massig neuschnee unterwegs und das war sooooooo geil
der Carmin hat n paar Bilder davon hier gepostet, siehe S. 15


----------



## Eisbär (29. Januar 2005)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> @Eisbär
> sei kein Frosch!!!!
> 
> Schnee is geil!! so lange es nicht matschig ist und der Boden gefroren ist fährt sich das ohne Probleme!!!
> ...



Nö lass mal, mir reichen bei diesen Temperaturen schon die 10 min von der Wohnung zur Arbeit. Ich komme jedesmal mit halb gefrohrenen Augenlidern an.  
Ich bin wieder dabei sobald es über -2 Grad hat.

Wünsche aber für morgen viel Spaß   

Stefan


----------



## daif (29. Januar 2005)

hmmm ok

wenns allerdings an die -8 bis -10 geht bin ich glaub selbst auch nicht biken..
ich hab doch keine Winterhandschuhe, und da frieren mir dann die Finger ab


----------



## carmin (30. Januar 2005)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> Bremse wieder fit?? biste dabei??


Sorry, weder ich da noch Bremse fertig. Aber Ihr habt meine moralische Unterstützung! 

Hoffe, dass ich am Dienstag dann endlich wieder startklar bin. Lampe ist nämlich da und echt schön! So rund. Und weich...


----------



## chickenway-user (30. Januar 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, weder ich da noch Bremse fertig. Aber Ihr habt meine moralische Unterstützung!
> 
> Hoffe, dass ich am Dienstag dann endlich wieder startklar bin. Lampe ist nämlich da und echt schön! So rund. Und weich...



Was war mit der Alten nochmal???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (30. Januar 2005)

chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> Was war mit der Alten nochmal???


gucken 

daif, warst heut unterwegs?


----------



## daif (31. Januar 2005)

nee nicht heute

aber gestern, musste aufm Rückweg mal anhalten und beine durch die Luft schwingen damit ich meine Zehen mal wieder spüre  
die waren nach über 2 Std n bissi kalt! aber dann gings wieder weiter....
war alleine unterwegs...

war absolutes traumwetter!!


----------



## Eisbär (31. Januar 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffe, dass ich am Dienstag dann endlich wieder startklar bin. Lampe ist nämlich da und echt schön! So rund. Und weich...



Wann solls denn morgen losgehen?


----------



## carmin (31. Januar 2005)

Eisbär schrieb:
			
		

> Wann solls denn morgen losgehen?


Um 19:00 Uhr natürlich, auf der Fußgängerbrücke über die Donau unter der B10. Bist Du dabei? Wir haben wohl bombastisches Wetter


----------



## Eisbär (31. Januar 2005)

19:00 ist definitiv zu früh für mich. Ich hab morgen Spätdienst und komm hier erst gegen 20.30 weg.


----------



## carmin (3. Februar 2005)

Heidiho,

und schon naht wieder das Wochenende!


Sonntag 12 Uhr Ehinger Tor! So! Wer ist dabei? (Mal ein Versuch, den Termin etwas direkter zu finden )

 Die nächsten zwei Wochen ist der Nils nicht da. Aus meiner Sicht spricht nichts dagegen, unseren Nachtritt auch mal montags oder mittwochs zu machen. Vielleicht passt das ja auch Leuten wie daif, chorge, Eisbär besser, die sonst leicht mal terminliche Schwierigkeiten haben. Wie siehts aus? Wann habt Ihr Lust?

 Bewerbt Euch doch mal um die Soulride DVD; wenn 100 Ulmer posten, stehen die Chancen doch nicht schlecht  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=151952

 Und was mich auch noch ganz brennend interessieren würde: wie viele Alpencross-Truppen haben wir hier denn in und um Ulm? Also ich weiß noch von:
the__scorer und sein Kumpel
Drei Leutz vom DAV, nicht hier zugegen
Die "offiziellen" DAV-Gruppen natürlich
el_martinos?
schorty, is aber eher weitläufig "Ulm" 
Jan und Kollegen, auch nicht mehr ganz Ulm jetzt
Tom+me
Aber da gibts doch bestimmt noch etliche mehr? Meldet Euch doch mal, könnten uns doch mal austauschen.


----------



## daif (3. Februar 2005)

hi carmin,

ich wäre Sonntag 12 Uhr dabei, wenns nicht so eklig Matsch regnet...
allerdings werde ich dann wahrscheinlich noch 1,5 Promille haben, da ich (eigentlich Faschinghasser) wohl am Sa aufn Fasching gehe  

Nightride nächste Woche? hmm, wenn ich nächste Woche mal n Auto hab dann evtl schon.....(wenn ich bus fahren muss bin ich immer ewig unterwegs)


----------



## Eisbär (4. Februar 2005)

Ich bin am WE nochmal in meiner alten Heimat. Für Dienstag hab ich leider wieder Spätschicht. Mittwoch würde mir für nen Nightride passen falls noch jemand Lust hat.


----------



## axx (5. Februar 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntag 12 Uhr Ehinger Tor! So! Wer ist dabei? (Mal ein Versuch, den Termin etwas direkter zu finden )



Also auf eine kleine Runde (so max 2h) würd ich auch mitkommen.
Aber nicht schon um 12. Wie wärs mit 13:30? Es ist ja jetzt schon wieder bis 17 Uhr hell.



			
				daif schrieb:
			
		

> Nightride nächste Woche? hmm, wenn ich nächste Woche mal n Auto hab dann evtl schon.....



Nightride mit dem Auto? Hat natürlich den Vorteil, dass man eine Heizung hat, und zwei fette Scheinwerfer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (6. Februar 2005)

Hm, jetzt stürzest Du mich schon in Gewissensnöte... Ich geb ja zu, so geil sieht das Wetter grad auch nicht aus, aber weil Sonntag zur Zeit der einzige Tag ist, wo ich mal ne lange Tour fahren kann, will ich das auch tun und geh darum lieber gleich.

Vielleicht hat der daif ja später noch Lust zum Kopf freiradeln 

Wie siehts die kommenden Tage abends aus? Di oder Mi?


----------



## axx (6. Februar 2005)

nein, nein, ich möcht dich natürlich nicht von einer langen Tour abhalten, fahr nur zu. 

Di oder Mi abend hätt ich Zeit.


----------



## daif (6. Februar 2005)

der daif fährt heute nicht mehr Fahrrad  
ich hab zwar keinen Kater, aber ich bin erst grad aufgestanden und mach heut mal n Familientag, bevor mein Vater wieder nach Greichenland fliegt (Arbeit)


----------



## chickenway-user (6. Februar 2005)

ähh, ja, also, ähh, zu spät zum hetu radeln, komm grad vom boarden...

Aber am Mittwoch würd ich evtl. Zeit haben? Wo fahrt ihr denn? hab nur Stadtschlampe mit Dynamo-Licht (=*******) oder lichtlose Räder. Aber ichseh im Dunkeln ganz gut. Feldwege sind kein Problem, Trails hab ich mich im Schnee nachts nicht getraut...

Früher bin ich mal bei uns durch den Wald, da wars wirklich Stockfinster


----------



## carmin (7. Februar 2005)

chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> Aber am Mittwoch würd ich evtl. Zeit haben?


Das wär mal wieder nett! 


			
				chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> Wo fahrt ihr denn?


Das fragte ich mich gestern auch  Auf Wegen, auf denen noch nicht viel (Fußgänger-)Verkehr gewesen war, blieb ich nämlich ziemlich stecken, bei Treckerverkehr wars sehr, äh, vibratiös (-> anstrengend!), bei wenig Autoverkehr hingegen ganz gut (fester Schnee) und bei viel wieder ziemlich eisig. Ich hoffe, es kommt jemand, der daraus eine verantwortbare Tour zusammenbasteln kann. 

Ums Licht würd ich mir keine Sorgen machen, die anderen verbreiten genug Watt. (Allerdings ist Neumond.) Nimm das Bike, mit dem Du am besten durch Eis und Schnee kommst.

btw, wir feiern bald Beitrag #500!


----------



## Eisbär (7. Februar 2005)

Ich hab 20W für 1 1/2 - 2 Std. Länger sollte die Tour nicht sein.
Dann wär ich Mittwoch auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bischoff (7. Februar 2005)

serwus, 
für ne 2 Stunden Tour lässt du halt deine LAmpe die erste halbe Stunde aus    dann klappts sicher !!
Gruß und bis demnächst mal  
julian


----------



## daif (7. Februar 2005)

Eisbär, komm ruhig mit..
meine Lampe hält auch nicht so lang..Mirage Nipack....

@carmin
sachmal, ich bin seit 10 Tagen nicht mehr gefahren, kommt man noch ohne 5cm lange spikes voran??  
bei mir hier auf den ungeräumten Wegen is richtig viel dickes eis!!


----------



## carmin (8. Februar 2005)

Also das mit der Akkulaufzeit soll kein Hinderungsgrund sein! Wenn wir nebeneinander fahren können, genügt ja eine Lampe. (Und meine reicht für mindestens 3.5 Stunden.) Freilich kann nicht schaden, alles mitzunehmen, was leuchtet (Stirnlampen... Kerzen )

daif meinte, 18 Uhr wär ihm lieber, aber ich fürchte, das ist für Eisbär zu früh? Wann sollen wir?

daif: Solang nur festgefahrender Schnee (und Straßen sind tw sogar trocken): kein Prob ohne Spikes. Meine einzige Sorge ist, wenn man mal etwas abseits unterwegs ist -- in dem schweren Schnee bleibt man auch bei 10cm schon stecken. Aber da finden wir hoffentlich was.


----------



## chickenway-user (8. Februar 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Ums Licht würd ich mir keine Sorgen machen, die anderen verbreiten genug Watt. (Allerdings ist Neumond.) Nimm das Bike, mit dem Du am besten durch Eis und Schnee kommst.
> 
> btw, wir feiern bald Beitrag #500!




Oki, dann werd ich wohl mein neues altes ohne Licht nehmen...


----------



## daif (8. Februar 2005)

18 Uhr war nur so n Gedanke!!!!
ich fahr dann mit wann ihr wollt!!

also Eisbär, du hast die freie Wahl


----------



## Eisbär (8. Februar 2005)

Also 19.00 wäre mir schon lieber. 18 Uhr ginge, da hätte ich aber Stress


----------



## chickenway-user (8. Februar 2005)

Hugh, Häuptling Eisbär hat gesprochen. Morgen 19:00, nen paar Leuchten und ein Umnachteter werden sich treffen um mittelmäßigen Spaß auf dem Fahrrad zu genießen. Welch grandioser Plan. Werd dann mal meine Horst-Rings spazieren fahren  


Achja, wo treffen wir uns? an der komisch gebogenen Donaubrücke? (Die wo mehr Höhenmeter hat als ganz Niedersachsen...)


----------



## daif (9. Februar 2005)

am Fußgängersteg (Fußgängerbrücke) unter der Adenauerbrücke würd ich sagen oder?

bis morschä


----------



## carmin (9. Februar 2005)

Tataaaa!!! 500 Beiträge! *hüpf*
(Die vom Ostersamstags-Fred sind schon neidisch )

Also bis heut abend! (Wo die Brücke ist, ist klar, oder? Nur vom Ehinger Tor noch an die Donau rollen.) (Wenn axx noch kommt, wären wir ja sogar fünf, vielleicht meldet sich chorge noch, sechs ... )


----------



## chickenway-user (9. Februar 2005)

ähh, jo, beitrag 502.

oki, die brücke find ich auch. bis dann dann mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (9. Februar 2005)

So wieder da. War warm. Und ein bisschen lustig (der Baum). Und anstrengend.


----------



## carmin (10. Februar 2005)

Warm. Jooo. Daheim dacht ich mir, o mann, der Mensch ist doch ein sehr komisches Wesen. Das Wasser, das er sich vor einer Tour in den Schlund schüttet, kann er sich nach der Tour aus dem Unterhemd winden. Auch eine Art Undichtigkeit.

Und was ich immer noch nicht verstanden habe, dass Eisbär doch so schnell ist und danach dann meint, er müsse noch trainieren, sonst habe das keinen Sinn...


----------



## chickenway-user (10. Februar 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Und was ich immer noch nicht verstanden habe, dass Eisbär doch so schnell ist und danach dann meint, er müsse noch trainieren, sonst habe das keinen Sinn...




Der will sicher Geradeausfahren trainieren...


----------



## carmin (10. Februar 2005)

Stimmt. Das muss ich ja auch. Wegen des Baumes. (Meintest Du das?)

Wenns wieder länger hell und trocken ist, möcht ich auch häufiger nach Heubach dieses Jahr. Da kann man das auch üben. 

Ach ja. Sagt doch gleich mal, wann Ihr am Wochenende bzw nächste Woche (Di/Mi?) Zeit haben wollt.


----------



## Eisbär (10. Februar 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Und was ich immer noch nicht verstanden habe, dass Eisbär doch so schnell ist und danach dann meint, er müsse noch trainieren, sonst habe das keinen Sinn...



1. Schnell ist was anderes....

2. Durchschnittspuls von 175 macht auf Dauer keinen Spass...

3. Ihr könnt dazu eigentlich gar nichts sagen, da ich ja immer hinten am keuchen war (mit genügend Abstand)...

Morgen gehts schön eben an der Donau lang. GA Training bei niedrigem Puls  

Eisbär
(der gestern Abend wieder ganz schön kaputt war)

P.S. Ich glaube, das mit dem geradeausfahren hat deshalb nicht geklappt weil ich so fett bin und deshalb im Schnee mehr eingesumken bin als Ihr


----------



## daif (10. Februar 2005)

am WE solls ja schütten wie doof hab ich gehört....
falls nicht wär ich Sonntag dabei!!

und wegen Nightride: eher Mittwoch, da hab ich zu 90% n Auto und bin somit rechtzeitig zum Nightride daheim.

zum thema fit: als wir uns verabschiedet haben dachte ich dass es schon kurz war und ich noch voll fit bin, aber auf den 10km nach hause hab ichs dann schon gespührt..ich war froh als ich daheim war, hatte dann doch wieder Hunger


----------



## chickenway-user (11. Februar 2005)

Ich hatte am nächsten Tag auch ein bisschen Muskelkater...

Lass halt nächstes mal den Pulsmesser weg.


----------



## carmin (11. Februar 2005)

chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte am nächsten Tag auch ein bisschen Muskelkater...





			
				daif schrieb:
			
		

> aber auf den 10km nach hause hab ichs dann schon gespührt..





			
				Eisbär schrieb:
			
		

> Durchschnittspuls von 175 macht auf Dauer keinen Spass...


... und ich fands (zumindest am Anfang) ganz schön hart, bei Euch hintendran zu bleiben.

-> Wie wärs, wenn wir nächstes Mal einfach alle ein bisschen langsamer fahren?


----------



## techstar (11. Februar 2005)

huhu!

ich würd ja auch mal wieder auf ne sonntagstour mitkommen, aber wenn ich so lese, wie ihr zur zeit abgeht   



> ... und ich fands (zumindest am Anfang) ganz schön hart, bei Euch hintendran zu bleiben.



ich komm im moment einfach zu wenig zum biken, grummel!
andererseits gehts im juli wieder auf alpen-x, was nicht unbedingt gegen hartes training im vorfeld spricht    

muss wohl doch mal wieder nach ulm shutteln...

@carmin:


> möcht ich auch häufiger nach Heubach dieses Jahr


yeahhh!!! da hätte ich nix dagegen!

nuja, bis bald mal!
gruß
andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (12. Februar 2005)

Hey Ändi!

Bringst mal wieder etwas Sonne in diesen Thread! (Zumindest in Deinem Avatar siehts nach schönem, warmem Wetter aus *kuhartig-die-augen-roll* )

Lass Dich von unserem Gerede nicht abschrecken!

Dich hatte ich bei den AlpenX-Truppen ja ganz vergessen. Ach wozu Training, hat noch keiner mangels Ausdauer mit dem Hubschauber abtransportiert werden müssen 

Was morgen geht, das frag ich mich aber grad auch. Von oben siehts ja durchaus nett aus ("vereinzelt Schauer"), aber im Wald dürfte noch ziemlich pampiger Matsch bzw Schneematsch liegen, und überland dürfte man mit starkem Wind zu tun haben. Hm. Vielleicht zwei Stunden im Mähringer "Bikepark" verbringen?


----------



## techstar (12. Februar 2005)

moin!

die frage ist, was mich am sonntag mehr vom biken abschreckt: das 30er fest heute abend von nem kumpel (naja, indirekt halt   ) oder das novemberwetter?

spaß beiseite, viele abschnitte im wald werden wirklich nicht sinnvoll fahrbar sein, bei dem schneematsch (hab erst letztes woen 40min geschoben, jedoch bei 25cm pulverschnee). da komm ich lieber ein anderes mal nach ulm geshuttelt, wenn es sich richtig lohnt. hehe, schätze mal, dass sich eh nicht gerade viele freiwillige für morgen finden lassen.   
werde wohl hier ne kleine nachmittagsrunde ohne sportliche ambitionen drehen...

@carmin: 
jaaaa, das avatar-pic lässt auf bessere zeiten hoffen! darauf sitz ich im rist. locanda unweit der monte baldo mittelstation mit traumhaften blick auf den gardasee. (juhuu, gar nimmer sooo lang, dann gehts ne woche an den lago zum biken   )


----------



## axx (13. Februar 2005)

Aaaaach was für ein Dreck:
Jetzt hat mir doch meine Manitou-Gabel tatsächlich einen Ölfleck in den Keller gepinkelt.
Da bin ich endlich gesundheitlich wieder fit, und prompt macht das Bike schlapp   

Das tolle ist ja, dass der Händler bei dem ich das Bike gekauft hab inzwischen
Pleite ist... mal schaun, ob ich das auch direkt bei AnswerProducts auf Garantie geregelt bekomme.

Falls das nicht klappt:
Gibts in Ulm Händler, die Manitou-Gabeln selbst warten/reparieren, oder wird sowas immer eingeschickt? Ich möcht nicht wochenlang aufs Bike verzichten müssen


----------



## carmin (14. Februar 2005)

Meine Gedanken hab ich Dir ja zugepmt  Wenn Du weiter bist, lass von Dir hören!

Jetzt hat sich bei mir grad ein Termin am Mittwoch reingeschoben. I.e. ich könnt nur Dienstag. Wobei das für das Wetter wohl keinen Unterschied macht  Hat von Euch jemand Lust?


----------



## daif (14. Februar 2005)

ich muss dienstags doch immer mitm bus fahren => bin nicht früh genug daheim


----------



## carmin (14. Februar 2005)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> ich muss dienstags doch immer mitm bus fahren => bin nicht früh genug daheim


Hilfts, wenn wir später fahren? 19:30? 20:00? Oder halt Mittwoch 20 Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daif (14. Februar 2005)

ne, so spät hab ich schlichtweg keine große lust mehr...muss ja immer früh raus am morgen...

aber danke für das angebot!

fahrt nur, ich bin am WE wieder dabei, wenns das Wetter zulässt


----------



## axx (15. Februar 2005)

Gabel tut wieder (hoff ich zumindest). Selber reparieren war gar nicht so schwer.

Also ich hätt heut oder morgen Zeit für Nightride. 19 oder 20 Uhr ist mir eigentlich egal.
Falls wir heut schon fahren, sollt ich das rechtzeitig wissen, ich muss die Gabel nämlich noch einbauen und die Bremsen montieren.


----------



## Eisbär (15. Februar 2005)

Diese Woche ghts bei mir nicht mit Nightride. Ich fahr heut nachmittag nach Zürich und bin erst Freitag Abend wieder zurück.


----------



## carmin (15. Februar 2005)

axx schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hätt heut oder morgen Zeit für Nightride. 19 oder 20 Uhr ist mir eigentlich egal.


Wow, so viel Entscheidungsfreiheit... dann also am besten heut um 19 Uhr...?


----------



## axx (15. Februar 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> dann also am besten heut um 19 Uhr...?



Ok.
Du kannst ja vielleicht noch ne Mail rumschicken, für die Nightrider die nicht hier im Forum sind. Ich hab die Mailadressen grad nicht griffbereit.


----------



## carmin (15. Februar 2005)

axx schrieb:
			
		

> Ok.
> Du kannst ja vielleicht noch ne Mail rumschicken, für die Nightrider die nicht hier im Forum sind. Ich hab die Mailadressen grad nicht griffbereit.


done. Allerdings musste Bischof letzte Woche schon wg undichten Bremsen absagen (ja, auch), Octanebiker wg kaputter Gabel, Micha war auch verhindert, von chorge weiß ich nix.


----------



## bischoff (15. Februar 2005)

Hallooo,

bin immernoch mit defekten Bremsen rechts liegen geblieben. Kommen wohl diese Woche, werde dann allerdings bis Mitte März in der Pfalz sein. Wer Ambitionen hat darf gerne vorbeischauen. bis dahin, 
Gruß, Julian


----------



## carmin (16. Februar 2005)

Sooo. War aber ne lange Tour gestern. Schnee war ziemlich gut, schön locker (gar nicht wie letzte Woche). Was aber nicht heißt, dass wir in dem teilweise nabenhohen Schnee auf dem Kuhberg nicht auch stecken geblieben wären (erinnerte mich an das Benutzerbild von sipemue )

Und auf Anregung von Joe hab ich meine Lampa auch mal weiterbrennen lassen. Hattest Recht: Das geht noch deutlich länger als man so rechnet. Nach 4.5 Stunden hab ichs dann aber ausgemacht, weil ich ins Bett wollte ^^ Dann müsste Deine aber auch an die vier Stunden halten.


----------



## summit (19. Februar 2005)

Bin morgen früh wahrscheinlich mit dem Auto in Ulm. Allerdings schon so gegen 8:45 Uhr, falls jemand mitfahren möchte, hab Zeit bis ca. 14:00. Starte dann wohl gleich von Blaubeuren aus - die flachen Abschnitte sind bei dem vielen Schnee eher lästig. Bergauf wirds auch viel zum schieben geben, bergab läufts dafür genial  







Armin


----------



## carmin (20. Februar 2005)

Uaaahh... da müsst ich ja um sechs aufstehen.  (Sommers geht das klar, aber im Moment... hm) Fährst Du alleine?

Und das auf Deinem Foto könnte so etwa die dritte Rechtsserpentine am Blaufels sein?

Bin doch überraschend in Ulm geblieben dieses Wochenende. Werd wohl so ab 11-12 ne Runde drehen, 1 bis 4 h je nach Schnee und Niederschlag. (Im Radio war aber von einem "Zwischenhoch" die Rede.) Falls da noch jemand mit mag, isser (sie?) eingeladen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daif (20. Februar 2005)

lass morgen früh mal im forum labern...
vielleicht bin ich dabei!!

"..'nacht...der letzte machts bitte s licht aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa"
(nein bin nicht besoffen, isn zitat von Bo)


----------



## daif (20. Februar 2005)

hat sich erledigt, bin grad erst aufgestanden....


----------



## carmin (20. Februar 2005)

Hei Armin,

erzähl doch mal, wo Du warst und wie es lief! Konntest irgendwo bergauf _fahren_?

Ich fands enorm anstrengend heute. Schnitt so bei 10 km/h  Dementsprechend kam ich selbst in den gut drei Stunden noch nicht mal bis Blaubeuren...

Aber die Abfahrten waren umso geiler. Wenn man erst eine gewisse Geschwindigkeit erreicht hat, vergisst man die Mühen zuvor.

Und wahnsinnig viele Leute unterwegs. Da durfte ich mir einiges an Kommentaren anhören -- überwiegend aufmunternd, bisweilen mitleidig. Oder auch: "Passens auf, da vorne ist ein weißer Hund, man sieht ihn kaum."


----------



## summit (22. Februar 2005)

War leider doch nicht in Ulm. Nächster Versuch am kommenden Sonntag, selbe Uhrzeit, sorry. Melde mich vorher nochmal.

Armin


----------



## daif (26. Februar 2005)

Hallo Leute!!!

wie siehts morgen aus??
aber nicht um 8 Uhr morgens bitte, Sa und So sind die einzigen tage an denen ich mal länger als 5.45 Uhr pennen kann!

grüße


----------



## axx (26. Februar 2005)

Moin!

Ich werd morgen wohl 'ne Runde fahren.
Wie wärs um 13:00? Ehinger Tor?

cu, Joe


----------



## chickenway-user (26. Februar 2005)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute!!!
> 
> wie siehts morgen aus??
> aber nicht um 8 Uhr morgens bitte, Sa und So sind die einzigen tage an denen ich mal länger als 5.45 Uhr pennen kann!
> ...



Was hälst du von Morgen früh, 6:30?



Nee, servus, ich bin erstmal nen halbes Jahr weg...


----------



## daif (27. Februar 2005)

@Joe

sorry wird nix, ich hab Arbeit zu tun und ausserdem bin ich grad nicht so geil auf ne Schneeschlacht..
es schneit ja wieder...

@chickenwayuser

machs gut!!
bis bald


----------



## chorge (1. März 2005)

Hallo Allerseits!!
Wollte mich nur halbwegs wohlbehalten aus dem Gefrierschrank zurückmelden - war zwei Wochen in Norwegen in der Hardangervidda zum Langlaufen und Zelten...
Radfahren ist aber gerade bei mir nicht drin, denn zum einen sollte ich meine leichten Erfrierungen erstmal noch ein paar Wochen schonen (naja, tu ich das wirklich?!), zum anderen hab ich mir aber ein echtes Blasen/Nieren-Problem eingefangen, mit dem nicht zu spassen ist. Das sollte ich auf alle Fälle auskurieren. Momentan heisst es bei mir nämlich nicht "Don't eat yellow snow!", sondern "Don't eat red snow!"...
Aber bald wird's ja wärmer!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (1. März 2005)

Euch schreckt auch gar nix, oder?  Hardangervidda war ich auch schon, aber sommers. Und da lag tw auch noch Schnee. Na, dann kannst Dich ja jetzt in Ulm richtig aufwärmen. Am besten erst mal im Garten zelten und jeden Tag einen Meter näher ans Haus rücken.

Gute Besserung jedenfalls!

Ach, und in 20 Tagen is Frühling!!


----------



## chorge (3. März 2005)

Hi, hier zwei Bilder, damit man sich vorstellen kann, wievie "Spass" wir hatten...


----------



## carmin (4. März 2005)

chorge schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, hier zwei Bilder, damit man sich vorstellen kann, wievie "Spass" wir hatten...


War schon freiwillig, oder? 

[imgl]http://www.wetteronline.de/daten/symbole/bdsns1.gif[/imgl]Und was geht am Wochenende? Also ich muss unbedingt noch ins Kiesental zum Fotos machen, aber ansonsten bin ich für beliebige Touren zu haben.


----------



## chorge (4. März 2005)

Tja, ich darf erstmal nicht fahren - das Ganze hat sich ziemlich übel entwickelt, und ich mag meine Zeugungsfähigkeit auf alle Fälle behalten!!   

Hey, am 19. ist Fest im SC!!!


----------



## axx (5. März 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Und was geht am Wochenende? Also ich muss unbedingt noch ins Kiesental zum Fotos machen, aber ansonsten bin ich für beliebige Touren zu haben.



Ich will morgen auch mal wieder fahren. So ab 14 Uhr. Oder ist dir das zu spät? Kiesental wär ok.


----------



## daif (5. März 2005)

also bei mir ist zur Zeit nix drin...
zu viel um die Ohren...  

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbär (5. März 2005)

Ich muß auch erstmal Wohnung einrichten.

Die Küche ist jetzt aufgebaut. Morgen kommen noch diverse Regale dran, dann die Lampen, dann werden die letzten 10 Umzugskartons ausgeräumt und danach die Bude grundrein gemacht.
Dann kann ich wieder Biken gehen   

Eisbär


----------



## carmin (5. März 2005)

axx schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will morgen auch mal wieder fahren. So ab 14 Uhr. Oder ist dir das zu spät? Kiesental wär ok.


Uhrzeit ist okay, ist ja hell bis 18:30  Mal schaun, wie's Wetter wird.

Wärs okay, wenn wir nach Mä fahrn und von dort in Kiesental? Ich hab im übrigen keine Ahnung, wo's grade zu fahren geht, aber abseits befahrener oder wenigstens getrampelter Routen seh ich ziemlich schwarz (oder vielmehr: weiß), denn der Schnee ist so schwer zur Zeit, wenn man ihn um 90° neigen würde, könnte man darauf Wände hinauflaufen...


----------



## axx (6. März 2005)

@carmin: Ok, schaun wir einfach mal, wie weit wir kommen. Treffpunkt in Ulm wäre für dich wohl eher sinnlos, sollen wir uns gleich in Mähringen treffen?


----------



## carmin (6. März 2005)

Moin,


			
				axx schrieb:
			
		

> Treffpunkt in Ulm wäre für dich wohl eher sinnlos, sollen wir uns gleich in Mähringen treffen?


gute Idee eigentlich, dann muss immerhin niemand auf die Uhr schauen. Und zum Ausgleich kann ich Dich ja dann nach Hause begleiten. 

Ich schick Dir mal nen Anfahrtsplan


----------



## carmin (6. März 2005)

so heut haben wirs uns ja richtig gegeben  Zeitweise 5 Meter fahren, 50 Meter schieben. Irgendwann hab ichs Rad dann mal geschultert, weil mir das Schieben zu anstrengend war... Der axx war aber noch richtig fix beim Durchpflügen des Schnees 

Hier das (vergleichsweise) gemütliche Ausrollen im Lautertal:


----------



## axx (6. März 2005)

in meiner neuer-Beitrag-im-Ulmer-Touren-Thread-Benachrichtigungsmail war ein Link auf das Bild wo Carmin die Rodelpiste runterfährt:






Im letzten Posting ist das Bild aber gar net drin. Wie kommt denn das??


----------



## carmin (7. März 2005)

axx schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kommt denn das??


War in Deiner Mail der Inhalt des Posts oder nur ein Link darauf? (Nach dem Abschicken habe ich halt gemerkt, dass ich die Bild-URLs verwechselt hatte und das Bild gar nicht zum Text passte. Also flugs geändert. Das Runterhügel-Bild wollt ich an sich nur als Aufmunterung in den Threads posten, wo die Downhiller über den Schnee klagen.)


----------



## carmin (17. März 2005)

Moinmoin,

auch solche Frühlingsgefühle? 

Fürs Wochenende hat Armin mal ne größere Unternehmung vorgeschlagen, aber so wie wir gestern noch selbst auf sonnenbeschienenen Feldwegen im Schneematsch stecken geblieben sind (zu früh gefreut ), könnte das schneemäßig ganz schön knapp werden.

Jo mein Hauptproblem aber ist, dass ich bald so richtig offline bin, weil uns die Telekom abklemmt... (Natürlich NICHT, weil wir säumige Zahler wären, sondern weil wir den Anbieter wechseln und das ist bissi blöd gelaufen ) Wie krieg ich also mit, was läuft?


----------



## daif (19. März 2005)

hi
bei mir ging jetzt ne ganze Weile nix, aber über Ostern, also ab nächsten Freitag bin ich wieder bereit und hätte lust über Ostern mal, von mir aus auch ne größere Tour zu machen

seid ihr an Ostern da?
wäre cool

grüße,
david


----------



## summit (19. März 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Wie krieg ich also mit, was läuft?


Ganz einfach - wenn ich Sonntag Früh mal wieder durch die Nase atmen kann, bin ich so zwischen 8:30 und 9:00 bei Dir in Mähringen.

Wir würden dann weiter nach Bad Urach, bisserl Kehrentraing am Kapf und nachschaun ob die Wasserfälle schon wieder aufgetaut sind  

Zu viert im Auto kämen wir schon irgendwie unter, falls noch jemand mitkommen will. 

Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (19. März 2005)

@Armin -- gebongt! Wenn Du später kommst, ruf einfach an (550 2118, kann ich ja jetzt gut sagen, die gilt nämlich nur noch morgen -- kann auch noch jeder anrufen, der mit mag!), weil ich sonst auch möglichst früh losfahren würde, zB die sonnenbeschienenen Wegli um die Sau angucken.



			
				daif schrieb:
			
		

> seid ihr an Ostern da?


In Ulm sicher nicht...

 Die ersten fahren ja schon an den Lago 
Plant nun eigentlich irgendein Ulmer, an der Ostersamstags-Aktion in Wildbad mitzumachen? Allein fahr ich sicher nicht, und wenn mich das (sonst) schon 50 Euro kosten dürfte, muss es sich auch lohnen.
Mein vorläufiger Plan ist daher eher, gen Heimat zu touren und unterwegs HDH und/oder Heubach mitzunehmen. Damit auch ein  Richtung techstar...


----------



## techstar (20. März 2005)

n'abend!

 zurück!

mir bleibt leider nur der freitag für ne tour, der rest des osterwochenendes gehört meiner süßen   
tour geht dann vermutlich von aalen oder hdh aus richtung rosenstein/heubach.
(kumpel wohnt in aalen). but not sure...

wenn der boden etwas abgetrocknet ist, können wir ja mal diesen zöppritzweg bei hdh (ca. 10km trail, bis ins lonetal erweiterbar) in angriff nehmen. 

greetz
andi


----------



## carmin (21. März 2005)

techstar schrieb:
			
		

> tour geht dann vermutlich von aalen oder hdh aus richtung rosenstein/heubach. (kumpel wohnt in aalen). but not sure...


Wär da flexibel, weil ich ja eh mit der Brenzbahn komm, und es ist wurscht, ob ich in HDH oder AA aussteig. Könnt auch in HDH aus- und in AA wieder einsteigen (oder vollends heimfahren, wenns noch nicht zu spät ist). In HDH könnt ich zB um 10:34 oder 12:34 sein. 



			
				techstar schrieb:
			
		

> wenn der boden etwas abgetrocknet ist, können wir ja mal diesen zöppritzweg bei hdh (ca. 10km trail, bis ins lonetal erweiterbar) in angriff nehmen.


Das klingt gut. Bis Fr dürfts aber nochmal regnen. Ich meld mich am Mi noch mal, dann sehen wir hoffentlich klarer.


----------



## chorge (21. März 2005)

BUÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄHHHHHHHH - Mag auch mal wieder biken!!!!!!!!!
Liege immer noch flach wegen der drecks Erkältung/Entzündung im Unterleib... scheiss Norwegen-Trip....


----------



## chickenway-user (21. März 2005)

chorge schrieb:
			
		

> BUÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄHHHHHHHH - Mag auch mal wieder biken!!!!!!!!!
> Liege immer noch flach wegen der drecks Erkältung/Entzündung im Unterleib... scheiss Norwegen-Trip....



Ich leide mit dir. Bin zwar gesund, aber hier kann man einfach nicht biken. Kein Berg da...


----------



## carmin (22. März 2005)

chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> hier kann man einfach nicht biken. Kein Berg da...


Im Fitnessforum fragt einer, wie er mit (!) Bergen trainieren soll. 

Da passte Dein Problem prima dazu. Hast auch schon einige hilfreiche Tips bekommen, wie "Innenlager nachfetten".
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=158157#post1803804

Wie gehts Dir so in Lübbrechtsen? (schreibt man das so?)


----------



## chorge (22. März 2005)

Immerhin ist da Nicolai... ;o)


----------



## WilliButz (22. März 2005)

@andi!

Wo ist denn dieser Zoeppritz-Trail? Würde mich mal reizen, weil ich eigentlich eher weniger in HDH bike...

Ihr könnt ja mal Bescheid sagen, wenn ihr loswollt... und soviele Leute aus HDH sind ja dann auch net hier im Forum unterwegs...


LG
Willi


----------



## GiantReignrider (22. März 2005)

Hallo Leutz,

ich bin zwar ein bisschen fremd hier, wollte aber mal für unsere Tour nach Bad Wildbad werben "Aufruf zur großen Fahrradtour nach Bad Wildbad........." hier im Stuttgarter Forum.

Man sieht sich?!

MfG Bansheescream


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (23. März 2005)

chorge schrieb:
			
		

> Immerhin ist da Nicolai... ;o)


Drum isser ja dort  Freuen wir uns auf die chickenway-g-boxx.



			
				WilliButz schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr könnt ja mal Bescheid sagen, wenn ihr loswollt...


Da richte ich mich auch nach Andis Plan, ich kann jedenfalls ab spätem Vormittag irgendwo zwischen HDH und AA sein. -- Das Wetter verwirrt mich grade. Gestern wurde uns noch ein strahlendes langes Wochenende in Aussicht gestellt, jetzt soll es ab Fr Mittag regnen  Sagt auch, wenn Ihr in Heubach auf den "Holzweg" wollt. Was immer wir ausmachen, es müsste bis Donnerstag 17/18 Uhr festliegen, danach bin ich wohl total off.



			
				bansheescream schrieb:
			
		

> Man sieht sich?!


Mich wohl nicht, denn im Moment stellt sich mir die Lage so dar: Ich müsste alleine hin, dann kosts mich 50 Euro, und dafür krieg ich dann Schlamm sowie ein Gelände, dem ich nicht gewachsen bin... Es haben inzwischen einige erzählt, dass BWB nicht der Ort zum anfangen ist. Das wird bei einem späteren Termin zwar allenfalls graduell besser, aber wenn ich mich einer größeren Ulmer Delegation anschließen kann, ist zumindest mal nicht so viel kaputt.


----------



## carmin (24. März 2005)

Das Regenband ist schneller als erwartet! Freitag nachmittag ->


----------



## techstar (24. März 2005)

hallo zusammen!

@willibutz
zoeppritzweg geht beim schloss hellenstein los und führt richtung bolheim/anhausen/falkenstein. details entweder per PM oder wenn wir den trail demnächst mal gemeinsam fahren.

@carmin
ich geh morgen auf jeden fall biken, bei richtig miesem pisswetter aber bestimmt nicht den ganzen nachmittag. stellt sich halt die frage, ob es sich für dich (oder andere ulmer) lohnt, bei schlechtem wetter die recht lange anreise nach aa in kauf zu nehmen. ich werde - falls noch interesse besteht - ab kurz vor 1 am bhf warten (zug der in ulm um 12 startet ist planmäßig um 12:52 in aalen).

greetz
andi


----------



## carmin (24. März 2005)

... und auch die Telekom bewegt sich schneller als erwartet!



			
				techstar schrieb:
			
		

> ich geh morgen auf jeden fall biken, bei richtig miesem pisswetter aber bestimmt nicht den ganzen nachmittag. stellt sich halt die frage, ob es sich für dich (oder andere ulmer) lohnt, bei schlechtem wetter die recht lange anreise nach aa in kauf zu nehmen. ich werde - falls noch interesse besteht - ab kurz vor 1 am bhf warten (zug der in ulm um 12 startet ist planmäßig um 12:52 in aalen).


Also die Reise mach ich so oder so... Ich ruf Dich dann morgen vormittag nochmal an.


----------



## techstar (24. März 2005)

@ carmin
ah ja, bereits wieder online - sehr schön!

ok, dann bis morgen!
kannst auch im ICQ bescheid geben. wie du magst. bin eh online morgen früh. aber jetzt gehts in die stadt   

ciao und schönen abend!


----------



## WilliButz (24. März 2005)

@techstar
Danke für die Info... muss mal gucken wie es passt, will erstmal das Bike entmotten, jetzt wo der Schnee weg ist;-) 

Komme aber gerne drauf zurück... 

LG
Willi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## techstar (25. März 2005)

igitt, igitt   

WEBCAM AALEN I

WEBCAM AALEN II


----------



## daif (25. März 2005)

Juuuuuhuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!
endlich wieder in Ulm bei meinem bike!!!

und KRANK   aaaaahhhhhhhhh!!
toll, hab mir ne schöne Erkältung eingefangen   SPITZE!!!

@chorge
immer noch krank?
heftig!! beste Genesungswünsche von mir!!! Mir gehts da wohl trotz Erkältung n Strahl besser!

@alle anderen
viel Spass beim biken (ihr Säcke   )


----------



## carmin (25. März 2005)

So jetzt bin ich auch wieder sauber... (Bin im Zug ja sogar kontrolliert worden, aber die Fahrradkarte hätt ich mir fast sparen können, vielleicht hätte der Kontrolleur den Matschhaufen nicht als Fahrrad identifizieren können ) Aber war ne geile Tour, den Trail müssen wir bei Trockenheit unbedingt nochmal angucken!



			
				techstar schrieb:
			
		

> igitt, igitt


Im Moment ist  sogar wunderbarer blauer Himmel.



			
				daif schrieb:
			
		

> Juuuuuhuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!
> endlich wieder in Ulm bei meinem bike!!!


wo warste denn vorher mit Deinem Bike? (techstar hat übrigens auch nach Dir gefragt und ob zu zuviel Party machst.)



			
				daif schrieb:
			
		

> viel Spass beim biken (ihr Säcke   )


Klar doch  Wir nehmen aber Rücksicht und posten keine Fotos.


----------



## carmin (25. März 2005)

Ach, ein Foto muss ich doch noch posten, nämlich eines, das zeigt, wie wunderschön es im Sommer dort ist, wo chorge war.


----------



## techstar (26. März 2005)

moin!

@ alle kranken:
gute besserung! die trails warten!   

@ carmin:
nachdem du dann in deinen zug gehechtet warst, sind wir tatsächlich noch die knapp 250hm am stück auf den volkmarsberg raufgekurbelt, haben oben was gegessen und ein radler getrunken und sind dann den "zick-zack-trail" wieder runter. klasse!
grrrrrrrr, aber eins war ja wieder klar: kaum am ausgangspunkt zurück gewesen, wurde der himmel plötzlich blau und die sonne strahlte!


----------



## daif (26. März 2005)

@carmin + techstar

zu viel party????
seit wochen gar nicht!!
ich hab 1 Woche vor Vorlesungsbeginn ne Zulassung an der FH Nürnberg bekommen!
und praktikum + nach Nünrberg zum Einschreiben + Wohnungssuche + bericht schreiben + die letzten beiden Wochen jetzt dann dort erstmal alle Kurse und das ganze drumrum zu organisieren hat ETWAS wenig Zeit für anderes gelassen.  
aber alles gut gelaufen und kein Beinbruch. allerdings hat das bike halt ne pause bekommen

gestern hab ich dann das erste mal seit 5 Wochen mein bike angefasst und zu nem Kumpel gebracht um die neue Kurbel + Blätter zu montieren. (Bilder folgen in meiner Gallerie)
fahren trau ich mich mit Erkältung nicht, da ich nicht flach liegen will die nächsten tage.

trotz Nürnberg will ich aber die Ausfahrten mit euch allen auf keinen Fall missen und freue mich schon auf möglichst viele Wochenendausfahrten mit euch!!
Juhu, der Frühling kommt


----------



## carmin (27. März 2005)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> zu viel party????
> seit wochen gar nicht!!


War natürlich scherzhaft gemeint 



			
				daif schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab 1 Woche vor Vorlesungsbeginn ne Zulassung an der FH Nürnberg bekommen!


Oh gratuliere! Is aber nicht immer so knapp...? Dann kannste ja jetzt auch das Frankenforum aufmischen. 



			
				daif schrieb:
			
		

> trotz Nürnberg will ich aber die Ausfahrten mit euch allen auf keinen Fall missen und freue mich schon auf möglichst viele Wochenendausfahrten mit euch!!


Na klar.. Irgendwann müssen wir doch mal wieder auf elf Mitfahrer kommen  Und war letztes Jahr nicht auch mal im Gespräch, dass man sich mal zusammen in den Zug setzt und Richtung Süden fährt... Und techstar hat auch schon Tourenideen. Oh mann, ich glaub, da werden die Wochenenden knapp


----------



## daif (27. März 2005)

auf so ne "zusammen in den Zug setzt und den Süden unsicher machen"-Aktion hätte ich riesenlust!!  

im moment würde mir allerdings schon die Herllingen +  Umgebung-trails reichen!

Hab meine neue Kurbel+KB   
glänzt noch so schön..(kann man in meiner Gallerie betrachten, allerdings kann ich keine guten fotos machen  )

ich glaub ich dreh heut ne Asphaltrunde.. ohne Anstrengen wegen erkältung

Frohe Ostern
ich hab meine Eier schon gefunden


----------



## junkyjerk (27. März 2005)

servus leutz,

ich meld mich auch mal wieder, nachdem scih mein kabelnetzbetreiber standhaft weigert, mich mit internet zu versorgen, muss ich euch heute mal aus der uni schreiben.

ich war nun mittlerweile 4x fahren, aber ich freu mich riesig, mal wieder mit euch auf achse zu gehen.

deshalb meldet euch bitte mal telefonisch bei mir unter der 0172/3114385, wenn ihr das nächste mal auf achse gehen solltet.

viele liebe grüsse an euch alle und hoffentlich kommt der frühling und dann der sommer bald...

in stiller vorfreude auf gemeinsame touren grüsst euch der jörg


----------



## axx (28. März 2005)

techstar schrieb:
			
		

> zoeppritzweg geht beim schloss hellenstein los und führt richtung bolheim/anhausen/falkenstein.



Ist das der mit den roten Minus markierte Main-Donau-Bodensee-Wanderweg?
Den bin ich gestern von Ulm bis Bolheim und zurück gefahren, von Falkenstein bis Bolheim wars ein ganz netter Trail. Geht der so schön bis HDH weiter?
Eine böse Falle lauert aber auf dem Trail: so ein harmloses erscheinendes Gestrüpp hat mir mit seinen Dornen beide Reifen perforiert, insgesamt 5 Löcher  



			
				carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Oh mann, ich glaub, da werden die Wochenenden knapp



Nur noch 25 Wochenenden bis Herbstanfang  

Es wird Zeit, dass wir wieder mal in großer Gruppe die Gegend unsicher machen   

Bis dann,
Gruss, Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (28. März 2005)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> @chorge
> immer noch krank?
> heftig!! beste Genesungswünsche von mir!!! Mir gehts da wohl trotz Erkältung n Strahl besser!



Naja, langsam geht es besser, und ich hoffe inständig, dass ich ohne Folgeschäden davonkomm... ich erzähl mal alles bei ner Tour...
Ab nächster Woche werd ich wieder versuchen zu biken (wenn's klappt, gleich am Lago   )!! Bitte bindet mich ab dann auch wieder in eure Tourenplanung mit ein!!! 

   

P.S.: Was macht der Dämpfer?


----------



## carmin (28. März 2005)

chorge schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, langsam geht es besser, und ich hoffe inständig, dass ich ohne Folgeschäden davonkomm... ich erzähl mal alles bei ner Tour...


Folgeschäden?? 



			
				chorge schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte bindet mich ab dann auch wieder in eure Tourenplanung mit ein!!!


Aber hier wird doch niemand vergessen... Wer immer hier gepostet hat -- Kuschelbär, joreg, El Martinos, flux, Horst, SteFri ... -- wird eingebendelt. 



			
				chorge schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Was macht der Dämpfer?


Der funktioniert zu gut, als dass ich die Reparatur des anderen mit Nachdruck verfolgen würde :/ Hab den mal zwecks Tonaufnahmen mit nach Hause genommen, um (a) meine Anfrage an toxoholics mit Anhörmaterial anreichern zu können (b) das Problem ggf auch hier mal zur Diskussion zu stellen (ich fürchte immer noch, dass es paar Wochen nach Service wieder losgeht), aber das hab ich seither doch gelassen. Ich schick ihn demnächst weg. Danke schonma für die Geduld 

[imgl]http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/tacx2.jpg[/imgl]Kleine dumme Zwischenfrage... Wie ist so ein (Tacx-)Schaltröllchen eigentlich gelagert? Hier sprechen die Leut ja von Industrielagern. Darf man das so interpretieren, dass sich die Aluhülse (1) im Bild drehen lassen sollte? (Tut sie, aber sehr schwer.) Oder soll sie auf den Flanken (2) der seitlichen Scheiben gleiten? Das geht natürlich nur, solang die Halteschraube nicht fest ist.

Kein Wunder tritt sich das so schwer zur Zeit


----------



## chorge (29. März 2005)

Folgeschäden wären theoretisch:
Chronische Prostataentzündung, mit immerwiederkehrenden Schmerzen und Kälteempfindlichkeit...
Unfruchtbarkeit im Zusammenhang mit der fetten Hodenenzündung die ich "Dank" der Unterleibserkältung bekommen hab (so, nun ist es raus: Ja, ich hatte ein Ei, welches deutlich größer als ein Hühnerei XL war... AUA!!!)... ist aber gottseidank relativ unwahrscheinlich! (Ausserdem ist es zumindest nicht zum Verlust der Potenz gekommen - SMILE!!)

Zu deinem Taxc-Röllchen: Eigentlich sollte sich das Lager (1) gut drehen lassen. Leg einfach mal die Rolle über Nacht in Kriechöl ein - so en Brunoxbad wirkt wunder!!!

Zu dem Dämpfer: Ich bräuchte halt so ganz langsam meinen wieder als Ersatz...   


Gruß,
Jörg


----------



## techstar (30. März 2005)

hey!



			
				axx schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das der mit den roten Minus markierte Main-Donau-Bodensee-Wanderweg?
> Den bin ich gestern von Ulm bis Bolheim und zurück gefahren, von Falkenstein bis Bolheim wars ein ganz netter Trail. Geht der so schön bis HDH weiter?



ja, genau, den weg mein ich!
geht stellenweise noch schön weiter, aber nicht ganz so spaßig wie rund ums eselsburger tal.
hehe, hatte dort auch schon einige platten wegen dornen   

gruß
andi


----------



## carmin (1. April 2005)

Heidiho,

axx weist grade darauf hin, dass ja schon wieder Wochenende ist und dazu noch ein unglaubliches Wetter. Was sind Eure Pläne? Mein vorläufiger wäre:

Samstag: Sau+Günzelburg+Bannwaldtrail+Schlossturm
Sonntag (trockener+hoffentlich abgelegener): Lonetal+Zoeppritz+Heubach 

(Vielleicht ein bisschen weit fürn Anfang, aber man braucht ja Verhandlungsmasse  )


----------



## daif (1. April 2005)

wenn ihr morgen mittag losfahrt besteht bei mir ein funken Hoffnung mitzufahren...
ein Funken zumindest, denn ich muss sachen für meine Studentenbude in Nürnberg kaufen wegen dem Umzug (So)

grüße an alle


----------



## axx (2. April 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Samstag: Sau+Günzelburg+Bannwaldtrail+Schlossturm


Ich weiss zwar ned wo das genau ist, klingen tuts aber gut   
Ist zwischen Blaubeuren und Schelklingen, oder?

Aber eigentlich will ich heut erstmal nix so großes machen, wg. meinem Knie. Evtl. dann aber am Sonntag. Wann willst du denn los?


----------



## carmin (2. April 2005)

Uuh, bin gestern Nacht von einem Kumpel zum (Labor-) Tischerücken an die Uni abgeschleppt worden (nein, nix Okkultes ) und danach wars zwei und da konnt ich jetzt auch niemanden mehr anrufen und jetzt isses wohl zu kurzfristig...

Aber morgen könnts ja klappen...





			
				axx schrieb:
			
		

> Aber eigentlich will ich heut erstmal nix so großes machen, wg. meinem Knie. Evtl. dann aber am Sonntag. Wann willst du denn los?


Ich könnte Dich ja zB um 11 abholen? Wie viel möchtest Du Deinem Knie zumuten? Nicht dass es dadurch noch schlimmer wird? Die Entscheidung kann ich Dir nicht abnehmen.

Wir können dann ja schauen, wie weit wir kommen, Du könntest Deine Neuentdeckung zeigen (wie viele Ersatzreifen sollten wir mitnehmen?) und wir dann bei techstar klingeln 
Mit Heubach wird es freilich eng, denn ich seh grad, die Brenzbahn ist (wieder mal) dicht morgen, sprich wir müssten zurückradeln (macht zusammen 160 km oder so) oder für 13.10 (statt 7.35) Euro über Stuttgart heim.

Jetzt guck ich mal, ob im Tiefental noch Eis liegt


----------



## techstar (2. April 2005)

hi!

sorry leute, bei mir wirds dieses woen leider nix!
vielleicht den zoeppritzweg nochmal in die warteschleife setzen   

aber euch viel spaß!!!
ist ja traumwetter !!!

gruß
andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## techstar (3. April 2005)

und ging was???

report plz


----------



## carmin (3. April 2005)

techstar schrieb:
			
		

> und ging was???
> 
> report plz


Oki, kleiner Report... 

Den axx hab ich leider nicht mehr ans Telefon gekriegt (wahrscheinlich war er schon selbst auf Tour bei dem Wahnsinnswetter), und so bin ich dann auch nicht Richtung HDH/Heubach (zumal wg. der Brenzbahn), sondern halt hier rum unterwegs gewesen.

Jo und dabei dann auch mal spontan den junkyjerk, trevor, Anselm und ich-weiß-nicht-mehr-wie-er-heißt-vielleicht-Thomas getroffen. (An meinen Namen konnten sie sich nicht mehr erinnern, aber einer der ersten Sätze war "Hey, Du hast ja neue Bremsen". Das sind Biker ) Sie hatten zuvor auch "den mit der Brille" gesehen -- ich tipp mal auf daif? Um mal wieder in Erinnerung zu rufen, dass dieser Thread nicht im Entferntesten Abbild der Tourenaktivitäten hier ist...

Vielleicht kennt Ihr das ja...?





... das _war_ einer Trails am Lautertal-Nordhang -- der ironischerweise noch immer mit den netten grünen Bikeverbotsschildern (kleines Bild) gesperrt ist. Man müsste sich jetzt nochmal nach den genauen Gründen erkundigen 

Das krasse Gegenstück dazu ist der Bannwaldtrail, der wird wohl nur einmal pro Jahr wieder freigesägt, und das war heuer noch nicht der Fall. Ich glaub, ich hab ne ganze Stunde gebraucht für die 1.7 km.

Und im Tiefental/Erbistal liegt tatsächlich noch Schnee! Nicht mehr viel, aber für ein paar Schneemänner würds reichen 

Richtig super trocken (und so um 18 Uhr auch ganz verlassen) wars dann um den Schlossturm.

Ging was in HDH? Zoeppritz könnten wir dann ja in 2 Wochen machen.


----------



## axx (4. April 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Den axx hab ich leider nicht mehr ans Telefon gekriegt (wahrscheinlich war er schon selbst auf Tour bei dem Wahnsinnswetter)



Warst du etwa der Anrufer, der mich um 10 Uhr morgens aus dem Schlaf gerissen hat? Ich war zu faul aus dem Bett zu kriechen und ans Telefon zu gehen 



			
				carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Jo und dabei dann auch mal spontan den junkyjerk, trevor, Anselm und ich-weiß-nicht-mehr-wie-er-heißt-vielleicht-Thomas getroffen.



Irgendwie waren wir wohl alle in der gleichen Richtung unterwegs, ich hab die vier am Samstag im Lautertal getroffen.



			
				carmin schrieb:
			
		

> ersten Sätze war "Hey, Du hast ja neue Bremsen". Das sind Biker ) Sie hatten zuvor auch "den mit der Brille" gesehen -- ich tipp mal auf daif?



Ich tippe auf mich


----------



## carmin (4. April 2005)

axx schrieb:
			
		

> Warst du etwa der Anrufer, der mich um 10 Uhr morgens aus dem Schlaf gerissen hat? Ich war zu faul aus dem Bett zu kriechen und ans Telefon zu gehen


oops, tschuldige... Dachte, 10 sei allgemein anerkannte Kernzeit  (Wobei ich zugegebenermaßen am Samstag um 10 auch noch mal ne Runde gepennt habe, nachdem ich um 6 (mehr oder minder unfreiwillig) aufgestanden war und sich dann die viel zu kurze Nacht bemerkbar machte.)

Ach, dann ist das mit der Brille auch geklärt. Na denn bis morgen abend...


----------



## chorge (4. April 2005)

LEUTE!!!!!!!!!!! ICH LEBE WIEDER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!        

Bin am WE am Lago 4600Hm abgerittem - zwar ohne Kondition und ohne Fahrtechnik, aber dafür mit umsomehr quälerei und Schweiss...   
Aber das war soooooooooooooo geil!!!!!!!!!!

Bin nun wieder für Schandtaten zu haben....


----------



## Skyeye (4. April 2005)

Hi,

ihr wart am Samstag auch im Lautertal? Ich hab mich am Samstag (so um 16Uhr) auch im unteren Lautertal aufgehalten und hab mich wegen des ekligen Gegenwindes für ein paar km des Windschattens von 4 Mountainbikern bedient, bis ich wieder auf einenTrail abgebogen bin. Wart ihr das etwa? Den einzigen Kommentar den ich hörte war:"Guck mal...ein Hai-Bike!"   

Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal wieder im Lautertal...bin heute Nachmittag wieder unterwegs da in der Gegend!

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (4. April 2005)

chorge schrieb:
			
		

> LEUTE!!!!!!!!!!! ICH LEBE WIEDER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


gell ist das schön 



			
				chorge schrieb:
			
		

> Bin am WE am Lago 4600Hm abgerittem


In zwei Tagen?



			
				Skyeye schrieb:
			
		

> Wart ihr das etwa? Den einzigen Kommentar den ich hörte war:"Guck mal...ein Hai-Bike!"


Wenn Dein Kommentar gewesen sein könnte "Guck mal ein Tomac / Storck / Trek  / und-das-vierte-hab-ich-schon-wieder-vergessen", warns die oben erwähnten vier. Heute Nachmittag zwar nicht, aber abends werd ich schon auch nochmal dorthin schauen. Ich werd alle Hai-Rider anlabern. -- Kommst Du extra von Ehingen hier rauf?


----------



## Skyeye (4. April 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Kommst Du extra von Ehingen hier rauf?




hmmm, ich bin grad am Grübeln ob wir vom selben _Lautertal _ sprechen...ich meine das zwischen Zwiefalten und Münsingen...ist also mit dem Bike grade mal 20 Minuten von hier.


----------



## chorge (4. April 2005)

Skyeye schrieb:
			
		

> hmmm, ich bin grad am Grübeln ob wir vom selben _Lautertal _ sprechen...ich meine das zwischen Zwiefalten und Münsingen...ist also mit dem Bike grade mal 20 Minuten von hier.



BRAKE

Ihr redet von zwei verschiedenen Dingen... Bei uns in Ulm gibt es das KLEINE Lautertal!!


@Carmin: Nein, natürlich nicht in zwei Tagen... Wir waren Do-So unten! Also SOOOOO fit bin ich nun wirklich nicht, was denkst denn du? Du kennst doch meinen gepflegten Waschbärbauch...


----------



## carmin (4. April 2005)

ja klar das große gibts natürlich auch noch... Wäre für uns eher eine Langstreckenunternehmung. Aber gibts da vielleicht auch den einen oder anderen lohnenden Trail? Könnten uns ja auch mal treffen? Speziell im April ist das Wolfstal (Seitental) wunderschön, da lohnt sich auch ein weiterer Weg.

chorge: nee Deinen Bauch kenn ich jetzt nicht, aber das ist ja eher ein gutes Zeichen


----------



## Skyeye (5. April 2005)

klar könnten wir uns mal in einem der Lautertäler treffen und da die Trails unsicher machen - Ulm ist ja net weit weg von hier!


----------



## daif (11. April 2005)

@carmin

mann ich hab immer noch kein Internet, deshalb mal von der FH....

wann wollt ihr mich gesehen haben, und wo? "der mit der Brille...evtl daif"
ich war in den letzten 6 Wochen 1 (!!!!!) mal biken am Sa 2.4.05 so gegen 15-18 Uhr... war nur ne kurze Runde in Herrlingen hoch und dann einen Trail... dann wieder heim nach Wiblingen...
hab da ausser nem Trekking (Fitness?) Biker mit ner Rohloff (aufm Feldweg)keinen Biker weit und breit gesehen!

Am We geh ich zum BW Treffen in die Pfalz, juhuuuu...
bin zwar 0 trainiert, aber das wid schon...
ab übernächstes WE würd ich mich über ne tour mit euch freuen, aber das sehen wir dann!!

grüße an alle

@chorge
dass es dir wieder besser/gut geht ist doch echt mal ne sehr gute nachricht! lass es krachen!


----------



## bischoff (11. April 2005)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> Am We geh ich zum BW Treffen in die Pfalz, juhuuuu...
> bin zwar 0 trainiert, aber das wid schon...



Serwurschd,

wo gehst hin in die Palls und was ist das für ein Treffen?

bischoff


----------



## daif (12. April 2005)

das Bergwerk (Unions) Saison Opening, ohne offizielle Beteiligung, da BW ja eh tot is

für genaueres
guggst du hier

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=139009

und hier

http://bergwerk-union.de/BWUForum/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=3

gruß,
david


----------



## carmin (12. April 2005)

Hey! Seite 16! (bzw. Seite 25 für die mit 25/p)



			
				daif schrieb:
			
		

> wann wollt ihr mich gesehen haben, und wo? "der mit der Brille...evtl daif"


nene, das hat sich glaub geklärt, war der axx.

Was plant Ihr so für Wochenende? Hab inzwischen wieder so viele potentielle Mitbiker getroffen. ZB einen von der Haldenfraktion II, der meinte, sie würden auch öfter mal nach Oberstdorf. *wieder-Lust-bekomm* Aber hab ich keinen passenden Moser dafür.

Ansonsten könnte man ja mal den Skyeye im großen Lautertal besuchen (wenn es da schöne Sachen gibt) und/oder Richtung Heidenheim gucken?


----------



## chorge (18. April 2005)

Mal den Thread nach oben schieb...   
SCHEISSWETTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hey, was macht denn der Dämpfer so? Sollte langsam meinen Vanilla RC wieder haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (18. April 2005)

Dämpfer: Hab am Freitag das Geld überwiesen. Vielleicht steht ja morgen, wenn nicht schon heute das Päckchen vor der Tür. Arbeitest Du grad wieder regelmäßig im Shop? Mein Bock geht mir grade ziemlich auf den Keks, da wollt ich mal jemanden fragen, der sich mit sowas auskennt  

Wetter: War bis gestern doch noch super. Was ging bei Euch so? Hab wegen krassen Muskelkaters nur zwei kleine Runden gedreht bzw. mehr zum Auskundschaften genutzt. Fünf neue Trails in zwei Wochen, und keiner ist verboten 

a propros, axx, Du hast doch erzählt, dass Dich ein Forstmensch auf die 2m-Regel hingewiesen hat. War das unten an dem Trail, auf dem Anselm seine zwei Stürze hingelegt hat? Und hing da oben schon ein Bikeverbotsschild? Jetzt hängt nämlich eins und das war mir neu...


----------



## chorge (18. April 2005)

Dämpfer:   
Wetter: Ich war mit Chris gestern in Blaubeuren... Womöglich haben wir ein-zwei Verbotsschilder missachtet. Da diese aber meiner Meinung nach NICHT aus ökologischen Gründen, sondern nur aufgrund der Wandererlobby hingehängt wurden sehe ich keinen Grund sie zu beachten!! Sollen lieber mal die Wanderer von den Felsköpfen runter bleiben... Soweit meine bescheidene Meinung - naja, ohne protzen zu wollen, aber immerhin hab ich den Dr in Biologie, Fachrichtung Ökologie, in der Tasche!! Anders sieht es natürlich bei Regen aus...


----------



## carmin (18. April 2005)

ja wie wir mit Bikeverbotsschildern umgehen sollten, ist schon klar 
Hauptgrund meiner Sorge ist eher, dass die Schilder den weniger Wohlmeinenden wieder argumentative Nahrung geben, wir täten etwas total Illegales. Mit der Folge u.a., dass es auf den Trails ganz konkret Stress gibt (wie schon mal auf einer Eurer Touren, wo ich nicht dabei war) und das muss nicht sein.


----------



## axx (18. April 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> a propros, axx, Du hast doch erzählt, dass Dich ein Forstmensch auf die 2m-Regel hingewiesen hat. War das unten an dem Trail, auf dem Anselm seine zwei Stürze hingelegt hat? Und hing da oben schon ein Bikeverbotsschild? Jetzt hängt nämlich eins und das war mir neu...



Ja, das war genau der Trail. Unten am Forstweg hat der Kerl dann in seinem Auto auf der Lauer gelegen...
Verbotsschild? Hab ich nicht gesehen. Aber die Dinger sind ja auch so klein, dass ich sie immer übersehe  

 Ich hab wie schon vermutet tatsächlich Borreliose     
Laßt euch nicht von Zecken beissen, das kann böse enden!


----------



## daif (19. April 2005)

oh mann!!
diese blöden viecher!!

gar nicht gut. Gute, schnelle Besserung wünsche ich auf jedenfall!!

gruß,
david (der immer noch schlapp vom Pfälzer Wald ist..)


----------



## axx (19. April 2005)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> david (der immer noch schlapp vom Pfälzer Wald ist..)


Vom Saufen oder vom Biken?


----------



## chorge (19. April 2005)

axx schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab wie schon vermutet tatsächlich Borreliose
> Laßt euch nicht von Zecken beissen, das kann böse enden!


OHHHH ********!!!!! Klemm dich ordentlich und konsequent dahinter!!!!


----------



## carmin (19. April 2005)

Au Backe. Das ist doch jetzt schon keine neue, sondern wiederaufgeflammt, oder? Kann man Dir nur wünschen, dass Du es jetzt in Griff kriegst und nix Chronisches draus wird.

Auf der Wiki-Seite stand auch, dass der Süden zu ca 50 % durchseucht ist. Sollte man echt überlegen, ob man im Frühling/Sommer noch so sehr durch die Büsche streifen sollte, sich danach gleich absuchen, Zeckenzange mitnehmen ... und ggf ne Dose zum Einschicken der Zecken?


----------



## chorge (19. April 2005)

Für die Borellien muss man nix einschicken - Da reicht ein Bluttest 1x im Jahr...
Dumm nur, dass sich die borellien gerne mal in Gelenke einschleichen, wo sie aufgrund der schlechten Durchblutung nur ganz schwierig mit den Antibiotika erfasst werden können. Mein Kumpel in München kann dir davon ein Lied singen - leider kein sehr schönes... Deshalb hoffe ich auch, dass axx das wieder voll in den Griff bekommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daif (20. April 2005)

Hi Jungs,

wie siehts am WE mit biken aus?
evtl auch schon am Samstag?

ich bin dieses We in Ulm und hab echt Lust mal wieder mit euch ne Runde zu drehen!

@axx
vom biken
war das erste mal in 8 Wochen, und die Jungs waren doch etwas fitter wie ich..ausserdem hab ich nur ca 3 Bier den ganzn abend getrunken
bilder gibts hier, wenns jemanden interessiert http://www.bergwerk-union.de/start.htm

=>auf "events" und dann " Bergwerk Saison Opening 2005 16./17.4"

übrigens sind die trails im Pfälzer Wald n Traum....
da gibt es so nen Höhenweg, der geht 42km!!!! wir sind einen Teil davon gefahren, suageil! wenig kurbeln...es war quasi wie surfen, hatte richtig "flow"...naja, ihr wisst schon was ich meine...sowas was bei uns halt fehlt..


----------



## carmin (20. April 2005)

das mit dem Berkwerk-Treff scheint ja echt mal ne lustige Sache gewesen zu sein. Find ich cool, wenn man sich mal so bundesweit trifft.

Pfälzer Wald: Müssen uns halt doch mal von bischoff einladen lassen 

Was macht der da eigentlich??







Und zum WoE: Muss erst gucken, dass ich mein beik wieder hinbieg, aber ansonsten bin ich da und zu haben. Ach Sonntag ggf sogar nicht, mal schaun.

Und zum Einschicken: Na axx erzählte doch mal, man kann die Zecke einschicken. Dann hast sofort Gewissheit, ob die infiziert war oder nicht, und kannst ggf. schneller reagieren.


----------



## daif (20. April 2005)

zum bild:

der gehörte nicht zu uns, der hat sich uns auf der tour angeschlossen
man erkennt das auf den bild nicht aber das war ein kleiner anstieg/rampe die keiner bis auf einer geschafft hat hochzufahren (es geht da wo er ist weiter nach rechts hoch, aus seiner sicht)..
leider sind keine bilder von den trails dabei  
nur von den 2 forstautobahnen, die allerdings nur einen verschwindend kleinen teil unserer tour ausmachten


----------



## axx (20. April 2005)

Das ist doch mit Fotos immer das gleiche: Egal wie krass steil es ist, auf dem Foto sieht alles total flach aus...

Bzgl. WE: Ich hätte Sa. vermutlich Zeit, So. eher nicht.

Was Zecken einschicken betrifft: Ist halt auf Dauer ein teurer Spass (20EUR pro Untersuchung). Aber nen jährlichen Bluttest zahlt die Krankenkasse ja wahrscheinlich auch nicht. Und ob da was brauchbares rauskommt, ist auch die Frage. Vor 3 Jahren nach meiner letzten Behandlung konnte mein Doc jedenfalls nicht sagen, ob die Borrelien weg sind oder nicht.


----------



## chorge (22. April 2005)

axx schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist doch mit Fotos immer das gleiche: Egal wie krass steil es ist, auf dem Foto sieht alles total flach aus...


Stimmt... Aber am Lago scheint wenigstens die Sonne   

SMSt ihr mich an, falls ihr morgen oder am Sonntag fahrt? Morgen muss ich allerdings bis 14 Uhr mindestens Arbeiten...


----------



## daif (22. April 2005)

@chorge

ööhm,
klar smsen wir dir aber ob ich deine nummer noch hab / überhaupt mal hatte?? muss schauen...

ich hab nix gegen morgen nachmittag, also so dass du mit kannst...
feier heute eh in den Geburtstag von nem kumpel rein! da bin ich morgen nicht um 9 zum biken am start!!

@axx / alle anderen

wie wäre es mit morgen nachmittag irgendwann?
bin für sämtliche vorschläge offen! hauptsache fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (22. April 2005)

Also mein Vorschlag wäre 15Uhr am Ehinger Tor - wenn das Wetter nicht zusammenbricht (so wie leider gemeldet...) 

Bin nun weg!!!


----------



## carmin (22. April 2005)

Hab grad ne ziemlich stressige Woche hinter mir und mir deshalb noch gar keine Pläne fürs WoE zurechtgelegt. Aber wenn ich jetzt auf den Wetterbericht schau, ist die erste Samstagshälfte wohl noch die beste Bikezeit... 

Hm. Hat da wer Lust? Ein möglicher Plan wäre: mit dem Zug nach Oberkochen, in Heubach ein bisschen Spaß haben, dann nach HDH biken, Zoeppritz, Lonetal, Donau, Halde... Größenordnung 80km. Je nachdem, wie sich's entwickelt, kann man natürlich bspw. in HDH schon wieder in den Zug steigen. techstar, bist Du da? axx, wie weit kannst Du z Zt Deinem Knie zumuten?


----------



## techstar (23. April 2005)

moin!



> techstar, bist Du da?



bin ausnahmsweise sogar da   

mhhh, aber heute möchte ich mich meiner steuererklärung widmen   
hab auch so noch viel zu tun. wird wohl nix heut mit ner tour - schade!

euch allen aber viel spaß!!!

bis bald
andi


----------



## daif (23. April 2005)

wie siehts jetzt nachher aus?

hab zwar noch ein paar sachen zu erledigen, aber so 15 Uhr am Ehiger Tor könnt ich schon packen. fraglich ist nur das wetter  
bei regen hab ich eigentlich keine lust..

was tun?
wäre überhaupt jemand dabei?


----------



## axx (23. April 2005)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> wäre überhaupt jemand dabei?



Also ich und Carmin sind nicht dabei, wir sind grad von 'ner Tour zurück.


----------



## techstar (23. April 2005)

sers!



> Also ich und Carmin sind nicht dabei, wir sind grad von 'ner Tour zurück.



und, wo seid ihr hingefahren?


----------



## carmin (23. April 2005)

techstar schrieb:
			
		

> und, wo seid ihr hingefahren?


Zum einen hatte ich gemerkt, gar keine Karten da zu haben (Oberkochen-Heubach-HDH hätten wir noch hingekriegt, aber dann...), zum andern warn wir heute beide invalide und haben nur ne kleinere Runde durch Lauter- und Blautal gedreht. Vielleicht klappts ja nächste Woche?

Und der axx kam fast in Versuchung, eine ausgewachsene Fichte aus dem Weg zu räumen 

Schickst Du Deine Steuererklärung mit Elster weg? Ansonsten viel Spaß dabei, habs schon hinter mir 

daif/chorge, und, hat's geklappt? Seid Ihr noch nass geworden?


----------



## chorge (25. April 2005)

daif hatte leider keine Zeit - da bin ich locker ein wenig in die Böfinger Halde geradelt und hab dort ganz vorsichtig an den Anliegern herumgespielt. Viel bin ich alter Schisser aber nicht gefahren...
Danach bei Regen nen Milchkaffe im Lloyd...


----------



## carmin (29. April 2005)

Schon wieder Wochenende 

Was habt Ihr vor? techstar hat leider keine Zeit. Da wäre neben Heubach auch einmal rund um Geislingen eine schöne Alternative. Besser Samstag, weil man am Sonntag wohl mit viel Wandererverkehr rechnen muss... Oder mal nach Oberstdorf? Leider kenn ich da nix, aber Ihr vielleicht?


----------



## daif (30. April 2005)

hi carmin,

wann wolltest du denn los?
aber nicht um 9 oder??

ich hab lust morgen zu fahren!!!
aber jetzt ist dank einer freundin (  ) wieder sauspät..
also bin ich morgen nicht so früh am start...

falls du/ihr doch früher fahrt ruf mich halt mal kurz an
handynr müsstest du haben, ich schick sie dir auch nochmal per pn

@wie stehts mit Sonntag? falls samstag nix wird..???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daif (30. April 2005)

och Leute wasn los???
hier ist ja ausser ganz sporadisch  nix mehr los??

der Sommer lässt sich ansatzweise blicken also RAUF AUFS BIKE!!!  
aber erst hier im forum melden und was ausmachen!

also, ich hoffe, dass noch andere ausser dauerbikefanatic carmin vielleicht morgen ne Runde drehen!!
konnte in letzter zeit quasi garnet fahren und bin heiss (geistig, denn der körper is schlapp  )

wäre echt cool wenn mal wieder ne größere Gruppe zusammenkommen würde!  

bis denne, grüße,
david (der jetzt alleine ne runde dreht, Herrlingen usw..)


----------



## Skyeye (30. April 2005)

Hi,

ist jetzt ein wenig knapp, aber heute mittag drehe ich wieder meine Runde Wolfstal, grosses Lautertal usw.! Das dauert so 3 Std. vielleicht. Letzte Woche habe ich auch nen neuen Trail am Lautertal entdeckt, der bringt ziemlich viel Spass und Abwechslung (und Blessuren   ). 
Also wenn ihr mal Bock habt hier drüben zu biken, einfach melden.

Grüsse, Steffen


----------



## daif (30. April 2005)

hi skyeye,

doof, ich war schon weg als du gepostet hast!
ich war in Herrlingen, kleines Lautertal, Weidach.....

@carmin
habe übrigens heute ewig viele Radfahrer gesehen, darunter auch einige biker/ bikes die ich nicht kenne, die sollen sich mal hier melden   
zwei stevens racehardtails, n Giant XTC (Carbon) und noch ein paar fullies die ich auf die schnelle (50km/h schnitt   ) nicht erkennen konnte

hast übrigens die richtige entscheidung mit dem "nicht anrufen" getroffen, halb acht wäre in der Tat etwas früh gewesen!  

aber lass uns für morgen was ausmachen!!!

grüße,
david


----------



## Eisbär (30. April 2005)

Hey,

wollte mich auch mal wieder melden.
Ich war heute auch unterwegs. Über Mähringen auf dem Y-Weg Richtung Blaubeuren. Leider haben sich auf dem Weg ins Lautertal meine hinteren Beläge verabschiedet und die vordere Scheibe hat die höhere Belastung mit unangenehmem Geruch und deutlicher Blaufärbung quittiert   
Bin dann gemütlich entlang der Lauter und Blau zurückgerollt.
Na ja, zuhause Beläge ausgetauscht und morgen versuche ich das Ganze nochmal   
Leider funktioniert mein ISDN Anschluß zuhause immer noch nicht. Ich kann mich also für morgen nicht einklinken. Wünsche Euch aber viel Spaß.
Vielleicht rollt man sich ja über den Weg.

Bis demnächst
Eisbär
(dem die momentanen Temperaturen deutlich mehr Spaß machen  )


----------



## daif (30. April 2005)

bin jetzt dann den abend weg....

@ carmin

schlag was vor für morgen! am besten gleich ne uhrzeit zum biken! nur bitte nicht grad 9 Uhr herrlingen oder so  denk dran ich muss ausm ghetto dahin.. 
n bissl später am morgen wäre mir schon recht..
wenns nicht zu heftig is (konditionell) gerne auch was längeres! zug?

bzw.
schreib doch wann du morgen früh online bist dann könn mer was ausmachen, oder ruf mich einfach an!!

viele Wege fürn nach rom  
bis morgen,
daif

(ich hoffe du willst morgen überhaupt  )


----------



## axx (30. April 2005)

Moin!

Ich hätt morgen auch Zeit!

Heut bin ich mal nach Heubach geradelt, von Herbrechtingen aus. Ich war da ja noch nie und war schon ziemlich gespannt auf die Strecke. Aber das war dann heut wohl der falsche Termin, die Strecke war gesperrt und ich konnte nicht fahren   
Dieses Wochenende ist da nämlich Bike the Rock mit XC-Bundesliga und SWR3-Dancenight etc, hab ich halt da etwas zugeguckt, wobei heut nur die "Hobbyklasse" gefahren ist.
Der Moderator war ja schon nervig, erklärt innerhalb von 10min. dreimal, dass ein Singlespeeder nur ein Gang hat und ein Freerider viel Federweg  

Aber das Wetter war ja echt so geil, da macht das Biken ja so Laune


----------



## carmin (30. April 2005)

Argh. Heut hab ich mich glaub ein _bisschen_ übernommen. Zwar kein Hungerast, aber 20 km Brummschädel sind auch nicht schön. Weiß auch nicht, warum ich das früher noch besser weggesteckt habe. Ich glaub ich werd alt. 



			
				daif schrieb:
			
		

> aber nicht um 9 oder??


Doch, genau 



			
				daif schrieb:
			
		

> der Sommer lässt sich ansatzweise blicken


Ansatzweise...?? Bin teilweise schier eingegangen bei der Hitze, und Sonnenbrand hab ich auch (mangels zielgenauer Sonnencremeapplikation).



			
				daif schrieb:
			
		

> dauerbikefanatic


Das sieht nur so aus, weil ich regelmäßig poste. Manch anderer biket glaub ich mehr und postet weniger. 



			
				daif schrieb:
			
		

> habe übrigens heute ewig viele Radfahrer gesehen, darunter auch einige biker/ bikes die ich nicht kenne, die sollen sich mal hier melden
> zwei stevens racehardtails, n Giant XTC (Carbon) und noch ein paar fullies die ich auf die schnelle (50km/h schnitt ) nicht erkennen konnte


Viel rollendes Kapital unterwegs 

Komisch, hab fast gar keine Biker gesehen (2+2). Dafür gleich zwei Albvereinswandertruppen. Die aus lauter fröhlichen Mitgliedern bestanden, die sich nicht im mindesten an meiner Existenz als Biker störten.

Aber dass ich Biker unterwegs nicht kenne, ist eigentlich die Regel... Wen hast Du denn Bekanntes getroffen?

Äh ja * zu morgen:* Mir tät glaub was gaaanz Kleines reichen  ... chorge wollte auch; ihn und Eisbär können wir ja anrufen. Mangels besserer Idee würd ich halt irgendwann mittags (13 Uhr?) Herrlingen vorschlagen. Aber ich hoffe, jemand weiß noch was Besseres. Wird sicherlich viel Fußvolk unterwegs sein am 1. Mai! Wenn Ihr noch Lust auf was Größeres habt, könnten wir ja auch mal Schelklingen probieren. So gegen Abend ist da offenbar nicht mehr viel los.

@axx: Heubach wollt ich aufheben, wenn techstar mal wieder Zeit hat... Sonst wäre der Weg nach dort bzw nach HDH mit Karte und ohne local halt überwiegend Forstautobahn, oder...? (EDIT: seh grad erst, Du warst ja schon da...)

Leider ist mit mir die kommenden Wochenende nix mehr, zu viele Familienfeiern *grr*

@Skyeye: Ja das behalten wir auch noch im Auge! Auch wenn das Wolfstal wahrscheinlich ausgeblüht hat, wenn wir's mal schaffen...

Jetzt muss ich dringend ins Bett, Mails werden morgen beantwortet...

ps: 





			
				daif schrieb:
			
		

> freundin (  )


müsste das nicht "freundin (  )" heißen?


----------



## daif (1. Mai 2005)

@carmin

jo, schwätz mer morgen mal...

mit dem chorge hab ich heut gesprochen, der hat keine zeit, er ist irgendwo mit kumpels zum grillen hingefahren und die bleiben dort wohl bis morgen ...haben die bikes dabei

p.s. du hast da eine kleinigkeit übersehen! es hieß "EINE" Freundin, nicht Meine  
und das ist auch gut so


----------



## Skyeye (1. Mai 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> @Skyeye: Ja das behalten wir auch noch im Auge! Auch wenn das Wolfstal wahrscheinlich ausgeblüht hat, wenn wir's mal schaffen...


Hi, vom Blühen bekommste da fast nix mit z. Zt.! Da sind so viele Wanderer/Radwanderer auf die man achten muss   . Ich benutze sowieso meist die parallelen Trails die etwas oberhalb des Wanderwegs verlaufen, da hat man seine Ruhe vor dem Fussvolk. 

Gestern habe ich schon wieder nen recht neuen Trail im gr. Lautertal entdeckt, der ist zwar ein wenig hackelig (mir geht da recht oft das Talent aus, d. h. schieben) aber immerhin ist man mit dem Trail ne gute halbe Stunde oder so bedient.

Ab morgen ist bei mir wieder Schönbuch radeln angesagt...die Uni ruft wieder mal  .

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pørn (2. Mai 2005)

uLmer feger meldet sich zurück 
~intense7

greetz
pørn


----------



## carmin (2. Mai 2005)

pørn schrieb:
			
		

> uLmer feger meldet sich zurück


Von wem wurdest Du jetzt angeworben?


----------



## pørn (3. Mai 2005)

?! angeworben=?

ich war schon lange im ibc
hatte halt nur eben eine ebsonlange pause..

greetz


----------



## daif (10. Mai 2005)

oh oh!!
der thread fliegt gleich von der ersten Seite weg.....  
das kann ich nicht zulassen!

vielleicht bring ich am WE mein bike mit (habs grad in Nürnberg)
dann wäre biken ganz cool, vielleicht am Montag?!!!

wäre jemand am Montag dabei?
oder habt ihr alle Urlaub und fahrt an den Gardasee (wenn ja SCHWEEEIIINNEE!)


----------



## bischoff (10. Mai 2005)

ja,
ich schwein ))))

BIIIKEN ! SEEEEEDROPPEN !     HIIIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRGEH!


----------



## techstar (10. Mai 2005)

huhu!



			
				daif schrieb:
			
		

> wäre jemand am Montag dabei?
> oder habt ihr alle Urlaub und fahrt an den Gardasee (wenn ja SCHWEEEIIINNEE!)



nänänä, genau! GAAARDAAASEEEEE! juhuuuu  
aber no net am montag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (10. Mai 2005)

huhu 

Bist Du eigentlich Samstag und/oder Montag in Deiner Gegend unterwegs?


----------



## Skyeye (11. Mai 2005)

Bin am Wochendende....was bei mir glücklicherweise schon morgen nachmittag beginnt    wieder unterwegs im gr. Lautertal! Wer interesse hat mit auf tour zu gehen der ist eingeladen! 


Gruss


----------



## carmin (12. Mai 2005)

Skyeye schrieb:
			
		

> Wer interesse hat mit auf tour zu gehen der ist eingeladen!


An sich gerne, nur muss ich kommendes WoE sowieso wieder heimwärts und da liegt HDH halt auf dem Weg  Hoffe, es klappt dann vielleicht das darauffolgende Wochenende?


----------



## bischoff (12. Mai 2005)

Biken!

Jetzt!

wer kommt mit? 
Treffpunkt?

Fahre in 25 min. los, bis dahin sehe ich hier noch nach.

CU


----------



## bischoff (12. Mai 2005)

ok,
ihr seit wahrscheins scho alle unterwegs.
schaue noch bis um 18.00 nach.


----------



## techstar (12. Mai 2005)

hi!



> Bist Du eigentlich Samstag und/oder Montag in Deiner Gegend unterwegs?



fahre gerade fast jeden tag - endspurt vorm lago! aber montag wäre glaube ich am passendsten für ne größere runde.

morgen abend bin ich (falls das wetter halbwegs passt) auch bikemäßig unterwegs. 

gruß
andi


----------



## chorge (18. Mai 2005)

ICH WAR AM LAGO


----------



## carmin (18. Mai 2005)

chorge, wo treffe ich Dich mal zwecks Dämpferübergabe?

Möchte eigentlich einer von Euch mit zur DIMB-Versammlung? Option auf Marathon


----------



## Eisbär (19. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre zur JHV. Dabei habe ich noch 1-2 Plätze (mal schauen wie man die Bikes am besten unterbringt) frei. Carmin, wenn Du magst kannst Du mitfahren.
Das mit dem Marathon bin ich noch am überlegen (nachdem es mit Albstadt nicht klappt). Kommt ein bischen darauf an, wieviele "DIMBos" dort noch starten. wenn die meisten die Genußtour am Sonntag fahren, fahr ich da auch mit. Wobei das Startgeld mit 11 Euros ein echtes Schnäppchen ist.

Geht eigentlich was am Wochenende?

Beste Grüße
Eisbär


----------



## carmin (19. Mai 2005)

Wieso klappt Albstadt nicht? Hattest Dich nicht schon angemeldet?

Wochenende: klar. Vielleicht mal mit Skyeye im großen Lautertal? Ansonsten wird uns auch hier rum nicht langweilig werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbär (19. Mai 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso klappt Albstadt nicht? Hattest Dich nicht schon angemeldet?



Hab die Kohle zu spät überwiesen   
Aber wahrscheinlich hätte ich eh schlapp gemacht   

Eisbär


----------



## carmin (20. Mai 2005)

Da das Wetter ja morgen abend offenbar schon etwas instabil werden soll (Hagel...?), machen Octanebiker und ich wahrscheinlich schon so ab 10 die Blautaltrails unsicher. Wenn jemand noch kurzfristig mitmag und über kurzfristige Änderungen informiert sein will, möge hier noch ein Pöstlein absetzen


----------



## axx (20. Mai 2005)

@carmin: wenn ich's morgen rechtzeitig aus dem Bett schaffe, und ich mich fit fühle, dann würd ich schon mitkommen. Wann und wo wollt ihr genau starten?


----------



## carmin (20. Mai 2005)

ok, kommen auch noch zwei andere mit. Deshalb doch erst später... 12:20 an der Wendelauffahrt der neuen Brücke zwischen Berliner Ring und Söflingen.


----------



## Skyeye (21. Mai 2005)

Servus,

hab blöderweise heute keine Zeit zum biken...deshalb war ich auch gestern bis um kurz nach 22 Uhr auf der Alb unterwegs. Morgen mach ichs vom Wetter abhängig, ansonsten wieder ab Mittwoch, da wirds wieder wärmer und trockener draussen sein.

Gruss


----------



## bischoff (7. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Wer Lust auf eine MTB Runde ab o.g. Treffpunkt am

Mittwoch, 08.06.05, Abfahrt 18.00 Uhr!

hat, der erscheine bitte mit funktionierendem 2 Rad und etwas Muse am CC Fahren!

Wer mich nicht kennt, vielleicht hat man sich beim Afterwork Fahren schon gesehen. Treffpunkt wäre sogar derselbe!

Hoffe wir bekommen ein feines kleines Grüppchen zusammen!

Julian


----------



## carmin (8. Juni 2005)

bischoff, hättest Du das gestern etwas früher gesagt, hätten wir das After-Worken ja auf heute verschieben können, aber jetze ist mein Mittwoch schon verplant...

Was geht denn so am Wochenende? Wär ja endlich mal ne Gelegenheit gewesen, Skyeye zu besuchen, aber ich las grade mit einiger Bestürzung, dass er ne Pause einlegen muss...

Sonntag könnte sich auch was in Füssen ergeben, hat da jemand Interesse?


----------



## Skyeye (8. Juni 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Was geht denn so am Wochenende? Wär ja endlich mal ne Gelegenheit gewesen, Skyeye zu besuchen, aber ich las grade mit einiger Bestürzung, dass er ne Pause einlegen muss...



 Bestürzung ist nicht nötig...bin gestern abend schon wieder aufm Drahtesel gesessen! Ich kanns net lassen  .


----------



## bischoff (8. Juni 2005)

hi,

bezüglich meines Posts:

wir fahren heute um sechs am Maritim los. Treffen uns auf dem PLatz vor dem Hotel. Treffpunkt Brücke Donau ist geplatzt.

Cu later,

Julian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (14. Juni 2005)

Wo wir hier grad über Trails schwatzen: Hab einen getroffen, der sprach von einer Trailabfahrt vom Schillerstein nach Blaubeuren mit ZWEI Serpentinen. Kennt das jemand?? Ich kenne nur eine mit null und eine mit 3.5 bis 6 (je nach genauer Route).


----------



## Fetz (14. Juni 2005)

An Trails kenn ich dort auch nur das Tal des Todes mit zumindest 3 Serpentinen (geht aber auch nach Gerhausen und nicht Blaubeuren runter) und die Gerade bzw. Geraden runter zur Bahnbrücke.


----------



## carmin (20. Juni 2005)

In ein paar Wochen soll endlich das neue DIMB Trikot fertig sein (Bild: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=87830). Kostet ca. 35 Euro. Wenn noch mehr Leut aus Ulm Interesse haben, könnten wir ja zusammen bestellen und Portokosten sparen.


----------



## chorge (24. Juni 2005)

Falls jemand am Samstag vorhat zu fahren - bitte melden!!!!!!   

Gruß, Jörg


----------



## Eisbär (24. Juni 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> In ein paar Wochen soll endlich das neue DIMB Trikot fertig sein (Bild: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=87830). Kostet ca. 35 Euro. Wenn noch mehr Leut aus Ulm Interesse haben, könnten wir ja zusammen bestellen und Portokosten sparen.



Ich hätte definitiv Interesse.


Samstag muß ich leider wiedermal arbeiten


----------



## carmin (24. Juni 2005)

chorge schrieb:
			
		

> Falls jemand am Samstag vorhat zu fahren - bitte melden!!!!!!
> 
> Gruß, Jörg


Schon schad, dass hier grad ein bisschen wenig passiert. Aber gefahrn wird ja eigentlich immer 

Morgen wollt ein Kumpel sich mal Heubach angucken. Da er nicht so viel Zeit hat, fahrn wir halt mitm Auto hin. Wollen so um 10:00 dort sein.

Sonntag sind wir mitm DAV unterwegs.

Dienstags gibts übrigens immer noch After Wörken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (25. Juni 2005)

Ach ja, und falls es hier noch nicht komplett angekommen sein sollte: Super (und auch preisgünstiges) Trailwochenende Ende August in der Fränkischen Schweiz! Anmeldeschluss morgen! Ein paar Ulmer gehen schon hin. Mehr...


----------



## carmin (28. Juni 2005)

Heut Abend 19 Uhr After-Wörken! Mag mal wieder jemand mit?


----------



## cyclemax (1. Juli 2005)

Hallo Biker rund um Albstadt !

Ich bin ab dem 18.7. für 1 Woche in Albstadt-Ebingen (Hotel Süsser Grund), um mit meiner und einer befreundeten Familie einen Kurzurlaub zu machen.

Gerne würde ich 2-3 schöne Bike Touren machen.

Hat jemand Zeit und Lust, mir ein paar schöne Strecken zu zeigen ?

Bin auch halbwegs robust...d.h. Alpenerfahren und kann Touren bis 100km und 2500hm ganz gut wegstecken.

Ich würde mich über neue & nette Bikefreundschaften freuen.

VG
Marc


----------



## carmin (1. Juli 2005)

Hey Marc,

allzuviele Albstädter Biker wirst hier nicht finden, denn Ulm ist da nochmal gut 100 km weg  Am nächsten dran ist wohl noch Skyeye...

Ansonsten such doch mal in der Benutzerliste direkt nach Albstädtern und frag die. Oder Du startest einen neuen Thread.

Viele Späße auf der Alb...


----------



## cyclemax (2. Juli 2005)

Hallo Carmin,

vielen Dank für Deinen Tip !   

Dann werde ich mal weiter schauen.

Schönes WE und happy trails !

Marc


----------



## kupfermark (22. Juli 2005)

Hey Ulmer, 

Hat Sa nachmittag jemand Lust, bike zu gehn? Ich würd gern mal wieder Richtung Blau-Kiesen-Lautertal. So gegen 15 Uhr rum?! Oder seid ihr schon alle im Urlaub?

Gruss
Mark


----------



## Chaka-Checka (22. Juli 2005)

heyho...

kann mir eigentlich mal jemand erklären wie man so zu den trails im lautertal kommt?!
bin gestern mal bei blaustein und herrlingen in den wäldern rumgefahren... war schon am verzweifeln weil ich nur kieswege gefunden hab... irgendwo hab ich dann auch endlich mal nen trail gefunden der direkt an der hauptstraße endet die nach mähringen führt... der wurde aber wohl schon länger nichmehr gefahren.. stehen auch viele umgestürtze bäume rum, die aber eigentlich nette hindernisse sind 

nunja.. um morgen mitzufahren hab ich leider keine zeit da ich ab samstag morgen fürs WE weg bin... vllt hät ja heut auch jemand lust rumzuradeln, meine kondi is mittlerweile auch ein klein wenig besser 

Gruß :: Joel


----------



## carmin (22. Juli 2005)

Hey Chakaaaa!

Das wär sicher mal superluschtig, wenn wir zusammen im Lautertal (und gern auch drüber raus) rumgurken... Interessante Trails gibts auf jeden Fall zuhauf (zumindest aus meiner Sicht -- weiß ja nicht, wo inzwischen Dein Anspruch liegt )

Kann Dir nur sagen, dass der axx heut fahren wollte (aber Achtung, dem hechle ich zur Zeit auch nur hinterher ) -- vielleicht meldet er sich ja noch hier. Am WoE bin ich auch net da, aber irgendwann Mo-Di müsste sich das auf jeden Fall einrichten lassen!


----------



## kupfermark (22. Juli 2005)

Hey, sind ja doch nicht alle im Sommerloch!!

Wenn ich nicht zu spät aus dem Labor komm, und ihr nicht zu früh fahrt, wär ich heut auch dabei! Spätestens 17 Uhr ab Blaustein müsste aber schon machbar sein.


----------



## Chaka-Checka (22. Juli 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Chakaaaa!
> 
> Das wär sicher mal superluschtig, wenn wir zusammen im Lautertal (und gern auch drüber raus) rumgurken... Interessante Trails gibts auf jeden Fall zuhauf (zumindest aus meiner Sicht -- weiß ja nicht, wo inzwischen Dein Anspruch liegt )



joa, hab mir mal gedacht da ich im september eh nach blaustein zieh... muss ich mich da biketechnisch mal gleich richtig erkundigen.. da wo ich gestern war muss ich auch nochmal vorbeischauen, vllt buddel ich mir da was  is sowieso alles voller umgeknickten bäumen - wird denk ich also niemanden stören.. und is auch nich weit von meine zukünftigen daheim entfernt.. naja... aber erstmal will ich sehen was es da sonst noch so für trails gibt - und wegerm anspruch - also bei ner "mal eben schnell nach feierabend runde" will ich mir auch nich die kannte geben 

@kupfermark - mal schauen - 17uhr wär keine schlechte uhrzeit..

btw: weiß jemand wie man den schlauch vom camelbak rucksack gereinigt krieg ohne großes spezialzubehör? 
würd den gern mal wieder benutzen - und zwar ohne dannach an ner vergiftung zu sterben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (22. Juli 2005)

kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, sind ja doch nicht alle im Sommerloch!!
> 
> Wenn ich nicht zu spät aus dem Labor komm, und ihr nicht zu früh fahrt, wär ich heut auch dabei! Spätestens 17 Uhr ab Blaustein müsste aber schon machbar sein.


Wie ... Sommerloch ... nix da 

axx & Thomas (hier nicht zugegen) fahren wohl um 18 Uhr ab der Fußgängerbrücke.

War gestern genauso, und wir sind noch ziemlich weit gekommen


----------



## Chaka-Checka (22. Juli 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ... Sommerloch ... nix da
> 
> axx & Thomas (hier nicht zugegen) fahren wohl um 18 Uhr ab der Fußgängerbrücke.



eeeehm... welche ulmer fußgängerbrücke meinst du denn?


----------



## kupfermark (22. Juli 2005)

Genau wissen tu ichs auch nicht. Von der Rede ist immer die Fussgängerbrücke unter der B10. Könnte das dann die Zwischen "dem Alten Fritz" und dem Lehrertalweg sein?? 

Caaaaaaaaaaaarmiiiiinnn, hilf uns mal!!!


----------



## carmin (22. Juli 2005)

äh sorry war kurz weg...

Ne, die Fußgängerbrücke über die Donau. Also wenn Du zB am Roxy vorbei an die Donau fährst und dann noch 100 Meter rechts. Musst als alter After-Wörker doch kennen 

Ob's stattfindet müsst Ihr wie gesagt mit axx klären, mir wird's wohl leider net reichen heute.

Schlauch reinigen -- hm, wie grün ist er denn schon? Also Spezialzubehör hab ich noch nie gehabt oder gebraucht; ein paar Mal hab ich einen Streifen aus Lein (könnt aber sicherlich auch einfach ein Stück altes Baumwoll-Geschirrtuch sein) an einen Draht gebunden und den durchgezogen (auch mit Wasser+Spülmittel). Wenn er aber schon schlimmer aussieht, würde ich eher nen neuen besorgen, kost ja nicht die Welt.


----------



## kupfermark (22. Juli 2005)

@carmin: Ach da, OK. Danke! Ich bin nur im After-Work-Verteiler, habs aber nie geschafft, mitzugehn.

@Chaka: wir können uns aber auch um 17 Uhr am Herrlinger Bahnhof treffen, dann kann ich Dir zumindest die Lauter-Trails zeigen, die ich kenn!

Aso, Schlauch reinigen: Schlauch am Sack lassen, Wasser rein, Gebissreiniger-Tablette rein. Schmeckt bei der ersten Tour bisschen komisch, geht aber danach wieder.


----------



## axx (22. Juli 2005)

Moin!

Das ist toll dass sich hier in diesem Thread mal wieder was rührt  

Also ich und Thomas wollten uns heute um 18:00 an der besagten Donau-Fussgängerbrücke treffen und 2-3h radeln.
Wer Lust hat darf natürlich gerne mitkommen.


----------



## Eisbär (23. Juli 2005)

Hallo allerseits,

Samstag (also heute) muß ich leider mal wieder arbeiten. Aber wie siehts denn Sonntag aus?

Eisbär

btw. Ich mach meinen Camelbac Schlauch auch mit der Drahtlösung sauber. Das mit der Kukident Tablette funktioniert prima für die Blase, aber ich glaube nicht, daß es was für den Schlauch bringt.


----------



## carmin (23. Juli 2005)

Bin morgen auch noch nicht in Ulm (hoffe immer noch, dass sich techstar meldet )

Und was lief gestern noch so? Konntet Ihr Joel was zeigen? War er überzeugt?


----------



## axx (24. Juli 2005)

Also wenn's Wetter nicht zu schlecht ist wollt ich heut schon eine Runde fahren, so ab halb 3 vielleicht.



			
				carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Und was lief gestern noch so? Konntet Ihr Joel was zeigen? War er überzeugt?



Chaka ist nicht aufgetaucht; kupfermark, Thomas und ich waren auf dem Hochsträß und im Lautertal unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (24. Juli 2005)

Jo, die Tour am Fr hat mir gut gefallen, Hochsträss kannte ich bisher noch nicht. Heut kann ich auch nicht biken gehn..

Mark


----------



## Chaka-Checka (25. Juli 2005)

hallo und sorry - mein rechner zu hause hat am freitag leider den geist aufgegeben und ich konnte den thread nichtmehr mitverfolgen..
war dann noch alleine unterwegs und hab mich total verfahren    
aus ner geplanten 1-2stunden tour wurden dann 4 stunden...


----------



## Eisbär (25. Juli 2005)

So, gestern bin ich zum ersten Mal eine auf Magic Maps geplante Tour per GPS nachgefahren.
Plan war: Durch den Wald südlich der Blau, durch das "Tal des Todes" runter zur Blau, in Blaubeuren wieder hoch zu den Felsen und dann irgendwie zurück.

So weit so gut...

Das größte Problem war, daß das Kartenmaterial schon drei Jahre alt ist. D.h. ein Weg, der vor drei Jahren wahrscheinlich problemlos befahrbar war ist jetzt ein Brennesselfeld o.ä. entsprechend sah ich nach der halben Strecke aus. Noch während der Tour habe ich 8 (ACHT) Zecken von meinen Beinen abgelesen. Gott sei Dank hat sich keins der Viecher festgebissen. Auch bei der Suche unter der Dusche habe ich später keins gefunden. Das Tal des Todes (auch auf der Karte ist kein richtiger Name für diese Schlucht angegeben) habe ich problemlos gefunden und noch ein paar nette Trails dazu. Dann gings weiter durch Blaubeuren und wieder hoch und der Beschilderung zum Rußenschloss gefolgt. Von der Ruine gehen ein paar sehr nette Trails wieder runter ins Blautal. Natürlich waren da Wanderer unterwegs, die aber sehr nett reagierten als sie mich bemerkten und vorbeiließen. Leider stand eine ältere Dame etwas ungünstig im Weg und ich rutschte, beim Versuch mit genug Abstand vorbeizufahren, Richtung Tal den Hang runter   Zwei Bäume später konnte ich mich festhalten und unbeschadet wieder auf den Weg klettern. Nachdem ich den (recht erschrockenen) Wanderern versichert hatte, daß es mir gut geht, habe ich noch den Rest des Trails genossen und bin dann gemütlich an der Blau entlang nach Hause gerollt.


----------



## carmin (25. Juli 2005)

Naja das mit den Brennesseln muss aber nicht am Alter des Kartenmaterials liegen... da wächst jedes Jahr ein Trail zu, der im Frühjahr/Herbst befahrbar ist.

Gestern bin ich auch nen Teil von Zoeppritzweg gefahren -- hattet Ihr nicht mal erzählt, der sei am Südende total zugewachsen? Also ich bin (wieder) recht gut durchgekommen. Das Ding ist echt hübsch, teilweise sogar mit Steinen eingefasst, fehlen nur noch die Gartenzwerge 

Und das mit Wanderern ist lustich... Wenn sie einen vorbeilassen, wollen sie meist noch irgendwas sehen, und da darf dann nix schiefgehen... 

Heut wird's wohl schlammig sein. Morgen ist bestimmt wieder After-Wörken, das wir (mangels Nils) selber organisieren müssen. Je nachdem, wie's mit uns diese Woche weitergeht, könnt ich mir Di oder Mi eine Joel-Runde vorstellen... Wann hast Du Zeit?


----------



## axx (26. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ich dreh heut abend mit Thomas wieder eine Runde, falls jemand von euch Lust hat mitzukommen: Treffpunkt ist die Donau-Fußgängerbrücke (nähe Roxy), 18:30 Uhr.


----------



## carmin (27. Juli 2005)

Joel -- magst heute beiken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaka-Checka (27. Juli 2005)

wollen schon... aber ich weiß nich bis wann ich es heut aus der arbeit schaff..
wann hattest denn vor ne runde zu drehen?


----------



## carmin (27. Juli 2005)

vielleicht 18--21 Uhr?

Wenn's heute nicht reinpasst, können wir gern auch am Fr noch.


----------



## Chaka-Checka (27. Juli 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht 18--21 Uhr?
> 
> Wenn's heute nicht reinpasst, können wir gern auch am Fr noch.



18uhr könnte vielleicht klappen.. meld mich aufjedenfall nochmal vorher hier im forum
freitag geht bei mir nich... da bin ich wieder fürs we auf nem rennen in todtnau


----------



## daif (27. Juli 2005)

hey ho, let's go!!!  

schön schön, dass der thread wieder aus der "Versenkung" (Seite 2) hochkommt!!

ich bin ab Samstag wieder in Ulm und würde mich reisig freuen mit euch mal wieder ne runde drehen!!

leider bin ich auch diese saison wieder nicht topfit, da ich zwecks prüfungen (voooorrrrrbeeeiii jeeetzt, hehehe) seit 6 wochen nicht mehr aufm bike saß,
aaaaaaaaaber ich will auf jeden fall jetzt wieder gas geben und freu mich auf hoffentlich noch viele geile touren!!!

bis zum Wochenende dann!!
güße,
der daif


----------



## carmin (28. Juli 2005)

na das war doch mal wieder richtig nett gestern 
Hoffe, der Joel kommt mal wieder mit, trotz der vielen fiesen Uphill-Stückchen (die ich ja auch alle schieben muss *heul*)



			
				daif schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin ab Samstag wieder in Ulm und würde mich reisig freuen mit euch mal wieder ne runde drehen!!


Wann am Samstag? Ggf mach ich samstag nur noch was Kleines... Aufs Wetter bin ich auch mal gespannt -- was uns da schon wieder an Hagel usw prophezeit wird...



			
				daif schrieb:
			
		

> leider bin ich auch diese saison wieder nicht topfit


nene also dann darfst nicht mit 

("nicht topfit" wäre für meine Schlappigkeit noch eine sehr beschönigende Umschreibung)


----------



## Chaka-Checka (28. Juli 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> na das war doch mal wieder richtig nett gestern
> Hoffe, der Joel kommt mal wieder mit, trotz der vielen fiesen Uphill-Stückchen (die ich ja auch alle schieben muss *heul*)



ahjo - aufjedenfall mal 
der wunsch nach nem kleinen kettenblatt war gestern zwar doch recht oft da.. aber naja  mit genug training muss das auch mal so klappen...


----------



## Migzman1 (28. Juli 2005)

Wo is'n der andere Thread hin?


----------



## carmin (28. Juli 2005)

Seite 2 in der Thread-Liste?


----------



## Chaka-Checka (28. Juli 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Seite 2 in der Thread-Liste?



joa... ich glaub die ganzen ulm-threads leben dann im winter wieder richtig auf... wenn dann alle vorm pc sitzen statt zu biken


----------



## chickenway-user (28. Juli 2005)

Chaka-Checka schrieb:
			
		

> joa... ich glaub die ganzen ulm-threads leben dann im winter wieder richtig auf... wenn dann der chicky wieder da ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daif (30. Juli 2005)

@chaka

 

@carmin

   heute wird nix....nerv.....
hab noch an nem Bericht zu arbeiten...

wie siehts in den nächsten tagen aus? Bin jetzt erstmal ne weile in Ulm, Zeit hab ich also...(hoffentlich wird das wetter schnell wieder besser)


----------



## carmin (30. Juli 2005)

jo ich bin dann erstma 2 Wochen wech *jippie*
Aber axx, Thomas und viele andere fahrn ganz bestimmt.
Wetter ist doch geil 

Dem Joel möcht ich dieser Stelle auch noch gratulieren!


----------



## axx (31. Juli 2005)

@carmin: dann wünsch ich dir und Tom viel Spass, und natürlich viel gutes Wetter   

Daif, schön dass du wieder mal in Ulm bist! Nicht topfit? Na dann aber nix wie rauf aufs Bike!
Wenns Wetter ok ist werd ich heut so ab 14:30 eine Runde drehen. Wie schauts aus, wer hat Lust?


----------



## Eisbär (5. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

habt Ihr das schon gesehen:6-Stunden Rennen?

Wobei das Startgeld (obwohl für einen guten Zweck) mehr als happig ist.

Beste Grüße
Stefan


----------



## kupfermark (5. August 2005)

Dann musst Du halt die 25 durch Frühstück, Spaghetti, Getränke und Bananen wieder rein-essen!! Werd zu der Zeit leider im Urlaub sein..

Mark


----------



## axx (5. August 2005)

gute Idee. den Teamkollegen 6h im Kreis fahren lassen, und selbst den Versuch starten, innerhalb von 6 Stunden Spaghetti und Bananen im Wert von mindestens 25 EUR zu verschlingen


----------



## carmin (11. August 2005)

Moin,

axx, thx, hatten wir (fast) immer 



			
				Eisbär schrieb:
			
		

> habt Ihr das schon gesehen:6-Stunden Rennen?


Da ist doch auch das WoE in der fränkischen Schweiz (wolltest da nicht mit, Eisbär?).

Kennt jemand den Trail auf der Startseite? Fährt jemand mit?


----------



## Eisbär (15. August 2005)

Hej Carmin, welcome back!

ich fahr nicht in die Fränkische. Hab mich nicht rechtzeitig angemeldet.

Eisbär


----------



## carmin (15. August 2005)

Eisbär schrieb:
			
		

> ich fahr nicht in die Fränkische. Hab mich nicht rechtzeitig angemeldet.


  

(Aber wenn Du magst, vielleicht lässt sich ja noch was drehen? Einer mehr geht immer...??)

Ansonsten wollen Joe und ich am Mittwoch schon mal After-Wörken... ich nehme an, so 18 Uhr...? Vielleicht mag ja sonst mal wieder jemand mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (22. August 2005)

Hallo Leute,

hat einer Bock, bei diesem 6Stunden-Rennen in Blaubeuren am 27.08. mitzufahren?

Ich suche noch ein Team oder einen Mitfahrer, der mit mir dort antreten will.

Würde mich freuen, wenn sich jemand finden würde. Leidensfähigkeit vorausgesetzt bei mindestens 3Stunden Vollgasfahrt.  

Also bis denne...


----------



## Fly_Flow (8. September 2005)

moin,

hat jemand von euch n plan wo in ulm ne dirt steht? also biberach weis ich...
aber ulm wüsste ich keine... 

mfg: Flo


----------



## carmin (23. September 2005)

axx, ein Kollege und ich wollen morgen mal wieder die Trails um Geislingen checken und dazu um 10:10 mit dem Zug dorthin. Wenn jemand noch spontan mit möchte, isser willkommen! Strecke weiß ich noch nicht genau, schätzungsweise 70 km 1500 hm.


----------



## chorge (7. Oktober 2005)

An alle Ulmer: Schaut mal unten in meine Signatur... Hat jemand interesse? Ich weiss, dass man eigentlich in den Threads nix verkaufen soll, aber ich dachte mir, dass ich einfach mal in der näheren Umgebung herumfrag... Werd's daher auch noch in den Ulmer Dirt-Thread schreiben...


----------



## carmin (13. Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

von den (bereits beschlossenen, aber deshalb erst recht Protest verdienenden) Wegeregelungen im Trentin brauch ich ja sicher nix mehr erzählen...

Für diese Sache würde ich nun Unterschriftslisten auslegen bei:

Andy's Sportbikes (Wengengasse)
bikeline (Sterngasse)
Radweg Schneider (Brückenstraße?, naja NU halt)

Gibts noch wichtige Shops (oder sonstige Treffpunkte), wo Eurer Meinung nach auch noch ne Liste liegen sollte? (Vielleicht dieser Laden in der Ochsengasse Söflingen...?)

Dann natürlich bitte fleißig weitersagen und eintragen, danke!! Kurz vor Ende der Aktion werd ich sie wieder einsammeln und als Paket weiterschicken.

Wer ein bisschen außerhalb wohnt und hier mitliest: wäre toll, wenn Ihr Euch die Listen ggf selber runterladet und auslegt, danke! (gibts hier: http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=86&Itemid=2)


----------



## Eisbär (15. Oktober 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Für diese Sache würde ich nun Unterschriftslisten auslegen bei:
> 
> Andy's Sportbikes (Wengengasse)
> bikeline (Sterngasse)
> Radweg Schneider (Brückenstraße?, naja NU halt)



Was ist mit dem Laden in Dornstadt? Der soll nicht schlecht sein.

Eisbär


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (15. Oktober 2005)

Kenn ich nich...  Aber ne Liste braucht er!  Magst Du hinfahren? Ich kann sie ja wieder abholen.


----------



## Junkie84 (26. Oktober 2005)

moin zusammen,

bin noch relativ neu hier und hab erst demletzt mit dem biken angefangen. leider machts allein nur halb soviel spaß und deshalb such ich ein paar leute aus dem raum ehingen - ulm zum zwanglosen touren- oder cc- biken 
bin noch nicht der fitteste, also habt nachsicht 

wer lust und interesse hat kann sich gern mal melden: [email protected] oder hier im thread!

viele grüße!


----------



## chickenway-user (27. Oktober 2005)

Junkie84 schrieb:
			
		

> moin zusammen,
> 
> bin noch relativ neu hier und hab erst demletzt mit dem biken angefangen. leider machts allein nur halb soviel spaß und deshalb such ich ein paar leute aus dem raum ehingen - ulm zum zwanglosen touren- oder cc- biken
> bin noch nicht der fitteste, also habt nachsicht
> ...



Was ist Ehingen  

Nicht so fit? Da bin ich dabei...


----------



## carmin (27. Oktober 2005)

Wo wohnt der Peter denn genau? Weil, Ehingen, ist ja schon ein gutes Stück Wegs, das man mal so abends mit dem MTB typischerweise nicht mehr macht.


----------



## Junkie84 (27. Oktober 2005)

Ich komme aus Berg, ist direkt bei Ehingen (dort wo das (gute?) BergBier herkommt)
Hast schon recht carmin, abends isses zu der zeit nicht mehr so praktisch, vor allem wenn dann noch die Uhr umgestellt wird. Vielleicht sollte man in den Frühling verschieben...


----------



## carmin (27. Oktober 2005)

Ah! Ein Kumpel von mir ist jeden Sonntag nach Berg gefahren, grade wegen des Bieres. War aber mehr der Trekking-/Rennradler.

Aber vielleicht finden wir ja mal noch einen durchgehenden Trail von Ulm nach Berg


----------



## Junkie84 (27. Oktober 2005)

entweder so oder ich mach hier nen neuen Thread auf "Berger Touren Thread" 

@chickenway: was fährst du denn so?


----------



## junkyjerk (29. Oktober 2005)

Servus Leute,

ich habe endlich, nach einem Jahr Wartezeit, wieder Internet.

ALSO: ICH BIN ZURÜCK UND MORGEN, SONNTAG, DEN 30.10., WIRD WIEDER NE TOUR GEMACHT!

Treffpunkt: 14Uhr Litfasssäule Ortseingang Blaustein aus Richtung Ulm kommend

Wer Bock auf ne gemütliche Runde hat, kann sich gerne anschliessen.


----------



## carmin (29. Oktober 2005)

Ja supi, geht wieder was 

Da ich vom goldenen Oktober bisher aber noch viel zu wenig hatte, unbedingt mal wieder Bannwaldtrail und Schlossturm machen wollte, und morgen ja wieder früh dunkel wird, werd ich schon vor Mittag, so ca. 11 ab Mä starten. Also wenn da noch jemand mit mag -> schreien.

Ansonsten: Vielleicht sieht man sich ja!


----------



## chorge (30. Oktober 2005)

SCHREI!!! Finde 14 Uhr auch zu spät... Wie wär's als Kompromiss so um 12?!
Was bedeutet ab Mä????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (30. Oktober 2005)

Hey schön, dass Du doch Zeit hast! 12 Uhr wär auch noch okay. Mä=Mähringen, Wir können uns aber genausogut in Herrlingen oder so treffen.

Zum Schlossturm würds mich aber schon ziemlich drängen  d.h die Tour geht wohl schon 5h. Wär das okay?


----------



## chorge (30. Oktober 2005)

No Way... war gestern auf Bergtour - mir tut alles weh! D.h. wir müssen den Spass verschieben, sorry!


----------



## carmin (30. Oktober 2005)

jo leck, geiles Wetter, wo war denn das?

Gut dann mach ich mich auf den Weg. Hoffe der Nebel lichtet sich unterwegs mal


----------



## chorge (30. Oktober 2005)

Das war auf dem Biberkopf (Lechtal) - man sieht von dort aus runter nach Oberstdorf...


----------



## carmin (30. Oktober 2005)

Und, wie viele warn da?


----------



## chorge (31. Oktober 2005)

Hi!
Also auf dem Biberkopf waren vergleichsweise wenig Leute - man hat nen Sitzplatz auf dem Gipfel gefunden *ggg*
Wie war dein erster NICOLAI-Helius-Ritt???


----------



## Fetz (31. Oktober 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Bannwaldtrail


Entschuldigt, wenn ich hier so reinplatze, aber ist der Bannwaldtrail wieder "frei"? Im Frühjahr lag ja so einiges quer.


----------



## chorge (31. Oktober 2005)

Du braucst dich nicht zu entschuldigen! Ist ja schließlich ein Ulmer "Wir-reden-miteinander"-Thread   ....
Kann dir aber leider nicht auf deine Frage antworten - sorry!


----------



## carmin (31. Oktober 2005)

chorge schrieb:
			
		

> Also auf dem Biberkopf waren vergleichsweise wenig Leute


Ich meinte ja eher junkyjerks 14-Uhr-Runde 


			
				chorge schrieb:
			
		

> Wie war dein erster NICOLAI-Helius-Ritt???


Hach, scheee... Einfach mal wieder reintreten und es knazt nix. Angenehm leicht isses auch. Hab ich beim Fahren zwar nicht soo gemerkt (Pause baut ab  ), aber beim Lupfen über die Baumstämme durchaus. Es kriegt noch ein kleineres Kettenblatt, und die Dämpferabstimmung passt noch nicht ganz, aber dann könnt das "Ersatzrad" schnell zum präferierten Gerät avancieren 

Fetz (Entschuldigung wofür???): Jo, der Bannwaldtrail ist wieder frei; nach den Schnittflächen der Bäume zu urteilen (wird ja nur das Stück über den Trail weggesägt) sogar schon länger. Musste mir also meine Tragepassagen weiter oben holen 

Bist Du aus Blaubeuren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fetz (31. Oktober 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, der Bannwaldtrail ist wieder frei; nach den Schnittflächen der Bäume zu urteilen (wird ja nur das Stück über den Trail weggesägt) sogar schon länger. Musste mir also meine Tragepassagen weiter oben holen


Ich habe den Trail nach einem Versuch im Frühjahr nicht mehr getestet weil ich davon ausgegangen bin, dass das zur Abschreckung der Biker so bleiben soll. Nachdem das nicht der Fall ist, muss ich (vor dem ersten Schneefall) unbedingt noch mal durch.



> Bist Du aus Blaubeuren?


Ich wohne in Sonderbuch. Zwischen Rusenschloss und Blaufelsen hätte ich hier den idealen Standort für 'nen Bikergrill à la Trentino.


----------



## chorge (31. Oktober 2005)

Bikergrill hört sich gut an!!!


----------



## chickenway-user (2. November 2005)

@junkie: ich fahr Fahrrad...

@carmin: Wie? du hast jetzt auch nen Helius?

Da müssen wir (Chorge und ich) dich ja mal mit auf unsere Nicolai Tour mitnehmen... Nächste Woche an irgendeinem Nachmittag???


Kennt irgendwer irgendwo hier in der Nähe sacksteile Singletrails?


----------



## Fetz (2. November 2005)

chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> Kennt irgendwer irgendwo hier in der Nähe sacksteile Singletrails?


Von der Blaubeurer Eisenbahnbrücke zum Hörnle hoch.
Ob der "sacksteil" ist, kann ich jetzt nicht beurteilen, hochfahren ist jedenfalls happig.
Steil aber kurz ist es auch am Schelklinger Schlossturm: Von den Stufen kommend nicht geradeaus am Turm vorbei, sondern rechts runter.


----------



## carmin (2. November 2005)

chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> Wie? du hast jetzt auch nen Helius?


Ich nenns "Frosch"



			
				chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> Da müssen wir (Chorge und ich) dich ja mal mit auf unsere Nicolai Tour mitnehmen... Nächste Woche an irgendeinem Nachmittag???


Oh, ihr macht schon regelmäßig herstellerspezifische Touren? Nich schlecht. Nachmittags geht bei mir so gut wie gar nicht, wochenends halt. Morgen Nacht gibts aber auch nen Nachtritt (ich schätz mal so um 19 Uhr) -- wenn also jemand mit mag? Watt sollten wir genügend zusammenbringen 



			
				chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> Kennt irgendwer irgendwo hier in der Nähe sacksteile Singletrails?


zum hoch- oder runterfahren? Und was ist "Nähe"? Also im Kiesental gibts schon ein paar...

Runterfahren auf Trails mit nassem Laub ist zur Zeit aber ziemlich heikel. Find ich. 



			
				Fetz schrieb:
			
		

> Von den Stufen kommend nicht geradeaus am Turm vorbei, sondern rechts runter.


Von oben kommend? Da geht noch rechts was ab..?? Ich glaub, ich hol Dich am Sonntag mal zum beiken ab, da kann ich sicherlich noch viele Trails kennen lernen


----------



## axx (2. November 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nenns "Frosch"



Nachts sind alle Frösche schwarz...



			
				carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen Nacht gibts aber auch nen Nachtritt (ich schätz mal so um 19 Uhr)



19 Uhr ist gut. Wo wollen wir uns eigentlich treffen? Fußgängerbrücke, oder Eselsberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fetz (3. November 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub, ich hol Dich am Sonntag mal zum beiken ab, da kann ich sicherlich noch viele Trails kennen lernen


Können wir gerne mal machen, Sonntag vormittag ist eh unser regelmäßiger Biketermin. Nachdem Du aber auch den Bannwaldtrail schon kennst, wird es wohl nicht mehr viel zum kennen lernen geben.


----------



## carmin (3. November 2005)

axx schrieb:
			
		

> 19 Uhr ist gut. Wo wollen wir uns eigentlich treffen?


Kann gerne zur Fußgängerbrücke kommen. Können ja noch ne Rundmail loslassen, vielleicht kriegen wir ja mal wieder ne größere Truppe zusammen.



			
				Fetz schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem Du aber auch den Bannwaldtrail schon kennst, wird es wohl nicht mehr viel zum kennen lernen geben.


Och, sach das nich. Immer wenn Du meinst, es gibt nicht mehr, kommt von irgendwo ein Trailchen her.


----------



## chickenway-user (3. November 2005)

Naja, Markenspezifische Touren hatte ich schon öfter geplant. Hat aber noch nie geklappt. Du hast jetzt das alte vom Chorge?

Sacksteile Trails such ich weil ich das ein wenig üben mag. Also da runterzufahren. Ich hab da so was im Kopf, was ich nächstes Jahr vielleicht gern machen würde, aber das muß ich mir ehh erst nochmal ankucken...

Wochenende geht bei mir wohl erst am 26./27. wieder. davor bin ich nie da! Oder Abends... Aber da brauch ich wohl erst ne Lampe:-(


----------



## matula (4. November 2005)

Fetz schrieb:
			
		

> Von der Blaubeurer Eisenbahnbrücke zum Hörnle hoch.
> Ob der "sacksteil" ist, kann ich jetzt nicht beurteilen, hochfahren ist jedenfalls happig.
> Steil aber kurz ist es auch am Schelklinger Schlossturm: Von den Stufen kommend nicht geradeaus am Turm vorbei, sondern rechts runter.




...tschuldigung das ich mich hier so einfach einmisch.....

Ich selbst wohn auch in Blaubeuren und muß sagen, die Strecke zum Hörnle hat schon was. Ich fahr die Strecke recht gern. Ebenso die Strecke rauf zum Rußenschloß.

gruß
uwe


----------



## carmin (4. November 2005)

Jetzt entschuldigt sich schon der Nächste... 



			
				matula schrieb:
			
		

> die Strecke zum Hörnle hat schon was


Muss zugeben, dass mir "Hörnle" kein Begriff ist. (Mal abgesehen von "Schinkenhörnle" oder so.)



			
				matula schrieb:
			
		

> herrenloses Damenfahrrad


 



			
				Fetz schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntag vormittag ist eh unser regelmäßiger Biketermin


Wer ist eigentlich "wir", und ab wieviel Uhr seid Ihr unterwegs? (Wobei ich für Sonntag noch nicht definitiv zusagen kann/will.)



			
				chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast jetzt das alte vom Chorge?


Nene, das hat er ja noch im Angebot. Was hast Du eigentlich für eins?

Der Frosch knarzt jetzt übrigens auch schon 



			
				chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> Sacksteile Trails such ich weil ich das ein wenig üben mag. Also da runterzufahren. Ich hab da so was im Kopf, was ich nächstes Jahr vielleicht gern machen würde


Aber doch nicht etwa den berühmten Sacksteile-Trails-Runterfahr-Contest? Da hab ich selbst bei den Exemplaren im Kiesental Zweifel, dass sie steiöl genug sind.


----------



## Fetz (4. November 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Muss zugeben, dass mir "Hörnle" kein Begriff ist.


Vielleicht sagt Dir Schillerstein was? Das ist der gleiche "Berg".
Einfach bei der Eisenbahnbrücke Ortsausgang Gerhausen (dort wo's zum Aldi runtergeht) den Kiesweg hoch, dann nach ca. 200m links. Nach weiteren 500m teilt es sich in steil (rechts) und sacksteil (links).



> Wer ist eigentlich "wir", und ab wieviel Uhr seid Ihr unterwegs? (Wobei ich für Sonntag noch nicht definitiv zusagen kann/will.)


Ich fahr meist mit 2 Freunden so ab 9.00/9.30 Uhr. Diesen Sonntag wird es aber voraussichtlich nichts.


----------



## carmin (4. November 2005)

Ajaja... Dort bin ich mal auf Puls 206 gekommen (und das in meinem Alter) und seitdem fahr ich da nicht mehr hoch


----------



## chickenway-user (4. November 2005)

Aha, was hast du dann für eins? Frosch lässt auf grün schließen. Ich hab ein gelbes (das war die Frage die mich am meisten beschäftigt hat, welche Farbe... eindeutig zu viel auswahl   )

Ich kenn auch nen Hörnle, da solls auch nen anspruchsvollen Trail geben, aber das ist fast 200 km weg von Blaubeuren. 

Schotterabfahrten? Was, Wie? Ne. Hab mir nur mal vorgenommen so ne kleine Erstbefahrung (glaub ich) zu machen


----------



## carmin (4. November 2005)

chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> Schotterabfahrten?


Wer spricht hier denn von Schotterabfahrten...?


----------



## carmin (5. November 2005)

Hab heute mal zwei der drei Kiesentaltrails, die ich im Sinn hatte, getestet. Der erste war leider auch nur gut 30% (41 hm auf 133 Meter über Grund, weitere 20 hm etwas flacher); beim zweiten hat der Tacho ausgesetzt, aber steiler ist er bestimmt nicht. Also "sacksteile" Trails musst wohl woanders suchen. 

Wir könnten ja nen Wettbewerb machen "Wer findet den steilsten Trail in der Ulmer Umgebung"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (6. November 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> "Wer findet den SACKsteilsten Trail in der Ulmer Umgebung"...




 

Ja, das wär doch mal was... Muß mich auch mal auf die Suche machen!


----------



## chorge (7. November 2005)

So Leute... Melde mich wieder zurück!
Hab mir leider heute Früh nen Fingernagel blau geklemmt, aber nacher MUSS ich endlich meine erste Tour machen - 15,5Kg purer Sex wollen raus... (wer kommt mit???)
@Carmin: ******** - was knarzt? Die üblichen Verdächtigen? Innenlager, Dämpferaufnahme?
Ja, wie gesagt wenn ein Ulmer mein Helius FR haben will... es ist noch zu haben - nächste Woche vermutlich eBay (wenn ich zum Putzen komm...)


----------



## chickenway-user (7. November 2005)

chorge schrieb:
			
		

> So Leute... Melde mich wieder zurück!
> Hab mir leider heute Früh nen Fingernagel blau geklemmt, aber nacher MUSS ich endlich meine erste Tour machen - 15,5Kg purer Sex wollen raus... (wer kommt mit???)
> @Carmin: ******** - was knarzt? Die üblichen Verdächtigen? Innenlager, Dämpferaufnahme?
> Ja, wie gesagt wenn ein Ulmer mein Helius FR haben will... es ist noch zu haben - nächste Woche vermutlich eBay (wenn ich zum Putzen komm...)



JA, wann? wo? 

Hab allerdings nicht allzuviel Zeit, aber zum neues Helius ankucken reichts...


----------



## chorge (7. November 2005)

Siehe PM - zu spät...


----------



## carmin (7. November 2005)

Na jetzt musst aber schon erzählen, wie die 15.5 Kilo purer Sex sich so fahren 

Knarzen:  Hatte bislang aber auch noch nicht die Zeit, mich eingehender damit zu befassen...

Mittwoch is übrigens wieder Nachtritt!


----------



## Lady_Eve (8. November 2005)

Das würde ich aber auch gerne mal wissen ;-)

Kurze Vorstellung meinereiner:
Fahre auch erst seit dieser Saison und bin immer auf der Suche nach ein paar Leuten die mit mir auch mal ne gemütlichere Runde fahren wollen (weil frau einfach nicht dieselbe Leistung erbrigt). hab auch schon mal junkyjerk getroffen und finde dass so ne große Gruppe echt witzig zum Biken ist! falls es dieses Wochenende wieder trocken ist werd ich mit 2-3 Jungs ebenfalls wieder die Blaustein-Tour machen (beim Aldi links ab, auf den Berg, hinten nach Arnegg runter, Rommelsteige, 13xLautertal, Weidach, und Kiesental o.ä.), vermutlich sonntag.

vielleicht hat es ja noch ein paar ambitionierte Schönwetterfahrer, die sich von der Kälte nicht abschrecken lassen!


----------



## Eisbär (8. November 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Mittwoch is übrigens wieder Nachtritt!



Treffpunkt Fußgängerbrücke? Um wieviel Uhr denn?
Mittwoch komme ich evtl. mal etwas früher aus der Arbeit.

@Lady_Eve: Willkommen im Forum.

Eisbär


----------



## chickenway-user (8. November 2005)

Lady_Eve schrieb:
			
		

> Das würde ich aber auch gerne mal wissen ;-)



Also meine 15,5 kg (eher mehr) purer Sex fahren sich ganz gut. Müsste ich blos öfter machen...

Ansonsten Herzlich willkommen!

Wiso muß es nachts eigentlich immer so Dunkel sein? Hat irgendwer von euch auch nachmittags Zeit?


----------



## carmin (8. November 2005)

Lady_Eve schrieb:
			
		

> 13xLautertal


Das hört sich aber nimmer so gemütlich an 

Auch von mir noch ein Willkommen!

Eisbär: Ja, 19 Uhr an der Brücke! Toll, wenn Du mal wieder dabei bist. Habs auch nochmal ins LMB oben eingetragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (8. November 2005)

Also die 15,5Kg brauchen evtl. noch ne härtere Feder hinten, und die Gabel muss noch ein paar Kilometer rumpeln - dann dürfte alles ziemlich perfekt sein...   
Morgen Nacht hab ich leider keine Zeit - Am WE sieht es auch schlecht aus (In diesem Sinne: Hallo Eve!), aber Montag Nachmittag so gegen 14 Uhr...


----------



## matula (10. November 2005)

So, endlich wieder online......

@Lady_Eve
zunächst mal, willkommen hier im Forum
Ich fahr auch manchmal von Blb. ins Lautertal. 
Wann wo fahrt ihr am So. 
Könnt mich ja dann mal mit dranhängen.


gruß
Uwe


----------



## Eisbär (10. November 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Eisbär: Ja, 19 Uhr an der Brücke! Toll, wenn Du mal wieder dabei bist. Habs auch nochmal ins LMB oben eingetragen.



Bin gestern doch erst wieder um 20:30 rausgekommen   
Ich hoffe, Ihr habt nicht gewartet.

Eisbär


----------



## chickenway-user (10. November 2005)

Schon immer lustig was hier so passiert, wenn mal ein weibchen auftaucht


----------



## carmin (10. November 2005)

Eisbär schrieb:
			
		

> Bin gestern doch erst wieder um 20:30 rausgekommen
> Ich hoffe, Ihr habt nicht gewartet.


Nur bis 20:29


----------



## junkyjerk (10. November 2005)

@lady_eve: also ich habe auch mal wieder bock auf ne runde, bringst wieder deine leute mit? mike etc....

ansonsten freu ich mich, hoffentlich wird das wetter nicht allzu bescheiden, nebel macht ja nix, aber schütten solls auch net.  

ich schreib dann samstag mal wieder ne rund-sms an alle.... bis denne dann

p.s.: haste jetzt schon ein neues bike ersteigert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boondog (11. November 2005)

Tach,

bin neu hier im Forum.
Da  wollte mal fragen was für Touren Ihr hier so fahrt und vor allem wo???

Ich komm zwar auch aus dem Raum Ulm, muss aber gestehn das ich hier noch nie beim biken war.
Bin eigentlich eher in Geislingen / Heidenheim unterwegs.

Boondog


----------



## carmin (11. November 2005)

Boondog schrieb:
			
		

> bin neu hier im Forum.


Jo dann auch Willkommen! (nich das chicky wieder sagt, wir gehen nur ab, wenn ein Weibchen auftaucht ^^)

Was fährst Du denn dann so?



			
				Boondog schrieb:
			
		

> Da wollte mal fragen was für Touren Ihr hier so fahrt und vor allem wo???


"was" -- naja, was hier halt so gibt. Rauf, runter, Trails, Forstwege, darf auch mal hoppeln... Schwer zu beschreiben. "wo" -- wenns kurz sein muss (Nachtritt zB) Hochsträß, Lautertal, Kiesental, Nordulm bis Böfinger Halde. Im Süden wirds zu schnell flach. Natürlich auch Blaubeuren mit Einzugsgebiet, aber sobalds auf der andern Seite wieder hoch gehen soll, braucht man meist schon einen halben Tag (heißt winters: nur am Wochenende). Und nach Geislingen/Heidenheim fahre ich auch sehr gerne, Lonetal ist natürlich auch immer mal wieder dabei.

Da das Wochenende um Ulm eher nebelig zu werden gedenkt, im Allgäu aber Föhn angesagt ist, wollten wir morgen oder übermorgen auch dort nochmal hin (per BaWü-Ticket)... Vielleicht mag ja noch wer mit? (Eisbär, matula, chorge, ach alle halt )


----------



## chickenway-user (11. November 2005)

Boondog schrieb:
			
		

> Tach,
> 
> bin neu hier im Forum.
> Da  wollte mal fragen was für Touren Ihr hier so fahrt und vor allem wo???
> ...




Wir fahren eigentlich gar nicht. Wir sammeln hier nur Nicolai Helius Fahrer...  

Wo kommen die nur auf einmal alle her???


----------



## axx (11. November 2005)

Entschuldigt, dass ich hier als nicht-Nicolai-Fahrer so hereinplatze...  



			
				carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Da das Wochenende um Ulm eher nebelig zu werden gedenkt, im Allgäu aber Föhn angesagt ist, wollten wir morgen oder übermorgen auch dort nochmal hin (per BaWü-Ticket)... Vielleicht mag ja noch wer mit?



Im Detail:
Carmin und ich wollen morgen (Samstag) folgende Runde fahren:
Immenstadt, Seifenmoosalpe, Starketsgundalpe, Salmas, Salmaser+Thaler Höhe,
Zaumberg, Immenstadt. Treffpunkt 8:45 Ulmer Bahnhof.
Falls jemand von euch Lust hat, darf er gerne mitkommen!


----------



## carmin (11. November 2005)

axx schrieb:
			
		

> Treffpunkt 8:45 Ulmer Bahnhof.


Gleis 4 Süd 

Und natürlich nehmen wir das BY-, nicht das BW-Ticket. Der potentielle Mitfahrer zahlt also max. 8 Euro.


----------



## Boondog (12. November 2005)

> Wir fahren eigentlich gar nicht. Wir sammeln hier nur Nicolai Helius Fahrer...



wieviel habt ihr denn schon gesammelt und wo kommt Ihr denn alle so her???

 Danke erstemal,
das hört sich schon mal nicht schkecht an, vielleicht kann ich mich ja mal bei einer Tour von euch mit anschliesen!!!


----------



## junkyjerk (12. November 2005)

ja ********, zu spät gesehen, das hab ich jetzt davon, dass ich nicht 24h am tag vor der kiste häng...   

so eine grosse runde im allgäu hätte mich heute auch gereizt... aber ihr fahrt die runde ja hoffentlich nochmal irgendwann.


----------



## Lady_Eve (12. November 2005)

@ junkyjerk:
ich denke dass wir morgen wieder gegen 13.30 in Blaustein an der B28/Litfaßsäule sein werden. Mike ist leider krank, Aleks kann auch nicht, bisher sind es nur Christian, Anett und ich.

Fahrrad? Mal sehen mit was ich morgen ankomme!


----------



## junkyjerk (12. November 2005)

alrighty then, dann sehen wir uns morgen 13:30uhr an der litfasssäule in blaustein.. cool also dann bis morgen, mal sehen, wen ich noch mitbringen kann.    

wegen bike: na da lass ich mich ja mal überraschen... machst es jetzt aber spannend.. meine nerven


----------



## carmin (12. November 2005)

Woah, da habt Ihr aber ne Tour verpasst heute! Strahlender Sonnenschein, ideale Temperaturen, und ein Trail wie aus dem Paradies -- ewig lang, Würzelsche, Treppelsche und viiiel Flow... 

Zu dumm, dass ich keine Cam dabei hatte. Ersatzweise das Bild im Anhang, einfach Schnee wegdenken... Vielleicht hat der axx noch was Feines.



			
				Boondog schrieb:
			
		

> wieviel habt ihr denn schon gesammelt und wo kommt Ihr denn alle so her???


Du wärst mindestens der siebte, aber ich kenn ja auch nicht alle... 
Hier sind die, die als Wohnort Ulm und als Bike Nicolai angegeben haben. (Wer is LeChorge...? )



			
				Boondog schrieb:
			
		

> Danke erstemal, das hört sich schon mal nicht schkecht an, vielleicht kann ich mich ja mal bei einer Tour von euch mit anschliesen!!!


Wir können Dich auch in Lonsee abholen, wenns mal wieder nach Geislingen geht, und wir tauschen ein paar Trailchen aus  Vielleicht klappt das aber auch erst im Frühjahr wieder, denn wenn der Winter so wird wie der letzte (siehe ein paar Beiträge weiter oben), dann bin ich schon froh, wenn ich mal 5 oder 10 km vom Haus wegkomme, ohne zusammenzubrechen.

Jörg et al: Wo ist eigentlich Eure B28-Litfasssäule? Höhe Aldi? Y-Abzweig zum Bahnübergang am Bahnhof Blaustein? Pfister? Ob ich morgen beike, muss ich noch schauen, hab eigentlich noch mehr als genug Arbeit hier 

MITTWOCH WIEDER NIGHTRIDE!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (13. November 2005)

junkyjerk schrieb:
			
		

> so eine grosse runde im allgäu hätte mich heute auch gereizt... aber ihr fahrt die runde ja hoffentlich nochmal irgendwann.



Also der Trail Salmaserhöhe-Zaumberg war genial. Den fahren wir bestimmt nochmal. Das war einer der geilsten Trails, der mir bisher im Allgäu unter die Räder gekommen ist   

Den Trail hab ich natürlich nicht fotografiert, hier aber noch ein paar andere Pix von der Tour:


----------



## kupfermark (13. November 2005)

Echt tolle Bilder! Da wär ich auch gern dabei gewesen. Nächstes mal vielleicht etwas früher ankündigen..

Wir waren heut dafür bei 3-5°C im Nebel unterwegs, war auch ganz nett   

Gruss
Mark


----------



## Boondog (13. November 2005)

Tach!!!


> Wir können Dich auch in Lonsee abholen, wenns mal wieder nach Geislingen geht, und wir tauschen ein paar Trailchen aus  Vielleicht klappt das aber auch erst im Frühjahr wieder, denn wenn der Winter so wird wie der letzte ,



Ja das wär prima, den in Geislingen und im Täle gibt es sensationelle Trails und wege!!!
Doch wie Du sagst wird uns wohl das Wetter dises Jahr ein Strich durch die Rechnung machen.
Ich war heut zwei Std. in Geislingen unterwegs und die Waldtrails sind jetzt schon ziemlich schmierig!!!


----------



## junkyjerk (13. November 2005)

ja, eine frühere ankündigung hätte euch ein paar mehr mitfahrer beschert, denn die bilder sind echt super, wetter war ja auch nicht zu übertreffen.. unsere runde heute war zum schluss echt ein wenig ungemütlich, ich war froh, als ich endlich unter der heissen dusche stand zu hause...

also dann grüsse an alle mitfahrer und bis zum nächsten mal...


----------



## chorge (13. November 2005)

Ich auch.. und wir haben schon DEUTLICH vorzeitig abgeloost!
Aber die Linsensuppe im Lautertal war auch fein


----------



## carmin (13. November 2005)

axx schrieb:
			
		

> noch ein paar andere Pix von der Tour:


Auf dem zweiten geschickt die Wanderer wegretuschiert 



			
				kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> Nächstes mal vielleicht etwas früher ankündigen..


Na, diesmal warns doch immerhin 20 Stunden  Aber is klar, sobald es eben feststeht. Ist ja nicht so, dass wir das am Montag schon wissen, aber erst Freitag Abend verraten, damit sich die andern schön ärgern...

Schon mal in den Wetterbericht für kommende Woche gespickt?
Ab Donnerstag Schnee...? (In Worten: S c h n e e).
Kann man sich noch gar nicht recht vorstellen.

Aber spricht für potentielle Interessenten eigentlich etwas dagegen, den Nachtritt auf *Dienstag 19 Uhr* vorzuverlegen? Wenns am Mittwoch schon anfangen sollte zu siffen.


----------



## junkyjerk (13. November 2005)

ich brauch endlich mal ne gescheite lampe, mit meiner funzel will ich mich nicht so recht auf eine nachttour einlassen...

was habt ihr denn so für lampen/scheinwerfer... ich hab immer noch keinen bock 500-800 für ne lupine auszugeben...


----------



## carmin (13. November 2005)

junkyjerk schrieb:
			
		

> was habt ihr denn so für lampen/scheinwerfer... ich hab immer noch keinen bock 500-800 für ne lupine auszugeben...


Um Gottes Willen, das ist auch gar nicht nötig... Je nach technologischem Anspruch (speziell an den Akku) kommst durchaus für deutlich unter 100 weg. Anregungen zuhauf im Elektronik-Unterforum; axxens rattenscharfe Getränkedosen-Blende kann man zB gerade am Ende des Gardena-Threads bewundern. Und nachdem meine geschmolzen war (siehe auch weiter oben in diesem Thread, so um #500 rum), habe ich mir Carstens selbstgedrehte Alulampe (nur das Gehäuse in Einzelausführung, Rest hatte ich ja) zugelegt.


----------



## axx (13. November 2005)

Also die Preise von kommerziellen Lampen sind schon erschreckend. Da kommt eigentlich nur Eigenbau in Frage.

Ich hab mir diese Lampe selber gebastelt. Eckdaten: 20W, 3:15 Brenndauer, 815g, 80 EUR. 
Mit einer Bleiakku wird der Aufbau noch deutlich einfacher und billiger, allerdings bei höherem Gewicht / geringerer Brenndauer.

Edit:
Nightride am Di. ist auch ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (13. November 2005)

axx schrieb:
			
		

> Also die Preise von kommerziellen Lampen sind schon erschreckend.


... zB 980 Euro für die Supernova P99-D


----------



## junkyjerk (13. November 2005)

ja nicht schlecht eure lampen, so eine muss ich mir auch mal zulegen.. ich muss mir mal die selbstbauanleitungen genauer anschauen.... kann man diese metallgehäuse irgendwo käuflich erwerben?


----------



## carmin (13. November 2005)

junkyjerk schrieb:
			
		

> kann man diese metallgehäuse irgendwo käuflich erwerben?


Das von Carsten offenbar nicht mehr (und man darf ihn auch nicht danach fragen *g*). Na, die Gardena ist, solang man sie nicht eingeschaltet im Rucksack lässt, absolut praxistauglich und preislich wohl kaum zu schlagen. Wenns doch Metall sein soll: Es gab auch schon Lösungen aus kleineren Getränkedosen, oder irgendwelchen abgesägten Strahlern aus dem Baumarkt.

Was ich noch ziemlich gut fände, vor allem wegen der LINSE, sind diese kleinen Zusatzstrahler für Motorräder -- wären die nur nicht fest auf 55 Watt ausgelegt (oder gibts auch H3 Lampen in 20 Watt?)


----------



## sportlady_76 (14. November 2005)

Hallo,

weiß jemand ob die Ulmer allergisch gegen MTB's sind oder liegen die dicken Stämme zu Trainingszwecken im Weg herum? Ist ja ganz nett, aber die Äste könnte man wenigstens entfernen


----------



## junkyjerk (14. November 2005)

falls du den trail von bermaringen ins lautertal runter meinst, das waren wir, über den baumstamm kann man locker rüberrollen, man muss sich wohl ein wenig vor der wurzel danach in acht nehmen, die hat schon den einen oder anderen in bedrängnis gebracht.  

das mit den ästen nehme ich mir das nächste mal, wenn ich da runterrolle, vor....


----------



## Lady_Eve (15. November 2005)

es werden auch gerade ziemlich viel baumfällarbeiten erledigt, aber die sind meist nach 4-5 tagen wieder weg, siehe hochsträß zwischen blaustein und arnegg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (15. November 2005)

Wer Lust auf einen Nightride hat:
Wir (d.h. voraussichtlich: carmin, octane, bischof, ich) treffen uns heute um 19:30 an der Fussgänger-Donaubrücke beim Roxy. Mitfahrer willkommen!


----------



## junkyjerk (15. November 2005)

wie gesagt, jederzeit gerne, aber ich brauch erst noch ne funzel, am wochenende werd ich die "bauarbeiten" mal beginnen...

@lady_eve: was ist aus den pedaleinbauarbeiten    geworden? kurbel wieder heile oder immer noch putte?


----------



## THP (15. November 2005)

War heute am Kuhberg unterwegs und bin auch über n haufen quer liegende Stämme und Astgabeln und zeug gehoppelt... das sah nicht grad nach zufall aus... 
@axx: wo seid ihr da lang gefahren?


----------



## chickenway-user (15. November 2005)

junkyjerk schrieb:
			
		

> wie gesagt, jederzeit gerne, aber ich brauch erst noch ne funzel, am wochenende werd ich die "bauarbeiten" mal beginnen...



Öhh, was hälst du davon, wenn wir gleich gemeinsam ein paar Lampen bauen würden... ich bin blos am WE nicht da. Also wenn dann wananders.


----------



## carmin (15. November 2005)

Woa, SIEBEN Leutz waren wir heut 

@Lampenbauer: Hätte auch noch ne Bratbeck-Platine inkl Bauteile abzugeben, falls sich jemand einen LiIonen-Akku löten will.



			
				THP schrieb:
			
		

> War heute am Kuhberg unterwegs und bin auch über n haufen quer liegende Stämme und Astgabeln und zeug gehoppelt... das sah nicht grad nach zufall aus...


Meinst, dass Waldarbeiter wegen UNS Bäume quer legen? Kann ich mir grade schwer vorstellen


----------



## kupfermark (15. November 2005)

Ich hab heut auch gemerkt, dass ich ne gescheite Lampe bräuchte. Ich find die Sigma-Mirage jetzt allerdings doch nicht mehr so schlecht, nach dem crashtest im Acker...

Wenn man allerdings zwischen carmin und axx bleibt, reicht auf den Trails auch ne LED-Lampe von Sigma. Aber sonst nicht.   

Mark


----------



## axx (15. November 2005)

So, das war doch heut mal ein lustiger Nightride. Mit so einer großen Gruppe   
Das Tempo fand ich ganz schön sportlich, da schmeckt danach das Abendessen umso besser   



			
				kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man allerdings zwischen carmin und axx bleibt, reicht auf den Trails auch ne LED-Lampe von Sigma.


Immer diese Licht-Schmarotzer   



			
				carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst, dass Waldarbeiter wegen UNS Bäume quer legen? Kann ich mir grade schwer vorstellen



Also die Äste, die seit kurzem auf dem Hochsträß-Waldrand-Trail rumliegen, kamen glaub ich kaum von Waldarbeitern. Zumindest sah das Gehölz nicht frisch gefällt aus, und es gab auch keine Spuren von Baumfällarbeiten. Auf diesem Trail sind ja auch im Sommer immer wieder Holzverschiebungen zu beobachten. Aber solange man noch drüberfahren kann, ists ja nicht so schlimm.



			
				THP schrieb:
			
		

> @axx: wo seid ihr da lang gefahren?


Äh, meinst du jetzt den Nightride oder die Allgäu-Tour??


----------



## Lady_Eve (16. November 2005)

@junkyjerg

meine kurbel is wieder heile, habe sie montag umtauschen lassen. war wohl ein produktionsfehler...

ja, ne lampe wäre schon schön gewesen bei meiner ersten probefahrt am montag um 17.30 uhr


----------



## junkyjerk (16. November 2005)

Lady_Eve schrieb:
			
		

> @junkyjerg




ähem *räusper* junkyjerk bitte..  

ich will fotos sehen von deinem neuen bike... also schnell welche online stellen gelle?


----------



## techstar (16. November 2005)

hey zusammen!

meld mich mal wieder aus der versenkung.
leider ist meine gabel zur zeit noch zu diversen wartungs- und reparaturarbeiten eingeschickt, doch wenn das ding wieder am bike ist, dann würd ich mich freuen, mal wieder mit euch ulmern auf tour zu gehen (gerne auch nachts)   

euch so lang schon mal viel spaß!

schöne grüße aus heidenheim
andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (17. November 2005)

da flowmaschta 

Gabel immer noch futsch? Musst ja langsam Entzugserscheinungen haben...

Klar, wenn Du fertig hast, meld Dich einfach, bist immer eingeladen!


----------



## Lady_Eve (17. November 2005)

junkyjerk ;-) sorry, tippfehler, man sollte halt zwischendurch mal denken, tippen, abschicken und nicht andersrum...

Fotos? Naja, bisher stehts noch eingequetscht neben nem cannondale f600 und hat noch nicht viel gelände gesehen aber ich hoffe dass wir am WE vielleicht was schießen können... ansonsten musst du dich halt bit katalogbildern zufrieden geben ;-)


----------



## chickenway-user (17. November 2005)

@chorge:

Was hällst du davon wenn wir am Montag endlich mal unsere Nicolai-Begaff-Tour machen?

Hab bis 13:00 Uhr Vorlesung. Danach hätt ich Zeit 


Alle anderen dürfen natürlich auch mit, wenn sie wollen...


----------



## chorge (18. November 2005)

Muss leider am Montag Nachmittag nach Weißenhorn... Mist! Am WE bin ich auch bereits verplant. SCHADE!!!!


----------



## chickenway-user (18. November 2005)

chorge schrieb:
			
		

> Muss leider am Montag Nachmittag nach Weißenhorn... Mist! Am WE bin ich auch bereits verplant. SCHADE!!!!



Und das darauffolgende Wochenende? Da wär ich mal wieder da...

@lle: hat von euch jemand da Zeit und Lust? (also Montag oder das Wochenende danach?)


----------



## kupfermark (18. November 2005)

Montag wird gearbeitet, kommt DIESES WE jemand mit (also morgen oder So)??


----------



## junkyjerk (18. November 2005)

na wat für ne frage... klaro... ich bin auf jeden fall wieder mit dabei, hab mir auch extra schutzbleche gekauft....


----------



## junkyjerk (19. November 2005)

also leute, wann wollen wir morgen losmachen? und lady_eve´s neues bike bewundern?

wieder so 13:30uhr am ortseingang blaustein an der litfassäule?


----------



## Lady_Eve (21. November 2005)

Hey, waren leider am Sonntag schon ausgebucht, dafür haben wir mein Bike am Samstag in Böfingen langsam mal an seine natürliche Umgebung gewöhnt!!! GEILGEILGEIL! Bin bereit für die nächste Saison und natürlich auch winterliche Ausflüge, zu meinen Reifen kommt jetzt ein neuer Satz Contis hinzu (vielleicht kein Wintergrip, aber auf jeden fall Grip ;-) ) und dann heißt es "LETS FETZ"
Dieses WE wirds bei mir mit fahren allerdings auch nix, volles Programm ist angesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (21. November 2005)

Wer hat Lust und Zeit morgen Abend den Wald mit Lichtern zu erhellen???


----------



## kupfermark (21. November 2005)

Ich wär wieder dabei!!

Gruss
Mark


----------



## axx (21. November 2005)

Eigentlich wollten wir diese Woche Mittwoch abend fahren, passt das bei euch auch? Falls nein, wäre für mich der Dienstag auch ok.


----------



## chorge (21. November 2005)

Ich kann halt leider Mittwochs nie... Daher ist für mich Dienstag immer besser! Allerdings wäre es mir auch wichtig, dass es kalt genug ist - Schnee/Schlamm-Matsch sind z.Zt. ganz schlecht bei mir, da ich keine Zeit hab mein Rad zu waschen! 
(... und es ist doch noch ganz neu...  das arme Ding...   )


----------



## carmin (21. November 2005)

chorge schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann halt leider Mittwochs nie... Daher ist für mich Dienstag immer besser! Allerdings wäre es mir auch wichtig, dass es kalt genug ist - Schnee/Schlamm-Matsch sind z.Zt. ganz schlecht bei mir, da ich keine Zeit hab mein Rad zu waschen!


Hm, aber bis die Wege trockengefroren sind, wird es noch einiges kälter werden müssen. Bei diesen +/-1 Grad bleibt alles Schlamm. Aber ist es Dir so wichtig, das Beik jedesmal zu waschen?

Wenn Dir Dienstag lieber ist, machen wirs morgen. (Aber war da nicht mal jemand, der wieder nur Mittwoch konnte?) Mir ist es relativ egal, Mittwoch war nur eine leichte Präferenz wg. (a) Wetter (b) mehr Zeit für Reifenwechsel


----------



## chorge (21. November 2005)

Mir ist der Matsch relativ egal... Aber das Salz... Naja, vielleicht nehm ich ja auch einfach das CC-Bike!

REIFENWECHSEL???????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (21. November 2005)

So viel Salz werden wir wohl nicht sehen unterwegs... 

Also dann morgen? 19:30 Fußgängerbrücke? Wäre gut, wenn wirs gleich festlegen könnten, muss doch meine Woche planen 

Reifenwexel: ja, hatte am Freitag schon massive Traktionsprobleme... Daher tät ich so langsam Speiks präferieren.


----------



## kupfermark (21. November 2005)

Ja, das passt! 

Mark


----------



## chorge (21. November 2005)

OK, 19:30Uhr... Bin dabei!

Wer noch?!??!?!!?!


----------



## axx (21. November 2005)

Bin auch dabei.

Spikereifen bei diesem Matschwetter, meinst du das bringt wirklich was


----------



## chorge (22. November 2005)

So, dann kristallisiert sich das mit heut Abend also raus... FREU!! Dann darf also heute meine Gardena-Lampe - danke Axel! - ihre Premierenfahrt machen... Werd mal meine Sigma dennoch montieren - falls JunkyJerk kommen will: Du kannst sie notfalls benutzen!


----------



## chorge (22. November 2005)

Heya, evtl. bekommen wir noch weiblichen Zulauf - allerdings noch unsicher, und wir müssten sie in Söflingen einsammeln. Anna hätte heute ihre NightRide-Premiere (auf dem Bike) und würde meine Sigma nehmen. Ich hoffe es ist nicht schlimm, dass sie vergleichsweise langsam fährt - notfalls trenn ich mich halt auf halber Strecke von euch und radel mit Ihr langsamer weiter. Sie fährt zwar echt alles mit, war auch schon auf dem Tremalzo, aber eben gemächlich...


----------



## chickenway-user (22. November 2005)

chorge schrieb:
			
		

> Heya, evtl. bekommen wir noch weiblichen Zulauf - allerdings noch unsicher, und wir müssten sie in Söflingen einsammeln. Anna hätte heute ihre NightRide-Premiere (auf dem Bike) und würde meine Sigma nehmen. Ich hoffe es ist nicht schlimm, dass sie vergleichsweise langsam fährt - notfalls trenn ich mich halt auf halber Strecke von euch und radel mit Ihr langsamer weiter. Sie fährt zwar echt alles mit, war auch schon auf dem Tremalzo, aber eben gemächlich...



Anna aus Sonthofen (oder irgendwo da im Eck?)


----------



## chorge (22. November 2005)

Nene, aus Söflingen... wir waren ein halbes Jahr zusammen. Sie kommt wohl doch eher nicht mit, da sie gerade noch an der Uni im Labor am verzweifeln ist.   
Kommst du mit? Nehme mein FR


----------



## bischoff (22. November 2005)

hi,

hoffe ihr geniest die Ausfahrt. Vielleicht bis näxt Time.

bischoff


----------



## carmin (23. November 2005)

Ja, war fein. Ein kleines bisschen weniger schnell als letztes Mal. Dafür haben alle die Kurve gekriegt 


			
				axx schrieb:
			
		

> Spikereifen bei diesem Matschwetter, meinst du das bringt wirklich was


Ja, halt für das Eis zwischen den Matschlöchern. (Nur fürs Protokoll )

Mit Rücksicht auf chorges Terminkalender würden wir nun doch generell den Dienstag anpeilen; wenn chorge dann doch mal nicht kann, aber am Mittwoch einer mitwill, können wir das dann adaptiv handhaben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (23. November 2005)

chorge schrieb:
			
		

> Nene, aus Söflingen... wir waren ein halbes Jahr zusammen. Sie kommt wohl doch eher nicht mit, da sie gerade noch an der Uni im Labor am verzweifeln ist.
> Kommst du mit? Nehme mein FR



Ne, muß mir erstmal Lampen basteln. 
Aber davor brauch ich erstmal wieder ne Wohnung (oder jemanden der mir ein paar quadratmeter Werkstatt zur Verfügung stellt)...

Aber Dienstags find ich gut. Weil Dienstags ist nicht Mittwoch und Mittwoch find ich nicht gut


----------



## carmin (23. November 2005)

chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> oder jemanden der mir ein paar quadratmeter Werkstatt zur Verfügung stellt


Sprich, es geht gar nicht so sehr um Dich, sondern nur um einen Platz für die Beiks...

Radel doch mal an die Uni, da hängen soo viele Zettel, die WG-Zimmer anbieten. (Weiß ja nicht, wie das Angebot an der FH so ist.)


----------



## chickenway-user (24. November 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Sprich, es geht gar nicht so sehr um Dich, sondern nur um einen Platz für die Beiks...
> 
> Radel doch mal an die Uni, da hängen soo viele Zettel, die WG-Zimmer anbieten. (Weiß ja nicht, wie das Angebot an der FH so ist.)




Nö, ich brauch eigentlich nur ein wenig Werkzeug und so Zeug. Hab kein Bock das alles in mein 1 Monats-Übergangszimmer zu schleppen. Und dann bräuchte ich natürlich noch Motivation  

Ich kuck mir jetzt am WE noch ein paar WG´s an. (bzw. eigentlich lass ich da eher mich ankucken   )

Aber wenn wir grad beim Thema sind, machen wir was am Wochenende? Samstag würd mir gut passen...


----------



## chorge (24. November 2005)

Also ich bin Samstag evtl. auch für was zu haben - aber ohne Garantie...


----------



## kupfermark (24. November 2005)

Ich kann dieses WE leider nicht. 

@ carmin und axx: habt ihr die Gardena-Lampen eigentlich nach Joerkys Anleitung gebaut? Er hat für die elektronischen Sachen sogar einen Link ins Netz gestellt: http://www.reichelt.de/?PROVID=2037;VorlagenID=49. 

Passt das so, oder habt ihr irgendwelche zusätzliche Vorschläge? Das würd ich mir dann nämlich auch zutrauen! 

Will nicht länger als Licht-Schnorrer bezeichnet werden   

Gruss Mark


----------



## carmin (24. November 2005)

kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> @ carmin und axx: habt ihr die Gardena-Lampen eigentlich nach Joerkys Anleitung gebaut?


Naja, seine Anleitung ist ja ganz neu. Für die Gardena-Lampen gabs im Gardena-Thread ja schon genügend Anregungen. Die IRCs hat axx besorgt (schwierige Quelle...), die Fassung hab ich mir aus dem Baumarkt geholt und den Rest aus der Bastelkiste...

Joerkys Liste ist schon mal ein guter Anfang, aber ich würds nicht 1:1 übernehmen. Insbesondere der Cinch-Stecker auf Batterieseite ist eine schlechte Idee (hab ich zwar auch so, ist aber sehr kurzschlussträchtig); axx hats andersrum (aber woher hat er einen Einbau-Cinch-Stecker...?)

Schnur-Zwischenschalter find ich auch nicht so praktisch. KFZ-Sicherung muss auch nicht sein, bis 6.3 A gehn auch noch die billigeren Kabelsicherungshalter mit 5x20-Einsätzen. Akku musst überlegen; 3.4 Ah reicht für grade so 2h, also entweder zwei davon oder (wie chorge) den nächstgrößeren (der dazu noch billiger ist). Für Cinch finde ich Rundkabel attraktiver als Lautsprecherlitze (1m 2pol für 75 cent im bauhaus). Für IRCs hat sich ja chorge schon angeboten.

Soo... was ist jetzt noch übrig von der Liste...?

Fürs WoE hab ich noch keine festen Pläne, aber mehr Pläne als Tage...


----------



## chickenway-user (24. November 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Fürs WoE hab ich noch keine festen Pläne, aber mehr Pläne als Tage...



Ja dann Plan doch mal was für uns


----------



## kupfermark (24. November 2005)

@ carmin:

Danke für die Tips! War schon beim Baumarkt und hab grad die Bestellung bei Reichelt aufgegeben! 

Hoffentlich hab ich sie fertig bis Di   

Gruss
Mark


----------



## axx (24. November 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Insbesondere der Cinch-Stecker auf Batterieseite ist eine schlechte Idee (hab ich zwar auch so, ist aber sehr kurzschlussträchtig); axx hats andersrum (aber woher hat er einen Einbau-Cinch-Stecker...?)



Ich hab einfach den vorderen Teil von einem Cinch-Stecker genommen, und statt der Kappe hinten eine Mutter draufgeschraubt (oder vielleicht hab ich's auch geklebt, weiss nicht mehr). klick 



			
				carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Fürs WoE hab ich noch keine festen Pläne, aber mehr Pläne als Tage...



Ich bin noch völlig planlos. Samstag nachmittag hätt ich vermutlich Zeit.



			
				kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich hab ich sie fertig bis Di



Cool, dann knacken wir gemeinsam die 100W Grenze  

Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (24. November 2005)

kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> @ carmin:
> 
> Danke für die Tips! War schon beim Baumarkt und hab grad die Bestellung bei Reichelt aufgegeben!
> 
> ...


soso du schneller fuchs, haste dir schon alle sachen bestellt, na da muss ich doch zusehen, dass ich auch endlich ne funzel zusammen krieg, nen 55w scheinwerfer hab ich schon, fehlt nur noch der 10kg-akku


----------



## carmin (25. November 2005)

axx schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab einfach den vorderen Teil von einem Cinch-Stecker genommen, und statt der Kappe hinten eine Mutter draufgeschraubt


Ahhhhhh. Manche Lösungen können so EINFACH sein...



			
				junkyjerk schrieb:
			
		

> nen 55w scheinwerfer hab ich schon


Is das jetzt Dein Ernst...??

Das könnte Dein Traumakku sein:







12 V, 65 Ah, also rund 14 Stunden bei 55 Watt.
25 Kilo (aber Du hast ja nen leichten LRS).


----------



## kupfermark (25. November 2005)

Dann wär aber sowas leichter!! Bräuchtest dann nur noch nen Auspuff aus dem Rucksack


----------



## junkyjerk (25. November 2005)

ja das sind ja traumhafte vorschläge...   

nee, im ernst, ich muss mal schauen, wie ich die sache in angriff nehme, ich warte mal bis kupfermark seine lampe hat und schau mir die dann mal live an und dann kann ich immer noch entscheiden, was ich mache.. im moment falle ich sowieso aus, ich hab mir den rücken verrenkt... sone shice


----------



## kupfermark (25. November 2005)

Ui, so schlimm dass Du nicht mal arbeiten kannst? Oder wieso bist Du um diese Zeit im Internet? 

Jedenfalls gute Besserung, und lass Dich kräftig durchmassieren


----------



## chickenway-user (25. November 2005)

Könnt ihr mal eure Lampenbaupläne und Rückenschmerzen verschieben und euch der viel wichtigeren Wochenendplanung widmen?


Ich fang einfach mal an:

Wär euch Samstag um 10:00 recht?


@chorge: Montag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (25. November 2005)

chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> Wär euch Samstag um 10:00 recht?


Uah, viel zu früh.

(Samstag ist wohl die einzige Gelegenheit, die Unterschriftenlisten wieder einzusammeln, und der Andy macht nicht vor 10 auf. Plus weitere Besorgungen bin ich bestimmt den ganzen Vormittag beschäftigt.)

Also wenn, dann eher Samstag Nachmittag. Armin Mann überlegt gerade, am Sonntag herzukommen -- wie sähe es da bei Euch aus? (Ich kann nur 1x)


----------



## chorge (25. November 2005)

Also ich wäre am Samstag dabei! Wenn ich nicht arbeite, gern schon ab 11 oder so - ansonsten ab halb 3...
Sonntag "muss" ich in die Falkensteiner Höhle


----------



## axx (25. November 2005)

Samstag vormittag hab ich jetzt schon verplant, Zeit hätte ich so ab 14:00. Oder am Sonntag ab 15:00.


----------



## chickenway-user (25. November 2005)

Ihh, ein Höhlenmensch 

Auch nicht schlecht. Morgen ausschlafen...

Also machen wir um 14:00?

Und Sonntag um 3 können wir ja auch was machen...


----------



## junkyjerk (25. November 2005)

14:00 uhr klingt gut, mal schauen, ob ich mich frei machen kann, hab meiner freundin versprochen (jetzt nicht lachen), mit ihr plätzchen zu backen...


----------



## chickenway-user (25. November 2005)

Also gut, mindestens 3 Zustimmungen für 14:00 Uhr sind glaub ich ausreichend. Wo treffen wir uns?


----------



## carmin (25. November 2005)

14 Uhr ist super, bin dabei.

Wie wärs am Bahnhof Herrlingen, wie früher? Oder solln wir lieber wieder mal Wilhelmsburg fahren?

Größenordnung 3 Stunden, oder soll ich gleich Licht mitnehmen?


----------



## kupfermark (25. November 2005)

Na dann viel Spass mit denen da:  


http://www.swr.de/swr4/bw/regional/schwaben/special/wandern/2005/11/26/print.html


----------



## carmin (25. November 2005)

ach Du schei$$e, das is ja mal geil. 

Wie hast denn das jetzt gefunden? Also entweder noch mal kurz 100 Biker zusammentrommeln, oder woanders beiken.

Wir sollten uns aber schnell entscheiden, muss noch chickenway Bescheid geben.


----------



## axx (25. November 2005)

Aha, jetzt wissen wir, warum Mark keine Zeit zum Biken hat, er ist beim Wandern  
Oder wie bist du denn auf den Termin gestoßen?

Treffpunkt Bhf Herrlingen ist trotzdem ok, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (25. November 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> ach Du schei$$e, das is ja mal geil.
> 
> Wie hast denn das jetzt gefunden? Also entweder noch mal kurz 100 Biker zusammentrommeln, oder woanders beiken.
> 
> Wir sollten uns aber schnell entscheiden, muss noch chickenway Bescheid geben.



Ja, also es reicht wenn du dem morgen Bescheid sagst. Der weiß ja das es um 14:00 losgeht   

Andrerseits könnte man das auch ausnutzen und davon ausgehen, das da wo die nicht sind niemand ist. Außer es verläuft sich wer  Also praktisch der ganze Sauladen auf einen Haufen konzentriert. Rest frei...


----------



## carmin (25. November 2005)

axx schrieb:
			
		

> Treffpunkt Bhf Herrlingen ist trotzdem ok, oder?


Wegen mir gern. Können ja dann immer noch Richtung Blaubeuren faahn.



			
				chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> Also praktisch der ganze Sauladen auf einen Haufen konzentriert.


Cool fände ich halt, wenn es eine Auseinandersetzung gäbe, und das kommt dann gleich abends im Radio.


----------



## chorge (26. November 2005)

Also Jungs! Dann steht also 14 Uhr in Herrlingen?! Wenn ich da bin, bin ich da - oder es reicht mir nicht, dann müsst ihr nicht warten... kann's noch nicht sicher zusagen


----------



## carmin (26. November 2005)

Ja.

Muss auch einfach mal die Wanderer angucken.


----------



## chorge (26. November 2005)

Muss arbeiten... kann also nicht kommen - sorry!


----------



## carmin (27. November 2005)

Wie wars in der Höhle?

Wann war nochmal der Sendetermin für den SWR-4-Bericht?

Dann bis zum Nachtradeln am Dienstag... 7 Teilnehmer haben wir lt LMB ja schon


----------



## kupfermark (27. November 2005)

Ach, kam es denn zu einer Auseinandersetzung?? Wieviele warens denn?

Ich werd am Di wahrscheinlich nochmal Licht schnorren müssen. Glaub nicht, dass die Teile morgen noch kommen. Immerhin hab ich jetzt mal die Brause ausgehöhlt. (sogar ohne mich zu verletzen   )


----------



## axx (27. November 2005)

Das war schon eine ziemliche Horde. Ich schätze mal so 60-80 Leute, teils mit Stöcken bewaffnet. Wir haben uns dann doch lieber nicht mit ihnen geknüppelt, das hätte ins Auge gehen können 

Und natürlich gibts am Montag eine Reportage, über diese tolle Wanderveranstaltung


----------



## carmin (27. November 2005)

kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, kam es denn zu einer Auseinandersetzung??


neinnein  Aber es waren vieeel mehr, als wir gedacht hatten. An die 80 oder so. Und eine Frau hat per Megaphon den Studioleiter vorgestellt, was mit tosendem Applaus bedacht wurde. Und der Typ vom Albverein hat danach die Strecke skizziert: irgendwo über die Felder bei Asch, und dann den Fahrweg (!) von Wippingen nach Lautern runter. Ich sach immer: Wanderer triffste meist auf den breiten Wegen...

Wir waren dennoch nicht im Lautertal sondern in Blaubeuren und haben an der Sau noch die letzten goldenen Sonnenstrahlen genossen. Und ich hab mal wieder die Kamera vergessen 

Edit: ah, Joe hatte eine ähnliche Schätzung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (28. November 2005)

Wäre schon auch gerne geradelt am WE...

Aber in der Höhle war's auch ganz Ok   Siehe Bilder von heut Mittag...
Wer sich etwas auskennt in der Falkensteiner: Wir waren am 2. Siphon. Diesen und den gleich darauffolgenden 3ten Siphon habe ich noch kurz durchtaucht, und habe somit persönliches Neuland betreten, wo ich bislang nicht war.


----------



## chorge (28. November 2005)

@ Chickenway: Kann heute Mittag leider nicht, da ich bei nem Umzug helfen sollte...


----------



## chickenway-user (28. November 2005)

chorge schrieb:
			
		

> @ Chickenway: Kann heute Mittag leider nicht, da ich bei nem Umzug helfen sollte...



Passt mir gut. Hab eigentlich auch keine Zeit!  

Sind euch auch schon die "Mit-dem-Rad-durch-Afrika"-Plakate aufgefallen? Geht da irgendwer hin?




 "Und, habt ihr die Spikes schon aufgezogen"


----------



## chorge (29. November 2005)

Und gleich vorweg: Ich kann heut Abend nicht zum NightRide kommen...   
Hab zu viel zu erledigen, da ich am Do auf ne Hütte fahre!


----------



## axx (29. November 2005)

Dann mal viel Spass auf der Hütte! Was treibst du denn da?

*Wer kommt heut abend um 19:30 alles mit zum Nightride?*


----------



## kupfermark (29. November 2005)

Bin auch wieder dabei! Muss allerdings tatsächlich wieder Licht schnorren, dachte der Versand geht schneller.. 

Bis dann,
Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (30. November 2005)

Habt Ihr Euch eigentlich schon um die Trailhunter-DVD beworben? Koscht nix.


----------



## chickenway-user (1. Dezember 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Habt Ihr Euch eigentlich schon um die Trailhunter-DVD beworben? Koscht nix.



Glaub schon....


----------



## kupfermark (1. Dezember 2005)

Hat eigentlich nächste Woche jemand Bock auf einen 

*IBC-Glühwein-Treff auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt ??? * 


Vorschlag:
Donnerstag 8.12. 17:00 Uhr Treffpunkt "Abt"

Gruss
Mark


----------



## chickenway-user (1. Dezember 2005)

kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> Hat eigentlich nächste Woche jemand Bock auf einen
> 
> *IBC-Glühwein-Treff auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt ??? *
> 
> ...



Klar. Aber lasst die Fahrräder daheim, das ist da tödlich...

Und ne (oder zwei) Stunde später reicht doch eigentlich auch, oder?

Aber was hat das mit Touren zu tun? Für sowas gibts den Ulm-Thread


----------



## Lady_Eve (2. Dezember 2005)

Würde ja auch gern kommen aber donnerstags ist bei mir immer training und ich bin froh wenn ich um 18 uhr von der arbeit komme...
wie wäre es denn mit freitag oder samstag um 18 uhr?


----------



## kupfermark (2. Dezember 2005)

Gut, Fr ist auch OK. Sa geht nicht, da bin ich in der Silvretta Nova   



Hab übrigens meine Lampe gestern fertig gekriegt!!!

@junkyjerk: Ist sogar für einen linkshändigen Biologen machbar, also fang an zu basteln, bevor der Winter rum ist!!!

@axx: ich brauch nur noch nen engeren Überzieher, der MTB-Schlauch liegt nicht so richtig eng an, wär nett wenn Du mir am Di was mitbringen könntest   

Mark


----------



## junkyjerk (2. Dezember 2005)

kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> @axx: ich brauch nur noch nen engeren Überzieher


     

sowas kriegste in der apotheke oder in jedem supermarkt....


----------



## axx (4. Dezember 2005)

Glühmarkt ist nie verkehrt, egal ob Do. oder Fr., aber 18 oder 19 Uhr wär mir auch lieber.



			
				junkyjerk schrieb:
			
		

> Hab übrigens meine Lampe gestern fertig gekriegt!!!



Gratulation!
Ich bring dir am Dienstag ein Stück Schlauch mit, falls ichs nicht vergesse.



			
				junkyjerk schrieb:
			
		

> sowas kriegste in der apotheke oder in jedem supermarkt....



Lichtundurchlässig, hitzebeständig und auf beiden Seiten offen. Da wird die Apothekerin aber gucken


----------



## chorge (5. Dezember 2005)

Ähm... los, hasst mich, schlagt auf mich ein... ich kann am Di schon wieder nicht!


----------



## carmin (5. Dezember 2005)

Wieso sollten wir Dich hassen dafür... Dadurch, dass keine Zeit hast, bist doch schon genug gestraft 

kupfermark, Deine Lampe sieht super aus! Da tun mir Entgegenkommende langsam wirklich leid... Und das mit dem Überzieher war fast schon signaturverdächtig ^^

Bis Dienstag Abend also!

(Ich will übrigens wieder Schnee und Eis haben!! Was soll der ganze Schlamm jetzt? Grrrr.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (5. Dezember 2005)

Danke schön! Bin morgen klar auch wieder dabei, muss das gute Ding schliesslich testen! 

Ich lass sie jetzt aber doch so wie sie jetzt ist, hab mir inzwischen genug meine Finger zerschunden   

Mark


----------



## kupfermark (7. Dezember 2005)

So, nachdem nun doch ein paar abgesagt haben, sind axx und ich halt zu zweit durch die heimischen Wälder gezogen. 

Und das Beste: meine Lampe hat den 3,5 Std Härtetest Überstanden! War fast alles dabei: Regentauglichkeit, Crashtest und Temperaturschwankungen zwischen -1 und 2 Grad. Und leuchtet immer noch!   

Also bis Fr, 18 Uhr beim Treffpunkt Abt, oder?!

Mark


----------



## carmin (7. Dezember 2005)

kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> Regentauglichkeit, Crashtest


Es hat geregnet...? Und wo biste denn gecrasht?

Fr 1800 werd ich noch innem Wörkschop sitzen (oder stehen...) Aber viel Spaß, und benehmt Euch


----------



## axx (7. Dezember 2005)

Das war gestern eine ordentliche Tour, waren über 50km   
Aber viel länger hätte mein Akku glaub ich nicht gehalten.

"An dem Sturz ist meine neue Lampe schuld, mit meiner alten wär ich nicht so schnell gefahren"   

Wenn das Wetter am Fr. nicht zu eklig ist, bin ich dabei.


----------



## kupfermark (7. Dezember 2005)

Meine Füsse hättens gestern auch nicht länger ausgehalten, ausserdem musste ich Single-Speed-Like noch den Berg nach Wippingen hochfahren, weil mir das Schaltwerk eingefroren ist, da ging gar nix mehr!

Der Sturz war nicht der Rede wert, mir ist nur auf dem Trail nach Arnegg runter mal das VR weggerutscht, ist aber nix passiert.


----------



## junkyjerk (7. Dezember 2005)

@kupfermark: du musst mir mal noch dringend vor weihnachten deine lampe zeigen, denn ich hab über die feiertage ein wenig zeit. da wollt ich auch mal mit basteln anfangen.


----------



## kupfermark (9. Dezember 2005)

@junkyjerk:

Soviel Zeit brauchst Du dafür gar nicht. Die Lampe zu bauen dauert auch nicht viel länger als ne Runde am Rechner zu zocken   

Die Lampe sieht eigentlich nicht viel anders aus als all die anderen Lampen aus dem Gardena-Thread, aber ich zeig sie Dir natürlich trotzdem gern. Ich kann ja Di vorm Nightride kurz bei Dir vorbeischauen.

@all
Weihnachtsmarkt wird bei mir doch nix, bin erkältet und "muss" morgen Skifahren gehn.  

Gruss
Mark


----------



## chickenway-user (9. Dezember 2005)

> Weihnachtsmarkt wird bei mir doch nix



Darf ich mich dem anschließen? Muss ins Kino...


----------



## axx (9. Dezember 2005)

Ist mir grad recht, dass ihr auch keine Zeit habt. Ich komm heut wohl doch nicht vor 8 aus dem Büro 

Wie sieht's am So. 14:00 mit Biken aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (10. Dezember 2005)

Wahrscheinlich kann ich dabei sein. Wo gehts los? Wohin fahren? Mit Licht?


----------



## axx (11. Dezember 2005)

Hallo!

Hat bei diesem furchtbar hellen Sonnenschein und diesem scheusslich blauen Himmel niemand Lust auf Biken? Kupfermark, wie schauts aus?

Carmin und ich starten um 13 Uhr am Bhf. Herrlingen, wer Lust hat, einfach pünktlich da sein. Oder besser hier noch Bescheid sagen. Das Wetter ist doch geil


----------



## kupfermark (11. Dezember 2005)

Mhmm..... Würd ja gern, aber muss noch ins Labor und danach bei nem Umzug helfen.

Viel Spass euch, bin am Di wieder dabei!

Mark


----------



## carmin (11. Dezember 2005)

Wir haben das Nachtradeln heute spontan auf *Mittwoch* verschoben; ich hoffe, das kommt niemandem quer.

Ansonsten wars mal wieder supi heut. Alles festgefroren...

Nur als wir oben an die Sau hinradelten, wich die Vorfreude jähem Entsetzen: Eine gut 20köpfige Wanderergruppe schickte sich grade an, den Trail in Angriff zu nehmen, und eine Frau krächzte uns noch entgegen "der isch jetzt besetzt"... Na, da sind wir halt via Günzelburg runter und haben gleich noch ein paar neue Weglein entdeckt...


----------



## kupfermark (11. Dezember 2005)

Mi ist für mich genauso OK.

Geht dann jemand zu dem Afrika-per-Rad-Dia-Vortrag am Di?
(vielleicht mit Glühwein vorher?)

Mark


----------



## carmin (11. Dezember 2005)

kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> Geht dann jemand zu dem Afrika-per-Rad-Dia-Vortrag am Di?


Wann und wo is der nochmal genau? Eintritt?

"Spam ist Unordnung auf Kosten des Nicht-Weiterdenkens" -- Zitat von dubbel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (11. Dezember 2005)

hier:



			
				www.ulm.de schrieb:
			
		

> Afrika per Rad (Diavortrag)
> 12776 km von Kairo nach Kapstadt, 90 Plattfüße, 7 Verhaftungen, 1 mal unter Gewehrfeuer... Dies sind nur einige Daten einer sechsmonatigen Radtour. Bilder einer eindrucksvollen Landschaft und fremder Kulturen werden untermalt mit Musik und Original-Tondokumenten. Live berichtet der Referent von einer Vielzahl spannender und auch lustiger Begegnungen.
> 
> Weitere Infos:
> ...


----------



## chickenway-user (13. Dezember 2005)

leider keine Zeit heute. Wäre gern hingegangen...


----------



## junkyjerk (14. Dezember 2005)

jürgen, flo und ich waren da.. leider keiner von euch, zumindest haben wir keinen gesehen...

war ein echt guter und spannender vortrag, der einen die fast 3h dauer vergessen gemacht hat....

thumbs up sag ich nur...


----------



## kupfermark (14. Dezember 2005)

@jj
Na das hättest Du auch früher sagen können! Freundin hatte keine Zeit und alleine wollt ich auch nicht hin.. 

*@all: Treffpunkt Nightride heut um 19:30 Bhf Herrlingen * (diesmal ohne SWR4-Wandertruppe   )

(carmin, axx und meinereiner werden wohl dabei sein, stimmts?)

Bis dann
Mark


----------



## junkyjerk (14. Dezember 2005)

@kupfermark: hatte leider keine zeit mehr, dir das eher mitzuteilen, weil die ganze aktion superspontan war... sorry...


----------



## chorge (15. Dezember 2005)

Der Grund weshalb ich gestern nicht mitkommen konnte:


----------



## bischoff (15. Dezember 2005)

chorge schrieb:
			
		

> Der Grund weshalb ich gestern nicht mitkommen konnte:


HI,

ich schätze, wenn der Nebel nicht wär, hätte man Ulm sehen können


----------



## axx (15. Dezember 2005)

geile Bilder   

Wo war das denn?


----------



## chorge (15. Dezember 2005)

Ach, das war in Lehrmoos... Musste DRINGEND Skifahren *lach*


----------



## junkyjerk (17. Dezember 2005)

ist zwar mehr als sinnlos, aber ich frag trotzdem: will einer 2 karten für sonntag, 18.12., für skiopening flims-laax haben?

abfahrt ist mit bayer-reisen um 5:30 uhr muthenhölzle in neu-ulm an der b10

0172/3114385 anrufen bei interesse....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (18. Dezember 2005)

Hallo, bitte wann (Dienstag?), welche Uhrzeit und mit welchem Startort findet die nächste Nachtfahrt statt. Kann auch ein Normalo mitfahren, oder ist das nur was für FR und Dropper? Danke für Info. Gasman.


----------



## carmin (18. Dezember 2005)

Hallo gasman,

(Du heißt nicht zufällig Schröder? )

das nächtliche Radeln ist meistens Dienstag oder Mittwoch (je nach Terminkalender der Teilnehmer), zuletzt aber häufiger Dienstag. Um 19:30. Meist an der Fußgängerbrücke über die Donau unter der B10 (nahe Roxy), zuletzt aber auch mal in Herrlingen. Meist mailen wir uns da vorher nochmal zusammen. Kannst ja ggf mir mal Deine Mailadresse zu-pm-en (nicht hier reinsetzen), dann wirst mit angemailt. Wär toll, wenn wir noch Zuwachs kriegen.

Nee, wir sind alle Normalos


----------



## kupfermark (18. Dezember 2005)

Hi Gasman,

Ich denk wir starten wieder am Dienstag um 19:30 Uhr. Treffpunkt ist an der Donau-Fussgängerbrücke unter der B10.

Wir sind weder Freerider noch Dropper, und freuen uns über jeden der mitfährt!

mark

edit: war ja klar, dass carmin wieder schneller ist...


----------



## carmin (18. Dezember 2005)

kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> edit: war ja klar, dass carmin wieder schneller ist...


Nur im Forum  Nee, hab *rein zufällig* mal vorbeigeguckt...

Ich bin grad durch 30 cm Schnee gestapft... Wenns morgen so weiter schneit (wie angekündigt), könnts ganz schön heftig werden am Dienstag...


----------



## gasman (19. Dezember 2005)

Nein heisse nicht Schröder,
ja freue mich auf morgen abend, hoffentlich bleibts kalt, sonst wirds eine ätzende Sauerei.
Bis morgen. Gasman


----------



## kupfermark (19. Dezember 2005)

Jau, freu mich auch auf Schnee-Biken, endlich mal keine Schlammschlacht mehr!!


Bis dann,
Mark


----------



## axx (19. Dezember 2005)

So, bin gerade vom Skifahren aus dem Allgäu zurück, die Pisten waren so gut wie leer und der Schnee war herrlich 

Hab mich leider erkältet und die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ich morgen auf den Nightride mitkomm liegt bei 5%, für Mittwoch bei 15%


----------



## carmin (19. Dezember 2005)

Jo und nu? Mir ist Di oder Mi relativ egal...

Habt Ihr Präferenzen? Schnell sagen, dann gibts noch ne Mail an bischoff, Nils et al.


----------



## kupfermark (20. Dezember 2005)

Ich kann Mi nicht, da ist Weihnachtsfeier 
(obwohl mir Biken schon lieber wär   )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (20. Dezember 2005)

Okay, denke auch, dass es das Vernünftigste ist, bei *Dienstag 19:30* zu bleiben, alles andere würde jetzt nur noch verwirren...


----------



## chorge (20. Dezember 2005)

Hallo!!! So gern ich heut Abend dabei wäre - es ist bestimmt superschön - ich kann leider nicht. Bin bis zum 24. auf nem Kurzurlaub mit meiner Süßen an der Nordsee... Auch nicht schlecht! Danach bin ich wieder für Schandtaten zu haben...


----------



## carmin (20. Dezember 2005)

Ja das war ja mal wieder sehr spaßig heut! Mit etwas Hangabtriebskraft im Rücken lässt sich selbst tieferer Schnee entspannt durchsurfen...

Und gasman is ja mal auch cool  
Hier ein Bericht von einem der angesprochenen DIMB-Trailwochenenden; der Typ mit dem Stinkefinger ist der, an den Du mich erinnert hast 

Dann dem axx mal schnelle Besserung und allen ein frohes Fescht!


----------



## kupfermark (21. Dezember 2005)

Jau, hat wirklich Spass gemacht gestern! Hoffentlich gibts diesen Winter noch mehr solche Schnee-Ausfahrten!!

Euch auch erstmal ein schönes Fest!

Mark


----------



## Eisbär (24. Dezember 2005)

Auf diesem Wege Euch allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.
Wenn ich wieder etwas fitter bin fahre ich nächstes Jahr auch wieder die eine oder ander Tour mit.

Beste Grüße
Stefan


----------



## kupfermark (26. Dezember 2005)

So, ich hoff ihr habt Weihnachten gut rumgekriegt und tolle Geschenke abgeräumt!

Wie siehts die Woche aus, ist jemand unter der Woche zum Biken da? Bei mir würd Di und Mi abend gehn!

@Eisbär: So fit brauchst Du gar nicht zu sein, um mitzufahren. An oberster Stelle steht immer noch der Spass und das dabeisein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (26. Dezember 2005)

Carmin und ich sind diese Woche nicht da.
Der Carmin ist sogar schon ins Berliner Lokalforum abgewandert   

Vielleicht am Sonntag dann eine Neujahrstour? Morgens um 8:00?


----------



## chorge (27. Dezember 2005)

Wie wär's am Sa/So mit nem Nightride so gegen halb 5 am Morgen    
Im ernst: Was ist los mit Carmin? Wandert der aus? Ansonsten euch übrigens natürlich allen noch frohe Weihachten nachträglich - danke für die SMS J.! Sagt mal, fähst heut Abend jemand? Kann es selber noch nicht fest zusagen, hätte aber mal wieder Lust...


----------



## kupfermark (27. Dezember 2005)

Ich würd heut fahren, allerdings nicht alleine!

edit: carmin ist auf dem 22C3, kommt aber wieder!


----------



## chorge (27. Dezember 2005)

Also ich würde ja am liebsten nur ne kurze Runde (1h etwa) drehen. Wenig Berge! War gestern Skifahren, und bin entsprechend marode, da ich seit Wochen kaum mehr Sport mache... Hättest Du Lust nach Ulm zu kommen und vor dort aus Richtung Elchinger Seen zu fahren? Lustige Singletrails in der Ebene. Dann wär's für dich länger, und meine Wünsche wären auch alle erfüllt *g*
So gegen 19:30Uhr, falls sich nicht alles bei mir kurzfistig ändert...


----------



## chorge (27. Dezember 2005)

EDIT: Kommando zurück! Bin heut Abend schon unterwegs nach Wiesbaden... sorry!!!


----------



## kupfermark (30. Dezember 2005)

Das wird ja Sonntag früh eh nix, oder? 
(Wenn doch: ICH wär dabei, allerdings würd 8:30 auch noch reichen  )

Wünsch euch auf diesem Wege einen guten Rutsch! 

Bis Dienstag dann, hoffentlich bleibts so kalt und gefroren!!

Gruss
Mark


----------



## carmin (31. Dezember 2005)

Eisbär schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich wieder etwas fitter bin fahre ich nächstes Jahr auch wieder die eine oder ander Tour mit.


Das hört sich an, als seiest Du länger krank gewesen? Oder hattest Du einfach "nur" viel zu arbeiten? Wie war Dein Marathon?


----------



## axx (31. Dezember 2005)

kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> Das wird ja Sonntag früh eh nix, oder?



Nach über einer Woche Bewegungsarmut hätte ich schon mal wieder Lust eine Runde zu drehen. Wie wärs denn mit morgen 14 Uhr?

Ansonsten hätte ich die kommende Woche auch tagsüber mal Zeit, ich hab nämlich Urlaub


----------



## kupfermark (31. Dezember 2005)

Ich werd morgen nicht fahren, es sei denn es friert bis dahin nochmal oder es taut alles weg. Aber im Moment machts glaub net soviel Spass...

Geniess Deine Urlaubstage, axx!

Mark


----------



## axx (1. Januar 2006)

Hast recht. Ich war inzwischen mal vor der Haustür und hab festgestellt, dass es sogar auf Teerwegen recht schlammig ist... da machen die Trails im Wald glaub ich keinen Spass.

Am Mittwoch solls ja wieder kälter werden, da würde sich dann ein Nightride anbieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbär (2. Januar 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Das hört sich an, als seiest Du länger krank gewesen? Oder hattest Du einfach "nur" viel zu arbeiten? Wie war Dein Marathon?



Marathon bin ich nicht mitgefahren. Ich hatte, wie Du richtig vermutest ziemlich viel zu tun. Bin seit Okt. fast nicht zum biken gekommen. Und beim momentanen Wettet verspüre ich nicht gerade viel Lust dazu. Biken auf Schnee und Eis ist nicht so mein Ding. Dafür hab ich mir jetzt ne Langlaufausrüstung besorgt und bin recht oft abends nach der Arbeit unterwegs.

Gutes Neues wünsche ich noch allen.

Stefan


----------



## carmin (2. Januar 2006)

Jau, auch von mir noch ein tolles 2006!



			
				Eisbär schrieb:
			
		

> Und beim momentanen Wettet verspüre ich nicht gerade viel Lust dazu. Biken auf Schnee und Eis ist nicht so mein Ding. Dafür hab ich mir jetzt ne Langlaufausrüstung besorgt und bin recht oft abends nach der Arbeit unterwegs.


Das soll im Kiesental ganz gut gehen... 

[imgl]http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/5727/thumbs/spikes-klein.jpg[/imgl]
Aber Beiken auf Eis -- hasts mal mit Spikes probiert? Die Dinger waren für mich eine Offenbarung. Heute hatte ich endlich mal Gelegenheit, auf einer spiegelglatten Eisbahn (über die gestern noch Schmelzwasser geflossen war) ein bisschen die Grenzen zu testen: Selbst bei einer Blockierbremsung rutscht man sehr angenehm und kontrolliert... (mussts natürlich gleich fotografieren  -- btw, weiß jemand, ob vBulletin automatisch Thumbnails machen kann?)

Wenns natürlich so ist wie gestern (10 cm Matsch und trotz Tretens wie blöde kommt man nur mit rd 10 km/h voran), ists für mich auch nicht so die Erfüllung. Dafür ist frischer Pulverschnee umso geiler.

Also, wenn es Dir reinpasst, komm ruhig mal wieder mit. Mach Dir um "Fitness" keine Gedanken, ich fahr grad auch die ganze Zeit hinterher...


----------



## kupfermark (3. Januar 2006)

Eisbiken mit Spikes schaut ja echt ganz gut aus!! Hab vor mir selber Spike-Reifen zu basteln, wenn ich mal Zeit und Lust hab. Die Reifen vom Winter-Bike sind eh runter, da kann ich nicht mehr viel kaputt machen..

Ich kann am Mittwoch übrigens nicht mit Nacht-Biken, nächste Woche wieder!!

Mark


----------



## carmin (3. Januar 2006)

kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> Hab vor mir selber Spike-Reifen zu basteln, wenn ich mal Zeit und Lust hab.


Au ja, mach mal. Am besten gleich solche.


----------



## axx (3. Januar 2006)

Wie schauts morgen (Mi.) abend mit nem Nightride aus?
Hat jemand Lust?


----------



## gasman (4. Januar 2006)

Ist 19:30 Fussgängerbrücke Donau ok? Könnte bei mir passen. Gasman


----------



## carmin (4. Januar 2006)

Bin grad ein bisschen angeschlagen. Husten ist wieder besser, aber es friert mich die ganze Zeit. (okay, is aber auch kalt grad ^^) Ich schau mal, wie's mir heute abend geht.


----------



## gasman (4. Januar 2006)

Sorry, sage für heute abend ab. Komme gerade von einer kleinen Testfahrt zurück. Im Wald ist es bockhart gefrohren und arschglatt. Mit Spikes ist es sicher supergut, aber ich hab keine...
Wer's trotzdem probieren will..viel Spaß. Gasman


----------



## axx (5. Januar 2006)

So, morgen wird wieder geradelt: 11:30 Fußgängerbrücke.
Wer mitkommen will, einfach hier melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (6. Januar 2006)

Wie wars? Eisig oder fahrbar? Habe heute an Spikes rumgebastelt. 
Fährt jemand morgen nachmittag eine Runde?
gasman


----------



## axx (6. Januar 2006)

Wir habens uns ordentlich gegeben (5h), entsprechend geplättet fühl ich mich jetzt  
Es war häufig schon extrem glatt, also ohne Spikes wäre das wohl ziemlich heikel gewesen. Mit nem Spike-Vorderrad gings gut, stellenweise wären Spikes hinten auch nicht schlecht gewesen.

Ich würd eher am Sonntag nochmal fahren. Falls morgen evtl. überraschenderweise doch die Sonne scheint, käme ich aber vielleicht zu einer kleinen Runde mit.

cu, Joe


----------



## carmin (6. Januar 2006)

Ah, diesmal war axx schneller 

Da, wo viel (Fahrzeug- oder auch Fußgänger-) Verkehr gewesen ist, ist ein teilweise beeindruckender Eispanzer entstanden. So ohne Spikes hätte ich mich da nicht wohlgefühlt... Zumindest vorne absolut empfehlenswert zur Zeit.

Über weite Strecken (insbesondere des Roten-Y-Wegs) war auch recht harter Schneebelag, da nutzten Spikes natürlich wenig, sondern nur dabben wie doof.

Super spaßig fand ich noch die Piste am Beininger Skilift -- total vereist und deshalb auch ohne Skifahrer (bis auf ein paar versprengte). Vielleicht auch noch ein Tip für ein nächtliches Wettrennen, wäre da nicht die recht weite Anfahrt und das mühsame Wiederauffahren, wenn der Lift nicht läuft... Naja, und so richtig steil isser auch nicht.

Eher schon der Schlittenhang ins Lautertal, den wir heute natürlich auch gleich noch antesten mussten. axx fuhr links und ich rechts, und die richtige Stelle wäre irgendwo in der Mitte gewesen (sah man erst von unten).

Ich würde erst am Sonntag wieder fahren, muss noch einiges vorbereiten morgen, einkaufen etc.


----------



## gasman (6. Januar 2006)

Komm gerade von Testfahrt mit selbergemachten Spikes (bike magazin) vom Kuhberg (zu Fuss) zurück. War alles easy und guter Grip, bis ganz oben am Kuhberg, da erste Platte hinten. Schlauch gewechselt, inzwischen vorne auch platt. Geflickt (letzter Flicken). 500 m gefahren, wieder Platte. Alles zu Fuss nach Hause. Werde wohl doch Spikes kaufen müssen.
Sonntag geht bei mir leider nix mehr. Sehe mir morgen später Vormittag Chorges Rahmen an, würde dann noch ne Runde fahren. Auch ohne Spikes. Wenn jemand Lust hat, kurz posten.
gasman


----------



## Eisbär (7. Januar 2006)

gasman schrieb:
			
		

> Komm gerade von Testfahrt mit selbergemachten Spikes (bike magazin) vom Kuhberg (zu Fuss) zurück. War alles easy und guter Grip, bis ganz oben am Kuhberg, da erste Platte hinten. Schlauch gewechselt, inzwischen vorne auch platt. Geflickt (letzter Flicken). 500 m gefahren, wieder Platte. Alles zu Fuss nach Hause. Werde wohl doch Spikes kaufen müssen.



zum Thema Eigenbau-Spikereifen hatte ich neulich ne Idee:
Hab beim Thürheimer so "Pannenschutzeinlagen" gesehen. Gibts für verschiedene Reifengrößen. Wenn man die zwischen Schlauch und den "gespickten" Reifen packt sollte das eigentlich halten. 
Muss ich demnächst mal ausprobieren.

Beste Grüße
Stefan


----------



## gasman (7. Januar 2006)

Hey gut, muß ich doch mal beim Thürheimer vorbeischauen.
War heute ohne Spikes nur mit 2 bar am Hochsträß. S' ging. Alles eisig, also langsam. Kann ja nicht viel passieren, weils nirgends runtergeht. Zum Schluß noch die 4 Serpentinen von Oberherrlingen ins Lautertal, da hätte ich doch ganz gerne Spikes gehabt. Mußte  in 3 von den 4 Serpentinen aus den Pedalen. Gottseidank hats niemand gesehen. Dem Wetterbericht nach bleibts kalt, wann ist der nächste night ride? 
Gasman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (7. Januar 2006)

Nächstes Nachtradeln: Na, am Dienstag wahrscheinlich 

Aber les ich das recht, die "bike" gibt Anleitungen zum Spikes-Selbstbau? Is ja Hammer. Kann ja gar kein Werbekunde dran verdienen? Obi-Inserat gesichtet? Oder wird die bike auf einmal zum Graswurzelrevolutionsblatt...?

(Wobei ja meine persönliche Meinung zum Spikes-Selbstbau ist, dass man da nicht unbedingt viel Geld spart. Oder gehts darum gar nicht?)


----------



## axx (8. Januar 2006)

Oh, das mit den Platten durch die Spikes klingt ja nervig. Hast du denn irgendwas zum Schutz zwischen die Schraubenköpfe und den Schlauch gelegt? Was empfiehlt da die bike?



			
				carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Aber les ich das recht, die "bike" gibt Anleitungen zum Spikes-Selbstbau? Is ja Hammer. Kann ja gar kein Werbekunde dran verdienen? Obi-Inserat gesichtet?


Au ja, eine Runde bike-Bashing  
Vermutlich wurde der Artikel von einem Hersteller bezahlt, der keine Spikereifen im Programm hat (Michelin?), um der Konkurrenz das Geschäft zu versauen 

Wie schauts heute mit einer kleinen Runde aus? 13:30? Wo?


----------



## carmin (8. Januar 2006)

Wir haben uns auf 13:30 am Ehinger Tor geeinigt, falls jemand ganz kurzfristig noch den Rappel bekommen sollte.


----------



## gasman (8. Januar 2006)

Also spikes selber basteln ist sicher keine Frage von Knete. Das rechnet sich nicht...allerdings ich hatte seit Ewigkeiten einen Satz Marathon Cross rumstehen...und ein Pack Spax Schrauben kostet 5 Euronen. Bike empfiehlt Panzer Tape als Schutzschicht, ich hab das fette Tesa Spezial in 3-fach Schicht reingeklebt...war aber komplett durchgerubbelt an mehreren Stellen.
Gehalten haben die Reifen super...muss nur noch die richtige "Dämmung" finden. Habe gehört, die Eiskanalfahrer legen Schaumgummisteifen dazwischen?? Insgesamt ist man aber sicher mit einem Satz Ice-Spiker besser versorgt. Werde eher kaum bis zum nächsten Nachtradeln Zeit zum Basteln finden, muss halt dann so gehen. Schaffe es arbeitsmäßig eher Dienstag als Mittwoch. 
Gruß Gasman
P.S. Habe schlecht geschlafen, nachdem ich gestern chorges Nikolai Rahmen in den Händen hielt....


----------



## carmin (8. Januar 2006)

gasman schrieb:
			
		

> Also spikes selber basteln ist sicher keine Frage von Knete.


Mir wärs halt vor allem wegen der Blasen an den Fingern nach dem Reinschrauben von 600 Spax... (Hoffe, Du hast wenigstens einen Akkuschrauber verwendet )



			
				gasman schrieb:
			
		

> Gehalten haben die Reifen super...muss nur noch die richtige "Dämmung" finden. Habe gehört, die Eiskanalfahrer legen Schaumgummisteifen dazwischen??


Mein Tip wäre (wie Eisbärs) diese Pannenschutzbänder. Hab ich für mein Stadtrad auch (ohne selbstgebastelte Spikereifen). Aber ich glaub, die warn nicht billig?



			
				gasman schrieb:
			
		

> muss halt dann so gehen.


Was heißt "so"? Auf unserer "kleinen" Runde heute hat es auch alle Spikesfahrer jeweils auf die Schnauze gelegt... Aber lass Dich nicht abschrecken, wir finden auch eine weniger glatte Runde. Notfalls etwas mehr Asphalt.



			
				gasman schrieb:
			
		

> Schaffe es arbeitsmäßig eher Dienstag als Mittwoch.


Super, dann kann ja auch chorge mal wieder mit 



			
				gasman schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Habe schlecht geschlafen, nachdem ich gestern chorges Nikolai Rahmen in den Händen hielt....


Geiles Teil! Hat Anselm auch schon als "Trecker" bezeichnet..


----------



## chorge (9. Januar 2006)

Moin... Ach mann, nun hätte ich am Dienstag schön Zeit - und was ist?! Der Bub hat sich ne Erkältung eingefangen und zudem seine Schulter beim Skifahren gestern geprellt....


----------



## mechanical (9. Januar 2006)

betr. Dämmung im Spikereifen:
die Nordamerikaner nutzen den Klettverschluss, die Spaxx mit dem Flauschteil reinschrauben, den Gegenklett dagegen , das hält und verrutscht nicht.
grüssle


----------



## gasman (9. Januar 2006)

Gute Idee mit den Klettbändern, bin aber wie Eisbär geraten hat heute mal beim Thürheimer vorbei. Pannenschutzband kostet 12,99. Das ist der letzte Versuch und ich werde versuchen, die Dinger bis morgen abend zu montieren, falls nicht...mehr Asphalt. Gehe davon aus, daß was zusammengeht morgen abend.
gruss. gasman


----------



## kupfermark (11. Januar 2006)

Und, seit ihr gestern gefahren? Hat das jetzt geklappt mit den Spikes und dem Platten-Schutz? Will mir nämlich auch welche basteln...

Konnte gestern nicht mit, weil ich zu Weihnachten und Geburtstag eine halbe Bike-Werkstatt geschenkt bekommen habe und gestern bis spät in die Nacht noch meine Bikes putzen und warten musste  

Dafür wär ich am WE wieder dabei, heut abend geht´s noch kurz in Baumarkt, Spax holen. Wie´s aussieht, lohnt es sich ja doch langsam. Irgendwelche Tipps, Empfehlungen bezüglich Grösse, Menge, Pannenschutz? 

Bis dann, 
Mark


----------



## carmin (11. Januar 2006)

Ja, wir haben sogar noch ein bisschen auf Dich gewartet (hattest Du Dich nicht kurz zuvor ins LMB eingetragen?) und sind dann los. Anfangs zu viert (unerwarteter Zuwachs aus der Dirter-Ecke ). gasmans Spikes haben offenbar sehr gut funktioniert. Problem war dann eher die fehlenden Stollen (alte Reifen) im Schnee.

Soo, dann können wir mit Bikeproblemen künftig bei Dir vorbeikommen 
Alles Gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (11. Januar 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Alles Gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag!



Danke schön! 

Nö, der Eintrag muss noch vom letzten Mal sein, ich war mir bis 45 min vorm Start selber nicht sicher, ob ich mitfahren werd oder nicht.


----------



## gasman (11. Januar 2006)

Meine Socke, für mich wars schon ein bisserl anstrengend gestern, habe gepennt wie tot...aber immerhin, die Spikes haben gut gehalten. Nicht verwenden solltest Du schmale Reifen (1,75) ohne Profil (Schwalbe Marathon), auch wenn Du sie seit langem unbenutzt im Keller stehen hast. Im Schnee einfach keine Chance.
 Das Pannenschutzband ist offensichtlich völlig ausreichend und ich denke, es wäre auch genug gewesen, wenn ich vorne so um die 100-120 Spax reingedreht hätte. Die 220 bei meinen sind übertrieben. Hinten sind 100 drin und das reicht vollkommen. 
Die Spaxdicke ist wahrscheinlich egal, je dicker desto weniger Verschleiß, hängt am ehesten von der Kapazität Deines Seitenschneiders ab, denn den Überstand musst Du knapp abzwicken. Keine Angst, wenn aufgepumpt, kommt locker genug wieder raus. Viel Freude beim Schrauben, Akkuschrauber hast Du sicher.
Fürs WoE auch viel Freude, ich geh zum Skifahren. 
Gasman


----------



## Eisbär (13. Januar 2006)

Aaaalso, 
nachdem ich gestern mal frei hatte, hab ich mir kurzerhand dieses Plattenschutzband (in orange = größte Größe) für 12,99 und eine Packung mit 300 Spax in 3,5x12 besorgt. 3,5mm Schraubendurchmesser daher, weil das der kleinste Durchmesser ist, bei dem man zum Reinschrauben noch einen Nr.2 Bit verwenden kann. Bei den kleineren Bits wirds nämlich schnell anstrengend. 
Ich hatte noch zwei alte relativ grobstollige Reifen (1,95) zuhause rumliegen. Also in jeden Reifen 102 Spax (eine Reihe von 34 zentral in die Mittelstolle und je 34 leicht nach außen versetzt ebenfalls in die Stollen) gedreht. Dann das Pannenschutzband reingelegt und den Reifen aufgezogen. Auf 3 Bar aufgepumpt und die Spikes so abgezwickt, daß sie noch ca. 1mm überstehen.
Getestet hab ich das Ganze dann an meiner Stadtschlampe. 
Fazit: die Sache ist selbst auf den Eisplatten vor meiner Ausfahrt fahrbar, auf denen ich in der Ebene mit dem Auto nicht anfahren kann.
Nachteil: ich glaube die Nachbarn hatten Angst ein Panzer kommt die Straße runtergefahren.
Wie bereits gesagt wurde lohnt sich der Aufwand finanziell wohl kaum. Allerdings wissen wir ja alle wieviel Spaß Basteln macht.

Stefan


----------



## carmin (13. Januar 2006)

Eisbär schrieb:
			
		

> Nachteil: ich glaube die Nachbarn hatten Angst ein Panzer kommt die Straße runtergefahren.


Zitat Wooly: "Ja, das muss so laut sein!"

(Wieso Nachteil? Manch Fußgänger hat sich schon beschwert, dass Fahrräder zu leise sind.)

Fährst Du eigentlich gerne Serpentinen? Wir wollten ggf am Sonntag mit Armin zusammen nach Urach.


----------



## gasman (13. Januar 2006)

ich beneide euch. ich armes schwein muss jetzt gleich los um ein wochenende im hochgebirge bei sonne auf ski zu verbringen. viel spass im eiskalten urach. gasman
ps: at eisbär: wenn deine spikes noch einen mm rausstehen schaut das radl ja aus wie ein igel. kann man damit auf asphalt noch fahren?


----------



## axx (14. Januar 2006)

gasman schrieb:
			
		

> ich armes schwein muss jetzt gleich los um ein wochenende im hochgebirge bei sonne auf ski zu verbringen.


Eine Runde Mitleid. Das klingt ja wirklich furchtbar   

Wer von euch kommt am Sonntag nachmittag mit eine Runde biken?


----------



## Eisbär (14. Januar 2006)

gasman schrieb:
			
		

> ps: at eisbär: wenn deine spikes noch einen mm rausstehen schaut das radl ja aus wie ein igel. kann man damit auf asphalt noch fahren?



Geht schon. Macht halt einen Höllenlärm  
Aber mit der Zeit werden die Spikes sich schon abwetzen.



			
				carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Fährst Du eigentlich gerne Serpentinen? Wir wollten ggf am Sonntag mit Armin zusammen nach Urach.


Ich hasse Serpentinen. Hab mir außerdem gestern recht übel in die Hand geschnitten. Das muß erstmal ein bischen verheilen.

Stefan


----------



## kupfermark (14. Januar 2006)

So, meine Spikes wären auch fertig, und ich komm grad von der ersten Test-Tour zurück. Den Lautertal-Trail mit Absatz runter und den Serpentinen-Trail wieder hoch! Hab weder Luft noch Grip verloren, bin begeistert!

Von der Alb-Tour morgen hab ich noch nix neues gehört, falls die doch nicht stattfindet, bin ich nachmittags auf ner Tour gerne dabei!

Gruss
Mark

edit: findet doch statt


----------



## carmin (14. Januar 2006)

kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> edit: findet doch statt


Nach 24 Mails haben wirs tatsächlich geschafft 

Euch dann viel Spaß morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (15. Januar 2006)

Boa, das war ja geil heut in Urach! Das ist ja der Hammer mit den Eigenbau-Spikes, wir sind vereiste Trails und Treppen, die wir zu Fuss kaum hochgekommen sind, super gut runtergekommen, und das nur mit einem Platten! Da hat sich der Plattenschutz vom Thürheimer wohl etwas verschoben. 
Auf jeden Fall eine tolle Tour mit prima Wetter! Danach gabs noch einen entspannten Ausklang im Thermalbad Überkingen! 

@gasman: Danke für die Tipps bezüglich des Bastelns! Hab mir nämlich beim Kaufland noch extra einen 7-Euro Reifen für hinten gekauft und das hat sich gelohnt. Traktion hab ich nie verloren, gefehlt hat es nur ab und zu an Kraft!

@ c+armin: Bin gespannt auf die Fotos!

Gruss,
Mark


----------



## carmin (16. Januar 2006)

Joa, selten mal so viel Spaß gehabt wie gestern! Heil unten an der Treppe anzukommen hat mich auch etwas überrascht... Nur die Serpentinen, da gibts noch was zu tun für mich 

Fotos eben per Mail, hier rein vielleicht heut abend noch ein paar, bin grade etwas überraschend im Stress.


----------



## Fetz (16. Januar 2006)

Wo seid Ihr denn in Urach gefahren? Buckleter Kapf?
Da gibt's aber keine Treppe...


----------



## kupfermark (16. Januar 2006)

Stimmt, am Kapf gibts nur Serpentinen. Aber auf der anderen Seite am Wasserfall hats Treppen!


----------



## Fetz (16. Januar 2006)

Aber Hallo - Wasserfall runter bei dem Wetter!
Dachte nicht, dass das geht. Wir sind gestern von Schelklingen ins Tiefental (Bannwald) runter - war bescheiden zu fahren.


----------



## gasman (16. Januar 2006)

Hallo, geht am Dienstag abend jemand fahren. Wäre unendlich dankbar für Licht, weils mein Akku bei den Temperaturen nicht lange durchhält.
gasman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (16. Januar 2006)

@fetz: siehst Du: geht! (waren die Treppen überm Wasserfall; hat mich und carmin auch überrascht, dass das geht  )

Ich wär morgen abend wieder beim Night-Ride dabei!! Hatte allerdings noch keine Zeit, meinen Pannenschutz zu optimieren. Aber egal.

@gasman: wenn Du zwischen carmin und axx fährst, brauchst Du kein Licht, das reicht dann schon. Weiss ich aus Erfahrung  

Wer ist sonst wieder dabei 19:30, Fussgängerbrücke??

Mark


----------



## carmin (17. Januar 2006)

Da ich jetzt erst ins Bett komme, wirds wohl nix werden mit mir heute...


----------



## kupfermark (17. Januar 2006)

Hm, also kein Nightride heute   ? 

Gasman hat wenig Licht, 
carmin wenig Schlaf, 
axx wenig Zeit/Lust,
chorge unterwegs oder krank...


----------



## carmin (17. Januar 2006)

Woa, ich komm grad heim und muss gleich ins Bett. Da hab ich mich ein bisschen übernommen gestern...

Licht könnte ich sogar verleihen, wenns hilft. Aber im Moment nieselt es hier auf den Schnee drauf. Auf den Matsch bin ich ehrlich gesagt grad net so scharf...

Gute Nacht


----------



## gasman (17. Januar 2006)

Ok, ich sehs ein, bei der Pisse geh ich nicht raus, obwohl ich meinen Wochenplan liebevoll Dienstag abends freigestrickt habe. Das wars dann für diese Woche. Vielleicht geht was am Sonntag nachmittag.
gasman


----------



## carmin (18. Januar 2006)

Oh sorry, tut mir leid. Hast Du so einen festen Wochenplan? Also ich schiebe (bzw muss schieben) meine Abendaktivitäten immer fröhlich hin- und her 



			
				Eisbär schrieb:
			
		

> Fazit: die Sache ist selbst auf den Eisplatten vor meiner Ausfahrt fahrbar, auf denen ich in der Ebene mit dem Auto nicht anfahren kann.


So gings meinen autofahrenden Nachbarn heute früh auch. Wasn Gewürge, bis die endlich aus dem Hof draußen waren. Und welch erhebendes Gefühl, mit Spikes dem Eis sehr gelassen entgegensehen zu können.

Am WoE fahre ich zu meiner geburtstagshabenden Schwester.

Edit: Hier gehts übrigens zum Kollegenthread mit weiteren Fotos


----------



## junkyjerk (21. Januar 2006)

meine selbstbaulampe ist auch fertig, nur steh ich grad noch vor dem problem, wie und wo ich meine lampe befestigen soll, am liebsten wäre mir ja der helm, weil die lampe dann immer dahin leuchtet, wohin ich schau... wie habt ihr denn eure lampen wo befestigt? wäre euch dankbar für ein paar tips....

ich hab die gardenaversion gebastelt... hab leider keine rundfeile für diese einkerbung für den lenker, aber da ich sie eh an den helm machen will....


----------



## kupfermark (21. Januar 2006)

@jj: Hey, Glückwunsch!! 

Meine Version hast Du ja gesehen. Habs aber auch schon auf dem Helm ausprobiert. Dazu kannst Du von nem alten Schlauch zwei Ringe abschneiden, und die mit der Lampe durch die Lüftungslöcher irgendwie befestigen. Hält ganz gut, evtl musst Du noch was drunter klemmen, damit die Höhe passt.

Also bis evtl Dienstag??? Dieses WE kann ich leider nicht fahren, bin auch auf nem Geburtstag in der alten Heimat!

Grüsse Mark


----------



## junkyjerk (21. Januar 2006)

ja ich freu mich auch schon auf dienstag, endlich mal nachts biken UND was sehen... hoffentlich spielt das wetter mit...

ich hab das problem mit der befestigung gelöst, hatte noch so eine rahmenhalterung für meine luftpumpe, die hab ich an die lampe geschraubt, passt einwandfrei... geil....


----------



## carmin (21. Januar 2006)

Ah coole Sache, da geht ja dann Nachts mal richtig was 

Dienstag wär ich auch wieder dabei, soll ja "etwas" kälter werden, mal schaun, wie lange wir -15 Grad aushalten 

Nochwas: Armin hat ja so lustmachend vom Snow-Rider Marathon am 6. Januar in Affing erzählt. Am 29. wär nochmal einer in Schömberg zw. Bad Wildbad und Calw. Hier mehr Infos. Ich hab zwar Null Plan und bin total schlapp, aber just for fun? Man kommt nur etwas blöd hin, 3.5 h Zug und müsste ggf sogar übernachten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (22. Januar 2006)

Na besser zu kalt als zu matschig, wobei kälter als -10°C auch übertrieben ist. 

Ja, auf den Ice-Rider hätt ich auch voll Bock und würd auch fahren, kanns aber grad nicht so richtig mit meiner Arbeit und vor allem meinem Gewissen vereinbaren.

Aber Di after-work geht schon!

Mark


----------



## junkyjerk (23. Januar 2006)

ja wann gehts dann morgen abend los?


----------



## carmin (23. Januar 2006)

Ja theoretisch um 1930 an der Fußgängerbrücke.


----------



## gasman (23. Januar 2006)

Habs auch gesehen. Werde den Akku im Ärmel verstecken, vielleicht hält er dann etwas länger durch. Bis morgen. Gasman


----------



## kupfermark (24. Januar 2006)

Ja, cool dann sind wir ja schonmal mindestens zu viert. Was ist mit axx und chorge? Von denen kriegt man gar nix mehr mit..

Mark


----------



## junkyjerk (24. Januar 2006)

ja also dann bis heute abend 19:30 uhr... freu mich schon drauf... wetter sieht ja grad bombastisch aus, schön sonnig, aber arschkalt.


----------



## chorge (24. Januar 2006)

Hi Leute! Ich fall mal wieder aus... Meine Schulter ist immer noch nicht OK - am Do hab ich deshalb ne CT... Gestern war ich trotzdem ne Runde biken. Tat erstens weh, und zweitens brauch ich ohne Spikes derzeit echt nicht los, soviel steht fest.
Ach verdammt...


----------



## carmin (24. Januar 2006)

chorge, wir werden Dich in guter Erinnerung behalten 

Der axx will auch kommen. War wohl der Rechner kaputt. (Und schon machen sich die Kumpels Sorgen...)

Also die Kälte gibt mir schon zu denken. Vielleicht können wir mal etwas langsamer radeln, damit man das meiste durch die Nase schnaufen kann...

Im Leipziger Zoo haben die Elefanten anscheinend Ausgehverbot wg. Glätte.


----------



## chickenway-user (24. Januar 2006)

Also ich war am Samstag auch unterwegs. Mit Semislick vorne und Slick hinten. Auf Eis muss man da dann halt etwas langsamer tun, aber das geht schon...









Ich muss mir jetzt auch mal ne Lampe basteln... Nach den Prüfungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (24. Januar 2006)

Wo isch au deees? Krasser Biber.
Nach den Prüfungen fängt die Sommersaison an 

Apropos, der Videoabend zeichnet sich doch am 14. Feb ab. Also mal vormerken...


----------



## junkyjerk (24. Januar 2006)

14. februar.. sollte passen, wenn ich was mitbringen soll, enfach bescheid geben....

welche uhrzeit und der ort der veranstaltung (hach wie förmlich) gebt ihr dann hier noch bekannt oder?

also dann bis gleich... freu mich, hoffentlich hält meine lampe durch...


----------



## chickenway-user (24. Januar 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Wo isch au deees? Krasser Biber.
> Nach den Prüfungen fängt die Sommersaison an
> 
> Apropos, der Videoabend zeichnet sich doch am 14. Feb ab. Also mal vormerken...




Ist vorgemerkt....

Ähh, nach den Prüfungen werd ich noch Filmchen kucken und dann fängt die Snowboard-Saison an. Und danach ist´s dann ehh wieder hell Ich freu mich schon so dermaßen auf nach den Prüfungen. Endlich mal wieder ein paar Tage gar nix tun Zumindest nichts geplantes...

Das Bild da oben ist am Thalfinger See oder so. Wenn man an der Donau entlang nach Norden fährt, immer auf der linken Donauseite bleiben. Irgendwann wirds dann ein Feldweg und dann links davon... Eigentlich ganz nett. Blos (wie immer) zu kurz... Ach ja, zur Zeit ist da stellenweise richtig massives Eis  Bin einmal mit dm Fuß neben dem Rad auf dem Boden gerutscht und es war wie stehen. Also der Fuß hat echt nicht gebremst...


----------



## junkyjerk (25. Januar 2006)

des kenn ich.. hatte ich gestern nacht auch, da ist mein rad stellenweise vor mir unten angekommen und ich entweder auf dem hintern, auf dem bauch oder manchmal sogar im stehen hinterher... war echt lustig....


----------



## carmin (25. Januar 2006)

Wir haben Tränen gelacht... (danke fürs Lockernehmen!)

Aber die Glätte war auch wirklich ungeheuer. Selbst mit Spikes war man nicht vor Durchdrehen sicher.


----------



## gasman (25. Januar 2006)

Hey, nochmals danke für hilfe, licht, schlauch usw. an alle. Bin ohne weiteren platten heimgekommen und habe heute sofort auf funktionell vollgummi mit spikes umgerüstet. (zwischen schlauch und pannenschutzlage nochn alten schlauch reingemacht) schaumermal obs jetzt noch laufeigenschaften gibt oder nur noch walkeigenschaften. werds morgen aufm weg zur arbeit mal antesten. Hoffentlich bleibs kalt bis nächsten dienstag. gasman.
war trotzdem spaßig gestern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (27. Januar 2006)

so, ich bin wieder online  

Wie sieht's am WE mit Biken aus? Wer hat Lust? Wann? Wo?


----------



## carmin (28. Januar 2006)

Heute nicht. Das Wetter wird morgen offenbar genauso geniöl sein. (for the records: in Ulm scheint die Sonne! Seit Sonnenaufgang!)

Morgen Mittag so gegen 12 in Herrlingen? (Wir könnten freilich auch mal den Tag nutzen, um den Trail am Roten Berg wiederzufinden )


----------



## chorge (28. Januar 2006)

Zum Thema Thalfinger See: Also da hinten kann man locker 2h Singletrail mit kleinen Unterbrechungen fahren... MEINE HEIMAT!  
Am Montag bekomm ich die Ergebnisse wegen meiner Schulter... 

@Gasmann: Was macht die Specialized-Suche? Ich zieh womöglich im Frühjahr nach Kempten - muss also den Keller ausräumen... Vielleicht ließe sich ja der Preis neu verhandeln


----------



## kupfermark (28. Januar 2006)

Morgen 12 Uhr Herrlingen passt, ich bin dabei!!

Gruss
Mark


----------



## axx (28. Januar 2006)

Super, dann bis morgen um 12.

@chorge: gasman hat erzählt, er habe sich inzwischen ein "richtiges" Mountainbike geschossen...


----------



## summit (28. Januar 2006)

Bin morgen auch mal wieder in der Gegend   Muss aber rechtzeitig heim und möchte fast schon auf dem Rückweg sein wenn Ihr startet. Werde ca. 9:30 in Blaubeuren am Bahnhof losfahren und auch dort meine Runden drehen, gegen 14:00 muss dann Schluss sein.

Ich schau hier gegen 22:00 nochmal rein, carmin hat meine Handynummer, falls Ihr auch früher losfahrts und wir uns unterwegs treffen, z.B. 11:00 am Blautopf...

Armin


----------



## axx (28. Januar 2006)

Also von mir aus könnten wir auch schon um 10 in Herrlingen starten, und dann per Y-Weg nach Blaubeuren.
Carmin, Kupfermark, was meint ihr?
Junkyjerk, kommst du auch mit? Oder ists dir zu glatt?


----------



## carmin (28. Januar 2006)

Jiiiiiiiiiiiiihaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Beitrag 1000!!

Sorry musste sein.

Ja wir können auch gerne morgen schon um 7:00 Uhr in Blaubeuren starten 

Okay, 10 Uhr Herrlingen tuts auch. Dann kann Armin auch gleich noch ein paar nette Ulmer kennenlernen.

Ich geh schonmal Handy suchen


----------



## carmin (28. Januar 2006)

Ajo zu diesem feierlichen Anlass muss auch mal eine kleine Statistik sein. An diesem Thread haben sich sage und schreibe 40 Leute beteiligt. (In Klammern nicht das Alter, sondern die Beitragszahl). Ein Achtel der Beiträge stammt also von daif.

Armin Mann (16)
Bender25 (12)
Boondog (3)
Carsten (2)
Chaka-Checka (10)
Eisbär (33)
El Martinos (4)
Fetz (8)
Fly_Flow (1)
Horst Link (2)
Junkie84 (3)
Kuschelbaer8 (3)
Lady_Eve (7)
Migzman1 (1)
Octanebiker (5)
Skyeye (8)
SteFri (11)
THP (1)
WilliButz (2)
axx (79)
bansheescream (1)
bischoff (10)
carmin (wird nicht verraten)
chickenway-user (88)
chorge (108)
cyclemax (2)
daif (125)
flo_ (1)
flux (5)
gasman (15)
joreg (1)
junkyjerk (52)
kupfermark (83)
matula (2)
mechanical (1)
michi13 (1)
pørn (2)
sportlady_76 (1)
techstar (35)
trp (1)


----------



## summit (28. Januar 2006)

Alles klar, dann schau mer mal ob das Eis aufm Blautopf scho trägt  
Und Spikes ned vergessen - im Augsburger Wald war heut Schlittschuhlaufen vom Feinsten angesagt 

Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (29. Januar 2006)

Also carmin, so gehts ja ned: Wenn du hier schon Statistiken erstellst, musst du dich auch als absoluter Beitrags-König outen  

*carmin (255)*
daif (125)
chorge (108)
chickenway-user (88)
kupfermark (83)
axx (79)
junkyjerk (52)
techstar (35)
Eisbär (33)
Armin Mann (16)
gasman (15)
Bender25 (12)
SteFri (11)
bischoff (10)
Chaka-Checka (10)
...


Wenn kupfermark sich hier nicht mehr meldet, sollten wir vielleicht doch erst um 12 starten? Oder hast du seine Nummer und klingelst ihn mal aus dem Bett?


----------



## kupfermark (29. Januar 2006)

Ha, carmin muss halt überall seinen Senf dazugeben  

Hui, war das ne Tour! Hab das erste mal dieses Jahr die 1000 hm-Marke überschritten und fühl mich dementsprechend platt. 
(Wobei der erste Anstieg für mich ja auch überflüssig war...)

Aber schee wars!!

Mark


----------



## chorge (29. Januar 2006)

*mal-wieder-andächtig-mitles-und-an-mein-armes-Rad-im-Keller-denk-dass-schon-gar-nicht-mehr-weiß-wie-frische-Luft-riecht* 

Aber immerhin bekomm ich so meine Statistik hoch... muss ja meine Bronzemedaille verteidigen wenn der 2000er erreicht ist 

P.S.: WAS HEISST HIER RICHTIGES MTB?! Dir ist schon klar, dass ich dereinst ein 10,4Kg KLEIN Attitude (Original!!) zugunsten meines 2. Helius verkauft hab, und es NIEMALS bereut hab?! pffffff Ignoranten!!! *lach*


----------



## axx (29. Januar 2006)

Jaja, der carmin hat schon gesagt, er traut sich gar nicht mehr, hier was zu posten 

Die Tour war Klasse. Aber jetzt langts mir auch  



			
				chorge schrieb:
			
		

> WAS HEISST HIER RICHTIGES MTB?! [...] pffffff Ignoranten!!!


 
das "richtig" war doch keine Kritik an deinem Bike, sondern bezog sich auf sein Hardtail!


----------



## kupfermark (29. Januar 2006)

@chorge
mit "richtiges Mountainbike" meinte er sein neues Specialized-Fully, im Vgl zu seinem alten Hardtail, nicht auf Deins bezogen..


----------



## carmin (29. Januar 2006)

psst, hier zwei Fotos.

Nils ist mir auch noch als Spikesfahrer eingefallen. Wenn er schon nicht mehr nachts fährt, hätte er ggf heute mitkönnen 

Was ich an obiger Statistik so interessant finde, es sind Haufen Leute dabei, an die man sich gar nicht erinnert. pørn...? fly_flow...?

Bis Dienstag dann...


----------



## gasman (29. Januar 2006)

Danke Mark für die Richtigstellung. Komme gerade zurück von WoE mit Schwiegermutters Geburtstag. War echt nett... so viel Trails....platze fast vor Neid, wenn ich lese was hier am WoE los war.
@chorge: sorry is n Stumpy geworden; 2005er Expert von Ebay geholt; Dein Helius ist nicht zu schlagen, billiger solltest Du nicht werden und gerade in Kempten ist doch n idealer Markt!! Überhaupt was treibst Du da?? Hoffe Du hast was gutes an Land gezogen
Bis Dienstag (?) abend??
gasman


----------



## junkyjerk (29. Januar 2006)

@gasman: stell mal fotos von deinem neuen bike rein, damit wir mal sehen, was du dir da tolles geleistet hast...

oder die artikelnummer von ebay geht auch... bin schon gespannt....


----------



## chorge (30. Januar 2006)

Ach, sooo schlecht ist das Wilier übrigens nicht... Der Rahmen ist solide, wenn auch nicht grad superverliebt verarbeitet. Die Geo ist prima, und die Komponenten sind für's Geld auch mehr als OK. Und das schreib ich jetzt nicht, weil ich manchmal in der BL schraube, sondern weil ich schon einige Wiliers in den Händen gehalten und Probegefahren bin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (30. Januar 2006)

So, nun ist es offiziell: Teilruptur einer der Hauptsehnen an meiner Schulter... Heut Mittag um 16 Uhr wird entschieden, ob man eine OP ungehen kann!


----------



## kupfermark (30. Januar 2006)

@ chorge:
Und, musst Du unters Messer?? Auf jeden Fall erstmal gute, schnelle Besserung! Wär schon nicht schlecht, wenn man die eine oder Ausfahrt noch zusammen fahren könnte, bevors Du ins Allgäu gehst. Würd mich übrigens auch interessieren, was Du dort machst, bin nämlich inzwischen auch auf Jobsuche..

@ alldieanderen:
Morgen abend, wie (fast) jeden Di?? 
Soll -3°C und trocken werden, also keine Sauerei, höchstens bisschen gerutsche. 

Bis dann,
Mark


----------



## junkyjerk (30. Januar 2006)

jaja, wenn ich das schon höre... bischen gerutsche.... 

so wie letztes mal oder?


----------



## kupfermark (30. Januar 2006)

Du wirsts nicht glauben, aber wir haben gestern auch schon darüber spekuliert, ob Du wieder mitkommen wirst, solange es so eisig ist!

Also auf den Blausteiner Weg vom Schloss runter kann ich diesmal auch verzichten. Das wär eher was zum snow-tubing, wenn da die Strasse nicht wär..


----------



## gasman (30. Januar 2006)

@junkyjerk: das Teil liegt im Keller, wird täglich gestreichelt und erst rausgeholt, wenns richtig Frühling wird. Das Wilier is schon ok für den Winter. Hoffe ich hab bis morgen diese widerliche Magen-Darm Geschichte ausgestanden. Fühl mich momentan wie ein "Packerl voll Kunsthonig".
gasman


----------



## carmin (30. Januar 2006)

chorge, und ich sach noch, Skifahren is ungesund... Allen Kranken jedenfalls eine rasche Genesung!



			
				gasman schrieb:
			
		

> WoE mit Schwiegermutters Geburtstag. War echt nett... so viel Trails....


Was, mit Deiner Schwiegermutter gehst auch schon Trails rocken?

Morgen könnten wir ja vielleicht auch mal gaanz woanders fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (30. Januar 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen könnten wir ja vielleicht auch mal gaanz woanders fahren...



Gerne. Woran denkst du?

@chorge: ich wünsch dir auch gute Besserung! dass du bald wieder 100% fit wirst!


----------



## marksfreundin (31. Januar 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Apropos, der Videoabend zeichnet sich doch am 14. Feb ab. Also mal vormerken...



Also, Euch ist wohl entgangen, was für ein Tag der 14. Februar ist...
Mark wird jedenfalls nicht kommen, der Tag ist für uns reserviert.
Und ich glaube, dass die Freundin von junkyjerk auch nicht damit einverstanden sein wird.


----------



## carmin (31. Januar 2006)

Na dann verrats uns


----------



## marksfreundin (31. Januar 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann verrats uns



Da verbringt man den Tag mit seinem Liebsten  . Näheres ist dazu hier http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valentinstag zu lesen


----------



## axx (31. Januar 2006)

Nur gut, dass uns Wikipedia auch verrät, dass der *Tag* mit dem Sonnenuntergang endet und dann die Nacht folgt, somit kommt es zu keiner Kollision mit unserer Videonacht


----------



## carmin (31. Januar 2006)

Außerdem liebt sichs auch im Kino-Dämmerlicht ganz gut 

(Also einen Raum an der Uni zu kriegen ist gar nicht so einfach, mache jetzt schon eine Woche rum, nach Buchung bei Dezernat II habe ich heute früh nochmal mit Dezernat V telefoniert ["Verlangen Sie Eintritt? Kommen externe Leute? Wie viele? Was ist das für ein Film?"]. Wenn jetzt zwanzig Leute sagen, sie können wirklich nicht Dienstag, sondern nur Mittwoch, würde ich noch eine Verschiebung versuchen, aber einen Termin zu finden, der allen passt, ist unmöglich. Deshalb auch schon mal drei Wochen im voraus, damit sich jeder drauf einstellen kann. Da ist der Valentinstag mit zwei Beteiligten leichter verlegt.)


----------



## gasman (31. Januar 2006)

absage für heute abend. virus zwingt mich zu kurzfristigen nicht angemeldeten boxenstops.
gasman


----------



## gasman (31. Januar 2006)

valentinstag ist das produkt des weltweit agierenden us-wirtschaftsimperialismus und richtet sich direkt gegen die gleichberechtigung der frau.
DESHALB: ihr frauen und freundinnen. schickt eure typen zur gegendemo am 14.02. an die uni. dort findet ein geschlechterspezifischer vortrag statt, in dem männer korrektes rollenverhalten erlernen sollen!!
gasman


----------



## chorge (31. Januar 2006)

So liebe Freunde des gepflegten Geländeradsportes: Ich muss unters Messer... Immerhin sagt dies der Chef der Ambulanz im Langenauer Krankenhaus - und die haben ja nicht gerade den schlechtesten Ruf, was ich so gehört hab. Das Band sei soweit eingerissen, dass die Gefahr eines vollständigen Abrisses bei meinen Hobbies extrem groß sei - eine Fehlbelastung kann schon genügen. Wenn dies passiert, gerät das Gelenk in eine Fehlstellung, was über kurz oder lang die Schulter kaputt machen würde... So in etwa das, wie ich es verstanden hab. Ausserdem seh sogar ich den Anriss mehr als deutlich im Kernspin-Bild. Eigentlich hängt das Band nur noch an einen dünnen Faden zusammen....  
12 Wochen bis zur Belastbarkeit... Also nix mehr mit Touren in Ulm!!! Ab dem 1. März oder April (je nach OP-Verlauf) bin ich in Kempten an Pharmaberater unterwegs... Ich werde dort auch wohnen - JUNGS BESUCHT MICH!!!!! (Und auch im Krankenhaus - BITTE!!!!) Aber Kempten ist ja nicht weit, und deshalb werde ich euch sicherlich mal an einigen Wochenenden im Sommer ergänzen...  

@Gasman: Was sagst du zu der Schultergeschichte? Kann man auf ne OP verzichten???? Eher nicht, oder?


----------



## kupfermark (31. Januar 2006)

chorge schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema Thalfinger See: Also da hinten kann man locker 2h Singletrail mit kleinen Unterbrechungen fahren... MEINE HEIMAT!



Genau da müssen wir aber noch hin, sonst gehen die Trails der Ulmer Bike-Nachwelt verloren   Hätten wir heut schon vor gehabt, aber ohne Guide...
Also gute schnelle Besserung und natürlich viel Spass im neuen Job!





			
				marksfreundin schrieb:
			
		

> Mark wird jedenfalls nicht kommen



Tss, hat mal wieder ein Wort vergessen, muss heissen:

Mark wird jedenfalls nicht _*alleine*_ kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (31. Januar 2006)

Na notfalls wird der chorge halt nochmal nach Ulm importiert  Aber ein guter Guide im Allgäu ist auch nicht zu verachten.

chorge, liegst Du dann auch in Langenau...?



			
				kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> Mark wird jedenfalls nicht *alleine* kommen


prima!



			
				gasman schrieb:
			
		

> valentinstag ist das produkt des weltweit agierenden us-wirtschaftsimperialismus und richtet sich direkt gegen die gleichberechtigung der frau.
> DESHALB: ihr frauen und freundinnen. schickt eure typen zur gegendemo am 14.02. an die uni. dort findet ein geschlechterspezifischer vortrag statt, in dem männer korrektes rollenverhalten erlernen sollen!!
> gasman


  

(Wobei Frauen selbstverständlich auch willkommen sind. Kommen sogar einige im Film vor. Haralds Schwester ist auch eine echte Sympathieträgerin. Die andere ... najo )


----------



## chorge (1. Februar 2006)

Ja, liege in Langenau... (


----------



## chickenway-user (1. Februar 2006)

Ich muss mal was für meinen 4. Platz tun. Weil Holzmedaillie und so...

Aber wenn der Chorge jetzt ehh bald weg ist... Wann gehts denn ins Krankenhaus? In Welches? Ach du bist schon. Wie heißt du denn mit Nachnamen, damit man dich auch findet...

Jungs, machen wir ne Fahrgemeinschaft? Nach Langenau ins Krankenhaus?

Kempten ist gut. Da wohnen mein wahrscheinlich zukünftigen Schwiegereltern. Wir können unseren Helius-Ausflug also gern nach da verlegen...

Ja, Frauen sind echt ok. Ich hab meine jetzt erstmal für 10 Monate in die Wüste geschickt. Das ist auch echt ok. (Freu mich trotzdem das bald Halbzeit ist.
Und Jungs, wenn wir mal alle konsequent den Valentinstag vergessen würden, dann wär er ruck-zuck Geschichte. Das ist gar nicht so schlimm. Die quengelt dann halt mal ein paar Tage aber sowas lässt sich überleben. Wenn sie wegen sowas wegläuft ist´s ehh die Falsche.

Was gegen Valentinstag spricht:

1. Ich hab da nicht frei (also dies Jahr schon, weil Ferien, aber wenn ich arbeiten würde dann nicht.) Also wiso feiern wenn kein Feiertag?

2. Frauen sind ehh schon das ganze Jahr so anstrengend. Das braucht nicht gefeiert werden.

3. Rosen kommen mit dem Flugzeug aus Afrika. Gar nicht gut für die Umwelt. Und ihr wisst ja, Umweltverschmutzung --> Treibhauseffekt --> Golfstrom reisst ab --> es wird hier geringfügig kühler. Und ihr wisst ja wessen Gefammer ihr euch dann wieder anhören dürft... Jammern werden sie also so oder so. Da können wir´s auch gleich hinter uns bringen. 

4. Weil man nicht feiern nicht vergessen kann...

5. Spontan Blumen mitbringen ist doch ehh viel schöner. Und im Sommer kann man die dann auch selberpflücken. In Nachbars Garten. Das ist billiger, abenteuerlicher und umweltfreundlicher als Kenia. 

Wenn ich daraus 36 Postings gemacht hätte wär ich auf Platz 2. Ich hab übrigens grad Hunger. Und muss grad Prüfungen schreiben. Deshalb bin ich grad ein wenig unzurechnungsfähig...


----------



## junkyjerk (1. Februar 2006)

aaahh jetzt ja...... das erklärt einiges


----------



## kupfermark (1. Februar 2006)

chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss mal was für meinen 4. Platz tun. Weil Holzmedaillie und so...
> 
> Wie heißt du denn mit Nachnamen, damit man dich auch findet...



1. Spambeiträge zählen aber nicht
2. Schau auf chorges öffentliches Profil


----------



## kupfermark (1. Februar 2006)

3. Du bist auf Platz 5


----------



## chickenway-user (1. Februar 2006)

kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Du bist auf Platz 5




Egal. Wenn erstmal die Semesterferien vorbei sind, ich wieder Internet daheim hab und der Sommer kommt kann sich das schnell ändern


----------



## carmin (2. Februar 2006)

So jetzt endlich: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2446594#post2446594


----------



## chorge (2. Februar 2006)

Hey - verlegt es doch in das Langenauer Krankenhaus... an dem Tag muss ich nämlich rein... am 16. ist dann OP-Termin. Wenn ihr wollt, dann leih ich euch noch meinen "The Collective"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (2. Februar 2006)

chorge schrieb:
			
		

> Hey - verlegt es doch in das Langenauer Krankenhaus... an dem Tag muss ich nämlich rein... am 16. ist dann OP-Termin. Wenn ihr wollt, dann leih ich euch noch meinen "The Collective"...



Die Idee ist gar nicht so schlecht. Ich befürchte nur, das die uns da ziemlich zügig rausschmeißen. Ausser sie haben eine Psychatrische Abteilung...


----------



## gasman (3. Februar 2006)

Hey, nochmal ein Aufruf an alle, die guten Willens sind. Wer hat Bock auf eine kleine Runde, ausnahmsweise bei Tageslicht, z. B. Samstag nachmittag. Abfahrtsort egal; Uhrzeit ca. 14:00. Ich schau morgen noch mal rein und hoffe es erbarmt sich einer.
gasman


----------



## axx (3. Februar 2006)

Moin!

Morgen eine kleine Runde ist ok. Ich schlage 14 Uhr an der üblichen Brücke vor.
Wenn am So. das Wetter gut ist, werd ich wohl eine größere Runde drehen. Wer kommt mit?


----------



## gasman (4. Februar 2006)

danke axx, kleine runde heute; morgen mal sehen, können wir heute noch ausmachen.
gasman


----------



## axx (4. Februar 2006)

So, wir sind von unserer kleinen Runde wieder zurück. Gasman hatte seinen spezialisierten Stumpfhüpfer dabei, ein sehr schickes Teil  , da hat er ein echtes Schnäppchen gemacht.
Morgen drehen wir auch nochmal eine kleine Runde, los gehts um 9 Uhr, Treffpunkt Donau-Fussgängerbrücke * in der Friedrichsau*. Bis um 1 wollen wir wieder in Ulm sein.


----------



## kupfermark (4. Februar 2006)

Hui, so früh?? Na dann viel Spass! 
Ich hab heut Bewerbungen geschrieben und muss morgen erstmal schauen, dass ich für meine Arbeit was gebacken krieg...

Bin dafür Di wieder dabei!

Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (6. Februar 2006)

Und, wie war Euere Tour? Ich hab nach meiner Absage noch bis 11 weitergepennt und hab mich dann bei schönstem Sonnenschein durchs Tobeltal (warum bin ich da nicht früher drauf gekommen, dass das zur Zeit ideal-schlammfrei ist) ins Kiesen- und Lautertal aufgemacht...

Jetzt hab ich schon wieder gasmans neues Gerät verpasst


----------



## axx (6. Februar 2006)

Tja, der Sonnenschein kam für uns leider zu spät. War aber trotzdem schön. Wir sind erst zur Böfinger Halde, dann ins Örlinger Tal, über die Wilhelmsburg ins Lehrer Tal, zur Uni hoch, dann Ri. Mähringen und nach Blaustein runter und nach Ulm zurück.


----------



## kupfermark (7. Februar 2006)

donnerwetter.de schrieb:
			
		

> am Nachmittag gibt es bei Werten um 1 Grad Schneeregen. In der Nacht fällt bei 0 Grad Schnee..



Also wenn mich heut jemand überreden würde, mitzufahren, würd ich schon mitkommen, sonst würds mir auch nix ausmachen, mal zuhause zu bleiben!

Was meint ihr?


----------



## carmin (7. Februar 2006)

öh ja, geht mir ähnlich 
Zumal es heute um 18:30 einen sehr interessanten Vortrag von Prof. Reiner Kümmel über Arbeits- und Energiekosten gibt.


----------



## axx (7. Februar 2006)

Also so richtig motiviert bin ich heut eigentlich auch nicht...


----------



## gasman (7. Februar 2006)

ok ich sehs ein, ist ein bischen widerlich heute. 
Hallo axx, das laufrad vom wilier funzt wieder, uwe hat ein bischen dran rumgefummelt und schon wars wieder ok. hast du irgendwann kommendes woe bock einen gps lehrgang abzuhalten. würde für essen (pizza??) und trinken (bier oder nach wunsch) sorgen. könnte natürlich auch sonstnoch jemand mitmachen wenn lust vorhanden. 
gasman


----------



## axx (7. Februar 2006)

@gasman: ja, klar, für Hightech-Spielzeug bin ich immer zu begeistern . 
Hab fürs WE allerdings noch keinen Plan, muss erst mal sehen, wann ich Zeit hab.


----------



## junkyjerk (7. Februar 2006)

gps lehrgang? hört sich ja interessant an.. worum gehts genau?


----------



## axx (8. Februar 2006)

Lehrgang ist vielleicht übertrieben. Gasman hat sich das hier geleistet, und damit er nicht die Handbücher lesen muss, schaun wir uns das Teil mal gemeinsam an. Ich hab ja schon eine ganze Weile einen kleinen Geko. Wenn ich den mit Gasmans Modell vergleiche, fühle ich mich richtig rückständig


----------



## carmin (8. Februar 2006)

Oh ja das würd mich auch interessieren. Brauchen wir nen Raum?  (Lieber nicht...)

Als ich gestern von dem Vortrag heimfuhr, fand ich die Luft eigentlich ganz angenehm (recht warm). Vielleicht hätte ich ja doch lieber beiken gehen sollen (wenn vllt auch nicht im Wald, da Matsch?). Zumal ich den Typ nicht 100% seriös fand und er auch einige Fragen nicht verstanden hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (8. Februar 2006)

also es is nich so, daß ich mir das geleistet hab, sondern vielmehr leiste ich mir eine frau, die es sich geleistet hat mir das teil zu SCHENKEN. muss ich wohl doch am 14. blumen besorgen!!
fakt is, ich hab wohl die gebrauchsanleitung gelesen, aber da steht nix drin zum eigentlichen geschehen, sprich download und tour planen usw. und axx kennt sich aus, denn der hat auch son ähnliches teil.
haben mal drüber gequatscht ob wir das im rahmen eines oder mehrerer biere und sonstiger ernährung mal genauer betrachten. 
werde mal sehen wanns bei mir ginge am woe und mit axx telefonieren ob der dann auch zeit hätte und wenns passt stelle ich den angeilten zeitpunkt hier rein. Raum is nich nötig; is genug platz bei mir. 
gasman


----------



## gasman (9. Februar 2006)

also samstag nachmittag gegen 3 ist mal locker angedacht zum GPS spielen. Hoffe, ich krieg bis dahin alles was man dazu braucht. Termin ist allerdings ein bischen vom wetter abhängig, da axx bei guten bedingungen auch lieber eine kleine runde drehen würde. guter treffpunkt wäre kurz vor 3 der wasserturm im wiley, ich wohne ums eck.
gasman


----------



## chorge (9. Februar 2006)

Mist, wenn ich Zeit hätte würd ich dau stoßen... hab zwar kein GPS mehr (geklaut in Norwegen!!) aber kenn mich ein wenig aus - wobei ich gerne noch dazulern, und ich bin mir sicher, es gibt noch vieeeeeel, was man mir da zeigen kann!!!


----------



## carmin (10. Februar 2006)

gasman schrieb:
			
		

> Termin ist allerdings ein bischen vom wetter abhängig, da axx bei guten bedingungen auch lieber eine kleine runde drehen würde.


Was sind "gute Bedingungen"? <50 cm Schnee? 


			
				gasman schrieb:
			
		

> guter treffpunkt wäre kurz vor 3 der wasserturm im wiley


Hm, wo wie Wasserturm...?

Planst Du eigentlich einen AlpenX? Okay, carmin schaffts auch, sich auf dem Roten Berg heillos zu verfahren, aber im Unterholz soll GPS ja auch nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## axx (10. Februar 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, wo wie Wasserturm...?


Diese Frage dokumentiert deine rückständige technische Ausstattung .
Sonst hättest du gefragt "Wie sind denn die GPS-Koordinaten vom Wasserturm?"


----------



## carmin (11. Februar 2006)

Also wenn ich mir das jetzt recht gemerkt habe, treffen wir uns morgen um 14:15 am Bahnhof Herrlingen und schauen, wohin uns gasmans Hightech-Knochen navigiert


----------



## kupfermark (12. Februar 2006)

Na dann viel Erfolg, hoffentlich findet ihr wieder heim  

Ich geh Schlitten fahren, wir sehen uns am Di an der Uni!!
Mark


----------



## gasman (17. Februar 2006)

also was ist jetzt los. nach den ganzen movies wird nix mehr gefahren? wer hat lust am woe. chorge sollte auch mit bier versorgt werden. kann mn nach langenau eigentlich off road fahren. 
gasman


----------



## carmin (17. Februar 2006)

Bin dieses Wochenende leider nicht da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (18. Februar 2006)

Ich bin grad leider nicht fit, morgen geht definitiv nix bei mir  
Evtl. am Sonntag eine kleine Runde.


----------



## gasman (18. Februar 2006)

ok kannst ja heute abend bescheid geben, wanns bei dir ginge. bin grundsätzlich lieber morgens unterwegs, aber nicht zwingend. wenns so pisst wie heute früh, forget it. 
gasman


----------



## gasman (18. Februar 2006)

hey axx, war bei chorge in langenau. das ist ein bierfreies krankenhaus..widerlich...hab ihm aber ein überlebenskit gebracht (2 x hefe dunkel)...ansonsten gehts ihm gut.
den rückweg wollte ich abseits machen... war aber keine echt gute idee...im wald hats noch jede menge schnee und matsch, ausserhalb steht man bis zu den knöcheln im dreck....echter thriller. das rad zu putzen war arbeit. hab keinen bock auf so ne sauerei morgen, werde vormittags eine runde straßentraining machen. falls du dich in die niederungen des asphaltfahrens begeben willst...lass hören. alle anderen sind natürlich ebenfalls eingeladen. fahre so um etwa 9 los.
gasman


----------



## axx (19. Februar 2006)

Dass es zur Zeit recht schlammig ist, hab ich schon fast befürchtet. Darauf hab ich eigentlich grad keine Lust. Bei mir bleibt das Bike daher morgen im Keller, ich hab eh grad noch genug anderes zu tun.
cu, Joe


----------



## axx (21. Februar 2006)

Wie schaut's heut abend mit Biken aus? Falls es nicht regnet 19:30 Brücke?

hallo daif  
hast du dein Bike gestern noch geputzt? Dann kannst du ja heut abend gleich mitkommen und es wieder einschlammen


----------



## kupfermark (21. Februar 2006)

Ach, daif gibts doch noch??

Jo, wenns nicht regnet kömmer biken gehn. Bei uns auf dem Berg und im Lautertal liegt aber schon noch einiges an Schnee, beim Joggen bin ich am WE knöcheltief im Schneematsch versunken.. 

Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daif (21. Februar 2006)

ja den daif gibts noch!!
der war nur im letzten halben Jahr extrem selten in Ülüm da er in Nürnberg studiert!

der daif muss sein Rad noch putzen, der Freilauf ist irgendwie zugesifft...
und dann überlegt er sich ob er sich nach 4 monaten bikeabszinenz gleich wieder mit euch die Trails schwingen soll 

der nebel und die stellenweise glätte schrecken mich im moment noch etwas ab..
muss ausserdem testen ob meine tolle sigma mirage noch saft hat, denn ich muss ja erstmal von Wiblingen zu euch und wieder zurück und das am liebsten MIT Licht 

mal schauen wie's sich so entwickelt..
wann und wo fahrt ihr?
19 Uhr Fussgängersteg???


grüße vom daif


----------



## carmin (21. Februar 2006)

Der Nebel (so es überhaupt einen gibt in Ulm) ist ideal für die Atemwege.
Überfrieren tuts zur Zeit erst in den Morgenstunden.

Leider hab ich um 1800 noch einen Termin, werds bis 1930 daher wohl kaum schaffen.


----------



## axx (21. Februar 2006)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> ... bikeabszinenz ... nebel ... glätte ... Licht ...



bitte keine Ausreden  

*19:30* Fußgängerbrücke

@carmin: Stimmt, wenn du um 19:30 zum Biken musst, wirst du den 18 Uhr Termin kaum schaffen 

Gasman, wie siehts bei dir heut aus?

( Edit: Ausreden-Liste vervollständigt  )
( Edit 2: Ausreden-Liste wieder gekürzt  )


----------



## carmin (21. Februar 2006)

axx schrieb:
			
		

> bitte keine Ausreden


In Deiner Liste fehlt noch die Ausrede mit dem Radputzen (man kann natürlich nur mit blitzeblank sauberem Bike auf Tour gehen) und das mit dem Saft für die Mirage.


----------



## gasman (21. Februar 2006)

hocke noch in der arbeit, keine ahnung wie lange die leute noch brauchen um fit zu werden.
heute morgen wars ätzend glatt und ich hab keine spikes mehr drauf. kann ja eiter werden. versuche natürlich zu kommen.
gasman


----------



## daif (21. Februar 2006)

@axx
das waren doch keine Ausreden, der erste teil war doch nur die antwort auf deine frage ob das rad geputzt [email protected] ich habe kein Problem damit ein geputztes rad wieder einzusauen, habe es ausserdem nicht geputzt im sinne von "schön sauber machen", sondern den Antrieb von dem festen schmodder befreit damit sich z.b. der freilauf wieder leichtgängig dreht und alles schön flutscht.. 

das mit dem ewig nicht gefahren und der mirage...das waren die ausreden!!  
und eklig glatt war es heut morgen wirklich.. 


Ich komme übrigens nicht, hab hier noch 2 sachen abzuschicken und muss für die Freundin Angebote für Internet (DSL Flat) + Telefon raussuschen 
kennt sich da jmd aus?? wer ist da zur zeit günstig?? Ist für Nürnberg, also nix Kabel BW.....


SOOOOOO JETZT NOCH WAS ERFREULICHES

@ALL 

Der Jörg (Chorge) hat mich vorhin ausm Krankenhaus angerufen (er war grad aufm Hubschrauberlandeplatz ) und möchte euch viele Grüße ausrichten.

Seine Schulterschiene (weiss nicht genau wie das dingens heisst) darf er tagsüber jetzt öfters weglassen und sonst ist er gut drauf wie man es von ihm gewohnt ist!! 

Schade ist nur dass das mit dem biken wohl erst wieder im Herbst was wird, da eine 100%ige Bewegung des Bandes mind 12 Wochen dauert und bis er es wieder vollständig belasten darf rechnet Jörg (locker) mit der doppelten Zeit. Rennrad oder so könnte schon früher gehen, aber biken muss wohl noch ne Weile warten.

Jörg hat übrigens ne generelle Einladung ausgesprochen ihn doch mal in Kempten, seinem neuen Wohnort zu besuchen!!

Also nochmals schöne Grüße an alle!!


@gasman

ich habe den Jörg net ganz verstanden, aber ihr habt euch wohl verpasst als du ihn besuchen wolltest???? oder irgenwas....
Jedenfalls soll ich dir ein sorry ausrichten, er hatte es einfach vergessen/verpeilt!
Grüße nochmal extra an dich von Jörg


So das wars,

fahrt ihr irgendwann Mi/Do nochmal????
hat jmd mal tagsüber Zeit??


Grüße
daif


----------



## carmin (21. Februar 2006)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> habe es ausserdem nicht geputzt im sinne von "schön sauber machen", sondern den Antrieb von dem festen schmodder befreit damit sich z.b. der freilauf wieder leichtgängig dreht und alles schön flutscht..


schon klar 



			
				daif schrieb:
			
		

> und eklig glatt war es heut morgen wirklich.


Aber wie gesagt muss das erst in der früh gefroren sein, um 0:30 war noch alles Wasser auf den Wegen. Also es ist kein Argument für abends...



			
				daif schrieb:
			
		

> wer ist da zur zeit günstig??


Das ändert sich wohl von Tag zu Tag. Schau halt mal auf onlinekosten.de oder so.



			
				daif schrieb:
			
		

> Der Jörg (Chorge) hat mich vorhin ausm Krankenhaus angerufen (er war grad aufm Hubschrauberlandeplatz )


Will er schon wieder abheben?  Dass er es so schnell und gut überstanden hat ist wirklich erfreulich. Aber bis Herbst warten??  Und das noch im Angesicht mit einem neuen schicken Beik! Mann, ich würd eingehen...



			
				daif schrieb:
			
		

> fahrt ihr irgendwann Mi/Do nochmal????
> hat jmd mal tagsüber Zeit??


Schön wärs bei dem Wetter  Morgen Abend hätte ich aber durchaus Zeit. Blöderweise hält meine Lampe grade nur noch zwei Stunden. Aber wenn wir wohl sowieso überwiegend Waldautobahn fahren müssen, kann man sie ggf auch öfter mal ausschalten.


----------



## gasman (21. Februar 2006)

hab mich heute leicht verpeilt und bin leider deshalb erst nach 8 rausgekommen, war also nix mit fahren heute. morgen geht bei mir gar nicht, donnerstag kleine hoffnung???  fahre evtl. (ist noch nicht sicher) am samstag nach pfronten zum schalengger (hörnerschlitten) rennen (ansehen nicht selber fahren). hätte evtl. noch platz frei, falls jemand sowas mal sehen will. echt herb.
@daif
hey was war los mit chorge; war am samstag dort und habe ihm 2 flaschen hefe dunkel gebracht; das kann ihn doch nicht den verstand gekostet haben.
glaub ich nie, daß der bis herbst mit dem biken wartet, hatte vor 20 Jahren auch die Bänder an der Schulter gefetzt und damals ist noch nicht so sanft operiert worden wie heute. Hab gerade mal 6 Wochen Radentzug ausgehalten. habe hoffnung für den jungen. fürchte die 6 wochen mittelamerika zum filmen haun ihn mehr zurück, als die schulter.
gasman


----------



## axx (21. Februar 2006)

Erstaunlicherweise liegt ja auf dem Hochsträß und im Lautertal noch recht viel Eis und Schnee, das hätt ich jetzt gar nicht mehr erwartet. So hat sich das Einschlammen heut sogar in Grenzen gehalten.

Zum tagsüber Biken würde sich ja das WE anbieten, mal sehn, wie sich das Wetter entwickelt.


----------



## Lady_Eve (22. Februar 2006)

Leider soll das Wetter gegen Ende der Woche ja wieder kälter&feuchter werden, sonst könnte es echt ein geiles WE werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (22. Februar 2006)

hallo lady_eve: du kannst ja hier mal die reise zu pfingsten an den gardasee reinstellen, da gehen vielleicht noch ein paar mehr leute mit. nicht wahr kupfermark???

wegen wochenende: da können wir wohl nur auf petrus seinen segen hoffen


----------



## kupfermark (23. Februar 2006)

So weit reicht meine Zukunftsplanung zwar noch nicht, aber prinzipell hätt ich natürlich schon Lust!!! 

Das wär dann das Trainingslager für Pfronten, oder?  		

Prognosen für Blaustein am WE sind nicht so rosig:


			
				www.donnerwetter.de schrieb:
			
		

> Bis Samstag schneit es immer wieder bei Temperaturen zwischen -2 bis 0 Grad. Sonntag gibt es dichte Bewölkung bei -4 Grad...



Na ja, wenns gefriert, gibts schon keine Sauerei 

Gruss
Mark


----------



## chorge (23. Februar 2006)

Sooooo!!! Bin wieder unter euch!!!!!!!!!!!  

Erstmal ein großes Dank an den Gasman - das Bier war herrlich zum Abendessen! Und mit dem Eis für die Schulter lies es sich 1A kühlen   Dein Besuch hat mich echt tierisch gefreut! Dass der Rest der Truppe den Arsch nicht hochbekommen wird war mir eh schon klar *g*... Ich hoffe ihr habt ein ordentlich schlechtes Gewissen?!  
Um daifs Verwirrung zu entheddern: Ich hatte lediglich vergessen dem Forum nen Gruß ausrichten zu lassen... Daif hatte ich im Handy drin, deshalb wurde er beauftragt. Hab schon gesehen, dass er den Auftrag zur vollsten Zufriedenheit erfüllt hat. Das mit der Einladung nach KE stimmt - es gilt schliesslich diesen Sommer 58m² + Terrasse langsam gemütlich zu machen, sprich: einzumüllen! 
Mit dem Biken wart ich einfach mal ab... Aber die genz wilden Sachen lass ich den Sommer sicher erstmal aus, damit das Gewebe stabil verheilen kann. Rennrad fahr ich sicher recht bald, und gegen Forstweg und Easy-Singletrack-Biken spricht ja auch nichts, sobald die Schulter zumindest halbwegs belastbar ist... Man, im Keller wartet mein neues Helius!!!  
Guyana wird mich nicht zurückwerfen! Das bisserl obligatorischen Dünnschiss werd ich schon ertragen - der Figur schadet es bestimmt nicht...  

Gruß an alle da draussen!! Geht biken!!! Saut euch ein!!! Scheisst auf die Putzerei - Der Antrieb ist in 10 Minuten wieder einsatzbereit, alles andere ist Kosmetik!


----------



## axx (23. Februar 2006)

junkyjerk schrieb:
			
		

> zu pfingsten an den gardasee



Ein Wanderurlaub ist bestimmt auch eine tolle Sache 
Biken ist am Gardasee ja ab 1. Mai weitgehend verboten


----------



## junkyjerk (23. Februar 2006)

ich dachte nur in bestimmten gemeinden? da muss ich mich noch mal schlau machen.


----------



## chorge (23. Februar 2006)

[email protected]!!!  
Ich würde hinfahren! Und ich werde im Oktober auch hinfahren... pfff


----------



## carmin (23. Februar 2006)

chorge schrieb:
			
		

> pfff


Na, da gehts ja weniger um "rutscht mir doch den Buckel runter, ich werde eh nicht kontrolliert". Sondern um "zahlt irgendeine Versicherung, wenn ich etwas bekanntermaßen Verbotenes getan habe". Und um "wie lange lassen wir uns noch von der SAT als Trailnutzer zweiter Klasse behandeln und uns sukzessive unserer Rechte berauben, ohne mal unser wirtschaftliches Gewicht zu demonstrieren".

Betroffen ist bislang aber nurs Trentino. Nach Limone bspw. kann man ja locker noch gehen, und von dort sind ja auch eine Menge feiner Trails erreichbar. Aber was spricht dagegen, mal über den Lagorand zu blicken und sich bspw im Tessin, in Tirol oder Frankreich zu vergnügen?


----------



## gasman (23. Februar 2006)

...ausserdem gibts die abruzzen und ligurien.
hey, daß es ein trainingslager zur vorbereitung für pfronten an pfingsten geben soll finde ich echt krass. da bin ich 2 wochen in urlaub mit familie auf sylt....garantiert keine erhebung über 15 m dünenhöhe. und dann tu' ich mir in pfronten wie letztes jahr beim anstieg zur hündleskopfhütte wieder sauschwer. am samstag geht übrigens das schlittenrennen just diesen ersten steilen langen hang in pfronten-kappel runter. momentan schauts allerdings eher so aus, als ob wir nicht hinfahren. dann hätte ich alternativ kapazitäten zum radeln.
gasman


----------



## carmin (23. Februar 2006)

gasman schrieb:
			
		

> urlaub mit familie auf sylt....garantiert keine erhebung über 15 m dünenhöhe


Biken bei Gegenwindstärke 6 hat durchaus auch seinen Trainingseffekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (23. Februar 2006)

is schon richtig, aber aus naturschutzgründen kann ich da beim besten willen nicht in der pampa fahren und auf den radwegen tummeln sich da unmengen von weiteren touris und blockieren alles. hab das letztes jahr auch erlebt und habe regelmäßigen protest hervorgerufen wie ich in völlig normaler geschwindigkeit auf dem radweg gefahren bin


----------



## axx (23. Februar 2006)

Pfff, ich geb mein Urlaubsgeld doch nicht in in einer Region aus, die mir das Biken verbietet.

Ich spiele grad eher mit dem Gedanken, eine Woche auf La Palma biken zu gehen  

Bin noch nie mit dem Rad per Flugzeug verreist, habt ihr da Erfahrung? Reicht es, das Bike in einen Karton zu stecken? Ich hab eigentlich keine Lust, mir so einen speziellen Koffer zu kaufen, die sind ja sauteuer. Genausowenig hab ich aber Lust auf Transportschäden...


----------



## kupfermark (23. Februar 2006)

@gasman:
Du bist/warst in Pfronten auch dabei? Bei mir kam letztes Jahr eine Hochzeit dazwischen, aber für dieses Jahr hab ich mich heut angemeldet! Junkyjerk steht auch schon ganz vorn auf der Meldeliste!

Hat sonst noch jemand Lust? Ist ein tolles Rennen: http://www.mtb-marathon-pfronten.de/

@axx:
Bin vor zwei Jahren mit dem Hardtail nach Spanien. Ich hab mir dazu vom Jehle einen Karton geholt, Laufräder, Pedale ab, alles reingestopft, gepolstert und zugeklebt. Zum Glück erst beim Rückflug hat die vordere Bremsleitung was abgekriegt und hatte ein Loch. Sonst hats prima funktioniert. 

Wg Sperrgepäck bzw Übergewicht handelt das jede Fluggesellschaft anders. Bei mir hiess es, dass ich insgesamt nicht mehr als 20kg mitnehmen darf. Hab ich aber auch nicht. Ansonsten gibts dazu noch so um die 10 Threads im Forum!

Mark


----------



## gasman (24. Februar 2006)

@kupfermark
als ex-pfrontener wollte ich das natürlich auch mal probieren, hab mich blöderweise höflich ganz hinten hingestellt beim start, so daß ich erst nach der kappeler alm mein tempo radeln konnte. habe das ganze im herbst mit ein paar kumpels nochmal wiederholt und seit dem marathon wurden erhebliche veränderungen an der strecke vorgenommen. das schiebestück zwischen der kappeler alm und dem sportheim böck wurde ausgebaut, so daß ganz gute da in zukunft fahren können und vor allem das ruppige stück nach dem sportheim böck bis zum waldweg wurde zu einer sausteilen schnellen abfahrtsstrecke umgebaut. unverändert war im herbst die verblockte abfahrt vom himmelreich ins engetal runter. hoffentlich bleibt es so.
möchte schon dieses jahr wieder teilnehmen und hoffe schon wegen dem neuen stumpi, daß die himmelreichabfahrt nicht entschärft wird.
@axx
sind mit den rädern in die türkei geflogen. mit dem rad zum flughafen, bischen luft raus, eingecheckt, räder abgeholt, aufgepumpt, losgefahren. Bei uns war im gegensatz zu rädern, die verpackt waren, überhaupt nix kaputt. zufall oder system?
@alle
was ist morgen?
gasman


----------



## axx (24. Februar 2006)

gasman schrieb:
			
		

> Bei uns war im gegensatz zu rädern, die verpackt waren, überhaupt nix kaputt. zufall oder system?



Unverpackt? Das würd ich glaub ich nicht riskieren.



			
				gasman schrieb:
			
		

> was ist morgen?


Samstag  

Für eine Tour hätt ich vermutlich eher am Sonntag Zeit.

cu, axx


----------



## kupfermark (25. Februar 2006)

Also morgen vormittag?? So gegen 11 an der Fussgängerbrücke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (25. Februar 2006)

ok, ich mach mit. hoffentlich bleibts kalt. war gestern aben noch ne runde laufen und bin, obwohl ganz normale wege gelaufen, heimgekommen wie die sau. dreck bis an die knie.
gasman


----------



## junkyjerk (25. Februar 2006)

also am sonntag so gegen 11 uhr an der fussgängerbrücke beim roxy?


----------



## kupfermark (25. Februar 2006)

Ja, genau! Da wo wir uns Di nachts auch treffen!!

Bis dann,
Mark


----------



## carmin (25. Februar 2006)

Wäre auch dabei.
Zeit ist ja sehr treffend gewählt 



			
				kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> Hat sonst noch jemand Lust? Ist ein tolles Rennen: http://www.mtb-marathon-pfronten.de/


Was haltet Ihr eigentlich davon, irgendwann vor oder nach dem Marathon nach Pfronten zu fahren und genau die gleiche Strecke abzufahren? Wenns sein muss, bastel ich Euch gerne Startnummern für den Lenker, überreiche Euch unterwegs eine Banane, messe die Fahrzeit, und Ihr bekommt am Ende ein pdf, in dem steht, wie viele Minuten zum Sieg gefehlt hätten. Das ist billiger, es gibt keine Staus auf der Strecke, und man hat viel mehr Freiheit bei der Terminwahl...



			
				axx schrieb:
			
		

> Ich spiele grad eher mit dem Gedanken, eine Woche auf La Palma biken zu gehen


Wenn schon Flieger, warum nicht gleich richtig und nach Kanada?


----------



## junkyjerk (25. Februar 2006)

alles klar, ich bin dabei, können dann ja nochmal über pfronten schwätzen... bis morgen, freu mich...


----------



## kupfermark (25. Februar 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Was haltet Ihr eigentlich davon, irgendwann vor oder nach dem Marathon nach Pfronten zu fahren und genau die gleiche Strecke abzufahren? Wenns sein muss, bastel ich Euch gerne Startnummern für den Lenker, überreiche Euch unterwegs eine Banane, messe die Fahrzeit, und Ihr bekommt am Ende ein pdf, in dem steht, wie viele Minuten zum Sieg gefehlt hätten. Das ist billiger, es gibt keine Staus auf der Strecke, und man hat viel mehr Freiheit bei der Terminwahl...



Wenn Du die hier auch noch organisieren kannst, wär ich auch da dabei


----------



## carmin (25. Februar 2006)

kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du die hier auch noch organisieren kannst, wär ich auch da dabei


Beik kannst selber putzen


----------



## junkyjerk (25. Februar 2006)

na die sind doch schon gebucht, nur hab ich diesmal weniger klamotten bestellt, im juni sollte es ja schon schön warm sein, da sind bikinis angebracht.. hehe


----------



## axx (26. Februar 2006)

So, das war doch heut eine coole Wintertour  
Ich hoff, ihr habt euch nicht zu viele blaue Flecken geholt


----------



## gasman (26. Februar 2006)

blaue flecken kommen erst morgen; wo die beinlinge zerrissen sind, kommt ganz unten wo die haut anfängt auch blut raus. immerhin wir haben keinen platten gestochen. 
@carmin
deine cds habe ich mir angehört; coole musi; bring ich am dienstag wieder mit. danke

die ganze woche solls kalt bleiben, aber ich will keine reifen mehr wechseln; vielleicht kommt junkyjerk auch am dienstag, dann sind wir schon zu zweit ohne spikes und das lachen verteilt sich auf zwei. müssen nur noch ausmachen wer den lefty macht und wer den righty.
gasman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (26. Februar 2006)

Joo, die Tour war mal wieder extrem unterhaltsam heut. Der Winter hat ja schon einige Vorteile, weil man Trails neu entdeckt (anhand der Spuren anderer), bekannte Trails sich ganz anders anfühlen, und sogar auf Waldautobahnen neue spannende Trails entstehen 

Fands auch krass, dass wir es selbst bei Tag und mit GPS geschafft haben, im Kreis zu fahren (wobei man fairerweise anmerken muss, dass das GPS ja nicht der Navi diente).



			
				axx schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoff, ihr habt euch nicht zu viele blaue Flecken geholt


Ich konnt ja ganz gemütlich hinterherfahren und zugucken, wie sich die Leute vor mir zu Boden warfen...

Ich muss aber den zweien heute meinen größten Respekt ausdrücken... Neun von zehn Bikern wären da wohl irgendwann gefrustet. Nicht so gasman: Selbst wenn Blut spritzt, redet er noch von der "geilsten Tour seit langem". (Du musst mir mal verraten, was Du da durch Dein Schläuchle saugst. Wenns nicht grade eingefroren ist.)



			
				gasman schrieb:
			
		

> coole musi


Entweder Du bist Synästhesist, oder ich hatte einfach die Lautsprecher ausgeschaltet 

Und jetzt hab ich Zwerchfellschmerzen.

Achso, Fotos... Waren nicht so viele heut. Im Anhang beachte man das "Engelchen" im Schnee dahinter


----------



## kupfermark (26. Februar 2006)

Bei mir ist nur die Hüfte bisschen rot, und am Schienbein hab ich nen Kratzer abgekriegt.

Viel gefährlicher wars im Atlantis danach. Da bin ich am Ende der Rutsche in meinen Mitbewohner reingerauscht. Bei ihm ist die Lippe aufgeplatzt und ich hab mit meiner Augenbraue seine Schwimmbrille zertrümmert. Jetzt hab ich ein dickes Auge und freu mich schon aufs Fäden-Ziehen, weil der Faden gleich aussieht wie meine Augenbrauen


----------



## gasman (26. Februar 2006)

@ carmin
im camelback is nur wasser, hätt ich was gescheites reingetan, wärs ja nicht eingefroren.
@ kupfermark
zum fäden rausmachen kannst ja zu mir kommen, machen wir halt n' fädenrausmachefest draus mit anschliessender kleiner ausfahrt.
hey und gruß an den axel von deiner freundin; ich find der hat sich stark gehalten. meine fresse das ganze gerüttle mit starrgabel. möchte nicht wissen, was der morgen fürn muskelkater rumschleppt.
gasman


----------



## junkyjerk (26. Februar 2006)

scheint ja wirklich ziemlich unterhaltsam gewesen zu sein heute, da bin ich ja fast ein wenig traurig, dass ich nicht mitkonnte.. dienstag kann ich übrigens auch nicht, da bin ich bei helge "sausack" schneider in stuttgart... JETZT KÖNNT ES ENDLICH MAL WARM WERDEN!!! ich will wieder in die berge. verdammt


----------



## kupfermark (26. Februar 2006)

@gasman
Cooles Angebot, kömmer gern machen. Allerdings bin ich am WE beim Geburtstag meiner Mutter (höchstens Fr mittag/Sa früh).. Die Ärztin hat gemeint, ich soll morgen schon zum Doc, auch wegen der Tetanus-Impfung, hab grad gesehen, dass die letzte 1995 war.. 

Jo, Hab Axel schon ausrichten lassen, dass er mal ins Forum schauen soll!

Bis dann,
Mark


----------



## carmin (26. Februar 2006)

Ach Du Schande... Wir wissen ja bereits, dass Skifahren höchst gesundheitsschädlich ist, aber jetzt auch noch Schwimmen? Da können wir ja bald nur noch beiken gehen.



			
				junkyjerk schrieb:
			
		

> dienstag kann ich übrigens auch nicht


Wir könnten auch Mittwoch? Da sieht auch das Wetter besser aus als Dienstag. Und ggf auch mal früher? 18:30 oder 19:00? (Um hier mal wieder ein bisschen Verwirrung zu stiften ) Ich wollte Dir eh schon was mitbringen. Einen Briefkasten hab ich an Deinem Palazzo leider nicht gefunden...

(Edit: achso, Mittwoch ist für gasman schlecht, bleiben wir halt bei Dienstag. 19:00?)

Wenn der Axel sich noch nicht angemeldet hat, müssen wir uns noch einen Benutzernamen für ihn überlegen. Also ich schlage mal sowas wie "Resi Stenz" vor. Ich steh ziemlich auf solche Namen, wo's hier doch schon mal eine Miri Sübel (und Erna Türlich) gegeben hat...

Den Münchner Kollegen scheints heute ja auch gefallen zu haben


----------



## kupfermark (26. Februar 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Ach Du Schande... Wir wissen ja bereits, dass Skifahren höchst gesundheitsschädlich ist, aber jetzt auch noch Schwimmen? Da können wir ja bald nur noch beiken gehen.



Na ja, gefährlich ists eigentlich nur, wenn man bei roter Ampel losrutscht, das ist beim Biken auch nicht anders


----------



## gasman (27. Februar 2006)

wg Dienstag/ Mittwoch
bei mir ist morgen machbar, mittwoch bin ich diese woche "familiär gebunden". gute umschreibung, oder?
ich glaub morgen nehm ich das stumpi, vielleicht halten die nobby nics besser.
wenns völlig runtersaut müssen wir ggf. kurzfristig an der brücke alternativprogramm entwerfen. 
@ carmin: is jetzt 1900 oder 1930 angesagt?
gasman


----------



## carmin (27. Februar 2006)

okay, ich wär auch für Dienstag 19:00
Bin gespannt auf Dein Gerät.
Vielleicht schaff ichs ja mal pünktlicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (28. Februar 2006)

shice... will auch mal gasmans gerät sehen....


----------



## axx (28. Februar 2006)

Das war eine dumme Idee, dass ich am So. nicht die warme Hose angezogen hab... jetzt ist meine kälteempfindliches Knie rebellisch geworden und schmerzt beim Radeln  Mal schaun, wie sichs heute noch entwickelt, aber vermutlich bin ich heut abend nicht mit dabei  

Ich wünsch euch auf alle Fälle viel Spass!


----------



## carmin (28. Februar 2006)

junkyjerk schrieb:
			
		

> shice... will auch mal gasmans gerät sehen....


Ich mach dann ein Foto, wie er die Kante bei Lautern runterdroppt 

@mark & axx etc, sagt dann ggf noch Bescheid, wie's aussieht, damit gasman nach mir nicht noch länger warten muss


----------



## kupfermark (28. Februar 2006)

Wartet mal nicht auf mich. Ist heut mein letzter Tag im Labor, und es gibt noch ein paar Sachen zu regeln und aufzuräumen. Kann nicht sagen, wie lang das dauert, aber ich versuch schon zu kommen. 

Mark


----------



## junkyjerk (28. Februar 2006)

mark ich brauch vielleicht diese woche mal abends nen termin bei dir in der werkstatt, meine teile sollten morgen eintreffen, dann komm ich zum basteln vorbei....


----------



## axx (28. Februar 2006)

Ich komm heut abend nicht mit, Knie ist noch nicht gut.
Werde stattdessen Urlaub planen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (28. Februar 2006)

Und, wie war die Fahrt im Schneesturm? Bin erst kurz vor 8 aus dem Labor gekommen, dafür hab ich die nächsten Tage umso mehr Zeit!

@jj: Geht klar, ruf halt an, sobald Du´s weisst. Ab und zu übernachte ich in der Stadt.


----------



## junkyjerk (1. März 2006)

@kupfermark: alrighty, ich meld mich aufm mobilphone bei dir, sobald ich nen terminvorschlag hab.... schonmal danke gelle?


----------



## carmin (1. März 2006)

kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> Und, wie war die Fahrt im Schneesturm?


Wurde eigentlich erst gegen Ende etwas mehr... Das Witzige war, wenn man die Lampe aus hatte (und ich bin über weite Strecken ohne Licht gefahren), hat man nix davon gesehen. Lampe ein ->  -> schnell wieder aus.

Kalt wars komischerweise gar net, und glatt auch kaum.

Die haben den "Trail" zwischen Lehrer Tal und Eselsberg asphaltiert!! Da kann man ja jetzt mit dem Rennrad runter... 

Dort hab ich dann auch gleich noch Tom (zu Fuß) getroffen. Der dann auch etwas sagte von "... verrückt ... um die Zeit ... bei dem Wetter ..."


----------



## axx (1. März 2006)

Moin!

hat von euch zufällig einer 'nen Bike-Transportkoffer, oder kenn jemanden, der einen hat? Und würde ihn mir vermieten?

Grüße,
Joe


----------



## kupfermark (1. März 2006)

Mhm, Du willst ja nur damit ins Trainingslager, damit Du uns hinterher noch mehr am Berg stehen lassen kannst. Weiss nicht, ob ich das unterstützen würde (wenn ich so ein Teil hätte  )

Im Forum stand mal was, dass sowas tw von Bike-Shops vermietet wird, kannst ja mal rumfragen.

Mark


----------



## Fetz (2. März 2006)

axx schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> 
> hat von euch zufällig einer 'nen Bike-Transportkoffer, oder kenn jemanden, der einen hat? Und würde ihn mir vermieten?
> 
> ...


Die Bikestation in Blaubeuren vermietet Transportkoffer. Ich hab aber keine Ahnung, was das kosten soll.


----------



## enrique4711 (2. März 2006)

junkyjerk schrieb:
			
		

> servus,
> 
> kumpel und ich sind dabei, kennen hier einige touren, die nicht schlecht sind...
> 
> ...


----------



## axx (2. März 2006)

Fetz schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bikestation in Blaubeuren vermietet Transportkoffer. Ich hab aber keine Ahnung, was das kosten soll.



Stimmt  
Nachdem ich gestern vormittag so ziemlich alle Ulmer Bikeläden durchtelefoniert hab, bin ich schließlich bei der Bikestation fündig geworden. Die haben sogar 2 Koffer im Angebot. Und garnicht mal teuer.

@kupfermark: du und junkyjerk habt doch mit Trainingslager angefangen, da muss man ja irgendwie mithalten


----------



## kupfermark (2. März 2006)

Stimmt, aber wir haben uns auch fürs Rennen angemeldet! Wo willst Du überhaupt hin? Hab heut nen newsletter gekriegt:




			
				canary-bike newsletter schrieb:
			
		

> Last Minute Angebote zum
> Gran Canaria Open MTB Marathon
> 
> 
> ...



Hier gibts Bilder:
http://nyx.at/canary/show_bericht.php?ber_id=938

Wenn ich wüsste, dass ich demnächst nen Job hätte, würd ich da sofort hin......


----------



## axx (2. März 2006)

kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> Wo willst Du Ã¼berhaupt hin?



Mit den den Kanaren liegst du gar nicht so falsch. Allerdings gehts nicht nach Gran Canaria, sondern nach La Palma. Das soll zum Biken die beste Insel sein  
Dort gibts einen Bikeladen der bietet eine Singletrail-Woche an. Die 5 Touren hat ein netter Biker per GPS mitgeschnitten und ins Netz gestellt, so dass man sie auch ohne Tourguide fahren kann  

FÃ¼r Flug + Unterkunft (1 Woche) zahlen wir 350â¬ pro Nase.


PS: ich kann auch ohne Rennen trainieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (2. März 2006)

kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> Mhm, Du willst ja nur damit ins Trainingslager, damit Du uns hinterher noch mehr am Berg stehen lassen kannst. Weiss nicht, ob ich das unterstützen würde


Wer schneller ist, muss länger warten. Ganz einfach


----------



## flo_ (2. März 2006)

Servus ihr,
keine Ahnung ob ihr das schon gelesen habt, aber wegen Gardasee kann Entwarnung gegeben werden:

-------------------
Die Trails am Gardasee bleiben uns auch in Zukunft erhalten. Die BÃ¼rgermeister der sechs beteiligten Gemeinden haben sich am 9. Februar darauf verstÃ¤ndigt, ihre Trails auch nach Inkrafttreten eines neuen Landesgesetzes am 1. Mai 2006 fÃ¼r Biker offen zu halten. Jetzt hat auch die Provinzregierung in Trento den PlÃ¤nen zugestimmt. Damit ist amtlich, was der Tourismusverband Ingarda Trentino bereits im Oktober des vergangenen Jahres angekÃ¼ndigt hat ï¿½ was den Gardasee betrifft also viel LÃ¤rm um nichts.

Wie BIKE schon im November des vergangenen Jahres gemeldet hat, sollen hÃ¶chstens zwei Trails gesperrt werden. Hier befÃ¼rchten die Gemeindevertreter SchÃ¤den fÃ¼r die Natur sowie Konflikte mit Wanderern. Um welche Trails es sich im Einzelnen handelt werden wir sofort nach Ende der Verhandlungen an dieser Stelle melden.
Der Beschluss kÃ¶nnte beispielhaft fÃ¼r andere Bike-Reviere im Trentino sein, die ebenfalls bis zum 1. Mai eigene Regelungen beschlieÃen mÃ¼ssen.
Um MissverstÃ¤ndnisse zu vermeiden wird es zu Saison-Beginn eine neue Bike-Karte geben, auf der alle Trails des nÃ¶rdlichen Gardasees verzeichnet sind. Die Karte soll auf dem BIKE-Festival Garda Trentino prÃ¤sentiert werden.
-----------------------------

Sieht doch gut aus,
GrÃ¼Ãe,
Flo


----------



## carmin (2. März 2006)

mehr


----------



## axx (3. März 2006)

Wie schauts denn morgen mit einer Schnee-Tour aus?
Am Sonntag hab ich vermutlich keine Zeit.


----------



## kupfermark (3. März 2006)

Ich bin am WE wg familiärer Verpflichtungen nicht da..
Wann fährst Du eigentlich in Urlaub?

Mark


----------



## axx (3. März 2006)

Hmm, mit der Schnee-Tour wirds wohl nix, ist ja schon fast alles wieder weggetaut. Bei dem Siff möcht ich nicht raus.

Am Mittwoch gehts los in den Urlaub. Nightride am Di. wird dann nix mehr, da ist das Bike schon eingepackt. Und das Zweitrad ist noch nicht fertig...


----------



## gasman (3. März 2006)

fehlendes bike is keine ausrede, weil du natürlich mein wilier haben kannst.
morgen geht bei mir nicht, ausserdem isses echt zu siffig.
gasman


----------



## Kuschelbaer8 (3. März 2006)

hi

In gran canaria muss es die letzten Tage mal richtig Geregnet haben. Bei dem Marathon am 18 März mssten sie die Strecke wegen Überflutungen ändern. Ich hoffe auf la palma war es nich so aber Matsch und siff sind wir ja gewöhnt.   . Trotzdem schönen Urlaub.http://www.canary-bike.com/


----------



## kupfermark (4. März 2006)

Echt eklig draussen, hoffentlich ists bis Dienstag wieder besser.. 

@gasman: War jetzt doch nicht beim Doc, hast Du Di vorm Nightride Zeit auf ein Fädenrausmachefest? Ansonsten hab ich ab So Abend immer Zeit! 

Ich schick Dir mal meine Nr per PN, dann kömmer was ausmachen,

@axx: Von mir auch schönen Urlaub, bin schon bisschen neidisch, das mit den 5 GPS-Touren klingt echt toll!

Gruss
Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (4. März 2006)

@axx,
schön'n urlaub, mit dienstag abend können wir uns wahrscheinlich knicken, wenn ich da rausschau...
@alle, morgen ohne mich, muß mir meine arbeitskraft erhalten..einer muß ja schließlich auch noch arbeiten, wenn der rest auf die kanaren geht.
@ kupfermark, hab grad versucht dich zu erreichen, is aber keiner rangegangen. Wie isses mit montag nachmittag ab ca. 15h?
gasman


----------



## junkyjerk (4. März 2006)

an alle: servus, wie manche von euch schon mitbekommen haben, ist ein gardasee-aufenthalt vom 17.06. - 24.06. geplant. deshalb ist morgen bei mir zu hause für jeden, der darauf bock hat und mit will/kann, ein treffen angedacht..

mal quatschen und sich kennenlernen und ein paar organisatorische dinge klären. 

also: ihr seid alle herzlich eingeladen, sonntag bei mir in der blücherstr.12 ab ca. 16uhr mal vorbei zu schauen....


----------



## kupfermark (4. März 2006)

Bin grad bei meinen Eltern aufm Geburtstag und komm erst morgen abend wieder nach Ulm, weiss also noch nicht, ob ich zu jj kommen kann.

@gasman: Montag passt, ich ruf dann vorher nochmal an!! 

Gruss
Mark


----------



## junkyjerk (4. März 2006)

kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> Bin grad bei meinen Eltern aufm Geburtstag und komm erst morgen abend wieder nach Ulm, weiss also noch nicht, ob ich zu jj kommen kann.
> 
> @gasman: Montag passt, ich ruf dann vorher nochmal an!!
> 
> ...




dann gib gummi mark....


----------



## carmin (4. März 2006)

Habe grade erst gesehen, dass das Foto des Monats Februar ja auch La Palma ist. Hat Dich das inspiriert, axx? Sieht ja schon sehr reizvoll aus.

junkyjerk, habt Ihr schon Details für Eure Lagopläne? In welchem Ort wollt Ihr übernachten, wie (Zelt/Ferienwohnung/...), und wie kommt Ihr hin bzw. wie viel Transportkapazität habt Ihr da?

Radeln heute war in der Tat ne ziemliche Sauerei, muss ich morgen nicht nochmal haben.


----------



## junkyjerk (4. März 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> junkyjerk, habt Ihr schon Details für Eure Lagopläne? In welchem Ort wollt Ihr übernachten, wie (Zelt/Ferienwohnung/...), und wie kommt Ihr hin bzw. wie viel Transportkapazität habt Ihr da?




ab 16 uhr bei mir, da gibbet ausser bier auch noch die antworten auf deine fragen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (6. März 2006)

komm grad mit stadtschlampe ohne spikes heim. echt verboten. so gern ich fahr, aber morgen abend lass ichs sein. die spikes zieh ich jetzt nicht nochmal drauf. 
gasman


----------



## carmin (7. März 2006)

Ich glaub, bei nabenhohem Pappschnee helfen Spikes auch nimmer viel 



			
				junkyjerk schrieb:
			
		

> ab 16 uhr bei mir, da gibbet ausser bier auch noch die antworten auf deine fragen....


Darf ich die auch noch online bestellen? (nicht das Bier) Danke


----------



## kupfermark (7. März 2006)

Ja, biken muss heut echt nicht sein, hab derzeit auch genug Bewegung beim Schneeschippen.. 

Eigentlich wärs das Richtige Wetter für ne Video-Session!!


----------



## junkyjerk (8. März 2006)

also zur info: es ist geplant, vom 17.06. bis zum 24.06. an den gardasee zu fahren, wir haben schon bungalows bestellt, die kosten ca. 90â¬ pro tag, es kÃ¶nnen mindestens 4 mann drin wohnen, das heisst, ca. 23â¬ pro tag pro person. transport an den gardasee ist auch ziemlich sichergestellt, da genÃ¼gend autos vorhanden sind, ich selber hab nen kombi und ne dachbox, radtrÃ¤ger kommt noch, sollte also einiges reinpassen....

wer also bock auf ne woche biken hat, ist herzlichst eingeladen, je mehr umso besser...


----------



## carmin (8. März 2006)

das is ja echt mal n Angebot


----------



## junkyjerk (8. März 2006)

also du bist dabei??


----------



## carmin (8. März 2006)

Also ich kann jetzt nicht innerhalb einer Stunde zusagen, weil meine Planung ohnehin grade nicht weiter reicht als diese Woche (Hosianna wennse vorbei ist), aber ich würde mich schon frühzeitig entscheiden.


----------



## junkyjerk (8. März 2006)

nein ist schon klar, wir planen jetzt erstmal ende april ein, dann sollten wir verbindliche zusagen haben, vielleicht auch mitte mai, aber spätestens...

@kupfermark: wie schauts bei dir aus? ich kann dich mitnehmen an den gardasee... biketräger kauf ich mir noch demnächst... da passen dann 4 bikes drauf, dachbox hab ich schon, meinen kombi kennste ja... da geht einiges rein...


----------



## kupfermark (8. März 2006)

Danke fürs Angebot, klar hätt ich Bock, kann aber beim Besten Willen nix planen, weil ich keine Ahnung hab, ob ich bis dahin einen Job (+Urlaubssperre) hab.

Fährst Du dann direkt vom Lago nach Pfronten??
(ist doch am 24. Juni 2006)

Bis Ende April sinds ja noch ein paar Wochen, ich sag dann schon noch fest zu oder ab! 

Gruss
Mark


----------



## junkyjerk (8. März 2006)

ja ich hatte eigentlich vor, direkt vom lago nach pfronten zu düsen und dort eventuell zu zelten oder in ne pension zu gehen.. also ich freu mich riesig auf die woche am lago, da kann man nur aufs beste wetter hoffen sonst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Stefan (10. März 2006)

Hi Jörg,

bin in der Zeit wohl auch mit Freundin am Gardasee (so wars zumindest geplant), evtl. hätten wir Interesse mit in die WG zu ziehen. Auf Zelten haben wir dieses Jahr jedenfalls keinen Bock. Und Pfronten ist natürlich auch dieses Jahr ein Pflichttermin...

Grüße aus Gmünd
Stefan


----------



## junkyjerk (10. März 2006)

servus stefan,

würde mich riesig freuen, wenn ihr 2 mitkommen würdet. platz ist ja noch.. ich muss nur noch schauen, wo ich am billigsten den radträger herkrieg... 

das mit pfronten freut mich auch. hast du dich schon angemeldet? bisher sind wir schon 3 geländefahrradschnellfahrfreunde.. wie schauts eigentlich mit martin aus? fährt der auch wieder mit?

viele grüsse nach gmünd... 

p.s.: wolltest du nicht wieder nach ulm zurück ziehen?


----------



## Der Stefan (10. März 2006)

Wir bringen unsere Bikes schon im eigenen Auto unter, da müsste viel Platz sein ohne Zelt etc., das geht schon.

Angemeldet bin ich für Pfronten NOCH nicht, mach ich dieses Wochenende. Martin wollte dieses Jahr auch wieder mitfahren, dann können wir in der Teamwertung aber aml richtig angreifen...  

Tja, und das mit Ulm hat sich vorerst erledigt, ich hab meinen Vertrag verlängert. Aber mittelfristig ist es natürlich schon geplant. Geliebte Heimat  

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## junkyjerk (11. März 2006)

ja dann, dann meldet euch mal schnell an,in der teamwertung können wir ja mal gas geben...

da fällt mir ein, wollte sich gasman nicht auch noch anmelden???


----------



## junkyjerk (12. März 2006)

ahhh schon 4 mann im team "geländefahrradschnellfahrfreunde".. geilomat...mehr mehr mehr


----------



## junkyjerk (12. März 2006)

fehlen noch melly, christian und mike... und martin natürlich


----------



## Der Stefan (12. März 2006)

Sodele, Anmeldung ist erfolgt.


----------



## kupfermark (12. März 2006)

Schön, dass Du den Thread so oben hälst, wenn auch nur mit Selbstgesprächen  

Dann kömmer ja nach Pfronten ein After-Race-BBQ in Ulm machen! Aber sind ja noch ein paar Wochen hin..

War grad heut im Lautertal laufen, bin tw fast knietief im Schnee versunken. Biken im Wald kömmer die Woche glaub erstmal vergessen. Es sei denn, es gibt so verrückte, die es darauf ankommen lassen würden. Da würd ich mich natürlich anschliessen  

Mark


----------



## junkyjerk (12. März 2006)

naja ich bin halt so alleine im moment.... 

aber das mit dem bbq ist eine gute idee, ich könnt über das wetter nur noch :kotz: 

cool, das wir so viele teilnehmer werden in pfronten... da musst du dann gleich die topzeit vorgeben du rakete...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (12. März 2006)

ich hab mich gerade auch angemeldet für pfronten, auch wenn ich nicht weiss, wie ich das machen soll; wo ich die 2 wochen davor in familie auf sylt bin....das sind ja mal megaschlechte trainingsbedingungen. 
komm gerade vom skifahren in st. anton heim, waren hammerharte tiefschneebedingungen und habe mich weil ich schon mal da war für den "arlberg adler" angemeldet. das ist ein alpiner triathlon aus einem massenrennen am 22.04. von der valluga, einem halbmarathon am 22.07. und einem mtb marathon ich glaub am 19.08. oder so. die mtb strecke ist landschaftlich besonders reizvoll.....
hat noch jemand bock. info in web unter "arlberg adler".
gasman


----------



## carmin (13. März 2006)

kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> War grad heut im Lautertal laufen, bin tw fast knietief im Schnee versunken. Biken im Wald kömmer die Woche glaub erstmal vergessen. Es sei denn, es gibt so verrückte, die es darauf ankommen lassen würden. Da würd ich mich natürlich anschliessen


Meld! Nachdem ich am Wochenende erzwungenermaßen radlos dem schönen Wetter zugucken musste, hab ich am Dienstag schon mal wieder Lust auf ne Runde. Auch wenns vsl grausam kalt wird. So eine Wilhelmsburgrunde dürfte aber auch schneemäßig zu schaffen sein.

Wer dabei? Wenns geht auch gerne schon 19:00 oder noch früher.


----------



## kupfermark (13. März 2006)

Jo, von mir aus gehts auch früher!

Mark


----------



## gasman (13. März 2006)

ich fahr auch, solange mir jemand licht spendet. solang's so saukalt ist hält der akku nur eine gute stunde. abfahrtzeit ist mir morgen egal, müsste es auf alle fälle schaffen.
gasman


----------



## carmin (13. März 2006)

Hatte auch noch keine Gelegenheit, meinen Akku zu operieren...
Aber wie's aussieht, brauchen wir morgen ja fast kein Licht...
Schnee + Vollmond 

Gut dann machen wir gleich 19:00 fest?


----------



## kupfermark (14. März 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Schnee + Vollmond



Aber Sonnenbrille ist dann doch _etwas_ übertrieben  

19 Uhr passt!

Bis dann,
Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (14. März 2006)

sorry, aber ich schlepp mich so durch den tag. hab irgend ein virus eingefangen. mit mir wirds nix heute abend.
gasman


----------



## carmin (14. März 2006)

schad! halt die Ohren steif...

kupfermark, sollten wir die einzigen sein, könnten wir ja auch woanders (Herrlingen zB) starten. Hast Du Plan, wo man da zZt fahren kann? Wenn ich nix mehr höre, bin ich aber um 19:00 wie gewohnt an der Brücke.


----------



## kupfermark (14. März 2006)

Nö, weiss nur, wos gar nicht geht, das wär Lautertal nach Lautern. Lass uns doch Deinem Vorschlag nachgehen:



			
				carmin schrieb:
			
		

> So eine Wilhelmsburgrunde dürfte aber auch schneemäßig zu schaffen sein.



Also wie gehabt, 19 Uhr an der Brücke!


----------



## kupfermark (14. März 2006)

Puh, bin ich jetzt platt. Am Ende warens halt doch 45km und 580hm.. Dabei waren wir bloss an der Halde und sind einmal um die Wilhelmsburg rumgefahren. 

Aber nette Tour, war komplettes Neuland für mich


----------



## carmin (14. März 2006)

kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> Puh, bin ich jetzt platt. Am Ende warens halt doch 45km und 580hm..


Klingt wenig, nicht? (Hab ja sogar noch ein paar km weniger.) Aber der Schnee halt...

Und dabei hab ich noch über Googles Trainingslager mit seinen 1000 hm/Tag gelästert... Der axx lässt sich auf LP bestimmt nicht so gehen 

Sorry, muss ins Bett jetzt.


----------



## junkyjerk (15. März 2006)

hi leute, ich hab mich noch für den marathon in offenburg angemeldet.... hat da auch einer bock drauf? siehe unter www.womc.de/marathon.htm


----------



## kupfermark (15. März 2006)

Mhm, bisschen teuer, und 2 Wochen davor ist Saarschleife..  

Wahrscheinlich bin ich schon dabei, aber anmelden werd ich mich mal noch nicht. 

Mark


----------



## Der Stefan (15. März 2006)

Na du legst ja gut los, Jörg...  
Muss mal überlegen, ich wollte meine Langstreckenausdauer erst nach Bike-the-Rock intensiver Trainieren, da blieben ja nur 2 Wochen...

Bist du dieses Jahr eigentlich wieder dabei (und fahren wir überhaupt noch in der gleichen Klasse?)?

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Der Stefan (15. März 2006)

Welche Strecke willst du in Offenburg fahren? 105km bei 3300hm ist schon sehr knackig...
Die Bergwertungs-Namen sind auch Klasse:" Oberschenkelknacker" und "Wadenkrampf", macht doch gleich Lust auf mehr  

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## junkyjerk (15. März 2006)

ich geb mir die 82km distanz, das sollte für den anfang mal reichen...

in heubach bin ich natürlich auch wieder mit dabei, war ja echt geil letztes mal, mal schauen, muss aber auch noch reichlich trainieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Stefan (15. März 2006)

Also bei 82 km bin ich echt schwer am Überlegen ob ich mir das entgehen lassen kann... mal drüber schlafen.


----------



## junkyjerk (15. März 2006)

na dann schlaf ma schön und träum von offenburg... ;-)


----------



## axx (16. März 2006)

Hallihallo, ich bin wieder im Lande 

Mann war das ein geiler Urlaub: 8 Tage blauer Himmel, Sonnenschein und Sommerhitze. Dazu traumhafte Trails, von superflowig bis totalverblockt, Sand, Schotter, Fels, einfach alles, was man sich wünscht. Und das bei einer genialen Naturkulisse, mit den Vulkankegeln, den Lavafeldern, dem Blick auf den Atlantik und rüber zu den anderen Inseln.

Das war wohl einer der genialsten Urlaube die ich bisher überhaupt hatte 
Wir haben uns heut mit "bis zum nächsten Mal" verabschiedet 

Wenn ihr wollt, lad ich mal ein paar Bilder hoch, um euch neidisch zu machen  

Das einzig schlimme an dem Urlaub war der Kälteschock vorhin beim Aussteigen aus dem Flieger 
Warum ist es hier denn noch nicht Sommer  

Grüße,
Joe

PS: das mit Gardasee klingt interessant


----------



## junkyjerk (16. März 2006)

oh mann, da wird man ja echt neidisch, der rockt die trails bei bestem wetter und hier isses arschkalt.... also immer her mit den fotos.... 

na dann herzlich willkommen zurück im kalten deutschland...


----------



## Der Stefan (16. März 2006)

Wo warst du denn?


----------



## junkyjerk (16. März 2006)

ich mein auf las palmas... jetzt aber her mit den fotos...


----------



## axx (16. März 2006)

Fast. Wir waren auf der Kanaren-Insel La Palma, und dort auf der Westseite in Puerto Naos. (La*s* Palmas liegt zwei Inseln weiter auf Gran Canaria).

Fotos gibts am WE.


----------



## carmin (16. März 2006)

axx schrieb:
			
		

> Warum ist es hier denn noch nicht Sommer


Is ja nich so, dass das aktuelle Wetter nicht auch seine Vorteile hätte (*duck*). Aber so laue 15-20 Grad (Celsius) wären auch mir -- rein abwechslungshalber -- hoch willkommen. Naja, zwei Wochen noch...


----------



## junkyjerk (16. März 2006)

sei bloss froh, dass du dich geduckt hast, denn ich hatte schon was schweres nach dir geworfen für den spruch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (16. März 2006)

Aber mir ist die ewige Meckerei übers Wetter auch zu blöd. Dann doch lieber akzeptieren, ändern kann man eh nix dran. In ein paar Wochen wirds schon vorbei sein (wenn dann der Dauerregen einsetzt  )

Zumindest kann sich derzeit niemand über Pollenflug und Heuschnupfen beklagen!!


----------



## chorge (16. März 2006)

Ihr könnt wenigstens alle zum Biken...   
Muss noch EWIG warten, bis ich wieder darf - schnüff... Naja, aber dann wohn ich ja in KE!  
Wehe ihr kommt mich nicht besuchen! Und keine Sorge - Ulm bleibt bestimmt nicht verschont von mir!!!!l

P.S.: Kein Aprilscherz - am 1. April zieh ich nach KE... Da ich ja nix schweres tragen kann/darf, bin ich um JEGLICHE Hilfe an dem Tag froh!!! Wer mag darf gern morgens ein wenig Work-Out mit meinen Kisten und Schränken in der Zinglerstr. machen. Und wer's voll braucht, der darf SEHR gern auch mit nach KE fahren und da auch noch mithelfen... (ERDGESCHOSS!!!)


Gruß von meiner Schulung in Schwalbach/Taunus,
Jörg


----------



## chickenway-user (17. März 2006)

chorge schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr könnt wenigstens alle zum Biken...
> Muss noch EWIG warten, bis ich wieder darf - schnüff... Naja, aber dann wohn ich ja in KE!
> Wehe ihr kommt mich nicht besuchen! Und keine Sorge - Ulm bleibt bestimmt nicht verschont von mir!!!!l
> 
> ...



Wie gehts dir denn? Krankenhaus überlebt? Konnte dich leider nicht besuchen, hatte Ferien 

Das mit Kempten wäre der 3. Termin am 1. April. Also am 31.3 mach ich dir meinetwegen das Auto voll (wobei, da hab ich vermutlich bis 7 Vorlesung...)... Viel zu viele Termine!

Die Edith sagt grad das ich dich gern mal in Kempten besuchen komm... Bin da ehh öfter mal!


----------



## axx (17. März 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, zwei Wochen noch...



Was ist in zwei Wochen  

Wie sehen denn zur Zeit die Trails so aus? Ist es auf dem Hochsträß noch glatt, braucht man noch Spikes?


----------



## kupfermark (17. März 2006)

Tss, carmin hat Dir ja immer noch nicht geantwortet, will er etwa von seiner Top-Platzierung runter??

Also, zieh lieber nochmal die Spikes auf, im Wald liegt schon noch einiges an Schnee, der nicht so recht wegtauen will. Hochsträss selber war ich schon ne Weile nicht mehr, aber bei der Wilhelmsburg-Runde mit Carmin am Dienstag waren wir beide ganz froh, noch nicht auf Sommer-Reifen gewechselt zu haben. 

Willkommen zurück!
Mark


----------



## carmin (17. März 2006)

na zwischendrin tu ich auch mal was Anderes... 

Leider weiß ich nicht mehr, wie's so ist, ohne Spikes. Aber ich kann mir denken, dass es in der Böfinger oder der Eichhalde auch ohne Spikes geht, da man auf hartem, aber nicht vereisten Schnee fährt, teilweise gar schon die Erde rausguckt (hatte am Dienstag einiges an Schlamm am Unterrohr). Zwischendrin freilich fährt man unversehens wieder auf Eis. Kann sogar auf asphaltierten Radwegen (wie nach Mä) passieren, wo Wasser drüberläuft und nachts wieder festfriert -> Reibung 0.

Fazit: Memmen wie ich fahren noch ein paar Tage Spikes, harte Hunde wie jj hingegen hatten die eh nie nötig.



			
				kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> Zumindest kann sich derzeit niemand über Pollenflug und Heuschnupfen beklagen!!


Man beachte, dass wir dank Schnee auch neue Trails gefunden haben. Es gibt winters keinen Schlamm, keine Zecken, und man schwitzt nicht so *g*. Vor allem aber kann man nur im Winter geile Schlittenhänge runterheizen.

Ach ja, was ist in zwei Wochen? 15-20 Grad. Wette ich mal.

Schönes WoE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (17. März 2006)

wünsche euch allen ein schönes bike woe. hänge noch immer mit fieber auf dem sofa rum und bin megaschlecht gelaunt, weil körperlich unausgelastet. am schlimmsten ist, daß ich kein ende absehe. was da beim husten hochkommt schaut völlig krank aus. ihr seht es kann jeden treffen mit dem verzicht. sch.. fastenzeit.
gasman


----------



## junkyjerk (17. März 2006)

na dann werd mal schnell wieder gesund, damit das training nicht zu kurz kommt..

war heute auch mal in der böfinger halde, noch ziemlich vereist und zum teil sehr matschig, hatte zeitweise ca. 1kg schlamm am bike, zu hause war erstmal extrem putzing angesagt...


----------



## Donmikele (17. März 2006)

Hallo, Pfronten hört sich gut an, kann ich noch mit machen im geländefahrradschnellfahrfreunde Team, würde mich freuen
Guß M


----------



## junkyjerk (17. März 2006)

klar meld dich am besten gleich an.... die geländefahrradschnellfahrfreunde heissen dich willkommen...


----------



## Donmikele (17. März 2006)

na merci, man sieht sich


----------



## junkyjerk (17. März 2006)

die geländefahrradschnellfahrfreunde können sich ja demnächst mal zum training treffen.. kleine ausfahrt mit ein paar trails... wie schauts aus?? natürlich erst, wenn gasman wieder gesund ist.. gelle?


----------



## Donmikele (17. März 2006)

keine Ahnung ob ich dann noch was zu lachen habe


----------



## Donmikele (17. März 2006)

falls wer lust hat, ich fahr morgen n bissel durch n schnee richtung kiesental, spikes wären net schlecht dann gehts schon ganz gut


----------



## axx (18. März 2006)

So, jetzt gibts wie versprochen ein paar Fotos.
Einfach draufklicken zum Vergrößern:

Vulkanroute:




GR 131 oberhalb Los Canarios:




Pico del Teide (Teneriffa):




El Time Abfahrt:




Südspitze




GR 131 beim Pico Ovejas:


----------



## junkyjerk (18. März 2006)

ohhhh maaaaannnnnnnn, ich will endlich sommer... geile bilder.... da kann man leicht nachvollziehen, dass das einer deiner besten urlaube war...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bischoff (18. März 2006)

Moin zusammen,

ma rausgeschaut? GOILES WETTERLE !
wie schauts mit ner gemütlichen Tour aus? So mit wenig Speed und Sonnenbrand auf der Nase!!!

Meldet euch, bin flexxibbel

Julian aka radexpress


----------



## bischoff (18. März 2006)

Man könnte diesen Schuss auch den 

"Hubschrauberblick auf Ulm" 

nennen 

    


Pico del Teide (Teneriffa):


----------



## junkyjerk (18. März 2006)

wetter ist endlich mal vom feinsten, morgen, also sonntag sollten wir mal ne runde drehen, vielleicht so gegen mittag oder früher nachmittag? wie schauts aus leute???


----------



## axx (18. März 2006)

mein Bike liegt grad noch frisch geduscht und halb zerlegt im Wohnzimmer... ich wills eigentlich noch ganz zerlegen, putzen, fetten, ... ob ich bis morgen Nachmittag wieder einsatzbereit bin, weiss ich grad noch nicht.


----------



## gasman (18. März 2006)

auf mich könnt ihr momentan nicht warten. zwar besser mit antibiotikum, hänge trotzdem noch voll in den seilen. krieg schon keine luft, wenn ich blos die treppe hochlaufe. kanns noch nicht absehen bis da wieder was geht. bin voll gefrustet. vielleicht hilfts wenn ich mir dafür heut nachmittag mailand- san remo reinzieh. kommt immer wieder gut.
gasman


----------



## kupfermark (18. März 2006)

Vormittags geh ich morgen brunchen, aber danach gehts schon.

Vorschlag:
So ab 14:30 Uhr an der Litfasssäule Ortseingang Blaustein?? 

Mark


----------



## junkyjerk (18. März 2006)

ist gebongt... jürgen und ich kommen auf jeden fall... freu mich... bis morgen

wer kommt noch alles??


----------



## junkyjerk (19. März 2006)

so... tour war geil, wenn auch ziemlich viel schnee lag und das bike ziemlich versaut war... aber nu isses wieder sauber und geölt... möge der frühling kommen.


----------



## carmin (20. März 2006)

axx, tolle Bilder! Landschaftlich mal was ganz anderes. Solche Vulkanwüsten muss man aber auch mögen, oder? 

Da is einer, der verlinkt auf uns und meint, hier werde "zuviel gedroppt": http://people.freenet.de/MTB-Ulm/

*g*
Wer is des?

Ach ja, morgen abend schon wieder ein Termin, k.A. wie lang der sich zieht. Rechnet mal nicht mit mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (20. März 2006)

Ja, die Tour gestern war schon ganz nett, allerdings auch gefährlich. Im Schneematsch hätte es uns fast aufs Maul gehauen und auf der Strasse hätte uns ein Autofahrer fast eins aufs Maul gehauen.. Da war mal so ein Sonntagsfahrer gar nicht in Frühlingsstimmung als er uns überholen musste  

Ich wär morgen wieder dabei, aber nur wenn diesmal nicht soviel "gedroppt" wird. 

Wie schauts bei euch aus??


----------



## carmin (20. März 2006)

Genau. Also axx, beherrsch Dich mal und dropp nicht so viel.

(also Mittwoch wäre für mich günstiger... aber lasst Euch deshalb morgen nicht aufhalten )


----------



## bischoff (20. März 2006)

Hi !

war gestern schon gegen 11 uhr auf die Piste gestochen. Falls ihr zu dritt unterwegs wart, dann sind wir euch entgegengefahren... Habe irgendwie niemanden erkannt 

Wann gehts morgen los? 

Hoffe es pisst morgen Abend noch nicht....

CU tomorrroff

julian


----------



## axx (20. März 2006)

kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> auf der Strasse hätte uns ein Autofahrer fast eins aufs Maul gehauen..



 Wieso das?



			
				carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Genau. Also axx, beherrsch Dich mal und dropp nicht so viel.



Ich kann doch auch nix dafür, dass ich so oft vom Rad droppe  wobei ich mich diesen Winter vergleichsweise gut gehalten hab, dank Doppelbespikung 
Vielleicht hat er den ulm-thread gemeint??

Ich hab mich leider gestern beim Schrauben im Keller erkältet, ich weiss noch nicht, ob ich morgen wieder fit bin. Bin schon fleissig am neuen Rad am Schrauben, so langsam wird das was


----------



## kupfermark (21. März 2006)

@ bischoff:
Ja, ich glaub ihr seid uns in Blaustein entgegengekommen. 

Ich wär so gegen 19:30 an der Fussgängerbrücke, solange es nicht pisst und von Dir oder axx noch ne Zusage kommt. Morgen abend gehts bei mir nicht. 

@axx: Da ist so ein Choleriker auf einer normalen übersichtlichen Landstrasse "kaum" an uns vorbeigekommen, hats aber dann doch geschafft, hat vor uns angehalten und seinem Ärger Luft gemacht. Das erste mal konnten wir noch vorbeifahren, beim zweiten mal ist er beinahe jj vors Rad gesprungen. Wir haben halt gewartet bis er fertig war und sind weitergefahren.


----------



## Der Stefan (21. März 2006)

Warum habt IHR IHM keine aufs Maul gehauen? Soll bei Cholerikern gelegentlich zur Gemütsberuhigung beitragen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bischoff (21. März 2006)

Hallo,

sorry, habe voll vergessen nachzusehen ob neue posts... 
Wer kommt? Ich wäre um halb vor Ort (wenn noch kein Regen), sehe um sieben noch mal nach Posts und Wetter..
bis denn,

Julian


----------



## kupfermark (21. März 2006)

In Wippingen schiffts inzwischen, ich bleib daheim..

Mark


----------



## bischoff (21. März 2006)

hi,

hier in Weststadt auch...  
Bleibe auch @home und fahre langweilig auf Rolle herum.
CU wannanders

bischoff


----------



## gasman (21. März 2006)

1. wenn hier einer in den letzten wochen gedroppt is, da war ich es, und zwar auf den a..., beim runterfahren vom beininger skihang warens allein 3x. 2. seid mir nicht bös, aber bin fast froh über diese pisse. heute isses nicht so schlimm daß ich nicht rauskann, bei dem wetter. 
axx bilder treiben mich von einer depression in die nächste. huste immer noch wie ein alter gaul aufm weg zum abdecker. wird sich noch ein paar tage hinziehen, aber hoffe auf nächste woche.
gasman


----------



## chickenway-user (22. März 2006)

Der Teide ist geil! Ich glaub ich muss da auch mal wieder hin...


@Chorge: Um wie spät willst du denn umziehen? Also Vormittags könnte ich wahrscheinlich doch...

Ich muss auch mal wieder auf´s Radl. Irgendwann werd ich sogar mal wieder dazu kommen


----------



## carmin (22. März 2006)

Wer oder was ist "der Teide"? 



			
				axx schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht hat er den ulm-thread gemeint??


Gemeint vielleicht, aber verlinkt auf genau diesen.



			
				axx schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mich leider gestern beim Schrauben im Keller erkältet


Musst halt schneller schrauben, dass der Körper warm bleibt, wie beim beiken 

Gute Besserung allen, auch an gasman, chorge und wer immer sonst suboptimal gesund ist.



			
				kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> Das erste mal konnten wir noch vorbeifahren, beim zweiten mal ist er beinahe jj vors Rad gesprungen. Wir haben halt gewartet bis er fertig war und sind weitergefahren.


das heißt, er hat sich Euch gleich zweimal in den Weg gestellt? Mist, immer wenns lustich wird, bin ich nicht dabei. Der scheint ja echt eine Mission gehabt zu haben. Respekt, wenn Ihr da so ruhig bleiben konntet. Ist wohl das beste, ihn etwas mitleidig anzugucken. Quasi als bestaunenswerte Kapriole der Natur. Mit Argumentieren (oder gar mehr) kommt man da wohl kaum weiter.


----------



## axx (22. März 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Wer oder was ist "der Teide"?



"Teide 1 ist ein um 1995 entdecktes, astronomisches Objekt der Gattung Brauner Zwerg in einer Distanz von 125 pc zur Erde. Teide 1 umfasst etwa 20-50 Jupitermassen und ist damit vergleichbar mit Gliese 229B sowie dem etwas größeren PPl 15. Teide 1 und PPl 25 sind Einzelobjekte, während Gliese 229B einen anderen Stern umkreist: Gliese 229."  

Alternativ kannst du dir mal meine Fotos genauer angucken


----------



## kupfermark (22. März 2006)

Da kann ich nur dubbel aus dem Race-Forum zitieren:


----------



## carmin (22. März 2006)

Ich war halt etwas überrascht, dass chickenway schon öfter mal außerhalb unseres Sonnensystems unterwegs war.

Übrigens habe ich dubbel am letzten Wochenende persönlich die Hand geschüttelt.


----------



## axx (23. März 2006)

Du hast den Yeti angefasst?
Und? Wie fühlt sich sein weißes Fell an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (23. März 2006)

An der Handinnenseite hat er ja kein Fell. Unter den Pullover wollt ich ihm jetzt nicht greifen.


----------



## junkyjerk (25. März 2006)

anfang nächste woche soll es ja richtig mild werden, sogar temperaturmässig im 2stelligen bereich. da freu ich mich schon richtig auf den nightride am dienstag, wo ich hoffentlich endlich mal wieder mitfahren kann....


----------



## carmin (26. März 2006)

junkyjerk schrieb:
			
		

> nightride am dienstag


Öhm, ich geb ja zu, ich war heute früh auch wieder mal überrascht (zumal es diese Woche ja noch geschneit hat), aber: Wir haben Sommerzeit! Tata. Das heißt quasi, wir können am Dienstag wieder um 18:00 Uhr starten und haben hell bis mindestens 20 Uhr! Einverstanden?

Licht und Spikes nehm ich trotzdem nochmal mit; die Trails sind überwiegend noch recht heikel, selbst auf der (sonnigen) Lautertalnordseite war gestern noch einiges vereist, Kiesental sowieso.


----------



## axx (26. März 2006)

Ich bin leider Di+Mi auf Schulung, da wirds nix mit Biken.
Ich war grad noch auf dem Hochsträß, man hat bis zu Alpen gesehen . Aber die Spaziergänger waren echt nervig. Die scheinen jetzt alle aus ihrem Winterschlaf erwacht zu sein und torkeln wie besoffen auf den Wegen herum...


----------



## carmin (26. März 2006)

axx schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war grad noch auf dem Hochsträß


Und wie sieht's da aus mit Eis und/oder Matsch?


----------



## axx (26. März 2006)

ziemlich tiefer Schneematsch. macht nicht wirklich Spass.


----------



## kupfermark (26. März 2006)

Ich hab jetzt auch kein Bock mehr auf Schneematsch. Hab mein Winter-Bike die letzten zwei Tage komplett auseinandergenommen, geputzt und wieder zusammengeschraubt (OK, hab grad auch viel Zeit   )...


----------



## axx (26. März 2006)

Falls du zu viel Zeit hast: Ich hätte auch noch ein paar Räder, die geputzt werden müssten


----------



## kupfermark (26. März 2006)

Alles nur eine Frage der Bezahlung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (27. März 2006)

bei der geilen werkstatt würd ich auch den ganzen tag schrauben...


----------



## junkyjerk (27. März 2006)

mein gott, diese S*C*H*E*I*S*S-schlaflosigkeit, bin grad wieder von einer runde nachtbiken heim, wie schon 3 mal letzte woche... einfach zum   und zum :kotz:  

also dann eine gute nacht... versuch jetzt zu pennen...


----------



## kupfermark (27. März 2006)

Wow, diesmal wirst Du dann wohl das Tempo in Pfronten angeben.. Mich treibt derzeit gar nix so richtig raus, bin froh wenn ich mich regelmässig zum Laufen motivieren kann.. 

Wie siehts eigentlich aus wg morgen? Passt den anderen 18 Uhr auch? Ich fahr auch nochmal mit Spikes und Licht.

Gasman wieder fit??

Gruss
Mark


----------



## gasman (27. März 2006)

fit kann ma nich sagen. war gestern versuchsweise beim laufen. totales desaster. habe morgen großes programm und schaffe es nicht bis 18:00. werde dann wohl alleine noch ne runde machen. ist sonst noch jemand erst später fertig?
gruß gasman


----------



## carmin (28. März 2006)

junkyjerk schrieb:
			
		

> mein gott, diese S*C*H*E*I*S*S-schlaflosigkeit


 wieso eigentlich? Stress im Job? Wälzt Du nachts Gedanken? Wie gehst Du's an?

Mist, wir hätten doch gestern Abend fahren sollen, da war das Wetter noch traumhaft. Heute scheints ja den ganzen Tag seichen zu wollen.


----------



## junkyjerk (28. März 2006)

ich hab mich gestern gottseidank gleich nach der arbeit noch aufs rad gesetzt und hab mir 90min vollgas gegönnt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (28. März 2006)

Ich hab mir gestern auch voll das Outdoor-Programm gegeben: 

60min auf dem Rad (im Lautertal is immer noch Schnee  )
60min Gartenarbeit
45min joggen

und das alles das erste mal dieses Jahr in kurzer Hose!! Von daher störts mich nicht besonders, heut mal daheim zu bleiben. 

Von mir aus kömmer die Woche ein ander mal abends biken gehn, wenns besser aussieht!

Mark

edit: 
@carmin: Dem Zeitpunkt Deines Posts zu urteilen, könntet ihr zwei ja fast eine Insomnia-Selbsthilfe-Gruppe gründen


----------



## carmin (28. März 2006)

kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> und das alles das erste mal dieses Jahr in kurzer Hose!!


Bin gestern auch schon gefragt worden, warum ich noch keine kurze Hose anhatte (bin sonst einer der ersten...)

Werde mich dann heute auch nur mehr indoor betätigen. Für morgen Abend siehts ja ein bissel besser aus.



			
				kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> @carmin: Dem Zeitpunkt Deines Posts zu urteilen, könntet ihr zwei ja fast eine Insomnia-Selbsthilfe-Gruppe gründen


Eigentlich ganz im Gegenteil; bin ziemlich oft müde und hab auch gar keine Probleme mit Einschlafen. Gestern bin ich halt schon um ca. 20 Uhr ins Bett und war um 4 daher schon wieder fit


----------



## chickenway-user (28. März 2006)

Die Blau schaut ja grad lustig aus  

Ist an der Donau auch Hochwasser?

Gibts hier in Ulm irgendwo nen Army-Shop?


----------



## junkyjerk (28. März 2006)

chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> Ist an der Donau auch Hochwasser?
> 
> Gibts hier in Ulm irgendwo nen Army-Shop?




ja an der donau ist stellenweise auch schon land unter.....

was brauchste denn ausm army-shop? kevlar-helm, splitterschutz, koppeltragegestell kann ich dir auch anbieten, flackt bei mir aufm dachboden rum.... falls mal wieder krieg ausbricht...


----------



## carmin (28. März 2006)

Guckt mal bei den Münchnern: Mit Shorts durch Tiefschnee am Lago stapfen... Die hatten wohl noch nicht genug Winter *ggg*: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2574428

Army-Shop: Kinzler beim Einsteinhaus um die Ecke.


----------



## junkyjerk (28. März 2006)

na bis juni wird der schnee am gardasee wohl weg sein, wenn wir da aufschlagen... mensch noch 2,5 monate...geilomat


----------



## kupfermark (29. März 2006)

So, jetzt kann ich auch nicht schlafen.. Sollen wir kurz ne Runde biken gehn, hilft das??

Kennt ihr eigentlich ehrensenf? Von da bin ich darauf gestossen, lohnt sich!


Ach, was ich noch grad mitgekriegt hab:

SWR3 kommt morgen nach Ulm fürn Mega-Kick!! Hat noch jemand Zeit, vorbeizuschauen??


----------



## Jazz (29. März 2006)

Hi jungs , 

Wir sind dabei in Wiesensteig einige trails anzulegen , 

Das ist ca 40 km von Ulm direkt an der A 8 richtung Stuttgart , 
Sollte also für alle aus dem ulmer Raum auch interessant sein . 

Geplant sind : 

Northshore , 4 Cross , Downhill , Freeride , CC Trails , Dirt  Jumps und ne längere mountainbike Tour , 

Da der winter sehr lang war , suchen wir noch unterstützung , 
wer also lust hat ein bisschen an den trails mitzubauen ist sehr willkommen 

Schaut doch mal unter : www.Bikepark-Wiesensteig.de


Greets Jazz


----------



## kupfermark (29. März 2006)

Oh, dafür gibts eigentlich nen extra-thread Die Jungs müssten auch demnächst wieder aus ihrem Winterschlaf aufwachen  

Aber klingt auf jeden Fall toll, was ihr da aufzieht


----------



## chickenway-user (29. März 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Guckt mal bei den Münchnern: Mit Shorts durch Tiefschnee am Lago stapfen... Die hatten wohl noch nicht genug Winter *ggg*: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2574428
> 
> Army-Shop: Kinzler beim Einsteinhaus um die Ecke.




Ist das Einsteinhaus das komische weiße Ding vorm Münster? Da soll ein Army-Shop sein?

Brauchen tu ich Hosen. Also irgendwelche billigen Hosen aus denen sich 3/4 Hosen basteln lassen. Der Sommer steht vor der Tür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (29. März 2006)

chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das Einsteinhaus das komische weiße Ding vorm Münster?


Neinnein, Du meinst das Stadthaus. Das Einsteinhaus beinhaltet die Volkshochschule und steht am Kornhaus. Zum Kinzler kommst Du wie folgt: Vom Münsterplatz links am Münster vorbei (Richtung Osten/Frauenstraße). An der Hinterkante des Münsters hast Du rechter Hand dieses komische Novum-Cafe, links den Dörner. Da links abbiegen. Diese Fußgängerzone geht nach ein paar Metern in eine Straße über (die da grade ne Kurve macht). Noch ein paar Meter weiter kommt von links die Herrenkellergasse rein. An dieser Stelle nach rechts abbiegen und Du hast gleich rechts den Kinzler. Liefest Du doch etwas weiter, stündest Du am Einsteinhaus.


----------



## kupfermark (29. März 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Für morgen Abend siehts ja ein bissel besser aus.



Schade, dass es nicht so ist. Hier regnets zumindest schon wieder, ich setz mich heut nicht mehr aufs Bike..

Gruss
Mark


----------



## chickenway-user (29. März 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Neinnein, Du meinst das Stadthaus. Das Einsteinhaus beinhaltet die Volkshochschule und steht am Kornhaus. Zum Kinzler kommst Du wie folgt: Vom Münsterplatz links am Münster vorbei (Richtung Osten/Frauenstraße). An der Hinterkante des Münsters hast Du rechter Hand dieses komische Novum-Cafe, links den Dörner. Da links abbiegen. Diese Fußgängerzone geht nach ein paar Metern in eine Straße über (die da grade ne Kurve macht). Noch ein paar Meter weiter kommt von links die Herrenkellergasse rein. An dieser Stelle nach rechts abbiegen und Du hast gleich rechts den Kinzler. Liefest Du doch etwas weiter, stündest Du am Einsteinhaus.



Ahh, danke! Ja, das dürfte ich finden!


----------



## junkyjerk (30. März 2006)

gute n8 ulm....


----------



## carmin (30. März 2006)

Moin 



			
				chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> Brauchen tu ich Hosen. Also irgendwelche billigen Hosen aus denen sich 3/4 Hosen basteln lassen. Der Sommer steht vor der Tür


Sind sicher auch bei Hochwasser ganz nützlich.


----------



## chickenway-user (30. März 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> 
> Sind sicher auch bei Hochwasser ganz nützlich.



Ich wohn im ersten Stock. Ist kein Problem...

Aber wenn wir grad schon beim Thema sind, nachdem ich heut die erste Vorlesung verschlafen hatte, hab ich mir gedacht, ich geh radeln und nicht mehr zur FH Gibts grad irgendwo lohnenwerten Hochwasser-Katastrophen-Tourismus in Ulm? Ich finds immer faszinierend wenn die Natur "zurückschlägt"...


Oder ist´s gar schon so schlimm, das man´s ernst nehmen müsste? Müssen Sandsäcke gestapelt werden? Da wär ich natürlich auch dabei!


----------



## kupfermark (30. März 2006)

Eigentlich wär ein Schlauchboot-Trip grad interessanter. Da könnte man von Blaubeuren über die Felder und durch ein paar Schrebergärten bis zur Donau paddeln.. Und dann gleich weiter nach Passau, da kannst Du dann bestimmt helfen, Sandsäcke zu schleppen (wobei die Pegelstände schon wieder zurückgehen)


----------



## chickenway-user (30. März 2006)

Wer hat die Sandsäcke über den Weg gestapelt???

Drecks Wanderer Bei 25 cm Wassertiefe wird man doch nicht schnell genug um da drüber zu hupfen...

War das ein Spaß! Also anfangs nicht, da war zu viel Wind, aber durch Wasser fahren ist geil. Wie immer, Verbotsschilder weisen auf viel Spaß hin!

Der Weg an der Blau entlang ist empfehlenswert, das helle Kies sieht man gut durchs Wasser. Bin aber nicht alles gefahren, ich weiß nicht ob´s nicht irgendwo zu tief wird...


----------



## carmin (30. März 2006)

Was willst Du damit sagen... "zu tief"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (30. März 2006)

HILFE! Was kommt denn da auf uns zu?
(aus dem Regenradar)


----------



## junkyjerk (30. März 2006)

ach du schreck...


----------



## kupfermark (30. März 2006)

Wä, ich glaub nicht mehr an schönes Wetter  . 
Schau mich grad auf ebay nach Rollentrainern um, hat jemand Erfahrung mit sowas oder will von euch jemand einen loswerden?


----------



## junkyjerk (30. März 2006)

ja langsam reichts auch endlich mal mit dem wetter, aber was will man machen, petrus müsste man sein...


----------



## chickenway-user (30. März 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Was willst Du damit sagen... "zu tief"?



Naja, 25 cm bremsen schon gut... Und wenn man da Gas geben mag muss man fleißig reintreten! Ich weiß ja nicht wie das ist wenn das Wasser dann bis zum Oberrohr geht Sollte ich eigentlich mal ausprobieren


----------



## junkyjerk (30. März 2006)

aber am besten nicht gerade mit deinem besten bike....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (31. März 2006)

du kannst ja einen Schnorchel mitnehmen, dann kannste ganz unter Wasser fahren  
Ist nur die Frage, ob die Traktion dann noch so toll ist...


----------



## kupfermark (31. März 2006)

Ach, solange die Spikes noch dran sind, würd ich mir wg dem Auftrieb keine Sorge machen  

Das heisst dann Aqua-Cycling und sieht wahrscheinlich so ähnlich aus:


----------



## gasman (31. März 2006)

morgen früh um 9 könnten wir im rahmen des umzugsgeschwätzes bei chorge ausmachen, wo wir in schutzhüttennähe doch noch ein bisserl fahren könnten. vielleicht wirds ja doch nicht so ekelig mit dem wetter. heute hats nur 1 mal richtig gepisst, aber ich bin voll rein. ich hätte jedenfalls morgen am späteren nachmittag zeit; so gegen 5. jemand lust? kleine runde; "kurz und flach"? und/oder sonntag vormittags?
gasman


----------



## junkyjerk (31. März 2006)

wie schauts denn im moment im lautertal aus? kann man dort schon wieder einigermassen fahren gehen? dann könnten wir ja dort ne runde drehen, wenn sich das wetter so hält wie im moment.


----------



## axx (1. April 2006)

Also ich hab z.Zt. irgendwie keine Lust, mich auf den Trails einzuschlammen. Ich würde morgen evtl. mal auf Teer/Schotter übers Hochsträß nach Blaubeuren heizen und zurück. Oder so.

Gute N8


----------



## kupfermark (1. April 2006)

Ich werd jetzt meine Sommer-Reifen aufziehen fahr in ca. ner halben Stunde los, weiss aber noch nicht wohin und wie lang. Wer mit will, einfach melden..

Mark


----------



## kupfermark (1. April 2006)

Also, kurzer Lagebericht von den Trails hier rum:

Im Lautertal hinten raus (den Schotterweg) liegt immer noch recht viel Schnee/Schneematsch/Matsch. Aber die Strasse hoch ist OK, und die beiden Trails, auf denen wir uns immer bewegen auch. 

Und der Y-Weg von Sonderbuch-Wippingen ist super fahrbar, meist recht trocken (zumindest im Moment  )

Hat morgen jemand Zeit, wenn es das Wetter zulässt?? (Eher Nachmittags)

Mark


----------



## gasman (1. April 2006)

hey mark am nachmittag is die flandern rundfahrt inner glotze, ganz schlechter zeitpunkt zum selberfahrn. kannst dich nicht überwinden und in der früh aus dem bett kommen?
@axx würde auch "schlammlos fahren" anstreben. dreck is ja ok, aber schlamm und matsch muss ich nicht haben.
ich mach jetzt mal einfach den vorschlag 09:00. ok is echt hart, aber nur die harten kommen in den garten, wer rollt von wo unter welchen witterungsbedingungen mit?
gasman


----------



## kupfermark (1. April 2006)

Wenn ich Single wäre oder seit 20 Jahren verheiratet wär, wär die Zeit sicher kein Problem...  

Deshalb würd ich bei nachmittags bleiben (sofern es trocken bleibt, was ich nicht glaube) 

Mark


----------



## carmin (1. April 2006)

Würde morgen auch ne Runde drehen, lieber früher als später. Wenns Wetter um 09 schon taugt, mit gasman, wenn nicht, dann auch um die Mittagszeit.



			
				kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> Single oder seit 20 Jahren verheiratet


*g* Fallen diese Leute in eine Äquivalenzklasse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (1. April 2006)

wer bock hat, ein paar biker treffen sich morgen, sonntag, den 2.april um 17 uhr im grossen henrys kaffeebar zum quatschen... wegen gardasee und marathons dieses jahr... ihr seid also alle herzlich eingeladen


----------



## axx (2. April 2006)

Hmm. Also 9:00 ist natürlich schon heftig. Wenn ich nicht verschlafe, und das Wetter richtig gut ist, würd ich schon mitkommen. Vormittags hab ich aber nur bis ca. 11 Zeit.
Nachmittags können wir ja zur Not auch erst ab 15:00 starten, dann wird in Flandern auch nicht mehr geradelt.

kleine Frage am Rande: Hat von euch jemand D1 und kann bestätigen, dass seit heut Mittag das Netz weg ist? Oder ist etwa mein Handy kaputt??


----------



## carmin (2. April 2006)

Neues von Mr. Sicherheit in "Sonstige Bikethemen"!





> Die Akustik des Radios ist äußerst schlecht, deshalb benutze ich das Radio nie. Der Platz für das Radio war an der Gabel vorgesehen, um den Strahlungen so weit es geht aus dem Weg zu gehen.


Vielleicht tröstet das ja ein wenig.


----------



## axx (2. April 2006)

Jaja, über den Thread bin ich gestern auch schon gestolpert  

Das Wetter sieht ja grad ziemlich trüb aus, ich hab jetzt um 9 noch keine Lust zum Biken.


----------



## chickenway-user (2. April 2006)

Ein Radio strahlt nicht sondern empfängt nur....

Gestern war mein T-D1 Netz auch kaputt. Heut gehts aber wieder!


----------



## carmin (2. April 2006)

axx schrieb:
			
		

> Das Wetter sieht ja grad ziemlich trüb aus, ich hab jetzt um 9 noch keine Lust zum Biken.


Schad, denn wir hatten eigentlich traumhaftes Wetter und einige Lieblingstrails dabei (was wir ja gar nicht vorhatten, aber wie es halt so kommt, wenn man erst in Blaubeuren ist ) War auch alles erstaunlich trocken.

Falls Ihr nicht schon unterwegs seid, müsst Ihr Euch aber beeilen, da kommt schon eine Regenfront auf uns zu...


----------



## gasman (2. April 2006)

einer von carmin's "lieblingstrails" ging zum kreuz in blaubeuren , und ich war kurz davor wieder zu "droppen" beim runterfahren. is aber nochmal alles gut gegangen. jetzt hab ich aber müde haxn. 4 wochen ohne rad ist'n echter killer. schön daß das wetter auch noch am nachmittag einigermassen gehalten hat, so ist liegenbleiben einmal nicht bestraft worden. viel schlimmer war, daß ich aus irgendeinem grund selektiv eurosport nicht reinkriege und deshalb flandern nur über den live-ticker verfolgen konnte. bitter.
gasman


----------



## carmin (2. April 2006)

gasman schrieb:
			
		

> ich war kurz davor wieder zu "droppen" beim runterfahren.


Hoffe, hab Dein Vertrauen nicht überstrapaziert 



			
				gasman schrieb:
			
		

> viel schlimmer war, daß ich aus irgendeinem grund selektiv eurosport nicht reinkriege


Womöglich ein Störsender des Schwäbischen Albvereins am Werk? 

Uh je, das Treffen um 17 Uhr hab ich jetzt total verpennt (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes).

Was ich auch noch sagen wollte, die Schammentaltrails sind grad nicht so amusing, da als Holzlagerplatz missbraucht. Bin ja mal gespannt, wie lang das noch liegt (und wie der Weg danach aussieht)...

Mark hatte jüngst nach dem Müsliriegel-Rezept gefragt. Ich poste es hier, vielleicht interessiert es ja noch andere:

150 g grobe Haferflocken
50 g feine Haferflocken
50 g Vollkornmehl
75 g Kokosflocken
75 g gemahlene Mandeln
75 g Sesamsamen
50 g Sonnenblumenkerne
75 g Sultaninen
1/2 TL Vanillepulver
Salz
150 g-200 g Honig
65 ml Wasser
65 ml Sonnenblumenöl
1 Ei

Zusammensetzung kann man sicherlich variieren, je nachdem, was man halt so im Vorratsschrank findet. Es wird jedenfalls alles zusammengemischt und muss dann eine ziemlich trockene Pampe sein. Die wird in ein Backblech gestampft (am besten mit Papier/Silikon drunter) und ca. 30 Minuten bei 160 Grad gebacken. (Kommt natürlich drauf an, ob der Ofen schon warm ist; kann auch 25 oder 35 Minuten dauern, einfach beobachten...) Danach vom Blech schieben und in die gewünschte Streifenform schneiden.


----------



## axx (2. April 2006)

Ich war heut nachmittag auch noch 3h unterwegs, schön wars. Auf dem Berg mit dem Kreuz in Blaubeuren (wie heisst der eigentlich?) war ich auch  



			
				carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich auch noch sagen wollte, die Schammentaltrails sind grad nicht so amusing, da als Holzlagerplatz missbraucht.



Am Rusenschloss ist auch eine Absperrung wg. Waldarbeiten. War aber zum Glück nix. Beim Kanten-Trail nach Lautern liegen 2 Bäume quer, muss man halt kurz absteigen, ist aber kein Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (2. April 2006)

nicht nass geworden? Hat doch geregnet ab 14:30?


----------



## axx (3. April 2006)

Nö. Ich bin ja erst um halb fünf los.
Außerdem hab ich meine komplette Regenausrüstung spazieren gefahren, und in solchen Fällen kommt ja dann dank Murphy kein Regen. Es hat sogar die Sonne geschienen


----------



## chorge (3. April 2006)

Wollte mich nur nochmal kurz beim Kupfermark und dem Gasman fürs helfen bedanken!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hab alles geschafft...


----------



## kupfermark (3. April 2006)

@chorge: Kein Problem, ging ja schnell, konntest ja genug Leute motivieren  

Ich bin gestern nicht mehr gefahren, dafür heute. Bin dabei kurz in Regen gekommen, von einem Liegeradfahrer überholt worden  und hab mir noch nen Dorn in den Vorderreifen gefahren. Aber sonst hats mal wieder gut getan  

Ach, JJ: hab die Arm-und Beinlinge eingeweiht! Passen prima und rutscht nix! 

Wetter scheint ja nicht besser zu werden: Morgen meist Regen und 

"Am Mittwoch gibt es immer wieder Schneeregen bei 2 Grad"  

Mark


----------



## junkyjerk (4. April 2006)

ja das freut mich, dass dir die arm- und beinlinge passen, übrigens wir sollten vielleicht noch ein zimmer in bad goisern reservieren oder was meinst du?

hab mich mal angemeldet für die 100km und werd die tage überweisen.

meld dich mal, wie wir das mit der übernachtung machen wollen oder ob wir früh hin fahren...

grüsse jj


----------



## junkyjerk (4. April 2006)

achso hatte ich vorhin vergessen. hast du ein innenlagerwerkzeug? christian muss seines mal ausbauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (4. April 2006)

Früh hinfahren kömmer vergessen, würd auf jeden Fall Freitags hinfahren und am Besten Sonntags zurück. (Oder noch besser ein paar Tage später, die Gegend da unten ist super schön, wird aber wahrscheinlich nicht gehn....). Ich nehm auch wieder die 100km in Angriff, obwohl ich schon ziemlich Bock auf das "Survivor"-T-Shirt hätte  

IL-Werkzeug hab ich, aber halt nur das für Hollowtech II und das hier: 






Ein grosser Maulschlüssel bzw gescheite Rohrzange fehlt mir noch, das Innenlager vom Hardtail hab ich damit nicht rausgekriegt..

@all, damit das hier nicht zum Privat-Forum wird:
Hat heut jemand Lust/Zeit zum Fahren, falls es nicht regnet??


----------



## junkyjerk (4. April 2006)

dann lass ma zimmer reservieren, können ja von mir aus schon donnerstag hin, und montag erst zurück oder dienstag, je nachdem.. bock hab ich auf jeden fall...


----------



## gasman (4. April 2006)

denke ich schaffs bis um 18:00, komme an die brücke. okay? gasman


----------



## carmin (4. April 2006)

muss morgen nen Vortrag halten und stecke noch bis zum Hals in Arbeit. Wetter wird wohl halten, viel Spaß!


----------



## axx (4. April 2006)

Ich komm heut auch nicht mit.
Mir schmerzt seit Sonntag wieder das Knie. Ich könnt  und :kotz:


PS: hab mich gerade zum DIMB Trailparadies-Wochenende angemeldet


----------



## kupfermark (4. April 2006)

@gasman: OK, bis gleich!
@jj: kommst Du auch mit? Dann kömmer drüber reden!

Mark


----------



## junkyjerk (4. April 2006)

kann leider nicht, musste noch meinen neuen schrank beim inhofer holen, wäre aber gerne gefahren, shice... naja hoffentlich wird das mit dem schnee nicht so wild.... also dann... ich meld mich mal die tage bei dir wegen reservierung... viel spass euch 2


----------



## chickenway-user (5. April 2006)

Endlich wieder schönes Radl-Wetter.... Wer hätte denn heut Abend bock auf ne Runde?


----------



## axx (5. April 2006)

Dass mir keiner von euch sein Bike frei laufen lässt! Ulm ist jetzt Vogelgrippe-Sperrbezirk. Die H5N1-Ente lag direkt neben unserer Kantine


----------



## chickenway-user (5. April 2006)

wieder da!

Auf der Alb hats schon wieder 15 cm. Eindeutig dicke Socken wetter!

Ja, sonst ist glaub ich nichts erwähnenswertes passiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (5. April 2006)

Du bist jetzt aber nicht wirklich bei dem Sauwetter freiwillig Biken gewesen?


----------



## carmin (5. April 2006)

Musste ja vorhin auch durch den Schlonz heimradeln. Das weiße Zeug flog waagerecht und blieb sofort pappen. Konnte man sich danach von der Backe wischen. Also wers mag...


			
				axx schrieb:
			
		

> Die H5N1-Ente lag direkt neben unserer Kantine


Wie konnte der Koch die so einfach übersehen?


----------



## chickenway-user (6. April 2006)

axx schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist jetzt aber nicht wirklich bei dem Sauwetter freiwillig Biken gewesen?









 

Meine Kamera im Handy war mit der Situation leicht überfordert. Und die andere weilt grad in Ägypten...

Achja, ich musste schon vor Blaustein das erste mal anhalten. Ich hab nichts mehr gesehen, zu viel Schnee auf der Brille...

Wenn wir schon grad beim Thema sind: preiswerte Optiker mit Sportbrillenerfahrung in Ulm???


----------



## junkyjerk (6. April 2006)

nur die harten kommen in den garten... alter schwede, bei dem sauwetter... respekt


----------



## axx (6. April 2006)

chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> preiswerte Optiker mit Sportbrillenerfahrung in Ulm???



Ich war mal auf der Suche nach dem günstigsten Preis für ne Bike-Brille von Alpina. Am billigsten waren der Binder im Blautalcenter und der Apollo in der Wengengasse. Sportbrillenerfahrung haben die aber nicht so gross...


----------



## chickenway-user (6. April 2006)

axx schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war mal auf der Suche nach dem günstigsten Preis für ne Bike-Brille von Alpina. Am billigsten waren der Binder im Blautalcenter und der Apollo in der Wengengasse. Sportbrillenerfahrung haben die aber nicht so gross...



Ist das eine mit, ähh, irgendwas drinnen wodurch du besser siehst oder was mit ganz normalem "Fensterglas"?

Ist von euch eigentlich irgendwer Ostern am Gardasee?


----------



## junkyjerk (7. April 2006)

ostern nicht, aber im juni ist da ne etwas grössere meute unterwegs... fährst du ostern hin?


----------



## chickenway-user (7. April 2006)

junkyjerk schrieb:
			
		

> ostern nicht, aber im juni ist da ne etwas grössere meute unterwegs... fährst du ostern hin?



Schaut grad alles ganz danach aus... Ich glaub Bayern ist über Ostern leer, so viele wie von da da hin fahren 

Endlich wieder kurze Hosen und schönes warmes Wetter und...

Vermutlich wird hier die Sonne bei 25° Strahlen und bei uns wirds regnen...


----------



## axx (7. April 2006)

Morgen soll ja noch richtig toll die Sonne scheinen, eh es am Sonntag dann wieder regnerisch wird. Wie schaut's aus mit einer Runde Biken?



			
				chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das eine mit, ähh, irgendwas drinnen wodurch du besser siehst oder was mit ganz normalem "Fensterglas"?



Ich brauch geschliffene Gläser. Die Alpina-Brille war aber ein echter Dreck, die hat sich bei jeder Gelegenheit beschlagen. Ich hab sie daher zurückgegeben. Die Adidas-Brille die ich jetzt hab ist da deutlich besser. Bei Regen kommt aber auch gerne Wasser zwischen die getönten Gläser und den Clip mit den geschliffenen Gläsern, das ist dann auch nervig. Die Brille hab ich beim Salzmann in Söflingen gekauft, der macht einen relative kompetenten Eindruck. Ist allerdings auch teurer als Binder & Co.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (7. April 2006)

Ich fahr übers WE zu meinen Eltern aufs Dorf-Fest, werd also nicht biken gehn.
Euch trotzdem viel Spass!

Mark


----------



## junkyjerk (7. April 2006)

wir waren heute mal kurz im lautertal unterwegs, ist wieder alles einwandfrei fahrbar, machen morgen mittag wieder ne runde.. wer will noch mit?

übrigens: heute abend im sc (studentencafé) in der heidenheimer str.? ist ein kostenloses konzert von [insert cool name]. geile band.. danach gehts ab ins roxy -> rock bar... also wer bock hat, der weiss, wo er uns heute abend findet... ;-)


----------



## gasman (7. April 2006)

sorry bin gegroundet, sohn hat konfirmation dieses woe, verwandtschaft im haus und in umliegenden hotels; wirklich traurig bei dem wetter; bei katholiken is es echt besser, die haben als familienfest allerheiligen, das stört weniger beim radeln. am schlimmsten is der langzeitwetterbericht, der für dienstag wieder ergiebige regenfälle meldet. allen, die nicht familiengebunden sind, viel spaß bei dem wetter.
@chickenwayuser
hab meine brille auch beim salzmann machen lassen, allerdings in neu-ulm. is teuer aber der bastelt halt so lang rum bis es wirklich passt und wennde da dann 5 wochen später aufschlägst und irgendwas is schief, dann macht er's halt wieder grad. der laden is ein servicehimmel.


----------



## carmin (7. April 2006)

Don't give a shit on Langzeitwetterbericht.

(Werde die nächste Woche in meiner Heimat verbringen [ja, da kommen auch Familienfeste auf mich zu] und hoffentlich jeden Tag radeln können...)


----------



## axx (8. April 2006)

junkyjerk schrieb:
			
		

> machen morgen mittag wieder ne runde.. wer will noch mit?



Wann wo wohin? Wir starten um 13:30 in Blaustein Richtung Blaubeuren. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja.


----------



## chickenway-user (9. April 2006)

axx schrieb:
			
		

> Ich brauch geschliffene Gläser. Die Alpina-Brille war aber ein echter Dreck, die hat sich bei jeder Gelegenheit beschlagen. Ich hab sie daher zurückgegeben. Die Adidas-Brille die ich jetzt hab ist da deutlich besser. Bei Regen kommt aber auch gerne Wasser zwischen die getönten Gläser und den Clip mit den geschliffenen Gläsern, das ist dann auch nervig. Die Brille hab ich beim Salzmann in Söflingen gekauft, der macht einen relative kompetenten Eindruck. Ist allerdings auch teurer als Binder & Co.



Genau sowas hab ich auch (Adidas Sprocket). Beim biken gehts ja meist noch, aber wenn ich bei schlechtem Wetter Snowbarden bin, oder bei so Wetter wie letztem Mittwoch biken, dann ist die einfach dauerbeschlagen. Und das nervt...

Aber mal kucken. Ist der Salzmann der Optiker der direkt an der Straße ist wo die Straßenbahn durchfährt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (10. April 2006)

Hey chickenway, tolles Bike-Wetter heut wieder, oder?

Weiss ja nicht, wie es heut in der Stadt ist, aber hier oben siehts grad so aus:






[/url][/IMG]
:kotz:


----------



## gasman (10. April 2006)

hey chickenway,
komm grad mit der bahn aus stuttgart. überall auf der alb ist jede menge arbeit für dich.
@rest der community;
unter den heutigen bedingungen vergrab ich lieber das bike, als zu fahren. alles was recht ist. wenns so bleibt kömma morgen alternativ zum joggen gehn. ich schau nachmittags noch mal rein, ob jemand irgend einen brauchbaren vorschlag drauf hat.


----------



## axx (10. April 2006)

kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

>



Ach ist das schön bei dir 



			
				chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> Genau sowas hab ich auch (Adidas Sprocket). Beim biken gehts ja meist noch, aber wenn ich bei schlechtem Wetter Snowbarden bin, oder bei so Wetter wie letztem Mittwoch biken, dann ist die einfach dauerbeschlagen.



Seh ich das richtig das bei dir der Clip mit den geschliffenen Gläsern beschlägt? Da gibts gute Abhilfe: _"Silbo Antibeschlag * Intensiv * mit Super-Langzeitwirkung"_ das hat mir der Salzmann verkauft. Absolut der Hammer. Die Gläser sind danach völlig unbeschlagbar. In Extrem-Situationen beschlagen jetzt höchstens noch die getönten Gläser, obwohl die angeblich "Anti-Fog" sind. Leider darf man die nicht mit dem Mittel behandeln.



			
				chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mal kucken. Ist der Salzmann der Optiker der direkt an der Straße ist wo die Straßenbahn durchfährt?



Ja. Schräg gegenüber von der Sparkasse.


----------



## kupfermark (11. April 2006)

Nö, werd bei dem Schnee heut auch nicht mehr aufs Bike steigen..

Mark


----------



## bischoff (11. April 2006)

Hallo!

fahrt ihr heute ?

TOP WETTER !!

Da sollten wir uns doch um 18:30 an der Brücke treffen, oder?

Wer ist dabei? Bitte schnellen Post, damit ich nicht umsonst dort warte!
Bin noch in Uhrzeit flexibel....

CU
Julian


----------



## junkyjerk (11. April 2006)

ich hab leider noch nen termin um 18:00uhr, kann leider nicht mit, obwohl ich riesenbock hätte


----------



## axx (11. April 2006)

Also ich werd heut noch ne Runde fahren.
Am letzten Samstag war's trotz Sonnenschein allerdings auch auf den Forstwegen ziemlich schlammig, heute sieht bestimmt nicht besser aus. Hab grad keine Lust mich einzuschlammen, drum werd ich auf Teer bleiben. Einmal Oststadt  -> Lonetal und zurück, oder so. Wer kommt mit? Julian? Als Treffpunkt würd ich den Bahnübergang Örlingerstraße vorschlagen, 18:30 ist ok.


----------



## bischoff (11. April 2006)

hi axx,


wir hatten schon vor in den Wald zu fahren... wenigstens Schotterwege...
versuche dich noch umzustimmen !

cu @ örlingerstreet julian


----------



## carmin (11. April 2006)

kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, werd bei dem Schnee heut auch nicht mehr aufs Bike steigen..


Na, dann bin isch aber froh, dass isch nisch in Ulm bin 

Was bei Euch wohl als Schnee runterkam, kam hier als Wasser (20 Liter glaub ich). Trotzdem waren die Trails wenn nicht staubtrocken so doch schlammfrei. Wenn ich jetzt noch nen Kabel für die Kamera hätte, könnt ich Euch meine Neuentdeckung präsentieren (mit Bärlauch hübsch eingesäumt und sich durch einen sonnendurchfluteten Wald schlängelnd).


----------



## chickenway-user (11. April 2006)

axx schrieb:
			
		

> Seh ich das richtig das bei dir der Clip mit den geschliffenen Gläsern beschlägt? Da gibts gute Abhilfe: _"Silbo Antibeschlag * Intensiv * mit Super-Langzeitwirkung"_ das hat mir der Salzmann verkauft. Absolut der Hammer. Die Gläser sind danach völlig unbeschlagbar. In Extrem-Situationen beschlagen jetzt höchstens noch die getönten Gläser, obwohl die angeblich "Anti-Fog" sind. Leider darf man die nicht mit dem Mittel behandeln.



Bei so richtigem Pisswetter plus Schwitzen beschlägt da glaub ich alles. Clip innen, Clip aussen und die eigentliche Brille auch noch  Ausserdem ist das Ding ehh fertig. Wobei, so ein mittelchen könnt ich schon mal ausprobieren. Dann bräucht ich aber auch noch was gegen Kratzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (11. April 2006)

bischoff schrieb:
			
		

> wir hatten schon vor in den Wald zu fahren... wenigstens Schotterwege... versuche dich noch umzustimmen !



Operation gelungen, Patient eingeschlammt  
Klasse wars


----------



## kupfermark (12. April 2006)

Ich wünsch euch dann mal schöne Ostern! Ich werd die Tage _drüben_ verbringen, hoffentlich ist danach Frühling!!

Mark


----------



## junkyjerk (12. April 2006)

dem schliess ich mich gleich mal an, frohe ostern euch allen schonmal...


----------



## gasman (12. April 2006)

hey is über die feiertage gar keiner da, der sich mit einsauen will?


----------



## axx (12. April 2006)

Doch, natürlich.
Am Samstag solls trocken sein. Wenn man der Prognose trauen darf...


----------



## chickenway-user (13. April 2006)

Ja, ich wünsch euch auch mal ein schönes Osterfest! Ich werds mal drunten verbringen!

Zelten im Regen oder so


----------



## axx (13. April 2006)

Na dann mal viel Spass am Lago, das Wetter scheint dort ja besser zu sein als hier


----------



## chorge (13. April 2006)

Hi Leute!
Falls jemand meine Freude teilen will: War letzten Samstag zum ersten mal nach meiner OP wieder vorsichtig beim biken. Zuerst mal bei Hindelang nen Asphaltanstieg hoch, dann in ein Tal rein, bis der Schnee den Weg versperrt hat - immerhin ca 45min... Dann ne halbe Stunde ans Bachbett gelegt und in der Sonne gebraten. Auf dem Rückweg nen SEHR geilen Singltrail entdeckt, der leider viel zu schnell im Tal geendet hat. Was soll ich sagen?! ENDLICH WIEDER AUF DEM BIKE!!!!!! Und die Schulter hat nichtmal so sehr geschmerzt - zumindest nicht bergab *g*... Naja, nun hat es da wieder 30cm Neuschnee, so dass ich mich gut erholen kann erstmal. Man glaubt ja gar nicht, was ne Stunde biken konditionell bedeutet, wenn man seit Wochen NULL Sport hatte... 
Montag flieg ich nach Guayana...  

Busserl @all,
Jörg


----------



## junkyjerk (13. April 2006)

gasman schrieb:
			
		

> hey is über die feiertage gar keiner da, der sich mit einsauen will?



doch ich. vielleicht am samstag, hab zwar meine schwester zu besuch über die feiertage, kann mich aber vielleicht mal für 2-3h freieisen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (13. April 2006)

chorge schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute!
> Falls jemand meine Freude teilen will: War letzten Samstag zum ersten mal nach meiner OP wieder vorsichtig beim biken. Zuerst mal bei Hindelang nen Asphaltanstieg hoch, dann in ein Tal rein, bis der Schnee den Weg versperrt hat - immerhin ca 45min... Dann ne halbe Stunde ans Bachbett gelegt und in der Sonne gebraten. Auf dem Rückweg nen SEHR geilen Singltrail entdeckt, der leider viel zu schnell im Tal geendet hat. Was soll ich sagen?! ENDLICH WIEDER AUF DEM BIKE!!!!!! Und die Schulter hat nichtmal so sehr geschmerzt - zumindest nicht bergab *g*... Naja, nun hat es da wieder 30cm Neuschnee, so dass ich mich gut erholen kann erstmal. Man glaubt ja gar nicht, was ne Stunde biken konditionell bedeutet, wenn man seit Wochen NULL Sport hatte...
> Montag flieg ich nach Guayana...
> 
> ...



 

wo ist Guayana???


----------



## axx (13. April 2006)

_Guayana ist eine 1.500.000 km² große Landschaft in Südamerika zwischen den Flüssen Amazonas und Orinoco_

Und was machst du dort? Urlaub?


----------



## gasman (14. April 2006)

samstag nachmittag? treffpunkt is mir egal. axx? junkyjerk? sonstwer?


----------



## axx (14. April 2006)

Morgen gegen abend soll ja schon wieder Regen kommen. Drum wärs vielleicht sicherer, wenn wir schon morgens in aller Frühe starten, also z.B. um 11. Ginge das bei dir?


----------



## gasman (14. April 2006)

...zitat: morgens in aller frühe *11 uhr*..
möcht mal wissen, wie du morgens um 8 nennst...
okay 11 krieg ich auch hin...
mach ma donaubrücke oder was?  hoffentlich is junky jetz net verschreckt wegen der zeit.


----------



## axx (14. April 2006)

Ok. 11 Uhr Donaubrücke.



			
				gasman schrieb:
			
		

> möcht mal wissen, wie du morgens um 8 nennst...



Das läuft bei mir noch unter "mitten in der Nacht"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (18. April 2006)

Hier ist ja gar nix mehr los...

Ich hab grad auch keine Zeit zum Radeln, Freitag vielleicht wieder. Oder morgen Abend, aber ich hab kein Licht... Sollte ich mir endlich mal bauen!

Am Gardasee wars so geil. Fast immer schönes Wetter. Naja, wolkig wars öfter mal, aber geregnet hats nicht viel. WARM. Und saugeile, teilweise auch sackschwere Trails  Ich will da wieder hin...


Und ich glaub ich hab einen neuen Rekord aufgestellt. 4 Platten mit dazwischen vielleicht 2 Minuten Fahrtzeit (eher weniger). Wobei man dazu sagen muss das der eine Schlauch vermutlich schon beim Einbau nicht so ganz dicht war...


----------



## chickenway-user (19. April 2006)

Na wenn ihr nicht mehr mit mir redet werd ich euch einfach mal was vom Gardasee erzählen...

Wir sind ja Freitag mittag angekommen und haben es uns dann erstmal gemütlich gemacht: 





Unsere Nachbarn ham dann irgendwann mal gefragt ob das alles in dem Auto war, inkl Fahrräder...

Ja, nachdem alles aufgebaut war haben wir uns auf den Sentioro 631 gewagt:








Irgendwo auf dem Trail haben wir dann mal ne Pause gemacht und nachdem wir schon ne Minute standen machts plötzlich: *pffffffft* Hinterrad leer...
Am See:









Abends sind wir dann noch auf den Brione hoch. Achja, das kommt übrigens davon wenn man Cannondale fährt:




Die ganze Brille war vollgesaut  Aber war gut um auf dem Zeltplatz Kinder zu erschrecken. An dem Tag hatte ich 100% meiner Gesichtsbremsungen. Eine hat nach Moos geschmeckt und die andere war das...

Nächster Tag:
Zuerst Sentiero 601. Der Trail war schon ein wenig hart:




Fatal Bert hat natürlich auch wieder zugeschlagen:




Aber Spaß gemacht hats trotzdem:





Nachmittags sind wir dann noch die Ponalestraße hochgefahren. Da war echt viel los. Runter sind wir dann einen kleinen heruntergekommenen Trail gefahren. War auch ganz lustig. Und um den Tag gemütlich ausklingen zu lassen sind wir nochmal auf den Brione. Dabei hats sogar ein wenig geregnet...

Ostersonntag sind wir wieder den Altissimo hoch (also nicht bis zum Gipfel...), diesmal war der Sentiero della pace dran:




(Ausnahmsweise mal ein Foto das ich gemacht hab. Deshalb ist da der Tom drauf. Der ist immer schneller als ich und fährt deshalb vor, macht Fotos...)
Der Sentiero della pace führt durch einen Schützengraben:




Der ist noch ein wenig schmaler und höher geworden. An einer Stelle bin ich dann auch Steckengeblieben, Lenker zu breit... Aber mit ein bisschen Lenker drehen gings wieder weiter. Irgendwann hatte ich mal einen Platten. Wiedermal. Also Schlauch gewechselt. Dann weitergefahren. 200 meter weiter der nächste Platten. Leider hatte ich keine Ersatzschläche mehr dabei. Flicken waren auch aus. Also hab ich nen gutes Stück geschoben. Bis zum Tom. Der Tom hatte noch nen Schlauch. Also den reingemacht. Als ich damit fertig war, das Rad stand noch auf dem Kopf, hats plötzlich pfffffft gemacht und der andere Reifen war leer. Also den Schlauch auch noch gewechselt. Leider hatte der neue ein kleines Löchlein und war auch gleich wieder leer... Anderen hatten wir ehh keinen mehr und unten waren wir auch schon fast. Also Pumpen, fahren, pumpen, fahren, pumpen, fahren...

Nachmittags sind wir dann noch so nen Stück Bastione Trail gefahren. Der war echt hart (war auch schonmal Downhillweltmeisterschaftsstrecke...):




Die österreichische Tuss im Hintergrund hat mich, nachdem es mich genau vor ihr auf´s Maul gehauen hatte darauf hingewiesen, das der Weg exakt so weiter geht. Ich war da grad nicht so ganz in der Lage zu sprechen. Andere Dinge (Lenker festhalten, Bremsen...) waren wichtiger. Auch der die in der nächsten Kurve "ich würd sterben vor Angst" gesagt hat konnte ich nichts antworten. Aber schon interessant. Die Wanderer haben da freiwillig gewartet und Platz gemacht. Man muss nur so fahren das denen das zukucken Spaß macht... Ich hingegen hab die Wanderer da so wahrgenommen wie einen Baum. Irgendwas was im Weg steht, wo man aber nicht dagegen fahren sollte. Anschließend sind wir dann noch, sozusagen um den Tag ausklingen zu lassen auf den Brione gefahren.

Dann Bett, aufstehen, nochmal Brione, fertig sein, Zelt abbauen, heim fahren, über Maut aufregen... [/quote]


----------



## axx (19. April 2006)

Ooaah wie herrlich. Sehr schöne Bilder, sieht nach einer Menge Spass aus.


----------



## carmin (19. April 2006)

Na komm, wir reden doch alle mit Dir...

Schöner Bericht! (gleich doppelt verwertet *g*)
Wieso musstest Du C'dale fahren? Das gelbe ist doch das Nic? Und woher die Platten? Durchschläge? Oder Nägel? (Habt Ihr auch die Schrauben und Nägel in diesem Thread gesehen... echt krass.)

Das mit den Wanderern hab ich mir auch immer mal wieder so erlebt. Wenn die dann noch zugucken, darf nix schiefgehen. Passiert trotzdem. Selbst in einer ganz trivialen Situation, als ich neulich an einer Straßeneinmündung gehalten habe, einen dort wartenden Tramper angrinste und beim Losfahren irgendwie das Pedal verpasst habe, so dass es wohl leicht unelegant aussah...


----------



## chickenway-user (20. April 2006)

dreifach hab ich ihn verwertet, allerdings immer in abgewandelten Formen... Platten waren alles Durchschläge, Cannondale wollte ich halt mal ausprobieren. War von meinem "Photographen"...

Nen Paar Äste hat mal wer auf den Weg gelegt. Und ich vermut auch Steine, Aber das fällt da nicht witer auf  (Wobei, mein kaputter Kopf war wegen so einem unpassenden Stein...)

Und da wars mir vollkommen wurscht, ob mir wanderer beim aufs Maul fliegen zukucken oder nicht...

@axx: große Menge Spaß... Will da sofort wieder hin!

Das Reifenflickbild gefällt mir irgendwie am besten. Obwohl der Rest mehr Spaß gemacht hat...

Hat irgendwer Freitag Nachmittag Zeit und würde mir mal wieder nen Paar Trails zeigen? z.b. im Lautertal. Ich glaub ich find die allein gar nicht mehr


----------



## carmin (20. April 2006)

chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> Das Reifenflickbild gefällt mir irgendwie am besten.


Gefällt mir auch, vor allem, weil es auch mal was Anderes zeigt, schön beleuchtet ist und dann auch noch die 45°-Drehung... Das mit dem Kreuz ist aber auch nicht schlecht.



			
				chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> Hat irgendwer Freitag Nachmittag Zeit und würde mir mal wieder nen Paar Trails zeigen? z.b. im Lautertal.


Hätt ich Dir gestern zeigen können (Hätt ichs vorher sagen sollen...*g*) Der Kantentrail bzw. was davon in der Mitte abgeht bis Oberherrlingen ist ziemlich unerfreulich verholzt grade.

Am Freitag sind wir vsl schon unterwegs (Richtung Bozen zur Abwechslung...)


----------



## chickenway-user (20. April 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Am Freitag sind wir vsl schon unterwegs (Richtung Bozen zur Abwechslung...)



Cool! Wer sind "wir"? Wie lang bleibt ihr da?


----------



## chickenway-user (20. April 2006)

Ich komm grad irgendwie mit Edith nicht klar...

Also, in Bozen haben grad die meisten Seilbahnen geschlossen. Falls ihr deshalb dahin wollt, wär grad ein schlechter Zeitpunkt.


----------



## carmin (20. April 2006)

chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> Cool! Wer sind "wir"? Wie lang bleibt ihr da?


Tom, ich und (hoffentlich) axx. Bis Mo Abend.

Aber jetzt fahren wir wohl doch erst Samstag früh, also wäre ich Freitag Abend doch noch für ne Tour zu haben. (Das Blöde ist nur, die vier Trails, die ich gestern noch nicht hatte und dieses Mal einbauen will, alle vom selben Berg runtergehen -- das gibt irgendwie keine vernünftige Tour... namalsehn)


----------



## gasman (20. April 2006)

@carmin
hallo alter, wie früh fahrt ihr denn am samstag. ich sollt am samstag nachmittag noch ein skirennen in st. anton fahrn und such noch ne mfg nach tirol. muss bis spätestens 12 die startnummer abgeholt haben. wenn ihr noch platz hättet und mich bis innsbruck mitnehmen könntet, dann könnt ich da mitm zug weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (20. April 2006)

gasman schrieb:
			
		

> hallo alter, wie früh fahrt ihr denn am samstag.


wir sind noch in der Verhandlungsphase  Wenn wir zu dritt sind, passt niemand mehr ins Auto, aber wenn zB der Julian noch mitführe, lohnte sich die Fahrt mit zwei Autos, und dann wäre die mfg kein Problem. Ich kann also nix versprechen, aber stay tuned.


----------



## chickenway-user (20. April 2006)

Ich würd ja echt gern, aber ich glaub ich wart lieber bis die Lifte da wieder alle gehen... Wobei, ich hätte schon Bock, aber ich komm ja grad erst vom Gardasee. Außerdem würd ich euch bergauf schon ziemlich aufhalten!

Was plant ihr denn so? Touren fahren? Gondeln? Wo übernachten oder nur für Sa.???

Ach und Carmin, kann ich mir die Trailhunter DVD mal nochmal (bei dir) ankucken, oder mir ausleihen, wenn mir mein Bruder beigebracht hat wie ich mein Laptop zum DVD´s abspielen bringe... (Ist Linux/Ubuntu, da ist das alles nicht so einfach )


----------



## chickenway-user (20. April 2006)

Irgendwie ist edith kaputt. Oder ich zu blöd:

Also, morgen, also heute abend, wann wo?


----------



## carmin (21. April 2006)

Nimmst Du den mplayer unter Linux? Klappt ziemlich gut bei mir, nur bei DVDs ruckelts ziemlich. Mit Ubuntu kenn ich mich leider nicht aus. Die Trailhunter hat grad der Armin ausgeliehen, danach kriegst sie gern.

Wie kommst eigentlich drauf, dass "die meisten Seilbahnen" geschlossen hätten? Ich habs nur bei der Kohlernbahn gelesen, bei den anderen steht nix (was natürlich nicht unbedingt etwas bedeuten muss). Selbst bei der Kohlernbahn steht "ab 27.2. für sechs Wochen geschlossen" -- wenn sich also nix verzögert hat, könnten wir Glück haben. Zudem ist die Kohlernbahn ja nur der dritte und damit notfalls verzichtbare Teil der Seilbahntour.

Wegen "bergauf aufhalten" mach Dir keinen Kopf, ich bin garantiert langsamer  Da axx jetzt leider doch nicht kann, hätten wir einen Platz frei.

gasman, wann müsstest Du denn in Innsbruck sein? Wie's aussieht (es ist ja nicht an mir *g*) gehts hier sogar erst um acht los, da wirds kaum zu schaffen sein mit St. Anton 

Zu Edith: Hat das bei Dir schon mal seit dem Update (jetzt mit AJAX) funktioniert? (D.h. Du editierst quasi im Thread und nicht mehr wie beim Beitrag schreiben auf einer Extra-Seite.) Dazu muss man aber zwingend JavaScript aktiviert haben. Oder versuch einen aktuelleren AJAX-fähigen Brauser (firefox 1.5 zB).

Achso, die Tour morgen. Uh je, ich wollte eigentlich heute noch Fahrrad schrauben, kam aber nicht dazu, muss ich also morgen noch schnell machen. (Jetzt muss ich ins Bett, bin todmüde.) Zu ner Tour langts dann wohl leider nicht mehr. Aber Du darfst ja wie gesagt nach Bozen mit.

Was kannst Du dort eigentlich für Touren empfehlen?


----------



## chickenway-user (21. April 2006)

Kuck mal in den Münchner Trail Tour am Sonntag Thread. Da steht das die Kohlernbahn noch geschlossen ist (die hatten da irgendwie Mailkontakt...) und das auch noch eine von den beiden anderen (ich glaub Jenesien) grad nicht geht und das der dritte Berg ehh langweilig ist... Oder so ähnlich 

Wie lang wollt ihr denn bleiben?

Touren kann ich leider keine empfehlen. War ja erst einmal da An der Kohlernbahn gibts halt ein paar nette Trails...


----------



## chickenway-user (21. April 2006)

Könnt ihr nicht einfach früher fahren und den Gasmann mitnehmen? Dann muß ich nicht mehr nachdenken ob ich mitwill Früher fahren lohnt sich ehh, 4,5 Stunden Fahrtzeit. Wenn ihr (oder wir...) um 8 losfahrt seid ihr um 12:30 da. Da kommt aber sicher noch was dazwischen. Ist Österreich, ich kenn mich damit aus Und dann ists 2 wenn ihr auf dem Radl hockt. Da gehen ja dann nur noch 4 Stunden...

Anderer Vorschlag, 30 km weiter ist Meran. Da war auch mal ein Tourenvorschlag in der Bike. In 3/06. Kann ich euch geben... Ich kenn allerdings niemanden der schonmal da war. Glaub ich zumindest. Auf jeden Fall schaut das ganz interessant aus. Und Seilbahnen gibts da auch 

Wo wollt ihr denn Übernachten? Campingplatz?


----------



## carmin (21. April 2006)

chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> Könnt ihr nicht einfach früher fahren und den Gasmann mitnehmen?


Auf mich brauchst nicht einzureden, weil ich das eh nicht entscheiden darf 

Meran ist für Sonntag geplant, allerdings haben wir keine Tour, sondern "nur" den Armin.

Rückkehr Montag abend, Übernachtung möglichst billig, aber diesmal ohne Zelt.


----------



## chickenway-user (21. April 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Auf mich brauchst nicht einzureden, weil ich das eh nicht entscheiden darf
> 
> Meran ist für Sonntag geplant, allerdings haben wir keine Tour, sondern "nur" den Armin.
> 
> Rückkehr Montag abend, Übernachtung möglichst billig, aber diesmal ohne Zelt.



Armin Mann? Das dürfte ausreichen. Montag ist gut, da muss ich zur FH. Dann kann ich ja jetzt beruhigt sagen das ich da nicht mitkommen kann, leider...


----------



## gasman (21. April 2006)

also wegen mir braucht ihr nicht früher losfahrn. für axx is ja auch 08:00 noch mitten in der nacht (s.a. hier im fred letzte woche). wär gut gewesen wenns locker mitgelaufen wär, is aber nicht zwingend. meine frau brauchts auto morgen nicht, fahr ich halt selber. war ja nur meine grüne seele, die geweint hat; die kämpf ich nieder. notfalls. hab gar keinen richtigen bock mehr auf skifahren, muss aber sein für die gesamtwertung. angebot steht noch immer an alle. halbmarathon 22.07. und mtb marathon 19.08. alles in st.anton. vor allem der mtb-marathon bietet landschaftlich was. allen schönes wo-e und viel spass in bozen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (21. April 2006)

Ich fahr am WE jetzt doch nicht nach Holland, aber auf Skifahren hab ich auch kein Bock mehr. Zu dem Halbmarathon begleite ich Dich dann schon eher!

Viel Spass euch allen (in Bozen und beim Skifahren)

mark


----------



## gasman (22. April 2006)

danke. bin wieder da. voll erschossen, aber es war bockstark. skirennen ist der falsche ausdruck. war'n heftiger aufstieg mit drin und ganz zum schluss wenn die haxen eh schon brennen künstlich aufgeschüttete mannshohe wellen und ein mehrere meter hoher schneeberg, über den man dann völlig kaputt auch noch drüber musste. 
jetzt ein hefeweizen und ab morgen steht laufen und radfahren wieder vorne dran


----------



## techstar (23. April 2006)

chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> dreifach hab ich ihn verwertet, allerdings immer in abgewandelten Formen... Platten waren alles Durchschläge, Cannondale wollte ich halt mal ausprobieren. War von meinem "Photographen"...



hallo julian!

schöne lago-pics!
zum glück dauerts bei mir auch nicht mehr lang, bis ich mal wieder die trails, das panorama und einfach das flair dort aufsaugen kann  

aber das mit deinen vielen platten wundert mich schon. fahr am flow schon immer den fatal bert *g* und der hat sich weder auf transalp noch am gardasee zu durchschlägen hinreißen lassen. lediglich die viel zu dünne karkasse hab ich mir am pfunderer joch zweifach seitlich aufgeschlitzt.  
allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass ich weit entfernt von richtigem "low-preassure-riding" war, denn dazu taugt das teil in der "light"-version glaub echt net. naja, wie auch immer, hab bisher keinen reifen mit besserem preis-leistungs-gewichtsverhältnis in dieser breite gefunden.
probierst du jetzt nen neuen aus?

@all ulmer:

*heul* würd so gern mal wieder mit euch auf tour gehen, doch jetzt ist mein freilauf verreckt 
toll, der kostet als ersatzteil (bei ner XT-nabe) genauso viel wie die komplette nabe. die zecken von shimpanso denken sich halt, dass jeder zu faul ist die nabe zu tauschen und somit das rad neu einzuspeichen.
nun, ich muss sagen, die haben recht  
werde mir also nen neuen laufradsatz holen. es sind hinten eh einige speichen verbogen und die nabe ist etwas ausgeschlagen an den speichenbohrungen.

das vorderrad brauch ich aber nicht. hat von euch einer interesse?
50 EUR nagelneu (eingespeicht und zentriert):
XT-Nabe in schwarz (6-loch-disc-flansch) mit schnellspanner, SUN singletrack felge (32-loch) und DT 2mm-speichen.

bis bald mal!
schöne grüße aus HDH!
andi


----------



## carmin (25. April 2006)

Jo und wir sind auch wieder heile zurück -- ausführlicher Fotobericht folgt morgen abend! Wo ich im übrigen nicht zum After-Wörken mitkann, da Bremse futsch und Ersatzbike derzeit gabellos 

Andi, muss an einem der nächsten WoEs wieder mal mein Radl durch HDH befördern, da können wir gern auch eine Tour draus machen!

undjetztabinsbett...


----------



## chickenway-user (25. April 2006)

@Carmin: ich freu mich drauf... Kannst du irgendwo mit einarbeiten was die Seilbahnen in Meran kosten??? Ham die Pedale gehalten? (An den Füßen und auch so...)

@Techstar: An meinem Flow war der Fat Albert auch ok. Aber beim Helius geht irgendwie einfach mehr. Da merk ich auch wie die Gabel dem Hinterbau deutlich unterlegen ist. Und bis auf die 200m mit 4 Platten hatte ich ja nur noch 2 Platten an 4 Tagen. Das wäre ok gewesen... 
Naja, für hier ist er ok. Aber für knapp über 100 kg Gesamtgewicht, Gardaseeschotter, wenig Luftdruck und viel Geholper ists einfach der falsche Reifen. Für sowas werd ich jetzt mal 1,2 kg Reifen ausprobieren


----------



## kupfermark (25. April 2006)

Hat heut abend eigentlich jemand Interesse an ner kleinen After-Wörk-Tour? So gegen 19 Uhr an der Fussgängerbrücke??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (25. April 2006)

Hi!

Ja, ich würd heut schon noch ne Runde fahren. Ginge es bei dir auch schon um 18:30?


----------



## kupfermark (25. April 2006)

Mhm, auch bei Regen? Hier hats vor ner knappen Stunde mit nem Gewitter angefangen und bislang noch nicht aufgehört. Allerdings ist die Sonne auch schon wieder draussen..


----------



## axx (25. April 2006)

Oh. In Ulm/Söflingen ist bis jetzt noch kein Tropfen gefallen. Auf dem Wetterradar ist nicht so genau zu erkennen, ob noch was kommt, oder obs an Ulm vorbeizieht.
Wenns bei dir noch regnet, können wir's auch lassen. Oder wir warten die nächste halbe Stunde mal noch ab??


----------



## kupfermark (25. April 2006)

Wenns in Ulm nicht regnet, ist ja gut. Das zieht direkt Richtung Erbach oder so. Dann wären ja nur die ersten paar Meter bisschen eklig. Wir können ja Halde und Wilhelmsburg-Kasernen-Runde machen, oder so. 

18:30 geht klar, bis nachher!


----------



## axx (25. April 2006)

Ok, bis dann.


----------



## techstar (25. April 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Andi, muss an einem der nächsten WoEs wieder mal mein Radl durch HDH befördern, da können wir gern auch eine Tour draus machen!



hi axel!
gerne! sobald mein laufradsatz da ist halt.
hab gestern versucht ne kleine runde hier ums wohngebiet zu cruisen...kann man vergessen! der freilauf wird seinem namen nicht mehr gerecht


----------



## chickenway-user (25. April 2006)

techstar schrieb:
			
		

> hi axel!
> gerne! sobald mein laufradsatz da ist halt.
> hab gestern versucht ne kleine runde hier ums wohngebiet zu cruisen...kann man vergessen! der freilauf wird seinem namen nicht mehr gerecht



Was, wie? Heißt das er ist fest?

Oder lässt er sich in beide Richtungen frei drehen?


----------



## techstar (25. April 2006)

chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> Was, wie? Heißt das er ist fest?
> Oder lässt er sich in beide Richtungen frei drehen?



hehe, noch ist er eher fest.
pedale drehen sich mittlerweile fast die ganze zeit mit. man kann zwar noch dagegenhalten, doch dann zieht es den kettenspanner immer wieder nach vorn und beim erneuten pedalieren tritt man erst mal voll ins leere  
vom geräusch her würd ich meinen, es ist nur noch eine der beiden in der XT-nabe verbauten sperrklinken übrig.

hab leider keinen abzieher zum demontieren. außerdem lohnt es sich (aus weiter oben bereits genannten gründen) net, grummel!
jetzt eh egal - neuer laufradsatz ist bestellt...


----------



## axx (25. April 2006)

Caaaaaaaaaaaarmin, wie oft muss ich denn noch F5 drücken?  

@techstar: Abzieher? Zum Abschrauben des Freilaufs brauchst du doch nur ein 10er Imbus-Schlüssel, und zum Aufschrauben ein Stück Flacheisen, das in die Kerben des Freilauf passt. Dann kann man die Klinken putzen und frisch ölen.
Etwas nervig isses aber schon, bis man das Flacheisen auf die richtige Breite gefeilt hat...

@Mark: das Gewinde der KB-Schrauben die ich hier rumliegen hab ist 8mm lang und hat 8mm Durchmesser. Die Schrauben sind silber. Musst halt mal prüfen, ob das technisch und optisch an deine XTR-Kurbel passt.


----------



## carmin (26. April 2006)

Jetzet...

Beginnen muss ich wohl schon am Freitag. Nachdem ich mit dem Schrauben wegen erkennbarer Aussichtslosigkeit früher fertig war, wollte ich noch ein bisschen Bewegung und rief kurzerhand chickenway-user an, um doch noch eine kleine Lautertalrunde zu starten. (Weiß nicht, ob Ihrs schon gesehen habt, aber der flowige Tagblatt-Trail ist praktisch tot. cwu bezeichnete die Schotterbahn treffend als "künstlich angelegte Mure". Nur die Bikeverbotsschilder hängen noch da. Zum Heulen.)

Auf dieser Tour zerlegte sich auch mein Pedal. Und ich bin eigentlich sehr froh, dass es noch hier passiert ist und nicht in Bozen. Glücklicherweise hatte cwu zuhause noch CMP rumliegen, die er mir spontan lieh. Vielen Dank nochmals  Und ja, sie haben prima gehalten. Und ich hab auch wieder wunderschön verkratzte Wadeln 

Bozen. The days are just packed. [imgl]http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/11719/thumbs/ritten-jenesien.png[/imgl] Nach zähem Verkehr aufm Fernpass und Quartiersuche wird es doch tatsächlich 15 Uhr, bis wir am Samstag auf die Böcke steigen und losfahren. Da wir in der Nähe der Rittenbahn-Talstation untergekommen sind, beginnen wir doch gleich da. Das Höhenprofil verrät, dass wir uns an diesem Tag nicht überanstrengt haben  Rittenbahn kostet 3.50 pro Biker. Absolut fair. Oben radeln wir zum Waldrand, setzen uns neben einen Haflinger und genießen noch ein bisschen die Aussicht auf die Rittner Erdpyramiden, Schlern und Rosengarten.

[imgl]http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/11719/thumbs/46.jpg[/imgl] [imgr]http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/11719/thumbs/45.jpg[/imgr] Am Ritten hat man ja noch die Qual der Trailwahl. Als wir so an der Verzweigung zwischen Pfad 2 und 3 stehen und überlegen, rauschen zwei geharnischte Downhiller an uns vorbei in den Dreier. Öhm? Na, versuchen wirs halt auch mal... Aber er erweist sich nicht nur als unproblematisch, sondern als Quelle reinsten Trailspaßes. Felsige Passagen wechseln sich mit steilen Rampen und lauschigen Flowstrecken ab. Gut, die Kollegen dürften doppelt so schnell unten gewesen sein. Was bei der mitunter tollen Aussicht aber fast schon schade wäre.

Für 3 Euro pro Biker gelangen wir mit der vorletzten Fahrt des Tages nach Jenesien. [imgl]http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/11719/thumbs/55.jpg[/imgl] Arg viele Biker würden in die winzige Kabine nicht passen. Frage mich, wie das in der Hauptsaison abgeht. Die Begleitperson sagt, dass sie im Sommer sehr, sehr viele Biker befördern. [imgr]http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/11719/thumbs/58.jpg[/imgr] Oben darf man noch ein paar Kilometer Asphalt radeln. Eine Spontanabkürzung über den 2a wird zu einem schweißtreibenden Schiebeintermezzo. Doch die Welt um uns herum ist Harmonie. Die Abfahrt beginnt sehr flowig. Während die Rittenabfahrt (zumindest uns) vielfach doch Umsicht und Geschick abverlangte, kann man Jenesien eher bedenkenlos runterrollern. Weiter unten ist der Weg mit groben Steinen gepflastert, und bei den tiefen Wasserableitungsrinnen muss man achtgeben, nicht selbst abgeleitet zu werden. Die Runde kostet doch einige Zeit, und es wird dämmrig, als wir unten ankommen.

Für Sonntag steht ursprünglich Meran mit Armin auf dem Programm. Leider erreicht uns seine SMS erst, als wir schon auf dem Weg nach Süden sind. [imgl]http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/11719/thumbs/penegal.png[/imgl] Wir haben von axx eine Tourbeschreibung über den Monte Roen bekommen, der mit seinen über 2100 m derzeit natürlich noch schneebedeckt ist. Die Beschreibung bringt uns aber auf die Idee, von Kaltern aus die Standseilbahn (wie schnell man doch verweichlicht *g*) zu nutzen, um uns vom Mendelpass über den 500/512 nach Norden durchzuschlagen. Die knapp 20 km bis Kaltern (auf dem Höhenprofil fehlen die ersten paar) rollern sich sehr angenehm auf einem Radweg durch die Weinberge. Das scheint eine ehemalige Bahntrasse gewesen zu sein, jedenfalls merkt man die Höhenmeter kaum.

Die Mendelbahn macht schon um 11:20 Mittagspause. Grad verpasst. Fünf Euro hätte sie gekostet. [imgl]http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/11719/thumbs/66.jpg[/imgl] Statt bis 13:10 zu warten, fahren wir die 800 hm also selber hoch. Wobei von fahren nicht viel die Rede sein kann. Denn wir verschmähen die (gut befahrene) Straße und wählen eine Route über den Kalterer Höhenweg und den alten Mendelsteig. Letzterer ist so steil, dass selbst das Schieben mühsam ist. Am Morgen habe ich noch gedacht, dass uns heute kaum Laufpassagen erwarten würden, und statt der Wanderstiefel simple Turnschuhe angezogen. Jetzt rächt sich das (zum ersten Mal), denn ich darf jeden Schritt anderthalb mal gehen. Welch Erlösung, auf knapp 1200 Meter wieder auf die Straße zu stoßen (siehe Knick im Profil) und die restlichen 200 hm bei erholsamer Steigung abkurbeln zu dürfen. Dennoch brauchen wir über zwei Stunden für den gesamten Aufstieg.

[imgl]http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/11719/thumbs/64.jpg[/imgl] Der Mendelpass ist bevölkert von Motorradfahrern, die einen Höllenlärm machen. Leicht genervt machen wir Brotzeit und beobachten, wie sich über uns die Wolken zusammenziehen. Bis Penegal sinds nochmal 400 hm, aber nur auf Asphalt. Die Sonne beleuchtet von hinten die noch nadellosen, aschgrauen Lärchen. Dahinter inzwischen schwarzer Himmel. Ich fühle mich wie in einer anderen Welt.

[imgr]http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/11719/thumbs/68.jpg[/imgr]Wer von Bozen das Etschtal nach Süden fährt, kennt die imposanten hohen Felswände an der Westseite. Genau dort oben liegt Penegal. Entsprechend gigantisch ist die Aussicht. Wir erleben, wie über Bozen eine Schauerwolke ihre Schleusen öffnet. Im Westen kann man den Ortler erahnen. Mit dem nun anstehenden 500er geraten wir auf die Schattenseite -- und damit in den Schnee. Bezeichnenderweise ist der Pfad mit Schneeschuhschildern markiert. Da der Anfang noch ganz passabel aussieht und der Pfad erstmal einiges nach unten geht, wagen wir es trotzdem. Ich zieh schonmal Protektoren an... Anfangs bin ich ja noch der Meinung, dass man auf dem Pappschnee auch fahren können müsste. Immer wieder jedoch bricht das Vorderrad ein, und mit einem hektischen Ausfallschritt zur Seite versinke ich bis zum Knie im Schnee. Bin schon ziemlich nass. Abermals bereue ich meine Schuhwahl... Nach zwei weiteren Abgängen über den Lenker habe ichs dann auch begriffen, und wir schieben gemeinsam.

Zeitweise erwägen wir eine Umkehr, doch mit der Zeit werden die Schneeflecken kleiner und dünner, so dass wir immer längere Stücke auch wieder fahren können. Der Trail geht vielfach kurz bergauf und bergab, verwurzelt und sehr anstrengend. Alles bekommt mehr und mehr den Charakter einer alpinen Exkursion. Die Zeit rennt uns davon, und wir müssen unser ursprüngliches Ziel, den kompletten Kamm abzufahren, aufgeben. Irgendwie müssen wir dann aber über den Felsabbruch nach unten kommen. Die erste Gelegenheit ist das Furglauer Tal. Am Pfadeinstieg werden Wanderer vor der Gefährlichkeit des Steiges gewarnt und die Begehung nur Geübten empfohlen. Wir sehen uns die ersten Meter zu Fuß an, aber es wird schnell klar, dass ein Pfad, auf den man fast von senkrecht oben draufgucken kann, und zwischen dessen Serpentinen grade mal eine Fahrradlänge liegt, ein haarsträubender Höllentrip geworden wäre. Also nochmal weiter.

[imgl]http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/11719/thumbs/73.jpg[/imgl]
Die nächste Gelegenheit liegt über einen Kilometer abseits des Sentiero 500. Ohne zu wissen, was uns da erwartet, müssen wir sie nutzen. Vor dem Traileinstieg machen wir nochmal kurze Rast. [imgr]http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/11719/thumbs/72.jpg[/imgr] Mit Gedanken an einen möglicherweise grausam ausgesetzten Pfad, nebst meinem tollen Schuhwerk, ist mir doch ein wenig mulmig jetzt.

Was soll ich sagen. Es wird die wohl härteste Trailabfahrt, die wir bisher gefahren sind. Aber gefahren! Denn glücklicherweise ist der Weg doch karrenbreit und nicht ausgesetzt, so dass man (armiert) durchaus mal einen Sturz riskieren kann. Diese Option nehmen wir auch in Anspruch. Leider kann ich hier nicht viele Fotos bieten, da das Anhalten auf andere Weise nicht so einfach ist. 

Als wir die Felswand überstanden haben, weicht die Anspannung einem unbeschreiblichen Hochgefühl. Überlebt! Nicht nur das, auch noch richtig Spaß er-lebt.

Und das Abenteuer ist noch nicht zu Ende. Bis zwischen die ersten Häuser von Eppan zieht sich ein verspielter Trail. Dessen Fortgang zwischendrin -- an einem Bauernhof -- aber völlig unklar ist. Keine Markierung weit und breit. Zwei Bauersleute winken, wir sollen auf dem Schotterweg weiterfahren. Tun wir zunächst auch, aber die Karten wecken doch Zweifel. Also fahren wir zurück und auf einem Pfad direkt auf den Bauernhof zu. Sofort stehen drei zähnefletschende und bellende Hunde vor uns. Sie sind zwar eher kurzbeinig, aber den vorausfahrenden Tom können sie doch einige Zeit verfolgen. Glücklicherweise ist der Trail korrekt, so dass wir einfach drauf zu fahren können. Die Hunde lassen von Tom ab und stehen auf dem inzwischen schmaler gewordenen Weg vor mir. Hmm. Viel Zeit zum Überlegen bleibt nicht. Ich fahre einfach drauf zu. Sie weichen zur Seite und rennen mir noch kläffend hinterher. Solche Viecher haben eine unglaublich beschleunigende Wirkung.

Im Tal finden wir den autobahnähnlichen Fahrradweg wieder, den wir schon am Vormittag genutzt haben. Jetzt, um acht, haben wir den praktisch für uns allein, und mit seinem leichten Gefälle nach Bozen lädt er ein zum Heizen, was der Motor hergibt. Auch mal cool. Die stellenweise noch regennassen Wege in Bozen machen uns bewusst, dass wir den ganzen Tag von Schauern verschont geblieben sind.

Am Montag machen wir uns auf zur Kohlernbahn, die nach Aussage unserer Hauswirtin wieder in Betrieb sein soll. [imgr]http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/11719/thumbs/77.jpg[/imgr] Ist sie aber doch nicht. Da wir heute nicht mehr den ganzen Tag Zeit haben, wiederholen wir einfach unser Samstagsprogramm -- in Variationen. Statt des Dreier vom Ritten nehmen wir diesmal den Zweier. Im oberen Teil liegt er voller losem Geröll, was ihn weniger schön zu fahren macht als den Dreier. Zum Jenesientrail fahren wir diesmal nicht direkt, sondern über den Gasthof Edelweiß und den Sentiero E.

Auf der weiteren Fahrt erwischt uns doch ein leichter Regen. Der Downhill kommt mir diesmal erheblich schwieriger vor als noch vorgestern. Nicht nur wegen der feuchten Steine -- auch meine Hinterbremse, die schon seit zwei Tagen pünktchenweise ihr DOT verliert, ist inzwischen fast am Anschlag, und ich versuche, sie so wenig wie möglich zu benutzen, um sie für Notfälle noch zu haben. Doch auf Steilstücken ist eine Bremse einfach zu wenig.

[imgl]http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/11719/thumbs/79.jpg[/imgl]Gegen 16 Uhr sind wir zurück an Auto und Quartier. Wir machen eine Brotzeit, packen ein, halten noch ein längeres Schwätzchen mit der Wirtin und brechen gen Heimat auf. Dieses Wochenende in Bolzano hat mich in meiner Überzeugung bestärkt, dass es abseits des ausgefahrenen Lago durchaus Ziele gibt, die klimatisch ebenso mild sind und es für natur- wie bikespaßsüchtige absolut wert sind, erkundet zu werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (26. April 2006)

Toller Bericht, Carmin! Spannend geschrieben! Vielen Dank! 
Sehr schad dass es bei mir nicht geklappt hat. Mittlerweile bin ich aber wieder fit.

Habt ihr rausgefunden, wann die Kohlernbahn wieder läuft?



			
				carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Allen KOMPASS-Kartographen einen schönen Urlaub! (Überlasst die Arbeit lieber anderen...)



Hmm. Keine Tabacco mehr organisiert?


----------



## carmin (26. April 2006)

axx schrieb:
			
		

> Habt ihr rausgefunden, wann die Kohlernbahn wieder läuft?


Leider nein, denn es hängt nur ein Zettel da, dass der Betrieb "auf unbestimmte Zeit" eingestellt sei. Auf der Homepage stand ja was von ca. 6 Wochen ab 27.2., das wär eigentlich schon vorbei.



			
				axx schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm. Keine Tabacco mehr organisiert?


Doch, wir hatten zwei Tabacco und eine F&B, aber dann festgestellt, dass zwei der Tourvorschläge zu weit südlich waren, so dass wir doch noch eine Karte vor Ort besorgen mussten. Und da gabs leider nur Kompass.


----------



## chickenway-user (26. April 2006)

Klingt ja so als hätten meine Pedale einiges erleben dürfen Ich beneide sie da ein wenig drum!


----------



## gasman (26. April 2006)

ich meld mich schon mal ab. fahr freitag nach süden. kenn ja die lago trails nicht und wenns bei dem festival terror auszuhalten ist, werden wir uns das mal ansehen. notfalls auch weiter nach süden in den apennin oder so, mal sehen wo wir enden. wünsch allen eine gute zeit.


----------



## kupfermark (26. April 2006)

@carmin:

Schöner Bericht! Nächstes mal werd ich gleich zusagen


----------



## summit (27. April 2006)

Schöner Bericht Carmin 

Schade, dass es mit unserem Treff nicht mehr geklappt hat, aber so können wir unsere Erlebnisse wenigstens austauschen 

Wir sind am Sonntag Morgen so gegen 10:00 vor der verschlossenen Kohlernbahn gestanden: _"wegen unvorhergesehener Wartungsarbeiten auf unbestimmte Zeit geschlossen"_

Sind dann gleich weiter in Richtung Meran bis zur Seilbahn in Vilpian. Nach einer netten Abfahrt über Oberschol (im unteren Teil ein paar verblockte Spitzkehren) ein zweites mal hoch und über Schlaneid die ca. 200 Hm nach Vöran rübergekurbelt (Armin: _"jetzt gehts dann wirklich gleich wieder bergab"_, Osti: _"wär zur Abwechslung auch mal was anderes"_ ). Hier dann zweimal die Abfahrt nach Burgstall - oben flowig/felsig mit steilen Pflasterwegen usw., unten technischer mit ein paar engen Spitzkehren, zwischendurch auf der Bergstation bei ausgiebigen Cappuccinopausen Schumis Sieg gefeiert und zum Abschluß dann die auch landschaftlich sehr schöne Abfahrt runter nach Gargazon.

War ein sehr gelungener Tag und nach der kurzen Nacht nicht zu anstrengend. Die Strecken dort eignen sich gut für Trailtour-Einsteiger, die technischeren Passagen und Spitzkehren für gefahrloses Fahrtechniktraining. Ansonsten bietet sich Meran durch die zahlreichen Lifte natürlich für weiträumige Gondel-Rundtouren an. Die Liftpreise allerdings sind recht gesalzen - EUR 5,20 pro Bergfahrt mit Rad.

Für echte Masochisten findet im Sommer übrigens ein 24 h Berglauf von Burgstall nach Vöran hoch statt (mit der Gondel jeweils runter), glaub der Rekord lag letztes Jahr so um die 20.000 Hm...

Armin


----------



## carmin (27. April 2006)

Armin Mann schrieb:
			
		

> mit der Gondel jeweils runter


 die sind ja irr... Kriegen sie dann wenigstens die 5.20 raus?

Coole Bilder habt Ihr. Wirds beim Hochkurbeln auf Dauer nicht warm mit so viel Plastik?


----------



## techstar (27. April 2006)

axx schrieb:
			
		

> @techstar: Abzieher? Zum Abschrauben des Freilaufs brauchst du doch nur ein 10er Imbus-Schlüssel, und zum Aufschrauben ein Stück Flacheisen, das in die Kerben des Freilauf passt. Dann kann man die Klinken putzen und frisch ölen.
> Etwas nervig isses aber schon, bis man das Flacheisen auf die richtige Breite gefeilt hat...



hehehe, vielleicht such ich ja nur ne ausrede, um endlich auch einen 2. laufradsatz mit spikes fürn winter zu haben - so wie ihr alle  

ich schaus mir mal genauer an, wenn ich etwas mehr zeit hab.

@axel: 
schöner bericht! da tuts mir richtig leid, dass ich über ostern in meran das bike net dabei hatte  

@armin:
nette pics!!!


----------



## techstar (30. April 2006)

mir fällt da noch was ein:

06 Mai, 07 Mai 2006
HEUBACHER MOUNTAINBIKE FESTIVAL

seid ihr nächstes woen auch dort?
ganz witzige streckenführung...

trialmeisterschaft gibts angeblich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (30. April 2006)

Da bin ich letztes Jahr eher zufällig vorbeigekommen.

Nächstes WE bin ich aber mit der DIMB im "Trailparadies Fränkische Schweiz" 

Heut is ja voll das geile Wetter ... und ich muss nem Kumpel beim Umzug helfen ... 4. Stock ohne Aufzug, enges Treppenhaus ...


----------



## carmin (2. Mai 2006)

Hi zusammen,

hat einer von Euch eine Video-Aufnahmemöglichkeit? Morgen (3. Mai) kommt um 11:30 auf 3Sat die (letzte?) Wiederholung des AlpenX-Films mit Mathias Marschner ... hab ihn immer noch nicht gesehen. (Und ich hab noch nicht mal'n TV *g*)


----------



## carmin (3. Mai 2006)

Noch ne Frage... Hat einer von Euch Werkstattprofis auch ein Gerät zum (anständigen) Fräsen einer Bremssattelaufnahme an einer Gabel?


----------



## kupfermark (3. Mai 2006)

Nö, hab nix. 
Kein 3Sat, kein Videorecorder und kein Frässwerkzeug für Scheibenbremsaufnahme.

Hab grad nur Heuschnupfm


----------



## carmin (3. Mai 2006)

kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> Hab grad nur Heuschnupfm


aje, Du auch... Tust was dagegen?


----------



## TheDream (3. Mai 2006)

Hallo, ich  wollte nur mal fragen ob von euch einer vorhat, diesen Sommer mal einen Bikepark zu besuchen? Muss gleich dazu sagen bin in diesem Bereich absoluter Neuling.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (3. Mai 2006)

Joo das wünsch ich mir auch schon lang... Die Jungs vom ulm-thread machen das offenbar regelmäßig. Wenn sich je was ergibt, wär ich dabei, bzw. wir organisierns halt mal selber...


----------



## TheDream (3. Mai 2006)

Yo, ich wäre auch gleich dabei, wenn ich als blutiger Anfänger überhaupt mit darf oder wie du schon sagtest organisieren wir mal was, bin gleich mit dabei.


----------



## carmin (3. Mai 2006)

Magst auch mal auf ne Tour mitkommen? Dieses WoE ist zwar schon ausgebucht, aber nächsten Dienstag würd ich auf alle Fälle mal wieder...


----------



## TheDream (3. Mai 2006)

Ja klar sagste halt bescheid wann und wo. Ich hoffe meine Kondition reicht aus


----------



## axx (3. Mai 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> hat einer von Euch eine Video-Aufnahmemöglichkeit? Morgen (3. Mai) kommt um 11:30 auf 3Sat die (letzte?) Wiederholung des AlpenX-Films mit Mathias Marschner ...



Ich hab ihn mal mit shift.tv aufgezeichnet. Hab allerdings keine Ahnung, wie ich den Stream speichern könnte. Wir können ihn uns ja mal per Streaming bei mir anschaun.


----------



## carmin (3. Mai 2006)

axx schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab ihn mal mit shift.tv aufgezeichnet.


Cool! Auf die Idee muss man erstmal kommen...


----------



## chickenway-user (3. Mai 2006)

Bremssattelfräsdingsbums hab ich auch nicht. leider. Eins der wenige Werkzeuge die mir noch fehlen (neben Flex, Drehbank, CNC-Fräse und nem anständigen Innenlagerschlüssel).

Ich will auch mit in den Bike-Park! Also ich hatte ehh vor dieses Jahr mal ein bisschen häufiger da hin zu gehen... Mal ein klein wenig Fahrtechnik aneignen!


----------



## TheDream (4. Mai 2006)

Yo, klar um so mehr mitfahren um so lustiger wird es. Fahrtechnik aneignen hört sich gut an und kann ich auch gut gebrauchen. Ich hoffe wir bringen irgenwann irgenwas zu stande.


----------



## chickenway-user (4. Mai 2006)

Ich auch....

Wenn wir grad bei Fahrtechnik sind, was haltet ihr davon wenn wir uns abends mal auf irgendeinem Platz treffen, bisschen Fahrtechnik üben, Bunny-Hop, Wheelie, Manual und so zeug...

Allein ist das immer so langweilig!


----------



## TheDream (4. Mai 2006)

Hört sich gut an und du hast vollkommen recht allein ist immer so langweilig. Ich wäre dabei ein bisschen zu üben kann ja nicht schaden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (4. Mai 2006)

chickenway, ich glaube, das hast vor zwei Jahren schonmal vorgeschlagen 
Diesmal wär ich sogar dabei. Wenn wir Dienstag die übliche After-Wörk-Tour machen, vielleicht am Donnerstag? Ich kann Euch ja als megaschlechtes Studienobjekt dienen. An welchen Platz denkst Du da?

TheDream, wo wohnst Du eigentlich?


----------



## TheDream (4. Mai 2006)

Ich wohne in Ulm, genauer in der Stadtmitte


----------



## chickenway-user (4. Mai 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> chickenway, ich glaube, das hast vor zwei Jahren schonmal vorgeschlagen
> Diesmal wär ich sogar dabei. Wenn wir Dienstag die übliche After-Wörk-Tour machen, vielleicht am Donnerstag? Ich kann Euch ja als megaschlechtes Studienobjekt dienen. An welchen Platz denkst Du da?
> 
> TheDream, wo wohnst Du eigentlich?



Ja, ich glaub das hab ich schon öfter Vorgeschlagen. Donnerstag geht bei mir gar nicht. Naja, vielleicht bis 19:30. Damit sich das dann auch ein wenig lohnt müssten wir uns ja schon um 6 treffen...

Platz? keine Ahnung. Irgendein Parkplatz. Aber die sind alle bis 8 voll. (Wobei, ganz oben auf dem Blautal-Center dürfte nicht so viel los sein...) Oder auf dem Münsterplatz.  Aber da dürfts so früh auch noch voll sein...

Hättet ihr denn Donnerstag um 6 oder so überhaupt schon Zeit?

Und wie ist´s denn beim After-Work-Biken, wann, wie lang, wo? Gehts schon ohne Licht?


----------



## carmin (5. Mai 2006)

Jo fürs After-Wörken mache ich schonmal etwas früher Schluss; finde 18 Uhr Abfahrt ganz gut, da mans dann noch gut bis Blaubeuren schafft (allein der Kreuztrail isses wert )

Licht: Sind ja nur noch sechs Wochen bis Sommersonnenwende, also wann, wenn nicht jetzt? 

Beim Parkplatz-Termin müsst Ihr Euch nicht nach mir richten, Do war nurn Vorschlag...


----------



## Fetz (5. Mai 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> ...allein der Kreuztrail isses wert...


Seltsam, dass ich mich als "Local" immer nach Euren Trails erkundigen muss:
Du meinst die Kehren runter Richtung Friedhof oder gibt's da noch was anderes (glaub ich aber kaum, da oben hab ich ja schon vor 30 Jahren gespielt..)?
Habt Ihr den Pfad vom Tennisplatz Seißen runter ins Tiefental (dort wo der Bannwaldtrail endet) schon bewundert? Da haben die Forstarbeiter wieder gnadenlos zugeschlagen.


----------



## carmin (5. Mai 2006)

Na, so seltsam ist das nicht, das liegt ja nur an den verschiedenen Bezeichnungen. Ich glaube kaum, dass jemand in Herrlingen was mit dem Wort "Grüner-Schlauch-Trail" anfangen könnte, auch wenn er direkt daneben wohnt 

Ja genau den mein ich.

Nein, in Seißen war ich schon länger nicht mehr... Mensch, müssen die Forstleute immer alles kaputt machen. Ich glaube, wir bräuchten viel mehr Bannwald.

Ist doch im Lautertal das gleiche. Großes Schildertamtam wegen Naturschutzgebiet, bloß nicht abseits der Wege trampeln und Biken ist sowieso des Teufels. Aber wenn man der Meinung ist, da müssen wir jetzt ein paar Bäume rausholen, dann gibts danach gar keine Wege mehr, nur noch Schneisen.


----------



## Fetz (5. Mai 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube kaum, dass jemand in Herrlingen was mit dem Wort "Grüner-Schlauch-Trail" anfangen könnte, auch wenn er direkt daneben wohnt


"Grüner-Schlauch-Trail" sagt auch mir nichts. Wo ist denn der zu finden? 



			
				carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Ist doch im Lautertal das gleiche. Großes Schildertamtam wegen Naturschutzgebiet, bloß nicht abseits der Wege trampeln und Biken ist sowieso des Teufels. Aber wenn man der Meinung ist, da müssen wir jetzt ein paar Bäume rausholen, dann gibts danach gar keine Wege mehr, nur noch Schneisen.


Da war ich letztes Frühjahr auch sprachlos - Bikeverbotsschilder und dann 'ne Trasse durchs Naturschutzgebiet wie auf dem Truppenübungsplatz. Du hattest ja davon ein Bild eingestellt...


----------



## carmin (5. Mai 2006)

Fetz schrieb:
			
		

> "Grüner-Schlauch-Trail" sagt auch mir nichts. Wo ist denn der zu finden?


Sag ich jetzt nicht öffentlich, aber wir könnten uns doch mal in Blaubeuren treffen, und Du fährst mit nach Ulm. Ggf schon am Dienstag, wobeis in Ulm dann schon fast 21 Uhr sein wird...


----------



## Fetz (5. Mai 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Sag ich jetzt nicht öffentlich, aber wir könnten uns doch mal in Blaubeuren treffen, und Du fährst mit nach Ulm. Ggf schon am Dienstag, wobeis in Ulm dann schon fast 21 Uhr sein wird...


Können wir gerne mal machen, allerdings kann ich unter der Woche meist nicht vor 19 Uhr und Dienstags ist immer schlecht, da meine "bessere Hälfte" ab 19.45 Uhr beim Step ist und ich dann zuhause nach den Kiddies schauen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (6. Mai 2006)

zurück aus finale ligure. sensationelle schrammen an den beinen und armen. einige stürze aber hauptsächlich dornen. trails und teilweise extrem steile forst- und feuerwege ohne ende, aber für ein normalo bike wie das stumpy fast zu hart. die jungs da unten fahren konas und nicht unter 170 mm federweg. alle mit protektoren; sehen aus wie die jedi-ritter. wir sind alles tretend, schiebend, tragend hoch, um dann oben auf shuttletrucks zu treffen. is ne andere welt. nie mehr mit nobby nic. is alles zerbröselt. hatten zwar keine pannen wegen durchschlag, aber ohne ende wegen dornen. reifen trotzdem nach einer woche fertig. an den schuhen hingen nach 5 tagen die fetzen weg, konnte sie nur noch entsorgen. stumpy braucht überholung, scheppert überall, deswegen morgen rr. schaun mer mal, hoffe, es am dienstag zum after wörken zu schaffen.


----------



## carmin (7. Mai 2006)

gasman schrieb:
			
		

> zurück aus finale ligure.


Ah, doch Ligurien... Wir waren schon verwirrt, da Du Dich eigentlich Richtung Lago abgemeldet hattest...


			
				gasman schrieb:
			
		

> sensationelle schrammen an den beinen und armen.


Noch einer, der sich über sowas freut 


			
				gasman schrieb:
			
		

> nie mehr mit nobby nic


Meine große Liebe gilt ja neuerdings der Betty, ziemlich haftstark und kurvenstabil... Aber gegen Dornen hätte wohl kein Reifen eine Chance.


			
				gasman schrieb:
			
		

> hoffe, es am dienstag zum after wörken zu schaffen.


Da es für Dienstag wettermäßig ja ziemlich nass aussieht, frage ich mich, ob es nicht besser wäre, das After Wörken entweder auf gleich morgen oder auf Donnerstag zu verlegen -- was meint Ihr? Auch Fetz würde das ggf entgegenkommen...

axx und ich sind übrigens eben auch vom DIMB-Trailwochenende in Bärnfels, Fränkische Schweiz zurück. Sind fast noch etwas übertrailt. Touren mit solch exorbitant hohem Trailanteil (von Flow bis verblockt alles dabei) kriegt man bei uns fast nicht hin. Eines der Höhepunkte war natürlich wieder ein Stück des nach einem Leiter der Lohnabteilung und der Krankenkasse im Werk KSB (früher AMAG) in Pegnitz benannten Weges...


----------



## gasman (7. Mai 2006)

sehe noch nicht ab, was bei mir am donnerstag los is, aber wenns dienstag nass is, machts ja nicht viel sinn. mir solls recht sein, kann ich bischen was aufarbeiten was angefallen is. 
waren in ligurien, weil der wetterbericht für lago mies war. hat sich voll bezahlt gemacht. kein tropfen regen, ein tag bewölkt, sonst nur sonne.


----------



## axx (7. Mai 2006)

@gasman: klingt cool. da hab ihr's ja richtig krachen lassen 
Vielleicht verschlägts mich ja demnächst auch noch dort hin . Habt ihr die Touren nur per Karte geplant, oder hattet ihr irgendwelche Tourenvorschläge? Von dem Nobby Nic halt ich auch nix. Nach einer Woche La Palma sah der NN ziemlich übel aus, im Vergleich zum Fatal Bert. Teilweise sind beim NN schon fast die Stollen abgefallen 

Das DIMB-Trailwochenende war schon saugeil. Absolut übertrailtigend 
Morgen bleibt das Bike aber erstmal im Keller. Mal schaun wie das Wetter am Dienstag ist, bei Regen verschieben wir das Afterwörken halt kurzfristig auf Mi,Do oder Fr.


----------



## gasman (8. Mai 2006)

wir hatten ne 1: 25000er karte aus dem bikeladen in finalborgo, war aber ne auflage von 98, so dass einiges nicht stimmte. trotzdem nur ein mal richtig herb verfahren mit 90 min tragen durch dornenmacchia. haben alle tracks auf gps. wers haben will bitte melden.


----------



## carmin (9. Mai 2006)

Also dann schlag ich mal Donnerstag 18 Uhr an der Fußgängerbrücke vor...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (9. Mai 2006)

Do. 18 Uhr passt gut.

@gasman: wäre toll, wenn du auch Zeit hättest. Dann könntest du noch von Finale berichten. dass du die Touren aufgezeichnet hast ist super  schick mir dir Tracks doch bitte per Mail. Und du könntest die Karte mitbringen und wir könnten uns nach dem Radeln noch in den Biergarten setzen und du zeigst uns, wo ihr unterwegs ward. Das würd Tom, Carmin und mich sehr interessieren.

Grüße,
Joe


----------



## kupfermark (9. Mai 2006)

Do 18 Uhr passt bei mir auch!!

Gruss
Mark


----------



## junkyjerk (10. Mai 2006)

da schliess ich mich auch an, mach dann ein wenig früher schluss...


----------



## gasman (10. Mai 2006)

also axx wie kannst du glauben, dass ich die tracks per e-mail verschicken kann? du weisst doch um mein geschick mit allem was computer usw. zu tun hat. ich hab die tracks erfolgreich vom gps auf den schlapptop geladen, aber ob ich die auch als mails verschickt krieg???? weiss ja net...probiers mal aus...hoffe ich schaffs morgen bis 18h, wenn nicht meld ich mich per handy und wir machen einen platz aus wohin ich nachkommen kann. die karte bring ich jedenfalls mit.


----------



## techstar (10. Mai 2006)

guten abend!

ist morgen eher so a bissl streeten und tricksen angesagt oder ne tour?
also wenn ihr ohne lampe fahrt, wär ich wohl auch dabei um 18:00...

welche brücke ist das nochmal? mag nicht die ganzen seiten durchforsten...


gruß
andi


----------



## axx (10. Mai 2006)

Tour ohne Lampe ab hier

Bis dann,
Joe


----------



## carmin (11. Mai 2006)

... und nach Blaubeuren zum Tal des Todes und Kreuztrail (hoffe ich ), also bis ca 21 Uhr, wahrscheinlich mit Abschluss im Biergarten...

Wow, da werden wir ja richtich viele 
Vielleicht mag auch TheDream noch mit?


----------



## TheDream (11. Mai 2006)

Guten Morgen, würde gern heute mitfahren, aber ich muss heute leider passen, ich hoffe es funktioniert nächste Woche.


----------



## kupfermark (11. Mai 2006)

Erster!! Das Weizen hat am Berg ziemlich geholfen! 

Das war ja mal cool heut, 12 Leute waren wir ja schon lang nicht mehr!!


----------



## junkyjerk (11. Mai 2006)

zweiter!!

war wirklich eine geile tour heute, haufen leute, geile strecke, knackige trails... und wetter vom feinsten. über den gelungenen ausklang im biergarten ganz zu schweigen.... einfach top...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (11. Mai 2006)

dritter 
(aber ich hab mit Alter und Reifen ja auch ne gute Entschuldigung *g*)

Ja saugeil... 12 Leutz... IBC Megatours 

Wer Lust hat, den Samstag bikend im Allgäu zu verbringen, sei übrigens auch noch herzlich eingeladen!


----------



## techstar (11. Mai 2006)

letzter, vermutlich  

goile tour, nette leutz!
klasse!


----------



## chickenway-user (12. Mai 2006)

Mir sind gestern so ein paar Fahrräder mit hellen Lampen über den Weg gefahren. Hab mir gedacht ich muss mal anhalten, kucken wer das ist


----------



## junkyjerk (12. Mai 2006)

haben wir uns auch gedacht, dass wir den da kennen


----------



## chickenway-user (12. Mai 2006)

junkyjerk schrieb:
			
		

> haben wir uns auch gedacht, dass wir den da kennen




Aber ich hab dann nix erkannt, die haben so geblendet...

Wer war denn der mit der blendenden Lampe auf dem Helm? War das so ne eigenbau Halogenstrahler konstruktion?


----------



## axx (12. Mai 2006)

Junkyjerk war unsere größte Leuchte. Der Rest von uns (kupfermark, techstar, gasman, tom, ich) war wohl eher etwas unterbelichtet...


----------



## junkyjerk (12. Mai 2006)

jetz sach nich, dass du unsere lampen noch nich kennst??

bin grad mit mike die runde von gestern nochmal gefahren, mit einer kleinen abwandlung, nämlich vom rusenschloss hinten den trail runter, man kommt dann unten auf dem schotteranstieg nach sonderbuch raus und kann dann oben die runde wie gewohnt weiterfahren..

hat sich gelohnt, war wieder saugeil, der trail "tal des todes" ist ja mal echt der hammer.... und die treppe beim kreuztrail sind wir heute auch beide gefahren, ich fast in ein auto rein unten....


----------



## gasman (13. Mai 2006)

hab mal paar bilder aus finale ligure in mein fotoalbum gelegt, also da, wo "fotos" steht. Sind fast in der richtigen reihenfolge, so lala...
ciao alle miteinander, schönes wochenende, muss jetzt in familie weg


----------



## carmin (13. Mai 2006)

Hey gasman, coole Bilder! Wenn Ihr Euch da so genüsslich im (Dornen-) Gestrüpp wälzt, wunderts mich nicht mehr, dass die Klamotten kaputtgehen 

[imgl]http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/11965/thumbs/CIMG0227.JPG[/imgl]Kirre macht mich aber das Foto hier... Das ist doch irgendwie von oben ins Wasser fotografiert? Warum ist dann oben ein Ast im Bild? Hast Du Dich da auf einem überhängenden Baum nach vorn gehangelt?

Ach ja, und Dein Kollege is Unfallchirurg? Mag der nicht auch mal auf ne Tour mitkommen? Wäre irgendwie ein beruhigendes Gefühl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (13. Mai 2006)

Serz!
Wollte mich nur kurz aus dem Regenwald Guyanas zurückmelden!!!
Gruß, Jörg


----------



## carmin (13. Mai 2006)

Hi Jörg, Gerüst wieder fit?
So wie in Bild 1 sahs bei uns vorhin auch aus. Wie heißt das Viech in Bild 4?


----------



## gasman (14. Mai 2006)

@carmin
das pic mit blick ins wasser ist kein fake. das ging echt direkt runter; der ast der von oben kommt war von dem baum, an dem ich lehnte. war halb so wild, aber man musste beim fahren schon schaun wo man hinfährt. mein kumpel wohnt leider in kempten und arbeitet in immenstadt. immerhin haben wir gute karten, wenn wir mal einen ausflug ins oberallgäu machen 
@chorge
gut, dich wohlbehalten wieder unter uns zu wissen. wann is die party mit bilder und hefe?


----------



## chorge (14. Mai 2006)

Muss leider erstmal ne Woche nach Frankfurt... Dann kann ich in Ruhe die Digis sortieren! Wenn mir jemand nen Beamer leiht, können wir gern mal alle zusammen die sortierten Bilder schauen...
Nächste Woche geht's am WE endlich mal zum biken - die Schulter sollte mitspielen, hab sie ja schließlich in Guyana geschont - MUHAHAHA


----------



## axx (14. Mai 2006)

@gasman: danke für die schönen Bilder. ich glaub ich muss da auch hin  
Am besten gefällt mir dein Benutzer-Bild   

@chorge: das sind ja mal tolle Abenteuer-Urlaubs-Fotos 
Was hast du denn dort genau getrieben? Unbekannte Viecher erforscht??


----------



## kupfermark (15. Mai 2006)

Wow, echt schöne Bilder!!

Morgen wieder after-wörk-biken? Ab 18:00 an der Brücke wie immer??

Gruss Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (15. Mai 2006)

kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> Wow, echt schöne Bilder!!


Mag jemand hinfahren? Günstige Gelegenheit vsl nächste Woche 



			
				kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen wieder after-wörk-biken?


Hm: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Außerdem hab ich grad keine Dusche. (Klingt nach blöder Ausrede, is aber so  )


----------



## axx (15. Mai 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Hm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wieso "Außerdem"? So bekommst du am doch Dienstag eine Dusche. Vielleicht wirds ja noch besser:




Dann wirst du beim Duschen wenigstens nicht vom Blitz erschlagen


----------



## chorge (15. Mai 2006)

[email protected]: das sind ja mal tolle Abenteuer-Urlaubs-Fotos :daumen:
Was hast du denn dort genau getrieben? Unbekannte Viecher erforscht??[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Nix Urlaub!! Filmdreh für ZDF/BBC/Nat.Geogr....


----------



## flo_ (15. Mai 2006)

Also wenns morgen abend schön aussieht würde ich sogar mit biken gehen.
War ja echt lustig am Donnerstag.
Und jetzt mit neuer Vorderradbremse kann ich auch wieder bergrunter Gas geben
(wenns schon berghoch nicht geht 

Gruß,
Flo


----------



## gasman (15. Mai 2006)

bei mir geht nix morgen, weil ich zum gasmen kongress nach leipzig fahr...leider. fast eine woche ohne bike...dramatisch


----------



## carmin (15. Mai 2006)

Ich glaub, wettermäßig verpasst nicht allzu viel... Und ein ganzer Saal voller Druiden -- ist doch bestimmt recht lustig. Und warum nicht das beik mitnehmen? Gibt doch in Leipzig auch haufenweise Leutz. Den CaptainPsycho zB... Solln wir Dir ein Unterhaltungsprogramm anleiern?


----------



## chickenway-user (16. Mai 2006)

Wie schauts denn jetzt aus heut abend?


----------



## kupfermark (16. Mai 2006)

flo_ schrieb:
			
		

> Und jetzt mit neuer Vorderradbremse kann ich auch wieder bergrunter Gas geben



Mit der Bremse Gas geben??  

Aber Wetter ist heut eh nicht so toll, wurde grad schon beim joggen durchnässt. Muss nicht nochmal sein..

Vielleicht haben wir die Woche mal mehr Glück.
Mark


----------



## junkyjerk (16. Mai 2006)

schliesslich müssen wir noch für offenburg trainieren, gelle mark?


----------



## kupfermark (16. Mai 2006)

Stimmt, die Woche muss ich auf jeden Fall nochmal fahren, schon um zu checken, ob die Schaltung jetzt OK ist, oder ob ich doch noch die Kassette wechseln muss. Hat bis jetzt grad mal 3 Ketten und um die 3 TKm drauf, und eigentlich sieht sie noch ganz passabel aus..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (16. Mai 2006)

ich hab ne kettenverschleisslehre, wenn du mal genau checken willst


----------



## merlin491 (19. Mai 2006)

hey jungs, ich wollte mal fragen ob ihr dieses wochende mal ne tour macht?
wäre ziemlich sicher dabei. wegen mir auch gern so 4-5std.
ach ja, wie es aussieht fahr ich pfronten mit.
gehen wahrscheinlich auch noch 2 kumpels von mir hin...


----------



## kupfermark (19. Mai 2006)

Hi Merlin, 

Prima, jemand Neues! Kommst Du aus Ulm?

jj und ich werden am So im Schwarzwald ne Runde fahren. Sonst fahr ich dieses WE nicht. 

Am Dienstag dann wieder evtl After-Wörk-Biken, wenns nicht wieder regnet. 

Mark


----------



## kupfermark (19. Mai 2006)

geht nich..


----------



## carmin (19. Mai 2006)

kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> Prima, jemand Neues! Kommst Du aus Ulm?


Er war ja letzte Woche schon dabei 



			
				kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> jj und ich werden am So im Schwarzwald ne Runde fahren.


Ist dasn Rennen oder nur Spaß? Wo fahrt Ihr da?

Wenn sich sonst nix ergibt und So regenfrei ist, würd ich auch Ri Blaubeuren was unternehmen, vllt auch mal wieder am Schlossturm? Wird aber wohl überwiegend Schotterwege sein bis dorthin, solangs hier so aufgeweicht ist.

mark, kannst Du doppelte Posts nicht löschen (Ändern->Löschen)? -- na egal


----------



## kupfermark (19. Mai 2006)

Ups, Doppelpost..

Merlin war letztes mal schon dabei? Auch gut.

JJ und ich fahren zum Spass einen Marathon in Offenburg (www.womc.de)


----------



## carmin (19. Mai 2006)

ja, ich hab nur merlins Namen vergessen (Stefan oder so?), halt der, der mit dem Auto kam und noch nach Nürnberch musste...

Achso, natürlich kann man auch zum Spaß Rennen fahren 
wurde schon öfters diskutiert


----------



## junkyjerk (19. Mai 2006)

jungs, ich brauch nen neuen rahmen für mein singlespeed, kennt ihr entweder ne marke oder nen shop oder nen bekannten, wo ich nen günstigen rahmen herkrieg mit verschiebbaren ausfallenden? hatte den poison zyankali von www.poison-bikes.de im auge gehabt, den gibbet für rohloff mit verschiebbaren ausfallenden, aber die zugführungen am unterrohr sehen so shice aus


----------



## junkyjerk (19. Mai 2006)

achso, wie schautet bei euch am herrentag aus? sollen wir da nicht wieder so ne aktion starten wie den donnerstag, wo wir zu 12 waren?

könnten ne schöne lange tour machen und den tag gemütlich im biergarten ausklingen lassen.. wie schauts aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (20. Mai 2006)

Rahmen: habe vor einiger Zeit auch mal nach nem Rohloff-tauglichen HT-Rahmen gesucht und bin u.a. beim Mr. Hyde von identiti hängen geblieben, aber ich weiß nicht, ob der Deinen Gewichtsvorstellungen entspricht  Neben dem Poison und noch irgendeinem bis dahin unbekannnten (und schon wieder vergessenen) Hersteller habe ich aber nur noch hochpreisiges gefunden (Germans, Endorfin, Nicolai et al) Aber die schraubaffineren Kollegen hier werden sicher besser weiterhelfen können 

Tour: prinzipiell gerne, kommt halt aufs Wetter an. Wenn es zu gut ist, wollten wir ggf nochmal das Allgäu angucken. Wobei Christi Himmelfahrt an sich ein heikler Tag ist...


----------



## merlin491 (20. Mai 2006)

hi,

der marathon hört sich echt verlockend an.
"leider" ist meine freundin dieses we da und ich kann nicht den ganzen sonntag weg bleiben :-(
wenn sonst jemand ne ca.4std. tour zwischen ulm und rav vorhat wäre ich dabei.
am besten ruft derjeniege (oder diejeniegen) mich mal auf dem handy unter 07351-304205 oder 0176-21934955 an.
wenn das nicht klappt bin ich warsch. wieder am dienstag dabei also sagt früh genug bescheid.

bis denne


----------



## junkyjerk (20. Mai 2006)

dienstag bin ich auch wieder dabei, wenn das wetter einigermassen mitspielt. nehm dann wahrscheinlich wieder mein singlespeed, muss meinem alten rahmen noch die letzte ehre erweisen, bevor ich ihn in die tonne kloppe....


----------



## chickenway-user (20. Mai 2006)

junkyjerk schrieb:
			
		

> jungs, ich brauch nen neuen rahmen für mein singlespeed, kennt ihr entweder ne marke oder nen shop oder nen bekannten, wo ich nen günstigen rahmen herkrieg mit verschiebbaren ausfallenden? hatte den poison zyankali von www.poison-bikes.de im auge gehabt, den gibbet für rohloff mit verschiebbaren ausfallenden, aber die zugführungen am unterrohr sehen so shice aus




Größe??? Ich weiß wo vielleicht ein billiges Kona Unit rumhängt. 
Du willst unbedingt Rohloff-Ausfallenden? Damit fallen die üblichen Verdächtigen (Surly, On-One) weg. Vodoo hat noch was im Programm. Allerdings sind die grad mal wieder Pleite glaub ich. Ähh, ja, dann halt noch die ganzen Customrahmenbauer (Hot-Chilli, Nicolai, Germans, Nöll....)

Kuck mal bei www.eingangradforum.de. Und nimm die auf keinen Fall ernst. Wenn du dich nicht traust kann ich auch mal für dich fragen. (Oder soll er neu sein? Die hälfte da fährt ehh nicht also verkauft praktisch neuwertige Rahmen)

Ja, aber wenns billig sein soll, und verschiebbare Ausfallenden haben soll, bleibt eigentlich nur das Poison. Oder gebraucht...


----------



## kupfermark (20. Mai 2006)

@merlin:

Bist Du in Hollfeld jetzt eigentlich mitgefahren?


----------



## junkyjerk (20. Mai 2006)

@chickenway-user: der poison hat sich mittlerweile als mein favorit herauskristallisiert, ist einfach günstig und hat verschiebbare ausfallenden. und in meiner wunschlackierung kann ich mir den auch bestellen, also wird es wohl der werden, aber trotzdem danke für deine mühe..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (20. Mai 2006)

zurück aus leepzsch. mann is das flach da. 1 aussichtsturmhügel mit 15 m höhe im rosental und ein aufgeschütteter hügel am auensee und dat wars denn. hab zwar'n paar brauchbare räder rumstehen sehn, weiss nich wo die die dinger einsetzen. könnte morgen nachmittag ne runde fahrn, kurz und flach, wie immer. jemand mit dabei.


----------



## carmin (20. Mai 2006)

Also ich könnt mir vorstellen, morgen um 13 oder 14 Uhr ab Herrlingen Richtung Schlossturm zu starten (= nicht ganz kurz). So schlecht schaut die Wettervorhersage gar nicht aus. Was an Trails geht, wird man sehn. Versprechen möcht ich nix.

Meine Dusche geht auch wieder. Wer mal sehen will, wie dank Ulmer Wasser Heizelemente verreißen, kann sich ja mal den Anhang angucken. (Ich möcht den Kalk dennoch nicht missen, denn dadurch schmeckt das Wasser ja erst richtig gut...)

Dienstag habe ich vsl keine Zeit, aber falls am Mittwoch auch noch jemand fahren mag, wär ich dabei.


----------



## axx (20. Mai 2006)

Warmduscher  

Morgen mittag Schelklingen klingt gut, bin ich dabei. 14 Uhr Bhf. Herrlingen?

Dienstag solls eh regnen, Montag soll's aber noch richtig warm und sonnig sein.


----------



## chickenway-user (21. Mai 2006)

@Carmin: Ach, du hattest nur keine warme Dusche...

@Junkyjerk: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7241231887&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1
bisschen spät... Aber vielleicht kannst du ja noch Kontakt zu dem Verkäufer herstellen.


----------



## carmin (21. Mai 2006)

axx schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen mittag Schelklingen klingt gut, bin ich dabei. 14 Uhr Bhf. Herrlingen?


okay. kommt noch jemand? (Es wird glaub gemütlicher heut... )

Dusche: jajaaa, kalt is ja okay, wenns draußen heiß ist und oder man geschwitzt hat, aber nach dem letzten After-Wörken wars 7 Grad und mir da doch etwas frisch...


----------



## gasman (21. Mai 2006)

14:00 bhf herrlingen. wie lang wirds gehen? habe noch einen termin am abend?


----------



## axx (21. Mai 2006)

Da die Anfahrt bis Schelklingen doch etwas dauert, geh ich mal von so 4h aus. Wann hast du denn deinen Termin?


----------



## carmin (21. Mai 2006)

... wenns knapp wird, können wir ja auch schon 13 Uhr?

(Hab gestern aufm Wochenmarkt ein Wilier 18 carati stehen sehen -- gleich an gasman gedacht...)


----------



## carmin (21. Mai 2006)

okay, bleiben wir bei 14 Uhr und schauen halt, dass wir um 18 Uhr zurück sind...


----------



## axx (21. Mai 2006)

ja, bitte nicht früher, bin grad am kochen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (21. Mai 2006)

Soo... Jetzt haben sich doch einige Trails ins Programm eingeschlichen 
Ich hoffe, gasman vertraut uns auch weiterhin  (Hat der Termin noch gepasst?)

Trevor kam mir dann auch noch entgegen. Wusste gar nicht, wo wir uns fürs After-Wörken verabreden. Hallo, hier sind wir *winke*

Jetzt bin ich noch gespannt, wie es unseren Racern in Offenburg ergangen ist.


----------



## axx (21. Mai 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Soo... Jetzt haben sich doch einige Trails ins Programm eingeschlichen



Von "Schleichen" kann ja eigentlich keine Rede sein, war ja doch wieder ein sportliches Tempo heute  

Schlossturm war geil, da müssen wir bald mal wieder hin


----------



## junkyjerk (21. Mai 2006)

so, habe mark wieder zu hause abgeliefert und entgegen meiner ursprünglichen absicht, mich sofort ins bett zu hauen, doch noch mein bike zerlegt und gewartet.. 

zum rennen: wetter war anfangs ziemlich bescheiden, hat aber aufgeklart und später schien sogar die sonne. die strecke war landschaftlich gesehen sehr schön, aber total langweilig, weil nur forstautobahnen, keine trails.. shice...
wir sind die 82km runde gefahren und 2600hm, sind zusammen ins ziel gekommen und eigentlich die ganze strecke zusammen gefahren... 

was vergessen? egal, wird mark schon ergänzen, so jetzt gute nacht, ich bin am ende meiner kräfte...

p.s.: bevor ich´s vergesse: wegen dienstag after-work-biken: ich bin dabei, aber aller voraussicht mit dem singlespeed.. bis denne


----------



## kupfermark (21. Mai 2006)

Noch zur Platzierung: Wir sind 109. von 341 Startern in der Gesamtwertung geworden! 

Ziel war vorderes Drittel 



Dienstag After-Wörk wär gut. Passt bei euch Arbeitenden 18:00?? 
Ich werd mit dem Hardtail starten, um das Fully muss ich mich erst noch kümmern...


----------



## carmin (21. Mai 2006)

Gratuliere!

Wie gesagt kann ich erst Mittwoch After-Wörken, aber das soll Euch ja nicht abhalten. (Wahrscheinlich müssen wir eh bald zwei Gruppen bilden, damit die Hänge nicht unter der Last der vielen Biker abrutschen...)

Übrigens, schaut Euch mal Armins Bericht vom Freitag an, ich lag am Boden...


----------



## junkyjerk (22. Mai 2006)

also mittwoch wäre auch okay für mich...


----------



## Chaka-Checka (22. Mai 2006)

heyhoo... wollt mich auch mal wieder melden, bin vllt in zukunft wieder öfters dabei.. kommendes we müsst endlich mein lang ersehnter CC-Hobel fertig sein  
dann kann ich euch wieder hinterher keuchen *g*


----------



## junkyjerk (22. Mai 2006)

steht die tour morgen?? so gegen 18uhr an der bekannten fussgängerbrücke? 

ich bin mittlerweile sogar gezwungen, mein singlespeed zu nehmen, denn wie ich vorhin mit schrecken feststellen musste, hat meine hinterradfelge einen riss innen im felgenbett, da hatte ich wohl mal nen ordentlichen durchschlag. nun muss ich erst mein hinterrad mit ner neuen felge einspeichen lassen.. shice..


----------



## axx (22. Mai 2006)

bei mir wirds diese woche leider nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (23. Mai 2006)

Fahren wir lieber Mittwoch. 

Erstens hab ich immer noch schwere Beine, zweitens ist dann carmin mit dabei..

Autsch, Felgenriss hatte ich beim Hardtail auch des öfteren. Habs dann aber selber umgespeicht, braucht man nur Zentrierlehre (konnt ich damals ausleihen), Zentrierständer und massig Zeit und noch mehr Geduld. Aber geht.


----------



## Chaka-Checka (23. Mai 2006)

also wär morgen evtl dabei.. wenn das klappt dass ich heut nachmittag mein rad in stuttgart holen kann... 

darf ich noch fragen welche uhrzeit und welchen treffpunkt ihr da im kopf habt? *g* falls ich nich unerwünscht bin?!


----------



## kupfermark (23. Mai 2006)

Prima! Ab 18:00 Uhr an der Brücke


----------



## Chaka-Checka (23. Mai 2006)

ist das diese Brücke die man mit ner art serpentine rauffährt?


----------



## carmin (23. Mai 2006)

Die ist unmittelbar daneben -- wir meinen die Brücke über die Donau (siehe Plan), aber man wird sich wohl schon finden...


			
				Chaka-Checka schrieb:
			
		

> falls ich nich unerwünscht bin?!


Um Gottes Willen, der Chaka-Checka kommt auch mit!!
('türlich bist erwünscht, was für ne Frage. Ich mach mir nur grad Sorgen um Dich, dass Du Dir jetzt schon nen CC-Hobel zulegst. Auf den ich ziemlich gespannt bin.)


----------



## Chaka-Checka (23. Mai 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Die ist unmittelbar daneben -- wir meinen die Brücke über die Donau (siehe Plan), aber man wird sich wohl schon finden...



zur not hab ich ja noch deine handynummer ;D



> CC-Hobel zulegst. Auf den ich ziemlich gespannt bin.)



najo, das is eher nen rad der sorte - möglichst billig aber mit vernunft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## merlin491 (23. Mai 2006)

hi , ich kann heute leider nicht mitfahren.
bin schon in bamberg.
und ja mark, ich bin denn marathon mitgefahren.
leider hab ich dann ca.20km vorm schluß krämpfe bekommen und dann ging gar nix mehr. fehlen eben noch ein paar km in denn beinen. bis pfronten will ich aber richtig fit sein. 
naja für einen platz im mittelfeld hats noch gereicht.
wollte mal fragen ob ihr schon was über pfingsten vor habt?
 ein freund und ich wollten für ein paar tage in die berge fahren...
wohin wissen wir noch nicht genau.
wenn ihr noch nix geplant habt könnt ihr mir ja gerne ein paar hilfreiche tipps geben.

mfg stefan


----------



## junkyjerk (23. Mai 2006)

also ist heute nix mit biken oder was??? shice

mein hinterrad wird jetzt zu tune eingeschickt, dann sollte es in ca. 10 tagen wieder da sein, in 14 tagen kommt mein neuer singlespeedrahmen in hellelfenbein.. geilomat, bis dahin erweise ich meinem alten rahmen noch die letzte ehre..

also dann bis morgen, dabei ist das wetter grad so geil..


----------



## junkyjerk (23. Mai 2006)

also was ist nun am donnerstag, da ist doch herrentag oder nicht, also sollten die herren auch ne gscheite ausfahrt machen und danach ab innen biergarten, bleibt zu hoffen, dass das wetter mitspielt...


----------



## axx (23. Mai 2006)

junkyjerk schrieb:
			
		

> neuer singlespeedrahmen in hellelfenbein..




Dann fehlt ja nur noch das Taxi-Schild am Oberrohr


----------



## gasman (23. Mai 2006)

ich lecke zwar noch immer die wunden vom sonntag, aber andererseits juckt's auch schon wieder;
leider kann ich morgen und am donnerstag gar nicht, wie schauts aus mit freitag? da gabs doch auch mal überlegungen mit allgäu und so...


----------



## junkyjerk (23. Mai 2006)

allgäu tät mich auch reizen, vielleicht mit dem zug? ich kenn mich allerdings null aus in der gegend. da muss ich mich auf euch verlassen, allzu steil sollte es allerdings nicht werden, weil ich nur mein singlespeed zur verfügung hab


----------



## carmin (23. Mai 2006)

Im Allgäu hab ich bislang fast nur supersteile Anstiege kennengelernt 
Diese Woche ist es (zumindest für axx und mich) aber doch eher unwahrscheinlich geworden. Wenns mal wieder ansteht, geben wir natürlich Bescheid. Allgäu ist mit dem Bayern-Ticket ja konkurrenzlos bequem und billig zu erreichen.

Was am Donnerstag geht, können wir ja morgen auf der Tour bereden.


----------



## Chaka-Checka (24. Mai 2006)

sodele.. gestern noch mein Radl geholt, also ich bin heute dabei 
und mittlerweile hab ichs auch kapiert welche brücke gemeint ist *gg*

hoff blos ich kipp nich um, muss mich noch an die neuen klicks gewöhnen 

in welche Richtungen gehts denn heut so?!


----------



## carmin (24. Mai 2006)

rauf und runter. Blaubeuren und zurück


----------



## kito (24. Mai 2006)

Hi.

Ich bin erst vor gut einem halben Jahr nach Ulm gezogen und würde mich gerne mal eurer "After-Wörk-Biken"-Truppe anschließen. 
Da ich trainingstechnisch ein bisschen eingerostet bin, würde mich mal interessieren, wieviele Kilometer, bzw. Höhenmeter ihr auf so einer Tour fahrt  und ob ihr noch vor der Dunkelheit wieder in Ulm seid, da ich kein Licht am Bike habe  

Also vielleicht bis gleich.

Gruß
kito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (24. Mai 2006)

Hi kito,

die exakten Zahlen hab ich nimmer im Kopf, aber es waren wohl so 55 km. Und es gibt eigentlich nur zweieinhalb spürbare Anstiege. Bis 21 Uhr sollten wir auf alle Fälle zurück sein. Letztes Mal gabs noch nen Ausklang im Biergarten, und danach wars natürlich dunkel, aber es sind auch schon einige vorher heim.

Die Geschwindigkeit war teilweise sportlich (zumindest für meine Verhältnisse), aber wir wollten diesmal glaub wirklich etwas langsamer fahren. Öhm. Also wir kriegen das auf alle Fälle hin. Komm einfach mit, wir freuen uns.


----------



## kupfermark (24. Mai 2006)

Na dann mal herzlich willkommen im Ulmer Touren Thread! 

Wo es hingehen soll, und wie lange wir fahren, kömmer am Treffpunkt noch ausmachen. Licht brauchst Du keins, ich nehm auch keins mit!

Falls wir nach Blaubeuren fahren, sinds glaub um die 30km, und Höhenmeter kömmer beliebig viele einbauen


----------



## carmin (24. Mai 2006)

ach okay, die 55 waren glaub ne andere Tour 

Aber mehr als 30 sinds schon


----------



## kupfermark (24. Mai 2006)

Stimmt, aber von Wippingen aus, ohne vorher in der Stadt gewesen zu sein, könnte es hinhauen mit den 30..


----------



## carmin (24. Mai 2006)

Also ich hab jetzt 50.5 km und 750 hm  Wobei kupfermarks km-Stand für die Tour Brücke->Brücke vermutlich realistischer ist.

Falls morgen jemand noch nicht ausgelastet ist: Wir treffen uns um 11 am Bahnhof Herrlingen. Hoffe, dass das Wetter am Nachmittag noch hält...


----------



## junkyjerk (24. Mai 2006)

war ne coole runde, wieder ein paar neue leute kennengelernt, hab ordentlich gekeucht mit meinem singlespeed... aber gut war´s. hoffentlich kann ich morgen mit auf tour.. mal schauen, was die jungs noch vorhaben.


----------



## Chaka-Checka (24. Mai 2006)

ich bin tot 

war echt ne lustige Runde - aber hab da wohl noch Menge "Arbeit" vor mir *gg*

der weg von Blaubeuren nach Hause kam mir noch nie so lang vor


----------



## Kuschelbaer8 (25. Mai 2006)

hi 

Hab noch ein paar Bilder von WOMC gefunden


----------



## junkyjerk (25. Mai 2006)

das sind die offiziellen fotos von firstfotofactory.com... aber die sind dermassen teuer, das ist echt ne unverschämtheit...

@carmin und die anderen mit tacho: wie lang/ wieviele hm war unsere tour heute? bin echt platt jetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (25. Mai 2006)

Vor allem sind die Bilder von Firstfotofactory selten spektakulär. Meistens nur am uphill und im Ziel, damit ja keiner verpasst wird  
Da gibts bessere Firmen. 

Bei mir warens so um die 60km, hm hab ich nicht mehr nachgeschaut.

Mark


----------



## carmin (25. Mai 2006)

jj und platt?? Wars Bier in Blaustein doch noch so gut? Oder wars eher eine psychische Erschöpfung angesichts der Abgründe, in die wir geblickt haben? 

Also an den schlappen 650 hm und 50 km (von Treffpunkt bis zurück nach Blaustein) kanns ja kaum gelegen haben.

Weil wirs davon hatten, hab ich nochmal kurz die Liste der Ulmer IBC-Mitglieder durchgeguckt und war erstaunt, wie viele Leut da drin sind, von denen man (oder, zumindest ich) noch nie was gesehen und gehört hat. Kennt einer von Euch zufällig neckbreak, der Biologe ist, dirtjumpt, sogar nen eigenen Online-Shop hat und LED-Lampen baut? Und es gibt so viele Unbekannte, die etwas tourähnliches in ihren Disziplinen aufführen, etwa Batoidea, Nordwandclimber, TMC_UWF, Anatol, HypnoKröte, mezzocorona, No Limit, Piepsundpaul,  
promillemann, Methew... (ich nenn einfach ein paar, vielleicht fühlt sich ja jemand angesprochen ) Also schon noch Potential da.

Bis bald


----------



## junkyjerk (25. Mai 2006)

singlespeed ist halt bergauf nicht das angenehmste...


----------



## kupfermark (26. Mai 2006)

Aber 30km/h auf der Ebene zu fahren ist es? 
Du darfst nicht jammern, hasts Dir schliesslich selber ausgesucht


----------



## junkyjerk (26. Mai 2006)

hab nicht gejammert, nur festgestellt, dass ich nach 2 tagen mit mehr als 100km und mehr als 1200hm ein wenig platt bin, da ich nur auf singlespeed unterwegs war...


----------



## gasman (26. Mai 2006)

@junky: bist wieder mal verbotenerweise vom arbeitsplatzcomposter aus ins forum eingedrungen. des darfst du doch gar net mit deinm composter....
an alle schönes woe..hoffentlich wenig regen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (26. Mai 2006)

neneee, ich hab freitags schon um 13uhr feierabend, ausserdem komm ich vom geschäft aus nicht auf diese seiten, was mich zugegebenermassen sehr ankotzt... aber egal, surfen kann ich auch zu hause...


----------



## flo_ (26. Mai 2006)

Servus,
So ich hab jetzt mal ein Bild von Wolfgangs skandalösem Gabelbruch am Vatertag hochgeladen.
Viel Spass damit


----------



## gasman (27. Mai 2006)

@junkyjerk
wenn du schon um 13 h frei hattest, hättest du doch mit mir ne kleine runde machen können. schade. jetzt bin ich wieder in familie verplant. thats life.


----------



## carmin (27. Mai 2006)

flo_ schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> So ich hab jetzt mal ein Bild von Wolfgangs skandalösem Gabelbruch am Vatertag hochgeladen.


Gabelbruch...?  Wie? Wann?


----------



## junkyjerk (27. Mai 2006)

wolfgang hat sich auf dem nachhauseweg noch mal ordentlich abgelegt, ein fataler horrorcrash.. unglaublich... mir ist fast das herz stehen geblieben..


----------



## carmin (27. Mai 2006)

Ja, und halbwegs heile, der Mann? Und wie ists passiert?


----------



## junkyjerk (27. Mai 2006)

wolfgang hat sich einige blessuren zugezogen, meist schürfwunden, unter anderem auch im gesicht... ansonsten ist er ziemlich heil geblieben, was man von seinem bike nicht unbedingt behaupten kann (gabel im ar***, laufrad hat nen achter, kabel vom tacho ab).. 

ist passiert an der blau, da hats so einen kleinen kicker neben einem baum, ihn hats ziemlich hoch raus geschossen und dann ist er schräg gelandet und sofort über den lenker abgestiegen...


----------



## junkyjerk (28. Mai 2006)

mann das wetter ist doch mal wieder zum :kotz: , hoffentlich wird es bald wieder besser..., eigentlich bastelwetter, aber leider nix zum basteln da...


----------



## carmin (28. Mai 2006)

Hey, zum Basteln hätt ich genug, hab aber keine Zeit...

Und zum Abend hin wird das Wetter doch auch in Ulm besser (hier scheint jedenfalls schon die Sonne). Also für ne Straßenrunde reichts bestimmt.

Oder Du informierst Dich schonmal über die freigegebenen Schotterwege am Lago  http://www.mtb.provincia.tn.it/


----------



## junkyjerk (28. Mai 2006)

ich lach mich tot über diese komischen "plakate", max 20% gefälle und mindestens eine radlänge wegbreite... LOL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (29. Mai 2006)

Und im Allgäu is schönes Wetter!

(Übrigens hab ich zufällig im Hundertjährigen Kalender gesehen, dass es von 19.-29. Mai regnerisch sein soll. Passt doch fast...)

Sorry, dummer Beitrag, musste sein.


----------



## kupfermark (29. Mai 2006)

Aber die Schlechtwetter-Prognosen gehen über den 29. hinaus...

Und ab nächste Woche muss ich wieder arbeiten, und hab keine Zeit mehr für ausgedehnte Tagestouren (zumindest unter der Woche)..

After-work-biken müssen wir die Woche, wenn überhaupt, eher spontan machen, wenns mal nicht regnet...


----------



## axx (29. Mai 2006)

Der Gabelbruch ist ja krass  



			
				kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> Und ab nächste Woche muss ich wieder arbeiten, und hab keine Zeit mehr für ausgedehnte Tagestouren



Das ist aber recht. Kann ja nicht sein, dass du immer auf der faulen Haut liegst 
Wo hast du Arbeit gefunden, bleibst du in Ulm?


----------



## Don Stefano (29. Mai 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Oder Du informierst Dich schonmal über die freigegebenen Schotterwege am Lago


Wie passt denn die Aussage mit dem hier zusammen? Weisst du da mehr, als in dem Thread steht?


----------



## carmin (29. Mai 2006)

Wow, überraschende Mitleser... 


			
				Don Stefano schrieb:
			
		

> Wie passt denn die Aussage mit dem hier zusammen? Weisst du da mehr, als in dem Thread steht?


1. Ich weiß oft selber nicht so genau, was ich weiß.
2. "" bedeutet ja: "nimm mich nicht übertrieben ernst"
3. An Widersprüche muss man sich hier wohl gewöhnen.

Ich kann eigentlich nur das Bekannte wiederholen. Dass _offiziell_ nichts befahren werden darf, was nicht explizit freigegeben wurde, gilt eigentlich schon seit 1993 und bis heute unverändert. (Das lässt Interpretationen in beide Richtungen zu.) 2005 (mit Wirkung 1. Mai 2006) wurde das nun mit den 20% und Wegbreite konkretisiert. Die Konkretisierung bis ins einzelne soll durch Karten/Listen erfolgen, die von den Gemeinden herausgegeben werden. Bei dieser Arbeit ist seitens der Gemeinden keine Hyperaktivität zu beobachten. Von den Lago-Anrainergemeinden hieß es gegenüber der DIMB-Delegation im März, dass die Karte der Freigaben mindestens den Moser abdecken würde (abgesehen von wenigen Alternativrouten sowie einzelne Sonderfälle wie 601 unten). Die beim Festival vertriebene Karte enthielt indes offenbar weitaus weniger Freigaben. Die Infos auf oben verlinkter Seite passen ins Bild: "I sentieri alpini sono percorribili in MTB solo dove trovi questa segnaletica" (Pfade sind nur dort mit dem MTB befahrbar, wo sich diese Ausschilderung findet). Ich kenne die in der Baldo-Karte eingezeichneten Wege nicht, aber die Fotos daneben lassen nix Gutes vermuten. Daher ein gewisser Frust meinerseits, dem ich mit Zynismus ("") abbauen muss.

Im Trentino-Thread wird inzwischen berichtet, dass derlei Ausschilderung noch nirgends gesehen wurde. Wir können wohl davon ausgehen, dass das "Vergehen", ungekennzeichnete Pfade zu befahren, auf absehbare Zeit ähnlich lax (= nicht?) verfolgt wird wie das Anbringen der Schilder selbst. Die Verantwortlichen wollen offenbar erstmal Ruhe, aber ein dicker Pflock ist eingeschlagen, an dem sicherlich irgendwann weitergemacht wird.

Was weißt jetzt mehr? 

Im übrigen kann die Kennzeichnung ja jederzeit per edding auf bestehenden Wanderwegsmarkierungen nachgeholt werden. UM-GOTTES-WILLEN-MACH-DA-NEN-SMILEY-HIN.


----------



## Don Stefano (29. Mai 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Wow, überraschende Mitleser...


Ach ... Entschuldigung, ich hätte mich doch erst mal vorstellen sollen, bevor ich hier einfach so reinposte.
Die gegend um Ulm gehört an sich nicht zu meinem Heimatrevier. Als Karlsruher fahre ich vorwiegend im Schwarzwald (eher Forstautobahnen, ab und zu auch mal ein paar technische Wandersteige) oder eben in der Pfalz (nur Singeltrails). Den Thread hier beobachte ich jetzt seit ein paar Wochen, weil ich aus beruflichen Gründen zeitweilig unter der Woche in Ulm wohne. Den ganzen abend nur im Forum rumzusurfen ist mit Analogmodem im Hotel nicht so toll. Daher habe ich überlegt, mein bike mitzubringen und mal einen after-work bikeride mitzumachen. Mit dem chickenwayuser war ich vor 2 Jahren mal in Morzine.

Der konkrete Anlass meines Postings war, dass ich morgen  an den Lago fahre und mich der Hinweis etwas erschreckt hat. Leider war in dem zitierten Thread noch nicht der aktuelle Stand enthalten, daher herzlichen Dank für die ausführliche Darstellung. 

Wenn ich wieder zurück bin, werde ich mich wieder melden, wann es sich lohnt, ein bike mitzubringen und welches bike am geeignetesten wäre.

_edit.: Im DIMB-Unterforum habe ich nun die neuesten Informationen gefunden, unter anderem auch den Bericht von MATTESM, dem ich schon fast eine PM schreiben wollte, da er versprochen hatte, nach seiner Rückkehr zu berichten._


----------



## carmin (29. Mai 2006)

Don Stefano schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ... Entschuldigung, ich hätte mich doch erst mal vorstellen sollen, bevor ich hier einfach so reinposte.


Och, keine Ursache! Den eigenwilligen Nordlichthumor beobachte ich auch schon eine ganze Weile mit Amusement. Jedenfalls bist willkommen  Und After-Wörken ist ja auch eher zur Entspannung gedacht.


----------



## kupfermark (29. Mai 2006)

@axx:
Jo, ich bleib hier wohnen und mach im Grossen und Ganzen dasselbe wie chorge, nur mit anderen Produkten und im Gebiet Ulm, Memmingen, Stuttgart, Reutlingen!


----------



## junkyjerk (29. Mai 2006)

axx schrieb:
			
		

> Der Gabelbruch ist ja krass



war ja auch ein krasser sturz, da kann man es der gabel fast nicht übel nehmen, wenn sie "sagt":"leck mich am ar***, nicht mit mir!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (29. Mai 2006)

hey jungx; tut euch nicht das an, was ich grad gemacht habe...
10 tage vorschau bei wetter.com...
zum  
gibts trotzdem jemanden, der/die vorhat, sich morgen einzusauen


----------



## axx (29. Mai 2006)

wenn ich grad aus dem Fenster guck, dann seh ich blauen Himmel und Sonnenschein  

Das bei wetter.com ist bestimmt ein Druckfehler


----------



## carmin (29. Mai 2006)

Krass auch, dass Wolfgang mir kurz zuvor noch gesagt hatte, dass er mit der Gabel "net so" zufrieden sei. Das wäre ich bei solchen Ergebnissen auch nicht 

Bei wetter.com hab ich noch nie anders gesehen, dass die Langfrist-Prognose in Regen endet. Dahin scheint ihr Modell immer zu konvergieren. Schaut lieber bei wetteronline, da fällt am Wochenende kein Tropfen. Sonnenschein bei lauen Temperaturen. Davon bin ich auch absolut überzeugt


----------



## axx (29. Mai 2006)

Jetzt meldet wetter.com nur noch "500 Server Error". Hab euch ja gleich gesagt, dass da was faul ist  

Sollen wir am Wochenende (bei schönstem Wetter  ) mal unsere schon länger geplante Allgäu-Tour realisieren?


----------



## carmin (29. Mai 2006)

gute Idee; wollte mich eben im Allgäu-Forum nach der Kuhlage erkundigen und sowas schreiben wie "da der Schnee nun ja kein Problem mehr sein sollte..." -- da kommt mir ein böser Verdacht...


----------



## chickenway-user (29. Mai 2006)

gasman schrieb:
			
		

> gibts trotzdem jemanden, der/die vorhat, sich morgen einzusauen



Ja, hab ich heut auch schon gemacht. Endlich wieder Dreck 

@Don Stefano: Kann mich leider nicht mehr erinnern welcher du warst... Welches Bike hattest du denn (Die kann man sich besser merken).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (30. Mai 2006)

@carmin: dein Verdacht war richtig


----------



## carmin (30. Mai 2006)

ahje, gleich so dick? (Wollte ja gestern auch noch durch ne Webcam gucken, aber da hatte jemand das Licht ausgemacht.) Und was machen die Kühe jetzt?

Meinst Du eigentlich "dank Ethanol" oder "trotz Ethanol"? 



			
				chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> @Don Stefano: Kann mich leider nicht mehr erinnern welcher du warst... Welches Bike hattest du denn (Die kann man sich besser merken).


Ich nehme mal an, der da:






(entnommen von dort)


----------



## gasman (30. Mai 2006)

ich könnts bis 18:00 an die brücke schaffen.
fährt jemand mit?


----------



## axx (30. Mai 2006)

Sagen wir 18:30? Dann muss ich mich nicht so hetzen.
Sonst noch wer?



			
				carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst Du eigentlich "dank Ethanol" oder "trotz Ethanol"?



Das ist absichtlich nicht bewertend formuliert, um Raum für Spekulationen zu schaffen. 
Und wie sieht's bei der Milch aus?


----------



## gasman (30. Mai 2006)

18:30 kommt mir gut. bis denne


----------



## chorge (30. Mai 2006)

SCHNEE IM ALLGÄU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     

@Kupfermark: Auf, erzähl!!!!!


----------



## Don Stefano (30. Mai 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nehme mal an, der da.


Stümmt, ist ja super schmeichelhaft das Foto.

Ach so, ich fahr jetzt los.


----------



## carmin (30. Mai 2006)

Hey, chorge, kannst Du ggf rausfinden, ob die Kuhgatter auf der Salmaser Höhe schon eingehängt sind?



			
				axx schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie sieht's bei der Milch aus?


Hm, so genau hab ich da noch nie drüber nachgedacht... Kann man sich mit Milch überhaupt fahruntüchtig saufen?


----------



## chickenway-user (30. Mai 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, so genau hab ich da noch nie drüber nachgedacht... Kann man sich mit Milch überhaupt fahruntüchtig saufen?



Naja, manche Menschen behaupten nachdem sie Milch zu sich genommen haben, das sie am Anstieg Probleme haben. Bei mir kann ich sowas bis jetzt nicht bemerken...

Sorry, hab´s heute nicht geschafft... Wobei, 18:30 hätte ich schaffen können  Morgen irgendwer? Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob ich´s schaff  Aber morgen kann ich hier absagen...


----------



## axx (30. Mai 2006)

So, wieder zurück. Wir hatten Sonnenschein und blauen Himmel, kein Tropfen Regen. Da ist euch Schönwetterfahrern eine schöne Runde entgangen  



			
				carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man sich mit Milch überhaupt fahruntüchtig saufen?



Das ist alles nur eine Frage der Menge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (31. Mai 2006)

@chorge: jau, wir sind Kollegen! Hab denselben Arbeitgeber wie Du  
(rest am Telefon)

Hab gestern abend noch meine neuen Laufschuhe eingeweiht, hab also net ganz soviel verpasst  
Will ja schliesslich im Juli mit gasman mithalten!


----------



## axx (31. Mai 2006)

Wo wollt ihr denn im Juli hinlaufen??


----------



## gasman (31. Mai 2006)

@kupfermark
hättst ruhig mitkommen können, gestern. meine fresse war ich eingesaut, aber die küssende sau runterwärts is echt noch besser als hoch. axx hat mich paar mal ganz schön stehen lassen mit dem schnellen "vorne und hinten hart-teil".
@axx 
im juli is der halbmaraton in st.anton, weisst schon, da wo ich hoffe, daß nicht mehr so viele in meiner altersklasse mitmachen. ich bin froh wenn ich 2 h schaffe. bei meinem momentanen stand schauts aber noch nicht danach aus.


----------



## carmin (31. Mai 2006)

gasman schrieb:
			
		

> aber die küssende sau runterwärts is echt noch besser als hoch.


runter is ja eigentlich immer besser als hoch *g* Wo seid Ihr denn dann hochgefahren? Wart Ihr am Blaufels? Aber wenn axx sein Hartteil fährt, hab ich ja noch schlechtere Chancen.

Würde lieber morgen als heute radeln, da ich heut noch zu ebay muss (oder vielmehr: Post...) und 2x in die Stadt gurken hab ich kein Bock.

Ach ja, chickenway, Deine Parkplatz-Session steht ja auch noch aus. Wobei ich da vorher lieber nochmal üben wollte, wird eh schon peinlich genug.


----------



## axx (31. Mai 2006)

Wir sind übers Hochsträß nach Schelklingen, dann ins Tiefental, und von dort hoch zur Günzelburg.

Hoch gehts mit dem Starren schneller, dafür runter langsamer. Gleicht sich also aus  

Morgen würd ich evtl. auch noch mal mitkommen.


----------



## axx (31. Mai 2006)

gasman schrieb:
			
		

> im juli is der halbmaraton in st.anton, weisst schon, da wo ich hoffe, daß nicht mehr so viele in meiner altersklasse mitmachen. ich bin froh wenn ich 2 h schaffe. bei meinem momentanen stand schauts aber noch nicht danach aus.



Aah, da ist kupfermark auch mit dabei? Das war doch die Veranstaltung, wo auch das Skirennen dazu gehörte?

Eh ich's vergess: Ich wünsch dir einen schönen Urlaub auf Sylt, erhol dich gut!


----------



## kupfermark (1. Juni 2006)

Genau, das. Bin aber nur beim Halbmarathon und evtl beim Mountainbike-Rennen dabei. 

Bin heut und am WE nicht dabei, falls gefahren wird!

Gruss
Mark


----------



## kupfermark (2. Juni 2006)

Hat jemand Bock auf eine 

*Grosse Ulmer Pfingstmontags-Tour??*

Gruss
Mark


----------



## junkyjerk (2. Juni 2006)

wenn wir bis dahin wieder aus freiburg zurück sind, sofort... 

wir bleiben allerdings voraussichtlich bis montag mittag, denke ich mal.... mal schauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (2. Juni 2006)

Ja, sehr gerne. Bis Montag sollte es ja auch einigermaßen abgetrocknet sein, wenn die Vorhersage stimmt.
Wollen wir was in Ulm um Ulm und um Ulm herum machen, oder vielleicht nach Geislingen, Bad Urach, oder Hdh ?


----------



## carmin (4. Juni 2006)

Jetzt hab ich gedacht, Ihr hättet schon alles origamisiert, wenn ich wiederkomm 

Geislingen fänd ich nett. 20 Minuten Zug, 8 Stunden Spaß, 20 Minuten Zug. (Wobei der Boden freilich nicht eben trockener wird gerade, aber am Fr gings auch.)


----------



## axx (4. Juni 2006)

Bist du morgen schon wieder in Ulm?



			
				carmin schrieb:
			
		

> (Wobei der Boden freilich nicht eben trockener wird gerade, aber am Fr gings auch.)



Warum gibts eigentlich keinen Eingeschlammt-Smiley in der Forum-Software 

Ich weiss auch nicht so recht, was tun. Das Wetter ist ja jetzt doch wechselhafter als vorhergesagt.


----------



## kupfermark (4. Juni 2006)

Geislingen war ich noch nie mit dem Bike, ich wär dafür. 

Wir können uns ja um 9:53 Uhr am Bahnhof Herrlingen treffen und uns dann schnell entscheiden. Um 10:13 Uhr geht von da der Zug nach Geislingen! 

Die Wetterprognosen sind zumindest bei wetteronline nicht schlecht 
(bei donnerwetter dagegen schon  )

Bin auch für andere Vorschläge offen, würds aber gern heute noch klar machen!

Gruss
Mark


----------



## axx (4. Juni 2006)

Also ich radel nicht Herrlingen, um dann mit dem Zug über Ulm nach Geislingen zu fahren, das wäre irgendwie planlos.

Ich würd vorschlagen, wir planen jetzt mal mit Geislingen. Wenn das Wetter morgen mies aussieht (Webcams Geislingen 1, 2), können wir's bis 9:00 hier im Forum noch immer abblasen.

Wenn wir den Zug um 10:10 in Ulm nehmen, haben wir nur einen Zwischenhalt. Der von dir vorgeschlagene hat 5 Zwischenhalte.

Jetzt stellt sich nur noch die Frage, was wir in Geislingen machen. Ich werd mir mal ein paar Gedanken machen...

Grüße,
axx


----------



## carmin (4. Juni 2006)

Jo, bin heut schon wieder nach Ulm geradelt (und grad auch etwas gerädert). Insofern wär ich nicht unglücklich, wenn wirs morgen langsamer angehen  Aber Geislingen lohnt sich schon. axx hat ja auch nochn paar nette Touren dort im Kopf. Oder wir fahrn nochmal den Trail mit dem Molch...

Vorgeschlagen hätt ich jetzt (auch) Ulm Hbf; von Herrlingen aus müsst man dort ja eh umsteigen 

Dann können wir uns überlegen, ob wir nur nach Amstetten fahren (bis wohin der DING reicht und man keine Fahrradkarte braucht) oder nach Geislingen. Das BaWü-Ticket lohnt sich im ersten Fall erst ab vier, sonst ab zwei Leuten. Ergibt, wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe, pro Person mit Bike für Hin- und Rückfahrt ab Ulm...


```
+-----------+-------------+---------------+
|           |  Amstetten  |   Geislingen  |
+-----------+-------------+---------------+
| 1 Leut    | 7.40 (6.60) | 19.40 (13.20) |
| 2 Leute   | 7.40 (6.60) | 16.00         |
| 3 Leute   | 7.40 (6.60) | 11.83         |
| 4 Leute   | 6.25        |  9.75         |
| 5 Leute   | 5.00        |  8.50         |
+-----------+-------------+---------------+
```

(Die Preise in Klammern gelten für Chipkarte (links) bzw. BC50 (rechts).)

Fahren tun Züge ab 8:55, 9:10, 10:10.

Wetter war doch geil heut (bis auf den Wind *grrr*) und morgen wirds geiler. (Zoeppritzweg war 98% trocken.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (4. Juni 2006)

Für mich wär ne gemütlichere Tour auch OK, dann reicht ja der Zug um 10:10. 

Also treffen wir uns kurz vor 10 am Hbf Ulm?!


----------



## carmin (4. Juni 2006)

Ja, bin dabei. 9:55?

Können noch (mindestens) zwei mit! 

Als Treffpunkt würde ich *nicht* den Haupteingang vorschlagen, sondern den Eingang ein paar Meter rechts davon (zur Post hin; innen sind dort Schließfächer und der BGS). Da drinnen steht auch gleich ein Automat. Abfahrt ist dann auf Gleis 1.


----------



## axx (4. Juni 2006)

Ok, so machen wir's!

Hat einer von euch eine Karte, auf der Geislingen und Umgebung komplett drauf ist? Bitte mitbringen!!
Auf meiner Ulmer Karte vom LVA ist's nur ganz in der Ecke drauf.

Ich hab mal eine Rundtour von Amstetten aus zusammengestellt. Sind 60km und irgendwo zw 1000-1800hm. Abkürzen ist kein Problem.

Bis morgen!


----------



## kupfermark (4. Juni 2006)

Alles klar, werd da sein. Wenn noch was ist, bitte per Telefon.

Bis morgen dann!!


----------



## axx (5. Juni 2006)

Track in Google Earth, Blick von Norden.
Ganz hinten (Süden) ist Amstetten, da gehts los.

Gute N8


----------



## carmin (5. Juni 2006)

beeindruckend! 
(das zum Thema "lassen wir es langsamer angehen" *g*)

donnerwetter hat sichs jetzt auch besser überlegt und die Regentropfen weggemacht.


----------



## kupfermark (5. Juni 2006)

Ist doch immer so, wenn eine gemütlichere Tour geplant ist  

War ne tolle Tour, bin allerdings jetzt ziemlich platt und froh, mit dem Zug zurück nach Ulm gefahren zu sein.

Seid ihr beiden denn noch gut heimgekommen? 

Gruss
Mark


----------



## Spookeman (5. Juni 2006)

hallöle hallo
beobachte schon ne weile diesen threadt......
bin zwar wirklich kein tourenfahrer (40 km max) .Hab seit 1,5 monaten das Rauchen aufgehört und beschäftige mich jetz wieder abiserl mit Radfahren.....Früher bin ich öfters mal über die lokalen Trails Gerollt.
Seit ca 15 jahren schraub ich an rädern und seit 8 Jahren professionell in diversen Bike stores.
Da mir vor kurzem ein paar "komische Videos" mit den titeln North.Shore.Extreme oder Chainsmoke in die Finger gekommen sind ,hab ich den Narren gefressen ein wenig durch die gegend zu springen.
Bloss das noch recht deletantisch......Momentan fahre ich noch mein altes Klein...aber die weichen sind schon für ein Dirtbike gestellt (Bei ebay Rahmen und parts erstanden).
Nun wollt ich fragen ob mir alten sack ned jemand einwenig unter die Arme greifen Könnt?
Technisch mit einwenig rat und tat zu seite steht........
hab heute son paar spots ausgemacht kennt die jemand?

Die dirtstrecke is meines erachtens Witziger als die in Göttingen.....
Und der Pseudo Northshore trail auch Ganz nett......Liesse sich ausbauen..
maln paar piks.


----------



## axx (5. Juni 2006)

So, auch wieder daheim. Der Tacho zeigt 100km, 1900hm. Etwas am Ende fühl ich mich jetzt auch  

Hallo Spookeman, willkommen hier im Thread 
Beim Springen kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen, das kann ich nämlich gar ned. Aber da gibts hier (bzw. im ulm-thread) ja ein paar andere Experten.


----------



## carmin (5. Juni 2006)

... oder genauer: frag im Ulmer Schaufelthread. Gibt natürlich auch eine Schnittmenge mit hier (bestehend aus Chaka-Checka und Universalgenie chickenway)...

Gut heimgekommen sind wir offenbar  axx hatte am Ende ja noch nicht genug und ist nochmal auf den Kuhberg hoch. Weil der Regen uns zwar nass, aber nicht sauber gemacht hat.

Meine Hauptprobleme bestehen im Moment eher in (a) brennenden Schienbeinen (bei dem ganzen Gewächs, was da heut dagegengeprasselt ist, warn wohl auch ein paar Nesseln dabei) und (b) einer völlig verrauchten Wohnung, weil ich mich bei Bärenhunger und Durchgeschwitztsein nie entscheiden kann, ob ich zuerst koche oder dusche, und diesmal blöderweise beides gleichzeitig angefangen habe. (In welcher Reihenfolge machts denn Ihr?)

Zum After-Wörken werden axx und ich frühestens wieder am Donnerstag erscheinen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (5. Juni 2006)

alter scholli... 100km und 1900hm?? und ihr fahrt nicht in pfronten mit???


----------



## carmin (5. Juni 2006)

Ach ja, ein paar Fotos hammer natürlich auch noch...

axx beim Runterhügeln (leider etwas surreal, das Foto; ich glaube, wir sollten mal nen richtigen Fotograf mitnehmen )



​
kupfermark bei einem fiesen Uphill (sorry, hab die Cam in die falsche Richtung gedreht. Kaum will man mal schummeln... *g*)



​
Hier sieht man, dass selbst Schleifspuren zu Kulturdenkmälern werden, wenn man nur lang genug zuwartet 



​
Und noch ein paar Sprüche zum Einkleben ins Album:

"So, kommen wir zum geschäftlichen Teil der Tour" (der Schaffner)

"Da kommt noch ein Hund" -- "Der weiße da?" -- "Ja, das ist das Schlusslicht. Normal ist der rot."

"Könnten Sie uns bitte vorbeilassen?" -- "Normalerweise nicht." -- ... -- "Obwohl Ihr wisst, dass des verboten isch, Ihr Fetza."


----------



## axx (5. Juni 2006)

Hab auch noch Fotos:

irgendwo Nähe Türkheim:




Burren-Auffahrt:


----------



## junkyjerk (5. Juni 2006)

schön schön, wir haben es leider nicht geschafft, fotoe zu machen in freiburg... waren aufm kybfelsen, schauinsland und aufm rosskopf.... hammergeile abfahrten, vom schauinsland einen 12,5km langen singletrail runtergebügelt..


----------



## axx (5. Juni 2006)

junkyjerk schrieb:
			
		

> alter scholli... 100km und 1900hm?? und ihr fahrt nicht in pfronten mit???



Hmm. Bin noch am überlegen. Gasman hat ja schon auf mich eingeredet... mal schaun.


----------



## carmin (6. Juni 2006)

junkyjerk schrieb:
			
		

> schön schön, wir haben es leider nicht geschafft, fotoe zu machen in freiburg...


Habt Ihr in Freiburg jemanden besucht, oder seid Ihr "einfach so" hingefahren? Macht Ihr das öfter?



			
				junkyjerk schrieb:
			
		

> und ihr fahrt nicht in pfronten mit???


Eigentlich beike ich ja ua deshalb, um meine freie Zeit nicht im Stau verbringen zu müssen


----------



## junkyjerk (6. Juni 2006)

jürgens schwester studiert dort und hat mit ner kommilitonin eine wohnung zusammen, die haben wir übers wochenende in beschlag genommen... waren zum 3.mal da... diesmal war es aber mit abstand am besten...


----------



## kupfermark (6. Juni 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> (b) einer völlig verrauchten Wohnung, weil ich mich bei Bärenhunger und Durchgeschwitztsein nie entscheiden kann, ob ich zuerst koche oder dusche, und diesmal blöderweise beides gleichzeitig angefangen habe. (In welcher Reihenfolge machts denn Ihr?)



Mitbewohner oder Au-Pair anschaffen! Der hat angefangen zu kochen, als ich unter die Dusche gegangen bin. 




			
				carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Und noch ein paar Sprüche zum Einkleben ins Album:
> 
> "So, kommen wir zum geschäftlichen Teil der Tour" (der Schaffner)
> 
> ...



Da fehlt noch:
"I fahr ja au gern Fahrrad, aber auf solche Wägla tät net mol I fahra!!"
und Carmins Antwort darauf: "Oh, da entgeht ihnen aber was"


----------



## axx (6. Juni 2006)

Es fehlt noch der Spruch von den Locals: "Ihr wollt wohl auch mal ne schöne Landschaft sehen, und ned nur euer Ulmer Münster"

Hat jemand eine Idee für eine Tour nächstes Wochenende? Ich hatte eigentlich ans Allgäu gedacht, aber das ist mangels vernünftiger Zugverbindung grad nicht so toll.

@carmin: hatte zufällig grad mal den Fred hier im IE aufgemacht, da kam dein Benutzerbild nicht... liegt das vielleicht an deinem Größen-Hack??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (8. Juni 2006)

Geht heut was? Oder lieber morgen? (bin irgendwie immer noch etwas flau am Berg...)


----------



## axx (8. Juni 2006)

Für eine gemütliche (  ) Runde wäre ich schon zu haben. 19:00 Brücke?

Wir könnten natürlich auch ein Zeichen gegen den WM-Wahn setzen, und morgen um 18:00 Biken. Ich wär dabei. Hab eh keinen Fernseher


----------



## axx (8. Juni 2006)

Oh man. Hier kommen ja soviel Zusagen rein, da kommt man mit dem Lesen ja kaum nach. Aber ihr habt ja recht, das Wetter ist schon ziemlich eklig. Gefahr von Sonnenbrand + Hautkrebs und so.

Ich geh Biken... Ciao


----------



## junkyjerk (8. Juni 2006)

runde war nett, wenn wir auch "nur" zu fünft waren, wo war denn der rest der leute? carmin? kupfermark? jürgen? flo?


----------



## kupfermark (8. Juni 2006)

Ich hab heut zur Abwechslung ne Lauf-Runde eingelegt, auch wenns niemand nachvollziehen kann: ja, es hat Spass gemacht  

Am WE geht bei mir nur ne So-nachmittag-Runde, die restliche Zeit bin ich unterwegs!

@jj: wg SKG: Ich werd am Fr, 14.07. auf jeden Fall Urlaub nehmen, ist kein Problem!
Hast Du Dein Poison Rahmen schon und Dein Laufrad wieder?


----------



## carmin (8. Juni 2006)

war noch bis 2030 im Bureau und hab versucht, kreative Texte und Bilder zu produzieren 

Über welches Medium habt Ihr Euch denn verabredet? 

Und geht morgen nochmal was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (8. Juni 2006)

Ja, schön dass noch ein paar gekommen sind  

Nachdem Ihr mir erzählt habt, dass man bei der ersten Treppe im Eichen-Trail unter dem Ast durchkommt, hab ichs probiert. Bin trotz Ducken natürlich prompt mit dem Helm gegen den Ast geschlagen  kam aber trotzdem heil runter.
Beim heimrollen hat Ralph dann nochmal so ein Tempo gemacht, dass ich dachte, mir spritzt gleich das Laktat aus den Ohren 

Thomas hat für Sonntag die Tour "Trails an den Hängen der Ostalb" vorgeschlagen. Klingt doch eigentlich ganz gut! Was meint Ihr? Wer kommt mit? Müsste man nur mal schaun, wie man da mit dem Zug am Besten hinkommt.

Edit:
Achso, wegen morgen: Ich würd schon nochmal mitkommen.


----------



## carmin (8. Juni 2006)

Sonntag wär ich wie gesagt dabei. 2189 hm ist schon einiges...

Man kommt mit dem Zug ja recht leicht nach Oberkochen. techstar hab ich auch angeschrieben, vielleicht hat er Zeit und kann auch noch was anbieten, was man ggf kombinieren könnte.


----------



## axx (9. Juni 2006)

Falls noch jemand Lust zum Biken hat:
Carmin und ich treffen uns um 18 Uhr am Bhf. Herrlingen.


----------



## chickenway-user (9. Juni 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> ... Universalgenie chickenway)...


 

Die Zeiten sind vorbei, Federweg statt Fahrtechnik...

Die letzten Tage war ich mit ein paar Freunden auf ner Berghütte, praktischerweise hatte ich meinen Sattel zuhause vergessen. Ist mir dann schon beim Umladen aufgefallen. Leider war Ulm schon zu weit weg, aber in der Nähe stand so ein Damenrad mit passender Sattelstütze rum... Naja, besser als nichts. Mit dem Sattel wars dann echt ein Sofa. Ne Waage war zufällig auch in der Nähe. 18 kg. (davon waren aber 2 kg Sattel und volle Flasche...). War schon hart Bergauf. 
Da waren wir meistens ehh nicht alle unterwegs. Deshalb konnt ich mal unter 11-kg-Räder ausführen. Das war irgendwie geil. Bergauf ganz locker auf dem mittleren Blatt, endlich mal mit denen mithalten, die mich sonst immer locker abhängen... 
Und hinterher Wasserfallduschen. 5°C Wassertemperatur und 6°C Lufttemperatur. Das war geil. 


Achja, was ich eigentlich sagen wollte, ich würd echt gern mal wieder mit euch radeln gehen, aber zur Zeit hab ich einfach viel zu wenig Zeit. Dabei hab ich doch mit studieren begonnen um mehr Zeit zu haben. Drecks FH.... Aber vielleicht tauch ich einfach mal so auf!


----------



## junkyjerk (9. Juni 2006)

sonntag hört sich gut an, bin dabei


----------



## junkyjerk (10. Juni 2006)

was geht jetzt morgen? steht die tour bei heubach? ich wär dabei...


----------



## carmin (10. Juni 2006)

Wir sind grade noch am Track aushecken 

Wie viele werden wir denn jetzt? Da ist nämlich noch ein Transportproblem:

Auf der Brenzbahn verkehren 650er Triebwagen -- da passen eigentlich
nur drei Bikes pro Wagen rein. Und auch nur, wenn niemand sonst auf
die Idee kommt, sein Rad im Zug mitzunehmen. Mit etwas Glück erwischen
wir einen der Radwandershuttles (650 3xx) -- da wär Platz ohne Ende.

Wir schlagen folgende Vorgehensweise vor:

Treffen am Bahnhof (*Nebeneingang!* / beim BGS) um *9:40--9:45*
Biker Zählen
Tickets kaufen
Zum Gleis 5a düsen
Fahrradzahl auf Bahnsteig mit Transportkapazität vergleichen
Falls ok -> rein und fertig (Abfahrt 10:00)
sonst: Zum Gleis 4 düsen (gleich daneben)
Fahrradzahl auf Bahnsteig mit Transportkapazität vergleichen
Falls ok -> rein und fertig (Abfahrt 10:11)
sonst: Zurück zum Gleis 1 und mit großem Zug nach Geislingen oder Süßen (Abfahrt 10:10)


----------



## junkyjerk (10. Juni 2006)

hört sich gut an... ich sag mal den jungs bescheid...


----------



## carmin (10. Juni 2006)

...bitte nicht allen Ulmer Bikern


----------



## junkyjerk (11. Juni 2006)

war ne coole, wenn auch anstrengende tour..... ich brauch noch das foto, welches carmin von mir geschossen hat.... danke...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (12. Juni 2006)

Ich stells heut Abend hier rein; ich hab mich gestern auf das Allernötigste beschränkt 
(Wenn Du's in voller Größe haben willst, bräucht ich noch ne Mailadresse von Dir.)


----------



## chickenway-user (12. Juni 2006)

geht morgen abend zufällig was???


----------



## carmin (12. Juni 2006)

junkyjerk schrieb:
			
		

> war ne coole, wenn auch anstrengende tour..... ich brauch noch das foto, welches carmin von mir geschossen hat.... danke...


Meinst Du das hier...?




Ah ne, sorry, wahrscheinlich eher das:





Ja schad, leider wieder etwas misslungene Fotografie, ich erkenn nicht mal mehr die Treppe richtig. Nächstes Mal nehmen wir Joel mit. Mit seinem CC-Hobel hält er schon durch...

Ach ja, morgen. Im Prinzip ja, aber ich hab keine Ahnung. Eigentlich wärs cool, wenn man die Fahrt nach Blaubeuren nicht hätte und dort ein bisschen Serpentinen üben könnte.


----------



## axx (12. Juni 2006)

War eine schöne Tour gestern  



			
				carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst Du das hier...?



Ich sag nur Pfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffft
Jetzt wissen wir auch alle, wozu ein Felgenband gut ist 



			
				chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> geht morgen abend zufällig was???



Für eine kleine, gemütliche Runde wär ich zu haben. Blaubeuren ist mir fast zu weit. Bin grad ziemlich platt von den 82km grad eben.


----------



## chickenway-user (12. Juni 2006)

axx schrieb:
			
		

> Für eine kleine, gemütliche Runde wär ich zu haben. Blaubeuren ist mir fast zu weit. Bin grad ziemlich platt von den 82km grad eben.



Sorry, bei mir ist schon wieder was dazwischen gekommen 

Ich bin einfach viel zu viel  beschäftigt... 
Ja, und dann noch die Abende, wo man noch was tun muss...


----------



## axx (12. Juni 2006)

chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin einfach viel zu viel  beschäftigt...
> Ja, und dann noch die Abende, wo man noch was tun muss...



Jaja, die fleißigen Studenten  

Mir sagen die Abkürzungen in deinem Stundenplan nix, sind das alles Studenten-Parties? Das wäre ja wirklich hart


----------



## carmin (13. Juni 2006)

So jetzt war ich noch ein bisschen Serpentinen hochschieben 

ÜBRIGENS! Kurzfristig sind noch zwei Plätzchen bei der DIMB-Woche im Steinegger Hof (15.-22. Juli) frei geworden! Hat jemand Interesse? Falls ja, schnell melden, mehr Infos per Mail.


----------



## chickenway-user (14. Juni 2006)

Ich würd jetzt ganz spontan nochmal ne Runde drehen...

Ich denk wir könnten uns um 5 irgendwo treffen (Ehinger Tor?)

Hat da irgendwer Interesse? Am besten schnell antworten.


----------



## merlin491 (16. Juni 2006)

hey ihr ulmer,

wie siehts denn aus mit biken am wochenende?
meine freundin ist wahrscheinlich nicht da und ich wollte deswegen ein paar stunden fahren gehen.
habt ihr was geplant???
schreibt mal ins forum, wäre top wenn was zusammen kommt.
besser wärs aber ihr sagt mir per tel. bescheid, da ich selten an einen pc komme.
07351-304205 oder 0176-21934955.

thanx im vorraus

mfg stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (16. Juni 2006)

Im Moment ist im Gespräch, sich Pfronten vor dem Marathon mal anzusehen.

Gestern waren wir schon in Geislingen, um viele neue Trails zu erkunden, und kamen zum Schluss, dass wir bald wieder hin müssen, weils immer noch Unbekanntes gibt


----------



## axx (16. Juni 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Wenns sein muss, bastel ich Euch gerne Startnummern für den Lenker, überreiche Euch unterwegs eine Banane, messe die Fahrzeit, und Ihr bekommt am Ende ein pdf, in dem steht, wie viele Minuten zum Sieg gefehlt hätten. Das ist billiger, es gibt keine Staus auf der Strecke, und man hat viel mehr Freiheit bei der Terminwahl...



So machen wirs  
Das Angebot steht doch noch, carmin?


----------



## merlin491 (16. Juni 2006)

pfronten wäre ich dabei. ist die strecke denn schon beschildert oder wisst ihr genau wo sie lang geht?


----------



## carmin (16. Juni 2006)

ich geh mal Bananen kaufen


----------



## junkyjerk (16. Juni 2006)

strecke soll laut homepage schon ausgeschildert sein...


----------



## carmin (16. Juni 2006)

... und axx kann ja auch navigieren 

Ich muss wohl gleich noch Bananen nachkaufen...

Wir würden um 7:00 (sieben) Uhr in Ulm starten. merlin, wolltest Du da vorher nach Ulm kommen, oder direkt von Biberach nach Pfronten fahren? Wäre wohl einfacher...

Und den Lagobikern schon mal schönen Urlaub und happy trails!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (16. Juni 2006)

ja danke, ich richte es aus.. viel spass in pfronten, die gegend ist wirklich super und der marathon auch... na dann.

wir bringen hoffentlich ein paar gute fotos mit vom gardasee...


----------



## kupfermark (18. Juni 2006)

So, ich hab mich in letzter Zeit zu Fuss etwas ausgetobt und jetzt wieder bock zu biken! 

Diese Woche After-wörk-biken am *Mittwoch um 18:30 Uhr* an der Brücke?!

Gruss
Mark


----------



## chickenway-user (18. Juni 2006)

Mittwoch geht die Woche bei mir nicht 


Geht Dienstag was? Aber nicht wegen mir verschieben, da kommt ehh wieder was dazwischen


----------



## axx (18. Juni 2006)

Also bei mir geht jeder Tag, sofern das Wetter gut ist.


----------



## kupfermark (18. Juni 2006)

Mir wär Mi halt lieber, weil ich am Di gern Ecuador : Deutschland anschauen würde!

edit: 
Wie war Pfronten heut? Hat das mit den Startnummern und der Verpflegung funktioniert?


----------



## carmin (18. Juni 2006)

Ich hätte Mi oder Do Zeit, aber nicht wegen Fußball 
Aber wir sind inzwischen so viele, dass jeden Tag jemand fahren könnte.
gasman will ja auch trainieren.

Wie ist das Wetter grade bei Euch? Ich sehe nur wüste Blitze, aber nix Regen oder so:





oder besser:





Pfronten: Nummern gabs keine, da die Teilnehmer ihre Startgebühren nicht rechtzeitig überwiesen hatten  Aber Bananen gabs trotzdem.

Und eelend heiß wars.


----------



## chickenway-user (19. Juni 2006)

kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> Mir wär Mi halt lieber, weil ich am Di gern Ecuador : Deutschland anschauen würde!



Das ist allerdings ein Argument. Andrerseits ist das um 6 doch schon wieder vorbei (die spielen doch um 4, oder?). Wenns nix wird find ich das auch nicht tragisch. Hab noch genug anderes zu tun...

@axx: wenn du dabei wärst hätte ich einige Lampenfragen...

@Carmin: Hier hats ein bisschen geregnet. Dafür hab ich keine Blitze sondern nur blinkende Wolken gesehen (im Norden. Der Süden ist unsichtbar...)


----------



## gasman (19. Juni 2006)

wies ausschaut könnt ich morgen fahren. den rest der woche seh ich für mich schwarz. gibts evtl. noch in einem auto platz nach pfronten, oder fährt jemand mit dem zug? evtl. gemeinsames bayernticket? 
ansonsten dacht ich mich tritt was, als ich sonntag morgen gelesen hab, daß ne probefahrt nach pfronten gemacht wird. hatte mich nach der langen phase der freiwilligen selbstkasteiung so auf eine gemeinsame runde gefreut. trotzdem beneide nicht die helden, die sich bei diesem wetter auf die tour gemacht haben. soviel bier kann man ja gar nicht saufen, wie man gestern an flüssigkeit verloren hat.


----------



## chickenway-user (19. Juni 2006)

gasman schrieb:
			
		

> wies ausschaut könnt ich morgen fahren. den rest der woche seh ich für mich schwarz.



Wann? Wo?


----------



## axx (19. Juni 2006)

gasman schrieb:
			
		

> wies ausschaut könnt ich morgen fahren.


Ok, bin dabei. 18:00 an der Brücke? Oder besser 18:30, damit es mit dem WM-Spiel nicht so knapp wird?



			
				gasman schrieb:
			
		

> ansonsten dacht ich mich tritt was, als ich sonntag morgen gelesen hab, daß ne probefahrt nach pfronten gemacht wird. hatte mich nach der langen phase der freiwilligen selbstkasteiung so auf eine gemeinsame runde gefreut.


 Warst du am So. schon wieder daheim und hättest mit wollen? Sorry dass ich dich nicht angebimmelt hab, ich hab an dem WE irgendwie noch nicht mit dir gerechnet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (20. Juni 2006)

18:30 is gebongt, 16:00 wär noch besser, da hätten wir die welt für uns, aber da bin ich noch nicht fertig mit arbeit. donaubrücke wie gehabt.


----------



## chickenway-user (20. Juni 2006)

Ist das geil, mir ist immer noch nichts dazwischen gekommen 

Kommt schon noch...

Wenn nicht bin ich dabei!


----------



## merlin491 (20. Juni 2006)

wollte mal fragen ob ihr morgen trotzdem fahrt?
heute gehts bei mir wahrscheinlich nicht...
ich wollte auch mal fragen wie es mit *mfg für PFRONTEN *aussieht?
ein kumpel von mir wollte auch noch mit, ist aber noch nicht sicher ob es bei ihm klappt.
hättet ihr noch plätze?


mfg stefan


----------



## chickenway-user (20. Juni 2006)

Mir ist eine Vorlesung dazwischengekommen. Aber da geht ehh niemand hin...

Also gut, 18:30. Die Brücke ist immer noch die Brücke unter der Bahnbrücke???


----------



## axx (20. Juni 2006)

Ja


----------



## carmin (20. Juni 2006)

... also eigentlich nein, da über die Brücke die B10 geht, aber Du meintest sicherlich die richtige 



			
				chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist eine Vorlesung dazwischengekommen.


Kommen die immer so unvorhergesehen? 

Ich komm wohl übrigens doch, dafür dann morgen nicht.


----------



## axx (20. Juni 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> ... also eigentlich nein, da über die Brücke die B10 geht, aber Du meintest sicherlich die richtige



Wenn man die Norden=Oben setzt, dann ist die Fussgänger-Brücke unter der Bahn und über der B10  

Fussball-WM sollte öfters sein, da kann man so herrlich ungestört arbeiten...


----------



## chickenway-user (20. Juni 2006)

Ne, ich meinte schon die B-10 Brücke. Hab da verwechselt wer nun für Lärm und Gestank verantwortlich ist...

Dann mal bis gleich!


----------



## Don Stefano (20. Juni 2006)

Schade, dass ich diese Woche mein Rad noch nicht dabei habe. Nächste Woche werde ich aber mal mitfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (20. Juni 2006)

Mehr fällt mir grad nicht ein!


(Und vermutlich hab ich nie Zeit weil ich zu viel in depperten Foren rumhäng...)

Wieviel wars denn jetzt?


----------



## carmin (20. Juni 2006)

chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> Wieviel wars denn jetzt?


Wieviel von was?


			
				Don Stefano schrieb:
			
		

> Nächste Woche werde ich aber mal mitfahren.


 Bevorzugst Du irgendwelche Wochentage?


			
				merlin491 schrieb:
			
		

> mfg für PFRONTEN  ... mfg stefan


  Da ich nicht mitfahr, kann ich leider nicht weiterhelfen, und der potentielle Fahrer (junkyjerk) kommt ja erst kurz vorher wieder...


----------



## axx (20. Juni 2006)

chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> Wieviel wars denn jetzt?



Also bei mir warens zwei Radler und ein schweizer Wurschdsalat. Und nun?


----------



## chickenway-user (21. Juni 2006)

www.schlaflosimsattel.de

Na Kilometers natürlich. Ich muss doch sonst immer raten. Und um das besser einschätzen zu können...


----------



## axx (21. Juni 2006)

Achso 
52 km, 630 hm


----------



## BBhüpfer (21. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen - wie versprochen mein erstes post. Und da mir nichts sinnvolles einfaellt, werde ich zitieren:
'Das Pferd isst keinen Gurkensalat.'


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (21. Juni 2006)

BBhüpfer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen - wie versprochen mein erstes post. Und da mir nichts sinnvolles einfaellt, werde ich zitieren:
> 'Das Pferd isst keinen Gurkensalat.'



Bist du dir da sicher???


Ich hab schon wieder keinen Muskelkater  Was muss ich dafür denn noch alles tun? Nur im Rücken zwickts ein bisschen. Vom Wiegetrittschaukeln...


----------



## carmin (21. Juni 2006)

Sind sogar richtig historische Worte, siehe zB http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/22031



			
				chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab schon wieder keinen Muskelkater  Was muss ich dafür denn noch alles tun?


Zum Muskelkater kriegen ist Biken eher ineffektiv. Wenn Du unbedingt welchen brauchst, sind zB Kniebeugen nicht schlecht.


----------



## kupfermark (21. Juni 2006)

chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab schon wieder keinen Muskelkater  Was muss ich dafür denn noch alles tun?



Oder einfach nicht immer gleich schieben, wenns mal bisschen hoch geht


----------



## axx (21. Juni 2006)

chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab schon wieder keinen Muskelkater


Na deine Probleme möcht ich haben 
Probiers mal damit, tut auch weh:


----------



## chickenway-user (22. Juni 2006)

Ich hätte einfach am Ende nicht so langsam fahren dürfen...


----------



## carmin (23. Juni 2006)

Der Pfrontenfahrer-schonmal-warmschwätz-Thread


----------



## Don Stefano (24. Juni 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Bevorzugst Du irgendwelche Wochentage?


Mittwoch ist doch der am häufigsten genutzte Tag für den after work bike, oder? Ich hab mich auf Mittwoch eingestellt. Fährt da jemand?  

Ich weiss überhaupt nicht, wo ich von der B10 aus hinfahren muss, um Berge oder gar Trails zu finden.


----------



## carmin (24. Juni 2006)

Don Stefano schrieb:
			
		

> Mittwoch ist doch der am häufigsten genutzte Tag für den after work bike, oder? Ich hab mich auf Mittwoch eingestellt. Fährt da jemand?


Najo, da sind wir eigentlich flexibel. Muss man ja auch immer ein bisschen nach dem Wetter schauen...

An die Pfrontenfahrer: erzählt, bin ja sowas von gespannt!

Übrigens hab ich aufm Roten Berg massig ziemlich frische blaue Pfeile (mit Kilometerangaben) gesehen -- gibt das etwa auch nen Marathon? Bin beim Gurgeln nur auf den Einstein-(Lauf-)Marathon gestoßen, und der ist flach.


----------



## gasman (24. Juni 2006)

@carmin
s war warm. Junky hat ne temp max. von 38 grad gemessen und das is kein scheiss. berghoch wars wie dir bekannt steil und bergrunter wars schnell. die ham mich alle geseilt, ich war natürlich der letzte, hab soger ungefähr 10 min länger gebraucht als letztes jahr. berghoch is mit dem fully schon heftiger als mit dem hartteil, aber bergrunter is der funfaktor mit dem fully viel höher. stimmung war gut, ich hatte den eindruck, das feld hat sich schon früher zerrissen, so daß man etwas mehr platz hatte bei den ersten anstiegen und nach dem event sind wir anstatt zum duschen in den bach zum baden gegangen. war auch gut, weil richtig erfrischend. dann noch fussball glotzen im zelt, lief ja alles zur zufriedenheit. insgesamt guter lustiger tag. cu.


----------



## carmin (24. Juni 2006)

38°  Hatte letzte Woche am Breitenberg 36° und fands (bei knappem Wasser) ziemlich arg. Reh Speckt!

Was gabs zum Essen? (Typische Frage für mich.) War der lago-style Trail gesperrt, bzw. waren auf dem richtigen Weg Kontrollpunkte? Hat jemand gewonnen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (25. Juni 2006)

temperatur war wirklich schweineheiss... aber das bad im fluss war dann die gelungene abkühlung, hat riesenspass gemacht und war super erfrischend... rennen lief auch gut, der merlin hat ne knallerzeit hingelegt, da zieh ich meinen hut. ergebnisse werden ja voraussichtlich morgen veröffentlicht.


----------



## axx (25. Juni 2006)

Ich fands klasse heute 

Hab gerade festgestellt, dass ich kaum noch Treppen runterlaufen kann. Aaaah zieht das herrlich in den Beinen... mal schaun, ob das wenigstens einen Muskelkater gibt


----------



## axx (26. Juni 2006)

der ulmer touren thread war ja in Pfronten gut vertreten  
Bilder sind online:

merlin491:






junkyjerk:





axx:





kupfermark:





thomas:





gasman:


----------



## carmin (26. Juni 2006)

Die Fotos sind ja mal sexy, besonders das eine...



			
				junkyjerk schrieb:
			
		

> der merlin hat ne knallerzeit hingelegt


3:24   aber die anderen sind nicht weniger respektabel (ich dachte, wir könnten unsere Nettofahrzeit da einsortieren )

Und der axx doch nicht mit Hartteil gefahren? Hätte sich sonst des Dopings verdächtig gemacht?


----------



## gasman (26. Juni 2006)

hartteil wär gar net so schlecht gwesen. die hitze war schon heftig, aber ich glaub, bei dieser strecke kann man vom himmelreich runter net so viel zeit mit dem fully gutmachen, wie man an den aufstiegen verliert. ich bin die strecke jetzt mit starrgabel (stadtschlampe), hartteil und mit fully gefahrn. am schnellsten war ich mit dem hartteilt, am meisten spaß hats mit dem fully gemacht weil sogar ich damit alles runterbügeln kann


----------



## axx (26. Juni 2006)

Wie schauts denn diese Woche mit Biken aus? Also mir passts jeden Tag, und ich werd bei schönem Wetter wohl auch jeden Tag eine Runde drehen. Wer hat wann Zeit?


----------



## junkyjerk (26. Juni 2006)

ich hätte abends ab ca. halb 7 zeit, eigentlich auch jeden tag, ausser freitag natürlich. ;-)


----------



## junkyjerk (26. Juni 2006)

nanana, wir wollen den stefan mal nicht vergessen gelle?






war ja schliesslich auch in unserem team geländefahrradschnellfahrfreunde


----------



## carmin (26. Juni 2006)

Ja wie wärs mit gleich morgen? Geht das auch für Don Stefano? Weil für Mittwoch siehts ja eher nass aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Panzerschiff (26. Juni 2006)

Cool, guys  As I understand, you had a very nice time... But it was very hot...


----------



## junkyjerk (26. Juni 2006)

panzerschiff kommt am freitag, den 30.juni für 2 monate nach ulm, wir haben also die nächste zeit einen neuen mitfahrer im team, dem wir die gegend mal ein wenig zeigen müssen... ich schreib mit ihm über icq schon eine ganze weile, ein wirklich netter kerl


----------



## kupfermark (26. Juni 2006)

@jj: Schreibt ihr euch auch schön auf russisch??

After-wörk: Di is bei mir eher schlecht, lieber Mi oder Do


----------



## carmin (27. Juni 2006)

Hm, weiß jemand mehr übers Wetter? Im Radio hieß es heute, von Südwesten her Gewitter, Starkregen, Hagel. Während man Hagel vielleicht noch verkraften kann, finde ich Stromschläge eher unkomfortabel. Dagegen ist es bei wetteronline noch ziemlich heiter...

Donnerstag wär auch noch gut.


----------



## junkyjerk (27. Juni 2006)

@kupfermark: naja einige sätze kann ich noch auf russisch, aber meistens unterhalten wir uns auf englisch oder auch ein wenig auf deutsch, das kann er auch sehr gut.


----------



## Don Stefano (27. Juni 2006)

kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> After-wörk: Di is bei mir eher schlecht, lieber Mi oder Do


Bei mir auch. Heute hab ich einen Kundentermin, der etwas länger als bis halb sieben gehen könnte. Morgen reist der Kunde wieder ab und wird daher eher früh  weg wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (27. Juni 2006)

Also wenn das Wetter hält, treff ich mich heut um 18:00 mit Ralph an der Brücke. Falls noch jemand mit will, und's erst später geht, können wir aber auch erst um 18:30 oder 19:00 starten.


----------



## junkyjerk (27. Juni 2006)

also ich wär dabei. wohin soll es gehen?


----------



## axx (27. Juni 2006)

vielleicht nochmal den gasman-Trail, dann Günzelburg, Sau...?


----------



## junkyjerk (27. Juni 2006)

gasman trails? günzelburg? sau?


----------



## carmin (27. Juni 2006)

Edit: ich könnt zwar erst 18:30, aber lasst Euch nicht aufhalten! Vllt treffen wir uns unterwegs!


----------



## axx (27. Juni 2006)

Ok, dann verschieben wir's auf *18:30*.

Edit: carmin, jetzt keinen Rückzieher machen, jetzt ist's schon verschoben


----------



## carmin (27. Juni 2006)

gut 1830 schaff ich. Dann müssen wir aber unbedingt zur Sau, da will ich was angucken


----------



## axx (27. Juni 2006)

Die S4-Stelle?


----------



## chickenway-user (27. Juni 2006)

Hmm, ne, heut geht bei mir nicht...

Aber morgen ginge. Wer will denn noch?


----------



## Don Stefano (27. Juni 2006)

Sorry Jungs,
verdammte Schei$§&%: Bin im Büro beim Rausgehen noch verhaftet worden und habe bis eben noch kurz die Projektplanung überarbeitet.

Ich tät dann morgen einen neuen Anlauf versuchen wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (27. Juni 2006)

Jo ich glaub, wir sind inzwischen so viele, dass sich jeden Tag ein Haufen zusammenfinden wird. axx und jj haben für morgen auch schonmal ihr Interesse bekundet. Ich kann leider definitiv nicht und hoffe, dann wenigstens nächste Woche den Stefan (nebst Panzerschiff *g*) kennenzulernen!

Ach, und sorry axx, dass ich Dir heut keine S4-Stelle bieten konnte. Ich hoff, Du fährst nochmal mit mir.


----------



## chickenway-user (27. Juni 2006)

Wo gibts hier S4-Stellen???

Also, morgen abend, Brücke (@Don Stefano: weißt du wo das ist?)

Wie spät? 18, 18,30 oder 19?


----------



## axx (28. Juni 2006)

Also wenn's heut abend trocken ist, bin ich wieder mit dabei. Ich schlag 18:30 vor, früher geht's bei Don Stefano nicht.



			
				carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, und sorry axx, dass ich Dir heut keine S4-Stelle bieten konnte. Ich hoff, Du fährst nochmal mit mir.


Nein, nie mehr 
Aber zum Schieben reichen mir ja auch schon S3-Passagen


----------



## carmin (28. Juni 2006)

chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> Wo gibts hier S4-Stellen???


Vor diesem Rätsel stand ich gestern auch. Da aber anscheinend auch abgewinkelte Treppen zu "S4" gerechnet werden (zweites Bild) -- womit auch Blaubeuren gesegnet ist -- haben wir schonmal eine vorläufige Antwort 

Das Gewitter letzte Nacht war ja geil. Was hätte man da wieder Blitze fotografieren können. Wäre vor meinem Fenster nicht nur Wasser gewesen...


----------



## Don Stefano (28. Juni 2006)

chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> weißt du wo das ist?


Klaro, ich wohne schließlich keine 5Minuten Fußweg entfernt (Fischergasse).

Bis heut abend um 18:30


----------



## junkyjerk (28. Juni 2006)

muss mich leider abmelden für die tour heute, gehe um 6 zum schiessen... also dann viel spass euch unermüdlichen ;-)


----------



## axx (28. Juni 2006)

Ralph hat für heut auch abgesagt...
Mark, kommst du heut mit? Oder sollen wirs auf morgen verschieben?


----------



## chickenway-user (28. Juni 2006)

bleiben noch 3. Und die die nichts sagen..

*******, ich muss los!


----------



## axx (28. Juni 2006)

ok, lasst uns eine runde drehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (28. Juni 2006)

Sorry, bin grad erst von der Arbeit heimgekommen und hatte einen  Tag....

Morgen kann ichs auch nur versuchen, früher heimzukommen, kann aber nix versprechen....


----------



## chickenway-user (28. Juni 2006)

kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, bin grad erst von der Arbeit heimgekommen und hatte einen  Tag....
> 
> Morgen kann ichs auch nur versuchen, früher heimzukommen, kann aber nix versprechen....



Das scheint ja fast so schlimm zu sein wie studieren...


----------



## Trailrider79 (29. Juni 2006)

kaum zieht man aus ulm weg, treibt sich der stefan da rum, unglaublich 
mal schauen, ob wir mal irgendwann ne runde besame auf die reihe kriegen 

gruß jörg


----------



## Panzerschiff (29. Juni 2006)

Hi guys, I`m flying to Ulm tomorrow


----------



## carmin (29. Juni 2006)

Sorry, bin einfach zu neugierig...


			
				junkyjerk schrieb:
			
		

> gehe um 6 zum schiessen...


Was schießt Du denn?


			
				axx schrieb:
			
		

> ok, lasst uns eine runde drehen


Wo habt Ihr die denn hingedreht?


			
				Trailrider79 schrieb:
			
		

> kaum zieht man aus ulm weg


Wo ziehts Dich hin?


			
				Panzerschiff schrieb:
			
		

> Hi guys, I`m flying to Ulm tomorrow


Where do you stay during these two months in Ulm? Have you found a nice accommodation yet?


----------



## chickenway-user (29. Juni 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Wo habt Ihr die denn hingedreht?


Ähh, ja also Kuhberg, Hochsträß (schreibt man das so?) und dann noch ein wenig Lautertal. War irgendwie anstrengender als letzte Woche... Hatte heut morgen ein kleines Ziehen in den Waden. Und der Rücken ist natürlich wieder kaputt. Nächstes mal versuch ich ne kleinere Übersetzung. Vielleicht war auch nur die Flasche zu schwer...



			
				carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ziehts Dich hin?


Den ziehts in Kraftwerke... Und dann anschließend in den Biergarten Und wenn er da nicht immer so viel lachen würde, würde ich mit Essen Geld verdienen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (29. Juni 2006)

Rücken kaputt? Das jlingt aber gar nich gut.

Übrigens: Da gibts ne Trailtour mit 25 km/h Schnitt... http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2703


----------



## junkyjerk (30. Juni 2006)

war beim pistolenschiessen in der schiessanlage in söflingen


----------



## chickenway-user (30. Juni 2006)

@Carmin: Wie was? Das muss ich mir mal ankucken... Mein Rücken ist halt mit dem vielen Wiegetritt etwas überfordert (die obere Hälfte) und unten tut er ehh öfter mal weh... Das oben sind nur die Muskeln, das ist ok. Unten hab ich keine Ahnung 

Bin übrigens grad am Klausur (CAD) schreiben, es ist ernst


----------



## junkyjerk (30. Juni 2006)

ich hatte anfang diesen jahres auch rückenbeschwerden, eigentlich sogar nen bandscheibenvorfall, aber den konnte ich glücklicherweise schnell wieder auskurieren, auch dank eines physiotherapeuten... nun bin ich schmerzfrei, nur ab und an hab ich beim extremen bergraufdrücken mit dem singlespeed ein wenig schmerzen im unteren rückenbereich, aber ich denke, dass das nur die haltemuskeln sind...


----------



## junkyjerk (1. Juli 2006)

so bin wieder aus ottobeuren zurück, war mit alexey sein rad abholen von www.pepperbikes.de, ein schönes ding für wenig kohle hat er sich da geholt.. alexey ist ein supernetter kerl, da haben wir bestimmt noch spass auf unseren ausfahrten in den nächsten 2 monaten. also dann...


----------



## gasman (1. Juli 2006)

jemand lust morgen früh bevor es heiss wird? alternativ auch rr....okay okay falsches forum


----------



## carmin (2. Juli 2006)

gasman: Sorry, axx ist meines Wissens grad on Tour in der Schweiz, und ich bin auch nicht da...


			
				chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> unten tut er ehh öfter mal weh...


Was ich da immer kurios finde, ist: Unter Training versteht man doch im allgemeinen eine Überbelastung mit dem Zweck, eine Anpassungsreaktion des Körpers zu provozieren, um in künftigeren Belastungen leistungsfähiger zu sein. Klar hat dieses Prinzip Grenzen (wer weiß, ob es nach 100x auf den Finger klopfen weniger weh tut), aber es reicht doch erstaunlich weit. Selbst an Händen und Füßen bildet sich nach Überbelastung Hornhaut, und wenn ich mich recht erinnere, sind gebrochene Knochen nach vollständiger Heilung sogar belastbarer. (Stimmt das?) Und wer viel saufet, kann Alk künftig auch besser ab.

Wenn man nun lange unbewegt sitzt und sich dabei die Bandscheiben quetscht, wirds komischerweise nicht besser, wenn man noch länger sitzt. Sondern es heißt, man müsse was ganz Anderes tun, nämlich die Rückenmuskulatur trainieren. Weil die beim Sitzen ja sonst verkümmert. Lustig, aber hilft trotzdem...

Bei längerem Radschieben oder mit schwerem Rucksack spür ich mein Kreuz aber auch.


----------



## junkyjerk (2. Juli 2006)

jemand bock, heute nachmittag so gegen 14:30 uhr oder 15 uhr noch ne runde ins lautertal zu drehen, alexey mal eine kleine einführung geben?


----------



## gasman (2. Juli 2006)

sorry bin voll platt. wär ja gerne mitgefahrn, aber waren heute morgen mit rr in lauingen beim triathlon. 130 km mit 32er schnitt. hinweg alles gegenwind. die rr kumpels haben mit voll gequält, weil ich mich so lang verdrückt habe. brauche jetzt vor allem e-lyte und c2h5... zum dopen.
dienstag abend? und dann wenn sichs denn gar nicht vermeiden lässt danach zum großbildschirm. 18?? 18:30??


----------



## kupfermark (4. Juli 2006)

Ich hab jetzt schon Feierabend und fahr schonmal los. Ich nehm das Handy mit, gegen 18 Uhr ruf ich dann mal bei einem von euch an!!

Mark

edit:
sorry, gasman. Hätte gleich anrufen sollen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (4. Juli 2006)

Fährt morgen abend jemand? Ich war jetzt zwar mit chickenway-user und axx einmal fahren, die Strecke finde ich aber noch nicht alleine. Und deswegen ein GPS kaufen? - Nö

Nur keine Angst, ich beisse nicht und jammere auch nicht rum, wenns abwärts etwas technischer wird.


----------



## carmin (4. Juli 2006)

Morgen fährt bestimmt auch nochmal jemand, keine Sorge. Ich bin leider erst am Samstag wieder da.

Den Trail, der das Tal des Todes unten fortsetzt, ist übrigens grade durch einen zwei Meter großen Wurzelballen verstopft; keine Ahnung, wies auf der anderen Seite aussieht, Durchkommen dürfte jedenfalls sehr schwierig sein. Bin mal gespannt, wie lange der da liegt...


----------



## kupfermark (4. Juli 2006)

Ich kann morgen nicht biken gehn, werd nämlich den chorge in Kempten besuchen


----------



## junkyjerk (5. Juli 2006)

na dann richte mal schöne grüsse aus.... dem jörg


----------



## Don Stefano (5. Juli 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen fährt bestimmt auch nochmal jemand, keine Sorge.


Falls doch noch jemand heute fahren sollte, bitte hier melden.
Ich werde keine Trails ausplaudern und auch in Karlsruhe nichts Schlechtes berichten.

Ich würd so gerne heute abend biken gehn, brauche aber noch einen Guide.


----------



## axx (5. Juli 2006)

Heute reichts mir zeitlich leider nicht. Evtl morgen, mal schaun.


----------



## Fetz (5. Juli 2006)

Don Stefano schrieb:
			
		

> Falls doch noch jemand heute fahren sollte, bitte hier melden.
> Ich werde keine Trails ausplaudern und auch in Karlsruhe nichts Schlechtes berichten.
> 
> Ich würd so gerne heute abend biken gehn, brauche aber noch einen Guide.


Hallo Don Stefano,
wann und wo willst Du denn fahren?
Wenn ich einigermaßen zeitig aus dem Büro komme und es nicht noch zu gewittern anfängt, will ich heute auch noch 'ne kleine Runde um Blaubeuren drehen.


----------



## Don Stefano (5. Juli 2006)

Zeit hätte ich ab 18:30, habe aber kein Auto, um nach Blaubeuren zu fahren. Können wir uns auch auf halbem Weg irgendwo treffen? Da könnte ich dann etwa ab 19:00 sein. Falls das klappen könnte, PM mir deine Handynummer, dann können wir einen Treffpunkt ausmachen.


----------



## Fetz (5. Juli 2006)

Halber Weg wäre wohl Blaustein. Da kenn' ich mich aber nicht mehr aus: In die Richtung kenn ich gerade noch das Lautertal. Als Guide tauge ich da nichts. 
Da ich aber so oder so erst gegen 18.30 hier rauskomme, reicht es mir nicht, um 19.00 in Blaustein zu sein. Ich könnte ich Dich aber gegen 19.00 Uhr irgendwo mit dem Auto abholen und nach einer Tour um Blaubeuren wieder nach Ulm zurückbringen. Die S4-Stellen kenn' ich aber bislang noch nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (5. Juli 2006)

Hey, das nenn ich mal Service!
Details besprechen wir am Telefon. Bis dann.


----------



## kupfermark (5. Juli 2006)

@jj: chorge hab ich jetzt doch nicht getroffen, der war geschäftlich noch zu lange unterwegs..

Ich glaub die letzten gemeinsamen Touren hier sind an zu kurzfristigen und zu vagen Tourvorschlägen und Terminen gescheitert. Und vielleicht an der WM..

Also: Diesen *Freitag* wird endlich mal wieder ne grössere Runde gebeikt!

*Treffpunkt 17:00 Uhr an der Fussgängerbrücke unter der B10!*

Anschliessend evtl Apres-Bike im Biergarten  

Wer ist dabei??


----------



## nrsTomNU (6. Juli 2006)

Hallo,
hab' mich jetzt auch mal angemeldet...
Also Fr wäre OK, aber 17.00 wird sehr knapp, ich denke auch für einige andere.
Vorschlag: 17.30 ander brücke, wie gehabt.

So long
Thomas


----------



## junkyjerk (6. Juli 2006)

17uhr als auch 1730uhr sind für mich okay... also dann bis morgen


----------



## axx (6. Juli 2006)

Wenn's Wetter OK ist, bin ich auch um 17:30 an der Brücke.
Bis dann 

PS: Hallo Thomas  , wird ja auch mal Zeit, dass du dich hier anmeldest


----------



## nrsTomNU (7. Juli 2006)

Hallo,
ich denke, das war's dann für heute.
Ich muss schon im regen nach hause fahren, danach habe ich dann wohl keine lust mehr auf matsch-biken.
Schade, wäre wohl schön geworden...

So long
 Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (7. Juli 2006)

So ein Mist, ich mach nie wieder nen Terminvorschlag.

Am WE bin ich in M.

Nächste Woche dann halt,

Gruss
Mark


----------



## junkyjerk (10. Juli 2006)

also leute, wann fahren wir diese woche mal wieder? eigentlich hätte ich bei diesem wetter jeden tag bock zu fahren... also wie schauts aus bei euch?


----------



## axx (10. Juli 2006)

Heut und morgen geht bei mir nicht, Mittwoch hätte ich voraussichtlich Zeit.


----------



## gasman (10. Juli 2006)

sorry muss mich leider die nächsten tage ausklinken, könnte evtl. donnerstag?


----------



## chickenway-user (10. Juli 2006)

Muss die ganze Woche abends lernen und Tagsüber Klausuren schreiben. Am Mittwoch sogar zwei...


----------



## junkyjerk (11. Juli 2006)

mittwoch scheint sich ja hier heraus zu kristallisieren.. wann, wo und wohin?


----------



## junkyjerk (11. Juli 2006)

also wie schauts aus bei euch, würde folgendes vorschlagen: treffpunkt: donaubrücke um 18:30uhr...


----------



## kupfermark (11. Juli 2006)

Prima, bin dabei


----------



## nrsTomNU (12. Juli 2006)

Japp, ich bin auch  dabei.

Gruss
 Thomas


----------



## axx (12. Juli 2006)

Hm. Ich kann heut leider nicht... meine neue Digicam ist heut geliefert worden, die muss ich nachher noch abholen und damit rumspielen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (12. Juli 2006)

so wieder da, war ne coole ausfahrt, haben auch noch 3 neue biker kennengelernt und uns total verquatscht, sodass eine abfahrt gestrichen wurde und anstatt dessen die heimfahrt angetreten wurde... aber sehr cool


----------



## carmin (12. Juli 2006)

... und auch gleich ins Forum eingeladen? 

Hatte mich vor dem Biken schon etwas verquatscht und bin dann halt selber noch losgezogen. Neuen Trail entdeckt (lohnt sich aber nicht). Und auf der Suche nach Armins S4-Stellen noch ein wenig durch den Wald gekraxelt, bis ich von kreischenden Walkerinnen ("Då isch an Måå im Wald!!!") aufgeschreckt wurde.

Wo seid Ihr rumgefahren? (Hatte noch gehofft, dass ich jemanden Bekanntes treff... =)


----------



## Fetz (12. Juli 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Und auf der Suche nach Armins S4-Stellen noch ein wenig durch den Wald gekraxelt...


Und, was gefunden außer Walkerinnen?


----------



## kupfermark (12. Juli 2006)

Wir waren im Kiesental und Lautertal und wurden bei jedem kürzeren Stop beinahe von einem Insektenschwarm ausgesaugt. 
Beim Anselm-Trail wurde übrigens das Bike-Verbotsschild entfernt!


----------



## carmin (12. Juli 2006)

Fetz schrieb:
			
		

> Und, was gefunden außer Walkerinnen?


Leider (oder gottseidank ) nicht...


			
				kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Anselm-Trail wurde übrigens das Bike-Verbotsschild entfernt!


Fragt sich, von wem


----------



## gasman (13. Juli 2006)

nach langer enthaltsamkeit morgen zeit zum fahrn. kommt jemand mit?
@ kupfermark:blos bitte nicht erst 5 min vorher melden, sonst bin ich wieder mit dem falschen rad unterwegs


----------



## kupfermark (13. Juli 2006)

@gasman:
Nene, keine Sorge! Ich fahr morgen mittag mit Jörg nach Goisern! 

Warst dann wenigstens Laufen?? Nicht vergessen, nächstes WE warten 21,125 km auf uns


----------



## axx (13. Juli 2006)

Ich komm morgen glaub ich nicht mehr zum Biken. Muss das Bike noch etwas richten, und schon mal packen anfangen. Damit ich am Sa. früh mit Carmin pünktlich den "5 Länder haben Ferienbeginn"-Stau geniesen kann  

@kupfermark: ist das dieses Rennen mit 3500hm? Soviel bin ich noch nie an einem Tag gefahren... ihr seid echt krass


----------



## carmin (13. Juli 2006)

Stau bin ich gar nicht gewohnt. Bin schon ganz aufgeregt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (14. Juli 2006)

na dann viel spass im stau...


----------



## gasman (14. Juli 2006)

ok miteinander, wünsch allen, die im stau stehen müssen viel geduld. irgendwann isses vorbei und dann sitzt man auch wieder auf dem bock und alles is gut.
@kupfermark
bin leider etwas hinterher mit dem programm, aber da war so eine unbedarfte 18-jährige, die gerade mal 3 tage die amtliche erlaubnis zum führen eines fahrzeuges mit verbrennungsmaschine besaß, als sie sich entschloss ohne zu blinken rechts abzubiegen. leider war ich auf gleicher höhe. dumm gelaufen. werd morgen mal schaun, obs wieder geht. wann wollen wir nächsten samstag losfahrn. könnt ja auch ganz nett sein den tag im schwimmbad oder am berg zu verbringen. nummern abholen is bis 14h, losgehn tuts um 16h glaub ich.


----------



## carmin (14. Juli 2006)

gasman schrieb:
			
		

> bin leider etwas hinterher mit dem programm, aber da war so eine unbedarfte 18-jährige, die gerade mal 3 tage die amtliche erlaubnis zum führen eines fahrzeuges mit verbrennungsmaschine besaß, als sie sich entschloss ohne zu blinken rechts abzubiegen. leider war ich auf gleicher höhe. dumm gelaufen.


Ahje, hast was abbekommen? Wo ist es passiert? Und warst Du auf einem Radweg oder auf der Straße?


----------



## kupfermark (14. Juli 2006)

@axx: ja, das ist es. Aber mal nicht zu früh zu viel respekt. Anmelden kann sich da schliesslich jeder  

@gasman: ach mist, wieder mal ein Unfall, ist denn alles i.O. oder tuts noch weh?
Ja, ich würd am Sa auch gerne morgens/vormittags loskommen. Am besten wir telefonieren nächste Woche mal. Ein Kumpel aus M kommt wohl auch noch mit, mal sehn wie wir das koordinieren. 

Euch allen dann viel Spass und schönes WE!!

Mark


----------



## gasman (14. Juli 2006)

@carmin
nich so wild blos hand gestaucht und ein fetter blauer fleck am oberschenkel. tut bisserl weh, aber geht schon. is ganz normal auf der straße passiert. ich war halt im toten winkel und das mädel wollte abbiegen. war'n cooler abgang übern lenker.
@kupfermark
ok, telefoniern ma mal.


----------



## summit (14. Juli 2006)

gasman schrieb:
			
		

> nich so wild blos hand gestaucht und ein fetter blauer fleck am oberschenkel. tut bisserl weh, aber geht schon.


In jedem Fall gute Besserung!





			
				gasman schrieb:
			
		

> is ganz normal auf der straße passiert. ich war halt im toten winkel und das mädel wollte abbiegen.


Wie kommt man auf einer einspurigen Fahrbahn ohne Radweg oder Sch(m)utzstreifen *rechts* in den toten Winkel? 

Wolltest Du sie rechts überholen? (was gemäß StVO §5 (8) für Radfahrer und Mofafahrer "mit mäßiger Geschwindigkeit und besonderer Vorsicht" zwar ausdrücklich erlaubt aber halt trotzdem nicht ungefährlich ist)

Oder war sie so merkbefreit, dass sie Dich zwar noch bewusst überholt hat (ansonsten hätte sie Dich von hinten überfahren müssen) und dabei gleichzeitig beim rechts abbiegen "vergessen" hat? 

Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (14. Juli 2006)

hey mann du bist ja der volle checker. genauso wars. das mädel hatte grad erst den lappen gekriegt und als sie da die hermann köhl unterführung so auf sich zukommen sah hat sie voll die panik gekriegt und is nach der post stockvoll rechts in den kleinen parkplatz abgebogen. klarer fall von tunnelverweigerung. hatte mich schon vorher gesehn aber einfach vergessen, daß radfahrer genauso schnell sind in der stadt wie die autos. die war nachher fertiger als ich.


----------



## carmin (14. Juli 2006)

Armin (jetzt summit) _ist_ Checker 

Sinn des Rechtsfahrgebots ist ja nur, den Gegenverkehr nicht zu gefährden. Unter Berücksichtigung der Tatsache, dass korrektes Überholen eines Radfahrers ohnehin einen Spurwechsel erfordert, kann man als Radler guten Gewissens auch gleich mittig auf seiner Fahrbahn fahren. Dann werden die Autofahrer schon auch nicht "so nebenbei" überholen...


----------



## chickenway-user (15. Juli 2006)

Morgen! Komm grad von ner kleinen Radltour. Wollte Licht ausprobieren. Pünktlich zur Dämmerung hat sich mal wieder ein Birnchen (6v, 3W) verabschiedet. Mein Dynamo hat einfach zu viel Power (oder ich fahr zu schnell...).

@gasman: Gute Besserung...

Jaja, der Straßenverkehr, insbesondere mit Frauen, ist schon gefährlich. Da bewege ich mich doch lieber auf Risikosportarten-Treppen.
Alle Fahrrad Un(m)fälle, wegen denen ich ein Arzt aufgesucht habe waren bis jetzt im Straßenverkehr (wenn ich mich richtig erinnere...)


www.schlaflosimsattel.de Jemand von euch dabei?


----------



## summit (15. Juli 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Armin (jetzt summit) _ist_ Checker
> 
> Sinn des Rechtsfahrgebots ist ja nur, den Gegenverkehr nicht zu gefährden. Unter Berücksichtigung der Tatsache, dass korrektes Überholen eines Radfahrers ohnehin einen Spurwechsel erfordert, kann man als Radler guten Gewissens auch gleich mittig auf seiner Fahrbahn fahren. Dann werden die Autofahrer schon auch nicht "so nebenbei" überholen...


Wow  

Kleine Ergänzung hierzu: Sicherheitsabstand nach rechts ist auch sehr "hilfreich" bei sich plötzlich öffnenden Autotüren, Fussgängern die ohne zu schauen auf die Fahrbahn latschen, Autos die sich aus Aus/Einfahrten auf die Fahrbahn tasten...
Und im vorliegenden Fall hätte ein Sicherheitsraum rechts sehr wahrscheinlich zum ausweichen/reagieren/bremsen gereicht.

Checker Hinweis des Tages deshalb für gasman: Du fährst zu weit rechts!

scnr Armin


----------



## torock (17. Juli 2006)

Wer über die Gullies hoppelt ist definitiv zu weit rechts. (macht aber trotzdem Spass) ;-)
Der Adfc empfielt sogar mind. 1m Abstand zu parkenden Autos. Wenn die Autos links stehen wird das wohl ein wenig problematisch bei der Radwegbreite.


----------



## Don Stefano (17. Juli 2006)

Ist hier noch jemand an Touren interessiert?

Ich tät am Mittwoch abend mitfahren.


----------



## Fetz (17. Juli 2006)

Mittwoch geht bei mir leider nicht - ein anderes Mal aber gerne wieder!


----------



## chickenway-user (17. Juli 2006)

Was haltet ihr von morgen (Dienstag) oder Donnerstag abend?


----------



## torock (17. Juli 2006)

Ich wär dabei, wenn ihr mich mitnehmt ;-)


----------



## kupfermark (17. Juli 2006)

...

Ups, das wollte ich gar nicht posten, wollte eigentlich Bilder zum Marathon vom Samstag verknüpfen, geht aber nicht so einfach.

Ich geh die Woche nicht fahren!
Gasman, wir telefonieren ja eh noch!

gruss
Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (17. Juli 2006)

was jetz, dienstag oda donnerstag. morgen wär mit lieber. 18:30 brücke, dann kann man noch Alp d'Huez fertigglotzen.


----------



## junkyjerk (17. Juli 2006)

gute idee, morgen wär ich auch dabei.. 18:30 uhr passt gut


----------



## marcfr (17. Juli 2006)

Hy, nehmt ihr auch Forum-Newbies mit?


----------



## chickenway-user (17. Juli 2006)

torock schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wär dabei, wenn ihr mich mitnehmt ;-)



Ja natürlich nehmen wir dich mit.

Morgen, 18:30, Brücke...


----------



## chickenway-user (18. Juli 2006)

marcfr schrieb:
			
		

> Hy, nehmt ihr auch Forum-Newbies mit?



Ja, dich nehmen wir natürlich auch mit.

Wir brauchen doch immer wieder neue, die wir an den Schlüsselstellen vorschicken können


----------



## marcfr (18. Juli 2006)

Welche Brücke? Was für ausrüstung?


----------



## marcfr (18. Juli 2006)

Welche Strecke fahrt Ihr? Strasse, Wald, Trails, Überhänge???


----------



## Don Stefano (18. Juli 2006)

marcfr schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Strecke fahrt Ihr? Strasse, Wald, Trails, Überhänge???


Ich glaub von Allem etwas (bis auf die Überhänge). 
Protektoren und Fullface hab' ich letztes Mal auch zu hause vergessen und habe es nicht bereut.

Ich werde trotz meiner Ankündigung schon heute an der Brücke stehen. Die Beschreibung, um welche Brücke es sich handelt ist irgendwo weiter oben versteckt. Es handelt sich um die Fußgängerbrücke über die Donau neben der B10.

Bis heut abend.


----------



## chickenway-user (18. Juli 2006)

Ich weiß noch nicht ob ichs schaff oder ob mir alternative Beschäftigungen lieber sind...

Also nicht auf mich warten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcfr (18. Juli 2006)

ICh komme heute leider nicht aus dem Büro raus, schade nächstesmal


----------



## torock (18. Juli 2006)

Bin wahrscheinlich dabei, wenns der Körper mitmacht. Bis später.


----------



## junkyjerk (18. Juli 2006)

so wieder daheim, wieder 2 neue gesichter kennengelernt.. nun wird erstmal was gegessen... also dann bis die tage


----------



## torock (18. Juli 2006)

Dafür dass ich die Tour mit nehm halben Liter weniger Blut gefahren bin, gings doch erstaunlich gut, vor allem abwärts.


----------



## nrsTomNU (19. Juli 2006)

Wie schaut's aus,
hat jemand lust heute abend ne runde zu fahren?
Vorschlag: 18.00 ab Brücke

Das WE könnte eher nass werden, da machts dann nicht so viel spass.

So long
 Thomas


----------



## torock (19. Juli 2006)

Ich würd morgen nochmal fahren, wenn was zusammen geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (19. Juli 2006)

Morgen wär ich evtl. auch dabei... 

Aber es ist grad immer so warm. Nasses Wochenende klingt da sehr gut. Also für eine ordentliche Schlammschlacht am Samstag könnte ich mich auch begeistern!


----------



## junkyjerk (19. Juli 2006)

ich mach mich heute mal an den ludwigsfelder baggersee zum baden, muss mich mal ein wenig abkühlen nach dem heissen tag im büro... also dann evt. bis morgen dann


----------



## junkyjerk (19. Juli 2006)

also donnerstag treffpunkt wieder an der brücke um halb 7?


----------



## torock (19. Juli 2006)

Bin dabei!


----------



## chickenway-user (20. Juli 2006)

Bei mir wirds heut schon wieder nix...

Morgen eine Klausur und noch einige andere Termine (die ich auch sausen lassen werde )


----------



## junkyjerk (20. Juli 2006)

habs leider nicht mehr geschafft, bin zu spät nach hause gekommen, das nächste mal bin ich definitiv wieder mit dabei.


----------



## torock (20. Juli 2006)

So endlich daheim. War sogar mal richtig anstrengend. Musste sogar mal ein wenig aus dem Sattel gehen, nachdem mir die Sattelstützenschraube an der Seuchstelle vom Dienstag abgebrochen ist. Somit hat sich das Problem jetzt mit dem Schnellspanner auch recht einfach gelöst.
Was mich aber immer noch wundert, wieso wir nicht am Skilift vorbeigekommen sind. *gruebel*
Die Auflösung des Rätsels gibts hoffentlich nächste Woche ;-)


----------



## Don Stefano (22. Juli 2006)

Freut mich, dass du noch gut heim gekommen bist. An der B10 bsit du plötzlich rechts abgebogen und dann habe ich dich nicht mehr gefunden.
Als zwei Ortsunkundige haben wir tatsächlich beide Trails die wir am Dienstag runter sind, wieder gefunden (Tal des Todes und Abfahrt von der Burg). Sogar die Tankstelle haben wir wieder besucht.

Wo ist eigentlich dieser Skilift?


----------



## junkyjerk (22. Juli 2006)

der ist in dem nest kurz vor gerhausen, weiss auch nicht wie der ort heisst.. aber die runde können wir ja nächste woche nochmal fahren


----------



## carmin (22. Juli 2006)

Das Nest heißt Beiningen... Aber was willst im Sommer mit dem Skilift; der Hang ist nur interessant, wenn er total vereist ist (bbhüpfer hats getestet, siehe Anhang anzeigen 107286 aus #1103) 

Seh ich das recht, zwei neue Gesichter? Woa, da bin ich ja mal gespannt auf nächste Woche. Ist der Baum auf dem Trail zw. Tal des Todes und Blaubeuren schon wieder weg...?

Ach ja, wie Ihr seht, sind axx und ich inzwischen auch wieder zurück (aus Steinegg, wohin es uns dank DIMB Tours verschlagen hatte). Bericht demnächst... Die ersten Bilder hier.

Habt Ihr für morgen schon was geplant? Würde bei der Hitze und Gewittergefahr gerne ganz früh starten (wie wärs mal mit sechs) und gegen 12 zurück sein. Der Zeitplan würde gasman sicherlich gefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (22. Juli 2006)

gegen morgen fahren hab ich überhaupt nix einzuwenden, aber am einzigen tag der woche, an dem ich ausschlafen kann, um 6 aufzustehen, da kann ich mich nicht zu durchringen... ich wäre dafür, entweder so gegen 11 zu starten oder am frühen nachmittag.. die hitze macht mir nix, da nehm ich lieber mehr zu trinken mit.


----------



## junkyjerk (22. Juli 2006)

@carmin: was ist denn das für ein bike, welches du da auf den fotos hast mit der fox 36 gabel? und ist die gut die gabel?


----------



## carmin (22. Juli 2006)

Das ist mein (inzwischen vier Jahre altes) Cheetah. Die Gabel gabs als Ersatz für meine irreparable Vanilla. (Gegen geringe Aufzahlung ) Sie ist zweifelsohne saugeil. Werde sie freilich nie ausreizen können. Einen recht schönen Erfahrungbericht zur großen Schwester gabs mal hier.


----------



## chickenway-user (22. Juli 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist mein (inzwischen vier Jahre altes) Cheetah. Die Gabel gabs als Ersatz für meine irreparable Vanilla. (Gegen geringe Aufzahlung ) Sie ist zweifelsohne saugeil. Werde sie freilich nie ausreizen können. Einen recht schönen Erfahrungbericht zur großen Schwester gabs mal hier.



Was wie? Du hast ne 36? Darf ich mit die mal ausleihen? (Wie lang ist denn der Schaft?)


----------



## gasman (23. Juli 2006)

mit mir ist heute nix los. war gestern mit mark beim halbmarathon in st.anton. mark is trotz hitze sehr gut gelaufen (1:36) und ich wollte unter 2 h bleiben und habs mit 1:52 geschafft. bin zufrieden, aber die haxn sind heute ein bisserl schwer. bin leider die kommende woche verbraten, ausser freitag, da will ich vielleicht mit nem kumpel am nachmittag aufs furkajoch mit dem rr. schätze daß junky bis freitag auch ein rr hat, wo doch der mark jetzt mit einem müsing ne steile vorlage gemacht hat. also mal locker unverbindlich angefragt, ob da noch jemand lust hat mitzukommen.


----------



## kupfermark (23. Juli 2006)

Jo, deshalb vermeide ich heut auch unnötige Bewegungen und schau mich grad nach nem Dämpfer für mein Fully um.
(keine Angst, bleib dem MTB trotzdem treu  ) 

In der engeren Auswahl sind bis jetzt:

Fox RP3
Rock Shox MC3.3 oder MC3.R
DT Swiss HVR
DT Swiss SSD 190
DT Swiss SSD 210 

Kann mir jemand dringend von etwas abraten oder Tipps geben? Hab mich bislang nicht so sehr mit der Materie beschäftigt, und nur mal geschaut, was derzeit in den Race-Fullys so verbaut ist. Einbaulänge ist 165mm. Tendenz geht stark in Richtung DT Swiss.


----------



## Don Stefano (23. Juli 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Das Nest heißt Beiningen.


Durch den Ort sind wir durchgefahren, bevor wir ans Tal des Todes gekommen sind.   Na ja, der Skilift war halt ein markanter Punkt auf der Strecke dorthin. 



			
				carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Ist der Baum auf dem Trail zw. Tal des Todes und Blaubeuren schon wieder weg...?


Nö, der liegt noch da, da kann man aber inzwischen recht einfach zwischen durch klettern.


----------



## Fetz (23. Juli 2006)

Don Stefano schrieb:
			
		

> .... bevor wir ans Tal des Todes gekommen sind.



Wie sieht's denn dort inzwischen aus?
Wir sind heute früh beim Durchfahren von Gerhausen gefragt worden, ob wir dort auch fahren würden. Nach Aussage des Fragenden sei dort alles - einschließlich der oberen Kehren - "runtergerutscht", an ein hinuntergehen wäre überhaupt nicht mehr zu denken. Ich hoffe nur, es ist nicht wirklich so übel ...


----------



## axx (23. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich meld mich auch aus dem Urlaub zurück, sehr schön wars 
Ich hab auch mal ein paar Fotos hochgeladen: Klick

Die kommende Woche ist bei mir nix mit Biken, muss noch einen Sturz auskurieren  ... und nen neuen Helm kaufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (23. Juli 2006)

Hab mein Albom auch noch ein wenig ergänzt...



			
				chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> Darf ich mit die mal ausleihen?


Wärs nicht viel einfacher, wenn wir mal Beiks tauschen? (Du bist zwar größer, aber das müsste trotzdem noch passen.)



			
				gasman schrieb:
			
		

> wo doch der mark jetzt mit einem müsing ne steile vorlage gemacht hat


und ich dacht, der Mark wollt sich nen fetten Freerider kaufen 



			
				Fetz schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind heute früh beim Durchfahren von Gerhausen gefragt worden, ob wir dort auch fahren würden. Nach Aussage des Fragenden sei dort alles - einschließlich der oberen Kehren - "runtergerutscht", an ein hinuntergehen wäre überhaupt nicht mehr zu denken.


Das interessiert mich! Wer könnte der Fragende etwa gewesen sein?

Wir haben das neulich schon mal diskutiert. Wir haben hier einige Stellen, wo wir wegen Trailverschleiß langsam aufpassen müssen. Im TdT gabs vor zwei, drei Jahren noch gar keine "Rutsche". Und im Kantentrail hatte die Kante noch Überhang, heute ists eher eine 45°-Rampe, an der der Trail oben nur mehr ein paar Zentimeter breit ist. Ein Wanderer, der da hoch will, hat so langsam Probleme. Ich mag mir nicht ausmalen, was passiert, wenn da mal ein paar Beschwerden auflaufen...

Es wäre toll, wenn wir das durch umsichtigeres Verhalten abwenden könnten. Am Kantentrail etwa ist es nicht so schwer, die Serpentine tatsächlich auszufahren. Und das ist eigentlich auch die viel interessantere Übung, finde ich.

Die heiklen Stellen werde ich hier nicht aufzählen, die kennt Ihr selber. Bitte seid so nett und schaut gelegentlich hinter Euch. Und wenn Ihr jemanden rumschrobben seht, macht ihn auf die Sache aufmerksam.


----------



## Fetz (23. Juli 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Das interessiert mich! Wer könnte der Fragende etwa gewesen sein?


Das war ein ziemlich geladener Anwohner - hat Sonntag früh im Öschle (Wohngebiet unterhalb des Tal des Todes oder auch "Steinries") sein Auto geputzt. Kommt bzw. kam dort wohl öfters durch auf dem Weg vom/zum Schillerstein.



			
				carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Es wäre toll, wenn wir das durch umsichtigeres Verhalten abwenden könnten. Am Kantentrail etwa ist es nicht so schwer, die Serpentine tatsächlich auszufahren. Und das ist eigentlich auch die viel interessantere Übung, finde ich.
> 
> Die heiklen Stellen werde ich hier nicht aufzählen, die kennt Ihr selber. Bitte seid so nett und schaut gelegentlich hinter Euch. Und wenn Ihr jemanden rumschrobben seht, macht ihn auf die Sache aufmerksam.


----------



## axx (23. Juli 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben hier einige Stellen, wo wir wegen Trailverschleiß langsam aufpassen müssen.


Das seh ich genauso, siehe unten.



			
				carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Am Kantentrail etwa ist es nicht so schwer, die Serpentine tatsächlich auszufahren. Und das ist eigentlich auch die viel interessantere Übung, finde ich.



Stimmt. Haben carmin und ich schon ausprobiert. Ich bin natürlich nicht rumgekommen, muss noch üben...

Im TdT bin ich nicht so oft, mir ist bisher eigentlich nur die eine Abkürzung ("Rutsche") aufgefallen. Wobei ich auch die auch schon ziemlich kritisch sehe. Stattdessen die zwei Serpentinen sauber zu fahren ist allerdings recht schwierig. Konsequenterweise müsste man dann schieben, oder den Trail ganz meiden.

Noch wesentlich negativer ist mir ein anderer Blautal-Trail aufgefallen, der schon ziemlich übel aussieht. Statt die Serpentinen zu fahren (oder zu schieben), fahren dort einige Biker geradeaus runter, so dass der Weg wegrutscht. An dem Trail würde mich das Auftauchen eines Bike-Verbots-Schildes wirklich nicht wundern...


----------



## carmin (23. Juli 2006)

Die TTaS-Jungs haben grade auch wieder das Problem...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2853453#post2853453


----------



## chickenway-user (24. Juli 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Wärs nicht viel einfacher, wenn wir mal Beiks tauschen? (Du bist zwar größer, aber das müsste trotzdem noch passen.)



Ja schon. Das sollten wir auf jeden Fall mal machen... Andrerseits würde ich auch gern wissen wie die mit meinem Hinterbau harmoniert. Die Z1 Drop Off ist im Vergleich zum Hinterbau einfach überfordert... Aber das können wir ja mal beim Radeln ausdiskutieren.  

Damits nicht nur offtopic wird, kommende Woche bin ich nicht da. Erst am Wochenende wieder.  
Aber die Woche drauf würd ich mich über einen Nachmittags-Ride (bei euch Night-Ride) freuen. Meine Lampe ist inzwischen sogar fertig (naja, sie funktioniert zumindest...) aber dafür wirds ja noch zu spät dunkel...


----------



## summit (24. Juli 2006)

Mit irgendwelchen Appellen (an wen auch und wie sollen die ankommen?) oder darauf zu hoffen, dass sich das irgendwie von selbst erledigt (warum auch, der Freizeitdruck wird größer und damit der Anteil Unerfahrener und Ignoranten), kommt man dem Abschneiderproblem nicht bei. Wanderer sind hier mindestens die gleichen "Spezialisten", wenngleich ein in der Vertikalen blockierendes Hinterrad quasi auf einen Rutsch wohl mehr Schaden anrichtet.

*Die einzige Abhilfe ist, die Möglichkeiten zum Abschneiden möglichst massiv zu verbauen!, z. B. mit Baumstämmen, Geäst, Dornen...*

Mit Gruppe auf Tour kann man hier relativ viel nebenbei erledigen, wogegen kaum jemand etwas gegen einwenden wird (ist der Abschneider links von der Holztreppe unten am Kreuz wieder zugewachsen nachdem ich die in den eigentlichen Wegverlauf hereinwuchernde Dornenhecke gestutz hatte?). Beteilige mich gerne an einem WoE mal an größeren Aktionen.

Die offizielle Version bezüglich Genehmigung findet sich hier. Inwiefern die Blaubeurer Ortsgruppe des Schwäbischen Albvereins hier an offizieller Zusammenarbeit oder wenigstens der Mitarbeit von Bikern interessiert ist und sich kooperativ zeigt lässt sich ausfindig machen - da habt Ihr vor Ort jetzt die besseren Drähte (Fachwarte Wege unter Kontakt). Andererseits würde ich die ganze Geschichte auch nicht zu hoch aufhängen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fetz (24. Juli 2006)

Den Wegewart kenn' ich recht gut - ein sehr umgänglicher Mensch. Wäre sicher kein Problem, mit dem einmal über die Problematik zu sprechen.

Ich bin aber ebenfalls der Ansicht, dass wir das Thema nicht zu hoch hängen sollten, die abgerutschten Stellen hängen ja auch mit dem trockenen Wetter zusammen.
Meiner Meinung nach sollte es im Moment wohl noch ausreichen, auf die eigene Fahrweise und die der Mitfahrer zu achten. Es sind ja doch einige aus dem Forum hier unterwegs.

Was mir noch gefallen würde, wären Schilder wie 
"Save our Trails - fahren, nicht rutschen!" oder 
"Damit wir auch morgen noch kräftig biken können - fahren, nicht rutschen",
die vor den besonders gefährdeten Stellen angebracht werden könnten.
Vielleicht bringt das ein paar andere Biker nicht nur zum Lachen, sondern ebenfalls zum Nachdenken.


----------



## summit (24. Juli 2006)

Fetz schrieb:
			
		

> Den Wegewart kenn' ich recht gut - ein sehr umgänglicher Mensch. Wäre sicher kein Problem, mit dem einmal über die Problematik zu sprechen.


na also   Vielleicht kannst Du mal ganz unverbindlich mit ihm reden, wenn es sich ergibt.





			
				Fetz schrieb:
			
		

> Meiner Meinung nach sollte es im Moment wohl noch ausreichen, auf die eigene Fahrweise und die der Mitfahrer zu achten. Es sind ja doch einige aus dem Forum hier unterwegs.


Seh ich persönlich anders, s.o.. Auch der Anteil regelmäßiger IBC-Leser unter den Bikern wird m.M.n stark überschätzt (wenns 10% sind wäre das schon sehr viel). 





			
				Fetz schrieb:
			
		

> Was mir noch gefallen würde, wären Schilder wie
> "Save our Trails - fahren, nicht rutschen!" oder
> "Damit wir auch morgen noch kräftig biken können - fahren, nicht rutschen",
> die vor den besonders gefährdeten Stellen angebracht werden könnten.
> Vielleicht bringt das ein paar andere Biker nicht nur zum Lachen, sondern ebenfalls zum Nachdenken.


Wie schon gesagt - Schilder und sonstige Appelle interessieren niemanden wirklich. Dein Bekannter, der Wegewart, wird Dir das bestätigen. Schilder sind vielleicht als Unterstützung beim Rückbau von Abschneidern OK (dass Verbauungen nicht wieder abgerissen werden) und müssen an alle Wegnutzer gerichtet sein! Z.B. "Abschneider verstärken Erosion und zerstören Wege. Bleiben Sie immer auf dem Wegeverlauf".

Bitte hier keine Appelle exklusiv an Biker, schon gar nicht auf gemäß aktuellem LWaldG zum Biken verbotenen Wegen!


----------



## carmin (24. Juli 2006)

An was denkt Ihr mit "hoch aufhängen?" Wenn Anwohner erzürnt sind und (vllt auch mal etwas unsicherere) Spaziergänger einen Weg nicht mehr gehen können, wäre das für mich Anlass genug, mal etwas vorbeugend tätig zu werden, ehe es weiter einreißt und irgendjemand sonst aktiv wird...

"Bautechnisch" stelle ich mir da keine großen Dinge vor, einfach den Wegrand ein bisschen sauber machen (Pickel), zwei Pflöcke einschlagen und einen Baumstamm (zB 20 cm x 2 m, wiegt 50 Kilo) hinlegen. Das würde den Weg wieder einfassen und hielte wohl auch einige Zeit. Geht wahrscheinlich schneller als ne Stunde.

An Werkzeug, Transportmittel oder Baumaterial kann ich leider gar nix bieten, aber mithelfen oder Leute anquatschen würde ich schon.



			
				Fetz schrieb:
			
		

> Den Wegewart kenn' ich recht gut - ein sehr umgänglicher Mensch. Wäre sicher kein Problem, mit dem einmal über die Problematik zu sprechen.


Klingt gut. Wenn ihn mal wieder triffst, kannst ihn ja mal beiläufig fragen, was er von der Problematik im allgemeinen hält, welche Möglichkeiten er hat (Werkzeug, Recht...) und ob er tätliche Unterstützung von Bikern akzeptieren würde. Wenn Du ihn schon kennst, würde ich ihn nicht nochmal extra kontakten wollen, sondern allenfalls mal bei einem gemeinsamen Termin dabei sein.



			
				Fetz schrieb:
			
		

> die abgerutschten Stellen hängen ja auch mit dem trockenen Wetter zusammen.


versteh ich jetzt nicht. Wenn das Wetter schlechter wird, kommt doch nicht wieder mehr Erde hin...?



			
				Fetz schrieb:
			
		

> Meiner Meinung nach sollte es im Moment wohl noch ausreichen, auf die eigene Fahrweise und die der Mitfahrer zu achten. Es sind ja doch einige aus dem Forum hier unterwegs.


richtig, allerdings gibts durchaus zig Biker, die vom Forum noch nie was gehört haben...


----------



## carmin (24. Juli 2006)

summit schrieb:
			
		

> "Abschneider verstärken Erosion und zerstören Wege. Bleiben Sie immer auf dem Wegeverlauf"


Sowas fänd ich gut, weil es eben nicht sagt "Abschneiden verboten", sondern es positiv formuliert und eine Begründung mitgibt.


----------



## Fetz (24. Juli 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> versteh ich jetzt nicht. Wenn das Wetter schlechter wird, kommt doch nicht wieder mehr Erde hin...?


Bin kein Botaniker, aber ich bin einfach davon ausgegangen, dass die Erde  besser halten würde, wenn zwischen den einzelnen "Befahrungen" immer wieder etwas Gras/Unkraut nachwachsen könnte, was wegen des trockenen Wetters kaum der Fall ist.


----------



## summit (24. Juli 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> An was denkt Ihr mit "hoch aufhängen?"


Ich verstehe unter "hoch aufhängen" das offizielle Programm mit Brief und Siegel und allen Genehmigungsverfahren über die unteren Naturschutzbehörden, Forstämter, Gemeindeverwaltungen und -Räte, Grundbesitzerverbände, den Schwäbischen Albverein usw..
Und zur "Krönung" vielleicht noch die Südwestpresse einschalten 

Eine konkrete Ortsgruppe des Schwäbischen Albverein auf dem kleinen Dienstweg zu kontaktieren ist perfekt und würde evtl. eine Legalisierung durch die Hintertüre ermöglichen (die haben die offiziellen Genehmigungen für Wegeerhaltungsmaßnahmen bereits in der Tasche).





			
				carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Anwohner erzürnt sind und (vllt auch mal etwas unsicherere) Spaziergänger einen Weg nicht mehr gehen können, wäre das für mich Anlass genug, mal etwas vorbeugend tätig zu werden, ehe es weiter einreißt und irgendjemand sonst aktiv wird...


absolut!





			
				carmin schrieb:
			
		

> "Bautechnisch" stelle ich mir da keine großen Dinge vor, einfach den Wegrand ein bisschen sauber machen (Pickel), zwei Pflöcke einschlagen und einen Baumstamm (zB 20 cm x 2 m, wiegt 50 Kilo) hinlegen. Das würde den Weg wieder einfassen und hielte wohl auch einige Zeit. Geht wahrscheinlich schneller als ne Stunde.


genau so!  Auch abgerutschte Stellen lassen sich so wieder befestigen. "ne Stunde" ist leider zu optimistisch veranschlagt.


----------



## carmin (24. Juli 2006)

Was isn "Genehmigungsverfahren"... 

-> Henry David Thoreau -- "Über die Pflicht zum Ungehorsam gegen den Staat"


----------



## summit (24. Juli 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Was isn "Genehmigungsverfahren"...
> 
> -> Henry David Thoreau -- "Über die Pflicht zum Ungehorsam gegen den Staat"


Du meinst wir passen wir ins Raster:
_Die Aktion oder Handlung
- beruht auf einer Gewissensentscheidung, 
- ist wohlbedacht, 
- steht im Zusammenhang mit dem übergeordneten Ziel, 
- kann, muss aber nicht öffentlich bekundet werden oder zur Nachahmung aufrufen und 
- verletzt niemals die Würde des Menschen._ 



Warnung vor Risiken und Nebenwirkungen: Biken macht subversiv!


----------



## carmin (24. Juli 2006)

summit schrieb:
			
		

> Du meinst wir passen wir ins Raster


In gewissem Sinne, ja. Wobei ich es *so* hoch doch nicht aufhängen wollte 

Zum Biken übrigens: Di und Mi bin ich verplant, Do + Fr hätte ich Zeit.


----------



## torock (24. Juli 2006)

Nachdem es die ganze Woche wieder so warm ist, ist der Tag auch schon egal. 
Ich würde morgen (Di) und Do biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (24. Juli 2006)

@kupfermark: ich kann entgegen meiner ersten aussage am heutigen schwörmontagabend doch nicht am mittwoch biken gehen, da ich da einen kumpel in biberach besuchen gehe. lass uns doch am donnerstag mit der ulmer truppe noch ne runde drehen, ich werd sonst am dienstag evt. nochmal fahren

zur info für euch anderen: ich hab leider mein handy beim nabada zerstört, deshalb muss ich mich erstmal nach ersatz umschauen und muss mark hier schreiben


----------



## kupfermark (25. Juli 2006)

@junkyjerk: Ihr seid aber nicht sehr lange geblieben... Ich werd am Do tagsüber am Bodensee sein und erst recht spät heimkommen, kann deshalb nicht zusagen. Und morgen geht bei mir auch nicht, weil ich bei meinen Eltern nächtigen werde.

Also bei mir nur Mi oder Fr..

Gn8
Mark


----------



## junkyjerk (25. Juli 2006)

@kupfermark: also dann freitag.. wir sind so kurz vor 11 gegangen, ich hatte ja noch trainiert und dann noch das nabada und dann saufen, da war ich echt platt


----------



## Don Stefano (25. Juli 2006)

torock schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde morgen (Di) und Do biken.


Wäre mir auch am liebsten. Heute und morgen und Donnerstag hätte ich Zeit. Freitag fahr' ich wieder heim.

Heute haben die halbe Nacht die Stones vor meiner Haustüre gespielt. Ich war aber vom WE noch müde und wollte eigentlich schlafen. 

@torock: Deine Reifen hab ich jetzt in Ulm. Entweder ich komme vor einer Tour bei dir vorbei oder du kommst nach der Tour bei mir vorbei oder so.


----------



## torock (25. Juli 2006)

Das mit den Reifen machen wir am besten nach der Tour.

Ich bin heute Abend auf jedenfall mal um 18.30 am Treffpunkt. Mal sehen ob was zustande kommt.
Bin wahrscheinlich am Sa in den Bergen und daher wäre Di Do vom Training her gut (1 Tag Pause dazwischen).


----------



## junkyjerk (25. Juli 2006)

also dann versuch ich auch mal zu kommen, versprechen kann ich aber nix, mal schauen, wie lange ich heute schaffen muss... scheiss hitze


----------



## chickenway-user (25. Juli 2006)

Don Stefano schrieb:
			
		

> Heute haben die halbe Nacht die Stones vor meiner Haustüre gespielt. Ich war aber vom WE noch müde und wollte eigentlich schlafen.



Die halbe Nacht? Die mussten doch alle schon am späten Nachmittag aufhören!

Mein Handy hat erstaunlicher weise Nabada überlebt. Obwohl ich nichtmal ein Boot hatte. Aber zwei lagen Gefrierbeutel reichen...


----------



## Don Stefano (25. Juli 2006)

junkyjerk schrieb:
			
		

> also dann versuch ich auch mal zu kommen, versprechen kann ich aber nix


Also streng ein bisschen an, ich werde auch kommen. Ansonsten müssen torock und ich schon wieder die gleiche Runde fahren und wieder endlos nach dem Skilift suchen. 



			
				chickeway-user schrieb:
			
		

> Die halbe Nacht? Die mussten doch alle schon am späten Nachmittag aufhören!


Am Wilden Mann haben sie bis 0:30 heftigst gerockt!


----------



## junkyjerk (25. Juli 2006)

hat ja noch einwandfrei hingehauen mit dem treffen, die tour war halt diesmal nicht allzu lang, worüber ich aber einigermassen froh war, denn zu hause hat schon das 3-gänge-abendessen gewartet... ;-)

also heute abend kann ich leider nicht biken gehen, da ich mich in biberach aufhalte, aber am donnerstag und am freitag sollte ich wieder zeit finden, am freitag dann wohl auch mit mark zusammen ne kleine trainingsrunde für den keilerbikemarathon drehen....

so long


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (27. Juli 2006)

korrigiere meine letzte aussage bezüglich biken heute: komme höchstwahrscheinlich nicht rechtzeitig aus dem büro. sollte es jedoch anders kommen als geplant, bin ich dabei. 

morgen bin ich aber zu 99,9% dabei, wir sollten vielleicht schon ein wenig früher als sonst starten, vielleicht so gegen 16 oder 17uhr? dann könnten wir auch eine etwas längere tour machen.


----------



## axx (27. Juli 2006)

Moin,

ich werd am Sa. eine etwas längere Runde (so 4h) drehen, muss meine lädierte Hand auf AX-Tauglichkeit testen... kommt jemand mit? Ich würd allerdings sehr früh starten, falls es das Wetter zulässt.

Grüße,
Joe


----------



## carmin (27. Juli 2006)

Ich wünschte, ich könnte so weit in die Zukunft blicken 
Wenn ich da bin, bin ich dabei.
Das heute klappt aber wohl. Hat jemand Interesse? 18:00 oder 18:30?


----------



## Don Stefano (27. Juli 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Das heute klappt aber wohl. Hat jemand Interesse? 18:00 oder 18:30?


Ich melde mal Interesse für 18:00 an. Dann muss ich zwar noch früher aus dem Büro abhauen, nachdem ich gestern bis halb acht gearbeitet habe, kann ich mir das erlauben. Ich muss heute auch gar nicht so heizen wie am Dienstag.

@torock: Auch dabei?


----------



## junkyjerk (27. Juli 2006)

heizen? war doch ein entspanntes tempo oder nicht? ;-)


----------



## carmin (27. Juli 2006)

Ich habs auch nicht so mit Heizen, zumal bei der Hitze...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (27. Juli 2006)

Geht jetzt was um 18:00? Ich will da nicht alleine stehen.


----------



## carmin (27. Juli 2006)

Die Wetterberichte zeigen noch beharrlich schönes Wetter, auch wenn um Ulm herum die Gewitter niedergehen, dass es kracht...

Das Dingens südwestlich macht mir etwas Sorgen, scheint sich aber aufzulösen. Ich schaus mir nochmal in einer halben Stunde an. Aber zu 60-80% komm ich. PM mir doch noch Deine Mobilnummer, danke.


----------



## torock (27. Juli 2006)

Das Wetter hält schon. Fahrt ihr jetzt 18.00 oder 18.30? Wäre auch dabei.


----------



## junkyjerk (27. Juli 2006)

viel spass jungs, bin immer noch im büro und komm hier wahrscheinlich auch nicht vor 7 raus.... heul


----------



## carmin (27. Juli 2006)

Na da hat Ulm seinem Ruf als Bestwetterzone mal wieder alle Ehre gemacht. Bei dem Regenradar zuvor hätte ich schon schlimmeres erwartet, aber bis auf ein paar Tröpfli blieb alles trocken und dann auch noch sehr angenehm temperiert.

Stefan kannte ja schon fast alles, war gar nicht mehr zu überraschen 

Thomas, seid Ihr doch nicht mehr zur Fischzucht abgefahren? Stefan hatte da offenbar noch auf Euch gewartet.


----------



## nrsTomNU (28. Juli 2006)

Hi Axel,
schade das ihr schon vorher weitergefahren seit, das mit Arnegg war ein missverständniss. Wir sind weit hinter Arnegg runter ins blautal gekommen, 
dort wo so ein paat teiche sind, über die brücke (Blau), dann über die strasse, 
und auf der anderen seite wieder hoch (schöner langer uphill .
Oben hatte dann Peter einige neue (für mich) trails gefunden, z.t. auch knifflig zu fahren, war echt klasse.
Dann weiter oben bis zur ruine, und dann eine neue variante runter nach BlBeuren.
Zurück "Tal des Todes" wieder hoch, und über hochsträss, roter berg wieder nach ulm. 55km, 2:45 std gefahren. was will man mehr.

Gruss
 Thomas


----------



## Fetz (28. Juli 2006)

nrsTomNU schrieb:
			
		

> Zurück "Tal des Todes" wieder hoch...


Langsam bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher, ob ich dasselbe Tal meine: Da geht doch hoch gar nichts außer schieben?


----------



## nrsTomNU (28. Juli 2006)

Welches ist denn nun  "T.d.T"??
Das muss doch im downhill schon heftig sein, wir sind den breiten schotterweg hochgefahren, direkt nach dem BlBeurer Bhf, R. Blaustein über die Brücke, und dann rechts hoch inden wald. Da gibts auch einen Trail, den man aber nicht hochfahren kann, oben kommt man dann an einem Gasthaus raus, und über asphalt nach Beiningen...
Aber der Trail ist abwärts nicht so kritisch, ihn als T.d.T zu bezeichnen.
Es ist wohl eine andere Stelle...

Gruss
 Thomas


----------



## Don Stefano (28. Juli 2006)

nrsTomNU schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind weit hinter Arnegg runter ins blautal gekommen,
> dort wo so ein paat teiche sind, über die brücke (Blau), dann über die strasse...


Genau an den Teichen habe ich auf euch gewartet. Offensichtlich seid ihr über die Brücke hoch über mir gefahren und habt mich nicht gesehen. 
Ich bin aber am Blautopf wieder auf die andere Hälfte der Truppe gestoßen und wir hatten auch noch viel Spaß (z.B. grüner Schlauch).


----------



## Fetz (28. Juli 2006)

nrsTomNU schrieb:
			
		

> wir sind den breiten schotterweg hochgefahren, direkt nach dem BlBeurer Bhf, R. Blaustein über die Brücke, und dann rechts hoch inden wald.



Das ist der "normale" Kiesweg zum Schillerstein - im Winter 'ne super Schlittenstrecke. Der Trail links hoch gabelt sich nach ein paar hundert Metern nochmal und ist zumindest im rechten Zweig fahrbar.
Das T.d.T. (zumindest was ich darunter verstehe) ist ein sog. Steinries, das auf der anderen Seite Richtung Ulm von oben nach Gerhausen abfällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torock (28. Juli 2006)

Hmmm. Wo war den gestern der "Grüne Schlauch"? 
Dort wo dir (Stefan) das Hinterrad gekommen ist? oder am Schluss kurz vor den Treppen? 

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Don Stefano (28. Juli 2006)

Ich glaub eher, das war der Teil wo es so dunkel war, dass man keine Schlaglöcher mehr sah. Trainiert aber ordentlich die Reflexe


----------



## torock (28. Juli 2006)

Ach dann waren das doch Löcher, die fast alle auf der linken Seite waren. War mir nicht ganz sicher, so dunkel wie es da war, ob es jetzt nen Schlag gab oder nicht.


----------



## carmin (28. Juli 2006)

nrsTomNU schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind weit hinter Arnegg runter ins blautal gekommen,
> dort wo so ein paat teiche sind, über die brücke (Blau), dann über die strasse,
> und auf der anderen seite wieder hoch (schöner langer uphill .


Jetzt versteh ichs gar nicht mehr. Die Fischfarm ist doch grade mal 200 Meter hinter Arnegg. (Und dorthin zurückzufahren, nachdem wirs bis kurz vor Beiningen geschafft hatten, fand ich wenig sinnvoll.) Oder meinst Du die Brücke nahe dem Kalkwerk (da gäbs mW aber keine Teiche)?



			
				nrsTomNU schrieb:
			
		

> Oben hatte dann Peter einige neue (für mich) trails gefunden, z.t. auch knifflig zu fahren, war echt klasse.


Kann fast nur der Rote-Y-Weg sein -- den müsstest doch gekannt haben? 



			
				nrsTomNU schrieb:
			
		

> Zurück "Tal des Todes" wieder hoch


Wie Fetz schon sagte: hochfahren lässt sich das TdT sicherlich nicht. Der Trail, den Du ansprichst, ist hingegen auch bergauf machbar (selbst für mich).



			
				torock schrieb:
			
		

> Dort wo dir (Stefan) das Hinterrad gekommen ist? oder am Schluss kurz vor den Treppen?


Dunkel wars eigentlich auch vorher schon  aber gemeint ist eben das grüne Stück zwischen Haferfeld und ja, letztlich den Treppelchen.


----------



## nrsTomNU (28. Juli 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Kann fast nur der Rote-Y-Weg sein -- den müsstest doch gekannt haben?



Der Y-weg geht da oben natürlich auch lang, es gibt aber einige abzweige, die dann parallel dazu führen, und diesen dann wieder kreuzen.
Dazwischen auch 2 schöne aussichtsstelllen (etwas versteckt) ins tal.
Mit Joe bin ich mal einen teil davon in umgekehrter richtung gefahren, habs aber erst zum schluss wiedererkannt.


----------



## axx (28. Juli 2006)

Und ich dachte, ihr seid gemeinsam eine Runde gefahren... aber wenn ich das so lese... 
Wieviele Teams habt ihr denn gebildet? 

Ich freu mich schon, wenn ich auch mal wieder mitfahren kann 

@Tom: hab mir jetzt den Mythos (in silber/weiss) beim Uwe gekauft. Hast du auch schon einen?


----------



## gasman (28. Juli 2006)

komme erst samstag nacht wieder zurück. hat jemand lust am sonntag? meinetwegen sogar ausnahmsweise zu einer sozialverträglichen zeit


----------



## junkyjerk (28. Juli 2006)

mark und ich werden uns da mal wieder ein wenig quälen... knapp 92km mit ca. 3000hm stehen mal wieder auf dem programm... keiler bike marathon, wenn einer noch kurz entschlossen eine der distanzen mitfahren will, wir haben noch platz in der karre


----------



## junkyjerk (30. Juli 2006)

so, sind wieder zurück, waren 96km und 2500hm, also nicht ganz soo schlimm, hat aber gereicht. unsere zeit, weil zusammen gefahren: 5:08h, das beste war aber meine startnummer: 1 

die kommentare der anderen teilnehmer und die gesichter von denen, als die meine startnummer gesehen haben, waren einfach köstlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torock (30. Juli 2006)

Die Startnummer will ich auch mal haben ;-)


----------



## Don Stefano (1. August 2006)

Will diese Woche jemand after work biken oder habt ihr alle Angst, nass zu werden?


----------



## torock (1. August 2006)

Ich würde morgen oder Do fahren. Heute Abend ist Döner "All u can eat" dran und mit vollem Magen ist es ein wenig schlecht zu fahren.
Könnten morgen die Speed-Runde fahren. Habe am Samstag 2 von 3 Abfahrten sogar wieder gefunden. Und diesmal war kein Ast im Weg/ im Arm


----------



## junkyjerk (1. August 2006)

na dann lasst uns eventuell am donnerstag fahren gehen, wenns wetter einigermassen passt, kann von mir aus auch nass werden, egal.. ich krieg morgen abend besuch, am donnerstag sollte es aber passen...


----------



## Don Stefano (1. August 2006)

Oh Mist, ich kann ausgerechnet am Donnerstag nicht, da ist Sommerfest im Büro. 

@torock: Würdest du auch Mittwoch und Donnerstag fahren?


----------



## Fetz (1. August 2006)

Falls Ihr morgen (Mittwoch) fahrt und Richtung Blaubeuren kommt, würde ich mich gerne anschließen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (1. August 2006)

bei mir schauts mittwoch gut aus. 18:00 brücke? wird ja schon wieder bald dunkel und auf Lampe hab ich NOCH kein bock.


----------



## torock (1. August 2006)

Dann komm ich morgen auch um 18.00. 
Vielleicht fahr ich am Donnerstag noch mal. Mal sehen was die Füsse machen.


----------



## Don Stefano (1. August 2006)

Hey, cool. Dann komme ich morgen um 18:00 an die Brücke.


----------



## chickenway-user (2. August 2006)

Danke für den Windschatten auf der Rückfahrt... Hätte sonst wohl doppelt so lang gebraucht


----------



## torock (2. August 2006)

Ich hoffe es war okay für dich mit der Geschwindigkeit. Die Trittfrequenz gegen Ende ging bei dir ja schon fast gegen unendlich.

Wenn das Wetter morgen nochmal so gut wie heute ist, würde ich nochmal ausreiten


----------



## junkyjerk (3. August 2006)

sach jetzt nicht, du warst mitm singlespeeder unterwegs... mensch ich hätte auch kommen sollen. shice


----------



## chickenway-user (3. August 2006)

junkyjerk schrieb:
			
		

> sach jetzt nicht, du warst mitm singlespeeder unterwegs... mensch ich hätte auch kommen sollen. shice



Ja klar war ich mit dem Ding unterwegs. Hab doch grad gar kein Tourentaugliches Rad mit Schaltung (Mit dem Fully würd ich so dermaßen hinterherhängen und mich dann auch noch bergab langweilen...)

Ja,  und bis auf den Berg der immer so bei km 30 kommt sind die Feierabendrunden hier auch ganz gut Singlespeedtauglich...

@Torock: Das muss so sein...


----------



## torock (3. August 2006)

Hoffentlich bleibts jetzt wenigstens trocken , sonst wirds wohl ne richtige Schlammschlacht. Da darf ich wohl mit meinem Bike heute noch unter die Dusche


----------



## junkyjerk (3. August 2006)

geht ihr heute wieder fahren? auch chickenwayuser? hätte auch bock auf ne kurze runde heute, auch wenns dreckig wird...


----------



## torock (3. August 2006)

Also ich würde fahren. Zeit ist mir egal (18.00 oder 18.30), solange ich nicht alleine bin ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (3. August 2006)

torock schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe es war okay für dich mit der Geschwindigkeit.


Ich hab mich auch jedes Mal gefreut, wenn ich nach hinten geschaut habe und du warst noch da. War ne echt saubere Leistung das Tempo derart mitzuhalten. 

Bei dieser Gelegenheit möchte ich mich noch für den unmöglichen Zustand meines Bikes entschuldigen, der die vielen langen Reparaturpausen verursacht hat. Zumindest die Speichenspannung wird nächste Woche wieder annehmbar sein, ich habe das Ding gerade weggebracht.


----------



## chickenway-user (3. August 2006)

junkyjerk schrieb:
			
		

> geht ihr heute wieder fahren? auch chickenwayuser? hätte auch bock auf ne kurze runde heute, auch wenns dreckig wird...



Es regnet. Perfektes Bike-Wetter... Aber der Chickenwayuser ist heut krank. Hoffentlich morgen nicht mehr, weil morgen will er zu www.schlaflosimsattel.de


@Stefan: wir sind ja noch im hellen runtergekommen. War also ok  Und ja, das Tempo hat schon ein bisschen Seitenstechen verursacht. Aber im Windschatten musste ich wenigstens nicht so kräfig treten...

Und wer auch immer die idee mit dem knutschenden Schwein hatte, danke dafür


----------



## torock (4. August 2006)

chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> Es regnet. Perfektes Bike-Wetter...



Hat bei mir schon vor 20.56 angefangen (kurz vor acht). 
Perfekt um seinen Skill zu trainieren.  
Vor allem ist es äußerst lustig, wenn man an dem Bahnübergang in Blaustein steht, die Schranke unten ist, der Zug gemütlich in den Bahnhof fährt, Leute aussteigen und dann ganz gemütlich weiter fährt. Kein Gegenzug. Keine Reaktion der Schranke auf mein wütendes klingeln. Hätte ich gewusst, dass das 5 min dauert, hätte ich mein Bike geputzt. 
Rommelsteige und grüner Schlauch waren dann mit dem Wurstigkeitsgefühl gegenüber dem Regen auch kein Problem mehr. 

Bei der Klingenstein-Aussichtsrunde ist bei Regen Vorsicht geboten. Die Stufen werden aalglatt. Irgendwie hab ich die Einfahrt mal wieder nicht gefunden. => Nach 3 Spielplätzen war ich dann komischerweise an dem Aussichtspunkt.


----------



## chickenway-user (6. August 2006)

So, wieder da...

Bin gesund geworden, konnte zu SIS fahren. Allerdings bei SIS konnte ich dann nicht mehr fahren...













Und dann noch so ein unfotogenes Hämatom (schreibt man das so?) auf der Hüfte...

Scheint schneller zu heilen als geplant 

Also geht die Woche noch was?


----------



## torock (6. August 2006)

Sieht aber gar nicht gut aus mit der Felge. Waren deine Speichen auch nicht angezogen  
Da macht das Sitzen wohl jetzt auch richtig Spass, oder ist es nicht so schlimm?

Vielleicht geht mir am Dienstag was. Wenn ich Glück hab kommen morgen meine neuen Federn für die Gabel. Dann sollte mein Rad am Dienstag wieder fahrbereit sein. Alternativ am Freitag. Mi und Do hab ich keine Zeit.


----------



## Don Stefano (7. August 2006)

Ich muss diese Woche wieder zwei Mal fahren, weil am WE die Tour ausgefallen ist. 

@chickenway-user: Ja, als Singlespeeder muss man hart im Nehmen sein. Wird die Felge wieder bis am Dienstag?

@torock: Ich drücke ganz fest die Daumen, dass der Postmann heute kommt.


----------



## chickenway-user (7. August 2006)

Dienstag wird bei mir nix. Freitag wohl auch nicht. Mittwoch und Donnerstag weiß ich noch gar nicht... Werd ich heut mal herausfinden 

@Torock: sitzen geht, laufen ging gestern morgen nur schmerzhaft. geht inzwischen auch wieder ganz gut. Radeln ging die ganze Zeit.... rumstehen hat gestern auch weh getan. Inzwischen fühl ich mich schon wieder einigermaßen brauchbar.

@don: Das wird nie wieder. Das werd ich mir jetzt an die Wand nageln...


----------



## torock (7. August 2006)

Der Postmann war da  
Hab die Feder in die Gabel gleich einbauen und testen müssen. Die schluckt jetzt echt alles weg.  Wahnsinn 

Morgen (Di) muss ich auf jeden Fall biken gehen.  
18.00 an der Brücke?


----------



## chickenway-user (7. August 2006)

Don Stefano schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss diese Woche wieder zwei Mal fahren, weil am WE die Tour ausgefallen ist.



Mach doch Dienstag mit Torock und Donnerstag mit mir. (Wenn mein Körper mitmacht...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (8. August 2006)

Ist gebongt. Heute um 18:00, Donnerstag auch?


----------



## chickenway-user (8. August 2006)

Don Stefano schrieb:
			
		

> Donnerstag auch?



Gerne!



Hat irgendwer zufällig einen Fahrradanhänger übrig? (Alternativ auch nen Leiterwagen oder sowas) Hab ja nun kein Auto mehr und Bierholen ist so irgendwie kompliziert...


----------



## junkyjerk (8. August 2006)

also ich komm heute auch mit, 1800 passt mir gut, da bin ich dabei... wer kommt noch alles? chickenwayuser? ich würd auch mit singlespeed kommen


----------



## chickenway-user (8. August 2006)

junkyjerk schrieb:
			
		

> also ich komm heute auch mit, 1800 passt mir gut, da bin ich dabei... wer kommt noch alles? chickenwayuser? ich würd auch mit singlespeed kommen



Ne, ich hatte heut keine Zeit. Warst du mit dem Singlespeed da?

Donnerstag. Da wär ich dabei. Mit dem Singlespeed (ich weiß allerdings noch nicht, ob mein Arm das so richtig toll findet. Also unter Umständen werde ich mich dann recht schnell wieder verabschieden)


----------



## junkyjerk (9. August 2006)

ja war mit dem singlespeed da und hab mich fürchterlich gemault... handgelenk gestaucht und nen schönen cut am schienenbein vom pedal.... shice, nun fällt biken erstmal flach...


----------



## Don Stefano (9. August 2006)

junkyjerk schrieb:
			
		

> shice, nun fällt biken erstmal flach...


Hört sich doch schlimmer an, als es gestern aussah. Warst du schon beim Doc? - oder hast du Bikeverbot von der Freundin?

Gute Besserung, das wird schon wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torock (9. August 2006)

Hast es nähen lassen oder hast jetzt nen klammerpflaster drauf?


----------



## chickenway-user (9. August 2006)

junkyjerk schrieb:
			
		

> ja war mit dem singlespeed da und hab mich fürchterlich gemault... handgelenk gestaucht und nen schönen cut am schienenbein vom pedal.... shice, nun fällt biken erstmal flach...



*******.
Naja, Singlespeeden ist gefährlich...

Naja, werden wir wohl wann anders mal ne gemeinsame Singlespeedausfahrt machen müssen...


----------



## junkyjerk (9. August 2006)

war im bwk, habs röntgen lassen. gelenk gestaucht. hab ne salbe auf der wunde und nen pflaster drauf. eigentlich tut nur das gelenk weh.


----------



## carmin (9. August 2006)

Soderle, melden uns wieder vom AlpenX zurück... So viel Glück mit der Route hatten wir noch nie: Jede Abfahrt ein saugeiler Trail! Mal guggn ob ich ein paar Fotos hab. Und abgesehen von vielleicht 2+2 Stunden Regen wars Wetter auch super. Hats bei Euch geregnet? 

Mei, was muss ich da lesen, was bei Euch alles geht... Speed-Runde (was ist denn das?), knutschende Schweine (was ist denn dort passiert?), zerkratzte Ellbogen, zerstörte Laufräder, neue Gabelfedern, nochn kaputtes Handgelenk... Mein Beileid an alle Verletzten.

Diese Woche will ich nix mehr Biken


----------



## junkyjerk (9. August 2006)

will fotos sehen..


----------



## axx (9. August 2006)

Hallo, ich melde mich auch zurück 

Dann will ich mal ein paar Fotos präsentieren:

Gestartet sind wir in Oberstdorf, unser erster Pass war der Schrofenpass:





Im Gegensatz zum Aufstieg war die Abfahrt besser Bike-tauglich 

Weiter gings zur Freiburger Hütte und von dort auf tollem Trail runter nach Dalaas:





Weil uns das noch nicht genug war, sind wir von dort weiter über den Kristbergsattel nach Schruns.


Am zweiten Tag hatten wir eine recht fiese Tragestrecke aufs Schlappiner Joch:





Von dort ging's dann allerdings auf herrlichem Trail bergab nach Schlappin:





Am nächsten Tag sind wir bei Wolken über den Durannapass gefahren...





...und von Arosa hinauf zur Hörnli-Hütte...





... und bei Nebel weiter zum Urdenfürgli und runter nach Lenzerheide:





An Tag 4 gings über Tiefencastel, Bivio zum Septimer-Pass hinauf:





um dort die herrliche Aussicht...





und die tolle Abfahrt zu geniesen:









Am 5. Tag erreichten wir ohne weitere Höhenmeter den Comersee:





von Gravedona gings dann nach Westen bergauf, um den See auch mal von oben zu sehen:









Fortsetzung folgt in nächstem Beitrag, weil die dumme Forum-Software maximal 15 Bilder pro Betrag zulässt...


----------



## axx (9. August 2006)

So, weiter gehts mit Teil 2:


Tags drauf haben wir den Sommafiume-Pass bezwungen:





und sind zum Luganer See abgefahren:





Am Tag 7 gings auf den Monte Generoso...





mit herrlicher Aussicht:





Nach Süden hören hier die Alpen wirklich auf 
Drum sind wir Tags drauf wieder etwas nach Norden gefahren, um über den Monte Lema...





... zum Lago Maggiore abfahren zu können:









Am letzten Tag war nur noch eine kleine Runde zum Lago d'Elio angesagt, mit netter Abfahrt zum Lago Maggiore:


----------



## torock (9. August 2006)

Da habt ihr ja echt gutes Wetter gehabt  
Schönes Fotos.
Doofe Frage am Rande noch: Habt ihr einen Sponsor gehabt (einige Bilder unten rechts)?


----------



## junkyjerk (9. August 2006)

geile bilder, nächstes jahr will ich auch endlich mal nen alpenx machen


----------



## axx (9. August 2006)

torock schrieb:
			
		

> Doofe Frage am Rande noch: Habt ihr einen Sponsor gehabt (einige Bilder unten rechts)?



Du meinst jetzt aber die nicht die AX-Fotos, sondern die Fotos von der Dolomiten-Woche?? Da hatten wir ein paar geführte Touren, und der Guide hat auch fotografiert. Und hat die Fotos dann mit dem Hotel-Logo "verschönert". Ein Sponsor für Bike-Urlaube wäre natürlich auch nicht schlecht, Angebote bitte per PM  

Grüße,
Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (9. August 2006)

Jo dann noch ein paar von mir...

Abfahrt Freiburger Hütte nach Dalaas ist inzwischen mit einem Bikeverbot belegt, aber was soll man machen, gibt eigentlich keine Alternative :-(





Bikes hochschleppen zum Schleppiner, äh Schlappiner Joch:





Dafür gibts dann bergab viele Linkskurven...





... und Rechtskurven...





Frühmorgens hinauf zum Duranna...





... um bergab von einer herrlichen Schlucht belohnt zu werden...





Überfahrt zum Urdenfürggli gestaltete sich etwas glibberig:





Nachdenkliches in Alvaschein:





Das kennt Ihr schon: Wasserspass am Septimerpass:





ebenda:









Unerwarteter Schönwetterausbruch bei Ankunft am Comer See (Joe noch am Handschuheauswinden):





Längere Schiebepassage von der Sommafiume...





... geschafft! Ein Übergang mit genialer 360°-Aussicht. Idyllischer könnte die Schweizer-italienische Grenze kaum sein. Links sieht man schon den Fortgang der Abfahrt...





... und hier nochmal in groß...





So, 15 Fotos.
Ach, Smileys sind dann auch nimmer erlaubt :-D


----------



## chickenway-user (10. August 2006)

Ja, schaut echt gut aus!



			
				junkyjerk schrieb:
			
		

> geile bilder, nächstes jahr will ich auch endlich mal nen alpenx machen



Mit dem Singlespeed?


Achja, morgen, also heute, also Donnerstag, 18:00 (oder früher oder später, mir egal) an der Brücke?


----------



## carmin (10. August 2006)

chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dem Singlespeed?


auch möglich 

gute Nacht


----------



## junkyjerk (10. August 2006)

ich schau mal, wie mein handgelenk mitspielt, vielleicht kann ich auch kommen... alpenx mitm singlespeed hört sich gut an, aber den ersten will ich doch lieber mit schaltung fahren


----------



## Don Stefano (10. August 2006)

chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> Achja, morgen, also heute, also Donnerstag, 18:00 (oder früher oder später, mir egal) an der Brücke?


Gestern war es schon um kurz nach neun ziemlich dunkel, 18:00 wäre sicher besser. Ich habe heute allerdings noch viel vor (im Büro) und melde mich noch einmal, ob es sicher klappt.


----------



## chickenway-user (10. August 2006)

Don Stefano schrieb:
			
		

> Gestern war es schon um kurz nach neun ziemlich dunkel, 18:00 wäre sicher besser. Ich habe heute allerdings noch viel vor (im Büro) und melde mich noch einmal, ob es sicher klappt.



ok


@Carmin: ich weiß. Das was du da gepostet hast ist ja blos so ein bisschen rumgetoure in den Alpen. Der Typ von www.singlespeeder.de hat schon zwei eher harte AlpenX gemacht. Aber der Junge ist auch verdammt fit...


----------



## chickenway-user (10. August 2006)

Don Stefano schrieb:
			
		

> Gestern war es schon um kurz nach neun ziemlich dunkel, 18:00 wäre sicher besser. Ich habe heute allerdings noch viel vor (im Büro) und melde mich noch einmal, ob es sicher klappt.




????

Wollte sonst irgendwer kommen? Nein? Gut, dann werd ich heut mal Meine neue Lampe ausprobieren und erst später fahren... Aber ich kuck mal bei der Brücke vorbei!


----------



## Don Stefano (10. August 2006)

Mist, ich komme nicht rechtzeitig weg. Viel Spaß im Dunkeln.


----------



## junkyjerk (10. August 2006)

bin auch erst grad heim, aber meine hand geht schon wieder einigermassen, biken sollte also wieder drin sein, ich schwing mich mal morgen wieder aufs aluroß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (10. August 2006)

junkyjerk schrieb:
			
		

> bin auch erst grad heim, aber meine hand geht schon wieder einigermassen, biken sollte also wieder drin sein, ich schwing mich mal morgen wieder aufs aluroß



Hmm, mit verstauchter Hand solltest du dann aber was gefedertes nehmen... (Das Singlespeed ist starr, oder?)


----------



## Don Stefano (10. August 2006)

Huups, der Herr schickenway-user ist noch online? Doch nix mit biken oder erst später? ich PM dir mal meine Handy-Nummer.


----------



## techstar (10. August 2006)

> Soderle, melden uns wieder vom AlpenX zurück... So viel Glück mit der Route hatten wir noch nie: Jede Abfahrt ein saugeiler Trail! Mal guggn ob ich ein paar Fotos hab. Und abgesehen von vielleicht 2+2 Stunden Regen wars Wetter auch super. Hats bei Euch geregnet?



hoi, meld mich auch mal wieder vom alpen-x und aus der versenkung zurück.
irgendwie wars etwas stressig vor der alpentour. zu nix mehr gekommen, am wenigsten zum trainieren  
egal, tour war wieder super! details bald!

so, jetzt erst mal eure ganzen beiträge der letzten zeit durchforsten und die goilen pics genauer ansehen...


----------



## chickenway-user (11. August 2006)

Don Stefano schrieb:
			
		

> Huups, der Herr schickenway-user ist noch online? Doch nix mit biken oder erst später? ich PM dir mal meine Handy-Nummer.



Naja, hab erstmal noch das Radl von nem Kumpel gerichtet und bins dann noch ein bisschen probegefahren. Also so richtig war ich nicht mehr radeln.

Wenn wir schon grad dabei sind, hat irgendwer noch nen 22er und 32er Kettenblatt übrig? So Deore-Niveau (also billig), 4-Arm...


----------



## carmin (11. August 2006)

Ein 44er könntest von mir kriegen... Notfalls kannst ja 12 Zähne raushauen  Was hast Dir eigentlich für ne Lampe gebaut?



			
				techstar schrieb:
			
		

> egal, tour war wieder super! details bald!


Da bin ich gespannt! Gibts auch Fotos? Wieder mit Elmar+Chris?


----------



## gasman (13. August 2006)

bin auch wieder vom "familienurlaub" aus südtirol wieder da. gestern morgen ham se auf der brennerautobahn stau gemeldet, da hab ich meiner frau den wunsch erfüllt, nochmal kurzfristig in bozen shoppen zu gehen. weil sie mich dazu eh nicht brauchen kann bin ich noch kurz eine runde biken gegangen. hochwärts die oswald promenade. geteert und betoniert, aber nie unter 20, meist so um 24-26%. weil das ein paar km so geht ist man in ein paar km auf 1000 mh. bei der ebner alm kann man auf den sentiero 2 (e10) abbiegen und hat dann am stück die 700 hm auf singletrail bis fast mitten in die stadt. eigentlich ist das gelände nix für mich, aber auf diesem trail gestern hab ich viel gelernt. wahnsinn, diese menschen leben inner großstadt und haben sowa direkt vor der haustür. denke allerdings, daß dieser trail eigentlich unter das fahrverbot fällt. ich hab aber niemanden gesehen und mich auch keiner.
greez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (13. August 2006)

na da scheint ja das wetter besser als hier gewesen zu sein, ich kann dieses kackwetter langsam nimmer ertragen, der juli hat einen einfach zu sehr verwöhnt, gott sei dank ist mein handgelenk noch nicht okay, das machts ein wenig einfacher, nicht biken zu können


----------



## axx (13. August 2006)

Hi gasman!

Die Trails um Bozen sind schon sehr fein 
Ich wÃ¤r glaub ich nicht so sportlich wie Du gewesen, und hÃ¤tte die Ritten-Bahn fÃ¼r 4.50â¬ genommen  
Wir sollten unbedingt mal wieder zusammen Biken, ich hab noch immer die Finale-Karte von Dir hier rumliegen.



			
				junkyjerk schrieb:
			
		

> gott sei dank ist mein handgelenk noch nicht okay, das machts ein wenig einfacher, nicht biken zu kÃ¶nnen



Geht mir ganz genauso. Der Alpencross hat die Heilung nicht gerade beschleunigt 
Ich werd kommende Woche glaub ich hÃ¶chstens mal eine Schotter+Asphalt-Runde fahren, um die Hand zu schonen. Kein Geholper.


----------



## carmin (13. August 2006)

gasman schrieb:
			
		

> eigentlich ist das gelände nix für mich


Ich sehs schon kommen, bald bist Du derjenige, der immer zur "Kante" fahren will...



			
				gasman schrieb:
			
		

> wahnsinn, diese menschen leben inner großstadt und haben sowa direkt vor der haustür. denke allerdings, daß dieser trail eigentlich unter das fahrverbot fällt.


"Großstadt" is für Bozen vielleicht ein bisschen hochgegriffen  Zum Trail: Bin mir zwar nur zu 90% sicher, dass Du den Ritten-2er meinst, aber stimmt, auf beiden Wegen sind Biker inzwischen nicht mehr "erwünscht" -- mehr hat man uns aber auch nicht sagen können. Mutmaßungen zufolge haben sich einige Idioten daneben benommen. Haben vor ein paar Wochen aber auch keine Menschenseele gesehen (aufm 3er).

Ajo, wenn wir hier immer über Teile reden: Hat jemand Interesse an einem Laufrad? (VR, Magura Nabe mit Schnellspanner, IS2000, DT Revol. 2-1.8-2, Mavic F219 Disc only, guter Zustand)


----------



## Don Stefano (14. August 2006)

Mich wird man so schnell auch nicht mehr auf den Trails in Ulm, um Ulm ... sehen. Diese und nächste Woche habe ich geschäftlich "Auswärts" zu tun. Danach fahre ich für zwei Wochen mit der Family in den Urlaub. Ob ich danach noch so oft wie bisher in Ulm arbeiten werde, versuche ich gerade heraus zu finden.


----------



## gasman (14. August 2006)

hallo ihr kranken, handlahmen, geschwächten. lust auf kleine, kurze, flache, (schotter?)runde morgen abend?


----------



## axx (14. August 2006)

Lust hätt ich schon, aber leider keine Zeit. Zumindest nicht vor 19:45... und da wirds ja dann schon bald dunkel  
Bei mir ginge es dann erst wieder am Donnerstag.


----------



## torock (14. August 2006)

Morgen hab ich keine Zeit. Laut Wetterbericht soll es am Do wieder 26°C haben. Endlich. Bin schon verschnupft und die Scheiss Heizung geht nicht  
Würde dann am Do fahren. Vielleicht kommt bis dann auch meine Lampe von der Garantie zurück  

@Stefan: Viel Glück dann mal beim Herausfinden.


----------



## gasman (14. August 2006)

axx schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wär glaub ich nicht so sportlich wie Du gewesen, und hätte die Ritten-Bahn für 4.50 genommen



irgendwo musst beim sparen anfangen, wenn einstweilen deine frau zum shoppen in der city is.
 


schade daß morgen keiner kann, dann fahr ich halt rr. donnerstag geht bei mir wahrscheinlich nicht. aber ein mal will ich noch ein paar pedalumdrehungen machen vor st. anton am samstag


----------



## junkyjerk (15. August 2006)

was ist denn am samstag in st.anton? wieder ein rennen?


----------



## gasman (15. August 2006)

@junkyjerk
das is nix für dich. zu kurz, zu flach, zu wenig technisch. is aber der letzte teil vom arlberg adler (ski,lauf,mtb-"triathlon").
hoffe auf trockenes wetter, sonst wirds saukalt.

an alle. hat noch jemand lust beim einstein marathon mitzulaufen und ist noch nicht angemeldet?
wer lust hat, kann unter team oder verein "intersport klamser" eintragen. da gibts ein funktionslaufshirt und verschiedene sonstige nettigkeiten. falls sich jemand anmeldet, bitte mir die anmeldebestätigung mailen, oder kopie geben, oder faxen, damit ich rechtzeitig das shirt in passender grösse bestellen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (15. August 2006)

nochmal zum einstein. man muss nicht unbedingt die marathon strecke laufen. Halbmarathon oder 10 km tuts auch. gegen die großen industrie-sponsoring mannnschaften kömma nicht anstinken, muss auch net sein. s'soll zum spass sein.


----------



## torock (17. August 2006)

Nachdem es heute laut Wetterbericht mal trocken und warm sein soll, würd ich heute Abend ein wenig biken. Dachte so an 18.00 an der Brücke.


----------



## axx (17. August 2006)

Ich werd ab 19:00 noch eine kleine Schotter-Runde drehen. Hat zufällig jemand Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## junkyjerk (21. August 2006)

so bin wieder aus mönchengladbach heimgekehrt. hab bock und muss auch noch trainieren für nächstes wochenende, also wie schauts mit biken aus die woche?


----------



## carmin (21. August 2006)

Bin noch die ganze Woche wech... (in der Stadt der "Bruderliebe" )


----------



## torock (21. August 2006)

Ich würde morgen fahren. Morgen soll es angeblich nicht regnen. Alternativ Mittwoch.


----------



## gasman (21. August 2006)

mmmhh......
mal sehn ob das funzt...
war gut in st.anton. wechselnd sonne und wolken, kein regen. 3 anstiege, musste beim letzten sogar schieben, was mir in pfronten nicht passiert ist. starkes fahrerfeld. war sogar ein ex-tour-de-france etappensieger dabei.
wenn das mit dem bild einfügen geklappt habt, seht ihr neben mir einen teilnehmer mit wirklich furchterregenden muskelpaketen. bin mit platzierung zufrieden. 95 von 156. immerhin. nicht so schlecht fürn alten sack. in der gesamtwertung bin ich 49 von 66. die schwächste wertung hab ich beim skifahren. ausgerechnet. 

morgen könnt ichs vielleicht schaffen. da es schon bald dunkel wird, vielleicht doch schon um 6? kann aber nicht mit sicherheit sagen, ob ich rauskomm.


----------



## kupfermark (21. August 2006)

@gasman: gratuliere zur Platzierung! Zum wiese-runterschieben braucht man auch solche Muckis  

Von mir aus kömmer auch bald wieder mit Lampe starten. Ich werd zwar 6 versuchen, kann aber nix versprechen. Mi hätt ich dafür den ganzen Nachmittag Zeit. 

JJ und ich haben am Sa auch drei Anstiege vor uns, und zum entspannen dann nochmal zwei kleinere, so wird das ganze dann aussehen..


----------



## carmin (22. August 2006)

kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> Zum wiese-runterschieben braucht man auch solche Muckis


Selbst bergauf im Marathon ist der Nutzen fraglich... Und Fahrtechnik wird eh mit Bier gedopt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (22. August 2006)

ich hab zwar noch termine heute, aber ich versuch mal, dass ich es trotzdem bis 6 schaffe.

@kupfermark: mein bike ist fertig, siehe galerie...


----------



## torock (22. August 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Und Fahrtechnik wird eh mit *Bier *gedopt



Am Besten noch alkoholfrei


----------



## axx (22. August 2006)

Hat eigentlich jemand von Euch Lust, auf die Eurobike zu fahren? Als Gruppe kämen wir da mit nem BW-Ticket recht günstig hin...


----------



## junkyjerk (22. August 2006)

also ich hab auf jeden fall fest vor, auf die eurobike zu gehen, aber ich werd wahrscheinlich mitm auto hin, obwohl zugfahren wahrscheinlich insgesamt billiger kommt.... mal schauen.. kommst du heute abend auch zum biken?


----------



## axx (22. August 2006)

Ich weiss noch nicht, ob ich's bis 6 schaff. Da müsst ich ja schon bald heim. Evtl. dreh ich später noch eine Runde


----------



## junkyjerk (22. August 2006)

ich schaff es wahrscheinlich auch nicht bis 6, dreh dann später noch ne runde ins lautertal denke ich, aber morgen sollte es klappen, da kommt dann auch der mark wieder mit.... schei$$arbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (22. August 2006)

@jj: Schickes Bike  

Also, sofern das Wetter passt, ist Morgen 18 Uhr gebongt! Und wenns nicht passt, kömmer ja was trinken gehn.. 

Und Eurobike sowieso, mir egal wie.


----------



## dubdubidu (22. August 2006)

axx schrieb:
			
		

> Hat eigentlich jemand von Euch Lust, auf die Eurobike zu fahren? Als Gruppe kämen wir da mit nem BW-Ticket recht günstig hin...



Hallo axx, hallo Rest 
Ich wage es nun auch mal, in diesem thread zu posten ...
Ich habe mir überlegt, auf die Eurobike zu fahren, ursprünglich war der gedanke mit bike hin, mit zug zurück. Da ich nach reichlicher Überlegung dann aber darauf gekommen bin, dass mir das Risiko ohne fahrrad im zug in Richtung Heimat zu sitzen zu hoch ist, hab ich den gedanken wieder verworfen 

Sollte also zufällig noch ein Plätzchen frei sein, hätte ich durchaus Interesse daran  Bin lieb, brav, stubenrein und einigermaßen umgänglich....  achso, würde dann (mal ganz theoretisch betrachtet ) in Laupheim zusteigen, liegt ja direkt auf der Strecke


----------



## gasman (22. August 2006)

bei mir wars heute auch n satz mit x. hoffentlich hat keiner gewartet. morgen schauts gut aus, aber man weiss ja nie. probiers jedenfalls. eurobike wär gut, will ich hin. mal schaun mit was fürn fahrzeug


----------



## carmin (23. August 2006)

Satz mit X... *grübel* -- "Ich habe heute meiner Xundheit was Gutes getan"...?

Erweiterung der Gruppe nach Fahrtantritt ist bei Ländertickets eigentlich nicht erlaubt, aber das kriegt Ihr schon gelöst (notfalls war dubdubidu halt grad auf der Toilette, als der Schaffner vorbeikam).

Kommt mich doch dann besuchen (Stand 114 im Foyer West)!


----------



## junkyjerk (23. August 2006)

du bist auf der eurobike? für welche firma?


----------



## carmin (23. August 2006)

Firma DIMB e.V. (verkauft noch keine Hardware )


----------



## junkyjerk (23. August 2006)

aha, ich sehe... na da werden wir bestimmt mal vorbeischauen.


----------



## torock (23. August 2006)

Hab gestern nur kurz gewartet. Hätte doch noch mal kurz vorher ins Forum schauen sollen. Wollte doch noch was machen.
Also was mir aufgefallen ist.
Beim TdT sind die Bäume weg. Also kein durchkrabbeln mehr. Ist aber momentan blöd zu fahren, weil das Geröll recht leicht ins rutschen kommt wegen der Nässe. Ist wegen der Erosion nicht zu empfehlen.
Lautertalrunde. Die Bäume nach der S3-Stelle sind auch weg.
Holz liegt jedoch auf dem Weg nach Blaubeuren, im ersten Waldstück direkt nach dem Fort.
Wann fahrt ihr heute Abend. Vielleicht komm ich auch noch mit.


----------



## axx (23. August 2006)

Ok, wg. Eurobike können wir nächste Woche ja mal was konret ausmachen.



			
				torock schrieb:
			
		

> Hab gestern nur kurz gewartet.


Dann haben wir uns wohl knapp verpasst. Ich war erst um 18:06 an der Brücke, da war keiner mehr, bin dann gleich weiter...



			
				torock schrieb:
			
		

> Lautertalrunde. Die Bäume nach der S3-Stelle sind auch weg.


Wo hat's denn eine S3-Stelle im Lautertal 

Heut abend werd ich versuchen pünktlich zu sein  
Das Wetter sieht ja bis jetzt gut aus


----------



## junkyjerk (23. August 2006)

ich war gestern auch noch im lautertal unterwegs, leider hab ich keinen mehr angetroffen, war kurz vor sonnenuntergang wieder daheim...

heute abend sollte es klappen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torock (23. August 2006)

Vielleicht ist es auch nur s2. kA. Kurzes Steiles Stück. Weiss bloss nicht wie die Etappe heisst


----------



## junkyjerk (23. August 2006)

also wir treffen uns nun gegen 18 uhr an der brücke?


----------



## torock (23. August 2006)

ja


----------



## junkyjerk (23. August 2006)

alles klar..ich bin da und mark auch


----------



## dubdubidu (25. August 2006)

Guten abend ihrs! 

heute habe ich in Ulm mein bike wieder abgeholt. Aus lauter Freude am widerhergestellten Lebensstandard oder so hab ich gleich ne kleine Runde in Ulm gedreht, bevor ich heim bin.... Sinnloses Austoben in kürzester Zeit also 

Bin vom Blaubeurer Ring los, n Stück in Richtung Blaubeuren und wieder zurück... *Respekt* an alle diejenigen, die mitm bike lebend durch die Ulmer City kommen!   Sooft wurde mir noch nirgends die Vorfahrt genommen, sooft wurde mir noch nie der Weg abgeschnitten, wenn Autos rechts abbiegen, und sooft hat man mich noch gar nie nicht an der kreuzung (ich mit Vorfahrt, eigentlich,...) im stehenden Auto dumm angekuggt und dann doch (ich inzwischen mit 40 Sachen ca. 3m vorm Auto) noch Gasgegeben und mich fast zu ner Bruchlandung _gezwungen_... Was ist denn da los in Ulm? rechnen die nicht mit Leuten, die schneller als 15km/h aufm bike fahren? ich bin ehrlich entsetzt und habe schwersten Respekt vor denen, die da tagtäglich heil durchkommen...

Wollte ich nur mal so loswerden  

nen schönen Anbend noch!


----------



## axx (25. August 2006)

Wenn's morgen nicht regnet, treffen wir uns um 10 Uhr an der Brücke zu einer Tour. Route steht noch nicht fest.
Wer hat Lust und kommt mit? torock, wie schaut's bei dir aus?
Dubdubidu, falls deine Bike-Euphorie bis morgen noch nicht verflogen ist, kannst ja nochmal nach Ulm kommen und bei uns mitfahren.


----------



## gasman (25. August 2006)

bei mir wirds nix. fahre morgen mittag nach ravensburg.


----------



## axx (26. August 2006)

Hast du Dein Handy im Kino eigentlich beruflich an, oder aus Vergesslichkeit?? Ich kann Handies im Kino ja gar nicht leiden, sorry für den Anruf


----------



## dubdubidu (26. August 2006)

schade, ich bin zuu spät dran  wäre gerne mitgekommen!

naja, 'n andermal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torock (26. August 2006)

Sorry Axx. Habs total verduddelt.


----------



## axx (26. August 2006)

So, jetzt sind wir wieder zurück, wir sind Rusenschloss, Sau und Schlossturm gefahren. Schön wars 
Carmin hat und die vor einiger Zeit hier erwähnte S4-Stelle gezeigt... da würd ich mich ja nicht mal zu Fuss runter trauen


----------



## gasman (27. August 2006)

@ axx. ne, normal mach ichs handy aus im kino. problem war, daß wir ins falsche kino gefahrn sind und dann auf die schnelle ins roxy mussten und dann zu spät kamen und ichs einfach vergessen hab. zum glück waren nicht viel leute und ich saß am rand. lola rennt war wieder mal wie immer gut.
sorry hatte den geburtstag von meinem bruder und neffen total verpennt, musste da gestern hin. schade hätte auch gerne mal den gruselschauer den rücken runterlaufen lassen vom gräßlichen anblick einer s4. wahrscheinlich wär ich schreiend davongerammt. bin immer noch ganz glücklich, daß ich letzten mittwoch die treppe runtergefahrn bin ohne zu verweigern. näxte woche schauts bei mir momentan dienstag so aus, als wenn was gehen könnte. mittwoch seeehr unsicher, da auswärts job.


----------



## axx (27. August 2006)

Wir können ja mal Di. 18 Uhr einplanen. Mal schaun, wie's Wetter bis dahin ist.


----------



## torock (28. August 2006)

Di hört sich gut an


----------



## gasman (28. August 2006)

oh mei, der wetterbericht für morgen is ja zum davonlaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (29. August 2006)

Hmm. Dem Wetter-Radar nach zu urteilen erreicht um Punkt 18 Uhr ein Regenband Ulm  
Vielleicht lassen wir die Ausfahrt heut abend doch besser bleiben?

Am Donnerstag wirds schön:


----------



## torock (29. August 2006)

Hab nichts dagegen. Bevor ich mir noch ne komplette Erkältung hole. Wenigstens geht die Heizung in der Wohnung wieder. Und das im August


----------



## gasman (29. August 2006)

son mist, war schon aufm weg zur brücke als es angefangen hat. bin dann abgedreht, war dann aber doch komplett nass wie ich wieder daheim war. do weiss ich nicht ob ichs schaffe bis 1800. vielleicht komm ich nach, wenn sichs noch rentiert. wetter scheint am woe besser zu werden. fahr vielleicht am samstag mit meinem sohn richtung westallgäu-vorarlberg und dann am sonntag weiter zur eurobike. hat jemand vor mit dem rad von fn heimzufahrn?


----------



## nrsTomNU (30. August 2006)

Moing,
das war dann wohl gestern wieder nix, dafür heute morgen blauer himmel...
Ich würde mich auch am So zur Eurobike anschliessen wollen, wenn es von der Anzahl der Leute irgendwie passt.
Am Fr soll es 25° werden, mal schauen...

So long
 Thomas


----------



## axx (30. August 2006)

im Allgäu schneit's schon munter  
Anhang: Fellhorn, 30.08.2006 16:59 Uhr


----------



## carmin (30. August 2006)

und das bei 14.2 Grad... 

Aber Respekt vor coffee, die demnächst noch auf AlpenX startet, inkl Rabbijoch (2467 m).

Die erste Septemberhälfte soll lt Langzeitprognose aber nochmal schön warm und trocken werden.


----------



## chickenway-user (31. August 2006)

Ihr sollt radeln und nicht übers Wetter smalltalken Faule Säcke...

Ähhm, ja, also genau: Eurobike. Fährt da irgendwer von euch am Samstag? Oder hat Lust mitzukommen? Weil Sonntag hab ich keine Zeit. (Derjenige bräuchte dann halt eine Fachbesucherkarte. Oder muss über den Zaun klettern.)

Ich bin grad am Rand vom Allgäu (bin hergeradelt...). Hier pissts. Ab 1600 liegt schnee.

@Gasman: Welche Treppe?

Die ganzen S4-Stellen sind doch nur Gerüchte


----------



## carmin (31. August 2006)

chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> Faule Säcke...


Hab grade solchen Muskelkater, dass ich mich nur unter Schmerzen aus dem Bett winden konnte. 



			
				chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> Derjenige bräuchte dann halt eine Fachbesucherkarte.


Du hast eine?


----------



## torock (31. August 2006)

chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr sollt radeln und nicht übers Wetter smalltalken Faule Säcke...



Also heute Abend 18.00!


----------



## chickenway-user (31. August 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Hab grade solchen Muskelkater, dass ich mich nur unter Schmerzen aus dem Bett winden konnte.



Vom Radeln? Ich krieg irgendwie beim Radeln keinen Muskelkater mehr hin. Auch als ich nach hier geradelt bin (150 km, Singlespeed) war ich zwar am nächsten Tag fertig, aber ich hatte keinen Muskelkater...



			
				carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast eine?



Ja. Aber leider nur eine. Glaub ich. Ich muss mir die erst noch Ausdrucken...


@Torock: Gerne. Treffen an der Lechtalbrücke?
Ne, ich bin doch grad gar nicht in Ulm. Ausserdem bin ich heut abend schon zum Fotos kucken verabredet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torock (31. August 2006)

Keine Ahnung wie die Brücke heisst. Dort wo die 3 Brücken halt sind, oder möchtest wo anders?


----------



## carmin (31. August 2006)

(psst, er wollte damit sagen, dass er nicht in Ulm ist. Wir haben hier (noch) kein Lechtal )


----------



## torock (31. August 2006)

Ohne Kaffee lese ich echt bloss mist


----------



## axx (31. August 2006)

Äh, kommt jetzt eigentlich jemand um 18 Uhr an die Brücke?
Ich werd auf alle Fälle noch eine Runde fahren.


----------



## axx (31. August 2006)

So, nochmal zum Thema Eurobike:
nrsTomNU, Ralph und ich fahren am Sonntag um 8 Uhr mit dem Zug bis Friedrichshafen Flughafen und von dort mit dem kostenlosen Messe-Shuttle zur Eurobike. Zwei Leute könnten noch mit dem BaWü-Ticket mitfahren. Wenn wir zu fünft wären, würd's nur 5 EUR pro Nase kosten, für hin+rück  
Wie schaut's aus?

jj, mark, wie war eigentlich euer letztes WE?


----------



## kupfermark (31. August 2006)

Ich bin beim Zugfahren zur Eurobike dabei! Hoffentlich war ich jetz nicht zu langsam

Das Rennen war hart aber unspektakulär. Super Gegend, tolle Verpflegung, alles in allem super organisiert, mit Moderatoren und Zuschauern am Berg, das war schon nett. Allerdings war die Strecke ziemlich langweilig, fast nur Schotterstrassen..

Mark


----------



## nrsTomNU (1. September 2006)

Hat jemand lust heute um 18.00 zu fahren"
@ axx: wie schauts aus??

ich bin mal um 18.00 an der brücke

So long
 Tom


----------



## axx (1. September 2006)

nrsTomNU schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand lust heute um 18.00 zu fahren



Hm. Ich glaub heut eher nicht. Fühl mich grad etwas unfit.



			
				kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin beim Zugfahren zur Eurobike dabei!



Ok, dann sind wir jetzt zu viert. Ein Platz wäre noch frei.
Treffpunkt So, 7:45 Uhr am Hauptbahnhof Nebeneingang.


----------



## kupfermark (1. September 2006)

Alles klar, werd am So da sein! 
Fahren werd ich heut auch nicht,

Gr Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (1. September 2006)

bin am so auch da, wemma zuviel sind, kauf ich eben ein ticket, hab ne bahncard, dann gehts auch noch.
fahrt morgen jemand?


----------



## axx (1. September 2006)

Prima, bist unser fünfter Mann 
Evtl. würd ich morgen nachmittag biken, entscheidet sich aber erst morgen Mittag.


----------



## gasman (1. September 2006)

@axx, ok wenn ich dann noch nicht weg bin wärs klasse. ruf mich halt an.


----------



## axx (2. September 2006)

Noch ein Tipp wg. Eurobike: Karten kann man online unter http://www.eurobike-exhibition.de/ kaufen, dann muss man morgen nicht mehr anstehen.


----------



## axx (3. September 2006)

Und, wie fühlt ihr euch jetzt so, nach der Eurobike? Habt ihr auch das Gefühl, mindestens noch 5 Räder zu wenig zu besitzen 

hier mal ein kurzer Eurobike-Bericht von mir 

[imgl]http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/13655/thumbs/1.jpg[/imgl]Dass SRAM Millionen chinesischer Kinder damit beschäftigt, die Ketten-Nieten der Hollowpin-Kette aufzubohren, ist ja bereits ein alter Hut. Die dadurch erzielten enormen Gewichtsersparnisse lassen sich mit den neuen SRAM-Ritzeln jetzt nahezu ins Unendliche steigern: [imgr]http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/13655/thumbs/2.jpg[/imgr] Getreu dem Motto unserer Gesundheitsministerin "auch bei den Zähnen muss gespart werden" wurde bei diesen Ritzeln das Gewicht eines ganzen Zahnes gespart! Leichtbaufreaks dürfen aber gerne selbst zur Zange greifen und noch weitere Zähne "ziehen". Durch dieses hochinnovative und völlig neuartige Verfahren ist es jetzt erstmals möglich, Ritzel mit 9,8,...,1 Zähnen auf einem herkömlichen Freilaufkörper zu fahren!!! Damit werden völlig neue Übersetzungsverhältnisse möglich, etwa 52-1. Da bekommt der Singlespeeder dicke Beine!


[imgl]http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/13655/thumbs/3.jpg[/imgl][imgr]http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/13655/thumbs/4.jpg[/imgr]Alu ist ja längst out, überall wird mit neuen Werkstoffen gearbeitet. Während Scott zu Carbon greift (1790g incl. Dämpfer ), sieht Rocky Mountain die Zukunft hölzern. Deren Topmodell glänzt neben einem Fullwood-Rahmen mit Fox-Dämpfer, Doppelbrückengabel, asymmetrisch montieren Barends und einer unsichtbaren Kurbel.



Sicherheit wird natürlich bei allen Herstellern ganz groß geschrieben. [imgr]http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/13655/thumbs/5.jpg[/imgr] Da bei so viel Leichtbau aber leicht mal was zu Bruch geht, hat sich Scott beim Ransom etwas Besonderes einfallen lassen: Der Schleuder-Sattel. Egal, ob gerade der Carbon-Rahmen bricht, oder auch einfach nur die Kontrolle über das Bike verloren geht, durch leichtes Antippen des Hebels unterhalb der Sattelspitze wird der Sattel samt Fahrer nach oben geschossen und so kann dieser der brenzligen Situation einfach entkommen. Eine Betätigung des Hebels in Unterführungen und unter Brücken wird nicht empfohlen. 


Auch an der Helmfront hat sich viel getan: Wen hat es von uns im Winter nicht geärgert, dass kalter Wind durch die Löcher des Helms bläst? In einer technischen Meisterleistung ist es Alpina gelungen, alle Löcher wegzuoptimieren, und zudem auch noch einen Ohrenschutz anzubringen.  [imgl]http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/13655/thumbs/6.jpg[/imgl] Somit ist nicht nur für ein wunderbares Helmklima gesorgt, sondern auch das dumme Geschwätz der Kollegen wird phantastisch abgeschirmt. Mit der neuartigen Form des Helms soll eine neue Zielgruppe erschlossen werden: die Nightrider! Durch die langgestreckte, gerade Helmschale kann problemlos eine Stab-Taschenlampe auf den Helm getapet werden. Selbst eine große Maglite, etwa die 6D, lässt sich schnell mit ein paar Streifen Panzertape befestigen. 



Soviel von mir. Was habt ihr so gesehen?

Gute Nacht


----------



## kupfermark (3. September 2006)

Netter Bildbericht, axx  

Hab hier noch die Einparkhelden von Paul Lange & Co




Und noch ein paar nette Menschen beim Dimb-Stand




Gruss
Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (3. September 2006)

scheint ja mächtig was los gewesen zu sein auf der eurobike, hab mir heute nach dem fahrstress gestern einen ruhigen sonntag gegönnt... wie schauts die woche mit biken aus, wetter soll sich ja wieder ordentlich bessern... also ich schaufel mir die zeit abends frei


----------



## carmin (4. September 2006)

lol, cooler Bericht, axx 

Leider hatte ich bei meiner Runde die Kamera nicht dabei. Neben der krassen Totem-Gabel und dem (ja schon drei Jahre alten) Rohloff-Striptease-Video hatte es mir in der Tat auch das Holzbike angetan. Wirklich beeindruckend liebevoll gearbeitete Dämpferwippe, und die Fox-Schriftzüge erst... genial.

Während das Standstehen bisweilen doch etwas ermüdend war (und dann noch das Wetter...), gabs "drumrum" doch viel Tolles zu erleben.

Hier seht Ihr crossie und Thomas (DEN Thomas) beim Videoschnitt in der Küche (noch recht frisch... sie haben beinah durchgemacht):





Präsi beim Grillen:





Und am Sonntag Früh die "Meute" vor den Toren:





Ajah, daif und dubdubidu waren auch da, plus etliche Ulmer Biker, die ich noch nie zuvor gesehen gatte. Mal gucken, ob sie bis hier rein finden


----------



## dubdubidu (4. September 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Ajah, daif und dubdubidu waren auch da, plus etliche Ulmer Biker, die ich noch nie zuvor gesehen gatte. Mal gucken, ob sie bis hier rein finden



schon da! 

nachdem ich zu der Zugfahr-Aktion zu spät und somit nur der 6te fürn n 5er-Ticket gewesen wäre hab ich Samstag beschlossen heute einfach richtig schön auszuschlafen. So um halb zwölf hab ich dann nach nem ordentlichem kaffee beschlossen doch noch nach FN zu fahren. Bin recht froh darum, so spät gekommen zu sein wenn ich mir carmins Bild von der "Meute" so ankugg... gegen 12:40 sahs da anderster aus 

Ich bin einfach nur überrumpelt. Total fertig und ganz wirr im Kopf. 5 Räder zu wenig? hmm.. ich war stellenweise am überlegen, ob ich mein bike da im Verkleich überhaupt "Fahrrad" nennen kann... Ich dachte zur Abwechslung oder "Aklimatisierung" ein halbes Stundchen Pause aufm Freigelände einzulegen wäre sicherlich hilfreich, aber seither denk ich ich sollte leichter doch wieder Stützräder kaufen, würde wohl meiner Bike-Beherrschung am ehesten entsprechen... 
Ne, alles in allem wars klasse, aber schon um 15:45 war ich so fertig dass ich gehen musste


----------



## carmin (4. September 2006)

dubdubidu schrieb:
			
		

> schon da!


Ja, ich meinte auch eher die anderen 



			
				dubdubidu schrieb:
			
		

> Total fertig und ganz wirr im Kopf. 5 Räder zu wenig?


Jo, also ich muss auch sagen, wenn ich mich mit dem Gedanken getragen hätte (Konjunktiv nicht-ganz-so-irrealis), ein Beik zu erwerben: Ich wüsste nicht, wo anfangen. Da wars eigentlich ganz angenehm mit chorge, der dereinst sagte: "Das da ist Deins."


----------



## axx (4. September 2006)

junkyjerk schrieb:
			
		

> wie schauts die woche mit biken aus, wetter soll sich ja wieder ordentlich bessern... also ich schaufel mir die zeit abends frei



Wie wär's mit Dienstag, 18 Uhr?



			
				carmin schrieb:
			
		

> ein Beik zu erwerben: Ich wüsste nicht, wo anfangen.



Drum sprech ich ja auch von mindestens 5 Bikes 

Schade dass auf dem abgestürzten Anhänger der XTR-Slogan "Engineered for the way you ride" nur so klein draufstehnt


----------



## junkyjerk (4. September 2006)

dienstag 18uhr ist super, wie schauts denn heute aus?


----------



## torock (4. September 2006)

Dienstag komm ich auch. Heute hab ich leider keine Zeit


----------



## chickenway-user (4. September 2006)

Naja, den ultimativen habenwill-Reflex haben da recht wenige Bikes bei mir ausgelöst. Aber ich hab ja auch schon 5 

So nen Crosser wär mal ganz nett. Und so nen 29er würd mir glaub ich auch gefallen... (allerdings war der von GT, den ich höchst interessant finde nicht da.)

Ansonsten fand ich es ja vor allem interessant Leute zu treffen... (wie hieß der Herr in Orange nochmal?)


----------



## carmin (4. September 2006)

Ramin aka drivingghost. Er sprach ne Weile mit anderen, und ich dachte mir, Mannmann, dieses orange, das war im Forum doch auch schon mal Thema...


----------



## junkyjerk (4. September 2006)

bei mir war heute die polizei zu hause, man hat wohl beim jehle eingebrochen und in aller seelenruhe bikes zerlegt und die komponenten geklaut. da wollten die mal schauen, was ich so verbaut habe.. lustich....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (4. September 2006)

Wie bitte?! Bist Du bei der Polizei als Bike-Schrauber registriert? So à la DNA-Datenbank, wo bei jeder Sexualstraftat gleich nachgeschlagen werden kann, wer's denn war...??


----------



## axx (4. September 2006)

Kapier ich nicht. Haben sie dich verdächtigt? Oder verdächtigen sie den Jehle des Versicherungsbetrugs, und vergleichen deshalb Rechnungen und tatsächlich verkaufte Bikes?? Was machts sonst für einen Sinn, bei einem Kunden das Rad zu kontrollieren?


----------



## junkyjerk (4. September 2006)

dass ich mein bike nicht mit allen komponenten gekauft hab, sondern selbst einige nachgerüstet hab, hat mich vielleicht verdächtig gemacht... sonst hab ich keine ahnung, was das soll... wenigstens war der polizist sehr nett.


----------



## dubdubidu (4. September 2006)

Das mitm Jehle und der Polizei ist schon heftig  lassen sich denn Komponenten überhaupt eindeutig identifizieren? ich denk dem Polizisten wird klar gewesen sein, dass der besuch an sich net viel Erfolg bringen kann, es seidenn bei dir im Wohnzimmer würden sich Bremsen, Schaltwerke und wassweissichwas staplen, und alle neu 

Warum ich eigentlich poste.. schon fast wieder vergessen :
Habt Ihr evtl am Wochenende (Sa Nachmittag bzw. So) vor ne Tour zu fahren? Würde mich nun wirklich gerne mal anschliessen, aber zu den AfterWork-Treffs reichts mir zeitlich nie


----------



## carmin (4. September 2006)

Das kommende WoE ist vsl das einzige, wo ich zum Beiken Zeit hab... Also ich will unbedingt -- komme, was da wolle 

Allerdings liebäugle ich grade auch mit dem Gedanken, dann endlich mal einen Beikpark aufzusuchen. Hätte da jemand Interesse?

dubdubidu: bei Deinem Avatar denk ich immer, der ist online... Aber es hat was


----------



## dubdubidu (4. September 2006)

hmm.. bikepark würd mich auch mal interessieren, auch wenn ich da nur passiv dran teilnehmen kann.....  Ich bin so wahnsinnig neugierig seit der Eurobike.
wo gibts denn sowas überhaupt?  

carmin: mein avatar iss doch immer online, nur ich eben nich


----------



## axx (4. September 2006)

Weil ihr euch so über grüne Punkte freut, will ich mal großzügig sein 



			
				carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Das kommende WoE ist vsl das einzige, wo ich zum Beiken Zeit hab... Also ich will unbedingt -- komme, was da wolle



 das einzige dieses Jahr?

Nächstes WE soll das Wetter schon wieder schlecht werden, kam grad im Radio 

Ich vermut mal, du willst nach Wildbad? Sa oder So?

@summit (falls du hier zufällig mitliest) bzw @carmin: wann gibt's denn die Nokian-Sammelbestellung? Mich würden vorab die Preise für den WCX 300 und den leichteren Freddy interessieren.

@Ralph: Sorry, wollte Dich nicht als Zeitfahrer outen. Hab Dir einen schwarzen Balken über die Augen gemalt


----------



## carmin (4. September 2006)

dubdubidu schrieb:
			
		

> wo gibts denn sowas überhaupt?


Die sprießen inzwischen wie Pilze aus dem Boden (sehr anschaulich auf der Karte )



			
				axx schrieb:
			
		

> Weil ihr euch so über grüne Punkte freut, will ich mal großzügig sein


so lange man dafür keine Gebühr ans DSD abführen muss, oder einem die grünen Punkte nicht übers Veschperbrot krabseln, hab ich durchaus Sympathie dafür.



			
				axx schrieb:
			
		

> das einzige dieses Jahr?


Äh, ich meinte im September. Wobei mir grad nicht mehr einfallen will, was denn am 24. war... Ich werd alt.



			
				axx schrieb:
			
		

> Ich vermut mal, du willst nach Wildbad? Sa oder So?


Wieso "oder"...  Ernsthaft: habe noch keine Pläne. (Was in der Karte bei Göppingen bzw Wiesensteig eingezeichnet ist, existiert offenbar noch nicht wirklich...)


----------



## junkyjerk (5. September 2006)

also, wann heute wo treffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torock (5. September 2006)

18.00 an der Brücke? oder Nachtfahrt?


----------



## nrsTomNU (5. September 2006)

18.00 an der brücke ist OK, dann aber zügig los...
Also bitte pünktlich, es wird schon wieder schnell dunkel, ab 20.00 wird es im wald schon schwierig mit den lichverhältnissen.

So long, bis nachher..
  Thomas


----------



## junkyjerk (5. September 2006)

shice, ich brauch mal ne telefonnummer von einem von euch, der auch sein handy nachher dabei hat, da ich erst ein wenig später aus dem büro komme... ich treff euch dann unterwegs...


----------



## axx (5. September 2006)

Sorry, ich meld mich vom 18 Uhr Termin ab.
Ich konnte jetzt schon der Arbeit entkommen, und mach mich gleich mit carmin auf den Weg. Vielleicht trifft man sich ja noch.


----------



## junkyjerk (5. September 2006)

hat einer die telefonnummer von den beiden, damit wir die von unterwegs anfunken können?


----------



## junkyjerk (5. September 2006)

na da haben wir uns ja mal alle wieder schön verpasst.. shice. ich war 7 min zu spät. bin dann vollgas in die bekannte richtung hochsträss geheizt, dann nach blaubeuren, hab aber keinen mehr gesehen, ausser ner menge anderer biker... wo wart ihr unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torock (5. September 2006)

Mist. Dachte du kommst nicht mehr. Deswegen sind wir recht pünktlich losgefahren. Sind den normalen Zubringer nach Blaubeuren gefahren. Nach dem ersten Waldstück dann Richung Blaustein runter und ins Lautertal über den Kantentrail. Danach über Weidach nach Blaustein und den Berg wieder hoch zum Zubringer.


----------



## junkyjerk (5. September 2006)

manno, hoffentlich kommen wir die woche nochmal zum biken... vielleicht am mittwoch?


----------



## nrsTomNU (6. September 2006)

Hi JJ,
das tut mir jetzt auch leid, dass du uns so knapp verpasst hast.
Wir sind aber auch zu beginn sehr zügig los, war dann wohl etwas zu schnell.
Aber sind eine schöne runde gefahren, viel bergauf, viele trails, war echt klasse.
Aber ab 20.00 wurde es schon wieder kritisch mit den lichtverhältnissen, aber.....
die beiden anderen jungs hatten ihre strahler dabei, das war ja dann schon beeindruckend, wie hell das wird, insbesondere die lupine von gasman, echt überzeugend.
Vielleicht kann ich mich durchringen, zum night ride, dann aber nur bis der erste schnee fällt (wir wollen ja mal nicht gleich übertreiben ;-)

Heute um 18.00?  Ich wäre dabei.

So long
 Thomas


----------



## junkyjerk (6. September 2006)

na dann nehm ich vielleicht heute auch mal meine lampe mit, bin gestern trotz vollgas die ganze zeit nur knapp vor einbruch der totalen dunkelheit heimgekommen..

heute 17:30 uhr wär fein, vielleicht kommen ja noch ein paar andere mit? wollte vielleicht in die böfinger halde mit mike und dirk....


----------



## dubdubidu (6. September 2006)

Hallo Ihrs! 

Wildbad... was ich darüber les ist mir das (für dieses jahr ) zu heftig, da würd ich net mit.... hab angst 

heute Abend hab ich aber Zeit und würde gerne mitfahrn. Ich wäre dann allerdings erst um 17:25 in Ulm am Hbf, vorausgesetzt der Zug ist pünktlich  ... 

Wo ist denn eurer Treffpunkt? Brücken gibts ja viele in Ulm 
Würde mich freuen wenn ihr mich mitnehmt


----------



## junkyjerk (6. September 2006)

also wenn du mit in die böfinger halde willst, dann kann ich dich auch am bahnhof abholen, ich komm wahrscheinlich mitm singlespeed


----------



## dubdubidu (6. September 2006)

junkyjerk schrieb:
			
		

> also wenn du mit in die böfinger halde willst, dann kann ich dich auch am bahnhof abholen, ich komm wahrscheinlich mitm singlespeed



Singlespeed?  so wie du fragst wird die böfinger halde wohl was anderes sein als eure "normalen" touren....
Google Earth ist da auch net allzu aufschlussreich 
Was erwartet mich denn da?


----------



## junkyjerk (6. September 2006)

ein kleines waldstück mit ziemlich anspruchsvollen, wenn auch ziemlich kurzen trails, mit ein paar sprüngen und anliegerkurven, geht halt ziemlich oft auf und ab...


----------



## dubdubidu (6. September 2006)

na, ankuggen kann man sich das ja mal 
17:30 (sicherheitshalber) vorm bahnhof? ich bin da


----------



## nrsTomNU (6. September 2006)

Im prinzip würde bei mir 17.30 auch gehen (könnte knapp werden), aber ich würde heute lieber auf km fahren, da wir gestern schon eher trail lastig waren
(über Hochsträss bis Blaubeuren, und zurück dann wieder 2-3mal hoch und runter an der kante entlang blautal).

gruss 
 Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (6. September 2006)

wir können ja erstmal in die halde, danach kann man ja immer noch kurz ins lautertal oder wir machen an der donau ein paar km... über pfuhl oder hintenrum wieder nach ulm rein


----------



## junkyjerk (6. September 2006)

also dann 17:30uhr vorm bahnhof


----------



## torock (6. September 2006)

vor welchem? Würd auch mitkommen.


----------



## carmin (6. September 2006)

Die 2000 Beiträge müssen wir auch noch feiern...



> ... sehr zügig ... wohl etwas zu schnell ... vollgas die ganze zeit ...


Na, Ihr macht mir ja Mut... 

Wobei, eigentlich isses ja nicht schlimm, gleich mehrere Biketreffs zu haben, dann kann sich jeder nach seinem aktuellen Geschmack was aussuchen:

*SS:* schnelle Schotterrunde (für Tom, Peter, ...)
*ST:* schnelle Trailrunde (für jj, ...)
*LT:* langsame Trailrunde
*VBT:* Explorationstour (mit Verzweiflung, Blut und Tränen)

axx und ich haben gestern die VBT-Variante gewählt. Heute haben wir beide keine Zeit, würden aber Do oder Fr nochmal (LT) oder (VBT) machen.


----------



## junkyjerk (6. September 2006)

@torock: hauptbahnhof ulm, mitm burgerking drinne


----------



## torock (6. September 2006)

ok


----------



## carmin (6. September 2006)

dubdubidu schrieb:
			
		

> na, ankuggen kann man sich das ja mal


Jetzt bin ich aber auf das Fazit gespannt... 

Hier noch die Statistik über die letzten 1008 Beiträge (ich werd mich künftig also _noch_ mehr zurückhalten müssen ):

```
axx............... 154
BBhüpfer............ 1
bischoff............ 7
carmin............ 188
Chaka-Checka........ 6
chickenway-user.... 92
chorge............. 16
daif................ 2
Der Stefan.......... 8
Donmikele........... 4
Don Stefano........ 33
dubdubidu........... 9
enrique4711......... 1
Fetz............... 15
flo_................ 3
gasman............. 88
Jazz................ 1
junkyjerk......... 169
kito................ 1
kupfermark........ 115
Kuschelbaer8........ 2
Lady_Eve............ 1
marcfr.............. 4
marksfreundin....... 2
merlin491........... 6
nrsTomNU........... 12
Panzerschiff........ 2
Spookeman........... 1
summit.............. 8
techstar............ 8
TheDream............ 7
torock............. 41
Trailrider79........ 1
```


----------



## torock (6. September 2006)

You talk too much ;-) 
Frag mich grad ich auf Platz sieben komme.

Habs gefunden:
6h-Rennen in Blaubeuren 
=>
http://www.6std-mtb-race.de.vu/


----------



## dubdubidu (6. September 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt bin ich aber auf das Fazit gespannt...



wie soll ich das nun wieder verstehen? 

Ich leb noch, mein rad auch... Naja, drei blaue Flecken hab ich, aber nicht das jammern wert. Ich hab ausgesehen wie Anfänger am Berg, bin um einiges einfach drumrum gefahren und hab ab und an mal geschoben.  jaaaaa, sah sicherlich furchtbar unelegant aus. Aber die anderen waren so lieb auf mich zu warten oder mich zu suchen, wenn ich falsch abgebogen war   
Also ich fands klasse und werde ab morgen mal Stellen zum heimlich üben bei mir in der nähe suchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torock (6. September 2006)

Hab nichts gesehen, ausser einem total verschrockenen Wanderer, mit der Kinnlade am Boden und nem Herzinfakt schon nahe. 
Den Roadgap hätte ich wohl auch gesehen, wenn ich das erste mal dabei gewesen wäre. ;-) War schon recht schnell.


----------



## junkyjerk (6. September 2006)

war mal wieder recht lustig in der halde, next time aber wieder ne tour, is auf die dauer nich immer das gleiche.... aber fahrtechnik lernt man schon ein wenig in der halde..


----------



## junkyjerk (6. September 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt bin ich aber auf das Fazit gespannt...
> 
> Hier noch die Statistik über die letzten 1008 Beiträge (ich werd mich künftig also _noch_ mehr zurückhalten müssen ):
> 
> ...




ach du schande, bin ich wohl quasselstrippe nummer 2...


----------



## torock (6. September 2006)

Können ja morgen auch den Rennkurs abfahren.


----------



## torock (6. September 2006)

Sozusagen ein SS+ST


----------



## junkyjerk (6. September 2006)

also ich bin dabei, morgen nehm ich vielleicht dann auch licht mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (7. September 2006)

also was ist nun mit biken heute??? wann und wo und wohin gehts los?


----------



## junkyjerk (7. September 2006)

na leute, was geht heute noch? ich hätte wieder ab 17:30uhr zeit, vielleicht mal wieder ne etwas grössere runde...


----------



## torock (7. September 2006)

17.30 wollte ich auch vorschlagen. Treffpunkt an der Brücke.
Kommt eigentlich noch ein zusätzliches Team für das 6h-Rennen zusammen?
Mixed Teams sind ja irgendwie nicht erlaubt. Von daher bin ich allein, weil meine Kumpels irgendwie rumzicken bzw. keine Zeit haben :-(
Habe kein Problem mit nem 2er Team


----------



## pr0phet (7. September 2006)

hi, wollt mal fragen wie anspruchsvoll eure abendlichen touren so sind? wenn sie nich zu wild sind würde ich auch mal gern mitfahrn, hab mein bike nämlich noch nich so lang...


----------



## junkyjerk (7. September 2006)

komme ein wenig später, komme einfach nicht aus dem büro...


----------



## torock (7. September 2006)

Woa die Tour hat gebrummt.
TdT, Rusenschloss, Kantentrail. Und das komplett ohne Licht.  

*@pr0phet:*
Kommt drauf an. Wenn du aus dem Sattel gehen kannst, dann sollte die Fahrtechnik wenigstens kein Problem sein, ansonsten heissts halt schieben.
Böfingerhalde ist für Fahrtechniktraining recht gut und da lässt es sich auch gut warten. Bei den anderen Touren kommt es auf die selber Tour drauf an und vorallem auf das was du dich draust.

Bezogen auf Geschwindigkeit:
? Alles dabei von gemütlicher Feierabendrunde bis zum Speedkurs.
Normalerweise wird die Geschwindigkeit aber immer angepasst bzw. gewartet bei Abfahrten.

Ich werd nächste Woche wohl Böfinger Halde fahren. Dann kannst mal mitfahren. *Helm *aber nicht vergessen. Die Äste und die Bäume sind gemein gefährlich.


----------



## pr0phet (7. September 2006)

alles klar dann werd ich auf jeden fall nächst woche mal mitkommen! paar trails rund um herrlingen und blaubeuren bin ich schon gefahren, und das ging eigentlich ohne probleme...


----------



## dubdubidu (7. September 2006)

Guten Abend Ihrs! 

mal ne kleine zwischenfrage.... Wie ist es denn am Wochenende in der Böfinger halde zu fahren? Mal vorausgesetzt das Wetter spielt mit wollte ich nochmal über gehn... Naja, ich will mich zum zweiten trichter überwinden wenn ich ehrlich bin. Lässt es sich (auch in meiner geschwindiglkeit plus eventuelle Fortschritte ) dort am Wochenende gut fahren, oder bin ich da eher ein Hinderniss für die zigtausend anderen?


----------



## junkyjerk (7. September 2006)

naja so dramatisch wird es wohl nicht werden, dass du jemandem im wege bist...  aber vielleicht machen wir uns auch mal wieder ins lautertal, da gibbet auch ein paar schöne trails, man ist wenigstens mal ein wenig unterwegs mit fahren beschäftigt. samstag sind wir ja mal in blaubeuren beim 6h race


----------



## Keri (8. September 2006)

Hallo, komme zwar nicht gerade aus der Ulmer Gegend, aber würde trotzdem mal gerne mitfahren. Vorausgesetzt ihr nehmt mich mit  Fahrt ihr auch mal an einem Samstag oder Sonntag?

so long, Keri


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubdubidu (8. September 2006)

junkyjerk schrieb:
			
		

> samstag sind wir ja mal in blaubeuren beim 6h race



Ich weiss  

Ich wäre auch unabhängig von euch da hin, hab ich kein problem mit 
"nicht so dramatisch" hört sich aber doch nach viel Verkehr auf den Trails an... Mal sehen, wie mir zu mute ist.


----------



## junkyjerk (8. September 2006)

mach dir mal keine sorgen, ich hab da noch nie mehr als ne handvoll biker gesehen, also fahr ruhig hin, sollte keine probleme geben.. 

samstag sind wir von 9-15uhr beschäftigt mit im-kreis-fahren. vielleicht schaut ihr ja mal vorbei... ist der sportplatz und das sportheim in sonderbuch oben...


----------



## torock (8. September 2006)

Ist wohl eher 10-16 Uhr. Um 9 sitz ich noch beim frühstücken ;-)

Zeltet ihr heute Abend dort? Oder schreibt ihr euch bloss ein und besichtigt die Strecke?


----------



## junkyjerk (8. September 2006)

wir fahren so gegen halb 3 oder 3 mal nach blaubeuren, wenn du also mitwillst, sach mal schnell bescheid. wir schauen uns die strecke mal an, vielleicht ist sie schon ausgeschildert


----------



## torock (8. September 2006)

Würde mitkommen


----------



## torock (8. September 2006)

Ab 15.00 Anreise möglich
Ab 18.00 Streckenbesichtigung möglich

Das würde dann Kaffeetrinken heissen.


----------



## gasman (8. September 2006)

morgen nach nem gepflegten frühstück richtung sonderbuch, so gegen später vormittag. kommt jemand mit?


----------



## junkyjerk (8. September 2006)

hi gasman, dann werden wir uns ja dort vor ort sehen, wir fahren in nem 4er team, aber eigentlich nicht auf zeit, sondern nur zur gaudi... bis morgen dann


----------



## gasman (8. September 2006)

wasislos? keiner da morgen. gibts ja gar net.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (8. September 2006)

Kontaktier doch mal den axx, ich glaub, der heckt grad was aus 
Für mich gehts morgen früh (nach einem wahrscheinlich nicht so gepflegten Frühstück) nach Löwenschritt. Oder so ähnlich. *hüpf*

pr0phet, Keri: sagt mal, hab ich mit einem von Euch auf der Eurobike gequatscht? Wie seid Ihr auf diesen Thread gestoßen? (Willkommen jedenfalls!) Ostrach musst ich ehrlich gesagt erstmal in google-maps eingeben.

Fahrt ruhig mal mit jj, ist ein Erlebnis  Falls es je zu schnell gewesen sein sollte, nicht verzagen. Ich hoffe, dass ich nächste Woche auch mal wieder dabei bin.

Heut ist mir übrigens auch Eisbär mal wieder über den Weg gefahren. Will auch mal wieder vorbeischaun bei uns. Was ist eigentlich aus Panzerschiff geworden?


----------



## junkyjerk (8. September 2006)

@carmin: nee da haste was falsch verstanden, ich fahre morgen beim 6h race mit, die andern wollen uns nur mal besuchen kommen...

@gasman: der flo wollte auch vielleicht nach sonderbuch fahren, vielleicht schaut der hier nachher noch rein...


----------



## flo_ (8. September 2006)

Also bei gemächlicherem Tempo würde ich das wohl schon in Erwägung ziehen.
War allerdings in den letzten 2 Monaten nur 3 mal oder so Biken ;-)

Wobei ich wohl eher gegen nachmittag rüberfahren wollte - um vielleicht die letzten 1-2 Stunden live mitzuerleben. Quasi die Crunch-Time wie man im Basketball sagt 

oder vielleicht nehm ich auch den Zug nach Blaubeuren


----------



## torock (8. September 2006)

Ich bin auch beim Rennen dabei, von daher muss ich ein bisschen früher dort sein.


----------



## junkyjerk (8. September 2006)

wie kommst du nach blaubeuren? ich hol um halb 8 den mike ab. könnte dich noch mitnehmen...


----------



## gasman (8. September 2006)

hey flo, axx...wer auch immer.... mir is des tempo egal. finds blos allein ätzend. wollte allerdings so am späten nachmittag zurück sein. schau morgen früh nochmal rein, ansonsten bis denne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torock (8. September 2006)

Wir fahren mit dem Zug kurz nach 8 rüber. Werden dann so kurz vor 9 da sein. Hoffentlich noch gerade richtig fuer nen Kaffee


----------



## junkyjerk (8. September 2006)

alles klar, dann sehen wir uns vor ort...


----------



## flo_ (9. September 2006)

Also ich werde wohl so um halb 2 / 2 losfahren, dann da ne Stunde rumhängen und dann reimradeln.


----------



## junkyjerk (9. September 2006)

so, sind wieder alle teilnehmer des forums heil zu hause angekommen?

der renntag war wirklich sehr gut, wetter war ja fantastisch und die strecke war auch nicht von schlechten eltern 

haben u.a. mit der deutschen meisterin u19 gequatscht, nette leute kennengelernt und den 8.platz in der herren 4er wertung gemacht.  
und das mit nem freerider im team... 

gasman und flo haben uns noch besucht, torock und seine bekannte sind auch super gefahren, auch 8. geworden... 

auf der rückfahrt haben wir noch axx und seinen kumpel gesehen...


----------



## gasman (9. September 2006)

@ junkyjerk
danke für den tip in sonderbuch. war wirklich schön zu fahren. viel flow und bis runter zum blautopf gut zu fahren. das was ich vormittags gefahren war kam weiter vorne runter und hatte viel mehr enge serpentinen. bin über den y-trail heim und musste für ein kurzes stück auf eure strecke, hab aber keinen behindert, weil gerade gar niemand kam. im grünen schlauch lagen ein paar kleine bäumchen. ist mir neu. die treppe nach herrlingen runter habe ich auch noch mitgenommen. is mitm fully echt spassig. schüttelt einen deutlich weniger durch als mitm hartteil. hab die ganze strecke keinen einzigen menschen gesehen. kaum zu glauben bei den bedingungen. alle trails trocken. genial. 
@ alle 
hab leider am dienstag abend einen nicht verschiebbaren termin, geht also nix. gibts jemand der jetzt schon weiss ob er am mittwoch zeit hätte. bei mir könnte es gehen, muss näxte woche nicht nach donauwörth.


----------



## junkyjerk (9. September 2006)

@gasman: nichts zu danken für den tip, den trail find ich auch sehr gut...

@alle: also da das wetter next week noch super bleiben soll, bin ich dabei... egal wann, hauptsache nicht vor 17uhr, ich nehm auch gern mein licht mit, muss nur schauen, wie ich die noch an meinen helm befestigt bekomme...


----------



## torock (10. September 2006)

Heil sind wir zu Hause angekommen, allerdings ein wenig ausgemergelt. Die Rückfahrt hatte es noch in sich, mit dem wunderbaren Gegenwind  
Den 8. Platz haben wir auch nur bekommen, weil Judith in der letzten Runde den richtigen aus der roten Fraktion, von denen es ja reichlich gab, überholt hat. 
Momentan hab ich aber immer noch keine Ahnung wieviel Runden wir gefahren sind. Sie waren auf jedenfall verdammt abwechslungsreich und wenigstens abwärts verdammt schnell.
Nächstes Jahr auf jedenfall wieder und dann als Einzelstarter


----------



## junkyjerk (10. September 2006)

du harter hund, na dann viel spass sag ich nur...

auf nem marathon mir 6h die kante zu geben ist ja kein problem, weil die strecke nicht ständig die gleiche ist, aber 6h im kreis fahren, ich weiss nicht, das würde mich wahrscheinlich doch sehr ermüden, mental mein ich


----------



## torock (10. September 2006)

Ich sag nur Pornobikes. Das sollte Abwechslung genug sein


----------



## junkyjerk (10. September 2006)

pornobikes? meinste damit die rosa bikes der bergamont mädels?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torock (10. September 2006)

welches denn sonst. Ich glaub ich mach meins blau


----------



## torock (10. September 2006)

Mal sehen ob es mit den Bildern klappt.
Das 4er-TEam bei der Siegerehrung:





DAs 2er-Team bei der Siegerehrung:





Weitere Fotos in meinem Profil


----------



## junkyjerk (10. September 2006)

cool, danke fürs reinstellen der fotos... weiss einer, wann die die ergebnisse online stellen?

und vielleicht bringste deine bekannte mal mit zum biken, tempo wird immer ein wenig ruhiger, wenn mädels dabei sind


----------



## carmin (10. September 2006)

Was ist denn das für eine Siegtrophäe? Ein Pack Nudeln...? Und wer der viere auf dem oberen Bild ist der Freerider?

Bei mir wirds kommende Woche wohl sowieso eher Mittwoch als Dienstag; wir kommen grade vom Bikeparken und mir tun jetzt schon sowas die Oberschenkel weh, das wird morgen sicher wieder ein anständiger Muskelkater *gmll* Dreimal hingeschmissen, Gabel futsch, aber sonst endgeil.


----------



## junkyjerk (11. September 2006)

@carmin: der 2. von links ist der dirk, der mit seinem bergamont big air 2 an den start gegangen ist. welche gabel haste denn geschrottet? und wie? wart ihr in bad wildbad oder wo? gibts fotos?


----------



## carmin (11. September 2006)

junkyjerk schrieb:
			
		

> @carmin: der 2. von links ist der dirk, der mit seinem bergamont big air 2 an den start gegangen ist.


Coole Sache! Und er ist auch aus Ulm? Oder gar ausm Forum?


			
				junkyjerk schrieb:
			
		

> welche gabel haste denn geschrottet? und wie? wart ihr in bad wildbad oder wo? gibts fotos?


Wir warn in Leogang. Fotos gibts nur sehr begrenzt, ich schau heut abend mal. Gabel: die Fox 36 -- ist nicht wirklich Schrott, hat aber überhaupt keine Zugstufe mehr (fühlt sich ziemlich unangenehm an), hat sich auch seltsam verhärtet (ich krieg sie mit aller Gewalt grade zur Hälfte rein), und die FW-Verstellung ist auch kaum noch möglich. kA was da genau die Ursache ist. Ein Bekannter von Daniel hatte dort mit seiner Fox 40 anscheinend ähnliche Symptome, die sie auf einen Montagefehler zurückführen. Die haben die Gabel dann aufgemacht, ein paar kaputte Teile rausgeworfen und wieder zusammengebaut.


----------



## Oh-Markus (11. September 2006)

Hi hi,
wir waren die, die in der letzten Runde noch geschnappt worden sind, und auf dem 9. Platz bei den 4 Teams gelandet sind.

War aber ne klasse Strecke.

Bilder sind bei uns schon online, könnt Ihr unter http://www.team-freizeitstress.de sehen.

Viele Grüße

Markus


----------



## junkyjerk (11. September 2006)

na dann hab ich wohl euren letzten mann geschnappt... hehe, wusste garnicht, dass das so knapp war...


----------



## dubdubidu (11. September 2006)

scheint ja ein echt tolles event gewesen zu sein  Schade, dass ich es nimmer geschafft hab vorbei zu schauen. Hab mich Samstag mit Golfen versucht, war klasse aber die Zeit verging viel zu schnell,  sonst wär ich noch gekommen.
Sonntag hatte ich dann (unvorstellbar, aber tatsächlich wahr) so Muskelkater dass ich mich nimmer anständig aufs bike setzen konnte, also war die Idee mit der Böfinger Halde auch hinfällig. Falls Ihr also die Tage mal da hin geht und mich nochmal ertragen könnt... Ich würd gerne mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oh-Markus (11. September 2006)

Hi hi,
stimmt, war ziemlich knapp. 
In der vorletzten Runde hab ich "euren" noch kurz vor dem Ziel geschnappt ... 


Markus


----------



## pressair (11. September 2006)

Oh-Markus schrieb:
			
		

> Hi hi,
> stimmt, war ziemlich knapp.
> In der vorletzten Runde hab ich "euren" noch kurz vor dem Ziel geschnappt ...
> 
> ...




Das muss dann der Dirk mit seinem "Downhill- Panzer" gewesen sein... 

Für mich war es mein erstes Rennen überhaupt und ich fand es echt toll- trotz des Ehrgeizes waren dort sehr entspannte Leute an zu treffen (ich war der mit dem Checker- Pig und den Lidl- Rad- Klamotten  ) von den Geländefahrradschnellfahrfreunden 

Grüße,
Mike


----------



## junkyjerk (11. September 2006)

du meinst den freerider? dirk hat ordentlich gas gegeben, aber dann musste ich nochmal ran, weil noch eine runde zu fahren war, obwohl es schon nach 16 uhr war.. naja, gott sei dank muss man ja nun sagen, denn so hammer doch noch den 8. gemacht...


----------



## junkyjerk (11. September 2006)

@dubdubidu: wir fahren heute so gegen 17uhr ins lautertal...


----------



## dubdubidu (11. September 2006)

junkyjerk schrieb:
			
		

> @dubdubidu: wir fahren heute so gegen 17uhr ins lautertal...



schade, komm heute vor 19:00 nicht ausm Büro


----------



## junkyjerk (11. September 2006)

na dann halt irgendwann anders diese woche, wetter soll ja schön bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (12. September 2006)

junkyjerk schrieb:
			
		

> gibts fotos?


Ein paar:

Ein Blick von der Gondel (daher die Reflexionen) auf die Northshores -- manche klagen ja, dass das viel zu wenig sei, aber ich tät sagen, fahr das erst ma *g* Bisschen abgeschreckt hat mich, dass man eingangs gar nicht gesehen hat, welcher Abzweig in einem üblen Drop endet...





Hier etwa fängts an -- für einen Blick in die Berge sollte man aber dennoch besser anhalten, sonst hats einen gleich verbeutelt:





Lift war ziemlich teuer, dafür haben wir echt preisgünstig übernachtet 





Aber über den Lift kann man wirklich nicht meckern: Einchecken hands-free (dank RFID), und praktisch keine Wartezeiten. (Lustig fand ich ein älteres Ehepaar, wo der Mann sagte "schnell, da kommt grad eine" -- dabei kommt bei 132 Gondeln ja alle paar Sekunden eine)





Und hier noch meine überhaupt allerersten DH-Fotos (nichlachen, Joel), die Daniel beim Droppen zeigen.



 



(von mir existieren ja glücklicherweise keine Fotos...)


----------



## junkyjerk (12. September 2006)

nette fotos, auf sowas hätt ich auch mal bock.. aber ein passendes bike muss man sich dann halt vielleicht vor ort ausleihen


----------



## torock (12. September 2006)

boa die fahren Lift 
Hat heue jemand Lust auf Blautalrunde um 17.30 oder 18.00? Licht wäre sicherlich nicht schlecht, sonst müssen wir wieder so heizen.


----------



## carmin (12. September 2006)

Apropos Joel, der hat am WoE ja auch wieder die krassen Fotos geschossen...


----------



## junkyjerk (12. September 2006)

ich muss heute mal dringend wieder was einkaufen gehen, mein kühlschrank gähnt vor leere.. aber generell hätt ich schon bock, war zwar gestern schon mit mike im lautertal, aber vielleicht gibbet ja noch alternativen


----------



## torock (12. September 2006)

was schlägst vor? Können auch erst um 20.00 fahren. Mir egal


----------



## junkyjerk (12. September 2006)

nee das ist zu spät, ich mach heute so gegen 16uhr schluss, dann schnell einkaufen und dann bin ich startklar... 18uhr abfahrt sollte eigentlich kein problem darstellen


----------



## torock (12. September 2006)

Okay. dann 1800 an der Brücke.


----------



## junkyjerk (12. September 2006)

@torock: wir haben uns heute für die kult-bike-night angemeldet (www.kult-bike-night.de). sind nun zu dritt, aber vielleicht findest du noch 2, die auch bock drauf haben.


----------



## pr0phet (12. September 2006)

wenn eure runde nicht zu hart wird, würd ich auch mitfahrn! ein gescheites licht hab ich allerdings nicht! was für ne brücke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torock (12. September 2006)

Wird nicht zu hart. Ein Kumpel von mir wollte vielleicht auch noch mitkommen.


----------



## torock (12. September 2006)

Mal sehen wie ich München überleb. Die Kult-Bike-Night ist ja dann schon das Wochenende drauf.


----------



## bischoff (12. September 2006)

pr0phet schrieb:
			
		

> was für ne brücke?




Hi!

würd mich auch interessieren..

schnell POSTEN


----------



## junkyjerk (12. September 2006)

die brücke unterhalb vom roxy unter der autobrücke über die donau

ich schaff es heute leider nicht mehr, einkaufen hat zu lange gedauert...


----------



## torock (12. September 2006)

War noch ne recht lustige Tour mit ein paar neuen Bikern. Nach 2 kleinen Stürzen im TdT weiss ich jetzt wenigstens definitiv, dass die Clickies richtig eingestellt sind. Zum Glück musste nur ein bisschen Haut und das Tachokabel dran glauben . Jetzt weiss ich wenigstens, dass das Tachokabel anders verlegt werden muss.


----------



## nrsTomNU (13. September 2006)

Wer ist im TdT gestürzt, du Torock, oder die zwei neuen??
Ich würde heute fahren, 18.00 ab Brücke wie immer, evtl würde auch 17.30 gehen, kann ich aber nur kurzfristig noch bescheid geben.
Kommt jemand mit?

Gruss
 Thomas


----------



## carmin (13. September 2006)

Da ich mein Licht immer noch nicht wieder fit habe, würde ich heute eher schon um 17 Uhr starten, und das auch noch ab Herrlingen, um genügend Zeit zu haben für ein paar technischere Sachen.


----------



## junkyjerk (13. September 2006)

heute fahren hört sich eigentlich ganz gut an, muss noch was abklären, melde mich dann später hier wieder... bis nachher


----------



## junkyjerk (13. September 2006)

17uhr herrlingen hört sich gut an, wohin wolltest du fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (13. September 2006)

Rusenschloss und Seißer Höhe.


----------



## torock (13. September 2006)

Zur Abwechslung hats mich mal gmault. Welche Brücke ist das in Herrlingen?


----------



## junkyjerk (13. September 2006)

keine brücke, der bahnhof nehm ich mal an oder carmin?


----------



## carmin (13. September 2006)

ja, so da rum halt.


----------



## torock (13. September 2006)

okay. Bin dabei


----------



## junkyjerk (13. September 2006)

@torock: flo und ich auch, treffen uns so gegen 20 vor 5 bei mir, dann fahren wir gemeinsam nach herrlingen... du weisst ja wo ich wohne oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (13. September 2006)

1700 no way, bin froh wenn ich 1800 schaffe. kommt da noch jemand an die brücke? 
@carmin
nimm dein handy mit, vielleicht kann ich euch noch irgendwo treffen.


----------



## nrsTomNU (13. September 2006)

Ja, ich bin dabei, 18.00 Brücke ist OK.
Deine Lampe nicht vergessen ;-)

Gruss
 Thomas


----------



## carmin (13. September 2006)

Das Handy ist im Rucksack quasi fest installiert, aber okay, ich schalts dann auch mal ein. Das mit dem Treffen wird gleichwohl schwierig, denn wenn mein Plan goutiert wird, sind wir um 1800 irgendwo zwischen Blaubeuren und Seißen, und danach fahren wir ja auch wieder heimwärts...

Edit: Ah siehst, ist immer jemand da


----------



## axx (13. September 2006)

Bis um sechs schaff ich's wahrscheinlich auch, mal sehn.


----------



## axx (13. September 2006)

So, gerade heim gekommen.
Wir sind eine LT/VBT-Runde gefahren. Wobei Verzweiflung und Tränen eigentlich nicht gegeben waren. Also eher LT/DBubNühZk (Dornen, Blut und bei Nacht über hohe Zäune klettern)  

Steinbruch bei Nacht war klasse 

Wie war die 17 Uhr-Runde?


----------



## carmin (13. September 2006)

Steinbruch, hohe Zäune...?  Das würd mich aber interessieren, wo Ihr Euch rumgetrieben habt.

Trotz jj wars bei uns nicht so schnell, wie ich befürchtet hatte  Haben noch Mark abgeholt und waren dann zu sechst. Sind vom Rusenschloss und der Seißer Höhe zwei der Trails abgefahren, die wir neulich schon mal angetestet hatten. Auf dem Heimweg haben wir erst Mark verloren, später ging ich dann noch verlustig...


----------



## torock (13. September 2006)

Axel wo hast du dich eigentlich im Lautertal rumgetrieben? Warst auf einmal weg. Lautertal bis Blaustein war zur Abwechslung dafür ein wenig schneller. Danach gings ruhiger weiter.


----------



## junkyjerk (14. September 2006)

war das erste mal, das gleich 2 leute verlustig gegangen sind, aber schliesslich und letztendlich haben wir ja doch alle wieder gefunden, wenn auch erst zu hause, wie im falle mark


----------



## carmin (14. September 2006)

Oben am Kantentrail war meine Schaltbox lose geworden (warum auch immer) und wollte sie unten wieder richtig aufsetzen, um alle Gänge zu haben. Dann wart Ihr auf einmal alle weg. So hab mich halt für den Trail entschieden. Ist ja nicht schlimm, finde auch allein heim.

Generell könnten wir ja auch die DIMB-Touren-Praxis adaptieren, dass jeder regelmäßig nach seinem Hintermann schaut und (schon an der Abzweigung) wartet, bis er da ist. Dann kann nix passieren. Denn auch auf den Wartenden wird dann ja wieder gewartet.

Selbst Mark hätten wir nicht verloren, wenn wir nicht beim Sportplatz ums Eck gefahren, sondern schon an der Abzweigung stehen geblieben wären. Dass Mark nicht nach links schauen könnte, so weit hab ich aber auch nicht gedacht.


----------



## junkyjerk (14. September 2006)

das sollten wir demnächst wirklich beherzigen, regelmässig nach dem hintermann schauen, damit sowas nicht wieder passiert... also ab sofort wird sich umgeschaut, der zurückfallende sollte sich aber trotzdem bemerkbar machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (14. September 2006)

junkyjerk schrieb:
			
		

> der zurückfallende sollte sich aber trotzdem bemerkbar machen...



Wenn du ordentliches Tempo fährst, bin ich aber vielleicht nicht mehr in der Lage, ausser Schnaufen und Röcheln noch was von mit zu geben


----------



## torock (14. September 2006)

Dann musst halt ordentlich vom Rad fliegen, dass es einen tscheiden rumpser macht. Des werden die anderen schon hören ;-) So schnell fährt Jörg auch nicht dass man/frau keine Luft mehr hat sich zu äussern.
Hab ich gestern auch zu wenig gemacht. *An die Nase lang*


----------



## junkyjerk (14. September 2006)

naja, soooo schnell bin ich doch garnicht....


----------



## torock (14. September 2006)

Ist doch immer ne angenehme Reisegeschwindigkeit


----------



## torock (14. September 2006)

Hat zufällig jemand noch Ni-MH-Akku(s), welchen er mir nächstes Wochenende für das 24h-Rennen ausleihen kann. Wir haben zwar schon 9 Akkus für 3 Teams zusammen. Jedoch ist das ziemlich knapp bemessen, da wir Licht von ca. 20 Uhr bis 7 Uhr brauchen und da nicht mehr viel Reserve drin ist.


----------



## junkyjerk (14. September 2006)

du kannst dir ja mal meine selbstbaulampe anschauen, da hab ich 2 akkus für, die sollten zusammen so an die 10h halten bei extrem hellem licht. damit siehste auch was auf deinen runden


----------



## torock (14. September 2006)

Das wäre natürlich fein. Kannst mir ja mal zeigen. Würde morgen Abend noch einmal fahren. Wenn sich keiner meldet, fahr ich mal ne Nachtrunde. Bei Nacht im Gelände sollte ich vorher auch noch ein paar mal fahren, damit ich es kann und nicht schon wieder den Boden küsse.


----------



## junkyjerk (14. September 2006)

naja nachts machste halt ein wenig langsamer, da musste eh mehr aufpassen.. bei meinem 24h-rennen in münchen 2003 sind die meisten und schwersten unfälle nachts passiert, z.t. wegen müdigkeit und unaufmerksamkeit, z.t. aber auch wegen unvorsichtigkeit. einer der favoriten damals, tinker juarez, ist so ausgeschieden.... und der ist bekanntermassen ein tier auf dem gebiet 24h-rennen


----------



## Keri (14. September 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Kontaktier doch mal den axx, ich glaub, der heckt grad was aus
> Für mich gehts morgen früh (nach einem wahrscheinlich nicht so gepflegten Frühstück) nach Löwenschritt. Oder so ähnlich. *hüpf*
> 
> pr0phet, Keri: sagt mal, hab ich mit einem von Euch auf der Eurobike gequatscht? Wie seid Ihr auf diesen Thread gestoßen? (Willkommen jedenfalls!) Ostrach musst ich ehrlich gesagt erstmal in google-maps eingeben.
> ...



Gute Frage wie ich hier gelandet bin... so nebenbei beim surfen  
Auf der Eurobike war ich leider nicht... da lag ich verkratzt und ziemlich grün & blau auf dem sofa und meine Wunden geleckt 
Hast Ostrach dann wenigstens gefunden??

Greetz Keri


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (14. September 2006)

ja servus keri, wann lernt man dich eigentlich mal kennen? haste nen sturz hingelegt?


----------



## carmin (14. September 2006)

Keri schrieb:
			
		

> da lag ich verkratzt und ziemlich grün & blau auf dem sofa und meine Wunden geleckt


War Deine Katze mit dem Futter nicht zufrieden? 



			
				Keri schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Ostrach dann wenigstens gefunden??


Klaro, ist heutzutage doch kein Problem mehr. Leider bissi weit für ne After-Wörk-Runde...

Hintergrund meiner Frage war, dass mir auf der Eurobike zwei (gar drei?) Ulmer begegnet sind, die ich dann auf diesen Thread aufmerksam gemacht habe. Aber womöglich ists doch nicht ganz so einfach, hier reinzufinden. Sollte mal ulmer-touren-thread-Visitenkarten drucken *g*


----------



## kupfermark (14. September 2006)

Boah, seit ihr fleissig hier. Schaut man mal einen Tag nich rein, muss man gleich anderthalb Seiten nachlesen, um wieder up2date zu sein. 

So, carmin ging also gestern auch noch verloren, lustig. 
Passiert aber sonst nie, wenn wir schneller unterwegs sind, oder? Aber stimmt schon, bisschen besser aufpassen kann nicht schaden. 

Hab endlich nen neuen Dämpfer drin, das Bergamont ist wieder renntauglich 

(Hab allerdings die Tage keine Zeit mehr für nen Ausritt   )

Gruss
Mark


----------



## junkyjerk (15. September 2006)

erste probefahrt schon gemacht? wie fühlt sich das bike denn an mit dem neuen dämpfer?


----------



## junkyjerk (15. September 2006)

übrigens, da mark ja am sonntag, den 24.09., den einstein-halbmarathon mitläuft und deswegen am 23.09. nicht mit zum oberstdorf mtb marathon kann, hab ich noch ne mitfahrgelegenheit frei.. also wenn einer von euch bock auf seinen vielleicht ersten, aber bestimmt nicht letzten marathon hat..... www.mtb-marathon.de da kann man sich infos holen und anmelden....


----------



## torock (15. September 2006)

Ich würd heut Abend um 20 Uhr nach Blaubeuren biken. Hat wer Lust mit zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (15. September 2006)

also, der stefan und ich fahren nach oberstdorf, wer will noch mit?


----------



## axx (15. September 2006)

Was habt ihr für eine Tour vor?

Susi und ich wollten morgen eine Tour von Immenstadt aus machen. Gasman, wie schaut's bei Dir aus? Hab dir gestern schon eine Mail geschrieben.

Unsere Tour:
Wir fahren von Immenstadt erstmal das Gunzesrieder Tal Richtung Westen. Nach der Grenze fahren wir nach Süden ins Balderschwanger Tal, und von Balderschwang unterhalb des Siplingerkopfs ins Ostertal. Von dort weiter zur Rangiswanger Alpe hinauf, und von dort Ri. Norden über den Hörner-Panoramaweg wieder zurück nach Gunzesried. Macht etwa 67km, 2000hm.


----------



## kupfermark (15. September 2006)

Ich bin noch nicht wirklich zum Fahren gekommen, nur hier im Treppenhaus bisschen und die Bordsteine ums Haus rum- fühlt sich bis jetzt nicht schlecht an..

Klingt schön eure Tour, ich geh morgen aufs Oktober-Fest. 

@torock: hätt auch noch Bock, wenn Du in Wippingen vorbeikommst, kannst ja klingeln. (Muss aber erst noch ne Runde joggen (ab sofort ca. 45 min))

Gruss
Mark


----------



## junkyjerk (15. September 2006)

@torock: hol mich doch ab, ich hab meine lampe schon aufm helm...


----------



## junkyjerk (15. September 2006)

@kupfermark: lass dann gleich ma schwätzen wegen oktoberfest morgen


----------



## axx (15. September 2006)

@jj: ich wollte den Oberstdorf-Marathon evtl. auch mitfahren. Ich entscheid mich aber erst kurzfristig, je nach Wetter, Lust und Laune.
Falls dann die Mitfahrgelegenheit noch besteht, fahr ich gern mit.

Die Uhrzeit ist ja schon unmenschlich... da muss man ja schon um 5 aufstehen


----------



## gasman (15. September 2006)

@axx
bei mir ist zu viel liegengeblieben, schaffs deshalb morgen nicht.

by the way

die wunden sind geleckt.
der gasman fährt so lang mit axx zum kreuz bis er blutet.

möchte den trail bis zum steinbruch hoch mal anders rum fahren. könnt auch lustig sein.


----------



## axx (15. September 2006)

Normalerweise stellt ein Kreuz-Weg ja 14 Stationen des Leidens dar. Bist also mit dem einen Sturz in den Dornenbusch noch glimpflich davongekommen 

Vielen Dank, dass du mitgekommen bist, und danach noch immer gut gelaunt warst


----------



## junkyjerk (16. September 2006)

@axx: kein problem, denn ich hab noch 2 plätze im auto frei.. wenn du also mitwillst, kein problem.. 

@all: mark und ich waren gestern zum ersten mal wieder nightriden: mann war das geil, war noch einigermassen warm, die trails sehr griffig, die lampen haben gut funktioniert. haben hasen, eichhörnchen (hätte mark fast geplättet ) und rehe im wald gesehen... die nächste zeit müssen wir unbedingt wieder mal abends im dunkeln losmachen... das war wieder einfach nur super!!!


----------



## torock (16. September 2006)

Nächstes mal bin ich dann auch dabei.
Hab gestern noch was arbeiten müssen und um zehn wollte ich dann fahren.  Hab mich meine Akkus zusammenpacken wollen aber da hab ich feststellen müssen, dass einer fehlt :-(. Erst mal die ganze Wohnung auf den Kopf gestellt. Ergebniss: de nada. Folge warten bis es hell wird und Akku suchen gehen. Muss ja irgendwo sein. Vermutlich beim Sturz aus dem Rucksack gefallen, weil die Woche hatte ich irgendwann mal einen offenen Rucksack  Dienstags Trail abgefahren nichts, dann Rusenschloss hoch und die S?-Stelle angeschaut und da lag er  So wie ich ihn hingelegt hab und nicht mitgenommen. Was mich da geritten hat würde mich auch mal interessieren.
Auf der Heimfahrt hab ich dann noch kurz vor dem Blautalcenter auf dem Radweg einen Achter bekommen. Zuhause nachgeschaut. Nippel zerrissen  Nachher mal nen neuen holen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (17. September 2006)

das komische knacken, das letzten mittwoch beim heimfahren so nervig war, wollte ich gestern mal untersuchen. hab alle möglichen ursachen angegangen und siehe da....kamen mir doch glatt die kügelchen aus dem rechten oberen Lager der Wippe einzeln entgegen. der käfig bestand nur noch aus krümeln. son mist. bei achim am karlsplatz gabs das lager leider nicht vorrätig, da noch nie bei einem rad kaputt gegangen. muss bis ende näxter woche auf das stumpi verzichten. 
gut wenn nochn hartteil rumsteht. dienstag??? licht??


----------



## junkyjerk (17. September 2006)

ja dienstag hört sich gut an... licht funzt gut, muss vielleicht noch akku laden...

hoffentlich hält sich das wetter..

@gasman: wenn du noch bock auf den letzten marathon dies jahr hast, dann meld dich doch noch für oberstdorf an... platz hab ich noch einen zum mitfahren..


----------



## junkyjerk (17. September 2006)

@kupfermark: hab noch einen anscheinend sehr interessanten marathon gefunden, in der nähe von karlsruhe: schau mal hier.... www.wasgau-mtb-marathon.de

also ich bin schwer am überlegen, ob wir da nicht die saison 2006 ausklingen lassen sollen...


----------



## gasman (17. September 2006)

@junkyjerk
oberstdorf geht nicht, weil ich beim einstein mitlaufe,
aber vielleicht das andere teil bei karlsruhe. kann ja ne kleine runde drehen, während ihr den rest abmistet.


----------



## junkyjerk (17. September 2006)

kein problem, die streckenlängen sind ja sehr variabel bei dem rennen, von kurz bis lang alles dabei


----------



## kupfermark (17. September 2006)

jo, nightride am Fr hat mal wieder wirklich Spass gemacht!

Wie wars bei euch im Allgäu??

@jj: das mit der Anmeldung für Wasgau machen wir morgen/die Woche mal, bin doch später heimgekommen und hatte noch bisschen was zu tun. 

Bis Di dann,
Mark


----------



## junkyjerk (17. September 2006)

@mark: ich hab es nicht erwarten kÃ¶nnen und mich schon mal angemeldet.hab Ã¼bernachtung, nudel-party und frÃ¼hstÃ¼ck gebucht, kurz&knackig-tour nicht. die 32â¬ startgebÃ¼hr hab ich schon Ã¼berwiesen...


----------



## torock (18. September 2006)

Bike ist repariert ;-)
Hat jemand Lust auf auf ne gemütliche Nachtfahrt um 20 Uhr?


----------



## dubdubidu (18. September 2006)

gemütlich? nachtfahrt? hmmm.... klingt gut  

hab heute abend Unterricht in Ulm bis 20 Uhr. Dann schnell raus ans Auto, umziehen, bike ausladen dann könnts schon losgehen... wäre quasi ca. 20:10 abfahrbereit am PH Salzstadel, beim Bahnhof wär ich dann um 20:15.
Wenn das für euch ok ist, würd ich gerne mitfahrn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torock (18. September 2006)

Ist okay. Also 20.15 Bahnhof Ulm.


----------



## junkyjerk (18. September 2006)

ich kann heute leider nicht. hab mir den hals gezerrt beim räkeln heute morgen.. tut hölle weh und bewegen kann ich mich auch nicht richtig... sone shice


----------



## kupfermark (18. September 2006)

@jj: alles klar, hab mich auch angemeldet! Tss, beim räkeln den Hals gezerrt. Erinnert mich bisschen an einen Bekannten, der sich beim Fernsehschauen den kleinen Finger gebrochen hat  

Ich fahr heut auch nicht, mir ist das Wetter zu eklig..
Mark


----------



## junkyjerk (18. September 2006)

@kupfermark: habe heute aus bad goisern post bekommen, mit 4 geilen fotos von der salzkammergut-trophy. die sind echt der hammer und die wollen nun 21â¬ retour, wenn mir die fotos gefallen.


----------



## kupfermark (18. September 2006)

@jj: mir haben sie diesmal nix geschickt (wahrscheinlich weil ich die letzten nicht bezahlt hab  )


----------



## junkyjerk (18. September 2006)

ich werd die mal bezahlen, denn auf der grossen runde nächstes jahr werden die wohl noch mehr fotos machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torock (18. September 2006)

Und zurück von der Tour. War richtig lustig und gar nicht dunkel 
Sind Rommelsteige, Wallabfahrt, Kantentrail und den mit dem Kanaldeckel gefahren.
Hoffentlich sind morgen die Wurzeln trocken.


----------



## junkyjerk (19. September 2006)

hoffentlich ist morgen mein hals wieder schmerzfrei..... tssss


----------



## sharkslayer (19. September 2006)

hallo zusammen, bin ein neu-ulmer, also neu in ulm und eigentlich "hauptberuflich" triathlet, fahre aber sehr gerne und momentan auch relativ viel MTB. ich bin nun durch zufall auf diesen thread gestossen und bin sehr erleichtert, dass es offenbar doch auch in ulm ein paar verrueckte gibt, die auch im winter und bei dunkelheit durch den wald heizen. sobald ich mir eine vernuenftige beleuchtung ans rad montiert habe, wuerde ich gerne mal eine eurer abendlichen runden mitfahren.


----------



## carmin (19. September 2006)

Der Haischlächter... *g* Willkommen!


----------



## torock (19. September 2006)

@jj: Dann schau mal dass du deinen Hals hinbekommst. Und nicht zu viel den Mädels hinterher schauen ;-)


----------



## torock (19. September 2006)

Wäre heute Abend dabei. Wann soll es los gehen? Ist bei mir wohl die letzte Tour vor München.


----------



## junkyjerk (19. September 2006)

ich hock auf meiner couch und lass es mir ein wenig gut gehen, dank laptop und wireless lan brauch ich auch nicht die ganze zeit rumrennen, hals geht schon fast wieder, war gestern noch in der notfallaufnahme im bwk und hab mir ein paar spritzen setzen lassen und medikamente geben lassen, würde so gerne heute abend auch fahren, aber dann bringt mich meine freundin wahrscheinlich um.... *ggg*


----------



## chickenway-user (19. September 2006)

torock schrieb:


> Wäre heute Abend dabei. Wann soll es los gehen? Ist bei mir wohl die letzte Tour vor München.



Gute Frage... Wenn ich meine Lampe fertig krieg (Sicherungshalter + langes Kabel bis in den Rucksack), wär ich auch dabei...


----------



## torock (19. September 2006)

@jj: Uiuuiui gleich so schlimm.

@chickenway-user: Dann fahfen wir halt erst später. Dunkel ist dunkel. Ich schlag jetzt einfach mal wieder 20.00 Brücke vor.


----------



## sharkslayer (19. September 2006)

wie muss man sich denn eure touren so ungefähr vorstellen (laenge, anspruch, strecke)? und wo trefft ihr euch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (19. September 2006)

länge: meist so um die 40km, manchmal ein wenig länger, aber auch mal kürzer
anspruch: technisch mittel, kondtionell je nach tempo
strecke: lautertal, blaubeuren, kiesental.....
treffpunkt: meist fussgängerbrücke über die donau unter der autobrücke, vom ehinger tor richtung donau, am roxy vorbei und dann unten rechts richtung donautal. nach ca. 300m kommt links die brücke über die donau...


----------



## junkyjerk (19. September 2006)

oh mann, ich seh schon ich muss mich heute abend in lebensgefahr begeben, ich will mitfahren


----------



## sharkslayer (19. September 2006)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> länge: meist so um die 40km, manchmal ein wenig länger, aber auch mal kürzer
> anspruch: technisch mittel, kondtionell je nach tempo
> strecke: lautertal, blaubeuren, kiesental.....
> treffpunkt: meist fussgängerbrücke über die donau unter der autobrücke, vom ehinger tor richtung donau, am roxy vorbei und dann unten rechts richtung donautal. nach ca. 300m kommt links die brücke über die donau...


he, he - da kann ich hinspucken ;-) 
ich wohne unten am galgenberg
ich seh mal zu, dass ich mein altes licht reaktiviere, vielleicht schaffe ichs dann schon heute
cu


----------



## torock (19. September 2006)

Lebensgefahr?
Dein Hals oder deine Freundin?


----------



## junkyjerk (19. September 2006)

naja mein hals ist weitesgehend wieder in ordnung, aber wenn meine freundin mitkriegt, dass ich heute biken gehe, könnte es krachen.... aber sie ist ja gottseidank bei einer freundin heute abend, da kann ich mich wahrscheinlich rausschleichen


----------



## kupfermark (19. September 2006)

Ach, 20 Uhr ist ja cool, hab schon befürchtet, ihr habt 18 Uhr ausgemacht, das hätt ich nämlich nicht geschafft. 

Bis nachher,
Mark


----------



## junkyjerk (19. September 2006)

@kupfermark: kannst du bitte mal deine gesässcreme mitbringen, ich brauch die für samstag


----------



## kupfermark (19. September 2006)

Geht klar! Ich nehm an, Du fährst mim Singlespeed? Ich nehms Bergamont, sonst schaff ichs nicht pünktlich..

Bis gleich,
Mark


----------



## chickenway-user (19. September 2006)

Ich schaffs net. Aber das habt ihr sicher schon gemerkt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (19. September 2006)

war bis 3/4 9 gebunkert. stinkt mir arg, jetzt wo ich wieder'n richtigen LiIon Akku hab. das wars dann die woche. ich hab jetzt nur noch lange arbeitstage. wird bitter am sonntag mit laufen. so long.


----------



## junkyjerk (19. September 2006)

so alle wieder daheim, war mal wieder echt nett, nur mein kleiner akku hat abgekackt, naja next time wieder den grossen...


----------



## chickenway-user (20. September 2006)

Bin grad eben fertig geworden mit Lampe basteln... Also mal wieder. Wieder ein Stück besser als letztes mal. Eigentlich müsste ich jetzt noch ne kleine Proberunde drehen


----------



## carmin (20. September 2006)

gasman schrieb:


> das wars dann die woche. ich hab jetzt nur noch lange arbeitstage.


Aber mit Licht kannst doch auch um 01:50 noch rumbeiken -- der chickenway ist bestimmt dabei 

Viel Erfolg und wenig Schmerzen am Sonntag! Da laufen ja echt haufen Bekannte mit...


----------



## sharkslayer (20. September 2006)

ja war echt cool gestern! 

die misses hat gar nicht glauben koennen, dass es ausser mir noch andere leute gibt die freiwillig nachts draussen rumfahren ;-)

torock hat mir schon den bauplan fuer die monsterlampe geschickt, da werd ich mich dann mal zuegig dranmachen.


----------



## junkyjerk (20. September 2006)

na leute, geht diese woche noch ne ruhige runde, von mir aus auch am freitag nachmittag, da müsste ich mich vor meinem marathon am samstag noch mal ein wenig bewegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El Martinos (20. September 2006)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> länge: meist so um die 40km, manchmal ein wenig länger, aber auch mal kürzer
> anspruch: technisch mittel, kondtionell je nach tempo
> strecke: lautertal, blaubeuren, kiesental.....
> treffpunkt: meist fussgängerbrücke über die donau unter der autobrücke, vom ehinger tor richtung donau, am roxy vorbei und dann unten rechts richtung donautal. nach ca. 300m kommt links die brücke über die donau...



Konditionell je nach Tempo???  

Wenn sowas vom Jörg kommt, leg ich mich glaub lieber vor den Fernseher...  (und ich wollt doch mal mitfahren...  )

Martin


----------



## junkyjerk (21. September 2006)

ja der martin, ich werd verrückt, wann gehma ma wieder fahren?


----------



## El Martinos (21. September 2006)

Hab grad noch den Arm im Gips...  Aber ab nächste Woche bin ich bei ner lockeren Runde wieder dabei, dann müsste er weg sein! 
Und deswegen bräucht ich auch ganz schnell deine Lampenbauanleitung...


----------



## junkyjerk (21. September 2006)

kannste gerne mal anschauen die funzel, aber erst nächste woche, da ich sie grad an torock verliehen habe für sein 24h-race in münchen... na dann freu ich mich schon, dich endlich mal wieder zu sehen...


----------



## kupfermark (21. September 2006)

Ich hab meine Lampe nach der Anleitung von joerky gebaut, hat auch ohne grosses technisches Verständnis ganz gut geklappt: http://www.joerky.de/ (Powerlampe 2) 

Kann nicht sagen, ob ich die Woche noch fahren werde, eher nach dem Lauf wieder..

Gruss
Mark


----------



## torock (21. September 2006)

@jj Die Lampe bekommst allerspätestens am Montag Nachmittag/Abend. Weiss noch nicht ob ich es am Sonntag noch nach Ulm schaffe. Oktoberfest ist ja auch noch   
Die Lampenhalterung ist echt genial. Hab nen Korken genommen. Loch reingebohrt und halb aufgeschnitten. Dieser hält jetzt echt gut auf dem Helmsteg mit der Pumpenhalterung an der Lampe.


----------



## junkyjerk (21. September 2006)

@torock: brauchst nicht zu hetzen mit der lampe.. nach dem marathon am samstag brauch ich vielleicht auch ein paar tage ruhe...


----------



## torock (21. September 2006)

Hetzen tu ich ganz sicher nicht. Bin ja nicht auf der Flucht. Bist ja bloss nen Katzensprung von mir entfernt.


----------



## El Martinos (21. September 2006)

Roll jetzt kurz flach nach Blaubeuren und fahr meinen Gips spazieren...  Darf nur nicht schwitzen, wird also, ähhmm, lahmarschig wär wohl das richtige Wort... Wenn also jemand das Bedürfnis hat zu rollen und einen Kaffee zu trinken, der möge sich kurz melden!


----------



## junkyjerk (21. September 2006)

bin leider erst wieder aus erbach vonner kundin zurück.. muss nun bude putzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (21. September 2006)

wollte am freitag nachmittag ne ruhige runde drehen, entweder übers hochsträss und tal des todes, kreuztrail, rusenschloss, y-weg, lautertal... oder direkt ins lautertal, hat wer bock mitzufahren? tempo ruhig, muss mich für samstag schonen


----------



## El Martinos (21. September 2006)

Bei "ganz ruhig" wär ich dabei, bin halt einhändig unterwegs, also bei mir nur relativ flach und technisch anspruchslos. Hab bis Montag eigentlich noch Sportverbot...  

Wann willst du denn los?


----------



## junkyjerk (22. September 2006)

na ich denke mal, dass ich so gegen 12 oder 1 ausm büro komm, dann nach hause, schnell wischen und dann vielleicht schon bald los.... schreib mir doch mal per pm deine handynummer, die hab ich nämlich nicht mehr (handy in donau versenkt bei nabada)... dann vielleicht schon bis heute nachmittag


----------



## sharkslayer (22. September 2006)

ich fahre direkt nach der arbeit um ca. 15.15 vom eselsberg richtung lauterntal und evtl. blaubeuren los. vielleicht laesst sich das ja koordinieren.


----------



## El Martinos (22. September 2006)

Einen Kaffee in Blaubeuren zum Beispiel...


----------



## El Martinos (22. September 2006)

Nett wars... 

Nur die Fotoqualität könnte besser sein!


----------



## junkyjerk (22. September 2006)

so, war ja wirklich ne sehr schöne tour, wetter ist ja noch richtig gut geworden... 

so nun hab ich noch meinen neuen dämpfer ins fully gebaut, ein traum ist das.. fox rp23.. sahne ansprechverhalten und eine super effiziente plattformdämpfung, kein wippen garnichts.. der wahnsinn... bin hellauf begeistert.. 

und ich konnte endlich wieder meine geliebten tune wasserträger ans bike schrauben und komm auch endlich wieder vernünftig an die wasserflasche (vorher ragte der lenkerlockout des rockshox mc3.r zuweit ins rahmendreieck - siehe galerie)

und mark haben wir auch noch 2 mal getroffen...


----------



## kupfermark (22. September 2006)

Ja, hat mich auch gefreut. Glückwunsch zum neuen Dämpfer und viel Spass damit morgen. Jetzt aber ab ins Bett  

Ich geh noch ins Roxy (Rockbar) gegen später  

Ab nächster Woche bin ich dann auch wieder öfters mit dem Bike unterwegs, jetzt muss erstmal der Lauf überstanden werden..

Mark


----------



## El Martinos (22. September 2006)

Bin nachher auch noch im Roxy. CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (22. September 2006)

mist verdammter, auf rockbar hätt ich auch bock jetzt, muss aber leider pennen gehen, morgen gehts um 4 raus... shice 

naja was solls, dafür wird mich hoffentlich das wetter und die strecke morgen entschädigen

viel spass wünsch ich euch dann im roxy


----------



## junkyjerk (23. September 2006)

@kupfermark und el martinos: na habt ihr euch getroffen im roxy, hätte auch noch kommen sollen, kann eh nicht pennen...


----------



## kupfermark (23. September 2006)

@jj: Jo, ham uns getroffen! War ganz lustig, mal wieder bißchen zu zappeln.
Am Rennbericht schreibst Du schon, oder?


----------



## junkyjerk (23. September 2006)

also, kleiner rennbericht: wetter vom feinsten, strecke mal wieder ziemlich knackig, viel trails , tragepassagen . diese haben dann auch schlussendlich für mich den abbruch des rennens bedeutet . hab beim anheben meines rads den bowdenzug fürs schaltwerk aus der halteöse des rahmens gezogen, dies aber nicht gemerkt. so hat sich die schalthülle aufgelöst und das ende vom lied war, dass ich nicht mehr schalten konnte hinten und nur noch das kleinste ritzel fahren konnte..
bei den anstiegen unfahrbar.. also zurück nach oberstdorf und völlig frustriert nach ulm zurück gedüst....

ansonsten der neue dämpfer ist ein traum, mit zugeschaltetem propedal absolut null wippen, wie lockout, aber trotzdem noch aktiv bei schlägen, im offenen modus ein traum bergab...


----------



## kupfermark (23. September 2006)

Au, das ist ja mal blöd gelaufen... Heb Dir den Frust am besten für Sa abend auf oder schieb ihn noch bis dahin raus!!


----------



## junkyjerk (23. September 2006)

@kupfermark: wir sind noch rechtzeitig für die kult-bike-night gemeldet, sind team nr.37..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (24. September 2006)

hat jemand bock auf biken heute? wetter ist schon so gut...


----------



## sharkslayer (24. September 2006)

waere dabei, kann allerdings kann allerdings erst spaeter. so ab 2.00
vielleicht laesst sich der einhaendige ja noch ueberzeugen


----------



## junkyjerk (24. September 2006)

wollte gleich los. da meine freundin heute so gegen 13uhr wieder da ist und wir den rest des sonntags zusammen verbringen wollten.. dann halt ein andermal


----------



## carmin (24. September 2006)

sharkslayer schrieb:


> vielleicht laesst sich der einhaendige ja noch ueberzeugen


Du fährst grade echt einhändig rum? Wären so ein paar einfachere Trails (wie Y) drin?

Nach unserer gestrigen Geislingen-Tour, wo ich schon halbkrank mitgefahren bin, wär mir so ne langsame Invalidentour (14-18?) durchaus recht heut...


----------



## carmin (24. September 2006)

Ach so, der Einhändige war ja El Martinos, sorry für meine Verwirrung.

Also wir haben uns inzwischen auf 14 Uhr an der Brücke geeinigt. Plan: gemütliches Tempo und ein paar gemäßigte Trails.


----------



## sharkslayer (24. September 2006)

fahre jetzt erst los, vielleicht treffen wir uns ja trotzdem ;-)


----------



## junkyjerk (24. September 2006)

@kupfermark: wie isses gelaufen beim halbmarathon? sorry, hab mich bei dem guten wetter lieber aufs bike gesetzt...


----------



## El Martinos (24. September 2006)

So, der Einhändige ist gerade von seiner Bergtour im Tannheimher Tal (ohne Bike  ) zurückgekommen.

@Carmin. Y-Trail geht halbwegs, aber Junkyjerk und Sharkslayer waren doch ein bisschen schneller..  

@Junkyjerk: Echt blöd gelaufen, aber bei deinen Waden reicht das kleine Ritzel doch dicke!  


Morgen hab ich keine Zeit zum Biken, aber falls am Dienstag ab halb 5 jemand fährt wär ich dabei...


----------



## carmin (24. September 2006)

sharkslayer schrieb:


> fahre jetzt erst los, vielleicht treffen wir uns ja trotzdem ;-)


Ah, das mit 14 Uhr Brücke war eh eine schlechte Idee, aber dank modernster Feldfernsprechertechnologie konnten wir uns doch noch zusammenlotsen, ohne einem Läufer über die Füße zu fahren... (In Söflingen hab ich noch einige davon spazieren gehen sehen. Fand ich cool, dass die Leute trotzdem applaudiert haben. gasman, mark: erzählt doch mal!)

Aber auch das mit dem Unterwegs-Treffen wäre schwierig geworden, denn wir waren mal wieder abseits jeglicher (uns bislang) bekannter Pfade unterwegs. Umso krasser, dass uns dann ganz zufällig der Armin über den Weg gefahren ist.


----------



## junkyjerk (24. September 2006)

@el martinos: dienstag wäre ich höchstwahrscheinlich dabei, aber das wetter soll ja wieder bescheiden werden...

@sharkslayer: haste schon den lenker von mir montiert? wenn ja, wie isses nun vom fahrgefühl her? hop  oder top?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (24. September 2006)

@jj: schon klar, hätt ich wohl auch gemacht. War eh alles recht überlaufen und bin auch nach dem Zieleinlauf gleich heim.

Also kurzer Laufbericht:

Geil wars! Nicht zu heiss, alles recht flach, nicht zu eng zum laufen und tausende Zuschauer und Musi an der Strecke. Zweimal gings durch Duschen und einmal durch die neue Waschstrasse an der B28. 
Ich konnte recht konstant laufen und bin super zufrieden mit meiner Zeit, die mit 1:32:47 recht nah an meine pers. Bestzeit von 2002 rankommmt. Von den 2349 Männern sind 2135 nach mir ins Ziel gekommen.


Gruss
Mark


----------



## junkyjerk (24. September 2006)

@kupfermark: geile zeit, herzlichen glückwunsch... haste schon was von gasman gehört und wie es bei ihm gelaufen ist?


----------



## kupfermark (24. September 2006)

Danke schön  
Jo, wir haben uns im Ziel noch getroffen. Bei ihm liefs auch super (10min schneller als im Vorjahr), wird er aber bestimmt noch selber schreiben!

Bis dann,
mark


----------



## sharkslayer (25. September 2006)

mittwoch nachmittag solls trocken bleiben (wenn man dem wetterfrosch glauben darf). ansonsten muss man da wohl eher kurzfristig planen ...

der neue lenker fuehlt sich gut an ;-)


----------



## sharkslayer (25. September 2006)

bin uebrigens gestern einen ziemlich heftigfen trail nach sonderbuch hochgefahren, der direkt unter dem russenschloss ;-) verlaeuft. auf 500m wegstrecke sind mir zwei nackte maenner (vermutlich unabhaengig voneinander) begegnet ... die scheinen in blaubeuren irgendwas ins wasser zu tun


----------



## junkyjerk (25. September 2006)

wie bitte? nackte männer? wieso keine frauen??


----------



## nrsTomNU (25. September 2006)

Hi JJ, hast also pech gehabt, naja, beim nexten mal wirds wieder besser.
Was war mit Joe, ist er durchgekommen (grosse oder kleine runde)?
Oder garnicht erst aus dem Bett gekommen?
Wenn das wetter noch einige zeit hält, könnten wir ja die tour nochmal als WE tripp in Angriff nehmen, würde mich schon mal reizen.
Nur nicht eben morgens um 8.00, das ist unmöglich.

So long


----------



## junkyjerk (25. September 2006)

@nrstomnu: hab keine ahnung was mit joe ist, hab ihn weder gesehen, noch was von ihm gehört... vielleicht postet er auch selber noch...

welche tour meinste? die in oberstdorf? den marathon? von mir aus gerne, die strecke ist allerdings nicht freigegeben von den grundstückeigentümern, nur fürs rennen...


----------



## nrsTomNU (25. September 2006)

axx schrieb:


> @jj: ich wollte den Oberstdorf-Marathon evtl. auch mitfahren. Ich entscheid mich aber erst kurzfristig, je nach Wetter, Lust und Laune.
> Falls dann die Mitfahrgelegenheit noch besteht, fahr ich gern mit.
> Die Uhrzeit ist ja schon unmenschlich... da muss man ja schon um 5 aufstehen



Ich hab's mir schon gedacht, er ist nicht aus dem Bett gekommen...
Ist aber auch eine unmenschliche Zeit.

Ich dachte schon inetwa die tour des Marathon, wenn möglich mit auslassen der tragepassagen (wenn es da alternativen gäbe), aber mit aufffahrt zur Kanzelwand, schön gemütlich...
Mal schauen wie kommendes WE das wetter wird...

Hi Joe, was war los??

Gruss
 Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (25. September 2006)

also den sonntag kann man da schon ins auge fassen nächstes wochenende. samstag geht leider nicht, da fahren wir (mark, mike und ich) bei der kult-bike-night in geislingen mit...


----------



## El Martinos (25. September 2006)

Also ich fahr morgen wetterunabhängig um halb 5 los, bei Scheisswetter halt nur Straße... Mittwoch könnt ich auch so um den Dreh rum...


----------



## junkyjerk (25. September 2006)

@el martinos: wie gehts denn deinem finger?


----------



## El Martinos (25. September 2006)

Geht schon, werd ihn halt wasserdicht einpacken...


----------



## torock (25. September 2006)

Wieder zurück aus München.
Echt geniales Rennen. Beim Startschuss viel gleich mal der Startbogen bei den Einzelfahrern zusammen und dann mussten wir noch extra schnell fahren, um durch zu kommen. Der HauptOrg ist erst mal mit offenem Mund dagestanden und hat es gar nicht glauben können.  Die Strecke war ganz okay, bis auf das Kopfsteinplaster das meinen Rücken gesteinigt hat 
Bei der Abfahrt mit den Terrassen hat es vor dem Rennen gleich einige Fahrer zerlegt. Einer wurde mit dem Notarzt weggefahren. Einen anderen zerlegte es an einer schmalen Holzbrücke. Die Brücke war sowieso ne Frechheit: sacksteile Auffahrt und nur für ein Fahrrad. Zum Glück gab es eine Umfahrung. Nach dem Unfall wurde die Brücke rausgemacht. In der Nacht wurde dann die Strecke noch verlängert um noch mehr Kopfsteinplaster bergauf  und die Waldstrecken mit Knicklichtern beleuchtet  Ich kam mir vor wie auf einem Kinderfasching :kotz:
Was absolut genial war, war das Pushing der Zuschauer. Und das gute war das die Einzelfahrer den Namen auf den Fahrkennzeichen hatten.


----------



## junkyjerk (25. September 2006)

@torock: coole sache, ich hoffe, die lampe hat ihren dienst ohne murren und knurren verrichtet...

gibbet schon bilder vom rennen? ich find die homepage des veranstalters so shice... total unübersichtlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (25. September 2006)

Hei, die Beitragsflut artet hier ja richtig aus... da guckt man ein paar Tage nicht in den Fred, und muss erstmal zig Beiträge lesen bis man wieder auf dem Laufenden ist  

In Oberstdorf war ich ned dabei, sorry jj, dass ich mich nicht mehr gemeldet hab. Ich war ein paar Tag jobmäßig unterwegs, bin erst Freitag abend heimgekommen, und hatte dann keinen Bock mehr, Rad herzurichten, und auf frühes Aufstehen. Ausserdem war der Kühlschrank leer, und wenn ich Sa. nicht zum Einkaufen gekommen wär, hätt sich So. hungern müssen .
Wir ham aber am Samstag noch eine schöne Runde in Geislingen gedreht  

Was sind Knicklichter 

@jj: wo hast du den rp23 denn herbekommen?


----------



## carmin (25. September 2006)

Mal was Anderes: Nimmt eigentlich einer von Euch Mineraltabs/-pulver und mag den oftmals recht künstlichen Geschmack nicht mehr leiden?


----------



## axx (25. September 2006)

Was ist denn der Hintergrund der Frage?

@nrsTom: da fällt mir grad ein, ich hab noch eklig schmeckendes Super-Duper-Power-Doping-Getränke-Pulver rumliegen. Du stehst doch auf sowas... darf ich es dir schenken?


----------



## carmin (25. September 2006)

Hintergrund: Bin als (praktisch) Vegetarier und familiär Vorbelasteter ein permanenter Eisenmangelkandidat. Wurde früher auch schon mal diagnostiziert. Hab mir jetzt mal diese Krüger-Tabs gekauft, aber ich könnt kotzen bei dem Pseudo-Waldbeeren-(oder was auch immer)-Geschmack. Daher der Gedanke, bei omikron einfach eine 100-Gramm-Dose Eisengluconat zu bestellen. Was auch in den Tabs drinne ist. Nachteil ist freilich die etwas schwierigere Dosierbarkeit (kann man sich aber einmal ausrechnen). Vorteil die Freiheit von Zusatzaromen, Farbstoffen und dgl, sowie ein guter Preis, selbst gegenüber den Krüger-Tabs; von Apothekenprodukten ganz zu schweigen. Mit einer Dose komm ich aber nicht auf den Mindestbestellwert. Könnten ja eine Sammelbestellung machen. Im Angebot sind etwa auch Zink (als Gluconat) oder Magnesium (als Citrat). An die Notwendigkeit einer Zusatzversorgung bei Mg glaub ich zwar nicht, aber das ist Ansichtssache. (Es gäbe sogar ätherische Öle,  Bachblüten oder die gesamte Lebensmittelchemie, aber ich glaub, das will eh keiner... )


----------



## junkyjerk (25. September 2006)

@axx: hab den rp23 beim jehle bestellt mit passenden buchsen, die lieferung dauerte einen tag. dann war das schmuckstück da... eingebaut hab ich ihn selber, das ist ja nicht so schwer...

getränkepulver kannste auch mir schenken, mark, mike und ich haben vielleicht am samstag verwendung dafür...


----------



## nrsTomNU (26. September 2006)

Dieses Jahr werde ich es sicher nicht mehr brauchen, aber der JJ kann's ja auch gut gebrauchen am WE.
Wenn noch was übrig ist, nehm' ich es gerne, gut einpacken, trocken und kühl lagern, dann hält sich das schon.
Das zeug vom Andy hat richtig gut geschmeckt, ich hätte es in Pfronten noch haben sollen...
Naja, nextes Jahr wieder.

Das wetter ist wieder wunderbar, heul-heul-heul...


----------



## junkyjerk (26. September 2006)

naja, wetter soll ja wieder besser werden, heute ist anscheinend der verregnetste tag der woche laut wetterbericht...

das lässt hoffen....


----------



## torock (26. September 2006)

Knicklichter sind Stäbe, welche mit einer Flüssigkeit gefüllt sind, werden die geknickt, dann fangen sie an zu leuchten. Gibts in unterschiedlichen Farben und Formen.


----------



## junkyjerk (26. September 2006)

@torock: gibbet bilder? ergebnisse? irgendwas? lampe hat durchgehalten?


----------



## torock (26. September 2006)

Bilder muss ich noch einsammeln (Betreuer, Sportograph, Internet)
Unsere Team-Ergebnisse:
Einzelfahrer: Platz 18 (386 km), 26 (351 km) und 58 (196 km)
4er X: Platz 19 (521 km)
Mein Platz (26) ist voll okay, dafür dass ich nur knapp über 18h Fahrzeit habe.
Deine Lampe wollte ich in der späten Nacht erst einsetzen, wenn das Nachttief kommt. Die Strecke war ja beleuchtet wie auf ner Pornomeile. Einen Strich durch die Rechnung machten mir jedoch meine Rückenschmerzen gegen 4, welche nicht besser wurden und dann hab ich mich pennen gelegt. Im Nachhinein hätte ich die Lampe gleich mitnehmen sollen. Erstens hätte ich dann meinen Rücken gerade halten müssen und die Auskühlung wäre nicht so stark gewesen.
In dem Fred gibts auch noch ein paar Infos:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=199471&page=2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (26. September 2006)

@torock: na dann herzlichen glückwunsch zu deiner/euren platzierung(en)

in dem thread regen die leute sich ja prächtig über eine "brücke" auf... müssen wohl mehrere leute zu fall gekommen sein dort oder?

ansonsten schau mal wegen der bilder... 

fahren wird wohl heute nix mehr, wetter ********, termine bis halb 7.. danach fahr ich nur noch in die sauna und lass es gemütlich ausklingen...


----------



## El Martinos (26. September 2006)

Hab gestern noch meinen neuen Zaskar-Rahmen bekommen und mach mich nachher vielleicht gleich mal ans Schrauben. Aber falls noch jemand raus will...


----------



## junkyjerk (26. September 2006)

@el mmartinos: bauste alle teile vom kinesis rahmen um? oder bauste komplett neu auf? mach ma fotos vom guten stück...


----------



## gasman (26. September 2006)

jo, bei mir schauts echt finster aus, zeitmässig. sonntag der einstein war ok. persönliche bestzeit mit 1:41. not bad fürn alten sack. seither is sendepause mit sporteln. work only. wie sagt der jörg so schön: shice.
morgen wieder auswärts. unübersichtlich, wann ich rauskomm. freitag hätte ich vielleicht freie valenzen ab nachmittag, hat da jemand zeit und bock?


----------



## junkyjerk (26. September 2006)

ja, beides....freitag nachmittag klingt gut...


----------



## El Martinos (26. September 2006)

@Junkyjerk: Nehm alle Komponenten vom Kinesiumrahmen, weiss nur noch nicht, ob ich meine Avid V-Brakes dranbaue oder ne Marta...  Und ne leichtere Gabel wär fein, und und und...

Wollt am Freitag vielleicht nach Gmünd zum Stefan zum Biken...  ...aber wenn ich hier bleib bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## kupfermark (26. September 2006)

Für nen Night-Ride nach 19:30 wär ich bis auf Fr die Woche immer zu haben!

Gruss
Mark


----------



## junkyjerk (26. September 2006)

@el martinos: nimm die marta, du wirst es nicht bereuen, allerdings vielleicht mit 180mm scheiben vorn und hinten.. haste denn noch eine rumliegen?

welche gabel willste denn? ich kann die reba nur wärmstens empfehlen. steif wie hupatz und sahneansprechverhalten... kannste ja mal ausprobieren bei meinem fully.

@kupfermark: vielleicht morgen abend nightride? ich hab morgen abend "sturmfrei", da könnt ich mit dir fahren, vielleicht fährt noch jemand mit? sharkslayer? gasman? torock? carmin? axx? chickenwayuser?


----------



## sharkslayer (27. September 2006)

nachdem er seinen us-akku nicht mehr aufaden kann, muss der haischlachter noch auf seine lampe warten ...

die teile fuer el martinos und mich sind aber gestern rausgegangen und sollten spaetestens morgen ankommen.

@jj
haettest du die tage mal ne stunde zeit um uns (na ja zumindest mir) etwas elektrotechnische geburtshilfe zu leisten? braucht man ausser dem gardena-gehaeuse sonst noch irgendetwas, das nicht auf der reichelt-liste steht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (27. September 2006)

@sharkslayer: ja, man braucht ne runde halogenfassung, ich glaub, die von reichelt passt nicht ins gardenagehäuse...

hab mit sicherheit zeit, sag nur kurz vorher bescheid, bring den el martinos mit und wir können anfangen mit basteln...


----------



## sharkslayer (27. September 2006)

gardena im baumarkt - is klar, aber wo kriegt man denn am besten eine solche halogenfassung her?


----------



## junkyjerk (27. September 2006)

auch im baumarkt, du brauchst eine kleine runde fassung, frag am besten bei den angestellten vor ort.


----------



## torock (27. September 2006)

Falls du sie im Baumarkt nicht bekommst. In der Frauenstrasse gegenüber dem Musikgeschäft ist nen Elektroladen. Dort gibt es sie auch


----------



## kupfermark (27. September 2006)

Also gut, Nightride gegen 19:30 an der Brücke?? 


Bis dann, 
Mark

Ach ja, der Mükra schräg gegenüber vom Theater hat auch alle möglichen elektronischen Kleinteile!!


----------



## axx (27. September 2006)

Ok, bis halb acht schaff ich's glaub ich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharkslayer (27. September 2006)

vielleicht laufe ich die ersten meter mit


----------



## El Martinos (27. September 2006)

Ich glaub das tu ich meinem Finger lieber noch nicht an... Aber viel Spaß euch!


----------



## junkyjerk (27. September 2006)

alles klar, dann bis nachher..

@kupfermark: kannste mir bitte, wenn möglich, das startgeld (20tacken) für samstag gleich mitbringen, dann brauch ich nicht zum geldautomaten latschen...

freitag nudelparty bei mir, gelle?


----------



## axx (27. September 2006)

carmin schrieb:


> wir waren mal wieder abseits jeglicher (uns bislang) bekannter Pfade unterwegs.



Wir sind heut mal den Trail runtergefahren, den wir am Sonntag hochgeschoben haben. Ganz nette Abfahrt 
Beim hochschieben kam er mir nur viel länger vor...


----------



## El Martinos (27. September 2006)

Wird Zeit, dass wir unsere Nightride-Lampen basteln, bin heut mit meiner Fuzzi-Led-Funzel nur knapp nem lustigen Highsider entgangen. Der Randstein kam irgendwie aus dem Nichts...


----------



## junkyjerk (27. September 2006)

war wirklich nett die tour heute, die lampen haben wirklich wieder gut ihren dienst getan... also leute, haut rein und bastelt fleissig...


----------



## sharkslayer (28. September 2006)

wie gesagt - ich bin relativ sicher, dass die teile heute kommen. habe nur leider die duschköpfe und lampenfassungen nicht bekommen. aber die koennen e.m. und ich ja zusammen holen. 

wie saehe es bei den beteiligten heute abend aus (vorrausgesetzt das zeug kommt heute)?


----------



## El Martinos (28. September 2006)

@sharkslayer: Heut abend wirds leider nichts, hab Bandprobe und wir spielen in 2 Wochen nen größeren Gig... Könnt aber morgen noch die restlichen Teile besorgen, schick mir doch kurz deine Handynummer per PM...


----------



## junkyjerk (28. September 2006)

na ihr lampenbastler, schon fleissig am werkeln?


----------



## sharkslayer (28. September 2006)

na ohne dich wird vorerst nicht viel passieren ... hab zwar ne heisse frau, aber mit dem finger loeten kann sie noch nicht  

das zeug ist aber auch noch nicht angekommen, bei dhl weiss man allerdings nie, die kommen manchmal auch erst abends.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (28. September 2006)

@lampenbauer: Achtet beim Bauen darauf, dass bei den Chinch-Steckern der Akku-Ausgang weiblich und der Lampen-Ausgang männlich ist. Sonst gibts bei jedem Metallkontakt des Steckers einen Kurzschluss. Und Sicherung einbauen nicht vergessen! 

@jj: hab Deinen thread gestern nicht mehr gelesen, Kohle hätt ich sogar dabei gehabt. Ich gebs Dir morgen dann,

Gruss
Mark


----------



## junkyjerk (28. September 2006)

@kupfermark: kein problem.. dann bis morgen oder gehst du heute noch fahren?


----------



## sharkslayer (28. September 2006)

fahre morgen wieder ab 15.30 vom eselsberg aus. kommt jemand mit?

@el martinos & jj
danach basteln?


----------



## junkyjerk (28. September 2006)

also ich bin dabei... 

@sharkslayer: bring doch bitte gleich die kohle für den lenker mit.. danke schonmal im voraus...

@all: kommt noch jemand morgen nachmittag mit?


----------



## axx (28. September 2006)

Ich hab morgen keine Zeit.
Und am Samstag früh geht's nach Bozen  

im Allgäu hängen die Wolken ja grad tief:


----------



## El Martinos (28. September 2006)

Bin morgen leider  den ganzen Tag bei meinem Bruder in Schwäbisch Gmünd beim Trailsurfen... Weiß noch nicht genau, wann ich wieder daheim bin. JJ, bei Dir ist morgen Pasta-Party?


----------



## kupfermark (28. September 2006)

@jj: war heut nur noch ne Runde laufen, zum biken war die Zeit zu knapp, wg (Abschieds-)Abendessen. Unsere letzte Au-pair fährt morgen, dann müssen wir die Küche wieder selber sauber machen  

Morgen schaff ichs wahrscheinlich nicht, zum biken zu kommen.. 
Mark


----------



## kupfermark (28. September 2006)

@ el martinos:
In welcher Band spielst Du eigentlich und wann und wo ist der Gig???


----------



## dubdubidu (28. September 2006)

tach Ihrs :-D

ist ja mächtig was los hier 
Meine Erkältung ist langsam um und ich denke wieder ans biken.. wird langsam auch echt Zeit. Seit letzten Montag als ich mit torock unterwegs war saß ich nimmer aufm bike. Ein furchtbarer Gedanke  

Montag wäre ich mit bike in Ulm... hat wer Lust so ab 18:30 / 19:00 ne gemütliche Runde zu drehen? So heftig kann ich vermutlich noch net bis dahin, deswegen möchte ich das gemütlich nochmal unterstreichen ;-)
Wenn net bin ich aber auch net bös, könnt ich gut verstehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (28. September 2006)

@el martinos: die pastaparty ist wegen dem rennen am samstag in geislingen.. halt ein paar kohlehydrate scheffeln...


----------



## El Martinos (28. September 2006)

@kupfermark: Die Band heißt Gnatbite und wir spielen in Senden auf der Donau3FM-PartyPowerTowerLALASchlagMichTot-Bühne. So in drei Wochen, müsst der 15. Oktober sein... 

@JJ: Dann können wir ja gar nicht basteln morgen...  

@Sharkslayer: Soll ich noch was für die Lämpschen kaufen?


----------



## gasman (29. September 2006)

wg. fahren heute. was isn das für ein treffpunkt am e-berg um 15:30? müsst ich eigentlich schaffen heute. hoffentlich geht der nebel weg.


----------



## sharkslayer (29. September 2006)

wuerde vorschlagen 15.30 an der ecke einstein-allee / robert-koch strasse. da geht direkt die trail-abfahrt richtung maehringen ab.


----------



## junkyjerk (29. September 2006)

@el martinos: klar können wir basteln... 

@sharkslayer, gasman: treffpunkt 15:30uhr geht klar, mal was anderes, als immer nur die brücke.


----------



## sharkslayer (29. September 2006)

El Martinos schrieb:


> @JJ: Dann können wir ja gar nicht basteln morgen...


na schaun wir mal, vielleicht ist ja doch noch ein bisschen zeit (und lust) vorhanden ...



El Martinos schrieb:


> @Sharkslayer: Soll ich noch was für die Lämpschen kaufen?


vielleicht kannst du mal gucken ob du die gardena-dinger fuer die besungenen 7 euro findest. die runden fassungen brauchen wir auch noch. wenn du's nicht schaffst, kann ich nach dem radeln auch noch mal los.

@jj
wann wuerde es dir denn bastelmaessig am besten passen? wir sind natuerlich heiss auf geile night rides, wollen dir aber natuerlich nicht mit der tuer ins haus fallen ...
(edit - hat sich schon erledigt - s.o.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharkslayer (29. September 2006)

@ el martinos - was spielst du denn fuer ein instrument?


----------



## nrsTomNU (29. September 2006)

Wie schaut's bei Euch am WE aus:
Eigentlich wollte ich nochmal ins Allgäu, aber das Wetter wird wohl eher wechselhaft. Alternative wäre am So die Alb-Gold-Trophy in Trochtelfingen,
http://www.alb-gold.de/
Start zw. 9.00 / 9.30 (100 / 75km)
Das könnte man sich kurzfristig überlegen, Nachmeldung morgens auch möglch.
Hätte jemand lust, oder doch was anderes.

So long
 Thomas


----------



## junkyjerk (29. September 2006)

ich bin ab sonntag früh bis dienstag in österreich.. www.geigers-ferienhotel.com

ein wenig kurzurlaub mit geführten biketouren... meine bessere hälfte mal ins mountainbiken einführen....


----------



## torock (29. September 2006)

Habt ihr schon jetzt nen Treffpunkt für heute Nachmittag? Wäre auch mit nem Kumpel dabei.


----------



## torock (29. September 2006)

Also ich hab mir 2 von den Dingern bestellt.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=168305


----------



## sharkslayer (29. September 2006)

15.30 an der ecke einstein-allee / robert-koch strasse

alternativ wenn ihr das zeitlich nicht schafft etwas spaeter in blaustein. ich gehe mal davon aus, dass wir nach maehringen abfahren und dann richtung blaustein/blaubeuren/lautertal fahren.


----------



## torock (29. September 2006)

Das ist vorm Chinesen? Ich schaffs auf jedenfall.


----------



## sharkslayer (29. September 2006)

ja genau da


----------



## sharkslayer (30. September 2006)

das paket ist gekommen - wie siehts an der bastelfront aus?


----------



## gasman (30. September 2006)

@ sharkslayer, wie schauts mit deinem ellenbogen aus? Wenns ne bursitis wird, lass mich wissen. kriegst von mir ne 1a narkose zur bursektomie.

war heute morgen bei achim am karlsplatz wegen der bremse. langsam reichts. achim meint, er hat bisher noch nie ein problem mit juicy7 gehabt. son dreck, ich hab der armen bremse doch gar nix getan!!
@tom. morgen trochtelfingen kann ich net, evtl. dienstag? vielleicht doch mitm zug ins allgäu? sag bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharkslayer (1. Oktober 2006)

@gasman - im ellenbogen ist n ziemliches loch ... aber sieht (noch) nicht entzuendet aus. hab schon ueberlegt ein pferdehaar einzulegen ;-)

so - nach ausgiebiger bastelsession mit el martinos gestern ist die lampe jetzt einsatzbereit! habe heute einen probelauf gemacht - hell wie die sau, aber nach 1.35 war trotz voll geladenem akku schluss ...

@jj - bist du sicher, dass der akku von der reichelt-bestellliste auf joerky's seite dein "grosser" ist? bei cleverem akku-managment kann man mit 1.35 netto wohl auch laengere touren fahren, aber wer weiss, wie die sache bei kaelte aussieht, nicht dass dann nach 50 minuten schon schluss ist. muss ich sonst wohl doch einen li-ionen akku bauen

@em - bevor du den schlauch oben abschneidest, mach am besten auch einen probelauf, der schrumpft naemlich. ich braeuchte noch ein stueck, also die reste bitte noch nicht wegschmeissen.

was die helmhalterung angeht, blieben mir nur die guten alten kabelbinder. sonst wollte auf meinem bell ghisallo nix halten.

also, wann ist der naechste night-ride?


----------



## dubdubidu (1. Oktober 2006)

sharkslayer schrieb:


> @gasman - im ellenbogen ist n ziemliches loch ... aber sieht (noch) nicht entzuendet aus. hab schon ueberlegt ein pferdehaar einzulegen ;-)



Pferdehaar? ist das ein insider, oder ein lustiger Trick, den ich mir merken sollte?  

Warum ich eigentlich poste: Ich war gestern spontan in der Böfinger Halde, war recht leer. (Genaugenommen bin ich garniemandem begegnet, zumindest im "vorderen Teil" mit den zwei Bombenkratern net. Hinten bei den verrückten Rampen oder wie sich das nennt war ich net ). 
Was mich etwas verwundert hat: viele Trailabschnitte waren mit allerhand Ästen auf dem Boden zugestaplet bzw. versperrt. Vorallem an Stellen, die man eigentlich garnet einsehen kann (z.B. die "Ausfahrt" des zweiten Bombenkraters) waren so geschickt blockiert, dass man das erst im allerletzten Moment sehen konnte. Ganz nett fiese Sache,  so richtig Spass aufgekommen ist dabei natürlich net.
Gibts da irgendwelche Freerider, denen die Strecke ohne Äste zu langweilig ist (wobei ich mir da nicht vorstellen kann dass da wer mit heilen Speichen durchkommt) oder gibts unter Wanderern / Förstnern oder sonstwem Trail-Gegner? Bin schon etwas neugierig geworden  
Vielleicht weiss von euch ja wer, was da los ist


----------



## sharkslayer (1. Oktober 2006)

in den schlagenden studentenverbindungen wurden pferdehaare in die schmisse gelegt, damit's richtig maennlich narben im gesicht gab (fremdkoerperreaktion).


----------



## torock (1. Oktober 2006)

ROFL Das geht doch einfacher mit Balsamico-Essig.


----------



## road_gap (1. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Thead,
ich komme aus Sigmaringen...


----------



## kupfermark (1. Oktober 2006)

@rg: Hallo, willkommen im Thread.

So, kurzer Rennbericht von der http://www.kult-bike-night.de/:

Das war ein 4-Stündiges nächtliches Staffelrennen in 3er Teams auf einem 1km Shorttrack mit einer Sandkasten-Durchfahrt (man konnte auch aussen rum fahren) und ganz kurzen Ab-und Auffahrten auf Wiese und im Wald. Das meiste war gut ausgeleuchtet vom THW. Technisch gab es ein, zwei Knackpunkte, die Zeit kosten konnten. Die Strecke war Publikumsnah und partymässig beschallt, die Atmosphäre dementsprechend gut. 

Bei Mike ist einmal die Kette gerissen, er musste dann etwas mehr als ne halbe Runde laufen, dann haben wir 2 mal einen Wechsel verpennt, und ich hab im Sandkasten zweimal einen Abgang über den Lenker gemacht. Ansonsten sind wir recht gut durchgekommen, sind mit 68(?) Runden noch auf den 9. Platz (von 40) gekommen und haben dafür ne Kiste Bier gewonnen  

War jedenfalls ein Riesen Spass, den man für nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall vormerken sollte!!!

@sharkslayer: Hab jetzt nicht nochmal nachgeschaut, aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ist der auf der HP nicht der Grosse. Ich hab mir damals den 12V, 7.2Ah bestellt. Da muss man sich auch bei längeren Touren im Winter keine Gedanken über die Akkulaufzeit machen!

Nightride evtl Montag, Mittwoch wär besser,

Gruss
Mark


----------



## El Martinos (1. Oktober 2006)

@sharkslayer: Wie, du machst ne Probefahrt bei Tag?? Mit Sonnenbrille?  

Und ich hab heut den lieben langen Tag an unserer Bandhomepage gebastelt (gnatbite-live.de) und bin nicht zum Fahren gekommen...  

Aber beim nächsten Nightride bin ich auch dabei... 

Fährt morgen früh jemand ne gemütliche Runde mit? So gegen 9 wollt ich los!


----------



## sharkslayer (2. Oktober 2006)

ich meinte einen probelauf zum testen der akkulaufzeit. also ganz ohne fahrrad ... dann muessen wir uns aber auch den groesseren bestellen.

ich koennte morgen, aber 9.00 ist etwas frueh. wenn ihr etwas später fahrt wuerde ich mitkommen.

nightride mittwoch?


----------



## El Martinos (2. Oktober 2006)

War auch noch nicht unterwegs, muss erstmal in die Stadt. Meld mich noch falls ich losfahr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (2. Oktober 2006)

sharkslayer schrieb:


> ich meinte einen probelauf zum testen der akkulaufzeit. also ganz ohne fahrrad



Oh, damit wär ich vorsichtig, Lampe an ohne Fahrtwind ging schon einige Male in die Hose, das sieht dann ungefähr so aus:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=130227&page=17&highlight=gardena

Nightride Mittwoch, 19:30 anner Brücke (inzwischen kennt sie wohl jeder, oder?)

Gruss
Mark


----------



## sharkslayer (2. Oktober 2006)

mittwoch klingt gut. ist noch jemand morgen frueh dabei? el martinos? el gasman? 

die lampe hat den test problemlos weggesteckt, nur der schlauch wird ein bisschen enger, was aber ja auch ok ist. man sollte ihn nur erst nach dem probebrennen zuschneiden.


----------



## gasman (2. Oktober 2006)

bissl biken wär schon korrekt morgen, aber ich hab um 11:00 nochn termin. für mich wär also der nachmittag besser, da könnt man auch die kalorien vom mittagessen wieder abarbeiten. mitm wetter schauts allerdings echt finster aus.


----------



## El Martinos (2. Oktober 2006)

Wir wollten morgen früh u.U. zum Brunchen, ich meld mich aber nochmal, so wie ich Näheres weiss...


----------



## sharkslayer (2. Oktober 2006)

wir koennen ja einfach das nachmittagswetter abwarten. heute wars ja auch besser als erwartet.


----------



## gasman (3. Oktober 2006)

des kömma vergessen heute. ich geh ne runde laufen. vielleicht wirds morgen besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharkslayer (3. Oktober 2006)

ich hab noch hoffnung fuer heute abend ... vielleicht nen gemaessigten night-ride


----------



## gasman (3. Oktober 2006)

@sharkslayer schau mal ausm fenster und dann vergiss deine night ride ambitionen ganz schnell. kann ja verstehen, daß die lampe schreit, aber das hilft nix.
habs grad noch heimgeschafft nach dem laufen.


----------



## sharkslayer (3. Oktober 2006)

wir waren heute in augsburg und da hat die sonne geschienen !!!


----------



## El Martinos (3. Oktober 2006)

Aber morgen wird alles besser. Hab wenigstens ne kurze Regenrunde nach Berghülen zu Bekannten gedreht, da hats dann nen wärmenden Kaffee gegeben...


----------



## axx (4. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

bin wieder aus Bozen zurück  

kurzer Bericht:

Am Sa. Anreise, kein Stau, 4h bis Bozen. Dann gings über Jenesien, Möltener Kaser, Mölten, und auf großteils prächtigen Trails hinab ins Etschtal nach Gargazon.

Tags drauf sind wir über's Gampenjoch auf den Gantkofl, und weiter auf den Penegal. Leider war's ziemlich diesig, so dass wir keine Fernsicht hatten. Vom Penegal gings dann auf tollem Trail zum Mendelpass runter, und von dort den Mendelsteig nach Kaltern (traumhafter Trail ). Dort hat uns dann aber eine äusserst schwierige Quartiersuche schier den letzten Nerv gekostet  

Montags sah das Wetter anfangs nicht so toll aus, da sind wir erstmal nach Bozen zurück geradelt und haben das Auto geholt. Mittags haben wir das Trudner Horn umrundet.

Heute haben wir noch die Kohlern- und Ritten-Seilbahn genutzt, für den mühelosen Trailspass . @carmin: ihr habt euch im Juli wohl für die schlechtere Abfahrt am Kohlern entschieden. Wir sind heute die westliche Variante gefahren, die war echt geil 

Grüße,
Joe


----------



## junkyjerk (4. Oktober 2006)

bin auch wieder daheim, waren in serfaus im geigers ferienhotel... kann ich nur empfehlen, top hotel, das essen zum niederknien, geführte ausfahrten mit guide... 

die trails waren mal erste sahne, schön steil, wurzelig und z.t. verblockt. fotos hat der guide gemacht, mal schauen, ob ich die noch bekomme...

wetter war auch vom feinsten, in serfaus haben die wohl mehr als 2000 sonnenstunden im jahr... 

übrigens: man kann die guides mieten, kosten ca. 80 pro tag, dann zeigen die einem einen ganzen tag lang nur die sahnetrails der umgebung, wahrscheinlich immer schön mitm lift hoch und dann trail runter. da lohnt sich dann vielleicht mal das ausleihen eines scott ransom oder high octane im ortsansässigen verleih...

also wenn einer bock hat, nächstes jahr mal mit nach serfaus zu fahren, ich bin sofort dabei...


----------



## junkyjerk (4. Oktober 2006)

@sharkslayer, el martinos: sorry, dass ich euch nicht helfen konnte, die lampen zu basteln, aber die abreise in den kurzurlaub war sowas von kurzfristig, am samstag gebucht, rennen gefahren und sonntag morgen gleich ab nach österreich... aber wie ich sehe, seid ihr auch so gut hingekommen.


----------



## sharkslayer (4. Oktober 2006)

wie siehts eigentlich heute mit nightriden aus?


----------



## junkyjerk (4. Oktober 2006)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Nightride Mittwoch, 19:30 anner Brücke (inzwischen kennt sie wohl jeder, oder?)



mal schauen, ob ich mich zuhause loseisen kann.... bock hätte ich schon...


----------



## carmin (4. Oktober 2006)

Bei mir wär eher morgen drin.

jj, lies mal pm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (4. Oktober 2006)

sharkslayer schrieb:


> wie siehts eigentlich heute mit nightriden aus?




Ich werd da sein! (19:30 anner Brücke)

Bis dann,
Mark


----------



## junkyjerk (4. Oktober 2006)

viel spass euch allen, leider hab ich es heute nicht mehr geschafft... wie schauts denn den rest der woche aus? morgen vielleicht?


----------



## sharkslayer (5. Oktober 2006)

bin am kraenkeln, fruehestens wieder am wochenende.

die lampen haben erwartungsgemaess ihren test bestanden. das war wirklich sauhell auf den trails ... ;-)
jetzt brauchen wir bloss noch den grossen akku.


----------



## junkyjerk (5. Oktober 2006)

also ich bin leider ab freitag bis sonntag weg, aber vielleicht ist ja sonntag abend das wetter einigermassen und wir könnenn einen nightride machen... ich meld mich schonmal verbindlich an...


----------



## El Martinos (5. Oktober 2006)

Ist die Erkältung arg schlimm? Schön wars aber trotzdem... JJ, du treibsch dich ja nur noch rum...


----------



## junkyjerk (5. Oktober 2006)

was soll man machen, die freundin spannt einen halt manchmal ein 

aber am wochenende bin ich in mönchengladbach, ich fahr mal bei www.cycles4u.de vorbei, wenn also jemand irgendwas braucht? sagt mir bescheid... ich brings dann mit...


----------



## sharkslayer (5. Oktober 2006)

El Martinos schrieb:


> Ist die Erkältung arg schlimm? Schön wars aber trotzdem... JJ, du treibsch dich ja nur noch rum...


nee, aber ich bin ziemlich wehleidig ... ;-)


----------



## chickenway-user (6. Oktober 2006)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> was soll man machen, die freundin spannt einen halt manchmal ein



Das Problem hät ich auch gern wieder...


----------



## kupfermark (6. Oktober 2006)

Hat heut eigentlich noch jemand Bock u Zeit zu fahren? So Y-Weg Richtung Blaubeuren mit Serpentinen-Abfahrt und wieder zurück? 

Gegen 19 Uhr am Bahnhof Herrlingen?!
Heut kann ich noch, Sa und So hab ich das gleiche "Problem" wie jj  
Bin auch für andere Vorschläge offen..

Gruss
Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (6. Oktober 2006)

ich könnte morgen nach den frühstück (?) bis früher nachmittag und evtl. sonntag. sonst noch jemand?


----------



## El Martinos (6. Oktober 2006)

Und ich könnt jetzt sofort. Muss aber gleich los, da ich in zwei Stunden wieder zurück sein sollte...  Brauch noch ne viertel Stunde bis ich los komm, dann schau ich hier nochmal rein


----------



## kupfermark (6. Oktober 2006)

Kann auch in 5 min losfahren. Treffen wir uns kurz vor 18 Uhr am Bahnhof Herrlingen? Oder Du rufst mich an, hab Dir ne PN mit meiner Nr geschickt,

Gr 
Mark


----------



## sharkslayer (6. Oktober 2006)

gasman schrieb:


> ich könnte morgen nach den frühstück (?) bis früher nachmittag und evtl. sonntag. sonst noch jemand?


bin wahrscheinlich morgen auch wieder fit. schaun wir mal wie das wetter wird ... ;-)


----------



## El Martinos (6. Oktober 2006)

Und ich bin auch wieder daheim... Nett wars, aber ich glaub wir brauchen doch den größeren Akku...


----------



## gasman (6. Oktober 2006)

hmm, sagn ma mal um 1/4 nach 7 wirds dunkel, um 20 vor 8 hast geschrieben. also maximal 1 1/2 h licht. das langt nicht für ein' gscheiten nite ride. hol dir'n anständigen akku. ich hab den letzten winter auch mit'm blöden mihm akku rumgemacht. die halten bei kälte ihre leistung nicht. jetzt hab ich einen liion. der hält so 2 1/2 h. is immer noch nicht die welt, aber wenn man wenigstens im wald nicht mehr das affenpopofeeling hat, hilft das schon.

also ich schau morgen früh noch mal rein, leider kränkel ich jetzt rum, aber für eine regenerative runde (kurz und flach näch brägel) wirds schon reichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El Martinos (6. Oktober 2006)

Ich hätte wohl noch erwähnen sollen, dass ich seit unserem letzten Nightride, als wir uns kurz auf der Brücke getroffen haben, nicht aufgeladen habe...

Aber hast schon recht, ein größerer Akku muss definitiv noch her!


----------



## sharkslayer (6. Oktober 2006)

so - 2 grosse akkus sind bestellt. selbst jj hat sie wohl noch nicht "leerfahren" koennen, das sollte auch fuer uns genuegen. und 2.4kg klingt gar nicht so schwer ;-)

wie schauts mit morgen aus?


----------



## El Martinos (7. Oktober 2006)

Ich muss mal schaun, bekommen morgen abend Besuch. Meld mich noch...

Ach ja, die Akkus schreib ich bei Dir gleich auch noch an...


----------



## chickenway-user (7. Oktober 2006)

Ich hock mich vielleicht morgen (vor-)mittag auch mal wieder a bissle aufs Radl. Naja, eigentlich Glaub ich eher das ich an meinem Regal weiterbastel. (Bis jetzt schaut das eher nach Kunst aus. Alles krum und schief...


----------



## gasman (7. Oktober 2006)

also wetteronline.de bringt für morgen jedenfalls keinen wesentlichen niederschlag. nach dem frust heute früh, muss ich wenigstens morgen mal raus. wäre für alles zu haben, am liebsten was neues sehen. evtl. auch mit zug ins allgäu oder urach oder....so. ist jemand mit da, der sich auskennt?


----------



## sharkslayer (7. Oktober 2006)

bin dabei, kenne mich aber nirgends aus ... und eigentlich ist fuer mich fast alles neu ;-)


----------



## sharkslayer (8. Oktober 2006)

ich glaubs ja nicht - sonntag morgen, sonne draussen und keiner geht fahren??

oder seid ihr alle schon los?


----------



## El Martinos (8. Oktober 2006)

Bandprobe...


----------



## junkyjerk (8. Oktober 2006)

so bin wieder in ulm.. hat einer lust auf nightride heute abend? so ab 19:00 oder 19:30 anner brücke oder in herrlingen treffen?


----------



## dubdubidu (8. Oktober 2006)

Ich versuchs nochmal... vielleicht antwortet mir diesmal wer 

Es ist wieder Montag, und ich würde ab 20:15 am Hbf Ulm losfahren, sofern jemand mitwill. Ne, eigentlich muss ich ja andersrum fragen... Will mich jemand mitnehmen?  Meine Ortskenntnisse auf den Radwegen um Ulm sind ja (noch) nicht sooo prächtig...  Heute ist mein bike leider (immer) noch in der Werkstatt, Rahmen austauschen, sonst würde das auch super passen 

Vielleicht lässt sich was arrangieren, würd mich echt freuen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El Martinos (8. Oktober 2006)

dubdubidu schrieb:


> Ich versuchs nochmal... vielleicht antwortet mir diesmal wer
> 
> Es ist wieder Montag, und ich würde ab 20:15 am Hbf Ulm losfahren, sofern jemand mitwill. Ne, eigentlich muss ich ja andersrum fragen... Will mich jemand mitnehmen?  Meine Ortskenntnisse auf den Radwegen um Ulm sind ja (noch) nicht sooo prächtig...  Heute ist mein bike leider (immer) noch in der Werkstatt, Rahmen austauschen, sonst würde das auch super passen
> 
> Vielleicht lässt sich was arrangieren, würd mich echt freuen!



Sach mal, hast du was geraucht oder hab ich das Arbeiten verpennt?  

Bei mir wirds heut nichts mehr mit fahren, morgen vielleicht, bin beruflich in Esslingen und weiss noch nicht ob ich heim komme... Wer würde denn morgen fahren?


----------



## junkyjerk (8. Oktober 2006)

also dann lasst uns mal montag abend so gegen 20:15 uhr am hauptbahnhof festmachen, dann ne lockere runde ins lautertal oder die halde. je nach belieben


----------



## dubdubidu (8. Oktober 2006)

El Martinos schrieb:


> Sach mal, hast du was geraucht oder hab ich das Arbeiten verpennt?



Manchmal verdränge ich höchstoptimistisch die Arbeit...  
Hmm.. hab wohl zuviel geschlafen heute, oder zu wenig gestern abend... oder.. ach, ich bin einfach noch total verpeilt. meinte natürlich "morgen iss wieder Montag", eigentlich


----------



## sharkslayer (8. Oktober 2006)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> also dann lasst uns mal montag abend so gegen 20:15 uhr am hauptbahnhof festmachen, dann ne lockere runde ins lautertal oder die halde. je nach belieben


bin auch dabei.
faehrt man dann am treffpunkt an der bruecke vorbei und uebers hochstraess?


----------



## junkyjerk (8. Oktober 2006)

hmmm, vielleicht fahren wir direkt nach blaustein raus.. komm also direkt zum bahnhof..

@dubdubidu: warum rahmenwechsel? was ist los mit deinem schönen weissen focus?


----------



## dubdubidu (8. Oktober 2006)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @dubdubidu: warum rahmenwechsel? was ist los mit deinem schönen weissen focus?



Eigentlich wegen einer Kleinigkeit. An einer Sattelstrebe war wohl der Klarlack etwas dünn und hat ein eigentlich einlackiertes Decor an den seitlichen Rändern nicht ganz verschlossen. Genau an der Stelle drang vermutlich irgendwie Feuchtigkeit ein (also unters Decor) und das Decor hat sich gelöst. Unterm Decor ists dann nimmer ganz so hübsch gewesen  

Ich habs kurz nach dem Kauf bemängelt, die Werkstatt hat dann wohl mit Focus telefoniert und mir daraufhin einen neuen Rahmen angeboten...
da sagt man natürlich nicht nein 


Montag (also morgen, NACH der Arbeit ) scheint es nen richtig netten Nightride zusammen zu geben, ich freu mich schon


----------



## duese (8. Oktober 2006)

Hej dubi, wann kommste mal zum biken in meine Region? Hab demnächst auch fast so viel Lichtleistung am Lenker wie du  

PS: Kannste auch ein Nightride mit dem smart machen


----------



## kupfermark (8. Oktober 2006)

Ich bin heut beim Trial-üben bei uns im Hof nicht rechtzeitig aus den Clicks gekommen..  
Wenn die Schwellung am Fuss bis morgen abend abgeklungen und der Farbton sich wieder normalisiert hat, werd ich beim Nightride dabei sein!!


----------



## junkyjerk (8. Oktober 2006)

@kupfermark: was hasten geübt? hab heute den kürzeren vorbau aufs singlespeed gebastelt. jetzt krieg ich endlich den lenker hoch zum wheelie üben..

mike hat seinen neuen laufradsatz auch und seine scheibenbremse, vielleicht ist er auch morgen dabei... ich mail ihn morgen mal an..

hoffentlich bleibt das wetter bis zum wochenende so gut. dann ist wasgau-marathon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (8. Oktober 2006)

Mein Mitbewohner hat heut zum Geburtstag sein BMX gekriegt, dann haben wir einen kleinen Northshore-Bretterverschlag gebastelt, und haben unser Bestes gegeben


----------



## junkyjerk (8. Oktober 2006)

und dabei direkt gemault? mitm bergamont oder mitm singlespeed??


----------



## kupfermark (8. Oktober 2006)

Bergamont natürlich, Singlespeed hat ja genau aus dem Grund ja keine Clickies...


----------



## junkyjerk (8. Oktober 2006)

stimmt, hab ich doch glatt vergessen


----------



## carmin (8. Oktober 2006)

sharkslayer schrieb:


> ich glaubs ja nicht - sonntag morgen, sonne draussen und keiner geht fahren??
> 
> oder seid ihr alle schon los?


Wir warn tatsächlich schon los -- Spontantour über Hirschberg und Pfänder. Sorry, hätten Dir ja wirklich vorher noch Bescheid geben können. Nächstes Mal 

Fotos hab ich leider keine (Cam ohne Strom  ), aber war ja wirklich supi Wetter heute, einige nette Trails und auffällig viele freundliche Wanderer, manche sogar zum Schäkern aufgelegt...



kupfermark schrieb:


> Bergamont natürlich, Singlespeed hat ja genau aus dem Grund ja keine Clickies...


"genau aus dem Grund"...? versteh ich nicht, ist Singlespeed ein typisches Trialfahrzeug? (Umgekehrt vielleicht)

Zum Nachtreiten komm ich frühestens wieder am Mittwoch...


----------



## axx (8. Oktober 2006)

Ein paar Fotos von heut:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (8. Oktober 2006)

Ah, sehr stimmungsbetont


----------



## axx (8. Oktober 2006)

Trail- und Schlamm-Bilder kann gasman beisteuern. Ich hab leider keine.

Morgen abend könnte bei mir evtl. auch klappen.


----------



## El Martinos (8. Oktober 2006)

Au mann, wenn alle fahren dann muss ich ja fast auch nach Ulm kommen...


----------



## junkyjerk (9. Oktober 2006)

@axx: schöne bilder, wo genau wart ihr denn?


----------



## axx (9. Oktober 2006)

Wir sind mit dem Zug nach Lindau, und dann über Lutzenreute, Möggers auf den Hirschberg. Von dort weiter auf den Pfänder, und wieder runter nach Lindau. Wetter war traumhaft


----------



## junkyjerk (9. Oktober 2006)

das sieht man...


----------



## junkyjerk (9. Oktober 2006)

@all: also wer kommt heute abend alles zum hauptbahnhof um 20:15Uhr??


----------



## sharkslayer (9. Oktober 2006)

moi ici!


----------



## dubdubidu (9. Oktober 2006)

*denfingerheb* Ich


----------



## nrsTomNU (9. Oktober 2006)

axx schrieb:


> ... Hirschberg. Von dort weiter auf den Pfänder, und wieder runter ...



Hi Joe,
so ähnlich bin ich damals mit Peter auch gefahren, nur vom Hirschberg (der trail abwärts ist super) wieder auf den Pfänder ist uns nicht gelungen, es gab keinen direkten weg wieder rüber. Als wir dann auf der strasse (richtung Bregenz) waren , wäre dann wieder eine direkte auffahrt gewesen, wollten dann aber nicht nochmal hoch.
Wie seit ihr gefahren (vom Hirschberg zum Pfänder)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (9. Oktober 2006)

also dann sind wir soweit schonmal 3... sharkslayer, dubdubidu, meine wenigkeit... mark vielleicht noch.... wer kommt noch alles?


----------



## El Martinos (9. Oktober 2006)

Ich vielleicht, je nachdem wann ich nach Ulm komme...


----------



## kupfermark (9. Oktober 2006)

Ich komm nicht, bei mir ist Di oder Mi auch besser!


Gruss
Mark


----------



## junkyjerk (9. Oktober 2006)

ja schade, morgen dienstag geh ich mal wieder ins fitness-studio und mittwoch ist fussball und fotogucken.

@kupfermark: du erinnerst dich vielleicht, wir hatten im dolce übers fotogucken gesprochen, mittwoch kannst du gerne mitkommen...


----------



## sharkslayer (9. Oktober 2006)

El Martinos schrieb:


> Ich vielleicht, je nachdem wann ich nach Ulm komme...


und er ist doch ein mädchen ;-)

wir nennen dich dann ab morgen "el martina"

also um in der sprache meiner vorväter zu sprechen:
"sabbel nich - dat geit!!"


----------



## El Martinos (9. Oktober 2006)

Hey Sharky, ich hab damit gemeint, dass ich wahrscheinlich früher komme und ich dann schon ab halb sieben auf dem Bike sitze...  

Mädchen, tststs...


----------



## sharkslayer (9. Oktober 2006)

El Martinos schrieb:


> Hey Sharky, ich hab damit gemeint, dass ich wahrscheinlich früher komme und ich dann schon ab halb sieben auf dem Bike sitze...
> 
> Mädchen, tststs...


wenn du mit unserer runde nicht ausgelastet bist, kannst du vorher noch kurz meinen keller entrümpeln

und wenn da danach noch puste hast ... deinen


----------



## El Martinos (9. Oktober 2006)

Um sieben fall ich doch eh halbtot vom Rad und um viertel neun bin ich dann schon längst im Bett...  

Aber das mit meinem Keller war echt gemein!!!


----------



## junkyjerk (9. Oktober 2006)

anstatt euch früher als 20:15uhr aufs rad zu setzen, solltet ihr heute mal um 18:15Uhr SWR einschalten, könnte sich vielleicht lohnen.. die haben eine sendung übers mtb geplant... da bin ich ja mal gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (9. Oktober 2006)

Morgen (Dienstag) hab ich vielleicht auch mal wieder Zeit zum radeln...


----------



## axx (9. Oktober 2006)

Bei mir wirds heut nix  
Nach der Tour gestern ist meine Erkältung wieder voll aufgeblüht


----------



## junkyjerk (9. Oktober 2006)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Morgen (Dienstag) hab ich vielleicht auch mal wieder Zeit zum radeln...



ja ja immer diese ausreden....


----------



## axx (9. Oktober 2006)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> ja ja immer diese ausreden....



Eine Ausrede für heut hat er doch garnicht genannt... aber würde auf "Vorlesung" tippen, wie üblich


----------



## junkyjerk (9. Oktober 2006)

hmmm 20:15uhr noch ne vorlesung??? halt ich eher für unwahrscheinlich, wenn auch nicht ganz ausgeschlossen

ich würd ja eher auf faulheit tippen


----------



## kupfermark (9. Oktober 2006)

Die Bilder der http://www.kult-bike-night.de/ sind online! (Aber vorsicht, Nippelalarm  )

Hier bei meiner Zieleinfahrt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (9. Oktober 2006)

hab die bilder schon runtergeladen... auflösung ist ja wirklich jämmerlich... aber die nippel sind geil


----------



## chorge (9. Oktober 2006)

Wie wär's mal mit ner Tour im Allgäu?


----------



## kupfermark (9. Oktober 2006)

Ja, da war ich heut sogar, allerdings wg Zeitmangel ohne Bike und ohne mich bei Dir zu melden.. Gestern aufm Geburtstag u heut zuviel Arbeit zuhause..

Hoffentlich klappt das irgendwann noch. Die nächsten Termine im Allgäu stehen allerdings erst wieder im November...

Gruss
Mark


----------



## El Martinos (9. Oktober 2006)

So, gerade heimgekommen, noch nichts im Bauch und seit dem Nightride am Freitag immer noch nen Platten am Hinterrad...  

Wird also nix mehr... Morgen??


----------



## carmin (9. Oktober 2006)

chorge schrieb:


> Wie wär's mal mit ner Tour im Allgäu?


Ab Kempten ist bis 19. November Schienenersatzverkehr


----------



## junkyjerk (9. Oktober 2006)

so die nachtradler sollten auch alle wieder daheim sein, war wieder ne schöne runde, nur der nebel ist halt ein wenig unangenehm.. pflaumen haben wir unterwegs auch noch gekl... ähh geborgt.. lecker


----------



## chickenway-user (10. Oktober 2006)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> hmmm 20:15uhr noch ne vorlesung??? halt ich eher für unwahrscheinlich, wenn auch nicht ganz ausgeschlossen
> 
> ich würd ja eher auf faulheit tippen




Nein, nein, montags 19:30-??:?? hab ich nie Zeit. Schon seitdem ich in Ulm bin nicht. Da ist nämlich das eigentliche Highlight der Woche. Da trifft sich nämlich mein Studentenbibelkreis (www.ac-ulm.de, aber Achtung, prähistorisches Design...).

@El Martinos: Morgen (Dienstag, also heute...) fänd ich wunderbar. Ich weiß allerdings noch nicht wie zeitig ich Zeit hab. Um 17:30 hab ich noch Gitarre. Ist morgen das erste mal. Keine Ahnung wie lang das geht. Aber ich denk um 8 oder so sollt ich schon bereit sein. (Aber meinetwegen auch gern später, wenn dir das zu früh ist. Wegen mir können wir auch von 12:00 - 2;00 fahren)


----------



## dubdubidu (10. Oktober 2006)

auch daheim  geduscht, gegessen, auto ausgeladen und jetzt einfach nur noch müde  schön wars, vorallem irgendwie wenig Anstieg mit viel Trail...  
Hab nochmal gesucht, bis auf die Lampe ist alles ganz geblieben, selbst meine Knie sehen noch super aus


----------



## carmin (10. Oktober 2006)

Also ich kann wie gesagt erst morgen. Würde bei dem schönen Wetter aber einen Tagride (zB 1630--1900) bevorzugen, solange das noch möglich ist. Die dunkle Jahreszeit wird noch lang genug, am Ende hat man da echt die Schnauze voll...


			
				DIMB Newsletter schrieb:
			
		

> - ein verrückter Allgäuer will uns in einer Tourenwoche die schönsten Trails seiner Heimat zeigen. Termin und Infos kommen noch.


Wär doch was...


----------



## sharkslayer (10. Oktober 2006)

ich kann heute und morgen und da ich gezwungen bin, das ganze kommende wochenende auszusetzen, werde ich das vermutlich auch ausnutzen und beide tage mitfahren wenn was geht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (10. Oktober 2006)

also heute und morgen kann ich leider nicht, heute abend tobe ich mich mal wieder im fitness-studio aus und morgen abend ist fussball...


----------



## gasman (10. Oktober 2006)

so nachdem mir carmin online hilfe gegeben hat probier ich jetzt mal, ob ich ein paar bilder vom sonntag hochgeladen krieg. sind wahrscheinlich recht klein. wers orginal haben will, muß mir halt gelegentlich einen stick geben, oder so.


----------



## gasman (10. Oktober 2006)

oh mann, die sind ja echt klein. das 1. bild ist der einstieg in den katzensteig, beim 2. ist joe mittendrin, das 3. ist nach dem hochklettern und eigentlich sollte man auf dem 4. bild sehen, wie hart man kämpfen musste, um da wieder hochzuklettern. am 5. seht ihr die geballte intelligenz ratlos auf der suche nach nem vernünftigen trail


----------



## junkyjerk (10. Oktober 2006)

du hast die thumbnails hochgeladen, stell doch mal die bilder in deine galerie, dann kann man auch mal was erkennen....


----------



## carmin (10. Oktober 2006)

Ich glaub, wir suchen noch ein Tool, mit dem man total einfach (!) und schnell eine Reihe von Bildern auf <60k bei maximaler Auflösung drücken kann. Was nehmt Ihr da so? (Ich hab ja immer meine Scripte für sowas, aber das will ich niemandem antun.)


----------



## chickenway-user (10. Oktober 2006)

carmin schrieb:


> morgen  Tagride (zB 1630--1900)


ja, könnte Klappen. Hab bis 15:30 Vorlesung und erst um 8 wieder den nächsten Termin...

Heut Abend, wann? Wo? Bahnhof 20:15?


----------



## chickenway-user (10. Oktober 2006)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Heut Abend, wann? Wo? Bahnhof 20:15?



Was bedeutet keine Antwort? Ihr kommt nicht? Ihr kommt? Ich hab irgendwo den Termin übersehen? Ihr haltet es für so unwahrscheinlich das ich komme das ihr mich nicht ernst nehmt und mir nicht antwortet?


----------



## chickenway-user (10. Oktober 2006)

Also gut. Ihr wollt nicht. Dann kann ich ja auch erstmal noch ne Runde Gewichtstuning (kacken...) betreiben bevor ich mich auf den Weg mach.

Wen heut noch wer was macht, einfach reinschreiben!


----------



## carmin (10. Oktober 2006)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Wen heut noch wer was macht, einfach reinschreiben!


Pennen.

Sorry, ich hoffe, es hat niemand seine Tour von heute auf morgen verschoben, so dass der arme chickenway jetzt allein fahren musste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (10. Oktober 2006)

carmin schrieb:


> Pennen.
> 
> Sorry, ich hoffe, es hat niemand seine Tour von heute auf morgen verschoben, so dass der arme chickenway jetzt allein fahren musste.



Der arme Chickenway wurde noch von nem Freund angerufen und hat dann erstmal eineinhalb Stunden am Telefon verbracht. 

Aber morgen, bei deinem Tag-Ride (ihh) wär ich dabei!


----------



## carmin (11. Oktober 2006)

1.5 h telefonieren? Echt respektabel. Fürn Mann.

Wäre heute Bhf Herrlingen als Treffpunkt okay?


----------



## chickenway-user (11. Oktober 2006)

carmin schrieb:


> 1.5 h telefonieren? Echt respektabel. Fürn Mann.


Naja, wir ham immerhin über das komplizierteste Thema der Welt telefoniert. Frauen...


carmin schrieb:


> Wäre heute Bhf Herrlingen als Treffpunkt okay?


Ja, eigentlich schon. Allerdings bin ich grad ein bisschen Krank geworden, befürcht ich . 2006 ist irgendwie überhaupt nicht mein Jahr.
Ich hab jetzt noch ne Vorlesung, und wenns mir dann hinterher besser geht ruf ich dich mal an...


----------



## axx (11. Oktober 2006)

Unser heutiger Day&Night-Ride hatte wohl eine positive Energiebilanz, bei der Portion Käßspäzle, die wir in Blaubeuren verspeist haben...


----------



## carmin (11. Oktober 2006)

Yo, zwar irgenwie dekadent, aber geil. Der Wirt kennt uns so langsam. Als er besorgt fragte, ob so eine weite Heimfahrt in dieser Dunkelheit nicht gefährlich sei, hab ich (unbedachterweise) angefangen, ihm was von Joes Gardena-Licht-Brause zu erzählen. Aber das war dann wohl doch etwas zu hoch für ihn...


----------



## junkyjerk (11. Oktober 2006)

na da scheint ihr ja wirklich viel spass gehabt zu haben... wo genau seid ihr denn eingekehrt in blaubeuren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (12. Oktober 2006)

"Café Brasserie Atelier" -- Du erinnerst Dich noch an die Eisdiele, vor der wir im Sommer mal zu siebt (oder so) Eis geleckt haben? Die ist in der Karlstraße. Gleich am Eck ist ja ne Ampel, da kreuzt die Weilerstraße. Diese links und die nächste Ecke wieder rechts (Webergasse), dort ist gleich das Café. Das krasse ist, dass Käsespätzle dort nur 4.20 Euro kosten. Oder Apfelstrudel mit Vanilleeis 2.90.


----------



## carmin (12. Oktober 2006)

chorge schrieb:


> Wie wär's mal mit ner Tour im Allgäu?


Sag mal chorge, kennst Du Dich zufällig auch zwischen Kempten und Wilhams/Missen (Ettensberg, Hauchenberg...) aus?


----------



## junkyjerk (12. Oktober 2006)

na die wirtschaft muss ich mir merken, das essen ist ja wirklich ordentlich preiswert und wie es scheint auch schweinelecker...


----------



## axx (12. Oktober 2006)

Ich glaub der Wirt hielt uns schon für leicht verrückt, als wir uns bei Nacht und 12 Grad Aussentemparatur bei ihm auf die Terasse gesetzt haben


----------



## junkyjerk (13. Oktober 2006)

axx schrieb:


> Ich glaub der Wirt hielt uns schon für leicht verrückt, als wir uns bei Nacht und 12 Grad Aussentemparatur bei ihm auf die Terasse gesetzt haben



wer täte das nicht? 

mark und ich sind am freitag und samstag auf dem letzten rennen diese saison beim wasgau-mtb-marathon... mal schauen, sind schon auf die trails gespannt...


----------



## axx (13. Oktober 2006)

Die Wetteraussichten sind ja Bestens. Und die Trails sollten inzwischen auch abgetrocket sein. Ich wünsch euch viel Spass


----------



## El Martinos (13. Oktober 2006)

Na dann wünsch ich euch viel Spaß... Macht sie alle platt!!


----------



## kupfermark (15. Oktober 2006)

So, wir sind wieder zurück. Das war gar kein Rennen, es gab keine Zeitnahme und man konnte starten, wann man wollte. Es standen 5 Strecken zwischen 25km und 105km zur Auswahl, und man konnte sich noch während dem Fahren für eine lange oder kurze Distanz entscheiden. 

Was das ganze sehr speziell gemacht hat, waren zum einen die 30% Single-Trail Anteil, die Teils recht anspruchsvoll waren, und zum anderen die Teilnahme einiger Profis, die es teilweise auch recht gemütlich haben angehen lassen. So sind wir z.B. einige km zusammen mit Ralf Berner und Marco Keller gefahren, was auch ganz unterhaltsam war.

Nightride die Woche Dienstag?

Gruss
Mark


----------



## chickenway-user (15. Oktober 2006)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Nightride die Woche Dienstag?


Ich trau mich ja schon gar nicht mehr zuzusagen... aber wenn ich ein bisschen gesund werd dann schon. (Muss ja endlich mal meine blöde Lampe ausprobieren...)


----------



## axx (15. Oktober 2006)

kupfermark schrieb:


> So, wir sind wieder zurück. Das war gar kein Rennen, es gab keine Zeitnahme und man konnte starten, wann man wollte.



Oh. Das habt ihr davor aber nicht gewusst? Und das nennt sich dann Marathon? Sachen gibts. Aber 30% Trail-Anteil klingt ja gut  

Wir sind heut von Kempten über den Hauchenberg zur Salmaser Höhe, und von dort über die Thaler Höhe nach Immenstadt.



carmin schrieb:


> Woah, da habt Ihr aber ne Tour verpasst heute! Strahlender Sonnenschein, ideale Temperaturen, und ein Trail wie aus dem Paradies -- ewig lang, Würzelsche, Treppelsche und viiiel Flow...



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen  

Ausser vielleicht ein paar Fotos:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubdubidu (15. Oktober 2006)

letzten Donnerstag hats mir leider nicht zu nem nightride gereicht, arbeit war recht heftig die letzte woche... 
Vielleicht fährt ja jeamnd diese Woche Donnerstag? Naja, ist erst Sonntag...  ich meld mich dann nochmal kurzfristiger  

Danach bin ich erstmal 3 Wochen in Überlingen und hoffe ich kann mein Rad mitnehmen. Kennt jemand von eucht da unten eigentlich zufällig n paar schöne Touren, Strecken, Trails oder wasauchimmer? wäre super wenn ich an meinen wenigen freien Stunden an den Abenden nicht allzulange suchen muss, um was interessantes zu finden


----------



## kupfermark (15. Oktober 2006)

@axx: Ich habs beim hinfahren erfahren, Jörg wusste es schon vorher. 
Schöne Bilder übrigens wieder!!

Jetzt fang ich auch schon an, Termine vorzuschlagen die ich nicht wahrnehmen kann  
Bin ja von Di Nacht bis Do nacht in HH... Die Woche geht bei mir nix mit Nightride...

@el martinos: 
Wie war der Gig??


----------



## carmin (15. Oktober 2006)

axx, jetzt hast mich grad aber ganz schön verblüfft, da werd ich schon zitiert, noch ehe ich was geschrieben hab  Aber das war ja schon letztes Jahr, aus Beitrag #777. Damals hab ich ja tatsächlich auch den "epic ride" angehängt...

Jo, war echt wieder ne geile Tour (inkl einiger nicht geknackter Stellen) und das erst recht vor den Hintergrund, dass der erste Teil eine ziemliche Fahrt ins Blaue war. Nur dass uns am Ende noch die Scheíße um die Ohren geflogen ist (wörtlich zu verstehen), war ein bissel eklich 

Noch ein paar Fotos: Das erste zeigt einen markierten Wanderweg, den man unter dem Holzgemetzel erst mal finden musste, Nummer zwei zeigt axx am Hauchenberg, das dritte die Katze, die von Toms Rucksackgeruch völlig den Verstand verloren hat (und wahrscheinlich jetzt immer noch deppert rumläuft), und das vierte ein (diesmal echtes) Bild vom Flowstück kurz vor Ende des ersten Teils.

dubdubidu, diese Woche werd ich wohl doch nochmal einen Tagride bevorzugen  Mit Touren ab Überlingen kann ich leider nicht dienen; leider ist auch im LMB nix dort zu sehen, und die Mitgliedersuche ist derzeit eingeschränkt. Bliebe also nur das Bodensee-Lokalforum als Kontaktmöglichkeit.


----------



## dubdubidu (15. Oktober 2006)

carmin schrieb:


> diese Woche werd ich wohl doch nochmal einen Tagride bevorzugen



Tja, würde ich ja auch gerne, aber irgendwie sind mir die Tage zu dieser Jahreszeit etwas zu kurz um bei Tageslicht los zu kommen. 

Die Mitgleidersuche ist eingeschränkt? na, dann weiss ich endlich, dass ich heute *nicht* zu blöd bind ie zu bedienen.. mir kamen schon echte Zweifel


----------



## junkyjerk (15. Oktober 2006)

mensch eure tour scheint ja wieder supergeil gewesen zu sein.... das nächste mal sagt doch mal vorher bescheid, damit wir auch mal mitkommen können...

übrigens aufm wasgau marathon haben wir noch don stefano getroffen, der ist mit seiner kleinen tochter die 25km gefahren, tochter hinten im trailerbike..


----------



## tbird (16. Oktober 2006)

Moin Leute!

is ja schön, dasses hier nen Thread für Ulmer gibt 

Wie ihr seht bin ich neu hier. Nuja, nicht nur HIER, sondern auch im MTB-Sport. Habe mir letzte Woche endlich mal ein Fully (Bulls DQ-600 PRO) geleistet und bin schon kräftig am fahren. Natürlich kann ich mit euch nicht mithalten, darum frag ich erst gar nicht nach einer mitfarhgelegenheit bei einer Tour. 

Was ich aber fragen möchte: Welche touren kennt ihr rund um Ulm, die für einen Anfänger geeignet sind und so 1.5 bis 2 Stunden dauern (dürfen auch mal 2.5h dauern)?

Ich wohne in Böfingen, also oben aufm Berg ^^ Gestern hab ich meine erste grössere Tour mit dem Bike gemacht, rauf zur Uni (wollte ich, hab mich verfranzt und musste dann vonner FH wieder hoch richtung Wilhelmsburg) und wieder zurück Heilmeyersteige, zurück zum Bahnhof und dann wieder hoch nach Böfingen. War nice, aber leider wohl schon das maximum, was mein Körper momentan hergibt, is ganz schön bergig da oben ^^

Wär nett, wenn ihr einem armen Studenten helfen könntet 

Grüsse,
Martin


----------



## junkyjerk (16. Oktober 2006)

moin moin, wenn du ein wenig ausdauer hast, kann man auch mal ins lautertal fahren, erst nach blaustein-herrlingen, dann am bahnhof die rommelsteige hoch, oben angekommen zum kreuz, dann rechts den feldweg bergab dann ins lautertal runter, den wanderweg... 

am besten einfach mal bei uns mitfahren, wir haben kein problem auch mal gemütlich zu fahren und gegebenenfalls zu warten...


----------



## dubdubidu (16. Oktober 2006)

tbird schrieb:


> ... Natürlich kann ich mit euch nicht mithalten, darum frag ich erst gar nicht nach einer mitfarhgelegenheit bei einer Tour...



Du, mach Dir keine Sorgen, hier treiben sich nciht nur Profis rum  Ichs elbst bin auch n blutiger Anänger und habe mein bike erst seit August...

Allein macht vielleicht Sinn, um an Kondition ud Ausdauer zu arbeiten, aber such dir auf Dauer wen, mit dem du zwischendurch mitfahren kannst, das erhöht ganz enorm den Fahrspass, bringt dich zu Leistungen, die Du allein nie schaffen würdest und nicht zu verachten: auf den ersten trailversuchen (sofern dich sowas reizt) war (und bin) zumindest ICH sehr froh, dass jemand auf mich "aufgepasst" hat... könnte ja wasweissichwas passieren.  

Aber da bist du hier eigentlich genau richtig, denk ich 

Herzlich wilkommen und viel Spass hier im Forum


----------



## sharkslayer (16. Oktober 2006)

waere jemand heute abend an einem night ride interessiert?

habe mich seit 5 tagen nicht mehr koerperlich betaetigt und kann bis morgen glaube ich nicht mehr warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (16. Oktober 2006)

kann ich noch nicht sagen, heute abend wollte ich eigentlich mal wieder meine anderen muskelgruppen stärken.... also ins fitness-studio...


----------



## dubdubidu (16. Oktober 2006)

vielleicht, vielleicht habe ich heute abend wieder ab 20:15 Zeit, Lust hätte ich schon irgendwie...
Hab nur meine Helmleuchte noch net... ich meld mich heute Nachmittag nochmal, momentan stehen die chancen 70% hab zeit zu 30% hab keine zeit


----------



## tbird (16. Oktober 2006)

@junkyjerk: ja, an so einer tour hätte ich generell schon mal interesse  wie viele hm sind das etwa? 

@dubdubidu: jau, ich fahre normalerweise mit einem kommilitonen, nur der war gestern ned daheim und da bin ich halt allein gefahren  zu zweit ist einfach geiler!


----------



## junkyjerk (16. Oktober 2006)

@tbird: die lautertalrunde mit allen drei abfahrten hat so zwischen 350 bis 400hm, wenn ich jetzt schätzen müsste...


----------



## tbird (16. Oktober 2006)

hi!

danke für die info  ich glaub da trainier ich wirklich noch ein bisschen vorher, will euch ja auch keine zu schwere last sein


----------



## dubdubidu (16. Oktober 2006)

sharkslayer schrieb:


> waere jemand heute abend an einem night ride interessiert?
> 
> habe mich seit 5 tagen nicht mehr koerperlich betaetigt und kann bis morgen glaube ich nicht mehr warten



Du hast PN mit meiner telefonnummer  
klappen würds bei mir heute abend, aber ich muss jetzt los und hab kein Internet mehr... Wenns Dir nach nem Nightride ist, schreibst mir halt ne sms oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El Martinos (16. Oktober 2006)

Würd heut abend gern mitfahren, muss nur leider noch in den Proberaum und morgen hab ich Elternabend bis ca. 21 Uhr. Aber Mittwoch wär mal nicht schlecht, sonst muss ich irgendwann noch anfangen, die Hügelchen hier hochzuschieben...  

Und den großen Akku bräucht ich ja auch noch... Sharkslayer, langsam krieg ich ein schlechtes Gewissen...


----------



## torock (16. Oktober 2006)

Sodala. Bin nun auch wieder in Ulm.
Hat jemand morgen (Di) Lust auf nen Nightride?


----------



## chickenway-user (16. Oktober 2006)

torock schrieb:


> Sodala. Bin nun auch wieder in Ulm.
> Hat jemand morgen (Di) Lust auf nen Nightride?



Ja klar!

Irgendwann nach 8. Wo? (Bin grad noch a bissle erkältet. Also nicht ganz so leistungsfähig wie normal...)


----------



## sharkslayer (16. Oktober 2006)

soo, sind wieder da. war sehr schoen (und kalt) heute abend: dubidubidu und ich - einmal blaubeuren und zurueck - 46km, 450hm, 2:45h
lasst den kerl bloss vor euch keine aepfel essen - es hat ihne heute ohne feindeinwirkung beim apfelessen vom rad gehauen. 

@jj - die legendaeren pflaumen in wippingen sind auf ihrem zenith! diese woche vielleicht noch, danach ist schluss! dafuer duerften sich die aepfel rechts daneben (uuuunglaublich!!!) noch ein bisschen halten.


----------



## torock (16. Oktober 2006)

20.15 an der Brücke?

Da hat ihn wohl das Apfelfleisch geblendet ;-)


----------



## dubdubidu (17. Oktober 2006)

sharkslayer schrieb:


> lasst den kerl bloss vor euch keine aepfel essen - es hat ihne heute ohne feindeinwirkung beim apfelessen vom rad gehauen.




öhm... ja, man kann ja mal vom weg abkommen  war ja auch dunkel    
Ohne den Apfel ware ich wohl auch nicht mehr so motiviert gewesen, also hatte es im Endeffekt doch was positives  

Ich versuchs nächstes mal mit Bananen oder Müsliriegeln oder so, vielleicht fall ich dann nichtmehr ....


----------



## bischoff (17. Oktober 2006)

Apfel mampfen während der Tour ist hier in der Region einfach SPITZENKLASSE


----------



## junkyjerk (17. Oktober 2006)

@bischoff: wann lernt man dich eigentlich endlich mal kennen??


----------



## chorge (17. Oktober 2006)

So, endlich mal wieder am shreiben...
Die Gegend um Missen herum kenne ich Bike-Technisch leider nicht gut. Aber am "Schwarzen Grat" hinter Buchenberg sollen viele Trails sein. Mich persönlcih zieht es dann halt doch eher auf die Hörnerkette, oder gleich nach Hindelang..  

Grüße an alle!!!!!!!


----------



## bischoff (17. Oktober 2006)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @bischoff: wann lernt man dich eigentlich endlich mal kennen??



Hi,

hast recht, bin etwas zurückhaltend im Forum. Carmin, Axx, torock kennen mich. Sind wir nicht auch schon einmal in deren Gruppe zusammen gefahren? 
Können morgen gerne eine Runde drehen!! Gerne auch tagsüber (nachmittags).

Julian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (17. Oktober 2006)

bischoff und jj: ich denk, Ihr würdet sogar ganz gut zueinander passen. So bike- und racetechnisch, mein ich. (gasman wird mich schlagen für den Satz...)


----------



## torock (17. Oktober 2006)

das will ich sehen


----------



## torock (17. Oktober 2006)

Kommt nachher eigentlich wer mit?


----------



## chickenway-user (17. Oktober 2006)

torock schrieb:


> Kommt nachher eigentlich wer mit?



Ja. Allerdings wäre mir 20:30 lieber. (Wenn du nix mehr schreibst schaff ich auch 20:15...)


----------



## torock (17. Oktober 2006)

okay dann machen wir 20.30 an der Brücke.


----------



## kupfermark (17. Oktober 2006)

sharkslayer schrieb:


> @jj - die legendaeren pflaumen in wippingen sind auf ihrem zenith! diese woche vielleicht noch, danach ist schluss! dafuer duerften sich die aepfel rechts daneben (uuuunglaublich!!!) noch ein bisschen halten.



Stimmt, aber uns quellen die Dinger inzwischen aus den Ohren raus, nächstes mal werd ichs früher ankündigen, dann darf jeder mal miternten!

Viel Spass beim Fahren. Ich geh jetzt noch ne Runde laufen, ein paar Stunden schlafen und dann 700km Auto fahren  

Gruss
Mark


----------



## junkyjerk (17. Oktober 2006)

na dann fahr mal vorsichtig, judith ist heute einer vor dem haus ins geparkte auto gerast, 5 autos kaputt... shice


----------



## chickenway-user (17. Oktober 2006)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> na dann fahr mal vorsichtig, judith ist heute einer vor dem haus ins geparkte auto gerast, 5 autos kaputt... shice



 

Wiso passiert meinem Auto sowas nie?

@Torock: Ok, kein Problem.


----------



## gasman (17. Oktober 2006)

@carmin
ich schlag gar niemand, dich schon gleich gar net. hättest ruhig vorbeikommen können, war eher langweiliges meeting.

hätt eigentlich jemand an der brücke sehen müssen, bin doch grad dran vorbeigefahren. bei mir wirds eher nix mehr die woche, vielleicht wenns mich reisst, fahr ich morgen mit dem rr von der arbeit aus don heim. war aber ganz schön schattig heute.

@chorge, hey mann du hättst am sonntag eigentlich mitfahrn können. wenn du die gegend um missen nicht kennst, verpasst du definitiv was. auf den hörnern und auch in hindelang sind doch ohne ende touris aus schwaben. zum abgewöhnen. in missen hast echt deine ruhe. wir haben ausser uns keine biker gesehen und sogar die wanderer waren freundlich. am hauchenberg brauchst halt ein bisserl kondition in den oberarmen. weil da hebst dein bike leicht über 30 gatter, dafür ist die show beim oberen wirt in missen sehenswert. nicht blos die wahnsinnige katze. den wirt verstehst sogar als local kaum, der käskuchen wars geld wert die "chokko" is mit milch gemacht und überhaupt hast dann eine schöne auffahrt auf die salmaser höhe, wo der tacho die 25% marke anschlägt. was willst mehr. schau mal wieder in ulm vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torock (17. Oktober 2006)

Wir sind vorhin recht pünktlich losgefahren. Waren an der Aussicht und dann noch der Kantentrail.
Also nächstes mal hab ich nen GinTonic in meiner Trinkflasche. Der hat dann die richtige Temperatur und meine Zehen werden dann wohl nicht "kalt" ;-) Wenn das so weiter geht, dann wird's wohl nen zapfiger Winter.


----------



## chickenway-user (17. Oktober 2006)

torock schrieb:


> Wir sind vorhin recht pünktlich losgefahren. Waren an der Aussicht und dann noch der Kantentrail.
> Also nächstes mal hab ich nen GinTonic in meiner Trinkflasche. Der hat dann die richtige Temperatur und meine Zehen werden dann wohl nicht "kalt" ;-) Wenn das so weiter geht, dann wird's wohl nen zapfiger Winter.



Ich übersetz das mal für die anderen, ok?

Also: "Zuerst musste ich ewig auf den Chickenway-User warten, weil er natürlich wie immer zu spät kam. Dann hatte der Kerl so wenig Kondition das wir fast nix geschafft haben. Und dann hat er auch noch ständig geschoben, so das mir sogar bergauf die Zehen eingefroren sind..."

Bis auf meine zur Zeit grad kaum vorhandene Ausdauer (bin glaub ich seit nem Monat keine Tour mehr gefahren und bin ein bisschen erkältet) wars schon geil. War ja mein erster Night-Ride. Mit so ner Funzel im Wald ist schon geil. Und der Nebel und die Sterne sind einfach schön!


----------



## torock (17. Oktober 2006)

Wenigstens die letzten 3 Sätze stimmen  
Der Nebel auf der Brille war weniger schön. Jetzt kommt wieder die Zeit der beschlagenen Scheiben/Gläser


----------



## carmin (18. Oktober 2006)

Jepp, der Nebel heut früh war echt schon etwas unangenehm. Aber grad kam schon die Sonne durch. Und wenn Ihr gestern noch Sterne gesehen habt (wer weiß, auf welches Getränk das zurückging), kanns so schlimm ja nicht gewesen sein 



dubdubidu schrieb:


> Die Mitgleidersuche ist eingeschränkt? na, dann weiss ich endlich, dass ich heute *nicht* zu blöd bind ie zu bedienen.. mir kamen schon echte Zweifel


Jetzt gehts ja wieder. Sechs Leute in Überlingen.


----------



## chickenway-user (18. Oktober 2006)

carmin schrieb:


> Jepp, der Nebel heut früh war echt schon etwas unangenehm. Aber grad kam schon die Sonne durch. Und wenn Ihr gestern noch Sterne gesehen habt (wer weiß, auf welches Getränk das zurückging), kanns so schlimm ja nicht gewesen sein




Wasser... Ne, auf der Alb oben und da gegenüber (andere Seite vom Blautal) war es gelegentlich echt sternenklar. Und ein paar Höhenmeter weiter unten wieder neblig. War schon toll!


----------



## junkyjerk (18. Oktober 2006)

scheint ja nett gewesen zu sein gestern abend, wart ihr denn nur zu zweit unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharkslayer (18. Oktober 2006)

ich schaffs zwar heute wahrscheinlich wieder nicht, aber nur mal just-in-case - wie saehe es denn aus? faehrt jemand?


----------



## torock (18. Oktober 2006)

Immerhin waren wir zu zweit und Chickenway hat sich trotz Erkältung erbarmt mit zufahren.


----------



## El Martinos (19. Oktober 2006)

Uiuiui, SONNNEEEE!!!  Ich fahr dann gleich mal los...


----------



## junkyjerk (19. Oktober 2006)

hast du schon frei? ich würd vielleicht mitkommen...


----------



## sharkslayer (19. Oktober 2006)

bevor tief ulrike uns die lust aufs nightbiken verhagelt will ich heute abend noch schnell die vielleicht letzte gelegenheit nutzen. kommt jemand mit?


----------



## torock (19. Oktober 2006)

Hab leider keine Zeit


----------



## junkyjerk (20. Oktober 2006)

wetter soll doch am wochenende wieder gut sein, vielleicht können wir da noch mal durchstarten... bei tageslicht und sonnenschein


----------



## axx (20. Oktober 2006)

Ich werd dieses Wochenende Monster töten und mich von Bier, Chips und Partypizza ernähren... Lanparty eben


----------



## carmin (20. Oktober 2006)

Ganz so engagiert werde ich zwar nicht für die Verbesserung der Welt kämpfen, aber ich bin dieses Wochenende auch nicht da.


----------



## junkyjerk (20. Oktober 2006)

mike und ich wollen gleich ne runde drehen gehen, kommt noch jemand mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharkslayer (20. Oktober 2006)

muss hier keiner arbeiten??
waere ab 4 dabei ...


----------



## carmin (20. Oktober 2006)

'türlich, hier wird grade schwer malocht.


----------



## junkyjerk (20. Oktober 2006)

jaja malochen... das glaub ich erst, wenn ich es sehe...


----------



## junkyjerk (20. Oktober 2006)

wollen so gegen 14uhr mal losmachen...


----------



## carmin (20. Oktober 2006)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> jaja malochen...


Höre ich da etwa Zweifel heraus?

Das muss noch alles klein gemacht werden, bis der Winter kommt...


----------



## sharkslayer (20. Oktober 2006)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> wollen so gegen 14uhr mal losmachen...


grad eben wars doch noch 15uhr? ...

also 15.20 koennt ich schaffen, sonst fahrt mal ...


----------



## carmin (20. Oktober 2006)

Wenn ich grad so rausgucke, kann ichs auch fast nimmer verheben. sharkslayer, würdest Du wieder auf dem Eselsberg starten? 16:15 oder 16:30 könnten wir uns in Mähringen treffen.


----------



## sharkslayer (20. Oktober 2006)

nee ich starte von zu hause (galgenberg) aus. treffen koennen wir uns aber trotzdem gerne. 

el martinos wollte evtl. auch noch mit, wenn er sich gestern nicht doch noch den ruessel verkuehlt hat ;-)


----------



## carmin (20. Oktober 2006)

Ach da drüben *grübel* Dann müssten wir uns wohl unterwegs wo treffen, sonst wirds zu spät. Wohin habt Ihr geplant? Lautertal, oder Blaubeuren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharkslayer (20. Oktober 2006)

so'n dreck, ist noch ein schub arbeit bei mir abgeladen worden ... klappt doch nicht bei tageslicht (ist die woche wirklich wie verhext) 

@carmin (und alle anderen natuerlich auch) - wie sieht's denn am wochenende aus?


----------



## carmin (20. Oktober 2006)

Ach schad. WoE bin ich ja nicht da. Na dann nächste Woche eben. Viel Spaß beim malochen jedenfalls


----------



## Don Stefano (20. Oktober 2006)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> übrigens aufm wasgau marathon haben wir noch don stefano getroffen, der ist mit seiner kleinen tochter die 25km gefahren, tochter hinten im trailerbike..


Stümt. Hier habe ich sogar ein Bild von uns gefunden. 





Hat echt Spaß gemacht. Die Jugend will beizeiten an die Materie herangebracht werden. Urprünglich wollte ich auch die lange Strecke fahren. Dann hat mir meine Frau freudestrahlend eröffnet, dass *sie* am Samstag frei hat und shoppen gehen will. Nach drei Anläufen sie umzustimmen habe ich halt umdisponiert.

Ich bin zur zeit auch wieder häufiger in Ulm. Leider habe ich aber keine Lampe und auch kein Appartement, in dem ich mein bike unterstellen kann.
Ich wünsche euch viel spaß auf den Trails im Lautertal und Blaubeueren und Böfinger Halde ....


----------



## carmin (20. Oktober 2006)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Die Jugend will beizeiten an die Materie herangebracht werden.


Das is ja mal geil  Gabs auch Serpentinen?


----------



## Don Stefano (20. Oktober 2006)

carmin schrieb:


> Das is ja mal geil  Gabs auch Serpentinen?


Ja, eine. Ich bin aber abgestiegen, weil es recht steil war und direkt eine Treppe folgte. Die Kleine war zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon etwas verunsichert, weil es ein ganzes Stück Trail gegangen war und schon einige andere Biker abgestiegen sind. 

Umsetzen wäre (für mich) nicht drin gewesen.


----------



## kupfermark (22. Oktober 2006)

Hey, geilstes Wetter! Hat jemand Interesse an einer Tour oder seid ihr alle schon unterwegs? 

So ab 14:15 Uhr am Bhf Herrlingen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (22. Oktober 2006)

ich bin grad mitm hausputz beschäftigt, könnte aber heulen, wenn ich das wetter sehe... sone shice... und mein rücken ist auch noch nicht wieder 100% (naja wenigstens doch kein bsv)


----------



## kupfermark (22. Oktober 2006)

Allein hab ich auch net soviel Bock u hab mich grad eh noch zu Fuss einigermassen ausgetobt.. Wer noch Lust hat, kann sich ja melden oder bei mir vorbeischauen, werd mich solang auch dem Hausputz widmen  

Wie siehts die Woche mit Nightride aus? Hab glaub immer Zeit,

Gruss
Mark


----------



## junkyjerk (22. Oktober 2006)

kann montag und dienstag net, da sind meine eltern zu besuch, also frühestens am mittwoch wieder...


----------



## kupfermark (22. Oktober 2006)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> ...da sind meine eltern zu besuch...



Ach deshalb hat der Hausputz diesmal höhere Priorität als Biken gehn


----------



## gasman (22. Oktober 2006)

@ junky
ich hab gedacht du hast ne freundin? du musst dich auf deine kernkompetenz beschränken

@ alle
war grad mit meinem sohn auf der halde. da baut einer n großen drop. hoffentlich fahr ich bei dem oschi nie aus versehn drüber. ansonsten wars trocken und beste bedingungen. schade daß junky wichtigeres zu tun hatte...


----------



## carmin (22. Oktober 2006)

gasman schrieb:


> ich hab gedacht du hast ne freundin?


Freundinnen sind heut halt auch nicht mehr das... (gottseidank vielleicht)



gasman schrieb:


> war grad mit meinem sohn auf der halde. da baut einer n großen drop.


Sehr gut. Führst ihn also auch gleich an die Materie heran.

Manche haben ihren Kindern direkt nach der Geburt schon mal nen IBC Account besorgt...


----------



## junkyjerk (23. Oktober 2006)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Ach deshalb hat der Hausputz diesmal höhere Priorität als Biken gehn



rischtisch....


----------



## junkyjerk (23. Oktober 2006)

gasman schrieb:


> @ junky
> ich hab gedacht du hast ne freundin? du musst dich auf deine kernkompetenz beschränken



hmmm... guter ansatz, den muss ich meiner freundin mal näher bringen.... (ich hör schon die ohrfeige knallen)....


----------



## torock (23. Oktober 2006)

carmin schrieb:


> Freundinnen sind heut halt auch nicht mehr das... (gottseidank vielleicht)
> 
> Sehr gut. Führst ihn also auch gleich an die Materie heran.
> 
> Manche haben ihren Kindern direkt nach der Geburt schon mal nen IBC Account besorgt...



Ich hau mich weg.
     ROFL


----------



## chickenway-user (23. Oktober 2006)

carmin schrieb:


> Höre ich da etwa Zweifel heraus?
> 
> Das muss noch alles klein gemacht werden, bis der Winter kommt...



Das ist doch schon klein...

Jaja, die frauen heutzutage, wollen alles, können nix....





Irgendwer Dienstag abend dabei? Bin zwar immer noch erkältet, hab Blasen und Muskelkater, aber ne gemütliche Runde sollte gehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torock (23. Oktober 2006)

Ob ich morgen fahr weiss ich jetzt noch nicht. Am Donnerstag soll es wieder warm werden (20°C). Dann geht endlich wieder kurze Hose. Dazu tendier ich persönlich mehr. Kalt wirds noch lang genug.


----------



## junkyjerk (23. Oktober 2006)

also ich werd am dienstag mal in blaubeuren wandern gehen, meine eltern haben mir nen vogel gezeigt als ich meinte, mit dem bike gehts doch auch... und macht wahrscheinlich auch mehr spass


----------



## carmin (23. Oktober 2006)

Du meinst, Wandern macht mehr Spaß...? Sag mal, was haben Dir denn Deine Eltern verabreicht?

chickenway, wovon hast Du denn jetzt Blasen und Muskelkater? (Du wolltest doch immer einen...?)


----------



## kupfermark (23. Oktober 2006)

Hey, wir haben den Anbruch der 100sten Seite noch gar nicht gefeiert! Wär eigentlich mal wieder Zeit für ne kleine Zwischenbilanz und Statistik. Man könnte z.B. die gefahrenen Touren und Teilnehmer mal zusammenzählen (wenn man Zeit und Lust hätte). Interessant wärs zumindest 

Aber wenigstens das hier muss sein (> 10 Posts) 
carmin   	             486
junkyjerk 	             362
axx 	                      255
kupfermark 	           234
chickenway-user 	199
daif 	                       127
chorge 	                     126
gasman 	                    125
torock                        99
sharkslayer 	             48
techstar 	             43
El Martinos 	             40
Don Stefano 	           35
Eisbär                  	33
dubdubidu 	           28
summit 	                    24
Fetz 	                     23
bischoff 	             20
nrsTomNU 	          19
Chaka-Checka 	        16
Bender25 	           12
SteFri 	                      11


----------



## chickenway-user (24. Oktober 2006)

carmin schrieb:


> Du meinst, Wandern macht mehr Spaß...? Sag mal, was haben Dir denn Deine Eltern verabreicht?
> 
> chickenway, wovon hast Du denn jetzt Blasen und Muskelkater? (Du wolltest doch immer einen...?)



Die Antwort auf die zweite Hälfte ist in der ersten Hälfte versteckt. 

Freitag gute 1000 hm und Samstag gute 6 Stunden...


----------



## carmin (24. Oktober 2006)

Wow, geile Bilder! Ist ja Hardcore-Wandern. Scheint auch echt warm gewesen zu sein...

Sagt mal, habt Ihr (Du, jj, vielleicht auch gasman, Fetz...?) auch Klamotten, die noch ein bisschen deutlicher ins Wandererklischee passen? Karohemd, Stöcke und so... Wenn das Wochenendwetter schön ist, könnten wir der DIMB mit einer kleinen Fotosession da immens weiterhelfen!


----------



## carmin (24. Oktober 2006)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Hey, wir haben den Anbruch der 100sten Seite noch gar nicht gefeiert!


Ich bin ja auch erst auf Seite 63 

Sind die Statistiken jetzt von Beginn an? Das ist unfair, da komm ich von meinen vielen Posts ja nie runter  Aber witzig, dass gasman grade am Überrunden von daif und chorge is. Wie hast Du's gezählt (bestimmt nicht von Hand)?

Wenn Du's schaffst, die in diesem Fred gefahrenen Kilometer zusammenzuzählen, biste gut. Apropos, wollt Ihr nicht ein WP-Team bilden?


----------



## Fetz (24. Oktober 2006)

carmin schrieb:


> Wow, geile Bilder! Ist ja Hardcore-Wandern. Scheint auch echt warm gewesen zu sein...
> 
> Sagt mal, habt Ihr (Du, jj, vielleicht auch gasman, Fetz...?) auch Klamotten, die noch ein bisschen deutlicher ins Wandererklischee passen? Karohemd, Stöcke und so... Wenn das Wochenendwetter schön ist, könnten wir der DIMB mit einer kleinen Fotosession da immens weiterhelfen!



Mit Stöcken könnte ich noch dienen, bei Karohemden etc. wird's schwer.


----------



## torock (24. Oktober 2006)

carmin schrieb:


> Wenn Du's schaffst, die in diesem Fred gefahrenen Kilometer zusammenzuzählen, biste gut. Apropos, wollt Ihr nicht ein WP-Team bilden?



Das wird wohl schwer werden aber machbar sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (24. Oktober 2006)

I hab Wanderschuhe, das langt zum Wandern...


----------



## torock (24. Oktober 2006)

Genau! Zieht nur die Schuhe an. Das gibt dann ein lustiges Foto :-D
Vielleicht noch die Stöcke. Die aber nicht zu lange ausfahren, sonst wirds unrealistisch.
Sozusagen Natur pur


----------



## junkyjerk (24. Oktober 2006)

bergschuhe hab ich noch aus bundeswehr-zeiten. stöcke und karohemden leider nicht....


----------



## kupfermark (24. Oktober 2006)

Also, mal wieder back to topic:

Wie siehts aus mit einem nächtlichen Ausritt durch die heimischen Wälder morgen abend? 

Treffpunkt 19:30 Uhr Brücke?!


----------



## carmin (24. Oktober 2006)

Hab jetzt schon Donnerstag geplant...



Fetz schrieb:


> Mit Stöcken könnte ich noch dienen, bei Karohemden etc. wird's schwer.


Is egal, muss halt nur ein bisschen realistisch aussehen. chickenways Fotos sind da viel zu fortschrittlich...


----------



## gasman (24. Oktober 2006)

@chickenway
bist daheim gewesen? ich erkenne auf bild 3 füssen und dahinter das vilstal. schönes ostallgäu.
@carmin
so perverse klamotten hab ich net
@junky
hey bist du krank? wenns ganz schlimm wird komm morgen bei mir vorbei und ich gib dir eine spritze. das hilft.
@ alle
morgen könnte ich schaffen. 19:30 brücke. wenns net geht meld ich mich noch mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (24. Oktober 2006)

carmin schrieb:


> Hab jetzt schon Donnerstag geplant...



Wieso denn so unflexibel, steht morgen noch Timbersports auf dem Programm??


----------



## chickenway-user (25. Oktober 2006)

gasman schrieb:


> @chickenway
> bist daheim gewesen? ich erkenne auf bild 3 füssen und dahinter das vilstal. schönes ostallgäu.



Genau. Ist alles vom/am Tegelberg/Branderschrofen photografiert. (Bild 1 und 6 sind der Gelbe Wand Klettersteig, Bild 2 und 3 auf dem Tegelberg und 4 und 5 sind am Branderschrofen.)


----------



## gasman (25. Oktober 2006)

sorry, kurzfristiger dienstplanwechsel wg. erkrankung. weiss nicht ob ich rechtzeitig aus donauwörth heimkomme. nicht warten.


----------



## carmin (25. Oktober 2006)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Wieso denn so unflexibel, steht morgen noch Timbersports auf dem Programm??


So in der Art...

(Dass Stihl jetzt auch schon zum Sportgerätehersteller avanciert, ist witzig... Edit: Eigentlich ist das doch eine super Ergänzungssportart fürs Biken, oder? Und die dort erworbenen Kenntnisse kann man gleich wieder zum Trail freisägen nutzen )


----------



## junkyjerk (25. Oktober 2006)

mal was anderes: plant einer von euch, dieses wochenende zu einem verlängerten zu machen und vielleicht zum biken in den süden zu fahren? da hätte ich nämlich extrem bock drauf, nur noch keinen plan wohin.. vielleicht können mir da carmin und axx nen tipp geben...

also leute, wer bock und zeit hat, meldet euch mal...


----------



## sharkslayer (25. Oktober 2006)

was heist denn verlaengert? muesste halt bis freitag arbeiten, aber bock haette ich schon auch! mal schauen was die misses sagt ...


----------



## carmin (25. Oktober 2006)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> vielleicht können mir da carmin und axx nen tipp geben...


Frag doch mal im Nachbarthread nach, ob sie Dich mit nach Ligurien nehmen. (Wobei sie, seh ich grad doch an den Lago wollen... vielleicht kannst ihn ja nochmal umstimmen.)

Bzw: was verstehst unter "Süden"?


----------



## junkyjerk (25. Oktober 2006)

nachbarthread? hab ich gefunden...

mit süden meinte ich eigentlich nur die ungefähre himmelsrichtung, die chancen auf gutes wetter stehen einfach besser da..


----------



## carmin (25. Oktober 2006)

Achso, ich meine den hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=245673


----------



## junkyjerk (25. Oktober 2006)

hmm hoffentlich antworten die schnell.. hat sonst noch jemand was geplant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (25. Oktober 2006)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> hmm hoffentlich antworten die schnell.. hat sonst noch jemand was geplant?




Ne, aktuell nicht. Irgendwann im November wirds mich wohl nochmal ein langes Wochenende gen Italien verschlagen...


----------



## junkyjerk (25. Oktober 2006)

naja dieses wochenende bietet sich halt an, muss man nur 2 tage frei nehmen und hat dann 5 tage frei


----------



## torock (25. Oktober 2006)

Nachdem irgendwann mal meine Lampe Form annehmen muss, brauch ich wohl ein Leuchtmittel. Ich bestelle demnächst IRC's. Wenn jemand noch eine braucht, kann er mir schreiben, dann bestelle ich mit.


----------



## kupfermark (25. Oktober 2006)

Brauch nix, danke.

Kommt heut abend noch jemand mit? Ich geh auf jeden Fall, kann nämlich sonst nicht mehr die Woche und war schon eewig nicht mehr nightriden..


----------



## junkyjerk (25. Oktober 2006)

wann sollsn losgehen? und wo? brücke?


----------



## kupfermark (25. Oktober 2006)

Ja, Brücke um halb acht! Reicht Dir das?


----------



## chickenway-user (25. Oktober 2006)

torock schrieb:


> Nachdem irgendwann mal meine Lampe Form annehmen muss, brauch ich wohl ein Leuchtmittel. Ich bestelle demnächst IRC's. Wenn jemand noch eine braucht, kann er mir schreiben, dann bestelle ich mit.



Ja, ich würd was nehmen. Eigentlich kann man immer mehr Power brauchen, oder? Und mein Akku ist dick genug. Also 35W, 20° (gibts sowas?). Grad hab ich 20 W, 20° (nicht IRC) wie groß ist denn da der unterschied. 

Oder was würdet ihr so empfehlen?


----------



## carmin (25. Oktober 2006)

Was hast denn für einen Akku? Zumindest bei Li-Ionen halte ich schon 20 W für absolut ausreichend, auf Waldautobahnen oder im Schnee tuns auch 10 W dicke.


----------



## sharkslayer (25. Oktober 2006)

ich habe momentan die osram 20w irc aus der joerky.de-liste und haette aber lieber eine birne mit einem etwas engeren lichtkegel - sprich in der interessanten entfernung von 5-7 metern ist mir der ausgeleuchtete bereich schon zu breit. gibt's da was vergleichbares?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (25. Oktober 2006)

sorry, habs leider net geschafft, war noch im studio meinen rücken stärken


----------



## torock (25. Oktober 2006)

@all
Es gibt die Abstrahlwinkel 10, 24, 38, 60° mit jeweils den Leistungen 20, 35, 50 Watt.

Hab mal unter http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=246325
was zum dem Abstrahlwinkel gefreded. Mal sehen was da raus kommt.

Würde morgen Abend so gegen 18.00-18.30 jemand nen Nachtfahrt mitfahren. Treffe mich mit Don Stefano noch hinterher zu nem Bier, wenn er mal wieder in Ulm ist ;-) desewegen so früh.


----------



## torock (25. Oktober 2006)

Rücken stärken?¿? Wo hast den Probleme?


----------



## axx (25. Oktober 2006)

torock schrieb:


> Ich bestelle demnächst IRC's. Wenn jemand noch eine braucht, kann er mir schreiben, dann bestelle ich mit.



Wo bestellst du denn? Bei eBay gibts die IRCs ja schon für 3.85 EUR. Zu dem Preis könntest Du mir mal noch eine 20W, 10° mitbestellen. Die würd ich nämlich gern mal testen.


----------



## carmin (25. Oktober 2006)

Die 10 Grad hab ich früher schon mal mit den 24 Grad verglichen, siehe torocks Thread. (Das beantwortet auch sharkslayers Frage.)

Ich würde morgen mit axx ggf schon etwas früher (später Nachmittag) starten. Allerdings kanns passieren, dass eine nachmittägliche Sitzung etwas länger geht, und es mir dann auch erst um ca. 18 Uhr reicht. Dann würde ich einfach an der Brücke auftauchen, aber wartet nicht auf mich. (Kannst Du den Abfahrtstermin genauer festlegen?)


----------



## chickenway-user (26. Oktober 2006)

carmin schrieb:


> Was hast denn für einen Akku? Zumindest bei Li-Ionen halte ich schon 20 W für absolut ausreichend, auf Waldautobahnen oder im Schnee tuns auch 10 W dicke.



7,2 Ah Blei-Gel. Wobei, bei 35 W sind das ja dann nur noch 2,5 Stunden...
Bringt IRC arg viel Verbesserung zu ner billigen Halogen?

Ja, wo bestellst du denn? Und was kosten die da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El Martinos (26. Oktober 2006)

1. Am besten mal unter www.joerky.de nachschauen, bin mit der Lampe hochzufrieden!
2. @Sharkslayer: Ich muss Dich die Woche endlich noch ausbezahlen und dir den Lötkolben vorbeibringen und zwar bevor ich
3. nächste Woche in den Süden zum Biken gehe (JJ, habs von meinem Bruder schon erfahren dass du auch am Lago bist...  )
4. Ich geh jetzt gleich nach Immenstadt und fahr meine Lieblingstrainingsrunde (Immenstädter Horn, Naturfreundehaus, Steibis, Oberstaufen...  ) 

Ok, 4. wahr echt fies...


----------



## junkyjerk (26. Oktober 2006)

drecksack


----------



## Don Stefano (26. Oktober 2006)

hoffentlich schneit's


----------



## Fetz (26. Oktober 2006)

Ein aktuelles Bild von unterhalb des Immenstädter Horns:






Tja, schade!


----------



## chickenway-user (26. Oktober 2006)

Naja, wenn wir schon grad beim gemein sein sind:

_*Endlich Wochenende!*_

 
(Zum Radeln werd ich trotzdem nicht kommen. Heut bin ich zu faul, morgen mit Hochzeitsvorbereitungen beschäftigt, Samstag mit feiern und Sonntag muss ich mich erholen...)


----------



## torock (26. Oktober 2006)

lol 
Du fauler Sack.
Bei SEH Lang wÃ¼rde ich wahrscheinlich kaufen (3,98â¬). Die kann man auch in Herbrechtingen abholen, falls er die 20W 24Â° hat. Ansonsten bei Shop300_de-Techn.Grosshandel fÃ¼r 3.85â¬ allerdings plus Versand. Muss mal nachher noch anrufen.

Wann und wo fÃ¤hrst du (*Carmin*) und *Axx* heute Nachmittag. WÃ¼rde mit euch mitfahren, wenn sich keiner fÃ¼r heute Abend, 18.00 an der BrÃ¼cke, meldet. Auf Solotour hab ich glaub keine Lust.


----------



## torock (26. Oktober 2006)

**** ich will skifahrn.


----------



## carmin (26. Oktober 2006)

torock schrieb:


> Wann und wo fährst du (*Carmin*) und *Axx* heute Nachmittag.


Es ist noch nix fest. Bei mir ist das Problem, dass ich ja nicht weiß, wann ich rauskomm; vor 17 Uhr bin ich jedenfalls nicht startklar. Wenn Ihr bei dem schönen Wetter früher loswollt, tuts! Macht einfach was aus und schreibts hier rein -- wenns mir reicht, bin ich da, ansonsten fahr ich halt später alleine. Wenn sich sonst nix mehr tut, kann ich um 18 Uhr auch gerne an die Brücke kommen.

Bin jetzt erstmal wech.


----------



## junkyjerk (26. Oktober 2006)

hmm wir verabschieden heute ne kollegin, da wird wohl einiges die kehlen runterfliessen... da wirds mit biken wohl nix mehr heute..... besoffen tut sich das nicht so gut...


----------



## torock (26. Oktober 2006)

Früher als 1700 will ich nicht los. Muss noch was lernen. Fährst du von der Uni oder von daheim los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (26. Oktober 2006)

Also ich werd so um 16:30 starten, und über Halde, Wilhelmsburg Richtung Mähringen. Und dort dann evtl. den carmin aufgabeln. Kommt jemand mit?


----------



## torock (26. Oktober 2006)

Ja ich. 16.30 wo?


----------



## torock (26. Oktober 2006)

Treffpunkt: Unten an der Hauptstrassenkreuzung, wo's zur Halde über den Fussgängerweg bzw. Strasse hochgeht.
48°25'4.91"N  
10° 0'56.70"E


----------



## axx (26. Oktober 2006)

Ich würd den Bahnübergang Örlinger Straße vorschlagen. Ok?


----------



## torock (26. Oktober 2006)

ok


----------



## junkyjerk (26. Oktober 2006)

und wie war die tour? habt ihr noch ein paar sonnenstrahlen einfangen und geniessen können??


----------



## axx (26. Oktober 2006)

Ja. Niedrig stehende Sonne und Herbstlaub war sehr schön  
carmin und sharkslayer haben wir unterwegs auch noch aufgegabelt.

@carmin: kamst mit deinem Reifen noch gut heim?


----------



## junkyjerk (26. Oktober 2006)

wat wie? platten gehabt? bei den riesenschluffen?


----------



## carmin (26. Oktober 2006)

Ich hoffe, es stört nicht, wenn ich mit vollem Mund schreibe...

Also das Licht und die Farben waren wirklich traumhaft heut, und der Mond auch  Die Mobilfunkgesellschaften haben an uns heut bestimmt 10 Euro verdient. Da lohnen sich auf Dauer fast Funkgeräte. Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens, wie die Staße zur WHB hoch heißt.

Ja, mein Vorderrad hat sogar noch Luft. Morgen isses platt. Wahrscheinlich wieder so einen kleinen fiesen Dorn eingefangen.

Die Wetteraussichten für die kommenden Tage sind doch so schlecht auch nicht. Bei wetter.com regnets halt grade am Sonntag und Mittwoch. Wer hätte denn am Samstag Zeit und Lust für eine Fotosession an der Sau? Drei Leute brauchts mindestens, fünf wären super. Vielleicht noch ne Frau?

jj, viel Spaß am Lago! Macht schöne Fotos! Könnt ja auch mal der 117er (vom Guil) ausprobieren -- recht abwechslungsreich und doch nicht zu hart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (26. Oktober 2006)

ist der 117er im moser?


----------



## axx (26. Oktober 2006)

zumindest als irgendeine Alternativ-Route



carmin schrieb:


> Wer hätte denn am Samstag Zeit und Lust für eine Fotosession an der Sau?



Hast Du denn inzwischen Karohemd und Kniebundhose organisiert? Wirst Du den Wanderer spielen? Wird bestimmt sehr lustig


----------



## junkyjerk (26. Oktober 2006)

für welchen zweck soll das fotoshooting herhalten? das verhältnis zwischen wanderern und bikern darzustellen? geile stereotypen sind das ja schon mit karohemd und so...


----------



## carmin (26. Oktober 2006)

117er: Kann ich Dir leider gar nicht sagen, hab den 12er Moser nicht. Aber nicht schwer zu finden. Kannst bspw. von Pré (an einem Denkmal für Köhler oder sowas) den 421er (schöner steiler Schotterweg) hochfahren und kommst direkt am Guil raus. Ist aber nur eine von vielen, vielen Möglichkeiten. Der Guil liegt auch nur auf 1200, wahrscheinlich brauchst Du noch mehr hm... Der 117er mündet übrigens auf halber Höhe in einen supersteilen Karrenweg, der nach Limone geht.

Fotoshooting: ja so etwa. Wanderer könnt ich schon spielen. Vielleicht mit so einer Ziphose und einem Fleecepulli. Sollt halt nicht nach Biker aussehen


----------



## carmin (26. Oktober 2006)

Karohemd muss übrigens nicht notwendigerweise sowas rot-weiß-kleinkariertes sein. Ich dachte eh eher an so Holzfällerhemden. Sind die bei Wanderern nicht total in zur Zeit?


----------



## junkyjerk (26. Oktober 2006)

sind die bei wanderern nicht schon seit 100jahren in?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (26. Oktober 2006)

Hab das damals noch nicht so aufmerksam verfolgt.


----------



## chickenway-user (27. Oktober 2006)

Sind Wanderer in Karohemden nicht schon seit 100 Jahren out?  

Erklär doch mal die genaueren Umstände Sonntag. Also das ganze wird im Rahmen einer Biketour stattfinden? Wie spät? Und was brauchst du? Wanderer oder Biker?

Gardasee. Ich will auch an den Gardasee. Wie warm ists da so jetzt im November?


----------



## junkyjerk (27. Oktober 2006)

also laut wetter.com haben wir die nächsten tage dort unten 0% regenwahrscheinlichkeit mit leichter bewölkung...


----------



## axx (27. Oktober 2006)

Wie wär's eigentlich mit einem Geländefahrradschnellfahrfreunde-Team beim Winterpokal ?


----------



## sharkslayer (27. Oktober 2006)

waere dabei - gibt in kritischen momenten die entscheidende restmotivation ;-)

war uebrigens ne coole runde gester, ich hoffe ich finde die ganzen trails auch wieder ...

morgen solls ja weitestgehend trocken sein, hat da jemand interesse. optimal waere so gegen 13.00 - ich kann aber ganztaegig.


----------



## torock (27. Oktober 2006)

Also gestern hab ich's echt noch fast geschafft mir nen neues Vorderrad zahlen zu lassen. 50m nachdem ich mich von Axx verabschiedet hab ist mir in der Olgastrasse an der Ampel noch ein Auto reingefahren und dem gleich noch einer Hinten drauf.  Zum Glück war bei mir die Federgabel ganz ausgefahren und ich konnte noch recht gut bremsen, so dass es mir nur das Hinterrad hupfte. Mit dem Vorderrad bin ich auf den Reifen oder die Felge gefahren. Delle war zumindest von mir keine im Auto. Dafür ist eine Stossstange und ein Blinker bei den den Autos kaputt. Ausser weicher Knie hinterher bei den Teilnehmern gabs auch nichts mehr. Ein Fussgänger meldete sich auch bei mir auch gleich als Zeuge falls es Probleme gibt. 
Jetzt muss ich bloss mal nach so nem Unfallberichtformular schauen, weil der Recht sinnvoll ist.


----------



## El Martinos (27. Oktober 2006)

Spiagga Residence, Riva del Garda...  Wir sehen uns!  

Und die vielen Fotos mit Schnee und Regen vom Donnerstag auf dem Immenstädter Horn zeig ich euch lieber mal nicht. Aber die 6-Stunden Tour war echt furchtbar... Vor allem die Kälte!


----------



## carmin (27. Oktober 2006)

axx schrieb:


> Wie wär's eigentlich mit einem Geländefahrradschnellfahrfreunde-Team beim Winterpokal?


Genau. Sogar der Steinegg-Kurti ist dabei. Hat natürlich beste Startvoraussetzungen *grummel*



chickenway-user schrieb:


> Erklär doch mal die genaueren Umstände Sonntag. Also das ganze wird im Rahmen einer Biketour stattfinden? Wie spät? Und was brauchst du? Wanderer oder Biker?


Öhm, da ist noch gar nichts fest. Wenn das Wetter Samstag besser ist als Sonntag, würde ich auch eher zu Samstag neigen. Muss auch nicht an der Sau sein, allerdings fallen mir in der Gegend wenig Trails ein, die vom Licht und der Beschaffenheit her so geeignet wären. (Kreuztrail vielleicht noch, oder Schlossturm). Sollten wir uns morgen für ne Tour woanders (Geislingen) entscheiden, fände sich da bestimmt auch was.

Klar geht das im Rahmen einer Biketour. Packen halt zwei Leute noch ne Ziphose in den Rucksack, Bikeschuhe sehen aus wie Wanderstiefel, nen Fleece drüber und gut is. Stöcke wären geil, hab ich aber keine.

Cool wärs mit zwei Wanderern und zwei Bikern. Plus ein Fotograf natürlich. Sollte in 15 Minuten hinzukriegen sein.

Zum Hintergrund: Es geht natürlich um die Aktion "Fair on Trails". Ziel der Aktion? Wann in der Öffentlichkeit (auch in der IBC) vom Verhältnis zwischen Bikern und Wanderern gesprochen wird, geht es sehr oft um Konflikte. Dabei weiß doch jeder, dass dieses Negativimage von wenigen Einzelfällen bestimmt wird, während die allermeisten Begegnungen freundlich ablaufen. Das Bild soll geradegerückt werden. Zudem kann man erwarten, dass es mit selbstbewussteren Bikern zu weniger (!) Konflikten kommt. Denn wenn ein Biker weiß, ich halte mich an die Wegeregeln, brauche mir also nichts vorwerfen zu lassen, kann er auf motzende Leute viel gelassener und souveräner reagieren. (Siehe auch den aktuellen Fred im Open-Trails-Forum dazu.)

Eine Aktion, die das vermitteln will, lebt natürlich von Bildern. Nun kann man fragen, wenn das der Alltag ist, wieso gibts dann keine Bilder? Nun, zum einen werden wohl nur die wenigsten grade dann die Kamera zücken, wenn sie mit Wanderern sprechen. Viel schlimmer aber: Selbst wenn wir schöne Bilder haben (Beispiele: 1, 2 -- man beachte das Karohemd), haben wir keine Freigabe für öffentliche Verwendung (Stichwort Recht am eigenen Bild). Da kann man rechtlich ganz schön in die Falle laufen. Kurz: Wir kommen nicht umhin, solche Szenen zu stellen. Da hab ich kein Problem mit, denn welches Foto in einer Bikezeitschrift ist nicht gestellt?

Und wieso grade in Ulm? Nun, die Münchener sind auch aktiv, aber ein bisschen Vielfalt wäre wünschenswert 

Also: Ich könnt mir vorstellen, dass wir Samstag Mittag ne schöne Tour Richtung Blaubeuren o.ä. machen und dann das kurz einbauen. Wer irgendwas einbringen kann (Fotografierkünste, Theaterbegabung , Wanderutensilien) ist herzlich willkommen.


----------



## junkyjerk (27. Oktober 2006)

die aktion finde ich echt gut, wenn ich nicht übers wochenende weg wäre, würde ich gerne helfen...


----------



## torock (27. Oktober 2006)

Kann Wanderstöcke von daheim mitbringen. Sind allerdings erst am So Nachmittag in Ulm. 
Besorg mal Wanderinnen, dann mach ich auch mit  Die würden nämlich das Bild optisch aufhellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (27. Oktober 2006)

Beim Winterpokal-Team wär ich auch dabei. Gut find ich dabei, dass andere Sportarten auch gepunktet werden.

Ich wars übrigens, der euch gestern abend an der Ampel in Herrlingen angehupt hat! 
Übers WE bin ich auch weg, auf der Alb wandern (ohne Karohemd)


----------



## carmin (28. Oktober 2006)

Wer hat jetzt morgen (äh heute) Zeit und Lust für irgendwelche Biketouren, und wann? Sollen wir die Fotoaktion verschieben, bis mehr Leute Zeit haben?


----------



## sharkslayer (28. Oktober 2006)

ich koennte heute nachmittag so ab 13.00-14.00.


----------



## torock (28. Oktober 2006)

Ich hätte So Spätnachmittag ("normale" Zeitrechnung) Zeit. Dann mit Stöcken, Wanderschuhen und Rechteckhemd . Die Karos mussten leider kotzen und deswegen hat es sie umgedreht.


----------



## carmin (28. Oktober 2006)

torock schrieb:


> Ich hätte So Spätnachmittag ("normale" Zeitrechnung) Zeit. Dann mit Stöcken, Wanderschuhen und Rechteckhemd .


Gut! Dann hebs auf bis Mittwoch vielleicht, morgen wirds wohl sehr regnerisch.

Heute könnte ich so um 14 Uhr ab Herrlingen starten, falls noch jemand mit mag...?


----------



## gasman (28. Oktober 2006)

wär gern mitgekommen, schleppe aber einen infekt durch die gegend und ernähre mich von aspirin. wünsche allen eine erfolgreiche bike-woche. fliege morgen für ein paar tage nach rom. mal sehen obs da noch sommer ist.


----------



## carmin (28. Oktober 2006)

Kommt drauf an, welches Rom...


			
				wetter.com schrieb:
			
		

> Rom, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, Deutschland (19372)
> Rom, Rheinland-Pfalz, Deutschland (54574)



Mein Beik stinkt jetzt nach Hunde-Washintenrauskommt.  Kuhdung war noch richtig öko dagegen.


----------



## gasman (29. Oktober 2006)

roma, citta von benedetto. werde wahrscheinlich den martyrertod des kultursklaven erdulden. meine frau kann da ganz schön unerbittlich sein.
@carmin
warum fährst du eigentlich nicht um die häufen rum? ist das bei dir so wie bei mir mit den bäumen, oder was?


----------



## carmin (29. Oktober 2006)

gasman schrieb:


> roma, citta von benedetto. werde wahrscheinlich den martyrertod des kultursklaven erdulden.


Bis zu welcher Größe sind Handtaschen erlaubt?



 





gasman schrieb:


> warum fährst du eigentlich nicht um die häufen rum? ist das bei dir so wie bei mir mit den bäumen, oder was?


Ich habe keinen einzigen Haufen gesehen! Ehrlich! Das merkt man erst später, wenns schon an Sitzrohr, Sitzstrebe oder gar Handschuh klebt. Ich nehm an, die Hunde verstecken das ganz fies unterm Laub. Freilich ist auf dem Eselsberg eine ganz andere Hundedichte als irgendwo im Blautal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrsTomNU (30. Oktober 2006)

Hallo night rider,

ich musste am Sa nachmittag was ganz übles erkennen (und fast zu spüren bekommen):
An dem Traileinstrieg oberhalb von Blaustein, wo der baumstamm quer über dem trail liegt (und ich bin drüber ) , (http://http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=de&q=blaustein&ie=UTF8&z=17&ll=48.415594,9.902641&spn=0.005732,0.011973&t=h&om=1)
sind in einem Bereich ca. 10x20m dicke seile gespannt, in lenker höhe.
Farben orange, schwarz-orange, weis, also schön passend zu den aktuellen herbstfarben.
Ich habs noch gerade so geshen, und konnte bremsen, aber bei nacht kann das ganz übel enden. Sowas könnte es u.U. auch noch woanders geben, an bekannten trails.
Also vorsicht.
Sollte ich dieses jahr nochmal fahren, habe ich bestimmt "ganz zufällig" ein messer dabei.
Ansonsten war es eine super herbst tour.

Gruss 
  thomas


----------



## axx (30. Oktober 2006)

Das darf ja wohl nicht wahr sein. Sind bei uns jetzt auch schon so Spinner unterwegs  

Stellt sich die Frage, was jetzt zu tun ist:

Ich würd die Seile schnellstmöglich entfernen, damit kein Unfall passiert
vorher alles noch fotografieren
und evtl. Anzeige bei der Polizei erstatten?
Als nächstes spannt dann vermutlich jemand Stahldrähte auf Kopfhöhe...

Bei mir geht leider kein Google-Maps, welchen Trail meinst du denn? Den vom Aussichtspunkt zur Strasse nach Arnegg runter? Oder den grünen Schlauch nach Herrlingen? Oder den von der Antenne nach Herrlingen? Oder der, der am Spielplatz weit oben in Blaustein endet?? Kannst du ihn mal hier lokalisieren?


----------



## carmin (30. Oktober 2006)

wow.

Kann mir das grade auch noch nicht so ganz vorstellen.

Erstmal: wo? Dein googlemaps-Link deutet auf Ortsmitte Blaustein? Alternativ könntest Du ja jetzt im Geoprofil Deine Homelocation temporär an den besagten Traileinstieg legen und dann die Koordinaten ablesen (beispielsweise liegt das Ulmer Münster bei 48.39858647591408,9.992419481277466). Vielleicht dann nicht gleich öffentlich posten; oder posten und vor Ablauf der 12 h-Frist wieder weglöschen.

Dann: Was ist ein "10x20m dickes" Seil? Wenn es ein dickes Seil war, muss es doch gut sichtbar gewesen sein? Bist Du sicher, dass das als "Anschlag" zu interpretieren ist, oder kann es auch eine Art Weidezaun gewesen sein? (Gibt es zwecks Wildabwehr ja mitunter auch im Wald.) D.h. gingen die nur über den Weg, oder ging es weiter?

Hast Du alles unverändert gelassen? Wer immer es abmontiert, unbedingt vorher genauestens dokumentieren!


----------



## nrsTomNU (30. Oktober 2006)

Also folgendes, das google map zeigt natürlich ins zentrum von blaustein, das meine ich nicht.
1. es gibt den breiten Weg oberhalb von Blaustein -> Klingensteinerstrasse (Ottostrasse), und es gibt den bekannten trail von ober runter über den Aussichtspunkt (mit Serpentienen und Treppen), kommt an der gleichen Stelle untern and der Strasse raus.
Dazwischen gibt es noch einen trail runterwärts, bin ich zuletzt mal mit Torock gefahren (ist schon ne weile her).
2. Am einstieg zu diesem steilstück, also noch oben, sind auf einem area von 10 x 20 m kreuz und quer diese seile gespannt, daumendick, in beschriebenen farben.

Carmin, an der stelle stehen die bäume relativ eng, der trail ist sehr schmal, und derzeit wegen dem laub auch nicht direkt zu sehen. Das kann also nur jmd geamacht haben, der sich hier auskennt. Ob bewusst ein anschlag, kann ich nicht sagen, aber auf jedenfall vorsätzlich.
Ich hab alles gelassen, wie's war, und bin den trail dann weiter runter.
Von wildabwehr kann auch keine rede sein, welches wild lässt sich davon abhalten, ausserdem müsste es doch dann eine zaun sein.

Das gif zeigt jetzt genau die stelle:
Ihr könnt ja mal dort vorbei schauen, ich würde gerne mitkommen, kann leider heute nicht, und jetzt wirds ja schon um 6.00 dunkel.

Ich hoffe, jetzt ist es klarer.

So long
 Thomas


----------



## torock (30. Oktober 2006)

Ab sofort hab ich wohl noch nen Messer und nen Feuerzeug in meinem Rucksack  

Falls jemand jetzt eine Osram Decostar IRC braucht, bitte mir eine PM mit der Menge und dem Typ schreiben. Eine IRC kostet 3.50â¬. Die Versandkosten von 7â¬ wÃ¼rde ich dann auf die bestellten IRC umrechnen. Das werden wohl maximal 1â¬ (bei 7 StÃ¼ck) zusÃ¤tzlich sein. Wenn ihr mehr bestellt, werden die Versandkosten natÃ¼rlich gÃ¼nstiger 

Gruss
Michael


----------



## carmin (30. Oktober 2006)

Ja dann machen wir am Mittwoch eine große Seilbesichtigungs- und Fotoshootingtour...? Wetter ist zwar kippelig angesagt, aber so schlimm wirds wohl nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (31. Oktober 2006)

Ok, wenns ned regnet bin ich dabei.

Für Donnerstag ist Schnee angekündigt.


----------



## torock (31. Oktober 2006)

Donnerstag Schnee  Dann wenn die Prüfung vorbei ist.  Da ist zum Glück noch nicht das letzte Wort gesprochen.  
Hab Mittwoch daher keine Zeit. Falls ihr das Shooting doch macht, könnt ihr die Stöcke haben. Schuhe und Hemd werden euch wohl nicht passen


----------



## torock (31. Oktober 2006)

IRC-Bestellung ist abgeschlossen. Da gibts wohl bald was neues zum spielen.  Sind 7 verschiedene IRC's. Da können wir wohl ein wenig testen.


----------



## bischoff (31. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels (sind da welche?),

wie wärs mit einer ausgedehnten Tour morgen (Mittwoch)?
Quasi um den Winter-Saisson-Start einzuleiten!

Mit ausgedehnt meine ich...

....Start um die Mittagszeit. Dann in Richtung Blaubeuren, über massenhaft "Varianten"... weiter in Richtung Münsingen und dann alles zurück. 

Ziel: zufrieden zurück in Ulm, mit 100km in der Federung, vor Dunkelheit


Wer wär dabei? Alternative?

Gruß
Julian-bischoff


----------



## carmin (31. Oktober 2006)

Ja klar, so ähnlich haben wir uns das ja oben schon gedacht. Wobei ich allerdings den Schwerpunkt weniger auf Kilometer als auf interessante Trails legen täte  Wir können auch gern schon am späten Vormittag (10/11) starten, weil früh dunkel.


----------



## sharkslayer (31. Oktober 2006)

wenn's mir die misses erlaubt bin ich auch dabei


----------



## axx (31. Oktober 2006)

Also ich hätte nichts gegen einen Start am frühen Morgen. Also z.B. um 10 Uhr


----------



## bischoff (31. Oktober 2006)

Naabend,

muss mich leider wieder ausklinken.
Darf morgen arbeiten, wie sich eben herausstellte....  
Wünsche euch super Trails und TOP Spass.
bis wann anners

bischoff


----------



## carmin (31. Oktober 2006)

Joo, wann und wo wärs morgen denn okay für Euch? 11 Uhr in Herrlingen? Später? Früher?



torock schrieb:


> Da können wir wohl ein wenig testen.


Da bin ich dann auf Deine Forschungsergebnisse gespannt!

Wo bleibt das Geländefahrradschnellfahrfreunde-WP-Team?


----------



## carmin (1. November 2006)

Wir können ja auch um 13 Uhr, wenn da mehr Leute Zeit haben...?

Grade hats zu regnen aufgehört, und viel scheint nicht mehr zu kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (1. November 2006)

Klingeling, die Sonne scheint


----------



## sharkslayer (1. November 2006)

die leute sind doch eh alle am gardasee ...

ich kann im prinzip ab sofort und von mir aus koennen wir frueh losfahren. treffpunkt (wenn nicht noch viele andere dazukommen) vielleicht wieder wilhelmsburg?


----------



## carmin (1. November 2006)

Hm, okay, aber bis axx aus dem Bett fällt, würde ich schon noch warten wollen; wir wollten doch die Seile anguggen. Von daher wäre ein Treffpunkt anderswo geschickter. Gerne auch an der B10-Brücke.


----------



## axx (1. November 2006)

Klingeling, der Joe ist auch schon wach 



carmin schrieb:


> 11 Uhr in Herrlingen?



Fänd ich ok.

Edit: schönes Syncron-Posting 
B10-Brücke wär auch ok.

Edit2: nachdem carmin schon seit sechse mit den Hufen scharrt, treffen wir uns doch an der Brücke. Dann darf carmin schon etwas früher aufs Rad, und ich hab noch etwas Zeit zum aufwachen...


----------



## sharkslayer (1. November 2006)

also dann sach ich jetzt mal 10:30 an der B10 bruecke.
wenn sich kein widerspruch regt bin ich da (und bringt den grossen akku - sprichwoertlich - mit)


----------



## carmin (1. November 2006)

Puh, jetzt bringt Ihr mich aber in Bedrängnis. Hab doch grade mein Rad zerlegt. Können wir 11 an der Brücke machen? Das ginge klar.


----------



## axx (1. November 2006)

Dann schau, dass du's schnell wieder zusammenbekommst 

Also 11 wär mir auch lieber.
Bis dann


----------



## sharkslayer (1. November 2006)

also dann 11


----------



## junkyjerk (1. November 2006)

so, bin wieder daheim vom gardasee..... ich bin im moment noch ein wenig sprachlos wegen des wetters hier in deutschland. 

hatten in der direkten sonne 33grad, sonst zwischen 23-25grad. nur sonnenschein, kaum wolken. aufm fernpass eben schneits und es hat nur 0,5grad.... welch unterschied...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (1. November 2006)

Soo warm gleich? Ich hab mir am WE beim Wandern ne Fette Erkältung zugezogen  .Poste mal ein paar Bilder!

@die anderen: Wie war das jetzt mit den Seilen, habt ihr Bilder?

Ich geh die Woche vorraussichtlich nicht mehr fahren, bei nem Bier abends wär ich eher dabei!

Mark


----------



## junkyjerk (1. November 2006)

bierchen abends hört sich gut an, dann kann ich gleich noch ein paar fotos zeigen... bilder poste ich nachher noch oder morgen....


----------



## carmin (1. November 2006)

Nuja, bis auf nen klitzekleinen Graupelschauer hatten wir auch schönstes Spätherbstwetter heute. Teilweise immer noch staubtrockene Trails durch goldene Wälder 

Gegenüber dem Wetter in Norddeutschland (Sturmflut...) können wir ja noch von Glück reden...

Hat sich wirklich gelohnt heute, auch weil wir Fetz mal die Pfote schütteln konnten, und außerdem haben wir noch einen krassen Santa Cruz-Fahrer kennengelernt -- ich hoffe, er findet hier rein 

Seile hammer keine mehr gefunden.


----------



## carmin (1. November 2006)

Ah, jetzt gibts ja ein Geländefahrradschnellfahrfreunde-WP-Team 

Wenn Ihr nicht so viel Konkurrenz haben wollt, könnt Ihr bei den OffRoadBicycleFastRideFriends gleich auch noch beitreten  (Und dabei eine Usernummer < 20 einheimsen...)

Hier übrigens noch der von crossie gepostete Link auf das Video mit den krassesten Biketricks...


----------



## Fetz (1. November 2006)

carmin schrieb:


> Hat sich wirklich gelohnt heute, auch weil wir Fetz mal die Pfote schütteln konnten ...


Hat mich gefreut, dass Du mal vorbei geschaut hast, war nur leider nicht möglich, so spontan 'ne Runde mitzufahren. Aber Ihr kommt ja öfters hier vorbei, wird sich schon noch was ergeben.


----------



## torock (2. November 2006)

carmin schrieb:


> Hier übrigens noch der von crossie gepostete Link auf das Video mit den krassesten Biketricks...


 
Das muss getopt werden. Muss jetzt dann noch mal den Rearwheelie probieren und ein paare andere Tricks. Hat noch jemand Bock dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torock (2. November 2006)

Gerade sind eisgekühlte 1345 Watt angekommen. Hab schon voll den Schrecken bekommen weil auf der Verpackung nur Decostar stand. Auf dem aufgedruckten steht doch IRC ;-)


----------



## junkyjerk (2. November 2006)

1345watt? wieviel lampen habt ihr denn bestellt?


----------



## El Martinos (2. November 2006)

So ihr alle, bin auch wieder da und frier grad ziemlich ein... Jetzt wo man so italienischen Spätsommer gewöhnt ist...


----------



## carmin (2. November 2006)

Ja dann erzählt doch mal ein bisschen... Wo wart Ihr überall, wie viele wart Ihr, gibts Fotos...?


----------



## random rider (2. November 2006)

nabend,
hoffe mal ich bin richtig hier. bin gestern im wald bei seissen auf carmin und axx (denk ich zumindest mal)  getroffen und auf den thread aufmerksam gemacht worden. 
ist ja echt mächtig was los hier  
muss in zukunft wohl öfters hier vorbei schaun, vielleicht ergibt sich ja mal ne kleine runde.
beste grüße und bis dann!


----------



## carmin (2. November 2006)

Jaaa hallo  Jo war echt cool, Dich so zufällig kennenzulernen und ich hoffe, es klappt bald wieder. Die ganzen Lampenbau-Threads wirst ja auch schon gefunden haben 

Dein (mehr oder minder-) Fachkollege, den ich gestern meinte, ist hier übrigens als michi13 unterwegs.


----------



## random rider (2. November 2006)

jo, schon vorbeigeklickt. genügend infomaterial ist vorhanden, wie mir scheint  
ne lampe hätt ich ja, muss mich jetzt noch um nen vernünftigen akku kümmern, dann wär ich auch mal am start bei ner ausfahrt im dunkeln.


----------



## torock (2. November 2006)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> 1345watt? wieviel lampen habt ihr denn bestellt?


Ein paar. Bald hab ich ne Lichtkanone   Und zum Training fahr ich dann künftig mit nem Stromaggregat auf Biogasbasis. Dann gibts wohl nur noch Erbsen, Bohnen, Linsen, Zwiebeln zum Essen und jede Menge Bier.


----------



## junkyjerk (3. November 2006)

torock schrieb:


> Ein paar. Bald hab ich ne Lichtkanone   Und zum Training fahr ich dann künftig mit nem Stromaggregat auf Biogasbasis. Dann gibts wohl nur noch Erbsen, Bohnen, Linsen, Zwiebeln zum Essen und jede Menge Bier.



dann kannst du aber davon ausgehen, dass du ganz ganz ganz weit hinter uns fahren wirst...


----------



## torock (3. November 2006)

Lichtschattenfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (3. November 2006)

du alter lichtschnorrer...


----------



## torock (3. November 2006)




----------



## carmin (3. November 2006)

Na wenn jemand von hinten mit 1345 Watt kommt, dürfte der eigene Lichtkegel eher mickrig aussehen.


----------



## junkyjerk (3. November 2006)

da hilft nur


----------



## El Martinos (3. November 2006)

Oh shice, war grad beim Jehle... 

http://www.jehlebikes.de/jb_detail_deu_16_fa_bm_640_10_showall_modell.html

Wär ich doch bloß zuhause bei der Arbeit geblieben...


----------



## axx (3. November 2006)

Schönes Bike, hab ich mir auf der Eurobike auch genauer angeguckt  

Einziger Kritikpunkt: meiner Meinung nach haben die Rahmenschweisser einen Zughalter vergessen, weshalb der Umwerferzug völlig unmöglich verlegt ist


----------



## gasman (3. November 2006)

kommen grad aus rom zurück. da sind wir im t-shirt und kurzer hose rumgelaufen und hier frierst dir den a ab. 
muss morgen mal bischen catch up spielen, würde aber sonntag fahren wollen. geht was?


----------



## carmin (3. November 2006)

jaa bestimmt.

Ketchup spielen...?


----------



## gasman (4. November 2006)

sonntag, 14:00h, brücke, licht?
@ carmin: to catch up=aufarbeiten von liegengebliebenen shicearbeiten, welche entweder durch die ehefrau, oder, noch schlimmer, durch das eigene schlechte gewissen, immer wieder im neocortex auftauchen und dort widerlich bohrende fragen nach dem zeitpunkt der vollendung stellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (4. November 2006)

Oh, das kenne ich. Wahrscheinlich haben sich durch die Bohrungen im Neocortex dort auch schon gewisse Vernarbungen ergeben.

Übrigens beginnt in 25 Stunden der Winterpokal. Während ich mich auf mtb-news.de an einem Geländefahrradschnellfahrfreunde-Team leider nicht mehr beteiligen kann, würd ich mich bei unserem internationalen Ableger noch über Mitstreiter freuen. (Man kann hier ja trotzdem noch ein zweites Ulmer Team aufmachen, falls das eine nicht reicht?) gasman hats schon versucht, ist aber möglicherweise auf einen Bug gestoßen, der das Eintragen verhinderte. Vielleicht kanns mal noch jemand anders testen? Danke!


----------



## El Martinos (4. November 2006)

Also, FALLS Junkyjerk Stefan und mich für das Team freischaltet, dann wär immer noch ein Platz frei... 

P.S.: Komm am Montag um zwei von der Arbeit und hab alle Termine abgesagt... ;-)


----------



## carmin (5. November 2006)

Wenn ich ins Regenradar guck, regnet es.
Wenn ich aus dem Fenster guck, regnet es nich.
Aber außer ein paar Dröppeln scheint da nix zu kommen heute.
Also ich wär da um 14 Uhr.



axx schrieb:


> Einziger Kritikpunkt: meiner Meinung nach haben die Rahmenschweisser einen Zughalter vergessen, weshalb der Umwerferzug völlig unmöglich verlegt ist


Klar: Das Rad verlangt nach einer Rabenschaltung.

Das ist übrigens billiger und auch nich schlecht 
Und dort könnten wir heute ja sogar hinfahren.


----------



## axx (5. November 2006)

carmin schrieb:


> Wenn ich ins Regenradar guck, regnet es.


 das sieht ja wüst aus, über Deutschland. Habs ganz schnell wieder zu gemacht.

Ich schaffs vermutlich auch bis 14 Uhr.


----------



## El Martinos (5. November 2006)

Also wenn ich das jetzt recht sehe, wär beim Winterpokal im Team Geländefahrradschnellfahrfreunde noch ein Plätzchen frei...


----------



## carmin (5. November 2006)

Jo, wir haben heute erst sharkslayer aufgegabelt, dann einen Peter (dem die Tour im weiteren Verlauf dann wohl doch etwas zu trashig wurde...) und schließlich gleich wieder dem random rider begegnet.

gasman, zu Deinen Fragen bzgl wintercup: Du kannst Einheiten bis zu vier Wochen im Nachhinein eintragen (aber leider nicht vor 6. November). Sollte beim Eintragen ein Fehler unterlaufen sein, kann man noch innerhalb 24 Stunden einmal ändern. Und ganz wichtig: Du kannst auch Einheiten fürs Laufen eintragen, ebenso für andere Alternativsportarten (die aber weniger Punkte bringen).

Alles entnommen von hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (5. November 2006)

ok habs glaub ich kapiert....aber gegen wen sollen wir eigentlich antreten?? ausser uns beiden gibts nur rikman...
so is jetzt schon klar... wir werden mindestens 2. sieger und das rikman team wird vorletzter.
war übrigens sehr gut heute wieder mal der natürlichen fortbewegungsform der menschheit nachzugehen nach so langer pause. hab ne schramme am linken unterarm von dem übernleker abgang am gasman trail, sonst nix.


----------



## carmin (5. November 2006)

gasman schrieb:


> ok habs glaub ich kapiert....aber gegen wen sollen wir eigentlich antreten??


Hm, da fallen mir verschiedene Antworten ein:

1. Können wir uns im Geiste ja in die hiesige Liste einordnen, weil Regeln und Punktevergabe identisch sind.

2. Wird es bei den zwei Teams auf b-c wahrscheinlich nicht bleiben, denn Thomas wollte das "zu Beginn des WP" erst offiziell launchen.

3. Vielleicht wollen sharkslayers US-Kumpels ein eigenes Teams gründen? Das ist ja noch bis 19. Nov möglich.

Mit Entsetzen habe ich noch gelesen, dass Radschieben keine Punkte bringt. D.h. so Touren wie heute wirds bis 25. März nicht mehr geben können.

Mit Freude hingegen fand ich, dass 04/05 unter allen WP-Teilnehmern (egal, wie viele Punkte) eine Woche in Steinegg verlost wurde. Obs dieses Jahr einen Preis gibt, ist (absichtlich?) offen. Dennoch ein schönes Argument für Teilnahme. (Und vielleicht werden auf b-c ja zwei Bikewochen in Canada verlost *g* Oder eine Woche Schwäbische Alb...) Also, wir haben noch drei Plätzchen frei


----------



## axx (5. November 2006)

El Martinos schrieb:


> Also wenn ich das jetzt recht sehe, wär beim Winterpokal im Team Geländefahrradschnellfahrfreunde noch ein Plätzchen frei...



Ich hab mal einen Mitgliedsantrag gestellt  



torock schrieb:


> Gerade sind eisgekühlte 1345 Watt angekommen.



Jetzt mal im Ernst, was hast du da alles bestellt 
1345W wären ja 67 IRCs mit 20W  



junkyjerk schrieb:


> bilder poste ich nachher noch oder morgen....



So gehts ja ned. Uns hier mit so einer Ankündigung heiss machen, und dann nix posten  



carmin schrieb:


> 1. Können wir uns im Geiste ja in die hiesige Liste einordnen, weil Regeln und Punktevergabe identisch sind.



Ich finds doof, dass ihr in nem anderen Forum den WP macht


----------



## kupfermark (5. November 2006)

So, meine Erkältung wäre mehr oder weniger auskuriert. Nach einer Woche Sport-Pause kann ich pünktlich zum WP morgen wieder anfangen.

Ich werd zwar schwerpunktmässig erstmal wieder laufen gehn, aber wie siehts denn die Woche mit nem Nightride aus? 

Mark


----------



## carmin (5. November 2006)

Nightride: Montag, Dienstag, Mittwoch, Donnerstag, Freitag 

(oder auch erstmal Dienstag...)



axx schrieb:


> Ich finds doof, dass ihr in nem anderen Forum den WP macht


Doppelte Gewinnchanchen find ich gar nicht doof


----------



## kupfermark (5. November 2006)

OK, Dienstag?? Wer wär dabei? Ich fahr nicht nochmal alleine..


----------



## carmin (5. November 2006)

Wie, wann bist denn alleine gefahren...?

Dienstag ist gut. Also sind wir doch schon zu zweit. 19:00?


----------



## kupfermark (5. November 2006)

Ach, war schon ein paar Wochen her, hat aber auch niemand verbindlich zugesagt..

Di, 19 Uhr passt!
Mark


----------



## El Martinos (5. November 2006)

Ich bin morgen mittag um 15 Uhr am Start, falls jemand mit will. Da bekomm ich mehr Stunden zusammen...


----------



## junkyjerk (5. November 2006)

dienstag 19uhr nummer 3 meldet sich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El Martinos (5. November 2006)

Macht doch nicht immer sowas, Dienstag ist der einzige Tag der Woche, an dem ich abends nicht kann... 

Ach ja, in ner Dreiviertelstunde geht der WP los...


----------



## axx (5. November 2006)

Bin am Di. auch mit dabei.


----------



## carmin (6. November 2006)

Sitzt El Martinos jetzt schon aufm Rad? Eine Viertelstunde hab ich mir grad auch noch überlegt 

Was Anderes: Wer von Euch hat Interesse...

... am 16. November 2006 mit dem Zug nach Esslingen (BaWü-Ticket, 1 Stunde) zu fahren zur Premiere von Trailhunter Finale (die Meinungen darüber sind geteilt)

... am 15. November die EOFT in Ulm anzugucken?

Oder doch lieber die zwei Abende beiken gehen...?


----------



## El Martinos (6. November 2006)

So, war jetzt ne Stunde beim Biken... 4 Punkte...


----------



## chickenway-user (6. November 2006)

Dienstag wär ich dabei. Allerdings würd ich allerfrühestens 20:00 Uhr schaffen. Und das wäre schon arg knapp...

Bei "Was Anderes" wär ich dabei. Wobei, stimmt gar nicht. Am Donnerstag wollt ich vielleicht nach Berlin. Aber das ist noch nicht sicher. Und EOFT klingt gut!


----------



## Lady_Eve (6. November 2006)

Hey Jörg,
wie wars denn jetzt am Gardasee, gibt's ein paar Bilder oder warst du nur Shoppen?


----------



## junkyjerk (6. November 2006)

ja hallo lady_eve, schön dich mal wieder hier zu sehen...

bilder stell ich noch in meine galerie, muss nur noch schauen, wie man dort ordner erstellt...


----------



## kupfermark (6. November 2006)

So, hab meine ersten 3 Punkte auch schon eingetragen (war im Dunkeln laufen)

Freu mich aufs biken morgen!


----------



## axx (6. November 2006)

So, die ersten 4 Punkte hätte ich auch gesammelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (6. November 2006)

habt ihr euch mal die einträge mancher winterpokalteilnehmer angeschaut, die waren heute anscheinend z.t. mehr als 7h sport machen, das ist doch mehr als unglaubwürdig oder?

ich glaub ich geh auch gleich noch 240min schwimmen, 180min joggen und 360min biken...


----------



## junkyjerk (6. November 2006)

achja und die 120min fitnessstudio net vergessen... mann, wenn ich sowas lese, könnt ich:kotz:


----------



## axx (6. November 2006)

Ãber so was darfst dich doch nicht aufregen. Sonst biste ja bis MÃ¤rz mit den Nerven vÃ¶llig am Ende. Lassen wir sie doch einfach bescheiÑÑen, wenn's ihnen Spass macht. KonditionsfÃ¶rdernd ist das ja schlieÃlich nicht


----------



## carmin (7. November 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3120484

Hab auch schon vier Punkte 



junkyjerk schrieb:


> bilder stell ich noch in meine galerie, muss nur noch schauen, wie man dort ordner erstellt...


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/useralbums.php?ppaction=addalbum
(oder frag gasman, der kennt im Fotoalbum jetzt jeden Trick)


----------



## carmin (7. November 2006)

daifs Team: Bergwerk Union Ü40


----------



## junkyjerk (7. November 2006)

also wann und wo gehts heute abend los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (7. November 2006)

19 Uhr Brücke?


----------



## axx (7. November 2006)

Ok.


----------



## junkyjerk (7. November 2006)

sounds good... freu mich schon... wer kommt noch mit?


----------



## torock (7. November 2006)

Darf leider nicht, sonst wird meine Erkältung wieder schlimmer. 
Hoffentlich ist die bald weg. Will wieder ins Gelände bei dem super Wetter.


----------



## axx (7. November 2006)

Hmm. Eigentlich sollte man sich bei dem geilen Wetter sofort aufs Bike setzen...


----------



## chickenway-user (7. November 2006)

carmin schrieb:


> 19 Uhr Brücke?




19:00 schaff ich nicht. Ne Stunde später würde gehen. Aber nur wenn ihr eine eher gemütliche Runde fahrt...
Wenn ihr Gas geben wollt fahrt ohne mich um 19:00...


----------



## El Martinos (7. November 2006)

Axx, hast du gleich Zeit? Zieh mich grad an!


----------



## junkyjerk (7. November 2006)

@el martinos: lehrer müsste man sein.... fährst du also heute abend nicht mit oder?


----------



## El Martinos (7. November 2006)

Hab doch Bandprobe... 
Aber jetzt muss ich schnell zum WP-Punkte sammeln...


----------



## carmin (7. November 2006)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> 19:00 schaff ich nicht. Ne Stunde später würde gehen. Aber nur wenn ihr eine eher gemütliche Runde fahrt...
> Wenn ihr Gas geben wollt fahrt ohne mich um 19:00...


Ich will nicht Gas geben. Darauf kommts beim WP eh nicht an, im Gegenteil  An alle: Sollen wir bis 20 Uhr warten? (Dann muss cwu aber mit...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (7. November 2006)

von mir aus können wir auch bis 8 warten, aber wehe, er kommt nicht mit...


----------



## axx (7. November 2006)

El Martinos schrieb:


> Axx, hast du gleich Zeit? Zieh mich grad an!



Bin grad etwas hinundhergerissen. Hab ja eigentlich schon für heut abend zugesagt.
Verschieb doch einfach deine Bandprobe auf jetzt 



junkyjerk schrieb:


> von mir aus können wir auch bis 8 warten, aber wehe, er kommt nicht mit...



Ok.



carmin schrieb:


> Ich will nicht Gas geben. Darauf kommts beim WP eh nicht an



Geländefahrrad*schnell*fahrfreunde oder Geländefahrrad*gemütlich*fahrfreunde?


----------



## carmin (7. November 2006)

Fahr doch jetzt UND heute abend, dann ist das mit dem gemütlich auch kein Problem mehr


----------



## axx (7. November 2006)

Ich könnte auch unmittelbar vorher ein fett-triefendes Brathähnchen verspeisen. So wie am Sonntag. Da hatte ich dann ernsthafte Probleme, bei eurem Tempo mitzuhalten


----------



## junkyjerk (7. November 2006)

wo fahren wir heute abend hin? schon was konkretes geplant? nur lautertalrunde oder ein wenig weiter weg, denn ich weiss noch nicht so recht, welches bike ich nehm. wahrscheinlich singlespeed..


----------



## chickenway-user (7. November 2006)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> wo fahren wir heute abend hin? schon was konkretes geplant? nur lautertalrunde oder ein wenig weiter weg, denn ich weiss noch nicht so recht, welches bike ich nehm. wahrscheinlich singlespeed..



Also ich nehm definitiv das Singlespeed. Ich weiß nur nicht welches...
Ne, eigentlich passt nur eins.
Ok, dann werd ich heut abend alles ein bisschen stressiger erledigen und um 8 da sein!


----------



## junkyjerk (7. November 2006)

na hoffentlich...


----------



## kupfermark (7. November 2006)

Ok, hab alles nachgelesen und verstanden. 
Um 8 (mit cwu) anner Brücke mit Single-Speed.

Bis nachher,
Mark


----------



## El Martinos (7. November 2006)

Und fahrt nicht zu kurz, denkt an dat Team...   Platz 18!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (7. November 2006)

ja bis nachher


----------



## kupfermark (7. November 2006)

@ el martinos:
Ja, ich find auch, wir sollten schauen, immer auf der ersten Seite zumindest zu bleiben. Aber solang Dein Bruder so reinhaut, mach ich mir da keine Sorgen


----------



## axx (7. November 2006)

Die Vorstellung, beim Teamranking mal auf die 2. Seite umblättern zu müssen, macht mir Angst  

Heut abend zählt's dreifach


----------



## El Martinos (7. November 2006)

Umblättern? Nix gibts!  

Und ich überleg mir schon, ob ich mein Schwimmtraining verkürzen soll, weils zu wenig Punkte gibt... Krank...


----------



## junkyjerk (7. November 2006)

ja dreifach ist nicht schlecht, am besten wäre aber vierfach, gell martin?


----------



## gasman (7. November 2006)

mei, des is echt krank wie ihr die wp punkte macht und ich bin das letzte a in dem land was noch malocht. morgen arbeite ich in donauwörth, dann fahr ich am abend mit dem rr heim, das sind dann auch 3 stunden. gelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (8. November 2006)

Umblättern  Ihr habt Sorgen...
Auf b-c steht unser Team jetzt auf Platz EINS 



gasman schrieb:


> dann fahr ich am abend mit dem rr heim, das sind dann auch 3 stunden. gelle.


----------



## axx (8. November 2006)

Das war heut ja mal rekordverdächtig... über 4h Neidride ... völlig krank  
Ist mir heut das erste mal seit 2 Jahren passiert, dass der Akku leer war und die Lampe abgeschaltet hat.


----------



## junkyjerk (8. November 2006)

jau war sehr fein, punkte für wp nicht vergessen einzutragen.. dann eine gute nacht an alle nightrider..


----------



## El Martinos (8. November 2006)

Oh nein oh nein oh nein, ich faule S.. war heut nur knapp 3h beim Biken. Kein Wunder dass ich heut am wenigsten Punkte vom ganzen Team gemacht hab.
Also, mal überlegen, morgen um 4 raus aus dem Bett, vor der Arbeit 12P, dann Mittagspause 2P, abends Nightride mit 15P, macht morgen dann 29P...  
Na ich geh dann mal schnell ins Bett...  

Platz 8!!!!


----------



## El Martinos (8. November 2006)

So Freunde, das Team Geländefahrradschnellfahrfreunde ist aktuell auf Platz 2 im Teamranking...


----------



## carmin (8. November 2006)

Ihr seid auf Platz 2, gratuliere!!



axx schrieb:


> Das war heut ja mal rekordverdächtig... über 4h Neidride ... völlig krank
> Ist mir heut das erste mal seit 2 Jahren passiert, dass der Akku leer war und die Lampe abgeschaltet hat.


Bei mir war ein Kilometer vor Schluss auch nur noch Notlicht. Hattest Du Ersatz dabei?


----------



## carmin (8. November 2006)

Aja die Fotos noch...


----------



## axx (8. November 2006)

Im Anhang noch ein paar Fotos, mit den Highlights der Tour: Igel-Bergung, Gipfelkreuz-Foto, Apfel-Ernte.

Irgendwie sind jetzt plötzlich 50 Teams auf einer Seite im Ranking. Vorhin warens noch 25. Macht die Herausforderung nicht gerade größer, auf der ersten Seite zu bleiben. Aber was stört das den Zweitplatzierten  



carmin schrieb:


> Bei mir war ein Kilometer vor Schluss auch nur noch Notlicht. Hattest Du Ersatz dabei?



Ja. Hab mein Sigma-Lämpchen immer als Ersatz dabei


Edit: Mist, der carmin war mal wieder schneller mit den Fotos...


----------



## carmin (8. November 2006)

Nightride-Film: http://www.thebikinghub.com/mtb/upper-oilcan-on-mt-fromme/
(gepostet von Thomas)


----------



## axx (8. November 2006)

Jetzt aber ab ins Bett 



			
				junkyjerk schrieb:
			
		

> Alternative Sportarten (Pimpern..)	Dauer: 30 min	Punkte: 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (8. November 2006)

Jungs, das war sehr geil. Danke fürs später fahren und fürs warten....

Am Ende ist es dann aber doch ein wenig hart geworden. Eigentlich war ich schon nach dem Kreuztrail fertig...

@Carmin: Wo soll ich meine 4 Stunden hinpunkten? Ich glaub das hattest du grad erst auf der letzten Seite geschrieben? Naja, heut find ich nix mehr!

So, Zeut fürs Bett. Bin ja immerhin seit genau zwei Stunden wieder da

Edit: Die Äpfel waren echt lustig und lecker. Und meine Lampe war auch leer am Ende. Und ich auch. Aber das erwähnte ich ja bereits...


----------



## tbird (8. November 2006)

so...melde mich mal wieder zu wort 

bin grad dabei meine kondition hoch und mein gewicht runterzuschrauben. z.zt sind 30km / Tag drin, touren richtung Uni, Blaustein usw, gestern eine einfachere Tour richtung Senden raus. 

Bin mal gespannt, wann mir der Berg nach böfingen hoch nix mehr ausmacht ^^


----------



## junkyjerk (8. November 2006)

@tbird: wann lernt man dich eigentlich endlich mal kennen? wenn du abnehmen willst, fahr doch mal bei uns mit...


----------



## carmin (8. November 2006)

Jaa, die Äpfel... 

Wie viele Kilometer hatten wir eigentlich? (Mein Tacho musste jetzt der Lampe weichen.)



chickenway-user schrieb:


> @Carmin: Wo soll ich meine 4 Stunden hinpunkten? Ich glaub das hattest du grad erst auf der letzten Seite geschrieben?


Hm, also wenn Du magst (nicht sollst ;-)): ich hab den Link auch in meiner Signatur. Musst Dich natürlich dann noch bei b-c anmelden, aber das ist auch nicht schwieriger als bei mtb-news.

Ich höre übrigens grade, dass bei EOFT nur noch Karten für 22:30 erhältlich sind. Für Trailhunter in Esslingen bräuchte es keine, da spaziert man einfach rein (wenn noch Platz is...), da kostet nur das BaWü-Ticket.


----------



## axx (8. November 2006)

carmin schrieb:


> Wie viele Kilometer hatten wir eigentlich?



Waren glaub irgendwas zwischen 50 und 60km.



carmin schrieb:


> Ich höre übrigens grade, dass bei EOFT nur noch Karten für 22:30 erhältlich sind.



Das ist doch eine angenehme Uhrzeit. Also ich würde hingehen. Wenn ich's richtig sehe, gibts die Karten beim Sport-Sohn? Dann werd ich dort heut mal vorbeischauen. Soll ich jemand eine mitbringen?

@jj: Willst eigentlich deinen letzten WP-Eintrag noch ändern/löschen? Wir wollen uns doch nicht vorwerfen lassen, unzulässig Punkte gemacht zu haben...


----------



## sharkslayer (8. November 2006)

waere am 15. auch dabei wenn's noch karten gibt
axx - wann gehst du denn?


----------



## chickenway-user (8. November 2006)

@axx: wär cool, wenn du mir eine mitbringen tätest! Sind die schon mit Platzreservierung?


@Carmin: So, also, da ich meine Punkte da registrieren sollte  hab ich mal angefangen mich da anzumelden. Jetzt muss ich nur noch mal bei dir vorbeikommen. Reifen abholen und DIMB-Antrag ausfüllen (das sollte ich doch auch noch machen...)
Noch ein Forum mehr... Zählt Foren zumüllen auch zum Winterpokal? Wann ging der denn los? Muss mein ganzes zur-FH-radeln noch eintragen. Wobei, zählt sowas überhaupt?


----------



## junkyjerk (8. November 2006)

ich mach mich gleich mal los und hole karten...


----------



## axx (8. November 2006)

Ok. Ich hab jetzt mal 3 Karten gekauft, für sharkslayer, cwu und mich.
Ausserdem noch 2 zurücklegen lassen, falls sonst noch jemand welche will.

@jj: ich hoffe du kaufst für uns jetzt nicht nochmal Karten

@cwu: freie Sitzplatzwahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbird (8. November 2006)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @tbird: wann lernt man dich eigentlich endlich mal kennen? wenn du abnehmen willst, fahr doch mal bei uns mit...



öhöhöh ^^

treffen kann man sich sicher mal, aber lasst mir noch den winter zeit, um ein bisschen zu trainieren, bisweilen macht mir mein linkes knie zu schaffen und es wäre nicht schön, wenn ihr wegen mir abbrechen müsstet...


----------



## junkyjerk (8. November 2006)

ich hab für mich, meine freundin, dirk, flo und jürgen eine gekauft, sind schon noch welche da...

na dann freu ich mich schon mal auf nächste woche kino gucken. der trailer ist schon mal vielversprechend...


----------



## carmin (8. November 2006)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> DIMB-Antrag ausfüllen


Sowas hab ich nicht. Geht aber auch online.



chickenway-user schrieb:


> Noch ein Forum mehr...


Ja, aber mal ein internationales. Aber ich werd mich da auch nicht vertieft beteiligen. Im Moment ist es halt noch recht witzig.



chickenway-user schrieb:


> Zählt Foren zumüllen auch zum Winterpokal? Wann ging der denn los? Muss mein ganzes zur-FH-radeln noch eintragen. Wobei, zählt sowas überhaupt?


Los gings ja erst am Montag; und man kann vier Wochen rückwirkend eintragen; meine normale Fahrt zur Arbeit trag ich nicht ein, aber längere Fahrten via Stadt schon. Ist aber eine Gewissensfrage, die jeder selbst entscheiden muss.

Edit: hab übrigens grade mein Passwort für b-c nicht parat, kann Deine Wintercup-Anmeldung daher erst heute Abend freiklicken, sorry.



axx schrieb:


> Ausserdem noch 2 zurücklegen lassen, falls sonst noch jemand welche will.


Jo, da hätte ich auch noch Interesse. D.h. ich kann morgen zum Sohn gehen und mich auf Dich beziehen, oder wie mach ich das?

Ob wir am Tag darauf dann noch nach Esslingen wollen, können wir ja spontan entscheiden.

Nachtradeln könnte ich diese Woche übrigens erst am Freitag wieder.


----------



## junkyjerk (8. November 2006)

also ich hab noch eine karte für mark gekauft, somit wären wir schon 9 mann nächsten mittwoch, wenn ich mich jetzt nicht verzählt habe...

mal was anderes: kennt ihr diesen thread schon, ich kann nicht mehr vor lachen, hab schon bauchschmerzen.... soooooo geil...

http://www.haustechnikdialog.de/forum.asp?thema=19886


----------



## El Martinos (8. November 2006)

Na da will ich aber auch mit...


----------



## junkyjerk (8. November 2006)

dann kauf dir mal schnell ne karte im sportsohn, die haben noch ein paar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (8. November 2006)

carmin schrieb:


> Los gings ja erst am Montag; und man kann vier Wochen rückwirkend eintragen; meine normale Fahrt zur Arbeit trag ich nicht ein, aber längere Fahrten via Stadt schon. Ist aber eine Gewissensfrage, die jeder selbst entscheiden muss.
> 
> Edit: hab übrigens grade mein Passwort für b-c nicht parat, kann Deine Wintercup-Anmeldung daher erst heute Abend freiklicken, sorry.



Also wenn ich nicht nur zur FH radel weils Spaß macht, schneller geht und billiger ist, sondern auch um fit zu bleiben könnt ichs reintun. Ach, ich glaub ich lass es (währen etwa 14 Punkte pro Woche)...

Ja, freischalten eilt nicht so...

Edith hat grad noch eingeworfen das ich eigentlich hier auch noch nach ein paar Kleinteilchen fragen könnte. Ist zwar net ganz ok, aber spart Versand... Also, ich such ne Ahead-Kappe (1 1/8"), Speichen (36 Stück, 248-250 mm ruhig gebraucht), So Gepäckträgerhalterschellen und wenn jemand schicke V-Brakes und Hebel übrig hat...


----------



## El Martinos (8. November 2006)

So, hab noch zwei Karten für uns bekommen. Und hab gleich noch ne Runde gedreht...  PUHUHUNKTE... 

Mark, du hast die Woche schon zwei Minuten mehr Sport gemacht als ich! Du Tier... 

Edith sagt ich muss euch unbedingt noch mitteilen , dass ich beim lustigen Wheelie-üben vorher ins Bahnhofsbrückengeländer geknallt bin... Naja, vielleicht noch ein bisschen mehr üben...


----------



## kupfermark (8. November 2006)

@ martinos:

Jetzt sinds bisschen mehr als 2 min. Komm grad vom joggen heim, musste mich nach der Arbeit noch bisschen austoben.

Besser gegen das Geländer knallen als drüberfliegen, das wär dann was für den Darwin award. Hat es wenigstens jemand gesehen??

@jj: Danke fürs Karten-Besorgen!!

@all: Jo, Fr nightride als Alternative zum Bier-Trinken wär für mich auch OK. Aber hat ja noch Zeit, eine entgültige Entscheidung zu treffen.


----------



## junkyjerk (8. November 2006)

@kupfermark: kein problem das mit den karten


----------



## chickenway-user (9. November 2006)

Wie schauts denn aus mit morgen? Also Donnerstag?

Freitag wird bei mir vermutlich nichts, aber morgen könnte ich eigentlich den ganzen Tag und die ganze Nacht. Freitag tagsüber ginge auch noch...


----------



## carmin (9. November 2006)

kupfermark schrieb:


> nightride als Alternative zum Bier-Trinken wär für mich auch OK.


Dazu kommt, dass Biertrinken minus zwei Punkte macht.



chickenway-user schrieb:


> aber morgen könnte ich eigentlich den ganzen Tag und die ganze Nacht.


Da sage nochmal einer, Winterpokal sei keine Motivationshilfe 

Edith (warum ist die Trantüte so vergesslich) wirft noch ein, dass es für unsere Konkurrenz auf b-c grade ziemlich schlecht aussieht. Danke chicky & gasman!


----------



## chickenway-user (9. November 2006)

carmin schrieb:


> Dazu kommt, dass Biertrinken minus zwei Punkte macht.
> 
> Da sage nochmal einer, Winterpokal sei keine Motivationshilfe
> 
> Edith (warum ist die Trantüte so vergesslich) wirft noch ein, dass es für unsere Konkurrenz auf b-c grade ziemlich schlecht aussieht. Danke chicky & gasman!



Ja, Edith wird glaub ich langsam alt und vergesslich...

Ich glaub der Winterpokal motiviert mich gar nicht so sehr. Das war eher die geile Tour Dienstag... Ausserdem hab ich jetzt Zeit. 

ENDLICH WOCHENENDE!


----------



## junkyjerk (9. November 2006)

also leute, wie schauts heute abend aus mit nightride? ich wär dabei, auch wenns vielleicht ein wenig mistig wird unterwegs... aber egal... ich will an die frische luft. kann aber wahrscheinlich erst gegen 20uhr losfahren, da ich 19uhr noch nen kundentermin hab.


----------



## sharkslayer (9. November 2006)

waere auch dabei. 8uhr bruecke wenns nicht regnet?


----------



## El Martinos (9. November 2006)

Weichei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (9. November 2006)

@el martinos: heisst das, dass du heute abend mitfährst?


----------



## El Martinos (9. November 2006)

Hab doch meine gesellschaftlichen Verpflichtungen heut abend... Ich ess dafür auf dem Fest einfach mehr, gibt das auch Punkte?  

Will deshalb schon um 16 Uhr los...


----------



## axx (9. November 2006)

15 Min Arbeitsweg im WP eintragen?
Wo wohnt / arbeitet ihr eigentlich?


----------



## junkyjerk (9. November 2006)

hmm, wenn ich ehrlich bin, sind die 15min für hin- und rückweg. bringt immerhin 5 punkte die woche und das summiert sich dann über den winter schon hoch.

denke das kann so bleiben, wenn wir uns mal die eintragungen der führenden einzelpersonen im wp vor augen halten, die da mehr als 8h sport am tag machen...


----------



## axx (9. November 2006)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> hmm, wenn ich ehrlich bin, sind die 15min fÃ¼r hin- und rÃ¼ckweg.



Das ist aber ganz klar regelwidrig. Die 15min mÃ¼ssen am StÃ¼ck sein, es darf nicht aufgerundet werden, und die Fahrt muss sportlichen Charakter haben, also kein rumbummeln.

Ich fahr auch jeden Tag 12-14min zur Arbeit und das gleiche nochmal zurÃ¼ck...



junkyjerk schrieb:


> bringt immerhin 5 punkte die woche und das summiert sich dann Ã¼ber den winter schon hoch.
> 
> denke das kann so bleiben, wenn wir uns mal die eintragungen der fÃ¼hrenden einzelpersonen im wp vor augen halten, die da mehr als 8h sport am tag machen...



Was ist denn das fÃ¼r eine Argumentation? Weil die anderen mÃ¶glicherweise bescheiÑÑen, mussen wir das doch noch lang nicht nachmachen 
Da vergeht mir doch glatt die Lust am WP


----------



## junkyjerk (9. November 2006)

joe jetzt mach dir nicht ins hemd, dann trag halt deine 15min pro anfahrt auch ein.. sind dann ja sogar 2 punkte pro tag...

ausserdem ist mein tempo immer sportlich.. aber ich hab keinen bock, mich wegen dieser shice zu streiten....


----------



## axx (9. November 2006)

Mir geht es NICHT darum, dass ich für meinen Arbeitsweg auch 2 Punkte eintragen will, sondern darum, dass man sich an die Regeln hält  

Wo wollt ihr heut abend denn hin? Wieder so eine Monstertour?
Ich würd evtl. etwas früher (7 Uhr oder so...) eine kleine Schotter-Tour drehen.


----------



## junkyjerk (9. November 2006)

ja ist schon klar, wollte ich auch nicht unterstellen, dann lass ich mir halt morgens nun ein wenig mehr zeit, um ins geschäft zu fahren und mach noch nen umweg... 

keine ahnung,wo es heute abend hingehen soll, vielleicht ins lautertal? allerdings ist der acker oben bei bermaringen wahrscheinlich ziemlich matschig, mal schauen, wo wäre denn deine schotterrunde?


----------



## axx (9. November 2006)

Ich wollte übers Örlinger Tal, Jungingen, Beimerstetten ins Lonetal, und über Vorderdenkental, Eiselau wieder zurück. Ist allerdings nur Asphalt und Schotter. Aber auf Offroad hab ich bei dem Wetter eh grad keine Lust.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (9. November 2006)

ja ist gebongt, also um 8 an der brücke oder haste einen alternativen treffpunkt, wenn wir eh in die andere richtung wollen, vielleicht bahnhof?


----------



## sharkslayer (9. November 2006)

ich sitz noch in meiner dunkler höhle, was is's denn fuer ein wetter?


----------



## chickenway-user (9. November 2006)

Schönes Wetter.

Also ich bin dabei. 8 Uhr. Wo ist mir egal.  Dreck und Regen wären gut


----------



## El Martinos (9. November 2006)

@Sharkslayer: Sonne, blauer Himmel und 17°


----------



## junkyjerk (9. November 2006)

also wenn wir eh richtung örlinger tal wollen, schlag ich hiermit mal den hauptbahnhof um 20 uhr als treffpunkt vor.... wer kommt also alles mit?

ich komm wieder mitm singlespeeder, hab meine kette heute mal gespannt... und das im büro im anzug, da muss man ganz schön aufpassen....


----------



## sharkslayer (9. November 2006)

bei sonne und 17 grad komme ich natuerlich gern ;-)

nee im ernst, auf regen hab ich heute keinen bock, ansonsten komme ich aber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (9. November 2006)

Seid mir nicht bös, aber ich wollte die Runde mit Ralph fahren, und ihm ist 8 zu spät (da hilft auch kein diskutieren ). Drum werd ich mich mit ihm um 7 in Blaustein treffen. Als Tour haben wir uns jetzt doch nicht das Lonetal ausgesucht, sondern wollen die Ulm-Blaubeuren-Ehingen-Ulm-Runde fahren. Wird wohl eher eine Speed-Runde, also bitte den richtigen Gang montieren 

Würde jemand von euch bei uns mitkommen, oder fahrt ihr um 8 ?


----------



## junkyjerk (9. November 2006)

hmm shit, ich komm leider nicht ausm büro vor halb 8. wird dann schon stressig genug für mich, vielleicht dann doch lieber ne lautertalrunde? treffpunkt bleibt dann gleich...


----------



## chickenway-user (9. November 2006)

Also Speed-Runde hört sich eklig an...

@Junkyjerk: Ich würd mich dann dir anschließen. Wenn dir 8 zu stressig wird könen wir gern auch um 20:15 oder so. Ich hab Zeit. In alle Richtungen


----------



## junkyjerk (9. November 2006)

na dann machen wir zur not ne reine singlespeederrunde, wohin wir dann fahren, können wir dann ja immer noch bequatschen...


----------



## axx (9. November 2006)

Wir brauchen 8 Punkte, um wieder auf Platz 2 vorzustoßen, das sollte heut doch drin sein. Viel Spass bei eurer 8-Uhr-Runde


----------



## junkyjerk (9. November 2006)

ja die sollten heute zu schaffen sein, vielleicht auch mehr...


----------



## chickenway-user (9. November 2006)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> na dann machen wir zur not ne reine singlespeederrunde, wohin wir dann fahren, können wir dann ja immer noch bequatschen...



Da wo reine Singlespeedrunden immer hingehen. In den Biergarten.  


(Ist ja schließlich noch Sommer und Kurzhosenwetter...)


----------



## sharkslayer (9. November 2006)

wo und wann trefft ihr euch jetzt?


----------



## junkyjerk (9. November 2006)

so, wieder zurück von der lautertalrunde, langsam wirds doch arg kühl, mein grosser linker zeh war schon recht "unterkühlt"


----------



## chickenway-user (9. November 2006)

sharkslayer schrieb:


> wo und wann trefft ihr euch jetzt?



Um 8 am Bahnhof 


So, wieder da... 

Jetzt Akku ans Ladegerät hängen, Punkte eintragen, Flickzeug und Pumpe einpacken  und dann duschen gehen...

@Carmin: Wir haben Konkurenz gekriegt... Und wenn du heut keine Punkte machst und ich morgen mittag nen paar zusammenkratz bin ich vor dir  

@Junkyjerk: Meine Schienbeine fühlen sich grad richtig heiß an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharkslayer (9. November 2006)

hurra, ich habe grade festgestellt, dass die zerissene hose (na ja, die innere der beiden) nicht "die gute" war wie vermutet, sondern die olle alex-hose ... juhu!

@el martinos - ruf mich die tage mal an, damit wir den akku-austausch und die loet-aktion koordinieren koennen. so langsam wirst du wohl auch den grossen akku brauchen, ab dezember kann nichtmal die lehrerschaft mehr im hellen fahren ;-)


----------



## axx (9. November 2006)

Uff, auch wieder da. Ich sag euch, das waren mal bitter verdiente Punkte  
Ich leg mich jetzt zur Regeneration erstmal eine halbe Stunde in die Badewanne


----------



## axx (10. November 2006)

Gerade gelesen:



> Leider ist es immer noch sehr Umständlich sein eigenes Team in der Teamwertung zu finden  Man zählt die Punkte der Team-Mitglieder zusammen und sucht alle Seiten durch bis man die betreffende Punktzahl findet, dort findet man dann das eigene Team.



Das sind Probleme... 
Wir müssen zum Glück nur oben auf der ersten Seite gucken. Heute hats leider nur auf Platz 3 gereicht.


----------



## carmin (10. November 2006)

... wie, finden die Leute den Link "Mein Team" nicht...?

Gestern wars richtig klar (auch ein geiler Mond) -- habt bestimmt ein paar tolle Bikefotos gemacht?

(Also was ich da im Kopf habe: Vor einem dunkelstahlblauen Himmel zeichnen sich die Biker als schwarze Silhouetten ab, und man sieht idealerweise noch in einer leicht diesigen Luft den Weg ihrer Lichtstrahlen. Aber das wird hart, oder? Wahrscheinlich muss man das eher in der Abenddämmerung machen. Nicht blitzen, und die Biker dürfen sich nicht bewegen, obwohl das ganze schon dynamisch aussehen soll...  )



chickenway-user schrieb:


> @Carmin: Wir haben Konkurenz gekriegt... Und wenn du heut keine Punkte machst und ich morgen mittag nen paar zusammenkratz bin ich vor dir


Jaja, das Thomas&rikman-Team ist schon nervös geworden: http://www.bike-community.net/forum/showthread.php?t=39
Du hast beste Chancen, vor mich zu kommen, da ich heute wohl nur noch 4 Punti machen kann und am WoE bin ich zuhause. Mal gucken, was ich da hinbekomme.


----------



## chickenway-user (10. November 2006)

carmin schrieb:


> ... wie, finden die Leute den Link "Mein Team" nicht...?
> 
> Gestern wars richtig klar (auch ein geiler Mond) -- habt bestimmt ein paar tolle Bikefotos gemacht?
> 
> ...



Fotos? Gestern dachte ich noch das es vielleicht endlich mal regnen würde. Das wollte ich meiner Kamera nicht antun.

Ich bin ja schon vor dir ist mir grad aufgefallen. Und da werden auch deine 4 Punkte nichts dran ändern... Nur wenn du 5 oder 6 machst (und ich nichts) hast du Chancen... Quäl dich  
Also aktuell bin ich 2. in der Einzelwertung und wir sind das meiste Team


----------



## junkyjerk (10. November 2006)

das meiste team.. geiles deutsch


----------



## El Martinos (10. November 2006)

Ratet mal...


----------



## junkyjerk (10. November 2006)

ich hab auch schon frei.. ätsch.. brauchst garnicht angeben... hehe


----------



## axx (10. November 2006)

Also, dann fahrt mal ne Runde und macht ein paar Punkte fürs Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharkslayer (10. November 2006)

spikes bei ebay

klingt nach nem guten angebot, oder?


----------



## junkyjerk (10. November 2006)

ich fahr heute nachmittag auf jeden fall noch, vielleicht nehm ich sogar meine freundin mit, die will auch mal die ulmer trails sehen... wird bestimmt lustig...


----------



## sharkslayer (10. November 2006)

faehrt heute abend jemand?


----------



## fiese-Bürste (10. November 2006)

Ich treffe mich um 15:00 mit meiner Cousine an der Uni auf dem Eselsberg. Direkt am Parkplatz gegenüber der Mensa. Jemand Lust mitzukommen ?

Grüßle
Steffi


----------



## chickenway-user (10. November 2006)

fiese-Bürste schrieb:


> Ich treffe mich um 15:00 mit meiner Cousine an der Uni auf dem Eselsberg. Direkt am Parkplatz gegenüber der Mensa. Jemand Lust mitzukommen ?
> 
> Grüßle
> Steffi



Soso, die Mädels fahren. Das wär endlich mal mein Tempo Und dann verpass ich es rechtzeitig zu kucken...

Schaut so aus als würd heut alle planlos durcheinanderfahren Also irgendwann geh ich heut auch noch!


----------



## kupfermark (10. November 2006)

Ich fahr heut abend nicht mehr, hab mich doch für Bier entschieden. Das WE verbring ich grösstenteils in M, und Nightride geht frühestens ab Mo wieder!

Sieht man heut abend noch jemand im Roxy??

Gruss
Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (10. November 2006)

sharkslayer schrieb:


> spikes bei ebay
> klingt nach nem guten angebot, oder?



Für's Stadtrad sind die glaub ich ganz ok. Fürs Bike hätten sie mir zu wenig Profil und zu wenig Spikes. Da besser die Ice Spiker nehmen. Oder Nokians, wenn du dich als Besserverdiener outen willst  



kupfermark schrieb:


> Ich fahr heut abend nicht mehr, hab mich doch für Bier entschieden.



Das sind ja Zustände. So wird das mit dem WP nix   



kupfermark schrieb:


> Sieht man heut abend noch jemand im Roxy??


Bin heut um 20:30 im Obscura... aber das meinst du vermutlich nicht...


----------



## El Martinos (10. November 2006)

So, Punkte von heut sind auch drin...  Roxy wird heut nix, muss morgen schon um halb 7 zu nem Reitlehrgang (mit)fahren... Aber das Bike kommt mit!

@Sharkslayer: Ich ruf dich morgen an...


----------



## carmin (10. November 2006)

sharkslayer schrieb:


> spikes bei ebay
> 
> klingt nach nem guten angebot, oder?


Tät ich nich mal für die Stadt nehmen, denn grade da willst auch keinen niedrigen Luftdruck fahren.

Aber was will uns der Satz "Auf Teer oder fester Straße ca 50 km oder 2 Stunden gemächlicher Fahrt." sagen? 

Für 20 Euro mehr kriegst bei H&S das Dreifache an Spikes und noch gescheite Stollen dazu.


----------



## kupfermark (11. November 2006)

El Martinos schrieb:


> So, Punkte von heut sind auch drin...  Roxy wird heut nix, muss morgen schon um halb 7 zu nem Reitlehrgang (mit)fahren... Aber das Bike kommt mit!



Na toll, und mich im Team auf den letzten Platz verbannt. Und das vor dem WE, an dem ich höchstens morgen Vormittag bisschen Sport machen kann. (Die "alternative Sportart" wie´s jj eingetragen hab, trag ich nicht ein, das geht niemand was an)

Bin übrigens auch nicht im Roxy..

@ fiese_bürste:

Muss mich mal hier (auch für die anderen) entschuldigen, dass Du nicht ordentlich begrüsst worden bist, aber hier dreht sich grad alles um den Winterpokal.. Also:

Herzlich willkommen im Ulmer Touren Thread! Hier wird regelmässig und rücksichtsvoll gefahren und wir freuen uns über neue Mitfahrer. Kommt auch ganz selten vor, dass bei ner Tour mal jemand verloren geht und sind alle super nett hier. Also nicht als Abfuhr sehen, wenn keiner auf Dein Post reagiert hat.

Gruss
Mark


----------



## carmin (11. November 2006)

Bin auch nicht im Roxy.

sharkslayer: Wenn ein paar Seiten zurückblätterst, kannst gucken, wie sich das Biken im letzten Winter gestaltet hat und gescheite Spikereifen viel Blut und Leid ersparen. ZB:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2436999#post2436999
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2505572#post2505572

Lebhaft erinnere ich mich auch noch an jj, dessen Bike bei der Abfahrt nach Herrlingen mal einige Meter vor ihm ankam...


----------



## kupfermark (11. November 2006)

Weiss auch gar nicht, obs im Roxy Milch gibt  

Au, jjs Schlitterpartie war mal geil! Wär echt ganz gut, wenn ein paar Leute diesen Winter nochmal auf Spikes verzichten würden, dann gäbs wieder was zum


----------



## carmin (11. November 2006)

Aso, ja dann sharkslayer, vergiss mal den Hype um die Spikereifen.

Und, wer war heute beiken? 

@fiese-Bürste: Is doch klar, dass wir Dich nicht ordentlich begrüßen, wir sind doch emanzipierte Männers, die nur das Biken im Kopf haben und nicht so notgeil sind wie der typische KTWR-Besucher (man beachte: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=248878).

Andererseits verstehe ich nicht, wie Du um 15 Uhr zum Biken einlädst und dann zwischen 15 und 16 Uhr hier noch fleißig weiterpostest. Also da will ich dann doch mal lebende Beweise sehen. Und wo is gegenüber der Mensa ein Parkplatz...?

Jungs, die Frau braucht "Kerle, die echt nicht schlecht aussehen". Was machemer da?


----------



## alböhi (11. November 2006)

hallo nachbarn.

ein paar von euch kenn ich schon. lust auf kino? einige aus unserem thread werden sich schon zum vorglÃ¼hen treffen. auf ein wiedersehn freun wir uns genauso, wie auf neue gesichter.

gruss vom reutlinger albtrauf - andreas

trailhunter finale von roland schymik im esslinger kino

donnerstag 16.11.06 beginn 21.00 uhr

schaut mal hier: www.trailhunter.net und hier: www.koki-es.de

fahrgemeinschaften mit pkw oder bawÃ¼-ticket. wer kommt mit? eintritt 4.50 â¬. hab mal 10 karten reserviert.


----------



## carmin (12. November 2006)

28zöller schrieb:


> eintritt 4.50 .


Wow, stimmt, wusst ich gar nicht. Muss man sich auch erst zusammenreimen  Letztes Mal wars noch kostenlos.

Ganz so spontan wie gedacht gehts dann wohl nicht mehr. (Wir sind ja tags zuvor schon bei der EOFT, wer weiß, wie viele da am Donnerstag nicht doch wieder lieber beiken gehn.)


----------



## axx (12. November 2006)

Also ich werd lieber Biken, das gibt mehr Punkte  
Mich hat die Werbung für den Film hier im Forum genervt, drum verzichte ich gerne.
Statt 25 EUR fürs BW-Ticket auszugeben, und zweieinhalb Stunden im Zug zu sitzen, könnte man ja auch für 17 EUR die DVD kaufen und einen gemütlichen Filme-Abend in Ulm machen? ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (12. November 2006)

hört sich auch gut an, filmeabend wieder in der uni? wie im letzten winter? das war echt geil....


----------



## torock (12. November 2006)

Beim Filme gucken wäre ich auch dabei. Hab vorhin feststellen müssen, dass auf meinem Tacho noch 600 km dieses Jahr drauf müssen  
Hat jemand Donnerstag Nachmittag Zeit. Muss dann auf jedenfall fahren, egal ob mit Erkältung oder nicht.


----------



## El Martinos (12. November 2006)

Leutz, wird müssen unbedingt mal wieder nen gemeinsamen Ride machen, unser Team rutscht übel ab... 
@Torock: Donnerstagmittag hört sich gut an!
@JJ: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=195364 Zeile 9 
@SharkSlayer: Morgen löten?


----------



## junkyjerk (12. November 2006)

jau, bei dem sauwetter im moment sind das hart verdiente punkte beim radfahren... aber hast recht, unser team rutscht grad übel ab... also sollten wir alle 4 ulmer teammember mal nen langen, langen ausflug mitm radl machen...


----------



## carmin (12. November 2006)

28zöller schrieb:


> gruss vom reutlinger albtrauf


Hast Du eigentlich Connections zum Reutlinger DAV?



axx schrieb:


> Mich hat die Werbung für den Film hier im Forum genervt


Hab ich da was verpasst? 

Ich hätt eigentlich schon am Dienstag Lust auf eine Nachtrunde. Angesichts des allgemeinen Schlammes vielleicht die von axx oben vorgeschlagene Schotterrunde über Eiselau? Wie viele Kilometers sind das etwa? Sofern der Wind so bleibt: Kann man die Nordwest-Richtung auch irgendwie in den Wald verlagern? (Etwa: die Runde nach Westen ins Lautertal ausdehnen?) Aber ich könnte nur teilnehmen, wenns keine _Speed-_Runde wird...


----------



## axx (12. November 2006)

Schlimme Sache, wir sind ja schon auf Platz 23 abgerutscht  da ist unser Ziel, unter den Top 25 zu bleiben grad schwer gefährdet. Im Einzelranking bin ich nur noch auf Seite 3  

Lasst uns doch am Di Abend eine große Runde drehen. Wenns nass ist, von mir aus auch gern auf Schotter. Tempo darf auch gemütlich sein, je länger wir unterwegs sind, desto mehr Punkte gibts  . Am Do soll das Wetter ja wieder besser sein, falls das sich bewahrheitet, wär ich evtl. auch bei einer Nachmittagstour dabei.


----------



## El Martinos (12. November 2006)

WIIEESSSSOOOO müsst ihr eigentlich immer am Dienstag zum Nightride? Das ist der einzige Tag in der Woche, an dem ich keine Zeit hab...


----------



## kupfermark (12. November 2006)

Also mir wär jeder Tag in der Woche recht! Kann allerdings nur für Nightrides zusagen, nachmittags is mir zu früh..


----------



## carmin (12. November 2006)

axx schrieb:


> Schlimme Sache, wir sind ja schon auf Platz 23 abgerutscht  da ist unser Ziel, unter den Top 25 zu bleiben grad schwer gefährdet.


Bist halt im falschen Team. Unseres ist immer noch unangefochten auf Platz eins. Und wenn sich nicht plötzlich noch 21 Teams anmelden, wird auch die Top 25 kein Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (12. November 2006)

ich kann eigentlich auch fast jeden abend, ausser natürlich mittwoch, da sind wir ja sowieso alle beim eoft... freu mich schon riesig auf dieses event, wird bestimmt lustig... 

vorschlag: wor treffen uns alle vorher in der nudeloper, da können wir auch vielleicht nen happen essen und nen cocktail schlürfen... wie wärs???


----------



## El Martinos (12. November 2006)

Gegenvorschlag: Wir gehen vorher zum Biken!


----------



## kupfermark (12. November 2006)

Biken davor wird mir zu stressig, und die Bike-Runde gibt dann eh zuwenig Punkte, wenn man nicht grad nachmittags schon losfährt. 

Cocktail wär mir auch lieber, biken kömmer ja dann morgen oder am Do noch.


----------



## axx (12. November 2006)

carmin schrieb:


> Bist halt im falschen Team. Unseres ist immer noch unangefochten auf Platz eins. Und wenn sich nicht plötzlich noch 21 Teams anmelden, wird auch die Top 25 kein Problem.



Du hast trotzdem weniger Punkte als ich


----------



## chickenway-user (13. November 2006)

@Carmin: Wir ham da irgendwie den entspanteren Pokal erwischt. Und unser Team ist in der Einzelwertung auf Platz 2, 3 und 4...

Aber ich werd jetzt kaum noch zum Sport machen kommen, in nächster Zeit...
Dienstag ginge vielleicht noch. Ich find wir sollten das schlechte Wetter ausnutzen und uns so richtig dreckig machen!


----------



## carmin (13. November 2006)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> @Carmin: Wir ham da irgendwie den entspanteren Pokal erwischt. Und unser Team ist in der Einzelwertung auf Platz 2, 3 und 4...


Jetzt sogar 1, 2, 3, 4  Der freundliche marko hat ja fast mehr punti als wir alle zusammen.



junkyjerk schrieb:


> vorschlag: wor treffen uns alle vorher in der nudeloper, da können wir auch vielleicht nen happen essen und nen cocktail schlürfen... wie wärs???


Klingt interessant... warst da schonmal? Zahlt man da 6.99 und darf dann so viel essen, wie man will, oder wie? Das träfe sich gut nachm Holzhacken.

Sollten wir reservieren? http://www.nudeloper.com/ulm_k.html

Treffen 21:00 oder 20:30?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (13. November 2006)

ja, ich war schon 3mal da... zahlst 6,99 für allyoucaneat und trinken geht aber extra... 

so gegen 20:30 treffen wäre schon gut, dann hamma einigermassen zeit, denn rechtzeitig vor beginn der vorstellung sollten wir schon da sein, da freie platzwahl


----------



## junkyjerk (13. November 2006)

also ulmer biker und bikerinnen, wie schautes heute abend mit ner etwas längeren runde aus? kupfermark, el martinos, axx? wir brauchen punkte fürn pokal...

treffpunkt mittwoch nudeloper würd ich mal doch gegen 19:30 vorschlagen...


----------



## sharkslayer (13. November 2006)

ich waere heute abend dabei - ausser bei stroemenden Regen ;-)


----------



## junkyjerk (13. November 2006)

jut jut, wann sollen wir losmachen? so gegen 19uhr würd ich mal vorschlagen, damit es nicht wieder so spät wie die letzten male wird oder wir halt ne stunde länger fahren können...


----------



## sharkslayer (13. November 2006)

ok muesste passen. manchmal dauerts bei meiner arbeit etwas laenger, das ist dann aber fruehzeitig absehbar.


----------



## axx (13. November 2006)

wohin? welcher treffpunkt?


----------



## junkyjerk (13. November 2006)

ich würde sagen, mal wieder an der brücke... 19uhr... wohin können wir dann ja immer noch bequatschen...


----------



## sharkslayer (13. November 2006)

axx schrieb:


> wohin? welcher treffpunkt?


ich fand die tour von letzter woche ueber den gasman- und kreuz-trail ganz gut. den Y trail koennen wir ja auslassen. noch besser waere natuerlich eine route, die ich noch gar nicht kenne ;-)


----------



## junkyjerk (13. November 2006)

wir können bis die route bis zum rusenschloss fahren, dann aber die abfahrt nach gerhausen runter, den schotteranstieg zum sonderbucher sportplatz wieder hoch und dann den y-trail.... anschliessend serpentinentrail von herrlingen ins lautertal, dann heim. alternativvorschläge sind willkommen.


----------



## torock (13. November 2006)

Boa so ein Scheiss. Mein Rang ist schon gar nicht darstellbar. Das sind ja viel zu viele Ziffern. Da muss ich wohl mal was drastisch ändern. Also am Sa doch beim Boulder Wettkampf mit machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (13. November 2006)

sharkslayer schrieb:


> gasman-trail


Soll es heute nicht noch regnen? Das hieße für den gasman-Trail: neben Laub auch nasse Wurzeln und eingeschlammte Reifen. Na viel Spaß.


----------



## junkyjerk (13. November 2006)

dann halt nen anderen trail, gibt ja noch das tal des todes


----------



## junkyjerk (13. November 2006)

oh mann das wetter... heute mittag so schön trocken, dann schiffts wieder wie verrückt, einfach zum  und zum :kotz:


----------



## sharkslayer (13. November 2006)

es besteht HOFFNUNG


----------



## axx (13. November 2006)

ich muss hier noch so einen Mist zum laufen kriegen... ich schaffs wohl nicht bis 19 Uhr


----------



## kupfermark (13. November 2006)

So, bin jetzt auch daheim.

Wer ist denn heut 19 Uhr dabei? Ich würds schaffen, kann mir bei meinem Rückstand eh nix anderes erlauben..

Oder sollen wir später fahren?


----------



## junkyjerk (13. November 2006)

also ich bin auf jeden fall dabei, wetter scheint im moment stabil zu sein.. von mir aus auch ne halbe stunde später oder gleich um 8?? wie schauts aus axx, schaffst du es bis 8? sonst bleiben wir bei 19uhr...


----------



## carmin (13. November 2006)

Also ich würd ja sowieso erst morgen fahren, d.h. die gestrandeten von heute haben diese Woche noch genügend Gelegenheit. (Donnerstag bietet sich ja auch noch an.) Viel Spazz heut.


----------



## kupfermark (13. November 2006)

Der kommt vor lauter schaffen gar nicht mehr dazu ins Forum zu schauen.

Sagen wir 19:30, dann krieg ich auch noch was gebacken und muss nach dem biken nicht mehr ranklotzen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El Martinos (13. November 2006)

So Jungs, draußen schiffts, es ist sauwindig, ich habs im Hals und hier liegt noch ein Haufen zum Korrigieren. Ich glaub ich schiebs auf letzteres, sonst heißts nur Weichei... 
Wenn ich heut fahr, dann komm ich diese Woche auf keine Punkte mehr, weil ich dann vollends flach lieg... Mittwoch fahr ich aber auf jeden Fall vor dem Kino, Donnerstag mittag auch und Freitag sowieso. Falls sich da jemand anschließen will...


----------



## junkyjerk (13. November 2006)

also gut dann also 19:30uhr an der brücke....


----------



## axx (13. November 2006)

Können wir 20 Uhr machen? Dann wär ich dabei.


----------



## junkyjerk (13. November 2006)

okay dann 20uhr, ich hoffe, mark liest das noch, ansonsten ruf ich ihn dann mal an... haste noch soviel zu tun???


----------



## kupfermark (13. November 2006)

Habs mitgekriegt, war grad schon fast am umziehen


----------



## junkyjerk (13. November 2006)

also dann bis 8 an der brücke... hoffentlich hält sich das wetter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El Martinos (13. November 2006)

Und ich will keine Zeit unter 4 Stunden sehen...


----------



## sharkslayer (13. November 2006)

El Martinos schrieb:


> Und ich will keine Zeit unter 4 Stunden sehen...


noch vor nicht allzulanger zeit haettet ihr maedels still zu hause gesessen und uns kerlen warme socken gestrickt.  

loeten faellt wohl heute aus ... ist aber auch nicht soo wichtig. was mir noch eingefallen ist - wir sollten aus resten noch mal eine "gast-lampe" basteln damit interessenten mal unverbindlich reinschnuppern koennen. ich haette da ein paar liebaeugeler, aber die trauen sich noch nicht wirklich.


----------



## torock (13. November 2006)

@El Martinos
Ab wann hast du am Donnerstag Nachmittag Zeit. Meine Prüfung sollte um halb 2 beendet sein. Länger geht sowieso nicht, weil ich nicht mehr weiss ;-)
Danach können wir uns irgendwo treffen.
Dann will ich aber keine Zeit unter 4 Stunden sehen


----------



## torock (13. November 2006)

@sharki
IRC's hab ich noch rumliegen. Da kann ich auch eine abgeben, wenn ich weiss welche ich selber nehme. Alternativ kann ich ne Mirage 5W verleihen. Ich fahr dann selber mit der 10W und ner Stirnlampe. Geht aber erst ab nächster Woche, wenn ich wieder mehr Zeit habe.


----------



## gasman (13. November 2006)

komm grad aus donauwörth mit der stadtschlampe. 90 km purer gegensturm aufm feldweg. null windschatten. ab günzburg war der akku leer, so daß ich auch noch dynamolicht fahren musste. bin platt.


----------



## torock (13. November 2006)

Das glaub ich dir. Hab am So auf der selben Strecke ab Gz auch nur Gegenwind gehabt. Zum Glück war es bei mir hell. Die Strecke ist echt gut mit den abgesenkten Radwegen. 100% Blendung und das auch trotz Licht :-(


----------



## El Martinos (13. November 2006)

@sharky:  Gastlampe bauen wär auch gut, alter Sockenstricker... Hab sowieso noch zwei Kumpels, die sich auch noch jeweils eine bauen wollen...  
@torock: Hab so bis um halb 12 Prüfung, dann hätt ich Zeit... Und unter 4 Stunden geht ja schon mal gar nicht! 

Btw: Was treibt ihr denn so am Mittwoch mittag?


----------



## kupfermark (13. November 2006)

So, Nightride war glitschig, aber nett! Jetzt häng ich mit meinen Punkten nicht mehr ganz so hinterher  

@torock: Wir dachten schon, Du hast Dich wg Deinem Lampenbau-Projekt so zurückgezogen und freuten uns schon auf Deine 1370 Watt-Konstruktion...

@gasman: Immerhin einen wahnsinns Trainings-Effekt. Trifft man Dich auch bald mal wieder auf dem MTB, oder wartest Du bis gscheit Schnee liegt?

Ich geh die Woche vorr. erst wieder Do biken (zur Zeit wird eh so gut wie immer gefahren  )


----------



## junkyjerk (13. November 2006)

El Martinos schrieb:


> Btw: Was treibt ihr denn so am Mittwoch mittag?



das gemeine volk geht da arbeiten... 

so nightride ist vorbei, ein wenig weniger regen wäre auch schön gewesen, aber war auch so super... so geduscht bin ich, noch schnell wp-punkte eintragen und dann ab in die falle.. gute n8 alle miteinander


----------



## carmin (14. November 2006)

Soo, und mag heute noch jemand mitfahren?



gasman schrieb:


> komm grad aus donauwörth mit der stadtschlampe. 90 km purer gegensturm aufm feldweg. null windschatten. ab günzburg war der akku leer, so daß ich auch noch dynamolicht fahren musste. bin platt.


wow, respekt.



torock schrieb:


> IRC's hab ich noch rumliegen.


so ca. 60 Stück...



sharkslayer schrieb:


> wir sollten aus resten noch mal eine "gast-lampe" basteln damit interessenten mal unverbindlich reinschnuppern koennen. ich haette da ein paar liebaeugeler, aber die trauen sich noch nicht wirklich.


stimmt, ich auch. Coole Idee mit der Gastlampe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharkslayer (14. November 2006)

dann geh ich mal noch ein gehaeuse kaufen ...

@torock - kannst du mir dann bei naechster gelegenheit eine deiner vielen irc's mitbringen? den rest muesste ich noch von meinem bauprojekt rumliegen haben.

@em - verschieben wir das loeten, bis wir alles fuer die gastlampe zusammen haben. oder wollen deine kumpels bei dir bastln? dann koennten wir ja ne grosse bastelparty machen ;-)


----------



## junkyjerk (14. November 2006)

carmin schrieb:


> Soo, und mag heute noch jemand mitfahren?



wann willsten los und wohin??


----------



## carmin (14. November 2006)

ja zB ab 19:00 eine nicht glitschige Schotterrunde ins Lonetal (Urspring, Westerstetten). Über die genaue Route und Drehrichtung bin ich mir noch nicht so ganz einig (vllt Lautertal->Scharenstetten u. Dornstadt->Mähringen oder auch Tomerdingen->Beimerstetten), Anregungen willkommen...


----------



## HypnoKröte (14. November 2006)

Hi leute wollt fragen ob ich auch mal mitfahren darf ? Die Woche wird mein Bike endlich fertig, und da ich ne längere Pause von 3 Monaten hatte würde es mich freuen demnächst mal wieder n paar Km abzuspulen.

P.S. Könntet ihr mir ne Anleitung zum Lampenbau geben? damit ich mir auch noch eine basteln kann?


----------



## junkyjerk (14. November 2006)

klar kannste bei uns mitfahren, wir freuen uns immer über neue gesichter... 

die anleitung gibbet im internet unter www.joerky.de... viel spass beim basteln


----------



## chickenway-user (14. November 2006)

ich könnte heut auch. Allerdings wieder frühestens um 8.

Andrerseits bin ich heut nicht so fit...
Na mal kucken. Fahrt ruhig schon um 7 (und hinterlasst eure Fahrtroute hier oder so...)


----------



## HypnoKröte (14. November 2006)

Danke für den Link und für dir Herzliche Einladung Meld mich sobald ich u das Bike ready sind.


----------



## sharkslayer (14. November 2006)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Danke für den Link und für dir Herzliche Einladung Meld mich sobald ich u das Bike ready sind.


wir (d.h. el martinos und ich) machen wahrscheinlich demnaechst eh wieder eine bastelsession. kannst ja einfach mitmachen. die materialien kannst du uebrigens ueber die joerky-website en-bloc bestellen. pm mal el martinos - ich glaube der bestellt eh grade fuer seine kumpels.


----------



## sharkslayer (14. November 2006)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Danke für den Link und für dir Herzliche Einladung Meld mich sobald ich u das Bike ready sind.


bist du anaesthesist? dein name klingt etwas danach ...

edit - sehe grade im profil, du bist wohl noch etwas zu jung dafuer ... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharkslayer (14. November 2006)

bin heute evtl auch wieder dabei. arbeite alledings heute aushaeusig und weiss nicht genau wann ich wiederkomme.


----------



## axx (14. November 2006)

Evtl. komm ich heut auch nochmal mit. Ich muss aber erstmal meine Schaltung richten, mir ist gestern die Kette ein paar mal in die Speichen gesprungen. Und die kleinen Ritzel gehen auch nicht mehr (Laub)...
Mal schaun, wann ich heut heimkomm. Ich meld mich dann nochmal.

Auf einem der letzen Nightrides hab ich meine Luftpumpe verloren


----------



## junkyjerk (14. November 2006)

@all: wegen mittwoch nochmal: thema eoft. wir wollten ja vor dem kino in die nudeloper gehen, treffpunkt hätt ich mal zwischen halb 8 und 8 vorgeschlagen... ist das okay so? dann bis morgen allemann bzw. die nightrider bis heute abend...


----------



## carmin (14. November 2006)

Jo, so kurz nach acht könnt ich morgen dann auch in der Nudeloper eintrudeln. Die ersten können ja mal einen Tisch nehmen, wenns nicht für alle reicht, nehmen wir halt einen zweiten Tisch.

Und wer kommt jetzt heute abend definitiv mit? Als Treffpunkt fände ich den Bahnübergang in der Örlinger Straße ganz okay, denn da kann man dann gleich ins Örlinger Tal rausfahren.


----------



## junkyjerk (14. November 2006)

muss ich erstmal in die karte schauen, wo das genau ist, ich komme auf jeden fall mal mit...

naja sollte zu finden sein, ich hab ja zur not eure handynummer...


----------



## HypnoKröte (14. November 2006)

Gar nich so schwer,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (14. November 2006)

Grr. Wenn ihr euch direkt vor meiner Haustüre trefft, muss ich ja fast mitfahren  

wie lang wollt ihr denn fahren? Alles über 2h wär mir heut glaub ich zu viel...

@Hypnokröte: Hallo erstmal  ; das Google-Earth Bild zeigt aber nicht den Bahnübergang Örlinger Straße


----------



## junkyjerk (14. November 2006)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Gar nich so schwer,



also wenn ich mich nicht täusche, irrst du dich da ein wenig, örlinger str. ist woanders... 

edit: hmm vielleicht haste auch nur die nudeloper gesucht....


----------



## HypnoKröte (14. November 2006)

Da ist aber die Nudeloper, ganz sicher war da auch schon Örlinger Straße? ist das die Adresse die Angegeben ist?

Edit: Es handelt sich doch um die Cocktail-BAR/Restaurant in ULM oder? wenn ja dann ist sie zu 100 prozent dort wo ich es gekennzeichnet hab.


----------



## kupfermark (14. November 2006)

@hypnokröte: ging ja auch nicht um die Nudeloper sondern um den Treffpunkt zum biken heut abend "Bahnübergang in der Örlinger Straße"

Euch dann mal viel Spass beim fahren heut abend. 

Hat jetzt jemand eigentlich in der Nudeloper einen Tisch für morgen reserviert?? Finden wirds jetzt ja wohl jeder  

Ich geh jetzt ne Runde laufen und heut abend muss ich mich auch erstmal um mein bike kümmern..


----------



## axx (14. November 2006)

Ah, ok. Jetzt weiss ich wenigstens, wo die Nudeloper ist


----------



## HypnoKröte (14. November 2006)

SRY ich war einfach auf Nudeloper fixiert.


----------



## junkyjerk (14. November 2006)

ja meine bikes wollte ich eigentlich auch mal komplett zerlegen, das ist am wochenende mal erste priorität...


----------



## kupfermark (14. November 2006)

Dachte, das wäre es letztes WE schon gewesen


----------



## junkyjerk (14. November 2006)

da ist mir immer was anderes dazwischen gekommen, oder sollte ich sagen wer anderes? 

also dann treffpunkt nachher um 19uhr in der örlinger strasse, hoffentlich find ich es, in der ecke von ulm kenn ich mich nämlich nicht so gut aus...


----------



## carmin (14. November 2006)

Oh, jetzt hab ich aber Verwirrung ausgelöst 

Also Örlinger Straße hab ich nur deshalb vorgeschlagen, damit axx den Weg nicht zweimal hat, und außerdem weiß ich den Idealweg zwischen Brücke und Örlinger Tal nicht (eher Donau bis Münchener Straße, oder eher Karlsplatz, oder irgendwie mittendurch...?)



kupfermark schrieb:


> Hat jetzt jemand eigentlich in der Nudeloper einen Tisch für morgen reserviert??


Ich glaube, jj hat am ehesten Überblick, wie viele Leute kommen, und kommt auch am frühesten 

Reservieren: http://www.nudeloper.com/ulm_k.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (14. November 2006)

tisch ist reserviert, hab einen für 15mann genommen... wir sollten dort also so zwischen 19:30 und 20:00uhr eintrudeln...


----------



## carmin (14. November 2006)

so viele...  cool, danke.

Schaut Euch mal den Sonnenuntergang gerade an... Zu schad, dass ich keine Cam hier hab.


----------



## axx (14. November 2006)

Mein Bürofenster geht nach Osten


----------



## junkyjerk (14. November 2006)

und meins in nen innenhof.. shice


----------



## sharkslayer (14. November 2006)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> da ist mir immer was anderes dazwischen gekommen, oder sollte ich sagen wer anderes?
> 
> also dann treffpunkt nachher um 19uhr in der örlinger strasse, hoffentlich find ich es, in der ecke von ulm kenn ich mich nämlich nicht so gut aus...


von der donau einfach stadionstrasse luftlinie 90 grad nach links. also quer beim supermarkt ueber den parkplatz. direkt gegenueber gehts in die oerlinger strasse.


----------



## junkyjerk (14. November 2006)

kommst du auch wieder mit? ich mach mich dann gleich los, will noch ein wenig den wheelie üben und ausserdem hab ich dann mehr zeit, den bahnübergang zu suchen.... 

shice hab gestern vergessen meinen akku gleich nach der tour ans ladegerät zu hängen, naja muss halt der kleine reichen heute...


----------



## sharkslayer (14. November 2006)

klar komm ich mit! 
alleine schon um el martinos zu aergern ;-)


----------



## junkyjerk (14. November 2006)

ICH KOTZE!!!! ich hab gestern beim absetzen meines rucksacks vergessen, die lampe auszustecken und nun hab ich mir gestern meinen chinchstecker zerstört, sodass ich nun wieder anfangen darf zu löten... MANN ICH BIN SO BLÖD!!! damit ist der nightride leider gestorben heute, tut mir leid jungens, ich kann leider nicht mit


----------



## axx (14. November 2006)

wie, stecker zerstört? abgerissen? so ein pech...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (14. November 2006)

morgen ist bei mir leider der einzige tag mit halbwegs planbarem arbeitsende und an dem tag ist movienight. das kann doch net wahr sein. frust. 

irgendjemand, der sich nicht den wanst vollhauen will, anstatt dessen lieber anständige, ehrliche arbeit im wald verrichtet?


----------



## junkyjerk (14. November 2006)

ja das kabel innen von der halogenfassung zum chinchstecker hats total zerbröselt... ich muss mich die tage mal hinsetzen und löten..

bin dann ins fitnessstudio gegangen und hab mich 3h ausgekotzt...

@gasman: morgen wird es schwer, einen zu finden, der mit dir biken geht, denn fast das gesamte forum ist in der nudeloper und danach lecker filmsche guggn


----------



## gasman (14. November 2006)

ja ja, weiss schon; bitter das leben; wenn nur ein aufrechter da wäre......


----------



## axx (14. November 2006)

Wie kannst Du auch plötzlich am Mittwoch Zeit haben   

Ich hab mir morgen meinen freien Tag redlich verdient


----------



## carmin (14. November 2006)

jo leck war das ein Dreck... Müssen am Donnerstag wieder ein paar Hoppeltrails fahren, damit das alles wegfällt.

gasman, musst am Donnerstag noch so lang arbeiten? Ansonsten wärs ja auch net schlecht, wenn Du Deinen Nightride morgen um 22:30 beendest und Dich als plastisches Beispiel eines Outdoorsportlers in die erste Reihe dieses Xinedings setzt.


----------



## chickenway-user (15. November 2006)

Donnerstag. Da werd ich erstmal nach Berlin fahren.

Achja, und morgen. Die Nudeloper schenk ich mir. Wir treffen uns dann im Kino? Ich komm dann einfach um zehn nach zehn da hin? Oder soll ich euch bei der Nudeloper abholen? Axx, du hast ne Karte für mich?

Verpeilte Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (15. November 2006)

Ja, Karte hab ich fuer Dich.
Keine Ahnung, wann wir am Xinedome sind. Aber ich denk mal auch nicht spaeter als 22:10. Ich schick dir zur Sicherheit mal meine Handynummer. Ansonsten Treffpunkt direkt vor dem Kinosaal.
Sharkslayer, wann / wo trifft man dich?


----------



## sharkslayer (15. November 2006)

ich komme vermutlich auch gegen 10 zum xinedome. evtl auch frueher zum nudelnessen, kann ich noch nicht sagen.


----------



## junkyjerk (15. November 2006)

@all: dachte man trifft sich in der nudeloper zwischen halb 8 und 8 zum quatschen und cocktail schlürfen...  oder habt ihr auf dieses sozialverhalten keinen bock???


----------



## sharkslayer (15. November 2006)

bock grundsaetzlich schon, aber ich habe frau und kinder und war die letzten zwei naechte nightriden. wahrscheinlich komme ich ja, ich sage nur ungern etwas zu, was ich nicht halten kann. 

aber du hast schon recht - insofern sage ich fuer 20.30 zu ;-)

bis denne


----------



## torock (15. November 2006)

Schon zum kotzen :kotz: Würde ja gerne auch kommen  , doch dann verschlechtern sich meine Chancen, die Prüfung zu bestehen. Wenigstens hab ich beim nächsten EOFT oder Banff keine Prüfung mehr.


----------



## El Martinos (15. November 2006)

Meine Jungs und Mädels haben die Bandprobe von gestern auf heut verschoben, wird also wohl knapp mit Nudeloper. Ich schau aber, dass ich bis um 10 im Kino bin.

@JJ: Sozialverhalten?? Hää?  
@Sharky: Soll ich den Lötkolben mitbringen?
@Torock: Wann kommst du morgen aus der Prüfung? Mein Bruder steht in Ulm so um 12 auf der Matte...


----------



## axx (15. November 2006)

Falls ich's nicht weiter oben schon erwähnt habe: ich komm natürlich in die Nudeloper. So gegen 8.


----------



## torock (15. November 2006)

@El Martinos 
Hab um 12.20 die Prüfung. Dauer ca. 1 Stunde. Wäre dann um 13.45 an der Uni fertig. Wo sollen wir uns dann treffen? Dann kann ich dir sagen, wann ich startklar bin. An der Brücke? Von mir daheim keine 5min


----------



## carmin (15. November 2006)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @all: dachte man trifft sich in der nudeloper zwischen halb 8 und 8 zum quatschen und cocktail schlürfen...  oder habt ihr auf dieses sozialverhalten keinen bock???


Na dann sind wir statt 15 immer noch 10 oder 12 -- reicht doch auch, oder


----------



## sharkslayer (15. November 2006)

El Martinos schrieb:


> Meine Jungs und Mädels haben die Bandprobe von gestern auf heut verschoben, wird also wohl knapp mit Nudeloper. Ich schau aber, dass ich bis um 10 im Kino bin.
> 
> @JJ: Sozialverhalten?? Hää?
> @Sharky: Soll ich den Lötkolben mitbringen?
> @Torock: Wann kommst du morgen aus der Prüfung? Mein Bruder steht in Ulm so um 12 auf der Matte...


dann haettest du ja gestern mitfahren koennen  

loeten am besten wenn wir alles zusammen haben, brauchen dann ja eh wieder opas werkstatt um die gardena auszuhöhlen ;-)

morgen habe ich uebrigens auch frei und wuerde wohl mitkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (15. November 2006)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @all: dachte man trifft sich in der nudeloper zwischen halb 8 und 8 zum quatschen und cocktail schlürfen...  oder habt ihr auf dieses sozialverhalten keinen bock???



Naja, bin halt auch noch anderweitig mit sozialverhalten beschäftigt... Aber gut. Mir ist grad die Idee gekommen das ich da ja früher gehen könnte. Na mal kucken. Ich find euch schon!


----------



## chickenway-user (15. November 2006)

Mir fällt grad noch was ein:

Wie schauts denn mit euren Erfahrungen zu Finale Ligure aus? Ist´s gut da? Weiß jemand wie das Wetter da im November so ist? Hat jemand Karten?


----------



## El Martinos (15. November 2006)

@sharkslayer: Hätt ichs vor 8 gewusst, dann schon... 

Und falls es morgen wirklich so schön warm wird, ist Rennrad angedacht...


----------



## junkyjerk (15. November 2006)

@chickenwayuser: frag mal den gasman, ich glaub, der war letztes jahr mal da...


----------



## junkyjerk (15. November 2006)

also dann bis nachher in der nudeloper, freu mich schon auf die filme... und auf euch...

@kupfermark: wenn du willst, kannst du so gegen halb 8 zu mir kommen, hier parken, ich geb dir die sattelklemme und wir fahren dann flo und jürgen abholen und dann zur nudeloper...


----------



## kupfermark (15. November 2006)

Jo, geht klar!!


----------



## torock (15. November 2006)

El Martinos schrieb:


> Und falls es morgen wirklich so schön warm wird, ist Rennrad angedacht...



 Wie uncool. Dann muss ich noch Luft in meine Reifen pumpen. Wollte dieses Jahr doch nicht mehr über nem bar fahren. :-D


----------



## gasman (15. November 2006)

jo,  bei mir diese woche ganz anderer dienstplan. morgen evtl. niteride, aber nicht so ne monstersession bis mitternacht. muss freitag um halb 6 raus.
@chickenway
war im mai in fin lig. war sehr schön. habe gehört, dass dort ganzjährig geklettert wird, also sollte auch biken ganzjährig gut sein. die guten sachen zu finden ist ohne guide nicht so ganz einfach, gps tracks gabs im mai nur wenige, es sollen aber jetzt aber mehr sein. in borgo gibts einen bikeshop mit durchblickern, die auch recht freundlich waren, weiss aber nicht, ob die auch im winter offen haben. habe in einer woche einen satz reifen ziemlich runtergenudelt, wir hatten auch diverse pannen wg. dornen, das terrain ist nix für hardtail, die locals, die wir gesehen haben hatten alle hardcore downhill oder zumindest enduros. protektoren mitnehmen.


----------



## axx (16. November 2006)

Noch ein kleiner Touren-Tipp an die morgigen Allgäubiker:
von Fischen übers Schwabenhaus auf den Weiherkopf, und von dort dann nach Norden über die Hörner ist auch toll zu fahren  

So ein Mist dass ich morgen keine Zeit hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torock (16. November 2006)

Wann morgen? Und wie war's Eoft?


----------



## axx (16. November 2006)

12 Uhr glaub ich.

Eoft war toll 
schon krass, was die Leute so treiben 

Edit:
In Immenstadt hats grad -1 Grad, und es liegt Schnee. Könnte ein ziemlicher Siff werden, wenns heut warm wird...


----------



## carmin (16. November 2006)

axx, du bist aber früh auf heute 

EOFT: jo, also bei den Base Jumpern konnt ich nicht immer hingucken. Am genialsten fand ich ja den Schneeplumpser. Die Nordpolgeschichte kam mir etwas langatmig vor. Aber is schon ein guter Tip, Olivenöl auf -30 Grad einzufrieren und dann mundgerechte Stücke davon abzubrechen...


----------



## torock (16. November 2006)

aaaahhhhhhh. Basejumping. Will ich auch sehen.


----------



## El Martinos (16. November 2006)

So Jungs, wie siehts aus? Stefan hat gerade Probleme mit dem Auto, ist aber dran. Hab jetzt mal als Alternative vorgeschlagen, dass wir im Notfall einfach nach Gmünd fahren. Trails bis zum Abwinken...  
Um halb 11 weiss ich mehr, vorher kann ich auch nicht mehr ins Forum schauen. SMS wär also fast günstiger... Wer ist denn jetzt dabei? Start zwischen halb 12 und 12 bei JJ?
Ich würd mich allerdings über eine extensive Fahrt heut freuen. Mein Halsweh verheißt nichts Gutes...


----------



## carmin (16. November 2006)

torock: eoft gibts ja auch noch an anderen Orten, zB am 1. Dez in MN.

Base Jumping is einfach nur krank  Witzig finde ich, dass man da gar nicht "klein" anfangen kann wie bei praktisch jeder anderen "Sport"art.

Krass war auch noch das Deep Water Soloing... ohne Seil irgendwelche Felsen hochkraxeln, oben mangels Griffgelegenheit dann noch am Fels hängend nach oben springen wollen, (natürlich) scheitern und dann aus wasweißich welcher Höhe aufs Wasser aufschlagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (16. November 2006)

Ich bin das Meeting heut nachmittag losgeworden und kann mitkommen  

Wer fährt denn jetzt alles mit? JJ, kannst du mich mitnehmen?
Ich muss jetzt noch schnell heim und mein Bike reparieren, ich wäre vermutlich um 12 startklar.


----------



## axx (16. November 2006)

Hallo?


----------



## sharkslayer (16. November 2006)

stehe auch gewehr bei fuss - wann gehts los?


----------



## axx (16. November 2006)

So, geile Tour wars  
Traumhaftes Wetter. Wie im Sommer  

Auf der Heimfahrt haben wir leider Marks Rad beinahe verloren. Hoffentlich zahlt die Versicherung den Schaden


----------



## El Martinos (16. November 2006)

Wie, Rad fast verloren? Was kaputt? 

Edith sagt, hat sich erledigt, ich bin schon im Bilde...
Und sie sagt noch: Nie wieder dritte Seite im Winterpokal...


----------



## kupfermark (16. November 2006)

Ne Halterung ist abgefallen, das bike ist umgeklappt und wurde ein paar meter mitgeschleift. Ist aber nicht viel passiert, ausser einem verkürzten Lenker und einem verschrabbten Hörnchen. Ärgerlich war noch, dass der Tacho dabei verloren ging. Das ganze sah dann ungefähr so aus:





@jj: kannst Du das abspeichern?


----------



## axx (16. November 2006)

Hier die Fotos nochmal in guter Qualität: 1, 2, 3

Und die GFSFF-Team-Fotos: 1, 2
Besten Dank an unseren Fotografen Sharkslayer 

@jj: für die Versicherung: 1, 2

Gute Nacht


----------



## junkyjerk (16. November 2006)

@axx, kupfermark: danke für die fotos, ich meld mich morgen mal bei meiner versicherung... dann schauen wir mal, was die so brauchen..

ich würde sagen, ein neuer lenker, hörnchen und computer sollten hoffentlich bei rausspringen.


----------



## torock (16. November 2006)

Mann o mann so wird das ja nie was mit den Punkten. Da musst ja Omatempo fahren, damit was zusammen geht. Muss wohl doch noch dieses Jahr mit dem Rucksack und Schlafsack zum Skifahren fahren. Somit ist das Biwak wenigstens all inclusive ;-) Problem wird bloss dass dann mein Rad total verrückt spielt. Anscheinend hat es zu viele Skifilme gesehen. So viel wie ich heute seitwärts abgerutscht, bin ich noch nie. Wird wohl langsam echt Zeit für nen Umkehrschwung. Scheiss blutiger Anfänger :-D

Zum Glück habt ihr das Rad wenigstens nicht komplett verloren. Hattet wohl auch gutes Wetter. Ich war wenigstens mit dem Finger im Allgäu und hab Blaubeuren bei der Dämmerung gesehen


----------



## axx (16. November 2006)

torock schrieb:


> Da musst ja Omatempo fahren, damit was zusammen geht. Muss wohl doch noch dieses Jahr mit dem Rucksack und Schlafsack zum Skifahren fahren. Somit ist das Biwak wenigstens all inclusive ;-) Problem wird bloss dass dann mein Rad total verrückt spielt. Anscheinend hat es zu viele Skifilme gesehen.



Was faselst Du denn für ein wirres Zeug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torock (16. November 2006)

Schöne Fotos. Nächstes mal bin ich hoffentlich auch dabei.


----------



## carmin (16. November 2006)

torock schrieb:


> Mann o mann so wird das ja nie was mit den Punkten. Da musst ja Omatempo fahren, damit was zusammen geht.


Das versteh ich jetzt auch nicht so ganz. Ich glaube, das Lernen nimmt Dich ganz schön mit.

Habt Ihr das Rad auf der Autobahn verloren? Und wie gings dann weiter so ohne Halter...?



axx schrieb:


> Hier die Fotos nochmal in guter Qualität: 1, 2, 3


Und wo war das jetzt?


----------



## junkyjerk (16. November 2006)

nee den halter hammer von einem anderen autofahrer wiederbekommen, den hat der aufgelesen...

aber der tacho blieb verschollen


----------



## kupfermark (16. November 2006)

Das ist im Ort passiert und ein aufmerksamer Autofahrer hinter uns hat uns den Halter gebracht  

Die Fotos sind am Albtrauf bei Nenningen (bei Schwäbisch Gmünd) entstanden. War wirklich ne tolle Tour.

Schöne Bilder, übrigens!

@torock: Freut mich, dass Du nach der Prüfung schon ordentlich am Bechern bist, hast Du Dir verdient


----------



## carmin (16. November 2006)

kupfermark schrieb:


> @torock: Freut mich, dass Du nach der Prüfung schon ordentlich am Bechern bist, hast Du Dir verdient


aso, das erklärt natürlich einiges 

Jo, schöne Bilder! Kann man da öfter beiken? Nur blöd, dasses mit dem Zug so schlecht erreichbar ist. (Ist man ja schneller im Allgäu...)


----------



## gasman (16. November 2006)

hey seids ihr wahnsinnig. mit den bildern machts ihr mich total verrückt. wissts ihr eigentlich wie das ist wenn man arbeitet und kriegt mit, dass da welche auf bike rumrutschen. hey bis ich heut aufn bock war, wars dunkel, neblig und kalt. ich krieg die krise. 
gut dass dem rad nicht mehr passiert ist. bei fahrern isses nicht so schlimm, heilt ja wieder, gell sharky? aber verletzte räder rauben einem wirklich den schlaf.


----------



## El Martinos (16. November 2006)

Hätt mir vor dem Fotografieren eigentlich keiner von euch sagen können, dass ich mein modisches Halstuch noch dran hab??? 

@Sharky: Der Drop ins Flat mit der abschließenden Rolle und dem Superman-360-Backflip war echt cooool!  
Wobei deine Treppenstunts auch nicht ohne waren...


----------



## junkyjerk (17. November 2006)

@kupfermark: also meine versicherung weiss bescheid, schicken mir nun nen schadenmeldebogen und nehmen dann kontakt mit dir auf.

ich schreib denen dann, dass am aktuellen bergamont evolve team limited ein syntace carbon flatbar dran ist. vielleicht ersetzen die dir dann den.

fahrradcomputer sowieso..


----------



## torock (17. November 2006)

Ging da schon wieder was an mir vorbei?
Die Punkte im Winterpokal setzen sich doch nur aus Sportart und Zeit zusammen? Ergo ist es ja egal, wieviel Kilometer ich fahre, hauptsache ich bin an der frischen Luft auf dem Bike. Ergo Omatempo (=langsames Fahren) erhöht die Punktzahl bei gleichbleibender Strecke.

Hab gestern sogar noch ner Oma helfen dürfen. Hab sie am Anfang gar nicht gesehen. Unterhalb der Rusenschlosses stand ein ca. 2 jähriger und zeigte auf seine Oma, die im Gehölz hing. Unter ihr der Kinderwagen. Dann hab ich halt den Wagen auf den anderen Weg runtergetragen. Die Oma ging dann selber auf dem Hosenboden runter und das kleine Kind wollte laufen  Aus dem wird bestimmt mal nen Bersteiger lol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (17. November 2006)

was? ne oma im gehölz? mit kinderwagen? was hat die denn da verloren?


----------



## torock (17. November 2006)

Wegabkürzen


----------



## chickenway-user (17. November 2006)

torock schrieb:


> Wegabkürzen



Jaja, und dann sind wieder die Mountainbiker an den ganzen Abkürzungen schuld...

Bin ja grad in Berlin und hab den Eindruck das es hier 10°C wärmer ist

@Gasman: Hast du Karten von Finale Ligure?


----------



## carmin (17. November 2006)

torock schrieb:


> Ergo Omatempo (=langsames Fahren) erhöht die Punktzahl bei gleichbleibender Strecke.


Richtig, aber das ist ja auch nur eine von mehreren möglichen Sichtweisen. Ich denke meist eher sowas wie "jetzt hab ich x Stunden Zeit zum Radeln" (zB bis es dunkel wird), und dann kann ich mir die Geschwindigkeit aussuchen, sie ändert nichts an der Punktzahl. Erst wenn ich meine, in der Zeit gewisse Örtlichkeiten besuchen zu müssen, spielt die Geschwindigkeit eine Rolle, weil ich mich ggf. beeilen muss. Meist freilich wird die Route auch erst unterwegs festgelegt.

Naja, eigentlich eine ziemlich belanglose Diskussion


----------



## gasman (17. November 2006)

belanglos hin oder her. gefahren muss werden. wer hat lust. gestern alleine war ätzend.


----------



## junkyjerk (17. November 2006)

stimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (17. November 2006)

hey junky, das forum sagt, du bist online. wie wärs mit ner runde, von mir aus später noch wo hingehn?


----------



## carmin (18. November 2006)

Was geht eigentlich morgen so, bei dem schönen Wetter?


----------



## axx (18. November 2006)

Also ich hätte Zeit. Schon irgendwelche Ideen?


----------



## carmin (18. November 2006)

Drum frag ich ja 

Allgäu is ja immer noch nix (es sei denn wir fahren wieder ab Kempten). Gmünd würde mich auch mal interessieren, aber da wart Ihr ja grade. Geislingen, Urach? Oder Oberkochen, vielleicht können wir den techstar mal kurz anpingen? Oder, ja genau, wir schließen uns dem AndiW an und machen Schelklingen unsicher


----------



## junkyjerk (18. November 2006)

war heute am bodensee, das wetter war wirklich geil, lässt auf morgen hoffen


----------



## carmin (18. November 2006)

Werd heute nich mehr lang auf sein können; schlage also vor, dass wir morgen um 10 oder 11 Richtung Schelklingen starten (AndiW wollte nur bis Mittag fahren, aber er hat ja auch keinen WP am Hals) und versuchen, bis 16 Uhr zurück zu sein. Wer andere Ideen hat, einfach hier hinschreiben, hoffentlich finden wir morgen dann rechtzeitig eine Lösung


----------



## junkyjerk (18. November 2006)

wann und wo trefft ihr euch?


----------



## axx (18. November 2006)

Also: wir haben gerade 11 Uhr am Sendemasten auf dem Kuhberg ausgemacht.

Sollte morgen schlimmer Nebel sein, und die Webcams in Geislingen oder sonstwo blauen Himmel zeigen, ergreifen wir evtl auch noch die Flucht aus Ulm. Posten wir dann aber noch hier.


----------



## carmin (18. November 2006)

Also wir hätten jetzt mal 11 Uhr am Kuhberg-Sendemast angesetzt (bzw dem Parkplatz bzw. der Drachenflieger-Wiese). Wenns morgen übelst neblig ist und in Geislingen schön, nutzen wir vllt auch noch spontan den Zug. Malsehn. Gute Nacht.

Edit: LOL, wir sind die vollen Synchronposter...


----------



## axx (19. November 2006)

Mist. Im Allgäu ist schönster Sonnenschein, und hier ist Hochnebel. Nur dumm, dass keine Züge nach Immenstadt fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (19. November 2006)

Also in Mä war heute früh auch noch schönster Sonnenschein ... bis ich nach Ulm reinfuhr. Aber unterwegs wurds ja wieder besser.

Das Foto von unserem wunderschönen neuen Flowtrail ist leider zu unscharf.

Wenn man sich die Wetterentwicklung über die kommende Woche so ansieht, ists wohl am besten, wir bringen den Nightride gleich morgen hinter uns.  Jemand dabei?


----------



## junkyjerk (19. November 2006)

muss morgen dann mal meine lampe reparieren, dann bin ich auf jeden fall mit dabei...


----------



## kupfermark (19. November 2006)

Ihr seid ja mal ne fette Tour gefahren  
Ist der neue Trail denn weit weg, oder ist der in einen Nightride einbaubar??

Ich wär morgen übrigens dabei!

19:30 an der Brücke??


----------



## carmin (19. November 2006)

Den neuen Trail halt ich in einer Nachtrunde für kaum machbar, da wir dazu nach Oberschelklingen müssten; außerdem fand ich ihn heute vor allem des Lichts und der Farben wegen so reizvoll, das wäre nachts alles weg...

19:30 wäre okay morgen.


----------



## lectron (20. November 2006)

Hallo erstmal,
ich verfolge den thread seit einiger Zeit (wenn zeitlich machbar, ihr seit ja ziemlich aktiv) . Bin auch aus Ulm und auch oft aufm Radl unterwegs. Eure fahrten mit den Monsterlampen hören sich ja interessant an. Wie läuft das dann ab, hat jeder so ein teil auf dem kopf oder kann man da im windschatten auch mit ner normalen fahrradfunzel zu testzwecken mal mitfahren.


----------



## junkyjerk (20. November 2006)

erstmal herzlich willkommen hier im forum.... 

das mit dem mitradeln kannste heute abend gleich rausfinden, da sind wir nämlich wieder unterwegs...

also im "lichtschatten" kann man ruhig mitfahren, sehen solltest du genug


----------



## lectron (20. November 2006)

Prima,
das war genau die Antwort auf die ich spekuliert habe. Euer Treffpunkt "Brücke" ist die Fußgängerbrücke unter der Adenauer Brücke, oder ?


----------



## junkyjerk (20. November 2006)

ja genau...

@all: wann treffen wir uns an der brücke? 19:30uhr?


----------



## axx (20. November 2006)

bei mir wirds heut nix 
vielleicht morgen oder am Mittwoch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (20. November 2006)

Heut hab ich keine Zeit und morgen abend fahr ich heim und übermorgen gehts nach Finale (die "Frauen sind ******* Finale Ligure Tour 2006")


----------



## kupfermark (20. November 2006)

Jo, 19:30 Uhr!

Bis nachher,
Mark


----------



## junkyjerk (20. November 2006)

alles klar, dann bis 19:30uhr an der brücke..


----------



## Der Stefan (20. November 2006)

So, nu is gleich 19:30, ich hoff ihr seid alle an der Brücke und sammelt fleißig WP-Punkte... 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## El Martinos (20. November 2006)

Hey Stefan, ich hätte da ein paar passendere Maus-Avatare... 

Der Pinky, der Pinky und der Brain Brain Brain Brain... 

Gruß
Garry (Miau...)


----------



## axx (20. November 2006)

Ist es nicht herrlich, daheim im warmen zu sitzen, während die anderen fürs Team Punkte machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (20. November 2006)

axx, Du kannst Dich ruhig zurücklehnen, hast ja am WE ordentlich gepunktet!

Wirst trotzdem an uns denken, falls es die restliche Woche durchschifft 
(Falls nicht, wär ich Mi oder Do nochmal dabei..)

@el maddin:
Wie gehts Dir eigentlich, bist Du wieder fit??

Gruss Mark


----------



## junkyjerk (20. November 2006)

reporting back from duty , winterpokal punkte gesammelt, technischen dienst an ausrüstung und mannschaft durchgeführt, betriebsbereitschaft wieder hergestellt. jetzt ab in die pofe und knacken....

bin am mittwoch oder donnerstag auch wieder mit dabei, morgen geh ich ins studio sporteln..

bis die tage männers


----------



## carmin (20. November 2006)

Ist es nicht herrlich, nach einem abwechslungsreichen, nur leicht schlammigen Nachtritt unter die Dusche zu stehen und sich das warme Wasser über die Nase laufen zu lassen?

Und wer hätte es gedacht: lectron will sich auch ne Lampe basteln


----------



## lectron (20. November 2006)

Hab zwar nicht viel gesehen, war aber trotzdem spaßig. Muß demnächst woll auch zum Lötkolben greifen. Wenns Wetter mitspielt hänge ich mich die Woche auch noch mal an, auch wenn ich keine Punkte brauch.

see jarr


----------



## carmin (20. November 2006)

... ach ja und chicky, viele Späße in Finale! Und denk an den Winterpokal...


----------



## chickenway-user (21. November 2006)

carmin schrieb:


> ... ach ja und chicky, viele Späße in Finale! Und denk an den Winterpokal...



Werd ich. Täglich 2 (mehr geht ja nicht mit alternativ-Sportarten...) Kletterpunkte oder so  
Und vielleicht noch a bissle Radeln...


----------



## Der Stefan (21. November 2006)

El Martinos schrieb:


> Hey Stefan, ich hätte da ein paar passendere Maus-Avatare...
> 
> Der Pinky, der Pinky und der Brain Brain Brain Brain...
> 
> ...




Danke fürs Angebot, die Maus aus der Sendung (...mit der Maus...wie heisst die eigentlich?) hat auch was 

Ach ja, hab gestern nen Schraubertag eingelegt, Sharkys Gablel ist jetzt im BW-Jargon "frei".

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## junkyjerk (21. November 2006)

mann bei dem bescheidenen wetter bin ich echt froh, dass wir gestern nacht noch unterwegs waren, auch wenn ich mich schweinemäassig eingesaut habe. egal... hoffentlich hörts bald wieder auf mit regnen..


----------



## lectron (22. November 2006)

bin trotz des wetters hoch motiviert. Gestern direkt bei Reichelt die Teile für die Lampe bestellt. Hoffentlich bekomme ich sie morgen, dann kann ich basteln und dann mit vernünftiger Beleuchtung wieder gas geben.


----------



## junkyjerk (22. November 2006)

haste den kleinen akku bestellt oder den grossen? wenn den kleinen, ruf mal gleich bei denen an und order den grossen... der kleine ist normalerweise nach 2,5h leer, reicht aber eigentlich auch aus, wenn man die lampe nur auf den trails einschaltet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lectron (22. November 2006)

Hab schon den großen bestellt, ihr habt ja von 2,5 kg gesprochen und 4h. Da hab ich mir schon gedacht das ihr auch den großen verwendet.


----------



## kupfermark (23. November 2006)

Hat heut abend jemand Lust zu fahren, wenns nicht schifft? 

Gestern wärs ja ganz gut gewesen, aber so ein Regenerationstag bei nem Bierchen hat auch nicht geschadet


----------



## junkyjerk (23. November 2006)

hätte schon lust, aber bin heute abend mit judith im fitnessstudio... könnte dann erst so gegen 21uhr und das ist dann doch schon ein wenig sehr spät


----------



## Der Stefan (23. November 2006)

Warum? Dunkel ist dunkel...


----------



## junkyjerk (23. November 2006)

naja hab morgen ne lange fahrt ins ruhrgebiet vor mir, da will ich nicht um 2 ins bett


----------



## carmin (23. November 2006)

Also bei mir würds morgen eher gehen.

Wenn jemand von Euch übrigens grade nach Süden gucken kann: Man sieht die Alpen! Und zwar nicht nur so schemenhaft, sondern richtig mit Schnee, grad, als wären sie vor der Tür. Hab ich noch nie so krass gesehen.


----------



## El Martinos (23. November 2006)

Bin grad ein bisschen im Prüfungsstress, war vorher schon unterwegs als ich mal ne Pause gebraucht hab... Morgen abend bin ich im Roxy, da sollt man halt schon um 22.15 sein, sonst steht man ewig in der Schlange. Und ne Stunde später kommt man schon gar nicht mehr rein...

Bei mir waren die Berge leider schon wieder ein bisschen im Nebel...


----------



## kupfermark (23. November 2006)

Dann schliess ich mich grad mal mit meinen Ausreden an: Bin erst grad heimgekommen, muss was vor- und nachbereiten u kein Bock mehr, mich womöglich alleine aufs Rad zu setzen. Auch wenn ich Punkte-mässig wieder im Rückstand bin (und es erstmal bleiben werde..)

Morgen vielleicht, weiss noch nicht, wann ich nach M fahr...

Mark


----------



## 666krüppel666 (23. November 2006)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> kumpel und ich sind dabei, kennen hier einige touren, die nicht schlecht sind...
> 
> ...




In blaubeuren und umgebung is es mit nem maunten bike jans jude aber mit nam Downhhill bik is es hald leicht ******* die berge da wiedr ho zu fahren aber runter is e geil hats au jude drops


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El Martinos (23. November 2006)

da hasde jau mal volle rechd alda!


----------



## junkyjerk (23. November 2006)

lol wasn deutsch


----------



## junkyjerk (24. November 2006)

oh mann, wenn ich im wetterbericht sehe, was hier am wochenende für ein super wetter sein soll, könnt ich glatt kotzen, dass ich das ganze wochenende nicht hier bin, sondern mich wieder auf geburtstagen und sonstigem rumtreiben muss, naja frust muss ich halt ersaufen....


----------



## sharkslayer (24. November 2006)

so komme grade von einer woche "montage" ;-) ohne internet  ... wie siehts denn am wochenende mit der planung aus?


----------



## lectron (24. November 2006)

mußte heute um 14.30 stift fallen lassen und mich aufs rad schwingen. Hab mich dann als pfadfinder versucht. Bis zu dem felsen hats mit der orientierung eigentlich ganz gut geklappt. war überrascht wie es da bei tag aussieht. war mir gar nicht bewußt das da so viele kehren waren. suche nach dem kantentrail hab ich dann wegen dunkelheit aufgegeben. lampe liegt leider noch in einzelteilen vor mir, wir sich aber hoffentlich bald zu einem funktionierenden ganzen fügen. 

bis dann


----------



## kupfermark (24. November 2006)

Ich fahr nachher nach M u komm erst am So wieder, wird also erstmal nix mehr mit biken..

Werds dann halt gleich machen wie JJ. Punkte kann man ja im Vergleich zur Fitness bei nem Vollrausch nicht verlieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (25. November 2006)

sharkslayer schrieb:


> so komme grade von einer woche "montage" ;-)


Was haste denn montiert? 



sharkslayer schrieb:


> wie siehts denn am wochenende mit der planung aus?


Wir planten gerade einen Sonntag im Allgäu zu verbringen. Treffen uns um 8:45 am Nebeneingang des Hbf und haben vsl noch einen Platz auf dem Bayernticket frei. Kannst also gerne mit


----------



## sharkslayer (25. November 2006)

na ja montage war eher bildlich gemeint - war die woche auf ner fortbildung in heidelberg.

wie sieht denn morgen die zeitliche planung bei euch aus? den GANZEN sonntag wuerde bei mir ein bisschen knapp ... 
vielleicht fahr ich dann nur ein bisschen mit maddin - je nachdem. 

da ihr alle wohl entweder schon in der falle liegt oder euch eines fortgeschrittenen allolol-pegels erfreut checke ich morgen so gegen 7.30 nochmal rein.

falls nicht - viel spass euch ;-)


----------



## carmin (25. November 2006)

Naja, ich sollte eigentlich schon längst in der Falle liegen. Alkohol gibts keinen, Pilze sind viel wirksamer. Jo, es dürfte morgen ziemlich sicher dunkel sein, wenn wir wieder in Ulm aufschlagen.


----------



## gasman (26. November 2006)

musste training ins östliche münchner hinterland verlegen, wg. besuch bei muttern; kommende woche leider auch finsterer dienstplan; hoffe ihr hattet guten tag im allgäu


----------



## El Martinos (26. November 2006)

Mahlzeit! War von euch heut abend gegen 18.30 jemand mit nem schwarzen Fully (Genius?) an der Donau unterwegs? Sollte bei mir eigentlich ne regenerative Runde werden. Bis ich dieses Rücklicht vor mir sah...


----------



## sharkslayer (26. November 2006)

em - du wirst lachen, ich bin heute gar nicht gefahren ;-) 
dachte ich koennte die neue gabel mal schnell einbauen, habe mir aber leider die finger ausgebissen ...

der "unterste" teil des steuersatzes, also der teil der unmittelbar der gabel aufliegt und das kugellager haelt ging nicht von der alten gabel ab. keine ahnung ob ich jetzt einen komplett neuen steuersatz brauche, oder ob man das teil doch irgendwie abkriegt ...

wenn ich meine kamera nachher noch finde stelle ich mal ein bild ein, vielleicht kann mir ja jemand weiterhelfen.


----------



## El Martinos (26. November 2006)

Hab letztes Mal nen schmalen Schraubendreher benutzt und den dazwischengehämmert. Wenn du mal ringsrum nen schmalen Spalt hast, kannst du mit nem breiteren Schraubendreher hebeln (schön gleichmäßig rundherum) und dann vorsichtig runterklopfen. Aber so hast dus wahrscheinlich auch schon probiert...


----------



## carmin (26. November 2006)

sharkslayer schrieb:


> der "unterste" teil des steuersatzes, also der teil der unmittelbar der gabel aufliegt und das kugellager haelt


Der Gabelkonus hält das Kugellager...?? Das sollte aber auch so nicht rausfallen, oder?



sharkslayer schrieb:


> wenn ich meine kamera nachher noch finde stelle ich mal ein bild ein, vielleicht kann mir ja jemand weiterhelfen.


In diesem Forum bestimmt -- sofern Du nicht grade im KTWR fragst 



gasman schrieb:


> hoffe ihr hattet guten tag im allgäu


Jaa! Ich glaube, dass ich mir sogar ein bisschen Sonnenbrand geholt habe. Also jedem, der sichs leisten kann, morgen oder übermorgen einen Tag frei zu nehmen und ins Allgäu zu fahren, kann ichs nur empfehlen. Es ist wirklich Sommer da. Sogar auf dem Weiherkopf mit seinen 1665 Metern noch warme 14-16 Grad, Top-Aussicht bei genialem Licht und -- da die Bahnen nicht laufen -- eine herrliche Ruhe; die (relativ) wenigen Wanderer, die wir gesehen haben, waren alle sehr entspannt (siehe Fotos).

Schade nur, dass die Tage schon so kurz sind, so mussten wir die Tour in gut sechs Stunden runterreißen, was gegen Ende (jene supermegasteile Auffahrt zum Bärenkopf) doch Körner kostete...


----------



## carmin (26. November 2006)

zwei hab ich noch


----------



## kupfermark (26. November 2006)

So, meld mich auch wieder zurück! Gibts schon Terminvorschläge für Nightrides die Woche? Do u Fr is bei mir eher schlecht..

Gruss
Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (26. November 2006)

wie schauts morgen abend aus?


----------



## torock (26. November 2006)

Morgen muss ich meine Finger ein wenig quälen. Würde allerdings am Di Abend fahren.


----------



## El Martinos (27. November 2006)

Wie? Biken? Heut geht der Weihnachtsmarkt los...


----------



## chickenway-user (27. November 2006)

Da fährt man extra gen Italien und dann ist hier geiles Wetter...
So ein Scheiß 

Bei uns war Mistwetter.  Bei gelegenheit zeig ich euch vielleicht noch a paar Fotos.

@Carmin: kannst du mal wieder deine alte Signatur hinbasteln? Ich find doch sonst meinen Winterpokal gar nicht mehr...


Achja, Dienstag ginge bei mir vielleicht. Aber grad bin ich noch nicht so richtig motiviert und ich hab auch noch viel zu tun...


----------



## lectron (27. November 2006)

Muß in dieser Woche auch mind. 1 nightride machen (lampe testen). Bei mir ist nur di schlecht, sonst bin ich auf jeden fall dabei.
Frage an die Helmlampenfraktion: Wie befestigt man die Lampe möglichst geschickt?


----------



## carmin (27. November 2006)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Bei uns war Mistwetter.


Is nich wahr, oder...? Fotos werden hier immer gerne gesehen (wollte nicht auch mal jj noch welche vom Lago zeigen? )

Alte Signatur: Nuja, die war ja "unser Team sucht noch Mitstreiter", das stimmt ja nicht mehr. Außerdem ist es unpraktisch für Dich, wenn Du immer meine Beiträge suchen musst. Kannst ja diesen Link in Deine Sig nehmen: http://wintercup.bike-community.net/teams/details/2
Oder einfach bookmarken *g*

Ein Nachtausflug am Dienstag wäre mir aus momentaner Sicht am liebsten, aber ich weiß nicht, was bis dahin noch alles passiert. Macht einfach mal


----------



## kupfermark (27. November 2006)

@lectron:

Hab sie mit Kabelbindern auf meinen alten Helm gemacht, dort bleibt sie halt erstmal..

Nightride wär mir Di oder Mi auch lieber als heut, mach nämlich jetzt ne fette RR-Tour, um Punkte aufzuholen  Überall ausserhalb Ulms ist schönstes Wetter!!


----------



## junkyjerk (27. November 2006)

hab ich auch heute morgen in den nachrichten im wetterbericht gesehen, dass überall ausserhalb des donaugebiets bis zu 17grad sein sollen, nur hier isses so arschkalt... da sollten wir dann morgen nacht mal ein wenig weg von der donau... vielleicht wieder mitm auto? ich hab nix dagegen, mal erst so gegen 2uhr vom nightride zu kommen...


----------



## chickenway-user (27. November 2006)

carmin schrieb:


> Is nich wahr, oder...? Fotos werden hier immer gerne gesehen



...
Donnerstag gings noch:




Aber danach hats eigentlich jeden Vormittag geregnet (ausser Sonntag. Als wir heimgefahren sind...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (27. November 2006)

super belichtet!  (Bei mir is der Himmel ständig zu hell...)

(Und ich dachte, Ihr wart Klettern...)


----------



## kupfermark (27. November 2006)

Wer hat jetzt wann Zeit für den Nightride die Woche? Carmin+torock Di und lectron eher Mi, stimmts?

Ich kann Di und Mi auf jeden Fall, wobei mir Mi lieber wär. Di oder Fr kömmer dann ja auf nen Glühwein zum W-markt. Zumindest dafür passt das Wetter hier ja...

Sollen wir eigentlich nicht wieder so einen mehr oder weniger fixen Termin für die nächtlichen Ausfahrten ausmachen, wie letztes Jahr, den man verschieben kann, wenns sein muss? Wer kann den an welchen Tagen grundsätzlich nicht?

Zum Beispiel jeden Mi 19:30 an der Brücke, oder so..


----------



## El Martinos (27. November 2006)

Fester Termin am Mittwoch fänd ich gut! 
Dienstag bin ich ja leider immer schon verplant...


----------



## lectron (27. November 2006)

Diesen Mittwoch wäre ich auch auf jeden Fall dabei. 
Gegen einen festen Termin am Mittwoch spricht bei mir im Prinzip auch nichts.


----------



## torock (27. November 2006)

Mittwoch hab ich erst ab ca. 21.00 Zeit. Dienstag und Donnerstag sind bei mir frei.


----------



## carmin (27. November 2006)

Mittwoch wär auch okay.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (28. November 2006)

carmin schrieb:


> super belichtet!  (Bei mir is der Himmel ständig zu hell...)
> 
> (Und ich dachte, Ihr wart Klettern...)



Das war die Kamera. Einfach auf Auto stellen 

Zum Klettern wars zu nass. Der einzige Vorteil an dem ganzen Regen. Wir sind mehr zum radeln gekommen... 

Autofahren in der Schweiz ist einfach geil:




Am Malojapass, kurz darauf haben meine Bremsen mal geraucht. Also so richtig. Und die Felgen waren Handwarm.


Und dann waren wir natürlich noch ein bisschen radeln:




das war oberhalb von Noli, im Bereich des 24 Stunden Rennes noch Finale Ligure. Einer der Trails die von der Hochebene (300 m) von Manie zum Meer runtergehen. Gardaseeähnlich. Nicht ganz so schwer wie beispielsweise der 601. Und der Fels da ist erstaunlich griffig bei Nässe.
Am Melogno:




Sehr geile flowige Trails. Also zumindest der den wir gefahren sind. Ich glaub da hat man vom Starrbike mit dicken Reifen bis hin zum 200 mm Bomber seinen Spaß... Und wieder positiv überrascht vom guten Grip der Fat Alberts trotz Nässe, Schlamm und Felsen.

Ja, hab ich schon erwähnt das die einbrechende Dämmerung ziemlich gut motiviert ein bisschen zügiger zu fahren? Bei schlechter Sicht wegen einbrechender Dämmerung...
So triviale Sachen wie Auspuff reparieren wurden dann auf die "Nacht" (ab 6 wars zappenduster) verschoben:




Brr, es war scheißkalt, nass und windig. Naja, windig wars nicht unter dem Auto.
Am letzten Abend ist der Regen zur Abwechslung mal oben geblieben. Kochen am Strand:





Ja. Zusammenfassend lässt sich sagen, das das Gebiet da durchaus Potential hat. Spaß auf dem Radl war leicht zu finden. Allerdings war das Wetter ******* und es war einfach viel zu früh dunkel. Also im November mit Zelt nicht unbedingt empfehlenswert. 
Im Sommer ist fraglich ob sich die Mehrkilometer zum Gardasee lohnen. Ich finde der Charakter der Trails ist weniger hart wie am Gardasee (weniger durchschläge, eher flowiger, weniger Steil). Aber ich kenn von beiden Gebieten nur kleine Teile...
Kurz gesagt: Ich würd wieder hinfahren.


----------



## carmin (28. November 2006)

Coole Fotos. Wart Ihr nur zu zweit?



chickenway-user schrieb:


> Und dann waren wir natürlich noch ein bisschen radeln


Über Baumstämme klettern hättest freilich auch hier haben können.



chickenway-user schrieb:


> Und wieder positiv überrascht vom guten Grip der Fat Alberts trotz Nässe


Da bin ich in letzter Zeit eher negativ überrascht, aber vielleicht ist auch das ein psychologisches Problem...



chickenway-user schrieb:


> So triviale Sachen wie Auspuff reparieren wurden dann auf die "Nacht" (ab 6 wars zappenduster) verschoben


Kannst Dir gleich als Praktikum anrechnen lassen.



chickenway-user schrieb:


> Im Sommer ist fraglich ob sich die Mehrkilometer zum Gardasee lohnen. Ich finde der Charakter der Trails ist weniger hart wie am Gardasee (weniger durchschläge ...


So'n Scheiß aber auch. Da fahrt Ihr so weit, und dann geht nur das Auto kaputt. Wie lang wart Ihr denn mit dem Auto unterwegs? Wenn man aufs Zelt verzichtet, könnt mans ja auch mal mit dem Zug probieren (10:45 h, 2x Umsteigen, mit coffees Einkaufstasche).


----------



## chickenway-user (28. November 2006)

carmin schrieb:


> Coole Fotos. Wart Ihr nur zu zweit?



Ja. Mehr hätten auch in den Polo nicht reingepasst.



carmin schrieb:


> Da bin ich in letzter Zeit eher negativ überrascht, aber vielleicht ist auch das ein psychologisches Problem...



Ja. Also nein. Am Gardasee fand ich den Fat Albert auch *******. Aber in Finale hat er ganz gut funktioniert. Aber vielleicht auch nur weil ich das schlimmste erwartet hab...
Aber generell würde ich nicht mehr sagen, das der Fat Albert ein guter Reifen ist. Oder vielleicht ist er auch nur für mich nicht mehr ausreichend. Mein Fahrstil ist vielleicht ein bisschen härter geworden und für nen freerideorientiertes Bike ist er einfach unterdimensioniert oder so. Auf´m Hardtail war ich immer glücklich mit dem.



carmin schrieb:


> So'n Scheiß aber auch. Da fahrt Ihr so weit, und dann geht nur das Auto kaputt. Wie lang wart Ihr denn mit dem Auto unterwegs? Wenn man aufs Zelt verzichtet, könnt mans ja auch mal mit dem Zug probieren (10:45 h, 2x Umsteigen, mit coffees Einkaufstasche).



Naja, das Zelt war der kleinste Teil des Gepäcks. Runter sind wir 11 Stunden gefahren, zurück 8. Allerdings von Peiting aus. Ulm dürft ne Stunde länger sein. Oder vielelicht (vermutlich) gibts von Ulm aus auch nen anderen, kürzeren weg...


----------



## carmin (28. November 2006)

Die hatten offenbar auch schönes Wetter: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3222978&postcount=1994
(coole Fotos!)


----------



## kupfermark (28. November 2006)

Wow, wo waren die Münchner denn??

Abseits vom Alb-Donau-Kreis ist das Wetter derzeit meistens schön. Hab heut in Donaueschingen bei 14 Grad in der Sonne im Park meine Mittagspause gemacht.

Nicht vergessen: Morgen, 19:30 Uhr Nightride, Treffpunkt Brücke!!


----------



## junkyjerk (28. November 2006)

jawoll wird nicht vergessen.... 19:30uhr treffpunkt brücke... bis morgen dann


----------



## carmin (28. November 2006)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Wow, wo waren die Münchner denn??


Tät mich auch interessieren... 

Aber zum Fahren dieser Wege braucht man offenbar eine sehr ausgefeilte Kurventechnik:





Der Nebel ist ja übel gerade! Als ich vorhin übern Eselsberg gefahren bin, war er so dicht, dass er im Gesicht gepritzelt hat, und egal, wie ich die Lampe stellte, hatte ich effektiv 2-3 Meter Sicht. Da wusst ich manchmal gar nicht mehr, wo ich auf der Straße grade rumfuhr. Bis ganz unvermittelt mal der linke oder rechte Fahrbahnrand im Sichtfeld auftauchte. Mannmann...

Ach ja: *Wenn jemand grade Teile von reichelt braucht, * zB fürn Lampenbau: rasch sagen, dann bestell ichs mit.


----------



## kupfermark (29. November 2006)

Die Kurventechnik funktioniert aber auch nur, wenn man schnell genug ist und die Fliehkraft ausnutzen kann.

Wg biken heut abend: Hier regnets.. was meint ihr??


----------



## carmin (29. November 2006)

Es regnet immer noch. Soll aber aufhören. Ich würde, wenn überhaupt, heute allenfalls eine Schotterrunde drehen. Kein Bock auf Schlamm. Oder halt morgen.

Fester Termin hat ja schon auch Vorteile (weniger Abstimmungsbedarf etc), aber wenn man andererseits nicht flexibel aufs Wetter reagieren kann bzw. manche Leute dann permanent nicht können... Wozu hat mans Forum


----------



## junkyjerk (29. November 2006)

von mir aus schotterrunde. mir egal, hauptsache aufs rad setzen und fahren...

@carmin: kannste mir bitte ne irc mit 35watt mitbestellen? 10° oder 15° abstrahlwinkel, keine ahnung.... danke schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (29. November 2006)

OK, is gebongt! 

@jj: bringst Du bitte mein Schutzblech mit?? 

Bis nachher,
MK


----------



## junkyjerk (29. November 2006)

kann ich machen, denn heute werd ich meine auch nicht vergessen, bei dem mistwetter, mann..... ich könnt kotzen


----------



## carmin (29. November 2006)

Hab doch noch was Anderes zu tun gefunden  und fahre also morgen. Viel Spaß Euch heut!



junkyjerk schrieb:


> kannste mir bitte ne irc mit 35watt mitbestellen? 10° oder 15° abstrahlwinkel, keine ahnung.... danke schonmal


Gern, kein Problem. (Allerdings lass uns vorher torock fragen, der will vielleicht ein paar billig loswerden )


----------



## El Martinos (29. November 2006)

Viel Spaß, ich denk mit meinem leckeren warmen Glühwein an euch...


----------



## torock (29. November 2006)

Und ich denk mit meiner leckeren Spätlese an die Nichtmitgefahrenen. War ne echt lustige Ulmer Stadttour, mit jeder Menge nasser Wurzeln und versteckten Absätzen.
Zum Glück hab ich das Training verschieben können ;-)


----------



## axx (30. November 2006)

*hust*


----------



## carmin (30. November 2006)

*gute Besserung*


----------



## tbird (1. Dezember 2006)

moin leute 

fährt hier eigentlich noch jemand touren rund um ulm?  is ja ein siff-wetter da draussen -.-

werde heute meine mirage evo / evo x pro leuchte bestellen, incl. 2. nipack, auf dass das nightbiken auch mal spass macht (ich gebe zu, diese bescheuerte catlight war ein fehlgriff...)


----------



## sharkslayer (1. Dezember 2006)

mit dem lampenbestellen wuerde ich vielleicht noch etwas warten ... geht deutlich billiger und viel besser als selbstbau (wie alle anderen hier auch)

www.joerky.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (1. Dezember 2006)

sharkslayer schrieb:


> geht deutlich billiger und viel besser als selbstbau


lies: es ist viel besser, wenn man sich die Lampe selbst baut (etwas missverständlich )


----------



## tbird (1. Dezember 2006)

Nuja Bestellt hab ich schon. und die Lampe auf dem verlinkten Blog ist ja wohl auch "eigenbau".

ausserdem sind 1,2 kilo für den akku inakzeptabel. 

nein ich bleibe bei der Mirage Evo / Evo X Pro


----------



## sharkslayer (1. Dezember 2006)

du wirst schon sehen ;-) 

im wahrsten sinne des wortes  

1,2kg inakzeptabel? ich traue mich gar nicht zu sagen, dass ich in der regel mit knapp 3kg rumfahre


----------



## torock (1. Dezember 2006)

Mein Li-Ion Akku wird wohl bei dem nächsten Nightride dabei sein. 
Nur zu dumm, dass ich die Gehäuse immer noch nicht eloxiert habe


----------



## junkyjerk (1. Dezember 2006)

@all: leute wie schauts heute abend mit weihnachtsmarkt aus? wollten uns so gegen 18 oder 19uhr beim glühweinstand hinten in der ecke beim abt/yeanshalle treffen.. wer hat bock zu kommen?


----------



## torock (1. Dezember 2006)

Fahr jetzt nach Darmstadt. Daher wird das heute Abend in Ulm nichts mit Glühwein trinken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lectron (1. Dezember 2006)

Bin mit meiner besseren Hälfte beim shoppen, wenns noch reinpasst (kann man vorher ja nie so genau sagen), würde ich schon noch für nen Glühwein vorbeischauen. 
Also vielleicht bis später


----------



## tbird (1. Dezember 2006)

sharkslayer schrieb:


> du wirst schon sehen ;-)
> 
> im wahrsten sinne des wortes
> 
> 1,2kg inakzeptabel? ich traue mich gar nicht zu sagen, dass ich in der regel mit knapp 3kg rumfahre



für mich gelegenheitsnightrider reichen die 15W dicke aus


----------



## kupfermark (1. Dezember 2006)

Ja gut, bei Sharkslayers Eigengewicht reissen es die 3 kg auch nicht mehr raus... 

Werd da sein auf dem Glühmarkt heut abend!!

Bis dann,
MK


----------



## El Martinos (1. Dezember 2006)

Mein Hals sagt zwar gerade nein, aber ich glaub ich brauch ne Glühweintherapie...


----------



## sharkslayer (1. Dezember 2006)

mal schauen ob ich's zeitlich einrichten kann. 
maddin, lass mal dein handy an, dass ich euch zur not spaeter noch finden kann.


----------



## sharkslayer (1. Dezember 2006)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Ja gut, bei Sharkslayers Eigengewicht reissen es die 3 kg auch nicht mehr raus...
> 
> Werd da sein auf dem Glühmarkt heut abend!!
> 
> ...


alter hungerhaken   ... dafuer kann ich bergab (zumindest auf ebenem untergrund) zeitung lesen und muss unten trotzdem warten


----------



## gasman (1. Dezember 2006)

@ sharky: hey solang bergab keine wurzel auftaucht schon, sonst...
@ all: geht morgen nachmittag, so ab 13:30, jemand mit in 'n wald? birnen müssten bis dann ja ausgedröhnt sein. kann leider nicht aufn mü-pl kommen, haben x-mas party hier im viertel, muss hier verkaufen.


----------



## axx (1. Dezember 2006)

3000  

Carmin die Statistik bitte!


----------



## carmin (1. Dezember 2006)

axx schrieb:


> 3000
> 
> Carmin die Statistik bitte!


Uah, eigentlich wollte ich mal eine andere Art von Statistik machen, aber dass die 3000 schon so schnell kommen, hätte ich nicht erwartet. Na, dann wirds bis 4000 ja auch nimmer lang gehen. (Außerdem hatten wir ja erst bei 2500 eine.)

Die Nachbarn im Sonntagsfahrerthread haben ja erst vor ein paar Tagen die 10000 erreicht. Vielleicht könnten wir die ja mal beglücken 

gasman: morgen bin ich leider den ganzen Tag unterwegs.


----------



## carmin (1. Dezember 2006)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @carmin: kannste mir bitte ne irc mit 35watt mitbestellen?


scusa, sehe grade, die ham nur eine Ausführung (die für die normalen Mountainbiker), nämlich 20 W 24 Grad. Außerdem kost die dort 8.40. Sollte torock keine mehr übrig haben, können wir IRCs auch noch woanders bestellen. axx wollte glaub auch eine, und ich habe eben gemerkt, dass in meiner IRC-Ersatzlampenschachtel eine 35 W 38 Grad drin ist [will sie jemand?], könnte also auch eine brauchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El Martinos (1. Dezember 2006)

Fein wars auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt. Aber ich glaub ich muss mir im WP jetzt erst mal 10 Punkte abziehen...


----------



## sharkslayer (2. Dezember 2006)

muss heute die kids hueten - aber wie schauts sonntag aus? ich war seit 2 wochen nicht mehr auf dem rad ... langsam wirds zeit!


----------



## gasman (2. Dezember 2006)

morgen isses bei mir schwierig.. familie und so....
will denn heute keiner den kater wegfahren...
schau gegen mittag nochmal rein...


----------



## axx (3. Dezember 2006)

Endlich. Nach zwei Wochen Siechtum wegen heftiger Erkältung saß ich heut endlich wieder auf dem Bike. Bei herrlichem Sonnenschein . Hab zwar nicht die Sau rausgelassen (  ), aber schön wars.

Nur meine WP-Platzierung stürzt mich in tiefe Depressionen. Platz 531.    Letzter im Team.    Und weil mein linkes Knie grad Probleme macht, werd ich auch erstmal nicht zur Aufholjagd starten können 

Achja, noch ein kleines Rätsel:
Ich bin seit heute im Besitz eines herrlichen schwarzen Objekts, mit der Aufschrift:

_Safety warning: For race use on designated DH courses only. Always wear protective gear! Please prevent ass munch and do not ride over other riders!_

Um was handelt es sich?


----------



## carmin (3. Dezember 2006)

axx schrieb:


> Hab zwar nicht die Sau rausgelassen


Doch, doch. Es gibt Beweisfotos. (Die wir aber für uns behalten.)



axx schrieb:


> Um was handelt es sich?


Google sei Dank: http://www.e1.ru/talk/forum/read.php?f=94&i=81471&t=81471&page=7
(versteh zwar nix, aber die Bilder sprechen für sich. Seh ich das recht, die bauen sich die Dinger teilweise auch selber?)



axx schrieb:


> For race use on designated DH courses only.


Immer dieses Scheiß-Kleingedruckte  ass munch klingt ziemlich grauselig


----------



## Don Stefano (3. Dezember 2006)

axx schrieb:


> Um was handelt es sich?


Das müssen Reifen mit so Nägeln drin sein. Mit den normalen kann man ja auch mal über andere Fahrer drüber brettern.


----------



## kupfermark (4. Dezember 2006)

axx schrieb:


> Nur meine WP-Platzierung stürzt mich in tiefe Depressionen. Platz 531.    Letzter im Team.    Und weil mein linkes Knie grad Probleme macht, werd ich auch erstmal nicht zur Aufholjagd starten können



Mach Dir wegen der Punkte im Team keine Sorgen, mich hast Du schnell wieder geholt, und el_martinos sammelt derzeit Punkte auf dem W-Markt!!

Heut hätt ich endlich mal Zeit für ne längere Tour (Urlaub wg Ärzte-Streik), und es schifft  Ausserdem hab ich noch recht schwere Beine wg dem Lauf gestern..

Aber Mittwoch ein Niteride müsste schon gehn, wenns Wetter mitmacht, oder??

Gruss
Mark


----------



## axx (4. Dezember 2006)

Falls ihr Augenprobleme habt:

Ich bin neuerdings im Besitz von diesem tollen Spezialwerkzeug. Damit kann man sein Schaltauge wieder absolut parallel zum Laufrad ausrichten. Meine Schaltung schaltet jetzt wieder so präzise wie schon lange nicht mehr.

Edit: Das Werkzeug ist natürlich nicht die Antwort auf obiges Rätsel. Da lagen Don Stefano und carmin schon richtig. Bei mir liegen zwei Nokian Freddies Revenz bereit. Der Winter kann kommen


----------



## kupfermark (4. Dezember 2006)

Das Teil ist echt ganz praktisch, ganz gut, dass es endlich jemand gekauft hat!
   

Wegen Deiner Nikolausmütze wollt ich schon fragen, wo die denn bleibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharkslayer (5. Dezember 2006)

ich glaube da muss ich die tage auch mal bei dir vobeikommen ... die oberen ritzle funktionieren bei mir nach wie vor nicht richtig ... seeehr muehsam ;-)


----------



## carmin (5. Dezember 2006)

axx schrieb:


> Falls ihr Augenprobleme habt


Hm, bei meinem Stadtradl bekomm ichs auch schon länger nicht mehr sauber eingestellt -- dass das die Lösung sein könnte, darauf wär ich jetzt gar nicht gekommen...



kupfermark schrieb:


> Mach Dir wegen der Punkte im Team keine Sorgen


Genau, man muss nur ein bisschen depressive Stimmung verbreiten  Mich plagt zB diese Bauchgrippe, die anscheinend grad jeder hat. Und außerdem...


kupfermark schrieb:


> Aber Mittwoch ein Niteride müsste schon gehn, wenns Wetter mitmacht, oder??


...was genau verstehst Du unter "mitmachen"? 



kupfermark schrieb:


> Wegen Deiner Nikolausmütze wollt ich schon fragen, wo die denn bleibt


In der Tat. Das mit der Mütze fand ich übrigens auch bei Route66 so nett gelöst.

So, wieder mal genug gespammt heute.


----------



## torock (5. Dezember 2006)

Also bei Augenproblemen geh ich zum Optiker oder Augenarzt 
Dein Tool scheint hier richtig schnell die Hände zu wechseln. Was macht ihr denn mit euren Rädern  

Nightride morgen Abend hört sich gut an. Dann mit Selbstbauüberspannungslampe.  

*@Axx* + *@chickenway-use*r:
Die damals bestellten IRC's bring ich morgen abend mit. Vielleicht seid ihr dann mal da, wenn ich mitfahre.


----------



## junkyjerk (5. Dezember 2006)

mann das wetter ist der hammer heute, eigentlich ne schande, sich nicht aufs radl zu setzen heute


----------



## tbird (5. Dezember 2006)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> mann das wetter ist der hammer heute, eigentlich ne schande, sich nicht aufs radl zu setzen heute



unglaublich "warm" für dezember, hab das gleich mal genutzt...bin zwar arbeits- und hochschulbedingt nur auf 20km gekommen, aber die waren geil. 

das war mir auch gleich mal n eintrag auf meiner page wert


----------



## chickenway-user (5. Dezember 2006)

torock schrieb:


> *@Axx* + *@chickenway-use*r:
> Die damals bestellten IRC's bring ich morgen abend mit. Vielleicht seid ihr dann mal da, wenn ich mitfahre.



Morgen Abend werd ich es sehr wahrscheinlich nicht schaffen. Aber Donnerstag werd ich wohl ziemlich viel Zeit haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (5. Dezember 2006)

Junkyjerk, du betreibst doch deine Lampe auch ohne Sicherung?
Könntest du uns nicht auch mal so ein Show bieten


----------



## carmin (5. Dezember 2006)

HAHAHA... Sowas Geiles gabs hier schon lang nicht mehr zu lesen. Der Zauberspruch ist das Beste. Wie hast Du das denn gefunden...?


----------



## torock (5. Dezember 2006)

Zauberspruch ?¿?
Advent, Advent ein Rucksack brennt. Erst einer, dann zwei dann drei dann vier. Dann steht das alles hier.


----------



## kupfermark (5. Dezember 2006)

JA WIE GEIL IST DAS DENN!?!?!?!?


----------



## junkyjerk (5. Dezember 2006)

LOL, wie geil ist das denn bitte????? ich lach mich schlapp


----------



## lectron (6. Dezember 2006)

Wie sieht es heute abend eigentlich aus? Wetter ist ja ziemlich be.......
Aber wenigstenes die Kurzschlußwahrscheinlichkeit wäre bei Regen erhöht


----------



## junkyjerk (6. Dezember 2006)

@kupfermark: cm434 und syntace duraflite 7075 9° neigung sind bestellt, haste anfang nächster woche...


----------



## kupfermark (6. Dezember 2006)

@jj: Super, Danke! 

Wie siehts bei euch heute mit fahren aus? Sollen wir dem Wetter morgen nochmal ne Chance geben, um besser zu werden?? Viel Bock hab ich ja heut net...


----------



## sharkslayer (6. Dezember 2006)

ich kann heute eh nicht. ansonsten wenn's trocken ist morgen oder freitag.


----------



## kupfermark (6. Dezember 2006)

Und die anderen? Seid ihr etwa auch solche Weicheier wie ich, oder fährt irgendjemand? Den dritten Abend in Folge daheim zu hocken und Bier zu trinken ist irgendwie auch deprimierend. 

Und morgen könnte das Wetter noch schlechter werden..

Wenn sich noch jemand aufraffen würde, wär ich dabei.
19:30 Brücke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lectron (6. Dezember 2006)

19.30 Brücke, da bin ich dabei.


----------



## kupfermark (6. Dezember 2006)

Prima! Bis dann,
MK


----------



## axx (6. Dezember 2006)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Seid ihr etwa auch solche Weicheier wie ich, oder fährt irgendjemand? Den dritten Abend in Folge daheim zu hocken und Bier zu trinken ist irgendwie auch deprimierend.




Ich bin gestern schon gefahren, und werd heut auch noch ne Runde fahren. Aber erst gegen später.


----------



## junkyjerk (6. Dezember 2006)

boah war das geil.. geil dreckig.... ein riesenspass, vor allem als mark sich der länge nach in den dreck geschmissen hat...


----------



## axx (6. Dezember 2006)

Na ihr habt ja fleissig Punkte gesammelt. Sehr schön 
Ich finde, unser Team sollte wieder in die Top 25 aufsteigen!



junkyjerk schrieb:


> boah war das geil.. geil dreckig.... ein riesenspass, vor allem als mark sich der länge nach in den dreck geschmissen hat...



Sah das etwa so aus? Schadenfreude ist halt doch die schönste Freude


----------



## junkyjerk (7. Dezember 2006)

so ungefähr kann man sich das vorstellen.. ja..


----------



## kupfermark (7. Dezember 2006)

Jo, hat echt mal wieder Spass gemacht, sich so dermassen einzusauen. Und das Langmachen im Matsch tut ja nicht mal weh


----------



## Don Stefano (7. Dezember 2006)

carmin schrieb:


> Wie hast Du das denn gefunden...?


Das war im elektro Unterforum verlinkt.


----------



## torock (7. Dezember 2006)

Kommt jemand heute Abend auf nen Ride mit? Kann zwar noch etwas regnen, morgen aber laut Wetterbericht wesentlich mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (7. Dezember 2006)

Heut abend? Vielleicht. Muss mal kucken...

Hat irgendwer zufälligerweise noch nen Vorbau, 1 1/8 ", A-Head, kurz und hoch oder verstellbar, den er mir mal leihen würde? Will was ausprobieren...


----------



## torock (7. Dezember 2006)

Ich schau zuhause mal. liegt glaub noch einer mit ca 10 cm.


----------



## axx (7. Dezember 2006)

torock schrieb:


> Kommt jemand heute Abend auf nen Ride mit?



Vermutlich eher nicht. Und wenn, dann erst gegen später (21 Uhr, oder so).

Muss heut abend noch meine neue Ski-Ausrüstung abholen. Hoffentlich kommt diesen Winter noch Schnee


----------



## Don Stefano (7. Dezember 2006)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Hat irgendwer zufälligerweise noch nen Vorbau, 1 1/8 ", A-Head, kurz und hoch oder verstellbar, den er mir mal leihen würde? Will was ausprobieren...


Leider nur OS, den aber in 75 und 50mm.


----------



## kupfermark (7. Dezember 2006)

Wenn überhaupt, würd ich heut ne kürzere Runde in Angriff nehmen und schon ab 19 Uhr fahren wollen. 

Auf dem Y-Weg müsste noch meine Kartuschen-Pumpe rumliegen, mein Rucksack war nicht richtig zu  

Mark


----------



## axx (7. Dezember 2006)

Dann fahr ich schon um 18 Uhr. Ich wollte schon immer mal eine Kartuschenpumpe haben 

Nee, mir wird das heut zu knapp. Ich fahr heut nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (7. Dezember 2006)

20 Uhr wär immer noch besser als nicht- oder alleine zu fahren.. 
Also gut - 20 Uhr an der Brücke?


----------



## axx (7. Dezember 2006)

Ääh, sorry, habs mir anders überlegt, das mit 20 Uhr wird mir zu stressig.
Torock wollte doch auch fahren, dann fahrt ruhig schon um 19 Uhr.


----------



## chickenway-user (7. Dezember 2006)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Leider nur OS, den aber in 75 und 50mm.



Was ist OS?

Bei mir wirds heut abend auch nix. Krieg noch Fahrradbastelbesuch...


----------



## axx (7. Dezember 2006)

Oversize, also dicker Lenker.
Ich hätte noch einen 100mm, 6Grad rumliegen. Ist dir vermutlich aber nicht steil genug?


----------



## kupfermark (7. Dezember 2006)

Kommt jetzt jemand 19 Uhr???


----------



## torock (7. Dezember 2006)

19.30 an der Brücke wäre mir lieber. Sonst gibt es so nen Stress mit dem Essen. Bau ich noch die 35W Birne ein, dann finden wir auch die Pumpe.


----------



## torock (7. Dezember 2006)

19.30 an der Brücke !!!


----------



## kupfermark (7. Dezember 2006)

Gut, bis dann!


----------



## chickenway-user (7. Dezember 2006)

axx schrieb:


> Oversize, also dicker Lenker.
> Ich hätte noch einen 100mm, 6Grad rumliegen. Ist dir vermutlich aber nicht steil genug?




Ok, danke (für Aufklärung)
6 Grad ist deutlich zuwenig. Ich brauch eher sowas in die Richtung:


----------



## axx (7. Dezember 2006)

Mist. Gerade von einem Auto abgeschossen worden, hat mir die Vorfahrt genommen  . Hab mir den stumpfen Lenker so schwungvoll in den Oberschenkel gerammt, dass es blutet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (7. Dezember 2006)

Bin grad nicht mehr in Shopping-Stimmung. Vielleicht komm ich um 19:30 auch mit.

@torock: pack auch mal die IRC für mich ein.


----------



## kupfermark (7. Dezember 2006)

Autsch, das klingt schmerzhaft.. Aber gebrochen, verbogen oder verrenkt  ist sonst hoffentlich nix?


----------



## chickenway-user (7. Dezember 2006)

axx schrieb:


> Mist. Gerade von einem Auto abgeschossen worden, hat mir die Vorfahrt genommen  . Hab mir den stumpfen Lenker so schwungvoll in den Oberschenkel gerammt, dass es blutet.



Aua... 

Aber viel wichtiger: Was am Fahrrad kaputt?


----------



## torock (7. Dezember 2006)

Ojeee.
Birne ist im Rucksack. Wird wohl Zeit fuer mehr Licht, damit dich die Autos sehen.


----------



## axx (7. Dezember 2006)

Ich hab natürlich zuerst mit entsetztem Blick das Rad inspiziert (zum Glück nix kaputt), da fragt der Typ, ob mir was passiert sei, das Rad sei doch zweitrangig  
Spinner.


----------



## gasman (7. Dezember 2006)

da siehst wie viel idioten rumrennen. die wenigsten erkennen was wirklich wichtig ist.
sterbe fast vor neid, wenn ich die fahrberichte lese. komme aus dem arbeiten gar nicht mehr raus. wahrscheinlich krieg ichs noch nicht mal bezahlt, weil punktebudget ausgeschöpft.
vage hoffnung auf sonntag nachmittag???
so long


----------



## junkyjerk (7. Dezember 2006)

ich hab sturmfrei am wochenende, bin also zu jeder schandtat bereit....


----------



## kupfermark (7. Dezember 2006)

So, wieder daheim! Und die Pumpe lag noch genau an der Stelle, die ich gestern mit meiner Jacke und meiner Hose vom Laub befreit hab  

Morgen nochmal W-markt?? 
Biken geht bei mir erst wieder ab Mo, bin Sa und So in M.

Gruss
MK


----------



## axx (7. Dezember 2006)

Schön wars 

Allerdings bekomm ich so langsam Minderwertigkeitskomplexe mit meiner 20W-Funzel, nachdem torock jetzt mit 35W (@Li-Ion) fährt. Das ist ja Taghell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torock (8. Dezember 2006)

Narfff. Morgen schon wieder keine Zeit fuer W-Markt :-(


----------



## Don Stefano (8. Dezember 2006)

axx schrieb:


> nachdem torock jetzt mit 35W (@Li-Ion) fährt.


Wie lange hält der Akku? Und welchen Winkel haste genommen?
Oje, ich seh' schon, Dienstag ist viel zu spät. Ich will endlich auch eine Lampe haben!


----------



## tbird (8. Dezember 2006)

axx schrieb:


> Ich hab natürlich zuerst mit entsetztem Blick das Rad inspiziert (zum Glück nix kaputt), da fragt der Typ, ob mir was passiert sei, das Rad sei doch zweitrangig
> Spinner.



anzeige, arzt, schmerzensgeld. 

solche idioten sollen richtig bluten!


----------



## chickenway-user (8. Dezember 2006)

tbird schrieb:


> anzeige, arzt, schmerzensgeld.
> 
> solche idioten sollen richtig bluten!



Naja, je nach dem wie schlimm es tatsächlich war und wie blöd sich der andere angestellt hat würd ich auch eventuell drauf verzichten. Grad im Straßenverkehr machen wir alle mal Fehler...
Also nicht das ihr mich falsch versteht. Man soll dann schon zu seinem Fehler stehen, und die Verantwortung tragen. Aber als Geschädigter muss man das nicht so eng sehen...


----------



## tbird (8. Dezember 2006)

nuja, wenn einem die vorfahrt genommen wurde und man angerempelt wurde, da hört bei mir der spass auf. es hat auch bei mir (bzw bei den autofahrern) schon gequitscht und es war oft knapp, aber wenn mir einer reinfährt, so dass ICH oder MEIN BIKE zu schaden kommt, musser "bluten", also da gibts auf jeden fall ne anzeige...


----------



## axx (8. Dezember 2006)

Da ist mir meine kostbare Freizeit viel zu schade, um wegen einem Kratzer stundenlang bei Polizei, Arzt und Anwalt zu hocken. Da geh ich lieber Biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (8. Dezember 2006)

So Bike samt Beleuchtung fertig   fahrt ihr heut? Wenn ja würd ich gern mal mitfahren, hoffenlich dreht ihr keine 30 km Runden o so, weil dann wär ich viel zu untrainiert um mithalten zu können.


----------



## junkyjerk (8. Dezember 2006)

neee, heute abend wird new world disorder 7 und jackass 2 geguckt.... geilomat


----------



## HypnoKröte (8. Dezember 2006)

NWD kenn ich noch net aber Jackass is Ultra, also viel spaß noch beim kaputt lachen


----------



## junkyjerk (9. Dezember 2006)

ja, haben wir gelacht, der neue jackass-film ist sooo krank und geil... LOL

und der neue new world disorder ist auch der hammer.... mann, was die mit ihren bikes anstellen, der helle wahnsinn


----------



## sharkslayer (9. Dezember 2006)

plane morgen mittag eine 3-4h tour. jemand interesse?


----------



## axx (9. Dezember 2006)

Wenn's Wetter gut ist: Ja


----------



## lectron (9. Dezember 2006)

Hätte morgen auch Zeit und Lust. Also wenns Wetter einigermaßen mitmacht, wäre ich auch dabei.


----------



## HypnoKröte (9. Dezember 2006)

So n scheiss Wetter musst grad schon 2 Stunden draußen stehen. Mit Biken wirds bei mir nix.


----------



## sharkslayer (9. Dezember 2006)

dann sach ich jetzt mal so als lockerer orientierungspunkt: 

12:00 an der bruecke

ich haette ne strecke im hinterkopf, die einmal im gegenuhrzeigersinn ums muenster fuehrt ;-)
an der donau entlang zur halde - boefingen - oerlinger tal - michelsberg - eselsberg - maehringen - weidach - lautertal (ggf. mit spatzennest- und antennentrail)

bin ich so letzte woche gefahren - ist auch bei naesse relativ benigne zu fahren

ich fahre zur not auch alleine - es muss sich also keiner festlegen


----------



## Der Stefan (9. Dezember 2006)

Hei Shark,

hast du die neue Gabel schon angebaut? Dürfte sich wie ein anderes Fahrrad anfühlen, oder? 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (9. Dezember 2006)

also wenns wetter einigermassen mitspielt bin ich dabei, dann verschieb ich mal das bike putzen von heute auf morgen...


----------



## sharkslayer (9. Dezember 2006)

Der Stefan schrieb:


> Hei Shark,
> 
> hast du die neue Gabel schon angebaut? Dürfte sich wie ein anderes Fahrrad anfühlen, oder?
> 
> ...


nee, habs noch nicht geschafft. war grade erst beim jehle um mir die lagerschale von der alten gabel hauen zu lassen. nachher wirds montiert. ich hoffe nur, die laenge reicht fuer meinen riesensteuerrohr ...


----------



## axx (9. Dezember 2006)

gasman schrieb:


> vage hoffnung auf sonntag nachmittag???



Wie schaut's bei dir aus?


----------



## gasman (9. Dezember 2006)

jepp, will auch. kann aber nicht um 12 schon weg. sonst krieg ich das junky syndrom. kömma auch zu ner familiensozialverträglichen zeit losfahrn?

edit: also vor 13:00 oder besser 13:30 ist bei mir nicht durchzusetzen morgen


----------



## axx (9. Dezember 2006)

Also von mir aus können wir auch um 13:00 starten.



sharkslayer schrieb:


> war grade erst beim jehle um mir die lagerschale von der alten gabel hauen zu lassen. nachher wirds montiert. ich hoffe nur, die laenge reicht fuer meinen riesensteuerrohr ...



Wie? Du demontierst erst alles, ohne vorher mal nachzumessen, ob die neue Gabel überhaupt passt?


----------



## chickenway-user (10. Dezember 2006)

Zum Gabel einbauen hättest du auch zu mir kommen können...

Morgen, hmm, ich würd gern, grad auf Böfingen mit dem Nicolai hätt ich Bock. Ich weiß allerdings noch nicht wie ich es schaff. 
Aber irgendwer von denen die mitfahren kann mir ja mal seine Handynummer pmmen...


----------



## sharkslayer (10. Dezember 2006)

axx schrieb:


> Wie? Du demontierst erst alles, ohne vorher mal nachzumessen, ob die neue Gabel überhaupt passt?


ich haette es eigentlich messen sollen, bevor ich die gabel gekauft habe ;-)
das auseinanderbauen dauert ja nur ein paar minuten.

na ja - es passt knapp. jetzt ist halt kein platz mehr fuer spacer.


----------



## sharkslayer (10. Dezember 2006)

also dann 13.00 an der bruecke. 

wir sind dann so gegen 13.45 an der wilhelmsburg bzw gegen 14.15 am eselsberg, falls jemand es nicht schafft.


----------



## gasman (10. Dezember 2006)

1300 brücke. wenn nicht komm ich nach zum eb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (10. Dezember 2006)

so, feine ausfahrt war das heute wieder, wetter optimal genutzt..

@gasman: alles klar mit deinem bein? tut´s noch dolle weh? gute besserung dann...


----------



## gasman (10. Dezember 2006)

hey, 2 mal hinmaulen an einem tag.
der winter geht ja gut los.
bein is ordentlich dick.
egal, war klasse und hab trotzdem noch nie so viele turns von der antenne runter geschafft wie heute.


----------



## kupfermark (10. Dezember 2006)

So, meld mich auch wieder zurück!

Nightride wieder Mittwoch, 19:30? Wär schön, wenn wir mal wieder richtig viele wären!!

Oder lieber morgen??


----------



## junkyjerk (10. Dezember 2006)

ich bin da flexibel, hauptsache fahren, soll ja die nächsten tage noch einigermassen angenehme temperaturen geben... 

@gasman: na dann wirklich gute besserung...

@der stefan: sharkslayer war heute ziemlich begeistert von der federungsperformance der psylo... ist halt doch ein gewisser unterschied merkbar zu seiner alten gabel


----------



## carmin (11. Dezember 2006)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Nightride wieder Mittwoch, 19:30?


Also ich plan mal mit Mittwoch grade...

Auch von mir allen Lädierten rasche Heilung.


----------



## tbird (11. Dezember 2006)

gasman schrieb:


> hey, 2 mal hinmaulen an einem tag.
> der winter geht ja gut los.
> bein is ordentlich dick.
> egal, war klasse und hab trotzdem noch nie so viele turns von der antenne runter geschafft wie heute.



jau ich durfte gestern auch erleben, dass die kombination aus nasser asphalt, matsch und nassen reifen nicht wirklich das ist, was man sich in kurven wünscht. 

zum glück is dem bike nix passiert -.- nur linkes knie und rechte hand sind am senkel, aber das heilt ja wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (11. Dezember 2006)

tbird schrieb:


> jau ich durfte gestern auch erleben, dass die kombination aus nasser asphalt, matsch und nassen reifen nicht wirklich das ist, was man sich in kurven wünscht.
> 
> zum glück is dem bike nix passiert -.- nur linkes knie und rechte hand sind am senkel, aber das heilt ja wieder



haste handschuhe angehabt? abschürfungen oder prellungen?


----------



## chickenway-user (11. Dezember 2006)

Ich hätte mitkommen sollen...

Hätte mir viel Frust erspart.  FRAUEN


----------



## carmin (11. Dezember 2006)

Frauen? In der Halde?


----------



## junkyjerk (11. Dezember 2006)

du hast frust mit frauen?? lass ma hören....


----------



## tbird (11. Dezember 2006)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> haste handschuhe angehabt? abschürfungen oder prellungen?



ich hab natürlich handschuhe angehabt. prellung am rechten handballen und abschürfung am linken knie...


----------



## chickenway-user (11. Dezember 2006)

@Carmin: Ne, Frauen bei sich zu Hause. Die hat nach dem Gottesdienst so traurig gekuckt, das ich gar nicht radeln gehen konnte...



junkyjerk schrieb:


> du hast frust mit frauen?? lass ma hören....



Also ich bin grad glaub ich ein wenig unglücklich verliebt. Die Gute weiß nämlich nicht ob sie will oder nicht. Naja, auf jeden Fall bin ich da dann ein wenig frustriert gewesen und sie hat sich unter Druck gesetzt gefühlt. Und da das nicht so gut ist, haben wir beschlossen uns im Dezember anders zu verhalten. Naja, war auch noch nicht so ganz zufriedenstellend und jetzt, nach 4 Tagen streiten, ignorieren, diskutieren hat sie plötzlich die Lösung vorgeschlagen die ich von Anfang an wollte. Nur um mir kurz drauf zu sagen, das sie im Dezember ehh keine Zeit mehr hat...


----------



## sharkslayer (11. Dezember 2006)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> (...)
> Also ich bin grad glaub ich ein wenig unglücklich verliebt. Die Gute weiß nämlich nicht ob sie will oder nicht. Naja, auf jeden Fall bin ich da dann ein wenig frustriert gewesen und sie hat sich unter Druck gesetzt gefühlt. Und da das nicht so gut ist, haben wir beschlossen uns im Dezember anders zu verhalten. Naja, war auch noch nicht so ganz zufriedenstellend und jetzt, nach 4 Tagen streiten, ignorieren, diskutieren hat sie plötzlich die Lösung vorgeschlagen die ich von Anfang an wollte. Nur um mir kurz drauf zu sagen, das sie im Dezember ehh keine Zeit mehr hat...


mein beileid - klingt nach nem guten grund zum radeln ;-)


----------



## junkyjerk (11. Dezember 2006)

oh mann, die frauen....        

da ist alles drin


----------



## torock (11. Dezember 2006)

Never change a running system 

Mal sehen wessen Reichelt Bestellung schneller ist. Hab am Freitag noch was zurückschicken muessen, weil die SMD Diode falsch geschickt wurden. Zum Glück jedoch, weil ich schon wieder was von Reichelt brauchte


----------



## chickenway-user (11. Dezember 2006)

sharkslayer schrieb:


> mein beileid - klingt nach nem guten grund zum radeln ;-)



Naja eher nach nem Grund um demotiviert gar nix zu machen!

Mittwoch bin ich dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbird (11. Dezember 2006)

södele...endlich nen neuen thron für meinen arsch...

selle italia slr xc kevlar 

mal schaun wie der sich so auf den touren bewährt


----------



## junkyjerk (11. Dezember 2006)

tbird schrieb:


> södele...endlich nen neuen thron für meinen arsch...
> 
> selle italia slr xc kevlar
> 
> mal schaun wie der sich so auf den touren bewährt



ist das so einer mit nem loch in der mitte?


----------



## El Martinos (11. Dezember 2006)

Geh gleich mal wieder ordentlich zum Punkten beim Glühcup... Jemand dabei auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt?  Bin wie immer am Glühstand beim Abt am Brunnen...


----------



## tbird (11. Dezember 2006)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> ist das so einer mit nem loch in der mitte?



nein, die mag ich irgendwie ned...ist ein ganz normaler...wenn du willst kann ich dir mal nen pic davon machen


----------



## junkyjerk (11. Dezember 2006)

El Martinos schrieb:


> Geh gleich mal wieder ordentlich zum Punkten beim Glühcup... Jemand dabei auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt?  Bin wie immer am Glühstand beim Abt am Brunnen...



irgendwie kann ich das nicht gutheissen, wie du unser team im winterpokal hängen lässt, ein paar "sport"punkte wären auch mal wieder nicht schlecht, gelle? 

aber manchmal muss man eben prioritäten setzen.. 

@kupfermark: haste die teile schon verbaut? und wie schaut der neue lenker mit den neuen barends aus? dolle gewöhnungsbedürftig?


----------



## carmin (11. Dezember 2006)

torock schrieb:


> Mal sehen wessen Reichelt Bestellung schneller ist.


Wenn Du auf mich anspielst: keine Ahnung, weshalb sie sich diesmal so viel Zeit lassen. Die mussten auch erstmal zurückschreiben, weil sie meine Adresse nicht mehr hatten. Komisch irgendwie, da sie bei der Bestellung auch gar nicht danach gefragt hatten...


----------



## kupfermark (11. Dezember 2006)

@jj: Teile sind dran und passen prima!! 

Wies aussieht müsst ihr Mi wohl doch ohne mich starten, kann doch bloss morgen..


----------



## chickenway-user (11. Dezember 2006)

Ich bin wieder glücklich!

Mittwoch bin ich trotzdem dabei!


----------



## torock (11. Dezember 2006)

Bin Mittwoch auch dabei.

@Carmin. Hat mich auch gewundert, dass die Retoure so schnell beantwortet wurde. Jetzt hab ich irgendwelche Bestellnummer per Mail erhalten und kann damit nichts anfangen. Immerhin gabs 2 Mails innerhalb 3 Minuten mit verschiedenen Texten. Naja vielleicht kommt diesmal das richtige ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (12. Dezember 2006)

omann. Gestern hab ich mich ordentlich aufn Steiß gesetzt. Da tats eigentlich auch noch gar nicht so weh. Aber so simple Dinge wie Aufstehen, Socken anziehen oder zur Arbeit fahren waren heute ziemlich schmerzhaft. Hoffe, das wird bis morgen...?


----------



## chickenway-user (12. Dezember 2006)

carmin schrieb:


> omann. Gestern hab ich mich ordentlich aufn Steiß gesetzt. Da tats eigentlich auch noch gar nicht so weh. Aber so simple Dinge wie Aufstehen, Socken anziehen oder zur Arbeit fahren waren heute ziemlich schmerzhaft. Hoffe, das wird bis morgen...?




Aua... klingt nicht gut! Ich wünsch dir gute Besserung!


----------



## junkyjerk (12. Dezember 2006)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Ich bin wieder glücklich!
> 
> Mittwoch bin ich trotzdem dabei!



also hat sie es sich doch anders überlegt?


----------



## junkyjerk (12. Dezember 2006)

also wie schauts heute aus mitm biken? mein singlespeed ist wieder sauber, kann also wieder eingesaut werden....


----------



## torock (12. Dezember 2006)

Mal sehen ob heute Don Stefano in Ulm grad ist. Wenn nicht, bin ich dabei.


----------



## sharkslayer (12. Dezember 2006)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> also wie schauts heute aus mitm biken? mein singlespeed ist wieder sauber, kann also wieder eingesaut werden....


kann leider nicht - hab heute dienst ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (12. Dezember 2006)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> also hat sie es sich doch anders überlegt?



Ne. Ich hab mich entschieden das ich trotzdem glücklich bin. Gar nicht so einfach. Mit Beten und Gottes Hilfe könnte es funktionieren.
Und nicht aufregen und auf keinen Fall zu diskutieren anfangen. Das frustriert nur


----------



## torock (12. Dezember 2006)

Gute Idee


----------



## lectron (12. Dezember 2006)

Morgen wäre ich auf jeden Fall dabei. Heute könnte es mit 19.30 knapp werden, mal sehen.


----------



## HypnoKröte (12. Dezember 2006)

Wär super wenn ich morgen auch mitfahren könnt, wär quasi die erste richtige Ausfahrt für mein Bike, Helm und Schuhe fehlen zwar noch aber des wird scho gehn. Wo ist den der genaue Treffpunkt und wieviel Km spult ihr ab?

Gruß Hypno


----------



## torock (12. Dezember 2006)

Kann nachher doch nicht mit. Stefan ist doch in Ulm. Dann morgen halt.

@HypnoKröte
Ausreichend Licht hast du? Wir fahren grossteils im Wald teilweise auf nassen Pfaden. Nen Helm würde ich dir empfehlen. Stürze sind recht oft dabei und wir kennen die Strecken mehr oder weniger.
Gesamtkilometer sind es ca 40-60 km. Kommt drauf an ob klein, mittel oder gross. Fahrzeit >2.5 Stunden.
Treffpunkt: Fussgängerbrücke beim Roxy


----------



## HypnoKröte (12. Dezember 2006)

Oha 40-60 Km hört sich im ersten mom. nach ziemlich viel an, ja Licht hab ich und was für eins   mit dem Ding könnt ich nen Autofahrer locker in Rage bringen. Hmm Helm kommt erst in ner Woche , ist die Strecke wirklich so krass oder würdest du sie jmd. mit 5 Jahren Erfahrung ohne Helm nicht empfehlen?


----------



## junkyjerk (12. Dezember 2006)

dann zieh wenigstens ne dicke mütze an...


----------



## HypnoKröte (12. Dezember 2006)

Sturmmaske+ Kälteschutzmaske und natürlich ne dicke Wollmütze drüber  Mal sehen vielleicht kann ich auch schon morgen nen Helm kaufen.Aber wenns pisst bin ich raus.


----------



## chickenway-user (12. Dezember 2006)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> dann zieh wenigstens ne dicke mütze an...



Der österreichische Radhelm


----------



## axx (12. Dezember 2006)

So, grad noch mein Schaltwerk repariert.
Ich wär morgen abend dann auch dabei, falls ihr nicht zu früh startet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torock (13. Dezember 2006)

Radhelm?? Normalerweise ist das nen Bergsteigerhelm. Sollte aber auch wirken.
5 Jahre Bike Erfahrung sollten langen, wenn du nicht gerade das erste mal im Gelände unterwegs bist und das Rad mehr schiebst wie fährst 

Dann sind heute mal ja wieder richtig viele dabei.


----------



## junkyjerk (13. Dezember 2006)

jau, ich freu mich auch schon, also dann bis heute abend, wahrscheinlich wieder so gegen 19:30uhr an der brücke?


----------



## sharkslayer (13. Dezember 2006)

so'n schiet - und ich hab' weihnachtsfeier ...


----------



## axx (13. Dezember 2006)

Das ist natürlich schade für die Weihnachtsfeier. Aber nächstes Jahr kommt bestimmt wieder eine


----------



## carmin (13. Dezember 2006)

Weihnachtsfeiern scheinen ja sehr beliebt zu sein (kenn das...)

Wer am Mittwoch nicht kann: Am Donnerstag wollte mW gasman fahren.


----------



## sharkslayer (13. Dezember 2006)

carmin schrieb:


> Wer am Mittwoch nicht kann: Am Donnerstag wollte mW gasman fahren.


der brauch eh nen arzt, der mit ihm faehrt  

also gasman, wenn's nicht schuettet bin ich dabei.


----------



## carmin (13. Dezember 2006)

Ich finds auch immer gut, mit einem ABC-Abwehrgeschwader unterwegs zu sein, aber könntet Ihr für künftige Touren nicht auch noch nen Chirurgen gewinnen?


----------



## sharkslayer (13. Dezember 2006)

ich bin doch eigentlich (fast) chirurg ... der vom falschen weg abgekommen ist


----------



## lectron (13. Dezember 2006)

Heute zur gewohnten Zeit (19.30), am üblichen Platz (Brücke)?
Wetter ist ja top, würde am liebsten gleich losradeln.

na ja, noch ein bischen schuften schadet auch nicht. 

Bis später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (13. Dezember 2006)

ich würd ma sagen, treffpunkt steht...


----------



## kupfermark (13. Dezember 2006)

Ich werd mich morgen beim biken den beiden Medizinern anschliessen (bin den Umgang ja gewohnt..).

Kumpel von mir hatte heut letzte Prüfung


----------



## axx (13. Dezember 2006)

Ok. Ich komm heut mit.
Hypnokröte hab ich grad noch beim Andy getroffen, er kommt auch mit


----------



## junkyjerk (13. Dezember 2006)

ich komm auch... mitm schlingelschbied..


----------



## axx (13. Dezember 2006)

du Schlingel


----------



## chickenway-user (13. Dezember 2006)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> ich komm auch... mitm schlingelschbied..



ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (13. Dezember 2006)

Wenn einem im Sommer bei 45 Grad in der prallen Sonne auf Schotter bergauf die Brühe runterläuft, dann sehnt man sich nach solchen Tagen.

edit: hey gasman, Du bist heut echt wieder viereinhalb Stunden von DW her gefahren? w-o-w.


----------



## gasman (13. Dezember 2006)

bin sturzfrei in die arbeit und heim; über 4 h aufm bock ohne blut!! unfassbar!
das mit morgen ist leider eher unwahrscheinlich geworden, nachdem meine kollegin erkrankt ist. wäre schon froh, wenn ich noch ne stunde nachtlauf hinkriegen würde.
@ carmin Edit: bin schon morgens einen Teil hin und abends ganz zurück


----------



## carmin (13. Dezember 2006)

Sagt mal, wo war die Y-Truppe noch unterwegs? (Dachte noch, gehst jetzt duschen... oder schlingelts dann gleich an der Tür... hmm... na, jetzt werden sie nicht mehr kommen... Am Ende musst ich dann doch noch halbnass Julians Teile vor die Tür schmeißen  Sorry für meine wahrscheinlich etwas hektische Erscheinung...)


----------



## torock (13. Dezember 2006)

Y-Trail, Serpentinentrail und Funkturmtrail mit Treppen. Zwischendrin wurde es noch richtig warm :-D


----------



## junkyjerk (13. Dezember 2006)

ja nachdem ich mir schier den ar*** abgefroren hatte, als wir in gerhausen waren, wurde es "oben" dann wieder richtig mollig, jedenfalls habe ich nicht mehr gefroren bis zum ende der tour...

geil wars und wieder richtig schön schlammig...

also dann gute n8 an alle...


----------



## chickenway-user (14. Dezember 2006)

carmin schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wo war die Y-Truppe noch unterwegs? (Dachte noch, gehst jetzt duschen... oder schlingelts dann gleich an der Tür... hmm... na, jetzt werden sie nicht mehr kommen... Am Ende musst ich dann doch noch halbnass Julians Teile vor die Tür schmeißen  Sorry für meine wahrscheinlich etwas hektische Erscheinung...)



Ach, die hektische Erscheinung war doch gut. Ich wollte ja auch nach Hause  Danke dafür! (Also eher für die Teile als für die hektische Erscheinung...) Und den Rest machen wir per Mail!

Inzwischen bin ich auch schon wieder angekommen. Also vor 25 Minuten. Also a bissle fertig bin ich ja jetzt schon (und am Ende nochmal über den Eselsberg war, ähh, gemütlich. Langsam schieben, Sterne kucken...)


----------



## torock (14. Dezember 2006)

Hab grad die 2. Lieferung von Reichelt bekommen. Haben sie tatsächlich als Neubestellung angesehen.  Wieder ein Karton mit 20*25*10 cm und vier popeligen IC's  So kann man wenigstens die Versandkosten wieder zocken.  Aber der Bestellwert war unter 10 Steinen genau gesagt 5


----------



## chickenway-user (14. Dezember 2006)

torock schrieb:


> Hab grad die 2. Lieferung von Reichelt bekommen. Haben sie tatsächlich als Neubestellung angesehen.  Wieder ein Karton mit 20*25*10 cm und vier popeligen IC's  So kann man wenigstens die Versandkosten wieder zocken.  Aber der Bestellwert war unter 10 Steinen genau gesagt 5



Einfach damit drohen alles zurückzuschicken und in Zukunft bei der Konkurenz zu kaufen! Das ist das böseste was du ihnen antun kannst... 

Immer noch feucht:


----------



## kupfermark (14. Dezember 2006)

@chickenway: hübsche Tapete da im Hintergrund!!
@el martinos: hey, Du hast ja Sport gemacht!! Zwar den falschen, aber immerhin ein Anfang   Mit Erkältung war wohl eher Kater gemeint, oder??


Würd eigentlich heut jemand mitfahren? 

19:30, Brücke??


----------



## junkyjerk (14. Dezember 2006)

heute hab ich weihnachtsfeier, aber mein punktestand sieht ja noch ganz gut aus...

zeiht euch mal warm an heute nach, gestern war es schon schweinekalt.. vor allem im tal unten... ansonsten einfach mal ne steigung schieben, da kriegt man dann gleich wieder warme füsse...

viel spass euch allen aufm nightride heute...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (14. Dezember 2006)

mhm.. mein Punktestand sieht halt mal ganz anders aus.. Ich hab wenigstens dafür gestern im Pub-Quiz ein paar Punkte gemacht..

Also wird wohl heut eher net gefahren...


----------



## junkyjerk (14. Dezember 2006)

@kupfermark: übrigens, du und christin seid auf christians 30. geburtstag am samstag eingeladen, ich soll dir bescheid geben.. hiermit getan... ruf mich doch morgen mal an, auch wegen el martinos gig in memmingen oder wo das war...


----------



## carmin (14. Dezember 2006)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Also wird wohl heut eher net gefahren...


Echt schad bei dem schönen Wetter. Aber ich muss jetze ins Bett. Diese ständigen Feiern sind echt anstrengend.


----------



## carmin (14. Dezember 2006)

Jetzt muss ich doch nochmal was sagen: Wen oder was meint denn der da mit "spamaufkommen"?


----------



## kupfermark (14. Dezember 2006)

Na ja, zumindest kann er sich in SEINEM Thread ja nicht gerade über Spammer beklagen  

@jj: danke, meld mich morgen mal!!

Wann spielt el martinos u wie heisst die Band nochmal? 

A propos gig: DIE HAPPY spielt nächsten Do im Roxy, werd auf jeden Fall dabei sein, sonst noch wer??


----------



## El Martinos (14. Dezember 2006)

Oh ja, meine Punktekonto... Schade, dass Schwimmen so wenig Punkte gibt... Ist morgen früh um halb 8 jemand dabei im Westbad?  

Die Band heißt übrigens Gnatbite (www.gnatbite-live.de) und spielen tun wir morgen so ungefähr ab 10 in Steinheim bei Memmingen...  

So, und jetzt geh ich ins Bett und schlaf meinen Glühweinrausch aus... Nur noch ein paar Tage und ich hab den Weihnachtsmarkt wieder überstanden. Aber in der Wertung bin ich wenigstens weiter vorn...


----------



## chickenway-user (14. Dezember 2006)

carmin schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich doch nochmal was sagen: Wen oder was meint denn der da mit "spamaufkommen"?



Kann ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen... Aber wir könnten mal mit unseren Nicolais bei denen auftauchen und die alten Säcke die nen Haufen Geld für Bikes rausschmeißen aber nicht fahren können raushängen lassen...

Hmm, was macht ihr denn morgen (Freitag) abend so? Irgendwas wo man sich noch anschließen könnte?


----------



## carmin (15. Dezember 2006)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> aber nicht fahren können


Coole Idee. Da bin ich der Idealrepräsentant 

(Interessant finde ich, wie er aufs Alter kommt. Wird die Rechtschreibung mit zunehmendem Alter besser?)


----------



## junkyjerk (15. Dezember 2006)

@all: braucht noch jemand als weihnachtsgeschenk oder für sich selbst nen postbank fussball? wenn ja, bitte schnell bescheid geben, im moment haben wir die hier kistenweise rumstracken..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharkslayer (15. Dezember 2006)

unbedingt - hier!

weiss jemand, ob man beim entlueften einer julie unbedingt den original schlauch und aufsatz braucht oder ob das auch mit krankenhausleitungen geht?


----------



## chickenway-user (15. Dezember 2006)

Postbank Fußball? Also ich brauch eigentlich keinen. Würd also einen nehmen...

@Schlächter: Ja, sollte gehen. Ich denk nicht das das Magura Blood die auflöst (Was transportiert ihr denn im Krankenhaus damit. Und Luftdicht sollten sie sein. Wenn sie sich dicht draufbasteln lassen müsste es gehen...


----------



## sharkslayer (15. Dezember 2006)

wo kriegt der schlaechter das blut denn her? ;-)
ganz normal im fahrradladen? oder kann man da beliebige bremsflüssigkeit nehmen?


----------



## chickenway-user (15. Dezember 2006)

sharkslayer schrieb:


> wo kriegt der schlaechter das blut denn her? ;-)
> ganz normal im fahrradladen? oder kann man da beliebige bremsflüssigkeit nehmen?



Ähhh, Magura Blood ist glaub ich Mineralöl. Also auf keinen Fall Bremsflüssigkeit nehmen. Macht dir die Dichtungen kaputt, ist giftig oder aus sonst irgendeinem Grund vollkommen ungeeignet.
Das Magura Zeug gibts Normalerweise im Radladen.


----------



## sharkslayer (15. Dezember 2006)

ausserdem glaube ich, dass ich demnaechst mal die Herkunft meines nicks erklaeren muss ...


----------



## junkyjerk (15. Dezember 2006)

sharkslayer schrieb:


> ausserdem glaube ich, dass ich demnaechst mal die Herkunft meines nicks erklaeren muss ...



musste wohl... wird bestimmt interessant...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrsTomNU (15. Dezember 2006)

Hi @all

wie schauts eigentlich bei euch aus, besteht interesse auf einen bike trip nach LaPalma, als saison start nächstes jahr?
Joe hat ja bestimmt schon einiges erzählt, hat auch einige bilder in seiner gallery.

Ich würde das gerne nochmal machen, zeitraum: im märz.
Sollten wir mehr als zu zweit sein, wäre u.U. eine längerfristige planung notwendig, oder eben wieder "last minute".

Überlegt mal, wer zeit und interesse hätte.
Ich hoffe, das Joe nochmal mit kommt!!!
(dann denk ich auch bestimmt an die richtigen batterien ;-)

Ich frag dann ab mitte Jannuar nochmal nach, wie's ausschaut.

So  long 
Thomas


----------



## sharkslayer (15. Dezember 2006)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> musste wohl... wird bestimmt interessant...


eigentlich gar nicht - meine kinder haben mich in usa in einen film namens "sharktale" geschleppt in dem ein kleiner fisch-haenfling zu "oscar, the sharkslayer" mutiert. 

der film ist insofern ganz lustig, als alle fische eindeutig die gesichtszuege von ihren synchromsprechern haben, also z.b. will smith, robert de niro, jack black, martin scorcese a.jolie, rene zellweger etc.


----------



## junkyjerk (15. Dezember 2006)

aaaah jetzt ja...... ok, hattest du glaub ich mal auf einer ausfahrt erwähnt mit dem film


----------



## axx (15. Dezember 2006)

Der Klimawandel beschert uns einen viel zu warmen Winter, und die Natur spielt verückt, wie man z.B. an dem Lockruf diese Sommerbikers erkennen kann:



nrsTomNU schrieb:


> Hi @all



Während er normalerweise bis April überwintert, ist Tom diesen Winter bereits 4 Monate zu früh aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht, und denkt ans Biken  



nrsTomNU schrieb:


> wie schauts eigentlich bei euch aus, besteht interesse auf einen bike trip nach LaPalma, als saison start nächstes jahr?
> Joe hat ja bestimmt schon einiges erzählt, hat auch einige bilder in seiner gallery.



klick

Werd ich mir das kommende Frühjahr bestimmt nochmal gönnen  



nrsTomNU schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, das Joe nochmal mit kommt!!!



Ich hab schon immer gesagt, dass ich das nochmal machen will, aber du hast ja noch gezögert 
Vor ein paar Wochen hab ich Susi gefragt, sie hat schon so gut wie zugesagt. Je mehr Leute mitkommen, desto besser  



nrsTomNU schrieb:


> Ich würde das gerne nochmal machen, zeitraum: im märz.
> Sollten wir mehr als zu zweit sein, wäre u.U. eine längerfristige planung notwendig, oder eben wieder "last minute".



Anfang März wäre prima. Wenn wir mehr als 2 Leute sind, sollten wir glaub ich langfristig planen. Das wär sonst großes Glück, wenns auch Last Minute klappt.


----------



## carmin (16. Dezember 2006)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> aaaah jetzt ja...... ok, hattest du glaub ich mal auf einer ausfahrt erwähnt mit dem film


Jo, und bevor er das erzählt hatte, hatte ich mir da auch was Anderes drunter vorgestellt... heldenhafter Rettungsschwimmer vor der Küste Hawai'is zB 

Morgen fährt Andy ab 9 von der gewohnten Brücke nach Schelklingen, und das in vermutlich strammem Tempo. Wenn das Wetter morgen früh nicht zu grausam ist, wäre das doch auch mal eine nette Option. Ansonsten könnt ich mir vorstellen, etwas später, wenns aufklart (11?) ebendorthin zu radeln.

Hat wer Lust?


----------



## sharkslayer (16. Dezember 2006)

ist ja witzig, ich wollte grade fragen ob sich jemand zu einer fruehmorgentlichen tour um 9.00 ueberreden lassen wuerde ... ;-)

wer ist denn andi?


----------



## carmin (16. Dezember 2006)

isnichwahr? Wieso grade 9? 

Andy ist der Händler in der Wengengasse und radelndes Urgestein.


----------



## sharkslayer (16. Dezember 2006)

na ja, ich bin die letzten winter jeden sonntag ab 8:30 gefahren und hatte mich gut dran gewoehnt. vor allem gegen mittag schon wieder da zu sein verlaengert den tag gewaltig ;-)


----------



## junkyjerk (16. Dezember 2006)

hmmm gegen ausschlafen hab ich aber auch nichts einzuwenden, schliesslich ist sonntag..

hat jemand bock, vielleicht ein wenig später, vielleicht so gegen 13uhr zu starten? so wie letzten sonntag, war doch eigentlich ganz gut von der zeit her...


----------



## carmin (16. Dezember 2006)

sharkslayer schrieb:


> na ja, ich bin die letzten winter jeden sonntag ab 8:30 gefahren und hatte mich gut dran gewoehnt. vor allem gegen mittag schon wieder da zu sein verlaengert den tag gewaltig ;-)


Das ist auch das Argument jener Truppe, die ja auch einige Familienväter enthält...

Allerdings könnt ich mir vorstellen, sich in Schelklingen (wenn mir die Zunge eh am Lenker hängt) ggf auch abzusetzen und nochmal gemütlich einen Trail dort zu surfen.

jj, wie gesagt, wenns morgen früh zu nass ist, würde ich auch erst gegen Mittag fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lectron (16. Dezember 2006)

Solange ich noch kein Familienvater bin, hat ausschlafen am Sonntag für mich oberste priorität. Wahrscheinlich bald vorbei mit ausschlafen.

Aber für eine gemütliche Runde am Mittag wäre ich auf jeden Fall zu haben.


----------



## carmin (16. Dezember 2006)

Geh doch einfach jetzt ins Bett.  Um 6 wirst dann ungeduldig anfangen, am Bike zu schrauben...


----------



## sharkslayer (16. Dezember 2006)

ZU HUELFE  

ich habe grade beim entlueftungsversuch meine vorderbremse ausser betrieb gesetzt da ich zu geizig war, das komplette magura-service-pack zu kaufen. 

hat irgendjemand vielleicht noch den schraubadapter von besagtem servicepack (fuer julie) zu hause rumliegen? 
blut habe ich selber. bitte sofort melden, komme wenn moeglich auch heute abend noch schnell und hols ab. sonst ist nach einer woche sportabstinenz morgen niente mit fahren ...


----------



## sharkslayer (16. Dezember 2006)

wie oben schon gelesen bin ich wohl eher (wenn ueberhaupt) bei der nachmittags-truppe dabei.


----------



## carmin (16. Dezember 2006)

Wüsste niemand, der hier Julie fährt (daif?). Könnte Dir allenfalls ein Ersatzbike anbieten... (Wolltest nicht eh mal die Rabenschaltung testen?)


----------



## dubdubidu (16. Dezember 2006)

Ich fahre zwar Julie, hab aber noch nicht dran rumgebastelt und keine Teile dazu da  Hätte gerne geholfen  Ne koplette Funktionstüchtige Bremse an meinem bike wird dir wenig helfen denke ich.

Was ist denn eigentlich eine Rabenschaltung?    lustiges Wortspiel  

Viele Grüße von dem, der kurz vorm heulen iss weiler zeitlich nimmer zum fahren kommt...


----------



## carmin (16. Dezember 2006)

dubdubidu schrieb:


> Was ist denn eigentlich eine Rabenschaltung?


Das is sogar echt ein Rabe: http://www.rohloff.de/de/startseite/produktchronik/index.html (runterscrollen zu 1990 bzw 1995)


----------



## dubdubidu (16. Dezember 2006)

hehe... verstanden hab :-D trotzem immernoch ein lustiges Wortspiel


----------



## sharkslayer (16. Dezember 2006)

das magura-service-pack ist wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe universal fuer alle magura-scheiben bremsen.

vielen dank fuer das ersatzrad-angebot! wenn's gar nicht klappt komme ich vielleicht drauf zurueck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (17. Dezember 2006)

das darf doch nicht wahr sein.. das wetter ist ja absolut zum:kotz: ...

gestern so schön und heute???

mann ich geh jetzt ins fitness-studio, mich abreagieren...


----------



## axx (17. Dezember 2006)

Du Weichei  

Ich bin mit carmin heut morgen um 9 gestartet, und grad erst heimgekommen  
Wir hatten Schlamm, Nieselregen und rutschige Wurzeln, es hat diesmal einfach alles gepasst


----------



## carmin (17. Dezember 2006)

Ja, nachdem uns die warme Morgensonne (irgendwo oberhalb der Wolken) geweckt hatte, entschlossen wir uns spontan, das ausgesprochen haut- und augenfreundliche Wetter zu nutzen und uns der Andy-Truppe anzuschließen. Während Andy selbst der Meinung war, dass das Wetter nur zum Brötchenholen tauge (was er denn auch tat), blieben uns noch etliche Mitstreiter (Heiko, Andi II., Timmi und Sepp) mit denen wir gen Schillerstein gurkten. Während sie dann eher wieder heimwärts wollten, sind wir noch kurz nach Schelklingen weiter und konnten am Ende auf dem Y-Weg auch ein schönheitsstiftendes Schlammbad genießen.

So, jetzt muss ich weiter Klamotten dekontaminieren...


----------



## techstar (17. Dezember 2006)

hallo ulmer!

muss mich endlich mal wieder hier melden  

wollt ja schon lang mit euch ne runde drehen, hab aber mittlerweile nen job in aalen und nicht mehr in ulm, daher ist es ein wenig schwierig, an einer feierabendrunde um ulm teilzunehmen - schade!  

aber zu was gibts gleitzeit?! werde bei gelegenheit a bissl früher schluss machen und nach ulm düsen, besonders wenn mal wieder ne videoseesion steigt. ist denn eine geplant? ne kiste oxx (becher buttermilch für axel  ) geht dann auf mich! ehrensache!  

greetz aus hdh
andi

PS: haha, es gibt auch alternativen zur gardena-low-cost lampe  
(kleiner versuch, um die 3w luxeons in der praxis anzutesten. ergebnis: reicht für langsamere trailabfahrten aus, die IRC mit 20w bleibt natürlich unangefochten. nächster test mit luxeon K2 und größeren fraen-optiken)


----------



## junkyjerk (17. Dezember 2006)

zum thema videosession, da hätte ich auch mal wieder bock drauf..

trailhunter finale, new world disorder 7, kranked 6 sind ein paar vorschläge meinerseits...


----------



## carmin (17. Dezember 2006)

techstar schrieb:


> die IRC mit 20w bleibt natürlich unangefochten.


Außer von torock  Aber wenn Du uns da eine kleine Demo der verschiedenen Luxeons geben kannst, wärs natürlich auch mal cool. Wobei ich nicht weiß, ob ich kommende Woche nochmal nachts aufs Rad steig.

Zum Vergleich der Freddie-Varianten hab ich hier übrigens mal ein lustiges anigif gemacht:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (17. Dezember 2006)

carmin schrieb:


>



 das ist ja mal geil 

So ein Reifen hätt ich gern, mit stufenlos vom Lenker aus verstellbaren Spikes


----------



## kupfermark (17. Dezember 2006)

Videosession wär schön, da müssten wir dann möglichst bald einen Termin fürs nächste Jahr finden. Mein Vorschlag wäre traditionell am 14.02. 
(Valentinstag  )

Nightride die Woche Montag und Mittwoch??

Das anigif ist ja mal 

@techstar: 
Redbull Dose passt thematisch zwar und schaut gut aus, aber ist die auch stabil genug??


----------



## techstar (17. Dezember 2006)

kupfermark schrieb:


> @techstar:
> Redbull Dose passt thematisch zwar und schaut gut aus, aber ist die auch stabil genug??



war ja ursprünglich nur als gag gedacht, um die leds halbwegs real testen zu können. ist aber überraschend "stabil", da die bördelnaht vorne und der innen mehrfach anliegende kühlkörper steifigkeit bzw. abstützung bieten. kann man also durchaus verwenden, so lange man keinen kapitalen crash damit hinlegt.
interessant dürfte die nächste version im gedrehten/gefrästen gehäuse mit luxeon K2s werden...



			
				Carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Vergleich der Freddie-Varianten hab ich hier übrigens mal ein lustiges anigif gemacht:



goil


----------



## carmin (17. Dezember 2006)

Müssten 3x3 Watt Luxeon nicht schon heller als ne 20 W Halogen sein -- dachte, der Wirkungsgrad sei erheblich größer?



kupfermark schrieb:


> Das anigif ist ja mal


Kann man dem "ass munch" Reifen beim Kauen zusehen 

Apropos ass munch: Hab eben erst gesehen, dass meine Überhose ein riesiges Loch hat (wahrscheinlich vom Montag). Und da bin ich jetzt den ganzen Tag mit rumgefahren *peinlich*... Hat das jetzt nur niemand bemerkt, oder waren alle so höflich zu schweigen?


----------



## chickenway-user (18. Dezember 2006)

Also für einen (kleineren) Videoabend stell ich gern unser Wohnzimmer zur Verfügung. So 9 Plätze hab ich auf Sofas und Sesseln.
Allerdings müsste irgendwer Filme und Laptop mitbringen...


----------



## techstar (18. Dezember 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Müssten 3x3 Watt Luxeon nicht schon heller als ne 20 W Halogen sein -- dachte, der Wirkungsgrad sei erheblich größer?



leider nein!
OSRAM IRC --> ca. 22 Lm/W
LUXEON STAR III:   80Lm @ 3,900W ---> 20,50 Lm/W
LUXEON K2:         140Lm @ 5,775W ---> 24,24 Lm/W

außerdem ist das kontrastempfinden bei dem blauweißen licht der LEDs irgendwie schlechter als beim gelblichen licht der IRCs

gruß
andi


----------



## Don Stefano (18. Dezember 2006)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Allerdings müsste irgendwer Filme und Laptop mitbringen...


Wenn ich an dem Tag in Ulm bin, könnte ich beides mitbringen. Zwei der oben genannten lungern vom letzten NL Videoabend noch auf meiner Pladde rum.


----------



## junkyjerk (18. Dezember 2006)

welche 2?


----------



## Don Stefano (18. Dezember 2006)

Ich hab' new world disorder 7, kranked 6 und dann noch evermore und "Collectively Kranking up The Disorder" oder so. Reicht für einen Abend locker.


----------



## junkyjerk (18. Dezember 2006)

nwd7 hab ich auch, die anderen brauch ich unbedingt... wann biste wieder in ulm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (18. Dezember 2006)

Mal wieder back to topic:

Hat heut jemand Interesse an einem Ausritt? So um 19:30 anner Brücke??


----------



## junkyjerk (18. Dezember 2006)

Bock schon, weiss nur nicht, ob ich auch Zeit hab... mal schauen....


----------



## sharkslayer (18. Dezember 2006)

wenn ich mein rad bis dahin wieder flott habe bin ich da. koennte allerdings knapp werden ...


----------



## kupfermark (18. Dezember 2006)

Also eher net, oder? Ansonsten halt anrufen: 
0163 neun acht sechs eins eins neun zwei


----------



## sharkslayer (18. Dezember 2006)

sorry fuers nichtbescheidsagen, bin bloss auch grade erst nach hause gekommen. bremse geht wieder, ist aber natuerlich zu spaet geworden ...

na ja ich habe eh beschlossen, dass MEINE saison erst am 1.1. beginnt.


----------



## junkyjerk (19. Dezember 2006)

ich hab jetzt dieses profi-entlüftungskit für magurabremsen geholt. falls du noch hilfe brauchst, sach bescheid....


----------



## kupfermark (19. Dezember 2006)

@all:

*Morgen Nightride!!* 
Für mich wohl der letzte in diesem Jahr...

Freu mich drauf,
KM


----------



## torock (19. Dezember 2006)

Wäre vermutlich auch dabei, wenn sich die Zehen wieder regeniert haben.
Für mich wohl auch der letzte in diesem Jahr.


----------



## junkyjerk (19. Dezember 2006)

für mich wahrscheinlich auch der letzte dieses jahr, bin auf jeden fall mit dabei... bis morgen dann... freu mich schon...

@kupfermark und alle kurzentschlossenen: flo, jürgen und ich schauen am donnerstag abend vielleicht noch das eine oder andere mtb-filmschen... wer also bock und bier hat. mitkommen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (19. Dezember 2006)

sorry, als alter sack muss ich morgen ganz sicher ins roxy und das "man in black" revival reinziehen.
wo wird am donnerstag filmschen geglotzt? ich mein nur, falls ich es doch irgendwie hinbiegen kann.
wieso verabschieden sich jetzt eigentlich schon alle für dieses jahr? x-mas is doch ne echt gute radlzeit. ich mein, des hält doch keiner aus die ganze zeit inner bude hocken. fahrt ihr alle weg, oder was.


----------



## junkyjerk (19. Dezember 2006)

naja, meine eltern wohnen immerhin 750km weit weg. da bin ich über die feiertage mal out of reach...


----------



## lectron (19. Dezember 2006)

Bin morgen auch nochmal dabei.

Donnerstag hört sich auch gut an, eh mein letzter arbeitstag. 
Paar bierchen ließen sich bestimmt organisieren.

bis morgen


----------



## chickenway-user (19. Dezember 2006)

Wo Donnerstag würde mich auch interessieren (auch wenn ich eigentlich schon was anderes vorhab. Aber ich weiß nicht ob das was wird...)


----------



## sharkslayer (20. Dezember 2006)

ich koennt kotzen!!

da habe ich vorgestern schoen die bremse entlueftet und nun hat sie zwar wieder einen schoenen druckpunkt, bremst aber einfach nicht mehr! meine theorie ist, dass etwas blood auf die bremsscheiben gekommen ist. kann das sein?

dazu kommt noch, dass mich gestern ein besoffener radfahrer umgenagelt hat, der ausgleichbehaelter eben dieser bremse nun zwar aeusserlich nur ein paar schrammen hat, aber zunehmend bremsfluessigkeit verliert.

wenn meine bremse durch ein wunder bis heute abend wieder funktioniert komme ich auch mit.


----------



## carmin (20. Dezember 2006)

sharkslayer schrieb:


> da habe ich vorgestern schoen die bremse entlueftet und nun hat sie zwar wieder einen schoenen druckpunkt, bremst aber einfach nicht mehr! meine theorie ist, dass etwas blood auf die bremsscheiben gekommen ist. kann das sein?


... oder auf die Bremsbeläge? Oder die Kolben können sich nicht mehr weit genug auf die Scheibe zubewegen?

Kannst die Scheibe mal mit Isopropanol reinigen und neue Bremsbeläge montieren. Die alten Beläge: Weiß nicht, ob das mit Blood und Deinen Belägen auch funktioniert, aber mit DOT versiffte Sinterbeläge habe ich schon in einer Spiritusflamme geröstet und danach war wieder alles gut.

gasman: ja ich werd über die Tage auch weg sein und im Jagsttal radeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torock (20. Dezember 2006)

Wann heute Nightride? 19.30 an der Brücke?


----------



## kupfermark (20. Dezember 2006)

@jj: 

Filmsche guggn vor oder nach DIE HAPPY???

Bin grad noch bei meinen Eltern, fahr aber gleich nach Ulm und schau nach Karten.

@all: 
Nightride heut um 19:30 an der Brücke!!

Bis dann,
KM


----------



## junkyjerk (20. Dezember 2006)

ach ja, die happy war ja auch noch... schau mal, ob´s noch karten gibt und dann ruf mich mal an...

bis heute abend dann bei der brücke...


----------



## junkyjerk (20. Dezember 2006)

so wieder daheim vom ziemlich flotten nightride.. war das geil... mann, so müsste das wetter immer sein im winter... also dann eine gute n8 euch allen


----------



## chickenway-user (20. Dezember 2006)

Die Happy - wann, wo, gut?
Filmsche - wann, wo, Sixpack genug?

Radeln morgen Nachmittag irgendwer?


----------



## lectron (20. Dezember 2006)

Meine linke Sitzhälfte ist doch mehr lädiert als ich vorher gedacht hab.
Vor lauter strampeln hab ichs vorher gar nicht so gespürt.
Na ja, mit Rucksack und klickies wheelie üben, wenn man nicht richtige an der 
Bremse dran ist kann in die hose gehen. 

bis morgen


----------



## torock (21. Dezember 2006)

Zehen sind wieder aufgetaut :-D Geile Runde, leider die letzte fuer diese Jahr :-(


----------



## sharkslayer (21. Dezember 2006)

seit ich die lampe abgebaut habe, bleibt der druckpunkt konstant. war wohl doch die abgeknickte leitung ...


----------



## junkyjerk (21. Dezember 2006)

kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, so wie die gesifft hat, ist die immer noch undicht, ausserdem hatse ja ziemlich viel flüssigkeit verloren, die bremse muss noch mal befüllt werden...


----------



## sharkslayer (21. Dezember 2006)

nee is klar - fuellen muss ich die nachher noch. aber die bremse hat auf der abfahrt nach blaubeuren runter innerhalb weniger minuten das meiste an bremsflüssigkeit verloren (verglichen mit den knapp 2h vorher). danach habe ich dann ja das licht abgebaut und der druckpunkt ist trotz der abfahrten konstant geblieben.

jetzt rede ich mir halt ein, dass das das war ;-)
na ja, werde ich nachher sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (21. Dezember 2006)

@all: heute abend, ab 20uhr videosession bei mir, blücherstrasse 12, 89077 ulm... wer will kann bier mitbringen, lebkuchen und ulrichsbier hab ich auch da... 

also dann bis heute abend.


----------



## carmin (21. Dezember 2006)

Schmökerte gerade im WP:





> Der Stefan / 19.12.2006 / Radfahren (Kotzkrampf als ich gesehen hab, was diese Waldarbeitspanzer mit nem schönen Trail gemacht haben...)


wo etwa? Geht das jetzt schon wieder los? Am Eselsberg wurde kürzlich ein Trail stark "entbuscht" bzw. durch eine größere Freifläche ersetzt...


----------



## junkyjerk (21. Dezember 2006)

in blaubeuren und im lautertal waren se auch schon unterwegs


----------



## torock (21. Dezember 2006)

Ach deswegen wurden wir als nen Panzer deklariert.


----------



## junkyjerk (22. Dezember 2006)

@all: danke fürs kommen gestern, war ein super abend, geile filme, nette leute, gutes bier.... 

dann wünsch ich euch mal schöne feiertage, einige sieht man ja auf der silversterparty wieder... lasst es euch gut gehen


----------



## gasman (22. Dezember 2006)

meine fresse, wär ich doch mal lieber nicht am mittwoch ins roxy, war leider miserabel. der night-ride wäre sicher die bessere alternative gewesen. wär ausserdem schön gewesen, euch noch mal zu sehen dieses jahr. wünsche allen schöne feiertage und ich freu mich schon auf den spike einsatz im neuen jahr.


----------



## Der Stefan (22. Dezember 2006)

carmin schrieb:


> Schmökerte gerade im WP:wo etwa? Geht das jetzt schon wieder los? Am Eselsberg wurde kürzlich ein Trail stark "entbuscht" bzw. durch eine größere Freifläche ersetzt...



Hi Carmin, 

das betrifft nen netten flowigen Trail bei Adelberg und ist/war mehr oder weniger Teil meiner Hausrunde (hat sogar nen Namen und nennt sich "Eichhörnchenweg"  ).
Tja, bin am Mittwoch (wars Mittwoch?) eingebogen und erschrocken... aus einem schmucken Singletrail (war ursprünglich schon ca. 2 Meter breit, ist aber zugewuchert gewesen) sind 2 ca. 50cm (kein Witz) tiefe extrem profilierte Traktor/Panzerspuren geworden. So stark profiliert, das Hardtail echt kein Spaß mehr macht. Dabei ist dieses Monstrum tief genug im Waldboden eingesunken, um zwischen den Reifen mit dem Unterboden aufzusetzten und den kompletten Waldboden umzupflügen und dabei noch ordentlich zu verdichten. Ganz nebenbei wurden auch noch die meisten Bäume entlang des Wegleins gekappt.
Um es mit den Worten des legendären Janusz Gora zu sagen: Skandal!!!

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## tbird (22. Dezember 2006)

50cm drückt kein traktor ein. das müssen zig tonnen gewesen sein, wie sie nur ein panzer haben kann. 

schade um den trail


----------



## Der Stefan (22. Dezember 2006)

Nee, ich Tip mal auf so nen Multifunktions-Universal-Baumerntemoppeddingens. Die Dinger sehen schon so aus als ob die locker 10 to wiegen... und wenn dann der Boden noch weich ist...naja, echt schade drum. 
Aber nicht so wild, hier gibts ja genug andere Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (22. Dezember 2006)

Hat morgen noch jemand Lust zum Biken? axx und ich würden um 10:30 in Herrlingen (ggf auch schon früher in Ulm) starten.



Der Stefan schrieb:


> das betrifft nen netten flowigen Trail bei Adelberg und ist/war mehr oder weniger Teil meiner Hausrunde (hat sogar nen Namen und nennt sich "Eichhörnchenweg"  ).


Ah. Na, auch wenns weiter weg ist, mein Beileid. So 50 cm Tiefe glaub ich sofort, das haben wir mitunter (etwa nahe Burren bei Geislingen) auch schon gesehen.


----------



## torock (23. Dezember 2006)

@all
Habt schöne weihnachten.. viele Geschenke.. wenig Gezanke mit der family und ruhige tage...


----------



## carmin (23. Dezember 2006)

War ne wirklich gute Tour. Auf gefrorenem Schlamm bikt sichs besonders angenehm.

Haben so kurz vor Weihnachten auch endlich die legendäre S4-Stelle bezwungen, und sind unten gleich noch über den schräg liegenden Baum gehüpft. Was mich dann doch etwas wunderte, dass der Uphill erheblich leichter ging als der Downhill. (Wir mussten ja wieder hoch zu unseren Bikes.)

Einige neue Biker haben wir auch gleich kennengelernt, erstmal die "Radsportgruppe Walter"  der sich überraschenderweise auch ein alter Bekannter (bischoff) angeschlossen hatte. Und dann fuhr uns noch ein Cheetah-Biker aus Ulm übern Weg.

Jo, dann auch von mir mal ein frohes Fescht, gut Grip und lasst den gasman nicht hängen...


----------



## stephankleiner7 (23. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
ich war der über den Weg fahrende Cheetah Fahrer aus Ulm. Carmin und Kollege (dessen Name ich leider vergessen habe  ) haben mir dann gleich eine neue Abfahrtsvariante (für mich zumindest neu ) gezeigt.
Interresante Beiträge hier im Forum .


----------



## carmin (23. Dezember 2006)

oh wow, Du bist aber schnell. Willkommen! 

jo, der Kollege hieß axx.


stephankleiner7 schrieb:


> Interresante Beiträge hier im Forum .


Ich hoffe, Du hast jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen


----------



## chickenway-user (24. Dezember 2006)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @all: danke fürs kommen gestern, war ein super abend, geile filme, nette leute, gutes bier....



Danke nochmal für die Einladung! War schon geil...



Heut war ich mal wieder hier im Wald. Mit dem MB-Trak. 5,5 Tonnen und keinerlei Spuren. Ok, der Boden war gefroren...
Im Schnee und ohne Allrad lassen sich lustige Kreise malen  

Wünsch euch allen a guats Festle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El Martinos (24. Dezember 2006)

Servus ihr alle, wünsch euch schöne Weihnachten...


----------



## Der Stefan (26. Dezember 2006)

Von mir auch eine gesegnete Weihnachtszeit euch allen 

Sodele, die Sonne brennt draussen runter, muss so langsam mal zum biken... 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## carmin (26. Dezember 2006)

Melde mich hier von der utt-Außenstelle Nord. Bei blitzblankblauem Himmel und warmem Sonnenlicht hatten Octanebiker (der ja inzwischen auch lieber Nicolai fährt) und ich viel Spaß heut. Okay, einige Schocker hatte er eingebaut, aber es ging doch meist glimpflich aus... Wie ist das Wetter in Uuulm gerade?


----------



## El Martinos (26. Dezember 2006)

Nebelisch... Blöde Frage eigentlich, war doch eh klar...


----------



## axx (28. Dezember 2006)

So, die Sonne scheint  

Hat jemand Lust auf ne Runde Biken?


----------



## lectron (28. Dezember 2006)

Lust schon, aber heute keine Zeit.
Wenns morgen noch mal so schön ist, wäre ich auf jeden Fall bei ner Runde dabei. Könnten wir auch schon um 10 oder so starten.


----------



## axx (28. Dezember 2006)

Morgen hab ich keine Zeit. Am Samstag vielleicht?


----------



## lectron (28. Dezember 2006)

Samstag ist auch gut.
Uhrzeit bin ich flexibel.
10?


----------



## gasman (29. Dezember 2006)

komme auch morgen um 10 an die brücke.


----------



## axx (30. Dezember 2006)

10 sollte ich auch schaffen.
Hoffentlich ist der Nebel morgen wieder weg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (31. Dezember 2006)

ich wünsch euch allen nen guten rutsch ins neue jahr..


----------



## carmin (1. Januar 2007)

... und ein frohes Neues!


----------



## axx (1. Januar 2007)

Ich wünsch euch auch ein trailreiches Jahr 2007


----------



## tbird (1. Januar 2007)

na von mir aber auch ein frohes neues pannenloses jahr 2007


----------



## Der Stefan (1. Januar 2007)

Auch von mir: Euch allen ein gutes und verletzungsfreies Jahr 2007! 

Grüße aus Gmünd
Stefan


----------



## carmin (1. Januar 2007)

Jo, heiles Gebein ist das Wichtigste!

 Die Bahn hat die Preise fürs Fahrradticket im Nahverkehr mal eben um 28 Prozent erhöht (jetzt 4.50)

 Dafür sind BaWü- und Bayernticket nur um 8 Prozent teurer geworden.

 Habe jetzt Tage damit verbracht, meinen aus der Balance geratenen Lithiumakku durch gutes Zureden wieder fit zu machen. Heute steck ihn wieder mit der Bratbeck zusammen und ...

 ... hey, warum ist der MAX auf einmal so heiß? -> Nightrides erstmal ohne carmin.


----------



## gasman (1. Januar 2007)

hoffe ihr habts alle gut gepackt ins neue jahr. allen gesundheit und trails.
@jj, hi hast du nicht son teil zum schaltauge ausrichten? bei meinem hartteil isses verbogen. wenn ja wärs nett, wenn du mir mal n termin einrichten könntest.


----------



## carmin (1. Januar 2007)

das war glaub axx.


----------



## junkyjerk (1. Januar 2007)

@gasman: schaltauge musste bei axx richten, ich hab ziemlich viel zeugs, aber kein "schaltaugenrichtgerät"..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (1. Januar 2007)

Jep:







Kannst gerne mal vorbeikommen. Die nexten Tage bin ich von 16-5 Uhr nicht zu Haus, ansonsten hab ich fast immer Zeit. Meldest dich halt mal.


----------



## junkyjerk (2. Januar 2007)

von 16-5uhr? haste nachtschicht oder was?


----------



## axx (2. Januar 2007)

Sozusagen. Irgendjemand muss ja mal die ganzen Monster töten, während ihr euch auf dem Bike vergnügt  

"Morgen kommt die Weihnachts-LAN, kommt mit ihren Gamern...." *träller*


----------



## carmin (2. Januar 2007)

16--5  das sind 13 Stunden (oder 52 Punkte)...


----------



## axx (2. Januar 2007)

Ja, das ist harte Arbeit 

Du bist also auch der Meinung, dass ich mir dafür WP-Punkte eintragen darf? Find ich gut  
ein Snowboard-Rennen ist ja auch klar eine alternative Sportart. Bei den Ego-Shootern war ich mir noch etwas unsicher


----------



## junkyjerk (2. Januar 2007)

na dann viel spass bei der lan-party...

ich hab mir heute ne rolle bestellt, das wintertraining kann also richtig losgehen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (3. Januar 2007)

hoffentlich hast auch viel wirklich gute musi; sonst isses so ätzend. ich halts auch mit musi nicht länger aus als 1 stunde.


----------



## sharkslayer (3. Januar 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> na dann viel spass bei der lan-party...
> 
> ich hab mir heute ne rolle bestellt, das wintertraining kann also richtig losgehen..


wir reichen dir wohl nicht mehr


----------



## junkyjerk (3. Januar 2007)

neee neee so wollt ich das nicht sagen, aber im moment muss ich mich langsam mal fit machen für die salzkammerguttrophy, ein nightride die woche reicht da nicht mehr aus...

schliesslich wollen da 200km mit knapp 7000hm bezwungen werden..


----------



## sharkslayer (3. Januar 2007)

na ja, meine latte fuer den ironman frankfurt 2007 liegt mit ca. 9:50h auch (noch ;-) recht hoch ... muss dann wohl langsam wieder mehr tun. wuerde mich dann durchaus auch zweimal in der woche abends aufs rad schwingen.


----------



## tbird (3. Januar 2007)

ist von euch heute nacht jemand in der nähe der uni unterwegs gewesen? mit Halogen-Lampe am Lenker und LED-Lampe aufm Helm?

 Komm nämlich grad von nem 1 1/2h - Nightride zurück... und der kam mir irgendwann so um halb 9 entgegen


----------



## carmin (3. Januar 2007)

... und ich dachte schon, wollt Ihr diese Woche nur über Nightrides reden 

Jetzt habe ich noch ne ganz andere Frage an die Profischrauber hier...
Wo kriegt man eigentlich sinnvollerweise Schrauben her?

Also, was ich bräucht, ist 3x etwa sowas:




... genauer eine DIN912 Innensechskantstahlschraube mit Schaft, Güte 12.9, M8x75. Im Baumarkt: keine Chance, in div. Schrauben-Onlineshops: gerne, aber nur in 200er Packs bei 50 Euro Mindestbestellwert 

Gibts in Ulm nicht irgendwo einen vernünftigen Kleineisenwarenhändler?


----------



## pug304 (3. Januar 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> ... und ich dachte schon, wollt Ihr diese Woche nur über Nightrides reden
> 
> Jetzt habe ich noch ne ganz andere Frage an die Profischrauber hier...
> Wo kriegt man eigentlich sinnvollerweise Schrauben her?
> ...



schau mal in Neu-Ulm bei Nonnenmacher&Mehl (wenn's denn noch gibt). Ist gegenüber von Hornbach


----------



## carmin (4. Januar 2007)

Ah danke!  Google-Maps kennt ihn jedenfalls. Kann ich ja morgen mal vorbeiradeln.

(Warum tut sich ein Biker aus Pfaffenhofen das ulmer touren gelaber an? )


----------



## sharkslayer (4. Januar 2007)

ich bin bei den ueberlegungen bezueglich der herkunft des namens "nonnenmacher" grade vor lachen vom stuhl gefallen


----------



## junkyjerk (4. Januar 2007)

worüber du dir mitten in der nacht den kopf zerbrichst....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pug304 (4. Januar 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> ...
> (Warum tut sich ein Biker aus Pfaffenhofen das ulmer touren gelaber an? )



ich bin Ulmer, und Pfaffenhofen ist ja nicht aus der Welt! Und irgendwann bin ich hier mal reingestolpert ...


----------



## axx (4. Januar 2007)

So wir haben grad mit meinem Schaltaugen-Richtwerkzeug gasmans Schaltauge fachmännisch hingerichtet 
Will noch jemand zu mir in Behandlung kommen? 

@gasman: bist noch gut bis zum Bikeline gekommen? Ich hoff mal, die hatten ein passendes Schaltauge vorrätig?


----------



## HypnoKröte (4. Januar 2007)

Hi jungs bin etwas verzweifelt, seit der letzten ersten richtigen Ausfahrt mit Euch sifft meine Gabel  Verkauft einer von euch grad eine oder kennt jmd. der eine hat Weg sollte sie zwischen 80 u 100 mm haben. Oder aber jmd. der Dichtungen  und Öl wechseln kann, weil 80 Euro sind mir dann doch zuviel für die Arbeit.


----------



## Fetz (4. Januar 2007)

Ich hätte noch eine 100er Fox Float RL rumstehen.


----------



## junkyjerk (4. Januar 2007)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Hi jungs bin etwas verzweifelt, seit der letzten ersten richtigen Ausfahrt mit Euch sifft meine Gabel  Verkauft einer von euch grad eine oder kennt jmd. der eine hat Weg sollte sie zwischen 80 u 100 mm haben. Oder aber jmd. der Dichtungen  und Öl wechseln kann, weil 80 Euro sind mir dann doch zuviel für die Arbeit.


      wieso sifft die gabel, sooo hart waren die sachen, die wir da gefahren sind, doch garnicht oder?

hmm gleich ne neue gabel kaufen? ich weiss nicht...


----------



## axx (4. Januar 2007)

Was isses denn für eine Gabel? Bei einer Black kann man Öl bzw. Dichtungen relativ einfach selber wechseln.


----------



## HypnoKröte (4. Januar 2007)

Is ne Duke XC U-Turn aber auskennen tue ich mich mit Ölwechsel oder dergleichen wirklich gar nicht  Das lustige ist nach dieser oben genannten Tour war das Fahrrad ja eingesaut, also sauber gemacht und das erste mal Brunox verwendet...    dieses MIST Zeug seit dem Sift das rechte Rohr.


----------



## carmin (4. Januar 2007)

pug304 schrieb:


> ich bin Ulmer, und Pfaffenhofen ist ja nicht aus der Welt! Und irgendwann bin ich hier mal reingestolpert ...


Ahh... Darfst natürlich weiterlesen  (An dieser Stelle auch mal einen Gruß an alle anderen stillen Mitleser, die sich hier über die strategische Tourenplanung der Ulmer informieren )

Dank nochmal für den Tip mit Nonnenmacher&Mehl, tatsächlich hatten sie ein riesiges Schraubenlager (und der etwas wirre Typ offenbar den Gesamtbestand im Kopf), meine Wunschschraube gabs dennoch nur in 8.8, aber für mich tuts das erstmal.



axx schrieb:


> So wir haben grad mit meinem Schaltaugen-Richtwerkzeug gasmans Schaltauge fachmännisch hingerichtet
> @gasman: bist noch gut bis zum Bikeline gekommen?


Uh-oh, was muss man aus diesen Zeilen für tragische Begebenheiten interpretieren? 

Ach ja, nochwas: Armin lädt ein zu einem kleinen Snowrider-Marathon in Affing am kommenden Samstag. Bei perfektem Eis muss das letztes Jahr ein Riesenspaß gewesen sein -- wie sie das mit dem Snow noch hinkriegen wollen bis Samstag, ist aber geheim 

"Die Streckenführung ist sehr attraktiv und abwechslungsreich mit zahlreichen Traileinlagen. Infos z.B. auf http://www.veloclub-lechhausen.de/snowrider.html "

Also wer von uns Racern einen netten Saisonauftakt möchte: hingehen!


----------



## junkyjerk (4. Januar 2007)

hmm, der snowrider sieht interessant aus, auch wenns vielleicht ein mudrider wird... also ich würd vielleicht hinfahren.... wer würde noch mitkommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbird (5. Januar 2007)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> und das erste mal Brunox verwendet...    dieses MIST Zeug seit dem Sift das rechte Rohr.



wieviel von dem brunox hast du verwendet? man soll ja wirklich nur einen HAUCH davon reinsprühen...


----------



## junkyjerk (5. Januar 2007)

hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, dass das vielleicht nur das reingespritzte öl ist, welches da wieder raus sifft...


----------



## HypnoKröte (5. Januar 2007)

tbird schrieb:


> wieviel von dem brunox hast du verwendet? man soll ja wirklich nur einen HAUCH davon reinsprühen...



Es waren nur 2 Spritzer auf die Standrohre, noch nicht mal reingespritzt hab ich das Zeug


----------



## junkyjerk (5. Januar 2007)

und jetzt sifft ständig ne unmenge von öl aus den dichtungsringen oder wie?


----------



## HypnoKröte (5. Januar 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> und jetzt sifft ständig ne unmenge von öl aus den dichtungsringen oder wie?



Nun ja so viel ises auch nicht aber das Rechte Rohr ist halt ständig feucht.Evtl. fahr ich sie noch bis sie endgültig den Geist aufgibt und hol mir dann ne neue.


----------



## carmin (5. Januar 2007)

Na ein dünner Film ist ganz normal und gehört zum System.







Fahr sie halt erstmal weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (5. Januar 2007)




----------



## gasman (6. Januar 2007)

das schaltaugenhinrichten war lehrreich, aber man muss schon festhalten, dass axx nix dafür kann. eigentlich lag das problem nicht an dem verbogenen schaltauge, sondern daran, dass das schaltwerk verkantet eingeschraubt war und deshalb nicht nur das gewinde im a... war, sondern damit auch noch die schaltgeometrie.
der weg zum bikeline war problemlos, das neue schaltauge hat 9,95 gekostet, die hatten grad flaute und haben es sofort umgebaut UND NIX DAFÜR VERLANGT!! war ich echt angenehm überrascht und hab dafür was in die kaffekasse geschmissen.
bei dem siff draussen hab ich schlechte motivation. geht jemand auf ne schotter oder waldwegrunde, nur so zum rollen und damit man nicht ganz aus dem tritt kommt? vielleicht morgen? vielleicht liest pug304 mit und hat bock uns was in seinem revier zu zeigen, is ja nicht weit da rüber.


----------



## carmin (6. Januar 2007)

gasman schrieb:


> bei dem siff draussen hab ich schlechte motivation. geht jemand auf ne schotter oder waldwegrunde, nur so zum rollen und damit man nicht ganz aus dem tritt kommt? vielleicht morgen?


Ja, genau so haben es sich axx und ich schon vorgestellt. Wenn Du keine weiteren Präferenzen äußerst, würden wir uns um 12 in Herrlingen treffen und dann irgendwohin rollen. Aber wirklich nur rollen. Und axx' neu entdeckte Treppe können wir dann auch noch runterrollen.


----------



## axx (6. Januar 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> Und axx' neu entdeckte Treppe können wir dann auch noch runterrollen.



Carmin, ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob lange steile Treppen das richtige Lockmittel für gasman sind


----------



## carmin (6. Januar 2007)

Doch, er sagts zwar immer anders, aber insgeheim sucht er genau das. Wenn er keine Treppe hat, legt er sich dafür auf die Straße, und das ist entschieden zu gefährlich.


----------



## junkyjerk (7. Januar 2007)

ui der war böse....  

ich versuch auch noch, bis 12 in herrlingen zu sein, das wetter muss definitiv ausgenutzt werden... eitel sonnenschein


----------



## sharkslayer (7. Januar 2007)

wo in herrlingen?

jj - wann faehrst du los? wuerde evtl mitkommen


----------



## axx (7. Januar 2007)

Bhf. Herrlingen.

Wir könnten uns z.B. um 11:35 in der Magirusstr. an der Blaubrücke (=Ost-Einfahrt Blautalcenter) treffen. Da komm ich eh vorbei.


----------



## carmin (7. Januar 2007)

jj: ne, ist wirklich nicht böse oder lästerhaft gemeint. Selbst ich sag ja schon, mit dem Alter hat man zunehmend Hemmungen beim Biken. Mit welch innerer Stärke hingegen gasman von Belangen der Physis abstrahieren kann, da kann ich echt nur meinen Helm ziehen.

(Aber ich sollte jetzt wirklich meine Klappe halten, sonst brich ich mir nachher noch das Genick.)

Edit: Überlegt Euch schon mal ein paar Tourideen! Tiefschlamm à la Y wollten wir heute eigentlich vermeiden...


----------



## junkyjerk (7. Januar 2007)

kann leider doch nicht kommen, min fru will auch mit mir ne runde drehen, also hab ich wohl keine wahl oder? ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (7. Januar 2007)

@diesonntagnachmittagradler: wie war eure tour und wo wart ihr?

@axx: punkte eintragen nicht vergessen...


----------



## carmin (7. Januar 2007)

Ajo, schöne Tour bei herrlichem Sonnenschein  Ging Richtung Laichinger Tiefenhöhle (mit leicht explorativen Komponenten), Sontheimer Höhle, Brillenhöhle. Zum Ende haben wir dann noch die axx-Treppe angeguckt. WOW. Wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe, 281 Stufen und theoretisch prima fahrbar. Leider aus Holz und grade so rutschig, dass ich schon zu Fuß froh war um das Geländer. Na, wenns mal trocken ist...

So kann der Tag wirklich nicht zu Ende gehen, dacht ich mir, und in meinem deliriumsnahem Zustand auf Blaustein zurollend sah ich dann sie... Eine Stairway to Heaven (oder zumindest to Winterhalde). War mir komischerweise noch nie vorher aufgefallen. Konnt mich mir dann nicht mehr entgehen lassen. 246 Stufen aus Beton. (Das letzte Drittel hab ich dann aber leider doch nicht mehr gepackt, da war mir die Anfahrt irgendwie zu spitz und so ohne Protektoren...  )

Und wie war die Tour mit dîn frouwe?


----------



## carmin (7. Januar 2007)

Ach ja, auf gasmans Tip hin habe ich bei Google Maps mal "Pfaffenhofen an der Roth" eingegeben. Liegt ja wirklich nicht weit von Ulm. Bisher hatte ich "Pfaffenhofen/Roth" getippt. Da hatte mich das Interesse an diesem Thread doch etwas überrascht


----------



## gasman (7. Januar 2007)

@ jj dein problem kannst du ganz leicht lösen. können wir mal besprechen, bei 'n paar bier. hab große erfahrung. kriegen wir alles hin. is blos nix zum ausplaudern inner öffentlichkeit. hoffe du hattest auchn schön' tach.


----------



## torock (7. Januar 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> 246 Stufen aus Beton.


  

Auch fahren will.
War die letzten Tage in Italien am Meer beim Klettern und beim Baden. Mann o Mann. Hab mit 2 Schweizer Bikern noch geredet und die meinten Finale Ligure wäre voll genial zum Biken. Die hätten sogar Trails eigens angelegt  
Da hätte ich wohl besser mein Bike mitgenommen. Das wäre nicht so frustrierend gewesen.  Am Marktplatz hab ich sie dann wieder getroffen und andere Biker sassen voll protektiert rum


----------



## chickenway-user (8. Januar 2007)

So, bin auch mal wieder in Ulm. Nächste Woche wär ich vielleicht auch mal wieder beim Biken dabei...



torock schrieb:


> Auch fahren will.
> War die letzten Tage in Italien am Meer beim Klettern und beim Baden. Mann o Mann. Hab mit 2 Schweizer Bikern noch geredet und die meinten Finale Ligure wäre voll genial zum Biken. Die hätten sogar Trails eigens angelegt
> Da hätte ich wohl besser mein Bike mitgenommen. Das wäre nicht so frustrierend gewesen.  Am Marktplatz hab ich sie dann wieder getroffen und andere Biker sassen voll protektiert rum



Du warst in Finale ohne Bike? Dödel! Mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein:









Und in echt ists deutlich geiler...


----------



## junkyjerk (8. Januar 2007)

jetzt beim baden gewesen? war denn das wasser noch so warm?


----------



## carmin (8. Januar 2007)

Im Radiowetterbericht war heute schon von 16 Grad die Rede. Okay, nicht in Ulm. Aber im Januar.


----------



## kupfermark (8. Januar 2007)

So, bin auch wieder vom boarden zurück! Wie siehts die Woche aus mit nightride? Ich könnte diesmal Di oder Do.

Gruss
Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (8. Januar 2007)

dann lass uns doch dienstag und donnerstag... wie schauts aus?

dann setz ich mich heute abend auf die rolle... und guck mir wieder ein paar filmschen an...


----------



## sharkslayer (8. Januar 2007)

waere dienstag wohl auch dabei


----------



## junkyjerk (8. Januar 2007)

super, dann simmer schonma zu dritt... wetter ist ja temperaturmässig gesehen der hammer im moment, kann mich nicht erinnern, dass es im januar mehr als 10grad hatte.


----------



## sharkslayer (8. Januar 2007)

wenn's bei euch passt, gerne auch etwas frueher. so gegen 7?


----------



## junkyjerk (8. Januar 2007)

sollte vielleicht klappen, hab gegen 5e schluss morgen... wie schauts bei dir aus mark?


----------



## kupfermark (8. Januar 2007)

Morgen 19 Uhr an der Brücke müsste gehn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (8. Januar 2007)

also gut, dann 19uhr an der brücke... wohin fahren wir? 
@sharkslayer: hast du die strecke von sonntag noch teilweise im kopf? dann könnten wir die vielleicht fahren.


----------



## sharkslayer (8. Januar 2007)

das war schon ne netto fahrzeit von ueber 4h! weiss nicht ob das fuer morgen so das richtige waere. 
ausserdem ist die orientierung im dunkeln nicht immer so einfach wie im hellen


----------



## sharkslayer (8. Januar 2007)

aber das erste teilstueck kriege ich schon noch zusammen


----------



## carmin (8. Januar 2007)

öhm, die Tour gestern war aber schon recht waldautobahnlastig, weil wir uns nicht so einschlammen und nur so ein bisschen rollen wollten. Weiß nicht, ob das ist, was Ihr Euch so vorstellt...?

Die ganze Tour ist für eine Nachtrunde schon ein bissel viel (wobei, bei Eurem Tempo... *g*). Wenn Euch WABs nichts ausmachen, gibts aber unendlich viele Variations- und Abkürzungsmöglichkeiten. Vom Lautertalschotterweg kann man nach der Steinbrücke ja gleich links biegen und kommt über Bühlenhausen und Hessenhöfe nach Blaubeuren. Oder Ihr fahrts Lautertal wirklich zum Ende (bei der Dreifachgabelung rechts halten!) und kommt über Radelstetten zB bei Urspring in Lonetal. Mit Blick auf den Wind gerade eher vorteilhaft.

Früher mit Nils sind wir öfter auch mal Richtung Süden (illeraufwärts) gefahren. Lässts sich auch schön bolzen, und wenn man sich ab Senden über die ganzen Dörfer wieder nach Neu-Ulm durchschlägt, hat man den Wind grade auch nicht so, wie wenn man (wie wir gestern) über die Alb nach Westen fährt.


----------



## junkyjerk (8. Januar 2007)

na das werden wir dann morgen wohl doch kurzfristig entscheiden, wohin und wielange und wieviel gefahren wird.

ich freu mich schon tierisch, nach fast 3 wochen mal wieder mit dem rad ins gelände zu gehen...


----------



## Don Stefano (8. Januar 2007)

Dienstag abend werde ich auch dabei sein. Das Rad fährt morgen früh im Auto mit nach Ulm.

@carmin: Ist die Reichelt-Lieferung inzwischen angekommen?


----------



## carmin (8. Januar 2007)

torock hats eben abgeholt. Ich nehm an, Ihr seht Euch morgen...? Sorry, dass das so lange gedauert hat. Sonst liefert Reichelt eigentlich postwendend, aber dieses Mal war irgendwie alles totale Panne.


----------



## tbird (8. Januar 2007)

jetzt muss ich doch ma dumm fragen...wo wie an welcher brücke trefft ihr euch da immer? ulm hat ja leider mehr als eine davon ^^


----------



## carmin (8. Januar 2007)

Schau einfach mal in google maps, wo die B10 über die Donau geht. Darunter ist ein Fußgängersteg über die Donau. Da dran, Ulmer Seite.


----------



## tbird (8. Januar 2007)

ah, dange  nun bin ich im bilde und kann auch mal (nach den prüfungen) zu eurer truppe dazustossen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (8. Januar 2007)

So, habs jetzt in der Signatur. Die Frage wird einfach zu häufig gestellt


----------



## carmin (8. Januar 2007)

lol, wird zwar außerhalb dieses Threads niemand verstehen, aber die Idee ist super. Hab vorhin auch schon überlegt, wie findest jetzt den Link, den Du bzw axx immer gepostet habt.


----------



## Don Stefano (8. Januar 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> torock hats eben abgeholt. Ich nehm an, Ihr seht Euch morgen...? Sorry, dass das so lange gedauert hat. Sonst liefert Reichelt eigentlich postwendend, aber dieses Mal war irgendwie alles totale Panne.


Mit torock hab ich seit Weihnachten nicht mehr gesprochen. Ist aber schön, dass die Lieferung da ist. Beim Biken will ich den Krempel aber nicht unbedingt mitschleifen.


----------



## kupfermark (8. Januar 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> lol, wird zwar außerhalb dieses Threads niemand verstehen, aber die Idee ist super. Hab vorhin auch schon überlegt, wie findest jetzt den Link, den Du bzw axx immer gepostet habt.



Ich beweg mich eh kaum ausserhalb dieses Threads, hab aber auch ne Weile suchen müssen 
(Ich weiss jetzt aber, dass axx hat im gesamten Thread 11 mal "Brücke" geschrieben hat)


----------



## sharkslayer (9. Januar 2007)

@stefan - was ist eigentlich mit el martinos los? den hab ich zumindest beim radfahren ja schon ewig nicht mehr gesehen ...


----------



## junkyjerk (9. Januar 2007)

der scheint im moment nur mit korrigieren von arbeiten zu tun zu haben..


----------



## torock (9. Januar 2007)

Hat von euch jemand nen alten Innenlagerschlüssel (den mit den vielen Zähnen). Das knarzt wieder wie sau. Fahrradwerkstatt an der Uni hat erst morgen auf. Sonst muss ich nachher noch zum Jehle um es anziehen zu lassen.

@Stefan
Lass ich bei mir in der Wohnung liegen und holen wir nach der Tour dann ab.
Soviel Training brauchen wir nicht.


----------



## Don Stefano (9. Januar 2007)

torock schrieb:


> Hat von euch jemand nen alten Innenlagerschlüssel (den mit den vielen Zähnen).


Wenn du das gestern gesagt hättest ...


----------



## junkyjerk (9. Januar 2007)

cool, wenn ich das jetzt richtig sehe, sind wir heute abend dann schon zu fünft?

kupfermark, don stefano, torock, sharkslayer und ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharkslayer (9. Januar 2007)

da es offenbar (noch) nicht jeder kennt ...

http://www.spiegel.de/sport/achilles/0,1518,458376,00.html


----------



## torock (9. Januar 2007)

Jaul.
Ich hasse laufen. Wann ist der nächste Marathon?


----------



## kupfermark (9. Januar 2007)

torock schrieb:


> Hat von euch jemand nen alten Innenlagerschlüssel (den mit den vielen Zähnen).



Ja, ich. 
Brauchst Du demnach die Nuss, den 32-Schlüssel und einen Kurbelabzieher? Wenn wir bei mir vorbeifahren, kömmers dort machen, ansonsten kann ich die paar extra-Kilo auch bis zur Brücke mitschleppen.


----------



## torock (9. Januar 2007)

@Mark:
Siehe PN


----------



## bax75 (9. Januar 2007)

Hi Leute!

Mein erster Nachtritt hat mir echt Spaß gemacht! Ich freu mich schon auf's nächste mal.

Die Fotos von "Stairway to Winterhalde" gibts in meinem Album.

Bis die Tage!
Gruß Axel


----------



## gasman (9. Januar 2007)

@bax75 meine frau fand meine schreckgeweiteten augen nicht vorteilhaft. könntest du bitte beim näxten mal abdrücken, wenn meine augen zu sind.
ansonsten fand ichs sehr lustig heute. hat auch fast nicht wehgetan. 

batterie is am laden, hoffe das teil hält beim näxten mal länger durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (9. Januar 2007)

Cool! Kanntet Ihrs schon, oder musstet Ihr lange suchen?

Und ich sags ja, zu mir sagt gasman immer, er wolle keine Treppen fahren, und wenn ich mal nicht dabei bin, geht er voll freeridemäßig ab.

Ajo, wer bist denn du?  Und wo wart Ihr sonst so unterwegs?


----------



## kupfermark (9. Januar 2007)

Ja, cool! Das ging aber schnell!! 
Ich mag gasmans Gesichtsausdruck immer noch am meisten, wenn er Treppen fährt 

@carmin: hab da früher ums Eck gewohnt und bax wohnt da jetzt.


----------



## junkyjerk (9. Januar 2007)

geile fotos.... das gesicht von gasman ist immer wieder geil.... 

mein akku hängt auch am ladegerät, war ja echt peinlich heute, mit leerem akku aufzukreuzen.. mann mann mann..


----------



## torock (9. Januar 2007)

Wie geil. Das Gruppenfoto ist auch was geworden. 
Und mein Fahrrad hat sich doch noch ein wenig mehr Zeit gelassen als bei Sharki. In der Kurve vor dem Xindemo hätte es mich vorhin fast noch geworfen, weil es scheinbar nass war. Später merkte ich auch das Problem. Luft. Da hatte sich doch tatsächlich noch nen Platten eingeschlichen, hielt aber noch bis nach Hause. Zum Glück war ich vorher noch aufm Klo


----------



## junkyjerk (10. Januar 2007)

@kupfermark: anbei mal die termine der rennen für dich zur planung...

14.04. Kyffhäuser MTB Marathon
05.05. Heubach Bike The Rock
20.05. Offenburg WorldClass Marathon Challenge
27.05. Garmisch-Partenkirchen Bike Marathon
17.06. Kirchzarten MTB Marathon
24.06. Frammersbach MTB Marathon
14.07. Bad Goisern Salzkammergut-Trophy (DAS HIGHLIGHT DER SAISON)
21.07. Külsheim 12h MTB Rennen
29.07. Wombach Keiler MTB Marathon
??.??. Blaubeuren und Geislingen 6 und 4h MTB Rennen
29.09. Oberstdorf MTB Marathon
??.10. Lemberg Wasgau MTB Marathon

manno, kann es bitte endlich april werden und die saison losgehen??


----------



## Don Stefano (10. Januar 2007)

bax75 schrieb:


> Mein erster Nachtritt hat mir echt Spaß gemacht! Ich freu mich schon auf's nächste mal.


Ich fands auch geil, nicht im Hotelzimmer sitzen zu müssen. Biken ist da wesentlich spaßiger. Meine Lampe hat zwar noch Optimierungsbedarf, war fürs erste aber hell genug. 



junkyjerk schrieb:


> manno, kann es bitte endlich april werden und die saison losgehen??


Wieso? Warm genug ist es doch schon. Da gibt es dann bloß wieder so eine Zeit, wo es für Licht zu hell und ohne Licht zu dunkel ist.

Bis zum nächsten Mal.


----------



## kupfermark (10. Januar 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @kupfermark: anbei mal die termine der rennen für dich zur planung...
> 
> 14.04. Kyffhäuser MTB Marathon
> 05.05. Heubach Bike The Rock
> ...



Klingt gut, werd nur auf Kirchzarten und Offenburg eher verzichten. Und Ende Juli werd ich wohl im Urlaub sein.


----------



## junkyjerk (10. Januar 2007)

kirchzarten werd ich wohl auch im urlaub sein, mal sehen, wie die neue strecke in offenburg aussieht


----------



## Der Stefan (10. Januar 2007)

@junkijerk

Du hast noch den Ice-Rider am 29. Januar vergessen... also den fahr ich wohl mit, bin zurzeit ganz gut in Form... 
Und wo ist der gute alte Pfronten-Marathon hin? Dieses Jahr nicht geplant?

Gruß
Stefan

@Sharkslayer

Vom Martin hab ich auch schon länger nix mehr gehört... war aber letzte Woche auch verreist.


----------



## lectron (10. Januar 2007)

Wart ja gestern mal wieder ne richtig große Gruppe.
Nachdem sich kurz vor (leider) der Jahreswende bei mir familiär einiges geändert hat ., bin ich erst nächste, spätestens übernächste Woche wieder dabei. 

@jj:wie ich schon mal gesagt habe, will ich dieses jahr auch 2-3 Rennen mitfahren (mal schauen was die Famile sagt). Welche sind denn empfehlenswert (außer Bad Goisern, den hab ich mal eingeplant)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (10. Januar 2007)

@der stefan: zeitgleich mit pfronten ist frammersbach, der soll laut kupfermark um einiges schöner von der strecke sein.....

@lectron: HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH ZUM NACHWUCHS!!!! dem kind und der mutter gehts hoffentlich gut.. wann isses denn genau gekommen?
wegen den rennen: keiler ist sehr geil, heubach ist mal ein reines crosscountryrennen (50min vollgas), oberstdorf und wasgau sind super.

@all: donnerstag wieder nightride, wetter soll sich ja halten oder? dann wieder treffpunkt 19uhr an der brücke? diesmal vielleicht wieder nach blaubeuren? ein paar mehr trails fahren..


----------



## axx (11. Januar 2007)

Von mir auch Glückwunsch und alles Gute dem Nachwuchs 

Und besser gar nicht dran denken, was man von dem verpassten Elterngeld für ein geiles Rad hätte kaufen können 

Bin leider grad etwas unfit, drum wird's bei mir vermutlich nix mit Nightride


----------



## kupfermark (11. Januar 2007)

@lectron:
Von Dir hatten wirs gestern auch, von mir auch Glückwunsch!!!

Frammersbach ist nicht nur die Strecke besser, einfach mal nach "am grabig" googeln


----------



## junkyjerk (11. Januar 2007)

am grabig scheint ne ziemlich steile steigung zu sein, die mit 1000en von zuschauern gesäumt sein muss... davon haste glaub ich schon mal erzählt....

da will ich hin...


----------



## carmin (11. Januar 2007)

lectron, alles Gute Euch!


Der Stefan schrieb:


> Und wo ist der gute alte Pfronten-Marathon hin?


Dafür wird doch an vielen anderen Pfronten gekämpft


----------



## lectron (11. Januar 2007)

Ertmal danke für die Glückwünsche. Mutter und Kind gings eigentlich immer gut, Geburt war problemlos (zumindest für mich  ),
Geburtstermin des Kindes war am 30.12 22.15 Uhr, also kurz nachdem ich von der Tour mit Axx und Gasman daheim war gingen die Wehen los (fast perfektes Timing, Tour hätte noch 1 h länger sein können ). 

Meine Rennkarriere werde ich dann wohl in Frammersbach starten.


----------



## junkyjerk (11. Januar 2007)

also treffpunkt heute wieder 19uhr an der brücke? nightride nach blaubeuren?


----------



## torock (11. Januar 2007)

@lectron
Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles eurem Kind und nicht allzu unruhige Nächte.

@Mark
Kurbel geht wieder. Waren die Kurbeln selber ein wenig locker. Führ's rumfahren von dem Werkzeug hast dir mal nen Bier verdient.


----------



## kupfermark (11. Januar 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> also treffpunkt heute wieder 19uhr an der brücke? nightride nach blaubeuren?



Ja, solang sich der Orkan nicht hierher verirrt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bax75 (11. Januar 2007)

bin dabei - wenns nicht grad katzen hagelt


----------



## junkyjerk (11. Januar 2007)

alrighty, dann simmer schon 3...wetter sieht ja ganz gut aus im moment, ein wenig windig, aber warm


----------



## axx (11. Januar 2007)

Im Radio kam schon eine Sturmwarnung, man solle sich heut abend nicht im Wald rumtreiben, damit man nicht von Ästen erschlagen wird 
Also nehmt euch in 8.


----------



## junkyjerk (11. Januar 2007)

ham doch nen helm auf


----------



## gasman (11. Januar 2007)

@lectron
bissel spät, aber auch von mir beste wünsche. 
hab heute den akku an lupine geschickt. irgendwas is hinüber, lädt kaum was rein. mal sehn wie lang das wieder dauert, bis ich ihn wieder hab. solange leider abschied vom nightride, oder lichtschnorre.


----------



## carmin (11. Januar 2007)

was, auch Akku-Probleme? Der war doch noch ganz neu...? Kam das plötzlich?

Ajo, und der Wind heute war ja schon etwas krass. Hatte Mühe, auf freiem Feld nicht von der Fahrbahn geblasen zu werden. Habt Ihrs geschafft bis Blaubeuren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (11. Januar 2007)

So, wieder daheim! Wind war nur auf dem Hochsträss heftig, sonst gings. Hab beschlossen, öfter mal wieder die Cam mitzunehmen, hier die Bilder. Das Video ist  etwas zu unspektakulär für die Veröffentlichung, da müsste dann schon ne Helmkamera her..

jj: noch gut heim oder in den Regen gekommen??








Gut n8


----------



## junkyjerk (11. Januar 2007)

noch gut heim gekommen, hatte schön rückenwind von blaustein nach ulm... konnte garnicht so schnell treten, wie ich hätte fahren können. 

ausfahrt war wieder sehr fein, wenn auch nur zu zweit..

geile bilder übrigens..


----------



## carmin (11. Januar 2007)

wow, die Fotos sind wirklich gut geworden!


----------



## junkyjerk (11. Januar 2007)

gelle? wärste mal mitgekommen, dann gäb es jetzt auch so ein schönes von dir..


----------



## carmin (11. Januar 2007)

hätt isch akku... hätt isch kein muskelkater...


----------



## axx (11. Januar 2007)

hätteste statt den 100 Kniebeugen halt besser mal deinen Akku repariert  

Tolle Fotos


----------



## torock (12. Januar 2007)

Mist. Wäre ich doch bloss mitgefahren.


----------



## junkyjerk (12. Januar 2007)

torock schrieb:


> Mist. Wäre ich doch bloss mitgefahren.



warum biste nicht?


----------



## tbird (12. Januar 2007)

wäre auch mit, aber mir wars zu windig...next time vllt


----------



## gasman (12. Januar 2007)

zeit hätt ich gestern auch gehabt, aber kein' akku. der is ja letztes mal ohne warnung ausgegangen und als ich zu hause nachladen wollte, hat der lader schon nach ein paar minuten vollgemeldet. hab alles eingeschickt. verdammte technik. geht jemand morgen unter tageslichtbedingungen fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (13. Januar 2007)

29 h am stück nix los im forum. is ne bombe geschmissen worden oder was?
heute idealbedingungen. winterhalde gleich 2 x gefahren (nicht die enge treppe), weil ich erst unten gemerkt hab, dass das schutzblech weg ist. lag oben am ende der ersten treppe. denke, jetzt hab ich die normaltreppen drauf. habs dann auf dem rückweg gleich nochmal ausprobiert mit den treppen an der herrlinger ev. kirche. da hab ich bis jetzt immer geschoben. mach ich nie mehr wieder. fahren is viel besser.


----------



## carmin (13. Januar 2007)

gasman schrieb:


> 29 h am stück nix los im forum. is ne bombe geschmissen worden oder was?


Nein, aber Leute ohne Haushaltshilfe müssen ja auch mal ihre Besorgungen machen 

Heute wars wirklich gutes Wetter. Aber morgen solls ja nicht viel schlechter werden. Wer fährt irgendwann irgendwohin? (Bei der Hitze könnt man sich ja fast einen Ausflug mit dem Zug überlegen?)


----------



## Don Stefano (13. Januar 2007)

Fährt am Dienstag wieder jemand mit zum Nightride? Ich muss am Mittwoch erst um 11:00 in München meine Präsentation halten, da kann ich vorher noch schön ausschlafen.


----------



## kupfermark (14. Januar 2007)

@gasman: gibts dann in Zukunft nicht mehr so spektakuläre Treppen-Fotos von Dir?? 
Bin halt übers WE selten da...

@stefano: Jo, Di nightride ist gebonkt!!

Gruss
Mark


----------



## gasman (14. Januar 2007)

@ carmin, sag blos nie meiner frau, dass sie ne haushaltshilfe ist. das käme nicht gut. 

@ all
musste heute morgen gleich nochmal ne runde drehen und kann die winterhalde bis auf das fiese stück inzwischen so fahren, dass sich keiner mehr schieflachen muss. macht zunehmend mehr spass.
diese woche bin ich zugebongt, habe aber sowieso keinen akku. viel spass allen niteridern.


----------



## carmin (14. Januar 2007)

gasman schrieb:


> @ carmin, sag blos nie meiner frau, dass sie ne haushaltshilfe ist.


wiewas -- ich doch nicht. 



kupfermark schrieb:


> @gasman: gibts dann in Zukunft nicht mehr so spektakuläre Treppen-Fotos von Dir??


Andere setzen bei der Gelegenheit ja gleich Fullfaces auf, dann sieht man nur noch die weit aufgerissenen Augen...





(Das finde ich, nebenbei bemerkt, übrigens ein saugeil gemachtes Foto.)


----------



## junkyjerk (14. Januar 2007)

@all: dienstag nightride geht in ordnung, bin auf jeden fall dabei.. mann bei dem geilen wetter heute wieder nur auf der autobahn rumgegurkt


----------



## carmin (14. Januar 2007)

gasman schrieb:


> die winterhalde bis auf das fiese stück


Ich nehm an, Du meinst die zwei Ecken an der letzten Treppe...?

Dazu hätt ich noch eine Frage. Ist die Stelle objektiv schwer?

Bin am Überlegen, ob axx vielleicht nur durch mein vorangegangenes "Rumgezicke" hier im Forum vorbelastet war. An sich ist die letzte Treppe doch ebenso breit, steil und betoniert wie die weiter oben, und spätestens nach der zweiten Stufe steht man wieder grade. Trotzdem mussten wir uns heute beide wieder überwinden. Ich verstehs nicht. Wie ergings Euch denn am Dienstag?


----------



## gasman (14. Januar 2007)

schwierig ist ja nicht das letzte stück, sondern das vorletzte, also die lange treppe mit sicht auf die strasse. denke der grund ist, dass man nicht anrollen kann. ums eck kommt man nicht gut und aus dem stand hängt das vorderrad schon über die erste stufe rüber. ausserdem ist der handlauf hier enger, als im oberen teil. ich musste mir heute übrigens ne anmache gefallen lassen von so ner mutter. 
mir gefällts mit jedem mal besser, weil ich fortschritte sehe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (14. Januar 2007)

gasman schrieb:


> ich musste mir heute übrigens ne anmache gefallen lassen von so ner mutter.


Echt?  Was hatse gesagt? War sie jünger als Du, und falls ja, hat sie sich da was anmerken lassen?

Wir haben uns auch schon Sorgen um den Hund gemacht, dass der von dem vielen Rattattattatt psychische Schäden davontragen könnte.


----------



## kupfermark (14. Januar 2007)

Ich mag nur den Einstieg und das Geländer am Ende nicht (war bis letztes Jahr auch ziemlich verbogen). 
Ansonsten ist die Treppe am Ende des Kreuztrails heftiger, aber ich bin eh nicht so der leidenschaftliche Treppen-Fahrer..


----------



## chickenway-user (15. Januar 2007)

Ich mag Treppen irgendwie auch nicht so...


Geht später die Woche noch was?


----------



## torock (15. Januar 2007)

gasman schrieb:


> schwierig ist ja nicht das letzte stück, sondern das vorletzte, also die lange treppe mit sicht auf die strasse. denke der grund ist, dass man nicht anrollen kann. ums eck kommt man nicht gut und aus dem stand hängt das vorderrad schon über die erste stufe rüber. ausserdem ist der handlauf hier enger, als im oberen teil. ich musste mir heute übrigens ne anmache gefallen lassen von so ner mutter.
> mir gefällts mit jedem mal besser, weil ich fortschritte sehe.



Da kommst schon rum. Oben ganz links anfahren. Langsam ums Eck und ab gehts.  Oder hast du nen verlängerten Radstand  
Die Mutter hätte mich auch anmachen können


----------



## gasman (15. Januar 2007)

hey die mutter war viiiiiel älter als ich. also ich mein echt alt. hat irgendwas von gefahr und risiko dahergebabbelt. no risk no fun.


----------



## torock (15. Januar 2007)

Und die wagt sich bei ihrem Alter und dem Wetter im Winter noch auf die Strasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bax75 (15. Januar 2007)

So! Morgen is Nightride. Freu mich schon wieder drauf! 
Bis jetzt kommen mit:
Don Stefano
Kupfermark
junkyjerk
ich

Wer noch?


----------



## junkyjerk (15. Januar 2007)

treffpunkt wieder 19uhr anner brücke?


----------



## torock (15. Januar 2007)

Habe morgen wahrscheinlich keine Zeit. Bin in Sonthofen und ich weiss noch nicht wann ich nach Hause komme.


----------



## tbird (16. Januar 2007)

reicht eigentlich meine mirage evo / evoX für eure nightrides oder sollte man da mehr power aufm bike haben?

auch weis ich immer noch nicht wie´s bei mir konditionstechnisch aussieht, um mit euch mithalten zu können... 

(und ordentliche klamotten sollt ich mir auch mal kaufen )


----------



## sharkslayer (16. Januar 2007)

hab heute leider dienst - faehrt jemand morgen oder donnerstag?


----------



## junkyjerk (16. Januar 2007)

tbird schrieb:


> wäre auch mit, aber mir wars zu windig...next time vllt
> 
> reicht eigentlich meine mirage evo / evoX für eure nightrides oder sollte man da mehr power aufm bike haben?
> 
> ...



eine ausrede nach der anderen...   einfach mal mitfahren, dann weisste bescheid...


----------



## chickenway-user (16. Januar 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> eine ausrede nach der anderen...   einfach mal mitfahren, dann weisste bescheid...



Genau. Das ist nicht so tragisch. Die evo reicht. (Vor-)Letztes Jahr bin ich sogar mal ohne Licht mitgefahren, wenn ich mich recht erinnern kann...

@Sharky: Morgen ginge!


----------



## kupfermark (16. Januar 2007)

sharkslayer schrieb:


> hab heute leider dienst - faehrt jemand morgen oder donnerstag?



Ich würd Do wieder fahren.

Gr
Mark


----------



## tbird (16. Januar 2007)

oki, werde mich dann nach den prüfungen (da hab ich wieder genug zeit) dazu durchringen, mal mit euch zu fahren


----------



## Don Stefano (16. Januar 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> treffpunkt wieder 19uhr anner brücke?


Ok, ist gebongt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (16. Januar 2007)

Mal schaun, vielleicht kann ich mich heut auch mal wieder aufraffen. Irgendwie bin ich grad ziemlich faul und träge


----------



## junkyjerk (16. Januar 2007)

tbird schrieb:


> oki, werde mich dann nach den prüfungen (da hab ich wieder genug zeit) dazu durchringen, mal mit euch zu fahren



die nächste ausrede...


----------



## kupfermark (16. Januar 2007)

*Post vom 7.11.06:*


axx schrieb:


> Die Vorstellung, beim Teamranking mal auf die 2. Seite umblättern zu müssen, macht mir Angst
> 
> Heut abend zählt's dreifach



*Aktuell:*
Platzierung
Geländefahrradschnellfahrfreunde befindet sich momentan auf Platz
*
46*   


Und den  hier hab ich grad auch noch gefunden:


El Martinos schrieb:


> Und fahrt nicht zu kurz, denkt an dat Team...   Platz 18!


----------



## lectron (16. Januar 2007)

@km+ss:
Donnerstag kann ich mir auch mal wieder frei nehmen.


----------



## carmin (16. Januar 2007)

Rankingsorgen haben gasman, chicky und ich ja nicht.


----------



## kupfermark (16. Januar 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> Rankingsorgen haben gasman, chicky und ich ja nicht.



Wieso? Ihr seid auf Platz 1!! Dann reichts auch für nen Orgen 

edit: ups, hab mich verlesen..


----------



## junkyjerk (16. Januar 2007)

na dann lasst uns mal wieder punkte sammeln heute abend... wenn axx wieder mitkommt, schaffen wir wieder nen kleinen sprung nach vorne, was die wertung angeht.


----------



## axx (16. Januar 2007)

Ok ok ok, jetzt habt ihr mir wirklich ein schlechtes Gewissen gemacht.
Ich komm mit


----------



## junkyjerk (16. Januar 2007)

hehe, mehr wollten wir auch nicht erreichen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbird (16. Januar 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> die nächste ausrede...



nein, leider nicht. ich bin heut seit um 11 an nem beschissenen XML-Dokument dran, und grad eben fertig. die nächsten tage muss ich die anderen fächer noch irgendwie in den kopf reinbekommen, nächsten donnerstag ist dann englisch und dann gehts 2 wochen full power. DANACH hab ich den kopf frei, auch mal einen 3h nightride zu fahren oder nachmittags mal 4h aufm bike zu sitzen. 

sorry, versteh mich nicht falsch, ausreden sind das ned


----------



## sharkslayer (16. Januar 2007)

als jemand der einen signifikanten teil seiner 20er hinterm schreibtisch (und aufm klo) verbracht hat sage ich dir: aus lernoekonomischer sicht ist ein 3h night-ride genau das richtige!! erstens pustets den kopf frei und zweitens ist es ein guter motivator sich abends mit einem ride zu belohnen.

ich habe mir waehrend der harten lernzeiten im studium einmal in der woche alkoholisch die festplatte formatiert. das hatte nur dummerweise zur folge, dass ich die haelfte dessen, was ich in der woche gelernt hatte, wieder vergessen habe ...

also, das naechste mal gibts keine ausreden ... und komm uns jetzt nicht mit "ich hab erst 8h gelernt und musste noch 3 weitere" - mehr als 6h aufnahmebereitsschaft pro tag ist MYTHOS


----------



## tbird (16. Januar 2007)

das stimmt.  

bin beim nächsten mal dabei!


----------



## sharkslayer (16. Januar 2007)

bis denn dann


----------



## gasman (16. Januar 2007)

einziger "radtag" diese woche wird morgen die heimfahrt aus donauwörth, also frage ich schon mal ganz leise an, ob denn vielleicht irgendjemand diesen samstag.....
@axx, hey mann erzähl mir nicht, du bist irgendwohin heimgefahren, ich weiss genau, dass das nicht stimmt...


----------



## kupfermark (16. Januar 2007)

Also am Do mit
ss
lectron
jj
chicky?
tbird
mir
...und??

Cool! Wenns Wetter schlecht wird, nehm ich die Kamera mit, dann gibts mal spektakulärere Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (16. Januar 2007)

so wieder daheim... war ein schöner nightride... hatte irgendwie schwere arme und beine, naja vielleicht hätte ich nicht noch kurz vorher mit meiner freundin.... aber lassen wir das.. 

@sharkslayer: deine motivationskünste sind ja atemberaubend, na dann freuen wir uns schon alle, demnächst endlich mal tbird kennenzulernen


----------



## axx (16. Januar 2007)

Ja, schön wars 

@bax: wenn du auf www.gps-tour.info als Tourart "Mountainbike" auswählst und dann nach "La Palma" suchst, bekommst du knapp 20 Touren. Wenn du irgendwelche Fragen hast, nur zu. 



gasman schrieb:


> @axx, hey mann erzähl mir nicht, du bist irgendwohin heimgefahren, ich weiss genau, dass das nicht stimmt...



 ich kann dir nicht ganz folgen


----------



## chickenway-user (16. Januar 2007)

Ich steck auch grad ein bisschen in einem Motivationsloch. Und Donnerstag hab ich eigentlich schon was anderes ausgemacht...
Hmm, wirds a eher gemütliche Runde? Das würd mich schon reizen. Ahhhh......

@Gasmann: Samstag hab ich immer noch mein Motivationsloch. Ausserdem bin ich grad gar nicht so fit. Heut hat mich sogar nen Radkurier überholt. Am Berg (Brücke) hab ich ihn zwar wieder gehabt, aber ohne Schaltung konnte ich ihm in der Ebene einfach nicht folgen...
Also worauf ich hinauswill: Prinzipiell ist interesse vorhanden. Allerdings stößt das physisch und psychisch grad nicht auf allzuviel Kraft. ähh. Also, ach. ich muss ins Bett...

Und lernen sollte ich auch. Und mich bewerben und... Ach, alles *******. 
Wenigstens mein Winterpokal-Team ist auf Platz 1. Obwohl 6 Stunden Snowboarden grad mal 2 Punkte bringt. Aber nicht mal das geht grad. Alles *******.


----------



## carmin (17. Januar 2007)

sharkslayer, Arbeit für Dich!

(btw, wer noch ne Ausrede braucht, dem kann ich gern mal meinen kaputten Akku ausleihen.)

(Mark, Du hattest doch so ne tolle Hülle, in die Dein Akku genau reingepasst hat. Was war das nochmal? Und wo hast Du da die Sicherung untergebracht, freifliegend in der Leitung oder was??)


----------



## tbird (17. Januar 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @sharkslayer: deine motivationskünste sind ja atemberaubend, na dann freuen wir uns schon alle, demnächst endlich mal tbird kennenzulernen



ich hoff ja nur ihr erwartet nicht zu viel


----------



## carmin (17. Januar 2007)

Musste noch niemand mit dem Hubschrauber heimtransportiert werden. Glaub ich jedenfalls.


----------



## tbird (17. Januar 2007)

hehe... -.-

bin stark gespannt. das wetter soll auch interessant werden (sturm + regen) ^^


----------



## sharkslayer (17. Januar 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> sharkslayer, Arbeit für Dich!
> 
> (btw, wer noch ne Ausrede braucht, dem kann ich gern mal meinen kaputten Akku ausleihen.)
> 
> (Mark, Du hattest doch so ne tolle Hülle, in die Dein Akku genau reingepasst hat. Was war das nochmal? Und wo hast Du da die Sicherung untergebracht, freifliegend in der Leitung oder was??)


die motivationsgeschichte klappt dummerweise nur bei der lernausrede ... ernsthafte sinnkrisen habe ich ja auch immer wieder mal. geht vorbei


----------



## carmin (17. Januar 2007)

Aja und das mit den Stürmen... keine so abstrakte Gefahr! 
(Jedenfalls hats letzthin am Eselsberg auch einige Bäume quer über die Wege gelegt.)


----------



## junkyjerk (17. Januar 2007)

kupfermark und ich waren ja auch am letzten donnerstag bei sturmwarnung unterwegs, bis auf den gegenwind und ein paar verdächtige knackgeräusche in den bäumen wars auch nicht weiter dramatisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbird (17. Januar 2007)

und ausserdem haben wir ja alle helme auf


----------



## junkyjerk (17. Januar 2007)

röschtösch


----------



## tbird (17. Januar 2007)

hhmmm...da dies mein erster längerer nightride wird, drängt sich mir die frage auf, was man da für equipment dabei haben sollte (ausser nen zweiten akku, wasser, und klamotten)?


----------



## junkyjerk (17. Januar 2007)

ein bisschen werkzeug und nen reserveschlauch, was zu trinken, akku, licht, helm, warme klamotten und handschuhe... was zu schnabulieren für die pause... das sollte es eigentlich schon gewesen sein


----------



## tbird (17. Januar 2007)

hm...reserveschlauch hab ich keinen  

rest ist aber vorhanden und wird natürlich mitgebracht


----------



## junkyjerk (17. Januar 2007)

reserveschlauch gibbet für kleines geld bei jedem fahrradhändler, am besten schauen, welches ventil an deinem bike ist, dann hingehen und schlauch kaufen, am besten vielleicht mit deinem bike zum händler, dann kann er gleich gucken...


----------



## tbird (17. Januar 2007)

muss heut eh nochmal hin, dann kann ich nen schlauch gleich mitnehmen. 

danke dir nochmal!


----------



## chickenway-user (17. Januar 2007)

Und wenn dann auch noch irgendwer ne passende Pumpe dabeihat, kann man sogar ordentlich Reifen wechseln... 

Wann wollt ihr denn am Donnerstag los? Und wie lang und so...


----------



## bax75 (17. Januar 2007)

axx schrieb:


> @bax: wenn du auf www.gps-tour.info als Tourart "Mountainbike" auswählst und dann nach "La Palma" suchst, bekommst du knapp 20 Touren. Wenn du irgendwelche Fragen hast, nur zu.



@axx: Ah jetzt ja! Ich hab nur auf den link "La Palma" geklickt und da gabs nur einen Eintrag. Vielen Dank! Ich werd mir die Tracks mal anschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbird (17. Januar 2007)

so, hab schlauch und neue flasche fÃ¼r zusammen 10â¬ (da kann man doch nix sagen )

wann wollt ihr morgen los? 19.00?


----------



## sharkslayer (17. Januar 2007)

19.00 passt mir auch


----------



## kupfermark (17. Januar 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> Mark, Du hattest doch so ne tolle Hülle, in die Dein Akku genau reingepasst hat. Was war das nochmal? Und wo hast Du da die Sicherung untergebracht, freifliegend in der Leitung oder was??



Oh, da scheint ja jemand von den High-Tech Li-Akkus Abschied zu nehmen und auf die ach so schwere und simple Blei-Variante umzusteigen??

Also, so ne tolle Hülle kriegt man, wenn man einen Polar Pulsmesser kauft, bei mir fährt aber auch noch eine rum, die kannste haben. Die Sicherung ist recht nah an den Steckern angebracht, mit Klebeband am Akku befestigt. Dann musste nur noch ne alte Isomatte (mit Aussparung für die Sicherung) zurechtschneiden, dann passts genau in die Tasche!

Gruss
Mark


----------



## carmin (17. Januar 2007)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Oh, da scheint ja jemand von den High-Tech Li-Akkus Abschied zu nehmen und auf die ach so schwere und simple Blei-Variante umzusteigen??


Naja, Simplizität ist doch was Schönes... 

Langfristig denk ich drüber nach, Lithium weiter zu nutzen, aber dann per Step-Up-Schaltregler oder wenigstens einem Balancer. Nur fehlt mir aktuell absolut die Zeit für sowas. Zudem ists bis Frühlingsanfang auch nur mehr acht Wochen -- da könnt ich mich auch weiterhin noch mit meiner Cubelight auf kürzere Nachtausflüge beschränken.


----------



## junkyjerk (17. Januar 2007)

19 uhr morgen passt mir auch, hoffentlich passts mitm weddär...


----------



## torock (17. Januar 2007)

Bin dann auch dabei. Das Wetter wird morgen gut*.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lectron (17. Januar 2007)

Morgen um 19 ist gebongt.

Dann hoffen wir mal das torock recht hat


----------



## chickenway-user (17. Januar 2007)

Wie lang? Welches Tempo?
Ich glaub ich komm einfach mal und seil mich dann ein bisschen früher ab!


----------



## gasman (17. Januar 2007)

@ , axx...hmm also schau mal z.B. der Carmin, bei dem kann man verstehn, dass er ab und zu am WoE heim muss, um richtig bekocht zu werden, oder Junky, der halt auch gelegentlich mal weit heimfahren muss....aber du, du bist hier daheim, hast also keine ausrede, abhauen zu müssen... also wie schauts aus am samstag......das gilt natürlich auch für sharkslayer, chicky können wir gemeinsam aus dem motivationsloch zerren und tbird könnte am samstag bei tageslicht die wunden vom morgigen niteride lecken. ich glaub junky war erst zu hause und überhaupt kupfermark sollte das minnesingen am woe nichtübertreiben....ich glaub da kommen ganz schön viele zusammen am samstag....halt torock was is mit dir?
by the way, gute nachricht, hab heute ein päckchen gekriegt von lupine. mein akku wurde ausgetauscht. der "neue" war defekt, wurde kostenlos gewechselt. schnell gegangen und problemlos. leider bin ich morgen abend verbraten, würde ihn gerne ausprobieren.
die heimfahrt von donauwörth heute abend war ja mal megaätzend. erstens nur der nabendynamo und zweitens voll der wind von vorne. war ganz schön platt.


----------



## carmin (17. Januar 2007)

torock schrieb:


> Bin dann auch dabei. Das Wetter wird morgen gut*.*


Auf solche Subtilitäten wie farbige Satzzeichen ist bislang nur axx gekommen 



gasman schrieb:


> tbird könnte am samstag bei tageslicht die wunden vom morgigen niteride lecken.


Da bin ich auch mal gespannt, was rauskommt. Im Radio war vorhin von Böen bis 120 km/h die Rede...



gasman schrieb:


> die heimfahrt von donauwörth heute abend war ja mal megaätzend. erstens nur der nabendynamo und zweitens voll der wind von vorne. war ganz schön platt.


Mein Beileid, Wind ausgerechnet aus Südwesten und das nicht eben lasch...


----------



## chickenway-user (17. Januar 2007)

Trallala, blubbblubblbublub, grad kristallisiert sich heraus, das, also ich muss schon sagen, mit Frauen diskutieren ist kompliziert. Jo. Geh ich morgen früher oder bleib ich bis zum bitteren Ende. 
Also kommen tu ich. Das hat sich schonmal herauskristallisiert. Ich glaub mit Frauen diskutieren hat keinen Sinn. Ich entscheid das morgen spontan.


Zu Samstag: Mal kucken. Grad bin ich motivierter da zu schreinern und zu lernen. Also zum lernen hab ich eigentlich gar keine motivation. Aber ich sehe da so eine gewisse Notwendigkeit.


----------



## axx (18. Januar 2007)

Mensch gasman, du scheinst ja böse Entzugserscheinungen zu haben. Dieses Herumgestammel, und die Angstzustände wegen Samstag... ich mach mir langsam echt Sorgen um dich.
Die Heimfahr-Ausrede hab ich noch nie verwendet, und ich war dieses Jahr noch jedes WoE biken  
Wir können am Sa gern ne Runde drehen, soferns nicht grad schüttet. Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass du die zwei Tage psychisch noch durchstehst


----------



## junkyjerk (18. Januar 2007)

also ich hab zu hause schonmal angemeldet, samstag auch biken zu gehen, wetter sollte ein wenig mitspielen, aber nur wegen ein wenig wind bleib ich am donnerstag nicht zu hause.. letzten donnerstag hatten wir ja auch sturmwarnung, aber waren trotzdem unterwegs


----------



## tbird (18. Januar 2007)

also so schlecht schauts heut abend gar ned aus:

leichter Regen, 10°C
Niederschlag-Risiko 90%, 10mm/Tag

Wind:
-Richtung: Süd-West
-Speed: 26km/h
-Böen: 69km/h


----------



## carmin (18. Januar 2007)

Wie gesagt hat noch weniger als das aktuelle "bisschen Wind" hier jüngst schon gereicht zum Bäume fällen. Klar ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass einem irgend etwas an die Birne fliegt, recht gering, aber -- um hier einen Vergleich zu ziehen -- kein auch nur halbwegs verantwortungvoller Bergsportler turnt bei Gewitter im Gebirge rum. Umgekehrt gefragt: Was verliert man schon, wenn man nen Nightride um 24 Stunden verschiebt?


----------



## junkyjerk (18. Januar 2007)

mitfahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (18. Januar 2007)

Heut abend wirds eh regnen und ihr werdet kneifen  

Bei Unwetterwarnung in den Wald zu fahren halt ich auch für keine gute Idee. Vor ein paar Jahren beim Loddar sind in Deutschland 13 Menschen erschlagen worden, zumeist von Bäumen. Und der aktuelle Sturm soll eher schlimmer werden.


----------



## junkyjerk (18. Januar 2007)

axx schrieb:


> Heut abend wirds eh regnen und ihr werdet kneifen



abwarten...


----------



## carmin (18. Januar 2007)

ok, ersoffen ist vermutlich noch kein Biker.

Ich frage mich grade, wie ich später heimfahre, ohne irgendwo an langen, morschen Bäumen vorbeizukommen. Gibts eigentlich Infos, wann der Eventhöhepunkt Ulm erreicht? Vielleicht ist es gegen später ja wieder besser?

btw, das mit dem "Mitfahrer verlieren" hat eine leicht makabre Note...

Wie wärs eigentlich mit einer Tour Ulm -> Donauwörth? Heute wohl in einer sensationellen Zeit zu schaffen.


----------



## torock (18. Januar 2007)

Klar. Rekordzeit im rückwärtsfahren  Da schubst dich der Wind doch bloss vor nen LKW.  
Street no way. Lieber in den Wald. Da bekommst den Wind wenigstens nicht mit.


----------



## lectron (18. Januar 2007)

Ich werde außnahmweise mal auf die offiziellen Warnungen hören und heute definitiv nicht nightriden. 
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/,tt3m5/deutschland/artikel/632/98534/

Sturm soll ja voraussichtlich von 16 - 24 Uhr am stärksten sein.
Bin schon froh wenn ich nachher daheim bin.

@axx: bist du mir eigentlich bei der SWU heute so um 9 entgegengestrampelt?


----------



## axx (18. Januar 2007)

lectron schrieb:


> @axx: bist du mir eigentlich bei der SWU heute so um 9 entgegengestrampelt?



Ja. Ich war wegen eines Meetings ausnahmsweise schon zu so früher Stunde auf dem Weg zur Arbeit. Hab dich allerdings nicht gesehen...
Ich bin ja wg. dem Sturm mit dem Singlespeeder kaum über die Brücke zum Blaubeurer Ring gekommen, und bin von einem Kollegen (mit Schaltung  ) überholt worden. Ich konnte ihn aber wenig später wieder einfangen und abhängen


----------



## junkyjerk (18. Januar 2007)

ich glaub, ich muss nachher mal an die frische luft, mir selber ein bild vom wind draussen machen, hier im büro kriegt man ja nix mit...


----------



## sharkslayer (18. Januar 2007)

bin momentan auch eher skeptisch ...
die staedtischen kindergaerten lassen aufgrund von sicherheitsbedenken alle kids schon mittags abholen!


----------



## lectron (18. Januar 2007)

@axx: Desewegen der gequälte gesichtsausdruck . Durfte glaub das Überholmanöver bewundern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (18. Januar 2007)

Ich denk auch, dass es bisschen mehr Wind sein wird, als letzten Do und verzichte mal auf den Nightride.

Und an Ulm scheint´s diesmal nicht wirklich vorbeizuziehen:
http://www.dwd.de/de/WundK/Warnungen/index.htm?Land=SU00&Art=O


----------



## junkyjerk (18. Januar 2007)

mann, naja vielleicht legt sich das noch ein wenig bis heute abend. ich hätte nämlich schon extrem bock auf nightride...


----------



## axx (18. Januar 2007)

is bestimmt alles nur Panikmache


----------



## carmin (18. Januar 2007)

Windjacke anziehen und gut is


----------



## junkyjerk (18. Januar 2007)

genau, solange es nur stürmt und nicht schifft ist doch alles in ordnung oder was?


----------



## chickenway-user (18. Januar 2007)

tbird schrieb:


> also so schlecht schauts heut abend gar ned aus:
> 
> leichter Regen, 10°C
> Niederschlag-Risiko 90%, 10mm/Tag
> ...



Das klingt ja direkt langweilig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bax75 (18. Januar 2007)

Also ich melde mich für heut Abend auch ab und markiere den "Vernünftigen" oder auch das "Weichei" - je nach Belieben


----------



## tbird (18. Januar 2007)

also so wie das ausschaut wird das wirklich von stunde zu stunde heftiger da draussen... 

wollen wir den nightride nicht wirklich lieber verschieben?


----------



## axx (18. Januar 2007)

tbird schrieb:


> Wind:
> -Richtung: Süd-West
> -Speed: 26km/h



Wenn ihr nach SW fahrt, wär's quasi windstill. Für eine Rundtour wäre ein Wirbelsturm natürlich geeigneter...



carmin schrieb:


> Windjacke anziehen und gut is



Sturmhaube nicht vergessen


----------



## junkyjerk (18. Januar 2007)

mann meine freundin macht mir langsam auch ein wenig druck, doch zu hause zu bleiben. also wann steht der neue termin? morgen abend oder am samstag dann mit gasman etc.?


----------



## tbird (18. Januar 2007)

samstag hört sich nicht schlecht bei mir an.


----------



## junkyjerk (18. Januar 2007)

@gasman: wann wolltest du am samstag losmachen? und wohin? ich bin auf jeden fall dabei, tbird wohl auch und der rest stösst sicher auch dazu, dann brauchen wir zur abwechslung auch unsere lampen nicht....


----------



## kupfermark (18. Januar 2007)

Hier hats auch angefangen zu nieseln.. 

Ich kann erst wieder nächste Woche, am WE ist wieder Minnesingen angesagt 

@jj: Ich würd morgen kurz vor 8 bei Dir vorbeikommen, um ein paar Bike-Videos abzuholen..


----------



## junkyjerk (18. Januar 2007)

@kupfermark: geht klar, ruf aber zur sicherheit nochmal vorher an, damit ich auch wirklich zu hause bin..


----------



## torock (18. Januar 2007)

Wie jetzt muss ich jetzt alleine fahren? Der Baum vor meinem Fenster wackelt den ganzen Tag gleich schlimm.


----------



## chickenway-user (18. Januar 2007)

torock schrieb:


> Wie jetzt muss ich jetzt alleine fahren? Der Baum vor meinem Fenster wackelt den ganzen Tag gleich schlimm.



also ich werd glaub ich gleich mal zur brücke kucken....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (18. Januar 2007)

nee, das hat mir doch ein wenig zu sehr geschifft, wenns nur der wind gewesen wäre, dann kein problem, aber der regen.... hmmm näääää


----------



## kupfermark (18. Januar 2007)

axx iss schuld:



axx schrieb:


> Heut abend wirds eh regnen und ihr werdet kneifen
> .


----------



## carmin (18. Januar 2007)

Der Prophet gilt nichts im eigenen Land.


----------



## torock (18. Januar 2007)

War ne geile Runde und so heftig war der Wind gar nicht. Das Wasser von oben war sogar richtig schön warm, für'n Winter. Bloss zurückstrampeln mussten wir von Arnegg trotzdem. Der Wind war einfach zu schwach :-(


----------



## gasman (18. Januar 2007)

@ all
is mir egal wann am samstag, solange ich mich auslüften kann von der woche. bischen ausschlafen wär ok, muss ich aber nicht zwingend haben.


----------



## torock (18. Januar 2007)

Oha
"Bahn stellt Zugverkehr bundesweit ein."
Zum Glück gibts noch nen Rad, das weniger angriffsfläche bietet.
Das dagegen war nen Volltreffer.
http://www.spiegel.de/img/0,1020,779969,00.jpg
Also immer vorausschauend fahren


----------



## chickenway-user (19. Januar 2007)

So bin auch wieder da. Erstaunlich fand ich das ich gefroren hab. Irgendwann dann. War aber auch recht sommerlich unterwegs. Und nass wars...

Ja,bis auf einmal war der Wind gar nicht so tragisch...


----------



## torock (19. Januar 2007)

Und das war der Berg mit dem Gegenwind, wo wir dachten wir fahren im Ebenen


----------



## junkyjerk (19. Januar 2007)

torock schrieb:


> Und das war der Berg mit dem Gegenwind, wo wir dachten wir fahren im Ebenen



irgendwie werd ich nicht schlau aus deiner aussage.. 

wie meinste das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharkslayer (19. Januar 2007)

hat jemand zeit und lust mir als (kernspin)-model zur dienen?

es geht um funktionsdarstellungen des schlagenden herzens mit kernspin (MRT). keine risiken und nebenwirkungen, kein kontrastmittel, keine schmerzen ;-)
die sache ist natuerlich auch unter trainings-physiologischen aspekten interessant, da mit herz mrt extrem genaue messungen z.b. der auswurffraktion oder der herzmasse bzw. -grösse möglich ist.

termin waere immer mittwochs um 18:30 oder 20:00. dauer ca. 1.5h.

zahlen kann ich leider nix, aber hinterher gibt's einen extrem guten jura-caffee und eine gebrannte cd mit allen bildern inkl. den cine-aufnahmen (movie) des schlagenden herzens. wenn die sequenzen, die wir mit dieser versuchsreihe (fuer die experten, es geht um koronardarstellung und plaque-imaging) optimieren wollen funktionieren, gibt es noch eine schoene darstellung der herzkranzgefäße dazu. grade fuer die aelteren semester interessant, gell gasman 

also wie gesagt, wer interesse hat, einfach pm


----------



## sharkslayer (19. Januar 2007)

samstag muss ich leider auf die kids aufpassen, aber sonntag fahre ich sicher.  

wenn's warm ist, ...  und nicht windet ... und trocken ... und, und, und


----------



## carmin (19. Januar 2007)

sharkslayer schrieb:


> termin waere immer mittwochs um 18:30 oder 20:00. dauer ca. 1.5h.


Was heißt "immer mittwochs" -- man muss aber nur einmal kommen? Ist MRT nicht ziemlich laut? Klingt ansonsten ziemlich lustig.


----------



## torock (19. Januar 2007)

Das mit der Ebenen war so, weil wir so geduckt hochgefahren sind, dass wir gar nicht gemerkt haben, dass es zu dem Wind auch noch bergauf ging.

Sharky ich hätte Interesse. klopf klopf


----------



## sharkslayer (19. Januar 2007)

nee, man muss nur einmal kommen. man DARF natuerlich aber gerne auch oefter ;-)
ich meinte damit nur, dass ich einigermassen flexibel bin, was die termine angeht, solange es mittwoch ist.

laut ist es je nach protokoll indertat, aber es gibt einen kopfhoerer mit musik.

man sollte allerdings keine platzangst haben, da die roehre seehr eng ist.

interessenten schicken mir am besten ihre mail-adresse per pm, dann schicke ich euch weitere infos.


----------



## junkyjerk (19. Januar 2007)

hmm hört sich interessant an, bin auch dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torock (19. Januar 2007)

Hier mal was zu lachen *duck*
http://www.myheimat.de/guenzburg/?page=article/article_detail.php&docid=6435


----------



## junkyjerk (19. Januar 2007)

geiler artikel, coole bilder.. nice!!!


----------



## junkyjerk (19. Januar 2007)

also, da das wetter morgen temperaturmässig gut mitspielen soll, wann sollen wir morgen losfahren? treffpunkt wieder an der brücke? ich schlag dann mal einfach so gegen 11 bis 12 uhr vor oder?


----------



## axx (19. Januar 2007)

Also ich fänd 13 Uhr angenehmer, dann ist's morgens nicht so hektisch. Zur Not geht aber auch 12.


----------



## lectron (19. Januar 2007)

12 oder 13 uhr, bin ich morgen auch dabei. Früher ist bei mir eher schlecht.


----------



## tbird (19. Januar 2007)

morgen kann ich leider nicht. (und nein das is keine ausrede -.-)


----------



## torock (19. Januar 2007)

Muss morgen früh mal schnell nach Gz duessen. 100 km will ich morgen nicht wirklich fahren. Daher wirds bei mir morgen nichts.


----------



## gasman (19. Januar 2007)

also junky will 11-12. axx will 13, notfalls 12. is doch easy, wir machen 12, dann is jeder glücklich, odr??
@ sharky wie hastn des gemeint mit den älteren semestern? kommenden mittwoch kann ich net, aber irgenedeinen anderen kann ich schon. wär mal ganz interessant  zu wissen, wieviel von den 30 pack/years roth händle noch in meinen coronaries hängt


----------



## kupfermark (19. Januar 2007)

Überraschung!!! Bin morgen um 12 doch dabei


----------



## torock (19. Januar 2007)

@gasman Das interessiert mich auch. Allerdings keine 30 Jahre.
"This shit will **** you up." Hoffentlich nicht ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (19. Januar 2007)

@ kupfermark, wie hastn des hingekriegt? goil.
@ torock, hey hasts auch hinter dir. bei mir wars eine der besten entscheidungen meines lebens endlich aufzuhören


----------



## torock (19. Januar 2007)

Hinter mir hab ichs nicht. Es lebt mit mir und ich habs unter Kontrolle. Meine letzte Cigarillo war 26.12. Ein oder 2mal im Monat sollte es drin sein. Dafür  tanke ich auch kein Benzin in dem 0.1-1% Benzol drin ist. Im Labor verwenden wir kein Benzol mehr wegen der Krebsgefahr. Dem Autofahrer kann man es aber zumuten. Der kann es auch wieder gut ausatmen bei dem erhöhten Puls im Strassenverkehr. Daher die Autofahren immer schön ärgern. Es fördert ihre Gesundheit


----------



## El Martinos (19. Januar 2007)

Also ich würd sagen, wir gehen jetzt alle erst mal ins Roxy. Da ist heut nämlich Rockbar...


----------



## torock (19. Januar 2007)

Menno das hättest auch früher sagen können.


----------



## junkyjerk (20. Januar 2007)

also dann bis morgen mittag um 12 an der brücke... bis denne freu mich... 

@kupfermark: 
1. sorry, war um 20uhr nicht daheim wegen den dvds, war in stuttgart im musical "die 3 musketiere".. sehr zu empfehlen
2. judith hat dich, wenn du magst, zum mittag eingeladen, sie kocht was feines..


----------



## chickenway-user (20. Januar 2007)

Hmm, also wenn ich morgen mittag wach sein sollte wär ich dabei. Scheiß aufs lernen.

Na mal kucken...


----------



## kupfermark (20. Januar 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @kupfermark:
> 1. sorry, war um 20uhr nicht daheim wegen den dvds, war in stuttgart im musical "die 3 musketiere".. sehr zu empfehlen
> 2. judith hat dich, wenn du magst, zum mittag eingeladen, sie kocht was feines..



1. schon OK, ich nehm zum Biken ein CD-case mit, dann schau ich davor noch bei Dir vorbei u pack die CDs ein.

2. Das is ja mal nett! Geht aber nicht, ich komm ja zum biken und fahr gleich anschliessend zu meinen Eltern.

Bis nachher!


----------



## junkyjerk (20. Januar 2007)

@kupfermark: essen gibbet doch vor dem biken, nicht nachher...


----------



## junkyjerk (20. Januar 2007)

so, bin auch wieder daheim, war ja mal ein sehr geiler dayride... bis zum nächsten mal dann..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lectron (20. Januar 2007)

Hat wirklich mal wieder spaß gemacht. Hoffentlich bekomm ich nächste Woche mal wieder ausgang zum nightride.


----------



## gasman (20. Januar 2007)

rad liebevoll geduscht, abgetupft, geölt und ins bettchen gebracht. selber geduscht, jetzt pizza und bier. herrlicher tag


----------



## kupfermark (21. Januar 2007)

So, laut Vorhersage kommt der Winter die Woche, freu mich schon, endlich die Spikes aufziehen zu können.  

Wie siehts aus die Woche, Dienstag passt wieder, oder?

Gruss
KM


----------



## junkyjerk (21. Januar 2007)

jau, sollte passen, wie war der filmeabend?


----------



## Don Stefano (22. Januar 2007)

Hab ich mal eingeplant. Vorher muss ich mein Bike noch etwas pflegen (schei$$ Schaltung). Wo gibt's in der Nähe der Magirusstraße an einer Tanke was zum Duschen?


----------



## junkyjerk (22. Januar 2007)

an der blaubeurer strasse, kurz vor der einfahrt zum bauhaus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (22. Januar 2007)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Hab ich mal eingeplant. Vorher muss ich mein Bike noch etwas pflegen (schei$$ Schaltung). Wo gibt's in der Nähe der Magirusstraße an einer Tanke was zum Duschen?



An der Kreuzung zur Einsteinstraße in die Einsteinstraße richtung Westen, Blaubeuren, Marktkauf einbiegen, nach 75 metern links ist was. Ohne Tanke aber mit vielen Fahrradduschen.


----------



## Don Stefano (22. Januar 2007)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Ohne Tanke aber mit vielen Fahrradduschen.


Cleanpark ist es keiner. Ich glaube, das wird trotzdem gehen - und gleich um die Ecke. 

Danke.


----------



## junkyjerk (22. Januar 2007)

na dann kannstes morgen nacht ja gleich wieder schön einsauen... wer kommt morgen eigentlich alles mit?

kupfermark und ich auf jeden fall... treffpunkt wieder 19uhr an der brücke?


----------



## bax75 (22. Januar 2007)

Ja, bin auch wieder dabei! Vorausgesetzt wir haben keine geschlossene Schneedecke... (grad fängts an zu schneien!!!)

Jetzt auch mit größerem Akku


----------



## kupfermark (22. Januar 2007)

Ja, bin schon dabei! 

@jj: Filmsche guggn war geil! Sind grad am kopiert-werden und bring ich Dir morgen gleich wieder mit (viertel vor sieben)

Werd allerdings tagsüber am Bodensee sein, sollte ich es nicht rechtzeitig schaffen, ruf ich an. 

Gilt auch für bax (TP halb 7 rum in Blaustein?!)

Hey, hab grad in WP geschaut: El martinos beikt wieder !!!!

Gr
KM


----------



## El Martinos (23. Januar 2007)

Jupp, hilft ja alles nix, dat Frühjahr kommt unaufhaltsam...


----------



## sharkslayer (23. Januar 2007)

bin auch dabei


----------



## junkyjerk (23. Januar 2007)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Hey, hab grad in WP geschaut: El martinos beikt wieder !!!!



na dann kann er ja heute abend gleich mitkommen... oder wie?


----------



## Don Stefano (23. Januar 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> na dann kannstes morgen nacht ja gleich wieder schön einsauen...


Jup, mach' ich. 


			
				bax75 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, bin auch wieder dabei! Vorausgesetzt wir haben keine geschlossene Schneedecke...


Wieso nicht? Schnee ist total griffig, nur auf blankem Eis fährt sich's nicht so gut (ohne Spikes).

@All: Ich hab übrigens gestern beim Anbringen des neuen Kabels meine 20W IRC-Birne gekillt. Jetzt hab' ich halt die 35W drin.


----------



## junkyjerk (23. Januar 2007)

@don stefano: na auf die leuchtkraft bin ich ja mal riesig gespannt heute abend.

@all: bis heute abend 19uhr anner brücke..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (23. Januar 2007)

so letztes mal biken heute für 2 wochen, denn donnerstag gehts ab ins warme...


----------



## tbird (23. Januar 2007)

öhm also ich komm heut abend mit. n freund von mir würd auch mit kommen, nur gibts da nen problem: er hat keine gute lampe (nur ne LED + Halogen, funzel eben) und er ist nicht SOO fit (30km gehn aber)...

hat jemand noch ne ersatzlampe oder so was?

ach ja und kann jemand nen helm für meinen kollegen mitbringen?


----------



## lectron (23. Januar 2007)

werd mich heute auch noch anschließen. Habt hoffentlich keine monsterrunde vor, ist doch ziemlich frostig.

@jj: kannst ich mir auch mal den ein oder anderen film ausleihen? brauchst sie wohl sowieso nicht wenn du in der sonne liegst.


----------



## bax75 (23. Januar 2007)

Mal ne blöde Frage: fahrt Ihr nachher alle mit Spikes? Nur mal aus Interesse gefragt. Ich  hab nämlich kein Bock der einzige Idiot ohne Spikes zu sein der sich dann alle par Meter auf die Fresse packt...   

Auf dem Weg von der Arbeit nach Hause wars stellenweise höllisch glatt!


----------



## junkyjerk (23. Januar 2007)

@tbird: schön, dich endlich mal kennenzulernen. helm und lampe hab ich leider jeweils nur eine.

@lectron: die filme kannste alle für 2 wochen haben, ich bring dir die nachher mit.

@bax75: ich hab auch keine spikes.


----------



## axx (23. Januar 2007)

Ich schaffs heut leider nicht bis 19 Uhr, muss noch arbeiten  ich wünsch euch viel Spass


----------



## Don Stefano (23. Januar 2007)

bax75 schrieb:


> Auf dem Weg von der Arbeit nach Hause wars stellenweise höllisch glatt!





junkyjerk schrieb:


> @bax75: ich hab auch keine spikes.


Ich hab auch keine Spikes, glatt ist es hauptsächlich auf der Straße. Im Wald und auf den Feldwegen ist ja immer genug Schotter.


----------



## Don Stefano (23. Januar 2007)

Sodele, Dämpfer liegt ausgebaut neben mir. Falls ich es schaffe, bringe ich ihn morgen gleich beim Jehle vorbei. Das Radl hab ich auch noch ein wenig gepflegt. Es tut mir echt leid, dass ich so lange aufgehalten habe. Nächstes Mal erscheine ich nur mit 1a gewartetem Bike, versprochen. 

Ich hoffe ihr habt euch den Spaß nicht verderben lassen und seid alle heil wieder zu hause angekommen. Bis zum nächsten Mal.


----------



## carmin (23. Januar 2007)

Lagen zufällig auch Bäume ausgebaut neben Euch? Bin ja froh, da letzten Donnerstag nicht mehr runtergefahren zu sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (23. Januar 2007)

Technischer Defekt ist immer ärgerlich, war schade, dass Du nicht mehr mit konntest. Die Tour war nämlich noch ganz lustig, so im Schneegestöber. Diesmal leider ohne Beweisfotos (um die anderen neidisch zu machen  )


----------



## junkyjerk (23. Januar 2007)

so, auch wieder daheim, war das geil im schnee... also meine dicken winterhandschuhe hab ich jetzt immer dabei.... ich hoffe, ihr seid alle gut zu hause angekommen.

@tbird: hoffentlich haben wir dich nicht allzu sehr verschreckt.


----------



## axx (23. Januar 2007)

Bin auch so neidisch. Bei Nacht durch Neuschnee zu kurven ist doch soooooo schön  

Was ist den kaputt gegangen? Hat der Dämpfer Luft und Öl gespuckt?



Don Stefano schrieb:


> Es tut mir echt leid, dass ich so lange aufgehalten habe.



Nicht der Rede wert. Ich saß schließlich im Warmen


----------



## junkyjerk (23. Januar 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> Lagen zufällig auch Bäume ausgebaut neben Euch? Bin ja froh, da letzten Donnerstag nicht mehr runtergefahren zu sein...



diese alten kamellen


----------



## tbird (24. Januar 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @tbird: hoffentlich haben wir dich nicht allzu sehr verschreckt.



nope. hat irre spass gemacht, auch wenns für mich wirklich an die grenzen ging. ICH hoffe, dass ihr nicht zu sehr enttäuscht wart von mir, ich hab euch ja doch öfters mal warten lassen -.-


----------



## Don Stefano (24. Januar 2007)

axx schrieb:


> Was ist den kaputt gegangen? Hat der Dämpfer Luft und Öl gespuckt?


Der ist nur einfach sang- und klanglos in sich zusammengesackt und war auch nach mehrmaliger Luftzufuhr nicht mehr dazu zu überreden seinen Dienst wieder aufzunehmen. Vorhin war ich noch beim Jehle damit: Müssen wir einschicken, dauert mindestens eine Woche. Bin ich froh, dass ich noch den Stahlfederdämpfer zu hause hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (24. Januar 2007)

tbird schrieb:


> nope. hat irre spass gemacht, auch wenns für mich wirklich an die grenzen ging. ICH hoffe, dass ihr nicht zu sehr enttäuscht wart von mir, ich hab euch ja doch öfters mal warten lassen -.-



Damit bist du nicht alleine, ich hab mich beim vorerst ersten mal auch Total überschätzt Jetzt n bissl Trainieren bevor es wieder mit geht.


----------



## HypnoKröte (24. Januar 2007)

-Edit-


----------



## tbird (24. Januar 2007)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Damit bist du nicht alleine, ich hab mich beim vorerst ersten mal auch Total überschätzt Jetzt n bissl Trainieren bevor es wieder mit geht.



aber du warst immerhin immer vor mir 

trainieren werd ich jetzt aber auch. und mir spikes zulegen...

kann jemand mir einen tip für gute spikes geben?


----------



## bax75 (24. Januar 2007)

Ja, Spikes würde ich mir auch leisen. Hat jemand eine gute Adresse wo man die Teile bestellen kann? Ich hab was läuten hören, daß es schon mal eine Sammelbestellung im Forum gab. Weiß noch jemand wo das war? Dann würde ich mich bereit erklären eine Sammelbestellung zu machen.


----------



## carmin (24. Januar 2007)

Nokian Freddies in der 990g-Version. Zu 64.90 (wow!) bei
http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/Nokian/Freddies+Revenz+SWA+336+Spikes+Drahtreifen

Alternativ auch Schwalbe Ice Spiker, gabs auch schon mal das Paar für 66 Euro.


----------



## axx (24. Januar 2007)

Hat jemand heut oder morgen vielleicht Lust, eine kleine Runde zu fahren? Oder mein ihr die Schneeschicht ist mittlerweile zu dick zum Biken?


----------



## carmin (24. Januar 2007)

Ach, das wird man schon sehen. So lange der so locker liegt wie grade, erwarte ich keine größeren Probleme. Schnee hat für mich sogar den Vorteil, dass es viel heller ist und meine Ersatzfunzel auch reichen könnte. (Ich nehm an, wir fahren dann keine fiesen Trails und auch nicht zu lange?) Also bei so einer Kurzrunde am Donnerstag wär ich dabei.


----------



## axx (24. Januar 2007)

Lange fiese Trails klingt gut 
Dann also morgen 19 Uhr Herrlinger Bhf?


----------



## kupfermark (24. Januar 2007)

Ist ja ein Heimspiel für mich! Klar bin ich auch dabei!!

Gr 
Mark


----------



## junkyjerk (24. Januar 2007)

heul, ich will auch.. 2 wochen ohne bike wird echt hart, da muss ich dann wieder doppelt ran, wenn ich wieder da bin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharkslayer (24. Januar 2007)

bin wohl auch dabei


----------



## gasman (24. Januar 2007)

das is echt bitter. dieser goile schnee und ich hab n termin mitm versicherungsfuzzi. 
hab heut morgen noch schnell einen von den selbergemachten spikereifen  auf das vorderrad der stadtschlampe montiert, konnte kaum in die arbeit fahren vor lauter spass. bin fast zerflossen vor mitleid mit den armen autofahrern, denen so viel im leben verlorengeht


----------



## junkyjerk (24. Januar 2007)

gasman schrieb:


> das is echt bitter. dieser goile schnee und ich hab n termin mitm versicherungsfuzzi.



hat dein sohn angekündigt, demnächst mädels flachlegen zu wollen ("lausbubenversicherung") oder was?


----------



## carmin (24. Januar 2007)

axx schrieb:


> Dann also morgen 19 Uhr Herrlinger Bhf?


Das is ja mal ein Angebot 



junkyjerk schrieb:


> heul, ich will auch.. 2 wochen ohne bike wird echt hart


Auf welche warme Urlaubsinsel gehts denn?



gasman schrieb:


> das is echt bitter. dieser goile schnee und ich hab n termin mitm versicherungsfuzzi.


Hast nicht noch ein Zweitrad für ihn? Könnt das ja auf der Tour bereden.


----------



## bax75 (24. Januar 2007)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Ist ja ein Heimspiel für mich! Klar bin ich auch dabei!!



Au ja: Heimspiel!
Bin dabei!


----------



## junkyjerk (24. Januar 2007)

@all: ich verabschiede mich aus diesen kalten gefilden in eine wärmere gegend... voraussage bis zu 28°C. da werd ich wohl mehr punkte im pool sammeln müssen beim schwimmen... naja tauchen geh ich ja auch noch..

ich grüss dann mal die pharaonen von den ulmer bikern... 

bis in 2 wochen dann.. hoffentlich ist der schnee dann wieder weg und der frühling da..


----------



## axx (24. Januar 2007)

So, hab grad noch die Freddies montiert. Der Duft nach frischem Gummi macht mich schon ganz heiss auf den ersten Snowride 

Hab beim Reifenwechsel bemerkt, dass meine Gabel Öl verliert. Dummes Ding.  Hab echt grad keine Lust auf Gabelservice machen.

@jj:ich wünsch einen schönen Urlaub!


----------



## tbird (25. Januar 2007)

viel spass jj!

ich werd mich heute erstmal meinen ersten prüfungen hingeben, mal schaun wie das wird ^^


----------



## Don Stefano (25. Januar 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> Alternativ auch Schwalbe Ice Spiker, gabs auch schon mal das Paar für 66 Euro.


Sind die Nokians auch doppelt so gut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (25. Januar 2007)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Sind die Nokians auch doppelt so gut?



Also ich bin den Nokian WXC 300 jetzt zwei Jahre gefahren, und es sind eigentlich kaum Abnutzungen zu erkennen. Bei den Ice Spiker ist der Verschleiss wohl größer.

Die Nokian-Spikes haben Spitzen aus Wolframcarbid:



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Wolframcarbid  ist eine nichtoxidische Keramik und entsteht aus den chemischen Elementen Wolfram und Kohlenstoff. [...] Es zeichnet sich durch besondere Härte aus, die beinahe so hoch ist wie die Härte von Diamant.


----------



## axx (25. Januar 2007)

Traumwetter.

@gasman: haste dem Versicherungsfuzzi schon abgesagt?


----------



## gasman (25. Januar 2007)

diesmal gings nur um die hausversicherung... sonst alles im grünen bereich.

wie schauts aus morgen (?), übermorgen (?).....meine nokians stinken immer noch nach neu


----------



## kupfermark (25. Januar 2007)

So, schön wars wieder (Lautertal, Kiesental..) wenn auch anstrengend, weil wir einen Grossteil durch den Schnee schieben mussten..

@sharky: hätten Dich noch angerufen, aber ich hatte Deine Nr nicht und axx war ohne handy unterwegs.

@gasman:
Bin übers WE in M. 

Bis nächste Woche dann,
KM


----------



## axx (25. Januar 2007)

Wieder ein misslungener Versuch, eine kurze Runde zu fahren 

Super wars! Und die Freddies fahren sich prächtig.


----------



## carmin (25. Januar 2007)

jaa, und trotzdem einen WP-Punkt zu wenig  Und die Trails waren zT doch ganz schön fies.


gasman schrieb:


> rad liebevoll geduscht, abgetupft, geölt und ins bettchen gebracht. selber geduscht, jetzt pizza und bier. herrlicher tag


Frosch liebevoll enteist, nicht abgetupft, nicht geölt, aber ins Warme gestellt. Selber geduscht, jetzt ein feiner Quark. Flaues Gebein. Herrliche Nacht.

gasman: überübermorgen gehts nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bax75 (26. Januar 2007)

So: Nochmal zum Thema Spikesreifen: Kenn jemand den hier
http://www.actionsports.de/Reifen/Conti-Spike-Claw-240-26X21::9864.html

der kostet (nur) 34.90 EUR

Gruß Axel


----------



## carmin (26. Januar 2007)

Kennen tu ich den leider nicht. Steht da was vom Material? (Edith meint grade, gehärteter Stahl.)

Ansonsten: 25 Prozent mehr Nägel fürs gleiche Geld.

Nochmal Edith (kann sie sich das nicht vorher überlegen?): Nicht, dass man den Bikeblättchen glauben müsste, aber MB findet den Conti nicht so doll: http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/sixcms/detail.php?id=75765&template=d_mb_parts_testbrief05


----------



## gasman (26. Januar 2007)

jetzt nochmal ein gutes angebot...
samstag, 1300, brücke...
da isses hell und maximal warm.....
wenn keiner zusagt fahr ich alleine STRASSE...


----------



## carmin (26. Januar 2007)

STRASSE 
Das kannst Dir doch nicht antun...

Hm, da ich sogar zufällig meine Samstagsbesorgungen weitgehend heute erledigen konnte, könnte ich mir sogar vorstellen, statt Sonntag schon morgen zu fahren. Allerdings fahr ich nicht ohne axx, denn nur er weiß den Ort eines Schildes, das ich unbedingt fotografieren muss. Vielleicht meldt er sich noch?


----------



## carmin (26. Januar 2007)

Wollte nur nochmal betonen, dass die Ice Spiker gegen die Haltbarkeit der High-End Freddies _natürlich_ nicht anstinken können, aber deshalb noch lange nicht schlecht sind! Bin bisher ganz gut damit gefahren...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2436999#post2436999
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2406028#post2406028
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/215480/cat/5345
... und hab mich nur deshalb vorne für einen neuen entschieden, weil er in schneller gefahrenen Kurven dann doch Verschleißerscheinungen zeigte.

Was is jetzt morgen?


----------



## gasman (26. Januar 2007)

@ carmin
ich drohe ja auch nur mit strasse, damit du dich erweichen lässt...
und so bette ich denn das müde haupt zur ruhe in der hoffnung dass axx ein einsehen hat....


----------



## axx (27. Januar 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> Allerdings fahr ich nicht ohne axx





carmin schrieb:


> Was is jetzt morgen?





gasman schrieb:


> ich drohe ja auch nur mit strasse





gasman schrieb:


> in der hoffnung dass axx ein einsehen hat....



Da guckt man nichtsahnend zwischen Kneipe und Schlafengehen nochmal ins Forum, und wird gleich so zum Biken genötigt 
Eigentlich hatte ich morgen zwar anderes geplant, aber nix, was man nicht auf So. verschieben könnte. Was tut man nicht alles, damit die lieben Bikerkollegen ihren Spass haben 

Wir könnten ja schon um 12 starten, damit's abends nicht so spät wird?

Gute N8


----------



## carmin (27. Januar 2007)

axx schrieb:


> Da guckt man nichtsahnend zwischen Kneipe und Schlafengehen nochmal ins Forum


Forum einschalten ist sowas wie Licht einschalten.



axx schrieb:


> und wird gleich so zum Biken genötigt


Mit Blick auf meinen Mikrozyklus wäre mir Sonntag ja auch lieber, aber bevor sich gasman was antut...

Du kannst aber wirklich auch noch nein sagen, wir kriegen das schon hin.


axx schrieb:


> Wir könnten ja schon um 12 starten, damit's abends nicht so spät wird?


Gerne.

Vor einer endgültigen Zusage möcht ich aber nochmal auf die Schneelage schauen, ich höre grade nur die Schneepflüge vorbeirauschen.


----------



## axx (27. Januar 2007)

Hmm. Wo ist bloss die Sonne hin, die die letzen Tage durchs Bürofenster zu sehen war? Bei mir schneits grad kräftig.

Wie schaut's bei euch aus? Was mach mer?


----------



## carmin (27. Januar 2007)

Also hier kommt grade keine Schneeflocke vom Himmel. Jetzt scheint sogar die Sonne durch. Gibt wohl immer wieder kurze Schneeschauer, wobei wir davon dank Leelage nicht so viel abkriegen werden.

Hab eben mal den gasman geweckt, und er war einverstanden mit 12 an der Brücke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bax75 (27. Januar 2007)

@carmin: Ja, ich hab auch grad gesehen daß die Contis (nur) gehärtete Stahlspikes haben, die Nokians carbid (also Hartmetall). Ich denke das hält die Kanten der Spikes auf jeden fall länger scharf.

@gasman, axx, carmin: Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß heute

@tbird und alle anderen: Ich möchte Morgen die Bestellung bei bike-components losschicken. Also wer noch Teile braucht (ob Freddies oder was anderes) ist herzlich eingeladen mir bis morgen Mittag bescheid zu geben. Das mit der Kohle regeln wir dann per PM.

Gruß Axel


----------



## axx (27. Januar 2007)

Eine schöne Wintertour war das heut  
@carmin: mailst Du mir noch die Fotos

@bax75: bei Nokian solltest du mit mehrmonatigen Lieferzeiten rechnen. Es sei denn, du findest einen Händler, der sie auf Lager hat.


----------



## gasman (27. Januar 2007)

sodele, alles wieder hübsch gewaschen und gebügelt. 
wenn sich noch jemand unschlüssig ist, wegen der spikereifen.....
also unter regulären umständen seh ich von carmin nur die rückansicht, heute hatte ich den eindruck, dass er an manchen stellen eher heftiger kämpfen musste, als axx und ich. wir haben beide freddies hinten drauf, carmin hat ice spiker. wohlgemerkt, das gilt nur was vortrieb anging, bergab wars wie immer....aber vorne hat carmin auch den freddie drauf. also, wenn schon geld ausgeben für spikes, dann besser in was richtig gutes investieren. sonst hat man vielleicht nur die halbe freude.


----------



## carmin (27. Januar 2007)

gasman, danke für das schmeichelhafte Türchen, ich hätts jetzt eher auf meinen miserablen Fitnesszustand geschoben. 

Aber es war schon hart heut. Ohne Schnee hätten wir für diese Runde höchstens zwei Stunden gebraucht, so warns deutlich über vier.

Anbei eine Bilderauswahl. Das erste zeigt uns vor dem Kampf durch die Schneeverwehungen (nett, wenn man das Beik einfach stehen lassen und davon laufen kann). Das zweite zeigt eine Schlittendropperin. Das dritte ein Erdferkel. Das vierte und fünfte schließlich axx und gasman auf dem Schlittenhang.


----------



## Don Stefano (27. Januar 2007)

Schöne Bilder, ich finde aber, dass die Schlittenfahrerin dynamischer aussieht als der Rest der Mannschaft (inkl. Erdeferkel).

@Bax: Welche kaufst du jetzt?


----------



## carmin (28. Januar 2007)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder, ich finde aber, dass die Schlittenfahrerin dynamischer aussieht als der Rest der Mannschaft (inkl. Erdeferkel).


Dafür gibt es gute Gründe. Zum einen die gute Bodenhaftung der Reifen, zum andern, dass Biker ihr wehendes Haar unterm Helm verstecken.


----------



## bax75 (28. Januar 2007)

@Don Stefano: Ich nehm die Freddies


----------



## gasman (28. Januar 2007)

eilt nicht. winter is vorbei. ab näxte woche wird wieder kurz/kurz gefahren....
hoffe ich.


----------



## kupfermark (28. Januar 2007)

Mhm, bei max 3-5 Grad kurz/kurz fahren ist schon was für die ganz harten..
Freut mich, dass ihr was für den WP und eure Fitness getan habt, während ich ins bajuwarische Grosstadt-Leben abgetaucht bin.

Wg Nightride die Woche: Di wirds bei mir wahrscheinlich nix, weil ich da  geschäftlich wohl zu lang unterwegs sein werd. Höchstens 19:30. 

Kann sonst jemand Mo oder Mi? Do geht ja eh wieder klar.

Gruss
KM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (29. Januar 2007)

bax75 schrieb:


> @Don Stefano: Ich nehm die Freddies


Danke, hat sich wohl echt erledigt. Ich habs gestern geschafft, den einzigen Snowride für diese Saison zu machen. 6 Stunden durch den Sulzschnee war schon etwas anstrengend.  Gegen Nachmittag wurde es dermaßen nass, dass mir die Schuhe von oben her voll gelaufen sind. Beim Test Fatal Bert gegen Dicke Betty hat diese eindeutig den besseren Grip. Da hätten Spikes gar nix gebracht.

Heute morgen ist der Schnee in der Stadt komplett weg. Teilweise sind die Straßen sogar schon wieder trocken. Soll ich diese Woche zur kurzen Hose das Rennrad mitbringen? 



			
				kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> Wg Nightride die Woche: Di wirds bei mir wahrscheinlich nix


Schade, schade - es hat aber auch seine guten Seiten: Dann können wir es mal etwas gemütlicher angehen lassen.


----------



## sharkslayer (29. Januar 2007)

ich haette vermutlich heute abend einen MRT slot zu fuellen. haette jemand interesse?
so gegen 19:00


----------



## sharkslayer (29. Januar 2007)

slot vergeben


----------



## carmin (29. Januar 2007)

Schick doch mal die Infos, die Du sowieso schicken wolltest. Insbesondere, wo man hinkommen soll.

Ach, schon vergeben. Naja, kannsts ja trotzdem schicken.


----------



## gasman (29. Januar 2007)

bei mir ginge evtl. morgen abend. sonst jemand??
edit 21:50
ob morgen was geht ist wieder unsicher. geschäft.


----------



## Don Stefano (29. Januar 2007)

Ich würde morgen ziemlich sicher fahren wollen. Alleine traue ich mich aber noch nicht ins unsichere Schwabenländle. Geht wer mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (29. Januar 2007)

So, hab mich heute von Sharky durchleuchten lassen, und habs jetzt schwarz auf weiss: auch ich habe ein Herz, und es bewegt sich sogar noch  





Leider hat der Tomograph mein Zwerchfell nicht gefunden, und ist vor lauter Schreck abgestürzt. Auch ein Reboot half nicht weiter. Drum haben wir nach der Hälfte schon Schluss gemacht.


----------



## bax75 (29. Januar 2007)

Hab auch Lust morgen zu fahren. Von mir aus auch gern erst um 19:30.


----------



## sharkslayer (30. Januar 2007)

auf meine naechsten gehaltsabrechnung steht dann -1.49x.000 euro

... nachdem mit die 1.5 mio fuer den scanner abgezogen wurden ;-)
aber heute morgen glaube ich laeuft er schon wieder.


----------



## kupfermark (30. Januar 2007)

Haalllooo, noch jemand online?

Bin doch schon zuhause. Fahren geht also, wie üblich um 19 Uhr. 

Gr Mark


----------



## axx (30. Januar 2007)

Hmm. Also bei einer kleinen Runde wär ich dabei.
Aber dann erst am 19:30, bin grad noch am arbeiten.


----------



## kupfermark (30. Januar 2007)

Oh, gleich wieder ne "kleine Runde"? So wie letzte Woche? Na gut. 19:30 passt!


----------



## gasman (30. Januar 2007)

hab heut morgen vor dem weg in die arbeit extra noch den spikereifen weggemacht, weils doch warm werden sollte.....
morgens wars aber noch ganz schön rutschig.......
hingemault, die stadtschlampe is aber heil geblieben.....
bei mir gibts wieder n paar blaue flecken....
mal sehn wie's morgen wird......da is wieder lange heimfahrt angesagt


----------



## carmin (30. Januar 2007)

in der Frühe Glätte, in der Späte Siffe :-/

axx: magnetisiert ist nicht schlecht, kannst Dir schon die Klickpedale sparen.

sharkslayer: könnt Ihr eigentlich auch Knie visualisieren?


----------



## sharkslayer (31. Januar 2007)

knie geht natuerlich auch, ist aber ne andere baustelle und im rahmen der studie leider nicht moeglich.

ich habe gestern an der stuttgarter strasse gegen 20.00 noch die beiden night rider getroffen, die mit ihren monsterfunzeln mal kurz in meine richtung guckten ob denn frei ist. echt hell die dinger


----------



## bax75 (31. Januar 2007)

sharkslayer schrieb:


> ich habe gestern an der stuttgarter strasse gegen 20.00 noch die beiden night rider getroffen, die mit ihren monsterfunzeln mal kurz in meine richtung guckten ob denn frei ist. echt hell die dinger



Müßten zu dem Zeitpunkt 3 gewesen sein. Später dann 4 und noch später nur noch 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (31. Januar 2007)

So, mal wieder back 2 topic!

Morgen um 19 Uhr Nightride, wenns nicht schifft?! 

Wer ist dabei??


----------



## bax75 (1. Februar 2007)

Wenns nicht schifft bin ich auch dabei!


----------



## carmin (1. Februar 2007)

... wie kommt Ihr eigentlich darauf, dass es schiffen könnte?

Mich plagt zur Zeit leider ein (hoffentlich bald vorbeigehendes) gesundheitliches Problem, und zu allem Überfluss ist jetzt auch meine Nabe ausgelaufen  (Nur um hier noch ein paar kreative Ausreden anzubringen )

Bald hat mich gasman im WP...

Wie war eigentlich die Schlammlage am Dienstag so?


----------



## Don Stefano (1. Februar 2007)

Ich auch, wenn's nicht so spät wird. Stahldämpfer ist eingebaut, Rädchen fein geputzt und bereit, neu eingesaut zu werden.


----------



## axx (1. Februar 2007)

Bei mir kommt heut vermutlich mein neuer LRS an, den muss ich heut abend abholen und auspacken. Da bleibt keine Zeit für einen Nightride  

@carmin: dann wünsch ich Dir und deiner Nabe gute Besserung. Von BC hab ich noch nix gehört, da wartest du ja jetzt vermutlich schon drauf.
Der Schlamm am Dienstag war von bester Qualität


----------



## axx (1. Februar 2007)

Bitte beim Nightride heut abend dran denken:



			
				wikinews.org schrieb:
			
		

> Unter dem Motto Alles Ausschalten! findet am 1. Februar 2007 von 19:55 bis 20:00 Uhr eine weltweite Aktion gegen den Klimawandel statt.
> 
> Zahlreiche Umwelt- und Naturschutzorganisationen haben die Weltbevölkerung aufgerufen, am 1. Februar für fünf Minuten den Strom auszuschalten. Im Rahmen der fünf Schweigeminuten sollen das Licht und alle sonstigen elektrischen Geräte ausgeschaltet werden, um die Mitmenschen, Medien und Politiker auf die tägliche Energieverschwendung aufmerksam zu machen. Die Aktion soll dazu anregen, das Problem der drohenden Klimakatastrophe auf internationaler Ebene verstärkt zu diskutieren.


----------



## carmin (1. Februar 2007)

... das kommt beim Nightride natürlich besonders stimmungsvoll 



axx schrieb:


> Von BC hab ich noch nix gehört, da wartest du ja jetzt vermutlich schon drauf.


Solangs am Wochenende nicht Eis & Schnee gibt (wovon nicht auszugehen ist), ist das kein Problem. (Soll ich mich eigentlich auf Samstag oder Sonntag einstellen?)


----------



## gasman (1. Februar 2007)

@carmin
nixda mit gasman. der hockt noch immer brav inner maloche. son mist.


----------



## kupfermark (1. Februar 2007)

So, wieder zuhause! Schlammlage war gut, bax, don stefano u ich haben uns wieder mal schÃ¶n eingesaut  

Etwas zu wÃ¶rtlich hats don stefanos Akku mit dem Satz âAlles Ausschalten!â gemeint. Er hat kurz vor dem Einstieg in den gasman-trail tatsÃ¤chlich bei der weltweiten Aktion gegen den Klimawandel mitgemacht. Allerdings war er etwas zu spÃ¤t dran und die 5 min hat er auch nicht eingehalten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbird (1. Februar 2007)

hm...habt ihr eigentlich mal wieder lust, einen keuchenden, langsamen, den-berg-hochschiebenden studenten bei einer eurer runden mitzunehmen?

ich frag lieber vorher...ned dass ichs mir mit allen versau -.-


----------



## kupfermark (1. Februar 2007)

Klar, wir nehmen jede(n) mit  

@bax: davon hatten wirs vorhin


----------



## carmin (1. Februar 2007)

Don Stefano, das nenn ich Engagement! Hoffentlich lässt sich der Klimawandel davon beeindrucken.

Grade gesehen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3377204 ... kennt Ihr ja


----------



## tbird (2. Februar 2007)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Klar, wir nehmen jede(n) mit



das hab ich letztes mal schon gemerkt. nur bin ich doch n ganzes stück langsamer wie ihr und ihr habt (grad am ende) recht lange auf mich warten müssen...

nuja, ich geb grad n bissl gas um mehr kraft und kondition aufzubauen. dass das ned in 2 monaten geht, ist mir auch klar. aber ich will doch wenigstens die 40 ode 50km-runde mit euch mithalten können (ohne dass ich nen kompletten berg [rommel-steige] hochschieben muss).


----------



## Don Stefano (2. Februar 2007)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Etwas zu wörtlich hats don stefanos Akku mit dem Satz Alles Ausschalten! gemeint. Er hat kurz vor dem Einstieg in den gasman-trail tatsächlich bei der weltweiten Aktion gegen den Klimawandel mitgemacht. Allerdings war er etwas zu spät dran und die 5 min hat er auch nicht eingehalten...


Das war leider eine Zwangsabschaltung  wegen verschwenderischem Umgang mit Ressourcen - sprich die 35W-Birne saugt den Akku schneller leer als die 20W.

Hat Jemand zufällig eine 20W/24° IRC übrig, die er mir verkaufen könnte?  Ich glaube nach torocks Sammelbestellung dürften da ein paar übrig sein. Ich selbst habe leider nicht damit gerechnet, dass ich das Ding soo schnell kaputt bekommen würde.


----------



## gasman (2. Februar 2007)

ok, back 2 topic, wie kupfermark zu sagen pflegt...
wer fährt morgen früh, oder später vormittag...
muss heute abend auf ne veranstaltung, später auf ne feier, bin aber über handy erreichbar, schau auch ganz spät noch mal rein, ob jemand bock hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (2. Februar 2007)

Sonntag geht bei Dir ned?


----------



## carmin (2. Februar 2007)

Sonntag wär mir aktuell auch lieba :-/

(Hat eigentlich jemand zufällig Loctite 511 Gewindedichtung daheim rumliegen...?)


----------



## tbird (2. Februar 2007)

machts ihr ma wieder ne bissl gediegenere (ned full-speed) tour? ich wär mitte / ende nächste woche dann mal wieder bei einer dabei...


----------



## gasman (3. Februar 2007)

@ axx + carmin
hmmm...also bei der witterung dachte ich dran, am sonntag mal zum strassentraining  zu gehen
@all
und wollte mich daher zum ausgleich heute mal kurz einsauen. ich würde so gegen halb elf losmachen.


----------



## carmin (3. Februar 2007)

tbird schrieb:


> machts ihr ma wieder ne bissl gediegenere (ned full-speed) tour?


Also wenn ich dabei bin, wirds automatisch gediegen 



gasman schrieb:


> strassentraining


genau.


----------



## gasman (3. Februar 2007)

dafür wars heute echt dreckig


----------



## tbird (4. Februar 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> Also wenn ich dabei bin, wirds automatisch gediegen



und das soll ich jetzt glauben?


----------



## gasman (4. Februar 2007)

sodele, wieder da...
macht auch mal laune NICHT putzen zu müssen und ausserdem ein dreistelliges km-ergebnis auf dem tacho zu haben


----------



## tbird (4. Februar 2007)

freak -.-


----------



## axx (4. Februar 2007)

Wir haben uns heut bei strahlendem Sonnenschein durch Tiefschnee gekämpft...





... sind enge steile Serpentinen gefahren (und auch geschoben ) ...





... und haben die Aussicht genossen.





  schön wars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (4. Februar 2007)

Schöne Fotos 


tbird schrieb:


> und das soll ich jetzt glauben?


Ja klar. War wieder extrem gediegen heute. Mittlere Geschwindigkeit vermutlich < 10 km/h. (Bei ca. 5 Kilo Schlamm am Bike )

gasman, wohin fährst eigentlich, wenn Du mit dem Renner unterwegs bist? Hast mal wieder Deine alten RR-Kumpels gesehen? (Bin übrigens froh, dass ich Dir im WP grade nochmal davongekommen bin...)


----------



## tbird (4. Februar 2007)

hm nett  

wo hast die bilder gemacht ?


----------



## gasman (4. Februar 2007)

hey bockstarke bilder; wo wart ihr denn?? könnt ja glatt neidisch werden
bin über eine bayerische schleife ins württembergische: achstetten, westerflach, laupheim, zurück ins illertal und heim. straßen trocken, kein verkehr und schöne sonne. ungewöhnliche verhältnisse für mitten im winter.


----------



## axx (4. Februar 2007)

Bad Urach


----------



## carmin (4. Februar 2007)

... und Hohenneuffen. Zeitweise wussten wir auch nicht mehr so genau, wo wir waren. "Entspricht die Lage unserer Vorstellung?" -- "Ich habe grade keine Vorstellung, wo dieser Weg auf einmal herkommt". Ich _liebe_ solche Unterhaltungen (wirklich!)


----------



## axx (4. Februar 2007)

Im Anhang noch ein kleines Bilderrätsel: Was ist auf dem Foto zu sehen?

[ ] Dreck
[ ] eine perfekt dosierbare Felgenbremse
[ ] ein Grund, warum sich der Joe jetzt eine Scheibenbremse kauft


----------



## carmin (4. Februar 2007)

[X] Wertvolles, nahrhaftes Regenwurmfutter
[X] dahiner ein innovativer Sicherheitsabstreifer, der ein Eindringen dieses Regenwurmfutters in die sensiblen Hinterbau-Lagersysteme verhindert.
[X] Leider ist dieser Abstreifer (im Gegensatz zu meinen Verzögerungsblechen) nicht tauglich, Wanderern durch Kreischen bei Nässe einen Blick des Entsetzens auf das Gesicht zu zaubern.


----------



## Don Stefano (5. Februar 2007)

gasman schrieb:


> strassentraining


Wieso? Straßentraining bei dem Wetter is doch voll geil. Kein Matsch, kein Rad putzen. Ich hab die Gelegenheit auch genutzt. 

Am Dienstag wird wieder gesuhlt - wer ist dabei?


----------



## bax75 (5. Februar 2007)

So hab grad mein Bike zu Andy gebracht - der baut mir meine neue Gabel ein 

Für morgen heißt das aber leider: Ich kann nicht mit zum Nightride


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (5. Februar 2007)

wenn ich des bilderrätsel so anschau, dann kann ich nur sagen....strassentraining hat auch was für sich.
du kommst heim..und hängst das rad an den haken...fertig


----------



## axx (5. Februar 2007)

Und das sagt einer, der einen Gartenschlauch griffbereit hat  ... so einen Luxus möcht ich mal haben...

Morgen macht mich das Wetter nicht wirklich an, da werd ich maximal eine kleine Teer+Schottter-Runde machen. Oder etwas Technik.



bax75 schrieb:


> So hab grad mein Bike zu Andy gebracht - der baut mir meine neue Gabel ein



Was denn für eine?


----------



## sharkslayer (6. Februar 2007)

ich habe fuer morgen 18:30 einen - und naechste woche mittwoch zwei termine frei. wer haette interesse?


----------



## bax75 (6. Februar 2007)

@axx: Eine Marzocchi MX Comp ETA mit 105mm. 
Nichts Spektakuläres also - ich hab aber die Hoffnung, daß die im Gegensatz zu meiner alten Galbel vielleicht ein bischen federt


----------



## axx (6. Februar 2007)

Also: Stefan und ich treffen uns um 19:30 am Bahnübergang Örlinger Straße und fahren eine kleine Asphalt+Schotter-Runde (Lohnetal, ca. 2h).

Kommt noch jemand mit?


----------



## kupfermark (6. Februar 2007)

Ist das da, wo wir stefan letztes mal getroffen haben, hinterm Blautalcenter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (6. Februar 2007)

Nein, das ist hier


----------



## kupfermark (6. Februar 2007)

Ach da. Nö, komm heut nicht mit, hab noch bisschen Büro-Arbeit vor mir.

Euch viel Spass!


----------



## Don Stefano (6. Februar 2007)

Mist, das hab' ich ja wohl zu spät gesehen.


----------



## axx (6. Februar 2007)

Ich glaub ich werd doch mal über ein neues Schutzblech nachdenken...
so eine tolle Gesichtsbräune wie heute bekomm ich ja nichtmal nach 4 Wochen Strandurlaub


----------



## chickenway-user (7. Februar 2007)

gasman schrieb:


> wenn ich des bilderrätsel so anschau, dann kann ich nur sagen....strassentraining hat auch was für sich.
> du kommst heim..und hängst das rad an den haken...fertig



Machs wie ich, gar kein Training. Minimiert zusätzlich den Verschleiß...

Ne, Rad einfach ins Eck schmeißen geht auch nach ner Schlamm Tour 

Wenn wir schon grad dabei sind, ich hab zwar keinen Bock auf Radfahren, würd's aber morgen trotzdem mal wieder machen. Wer dabei?


----------



## kupfermark (7. Februar 2007)

Wenns nicht gerade schneeregnet, bin ich dabei.


----------



## gasman (7. Februar 2007)

hab mich grad aus donauwörth heimgequält..son fieses wetter, aber wenigstens nicht so windig...
morgen schon wieder rad?? weiss net


----------



## bax75 (8. Februar 2007)

Das Wetter sieht gut aus - Gabel ist eingebaut - dann kanns ja los gehen! 
Wer kommt noch mit?
1900 Brücke?


----------



## kupfermark (8. Februar 2007)

Ich!


----------



## chickenway-user (8. Februar 2007)

Vielleicht.
Ich bin hier grad ein bisschen am Durchdrehen (nein, eigentlich ist alles gut) und bin jetzt schon fertig und ich glaub ich schnapp mir lieber das fette Fully und hoppel ein bisschen durch die Stadt oder lern Wheelies oder sowas. Aber ich kann ja mal vorbeikucken. An der Brücke.
Also doch nicht vielleicht. Ich nehm den fetten Hobel. Damit komm ich aber bei euch nicht mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (8. Februar 2007)

Bax und ich haben uns diesmal zu zweit bei sternenklarem Himmel einigermassen eingesaut  

Am WE bin ich wieder beim Minne-Singen. 

Bis nächste Woche dann,
Gruss 
KM


----------



## junkyjerk (8. Februar 2007)

@all: ick bin wieder da!!!


----------



## carmin (9. Februar 2007)

Sternenklarer Himmel...? Da hätte ich wohl etwas früher heimfahren sollen :-/ Und zu allem Regen wars noch stockdunkel.


----------



## tbird (9. Februar 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @all: ick bin wieder da!!!



sers 

na, wie war dein urlaub?


----------



## gasman (9. Februar 2007)

gibts jemanden, der nicht heute abend minne-singen, glotze gucken oder abhängen muss??
würde mich bereit erklären, dann das gesäuberte gute teil auch einzusauen...
treffen z.b. brücke, uhrzeit mal sehn, ob wer reagiert


----------



## junkyjerk (9. Februar 2007)

bin ein wenig erkältet, hätte aber schon bock... wann solls losgehen?


----------



## junkyjerk (9. Februar 2007)

hmm, ich glaub, ich muss noch ein wenig das gute wetter ausnutzen gehen... hat einer bock auf biken die nächste halbe stunde?


----------



## chickenway-user (9. Februar 2007)

gasman schrieb:


> gibts jemanden, der nicht heute abend



JA, muss saufen. 


Semester ist over...


----------



## gasman (9. Februar 2007)

falls noch jemand reinschaut...
junky und ich treffen uns um 1600 an der brücke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (9. Februar 2007)

so, wieder daheim vom day- und nightride mit gasman... haben unterwegs noch bei kupfermark vorbei geschaut... war sehr schön, endlich wieder aufm bike zu hocken, aber sehr, sehr schlammig war´s...


----------



## gasman (9. Februar 2007)

yep, diesmal geht nix mit heimkommen und s rad einfach an n haken hängen. fürche da muss ich morgen mitm spachtel ran...
aber ich sags euch, was ham wir uns schön eingesaut!!! ausserdem hats mich mit dem von junky perfekt eingenordeten lenker erstmalig nicht bei der Einstiegskante am gasman trail gemault..


----------



## junkyjerk (12. Februar 2007)

mann, ich wollte am wochenende eigentlich auch mal mein singlespeed putzen, aber nachdem ich am sonntag den ganzen tag beim umzug geholfen hab, muss ich wohl heute abend ran..


----------



## El Martinos (12. Februar 2007)

Oh mann, ich meld mich zur Zeit ja nicht oft, aber wenn ich seh, was in meinem WP-Team grad ab geht... JJ, gehts noch? 4*Krafttraining am Tag eintragen mit jeweils 2 Punkten??? 

Das führt am Sinn des WP doch ein wenig vorbei... 

...und ist unfair gegenüber denen, die wirklich trainieren... ;-)


----------



## junkyjerk (12. Februar 2007)

El Martinos schrieb:


> ...und ist unfair gegenüber denen, die wirklich trainieren... ;-)



wie soll ich denn das bitte verstehen?

manchmal könnt ich mich in den ar*** beissen, diesen *****wp angefangen zu haben.


----------



## axx (12. Februar 2007)

Es zweifelt ja niemand an, dass du beim Krafttraining warst. Aber die Eintragungen sind so halt regelwidrig. Genauso wie das Aufsummieren vom täglichen Arbeitsweg.

Aber ich denke, es gehört einfach zum WP dazu, dass ein paar Leute beshicen. Ich reg mich dadrüber nimmer auf.
Hast mir ja schon im Herbst empfohlen, mir deshalb "nicht ins Hemd zu machen".



junkyjerk schrieb:


> manchmal könnt ich mich in den ar*** beissen, diesen *****wp angefangen zu haben.



Wieso, fühlst du dich so unter Druck gesetzt, dass du deine Eintragungen "tunen" musst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El Martinos (12. Februar 2007)

Also, der letzte Satz war natürlich Spaß...  

Aber wenn wir uns nicht an die Regeln halten, macht der WP halt wenig Sinn...  

Oh mist, mir ist gerade Schweiß auf die Tastatur getropft, sitz schon seit um 8 heut morgen auf der Rolle...


----------



## junkyjerk (12. Februar 2007)

ich fühl mich nicht unter druck gesetzt und mit "tunen" hat das meiner meinung nach auch nix zu tun...


----------



## axx (12. Februar 2007)

dann isses ja gut


----------



## El Martinos (12. Februar 2007)

Also dann mach doch einfach alle streitbaren Einträge von 2mal am Tag schnorcheln bis 2mal am Tag schwimmen bis 2mal am Tag zur Arbeit fahren bis 4mal am Tag Krafttraining raus und gut is...  

Dann sind wieder alle glücklich und zufrieden und die innere und äußere Teamwertung stimmt wieder..


----------



## Der Stefan (12. Februar 2007)

@ jj

Hab gerade gesehen daß du die "zweifelhaften" Einträge rausgenommen hast... 
Eine wahrhaft ritterliche Geste! 

Gruß aus Kamünd
Stefan


----------



## axx (13. Februar 2007)

Mal was anderes:

Ich hab mir vor paar Wochen schöne leichte Schläuche mitbestellt. Jetzt merk ich grad, dass ich beim Bestellen wohl etwas verpeilt war und sie mit Autoventil statt Sklaverandventil bestellt hab  

Hat jemand Interesse an den Schläuchen?

*[Werbetrommel ein]*
_Die Schwalbe extralight Schläuche wiegen nur sagenhafte 130g, ihr spart also bei 2 Stück rund 200g im Vergleich zu normalen Schläuchen. Da ihr das Gewicht an rotierender Masse einspart, entspricht das locker einem halben Kilo "normaler" Gewichtsersparnis. Mit diesen Schläuchen rollt ihr quasi fast von alleine die Berge hoch. Die Schläuche sind auf Dichtigkeit getestet und maximal luftdruckstabil. Also kein nerviges Nachpumpen wie bei Latex-Schläuchen. Für Reifen von 1.5" - 2.35". Autoventil.
_*[Werbetrommel aus]*

Das Päärchen kostet im Laden so 15 EUR, bei mir deutlich weniger


----------



## carmin (13. Februar 2007)

Ja, mit Schläuche bestellen hab ich auch immer Schwierigkeiten... Ich nehm halt immer die für vierfuffzich.

Ist die Unwucht durch das Autoventil tatsächlich so groß?

Hat hier jemand zufällig Interesse an TSG Kniescheinbeinschonern oder HAC4-Zubehör?


----------



## axx (13. Februar 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> Ich nehm halt immer die für vierfuffzich.



Kein Wunder dass du am Berg so langsam bist 
SCNR



carmin schrieb:


> Ist die Unwucht durch das Autoventil tatsächlich so groß?



Interessante These. Wer behauptet denn sowas?
Ich hab nur keine Lust, meine Felgen aufzubohren...


----------



## sharkslayer (13. Februar 2007)

ich braeuchte ein usb-adapter fuer den hac4. haste den?


----------



## carmin (13. Februar 2007)

Also ich hab eine HAC4-Dockingstation mit seriellem Anschluss plus einen Seriell->USB Adapter. Könnts Dir morgen ja mal zeigen, dann probiersts aus, obs geht bei Dir.

Hätte auch noch einen HAC4-Lenkerhalter mit Trittfrequenz-Anschluss und -Sensor (zB fürs Zweitrad).

(Grund ist, dass seit letztem Sommer mein HAC tot ist und ich keine Lust hab auf nen neuen, und Reparatur hätte sich nicht gelohnt.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharkslayer (13. Februar 2007)

ja bring mal mit, vielleicht geht's ja.


----------



## junkyjerk (13. Februar 2007)

wann trifft man sich heute zum biken?


----------



## sharkslayer (13. Februar 2007)

ich koennte ab 19.30 (wenn's nicht giesst)


----------



## Don Stefano (13. Februar 2007)

Ich kann heute leider nicht mitfahren, weil ich mich ein wenig unpässlich fühle und morgen früh um 7 schon wieder Richtung Stuttgart aufbrechen muss. Da schone ich mich diese Woche lieber ein wenig.


----------



## kupfermark (13. Februar 2007)

Ich fahr heut auch nicht, wird mir zu knapp. Setz mich dafür noch bisschen auf die Rolle..


----------



## sharkslayer (13. Februar 2007)

uih, da bin ich aber erleichtert, dass eh nix geht!!

komm grade nach hause, wollte mich eiligst in die klamotten stuerzen und stelle voller schreck fest, dass ich das letzte mal vergessen habe, meinen akku einzustecken. wenn jetzt heute was gegangen waere ... das waere aber aergerlich gewesen!

mal was anderes - bestellt demnaechst jemand lampenbedarf?


----------



## gasman (13. Februar 2007)

@axx
hallo hast du die felgen genau gecheckt. ich hab bei mir so ne art adapter dringehabt, die man rausziehen konnte und dann haben autoventile durchgepasst.


----------



## chickenway-user (13. Februar 2007)

axx schrieb:


> *[Werbetrommel ein]*
> Für Reifen von 1.5" - 2.35".
> [/I]*[Werbetrommel aus]*



Die passen leider nicht in meine 2,5" Downhillschlappen. Sonst wär das optimal, da ein bisschen gewicht zu sparen....

Ne, eigentlich fahr ich nur alte geflickte Baumartkschläuche...


----------



## kupfermark (13. Februar 2007)

Ach, wenn hier gerade Parts vertickt werden:

Braucht jemand von euch einen Hund? Labbi-Border-Colli-Mix, 9 Monate alt. Cooler Hund, allerdings etwas zu allergen für meine Mitbewohnerin..

Ach, und nen fetten Stallhasen hätten wir auch noch zuviel ;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (14. Februar 2007)

Teile verchecken?

Hab grad ziemlich viel übrig. Eher unteres Preissegment. Falls noch wer was braucht 

Brauchen tät ich grad noch a gescheite Gabel (150 mm) fürs Fully. Plus das passende Steckachsvorderrad. Und alte Speichen in 258mm falls noch wer was hat...


----------



## kupfermark (15. Februar 2007)

Falls von euch jemand vorhat, sich dieses niveaulose Massen-Sauf-Gelage in der Stadt anzutun -                    werd wohl in der Kulisse sein  

Hat denn morgen jemand tagsüber Zeit zu biken???

Gruss
KM


----------



## carmin (15. Februar 2007)

Welches Massen-Sauf-Gelage? Hab ich irgendwas verpasst?


----------



## axx (15. Februar 2007)

Nein. Da verpasst man glaub ich nix. Zumindest als Faschingsmuffel  

Wenn ich so aus dem Fenster schau, wär mir auch eher zum Biken als zum Saufen zumute.


----------



## gasman (15. Februar 2007)

ja, geht jetzt noch einer zum beiken? ich hab kein bock auf schlamm, aber was halbziviles tät ich schon fahrn. ich könnte ab ca. 1800. von mir aus danach noch 'n bier


----------



## carmin (15. Februar 2007)

Der axx will.

(gasman, hat bei Dir gestern auch immer die Nase vibriert?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El Martinos (15. Februar 2007)

@Mark:

Bis nachher...


----------



## chorge (15. Februar 2007)

So, muss mich endlich auch mal wieder zu Wort melden!

@Gasmann: Meine Schulter ist wieder 1A! (Dafür hat jetzt mein Dad den gleichen Spass...)
@Carmin: Hab dich schon im Allgäuforum gegrüßt!
@Mark: Was macht der Aussendienst? Auch so viel Bock z.Zt.?

@all: Hab morgen spontan Urlaub genommen - bin am Fellhorn beim Skifahren. Kommt wer? Bin notfalls einfach an meiner gelben Hose, blauen Jacke und weißem Helm zu erkennen...


----------



## carmin (15. Februar 2007)

chorge schrieb:


> @Carmin: Hab dich schon im Allgäuforum gegrüßt!


Bscht, das is doch axxens Geheimprojekt 

Skifahren jetzt auch mit Helm...?

Ich darf hier vielleicht noch den Hinweis von Wurmspecht weitergeben, dass am 17. April in Ulm nochmal eine Art Outdoorfilm Station macht. Der MTB-Anteil im Trailer ist nicht allzu hoch, aber wir haben unter uns sicher auch ne Menge Freepaddler, Freeskifahrer, Freerollschuhfahrer und Freekraxler. Basejumper sowieso. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich da hinwill, aber interessieren würd mich schon, was aus dem Typ geworden ist, der da grade mit dem Eispickel seine Klettergrundlage sauber abtrennt.


----------



## gasman (15. Februar 2007)

hey chorge, schön von dir zu hören. kann  leider morgen nicht schifahrn. gehe aber am woe. berwang oder ehrwald oder so...
komm jetzt grad von allein-schotter-asphalt-lonetal runde zurück. war ok, aber mit ein paar leuz isses lustiger.


----------



## tbird (16. Februar 2007)

@carmin: hammergeiler trailer!


----------



## junkyjerk (16. Februar 2007)

trailer sieht super aus, dann lasst uns mal karten reservieren... wer kommt wieder mit? war ja ganz lustig beim letzten mal, zudem ist die zeit diesmal ein wenig humaner...


----------



## kupfermark (16. Februar 2007)

chorge schrieb:


> @Mark: Was macht der Aussendienst? Auch so viel Bock z.Zt.?



Iss richtig geil grad, in der Infekt-Zeit ....  



chorge schrieb:


> @all: Hab morgen spontan Urlaub genommen - bin am Fellhorn beim Skifahren. Kommt wer? Bin notfalls einfach an meiner gelben Hose, blauen Jacke und weißem Helm zu erkennen...



Ach, das hätt ich früher wissen müssen. Urlaub hab ich nämlich auch genommen (dem Kater zuliebe, wird el_martinos auch nicht anders gehn, gell ?  ), ausserdem hab ich fürs Fellhorn hier noch zwei Tageskarten rumliegen..


Der Trailer iss ja mal echt cool, bin dabei. Schade, dass es erst im April ist..


----------



## torock (16. Februar 2007)

fürs fellhorn hab ich auch noch ne karte rumliegen. Ist mir leider ein wenig zu spontan. Zudem muss ich morgen mittag noch kurz an die Uni.


----------



## sharkslayer (16. Februar 2007)

ich komm jetzt hier grade a weng durcheinander ... wer faehrt jetzt wann wohin skifahren? wie siehts denn mit radln am we aus?


----------



## carmin (16. Februar 2007)

Also ich fahr definitiv nicht Ski 

Am Sonntag würde ich sehr gerne mal wieder ausführlicher biken gehn.

(Eigentlich hätt ich riesige Lust, dies auf einer Skipiste zu tun, aber das ist am Wochenende wohl eher eine schlechte Idee, und für einen halben Tag würde ich weite Anfahren auch nicht gutheißen.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El Martinos (16. Februar 2007)

Ich wünscht ich wär ein Huhn.... Oh shice, nie wieder Alkohol. Fahr mal kurz mit dem Rad zum Jehle, hoffentlich werd ich nicht kontrolliert...  

Aber lustig wars gestern schon...


----------



## tbird (16. Februar 2007)

hm...nette location letze woche aus versehen gefunden 







gott war das schlammig ^^

(und ja sry weil wegen ohne helm und so -.-)


----------



## junkyjerk (16. Februar 2007)

also nach den 2 tagen schulung muss ich morgen und am sonntag unbedingt aufs  rad das schöne wetter ausnutzen... wer geht mit?


----------



## carmin (16. Februar 2007)

Also morgen net, für Sonntag überlegen wir uns noch ne Tour.



kupfermark schrieb:


> Cooler Hund, allerdings etwas zu allergen für meine Mitbewohnerin..


Gibts auch hypoallergene Hunde, oder ist das Projekt Hund damit schon wieder gestorben...? (Hatte mich schon auf sowas gefreut )



tbird schrieb:


> (und ja sry weil wegen ohne helm und so -.-)


Dafür hast wenigstens keine Schutzbleche


----------



## tbird (17. Februar 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> Dafür hast wenigstens keine Schutzbleche



ja wenigstens was, gell? 

hm...hoffentlich wird das noch was mit dem wetter heut ^^


----------



## junkyjerk (17. Februar 2007)

also sonntag tour bin ich auf jeden fall dabei... sagt bescheid, wann und wo wir uns treffen.... vielleicht auch ein wenig weiter weg? mitm zug? oder wieder zu stefan nach schwäbisch gmünd


----------



## kupfermark (17. Februar 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> Gibts auch hypoallergene Hunde, oder ist das Projekt Hund damit schon wieder gestorben...? (Hatte mich schon auf sowas gefreut )



Der Hund ist noch da, weil sich bis jetzt noch niemand gemeldet hat, ausserdem gewöhnt man sich überraschend schnell an so ein Tier. Der hat jetzt halt erstmal ein extra-Zimmer. Biken gehn mit Hund wär sicher auch lustig, aber dazu müsste er erstmal besser hören. 

Biken wird bei mir dieses WE nix, fühl mich nicht so gut..


----------



## carmin (17. Februar 2007)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Biken wird bei mir dieses WE nix, fühl mich nicht so gut..


Ach schad, ausgerechnet, wenn du mal nicht Minnesingen musst. Was hast?

Jo und der axx ist heute früh vom Postmann überrascht worden und kann morgen vermutlich auch nicht mit. Sind wir dann zu dritt, oder hat noch jemand Lust?

Also in Gmünd kenn ich mich net aus, tät mich aber schon mal über eine geguidete Stefan-Tour freuen  Allerdings hab ich kein Auto und auch wenig Lust, nach Gmünd ca. 1:40 im Zug zu sitzen. In Geislingen könnten wir aber auch ne prima Tour machen. Startzeit wäre flexibel, zB 10:00 an Hbf. (Wer DING-Card hat, mitbringen.)

Könnten wir uns dabei auf nicht ganz so krasse Geschwindigkeiten einigen?  Dafür gerne krasse Trails.


----------



## lectron (17. Februar 2007)

Hätte morgen auch lust. mein zeitbudget liegt aber bei max 4-5 h. Startzeit wäre mir egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (17. Februar 2007)

Hm, 4--5 Stunden könnte für Geislingen etwas knapp werden... Wir könnten natürlich auch einfach wieder nach Blaubeuren gurken. Oder Du bildest mit sharkslayer ein Team. Er hat ja auch noch familiäre Verpflichtungen, wie man das so schön sperrig nennt (vor der Heirat heißt das noch Minnesang).


----------



## junkyjerk (17. Februar 2007)

geislingen hört sich gut an, wann gehts los? ich hab zeit...


----------



## carmin (17. Februar 2007)

Wärs okay für Dich, wenn wir uns um 10 am Hbf-Nebeneingang treffen?

Um 10:10 fährt ein RE in 16 Minuten nach Amstetten, und wenn www.ding-ulm.de grade gehen würde, könnt ich Dir auch sagen, was es kostet...


----------



## chorge (17. Februar 2007)

So. war also nun gestern und heut am Fellhorn beim Skifahrn... GEIL!!!! Da ich ne Allgäu-Gletscher-Card hab, bin ich extrem flexibel und kann fast immer mit ans Fellhorn, wenn einer von euch fährt. Naja, das sit der Vorteil, wenn man in KE wohnt... Also, wenn's euch bizzelt: PM und los geht's!!!


----------



## kupfermark (17. Februar 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> Ach schad, ausgerechnet, wenn du mal nicht Minnesingen musst. Was hast?




Bin ziemlich platt, hab Fieber und muss nun daheim minnesingen 

Euch viel Spass morgen!


----------



## junkyjerk (17. Februar 2007)

@carmin: ich bin um 10 am nebeneingang, da wo die polizeiautos immer stehen oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (17. Februar 2007)

wer geht denn noch mit?


----------



## carmin (17. Februar 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @carmin: ich bin um 10 am nebeneingang, da wo die polizeiautos immer stehen oder?


genau!


----------



## lectron (17. Februar 2007)

Geh wahrscheinlich auch mit  , hab fast schon ein OK bekommen.

Wie habt ihrs denn geplant?
10.10 nach amstetten, dann ein paar stunden die Gegen unsicher machen und dann mim zug aus geislingen heim?

@jj. fährst du mim singlespeed?


----------



## axx (17. Februar 2007)

Puh, geschafft. Mein Rad ist wieder einsatzbereit.
Ich schaffs wohl morgen nicht bis 10 

Kommt jemand so ab 12 zu einer Runde mit? Ich dachte so Richtung Schelklingen. Brillenhöhle, Bannwald, Schlossturm...

Bin jetzt erstmal weg  , ich kuck dann heut nacht oder morgen nochmal rein. Bis dann.


----------



## carmin (18. Februar 2007)

lectron schrieb:


> Geh wahrscheinlich auch mit  , hab fast schon ein OK bekommen.
> 
> Wie habt ihrs denn geplant?
> 10.10 nach amstetten, dann ein paar stunden die Gegen unsicher machen und dann mim zug aus geislingen heim?


Super! Also was die Tour angeht, sind wir absolut flexibel; wir können jederzeit umplanen und auch früher Schluss machen. Praktisch wärs aber schon, wenn wir wieder in Amstetten ankommen, denn Fahrradmitnahme ist nur zwischen Amstetten und Ulm kostenlos. Trifft sich aber auch ganz gut, wenn man am Schluss nochmal nach Türkheim oder zur Schildwacht hochfährt.



axx schrieb:


> Puh, geschafft. Mein Rad ist wieder einsatzbereit.
> Ich schaffs wohl morgen nicht bis 10


Och bittööö. Würd sich doch anbieten, Deine neuen Stopper gleich auf der Tennisplatz-Abfahrt zu testen.


----------



## El Martinos (18. Februar 2007)

Mark, gute Besserung Dir! Warens doch ein paar zugige Ecken zuviel am Donnerstag?


----------



## junkyjerk (18. Februar 2007)

also dann bis nachher um 10 am bahnhof... gut´s nächtle

@lectron: jupp ich nehm das ss


----------



## axx (18. Februar 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> wir können jederzeit umplanen und auch früher Schluss machen.



Ein paar Stunden später losfahren wär ideal  
Ich wünsch euch viel Spass!

Gute Nacht.


----------



## carmin (18. Februar 2007)

ohhhjee, da war wohl der Anti-Faschings-Fez länger als der Faschingsfez.
Wünsche gute Rekonvaleszenz.


----------



## lectron (18. Februar 2007)

Also bis nachher um 10.
Nachdem carmin für nicht ganz so krasse Geschindigkeit plädiert und junky mim ss unterwegs ist, werde ich mein kleines Rad mal noch tourentauglicher machen. Hat einfach höheren spaßfaktor.
Mal schauen ob das hinhaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (18. Februar 2007)

jau, ich muss jetzt noch schnell nen zentner dreck vom rad kratzen, sonst nimmt mich die bahn vielleicht nicht mit. also bis gleich dann


----------



## junkyjerk (18. Februar 2007)

so, wieder daheim von der supertollen ausfahrt in geislingen, carmin nochmals tausend dank für das zeigen der geilen trails.... ich grinse immer noch...


----------



## lectron (18. Februar 2007)

Welch ein Wintertag. 
Super Wetter, hammer trails, ein paar nette wanderer, was braucht das Bikerherz mehr .

carmin the Guide


----------



## carmin (18. Februar 2007)

Danke für die Geduld beim Trailsuchen 

Hab den Tag auch sehr genossen. Vom ersten Serpentinentrail war ich sehr positiv überrascht, dann das Wahnsinnswetter und schon verdächtig freundliche bzw zum Schäkern aufgelegte Wanderer ("Seien Sie froh, dass ich nicht Ihre Mutter bin, sonst hätten Sie längst Hausarrest, und die Fahrräder wären im Keller eingesperrt" <- zu geil)

Aber jetzt bin ich platt, das gibts gar nicht. Ist solch ein Leistungstief im Winter normal...?

Schad, dass wir nicht mehr Fotos gemacht haben. Weil noch Platz ist, zeig ich Euch mein Abendessen (_bevor_ ich es gegessen habe, falls Zweifel kommen). Genau die richtige Kalorienzahl nach so nem Tag.

Gute Nacht.

ps: lectron, wenn Du mir Deine Mailadresse zu-pm-st, kriegst die Fotos noch in groß. jjs Adresse hab ich.


----------



## El Martinos (18. Februar 2007)

Hut ab!!! (10 Uhr losfahren, 16 Uhr daheim, Zug, Pasta, Trails suchen und DANN NOCH fünfeinhalb Stunden netto auf dem Bike... ) 

Okok, ich lass es ja schon...


----------



## carmin (18. Februar 2007)

plus Anfahrt zum Bahnhof.
Essen gibts erst daheim.
Und beim Trails suchen sitzt auch aufm Bike.


----------



## El Martinos (18. Februar 2007)

Ah ok, dann ist ja alles klar...  

...wie konnt ich Dummerchen nur...


----------



## Der Stefan (18. Februar 2007)

El Martinos schrieb:


> Hut ab!!! (10 Uhr losfahren, 16 Uhr daheim, Zug, Pasta, Trails suchen und DANN NOCH fünfeinhalb Stunden netto auf dem Bike... )
> 
> Okok, ich lass es ja schon...



Nicht schlecht, wenn man bedenkt dass der Zug einfach schon 23 min. braucht... aber man kann ja auch im Zug Kreise fahren, gilt dann ja auch. 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## junkyjerk (18. Februar 2007)

Der Stefan schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht, wenn man bedenkt dass der Zug einfach schon 23 min. braucht... aber man kann ja auch im Zug Kreise fahren, gilt dann ja auch.
> 
> Gruß
> Stefan



ist so nicht richtig, wir sind von ulm nach amstetten gefahren, das waren 15min fahrt. ich bin jung und brauch die punkte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El Martinos (18. Februar 2007)

Na dann kann ichs ja doch noch auf den zweiten Platz in unserem Team schaffen...


----------



## junkyjerk (18. Februar 2007)

na dann leg mal los. die teamwertung wirds dir danken


----------



## axx (18. Februar 2007)

So, guten Abend, bin auch wieder daheim. Wäre beinahe ins Auge gegangen, so ganz ohne Lampe.

Nachdem niemand mit mir Biken wollte heul und es um 12 in Ulm noch immer neblig war heul, hab ich mir auf der Alb einen schönen Tag gemacht  
Ich war zwischen Wiesensteig und Weilheim unterwegs:

Herrliche, trockene Trails...




prächtige Aussicht...




anspruchsvolle Abfahrten...




300hm am Stück, wo hat man das schon in Ulm...



(sieht auf dem Foto gar nicht so viel aus  )

Wo ward ihr denn in Geislingen genau unterwegs?


----------



## junkyjerk (18. Februar 2007)

das musste mal den carmin fragen..

wie ich sehe, haste schon die scheibenbremsen montiert? und biste zufrieden? welche haste nun genommen? sehen wie oros aus.. k24?


----------



## axx (18. Februar 2007)

Ich hab die K24 genommen. Gefällt mir sehr gut  
Der Umstieg von den versifften V-Brakes ist aber schon heftig. Mich hät's heute mehrfach beinahe gemault, weil ich mit aller Kraft am Bremshebel gezogen hab, so wie ichs halt gewohnt bin  

Leider sind beide Bremsleitungen viel zu lang. Bei manchen Leuten waren wohl gleich die Fittings mit dabei, die man zum Kürzen braucht. Bei mir leider nicht. War bei Dir was dabei?
Wenn man die als Ersatzteil kauft, soll das pro Bremse 16.50 kosten 

Die Hope Pro II Naben sind klasse. Ich werd meine Klingel demontieren.


----------



## kupfermark (18. Februar 2007)

El Martinos schrieb:


> Fahr mal kurz mit dem Rad zum Jehle



Aber untertreiben muss mans ja auch nicht, der Punkt sei Dir schon  gegönnt  

So, ich geh jetzt ins Bett. Ich glaub die Sauferei hat mein Immunsystem dermassen heruntergefahren, dass sich ein paar Viren bei mir breit machen konnten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El Martinos (18. Februar 2007)

Ups, den müsst ich ja noch eintragen...  Gute Besserung Suffkopf!


----------



## carmin (19. Februar 2007)

axx schrieb:


> Wo ward ihr denn in Geislingen genau unterwegs?


Da schwätz mer anderswo drüber... Deine Tour sieht übrigens auch sehr gediegen aus.



junkyjerk schrieb:


> welche haste nun genommen? sehen wie oros aus.. k24?


Hast das jetzt aus dem Bild erkannt?  <- so groß kann ich meine Augen gar nicht machen


----------



## junkyjerk (19. Februar 2007)

naja, er hatte mit der formula geliebäugelt, die k18 ist aber schwarz, die k24 silber... deshalb mein schluss aus dem bild

@axx: mach mal ein bild von deinem bike in jetziger konfiguration... würd mich mal interessieren, wie´s jetzt ausschaut


----------



## axx (19. Februar 2007)

Wenn es mal wieder geputzt ist  

Was ich von dir noch gerne wüsste:


axx schrieb:


> Leider sind beide Bremsleitungen viel zu lang. Bei manchen Leuten waren wohl gleich die Fittings mit dabei, die man zum Kürzen braucht. Bei mir leider nicht. War bei Dir was dabei?


----------



## junkyjerk (19. Februar 2007)

hmm bei mir waren die bremsleitungen genau richtig abgelängt, keine ahnung, warum das bei dir nicht so war. wo hast du die bremsen gekauft?


----------



## sharkslayer (19. Februar 2007)

hat hier irgendjemand einen zentrierstaender?

carmin - heute wollte ich eigentlich endlich mal den adapter testen, aber es haben praktisch gleichzeitig der hac und mein pc den geist aufgegeben ... ich melde mich aber wenn's wieder laeuft.


----------



## carmin (19. Februar 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> wo hast du die bremsen gekauft?


Wahrscheinlich bei www.tandemparts-online.de



sharkslayer schrieb:


> es haben praktisch gleichzeitig der hac und mein pc den geist aufgegeben ...


 Hoffe, es lag nicht am Adapter...


----------



## kupfermark (19. Februar 2007)

sharkslayer schrieb:


> hat hier irgendjemand einen zentrierstaender?



Jo, habisch!


----------



## sharkslayer (19. Februar 2007)

nee, dat ding ging kaputt lange bevor ich den adapter testen konnte. ist wahrscheinlich nur die batterie, wenn die low ist, spinnt er immer ein bisschen

@km - oh klasse, dann muss ich die tage mal kommen und mein hinterrad zentrieren.


----------



## gasman (19. Februar 2007)

@ sharkslayer: du brauchst nicht so oft 8er rausmachen, wenn du das verhältnis gesamtmasse/speiche optimierst. ich check nicht für was km son zentrierteil braucht???
@ all: gibts noch nicht-fasching-geschädigte, die evtl. morgen ne runde beiken gehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (19. Februar 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> hmm bei mir waren die bremsleitungen genau richtig abgelängt, keine ahnung, warum das bei dir nicht so war. wo hast du die bremsen gekauft?



Gleicher Laden wie Du auch. Ja hast du denen die nötige Länge gesagt, und die haben die Leitungen für dich gekürzt, oder hats einfach zufällig gepasst??



gasman schrieb:


> @ sharkslayer: du brauchst nicht so oft 8er rausmachen, wenn du das verhältnis gesamtmasse/speiche optimierst.



Und woher soll er Laufräder mit so vielen Speichen bekommen 
Ich hab bei mir die Gesamtmasse der Speichen optimiert  



gasman schrieb:


> gibts noch nicht-fasching-geschädigte, die evtl. morgen ne runde beiken gehn


----------



## junkyjerk (19. Februar 2007)

@axx: tandemparts-online? da hab ich nicht bestellt, oder meinste cycles4u? meine leitungen haben so gepasst.

@all: nightride morgen? oder vielleicht doch schon etwas früher, hab nämlich morgen nachmittag wegen fasching frei... juhu


----------



## axx (19. Februar 2007)

Also ich könnte evtl. auch nachmittags...
@gasman: wie schauts bei Dir aus?


@carmin: den Witz mit tandemparts-online hab ich nicht kapiert


----------



## carmin (19. Februar 2007)

...najo, vielleicht gibts ja einen shop, in dem es teile fürs tandem gibt, insbesondere bremsen mit gaaanz langen leitungen...

war der jetzt so schlecht :-/
ich muss ins bett


----------



## junkyjerk (19. Februar 2007)

jetzt kapier ich, der carmin hat von seinen moderatorenrechten gebrauch gemacht...


----------



## kupfermark (19. Februar 2007)

gasman schrieb:


> @ sharkslayer: du brauchst nicht so oft 8er rausmachen, wenn du das verhältnis gesamtmasse/speiche optimierst. ich check nicht für was km son zentrierteil braucht???



Stümmt. Das hier wär demnach z.B. ein LR für Sharkslayer:


----------



## kupfermark (19. Februar 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> jetzt kapier ich, der carmin hat von seinen moderatorenrechten gebrauch gemacht...



Um schlechte Scherze machen zu dürfen, brauch man kein zu Mod sein...


----------



## El Martinos (20. Februar 2007)

Dann will ich auch mal:

Das Reh springt hoch, das Reh springt weit, was soll es auch, es hat ja Zeit!
Hellau!


----------



## carmin (20. Februar 2007)

Hier hätten wir übrigens unsere Spikes testen können (und isjaklar, dass die wegrutschen, wenn die auf Seite 8 meinen, selbergebaut seien besser )

Ich hier übrigens nix Modrechte. Für lange Leitungen is jeder selbst verantwortlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torock (20. Februar 2007)

> Mit dem Fahrrad in der Bobbahn

>Man kann sie kaufen oder selber herstellen: Die Spikes. Marke Eigenbau sind > sie immer besser. Dabei werden einfach Schauben mit Unterlegscheiben 
> durch die Mäntel gesteckt. Ohne Spikes haben die Radfahrer keine Chance > über das blanke Eis zu kommen.


----------



## torock (20. Februar 2007)

Geil das geht auch.

http://www.wdr.de/themen/freizeit/freizeitgestaltung/bobbahn_rad/_mo/fotos.jhtml?bseite=2

Muss wohl wieder mal ne Wette verlieren.


----------



## gasman (20. Februar 2007)

sorry, ich kann leider nicht am nachmittag.  normale arbeit. könnte es aber bis ca. 18:00 schaffen, wenn dann noch jemand lust hat


----------



## axx (20. Februar 2007)

Ok, dann 18 Uhr Brücke! Wer kommt sonst noch mit?


----------



## junkyjerk (20. Februar 2007)

ich komm mit...


----------



## torock (20. Februar 2007)

owaaaa 18.00 Uhr. 19.00 wäre mir lieber, sonst fahr ich selber ne kleine Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (20. Februar 2007)

Kein Problem, dann starten wir halt 19 Uhr. OK?


----------



## bax75 (20. Februar 2007)

Ja, 19 Uhr wäre ich auch dabei! 18 Uhr schaff ich nicht...


----------



## gasman (20. Februar 2007)

genial, wäre mit meiner vorgabe 1800 ins rotieren gekommen


----------



## junkyjerk (20. Februar 2007)

also dann bis 19uhr. bis nachher an der brücke


----------



## carmin (20. Februar 2007)

Woa, habt Ihr Euch den Mond angesehen?

Und noch was: Neulich bin ich zufällig auf diesen Artikel über die Sinnlosigkeit eines Zusatzzeichens gestoßen. Und heute seh ich in der Kienlesbergstraße prompt:








​


----------



## bax75 (22. Februar 2007)

Moin! 

Am Dienstag wurde angedacht Donnerstag (also heute) nochmal einen Nightride zu starten wenn das Wetter so gut bleiben würde: Das Wetter sieht für mich ganz hervorragend aus.
Spricht also kaum was dagegen heute nochmal eine Trailrunde zu drehen - der Schlamm zieht auch kaum noch Fäden!  
Also los gebt euch einen Ruck und kommt mit! 19:00 Brücke? (oder Bahnhof Herrlingen?)


----------



## axx (22. Februar 2007)

*ruck*  
Bin dabei.

Kupfermark, wieder fit? El Martinos hat dich im Winterpokal überholt  so langsam besteht Handlungsbedarf bei dir


----------



## kupfermark (22. Februar 2007)

Habs gesehen. Schön, dass noch jemand an mich denkt. Nachdem ich Mo und Di unter widrigen Bedingungen noch gearbeitet hab, bin ich gestern doch noch zum Doc u bin jetzt für den Rest der Woche Krank geschrieben. Biken geh ich erst wieder nächste Woche, ab dann dafür richtig.

@jj: die Anmeldung ist offen, hast Dus schon getan? Gibt bestimmt noch nen zusätzlichen Motivationskick


----------



## junkyjerk (22. Februar 2007)

@kupfermark: hab mich schon angemeldet und das startgeld überwiesen. nun gibt es kein zurück mehr. anmeldung für frammersbach hab ich auch schon gemacht.

ich geh jetzt biken mit flo.. kann heute abend nämlich nicht, da ich ne geschäftliche veranstaltung hab.. im barfüsser


----------



## kupfermark (22. Februar 2007)

Ich find den  Bericht ganz eindrucksvoll, und er motiviert auch, vorher öfters mal aufs bike zu sitzen. 

Und so ein Kommentar dazu stösst bei mir auf völliges Unverständnis:



mady schrieb:


> glaub ich hab euch alle so richig fertig gemacht (vom Kopf her) als ich mit dem Singlespeeder ohne Federgabel die 200er Strecke bewältigte!



Was ist das für ein Mensch? Und der hat noch den 120. Platz gemacht, bei 180 Startern und 141 Finishern.

Sobald ich nächste Woche auf dem Bike sitz, meld ich mich auch an 

Viel Spass beim Biken euch!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (22. Februar 2007)

ja den bericht kenn ich, der ist wirklich super geschrieben...

so bin wieder von meiner nachmittagstour zurück... 1015hm und 61,1km waren´s heute...

hochsträß, blaubeuren, gasman-trail, kreuztrail, sonderbuchanstieg, serpentinentrail in blaubeuren, wieder sonderbuchanstieg, y-weg, wippingen, kantentrail, anstieg nach bermaringen, baumstammtrail, wippinger steige, serpentinentrail von herrlingen, blaustein, ulm.. 

so jetzt duschen, ab in den barfüsser und ein weizen kippen... mensch bin ich fertsch.. scheiss-singlespeeder... 

euch allen viel spass heute nacht...


----------



## bax75 (22. Februar 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> 1015hm und 61,1km waren´s heute...


Uii - staun!  

Also dann bis nachher an der Brücke


----------



## axx (22. Februar 2007)

ja, bis gleich...


----------



## El Martinos (22. Februar 2007)

@JJ: Mensch, da hätten wir auch zusammen fahren können...  

@KM: ICH DENK DOCH AUCH AN DICH!!  

@Rest: Viel Spaß heut abend...


----------



## junkyjerk (22. Februar 2007)

@el martinos: ja das hätte man wissen müssen... schreib doch das nächste mal ins forum, wenn du biken gehst, dann kann man sich noch schnell zusammen telefonieren.

@all: wie war euer nightride?


----------



## axx (22. Februar 2007)

Sehr schön 
Heute warens 4:15, das ist neuer Nightride-Rekord. Am 7.11. warens 5min weniger  

Meine Lampe ist mir diesmal bei voller Fahrt auf dem Trail ausgegangen, ca 30m nach der Kante... gut dass das nicht 31m früher passiert ist


----------



## junkyjerk (22. Februar 2007)

was war los mit der lampe? sicherung rausgeflogen oder nur akku alle?


----------



## carmin (22. Februar 2007)

Fährt wer am Samstag?

Am Sonntag wird mit dem Albverein gewandert  (oder vielleicht auch:  ) Mag da jemand mit?


----------



## axx (22. Februar 2007)

Ich bin am Samstag leider nicht da. Am Sonntag würd ich aber Radeln, sofern das Wetter gut ist.

@jj: Akku alle. Sollte vielleicht doch mal einen Dimmer bauen.

@torock: welchen Atmel willst du zur PWM einsetzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (23. Februar 2007)

axx schrieb:


> @jj: Akku alle. Sollte vielleicht doch mal einen Dimmer bauen.


Das würde aber nix am grundsätzlichen Problem ändern, dass einem die bratbeck ohne Vorwarnung den Strom abstellt...?


----------



## axx (23. Februar 2007)

@carmin: auf Schotterwegen würden ja auch gedimmte 10W reichen. Und dann würde der Akku statt 3.5h vielleicht 5h halten, und das wäre auch für ausgiebige Nightrides genug. Und wenn man die PWM nicht mit einem 555, sondern mit einem Atmel macht, so wie das Torock vor hat, dann kann man ohne viel Aufwand auch gleich noch eine präzise Restlaufzeit-Anzeige implementieren.


----------



## junkyjerk (23. Februar 2007)

also ich wäre zumindest mal da am samstag, wegen biken mein ich... wetter sieht schon wieder so gut aus im moment... mann... was für ein winter.


----------



## carmin (23. Februar 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> Am Sonntag wird mit dem Albverein gewandert


Also das geht um 13:06 am Bf Herrlingen los. mehr...

Da kann man sich vorher ja auch nochmal kurz die Kante geben und dann ganz entspannt mit den Herrschaften den Nachmittag angehen.

Und Mischt ich hab kein Karohemd.


----------



## lectron (23. Februar 2007)

Sonntag wäre ich auch wieder für eine Tour zu haben (Radtour natürlich  ). 
Samstag ist schon ziemlich verplannt.


axx schrieb:


> Und wenn man die PWM nicht mit einem 555, sondern mit einem Atmel macht, so wie das Torock vor hat, dann kann man ohne viel Aufwand auch gleich noch eine präzise Restlaufzeit-Anzeige implementieren.


Mann oh mann, ihr müßt ja Zeit haben an der Lampe so rumzutüfteln .
Ich freue mich eher auf die Nightrides in der man die Lampe nur noch ne 1h braucht, weils davor noch hell war.


----------



## junkyjerk (23. Februar 2007)

na die tage werden ja langsam wieder länger.... watn glück

wegen ausfahrten, hoffentlich hält sich das wetter so genial, wie es gerade ist... mensch, im moment müsste man eigentlich ununterbrochen aufm radl sitzen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bax75 (23. Februar 2007)

Ja, der Nightride gestern war echt Extraklasse! Hat wirklich riesen Spaß gemacht! Danke nochmal an axx für den Trailguide!  
Würde auch gerne am Sonntag nochmal eine Tour fahren - mal sehen wies Wetter aussieht...



junkyjerk schrieb:


> 1015hm und 61,1km waren´s heute...
> hochsträß, blaubeuren, gasman-trail, kreuztrail, sonderbuchanstieg, serpentinentrail in blaubeuren, wieder sonderbuchanstieg, y-weg, wippingen, kantentrail, anstieg nach bermaringen, baumstammtrail, wippinger steige, serpentinentrail von herrlingen, blaustein, ulm..



Also wenn ich meinem GPS glauben kann - was ich für gewöhnlich tue - dann müßtet Ihr bei eurem Dayride ca. auf 1300 hm gekommen sein. 
Bis zum Kantentrail sind wir das gleiche Programm gefahren und wir kamen auf 1050 hm. Ich denk mal das sind die kleinen Gegenanstiege die das GPS natürlich auch mitrechnet. Kann ja mal das Höhenprofil posten wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin.


----------



## junkyjerk (23. Februar 2007)

hmm, mein polar 725i scheint sowieso ein wenig "träge" zu sein, was die hm angeht, bei der salzkammerguttrophy letztes jahr hatte ich statt der offiziellen 3700hm nur 3000hm aufm tacho, aber bei den worldgamesofmountainbike hatte ich dann wirklich die angegebenen 3750hm drauf... komisch..


----------



## Don Stefano (23. Februar 2007)

Meine Herren, da werden ja schon wieder sommermäßig lange Touren gefahren. Mir geht's ein wenig wie Mark, meine Erkältung ist wieder ziemlich abgeklungen. Da kann ich am WE gleich ein bisschen im Regen radeln gehn. 

Nächste und übernächste Woche wird's bei mir aber schon wieder nix, da ich statt in Ulm jeweils 3 Tage in Frankfurt und München auf Kundenworkshop bin. Aber danach bin wieder dabei.


----------



## carmin (23. Februar 2007)

Das Wetter ist morgen wohl schon etwas kippelig, aber prinzipiell hätte ich schon Lust, morgen nochmal nach Geislingen zu düsen. Wer Lust? Ok, das ist extrem kurzfristig jetzt, aber wir könnten das ja dann noch telefonisch ausmachen. Alternativ natürlich wieder längs und quer durch die hiesigen Täler.


----------



## gasman (24. Februar 2007)

geislingen fänd ich sehr ansprechend. kann ab mittags.


----------



## carmin (24. Februar 2007)

hmm ich glaub ich fahr gleich, das Wetter is so schön, und ich muss WP-Punkte nachholen. gasman, wenn Du ab Mittag willst, schließ Dich doch mit nrsTomNU kurz, der geht auch erst da und wollte eh den gasman-Trail gezeigt kriegen.


----------



## gasman (24. Februar 2007)

hallo leutz, ich hab was interessantes gefunden. heisst autal und geht von aufhausen nach bad überkingen runter. am anfang sehr flowig, dann aber eine lange passage mit treppen. den ersten teil kann man nur mit mühe das rad runtertragen, aber dann wirds fahrbar. den albtrauf hoch gehts auf nem schönen singletrail von überkingen nach türkheim. sehr fein. heute waren weder karierte, noch richtige sportler unterwegs....komisch bei den traumbedingungen


----------



## carmin (24. Februar 2007)

... warn wir da nicht sogar schon mal? Gehts da über einen Bach? Muss nachher mal in die Karte gucken.

Hatte mir heute eine Regenjacke eingesteckt und mir vorgenommen, so lang zu fahren, bis es regnet. Aber das Wetter hat gewonnen.

Dafür konnt man das endlich mal fahren:





... ist aber etwas arhythmisch. Vielleicht hilft mehr Speed?

Schlossturm-Anfahrt ist komplett zugeholzt (falls das jemand die nächsten Tage vorhatte...)

Und gasman, die von Dir neulich gesichteten Kona-Rider hab ich auch getroffen. Sie kannten sogar schon den junkyjerk und kupfermark.


----------



## carmin (24. Februar 2007)

Täusch ich mich, oder ist das tatsächlich in der Halde?


----------



## axx (25. Februar 2007)

@gasman: Sorry, hab deine SMS grad erst gelesen. Ich war heut nicht in Ulm. Autal sind wir auch schon gefahren (bzw geschoben). Auffahrt nach Türkheim meinst du vermutlich den schnurgeraden Trail mit den gelegentlichen Kanaldeckeln?

Hats in Ulm gestern abend noch viel geregnet?
Fährt heute jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (25. Februar 2007)

axx schrieb:


> Hats in Ulm gestern abend noch viel geregnet?


Hat eigentlich grade erst damit angefangen. Und auch wenn das Regenradar etwas Anderes zeigt, hab ich den ganzen gestrigen Tag nix von Regen gemerkt.


----------



## gasman (25. Februar 2007)

@axx: genau so wie du sagst. hab im autal nicht nur geschoben, sondern die ersten treppen runter getragen. ein paar bin ich aber auch gefahren im unteren abschnitt. jeweils die letzte stufe im set ist aber ganz schön heftig. den trail nach türkheim hoch find ich für eine albtrauf auffahrt sehr angenehm. gleichmässige steigung, trail, auch für mich, bis auf ein paar kurze stücke ganz oben, fahrbar.

ich werd bei dem wetter heute aufs rad verzichten und vielleicht später noch eine runde laufen. an alle hardliner die heute rausgehen viel spass.


----------



## junkyjerk (25. Februar 2007)

was ist eigentlich mit mtb-news.de los? wenn ich auf die homepage www.mtb-news.de gehe, kommt immer irgendwas mit zoneedit dns services for this domain have expired... blabla.. oder sowas??


----------



## axx (25. Februar 2007)

Gestern gabs wohl ein Problem mit dem DNS. Wenns bei dir noch immer nicht wieder geht, kann das daran liegen, dass dein Internetprovider noch irgendwelche falschen DNS-Einträge im Cache liegen hat...


----------



## junkyjerk (25. Februar 2007)

und wielange dauert das, bis ich wieder darauf zugreifen kann?


----------



## lectron (25. Februar 2007)

bax75 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich meinem GPS glauben kann - was ich für gewöhnlich tue - dann müßtet Ihr bei eurem Dayride ca. auf 1300 hm gekommen sein.
> Bis zum Kantentrail sind wir das gleiche Programm gefahren und wir kamen auf 1050 hm. Ich denk mal das sind die kleinen Gegenanstiege die das GPS natürlich auch mitrechnet.


Bin heute morgen die gleiche Runde wie jj und bax gefahren, weil ich, einerseits spontan ein paar stunden zeit hatte, andererseits mich die diskrepanz zwischen den hm-angaben von jj und bax verwundert hat.

Hab auch mim GPS Geräts gemessen, aufakkummuliert warens 1264 m, geglättet 950 m. Da ich nachm Baumstamm-trail direkt heim bin, gehe ich davon aus das jj seine messung OK war.
@Bax: wie bearbeitest du deine tracks?
Ich verwende GPS-Track-Analyse.


----------



## bax75 (25. Februar 2007)

Hi Lectron!

Wow! Größten Respect! Bei diesem Sauwetter warst Du unterwegs?  

GTA kannte ich bis grade noch nicht. Habs mir eben mal angesehen, konnte aber die Funktion zum glätten nicht finden. Sonst hättte ich meinen Track auch mal geglättet...

Ich hab nochmal verglichen: Das GPS hat 1034mh gemessen. Mit Magicmaps (1.5 und 2.0) und deren Höhendaten komme ich auf 945 bzw. 940mh

Dann hab ich mir mal die Mühe gemacht und die Höhenprofile der 3 Programme übereinander gelegt:






Ich denke die Höhenmessung ist zur Zeit einfach noch eine ziemlich ungenaue Sache. Dazu kommt noch daß wir mit unterschiedlchen Systemen gemessen haben: Die Polar mißt per Luftdruck (kann sich über den Tag ändern und die Messung verfälschen), mein Vista mißt per GPS und Luftdruck (Die vertikale Genauigkeit des GPS-Systems ist bei weitem geringer als die horizontale).

Schöne Grüße 
bax


----------



## lectron (25. Februar 2007)

@bax:
Glätten kannst du über
Trackpoints bearbeiten>>Höhenprofil glätten


----------



## carmin (25. Februar 2007)

bax75 schrieb:


> Ich denke die Höhenmessung ist zur Zeit einfach noch eine ziemlich ungenaue Sache.


Das gilt nicht nur zur Zeit, sondern auf ewig. Denn dahinter steckt ein prinzipielles Problem. Die Küstenlinie Großbritanniens ist bekanntlich auch unendlich lang: Je genauer Du misst, desto länger erscheint sie Dir. Und in ähnlicher Weise ist auch die Höhenmessung eher eine Definitionsfrage als eine Wiedergabe einer (fragwürdigen) Realität.


			
				Benoît Mandelbrot schrieb:
			
		

> Clouds are not spheres, *mountains are not cones*, coastlines are not circles, and bark is not smooth, nor does lightning travel in a straight line.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El Martinos (25. Februar 2007)

Naja, ich würd eher sagen dass das einfach davon abhängt, dass die Höhenmessung meist barometrisch erfolgt.

Nur korreliert der Luftdruck halt nicht mehr so dolle mit der Höhe, wenn sich da die bösen Hoch- und Tiefdruckgebiete einmischen. Und wenn die Temperatur dann auch noch schwankt, dann ist sowieso alle s zu spät. Das rechnen die guten Höhenmesser aber schon raus, deswegen haben die ja auch nen Temperatursensor... 

...und somit ist diese Realität schon nicht mehr so fragwürdig...


----------



## carmin (26. Februar 2007)

Wenn Du Dir zB bei wetteronline die Entwicklung des Luftdrucks anschaust, wirst Du sehen, dass Änderungen um mehr als 10 hPa in 24 Stunden nur bei größeren Wetterumschwüngen auftreten. Die temperaturbedingten Schankungen untertags belaufen sich auf weit weniger.

Ein hPa entspricht einem Höhenunterschied von ca. acht Meter.

Ergo: Es gibt einen Einfluss, aber der erklärt niemals die oben diskutierten 250 Meter Messdifferenz.

Und das "Herausrechnen von Luftdruckschwankungen anhand der Temperatur" macht keinen Sinn. Die Temperaturdifferenzen, die Du erlebst, wenn Du mal aus dem Wald in die Sonne fährst, entsprechen Höhendifferenzen von vielen 100 Metern. Zudem ist der Temperaturverlauf über die Höhe weit weniger verlässlich als der Druckverlauf. Wo die Temperatur _vielleicht_ eingerechnet wird, ist in die Dichte der Luft im Pascalschen Gesetz.


----------



## axx (26. Februar 2007)

Die Höhenmesser summieren teils jeden Anstieg auf (d.h jedes Schlagloch, wie z.B der Garmin), teils nur Anstiege, welche mindestens ein paar HM haben (VDO, HAC).

ich glaub, mal sowas gelesen zu haben:

Garmin: 0.1 m
VDO:    2m
HAC:    >5m
Bei langen Anstiegen/Abfahrten zeigen alle etwa das gleiche an. Bei ebenem bzw. leicht welligem Profil (z.B. Y-Weg nach Blb.) kommen sehr unterschiedliche Werte raus.

Wer gerne mit vielen HM angeben will, dem empfehle ich einen Garmin 

@carmin: ich erwarte noch einen ausführlichen Tourenbericht von deiner Wanderung mit dem Albverein


----------



## lectron (26. Februar 2007)

Die zusätzlich "Genauigkeit" vom Garmin führt ja teilweise zu einem aufakkumulierten Wert der nicht stimmt->5 mal eine Abweichung von 0.2 m gibt auch schon wieder einen Höhenmeter (hat glaube ich nichts mit Schlaglöchern zu tun, kommt auch mal auf ebener Teerstrecke vor).
Deswegen müssen meiner Meinung nach die Garmin Werte geglättet werden.
Ich bin eigentlich davon ausgegangen, dass die geglätteten Werte der "Realität" am nähesten kommen. Nach der Testrunde und bax seiner magic maps Auswertung bleibe ich weiterhin in dem Glauben (will ja nicht mit HM angeben, trotz Garmin  ).


----------



## carmin (26. Februar 2007)

... wie gesagt, es ist ja nicht mal klar, was die "Realität" hier eigentlich ist.

Anderes Beispiel: Selbst so etwas Simples wie Herzfrequenz ist ganz stark eine Frage der Definition.



axx schrieb:


> @carmin: ich erwarte noch einen ausführlichen Tourenbericht von deiner Wanderung mit dem Albverein


Das war _hartkorr_.  Aber alles kann ich hier nicht aufschreiben.

Nun, ich selbst bin ja durchaus mitteilsam, aber wenn ich mit neuen Leuten zu tun habe, höre ich gerne zu, gebe ihnen Raum, möchte erfahren, wer sie sind.  Auch die Wandersleut waren sehr mitteilsam, aber der Rest trifft weniger auf sie zu.  So habe ich Unmengen gelernt über die Herkunft der Flurnamen, über im Arnegger Ried einst versunkene Panzer, über Bahnwärterhäuschen, über den Kalkabbau, über die Burgen, über die lokale Wirtschaft von Telefunken bis Abt, über steinzeitliche Lebensformen, über Höhlen, über die Blautalbotanik (es gibt hier offenbar Blumen, die sonst nur in den Alpen existieren) (und außerdem wächst der rote Becherling nur auf verfaulendem Hasellaub -- schon gewusst?), über Schneckennudeln und Kuchenglasuren, Zigeuner, Ernst Rommel, das Sinfonische Blasorchester Ulm, die Marienskulpturen in der Arnegger Kirche, die Entstehung der Seen bei Wippingen und sicherlich noch viele andere Dinge, die ich grade vergessen habe.

Damit das Ganze einen Sinn machte, musste ich mit der Botschaft "ich bin ein Mountainbiker" förmlich aufdrängen.  Dreimal hab ichs versucht.

Reaktion 1: "Ja wir haben hier natürlich auch viele schöne breite [!] Wege für die Mountainbiker"
Reaktion 2: n/a
Reaktion 3: "Ja der X schimpft immer über die Mountainbiker, aber ich sag immer, wir sind doch Brüder im Geischte [Hoffnung keimt auf].  Wenn uns auf diesem Weg [breiter Schlammweg] einer entgegenkäme, tät ich nix sagen, aber der Albtraufweg ist so schmal, da richten die ganz erhebliche Schäden an [argh]"

Mir (Lusche) war da nicht danach zumute, mit wissenschaftlichen Studien à la Seney et al., Wöhrstein oder White et al. dagegen zu halten.  Hätten sie vermutlich eh nicht akzeptiert.

Der Fortgang im Fall 1 ist noch interessant: "Nein ich habe nix gegen Mountainbiker.  Nur gegen die ganz Wilden, die auf den schmalen Wegen fahren.  Die sind auch so uneinsichtig.  Am Rusenschloss bin ich einmal einen Weg gegangen, der war so kaputt.  Da kam mir so ein Biker entgegen.  Der hat dann natürlich seine Ladung abbekommen." -- Ich darauf: "Naja, ist ja vielleicht auch eine Frage, wie man miteinander umgeht.  Wie man in den Wald hineinruft..." -- Sie: "... so kommts zurück, genau".  Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ihr klar war, was sie da sagte.

Ich gebe zu, ich habe mit dem Gedanken gespielt, bei denen mal einen Gastvortrag über das Mountainbiken und Fair on Trails zu halten.  Aber der Gedanke ist erstmal wieder begraben.

Noch zwei interessante Punkte:

Der SAV erkennt in seiner Altersstruktur einen massiven Handlungsbedarf.  Sie wollen jetzt mit einer Kampagne speziell junge Familien ansprechen.

Der SAV darf Wege nur ausschildern.  Schon Wegerhaltungsmaßnahmen gehen aus Gründen der Haftung nicht.  Das machen höchstens -- je nach Eigentumsverhältnis -- die Forstämter oder die Gemeinden.  Aber nur, wenn Geld über ist.


----------



## El Martinos (26. Februar 2007)

@Carmin:

Mir ging es nur allgemein um die Höhenmessung, hier lässt sich die Realität bei genauem Wissen bestimmter Einflussfaktoren sehr gut nachvollziehen.

Und obwohl ich keine Thermodynamik mehr sehen kann:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barometrische_Höhenformel
 


Bei einer 2stündigen Flachlandtour wie bei uns hier liegt es natürlich v.a. an der Auflösung des Altimeters und der vom Gerät verwendeten Formel zur Berechnung der Höhe.
Ganz interessant ist allerdings doch der Einfluss der gemittelten Temperatur, so treten hier größere Höhenunterschiede auf, wenn diese nicht berücksichtigt wird (siehe auch den Wiki-Link oben)

Zum Selberausprobieren:
http://www.wetterochs.de/wetter/baro.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (26. Februar 2007)

so wieder daheim aus der schiffe, war ne kleine runde mit flo, mike und christian biken im lautertal... wer ist nur auf die schnapsidee gekommen, bei dem mistwetter biken zu gehen????????????????????????????


----------



## El Martinos (26. Februar 2007)

Also ich würd mal auf JJ tippen...


----------



## kupfermark (26. Februar 2007)

Ich dachte, genau für sowas hast Du Dir ne Rolle zugelegt  

So, ich wär wieder fit und jetzt ist das Wetter ********..  Aber wenn ich das Teamranking so anschau, ists ja gar nicht so schlimm, dass ich solang ausgestiegen bin, vor allem seit El_martinos wieder Punkte macht  

@lectron: falls wir die Woche doch noch biken gehn, bräuchte ich das CD-case (am besten mit Filmchen) wieder. Hab noch nicht alle kopiert und bräuchte diese am besten bis zum WE, dann kann sie jj auch endlich wieder haben...


----------



## carmin (26. Februar 2007)

axx schrieb:


> hmm. was nun?


Wenn Dir langweilig ist, hätt ich übrigens einen prima Job für Dich


----------



## lectron (26. Februar 2007)

@km: ein nightride ist bei mir diese woche eher nicht drin.  @jj: kann die filme aber morgen nachm arbeiten bei dir vorbeibringen.


----------



## axx (26. Februar 2007)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Ich dachte, genau für sowas hast Du Dir ne Rolle zugelegt



Wie soll er sich denn mit einer Rolle einsauen  



carmin schrieb:


> Wenn Dir langweilig ist, hätt ich übrigens einen prima Job für Dich



Und zwar?  

Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## carmin (27. Februar 2007)

axx schrieb:


> Und zwar?


Naja, welcher Stimmung entsprang Dein "was nun"? Etwa: "was kann ich jetzt noch an mein Bike dranbauen..."?


----------



## axx (27. Februar 2007)

Es entsprang der Stimmung von großer Ratlosigkeit. Was empfiehlst du mir als nächstes Anbau-Teil? Bzw. was wäre der prima Job, wenn mir langweilig wäre?


----------



## carmin (27. Februar 2007)

Anbau-Teile der Woche: Windschutzscheibe und Unterbodenversiegelung
"Job": War etwas voreilig, komm die Tage nochmal auf Dich zu


----------



## sharkslayer (27. Februar 2007)

haette jemand zeit und lust, sich am donnerstag ab ca. 16.00 in die roehre zu legen?

habe unerwartet den ganzen nachmittag zur verfuegung und koennte bis abends gegen 20:00 mehrere leute einschieben?

@ gasman - dich nehme ich auch gerne nochmal ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (27. Februar 2007)

@sharkslayer: ich könnte so gegen 17:30uhr.. wie schauts aus??


----------



## sharkslayer (27. Februar 2007)

ok gebucht


----------



## gasman (27. Februar 2007)

@sharkslayer- sorry muss lang arbeiten. die woche geht gar nix.


----------



## junkyjerk (28. Februar 2007)

@axx, carmin: hatte einer von euch nicht den trailhunter gardasee von carsten schymik?? könnte ich mir den mal ausleihen?


----------



## carmin (28. Februar 2007)

klar. Könnte ihn die Tage bei Dir in den Briefkasten werfen...?


----------



## axx (28. Februar 2007)

@jj: hast du zufällig schon die Trailhunter Finale in deiner Sammlung?


----------



## junkyjerk (28. Februar 2007)

@carmin: gerne, wenn du grad in der nähe bist.. hast du meine adresse?? wenn nicht, sag bescheid, dann pm ich sie dir..

@axx: nein leider nicht, die trailhunter finale würd ich mir auch gerne mal anschauen. hast du die denn?


----------



## junkyjerk (1. März 2007)

@all: sonntag, wenns wetter mitspielt, wäre ich mal wieder für ne längere tour zu haben, vielleicht sogar auch nach geislingen wie vor 2 wochen mit carmin und lectron.

wie schauts bei euch aus?


----------



## axx (1. März 2007)

Irgendwie ist für das ganze WE Regen angekündigt. Das kann doch nicht sein  


Ich muss gasman übrigens doch recht geben 
Eine Mineralöl-Bremse hat gewisse Vorteile gegenüber einer DOT-Bremse. Insbesondere, wenn einem die Leitung aus der Hand rutscht, und das ätzende DOT durch den Keller und ins Gesicht spritzt 

Aber jetzt haben die Leitungen die richtige Länge 
Hoffentlich sind sie dicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (1. März 2007)

jj, und hast Du auch ein Herz, das schlägt?? 

Ich kann dieses WE am Sa biken, vielleicht gibts ja mal ne Regenpause. Ansonsten muss ich mich doch langsam an die Rolle gewöhnen. 
Sonntag bin ich bei Eltern aufm Geburtstag.


----------



## carmin (1. März 2007)

Für Sonntag siehts doch so schlecht gar nicht aus... Arg schlammig dürfts halt sein. Aber da ich eh nicht da bin  , muss ich auch nicht drüber nachdenken.



axx schrieb:


> Eine Mineralöl-Bremse hat gewisse Vorteile gegenüber einer DOT-Bremse. Insbesondere, wenn einem die Leitung aus der Hand rutscht, und das ätzende DOT durch den Keller und ins Gesicht spritzt


Schutzbrille und Handschuhe wirst ja wohl getragen haben. Ansonsten ist DOT ja nicht ätzend, nur ein bisschen reizend. Mineralöl ist wahrscheinlich nicht viel gesünder, wenn Dirs ins Gesicht spritzt.

jj: ja Deine Adresse hab ich, aber ich habs heute leider verpennt und daher gehts erst nächste Woche wieder.


----------



## lectron (2. März 2007)

Sonntag wäre ich bei passendem Wetter auch dabei. Von mir aus auch wieder um 10 nach Geislingen.


----------



## Panzerschiff (2. März 2007)

Ihr seid so gluecklich. Hier in Moskau ist +1. Wir koennen fahren nicht - schnee mit Straßenkot.. das frißt kein Schwein. arghh... Spring... Wo bist du, Sommer? Ich moechte in Alpen fahren  ihr seid gluecklich!!


----------



## junkyjerk (3. März 2007)

@panzerschiff: hi alexey, über das wetter kann man sich im moment eigentlich nicht beschweren, zumindest über die temperaturen. wenn du im august wieder hier in ulm bist, fahren wir auch mal in die alpen, versprochen..

@kupfermark: ja ich hab auch ein herz, man glaubt es kaum.. 
wie schauts bei dir mit den anmeldungen für die rennen aus? ich bin mittlerweile bei salzkammergut, frammersbach und offenburg gemeldet.
wegen morgen biken sag mal bescheid, war zwar heute schon, aber schaden kanns ja nicht.

@all: wegen sonntag. ich bin auf jeden fall dabei, hab quasi sturmfrei dieses wochenende (freundin bei ihren eltern)


----------



## sharkslayer (3. März 2007)

waere sonntag bei gutem wetter auch dabei.

braeuchte fuer samstag den 10.3. noch insgesamt 8-9 probanden. es sind ja noch einige "unverbrauchte" kandidaten uebrig ;-) 
euch frage ich mal zuerst, d.h. ihr koennt euch die zeiten aussuchen. das ganze geht von ca. 9.00 bis 17.00, jeder termin dauert etwa 1h plus 30 minuten vorbereitung - mailt mir am besten ein zeitfenster wann es euch am besten passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (3. März 2007)

@all: wie schauts nun mit morgen aus?? wer kommt mit zum biken? wer kennt sich in geislingen aus? kommt carmin wieder mit? fragen über fragen....

@sharkslayer: haste meine cd schon fertig mit den aufnahmen von meinem herzen?? wenn ja, kannste die morgen vielleicht mitbringen?


----------



## gasman (3. März 2007)

ich fahr mit. kenn mich nicht aus in geislingen, hab aber eine landkarte.?.?.?
treffpunkt wo??
muss jetzt los, schau heute nacht noch mal rein, bitte machts halt was definitives aus. möglichst nicht allzu früh...


----------



## lectron (3. März 2007)

So wie vor zwei Wochen? 10 Uhr am Nebeneingang, zug fährt so um 10.15 
 können ja auch eine ähnliche Route fahren und dann nach Ulm rollen.  
Hoffentlich spielts Wetter auch mit.


----------



## carmin (3. März 2007)

Bin ja leider nicht in Ulm, schaue schon ganz neidisch auf das schöne Wetter morgen. Die Route vom letzten Mal werdet Ihr ja wiederfinden, oder Ihr nehmt den axx mit, dann findet Ihr bestimmt auch diese ominöse Tennisplatzabfahrt.  Viel Spaß und macht schöne Fotos...


----------



## sharkslayer (3. März 2007)

10.15 klingt gut.


----------



## carmin (3. März 2007)

Zug fährt 10:10 oder 10:37...


----------



## axx (3. März 2007)

Hmm. Ihr wollt nach so viel Regen nach Geislingen? Das wird doch Schlamm und Morast pur. Und rutschige Wurzeln ohne Ende. Das macht mich grad nicht so an.
Ich glaub ich fahr morgen lieber eine sonnig-warm-und-trocken-Tour. Mal sehn.

Gute Nacht


----------



## junkyjerk (3. März 2007)

weichei... ich glaub nicht, dass es so schlimm wird...

@all: wir treffen uns dann 10uhr am seiteneingang hauptbahnhof bei der post.

karte mitbringen...


----------



## gasman (4. März 2007)

ok


----------



## kupfermark (4. März 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @kupfermark: ja ich hab auch ein herz, man glaubt es kaum..
> wie schauts bei dir mit den anmeldungen für die rennen aus? ich bin mittlerweile bei salzkammergut, frammersbach und offenburg gemeldet.
> wegen morgen biken sag mal bescheid, war zwar heute schon, aber schaden kanns ja nicht.



mhm, Wetter war ja heut ganz OK, aber bin derzeit etwas bike-träge, Anmeldung ist noch keine raus, kommt aber noch.

Morgen kann ich net, ich hoff mal nächste Woche mal wieder auf nen Nightride.

Gn8
KM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (4. März 2007)

kupfermark schrieb:


> mhm, Wetter war ja heut ganz OK, aber bin derzeit etwas bike-träge, Anmeldung ist noch keine raus, kommt aber noch.
> 
> Morgen kann ich net, ich hoff mal nächste Woche mal wieder auf nen Nightride.
> 
> ...



ja wetter war heute z.t. ziemlich gut, nur ein wenig stürmisch... 

das mit den rennen hat ja noch ein wenig zeit... aber sone anmeldung bewirkt motivationstechnisch schon einiges... wenn man erstmal 60 für die 220km strecke gezahlt hat, dann muss man fast schon zwangsläufig trainieren...


----------



## lectron (4. März 2007)

Hoffentlich verlief eure restliche tour ohne weiter aus-bzw. zwischenfälle.
  werd mir gleich 2 schaltaugen besorgen. so wars natürlich ein fataler defekt


----------



## junkyjerk (4. März 2007)

so auch wieder daheim, das mit den schaltaugen hat mich auch grübeln lassen, werd mich morgen auch mal auf die achse machen und mir ein neues besorgen...

tour verlief defektfrei...


----------



## carmin (4. März 2007)

Ja erzählt ein bisschen mehr... wer, wo, wie


----------



## El Martinos (4. März 2007)

Ich weiß ja, ihr seid jung, aber das schlägt dem Fass mal wieder echt den Boden aus... NETTO Jungs!!!!


----------



## carmin (4. März 2007)

Mr. Plausibilitätscheck hat wieder zugeschlagen


----------



## El Martinos (4. März 2007)

Son Shice ist halt immer mal wieder für nen Kopfschüttler gut... Aber wers braucht, fit wird man davon allerdings nicht...


----------



## junkyjerk (4. März 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> Mr. Plausibilitätscheck hat wieder zugeschlagen



der war gut.. 

@el martinos: by the way, wir waren mehr als 8h unterwegs, das heisst, die eingetragene zeit ist schon "bereinigt", kannst dich also wieder beruhigen..


----------



## axx (4. März 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> Ja erzählt ein bisschen mehr... wer, wo, wie


Wir sind von Amstetten zur Burg Helfenstein, und dort runter (Bild 1). Dann zum Himmelfels hoch und beim Anwandfels runter (Bild 2+3). Zum Ostlandkreuz hoch, wieder runter, dann wieder hoch zum Kahlenstein, und dort runter und wieder hoch nach Türkheim, und dann über's Lautertal heim (dort noch den Baumstamm-Trail mitgenommen).

Ich war incl. Anfahrt zum Bhf. 7:40 unterwegs, und hab für die 2 Pausen 40min. abgezogen . Die genaue Netto-Fahrzeit konnte ich mangels funktionstüchtigem Tacho nicht ermitteln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El Martinos (4. März 2007)

Na wenigstens ist noch ein schlechtes Gewissen erkennbar, noch seid ihr (naja, fast alle) nicht vollständig der Seite des Bösen verfallen! 

Dann habt ihr euch also vom Bahnhof aus hingebeamt?  

Okok, ich lass es ja schon wieder... Wie habt ihr eigentlich die Rollentrainer in Geislingen transportiert??? 

Na wartet mal ab bis Stefan die getunten Einträge sieht...


----------



## axx (4. März 2007)

El Martinos schrieb:


> Na wenigstens ist noch ein schlechtes Gewissen erkennbar



Na wenn du dich da mal nicht täuschst 



El Martinos schrieb:


> Dann habt ihr euch also vom Bahnhof aus hingebeamt?



 was stellst du jetzt in Frage?
9:55-10:00 + 10:40-18:20 = 7:40 ... oh, stimmt ja gar ned... 7:45



El Martinos schrieb:


> Wie habt ihr eigentlich die Rollentrainer in Geislingen transportiert???



Ich bin zunehmend verwirrt... welche Rollentrainer??

Unsere Tour war übrigens klasse, und das Wetter traumhaft 
Mit dem Schlamm wars gar nicht so schlimm.

@lectron: Bist noch gut heim gekommen? Hoffentlich haben Freilauf oder Tretlager keinen Schaden genommen. Bei der brachialen Kettenspannung.



lectron schrieb:


> werd mir gleich 2 schaltaugen besorgen.



Mit dem zweiten sieht man besser, oder wie war das? 



El Martinos schrieb:


> fit wird man davon allerdings nicht...



Also ich fand die Tour heut ziemlich heftig anstrengend. Wenn ich davon nicht fit werd, dann wohl von nix...


----------



## El Martinos (4. März 2007)

Na die Rollentrainer für die Zugfahrt... 

Aber mal im Ernst, freut mich wenn ihr ne klasse Tour hattet, ist ja nur der Neid...


----------



## gasman (4. März 2007)

@axx vielen dank für das freundliche bild. gleich danach hab ich mich nämlich "an die wand gelehnt". vielleicht ist der triagel in meiner hose auch daher? näxtes mal bring ich die kamera wieder mit, dann kannst dir die bilder selber runterladen. ich krieg den mist mit reinstellen nicht gebacken.
@ rest. vielen dank für diesen goilen tag. keine ahnung wie ich mich morgen beim arbeiten konzentrieren soll. musste mich jetzt aber sehr zurückhalten, nicht meinem sohn das abendessen wegzuessen. warn doch ein paar kalorien.
ich glaub ich zieh mir jetzt noch ne hefe hell rein, dann wirds schon werden.


----------



## Der Stefan (5. März 2007)

Hey Team, ihr legt ja astrein los!  So können wirs noch auf ne ordentliche Teamwertung schaffen....
Sagt mal, wieviele Kilometer seid ihr denn dann gefahren? Müssten ja gute 150 gewesen sein, oder (zumindest wenn ich meine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit auf ner gemütlichen MTB-Trailrunde zugrunde lege...). Oder hat tatsächlich zufällig keiner einen funktionierenden Tacho am Bike gehabt? 

Grüße 
Stefan


----------



## lectron (5. März 2007)

@stefan:da bin ich ja mal gespannt dich kennenzulernen. Kann mir kaum vorstellen das jemand auf den Trails bzw. auch Anstiegen mit über 20 Schnitt unterwegs ist. Außer du sprintest mit dem Fahrrad auf dem Rücken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Stefan (5. März 2007)

Naja, wenn ich hier mit den Kumpels ne Trailrunde (Achtung, nicht Trial-Runde  ) hinlege habe ich am Abend nen Schnitt von 18-20 km/h (je nach Höhenprofil...) auf dem Tacho. Du etwa nicht? 
Und ich kenne ja den JJ, der bremst auf jeden Fall ungern bergab... da könntens ja sogar noch ein paar kmh mehr sein.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## axx (5. März 2007)

Du bist halt toll 

Also ich komme fast nie auf einen 20er-Schnitt bei einer Trailtour. Bin halt nicht so sportlich wie du 

Wir sind eine Tagestour gefahren, deren Durchschnittsgeswindigkeit sicher auch aufgrund der vielen Schiebepassagen nicht allzu hoch war. Dafür aber umso anstrengender. Ich fühl mich auch heute noch etwas platt. Und diese unterschwelligen Unterstellungen, wir seien nur faul durch die Wälder gebummelt,  und hätten beim WP ordentlich beschi$$en gehn mir langsam echt auf den Sack


----------



## Der Stefan (5. März 2007)

axx schrieb:


> Du bist halt toll


Merci. 



axx schrieb:


> Also ich komme fast nie auf einen 20er-Schnitt bei einer Trailtour. Bin halt nicht so sportlich wie du


Mag sein. Ist ja auch kein Thema.



axx schrieb:


> Wir sind eine Tagestour gefahren, deren Durchschnittsgeswindigkeit sicher auch aufgrund der vielen Schiebepassagen nicht allzu hoch war. Dafür aber umso anstrengender. Ich fühl mich auch heute noch etwas platt. Und diese unterschwelligen Unterstellungen, wir seien nur faul durch die Wälder gebummelt,  und hätten beim WP ordentlich beschi$$en gehn mir langsam echt auf den Sack



Hab ich ja nicht behauptet, aber aufgrund der Einträge in letzter Zeit wird man verständlicherweise manchmal etwas kritisch. Auch euer gefahrener Schnitt ist mir Schnuppe, eine Ausfahrt in der Gruppe soll ja Spaß machen und ist weder Training noch Rennen.
Aber sorry, "viele Schiebepassagen" bei ner 7,5 Stunden-Tour? Schon klar, die haben den Schnitt natürlich gewaltig versaut 
Leider blieb die Frage nach den gefahrenen (oder von mir aus auch geschobenen) Kilometern unbeantwortet. Rein interessehalber.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## junkyjerk (5. März 2007)

ca. 70km+

ich glaub, in zukunft sollten wir dann den stefan und den martin einfach mal mitnehmen, dann gibbet nix mehr zu meckern und zu unterstellen... bums


----------



## Der Stefan (5. März 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> ca. 70km+
> 
> ich glaub, in zukunft sollten wir dann den stefan und den martin einfach mal mitnehmen, dann gibbet nix mehr zu meckern und zu unterstellen... bums



Danke. 
Natürlich komm ich gern mal mit, Wetter war gestern ja auch oberlecker... und ich hab bis 16.00 Uhr bei ner Taufe rumsitzen dürfen.  DAS waren seelische Qualen, kann ich euch sagen...


----------



## kupfermark (5. März 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> das mit den schaltaugen hat mich auch grÃ¼beln lassen, werd mich morgen auch mal auf die achse machen und mir ein neues besorgen...



Kostet fÃ¼rs Bergamont beim Jehle 19â¬  

wg SKG: Anmeldung geht grad net

("Fatal error: Call to a member function on a non-object in E:\Clients\mountainbike-challenge.at\www\anmeldung\ch_newuser.php on line 96
PHP Fatal error: Call to a member function on a non-object in E:\Clients\mountainbike-challenge.at\www\anmeldung\ch_newuser.php on line 96")

die Meldung kam bei Dir nicht, oder??

@all: 

Falls es morgen nicht regnet: NIGHTRIDE!!! :hÃ¼pf:


----------



## axx (5. März 2007)

Der Stefan schrieb:


> Aber sorry, "viele Schiebepassagen" bei ner 7,5 Stunden-Tour?



Wenn man die langen Anstiege betrachtet: 2 von 4, also schon ganz ordentlich.
Aber mir reichts jetzt, ich wünsch euch eine gute Zeit


----------



## kupfermark (5. März 2007)

Gehts etwa schon nach Palma?


----------



## junkyjerk (5. März 2007)

@kupfermark: 19â¬ sind schon heftig. aber besser, als wie lectron gestern die tour beenden mÃ¼sen, sich die kassette von der kaputten kette ruinieren zu lassen...

wegen anmeldung: die lÃ¤uft Ã¼ber datasport oder? bei mir hats gefunzt, zur not meld dich halt per mail an.. die sind sehr freundlich dort..

wegen nightride: ich bin dabei... regnen solltes zwar net, aber schlamm ist auch geil... 

ich hab noch deine cd-box hier, mit den filmen und deinen musik-cds...

also dann bis morgen...


----------



## El Martinos (5. März 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> ca. 70km+
> 
> ich glaub, in zukunft sollten wir dann den stefan und den martin einfach mal mitnehmen, dann gibbet nix mehr zu meckern und zu unterstellen... bums



...und die Zeiten wären halbiert... 

Und bei 70 km in 7,5 Stunden lass ich mein Rad dann wohl besser daheim und zieh die Wanderschuhe an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (5. März 2007)

El Martinos schrieb:


> ...und die Zeiten wären halbiert...



das werden wir dann sehen...


----------



## carmin (5. März 2007)

axx, schöne Bilder übrigens! Das erste gefällt mir am besten. Und sehr leichtbekleidet wart Ihr unterwegs.

Die Helfensteinabfahrt kenn ich bislang nur bruchstückhaft. Musst mir bG mal zeigen, wo Ihr da eingestiegen seid.

Viele Späße dann in LP!


El Martinos schrieb:


> Und bei 70 km in 7,5 Stunden lass ich mein Rad dann wohl besser daheim und zieh die Wanderschuhe an...


Schwätzer... 50--70 km ist für eine AlpenX-*Tages*etappe absolut typisch. Und wenn Du einen Serpentinentrail à la Anwand mit mehr als 10 km/h Schnitt runterkommst, bist schon sehr gut...


----------



## kupfermark (5. März 2007)

mhm.. nur noch 3 Wochen, dann ist der WP schon wieder vorbei. Wir sollten uns schonmal Gedanken machen, wie wir martin danach beschäftigen. Irgendwelche Ideen?

Vielleicht doch mal wieder zum biken mitnehmen??


----------



## El Martinos (5. März 2007)

Na da mach ich dann normalerweise aber auch um die 2500 hm am Tag.
Und wenn ich mir mal meine Tagesfahrzeiten von Ronda Grande (letztes Jahr), Heckmaier-Route (vorletztes Jahr) und die der Überquerungen der Jahre davor anschaue, komme ich auch bei eben diesen 2000-2500 hm seltenst auf Gesamtfahrzeiten von über 6 Stunden... 
Und wir hatten teilweise durchaus auch konditionsschwächere Leute dabei...
Also lass den Schwätzer mal stecken, ich denk jeder hier weiß, dass hier teilweise utopische Zeiten eingetragen werden.

Ich denke, jeder soll nach eigenem Wissen und Gewissen eintragen und gut ist. Nur dass dann Leute wie ich leicht angenervt sind, die um jeden Punkt "kämpfen" und den WP wirklich als Motivationshilfe nehmen, sollte auch klar sein...

Irgendwo ist im WP dann vielleicht doch ein bisschen der Wettkampfgedanke versteckt, aber daher kommt ja auch die Motivation mitzumachen...

@KM: Wer will den jetzt schon noch mit mir fahren, nachdem ich meine Meinung so hemmungslos kundtue...


----------



## junkyjerk (5. März 2007)

kupfermark schrieb:


> mhm.. nur noch 3 Wochen, dann ist der WP schon wieder vorbei.



na da bin ich doch fast versucht, "gott sei dank" zu sagen... denn soviel streit und unruhe, wie der scheiss-wp hier reingebracht hat, werd ich dem nicht mehr hinterhertrauern und mir ernsthaft überlegen, ob ich nächstes jahr wieder mitmache...

ich freu mich nur noch auf die rennen, nun ganz besonders auf heubach, denn dort werden wir dann erstmals sehen, wie es um die fitness steht...


----------



## El Martinos (5. März 2007)

Na dann lass dich bloß nicht von jemandem mit weniger WP-Punkten abledern...


----------



## gasman (5. März 2007)

@ el martinos
ich hab bisher zu dem thema wp punkte nix gesagt, weil ichs echt zu doof fand, aber jetzt find ichs langsam peinlich. gestern haben wir ne schöne gruppenrunde gefahren und ich bin meinen mitfahrern, insbesondere jörg, sehr verbunden, dass er auch technisch nicht so versierte fahrer wie mich mitnimmt. leider leidet der schnitt, vor allem bergab, durch meine nicht so gute technik. wenn nun jörg deshalb abgewatscht wird find ich das schlichtweg traurig. kannst das net sein lassen? wir sind gestern auf dem letzten zahn heimgerollt und die punkte waren ehrlich verdient. wenn du so viel besser bist, dann kannst du gerne in kürzerer zeit mehr km machen. ok, nix dagegen, aber lass doch bitte diese unterstellungen. ich kann sonst nicht mehr mit jj et al. fahren gehen und das fänd ich richtig traurig.
@ all
ich hab herb gelitten auf dem heimweg von don heute. der gestrige ausflug saß mir doch noch in den haxen und dann hatte ich auch noch westwind mit 4 bft....


----------



## bax75 (5. März 2007)

wg WP: Ich wäre auch froh wenn dieses leidige Thema endlich mal beendet werden könnte

@ all: Bin morgen beim Nightride dabei! Wer kommt noch?


----------



## El Martinos (5. März 2007)

@gasman:

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Ich bin hier sicherlich nicht jemand, der zu den konditionell Starken gehört. Und niemand, der hier nur immer Km machen will (naja, vielleicht ja doch ein bisschen...).
Aber beim Winterpokal gehts ums mitmachen, und es ist ja wirklich völlig wurschdegal, wie schnell man die Touren fährt. Es geht beim WP rein um die Fahrzeit, d.h. die NETTO-Fahrzeit, die man auf dem Rad sitzt.
Und ich fänds einfach schön, wenn man diese auch eintragen würde (also die Zeit, die der Tacho abzüglich Schiebepassagen anzeigt), das wäre den anderen Teams gegenüber halt fairer.

Wenn alle so eintragen würden, wie in unserem Team teilweise eingetragen wird, würde der WP jeglichen Reiz verlieren... (Hat er bei mir dadurch allerdings schon, in den anderen Teams gehts teilweise ja leider genauso zu).
Diese nette motivationsfördernde Einrichtung dieses Forums lebt und stirbt eben mit der Ehrlichkeit jedes Einzelnen...

...und das hat nun wirklich nichts mit dem Fitnesslevel des Einzelnen zu tun, der soll ja eben dadurch gesteigert werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (5. März 2007)

El Martinos schrieb:


> Na dann lass dich bloß nicht von jemandem mit weniger WP-Punkten abledern...



also wenn ich da so meine rundenzeiten in heubach aus dem vorjahr vergleiche, die die da vor mir gewesen wären, haben jetzt auch mehr punkte als ich...

in der ü30 wär ich mit meiner zeit aus der u30, wenn ich mich nicht vertue, 8. geworden... deshalb freu ich mich schon auf dieses jahr, bin mal gespannt, was man da so reissen kann...


----------



## junkyjerk (6. März 2007)

also leute, wann und wo gehts heute abend los? brücke ist klar, aber wann?


----------



## junkyjerk (6. März 2007)

was is los hier, keiner schaut ins forum???


----------



## El Martinos (6. März 2007)

Doch, ich...  Und wie immer geht bei mir am Di abend nix...


----------



## kupfermark (6. März 2007)

bin erst grad heimgekommen. 19:30 Brücke, OK? Ich geh jez mim Hund.

Bis später
KM


----------



## bax75 (6. März 2007)

Ja, OK 19:30 Brücke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (6. März 2007)

19:30 brücke geht klar... bis denne


----------



## gasman (6. März 2007)

obwohl nicht mehr ganz aktell, ich probiers mal, bilder von der geislingen tour hochzuladen


----------



## gasman (6. März 2007)

hey bockstark. da is noch eines.


----------



## gasman (6. März 2007)

leider verdreht


----------



## carmin (6. März 2007)

Bilder drehen kannst auch ganz einfach, indem Du sie in der "Windows Bild- und Faxanzeige" öffnest und unten auf einen entsprechenden Knopf drückst. mW werden die dann auch gleich gedreht gespeichert.

Komme grade vom RKU Parkhaus und bin noch ganz begeistert, dass ich in solcher Nähe eine schöne beleuchtete und überdachte Location hab...


----------



## lectron (6. März 2007)

@gasman: lieber spät als nie


wg. Wp: mir hats motivationstechnisch was gebracht. Aus irgendeinem Grund hab ich aber diesen Winter weniger jogging-einheiten als die jahre zuvor, aber dafür mittlerweile 700 Punkte(natürlich getuned und nicht netto).


----------



## El Martinos (7. März 2007)

War ja eh klar...


----------



## junkyjerk (7. März 2007)

to whom it may concern: anmeldung für heubach ist offen, allerdings per mail über hr. häffner, emailadresse auf der homepage.

neu dieses jahr: neben den hobbyrennen auf der verkürzten bundesligastrecke gibt es noch ein zeitfahren auf der langen originalstrecke. eine runde mit start im abstand von einer minute. start ü30 hobbyrennen ist 17uhr, start zeitfahren 18:30uhr...

ich hab mich mal für beides angemeldet.

also dann meldet euch an leute...


----------



## gasman (7. März 2007)

@ carmin: erzähl mehr von der location; klingt ja irgendwie lustig.
@all: hatte heute eigentlich nachmittags einen termin in der abteilung sportmedizin am safranberg. hatte zwischendurch eine "geplante" Pause eingebaut und es war vereinbart, dass alles ruckizucki abläuft. saß von 14:00 bis 14:55 rum, ohne dass etwas passierte, ausser dass kaffeetrinkende wichtigtuer vorbeigelatscht sind. bin dann unter protest wieder gegangen. kann diese abteilung nicht weiterempfehlen


----------



## junkyjerk (7. März 2007)

@gasman: was wolltest du denn in der sportmedizin?? fehlt dir was? oder nen test machen?

@all: morgen abend wieder nightride?

@kupfermark: hab mein fully nun endlich rennfertig, musste heute nochmal (zum dritten mal) die nokons neu machen, hab gleich komplett neue züge eingezogen, nun flutschen die gänge wieder und die optik stimmt auch endlich.. puh..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (7. März 2007)

@gasman: ätzend sowas, mit solchen Wartezeiten geht bei mir derzeit der halbe Arbeitstag drauf..

@jj: Glückwunsch, dann kann der Frühling ja kommen! Hab schonmal die Anmeldung für SKGT ausgedruckt, und bin schon beim ankreuzen des obersten Kästchens (Strecke A) nervös geworden.


----------



## gasman (7. März 2007)

@ junkyjerk
ja mensch, wollte sehn, ob mich die vielen ergaunerten und erschlichenen punkte im wp nicht vielleicht doch weitergebracht haben...das war sicher die gerechte strafe für die ganzen lügenmärchen über angeblich gefahrene strecken.
@rest
morgen könnt gehen, vielleicht.


----------



## junkyjerk (7. März 2007)

kupfermark schrieb:


> @jj: Glückwunsch, dann kann der Frühling ja kommen! Hab schonmal die Anmeldung für SKGT ausgedruckt, und bin schon beim ankreuzen des obersten Kästchens (Strecke A) nervös geworden.



ging mir auch so, aber ist unheimlich motivierend


----------



## carmin (7. März 2007)

gasman schrieb:


> @ carmin: erzähl mehr von der location; klingt ja irgendwie lustig.


najo, ist halt für so arme lichtlose Schweine wie mich ideal, wenn sie abends noch ein bisschen radeln wollen. Stehn zwar vereinzelt Autos rum, aber Platz ist genug. Wenn ich noch 70-80 Mal hingeh, kann ich den Wheelie vielleicht auch mal.



gasman schrieb:


> @all: hatte heute eigentlich nachmittags einen termin in der abteilung sportmedizin am safranberg. ... bin dann unter protest wieder gegangen. kann diese abteilung nicht weiterempfehlen


Sollte das ein richtiger Laktattest werden? Ist der in Ulm nicht schweineteuer? Und "wieder gegangen" heißt, dann dass Du irgendwas nicht bekommen hast, was Du wolltest?


----------



## El Martinos (8. März 2007)

@gasman: So siehts nämlich aus...


----------



## gasman (8. März 2007)

@ carmin
also ich wollt einen Laktattest machen und mit einem Sportmediziner drÃ¼ber reden, wie man auch mit schwer planbaren Trainingstagen im fortgeschrittenen Alter sinnvoll trainieren kann. Hatte ausdrÃ¼cklich bei der Anmeldung drauf hingewiesen, dass ich keine Labor- EKG- Lungenfunktionsdiagnostik brauche, weil selbst erstellt. Trotzdem gings mit LuFu los, dann sollte Labor und EKG folgen. Als ich protestierte lieÃ man mich 55 min im Gang sitzen, ohne dass was passierte. Kein Notfall weit und breit, nur Kaffeetassen, die rumgeschleppt wurden. Dann bin ich gegangen. Der Lactat Test sollte 50 â¬ kosten, was der Rest kostet weiss ich nicht, weil ich das ja nicht buchen wollte.


----------



## junkyjerk (8. März 2007)

@gasman: kann ja nicht nur nette mediziner wie dich geben, gelle.. 

@all: DAS WETTER!!!!!!!!!!!! ICH WILL RADELN!!!!!!!!!!!!! nightride heute abend. treffpunkt brücke, 19uhr?


----------



## carmin (8. März 2007)

Als vor einiger Zeit der Mad Maz hier mal gefragt hatte, hab ich auch rein interessehalber in der Sportmedizin angerufen, und sie sagten, dass sie beim ersten Mal immer nur das Komplettpaket (für ca. 200 Euro) anbieten könnten.  Wahrscheinlich fürchten die, dass ohne diese Vorabchecks jemand bei der Laktatproduktion vom Radel fallen könnte.

In Süßen solls einen geben, der LD billiger anbietet.  Oder Dich spricht einer von Andreas Terminen hier an: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=264154 -- so direkt in der Nähe ist aber auch keiner.  kA was das kostet, aber DIMBos bekommen es günstiger 

Wobei ich jetzt sagen würde, für einen wie mich, der entschiedenermaßen keine Rennen fährt und auf dem Bike daher auch keinen Trainingsplan verfolgt, wäre eine LD doch etwas mit großkalibrigen ballistischen Waffen auf graubraune Vögel aus der Familie der Finken mit besonderem Bezug zu Ulm geschossen...


----------



## junkyjerk (8. März 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> Wobei ich jetzt sagen würde, für einen wie mich, der entschiedenermaßen keine Rennen fährt und auf dem Bike daher auch keinen Trainingsplan verfolgt, wäre eine LD doch etwas mit großkalibrigen ballistischen Waffen auf graubraune Vögel aus der Familie der Finken mit besonderem Bezug zu Ulm geschossen...



hach, was liebe ich diese gepflegte ausdrucksweise...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bax75 (8. März 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> nightride heute abend. treffpunkt brücke, 19uhr?



Geht klar!


----------



## kupfermark (8. März 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @all: DAS WETTER!!!!!!!!!!!! ICH WILL RADELN!!!!!!!!!!!!! nightride heute abend. treffpunkt brücke, 19uhr?



JO, finds auch schade, dass ich noch warten muss, bis es dunkel ist! Bis nachher dann, kannste mein CD-case mitbringen?


----------



## junkyjerk (8. März 2007)

so, wieder daheim.. nach der ausfahrt im hellen mit den jungs noch schnell den nightride rangehängt. jetzt bin ich platt. 

waren in der böfinger halde. was die da zusammengehämmert haben ist der helle wahnsinn.. riesige northshores mit landezonen, in denen mal eben ein paar bäume rumstehen... hammer


----------



## junkyjerk (9. März 2007)

@all: wer mal ein runtergefahrenes 16er ritzel vom singlespeed sehen will, kann sich mal meines anschauen.... der wahnsinn, karies in perfektion..


----------



## sharkslayer (9. März 2007)

wuerde sich einer der schon im mrt gewesenen herren (ausser jj, der schon bei der aktuellen studie eingeschlossen ist) nochmal erbarmen und sich morgen nochmal in die röhre legen? 

habe leider die 10.00, 13.00 und 14.00 termine nicht füllen können (die studenten haben die stadt offenbar fluchtartig verlassen ;-). die sache ist jedoch deutlich kuerzer als vorher - nur ca. 45 min in der röhre.

wie schauts sonntag aus? kaiserwetter ...


----------



## junkyjerk (9. März 2007)

jupp, sonntag kann man mal wieder ne längere tour ins auge fassen... eventuell wieder auswärts?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (9. März 2007)

sharkslayer schrieb:


> wuerde sich einer der schon im mrt gewesenen herren (ausser jj, der schon bei der aktuellen studie eingeschlossen ist) nochmal erbarmen und sich morgen nochmal in die röhre legen?


Bin das ganze WoE in Bärnfels (DIMB), aber ich hab ein paar Kollegen Bescheid gesagt...


----------



## gasman (9. März 2007)

@sharkslayer
sorry mann, bin leider woe unterwegs richtung niederbayern


----------



## junkyjerk (10. März 2007)

@all: was geht morgen so bezüglich biken?? sollen wir wieder nach geislingen oder lieber ne blaubeuren-lautertal-trailrunde machen?


----------



## carmin (11. März 2007)

So, auch wieder da...
Und, was ging hier noch?
Nächstes WoE bin ich hoffentlich auch mal wieder dabei. Wobei wir dieses WoE auch nicht völlig untätig waren (6:00 aufstehen und ab zum Frühsport *g*)

Is übrigens absolut geil, was andere DIMB IGs schon reißen. Und auch der Bericht übers Racing Team war beeindruckend. Das hat inzwischen einen Namen, und mehr und mehr werden Sponsoren darauf aufmerksam (-> empfehlenswert )

Nochwas, wenn hier ca. 10 Leute zusammenkommen, die Interesse an einer LD haben, könnten wir die Andrea auch mal nach Ulm bestellen. Kostet 60 Euro. Leistungsumfang kenne ich nicht genau.


----------



## gasman (12. März 2007)

die 10 kommen sicher zusammen. braucht man blos einen raum (und ne dusche). wenn sich hier in ulm nix findet, könnte man sicher auch in den spinning raum vom rv neuhausen gehen. dort wären möglicherweise auch ein paar interessierte. mal sehen wie das echo hier ist, dann kann ich dort mal nachfragen.


----------



## junkyjerk (12. März 2007)

leistungsdiagnostik? hört sich gut an..


----------



## niTTro (12. März 2007)

gasman schrieb:


> die 10 kommen sicher zusammen. braucht man blos einen raum (und ne dusche). wenn sich hier in ulm nix findet, könnte man sicher auch in den spinning raum vom rv neuhausen gehen. dort wären möglicherweise auch ein paar interessierte. mal sehen wie das echo hier ist, dann kann ich dort mal nachfragen.




bistu aus neuhausen ????


----------



## pug304 (12. März 2007)

an einer LD hätte ich auch Interesse. Kommt aber auf den Zeitpunkt drauf an!


----------



## El Martinos (12. März 2007)

Wär auch dabei...


----------



## Aitschie (12. März 2007)

Hi Ulmer, 

wollte mal fragen, wie es bei Euch diese Woche mit Biken aussieht. 

Schreibe am Mittwoch morgen meine letzte Klausur und fahre dann nach Hause nach Ulm (zum ersten Mal seit Weihnachten). Würde mich freuen, wenn wir zusammen mal ne Runde biken würden, war bisher immer nur an meinem Studienort Bayreuth unterwegs......

Würde sich denn jemand finden, der mir Mittwoch nachmittag/abend bereits die ersten Trails zeigt? Kleines Problem: habe (noch) keine Lampe, müsste daher etwas früher fahren. Das Lampenprojekt will ich aber jetzt zu Hause angehen.

Viele Grüsse und vll bis bald 

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (12. März 2007)

ja hallo bayreuther/ ulmer, schreib einfach mal hier rein, wann genau du fahren willst... dann wird sich schon jemand finden, der dich mal in ulm rumführt. kennst du denn hier noch garnix an trails??


----------



## Don Stefano (12. März 2007)

Apropopos: Gibt's hier jemanden, der morgen mit mir nen Nightride machen will?


----------



## kupfermark (12. März 2007)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Apropopos: Gibt's hier jemanden, der morgen mit mir nen Nightride machen will?



Ja, ich!


----------



## gasman (12. März 2007)

@niTTro
aus neuhausen bin ich nicht, aber da gibts son radverein für rr-fahrer und zum rr fahren geh ich da hin. bist du aus neuhausen oder was.


----------



## Aitschie (12. März 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> kennst du denn hier noch garnix an trails??



Kenne wirklich noch gar nichts...... Habe mein MTB bisher noch nie mit nach Ulm genommen, es ist bisher immer in Bayreuth geblieben. 

Von der Zeit her bin ich variabel. Klausur ist um 10 vorbei. Kann dann bereits gen Ulm fahren, so dass ich zw. 13 und 14 Uhr in Ulm bin. Wer also am Mi bereits um 14 Uhr Zeit hat, ich wäre dabei.....


----------



## kupfermark (12. März 2007)

Also morgen gegen 19 Uhr wieder Nightride? Schaffst Du das, Stefan und der Rest??

@aitschi:
Schaffst Du es am Mi um 15 Uhr am Bahnhof Herrlingen zu sein? 

Gruss
Mark


----------



## Don Stefano (12. März 2007)

19 Uhr ist kein Problem.


----------



## junkyjerk (12. März 2007)

also dann bis morgen abend 19uhr an der brücke... nightride


----------



## carmin (13. März 2007)

Hab hier auch noch zwei "neue", die gerne ein wenig gezeigt bekommen wollen. Weil die auch kein Licht haben, starten wir wohl so um 17 Uhr auf ne Wilhelmsburgrunde (also falls jemand den Nightride nach vorn verlängern möchte...)

Wenns denen gefällt, kann ich die morgen ja noch bei Euch vorbeischicken. Bald schaffen wir eine 24/7 Betreuung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niTTro (13. März 2007)

gasman schrieb:


> @niTTro
> aus neuhausen bin ich nicht, aber da gibts son radverein für rr-fahrer und zum rr fahren geh ich da hin. bist du aus neuhausen oder was.



yep, bin aus neuhausen.... 
hab aber mit dem radverein nix zu tun 


@all
wie fit muss / sollte man denn sein um bei euch mitfahren zu können


----------



## carmin (13. März 2007)

Unterschiedlich... Aber fahr einfach mit, dann erfährst Du's am einfachsten. Rücksichtnahme ist doch kein Problem.


----------



## niTTro (13. März 2007)

....ich will ja keine bremse sein !!!
ich kenn´s halt vom boarden, wenn da eine "bremse" dabei ist, machts nur halb soviel spass


----------



## carmin (13. März 2007)

Nochmal zur Leistungsdiagnostik: Hab eben Antwort von Andrea bekommen und geb ihre Infos hier einfach mal weiter.  Sorry, ich weiß grad nicht mehr, wie ich auf die 60 Euro kam (ist das vielleicht der Tarif fürs Racing Team...? Da weiß pug304 sicher mehr).  Ich weiß nicht, ob es für Euch dann noch interessant ist (billiger als die 200 Euro ist es auf alle Fälle), aber wenn mind. fünf zusammenkommen, sollte sich das realisieren lassen.  Vielleicht finden sich auch über Aushänge in Radläden o.ä. noch weitere Interessenten. pug304, was wäre für Dich der richtige Zeitpunkt?


> Pro Teilnehmer kostet die Aktion 89,- als DIMB-Mitglied und 99,- Euro als Nicht-DIMBO.
> 
> Folgende Leistungen sind im Leistungsdiagnostik-Paket enthalten:
> 
> ...


Persönlich bekomme ich übrigens nix dafür...


----------



## Aitschie (13. März 2007)

@ Mark: 
Mittwoch 15 Uhr in Herrlingen geht klar! Freu mich schon!
Martin


----------



## junkyjerk (13. März 2007)

Aitschie schrieb:


> @ Mark:
> Mittwoch 15 Uhr in Herrlingen geht klar! Freu mich schon!
> Martin



shice und ich muss malochen... mist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (13. März 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> Hab hier auch noch zwei "neue", die gerne ein wenig gezeigt bekommen wollen. Weil die auch kein Licht haben, starten wir wohl so um 17 Uhr auf ne Wilhelmsburgrunde (also falls jemand den Nightride nach vorn verlängern möchte...)


Wo trefft ihr euch bzw. könnt ihr mich unterwegs irgendwo auflesen, so etwa an der Kreuzung Blau / Magirusstraße?


----------



## carmin (13. März 2007)

Also wir würden uns nach wie vor an der Brücke treffen, dann gehts eh erstmal Richtung Osten (Halde). Wär das okay für Dich? Von der Magirusstraße bist ja in fünf Minuten dort.


----------



## Don Stefano (13. März 2007)

Geht klar.


----------



## kupfermark (13. März 2007)

Aitschie schrieb:


> @ Mark:
> Mittwoch 15 Uhr in Herrlingen geht klar! Freu mich schon!
> Martin



OK, bis dann. Viel Glück bei der Klausur!

WG heut: Ich bin auch um 17 Uhr und um 19 Uhr an der Brücke mit dabei!! Wetter ist einfach zu geil 

Achso, der 17 Uhr-TP ist schon auch Brücke, oder? Wenn nicht, melden: 0163 986 1192.

Ich mach schonmal los..


----------



## junkyjerk (13. März 2007)

ihr schweine.. ich könnt heulen bei dem wetter, gott sei dank ist meine scheissfondsschulung endlich vorbei.... freu ich mich auf heute abend... bis denne


----------



## haabt (13. März 2007)

Servus zusammen,

vielen Dank für die Tour heute Axel, Stefan und Marc. Irgendwie habe ich Euch am Ehinger Tor verloren. Bin noch mal zurückgefahren, habe Euch aber leider nicht mehr gefunden. Ich werde am Freitag gegen 17 Uhr noch ne Runde drehen. Ca. 2 Stunden ein bischen auf Kondition fahren, da ich ja nun länger nicht mehr gefahren bin. Falls jemand Lust hat?

Gruß

Volker


----------



## carmin (13. März 2007)

Hi Volker, schön, dass uns so schnell gefunden hast  Hoffe, war alles okay für Dich heute, nicht zu langsam und so...


----------



## kupfermark (14. März 2007)

@haabt: Wir haben am Ehinger Tor gemerkt, dass wir noch bisschen Zeit haben und haben uns noch nen Döner geholt, aber da warst Du schon weg (mit einem Gang gehts halt auf der Ebene net ganz so schnell..)


----------



## haabt (14. März 2007)

@Marc: Sorry, hab nicht an Dein single speed gedacht. Ich bin an der Ampel rechts gefahren in Richtung Donaubrücke und als ich mich umgedreht hab, war keiner mehr da. Dann bin ich zur Brücke gefahren, hab kurz gewartet und dann wieder zurück zum Ehinger Tor. Naja, ist wohl blöd gelaufen.

@Axel: Tour war schon ganz nett, allerdings sollte ich mir schleunigst einen neuen Helm besorgen.


----------



## junkyjerk (14. März 2007)

@all: morgen, donnerstag wieder nightride? kann allerdings erst gegen 19:30uhr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (14. März 2007)

Schon wieder biken? Na gut, aber nich so lange, hab am Fr noch was grösseres vor.

Hab jetzt auch mal wieder das Fully ausgepackt. Fährt noch


----------



## bax75 (14. März 2007)

Morgen 19:30 Brücke! 
Das wird dann das letzte mal Biken sein bevor ich axx auf LaPalma ablöse  

@kupfermark: Ich bring dann morgen Deine Dämpferpumpe mit damit Du Deinem Fully auch noch den letzten Rest Wintermuff aus den Druckkammern jagen kannst!


----------



## kupfermark (14. März 2007)

@bax: cool, Danke

@jj: und ich bring dir den Trailhunter Gardasee mit, den ich am Di mit rumgefahren hab.


----------



## Aitschie (14. März 2007)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Hab jetzt auch mal wieder das Fully ausgepackt. Fährt noch



Würde sogar sagen fährt sich noch verdammt gut, was ich so gesehen hab. Danke nochmal für die Tour, hat echt Spass gemacht. 

Aber die Strecken hier haben doch ganz andere Charakteristik als bei uns in Bayreuth. Hat aber definitiv Suchtpotential. Freue mich schon auf weitere Touren.


----------



## carmin (14. März 2007)

Beschreib doch mal die Charakteristik in Bayreuth...


----------



## Aitschie (14. März 2007)

Die Trails in Bayreuth gehen tendenziell eher in Falllinie den Hang runter. Dafür müss man verdammt mit ausgewaschenen Rinnen aufpassen, da mault man leicht hin. Mag vll daran liegen dass die Berge dort eher n bisschen weniger steil sind als hier (zumindest Lautertal). Im Lautertal hatte ich heute den ersten Kontakt mit Hinterrad versetzen (was mir prompt auch nicht gelungen ist)
Weiterhin kommt in Ulm der Fels direkt als Grundlage, im Fichtelgebierge (östl. Bayreuth) gehen die meisten Trails über Waldboden und wie gesagt ausgewaschene Rinnen. Auf der westlichen Bayreuther Seite in der fränkischen Schweiz hast meist sandige Untergründe, nochmal anders zu fahren. Ausserdem gibt in Ulm Laubbäume in Bayreuth mehrheitlich Nadelwald (optischer Unterschied)
Aber der grösste Unterschied: in Bayreuth liegen dank Kyrill jede Menge Stämme, Äste und teilweise ganze Bäume quer auf dem Weg. Musst also ständig dein Bike über so nen d*** Baum wuchten...... irgendwann ätzend!!!  Heute dagegen kein mal wegen sowas absteigen müssen, das ist ne komplett neue Erfahrung!


----------



## junkyjerk (14. März 2007)

also kann man davon ausgehen, dich mal öfter in ulm mit auf touren nehmen zu können???


----------



## lectron (14. März 2007)

Kann mir morgen endlich auch mal wieder für nen nightride zeit nehmen.


----------



## Aitschie (14. März 2007)

@jj: bin wegen Studium in Bayreuth gebunden, von daher erübrigt sich die Frage  Aber wenn ich in Ulm bin, würde ich sehr gerne auf Touren mitgehen.

Was mich mal interessieren würde: was habt ihr für Lampen (genauer Leuchtmittel) bei den Nachtfahrten? Halogenspots oder LEDs? Will mir am WE ne Lampe bauen und mein Vater hat mir zu LED geraten. Ich wollte bisher immer Halos verwenden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (14. März 2007)

guckst du hier

wir haben halogenstrahler ausm baumarkt drin, 20w decostar irc von osram


----------



## carmin (15. März 2007)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Die Trails in Bayreuth gehen tendenziell eher in Falllinie den Hang runter. Dafür müss man verdammt mit ausgewaschenen Rinnen aufpassen, da mault man leicht hin. Mag vll daran liegen dass die Berge dort eher n bisschen weniger steil sind als hier (zumindest Lautertal). Im Lautertal hatte ich heute den ersten Kontakt mit Hinterrad versetzen (was mir prompt auch nicht gelungen ist)
> Weiterhin kommt in Ulm der Fels direkt als Grundlage, im Fichtelgebierge (östl. Bayreuth) gehen die meisten Trails über Waldboden und wie gesagt ausgewaschene Rinnen. Auf der westlichen Bayreuther Seite in der fränkischen Schweiz hast meist sandige Untergründe, nochmal anders zu fahren. Ausserdem gibt in Ulm Laubbäume in Bayreuth mehrheitlich Nadelwald (optischer Unterschied)


Sehr interessant. Bei Bayreuth dachte ich halt nur an die Fränkische Schweiz, und die kommt mir (nach dem, was ich dort bisher gesehen habe) der Schwäb. Alb doch sehr ähnlich vor. Ist bei der gleichen geologischen Grundlage aber auch kein Wunder...


----------



## sharkslayer (15. März 2007)

bin heute abend auch mal wieder dabei.
@jj - habe sogar an die cd gedacht ;-)


----------



## junkyjerk (15. März 2007)

@sharkslayer: super, danke.

@all: kann wer heute nachmittag? bin grad am überlegen, ob ich heute frei mache.


----------



## Aitschie (15. März 2007)

Nenn Zeit (nach Mittag, muss jetzt noch in die Stadt) und Treffpunkt, bin gerne dabei!


----------



## junkyjerk (15. März 2007)

ich könnte so ab 14:30uhr oder 15uhr. treffpunkt ganz nach belieben.. hängt halt davon ab, wo du in ulm wohnst und wohin wir fahren.

wo wart ihr denn eigentlich bei eurer letzten tour gewesen? im lautertal oder wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (15. März 2007)

wenn jj schon am nachmittag fährt, bleibts dann trotzdem für den rest um 1930, oder wird dann nach vorne verschoben?
denke ich würde auch schon 1900 schaffen


----------



## junkyjerk (15. März 2007)

ich komm heute abend natürlich auch wieder mit...


----------



## junkyjerk (15. März 2007)

also dann 19uhr... an der brücke??


----------



## bax75 (15. März 2007)

Von mir aus gern auch schon um 19Uhr


----------



## Aitschie (15. März 2007)

@jj: Zeit ist mir relativ, bin ja zu Hause. Treffpunkt ist mir eig auch egal, wohne genau zwischen DietrichKino und Donaubad. Als Treffpunkt wäre also die Brücke am Ruderklub fast ideal, wenn du im Ulmer Bereich fahren willst.   

Gestern war ich mit Mark im Lautertal unterwegs und am Ende haben wir noch den Y-Weg mitgenommen.


----------



## lectron (15. März 2007)

1930 wäre mir zwar lieber, aber 1900 ist auch  OK.
Also dann 1900?


----------



## junkyjerk (15. März 2007)

@aitschie: dann lass uns doch so gegen 15uhr an der brücke treffen. dann können wir immer noch entscheiden, wohin es gehen soll. zeit haben wir ja satt dann..


----------



## sharkslayer (15. März 2007)

sagt mal vorher, wo es ungefähr langgeht damit ich euch zur not einholen kann, wenn's bei mir spaeter wird.
ich wuerde zur feier des guten wetters die lange nicht mehr gefahrene (zumindest von mir) runde

"kuhberg - gasman-trail - kreuz-trail - y-weg - lautertal"

vorschlagen


----------



## gasman (15. März 2007)

kreuz-trail???mir tut jetzt schon alles weh


----------



## Aitschie (15. März 2007)

@ jj: Danke für den schönen Nachmittag. Ausfahrt hat richtig Spass gemacht. Und wenn du den Nightride auch noch voll mitgefahren bist, Respekt!!!!!! 8h im Sattel ist glaub ich n gutes Training für die SKGT........

@ carmin: du bist doch im Wanderverein (AV?). Gibts ne richtig gute Karte für die Ulmer Umgebung, bei der alle Trails eingezeichnet sind? Kannst eine empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (15. März 2007)

@aitschie: danke, danke, aber ich bin den nightride nicht mehr zu ende mitgefahren, hatte kein wasser mehr, nix zu essen... naja vielleicht hast du mich einfach so geplättet


----------



## carmin (15. März 2007)

Aitschie schrieb:


> @ carmin: du bist doch im Wanderverein (AV?)


Um Gottes Willen neiiin 

Karte: Also ich kenne und verwende halt die TOP25 vom Landesvermessungsamt und von MagicMaps. Da sind Unmengen an Strichen drauf, und manche davon sind Trails. Welche, das weiß man von der Karte aber auch nicht immer  Ja und ein paar SAV-Karten habe ich auch, die sind auf Basis der TOP50 des LVA. Die haben zusätzlich die SAV-Wanderwege (mit Markierungen) eingezeichnet. Das gibt zusätzliche Anhaltspunkte, heißt aber bei weitem nicht, dass das alles Trails wären. Eine spezifische Trailkarte kenn ich nicht und hoffe auch, dass es sowas nicht gibt 

Nach ein paar Mal rumgurken mit uns wirst das meiste wohl kennen. Wo wart Ihr denn heute?

Ich schaue mit ein wenig Sorge aufs Wetter der kommenden Woche (Schnee?!). Mag jemand am Samstag radeln?

Und wer ist jetzt noch an der Leistungsdiagnostik interessiert? Hätte dafür ggf auch schon eine Location in Ulm gefunden.


----------



## kupfermark (15. März 2007)

gasman schrieb:


> kreuz-trail???mir tut jetzt schon alles weh



Ist wohl auch ohne Kreuztrail auch nicht besser geworden...

An ner LD hab ich kein Interesse. WE fahren werd ich auch nicht.


----------



## haabt (15. März 2007)

@Aitschie: Ich glaube Du wohnst ganz in der Nähe von mir. Besser hätte ich meine Adresse auch nicht beschreiben können.

 

@carmin:Falls Ihr nächste Woche noch ne Tour macht, wäre ich auf jeden Fall auch dabei. Samstag ist aber leider ehr schlecht.


----------



## Aitschie (15. März 2007)

@ carmin: Nach aktuellem Stand bin ich Samstag in Ulm, fahren wäre dann möglich. Morgen mach ich mal nen Tag bisschen langsamer, muss ausserdem sowieso in die Stadt. Sonntag werde ich wohl nach Augsburg zum Surfen gehen (ist ja ein laues Lüftchen angesagt  )

@ haabt: wo wohnst den, bin jetzt gespannt!

Und nun ruft das Bett. Gute Nacht!


----------



## gasman (15. März 2007)

sodele, nach ner heissen wanne gehts wieder. fazit: hose gefetzt, armling gefetzt, beinling gefetzt. die drunter liegende haut auch jeweils, striemen am rücken.....aber das bike is heile, also nix wirklich schlimmes passiert. mal schaun wie ich mich morgen bewegen kann. biken lass ich sein.
@carmin wenn was zusammengeht mit ld mach ich mit, ggf. könnte man auch zu uns ins office gehen. mir isses aber nicht so wichtig, dass ich klimmzüge dafür machen würde.


----------



## axx (16. März 2007)

Hallihallo, ich bin wieder zurück von La Palma  
Hach war das herrlich. Ein Traum  

Werd demnächst noch ein paar Bilder posten, um euch neidisch zu machen 

Nur leider waren die 8 Tage viel zu schnell rum  und in Ulm ist's eisig kalt. Und Schneefall ist angekündigt. Wie schrecklich


----------



## axx (16. März 2007)

So, gerade mal die Fotos auf den Rechner geladen...

Am ersten Tag gings in die Caldera. Der Rückweg wurde uns durch einen Waldbrand abgeschnitten, und weils monatelang nicht geregnet hatte, brannte alles wie Zunder. Wir konnten dem Feuer gerade noch über einen anderen Weg entkommen.





Am zweiten Tag gings über die Ostpiste...





auf die Vulkanroute. Durch den Calima war alles in Dunst gehüllt und dadurch wirkte die sowieso schon bizarre Mondlandschaft noch gespenstischer:





Dann gings runter nach Los Canarios auf einem absolut saugeilen Singletrail  

Nachdem Tom bereits am zweiten Tag sein Leihbike verschlissen hatte, bekam er ein Ransom als Ersatz ("damit muss man sich gar nicht mehr die Mühe machen, um die Felsbrocken herumzufahren... einfach drüberbrettern...")





Nach Osten runter gibts auch feine Trails. Dort ist's viel grüner als im Westen...





Die Eidechsen haben einem sogar aus der Hand gefressen:





Eine Trail-Begehung zu Fuß stand auch auf dem Programm (auch sowas ist möglich  , das wird in Fachkreisen "Wanderung" genannt)





Regenwald bei Los Tilos:


----------



## carmin (16. März 2007)

axx schrieb:


> Nur leider waren die 8 Tage viel zu schnell rum  und in Ulm ist's eisig kalt. Und Schneefall ist angekündigt. Wie schrecklich


Ja, wenn Ihr Euren Urlaub auch grade auf eine Woche legt, wo's hier regelrechtes Traumwetter hat...  Aber hey, Schnee, vielleicht klappts ja doch noch mal mit Allgäu.

Aber geiöle Fotos. Da bin ich mal auf Euren Diaabend gespannt. Tom hat jetzt doch ein Beik geliehen...? (Klingt nach Spontanaktion) Aber man sieht, er kommt wohl doch noch auf den Geschmack...

Aitschie und alle: Würde am Samstag sogar wieder eher nach Geislingen wollen. Der WP ist bald vorbei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niTTro (16. März 2007)

he ihr ulmer  mal ne frage, wo habt´s ihr denn eure bikes gekauft ???
welcher händler ist zu empfehlen ???


----------



## junkyjerk (16. März 2007)

kommt drauf an, was du für eins haben willst. bikeline in der sterngasse ist ganz gut, jedoch cannondale, brm (?) begrenztes angebot. beim jehle hab ich bergamont gekauft, der reyle in dornstadt soll auch ganz gut sein.


----------



## gasman (16. März 2007)

@niTTro wenn du "kleine" läden magst, bei denen du weisst, wer dich berät und notfalls an deinem bike rumschraubt, gibts auch noch den uwe schneider (z.b. orbea) vom radweg in neu-ulm und achim vom radladen am karlsplatz in ulm. der hat specialized und liteville.


----------



## haabt (16. März 2007)

Ich hab meins aus dem Fahrradland-Langenau. War mal ursprünglich, nen kleiner Laden, sind aber expandiert. Guckst Du http://www.fahrradland-langenau.de. 
Dort bekommst Du Corratec, Stevens und Felt Bikes.


----------



## Aitschie (16. März 2007)

Ich oute mich mal: ich habe beim Versender aus Koblenz gekauft. Wenn man ne längere Wartezeit abkann, eigentlich nicht schlecht. Günstige Preise auf jeden Fall..... kann mich über mein Zweirad nicht beschweren, momentan setzt definitiv der Fahrer die Grenze.


----------



## junkyjerk (16. März 2007)

meine freundin hat sich auch ein canyon gegönnt (der versender aus koblenz), wird heute abgeholt und dann schauen wir uns das ding mal genauer an... ich freu mich schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (16. März 2007)

Geislingen hört sich fürn Samstag gut an, war ich auch noch nicht *muahaha*.

Habe mir heute beim Herwig mal die gesamten Karten angesehen. Überzeugt hat mich jetzt keine so richtig, habe dann die blaue Freizeitkarte des LVA BaWü genommen. Angeblich soll aber ne MTB-Karte in Bearbeitung sein, hat die Verkäuferin behauptet.........


----------



## carmin (16. März 2007)

okay, morgen 10:00 am Bahnhof... mag wer mit?


----------



## carmin (17. März 2007)

... wir hams um eine Stunde (auf 11) verschoben -- falls noch jemand von spontaner Bikelust gepackt wird


----------



## sharkslayer (17. März 2007)

ich hab dienst ;-(

fr, sa und so ...


----------



## axx (17. März 2007)

So, wieder zurück aus Geislingen. Wir haben 2 neue Trails ausprobiert, einer davon ist sehr schön 
Auf Bild 2 seht ihr Pauline. Sie ist uns am Helfenstein begegnet. Wär das vielleicht was für Mark, statt des Hundes?


----------



## carmin (17. März 2007)

jo, und der zweite Trail völlig krank. Also da schieb ich nicht mehr runter.

Das Herrchen von Pauline hat uns bestätigt, dass Pauline praktisch antiallergen ist. Der Züchter ist irgendwo in Weiler zu Hause. Fürs Mitnehmen auf Touren eignet sie sich aber nur bedingt. Sie hat sich um die Rufe ihres Herrchens einen Dreck geschert und sich mit ca. 1 Meter pro Minute durch die Leckereien am Wegesrand gearbeitet.

Sehr unterhaltsam war auch die Begegnung mit einem größeren Trupp von Wanderern, die sich anhand ihres auffällig niedrigen Durchschnittsalters auch sofort als Pseudowanderer identifizieren ließen. In der Tat entschuldigte sich einer von ihnen auch schon fast und beteuerte, dass er sonst auch mit dem Beik unterwegs sei. Wir habens ihm verziehen. Er verwies auf ihre Team-Homepage, die sich beim ersten Drübergucken als durchaus interessant herausstellt. Sie waren wohl auch beim 4h-Nachtrennen um Geislingen und dem 6h-Rennen in Blaubeuren zugegen.


----------



## junkyjerk (17. März 2007)

ja das team freizeitstress haben wir auf den beiden rennen gesehen und geschlagen


----------



## carmin (17. März 2007)

... da waren sie sogar froh drüber, weil sie als Letztplazierte einen Gutschein für die Teilnahme am nächsten Rennen erhielten.

Ich wollte noch ergänzen, dass Pauline 9 Kilo wiegt, und sie hat etwa 2/3 ihrer Endgröße erreicht. Der Mann kennt eine Dame, die ein 70 Kilo-Schwein zu Hause hat. Ich hoffe, sie meinte damit nicht ihren Gatten.

Ich wünschte, mehr Hundebesitzer würden auf Schweine umsteigen. Diese Tierchen verhalten sich doch sehr höflich gegenüber Radfahrern.

Ach ja, und zum Beitrag #4000 muss natürlich auch wieder mal Statistik sein. Glücklicherweise gibt es sie hier ja schon fertig. Sieht ja doch etwas besser aus als im Winterpokal.


----------



## Aitschie (17. März 2007)

Wie lang wart ihr den heut unterwegs???? Bin eig froh, dass ich auf meinen Kopf gehört habe und nicht mitbin (obwohl mein Herz doch ja geschrien hat), da hätte mein Knie dann wahrscheinlich vollends aufgegeben...... 

War dafür heute aberweitig aktiv, das Ergebnis ist folgendes: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Brauche jetzt nur noch nen Akku, dann kann ich mit auf nen NightRide. Freu mich wie n Schnitzel!!!!!!

Und waow, ich schreibe gerade meinen 12. Post.... bin ich jetzt ein Spamer?????  

Sorry, bin gerade gut drauf......

Edith erinnert mich zu sagen, dass ich die Lampe seit heute mittag (von da das Bild) nochmals bisschen überarbeitet habe und sie jetzt optisch noch besser aussieht!


----------



## carmin (17. März 2007)

sauber 

Müsst Ihr aber bald Eure Touren auf nach 21 Uhr legen, sonst ists gar nicht mehr dunkel... 

Toitoitoi nochmal Deinem Knie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (18. März 2007)

@ all
bitte seht euch mal diesen

http://itc.napier.ac.uk/e-Petition/bundestag/view_petition.asp?PetitionID=395

link an. Unterzeichnet ihn und schickt ihn an alle freunde des gepflegten radsports weiter. 
speziell @ carmin
du könntest über deine dimb verbindungen das ganze sicher weiter verbreiten, oder?


----------



## Der Stefan (18. März 2007)

gasman schrieb:


> @ all
> bitte seht euch mal diesen
> 
> http://itc.napier.ac.uk/e-Petition/bundestag/view_petition.asp?PetitionID=395
> ...



Hab mitgemacht...

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## kupfermark (18. März 2007)

Ich war erst skeptisch wg der Website, hab aber dann bei www.hoax-info.de folgendes gefunden:



			
				http://www.tu-berlin.de/www/software/weblog2006-02.shtml schrieb:
			
		

> 16.05.06
> Online-Petitionen an den Bundestag
> Der Server dafür steht wirklich in Schottland
> 
> Bereits seit einigen Monaten können Petitionen an den Petitionsausschuss des Deutschen Bundestages auch online eingereicht und mitgezeichnet werden. Im Unterschied zu anderen E-Petitionen landen diese Eingaben nicht unbesehen im Papierkorb, vielmehr bilden sich die Ausschussmitglieder eine Meinung dazu. Der Server wird von der Napier-Universität im schottischen Edinburgh betrieben, die das System zunächst für das schottische Parlament entwickelt hatte. Ein Diskussionsforum ergänzt das Angebot.



Hab also auch mitgemacht


----------



## carmin (18. März 2007)

Habs auch mal in die Sig übernommen. Im "Sonstige Bikethemen" wirds ja auch heiß diskutiert.

Dass der Server fürs Mitzeichnen in Schottland steht, liegt daran, dass das System einem Forschungsprojekt entsprang. Warum der Bundestag die Software aber nicht einfach auf seinen Servern installiert, versteh ich auch nicht.

Waren schon etliche interessante und gute Petitionen dabei, zB erhielt  diese auch hier im Forum viel Aufmerksamkeit. Aber ich seh gerade, auch nach einem Jahr steht das Ergebnis noch aus...


----------



## haabt (19. März 2007)

Mmh die Domain kam mir auch schon so bekannt vor....


----------



## junkyjerk (19. März 2007)

hab auch bei der petition mitgemacht


----------



## chorge (19. März 2007)

off-topic, ich weiß... aber ist auch ganz speziell für Mark:

So war's Sonntag vor ner Woche am Nebelhorn...


----------



## kupfermark (19. März 2007)

Wow, sieht nach Powder aus..

Hat sonst noch jemand Zeit/Lust auf Oberstdorf diesen Fr?? 
(mit Ski oder Snowboard, fürs Bike ists noch bisschen zu früh)

Gr 
Mark


----------



## Aitschie (19. März 2007)

Boah, geil *lechzsabber* Will auch!!!!! Naja, Sonntag in der Früh gehts ab ins Orthlermassiv auf Skitour. Hoffe auch auf solche Bedingungen!

@ Mark: wegen Fr können wir ja nochmal kontakten, zum biken ist das Wetter ja gerade sch*****.....

@gasman: petitiert is auch schon, bereits gestern. Jan Ulrich petitiert ja auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (19. März 2007)

Aitschie schrieb:


> @ Mark: wegen Fr können wir ja nochmal kontakten, zum biken ist das Wetter ja gerade sch*****.....



Eben, geplant war von mir eigentlich auch ne grössere Tour mit dem RR..


----------



## carmin (19. März 2007)

Seh ich grad erst.. Hat sich der dubdubidu doch glatt ein Yeti in Schutzleiterfarbe gekauft 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3502927


----------



## axx (20. März 2007)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Hat sonst noch jemand Zeit/Lust auf Oberstdorf diesen Fr??



Hast du Freitag immer frei? Ned schlecht. Auf Skifahren hätt ich schon auch Lust, wird bei mir aber zeitlich vermutlich etwas schwierig. Mal sehn.


----------



## Panzerschiff (20. März 2007)

mhh... I have read a petition and I onder to know... Is it permitted to ride on the streets? In Germany I don't always use bike roads, sometimes I ride on the streets. So, it is not allowed as far as I understand?
thx


----------



## kupfermark (20. März 2007)

axx schrieb:


> Hast du Freitag immer frei? Ned schlecht. Auf Skifahren hätt ich schon auch Lust, wird bei mir aber zeitlich vermutlich etwas schwierig. Mal sehn.



Nur im März, das sind die Resturlaubstage vom letzten Jahr  Man kann sich allerdings daran gewöhnen!

Hab heut mittag mit chorge telefoniert, in Hindelang hats 40cm Neuschnee. Also, wer sichs rausnehmen kann, mitkommen. Wird eh das letzte mal sein für die Saison und ne günstige Tageskarte hab ich auch noch hier rumliegen 



Edit:
Achso, wie siehts denn aus mit Nightride heut abend? Falls jemand dabei ist, wär ich 19:30 an der Brücke!! WP ist noch nicht vorbei, erst am So!


----------



## carmin (20. März 2007)

Eigentlich hab ich mich für heute Abend schon auf Schneesturm eingestellt, und was ist? Sternenklar und laue Lüftchen...

Wenn Ihr übrigens Eintagesausflüge zu Skigebieten macht, wo man auch als Biker runterdarf, und noch ein Platz im Auto frei ist, sagt Bescheid 



Panzerschiff schrieb:


> mhh... I have read a petition and I onder to know... Is it permitted to ride on the streets? In Germany I don't always use bike roads, sometimes I ride on the streets. So, it is not allowed as far as I understand?


[imgl]http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/normengrafiken/pdf/grafik_stvo_b0074.jpg[/imgl]So far, if there is a bikeway along a road, and there are blue signs such as this one, you are to use them in Germany. However, this is not always appropriate and in many cases more dangerous than commuting on the roads. Hence the petition.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (20. März 2007)

Darf mit leichtem Stolz berichten: die Lampe ist fertig und funktioniert!!!!

@ Mark: wegen Fr. klappt, fahre mit meinem Bruder bereits morgen nach Stuttgart. Mein kleiner Bruder (nur altersmäßig  ) kommt aller wahrscheinlichkeit auch mit.

Edit: mir fällt gerade auf, dass ich nur einen (kleinen) Bruder habe!


----------



## kupfermark (20. März 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> So far, if there is a bikeway along a road, and there are blue signs such as this one, you are to use them in Germany. However, this is not always appropriate and in many cases more dangerous than commuting on the roads. Hence the petition.



Ich weiss, falsches Forum, aber: Für Rennradler gibts doch Ausnahmen, wenn das Rad unter 11kg wiegt. Werd aber trotzdem ständig angehupt 

@aitschi:

Super, hast ne PN

Gruss
KM


----------



## carmin (20. März 2007)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Ich weiss, falsches Forum, aber: Für Rennradler gibts doch Ausnahmen, wenn das Rad unter 11kg wiegt.


... das betraf jetzt aber die Beleuchtung?
http://bundesrecht.juris.de/stvo/__2.html
http://bundesrecht.juris.de/stvzo/__67.html



kupfermark schrieb:


> Werd aber trotzdem ständig angehupt


Pure Freudenbekundung.


----------



## kupfermark (20. März 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> ... das betraf jetzt aber die Beleuchtung?
> http://bundesrecht.juris.de/stvo/__2.html
> http://bundesrecht.juris.de/stvzo/__67.html



Tatsächlich... Iss ja ätzend. Na dann mal kräftig weiterpetitieren!!


----------



## Panzerschiff (21. März 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> Eigentlich hab ich mich für heute Abend schon auf Schneesturm eingestellt, und was ist? Sternenklar und laue Lüftchen...
> 
> Wenn Ihr übrigens Eintagesausflüge zu Skigebieten macht, wo man auch als Biker runterdarf, und noch ein Platz im Auto frei ist, sagt Bescheid
> 
> ...



danke! 
I think so, that is more better to use roads, then bikeways. In Russia we don't have bikeways at all: we use roads. It is more comfortable and you have an ability to ride faster. But some guys use pedestrian ways.  I hope, that it will be possible to ride on road (but I also do it in Ulm, maybe it is vorbidden?)


----------



## carmin (21. März 2007)

Well, Ulm is Germany, too  In reality, however, you don't need to care about it much.


----------



## Panzerschiff (21. März 2007)

*carmin*
Ich denk so! Ich moechte nicht problemen mit Polizei haben


----------



## niTTro (21. März 2007)

radweg benutzten ist gefährlicher als auf der strasse zu fahren  
aha, sehr einleuchtend


----------



## summit (21. März 2007)

Panzerschiff schrieb:


> Ich denk so! Ich moechte nicht problemen mit Polizei haben


The main problem with riding on roadways beside the "blue cycle track road sign" is the juridical insecurity in case of an accident. But you also have juridical insecurities riding on these cycle tracks - one can also make something for reproach there in case of an accident (e.g. driving faster than approx. 15-20 km/h). *So better avoid an accident while riding on the roadway, than getting an alleged right at the cycle track where you have a much larger accident risk!*

Problems with the police are the smallest. In dependence of the personal attitude of the policeman to cycle tracks, he will leave you in peace or give you the instruction to use the cycle track. In the worst case he will give you a penalty of EUR 15,- (don´t pay immediately, often riding on cycle track is "not possible" and you can contradict, a free interpretation with 1001 reasons you will find here ).
Occasionally honking car drivers best ignore, or give a friendly sign back.

My personal consequence with the legal situation for cyclists is to avoid roads with cycle tracks. During training these detours are no problem. Instead of cycling for transportation in everyday life I rather use my car again more frequently or public transportations, if roads which are contaminated by cycle tracks or these modern road paintings called "protective strips" cannot be evaded.

If you want to learn more about the complicated german laws for cyclists concerning "special ways and paths", i recommend http://bernd.sluka.de/Radfahren/rechtlich.html


----------



## nyk (21. März 2007)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Wow, sieht nach Powder aus..
> 
> Hat sonst noch jemand Zeit/Lust auf Oberstdorf diesen Fr??
> (mit Ski oder Snowboard, fürs Bike ists noch bisschen zu früh)
> ...



Tag,

wollte zwar immer schonmal bei irgendwelchen ausfahrten mitfahren, allerdings sind die grade immer dann, wenn ich auch beim klettern bin... naja egal.

@Mark: Freitag ans Fellhorn waere ich dabei, wenn's recht ist. Koennte auch 'nen fahrbaren untersatz anbieten...

gruss,
ds


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Panzerschiff (21. März 2007)

*summit*
I see... Thank you for a huge answer and giving me so much info. Yes, i think, that it is really difficult to use bikeways, because my average speed is 25 kmph, sometimes about 30. And other riders ride very slow. I mean old people and woman with kids etc. Sometimes it is really hard to overtkae them. That's why I try to use roads. And about police. I am a foreigner, but they can also fine me? 
And also thank you for links. I will read all the info later (have some problems with german  )
Thank you!


----------



## kupfermark (21. März 2007)

@nyk:
Bis jetzt sind wir zu dritt, wenn Du ein grosses Auto bzw Dachträger hättest, wäre das prima. Hab ich nämlich nicht, und ich bin eh nicht sicher, ob 2 Paar Skier, ein Snowboard und 3 Leute innen reinpassen. 
Hab ich nämlich nie probiert..


----------



## nyk (21. März 2007)

@mark, aitschie

auto für 3-4 leute mit voller ausruestung sollte kein problem sein. stellt sich nur noch die frage nach dem wann und wo man sich trifft... weiss jemand 'ne zentralen parkplatz in ulm ? oder soll ich euch abholen...

detail-fragen/diskussion auch gerne per email/fon...


----------



## kupfermark (21. März 2007)

Super, hab euch beiden ne PN geschickt!
Gruss
Mark


----------



## Aitschie (21. März 2007)

Freitag 6:55 Roxyparkplatz geht klar, ist von uns aus kein Prob. Alternativ bietet sich für solche Ausflüge auch immer der Parkplatz des Atlantisbades an, dort treffen sich die Skitourengeher des DAVs immer.


----------



## carmin (21. März 2007)

summit schrieb:


> a free interpretation with 1001 reasons you will find here ).


Handouts für die Polizei, wie nett 



summit schrieb:


> Instead of cycling for transportation in everyday life I rather use my car again more frequently or public transportations, if roads which are contaminated by cycle tracks...


Von sowas würd ich mich doch nicht vom Radeln abhalten lassen...


----------



## summit (22. März 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> Handouts für die Polizei, wie nett


Eher traurig  Mit deren Wissen um Radwegbenutzungspflichten und Sonderregelungen sowie die Unfallursachen beim Radfahren ist es im allgemeinen leider nicht weit her (kleiner aktueller Lichtblick zumindest von Berlins Polizeidirektor Wolfgang Klang, auch wenn er bezüglich Sch(m)utzstreifen die aktuelle Mainstream-Meinung äußert).

Im Winter empfiehlt sich, zumindest hier in München, vielleicht noch dieses Handout.






carmin schrieb:


> Von sowas würd ich mich doch nicht vom Radeln abhalten lassen...


Genau deshalb habe ich es z.B. komplett aufgegeben, meinen Arbeitsweg (ca. 65 km einfache Strecke, gut 15 km davon radwegverseucht) mit dem Rad gleich als kleines, regelmäßiges Training zu nutzen.


----------



## chickenway-user (22. März 2007)

Mal was ganz anderes:

Ich geh grad mal für nen halbes Jahr nach Amerika und mach morgen ne kleine Aufbruchfeier.
Nur essen, trinken, ratschen. Sonst nix.

Wer kommen will kann mir ja ne PN schreiben, wegen Adresse und so...


----------



## Don Stefano (22. März 2007)

Hey, ich wünsch dir ne schöne Zeit. Falls es dir nicht so gut gefällt, macht auch nix. Ein halbes Jahr geht schnell vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (22. März 2007)

@chickenway
don't worry. ich hab 2 jahre dort überlebt. geht vorbei. ansonsten gute zeit.


----------



## kupfermark (23. März 2007)

@chicky:
Von mir auch viel Glück. Wird bestimmt gut, Sharkslayer hats auch überlebt  

Auf dem Fellhorn hats heut ja mal richtig viel Schnee gehabt, zum Teil etwas zuviel von oben, was die Sicht eingeschränkt hat und mal zuviel unter dem Brett, was das vorwärtskommen tw erschwert hat. Im hüfttiefen Schnee fällt man zwar weich, aber rauskommen ist ätzend.  

Aber sonst wars ein lustiger Tag.


----------



## chickenway-user (24. März 2007)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Im hüfttiefen Schnee fällt man zwar weich, aber rauskommen ist ätzend.



Hat's da jetzt echt noch geilen Powder? Vor nem Monat hätt ich das brauchen können, nicht jetzt wo ich die Saison abgehakt hab...

Danke für die Wünsche!


----------



## carmin (24. März 2007)

Mensch chicky, ist doch eine klasse Chance, mach was draus!
(Man muss die Menschen ja nicht immer an ihrer Regierung messen. Würden wir ja auch nicht wollen )
Wo gehts denn genau hin? Kann man da auch beiken? Schau doch bei Gelegenheit mal wieder rein und berichte ein bisschen!

Hat für morgen schon jemand Radelpläne?


----------



## Aitschie (24. März 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> Hat für morgen schon jemand Radelpläne?



Radelpläne nicht, allerdings werde ich morgen für 6 Tage in die Schweiz auf Skitour fahren. Komme am Freitag abend wieder und bin dann bis Sonntag noch in Ulm, bevor ich wieder nach Bayreuth zurück muss. 

Wenn ihr also für nächsten Samstag (auch ne längere Tour, vll Geislingen) und nächsten Sonntag (eher kürzer) Touren ins Auge fast, ich wäre dabei (wenn ich mir nicht n Haxen brech) 

@Mark: willst die Bilder vom Fellhorn haben? Sind nicht allzu viele, paar schöne Fahrimpressionen von dir sind aber dabei. 

Schöne Woche


----------



## kupfermark (24. März 2007)

Mhm, nö. Ich fand mich nicht so dynamisch.. Wünsch Dir viel Spass auf der Skitour!

Gruss
KM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (25. März 2007)

Weiss eigentlich jemand obs für Bloodhoundgang heut an der Abendkasse noch Karten gibt und kommt von euch jemand??


----------



## junkyjerk (25. März 2007)

scheint schon lange ausverkauft zu sein... das konzert mein ich


----------



## carmin (25. März 2007)

Winterpokal ist zu Ende! Na wenn das mal kein Traumergebnis ist...  Danke an die Mitstreiter!

axx + ich wollten heute eigentlich eine möglichst trockene Tour fahren. Leider hats uns dann doch wieder Richtung Geislingen verschlagen, und wir haben uns eingesaut ohne Ende. Beim Heimfahren durch Herrlingen war wohl grade ein Gottesdienst zu Ende, und ich wunderte mich etwas, warum mich die Leute so entsetzt ansahen. Als ich daheim in den Spiegel guckte, wusst ichs...


----------



## gasman (26. März 2007)

war trotz gebrochener rippe samstag und sonntag beim skifahren in samnaun/ischgl. strahlende sonne, nicht viel, aber abseits der pisten im gelände alleweil genug schnee, um sich auszutoben. bin schon seit ewigkeiten nicht so viel tiefschnee gefahren, wie an den 2 tagen. leider war es immer mal wieder fies, wenn die rippenteilchen aneinander vorbeigeschrappt sind. jetzt sind sie aber eingeschliffen.


----------



## junkyjerk (26. März 2007)

gebrochene rippe? hab ich was verpasst??


----------



## gasman (27. März 2007)

donnerstag vor ner woche. niteride. gasman trail. querliegender ast auf der langen graden bevor man den weg quert.


----------



## tbird (27. März 2007)

autsch 

na dann gute besserung!

btw...wenn ich grad schon mal hier bin D): was würdet ihr denn für reifen empfehlen? die conti sind zwar gripmässig echt okay, aber es ist mir nicht möglich sie sauber aufzuziehen, so dass sie 100% rund laufen (scheint wohl ein allg. problem der conti zu sein). 
mir wurden die Nobby Nic empfohlen, was meint ihr dazu? denke schon dass die supa sind *G*


----------



## carmin (27. März 2007)

Big Betty

(oder was ist der Einsatzzweck? )


----------



## lectron (27. März 2007)

@gasman:Für solche schwerwiegende Verletzungen (wenigstens nicht wieder ein pneu) hast du dich auf dem heimweg aber wacker geschlagen. Von meiner Seite auf jedenfall mal schnelle und vollständige genesung.


----------



## tbird (27. März 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> Big Betty
> 
> (oder was ist der Einsatzzweck? )



CC und n bissl schwereres gelände. BigBetty is mir eigentlich schon zu derbe...dachte eher so was in der ecke 2.3" (den nobby gibts ja als 2.25")


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (27. März 2007)

also ich würd es morgen mal wieder versuchen....gaaaanz langsam. hat jemand bock? ich komm wahrscheinlich schon früher raus, man könnte also auch einen kombinierten day/night ride anstreben. 1700?


----------



## chickenway-user (27. März 2007)

gasman schrieb:


> also ich würd es morgen mal wieder versuchen....gaaaanz langsam. hat jemand bock? ich komm wahrscheinlich schon früher raus, man könnte also auch einen kombinierten day/night ride anstreben. 1700?



Also bei ne langsamen gemütlichen Runde würde ich mitmachen... Gern auch früher. Allerdings hab ich nicht so lang Zeit (vielleicht bis halb 7 oder so)


----------



## carmin (27. März 2007)

Jo um 1700 wär ich wohl auch dabei! Und gaanz langsam, das nehmen wir uns ja immer vor.

Heute hab ich schon ne Dreiviertelstunde zugebracht, das Radl zu putzen und insbesondere diesen Scheiß-Sand wieder aus dem Antrieb zu kriegen...


----------



## junkyjerk (27. März 2007)

war heute abend auch noch unterwegs mit meiner schnecke, die muss ja schliesslich auch langsam ans biken hreangeführt werden...


----------



## chickenway-user (28. März 2007)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Also bei ne langsamen gemütlichen Runde würde ich mitmachen... Gern auch früher. Allerdings hab ich nicht so lang Zeit (vielleicht bis halb 7 oder so)



Ich Esel, ganz vergessen:

GASMAN, GUTE BESSERUNG!

@Carmin: Dann ras halt nicht immer so...

@JJ: Soso, die SCHNECKE muss LANGSAM ans biken herangeführt werden. Wie passend dazu das Carmin und ich immer langsame Schneckentouren fahren wollen...


----------



## lectron (28. März 2007)

@jj: welchen eindruck macht den das versenderbike (nerve xc, oder) bis jetzt? 
bist bestimmt auch schon ne proberunde gefahren. Irgendwann die nächsten monate wird bei mir auch ne bikeanschaffung für die bessere hälfte anstehen. 
Bisher eierte sie auf so nem alten stahlesel durchs gelände, was natürlich für ne mutter nicht mehr angemessen ist .


----------



## junkyjerk (28. März 2007)

@lectron: also das bike macht nen super eindruck, das fahrwerk ist erste sahne  (reba sl poplock, fox rp23), der rahmen ne augenweide in schönem matten weiss, sattel muss natürlich wahrscheinlich noch getauscht werden gegen ein damenmodell, der vorbau und der lenker wird auch noch getauscht gegen das syntace vro system.. ansonsten fühlt sie sich sehr wohl auf dem bock, bremsen sind auch sehr gut dosierbar, also alles bene...

kannst dir ja das ding mal von nahem anschauen.. weisst ja wo ich wohne


----------



## lectron (28. März 2007)

@JJ: Hast du einen gabeltausch vorgenommen? Da ist doch normal ne Fox verbaut.  
Hattest du etwa verwendung für die fox gabel?


----------



## steph4n (28. März 2007)

Hi,

ich wohn seit nen paar wochen in ulm(vorher nähe berlin) und endlich ist mein bike auf bei mir angekommen, da bin ich am wochenende mal ein wenig durch die gegend (Oberer Kuhberg) geradelt. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das kaum Radfahrer unterwegs sind, aber massig Fußgänger  (wer hat schon ne klingel am mtb)...gibt es in ulm irgendwelche verbote wo radfahrer ned fahren dürfen? 

und könnt ihr nen radladen in ulm empfehlen? war gestern in dem am karlsplatz, aber der konnte mir net so richtig helfen.

gruß stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (28. März 2007)

Hi Stephan,

na dann willkommen im wilden Süden 

Verbote: In BaWüs Wäldern gilt allgemein die 2m-Regel.  Es hängen da und dort auch einige Verbotschilder rum.  In der Praxis handhaben wir das pragmatisch.

Fußgänger: An sich sollte deren gehäuftes Auftreten kein Problem darstellen, allenfalls einen Grund, sich in weniger frequentierte Gegenden zurückzuziehen.  Auch ohne Klingel kann man sich bemerkbar machen, auch wenn es mit Klingel natürlich einfacher ist.

Radladen: Kommt natürlich darauf an, worin Du Dir helfen lassen willst.  Wenn Du einen Laden suchst, wo einige Bikes rumstehen zum angucken (nebst Waschmaschinen etc): vielleicht der Jehle (Blaubeurer Straße).  Wenn Du auf individuelle Lösungen stehst (und Zeit hast ) ist zB auch der Andy (Wengengasse) ganz nett.  Wenngleich etwas "eigenwillig", so doch immer mal wieder mein Anlaufpunkt ist der Radweg Schneider in Neu-Ulm.  Eher für Rennradler interessant ist Bikeline (Sterngasse), für DHler der Psychodingens (Karlstraße -- aber fast unmöglich zu finden).

Komm doch gleich mit nachher, Treffpunkt in kupfermarks Signatur.


----------



## axx (28. März 2007)

Wollt ihr heut wirklich schon um 17 Uhr starten? Das ist mir leider zu früh  
Wie wärs mit 18:30?


----------



## chickenway-user (28. März 2007)

Ich glaub ich schaffs doch nicht. Zu viel Zeit vertrödelt 

Aber ich glaub ich komm mal vorbei, noch ein paar Händchen schütteln


----------



## axx (28. März 2007)

Oder 18:00 ?


----------



## carmin (28. März 2007)

ja wann jetzt? Wenns heute nicht so schlammig wird, fahr ich auch morgen gern nochmal um 18 Uhr.


----------



## junkyjerk (28. März 2007)

morgen bin ich auch dabei, heute schaff ich´s leider net..

@lectron: das bike ist ein canyon xc 4.0 in weiss.. hab noch keine änderungen vorgenommen an dem bike... wie gesagt, sattel und vorbau/lenker kommt noch runter und wird ersetzt/angepasst...

@chickenwayuser: da ich heute nicht kann, wünsch ich dir alles gute für die nächste zeit in den staaten

@gasman: GUTE BESSERUNG AUCH VON MIR!!! du harter hund du...

@kupfermark: hab noch dein cd-case hier rumliegen, bist du die nächsten tage mal in ulm am abend?? dann kann ich dir auch gleich das bike zeigen von judith..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (28. März 2007)

@jj: Morgen abend hätt ich auch Zeit zum biken, dann komm ich vorher bei Dir vorbei. Heut wars Wetter zu schön um zu warten und ich bin schon zur Mittagszeit auf ne RR-Tour aufgebrochen.

Ab wann denn morgen? Hab Urlaub und immer Zeit.

Gr 
KM


----------



## lectron (28. März 2007)

Morgen wäre ich auch wieder dabei.
Ich könnte so ab 1800.


----------



## junkyjerk (29. März 2007)

ich könnt auch so gegen 18uhr fahren gehen, hab echt bock, mich wieder mal richtig auszutoben..


----------



## carmin (29. März 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> hab echt bock, mich wieder mal richtig auszutoben..


muss ehrlich sagen, dass mich das schon eher wieder abschreckt...


----------



## junkyjerk (29. März 2007)

sollte es nicht, das war so gemeint, dass ich mal wieder etwas länger aufm bock hocken möchte und weiter weg fahren will... so ich hoffe, ich konnte dich beruhigen


----------



## axx (29. März 2007)

Ja ja, die Leut hier im Fred werden halt zunehmend unberechenbar 

Ich hab mich z.B. am Sonntag um halb drei mit dem Herrn B. aus M. zu einer gemütlichen kleinen Nachmittagsrunde getroffen. Mit dem Ergebnis, dass wir nach Geislingen geradelt sind, dort Trails gefahren sind, und wieder heimgeradelt sind. Und dann über 100km auf dem Tacho hatten


----------



## kupfermark (29. März 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> ich könnt auch so gegen 18uhr fahren gehen, hab echt bock, mich wieder mal richtig auszutoben..



Oh je, und ich hab noch schwere Beine von gestern.. 

EDIT:

Hat zwar grad aufgehört zu regnen, aber mir ist das da draussen doch noch zu nass. 
Ich fahr heut net.


----------



## carmin (29. März 2007)

jj: is okay 

Braucht heute trotzdem nicht auf mich warten, ich muss jetzt dringend ins Bett.


----------



## lectron (29. März 2007)

Konnte sich bei dem Wetter niemand zu fahren aufraffen . 
Gerade 20 Minuten umsonst an der Brücke gestanden.


----------



## junkyjerk (29. März 2007)

tut mir leid, bin grad erst von der messe heimgekommen, musste heute kurzfristig auf der leben, wohnen, freizeit aushelfen und da war kein internet verfügbar, also konnt ich leider net bescheid geben..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (29. März 2007)

wochenende? minnegesang?schneckenpflege?
oder eher doch spass haben?????aber langsam


----------



## junkyjerk (29. März 2007)

ich wollte mit jürgen und flo am sonntag mal wieder nach geislingen, schön wie immer um 10 mitm zug nach amstetten und dann lecker trails fahren... wer kommt mit??

freitag nachmittag vielleicht noch ne lockere runde?


----------



## lectron (29. März 2007)

Werde morgen direkt nachm arbeiten durchstarten. Werde so um 1600 an der Wilhelmsburg vorbei kommen und dann über eselsberg,mähringen und kiesental ins lautertal fahren. ein paar trails mitnehmen und dann heim. Falls noch jemand lust und zeit hat.

Sonntag bin ich wohl auch dabei.


----------



## carmin (30. März 2007)

lectron schrieb:


> Konnte sich bei dem Wetter niemand zu fahren aufraffen .
> Gerade 20 Minuten umsonst an der Brücke gestanden.


Moment, Du wartest erst 20 Minuten und gehst dann unverrichteter Dinge nach Hause?



junkyjerk schrieb:


> lecker trails fahren...


Das klingt weit weniger abschreckend


----------



## nyk (30. März 2007)

tag,



junkyjerk schrieb:


> um 10 mitm zug nach amstetten und dann lecker trails fahren... wer kommt mit??



Klingt echt verlockend... Unter der Gefahr, dass ich da komplett abschwächel, würde ich trotzdem mal gerne mitfahren. 



junkyjerk schrieb:


> freitag nachmittag vielleicht noch ne lockere runde?





lectron schrieb:


> Werde so um 1600 an der Wilhelmsburg vorbei kommen



Vielleicht auch erstmal heute nachmittag zum antesten mit. Allerdings wird 1600 an der wilhelmsburg für mich viel zu früh sein... Gibts denn alternativen ?

gruss,
ds


----------



## lectron (30. März 2007)

@carmin: nach 20 Minuten warten und wheelie üben war meine Motivation irgenwie im Keller  , dafür muß ich mich heute ein bischen austoben


----------



## kupfermark (30. März 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> ich muss jetzt dringend ins Bett.



Damit Du um 4:51 wieder was posten kannst?

Ich mach heut und morgen zweckgebundene RR-Touren. Wird Zeit, dass der Nebel endlich mal verschwindet.
Sonntag kann ich aus bekannten Gründen wieder mal nicht mit..

Euch viel Spass
Gruss
KM


----------



## junkyjerk (30. März 2007)

@nyk: das mit sonntag wird ne lockere runde, da sollte es keine probleme geben, da mitzuhalten, zumal wir auch gerne mal warten, wenns ein wenig länger dauert... 

@kupfermark: viel spass in münchen


----------



## nyk (30. März 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> schön wie immer um 10 mitm zug nach amstetten



welchen zug um 10 meint ihr denn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lectron (30. März 2007)

Guter Hinweis.
Bisher sind wir immer um 10.10 gefahren. Diesen Zug hat die Bahn wohl eingespart.
Ich wäre in diesem Fall für 11.10.


----------



## junkyjerk (30. März 2007)

den 10:10uhr-zug scheint es tatsächlich nicht mehr zu geben... na dann lasst uns halt um 11uhr am seiteneingang des bahnhofs treffen, da wo die zollautos stehen... können wir halt ein wenig länger schlafen...


----------



## immerdraussen (30. März 2007)

Hallo aus der Nachbarschaft,
wenn Ihr am Sonntag nach Geislingen geht, darf ich da ne Runde mit Euch mit? Wäre klasse!!

Grüße FX


----------



## junkyjerk (30. März 2007)

servus felix, na das ist aber schön, dass man dich mal wieder sieht, wenn auch noch nicht in person... aber das ändert sich ja am sonntag... dann kannste mir noch mal erklären, wo der trail war, den wir im herbst am gardasee runtergefahren sind... jetzt freu ich mich noch mehr auf sonntag... ich meld mich dann am sonntag morgen bei dir aufm handy, wann und wo wir uns treffen können...


----------



## Aitschie (30. März 2007)

Ihr wisst gar nicht, wie geil ne heiße Dusche nach einer Woche Katzenwäsche ist  
Bin seit heut mittag wieder von meiner Skitour zurück. War verdammt grandios, kann ich jedem empfehlen. Die Bilder sprechen für sich (Bild 2 bin ich  ). Anfang der Woche hatte es im Ortler kräftig geschneit, wir hatten ungelogen hüfttiefen Tiefschnee. Donnertag dann der Höhepunkt, Aufstieg auf 3.769m (Monte Cevedale), mein bisher höchster Gipfel......

Bis Sonntag bin ich noch in Ulm, dann muss ich leider wieder nach Bayreuth zurück. Würde mich am Sonntag euch gerne anschliessen, wenn ihr nach Geislingen fahrt. War letztes mal ja leider verletzungsbedingt nicht dabei.....


----------



## junkyjerk (30. März 2007)

also gut, dann sind wir schon: jürgen, flo, felix (immerdraussen), lectron, aitschie, junkyjerk.
wer kommt noch mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lectron (30. März 2007)

hab meine tour heute verkürzt, und war dafür noch ein bischen technik trainieren  (s. Fotoalbum)

Ansonsten, bis sonntag


----------



## haabt (30. März 2007)

Oh man, da wird mir ja ganz schlecht. RESPEKT!


----------



## carmin (30. März 2007)

lectron schrieb:


> hab meine tour heute verkürzt, und war dafür noch ein bischen technik trainieren


 
(aber ist Dir das mit den Bäumen in der Landezone nicht zu gefährlich...???)

Bin am Sonntag natürlich auch dabei (war das nicht klar...? =)

Werden aber krass viele so langsam. Felix, komm doch gleich nach Amstetten, dort ist der wohl sicherste Treffpunkt.


----------



## gasman (30. März 2007)

@lectron
ich glaubs net. ich brech mir ein ripperl weil ich über ein kleines stämmchen fahr und du hupfst diese widerlichen rampen an der halde runter, ohne strafe. wie ist die welt ungerecht.
@all
wenn ich mir das so überleg, klingt der sonntag immer besser. ich glaub nach allem dafür und dagegen ist das der beste deal. also um 11 am bhf.


----------



## carmin (30. März 2007)

Aja, die Uniklinik bekam grade einen neuen MRT zur Herzvisualisierung. Mit krassen 3 Tesla. Am Montag ist Tag der offenen Tür und feierliche Übergabe unter ministerlichem Beistand. Da wird sich aber einer freuen 

http://idw-online.de/pages/de/news201763


----------



## carmin (31. März 2007)

nyk schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch erstmal heute nachmittag zum antesten mit. Allerdings wird 1600 an der wilhelmsburg für mich viel zu früh sein... Gibts denn alternativen ?


Und, konntest antesten? Ggf gibts heute Abend nochmal eine kurze Tour, kann aber noch nix versprechen.

Ansonsten dürften das max. 50 km und max. 1500 hm werden. Kann aber auch jederzeit am Geislinger Bhf angekürzt werden.

Gut, dann bleibts bei 11 Uhr? Rechtzeitig kommen wegen Fahrkartenkauf! Und nochmal der Tip, dass es mit DING-Card (auch ausgeliehenen) nur 3.40 statt 3.80 kostet.



kupfermark schrieb:


> Ich mach heut und morgen zweckgebundene RR-Touren.


Was sind denn zweckgebundene Rennradtouren? Bin ich ja froh, dass unsere Biketouren völlig zweckfrei sind


----------



## kupfermark (31. März 2007)

@lectron: Respekt. Endlich kenn ich mal jemand, der sowas fährt  

@carmin: mit zweckgebunden mein ich, dass ich das RR statt dem Auto benutze, in dem Fall zu meinen Eltern aufs Dorffest.


----------



## nyk (31. März 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> Und, konntest antesten? Ggf gibts heute Abend nochmal eine kurze Tour, kann aber noch nix versprechen.



Ne, war noch beim inlinern... Hab mir aber von bax75 sagen lassen, dasses sicher nicht so dramatisch wird 

Heute abend wird bei mir auch nix (schon gleich garnicht bei dem ekligen Wetter), aber morgen bin ich sicher kurz vor 11 am Bhf.


----------



## bax75 (31. März 2007)

nyk schrieb:


> Ne, war noch beim inlinern... Hab mir aber von bax75 sagen lassen, dasses sicher nicht so dramatisch wird



Das klingt jetzt aber schon etwas großkotzig   Ich hab das gesagt weil ich weiß daß nyk deutlich fitter ist als ich...


----------



## junkyjerk (31. März 2007)

also dann bis morgen um kurz vor 11 am bahnhof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (31. März 2007)

Kann mich einer von euch morgen auf seiner Ding-Card mitnehmen? Wir haben keine mehr im Haus und ich glaube nicht, dass ich mir morgen noch eine kaufen kann. Geld gibts selbstverständlich in bar.......

Ansonsten bis morgen am Bahnhof! Wetter wird ja super!


----------



## carmin (31. März 2007)

Nun, ob mit oder ohne DING-Card zahlt man das Ticket bei der Bahn bar (oder per Geldkarte). Die DING-Card dient hier nur als Ausweis, um den 10%-Rabatt innerhalb des Verbundes abzugreifen. Es handelt sich hier also um keine technische, sondern eine psychologische Hürde. Nämlich die, vor den Augen der (potentiell auftauchenden) Schaffnerin die DING-Card weiterzureichen...

Extra besorgen würd ich deshalb keine DING-Card! Dat kriegen wir schon hin


----------



## B3nNbiKer (31. März 2007)

Hey jungs,
wollt mich auch mal melden denn so wie es aussieht kennt ihr euch in ulm und umgebung gut mit trail aus! könnt ihr mir sagen ob es in ulm umgebung(bin aus elchingen) ein paar freeride(downhill) strecken gibt?


----------



## B3nNbiKer (31. März 2007)

Hey jungs,
wollt mich auch mal melden denn so wie es aussieht kennt ihr euch in ulm und umgebung gut mit trail aus! könnt ihr mir sagen ob es in ulm umgebung(bin aus elchingen) ein paar freeride(downhill) strecken gibt?
wenn ja wäre eine kurze beschreibung nicht schlecht! 
ich fahr ab morgen ein big air kann ich mit diesem bike bei euren touren mithalten? wo liegt bei euren touren der schwerpunkt?
Hoffe ich überfall euch nicht mit so vielen fragen auf einmal!


----------



## carmin (31. März 2007)

Hi B3nNbiKer,

wie schön, noch mehr Zuwachs 

Also waschechte DH-Strecken gibts in Ulm mW eher weniger, einfach mangels Höhenmetern. Und einen Lift schon gar nicht. Vielleicht könnte man die Halde (siehe das Bild von lectron) als FR-Gelände bezeichnen; ferner gibts eine (auf Wunsch der Erbauer nicht weiter zu verratende) kurze DH-Strecke nahe Blaubeuren. Wenn Du Kontakt zu "richtigen" Downhillern willst, kannst Dich auch mal an Chaka-Checka oder Hairider (noch in Ulm?) wenden.

Das alles heißt nicht, dass es im Umkreis nicht genügend technisch fordernde Stellen gäbe (hab selbst noch so einiges auf meiner Wunschliste ), aber man muss mit seinem Beik doch überall wieder hochtrappen können. Es gibt etliche (mir fällt spontan ein halbes Dutzend ein), die hier oder in Geislingen all dies auch mit 18-Kilo-Bikes tun.

Ob Du mit Deinem Big Air (Glückwunsch übrigens) morgen mithalten kannst, kann ich natürlich nicht für Dich entscheiden. Es wäre eine Leistung. Technisch wirds interessant, aber nicht fies. Mit 1000 bis 1500 hm bei teilweise sehr steilen Anstiegen ist zu rechnen; eine feste Route gibts bislang nicht. Aber wie auch jj schon sagte, wir machen das nicht stressig (da bin ich selbst sehr froh drum) und warten, und außerdem kann mehrfach ausgestiegen werden, wenns einem zu viel wird.

Wir können uns aber auch bei einer Abendrunde erstmal kennen lernen.


----------



## junkyjerk (31. März 2007)

@b3nnbiker: du hast nicht zufällig am freitag so gegen 19uhr am hintereingang vom jehle aufm 2007er bigair gehockt?

wir fahren touren, die nicht unbedingt freeride/ downhill beinhalten, mitfahren kannste mit dem bike wohl schon. freeride/ downhill kannste in der böfinger halde fahren, da hats ein paar ziemlich krasse sachen.


----------



## carmin (31. März 2007)

genau, man kanns auch kürzer ausdrücken


----------



## junkyjerk (1. April 2007)

also ich geh dann mal pennen, war ja ein ziemlich spannender boxkampf heute nacht, der maske hats mal wieder allen gezeigt. so jetzt pennen und dann biken, juhu... das wird ne riesenmeute am sonntag in geislingen: wanderer nehmt euch in 8


----------



## sharkslayer (1. April 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> Aja, die Uniklinik bekam grade einen neuen MRT zur Herzvisualisierung. Mit krassen 3 Tesla. Am Montag ist Tag der offenen Tür und feierliche Übergabe unter ministerlichem Beistand. Da wird sich aber einer freuen
> 
> http://idw-online.de/pages/de/news201763


im gegenteil, die sache ist eine unglaubliche frechheit, die der (zum glueck) mittlerweile im ruhestand befindlich kaufmaennische direktor zu verantworten hatte. kurz zusammengefasst, die gesamte entwicklung des herz mrt's erfolgte durch radiologen und sobald es funktionierte, haben die kardiologen die technik annektiert und die radiologen (durch "selbstueberweisungen" ;-) aus dem markt gedraengt. offiziell haben wir (als radiologen) mit dem neuen scanner nichts zu tun (was an einer UNI-klinik alleine schon ein hammer ist!) - inoffiziell werden wir aber schon etwas mitspielen, alleine schon um den internoesen das feld nicht kampflos zu ueberlassen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (1. April 2007)

Solln wir für morgen ein paar Sprechchöre und Transparente organisieren?
"Mehr Tesla für die Strahlemänner"


----------



## sharkslayer (1. April 2007)

aber bitte nur gutaussehende frauen als demonstranten!!

wenn da ne zauselige bande kerle steht, die nach altem iltis riecht ist der ueberzeugungseffekt auf die prominenz eher beschraenkt ;-)

sonst ne super-idee


----------



## axx (1. April 2007)

Na das sind ja Komplimente. Lass Du dich noch einmal hier blicken auf der Suche nach Versuchskaninchen, du zauseliger alter Iltis  

@all: Lasst hören, was ihr heut alles für schöne Trails gefahren seid. bin schon gespannt. Ich hab mir passend zu dem herrlichen Wetter eine fiese Erkältung eingefangen, ich könnt :kotz:


----------



## junkyjerk (1. April 2007)

die trails waren mal allererste sahne... die beschreibung überlass ich mal carmin, der kennt sich da besser aus, im grossen und ganzen die runde wie sonst auch, diesmal mit ein paar kleinen abänderungen.. super tag war´s


----------



## Aitschie (1. April 2007)

Kann mich Jörg voll und ganz anschliessen!!!!!   

Vielen vielen Dank für die super Touren, sie haben mir alle unheimlich viel Spaß gemacht, obwohl ich hier und da doch an meine fahrkönnerischen Grenzen gestoßen bin. 

Ich möchte euch eine "Gegeneinladung" aussprechen: solltet ihr mal nach Bayreuth kommen, dann biete ich euch hiermit meine Dienste als Guide an. Wir haben auch ein paar sehr feine Sachen.....

Viel Spaß weiterhin, ich melde mich dann wieder wenn ich in Ulm bin (was wahrscheinlich bereits nächste Woche Di und Mi sein wird  )


----------



## carmin (1. April 2007)

Jo war echt mal wieder ein Super-Biketag, mit drei netten neuen Gesichtern!

axx, die Trails kennst eigentlich alle: Ödenturm, dann aber eine mir bislang auch neue Verbindung bis unter die Helfenstein, so dass wir ohne unnötige Mühe gleich noch den Bismarckfelsen anschließen konnten. Rest wie üblich  Rückfahrt von Türkheim nach Amstetten an der Hangkante, macht in dieser Richtung sogar mehr Laune als andersrum.

Die Hälfte ist von dort dann noch nach Ulm zurückgefahren (vielleicht habt Ihr uns vom Zug aus gesehen, war kurz vor Vorderdenkental). Jetzt bin ich doch etwas zauselig und stinke perfekt nach Iltis.

Anbei die Foddos von der Servokurve... Wer sie in groß haben mag, einfach Mailadresse zumailen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lectron (1. April 2007)

War wirklich mal wieder ne super tour. 
Geduscht, windeln gewechselt und was gegessen. Jetzt noch sohnemann baden und dann endlich füsse hochlegen. Ist dann auch hochverdient.

@carmin: Bilder sind ja ganz gut geworden. Meine e-mail hast du ja noch, oder?


----------



## carmin (1. April 2007)

Jip, schon verschickt.

For the records:


carmin schrieb:


> Extra besorgen würd ich deshalb keine DING-Card!


Videotheksausweis reicht auch


----------



## B3nNbiKer (1. April 2007)

Danke! bin am freitag micht auf einem bike bei jehle gesessen sorry! Sorry das ich micht nicht so schnell melden konnt war wie gesagt beim bike abholen und bin dann nach den ganzen einstellungen so meine runden und northshoretrails gefahren! unter der woche sieht es bei mir schlecht aus und am we bin ich auch auf reisen! ich werde mich wieder melden wenn ich ein bischen zeit habe und ein wenig trainiert habe das ich nicht früher aufhören muss 
aber danke für die schnelle antworten!


----------



## lectron (1. April 2007)

@B3nNkiker: du sprichst von meine Northshoretrails und bist aus elchingen ?
Kann es sein das du der erbauer bist, den wir vor 2 Wochen an den northsores getroffen haben?


----------



## immerdraussen (1. April 2007)

War ne super Tour!! Hat mir richtig gefallen mit Euch zu biken.
Vielleicht klapts mal wieder.
Grüße Felix


----------



## junkyjerk (1. April 2007)

@felix: war schön, das du mit uns mitgefahren bist, war schön, dich mal wieder zu sehen. hoffentlich klappts bald wieder mit biken..

@carmin & lectron: erstmal danke fürs bilder zusenden. wegen eurer serpentinenfahrtechnikdiskussion per mail: wenn man die kurve weit ausfährt und dann das bike zum kurvenäusseren drückt, hat das vorderrad nen guten radius, um die kurve auszufahren. ich hoffe, man kann verstehen, was ich meine.


----------



## gasman (1. April 2007)

@all
danke.


----------



## nyk (2. April 2007)

moin zusammen,

auch von mir (als neuling) nochmal 'n herzliches dankeschön ! Sehr geschmeidige Runde  



junkyjerk schrieb:


> wenn man die kurve weit ausfährt und dann das bike zum kurvenäusseren drückt, hat das vorderrad nen guten radius, um die kurve auszufahren. ich hoffe, man kann verstehen, was ich meine.



die theorie war mir recht schnell klar, nur mit der umsetzung haperts noch'n bisschen  

however, gruppenbild liegt im fotoalbum, nächste tour (wann auch immer) ist auf jeden fall schonmal gebucht

gruss, ds


----------



## B3nNbiKer (2. April 2007)

Bitte löschen


----------



## B3nNbiKer (2. April 2007)

@lectron
nein du hast mich nicht getroffen! gibt es noch andere northshore trail in elchingen wenn ja wo genau? wir haben unsere eigene strecke gebaut, es fehlt halt noch unser kicker die muss noch in den wald transportiert werden, dann sind es zwei bis drei kurze northshore trail die man fahren kann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B3nNbiKer (2. April 2007)

@carmin
die ersten beiden bilder von deinen ulmer fotos, an welcher stelle sind die gemacht worden?


----------



## bax75 (2. April 2007)

Hey Jungs!

Glückwunsch zu eurer Tour in Geislingen, ich habe das super Wetter gestern bei einer Taufe genossen.

Mal ein ganz anderes Thema: Meine Freundin fährt über Himmelfahrt mit ihren verrückten Klettererfreunden (nyk gehört auch dazu) nach Finale Ligure. Da ich kein Kletterer bin, aber sau-gern mitfahren würde um da unten zu Biken, suche ich noch jemanden der Bock hätte mit zu kommen. Alleine machts einfach nicht so viel Laune.  
Die Gruppe möchte in der JuHe in Finale übernachten. 
Nach allem was man über das Bike-Revier dort hört muß es echt Extra-Klasse sein. Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, hier im Fred auch schon mal was drüber gelesen zu haben.
Also falls jemand Interesse hätte bitte melden.  

Gruß Axel


----------



## nyk (2. April 2007)

Einer der verrückten Kletterfreunde würde am Mittwoch ab 1600 an der kleinen Unterführung bei Siemens (hier) am oberen Eselsberg auf noch 'n paar Fahrradfahrer warten, um eine gemütliche Runde im Blau-/Kiesen-/Lautertal zu fahren. Wer um die Uhrzeit schon Zeit hat ist gerne eingeladen.

Gruss, bis dann
ds


----------



## junkyjerk (2. April 2007)

@bax75: gasman war letztes jahr in finale ligure. hätte zwar riesenbock auf biken dort unten, aber leider kastriert mich meine freundin, wenn ich mich verpisse...


----------



## junkyjerk (2. April 2007)

war heute abend noch mit christian und unseren frauen auf der ulmer runde unterwegs und da haben wir in der böfinger halde zum ersten mal 2 jungs den roadgap springen sehen... wahnsinn


----------



## carmin (2. April 2007)

B3nn, Du hast Post.



nyk schrieb:


> Einer der verrückten Kletterfreunde würde am Mittwoch ab 1600 an der kleinen Unterführung bei Siemens (hier) am oberen Eselsberg auf noch 'n paar Fahrradfahrer warten, um eine gemütliche Runde im Blau-/Kiesen-/Lautertal zu fahren. Wer um die Uhrzeit schon Zeit hat ist gerne eingeladen.


Den Treffpunkt find ich super  nur die Uhrzeit is mir ein bisschen früh. Seid Ihr schon mehrere?

Danke übrigens auch für Dein Foto.

Recht lustig finde ich übrigens auch den Streckenplan, den es beim DING zu unserer Zugfahrt gibt. Die scheinen überwiegend Wälder, aber kaum Orte zu beschriften. Außer Ulm. Das wiederum recht üppig...


----------



## carmin (2. April 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> war heute abend noch mit christian und unseren frauen auf der ulmer runde unterwegs und da haben wir in der böfinger halde zum ersten mal 2 jungs den roadgap springen sehen... wahnsinn


Ach, den seh ich grad erst (sah so ähnlich aus zum Beitrag davor )

Kanntet Ihr die Leute?

Das Bild hier hatt ich ja schon mal verlinkt...





... und wenn das tatsächlich in der Halde ist (sieht so aus), bedeutet das, dass die schon ganz schön "Tourismus" zieht...


----------



## gasman (2. April 2007)

@bax75
beim gedanken an finale krieg ich immer noch freudentränen, so schön isses da. in borgo finale gibts einen bike shop mit netten leuten, die helfen mitfahrer vermitteln. notfalls auch shuttles und die kennen sich gut im hinterland aus. wir sind einmal recht heftig im gebüsch gelandet. durch die waldbrände verändern sich die wege doch recht häufig und wenn man dann die tour so geplant hat, dass man wo durchmuss, wo es vor ein paar jahren gebrannt hat, landet man im seeehr dichten dornendschungel. a propos nobby nic ist weniger gut geeignet dort. lieber alberts, in jedem fall kräftiges material. hatten bei den nobys immer wieder dornendurchstiche.
gewohnt hben wir auf einem camping platz in finale. es gibt einen so ca. 10 km den berg hoch mit sehr schöner lage. wenn man ein auto dabeihat, könnte das auch ne gute wahl sein. ich hab noch ne halbwegs brauchbare karte. meld dich wenn du sonst was brauchst.


----------



## Don Stefano (2. April 2007)

Bin morgen mal wieder in Ulm. Wer geht so ab 17:30 bis 18:00 biken? Zur Not auch später.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nyk (3. April 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> Den Treffpunkt find ich super  nur die Uhrzeit is mir ein bisschen früh. Seid Ihr schon mehrere?



Bisher nur bax75 und ich. Ab wann hättest denn zeit ? Wir haben gegen später noch einen Termin mit dem einen oder anderen Schnitzel in Söflingen, drum sollte es nicht zu spät werden...


----------



## bax75 (3. April 2007)

gasman schrieb:


> wir sind einmal recht heftig im gebüsch gelandet.



@gasman: Jetzt weiß ich auch endlich mal was es mit dem Bildchen in Deinem Profil auf sich hat!  
Vielen Dank für Deinen Bericht! Hab auch mal den "finale ligure" Fred durchgelesen. (is auch schon mächtig lang geworden) Scheint echt ein Leckerli zu sein. 
Würde mich echt freuen wenns klappen würde. Wie siehts aus Jungs? Wer kommt mit?


----------



## bax75 (3. April 2007)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Bin morgen mal wieder in Ulm. Wer geht so ab 17:30 bis 18:00 biken? Zur Not auch später.



Ich! 18:00 Brücke?

EDIT: Um Mißverständnissen vorzubeugen: Morgen heißt hier Dienstag!


----------



## Don Stefano (3. April 2007)

Ja, das hab' ich auch so verstanden.


----------



## kupfermark (3. April 2007)

bax75 schrieb:


> Würde mich echt freuen wenns klappen würde. Wie siehts aus Jungs? Wer kommt mit?



Bin dabei in Ligurien  


Die Woche fahren wird bei mir schwierig, hab noch Urlaub u bin viel unterwegs..

Gr
KM


----------



## bax75 (3. April 2007)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Bin dabei in Ligurien


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B3nNbiKer (3. April 2007)

Hey so wie ich das gelesen habe gibt es an der halde ein paar kleine strecken und jumps werde mal dorthin radel und mich umschauen werde sicherlich den einen oder den anderen dort antreffen! vielleicht reicht es mir heute noch! mal schauen, spätestens am do werde ich da sein so gegen 10 uhr oder so, je nach wetter und laune!!!! wer lust hat kann ja auch kommen!


----------



## carmin (3. April 2007)

Was ganz Anderes: Hat jemand Lust, mal Fahrradfußball zu spielen?  Ich habe es noch nie gemacht, würde mich wohl auch super dämlich anstellen, aber die Idee fasziniert mich.  Wahrscheinlich wären zwei gegen zwei schon genug.



nyk schrieb:


> Bisher nur bax75 und ich. Ab wann hättest denn zeit ? Wir haben gegen später noch einen Termin mit dem einen oder anderen Schnitzel in Söflingen, drum sollte es nicht zu spät werden...


Ihr macht Termine mit Fleischbrocken?  Aber okay, braucht Euch nicht nach mir zu richten. Wenn ich da bin, bin ich da, ansonsten fahrt ohne mich.


----------



## junkyjerk (3. April 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> Was ganz Anderes: Hat jemand Lust, mal Fahrradfußball zu spielen?  Ich habe es noch nie gemacht, würde mich wohl auch super dämlich anstellen, aber die Idee fasziniert mich.  Wahrscheinlich wären zwei gegen zwei schon genug.



wie kommst du denn nun auf diese idee???  

ich hasse fussball schon so wie die pest.. und dann noch riskieren, mich mitm bike auf die fresse zu legen, während ich nem ball hinterher hechele... nein danke


----------



## bax75 (3. April 2007)

So wieder zu Hause.

Super Day-/Nightride mit Don Stefano.
Böfinger Halde an den Rampen vorbei und eine extra Runde über den Kicker-Trail, weiter durchs Örlinger Tal und um die Wilhelmsburg rum, zum Uni-Bauamt und den Komposthaufentrail hoch. Dort hat sich dann Stefans Umferfer aufgelöst... Nachdem wir das Problem analysiert hatten aber nicht beheben konnten gings also auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt weiter an der Uni-West vorbei, bei Siemens durch die Röhre und den Trail dahinter runter, durch den Wald wieder hoch und den Trail runter der an der Schranke rauskommt, hoch über dem Steinbruch, rüber ins Kiesental und den Stufentrail runter, hoch Richtung Weidach, Anselmtrail runter, Kiesental raus, steil rechts hoch, Antennentrail, Rommelsteige, grüner Schlauch und Serpentinentrail runter - puh, das wars.
4:10 Std - 46 km 

Geil wars. GutN8!
Gruß Axel


----------



## junkyjerk (3. April 2007)

hatte stefan den umwerfer nicht ausgetauscht? was ist denn passiert?


----------



## carmin (3. April 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> wie kommst du denn nun auf diese idee???
> 
> ich hasse fussball schon so wie die pest.. und dann noch riskieren, mich mitm bike auf die fresse zu legen, während ich nem ball hinterher hechele... nein danke


Ich hasse Fußball auch, aber auf dem Bike könnts ja vielleicht doch mal Spaß machen.

Ich meine, dass ich das hier im Forum mal gelesen hätte, bin jetzt aber nicht mehr fündig geworden. Hat niemand sonst Bock? Das mit dem Fresselegen ist einzukalkulieren, aber mit Protektoren an den Ecken bestimmt zu verkraften.


----------



## GOD-FATHER (4. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen, 
Ihr seit ne Nette Truppe, 
schöner wäre es wenn Ihr weniger im Forum darüber schreiben könntet, wo man was findet ( incl. der gapbilder )
der Begriff "BH" ist auch weiterweg inzwischen bekannt, der Tourismus zieht seine Bahnen, der Dreck im Wald, noch mehr verärgerte Nordic-leuts,
die Bauten werden kaputtgefahren und teilweise inzwischen auch sabotiert,
dies ist KEINE ANKLAGE !
bitte,
gebt den locals eine Chance, dass nicht wieder alles verschwindet,
über die SuFu lassen sich Ortsfremde herführen, wo auch immer die Locations sind , 
die "Erbauer" , die wenigen, hoffen darauf

Danke


----------



## carmin (4. April 2007)

Eben dieser "Tourismus" ist meine Sorge. Insoweit ich hier unvorsichtigerweise dazu beigetragen habe: sorry.

In der Tat gab es schon Fälle, dass Spots durch zu viel Mund-zu-Mund-Propaganda überlaufen wurden und unter Polizeieinsatz geschlossen wurden.

Ihr solltet Euch aber im Klaren sein, dass der Schutz durch Geheimhaltung nicht auf Dauer sein kann. Mit Web gehts vielleicht etwas schneller, aber Infos über attraktive Spots sickern immer durch. Ich weiß nicht, wie Ihr Euch dabei fühlt, wenn kleine Jungs mit Baumarktbikes schon um die Rampen herumstreunen.

Wenn Ihr Euch die Halde für die Zukunft erhalten (und bei Unfällen nicht plötzlich ganz dumm dastehen) wollt, kommt Ihr mE nicht drum herum, Euch um eine Legalisierung zu bemühen.

ps: obiges Gap-Bild ist von einem Heidenheimer (!)


----------



## bax75 (4. April 2007)

Angesichts der Temperaturen hab ich mich mit nyk drauf geeinigt heute mal Weichei zu sein und nicht zu fahren.

Bis die Tage!
Gruß bax


----------



## junkyjerk (5. April 2007)

@all: wer hat noch bock, am 14.04. in münsingen den marathon mit zu fahren? anmeldung muss dann heute noch raus, da anmeldeschluss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrsTomNU (5. April 2007)

könnten wir nicht am 15.04. eine tour nach Münsingen machen,
dort das BL-CC-Rennen anschauen und wieder zurück.
Ich würde mal gerne so bei einem Rennen dabeisein...
Wie lang ist der Marathon am 14.04.??

So long 
Thomas


----------



## lectron (5. April 2007)

@jj: Was kostet den der Spaß Startgeld? Hab ich irgendwie niergends was dazu gefunden. Ansonsten gibts eine Distanz (42 km und 830 Hm), oder?


----------



## kupfermark (5. April 2007)

lectron schrieb:


> @jj: Was kostet den der Spaß Startgeld? Hab ich irgendwie niergends was dazu gefunden. Ansonsten gibts eine Distanz (42 km und 830 Hm), oder?



Steht hier (>> weitere Informationen)

Bin eher nicht dabei. Ich starte die Rennsaison erst im Mai.


----------



## junkyjerk (5. April 2007)

@lectron: wenn du dich heute noch per mail ([email protected]) anmeldest, kostet dich das 25â¬, socken inkl. deshalb bei der anmeldung schuhgrÃ¶sse mit angeben.. transponder kostet glaub 3â¬ plus 20â¬ kaution... strecke ist ziemlich kurz und flach, ich glaub, ich nehm mal das singlespeed... wollte schon immer mal ein rennen mit ss fahren..


----------



## axx (5. April 2007)

Wie ist denn die Strecke so? Nur breite Forstwege, oder sind auch ein paar lustige Trails dabei?


----------



## junkyjerk (5. April 2007)

@axx: kann ich dir nicht sagen, da es noch keine infos auf der homepage bezüglich der strecke gibt. trails soll es wohl anscheinend kurz vorm ziel geben.. aber wie gesagt, ich weiss es nicht genau.... forstwege scheinen aber mehr als realistisch...

wenn du trails aufm marathon fahren willst, meld dich zur salzkammerguttrophy, frammersbach, keilerbike oder wasgau-marathon an... da gibbet lecker trails en masse


----------



## nyk (5. April 2007)

Wo wir grade beim Thema sind: Kennt denn einer von euch den Marathon in Garmisch (link dahin) ? Ich find ihn bisschen teuer, aber von der Gegend müsste der doch eigentlich genial sein... Hat jemand Erfahrung ?

Gruss,
ds


----------



## axx (5. April 2007)

Was gibts denn für empfehlenswerte Marathons bei uns hier in der Nähe, also mit so max 1.5h Anfahrt? Die genannten sind ja glaub ich alle recht weit weg?


----------



## heidi_rockt (5. April 2007)

axx schrieb:


> Was gibts denn für empfehlenswerte Marathons bei uns hier in der Nähe, also mit so max 1.5h Anfahrt? Die genannten sind ja glaub ich alle recht weit weg?



Wenns mit Trails und Anspruch sein soll - Bad Wildbad
der ist am 08.07.
Mehr Infos unter www.germanbikemasters.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bax75 (5. April 2007)

Hi Forum!

Wer kommt morgen ab 11 mit mir biken? Brauch dringend Auslauf!

Gruß Axel


----------



## junkyjerk (6. April 2007)

ich bin grad beim mich fertigmachen, fahre gleich nach münsingen, guck mir mal die strecke an, ob man die nicht auch mitm singlespeed schafft.


----------



## junkyjerk (6. April 2007)

so nächste woche werd ich wohl mitm singlespeed starten, die strecke ist einfach zum fahren...


----------



## kupfermark (7. April 2007)

@all: in GAP am 27.05. werden bax, nyk u ich auf jeden Fall starten. Hat sonst noch jemand Interesse? Ich würd mich nächste Woche nach ner Unterkunft umschauen.


----------



## junkyjerk (8. April 2007)

na warum sagt mir das keiner?? ich bin dabei... haste dich schon fürn keiler angemeldet? und was ist mit heubach?


----------



## kupfermark (8. April 2007)

heidi_rockt schrieb:


> Wenns mit Trails und Anspruch sein soll - Bad Wildbad
> der ist am 08.07.
> Mehr Infos unter www.germanbikemasters.de



Oh, das war 2004 aber eine herbe Enttäuschung. Soll ja danach und davor besser gewesen sein, hab mich aber nicht mehr dafür interessiert..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (8. April 2007)

hab mich grad für gap angemeldet... ihr seid´s noch net oder? dann mal schnell, teamnamen hab ich unseren alten genommen, geländefahrradschnellfahrfreunde...

@kupfermark: nochwas, die kult-bike-night-anmeldung ist offen. fahren wir da wieder mit? war doch superlustig und dieses jahr solls transponder geben, damit uns das nicht wieder mit den rundenzählen passiert... ich bin auf jeden fall wieder dabei... da sollten wir uns dann auch schnell anmelden


----------



## kupfermark (8. April 2007)

So, in GAP bin ich jetzt auch gemeldet. In Heubach, Frammersbach und auf der Kult-Bike-Nacht bin ich auf jeden Fall auch dabei, gemeldet bin ich bislang noch nirgends. Beim Keiler werd ich wohl noch im Urlaub sein, bzw grade an dem WE heimkommen, ausserdem nehm ich mir für die Zeit nach der Trophy erstmal nix mehr grosses vor.


----------



## sharkslayer (8. April 2007)

hat jemand noch last-minute empfehlungen fuer ne schoen huegelige 100km rennrad-runde? wollte so gegen 3 los


----------



## kupfermark (8. April 2007)

sharkslayer schrieb:


> hat jemand noch last-minute empfehlungen fuer ne schoen huegelige 100km rennrad-runde? wollte so gegen 3 los



Da hab ich nen Tip für Dich! Kannste im Tausch gegen das Zentrier-Tool gerne mal ausleihen. Hab heut gemerkt, dass ich das Teil mal wieder brauche

Gr 
KM


----------



## carmin (8. April 2007)

Wir kommen grade von einer schön hügeligen 100 km (naja fast) Bikerunde...

Für morgen hätten wir auch noch ein Plätzchen frei, falls sich jemand eine Traumrunde in Bodenseenähe gönnen möchte


----------



## junkyjerk (9. April 2007)

sieht ja nett aus der trail, wo wart ihr denn da?


----------



## axx (9. April 2007)

Da fahren wir gerade vom Galgenberg nach Bad Ditzenbach runter (Filstal) 
Heut gehts auf den Pfänder


----------



## junkyjerk (9. April 2007)

hmm lecker, bin leider zu hause eingespannt, biken bei dem wetter ist ja ne wahre pracht


----------



## junkyjerk (9. April 2007)

wie wars aufm pfänder??


----------



## niTTro (10. April 2007)

hat heut jemand böcke, mit nem rookie(anfänger) zu biken ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (10. April 2007)

was heisst rookie? wie lange fährste schon? was fährste (tour, freeride)? kennst du dich hier in der gegend aus, was trails angeht?


----------



## niTTro (10. April 2007)

ich habe mein bike seit samstag  noch weitere fragen 
auskennen tu ich mich so gut wie gar nicht, deswegen frag ich ja.....


----------



## junkyjerk (10. April 2007)

was haste dir denn für ein bike geholt?? auskennen musste dich auch noch net, tun wir ja einigermassen 

helm haste aber schon oder?


----------



## niTTro (10. April 2007)

n´scott ransom 
helm werde ich mir heute noch holen....


----------



## Aitschie (10. April 2007)

niTTro schrieb:


> n´scott ransom



hui, da hast ja was mit vor!

Bin jetzt a vom Lago zurück, war sehr fein die Tage. 2 wunderschöne Touren in den 4 Tagen, war ja hauptsächlich zum Surfen unten. Aber der Altisimo hat was, wenns da so lang berauf geht. 

@Mark/Jörg: wenn ihr für die Kult Bike Night noch n 3 Mann braucht, ich wollte da mitfahren. Passt mir vom Termin super rein als Start der zweiten Rennsaisonhälfte


----------



## junkyjerk (10. April 2007)

scott ransom? net schlecht, damit soll man ja auch touren fahren können.. na da bin ich ja mal gespannt.

@aitschie: wir können noch ein 2. team aufmachen, wir sind schon zu dritt, aber es fahren bestimmt noch mehr leute mit...


----------



## niTTro (10. April 2007)

hab gestern mal 60km an der iller runtergerissen und es ging erstaunlich gut.....


----------



## Aitschie (10. April 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @aitschie: wir können noch ein 2. team aufmachen, wir sind schon zu dritt,



Schade, aber du hast beim letzten Mal ja bereits angedeutet, dass euer Team wieder steht. Daher Frage an die anderen: hat (zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt) noch wer Lust beim Kult-Rennen mitzufahren?


----------



## tbird (10. April 2007)

was fürn ransom haste dir denn geholt? die gibts ja (fast) in allen preisklassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (11. April 2007)

So, wollte euch mal ein kleines bisschen Eifersüchtig machen - wird nichts, bin noch nicht zum biken gekommen...

Aber da bin ich!

j.the-held.de


----------



## carmin (11. April 2007)

... wird noch.

Jetzt haben wir ja auch nachts um 4 jemanden, mit dem man sich unterhalten kann.


----------



## axx (11. April 2007)

Wie schauts denn heut abend 17:00 mit einer Feierabendrunde aus? Hat jemand Lust?


----------



## nrsTomNU (11. April 2007)

@all:
Kann mir jemand von euch einen guten Orthopäden (oder Sportarzt) empfehlen, bei dem er sich gut "behandelt" gefühlt hat.
Ich habe probleme im rechten knie, und will das mal einem Doc zeigen, bevor es schlimmer wird.
Wäre für einen tipp sehr dankbar.
Gruss
 Thomas


----------



## bax75 (11. April 2007)

axx schrieb:


> Wie schauts denn heut abend 17:00 mit einer Feierabendrunde aus? Hat jemand Lust?



Hi axx! Ich hätte Lust zum Biken. 17:00 an der Brücke müßte arbeitstechnisch bei mir machbar sein.

Gruß Axel


----------



## enrique4711 (11. April 2007)

niTTro schrieb:


> hab gestern mal 60km an der iller runtergerissen und es ging erstaunlich gut.....




wer will mit dir schon fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (11. April 2007)

bin heute abend auch für eine ausfahrt zu haben, aber vielleicht schaffe ich es nicht bis 17uhr.. ich muss mal schauen, meld mich später nochmal


----------



## niTTro (11. April 2007)

enrique4711 schrieb:


> wer will mit dir schon fahren



niemand, deswegen hab ich ja gestern mit dem baum geschmust   



tbird schrieb:


> was fürn ransom haste dir denn geholt? die gibts ja (fast) in allen preisklassen



das kleinste (40er) man muss es ja nicht gleich übertreiben.... und der kurs war sehr günstig


----------



## lectron (11. April 2007)

Wisst ihr schon ungefähr was für ne tour ihr fahren werdet?
17 Uhr an der Brücke schaffe ich definitiv nicht.
Würde aber später dann vieleicht versuchen euch einzuholen.

@jj: Hab mich übrigens auch für münsingen angemeldet. Wir können uns ja vor samstag nochmal kontaktieren, zwecks gemeinsamer hinfahrt (miteinander oder hinereinander).


----------



## junkyjerk (11. April 2007)

@lectron: kein problem, ich kann vier bikes mitnehmen aufm biketräger... mark wollte eventuell auch noch vorbeischauen, aber nicht mitfahren..


----------



## kupfermark (11. April 2007)

Ich wär heut abend auch wieder für ne Runde zu haben!

jj, bringst Du mein Zeug dann mit?

Gr
Mark


----------



## axx (11. April 2007)

Das war mal wieder herrlich, bei Tageslicht über die staubtrockenen Trails zu heizen 
Hatte sie nach diesem dunklen, matschigen Winter gar nicht mehr so schön in Erinnerung


----------



## junkyjerk (11. April 2007)

stimmt, war auch noch ne runde im lautertal unterwegs, super grip und bike sauber, nur ein wenig eingestaubt.


----------



## junkyjerk (13. April 2007)

so wegen morgen (münsingen), es scheinen noch ein paar leute ausm nachbarthread mtizufahren, aus reutlingen und tübingen... mittlerweile sind nen haufen leute gemeldet.... 

@lectron: ich ruf dich heute abend wegen mitfahren an...


----------



## lectron (13. April 2007)

@jj: kannst auch hier rein schreiben, wanns los geht. Wenn's mim mitfahren klappt, würde ich dann bei dir vorbeikommen. Wer geht den sonst noch mit?


----------



## junkyjerk (13. April 2007)

so gegen halb 8 gehts los hier, sind nun 4 biker, die mitfahren. axx kommt auch noch.. also ne ziemlich grosse truppe morgen beim rennen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (13. April 2007)

Falls sich noch jemand kurzfristig entschliest mitzukommen, ich hätt im Auto noch Platz für eine Person + Bike.

Ich freu mich schon


----------



## junkyjerk (13. April 2007)

jau ich mich auch, endlich wieder rennen fahren..


----------



## Aitschie (14. April 2007)

Na, dann wünsche ich euch mal viel Erfolg beim ersten Saisonrennen. Meine Rennsaison startet bisschen später, 06.Mai ist Start zum Trieb-Marathon. 

Werde heute meine Lampe einweihen, gestern auf dem Weg nach Bayreuth bin ich n kleinen Umweg gefahren, damit ich die Akkus endlich kriege. Freu mich schon!!!


----------



## carmin (14. April 2007)

Soderle, wir hätten morgen noch zwei Plätze frei für eine Chaostour zwischen Oberkochen und Heidenheim  9:45 am Bahnhof.


----------



## axx (15. April 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> Chaostour



Jetzt verunglimpfe mal unsere Tour vorab nicht so 
Es wird bestimmt ganz toll


----------



## carmin (15. April 2007)

na klar wirds toll, ich wollte nur die Erwartungen niedriger hängen, da gäbs eine planvoll geführte Tour


----------



## kupfermark (15. April 2007)

Ich warte immer noch auf nen Rennbericht! 
Ergebnisse sind ja noch nicht online.. Also, wie liefs??


----------



## lectron (15. April 2007)

Ergebnisse
 sind doch schon online.

Also ich hab auf jeden Fall Spaß gehabt. War zwar 90% Forstweg gebolze, aber der letzte Teil war dann noch mal lustig.
Werde aufjeden Fall frammersbach und skg trophy auch wieder mitfahren.


----------



## junkyjerk (15. April 2007)

wie lectron schon gesagt hat, die strecke war sehr anspruchslos (axx ist mit seinem starrbike gefahren und kann das bestimmt bestätigen) und eigentlich ein sprintrennen, ich bin z.t. mehr als 40km/h in der ebene getreten, die aufholjagd (wir sind am ende des felds gestartet) war zwar sehr motivierend, auf der anderen seite auch sehr kraftraubend. bin den letzten trail vor erschöpfung ziemlich runtergeeiert, aber ansonsten mal ein schöner auftakt zur rennsaison..

leider haben wir gasman verpasst, der ist mit dem rennrad nach münsingen gekommen, nur hab ich mein handy im auto liegen gehabt.. also nochmal sorry an gasman, dass wir uns nicht gesehen haben.

@kupfermark: hab hier noch dein trikot und dein cd-case liegen. bist du die tage mal wieder in ulm? dann kannste dir deine sachen mal abholen oder wir treffen uns mal wieder zum biken.

habt ihr euch schon angemeldet für frammersbach und salzkammergut???
ausserdem sollten wir mal die nächste zeit die anmeldung für geislingens kult-bike-night machen, damit wir unseren startplatz sicher haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (15. April 2007)

@junkyjerk. ja wär lustig gewesen, euch zuzujubeln, aber in dem gewühl an menschen, war niemand zu finden 
hatte trotzdem schöne tour (130/1350); bei dem ostwind ganz schön anstrengend die heimfahrt.
wetter scheint zu halten, mal sehn wie ich rauskomm die woche


----------



## sharkslayer (15. April 2007)

sach naechstesmal bescheid wenn du rennradfahren gehst - meine muehle faehrt auch wieder ;-)


----------



## kupfermark (15. April 2007)

@jj: cool, 40 mit dem SSpeed auf der Ebene, dann bist Du ja abgegangen wie ne Nähmaschine  Gratulation zur Platzierung. 
Das Zeug hab ich nicht vergessen. Wenn ich mal die letzten Tage in Ulm war, dann tagsüber und abends war ich unterwegs. Aber nächste Wo müsste es mal klappen. 
Dann kann ich auch gleich bei sharkslayer vorbeischaun, und ne Einsammeltour machen..

Di u Fr bin ich nicht da, sonst geht biken eigentlich immer. (Auch gerne Rennrad)


----------



## junkyjerk (15. April 2007)

neenee, mein singlespeed leidet im moment ein wenig an einer springenden kette, nämlich vom ritzel springender kette und das tut ein wenig aua, wenn man beim bergauftreten plötzlich ins leere tritt... deshalb war mein storck mal wieder dran, von mir ausgeritten zu werden...


----------



## lectron (15. April 2007)

@jj: kannst du mir das gruppenbild von gestern eigentlich mal mailen?


----------



## britta-ox (15. April 2007)

...oder besser noch hier reinstellen.
Vielleicht erkennen sich die Nachbarcrews dann beim nächsten Rennen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (16. April 2007)

so hab mal das gruppenfoto von münsingen in meine galerie gestellt, im album rennen..


----------



## junkyjerk (16. April 2007)

wie schauts morgen mit biken aus? könnte spätestens ab 17uhr...


----------



## flo_ (17. April 2007)

wenn ihrs nicht übertreibt würd ich ja auch mal wieder mitkommen 
hätte heute abend auch Zeit


----------



## junkyjerk (17. April 2007)

na gugge einer schau, na dann sach ma noch jürgen bescheid (obwohl ich glaub, der hat spanischunterricht)..
ich hab heute den ganzen tag ne edv-schulung, aber heute abend bin ich dann reif fürs mtb, noch die letzten sonnenstrahlen erhaschen...


----------



## junkyjerk (17. April 2007)

im moment scheint es sich heraus zu kristallisieren, dass christian, mike, flo und ich heute abend ab ca. 17uhr erstmal die ulmer runde machen und dann ins kiesental und ins lautertal verlängern. wer hat bock, sich uns anzuschliessen?


----------



## axx (17. April 2007)

Bei mir gehts heut ned, ich hab grad die Kurbel zerlegt, das mittlere Kettenblatt wollte nicht mehr...
Ich wünsch euch viel Spass, lasst's ordentlich krachen


----------



## lectron (17. April 2007)

Bei dem Wetter muß ich auch früher Schluß machen. 17.00 Uhr könnte aber trotzdem etwas knapp werden.
Fahrt ihr erstmal richtung BH?


----------



## junkyjerk (17. April 2007)

wenn wir die ulmer runde drehen, dann ja, erstmal böfinger halde, böfingen und so weiter


----------



## lectron (17. April 2007)

Wenn ich 17.00 Brücke nicht schaffe, versuche ich euch einzuholen. Falls sich ne andere Route ergibt, kannste ja noch bescheid sagen.

Also dann bis später


----------



## Don Stefano (17. April 2007)

Ich kann leider immer noch nicht wieder mitfahren, weil meine Hinterbaulager immer noch nicht geliefert wurden. Hoffentlich klappts nächste Woche (ohne Regen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (17. April 2007)

wetter soll ja gut bleiben bis ins wochenende rein... na dann lasst uns mal hoffen, dass das danach auch so weiter geht mit dem sonnenschein...


----------



## sharkslayer (18. April 2007)

faehrt heute jemand? ich koennte vielleicht ;-)
ich werfe mal so 17.30 bruecke in den raum ...


----------



## junkyjerk (18. April 2007)

bin leider erst jetzt heim gekommen, kann morgen abend auch erst ab 18:45uhr... sone shice... also bleibt dann der freitag nachmittag, gerne auch wieder ne längere tour, von mir aus auch nach auswärts...


----------



## junkyjerk (19. April 2007)

also, seid ihr alle im urlaub oder beruflich so sehr eingespannt? wie schauts morgen nachmittag mit ner schönen trailtour aus? entweder nach blaubeuren und dort ein paar trails fahren und dann aufm rückweg ins lautertal... also wer kommt mit?


----------



## axx (19. April 2007)

Also sitze grad im Büro und träume von Urlaub 
Morgen werd ich wohl nicht so früh rauskommen.

In 8 Tagen gehts an den Lago


----------



## junkyjerk (19. April 2007)

an den lago di garda? na net schlecht, ich komm erst im juni dorthin... wie lange fährste denn? ne woche? oder nur ein paar tage?


----------



## axx (19. April 2007)

Wir fahren die 4 Tage über den 1.Mai hin, von Freitag bis Dienstag.
Die Vorfreude ist schon gewaltig


----------



## Don Stefano (19. April 2007)

Ich wünsch dir viel Spaß und heiles Material. Bei mir dauert es noch vier Wochen. Ich komme mir bald vor wie ein Abgänger beim Bund.


----------



## lectron (19. April 2007)

Ich hab morgen voraussichtlich so ab 1530 zeit. 100% sicher kann ichs aber erst morgen sagen (bei super wetter vielleicht sogar früher).
Kann ich morgen nachm mittag posten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (19. April 2007)

sehr gut, denn morgen MUSS ich wieder mich bewegen, die letzten tage so spät ausm geschäft, da will ich morgen nachmittag aufs bike.


----------



## gasman (19. April 2007)

kömma schon mal was für sonntag (ganzer tag) ins auge fassen?
morgen????
samstag geht net


----------



## kupfermark (19. April 2007)

Morgen am frühen Nachmittag könnt ich auch schaffen. Sa würd auch gehn, Sonntag nicht.


----------



## junkyjerk (19. April 2007)

na dann lasst uns erstmal morgen nachmittag ne runde drehen, wo und wann sollen wir uns treffen?

@kupfermark: haste schon die neue gabel im bergamont? lectron meinte, dass du neulich am singlespeed die sid dranhattest.


----------



## carmin (20. April 2007)

Hmmmm. Mit axx hab ich mich gestern auch schon so halb auf Samstag verständigt... Aber wie ich jetzt vor meinen drei halben Bikes stehe, und in einer Woche unbedingt ein ganzes brauch, würde ich den Samstag doch lieber noch zum Basteln nutzen, und am Sonntag (arbeitshalber) auch nur eine nicht ganz tagesfüllende Tour anstreben. Wie bringt ma das zamme? Vielleicht könnt Ihr Samstag ja eine Monstertour fahren, und am Sonntag in der Früh dreh ich mit gasman eine kleine und wirklich entspannte Runde...?

Und übrigens bin ich seit letztem Wochenende stolzer Besitzer eines Fußballs (gabs zum Supersonderpreis von 4.50 beim Sohn). Also wenn nur einer mal Bock hat, den zu abendlicher Stunde vom Bike aus hin- und herzuballern, kanns losgehen


----------



## axx (20. April 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> und am Sonntag in der Früh dreh ich mit gasman eine kleine und wirklich entspannte Runde...?



Wenn wir uns auf 14 Uhr einigen könnten, wär ich auch dabei. Das ist ja auch noch ziemlich früh 

@carmin: viel Spass mit deinen Bällen. und tu dir nicht weh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (20. April 2007)

@all: kupfermark und ich treffen uns 15uhr an der litfasssäule bahnhof herrlingen. wer also noch mitwill, kann entweder halb 3 bei mir oder um 3 an der säule am bahnhof sein.


----------



## lectron (20. April 2007)

1500 Bahnhof Herrlingen müßte ich auch schaffen.


----------



## gasman (20. April 2007)

@ carmin..wie meinst n des, sonntag "in der früh", hä? also heut "in der früh" hats schweinekalte 3 grad gehabt. sonntach is ausserdem n gaaanz schlechter arbeitstach. überleg lieber mal, ob wir nicht mit dem zug richtung langenau-sontheim-heidenheim fahren und das ausprobieren, was "heidi rockt" heute im ostalb fred gepostet hat. alternativ allgäu, bevor die karos wieder rausgelassen werden. funzt die bahn da eigentlich wieder?


----------



## junkyjerk (20. April 2007)

so wieder daheim und geduscht... geile tour war das. nach blaubeuren, dort trails runter, dann auf nem schicken trail nach weiler runter, nach schelklingen zum turmtrail und dann über pappelau und beiningen die strecke nach ulm zurück, die wir sonst in die andere richtung fahren. fast 70km und 900hm...


----------



## carmin (20. April 2007)

gasman: Also ab 0600 wirds hell  Ich fänds ja mal cool, um 12 wieder zu Hause zu sein, und nicht erst, wenn der Tag schon wieder gelaufen ist.

Allgäu geht zwar über SEV, finde 2h Fahrtzeit (eine Richtung) dafür aber nicht akzeptabel. Ist bis 6. Mai noch so.

Was die Heidi schreibt, hatten wir gaaanz grob (aber viel besser ) schon letztes Wochenende. Notfalls könnten wir dort weitermachen, wo wir aufgehört haben.


----------



## gasman (20. April 2007)

@carmin, .......also ich bin ganz deiner meinung, dass das mal mega-cool wäre, um 12 wieder zurück zu sein. leider bin ich nicht so cool, da mitmachen zu wollen. also allerfrühestens könnte ich um 9 irgendwo sein (bhf. oder brücke oder sonstwo). früher ist grufti-mord. im übrigen mach ich immer gerne da weiter, wo andere aufgehört haben. das klingt spannend.


----------



## carmin (21. April 2007)

Aufgehört haben wir (und weiterzumachen wäre) im Brenztal an einem ziemlich heftig aussehenden Trail, den wir (natürlich) wegen Baumfällarbeiten und aus Zeitgründen auslassen mussten...

Für morgen könnten wir uns als Kompromiss auf 14 Uhr einigen, dann hat der axx nämlich auch Zeit. Dann wirds freilich nur eine Lokaltour, aber warum auch nicht. Haben ja immer noch einige Stellen auf dem Wunschzettel


----------



## chickenway-user (22. April 2007)

Guten Morgen,

ja, ich leb noch. Und ich geh jetzt ins Bett...
Zum Radeln bin ich noch nicht gekommen (nur mit dem mit dünnen Reifen, praktisch nur in der Stadt, aber das zählt ja nicht), aber sonst gehts mir gut!

j.the-held.de berichtet von meinen Erlebnissen.


----------



## carmin (22. April 2007)

ja wie, hast jetzt gleich zwei Radln mitgenommen...? Aber Stadtradeln kann ja durchaus auch recht anspruchsvoll sein. Gibts auch andere Radler in der Stadt?

Noch was Anderes: Hat hier jemand zufällig einen Abzieher für ISIS-Kurbeln sowie einen achtzähnigen ISIS-Innenlagerschlüssel rumliegen, den er mal kurz entbehren kann?


----------



## axx (22. April 2007)

@cwu: schöne Pics haste da in deinem Blog  

@carmin, gasman: 14 Uhr Bhf Herrlingen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (22. April 2007)

sorry, fahr lieber demnächst und etwas länger. will mal den ehemaligen truppenübungsplatz ansehen. weiss schon, dass das geteert ist, aber trotzdem, wills mal sehen. viel spass.


----------



## dubdubidu (22. April 2007)

gasman schrieb:


> ...will mal den ehemaligen truppenübungsplatz ansehen. weiss schon, dass das geteert ist, aber trotzdem, wills mal sehen...



Hey, das will ich auch  bin zur Zeit zwar ziemlich im Prüfungsstress, aber vielleicht lässt sich da was an nem Wochenende arrangieren  Wär toll, wenn du Dich meldest wenn du was genaueres (so terminlich...) ins Auge gefasst hast


----------



## carmin (22. April 2007)

... ich schätze, der "Termin" mit gasman war heute um 11:00 

Aber mach Dir nix draus, wenn alles klappt, gibts hier eh demnächst mal eine Sternfahrt nach Münsingen...


----------



## kupfermark (22. April 2007)

@gasman: kannst ja mal die Tour auf den Garmin laden, wär mal was grösseres.


----------



## junkyjerk (22. April 2007)

@kupfermark: habe heute unsere anmeldung für die kult-bike-night geislingen abgeschickt. hoffe, das war so in ordnung... ich schick dir noch ne pm mit meinen kontodaten für die anmeldegebühr.


----------



## gasman (22. April 2007)

@kupfermark ich bins so ääähnlich gefahren heute. ist natürlich durch den ehem. übungsplatz komplett teer, aber trotzdem ein schönes erlebnis. kein gebäude über viele km, kein auto, heute auch nicht viele menschen trotz des guten wetters. weil man die straße nicht verlassen darf (angeblich noch blindgänger), ist die natur und die tiere rundrum völlig ungestört. wie in einem reservat. rückfahrt über maiental- buchental- ingstetten- längental. war auch ein satter 100er. kann evtl. mittwoch fahren, sonst jemand?


----------



## chickenway-user (23. April 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> ja wie, hast jetzt gleich zwei Radln mitgenommen...? Aber Stadtradeln kann ja durchaus auch recht anspruchsvoll sein. Gibts auch andere Radler in der Stadt?
> 
> Noch was Anderes: Hat hier jemand zufällig einen Abzieher für ISIS-Kurbeln sowie einen achtzähnigen ISIS-Innenlagerschlüssel rumliegen, den er mal kurz entbehren kann?



Den Abzieher brauchst du nicht, bzw, es tut einer für Vierkant wenn du noch nen Cent-Stück dazwischen tust (nen Pfenning passt auch).

Hier gibts nen haufen Radler. Vor allem so Fixie-Fahrer... Selten in Amerika, das so viele Leute auf´m Radl unterwegs sind glaub ich.

Und mein zweites Radl war schon hier, das hab ich praktisch von meinem Vorgänger übernommen.


----------



## carmin (23. April 2007)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Den Abzieher brauchst du nicht, bzw, es tut einer für Vierkant wenn du noch nen Cent-Stück dazwischen tust (nen Pfenning passt auch).


Danke für den Tip! Hab das gleich mal ausprobiert. Hätte ich vielleicht einen Cent mehr investieren sollen?


----------



## carmin (23. April 2007)

Mischt, jetzt wird mir natürlich niemand mehr sein Werkzeug anvertrauen.

Dabei war das noch nicht mal ein chinesischer Cent.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (23. April 2007)

Und gestern wolltest Du mir nicht glauben, dass ein Bikehändler einem unbekannten Kunden nur ungern sein Werkzeug leihen wird  ... mittlerweile bin ich mir aber auch nicht mehr sicher, ob er das tun würde, wenn er dich kennt...  

Sei froh, dass du die Münze nicht durchlöchert hast. Sonst könntest du sie nämlich nicht mehr bei der Bundesbank umtauschen 

Ist die Kurbel jetzt eigentlich ab?


----------



## carmin (23. April 2007)

Sie sind sogar schon wieder drauf und das Beik geheilt 
Lob, Preis und Dank dem *JEHLE* für sein vertrauensvolles Werkzeugverleihen plus Fett plus wertvolle Tips 
Und den Cent behalte ich natürlich.


----------



## pug304 (23. April 2007)

jo mei, seid ihr Hobbybastler 

was ist eigentlich aus der Leistungsdiagnose geworden, über die man unlängst gesprochen hat?


----------



## carmin (23. April 2007)

Außer Dir (?), gasman und junkyjerk (?) gabs bislang keine (?) Interessenten, drum hab ich in meinem Studio dafür geworben, wo's einige Läufer gibt, und der Chefe dort sammelt mal. Er meinte, da würd er schon noch ein paar zusammenbekommen. Fünfe brauchen wir halt mindestens. Hast Du noch welche?


----------



## pug304 (23. April 2007)

leider nö! Die restlichen Teamies sind in Augsburg. Die sollen da aber ganz OK sein, das wäre für mich dann die Alternative.


----------



## carmin (23. April 2007)

Du meintest mal, Dir würde nur ein bestimmter Zeitraum passen? Welcher wäre das? Vielleicht kann man das ja so einrichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bax75 (24. April 2007)

Moin allerseits!

Wer hätte Lust auf eine Feierabendrund/Nightride heute Abend?
Könnte um 18:00 an der Brücke sein.

Gruß Axel


----------



## sharkslayer (24. April 2007)

waere grundsätzlich dabei, muss nur noch ein paar logistische sachen klären.


----------



## Don Stefano (24. April 2007)

Lust hätte ich schon mal wieder, leider ist das Beik immer noch zerlegt und wartet auf das Einpressen der (inzwischen gelieferten) Lager.

Dafür kann ich schon mal ankündigen, dass es tadellos überholt und ohne weitere technische Pannen den zukünftigen Misshandlungen durch mich, Stand halten wird


----------



## sharkslayer (24. April 2007)

bei mir siehts momentan auch wieder schlechter aus, aber ich gebe die hoffnung nicht auf...


----------



## bax75 (24. April 2007)

Nagut, wenn keiner will und sharky nicht kann verschieb ma das ganze eben.
Gruß Axel


----------



## carmin (24. April 2007)

Für morgen (Mittwoch) 18 Uhr zeichnet sich schon was ab.


----------



## axx (24. April 2007)

und zwar?


----------



## carmin (24. April 2007)

Ne Radtour.


----------



## axx (24. April 2007)




----------



## carmin (24. April 2007)

Wenn wir noch ein bisschen zuwarten, zeichnet sich sogar noch der Treffpunkt ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (24. April 2007)

So. Lang genug gewartet...

Vorschlag:


----------



## gasman (25. April 2007)

klingt ja mal echt interessant. und so viel abwexlung beim treffpunkt...


----------



## sharkslayer (25. April 2007)

so heute abend muesste ich endlich auch mal wieder können. 17:30?


----------



## axx (25. April 2007)

Jetzt bitte keine Versuche, den 18 Uhr Termin nach vorne zu schieben 
Wird bei mir so schon knapp genug.


----------



## sharkslayer (25. April 2007)

18.00 passt natuerlich auch


----------



## axx (25. April 2007)

Schön wars, und einen neuen Trail kennengelernt


----------



## pug304 (25. April 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> Du meintest mal, Dir würde nur ein bestimmter Zeitraum passen? Welcher wäre das? Vielleicht kann man das ja so einrichten.



hallo Carmin,

ich denke Du meinst mich...

eigentlich in den nächsten vier-sechs Wochen, aber natürlich auch abhängig vom Termin und natürlich auch Preis/Leistungsverhältnis

grüsse

pug304


----------



## carmin (26. April 2007)

Moin pug304, jo, das mit der Preis/Leistung kann man da ersehen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3519805
Wie das im Vergleich mit anderen Angeboten ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Aitschie (27. April 2007)

Hi Ulmer,

der Mai rückt näher um mit ihm viele Feiertage  
Habe mir mal den Kalender geschnappt und überlegt was man über Pfingsten (WE 26/27.Mai + 28.Mai Feiertag) machen kann. Folgende Idee kam dabei raus: MTB-Mehrtagestour, am einfachsten wegen der kurzen Anreise ins Allgäu. Route ist nicht fix, habe mich mal an einer Tour der MB orientiert:

1.Tag: Immenstadt  Gunzesrieder Tal  Höllritzer Alpe  Alpe Wilhelmine  Balderschwanger Tal  Dinigörgen Alpe  Rohrmoos 30km ca.1200hm

2.Tag: HörnlePass  Kleinwalsertal  Söllereck  Freibergsee  Rappenalptal  Schrofenpass  Holzgauer Haus 40km ca.1500hm

3.Tag: HochtannbergPass  Salzstrasse  Schröcken  Schoppernau  Schönenbach  Rohrmoosertal  Oberstdorf  Immenstadt 85km 1300hm

Frage nun an Euch alle: wer hätte da Lust und Zeit mitzufahren? Natürlich nur unter der Bedingung, dass die äusseren Bedingungen passen.....
Aus Bayreuth kommt vll. mein Kumpel und 24h Partner Marc mit.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nyk (27. April 2007)

Aitschie schrieb:


> was man über Pfingsten (WE 26/27.Mai + 28.Mai Feiertag) machen kann. ...
> Frage nun an Euch alle: wer hätte da Lust und Zeit mitzufahren?



Ich bin raus, da ich am Freitag erstmal meinen Bruder verheiraten "muss" und am Sonntag MTB-Marathon in Garmisch geplant ist


----------



## junkyjerk (27. April 2007)

richtig, am 26./27.05. ist mtb-marathon in gap angesagt.. freu mich schon drauf, da ja ein paar mehr leute mitfahren als sonst.


----------



## bax75 (27. April 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> freu mich schon drauf, da ja ein paar mehr leute mitfahren als sonst.



Sinds denn noch mehr geworden als wir 4?

Ich freu mich auch schon drauf! Is ja mein erster Marathon...


----------



## pug304 (27. April 2007)

ahh! dann sieht man sich vielleicht in GAP! Von IBC werden ausser mir auch noch ein paar Spiessgesellen mitfahren!


----------



## sharkslayer (27. April 2007)

faehrt jemand heute nachmittag?


----------



## torock (29. April 2007)

Fährt von euch jemand am 1. Mai. Ich und wahrscheinlich noch nen Freund fahren mit dem Zug ins Allgäu und machen eine gemütliche Tour. Angedacht ist mal Immenstadt, alternativ Hindelang, oder Hörnergruppe.
Hat jemand einen guten Tourenvorschlag?
Wenn jemand noch mit will, soll er sich melden. Abfahrt wäre Dienstag früh in Ulm mit der Bahn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (29. April 2007)

Was geht eigentlich am 1. Mai? Hat jemand Interesse an ner grösseren Tour? Ich wär mal wieder da und hätte sogar Zeit. Allerdings sind Wanderwege wie Geislingen, etc bestimmt mit Karohemden überlaufen. 

(Vielleicht mal ne 200km RR-Tour?)

edit:
Hey Torock, klingt gut! Ich wär dabei. Kenn allerdings keine Touren da unten. Und hoch raus gehts auch noch nicht. Auf den Bergen liegt noch Schnee. 

@jj: check ma Deine bhw-mails!


----------



## Aitschie (30. April 2007)

zur Info: 
unsere 3 Tages Tour Ende Mai findet definitiv statt, Marc kann sich Zeit nehmen. Welche Strecke genau gefahren wird, hängt aber noch bisschen von den äusseren Bedingungen ab.....


----------



## torock (30. April 2007)

Hab mir grad das Oberjoch und Ofterschwang mit der webcam angeschaut. Mit dem Schnee sieht es sehr mau aus


----------



## kupfermark (30. April 2007)

@torock: Dann is ja gut. Wann/Wo gehts los?? Wer kommt mit??

Mein Bike hab ich gestern noch fit gemacht, hatte Zahnausfall an der Kassette, jetzt mach ich ne  kurze Testfahrt...


----------



## kupfermark (1. Mai 2007)

So, wieder daheim. Allgäu war traumhaft. Kaum Wanderer, keine Kühe auf den Bergen und Trails erster Sahne, tw mit Northshore-Charakter


----------



## axx (1. Mai 2007)

So, auch wieder daheim. Gardasee war traumhaft. Kaum Wanderer, keine Kühe auf den Bergen und Trails erster Sahne


----------



## carmin (2. Mai 2007)

... dafür gabs verrückte Pferde ...





... und natürlich verrückte Beiker ...


----------



## chickenway-user (2. Mai 2007)

1. Mai...
Und ihr hattet frei. Ich auch. Hab mich heut auf dem Weg zur Arbeit erstmal hingelegt (vom Pedal abgerutscht beim Freihaendig fahren). Naja, morgen kann ich wieder arbeiten.

Und saugeiles Wetter habt ihr auch wie man hoert. Das ist ja echt zu beneiden. Hier ists meistens eher grau. Wenigstens regnets nicht mehr so viel wie am Anfang. 

Hab ich euch schon auf meinen Blog aufmerksam gemacht? Sind logischerweise noch keine Bikebilder drin, aber das kommt noch... http://j.the-held.de

Schoene Gruesse nach Ulm,

Julian


----------



## bax75 (2. Mai 2007)

Ja, auch wieder daheim: War mit nyk 2 Tage in Garmisch.
Am 1. Tag haben wir den Marathon mal angetestet. War echt aufschlußreich: Die Strecke ist sehr Waldautobahn-lastig - is ja aber auch nicht verwunderlich. Was allerdings schon verwunderlich ist: Sowohl mein Garmin als auch nyk's Höhenmesser haben deutlich über 2000hm gemessen.  

In der Ausschreibung sprechen die von 1700hm. Wäre echt mal interessant wie die darauf kommen... Die Tour würde gegen Ende dann echt zäh, weil wir nicht mehr mit so viel hm gerechtet hatten. 

Beim letzten Downhill haben wir dann die Marathon-Strecke verlassen (O-Ton nyk: "Hab kein Bock mehr auf Asphalt!!!") und haben einen super-leckeren Trail mit jeder menge Stufen und noch mehr Wurzeln gefunden.  

Am 2. Tag gings von Garmisch zur Reintalangerhütte. (ungefähr so: http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/view.php/action.view/entity.detail/key.4582/Mountainbike.4582.html) 
Anfangs ziemlich viele Karohemden, die wir dann aber recht schnell hinter uns gelassen haben. Ich muß unbebingt noch ein par Fotos posten. Das Tal da hinten ist traumhaft! Genauso der Trail durch Wald und über Schotter und Geröll. Erste Sahne! Zurück dann noch übers Kreuzjoch und runter nach Grainau.


----------



## Don Stefano (2. Mai 2007)

axx schrieb:


> So, auch wieder daheim. Gardasee war traumhaft.


Tolle Bilder! Wann gibt's einen Diavortrag mit kartografischer Darstellung aller Trails, die ihr gefahren seid? Ich will an Pfingsten auch an den Lago und suche mir gerade eine Top 10 Liste der Trails zusammen, die ich unbedingt fahren muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (2. Mai 2007)

So, wenn alle wieder da sind, kömmer ja morgen abend wieder fahren. Passt 18:00 Uhr??


----------



## nrsTomNU (2. Mai 2007)

Wer würde auch heute 18.00 fahren wollen und können??


----------



## junkyjerk (2. Mai 2007)

18uhr sollte passen, bin wieder da vom verlängerten wochenende bei meinen eltern.. 

@kupfermark: hab dir ne mail geschrieben und danke fürs reservieren der zimmer für gap


----------



## bax75 (3. Mai 2007)

So, hier noch ein par Bilder von unserer Reintal Tour:


----------



## axx (3. Mai 2007)

Sehr schöne Bilder 
Die Reintal-Tour bin ich vor 3 Jahren auch schon mal gefahren. Herrlich. Die Passage auf dem letzten Foto ist mir unbekannt. Ist das zum Kreuzjoch hoch?


----------



## bax75 (3. Mai 2007)

axx schrieb:


> Ist das zum Kreuzjoch hoch?



Ja, genau! An der Bockhütte links weg. Sah auf der Karte machbar aus... zu Fuß wars das auch


----------



## sharkslayer (3. Mai 2007)

geht heute abend was? 18.00 wuerde ich nicht ganz schaffen. waere klasse, wenn vielleicht eine grobe route schon vorher festgelegt werden koennte.

btw - wo ist denn dieses reintal?


----------



## bax75 (3. Mai 2007)

sharkslayer schrieb:


> btw - wo ist denn dieses reintal?



Geht direkt südlich von Garmisch ins Zugspitzmassiv. Der Bach der durchfließt  heißt aber verwirrenderweise nicht Rein sondern Partnach. Logisch ist hingegen wieder daß der untere, enge Teil des Tals auch Partnachklamm genannt wird...


----------



## kupfermark (3. Mai 2007)

sharkslayer schrieb:


> geht heute abend was? 18.00 wuerde ich nicht ganz schaffen. waere klasse, wenn vielleicht eine grobe route schon vorher festgelegt werden koennte.



Bin grad erst heimgekommen u dreh noch ne Runde auf meinen Hometrails (Lautertal, Kiesental, Blautal am Schloss) hier. Kannst ja anrufen, falls es Dich noch in meine Richtung verschlägt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharkslayer (3. Mai 2007)

komm jetzt erst raus ... :-(


----------



## junkyjerk (3. Mai 2007)

haha ich komm erst jetzt heim.. war noch lange im büro und einkaufen musste ich auch noch... mann endlich wochenende und ein rennen steht vor der tür, ich freu mich schon...


----------



## axx (3. Mai 2007)

Wo wird den gerannt?


----------



## kupfermark (3. Mai 2007)

In Heubach. Ist ausser jj und mir sonst noch jemand dabei?


----------



## torock (4. Mai 2007)

Für Heubach hab ich grad gar keine Kondition :-( In Sonderbuch bin ich aber dabei. Da kann ich noch ein wenig trainieren  
Brauch erst mal neue Felgen. Die Bremsen greifen mittlerweile total ungleichmässig immer an der selben Stelle.
Was sind denn gute Felgen fuer V-Brake? Mavic 317?


----------



## junkyjerk (5. Mai 2007)

ob sonderbuch noch mal stattfindet, wage ich anzuzweifeln, da die veranstalter schon ihre homepage vom netz genommen haben. wir starten dieses jahr wieder in geislingen bei der kult-bike-night.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fetz (5. Mai 2007)

Die ist nicht "aus dem Netz", die ist nur nicht aktuell:
http://www.6std-mtb-race.de.vu/


----------



## torock (5. Mai 2007)

Ahhh. Stimmt. Termin ist immer noch 2006 :-(
Dann fahr ich halt am 08.09.2007 die bike-kult-night mit.


----------



## Aitschie (5. Mai 2007)

@ torock: hast du schon n Team für Geislingen? Wollte in Geislingen auch an den Start gehen, hab aber noch niemanden gefunden, der auch starten will..... zu zweit lässt sich leichter n dritter finden als allein 2 weitere.


----------



## gasman (5. Mai 2007)

hier scheint mir eine gewisse zurückhaltung zu herrschen, das thema fahren morgen anzusprechen. würde sich denn einer der herren (oder damen??) dazu bereiterklären.....


----------



## carmin (5. Mai 2007)

Bin ja eh nicht da, und der axx glaub auch nicht.


----------



## junkyjerk (5. Mai 2007)

Fetz schrieb:


> Die ist nicht "aus dem Netz", die ist nur nicht aktuell:
> http://www.6std-mtb-race.de.vu/



ich meinte nicht die homepage des rennens, die der veranstalter.. leo-club-blaubeuren...


----------



## junkyjerk (5. Mai 2007)

gasman schrieb:


> hier scheint mir eine gewisse zurückhaltung zu herrschen, das thema fahren morgen anzusprechen. würde sich denn einer der herren (oder damen??) dazu bereiterklären.....



wann willste los? wir fahren eventuell, je nach wetterlage, morgen früh ne runde. so gegen halb 10 vielleicht? ne runde nach blaubeuren und dann ins lautertal?


----------



## kupfermark (6. Mai 2007)

In Gerstetten findet am 30.06.2007 ein 3 Std. Team Race statt. In 3er Teams und Startgebühren 30/Team. Ausserdem ists grad mal ne halbe Stunde von hier.  


http://www.bike-team-gerstetten.de/ > MTB-event > Anmeldung > KING-BIKE-NIGHT


----------



## junkyjerk (6. Mai 2007)

hmmm, das sieht doch gut aus, muss mal schauen, ob sich das nicht mit nem anderen rennen beisst und dann können wir uns eigentlich anmelden.

gasman, christian, nen kollege von ihm und ich waren heute mal wieder auf unseren schönen trails unterwegs, bis nach schelklingen zum turmtrail sind wir gekommen, geil wars wie immer.. und ich glaub nen geschwindigkeitsrekord für die rückfahrt hammer auch noch aufgestellt.. mann bin ich platt jetzt...


----------



## carmin (6. Mai 2007)

Watt, der gasman hat mal seinen beikenden Kollegen mitgebracht? Oder welcher Christian? Und Blaubeuren-Ulm geht seit gasman ja auch in 10 Minuten.

Heute is mein Neffe (3 Jahre) mit so einem (ungefederten) Trecker die Gartenmauer runtergedroppt, dass es nur eine Freude war. Die andern fandens nicht so lustig. Zu schad, dass keine Kamera bei der Hand war. Ein paar Jahre noch, dann braucht der auch ein Beik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (7. Mai 2007)

@kupfermark: hab heute noch für kirchzarten am 17.06.  gemeldet. wird zwar ein wenig stressig für mich direkt nach dem gardasee-urlaub, aber den wollte ich schon immer mal fahren


----------



## kupfermark (7. Mai 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @kupfermark: hab heute noch für kirchzarten am 17.06.  gemeldet. wird zwar ein wenig stressig für mich direkt nach dem gardasee-urlaub, aber den wollte ich schon immer mal fahren



Bin ich 2004 mitgefahren, mach ich nicht nochmal. Ist halt ne Massenveranstaltung durch ne schöne Landschaft mit hauptsächlich Waldautobahnen. Orga ist schon ganz gut, Preis meiner Meinung dementsprechend.


----------



## torock (8. Mai 2007)

Hat ein wenig gedauert, aber endlich hab ich die Bilder vom 1. Mai.



























Traumhafte Tour nur zu empfehlen


----------



## Olibiker (9. Mai 2007)

Hallo Ulmer,

wohne in Ehingen und wollt euch fragen ob ihr den Gonso Marathon in Albstadt (19.05) kennt? Wenn ja, wie findet ihr die Strecke? Fährt jemand von euch mit? Bin neu im Rennzirkus und will mich dieses Jahr das erste Mal der Herausforderung stellen. Alter:38, Mtb seit 4 Jahren, auch im Winter. Die Form müsste ausreichen. 

Grüsse
Oliver


----------



## junkyjerk (9. Mai 2007)

hallo olibiker,

ich kenn den marathon in albstadt nicht, fahre dieses jahr insgesamt 12 rennen, 2 davon waren schon (münsingen und heubach), rest kommt noch (offenburg, garmisch-partenkirchen, kirchzarten, frammersbach, bad wildbad, salzkammerguttrophy bad goisern, keiler-bike-marathon wombach, geislingen kult-bike-night, oberstdorf und wasgau-marathon)

schön, dass du dich der herausforderung mtb-marathon stellen willst, einmal angefangen, hört man da nicht so schnell wieder auf..


----------



## bax75 (9. Mai 2007)

Hoi Ulmer Touren Freds!  

Morgen (Do) solls zwischendurch mal nicht regnen: 






Man sollte die Chance nutzen und ein bischen aufs Radl hocken! 
Vorschlag: 18:30 Brücke.

Wer kommt mit?
Gruß Axel


----------



## Lady_Eve (9. Mai 2007)

Hi JJ,

Bilder vom Ladies Camp in meiner Galerie ;-) Vielleicht hat der eine oder andere Herr auch noch eine Dame an seiner Seite, die so etwa smachen möchte!

LG
Melly


----------



## junkyjerk (9. Mai 2007)

@bax75: gute idee, mal schauen, wie ich mit meinen terminen hier rauskomme. hab halt 17:30uhr noch nen baufinanzierungstermin, die ziehen sich gerne mal ne stunde raus.
@lady_eve: danke für den link, gleich mal fotos gucken.


----------



## Olibiker (9. Mai 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> hallo olibiker,
> 
> ich kenn den marathon in albstadt nicht, fahre dieses jahr insgesamt 12 rennen, 2 davon waren schon (münsingen und heubach), rest kommt noch (offenburg, garmisch-partenkirchen, kirchzarten, frammersbach, bad wildbad, salzkammerguttrophy bad goisern, keiler-bike-marathon wombach, geislingen kult-bike-night, oberstdorf und wasgau-marathon)
> 
> schön, dass du dich der herausforderung mtb-marathon stellen willst, einmal angefangen, hört man da nicht so schnell wieder auf..




Uff, da hast du dieses Jahr einiges vor! Was ist mit der Albgold-Trophy? Hast du daran kein Interesse? Die werde ich auf jeden Fall auch mitfahren. Ist ja quasi vor der Haustür.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## britta-ox (9. Mai 2007)

Olibiker schrieb:


> Hallo Ulmer,
> 
> wohne in Ehingen und wollt euch fragen ob ihr den Gonso Marathon in Albstadt (19.05) kennt? Wenn ja, wie findet ihr die Strecke? Fährt jemand von euch mit? Bin neu im Rennzirkus und will mich dieses Jahr das erste Mal der Herausforderung stellen. Alter:38, Mtb seit 4 Jahren, auch im Winter. Die Form müsste ausreichen.
> 
> ...


Hallo Olibiker,

schau mal im Bikeboard, im Marathon,Race,Festival-usw., dort wurde die Strecke abgehandelt.

Kann dir ne MfG anbieten. Du müsstest allerdings nach Riedlingen kommen, da ich am vm noch bis 12.30uhr arbeiten muss und es mir eh knapp wird bis zum Start, so dass ich nicht über Ehingen fahren kann.
Wenn du Interesse hast, schick mir einfach ne PN.

Ansonsten wünsch ich dir ein sturzfreies, erfolgreiches 1.Rennen und v.a. viel Spaß dabei  

Gruß aus Ox
Britta


----------



## kupfermark (9. Mai 2007)

bax75 schrieb:


> Hoi Ulmer Touren Freds!
> 
> Man sollte die Chance nutzen und ein bischen aufs Radl hocken!
> Vorschlag: 18:30 Brücke.
> ...



Ich war jetzt eh ein paar Tage platt, aber geht wieder. Wg biken morgen kann ich auch noch nicht fest zusagen, weil ich noch nicht weiss wann ich heimkomm, ich ruf Dich dann an!

@torock: schöne Bilder, war echt ein toller Tag!


----------



## kupfermark (10. Mai 2007)

...


----------



## kupfermark (10. Mai 2007)

Olibiker schrieb:


> Was ist mit der Albgold-Trophy? Hast du daran kein Interesse? Die werde ich auf jeden Fall auch mitfahren. Ist ja quasi vor der Haustür.




Liegt daran, dass es jj dieses Jahr halt mal lockerer angehen lässt. 
Paar Termine dazwischen wären ja schon noch frei, z.B.:
Gäsbock,
Willingen, Weilheim, Gerstetten, Odenwald, 	
Ischgl,
Brig/Wallis (>Rangliste 03, das waren noch Zeiten...)
Neustadt a. d. Weinstraße,
Verbier-Grimentz
Biebergemünd-Roßbach, wobei es an dem WE in Scoul auch ganz schön wäre..
Dann noch
Singen,
Odenwald,
St Ingbert
Trochtelfingen (Albgold-Trophy)

Und dann Wasgau als Saisonabschluss! Wär doch was


----------



## junkyjerk (10. Mai 2007)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Liegt daran, dass es jj dieses Jahr halt mal lockerer angehen lässt.
> Paar Termine dazwischen wären ja schon noch frei, z.B.:
> Gäsbock,
> Willingen, Weilheim, Gerstetten, Odenwald,
> ...



hi mark,

odenwald fällt dieses jahr aus.. 

wie schauts mit gerstetten aus? sollen wir da mitfahren? hab mich noch für bad wildbad am 8.7. angemeldet, da soll es traumtrails geben auf dem marathon...


----------



## kupfermark (10. Mai 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> wie schauts mit gerstetten aus? sollen wir da mitfahren? hab mich noch für bad wildbad am 8.7. angemeldet, da soll es traumtrails geben auf dem marathon...



Ok, statt Odenwald könnte man auch nach Oberammergau.. Aber schon reizvoll, zu wissen, dass von Mai bis Okt wirklich jedes WE was gehen könnte. Man bräuchte einfach ein halbes Jahr doppelt bezahlten Urlaub und ein paar Leute, die genauso bescheuert sind ;-)

Wenn die King-Bike-Night in Gerstetten nur ein bisschen was von der Kult-Bike-Night in Geislingen hat, wirds schonmal ein Riesen Spass, Bedingungen sind schliesslich die gleichen. Vor allem muss sich hier niemand wegen seiner Fitness Gedanken machen, weil jeder so viel und so schnell fahren kann, wie er will. Schade nur, dass es nur die letzten paar Runden sind, die im Dunkeln gefahren werden. 

Ausserdem ists günstig und gleich in der Nähe. Da müssten wir sogar mehrere Teams stellen können, ich wär auf jeden Fall dabei.


Bei Wildbad hab ich 2004 ein schlechtes Jahr erwischt, soll davor u danach besser gewesen sein. Ich fahr trotzdem nicht mit. Weiss noch nicht, ob ich an dem WE schon in Urlaub fahr, ansonsten wird das WE der anderen Beziehungspflege gewidmet.

Und wg heut: Werd da sein, 18:30 Brücke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (11. Mai 2007)

wie schauts am wochenende mit biken aus? würde wieder nach schelklingen wollen, den trail nach weiler runter und dann rüber nach schelklingen.. zum turm...


----------



## carmin (12. Mai 2007)

Mit Wochenende meinst jetzt Sonntag? Das is ja noch lange hin... 
Aber klar, ich wär wohl dabei (sofern Radl einsatzfähig bis dahin...)
Uhrzeit?


----------



## gasman (12. Mai 2007)

sorry ich fall aus am wochenende. rr, altheim/alb.


----------



## carmin (12. Mai 2007)

Ich hab hier übrigens einen Kollegen, der gerne mal rennradeln würde. Ich habe ihm Deine und Marks Mailadresse mal gegeben, ich hoffe, das war okay


----------



## junkyjerk (12. Mai 2007)

sonntag vormittag? vielleicht so gegen 10? dann haben wir genug zeit..


----------



## sharkslayer (12. Mai 2007)

@gasman - in albstadt fahr ich auch mit. vielleicht sehen wir uns da. bin mit nem mann von einer kollegin da. kennst du die strecke? wie schlimm ist es denn ;-)


----------



## carmin (12. Mai 2007)

jj: Ists okay, wenn ich erst wieder am Bahnhof Herrlingen zu Euch stoße? 10 Uhr ist gut, aber wir können gern auch 10:30 oder sonstwas machen. AYLI.

Kannst ggf auch die DVD wieder mitbringen? Wollte mal checken, ob wir bei der Fobia-Tour alles richtig gemacht haben


----------



## gasman (12. Mai 2007)

@ sharkslayer    ääh....was, wie ich fahr nicht nach albstadt, sondern nach altheim. das is so 25 km nördlich von ulm. wo fährstn du? also altheim geht wellig immer auf verkehrsarmen straßen oder geteerten wirtschaftswegen. sehr schön. keine wahnsinnssteigungen, anstrengung je nach stecke. es gibt 160?, 120? und kürzere. Ich werde die weichei runde mit 120 machen, weil ich lang pennen und bald wieder zurück sein will und die 120er geht locker runter. wie gesagt sehr schön.
@ carmin..klar geht ok. aqb und zu aufs rr ist auch ganz gut. gestern nachmittag/abend wars allerdings heftig.
gruss


----------



## carmin (12. Mai 2007)

Na dann Euch Albstadt- und Altheim-Radlern mal viel Spaß auf der staubigen Piste...

Wie machen wirs jetzt morgen? wurmspecht möchte auch mit, und frug schon nach dem genauen Termin. Also ich sag jetzt mal, dass ich um *10:50* in Herrlingen bin, okay? (Die Uhrzeit wg. Zugfahrplan...)


----------



## junkyjerk (12. Mai 2007)

hi carmin, wir fahren hier gegen 11uhr los, sind dann so gegen 11:20 am bahnhof herrlingen.. ist dir das hoffentlich nicht zu spät... wir wollten dann über rommelsteige, wippingen, y-weg nach blaubeuren. dort nen trail runter und rüber richtung schelklingen, den trail nach weiler runter und dann hinten rum hoch zum turm-trail in schelklingen... von dort aus schau mer mal, wie wir wieder heim kommen... hab mit kupfermark und lectron letztes mal auch nen netten weg heim gefunden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (12. Mai 2007)

@all: hat jemand eine dachbox zu verleihen, wir bräuchten eine vom 09.06.-15.06. für eine fahrt an den gardasee... wir würden auch bezahlen dafür


----------



## carmin (12. Mai 2007)

Also ich bin, was das Losfahren angeht, ganz flexibel, allerdings kommt Susi mit dem Zug, und der käme wahlweise um 10:50 oder 11:45 an... Wäre toll, wenn wir uns danach ausrichten können. Also lieber etwas später oder etwas früher?


----------



## sharkslayer (12. Mai 2007)

nee ich mein natuerlich altheim ... 
sind so gegen 9.15 da. ich weiss nicht wie gross das ganze ist, aber vielleicht sieht man sich ja ;-)


----------



## junkyjerk (12. Mai 2007)

@carmin: wo kommt denn susi mit dem zug an? in ulm oder in blaustein? ansonsten machen wir halt ein wenig später... treffen wir uns halt 11:45 in blaustein?


----------



## carmin (12. Mai 2007)

Jep, in Herrlingen. Also 11:45 ist okay!


----------



## junkyjerk (12. Mai 2007)

also dann bis morgen 11:45uhr am bahnhof herrlingen... wetter wird ja herrlich morgen...


----------



## junkyjerk (13. Mai 2007)

das mit dem herrlichen wetter war ja wohl noch untertrieben... weit mehr als 30grad in der sonne, trockene, griffige traumtrails und eine nette mannschaft... so muss ne tour aussehen...


----------



## carmin (13. Mai 2007)

Jau, war sehr schön heute! Danke auch für das Vorstellen einer neuen interessanten Verbindung von Schelklingen nach Pappelau. Also auf den Trails lag das Glück heute auf jeden Fall. Lag es auch auf der Straße?

Viel Spaß denn noch beim Rösten toten Tiers...


----------



## junkyjerk (13. Mai 2007)

ja danke, schmeckt lecker...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (13. Mai 2007)

straße war auch gut, bin erst kurz vor meldungsschluss als einer der letzten losgeradelt auf die 116 km weicheitour. haben uns von hinten angeschlichen und dann zugeschlagen. fast einen 30er schnitt rausgefahren. nett war es auch mal in geislingen die türkheimer steige runterzuschießen. da kriegt man locker 70 drauf.


----------



## carmin (13. Mai 2007)

Wie gut, dass wir Biker uns einen so ungefährlichen Sport ausgesucht haben.


----------



## gasman (15. Mai 2007)

ich hab mich auch dieses jahr wieder für pfronten angemeldet (üblicher vereinsname). wahrscheinlich kommt meine familie mit, um einen freundebesuchstag zu machen, trotzdem hätte ich dann noch mindestens einen platz im auto frei, falls jemand lust hat...


----------



## junkyjerk (15. Mai 2007)

hi gasman, schade, dass sich pfronten mit frammersbach beisst, da starten wir dieses jahr... wenn deine familie nicht nen besuchstag eingelegt hätte, würde ich ja sagen: fahr in frammersbach mit... willst du denn noch weitere rennen fahren dieses jahr? ist ja fast jedes wochenende eins.. vielleicht salzkammergut? wasgau? keiler?


----------



## nyk (15. Mai 2007)

auch mal wieder was von mir...



gasman schrieb:


> ich hab mich auch dieses jahr wieder für pfronten angemeldet (üblicher vereinsname). ... trotzdem hätte ich dann noch mindestens einen platz im auto frei, falls jemand lust hat...



überlegt hab ich ja schonmal wegen pfronten. kennst du die strecke ? lohnt sich's ? oder sind's auch wieder nur waldautobahnen ??


----------



## junkyjerk (15. Mai 2007)

trailabfahrten gibt es nur eine, die vom himmelreich runter, ist halt sehr steinig und verblockt, macht mitm hardtail kaum spass, mitm fully schon eher...sonst alles waldautobahn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (15. Mai 2007)

btw: ich will endlich mal ein foto von bax75 seinem liteville sehen....


----------



## bax75 (15. Mai 2007)

@jj: Kannst haben: Das Foto ist leider nicht so gut - aber auf die Schnelle...

Ab morgen bekommt das gute Stück ein par Finale-Ligure-Trails unter die Stollen . Bin mit kupfermark bis Sonntag da unten.

Bis dann, 
Gruß Axel


----------



## junkyjerk (15. Mai 2007)

@bax75: na in finale wirste deine helle freude haben mit dem geschoss... sieht saugut aus... glückwunsch... bei ebay geschossen?


----------



## bax75 (15. Mai 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> bei ebay geschossen?



...Ja so ähnlich - ist eine lange Geschichte - erzähle ich Dir beim nächsten gemeinsamen Ausritt


----------



## kupfermark (15. Mai 2007)

Freu mich auch schon saumässig auf Finale. Hab heut noch meine XTR-Kurbel gegen ne XT ausgetauscht. Komplette XT-Kurbel mit Lagerschale is billiger als das 44er und 32er XTR-Blatt zusammen


----------



## gasman (15. Mai 2007)

@junkyjerk..ne will nicht auf meine alten tage noch rennen fahren, blos pfronten. is ja die alte heimat. ich fahr mehr aus nostalgiegründen.


----------



## junkyjerk (15. Mai 2007)

@kupfermark: was? waren die kettenblätter schon so verschlissen und dann noch teurer als ne neue xt-kurbel?? krass.. und schon die neue gabel in aussicht?

@gasman: naja wenn du keine rennen mehr fahren willst, dann fahr doch in wasgau mit... das war so eine gaudi mit all den stars der szene und 35km singletrails waren auch noch dabei...


----------



## carmin (15. Mai 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> ... mit all den stars der szene ...


Wo man den gasman inzwischen ja auch schon fast zu rechnen kann 

Wann fahrt Ihr denn alle nach Finale? Kommendes Wochenende?


----------



## kupfermark (15. Mai 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @kupfermark: was? waren die kettenblÃ¤tter schon so verschlissen und dann noch teurer als ne neue xt-kurbel??



Jo. Alleine das 44er kostet im Einzelhandel >100â¬. Wahnsinn, oder? 
Gabel muss noch warten..

@carmin:
Wir fahren morgen frÃ¼h u bleiben bis So.


----------



## carmin (17. Mai 2007)

Kennt hier jemand zufällig einen Whiplashbiker aus Blaustein?

ps: Is eigentlich grad noch jemand da...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubdubidu (17. Mai 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> ps: Is eigentlich grad noch jemand da...?



Die stillen Beobachter, wie immer halt


----------



## carmin (17. Mai 2007)

Na dann bin ich ja beruhigt


----------



## sharkslayer (19. Mai 2007)

gasman schrieb:


> straße war auch gut, bin erst kurz vor meldungsschluss als einer der letzten losgeradelt auf die 116 km weicheitour. haben uns von hinten angeschlichen und dann zugeschlagen. fast einen 30er schnitt rausgefahren. nett war es auch mal in geislingen die türkheimer steige runterzuschießen. da kriegt man locker 70 drauf.


komisch dass wir uns nicht begegnet sind. bin auch 15 min zu spaet auf die 117km runde gegangen. war leider mit nem absoluten tier unterwegs, der mich von aus den schuhen gefahren hat. bin dann auf dem zahnfleisch heim. war aber trotzdem nett ;-)


----------



## nyk (21. Mai 2007)

Tach zusammen,

hätte einer der werten Damen oder Herren nicht lust, statt meiner am Sonntag in Garmisch mitzufahren ?? Ich werd nämlich leider verhindert sein. Hab am letzten Mittwoch in Finale (als Kletterer) das fliegen gelernt, bin allerdings nach 6 Meter freiem Flug bei der Landung gescheitert... Gebrochen ist zwar nix, aber mit Sport wird's die naechsten paar wochen wohl eher auch nix   (Handgelenk und Sprunggelenk sind fies dick, und die untere Wirbelsaeule fuehlt sich auch nicht so gut an...) 

Da ich aber schon angemeldet bin und auch schon bezahlt ist, will eventuell eine/r sozusagen für lau in Garmisch mitfahren und mir vielleicht einfach das T-Shirt mitbringen ?? JJ, Bax und Kupfermark fahren ja eh, vielleicht findet sich noch eine/r...

Gruss bis bald
ds


----------



## junkyjerk (21. Mai 2007)

hi nyk, erstmal gute besserung... hat deine sicherung gepennt oder warste nicht gesichert?

welche distanz haste gemeldet??


----------



## kupfermark (21. Mai 2007)

Bis auf den einen Zwischenfall war Finale aber echt traumhaft. Selten so lecker Trails gefahren  

jj, wie war WOMC??


----------



## bax75 (21. Mai 2007)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Selten so lecker Trails gefahren



Ja war echt traumhaft! Hat richtig Spaß gemacht!


----------



## nyk (21. Mai 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> hi nyk, erstmal gute besserung... hat deine sicherung gepennt oder warste nicht gesichert?



Danke.... Nee Sicherung iss vor schreck gleich auch umgefallen (ohne schaden), konnte aber nix dafür. Die erste sicherung wäre noch einen halben meter über mir gewesen....



junkyjerk schrieb:


> welche distanz haste gemeldet??



Angemeldet war ich für die mittlere Distanz...


----------



## carmin (21. Mai 2007)

Jemand Lust auf eine After-Storm-Runde am Mittwoch Abend? Wenn ich darf, bring ich noch ein paar Jungs mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (21. Mai 2007)

@kupfermark: womc hab ich mal fürs training für salzkammerguttrophy genutzt, hab mich anfangs sehr zurückgehalten (was ich ja sonst kaum kann ) und dafür später dann mehr gas gegeben... aber wenn man erstmals nach langer zeit 3400hm gefahren ist, kriegt man direkt wieder schiss vor 7000hm...*bibber*


----------



## lectron (21. Mai 2007)

Nachdem sich das mit tennis vorerst wieder erledigt hat, hätte ich am sonntag  zeit und auch irgendwie bock auf den marathon.
@bax,km und jj: wie sieht eure planung diesbezüglich aus?
@nyk: erstmal gute besserung.  ansonsten, gemäß ausschreibung gibts da doch gar kein trikot sondern ne brille, oder?


----------



## junkyjerk (21. Mai 2007)

@lectron: geplant haben wir noch nix genaues, wir werden höchstwahrscheinlich den abend vorher hinfahren und dann am nächsten morgen den marathon fahren... soviel zur planung... genaueres müssen wir noch abklären...


----------



## kupfermark (21. Mai 2007)

lectron schrieb:


> Nachdem sich das mit tennis vorerst wieder erledigt hat, hätte ich am sonntag  zeit und auch irgendwie bock auf den marathon.
> @bax,km und jj: wie sieht eure planung diesbezüglich aus?



Ich werd am Sa abend von M aus nach Garmisch kommen, euch dort treffen und So abend auch wieder nach M fahren. 

Wir haben in einer Pension von Sa auf So für 4 Leute reserviert. 
(2 Doppelzimmer mit Etagen-Dusche.
Kosten: 20/Person + Kurtaxe, inkl. Frühstück)


----------



## nyk (21. Mai 2007)

lectron schrieb:


> Nachdem sich das mit tennis vorerst wieder erledigt hat, hätte ich am sonntag  zeit und auch irgendwie bock auf den marathon. ...
> ansonsten, gemäß ausschreibung gibts da doch gar kein trikot sondern ne brille, oder?



Ja, jetzt wo Du's erwähnst fällt mir auch auf, das die von einem Starterpaket und 'ner Brille reden... Bei der Anmeldung sollte  die T-Shirt Groesse angegeben werden (bei mir M) drum hatte ich da irgendwie impliziert, dasses ein Trikot o.ä. gibt. Naja, wenn mir jemand die Brille mitbringt isses auch ok . Klingt grade so, als ob Du mitfahren wuerdest ??

Gruss,
ds


----------



## lectron (21. Mai 2007)

Wäre auch dabei, wenn ich irgendwo mitfahren könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lectron (21. Mai 2007)

@nyk:Ansonsten, wenn ummelden möglich ist, ich unter meinem namen starten kann und du auf das paket nicht scharf bist, kann ich dir schon ein teil der startgebühr (du hast 37 bezahlt?)zurückerstatten.
Gemeldet bist du für die 65 km, oder?


----------



## junkyjerk (21. Mai 2007)

@lectron, nyk:ich würde sagen, das klären wir dann vor ort bei der anmeldestelle..

@kupfermark: kommt deine freundin mit nach gap? weil meine auch mitkommt...


----------



## kupfermark (21. Mai 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @lectron, nyk:ich würde sagen, das klären wir dann vor ort bei der anmeldestelle..
> 
> @kupfermark: kommt deine freundin mit nach gap? weil meine auch mitkommt...



Achso, ich habs ihr vorhin ausgeredet, weil ich nicht wusste, dass Deine dabei sein wird, wir eh die meiste Zeit auf dem Bike verbringen werden und die Übernachtung nur für 4 reserviert ist...

Wär aber schon besser, aber ob wir noch ein Zimmer für 2 kriegen?


----------



## junkyjerk (21. Mai 2007)

@kupfermark: dann ruf doch morgen mal an, ob du noch ein zimmer kriegst.


----------



## kupfermark (21. Mai 2007)

OK, werds versuchen u meld mich dann bei Dir. Gn8


----------



## tbird (22. Mai 2007)

hei leute  ich meld mich auch mal wieder...

so langsam steigt meine kondition, am sontag ne 46km runde mit knapp 700hm gefahren, schnitt war knapp über 18kmh (joa, da geht noch was, ich weiss ^^). n paar pics gibts auf meiner Homepage. 

Hoffe dass ich die nächsten 4 wochen noch die 1000hm knacke, dann können wir evtl. auch mal zusammen fahren, ohne dass ihr dauernd auf mich warten müsst (mein gott war mir das peinlich beim snowride -.-)...

nuja...hoffen wir mal dass das wetter nach dem regen diese woche schnell wieder besser wird!

keep on riding!


----------



## junkyjerk (22. Mai 2007)

@kupfermark: also kommt christin doch mit? schön. 

@tbird: endlich haste die barends vom lenker abgemacht, sieht mittlerweile richtig gut aus dein fully...  na dann freu ich mich schon mal auf die nächste gemeinsame tour demnächst.


----------



## tbird (22. Mai 2007)

ja der einfall mit den  barends war glaub ein geistiger durchfall....

aber ja, bald kann ich mit euch mithalten  (hoff ich mal -.-)


----------



## kupfermark (22. Mai 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> Jemand Lust auf eine After-Storm-Runde am Mittwoch Abend? Wenn ich darf, bring ich noch ein paar Jungs mit



Ja! Wann? Wo?


----------



## Aitschie (22. Mai 2007)

Hallo Ulmer, 

melde mich nach längerer Zeit auch mal wieder: komme Do nacht wieder mal nach Ulm zurück!!!! Wie schaut es denn am Freitag bei euch mit dem biken aus? Hätte Lust auf ne kleinere Runde.....

Würd mich freuen, wenn was zusammengeht!

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (22. Mai 2007)

servus martin,

freitag sollte vielleicht, je nach wetterlage, schon was gehen... aber dann im gemütlichen tempo, weil einige hier ja in garmisch mitfahren...


----------



## nyk (22. Mai 2007)

@lectron: siehe post von jj. wenn ihr das vor ort klären könnt isses glaub ich am einfachsten... gemeldet war ich fuer die 65 km/1700 hm

ansonsten schonmal viel spass allen gap-marathonisten...


----------



## carmin (22. Mai 2007)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Ja! Wann? Wo?


Ähm, kann doch erst am Donnerstag Abend... Das "wo" ist ja klar, bei "wann" böte sich zB 18 Uhr an?


----------



## junkyjerk (22. Mai 2007)

also ich weiss noch nicht, ob ich morgen abend fahren kann. habe morgen wieder viel zu tun im geschäft.. ich schau aber mehrmals täglich heir rein, ob sich noch was tut


----------



## kupfermark (22. Mai 2007)

Ich fahr morgen oder am Do oder beides, je nach Wetter.

Wg GAP wärs gut, wenn wir uns dort noch vor 18 Uhr treffen könnten (so gegen 17:00-17:30), danach ist die Akkreditierung erst am So möglich, und zumindest jj und ich müssen eh schon früh genug raus.


----------



## junkyjerk (23. Mai 2007)

@kupfermark: ist gebongt. wir werden pünktlich da sein, den stress können wir uns am nächsten morgen gerne sparen.

@bx75 & lectron: wollt ihr bei mir mitfahren? ich würde dann so am frühen samstag nachmittag losfahren, damit wir pünktlich in gap sind...


----------



## lectron (23. Mai 2007)

@jj:wäre super, wenn ich mitfahren kann.Wg. Uhrzeit kömmer ja noch telefonieren.
Wie siehts mit den zimmern eigentlich aus? Ist bei den reservierten noch ein bett frei, oder muß ich selber noch schauen?


----------



## junkyjerk (23. Mai 2007)

@lectron: wegen mitfahrt geht klar, wir haben 3 doppelzimmer.. eins je für uns paare und eins für dich und bax75


----------



## bax75 (23. Mai 2007)

@ jj: Würde mich freuen wenn Du mich mitnehmen könntest! Gehen denn 3 Bikes auf/in Dein Auto drauf/rein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (23. Mai 2007)

@bax75: geht klar, ich hab nen biketräger für die anhängerkupllung, da passen sogar 4 bikes drauf.... mitfahrt ist also kein problem


----------



## gasman (23. Mai 2007)

wünsch euch alles gute für gap!!!

hat jemand von den daheimbleibenden am samstag nachmittag zeit?
da gings bei mir mal wieder.


----------



## nrsTomNU (23. Mai 2007)

wie sieht es heute aus, ich würde heute 1800 ab "Brücke"
eine runde fahren wollen.
Kommt jemand mit??


----------



## carmin (24. Mai 2007)

Also heut geht um 18 Uhr auf alle Fälle was


----------



## sharkslayer (24. Mai 2007)

versuchs auch, habe aber keine grosse hoffnung ...


----------



## carmin (24. Mai 2007)

Meiomei, wie sieht mein Gebein jetzt aus... und pritzeln tuts. Die Botanik ist grad echt gemein. Ansonsten wieder mal eine nette Tour mit einem netten Neumitglied (so ein Ausdauerviech wie Mark), ein paar neuen Trailvarianten und einem wieder mal etwas surrealen Gespräch mit einer Radfahrerin ("doch doch, Ihr warts! Zwei mit Sturzhelm" -- "äh, wir sind aber zu dritt...")


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharkslayer (24. Mai 2007)

bin auch uebersaeht mit kleinen pickilli, komischerweise auch an den armen ... da war wohl irgendwas im gestraeuch


----------



## Aitschie (25. Mai 2007)

Morgen, 

wegen heute biken: schlage mal als Zeitraum was zwischen 14 und 18Uhr vor. Bin da sehr flexibel, kann mich also nach Euch richten. Bloss nach 18Uhr siehts bei mir finster aus....

Ansonsten: viel Erfolg beim Rennen in GAP. Habe meine erste Saisonhälfte bereits hinter mir, war recht erfolgreich und von allem was dabei. 

Grüße Martin


----------



## carmin (25. Mai 2007)

Aitschie: sorry, das wird heut wohl nix mehr :-/
Bist noch länger da?


----------



## gasman (26. Mai 2007)

auch wenn heute anfangen soll mit dem mistwetter. ich würde nochmal vor die tür wollen. früher nachmittag. distanz und runde egal. treffpunkt brücke?


----------



## sharkslayer (26. Mai 2007)

wie siehts denn mit ner kleinen rennradrunde aus?


----------



## gasman (26. Mai 2007)

sodele, fremdgegangen mit sharkslayer. kurz und flach durch bayerisch schwaben; mal kurz ins unterallgäu und zurück. schön wars.


----------



## junkyjerk (27. Mai 2007)

schön... ich beneide euch, hab mir diese woche irgendwas eingefangen... keine ahnung was, aber lag 2,5 tage lang flach mit fast 40° fieber und nem feinen "flotten", könnte sowas von verdorbenem essen kommen oder war das vielleicht die nachwehen vom letzten rennen in offenburg, wo ich nur kalt duschen konnte? weil typische erkältungssyndrome hatte ich eigentlich nicht (verstopfte nase etc).. was sagt ihr ärzte dazu? musste mein rennen in gap absagen wegen dem mist...


----------



## carmin (27. Mai 2007)

Ach Du Schande, jetzt habt Ihr Euch so drauf gefreut... Aber Du wirst ja noch etliche Rennen mehr fahren.

War heut in Geislingen, mal eher früh. Plan war 7, wurde aber doch 8... Hat sich dennoch gelohnt, denn bis mir der erste Wanderer über den Weg lief, hatte ich schon drei Abfahrten hinter mir. Die zwei "Erkundungsprojekte" verliefen leider erfolglos (insbesondere an diesen verdammten Brunnen komm ich nich hin), dafür aber zwei wirklich nette Bikertrupps kennengelernt. Mal gucken, ob jemand hier rein findet 

Na, das kennt Ihr (nur noch nicht mit nem fahrenden Biker drauf...):





Und zur Erheiterung noch ein Suchbild mit einer Maus *g*


----------



## junkyjerk (27. Mai 2007)

die treppe ist krass steil... und dann noch die enge 90° abwinkelung... nicht schlecht.


----------



## kupfermark (27. Mai 2007)

Hab die Maus gefunden! Wird der Biker vom ersten Bild von dem Typ nach unten gedrückt, damit er nicht über den Lenker fliegt?

Garmisch war heftig, lief aber gut. Die Strecke war eigentlich nur Schotter, also ein mords Geheize, vor allem bergab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (27. Mai 2007)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Hab die Maus gefunden!


Hat bestimmt nicht lang gedauert...? Find ich faszinierend, wie der Mensch das so schnell hinkriegt. Bring das mal einem Computer bei...



kupfermark schrieb:


> Wird der Biker vom ersten Bild von dem Typ nach unten gedrückt, damit er nicht über den Lenker fliegt?


Dieser "Eingriff" ist mir auch erst auf dem Foto aufgefallen. Der Kerle im weißen Trikot ist zuvor aber einfach so runtergehoppelt.



kupfermark schrieb:


> Garmisch war heftig, lief aber gut. Die Strecke war eigentlich nur Schotter, also ein mords Geheize, vor allem bergab.


Fährst da dann HT?


----------



## Lamyluu (27. Mai 2007)

ein video unserer haustour im lautertal/wolfstal 
gibts einige nette pfade um den parkplatz vor der Laufenmühle.

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/1424013

sorry zwecks schlechter qualität, myvideo hats halt so gmacht ;-)
und nicht lachen gell... ist der erste film versuch

ich film kumpel fährt mit meinem miststück


----------



## junkyjerk (27. Mai 2007)

wat für ne kamera hast du denn für die onboardaufnahmen genommen?


----------



## Lamyluu (27. Mai 2007)

ist ne panasonic Lumix fx 01.  an lenker gefummelt.
echte video quali ist um einiges besser...


----------



## Aitschie (28. Mai 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> Aitschie: sorry, das wird heut wohl nix mehr :-/
> Bist noch länger da?



Leider nein. Hab mich dann am Sa morgen ins Kleinwalsertal verabschiedet und war dort mit Kumpels 3 Tage (bis heute halt) beim Biken. Echt geil, kann ich weiterempfehlen. V.a. die Auffahrt von Riezlern auf die Kanzelwand. Eine einzige Rampe, max. Steigung bei 34%, im Mittel 20%. Sowas hab ich noch nie erlebt!!!!!

Aber paar feine Trails haben wir gefunden, ausserdem auf der Stutzalpe lecker Käsebrot gegessen und uns mit dem Hüttenwirt verquatscht. Der ist dort als Bike-Guru bekannt und finished beim Bikefestival am Lago regelmäßig auf Platz 1-3. Dieses Jahr warts leider nicht so erfolgreich, nur 4.  

Geendet hat der Ausflug heute übrigens bei 2° und Schneefall........

Bilder stell ich gleich noch online....


----------



## kupfermark (28. Mai 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> Hat bestimmt nicht lang gedauert...?



Doch hat es. Eigentlich hat sie auch meine Freundin zuerst gesehn  




carmin schrieb:


> Fährst da dann HT?



Nö, Fully war schon angenehmer. Ab und zu wars bisschen gröber.



			
				Aitschie schrieb:
			
		

> ...die Auffahrt von Riezlern auf die Kanzelwand



So was gibts beim Feneberg-Marathon, nur andersrum. Abfahrt ist entsprechend ätzend:


----------



## Aitschie (28. Mai 2007)

kupfermark schrieb:


> So was gibts beim Feneberg-Marathon, nur andersrum. Abfahrt ist entsprechend ätzend:



Hätte nie gedacht, dass die so krass ist. Bergauf das bisher härteste, was ich gefahren bin. Schein aber im Kleinwalsertal Standard zu sein, da fängt die Steigung erst bei 15% an. 

Bilder hab ich mal paar ins Fotoalbum gestellt, sorry für die miserable Qualität


----------



## carmin (28. Mai 2007)

hoi, da scheint Ihr ja doch ganz schönes Wetter gehabt zu haben (bis aufn Schluss...)

Von der kurzen Steilstelle zur Kanzelwand hoch hab ich auchn Foto... (okay, später, off Asphalt, wirds natürlich noch etwas strenger)


----------



## kupfermark (30. Mai 2007)

Ich geh nachher fahren. 

Sonst noch jemand Lust? 

~17 Uhr ab Bhf Herrlingen oder anrufen..

Gruss
KM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (31. Mai 2007)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Ich geh nachher fahren.
> 
> Sonst noch jemand Lust?
> 
> ...



Ja Lust schon. Aber ich bin grad weit weg. Und ich kann die Rockies sehen und komm nicht hin. Und ich hab kein Radl da. Und kein Snowboard und ach, schei sse. 

Ein kleines Hallo aus Amerika! Falls euch mal langweilig ist: http://j.the-held.de

Mehr wollte ich gar nicht sagen! Machts gut!

Julian


----------



## junkyjerk (31. Mai 2007)

@kupfermark: hier ist die homepage von bad wildbad: http://www.radsportakademie.de/GBM/rhmarathon/

@all: wer hätte am wochenende (samstag oder sonntag) mal wieder bock auf geislingen? war doch so super das letzte mal...


----------



## carmin (31. Mai 2007)

Geislingen ist schon toll ... nur bin isch net da ...
Schönes Avatar übrigens. (Wurde Zeit ^^) Was sieht man da?


----------



## gasman (31. Mai 2007)

bin gestern und heute mitm rr von der ortenau (oberkirch) hierher zurückgefahren und hab dabei den albtrauf mal von der anderen seite angeschaut. zwischen ochsenwanger steige (immerhin 17% auf asphalt) und wiesensteig schauts auch ganz lecker aus. könnte man mal für ein wochenende andenken.


----------



## kupfermark (31. Mai 2007)

Die Steigen mag ich mit dem RR auch, da kann man schöne Touren fahren mit mehreren Albaufstiegen.

Aber weiss net, ob man da mit dem MTB als nicht-local auch seinen Spass haben kann.

Am WE kann ich auch net mit nach Geislingen..


----------



## junkyjerk (31. Mai 2007)

@carmin: das sind blaue pilze.... naja ist mein desktophintergrundbild. find ich ganz gut das bild..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (31. Mai 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @carmin: das sind blaue pilze....


 Sind die leistungssteigernd?


junkyjerk schrieb:


> naja ist mein desktophintergrundbild.


Dachte schon, die Aufnahme käme von sharkys MRT.


----------



## gasman (1. Juni 2007)

@junkyjerk
hey ich glaub die blauen pilze haben dich so lahmgelegt. nimm lieber wieder das alte bild, das hat geholfen


----------



## junkyjerk (1. Juni 2007)

@gasman: nene das war wohl doch eher ne verdorbene ananas und/oder nen abgelaufener joghurt. naja mittlerweile wieder fit, spielt nur das wetter nicht mit.. aber das wird hoffentlich auch noch..


----------



## tbird (1. Juni 2007)

wetter soll ab wochenende bzw spätestens ab nächste woche wieder besser werden...

(hoff ich doch mal, will endlich mal wieder fahren ohne nass zu werden )


----------



## sharkslayer (2. Juni 2007)

das avatar von jj ist von der website digitalblasphemy.com - da gibts absolut geniale desktop motive (unter free gallery)


----------



## junkyjerk (2. Juni 2007)

also leute, morgen soll das wetter ja passen, wie schauts aus mit geislingen?


----------



## sharkslayer (2. Juni 2007)

mir ist grade was tolles passiert:

meine einzigen paar radkilometer heute wurden im rahmen der verfolgung des (mutmasslichen) ulmer serienvergewaltigers gefahren. es wird wahrscheinlich keiner xy vorgestern gesehen haben - ich auch nicht ,-) aber da wurde der fall vorgestellt. der kerl hatte am donauufer zwei joggerinnen ziemlich brutal vergewaltigt und war auf inlinern unterwegs, der hirsch! wie bloed kann man denn sein???

na ja, ich hoere auf jeden fall heute geschrei im park vorm fenster meines studierzimmers (als ich mich grade zum x-ten mal versuchte in die kardiale perfusionsuntersuchungen im mr einzulesen), gehe auf den balkon um nachzusehen und sehe eine ziemlich gerupfte frau aus dem gebuesch wegrennen. ich rufe runter ob alles in ordnung ist aber sie schreit mich nur hysterisch an. in die andere richtung sehe ich einen mann auf inlinern wegfahren. obwohl ich vor ein paar tagen in der zeitung von dem fall gelesen habe und mich damals schon drueber gewundert habe, dass der depp mit inliners auf beutezug geht, ist der groschen nicht gefallen. ich bin trotzdem natuerlich runtergeflitzt, habe ihn mit dem mtb schnell eingeholt und ihn gebeten doch bitte stehenzubleiben, damit ich ihn jetzt nicht verfolgen muss bis die polizei kommt. er wollte nicht und ich immer hinterher. zeitgleich habe ich die gruenen herren uebers telefon rangelotzt, die ihn dan beim cinemax gestellt und aufs pflaster geknallt haben.

zu hause habe ich dann nochmal das phantombild von der xy website verglichen, und das ist garantiert der typ! leider haben sie die frau noch nicht gefunden. na ja, die kids denken jetzt ihr papa ist ein held ;-)

sollte ich die ausgesetzte belohnung von immerhin 3000 euro fuer die ergreifung kriegen ist nur die frage ... mtb oder rr?


----------



## carmin (2. Juni 2007)

geile Story  Selbst Ulm ist mal für Abenteuer gut. Hattest Dein Beik aber wirklich schnell zur Hand. Und Du hast noch vom Bike aus die Polizei verständigt??

Also Rennradln hast ja wohl genug. Kauf Dir doch mal ein gescheites Beik. Willst ein Cheetah haben?


----------



## sharkslayer (2. Juni 2007)

na ja ich bin ja aber auch hals ueber kopf aufgebrochen. als der typ in handschellen am boden lag (show-tauglich mitten in der fussgaengerzone, wo sonst immer das scientology-zelt steht), fiel mir ploetzlich ein, dass ich den max alleine zu hause gelassen habe. als ich nach hause komme, sitzt er aber bei offener tuer vor der playstation und ist so vertieft, dass er gar nicht gemerkt hat, dass ich weg war ;-)

das mit der belohnung ist ja noch gar nicht raus ... waere aber schon cool ;-)


----------



## junkyjerk (3. Juni 2007)

@sharkslayer: du bist mein held... *aufdiekniesink*

@all: morgen 11uhr treffpunkt seiteneingang hauptbahnhof.. es geht nach geislingen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El Martinos (3. Juni 2007)

@sharkslayer: Hut ab...


----------



## carmin (3. Juni 2007)

jo Euch dann viel Spaß in Geislingen... Wetter ist ja wieder genial heut.

ps @ sharky: das mit dem "gescheiten Beik" gestern war natürlich ein Späßle...


----------



## sharkslayer (3. Juni 2007)

hey, dich gibts auch noch! ich hoere die hast vorgestern einen meiner kollegen getroffen?

will jj ja keine konkurenz machen, aber hat nachher jemand lust auf eine rr runde? wollte so 3-4 stunden fahren.


----------



## sharkslayer (3. Juni 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> jo Euch dann viel Spaß in Geislingen... Wetter ist ja wieder genial heut.
> 
> ps @ sharky: das mit dem "gescheiten Beik" gestern war natürlich ein Späßle...


nee hast ja schon recht, ein 599 euro bike mit 110kg systemgewicht ... das ist sicher kein dauerzustand! wobei's mich schon wundert, wie gut die kiste bisher durchhält. nur die julie's sind echter schrott!

aber da ich nach 18 monaten unbezahlter sklavenarbeit im aip immer noch schulden mit mir rumschleppe hat sich die verwendung einer eventuellen belohnung eh schon erledigt ;-)


----------



## junkyjerk (3. Juni 2007)

na dann viel spass euch auf eurer rr-runde... wir werden mal wieder geislingen unsicher machen... hoffentlich ists nicht zu nass auf den trails... aber beim letzten mal hatte es ja auch tagelang vorher geregnet und die trails waren fast staubtrocken...


----------



## El Martinos (3. Juni 2007)

@sharky: Hab ich, dann hat er die Grüße ja ausgerichtet...  

Ich geh jetzt in den nächsten Minuten mal den Comer See unsicher machen...


----------



## junkyjerk (3. Juni 2007)

@el martinos: ihr fahrt nach italien? wie lange? wir fahren nächsten samstag an den gardasee...


----------



## El Martinos (3. Juni 2007)

@jj: Fahren jetzt gleich los (Bus ist gepackt, krieg ernsthafte Probleme mit Alex wenn ich hier noch länger rumschreib... ) und sind am Donnerstag abend schon wieder da, weil wir am Freitag zu ner Hochzeit müssen...

Ne schöne Woche euch allen!


----------



## nyk (3. Juni 2007)

@sharkslayer: respekt ! hab bloss im wochenblatt gelesen, dass in xy-was ueber den typ mit inlinern kommen soll... dass leute so bescheuert sind und dann immernoch weitermachen ist echt erstaunlich ! viel spass beim ausgeben der belohnung 

allen anderen viel spass beim biken, ich bin wahrscheinlich bis ende juli ausser gefecht... 

gruss, ds


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (3. Juni 2007)

so wieder aus geislingen zurück, war zwar ein wenig rutschig, aber mal wieder schön...


----------



## kupfermark (3. Juni 2007)

@sharky: Respekt! Krasse Geschichte.

Bin auch wieder aus dem Allgäu da! Macht auch mit dem RR Spass


----------



## kupfermark (3. Juni 2007)

So wars übrigens am Sa in der Presse:



			
				Zeitung schrieb:
			
		

> VERGEWALTIGUNG
> XY führt zu keiner Spur
> 
> Die ZDF-Sendung "Aktenzeichen XY. . .ungelöst" hatte am Donnerstag die Fahndung nach einem Vergewaltiger in der Ulmer Friedrichsau aufgegriffen. Daraufhin liefen 18 Hinweise ein, berichtet Polizeisprecher Reiner Durst. Eine "heiße Spur" sei aber wohl nicht darunter.
> ...


----------



## gasman (3. Juni 2007)

@ sharkslayer
ähhh. sach mal.. wieviel kostet das eigentlich wenn man auf dem rad mit dem handy telefoniert. hast du doch gemacht, oder?? ich glaub das is sehr teuer....
jo allgäu mit dem rr war auch ganz gut, teilweise wars aber auch ein bissel mtb mäßig


----------



## kupfermark (3. Juni 2007)

gasman schrieb:


> @ sharkslayer
> ähhh. sach mal.. wieviel kostet das eigentlich wenn man auf dem rad mit dem handy telefoniert. hast du doch gemacht, oder?? ich glaub das is sehr teuer....



Das macht 25. Wird dann wohl von der Belohnung abgezogen


----------



## carmin (3. Juni 2007)

Ich glaub, an ein Handyvergehen wird die Pozilei im Freudentaumel gar nicht mehr denken. Na, dann erwarte ich morgen aber einen ganzseitigen Artikel in der SWP ... "Gefährlicher Serienvergewaltiger von Mountainbiker nach filmreifer Verfolgungsjagd gestoppt / Sohn koordinierte Polizeieinsatz vom heimischen Computer aus".

(Den schneiden wir dann aus und schicken ihn an die Susanne H nach Stuttgart, nach deren Meinung Mountainbiker ja Kindergartenkinder gefährden.)

jj: Und, habts was Neues entdeckt in Geislingen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (3. Juni 2007)

@carmin: nee nix neues, nur bekanntes und bewährtes sind wir gefahren.

@axx: kann ich mir mal dein schaltaugenrichttool borgen? oder hat sonst noch jemand so ein teil???


----------



## sharkslayer (3. Juni 2007)

jetzt im nachhinein wird mir so einiges klar!! als ich erwaehnte (bei 40 sachen einhaendig nebenbeibemerkt) dass der kerl auf blades unterwegs war und - so meine worte "1.70 und etwas untersetzt" durchgegeben habe wurde der kerl an der 110 ploetzlich ganz wuschig ;-)
und als sie ihn dann gestellt haben, wurde er nach judo manier einmal durch die luft gewirbelt, dass er mir noch im flug mit seinen inlinern das knie angehauen hat. auch das erscheint mit dem wissen, dass das phantombild ein absoluter volltreffer war und die gesammelte ulmer polizei wahrscheinlich die letzten 2 tage damit verbacht hat, dieses bild anzustarren in etwas anderem licht. die wussten sofort, dass er es war. 
er hat uebrigens schon gestanden hat mir die polizei vorhin am telefon erzaehlt. klingt schon komisch als - so moechte ich meinen - gestandenes mannsbild von einer 1,60 grossen und 20 jahre alten polizeiobermeistern gesagt zu bekommen "haben sie gut gemacht!"

na ja gefahren bin ich heute auch noch. hatte mir ne schoene runde uebers lautertal, asch, blaubeuren, weiler und dann links hoch nach papelau und ueber arnegg zurueck zurechtgelegt. leider habe ich am berg wohl eine abzweigung falsch erwischt und musste dann mit dem rr einige immer holpriger werdende km im wald fahren. inklusive serpentinenabfahrt auf grobem schotter!! hurra - war aber trotzdem nett. die form kommt langsam wieder


----------



## HypnoKröte (4. Juni 2007)

@sharky der Hammer  

Und irgendwann nach den Prüfungen die in 5 Wochen anstehen trau ich mich auf nen 2.mal mit euch ne Runde zu drehen.Bike ist inzwischen leichter und ich n bissl fitter mal schauen obs diesmal klappt.Gruß an alle.


----------



## junkyjerk (4. Juni 2007)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Bike ist inzwischen leichter



was haste denn gepimpt an deinem radl?


----------



## HypnoKröte (4. Juni 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> was haste denn gepimpt an deinem radl?



Die Duke XC ist einer Black Super gewichen, Lenker Vorbau Kombo F99 + Duraflite Carbon, desweiteren X0 Grip Shift und ähhm ja, ne Hyperglide Kette von Shimanski. Vorher 12,8 jetzt 11,7 Kg. Ist aber immer noch zu schwer ich galub ich brauch n neuen Rahmen.

Gruß Hypno


----------



## kupfermark (4. Juni 2007)

Kommt morgen jemand mit Biken?? 
Dürfen auch Leute mit, deren Bike über 11kg wiegt


----------



## gasman (4. Juni 2007)

wenns nicht zu früh wird habe ich gute hoffnung.


----------



## kupfermark (4. Juni 2007)

Ist 18:00 zu früh?


Kurz was anderes: 

Habs endlich geschafft, mich für Frammersbach anzumelden. Da jj ab dem WE ja weg ist, hätt ich das mit der Übernachtung gern vorher geklärt. 
Ich hätte nix gegen zelten, wär für umme und müsste nicht organisiert werden. Zum Duschen und waschen kann man das Freibad benutzen und Freundin kann bei mir eh nicht mit. 
Mein 10-Jahre-altes Aldi-Iglu taugt für sowas allerdings nicht mehr..

Was meint ihr? Falls doch Pension, müsste das halt die nächsten Tage organisiert werden.


----------



## lectron (4. Juni 2007)

Morgen hab ich auch mal wieder Zeit. 1800 Brücke oder 1820 Bhf. Herrlingen müßte zu schaffen sein.

@km wegen Frammersbach:Mein Kumpel und ich werden wahrscheinlich Zelten (nach dem Flop in Garmisch wahrscheinlich die sicherste Alternative). Ich hab ein 2-3 personen Zelt (welches zu dritt schon sehr eng ist) und mein Kollege hat ein 2 Personnen Zelt.

@sharkslayer: Respekt. Schnell und richtig reagiert. Dann hat der Depp sich sozusagen den XY Rummel als anlaß genommen gleich nochmal zu zuschlagen. unfassbar. Hoffentlich klappts mit der Belohnung.


----------



## junkyjerk (4. Juni 2007)

@lectron und kupfermark: ich versuch auch um 18uhr an der brücke zu sein...

wegen frammersbach: ich kann mich fürs zelten irgendwie schwer erwärmen, aber ich schliesse mich da der mehrheit an... vielleicht finden wir ja doch noch ne billige unterkunft...

@kupfermark: ich hab hier noch ne superleichte ritchey wcs carbon sattelstütze rumliegen... vielleicht willste noch ein wenig abspecken (ich mein natürlich dein bike)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (4. Juni 2007)

@jj: Danke wg der Sattelstütze, also hast Du jetzt ne Neue? Ich bleib bei meiner Alten. Demnächst kommt eh noch die schwerere Gabel, da brauch ich als Gegengewicht die alte Stütze. Ich spar lieber am Körpergewicht, ist günstiger als Leichtbau am Bike  

Bin von Garmisch auch noch leicht traumatisiert, was billige Unterkunft angeht, WC im Gang und Dusche im Keller war ja OK, aber auf der 3-teiligen Matraze konnte ich kaum schlafen. 

Wg Zelten in Frammersbach bist Du also schon in der Minderheit. Wenn lectron u Kumpel je ein Zelt mitbringen, würde es ja passen für 4. Oder kommt sonst noch jemand? Frühstück gibts ja vor dem Rennen auch im Zelt.

sharky kommt morgen übrigens in der Zeitung.

Also 18:00 morgen an der Brücke!


----------



## junkyjerk (4. Juni 2007)

@kupfermark: okay, dann bin ich beim zelten dabei, muss nur schauen, ob judith mitkommt oder nicht...

na dann werd ich morgen mal genau die zeitung unter die lupe nehmen... bin ich ja mal gespannt, was da genau geschrieben steht.


----------



## carmin (4. Juni 2007)

Ich las heute schon: "im Schatten des Schurken" oder so ähnlich. Aber das war jemand anderes, gedoptes...


----------



## nrsTomNU (5. Juni 2007)

was habt ihr für heute angedacht: trails a la BöfHalde, oder eher R. BSt-> BB.
Für das letztere würde ich versuchen 1800 an der Brücke zu sein, bin aber bis min 1700 im geschäft.


----------



## carmin (5. Juni 2007)

Werd auch versuchen, da zu sein. Blaubeuren wäre nett.


----------



## junkyjerk (5. Juni 2007)

ich geb mein bestes... wenn ich 18uhr nicht da bin, fahrt ohne mich


----------



## junkyjerk (5. Juni 2007)

leute habt ihr radio gehÃ¶rt und zeitung gelesen heute... war ja jede menge berichterstattung in den medien Ã¼ber sharkys fall mit dem vergewaltiger... 

@sharkslayer: nochmals fetten respekt fÃ¼r deine heldentat...  nicht schlecht, ich hoffe, du kriegst die ausgeschriebenen 3000â¬ prÃ¤mie.


----------



## kupfermark (5. Juni 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> l zeitung gelesen heute...



Hier der Text:



			
				SW-Presse schrieb:
			
		

> KRIMINALITÄT / 19-Jähriger überfällt erneut Frau
> Täter auf Inline-Skates dank Zeugen gefasst
> 
> Der Sexualstraftäter, nach dem in "Aktenzeichen xy" gefahndet wurde, scheint gefasst: Ein 19-Jähriger hat gestanden. Er hat am Samstag wieder eine Frau überfallen.
> ...


----------



## junkyjerk (5. Juni 2007)

ja den artikel hab ich auch gelesen.

wo seid ihr denn gefahren heute abend? wir sind noch zum rusenschloss und dann lecker eis essen gegangen in blaubeuren.. dann im schnellen tempo nach ulm zurück..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (5. Juni 2007)

Danke! Hier noch der (recht ähnlich klingende) Artikel in der Augsburger Allgemeinen.

Und den Link auf gasmans neues Schuhwerk wollt ich auch noch posten. (Nehm an, es sind die.)

jj: waren gasman-Trail, Kreuz und grüner Schlauch.

nochwas: Hat hier jemand mal Bilder von Nightrides gemacht? Von fahrenden Bikern?


----------



## kupfermark (5. Juni 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> nochwas: Hat hier jemand mal Bilder von Nightrides gemacht? Von fahrenden Bikern?



In meinem Album und bei bax75 im Album (gasman auf dem stairway to winterhalde, legendär  )


----------



## carmin (5. Juni 2007)

supercool, danke! Komm ggf nochmal auf Dich zu.


----------



## bax75 (6. Juni 2007)

Apropos Nightride:
Gabs denn hier in der Runde schon mal Bestrebungen einen Sommernight-ride zu machen? Ich stell mir das echt cool vor in einer lauen Sommernacht durch die Gegend zu Biken! 
Wenn man das Freitags oder Samstags macht muß man am Tag darauf auch nicht verpennt zur Arbeit gehen.


----------



## junkyjerk (6. Juni 2007)

gute idee... hätte ich auch mal bock, unsere nightrides sind ja ziemlich eingeschlafen in letzter zeit, im winter haben wir uns zum teil bis mitten in der nacht rumgetrieben


----------



## Aitschie (7. Juni 2007)

Im Sommer zum NightRide??? 

Nachdem wir ja in letzter Zeit zur Vorbereitung aufs 24h Rennen (dieses WE!!! *yippie*) immer mal wieder nachts unterwegs waren, die Lampe brauchst eig. erst nach 22Uhr. Davor gehts noch ohne.... (logo, noch besser mit). Daher waren unsere "NightRides" immer eher ein DämmerungsRide....

Sharkys Geschichte ist ja mal der Hammer!!!! Da der Typ ja nur mit deiner Hilfe festgenagelt wurde, solltest eig. schon die Belohnung kassieren. Allein der Einsatz ist se wert!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (7. Juni 2007)

@aitschie: na dann wünsch ich euch mal alles gute für euer 24h-rennen... war das in chemnitz?


----------



## Aitschie (8. Juni 2007)

Stimmt genau!!!Freu mich schon tierisch  , in 2 h gehts nach Chemnitz und in 26h ist Start


----------



## junkyjerk (8. Juni 2007)

na dann alles gute fürs rennen und wir würden uns über nen erfahrungsbericht und ein paar bilder freuen


----------



## carmin (8. Juni 2007)

Ist morgen (Sa) jemand per Bike unterwegs? Ich selbst kann zwar nicht, aber ein Kumpel (umgänglich + flexibel) möchte sehr gerne.

Freundliche Grüße
Bikervermittlung Ulm


----------



## junkyjerk (8. Juni 2007)

ja ich bin morgen mit dem bike unterwegs. allerdings am gardasee..


----------



## carmin (9. Juni 2007)

woa. nur am Wochenende, oder für länger?


----------



## gasman (9. Juni 2007)

ok,
is morgen, z.b. mittags oder so, jemand unterwegs? kurz und flach wie immer.
könnte mir burg in schelklingen vorstellen


----------



## carmin (10. Juni 2007)

gasman schrieb:


> kurz und flach wie immer.


genau, und ausschließlich auf asphaltierten, 2-m-breiten Radwegen.

Apropos, gestern kam ein Artikel in der SWP, wo ein Freiburger Förster erklärte, dass die "bei Bikern ach so beliebten Singletrails" prinzipiell zu steil und damit "für normale Biker" zu gefährlich seien. Ich bin immer so gerührt, wenn man sich solche Sorgen um unser Wohlergehen macht.

(Zu Deiner Frage: Nein, leider hab ich heut keinen Ausgang. Allenfalls gegen später gibts noch ne Testrunde mit dem CC-Fahrrädle.)


----------



## gasman (10. Juni 2007)

keiner hatte bock....
ok dann halt ga1 aufm rr, schadet net. memmingen und zurück macht auch einen lockeren 130er.
könnte evtl wieder am mittwoch.


----------



## Aitschie (11. Juni 2007)

Vielen Dank für die Erfolgswünsche, sie haben etwas gebracht: am Ende lagen Marc und ich auf dem 6 Platz  , bis gegen Mitternacht konnten wir uns rundengleich mit 2 anderen Teams im ständigen Wechsel auf den Plätzen 3-5 halten!!!!!!!  

Bilder habe ich ins Fotoalbum gestellt, einen ausführlichen Bericht als Anhang beigefügt. 

Fazit: Heavy24h in Chemnitz war heftig, in jeder Hinsicht!!!! Eine super abwechslungsreiche Strecke, gute Organisation und das beste Betreuerteam, das man sich wünschen kann!!!!! Sicher ist, es wird nicht mein letztes 24h Rennen gewesen sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (11. Juni 2007)

gasman schrieb:


> könnte evtl wieder am mittwoch.


Ich bin auch am Dienstag und Mittwoch wieder mit dem Bike in Ulm. Geht noch wer mit?


----------



## bax75 (11. Juni 2007)

@jj, km, lectron... Hab mich übrigens auch noch für Frammersbach angemeldet, allerdings nur die mittlere Runde... ich glaub das reicht für mich  

War gestern mit meiner Freundin auf Nightride (haben die Lichtdusche von nyk geliehen). War echt super! Total angenehme Temperatur zum Biken, gerade wenns tagsüber so schwül ist! Ihr hats super gefallen und will jetzt auch so eine Lampe 

Es kam die Idee auf mal eine Damen-Only-Tour zu organisieren! Also jj, km, lectron: Mobilisiert doch mal eure besseren Hälften.


----------



## kupfermark (11. Juni 2007)

bax75 schrieb:


> @jj, km, lectron... Hab mich übrigens auch noch für Frammersbach angemeldet, allerdings nur die mittlere Runde... ich glaub das reicht für mich



Ja super!! Wird sicher lustig. Wolfgang hat sich auch angemeldet (auch die mittlere)



bax75 schrieb:


> Es kam die Idee auf mal eine Damen-Only-Tour zu organisieren! Also jj, km, lectron: Mobilisiert doch mal eure besseren Hälften.



Auch net schlecht, versuchen werd ichs mal.

@aitschi:
Glückwunsch zum 6ten Platz!! So ein 24h-Rennen will ich auch mal mitmachen.

Wg biken die Woche: Mach ich von meinem Mechaniker abhängig, neue Gabel muss installiert werden.


----------



## lectron (12. Juni 2007)

bax75 schrieb:


> Es kam die Idee auf mal eine Damen-Only-Tour zu organisieren! Also jj, km, lectron: Mobilisiert doch mal eure besseren Hälften.


Meine Freundinn hätte aufjedenfall Lust. Momentan wäre aber max. ne 2h Runde drin wegen anderer Verpflichtungen.
Deswegen: Vielleicht Samstag so um 10 mal ne Testrunde?


Bei mir ist auch nur Mittwoch ne Runde möglich (hoffentlich).

Für Frammersbach sind wir jetzt ja doch eine stattliche Truppe. Bleibts trotzdem bei euch auch beim zelten?


----------



## bax75 (12. Juni 2007)

lectron schrieb:


> Vielleicht Samstag so um 10 mal ne Testrunde?



Werds mal vorschalgen.



lectron schrieb:


> Für Frammersbach sind wir jetzt ja doch eine stattliche Truppe. Bleibts trotzdem bei euch auch beim zelten?



Also von mir aus gern.


----------



## Don Stefano (12. Juni 2007)

Heute hat wohl keiner mehr Zeit zum biken? Ich würde auch heute und morgen fahren, falls sich heute noch jemand findet.


----------



## kupfermark (12. Juni 2007)

Ich kann NUR morgen biken!

@lectron: jo, bin immer noch für zelten.


----------



## carmin (12. Juni 2007)

Start wieder 18 Uhr?


----------



## sharkslayer (13. Juni 2007)

waere heute auch dabei. 18.00 wuerde gut passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (13. Juni 2007)

Mir reichts möglicherweise net -- wenn ich nicht da bin, wartet nicht. Vielleicht sieht man sich unterwegs noch.


----------



## kupfermark (13. Juni 2007)

18 Uhr passt! Bis gleich,
KM


----------



## gasman (13. Juni 2007)

sorry, muss heut abend beruflich weg.


----------



## sharkslayer (13. Juni 2007)

mist, habe ganz vergessen, dass meine bremse immer noch funktionslos ist. ich versuch mal auf die schnelle zu entlueften ...


----------



## carmin (13. Juni 2007)

Und, auch nass geworden?


----------



## kupfermark (13. Juni 2007)

Jo, aber nur ein bisschen kurz vor Schluss. War wieder ganz nett, haben noch nem Neuling ein paar Trails zeigen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (16. Juni 2007)

so, bin auch wieder in deutschland... aber leider verletzt, sodass ich morgen nicht in kirchzarten starten kann... mein 2.rennen, dass ich absagen muss.. shice

hab mich aufm tremalzo bei strömendem regen übern lenker abgelegt, dabei mit voller wucht mein grosses kettenblatt in die wade gerammt. folge: riesen blutschwall aus 5 cuts, alle mussten dann in der notaufnahme in arco genäht werden... prellung sollte hoffentlich bis frammersbach weg sein, nähte werden nächsten donnerstag gezogen... training ist natürlich nicht mehr grossartig drin... 

@km: gabel schon drinne? wie fährt sie sich? zufrieden?

@km, lectron, bax75: das mit der mädelsrunde werd ich meiner mal unterbreiten, die hat bestimmt bock auf sowas.


----------



## carmin (16. Juni 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> hab mich aufm tremalzo bei strömendem regen übern lenker abgelegt, dabei mit voller wucht mein grosses kettenblatt in die wade gerammt. folge: riesen blutschwall aus 5 cuts, alle mussten dann in der notaufnahme in arco genäht werden...


mannomann  Und was habt Ihr da ambulant unternommen? Hoffe, es war wenigstens nicht am ersten Tag... Da bekommt ein Bashring auf einmal einen ganz neuen Sinn.


----------



## junkyjerk (16. Juni 2007)

kannste wohl laut sagen. gott sei dank war die gipfelhütte nicht weit. meine freundin ist dann mitm auto gekommen und hat uns abgeholt.. auch nicht schlecht, den tremalzo mal hochzufahren, um dann oben abgeholt zu werden


----------



## kupfermark (16. Juni 2007)

@jj:
Oje.. So ein Mist, hoffentlich heilt das schnell zu!
Gabel ist wirklich gut, grosser Unterschied zur SID. 
Das Bike wär jetzt bis auf die Reifen perfekt, das mach ich aber erst in/nach Frammersbach. 

Ich war heut mal wieder joggen. War zwar knapp 2min schneller als letztes Jahr, bin aber diesmal nicht aufs Treppchen gekommen


----------



## kupfermark (17. Juni 2007)

Wassn hier los? Fährt niemand am WE? 

Wie siehts denn die Woche über aus? Morgen komm ich vorr. spät von der Arbeit, aber kommt am Dienstag jemand mit biken??

Gruss KM


----------



## junkyjerk (17. Juni 2007)

@kupfermark: ich würd ja gerne, schon rein trainingstechnisch, aber ich muss erstmal schauen, was meine verletzung sagt...

ich versuch bis frammersbach wieder aufm damm zu sein...


----------



## gasman (17. Juni 2007)

@junkyjerk: gute besserung; das mit'm abholen am gipfel hab ich früher öfters gemacht wie ich noch richtig viel rr gefahren bin. abfahrn is eh langweilig, nur hochfahrn zählt. nimms sportlich, die höhenmeter kann dir keiner nehmen!
@all
so ruhig wars in meiner erinnerung noch nie im thread. hatte deshalb gar nicht versucht was zu posten fürs WoE. hatte heute besuch aus dem allgäu und wir sind übers hochsträß, gasmantrail, oberschelklingen, ruine schelklingen, kreuztrail, y-trail, kleines lautertal, grüner schlauch und über die kirchentreppen heim. war nicht mehr wiederzuerkennen und habe alle frühkindlichen defizite in bezug auf matschspielereien im zeitrafferprogramm nachgelebt. hatten echte bedenken ob die bundesbahn meinen kumpel wieder nach kempten mitnimmt, wie der ausgesehen und gerochen hat. echt widerlich. 
bin die woche über schon wieder verplant mit arbeit und terminen, fahre aber samstag pfronten. noch jemand dabei?


----------



## junkyjerk (17. Juni 2007)

@gasman: ich glaub der rest der truppe hier fährt in frammersbach mit...


----------



## tbird (17. Juni 2007)

@jj: omfg gute besserung! 

hmm...

heute auf ner kleinen tour gewesen 

~1:50h, ~33km, 350hm. 

dafür mit meiner Verlobten  *stolzsei*

mitten in der tour so nach 14km meinte sie "meine arme brennen" ... und ich dacht sie meinte ihre kondition lässt nach...was wirklich war:







fetter sonnenbrand ála bike-klamotten


----------



## carmin (17. Juni 2007)

gasman: oh cool, und, war der Allgäuer zufrieden zu stellen mit den Ulmer Trails? Posten, was man treibt, kann man übrigens immer.

Wir warn heut aber paddeln. Stelle grade auch fest, dass mein Bike-typisches Sonnencremeauftragemuster fürs Paddeln nicht ausreicht, hab nämlich ziemlichen Sonnenbrand an Stirn und Handrücken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbird (17. Juni 2007)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> hab nämlich ziemlichen Sonnenbrand an Stirn und Handrücken...


handschuhe beim paddeln


----------



## carmin (17. Juni 2007)

Jo, an Handschuhe hab ich heut in der Tat öfter gedacht 
Wir warn eh schon das Bikerboot, sichtbar auch an unserer serpentinösen Fahrweise.


----------



## tbird (17. Juni 2007)

> serpentinösen Fahrweise


 warum, gings bergauf?  

okayokay ich hör ja schon auf


----------



## junkyjerk (17. Juni 2007)

@carmin: das mit der serpentinösen fahrweise musste mal genauer erklären...


----------



## kupfermark (17. Juni 2007)

Ich hatte mal nach ein paar Bier und Longdrinks ne serpentinöse Gangweise. Die Spuren im Gesicht davon waren einem Sturz mit dem Bike vergleichbar.


----------



## carmin (17. Juni 2007)

.... Geschichten aus dem Leben 



junkyjerk schrieb:


> @carmin: das mit der serpentinösen fahrweise musste mal genauer erklären...


hm, das machen wir lieber offline 

ps: wusstet Ihr, dass die Ableitung der Beschleunigung auch eine physikalische Bedeutung hat?


----------



## tbird (18. Juni 2007)

Moin!



> ps: wusstet Ihr, dass die Ableitung der Beschleunigung auch eine physikalische Bedeutung hat?


 das is ja mal interessant


----------



## Don Stefano (18. Juni 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> hab mich aufm tremalzo bei strömendem regen übern lenker abgelegt


Schöne Schaize. Ich wünsch dir gute Besserung, ich hoffe, du kannst bald wieder biken.



kupfermark schrieb:


> kommt am Dienstag jemand mit biken??


Jau, Dienstag passt mir gut, dann muss ich wenigstens nicht wieder so viele Cocktails trinken.


----------



## bax75 (18. Juni 2007)

@jj: Auch von meiner Seite gute Genesung!



kupfermark schrieb:


> aber kommt am Dienstag jemand mit biken??
> Gruss KM



Ja, ich hätte auch Bock am Dienstag zu Biken.

PS: ... und immer auf die Klotoiden achten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nyk (18. Juni 2007)

@jj: Gute Besserung auch aus meinem Krankenlager...



bax75 schrieb:


> PS: ... und immer auf die Klotoiden achten!



das hätte ich mir da auf dem schotterweg zwischen dornstadt und mähringen vor 'n paar monaten wohl auch zu herzen nehmen sollen, oder ;-)


----------



## bax75 (18. Juni 2007)

nyk schrieb:


> das hätte ich mir da auf dem schotterweg zwischen dornstadt und mähringen vor 'n paar monaten wohl auch zu herzen nehmen sollen, oder ;-)



Nee - in dem Fall wars die Missachtung echt wert  Sah echt gut aus!


----------



## junkyjerk (18. Juni 2007)

@all: danke für die genesungswünsche...


----------



## kupfermark (18. Juni 2007)

Passt am Di wieder 18:30 Uhr allen? Die Cocktails an der Beach kömmer ja hinterher immer noch zu uns nehmen


----------



## junkyjerk (18. Juni 2007)

ich kann morgen aus 2 gründen leider nicht mitkommen.. 1. hab ich um 19uhr noch geschäftlich zu tun und 2. tut meine wade noch nicht so mitmachen, wie ich das wohl will... shice


----------



## kupfermark (18. Juni 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> ich kann morgen aus 2 gründen leider nicht mitkommen.. 1. hab ich um 19uhr noch geschäftlich zu tun und 2. tut meine wade noch nicht so mitmachen, wie ich das wohl will... shice



Iss klar, beides doof. 
Hats hier heut eigentlich geregnet? Am Bodensee war traumhaftes Wetter. 
War vorhin noch kurz auf meinen Haustrails unterwegs und hab mich so dermassen eingesaut wie schon lang nicht mehr. Hat mal wieder gut getan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (18. Juni 2007)

jajo, heute Nachmittag kam mal so ein Wolkenbruch...


----------



## bax75 (19. Juni 2007)

Heute abend 18:30 paßt mir. 

@km 18:10 am Bahnübergang?


----------



## junkyjerk (19. Juni 2007)

oh mann, so wie es im moment aussieht, kann ich auch in frammersbach nicht starten... ich könnt heulen...


----------



## gasman (19. Juni 2007)

dann fahr halt was leichtes und komm mit mir nach pfronten.


----------



## junkyjerk (19. Juni 2007)

ich weiss garnicht, ob ich bis zum wochenende überhaupt aufs bike kann... zum kotzen


----------



## kupfermark (19. Juni 2007)

bax75 schrieb:


> @km 18:10 am Bahnübergang?



Jo, CU


----------



## lectron (20. Juni 2007)

Oh mann jj was machst du für sachen. Hoffentlich gehts rapids aufwärts bei dir, so das es am sonntag doch noch sinn macht.

Gibts ansonsten schon ne Planung bzgl. Fahren? Christoph und ich werden wahrscheinich zu zweit fahren (ham halt einen Fahrradträger für 2 bikes).
Hätten gedacht am samstag so um 1400 zu starten.


----------



## junkyjerk (20. Juni 2007)

ich bin hoffentlich am samstag auch wieder einigermassen auf den beinen, vielleicht kann ich auch mitfahren, aber wahrscheinlich doch nur die kurze runde von 62km... mal schauen...


----------



## kupfermark (20. Juni 2007)

lectron schrieb:


> Gibts ansonsten schon ne Planung bzgl. Fahren? Christoph und ich werden wahrscheinich zu zweit fahren (ham halt einen Fahrradträger für 2 bikes).
> Hätten gedacht am samstag so um 1400 zu starten.



Net so richtig. Falls jj (was wir nicht hoffen) tatsächlich nicht mitkann, fährt bax oder ich. Bei mir müsste man halt die 3 Räder innen reinnehmen.. Wg der Uhrzeit haben wir uns keine Gedanken gemacht, aber 14 Uhr passt mir ganz gut.


----------



## junkyjerk (20. Juni 2007)

also ich glaub, ich kann mitkommen. somit kann ich 4 räder mitnehmen und 2 weitere personen, vielleicht auch 3, aber dann wirds hinten halt eng. 

dank intensiver dehnübungen und ein wenig massage meinerseits hab ich heute ziemliche fortschritte gemacht... kann wieder einigermassen laufen, radfahren hat heute auch fast schmerzfrei geklappt.. morgen kommen die fäden raus und dann schauen wir mal, wie es sich entwickelt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lectron (21. Juni 2007)

Hab mal ne Frage an die Marathon experten:
Könnte am Sonntag ja durchaus gelegentlich Regnen bei einer geschätzten Fahrzeit von ca. 7 Stunden. Hab ihr für solche Fälle Überschuhe, Armling, Beinlinge oder so was, oder einfach durchbeißen?


----------



## kupfermark (21. Juni 2007)

Beissen  

Im Ernst: Kalt wirds ja nicht, also würd ich auf Beinlinge und Überschuhe auf jeden Fall verzichten, es sei denn, Du hast so dünne Überschuhe (shoe-cover, damit sieht man so halb-Profis ab und zu rumfahren), vielleicht bringen die was. Ich hab nur für den Winter die Neopren-Überschuhe. Und Beinlinge mag ich generell nicht besonders. Die Beine sollten im Idealfall eh in Bewegung und damit gut durchblutet sein. 

Oben rum würd ich unters Trikot noch ein Funktionsunterhemd anziehen. Trocknet schnell und man kühlt auf Abfahrten nicht so schnell aus. Armlinge machen Sinn, wenns morgens am Start noch kühl ist, die kann man gegen später ausziehen und in die Trikot-Taschen stecken.

Lange Handschuhe bringen meiner Meinung nach bedingt was. Einerseits bieten sie besseren Schutz, andererseits wirds eklig, wenn die durchnässt sind, und das auspacken von Riegeln während der Fahrt ist damit auch nicht gerade einfacher.


----------



## junkyjerk (21. Juni 2007)

hmm, ich bin noch am überlegen, welche strecke ich fahren soll... die langstrecke fällt wohl definitiv aus, vielleicht tu ich mir die mittlere runde an... mal schauen, wie sich mein bein anfühlt..

ansonsten werd ich unterhemd, armlinge und beinlinge, lange handschuhe anziehen... wenns regnet..


----------



## bax75 (21. Juni 2007)

@jj: Sehe ich das richtig? Passen wir dann alle in ein Auto? Das wäre ja super!

Ich fasse nochmal zusammen:

Jens und Christoph fahren zusammen in einem Auto.
Bleiben also noch Mark, Wolfgang, jj und meine Wenigkeit. Das wären also 4 Leute und 4 Bikes.

Funktioniert das alles mit Deinem Auto, jj?

Gruß Axel


----------



## lectron (21. Juni 2007)

Wir können ja gemeinsam fahren. Mitfahren oder Gepäck mitnehmen ist bei uns ja auch kein Problem. Solange alle Bikes auf irgendeinem Träger Platz finden.


----------



## junkyjerk (21. Juni 2007)

@bax75: also, ich pack bei mir die dachbox drauf und den radträger hinten drauf. dann fahren meine freundin und ich mit. also haben wir hinten eine komplette sitzbank frei. da können 2 mann bequem oder 3 mann eng sitzen. wenn lectron aber auch fährt/mitfährt, kann da ja auch noch jemand mit...

da meine freundin und ich im auto schlafen, wir laden das auto durch, muss alles an gepäck in die dachbox oder ins andere auto.

mitnehmen kann ich 4 bikes... die gehen auf den biketräger hinten drauf.

spritkosten teilen wir uns dann halt... ist ja nen diesel 

noch fragen?

@lectron: gemeinsam fahren wollt ich sowieso vorschlagen, dann sind wir gleich alle zusammen und brauchen uns nicht erst zu suchen... ich hab auch nen navi an bord, der leitet uns auch direkt hin.


----------



## lectron (21. Juni 2007)

Gerade noch armlinge gekauft und ein paar gels, jetzt könnts eigentlich losgehen.
Bin schon ganz heiß aufs rennen. Hoffentlich pack ich die strecke. Matsch und schlamm machen das ganze wohl nicht einfacher.


----------



## junkyjerk (21. Juni 2007)

na dann kanns ja losgehen, hab grad meine fäden gezogen bekommen.. nun kanns noch 2 tage heilen, bis sonntag sollte die wunde schon ein wenig besser aussehen... also wann ist samstag treffpunkt und wo?


----------



## lectron (22. Juni 2007)

Christoph und ich könnten so ab 1330 startklar sein.
Sollen wir (jj + ich) dann gemeinsam Richtung Blaustein aufbrechen und die anderen einsammeln? 
Wie siehts eigenlich mit Zelten aus? Seid ihr jetzt versorgt oder soll Christoph sein 2 Mann Zelt mitbringen? Bringt euch 3 wahrscheinlich aber eh relativ wenig.
Ich werde nachher nochmal reinschauen, ansonsten können wir ja heute abend oder morgen früh den Rest noch telefonisch besprechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (22. Juni 2007)

ich würde vorschlagen, dass diejenigen, die ich mitnehmen soll, zu mir kommen, da wir eh auf die a7 müssen, wäre der weg nach blaustein nur ein umweg. ausserdem können wir dann bei mir vor ort das auto packen und die bikes montieren, sonst müssen wir jedesmal die bikes wieder runter- und raufsetzen auf den biketräger... 13:30 uhr treffpunkt bei mir zu hause, wie gesagt für die, die bei mir mitfahren wollen.


----------



## bax75 (22. Juni 2007)

Hab grad noch mit Mark telefoniert: Er kommt bei mir und Wolfgang mit dem Auto vorbei und nimmt unsere Sachen mit zu dir jj. Wolfgang und ich kommen dann mit den Rädern zu Dir gefahren.

@lectron: Ein Zelt hab ich auch, Christoph braucht seins also nicht mitbringen.

Bis morgen!
A


----------



## kupfermark (22. Juni 2007)

Also, ich hab das jetzt mit der Blaustein-Fraktion klargemacht: Wir kommen kurz vor halb zwei zu Jörg.

Zelte haben wir genug.

Bis morgen dann,
Mark


----------



## lectron (22. Juni 2007)

Also dann bis morgen um 1330 bei jj.


----------



## junkyjerk (22. Juni 2007)

na dann bis morgen freunde... ich bau dann schon ma die dachbox druff und den biketräger hinnen ran... hoffentlich hält sich das wetter noch ein wenig... 

btw judith und ich pennen im auto

@gasman: na wenigstens wirst du morgen nicht gegrillt auf den anstiegen in pfronten so wie die letzten jahre.. ein wenig positives muss man ja auch mal sehen bei dem scheisswetter


----------



## junkyjerk (23. Juni 2007)

@teilnehmer frammersbach: habt ihr schon was von frühstück gehört? ich hab mal vorsichtshalber heute noch ein wenig müsli und obst gekauft zum frühstück vor dem rennen.... weiss nicht, ob es wie beim keiler ein frühstück gibt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (23. Juni 2007)

Gibt Frühstück im Festzelt! Bis gleich..


----------



## gasman (23. Juni 2007)

sodele, zurück aus pfronten. bedingungen waren gut. zwar hatte es morgens nochgeregnet, aber im lauf des vormittags kam dann immer mehr die sonne raus, hätte die dünnen beinlinge nicht gebraucht und war wohl der einzige im starterfeld, der welche anhatte. dieses jahr getrennter start für die distanzen. seeehhhr gut. während des rennens die ganze zeit trocken, meist sonnig, gelegentlich haben sich ein paar wolken reingeschoben. meine zeit dieses jahr ist fast auf die sekunde genau wie kupfermarks vom letzten jahr. anscheinend wurde insgesamt schneller gefahren, denn letztes jahr hätte es für einen platz um 300 gereicht, dieses jahr liege ich mit dieser zeit so um platz 450. es waren sehr viele "richtige" sportler da. hohe leistungsdichte bei den guten fahrern. auffällig aber in meiner leistungsklasse, wie miserabel da viele den karrenweg vom himmelreich runterkamen. teilweise zu fuss. bin mit dem hartteil gefahren und hab da runter jede menge leute überholt. teilweise mit sehr hochwertigem material. ausser einem verbremser ohne folgen auf der gesamten strecke nix passiert. eher untypisch. leider 2 x kettenklemmer, so dass ich das rad rausnehmen musste. ätzend, kostet kraft und zeit. 
@sharkslayer: dein anruf kam zu ungünstiger zeit auf dem anstieg von der kappeler alm zum edelsberg. handy war eingepackt konnte nicht dran. 
@ starter framersbach: alles gute.


----------



## tbird (24. Juni 2007)

gratz gasman!

Ã¶hm mal ne frage an die leute hier: 

hat jemand ein gÃ¼nstiges (max 500â¬) hardtail fÃ¼r meine sÃ¼sse (~175cm)? sie mag nicht mehr mit dem alten giant fahren (was ich gut verstehen kann...)


----------



## junkyjerk (24. Juni 2007)

so wir kinder sind auch wieder da und haben schön im matsch gespielt... so ein verschlammtes rennen hab ich noch nie gefahren, der absolute hammer, schlamm bis an die naben, abfahrten die eigentlich ein flussbett waren, schmierseifenartiger untergrund... alles dabei was spass macht, nur leider muss ich nun wohl mal mein bike zerlegen, um den schlamm und dreck da überall wieder raus zu kiregen und kette muss wohl auch ne neue rauf, so wie ich das einschätze.


----------



## kupfermark (24. Juni 2007)

Na dafür haben wir uns am Grabig (Alpe d´Huez vom Spessart) kräftig feiern lassen 

@gasman: Glückwunsch zu der Zeit. Witzig, dass Du gleich lang gebraucht hast, dann hätten wir ja zusammen fahren können 

edit: Fotos 2007 und Ergebnisse sind auf www.spessart-bike.de online


----------



## lectron (24. Juni 2007)

Zumindest in der ersten Runde wars am grabig schon der Hammer, in der 2. wars bei mir doch schon recht verlassen. Na ja, konnte ich oben wenigstens ein kleines Stück heimlich schieben.
Langsam kann ich mir fast schon wieder vorstellen, die Strapazen einer Langstrecke auf mich zu nehmen.
Man war ich fertig im Ziel. Fast 2h gegen meinen Körper gekämpft, der mich unbedingt zum Aufgeben überreden wollte. Aber der Wille hat gesiegt, und nicht mal letzter geworden(obwohls knapp war).


----------



## gasman (24. Juni 2007)

@kupfermark, ne ne da kann ich leider immer nocht net mit dir mithalten. nur weils net so heiss war wie letztes jahr konnt ich auch schneller fahren. du wärst halt auch eine halbe stunde schneller gewesen. so einfach isses.
@all gut dass alle wieder heil daheim sind. kranke ketten und ritzel kann man leicht heilen. gute nacht.


----------



## junkyjerk (25. Juni 2007)

@kuofermark, lectron, bax75: habt ihr eure schaltungen, ritzel und kassetten schon mal genauer angeschaut? irgendwas kaputt oder verschlissen? ich komm erst heute abend dazu, die komplettreinigung meines bikes mal in angriff zu nehmen..


----------



## lectron (25. Juni 2007)

Werd mir das ganze auch heute abend mal anschauen. Gestern hatte ich irgenwie keine Lust mehr dazu.

@jj,km: Bin schon schwer am Überlegen ob ich mir bad wildbad auch antu . Wären ja nur 92 km bei 3300 hm. 
Habt ihr schon ausgemacht ob ihr am Samstag oder Sonntag in der früh fahrt? 
Mal schauen, Anmeldung ist ja bis Freitag möglich.


----------



## junkyjerk (25. Juni 2007)

@lectron: da das rennen erst so gegen 10uhr startet, haben wir beschlossen, erst früh am sonntag zu fahren, da ist auf den strassen noch nicht soviel los und wir könnten uns den stress mit übernachten sparen und im eigenen bettchen pennen..

ich dachte, dass wir so gegen 05:30uhr am sonntag hier losfahren, dann haben wir ein kleines zeitpolster und sind ab 8:00uhr an der startnummernausgabe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (25. Juni 2007)

Wobei 5:30 loszufahren eigentlich auch stressig ist. Andererseits kann man in der Turnhalle oder im Zelt bestimmt auch nicht viel länger pennen, und muss dann noch bis 10 warten.. Mir egal. Campen ist kostenlos, ob man in der Turnhalle übernachten kann, weiss ich nicht. Lustiger wärs eigentlich schon, und abends könnten wir wieder ein Bierchen zu uns nehmen. 

Wolfgang überlegt sich auch, sich anzumelden. 

Meine Parts sind OK, Kette ist nicht verschlissen, und nach ein paar Tropfen Öl klingt auch wieder alles ganz gut, und meine Gänge hab ich auch alle wieder. Zerlegt hab ich noch nix.

Edit: Bilder sind online: (2755; 2458; 267; 189)


----------



## junkyjerk (25. Juni 2007)

also bierchen kömma auch bei mir trinken, daran solls nicht scheitern 

ich wäre allein schon wegen des pennens im eigenen bettchen dafür, erst am sonntag in der früh zu fahren.


----------



## junkyjerk (25. Juni 2007)

@ die-frammersbach-fahrer: bin grad mit dem gröbsten bikereinigen fertig... habe allerdings sand im tretlager (entfernt), im gelenk des schaltwerkkäfigs (wie entfernen?) und in den naben (hinten ziemlich starkes mahlgeräusch, vorne gehts) gefunden.. muss meine laufräder also zum händler bringen, damit die mir die naben zerlegen und den sand da rausholen... ausserdem muss ich die kette ersetzen.. hab noch eine neue im keller gehabt, aber das war ein teures rennen im nachhinein betrachtet..  

ansonsten ist mein bike soweit wieder fertig und sauber, wenn man von den laufrädern mal absieht.. 

wo habt ihr denn noch überall sand gefunden...


----------



## kupfermark (25. Juni 2007)

Uff, gleich soviel? Hättest vielleicht doch mal den Hochdruckreiniger draufhalten sollen?!

Bei mir ist soweit alles in Butter. Zumindest funktioniert alles einwandfrei, und Mahlgeräusche hab ich auch noch keine vernommen. Hab allerdings auch noch nix auseinandergenommen. Sogar die Züge laufen noch überraschend leicht. Laufräder, Tretlager und Freilauf werden aber die Woche schon noch kurz gecheckt.

Hat die Woche jemand Lust auf ne Feierabendrunde? Do?


----------



## junkyjerk (25. Juni 2007)

@kupfermark: hatte die kette mal gecheckt, war verschlissen, also runter damit. dann mal an der kurbel gedreht, mahlgeräusche! also kurbel runter und lager gereinigt und wieder neu geschmiert. danach kassette runter, mit bremsenreiniger wieder wie neu. bei den laufrädern reifen runter, wieder in rahmen eingesetzt und gedreht, wieder mahlgeräusche, hinten mehr als vorne. an der nabenachse gedreht, sand drin. shice... also ab zum händler damit.


----------



## bax75 (26. Juni 2007)

Hab zwar noch nix am Bike gemacht, aber beim Heimradeln am Sonntag hat sich meine Kurbel auch nicht so gut angehört (von der Kette ganz zu schweigen).

Werd mich evtl. heute Abend mal um mein Radl kümmern.


----------



## Don Stefano (26. Juni 2007)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Hat die Woche jemand Lust auf ne Feierabendrunde? Do?


Bei mir ginge Dienstag oder Mittwoch. Morgen soll es auch schon gar nicht mehr regnen (zumindest nach Wetter.de).

_edit: Mist, das war ja Karlsruher Wetter. Na ja dann ist's mir egal, ob Dienstag oder Mittwoch._


----------



## kupfermark (26. Juni 2007)

Jaja, über Baden lacht die Sonne, über Schwaben... kennen wir ja. Hier solls morgen regnen, und heut ists mir hier auch zu windig und wechselhaft. Eher ein am-bike-rumschraub- oder Lauf-Wetter.


----------



## junkyjerk (26. Juni 2007)

ich geh heute abend mal wieder laufen nach langer zeit... mal schauen, ob ich noch weiss, wie das geht. 

@kupfermark: wohnmobil hab ich reserviert, ist ne geile karre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (26. Juni 2007)

Shit, jetzt hab' ich tatsächlich meine Laufhose und ein passendes Oberteil zu hause vergessen. Dann geh ich halt mit Bikehose laufen.


----------



## kupfermark (26. Juni 2007)

Na, solang Du nicht mit Bike-Schuhen joggen gehn musst, gehts ja  

@jj: Cool, freu mich schon drauf!


----------



## junkyjerk (26. Juni 2007)

so nach jahrelanger abstinenz vom laufsport hab ich mich heute mal wieder ne stunde an der donau rumgetrieben, war auch mal wieder schön... immer im grundlagentrainingsherzfrequenzbereich von 130-140 bpm.... so muss das sein


----------



## Don Stefano (27. Juni 2007)

Jetzt scheint grad heftig die Sonne. Will nicht doch noch Jemand ein bisschen biken gehen? 

Gerne auch im Grundlagenbereich.

Keiner Bock?

Dann geh' ich halt doch wieder laufen. Hoffentlich ist die Motivation bei euch nächste Woche besser.


----------



## junkyjerk (27. Juni 2007)

@gasman: im marathonforum bietet einer bilder umsonst an von den fahrern beim pfrontener marathon, vielleicht ist deine startnummer auch dabei.

btw: meine bikes sind endlich alle wieder einsatzbereit.. ich kann also wieder fahren gehen...


----------



## gasman (27. Juni 2007)

@junkyjerk, hey danke für den tip. bin aber leider nicht drauf. das mit dem fotoservice war eigentlich der einzige schwachpunkt in pfronten. ich mein, wer will schon ein bild für 13 euronen haben vom hochfahren auf den breitenberg. gut wärs gewesen, die bilder vom himmelreich runter zu schießen. fussgänger und sensationelle stürze hab ich mir sagen lassen. war ausnahmsweise mal nicht von partie. 
@ all
jemand am woe? vorher wirds bei mir nix mehr. bin aber grad bei dem ätzenden gegenwind von donauwörth heimgefahren. bin ganz schön platt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (28. Juni 2007)

@gasman: bin am woe da, meld dich, wenn du biken gehst.


----------



## carmin (28. Juni 2007)

wir gehn vllt ins Allgäu am So


----------



## bax75 (28. Juni 2007)

Wir haben vor So/Mo diese Tour zu fahren: http://gps-tour.info/tours/view.php/action.view/entity.detail/key.649/Mountainbike.649.html
Kennt die schon wer? 

Gruß Axel


----------



## kupfermark (28. Juni 2007)

@bax: Ich nicht, aber den Kommentaren nach kann man da nix falsch machen. 

Am WE kann ich nicht, dafür dreh ich nachher noch ne Runde. Hat jemand Zeit? 

Ach, und bis morgen sollte man sich in Bad Wildbad angemeldet haben! Geht online, ganz einfach! 
Seid ihr dabei, bax, lectron, sonst wer?


----------



## lectron (28. Juni 2007)

@km: Lust hab ich auf jeden Fall, ich warte aber noch bis morgen, da ich momentan noch technische Probleme habe. Falls diese sich morgen lösen, bin ich dabei.
Nachher soll in der Abendschau (17.45 BR3) ein 2 Minuten Beitrag über Frammersbach kommen (steht so zumindest im Gästebuch).


----------



## bax75 (28. Juni 2007)

@km Das WE vom 7.7. ist leider schon anderweitig verplant... Lust hätte ich ja schon


----------



## bax75 (29. Juni 2007)

So: Das kleine Schwarze ist wieder sauber! Waren alle Teile noch in Ordnung nur eben tierisch verdreckt. Kein Knacken mehr in der Kurbel, Kassette komplett auseinander genommen, hab sogar die Kette geschrubbt. Jetzt ist alles wieder sauber und frisch gefettet. 
Schnurrt wie ein Kätzchen!  

Jetzt kanns ja wieder los gehen am Sonntag - in den Matsch!


----------



## gasman (29. Juni 2007)

@ bax 75; kenne die gegend teilweise; schöne landschaft, technisch schwer würde ich das, was ich kenne (alter fernpass, marienjoch) nicht nennen.  aber wie gesagt, schöne gegend.
@ carmin; wann, wohin, was machen, wie lange?


----------



## carmin (29. Juni 2007)

gasman schrieb:


> @ carmin; wann, wohin, was machen, wie lange?


Keine Ahnung, das wird sich morgen aber ganz sicher noch entwickeln. Da hab ich vollstes Vertrauen in unsere Allgäu-Tourmanagerin


----------



## junkyjerk (29. Juni 2007)

@gasman & carmin: würde mich am sonntag wohl euch anschliessen wollen, nun wo meine radls wieder einsatzbereit sind. da hab ich ja die qual der wahl, womit ich fahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (30. Juni 2007)

na wat is nu mit morgen biken gehen im allgäu? gibbet schon info, wo´s hingeht, wann´s losgeht, wo treffpunkt etc?


----------



## gasman (30. Juni 2007)

au ja fänd ich auch gut, wenn carmin was sagen könnte. meine familie will wissen was sache ist.
falls nix draus wird jj, können wir morgen auch auf die alb gehn und die üblichen verdächtigen besuchen


----------



## carmin (30. Juni 2007)

Jo, fänd ich auch gut, wenn ich schon was sagen könnte. 
Sind immer noch am Basteln hier. Wenn Euch spontan eine gute Tour zB ab Sonthofen einfällt, dann machen wir die. Das Einzige, was im Moment feststeht, ist die Abfahrt (8:59), und dass es eher eine Genusstour werden soll.


----------



## junkyjerk (30. Juni 2007)

genusstour heisst schöne trails??


----------



## gasman (30. Juni 2007)

also ich bin dann rechtzeitig für den zug 8:59 am bhf. ich glaub die freunde von der bahn machen wieder sev, bin aber nicht sicher. auskennen tu ich mich da mtb mäßig net, aber ich kann ja noch mal rumschauen, vielleicht find ich einen brauchbaren gps-track. wenn ja, lad ich ihn runter, dann könnt ihr morgen entscheiden, ob ihr das machen wollt. wenn ich nix find, können wir notfalls immer noch in hindelang im touri büro reinschaun.
edit 19:52
hab von gps-tour den hochgrat track und sonnenkopf-track geladen. karte mit guter auflösung hab ich net weil ausgeliehen.
bis morgen.


----------



## carmin (30. Juni 2007)

oh, mit dem Sonnenkopf haben wir eben auch noch geliebäugelt. Wieviel km/hm hätt die Tour? Ansonsten würden wir uns wohl was aus Moser 23/26/29 zusammenbasteln. Karten sind kein Problem, da haben wir inzwischen genug.

jj: hm, bzgl technisch interessanter Trails will ich mal gar nix versprechen. Genusstour meinte eher mäßige Geschwindigkeit und weniger als 3000 hm 

Also wir sind dann auch kurz vor 8:59 am Nebeneingang. BY-Ticket besorgt die Susi.


----------



## gasman (30. Juni 2007)

der track vom sonnenkopf hat blos 1400 Hm und 30 km. kamma ja noch was dranhängen. der andere track is ungefähr das doppelte.


----------



## torock (30. Juni 2007)

Huiiiiii

Habt ihr noch nen platz im Zug? Wuerd mitfahrn. Meine Laufräder sind doch schon da :-D Ansonsten fahr ich halt im blautal ne kleine runde.


----------



## torock (30. Juni 2007)

Das doppelte von 1400m oder 30 km?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (1. Juli 2007)

also flo und ich kommen 8:59 an den bhf.. bis denne


----------



## carmin (1. Juli 2007)

Leut, langsam! Ich lad wirklich, wirklich ungern Leute aus, aber wir hatten letztes Mal zu dritt schon riesige Probleme, im Triebwagen unterzukommen (nebst all den Illertalradlern, die ihre Packtaschen nicht abnehmen  ). Mit gasman + jj wärn wir fünf. Wenn wir jetzt noch zu siebt antanzen, kann ich für gar nix mehr garantieren.

Kann natürlich sein, dass das jetzt kein Triebwagen ist.

*Bitte kommt zeitig!!* Da würd ich vorschlagen, wir fahrn erst mit einem Bayern-Ticket zum Zug und versuchen, reinzukommen. Wenn alle drin sind, kann nochmal einer zurück und ein weiteres Ticket besorgen.


----------



## junkyjerk (1. Juli 2007)

flo kommt doch nicht.


----------



## kupfermark (1. Juli 2007)

Und, schöne Tour gehabt? Ich war übers WE mit dem RR in FFB. Hab ne schöne Tour über die westlichen Wälder ohne viel Stadt und Verkehr rausgesucht, vor allem ist alles flach, so dass man in knapp 5 Std ankommt. Heim gings mim Zug, weil beim Hinterrrad ne Speiche gefetzt ist, und seitdem das LR im Rahmen schleift


----------



## axx (1. Juli 2007)

Hallo, ich melde mich auch mal wieder, nachdem bei mir in letzter Zeit wegen Krankheit, kaputter Bremse und Rahmenbruch nicht so viel ging  

Heut sind wir eine sehr schöne und recht experimentelle Tour von Sonthofen übers Wertacher Hörnle und den Hirschberg nach Hindelang gefahren. Es war zwar auch etwas (d.h. mehrstündiges  ) Schieben/Tragen dabei, aber dafür auch nette Trails   
Einzig mit der letzen Abfahrt hatten wir uns etwas übernommen.


----------



## carmin (1. Juli 2007)

Hab auch nochn Foto. Vom Schieben. Der Pfeil zeigt auf das Ziel.

Das Schieben und Tragen hat mich doch geschlaucht heut.  Die letzte Abfahrt kam dadurch zustande, dass wir auf die Karte geguckt haben und uns sagten, wow, das sieht ja mal cool aus. War eine Herausforderung, aber trotz allem sehr spaßig. Und nahezu wandererfrei.

Bin echt enttäuscht vom Moser, dass er solche schönen Touren nicht drin hat, obwohl er die Vollständigkeit ja so herausstreicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (1. Juli 2007)

@axx: Schön, dass Du wieder da bist! Dachte schon ich würd Dich Beitragszahlenmässig noch überholen  

Hast demnach ein neues Bike?


----------



## gasman (1. Juli 2007)

danke an alle mitfahrer von heute (und die schönen pics). hatte nen richtig lustigen tag.


----------



## carmin (1. Juli 2007)

Oh, seh grade, dass Platz 1 gefährdet ist. Muss ich doch noch kurz was reinspammen:

Absolut bemerkenswert und lobenswert war unser Schaffner heute früh, der schon vorsorglich ein Abteil abgeschlossen hatte (und recht schlitzohrig mit dem Schild "Tür unbenutzbar" behängt hatte). Als wir schon nicht mehr im normalen Bikeabteil unterkamen, hat er uns das aufgeschlossen. Der Mann war auch echt begeistert von seinem Job.

Und bemerkenswert war auch, wie viele Wanderer uns sehr freundlich und interessiert begegnet sind.


----------



## axx (2. Juli 2007)

@kupfermark: nein, neues Fully fehlt noch. Ich hab aktuell die Federgabel vom alten in mein Hardteil eingebaut.

Interessierte Wanderer? Ich glaub eher, die haben uns für bekloppt gehalten


----------



## carmin (2. Juli 2007)

axx schrieb:


> Interessierte Wanderer? Ich glaub eher, die haben uns für bekloppt gehalten


ja klar! eben drum warn sie ja interessiert.


----------



## junkyjerk (2. Juli 2007)

@the sonntagsfahrer: geile bilder und eigentlich hätte man uns nur auf der letzten abfahrt für bescheuert erklären müssen, so steil und ausgesetzt wie´s da runterging... mann was für eine schiebeorgie... 

@kupfermark: hab gestern bei der ausfahrt noch bemerkt, dass mein mittleres kettenblatt in frammersbach auch den geist aufgegeben hat... shice


----------



## kupfermark (2. Juli 2007)

@jj: Wenns akut ist: hab hier noch ein Neues rumliegen. Ich bin seit dem Rennen gar nicht mehr auf meinem Bike gesessen, vor dem WE sollt ichs auch nochmal richtig hernehmen, um zu schaun ob noch alles passt. 

Kann man nur hoffen, dass es in Bad Wildbad trockener sein wird...


----------



## junkyjerk (2. Juli 2007)

@kupfermark: hab mir heute schon ein neues gekauft... die strecke in bad wildbad soll bei nässe nicht so extrem sein wie frammersbach... auf den trails muss man vielleicht aufpassen, aber sonst soll es auch bei nässe gut fahrbar sein... dann hoffen wir mal das beste..


----------



## torock (2. Juli 2007)

Hat's gestern mit einem bay-Ticket noch geklappt?
Hab den fiesen Wecker das erste mal in meinem Leben nicht gehört :-(

Hoffentlich geht die Woche mal was. Der Wetterbericht sieht ja nicht besonders berauschend aus.


----------



## carmin (2. Juli 2007)

nuja, das Ticket war ja nicht der kritische Punkt, sondern die Transportkapa der Bahn. Und die war dank sächsischem Schaffner dann doch gegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (2. Juli 2007)

der schaffner war echt der knaller...

@carmin: kannst du mir die 9mb-bilderdatei nochmal an meine gmail-adresse schicken?


----------



## carmin (2. Juli 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @carmin: kannst du mir die 9mb-bilderdatei nochmal an meine gmail-adresse schicken?


Hab sie um 19:00 geschickt. Meinst Du jetzt, ein zweites Mal an gmail, oder ist die erste schon nicht angekommen?


----------



## bax75 (2. Juli 2007)

So: auch wieder zu Hause:

Wir sind die wunderschöne Tour um die Mieminger Kette wie geplant in 2 Etappen gefahren. 

1. Tag bis zur neuen Alplhütte (war auch mal in der Bike beschrieben). Super schöne Gegend und ein Schotter-Trail zum verlieben!  
Am 2. Tag (heute) waren wir 10 Minuten unterwegs als es uns zum ersten mal fett eingeregnet hat. Hat zum Glück nach einer halben Stunde wieder aufgehört, aber nur um nach einer Stunde Pause erneut und diesmal ausdauernd ein par Biker zu näßen! Dann hat auch  noch mein Tacho bei einem Füllstand von ca. 2 ml im Display seinen Geist ausgehaucht.  

Beim Aufstieg zur Marienalm kamen uns immer wieder Biker entgegen, die eine Startnummer am Lenker hatten. War ziemlich nervig den knackigen Anstieg auf Schotter, im Regen und dann auch noch am rechten Rand (ab von der Ideallinie) hoch zu kurbeln. Auf der Alm oben war der komplette Schankraum mit nassen Bikern voll die verzweifelt versucht haben ihre Klamotten zu trocknen. Das Klima da drin war entsprechend Sauna-artig. Dort haben wir dann erfahren, daß die ganzen Leute mit "Mountain-Rally" über die Alpen radeln. Einer meinte, daß die Gruppe im ganzen 130 Biker stark ist. 

War trotz allem eine super Tour - obwohl ich noch selten so froh war, am Auto zu sein und trockene Klamotten anziehen zu können.


----------



## axx (2. Juli 2007)

bax75 schrieb:


> 1. Tag bis zur neuen Alplhütte (war auch mal in der Bike beschrieben). Super schöne Gegend und ein Schotter-Trail zum verlieben!



Meinst du diesen relativ breiten Schottertrail nach Telfs runter? Oder gibts auf der Strecke noch andere schöne Trails? Wir sind letztes Jahr die Umrundung an einem Tag gefahren (nicht über die Hütte), da fand ich die Runde etwas Trail-arm. Dafür landschaftlich sehr schön, und bei prächtigem Wetter  



bax75 schrieb:


> Dann hat auch  noch mein Tacho bei einem Füllstand von ca. 2 ml im Display seinen Geist ausgehaucht.


VDO? Ich hab meinen ein paar Wochen mit offenem Batteriefach liegen lassen, dann war die Feuchtigkeit draussen, und er hat wieder funktioniert.


----------



## nyk (3. Juli 2007)

bax75 schrieb:


> als es uns zum ersten mal fett eingeregnet hat. Hat zum Glück nach einer halben Stunde wieder aufgehört, aber nur um nach einer Stunde Pause erneut und diesmal ausdauernd ein par Biker zu näßen!...



Na dann habt ihr eure bikes ja wenigstens schoen eingewei(c)ht...


----------



## tbird (3. Juli 2007)

moin!

von euch hat doch bestimmt jemand erfahrung mit gabelein- und ausbau? meine süsse hat nen bike bekommen von mir, das jedoch ne recht schrottige gabel hat (alte duke). sie würd meine gabel bekommen und ich hol mir ne Revelation. 

nur der ein- und ausbau macht mir probleme...könnt mir da einer dann wenns soweit ist zur hand gehen und hat das passende werkzeug da? 

grüße,
martin


----------



## bax75 (3. Juli 2007)

axx schrieb:


> Meinst du diesen relativ breiten Schottertrail nach Telfs runter?
> ...da fand ich die Runde etwas Trail-arm.



Ja, den mein ich. Den fand ich echt klasse! Zugegebener Maßen wars sonst eher mau mit Trails...



axx schrieb:


> VDO? Ich hab meinen ein paar Wochen mit offenem Batteriefach liegen lassen, dann war die Feuchtigkeit draussen, und er hat wieder funktioniert.



OK, mal sehen ob das bei meinem auch funktioniert.


----------



## junkyjerk (3. Juli 2007)

@tbird: du musst dir am besten beim händler ne kralle ins steuerrohr einschlagen lassen und den gabelkonus oben auf die gabelbrücke am ende vom steuerrohr aufschlagen lassen.. dazu braucht man jeweils spezialwerkzeug, welches keiner hier haben dürfte, denk ich mal


----------



## tbird (3. Juli 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @tbird: du musst dir am besten beim händler ne kralle ins steuerrohr einschlagen lassen und den gabelkonus oben auf die gabelbrücke am ende vom steuerrohr aufschlagen lassen.. dazu braucht man jeweils spezialwerkzeug, welches keiner hier haben dürfte, denk ich mal



dass man dazu spezialwerkzeug braucht, hab ich auch schon gelesen, drum dacht ich, ich frag mal.. ^^

aber danke, ich werd wenns soweit ist mal zum händler traben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (3. Juli 2007)

@tbird: ist denke ich die beste methode...


----------



## tbird (3. Juli 2007)

denke ich auch. 

was haltet ihr btw von der Rock Shox Revelation 426 U-Turn (Stahlfeder)? mit ~1800g ist sie ja recht leicht, bietet gute verstellmöglichkeiten und lockout.


----------



## junkyjerk (3. Juli 2007)

wieviel federweg hatte deine alte gabel? ich denke, ne revelation ist vielleicht ne nummer zu gross vom federweg her für dein bike...


----------



## tbird (3. Juli 2007)

die alte gabel hat auch 130 mm (verstellbar auf 85mm)

einbauhöhe ist die selbe. geo würde sich also nicht verändern


----------



## axx (3. Juli 2007)

Also ich bin die Revelation jetzt schon ein paar mal probegefahren, hat auf mich einen recht guten Eindruck gemacht. Mindestens so gut wie die Black, die ich gerade drin hab.

Wenn der Gabelschaft unten offen ist, kann man die Kralle einfach mit einer Gewindestange reinziehen, das geht viel kontrollierter als das Einschlagen.
Konus runterschlagen geht mit etwas Gefühl ganz gut mit Schraubenzieher+Hammer. Zum Konus draufschlagen reicht ein passendes Rohr aus dem Baumarkt. Soviel zu meinem Spezialwerkzeug 
Du solltest allerdings schon handwerklich etwas geschickt sein, anderenfalls würde ich auch besser  zum Händler raten.


----------



## tbird (3. Juli 2007)

> Also ich bin die Revelation jetzt schon ein paar mal probegefahren, hat auf mich einen recht guten Eindruck gemacht. Mindestens so gut wie die Black, die ich gerade drin hab.



danke axx! handwerklich geschickt bin ich schon, würd mir das auch zutraun  aber das dauert eh noch n bissl, erst mal kommt die hochzeit *ggg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (3. Juli 2007)

watt? hochzeit? net schlecht, einer der sich mal traut... respekt.


----------



## carmin (3. Juli 2007)

tbird: Fürs Fräsen der Scheibenbremsaufnahme (sofern Scheibenbremse gewünscht) musst aber wohl sowieso zum Händler.  (Also ich hab bei einer Ersatzgabel auch mal mit dem Taschenmesser dran rumgeschnitzt -- geht bei Magnesium sogar halbwegs -- aber das ist nicht wirklich gut...)

Gehrungssäge fürs Kürzen des Schaftrohrs.


----------



## tbird (4. Juli 2007)

@jj: "einer der sich mal traut" hehe wunderbar doppeldeutiger spruch!  ahjo, meine frau geb ich ned mehr her  wir sind nun fast 4 jahre zusammen (davon leben wir 3 jahre in einem haushalt), sie teilt zumindest eins meiner hobbys (jaja...biken steckt an) und ist ultralieb! meine frau fürs leben  

@carmin: mhm, stimmt. scheibe kommt auf jeden fall dran! planfräsen kann ich hier leider nicht wirklich, also muss ich wirklich zum händler. kann ja auch nicht soo teuer werden 

gehrungssäge wär hier vorhanden...


----------



## junkyjerk (4. Juli 2007)

@kupfermark: fährt sonst noch jemand mit nach bad wildbad am sonntag? wenn du samstag deine klamotten vorbeibringst, können wir gleich bei mir nudelparty machen und ein paar bierchen zischen. hab auch noch die dvd von heubach zu hause. die hast du glaub ich auch noch nicht gesehen oder? und mann, hab ich nen bammel vor nächstem samstag!!!! wenn ich an die 208,7km und die 7006hm denke, wird mir richtig schlecht!!

@tbird: na dann alles gute für dich und deine holde... wann isses denn soweit?


----------



## tbird (4. Juli 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @tbird: na dann alles gute für dich und deine holde... wann isses denn soweit?



dankeschön!

wenn nichts dazwischenkommt, am 31.8. , also in knapp 2 monaten


----------



## lectron (4. Juli 2007)

Hab immer noch kein marathon taugliches bike. 
Mittlerweile bange ich schon, ob ich nächsten samstag für die throphy überhaupt nen vernünftigen untersatz habe.
Falls der Rahmen, widererwartens, schon am Freitag da ist, fahre ich vielleicht noch mit nach Bad Wildbad (die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt).


----------



## bax75 (4. Juli 2007)

lectron schrieb:


> Falls der Rahmen, widererwartens, schon am Freitag da ist, fahre ich vielleicht noch mit nach Bad Wildbad (die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt).



Was ist denn mit Deinem Bike? Rahmenbruch?


----------



## lectron (4. Juli 2007)

> Was ist denn mit Deinem Bike? Rahmenbruch?


Ja, leider. Beim Kompletpflegeprogramm nach Frammersbach habe ich einen Riß im Sattelrohr, unterhalb der Umlenkschweißnaht, entdeckt. 
Habs direkt reklamiert. Rocky ist da wohl sehr kulant und mir ist versichert worden, daß ein neuer Rahmen schon unterwegs ist. 
Jetzt warte ich halt mal bis zum we.


----------



## junkyjerk (4. Juli 2007)

@lectron: zur not kannste auch mein storck haben, wenn dein bike nicht rechtzeitig wieder fit ist... ist halt nur ein hardtail, dafür unter 10kg


----------



## Don Stefano (4. Juli 2007)

Geht zufällig heut jemand biken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (4. Juli 2007)

und war jemand biken heute?


----------



## torock (4. Juli 2007)

Ab naechsten Dienstag hab ich wieder Zeit. Dann bin ich am Dienstag wenigstens wieder öfters dabei. Sonst wirds auf der bike kult night ein wenig arg zaeh laufen ;-)


----------



## axx (4. Juli 2007)

Hoffentlich wird das Wetter bald besser... dann wär ich auch mal wieder dabei. 

Heute ist meine Bremse von der Reparatur gekommen   (endlich )


----------



## kupfermark (5. Juli 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @kupfermark: fährt sonst noch jemand mit nach bad wildbad am sonntag? wenn du samstag deine klamotten vorbeibringst, können wir gleich bei mir nudelparty machen und ein paar bierchen zischen. hab auch noch die dvd von heubach zu hause. die hast du glaub ich auch noch nicht gesehen oder? und mann, hab ich nen bammel vor nächstem samstag!!!! wenn ich an die 208,7km und die 7006hm denke, wird mir richtig schlecht!!



Weiss grad nicht, ob noch jemand mitkommt, muss morgen mal anrufen. Sa komm ich vorbei, das geht klar. Bin grad nur noch bisschen erkältet, dürfte aber bis So durchgestanden sein. Ist die Woche dann halt ne "Tapering-Phase". Bei dem Wetter eh egal



Trophy wird cool! Freu mich drauf, endlich mal ausgiebig Zeit auf dem Bike zu verbringen. Ich hoff nur dass es danach noch heile ist und die Transalp übersteht. Von meinem Körper mal ganz zu schweigen


----------



## carmin (5. Juli 2007)

kupfermark schrieb:


> ... endlich mal ausgiebig Zeit auf dem Bike zu verbringen.


Klingt grad so, als tätest Du das nicht schon längst... ^^


----------



## Don Stefano (5. Juli 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> und war jemand biken heute?


Ich nicht. Hab bloß ein bissl im Forum rumgespamt. Also dann bis nächste Woche.


----------



## junkyjerk (5. Juli 2007)

hoffentlich ist nächste woche endlich mal sommer.... das wechselhafte wetter geht mir auf den s***


----------



## junkyjerk (5. Juli 2007)

@all: keiler-bike-marathon steht bald an. wer kommt mit?


----------



## axx (6. Juli 2007)

Hab ein neues Rad 




















Details später...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fetz (6. Juli 2007)

Lass mich raten: 
Ein Trek Fuel EX 7 (Model 2007)  mit Schwalbe Fat Albert (2.35") oder Nobby Nic 2.4"?


----------



## axx (6. Juli 2007)

falsch 
war aber auch ein heisser Kandidat!


----------



## junkyjerk (6. Juli 2007)

mann mach hin, wir wollen info!!!!


----------



## junkyjerk (6. Juli 2007)

das darf doch nicht wahr sein, immer noch nichts über dein neues rad... willst du, dass wir dumm sterben?


----------



## axx (7. Juli 2007)

Immer mit der Ruhe, ich war bis grad eben am schrauben  

Tattaaa:














Etwas leichter, etwas mehr Federweg und etwas teurer als das alte Bike


----------



## junkyjerk (7. Juli 2007)

@axx: wow, ein threesome!!! ja da sag ich doch herzlich willkommen im kreis der bergamont-fahrer... beim jehle geholt? aber was haste mit den orignalen bremsen und dem laufradsatz gemacht, die eigentlich am threesome 7.7 verbaut sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbird (7. Juli 2007)

schönes bike!


----------



## bax75 (7. Juli 2007)

@axx: Wow! Ist ja schon rein optisch ein Leckerbissen - mal ganz abgesehen von den technischen Schmankerln! 

Bin schon gespannt es mal live zu sehen!


----------



## junkyjerk (7. Juli 2007)

@all: hatte ich schon mal gefragt, ob hier einer trailhunter finale hat? würde mir den gerne mal ausleihen..

@lectron: was ist nu mit bad wildbad? haste dein bike wieder oder kannste nicht mitkommen?


----------



## carmin (7. Juli 2007)

Habs grad schon live gesehen. Leider nur in Form eines graubraunen Blitzes, der, als ich am mükra an der Ampel verschnaufte, aus der Zeitblomstraße schoss und gen LE-Brücke eilte... Schniek verschweißt da vorne, und auch die Wippe sieht sehr wertig aus!



junkyjerk schrieb:


> @all: hatte ich schon mal gefragt, ob hier einer trailhunter finale hat? würde mir den gerne mal ausleihen..


Ich bin ehrlich gesagt die ganze Zeit davon ausgegangen, dass Du ihn hast


----------



## junkyjerk (7. Juli 2007)

@carmin: leider nicht, wollte mir den film mal anschauen, da wir vielleicht nächstes jahr zur abwechslung mal nicht an den gardasee fahren wollen, sondern nach finale


----------



## lectron (7. Juli 2007)

Wäre auch gerne so glücklich wie axx . 
Ist ja schon ein tolles Gefühl ein neues Bike aufzubauen und dann einzufahren.
Mein Rahmen ist immer noch nicht da. momentan eh ein bischen blöd, weil der radweg eigentlich zu hat und sich der informationsfluß so etwas schleppt.

@jj: nach Wildbad geh ich somit definitiv nicht mit.vielleicht komm ich noch auf dein Angebot zurück. Mim hardtail fahr ich dann aber nur die 60km runde.
Wann fahrt ihr nach österrich? Wir starten schon am Donnertag.
Ansonsten viel spaß morgen.


----------



## junkyjerk (7. Juli 2007)

@lectron: wir starten hier am freitag in der früh, denke mal, wir sind so gegen 14-15uhr in bad goisern.. holen dann erstmal unsere startunterlagen und dann fahren wir wohl in die unterkunft nach hallstatt... danach zur nudelparty nach goisern.. können uns ja dort vor ort gleich treffen.


----------



## axx (8. Juli 2007)

also gestern ist mir wieder mal was passiert...

Weil bei meinem neuen Bike die Dämpfer-Einbaubuchsen etwas zu schmal sind, bin ich nochmal zum Händler, in der Hoffnung, dort eine dünne Distanzscheibe zu bekommen. Der Kerl sagt, das müsse er sich anschauen und schnappt sich das Bike... und eh ich reagieren kann, zieht er die Klemm-Schraube mit brachialer Gewalt an... PENG! ein lauter Knall ... und ab ist die Schraube. Zum Glück ist dem Rahmen nix passiert. Die neue Schraube hat er dann normal angezogen, und mir erklärt, dass das Spiel an der Stelle normal sei 
<Szenenwechsel>
Nachdem in dem Laden ja einige Schrauber rumspringen, hab ich dann halt mal den nächsten gefragt, ob er der Meinung sei, dass der Dämpfer auf der Schraube rumklappern dürfte. Ja, das sei ok so, kein Grund zur Sorge. Ich hab nochmal nachgehakt, und gefragt, ob die Alu-Buchsen dann nicht bald ausgeschlagen seien. Er bestätigt mir nochmal, dass das völlig unkritisch sei. Ausser wenn man mit dem Bike Sport mache, dann sollte der Dämpfer schon richtig geklemmt sein.  WIE BITTE?? Es gibt Leute, die machen Sport damit?? Da musste ich ja dann doch nochmal nachfragen, wie das zu verstehen sei. Naja, meinte er, wenn man das Bike halt viel benutzt, und auch mal in holpriges Gelände fährt  
Völlig schockiert darüber, was manche ihrem Bike antun, bin ich dann erstmal  zur nächsten Eisdiele geradelt.

Saftladen  

Bin schon gespannt auf den Wildbad-Rennbericht...


----------



## carmin (8. Juli 2007)

axx schrieb:


> WIE BITTE?? Es gibt Leute, die machen Sport damit?? Da musste ich ja dann doch nochmal nachfragen, wie das zu verstehen sei. Naja, meinte er, wenn man das Bike halt viel benutzt, und auch mal in holpriges Gelände fährt


Na das geht ja mal gar nicht. Ich hab meine Bikes schließlich auch nur, um Wäsche dran aufzuhängen. Wer Wert auf solide Wäschetrocknung legt, sollte natürlich trotzdem jedes Jahr Gabel und Federbein zum Service einschicken.


----------



## nrsTomNU (9. Juli 2007)

Hallo und moing,

@axx: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen untersatz auf 2 schlappen..., aber mit den lagern haste wohl nicht viel glück. Aber das wirst du schon hinbekommen...

@All:
Wer hat lust nächste woche in Albstadt mitzufahren, Peter wird aus gesundheitlichen gründen absagen, und so müsste ich allein hin fahren.
Termin: Sa 14.07. Start 12.00, Abfahrt so ca.08.30, ca. 86km 1600 hm
also auch nicht zu häftig.
(hey Joe,  das wäre doch optimal zum testen...)

Wäre super, wenn sich jemand finden würde, mitfahren wäre bei mir möglich.
So long
 Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (9. Juli 2007)

@nrstomnu: albstadt zum testen für ein 130mm-bike? ist doch nur asphalt und waldautobahn... wenn axx sein neues bike hätte richtig testen sollen, wäre bad wildbad die richtige gelegenheit gewesen.. heftige abfahrten und ein ritt durch nen teil des downhills der bikeparkstrecke.


----------



## junkyjerk (9. Juli 2007)

achso: rennbericht wildbad:

strecke war technisch ziemlich anspruchsvoll mit knackigen trailauf- und abfahrten, zum teil ein wenig matschig und demzufolge rutschig, weshalb sich mein hinterreifen (racing ralph) als fatal erwies was den grip bergauf anging.
mark hats wie immer krachen lassen, vor allem bergab kam ich aus dem staunen nicht mehr raus... zisch und weg war er... hab mich ein wenig wie ein blutiger anfänger gefühlt... bergauf hab ich meiner krankheit und meiner verletzung tribut zollen müssen und musste abreissen lassen... 

diese woche also noch grundlagentraining... dann kann salzkammerguttrophy kommen... auch wenn ich nen heidenschiss davor hab.


----------



## axx (9. Juli 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @nrstomnu: albstadt zum testen für ein 130mm-bike? ist doch nur asphalt und waldautobahn...



Der Tom hofft halt, dass ich mit dem schweren Bike erst nach ihm ins Ziele komme  
Aber für Albstadt würd ich wohl das Hardtail nehmen. Leider hab ich grad wieder Knie-Probleme, k.A. ob nächstes WE bei mir was geht  




junkyjerk schrieb:


> hab mich ein wenig wie ein blutiger anfänger gefühlt...



Du und blutiger Anfänger?  

Salzkammerguttrophy wird schon klappen, bei deiner Kondition und Rennerfahrung hab ich da wenig Zweifel


----------



## nrsTomNU (9. Juli 2007)

Es soll zumindest am Sa die SONNE dort scheinen, das wäre doch schonmal was...
Und das dem HT wäre eine Alternative. Allerdings sind 86km schon einiges,
und es sind einige (wenige) Stellen dabei, wo's auch mal holpriger wird.
Naja, sind ja noch ein paar tage...


----------



## kupfermark (9. Juli 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> mark hats wie immer krachen lassen, vor allem bergab kam ich aus dem staunen nicht mehr raus... zisch und weg war er...



Vielleicht sollte ich doch wieder die alte Gabel reinmachen, mir kams teilweise auch bisschen schnell vor... 
Hat aber Spass gemacht  

Trophy wird schon, Anstiege auf unbefestigten Wegen gibts nur 3 mal mit insgesamt 500hm. 
Es müssen nur ums verrecken die 3 Zeitlimits eingehalten werden.


----------



## lectron (9. Juli 2007)

Back in business.
Endlich wieder ein neues spielzeug.





Jetzt kann ich mich doch noch richtig auf die 100km freuen .


----------



## junkyjerk (10. Juli 2007)

@kupfermark: na das beruhigt mich ja mit den unbefestigten anstiegen, hab gestern mein bike fertig gemacht, neuen reifen hinten druff gezogen.. sollte passen.. wegen zeitlimits mach ich mir eigentlich keine sorgen... wenn wir uns nur zurückhalten können und nicht am anfang überdrehen...

@lectron: na das sieht doch gut aus.. schön dezent. ist das das aktuelle modell des rahmens? das sieht doch nach nem neuen dämpfer (fox rp23) aus?


----------



## lectron (10. Juli 2007)

@jj:Ja, ist 2007 Modell (bis auf den Hinterbau, der ist beim ETSX-70 eigentlich aus Carbon). Neuer Dämpfer mit mehr Hub (Fox rp23) + passende Sattelstütze (anderer Durchmesser) war auch dabei.
Mal die erste Probefahrt abwarten, aber eigentlich war der Rahmenbruch eine schöne Sache.


----------



## junkyjerk (10. Juli 2007)

@lectron: was hasten blechen müssen? ich tät den dämpfer anders rum einbauen, dann kommste besser an den hebel ran..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lectron (10. Juli 2007)

@jj:mich hats nichts gekostet, alles kulanz. Toller Service, hätte ich so auch nicht erwartet. Mein Rahmen war ja doch schon von 2003, hab ihn zwar erst Anfang 2005 gekauft, aber trotzdem.
Mim Hebel passts eigentlich schon so, war ja früher auch nicht anders.
Hab mir auch nokons zugelegt, bin mal gespannt wie ich die heute abend verlegt bekomm. Gibts da Fallen auf die man aufpassen muß?


----------



## junkyjerk (10. Juli 2007)

@lectron: fallen gibts eigentlich keine, ist ja ne gute und verständliche anleitung dabei, die hab sogar ich verstanden...  also kein problem fürn dipl.-ing. wie dich...


----------



## kupfermark (10. Juli 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @kupfermark:
> ...wegen zeitlimits mach ich mir eigentlich keine sorgen... wenn wir uns nur zurückhalten können und nicht am anfang überdrehen...



Vor allem wenn man an die Verpflegungsstationen denkt seh ich keine Probleme:
"Unterwegs gibt es Bananen, Äpfel aus Südtirol, Orangen, Trockenfrüchte von Bioquelle, Bierbrezen, Wurstsemmeln, Käsebrote, Ausseer Radler Lebkuchen, PowerBar Performance Sport Drink, O2 Alive Sauerstoffwasser, Wasser, Coca-Cola, *Zipfer Bier* und Red Bull mit Wasser."


----------



## axx (10. Juli 2007)

boah, klingt gut, ich bekomm grad schon richtig Hunger...


----------



## bax75 (10. Juli 2007)

Ich glaub ich meld noch nach!


----------



## junkyjerk (10. Juli 2007)

na dann sieh mal zu... wir haben noch platz im auto und in der wohnung sicherlich auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (10. Juli 2007)

Geht heute abend bei dem tollen Wetter jemand biken?


----------



## kupfermark (10. Juli 2007)

Wer am Sa nicht ins SKG kommen kann, kann ja übern Live-Stream zuschauen! Um 5 Uhr gehts los


----------



## bax75 (10. Juli 2007)

@Don Stefano: Ich wäre morgen für eine Runde zu haben. Heute is schlecht.


----------



## torock (10. Juli 2007)

War vorhin mit Don Stefano noch biken. Der Untergrund war sogar stellenweise außerordentlich trocken. Hab es mir schlimmer vorgestellt und es war an anderen Tagen wesentlich schlechter zu fahren.
So erst mal den Hunger stillen.

so long
Next ride next fight.


----------



## Don Stefano (11. Juli 2007)

bax75 schrieb:


> Ich wäre morgen für eine Runde zu haben.


Im Moment brutzelt die Sonne ja brutalst vom Himmel und lässt einen schon vor den angekündigten Temperaturen für die nächste Woche zittern. Schaun mer mal wie es es heute abend aussieht. Falls es nicht aus Eimern kübelt, würde ich gerne noch einmal fahren.


----------



## kupfermark (11. Juli 2007)

Wetter sieht ja ganz gut aus, ich würd mitkommen. Ab wann könnt ihr? 
Passt 18 Uhr??

Änderung für kurzentschlossene: 
TP kurz nach 18:30 am Ortseingang Blaustein


----------



## kupfermark (11. Juli 2007)

torock schrieb:


> Der Untergrund war sogar stellenweise außerordentlich trocken.



Heut net. Aber wenn klar gewesen wäre, dass der Regen nur 5 Min anhält, hätten wir doch noch verlängern können...


----------



## gasman (11. Juli 2007)

wünsch den ultraharten viel glück am woe. fahre selbst rr. habe für dt. aerztemeisterschaft in bad birnbach angemeldet, mal sehen wie die jungs so drauf sind.


----------



## axx (12. Juli 2007)

Wetter soll ja am WoE ganz gut werden!
Hat eigentlich irgendjemand Zeit+Lust auf eine Tagestour am Sa oder So? Oder seid ihr alle auf Rennen unterwegs?


----------



## Don Stefano (12. Juli 2007)

kupfermark schrieb:


> torock schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Der Untergrund war sogar stellenweise außerordentlich trocken.
> ...


Es ist doch erstaunlich, wie schnell sich die Vertiefungen und Bodenunebenheiten bei einem ordentlichen Regen bis zum Rand mit Wasser füllen. Danke noch für deine Geduld, die du aufgebracht hast, bis ich meine Regenjacke aus dem Trikot und der Hülle herausgepult hatte. 

Und viel Spaß und besseres Wetter am Samstag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (14. Juli 2007)

Hat wirklich niemand Lust auf "einen Saugeilen Downhill, total verwurzelt, sehr schnell (wenn man will) und Singletracks ohne Ende" ??
Carmin und ich wollen morgen diese Tour fahren. Los gehts um 6.45 am Bahnhof.


----------



## lectron (15. Juli 2007)

@kupfermark:Wie geht's? Unglaublich das du's wirklich gepackt hast.
Bei mir war nach 3000hm, 85km und fast 7h absolut die luft raus. Der unendliche lange anstieg hat mir den letzten zahn gezogen. Der gelverzehr hat keinen Schub gebracht, sondern Magenkrämpfe. Zu allem überfluß verlief die Rennstrecke, kurz vor dem letzten anstieg auch noch nahezu direkt an unserer ferienwohnung vorbei, wodurch auch noch das letzte quentchen motivation mich ins ziel zu schleppen dahin war.
Aber die 1000hm am stück mit bereits über 5000 hm in den beinen, unfassbar. Dein finisher t-shirt kannst du jetzt mit stolz tragen.
Bin mal gespannt ob du dir das nächstes jahr nochmal antust.


----------



## gasman (16. Juli 2007)

ich zieh meinen hut vor jedem der sich gestern irgendwo irgendwie gequält hat. bei mir liefs echt bescheiden. start des rundkurses von 6 km bei 37 grad. in meiner altersgruppe (war wieder mal der älteste) 25 starter. von anfang an losgeprügelt mit schnitt 39 auf den ersten runden. musste nach der 3 runde am "berg" abreissen lassen, wurde nach 50 km vom führenden überrundet und war somit laut regelement ausgeschieden. hey, und das mit einem (jetzt als alleinfahrer) gefahrenen schnitt von 35. fazit: da fahren welche in einer völlig anderen klasse.
hoffe ihr seid alle gesung geblieben übers woe.


----------



## bax75 (16. Juli 2007)

@km: Herzlichen Glückwunsch und allergrößten Respekt! 
Das ganze wird gekrönt von diesem wahnsinns-coolen Foto!


----------



## Don Stefano (16. Juli 2007)

Es gibt noch mehr coole Fotos:




Ich gratuliere allen die diese strapaziöse Tour auf sich genommen haben, zu ihrer Leistung.  

Mir selbst ging es ähnlich wie gasman. Nur dass ich nicht von der Rennleitung aus dem Rennen genommen wurde, sondern eine lockere RR-Tour nach 90km wg. Sternchen im Blickfeld abbrechen musste. Die Sonne und die Hitze waren einfach too much.


----------



## junkyjerk (16. Juli 2007)

@kupfermark: auch von mir nochmal herzlichen glückwunsch. hast dir das trikot wirklich verdient.

bei mir wars einfach die kondition: lange trainingseinheiten mitm rennrad sind wirklich durch nix zu ersetzen, grundlagenausdauer ist alles bei solchen distanzen. ich hab ab 4000hm meinen puls nicht mehr runter bekommen und bin dann bei km140 10minuten überm zeitlimit gelegen und somit ausm rennen genommen worden. naja, nächstes jahr weiss ich, was mich erwartet und ich fahr mehrere längere einheiten und versuch mich nicht wieder zu verletzen wie dieses jahr....

aber die abbrecherquote von 50% zeugt von den strapazen: hitze, megaschlammige abfahrten, knackige und rutschige downhills.


----------



## torock (16. Juli 2007)

Scheint ja ne richtige Gaudi am WE bei Euch gewesen zu sein.

Fährt jemand morgen Abend mit ne Runde? Würde wegen der Hitze allerdings erst später losfahren. So ab halb 8 oder 8 und mit Lampe, falls es doch ne längere Tour wird.


----------



## kupfermark (16. Juli 2007)

@all: Danke für die ganzen Glückwünsche  

Beim vorletzten Anstieg gings mir auch nicht mehr so gut, da hab ich auch Magenkrämpfe gekriegt. Die kamen aber zum Glück erst so nach dem ersten Drittel, und vergingen nach ner längeren Schiebe-Passage wieder und ich konnte weiterfahren. Die anderen Anstiege konnte ich überraschenderweise bis zum Schluss mit konstanter Geschwindigkeit fahren, und bei den Abfahrten hab ichs so gut es ging krachen lassen. Fahrbar war zum Glück alles, aber dazu gabs unterschiedliche Meinungen..

Jetzt freu ich mich erstmal auf ne gemächliche Transalp ab Do


----------



## Don Stefano (16. Juli 2007)

torock schrieb:


> Fährt jemand morgen Abend mit ne Runde? Würde wegen der Hitze allerdings erst später losfahren. So ab halb 8 oder 8 und mit Lampe, falls es doch ne längere Tour wird.


Morgen abend soll es nach wetter.com regnen, nach wetter.de aber nicht. Über 30 Grad soll es auch nicht mehr geben. Da könnten wir doch schon früher losfahren. Vorsichtshalber werde ich die Lampe mit nach Ulm nehmen.

Bis morgen
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torock (16. Juli 2007)

Komme morgen vermutlich halt nich vor 18.00 aus der Uni raus. Studis muessen Labor putzen ;-)
Ich schreib um ca. 17 Uhr nochmal.


----------



## junkyjerk (16. Juli 2007)

ich versuch morgen auch mit zu fahren, bin im moment aber enorm eingespannt auf arbeit, mal schauen, wann ich rauskomme


----------



## axx (16. Juli 2007)

Da habt ihr's euch ja am Wochenende ordentlich gegeben  
(@Mark:  )

Wir haben das warme Wetter genutzt, um unsere Räder einen sausteilen Berg hochzutragen...




... um von dort die herrliche Aussicht zu genießen:




... und dann wieder runter zu fahren:


----------



## junkyjerk (16. Juli 2007)

@axx: wie biste denn mit deinem neuen bike zurecht gekommen auf der ersten tour?


----------



## lectron (17. Juli 2007)

@jj,km:Wie sieht den eure Planung wegen keiler aus? Ihr geht ja beide diese woche auf transalp, oder?
Falls ihr nämlich noch ne miftahrgelegenheit habt, würde ich auch mit nach 
wombach kommen.

Ich versuche auch mal wieder rechtzeitig ausm geschäft zu kommen. 1800 uhr müßte klappen.


----------



## axx (17. Juli 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @axx: wie biste denn mit deinem neuen bike zurecht gekommen auf der ersten tour?



Was heisst hier erste Tour  
Das Bike fährt sich sehr ordentlich. Gerade bei hoher Geschwindigkeit fühlt es sich besser an als das alte, welches doch gerne etwas zappelig und schwer beherrschbar wurde.
Nur mit der Revelation bin ich gerade etwas ratlos: 
Wenn ich sie mit so wenig Druck fahre, dass sie genauso feinfühlig wie meine alte Stahlfedergabel anspricht, dann sackt sie mir beim Bremsen steil bergab ziemlich ein, wenn dann noch eine kleine Stufe kommt, rauscht sie fast den kompletten FW durch. Wenn ich die Gabel mit mehr Druck fahre, verringert sich dieses Problem zwar, dann wird die Gabel aber ziemlich unsensibel und man wird auf Wurzelteppichen ordentlich durchgeschüttelt. Ist das ein generelles Problem von Luft-Federgabeln, taugt die Gabel nix, oder bin ich nur zu blöd sie einzustellen (ich hoffe mal auf letzteres)  

Beim Abschrauben der Dämpferpumpe entweicht mir immer relativ viel Luft. Hat von euch einer vielleich so einen Adapter und könnte ihn mir mal ausleihen?

Wenns Wetter hält, und ich rechtzeitig aus dem Büro komm, dann bin ich heut abend auch dabei.

Grüße,
Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (17. Juli 2007)

lectron schrieb:


> @jj,km:Wie sieht den eure Planung wegen keiler aus? Ihr geht ja beide diese woche auf transalp, oder?



Nö, nur ich geh auf die Transalp und komm erst am Keiler-WE wieder. Reicht mir also leider nicht mehr. Es sei denn, wir fahren Sa schon wieder heim, dann würd ich noch mitkommen. 

@axx: ist bei der REBA ähnlich, aber wenn man die goldene Mitte zwischen den Extremen findet, passt das ganz gut. Musst halt noch bisschen rumprobieren.


----------



## junkyjerk (17. Juli 2007)

@axx: ich hab ne pumpe mit eingebautem adapter, sodass beim abschrauben keine luft entweichen kann, die kann ich dir mal geben.

@lectron: also wolfgang hat sich wohl auch noch fürn keiler angemeldet. wir fahren am samstag nachmittag hin. pennen in der turnhalle. mitnehmen kann ich dich schon, nur leider nicht mit zurück nehmen. denn ich fahr nachm rennen zu meinen eltern richtung norden.


----------



## junkyjerk (17. Juli 2007)

18uhr treffpunkt bei eads. vorm eingangstor beim lidl-parkplatz.


----------



## Don Stefano (17. Juli 2007)

Das ist für mich natürlich "entgegenkommend", ob es für andere genauso passt, da bin ich mir aber noch nicht sicher. Das wäre dann etwa hier?


----------



## junkyjerk (17. Juli 2007)

röschtösch


----------



## torock (17. Juli 2007)

1800 schaff ich auch. Wo trifft man sich jetzt? EADS oder Wörthstr. oder ist das das gleiche?


----------



## junkyjerk (17. Juli 2007)

wieder röschtösch


----------



## Don Stefano (17. Juli 2007)

Soderle, bin frisch geduscht und Kette geschmiert. Das war mal wieder ne geile Tour heute abend.  Grüße auch an alle neuen Gesichter, die ich heute abend gesehen habe. Auch wenn ich mir die Namen, wie immer, nicht gleich beim ersten Mal merken konnte.

Bis zum nächsten Mal
Stefan


----------



## junkyjerk (18. Juli 2007)

jau war wirklich super gestern abend.. zu zehnt waren wir schon lange nicht mehr unterwegs... das hat sich wirklich gelohnt gestern mitzufahren


----------



## torock (18. Juli 2007)

Und die Fuesse jucken gar nicht mehr von den Brennnesseln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lady_Eve (19. Juli 2007)

Hätte heute vielleicht noch jemand lust biken zu gehen? Wetter sagt zwar Gewitter aber nur 11% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit...
Falls noch jemand Lust hat gegen 17/17.30 zu Biken (Strecke Blaubeuren/Lautertal egal) einfach melden


----------



## HypnoKröte (19. Juli 2007)

Erstes hinter mir  nun hab ich wieder zeit zum biken, allerdings hab ich n kleines problem mit meinem Bike irgendwas knarzt extrem hab auch schon reichlich Kohle beim Uwe und beim Andi gelassen, nur hat sich nix geändert. Komm mir langsam echt verarscht vor , ich weiß einfach nemme weiter und in dem Zustand kann man das Ding nur mit nem Ipod übertönen.


----------



## junkyjerk (19. Juli 2007)

ich hab heute leider ein geschäftsessen im lago bei den messehallen... da kann und darf ich nicht fehlen, sonst wär ich schon gerne radeln gegangen...


----------



## bax75 (19. Juli 2007)

Kann heut auch nicht Biken. Bei uns ist heut Abend Abteilungsgrillen in Seissen.


----------



## gasman (20. Juli 2007)

is samstag oder sonntag jemand da und hat lust auf rad? morgen kann ich ab mittags, sonntag bis mittags.


----------



## junkyjerk (20. Juli 2007)

ich könnt samstag auch ab mittags biken gehen... sonntags auch... wo solls denn hingehen?


----------



## gasman (20. Juli 2007)

egal. wie wärs mit samstag 1300 brücke.


----------



## junkyjerk (20. Juli 2007)

schaut gut aus, hoffentlich spielts wetter mit... bringe noch kumpels mit.


----------



## gasman (21. Juli 2007)

schön. falls wetter mies, kömma noch telefonieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (24. Juli 2007)

Moin Jungs - wie war das Wochenende?

Geht wer heut mit biken?


----------



## Don Stefano (25. Juli 2007)

Ok, der Schwörmontagsrausch müsste jetzt ausgeschlafen haben.

Will jemand mit biken? - Heute vielleicht?


----------



## axx (25. Juli 2007)

Ich bin leider schon seit fast einer Woche erkältet, bei mir geht heut noch nix  
Vielleicht morgen oder übermorgen...


----------



## Don Stefano (25. Juli 2007)

axx schrieb:


> Ich bin leider schon seit fast einer Woche erkältet, bei mir geht heut noch nix
> Vielleicht morgen oder übermorgen...


Dann wünsche ich weiterhin gute Besserung. Dann gehe ich halt wieder mal Laufen.

Bis nächste Woche.


----------



## lectron (25. Juli 2007)

Lieg jetzt auch schon 3 Tage flach. Man sollte einfach rechtzeitig zum zahnarzt, ne wurzelentzündung ist kein spaß. 
Da ich bis sa noch antibiotika schlucken muß hat's sich mit keiler auch erledigt. na ja, dann halt nächstes jahr.


----------



## junkyjerk (25. Juli 2007)

na dann gute besserung... ich hoffe noch auf ne halbwegs trockene strecke in lohr beim keiler... mal schauen, ob man mal wieder nen trockenes rennen fahren kann dieses jahr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (26. Juli 2007)

naja.. meine hoffnungen haben sich heute früh mit dem wetterbericht zerschlagen... scheissregen... wann wirds denn endlich richtig sommer???


----------



## nrsTomNU (26. Juli 2007)

wie schaut's für heute abend aus?
Ich bin mal um 1800 an der brücke, wenn jemand lust hat mitzufahren...

Bis später
Thomas


----------



## axx (26. Juli 2007)

Ich glaub heut würd ich auf eine gemütliche Runde mitkommen. Das Wetter ist ja fein 

@lectron: Gute Besserung!


----------



## axx (27. Juli 2007)

Hat morgen jemand Lust auf eine Runde, falls es nicht regnet?


----------



## Spookeman (28. Juli 2007)

öhmmm
frage @Ulmer 
wo in pfuhl bzw Donau aufwärts hats denn gute Dirts hab da was gehört...
aber keinen konkreten spot.....
thx für antwort


----------



## junkyjerk (28. Juli 2007)

da hier nur der lectron ab und an mal dirtet, musste wahrscheinlich ihn fragen. alle anderen sind eher in die kategorie touren- und marathonfahrer einzuordnen..


----------



## kupfermark (29. Juli 2007)

So, bin auch wieder da! Wir hatten in den 8 Tagen Transalp und 3 Tagen Gardasee super Wetter, nur einmal hats leicht getröpfelt.

War hier und beim Keiler wohl anders, oder??


----------



## Don Stefano (31. Juli 2007)

Ich trau' mich schon kaum noch zu fragen: Geht diese Woche jemand biken?


----------



## tbird (31. Juli 2007)

an sich geh ich schon biken, ich trau mich nur nicht mehr mit euch zu fahren


----------



## gasman (31. Juli 2007)

bei mir könnt es morgen auch gehen. wann willstn los? brücke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (31. Juli 2007)

Nach elf Tagen Westalpen kann ich grad kein Beik mehr sehen (bzw drauf sitzen). Bilder zeig ich demnächst mal. Bitte Stefan, frag weiterhin, ich bin gern mal wieder dabei!


----------



## axx (1. August 2007)

Bei mir klappts morgen evtl. auch. 18 Uhr Brücke?


----------



## Lady_Eve (1. August 2007)

Moin,

wollte mit nem Kumpel die Blaubeurer Runde fahren, aber 18 Uhr wird uns wahrscheinlich zu spät, versuchen eher gegen 17:30 Uhr los zu kommen... wenn Interesse besteht treffen wir uns dann auch gern an der Brücke.


----------



## bax75 (1. August 2007)

Moin!

Ich will heut auch Biken! Kann allerdings erst um 18:30. Wenn Ihr früher los wollt, versuche ich euch einzuholen. Vielleicht schickt mir der ein oder andere noch ne Handynummer per PM.

Danke!
Gruß Axel


----------



## axx (1. August 2007)

Ich schlage vor, Stefano startet um 17:45, und Gasman um 18:15.
Und dann versuchen wir uns zu finden


----------



## bax75 (1. August 2007)

Au ja! Räuber und Gendarm per Bike!


----------



## Don Stefano (1. August 2007)

Ich freue mich sehr über den großen Andrang.  Gleichzeitig bitte ich um etwas mehr Ernsthaftigkeit   Der Großteil ist glaubich für 18:00 - dann bin ich um 18:00 an der Brücke.

@bax75: Du musst ja gar nicht zur Brücke, da wir nach Blaubeuren fahren, können wir dich unterwegs einsammeln. Handynr. kommt per PM.


----------



## bax75 (1. August 2007)

@Don Stefano: Danke, Deine Nummer hab ich sogar noch... 
Ich bin bis 18:30 in der Stadt beschäftigt. Werd euch dann schon einholen...


----------



## Lady_Eve (1. August 2007)

okay, dann 18:00 Uhr Brücke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (1. August 2007)

Bin auch um 18 Uhr dabei!
Bis dann


----------



## gasman (1. August 2007)

na also, geht doch


----------



## axx (1. August 2007)

Super


----------



## axx (1. August 2007)

Das war doch klasse heute 
Und 11 Leute, das ist mal ordentlich. Weiter so


----------



## kupfermark (1. August 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> Nach elf Tagen Westalpen kann ich grad kein Beik mehr sehen (bzw drauf sitzen).



Kenn ich  War aber nett, nach dem Urlaub die ganzen Leute mal wieder zu sehen u neue zu treffen.


----------



## tbird (1. August 2007)

hammer, mann war das geil!

schade dass mein kumpel vorm antennentrail abbrechen musste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bax75 (2. August 2007)

Schöne Tour gestern!

Das mit der Delle im Unterrohr scheint wohl ein allgemeines Problem mit Oversized Rohren zu sein. Im Liteville-Fred haben sich auch schon einige Leute Dellen eingehandelt. Aber Canyon-Fahrer klagen genauso über dieses Problem. Scheint bis zu einem gewissen Grad auch nicht so schlimm zu sein. Nur einem LV Fahrer wurde der Austausch des Hauptrahmens empfohlen und der hatte wirklch eine Monster-Delle drin.

So what - Dann sieht man wenigstens, daß das Material gscheit her genommen wird...


----------



## tbird (2. August 2007)

ist trotzdem ärgerlich!

drück dir die daumen, dass der rahmen noch gut ne weile hält!


----------



## Buggi (2. August 2007)

Tach Leude,

gestern war echt geil. Ich schau jetzt auch öfter mal rein. Mit euch fährt man mal wirklich ein paar nette Trails.

Bis dann


----------



## bax75 (4. August 2007)

Hi Leut!

Fährt morgen jemand eine Tour? Ich hätte Zeit und Lust was zu unternehmen. Auch gern mit dem Zug wo hin. 
Wer hat Lust?


----------



## axx (4. August 2007)

Wir fahren morgen ins Allgäu, und hätte noch einen Platz auf dem BY-Ticket frei. Kannst gerne mitkommen.

Ich und Susi wollen von Oberstdorf aus eine Genusstour fahren, es soll aufs Walmendinger Horn gehen, in der Hoffnung, dort ein paar nette Trails zu finden (klick). Der nrsTom will mit einem Kollegen von Immenstadt aus eine >100km-Schotter-Highspeed-Trainingsrunde fahren.

Treffpunkt ist 7:45 am Ulmer Bhf (Nebeneingang).


----------



## carmin (4. August 2007)

axx schrieb:


> ... eine >100km-Schotter-Highspeed-Trainingsrunde ...


Man muss schon sehr verzweifelt sein, wenn man sowas macht, oder?


----------



## bax75 (4. August 2007)

axx schrieb:


> Treffpunkt ist 7:45 am Ulmer Bhf (Nebeneingang).



Danke für das Angebot! Aber ich glaube ich werde dann gegen später eine gemütliche Tour hier in der Gegend machen.


----------



## tbird (5. August 2007)

höhöhö mich hats heute beim befahren des (für mich neu entdeckten) antennentrails gut gelegt  und das 20m vor dem tor unten *ggg* 

aber zum glück bin ich bartträger, das dämpft wenigstens


----------



## axx (5. August 2007)

@bax75: selber schuld, hast echt was versäumt 

Das war heut mal eine echt geile Trailtour  wohl eine der besten Allgäu-Touren, die ich bislang gefahren bin. Die Trails teils so superflowig, dass es einem die Freudentränen in die Augen getrieben hat. Teils so verblockt, steil, kurvig, dass einem der Angstschweiß auf der Stirn stand. Ein absoluter Traum   Der Spass war natürlich hart erarbeitet, das GPS zeigt jetzt 2100hm, Auffahrten zwar komplett auf Schotter, teils aber wirklich sacksteil


----------



## carmin (5. August 2007)

_das_ ist wahres Glück...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrsTomNU (6. August 2007)

@axx: Da habt ihr es richtig gemacht, doch erst später zurück zufahren, ab immenstadt war es wiedermal eine katastrophe mit der bahn (total voll mit bikes, keine weitere mitnahme möglich etc). Es ging dann aber doch noch ( nach einigem blablabla)

Ich bin dann noch euch entgegengefahren, und hab' dann in Oberstdorf deine SMS bekommen, schönens Eis geschleckert, und war mit 118km/1800hm sehr zufrieden.
Bergauf wars immer asphalt, runterwerts 1x super trail (ins rormoostal), der rest waldautobahnen, genau richtig zum kondition/km bolzen. Und heiss wars...
So long


----------



## gasman (7. August 2007)

a propos "fahrradtransport in der bahn". war am samstag zu ner rr tour (mit schotter/trail schiebeanteilen  -grins-) in vorarlberg. (lorenapass, furkajoch, faschinajoch, dünserberg; 175/3200; -doppelgrins-); hinweg nach oberstaufen ging ja noch, der rückweg von lindau war eine katastrophe. der lokführer ging kurz an der psychodekompensation vorbei und wollte schon gar nicht losfahren, solange räder nicht KORREKT abgestellt sind. in reih und glied nach plan aufgestellt. da wünschte ich mir doch den SACHSEN herbei. ihr erinnert euch? gottseidank kam dann ein schaffner, der den lokführer überredet hat, doch noch loszufahren. 10 min diskussionsverspätung!! so was von panne. als ob nicht bekannt wäre, dass im sommer am wochenende menschen mit dem rad den bodensee besuchen!!


----------



## carmin (7. August 2007)

gasman schrieb:


> da wünschte ich mir doch den SACHSEN herbei. ihr erinnert euch?


Wenn wir über Sachsen noch etwas hinausgehen, nämlich nach Persien, wirds noch besser:

Als wir bei unserer WAX-Heimfahrt im Nachtzug in Karlsruhe die Räder in einen alten D-Zug-Wagen umparken mussten, der keinerlei Fahrradabteil besaß, wies uns der _persische_ Schaffner an, sie in ein Abteil zu stellen. Versuchten wir dann auch, bekamen aber nur ein Bike ins Abteil rein (Sitze nicht hochklappbar). Der Schaffner sah uns mitleidig an: "Fahrrat fahren, aber nix wissen wie Fahrrat funkssioniert. Stellt Ihr Fahrrat auf die Sitze". Wenn das ein deutscher Zugbegleiter gesehen hätte, wäre er wohl in Ohnmacht gefallen.


----------



## carmin (7. August 2007)

*Wichtig!*

Wir würden gerne einen Fahrtechnikkurs organisieren, und zwar einen Wochenendkurs bei JOKO. Das Schöne daran ist, dass er mit Videoaufzeichnung arbeitet. Wenn man selber eine Gruppe organisiert, kann man die Ausgestaltung des Kurses weitgehend selbst bestimmen.

Offen ist neben dem genauen Termin (Sep oder Okt) noch der Austragungsort. Wir könnten den Kurs nach Ulm/Blaubeuren holen, oder auch nach Bad Heilbrunn fahren.

Wer hätte an so etwas ein grundsätzliches (noch unverbindliches) Interesse? Was wären Eure Präferenzen zu Zeit, Ort, Kurslevel?


----------



## bax75 (7. August 2007)

Finde ich eine prima Idee! Ich wäre dabei. 
Mir wäre es am liebsten wenn der Kurs hier in der Gegend statt finden könnte. 
Als Level könnte ich mir etwas zwischen 3 und 4 vorstellen. 
Vom Termin her könnte ich am 22/23.9. oder 6/7.10. 20/21.10. oder 27/28.10.

Vielen Dank schon mal für Dein Engagement!


----------



## carmin (7. August 2007)

Keine Ursache, hab ja selbst was davon


----------



## axx (8. August 2007)

Provision? 

Bin natürlich dabei


----------



## carmin (8. August 2007)

axx schrieb:


> Provision?


nein  -- nen Fahrtechnikkurs. Wenn ich einen ohne Euch wollte, müsst ich mich ja ebenso drum kümmern.


----------



## Fetz (8. August 2007)

Wenn der Termin passt, wäre ich auch gerne dabei!
Zeit: Nicht über den 3. Oktober
Ort: Ulm/Blaubeuren
Level: 3 f.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (8. August 2007)

Hallo ihr Ulmer, 

wollte mich auch mal wieder zu Wort melden. Nach geschlagenen 4 Monaten in der Provinz komme ich am Sonntag wieder nach Hause, diesmal zum Glück für längere Zeit!!!!  Leider wird natürlich pünktlich das Wetter wieder schlechter, schade, ich wäre am WE gerne zum Biken gegangen....

Zum Fahrtechnikseminar: sollte das zusammengehen, wäre ich gerne mit dabei. Zeit habe ich an jedem WE ab 06. September bis 15.Oktober. Lediglich den Oberstdorf-Marathon würde ich sehr gerne mitfahren (letztes September-WE). Level weiss ich net was ich hab, gibts da ne Tabelle/Übersicht??? 

@Axx: schöne Bilder, auf Bild 3 seid ihr unterhalb des Starzeljoch, oder???? Hoffe ihr habt auf der Stutzalpe den hausgemachten Käse vom Helle (Hüttenwirt und Biker, gibt auch super Tourentipps) gegessen, absolut lecker!!!! War Ende Mai mit Freunden über ein verlängertes Wochenende im Kleinwalsertal zum Biken. Haben auch paar super Trails an der Kanzelwand gefunden... Vll. lässt sich mal ein Highlight-WE mit den besten Wegen organisieren???


----------



## kupfermark (8. August 2007)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Lediglich den Oberstdorf-Marathon würde ich sehr gerne mitfahren (letztes September-WE)



Ha, willst Du Dir die Kanzelwand im Ernstfall geben? Werd auch dabei sein , beim Fahrtechnik-Seminar dagegen nicht. 
Der Herbst müsste ja wieder schön werden, wenns jetzt schon so siffig ist. Hatten wir ja letztes Jahr schon.


----------



## junkyjerk (8. August 2007)

oh ja. oberstdorf bin ich auch wieder dabei, nur noch nicht angemeldet... wegen dem wetter mach ich mir dieses jahr fast keine hoffnungen mehr, der zug ist abgefahren...


----------



## Aitschie (8. August 2007)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Ha, willst Du Dir die Kanzelwand im Ernstfall geben? Werd auch dabei sein , beim Fahrtechnik-Seminar dagegen nicht.
> Der Herbst müsste ja wieder schön werden, wenns jetzt schon so siffig ist. Hatten wir ja letztes Jahr schon.



Nachdem ich auf die Kanzelwand von Riezlern aus schonmal raufgefahren bin, will ich im Marathon runter  . OK, "raufgefahren" ist streckenweise zuviel gesagt, eher geschoben..... 

Geht ihr in Oberstdorf auf der kurzen oder der langen Strecke an den Start. Nachdem n Kumpel von mir beim EBM letztes WE über die 100er am Start war und schier gestorben ist, will ich unbedingt die lange Runde ausprobieren. Wenn ich's ins Ziel schaffe, bin ich zufrieden.....
Geht eigentlich noch einer von euch in Oberammergau (16.September) an den Start???


----------



## gasman (8. August 2007)

würd auch gern beim fahrtechnikkurs mitmachen. wär auch bitter nötig ...
komm aber erst am 23.09. vom apennin zurück und kann dann nicht gleich das näxte woe wieder abhauen, das wäre nicht sozialverträglich. mir würds also im oktober am besten reinlaufen. danke.


----------



## carmin (8. August 2007)

Fetz schrieb:


> Zeit: Nicht über den 3. Oktober


Schließt das auch das Wochenende 6./7. Oktober aus?



gasman schrieb:


> komm aber erst am 23.09. vom apennin zurück und kann dann nicht gleich das näxte woe wieder abhauen


Wann gehts da eigentlich los? Wäre ein WoE schon Anfang September drin?



Aitschie schrieb:


> Level weiss ich net was ich hab, gibts da ne Tabelle/Übersicht???


klar, und über die Links beim jeweiligen Level kommst zum zugehörigen Kurs. Also 3 bis 4 finde ich durchaus auch ganz passend.

Hab grade mal nachgefragt und folgendes rausgefunden:

Wir müssen uns ja nicht auf genau einen Level festlegen. Würde uns alle als "ambitionierte Tourenbiker" einschätzen, da hat man wohl sowieso ähnliche Interessen. Kleine Inhomogenitäten sind nicht schlimm, dazulernen kann jeder.

Was die von uns wollen, ist allerdings schon eine Art "Wunschzettel", so dass der Instruktor (oder wie man ihn auch nennen mag) ein Programm zusammenstellen kann. Was würdet Ihr am liebsten üben?

Ich werfe einfach mal "Hinterrad versetzen", "Wheelie" oder auch "Höhlendurchfahrten" in den Raum 
Bad Heilbrunn vs. Ulm/Blaubeuren: Für hier spricht natürlich, dass man nur einer Person die Fahrt/Übernachtung finanzieren müsste, anstatt acht (oder so). Für Heilbrunn spricht, dass sich der Instruktor besser auskennt, und dass es die Blombergbahn gibt. Die fährt aber sowieso nur bei gutem Wetter und wird auch nur einmal genutzt, also nicht in dem Sinne, dass man bikeparkartig viele Abfahrten übt. Da wäre Ulm/Blaubeuren also nicht so sehr im Nachteil.

Es gibt bei Joko auch noch fest organisierte Wochenenden in Heilbrunn mit Zauberfondue und Wellness etc... Das hat uns aber ziemlich abgeschreckt. Joko war jedenfalls voll begeistert davon und hat es wärmstens empfohlen. Komplettpreis wäre 250 Euro (auch etwas abschreckend).
Es gibt an sich keine Mindest-Teilnehmerzahl (wird halt teurer pro Nase), aber maximal zehn, besser acht. Kosten werden am Ende durch TN-Zahl geteilt. Wie gesagt peilen wir einen Zweitageskurs an, damit sichs auch lohnt. Wenn Eintageskurse 69 Euro kosten, sollte man wohl von so 150 Euro ausgehen.
Hat jemand eine Idee, wo man jemanden gut und günstig einquartieren könnte, und gleichzeitig einen kleinen Raum bekommt, um die tags aufgezeichneten Videos anzuschauen?

Auf welchen Trails in Ulm/Blaubeuren würdet Ihr am liebsten üben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (8. August 2007)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Nachdem ich auf die Kanzelwand von Riezlern aus schonmal raufgefahren bin, will ich im Marathon runter  . OK, "raufgefahren" ist streckenweise zuviel gesagt, eher geschoben.....
> 
> Geht ihr in Oberstdorf auf der kurzen oder der langen Strecke an den Start. Nachdem n Kumpel von mir beim EBM letztes WE über die 100er am Start war und schier gestorben ist, will ich unbedingt die lange Runde ausprobieren. Wenn ich's ins Ziel schaffe, bin ich zufrieden.....
> Geht eigentlich noch einer von euch in Oberammergau (16.September) an den Start???



EBM ist auch mehrmals die selbe Runde, mag ich generell nicht so. 
Am 16.09. ist der Einstein-Lauf, 2 Wochen später nach Oberstdorf fahr ich nur wenn das Wetter passt, und dann die lange Runde.


----------



## nyk (8. August 2007)

Servus,

Meld ich mich auch mal wieder zu Wort: Fahrtechnik-Kurs klingt echt sehr gut, vor allem weil ich grade immernoch Zwangspause mach... Ich hoff' mal, dass ich ab Ende August wieder bisschen aufs Bergfahrrad kann, nachdem ich jetzt schon mal mit der Stadtschlampe bisschen üb'... Terminlich bin ich momentan noch ziemlich flexibel, kann mich also der Mehrheit anpassen. Blautal und Umgebung wäre mir als Location allerdings lieber...

Abgesehen davon hab ich mir Oberstdorf auch schon mal vorgenommen, ob kurze oder lange Runde hängt noch bisschen davon ob, wie viel ich (nach meinem Umzug nach Pfuhl) zum Trainieren komm'...  

Gruss, bis bald mal
ds


----------



## Aitschie (9. August 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> klar, und über die Links beim jeweiligen Level kommst zum zugehörigen Kurs. Also 3 bis 4 finde ich durchaus auch ganz passend.
> 
> Ich werfe einfach mal "Hinterrad versetzen", "Wheelie" oder auch "Höhlendurchfahrten" in den Raum



L3 klingt gut, ich werfe noch den BunnyHop mit in die Runde. Komme zwar über viele Bäume bei langsamer Fahrt, aber wenn unser Fahrtechnikprof Tom an der Uni ne Show hinlegt, dann aber hallo!!!!! 



carmin schrieb:


> Auf welchen Trails in Ulm/Blaubeuren würdet Ihr am liebsten üben?



K.A. da ich erst dreimal mit euch in Ulm beim biken war ists mir egal.....


----------



## Fetz (9. August 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> Schließt das auch das Wochenende 6./7. Oktober aus?


Ja leider, bin bis 7.10. weg.



> Was würdet Ihr am liebsten üben?
> Ich werfe einfach mal "Hinterrad versetzen", "Wheelie" oder auch "Höhlendurchfahrten" in den Raum


Höhlendurchfahrten?



> Hat jemand eine Idee, wo man jemanden gut und günstig einquartieren könnte, und gleichzeitig einen kleinen Raum bekommt, um die tags aufgezeichneten Videos anzuschauen?


Gasthof Blautopf. Die haben günstige Fremdenzimmer und ein Nebenzimmer, das wir sicher nutzen könnten. Außerdem kenn ich die Pächterin recht gut.



> Auf welchen Trails in Ulm/Blaubeuren würdet Ihr am liebsten üben?


An 2 Tagen bekommen wir die sicher alle durch, wobei für's Hinterradversetzen die Landsitzle- und Blaufels-Serpentinen am besten wären.


----------



## axx (9. August 2007)

Aitschie schrieb:


> @Axx: schöne Bilder, auf Bild 3 seid ihr unterhalb des Starzeljoch, oder????



Richtig. Bei der Stutzalpe haben wir uns nicht aufgehalten, die komplette Auffahrt war ziemlich von Touris überlaufen. Die Trailabfahrten über die Stutzalpe würden mich ja schon auch interessieren, sind aber wohl nur machbar, wenn die Bergbahn nicht läuft, und ned alles mit Wanderern verstopft ist.



Aitschie schrieb:


> Haben auch paar super Trails an der Kanzelwand gefunden... Vll. lässt sich mal ein Highlight-WE mit den besten Wegen organisieren???



Wie seid ihr denn von der Innerkuhgehrenalpe weiter runter?
Ich kenn nur die Abfahrt über die obere Wiesalpe, da mussten wir doch einiges schieben, weil die Serpentinen (ohne Hinterrad versetzen) kaum fahrbar waren. Aber es gibt da ja noch 3-4 weitere Varianten.

Hab gerade gelesen, das Du auch schon die Tour über den Gerachsattel probiert hast   ich fand sie eigentlich gar nicht so schlimm. 30min Tragen sind ja noch im Rahmen.


----------



## bax75 (9. August 2007)

Sali zämma!

Zum Thema Fahrtechnikkurs: Meine Freundin hätte auch Interesse. 
Termin: 6./7.10. 20/21.10. 27/28.10.
Level: 2-3


Gruß Axel


----------



## carmin (9. August 2007)

Fetz schrieb:


> Höhlendurchfahrten?


Jo, das Dingens hier.

Hmmmmm. Wenn wir jetzt alle Terminwünsche übereinanderlegen, kommt inzwischen die leere Menge raus 

Am 29./30. September oder davor müssten wir auf gasman verzichten
(es sei denn, wir finden eine sozialverträgliche Lösung)
am 6./7. Oktober auf Fetz,
am 13./14. Oktober auf bax75,
am 20./21. Oktober oder danach auf Aitschie.

Also dann bleibt mir ja nur, dem Joko alle diese Wochenenden anzubieten und zu schauen, wann er denn kann. Zu spät im Oktober würd ichs aber auch nicht mehr machen wollen, denn ein paar Gelegenheiten zum Anwenden und Festigen danach fände ich schon gut. Ideal wäre vielleicht sogar schon Anfang September, aber da wirds bei Joko anscheinend schon eng.


----------



## Fetz (10. August 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> Jo, das Dingens hier.


Ah, jetzt ja. Kenn ich auch erst seit einem guten Monat. Inzwischen nehme ich rechts bzw. auf Deinem Bild links den Fels. Dann muss man eigentlich nur noch aufpassen, dass man es unten im Kies verbremst. Ich weiss aber noch, wie ich mich das erste Mal selbst gewundert hatte, dass ich das überhaupt gefahren bin und nicht erst mal geschoben habe.


----------



## Buggi (10. August 2007)

Servus,

ich würde auch gerne bei der Fahrtechnik-Tour mitmachen. Ich habe schon von Jörg, Christian und Melle gehört, dass sowas geplant ist. Mir wäre Anfang September auch am liebsten, um dass gelernte noch zu vertiefen.

Dienstag hat's wieder gutes Wetter. Wieder mal treffen an der Brücke?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Aitschie (10. August 2007)

axx schrieb:


> Wie seid ihr denn von der Innerkuhgehrenalpe weiter runter?
> Ich kenn nur die Abfahrt über die obere Wiesalpe, da mussten wir doch einiges schieben, weil die Serpentinen (ohne Hinterrad versetzen) kaum fahrbar waren. Aber es gibt da ja noch 3-4 weitere Varianten.
> 
> Hab gerade gelesen, das Du auch schon die Tour über den Gerachsattel probiert hast   ich fand sie eigentlich gar nicht so schlimm. 30min Tragen sind ja noch im Rahmen.



Zur Tour Gerachssattel: Wir sind vom Fuss des Ifen über die Schwarzwasserhütte auf den Gerachssattel gefahren. Zumindest war das der Plan......real sind wir weite Teile auf die Schwarzwasserhütte mit dem Bike auf dem Rücken gelaufen. Weg war aufwärts nicht machbar. Im unteren Teil zwar noch gut (erinnert an die alten Militärsträßen in den Alpen), obenraus aber nicht mehr. Und dann mussten wir noch aufs Neuhornbachjoch tragen und zum Schluss nochmal aufs Starzeljoch. Die Runde andersrum macht wahrscheinlich mehr Spaß. 
Von der Stutzaple müssen super Trails runtergehen, haben wir an dem Tag dann leider nicht mehr untergebracht. Aber der Hüttenwirt hat uns noch nen schönen Weg gezeigt, der hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt. Und die Anfahrt auf die Stutzalpe war ein absoluter Traum, so nen geilen Weg/Trail habe ich noch nie unter die Räder gekriegt. Schnell, flüssig mit kleineren Sprüngen, engen Kurven und teilweise anliegerähnliche Kurven möglich   

Von der Inneren Kuhgehrenalpe sind wir über die Wiesalpe abgefahren (Weg. 45 wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, auf jeden Fall der schwere). Wenn man das Hinterrad versetzten kann ein richtiger Traum!!!!! So leider bissle zäh..... aber schieben mussten wir dort eig. nur an 2 Stellen (eine habe ich mit mäßigem Erfolg versucht zu fahren...). Dort soll es auch geile Touren geben hat uns Helle (Hüttenwirt der Stutzalpe) verraten

Paar Bilder von unserem Trip gibts auch in meinem Webalbum

Übrigens: am WE soll das Wetter bisschen besser werden. Würde denn wer auf ne kleine Runde starten???? Ich muss Frustabbau betreiben.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (10. August 2007)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Übrigens: am WE soll das Wetter bisschen besser werden. Würde denn wer auf ne kleine Runde starten????


Sorry, die meisten werden auswärts sein. (kA was ich hier verraten darf )


----------



## wurmspecht (11. August 2007)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Übrigens: am WE soll das Wetter bisschen besser werden. Würde denn wer auf ne kleine Runde starten???? Ich muss Frustabbau betreiben.....



Ich melde mich als stummer Beobachter auch mal zu Wort, das Wetter treibt mich morgen früh nach Lindau, wer also Lust hat...


----------



## Aitschie (11. August 2007)

Lindau hört sich gut an, war dort noch nie. Hab nur ein Problem: sollte bis circa 17Uhr wieder in Ulm sein... wann wolltest du in der Früh los??? Auto oder Bahn???
Erreichst mich unter 0731 86176; alternativ 0176 76781317


----------



## carmin (11. August 2007)

Aitschie schrieb:


> wann wolltest du in der Früh los???


Wirst Dich noch wundern *gg*

Viel Spaß Euch!


----------



## Aitschie (11. August 2007)

Abend Susi, 

habe dich gerade versucht zu erreichen. Aber leider ging nur dein AB dran. Waren mit meinem Opa beim Essen, er hat heute Geburtstag. 
Wenn du morgen fährst, dann kann ich mit dem Auto zu dir kommen. Bin ab morgens 8 Uhr wach, ab da kannst mich auch nochmal anrufen.... Wenn wir nur zu zweit fahren, dann krieg ich auch alles ins Auto rein. Ziel ist mir egal, Tourenführung würde ich mangels eigener Kentnisse dir überlassen 
Hoffe mal, dass es morgen noch hinhaut!


----------



## wurmspecht (12. August 2007)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Bin ab morgens 8 Uhr wach, ab da kannst mich auch nochmal anrufen....  Tourenführung würde ich mangels eigener Kentnisse dir überlassen


Hannes hat gesten noch angerufen, er will mit Reinhardt oder Reiner oder wie der andere heißt, auch fahren, allerdings in Immenstadt. Wir treffen uns heute um 6:45 am hinteren Bahnhofseingang und entscheiden spontan. Vielleicht biste früher wach.
Grüße Susi


----------



## Buggi (13. August 2007)

Hi Leude,

wie wär's mit biken heute um 18 Uhr? Treffen an der Brücke. Falls heute keiner kann, bin ich auch gerne Morgen dazu bereit. Meinetwegen auch schon ab halb 6.

Bis dann
Daniel


----------



## Aitschie (13. August 2007)

Heute (Montag) und Dienstag kann ich leider nicht. Bin bei meiner Freundin in DLG. Ab Mittwoch bin aber wieder in Ulm, also wer dann Zeit hat. Kann mich auch beliebig nach euch richten.....
BTW: nachdem es langsam wieder früher dunkel wird: NightRide???


----------



## immerdraussen (13. August 2007)

Hallo Ulmer, darf an dem Fahrtechnikkus auch jemand von der vorderen Albkannte mitmachen? würd mich echt reizen.
Geht ihr mal wieder auf ne Tour rund um Geislingen?
Auch hier rund um Teck Neufen und Urach gibts nette Trails... ist zwar für Euch nicht so geschikt mit dem Zug zu erreichen, aber die Einladung steht noch.

Grüße Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (13. August 2007)

immerdraussen schrieb:


> Hallo Ulmer, darf an dem Fahrtechnikkus auch jemand von der vorderen Albkannte mitmachen?


Warum auch nicht? Jetzt brauchen wir aber erstmal den Termin und ein Programm, dann schreib ichs hier rein, und die ersten n, die sich melden, sind dabei. Wenns ganz viele Meldungen gibt, können wir natürlich auch zwei Kurse organisieren, vllt auch mit verschiedenen Leveln.


----------



## bax75 (14. August 2007)

Also wie siehts aus mit Biken heut Abend? 18:00?
Ich hätte mal Lust auf den Turm-Trail - den kenn ich bisher noch nicht.
Kommt jemand mit der den kennt?
Gruß Axel


----------



## axx (14. August 2007)

Auf Schlossturm hätte ich auch mal wieder Lust. Wenn wir um 18 Uhr starten, wirds aber sicher Nacht, bis wir heimkommen, und mein Akku ist gerade nicht vollgeladen...
Geht's evtl. auch schon früher?


----------



## Buggi (14. August 2007)

Hi,

also der Turm-Trail sagt mir jetzt leider nichts. Aber wir fahren heute um 18 Uhr die erweiterte Lautertal-Runde. Da kann man schnell aufhören, wenns dunkel wird. Treffen am SWU vor der Brücke.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## junkyjerk (14. August 2007)

@buggi: wer trifft sich vorm swu?

turmrunde? der turm in schelklingen oder welcher turm ist hier gemeint?


----------



## bax75 (14. August 2007)

@jj: Ja ich zumindest meinte den Turm bei Schleklingen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lady_Eve (14. August 2007)

Hi,

@Buggi: Wer fährt mit?
ich werd heute wahrscheinlich auch noch ne Runde (Lautertal) fahren, aber schon um 17 Uhr los machen. Will heute ein langsameres Tempo einschlagen, aber vielleicht überholt mich ja jemand und man sieht sich.


----------



## junkyjerk (14. August 2007)

@all: wer fährt jetzt wann wohin und trifft sich wo?


----------



## junkyjerk (14. August 2007)

@all: treffpunkt brücke über die donau unterhalb roxy um 18uhr. ich nehm vorsichtshalber mal die lampe mit. könnte ja ein wenig länger werden und deshalb dunkel.


----------



## bax75 (14. August 2007)

@axx: Ich hab grad die Lampe (mit vollem Akku) von nyk bei mir zu Hause. Ich denk mal nicht, daß er was dagegen hätte wenn Du die heute benutzt. Ich bring sie auf jeden Fall mal mit.
@all: Also da man jetzt nix mehr von Buggi gehört hat würde ich vorschalgen 1800 Brücke.

Bis dann
Gruß Axel


----------



## junkyjerk (14. August 2007)

jau, buggi kommt auch zur brücke.. bis nachher dann.


----------



## axx (14. August 2007)

@bax: danke für dein Lampen-Angebot, habs leider erst jetzt gelesen, sonst wär ich vermutlich auch mitgekommen


----------



## junkyjerk (14. August 2007)

naja 5 kilo akku haben auch einen gewissen trainingseffekt 

war ne geile tour jungs, vom schlamm her gings eigentlich, war auf den trails im grossen und ganzen trocken, nur aufm gasman-trail wars ordentlich schlammig am anfang.


----------



## bax75 (14. August 2007)

Ja auf den genialen Naturstufen am Turm-Trail hat der Akku-Klumpen im Rucksack schon ziemlich geschoben... aber das schult ja auch den Gleichgewichtssinn  
Hat mir mal wieder super Spaß gemacht heut!


----------



## Aitschie (15. August 2007)

Nachdem ich gestern extrem sportiv war (ganze 300m im See geschwommen) muss ich heut nochmal aufs Rad bevor ich im Urlaub wieder nix mache. Wollte raus Richtung Lauter/Kiesental. Startzeit ist mir relativ (17Uhr??), wer mit will kann sich gerne anschließen...


----------



## carmin (17. August 2007)

*Neues vom Fahrtechnikkurs*

Jetzt macht uns die 2-m-Regel doch Kopfzerbrechen.  Joko würde als Veranstalter für uns haften und möchte dieses Risiko nicht eingehen.  Gibt es in der Umgebung auf bayerischer Seite etwas mit Blaubeuren Vergleichbares?  Wenn nicht, würde ich vorschlagen, zum Kurs doch nach Bad Heilbrunn zu fahren.  Ist auch nicht weiter als die Pfalz  Weitere Vorteile sind, dass die Trainer das Gelände kennen, und gleichzeitig unsere Serpentinen geschont werden.  Als Unterkunft würden die uns dort ein Zwei-Sterne-Hotel organisieren, wo man offenbar prima umsorgt wird und sich wohlfühlen kann.

Termin und Preis stehen noch nicht genau fest.  Muss im Moment nur wissen, ob Ihr mit Bad Heilbrunn auch einverstanden wärt.  Was meint Ihr?  (von ein paar Leuten weiß ichs schon)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## immerdraussen (17. August 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> *Neues vom Fahrtechnikkurs*
> 
> Jetzt macht uns die 2-m-Regel doch Kopfzerbrechen.  Joko würde als Veranstalter für uns haften und möchte dieses Risiko nicht eingehen.  Gibt es in der Umgebung auf bayerischer Seite etwas mit Blaubeuren Vergleichbares?  Wenn nicht, würde ich vorschlagen, zum Kurs doch nach Bad Heilbrunn zu fahren.  Ist auch nicht weiter als die Pfalz  Weitere Vorteile sind, dass die Trainer das Gelände kennen, und gleichzeitig unsere Serpentinen geschont werden.  Als Unterkunft würden die uns dort ein Zwei-Sterne-Hotel organisieren, wo man offenbar prima umsorgt wird und sich wohlfühlen kann.
> 
> Termin und Preis stehen noch nicht genau fest.  Muss im Moment nur wissen, ob Ihr mit Bad Heilbrunn auch einverstanden wärt.  Was meint Ihr?  (von ein paar Leuten weiß ichs schon)



...würde auch nach Heilbrunn mitkommen, kann auch fahren und hab Platz für insgesammt 4 Bikes.

Hat von Euch jetzt Sa und So jemand Lust auf 2 Tage biken in den Bergen??

Felix


----------



## junkyjerk (17. August 2007)

wo willsten hin? gleich für 2 tage.. ist wohl weiter weg oder?


----------



## Aitschie (17. August 2007)

Bad Heilbrunn passt mir auch, der Termin ist mir auch egal. Wie gesagt, bis zum 15.Oktober passt (fast) alles.......

Da ich die nächsten 2 Wochen nicht da bin (2 Wochen Griechenland mit 30°Luft, Sonne und 24°Wasser  ) und auch kein I-Net habe, möchte ich mich hiermit verbindlich zu egal welchem Termin anmelden  
Wünsche euch viel Spaß beim Biken!!


----------



## carmin (17. August 2007)

immerdraussen schrieb:


> Hat von Euch jetzt Sa und So jemand Lust auf 2 Tage biken in den Bergen??


An welche Berge denkst?

Haben uns für Sonntag wieder so eine grauselige Explorationstour mit "absurdesten Tragestrecken" und völlig unfahrbaren Downhills vorgenommen. Also, wer Lust hat und Frühaufsteher ist: Zwei Plätze sind noch frei


----------



## immerdraussen (17. August 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> wo willsten hin? gleich für 2 tage.. ist wohl weiter weg oder?



...ist jetzt doch wieder anders.
Treff mich morgen mitm Kumpel in Riezlern und machen ne Tagestour.
Für Sonntag steht dann nochmal ne Tagestour an. Übernachtung im Gasthof oder im Bus. Wenn jemand mitmöchte fahre um 7 15 Uhr durch Ulm und hab noch Platz für drei Räder und Personen


----------



## carmin (17. August 2007)

Aitschie schrieb:


> ... möchte ich mich hiermit verbindlich zu egal welchem Termin anmelden


Wow  (Vielleicht möchtest aber doch noch ein Preislimit hinterlassen...?)

Viel Spaß dann bei den Hellenen...


----------



## immerdraussen (17. August 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> An welche Berge denkst?
> 
> Haben uns für Sonntag wieder so eine grauselige Explorationstour mit "absurdesten Tragestrecken" und völlig unfahrbaren Downhills vorgenommen. Also, wer Lust hat und Frühaufsteher ist: Zwei Plätze sind noch frei



Wenn Ihr am So irgenwo im Allgäu unterwegs seid sind wir dabei und dann schauen wir mal ob die Trails unfahrbar sind


----------



## carmin (17. August 2007)

immerdraussen schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr am So irgenwo im Allgäu unterwegs seid sind wir dabei und dann schauen wir mal ob die Trails unfahrbar sind


Ich würd mich nicht dafür verbürgen, ob jede Linie, die der axx auf der Karte entdeckt, im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch noch unter "Trail" fällt.


----------



## axx (18. August 2007)

Meine Touren waren bislang immer völlig tragbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (18. August 2007)

tragbar trifft es ja sowas von genau


----------



## bax75 (18. August 2007)

@carmin: Wir (meine Süße und ich) wären auch in Bad Heilbrunn dabei!
Gruß Axel


----------



## torock (18. August 2007)

Ich würd morgen mittragen, falls ihr noch Platz habt und den Post lest


----------



## carmin (18. August 2007)

Das nenn ich Einsatz 

Felix hat auch signalisiert, dass er kommt. Puh, dann stehn wir ja ganz schön unter Druck, dass das ne gescheite Tour wird...


----------



## junkyjerk (18. August 2007)

wohin gehts denn morgen und wann ist wo das treffen? ich würd dann mitkommen...


----------



## axx (18. August 2007)

carmin, wurmspecht und ich treffen uns um 6:45 an Bhf Nebeneingang. Wenn jj und torock mitkommen, hätten wir das BY-Ticket gut ausgenutzt  

Wir fahren mit dem Zug bis Sonthofen, von dort radeln wir nach Hindelang und ein Stück das Imberger Horn rauf, und testen mal den DH des Bikeparks Hindelang. Dann gehts ein sacksteiles Sträßchen auf den Jochschrofen rauf und auf Trail wieder runter. Wenn's uns dann noch nicht reicht, erklimmen wird den Palmenberg und fahren nach Bad Oberdorf ab. Dann zurück nach Sonthofen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (18. August 2007)

hört sich gut an, bin um 6:30uhr am nebeneingang bahnhof... bis morgen dann.. freu mich schon


----------



## axx (19. August 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> Explorationstour mit "absurdesten Tragestrecken" und völlig unfahrbaren Downhills vorgenommen.



Na da hat euch der carmin ja nicht zuviel versprochen 
Tja, schad dass der zweite Trail nicht so der Knaller war, ich hoffe ihr hattet trotzdem Spass. Ich schon  
Schön dass auch ein paar neue Gesichter mit dabei waren  

Ich muss jetzt erstmal mein Schaltauge wieder grad biegen...


----------



## carmin (19. August 2007)

Jo, der Spaßfaktor war groß, trotz der etwas beschwerlichen Uphills und des heiklen Downhills vom Steinbergjoch. Fand die neuen Bekanntschaften ausgesprochen nett, und auch der Abstecher in den Bikepark hat sich voll gelohnt (v.a. wegen des Susi-Fanclubs).

Hier noch ein paar Fotos...

Tag beginnt (trotz AKW) recht harmonisch 





Zur Abwechslung ein fahrbarer Downhill:





Weiß nicht, ob jemand an die Schlammschlacht erinnert werden möchte...





Dafür hatten wir hier wieder einen Stimmungsaufheller gefunden:





Und am Ende gabs noch ne Intensivdusche (wenigstens sind die Reifen jetzt supersauber).


----------



## torock (19. August 2007)

Richtig nass bin ich auf der Heimfahrt zum Glück nicht mehr geworden. Der trockene Dreck ging sogar recht gut runter vom Körper und die Schuhe strahlen wieder, zwar noch vor Nässe von der warmen Dusche daheim, aber dieser Zustand wird sich in jeder Hinsicht ändern.

Wieviel HM waren es heute eigentlich?
Hast schöne Fotos gemacht :-D


----------



## carmin (19. August 2007)

axx, wie hat sich Dein Schaltauge überhaupt verbogen?



torock schrieb:


> Wieviel HM waren es heute eigentlich?


1500

Interessant finde ich, dass der Up- und Downhill am Imberger Horn fast gleich steil aussehen.


----------



## britta-ox (19. August 2007)

Also mir hats richtig Spaß Gemacht !

Das hat ich ja noch nie, dass ich auf so nen Haufen so netter Leut gestossen bin, die mit mir solidarisch den Berg rab schoben... 
War echt spassig !

Freu mich euch mal kennengelernt zu haben und hoffe, man sieht sich mal wieder !

wünsch euch allen ne schöne Woche!

Grüßle Britta


----------



## kupfermark (19. August 2007)

So, das war glaub auch das erste mal, dass Ihr in den Bergen wart und ich nicht neidisch bin. 
War nämlich selber mit gasman in den Alpen! Wir haben ne *2*-Tages-Tour mit dem RR gemacht. In Lindau gings los, durchs Rheintal nach Chur, dann über Lenzerheide und Albulapass nach St Moritz, dort in der Ju-He gepennt und heut über Chiavenna und den Splügen-Pass bis Thusis und mit dem Zug wieder heim. Nass sind wir auch 2-3 mal geworden, war trotzdem ne tolle Tour


----------



## nyk (20. August 2007)

Tja den Part mit dem neidisch sein übernehm' dann ich... Aber so ein WE mit Umzug ist ja auch was tolles  
Sieht ja nach 'ner ganz netten Tour aus die ihr da gemacht habt. Fahrtechnik-Kurs auch auswärts sollte kein Problem sein, das WE am 15. Sept. wäre für mich mittlerweile eher unpraktisch.
Ich werd mich dann demnächst mal wieder auf's Mountainbike wagen, wahrscheinlich aber eher eine privatrunde, um mal auszutesten, was mein Handgelenk so dazu meint -- bevor ich dann wieder mit euch die fiesen Trails runter "muss" 

Grüsse, bis bald,
DS


----------



## immerdraussen (20. August 2007)

War wirklich ne tolle Tour mit ner netten Truppe, hat spaß gemacht und freu mich wenns mal wieder klapt.
Für jj und alle die sich für alte Flugzeuge interessieren 
www.oldtimer.wolf-hirth.de

Grüße Felix


----------



## gasman (20. August 2007)

ich hab noch ein paar handybilder vom wochenende. 
haben gestern auch mit großem erfolg die regenklamotten getestet .

weiss schon, is eigentlich das falsche forum, war aber trotzdem spassig.

sowohl das albula- wie auch das splügengebiet scheint vom ersten aspekt nicht ganz ungeeignet für geländefahrradschnellfahrfreunde zu sein.

@ junkyjerk: hey wassislos, dachte wir sehen uns am woe? die jungs vom bikeline hatten wohl andere vorstellungen, wie du??
wegen der karten mach dir aber kein stress. hab genügend material für den lago.

schöne zeit an alle, geh zum woe in urlaub und vorher wirds bei mir wohl nix mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (20. August 2007)

@gasman: bikeline wÃ¼rden mein bike wohl nehmen, aber die wollen dann, dass ich ein teureres bike nehme und ich wollte eigentlich nicht 2000â¬ fÃ¼rn rennrad ausgeben. wann fÃ¤hrst du denn anÂ´n gardasee?

@all: habe in meine galerie mal noch ein paar fotos vom besame-mucho eingestellt. danke nochmal an don stefano.


----------



## Fetz (20. August 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @all: habe in meine galerie mal noch ein paar fotos vom besame-mucho eingestellt. danke nochmal an don stefano.


Super, sind klasse geworden!


----------



## wurmspecht (20. August 2007)

Wollte auch noch meinen Sonntags-Senf dazu geben: war echt wieder toll gestern. War lustig, mit einem Rad heim zu kommen, das sauberer ist als man selber...
Grüße Susi


----------



## gasman (20. August 2007)

@junkyjerk-am samstag mit der letzten reisewelle. ich flipp jetzt schon aus beim gedanken an den verkehr.


----------



## junkyjerk (20. August 2007)

@gasman: lass uns vorher noch mal treffen, ich kann dir noch 2 absolut geile touren zeigen, zumindest auf der karte oder aufm laptop. wann hasten die woche mal abends zeit, dann komm ich mitm christian vorbei.


----------



## carmin (20. August 2007)

Hat am kommenden Wochenende (entweder Sa oder So) jemand Lust auf einen Beikparkbesuch?



nyk schrieb:


> Tja den Part mit dem neidisch sein übernehm' dann ich...


Ach neidisch, worauf, wozu... Jeder lebt eins von sechseinhalb Milliarden Menschenleben, und es gibt wohl jeden Tag Milliarden von Dingen, die man verpasst und die vielleicht spaßig wären. Kann man sich mit abfinden 



gasman schrieb:


> hab genügend material für den lago.


Wie, vorm Apenninencross noch kurz nen Lago-Urlaub? Hoffe, Du hast das alles sozialverträglich eingefädelt.



junkyjerk schrieb:


> @all: habe in meine galerie mal noch ein paar fotos vom besame-mucho eingestellt. danke nochmal an don stefano.


"ein paar" ist gut. gar nicht gemerkt, dass einer da so fleißig am Bilderschießen war.


----------



## axx (20. August 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> Hat am kommenden Wochenende (entweder Sa oder So) jemand Lust auf einen Beikparkbesuch?



Hab doch schon x-mal gesagt, dass ich sehr gern mitkäme, und auch mitm Auto hinfahren würd. Und jetzt willst du das zum 2. Mal ohne mich machen


----------



## carmin (20. August 2007)

ähm,

1. erstmal Wetter abwarten
2. ich hab auch noch öfter Lust auf Beikpark
3. was soll ich denn sonst anstellen, wenn niemand da ist, der so geile Trails raussucht?


----------



## rohstrugel (20. August 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> "ein paar" ist gut. gar nicht gemerkt, dass einer da so fleißig am Bilderschießen war.


Jetzt aber carmin, denk nochmal scharf nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (20. August 2007)

@ carmin- lago mit familie; das wird ein ritt zum und auf dem vulkan; mach das mal sozialverträglich, ohne dass das soziale netz reisst. dann 1 woche arbeiten zum erholen und dann apennin fürs ernsthafte.
@ junkyjerk- geht eigentlich nur noch der donnerstag abend, wenn du da zeit hast. wg. rr; wenn du es echt billig haben willst, schau dir mal die poison bikes an; kann man im internet angucken, beim jehle bestellen und zusammenbauen lassen. also wenn du gar keine emotionen hast, kannst du ein einsteigerteil mit komplett 105er für 799 holen. für 1-2 hunnis mehr kriegst du schon ne carbongabel und halbwegs brauchbare systemlaufräder. wenn du so ca. 1,1 kilo investierst, bist du schon im guten mittelfeld. am rr zählt technik viel weniger als beim mtb. bei deinem gewicht und deiner leistungsklasse ist jeder euro mehr ein schritt richtung emotion. 2 kilo beim bikeline ist zu viel knete zum ausprobieren. alternativ gibts noch cross-renner. hat auch charme, mit dem rr nicht am feldweg die flatter ums material zu kriegen.


----------



## carmin (20. August 2007)

Hey gasman, in Hindelang gibts 23 Kilo Emotion zum Ausleihen. Ohne Flatter ums Material.

ps @ rohstrugel: Ja so ein paar Mal hab ich am Wegesrand ein paar Leute wahrgenommen


----------



## gasman (20. August 2007)

@carmin- mit kilo meinte ich kilo knete, nicht kilo material. 
-hab ausserdem den fehler gemacht, auf junky's fotogalerie zu gehen...hey da krieg ich echt das grauen, voll die monturen. wie die yedi ritter. die seite darf meine frau nie sehen, sonst macht sie die kindersperre in den computer und ich bin draussen.


----------



## carmin (21. August 2007)

*Neues vom Fahrtechnikkurs*


Wir hätten jetzt zwei Terminangebote:

(a) 29./30. September
(b) 13./14. Oktober

Da an beiden Terminen mindestens einer keine Zeit hat, bleibt uns wohl nur, eine Mehrheitsentscheidung zu machen. Ich schlage vor, dass wir den Termin wählen, an dem die meisten *können* und nur bei Gleichstand danach gehen, was die meisten *wollen*. (Zu kompliziert? Hoffe nicht... )

Bitte meldet Euch jetzt also verbindlich an. Hier oder per Mail. Die Anmeldung ist nur hinfällig, wenn der Termin auf ein Wochenende fällt, zu dem Ihr erklärt habt, nicht zu können.
Wenn Ihr mehr Infos braucht, schreibt ne Mail. Insbesondere den Preis will ich hier jetzt nicht reinschreiben. Ich finde ihn aber fair. Ihr könnt, wenn Ihr wollt, für Eure Anmeldung aber gerne auch ein Preislimit setzen.
Es ist kein Problem, wenn wir 12 oder 14 Leute werden, denn dann kriegen wir zwei Trainer. Bei mehr Anmeldungen versuchen wir, ne Lösung zu finden, notfalls entscheidet die Reihenfolge der Anmeldung.
Ort: Überraschend hat "Frau Joko" (Birgit ) noch gesagt, dass es neben Heilbrunn auch die Möglichkeit gäbe, den Kurs auf den Isartrails und im "Bombenkrator" abzuhalten. Distanz wäre wohl vergleichbar, technisch mehr geboten, wahrscheinlich ists voller, und die Übernachtung etwas teurer.

So etwa könntet Ihr Euch anmelden (Nichtzutreffendes streichen ):

Ich kann prinzipiell an folgenden Terminen teilnehmen:
(a) 29./30. September
(b) 13./14. Oktober
Für den Fall, dass der Kurs auf obengenannte(n) Termin(e) fällt, melde ich mich verbindlich an.

Optionale Angaben:
Ich möchte nicht teilnehmen, wenn die Kursgebühr (OHNE Fahrt/Übernachtung etc) XXX Euro überschreitet.
Ich bevorzuge Termin (a) / (b) / habe keine Präferenz.
Ich bevorzuge Bad Heilbrunn / München Süd / habe keine Präferenz​
Hoffe, dass ich nix vergessen hab und dass wir das gut über die Bühne kriegen. Danke!


----------



## nyk (21. August 2007)

moin

@carmin erstmal super lob fuer die organisation ! 
ich könnte an beiden terminen, da am 29./30.9 allerdings der Oberstdorf Marathon ist, wäre mir 13./14.10 lieber. Am 13./14. würde ich also schonmal auf jeden fall mitkommen. preislimit fuer 2 tage kurs muesste ich mir aus den fingern saugen, aber wenn du sagst der preis ist fair, vertrau' ich dir da einfach mal... Bad Heilbrunn oder München ist wurscht, wuerde auch ein auto anbieten können (wenn das denn ein thema wird...)

gruss,
ds


----------



## gasman (21. August 2007)

der september termin geht bei mir sicher net, im oktober kann ich stand heute nur kurzfristig entscheiden, ob beide tage möglich sind. also keine rücksichtnahme auf mich. falls es im oktober kurzfristig geht, spring ich auf, ansonsten hab ich pech gehabt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bax75 (21. August 2007)

@fetz: Hab gesehen, daß Du auch schon in den Dolomiten unterwegs warst. Ich fahr nächste Woche mit meiner Freundin nach Cortina. Hast Du noch irgendwelche Geheimtipps auf lager?

@carmin: Muß noch sehen wie wir das mit dem Kurs hin bekommen. Ich meld mich asap.


----------



## Fetz (21. August 2007)

bax75 schrieb:


> @fetz: Hab gesehen, daß Du auch schon in den Dolomiten unterwegs warst. Ich fahr nächste Woche mit meiner Freundin nach Cortina. Hast Du noch irgendwelche Geheimtipps auf lager?


Wir sind die Dolomitenrunde nach Stanciu gefahren. 
Highlights: Fojedöra Tal, Strudelkopf, Knappenfußtal, Fanes, Schlüterhütte über Kreuzjoch.
Landschaftlich ein Traum, die Trails/Wege selbst fanden wir nicht so berauschend. Trotz Stancius Angabe "Schiebeanteil 0%" gab es jeden Tag ordentlich zu schieben, was auf die Dauer einfach nervte. Wir haben jedenfalls alle festgestellt, dass uns zum Biken die "Ecke" Chur - Livigno - Sta. Maria - Poschiavo wesentlich besser gefällt.


----------



## carmin (22. August 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> Bitte meldet Euch jetzt also verbindlich an. Hier oder per Mail.


Sorry, war etwas missverständlich: Bei Interesse doch bitte _mir_ Bescheid geben, nicht Joko 

Im Moment steht die Terminwahl (bei neun Meldungen) 8:7 für den September.


----------



## bax75 (22. August 2007)

OK: Meine Freundin und ich würden im Oktober auch mitkommen. Damit steht die Termin-Waage auf 8/9 für Oktober 

Edit: Uns beiden wäre Bad Heilbrunn lieber


----------



## Buggi (24. August 2007)

Wie sieht's mit Biken heute aus? Ich wollte mal wieder ein paar Spitzkehren üben. Nur was kleines mit dem Antennentrail vielleicht. Ich steh ab halb 5 zur Verfügung.

Gruß
Buggi


----------



## junkyjerk (24. August 2007)

@buggi: in blaubeuren hats auch nen schönen serpentinentrail. da hats etliche enge spitzkehren.


----------



## tbird (24. August 2007)

der soll aber am ende relativ unfahrbar sein....


----------



## Fetz (24. August 2007)

Mit ein bischen Übung geht da alles - gegen Ende sowieso.


----------



## sharkslayer (24. August 2007)

so, nachdem ich heute zum erstenmal seit ca. 3 monaten mein rad wieder "ausgeführt" habe, melde ich mich auch wieder zurück. bin halt eher der schlechtwetter und im-dunkeln fahrer ;-)

110kg ... aber wird wieder


----------



## carmin (24. August 2007)

Hey, welcome back... 110 Kilo  Musst mal wieder Deine Kohlsuppenkur machen. Und beiken natürlich.



sharkslayer schrieb:


> so, nachdem ich heute zum erstenmal seit ca. 3 monaten mein rad wieder "ausgeführt" habe, melde ich mich auch wieder zurück. bin halt eher der schlechtwetter und im-dunkeln fahrer ;-)


Dann scheinst ja nicht in Ulm gewesen zu sein, wenn die letzten drei Monate durchgängig gutes Wetter war 

Serpentinentrail: ach, es gibt doch so einige, wahrscheinlich redet Ihr gar nicht vom gleichen...

Neues vom Kurs: Wir werden wohl zehn bis zwölf Leute sein (zweieinhalb hadern noch...). Dadurch steigt der Gruppenpreis etwas (weil stressiger für die Guides *g*), aber für den einzelnen bleibt sichs gleich.

Zum Ort hab ich auch nochmal nachgefragt. Meine Befürchtung, dass die Isartrails überlaufen seien, konnte Joko nicht bestätigen; vielmehr meinte er, dass es dort vielfältiger sei und auch mehr Platz gebe, um mal um einen Spot rumzustehen. Er würds dort bevorzugen. Er schaut mal, wo er uns günstig unterbekommen kann (ich nehm an, dass hier niemand auf einem Nobelhotel mit Whirlpool etc besteht).

Zum Termin: Es gibt dreie, die im September nicht können (immerdraussen, bax und Begleitung), plus gasman (wollte ja nicht mitgezählt werden) gegenüber einem, der im Oktober nun wohl nicht kann (Tom). Das bringt mich etwas in die Klemme, weil ich wirklich niemandem absagen möchte. Vielleicht lässt sich Tom ja noch "umstimmen"... So sind wir zu 90%-iger Sicherheit im Oktober dran. (Dass zur gleichen Zeit ein offener Kurs in Heilbrunn stattfindet, kommt dem nicht in die Quere.)

Sobald es weitere Details gibt, geb ich wieder Bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fetz (24. August 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> Serpentinentrail: ach, es gibt doch so einige, wahrscheinlich redet Ihr gar nicht vom gleichen...


Es gibt um Blaubeuren rum einen am Ende relativ unfahrbaren Serpentinentrail?

Zum Kurs: Machen das bei 10-12 Personen mehrere Trainer oder tut sich das einer alleine an? Falls wir noch ein paar Mitfahrer brauchen zum aufsplitten, könnten ich mal runfragen.


----------



## carmin (24. August 2007)

Fetz schrieb:


> Es gibt um Blaubeuren rum einen am Ende relativ unfahrbaren Serpentinentrail?


Das mit "unfahrbar" hab ja nicht ich gesagt 

(Aber falsch ist die Aussage nicht, denn wo das Ende ist, hängt ja auch von Deiner Fahrtrichtung ab *g*)



Fetz schrieb:


> Zum Kurs: Machen das bei 10-12 Personen mehrere Trainer oder tut sich das einer alleine an? Falls wir noch ein paar Mitfahrer brauchen zum aufsplitten, könnten ich mal runfragen.


Wir haben auf jeden Fall zwei Trainer. Betreuungsverhältnis von 1:6 find ich sehr gut. Für den Fall, dass kurzfristig noch jemand ausfällt, könnten wir vielleicht auch noch Mitfahrer brauchen, aber frag allenfalls mit Vorbehalt rum, ohne den Leuten zu viel Hoffnung zu machen.

Wenns gut war, spricht ja nix dagegen, dass wir irgendwann eine neue Runde organisieren.


----------



## bax75 (24. August 2007)

@axx, wurmspecht, et al.
Wie siehts bei euch diesen Sonntag aus? Plant Ihr wieder eine Ausfahrt? Ich wäre sogar gewill früh aufzustehen  
Ich hätte mal Lust mir ein par von den Trails anzusehen die aitschie neulich beschrieben hat. Bin aber auch für alle sonstigen Schandtaten zu haben.


----------



## carmin (24. August 2007)

Also zumindest axx und wurmspecht sind zum Biken gen Bozen aufgebrochen...


----------



## carmin (26. August 2007)

Soderle, ich hoffe, Ihr hattet einen genauso schönen Biketag wie wir in Wildbad. Wetterbedingungen waren ja traumhaft, gegen später fast schon zu heiß, bin jetzt auch hundemüde und daher nur kurz das Fazit: geil-geil-geil. Muss da unbedingt wieder hin.

Fotos hab ich leider fast keine zustande gebracht heute. Fuhr meistens sowieso hinter Hubi, oder ich konnte nicht anhalten, oder die Stelle war nicht spektakulär genug, oder ich habe zu früh oder zu spät abgedrückt ... wie da:


----------



## axx (26. August 2007)

Auch sehr geil: Bozen


----------



## carmin (27. August 2007)

Sieht auch nach sehr gutem Wetter aus! Wars heiß? Waren das die Touren wie geplant? Wie wars am Mendelkamm?


----------



## axx (27. August 2007)

Fährt heut abend jemand? Ich würd das Wetter evtl. für eine kleine Feierabend-Runde nutzen, falls ich's rechtzeitig aus der Firma schaff.


----------



## kupfermark (27. August 2007)

Kann heut net mitfahren, aber:

Unsere Zwetschgen sind reif! 5 Bäume hängen voll, also wer will kann jeder Zeit zum Ernten kommen! Am Besten die Woche noch, danach sind sie bestimmt weniger lecker.

Gruss
KM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fetz (27. August 2007)

Ich wollte heute auch noch eine kleine Runde drehen. Wenn's Euch Richtung Blaubeuren verschlägt, würde ich mich gerne anschließen.


----------



## sharkslayer (27. August 2007)

wenns nicht zu frueh losgeht waere ich auch dabei


----------



## carmin (27. August 2007)

axx schrieb:


> ... würd ... evtl.  ... falls ...





Fetz schrieb:


> ... wollte ... Wenn ... würde ...





sharkslayer schrieb:


> ... wenns ... waere ...


Hey Leute, mehr Mut zur Entschlossenheit! 

(Mir dud älles weh, i fahr heid ned.)

KM: Sind das Eure Zwetschgen?


----------



## sharkslayer (27. August 2007)

ups - sehe grade ich habe heute dienst  

womit sich dann auch der konjunktiv erledigt haette ...


----------



## kupfermark (27. August 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> KM: Sind das Eure Zwetschgen?



Jo, wachsen bei mir im Garten und können eimerweise mitgenommen werden!


----------



## axx (27. August 2007)

Tja dann brech ich halt alleine auf...
@Fetz: bis Blaubeuren werd ich's heut dann nicht schaffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fetz (27. August 2007)

Geht klar, dann ein anderes Mal.


----------



## Buggi (28. August 2007)

Moin,

ich habe in der letzten Zeit einfach mal ein bißchen Fahrtechnik selber geübt. Immer nur Touren fahren bringt einen ja auch nicht unbedingt weiter, wenn man gewisse Techniken üben will. Wie schaut's? Hat von euch jemand Bock mitzumachen? Wir bauen Hindernisse auf und probieren den Bunnyhob drüber, trainieren das Umsetzen, Wheely, Gleichgewicht, Rückwärtsfahren,...
Ich denke einfach, dass man so das Bikehandling deutlich verbessern kann. Zusammen kann man sich dann auch Tipps geben, oder der eine filmt den anderen. Bock?

Gruß
Buggi


----------



## carmin (28. August 2007)

Gute Sache! Hatten wir schon öfter mal vor, aber nie dauerhaft zustande gebracht. Hätte mit dem RKU-Parkhaus sogar ne nette Location dafür


----------



## bax75 (28. August 2007)

@Buggi: Hätte ich auch Interesse dran. Jetzt sind aber erst mal 2 Wochen Dolomiten angesagt. Danach gern.


----------



## tbird (28. August 2007)

@buggi: das hört sich interessant an!

wann, wo?


----------



## junkyjerk (28. August 2007)

ja buggi sag mal wann und wo?


----------



## carmin (29. August 2007)

Wie wärs mit Donnerstag 20 Uhr aufm RKU-Parkhaus? Nur, um mal einen Vorschlag in die Runde zu werfen.


----------



## Buggi (29. August 2007)

Hi,

20 Uhr? Hat's da Licht? Ich hoffe ich bin Donnerstag wieder hergestellt, dann bin ich dabei. Mir ist's am Montag bei nem Bunnyhop mal richtig übel in den Rückenmuskel gefahren. Aber die Akupunktur und die Spritzen haben gestern einiges wieder gut gemacht. Mal sehen.

Gruß
Buggi


----------



## carmin (29. August 2007)

Buggi schrieb:


> 20 Uhr? Hat's da Licht?


Jipp, das ist ja das Schöne. Und wenns regnet, hats auch ein Dach...



Buggi schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich bin Donnerstag wieder hergestellt, dann bin ich dabei.


... und ein Krankenhaus ist auch in der Nähe 

Wie gesagt, nur ein Vorschlag; wer mag, kann kommen, ich hab Zeit.


----------



## junkyjerk (29. August 2007)

donnerstag 20uhr hört sich doch gut an. da bin ich wohl dabei...

@buggi: gute besserung wünsch ich dir dann mal, wars ein eingeklemmter nerv oder ein bandscheibenvorfall. hatte ich auch mal beim biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbird (29. August 2007)

donnerstag is GAAAANZ schlecht weil ich da meinen junggesellenabschied feier


----------



## Buggi (29. August 2007)

@ Jörg: War... ist wohl sowas wie ein Krampf. Meine Rückenmuskeln sind knochenhart. Ich hab das manchmal. Hilft nur Entspannung, Wärmflasche, Salbe und naja, wenns ganz schlimm ist, spiel ich Nadelkissen. Hoffentlich bin ich morgen dabei. Ansonsten können wir das ja gelegentlich wiederholen. Ich find das nämlich genauso wichtig wie Kondition und Kraft.

Bis Donnerstag
...hoff ich


----------



## nyk (29. August 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> Jipp, das ist ja das Schöne. Und wenns regnet, hats auch ein Dach...
> 
> ... und ein Krankenhaus ist auch in der Nähe



Und ich vermute, dass man sich da auch irgendwo findet (so ein parkhaus muesste ja halbwegs uebersichtlich sein).... Weiss noch nicht ob ich auch vorbei schau', nötig wärs ja...

gruesse,
ds


----------



## carmin (29. August 2007)

Hm, also wenn Ihr nix gegen das Parkhaus habt... is ganz einfach zu finden.  ZB von der Ochsensteige zur Uni West, am blauen Hörsaal drunter durch, weiter nördlich auf dem Max-Bentele-Weg, der zur rohrartigen Unterführung unter dem Berliner Ring führt.  Kurz bevor der Weg zur Unterführung abtaucht, kann man rechts über die Wiese auf einen Parkplatz.  Da schräg rechts halten und die Fahrspur Richtung RKU hoch.  Das Parkhaus ist gleich an der linken Seite mit zwei Zufahrtsrampen.  Auf der obersten Ebene ist später am Abend nix mehr los und alles schön beleuchtet.


----------



## junkyjerk (30. August 2007)

du meinst also das parkhaus beim bwk und beim rku?


----------



## Buggi (30. August 2007)

Ich komm nicht. Lasse mich noch mal mit Nadeln stechen. Aber es wäre gut, wenn wir das wiederholen.

Gruß
Buggi


----------



## junkyjerk (30. August 2007)

@buggi: na dann mal gute besserung.

@all: ich komm mit judith und alexey. bis heute abend dann.


----------



## axx (30. August 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> Jipp, das ist ja das Schöne. Und wenns regnet, hats auch ein Dach...



Hmm. Als wir das letzte Mal um 21 Uhr da waren, waren doch die überdachten Etagen alle noch gut zugeparkt. Weiss nicht, obs so gut ist, zwischen den geparkten Autos rumzugurken?
Aber auf dem Sonnendeck wird's schon gehen. Wetter sieht ja grad gut aus


----------



## carmin (30. August 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> du meinst also das parkhaus beim bwk und beim rku?


RKU, ja.


junkyjerk schrieb:


> @all: ich komm mit judith und alexey.


Panzerschiff...?


axx schrieb:


> Hmm. Als wir das letzte Mal um 21 Uhr da waren, waren doch die überdachten Etagen alle noch gut zugeparkt. Weiss nicht, obs so gut ist, zwischen den geparkten Autos rumzugurken?
> Aber auf dem Sonnendeck wird's schon gehen.


Sieht man ja dann. Am Wochenende ist es auch unten ziemlich leer. Und gestern so um 20:30 war auf dem "Sonnendeck" nur noch ein einsames Auto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (30. August 2007)

wann sollen wir uns dann heute abend dort treffen? 20uhr oder wann?


----------



## carmin (30. August 2007)

War nur ein Vorschlag. Wenn zu spät, könnt Ihr ja vorher noch ne kleine Runde (zB durch Lauter- und Kiesental) drehen. Werde vermutlich vorher selbst noch bei KM vorbeischauen  denn morgen ist alles zu spät


----------



## junkyjerk (30. August 2007)

pflaumen pflücken oder??


----------



## nyk (30. August 2007)

Hi zusammen,

bei mir wird's heute mit Fahrtechnik Training nix mehr... zu viel Hausarbeit die noch unerledigt ist  

euch viel spass,
bis bald


----------



## carmin (30. August 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> pflaumen pflücken oder??


Zwetschgen zopfen ... Sind voll lecker  
Danke auch für die vielen Tips heut!


----------



## axx (30. August 2007)

Ich fand die Parkhaus-Session heut eine super Sache! Zu siebt machts gleich viel mehr Spass als wenn man alleine rumgurkt  
Das sollten wir bald mal wiederholen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurmspecht (31. August 2007)

Das hört sich ja sehr nützlich an, da hätte ich auch mal Interesse, mitzuüben ...


----------



## frogbite (31. August 2007)

Hi Leute, 
gibt´s das auch mal als Anfängerkurs?
F.B.


----------



## carmin (31. August 2007)

Wenn Du die Parkhausssession meinst... das war ja kein Kurs.  Freilich darf da jeder kommen (sogar ich) und bekommts geduldig erklärt.


----------



## frogbite (31. August 2007)

Hi, carmin,
super, warte dann mal auf die nächste Session, zum RKU habe ich´s eh nur fünf Minuten weit.

F.B.


----------



## junkyjerk (31. August 2007)

vielleicht machen wir das mit der fahrtechnik mal auf wöchentlicher basis, wenn nicht dann vielleicht wenigstens 14-tägig, denn ein wenig muss man da schon dranbleiben, denn übung macht den meister.


----------



## Buggi (31. August 2007)

Jau bitte, immerhin wollte ich von meiner Idee auch was haben. 
Bin auch bald wieder fit und kann mitmachen. Habt Ihr auch ein paar Hinternisse und so gehabt? Über was drüberspringen und so?
Die Idee mit dem regelmäßigen Training find ich super. Dann bin ich nächstes Jahr doch ein wenig geschickter unterwegs.


----------



## junkyjerk (31. August 2007)

hindernisse hatten wir jetzt, ausser einem karton, nichts. haben eher umsetzen und balancieren geübt.


----------



## Aitschie (2. September 2007)

Melde mich dann auch mal wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück.....ganz schön frisch habt ihrs hier!!!!! Erst ne Woche segeln mit 9 Leuten, danach noch 5Tage auf Samos und als Abschluss 2 Tage in Athen. Super sonnig, schön braun geworden und viel auf und am Wasser gewesen. Wer sich selbst quälen will, kann sich die Bilder anschauen.....

So und nun die wichtigen Dinge: zweite Hälfte meiner Rennsaison steht und meine Form ist, sagen wir verbesserungsbedürftig. Wer will wann fahren???? Bin tagsüber in Günzburg im Praktikum, abends hab ich aber eig. immer Zeit....


----------



## junkyjerk (2. September 2007)

@aitschie: na dann sag ich mal herzlich willkommen zurück in good old rainy germany und danke, dass du unser team bei der kult-bike-night verstärken willst. bis spätestens nächsten samstag dann.


----------



## axx (2. September 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> vielleicht machen wir das mit der fahrtechnik mal auf wöchentlicher basis



Wie wärs kommenden Donnerstag, 20 Uhr, bekannte Location?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (2. September 2007)

donnerstag sieht gut aus, hoffentlich regnets nicht allzu sehr die woche. müssen noch ein wenig trainieren für die kult-bike-night.


----------



## axx (2. September 2007)

Wie gut ist die Strecke bei der Kult-Bike-Night eigentlich ausgeleuchtet? Braucht man eine Powerlampe, oder kommt man da auch mit einer normalen Akku-Funzel durch?

Ist die Strecke technisch einfach oder schwierig?
Kostet das Nachmelden nochmal extra Gebühr? 40 EUR Startgeld sind ja schon mal ordentlich...

Wer ist denn von den GFSFF alles am Start?

Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## kupfermark (2. September 2007)

Ich muss die Woche auf jeden Fall nochmal aufs Bike, habs seit Besame Mucho nicht mehr bewegt. Mo oder Di wär mir am liebsten, Mi geht nicht. 

Gruss
Mark

@axx: 
1. Strecke ist gut ausgeleuchtet, richtig brauchen tut man eine Lampe eigentlich gar nicht, die meisten fahren ohne. Ist aber lustiger mit Lichtdusche.
2. Strecke ist technisch einfach. Rundkurs von nem Kilometer mit ein paar hm. 
3. Nachmelde-Gebühr- Keine Ahnung, auf der HP steht nix, allerdings war letztes Jahr das Teilnehmerlimit erreicht..

Achso, gemeldet sind jj, ich und aitschie ist auch noch dabei.


----------



## tbird (3. September 2007)

hi!

es meldet sich ein frisch vermählter ehegatte zurück *fg*

mannomann war das ein Wochenende 

hm...und dann hab ich gleich auch noch ne frage:  hat jemand zufällig ne gescheite lampe abzugeben? mir geht meine sigma mirage so langsam auf den senkel (werd sie heute mal probeweise auf schalter umbauen) und bald kommt die dunkle jahreszeit...

ps: nächste fahrtechnik-session wär ich jedenfalls dabei


----------



## junkyjerk (3. September 2007)

@tbird: na dann alles gute für euch 2..


----------



## tbird (3. September 2007)

danke!

irgendwie ist es schon komisch. 

verändert hat sich im prinzip nichts. wir sind immer noch zusammen, wir lieben uns immer noch, und dennoch fühlt es sich anders / komisch an...kein plan wie man das beschreiben kann 

bin einfach glücklich :]


----------



## junkyjerk (3. September 2007)

@tbird: na das ist doch das wichtigste: glücklich sein... also dann bis die tage..


----------



## kupfermark (3. September 2007)

@tbird: von mir auch Glückwünsche. Wg der Lampe: Bau Dir halt auch eine, hat sich bewährt!

Gruss
Mark


----------



## Buggi (3. September 2007)

Moinsen,

ich komm am Donnerstag auch. Von mir aus auch schon eher.

Bit denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (3. September 2007)

tbird schrieb:


> bin einfach glücklich :]



Das ist doch das Wichtigste. Auch von meiner Seite die herzlichsten Glückwünsche!!!! 

Bau der Lampe ist echt easy, hab sogar ich hingekriegt. Wennst willst, können wir das Projekt zusammen machen. Wollte mir ne zweite Lampe kaufen und eine meiner beiden dann bei Ebay verkaufen.

wegen biken: Würde mich am Do euch anschließen. Treffzeit und -punkt?? Vorher schauts wohl eher regnerisch aus


----------



## tbird (3. September 2007)

hi aitschie,

jau so ne lampe wäre genau das richtige für den Helm denke ich  Allerdings würde ich evtl. auf Li-Ion gehen weil weniger gewicht 

Meld dich einfach, wenn du bauen willst!


----------



## Aitschie (3. September 2007)

Bauen werd ich, fragt sich nur nach der Zeit. Vll. bereits am Freitag???? Zeit ist relativ kurz, wenn du alles hast. Meld mich morgen nochmal. 

Bilder meiner Lampe ist ja in meiner Gallerie.


----------



## tbird (4. September 2007)

Freitag ist sehr kurzfristig, zumal ich noch alle Teile besorgen muss. Dachte eher im laufe des kommenden Monats 

Und n bissl kompakter sollte die Lampe auch werden, denke ich ...


----------



## kupfermark (4. September 2007)

Oje, hoffentlich wird das Wetter bis zum WE wieder besser, weiss nicht, ob man ein Matsch-Rennen bei Nacht mal mitgemacht haben muss.. 

Lt Homepage kann man sich übrigens nachmittags noch nachmelden, falls jemand interessiert ist. Und im Forum der HP sucht noch jemand nach nem dritten Fahrer!

Am Do geh ich nur biken, wenns nicht zu nass ist. Das Bike kriegt noch ne neue Kassette und evtl neue Brakepads und müsste dann wieder renntauglich sein. 

Jetzt tu ich erstmal was für meine Lauf-Muskulatur..


----------



## junkyjerk (4. September 2007)

ja das miese wetter kotzt mich echt an... hoffentlich wirds noch trocken in geislingen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (4. September 2007)

Jetzt tröste ich mich schon seit Monaten damit, dass es im September bestimmt einen herrlichen Spätsommer gibt. Wo bleibt er denn nu ? ... bin auch etwas irritiert  .... das kann doch jetzt nicht einfach bis zum Winter weiterregnen 

Edit:
... was heist hier regnen... schneien!  
Kanzelwand:


----------



## junkyjerk (5. September 2007)

ja ist denn scho weihnachten???


----------



## nyk (5. September 2007)

axx schrieb:


> Edit:
> ... was heist hier regnen... schneien!
> Kanzelwand:



Das sind ja prima Bedingungen für den Oberstdorf-Marathon... Mit dem Bike hoch und mit den Ski runter


----------



## kupfermark (5. September 2007)

Na ja, paar Wochen sinds ja schon noch, vielleicht haben wir ja Glück. Kann ja nicht ewig so schlecht bleiben..

Eigentlich ein Bike-Rumschraub-Wetter.. 
@jj: was für ein Eingangradrahmen hast Du nochmal? Hätte Lust, mir ein neues Winter-Hardtail zusammenzubauen. Erstmal Single-Speed, und vielleicht irgendwann mal mit ner Rohloff. Soll günstig und robust werden.


----------



## Aitschie (5. September 2007)

Abend, 

hab heute auf unserer Team-Seite was sehr interessantes gefunden: Team Icehouse Wenn man mir's nicht gesagt hätte, hätte ich's gar nicht mitgekriegt....


----------



## kupfermark (5. September 2007)

Cool, Glückwunsch!! Gabs was zu gewinnen?

Da waren auch die Sportographen am Werk, die Jungs verstehen halt Ihren Job. Hoffentlich verdrängen die Ihre Konkurrenz bald.


----------



## junkyjerk (6. September 2007)

@kupfermark: ich hab den alten poison zyankali rahmen, der hat ja verschiebbare ausfallenden. aktuell haben die wohl einen rahmen mit exzentertretlager, das ist natÃ¼rlich ne nummer exklusiver, kostet dafÃ¼r aber natÃ¼rlich auch mehr als die 200â¬, die ich fÃ¼r meinen rahmen bezahlt hab.

@kupfermark und aitschie: freu mich schon auf samstag, wetter soll ja hoffentlich ein wenig besser werden, schlammig wirds aber wahrscheinlich auch. ich hab vor, mitm singlespeed zu starten, die strecke gibt das ja her.


----------



## kupfermark (6. September 2007)

@jj: der Anstieg nach der Kompressionskuhle mit dem Single-Speed??
OK wenns feucht ist, ist das sowieso unfahrbar. Ich will jedenfalls wieder unter die TopTen kommen, ein Kasten Bier muss schon rausspringen für die Strapazen  

Heut kann ich übrigens doch nicht mehr fahren..


----------



## Fetz (6. September 2007)

Bin gerade darüber gestoppert: Das 6 Stunden MTB Race von Blaubeuren gibt es auch dieses Jahr.


----------



## junkyjerk (6. September 2007)

@kupfermark: also an mir solls nicht liegen, denn ich bin hoch motiviert und werd mein bestes geben. übrigens hat judith schon gefragt, ob sie unser boxenluder sein darf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (6. September 2007)

@fetz: na super, dachte schon, das wäre eingestampft worden. also ich bin dabei, auf jeden fall, das hat nämlich nen riesenbock gemacht letztes jahr.


----------



## Don Stefano (6. September 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @kupfermark: ich hab den alten poison zyankali rahmen, der hat ja verschiebbare ausfallenden. aktuell haben die wohl einen rahmen mit exzentertretlager, das ist natÃ¼rlich ne nummer exklusiver, kostet dafÃ¼r aber natÃ¼rlich auch mehr als die 200â¬, die ich fÃ¼r meinen rahmen bezahlt hab.


Das hier:



kostet jetzt 349,- EUR, wÃ¼rde ich mir kaufen, wenn ich nicht so schwer wÃ¤re.


----------



## junkyjerk (6. September 2007)

jau genau den mein ich, das geile ist, dass man seine lackfarbe selbst aussuchen kann ohne aufpreis. zumindest bei mir wars so...


----------



## Aitschie (6. September 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @kupfermark: also an mir solls nicht liegen, denn ich bin hoch motiviert und werd mein bestes geben. übrigens hat judith schon gefragt, ob sie unser boxenluder sein darf



Freu mich auch schon auf Samstag, auch wenn meine Form ausbaufähig ist. Wenn deine Liebste mitkommt, haben wir 2 Boxenluder: meine kommt auch mit!! 

Was is n mit heute fahren/Technik??? Gibts schon ne Zeit??? 19Uhr wäre so mein Vorschlag

Blaubeuren schaut ja auch geil aus. Aber ich glaub 2 Rennen (Sa Blaubeuren und So Oberammergau) an einem WE sind bisschen viel....


----------



## junkyjerk (7. September 2007)

axx, buggi und ich waren gestern noch technik trainieren, trotz leichtem niesel die ganze zeit hats, mich zumindest, wieder ein gutes stück weitergebracht.


----------



## Buggi (7. September 2007)

Jup, war super! Dank der Tipps hab ich zum ersten Mal umgesetzt. Jetzt weiß ich zumindest was und wie ich alleine üben kann.


----------



## junkyjerk (7. September 2007)

@all: ihr seid alle herzlich eingeladen, uns am samstag in geislingen beim rennen zu besuchen und anzufeuern.


----------



## kupfermark (7. September 2007)

Mein Mädel kommt morgen (an ihrem Geburtstag  ) auch mit. Als Geschenk wär ne Top-Platzierung doch was  

Von den Bedingungen reiht sich das Rennen ja laut Veranstalter in die diesjährige Serie gut ein:
"Wir haben heute die Strecke noch einmal gut bewässert. Sie ist tief, schwer und schlammig! Gerade richtig für ein MTB-Rennen."

Wg hinfahren morgen telefonieren wir dann, weiss noch nicht genau wie der Tagesablauf sein wird, ihre Eltern kommen auch mit. 16-17 Uhr ist Startnummernausgabe, die sollten wir nicht verpassen.

Blaubeuren geht bei mir nicht, wg dem 1Steinlauf am So. 

@don stefano: Schon ne Alternative in Aussicht??


Gruss
KM


----------



## junkyjerk (7. September 2007)

@kupfermark: okay, wegen fahren lass uns dann mal morgen telefonanieren. schön, dass christin auch mitkommt. dann haben wir ja wieder ne super unterstützung, ich hoffe nur, dass wenigstens morgen das wetter einigermassen trocken bleibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (8. September 2007)

Hätte hier jemand noch kurzfristig Bock auf Wildbad morgen? Ohne jede Garantie, dass was zustande kommt, aber um sich ggf schnell kurzschließen zu können.


----------



## gasman (8. September 2007)

zurück vom lago. ich ohne, bike mit kratzer und gebogener kettenstrebe. sehr sehr schön. highlights: 1.vom passo nota runter nach dem 5. tunnel noch mal nach links hochgestiegen und dann ewig lange single trail abfahrt über das val pura nach limone. 2. vom monte baldo auf der etschtalseite über das cornu di paura den sentiero della pace nach saccone. diese touren jeweils ohne eine menschenseele. erstaunlich viele biker, die zu faul sind zum hochfahren oder schieben. noch erstaunlicher wie viele Hm man dort schiebend und tragend schaffen kann. bei einer tour von 22 km habe ich 1450 Hm gehabt. viel schweiss vergossen. hoffentlich krieg ich kettenstrebenersatz bis nächsten freitag, sonst muss ich mit dem hartteil in den apennin. 
@junkyjerk-hast du den albert gekriegt, wenn ja, wann und wo willst ihn loswerden?


----------



## carmin (8. September 2007)

Doch kein Wildbad morgen. (Wer prinzipiell interessiert ist, darf sich trotzdem melden ) Dafür ne kleine Blautalrunde. 8:48 in Herrlingen, falls noch jemand Lust hat...



gasman schrieb:


> vom passo nota runter nach dem 5. tunnel noch mal nach links hochgestiegen und dann ewig lange single trail abfahrt


Hatte der eine Nummer?



gasman schrieb:


> erstaunlich viele biker, die zu faul sind zum hochfahren oder schieben.


Kommst da drauf, weil Du beim Hochschieben wenig Leute gesehen hast, oder weil Du viele Leute hast shutteln sehen?


----------



## Aitschie (9. September 2007)

So wieder zurück vom Geislingen-Ausflug. War sehr erfolgreich: am Ende Platz 6 von 31 gestartete Teams. Maßgeblicher Erfolgsgarant: das beste Betreuerteam! Bilder gibts dort . In der großen Auflösung hab ich se auf dem Rechner. 
Am Ende wars hart, aber das Rennen hat echt Laune gemacht, nächstes Jahr wieder!!!!


----------



## junkyjerk (9. September 2007)

@gasman: die hatten nur nen albert front only, die versorgungssituation mit reifen von schwalbe ist bei cycles4u grad zum kotzen. hab also keinen reifen mitgebracht, sorry.

@aitschie & kupfermark: boah, das rennen war geil, haben wirklich nen guten platz gemacht. nächstes jahr sind wir auf jeden fall wieder dabei. bin schon auf die anderen bilder gespannt. und danke an claudia für die bilder...


----------



## gasman (9. September 2007)

@carmin: also der abzweig nach dem 5. tunnel vom nota runter hat keine nummer und ist auch ansonsten unbezeichnet, ist aber im lagobiker 2007 so beschrieben. es geht kurz und steil nach oben (schieben), dann kommt man an eine t-kreuzung, geht links weiter hoch auf dem 107, dann kurz danach rechts auf den 102. dann meint man kurz, man fällt gleich runter, aber da muss man halt vorsichtig schieben. dem 102 folgt man bis zur einmündung in 109, alles seeeehr schön. der 109er mündet in einem abbruch mit fettem geröllfeld, da muss man auch etwas tragen (die stelle, die in der kompass karte gepunktet ist), dann nicht weiter die fahrstraße runter, sondern nochmal wilder trail 123 ins valle pura, für mich im alleruntersten teil wieder schiebestrecke, weil zu hohe absätze, ansonsten genial. die letzten paar hm auf üblicher supersteiler riffelbetonpiste bis zur obersten straße von limone.
was die shuttles angeht: es gibt unbegreiflicherweise echt leute, die sich die monte baldo straße von arco, bzw. mori hochshutteln lassen, oder auch auf den tremalzo und dann die FAHRSTRAßEN wieder runterbrettern. ich hab mir auch eine auffahrt mit der funivia genehmigt, weil meine geplante tour trotz funivia noch 70 km und 2000 hm hatte und ich das sonst nicht geschafft hätte, aber es war kaum zu glauben, mit welchem material und welcher kleidung manche leute auf den baldo fahren. der gipfel war eine rentnergruppe von rotalisreisen mit hollandrädern und sandalen, die sich beim runterlaufen auf die teerstraße schon fast überschlagen haben. es ist ja nicht wirklich schwer diese schotterpiste runterzukommen, aber mit schmalen 28er trekkingreifen hat man da praktisch gar keinen grip. im übrigen, obwohl es auf dem baldo nur so von bikern wimmelte, habe ich nach dem abzweig am rifugio graziani auf der ganzen strecke über das corno di paura-sentiero della pace bis saccone-brentonico-dos remit keinen einzigen biker angetroffen. ebensolches gilt für eine variante des klassikers sentiero 6 nach navene (dosso dei rovere). auf halber strecke zweigt am dosso spirano der 6b ab. man hat nun einen längeren teilweise schiebe-teilweise fahrbmässigen anstieg vor sich, der zum 634 hochführt, also dem steilen einstieg von der bocca di navene runter. diese variante ist so unglaublich schön, insbesondere was die ausblicke auf den see angeht, dass es unverständlich erscheint, dass nicht mehr leute das erleben wollen. ich habe auch hier keinen einzigen biker angetroffen, obwohl der 6er ziemlich voll war. mir wars recht, so hab ich streckenweise nicht mehr biker gesehen, als bei uns auf der alb. eine geniale gegend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (9. September 2007)

@geislingen-racer: Gratulation zu dem guten Ergebnis  Hat sich Mark unter dem Pseudonym Mike P. angemeldet? 


@gasman: Danke für deinen Trailbericht. Habs gerade auf der Karte nachvollzogen. Sehr interessant was du da gefahren bist  ich glaub ich brauch Urlaub  


Ich hoffe, ihr habt heut nachmittag auch dieses extrem seltene Sonnenschein-Wetter genutzt. Das war doch mal herrlich


----------



## carmin (9. September 2007)

Hei gasmän, danke für die detaillierte Beschreibung, damit habs sogar ich nachvollziehen können. Tjaja, das Bikerspektrum ist ein breit gefächertes -- braucht indes niemanden stören, solang sie sich benehmen 

Geislingenracierer: coole Streckenbeleuchtung hattet Ihr da! Wurds Euch nicht kalt in den Pausen? Wie viele Leute / Teams haben da insgesamt teilgenommen? Gab es noch mehr Leute mit Selbstbaulampen?

Fetz: Endlich sind wir uns auch in Blaubeuren mal begegnet! Sind Deine Kollegen auch hier zugegen? (Die waren so flott, konnte denen nur noch ein Hallo hinterherrufen...) Weißt Du zufällig Näheres über diese Infotäfelchen? Sah ich zum ersten Mal heute. Wir haben gerätselt, was die jeweils letzte Angabe (in Euro) bedeutet.

Der Heimweg hat diesmal recht lange gedauert, weil am Wegesrand so viel Essbares wuchs  Nur die Hagebutten, die brauchen noch ein paar Wochen.



axx schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, ihr habt heut nachmittag auch dieses extrem seltene Sonnenschein-Wetter genutzt. Das war doch mal herrlich


Heute las ich im Schwabenmagazin (so heißt es doch?), dass Ulm zu den sonnenreichsten Städten in Deutschland gehöre. Ich habs fünf Mal gelesen, weil ichs nicht so recht glauben konnte...

So, dann verabschied ich mich bis Donnerstag. Hoffe, dass sich dann wieder ne kleine Session zusammenfindet


----------



## carmin (9. September 2007)

Da stehts ja sogar: "gefühlter Nebel"... ^^

http://www.ulm.de/leben_in_ulm/ulm_ist_die_gesuendeste_stadt_in_deutschland.41577.3076,3665.htm
http://www.healthyliving.de/titelthema/staedte-test.html?p=2


----------



## Aitschie (9. September 2007)

axx schrieb:


> @geislingen-racer: Gratulation zu dem guten Ergebnis  Hat sich Mark unter dem Pseudonym Mike P. angemeldet?



Neee, Mark war Mark, Martin war Mike und Jörg war Martin.....kompliziert wars auf jeden Fall!!! Wir waren auch das einzigste Team, was keine Urkunde gekriegt hat  



			
				carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Geislingenracierer: coole Streckenbeleuchtung hattet Ihr da! Wurds Euch nicht kalt in den Pausen? Wie viele Leute / Teams haben da insgesamt teilgenommen? Gab es noch mehr Leute mit Selbstbaulampen?



Helmlampen habe ich nur noch einen mit gesehen. Wir waren das einzige Team, was komplett mit guten Lampen ausgestattet war. Pro Team waren max. 3 Starter zugelassen, einer musste immer auf der Strecke sein. Bei den Pausen wars mir eigentlich nicht kalt. Wir sind jeweils 2 Runden gefahren, bis du mal den Puls halbwegs unten hast musst auch schon wieder los.


----------



## kupfermark (9. September 2007)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Neee, Mark war Mark, Martin war Mike und Jörg war Martin.....kompliziert wars auf jeden Fall!!! Wir waren auch das einzigste Team, was keine Urkunde gekriegt hat



Neee, eigentlich war ich Martin, Martin war Mike und Mike war nicht da  
Hat echt ein riesen Spass gemacht! Interessant ist, dass die ersten drei Runden, die mir noch am wenigsten Spass gemacht haben, meine schnellsten waren. Da hab ich mich auch bei den Mini-Abfahrten wieder schneller erholt, das ging danach nicht mehr.


----------



## kupfermark (10. September 2007)

Die Auswertungssoftware ist übrigens perfekt Winterpokal-tauglich...


----------



## carmin (10. September 2007)

kupfermark schrieb:


>


Das ist mal cool. In der vierten Pause hast Dich bewegt? Und der dritte Fahrer kam zu spät?


----------



## Fetz (10. September 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> Fetz: Endlich sind wir uns auch in Blaubeuren mal begegnet! Sind Deine Kollegen auch hier zugegen? (Die waren so flott, konnte denen nur noch ein Hallo hinterherrufen...) Weißt Du zufällig Näheres über diese Infotäfelchen? Sah ich zum ersten Mal heute. Wir haben gerätselt, was die jeweils letzte Angabe (in Euro) bedeutet.



Jau, war nett, sich mal wieder (kurz) zu sehen. Meine "Kollegen" sind bislang nicht im Forum, aber das kann ja noch werden.
Die Infotäfelchen sind Teil des sog. Nationenwegs. Wie Du der Seite entnehmen kannst, stellt die letzte Angabe "die Rangordnung nach Bruttoinlandsprodukt pro Einwohner" dar.


----------



## junkyjerk (10. September 2007)

@kuofermark: na da hat sich die investition in deinen neuen fahrradcomputer ja wirklich gelohnt, nicht schlecht solche diagramme, ich glaub, ich muss mir auch endlich mal den pc-link für meinen polar zulegen.


----------



## Don Stefano (10. September 2007)

pc-link braucht man ja gar nicht, weil jeder Notebook mit IR-Port an die neuere Modelle (seit denen mit "i") verbunden werden kann. Bloß die schöne Software hätte ich auch mal gern. Bei meinem war noch die alte Precision Performance Software 3 dabei, inzwischen (seit 07.09.07) auf Version 4.03.049 upgedatet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (10. September 2007)

hmm ich glaub mein laptop hat keine ir-schnittstelle... jedenfalls finde ich keine.


----------



## kupfermark (10. September 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> Das ist mal cool. In der vierten Pause hast Dich bewegt? Und der dritte Fahrer kam zu spät?



Zumindest hab ich mich in der vierten Pause in der Nähe des Rades aufgehalten. Und jo, Aitschi kam direkt aus Stg zum Rennen!

@jj: IR-Schnittstelle gibts auch als USB-Adapter. Muss nicht mal der teure von Polar sein, ein billiger von Ebay tuts auch.


----------



## junkyjerk (10. September 2007)

hmmm, na da muss ich mal langsam tätig werden, dass ich endlich mal meine renndaten von der uhr runterlade und mir mal anschauen kann... besonders mein schwächeln auf der salzkammergut-trophy dies jahr dürfte interessant werden... hehe


----------



## junkyjerk (10. September 2007)

@kupfermark & gasman: ich habs getan... mehr am mittwoch oder am donnerstag.


----------



## axx (10. September 2007)

du wirst doch nicht etwa??
Was isses geworden?


----------



## kupfermark (10. September 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @kupfermark & gasman: ich habs getan...



Cool


----------



## Aitschie (10. September 2007)

Die Auswertung ist ja mal voll chefig. Hast n HAC oder??? Mein Tacho kann sowas leider nicht.....

Nachdem es bei mir diese Woche net optimal mit biken ausschaut: will morgen jemand ne Runde drehen??? Wetter wird ja ganz gut. 
Mittwoch kann ich auch, allerdings erst später, sprich man müsste n NightRide draus machen. Donnerstag geht leider gar net und dann erst wieder Freitag


----------



## carmin (10. September 2007)

Fetz schrieb:


> Die Infotäfelchen sind Teil des sog. Nationenwegs. Wie Du der Seite entnehmen kannst, stellt die letzte Angabe "die Rangordnung nach Bruttoinlandsprodukt pro Einwohner" dar.


Ah! Danke für die Info. 195 Stelen?! Krasses Projekt.



axx schrieb:


> Was isses geworden?


Ein Lambda? Das wo ihm in Hindelang so gefallen hat...


----------



## gasman (10. September 2007)

@junkyjerk-ich check gar nix- bist jetz keine unbescholtene jungfrau mehr oder was....oder du hast es doch nicht wirklich gemacht???? skandalös!!! und du treibst dich noch immer hier im forum rum???? gibbet ja gar nich!!!
....sach ma... 2-fach oda 3-fach????
@all: kann im moment gar nicht fahrn; BEIDE räder unpässlich. beim stumpi fehlt die kettenstrebe, beim wilier fehlen zähne in ritzeln und kettenblättern, hat jemand schon mal erlebt, dass die keramiklager in den schaltröllchen zerbröselt sind. krass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (10. September 2007)

gasman schrieb:


> @all: kann im moment gar nicht fahrn; BEIDE räder unpässlich. beim stumpi fehlt die kettenstrebe, beim wilier fehlen zähne in ritzeln und kettenblättern, hat jemand schon mal erlebt, dass die keramiklager in den schaltröllchen zerbröselt sind. krass.



Oje, das muss sich aber auch schnell ändern, Du gehst doch bald wieder, oder?

@aitschi: stimmt, bei mir HACts.

Wg biken die Woche wirds bei mir wahrscheinlich nix mehr, muss noch ein paar km in den Laufschuhen runterreissen..


----------



## axx (10. September 2007)

gasman schrieb:


> ....sach ma... 2-fach oda 3-fach????



Ich hab mir von einem Kollegen sagen lassen, das 3-fach was für Weicheier sei


----------



## junkyjerk (10. September 2007)

na dann bin ich halt nen weichei... egal


----------



## kupfermark (10. September 2007)

axx schrieb:


> Ich hab mir von einem Kollegen sagen lassen, das 3-fach was für Weicheier sei



Bei mir schauen die reinrassigen Rennradler auch immer ganz schief auf die Kurbel, mit Kommentaren wie "ach Du mit Deinen 60kg brauchst doch kein Tripple, das drückst Du doch so hoch." 

Aber in den Alpen war ich doch ganz froh, ein Weichei zu sein


----------



## junkyjerk (10. September 2007)

na dann sind wir ja schon 2 weicheier...


----------



## kupfermark (10. September 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> na dann sind wir ja schon 2 weicheier...



Dann haben wir ja schon nen Team-Namen fürs erste RR-Rennen oder RTF! Gasman ist auch eins 

Vielleicht sowas wie "Strassenfahrradweicheifreunde". Kann bestimmt auch die Moderatoren und Organisatoren aus dem Konzept bringen..
(Müssen wir eigentlich dann das Forum wechseln?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (10. September 2007)

Bin auch ein Weichei  Und wenn ich's nicht schon wär, wollte ich spätestens jetzt eins sein.


----------



## axx (11. September 2007)

Ok, ok, da bin ich ja mal wieder zielsicher in den Fettnapf gefallen 

@carmin: jetzt wäre doch ein geschickter Zeitpunkt, von 1-fach zu schwärmen und unauffällig die Rohloff-Werbetrommel zu rühren. Damit liesen sich bestimmt nicht nur Moderatoren gehörig aus dem Konzept bringen


----------



## junkyjerk (11. September 2007)

@all: wie schauts diesen donnerstag mit dem fahrtechnik-training im parkhaus aus?


----------



## Fetz (11. September 2007)

Ich hab Carmins Erklärung zum Standort des Parkhauses noch nicht ganz begriffen. Wäre das hier?


----------



## junkyjerk (11. September 2007)

@fetz: röschtösch...


----------



## axx (11. September 2007)

20 Uhr? Bin dabei!


----------



## junkyjerk (11. September 2007)

das dachte ich mir schon


----------



## axx (11. September 2007)

5000  



junkyjerk schrieb:


> das dachte ich mir schon



Habs halt nötig


----------



## junkyjerk (11. September 2007)

das wollte ich damit nicht sagen...


----------



## carmin (11. September 2007)

axx schrieb:


> @carmin: jetzt wäre doch ein geschickter Zeitpunkt, von 1-fach zu schwärmen und unauffällig die Rohloff-Werbetrommel zu rühren.


öhm, bin ich da schon negativ aufgefallen..? Aber in der Tats gibts ja immer wieder Gerüchte für eine Leichtbau-Rabenschaltung für alle, die nicht so viele Kilo Spaß haben wollen. Großer Vorteil eines einzelnen Kettenblatts ist natürlich auch die einfachere Montage einer Kettenführung.



axx schrieb:


> 5000


Finds ja schon leicht unfair, wie jj hier in letzter Zeit mit lapidaren Beiträgen seine Beitragszahl pusht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (11. September 2007)

hmm gibbet hier nen internen wettbewerb, wer die meisten foreneinträge hat? wenn ja, dann ist hier mein nächster


----------



## carmin (11. September 2007)

Ja, Du belegst grade mit 14 Beiträgen Vorsprung Platz 1 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=136186


----------



## axx (11. September 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> öhm, bin ich da schon negativ aufgefallen..?


eher positiv  



carmin schrieb:


> Ja, Du belegst grade mit 14 Beiträgen Vorsprung Platz 1



Kannst ja als Mod heimlich 15 alte jj-Beiträge löschen. Merkt bestimmt keiner


----------



## carmin (11. September 2007)

axx schrieb:


> eher positiv


Aber erfolglos  (Einziger Schaltungskollege im utt wird jetzt Don Stefano, und das völlig ohne mein Zutun.)

13 Vorsprung.


----------



## Aitschie (11. September 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> Aber erfolglos  (Einziger Schaltungskollege im utt wird jetzt Don Stefano, und das völlig ohne mein Zutun.)



Abwarten. Würde mir für den Winter auch ein Bike mit nur einem Kettenblatt leisten, leider fehlen mir die liquiden Mittel..... 

Wie machst du eig. immer die Statistik???? Zählen und Strichliste wohl eher nicht bei 5000 Beiträgen.

Übrigens die Windjacke aus Geislingen ist ja super. War gerade bisschen fahren, nix gezogen.


----------



## kupfermark (11. September 2007)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Abwarten. Würde mir für den Winter auch ein Bike mit nur einem Kettenblatt leisten, leider fehlen mir die liquiden Mittel.....



Geht mir genauso.... Das empfindliche Schaltwerk und die Verschleissteile gehen mir auf die Nerven. 



Aitschie schrieb:


> Wie machst du eig. immer die Statistik????



Klick doch einfach mal auf die Zahl "Antworten" neben "ulmer touren thread" wenn Du in "Stg u Umgebung" bist  

@carmin: Oh, hat Dich da tatsächlich jemand mal vom ersten Platz gestossen 

Hat sich Don Stefano denn schon für nen Rahmen entschieden?


----------



## carmin (11. September 2007)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Wie machst du eig. immer die Statistik????


Wie kupfermark schon sagte .. das macht ja das Forum. axx hat mich mal freundlich drauf hingewiesen. Früher wars etwas umständlicher, aber mit unix-textutils auch ohne Strichliste recht schnell machbar.



kupfermark schrieb:


> @carmin: Oh, hat Dich da tatsächlich jemand mal vom ersten Platz gestossen


Is scho recht, hab keine Ambitionen, den zu halten.



kupfermark schrieb:


> Hat sich Don Stefano denn schon für nen Rahmen entschieden?


Glaube ja, aber das kann er auch selber sagen


----------



## junkyjerk (12. September 2007)

ich bin auch schon am sparen auf ne rohloff, singlespeed ist ja schön und gut, aber auf die dauer nix für meinen rücken und die knie... aber in geislingen beim rennen hats sich doch bewährt, keine schaltung zu haben, da hat nix gekracht und gescheppert und kein kilo schlamm und lehm am umwerfer.


----------



## Don Stefano (12. September 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> Glaube ja, aber das kann er auch selber sagen


Ich verrate nix. In der aktuellen bike ist aber ein Test von Sorglos-Hardtails drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (12. September 2007)

idworx?


----------



## bax75 (12. September 2007)

Buona Sera!

So bin wieder aus den Dolomiten zurück. War echt ein Super-Urlaub! Unser Basislager war aufm Camping bei Cortina d'Ampezzo. Von dort aus haben wir neben Wander- und Klettersteig- auch viele schöne Bike-Touren gemacht. 

1. Über den Strudelkopf zur Plätzwiese und durchs Knappenfußtal runter. (Danke nochmals an fetz für den Tip!)
2. Sennes - Fanes - Runde
3. Croda da Lago und Frocella Ambrizola mit Abfahrt über Sentiero 434 nach Pocol. (Sehr geil, ging an meine Grenzen)
4. Vom Misurina See zu den Drei Zinnen (Rückfahrt am nächsten Morgen bei -5°C)
5. Vom Rifugio Auronzo runter über Sentiero 1104 und rauf durchs Val d'Onge
6. Trailrundfahrt um/über den Passo Giau (auch sehr geil - flow pur!)

Alles in allem wunderschönes Bike-Revier dessen Panoramen einfach nicht zu toppen sind - auch wenn das Wetter manchmal etwas überraschend war...


----------



## Fetz (12. September 2007)

Tolle Bilder, scheint zum Teil "etwas" frisch gewesen zu sein!


----------



## axx (12. September 2007)

Hast hoffentlich Spike-Reifen dabei gehabt  
Schöne Fotos


----------



## Aitschie (12. September 2007)

coole Panorama-Aufnahmen, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes  



			
				jj schrieb:
			
		

> aber in geislingen beim rennen hats sich doch bewährt, keine schaltung zu haben, da hat nix gekracht und gescheppert und kein kilo schlamm und lehm am umwerfer.



Gekracht hats bei mir nicht, aber Lehm und Dreck en masse. Bis da mein Klickpedal mal endlich sauber war..... Und noch was Schönes: habe endlich mein Knacken weggekriegt!!!!! Ich kann wieder in Ruhe zum Biken gehen, ich so bin glücklich...


----------



## carmin (12. September 2007)

Aitschie schrieb:


> habe endlich mein Knacken weggekriegt!!!!!


... bis der Schlamm wieder abgefallen ist 

Das Licht beim dritten Zinnenfoto ist ein Faszinosum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (12. September 2007)

@bax: boah, hätt nicht gedacht dass es soo kalt sein würde, hattet ihr entsprechende Klamotten dabei? Das Bild mit den 3 Zinnen ist echt der Hammer..


----------



## bax75 (13. September 2007)

@Tiefgaragenbiker: Ich bin auch dabei heute. 20 Uhr dann.

@kupfermark: Na ja, wir haben halt nach dem Zwiebelprinzip alles angezogen was wir hatten...


----------



## tbird (13. September 2007)

na da schau ich auch mal vorbei heut abend


----------



## nyk (13. September 2007)

Tach zusammen,

heute Technik wird wieder nix (ich geh' klettern), aber dafür würde ich morgen mal 'ne kleine Aufwärm-Runde drehen. Mein Plan wäre so ab ca. 16:00/16:15h von hier loszufahren...

Jeder der mitwill (und sich meinem wahrscheinlich furchtbar langsamen Tempo anschliesst) ist herzlich eingeladen


----------



## bax75 (13. September 2007)

@Fetz: Ich hätte Zeit und Lust am Samstag beim Blaubeurer Rennen mit zu fahren. Allerdings nur in einem 4er Team. Zu zweit 6 Stunden auf dem 4km Kurs rumzueiern ist mir persönlich zu lang(weilig?). Gibts noch weitere Interessenten bzw. ein Team das noch einen Mitstreiter sucht?


----------



## junkyjerk (13. September 2007)

so hier is meine neuerwerbung





@fetz, bax75: generell hätt ich schon bock, nur mein hinterrad vom fully ist noch bei dtswiss beim umspeichen.. leider wirds wohl nicht fertig sein bis samstag.


----------



## Fetz (13. September 2007)

bax75 schrieb:


> @Fetz: Ich hätte Zeit und Lust am Samstag beim Blaubeurer Rennen mit zu fahren. Allerdings nur in einem 4er Team. Zu zweit 6 Stunden auf dem 4km Kurs rumzueiern ist mir persönlich zu lang(weilig?). Gibts noch weitere Interessenten bzw. ein Team das noch einen Mitstreiter sucht?



Ohje, da hättest Du bestimmt nicht viel Spass mit mir als Teammitglied - ich bin so was von unfit... 
Falls ich am Samstag Zeit habe, schaue ich gerne zu und biete moralische Unterstützung, zu mehr langt's derzeit nicht.


----------



## Aitschie (13. September 2007)

nyk schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> heute Technik wird wieder nix (ich geh' klettern), aber dafür würde ich morgen mal 'ne kleine Aufwärm-Runde drehen. Mein Plan wäre so ab ca. 16:00/16:15h von hier loszufahren...
> 
> Jeder der mitwill (und sich meinem wahrscheinlich furchtbar langsamen Tempo anschliesst) ist herzlich eingeladen



Hi Nyk, Freitag wäre ich dabei. Wollte schon rumfragen, wer au Zeit hat...



			
				bax schrieb:
			
		

> @Fetz: Ich hätte Zeit und Lust am Samstag beim Blaubeurer Rennen mit zu fahren. Allerdings nur in einem 4er Team. Zu zweit 6 Stunden auf dem 4km Kurs rumzueiern ist mir persönlich zu lang(weilig?). Gibts noch weitere Interessenten bzw. ein Team das noch einen Mitstreiter sucht


?

Wenn ihr noch n Vierten wisst, wäre ich dabei. Würde zur Not auch in nem 3er starten. Allerdings schliesse ich mich Fetz an: nix mit Siegambitionen. Würde das Rennen als letztes einfahren vor dem Oberammergaumarathon am Sonntag ansehen und daher sehr entspannt angehen.


----------



## junkyjerk (13. September 2007)

@all: wie siehts denn heute abend aus mitm parkhaus? wer kommt denn nun alles?


----------



## axx (13. September 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> so hier is meine neuerwerbung



Ich kenn mich zwar nicht mit RR aus, sieht aber hüpsch aus  
Hast dein Storck in Zahlung gegeben?



junkyjerk schrieb:


> @all: wie siehts denn heute abend aus mitm parkhaus? wer kommt denn nun alles?



Haben doch schon ein paar Leut hier gerufen. Hättest besser mal aufgepasst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (13. September 2007)

na dann bis nachher...


----------



## kupfermark (13. September 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> so hier is meine neuerwerbung



Ja cool


----------



## Aitschie (13. September 2007)

@ jj: hast dir dein neues Gerät ins Büro liefern lassen???? Schaut danach aus.

Bilderlink und Ergebnisse zu Geislingen sind online. Zumindest bei mir kann ich die 2007er-Daten nur mit dem Microschrott IE sehen.... Leider befindet sich die Bildergalerie noch im Aufbau, Ergebnissliste funzt aber.


----------



## kupfermark (13. September 2007)

Bilder seh ich auch keine. Erg.Liste war schon länger online, die wurde aber korrigiert, jetzt bin ich auch drauf.

@parkhausbiker:
Wie wars? Kömmer demnächst wieder mal nen richtigen Niteride machen? Sobald ich mich nach So wieder bewegen kann, wär ich dabei!


----------



## gasman (13. September 2007)

@junkyjerk....hmmmm des rad wär ja ganz schön...aber des wir echt schwer bei der farbe stylische klamotten herzukriegen. da schaust ja aus wie ein frosch. ansonsten kannst ja schon mal überlegen, ob wir anfang oktober noch eine runde pasubio-sette communi-veneto (monte zocolan) oder eine runde zwischen mortirolo und brescia einlegen können bevor es zu kalt wird.
@ all schöne woche, muss morgen leider schon wieder nach italien. mal sehn wie es sich im apennin so fährt.


----------



## axx (13. September 2007)

@kupfermark: Von mir aus gerne mal ein Nightride. Viel Erfolg am Sonntag!

@gasman: nix zu danken, hab ja zwei. Viel Spass beim Apenninen-Cross


----------



## junkyjerk (14. September 2007)

@gasman: viel spass in italien, ich komm in 2 wochen nach, vom 28.09.-03.10. gehts nach finale


----------



## tbird (14. September 2007)

boah hab ihrs gut...ich will auch mal wieder nen urlaub  

@nightride: gerne, aber vorher muss die doofe mirage weg


----------



## Aitschie (14. September 2007)

Wünsche euch auf jeden Fall auch ein schönes WE oder sogar Urlaub. Werde mich morgen gen Mittag nach Oberammergau verabschieden....

Bilder von der Kult Bike Night sind jetzt online!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (14. September 2007)

@aitschie: alles gute für oberammergau.


----------



## axx (14. September 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> vom 28.09.-03.10. gehts nach finale



Da will man einmal der Ulmer Biker-Meute entkommen, und dann stellt man fest, dass vier andere Leut auf die gleiche Idee gekommen sind  
Lustiger Zufall  

Finaleeee, oh oooh, Finaleee, oh oh oooh ooh *gröhl*


----------



## junkyjerk (14. September 2007)

ja das ist echt witzig, dann können wir ja ein paar touren zusammen fahren, wird bestimmt super, hoffentlich hält sich das wetter...


----------



## Aitschie (16. September 2007)

So, zurück ausm Ammertal. Rennen war geil, hammer Strecke!!!!! Übelst steil, steile Abfahrten, geile Singletrails und teilweise ganz schön anspruchsvoll zu fahren. Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen. 

Aber nehmt durchschlagsichere Reifen mit, ich hatte heute 2 (bei km23 und km 42). Freundlicherweise hat mir einer n Schlauch geschenkt, so kam ich immerhin noch auf eigene Stollen ins Ziel.... Platz will ich gar nicht wissen, aber die reine Fahrzeit von 3h20 war ganz zufriedenstellend. 

wie war der Einstein???


----------



## lectron (16. September 2007)

So, nach längerer Forumabstinenz melde ich mich mal wieder zurück .

Hätte auch mal wieder Lust auf einen gemütlichen Nightride. Gibt es da noch weiter Interessenten oder genießt ihr lieber das beleuchtete Parkhaus .

Hat von euch eigentlich jemand vor, den Marathon in Oberstdorf zu fahren?
Bin da noch ziemlich unentschlossen, voranmelden kann man sich ja noch bis Mittwoch.

@km:bei nächsten Marathon gibst du aber richtig Gas, oder? Waren ja 2 Frauen schneller als du.


----------



## junkyjerk (16. September 2007)

@aitschie: na herzlichen glückwunsch zum durchgestandenen mtb-marathon

@kupfermark: herzlichen glückwunsch auch dir zu deiner hammerzeit beim einsteinmarathon. 3:25h sind der hammer. und das sah immer noch so locker aus bei dir! wie schauts denn morgen bei dir mit ner rennradrunde aus? bin mal gespannt, wo du immer so fährst. ich könnte vielleicht früher schluss machen morgen und dann mit dir ne runde drehen, wenns denn die beine schon wieder hergeben.

@lectron: ja da isser ja wieder. ich wollte eigentlich mitfahren, aber nun ist finale ligure dazwischen gekommen. 
aber aitschie und kupfermark wollten den vielleicht auch noch fahren..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (16. September 2007)

kupfermark: krasse Zeit! 
Auch beeindruckend, wie viele Leute den ganzen Marathon auf sich nehmen, und noch viel mehr den Halbmarathon. Wo gibts die Bilder?

Und wir waren heut auch wieder schöne Trails ausprobieren...


----------



## junkyjerk (16. September 2007)

@carmin: wo ist da der trail? ich seh nix, nur wurzeln  ne ernsthaft: wo wart ihr denn da?


----------



## kupfermark (16. September 2007)

@all: Danke schön! Vor allem jj und lectron für den Support. Lief tatsächlich ganz gut, die erste Hälfte war praktisch gleich schnell wie die 2te. Gab weder Muskel- noch Magenkrämpfe, und ich konnte bis auf die Mini-Anstiege am Schluss auch das Tempo von <5min/km ganz gut halten. Ne halbe Std brauchte ich zum warmlaufen, und am Schluss hatte ich sogar noch ein paar Körner für nen Zielsprint:





Bilder kommen wahrscheinlich noch. 

Kann morgen leider nicht RR fahren, bin in HH bis Di nacht. Ausserdem würd ich jetzt ganz gerne ein paar Tage regenerieren. Treppenlaufen ist hat schon mal mehr Spass gemacht  

Oberstdorf wär schon schön, aber Wasgau wär mir wichtiger. An beidem teilzunehmen, ist sozialverträglich schwierig zu gestalten. Wir können ja hier abstimmen!

@aitschi: gut, dass Du den Ammergau-Mara angetestet hast. Kömmer ja nächstes Jahr ins Programm aufnehmen, wenn die Strecke so toll war. Hattest Du 2 mal Durchschläge?? Das ist ja ätzend, mit wieviel bar fährst Du denn?


----------



## junkyjerk (16. September 2007)

@kupfermark: hab auch für wasgau gestimmt. na dann viel spass in hh


----------



## sharkslayer (17. September 2007)

kupfermark schrieb:


> @all: Danke schön! Vor allem jj und lectron für den Support. Lief tatsächlich ganz gut, die erste Hälfte war praktisch gleich schnell wie die 2te. Gab weder Muskel- noch Magenkrämpfe, und ich konnte bis auf die Mini-Anstiege am Schluss auch das Tempo von <5min/km ganz gut halten. Ne halbe Std brauchte ich zum warmlaufen, und am Schluss hatte ich sogar noch ein paar Körner für nen Zielsprint:
> 
> (...)


wow - da habe ich dir ja deine zielzeit (gegen deine eigene einschätzung) auf die minute vorhergesagt ;-)
ich sollte so eine art laufguru werden ...
naechstes mal werden dann die 3h geknackt!


----------



## sharkslayer (17. September 2007)

ach so bevor jemand fragt - ich habe gekniffen ...
zuviel gewicht, zuwenig form
aber es wird langsam wieder


----------



## axx (17. September 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> ich seh nix, nur wurzeln  ne ernsthaft: wo wart ihr denn da?



Wir sollten Bäume verbieten! Machen mit ihren Wurzeln die ganzen Wege kaputt 
 

Wir sind die Kanzelwand hoch (etwas andere Auffahrt als beim Marathon, aber von der gleichen Seite), und haben dann eine feine Trailabfahrt ins Kleinwalsertal gefunden 

@kupfermark: Krass wie schnell du laufen kannst. Wahnsinn.


----------



## Aitschie (17. September 2007)

Also bei mir ist die Situation recht simpel: 
29.09 Oberstdorf-Marathon (hoffentlich ohne Durchschläge)
danach werde ich mich wieder dem Lernen beschäftigen und am 14. bin ich in München beim Fahrtechnikseminar 
Abgestimmt habe ich auf jeden Fall.....

BTW:ich weiss nicht genau, aber normalerweise hab ich immer 2-3bar im Reifen. Das war bisher immer ausreichend...


----------



## junkyjerk (18. September 2007)

@aitschie: trotz 2-3bar durchschläge kassiert? ist ja schon erstaunlich. im rennen fahr ich normalerweise auch immer so knapp unter 3bar.


----------



## Aitschie (18. September 2007)

Leg mich bitte nicht auf n konkreten Wert fest, aber es waren mit Sicherheit über 2 bar. Und normalerweise fahre ich immer ca. 2,5bar. Lief auf jeden Fall net so wie ich mir des vorgestellt habe.... Naja, Oberstdorf muss halt besser werden..... Ogau-Bilder stehen jetzt au online. Was mich wundert: trotz meiner längeren Wartezeit bin ich nicht mal Letzter geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (20. September 2007)

@all: wer kommt heute zum fahrtechniktraining ins parkhaus?


----------



## tbird (20. September 2007)

ich werd wohl nicht kommen...heute abend versammlung für kommende JamLan...


----------



## bax75 (20. September 2007)

@jj: Kann heut auch nicht muß Baby-sitten


----------



## Buggi (20. September 2007)

Servus,

ich werd lieber früher Schluß machen und 2-3 Stunden in der Sonne üben und radeln. Wer hat Lust?

Gruß
Buggi


----------



## junkyjerk (20. September 2007)

hmm ich kann heute frühestens 18uhr hier raus, und dann schwing ich mich vielleicht noch aufs rennrad. mal schauen, wenn heute keiner kommt, dann geh ich etwas länger fahren bis es dunkel wird.


----------



## lilx (20. September 2007)

Hallo Leute,

na ja bin nicht gerade total neu in Ulm, suche aber noch ne Gruppe zum XC biken. Hab mich mal bei euch umgeschaut und gedacht dass ich einfach mal poste, wenn jemand Lust hat ne Runde zu drehen, mich einfach mit zu nehmen. Habe gesehen, dass heute Abend was geplant ist, also falls es statt findet, wäre es cool wenn mir hier einer den Treffpunkt und die Zeit schreibt.  

Danke, viel Spaß beim biken, Max


----------



## Aitschie (20. September 2007)

Heute wird's bei mir wohl nix. Komme auch erst um 17:30 aus der AOK und bis ich dann in in Ulm bin und hergerichtet, wirds später....

Werde aber morgen (Freitag) mal wieder biken gehen. Will gegen 15-15:30 Uhr los. Würde versuchen, die Strecke von letzter Woche mit Detlef nochmal zu finden, die war schön!!! Treffpunkte kann ich heut abend nochmal reinschreiben.


----------



## junkyjerk (20. September 2007)

jau, wetter soll ja fantastisch werden am wochenende.. da wird man wohl ne runde biken gehen denke ich...


----------



## junkyjerk (20. September 2007)

@lilx: was meinst du genau mit xc biken? kupfermark, lectron, aitschie und ich gehen schon öfter mal auf mtb-rennen und marathons, aber reines crosscountry (xc) gibbet eigentlich hier in der nähe nur in heubach und in gerstetten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lilx (20. September 2007)

Sorry dass ich mich da nicht genau ausgedrückt habe! Marathons fahre ich seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr, hab's irgendwie aufgegeben, verschiedene Gründe, aber für alles was in dieser Art mit biken zu tun hat, bin ich zu haben. Also kein reines XC. Singeltrails und sonst auch alles willkommen!  
Hautsache es geht bergauf, bergab und gerade aus...


----------



## junkyjerk (20. September 2007)

@lilx na dann solltest du bei uns eigentlich richtig aufgehoben sein  vielleicht sieht man sich ja schon am wochenende auf ner tour.


----------



## Aitschie (20. September 2007)

A Propos Biken am WE: das Wetter wird ja recht angenehm, ich spiele mit dem Gedanken ins Allgäu zu fahren und ne schöne Tagestour zu machen. Entweder Oberstdorf-Marathon mal fahren oder aber was ganz anderes (Hörnertour vll???) Karten habe ich leider nur von der Alpsee-Gegend, meine Karte für Oberstdorf habe ich verliehen. Was plant ihr den am WE???

Wegen Morgen: also wer mit will, ich bin um 15:00 an der Brücke (siehe Signatur kupfermark) und gegen 15:30 am BWK (siehe einer der letzten Beiträge von nyk). Kann euch allerdings nicht garantieren, dass ich die Trails von letzter Woche  1zu1 wiederfinde....


----------



## Buggi (20. September 2007)

15 Uhr ist zu früh. Aber Jörg und ich wollten um 16 Uhr los. Wie wär's, wenn man mal die Räder ins Auto schmeißt und nur in Schelklingen und so rumfährt. Ich finde das ewige geradel bis man an den guten Trails ist echt *******, weil mir dann meist die Puste und die Zeit ausgeht, um mich am Zielort richtig auszutoben, schließlich will man ja auch noch nach Hause. In Schleklingen könnte man dann von halb 5 bis halb 7 super im hellen fahren. Nur ne Idee. Wenn ich die Trails kennen würde, würde ich auch alleine fahren.

Gruß
Buggi


----------



## kupfermark (20. September 2007)

So, ich wär auch wieder hergestellt und bevor ichs verlern will ich auch wieder biken. Morgen und am WE bin ich weg, aber wollte für nächste Wo schon mal nen ordentlichen Nightride ankündigen, und zwar am 

Montag, 19:00 Uhr Treffpunkt Brücke. Also repariert schon mal eure Lampen und ladet die Akkus  

Gruss
KM


----------



## axx (20. September 2007)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Montag, 19:00 Uhr Treffpunkt Brücke. Also repariert schon mal eure Lampen und ladet die Akkus



Also ich wär dabei. Falls Bike und Biker den Wildbad-Aufendhalt am Sonntag überstehen  

Am Freitag gehts bei mir wohl ned so früh. Evtl. werd ich mit carmin ab 17:30 eine kleine Day&Night-Ride-Runde drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (20. September 2007)

Jetzt verrat doch nicht gleich alles


----------



## axx (20. September 2007)

Jetz mach mal deine Präsentation fertig, statt dich hier im Forum rumzutreiben


----------



## carmin (20. September 2007)

shit, ertappt


----------



## Aitschie (20. September 2007)

Von mir aus können wir auch nach Schelklingen fahren..... habe aber auch kein Problem mit den Ulmer Trails. 

Montag NightRide hört sich gut an.


----------



## bax75 (21. September 2007)

Heute kann ich leider auch nicht, gehe zum Volleyball-Training. Aber am Wochenende würde ich auch gern eine größere Runde fahren. Mal sehen was geht.


----------



## junkyjerk (21. September 2007)

montag nightride hört sich gut an, ist gebongt. mal schauen, was heute noch gemacht wird. schelklingen ist immer ne reise wert.


----------



## lilx (21. September 2007)

Also wenn ihr schon posted, muss ich ja auch mal mitmachen. Schelklingen hört sich für mich gut an...
Nur 16.30 ist ein kleines Problem, Klausur um 3 also wird's dann ein bißchen knapp. Wenn ihr Lust habt es auf 17:00 zu verlegen, bin ich dabei, ach ja Treffpunkt in Schelklingen wäre nich schlecht.
Erste Tour und schon Ansprüche... 
Max


----------



## junkyjerk (21. September 2007)

wenn dann treffen wir uns in blaubeuren am bahnhof, dort kann man parken und die tour dort gleich starten mit nem schönen uphill und dem downhill nach weiler runter, der ist ganz nett, dann rüber nach schelklingen zum turmtrail und dann wieder nach blaubeuren zurück. ist das machbar für euch?


----------



## Buggi (21. September 2007)

@Jörg: Hört sich super an! ALso wann treffen wir uns jetzt am Hbf Blaubeueren?


----------



## El Martinos (21. September 2007)

Schaltet mal schnell Donau3FM ein, da kommt gleich Sharky...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bax75 (21. September 2007)

@Sharky: Was wurde denn jetzt aus der Geschichte?


----------



## Aitschie (21. September 2007)

Werde mich jetzt auf ne Ulmer Runde begeben. Ihr braucht in Schelklingen also nicht auf mich warten, wenn ihr noch fahrt.... Viel Spaß!!!


----------



## Aitschie (21. September 2007)

Seit 30min zurück, sehr geil war's!!!! 3h (ok, 37sec weniger  ), 55km und 1073hm.

Morgen wird wohl wenn dann erst gegen Mittag was mit Fahren, aber startet wer am Sonntag Richtung Allgäu???? Würde mich gerne anschließen, wenn keiner fährt schlage ich meinerseits die Hörnertour vor!


----------



## carmin (21. September 2007)

Warum in die Ferne schweifen, wenn das Gute doch so nah liegt. Marks Zwetschgen zum Beispiel. (Danke ! ) Jetzt wissen wir auch endlich, wieso er so wenig Zeit zum Beiken hat. Muss ständig nach München radeln, der Arme.


----------



## axx (21. September 2007)

Ja, uns hat unterwegs der Hunger gepackt, und wir sind über Marks Zwetschgenbäume hergefallen  Danke Mark!

Ich wünsch euch ein schönes WoE, bin leider nicht da. Hörnertour ist super


----------



## junkyjerk (22. September 2007)

@aitschie: hörnertour kenn ich zwar nicht, aber wenns dort schön ist und keine trage- oder schiebepassagen sind, dann bin ich dabei. vielleicht komm ich ja mal ins allgäu und muss mein rad nicht schieben oder tragen.


----------



## bax75 (22. September 2007)

@aitschie, jj: Bei der Hörnertour morgen wäre ich auch dabei! Wann wollt Ihr denn starten?


----------



## junkyjerk (22. September 2007)

@bax75, aitschie: keine ahnung, wann wir losmachen sollen, vielleicht wieder gegen halb 8 oder 8? mitm zug oder sollen wir mitm auto fahren. wo ist denn der hörner genau?


----------



## carmin (22. September 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> vielleicht komm ich ja mal ins allgäu und muss mein rad nicht schieben oder tragen.


Ja, warum fährste auch nich... 



junkyjerk schrieb:


> wo ist denn der hörner genau?


Die Hörner sind eine ganze Kette von Buckeln westlich des Illertals: Bolsterlanger Horn, Rangiswanger Horn, Sigiswanger Horn, Ofterschwanger Horn. Danach mindestens noch den Bärenkopf fahren. (Von der Bergstation des Bolsterlanger Horns zum Weiherkopf is gut steil, vielleicht muss man da schieben.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (22. September 2007)

Habe mich gestern mal hingesetzt und bisschen recherchiert, nachdem das Reise-Forum hier nichts zu "Hörnertour"..... Gefunden habe ich dann 2 nette Routen, die sich sowohl fahrtechnisch als auch wegetechnisch recht interessant lesen. Zusammengekommen ist dann diese Route (anscheinend nur ein kurzes Stück möglicher Schiebepassage) mit ca. 1700hm, vgl Anhang. Habe vor, den ganzen Tag im Allgäu zu sein....

Wegen fahren: ich habe wahrscheinlich das Glück, dass ich bei meinen Eltern mitfahren kann. Bräuchte also im Zweifel keine Mfg, wenn's bei einem von euch noch reingeht umso besser (hab auch nicht viel Gepäck  ). Wer mit will, gerne!!! Alleinfahren ist zwar nett, aber auf Dauer nicht das Wahre....

PS: ich bin selber dort noch nie gefahren, ich habe mich also auch auf die Beschreibung verlassen....

PPS: @ bax75/jj: Hätte auch gesagt, dass wir versuchen gegen 7:30 loszukommen. Auto oder Zug hängt auch ab, wieviel Leute mitkommen


----------



## Aitschie (22. September 2007)

Nachdem ich gerade neue Inspiration gekriegt habe, ist mir noch eine alternative Route eingefallen, die alle Hörner umfasst: 

Start in Bolsterlang, durch Bolgental auf den Wannenkopf, dann Riedberghorn, großer Ochsenkopf, Weiherkopf, Rangeswanger-, Sigiswanger- und Ofterschwanger Horn, runter ins Gunzesrieder Tal, dann rauf auf den Bärenkopf und weiter zum Mittagberg. Von dort Abfahrt ins Gunzesrieder Tal. Problem: weiter Rückweg durch Ostertal (Trails Höllritzer Alpe zum Grafenälpehaus mitnehmen) oder langweiliges Rollen auf der Straße zurück nach Bolsterlang wg. Auto. Oder aber reine One-Way-Tour und dann von Immenstadt aus mit dem Zug zurück....


----------



## bax75 (22. September 2007)

Wow! Sooo viele Hörner gibts da... Genau richtig für uns Hornochsen, oder  

Also ich find Bahn immer recht entspannt und es ist eigentlich auch für alle das einfachste. Mir wärs recht.

Außerdem können wir dann Aitschies One-Way Tour fahren... *bibber*

Zug (RE 32705) führe dann um 7:00 ab Ulm und währe um 8:37 in Fischen was Luftline 3 km von Bolsterlang weg ist.

Treffpunkt also 6:45 Nebeneingang?


----------



## Aitschie (22. September 2007)

Können wir gerne!

Hörnertour ist aus meiner Sicht eig. sogar die einfachere Tour, da du nur einmal, wenn man den Bärenkopf zuzuzählt nur zweimal richtig rauf musst. Bei der ursprünglichen Route wäre es 3 mal n langen Anstieg gegangen. Aber das können wir morgen im Zug ja bequatschen....

Am einfachsten Bayernticket oder??? Ist da Fahrrad inkl. oder muss n extra Ticket käuflich erworben werden? Freu mich auf jeden Fall tierisch, wird bei dem Wetter gigantisch!!!!

A propos gigantisch: nimmt einer bitte ne kleine Cam mit, meine große EOS 350D macht gute Bilder, die krieg ich aber in den kleinen Rucksack nicht rein...


----------



## carmin (22. September 2007)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Am einfachsten Bayernticket oder??? Ist da Fahrrad inkl. oder muss n extra Ticket käuflich erworben werden?


Das hängt nicht vom Ticket ab, sondern von der Strecke, die Du fährst. Ins Allgäu braucht Ihr aber kein Fahrradticket. Also bis zu fünf Leute den ganzen Tag für 27 Euro, das ist doch was 
http://www.bahn.de/p/view/mdb/alle/...ayern/MDB34015-sued_suedostbayern_neu_web.pdf
(In BaWü ists schon komplizierter: http://www.bahn.de/p/view_nav4/mdb/...d_bike_2006/MDB25595-bawue_kostenlos_adfc.pdf)

Ein paar Fotos von der Hörnertour gibts auch schon in diesem Fred 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3218906#post3218906


----------



## junkyjerk (22. September 2007)

@aitschie, bax75: wir können auch mit meiner karre fahren, ich krieg ja noch 3 bikes mit. also wenn ihr wollt. ist ein wenig unkomplzierter als mitm zug und der diesel schluckt ja auch nicht viel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (22. September 2007)

Dann schlag ne Abfahrtszeit und -ort vor. Mir ists eig. egal, solange wir morgen vor Dunkelheit auf dem Bike gesessen haben  Müsseen dann mal schauen, welche Tour wir fahren.... Beide Routen stehen auf jeden Fall, sind in der Karte eingezeichnet.


----------



## bax75 (22. September 2007)

@aitschie, jj: Kamera geht klar, bring ich mit. 
Mit dem Auto is mir natürlich auch recht. Dann komm ich zu Dir jj, oder? Sag mal ne Zeit an.

Freu mich auch schon tierisch.


----------



## Aitschie (22. September 2007)

Past auf, kraft der mir verliehenen Autorität als "Tourenführer" blablaba..... lol: ) sage ich jetzt einfach, dass wir uns gegen 7:15 bei Jörg treffen und schauen, dass wir gegen 7:30 Uhr loskommen. Dann sollten wir vor den ganzen Wandertouris runterfahren. Genaue Route können wir dann bei der Fahrt besprechen.....

Bei Fragen posten mailen oder anrufen (Tel. folgt per PN)

Bis morgen!!!


----------



## junkyjerk (23. September 2007)

also dann bis 7:15uhr bei mir.... freu mich schon wie die sau... endlich wieder berge...

ps: sorry, dass ich mich erst jetzt melde, denn ich war bis eben bei ner freundin beim grillen eingeladen und da war nix mit internet.


----------



## Aitschie (23. September 2007)

Fahrrad geputzt und geölt, Fahrer geduscht und gegessen!

Fazit: geiler Tag wars bei Sonnenschein. Und die letzte Abfahrt, so geeeiiiilllll!!!!!! Steil, steinig und wurzelig, ein absoluter Traum. So muss ein Sonntag sein!!!!!

Bis morgen, 19Uhr Brücke. Wie war's bei euch???


----------



## axx (23. September 2007)

Wo bleiben die Fotos?

Wir hatten auch Spass, und es war auch steil, steinig und wurzelig


----------



## carmin (23. September 2007)

axx schrieb:


> Wir hatten auch Spass, und es war auch steil, steinig und wurzelig


... und das alles nicht zu knapp...



 



Und wieder geschwitzt wie blöde...

Der einzige Wermutstropfen war, dass Wildbad heute krass überfüllt war. Weniger die DHs (v.a. der DH2 war wieder sehr entspannt), aber die Bergbahn. Als sich dort eine ganze Busladung Rentner an den wartenden Bikern vorbeischob und eine Vorzugsbehandlung genoss, regte sich ganz schön Unmut.

Dafür endlich mal Marina kennengelernt 

Welche Strecke seid Ihr im Allgäu denn nun gefahren?


----------



## nyk (24. September 2007)

Moin,

hab zwar nix so ausgefallenes gemacht ("nur" die Geislinger Runde), war aber trotzdem super. Vor allem weil sich noch nicht mal meine Gelenke beschwert haben....

Und zum Thema Rentner muss ich mal 'n dickes Lob an die in Geislingen aussprechen: Trotz mehrfacher Verletzung der 2m-Regel meinerseits hat sich keiner der Karohemden beschwert. Im Gegenteil: alle waren echt freundlich zu so'nem einzelnen Biker


----------



## bax75 (24. September 2007)

nyk schrieb:


> Vor allem weil sich noch nicht mal meine Gelenke beschwert haben....



Freut mich zu hören! Glückwunsch!



axx schrieb:


> Wo bleiben die Fotos?



Tschuldigung! Kommen heut Abend... Wenn ich eure Fotos so anschaue hatten wir (wenigstens im 2ten Teil) einen deutlich flowigeren Wurzel und Stufen Trail 
Ausserdem mußten wir uns nicht verkleiden


----------



## carmin (24. September 2007)

bax75 schrieb:


> Ausserdem mußten wir uns nicht verkleiden


Ja wie... keine Helme auf-, keine Trikots angehabt? Die Unterschiede in der Arbeitskleidung sind doch nur graduell. Wir konntens so ganz gut gebrauchen. Auch die netten Polster an den Bäumen sind was wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (24. September 2007)

@zwetschgenesser: freut mich, dass es euch geschmeckt hat, hätte gar nicht gedacht, dass die sich so lang halten..

In M auf der Wiesn wars auch schön  

Wg Nightride heut abend: Bei mir hat sich ne Telekon dazwischengeschoben, kann also erst später los. Aber ihr fahrt wahrscheinlich eh in meine Richtung. Wer geht denn biken? Ich würd dann anrufen und nachkommen,

Gruss
Mark


----------



## axx (24. September 2007)

Ich kann leider nachher doch nicht mit auf den Nightride, ich muss um 21 Uhr einen Geschirrspüler transportieren...


----------



## junkyjerk (24. September 2007)

@nightrider: bitte auf mich nicht warten, ich hab heute noch spät kundentermine und komm hier wahrscheinlich nicht vor 19:30uhr ausm büro :kotz:


----------



## lectron (24. September 2007)

Mich hats letzte Woche bischen blöd aufs Knie gelegt, deswegen mach ich erst mal noch langsam (die letzten Monate hab ich einfach Glück).


----------



## Aitschie (24. September 2007)

Wenn ich der Einzige bin, der fahren will, dann lassen wir den NightRide ausfallen und holen ihn später nach....



			
				carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Ja wie... keine Helme auf-, keine Trikots angehabt?



Was meinst, warum wir keine Probleme mit Wanderern hatten???? Die haben freiwillig den Weg frei gemacht


----------



## bax75 (25. September 2007)

So, hier noch ein par Bildchen von Ofterschwang. Sind zum Teil aus Videosequenzen rauskopiert darum diesmal nicht in gewohnter Qualität


----------



## carmin (25. September 2007)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Was meinst, warum wir keine Probleme mit Wanderern hatten???? Die haben freiwillig den Weg frei gemacht


Fußgänger hatten bei uns Betretungsverbot ("Lebensgefahr!") *g*



bax75 schrieb:


> So, hier noch ein par Bildchen von Ofterschwang.


Au net schlecht. Da bin ich ja mal auf die Tourdetails gespannt.


----------



## junkyjerk (26. September 2007)

@kupfermark, aitschie: ich hab unsere urkunden von geislingen, soll ich die euch zuschicken? kann ich mit der hauspost machen oder wollt ihr die abholen? schreibt mir mal ne pm mit eurer adresse, dann kann ich die auch schicken.


----------



## D-E-D (27. September 2007)

moin moin
bin neu hier und wollt mal fragen ob man sich mal bei gelegenheit bei ner kleinen runde um ulm irgendwo ranhängen kann???

mfg dude


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (27. September 2007)

Bin zwar nicht der, der das hier zu entscheiden hat, aber Deine Chancen stehen nicht schlecht


----------



## Aitschie (27. September 2007)

Da gibts nur ein Problem: bei dem Wetter (Regen und 10°  ) gehen glaub ich nicht viele zum Biken. Werde wohl auch am Samstag nicht in Oberstdorf beim Marathon starten..... und das letzte WE war so schön!


----------



## axx (27. September 2007)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Da gibts nur ein Problem: bei dem Wetter (Regen und 10°  ) gehen glaub ich nicht viele *hier *zum Biken.



Da hat noch ein Wort gefehlt  
In Finale isses bestimmt warm und sonnig  

@jj: wir haben auch in der Residenza Adelaide eine FeWo gebucht. Dann sieht man sich am Samstag in Finale


----------



## junkyjerk (27. September 2007)

@axx: na das ist ja super, dann sehen wir uns am samstag in finale.. schön, dass ihr auch noch ne fewo bekommen habt.

@all: ich verabschiede mich für die nächsten 6 tage aus diesen verregneten gefilden..


----------



## kupfermark (27. September 2007)

Euch dann mal viel Spass in Finale, bin ja schon etwas neidisch... An meinem Bike hängt immer noch der Dreck der Kultbikenight, war seither nicht mehr drauf. 

Sobald es wieder trockener wird, oder so kalt, dass der Boden friert, wird sicher wieder öfters gefahren. Die knackige Winter-Nightrides haben halt schon ihren Reiz.

@jj: die Urkunde hol ich bei Gelegenheit mal ab!


----------



## gasman (27. September 2007)

ja denn mal allen finale bikern viel spass. hatten wir auch im appennin,....allerdings alles zwischen 2 und 30 grad. graupel, hagel, starkregen, nebel, sturm, wolken, sonne, sengende sonne. wechsel teilweise mehrmals täglich...je nach höhe. beeindruckend menschenleer; KEIN EINZIGES KARO WEIT UND BREIT, aber auch kein einziger biker die ganze woche. landschaftlich vor allem westlich des monte cimone um den passo lama lite und in den apuanischen alpen grandios. wer zeit und lust hat mal unter "via vandelli" zu suchen, wird bilder einer der genialsten abfahrten finden, die man sich vorstellen kann. habe selbst leider keine bilder machen können, hoffe aber noch welche gemailt zu bekommen. in jedem fall ist diese region voller menschenleerer trails, allerdings auch mit teilweise sehr anstrengenden anstiegen, garantiert ohne shuttlemöglichkeit....und eingeschränktem nachschub an hefe hell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (27. September 2007)

axx schrieb:


> Da will man einmal der Ulmer Biker-Meute entkommen, und dann stellt man fest, dass vier andere Leut auf die gleiche Idee gekommen sind
> Lustiger Zufall


Lustig, ich fahr am 3.10. gen Süden. Dann können wir uns abklatschen. Ich weiß aber noch nicht wohin, will nur soweit südlich, bis das Wetter erträglich wird.


----------



## carmin (30. September 2007)

Hier ischs aber ruhig. Muss man ja schon fast pushen, damit der Thread auf Seite 1 bleibt...

War heut früh mal mit zwei Böblinger Jungs unterwegs. Gibt auch etliche schöne Trails hier! Was aber auffiel, war, dass die kernschwäbischen Fußgänger maulfauler zu sein scheinen als die albschwäbischen. Aber daran kann man arbeiten


----------



## techstar (30. September 2007)

> Hier ischs aber ruhig.



na dann spamme ich halt mal wieder was hier rein (als albschwabe  )

bin zur zeit mal wieder bikelos, grrrr! zweiter rahmenbruch dieses jahr 
und bestimmt nicht, weil ich zu hardcore fahre!

aber wenn der ersatz da und aufgebaut ist, dann meld ich mich mal wieder wegen ner tour. wünsche euch so lange viel spaß!

gruß
andi


----------



## carmin (30. September 2007)

Nee, Du hast echt ein Alutech kleingekriegt?! Kannst das detaillieren?


----------



## gasman (30. September 2007)

mal was anderes...fährt näxten sonntag jemand nach münsingen?
meine shirts sind fast alle gefetzt und da gibts welche wenn man dafür ein bischen rad fährt.


----------



## techstar (30. September 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> Nee, Du hast echt ein Alutech kleingekriegt?! Kannst das detaillieren?



ach, ist beim bergauffahren gebrochen. 
der hebel der weit (aber im zulässigen bereich) ausgefahrenen sattelstütze war wohl zu groß - jetzt ist das sitzrohr etwas kürzer und das bike sieht aus wie ein trialbike ohne sattel  
nun probier ichs mal mit nem fully...


----------



## Aitschie (1. Oktober 2007)

Wie schaut es bei euch eig morgen mit nem NightRide aus??? Wetter soll ja halten, und auch gar nicht so kalt sein.....


----------



## gasman (2. Oktober 2007)

jemand morgen unterwegs???


----------



## Aitschie (2. Oktober 2007)

gasman schrieb:


> jemand morgen unterwegs???



Wann wolltest denn morgen fahren? Je später der Tag desto eher kann ich mit. Muss morgen noch bisschen was für die Uni machen...

Was ist denn in Münsingen los?


----------



## gasman (3. Oktober 2007)

ok, ich muss möglichst früh los, weil ich am nachmittag noch was vor hab.
muss ich alleine losmachen, dann wohl rr.
am sonntag ist in münsingen albgold trophy marathon. kurz, mittel, langstrecke. 100 km, 1600 hm, also kann nicht so aufregend sein, aber es ist halt in der nähe und soll ganz lustig sein. los gehts um 9. man kann auch den zug um 6 nehmen und die letzten 25 km von ehingen auf der straße hinradeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (3. Oktober 2007)

Ah, Alb Gold Trophy. Neee, dieses Jahr wirds damit leider nichts, muss am Sonntag in der Früh meine Liebste nach Hause fahren, da sie dann weiter anch Bayreuth muss. Daher wirds nichts....

Hoffe du konntest das Wetter heute nutzen. War bei meiner Freundin bisschen radlen, aber so richtig Berge hast hier ja nicht...


----------



## bax75 (4. Oktober 2007)

Zum Thema AlbGold Trophy: Ich hätte Bock die mittlere Runde zu fahren. Das Wetter scheint ja nicht schlecht zu werden. Noch jemand?

@gasman: Trikots gibts nur für die mittlere und die lange Runde. Bei der kurzen bekommt man ein T-Shirt...


----------



## nrsTomNU (4. Oktober 2007)

AlbGoldTrophy
Ich hätte schon lust mitzufahren, wenn das wetter so ist wie heute.
0900 starten ist schon sehr früh, und da isses noch richtig kalt.
@gasman
ich würde lieber mit dem auto fahren wollen, weil 0600 ist einfach zu früh, 
noch finstere nacht, da komm ich nicht los. Ich kann aber leider selber nicht fahren.
Also bei schönem wetter und mit auto würde ich mitfahren wollen.

Gruss
 Thomas


----------



## gasman (4. Oktober 2007)

also gestern morgen war ich mitm rr nach 5 km schon voll eingesaut bei dem nebel und dem dreck auf den straßen. ab illertissen war sonne. dann bin ich über kempten, immenstadt, sonthofen bis zum teerende vom gunzesrieder tal zur scheidwangalpe und wieder zurück nach kempten. dan war schicht im schacht. habs nicht mehr am nachmittag geschafft mit heimkommen. war ungut...
ich hab am sonntag, wie fast immer, leider auch kein auto, wetter wird aber wieder genial!!! wenn münsingen nicht geht, hier ein alternativvorschlag.
ich hätte auch noch mal lust auf eine abgedrehte rr runde in vorarlberg. ich hab da was im kopf, das könnte rr mit schiebetragepassage werden. kann sich jemand überwinden straßenreifen zu montieren und den frühen zug nach oberstaufen zu nehmen?


----------



## immerdraussen (6. Oktober 2007)

Hi Ulmer,

wir fahren morgen zu 3. nach Riezlern. Ne Trailtour mit ca. 2000 hm steht an und das Wetter paßt ja auch...
Falls noch jemand mit möchte, ein Platz haben wir noch im Auto. Wir fahren so kurz nach 7 Uhr durch Ulm.

Sonst bis nächstes WE in München

Grüße Felix


----------



## gasman (6. Oktober 2007)

wäre mit dabei, wo kann ich reinspringen. wohne neu-ulm, wiley.


----------



## carmin (6. Oktober 2007)

Da reagiert aber einer schnell ;-)


----------



## gasman (6. Oktober 2007)

war zufall, aber du weisst ja, immer dranbleiben


----------



## axx (7. Oktober 2007)

Hallo!!

Ich und wurmspecht melden uns aus Finale zurück  
Wahnsinns Landschaft, supergeile Trails... der absolute Hammer... ich glaub das breite Grinsen im Gesicht lässt sich jetzt nur noch operativ entfernen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (7. Oktober 2007)

@axx: willkommen zurück, deine eindrücke kann ich nur bestätigen, geile bilder übrigens,   kannste die mir mal an meine gmail-adresse schicken? danke schonmal


----------



## gasman (7. Oktober 2007)

bin heil aus dem kleinen walsertal zurück. 
das wort "fahrbar" wurde heute von meinen "guides" für mich neu definiert.
sehr interessante demonstration.


----------



## carmin (7. Oktober 2007)

Na, das freut mich aber, dass Ihr alle so schön biken wart... und die Stuttgarter auch noch... es ist ein Jammer, nicht überall dabei sein zu können.

axx, beeindruckende Bilder! Sieht ja fast nach Urlaub aus. Das mit dem Grinsen solltest aber bis zum Arbeiten wieder in den Griff bekommen, dort fällt sowas auf.


gasman schrieb:


> bin heil aus dem kleinen walsertal zurück.
> das wort "fahrbar" wurde heute von meinen "guides" für mich neu definiert.
> sehr interessante demonstration.


Habbet Ihr da auch Bilder gmacht?


----------



## carmin (7. Oktober 2007)

Der axx hat mir (nach unseren sehr unbeholfenen Bikeball-Versuchen) übrigens folgenden Link geschickt:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlby6qNG8SU
Bin schwer beeindruckt. Die hams voll drauf.


----------



## Don Stefano (7. Oktober 2007)

Bin auch zurück aus dem Stubaital. Leider hat uns das Wetter am Samstag einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht und wir sind zwei Tage eher heimgefahren, als geplant. Von den 610 Bildern, die wir gemacht haben, habe ich ein paar hier hochgeladen. Weitere Highlights wird Dave sicherlich demnächst unter Trailhunter veröffentlichen.

1. Tag:


 

 

 
2. Tag:


 

 

 
3. Tag:


 

 



Die Farben im Herbst sind einfach herrlich. Bald müssen wir mal das Ulmer Pfalztreffen in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## carmin (7. Oktober 2007)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Von den 610 Bildern, die wir gemacht haben...


Mann, Ihr seid echt gemein 
Noch mehr geile Bilder.
Wer is eigentlich der Kollege mit der 36 und den roten Felgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (7. Oktober 2007)

@don stefano: herrliche Bilder   die hohen, schroffen Berge haben in Finale etwas gefehlt...

@gasman: welche Trails seid ihr denn genau "gefahren" ?


----------



## gasman (8. Oktober 2007)

erstmal kanzelwand hoch von riezlern, ist sehr steiler fahrweg; dann oben gequeert und über wiesen und durch wald runter nach mittelberg. dann walmendingerhorn hoch, über sehr schönen höhentrail zur ochsenhauser scharte und dann runter zur schwarzwasseralpe und von da zurück nach riezlern.
bilder hab ich keine gemacht, keine chance, aber felix und hannes haben welche, auch kleine videos. denke felix bringt am woe was mit.
ansonsten tiefe beeindruckung von den gebotenen bildern der letzten 24 stunden hier.


----------



## bax75 (8. Oktober 2007)

So, AlbGoldTrophy war wie zu erwarten ein ziemliches Gefeile! Ich hatte den Eindruck, daß recht viele RR-Freaks die sich ab und zu mal aus MTB hocken dabei waren. Die Strecke war bis auf 2-3 kurze Trails (aber ohne Schwierigkeiten) nur Schotter- und Asphaltwege. Das ganze wegen des relativ flachen Profils sehr schnell. Hat mir aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht. War ne nette Stimmung, Sonnenschein und schöne Landschaft.
Hatte Glück morgens so zeitig da zu sein und noch einen Startplatz zu ergattern.   Da war so ein Andrang, daß viele von den Nachmeldern beim Startschuß noch in der Warteschlange (oder besser -traube) standen und dann unverrichteter Dinge wieder nach Hause fahren mußten. Die Organisatoren haben wohl nicht mit so einer Nachmelder-Flut gerechnet, darum mußte ich dann mit einer selbstgemahlten Startnummer fahren. Sah ja schon ein bissel doof aus...






Anderes Thema: Nightride!
Ich schlage morgen Dienstag 19:00 Brücke vor. Wer kommt mit?


----------



## junkyjerk (8. Oktober 2007)

@bax75: hab deinen blubikeguide noch, den muss ich dir noch geben. ich wäre morgen beim nightride dabei.


----------



## Don Stefano (8. Oktober 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> Wer is eigentlich der Kollege mit der 36 und den roten Felgen?


 Dave hat rote Felgen und eine Lyric.  Flo hat ne 36 und schwarze Felgen.


----------



## carmin (8. Oktober 2007)

Ah oh sorry, hab gestern wohl nich mehr so gut gesehen...


----------



## Aitschie (8. Oktober 2007)

gasman schrieb:


> erstmal kanzelwand hoch von riezlern, ist sehr steiler fahrweg; dann oben gequeert und über wiesen und durch wald runter nach mittelberg.



Zumindest zu dem Streckenabschnitt gibts Bilder in meinem Fotoalbum (war aber leider nicht dabei, war am Bodensee)....v.a. der Aufstieg zur Kanzelwand ist mörderisch, wir haben im Mai 34% gemessen (und ich nehme nicht an, dass es weniger geworden ist)


----------



## lilx (8. Oktober 2007)

Hey junkyjerk, hab deine Sachen noch bei mir zu Hause liegen. Bekommst du sobald wir uns bei ner tour mal sehen. 
Würde mich echt gerne mir euch morgen aufn weg machen, ist aber ohne Licht ein bißchen schlecht. Falls die Woche bei Tageslicht aber noch was zusammen geht, bin ich dabei.  
Max


----------



## junkyjerk (8. Oktober 2007)

@lilx: ich hab noch ne 2. Lampe, die kannste gerne haben, musst halt nen rucksack mitnehmen wegen akku...


----------



## junkyjerk (8. Oktober 2007)

@all: hat noch einer bock auf ne nette trailrunde im pfälzer wald am samstag? wasgau steht an und wetter soll gut werfden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (9. Oktober 2007)

Den Pfälzer Wald würd ich schon gern mal kennenlernen, aber nicht kommendes WoE, da haben wir unseren Technikkurs  

Evtl. klappts bei mir heut abend auch, kanns aber noch nicht sicher sagen.



Aitschie schrieb:


> der Aufstieg zur Kanzelwand ist mörderisch, wir haben im Mai 34% gemessen (und ich nehme nicht an, dass es weniger geworden ist)



Ich find den Weg von der anderen Seite viel angenehmer. Ok, das letzte Stück muss man schieben, aber dafür ist der größte Teil davor Asphalt mit passabler Steigung.


----------



## lilx (9. Oktober 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @lilx: ich hab noch ne 2. Lampe, die kannste gerne haben, musst halt nen rucksack mitnehmen wegen akku...



 War zwar nicht gemeint, dass ich um ne Lampe betteln will, aber das Angebot nehme ich gerne an. 19.00 Brücke, ist immer noch die auf dem Link? 
Bis dann, Max


----------



## bax75 (9. Oktober 2007)

lilx schrieb:


> 19.00 Brücke, ist immer noch die auf dem Link?



Ja, genau! 
Bis dann!

PS: Hab grad erfahren, daß kupfermark auch mit von der Partie ist. Freu mich schon drauf. 
Gruß Axel


----------



## gasman (9. Oktober 2007)

bei mir geht heute abend nix, vielleicht aber morgen. hat da noch jemand lust?
@ axx und aitschie. zum thema "steilheit" kanzelwand möchte ich noch bemerken. es war eine elende schinderei für mich, aber ich hatte keine wahl. mitgefahren-mitgeschoben. runter wars dafür sehr erheiternd. den aufstieg zum walmendinger horn fand ich fast noch ätzender, weil man kaum dass man auf dem bock gehockt ist, wieder runter musste. am besten war das stück hoch zur ochsenhauser scharte. bike auf den rücken und hoch. da weiss man was man hat.


----------



## junkyjerk (9. Oktober 2007)

bis nachher an der brücke... freu mich auch schon auf den ersten nightride seit langem...


----------



## sharkslayer (9. Oktober 2007)

muesste es heute auch mal wieder schaffen ...


----------



## Aitschie (9. Oktober 2007)

gasman schrieb:


> bei mir geht heute abend nix, vielleicht aber morgen. hat da noch jemand lust?
> @ axx und aitschie. zum thema "steilheit" kanzelwand möchte ich noch bemerken. es war eine elende schinderei für mich, aber ich hatte keine wahl. mitgefahren-mitgeschoben. runter wars dafür sehr erheiternd. den aufstieg zum walmendinger horn fand ich fast noch ätzender, weil man kaum dass man auf dem bock gehockt ist, wieder runter musste. am besten war das stück hoch zur ochsenhauser scharte. bike auf den rücken und hoch. da weiss man was man hat.



Die Ochsenhausener Scharte ist doch die, von der man direkt runter zur Schwarzwasserhütte kommt, oder?? Wenn ihr vom Walmendinger Horn kamt (ich gehe jetzt von der Bergstation aus) wie seid ihr denn dann gefahren? Da ists doch gar nicht so steil... bisschen Blöcke im Weg, aber da kann man doch eig. drumrum fahren.

Die Abfahrt von der Schwarzwasserhütte zur Melköde war dann doch auch n Traum, oder? Die Strecke haben wir im bei unserem Ausflug im Mai auch mitgenommen, leider mit dem Bike auf dem Rücken. Bergauf unfahrbar, aber abwärts bestimmt ein Traum mit den ganzen Stufen!!!

Morgen Biken wär ich gerne dabei, heute gings leider nicht. Bin erst spät aus der AOK rausgekommen..... Wann willst denn los, mir wär 19:30 Uhr ganz recht.


----------



## kupfermark (9. Oktober 2007)

So, wieder vom Nightride zurück! Hat Spass gemacht, sollten wir wieder jede Woche machen! Dann gewöhnen sich die Walker und Jogger auch wieder an uns  

Gruss
KM


----------



## gasman (10. Oktober 2007)

@aitschie
wir sind nicht ganz hoch zur bergstation, sondern erst auf dem fahrweg hinter zum talschluss (ein traum!!!) und dann diesen letzten buckel zur scharte hoch. zur schwarzwasseralp runter musste man teilweise schieben und tragen, weils so elend schmierig war von dem vielen regen. ab der alp wieder echt verschärft bis zur eigentlichen fahrstraße. berauf sicher unmöglich, runterwärts unglaublich lustig.
heute würd ich schon früher rauskommen, ab wann kannst du es denn frühestens an die brücke schaffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (10. Oktober 2007)

@all: am 4.11. gastiert die european outdoor film tour ( http://www.eoft.eu ) wieder in ulm. war ja sehr gut letztes jahr, dieses jahr bestimmt auch wieder super... also wer will mitkommen, dann besorg ich mal wieder karten im vorverkauf. ist euch die 17 oder die 20uhr vorstellung lieber??


----------



## gasman (10. Oktober 2007)

jetzt muss ich doch absagen. hab mich "verhoben" und kann mich grad kaum bewegen. hoffe das gibt sich bis zum samstag


----------



## junkyjerk (10. Oktober 2007)

hat einer bock auf ne rennradrunde? will gegen 15uhr schluss machen im büro und dann noch 2-3 stündchen rennradeln gehen...

@gasman: gute besserung! hexenschuss?


----------



## Aitschie (10. Oktober 2007)

gasman schrieb:


> hab mich "verhoben" und kann mich grad kaum bewegen



Autsch, das tut weh. Aber dann passts ja, hab gerade noch Arbeit bekommen, daher wäre ich eh nicht rechtzeitig ausm Praktikum gekommen. So passts bei uns beiden net, also wird der erste NightRide verschoben...

Hoffe, du kannst die wieder bisschen bewegen, gute Besserung auf jeden Fall meinerseits


----------



## kupfermark (10. Oktober 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @all: am 4.11. gastiert die european outdoor film tour ( http://www.eoft.eu ) wieder in ulm. war ja sehr gut letztes jahr, dieses jahr bestimmt auch wieder super... also wer will mitkommen, dann besorg ich mal wieder karten im vorverkauf. ist euch die 17 oder die 20uhr vorstellung lieber??



Schaut gut aus. Ich würd 20 Uhr vorschlagen, dann kömmer vorher noch was   gehn.


----------



## junkyjerk (11. Oktober 2007)

@kupfermark: also gut, dann 1 karte zusätzlich oder brauchst du mehr, weil du noch jemand mitbringst? wegen samstag wasgau ja oder nein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (11. Oktober 2007)

Nachdem das Wetter diese Woche ja perfekt ist und ich es noch gar nicht auskosten konnte, will ich morgen nochmal Ulmer Trails fahren. Will jemand mit? Will gegen 16:00 los....Treffpunkt schlage ich einfach mal Brücke vor


----------



## kupfermark (11. Oktober 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @kupfermark: also gut, dann 1 karte zusätzlich oder brauchst du mehr, weil du noch jemand mitbringst? wegen samstag wasgau ja oder nein?



Eine Karte für mich und eine für mein Mädel. 
Wasgau: nein, hab Wlfg per SMS Bescheid gesagt.

Biken nächste Woche wieder,

Gruss
KM


----------



## junkyjerk (11. Oktober 2007)

@all: sonst noch wer karten fÃ¼r eoft? 10â¬ pro karte im vvk... gibbet im sport sohn glaub ich. ich kauf mal morgen welche.


----------



## axx (11. Oktober 2007)

Ich würd evtl. schon mitkommen, kanns aber noch nicht sicher sagen, das ist mir jetzt etwas arg langfristig. Ich kauf mir ggfls. selber eine Karte.

Grüße, Joe


----------



## Don Stefano (12. Oktober 2007)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Wasgau: nein, hab Wlfg per SMS Bescheid gesagt.


Dann fahr' ich auch nicht hin. Meine Tochter war eh ein wenig trainingsfaul, die würde die 25 Kids Track nicht schaffen.

EOFT ist bei uns schon am 20.10. Meine Karte hab ich schon und werde hier die besten Pointen schon verraten.


----------



## junkyjerk (12. Oktober 2007)

also ich fahr nach wasgau, wetter soll ja top werden und die strecken sind ja ein traum.


----------



## junkyjerk (13. Oktober 2007)

so, wieder zurück vom wasgau-mtb-marathon.. sehr geil wars, tolles wetter, geile trails. hab den grossteil der strecke mit bikehumanumest zusammen gefahren... also wieder ein erlebnis allererster güte.


----------



## bikehumanumest (14. Oktober 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> so, wieder zurück vom wasgau-mtb-marathon.. sehr geil wars, tolles wetter, geile trails. hab den grossteil der strecke mit bikehumanumest zusammen gefahren... also wieder ein erlebnis allererster güte.



dito...

ich warte jetzt noch auf den ironman auf hawai im tv... obwohl stadler und al-sultan sind schon raus...

aber trotzdem...schon wegen der gegend...

auf hawai war ich mal als student zu besuch und da war grad ironman ...

joe


----------



## kupfermark (14. Oktober 2007)

Und ich bin vom München-Marathon zurück. sharkslayers Vorschlag, mal die 3Std-Grenze anzupeilen, musste ich in der zweiten Hälfte leider zerschlagen. Dafür fehlen dann doch ein paar Trainingskilometer. Bin immer langsamer geworden, und war dann ganz froh, nach 3:13:43 endlich die Ziellinie überqueren zu können.

Aber war trotzdem toll, bei knapp 6000 Läufern, einigen Zuschauern und tollem Wetter. 

Biken plan ich die Woche mal noch gar nicht ein, aber nächsten So hätt ich mal wieder den ganzen Tag Zeit für was grösseres, falls das Wetter passt!


----------



## sharkslayer (14. Oktober 2007)

3.13 ist auch ne super zeit! mit 3h gehört man ja nun auch schon zur laeuferelite!

habe mich uebrigen mal wieder vom iroman-fieber anstecken lassen und plane grade fleissig fuer naechstes jahr ...  wenn du also noch ein "projekt" suchst ;-)

koennte mir zuerich oder klagenfurt vorstellen (beide am 13.7.08)
www.ironman.at
www.ironman.ch

PS - bin schon bei 104.5 kg 


nee aber mal im ernst (nachdem ich hier bisher ja nicht grade mit konsequenz glänzen konnte) - ich wage mich mal weit aus dem fenster: wenn ich bis weihnachten wieder bei 95kg bin melde ich mich an!

gasman - wie waer's? km muss das schwimmen ja auch erst lernen ... und in einem jahr kann man viel schaffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (14. Oktober 2007)

Hör mal... gasman bezichtigte mich heute schon, die Unwahrheit gesagt zu haben, als er hier zum ersten Mal aufschlug und ich ihm versicherte, hier seien nur Normalos unterwegs. Und jetzt wollt Ihr beim Ironman mitmachen. Dabei sagt gasman, eine Stunde gehen am Tag würde schon reichen. (Ich glaub, das ist auch nicht soo schwierig wie das Biken.)


----------



## sharkslayer (14. Oktober 2007)

na ja, die touren und rennen die hier so der eine oder andere faehrt, sind sicher nicht weniger hart als ein ironman. das training ist halt happig und man neigt aus purer angst dazu, auch bei -10grad und nieselregen zu trainieren  
das gute ist aber dass man nicht immer radeln muss sondern bei schlechtem wetter einfach schwimmen oder laufen kann.

ist insgesamt auf jeden fall eine echte bewusstseinserweiterung!!


----------



## kupfermark (14. Oktober 2007)

@sharkslayer:
gibts dann noch Plätze?? Die anderen für 2008 sind jetzt schon ausgebucht. 
Klar würds mich reizen, aber ob mirs reicht, übern Winter im Wasser fit zu werden, bezweifle ich..
Ausserdem ist an dem WE die Salzkammergut-Trophy...

In der Buchhandlung hab ich letztens das hier gefunden. Klingt eigentlich ganz harmlos.

Wie war eigentlich euer Fahrtechnik-Training?


----------



## junkyjerk (14. Oktober 2007)

meine fresse, 3:13h für nen marathon, da krieg ich echt minderwertigkeitskomplexe


----------



## sharkslayer (15. Oktober 2007)

wenn du (oder ihr, gasman?) dich ernsthaft dafuer interessierst, koennen wir das mal en detail besprechen. machbar ist ein ironman mit deiner grundfitness und trainingspensum relativ "locker". sicher, am anfang wirst du dich im wasser wie treibgut fuehlen, aber das wird so ab februar/maerz besser. ob du jetzt 1.05 oder 1.20 brauchst, spielt im gesamtergebniss keine grosse rolle.

vom training her musst du 2x die woche schwimmen. ansonsten reicht ein laengerer nightride und eine tour am wochenende. dazu noch 3x laufen und du kommst auf 7 einheiten. ein ruhetag und ein (schwimm-)tag mit zwei sportarten - voila.


wie schon gesagt, ich wuerde dir auf anhieb eine 9.59 (1.30 - 5.00 - 3:30) oder besser zutrauen.


----------



## Aitschie (15. Oktober 2007)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Wie war eigentlich euer Fahrtechnik-Training?



Erstmal Glückwunsch zu deinem Münchenergebnis!!! Die Zeit ist ja nicht zu verachten....

Zum Fahrtechniktraining: um es in einem Wort zu sagen: Grandios!!! Riesen Dank nochmal an Axel (aka Alex) für die Organisation!!!! Mir hat es extrem viel Spaß gemacht, ich habe auf jeden Fall einiges mitgenommen. Denke mal, den anderen ging es ähnlich... 
Freu mich jetzt schon wie ein Schneekönig auf die 136 Kehren Tour am Lago, spätestens im Frühjahr wird die in Angriff genommen, nachdem Hinterradversetzen jetzt ja klappt!!! V.a. die kleinen Feinheiten waren sehr interessant, über die ich mir bisher wenig Gedanken gemacht habe. BunnyHop muss ich noch bisschen üben genauso wie den Wheelie. 
Fazit: einen Kurs kann ich uneingeschränkt weiterempfehlen, v.a. in einer so harmonischen Gruppe wie der unsrigen!


----------



## Fetz (15. Oktober 2007)

A propos Fahrtechikkurs: 
Ich habe mir gestern abend noch Plattformpedale (Shimano MX 30) bestellt und bin jetzt etwas ratlos, welches Schuhwerk ich dazu nutzen soll. Joggingschuhe hätte ich zwar noch nutzlos rumstehen, habe aber die Befürchtung, den angeblich tollen Grip der Pedale zu "vernichten".
Macht es Sinn, etwas mehr zu investieren und gleich was anständiges wie die Impact von 5.10 zu kaufen oder tun's die Joggingschuhe? Oder doch lieber Trekkingschuhe?
Vielleicht stand ja einer von Euch vor demselben Problem.


----------



## Don Stefano (15. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab mir Trekkingschuhe gekauft, weil man mit denen besser laufen (das bike tragen) kann und diese auch im Winter (GoreTex) sinnvoller einsetzbar sind. Leider haben ausgerechnet meine keinen besonders guten Grip auf den Pedalen. Da muss man halt an der Technik feilen. 

Skaterschuhe haben zwar unheimlichen Grip, laufen kann man mit denen aber schon in nur leicht anspruchsvollem Gelände vergessen. 

Die 5.10 sind da sicherlich ein guter Kompromiss (hat auch der Gasman) und werden überall wg. des außergewöhnlichen Grips gelobt.


----------



## junkyjerk (15. Oktober 2007)

also ich hab so art skaterschuhe, hauptsache ne einigermassen weiche und flache sohle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (15. Oktober 2007)

Man muss sich ja auch nicht auf ein Paar Schuhe festlegen. Wenns in die Alpen geht und längeres Tragen über Geröll zu erwarten ist, nehm ich auch Wanderstiefel. (Leider kommt sowas meist unerwartet ) Auch im Winter sind (schön gewachste) Wanderstiefel ne prima Sache. Grip ist auch eine Frage der Pinlänge.

Bei wärmeren Temperaturen, bei Touren um Ulm oder nur so zu üben sind irgendwelche flachsohligen Turnschlappen natürlich die erste Wahl. Zumal die Pins die Sohlen auch ziemlich angreifen, da ists um einen guten Wanderstiefel ja schon schad.

Fürn Winter wär sogar eine Überlegung, sich irgend einen billigen (Gebraucht-/Restposten)-Wanderstiefel zu besorgen, der gleich zwei Nummern größer ist, um ihn dann mit Schafwolle und doppelter Sohle zum Turbowärmeschuh aufzubauen 

Am Wildbader Lift hörten wir auch schon über 5.10, dass er so gut halte wie ein Klicksystem. Was natürlich die Frage aufwirft, warum man sich eben die Klickpedale abgeschraubt hat. Aber vielleicht hat gasman ja erste Erfahrungsberichte.


----------



## Don Stefano (15. Oktober 2007)

Mein Problem beim Wechseln zwischen Skater und Bergschuhen war, dass die Skaterschuhe besser grippen und ich danach mit den Bergschuhen dauernd abgerutscht bin: Aua!


----------



## Fetz (16. Oktober 2007)

Danke für die Rückmeldungen! 
Ich werde jetzt erst mal abwarten, was Gasman zu den 5.10 sagen kann. Mit den Shimano SH-M 90 hatte ich am Wochenende doch so einige Abrutscher.


----------



## gasman (16. Oktober 2007)

abrutscher vom pedal hast du mit den 5.10 eigentlich keine. war bei der transappennin der einzige fahrer mit flatpedals und bin ganz gut zurecht gekommen. halten auch auf steinigem, rauhen untergrund ganz passabel, möglicherweise besser als normale turnschuhe. überhaupt gar nix geht auf wiesentrails, oder nassem, lehmigen untergrund. wenn du da schieben oder tragen musst, bist du schlecht dran, weil da hält die glatte sohle überhaupt nicht. der schuh ist gut gefüttert und daher im sommer recht warm, aber zum aushalten, ideal für typisches ulmer wetter. und für den winter habe ich einen optisch weniger angesagten, und deshalb heftig reduzierten wanderschuh und hatte damit eine gute alternative.


----------



## Fetz (16. Oktober 2007)

Danke!
Ich werde das mal "wirken" lassen und mich dann entscheiden.


----------



## Aitschie (16. Oktober 2007)

Jokos Bilder sind online, für die Nicht-Teilnehmer Bilder gibt's da.. Die anderen können ja noch kurz vorher den Fragebogen ausfüllen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (16. Oktober 2007)

geile bilder, scheint sich ja wirklich gelohnt haben


----------



## gasman (20. Oktober 2007)

ja was ist jetzt eigentlich hier los?
ich geh jetzt trotz der kälte ne ruhige ga1 runde drehen. fahr aber vielleicht morgen (??) auch noch mal, wär denn da einer willens?


----------



## sharkslayer (20. Oktober 2007)

ich habe ein paar kollegen fuer die nightrides interessierten koennen und wir haben vorgestern lampen gebaut. heute abend ist testrunde ;-)
morgen leider dienst ...


----------



## gasman (20. Oktober 2007)

das war ja so widerlich kalt...
soll das jetzt wirklich monatelang so weitergehen?
muss ich mich erst wieder dran gewöhnen


----------



## carmin (20. Oktober 2007)

Warst mitm Renner unterwegs? Aber stimmt, mir war heut auf meiner Einkaufsrunde auch arg kalt. Weiß gar nicht, was das ist.



gasman schrieb:


> ja was ist jetzt eigentlich hier los?


axx und isch haben gestern mal Wildbad an einem Nicht-Wochenend-Tag getestet. War super. Die Bergbahn fährt da allerdings nur im Halbstundentakt. Wenn man in diesem Takt bleiben will, kommt beim Runterhügeln ziemliche Hektik auf. Interessante Erfahrung. An den Grenzen der Kraftausdauer zu kratzen ist freilich der sicherste Weg in den Muskelkater. Nachdem mir das letzte Wochenende schon Schmerzen an den unmöglichsten Stellen beschert hat, melden sich heute wieder andere Körperteile zu Wort...


----------



## techstar (21. Oktober 2007)

Moin!



> das war ja so widerlich kalt...



   
...und heut früh traf mich fast der Schlag, als ich aus dem Fenster geblickt hab: SCHNEE! (naja, ein bissl nur)





...das wär heut ja so schön zum kombinierten schnee/Matsch-Biken  

Doch was will man machen, wenn das neue Bike wegen eines einzigen Teils nicht fertig aufgebaut werden kann 

Grüße nach Ulm aus Heidenheim
Andi


----------



## gasman (21. Oktober 2007)

also ich gebs zu, ist mir zu widerlich. mache einen auf weichei. bin zur strafe ne runde laufen gegangen


----------



## kupfermark (21. Oktober 2007)

Da gibts nur 2 Möglichkeiten: Kotzen oder akzeptieren. Zumindest scheinen dieses Jahr unsere Spike-Reifen ihren Einsatz zu finden. 

Beim Laufen fehlt halt etwas der Sozial-Kontakt. Aber wenns so eklig draussen ist, könnte man sich vllt einmal die Woche zum Schwimmen treffen, hätte da jemand Interesse? Irgendwann würd ichs ja schon gern lernen.


----------



## El Martinos (21. Oktober 2007)

@km: Ich...


----------



## carmin (21. Oktober 2007)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Beim Laufen fehlt halt etwas der Sozial-Kontakt. Aber wenns so eklig draussen ist, könnte man sich vllt einmal die Woche zum Schwimmen treffen...



Najo, die Frauen, die im Westbad zwecks Sozialkontakt zu dritt oder viert nebeneinander schwammen, gingen mir dazumal eher auf den Nerv 

Müssts in Ulm dank Einsteinmarathon nicht tausende von Laufbegeisterten geben?

Zum Thema Wetter: "if good things lasted forever, would we appreciate how precious they are?"
Und das gilt ja auch fürs Biken. Andere Species entscheiden sich für Winterschlaf.

(Diese Transmogrifiersuche ist die beste Erfindung seit Google )

ps. Andi, was isses denn geworden?  Mit Rabe auf der Nabe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## techstar (21. Oktober 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> ps. Andi, was isses denn geworden?  Mit Rabe auf der Nabe?



Hi Axel, leider nein  
Sagen wir mal, der Rahmenhersteller warnt vor Performance-Einbußen mit dem edlen Ding  
Aber die zur Verwendung kommenden auch schon nicht ganz billigen Naben sind lecker umbaut...Mehr wird noch nicht verraten...





Gruß
Andi


----------



## carmin (21. Oktober 2007)

techstar schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal, der Rahmenhersteller warnt vor Performance-Einbußen mit dem edlen Ding


Dann kanns ja fast nur ein Liteville sein...?


----------



## techstar (22. Oktober 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> Dann kanns ja fast nur ein Liteville sein...?



Spielverderber


----------



## carmin (22. Oktober 2007)

440er sind ja auch ganz schön. Auch wenn man kein Öl reinfüllen darf.


----------



## techstar (22. Oktober 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> 440er sind ja auch ganz schön. Auch wenn man kein Öl reinfüllen darf.



 

Stimmt, die 440er sind eh schon leiser als die alten, unverkennbaren Hügis...
Werd nen Teufel tun und die Dinger ölen  


Grummel, heute immer noch keine erlösende Mail bekommen, dass das noch fehlende Teil endlich unterwegs ist. Warum nur hab ich die Gabel mit härteren Federn bestellt 
Jetzt blick ich wehmütig auf den schicken Rahmen, die Laufräder und die restlichen Teile, wie sie förmlich auf dem Boden scharren


----------



## axx (23. Oktober 2007)

@jj, lectron, nrsTom und alle anderen Formula-Bremser: Formula ruft gerade Oro-Bremsen zurück, weil die Gefahr besteht, dass sich der Bremshebel löst . Man liest hier auch schon von Leuten, die sich gut hingemault haben, weil plötzlich der Bremshebel abgefallen ist   
Bei mir war die betroffene Schraube an der Vorderbremse auch schon bedrohlich lose    sowas darf doch nicht einfach so passieren  

Hier der Link zu der Aktion, und der Fred


----------



## kupfermark (23. Oktober 2007)

huh, das ist ja mal übel, wenn man bei ner Abfahrt plötzlich ins Leere greift..



Morgen 18:30 Nightride?


----------



## junkyjerk (24. Oktober 2007)

uiuiui, da muss ich heute abend gleich mal nachschauen, weil das betrifft nicht nur mein bike, sondern auch das meiner freundin... shice


----------



## junkyjerk (25. Oktober 2007)

@all: was macht ihr denn so im moment an sport? ich krieg die krise, weil ich mich schon über ne woche nicht mehr körperlich betätigt hab. wie siehts denn nächste woche mit sport aus?

@kupfermark: sollen wir mal ne runde schwimmen gehen? dann kann ich dir vielleicht ein wenig das kraulen zeigen.

@techstar: ich lese grad mit schrecken deine signatur. mein herzliches beileid zu tobis ableben, war das ein freund von dir? was ist passiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## techstar (25. Oktober 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @all: was macht ihr denn so im moment an sport? ich krieg die krise, weil ich mich schon über ne woche nicht mehr körperlich betätigt hab. wie siehts denn nächste woche mit sport aus?



Heute müsste meine Pike auf mich warten (edit: ist da! gerade info bekommen ), wenn ich vom Arbeiten heimkomm  Dann weiß ich schon was ich die nächsten Tage an Sport mache  
Ansonsten geh ich zur Zeit 1-2 mal pro Woche ca. 45min laufen...




junkyjerk schrieb:


> @techstar: ich lese grad mit schrecken deine signatur. mein herzliches beileid zu tobis ableben, war das ein freund von dir? was ist passiert?



Danke! Er ist der Bruder meiner Freundin.  
Details erzähl ich lieber mal persönlich während einer Radtour...

Gruß
Andi


----------



## tbird (25. Oktober 2007)

nuja ich fahr jeden tag ~10km mit dem bike...arbeits / fh-weg -.-


----------



## kupfermark (25. Oktober 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @all: was macht ihr denn so im moment an sport? ich krieg die krise, weil ich mich schon über ne woche nicht mehr körperlich betätigt hab. wie siehts denn nächste woche mit sport aus?



Geht mir genauso, aber mein Vorschlag fürn Nightride am Mi wurde ja ignoriert,  

Schwimmen war ich jetzt auch mal, aber kömmer gerne zusammen mal machen, wird aber diese Woche auch nix mehr. Würde bei mir Di u vllt So abend ganz gut passen. 

Nightride nächste Woche Mo, Mi oder Do.

Jetzt geh ich noch ne Runde laufen, dann freut sich der Hund auch


----------



## lilx (26. Oktober 2007)

Würde gerne am Sonntag ne Runde starten, solange es nicht regne... 

Zeit und sonstiges noch nicht in Planung, aber ich könnte noch nen geeigneten Mitfahrguide brauchen, zwecks noch etwas fehlender Ortskenntisse... 
Also wenn was zusammen ginge, echt supeeer.
Gruitz


----------



## junkyjerk (27. Oktober 2007)

@all: das team geländefahrradschnellfahrfreunde ist wieder gegründet, um ordentlich punkte für den winterpokal zu sammeln.

@lilx: wegen morgen biken wende dich mal an axx oder carmin, vielleicht ist auch kupfermark in ulm. bin bis morgen abend in mönchengladbach unterwegs. war grad mitm rennrad ne runde drehen, einfach schön flach hier die gegend.


----------



## lectron (28. Oktober 2007)

Morgen mal wieder ein Nightride?
1900 Brücke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (28. Oktober 2007)

lectron schrieb:


> Morgen mal wieder ein Nightride?
> 1900 Brücke?



Ja, bin dabei!


----------



## bax75 (28. Oktober 2007)

Ich auch!


----------



## junkyjerk (28. Oktober 2007)

ich bin leider erst um 19:45uhr mit vorlesung fertig, und dann muss ich noch von schwäbisch gmünd wieder heim kommen, also leider ohne mich heute... viel spass euch allen.


----------



## lectron (29. Oktober 2007)

Puh, bin jetzt doch ganz schön fertig. Da merkt man halt doch die drei "faulen" Monate . 
Aber pünktlich zum start des Winterpokals kann ich ja glücklicherweise wieder Gas geben .
Ansonsten hats mal wieder richtig spaß gemacht.


----------



## kupfermark (29. Oktober 2007)

So, schön wars mal wieder und die Füße sind tatsächlich wieder aufgetaut


----------



## kupfermark (31. Oktober 2007)

Hat morgen jemand Interesse an einer ausgedehnten MTB-oder RR-Tour?
Gerne auch Richtung Albrand oder Allgäu!

Gruss
Mark


----------



## sharkslayer (31. Oktober 2007)

interesse schon, aber leider schon was vor ...

wir waers mit nem night-ride?


----------



## kupfermark (31. Oktober 2007)

sharkslayer schrieb:


> wir waers mit nem night-ride?



Eher nicht. Hab keine Lust, am Feiertag daheim zu sitzen, nur um zu warten bis es dunkel ist, bis ich mich aufs bike schwingen kann. Nächste Woche gerne!


----------



## Buggi (31. Oktober 2007)

Hi, also eine ausgedehnte Tour kann ich morgen nicht machen, aber ich hätte Bock auf ein wenig Radeln in Blaubeuren. Ich werde definitiv morgen 2-3 Stunden biken und will gegen 12 Uhr los. Wer Bock hat einfach melden.

Gruß
Buggi


----------



## gasman (31. Oktober 2007)

muss leider morgen in familie. plane aber sonntag abzuhauen. wenns wetter hält gerne auch noch einmal allgäu. um oberstaufen hab ich ein paar tracks gefunden. jemand lust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (31. Oktober 2007)

gasman schrieb:


> muss leider morgen in familie. plane aber sonntag abzuhauen. wenns wetter hält gerne auch noch einmal allgäu. um oberstaufen hab ich ein paar tracks gefunden. jemand lust?



So ein Mist, bei mir ist es genau andersrum, kann deshalb am So nicht..

@Buggi: Gerne. 12:20 Uhr dann am Bahnhof Herrlingen??


----------



## junkyjerk (1. November 2007)

@kupfermark: hab auch bock auf ne lange rennradrunde. wannn solls losgehen? und ich hab die karten für sonntag, eoft. freu mich schon.


----------



## wurmspecht (1. November 2007)

gasman schrieb:


> muss leider morgen in familie. plane aber sonntag abzuhauen. wenns wetter hält gerne auch noch einmal allgäu. um oberstaufen hab ich ein paar tracks gefunden. jemand lust?



Au ja, wenn es nicht allzu schlammig wird (im Allgäu hat es ja wohl ziemlich geregnet), hätte ich auch Lust.


----------



## lilx (1. November 2007)

Jo, 12.20 in Herrlingen bin ich mit am Start...
Noch ne dumme Frage, Treffpunkt ist am Bahnhof wo's nach Oberherrlingen hochgeht  
Ne kurze Antwort wäre echt stark,
Bis dann


----------



## Buggi (1. November 2007)

Also dann um 12:20 in Herlingen.

Bis gleich


----------



## kupfermark (1. November 2007)

lilx schrieb:


> , Treffpunkt ist am Bahnhof wo's nach Oberherrlingen hochgeht



Genau! Bis gleich!


----------



## gasman (2. November 2007)

der wetterbericht für alpenrand sonntag ist recht bescheiden, sollte man besser auf die alb ausweichen. immerdraussen hat signalisiert, dass er auch was um teck und neuffen, oder in geislingen führen könnte. scheint mir ne sehr gute alternative. meld mich noch mal, wenn ich mehr von ihm gehörtn habe


----------



## gasman (2. November 2007)

hab grad mal mit immerdraussen gesprochen, der schlägt so ca. 10 h in kirchheim vor. wär mal was ganz anderes. er meldet sich aber auch noch mal hier im forum


----------



## Fetz (2. November 2007)

Wäre gerne dabei, muss aber gegen 12:30 Uhr (zur Not - liest ja keine(r) mit - tut`s auch 13:00 Uhr) wieder in Blaubeuren sein. Das lohnt sich dann bei Start um 10:00 kaum. 
Ich will ja keinem den Sonntag Morgen klauen, aber wie wär's mit etwas früher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharkslayer (2. November 2007)

wie waers denn mit nem nightride heute abend, ihr sonntagsfahrer ;-) ?
19:30 an der brücke - ich fahre auf jedenfall


----------



## gasman (2. November 2007)

heute is weinprobe in der weinbastion. sorry.

noch was, am freitag 23.11. 19:00 ist bei sport klamser in der frauenstraße eine vorstellung der neuesten polar trainingsuhren. dabei wird auch auf die wissenschaftlichen hintergründe (herzfrequenzvarianz) der fitnesstest-software eingegangen. könnte interessant sein. winterpokal ist gut, aber wenn das ergebnis im sommer optimal ist, isses noch besser.


----------



## wurmspecht (2. November 2007)

gasman schrieb:


> hab grad mal mit immerdraussen gesprochen, der schlägt so ca. 10 h in kirchheim vor. wär mal was ganz anderes. er meldet sich aber auch noch mal hier im forum



Ich hätt auch Lust....


----------



## junkyjerk (2. November 2007)

hmm, das hört sich doch gut an, dann kann ich mal wieder den felix sehen.. denke ich bin dabei.


----------



## carmin (2. November 2007)

gasman schrieb:


> noch was, am freitag 23.11. 19:00 ist bei sport klamser in der frauenstraße eine vorstellung der neuesten polar trainingsuhren. dabei wird auch auf die wissenschaftlichen hintergründe (herzfrequenzvarianz) der fitnesstest-software eingegangen. könnte interessant sein. winterpokal ist gut, aber wenn das ergebnis im sommer optimal ist, isses noch besser.


Nuja, denke, dass der allein durch Mehrinformation erreichbare Leistungszuwachs in unseren Kreisen eher marginal ist 

Andererseits hats mich ja auch überrascht, dass man aus Herzschlagzeitreihen recht gute Aussagen über den Fitnesszustand machen kann (http://www.ee.oulu.fi/research/neurogroup/Publications/ijcnn98.pdf). Kannst ja mal fragen, ob das bereits in die Polar-Uhren eingeflossen ist. Wenn ich in Ulm bin, tät ich auch kommen.

Am Sonntag werd ich mich wohl mit ein paar Böblinger Jungs auf den Weg machen. Edith meinte eben, nach Kirchheim könnt ich ja fast radeln... Aber 80 km H+R sind dann doch bissel viel für die Anreise.


----------



## britta-ox (2. November 2007)

gasman schrieb:


> immerdraussen hat signalisiert, dass er auch was um teck und neuffen, oder in geislingen führen könnte. scheint mir ne sehr gute alternative.


hört sich verlockend an...ich hätte auch Lust !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (2. November 2007)

na dann bin ich mal auf immerdraussens post gespannt, wann wo wer sich trifft.


----------



## immerdraussen (3. November 2007)

also....
ist nun bischen schwirig alle unter einen Hut zu bekommen. 
Um dann nicht der Buhmann zu sein wenns zu früh oder zu spät ist schlag ich follgenden Diel vor.
Ihr macht die Zeit und ich die Strecke. 
Treffpunkt ist in Bissingen am Ortseingang auf der rechten Seite Parkplatz Löwen. 10 00 Uhr ist das OK?? (einer muss halt sagen wanns los geht ).


----------



## wurmspecht (3. November 2007)

Hm, ein bisschen schwierig mit dem Zug zu erreichen, gibt es vielleicht Fahrgemeinschaften dahin?


----------



## Fetz (3. November 2007)

Wie wär's mit 9:30 Uhr - sollte eben um 12:30 wieder in Blaubeuren sein? 
Von dem her wird's mit mitnehmen etwas schwierig.


----------



## gasman (3. November 2007)

so wie ich felix kenn, wirds mit rückkehr 1230 auch dann nix, wenn wir um 0930 loskommen. felix is mehr so auf ganzer tag.
ich nehm noch einen freund mit, der aus kempten hochkommt und dann würden noch 2 leute bei mir mitfahren können.
der routenplaner sagt 45 min bis bissingen, d.h. wir sollten für treffpunkt 10:00dort um 09:00 hier (bei mir, oder wo?) verladen. gebt halt bescheid, entweder pm oder sms. wenns mehrere sind, die mitwollen, könnte man evtl. auch noch junkyjerk zum fahren überreden. ich schau mal am nachmittag wieder rein.


----------



## Fetz (3. November 2007)

Dachte ich mir schon, dass die Tour länger gehen soll - ich hätte eben nach den technischen Abschnitten gegen 12:00 Uhr abgebrochen  
Mit Euch kann ich eh nicht mithalten.
Vielleicht kann Felix es ja so einrichten, dass wir gegen 12:00 nicht gerade 50km vom Startpunkt entfernt sind?


----------



## junkyjerk (3. November 2007)

also gegen 9:30uhr hab ich auch nichts einzuwenden, fahren kann ich auch, bissingen findet mein navi für mich, also dann sollten wir hier so gegen 8:30uhr losfahren. dann haben wir noch nen kleinen zeitpuffer. ich muss aber spätestens gegen 18uhr wieder in ulm sein, denn heute ist eoft (siehe www.eoft.eu)


----------



## wurmspecht (3. November 2007)

Wenn bei Dir, Gasman noch ein Plätzchen frei wäre, könnte ich da mitfahren? Wäre von Wullenstetten aus ganz geschickt ...


----------



## gasman (3. November 2007)

ok dann wär noch ein platz frei. wenn junkyjerk mitfährt (???) wären wir voll. um 18:00 sind wir leicht zu hause. eoft geht erst um 20:00 los, also kein stress. jetzt kommts drauf an, wie's mit fetz ausschaut, ansonsten reichts easy mit abfahrt 09:00. wenn wir von 10:00 bis 16:00 fahren, sind wir alle platt genug. 
hmm...da wir wissen, wer strecke macht, sollte man vielleicht doch die schienbeinschützer einpacken...


----------



## britta-ox (3. November 2007)

Bei mir solls morgen nicht sein, schade. 
Mein Jüngster ist krank...

Wünsch euch viel Spaß!

Gruß Britta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (3. November 2007)

schade.


----------



## Fetz (3. November 2007)

Bei mir lohnt sich's halt umso mehr, je früher wir starten. Früher als 9:30 will ich Euch ja gar nicht zumuten...


----------



## junkyjerk (3. November 2007)

@gasman: kann ich noch bei dir mitfahren? dann sag mir bitte, wann ich wo sein soll, damit ich bei dir zusteigen kann.


----------



## gasman (3. November 2007)

ja klar, wurmspecht und walter sind so bei mir, dass wir um 09:00 losfahren können. wenn du zu mir kommen kannst, wärs einfach, wenn du das nicht schaffst, musst mich per handy kontaktieren, weil ich jetzt noch weggeh. bis morgen


----------



## Fetz (3. November 2007)

Dann lade ich das Edison eben wieder aus dem Auto aus und wünsch' ich Euch viel Spass - 10:00 Uhr Start ist mir doch etwas zu eng für die An- und Abfahrt.

@immerdraussen: Ich hoffe, es klappt ein anderes Mal, ein paar neue Serpentinen wären schön gewesen!


----------



## immerdraussen (3. November 2007)

so, bin jetzt auch zuhause. Freu mich auf morgen, bin am 10 00 Uhr am Treffpunkt.
@fetz und britta, schade das es nicht klapt.


----------



## junkyjerk (4. November 2007)

@gasman: kannst du mich um kurz nach 9 uhr an der tankstelle an der b10 aufnehmen oder wolltest du anders als über die a8 nach kirchheim fahren? ich meine die tankstelle bevor es über die brücke über dem kreisverkehr geht.


----------



## junkyjerk (4. November 2007)

bah hilfe, was ist mit dem wetter los?


----------



## gasman (4. November 2007)

des wird schon.
ok bei der tanke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (4. November 2007)

na gut, ich hab mich grad echt zwingen müssen, mir meine brote zu schmieren und das schmuddelwetter zu ignorieren. 

also bis gleich an der tanke


----------



## gasman (4. November 2007)

auch wenns gelegentlich etwas weichen untergrund hatte, oder die wurzeln rutschig waren, insgesamt ein genialer tag. 
@fetz, sorry dass es nix geworden ist, aber wir waren dann so gegen 1800 zurück und die runde anders fahren, hätte es nicht gebracht, trotzdem nochmal sorry.
@junkyjerk, son mist, da war ich zu langsam, jetzt ist die mannschaft voll. wünsch euch ein gutes abschneiden im winterpokal.


----------



## carmin (4. November 2007)

Na, Glückwunsch zur gelungenen Ausfahrt! Bei uns waren in der Früh zwar auch die Straßen nass, aber lt Regenradar hatte es eigentlich gar nicht geregnet, und im Wald wars auch praktisch staubtrocken. War eine Pflichttour eines (18-jährigen!) DIMB-Guides in Ausbildung. Muss sagen, er hat seine Sache super gemacht. (Sogar kulturelle Infos gabs, so dass man auf dem Fragebogen am Schluss auch an der entsprechenden Stelle "ja" ankreuzen konnte *gg*)

Ja wie, es gibt nun doch ein Winterpokalteam? Dachte, Ihr hattet die Chnauze voll? 

Aber das wird bestimmt spannend dieses Jahr, MTBvD gegen IBC-DIMB-Racing Team...


----------



## kupfermark (4. November 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> Ja wie, es gibt nun doch ein Winterpokalteam? Dachte, Ihr hattet die Chnauze voll?



War doch eigentlich ganz lustig letztes Jahr  

Morgen gehts los, wie wärs mit nem *WP-Eröffnungs-Nightride* 
TP 19 Uhr anner Brücke??

Gruss
KM


----------



## bax75 (5. November 2007)

kupfermark schrieb:


> *WP-Eröffnungs-Nightride*
> TP 19 Uhr anner Brücke??



Is gekauft!


----------



## Aitschie (5. November 2007)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Morgen gehts los, wie wärs mit nem *WP-Eröffnungs-Nightride*



Der WP hätte doch auch am WE starten können, wären dann meinerseits immerhin schonmal die ersten 14 Punkte, menno!!!!

Werde heute auch n NightRide machen, bei uns soll heute sogar noch die Sonne rauskommen  Wünsche uns viel Spaß am WP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (5. November 2007)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Werde heute auch n NightRide machen, bei uns soll heute sogar noch die Sonne rauskommen



Cool, Sonne beim Nightride


----------



## lectron (5. November 2007)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Morgen gehts los, wie wärs mit nem *WP-Eröffnungs-Nightride*
> TP 19 Uhr anner Brücke??
> 
> Gruss
> KM


 
Wenn ich frei bekomme, bin ich dabei.


----------



## junkyjerk (5. November 2007)

ich war heute noch mal die sonne auskosten und hab mich aufs rennrad geschwungen, viel spass beim nightride heute.


----------



## lectron (5. November 2007)

Muß leider doch passen, komm beim arbeiten zu spät weg.


----------



## kupfermark (5. November 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> ich war heute noch mal die sonne auskosten und hab mich aufs rennrad geschwungen, viel spass beim nightride heute.



Aber Du hast beim RR-Fahren bestimmt keine 5 Wildsäue und nen Igel gesehen! Wobei ich mich vor dem Igel mehr erschreckt hab


----------



## axx (5. November 2007)

5 Wildsäue  wo denn das? Ich hab noch nie mehr als eine gesehen.


----------



## kupfermark (5. November 2007)

Na Du warst ja auch schon lang nicht mehr dabei  

Bin aber froh, daß Du fragst, war ziemlich am Schluß der Tour, auf dem Y-Weg.


----------



## junkyjerk (6. November 2007)

@kupfermark: meine fresse, wie geil ist das denn mit der tourenauswertung? sowas brauch ich auch...

@winterpokalbeobachter: wie kann man schon am ersten tag so beshicen, da gibbet echt typen, die gehen 12h radfahren... schon klar.


----------



## carmin (6. November 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @kupfermark: meine fresse, wie geil ist das denn mit der tourenauswertung? sowas brauch ich auch...


Jo, die Kommentare sind echt geil. (Abgesehen davon, dass Wildschweine nicht auf Tatzen unterwegs sind )

Was haben die denn gemacht, die Wildschweine?



junkyjerk schrieb:


> @winterpokalbeobachter: wie kann man schon am ersten tag so beshicen, da gibbet echt typen, die gehen 12h radfahren... schon klar.


Und am ersten Tag fällts noch richtig auf... (Gratuliere übrigens Aitschie zum Platz 872 )


----------



## bax75 (6. November 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> Was haben die denn gemacht, die Wildschweine?



Die haben sich auf unserem Trail Ihr Abendessen gesucht. Unsere Lichtduschen haben sie ziemlich zügig vertrieben. Da auch noch ein par halbwüchsige Schweinchen dabei waren, haben wir uns dann aber auch schnell vom Acker gemacht, bevor Mami noch sauer wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (6. November 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> Jo, die Kommentare sind echt geil. (Abgesehen davon, dass Wildschweine nicht auf Tatzen unterwegs sind )



Das brauchst Du nem Biologen nicht zu sagen  
Das war halt das einzig tierische Icon..

Macht echt Spaß, mit der Auswertung rumzuspielen..


----------



## carmin (6. November 2007)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Das brauchst Du nem Biologen nicht zu sagen
> Das war halt das einzig tierische Icon..


Jedenfalls interessant, dass Ciclosport überhaupt die Begegnung mit Bären, Katzen, Wölfen o.ä. in der Tourdoku vorsieht.


----------



## El Martinos (6. November 2007)

@JJ: Nicht jetzt schon aufregen mit dem WP, das wird bestimmt noch vieeeel schlimmer...


----------



## carmin (7. November 2007)

Du meldest Dich auch grad wieder pünktlich als WP-Kommentator


----------



## bax75 (8. November 2007)

Mal ne Frage in die Runde: Hat jemand noch einen BrakeBooster für die HS33 zu Hause rumliegen, den er mir günstig verkaufen würde? 
Ich mach grad mein HT wintertauglich...

Gruß Axel


----------



## kupfermark (11. November 2007)

@bax: Hammer nüsch.

@all: Sobald es die Woche mal nicht regnet, würd ich mal nen Niteride einplanen! (Ausser Dienstag)

Gruß
KM


----------



## carmin (11. November 2007)

Na, das mit dem Regen dürfte bald vorbei sein, dann gibts Schnee...


----------



## kupfermark (11. November 2007)

Na dann kommen die Saison wenigstens mal die Spike-Reifen zum Einsatz. Hauptsache es wird kälter


----------



## gasman (11. November 2007)

war das wochenende in oberstaufen, gestern morgen 40 cm schnee.
frohlocken und hosiannah singen. in gedanken spikes montiert.
seit dem abend pisse ohne ende....
das sah so ätzend aus heute morgen.
dachte ich krieg das kotzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (11. November 2007)

Ich find ihr könntet beim WP etwas mehr Einsatz zeigen, eine Runde bei Schlamm und Schneeregen wäre dieses WoE schon drin gewesen  

Hoffentlich wirds bald richtig kalt und winterlich


----------



## kupfermark (11. November 2007)

axx schrieb:


> Ich find ihr könntet beim WP etwas mehr Einsatz zeigen, eine Runde bei Schlamm und Schneeregen wäre dieses WoE schon drin gewesen



Ich fand das Laufen heut schon eklig genug, auch wenn ich grad in den beiden Stunden unterwegs war, wo es fast nicht geregnet hat. 

Aber was soll man machen, wenn man an lectron dranbleiben will


----------



## bax75 (12. November 2007)

Mit etwas Glück könnte man heute Abend trocken bleiben. 
Wer kommt mit auf Nightride? 1900


----------



## britta-ox (12. November 2007)

axx schrieb:


> Ich find ihr könntet beim WP etwas mehr Einsatz zeigen, eine Runde bei Schlamm und Schneeregen wäre dieses WoE schon drin gewesen


Find ich auch...v.a. wo das Team der Nachbarn sich vor euch befindet.... 

Falls von euch am Do auch jemand zu Carsten Schymiks Kinopremiere über Korsika http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=303289 geht, kann ich ihn gern mitnehmen, da ich durch Ulm fahre.

Gruß Britta


----------



## bax75 (12. November 2007)

OK, dann heute kein Nightride - bin auch grad erst von Arbeit heim gekommen...


----------



## kupfermark (12. November 2007)

Und ich hab mich am WE erkältet, vielleicht klappts ja Mi/Do.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (12. November 2007)

bax75 schrieb:


> Die haben sich auf unserem Trail Ihr Abendessen gesucht. Unsere Lichtduschen haben sie ziemlich zügig vertrieben. Da auch noch ein par halbwüchsige Schweinchen dabei waren, haben wir uns dann aber auch schnell vom Acker gemacht, bevor Mami noch sauer wird...


Hier könnt Ihr vielleicht Eure Erfahrungen mit anderen austauschen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=307797
(ist aber KTWR, mit allen bekannten Risiken und Nebenwirkungen...)



britta-ox schrieb:


> Falls von euch am Do auch jemand zu Carsten Schymiks Kinopremiere über Korsika http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=303289 geht, kann ich ihn gern mitnehmen, da ich durch Ulm fahre.


Wenn ich das recht verstehe, gibts da keine Eintrittskarten?

Wie war eigentlich eoft?


----------



## axx (12. November 2007)

war schon verwirrt. du Nacheditierer.


----------



## britta-ox (12. November 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> Wenn ich das recht verstehe, gibts da keine Eintrittskarten?


aka hat uns Eintrittskarten reservieren lassen und hat auch noch eine übrig.


----------



## carmin (12. November 2007)

britta: danke, will eigentlich gar keine 

axx: yeah, bin selbst oft verwirrt, wenn im Brauser irgendwann 20 Tabs offen sind...


----------



## junkyjerk (13. November 2007)

eoft war super, mir jedenfalls hats gut gefallen. mtb kam natürlich nur kurz, aber die anderen filme waren auch sehr spektakulär.


----------



## kupfermark (13. November 2007)

eoft fand ich auch toll, nicht so langatmig wie der letztjährige. 

Und noch toller fand ich, ein Jahresabo für "Outdoor" zu gewinnen


----------



## junkyjerk (13. November 2007)

stimmt, das war echt geil... watn glück, haste denn schon ne bestätigung bekommen?


----------



## kupfermark (13. November 2007)

Bis jetzt kam noch nix. 
Unsere Team-Platzierung war letztes Jahr aber besser, inzwischen sind wir auf schon auf die dritte Seite abgedriftet, wassn los?


----------



## axx (13. November 2007)

Apropos Hauptgewinn:
Sharky, hast eigentlich schon die Belohnung für deine Heldentat bekommen? Das Geld schon in Bikes angelegt? Die Gerichtsverhandlung gegen den Vergewaltiger läuft ja inzwischen.



kupfermark schrieb:


> Unsere Team-Platzierung war letztes Jahr aber besser,



Da war ja auch ich dabei  
Und jj hat sich nicht so hängen lassen


----------



## kupfermark (13. November 2007)

axx schrieb:


> Und jj hat sich nicht so hängen lassen



Stimmt, das waren noch Zeiten... Außerdem kann man auch gar nicht mehr El_martinos ärgern. Diesmal darf (sich) jeder beshicen und keiner tuts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (14. November 2007)

@kupfermark: geht ihr die woche nochmal schwimmen? wenn ja, sag mir bitte mal bescheid, dann komm ich mit, nur mittwochs geht leider nicht, da hab ich zu lange vorlesungen


----------



## El Martinos (14. November 2007)

@km: 
@jj: Freitag um 17.45 Uhr?


----------



## junkyjerk (14. November 2007)

@kupfermark, el martinos: freitag schwimmen gehen geht klar. 17:45uhr am westbad?


----------



## kupfermark (14. November 2007)

Fr um die Zeit bin ich schon aufm Weg nach M, und früher geh ich die Woche auch nicht. Solang ich noch angeschlagen bin, wird erstmal nicht gepunktet..


----------



## Aitschie (14. November 2007)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Solang ich noch angeschlagen bin, wird erstmal nicht gepunktet..



Genau so ging es mir letzte Woche bis Anfang dieser Woche, aber nun kann ich immerhin wieder mitmachen. Und dass Wetter ist doch super: -1° und Schneefall  Aber nach 2h wirds dann schon ein bisschen frisch....wie schön ist danach eine richtig heiße Dusche!!!!

@ Gasman: fährst du nicht ne Alpina Pro Sport Optik Swing 30???? Hätte, nachdem ich jetzt auf Kontaktlinsen umgestiegen bin, ein fast unbenutzte gelbe Scheibe abzugeben. Wennst Interesse hast, dann melde dich.


----------



## HypnoKröte (14. November 2007)

Grüße @all ,nach längerer Abstinenz und Bike Wechsel, meld ich mich wieder,mit 12 KG mehr auf den Rippen, kurze Frage ist noch platz im WP Team ich würd gern wieder mehr Sport treiben. Die ersten Runden mit meinem neuen wirds dann erst ab Dezember wieder geben.

Servus Sahin


----------



## sharkslayer (14. November 2007)

axx schrieb:


> Apropos Hauptgewinn:
> Sharky, hast eigentlich schon die Belohnung für deine Heldentat bekommen? Das Geld schon in Bikes angelegt? Die Gerichtsverhandlung gegen den Vergewaltiger läuft ja inzwischen.


nee leider noch nicht ... wenn ihr jemals in so eine solche situation kommt, glaubt mal nicht dass sich die staatsanwaltschaft bei einem meldet  

ich habe die woche mal angerufen, war keiner zu sprechen ...


----------



## lilx (15. November 2007)

Habe mal wieder mit Abwesenheit gelgänzt...
Nur ne Frage & Anregung,  
Am 12.12 gastiert  Warren Miller mit seiner PLAYGROUND (show)/Film im Xinedome in Ulm und ich hätte mal Interesse zu fragen, wer lust hätte da mit hin zu gehen, zwecks reservieren von Karten.
Wer nicht weiß um was es geht, Freestyle Snowsport vom Feinsten!! ( ansonsten einfach mal googlen. )

Viel Spaß noch beim schwimmen morgen! Würde mich gerne anschließen, aber Krankheit lässt es nicht zu.

Grüße Max


----------



## Aitschie (15. November 2007)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> kurze Frage ist noch platz im WP Team ich würd gern wieder mehr Sport treiben



Team ist bereits voll, aber gründe doch n zweites Team. Gasman wollte bei uns auch mitmachen, vll. finden sich dann nier noch 2-3 andere.... Teamgründung geht noch bis Sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (16. November 2007)

so, wieder ausm westbad zurück, schön ne stunde schwimmen und dann ab in die dampfgrotte. 

@el martinos: hab dich leider nicht gesehen. hatte mich schon gefreut, dich nach der langen zeit mal wieder zu sehen.


----------



## gasman (17. November 2007)

@ all: geht morgen jemand fahren? bin jetzt seit dem trip nach kirchheim gegrounded gewesen und hätte lust.
@ aitschie: danke für das angebot. ich glaub ich hab die brille. gelb wär net schlecht. hab selber letzte woche mal contacts probiert, hatte progressive daylies drin, konnte aber damit den astigmatismus nicht ausgleichen, so dass ich ziemlich blind rumgeeiert bin. 
mit der alpina bin ich zufrieden beim skifahren und laufen u.sw. aber zum radfahren ist sie net so gut. die obere kante ist zu tief, so dass man bei der beim radeln üblichen kopfhaltung zugluft kriegt und auf die kante guckt. auf dauer brauch ich ne andere lösung. nächste woche hab ich einen termin mit einem contactlinsen spezialisten. mal sehen ob es eine möglichkeit mit torischen linsen gibt. dann könnte ich ne ganz normale radbrille drüber tragen. hast du zufälligerweise erfahrung damit? oder sonstwer im forum?


----------



## HypnoKröte (17. November 2007)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Team ist bereits voll, aber gründe doch n zweites Team. Gasman wollte bei uns auch mitmachen, vll. finden sich dann nier noch 2-3 andere.... Teamgründung geht noch bis Sonntag.



Ok also wer hat noch Lust außer gasman und meine Wenigleit nen Team zu bilden zwecks WP.


----------



## Aitschie (17. November 2007)

gasman schrieb:


> @ all: geht morgen jemand fahren? bin jetzt seit dem trip nach kirchheim gegrounded gewesen und hätte lust.
> @ aitschie: danke für das angebot. ich glaub ich hab die brille. gelb wär net schlecht....... mal sehen ob es eine möglichkeit mit torischen linsen gibt. dann könnte ich ne ganz normale radbrille drüber tragen. hast du zufälligerweise erfahrung damit? oder sonstwer im forum?



Ich werde morgen radeln gehen, aber ich glaub es bringt dir nicht viel, wenn ich sag, dass ich in Bayreuth bin.... kannst aber gerne vorbeikommen  

Zu den Linsen: bin seit Juli/August sowas mit denen unterwegs. Hab -3,50 und -3,0, es reicht, dass ich ohne Brille recht blind bin. Hornhautverkrümmung auch noch. War dann bei einem Sportbrillenspzialisten und hab mich hier im Forum informiert. Mein Ergebnis waren dann Linsen und ich bereue es nicht. Keine angelaufenen Gläser, jede Sonnenbrille tragbar etc. Logo, es ist anfangs n bisschen blöde sich selbst im Auge rumzufingern, aber mit bisschen Routine geht es sehr easy (sogar wie gestern im angeheiterten Zustand). Anfangs habe ich noch, wegen der eigenen Unsicherheit und den etwas geringeren Kosten Tageslinsen genommen, meine nächsten sind definitiv Monatslinsen! Ich trage die Linsen übrigens nur zum Sport, normal immer mit Brille.

Was ich ansonsten gemacht hätte: die Adidas EvilEye (<- sehr gut, kann nur gutes berichten!) kannste mit Korrekturgläsern ausrüsten. Ist dann halt ne richtige Radbrille, die Nachteile sind aber immer noch da....


----------



## bax75 (17. November 2007)

@gasman: Ich bin auch Linsenträger. Ich hab einen ziemlichen "Knick in der Optik" - sprich Astigmatismus mit -3 und -4 oder so was. Ich hab harte torische Linsen. Davor gings auch noch mit weichen torischen. Damals hatte ich aber noch nicht diese Stärke. Beim Nightride fahr ich aber immer nur mit meiner normalen Brille, weil mir bei Kälte/Wind die Augen immer ziemlich stark tränen, mit dem Resultat, daß mir die Linsen irgendwo im Auge rumschwimmen und ich nix mehr sehe. Mit normaler Brille tränen mir die Agen zwar auch, aber da reicht ein kräftiges Zwinkern und man sieht wieder was...


----------



## wurmspecht (17. November 2007)

gasman schrieb:


> @ all: geht morgen jemand fahren? bin jetzt seit dem trip nach kirchheim gegrounded gewesen und hätte lust.
> Lust schon, aber  ich will den Schnee morgen noch mal nutzen und ins Allgäu zum Skaten, bevor nächste Woche wieder alles wegtaut. Viel Spaß, wenn Ihr fahrt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (17. November 2007)

@hypno kröte- also mit winterpokal,  das hab ich mir abgeschminkt. habe jetzt kurzfristig 3 abendtermine an wechselnden tagen reingedrückt bekommen, so dass ich nur am wochenende regelmäßig sport machen kann. weiss nicht wie lang das geht, aber für ne teamwertung isses kontraproduktiv.
@bax- danke für diese info. das problem bei den torischen ist halt, dass sie nur dann sinnvoll sind, wenn sie auch richtig zentriert sind und das ist bei tränendem auge praktisch nicht möglich. habe jetzt nach langer rumsucherei einen optiker zwischen stuttgart und heilbronn ausfindig gemacht, der sich auf sportbrillen spezialisiert hat. mir wurde berichtet, der sei in der lage auch bei gebogenen sportgläsern gleitsicht so einzubauen, dass man nicht gleich übelkeit verspürt, wenn man die brille aufsetzt. fahr ich vielleicht demnächst mal hin.
@ all: würde morgen vormittags mal ne runde fahren gehen. zum mittagessen wieder zurück. schau nachts nochmal rein. denke abfahrt ca. 09:30 brücke könnte sozialverträglich sein.


----------



## axx (18. November 2007)

Hmm. 9:30 ist mir zu früh, ich würd eher nachmittags eine Runde drehen.


----------



## gasman (18. November 2007)

würd ich auch lieber, haben aber besuch. wenn wer kommen will, ich bin 0930 an der brücke


----------



## gasman (18. November 2007)

an der brücke war leider niemand, bin also alleine los aufs hochsträß. kurz vor der juhe hör ich von hinten was kommen. war ein rr fahrer aus dem neuhausener verein, dem das straßenfahren mit mtb zu langweilig war. wir sind dann erst im hochsträß rumgegurkt, dann über den waldrandtrail zur rentnerhütte und da runter, dann über rommelsteige zum grünen schlauch, zur kante und zum sender in blaustein. grad recht für eine morgenrunde. spikes braucht man definitiv nicht, alles war wunderbar griffig und für eine 3 h runde war die temperatur auch perfekt. leider hatte ich mein handy vergessen, da hab ich beim heimkommen sharkys nummer gesehen. schade.
@sharky- war war los? beheft und brücke nicht gefunden, oder was?


----------



## sharkslayer (18. November 2007)

da haben wir uns ganz dumm verpasst - ich war um 9:32 unten und komme ja aus der richtung in du weitergefahren bist. ich bin ironischerweise eine fast identische runde gefahren ...


----------



## bax75 (18. November 2007)

Wie ists mit Nightride morgen Abend? 
Ich würde für 19:00 Brücke plädieren!
Wer kommt mit?


----------



## lectron (18. November 2007)

Morgen abend hab ich auch Zeit.
1900 uhr Brücke bin ich dabei.

Wir müssen unser team doch langsam auf die 2te seite pushen .


----------



## junkyjerk (18. November 2007)

sollte hoffentlich auch bei mir klappen.. hänge ja ziemlich zurück, was die punkte angeht.


----------



## axx (18. November 2007)

Waren heut früh die Trails noch leicht gefroren?
Heut nachmittag wars echt eklig... dünnflüsser Schlamm ohne Ende... hab mich übelst eingesaut.
Irgendwie ist mir jetzt endgültig die Lust aufs Winterbiken vergangen  
Ich meld mich dann nächstes Frühjahr wieder hier.


----------



## gasman (18. November 2007)

hey axx, des gibts doch net!! heut morgen wars echt perfekt. bin mit nem fast sauberen bike heimgekommen. 
für niteride seh ich leider nur geringe chancen, aber die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharkslayer (18. November 2007)

ich fands heute morgen auch super!


----------



## carmin (18. November 2007)

gasman schrieb:


> war ein rr fahrer aus dem neuhausener verein, dem das straßenfahren mit mtb zu langweilig war. wir sind dann erst im hochsträß rumgegurkt, dann über den waldrandtrail zur rentnerhütte und da runter, dann über rommelsteige zum grünen schlauch, zur kante und zum sender in blaustein.


 ganz schön tough mit dem Rennrad. Fährt er das nächste Mal wieder Straße?



axx schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist mir jetzt endgültig die Lust aufs Winterbiken vergangen


Na na na, also erstmal gibts im Winter nicht permanent dünnflüssigen Schlamm, und zum andern gibts da auch noch das Projekt Skipiste 

Außerdem hab ich grade meinen dritten Li-Akku zusammengelötet und hoffe, dass er jetzt beim Laden unter chinesischer Kontrolle nicht explodiert.


----------



## bax75 (19. November 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> ... dass er jetzt beim Laden unter chinesischer Kontrolle nicht explodiert.



 Sitzt da ein kleiner Chinese neben dran und passt auf?


----------



## kupfermark (19. November 2007)

bax75 schrieb:


> Sitzt da ein kleiner Chinese neben dran und passt auf?



Na die kennen sich mit Explosionen wenigstens aus..

Kann heut nicht mitpunkten, bin immer noch nicht ganz fit


----------



## junkyjerk (19. November 2007)

me neither, ich geh morgen schwimmen.

@kupfermark: wie schauts denn morgen mit schwimmen aus bei dir?


----------



## carmin (19. November 2007)

bax75 schrieb:


> Sitzt da ein kleiner Chinese neben dran und passt auf?


Fast... Obendrauf sitzt er, schön festgelötet, 8 x 47 mm² groß, und er hat es mit dem Abschalten sehr spannend gemacht (50 mV zu spät)...


----------



## axx (19. November 2007)

@Linsen-Freunde: Praktisch dass ihr das Thema gerade diskutiert. Ich hab meine Brille vor ein paar Tagen zerbrochen und hab seit heute (bis die Brille repariert ist) torische Dailies drin. Sehqualität ist prima  aber irgendwie hab ich ein kribbeliges Gefühl in den Augen. Könnte sie mir ständig kräftig reiben (mach ich natürlich ned). Geht das irgendwann weg, muss man sich daran gewöhnen, oder bin ich inkompatibel?


----------



## Aitschie (19. November 2007)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> (Gratuliere übrigens Aitschie zum Platz 872 )


Tage später, mehr Punkte aber es geht nicht aufwärts  



> kribbeliges Gefühl in den Augen. Könnte sie mir ständig kräftig reiben (mach ich natürlich ned). Geht das irgendwann weg, muss man sich daran gewöhnen, oder bin ich inkompatibel?



Gewöhn dich dran, geht's mir genauso. Wobei es irgendwie auch an den Linsen liegt: bei meinen ersten wars nur am Anfang so, danach hab ich mich dran gewöhnt. Meinen 2.Satz merke ich irgendwie stärker. Bin mal gespannt, obs mit den Monatslinsen besser wird. Werde am Mittwoch bei der Bestellung auf jeden Fall nachfragen, woran es liegen kann....  

@lectron/bax: punktet schön kräftig, ich greif am Mittwoch wieder an.


----------



## kupfermark (19. November 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> me neither, ich geh morgen schwimmen.
> 
> @kupfermark: wie schauts denn morgen mit schwimmen aus bei dir?



Nö, geht leider noch nicht, vllt gegen Ende der Woche, mal schaun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lectron (19. November 2007)

Wieder zurück vom kurzen aber knackigen nightride mit bax.
Beste bedingungen bei leicht gefrorenen trails.
Hoffentlich können sich zum nächsten nightride wieder mal ein paar mehr thread-betrachter motivieren (schwimmen ist doch keine alternative).


----------



## El Martinos (19. November 2007)

...manchmal schon...  

@jj: Sorry wegen Freitag, war auch leicht krank und habs nicht gepackt...


----------



## junkyjerk (20. November 2007)

@all: geht heute jemand mit zum schwimmen? ich würde mal so gegen 18:30uhr vorschlagen. westbad.


----------



## HypnoKröte (20. November 2007)

Schwimmen, bin dabei werd um 18 Uhr dort sein. Hoffe es sind 1, 2 Bahnen frei.


----------



## junkyjerk (20. November 2007)

18uhr werd ich wahrscheinlich nicht schaffen.. aber vielleicht sieht man sich dann da. bis später


----------



## Aitschie (21. November 2007)

BTW: beshicen im WP: mein neuestes Highlight: babbel_net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (21. November 2007)

Schwimmen gestern war eig. ganz Ok wenns net so voll gewesen wär,übrigens ich weiß gar nicht mehr wie der Junkie ausschaut  oder warst du der, der ne Stunde gekrault ist? müsst von der Ausdauer hinhauen oder?

Gruß Simsek


----------



## junkyjerk (21. November 2007)

also ich bin auf der 2t letzten bahn unterwegs gewesen, ne stunde wars diesmal nicht ganz, hab meiner freundin noch kraulen versucht beizubringen


----------



## HypnoKröte (21. November 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> also ich bin auf der 2t letzten bahn unterwegs gewesen, ne stunde wars diesmal nicht ganz, hab meiner freundin noch kraulen versucht beizubringen



Ach der warst du   bin dann auch am Ende ganz kurz ins Kinderbecken, als ihr Schwimmen geübt habt(der Typ mit der Brille).


----------



## junkyjerk (21. November 2007)

hmmm, vielleicht sollte ich endlich anfangen, mir die gesichter mal ohne helm und brille zu merken....


----------



## tbird (22. November 2007)

schwimmen ... also ne damit könnt ihr mich jagen 

ich geh heut abend mal n bissl ins konditionstrainig vom hochschulsport ... mal schaun was das gibt, wenn ich davor schon 10km mit dem bike fahr und danach nochmal 10 heimfahren muss *ggggg*


aber was tut man nicht alles für einen guten ruhepuls :]


----------



## El Martinos (22. November 2007)

Und im übrigen: Noch 4 Tage bis Glühwein...


----------



## junkyjerk (22. November 2007)

geht das massenbesäufnis also in die nächste runde?


----------



## tbird (23. November 2007)

schaut wohl so aus 
wobei ich eher mit meinem horn am glühmetstand zu finden sein werde 

btw...gestern hochschulsport, konditionstraining...meine fresse war das heftig... da sind ja selbst 50km biken mit 1500hm ein spaziergang dagegen  

aber spass hats gemacht, und nächsten donnerstag geht das leiden weiter


----------



## junkyjerk (23. November 2007)

wo issen der hochschulsport und was habt ihr genau gemacht?


----------



## carmin (23. November 2007)

Ist eigentlich morgen jemand auf dem Bike unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbird (23. November 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> wo issen der hochschulsport und was habt ihr genau gemacht?



der is oben beim kuhberg ... in einer der hallen. 

was haben wir gemacht? 

1) aufwärmen (~20min), was mehr einem höllenlauf gleichkommt (sehr böse, aber warm ist man wenigstens danach)
2) Zirkeltraining mit 15 Stationen (ich hab jetzt noch muskelkater)
3) auslaufen (das hab ich aber ausfallen lassen, da ich eh mit dem bike da war...)

ist zu empfehlen, aber ist wirklich hart. es trainieren auch läufer vom einstein-marathon mit (denen scheint das aber IRGENDWIE fast nix mehr auszumachen...)


----------



## junkyjerk (23. November 2007)

hmm, kann man da auch als nicht-uni-ulm-student mitmachen?


----------



## tbird (23. November 2007)

kann man. kostet dann aber. ~60â¬ / jahr

http://hssp.ze.uni-ulm.de/opencms/opencms/hssp/sportangebot/fitness/konditionstraining.jsp


----------



## gasman (24. November 2007)

hab grad mit carmin gesprochen, wir gehen uns etwas bewegen...kurz und flach ....treffen uns um 1400 am bahnhof in herrlingen. hoffe es kann sich noch jemand aufraffen...wer bedenken hat wegen dreck, dem kann ich unseren gartenschlauch anbieten


----------



## axx (24. November 2007)

Wie schauts denn morgen nachmittag (falls es ned regnet) mit einer eher schlammfreien Runde aus?


----------



## junkyjerk (24. November 2007)

schlammfrei muss dann wohl rennradrunde heissen oder? kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es irgendwo keinen schlamm hat.


----------



## carmin (24. November 2007)

gasman schrieb:


> kurz und flach


jaja... wie immer 

Sach mal, war das der Film, von dem Du gesprochen hattest? Is ja schon genial gezeichnet. (das auch)

Hörte eben im Radio, der Neu-Ulmer Bahnhof sei eingeweiht worden, mit zünftiger Blasmusik...? War bestimmt schön gemütlich da unten.

Morgen plan ich mal nix. Hab noch zu tun.


----------



## axx (24. November 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> schlammfrei muss dann wohl rennradrunde heissen oder?



Rennrad habinet. Ich dachte an eine schotterlastige Bikerunde.
Ich treff mich mit wurmspecht um 2 an der Kuhberg-Antenne. Wer kommt noch mit?


----------



## gasman (25. November 2007)

@ carmin- yep, das is der film
@ axx- viel spass... wir haben genau das gesucht, was du heute suchst und sind voller kuh- und pferdshice zurückgekommen. hab gerochen, wie weiland nach der salmaser höhe. bin aber froh, daß du deinen winterschlaf endlich beendet hast. wurde auch höchste zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (25. November 2007)

gasman schrieb:


> wir haben genau das gesucht, was du heute suchst und sind voller kuh- und pferdshice zurückgekommen. hab gerochen, wie weiland nach der salmaser höhe.



Och menno. Solch aufmunternde Worte haben mir jetzt gerade noch gefehlt


----------



## carmin (25. November 2007)

gasman schrieb:


> @ axx- viel spass... wir haben genau das gesucht, was du heute suchst und sind voller kuh- und pferdshice zurückgekommen.


... wobei man dazusagen muss, dass wir uns das wohl nur auf kurzen Abschnitten eingesammelt haben (Arnegg-Herrlingen und um den Pferdestall bei Dietingen), dass wir bei Dunkelheit gefahren sind und ohne Schutzblech. Also durchaus Verbesserungspotential (wenn man will )

Kuhberg ist doch mal ein guter Ausgangspunkt für saubere Touren Richtung Schelklingen / Ehingen. Oder wenns keine Höhenmeters sein müssen, könnt Ihr ja auch mal Wain umrunden -- viel Wald, auf dem Heimweg noch ein paar Trails um Vöhringen mitnehmen (Osthang, sorry für die genaue Ortsbeschreibung) und dann bei wurmspecht Rad abspritzen...


----------



## wurmspecht (26. November 2007)

Gestern sind wir eigentlich gar nicht so schlimm auf Pferde- und Kuhkacke gestoßen. Wo gibt es denn in Wain Trails? Ich kenne nur die von Wullenstetten nach Illertissen, aber an Wain kommt man nicht vorbei. Außerdem verirre ich mich da immer und finde ewig nicht mehr heim.


----------



## carmin (26. November 2007)

Wain (wo auch der John wohnt) war nur als Attraktor Eurer Trajektorie gedacht. Bin das vor ein paar Jahren auch nur mal gefahren, weil mir jemand (der Anselm!) irgendwo bei Wullenstetten Trails versprochen hat. Am Illerosthang waren tatsächlich ein paar, freilich nix Spektakuläres. Vielleicht würden es mehr, wenn man nachdrücklicher suchen würde und nicht schon halb demoralisiert auf der Heimreise ist. Du kennst Dich da bestimmt weit besser aus.

Das mit dem Verfahren kenn ich schon vom Roten Berg. Ich weiß ja nicht, was mir in richtig großen Wäldern geschähe.


----------



## gasman (26. November 2007)

hatte heute schnelles programm in donauwörth und dachte ich mach mal wieder ne ausgiebige ga1 heimfahrt mit der stadtschlampe. leider erstmal westwind ohne ende und dann kurz vor dillingen der voll krasse schneesturm. hat mal richtig runtergesaut. bin dann ab dillingen mit dem zug heim. das wird sicher ein richtig mieser winter, wenns jetzt schon so runtermacht.


----------



## Aitschie (26. November 2007)

gasman schrieb:


> das wird sicher ein richtig mieser winter, wenns jetzt schon so runtermacht.



Da sagt das britische Meteo-Insitut was anderes. Lt denen soll es ein ähnlich milder Winter werden wie der Letzte.... Egal, wir müssen eh nehmen was kommt. 

Aber mal was anderes: komme gerade von einem 3h Indoorcycling Marathon (real 3,5h) zurück. Wenn ihr das Angebot kriegt, sowas mal zu machen, lassts bleiben. Ich bin sowas von fertig!!!! Dabei dachte ich mein Trainingszustand sei ganz gut, aber das hat mir das Gegenteil bewiesen. V.a. macht es nach 2h keinen Spaß mehr in einem Raum auf Fahrrädern zu sitzen..... 

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurmspecht (27. November 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> ... Am Illerosthang waren tatsächlich ein paar, freilich nix Spektakuläres. Vielleicht würden es mehr, wenn man nachdrücklicher suchen würde und nicht schon halb demoralisiert auf der Heimreise ist. Du kennst Dich da bestimmt weit besser aus.
> 
> Hm, weiß nicht, aber kurz vor Memmingen habe ich mal einen Trail entdeckt als ich mit dem Rennrad unterwegs war und von Wullenstetten bis Illertissen kommt man weitestgehend auf Trails. Vielleicht gibt es ja noch Trailverbindungen bis Memmingen. Spektakulär sind die wahrhaftig nicht, aber ab und zu sind die auch ganz nett....


----------



## Aitschie (28. November 2007)

Was is den mit dem Winterpokal los????  Ich finde mich plötzlich auf Platz 15xx wieder....COOL!!!!! Drehen die den Wettbewerb jetzt um: je weniger Punkte, desto besser???? Platz 1 kriegste demnach, wennst 0 Punkte hast  Fände ich klasse, nächstes Jahr bin ich dann der Chef im Ring


----------



## junkyjerk (28. November 2007)

hab mich auch grad schon gewundert, erst dachte ich ja, die haben diese völlig unglaubwürdigen einträge von z.b. deisterbruddler rausgeworfen...


----------



## lectron (29. November 2007)

wg. WP: Warum sich der Administrator wegen den paar unglaubwürdigen Usern zu so einer Änderung genötigt sah?
Anderstrum fand ichs zwar besser, aber gefahren und eingetragen wird trotzdem .


----------



## lectron (29. November 2007)

www.koenig-von-ulm.de hört sich eigentlich ganz wizig an. Zum überlegen da am Donnerstag mal vorbei zu schauen, kostet ja nichts. Sonst noch jemand interresiert?    
Zitat: Jedermann-Zehnkampf -- auch für Frauen 

    Am 26./27. Juli 2008 findet DIE sportliche Herausforderung für alle Leichtathletikbegeisterten statt -- Ulms erster Jedermann-Zehnkampf unter dem Motto: "Der König von Ulm". Das Training hat bereits begonnen -- ist kostenlos -- jeder kann mitmachen -- immer donnerstags von 19 bis 20:30 Uhr in der Ausstellungshalle 6 der Ulm-Messe -- unter der Leitung von Leichtathletik-Trainer Wolfgang Beck. Bis Weihnachten werden allgemeine Grundlagen trainiert, ab 2008 geht das disziplinspezifische Spezialtraining los. In diesem Rahmen sind spezielle Trainingsanalysen möglich, auch wird Arthur Abele, der Newcomer der Zehnkampf-Szene und überraschender WM-Neunter in Osaka, bei einem Training dabei sein...


----------



## junkyjerk (30. November 2007)

@lectron: ich wär dabei. hört sich ganz witzig an. hoffentlich beisst sich der termin nicht mit irgendeinem rennen nächstes jahr.


----------



## HypnoKröte (30. November 2007)

Junkie du alter angeber , hab dich vorhin n wheelie am Ehinger Tor machen sehn 

Gruß Simsek


----------



## tbird (30. November 2007)

junky kanns halt


----------



## HypnoKröte (30. November 2007)

Jo ich war auch schon richtig beeindruckt,erst dacht ich wieso fährt der alte (Sry ich glaub ich brauch wieder neue Gläser) Mann n Dirtbike?  Und dann kams whoam Wheelie an der Ampel echt fresh


----------



## kupfermark (30. November 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @lectron: ich wär dabei. hört sich ganz witzig an. hoffentlich beisst sich der termin nicht mit irgendeinem rennen nächstes jahr.



Ich find das auch nette Idee, wär auch dabei. Kömmer uns am Do ja anschaun. Überschneidet sich wahrscheinlich mit dem Keiler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El Martinos (30. November 2007)

Oh nein, und ich hab JJ nur an der Ampel am Ehinger Tor balancieren sehen... Meine Kollegin meinte nur, schau dir mal den Angeber an... 

Geht heut jemand auf den Weihnachtsmarkt oder ins Roxy?


----------



## gasman (30. November 2007)

fährt jemand morgen?


----------



## carmin (30. November 2007)

leider nein. Die Sonntagsfahrer fahren nur sonntags. Dürfte dann aber auch reichen.


----------



## sharkslayer (30. November 2007)

gasman schrieb:


> fährt jemand morgen?


wenn's wetter nicht zu schlecht ist ...


----------



## junkyjerk (1. Dezember 2007)

ähm *prust* *hüstel* naja ein wenig klappts ja schon mitm wheelie, aber perfekt ist was anderes...


----------



## Don Stefano (3. Dezember 2007)

Wein Winterbike is fertig:


----------



## bax75 (3. Dezember 2007)

lectron schrieb:


> www.koenig-von-ulm.de hört sich eigentlich ganz wizig an. Sonst noch jemand interresiert?



Ich würd mir das am Donnerstag auch mal anschauen. Klingt gut.


----------



## bax75 (3. Dezember 2007)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Wein Winterbike is fertig:



*Vor Neid erblass* 
Wow, ist ja echt ein Hingucker geworden! Glückwunsch. Sind das Gustls, oder?

Gruß Axel


----------



## Don Stefano (3. Dezember 2007)

Nö, die sind mir fürs HT zu schwer. Das sind meine alten Hayes Mag. Werden wahrscheinlich im Frühjahr getauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (3. Dezember 2007)

@don stefano: ein schniekes ding, man beachte die innenverlegten züge. respekt...


----------



## carmin (3. Dezember 2007)

ohhhhh. Also dass es prima wintertauglich ist, steht wohl außer Frage, aber es nur im Winter nutzen zu wollen, wär wohl etwas schad...

Wie kriegst da jetzt die Kette gespannt? Das sind doch keine horizontale Ausfaller? (Ich seh eigentlich gar nix )


----------



## axx (3. Dezember 2007)

Rohloff mit Excenter-Lager, sehr hypsch  die Sattelstütze sieht ja fett aus.
Aber unterschiedliche Felgen und unterschiedliche Speichenfarbe geht ja gar nicht, sieht ja fast so wild aus wie mein Winter-Laufradsatz


----------



## junkyjerk (3. Dezember 2007)

@lectron, bax75 und kupfermark: wie sollen wir das am donnerstag mit dem training machen? kann mich einer mitnehmen?, da mit 4 autos hinzufahren find ich bisserl blöd.


----------



## lectron (3. Dezember 2007)

Bei mir wird sich's erst am Mittwoch entscheiden ob's am donnerstag klappt. 
 Bin nämlich gerade am Heimwerken, und gemäß dem Motto ein Schritt vor, zwei zurück, hat sich gesteren meinem Bohrer ein Heizungsrohr in den Weg geschlichen.
 Hab schon überlegt ob ich das im WP als Schwimmeinheit eintragen kann. 
 Gebe aber mein Bestes, brauche nämlich unbedingt ein bischen ausgleich.


----------



## kupfermark (3. Dezember 2007)

@jj: ich fahr eh bei euch vorbei, dann kann ich euch aufgabeln. 

Morgen Schwimmen mit anschliessendem Glühwein auf dem W-Markt?
Und auf nen Nightride hätt ich auch mal wieder Lust. Mi vielleicht?

@ donstefano: schickes Bike, sowas fehlt mir auch noch..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bax75 (3. Dezember 2007)

Bin Morgen Abend auch aufm G-Markt. Gehe mit meinen Kollegen hin. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja.

@lectron: "Mach es fertig - bevor es Dich fertig macht". Ich fühle mit Dir  

@km: Sammelst Du mich dann auch auf? Wann willst Du los?


----------



## kupfermark (3. Dezember 2007)

bax75 schrieb:


> @km: Sammelst Du mich dann auch auf? Wann willst Du los?



Um 19 Uhr fängts an. Ich würd Dich ne halbe Std vorher abholen, müßte ja reichen.

Jo, vielleicht sehn wir uns ja morgen, würd mich freun!


----------



## Don Stefano (3. Dezember 2007)

axx schrieb:


> Aber unterschiedliche Felgen und unterschiedliche Speichenfarbe geht ja gar nicht, sieht ja fast so wild aus wie mein Winter-Laufradsatz


Ich gestehe, das "richtige" Vorderrad ist schon geordert. Ich kann nur Jedem raten, der was bei CRC bestellt, nicht versehentlich auf Paypal zu klicken.


----------



## bax75 (4. Dezember 2007)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Ich gestehe, das "richtige" Vorderrad ist schon geordert. Ich kann nur Jedem raten, der was bei CRC bestellt, nicht versehentlich auf Paypal zu klicken.



Jetzt muß Du das Prachtstück aber schon auch in Dein Profil eintragen!   Ahh ich seh grad das is schon voll... mist 

Gruß Axel


----------



## junkyjerk (4. Dezember 2007)

@kupfermark: heute wollt ich auch schwimmen gehen. wann wolltest du hin? kann erst so gegen 17:30uhr. ist das noch okay? dann könnten wir so gegen 19uhr aufm weihnachtsmarkt sein.


----------



## Don Stefano (4. Dezember 2007)

Im Profil ist noch genug Platz, der Keller wird langsam voll.


----------



## bax75 (4. Dezember 2007)

Morgen ist Nightride! 19:00 Brücke. Wer kommt _nicht_ mit?  

Mal im ernst:
Morgen ist noch milderes Wetter angekündigt als heute. Würd sich doch anbieten. Also los Leute gebt euch einen Ruck. Viel besseres Wetter kan man sich im Winter nicht wünschen!


----------



## El Martinos (4. Dezember 2007)

@jj, km: Ich geh heut schon um halb vier schwimmen. Meldet ihr euch kurz, wenn ihr auf den WM geht? Bin so ab ca. 19 Uhr auch da...


----------



## junkyjerk (4. Dezember 2007)

@el martinos: ich weiss noch nicht genau, ob ich heute noch mit auf den weihnachtsmarkt gehen werde, bin nachm schwimmen immer so platt.

@bax75: ich bin morgen um diese uhrzeit noch ca. 60km von ulm entfernt und hock in ner vorlesung. sorry


----------



## kupfermark (4. Dezember 2007)

@bax: mit biken hast Du natürlich recht, aber hab heut erfahren, dass ich den Nachmittag morgen in Ingolstadt verbringen werde u hab k. A. wann ich wieder daheim sein werde. 

Schwimmen war angenehm, aber für nen Ironman nächstes Jahr reichts definitiv nicht. A propos, sharkslayer, was sagt die Waage, hast Du Dich angemeldet?

Für den W-Markt hats nicht mehr gereicht, das kömmer nachhholen, mit oder ohne Sport davor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lectron (5. Dezember 2007)

@bax:Nightride wird heute bei mir auch nichts, muß noch ein bischen Holz lackieren.
@km:Könntest du mich morgen auf dem Weg auch einsammeln?


----------



## junkyjerk (5. Dezember 2007)

@lectron: kannst du bei mir vorbeischauen, dann kann uns km bei mir aufpicken.


----------



## bax75 (5. Dezember 2007)

So, wieder da. Hab heute mal einen Solo-Nightride gemacht. Leider lief dabei einiges schief: 
Als ich an der Brücke gewartet habe, schau ich mein LED-Rücklicht an und denk mir warum steht das denn so komisch schief, drehe es zurück und hab's in der Hand... Shice! OK ab damit in die Netzseitentasche am Rucksack - geht so auch. An der Wilhelmsburg dann auf einmal Dunkelheit... Shit! Der Stecker am Akku ist abgeknickt geht aber privisorisch noch. 
Dann keinen km weiter am Turm wieder Dunkelheit - Jetzt ist der Stecker ganz ab.  

Technischer K.O. in der 2. Runde.

Es gibt Tage da verliert man...


----------



## gasman (5. Dezember 2007)

schade dass ich heute in don gearbeitet hab, war also wieder mal nix mit niteride im gelände, dafür aber mit der stadtschlampe heimgefahrn. gerade noch rechtzeitig heimgekommen, bevor es jetzt zum pieseln anfängt. schwein gehabt.


----------



## Aitschie (5. Dezember 2007)

@bax: manchmal soll's halt nicht sein....

@gasman: was machen deine Kontaktlinsenpläne??? Schon umgesetzt???? Ich bekomme morgen meine endgültigen Monatslinsen, dann seh ich wieder wie ein Adler!!!! Wegen der gelben Scheibe: ich nehme mal an, deine Adresse hat sich seit dem Fahrtechniktraining nicht verändert. Würde dir dann mal die Scheibe nach Neu-Ulm schicken, dann kannst probieren ob se passt und ob du sie haben willst.


----------



## lectron (6. Dezember 2007)

@jj: Dann werde ich mal so um 18.30 bei dir vorbei schlappen.


----------



## junkyjerk (6. Dezember 2007)

@lectron: alles klar, dann bis heute abend.

@kupfermark: wann wolltest du ungefähr bei mir sein? lectron kommt dann zu mir und du kannst uns bei mir aufpicken.


----------



## kupfermark (6. Dezember 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @kupfermark: wann wolltest du ungefähr bei mir sein? lectron kommt dann zu mir und du kannst uns bei mir aufpicken.



Ich werd kurz nach halb bei Dir sein!


----------



## gasman (7. Dezember 2007)

@aitschie: die müssen mir contacts auf das auge schneidern, weil sonst der zylinder nicht passt. die dinger sind gerade in der mache. mal sehn, ob das was wird. wenns funktioniert, schmeiss ich die alpina brille in die ecke. schick also erst los, wenn ich weiss, wies weiter geht. danke. adresse ist aber dieselbe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (9. Dezember 2007)

Wir (Ra.Bretzeln + la bourde + carmin) hatten heute eine kurze, aber sehr intensive Schlammerfahrung. Unglaublich, wie tief so eine Pfütze sein kann. Und bedenklich, wie viel Zeit man nach dem Biken noch investieren muss, bis man Bike und Klamotten (und sich selbst natürlich) wieder in Ordnung gebracht hat. Gibts nicht sowas wie den wasserdichten Overall, mit dem man nach getaner Arbeit nur kurz durch die Autowaschanlage fahren muss, und alles ist erledigt...? Ich glaube, ich warte jetzt auch, bis der Frost alles hartgefroren hat.

Aber es war nicht alles braun. Einen fetten Regenbogen gabs auch. Und nicht auf der Pfütze.


----------



## axx (9. Dezember 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> Gibts nicht sowas wie den wasserdichten Overall, mit dem man nach getaner Arbeit nur kurz durch die Autowaschanlage fahren muss, und alles ist erledigt...?



Also vorletztes Jahr war ich bei irgendeiner Schlammfahrt mal in Regenklamotten unterwegs. Hab mich anschliessend dann mit kompletter Montur incl. Überschuhe kurz unter die Dusche gestellt. Hat eigentlich sehr gut funktioniert 

Viel ätzender find ich die Bike-Wäsche, wenn man keinen Gartenschlauch hat.

@gasman: wo biste denn mit deinen Linsen? Ich such grad auch einen fähigen Fachmann.


----------



## bax75 (9. Dezember 2007)

Ich bekomme zur Zeit auch neue Linsen angepasst. Habe gerade die ersten Testlinsen. Sind wieder weiche torische Linsen nachdem meine letzten Harte waren. Ich war begeistert was es bezügl. Augentränen bei Kälte oder Wind für einen Unterschied macht. Mit den Weichen tränen mir die Augen viel weniger.
Ich bin hier in Blaustein bei Brillen Willhelm. Die sind echt nett und machen einen sehr kompetenten Eindruck.

Gruß Axel


----------



## gasman (10. Dezember 2007)

@axx
wg. brille bin ich seit ein paar jahren bei salzmann in neu-ulm gewesen (zufrieden), bin deshalb bei denen geblieben. der berater heisst aubele, arbeitet aber jetzt meist in der filiale neue mitte. ob das was wird mit den kontaktlinsen muss man erst sehen. bei mir ist das verhältnis fehlsichtigkeit zu zylinder ungünstig. die chancen, das mit contacts ausgeglichen zu bekommen stehen nach schätzung des optikers bei 50%. leider müssen solche linsen in einzelanfertigung gehen, so dass auch der test bereits kostenpflichtig ist. diese linsen halten zudem im günstigen fall ein jahr. man muss also schon ein sehr gutes ergebnis erzielen, wenn man bedenkt, dass solche linsen ab 300 steine aufwärts kosten. ich probier das jetzt mal, werde mich aber nur dann für so eine lösung entscheiden, wenn ich auch wirklich wieder was sehe damit.


----------



## Aitschie (10. Dezember 2007)

300????!!!!!  Das ist ja wirklich teuer......

Weiss nicht, was der dir für Linsen macht, aber mit Monatslinsen kann man sehr viel genauer die (Un-)Schärfe bestimmen. Mit meinen Tageslinsen habe ich, naja, schon was gesehen, aber so im Nachhinen mit dem direkten Vergleich Monats- zu Tageslinsen absolut kein Vergleich. 

Drücke dir die Daumen, dass es doch hinhaut und du günstiger wegkommst! Werde die Scheibe auch jeden Fall an Weihnachten mit nach NU bringen. Dabei fällt mir ein, es wird Zeit, dass Weihnachten wird. Das letzte Mal zu Hause war ich vor unserem Fahrtechnikseminar...... das ist auch schon ne Zeitlang her.


----------



## kupfermark (10. Dezember 2007)

So, morgen 17:30 Uhr wieder schwimmen und mal planen, danach auf den W-Markt zu gehn??

Und für Mittwoch schlag ich mal wieder nen Nightride vor. Aber nur wenns gaanz trocken oder gefroren ist, schließlich wollen wir unsere schönen Bikes nicht zusauen  
Sollte es doch passieren, kann mein Gartenschlauch benutzt werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bax75 (11. Dezember 2007)

kupfermark schrieb:


> So, morgen 17:30 Uhr wieder schwimmen und mal planen, danach auf den W-Markt zu gehn??



Schwimmen fällt bei mir komplett aus. Aber aufm Weihnachtsmarkt wäre ich dabei.


kupfermark schrieb:


> Und für Mittwoch schlag ich mal wieder nen Nightride vor.


Da hab ich Weihnachtsfeier von der Firma.


----------



## lectron (11. Dezember 2007)

Heute hab ich mal wieder überhaupt keine Zeit (schwimmen ist eh nicht mein Ding, aber WM wäre schon zu überlegen gewesen).

Bei aktzeptablen Bedingungen wäre ich am Mittwoch dabei.

Bei euch auch noch Motivation fürs Zehnkampftraining vorhanden?


----------



## carmin (11. Dezember 2007)

[imgl]http://www.koenig-von-ulm.de/images/piktos.jpg[/imgl]Habt Ihr schon rausgefunden, welche Disziplinen das im einzelnen sind?

Schnelles Rennen (links oben) vs. langsames Rennen (rechts unten), rückwärts über Stange hüpfen (r.o.) vs. vorwärts über Stange hüpfen (2. unten). Das dritte in der ersten Zeile sieht sehr mühsam aus.


----------



## bax75 (11. Dezember 2007)

Also ich würde am Donnerstag auf alle Fälle wieder zum Zehnkampftraining gehen. Hat mir richtig Spaß gemacht letztes mal.

@carmin: Sind tatsächlich die Standart Zehnkampf Disziplinen:

    * 1. Tag: 100 m, Weitsprung, Kugelstoßen, Hochsprung, 400 m
    * 2. Tag: 110 m Hürden, Diskuswerfen, Stabhochsprung, Speerwerfen, 1500-Meter-Lauf


----------



## gasman (11. Dezember 2007)

@aitschie
Tages- und monatslinsen, das thema ist durch. geht nicht wg. dem erwähnten verhältnis zylinder zu fehlsichtigkeit. die fehlsichtigkeit kann man mit den weichen linsen wunderbar ausgleichen und damit könnte ich auch perfekt karte, tacho, oder gps ablesen, aber dann ist alles was in der ferne liegt verschwommen. den umgekehrten ausgleich krieg ich auch hin, aber dann halt unter totalverlust der nähe. das projekt besteht darin, linsen zu basteln die "unten" schwerer sind als oben und im unteren anteil ein "nahsichttrapez" eingearbeitet haben. da sie unten schwerer sind, bleibt die nahsicht einzentriert. für die astigmatismusbereiche wird dann ebenfalls ein spezieller ausgleich eingearbeitet. wie gesagt, wenns funktioniert wärs zwar aufwendig aber genial.
@all
sport geht bei mir jetzt leider mal ein paar tage nicht, weil mir wieder was ins kreuz geschossen ist. vorgestern kam ich nur mit mühe in die senkrechte, jetzt gehts wieder, aber mit sport ist nix drin


----------



## junkyjerk (11. Dezember 2007)

@kupfermark: heute schwimmen geht klar, 17:30uhr sollte passen.

@carmin: die disziplinen sind laufen (100m, 400m, 1500m, 110m hürden), springen (weit-, hoch- und stabhochsprung) und werfen (diskus, kugel, speer).

@lectron: motivation ist vorhanden und zwar viel. freue mich schon auf donnerstag, hab schon gehört, du hast nächste woche donnerstags was anderes vor.  alles gute hierfür.


----------



## carmin (11. Dezember 2007)

ah jetze, danke. Auf der Seite steht nämlich nix. Na viel Spaß beim Trainieren!


----------



## El Martinos (11. Dezember 2007)

Hab vorhin JJ in der Stadt getroffen, geh schon um halb 5 zum Schwimmen, bin aber auch noch auf dem WM...


----------



## kupfermark (11. Dezember 2007)

lectron schrieb:


> Bei euch auch noch Motivation fürs Zehnkampftraining vorhanden?



Auf jeden Fall, freu mich auch schon!


----------



## axx (11. Dezember 2007)

Mittwoch Niteride geht bei mir nicht, da bin ich auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt (innovative Ausrede, gell )

Aber am WoE solls ja trocken und frostig werden, das klingt doch gut 


@linsenträger: Tageslinsen waren bei mir prima, aber halt ziemlich teuer für Dauernutzung. Mit Monatslinsen seh ich jetzt schlechter, obwohl sie laut Optiker perfekt passen (besser als die Tageslinsen). Optiker ist ratlos, ich auch. Werd wohl mal wo anders hingehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (12. Dezember 2007)

am wochenende bin ich auf jeden fall in ulm. hoffentlich klappts mal wieder mit biken, hab mich letzten sonntag auf den süchtelner höhen ein wenig im schlamm gesuhlt.


----------



## Aitschie (12. Dezember 2007)

axx schrieb:


> @linsenträger: Tageslinsen waren bei mir prima, aber halt ziemlich teuer für Dauernutzung. Mit Monatslinsen seh ich jetzt schlechter, obwohl sie laut Optiker perfekt passen (besser als die Tageslinsen). Optiker ist ratlos, ich auch. Werd wohl mal wo anders hingehen.



wie geht denn das??? In dem Fall liegt aus meiner Sicht die Vermutung nahe, dass sich dein Optiker bei der Einstellung vermessen hat. Denn mit den Monatslinsen kannst du Achse, Zylinder etc viel genauer anpassen da es mehr Linsenauswahl gibt (<- so mein Optiker als ich auch Monatslinsen gewechselt bin. Es sei denn du hast so extreme Fehlsichtigkeiten wie Gasman). Im Zweifel soll dein Optiker doch Monatslinsen mit Tageslinsenstärke bestellen....




> am wochenende bin ich auf jeden fall in ulm



gutes Sichwort: wer von euch ist zwischen Weihnachten/Sylvester in Ulm. Ich bin am überlegen ob ich mein Bike nach Ulm mitnehmen soll. 2 Wochen ohne biken wär schlecht fürn WP und da würde mir was fehlen (nicht nervts schon, dass ich am WE wegen absoluten Siffwetter net fahren konnte)


----------



## kupfermark (12. Dezember 2007)

lectron schrieb:


> Bei aktzeptablen Bedingungen wäre ich am Mittwoch dabei.



Mhmm.. 2 Grad, Wind, alles nass und matschig und jeden Moment kanns wieder mit nieseln anfangen. Joggen hat grad gereicht, vielleicht klappts ja nächste Woche, dann auch mit mehr Fahrern.


----------



## junkyjerk (12. Dezember 2007)

na hoffentlich wirds am wochenende mal wieder was mit biken. ich muss aber vorher noch mein singlespeed auf vordermann bringen.


----------



## El Martinos (12. Dezember 2007)

Na bei mir hats wenigstens mit glühen geklappt...


----------



## lectron (13. Dezember 2007)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Mhmm.. 2 Grad, Wind, alles nass und matschig und jeden Moment kanns wieder mit nieseln anfangen. Joggen hat grad gereicht, vielleicht klappts ja nächste Woche, dann auch mit mehr Fahrern.


 
Hab gestern gar nicht mehr ins Forum geschaut, da die Bedingungen mal wieder alles andere als aktzeptabel waren. Hoffentlich wirds bald mal ein bischen kälter.

@Zehnkämpfer: Man sieht sich heute abend, werde direkt nach dem Arbeiten in die Messehalle fahren.


----------



## junkyjerk (13. Dezember 2007)

@zehnkämpfer: kann mich wieder jemand abholen?


----------



## kupfermark (13. Dezember 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @zehnkämpfer: kann mich wieder jemand abholen?



Geht klar!


----------



## bax75 (13. Dezember 2007)

@km: Ich steh dann wieder 18:30 unten an der Straße, OK?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (13. Dezember 2007)

bax75 schrieb:


> @km: Ich steh dann wieder 18:30 unten an der Straße, OK?



Jo, Du wirst auch abgeholt, allerdings nicht von mir


----------



## junkyjerk (13. Dezember 2007)

@kupfermark: dann seid ihr wahrscheinlich wieder so gegen 18:45uhr bei mir? na dann bis nachher, freu mich schon riesig.


----------



## junkyjerk (14. Dezember 2007)

@all: wie schauts mit biken am sonntag aus? morgen hab ich leider keine zeit, zu viele private verpflichtungen


----------



## kupfermark (15. Dezember 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @all: wie schauts mit biken am sonntag aus? morgen hab ich leider keine zeit, zu viele private verpflichtungen



So vormittag wär ganz gut für ne 2-3 Std-Tour. 
Vorschlag:
10:30 Uhr Bhf Herrlingen, dann mal wieder Richtung Schelklingen.

Gruß
KM


----------



## gasman (15. Dezember 2007)

würd' ich mitmachen


----------



## carmin (15. Dezember 2007)

ich auch.

Allerdings sehe ich da einen gewissen Konflikt zwischen "2-3h" und "Schelklingen", und meine Präferenz läge eindeutig auf "2-3h".  Kann mich natürlich auch früher ausklinken, heimfinden werd ich auch allein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (15. Dezember 2007)

sehr schön, bin auch dabei


----------



## junkyjerk (15. Dezember 2007)

ja sehr schön, dann bis morgen vormittag... dann muss ich aber heute noch mein singlespeed pflegen.


----------



## carmin (15. Dezember 2007)

Siehts bei uns im Wald eigentlich auch so aus...??
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=444604


----------



## junkyjerk (16. Dezember 2007)

wo du immer diese fotos ausgräbst, na ich hoffe doch mal, dass es bei uns nicht so aussieht.


----------



## gasman (16. Dezember 2007)

sorry, bei mir wirds nix. kleiner testlauf gestern, heute wieder rückenprobleme. viel spaß.


----------



## carmin (16. Dezember 2007)

gasman schrieb:


> sorry, bei mir wirds nix. kleiner testlauf gestern, heute wieder rückenprobleme.


Schad! Grad mit Dir hätt ich heut nochmal gern geschwätzt über den Persepolis (den wir gestern angeguckt haben).  Rasche Besserung jedenfalls!

Klasse Tour heute!  Man glaubt ja gar nicht, wie viel Zeit man sich spart, wenn alles gefroren ist  Und endlich auch mal wieder ein paar nette Fotos zum Einkleben ins Tourenalbum (und nicht solche Pappnasen wie die Jungs vom KTWR )


----------



## kupfermark (16. Dezember 2007)

Ja, hat Spaß gemacht heut, und das Bike ist sogar sauber geblieben. Hier noch das Höhenprofil:


----------



## axx (16. Dezember 2007)

Super wars!
gasman, schade dass du nicht dabei warst   schau dass du wieder fit wirst!

Schicke Touranalyse  
Woher weiss das Teil denn, was Straße und was Trail war? Trail-Detektor? Oder unterwegs Knöppsche drücken? Woher weisste genau, an welchen Positionen die Kommentare stehen müssen?


----------



## kupfermark (16. Dezember 2007)

axx schrieb:


> Oder unterwegs Knöppsche drücken? Woher weisste genau, an welchen Positionen die Kommentare stehen müssen?



Erstens kann ich während der Tour Markierungen setzen und zweitens gibts noch so eine Animation, bei der ich seh, an welchen Stellen Pausen gemacht wurden. Straße oder Trail wird dann manuell reingepfriemelt, deshalb hab ich auch keine Unterschiede zwischen Trail, Forst- und Schotterweg.


----------



## gasman (16. Dezember 2007)

wunderbare bilder, wo sindn die aufgenommen? vor neid fast zerplatz. das schlimme mit kreuzschmerzen ist, dass es schlechter wird, je weniger sport man macht. näxtes woe will ich mit den kindern zum schifoan, da musses ok sein!!

by the way. habt ihr den schwachsinn mitgekriegt: ab januar zahlen wir auf ALLEN bayerischen strecken 3,50 für das einfache und 4,50 für das rückfahrticket bei der bahn. nix mehr billich ins allgäu usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurmspecht (16. Dezember 2007)

@gasman: ich habe Dir vorhin auf dem Rückweg die LaPalma-Karte und CD vo Joe ind den Briefkasten geschmissen (bin erst mal ewig rumgeirrt und habe Euer Haus nicht gefunden...). Gute Besserung auch von mir. 

Ja, ist mal richtig Käse, dass die Räder jetzt kosten. Da kamm neulich auf Bayern-Alpha ein Bericht, dass die Bahn wohl mit den Zuschüssen vom Land nicht mehr hinkommt...


----------



## gasman (16. Dezember 2007)

@ wurmspecht und axx
hey danke für karte und cd. hättst ruhig klingeln können. hättst was warmes zu trinken gekriegt. 
von wegen, kommen nicht mehr hin mit knete. der gepäckwagen muss immer mitrollen. das ist abzocke. am traurigsten find ich, dass damit den pendlern, die echt die bahn unterstützen, am meisten geschadet wird. ich verschmerz die paar fahrten nach donauwörth, aber wer täglich unterwegs ist, ist echt gekniffen. skandalöses umweltbewusstsein bei der bahn.


----------



## axx (16. Dezember 2007)

Den Trailer den's hier in Full-HD-Auflösung gibt ist ja auch ganz nett. Unter anderem mit schönen Finale-Trails  
(alle schon selber befahren  )


----------



## carmin (16. Dezember 2007)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Erstens kann ich während der Tour Markierungen setzen


Ist das eigentlich immer noch mit dem Drücken zweier Tasten drei Sekunden lang? So wars jedenfalls beim alten HAC. Und dieselben Tasten < 3 Sekunden gedrückt hat die Aufzeichnung gestartet/beendet. Sprich, wenn man etwas wackelig gedrückt hat, hat man sich einiges kaputt oder zumindest viel Arbeit gemacht.



gasman schrieb:


> wunderbare bilder, wo sindn die aufgenommen?


Na, ich schätz, der ulmer touren thread wird da die nächste Zeit öfter mal hinfahren. Bevor ich da nicht runter bin (und die Höhle), zieh ich nicht weg  Was mich hier ja besonders wuschig macht, ist, dass es auf dem Foto so megaeinfach aussieht. Dabei hat selbst Armin im Frühjahr mehrere Anläufe gebraucht...







gasman schrieb:


> by the way. habt ihr den schwachsinn mitgekriegt: ab januar zahlen wir auf ALLEN bayerischen strecken 3,50 für das einfache und 4,50 für das rückfahrticket bei der bahn. nix mehr billich ins allgäu usw.


Hier noch zwei Artikel dazu:

http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de..._arid,1112964_regid,2_puid,2_pageid,4496.html
http://www.suedwest-aktiv.de/region/swp_laichingen/alb_donau_und_region/3287552/artikel.php

Ich denk auch, dass eher politische Gründe (innerhalb der Bahn) dahinter stecken, aber über den Preis argumentiert wird, weils am einfachsten ist. Eine Preissteigerung von 1500% lässt sich aus den gestiegenen Radfahrerzahlen allein nicht rechtfertigen.

Dass aber immer ein Gepäckwagen mitfahren würde, wär mir neu? Selbst bei lokbespannten findet sich im Steuerwagen (am anderen Ende) allenfalls ein größeres Fahrradabteil, und bei Triebwagen ist das Platzangebot wie leidlich bekannt begrenzt. Dass da sonntags Beschwerden von anderen Fahrgästen kommen, wundert mich nicht. Finde es aber beschämend für ein an die Börse wollendes Unternehmen, dass es den steigenden Bedarf an Radtransport als Bedrohung wahrnimmt und nicht als Chance, die man simpel mit mehr Kapazitären aufgreifen und sich dabei eine dankbare Zielgruppe sichern könnte.

Zu fünft ins Allgäu wird künftig also nen knappen Zehner kosten (5.40+4.50) -- für sich genommen durchaus erträglich. Bin mal gespannt, ob die (im AA-Artikel angesprochene) Erhebung der genauen Zahlen für die Bahn in die Hose geht, weil viele Leute jetzt vielleicht auf die Radmitnahme verzichten.

Schmerzlich finde ich auch die zunehmenden Beschränkungen im Fernverkehr:
http://www.bike-sport-news.de/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=15531&mode=&order=0&thold=0
... und die bestärken mich noch in der Ansicht, dass es sich um eine politisch gewollte Entwicklung handelt.


----------



## carmin (16. Dezember 2007)

axx schrieb:


> Den Trailer den's hier in Full-HD-Auflösung gibt ist ja auch ganz nett. Unter anderem mit schönen Finale-Trails
> (alle schon selber befahren  )


öhm, ist das wirklich nur ne Diashow oder muss ich den freundlichen Hinweis

```
************************************************
**** Your system is too SLOW to play this!  ****
************************************************
```
jetzt ernst nehmen?


----------



## wurmspecht (17. Dezember 2007)

gasman schrieb:


> @ wurmspecht und axx
> hey danke für karte und cd. hättst ruhig klingeln können. hättst was warmes zu trinken gekriegt.
> - das Angebot hätte ich sogar angenommen. Habe aber nicht geklingelt, weil manchen die Adventszeit ja seeeehr heilig ist, da wollte ich nicht stören.


----------



## wurmspecht (17. Dezember 2007)

gasman schrieb:


> @ wurmspecht und axx
> hey danke für karte und cd. hättst ruhig klingeln können. hättst was warmes zu trinken gekriegt.


 - Das Angebot hätte ich sogar angenommen, habe aber nicht geklingelt, weil manchen die Adventszeit sehr heilig ist.


----------



## gasman (17. Dezember 2007)

@ wurmspecht
ich bin der absolute anti-advent+x-mas-macker. das gedöns kann ich nicht ab. leider kann ich mich innerfamiliär nicht völlig durchsetzen. aber lieder singen usw. is absolut net. hättst schon reinschaun dürfen!!


----------



## kupfermark (17. Dezember 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> Ist das eigentlich immer noch mit dem Drücken zweier Tasten drei Sekunden lang? So wars jedenfalls beim alten HAC. Und dieselben Tasten < 3 Sekunden gedrückt hat die Aufzeichnung gestartet/beendet. Sprich, wenn man etwas wackelig gedrückt hat, hat man sich einiges kaputt oder zumindest viel Arbeit gemacht.



Nö, ist inzwischen genau andersrum. Aus Versehen stoppen geht eigentlich gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (18. Dezember 2007)

ah gut, dann lernen die auch dazu 

Fotos aus dieser Perspektive sollten wir in Blaubeuren auch mal machen...


----------



## junkyjerk (18. Dezember 2007)

gerne, für gute fotos riskier ich auch mal was


----------



## Aitschie (19. Dezember 2007)

Gerade die letzte MTB-Ausfahrt des Jahres gemacht und morgen gehts nach Ulm nach Hause. Werde morgen abend (Donnerstag) noch n Glühwein auf nem richtigen Weihnachtsmarkt geniessen. Ist wer dabei???


----------



## junkyjerk (19. Dezember 2007)

wir sind donnerstags abend immer beim 10-kampf-training...


----------



## Aitschie (19. Dezember 2007)

Danach Glühwein? Kann man bei dem Training einfach teilnehmen? Welche Disziplin steht den morgen auf dem Programm?


----------



## bax75 (19. Dezember 2007)

@Aitschie: Ja, da kann man einfach so teilnehmen. Morgen ist glaub ich Hochsprung angesagt. Los gehts um 19:00.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (20. Dezember 2007)

@aitschie: das training ist erst so gegen 20:30uhr vorbei, dann noch duschen und wieder nach ulm reinfahren, der weihnachtsmarkt macht schon 20:30uhr dicht.

@bax75: ich glaub, stabhochsprung ist wohl auch nochmal angesagt, ich bin auf jeden fall mal gespannt. freu mich aufs training. dann bis heute abend.


----------



## gasman (20. Dezember 2007)

http://arcticglass.blogspot.com/
schauts euch mal den link und die movies an. chapeau.


----------



## tbird (21. Dezember 2007)

nette reifen  

was sind das, 4"? 5"?


----------



## carmin (21. Dezember 2007)

"It should be against the law to have this much fun on a Tuesday morning." *g*


----------



## Aitschie (21. Dezember 2007)

Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes: Cool!!!  

War gestern dann nimmer sporteln, 2,5h Laufen über den Weihnachtsmarkt war da zu frisch.... 

BTW: werde voraussichtlich am 26.12 mit meinem Kleinen zum Boarden ins Allgäu fahren. Bisschen was an Platz haben wir noch, hat wer Lust mitzukommen???


----------



## bax75 (21. Dezember 2007)

Aitschie schrieb:


> ... mit meinem Kleinen zum Boarden ins Allgäu fahren.



Wußte gar nicht daß Du Papa bist. Glückwunsch. Oder verstehe ich da was verkehrt?


----------



## Aitschie (21. Dezember 2007)

bax75 schrieb:


> Wußte gar nicht daß Du Papa bist. .....



Bin ich auch nicht, bzw. noch nicht  "Mein Kleiner" ist mein kleiner Bruder, die Bezeichnung hat sich über die Jahre eingebürgert, obwohl mittlerweile ich der Kleinere bin.... 
Letztes Jahr waren wir bereits einmal mit Mark und Detlef beim Boarden, leider war das Wetter damals net so grandios (Schneefall und Wolken). Hoffentlich wirds dieses Jahr besser! Werden wohl mit dem Bus meines Kleinen fahren, da passen dann 6Leute mitsamt Material rein, außerdem wird's dann bisschen billiger...


----------



## gasman (21. Dezember 2007)




----------



## carmin (21. Dezember 2007)

So kanns gehen ^^
Wobei man dem linken Fahrer zu Gute halten muss, dass sich der rechte vor dem Zusammenstoß auch nicht unbedingt kollegial verhält.

Will auch maln Video posten...






Da frage ich mich: Wollte er nur ne Abkürzung nehmen? Wurde er von der vollbusigen Tante abgelenkt? Oder trainiert er schon für seine Post-Straße-Offroad-Karriere?  Bisher wurden DHler ja noch für sauber gehalten...

Edit: geht nich  Dann halt so: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFj9MG2Ol8Q


----------



## axx (21. Dezember 2007)

Wie schauts dieses WoE mit Biken aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurmspecht (22. Dezember 2007)

Ich könnte nur morgen vormittag, sollte gegen 1 oder so daheim sein, weil ich zu meinen Eltern muss...


----------



## Aitschie (22. Dezember 2007)

Wart's ihr biken??? Ich war in den Bergen auf Skitour: geil!!!! Sonne (ich glaub ich hab nen leichten Sonnenbrand  ) und ein Pulverschnee, da legst di nieder -> ein Traum!!!! Und immerhin 1250hm gemacht.....

BTW: @gasman: ich muss dir leider gestehen, dass ich die gelbe Scheibe in Bayreuth vergessen hab. Wenigstens weiß ich jetzt, was ich vergessen hab. Ist mir gestern eingefallen, als ich meine Linsen rausgenommen hab. Aber ich fahr am 02.01 bereits wieder zurück, ich schicke dir die Scheibe dann per Post runter....


----------



## axx (23. Dezember 2007)

Das war ja fein heute: blauer Himmel, Sonnenschein, dicker Raureif überall, und knusprig gefrorene Trails. Was will man mehr


----------



## Aitschie (23. Dezember 2007)

Wünsche euch allen schöne und ruhige Weihnachten!!!! Mit ein paar kleinen Geschenken und ganz viel Zeit für die Erholung und die Familie!


----------



## carmin (23. Dezember 2007)

jow, von mir auch! Mit den größeren Geschenken halt vorsichtig umgehen...


----------



## junkyjerk (23. Dezember 2007)

dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen, ich wünsch euch allen auch schöne weihnachten und einen guten rutsch, wenn wir uns nicht vorher noch beim silvester-ride sehen. kupfermark und ich wollen als jahresabschluss noch mal am letzten tag des jahres biken gehen. vielleicht hat ja einer von euch bock...


----------



## axx (24. Dezember 2007)

Auch ich wünsch euch allen frohe Weihnachten!

Und drück euch die Daumen, dass es mit den Geschenken klappt:







junkyjerk schrieb:


> wenn wir uns nicht vorher noch beim silvester-ride sehen.



Also carmin, wurmspecht und ich würden bei guten Wetter evtl. auch einen Silverster-Ride machen. Z.B. um 22 Uhr starten, um 23.59 die Scheinwerfer ausknipsen und von exponierter Stelle das Feuerwerk angucken.

Hattest du nach solcher Aktion nicht die sofortige Enthauptung durch deine Freundin befürchtet? Wär schad um dich


----------



## junkyjerk (24. Dezember 2007)

@axx: nee, wir dachten daran, am frühen nachmittag zu starten. das mit der enthauptung steht immer noch und ich brauch meinen kopp noch..


----------



## carmin (24. Dezember 2007)

Nimmse doch einfach mit!

Ich hab übrigens noch einen größeren Stapel Li-Ionen-Akkus, die man bei der Gelegenheit abfackeln könnt  Gibt Lithium nicht so schöne rote Flammen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (24. Dezember 2007)

auch schöne weihnachen an alle. waren am woe zum skifahren in bolsterlang. traumhaft schönes wetter und schnee noch recht passabel. 
würde bei tagsüber silvesteraktion mitmachen, wenn mein rücken das zulässt.  das skifahren war nicht ideal.
@aitschie, don´t worry. ich glaub, ich brauch die gläser nimmer. hab eine brillenlösung in aussicht, die wesenlich besser ist.  mit den kontaktlinsen bin ich überhaupt nicht klargekommen. sicht zwar gut, aber fieses fremdkörpergefühl.


----------



## HypnoKröte (24. Dezember 2007)

Es ist fertig 





Gruß und fröhliches Fest allen


----------



## lilx (25. Dezember 2007)

Frohe Weihnachten natürlich auch von mir an alle!!!

Bei nem Ride an Silvester wäre ich gut möglich auch am Start, da ich mir endlich keine Lampe mehr ausleihen muss. Steht nur noch nicht sicher fest ob ich in Ulm bin. Aber Idee ist klasse.

ps. echt sweet'es bike!


----------



## junkyjerk (25. Dezember 2007)

@hypnokröte: schickes teil. was wiegt es denn?


----------



## HypnoKröte (25. Dezember 2007)

Danke, es wiegt 8,5KG. 

Gruß


----------



## junkyjerk (25. Dezember 2007)

8,5kg? nicht schlecht, herr specht. na dann viel spass damit. ich hoffe, es wird angemessen rangenommen das gute stück. denn so ein teil ist zum heizen da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (25. Dezember 2007)

Wird es hoffentlich demnächst, mir fehlen noch ein paar Teile der Ausrüstung
(Kleidung ...etc.) sobald diese in meinen Händen sind werd ich mit Konditionstraining anfangen.Und wenn ich Fitt bin  traue ich mich auf  ne Tour  mir euch .

Gruß


----------



## gasman (27. Dezember 2007)

hallo, gibts jemand, der zeit, lust, werkzeug und nerv hat, mir zu zeigen, wie ich die kurbeln von meinen rädern runterbauen kann? hab noch alte xt kurbeln. habe zu weihnachten 2 kleine kettenblätterchen bekommen, die ich gerne montieren würde. habe versucht axx zu smsen, weil der das gleiche auch schon mal montiert hat, aber die sms geht nicht durch. hab vielleicht alte nummer? ansonsten schöne tage.


----------



## tbird (27. Dezember 2007)

Auch von mir noch nachträglich Frohe Weihnachten an alle!

Ich hab mir heut mein Weihnachtsgeschenk gekauft, eine LED-Lampe (Powerled Black) für den Helm. Mal schaun wie die sich so schlägt


----------



## junkyjerk (27. Dezember 2007)

@gasman: du brauchst nen kurbelabzieher, einfach die kurbelschrauben raus, kurbelabzieher rein, kurbelarm runter und dann kettenblätter demontieren. bei den neuen hollowtech2-kurbeln gestaltet sich das spiel ein wenig einfacher. da braucht man keinen abzieher.


----------



## Aitschie (27. Dezember 2007)

Kann Jörg in allen Punkten recht geben, bei meiner LX ists genauso. Leider hab ich so ein Teil nicht.... (aber einen sehr netten Bikeladen in Bayreuth direkt neben der Wohnung, der mir seinen Abzieher leiht)


----------



## axx (27. Dezember 2007)

@gasman: wollen wir morgen mal dein 20er testen? also ich wär für eine Vormittagsrunde zu haben.


----------



## gasman (28. Dezember 2007)

morgen jemand unterwegs? silvester ganztags mit einkehr oder kurz und flach? sonntag hat axx auch mal was angedacht, weiss noch net, ob morgens oder nachmittags. 
kriecht aus den löchern und macht vorschläge!!


----------



## lilx (28. Dezember 2007)

Wäre am Sonntag Nachmittag möglicherweise dabei, wenn' nicht zu früh ist, da ich noch aus Aschaffenburg nach Ulm kommen muss. Also wenn sich was gutes ergibt bin ich dabei,   ansonsten steige ich hier auf's bike.
Am Montag wäre ich auf jeden Fall bis um 17:00 am Start. N Vorschlag und ein Mitfahrer ist da. 
gruß max


----------



## junkyjerk (28. Dezember 2007)

also ich bin am ganzen wochenende zu jeder schandtat bereit, ich will unbedingt aufs rad... egal was kommt.


----------



## gasman (29. Dezember 2007)

ok, schön, wie wärs mit heute 1300 brücke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (29. Dezember 2007)

muss jetzt mit meiner schnecke für die silvesterparty einkaufen, weiss nicht, ob ich schon um 13uhr wieder da bin. wie schauts denn morgen aus?


----------



## gasman (29. Dezember 2007)

evtl. auch, aber da solls pieseln oder schneien. ich fahr jedenfalls heut ne lockere runde.


----------



## kupfermark (29. Dezember 2007)

Ab Mo bin ich auch wieder im Land, ne Jahresabschlußtour sollte schon drin sein!

Übrigens ist der Keiler nächstes Jahr doch ne Woche nach dem König von Ulm, gibt also keine Überschneidung


----------



## junkyjerk (29. Dezember 2007)

@kupfermark: das mit dem keiler hab ich heute der email vom veranstalter auch mit freude vernommen. cool, denn das rennen sollte nächstes jahr wieder gefahren werden... freu mich schon drauf und könnte mich immer noch über das schlechte wetter dieses jahr aufregen..


----------



## sharkslayer (30. Dezember 2007)

faehrt heute jemand? ich wuerde vielleicht so am fruehen nachmittag ne kurze bis mittellange runde drehen.


----------



## lilx (30. Dezember 2007)

Also hab mich noch mal erkundigt, soll morgen zwar kalt aber trocken bleiben, zumindest von oben.
Würde damit auf jeden Fall ne Runde starten. Jetzt muss nur noch jemand ne Runde und nen Treffpunkt vorschlafen und Kupfermarks Jahresabschlussfahrt steht.  
Also wann?
Max

Aw. sharkslayer: wäre dabei, aber leider noch nicht im Ulm. Wird auch leider zu spät werden.


----------



## gasman (30. Dezember 2007)

also heut geh ich net mehr. war morgens laufen, war aber mehr ein gerutsche. das fahren gestern war eher ne sauerei obwohl noch an einigen stellen gefroren. das wird morgen ein lustiges gematsche, ich stell mich mal auf gartenschlauch ein. 
ich sach ma 1100 brücke. wär das den herrschaften genehm?


----------



## sharkslayer (30. Dezember 2007)

die 11.00 beziehen sich auf morgen, oder? dann bin ich dabei (und gehe heute auch laufen)


----------



## junkyjerk (30. Dezember 2007)

11uhr brücke sollte klappen. und an die schutzbleche denken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbird (30. Dezember 2007)

Ich war gestern abend das erste mal diesen Winter nen richtigen Nightride machen (Uni -> Trail nach Blaustein -> Laudertaltrail) und muss sagen: die Kombi Evo / EvoX (Lenker) + PowerLed Black Pro (Helm) ist absolut Trailtauglich!

Macht Spass  Und das ohne dicken Flaschenakku und ohne Selbstbau


----------



## kupfermark (30. Dezember 2007)

gasman schrieb:


> also heut geh ich net mehr. war morgens laufen, war aber mehr ein gerutsche. das fahren gestern war eher ne sauerei obwohl noch an einigen stellen gefroren. das wird morgen ein lustiges gematsche, ich stell mich mal auf gartenschlauch ein.
> ich sach ma 1100 brücke. wär das den herrschaften genehm?



super, passt!


----------



## lilx (30. Dezember 2007)

Schutzblech! Was ist das? Besitze ich irgendwie gar nicht...

Jo bin auch am Start  
bis dann


----------



## gasman (30. Dezember 2007)

@junkyjerk
schutzblech- wie schaut denn des aus. schämst dich gar net?


----------



## axx (30. Dezember 2007)

ich wünsch euch viel Spass beim Einschlammen


----------



## junkyjerk (30. Dezember 2007)

jaja ich weiss, sieht shice aus, aber bei den temperaturen auch noch nass von unten zu werden, ich weiss nicht... 

p.s.: noch 3 posts, dann hab ich tausend voll in diesem thread.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (30. Dezember 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> p.s.: noch 2 posts, dann hab ich tausend voll in diesem thread.



Alter Spammer  

Was ist denn das für ein Logo?


----------



## tbird (30. Dezember 2007)

in deutsch wärs wohl OStFw


----------



## carmin (30. Dezember 2007)

... wollt ich auch grade fragen. Aber dann kann jj ja auch gleich zweimal antworten ;-)

Irgendwann mach ich mal noch ne Auswertung nach Beitragslänge.


----------



## junkyjerk (31. Dezember 2007)

@axx: wegen meinem logo: ist mein battlefield2-rang. hatte irgendwie langeweile und hab rumgespielt. änder ich sowieso wieder ab..

@all: bis nachher um 11 an der brücke.

p.s.: noch zwei


----------



## Aitschie (31. Dezember 2007)

Meinerseits viel Spaß beim Schlamm-Spielen!!! Wenn ich mein Gefährt dabei hätte, wär ich dabei......   Im Frühjahr dann wieder.

Ansonsten: Gutes neues Jahr, kommt mit einem sauberen Rutsch rüber!


----------



## gasman (31. Dezember 2007)

es war gar net soo schlimm...schlutzbleche haben jedenfalls nix gebracht...
allen einen lustigen abend und ein gesundes 2008... und immer dran denken....

HUNDE AN DIE LEINE


----------



## axx (31. Dezember 2007)

Ich wünsch euch auch allen einen guten Rutsch, und ein trailreiches Jahr 2008!



gasman schrieb:


> HUNDE AN DIE LEINE



Was habt ihr denn angestellt??



Aitschie schrieb:


> Wenn ich mein Gefährt dabei hätte, wär ich dabei......   Im Frühjahr dann wieder.



Wie? Dass man sich mal von Freundin, Job, Hund trennt, ok, aber vom BIKE 
bei dem Gedanken läufts mir ja ganz kalt den Rücken runter...


----------



## carmin (31. Dezember 2007)

Wenn jemand um 22 Uhr nochmal Bock hat (für die feuerfesten )...?


----------



## junkyjerk (31. Dezember 2007)

euch allen auch von mir einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr und lasst es ordentlich krachen... bis nächstes jahr dann 

p.s.: noch einen.


----------



## carmin (1. Januar 2008)

... und allen ein fröhliches neues Jahr!
(Ab heute gilt Vorratsdatenspeicherung :-/)

Hier ein Bild von unserem Silvesternightride. Mehr als ein Bild scheint das Fotoalbum heute nicht mehr fressen zu wollen :-/





ps: hier gibts noch ein BM-Video von Don 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4344987


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (1. Januar 2008)

Ja, der Nightride war fein. Hartgefrorener Boden mit 2cm Pulverschnee drauf, zum Abschluss ein tolles Feuerwerk  



carmin schrieb:


> (Ab heute gilt Vorratsdatenspeicherung :-/)



 
wem das nix sagt: klick klack


----------



## carmin (1. Januar 2008)

axx schrieb:


> Ja, der Nightride war fein.


Zumal man nachts kurz von eins noch von betrunkenen Horden mit "hopp hopp" angefeuert wurde (der einzig positive Aspekt von Alk ) bzw wildfremde Leute einem ein gutes Neues wünschten.


----------



## tbird (1. Januar 2008)

gutes neues auch von mir!

wir waren gestern nicht mehr fahren, aber werden heute ne kleine neujahrsrunde hinlegen ... mit endlich neuen laufrädern


----------



## gasman (1. Januar 2008)

gutes neues allen...
wie gestern beim fahren schon mal angesprochen, möchte ich das neue jahr mit einer längeren "rr" (mtb mit schneller bereifung) runde an den bodensee beginnen. distanz geschätzte 130 km. die nächsten tage solls trocken sein, am donnerstag so um 0 grad. schätze man muss mindestens 2 aufwärmpausen einlegen, daher ganztagsunternehmen. hat jemand lust bei so ner schwachsinns aktion mitzumachen. rückweg von fn per db.


----------



## axx (1. Januar 2008)

wozu soll die Aktion denn gut sein? versprichst du dir davon Spass 
Willst Feld-Wald-Wiesenwege fahren, oder alles Asphalt-Straße?


----------



## kupfermark (1. Januar 2008)

gasman schrieb:


> schwachsinns aktion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gasman (2. Januar 2008)

lieber axx, das ist zu nix gut, purer schwachsinn, nur asphalt, halt rennradartig.
muss man nicht verstehen, kann man nicht verstehen, hat keinen bezug zu einem wie auch immer gearteten realen faktor.

aus lichtgründen würd ich abfahrt 08:00 brücke  (früher??) vorschlagen. wahrscheinlich sollte man trotzdem licht mitnehmen.


----------



## carmin (2. Januar 2008)

Ist doch bestimmt ein tolles Gefühl, wenn man sagen kann, ich war heut am Bodensee, und ich hab nurs Radl dafür gebraucht. Quasi als kleiner Bruder des schönen Gefühls, mit dem Radl von zuhause loszufahren und irgendwann am Lago Maggiore rauszukommen...

Und endlich wird Routenplanung mit Gugel Maps möglich 
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&hl=d...32183,10.04837&spn=1.013848,1.867676&z=9&om=1

gasman, hast schon eine Route im Kopf, oder fährst einfach nach Kompass, bis Du ins Wasser fällst?


----------



## axx (2. Januar 2008)

Öhm, ich wollt ja auch gar nicht die Aktion an sich in Frage stellen, bei milden Temperaturen wär ich mit meinem Starrbike sofort mit dabei. Aber bei vorausgesagten -7° am Donnerstag morgen klingt das für mich (Warmduscher  ) nach einer erbärmlichen Friererei. Da würd ich lieber völlig sinnlos mein Bike stundenlang durch den Schnee tragen, um dann eine Piste runterzuheizen 
Ich wünsch euch trotzdem viel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (2. Januar 2008)

gasman schrieb:
			
		

> .....daher ganztagsunternehmen





			
				kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> Klingt gut, ich wär dabei!



Da gibt's WP-Punkte!!!! Auch wenn ich's nicht so ganz nachvollziehen kann (zumindest im Winter), trotzdem viel Spaß.

Hoffe, ihr seid alle gut rübergerutscht. Und Respekt, nicht mal 2h bis zum ersten Post in 2008 (da haben wir noch zum x-ten mal angestoßen)

PS: seid gestern gilt auch Rauchverbot in Kneipen und Restaurants. Endlich kann man mal wieder weggehen, ohne sich danach neu anzuziehen.


----------



## gasman (2. Januar 2008)

@carmin
die route von google ist logisch aber zu östlich. ausserdem führt sie durch ravensburg und da ist zu viel verkehr. ich hab ne grobe vorstellung weiter westlich. hab auch was ins gps geladen, will mich aber einfach mal umsehen, wies da ausschaut. abänderungen bei bedarf möglich.
@ axx. du hast recht. es wird widerlich kalt, eine "erbärmliche friererei", ganz sicher. weiss nicht, ob ich das durchhalt, will einfach mal probieren. problem is, es gibt westlich der google route keinen zug. wenns ätzend wird, haben wir wenig alternative, als abbrechen und nach osten richtung bahnlinie. 
ich hab so ne winterausfahrt schon lang im kopf. muss einfach mal gemacht werden, son schwachsinn


----------



## carmin (2. Januar 2008)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Und Respekt, nicht mal 2h bis zum ersten Post in 2008 (da haben wir noch zum x-ten mal angestoßen)


Hach ja, irgendwann bekamen wir dann doch kalte Füße...



gasman schrieb:


> die route von google ist logisch aber zu östlich.


Natürlich kann man die Route an den weißen Bobbele auch weiter westlich ziehen. War aber ohnehin kein so ernst gemeinter Vorschlag. Um da eine sinnvolle Radroute draus zu machen, müsste man bei starken Zoom wohl zig Stützpunkte einbauen. Wird Zeit für einen Radroutenplaner. Wie es ihn im vvs schon gibt.


----------



## kupfermark (2. Januar 2008)

Die WP-Punkte sind bei so ner Aktion echt nicht zu verachten  

8 Uhr morgen ist OK, wg der Routenplanung vertrau ich mal gasman und seinem navi, hat bis jetzt immer funktioniert!


----------



## junkyjerk (2. Januar 2008)

@gasman, kupfermark: viel spass wünsch ich euch. und friert euch nicht den ar*** ab morgen... 

p.s.: ihr dürft mir gratulieren. die tausend sind voll...


----------



## gasman (2. Januar 2008)

@carmin
hey der routenplaner vom vvs ist wirklich interessant.
bei quäldich.de ist auch einer im aufbau, der anfangs auf die alpen begrenzt war, jetzt zunehmend mitteleuropa einbezieht. ich gebe meine straßentracks dahin weiter.
was mtb-gps-planer angeht bin ich ambivalent. je nach region könnte es noch mehr probleme mit karierten oder förstern geben, wenn trail-tracks allzuleicht zu haben sind. ich hab kein problem mit waldwegen, aber bei single-trails muss man schon überlegen, ob man die völlig unkritisch ins netz stellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (3. Januar 2008)

schwachsinn forever.
das gibt fett punkte für ku-m.


----------



## kupfermark (3. Januar 2008)

gasman schrieb:


> schwachsinn forever.
> das gibt fett punkte für ku-m.



29


----------



## Aitschie (3. Januar 2008)

kupfermark schrieb:


> 29



Die 4min bis zum 30.Punkt hätteste aber auch noch sitzen bleiben können  Verdammt, seid ihr auf einmal nah dran!!!!  Aber Respekt, 7,5h bei der Kälte, das sind harte Punkte. Mir haben heute schon 10min an die Uni gereicht. Werde morgen das schöne Wetter hier noch für ne kleine Standardrunde nutzen. Soll immerhin nur -2° werden, für ca. 2h halte ich das noch aus... Wie seid's ihr denn gefahren?

@jj:


----------



## kupfermark (3. Januar 2008)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Die 4min bis zum 30.Punkt hätteste aber auch noch sitzen bleiben können



Nö, ich wollt nicht mehr. Ausserdem seh ich die Netto-Fahrzeit eh erst in der Auswertung.



Aitschie schrieb:


> Wie seid's ihr denn gefahren?



Viele kleine wenig befahrene Sträßchen und Radwege zwischen irgendwelchen verschlafenen Kuhkäffern, mehr dazu weiß gasman und sein navi.


----------



## gasman (3. Januar 2008)

@aitschie- grobe richtung munderkingen-uttenweiler-federsee-westlich von schussenried und aulendorf über altshausen, deggenhauser- und rotachtal, teuringen, ailingen, fn.
eigentlich wollten wir komplett durch den rotachtobel, war aber so ar....glatt gefroren, daß wir umdrehen mussten und erst im unteren abschnitt wieder reingefahren sind. auch da wars trotz schotter bergab extrem rutschig. der tobel ist aber landschaftlich  wunderschön, sollte man im sommer nochmal ansehen. ich glaub man kann am höchsten auch ganz gut biken. 

by the way, ich schätze ku-m hat heute auf mtb reifen mindestens 170 km gemacht. mir hats schon mit den straßenreifen gereicht und ich hatte nicht die an- und rückfahrt bis wippingen


----------



## junkyjerk (4. Januar 2008)

170km sind ja echt der knaller bei dem wetter. habt ihr euch denn mal aufwärmen müssen?


----------



## lilx (4. Januar 2008)

Hey starke Leisstung!  
Mir war nur leider was dazwischen gekommen, sonst hätte ich mii auch überlegt mich da anzuschließen!

Wollte schon mal nen Nightride für Sonntag Abend ankündigen. Muss jetzt dringend mal meine Lampe ausprobieren...  
Also wer Lust hat, würde 19:30 Brücke sagen. (Zeit verschieben ist aber auch gar keine Problem)
Hoffe ihr hattet alle einen guten Rutsch ohne zu viel Kopfschmerzen am nächsten Morgen.
Max


----------



## kupfermark (4. Januar 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> 170km sind ja echt der knaller bei dem wetter. habt ihr euch denn mal aufwärmen müssen?



Einen Stop haben wir mal bei ner Bäckerei eingelegt, aber danach war der Start so unangenehm, dass auf weitere längere Pausen verzichtet haben.



lilx schrieb:


> Hoffe ihr hattet alle einen guten Rutsch ohne zu viel Kopfschmerzen am nächsten Morgen.
> Max



Doch, und das nicht nur am Morgen  
Nightride geht bei mir nur am Mittwoch


----------



## carmin (4. Januar 2008)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Einen Stop haben wir mal bei ner Bäckerei eingelegt, aber danach war der Start so unangenehm, dass auf weitere längere Pausen verzichtet haben.


Sprich: Sind die Griffel erst abgefroren, tut auch nix mehr weh... Respekt für diese Kälteresistenz!


----------



## axx (4. Januar 2008)

Bis es halt mal schief geht. Bei mir kam das Gefühl nach 3 Tagen zurück, Tom hat seit einem Jahr taube Fingerspitzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (4. Januar 2008)

axx schrieb:


> Bis es halt mal schief geht. Bei mir kam das Gefühl nach 3 Tagen zurück, Tom hat seit einem Jahr taube Fingerspitzen...



Wegen der Kälte?? Krass.. 
Bei mir warens nur die Füße, und die haben sich noch im Zug erholt. 

Was ich noch bißchen spür sind die Folgen von zwei Ausrutschern auf Glatteis, während gasman ohne Sturz durchkam


----------



## carmin (4. Januar 2008)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Bei mir warens nur die Füße


Was hast eigentlich für krasse Handschuhe?  (Ich such sogar grad welche...)


----------



## kupfermark (4. Januar 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> Was hast eigentlich für krasse Handschuhe?  (Ich such sogar grad welche...)



Aus Mangel an gescheiten Winter-Bike-Handschuhen benutz ich derzeit meine Alltags-Fleece-Handschuhe, gefroren hab ich damit noch nie..

Ungefähr solche, nur halt älter


----------



## sharkslayer (4. Januar 2008)

dafuer hat gasman die ofenhandschuhe der misses zweckentfremdet


----------



## gasman (5. Januar 2008)

gar net wahr, das sind offizielle pearl izumi radhandschuhe, auch wennse wegen dem lobster-schnitt ein bisserl krass aussehen.
ich glaub aber carmin, wenn du was richtig gutes suchst, solltest du mal am karlsplatz bei achim vorbeischauen. die handschuhe von "s" schneiden bei den üblichen vergleichtstests regelmäßig als sieger, oder zumindest als preis/leistungs sieger ab. 

geht heute nachmittag jemand ne runde fahren. muss jetzt mal in die stadt und schau dann so gegen 1300 noch mal rein.


----------



## sharkslayer (5. Januar 2008)

wuerde fahren muss aber auch noch in die stadt und meinen reifen flicken. weiss nicht bis wann ichs schaffe. wann wolltest du denn los?


----------



## gasman (5. Januar 2008)

also jetzt fängts hier grad mal das pieseln an. denke ich werd ne runde laufen und damit gut sein lassen. hey hätts nicht auch am montag gereicht mit atlantiktief?


----------



## sharkslayer (5. Januar 2008)

wollte grade das gleiche schreiben! ;-)
bei knapp ueber null und regen hab ich auch keinen bock!


----------



## Don Stefano (5. Januar 2008)

Hier regnet's schon seit neun, ich wollte extra früh los, um wenigstens nicht bei Regen loszufahren und dann sowas ...

Am Montag scheint bestimmt wieder die Sonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (5. Januar 2008)

Setzen sie die Reihe logisch fort: 9Uhr Regen Karlsruhe, 13Uhr Regen Ulm und dann??? Lösung: 15Uhr Regen Bayreuth  Bin da froh, dass ich die Sonne gestern noch genutzt habe...

@carmin: wegen deinem Kälteproblem. Ich habe mit Neoprenhandschuhen aus dem Segel-/Surfladen bei kalten Temperaturen sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Sind an den Außenseiten dick, aber auf den Handinnseiten offen (die frische Variante) oder mit dünnen Leder geschlossen. Absolut Wind und Wasserdicht, schauen zwar nicht sonderlich schick aus,  halten dafür mollig warm!!!

Edit: sind zwar nicht die meinigen, aber sind ähnlich:


----------



## carmin (5. Januar 2008)

Hey, dank Euch für die Handschuhtipps. Jetzt nur noch einen Surfladen finden 
Ein Kälteproblem hatte ich bislang eigentlich nicht (auf einer Ganztages-Straßentour hätte ich es aber bekommen); dass ich nach neuen suche, liegt eher daran, dass meine alten etwas arg löchrig werden grade.


----------



## kupfermark (5. Januar 2008)

Bei dem Wetter kömmer ja mal ne grobe Jahresplanung in Angriff nehmen:
Hier mal vormerken:

27.01. ICE-RIDER
14.06. 24h Chemnitz
21.06. Pfronten
28.06. Frammersbach
12.07. Salzkammergut-Trophy
03.08. Keiler

(29.06. Erbach Triathlon)
(27/28.07. König von Ulm)


----------



## junkyjerk (6. Januar 2008)

wasgau nicht vergessen


----------



## Aitschie (6. Januar 2008)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter kömmer ja mal ne grobe Jahresplanung in Angriff nehmen:
> Hier mal vormerken:
> 14.06. 24h Chemnitz



Chemnitz, welche Klasse? Wenns die 2er sein sollen, dann melde ich mich als erster Konkurrent  Werde dieses Jahr mit neuem Partner erneut am Start stehen. Rennen kann ich nach der Erfahrung im letzten Jahr echt nur weiterempfehlen!!!  
Ansonsten habe ich folgende Rennen noch im Auge: 
12.04 Münsingen (schauen, vll. fahren)
04.05 Trieb (sicher, wenns nicht mit dem RR-Vereinsrennen kollidiert)
18.05 Hollfeld (eher unsicher, da langweilige Strecke)
01.06 Bayreuth (sicher)
14.06 Chemnitz (sicher)
21.06 Pfronten 
dann Sommerpause (oder auch Klausurenphase genannt) was danach kommt weis ich noch nicht sicher. Eventuell:
25.08 NationalParkBike Marathon Engadin (wäre der Höhepunkt)
14.09 Ogau Marathon
Ende Sept. Oberstdorf oder DM in Singen

@carmin: Handschuhe gibts im Internet, der nächste Surfshop ist in Laupheim


----------



## kupfermark (6. Januar 2008)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Chemnitz, welche Klasse? Wenns die 2er sein sollen, dann melde ich mich als erster Konkurrent  Werde dieses Jahr mit neuem Partner erneut am Start stehen. Rennen kann ich nach der Erfahrung im letzten Jahr echt nur weiterempfehlen!!!



Ein 24h-Rennen würd mich auf jeden Fall reizen, Chemnitz passt mit dem Termin ganz gut rein. Würd gern im 2er oder 1er Team starten. 



Aitschie schrieb:


> 25.08 NationalParkBike Marathon Engadin (wäre der Höhepunkt)



Der wäre sicher auch toll, Teile der Strecke bin ich auf der letzten Transalp abgefahren. Letztes Jahr wars allerdings so, daß ich nach Juli etwas Bike-Faul wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lilx (6. Januar 2008)

Hey,
denke mal, dass ich aufgrund des Wetters meinen Vorschlag für Nightride heute Abend zurückziehen werde. Hab nicht so wirklich Lust ein Stechpaddel mitzunehmen, um durch den Schlamm zu kommen. Aber vielleicht ergibt sich ja die Woche mal was.


----------



## carmin (6. Januar 2008)

lilx schrieb:


> Hab nicht so wirklich Lust ein Stechpaddel mitzunehmen


Gibts bestimmt auch im Surfshop. Soll ich Dir eins mitbestellen?


----------



## Aitschie (6. Januar 2008)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Ein 24h-Rennen würd mich auf jeden Fall reizen, Chemnitz passt mit dem Termin ganz gut rein. Würd gern im 2er oder 1er Team starten.



Von der Strecke her lohnt sich Chemnitz echt. Hat mir letztes Jahr nach 24h noch Spaß gemacht die Runden abzuspulen. Leider hab ich es in der Nacht/frühen Morgen verzockt.... Tja, unsere Aufholjagd war dann sauber, aber hat nicht ganz gereicht.




kupfermark schrieb:


> Der wäre sicher auch toll, Teile der Strecke bin ich auf der letzten Transalp abgefahren.



Rennen muss absolut genial sein. Was mich abschreckt: Sinn macht eig. nur die lange Distanz und als erstes Langstreckenrennen gleich 4000hm  Ob ich das packe, mit einer suboptimalen Vorbereitung wegen Klausuren.... hmmmm mal sehen


----------



## junkyjerk (6. Januar 2008)

also in chemnitz wär ich auch dabei, vielleicht sollte man auch das 24h-rennen in finale ligure ins auge fassen, die strecke kenn ich zumindest schonmal und die ist echt super...


----------



## junkyjerk (6. Januar 2008)

@all: ich glaub, heute hab ich den bogen raus mit wheelie fahren. hab mehr als 2 stunden im dauerregen geübt und nun bin ich einen entscheidenden schritt weiter... juhu


----------



## Aitschie (6. Januar 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> also in chemnitz wär ich auch dabei, vielleicht sollte man auch das 24h-rennen in finale ligure ins auge fassen, die strecke kenn ich zumindest schonmal und die ist echt super...



Die Finale-Strecke sieht nach dem Video auf jeden Fall hammerhart und hammergenial aus. Das Vid macht so richtig Laune auf Rennen!!!!  Anfang Mai weiss ich nicht, ob n Start hinhaut, je nachdem wie die Klausuren dieses Semester ausfallen. Aber Lust auf das Rennen hät ich schon.....

Gut's Nächtle!


----------



## junkyjerk (7. Januar 2008)

@kupfermark: heute wieder schwimmen? so gegen 18:30uhr im westbad?


----------



## kupfermark (7. Januar 2008)

@jj: Heut ist Montag, da hats Westbad zu, aber morgen dann! 
Für Chemnitz kömmer uns ja die Woche schon anmelden, als 2er Team wär das ne gute VB für Goisern.
Und Finale müßten wir mit nem Urlaub da unten kombinieren (statt Gardasee?), das müßten wir noch besprechen.
Und Glückwunsch zum Wheelie, freu mich schon auf spektakuläre Zielfotos


----------



## junkyjerk (7. Januar 2008)

@kupfermark: stimmt, hatte ich total verpennt mit den öffnungszeiten.., wegen urlaub, konnte leider silvester mit den leuten nicht reden und sie umstimmen auf finale, wenns nicht klappt, haben wir ja immer noch chemnitz.


UND FAST VERGESSEN: ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aitschie (7. Januar 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> UND FAST VERGESSEN: ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Wie, Mark hat Geburtstag???? Alles alles Gute, wünsche dir viel Bikefreude, Gesundheit und dass du noch oft die SKT beenden wirst!  Lass dich feiern!!! 

PS: wenn ihr für Finale noch n Ersatzfahrer braucht, biete ich mich an. Kann allerdings erst Mitte/Ende März sagen ob es definitiv klappt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (7. Januar 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> UND FAST VERGESSEN: ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Mark, mit dieser leckeren Torte:






Hier noch ein kleines Ständchen:


----------



## El Martinos (7. Januar 2008)

Na in dem Fall meld ich mich doch au mal wieder zu Wort...  

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Mark!!!


----------



## carmin (7. Januar 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum 100000. Geburtstag!
(Mit Wahl der passenden Basis lässt sich jedes Jahr ein runder feiern )
Viele Siege und keine Platten in 2008!


----------



## kupfermark (7. Januar 2008)

@all:

Hey, Danke für die Glückwünsche!  

Biken und 10kampftraining wird bei mir die Woche leider nix mehr
@jj, em: Schwimmen morgen schon, ab 18:30!!


----------



## gasman (7. Januar 2008)

@ kupfermark
wenn man die wunderbaren icons sieht und selber net weiss, wie man die alle hinzaubern soll, traut man sich gar net so recht zu gratulieren. trotzdem herzliche glückwünsche und ich hoff wir können trotz aller rennen noch ein paar ganz normal gspinnerte ausfahrten miteinander machen.


----------



## tbird (8. Januar 2008)

von mir auch nachträglich alles gute Mark!

würdet ihr demnächst mal wieder fahren gehen in einer grösseren gruppe?


----------



## junkyjerk (8. Januar 2008)

@kupfermark: dann bis heute abend 18:30uhr am westbad.

@el martinos: kommst du auch oder gehst du schon früher?


----------



## El Martinos (8. Januar 2008)

@JJ: Mir hats leider nicht gereicht, geh morgen früh kurz...  Ich hoff, ihr seid nicht untergegangen!


----------



## junkyjerk (8. Januar 2008)

@el martinos: nee, bei der masse an menschen wäre das kaum möglich gewesen, bin nach ner halben stunde abgehauen, weils mir einfach zu voll war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (8. Januar 2008)

@e_m: wir hams überlebt!!

@gasman: solche schwachsinnstouren lass ich mir bestimmt nicht entgehen!!

@aitschie: in Finale wird zumindest dieses Jahr nicht gestartet, der Terminplan steht, zumindest bei mir. Und in Chemnitz freu ich mich schon auf harte 2Kämpfe zwischen unseren Teams


----------



## lilx (9. Januar 2008)

ja obwohl es echt schon etwas spät ist, auch von mir noch nen großen Glückwunsch... 

Wollte mich auch noch mal kurz in die Diskussion um 24h Rennen reinklinken. Hatte es irgendwann schon mal kurz mit jj angesprochen, wäre bei so was aber auf jeden Fall auch dabeim, wenn ich euch zugig genug bin


----------



## kupfermark (9. Januar 2008)

lilx schrieb:


> ja obwohl es echt schon etwas spät ist, auch von mir noch nen großen Glückwunsch...



DankeDanke!



lilx schrieb:


> Wollte mich auch noch mal kurz in die Diskussion um 24h Rennen reinklinken. Hatte es irgendwann schon mal kurz mit jj angesprochen, wäre bei so was aber auf jeden Fall auch dabeim, wenn ich euch zugig genug bin



Beim Biken bist Du auf jeden Fall zugig genug, nur mit dem reinklinken leider nicht, wir sind nämlich schon angemeldet. Bis jetzt sind wir zwei Zweierteams, vielleicht findet sich noch jemand!


----------



## Aitschie (9. Januar 2008)

@Mark: ihr seid bereits für Chemnitz gemeldet? Das ging aber schnell..... ich melde erst im Februar, mit den anderen Rennen zusammen. 
Wäre lustig, wenn ihr die Startnummer 203 bekommt: unter der sind wir letztes Jahr angetreten  Aber auf die Fights freu ich mich auch schon!!!
Bin mal gespannt wer sonst noch meldet.....

BTW: ihr seid 2 Zweier? Du+jj, und wer besetzt den zweiten?


----------



## junkyjerk (9. Januar 2008)

aitschie guck mal in den spiegel


----------



## Aitschie (9. Januar 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> aitschie guck mal in den spiegel



OK, stand auf dem Schlauch....  

(ich habe schon mit einem Damen2er Judith-Kristin spekuliert)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lectron (10. Januar 2008)

@km: (glückwünsche spar ich mir, hast ja bald schon wieder geburtstag ). Lauf-Marathons hast du keine geplant dieses Jahr?

Frammersbach, salzkammergut und keiler hab ich mir auf jedenfall mal in den kalender eingetragen. König von Ulm laß ich mir wohl auch nicht entgehen (bin schon gespannt was heute trainiert wird).

Fährt eigentlich außer km noch jemand beim ice rider mit?


----------



## lilx (10. Januar 2008)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Beim Biken bist Du auf jeden Fall zugig genug, nur mit dem reinklinken leider nicht, wir sind nämlich schon angemeldet. Bis jetzt sind wir zwei Zweierteams, vielleicht findet sich noch jemand!



Das passiert eben wenn man kein Internet zu Hause hat und leider nur sporadisch in die Uni geht, weil man ja außer lernen sonst nix mehr macht.   Wenigstens hab ich's jetzt mitbekommen. Also wenn jemand noch lust hätte mit mir zu starten, ne kurze PM wäre nicht schlecht und ich melde mich dann...


----------



## junkyjerk (10. Januar 2008)

@zehnkämpfer: kann heute leider nicht zum training kommen, denn heute ist unser "weihnachtsessen", welches aus etatgründen auf dieses jahr verschoben wurde...


----------



## junkyjerk (10. Januar 2008)

@zehnkämpfer: na was habt ihr heute trainiert, was hab ich verpasst???? bin schon gespannt, was ich nicht miterleben durfte heute...


----------



## lectron (10. Januar 2008)

@jj,km:Heute mal ohne BB wargemacht, obligatorisches Hürden training und dann ein bischen 100m start geübt. Außersdem Weitsprung und Kugelstoßen angetestet.


----------



## junkyjerk (11. Januar 2008)

lectron schrieb:


> Fährt eigentlich außer km noch jemand beim ice rider mit?



ich wollte eigentlich dort auch mitfahren....


----------



## lilx (11. Januar 2008)

@junkyjerk: Trotz dass du ein alter Spamer bist,  erfährt man ja doch manchmal ganz sinnvolle Sachen.

Aber blöde Frage, hab keine Ahnung was der Ice Ride ist, also n kurzer Post oder Link würde mir schon weiterhelfen.


----------



## junkyjerk (11. Januar 2008)

www.ice-rider.de und das mit dem spammer kann ich gerade noch so hinnehmen.. weil du´s bist...


----------



## kupfermark (11. Januar 2008)

lectron schrieb:


> @km:  Lauf-Marathons hast du keine geplant dieses Jahr?



Bis jetzt nur Leipzig im April, aber Ulm wahrscheinlich auch wieder.



lectron schrieb:


> Frammersbach, salzkammergut und keiler hab ich mir auf jedenfall mal in den kalender eingetragen. König von Ulm laß ich mir wohl auch nicht entgehen (bin schon gespannt was heute trainiert wird).
> 
> Fährt eigentlich außer km noch jemand beim ice rider mit?



Ice-Rider war eigentlich nicht fest eingeplant, nur so ein Vorschlag, aber wenn jj dabei ist, starten wir da schon.


----------



## kupfermark (13. Januar 2008)

Bevor der Thread noch einschläft, hier mal ne Vorankündigung:

*Mittwoch, 19 Uhr NIGHTRIDE*

Wetter wird schon passen, wer ist dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (13. Januar 2008)

mittwoch kann ich leider nicht, da hock ich noch in englisch


----------



## axx (13. Januar 2008)

bin auch grad irgendwie zu faul zum radeln


----------



## lilx (13. Januar 2008)

Bin noch nicht zu 100% am Start aber bis jetzt gehts schon klar  
War vorgestern Nacht noch unterwegs, war einfach SUPER   , kein Matsch und gerade gefrohrener Boden. Sau stark


----------



## sharkslayer (13. Januar 2008)

schaut gut aus


----------



## Don Stefano (13. Januar 2008)

War heute bei strahlendem Sonnenschein und gefühlten 15 Grad mit dem RR unterwegs. Lediglich an ein paar schattigen Stellen war es etwas vereist und auf der Abfahrt hab ich ein paar Kurven etwas früher angebremst als sonst.

War echt


----------



## junkyjerk (14. Januar 2008)

@don stefano: das glaub ich, hab in thüringen bei bestem wetter auch etliche rennradler gesehen und mir gewünscht, mein rr auch dabei zu haben...


----------



## gasman (14. Januar 2008)

hab am freitag bei frühlingstemperaturen auch ne 140 km runde in oberschwaben gedreht. freie sicht von zugspitze bis säntis. track, bzw. route ist in gps-tour.info zu sehen.
mittwoch wird bei mir aber leider nix, da auswärtsjob (don).

auf der bayern-homepage der bahn wurden jetzt die streckenanteile als pdf reingestellt, die noch immer fürs rad nix kosten. der kostenlose weg ins allgäu sieht so aus:
mit der regionalbahn, z.b. 07:35 (während der woche erst ab 08:30!) (leider nicht re!). bis kellmünz ist das rad kostenlos, auf dem weg dorthin radl auseinandernehmen und in mülltüte verpacken und so bis memmingen weiterfahren. komplett verpackte räder, die neben dem sitz gelagert werden sind auch weiter frei. ab memmingen ist die strecke bis oberstdorf, pfronten-reutte-garmisch und auch nach lindau wie bisher für das rad kostenlos. alternativ rad schon in ulm in müllsack und so bis ins allgäu. sportlich könnte man auch von kellmünz bis mm einfach mit dem radl fahren, was aber zu viel zeit nimmt, wenn man ins allgäu will. ich bin jetzt schon ganz heiss auf die reaktionen der schaffner.


----------



## junkyjerk (14. Januar 2008)

wie wat? rad zerlegen? in ne mülltüte? was soll das bringen? mehr platz wohl kaum oder?


----------



## kupfermark (14. Januar 2008)

@jj: Wenn 



dann:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (14. Januar 2008)

kupfermark schrieb:


> @jj: Zerlegen muß man bei sowas:



Hmm. Das Rad in der Mülltüte den Trail runtertragen?


----------



## carmin (14. Januar 2008)

gasman schrieb:


> der kostenlose weg ins allgäu sieht so aus


Gibs zu, Dir gehts noch nicht mal um die vierfuffzich, sondern einfach um die Rebellion gegen organisierte Dummheit...

Genügt vielleicht auch eine dicke rote Schleife, um ein Bike als Geschenk zu kennzeichnen?

Eine Sparidee wären auch Tandems.  Will ich eh schon lange mal antesten. Wenn der Hintermann Schluckauf hat, klappts bestimmt auch mit dem HR versetzen.

Vor Weihnachten habe ich die Böblinger Polizei angeschrieben, weil mich Kontaktschleifenampeln schlicht ignorieren. Das gibt Dir echt einen Psychoknick. In Ulm sind die Ampeln sensibler.

Heute habe ich die bemerkenswerte Antwort erhalten (Hervorhebungen durch mich):


> Die Kollegen der Abteilung Tiefbau und Verkehrstechnik beim Amt für Gebäudewirtschaft, Umwelt und Verkehr *vertreten die Auffassung*, dass sich in Böblingen an den lichtsignalgeregelten Hauptknoten *keine Radfahrer auf der Fahrbahn befinden.* In der Regel sind in diesen Bereichen Radwege vorhanden. Des Weiteren ist der technische Aufwand für eine Fahrraddetektion sehr aufwändig.
> 
> Das Missachten von roten Ampeln kann natürlich nicht empfohlen werden. Bei Ahndungen müssen auch Radfahrer mit Geldbußen rechnen.
> 
> In den von Ihnen genannten konkreten Beispielen, Ausfahrt aus der Stettiner Straße und der Kremser Straße, raten wir *vor der Kreuzung abzusteigen, auf den Gehweg zu wechseln, mit dem Fußgänger sicher zu queren* um danach jeweils auf dem vorhandenen Radweg weiter zu fahren.


Das sind wohl keine Radfahrer. Zumindest im ersten Fall gibt es diesen Radweg nicht, und linksseitig auf einem Gehweg zu fahren ist so ziemlich das Gefährlichste, was man als Radler machen kann.

Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass es erlaubt ist, nach einer gewissen Zeit an einer roten Ampel vorbeizufahren, weil dann von einem Defekt ausgegangen werden kann. Ich finde aber nichts dazu. Weiß jemand genaueres?


----------



## kupfermark (14. Januar 2008)

@axx: Mit solchen Kommentaren hab ich schon gerechnet, fällt Dir jetzt immer noch was ein?

@carmin: 
Das hab ich aus einem Juristen-Forum: 
"Wenn eine Ampel auf Dauerrot steht, ist darin kein Weiterfahrverbot mehr zu erkennen (Kö VRS 59 454, Ha NStZ 99 518). Es muss aber äußerste Vorsicht und Rücksichtnahme auf den Querverkehr genommen werden.

Nach Ha NStZ 99 518 darf aber ein Funktionsfehler der Ampel erst nach erheblich längerem Zeitraum als 3 Minuten Rotlichtdauer angenommen werden.

Ein Irrtum über die Funktionsfähigkeit wäre ein Tatbestandsirrtum und der Betreffende müsste sich immer noch wegen einer fahrlässigen Rotlichtfahrt zur Verantwortung ziehen lassen."


----------



## carmin (14. Januar 2008)

kupfermark schrieb:


> @axx: Mit solchen Kommentaren hab ich schon gerechnet, fällt Dir jetzt immer noch was ein?


ja: was ist das auf dem ersten Bild? Wirklich ein Schienenfahrzeug...?


----------



## 4mate (14. Januar 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass es erlaubt ist, nach einer gewissen Zeit an einer roten Ampel vorbeizufahren, weil dann von einem Defekt ausgegangen werden kann. Ich finde aber nichts dazu. Weiß jemand genaueres?


nein , aber die RA Experten , unterer Teil des Beitrages : FÜNF MINUTEN !

http://blog.rechtsanwalt.com/2007/11/15/was-tun-wenn-die-ampel-nicht-grun-wird/


----------



## kupfermark (14. Januar 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> ja: was ist das auf dem ersten Bild? Wirklich ein Schienenfahrzeug...?



Ja, ist es. War unsere Heimfahrt von Colico nach Ulm 2005.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (14. Januar 2008)

Hey danke fÃ¼r die Tips! Vor allem diese BegrÃ¼ndung macht Hoffnung, dass Richter noch Humor haben (hatte ja auch schon den Â§37 rauf und runter gelesen, aber auf diese naheliegende Idee bin ich nicht gekommen)...





> BegrÃ¼ndet wurde die Entscheidung damit, dass eine Ampel  kein âWechsellichtzeichenâ im Sinne des Â§ 37 StVO ist, wenn sie nicht die Signale wechselt.


Aber fÃ¼nf Minuten warte ich nicht. Da kann ich ja Picknick auspacken. Na mal sehn, ob mir noch was einfÃ¤llt. Die zweite Kreuzung ist nicht so kritisch, da eh viel Verkehr ist, aber bei der ersten komm ich aus einer kaum befahrenen Sackgasse.

Willkommen in Ulm Ã¼brigens, 4mate


----------



## gasman (14. Januar 2008)

hallo carmin, hast schon recht, es geht mir net so um die 4,50, sondern ich tät nur gern sehen, wie so'n schaffner reagiert, wenn auf einmal 10 mann/frau in ulm  einsteigen, voll in radlklamotten, jeder einen "leichensack" dabei und dann keiner einen fahrschein fürs radl hat. muss man sich einfach mal geben. die perversion ist, dass man bis kellmünz im rb zug kommt, dann 15 km zahlen muss und dann ab memmingen sogar im re wieder alles umsonst ist. die spinnen doch, oder?


----------



## carmin (14. Januar 2008)

gasman schrieb:


> die spinnen doch, oder?


Trotz meines zarten Alters geh ich nicht mehr davon aus, dass ich in dieser Welt noch etwas Anderes erlebe...  Finde es cool, dass unsere Signatursprüche beide so schön passen dazu


----------



## junkyjerk (14. Januar 2008)

ich würd mal sagen, da ist wohl schwarzfahren für 15km angesagt. zumindest was mein fahrrad betrifft...


----------



## kupfermark (16. Januar 2008)

@lilx, sharkslayer: also bis nachher!



kupfermark schrieb:


> *Mittwoch, 19 Uhr NIGHTRIDE*


----------



## sharkslayer (16. Januar 2008)

momeeent ;-)
zwischen mir und einem nightride steht noch arbeit aufräumen, heimfahren und den platten reifen wechseln. ob ich das schaffe ist momentan eher unwahrscheinlich ...


----------



## kupfermark (16. Januar 2008)

Mhmm, lilx war ja auch nicht sicher. Ich geh dann mal ne Runde Laufen.

Dann halt schonmal die Vorankündigung für den nächsten:

*Montag, 21.01. 19 Uhr NIGHTRIDE*
Irgendwann müssen die Ausreden ja mal ausgehen...


----------



## lilx (16. Januar 2008)

Das mit dem nicht sicher hat schon gepasst... Musste leider noch mal kurz in die Uni zu ner Stuve Stizung  also kein Rad heute...
Aber bin am Montag auf jeden Fall am Start, solange es nicht aus Eimern regnet ( Ist vll möglich) 
zum obrigen Thema, die spinnen die Römer, halt Bahnler


----------



## sharkslayer (16. Januar 2008)

bin zuhause. ich geh jetzt mal reifen wechseln und schaue in ca. 20 min wieder rein. 
@km - wenn du noch nicht zum laufen los bist, sach bescheid.


----------



## sharkslayer (16. Januar 2008)

ok hat sich endgueltig erledigt - reifen geflickt, aber jetzt schleift die hinterbremse ... ;-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lilx (16. Januar 2008)

sharkslayer schrieb:


> ok hat sich endgueltig erledigt - reifen geflickt, aber jetzt schleift die hinterbremse ... ;-(



na ja wenn man den mantel abmacht, sollte man sich auch nicht so lange auf die narbe stellen und am reifen ziehen, bis die felge knickt. ist dann zwar einfach den mantel dann abzumachen, hilft aber nicht wirklich beim bremsen  
oh ich hasse das auch wenn man irgendwas repariert und dann geht nix mehr


----------



## bax75 (17. Januar 2008)

@Zehnkämpfer: Sind heute Abend wieder alle am Start? Ich glaube mich erinnern zu können, daß heute wieder Stabhochsprung dran ist - und hoffentlich wieder Basketball zum warm machen


----------



## junkyjerk (17. Januar 2008)

@kupfermark: kannst du mich vielleicht wieder mitnehmen heute abend?

@zehnkämpfer: stabhochsprung wird bestimmt wieder lustig, freu mich schon auf heute abend.


----------



## gasman (17. Januar 2008)

samstag jemand lust auf rad?


----------



## junkyjerk (17. Januar 2008)

@gasman: ja rennrad


----------



## kupfermark (17. Januar 2008)

So, nach 2,5 Std im Stau bin ich jetzt auch zuhause  

Am WE bin ich in M.

Was habt ihr gemacht? Seid ihr stabhochgesprungen?


----------



## junkyjerk (17. Januar 2008)

@kupfermark: anfangs ein wenig sprint und hürden, dann stabhochsprung...


----------



## lilx (18. Januar 2008)

gasman schrieb:


> samstag jemand lust auf rad?



Soll zwar echt mies regnen, aber interesse würe schon bestehen.
wann habt ihr denn geplant, zu starten? mich quält neuroanatomie leider noch und da hab ich am mittwoch klausur, also wenn mitten am tag ist, bin ich leider nicht dabei.


----------



## bax75 (18. Januar 2008)

@Zehnkämpfer: Kennt Ihr schon die Gurken-Technik beim Stabhochsprung? 

PS: Never Let Go!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (18. Januar 2008)

bax75 schrieb:


> @Zehnkämpfer: Kennt Ihr schon die Gurken-Technik beim Stabhochsprung?
> 
> PS: Never Let Go!



Oh bitte bringt NIE ne Kamera zum Training oder (Probe)-Wettkampf mit, will nicht auf Youtube  

Euch schönes WE!


----------



## Don Stefano (18. Januar 2008)

bax75 schrieb:


> PS: Never Let Go!


Ein guter Grund für mich, das *nie* zu versuchen.


----------



## gasman (18. Januar 2008)

wetteronline sagt für morgen nur vormittags ein wenig regen. ich bin im prinzip flexibel von wg. welche art von rad. rennrad is halt ne arge sauerei, weil sogar auf den asphaltierten wegen der dreck rumliegt. aber wenns sein muss, okay. junkyjerk wann tätst du denn losmachen wollen? bin jetzt mal bis zum späteren abend weg, schau aber nachts nochmal rein. mit dem rennrad müsste man halt ne runde günz-kammel oder edelbeuren-rot an der rot-radweg richtung memmingen fahren, dann hätte man den wind nur von der seite. zumindest zeitweise.


----------



## carmin (18. Januar 2008)

lilx schrieb:


> mich quält neuroanatomie leider noch


dann aber gute Besserung!


----------



## lilx (18. Januar 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> dann aber gute Besserung!



zwar quält es mich wirklich, hab auch schon fast albträume, aber keine schmerzen  
war eher gemeint, dass ich das noch richtig pauken muss und noch keine möglichkeit kenne es anders zu lernen. ne anatomie infussion wäre echt nicht schlecht  
aber dennoch danke


----------



## gasman (18. Januar 2008)

@lilx: ...und ist der student auch noch so dumm, so schafft er doch das physikum....
don't worry, du packst das auch...schau mich..habs auch geschafft. einfach reinklotzen und radfahren 

was is jetzt mit morgen? ok schau am morgen noch mal rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (19. Januar 2008)

lilx schrieb:


> war eher gemeint


Habs schon verstanden, hab mich nur an einem Medizinerwitz versucht.


----------



## gasman (19. Januar 2008)

ok, wie's ausschaut kein regen mehr. der wind ist allerdings fies. hätte ab ca. 1300 zeit. fährt jemand mit. rad egal. runde egal.


----------



## lilx (19. Januar 2008)

gasman schrieb:


> ok, wie's ausschaut kein regen mehr. der wind ist allerdings fies. hätte ab ca. 1300 zeit. fährt jemand mit. rad egal. runde egal.



sorry werde mich da leider raushalten müssen.
aber danke für die aufheiterden worte 
werde aber so wie's momentan aussieht am montag dabei sein.


----------



## gasman (19. Januar 2008)

ok wird wohl nix.
dann geh ich halt ne lange runde laufen


----------



## junkyjerk (19. Januar 2008)

@all: wie schauts denn morgen mit rennrad aus? hab heute leider keine zeit, muss wohnung putzen, sieht aus wie ne müllhalde.


----------



## gasman (19. Januar 2008)

könnte ca. ab 1330 bis ca. 1630. also ne bibertalrunde o.ä.


----------



## carmin (19. Januar 2008)

Übrigens könnte der Wind morgen ganz schön herb werden. 
Also wir haben uns grade in einer 25minütigen Telefonkonferenz auf ca 10:30 mükra und 11 Uhr Herrlingen geeinigt.


----------



## gasman (19. Januar 2008)

da kann ich leider noch nicht. bei mir gehts allerfrühestens 1245 brücke. 
wenn noch jemand lust auf rr hat um die zeit, bitte posten, sonst fahr ich nicht mehr an der brücke vorbei. für mtb isses mir zu schlammig, bin heut beim laufen schon fast im schotter versunken


----------



## junkyjerk (19. Januar 2008)

@gasman: ich hab riesen bock auf rennrad, vielleicht kommt lilx noch mit. wann sollen wir uns an der brücke treffen? 1300uhr?


----------



## lilx (20. Januar 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @gasman: ich hab riesen bock auf rennrad, vielleicht kommt lilx noch mit. wann sollen wir uns an der brücke treffen? 1300uhr?



ja würde ne runde mitfahren  
werde morgen einfach noch mal reinschauen und ihr sagt dann wann's los geht. bin dann da...
bis dann, 
max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (20. Januar 2008)

alles klar, dann bis 13uhr an der brücke, mitm rr


----------



## gasman (20. Januar 2008)

ok, runde hat ca. 80-90 km. zu dritt isses leicht. da kamma wi-scha fahren. fast alles auf kleinen wegen, oder radweg.


----------



## junkyjerk (20. Januar 2008)

alles klar. bis nachher


----------



## lilx (20. Januar 2008)

jo bin am start, bis 1300


----------



## bax75 (20. Januar 2008)

kupfermark schrieb:


> *Montag, 21.01. 19 Uhr NIGHTRIDE*



OK, bin dabei!
Gruß Axel

PS: Wetter wird gut und wir haben fast Vollmond! Wird bestimmt cool! Wer kommt noch mit?


----------



## axx (20. Januar 2008)

Eine sehr schöne Trailtour war das heute  
Ich hoffe, die Rennradler hatten auch Spass! Ganz so heftig windig wie gestern wars ja glaub nicht mehr?

aktueller Schlammbericht:

trockene Trails: Eichentrail L-Tal, Übsilon nach Blb, Blaufels, Brillenhöhle, Sau, Kreuz, Kuhberg-Trail.

matschige Trails: -

(Ich kanns mir ja auch nicht erklären  hab eigentlich mit dem schlimmsten gerechnet. Bikewäsche war definitiv nicht nötig   also Top-Bedingungen für euren Nightride morgen  (ich hab wg. Kinobesuch morgen abend leider keine Zeit))


----------



## carmin (20. Januar 2008)

plus warmes Wetter, Sonne, Alpensicht, nette Wanderer, Erfolgserlebnisse, Stürze und Blut... was will man mehr 

ps 1: Dein Foto sieht ja psychedelisch aus...

ps 2: Wir gucken Pelzig (Vorne ist verdammt weit weg) .. also wenn noch jemand Interesse hat.


----------



## junkyjerk (20. Januar 2008)

unsere rennradrunde war auch hervorragend, schöne einsame landstrassen und bestes wetter, gegenwind war eine herausforderung, aber was uns nicht umbringt, macht uns hart.. danke nochmal an gasman.

insgesamt fast 100km, knapp 700hm und einen leckeren krapfen in illertissen gegessen.

@lilx: bist du noch gut heimgekommen?


----------



## gasman (20. Januar 2008)

war schon schwer heute de entscheidung, aber ich konnte definitiv net früher weil ich um 11 noch kurz zu einer politveranstaltung musste, so musste es halt die schnelle runde werden. 
egal, hauptsache alle sind heil heimgekommen und fürs training isses wurscht, welche kurbel man tritt. haben auch ein paar unbekannte abschnitte dabeigehabt und lilx ist cyclocrossmäßig tapfer mitten durchs gelände gepflügt. gut wenn man zum rennradfahren mtb-ler als partner dabeihat. die zicken nicht rum wenns mal holperig wird. gerne immer wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lilx (20. Januar 2008)

@lilx: bist du noch gut heimgekommen?[/QUOTE]

obwohl ich zwar heute cyclocross mit dem rennrad gefahren bin musste ich mich dann leider doch meiner kondition geschlagen geben und nach 90km aussteigen. bin aber noch gut heim gekommen, war doch dann ein bißchen einfacher mit dem car. 
was lern ich daraus? zumindest nix neues, nur dass ich endlich mal wieder meinen arsch hochbringen muss und wieder zum training aufs rr steigen muss. werden also in den nächsten monaten ein paar runden geposted!!! so was passiert mir nicht mehr, krämpfe sind aber echt schei....  

ps: danke gasman, war echt ne mega starke runde!!!


----------



## lilx (20. Januar 2008)

ach und zwecks morgen: bin natürlich bei so guten trails auch am start, meine beine ham dann einfach nix mehr zu melden...  
bis dann


----------



## carmin (21. Januar 2008)

Da fährt einer tolle Trails in Ulm und sacht nicht Bescheid...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4404324


----------



## tbird (22. Januar 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> Da fährt einer tolle Trails in Ulm und sacht nicht Bescheid...
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4404324



*tschuldigung* 

war auch mehr eine *ich muss mich jetzt abreagieren-tour* ...  

aber ich würde sagen, wir müssen mal wieder zusammen fahren ... ich brauch neue spots


----------



## carmin (22. Januar 2008)

neinnein, war nicht als Vorwurf gemeint 
Wo warst denn (ganz grob)?


----------



## tbird (22. Januar 2008)

öhm ... bin von böfingen über uni und dornstadt nach blaubeuren und lautertal und zurück über hochsträss gefahren 

also ne kleine tour ... glaub warn um die 45km oder so

wäre (sobald das wetter wieder mitspielt) für eine tour in grösserer gruppe gern zu haben ... nightrides sollten jetzt auch kein problem mehr darstellen (die powerled black ist besser als man glaubt!).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (23. Januar 2008)

Hat eigentlich noch jemand ernsthaftes Interesse am Ice-Rider?

Wenn ein paar Leute dabei wären, würd ich schon mitmachen, ansonsten macht es mir auch nichts aus, die Rennsaison erst im Juni zu starten.

Wie siehts mit biken nächste Woche aus? 

Letzes Jahr um die Zeit waren wir irgendwie aktiver:

09.01.2007 	Nightride zu 7bt 	              04:00:00 h 	
11.01.2007 	Nightride mit JJ 	               03:30:00 h 	
16.01.2007 	Nightride zu 5ft 	              03:30:00 h 	
20.01.2007 	Dayride MTB mit den Jungs 	03:30:00 h 	
23.01.2007 	Nightride 	                        04:00:00 h 	
25.01.2007 	Nightride im Tiefschnee 	   03:45:00 h 	
30.01.2007 	Nightride 	                        03:00:00 h


----------



## axx (23. Januar 2008)

ich find auch, dass ihr etwas arg faul seid


----------



## tbird (23. Januar 2008)

-->  25.01.2007 Nightride im Tiefschnee 03:45:00 h   <--

wie ich mich an diese höllentor"TOUR" erinnere ^^

war aba geil 

nightride ... ichwillichwillichwillichwill


----------



## junkyjerk (24. Januar 2008)

@kupfermark: ich hätte schon bock, werde mich aber erst vor ort nachmelden können.


----------



## lilx (24. Januar 2008)

da ich ja jetzt hier schon fast allen die ohren mit meiner prüfung vollgeheult habe und die jetzt auch noch bestanden habe, bin ich wieder n bissi offener für ein paar rides, natürlich auch bei nacht...
werde denke mal am we was starten, also wer lust hat zu fahren, ne idee für ne runde wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## bax75 (24. Januar 2008)

So. Wieder zu Hause vom Zehnkampftraining. Für alle die sich das mal aus "Sicherer Entfernung" anschauen wollen. Morgen 18 Uhr gibts auf Regio-TV einen kleinen Bericht.

@Zehnkämpfer: Man kann sich jetzt auf der Homepage anmelden und dafür brauchen wir noch einen Teamnamen. Geländefahradschnellfahrfreunde passt ja hier nicht so gut, oder? Was meint Ihr?


----------



## kupfermark (24. Januar 2008)

Aber hat zumindest einen hohen Wiedererkennungswert, wenn mans richtig schreibt. Bei google sinds immerhin ca 94 Hits. 

Außerdem würde es dann jeder gleich blicken, warum wir uns so anstellen und wir könnten die Frammersbach-Bike-Trikots anziehen. 
Bin aber auch für andere Vorschläge offen.


----------



## lectron (25. Januar 2008)

Geländefahrradschnellfahrfreunde ist doch eine gute Wahl, wir sind doch nach wie vor hauptsächlich Geländefahrradfahrer.
Obwohl, bei den Fortschritten die bax im Stabhochsprung zeigt, vielleicht will hier ja einer die Lager wechseln   .

Andererseit so ein Achillisehenriß (wenns einer war) passiert beim Fahrradfahren eher seltener.


----------



## lilx (25. Januar 2008)

hey, jemand lust heute abend nen Nightride zu starten oder morgen ne runde drehen.

würde morgen vormittag ne trailrunde richtung Blaubeuren starten. wer lust hat mitzukommen, einfach mal posten, zwecks zeit.
sonst wird ja hier nur noch mit stangen umgegangen und gar nicht mehr mit bikes.  
wetter soll ok sein


----------



## lectron (25. Januar 2008)

Morgen Vormittag hätte ich schon Bock gibt, aber noch ein Paar fragezeichen.
Ich poste heute abend nochmal, wenn ich defnitiv weiß ob und wann ich zeit hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (25. Januar 2008)

kann morgen nicht, aber sonntag ab ca. mittag. schau dann morgen abend mal rein, wenn ich wieder da bin


----------



## junkyjerk (25. Januar 2008)

@gasman: keinen bock auf ice-rider, wenn du schon am sonntag zeit hast?


----------



## lilx (25. Januar 2008)

Morgen Samstag 0800 Brücke!
Für ne Trailrunde Richtung Blaubeuren... Jeder gerne eingeladen!!


----------



## junkyjerk (25. Januar 2008)

8uhr geht meine englisch-klausur los. sorry...


----------



## lilx (25. Januar 2008)

Schade schade schade... dann verpasst des eben
muss leider um 12 in der uni sein für ne eröffnung, sonst wäre ich später gefahren.


----------



## lilx (26. Januar 2008)

Habe es endlich mal wiedergefunden.
soviel zu der sache mit dem van und der rampe, für diejenigen die beim biken dabei ware. aber auch für alle anderen zu sehen wie man's nicht macht

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=KVIHmWFtRLY


----------



## gasman (26. Januar 2008)

ice rider is wann und wo und wo und wann wegfahren? schau heut abend rein.


----------



## lectron (26. Januar 2008)

8 ist ja jetzt leider schon vorbei (mit solch frühem Start, hab ich nicht gerrechnet). Werde dann nachher wohl alleine ne Runde drehen.
Sonntag wäre ich auch für ne Runde zu haben. Ice-Rider ist mir aber etwas zu stressig momentan.


----------



## tbird (26. Januar 2008)

hm ... jemand bock heute auf nen gemütlichen (!!) nightride?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (26. Januar 2008)

Ich hät so gern Lust mal wieder mitzufahren, hab aber noch 2 Wochen Klausuren  Naja bis dann- Tchschöö allen.

Gruß


----------



## tbird (26. Januar 2008)

Ich habe dieses Semester zum Glück keine Klausuren, nur das Praxissemester. Im Sommer schauts wohl auch gut aus, nur zwei Klausuren. Und nächstes Wintersemester ist das Abschluss-Semester, da wirds nochmal knackig. Ansonsten ganz okay


----------



## britta-ox (26. Januar 2008)

gasman schrieb:


> ice rider is wann und wo und wo und wann wegfahren? schau heut abend rein.


falls noch jemand ne Mfg zum Icerider braucht...eure Nachbarn haben auch ein Team gemeldet und ich werd gegen 7.30 Uhr durch Ulm fahren.
Ich kann noch 2-3 Leut incl. Räder mitnehmen.

Gruß Britta


----------



## tbird (26. Januar 2008)

So ... ich bin jetzt alleine gefahren (gute 38km, Hochsträss dann hoch zur Uni und meine Frau beim Arbeiten in Lehr besucht *g*)

Was ich mit erschrecken feststellen musste: WELCHER VOLLDEPP legt denn da aufm Hochsträss Armdicke Baumstämme quer aufm weg, und zwar in einem Abstand (~50cm) der das Ganze fast unfahrbar macht?! Einzelne Holzstämme sind ja nun kein Problem, aber das waren 3 oder 4 direkt hintereinander!

Ich hab die (und ein en anderen quergelegten) mal in den Wald befördert, ich denke aber dass die da bald wieder liegen werden ... 

*grrr* bin ich sauer auf die, die sowas machen!


----------



## gasman (26. Januar 2008)

also 0730 is mir zu früh für morgen. trotzdem danke britta. wäre eher für was mittägliches zu haben, so ca. 1300. schau dann morgen wieder rein.


----------



## axx (26. Januar 2008)

Wenns Wetter morgen passabel ist, würd ich auch eine Runde drehen. Vielleicht so ab 13:30 ab Kuhberg Sendemast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lilx (26. Januar 2008)

Werde morgen vormittag noch mal reinschauen, wäre aber auf jeden fall nicht abgeneigt, ne runde zu drehen.
1330 hört sich für mich nicht schlech an...


----------



## gasman (27. Januar 2008)

wo is der kuhberg sendemast? was isn des für ein neuer treffpunkt? 1330 passt mir jedenfalls auch. man könnte sich ja auch an der brücke vorher treffen und dann axx am sendemast treffen, wenn er unbedingt erst da seine kumpels sehen will


----------



## axx (27. Januar 2008)

Bin halt schon am Kuhberg.
An dem Sendemasten fahren wir doch jedes mal vorbei, wenn wir übers Hochsträss fahren. 400m nachdems das erstemal von Teer auf Schotter geht, 600m bevor man in den Kuhberg-Trail einbiegt.
Ich werd um 1330 dort sein. Hoffentlich regnets bis dahin nicht, Regenradar sieht ja gefährlich aus.


----------



## lectron (27. Januar 2008)

Sendemast ist sozusagen am ende des ersten anstiegs, und bei tag kaum zu übersehen.
werde, wenns wetter mitmacht auch um 1330 da sein.


----------



## lilx (27. Januar 2008)

Bin gerade noch ein bisschen am zweifeln, ob ich auch mitfahre, irgendwie macht mein kreuz glaub nicht ganz mit. hab mir da gestern gescheit wehgetan. also nicht warten falls ich doch nicht da bin.
sonst bis gleich...


----------



## gasman (27. Januar 2008)

ok, dann fahr ich halt mal auf den kb und such einen masten, der mir blindman bisher scheinbar nie aufgefallen ist 
axx nimm bitte vorsichtshalber dein handy mit, falls ich ortungsprobleme hab


----------



## lilx (27. Januar 2008)

ist ein riesen Ding!! solltest du eigentlich finden... sieht man ungefähr aus ganz ulm


----------



## carmin (27. Januar 2008)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sender_Ulm-Kuhberg


----------



## MGN (27. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

habe mir vor kurzem ein Fully gekauft und wollte mal fragen ob es auch Leute gibt die mal einen blutigen Anfänger mitnehmen .... Wohnhaft wäre Neu-Ulm... Leider kenne ich mich halt nicht aus wo man so richtig schöne Anfängertrails findet... könntet ihr mir vielleicht mal ein paar nennen?

Desweiteren mal die Frage: Denkt Ihr ein GPS lohnt sich ?

MFG MGN


----------



## junkyjerk (27. Januar 2008)

trails werden wir hier wahrscheinlich nicht posten, aber wir nehmen gerne anfänger mit auf unsere touren. schau einfach immer mal wieder hier rein, dann kriegst du schon mit, wann wir uns wo zum radeln treffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (27. Januar 2008)

Unglaublich, was alles im Wikipedia steht.

Sehr schön wars heut  
@gasman: 49km, 2:52

@mgn:
Also für die Trails um Ulm brauchts kein GPS. Touren direkt aus dem Internet zu laden und nachzufahren ist (zumindest für Trail-Liebhaber) auch nicht empfehlenswert. Ich verwend aber die Infos aus dem Internet, aus Bike-Guides etc als Grundlage, um selber per (digitaler) Karte Tagestouren (oder ganze Urlaube) zu planen. Solche Touren dann per GPS abzufahren ist echt klasse, weil man nicht bei jeder Kreuzung anhalten und in die Karte gucken muss. Da es viel schlechte GPS-Software gibt, solltest aber schon etwas Computer-Begeisterung mitbringen, um Spass an der GPS-Tourenplanung zu haben.


----------



## lectron (27. Januar 2008)

axx schrieb:


> Sehr schön wars heut
> @gasman: 49km, 2:52



und 600 hm, mehr kann ich nicht hinzufügen.

@jj: den wheelie langsam im Griff?


----------



## tbird (28. Januar 2008)

axx schrieb:


> Sehr schön wars heut
> @gasman: 49km, 2:52



und dann "nur" 600hm? da hätt ich ja locker mitfahren können xD

bissl windig wars aber schon oder? wo wart ihr überall?


----------



## junkyjerk (28. Januar 2008)

lectron schrieb:


> @jj: den wheelie langsam im Griff?



klappt immer besser, problem ist nur, dass das singlespeed ne ziemlich schwere übersetzung hat und man entweder schnell fahren muss oder volle kanne reintreten muss beim wheelie


----------



## gasman (28. Januar 2008)

nochmal zu gestern. der wind war nicht die besonderheit, sondern der umstand, dass ich im tdt nur 1 mal den fuß am boden hatte und ausserdem die treppe unterm blaubeurer kreuz erstmalig auf 2 rädern runter bin. alter schützt vor radeln nicht.
das mit dem sender am kuhberg war ne echte gemeinheit. den hab ich gestern mit der neuen brille zum ersten mal gesehen


----------



## lilx (29. Januar 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> klappt immer besser, problem ist nur, dass das singlespeed ne ziemlich schwere übersetzung hat und man entweder schnell fahren muss oder volle kanne reintreten muss beim wheelie



schnell fahren sollte doch für dich nicht das wirklich große problem darstellen?!? oder etwa doch...


----------



## junkyjerk (29. Januar 2008)

lilx schrieb:


> schnell fahren sollte doch für dich nicht das wirklich große problem darstellen?!? oder etwa doch...



mittlerweile zahlen sich die vielen trainingsstunden auch wirklich aus, mitm singlespeeder klappet echt gut, nun muss ich das noch mit nem "normalen" bike hinkriegen


----------



## Aitschie (29. Januar 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> mittlerweile zahlen sich die vielen trainingsstunden auch wirklich aus....



Find ich auch!!!! Jetzt kannst mit sporteln wieder aufhören und mir meinen zweiten WP-Platz wieder zurückgeben  

Hoffe mal, dass ich am nächsten WE wieder paar Pünktchen sammeln kann (momentan befindet sich mein Bike in einer Umrüstung auf neue XT-Komponenten....)


----------



## lectron (29. Januar 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> mittlerweile zahlen sich die vielen trainingsstunden auch wirklich aus, mitm singlespeeder klappet echt gut, nun muss ich das noch mit nem "normalen" bike hinkriegen


Schon ziemlich motivierend wenns immer besser wird. Hatte ich letzten Winter auch ne Phase. 
Aber mim normalen Bike ists halt doch wieder ein bischen was anderes. 
Hats mich schon mal übel auf den Arsch gesetzt, weil ich nicht mehr rechtzeitig aus den Clickies kam. 
Außerdem ist der richtig Punkt irgenwie auch viel kleiner.
Muß doch auch mal wieder testen, ob er bei mir noch klappt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (30. Januar 2008)

Ich könnt mal etwas Nose-Wheelie üben... mein Hinterbau ist nämlich gerade bei Bergamont


----------



## junkyjerk (30. Januar 2008)

axx schrieb:


> Ich könnt mal etwas Nose-Wheelie üben... mein Hinterbau ist nämlich gerade bei Bergamont



lager im eimer oder was??


----------



## lectron (30. Januar 2008)

@axx:wenigstens haben die von jehle nicht versucht das selber irgendwie wieder rund zu kriegen, sondern sich für die sichere Variante entschieden.
Und Nose-Wheelie hat doch auch was.


----------



## axx (30. Januar 2008)

Ja, ein Lager war fest. Als es ausgebaut war, liefs wieder butterweich. Trotzdem ein neues eingepresst -> wieder fest. Lagersitz nachgemessen: leicht oval  
Sehr ärgerlich. Jetzt hoffe ich nur, dass Bergamont das sauber nacharbeitet, oder den Hinterbau ganz austauscht. Und nicht versucht, das hinzupfuschen, oder wegzudiskutieren.


----------



## junkyjerk (30. Januar 2008)

na das hofffe ich auch, bin da aber eigentlich zuversichtlich bei den hamburger jungs


----------



## kupfermark (30. Januar 2008)

Trifft man morgen abend eigentlich jemand von euch in der Stadt beim Massenbesäufnis? (außer el_martinos, natürlich  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lilx (30. Januar 2008)

Wäre schon sehr gut möglich... Bin zumindest bei ein paar Medizinern zum saufen eingeladen. Musst eben nur mal bescheid sagen wo man dich treffen kann...


----------



## junkyjerk (30. Januar 2008)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Trifft man morgen abend eigentlich jemand von euch in der Stadt beim Massenbesäufnis? (außer el_martinos, natürlich  )



besäufnis? morgen? ach menno und ich hab freitag klausur. shice


----------



## MGN (30. Januar 2008)

Hi,

mal ne fixe frage: 

Habe heute einen Bell Sweep XC 2008 ausprobiert in M (55cm-59cm) u. L (59cm-63cm) jetzt hab ich das problem ich hab Kopfumfang 59,4 oder so ^^ Der M Passt genau allerdings hab ich kaum Spielraum an der Stirn und ich kann in in der weite noch bissi verändern. Beim L ist es an der Stirn ein wenig weiter aber ich kann Ihn nicht enger stellen. Wie sieht das bei euch aus liegt der helm fest an der Stirn oder eher locker ? 

MFG

STEFAN


----------



## carmin (30. Januar 2008)

Hi MGN,

das verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz... Sind heutige XC-Helme nicht so konstruiert, dass ein Riemen den Kopf komplett umschließt und als ganzes enger und weiter gestellt werden kann?  Das hieße doch, dass ein Helm nur insgesamt (und nicht nur an der Stirn) zu eng oder zu weit sein kann?

Die Helmgröße sollte auf jeden Fall so gewählt werden, dass es eine Einstellung gibt, so dass der Helm fest sitzt.  Fest heißt nicht, dass man davon Kopfschmerzen bekommt, aber doch so, dass beim Anheben/Wackeln am Helm mit der Hand auch die Kopfhaut mitwackelt.

Aus rein praktischen Erwägungen würde ich die Größe gleichzeitig so wählen, dass man (mit gleichem Ergebnis wie oben) auch eine Helmmütze drunterziehen kann, wenns kalt ist.  Wenn Du grade so zwischen zwei Größen liegst, dass keine diese Anforderungen erfüllt, dann schau Dich doch noch nach anderen Modellen um.  Andere Hersteller fassen die Größenbereiche mitunter weiter.


----------



## junkyjerk (31. Januar 2008)

@mgn: wenn da auf dem helm steht, dass der von 59-63cm kopfumfang zu tragen ist, dann muss der ne weitenverstellung haben.


----------



## bax75 (31. Januar 2008)

@Zehnkämpfer: Kommt Ihr mit heut Abend, oder geht Ihr alle Saufen?


----------



## junkyjerk (31. Januar 2008)

@bax75: weiss noch nicht, ob ich heute abend mitkommen kann. entscheide ich dann kurzfristig.


----------



## lilx (31. Januar 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @bax75: weiss noch nicht, ob ich heute abend mitkommen kann. entscheide ich dann kurzfristig.



na auch noch online, um sich vom lernen abzulenken?
irgendwoher kenn ich das doch...


----------



## lectron (31. Januar 2008)

@bax: Ich geh heute ins training, fasching fällt bei mir dieses Jahr aus.


----------



## lilx (31. Januar 2008)

MGN schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mal ne fixe frage:
> 
> ...



also ich fahre selbst auch den Sweep, aber nur das 07er modell. habe aber irgendwie noch nie probleme da mim einstellen gehabt. der hat hinten ein rad (rot) zum drücken-drehen zum einstellen. sollte eigentlich ziemlich gut passen. probier aber auf jeden fall noch mal ne andere marke, falls es nix wird, ein helm muss passen!!! sonst wird's nix mit guten touren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MGN (31. Januar 2008)

so bin jetzt heut mit dem L gefahren und muss sagen passt sitzt wackelt nich und hat keine Luft 

ja das mit dem roten Rad ist schon klar  allerdings wenn ich den m aufmache passt er also 59 und wenn ich den L ganz zu mache passt er auch  also 59 somit nehm ich aber den L denn dann kann ich im winter auch mal ein Tuch oder bei regen nen Kopfschutz darunter tragen  

MFG

MGN/Stefan


----------



## El Martinos (1. Februar 2008)

@km: Habs vorher gar nicht gelesen, aber war ja eh klar, dass wir uns treffen...  

Ich hoff, dir gehts heut besser als mir...


----------



## kupfermark (1. Februar 2008)

El Martinos schrieb:


> Ich hoff, dir gehts heut besser als mir...



Wahrscheinlich nicht, aber das ist halt der Preis für nen lustigen Abend


----------



## bax75 (2. Februar 2008)

So. Bis morgen dürften sich die Pappnasen ja wieder erholt haben  

Ich möchte morgen eine Bike-Runde starten. Soll sonnig werden, leider auch etwas kalt, aber egal. Wer hat Zeit und kommt mit? Zeitlich bin ich bis jetzt noch völlig flexibel.


----------



## junkyjerk (2. Februar 2008)

bock hab ich auf alle fälle, nur will meine bessere hälfte morgen auch was mit mir unternehmen bei dem tollen wetter, waren heute schon an der donau spazieren und enten füttern... geiles wetterchen hatte es heute ja allemal... also wenn morgen biken, dann entweder sehr früh (ab 8uhr) oder später nachmittag (so ab 16uhr), kann sich aber auch noch ändern....


----------



## kupfermark (2. Februar 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> bock hab ich auf alle fälle, nur will meine bessere hälfte morgen auch was mit mir unternehmen bei dem tollen wetter



Geht mir genauso. Ich wär für ne Vormittagsrunde, vllt so von 9-12 Uhr


----------



## lectron (2. Februar 2008)

Wenn morgen was zusammen geht, versuche ich auch dabei zu sein.
Wobei 9-12 für mich nicht optimal ist. Ein früher Nightride so ab 17 wäre doch auch eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## bax75 (2. Februar 2008)

Also ich würde schon gern das sonnige Wetter nutzen. Nightride können wir ja auch unter der Woche starten. 

@lectron: Gehts bei Dir tagsüber gar nicht?

@jj: Neun wäre ja nicht so weit von Deinem Vorschlag, oder?


----------



## kupfermark (2. Februar 2008)

Wir können uns ja um 9 beim Bhf Herrlingen treffen, dann ist jj sogar noch näher an 8 Uhr  

Nightride würd ich auch lieber unter der Woche mal machen (Mo oder Mi)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lectron (2. Februar 2008)

Bin dabei. 9 Uhr Bhf herrlingen.

@jj:8.40 Hintereingang Blautalcenter?


----------



## axx (3. Februar 2008)

Wetter sieht ja mal geil aus  

Ich werd nachher mit wurmspecht eine Runde drehen. Treffpunkt 14 Uhr beim Mükra (oder ggfls. entsprechend später auch in Herrlingen). Kommt noch jemand mit?


----------



## Fetz (4. Februar 2008)

gasman schrieb:


> nochmal zu gestern. der wind war nicht die besonderheit, sondern der umstand, dass ich im tdt nur 1 mal den fuß am boden hatte und ausserdem die treppe unterm blaubeurer kreuz erstmalig auf 2 rädern runter bin. alter schützt vor radeln nicht.



Kann leider derzeit nicht Biken, mir wurde gestern aber berichtet, dass die Serpentinen am Landsitzle, Blaufelsen und Ruckenkreuz übelst ausgefahren wären. Scheint wieder dasselbe Problem wie im Frühjahr 2007 zu werden.

@carmin: Du hattest doch damals diesen netten "Wanderkontakt" mit dem DAV - hat sich da eigentlich noch was ergeben hinsichtlich "Trailreparatur" / (massivem) Verbauen der Abkürzungen? Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob dies ohne Rücksprache mit denen ratsam ist.


----------



## carmin (4. Februar 2008)

Ists echt schon so schlimm?  Mir ist eigentlich grad nur die letzte Linkskurve am Kreuz (wo's wahrscheinlich helfen würde, den Dornbusch kurz zu halten, damit die Leute die Treppe fahren) sowie der BHT als Sorgenkinder im Sinn (plus vllt Tal des Todes, war ich schon lang nimmer).



Fetz schrieb:


> @carmin: Du hattest doch damals diesen netten "Wanderkontakt" mit dem DAV - hat sich da eigentlich noch was ergeben hinsichtlich "Trailreparatur" / (massivem) Verbauen der Abkürzungen? Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob dies ohne Rücksprache mit denen ratsam ist.


Also bei einer Wanderung mit dem _Schwäb. Albverein_ war ich mal mit und hab da mit dem stellvertretenden Wegewart länger geschwatzt.  Und der hat mir (auch zu meiner Überraschung) klar gemacht, dass sich der SAV weitgehend auf die Pflege der Weg*markierungen* zurückgezogen habe, weil man mal auf nicht lösbare Haftungsfragen gestoßen sei. (Eigentlich hätte ich ja erwartet, dass gerade ein Verein in solchen Fragen eher entspannt sein könnte.)  Man weise allenfalls die Forstbehörden auf Handlungsbedarf hin. Die wiederum hätten indes eher begrenzt Zeit/Lust/Ressourcen zu solchen Arbeiten.

Ausweg? Wohl der, dass man eben mit den Forstbehörden ein Abkommen schließt: Wir machen die Arbeit, Ihr tragt die Verantwortung (= macht eine Abnahme oder was immer ihr für nötig haltet). Ob sie sich darauf einlassen, ist wohl v.a. eine Frage dessen, wie seriös wir das Anliegen vortragen 

Den SAV einzubeziehen wäre freilich die Kür, allerdings ist meine Motivation dafür grade begrenzt...  Wenn Du den Wegewart selbst gut kennst, kannst gerne mal seine Ansichten ausloten.

Muss halt immer klar sein: Wir arbeiten da nicht als Büßer. Unbestreitbar, dass zu viele (vor allem unachtsame) Biker Wege kaputt machen.  Genauso, wie zu viele Wanderer Wege kaputt machen würden, oder zu viele LKWs die Straßen. In diesem Verständnis sind wir bereit, unseren Teil der Verantwortung zu tragen und die Wege, die wir nutzen, auch zu pflegen.

Soviel zur Theorie.  Und die Praxis? Man muss wohl schon ein paar Leute beisammen haben.  (Ich bin auch gerne dabei, wohne allerdings nicht mehr allzu lang in Ulm. Aber da wird sich mal ein Unterschlupf finden lassen ) Vor allem aber: Wie kommt man an das nötige Gerät, an Baumaterial (v.a. Stämme) und wie bewegt man das Zeug? Das ist mir noch nicht so ganz klar. Und das heftigste: Wenn ein Weg aufgrund seiner Steilheit erodiert (in Blaubeuren zum Glück eher selten), müsste man drüber nachdenken, ob man ihn nicht ganz neu führt (Serpentinen einbauen).


----------



## Fetz (5. Februar 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> Ists echt schon so schlimm?  Mir ist eigentlich grad nur die letzte Linkskurve am Kreuz (wo's wahrscheinlich helfen würde, den Dornbusch kurz zu halten, damit die Leute die Treppe fahren) sowie der BHT als Sorgenkinder im Sinn (plus vllt Tal des Todes, war ich schon lang nimmer).
> 
> Also bei einer Wanderung mit dem _Schwäb. Albverein_ war ich mal mit und hab da mit dem stellvertretenden Wegewart länger geschwatzt.  Und der hat mir (auch zu meiner Überraschung) klar gemacht, dass sich der SAV weitgehend auf die Pflege der Weg*markierungen* zurückgezogen habe, weil man mal auf nicht lösbare Haftungsfragen gestoßen sei. (Eigentlich hätte ich ja erwartet, dass gerade ein Verein in solchen Fragen eher entspannt sein könnte.)  Man weise allenfalls die Forstbehörden auf Handlungsbedarf hin. Die wiederum hätten indes eher begrenzt Zeit/Lust/Ressourcen zu solchen Arbeiten.
> 
> ...



Zu der "Büßer"-Stellung käme dann bei Beschreiten des offiziellen Wegs sicherlich dazu, dass man für jede Bikersünde der Ansprechpartner für SAV bzw. der Forstbehörden wäre. 
Angenehmer wäre da, zumindest die übelsten Stellen möglichst sicher zu verbauen. Dazu dann noch ein kleines Schildchen, das die Biker auf trailschonende Fahrweise hinweist.

Das Baumaterial scheint mir dabei weniger das Problem: Stämme liegen zumindest derzeit genügend rum, man bräuchte lediglich noch ein paar "Nadeln" o.ä.. Die könnte ich besorgen und lagern.

Ich schau mir das jetzt erst mal selbst an, vielleicht beschränkt es sich ja wirklich auf die von Dir genannten Stellen.


----------



## kupfermark (5. Februar 2008)

Sollen wir uns die Trails beim Nightride morgen mal anschauen?
Vielleicht stimmt die Wettervorhersage ja nicht und es bleibt trocken.  


TP 19 Uhr Brücke, von mir aus auch früher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (6. Februar 2008)

nightride hört sich gut an, bin vielleicht dabei. werde aber wohl krank, mal schauen, wie ich mich heute abend fühle.. und wie schauts denn bei den tollen wettervorhersagen fürs wochenende mit biken aus? ich hätt mal wieder bock auf rennrad, am sonntag sollen ja bis zu 17grad werden.


----------



## kupfermark (6. Februar 2008)

Also hier regnets wieder, ich geh joggen. Übers WE bin ich weg.

@jj: gute Besserung.


----------



## lilx (6. Februar 2008)

@jj: wäre zwar bei nem so super wetter echt gerne dabei, mir tun aber meine beine noch erstaunlich weh vom tiefschneefahren in saalbach die letzten 3 tage. sonne und nachts scheeeee  
denke zwar das ist bis so wieder weg, dann ruft aber leider die uni zu ner letzten prüfung...
trotzem gute besserung!!! werde dann danach mal wieder was starten


----------



## gasman (6. Februar 2008)

bin auch weg übers woe. schade.


----------



## kupfermark (7. Februar 2008)

Hat denn morgen noch jemand Interesse an einem AfterWork-Nightride?


----------



## axx (7. Februar 2008)

Ich hab gerade andere Sorgen: bei mir kommt Wasser aus der Tapete


----------



## carmin (8. Februar 2008)

Bug oder Feature?

Man könnte sich das ja auch nützlich machen:
*Vesicularia dubyana*

Dieses natürliche Moos kommt aus Japan und ist ein idealer Bodendecker für tropische Terrarien. Bei guten Lichtverhältnissen und hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit überwuchert die Pflanze schon nach kurzer Zeit den kompletten Boden, rankt aber auch an Wänden hoch. Es gedeiht besonders gut auf Xaximplatten (Baumfarn). Reiben Sie einfach das Xaxim mit einen Ballen von diesem Moos ein. So gelangen die Sporen in das Xaxim und bei feuchter Haltung wächst schon nach kurzer Zeit Javamoos nach. Als Bodendecker das Moos einfach an einer feuchten Stelle auslegen.

Temperatur: 23  29°C
Standort: sonnig, mittlerer bis hoher Lichtbedarf
Klima: hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit, stets feucht halten und oft sprühen!​Von den positiven Wirkungen aufs Raumklima gar nicht zu reden.  Wenn Du Dir dann noch zwei Serpentinen ins Wohnzimmer baust...

ps: In BB haben wir grade auch ein massives Sanitärproblem, das ist so depri, da hilft nur noch schwarzer Humor...


----------



## junkyjerk (8. Februar 2008)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Hat denn morgen noch jemand Interesse an einem AfterWork-Nightride?



mich hats leider total entschärft, liege zusammen mit der freundin seit gestern früh flach.



axx schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade andere Sorgen: bei mir kommt Wasser aus der Tapete



wie bitte? wasser aus der tapete? dach kaputt oder was?


----------



## bax75 (8. Februar 2008)

Also ich wäre so ab 6 oder halb 7 zu haben, wäre aber für Treffpunkt Bhf Herrlingen.

Gruß Axel


----------



## Aitschie (8. Februar 2008)

Ich frag mich immer, woher carmin dieses Wissen nimmt..... ist ja besser als bei Wikipedia!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bax75 (8. Februar 2008)

So. Freitag-Nightride geht klar. Halb 7 Bhf Herrlingen bzw. dreiviertel 7 Wippingen.

Kommt noch jemand mit?

Gruß A.


----------



## junkyjerk (8. Februar 2008)

ich könnt so heulen, supertolles wetter und ich lieg flach und kann nicht biken..


----------



## axx (8. Februar 2008)

Das ist wirklich bitter  
Ich wünsch euch schnellste Gesundung!!

Ich sitz gerade im Zug Amstetten-Ulm


----------



## lilx (8. Februar 2008)

@jj wünsch dir auch ne super schnelle besserung!!!
aber irgendwie ist es doch noch besser im bett zu liegen und zu wissen man kann nix machen, als den ganzen tag in der uni im lernzimmer zu sitzen und daran zu denken man könnte jetzt auch in der sonne biken


----------



## axx (8. Februar 2008)

Hmm, dann machst aber irgendwas falsch. Man kann doch nicht 15 Stunden am Tag lernen... mal eine Stunde zwischendurch Biken muss immer gehen, danach ist der Kopf wieder frisch


----------



## kupfermark (8. Februar 2008)

Die Diskussion hatten wir hier aber vor 1-2 Jahren aber schonmal mit irgendjemanden. Damals war sharky der Motivator! 

Schönes WE und gute Besserung an jj+j


----------



## Aitschie (8. Februar 2008)

lilx schrieb:


> aber irgendwie ist es doch noch besser im bett zu liegen und zu wissen man kann nix machen, als den ganzen tag in der uni im lernzimmer zu sitzen und daran zu denken man könnte jetzt auch in der sonne biken



Will jetzt mal nichts sagen, aber wenige Klausuren schreib ich dieses Semester auch nicht (10 insgesamt, davon die anstehenden 7 in den beiden letzten Feb.Wochen) Biken (oder Sport allgemein) muss, wie axx schon sagte , sein!!!! Sonst würde ich eingehen. 
Verlege meine Ausfahrten halt auf abends, dann kann ich tagsüber was machen. Oder gleich NightRides, bevor ich zu Hause auf der Couch sitze und fernseh, geh ich radeln.... Die Ausrede "keine Zeit" zählt daher für mich nicht wirklich (es sei denn man fängt 2 Tage vor der Klausur zu Lernen an, aber dann macht man eh grundsätzlich was falsch...)

Viel Erfolg beim Lernen und in den folgenden Klausuren! Und den Kranken: gute Besserung!!!!


----------



## HypnoKröte (8. Februar 2008)

Meine sind vorbei  . Nun kann ich wieder biken gehen.


----------



## lilx (9. Februar 2008)

ja ja habt schon recht, aber wenn man sich schon das we um skifahren frei nimmt, sollte man nicht auch noch die tage danach mittags radeln gehen.... 
abends is natürlich was drin, aber eben leider keine schöne lange rr runde am wochenende... dennoch motivation ist super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MGN (9. Februar 2008)

so nach meinem kurzen aber sehr schönen Ausflug heute hat es meinen Reifen erwischt. Hier mal ein Link zu meinem Beitrag im Tech-Talk Forum bitte schaut euch das mal an. Wenn Ihr dazu was wisst mal bitte antworten  danke


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=320459


----------



## lilx (10. Februar 2008)

jemand lust vll heute abend noch nen nightride zu starten??
weiß das wetter ist jetzt gut, aber habe leider heute nachmittag keine zeit.  

bester gruß, max


----------



## carmin (10. Februar 2008)

Unseren Threadstarter sollten wir auch mal wieder erwähnen:
http://j.the-held.de/?p=67
Wenn man nach "Bike" sucht, kommt zB das da raus:
http://j.the-held.de/?p=54
weiter so


----------



## HypnoKröte (10. Februar 2008)

Hi Jungs wollt mal nachfragen ob bedarf an Schuhen besteht, das gibts so ne Valentinsaktion bei Hibike, 2 gleichartige Artikel, der günstigere davon zum halben Preis. 

Da ich nun vor habe neue Schuhe zu bestellen wollte ich ausschau nach ner 2. Person halten die ebenfalls neue Schuhe braucht.

Bei den Dragon 2 SRS wären dass (180Euro/Paar, 360 Euro/2 Paar Normal) eins um die Hälfte gibt 270 Euro /2Paar also 135 Euro fü ein Paar Dragon 2. 

Gruß Simsek


----------



## carmin (10. Februar 2008)

Kannst natürlich auch DIMB-Mitglied werden, dann gibts bei hibike 6 Prozent Rabatt.  Immerhin.  Und nicht nur am Valentinstag.


----------



## tbird (11. Februar 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> Unseren Threadstarter sollten wir auch mal wieder erwähnen:
> http://j.the-held.de/?p=67
> Wenn man nach "Bike" sucht, kommt zB das da raus:
> http://j.the-held.de/?p=54
> weiter so



das ist mir irgendwie zu biblisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (11. Februar 2008)

oh, steht uns das auch bevor:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4470005

Alle Statistik hinfällig...


----------



## axx (11. Februar 2008)

und das alles nur wegen euch Spammern


----------



## tbird (12. Februar 2008)

da sieht man mal 

nuja aber die auftrennung großer themen bei foren ist ein allgemeines problem, das betrifft leider nicht nur mtb-news ...


----------



## junkyjerk (12. Februar 2008)

naja, bisher sind ja wohl nur threads aufgeteilt worden, die mehr als 15000 posts hatten.


----------



## lilx (12. Februar 2008)

hey, mal ne kleine ankündigung

Donnerstag Nachmittag wird ne Runde gestartet

also wer lust hat, zeit und ziel sind noch nicht festgelegt, hier muss aber endlich mal wieder was passieren, mir schlafen ja schon die füsse ein...  ; postet mal

max


----------



## lilx (12. Februar 2008)

Wollte zudem noch ne kleine Ankündigung machen...

Wie jedes Jahr, startet der Mtb-Club Sulzbach auch in diesem Jahr wieder einen Saisoneröffnung mit nem 32km Rundkurs und schönen Trails am Rande des Spessarts...( 70%Single  )
Wäre am 4 Mai, also wenn Interesse besteht, bin auf jeden Fall am Start, und es macht definitiv Laune... Wäre stark wenn da ein paar Mann mitkommen würden, lohnt sich!
Noch ein kurzer Link,http://www.mtb-sulzbach.de/mtb-forum/index.php?area=vbcmsarea_content&contentid=39

werde es aber zu gegebenem Zeitpunkt noch mal ansprechen.

Gruß MAX


----------



## junkyjerk (12. Februar 2008)

@lilx: auf diese saisoneröffnung hab ich schon lust, muss mal schauen, wie wir dann alle dahin kommen... vielleicht kommt meine freundin auch mit.


----------



## axx (12. Februar 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> na das hofffe ich auch, bin da aber eigentlich zuversichtlich bei den hamburger jungs



So, Hinterbau ist wieder zurück von Bergamont, und Lager läuft einwandfrei  

Gut dass man ein Zweitrad hat, sonst hätt ich bei dem geilen Wetter letztes WoE die totale Krise bekommen...

Do Nachmittag geht bei mir leider ned, ich schaffs nur selten bei Tageslicht aus der Firma  
Am WoE dann wieder  

jj, bist eigentlich wieder fit?


----------



## gasman (13. Februar 2008)

kann jemand heute abend fahren?


----------



## kupfermark (13. Februar 2008)

@10Kämpfer: ich komm morgen (am Valentinstag  ) nicht ins Training....



Ich hab auch gleich noch ne Ankündigung fürs *übernächste* WE, also der 23.+24. Feb: 

Gasman u ich planen wieder mal eine asphalt-rr-like-psycho-tour. Es geht mit dem Zug Sa 7:00 Uhr nach Heidelberg, mit dem Bike dann durchs Neckartal entlang die Burgenstraße bis Heilbronn, anschließend über die Löwensteiner Berge bis nach Murrhardt, dort Übernachtung in der Ju-He. Am Sonntag durch den  Welzheimer Wald und über die Alb nach Ulm. 

Wer will, darf mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lectron (14. Februar 2008)

@10kämpfer:Bei mir klappt's wahrscheinlich mit Training heute auch nicht.

@km,gm:Bock hab ich schon. Ob ich kann (oder darf  ) weiß ich aber erst mitte, ende nächster woche. Routenverantwortung obliegt gasman, oder?


----------



## HypnoKröte (14. Februar 2008)

Sollte ich meine Ausrüstung bis dahin komplett haben komm ich mit. 

Appropo Ausrüstung, was nehmt ihr alles auf so lange Touren mit?

Also Schuhe, Überschuhe, Unterhemd,Langarm Trikot,Gore Jacke, Lange Gore Hose,Helm.....sind klar und aber was noch ?

Gruß Simsek


----------



## gasman (14. Februar 2008)

also, nur um keine missverständnisse aufkommen zu lassen. 
die von km o.g. tour ist ne rennradtour und wenn es die verhältnisse zulassen, fahren wir mit dem rennrad. 
alles asphalt, kein technischer geländeanspruch, dafür möglicherweise höhenmeter und lange tagesdistanzen. für freunde des gepflegten geländefahrradfahrens garantiert langweilig, da ausschließlich als lange ausdauereinheit geplant. 
will niemanden davon abhalten, aber es wäre schade, wenn es zu enttäuschungen käme. muss ja auch nicht jeder mögen bei kälte stundenlag mit dem rr hinzubolzen.


----------



## junkyjerk (14. Februar 2008)

@gasman, kupfermark: ich bin dabei, sollte auf jeden fall klappen und bis dahin bin ich auch wieder belastbar


----------



## HypnoKröte (14. Februar 2008)

Schade, aber rein gewichtstechnisch gehöre ich ja fast schon in die Rennrad Abteilung mit 8,3 Kg . Seis drum,  dann halt bis zur nächsten MTB Tour.

Gruß


----------



## junkyjerk (14. Februar 2008)

8,3kg, das ist echt ne frechheit  soviel wiegt mein rennrad, aber ohne federgabel und scheibenbremsen


----------



## carmin (14. Februar 2008)

Dein Rennrad hat Federgabel und Scheibenbremsen?


----------



## junkyjerk (14. Februar 2008)

@carmin: schön wärs, aber nein, mein rennrad wiegt soviel wie hypnos hardtail-mtb und das hat ne federgabel und scheibenbremsen..


----------



## axx (14. Februar 2008)

lange Ausdauereinheit täte mir auch mal gut, hab aber leider kein RR 
Aber so wie ich euch Spinner kenn wird das eh wieder sowas extrem langes, das ichs nicht überleben würd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bax75 (14. Februar 2008)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Gasman u ich planen wieder mal eine asphalt-rr-like-psycho-tour.



Phu, da bin ich ja froh, daß ich eine gute Ausrede habe:  
Ich bin nächste Woche zum Boarden/Touren gehen in Südtirol.

Euch auch ne schöne Woche!


----------



## Aitschie (14. Februar 2008)

A Propos Leichtathletiktraining: hier die NEUESTEN Trainingsmethoden:

10Kampf

Training ist überall


----------



## axx (14. Februar 2008)

Ah, danke für den Link, jetzt kann ich mir endlich vorstellen, was ihr Donnerstag abends immer so treibt


----------



## lectron (15. Februar 2008)

Puh, heute ists ja mal arschglatt. 
In den 30 min auf dem Weg zur arbeit hats mich 2 mal gelegt. 
Zunächst zum wachwerden in der ersten Kurve, und dann noch mal an ner Kreuzung beim bremsen. 
Weiter 3-4 mal wars mehr als knapp.


----------



## tbird (15. Februar 2008)

lectron schrieb:


> Puh, heute ists ja mal arschglatt.
> In den 30 min auf dem Weg zur arbeit hats mich 2 mal gelegt.
> Zunächst zum wachwerden in der ersten Kurve, und dann noch mal an ner Kreuzung beim bremsen.
> Weiter 3-4 mal wars mehr als knapp.



kenn ich ^^ vgl. blogeintrag -> www.tbird-oc.de

dumm nur, dass meine schöne gore jetzt wohl schrott ist ... *gnarf*


----------



## axx (15. Februar 2008)

Mich hats nur einmal gemault, nix passiert, Glück gehabt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (15. Februar 2008)

mich hats blos quergestellt; war gut gewarnt, weils vor mir 2 hingemault hat.
was ist mit morgen. hat jemand lust auf gelände?


----------



## tbird (15. Februar 2008)

so die gore hose ist wieder genäht, aber mit fahren wird morgen wohl ned viel sein ... knie geschwollen :-[


----------



## lilx (15. Februar 2008)

@gasman: ist zwar bestimmt ziemlich matschig da draußen, aber irgendwie hätte ich schon lust.
sag doch einfach mal bescheid was du geplant hast, dann entscheide ich mich noch...
max


----------



## axx (15. Februar 2008)

Ich glaub nicht dass es matschig ist. Letzten Sonntag wars prima zu fahren, und seit dem hats ja nicht mehr geregnet.

Mir wär Sonntag allerdings geschickter als Samstag, wär das für euch auch eine Option?


----------



## lilx (15. Februar 2008)

bin eigentlich für alles zu haben, da ich ab jetzt semesterferien habe und eh fahren will...  
also wäre theoretisch auch bei beiden dabei.


----------



## Aitschie (15. Februar 2008)

an die Geländefahrradschnellfahrfreunde: die Meldung des Team Icehouse für Chemnitz ist heute raus. Freu mich schon auf die Rangkämpfe!!!


----------



## gasman (15. Februar 2008)

morgen 1300 brücke?
sonntag geht ab 1000.


----------



## gasman (16. Februar 2008)

ich plane um, bei dem wetter bin ich um 1100 an der brücke.


----------



## axx (16. Februar 2008)

gasman schrieb:


> sonntag geht ab 1000.



Hab gerade mal mit carmin telofoniert, wir würden morgen so um 13 Uhr starten wollen. Da isses vielleicht nicht mehr ganz so kalt wie um 10.
Würd das bei dir auch gehen?


----------



## lilx (16. Februar 2008)

hatte mich heute leider mit 1100 auch zu früh erwischt... irgendwie noch die nachwehen von letzter nacht  

aber wäre morgen um 1300 auch dabei, hört sich für mich nach ner guten uhrzeit an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (16. Februar 2008)

1300 ist perfekt zum losfahren, denn dann isses net mehr so saukalt. allerdings wirds um 1500 schon wieder ganz schön frostig. 
heut wars um 1100 wirklich widerlich. der wind war auf freiem feld  kaum zum aushalten. dann echt lieber bei eis und schnee.
trocken wars eigentlich überall. die winterhalde war sogar so trocken, dass man alle treppen fahren konnte


----------



## kupfermark (16. Februar 2008)

Eigentlich ist mir 13 Uhr zu spät, aber will auch nicht alleine fahren. Hat noch jemand Interesse an einer Vormittags-Tour? Am besten per SMS melden.


----------



## carmin (17. Februar 2008)

13 Uhr ist prima; ich nehme an, in Herrlingen?


----------



## axx (17. Februar 2008)

Ja, genau. Wer sich an der Brücke treffen will, trifft sich dort halt entsprechend früher. Ich komm direkt nach Herrlingen (Bhf).


----------



## kupfermark (17. Februar 2008)

axx schrieb:


> Ich komm direkt nach Herrlingen (Bhf).



Ich auch


----------



## junkyjerk (18. Februar 2008)

@wochenendrennradtourteilnehmer: habt ihr schon mal in den wetterbericht geschaut??? wenn der stimmt, dann haben wir kaiserwetter und 2-stellige temperaturen zu erwarten... juhuuu


----------



## tbird (18. Februar 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @wochenendrennradtourteilnehmer: habt ihr schon mal in den wetterbericht geschaut??? wenn der stimmt, dann haben wir kaiserwetter und 2-stellige temperaturen zu erwarten... juhuuu



jawoll heute waren es schon 14 grad mittags


----------



## junkyjerk (19. Februar 2008)

@kupfermark: zimmer in gosau bei bad goisern ist reserviert, kostet 18â¬ die nacht, inkl. frÃ¼hstÃ¼ck. wenn du die nacht von samstag auf sonntag auch Ã¼bernachten willst, sag mir noch bescheid, dann buch ich das auch noch.


----------



## gasman (19. Februar 2008)

@ wochenendrrtourteilnehmer
der zug um 07:00 ist ein IC!! d.h. wir kÃ¶nnen nicht mit dem bw-ticket fahren!! (einfachticket ohne bahncard 38 â¬)
ausserdem ist der radtransport im ic EIGENTLICH reservierungs- und kostenpflichtig!
hier gibt es allerdings die mÃ¼lltÃ¼tenlÃ¶sung! in der tÃ¼te brauchen wir keine reservierung, denn da isses handgepÃ¤ck. hab allerdings keine ahnung wie die reagieren, wenn ne ganze gruppe mit tÃ¼tenrÃ¤dern reindrÃ¼ckt 
kann jeder selber fÃ¼r ne tÃ¼te sorgen, oder hat jemand zeit ein 5-er pack zu besorgen. gibts bei real im blautalcenter. ich hab noch eine gebrauchte und eine neue, aber wahrscheinlich keine zeit welche zu besorgen. mÃ¼ssen 240 l fassen, ob notfalls auch ein mtb-rahmen reingeht hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert.
jh in murrhardt hat genÃ¼gend freie plÃ¤tze.
so long


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (19. Februar 2008)

@gasman: kein bw-ticket? shice. und die tütenaktion? mann was für ein aufwand.... was soll die shice?? haben die nen knall bei der bahn???


----------



## kupfermark (19. Februar 2008)

Ach Mist, so weit hab ich natürlich nicht gedacht..

Der MTB-Rahmen passt schon in einen Müllsack. Wir haben damals ein Sack von vorne und einen von hinten drübergestülpt, mit Klebeband fixiert und die Laufräder in extra-Säcke gesteckt. Alles in allem schon ein ziemlicher Act. 

Allerdings bin ich mir beim Rennrad nicht ganz so sicher, ob Rahmen und Laufräder da reinpassen und bei einigermassen trockenen Straßenverhältnissen würd ich schon ganz gern das Rennerle nehmen. 

Alternative wär noch, die Nahverkehrsverbindung um 6:55 ab Ulm zu nehmen. Dann müssten wir einmal in Stg umsteigen und wären wir 09:48 in HD. Ich hoff mal daß der Zusatz "Fahrradmitnahme begrenzt möglich" nicht zum Problem wird.

Dann könnten wir auch mit Ba-Wü-Ticket fahren würden mit funktionsfähigen Rädern ankommen.


----------



## carmin (19. Februar 2008)

Der IC ist natürlich höchst attraktiv (kein Umstieg, 1:45 Fahrzeit).  Andererseits seid doch nicht unter Zeitdruck, oder?  Was spräche denn dagegen, den IRE um 6:55 zu nehmen und in Stuttgart umzusteigen?  Seid Ihr halt eine Stunde später in HD, aber dank BaWü-Ticket erheblich günstiger, ohrschonender (Tunnelstrecke ab S im nicht druckdichten IC ist supernervig) und Ihr spart Euch die Mülltüten.  (Schon klar, dass gasman da heiß drauf is )

Gibts Fernverkehrsfahrradtickets überhaupt am Automaten?  (Bei meinem letzten Versuch jedenfalls nicht.)

Edit: 4 Minuten zu spät ...
ps: Also ich wette, dass Ihr weder im IC noch im (I)RE Platzprobleme habt.


----------



## gasman (19. Februar 2008)

also wegen mir kömma natürlich auch im ire fahren. wir hätten dann immer noch fast 8 stunden genügend licht zum fahren. die tüte nehm ich natürlich trotzdem, weil ich als überzeugter wahlschwabe die 4fuffzich lieber in hefeweizen investiere, als in die bahn. mein rad passt zusammen mit den laufrädern in 1 tüte, ich brauch für die aktion keine 5 min.
wers lieber zusammengebaut läßt, kriegt ein radticket auch am fernverkehrsautomaten unter der startoberfläche der sondertickets. wer das nicht weiss sucht ewig. schneller gehts am ding automat, dann aber leider nur gegen cash und nicht bargeldlos mit ec-karte. abfahrt ist auf gleis 6. treffen wie immer am seiteneingang. ich glaub 5 leute können auf ein ticket, wer ist noch definitiv dabei?


----------



## junkyjerk (19. Februar 2008)

ich bin dabei, definitiv, da geht kein weg dran vorbei.. wegen der tütenaktion.. ich weiss noch nicht, ob ich ne tüte nehm oder das geld bleche, wenn ich schon mit bawü-ticket fahr spar ich ja wieder gegenüber ic.. hmmm mal schauen..

wann treffen wir uns am seiteneingang??? 6:55 geht der zug, wann treffen wir uns? so gegen kurz nach halb 7?


----------



## kupfermark (19. Februar 2008)

Gut, ich komm ohne Tüte und trink dann halt ein Weizen weniger  
Kurz nach halb 7 am Seiteneingang passt!

Noch kurz wg der Übernachtung: jj, hast Du nen Ju-He-Ausweis? Oder gehts auch ohne? Hab da keine Ahnung..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (19. Februar 2008)

@kupfermark: wegen ju-he-ausweis: hab ich keinen, gasman meinte, man kann da auch direkt vor ort mitglied werden, wenns denn sein muss. ich weiss aber auch, dass ich beim 80. geburtstag meiner oma mit dem ausweis der schule meiner mutter auch dort pennen konnte, sowie meine ganze familie auch... mal schauen, die werden mich wohl nicht vom hof jagen, wenn ich dort ohne ausweis ankomme...


----------



## lectron (20. Februar 2008)

Reizen würds mich schon. Aber 250km auf Asphalt mim MTB hinter euch her zu eieren, geb ich mir dann doch nicht.
In diesem Sinne, euch schönes Wetter aber nicht zu warm, soll ja ne Herausforderung sein  .

@10kämpfer:Gibt's noch welche, oder habt ihrs mittlerweile gesteckt?

@km:bist du 3.15h alleine am stück gelaufen? Wenn ja, respekt meinerseits.


----------



## junkyjerk (20. Februar 2008)

hab grad noch mit lilx telefoniert, der überlegt sich auch noch, am wochenende mitzukommen.. dann sind wir ja hoffentlich zu viert.


----------



## junkyjerk (20. Februar 2008)

@kupfermark: heute ist meine anmeldung für die langstrecke salzkammerguttrophy raus.... nun gibts keinen weg mehr zurück.... also auf ans trainieren...


----------



## kupfermark (20. Februar 2008)

lectron schrieb:


> @10kämpfer:Gibt's noch welche, oder habt ihrs mittlerweile gesteckt?
> 
> @km:bist du 3.15h alleine am stück gelaufen? Wenn ja, respekt meinerseits.



Ja, sind noch 2 Monate bis zum Leipzig-Marathon, wird Zeit, bißchen was dafür zu tun  

Zum 10KTraining komm ich schon noch!

@jj: prima! Das motiviert halt schon, gell!?


----------



## junkyjerk (20. Februar 2008)

kupfermark schrieb:


> @jj: prima! Das motiviert halt schon, gell!?



das kann ich dir sagen, hab mir heute schon das höhenprofil von der 208km strecke ausgedruckt und über meinen schreibtisch gehängt.. als mahnung quasi


----------



## tbird (20. Februar 2008)

was fahrt ihr denn da auf den 205km an hm?


----------



## kupfermark (20. Februar 2008)

tbird schrieb:


> was fahrt ihr denn da auf den 205km an hm?



Eigentlich sollten es lt Ausschreibung 208,7 km und 7006 hm sein.


----------



## tbird (20. Februar 2008)

ihr seid doch krank 

wünsch euch viel spass!


----------



## gasman (20. Februar 2008)

also nochmal wg. juhe.
da kann man problemlos vor ort mitglied werden. in bawü sehen die es meiner erfahrung nach eng damit. vielleicht hamma aber auch glück. km und ich sind ja mitglied.
war heut wieder per tüte in donauwörth. total easy. dauert keine 5 min. laufräder raus, sattel runter, rahmen in sack, laufräder dazu, fertig.
auf der heimfahrt hats ab gundelfingen bis günzburg richtig gepisst, ab dann war die straße weiter naß. ätzend. total durchgefroren und keine regenklamotten dabeigehabt, aber trotzdem... schee wars.
treffen 5 nach halb ist sicher ausreichend zeit. seiteneingang wie immer. bis denne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lilx (21. Februar 2008)

Also werde mich leider von eurer geplanten tour ausklinken müssen. sind mir doch noch ein paar sachen dazwischen gekommen. wäre aber ganz sicher ne starke sache geworden.
werde mir dann einfach voller neid mal anhören wie's denn so war.
viel spaß auf jeden fall bei der tour,
max


----------



## junkyjerk (21. Februar 2008)

ja schade, na dann sind wir ja immer noch zu dritt oder?


----------



## kupfermark (21. Februar 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> ja schade, na dann sind wir ja immer noch zu dritt oder?



Scheint so.

Bei www.regio-tv.de (suchbegriff: zehnkampf) ist übrigens der Fernsehbeitrag zum Training zu sehen.


----------



## junkyjerk (21. Februar 2008)

@kupfermark: hatte den bericht noch nicht gesehen... schön, dass ihr auch ein paar mal zu sehen seid. also dann bis samstag früh. freu mich schon riesig.


----------



## lectron (22. Februar 2008)

@km: Hast du gestern als einziger unsere Fahne beim 10kampftraining hochgehalten? Wenn ja, weißt du, ob nächste Woche der Testwettkampf stattfindet?
Mir hats gestern leider nicht mehr ganz gereicht.


----------



## junkyjerk (22. Februar 2008)

@kupfermark und gasman: was nehmt ihr denn alles mit? ich überleg grad, meinen alpencrossrucksack zu nehmen und folgende dinge einzupacken: duschzeug, badelatschen, jogginghose, unterwäsche, t-shirt, evt. sportschuhe, warme klamotten. was nehmt ihr noch mit?


----------



## kupfermark (22. Februar 2008)

lectron schrieb:


> @km: Hast du gestern als einziger unsere Fahne beim 10kampftraining hochgehalten? Wenn ja, weißt du, ob nächste Woche der Testwettkampf stattfindet?
> Mir hats gestern leider nicht mehr ganz gereicht.



Ja, war da und Test-WK findet statt. Wird aber nur ein 4-Kampf: Weit, Hoch, Kugel, 60m Hürde. Ich glaub die Woche drauf kommt dann noch Stab und Sprint.

@jj: nur das nötigste. Badelatschen gehören für mich nicht dazu. 
Also was Du geschrieben hast + Zahnbürste und zweites paar Socken.


----------



## gasman (22. Februar 2008)

@jj- nimm möglichst noch ein paar bergschuhe, steigeisen, biwakzelt und kochgeschirr mit....halt alles was ma so braucht....was du mitnimmst brauch ich schon net tragen


----------



## junkyjerk (22. Februar 2008)

@gasman und kupfermark: nehmt ihr nen handtuch mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (22. Februar 2008)

ne, nur das was in einen m.u.l.e. rucksack reingeht und der is nicht groß. handtuch gibbet inner juhe. wir sin auf ner rr-tour, nicht auf ner expedition. ich nehm keine schuhe ausser radschuhe, keine extra hose, überhaupt nix extra, nur basics. wenns pisst isses pech. 
wenn du hast,kleine flasche öl für die kette, is mir ausgegangen.
bis morgen früh.


----------



## kupfermark (22. Februar 2008)

ja, duschzeugs eben


----------



## kupfermark (22. Februar 2008)

gasman schrieb:


> kleine flasche öl für die kette, is mir ausgegangen.
> bis morgen früh.



hab ich, ich nehm mein tralpine mit.
edit: passt doch alles in den raceXair


----------



## carmin (22. Februar 2008)

Oder einfach eine Lampe, dann könnt Ihr die Nacht durchfahren und spart auch die Zahnbürste.


----------



## lilx (23. Februar 2008)

wo die 3 jetzt gerade sich auf der straße den hintern platt sitzten, würde ich gerne ne mtb-anti runde starten.
kann aber nur heute bzw morgen mittag. also wenn noch jemand lust hat, einfach mal kurz posten und ne zeit schreiben.


----------



## kupfermark (24. Februar 2008)

So, wieder von einem genialen RR-WE zuhause und Aitschie vom 2ten Platz verdrängt  

War echt der Hammer, Naturpark Neckar-Odenwald, Fränkisch-Schwäbischer Wald und Welzheimer Wald ist wirklich schön zu fahren. Kleine Straßen und kaum Verkehr. Und heut gings sogar in kurz/kurz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbird (24. Februar 2008)

schöne 55km heute gewesen ^^

astreines wetter


----------



## Aitschie (24. Februar 2008)

@km: mal schauen, ob du mich wirklich verdrängt hast.... melde mich auch von der ersten lang-kurz-Tour zurück. Schöne 59km auf die Gänskopfhütte im Fichtelgebirge zum Kuchenessen (der dann leider schon aus war   aber Muffins waren lecker!!!!  )

So, dann mal Punkte eintragen.... 

Edit: Mist, Platz 2 net halten können (ehrlich auch nicht mit gerechnet  ), aber immerhin den dritten (noch, ich nehme mal an, dass der auch bald weg ist. Diese Woche wird wegen Klausuren nix mit Punkten)

Noch n Edit: schaffen wir's im WP noch unter die Top100??? Aktuell Platz 103, da geht noch einiges!!!


----------



## carmin (24. Februar 2008)

Jow, schwäb-fränkischer Wald mit seinen vielen kleinen Sträßchen könnte ich mir auch gut als Rennradelgebiet vorstellen.  Gut hügelig, oder?  Müsst man mal nachforschen, was das geologisch ist...

War aus Zeitgründen nur heute vormittag unterwegs (am Vormittag auch deshalb, um dem Rummel etwas zu entgehen, aber selbst diesem Ansinnen war nur wenig Erfolg beschieden...).  Auf dem Eichentrail kam mir ein einzelner Mann entgegen, der schon aus 30 Metern Entfernung rief, das ist aber kein Radweg.  (Vielleicht wars ja derselbe, den Ihr mal getroffen habt...)  Freudestrahlend hab ich mein Beik in die Ecke geschmissen -- ENDLICH mal wieder jemand, mit dem man in Ruhe diskutieren kann   (Höflicherweise hätte ich vielleicht noch den Helm abnehmen sollen -- fiel mir aber leider erst hinterher auf.)  Das Gespräch ging mind. fünf, vielleicht gar zehn Minuten und verlief eigentlich recht ruhig, aber in der Sache sind wir uns kein Stück näher gekommen   Er meinte, schon mit sehr vielen Bikern gesprochen zu haben und war dementsprechend auch schon etwas festgefahren.  Immer, wenn ich auf einen seiner Anwürfe mit einem mE sinnvollen Argument geantwortet hatte (zB "warum fahrt Ihr hier, gibt doch so viele Schotterwege überall" -- "warum wandern Sie hier?  Wahrscheinlich finden Sie's hier auch einfach schöner als auf der Straße" etc), ging er null darauf ein, schüttelte den Kopf und sagte immer wieder nur "da gibts ein Gesetz, das muss doch sinnvoll sein, warum kann man sich da nicht dran halten".  Da frag ich mich jedesmal mehr, ob man auf dieser Schiene überhaupt eine vernünftig-sachliche Auseinandersetzung initiieren kann.

Interessant war es dennoch in mehrfacher Hinsicht:

Seinem Vorwurf, sie als Wanderer müssten immer zur Seite gehen, und der Biker fühle sich als König, konnte ich spontan nix entgegnen.  Der Verweis auf ein paar schwarze Schafe wäre mir hier zu einfach.

Dann sagte er, Wanderer würden auf einem Weg mal eher links, mal rechts gehen, während Biker nur immer in ihrer Spur fahren.  Eine schmalere Wirkungsbreite zu haben ist in der Tat auch eines der Ergebnisse diverser Erosionsstudien, und ich habe das auch immer für einen Punktvorteil der Biker gesehen.  Wege wie der Eichentrail bekommen dadurch aber eher ein U-Profil, leiten das Wasser also längs und werden damit stark erosionsgefährdet.  Im Sinne erhaltender Wegepflege müsste man da also eine ganze Menge auffüllen und verdichten.

Als er sich dann noch als der Wegewart Herrlingen outete (sagt mal, hat eigentlich jedes Dorf seine eigene Ortsgruppe...??) hab ich natürlich gleich noch gefragt, ob der Albverein überhaupt noch Wegepflege betreibe ("ja" -- isjainteressant) und ob er akzeptieren würde, dass sich da Biker dran beteiligen ("ja" -- isjanochinteressanter).

Zu dem Zeitpunkt war er aber schon etwas säuerlich und wollte gar nicht weiterreden.  Na, trotzdem danke fürs Gespräch...


----------



## gasman (24. Februar 2008)

falls sich's jemand anschaun will, ich hab unseren track bei gps-tour.info geladen. allerdings hab ich etwas verschämt den langen, bergigen, schlammigen,   single-trail rundkurs durch den odenwald rausgelöscht, mit dem wir erstens die rr total eingesaut haben und zweitens natürlich unsere gene voll ausgelebt haben. es war ein versuch durchzukommen, wo kein durchkommen war...


----------



## carmin (24. Februar 2008)

perfekte Tourdoku   (für rr ist das ja okay...)
Ob manch RRler beim Wort "Wiesentrail" nicht schon im Lexikon nachschlägt?


----------



## kupfermark (24. Februar 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> Zu dem Zeitpunkt war er aber schon etwas säuerlich und wollte gar nicht weiterreden.  Na, trotzdem danke fürs Gespräch...



Der war bestimmt nur säuerlich, weil Du ihm (als netter, konversationsbereiter biker) sein Feindbild des grundsätzlich rücksichtslosen Bikers zerstört hast.

@gasman: schön, bins in google-earth grad nochmal nachgeflogen!


----------



## junkyjerk (25. Februar 2008)

@gasman und kupfermark: euch beiden nochmals herzlichen dank für eure mühen und investierte zeit bei der vorbereitung der tour. es war einfach nur super und hat nen heidenspass gemacht und die anstrengungen sind schon wieder vergessen...


----------



## junkyjerk (25. Februar 2008)

@lilx: gasman und ich drehen morgen früh wahrscheinlich ne rennradrunde. hast du bock? vielleicht fahren wir auch ne runde mitm mtb.. kann ich erst heute abend sagen, wenn ich mit ihm telefoniert hab.


----------



## Don Stefano (25. Februar 2008)

War am WE zu Fuß unterwegs:


----------



## carmin (25. Februar 2008)

Ist der Schwarzwald um diese Jahreszeit schon so vertrocknet...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (25. Februar 2008)

ist das in indien?


----------



## Don Stefano (25. Februar 2008)

Ja (das letztere). Ist 20 km südlich von Pune (unsere indische Produktion). Der Berg heißt Sinhagad und es ist auch auf 1350m noch über 30 Grad heiß.  Ich glaub, ich muss nochmal herkommen, wenn die Bäume grün sind.


----------



## kupfermark (25. Februar 2008)

@ds: und dann noch mit dem Bike  

@jj: Das WE hätte nur noch ein paar Tage länger gehen können  
Lädst Du die Bilder noch hoch?


----------



## bax75 (26. Februar 2008)

Servus!

Wieder zurück aus den Dolomiten. Wir hatten perfektes Wetter und Anfang der Woche noch super Pistenverhältnisse. 

@ alle CO2-Kapsel-Pumpen-Benutzer: Ich hab eine 100er Packung Patronen (16g ohne Gewinde) bestellt. Wenn jemand Interesse hat - ich würde die eine oder andere weiterverkaufen. Das Stück zu 51 Cent. 

Gruß Axel


----------



## junkyjerk (26. Februar 2008)

so wieder zurück von ner morgendlichen rr-runde mit gasman: schön wars und anstrengend wegen viel gegenwind.

@bax75: ich würd mal 10 nehmen, wenn die in meine pumpe passen.

@kupfermark und gasman: die fotos vom wochenende sind in meiner galerie.


----------



## kupfermark (26. Februar 2008)

@jj: Ihr wart heut morgen schon mit dem RR unterwegs, schön. Hab auch noch ein Bildchen vom Apres-Bike bei mir hochgeladen. 

@bax: ich würd Dir auch so 10 abnehmen.


----------



## junkyjerk (26. Februar 2008)

@kupfermark: echt mal ein nettes foto... danke an deinen mitbewohner dafür.


----------



## junkyjerk (28. Februar 2008)

oh mann, wahrscheinlich der letzte schöne tag die woche und ich muss bis heute abend hier im büro die stellung halten und kann mich nicht aufs rad setzen... shit


----------



## axx (28. Februar 2008)

Geht mir genauso. Hab ab jetzt 4 Tage frei, und morgen solls anfangen zu regnen 
Ich hoffe mal die Prognose stimmt nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (28. Februar 2008)

Ich freu mich aufs WE, da geh ich windsurfen  ..... bei Böen bis 11bft am Samstag wirds "heftig"... ich krieg die Vorfreude aber nimmer raus  
Sonntag wird dann ja schon viel entspannter...


----------



## junkyjerk (1. März 2008)

@aitschie: du bist wirklich beim windsurfen bei dem sturm?? mich hats grad fast vom rad geweht..


----------



## Aitschie (1. März 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @aitschie: du bist wirklich beim windsurfen bei dem sturm?? mich hats grad fast vom rad geweht..



Logo, war aber nicht so heftig wie allgemein erwartet. Bin um 12 am See gewesen und um 13Uhr aufs Wasser gegangen, mein kleinstes Material (bin ich das letztes Mal vor 3 Jahren gefahren) war da genau richtig. Dann hat Emma weiter aufgemacht. Ich konnte es dann nimmer halten (und ich halt normalerweise gut gegen!!!) War auf jeden Fall das bisher heftigste Surfen meines Lebens, Laune hats trotzdem gemacht!!!


----------



## junkyjerk (3. März 2008)

so grad zurück von einer kurzen und sehr nassen rennradrunde, bis auf die knochen durchnässt, schöner mist... naja ne heisse dusche hilft immer...


----------



## kupfermark (3. März 2008)

Da bin ich ganz froh, dass laufen und schwimmen wenigstens einigermassen wetterunabhängig ist..


----------



## bax75 (4. März 2008)

@km, lectron: Muß für Donnerstag absagen, weil ich beruflich in München und darum nicht rechtzeitig zurück in Ulm bin. 

Gruß Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (4. März 2008)

@kupfermark: hab mal ne vorläufige rennplanung gemacht für 2008:

12.04. Münsingen Frühjahrs-Klassiker ??
01.06. Offenburg WOMC (gebucht)
14.06. Chemnitz 24h-Rennen (gebucht)
29.06. Frammersbach ??
12.07. Salzkammergut-Trophy (gebucht)
03.08. Keiler-Bike-Marathon (auf jeden Fall)
11.10. Wasgau-Mtb-Marathon (auf jeden Fall)

was sollen wir noch fahren? vorschläge?


----------



## kupfermark (4. März 2008)

@jj: Fest zusagen kann ich nur zu den angemeldeten, weil mein Sommer-Urlaub noch nicht ganz steht. 

Ich würd ganz gern auch mal was neues ausprobieren, wie z.B. Kitzalp-Bike oder Ischgl-Ironbike. Gibt halt Termin-Konflikte mit den Rennen im Spessart.


----------



## junkyjerk (5. März 2008)

@kupfermark: gegen was neues hab ich auch nichts einzuwenden, denn angemeldet bin ich nur zu den als gebucht gekennzeichneten rennen, frammersbach und keiler muss ich nicht unbedingt fahren, obwohl keiler? hmm den vielleicht schon


----------



## lectron (5. März 2008)

Kitzalp würde mich auch reizen. Obwohl frammersbach natürlich auch super war.
Ansonsten werde ich dieses Jahr wohl Bad Wildbad statt SKG fahren.


----------



## Bube (5. März 2008)

Hi @ulmer touren fred,

werde am Freitag über Münsingen kommend mit dem MTB nach Ehingen fahren.
(Schymik-Alpencross-Vortrag)
Die Hinfahrt ist noch nicht so schwierig.

Für die Rückfahrt: Wie kommt man den am leichtesten von Ehingen nach
Münsingen, ohne auf Bundesstraßen zu biken ?
Und die Disco-Freaks sollten mich auch nicht in den Straßengraben reinschicken  
Eine gute Beleuchtung   und keine Angst vor Dunkelheit sind gegeben  

Gruß

Bube


----------



## junkyjerk (5. März 2008)

@lectron: kitzalp würd mich auch mal reizen, sollten wir mal bequatschen.. von der fahrtstrecke der anreise gibt sich das ja nichts...


----------



## carmin (5. März 2008)

lectron schrieb:


> Ansonsten werde ich dieses Jahr wohl Bad Wildbad statt SKG fahren.


Marathon oder DH...?



Bube schrieb:


> Die Hinfahrt ist noch nicht so schwierig.
> 
> Für die Rückfahrt: Wie kommt man den am leichtesten von Ehingen nach Münsingen, ohne auf Bundesstraßen zu biken ?


Hey, gute Idee, Mobilität auch in diesem Fall unmotorisiert zu realisieren   Ehingen/Münsingen ist vielleicht schon nicht mehr ganz so unsere Ecke, da fallen Tips etwas schwer. (Bzw es gibt ein paar Leute wie skyeye von dort.)  Wie fährst Du denn hin, und was spricht dagegen, den gleichen Weg zurück zu fahren?

Durch teilweise unbekanntes Gebiet und nachts würde ich mir eine Route suchen, auf der man sich auch ohne ständiges Konsultieren einer Karte kaum verfahren kann.  Da bietet sich doch das Schmiechtal an, oder (gutes Stück länger) das große Lautertal.  Wenn Du ein (beleuchtetes?) GPS hast, kannst Dir natürlich ebensogut jede Forstautobahnstrecke aus einer Karte zusammenklickern.


----------



## Bube (5. März 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> ...  Da bietet sich doch das Schmiechtal ....


Ist in der engeren Auswahl... Ist hier die Kreisstraße gemeint ?
Oder gibts da einen (ausgeschilderten ?) Radweg?




carmin schrieb:


> ...
> 
> an, oder (gutes Stück länger) das große Lautertal.
> ....


... für den Zweck zu lang.



carmin schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn Du ein (beleuchtetes?) GPS hast, kannst Dir natürlich ebensogut jede Forstautobahnstrecke aus einer Karte zusammenklickern.



Beleuchtet vorhanden.
Leider zeigen meine Karten die Wegbeschaffenheit nicht so toll an...



Danke dir trotzdem!   


Gruß

Bube


----------



## kupfermark (5. März 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @lectron: kitzalp würd mich auch mal reizen, sollten wir mal bequatschen.. von der fahrtstrecke der anreise gibt sich das ja nichts...



Wir könnten da Samstags dann den Marathon fahren, und Du Sonntags noch das CC-Rennen


----------



## axx (5. März 2008)

Moin,



Bube schrieb:


> Ist in der engeren Auswahl... Ist hier die Kreisstraße gemeint ? Oder gibts da einen (ausgeschilderten ?) Radweg?



Vom Bahnhof Mehrstetten bis Schmiechen immer der Bahn entlang ist ganz gut zu fahren. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere (sicher bin ich mir aber ned), war der Radweg teilweise als "Schmiechtalradweg" ausgeschildert und ging größtenteils abseits der (kaum befahrenen) Kreisstraße. Von Schmiechen nach Ehingen dann auf dem ausgeschilderten Donau-Radwanderweg. Viel Erfolg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (5. März 2008)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Wir könnten da Samstags dann den Marathon fahren, und Du Sonntags noch das CC-Rennen



also ist das rennen als gebucht zu betrachten? ist ja dann ein guter vorbereitungsmonat auf die skgt...


----------



## junkyjerk (5. März 2008)

also mal ne aktualisierte rennplanung für 2008

12.04. Münsingen Frühjahrs-Klassiker ??
01.06. Offenburg WOMC (gebucht)
14.06. Chemnitz 24h-Rennen (gebucht)
29.06. KitzAlp
12.07. Salzkammergut-Trophy (gebucht)
03.08. Keiler-Bike-Marathon (auf jeden Fall)
11.10. Wasgau-Mtb-Marathon (auf jeden Fall)


----------



## gasman (5. März 2008)

@bube
von ehingen bis altsteusslingen gibts entweder die bundesstraße, oder einen passablen waldweg südlich der bundesstraße. allerdings brauchts da in der nacht gute beleuchtung. von dort gibts einen weg nach dächingen. von dächingen gibts einen weg, der die 465 kreuzt und dann nördlich davon am bzw. durch den wald nach frankenhofen geht. da muss man dan für ein kurzes stück auf die 465 und biegt dann rechts ab. hier wieder auf asphaltiertem weg über einen einzeln stehenden hof bis nach bremelau. von bremelau nach apfelstetten wieder auf asphaltiertem wirtschaftsweg durch den wald und den rest kennst du sicher 
gute fahrt 
gasman
p.s. ausser dem teil zwischen ehingen und altsteußlingen und dem teil hinter dächingen ist der rest auch mit dem rennrad fahrbar.


----------



## Bube (6. März 2008)

Moin Gasmann,

Danke für deine Beschreibung   
Habs gerade zusammengeklickt. 

Gruß


Bube





gasman schrieb:


> @bube
> von ehingen bis altsteusslingen gibts entweder die bundesstraße, oder einen passablen waldweg südlich der bundesstraße. allerdings brauchts da in der nacht gute beleuchtung. von dort gibts einen weg nach dächingen. von dächingen gibts einen weg, der die 465 kreuzt und dann nördlich davon am bzw. durch den wald nach frankenhofen geht. da muss man dan für ein kurzes stück auf die 465 und biegt dann rechts ab. hier wieder auf asphaltiertem weg über einen einzeln stehenden hof bis nach bremelau. von bremelau nach apfelstetten wieder auf asphaltiertem wirtschaftsweg durch den wald und den rest kennst du sicher
> gute fahrt
> gasman
> p.s. ausser dem teil zwischen ehingen und altsteußlingen und dem teil hinter dächingen ist der rest auch mit dem rennrad fahrbar.


----------



## kupfermark (6. März 2008)

@jj:
12.04. Münsingen Frühjahrs-Klassiker ?? <<< ist mir noch zu früh
01.06. Offenburg WOMC (gebucht) <<< eher nicht, hat mir nicht so gefallen, dann lieber mal wieder ne ausgedehnte RR-Tour. 
14.06. Chemnitz 24h-Rennen (gebucht) <<< stimmt
29.06. KitzAlp <<< bin evtl zu der Zeit mit ein paar Spaniern am Gardasee, Termin steht aber noch nicht. 
12.07. Salzkammergut-Trophy (gebucht) <<< stimmt, wobei es hier noch schön wär, wenn noch ein paar Leute mitkommen würden, sonst wird Sa abend und die Hin -und Rückfahrt so langweilig. 

03.08. Keiler-Bike-Marathon (auf jeden Fall) 
11.10. Wasgau-Mtb-Marathon (auf jeden Fall)

Die letzten beiden sind auch nicht zu verachten, muß aber schaun, wie sichs ergibt. Ein Triathlon und noch ein Laufmarathon im Herbst wären auch ganz schön.


----------



## junkyjerk (6. März 2008)

@navibesitzer: ich hab mich mittlerweile dazu durchgerungen, mir ein navi zu kaufen... ein garmin etrex vista hcx solls werden. was meint ihr zu dem gerät?


----------



## kupfermark (6. März 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @navibesitzer: ich hab mich mittlerweile dazu durchgerungen, mir ein navi zu kaufen... ein garmin etrex vista hcx solls werden. was meint ihr zu dem gerät?



Hab ich mir am Montag bei www.dealcat.de auch bestellt, ist aber noch nicht da.


----------



## junkyjerk (7. März 2008)

@kupfermark: wie geil, das selbe gerät rausgesucht... witzig... na dann können wir ja bald loslegen mit navigieren...


----------



## axx (7. März 2008)

Liest sich sehr ordentlich, die Beschreibung zu dem Garmin, ich glaub da ist alles dran was man so braucht  ... da bin ich auch mal gespannt auf euer Gerät. Einziges Problem, das der NrsTom mit seinem Vista hatte, war die kurze Batterielaufzeit. Aber das soll ja im aktuellen Modell verbessert sein.

Ihr solltet übrigens besser nicht die Lenkerhalterung von Garmin kaufen, die ist sehr schnell kaputt. Lieber so eine wie Bax sie hat. Oder so ein Metallteil wie gasman.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (7. März 2008)

axx schrieb:


> ...Ihr solltet übrigens besser nicht die Lenkerhalterung von Garmin kaufen, die ist sehr schnell kaputt. Lieber so eine wie Bax sie hat. Oder so ein Metallteil wie gasman.



Hab die Original-Kunststoff-Garmin-Halterung (für den 60 CSX) und die ist nach über
5000 km noch nicht kaputt.
Und die war über den Winter auch bei erheblichen Minusgraden
bei vielen vielen Stunden im Einsatz.

Gruß


Bube


----------



## bax75 (7. März 2008)

axx schrieb:


> ...Vista hatte, war die kurze Batterielaufzeit. Aber das soll ja im aktuellen Modell verbessert sein.



Kommt sehr auf die Akkus an: Mit selektierten Akkus hab ich eine Laufzeit von ca. 20 Std. beim Vista



axx schrieb:


> Lenkerhalterung ... wie Bax sie hat.



Ja kann ich wärmstens empfehlen, nicht wahr Mark?


----------



## junkyjerk (7. März 2008)

der preis von dealcat ist ja der hammer, im laden wollen die 360â¬ fÃ¼r das ding.. also doch wieder im internet kaufen.


----------



## kupfermark (7. März 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> der preis von dealcat ist ja der hammer, im laden wollen die 360 für das ding.. also doch wieder im internet kaufen.



Ging mir genauso.. Zahls aber nicht per Kreditkarte, hat bei mir nicht funktioniert. Die Lenkerhalterung hab ich immerhin schon


----------



## kupfermark (7. März 2008)

Hat jemand am Sonntag Lust auf ne Vormittags-Runde?


----------



## lilx (7. März 2008)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Hat jemand am Sonntag Lust auf ne Vormittags-Runde?



jep wäre dabei mark... bin auch ab samstag abend wieder in ulm und bereit für ne runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (8. März 2008)

@Mark und Jörg: merkt euch schonmal die 2071 und 2072 !! Knapp nen Monat nach Anmeldung stehen wir endlich auf der Starterliste für C.

Braucht eig. jemand von euch noch was vom Stadler??? Wenn ich am Mi nach Hause fahr, dann kommen wir dort auf nen Sprung vorbei. 

Ach und Bax, wenn du noch Kartuschen loswerden willst, ich würde dir 5 Stk abnehmen. Wegen Übergabe: ich schlage vor wir verbinden das mit einer kleinen Bikerunde nächste Woche? Ab Mi nachmittag bin ich in Ulm, hoffentlich wird dann das Wetter gut!


----------



## kupfermark (8. März 2008)

Müsste allerdings spätestens 12:30 Uhr zurück sein. 
Schaffst Dus *9 Uhr Bhf Herrlingen*? Sonst noch jemand?


----------



## lilx (8. März 2008)

bin zwar gerade erst wieder in ulm angekommen und muss mich schon wieder fertig machen um was trinken zu gehen, wird zwar dann erst recht hart werden aber 0900 geht in ordnung...
ps schick mir doch mal deine handynr per PM, dass ich die auch mal habe.


----------



## junkyjerk (8. März 2008)

ich wünsch euch viel spass beim biken morgen, bin grad in hamburg und morgen gehts weiter nach meck-pomm zu meinen leuten, ab dienstag abend bin ich wieder in ulm und dann wieder bereit zum biken.. christian will auch sein neues fully austesten...


----------



## axx (9. März 2008)

Wir hatten ein herrliches Skiwochenende im Lechtal 
Hattet ihr heut auch so ein traumhaftes Sonnenwetter?
Ich glaub morgen kann ich vor lauter Muskelkater kaum laufen


----------



## kupfermark (9. März 2008)

Jep, wir hatten auch nen super Tag, vormittags über Blaufels zum Schelklinger Turm und wieder zurück. 

@all: Nightride am Mittwoch??


----------



## bax75 (10. März 2008)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Ach und Bax, wenn du noch Kartuschen loswerden willst, ich würde dir 5 Stk abnehmen.



5 Stück? Das lohnt ja kaum die Mühe!  



Aitschie schrieb:


> Wegen Übergabe: ich schlage vor wir verbinden das mit einer kleinen Bikerunde nächste Woche?



Geht klar!

Hatten Gestern auch einen Super-Tag: Snowboardtour bei Balderschwang. Schön warm und sonnig. Schnee war darum natürlich auch entsprechend schwer. Witzig wars!


----------



## Aitschie (10. März 2008)

kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> @all: Nightride am Mittwoch??



Wird denn das Wetter 'gut'? Wäre gerne dabei!



			
				bax75 schrieb:
			
		

> 5 Stück? Das lohnt ja kaum die Mühe!



Ich erhöhe auf 10, wenn du weitere loswerden willst  . Wollte mich nur vornehm zurückhalten....


----------



## kupfermark (10. März 2008)

Hab vergessen, daß ich am Mi den ganzen Tag in Fulda auf Tagung bin


----------



## lilx (10. März 2008)

ja ja mark, erst die sache mit dem schlauch und jetzt vergisst du sogar schon was du übermorgen machst... was ist denn nur mit deinem kopf los 

wäre aber dennoch für *NIGHTRIDE am MI*!!!
wer ist dabei???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bax75 (11. März 2008)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Ich erhöhe auf 10, wenn du weitere loswerden willst  . Wollte mich nur vornehm zurückhalten....



Keine falsche Bescheidenheit: Ich hab schließlich einen 100er Pack bestellt. Ich hab nicht vor mit 80 Jahren noch MTB-Rennen zu fahren nur um die alten CO2-Kapseln noch zu verheizen.  

Also wer noch welche haben möchte sacht bescheid, OK?

JJ: Deine 10 sind freilich reserviert.


----------



## axx (11. März 2008)

Wenn du willst streue ich dir ein paar Nägel vor die Haustür, dann kommen die Kartuschen schon weg


----------



## junkyjerk (11. März 2008)

@bax75: danke, ich hol mir die rechtzeitig vor den rennen/ vorm urlaub ab... danke nochmals..


----------



## kupfermark (11. März 2008)

lilx schrieb:


> ja ja mark, erst die sache mit dem schlauch und jetzt vergisst du sogar schon was du übermorgen machst... was ist denn nur mit deinem kopf los



jaja, werd Du erstmal so alt  


@ bax: andererseits würdest Du mit 80 bei den Rennen in Deiner AK dann gute Chancen aufs Treppchen haben!!


----------



## carmin (11. März 2008)

bax75 schrieb:


> Ich hab schließlich einen 100er Pack bestellt.


Ganz wie Herr Lohse beim Senfkaufen (Pappa ante Portas)... 

Mein Vermieter (der auch Biker ist) hat auch mal einen 50er-Pack Schläuche bestellt. Ob er mal auf schlauchlos umsteigt?

Gibts die Kartuschen auch in unterschiedlichen Geschmacksrichtungen?  CO_2 ist doch etwas fad.  Sowas wie Lachgas, Sauerstoff, Helium oder Propan würde doch das Einsatzspektrum erheblich erweitern...


----------



## junkyjerk (11. März 2008)

ob ich dann mit helium in den reifen schneller fahren kann?


----------



## junkyjerk (11. März 2008)

@kupfermark: hab heute mein navi auch bei dealcat bestellt. mal schauen, wann das wieder lieferbar ist.

@all: gott sei dank bin ich heute noch mal auf dem bike ein paar trails gefahren, rest der woche soll ja bescheidenes wetter kommen


----------



## lilx (12. März 2008)

@jj: hey warum hast nicht bescheid gesagt? und mir war auch noch langweilig...  

@all: denk mal das mit meinem angestrebten nightride wird wohl doch nix, wetter ist einfach zu mies...


----------



## Aitschie (12. März 2008)

lilx schrieb:


> @all: denk mal das mit meinem angestrebten nightride wird wohl doch nix, wetter ist einfach zu mies...



aus diesem grund werde ich mein bike auch in bayreuth lassen. ist mir zuviel aufwand, es mitzunehmen, da ich ab montag dann im urlaub sein werde. die nächste ulmer ausfahrt für mich muss daher warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (12. März 2008)

@lilx: sorry, das war bei mir ne spontanentscheidung, bin erst gegen 14uhr von meinen eltern zurück gekommen und dann noch ab ins büro.. hab mich dann um 16uhr schnell noch aufs rad gesetzt...


----------



## kupfermark (12. März 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @kupfermark: hab heute mein navi auch bei dealcat bestellt. mal schauen, wann das wieder lieferbar ist.



Sag Bescheid, wenn Du ne Nachricht kriegst, ich hab noch keine und als ichs bestellt hab, wars immerhin noch auf Lager.


@aitschie: kannst froh sein, daß e_m nicht im Team ist, solche Einträge wären letztes Jahr nicht durchgegangen:
"Alternative Sportarten (Examensparty im Dschäblins - bis man uns endlich los wurde :-D)"


----------



## junkyjerk (13. März 2008)

@kupfermark: bei lieferstatus steht jetzt "wenige sofort lieferbar". naja da wart ich mal ab...


----------



## Aitschie (13. März 2008)

kupfermark schrieb:


> @aitschie: kannst froh sein, daß e_m nicht im Team ist, solche Einträge wären letztes Jahr nicht durchgegangen:
> "Alternative Sportarten (Examensparty im Dschäblins - bis man uns endlich los wurde :-D)"



Wär's besser wenn ich schreib 4,5h "Tanzfläche putzen" und Bierkrug stemmen  - was anderes haben wir nämlich net gemacht (die versuchten Karaoke-Einlagen unterschlage ich besser mal, deswegen hat man uns dann auch rausgeschmissen  ) War auf jeden Fall sehr geil, ich wusste gar nicht wie manche angehenden Juristen feiern können...

Gutes Nächtle euch allen....


----------



## junkyjerk (13. März 2008)

@kupfermark: hab heute ne mail von dealcat bekommen mit ner rechnung und der info, dass der versand heute erfolgt ist. vielleicht isses ja schon zum wochenende da. *freu*


----------



## kupfermark (13. März 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @kupfermark: hab heute ne mail von dealcat bekommen mit ner rechnung und der info, dass der versand heute erfolgt ist. vielleicht isses ja schon zum wochenende da. *freu*



Ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (13. März 2008)

@axx: dürfte ich mir mal bei gelegenheit die tracks kopieren, die du in finale angelegt hattest?


----------



## axx (13. März 2008)

Klar. Kannst auch die Kartenausschnitte haben. Sind allerdings ca 30MB, ich lads mal besser hoch, statt das per Mail zu verschicken.

Wann gehts nach Finale?


----------



## junkyjerk (13. März 2008)

@axx: du kannst mir die sachen auch gerne per mail an meine gmail-adresse schicken, aber ich kann auch mit meiner speicherkarte vorbei kommen, kein problem. nach finale gehts erst im juli, also keine hektik... und danke schonmal...


----------



## axx (13. März 2008)

Jetzt isses schon hier upgeloaded, Passwort ist dein Nachname in Kleinbuchstaben.

Kleine Anmerkung noch zu der Ciappi-Mao-Tour: Ganz im Nord-Osten der Tour solltet ihr nicht wie eingezeichnet den Track unterhalb von "Bosco Ricetta" nehmen, sondern weiter nach Süden abfahren, zu der Stelle wo das gelbe Sträßchen beginnt. Es sei denn, ihr wollt euch 1.5h richtig übel schinden ;-)


----------



## junkyjerk (13. März 2008)

@axx: vielen dank, bin grad am saugen. gegen schinderei hab ich eigentlich nix... ich hol mir dann mal vorher die karten bei dir ab und lass mir nochmal ne einweisung geben von dir...


----------



## axx (13. März 2008)

die gescannten Kartenausschnitte sind in dem ZIP mit drin. Die Papierkarte war von gasman, musste dir von ihm ausleihen. Schinderei = Bike durch niedergebrannte Macchia schieben / tragen... wirklich kein Spass.

Achso: falls du keinen A3-Farblaser greifbar hast, um die Kartenausschnitte auszudrucken, kannst von mir natürlich auch die Ausdrucke haben. Müsste ich aber erstmal suchen, wo ich die hab.


----------



## kupfermark (13. März 2008)

@axx: Da kann ich mich grad mal anschliessen: 
VIELEN DANK   

Wir fahren im Mai nach Finale


----------



## junkyjerk (14. März 2008)

@kupfermark: hab bis dahin vielleicht die topokarte italien verfügbar... das sollte auch ein wenig hilfreich sein.


----------



## bax75 (14. März 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> topokarte italien verfügbar



Meinst Du die Gardasee/Dolomiten Karte? Oder gibts inzwischen eine TOPO von ganz Italien?

gruß Axel


----------



## junkyjerk (14. März 2008)

@bax75: ich hoffe ganz italien... so stehts zumindest drauf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bax75 (14. März 2008)

@jj: Welche hast Du denn bestellt? Hier bei garmin.de gibts unter Italien nur die Garda/Dolo.

Gruß Axel


----------



## junkyjerk (14. März 2008)

@bax75: hmm, na dann wirds nur die sein...


----------



## gasman (14. März 2008)

der achim zahn hat mir letztes jahr im herbst gesagt, dass er naturgemäss auch recht scharf auf eine topo italien wäre, da aber nix in aussicht ist. es gibt aber die normale straßenkarte von italien und mit der kann man zumindest solche wanderwege ansteuern, die von öffentlichen straßen abzweigen, oder diese queren. die restliche info muss man sich weiter aus den tabacco karten holen. auch mit der deutschen topo kann man meist nicht entscheiden, ob es sich bei den gestrichelten wegen um einen single trail, oder um einen forstweg handelt, insofern kann man die topo ohnehin nur nutzen um transferstrecken zu planen. 
erhole mich langsam von einem widerlichen infekt. wetter ist aber ohnehin nicht gerade einladend. selbst wenns morgen trocken und warm werden sollte, haben wir überall üblen dreck.


----------



## axx (14. März 2008)

Kann man auf die Garmins eigentlich auch selbst gescannte Karten draufladen?


----------



## junkyjerk (15. März 2008)

aber vielleicht reichts ja morgen für ne rennradrunde, wenn die strassen schnell genug wieder abtrocknen... mal schauen... erstmal ausschlafen morgen oder besser gesagt heute


----------



## sharkslayer (15. März 2008)

sollte am wochenende eine rennradrunde zustande kommen waere ich auch dabei. wuerde ansonsten heute nachmittag 2-3h fahren.


----------



## junkyjerk (15. März 2008)

@gasman: für unsere oster-rennrad-tour seh ich im moment ein wenig schwarz, wenn ich mir das wetter so anschaue. und die prognosen sind alles andere als zuversichtlich stimmend.


----------



## tbird (15. März 2008)

war n geiles wetter heute, fast 900hm gefahren ... ich geh mal bike putzen *gg*


----------



## gasman (16. März 2008)

rr an ostern hatte ich nur deshalb angedacht, weil das wetter so miserabel ist und wir mit den bikes im dreck versinken. aber ich fürchte, auch auf asphalt wird nur wenig gehen, wenn ich mir die wetterkarten ansehe. echtes grauen. aber die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (16. März 2008)

gasman schrieb:


> echtes grauen.



Aaaach, sei nicht so pessimistisch.
Jetzt liegen die Spikereifen schon den zweiten Winter im Keller, wirklich gebraucht hab ich sie noch so gut wie nicht. Ich bin recht zuversichtlich wg. nächstem Wochenende


----------



## carmin (16. März 2008)

Die Freddies hab ich heute zwar für diese Saison eingemottet, aber auf die Wetteraussichten würde ich auch nicht viel geben.  Gestern hat uns wurmspecht zu phänomenal schlammfreien Trails geführt, was nach dieser nassen Woche wirklich nicht zu erwarten war.


----------



## Aitschie (16. März 2008)

Kaum in Ulm beende ich auch schon wieder meine Anwesenheit...wünsche euch viel schönes Wetter für's biken. Ich hoffe, das Wetter am Mittelmeer hat mehr zu bieten als das was für die nächsten Tage angekündigt wird.
Ich werde damit auch meine Teilnahme am WP beenden, die Punkte für das Segeln habe ich mangels Möglichkeit mal im Voraus eingetragen (macht man nicht, aber sind gute Punkte  )


----------



## junkyjerk (16. März 2008)

@aitschie: für segeln radfahren eingetragen? fährst du an bord deines segelboots immer im kreis rum oder was?


----------



## gasman (16. März 2008)

gestern schlammfrei??? bin sogar beim laufen total eingesaut..
danke axx, dein kommentar baut mich auf, wenn du recht behältst können sie von mir aus noch einen turm auf den kuhberg stellen


----------



## carmin (16. März 2008)

gasman schrieb:


> gestern schlammfrei???


Wir konnten es uns auch nur so erklären, dass südlich von Ulm das Wüstenklima schon voll durchschlägt.  Das einzig Ekelhafte war, dass ich durch die (unterm Laub versteckte) Hinterlassenschaft eines Kamels gefahren bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (17. März 2008)

Noch kurioser war die Begegnung mit einem Holzfäller, der uns anlachte und sich freute, dass er den Trail für uns gerade freigeräumt hatte.  Zumindest hats mir axx so übersetzt.

ps: habt Ihr hier mit dem ulmer touren thread auch öfter Anzeigeprobleme?  Grade in den Morgenstunden dauert es etliche Versuche, bis ich ihn mal angezeigt bekomme.  Was hieltet Ihr davon, bei Beitrag 6000 hier das Licht auszumachen und einen "ulmer touren thread [Teil 2]" zu starten?


----------



## axx (17. März 2008)

Da reisst du den Server in aller früh aus dem Tiefschlaf, und beschwerst dich dann, dass er noch etwas träge ist. Ganz schon fies  

Also bei mir geht alles flott. Ausserdem find ich [Teil 2] im Titel doof.


----------



## gasman (17. März 2008)

nur keine experimente. bin schon froh, wenn ich den fred jetzt find.


----------



## speichenschoner (17. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem hier im Fred RR fahren langsam salonfähig wird, würde ich mich einer on-road-Ausfahrt gerne mal anschließen. Der ein oder andere kennt mich bereits als MTB Novice. Letzte Saison hatte ich meinem MTB überwiegend eine Pause gegönnt - es gab in der Vergangenheit einfach zu viele blutige Erlebnisse mit axx   Übrigens, ein paar nette Asphalttrails rund um Ulm hätt' ich auch auf Lager (80 - 200 km).


----------



## junkyjerk (17. März 2008)

@speichenschoner: asphalttrails... lol... na dann schau ab und an mal hier in unsern thread, eigentlich verabreden wir uns immer hier...


----------



## wurmspecht (17. März 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> ps: habt Ihr hier mit dem ulmer touren thread auch öfter Anzeigeprobleme?  Grade in den Morgenstunden dauert es etliche Versuche, bis ich ihn mal angezeigt bekomme.



Ja, das kann ich nur bestätigen, irgendwie klappt das bei mir äußerst selten, dachte schon, das liegt hier an mir, am Anschluss oder am Rechner...


----------



## axx (17. März 2008)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> irgendwie klappt das bei mir äußerst selten, dachte schon, das liegt hier an mir, am Anschluss oder am Rechner...



Hmm, ich dachte durch die Threadlänge kanns etwas langsamer werden, aber dass gar nix kommt...? Ich würd bei dir und carmin doch eher auf ein Rechnerproblem tippen.



speichenschoner schrieb:


> es gab in der Vergangenheit einfach zu viele blutige Erlebnisse mit axx



Was sind das denn für Kommentare  
Nimm dir ein Beispiel am gasman, der bikt noch immer mit mir:


gasman schrieb:


> die wunden sind geleckt. der gasman fährt so lang mit axx zum kreuz bis er blutet.


Wenn ihr weiter so Sachen über mich schreibt, traut sich am Ende niemand mehr mit mir zu fahren


----------



## lilx (17. März 2008)

axx schrieb:


> Wenn ihr weiter so Sachen über mich schreibt, traut sich am Ende niemand mehr mit mir zu fahren



och armer axx...  brauchst aber keine angst haben, das wird echt lange dauern, bis du mich nicht mehr dazu bekommst irgendwo hin zu fahren..  

@threat: also bisher hatte ich noch nie irgendein problem mit dem threat...  also denke auch das das problem irgendwie bei euren rechnern liegt...
mit aller besten grüßen, max


----------



## kupfermark (17. März 2008)

@lilx: hast Dus etwa wirklich um 06:24 auch schon probiert?

@aitschi: Nimm doch ein Tretboot, dann könnt ich damit leben  
(Die Punkte kann man im übrigen auch noch nachtragen)


----------



## lilx (17. März 2008)

kupfermark schrieb:


> @lilx: hast Dus etwa wirklich um 06:24 auch schon probiert?



wieso erst 06:24...  
...some people dream of success, while others get up early and simply go for a ride...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (18. März 2008)

speichenschoner schrieb:


> es gab in der Vergangenheit einfach zu viele blutige Erlebnisse mit axx


Und das sagst Du mir erst jetzt...?! 
Aber stimmt schon, wenn axx hinter einem her ist, neigt man schon zu unüberlegtem Handeln.



axx schrieb:


> Hmm, ich dachte durch die Threadlänge kanns etwas langsamer werden, aber dass gar nix kommt...? Ich würd bei dir und carmin doch eher auf ein Rechnerproblem tippen.


Na, ich hab ja viele Probleme, aber ein "An internal server error occurred. Please try again later" ist bestimmt kein Problem meines lokalen Rechners.  Von der Symptomatik her vermute ich stark, dass das showthread.php seine DB-Anfragen absetzt, und wenn nach 30 Sekunden nix zurückkommt, versorgt es den Client mit eben dieser Botschaft.  Damit ist auch klar, dass bei "langsam" (infolge der Backups und Wartungsläufe in den Morgenstunden) irgendwann auch mal gar nix mehr kommt.  Übrigens müsste ein Folgefred ja gar nicht "[Teil 2]" heißen.


----------



## axx (18. März 2008)

Also den "internal server error" bekomm ich auch regelmäßig, allerdings immer nur beim Suchen (übers ganze Forum), noch nie im utt. Wenn das Backup das Problem verursacht, kann man das nicht etwas früher laufen lassen? Oder könntest du nicht einfach eine Stunde länger im Bett liegen bleiben?
Mir ist eh nicht ganz klar, warum die Threadlänge eine Rolle spielt, wenn doch nur 25 Postings angezeigt werden. Da scheint es mir noch Datenbank-Optimierungspotential zu geben.


----------



## tbird (18. März 2008)

das Problem am vBulletin ist, dass es mit Threads >3000 Posts nur noch sehr sehr schlecht umgehen kann. 

hier liegt ein problem mit der programmierung des forums im zusammenhang mit der SQL-Datenbank im hintergrund vor. 

das lässt sich eigentlich nur durch die konsequente schliessung grosser threads (>2500 posts) lösen, welche hier aber nur unzureichend umgesetzt wird / wurde.


----------



## axx (18. März 2008)

Wie ich schon schrieb: Da scheint es mir noch Datenbank-Optimierungspotential zu geben.

"Wir haben leider die Tanköffnung vergessen, Sie müssen sich halt konsequent alle 800km ein neues Auto kaufen"

Das kann doch nicht die Lösung sein


----------



## junkyjerk (18. März 2008)

also ich kriege diese fehlermeldung eigentlich auch sporadisch, aber egal ob ich grad im forum bin oder nur mtb-news.de aufrufe.. der fehler kann immer mal kommen.


----------



## gasman (18. März 2008)

hey ich hab grad einen blick auf wetteronline geworfen. vielleicht kriegen wir an ostern doch noch ganz gutes bikewetter. nachts deutliche minusgrade, dann friert die ganze matsche wieder ein und tags nur leichter schneefall. eigentlich ideal. meine stimmung steigt erheblich


----------



## junkyjerk (18. März 2008)

na dann lasst uns beten, gefrorener boden ist ja ok. aber matsche? nein danke..


----------



## chickenway-user (18. März 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> na dann lasst uns beten, gefrorener boden ist ja ok. aber matsche? nein danke..



Was hast du gegen Schlamm???


Wollte nur mal ganz dezent anmerkten, dass ich wieder in Ulm bin...


----------



## junkyjerk (18. März 2008)

@chickenway-user: na dann herzlich willkommen zurück in ulm.. hoffentlich sieht man sich mal wieder auf ner tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (18. März 2008)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Wollte nur mal ganz dezent anmerkten, dass ich wieder in Ulm bin...


Ich leider nicht, aber dennoch willkommen!  Wieder dauerhaft, oder nur über Ostern?  Und wie gehts---in Deinem Blog hast Dich beim Weihnachtsbesuch doch eher gefrustet geäußert...?



axx schrieb:


> Also den "internal server error" bekomm ich auch regelmäßig, allerdings immer nur beim Suchen (übers ganze Forum), noch nie im utt.
> ...
> Mir ist eh nicht ganz klar, warum die Threadlänge eine Rolle spielt, wenn doch nur 25 Postings angezeigt werden. Da scheint es mir noch Datenbank-Optimierungspotential zu geben.


Ja, beim Suchen wars eine Zeitlang noch schlimmer.  Warum die Threadlänge eine Rolle spielt... Naja, überleg doch mal, wie eine Datenbank eine Abfrage
SELECT ... FROM posts WHERE threadid=136186 AND <weitere Prädikate> LIMIT 6000, 25;
ausführen würde.  Die für die Auswahl maßgebliche Beitragsnummer existiert ja noch nicht mal explizit in der DB (geschweige denn indexiert) und wird bei jedem showthread durch Auszählen der Beiträge #1 bis #6000 neu berechnet.  Das ist gut, wenn Löschen/Verschieben/Zusammenführen oft vorkommt, aber schlecht, wenn die Threads lang werden.  Mit Caching o.ä. lässt sich da wohl nicht mehr viel rausholen; da hilft nur ein anderes Datenmodell (= andere Forumssoftware...)
(sorry für off topic )


----------



## gasman (18. März 2008)

@carmin- sorry ich check gar nix von dem, was du da schreibst....aber isch schwör disch, es macht mir jetzt noch mehr freude zu spammen.

nein ernsthaft an alle, merkt ihr eigentlich, wie da freie tage auf uns reinstürzen, demnächst. ich denk ein bisserl was besonderes sollt schon sein. nicht blos immer gasman trail. da maults mich doch eh nur wieder hin und dann will es axx wieder nicht gewesen sein. kömma net was lustiges ins auge fassen?


----------



## junkyjerk (18. März 2008)

@gasman: für was lustiges bin ich immer zu haben. wie wärs denn mal wieder mit geislingen? oder bad urach, da bin ich auch noch nie gewesen?


----------



## kupfermark (18. März 2008)

Bei mir geht nur Montag. Vielleicht ne MTB-Tour am Albrand?

@gasman: könntest Du die Bregenz-Ulm-RR-Tour mal in gps-tour.info reparieren oder mir die gps-Daten pm schicken?


----------



## axx (18. März 2008)

Bei mir gehen alle Tage ausser Sonntag nachmittag. Ich wäre auch für was Krasses zu haben   (soferns nix mit Kondition zu tun hat, die fehlt mir aktuell  )



carmin schrieb:


> SELECT ... FROM posts WHERE threadid=136186 AND <weitere Prädikate> LIMIT 6000, 25;
> ausführen würde.  Die für die Auswahl maßgebliche Beitragsnummer existiert ja noch nicht mal explizit in der DB (geschweige denn indexiert) und wird bei jedem showthread durch Auszählen der Beiträge #1 bis #6000 neu berechnet.



Sowas hab ich befürchtet. Um 25 anzeigen zu können, müssen jedesmal 6000 durchgezählt werden. Ich vermute da nach wie vor Optimierungspotential. Wobei ich natürlich auch verstehen kann, wenn die Admins keinen Bock haben, an dem DB-Schema und Software rumzudrehen.


----------



## gasman (18. März 2008)

@ kupfermark: track in gps-tour ist repariert, hab dir aber auch das orginal per mail geschickt.
@ all: ansage kupfermark montag ist gebongt, odr? ansonsten schlag ich mal den freitag zusätzlich vor. urach tät mir gefallen, aber wie hinkommen. hab am freitag kein auto zur verfügung. geislingen wär einfacher weil mit zug und tüte zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (18. März 2008)

montag ist gebongt, bin dabei.. wegen freitag weiss ich leider noch nicht.


----------



## axx (18. März 2008)

Montag ist gut. Prima! Auf Urach hätt ich auch mal wieder Lust, z.B. auf die 60-Serpentinen-Abfahrt. Anfahrt geht halt nur mit dem Auto. Geislingen ist aber auch schön  
@gasman: im Zug schon ne Tüte?


----------



## lilx (19. März 2008)

montag ist bei mir leider schlecht, da ich mich da mim flieger richtung atlantik für ne woche auf mache... 
freitag klingt aber ziemlich gut für mich!!! also wenn da was geht wäre ich bestimmt am start


----------



## carmin (19. März 2008)

axx schrieb:


> @gasman: im Zug schon ne Tüte?


Mit RB (dauert halt 21 statt 16 Minuten) ists bis Amstetten ja immer noch kostenlos.

ps: heute extra 1/2 Stunde länger liegen geblieben


----------



## tbird (19. März 2008)

ich glaube das mit der tüte im zug haben manche anders verstanden wie's gemeint war


----------



## junkyjerk (19. März 2008)

mit ner tüte reist es sich halt entspannter


----------



## chickenway-user (19. März 2008)

Danke fürs Willkommenheissen!



carmin schrieb:


> Ich leider nicht, aber dennoch willkommen!  Wieder dauerhaft, oder nur über Ostern?  Und wie gehts---in Deinem Blog hast Dich beim Weihnachtsbesuch doch eher gefrustet geäußert...?


Ja, mir gehts wieder besser. Nach so langer Zeit zurückkommen ist schon irgendwie hart... Aber jetzt ists wieder gut.
Über Ostern bin ich weg. Aber dann wär ich gern mal wieder bei ner Tour dabei! Macht ihr noch Nightrides? Bin grad ein bisschen am Lampenbasteln (und ansonsten ziemlich faul )


----------



## gasman (19. März 2008)

wetter.com meldet das winterlichste ostern seit jahrzehnten. konkret für uns sind temperaturen von -3 bis +3 grad gemeldet. ich denke für freitag kann man da nur ne runde in der nähe planen und dann einen schönen latte zu hause. montag is leider auch nich besser. kostenlos für das bike bis amstetten ist der 09:10 zug. aber bei der wetterlage fraglich sinnvoll??

hallo chickenwayuser, schön zu hören, dass du wieder da bist. mit niterides schauts schlecht aus. motivationsloch? der ganze winter war irgendwie vermurkst. ich hoffe aber, dass mit dem frühjahr die motivation steigt.


----------



## carmin (19. März 2008)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Was hast du gegen Schlamm???


3. Say No to Mud


----------



## Don Stefano (20. März 2008)

Mit dem Schlamm spreche ich nicht, da halte ich lieber die Klappe, sonst knirscht's hinterher immer so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (20. März 2008)

Lieber Schlamm als schweinekalt...

Ich mutiere zum Weichei, in Amerika war ich noch im Schnee unterwegs (und bei Schneefall mit kurzen Hosen (plus Protektor...).


----------



## bax75 (20. März 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Mit dem Schlamm spreche ich nicht, da halte ich lieber die Klappe, sonst knirscht's hinterher immer so.



   

Soll aber gut für die Immunabwehr sein


----------



## Don Stefano (20. März 2008)

Aber mit Sonne geht es doch immer noch am Besten!


----------



## junkyjerk (21. März 2008)

ist das am gardasee? und von wann ist das foto?


----------



## carmin (21. März 2008)

von 2004... mei is des scho lang her...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1397746


----------



## kupfermark (21. März 2008)

Nochmal zu unserer Oster-BEIk-Tour: Also am Montag mit Spikes nach Geislingen? 
In der Nacht von So auf Mo solls -17 grad geben, tagsüber -2, sollte also kein Matsch-Problem geben


----------



## junkyjerk (21. März 2008)

-17 grad??


----------



## tbird (21. März 2008)

-17 wären heftig. ... woher hast du diese temperaturangabe? 

selbst wetter.com sagt "nur" werte um -10grad an ...


----------



## lilx (21. März 2008)

schade schade, wäre echt gerne bei der tour dabei gewesen!!!  
aber bei den temperaturen mache ich mich mal lieber ab in den süden... ne woche atlantik ist glaub auch nicht schlecht...   na ja und kein schnee  

sehen uns dann nach ostern auf jeden fall mal wieder! viel spaß am montag, friert euch nix wichtiges ab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (21. März 2008)

Vor allem solls am Montag trocken bleiben, und evtl sogar mal die Sonne rauskommen 
Ich bin dabei!


----------



## junkyjerk (21. März 2008)

ich werd mich erstmal auf die rolle setzen und von schönem wetter träumen und mir bikefilme anschauen, aber vielleicht auch was mit bud spencer und terence hill.. mal schauen.


----------



## gasman (21. März 2008)

wetteronline sagt -6 für montag. sollte also zu überleben sein. glaube nicht dass wir spikes brauchen werden. hoffentlich wird da was draus. hab moch immer herben husten, aber dreh halb hohl ohne rad.


----------



## kupfermark (21. März 2008)

tbird schrieb:


> -17 wären heftig. ... woher hast du diese temperaturangabe?
> 
> selbst wetter.com sagt "nur" werte um -10grad an ...



Von donnerwetter.de "geislingen". Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob der das gleiche Geislingen meint wie ich.


----------



## tbird (21. März 2008)

es gibt auf jeden fall eins in der nähe von schwäbisch hall und eins hier in der nähe ^^ 

plz kannst da ned angeben oder?


----------



## kupfermark (21. März 2008)

tbird schrieb:


> es gibt auf jeden fall eins in der nähe von schwäbisch hall und eins hier in der nähe ^^
> 
> plz kannst da ned angeben oder?



wenn man sie kennt, schon. Ist aber eh egal, wichtig ist < 0 grad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (21. März 2008)

Bei Donnerwetters "Geislingen" steht die PLZ 72349, und die gehört zu
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geislingen_(bei_Balingen)
"Unser" Geislingen hat zB 73301, aber da hats lt donnerwetter ja auch noch -8, also passt doch


----------



## wurmspecht (22. März 2008)

Ich würde am Montag auch mitkommen, sofern noch ein "Plätzchen" frei ist


----------



## junkyjerk (22. März 2008)

bin grad vom einkaufen zurück, welch schönes wetter hier in ulm... +6°C und sonnenschein, ach könnts doch immer so sein...


----------



## kupfermark (22. März 2008)

Zum Joggen in Öpfingen wars zumindest in eine Richtung ziemlich windig, aber um die eigene PB zu knacken hats immerhin gereicht  

Wg Montag: Nehmen wir den Zug um 8:10?! TP kurz vor 8 am Bhf geg Post.

Oder für exzessive-Oster-Feirer von mir aus auch ne Std später..


----------



## axx (22. März 2008)

War nicht das Problem, dass Bikes nur noch in der RB und nicht mehr im RE kostenlos sind? Dann müssten wir entweder um 7:10 oder um 9:10 fahren.

@gasman: gute Besserung! Schau dass du bis Mo fit wirst!!

@wurmspecht: klar kannst mit!


----------



## carmin (22. März 2008)

Frag mich grade, obs überhaupt Sinn macht, Spikereifen aufzuziehen...  Was meint Ihr denn so?

Wird das eine gemütliche Tour?

9:10 finde ich eine sehr gute Zeit.

Und dann stell ich grade entsetzt fest, dass wir in der Vergangenheit immer zu viel bezahlt haben.  Allerdings wärs gut, bis dahin genau zu wissen, wie viele Leute kommen, damit man die richtigen Ticketkombinationen ziehen kann.

```
Teilnehmer | Preis pro Teilnehmer für Ulm->Amstetten->Ulm
         2 | 6.00
         3 | 4.00
         4 | 3.00
         5 | 2.40
         6 | 3.10
         7 | 3.43
         8 | 3.00
         9 | 2.67
```


----------



## axx (22. März 2008)

Ich glaub ned, dass man Spikereifen braucht, ich werd sie wohl nicht drauf machen.
Gemütlich? So wie ich euch kenn, werden da wieder ein paar ungemütliche Serpentienen dabei sein , gegen ein moderates Tempo hab ich aber nichts einzuwenden (um nicht zu sagen: alles andere wäre furchtbar, bei meiner aktuellen Fitness )



carmin schrieb:


> Und dann stell ich grade entsetzt fest, dass wir in der Vergangenheit immer zu viel bezahlt haben.


   

Wieso das denn? Was hast du denn da für eine ausgefeilte Ticket-Strategie entwickelt? 5er-Ticket für 12 EUR??

Edit: Ah, ok, Ding-Gruppenkarte heisst das Zauberwort. Sachen gibts...

2


----------



## junkyjerk (22. März 2008)

@geislingen-teilnehmer: DURCHZÄHLEN!!!

1

woah und ganz nebenbei noch den 6000en post hier im thread gemacht, war echt keine absicht. ich schwör


----------



## carmin (22. März 2008)

3

wurmspecht 4
kupfermark 5

Der siebte muss mitm Radl nach Amstetten fahren 

Aber jetzt müssemer den Thread sowieso zumachen 

ps: Natürlich dürfen noch mehr mit!!


----------



## wurmspecht (23. März 2008)

axx schrieb:


> Ich glaub ned, dass man Spikereifen braucht, ich werd sie wohl nicht drauf machen.



Meinste? Ich habe gestern eine Freundin aus Laichingen getroffen, die meinte, dass da die Lifte laufen. Ohne von den Verhältnissen in Laichingen auf die Geislinger Verhältnisse schließen zu können, gibt mir das aber schon zu denken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (23. März 2008)

Den aktuellen Webcam-Blick von der Helfenstein (-> Anhang) finde ich schon recht geil.  Scheint nördlich der Alb ein anderes Wetter zu sein als hier...

Für die Trails an sich vermute ich mal, dass Spikes nicht nötig sind -- da hamse schon genug gestreut  bzw so schnell wird aus dem Schnee auch kein Eis.  Hab eher Sorge bzgl der fast sicheren Eisplatten auf dem (wie immer sehr gemütlich gefahrenen  ) Weg zum Bahnhof o.ä.  Aber deshalb die ganze Tour auf Spikes rumrutschen, hm.


----------



## junkyjerk (23. März 2008)

ach du schreck, wenn ich den blick hier aus dem fenster mit dem in geislingen vergleiche.... da wird mir gleich ganz kalt.


----------



## gasman (23. März 2008)

ich meld mich auch mal an. 0910? odr? wenn wir zu viel sind, hab ich notfalls die bahncard für ein einzelticket.
keine spikes, sonst ist die ganze gaudi beim teufel.


----------



## bax75 (23. März 2008)

So, wieder zu Hause von einer schönen Schwarzwald-Schnee-Tour zur Burgruine Geroldseck. Trumpf war so nett mich auf seine Hausrunde mit zu nehmen. Vielen Dank nochmal!

War zwar bewölkt und neblig aber wenigstens von oben trocken


----------



## junkyjerk (23. März 2008)

also morgen 9:10 uhr am seiteneingang hbf?


----------



## gasman (23. März 2008)

neeeeiiiiiiin, der zug geht um 0910. wär also gut wenn du ein bisserl früher da sein könntest. halt wie immer.


----------



## kupfermark (23. März 2008)

Also, freu mich schon auf morgen! Kurz vor 9 am Hbf Ulm ohne Spikes! 

Dann mach ich mal mein Bike startklar. Wenigstens auf Stollen will ich diesmal nicht verzichten.


----------



## junkyjerk (23. März 2008)

tschuldigung, meinte natürlich dass wir den zug um 9:10uhr nehmen, also dann kurz vor 9 am seiteneingang. freu mich auch schon auf morgen..


----------



## techstar (23. März 2008)

Hallo Ulmer,

wenn ich darf, würd ich auch gerne mal wieder mitkommen!!!
Aber nur, wenn ihr nicht zu krass abgeht  

Würde allerdings von HDH aus direkt mit dem Auto nach Amstetten fahren. Ihr kommt ja planmäßig um 9:31 mit dem Zug dort an. D.h. Treffpunkt und Tourstart BHF?

Wohin gehts denn in etwa und wieviele KM und HM wollt ihr runterreißen? Ist ne Einkehr unterwegs angedacht? Nur dass ich weiß, ob ich gleich kapitulieren soll oder ob ich 3 Schnitzelwecken einpacken muss  

Ich hoffe nur, es passt vom Schnee her. Also hier um HDH liegt auf den Hügeln (ca. 650m hoch) ganz ordenlich und auf unausgetretenen Wegen gehts nur schleppend voran - Spikes hin oder her. War gestern abend in Ulm und da lag viel weniger...

@Carmin: Hast Du noch die alte Handy-Nr.?

Viele Grüße aus HDH
Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (23. März 2008)

Howdy nach hDH,

na freilich darfst mitkommen!  (Dass der siebte tatsächlich selbst nach Amstetten fährt, hätt ich nicht gedacht... *g*)

Halbzehn würde passen.  Wo's hingeht ... lass ich mich mal überraschen   Aber vor 3000 hm gehen wir nicht heim.  (Okay, faktisch dürften wir bei 1000-1200 landen -- vorausgesetzt, wir stecken nicht im Schnee fest. Ich hoffe selbst inständig, dass es die andern nicht zu heftig angehen lassen...) Zu essen solltest auf jeden Fall was mitnehmen.

Jap, Handynummer ist die gleiche.  Wenn ich das Klump find, steck ichs auch ein 

ps: Fände es saugut, wenn wir die RB um 16:21 derwischen würden.  Hoffe, dass ich mit Blick auf die Temperaturen überhaupt so lang durchhalte ohne gscheite Schuh und gscheite Hos...


----------



## axx (24. März 2008)

Blick durch die Geislinger Webcam zeigt trübes Wetter, während hier prächtig die Sonne scheint. Hoffentlich wird das noch...


----------



## carmin (24. März 2008)

Das Bild is ja noch von gestern 16 Uhr 

Edit: Jetze geht in Geislingen auch die Sonne auf.


----------



## axx (24. März 2008)

Du mit deinem detektivischen Spürsinn weisst aber auch immer Rat... Jetzt bin ich aber erleichtert


----------



## techstar (24. März 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

na wenn das nicht mal klasse aussieht. Muss gleich als Beweis hier festgehalten werden  

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/63421]
	
[/URL]


----------



## junkyjerk (24. März 2008)

prachtvolles wetter hier in ulm.. die sonne scheint... juhu, bis nachher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## techstar (24. März 2008)

Ja, aber wir bekommen wohl noch ungewünschten Besuch heute Nachmittag - und zwar In Form von finsteren Wolken mit Schneeschauern.
Auf dem Regen- ähm Schneeradar sieht man schon die Wetterfront  

Naja egal...


----------



## axx (24. März 2008)

Absolut super wars!  

Wieviel km/hm warens eigentlich? Hab gerade keinen Tacho.


----------



## techstar (24. März 2008)

axx schrieb:


> Absolut super wars!
> Wieviel km/hm warens eigentlich? Hab gerade keinen Tacho.



Das würde mich auch interessieren. HM und KM wär klasse.


War echt spitze! Danke fürs mitnehmen und guiden 
Und das Wetter hat auch gehalten. Jetzt ziehts gerade erst zu...

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/63809]
	
[/URL]


----------



## junkyjerk (24. März 2008)

also ich hab ca. 1100hm und knapp 40km auf dem tacho gehabt. super wars heute wirklich..


----------



## carmin (24. März 2008)

Jap, war eine sehr schöne Tour mal wieder! Wirklich genau den richtigen Tag erwischt.

Hat sich bei Euch der Schaffner noch blicken lassen?

Bin auch vollends gut heimgekommen, allerdings hat mich der kalte Westwind, der teilweise fies von vorn kam, etwas demoralisiert...  Und zuhaus war mir dann der ganze Schlamm festgefroren.  Da hab ich dann zugegebenermaßen doch 5 Liter Wasser investiert...

Hier gehts übrigens zu Pauline: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3532296#post3532296


----------



## gasman (24. März 2008)

den track hab ich fertig, e-mail adressen habe ich von axx, carmin und kupfermark (der hat den track aber selber). wer den track haben will, muss mir halt bescheid sagen evtl. mit mail adresse.
ob sich der ohrwaschel sepp wieder bruhigt hat, oder ob der jetzt mit herzinfarkt im krankenhaus liegt????


----------



## wurmspecht (24. März 2008)

gasman schrieb:


> ob sich der ohrwaschel sepp wieder bruhigt hat, oder ob der jetzt mit herzinfarkt im krankenhaus liegt????


Der sitzt jetzt sicher am Osterstammtisch und flucht immer noch rum...


----------



## junkyjerk (24. März 2008)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Der sitzt jetzt sicher am Osterstammtisch und flucht immer noch rum...



da soll er gefälligst auch bleiben in zukunft. und nicht die schönen trails zertramplen.


----------



## kupfermark (24. März 2008)

Schaffner kam keiner, aber wir haben im Zug ne ziemliche Sauerei hinterlassen, als die Dreck-Eisklumpen geschmolzen sind.

Mir hat der Wind und der letzte Anstieg nach Wip hoch auch die letzten Körner gekostet, hab glaub noch nie so lang heim gebraucht..

Danke fürs posten der Bilder, den Track bin ich bereits in Googleearth mal  nachgeflogen.


----------



## carmin (25. März 2008)

Passt ja thematisch fast... Bin grade zufällig auf eine Seite gestoßen, auf der ein Mann hingebungsvoll alte, teilweise verfallene Bahnen dokumentiert.  Vielleicht interessierts hier ja auch jemanden...

Zum Beispiel die Bahntrasse Blaubeuren: http://www.vergessene-bahnen.de/Blaubeuren_1.htm

Und dass Nellingen und Laichingen Bahnhöfe haben, war mir auch neu:
http://www.vergessene-bahnen.de/Ex905_1.htm
... ebenso Heubach, und in Wiesensteig steht immerhin noch der Bahnhofskiosk.

Dass mich so ein Scheiss schon interessiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (26. März 2008)

@carmin: du musst zuviel zeit haben


----------



## carmin (27. März 2008)

Nope, hatte nur nach der Bergwacht Geislingen gesucht...  Vielleicht wäre der Ohrwaschl Sepp da ja Amtsträger gewesen. (Wie ich dann auf die Bahnen gekommen bin, weiß ich auch nicht mehr.)


----------



## tbird (27. März 2008)

aber die bahnen sind sehr interessant ... das ist auf jedenfall mal ne entdeckungs-tour wert


----------



## Ruggi (27. März 2008)

hi, gibts auch GPS daten für die bahnstrecken tour? ;-)
sieht mal interessant aus zum biken!

bzw hat jemand gute tourenvorschläge (gps) hinter blaubeuren?
weiter bin ich bis jetzt noch nicht gekommen


----------



## kupfermark (27. März 2008)

@ruggi: kannst ja mal die Tracks nachfahren, oder einfach mal mitkommen


----------



## junkyjerk (27. März 2008)

@kupfermark: ich will am wochenende mal nach schwäbisch gmünd und zurück mitm rennrad. will meine ph-anfahrt/ -rückfahrt mal ausprobieren. hast du am samstag zeit und lust auf ne rennradrunde? kann dir den track (gpx) mal zum anschauen schicken.


----------



## kupfermark (27. März 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @kupfermark: ich will am wochenende mal nach schwäbisch gmünd und zurück mitm rennrad. will meine ph-anfahrt/ -rückfahrt mal ausprobieren. hast du am samstag zeit und lust auf ne rennradrunde? kann dir den track (gpx) mal zum anschauen schicken.



Kann dieses WE leider nicht biken, werd das WE in M verbringen!


----------



## Ruggi (27. März 2008)

@kupfermark

hey thx... das forum kenne ich. die meisten touren zwischen blaubeuren und blaustein kenne ich.... nur nach blaubeuren kenne ich nichts und es soll da auch gute haben.

was für touren fahrt ihr? single trails oder rennrad?
berg rauf oder mehr runter ;-)

Gruß Ruggi


----------



## carmin (27. März 2008)

Die Jungs hier fahrn auch mit dem Rennrad Trails.

Ist das Hindelang auf Deinem Profilbild?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruggi (27. März 2008)

@carmin

hmm, rennrad is nicht so mein ding. gibts hier auch single trail jungs?

jeep, das profilbild is in hindelang. warst auch schon da? oder meinst das andere? das war in livigno....


----------



## carmin (27. März 2008)

Ja, wir sind doch alle Single Trail Jungs hier...
(Vielleicht ist der Humor ja manchmal doch etwas trocken.)

Für mich wär Rennrad auch nix, da is mir das Verletzungsrisiko zu hoch.

Ja, Hindelang hammer uns auch schon angeguckt.  Kennst den Hirschberg gegenüber?


----------



## junkyjerk (27. März 2008)

@ruggi: wir (nicht alle hier) nutzen das rennrad rein zum kondition bolzen.. sonst fahren wir eigentlich auch nur mtb. und trails sind pflicht.. aber absolut.


----------



## kupfermark (27. März 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @ruggi: wir (nicht alle hier) nutzen das rennrad rein zum kondition bolzen..



ursprünglich schon, hab aber dann doch recht schnell Spaß am rennradeln gefunden. Kann man aber eh nicht miteinander vergleichen...


----------



## Ruggi (27. März 2008)

@ all 

okay, jetzt hab ich den joke verstanden ;-)

also den hirschberg kenn ich nicht. macht der laune?
waren bisher immer nur auf der schwarzen piste im park. die kann man komischerweise besser fahren als alles andere!

meine kondition hol ich mir beim joggen. kann mich einfach nicht auf nem rennbike vorstellen ;-) wobei mal testen könnt auch nich schaden 

fahrt ihr hier in der gegend (blaustein)?

war schon einer von euch in livigno?


----------



## junkyjerk (27. März 2008)

@ruggi: wir sind öfter mal im lautertal unterwegs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (28. März 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel die Bahntrasse Blaubeuren: http://www.vergessene-bahnen.de/Blaubeuren_1.htm



 
Die Trasse hab ich auch schon entdeckt. Also zumindest teilweise. Die Eseltalbrücke hab ich überquert.

Ich weiss ja nicht wie das hier ist, aber bei uns am Allgäurand werden alte Bahnstrecken oft zu wunderschön langweiligen Radwegen, ohne große Steigungen und so, dafür mit ortsverbindendem Charakter...

Heut hab ich mal mit ohne Freilauf auf Trails ausprobiert. Eklig.


----------



## Ruggi (28. März 2008)

@junkyjerk
im lautertal hat es echt super trails. obwohl ich da jetzt schon nen paar jahre fahre gibts irgendwie jedesmal neue trails zu endecken

der arnegger wald ist aber auch nicht schlecht!


----------



## axx (28. März 2008)

@cwu: mit dem Fixie knifflige Trails fahren stell ich mir böse vor . Beruhigt mich aber, dass du noch Bremsen dran hast. Wunderschöne Lackierung übrigens  



Ruggi schrieb:


> also den hirschberg kenn ich nicht. macht der laune?



Ist nur was für psychisch stabile Biker. Erst das Bike einige hundert hm hochtragen, um es dann ca. 600hm auf der anderen Seite wieder runterzuschieben war für manche schon eine etwas traumatische Erfahrung (oder besser: Erschiebung... Ertragung?). Carmin hats auf jeden Fall gut gefallen, und er möcht das nochmal machen  



Ruggi schrieb:


> war schon einer von euch in livigno?



Noch nicht. Steht diesen Sommer aber auf dem Programm.


----------



## junkyjerk (28. März 2008)

axx schrieb:


> Ist nur was für psychisch stabile Biker. Erst das Bike einige hundert hm hochtragen, um es dann ca. 600hm auf der anderen Seite wieder runterzuschieben war für manche schon eine etwas traumatische Erfahrung (oder besser: Erschiebung... Ertragung?). Carmin hats auf jeden Fall gut gefallen, und er möcht das nochmal machen



was sagt uns das über carmin? leicht masochistisch angehaucht? ich hab jedenfalls :kotz: und will da nie mehr hin.


----------



## Ruggi (28. März 2008)

@axx

hoch schieben? neee, für sowas wurden lifte erfunden ;-)

wann gehts nach livigno? wir werden mitte juni hingehen! wir waren letztes jahr schon da und das war für mich bikers heaven! ;-) wenn ihr nen gutes hotel sucht kann ich das intermonti empfehlen. 

P.S. nehmt auch nen leeren tank und auto mit. da unten ist alles zollfrei und kostet der liter super 0,88 ct ;-)


----------



## Ruggi (28. März 2008)

@junkyjerk

okay, dann verzicht ich lieber auf den hirschberg und fahr lieber weiter nach oberammergau....  ;-)


----------



## axx (28. März 2008)

Aah, Oberammergau würd mich auch mal interessieren. Kenn bislang nur Wildbad.

zu Livigno: da ist eher was in der Art angedacht. Ist aber noch alles offen.


----------



## Ruggi (28. März 2008)

jeep, die tour sieht mal gut aus!
wir wollen abwechseln zwischen touren fahren und bike park da der park auch mal richtig laune macht! die passo trela tour sind wir letztes jahr gefahren. der trail hatte mal richtig flow ;-) patrizia, der guide im hotel hat uns da auch noch nen paar tips für gute touren gegeben. weiß leider nimmer wie die hießen... aber auf der http://www.alta-rezia.com/ page gibts die ganzen touren ja mit GPS!

oberammergau muß echt gut sein! möchte ich mir dieses jahr aufjedenfall mal anschaun. bischofsmais steht auch noch auf dem plan. 
wildbad war ich auch. hat mir aber nicht ganz so gefallen.... leogang ist auch nicht schlecht! würd gern im mai noch nen kurztrip machen, aber da haben die meisten lifte (ischgl, lenzerhaide etc) noch zu :-(

ohh, du schöne bike zeit... wenn ich grad so aus dem fenster schau und im radio was von 20 grad hör, bekomme ich richtig lust meine keule heute mittag aus dem keller zu holen ;-)


----------



## axx (28. März 2008)

Ok, ich verabschied mich dann mal für dieses WoE, bin die nächsten 2.5 Tage Biken


----------



## junkyjerk (28. März 2008)

@axx: 2,5d biken? wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruggi (28. März 2008)

....dann viel spaß! werd das wetter auch nutzen und die gegend unsicher machen ;-)


----------



## junkyjerk (28. März 2008)

ich muss erstmal mein bike putzen, sieht noch extrem mistig aus von der montag-geislingen-matsch-tour.


----------



## MilanL (28. März 2008)

Hallo *,
ich bin neu in Ulm, bin hier auf eine Dienstreise (Ich komme aus der Slovakei) und ich habe hier auch meinen MTB bike. Konnen sie mir paar Tips fur schone Touren geben . Ich habe schon paar Touren gemacht (TiefenTal hinter Blaubeuren, Lutherische Berge) aber es waren nicht so richtige MTB touren (aber fur kennenlernen von dieser Gegend waren sehr gut).

gruss Milan


----------



## Ruggi (28. März 2008)

@milan

hi, wenn du gps hast kannst dir hier ein paar touren runterladen. bzw kannst dir sie auch auf einer karte zeigen lassen

http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/view...arch_words=blaubeuren&submitButtonName=Suchen

... im lautertal / blautal hat es viele und gute trails


----------



## MilanL (28. März 2008)

@Ruggi
Vielen dank, ich habe noch kein GPS, aber von der karte und von der Beschreibungen der Tour ich werde es irgendwie schafen...

milan


----------



## carmin (28. März 2008)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja nicht wie das hier ist, aber bei uns am Allgäurand werden alte Bahnstrecken oft zu wunderschön langweiligen Radwegen


Und aus stillgelegten Transrapid-Strecken werden Northshores.



axx schrieb:


> Wunderschöne Lackierung übrigens


Wie viele Hanuta (oder Duplo) waren das?  Gefällt mir auch, die Idee.  Nur bei einem Auto stell ich mir das extrem ungesund vor.



junkyjerk schrieb:


> was sagt uns das über carmin? leicht masochistisch angehaucht?


Sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen maso?  Aber was red ich da, wenn man die Tour als "Freeride-Traumtour" bucht, kost sie ne Menge Euro...
Nochn paar Bilder: http://picasaweb.google.de/Tommi.SXTrail/Hirschberg


----------



## El Martinos (29. März 2008)

Hab grad noch spontan ne Grundlagentour mit dem RR an den Bodensee ausgemacht. Abfahrt morgen früh um 9.15 in Ulm (Brücke). Ich weiß, ist ein bisschen kurzfristig, aber vielleicht liests ja noch jemand...  Schau um halb neun morgen mal nochmal rein.


----------



## chickenway-user (29. März 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> Wie viele Hanuta (oder Duplo) waren das?  Gefällt mir auch, die Idee.  Nur bei einem Auto stell ich mir das extrem ungesund vor.



Ich wär dir da behilflich...

Die Hirschberg Tour schaut doch nett aus. Hab ich euch schon neidisch gemacht?

Mein Lieblingstrail glaub ich (Porcupine Rim Trail in Moab, Utah):





Slickrock:




Sedona:




Bend:








(in der Nacht davor wär ich fast erfroren, Temperaturen unter Null und nur ein feritger 800g Schlafsack:




Post Canyon (Stunde weg von Portland):












Blackrock (kleiner Hügel bei Portland...), gab da auch mal ne DropIn-Episode. Saugeil was die aus dem Hügel gemacht haben. Einer meiner Lieblingsspots:

















Von Whistler (da war ich erst nachdem der Lift zuhatte - leider. Hab aber ein bisschen hochgeschoben) und dem Northshore (hammergeil - das härteste was ich bis jetzt gemacht hab. Da war ich bergab echt am kämpfen mit der Kondition) hab ich leider keine Fotos...

Äh, ja, sorry an alle Modemuser falls es hier noch welche gibt...


----------



## Ruggi (29. März 2008)

@carmin

tja, jetzt hat der edde wohl pech gehabt und kann nicht in seinen "hauptbahnhof" einsteigen ;-)

der hirschberg sieht doch nett aus. als wir in livigno vom trail abgekommen sind, durften wir auch öfters mal unser bike schön immer übers gleiche flüsschen tragen *lach* da ist dann nix mit flow....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (29. März 2008)

@chickenwayuser: geile fotos!!!!


----------



## gasman (29. März 2008)

hey leutz, habts ihr euch mal die ausschreibung von pfronten (21.06.) angeschaut 
es gib jetzt auch eine langstecke mit 70 km und 2600 hm. starterzahl auf 200 begrenzt.
erst gehts nordseitig auf den breitenberg, also verkehrtherum, dann raus nach pfronten und dann die reguläre marathonstrecke, d.h. den breitenberg zum schluß wieder normalo. das klingt ganz schön nach einer würgerei 
wobei, eigentlich auch reizvoll, odr?


----------



## junkyjerk (29. März 2008)

@gasman: klingt eigentlich ganz gut, aber leider ist der juni bei mir schön fast komplett ausgebucht. erst offenburg (da bin ich gesponsert), dann 24h in chemnitz und ende juni kitzalpbike. das wochenende, wo pfronten stattfindet, ist dann das einzig freie...


----------



## lectron (29. März 2008)

@marathonisti:
Hab mich langsam auch festgelegt, werde auf jedenfall im Juli Bad Wildbad und im August Keiler fahren.
Ansonsten wäre ich im Juni beim Kitzalp dabei, wenn noch mehrere mitkommen (jj,km,bax,..?). Gleiches gilt eigntlich auch für Pfronten, obwohl Kitzalp bei mir prio hätte.


----------



## junkyjerk (30. März 2008)

@lectron: bad wildbad beisst sich mit salzkammergut, keiler ist pflicht. wenn du auch kitzalpbike mitfahren willst, wären wir schon zu dritt (jj, km, du).


----------



## kupfermark (30. März 2008)

Ich fahr im Juni nur Chemnitz u Kizalp, und im Juli die Trophy. Bike-mässig will ich sonst noch nix fest verplanen. 

Teilnahme am Keiler, in Oberstdorf oder Wasgau entscheide ich dann kurzfristig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (30. März 2008)

@kupfermark und lectron: hab mich für kitzalp angemeldet.


----------



## lectron (30. März 2008)

Dann bin ich bei Kitzalp auch dabei. Wird bestimmt ne Herausforderung  500Hm durchgehend S3 im Marathon.

Bad Wildbad und Keiler haben Christoph und ich mal fest eingeplannt.

@all:Wir sollten mal wieder regelmäßiger Nightrides einstreuen. Nachdem ich mich mittlerweile entschieden habe meine LA Karriere wieder zu beenden und s Wetter auch wieder einladender wird, würde ich schon gerne 1x die Woche starten. Tag wäre mir eigentlich egal.


----------



## junkyjerk (31. März 2008)

@lectron: keiler fahr ich auch mit, warte schon ungeduldig, dass die anmeldung endlich freigeschaltet wird... will wieder startnummer 1 haben


----------



## lilx (31. März 2008)

Hey hey! Auch leider wieder von meinem besuch am meer zurück...  
sonne strand und auch noch viel zu essen... na ja jetzt 4kg mehr auf dem bauch und jetzt so langsam wieder bereit zum biken...
@jj wenn du die woche mal ein paar minuten zeit hast (bin ab morgen wieder in ulm) wäre super wenn ich mal kurz bei dir vorbei kommen könnte um termine abzugleichen zwecks rennen. blicke da gerade gar nicht mehr durch. mit bestem gruß, max


----------



## chickenway-user (31. März 2008)

Fahrt ihr jetzt alle Rennen?

Ihr werdet mich entweder nicht mehr mitnehmen können oder lang warten müssen...


----------



## lectron (31. März 2008)

@lilx: Weiß nicht ob du den Thread kennst, aber die Jungs haben sich auf jedenfall Mühe gegeben alle Rennen auf zu listen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=317973
Mit dem Kalender und den letzten Posts sollte eigentlich klar sein, was wer vorhat.


----------



## junkyjerk (31. März 2008)

@lilx: du hast meine nummer, ruf mich an, dann kann ich dir sagen, ob und wann ich daheim bin... bis denne


----------



## Lady_Eve (1. April 2008)

Hi all,
melde mich nach der Winterpause auch mal wieder zurück. Ich möchte dieses Jahr auch 2 Marathons fahren (Distanz noch unbekannt), Keiler liegt auch voll gut in meinem Trainingsplan, dazu entscheide ich mich noch zwischen Pfronten und Kitzalp.
@JJ: an dem Kitzalp-WE hat Christian leider Bereitschaft, vielleicht kann er noch tauschen und auch mit. Allerdings klingen die Höhenmeter sehr anspruchsvoll. Vielleicht gibts im Gardasee-Urlaub doch mal noch die eine oder andere Tour, bei der ich trainieren kann...

CU


----------



## junkyjerk (1. April 2008)

@lady_eve: am gardasee sollte das training von höhenmeterfahren klappen. kitzalp fahren wir dieses jahr zum ersten mal, haben aber viel gutes gehört. wenn ihr da noch zeit habt, wunderbar... keiler ist und bleibt pflicht.


----------



## axx (2. April 2008)

@chickenway: Die Fotos sind ja der Hammer    
Gefallen mir auch deutlich besser als diese ganze Race-Diskussion hier im Thread


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (3. April 2008)

axx schrieb:


> @chickenway: Die Fotos sind ja der Hammer
> Gefallen mir auch deutlich besser als diese ganze Race-Diskussion hier im Thread



Danke!
Und jetzt wird Europa gerockt...


----------



## carmin (3. April 2008)

axx schrieb:


> @chickenway: Die Fotos sind ja der Hammer


In der Tat!  Insbesondere die unteren, wo Du mehrere Schatten wirfst, sehen nicht so aus, als hätte die jemand mal eben geknipst.  Hattest Du da nen Profi mit Ausrüstung im Fahrradanhänger mit?

Wir sind übrigens nicht alle rennaktiv.

axx, wie war denn die 2.5-Tage-S3-Trailtour?


----------



## bax75 (3. April 2008)

Um der Renndiskussion mal neuen Schwung zu verleihen: Ich bin beim Kitzalpbike auch dabei!  Auf Bad Wildbad und Keiler hät ich schon auch Bock. Mal sehen.

Gruß Axel


----------



## lectron (3. April 2008)

Nachdem man sich so selten sieht, muß man die Rennplanung halt hier diskutieren. 
Aber gerade aus diesem Grund ist es ja wunderbar das fast unser komplettes WP-Team bei Kitzalp am Start ist.

Die heimischen Trails nimmt momentan keiner der Thread Betrachter unter die Stollen?


----------



## junkyjerk (3. April 2008)

doch doch, ich war z.b. am dienstag im lautertal unterwegs.. hat mal wieder spass gemacht, die heimischen trails zu fahren. aber wetter ist im moment einfach zu schlecht, auf schlamm hab ich keinen bock. kitzalp wird super, wenn soviele mitfahren. momentan sind wir wohl mindestens zu viert, wenn nicht sogar zu sechst.


----------



## Ruggi (3. April 2008)

ja, macht gerade nich so viel laune wenn man um ne kurve peitscht und dann in nem schlammloch stecken bleibt :-(


----------



## bax75 (3. April 2008)

Ich war gestern auch unterwegs. Eine kurze Runde durch Schammental und Kiesental. Hab erst aufm ersten Trail gemerkt, daß ich viel zu wenig Luft im Vorderrad hatte. Wäre desshalb fast abgestiegen. Als ich dann pumpen wollte hab ich gemerkt, daß sich beim "fast-Ablegen" ein Batzen Moos/Rinde zwischen Felge und Mantel geklemmt hat. Das sah mal seltsam aus 

Matsch war schon nicht schlecht - besonders nach dem Schauer der mich erwischt hat - aber es hat mich weniger gestört als ich gedacht hätte.

Auf Kitzalp bin ich ja echt mal gespannt - 500 hm durchgehend S3 bei nem Marathon hört sich echt geil an.


----------



## chickenway-user (3. April 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> In der Tat!  Insbesondere die unteren, wo Du mehrere Schatten wirfst, sehen nicht so aus, als hätte die jemand mal eben geknipst.  Hattest Du da nen Profi mit Ausrüstung im Fahrradanhänger mit?



Das war der Lelebebbel hier aus dem Forum. Hat aber alles in Rucksack gepasst. War blos ne DSLR und nen Funkblitz. Macht Spaß damit zu fotographieren...
http://flickr.com/photos/lelebebbel

Die Fotos wo ich drauf bin hab übrigens alle nicht ich gemacht  
Aber ich hab auch viele gemacht. Kleiner Diaabend gefällig? Vom biken hab ich nicht so viel mehr Fotos, aber ganz viel Nationalparks und ganz viel Erlebnisse die ich dazu erzählen kann...
Hat irgendwer ne Leinwand? Beamer könnte ich wohl auftreiben...


----------



## bax75 (3. April 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> hab mich für kitzalp angemeldet.



Was hats denn mit dem Startgeld auf sich? Da kann man zwischen 24 und 36 EUR wählen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lectron (3. April 2008)

Bestimmt nur ein Fehler in der Eingabemaske.
In der Ausschreibung steht 24 EUR für kurz und 36 EUR für MED und EXT.


----------



## junkyjerk (3. April 2008)

ich hatte die 24â¬ drin gelassen bei der anmeldung, hatte auf die schnelle nix zum startgeld gefunden, ich denke mal, die werden schon den richtigen betrag vor ort kassieren, wenn wir unsere startunterlagen abholen... wo bleibt ihr eigentlich mit euren anmeldungen? bisher steh ich als einziger drin


----------



## kupfermark (3. April 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> wo bleibt ihr eigentlich mit euren anmeldungen? bisher steh ich als einziger drin



Bei mir steht plötzlich wieder ein Job-mässiger Umbruch an, der meine gesamte Urlaubs-Trainings-und Rennplanung komplett durcheinanderwürfeln könnte   

Ich meld mich erstmal für gar nix mehr an und komm dann schon mit, wenns passt..


----------



## junkyjerk (3. April 2008)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Bei mir steht plötzlich wieder ein Job-mässiger Umbruch an, der meine gesamte Urlaubs-Trainings-und Rennplanung komplett durcheinanderwürfeln könnte



oh je, na hoffentlich nicht.


----------



## bax75 (4. April 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> wo bleibt ihr eigentlich mit euren anmeldungen? bisher steh ich als einziger drin



Jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## junkyjerk (4. April 2008)

bax75 schrieb:


> Jetzt nicht mehr



sehr schön, immerhin schon 2 geländefahrradschnellfahrfreunde angemeldet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (6. April 2008)

das wetter ist ja mal echt megabescheiden, bin deshalb heute morgen beim rivella-einstein-vorbereitungslauf mitgelaufen, anstatt auf rad zu sitzen. der rückweg ging den sendertrail in blaustein runter. das war ganz schön schlüpfrig zu laufen. hätte mit dem bike nur wenig freude aufkommen lassen.
dafür hoffe ich auf richtig mieses wetter heute nachmittag in flandern. das macht laune vor der glotze zu hocken und zuzusehen, wie sich die jungs durch flandern quälen bei regen schnee und sturm. hoffentlich kommt die hölle runter


----------



## lectron (6. April 2008)

dass es im april in den Bergen noch so viel Neuschnee gibt muß wirklich nicht sein, der muß ja nur wieder wegtauen.
Hoffentlich wird der Sommer nicht schon wieder so Schlamm verseucht wie letztes Jahr, auf nochmal so was wie in Frammersbach hab ich nur bedingt Bock.
Ansonsten war ich heute auch mal wieder Laufen und wurde von einem Graupelschauer heimbegleitet.


----------



## junkyjerk (6. April 2008)

ich hab mich die letzten tage mal wieder auf die rolle hocken müssen. das wetter kotzt mich auch langsam an, aber wenigstens hatten die rennradler heute in flandern teilweise ja doch sonnenschein, hab die letzten 60km auch noch mitbekommen im fernsehen


----------



## carmin (8. April 2008)

gasman schrieb:


> der lokführer ging kurz an der psychodekompensation vorbei und wollte schon gar nicht losfahren, solange räder nicht KORREKT abgestellt sind. in reih und glied nach plan aufgestellt. da wünschte ich mir doch den SACHSEN herbei. ihr erinnert euch?


Heut hatte ich schon wieder einen sächsischen Schaffner.  Den Hansi aus Leipzig.  Pferdeschwanz und Ziegenbart. Hat rumgewitzelt, dass ich kein Fahrradticket, sondern einen Transportschein bräuchte. Er fährt sogar DH und ist grade auf der Suche nach besseren Reifen... Schaffner gibts...


----------



## junkyjerk (9. April 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> Heut hatte ich schon wieder einen sächsischen Schaffner.  Den Hansi aus Leipzig.  Pferdeschwanz und Ziegenbart. Hat rumgewitzelt, dass ich kein Fahrradticket, sondern einen Transportschein bräuchte. Er fährt sogar DH und ist grade auf der Suche nach besseren Reifen... Schaffner gibts...



ein dh fahrender schaffner?? wie geil...   sowas sollte einstellungsvoraussetzung für die jungs werden


----------



## lilx (9. April 2008)

hey leute,
da das wetter schon schlecht ist, kann ich ja leider noch ne nicht so tolle nachricht dranhängen.
hatte vor ein paar wochen mal vorgeschlagen zum saisonauftakt bei mir zu hause den bike-marathon mitzufahren (ohne zeitnahme in sulzbach).. muss mich jetzt leider aber da ausklinken, da ich 2 tage danach biochemie klausur habe und die leider nicht gerade einfach ist  
sorry, aber hoffe wir können das nächstes jahr nachholen...
bis auf besseres wetter und euch wieder auf trails zu sehen...


----------



## axx (9. April 2008)

Einfach 2 Tage früher mit dem Lernen anfangen, dann kann man sich in der letzten Woche auch mal einen freien Tag gönnen


----------



## gasman (9. April 2008)

auch die näxten tage schauts eher bescheiden mit dem wetter aus, so dass man höchstens ganz kurzfristig was ausmachen kann (hab ohnehin kaum zeit  . der sonntag scheint aber besser zu werden. hat jemand lust, sich für diesen tag was vorzunehmen. hier oder dort, egal.


----------



## junkyjerk (9. April 2008)

sonntag rennrad?


----------



## gasman (10. April 2008)

wenns weiter so nass ist, macht alles andere wenig sinn. würde eher ne nachmittag runde vorschlagen. das käme dann den angeblich lernenden  auch entgegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (10. April 2008)

ich denke auch, dass rr das einzig vernünftige ist, die strassen trocknen ja doch relativ schnell ab.. vielleicht fahren wir wieder die günztalrunde oder was anderes schönes?


----------



## chickenway-user (11. April 2008)

Mountainbiken geht doch richtig gut bei dem Wetter. Schon fast angenehm warm. Nur ein bisschen rutschig manchmal, aber das kann man ja als Herausforderung sehen.

Heut bin ich mal hier hingeradelt:






Da gibts ja nen richtig brauchbaren Downhill da runter. Also ohne Federung und mit prähistorischen 1.9er Reifen ist der bei Nässe richtig anspruchsvoll. Kannte ich noch gar nicht...


----------



## carmin (11. April 2008)

Meinst Du direkt die Treppe oder den Trail danach...?

Hier mal was in fröhlichen Farben zum Aufheitern


----------



## chickenway-user (11. April 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> Meinst Du direkt die Treppe oder den Trail danach...?
> 
> Hier mal was in fröhlichen Farben zum Aufheitern



fröhliche Herbstfarben  

Ne, die Treppe natürlich nicht. Die wär auch bei Trockenheit mit dem Nicolai noch so herausfordernd das ich nicht wüßte ob ich es machen würde...


----------



## junkyjerk (11. April 2008)

@chickenwayuser: schönes foto vom rusenschloss, in schwarz-weiss sieht das foto richtig gut aus...


----------



## junkyjerk (11. April 2008)

@rennradbesitzer: wer am sonntag bei uns (jj, lilx, gasman) mitfahren möchte, wir starten 14uhr bei gasman. alternativer treffpunkt: ca. 13:45uhr bei mir.


----------



## lectron (11. April 2008)

Jetzt wird man hier im Forum als MTB Fahrer schon ausgegrenzt.


----------



## Don Stefano (11. April 2008)

gasman schrieb:


>


Wenn du den Feuerschädel als Avatar nehmen willst, ist es einfacher den beim KäptnFR zu klauen.


----------



## gasman (11. April 2008)

@ don stefano- ähm..ich checkx net..kannst mir mal weiterhelfen?
@ lectron- nix da-kein ausgrenzen- fahr halt mit- ausserdem ich wär grad froh, wenns ein bisserl trockener wäre, aber ich kann den ewigen dreck nimmer sehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (11. April 2008)

Ich les hier auch nur noch Rennen und Rennradeln...  

Hat am Sonntag vielleicht jemand Lust auf eine Runde Biken, falls die Sonne rauskommt?


----------



## carmin (11. April 2008)

Wir können am Sonntag ja eine Protestausfahrt gegen die Unterdrückung von Mountainbikern starten...  (Naja, so schlimm isses doch auch nicht, oder?)


gasman schrieb:


> fahr halt mit


Das wiederum ist auch sehr leicht gesagt... Würdet Ihr jemanden auf MTB mitnehmen, der im Schnitt vielleicht nur 15 fahren wird?

ps: hoffe, Ihr seid alle zuhause, da rollt grad ein Unwetter auf Ulm zu...


----------



## lectron (11. April 2008)

Mal bis Sonntag abwarten, momentan sieht's draußen ja sehr düster aus. 
Vielleicht muß ich ja wirklich bei den Rennradbesitzern den Schnitt drücken .


----------



## lilx (11. April 2008)

@lectron: hätte da noch ein paar slicks fürs mtb anzubieten.. dann musst nur noch n bissi schneller als wir treten um die übersetzung wett zu machen   und das mit dem schnitt klappt

an alle anderen, sobald das wetter wieder ein bißchen passt seht ihr mich ganz sicher auch wieder vermehrt auf dem mtb


----------



## junkyjerk (11. April 2008)

@sonntagsfahrer: ich freu mich schon riesig, endlich mal wieder an der frischen luft aufm rad zu sitzen... dauernd rolle nervt langsam, wetter soll gefälligst endlich wieder gut werden


----------



## tbird (12. April 2008)

axx schrieb:


> Ich les hier auch nur noch Rennen und Rennradeln...
> 
> Hat am Sonntag vielleicht jemand Lust auf eine Runde Biken, falls die Sonne rauskommt?



sehr gerne, mag mal wieder ne längere tour fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (12. April 2008)

lilx schrieb:


> @lectron: hätte da noch ein paar slicks fürs mtb anzubieten..


hätte da auch noch ein paar BigBettys fürs Rennrad anzubieten 

Ernsthaft: hier sind noch ein paar Teile, die nur rumliegen und die ich nicht unbedingt mit umziehen möchte:

1x Selle Italia Flite TT benutzt (nicht von mir) -- 0 Euro
1x 7-fach Ritzelpaket neu 11-28Z -- 5 Euro
1x SKS Shockboard (VR) quasi neu -- 5 Euro
1x Truvativ KB 44Z benutzt -- 0 Euro
1x Big Betty neu -- 10 Euro
1x Hutchinson Spider -- 0 Euro
1x DHX Feder 600x2.35 -- 30 Euro

Bei Interesse einfach kurz Bescheid geben. Zwei halb benutzte Fatal Berts, die ich wg Bikeverkaufs wohl auch nimmer brauch, könnt ich außerdem verschenken.


----------



## lectron (12. April 2008)

Daß mit Sonntag war nicht so ernst gemeint, habe Mittags sowieso familiäre Verpflichtungen. Müßt euch also keine Sorgen machen, ihr könnt eure Übersetzung voll ausnutzen.



			
				carmin schrieb:
			
		

> die ich nicht unbedingt mit umziehen möchte


Das heißt, du wirst dein Ulmer Standbein komplett aufgeben?


----------



## carmin (12. April 2008)

jipp... und ich muss sagen, dass mich obiges SW-Foto doch ein bissel wehmütig stimmt :-/


----------



## junkyjerk (12. April 2008)

@carmin: ich nehm das shockboard... meins ist im eimer... wann treffen wegen übergabe?


----------



## gasman (12. April 2008)

ich bin heute mit dem bike unterwegs gewesen. kurz die üblichen verdächtigen abgecheckt. alles weich und matschig. steine rutschig. sorry, freunde, da ist rr-fahren reine notwehr. man sollte nicht die, die guten willens sind und was für die gesundheit tun, diffamieren. schluchz. wir tuns doch für einen höheren zweck. 
@carmin- auf der stadtschlampe fahr ich seit jahren einen sattel, dens mir mal verbogen hat (wie will ich nicht schildern). ein alter flite stände der schlampe sicher gut. die big betty könnt ich aufs wilier machen, wenn du sie nicht schon an sonstjemand verscherbelt hast. sag bescheid, wie du dir den deal vorstellst. 
und was ich noch sagen wollte, ich finds traurig, dass es jetzt soweit ist mit dem endgültigen umzug.


----------



## junkyjerk (12. April 2008)

@carmin: finde ich auch schade, dass einer der wichtigsten hier in der ulmer bikerclique ulm verlässt...  aber ich wünsch dir in bb alles gute und hoffentlich sieht man sich in der zukunft mal wieder beim biken.. gerne auch mal in stuttgart und umgebung


----------



## carmin (12. April 2008)

gasman schrieb:


> man sollte nicht die, die guten willens sind und was für die gesundheit tun, diffamieren.


Ach komm, wird doch keiner hier...



gasman schrieb:


> sag bescheid, wie du dir den deal vorstellst.


Hm, wenns schnell gehen soll, und Ihr morgen ggf sowieso in Mä vorbeiradelt, kann ichs gerne vor die Tür legen (werden nachmittags wohl selbst bissel unterwegs sein).  Ansonsten würd ich vllt axx fragen, ob ichs bei ihm deponieren kann...?  (sorry axx, wohnst einfach zu zentral )



gasman schrieb:


> und was ich noch sagen wollte, ich finds traurig, dass es jetzt soweit ist mit dem endgültigen umzug.





junkyjerk schrieb:


> @carmin: finde ich auch schade, dass einer der wichtigsten hier in der ulmer bikerclique ulm verlässt...  aber ich wünsch dir in bb alles gute und hoffentlich sieht man sich in der zukunft mal wieder beim biken.. gerne auch mal in stuttgart und umgebung


Hach jo, bin auch etwas wehmütig... andererseits ist jedes Ende auch wieder ein Anfang, bin gespannt auf Neues, und soo weit weg isses ja auch nicht.  Bin sicher, dass wir uns auf der Alb mal sehen werden, und nicht zuletzt im Allgäu haben wir noch ein paar Projekte offen   Sollts Euch mal in die Nähe BB (Wildbad zB ) verschlagen, gebt doch Bescheid!


----------



## lectron (12. April 2008)

Ein paar Besuch in Wildbad stehen diese Jahr auf jeden Fall auf meiner Liste (so wie letztes Jahr eigentlich auch schon). Werds diese Jahr hoffentlich auch realisieren, nachdem ich jetzt ja sogar nen quasi Local kenn .


----------



## carmin (13. April 2008)

"local" wäre zu hoch gegriffen -- war nur das (nach meiner derzeitigen Kenntnis) nächste, für das sich eine Anfahrt von Ulm lohnt.  Schad nur, dass man auch von BB für die nicht mal 40 km Luftlinie mit der Bahn 2h braucht :-/


----------



## axx (13. April 2008)

Also: die Bike-Runde startet um 12 bei mir (bzw. 100m weiter am Bahnübergang Örlingerstr). Auf dem Programm stehen 2,3,4h eher befestigte Wege ("reine Notwehr") in gemütlichem Tempo. Vermutlich Richtung Lonetal. (Evtl. werd ich mich vorzeitig ausklinken, da ich seit gestern gesundheitlich etwas angeschlagen bin  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (13. April 2008)

wir rennradler (aus mangel an alternativen ) wünschen euch eine schöne tour... bleibt sauber.


----------



## lectron (13. April 2008)

Habe heute früh auch eine Notwehr Tour gestartet. Nach kurzem Trailtest, dann doch fast nur noch auf Waldwegen und Teer unterwegs gewesen. War aber wenigstens mal wieder angenehmes Wetter.



			
				carmin schrieb:
			
		

> für die nicht mal 40 km Luftlinie mit der Bahn 2h braucht


Scheint ja ne super Verbindung zu sein, ist man ja mim Biken schneller (leider aber nicht mit einem passenden).


----------



## axx (13. April 2008)

Wir sind gerade auf dem Zöpritztrail unterwegs, erstaunlich trocken 
(noch) gar nicht eingesaut...


----------



## carmin (13. April 2008)

... und eben völlig sauber heimgekommen.  Das war ja geil heut 
So viel zu unserem Plan "2,3,4 Stunden Asphalttour" ... dass das auch immer daneben gehen muss 

ps: axx postet da von unterwegs; er spekuliert wohl drauf, dass der ulmer touren thread ins Live-Forum verschoben wird...


----------



## junkyjerk (13. April 2008)

wir rennradler sind auch wieder da... geile tour bei bestem wetter mit alpenblick und schönen landschaften... 115km mit 1600hm warens dann... schööööön.. danke nochmal an gasman für die streckenführung


----------



## gasman (13. April 2008)

dank zurück. den windschatten zum schluss hab ich brauchen können. hab hier gefressen wie ein schleuderaffe vor lauter hungerast. nix gutes mehr gewöhnt.
hab grad noch mit lilx hilfe den ust montiert. ging einfacher als ich dachte. jetzt bin ich auch ein (latex)milchbubi


----------



## junkyjerk (13. April 2008)

hoffentlich wirds wetter bald wieder besser, damit wir wieder auf tour gehen können...


----------



## carmin (13. April 2008)

lectron schrieb:


> Scheint ja ne super Verbindung zu sein, ist man ja mim Biken schneller (leider aber nicht mit einem passenden).


Hab auch schon drüber nachgedacht.  Vielleicht so: Das schwere Beik auf den Rücken schnallen und dann mit dem Rennradl nach Wildbad.  Dort die Radln einfach tauschen  Nur: Isch abe gar keine Rennrad...

gasman: Hungerast hat doch bestimmt einen super Trainingseffekt...?

Und wieso greift Ihr alle zur Latexmilch-Variante und nehmt keine "richtigen" USTs...?


----------



## junkyjerk (13. April 2008)

@carmin: gasman hat "richtige" ust reifen montiert, zusätzlich noch latex-milch mit reingefüllt gegen durchstiche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (14. April 2008)

Carmin, schade dass du weg ziehst. Wo gehts denn hin? (hab hier grad nicht so viel mitgekriegt...).

Die FAs würde ich gern für den Singlespeeder haben. Sind die noch da? Kettenblatt würd ich auch nehmen, und wenn noch mehr wegmuss...  (ich hab schon Angst vorm Ausziehen...)
Äh, jo, darf ich das mal bei dir abholen? Würd dich ehh gern nochmal sehen!


----------



## carmin (14. April 2008)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Carmin, schade dass du weg ziehst. Wo gehts denn hin? (hab hier grad nicht so viel mitgekriegt...).
> 
> Die FAs würde ich gern für den Singlespeeder haben. Sind die noch da? Kettenblatt würd ich auch nehmen, und wenn noch mehr wegmuss...  (ich hab schon Angst vorm Ausziehen...)
> Äh, jo, darf ich das mal bei dir abholen? Würd dich ehh gern nochmal sehen!


Jo, zur Hälfte bin ich bereits in Böblingen, und da die Ulmer Wohnung mir eigentlich nicht mehr viel bringt, geb ich die demnächst auf.  Die FAs hat sich zwischenzeitlich wurmspecht gesichert, aber ich hab möglicherweise noch mehr...  Ich schau mal und schreib Dir dann.  Treffen wohl erst wieder nächstes Wochenende.

Und Angst vorm Ausziehen... *g*  Abgesehen davon, dass man wirklich eine Menge Zeit ins Putzen und Aussortieren investiert, find ich, man müsste öfter umziehen, dann schleppt man nicht so viel Gruscht mit sich rum.  Irgendwie ist das befreiend


----------



## junkyjerk (14. April 2008)

so, heute morgen nochmal das gute wetter ausgenutzt und die günztalrunde aus gps-tour.info abgefahren. megamässig gegenwind, aber für nen knappen 30er schnitt hats doch noch gereicht. 116km warens am ende, knapp 3:50h gebraucht.. mann gehts mir gut jetzt


----------



## lilx (14. April 2008)

sorry jj aber du bist einfach nur verrückt


----------



## junkyjerk (15. April 2008)

a bisserl vielleicht


----------



## chickenway-user (15. April 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> Treffen wohl erst wieder nächstes Wochenende.



Da bin ich leider gar nicht da.
Also das trifft auf die nächsten Wochenenden zu, München, Bozen, Christival, Heim oder Oma, Gardasee, Juni... So schaut grad meine Wochenendplanung aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbird (16. April 2008)

jj is glaub ned nur a bisserl verrückt 

hm btw ... wer von euch fährt denn auch freeride / downhill? ich werde demnächst in diese sparte des bikens einsteigen ... vielleicht gibts hier gleichgesinnte?


----------



## junkyjerk (16. April 2008)

@tbird: willste dir fürs freeriden/ downhillen nen neues bike kaufen? wenn ja welches?


----------



## tbird (16. April 2008)

ja klar neues bike kommt auf jeden fall. mit 100mm am heck ist nicht so gut downhillen 

ich dachte an ein Norco, bin noch am überlegen welches davon. das A-Line Park Edition hats mir schon extrem angetan, im MP ist grad ein Team DH drin ... oder das Shore One, ist auch nicht schlecht. 18 bis 20kg wiegen die eh alle, von dem her fast wurscht ...

Bin da noch am überlegen ....


----------



## chickenway-user (16. April 2008)

Guck mal ein, zwei Seiten weiter vorne. Wenn dir das Freeride und Downhill genug ist bin ich dabei...


----------



## tbird (16. April 2008)

jau klar. 

das problem ist halt dann nur, dass mit dem norco (20cm FW vorn, 23cm hinten, 18kg) jede tour mit mehr als 20km nahzu unmenschlich wird


----------



## junkyjerk (16. April 2008)

tbird schrieb:


> jau klar.
> 
> das problem ist halt dann nur, dass mit dem norco (20cm FW vorn, 23cm hinten, 18kg) jede tour mit mehr als 20km nahzu unmenschlich wird



das ist nur eine frage der fitness.


----------



## tbird (16. April 2008)

arsch 

aber darum schrieb ich "nahezu" .. *G*

aber ich hab dazu auch schon im DDD Forum nachgefragt ... anscheinend sollen 2.7" breite reifen, die unter 2 bar druck haben, nicht zu unterschätzen sein wass den rollwiderstand angeht 

auch muss ich für touren entweder ne zweite sattelstütze mitnehmen, oder mir eine teleskopstütze mit 27.2mm bauen ...


----------



## junkyjerk (16. April 2008)

@gasman: sonntag soll wieder gutes wetter werden, wie schauts aus mit ner rennradrunde? mein ödem an der archillessehne sollte bis dahin auch wieder besser sein.. hatte meinen sattel am rennrad wohl ein wenig zu hoch, deshalb hab ich immer nach ner weile diese schmerzen bekommen.


----------



## junkyjerk (16. April 2008)

@t-bird: schau mal hier vielleicht ist der rahmen ja ne gute grundlage für deinen freerider/ downhiller...


----------



## tbird (16. April 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @t-bird: schau mal hier vielleicht ist der rahmen ja ne gute grundlage für deinen freerider/ downhiller...



hm, eigentlich gefällt mir der norco-rahmen besser ... 

habe ausserdem nur gutes über diese kanadische firma gelesen ... oder gibts da nen haken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (16. April 2008)

@jj- also wenn ich zeit hätte, würd ich am liebsten mal wieder mit dem stumpi ins gelände, aber ich muss nach münchen zu ner familienfeier. mit kirche. höchststrafe. am WoE drauf bis dienstag fortbildung. 4 tage. long time no bike. konnte dafür wenigstens am letzten montag nach der arbeit von don heimfahren. 105 km, das meiste schotter oder feld-, wald-, wiesenwege. mehrmals verfahren, weil nix geplant. am ätzendsen war die einmündung der mindel in die donau. erst in gundremmingen rückwärts, dann keine brücke und die mindel wieder hoch bis offingen und dann wieder parallel zurück an die donau. aber ich habs durchgezogen, wenn ich auch fast 5 h gebraucht hab. war ganz schön platt und hatte zu wenig zum essen dabei. wär gut für den wp gewesen 
@all. diesen samstag vielleicht noch ne kurze runde wenns geht. nachmittags wär mir lieber?


----------



## kupfermark (16. April 2008)

Ich meld mich auch mal wieder zurück, aber nur um mich auch gleich wieder abzumelden. 
Die letzten Tage war ich bißchen laufen, am Sonntag wirds nochmal ne größere Runde in Leipzig und dann gehts bis anfang Juni an die Elbe auf Schulung. 

Wünsch euch viel Spaß beim einsauen, umziehen und beim Urlaub in Finale oder sonstwo heul. Wenn ich wieder komm ist hoffentlich Sommer...


----------



## chickenway-user (17. April 2008)

@tbird: Es ist tatsächlich eine Frage der Fitness. Letzten Herbst bin ich mal mit nem Conti Diesel am Vorderrad (der Reifen wiegt über 1200g) 90 km gefahren... Es geht  
2,7 halte ich für leicht übertrieben. 2,5 reichen. Dann vielleicht ein Satz Minions und ein Satz Big Bettys. Die Bettys für den Anfang und zum Touren fahren. 
Das wird dann zwar immer noch gemütlich aber geht schon.

18kg wiegt das Norco nur? Mit 2,7er Reifen? Krass...


----------



## tbird (17. April 2008)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> 2,7 halte ich für leicht übertrieben. 2,5 reichen. Dann vielleicht ein Satz Minions und ein Satz Big Bettys. Die Bettys für den Anfang und zum Touren fahren.


 jau, 2.7 ist halt das max das draufpasst  und warum dann nicht montieren? aber du hast recht, 2.5 ist für touren schon besser ...




> Das wird dann zwar immer noch gemütlich aber geht schon.


 schau mer mal wen das dingens da ist, wie gemütlich das wird. im DDD forum meinten sie, dass 20km zum spot, dann downhillen / freerider und wieder 20km zurück schon sehr grenzwertig sind, zumal ja komplette ausrüstung incl. fullface anzuziehen ist 



> 18kg wiegt das Norco nur? Mit 2,7er Reifen? Krass...


ja, das team dh wiegt mit 2.7er knapp über 18kg, das a-line PE wiegt dann aber schon 20kg (ist aber auch 2500 billiger  )


----------



## carmin (17. April 2008)

tbird schrieb:


> schau mer mal wen das dingens da ist, wie gemütlich das wird. im DDD forum meinten sie, dass 20km zum spot, dann downhillen / freerider und wieder 20km zurück schon sehr grenzwertig sind, zumal ja komplette ausrüstung incl. fullface anzuziehen ist


Nicht zwingend.  In einen Deuter Transalp passt ohne Zwischenboden locker Jacket und sonstiges Zeugs, Beinlinge links und rechts dran und der Deckel hinten drauf.

Gewicht ist auch nur bei Anstiegen ein Problem.  Scharfe Antritte kannst sowieso vergessen.  In der Ebene bremsen in erster Linie die Reifen, zumal, wenns noch recht weiche sind.  Da hat chickenway-user schon Recht.  Was dann über Benutzbarkeit für tourenähnliches Fahren entscheidet, ist imho vor allem die Schaltung (von einer genügend ausziehbaren Sattelstütze geh ich mal aus).  Mit nur einem Kettenblatt ist die Spannbreite zu schmal, es sei denn, Du investierst in eine Rohloff.


----------



## tbird (17. April 2008)

umwerfer wollte ich eigentlich nciht montieren. da gehe ich lieber den kompromiss ein, dass ich bergauf schiebe 

wobei wenn man vorn ein genügend kleines kettenblatt fährt, man ja auch so genug den berg hochkommt (und seis aufm zahnfleisch ... )

sattelstütze muss ich mir dann wohl eine selbst bauen / ne zweite mitnehmen ... aber das geht schon i.o. ...


----------



## random_guy (17. April 2008)

so, muss auch mal was sagen hier  
war eine saison mit nem bullit, 888, 2.5er maxxis und kefü mit 40er kb unterwegs, kassette glaub 11-32. irgendwie gehts schon, und unsere hügel hier kommst so auch noch hoch. aber mit dem norco "touren" fahren  
das ist von der geometrie imho maximal ungeeignet für so was, da sitzt viel zu weit hinten. hab mit meinem dhler 1x probiert irgendwo hoch zu fahren, funktioniert nicht, gar kein vergleich zum bullit (bei gleichen reifen und vergleichbarem gewicht  ).
wenns ein rad für alles sein soll würd ich eher nen freerider nehmen (norco shore, specialized sx trail, sc bullit). an sonsten eins für bergrunter (+ ein paar m zur strecke rollen  ) und ein anderes fürn rest


----------



## tbird (17. April 2008)

also sagen wirs mal so: hauptsächlich gehts mir darum, bergab viel spass zu haben, ohne kompromisse. 

dazu muss ich aber in einem umkreis von sagen wir mal 15km mit dem bike zu den spots fahren. "touren" ist hier wohl übertrieben....

da ich aktuell noch in der erforschungsphase stecke, bin ich mir noch nicht 100%ig sicher über das bike. könnte auch ne wildsau werden, evtl .... die gefällt auch sehr 

dass das norco einen sehr flachen sitzwinkel hat, ist mir bekannt ... aber ich kenne eben keinen, der eins hat um das mal probe zu fahren ...


----------



## lectron (17. April 2008)

kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> am Sonntag wirds nochmal ne größere Runde in Leipzig


Dann hau mal rein, ich geh davon auf das du die 3h packst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (17. April 2008)

tbird schrieb:


> jau, 2.7 ist halt das max das draufpasst  und warum dann nicht montieren? aber du hast recht, 2.5 ist für touren schon besser ...


Ne, 2,5 für Downhill, für Touren schmaler. 2,7 braucht man nur äusserst selten (cafe...)



tbird schrieb:


> schau mer mal wen das dingens da ist, wie gemütlich das wird. im DDD forum meinten sie, dass 20km zum spot, dann downhillen / freerider und wieder 20km zurück schon sehr grenzwertig sind, zumal ja komplette ausrüstung incl. fullface anzuziehen ist


Das wäre dann ja ne 40km Tour nur an- und abfahrt. Ich würd sowas ja nicht machen!


----------



## tbird (17. April 2008)

okay. 2.5 für DH, du hast mich überzeugt 

nuja und das mit den touren, das überleg ich mir glaub noch ^^ hier oben in böfingen gibts ja auch sehr schöne spots *G*


----------



## carmin (17. April 2008)

gasman schrieb:


> wenn ich auch fast 5 h gebraucht hab. war ganz schön platt und hatte zu wenig zum essen dabei. wär gut für den wp gewesen


Hasts gesehen?  Unter den WP-Teilnehmern auf rennrad-news.de wurden Preise verlost...



kupfermark schrieb:


> am Sonntag wirds nochmal ne größere Runde in Leipzig


Soso, jetzt werden Wettkämpfe hier schon als "größere Runde" getarnt... (Hört sich nach Laufen an?  Viel Erfolg jedenfalls!)

Wir müssen unsere DH-Diskussion hier wohl bald auch beschränken, sonst gibts Beschwerden von der RR-Front


----------



## junkyjerk (17. April 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> Wir müssen unsere DH-Diskussion hier wohl bald auch beschränken, sonst gibts Beschwerden von der RR-Front



neenee keine angst, wir sind ja tolerant


----------



## kupfermark (17. April 2008)

lectron schrieb:


> Dann hau mal rein, ich geh davon auf das du die 3h packst.



Nö, habs mir doch anders überlegt, der Sprung wär noch zu groß.
Die sub 3 heb ich mir für Berlin im Herbst auf.


----------



## tbird (18. April 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> Wir müssen unsere DH-Diskussion hier wohl bald auch beschränken, sonst gibts Beschwerden von der RR-Front




Wir können ja einen DH / FR Thread hier im Unterforum aufmachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (18. April 2008)

halt ich nicht für ne gute idee. ich versteh gar net warum hier überhaupt von fraktionen die rede ist. auf den bock hocken und treten, darum gehts mir. welche art rad mach ich nur vom bodenzustand abhängig. ich mein es ist doch alles radfahren. solang kein motor dran ist und alles ohne shuttle geht, ist es doch alles sport.


----------



## axx (19. April 2008)

Seh ich genauso. Ich hab sogar euch Rennradler ganz doll lieb  



gasman schrieb:


> ist doch alles radfahren. solang ... alles ohne shuttle geht, ist es doch alles sport.



Stimmt, die Jungs aus der DH-Fraktion sind alles Weicheier, keine echten Sportler


----------



## tbird (19. April 2008)

muahaha lass die das bloss ned hören


----------



## axx (19. April 2008)

Hat einer von euch zufällig Bedarf an einem Dachträger (Grundträger) fürs Auto?

Ich hätte einen "THULE 1054" günstig abzugeben, der passt an die die meisten Mittelklassewagen mit Dachreling, also z.B. Omega Caravan, Mondeo Turnier, Golf/Passat Variant, A4/A6 Avant, 3/5er BMW Touring, ...


----------



## axx (19. April 2008)

@gasman: carmin hat gerade die Betty bei mir abgeliefert, kannst sie bei Gelegenheit abholen. Und den Flite auch.

@carmin: wem sollte ich nochmal den Hutchinson aufschwatzen?


----------



## gasman (19. April 2008)

@axx- danke- muß morgen nach münchen zu familienfeier , vielleicht am montag abend abholen? kannst mir auch per pm sagen wanns bei dir geht.
@all wer morgen zum fahren geht, viel spass
@sharkslayer- gratuliere zu diesem artikel über dich in der swp und zur endlich zuerkannten belohnung


----------



## Franky77 (20. April 2008)

Hallo Leute!

Bin neu in der Stadt Ulm und suche Mitfahrer für lockere Feierabend runde oder auch mal Touren am Wochenende aber nicht wildes zu Anfang 

Gruß
Frank


----------



## junkyjerk (20. April 2008)

@gasman: artikel in der swp? in welcher ausgabe? die vom samstag?


----------



## kupfermark (20. April 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @gasman: artikel in der swp? in welcher ausgabe? die vom samstag?



Gibts online.


@frank:
Hallo und willkommen in Ulm! Bist genau richtig hier, einfach öfter mal reinschauen oder selber Treffpunkt für Ausfahrten vorschlagen. Regelmässigen Termin haben wir zur Zeit nicht.

So, ich hab fertig gejoggt. War zwar nicht meine Bestzeit, bin aber trotzdem recht zufrieden, noch unter die Top10 meiner AK gekommen zu sein. Jetzt kann der Frühling kommen, die Bikes sind bereit


----------



## carmin (20. April 2008)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Gibts online.


Nich schlecht, der Haischlächter 



Franky77 schrieb:


> Bin neu in der Stadt Ulm und suche Mitfahrer für lockere Feierabend runde oder auch mal Touren am Wochenende aber nicht wildes zu Anfang


Ziehe zwar grade weg, aber trotzdem willkommen   Wirst viel Spaß mit den Mädels (und Jungs) hier haben.  Wo kommst her?  (Und Toms Lieblingsbike hast auch noch )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (20. April 2008)

Noch ein Nachtrag: Hoffe, Ihr konntet heute auch die Alpensicht genießen!  War ja grandios heut, konnts gar nicht glauben, wie klar das war.

Dafür scheints gestern recht feucht gewesen zu sein...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4689456#post4689456
... (gasman, dem 123rainer dort kannst ja mal was über Risikobereitschaft erzählen )


----------



## junkyjerk (21. April 2008)

@franky77: auch von mir herzlich willkommen in ulm. im moment sind unsere ausfahrten aufgrund des wetters meist aufs rennrad beschränkt, aber sobald es wieder abgetrocknet ist, werden wir auch wieder aufs mtb steigen. touren fahren wir hier in der gegend, meist in der umgebung von blaubeuren, schelklingen, lautern oder geislingen. am wochenende kanns auch mal ins allgäu oder in die alpen gehen, aber das wird sowieso hier vorher kundgetan. also immer schön regelmässig hier reinschauen, dann verpasst du auch nix.

@sharkslayer: herzlichen glückwunsch zum artikel und deiner belohnung.

@kupfermark: schon nach hamburg unterwegs? rennrad dabei?

@gasman: war am sonntag bei herrlichstem wetter nochmal die schmiechtalrunde fahren mit anschliessender verlängerung über sonderbuch, wippingen, bermaringen, herrlingen nach ulm. goil!!!


----------



## chickenway-user (21. April 2008)

@franky: hör nicht auf die Weicheier, das Wetter ist optimal zum biken. Wie immer! Die suchen nur ausreden weil sie Angst vor Wurzeln, Schlamm und Ameisen haben  

Ansonsten bist du hier schon genau richtig!


----------



## kupfermark (21. April 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @kupfermark: schon nach hamburg unterwegs? rennrad dabei?



Jo, bin schon da. Rennrad wird gleich mal ausgepackt  
chorge ist grad auch noch da!


----------



## junkyjerk (21. April 2008)

kupfermark schrieb:


> chorge ist grad auch noch da!



na dann richt ihm mal schöne grüsse aus...


----------



## axx (21. April 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> im moment sind unsere ausfahrten aufgrund des wetters meist aufs rennrad beschränkt


----------



## chorge (21. April 2008)

Sooooo, muss mich auch ENDLICH mal wieder hier melden... War vorhin WILD biken mit Mark. Er auf seinem Rennrad, ich auf nem Leihrad aus dem Hotel... GEILES Bike: Hollandradgeometrie, 3 Gänge, Rücktrittbremse - aber vorne ne Canti, die EXTREM gut zieht (was sogar Mark überrascht hat). Komisch, ich hab echt alles gegeben, konnte aber Mark einfach nicht abhängen... MIST!!


----------



## junkyjerk (22. April 2008)

chorge schrieb:


> konnte aber Mark einfach nicht abhängen... MIST!!



mark abhängen???? LOL


----------



## junkyjerk (22. April 2008)

axx schrieb:


>



wie gesagt.... meist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (22. April 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> mark abhängen???? LOL


Lag NATÜRLICH nur am Material...


----------



## axx (22. April 2008)

Einfach mal einen Wurzeltrail oder eine Treppe in die Tour einbauen  
Oder ist das Hollandrad auch nicht geländegängig?

Noch 3 Tage bis zum Lago-Urlaub


----------



## junkyjerk (22. April 2008)

und die wetteraussichten für riva sind ja fantastisch, da haste dir ja den richtigen zeitpunkt ausgesucht, um dorthin zu fahren.


----------



## kupfermark (22. April 2008)

Hier oben ists Wetter auch toll und statt Bergen gibts kleine Sträßchen und jede Menge Wind. 

Hab heut schon mit ein paar Einheimischen hier ne schöne Ausfahrt gemacht


----------



## junkyjerk (23. April 2008)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Hab heut schon mit ein paar Einheimischen hier ne schöne Ausfahrt gemacht



freut mich, dass du so schnell anschluss gefunden hast. hast du nochmal über juli und finale nachgedacht?


----------



## bax75 (23. April 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> hast du nochmal über ... finale nachgedacht?



Hat er ... leider... Ich muß voraussichtlich alleine in Finale rumbiken  

Aber was solls, das haben andere auch schon geschafft. Ob ich einen Livebericht geben werde, weiß ich aber noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lectron (23. April 2008)

@km: Falls du mal probleme mit deinem Hac4 hast, schick in gleich direkt an CicloSport. Bei mir ging der Pulsmesser nicht mehr, deswegen hab ich in letzten Donnerstag eingeschickt und gestern das reparierte Gerät wieder in Händen gehalten. 
Das WE davor hatte ich noch versucht das Gerät mit dem Lötkolben, alla Internetanleitung zu reparieren, was aber nicht von erfolg gekrönnt war. Diese Zeit hätte ich mir lieber gespart.

Auf nen Bikeurlaub hätte ich auch Bock (neid). Eigentlich bin ich auch Urlaubsreif, aber was soll man machen.


----------



## bax75 (23. April 2008)

lectron schrieb:


> Eigentlich bin ich auch Urlaubsreif, aber was soll man machen.



Mitkommen!


----------



## kupfermark (23. April 2008)

Jo, Finale im Mai ist gestorben, Finale im Juli noch nicht. Aber nachdem ich jobmässig schon auf 2 Urlaube verzichten muss, sag ich ungern wieder für irgendwas fest zu.

@lectron: Danke für den Tipp. Meiner spinnt nur hin und wieder. In Verbindung mit dem Tachohalter gibts ab und zu ein Problem, aber sonst bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## kupfermark (24. April 2008)

Ist bei euch eigentlich aus so geniales Wetter? Mit meiner geplanten Regenerationswoche wirds irgendwie nix


----------



## lectron (24. April 2008)

Na ja geniales Wetter sieht anderst aus, gerade regnets mal wieder.


----------



## tbird (24. April 2008)

Wenn ich rausschaue erblicke ich bläulichen Himmel 

Samstag und Sonntag sollen genial werden


----------



## junkyjerk (24. April 2008)

heute früh zur ph geradelt, alles bene, eben grad wieder zurück nach ulm, regen.. ich bin nass bis auf die knochen.. shice


----------



## techstar (24. April 2008)

axx schrieb:


> Einfach mal einen Wurzeltrail oder eine Treppe in die Tour einbauen
> Oder ist das Hollandrad auch nicht geländegängig?
> 
> Noch 3 Tage bis zum Lago-Urlaub



bei mir auch noch 3 tage bis zum lago-urlaub - von heute an gerechnet   



> und die wetteraussichten für riva sind ja fantastisch, da haste dir ja den richtigen zeitpunkt ausgesucht, um dorthin zu fahren.



leider nur noch fürs woen


----------



## axx (24. April 2008)

Cool, vielleicht sieht man sich ja. Wir sind bis Dienstag da, wir ham eine FeWo in Vesio.

wetter24.de sagt doch für die ganze Woche bestes Wetter voraus, nur am Dienstag morgen ein paar Regentropfen. Wird bestimmt Klasse


----------



## Aitschie (24. April 2008)

Der halbe UTT fährt an den Lago. Wir starten heut inner Woche gegen 3Uhr früh. 4 Tage biken und Festival guggen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## techstar (24. April 2008)

axx schrieb:


> Cool, vielleicht sieht man sich ja. Wir sind bis Dienstag da, wir ham eine FeWo in Vesio.
> 
> wetter24.de sagt doch für die ganze Woche bestes Wetter voraus, nur am Dienstag morgen ein paar Regentropfen. Wird bestimmt Klasse



wir bleiben bis SA, geben uns also noch ein paar Tage den Poser-Treff in und um Riva  

haben ne fewo bei arco. mein geliebtes weingut war leider schon voll.
kannst ja mal deine handy-nr per PM schicken. vll kriegen wir ja ne gemeinsame abendliche grillsession auf der baita segala hin, MJAMMM...

stimmt schon, wetter wird net ganz so schlecht. nur etwas instabiler:
http://www.ilmeteo.it/meteo/Riva+del+Garda


----------



## tbird (24. April 2008)

ich bewach dann solange mal ulm xD


----------



## chickenway-user (25. April 2008)

tbird schrieb:


> ich bewach dann solange mal ulm xD




Ja, mach das. Ich fahr übers WE auch mal nach Italien...


----------



## Ruggi (25. April 2008)

hi @ all,

ist von euch mal einer den HW1 oder den neuen x-ring gefahren? was lohnt mehr? ;-)


----------



## junkyjerk (25. April 2008)

Ruggi schrieb:


> hi @ all,
> 
> ist von euch mal einer den HW1 oder den neuen x-ring gefahren? was lohnt mehr? ;-)



du siehst die fragezeichen in meinem gesicht? keine ahnung, was du meinst. 

@italienurlauber: viel spass in bella italia und kommt alle gesund wieder heim..


----------



## Ruggi (26. April 2008)

@JJ

HW1 ist der HauptWanderweg 1 entlang dem alb trauf. soll anscheinend schon gute trails enthalten.

x-ring ist irgend ne neue ausgeschilderte tour für biker. aber ich denke mal wenns was offizielles ist dann sind das eh nur forstautobahnen :-(

http://www.schwaebischealb.de/index.php/themen/mountainbiken/bike_x_ing_schwaebische_alb


----------



## bax75 (28. April 2008)

Hab gestern mal wieder eine Erkundungsrunde gestartet. Diesmal bei Gerhausen und im Tiefental. Hab 2 (mir) neue Trails entdeckt die absolut fahrenswert sind (nebenbei hab ich natürlich auch einige nicht-fahrenswerte Wege gefunden und mir ein par Schrammen geholt...).
Der erste geht vom Schillerstein nach Gerhausen runter. Mal sacksteil mal verwinkelt und mit einem kleinen Hüpfer über einen Baumstamm.  
Der zweite zum Teil nicht mal mehr handtuchbreite Trail geht im Tiefental mehr oder weniger auf einer Höhe entlang. Anspruchsvoll was Bikebeherschung angeht, weil man nicht vom Trail abkommen sollte.  

Können wir ja bei der nächsten gemeinsamen Ausfahrt mal ansteuern.


----------



## junkyjerk (28. April 2008)

@bax75: gerne...


----------



## chickenway-user (29. April 2008)

@italienurlauber: viel spass in bella italia und kommt alle gesund wieder heim..[/QUOTE]


Auftrag ausgeführt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bax75 (29. April 2008)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Auftrag ausgeführt!



Wo warst' denn unterwegs? Gibts Fotos? Bericht?

Gruß Axel


----------



## chickenway-user (29. April 2008)

bax75 schrieb:


> Wo warst' denn unterwegs? Gibts Fotos? Bericht?
> 
> Gruß Axel



Gestern morgen:





Gestern abend:





Reicht das?


----------



## tbird (30. April 2008)

sehr geil 

so ... mein bulls fliegt demnächst auf den müll (naja fast), der rahmen wird ausgetauscht. 

habe heute ein AMS125 Rahmenkit bestellt ...


----------



## carmin (30. April 2008)

gasman schrieb:


> da muss man auch etwas tragen


Dank nochmals für den Tourtip, war wirklich schön!







gasman schrieb:


> auf halber strecke zweigt am dosso spirano der 6b ab.


Endlich weiß ich, wo diese Idee herkommt  Und Tom meinte noch, "heute machen wir mal richtig Strecke" ... und rausgekommen sind 27 km.


----------



## kupfermark (1. Mai 2008)

Mhm, schöne Bergbilder. Hab schon fast vergessen, wie sowas aussieht, dafür weiß ich inzwischen ganz gut, wie sich Seiten-Gegen- und Rückenwind anfühlt.

Und wenn ich schon auf meinen Urlaub verzichten muß, begeb ich mich mal auf neues Terrain und tob ich mich halt hier aus.

Gruß
Mark


----------



## gasman (2. Mai 2008)

wie schauts aus am sonntag. kann, wie's ausschaut, von früh bis spät. mache alles ohne murren mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (2. Mai 2008)

@carmin
ähm..was ich noch sagen wollte...ich glaub, die protektoren waren keine so ganz blöde idee, hab ich leider vergessen zu erwähnen. warst ja selber schlau 
bist du am sonntag in der nähe, dann könnten wir zusammen fahren  und ich könnt dir die knete für die betty direkt geben


----------



## wurmspecht (3. Mai 2008)

gasman schrieb:


> wie schauts aus am sonntag. kann, wie's ausschaut, von früh bis spät. mache alles ohne murren mit.



Au ja, ein Tagesausflug wäre mal wieder klasse.


----------



## carmin (3. Mai 2008)

gasman schrieb:


> wie schauts aus am sonntag. kann, wie's ausschaut, von früh bis spät. mache alles ohne murren mit.


Hast Du je mal gemurrt?



gasman schrieb:


> ähm..was ich noch sagen wollte...ich glaub, die protektoren waren keine so ganz blöde idee, hab ich leider vergessen zu erwähnen. warst ja selber schlau


Also das auf dem Foto bin ja nicht ich, aber stimmt schon, ohne Protektoren kann man mit den Jungs&Mädels hier ja gar nich mehr beiken.



gasman schrieb:


> bist du am sonntag in der nähe, dann könnten wir zusammen fahren  und ich könnt dir die knete für die betty direkt geben


Leider bin ich nicht in der Nähe (die Telekom hat in unser Dorf eine Leitung gelegt, und jetzt installieren sich über 100 Leute gleichzeitig DSL und die T-Hotline ist anscheinend super-genervt ... finde das total lustig).  Die Bezahlung der Betty kannst direkt mit axx klären, der wollte das ja noch irgendwie nutzungsabhängig verrechnen


----------



## lilx (3. Mai 2008)

gasman schrieb:


> wie schauts aus am sonntag. kann, wie's ausschaut, von früh bis spät. mache alles ohne murren mit.



so endlich lasse ich mich auch mal wieder hören..
weiß nicht ob man das murren nennen kann, bin aber leider zeitlich momentan einfach nicht für ne ganztagesrunde zu haben.
werde aber denke mal ne kürzere 2-3stunden tour drehen. also wenn jemand der auch keine zeit hat noch bei mir mitkommen möchte, einfach melden.

@gasman: soll keine konkurrenz sein, also euch allen viel spaß!! wäre wenn ich nix zu tun hätte auf jeden fall auch bei euch mit am start, solangs kein rr ist


----------



## bax75 (3. Mai 2008)

Ich geht jetzt dann los zum zweiten Teil meiner Schelklingen-Erkundung. Wenn jemand Lust hat dazu zu stoßen - habs Handy dabei. 

@lilx: Handynummer kommt per PM


----------



## junkyjerk (3. Mai 2008)

@all: sonntag ne lange runde wär schön, sonst muss ich schon wieder alleine meine lange schmiechtalrunde drehen..


----------



## gasman (3. Mai 2008)

also jetzt, wie wärs mit 1000 brücke? was zu essen mitnehmen  und einfach mal drauflos. allgäu ist noch sinnlos, wg. zu viel schnee. vielleicht kann bax uns was neues zeigen, oder ruggi kommt. schelklinger turm wär auch mal wieder schön. also mir isses egal wohin, wurmspecht isses auch egal, junkyjerk isses auch egal, sollte also kein problem sein, odr?


----------



## wurmspecht (3. Mai 2008)

10 Uhr wär bei mir ok. Man könnte ja auch ein Stück mit dem Zug Richtung HDH / Aalen fahren und dann Geislingen anpeilen, das war doch auch eine tagfüllende Tour damals. Ist aber nur so eine Idee, mir ist es egal, wo wir fahren.


----------



## gasman (3. Mai 2008)

ok, nachdem bis jetzt keine andere meldung da ist, gehe ich davon aus, dass ALLE um 1000 an der brücke stehen. wurmspecht und ich werden ALLE herzlich begrüßen.


----------



## junkyjerk (4. Mai 2008)

@gasman: ich muss euch wahrscheinlich leider absagen, denn ich will mir morgen mal die kante mitm rennrad geben. will die lange schmiechtalrunde fahren und anschliessend die günztalrunde. kilometerschrubben par excellence...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (4. Mai 2008)

schade.. und viel spass.


----------



## gasman (4. Mai 2008)

ul-y-blaufels vorne-brille-küssende sau-schelklinger turm-kindermord trail-tdt-kreuz-rusenschloss-y-grünerschlauch-ul.
schee wars


----------



## junkyjerk (4. Mai 2008)

na da habt ihr ja fast alle trails in der umgebung abgeklappert. bei mir warens heute doch nur 137km und 1900hm... aber mittwoch hab ich den ganzen tag zeit zum radeln...


----------



## chickenway-user (5. Mai 2008)

Ausführlichere Italienberichte von mir:

http://j.the-held.de/?p=106
http://j.the-held.de/?p=107


----------



## junkyjerk (5. Mai 2008)

der zweite bericht ist ja wohl der hammer


----------



## junkyjerk (5. Mai 2008)

@all: heute abend noch ne feierabendrunde? 18uhr bei mir vor der tür treffpunkt.


----------



## HypnoKröte (5. Mai 2008)

Erster, heute war das ******** ich will sterben Gefühl etwas schwächer als das letzte mal. @Junkie wieviel Km bin ich den geradelt?(damit ich die Woche stolz sein kann auf mich  ) 

Gruß Sahin


----------



## junkyjerk (5. Mai 2008)

@hypnokröte: schön, dass du wieder gesund zu hause angekommen bist sahin. ich glaub, dass du heute so an die 30km gehabt hast. wir hatten zum schluss 37km auf der uhr. also dann mal am ball bleiben mit radeln.


----------



## chickenway-user (6. Mai 2008)

@Don Stefano: Ist es eine Wissenslücke wen man nicht weiss wer Charlotte Roche ist?


Geht eigentlich die Woche noch irgendwie was? Also vor dem Wochenende...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (6. Mai 2008)

gasman schrieb:


> kindermord trail


 wasesinulmallesgibt...!

Das übrigens hat mich auch geschockt:





> meine Güte, ich habe heute das erste Mal realisiert, wie heftig es ihn immer
> abwirft (vorher habe ich ihn immer nur gesehen, wie er schon lag). Das tut
> ja schon vom Hinsehen weh, und dann steht er auf, als ob nichts gewesen
> wäre....


----------



## Ruggi (6. Mai 2008)

ist heut abend einer auf den blautal / lautertal trails unterwegs? 
seit ich am SA in aalen war juckt mich wieder auf meinen bock auf-zu- steigen


----------



## junkyjerk (6. Mai 2008)

ich bin leider an der ph heute abend. ich setz mich jetzt aufs rennrad und dreh ne schöne günztalrunde...


----------



## Don Stefano (6. Mai 2008)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> @Don Stefano: Ist es eine Wissenslücke wen man nicht weiss wer Charlotte Roche ist?


Nein, das finde ich nicht unbedingt. Würde ein einfacher Link in die Wikipedia deinen Wissensdurst stillen? Da steht auch was ihre Lieblingsthemen sind.


----------



## MilanL (6. Mai 2008)

Ruggi schrieb:


> ist heut abend einer auf den blautal / lautertal trails unterwegs?
> seit ich am SA in aalen war juckt mich wieder auf meinen bock auf-zu- steigen



Ich plane morgen nachmittags ins Lautertal, aber ich fahre keine "crazy" trails


----------



## lilx (6. Mai 2008)

so nach meiner leichten blessur am schienbein wieder einigermaßen genesen.. wow da hat nicht wirklich viel gefehlt und das wäre durch gewesen..  

@all: da ich am freitag mal wieder eine klausur habe würde ich doch mal um dein kopf davor noch frei zu bekommen, eine feierabendrunde am donnerstag vorschlagen

     NIGHTRIDE DONNERSTAG ABEND 20.30 ???

würde mich freuen wenn noch ein paar von euch mit am start wären. 
treffpunkt und evtl zeitänderung können wir ja noch posten.

@jj: mensch du fährst dir noch deine eier platt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat (6. Mai 2008)

Hallo Ulmer!

Jemand Bock morgen Abend mit auf Serpentinenfahrt in Geislingen zu gehen? Wir starten um ca. 18:15 und fahren bis 22:00 Uhr.

Mit den besten Empfehlungen aus Stuttgart!


----------



## chickenway-user (6. Mai 2008)

MilanL schrieb:


> Ich plane morgen nachmittags ins Lautertal, aber ich fahre keine "crazy" trails




Wann fährst du wo für wie lange los? Weil da hät ich auch bock drauf!
Hab aber abends (17:30) wieder Vorlesung und grad Halsschmerzen...


----------



## junkyjerk (6. Mai 2008)

@lilx: gute besserung nochmal... wie schauts denn aus im moment? schon schön blau und dick? wäre ja die ideale gelegenheit, sich mal die beine zu rasieren, da kann ich aus erfahrung sprechen, dass das im falle eines sturzes doch bei der heilung hilft. donnerstag nightride wird leider nix, da bin ich noch irgendwo zwischen schwäbisch gmünd und ulm mitm rennrad unterwegs. morgen will ich den ganzen tag mit dem mtb mal wieder alle mir bekannten trails in der umgebung fahren. freu mich schon drauf, da ich die letzte zeit fast ausschliesslich rennrad gefahren bin und die runde gestern mit euch war einfach zu geil... endlich wieder aufm mtb unterwegs... juhu


----------



## MilanL (6. Mai 2008)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Wann fährst du wo für wie lange los? Weil da hät ich auch bock drauf!
> Hab aber abends (17:30) wieder Vorlesung und grad Halsschmerzen...


um 16.00 von Eselsberg (Lise-Meitner strasse), Richtung Maehringen, und dann irgendwie ins Lautertal,  so fur 3 Stunden...
ich denke die Teilnahme an den Vorlesungen ist nicht notwendig oder?  
und fuer dein Hals, trink viel Bier abends...


----------



## kupfermark (6. Mai 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> freu mich schon drauf, da ich die letzte zeit fast ausschliesslich rennrad gefahren bin und die runde gestern mit euch war einfach zu geil... endlich wieder aufm mtb unterwegs... juhu



Darauf freu ich mich im Juni auch wieder! Im Moment staubts noch vor sich hin. Aber RR fahren hier oben hat auch was. Immerhin sind die Ausfahrten mit den Jungs hier oben alles andere als Kaffeefahrten


----------



## junkyjerk (6. Mai 2008)

@kupfermark: ich hab im moment ein wenig angst, dass ich juni meinen fitnesslevel nicht halten kann, da ich im mai soviel trainieren kann. im moment wünschte ich mir, die trophy wäre juni... aber schau mer mal... wird schon...


----------



## Ruggi (6. Mai 2008)

MilanL schrieb:


> Ich plane morgen nachmittags ins Lautertal, aber ich fahre keine "crazy" trails



im lautertal gibts doch keine "crazy" trails   .... wobei ich als ich heute durchs tal gerauscht bin und an den bäumen schilder mit schaf-route etc gesehen hab, bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher  

.... hab mich nur gefragt als ich gesehen hab, das der ganze boden mit huf-spuren verunstaltet war, ob wohl die 2m regel für pferde auch gilt???  ..... meine BIG BETTY hat zumindest keine solchen abdrücke hinterlassen wie die spuren der möchtegern furys


----------



## kupfermark (6. Mai 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @kupfermark: ich hab im moment ein wenig angst, dass ich juni meinen fitnesslevel nicht halten kann, da ich im mai soviel trainieren kann. im moment wünschte ich mir, die trophy wäre juni... aber schau mer mal... wird schon...



Einfach nicht mehr krank werden oder verletzen, dann passt das schon. So schnell verliert man die Form auch wieder nicht, vor allem die GA und davon hast Du ja genug geschrubbt. Und immerhin stehen im Juni für Dich 3 Rennen an, dazwischen gibts eh nicht viel zu tun


----------



## junkyjerk (7. Mai 2008)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Einfach nicht mehr krank werden oder verletzen, dann passt das schon.



ich tu mein bestes...


----------



## Tobsn (7. Mai 2008)

Servus,

bin am kommenden Sonntag, 11.05. in Ulm und hätte Lust/Zeit ne Runde zu drehn. 
Wäre nett, wenn mich jemand mitnimmt. BITTE!!!  
Am liebst natürlich möglichst viele Trails und ruhig ein paar Berge.  
Das Wetter soll ja halten.

Gruß 

Tobias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (7. Mai 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> bin am kommenden Sonntag, 11.05. in Ulm und hätte Lust/Zeit ne Runde zu drehn.


Hi Tobi, na so ein XXXer touren thread ist doch praktisch...   Leider bin ich nicht da, aber Du wirst ganz bestimmt den passenden Anschluss finden.



beat schrieb:


> Jemand Bock morgen Abend mit auf Serpentinenfahrt in Geislingen zu gehen? Wir starten um ca. 18:15 und fahren bis 22:00 Uhr.


Hi Uli, hey danke fürs Bescheid geben, aber das wär mir wirklich zu spät geworden.  Bin froh, dass ich mich nach der (eiligen) Runde mit zwei BB-locals jetzt schon ins Bett legen darf.  Hoffe, Ihr hattet eine nette Tour.


----------



## junkyjerk (7. Mai 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> bin am kommenden Sonntag, 11.05. in Ulm und hätte Lust/Zeit ne Runde zu drehn.



bin samstag leider nicht da. aber wenn du ein navi hast, kann ich dir mal eine schöne tagestour mit den besten trails hier in der gegend geben.. 100km und 2180hm inkl. bin ich nämlich heute gefahren


----------



## lectron (8. Mai 2008)

@jj:Schrubst ja gerade höllisch viele kilometer. Kein Zuhause mehr?
Ich bin momentan froh wenn ich meinen Arbeitsweg bischen ausdehnen kann (bin mal wieder am Heimwerken).
Kannst du mir deinen Track von heute mal zukommen lassen? Hätte man mal alle Trails beisammen.

@Tobsn: Am Sonntag will ich eigentlich endlich mal wieder ne längere Runde drehen. Geplannt ist bei mir aber ein früher start.


----------



## junkyjerk (8. Mai 2008)

@lectron: will die trophy dieses jahr unbedingt schaffen.. und 210km mit 7000hm sind halt ne ansage.. ohne training geht da nix... gib mir mal deine emailadresse, dann schick ich dir den track.


----------



## Tobsn (8. Mai 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> Hi Tobi, na so ein XXXer touren thread ist doch praktisch...   ...


 



junkyjerk schrieb:


> ...navi hast, kann ich dir mal eine schöne tagestour mit den besten trails hier in der gegend geben...


Hab ich. Schick Dir ne PM mit meiner E-Mail.
Danke.  



lectron schrieb:


> @Tobsn: Am Sonntag will ich eigentlich endlich mal wieder ne längere Runde drehen. Geplannt ist bei mir aber ein früher start.


Wann? Wo? Was? 
Bin flexibel, hab den ganzen Tag Zeit.

Gruß 

Tobias


----------



## lectron (8. Mai 2008)

@jj: Obwohls diese Jahr ja auch ein didn't finish shirt gibt .

@tobsn,all: Wenn nicht's mehr dazwischen kommt, würde ich am Sonntag um 9 Starten. Treffpunkt Brücke (siehe Signatur von Kupfermark). Alleine wäre ich wohl so ca. 70 km und 1000hm (runter natürlich nur auf Trails ) gefahren, um dann so gegen 13 Uhr wieder in Ulm zu sein.


----------



## Tobsn (8. Mai 2008)

lectron schrieb:


> @tobsn,all: Wenn nicht's mehr dazwischen kommt, würde ich am Sonntag um 9 Starten. Treffpunkt Brücke ...


Das passt.
Kann man am Roxy Sonntags für umme parken?



lectron schrieb:


> ...(siehe Signatur von Kupfermark)...


Kommte der Kollege auch mit?
Hab Kupfermarkt mal in Finale getroffen bzw. hat sich später rausgestellt, dass man sich getroffen hat 



lectron schrieb:


> ca. 70 km und 1000hm (runter natürlich nur auf Trails ) gefahren, um dann so gegen 13 Uhr wieder in Ulm zu sein.


Hört sich gut an.  

Gruß 

Tobias


----------



## bax75 (8. Mai 2008)

So, wieder zu Hause - dieses mal aber aus dem Krankenhaus...

Man ich kann euch sagen, das war eine *******...
Aber der Reihe nach:

Hab am Samstag wie gepostet meine Erkundungstour(Teil2) gestartet. Auf dem Weg dahin wollte ich nochmal den ersten Trail, den ich in der Woche davor gefunden habe fahren um ein par Fotos zu machen. Gesagt getan, nach Beiningen hoch und ab dafür. Aber noch auf dem ersten Teil der eigentlich nur das "Vorspiel" ist, leg ich mich ab. Fragt nicht wie das 
passieren konnte, ich hab selbt keine Ahnung. Jedenfalls trennen sich Roß und Reiter, Roß bremst clever auf dem weichen Laub neben dem Trail, Reiter zieht clevererweise die Steine auf dem Weg vor und kombiniert sie gekonnt mit dem linken Ellenbogen. Sieht erst gar nicht so schlimm aus, eben ein bischen aufgeschlagen. Also wieder rauf aufs Bike und runter den Trail. In Gerhausen angekommen schau ich mir das ganze mal genauer an und komm zu dem Schluß daß man das evtl. nähen lassen sollte...

-Sprung-

"Ihre Bursa olekrani ist rupturiert! Wir müssen eine Bursektomie unter Vollnarkose vornehmen. Sie bleiben hier, wir nehmen sie stationär auf."

Alles nimmt seinen Lauf... 

Jetzt bin ich wieder zu Hause. Aber ob ich übernächste Woche in Finale Biken kann ist sehr fraglich... Ich könnte eimerweise kotzen

Na jedenfalls hat der Trail jetzt einen Namen: Wie wäre es mit Bursa-Trail. Würde sich doch anbieten, oder?

@Tobsn: Schade, daß ich gerade jetzt ausfalle. Wir haben uns letztes Jahr kurz in Finale getroffen. (kurz vor Orco aufm Trail) Ich hätte gerne mal eine Runde mit Dir hier bei uns gedreht.

@all: Den Bursa-Trail fahren wir gleich als erstes wenn ich wieder fit bin. Nur dann mit Ellenbogen-Protektor...


----------



## junkyjerk (8. Mai 2008)

@bax75: au backe. das hört sich nicht gut an. deshalb gleich mal gute besserung von mir... hoffentlich fällt wenigstens dein finale-urlaub nicht ins wasser. aber ich sag nur eins: vom 13.07.-19.07. sind wir auch in finale. hab mark schon gefragt, vielleicht verschiebt ihr euren finale urlaub ja um 6 wochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (8. Mai 2008)

bax75 schrieb:


> So, wieder zu Hause - dieses mal aber aus dem Krankenhaus...
> 
> @Tobsn: Schade, daß ich gerade jetzt ausfalle. Wir haben uns letztes Jahr kurz in Finale getroffen. (kurz vor Orco aufm Trail) Ich hätte gerne mal eine Runde mit Dir hier bei uns gedreht...



Gute Besserung.  
Hätte mich auch gefreut mit Dir ne Runde zu drehn.

@junkyjerk: Meine Finale Tracks findest Du hier.


----------



## lectron (8. Mai 2008)

@bax: Gute Besserung.
Steine sind einfach zu hart (oder wir zu weich). Irgenwie sollte man sich doch ernsthaft mit Protektoren beschäftigen, geht doch verdammt schnell.
Hoffentlich ist wenigstens Bike und Kamera heil geblieben. 
Falls biken in Finale bei dir ausfällt, könnten wir ja überlegen, ob wir ein paar Tage runterfahrenm wenn jj und km unten sind (nur so eine spontane Idee).


----------



## chickenway-user (8. Mai 2008)

Scheißver****te Erkältung!

@Bax: Bei dir ists ja noch schlimmer, gute Besserung!


----------



## kupfermark (8. Mai 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Kommte der Kollege auch mit?
> Hab Kupfermarkt mal in Finale getroffen bzw. hat sich später rausgestellt, dass man sich getroffen hat



Kollege kann (leider) nicht mitfahren, ist erst wieder ab Juni im Lande und vergnügt sich solang an der Elbe mit Rennrad, Beachclub und geilem Wetter  

@jj: Bist Du auch nix zweimal gefahren??

@bax: kann mir vorstellen, wies Dir geht. Nach all der Planung und Vorfreude sowas..

Gruß
Mark


----------



## lilx (8. Mai 2008)

bax75 schrieb:


> "Ihre Bursa olekrani ist rupturiert! Wir müssen eine Bursektomie unter Vollnarkose vornehmen. Sie bleiben hier, wir nehmen sie stationär auf."



kopf hoch axel!! ne schleimbeutelruptur kann auch nach ner kürzeren zeit wieder fit sein... 
aber ein schöner mist! und auch ausgerechnet noch 15 min vorher mit dir telefoniert und gesagt dass ich nicht mitkomme....

@all: viel spaß am wochenende beim biken! mache mich mal auf den weg richtung spessart, endlich mal wieder heimatluft schnuppern und n bissi die alten trails unter die stollen nehmen.


----------



## junkyjerk (8. Mai 2008)

@kupfermark: nein, ausser der sonderbucher steige und einem anderen anstieg bin ich nix 2mal gefahren. trails bin ich immer unterschiedliche gefahren. waren glaub ich 13 oder 14... übrigens hat heute auch der stefan, der mit nach finale wollte, abgesagt. ist also ein platz definitiv frei für dich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bax75 (9. Mai 2008)

Danke für eure Genesungswünsch. Ich hab jetzt noch eine Woche die Schiene dran, dann kommt sie weg und die Fäden werden gezogen.

Evtl kann ich ja doch noch die ein oder andere Tour in Finale fahren.

Gruß an euch alle!
Axel

PS: Wo in Ulm kauf ich am besten Protektoren? Jemand einen Tip?


----------



## MilanL (9. Mai 2008)

Hi,
ich würde gern am Sonntag oder am Montag ins Allgäu fahren (Umgebubung Immenstadt, Sonthofen) und die Sonne und die Alpen geniessen. Könntet ihr mir paar Trails empfehlen? Aber nicht so hoch, ich denke über 1500m  gibts noch Schnee...     
Danke


----------



## carmin (9. Mai 2008)

bax75 schrieb:


> PS: Wo in Ulm kauf ich am besten Protektoren? Jemand einen Tip?


Schwer.  Vllt hat ja der Uwe (Radweg) ein paar rumliegen; und Jehle müsste sowas doch auch haben.  Oder gibts den Laden in der Karlstraße noch?  Hab meine immer bestellt.  Ist von der Passform ja längst nicht so kritisch wie Helm, Sattel oder Schuhe.

Möchtest jetzt jede Tour in Ulm mit Protektoren fahren?  Auch von mir noch rasche Genesung!


----------



## tbird (9. Mai 2008)

Protektoren bekommst beim Radweg oder beim Jehle .... sonst wüsste ich auch nix. 

Psychobikes sind ja irgendwie weg? 

Gestern bei einer Tour hatte ich übrigens meinen dritten Rahmenbruch an der Kettenstrebe und werde mich damit endgültig von der "Marke" Bulls entfernen. Scheissdreck da....


----------



## carmin (9. Mai 2008)

dritter Rahmenbruch...!  Was hast denn bei den ersten beiden gemacht?


----------



## junkyjerk (10. Mai 2008)

alter schwede, 3 rahmenbrüche sind schon ne ansage, was machst du denn mit deinem bike? 5m-drops?


----------



## gasman (10. Mai 2008)

schaff leider die 0900 h ansage morgen früh nicht. kann erst nachmittags los, so ca. 1400 h. hat da noch jemand lust?
@milanL und alle anderen; ich will auch am montag ins allgäu. konkret mit dem rr über steibis zur hörmoosalm, dann mit rad auf dem buckel zum hochhäderichhaus und dann auf asphalt wieder runter. wenn also jemand auf sowas bock hat (wie schauts aus wurmspecht?), herzliche einladung.


----------



## kupfermark (10. Mai 2008)

bax75 schrieb:


> Aber noch auf dem ersten Teil der eigentlich nur das "Vorspiel" ist, leg ich mich ab...



Nochmal zur Protektoren: Mal ganz ehrlich: Die richtig bescheuerten Stürze passieren doch eh meist dem Schotterweg oder auf Trails mit denen man mit sowas nicht rechnet, weil man sich nicht konzentrieren muß. 
Protektoren hätte man zu dem Zeitpunkt eh noch nicht an, erst bei den richtig kniffligen Stellen. Dann müsste man eigentlich immer mit den Dingern unterwegs sein..

Wünsch euch schöne Pfingsten, ich check hier mal, wie fit die Ossis auf dem Rennrad sind


----------



## Tobsn (10. Mai 2008)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Nochmal zur Protektoren...Dann müsste man eigentlich immer mit den Dingern unterwegs sein...


Die Dinger sind gar nicht so unbequem wie man denkt.
Hatte mir letztes Jahr welche für Finale geholt. Inzwischen gehören die einfach dazu.  
Im Winter bin ich wirklich keinen Meter ohne gefahren. Selbst bei Touren mit über 2000 hm hatte ich sie auch beim Uphill an. 
Jetzt wo es wärmer wird, pack ich sie für längeres Pedalieren wieder in den Rucksack. 

Der Uli (Radsport Breitner) in Burgrieden hat auch immer welche rumliegen.  

Gruß

Tobias


----------



## tbird (10. Mai 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> dritter Rahmenbruch...!  Was hast denn bei den ersten beiden gemacht?



Nichts besonderes. Trails gefahren, bissl Treppen. Eben das, was man mit einem MTB macht. 



junkyjerk schrieb:


> alter schwede, 3 rahmenbrüche sind schon ne ansage, was machst du denn mit deinem bike? 5m-drops?



Nichts anderes, als andere mit ihrem MTB auch machen. *g* Ein oder zwei mal war ich in der Halde, aber nix schlimmes. 

Egal, ich habe seit heut mittag meinen neuen Rahmen, AMS125 von Cube. Natürlich gleich aufgebaut:




(klick for big)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilanL (10. Mai 2008)

gasman schrieb:


> @milanL und alle anderen; ich will auch am montag ins allgäu. konkret mit dem rr über steibis zur hörmoosalm, dann mit rad auf dem buckel zum hochhäderichhaus und dann auf asphalt wieder runter. wenn also jemand auf sowas bock hat (wie schauts aus wurmspecht?), herzliche einladung.



HI,
ich hab nur einen elteren hardtail, ich würde zu langsam für dich. ursprünglich wollte ich mit dem Zug nach Immenstadt fahren und von dort richtung Naturfreundehaus Kempten. Wenn du willst können wir uns morgen irgendwo treffen und beschprechen dein Plan. Schreib SMS wenn du willst, hab meine handy nummer ins mein Profile eingetragen.

Milan


----------



## chickenway-user (10. Mai 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Die Dinger sind gar nicht so unbequem wie man denkt.
> Hatte mir letztes Jahr welche für Finale geholt. Inzwischen gehören die einfach dazu.
> Im Winter bin ich wirklich keinen Meter ohne gefahren. Selbst bei Touren mit über 2000 hm hatte ich sie auch beim Uphill an.
> Jetzt wo es wärmer wird, pack ich sie für längeres Pedalieren wieder in den Rucksack.
> ...



Ja, wenns kalt ist sind Protektoren gut... Aber bei warm trag ich sie nicht so gern. Der härteste Trail der Alpen, Schrittgeschwindigkeit, kein Wind, kein Schatten, 25°-30°C im Schatten (also ein eher theoretischer Wert) und Safety-Jacket. Das war warm sag ich euch.


----------



## wurmspecht (11. Mai 2008)

gasman schrieb:


> schaff leider die 0900 h ansage morgen früh nicht. kann erst nachmittags los, so ca. 1400 h. hat da noch jemand lust?
> @milanL und alle anderen; ich will auch am montag ins allgäu. konkret mit dem rr über steibis zur hörmoosalm, dann mit rad auf dem buckel zum hochhäderichhaus und dann auf asphalt wieder runter. wenn also jemand auf sowas bock hat (wie schauts aus wurmspecht?), herzliche einladung.


Ich will am Montag auch ins Allgäu, allerdings dachte ich an eine Mtb-Runde (keine Lust dazu?), weil ich Samstag schon auf dem Rennrad saß und eher ungeplant in so ein Abenteuer wie Du es beschrieben hast, geraten bin (wahrscheinlich haste letzte Woche zuviel davon erzählt..). Wann wolltest Du los?


----------



## gasman (11. Mai 2008)

@ wurmspecht  + all
ok, milan will ins allgäu, du willst ins allgäu, beide wollt ihr mit dem mtb, also fahr ich auch mit dem mtb.
vorschlag: asphalt rauf, trails runter. konkret auffahrt von oberstaufen über steibis zum hörmoos, rüber richtung hochhäderichhaus und nach süden ne abfahrt suchen. wieder hoch auf der österreichischen seite über die fahrstraße zum hochhäderich und abfahrt über den kojensattel nach riefensberg (soll sehr lustig sein). das dritte mal hoch von ach nach hagspiel und wieder irgenwas zur abfahrt suchen, ist ja genügend auf der karte. wenns dann noch luft hat, rückweg über salmaser höhe. diese regionen dürften inzwischen schneefrei und auch einigermassen trocken sein.
ich schreib milan jetzt mal ne sms. vielleicht hat er lust, sich für eine kennenlernrunde heute 1400 h an der brücke zu treffen. kommt sonst auch noch jemand, wär schön.


----------



## wurmspecht (11. Mai 2008)

Au ja, ich wäre dabei, hast Du Karten? Ich muss mal schauen, ob ich von der Gegend was habe und bringe sie dann mit.
War heute morgen schon unterwegs, weil sich hier nachher noch Besuch angekündigt hat, die haben manche Trails in den Serpentinen mit Baumstämmen und Ästen "präpariert", oder? Anfangs habe ich mir nichts dabei gedacht und die ersten aus dem Weg geräumt, aber es ist dann doch auffällig gewesen.
Wann treffen wir uns morgen am Bahnhof - ich besorg das Bayern-Ticket (Gruppe) und fahr vielleicht schon von Senden nach Ulm, wenn's ok ist.


----------



## Tobsn (11. Mai 2008)

lectron schrieb:


> @tobsn,all: Wenn nicht's mehr dazwischen kommt, würde ich am Sonntag um 9 Starten. Treffpunkt Brücke (siehe Signatur von Kupfermark). Alleine wäre ich wohl so ca. 70 km und 1000hm (runter natürlich nur auf Trails ) gefahren, um dann so gegen 13 Uhr wieder in Ulm zu sein.



Danke fürs mitnehmen und guiden.    
Hat richtig Spaß gemacht und revanchier mich gerne mal mit einer Pfalztour.

Gruß


----------



## gasman (11. Mai 2008)

wir nehmen den 0800 zug. treffen am seiteneingang ca. 0740. ich hab milan schon 2 mülltüten für den gratis bike transport gegeben, wenn du welche brauchst, gib bescheid ich hab noch ein paar zuhause. kompass karte von oberstaufen hab ich, glaub net, dass es mehr braucht. hoffentlich bist du einverstanden mit den asphalt auffahrten.


----------



## wurmspecht (11. Mai 2008)

gasman schrieb:


> wir nehmen den 0800 zug. treffen am seiteneingang ca. 0740. ich hab milan schon 2 mülltüten für den gratis bike transport gegeben, wenn du welche brauchst, gib bescheid ich hab noch ein paar zuhause. kompass karte von oberstaufen hab ich, glaub net, dass es mehr braucht. hoffentlich bist du einverstanden mit den asphalt auffahrten.



Mülltüten? Ich hatte im Winter den Schaffner gefragt, ob man da jetzt echt ein Radticket braucht, der meinte, dass keins nötig sei, die lassen uns kulanterweise so mitfahren, wenn wir vorher freundlich fragen. Ich habe gesagt, dass es nicht viele nette Schaffner wie ihn gebe, und wenn man auf einen Muffel stößt, haben wir Pech oder wie? Aber er hat mir versichert, dass sie die ANWEISUNG haben, uns ohne Radticket mitzunehmen. Tüten habe ich auch keine so großen.


----------



## lectron (11. Mai 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:
			
		

> Hat richtig Spaß gemacht



Dank meines aufmerksamen Begleiteres bin ich immer noch HAC Besitzer . Wäre ärgelich gewesen nach meiner spontanen Bike Anschaffung, gleich wieder investieren zu müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El Martinos (11. Mai 2008)

Kurze Info für die Leute, die zum Naturfreundehaus bei Immenstadt wollen... So hats da am letzten Sonntag ausgesehen, war zum Schluss ne Tiefschneewanderung und vom "Northshoretrail" ;-) über die Wiese hat man noch gar nix gesehen... Weiß nicht, obs diesen Montag schon sooo viel besser ist...


----------



## kupfermark (12. Mai 2008)

lectron schrieb:


> spontanen Bike Anschaffung.



Bilder??


----------



## gasman (12. Mai 2008)

@ el martinos- die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## kupfermark (12. Mai 2008)

So, hier mal ein kurzer Bericht meines ersten Strassenrennen heute:

Der Start war um 9:15. Hätte alles ganz gut gepasst, wenn ich die doofe Ausfahrt nicht verpasst hätte. Um 9:13 hatte ich endlich einen Parkplatz, um 9:15 war mein Bike soweit startklar, also nur noch pullern und zum Start, der grad mal nen Kilometer noch entfernt war. Habs dann grad noch geschafft kurz nach den Vorletzten die Startlinie zu überqueren. 

Anschließend hab ich Pulk für Pulk überholt. Manche haben noch bis zum nächsten Anstieg an meinem Hinterrad gelutscht, aber vor wollte irgendwie kaum jemand. Und wenn, dann ging mir zu sehr das Tempo runter. 

Die letzten 5km waren noch etwas hektisch, da kamen nämlich die erstplazierten der 70km-Strecke von hinten angerauscht. Erst Einer und dann ein ganzer Pulk von locker 30 Fahrern. Hab sie vorbeiziehen lassen, so gut es ging und mich dann drangehängt. 

Wetter und Strecke waren super schön, leider etwas zuwenig Berge. Dieses Windschattengeschnorre nervte mit der Zeit schon. 

Von der Platzierung hab ichs noch irgendwo ins mittlere Drittel geschafft.

Alles in allem ein gelungener Einstieg in die Renn-Saison. 
Ich hoff ihr hattet auch ne schöne Zeit im Allgäu oder sonstwo!

Gruß
Mark


----------



## gasman (12. Mai 2008)

da wahnsinn wie so ne geplante rennradtour in wurzeltrails enden kann. schnee gibts auch noch mehr oder weniger. simma halt durch. oberstaufen ist jedenfalls geeignet nochmal heimgesucht zu werden. es gibt gnadenlos steile anstiege


----------



## junkyjerk (12. Mai 2008)

so bin auch wieder aus freiburg zurück... es war wie immer einfach herrlich... schönste, endlose trails vom rosskopf und vom schauinsland.. einfach geil...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (12. Mai 2008)

tbird schrieb:


> Nichts besonderes. Trails gefahren, bissl Treppen. Eben das, was man mit einem MTB macht.


Ähm, sorry, meine Frage war arg missverständlich... Ich meinte, nach dem dritten Rahmenbruch schmeißt ihn weg, aber wie hast die beiden davor denn repariert?  In der Autowerkstatt schweißen lassen?



kupfermark schrieb:


> Von der Platzierung hab ichs noch irgendwo ins mittlere Drittel geschafft.


Hinter Dir nur Flaschen, vor Dir nur gedopte... (frei nach der Sig eines Forumskollegens)



kupfermark schrieb:


> Ich hoff ihr hattet auch ne schöne Zeit im Allgäu oder sonstwo!


Jepp, sonstwo.  Auch sehr geil da 



junkyjerk schrieb:


> so bin auch wieder aus freiburg zurück... es war wie immer einfach herrlich... schönste, endlose trails vom rosskopf und vom schauinsland.. einfach geil...


Selbst gefunden oder geguidet worden?


----------



## junkyjerk (12. Mai 2008)

selbst gefundene und bereits bekannte...


----------



## tbird (14. Mai 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> Ähm, sorry, meine Frage war arg missverständlich... Ich meinte, nach dem dritten Rahmenbruch schmeißt ihn weg, aber wie hast die beiden davor denn repariert?  In der Autowerkstatt schweißen lassen?



asoo nein ... der rahmen wurde immer umgetauscht bzw der hinterbau wurde getauscht. 

aber jetzt hab ich die faxen dicke von dieser bescheuerten firma, die ned mal für 2 jahre ersatzteile lagert ...


----------



## kupfermark (20. Mai 2008)

Was ist denn hier los?? Der UTT rutscht ab! Geht ihr da unten überhaupt noch biken? Oder kommt ihr vor lauter biken nicht mehr zum spammen?

Ich bin grad neben dem Radeln noch bißchen beim joggen. Am Sonntag war ein Halbmarathon, bei dem sogar fast alle Kreuzungen prima ausgeschildert waren. Bis auf eine, deshalb bin ich auch nen knappen Kilometer mehr gelaufen als die locals hier 

@jj: läuft das Training noch? Ich bin schon gespannt, wie ich mit dem MTB wieder die Berge hochkomm. Bei den normalen Ausfahrten hier kommt man auf keine 100hm auf 70km, wenn man sich nicht gerade vorher durch die Hügel  von Blankenese quält...

 Gruß MK


----------



## junkyjerk (20. Mai 2008)

@kupfermark: training läuft.. hatte eine kleine erkältung, die ich erstmal auskuriert habe. heute wieder 120km mit 1800hm mit dem rennrad gedreht, das selbe morgen nochmal. dann gehts samstag an den gardasee.. hoffentlich wird das wetter dort besser, als es im moment in den vorhersagen ist. und mein neuer rahmen ist mitte juni hoffentlich auch startbereit.


----------



## chickenway-user (20. Mai 2008)

Ich hab vorgestern den Tobsn am Gardasee getroffen  

Einfach so zufällig am Brione beim hochkurbeln...

Hier noch ein bisschen Bericht...


----------



## junkyjerk (21. Mai 2008)

bin ab samstag auch am gardasee und das wetter macht mir auch sorgen... der scheissregen soll ja die ganze nächste woche da unten bleiben... ich glaub, ich muss :kotz:


----------



## junkyjerk (21. Mai 2008)

@tbird: hab in deiner gallery gesehen, dass du nen kletterbaum für katzen hast, wo sind die fotos von den süssen viechern? ich liebe katzen... man könnte auch sagen vergöttern.


----------



## lilx (21. Mai 2008)

und ich dachte hier postet keiner mehr, weil ihr schon alle am Gardasee seid...

auf jeden fall für alle die im urlaub sind, bzw auf dem weg, viel spaß und super wetter!!! beneide euch schon alle, wird aber bei mir leiderin nächster zeit nix mit wegfahren  
an alle die auch hier bleiben, sobald das wetter wieder besser ist muss hier aber mal weider mehr aktivität gezeigt werden...


----------



## MGN (21. Mai 2008)

... irgendwie trau ich mich bei euch gar nicht mit zu kommen ... Ich glaub da könnt ich gar net mithalten. Drehe halt immer so meine Runden hier ab Burlafingen über Weißenhorn Senden Ulm . Sind dann immer so 60 km in ca. 2 std.... 

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbird (21. Mai 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @tbird: hab in deiner gallery gesehen, dass du nen kletterbaum für katzen hast, wo sind die fotos von den süssen viechern? ich liebe katzen... man könnte auch sagen vergöttern.



hoffe das reicht: http://tbird-oc.de/?page_id=7&file=blacky/


----------



## carmin (21. Mai 2008)

MGN schrieb:


> ... irgendwie trau ich mich bei euch gar nicht mit zu kommen ... Ich glaub da könnt ich gar net mithalten. Drehe halt immer so meine Runden hier ab Burlafingen über Weißenhorn Senden Ulm . Sind dann immer so 60 km in ca. 2 std....



Moment... mit 30 km/h willst nicht mithalten können...?  Du sprichst schon von MTB?  Vielleicht setzt Dich mal mit kupfermark in Verbindung.


----------



## MGN (21. Mai 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> Moment... mit 30 km/h willst nicht mithalten können...?  Du sprichst schon von MTB?  Vielleicht setzt Dich mal mit kupfermark in Verbindung.




ist ja auch alles noch etwas flach und ohne größere Höhenmeter  jo aber mit dem MTB


----------



## junkyjerk (21. Mai 2008)

tbird schrieb:


> hoffe das reicht: http://tbird-oc.de/?page_id=7&file=blacky/



süsse mieze...


----------



## kupfermark (21. Mai 2008)

Klingt das denn immer so schnell, was von den Touren hier berichtet wird?  

Bis jetzt ist doch noch jeder mitgekommen und wenn jemand beim rauf-und runterfahren etwas vorsichtiger ist, wurde das auch noch nie übel genommen. Da wird gewartet und solang über irgendeinen Blödsinn geredet.. 

So sieht z.B. ne Tour zum Schelklinger Turm aus, das war im März mit Lilx:


----------



## HypnoKröte (21. Mai 2008)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Bis jetzt ist doch noch jeder mitgekommen und wenn jemand beim rauf-und runterfahren etwas vorsichtiger ist, wurde das auch noch nie übel genommen. Da wird gewartet und solang über irgendeinen Blödsinn geredet..



Kann ich nur bestätigen  .Und wenn ich nemme konnte bin ich alleine durchs Lautertal zurück geradelt .


----------



## junkyjerk (22. Mai 2008)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Kann ich nur bestätigen  .Und wenn ich nemme konnte bin ich alleine durchs Lautertal zurück geradelt .



aber nächstes mal mit helm gelle?


----------



## carmin (22. Mai 2008)

kupfermark schrieb:


> So sieht z.B. ne Tour zum Schelklinger Turm aus, das war im März mit Lilx:


Ist das eine Banane am Blaufels...? *g*

Hat hier jemand Lust, am Samstag mit uns den Georg-Fahrbach-Weg zu fahren?  Wir fahren nach Karte, die Tour dürfte daher einen stark explorativen Charakter haben.  Könnten bis 100 km werden, möglicherweise plus Übernachtung und weitere 40-60 km auf dem Limesweg am Sonntag.


----------



## HypnoKröte (22. Mai 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> aber nächstes mal mit helm gelle?



Jo bin schon fleißig am suchen, kann mir jmd. nen Helm empfehlen der an den Seiten nicht so weit nach unten ragt? (hab da noch ne Phobie von der Bundeswehr und kann es nicht leiden mich selbst atmen zu hören )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lilx (22. Mai 2008)

bin mir zwar jetzt nicht sicher wer "uns" ist, das mit samstag hört sich schon gut an.  
wäre dabei!  problem ist nur das mit dem übernachten. muss leider am sonntag vormittag wieder in ulm sein, was somit heißt, dass ich mich um ne rückfahrt per zug noch kümmern muss. sollte aber denke mal kein allzu großes problem sein. muss dann nur wissen wo wir aufhören (zwecks bahnhof)

falls einer von euch noch ein gps hat, hab da mal kurz gesucht und 
http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/view.php/action.view/entity.detail/key.1567/Mountainbike.1567.html
gefunden. (ist nur so ne idee, könnte aber nicht schlecht sein.

max


----------



## junkyjerk (22. Mai 2008)

so bin auch wieder daheim, hab mir heute die schmiechtalrunde mal andersrum gegeben, jetzt bin ich aber platt.

@hypnokröte: schau dir doch mal den specialized decibel an, mit dem bin ich sehr zufrieden.

@samstagbiker: viel spass euch beim biken, ich hoffe noch auf gutes wetter am gardasee.


----------



## carmin (22. Mai 2008)

lilx schrieb:


> bin mir zwar jetzt nicht sicher wer "uns" ist, das mit samstag hört sich schon gut an.


Bis jetzt nur nette Leute und Freunde des gemütlichen Trailgenusses 



lilx schrieb:


> wäre dabei!  problem ist nur das mit dem übernachten. muss leider am sonntag vormittag wieder in ulm sein, was somit heißt, dass ich mich um ne rückfahrt per zug noch kümmern muss. sollte aber denke mal kein allzu großes problem sein. muss dann nur wissen wo wir aufhören (zwecks bahnhof)


Ok, das wird kein Problem sein.  Wenn Ihr zu dritt von Ulm kommt, lohnt sich ein BaWü-Ticket, dann ist Deine Rückfahrt schon mal mit abgedeckt.  Ich kann Dir im Moment natürlich nicht sagen, wann wir wo sind (wie gesagt, explorativ ), aber Rückfahrmöglichkeiten gibts stündlich im Murrtal (Sulzbach(Murr) oder Murrhardt) oder wieder ab Öhringen (via Hn).



lilx schrieb:


> falls einer von euch noch ein gps hat, hab da mal kurz gesucht und
> http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/view.php/action.view/entity.detail/key.1567/Mountainbike.1567.html
> gefunden. (ist nur so ne idee, könnte aber nicht schlecht sein.


Jipp, das war auch eine unserer Planungsgrundlagen, aber wir ham kein Gips... (Wenn Du hast, gerne mitbringen!)  Ich schick Dir mal die Karten per E-Mail.

ps: Tom plädiert grade für Abfahrt 6:55 in Ulm.


----------



## Freizeitbiker (22. Mai 2008)

hm, vielleicht ist das hier mal die möglichkeit, eine antwort auf eine von mir schon länger und öfters gestellte frage zu bekommen ...

kennt jemand einen schönen weg von laichingen nach ulm? ich würde gerne über blaubeuren und blaustein nach ulm fahren, jedoch konnte mir bislang keiner eine schöne route nennen.

vielleicht gibt es ja hier ein paar "locals", die sich in der gegend auskennen und mir weiterhelfen können


----------



## carmin (22. Mai 2008)

Zwischen Laichingen und Seißen kenn ich auch keine Singletracks.  Von dort gibts diverse schöne Abfahrten nach Blaubeuren.  Vielleicht fragst mal junkyjerk, ob er Dir seine gps-Daten zuschickt, denn öffentlich Traildetails preiszugeben ist immer etwas heikel.

Oder was verstehst Du unter "schöner Route"?  Wenn Du gern Schotter fährst, würde ich von Laichingen nach Heroldstatt fahren und dann ins Tiefental.  200 hm auf 10 km, lässt sich schön heizen 

Im Sinne eines höheren Trailanteils ists aber möglicherweise schlauer, Du bleibst in Seißen auf der Höhe, fährst über Ziegelhütte nach Sonderbuch und nimmst von dort den Weg, der in der Wanderkarte (vom SAV) mit einem roten Y gekennzeichnet ist.


----------



## lilx (22. Mai 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> ps: Tom plädiert grade für Abfahrt 6:55 in Ulm.



Tom? glaube ich nicht dass ich kenne, soll aber kein problem darstellen  
Trailräuber sind immer super...

sagt einfach hier noch bescheid wann und wo wir uns dann genau treffen und ich finde mich dann einfach da ein.
Rückfahrt ab Öhringen habe ich mir auch schon angesehen und mit Bawü-ticket natürlich super. 
jetzt nur noch gutes wetter und dann passts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurmspecht (23. Mai 2008)

lilx schrieb:


> sagt einfach hier noch bescheid wann und wo wir uns dann genau treffen und ich finde mich dann einfach da ein.



Der Zug fähr um 6:55, ist aber schon um 6:44 auf Gleis 6. Ich würde das BaWü-Ticket besorgen und wenn Ihr wollt, gleich alle Radtickets. Würde 6:45 am hinteren Bahnhofseingang vorschlagen, oder?


----------



## El Martinos (23. Mai 2008)

@Freizeitbiker:

Von Machtolsheim bzw. Merklingen aus kommst du ins Lange Tal. Von da ab hast du ne schöne Schotterabfahrt bis nach Lautern, die auch immer leicht bergab geht (ähnlich wie im Tiefental).


----------



## MGN (23. Mai 2008)

hehe ok dann werd ich mich demnächst vermutlich mal einer Anfängergruppe bei euch anschließen  

zwecks GPS, was habt Ihr denn so für Geräte. Das Edge 705 ist zwar echt sehr gut denke ich, allerdings echt teuer und die Topo´s kosten ja auch nochmal 130-200 Euro (so über den Daumen geschlagen  )

MFG

MGN


----------



## junkyjerk (23. Mai 2008)

ich hab das etrex vista hcx gekauft, kostet im moment ca. 220â¬. super ding.


----------



## carmin (23. Mai 2008)

jj, wat les ich da, ein LV unterwegs...?  Diese Dinger breiten sich aber gut aus zur Zeit 

Dein Avatar hab ich ja auch schon auf mich wirken lassen.


----------



## junkyjerk (23. Mai 2008)

@carmin: jupp. mitte juni hab ich mein lv hoffentlich, bin schon gespannt, hab nur gutes drüber gehört.

@all: viel spass beim biken euch allen, bin ab samstag morgen in italien...


----------



## carmin (24. Mai 2008)

Dir auch, das Wetter bessert sich ja schon...


----------



## bax75 (24. Mai 2008)

So, wieder zurück aus Finale Ligure.

Biken ging zum Glück trotz Ellenbogen ganz gut - nur vom Kopf her ists manchmal etwas schwierig wenn man so einen Schrecken hinter sich hat.

Leider war auch dort das Wetter ziemlich bescheiden. Regnerisch und wolkig. Trails waren zum Teil sehr ausgewaschen. Sogar die Jungs vom Shuttleservice sind nicht gefahren. Ganz oben war ich darum nur ein mal (Isallo Extasi). Dafür konnten wir die Manie ausgiebig be-biken.

Bis die Tage!
Gruß Axel

@jj: Glückwunsch zum Liteville! Willkommen im Club! Hast Du das Teil in RAL oder in Eloxal bestellt?


----------



## Tobsn (24. Mai 2008)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Ich hab vorgestern den Tobsn am Gardasee getroffen
> Einfach so zufällig am Brione beim hochkurbeln...
> Hier noch ein bisschen Bericht...



Dann muss ich wohl bald mal wieder nach Ulm zu ner Tour kommen.  
Kenne ja jetzt schon die halbe Ulmer Manschaft.

@chickenway-user: Kann nur bestätigen. Der Brione war nach dem Regen schwieriger zu fahren als während des Regens.
Kann aber daran liegen, dass ich während des Regens gar nichts vom Trail gesehen hab und nur dem fließenden Wasser hinter her gefahren bin.


----------



## junkyjerk (25. Mai 2008)

@bax75: hab mein liteville in ral 9010 bestellt, will meine alten teile vom bergamont umbauen. einsatzbereich marathon/tour.

@all: wetter hier am gardasee ist echt nicht schlecht. heute hats zum ersten mal ein wenig genieselt, ab morgen solls richtig gut werden.. haben schon wieder geile trails gefahren.. z.t. wirklich sehr ansprucksvoll. hoffentlich schaff ich es, mal ein paar fotos zu machen, track hab ich auf jeden fall aufgezeichnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (25. Mai 2008)

sodele, zurück vom gardasee. hatten ne woche lang seeehr durchwachsenes wetter. am freitag morgen hats um 6 noch gereget ohne ende. um 9 hab ich mich aufs rr gesetzt und bin mal los richtung norden. wetter wurd immer besser, bin bis sterzing gekommen. 190 km. gestern von sterzing über innsbruck, leutasch, garmisch, ettal, steingaden nach lechbruck. wieder 190. heute heim. 130 km. kein tropfen regen. hab noch nicht mal zum runterfahren vom brenner die windweste angezogen. hatte aber leider wegen der unsicheren wetterlage in norditalien volle ausrüstung dabei. einschließlich warme wechselklamotten. war alles ok trotz dem rucksack, nur der anstieg nach leutasch war brutal anstrengend. hoffentlich kann ich die form bis ende juni halten, wenn ich nochmal zum biken nach südtirol gehe.


----------



## carmin (25. Mai 2008)

Hey, Lago--Ulm in drei Tagen ist echt respektabel.  Und ist mir extrem sympathisch, seine Freizeit ohne PKW zu gestalten 

Jo, wir sind auch zurück vom GFW.  Abgesehen von der schmalen Regenfront heute Früh war das Wetter ja phantastisch.  Die hier versprochenen 40--50 Prozent Singletrack-Anteil stimmen leider nicht, auch die 30 Prozent, von denen hier die Rede ist, halte ich noch für zu hoch gegriffen (bspw ist die Auffahrt nach Sulzbach nicht ausschließlich Singletack).  Andererseits stellt sich die Frage, wie viel man auf einer quer durchs Land gelegten Route realistischerweise erwarten kann.  Unterm Strich trotzdem eine sehr abwechslungsreiche Strecke mit etlichen mal flowigen, mal technischen Passagen.  Nach rund 80 km gestern gut fertig gewesen.  Heute haben wir nördlich Neuhütten dann via HW8 auf den Limesweg gewechselt, der uns dann wieder nach Süden (Murrhardt) gebracht hat -- mit einem beachtlichen Singletrackanteil.  So viele schöne Wege so nah...  An beiden Tagen fast keine Wanderer gesehen.

Kleine Notiz am Rande: Im Aufstellen skurriler Schilder stehen die Schwaben den Chinesen nichts nach:


----------



## bax75 (27. Mai 2008)

@jj: Hast Du gleich das neue Liteville 901 bestellt oder?


----------



## kupfermark (27. Mai 2008)

Boah, schickes Teil! Aber das wird dann eher Juni 09..


----------



## HypnoKröte (27. Mai 2008)

@ JJ-Habe auch vor mir ein leichtes Fully aufzubauen, da kommts gelegen dass du dir nen Liteville zulegst, will mal eins von näher beurteilen.


----------



## bax75 (28. Mai 2008)

@HypnoKröte: Kannst ja auch zu Achim im Bikeshop am Karlsplatz gehen, da steht eins rum. Alternativ gehen wir mal zusammen radeln, dann kannste auch eins bewundern


----------



## HypnoKröte (28. Mai 2008)

Das sollten wir dann mal machen


----------



## tbird (28. Mai 2008)

Das Liteville beim Achim ist wirklich Hammer ... leider auch Hammer teuer


----------



## HypnoKröte (28. Mai 2008)

Jo das beim Achim ist echt Geil, allerdings auch ziemlich groß.  
Deshalb freu ich mich auf JJ sein Liteville.Wird wohl ein S?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (29. Mai 2008)

nein, meinen liteville-rahmen hab ich in grösse m bestellt, sollte in ca. 2 wochen da sein. hoffentlich....

das liteville am karlsplatz find ich persönlich nicht so toll, zumindest die gabel ist müll.


----------



## tbird (29. Mai 2008)

stÃ¼mmt ... bei einem 2kâ¬-rahmen sollte auch eine entsprechende gabel verbaut sein


----------



## HypnoKröte (29. Mai 2008)

Sry tbird aber die Gabel die verbaut ist kostet auch an die 800-1000 Euro , also nix mit billig. Rein Optisch find ich sieht se aus wie ne zu kurz geratenen Dorado.


----------



## tbird (29. Mai 2008)

jaja teuer isse schon ^^

aber naja ...

mein nächstes wird wahrscheinlich eh n rotwild ...


----------



## HypnoKröte (29. Mai 2008)

Ich schwanke noch zwischen RR und Fully.Falls Fully dann Liteville oder RM Element


----------



## carmin (29. Mai 2008)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Ich schwanke noch zwischen RR und Fully.


Vergleichbarer Einsatzbereich, RR marginal leichter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (29. Mai 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> Vergleichbarer Einsatzbereich, RR marginal leichter.



Du hast schon mitbekommen dass ich n Hardtail besitze ? also wieso diese unterschwellige Ironie? 

Das 2. Bike soll einfach nochmal ne andere Richtung vorgeben mehr nicht.


----------



## gasman (29. Mai 2008)

gutes wetter bis zum wochenende gemeldet. gibts hier noch jemand, der net blos postet, sondern auch fährt. am sonntag. milan scheint auch zeit zu haben. allgäu wär mir jetzt bisserl zu stressig, mir reicht auch was hier ums eck. was ist das für ein spot in gerhausen? kennt den jemand, der lust hat sich mit hinzumaulen


----------



## lilx (29. Mai 2008)

gasman schrieb:


> gibts hier noch jemand, der net blos postet, sondern auch fährt.
> hinzumaulen



hey endlich hört man auch mal wieder was von dir  
schon eine erschreckend lange absenz gewesen..

hinmaulen?? bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher was du damit meinst. aber wenn es heißen soll, dass du ne runde planst wäre ich schon dabei, vorausgesetzt mein knie macht mit (morgen erst noch mal warten, habe da warscheinlich ne bänderansatzreitzung bzw innenband-enzündung / zumindest ne blöde sache)
aber wenn ich mich fit fühle bin ich am start. 
vll kommt ja sonst auch noch jemand mit



HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Du hast schon mitbekommen dass ich n Hardtail besitze ? also wieso diese unterschwellige Ironie?


denke nicht, dass carmin die person ist die dich da mit ironie angreifen möchte.. und ich glaube, dass du ein hardtail besitzt hat bisher jeder mitbekommen..


----------



## MGN (29. Mai 2008)

So nachdem ich gestern Mittag noch 65 km nach der Arbeit geradelt bin und auf einmal in Illertissen rauskahm ^^ ohne zu wissen dass ich da hinwollte   wollt ich mal fragen ob Ihr mir mal ne Strecke sagen könntet die es sich lohnt zu fahren.. so ca 60 km ab Burlafingen oder Neu-Ulm dass ich mich am WE wieder bissi austoben kann....

Noch ne kurze Geschichte:

Als ich gestern über Finningen (Feldwege) nach Burlafingen zurück gefahren bin, stand auf einmal ein Maserati mitten auf dem Weg... Als ich näher kahm stand ein Typ im weissen Muskelshirt neben dem Auto und eine Frau ca. 20 nicht wirklich viel an... kniete vor Ihm in Stöckelschuhe Tigerminirock (aber schon eher nur ein breiterer Gürtel  ^^) und obenrum nur eine art 20 cm breiter Brustgürtel eine Blondine ^^....  Als ich vorbeigefahren bin waren diese doch sehr erschrocken ;9... Als dann 2 minuten später auch noch 2 Traktoren vorbeigekommen sind, packten Sie auch Ihre Sachen... schon sehr lustig was man so alles beim Biken erlebt *grins*

MFG


----------



## gasman (29. Mai 2008)

@lilx-hinmaulen=lustiges geschehen, wenn menschlicher körper und erdboden aufeinandertreffen und dabei kinetische energie in reibungswärme umgesetzt wird (gesetz vom erhalt der energie) ; kann passieren z.b. mit rr, oder ht, oder fully. kamma sich auch was bei brechen, wäxt aber meistens wieder grad zusammen, hauptsache, dem rad passiert nix. hinmaulen ist eine spezialität von mir. junkyjerk hat gesagt, bei keinem krachts so schön wie bei mir, wenn ich aufschlage.
bänderansätze und vor allem innenbänder sollte man übrigens keinesfalls zu lange ruhigstellen, das führt zu chronischen schäden und die willst du dir doch im jugendlichen alter nicht einhandeln.


----------



## kupfermark (29. Mai 2008)

gasman schrieb:


> @lilx-hinmaulen=lustiges geschehen, wenn menschlicher körper und erdboden aufeinandertreffen und dabei kinetische energie in reibungswärme umgesetzt wird (gesetz vom erhalt der energie).



hinmaulen, auf englisch auch faceplant genannt.
Sportartübergreifende Beispiele dafür findet man bei youtube.


----------



## carmin (30. Mai 2008)

o-o, jetzt muss schon jemand vermitteln, weil ich so unanständig war.  sorry.

gasman: Fahren tut doch jeder, der hier postet, soweit ers zeitlich und gesundheitlich hinbekommt.  Gerhausen kennst doch, sind wir auch schon einige Male runter, aber einen ganzen Nachmittag wirst da nicht verbringen wollen.

Dass man eine geriatrisch induzierte exterozeptive Desensibilisierung mit semi-autoaggressiven epidermischen Abrasuren oder gar Frakturen kompensiert... gilt das als Therapie? (Sorry für eine eventuell dumme Frage, bin kein Arzt.)


----------



## dechfrax (30. Mai 2008)

Moin,

falls Ihr am Sonntag noch nicht wisst, wohin, und mal was anderes kennenlernen wollt, kommt doch einfach mal nach Kirchheim/Teck.

Diesen Sonntag soll's zum MTB-Rennen nach Böhringen gehen, üblicherweise haben wir keine so konkreten Ziele, sondern sind meistens auf der Alb unterwegs.

Also wenn Euch das Allgäu zu weit ist, dann lade ich Euch ein, Euch doch mal den Nordtrauf der Alb anzuschauen. Wir (von 3 bis 30 Leute) treffen uns jeden Sonntag in Kirchheim am Parkplatz "Ziegelwasen" (neben dem Hotel "zum Fuchsen") um 9:30 Uhr. 

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## pinnback (30. Mai 2008)

guden. also ich wär auch dabei, bin neu in ulm und hab in zwei wochen mein bike hier. wann steht denn wieder ne tour an? und wer kommt mit und wo gehts los? regen is mir wurscht, ich bin ja MTB'ler und kein klappradfahrer!

grüsse willemsen


----------



## chickenway-user (30. Mai 2008)

Endlich wieder geiles Wetter zum radeln!

Ne, bin grad nach meiner ersten Klausur dies Semester (ich hab immerhin schon am Mittwoch erfahren das sie heut ist) im Regen heimgeradelt und hatte dabei ein breites Grinsen im Gesicht...

Ich sag das ja irgendwie nur ungern, aber hoffentlich regnets noch ein wenig - wobei, hat schon wieder aufgehört. Schade eigentlich.

Ich grill heut abend, will wer vorbeikommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbird (30. Mai 2008)

wir sind heut bei unserer tour auch dick ins gewitter reingekommen xD

bis auf ~20minunten, die wirklich unfahrbar waren (und wir in einer garage schutz gefunden haben) wars aber doch erträglich. ob man nun von unten oder von oben nass wird ... egal


----------



## junkyjerk (31. Mai 2008)

hier am gardasee hats heute auch zum ersten mal richtig geregnet, geschüttet und gewittert, zum glück zum einzigen mal und am letzten tag unseres urlaubs. bilder folgen demnächst, nen geilen track übern tremalzo kann ich auch anbieten. bis die tage, starte am sonntag noch in offenburg.


----------



## wurmspecht (31. Mai 2008)

gasman schrieb:


> gutes wetter bis zum wochenende gemeldet. gibts hier noch jemand, der net blos postet, sondern auch fährt. am sonntag. milan scheint auch zeit zu haben. allgäu wär mir jetzt bisserl zu stressig, mir reicht auch was hier ums eck. was ist das für ein spot in gerhausen? kennt den jemand, der lust hat sich mit hinzumaulen



Lust hätte ich morgen auch, kann aber erst heute abend sagen, ob ich mich körperlich noch dazu fähig fühle. Wann wolltet Ihr denn starten? Und wo?


----------



## gasman (31. Mai 2008)

sozialverträglicher vorschlag, damit auch alle auspennen können: start 10 h brücke, regional alles abklappern was da ist, am nachmittag wieder heim.
checke heut abend mal das echo.


----------



## tbird (31. Mai 2008)

das hört sich gut an. mal wieder richtig auspowern wär geil xD


----------



## HypnoKröte (31. Mai 2008)

tbird schrieb:


> wir sind heut bei unserer tour auch dick ins gewitter reingekommen xD
> 
> bis auf ~20minunten, die wirklich unfahrbar waren (und wir in einer garage schutz gefunden haben) wars aber doch erträglich. ob man nun von unten oder von oben nass wird ... egal



Grad zu dem Zeitpunkt war ich aufm Eselsberg und dabei Richtung Innenstadt zu düsen. 

Als ich daheim angekommen war, war ich von einem Taucher nicht mehr zu unterscheiden.


----------



## tbird (31. Mai 2008)

das kann ich mir vorstellen ... das war alles andere als schön xD


----------



## lilx (31. Mai 2008)

gasman schrieb:


> 10 h brücke



am start


----------



## MilanL (31. Mai 2008)

gasman schrieb:


> start 10 h brücke



werde dort sein

Milan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MGN (31. Mai 2008)

wie viel km wollt ihr morgen ca. fahren ^^ und wie Anspruchsvoll ? Schön gemütlich den shcönen Iller Radwanderweg  oder ab in die Höhe...  dann würde ich evtl auch kommen...

MFG


----------



## gasman (31. Mai 2008)

also bis denne


----------



## wurmspecht (31. Mai 2008)

gasman schrieb:


> sozialverträglicher vorschlag, damit auch alle auspennen können: start 10 h brücke, regional alles abklappern was da ist, am nachmittag wieder heim.
> checke heut abend mal das echo.



Ich komme nicht mit. Viel Spaß Euch allen morgen.


----------



## dechfrax (31. Mai 2008)

Ruggi schrieb:


> hi @ all,
> 
> ist von euch mal einer den HW1 oder den neuen x-ring gefahren? was lohnt mehr? ;-)


Bin diese Woche einen Teil des HW1 oben am Bosler (bei Weilheim/Teck) gefahren: auf alle Fälle lohnender als die ausgeschilderte Alb-Cross-Strecke, weil Singletrail anstelle von Schotterautobahn.

Also wenn ausgeschilderte Route, dann HW1.

Grüße
medc17


----------



## tbird (1. Juni 2008)

*gääähn*

schon jemand wach hier?


----------



## junkyjerk (1. Juni 2008)

so, wieder aus offenburg zurück. geile orga, scheiss-strecke wie immer (keine trails), aber meine vorjahreszeit um 40min unterboten. heute 6:02h für die 110km und 3420hm gebraucht, und viele litevilles gesehen und überholt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbird (1. Juni 2008)

boah ... und ich war grad sooo stolz dass ich die 76km und 1200hm (sinds dann doch noch geworden als ich daheim war) überlebt hab *fg*


----------



## gasman (1. Juni 2008)

@ tbird -sorry, aber den zahn muss ich dir ziehen. vom blautal auf den eselsberg sinds im leben keine 300 hm. bis zur brücke im blautal hatten wir ein bisserl mehr als 900 hm. also unter brüdern hast den tausender geschafft. is doch auch mal was odr?
@junkyjerk -siehste was so ein paar runtergeschrubbte rr kilometer ausmachen können. gratuliere.
@carmin -hey alter, hab heut der gaudi halber mal die big betty von dir vorne am ht montiert. meine fresse, wenn de da die gabel rausfährst denkst du du sitzt im schaukelstuhl hüpf:. hatte nur 1,9 bar reingemacht. ok braucht ein bisserl mehr kraft, als mit nem nobby, aber die investier ich gerne. der komfort ist unschlagbar. die treppen nach dem kreuz und auch am schelklinger turm bin ich noch nie so wenig gerüttelt worden wie heute. der reifen ist unschlagbar. leider ist der rahmen hinten zu eng. da streift ja schon der 2.3er an der strebe. sonst würd ich sofort noch so ein teil auch hinten draufmachen.


----------



## tbird (1. Juni 2008)

> @ tbird -sorry, aber den zahn muss ich dir ziehen. vom blautal auf den eselsberg sinds im leben keine 300 hm. bis zur brücke im blautal hatten wir ein bisserl mehr als 900 hm. also unter brüdern hast den tausender geschafft. is doch auch mal was odr?



war ja nicht nur zum eselsberg.

ich bin hoch zur uni, dann nach lehr, wieder runter lehrer tal, hoch nach böfingen übers örlinger tal. das sind etwa 250 hm (bin die strecke schon oft gefahren.)

passt also meine 1200hm


----------



## kupfermark (1. Juni 2008)

Huh, jetzt wird aber hoch gepokert mit den ganzen Zahlen...

Ich kann auch noch Meine vom Freitag beitragen: 142hm bei 66km  

Anstrengend wars trotzdem


----------



## tbird (2. Juni 2008)

hehe ... geschwindigkeit ist ja ein nicht zu unterschätzender faktor *G*


----------



## junkyjerk (2. Juni 2008)

@kupfermark: bist ja bald wieder in ulm und dann ne woche am gardasee, da kannste dann wieder hm schrubben.


----------



## bax75 (2. Juni 2008)

Hoi zämma,

ich geh heut Nachmittag mal wieder eine lockere Runde drehen. Wenn sich jemand anschliessen möchte ist er herzlich eingeladen! 
Treffpunkt 16:00 Uhr hier oder bei Bedarf nach Vereinbarung am Bahnhof Herrlingen etwas später.

Wer kommt mit?
Gruß Axel


----------



## MilanL (2. Juni 2008)

na gestern war es super, so in eine Gruppe hab ich schon lange nicht gefahren.
Zu der gestrige Frage wie es bei uns aussieht...wie ich gesagt habe: grün, bergig, felsig...Auf unsere Verein-webpage könnt ihr paar Bilder sehen.



> ich geh heut Nachmittag mal wieder eine lockere Runde drehen. Wenn sich jemand anschliessen möchte ist er herzlich eingeladen!
> Treffpunkt 16:00 Uhr hier


Schade, ich habe mein Bike nicht in der Arbeit, sonst wäre ich mit dir gefahren...ich gehe morgen nachmitags ein bisschen radfahren..  

Milan


----------



## junkyjerk (2. Juni 2008)

meine mtb liegen zerlegt in diversen kellern rum, mein singlespeed wurde für den gardasee-urlaub ausgeschlachtet (gabel, lenker, bremsen und laufräder in bike von nem kumpel eingebaut) und die teile von meinem bergamont warten auf den neuen rahmen. meine reba muss auch mal zum service, die will ich noch auf 115mm hochtraveln lassen. passt dann wohl ein wenig besser ins liteville... also die nächsten wochen nur rennrad.. leider


----------



## junkyjerk (2. Juni 2008)

so, hier mal ein paar bilder vom gardasee. 2 von der auffahrt zum tremalzo, eines vom trail wieder runter richtung vesio...

















die abfahrt ist der hammer, s2-s4, im oberen bereich waldboden, dann schottrig mit spitzkehren, dann wieder ein schmaler trail am abhang, zum schluss ständig flussdurchquerungen mit nasse-füsse-garantie.. absoluter hammertrail, mein liebling am gardasee

gps-daten auf wunsch verfügbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (2. Juni 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> meine mtb liegen zerlegt in diversen kellern rum, mein singlespeed wurde für den gardasee-urlaub ausgeschlachtet (gabel, lenker, bremsen und laufräder in bike von nem kumpel eingebaut) und die teile von meinem bergamont warten auf den neuen rahmen. meine reba muss auch mal zum service, die will ich noch auf 115mm hochtraveln lassen. passt dann wohl ein wenig besser ins liteville... also die nächsten wochen nur rennrad.. leider



Die nächsten Wochen??? Bis Chemnitz muss dein Bergamont oder schon Liteville wieder in Schuss sein, mit nem RR kommst da keine Runde weit  Freu mich jetzt schon wie bolle!!! Heute abend noch der erste NightRide seid langem..... es wird ernst! Nächste Woche nur noch einkaufen (der Rest ist bereits geplant und gebucht) und schon kanns losgehen  

PS: zu eurer WE-Statistik kann ich den Fichtelgebirgsmarathon beitragen: 70km, 3h13undpaarSekunden, 1.800hm


----------



## junkyjerk (2. Juni 2008)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Die nächsten Wochen??? Bis Chemnitz muss dein Bergamont oder schon Liteville wieder in Schuss sein, mit nem RR kommst da keine Runde weit  Freu mich jetzt schon wie bolle!!! Heute abend noch der erste NightRide seid langem..... es wird ernst! Nächste Woche nur noch einkaufen (der Rest ist bereits geplant und gebucht) und schon kanns losgehen
> 
> PS: zu eurer WE-Statistik kann ich den Fichtelgebirgsmarathon beitragen: 70km, 3h13undpaarSekunden, 1.800hm



da mach ich mir weniger sorgen, zur not leih ich mir das canyon meiner freundin für chemnitz, ich hoffe natürlich, dass mein liteville bis dahin fertig ist. und glückwunsch zum marathonergebnis.


----------



## tbird (2. Juni 2008)

wauu sehr geile bilder!


----------



## chickenway-user (2. Juni 2008)

MilanL schrieb:


> .ich gehe morgen nachmitags ein bisschen radfahren..
> 
> Milan



Wann und wo?


----------



## MGN (2. Juni 2008)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Huh, jetzt wird aber hoch gepokert mit den ganzen Zahlen...
> 
> Ich kann auch noch Meine vom Freitag beitragen: 142hm bei 66km
> 
> Anstrengend wars trotzdem




da hatte ich ja sogar mehr    93 km und naja kein plan ob man die Strecke schon mit Höhenmeter messen kann  aber von Burlafingen-Ulm-Blautopf-Ehingen-Ulm mir hats gereicht...

MFG


PS: Wenn Ihr mal was leichtes fahrt will ich mit


----------



## Don Stefano (2. Juni 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


>


Nasse Füße müssen doch nicht sein!


----------



## junkyjerk (2. Juni 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Nasse Füße müssen doch nicht sein!



bei 35°c ist man aber fast froh drüber...


----------



## junkyjerk (2. Juni 2008)

übrigens, auch dieses jahr gibts wieder die kult-bike-night. wie schauts aus, wer hat bock, wäre ja super, wenn wir mal mit 2 teams da anträten könnten.

hier der bericht vom vorjahr, man achte auf die platzierungen auf der leinwand


----------



## chickenway-user (3. Juni 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> übrigens, auch dieses jahr gibts wieder die kult-bike-night. wie schauts aus, wer hat bock, wäre ja super, wenn wir mal mit 2 teams da anträten könnten.
> 
> hier der bericht vom vorjahr, man achte auf die platzierungen auf der leinwand



Wann ist die?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (3. Juni 2008)

Cool, unser Team in der Zeitung  

Huh, soo heiß am Garda-See? Heute hatten wir sogar in Schleswig-Holstein über 30 Grad. Ich glaub dann müssen wir die Tagesplanung am Lago halt etwas verschieben: Vormittags biken, dann essen und kurz nach dem Mittag zum Aprés-Bike übergehn, damit wir morgens um 6 wieder fit und ausgeschlafen sind für die nächste Bike-Tour


----------



## junkyjerk (3. Juni 2008)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Wann ist die?



am 06.09.2008, start 18uhr, ende 22uhr


----------



## Aitschie (3. Juni 2008)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Wann ist die?



06.September, 18Uhr Start
Wenns ihr nen dritten Mann braucht, ich wär auf jeden Fall wieder dabei. Hat letztes Jahr echt Laune gemacht!  Dieses Jahr sind aber auch Zweier und Einzelwertung möglich!


----------



## chickenway-user (3. Juni 2008)

Anfang September, so weit plane ich nicht vorraus... Noch nicht.

Hat zufällig wer ne Diplomarbeit übrig? Damit sollte ich nämlich dann so im September anfangen...


----------



## chickenway-user (4. Juni 2008)

Hab heut mal meine neueste Ebay-Errungenschaft aus Schelklingen geholt:


----------



## junkyjerk (4. Juni 2008)

wtf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (4. Juni 2008)

Uni-Schlampe?


----------



## lilx (4. Juni 2008)

kann man so was dann auch tandem nennen??


----------



## tbird (4. Juni 2008)

sehr geile transportmöglichkeit !


----------



## Don Stefano (4. Juni 2008)

Willst du jetzt Fahrräder züchten?


----------



## MGN (4. Juni 2008)

welches ist jetzt das Ebay Bike


----------



## chickenway-user (4. Juni 2008)

MGN schrieb:


> welches ist jetzt das Ebay Bike



Das hintere natürlich. Das vordere ist viel zu exquisit für Ebay 

@HypnoKröte: Ne, Crosser. Also es wird mein Crosser. Grad bin ich damit in der FH gewesen... Es fährt!


----------



## HypnoKröte (4. Juni 2008)

Da ich noch keines für diesen Zweck habe, wurde es neulich mit in die Vorlesung genommen   die ham geschaut.


----------



## junkyjerk (4. Juni 2008)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Da ich noch keines für diesen Zweck habe, wurde es neulich mit in die Vorlesung genommen   die ham geschaut.



kann ich mir vorstellen, nicht viele leute haben schonmal ein 6000-bike gesehen...


----------



## tbird (5. Juni 2008)

mein bike steht, wenn ich an der FH bin, IMMER im asta-büro ... 

so spar ich mir dann doch die uni- / fh schlampe


----------



## junkyjerk (5. Juni 2008)

bin auch mal mitm rennrad zur ph gefahren, die wollten mir erst nicht glauben, dass ich von ulm nach schwäbisch gmünd geradelt bin und auch wieder nach ulm zurück radeln wollte. dabei sinds doch bloss ~126km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbird (5. Juni 2008)

mit dem rennrad sind die ja auch schnell gefahren


----------



## HypnoKröte (5. Juni 2008)

Sag mal TBird du kannst doch sicher was drehen, dass ich meins auch dort abstellen darf   

Oder muss ich mich erst aufstellen und wählen lassen


----------



## junkyjerk (5. Juni 2008)

tbird schrieb:


> mit dem rennrad sind die ja auch schnell gefahren



alles klar, dann nehm ich dich das nächste mal auf ne schnelle 120km runde mit...


----------



## lilx (5. Juni 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> alles klar, dann nehm ich dich das nächste mal auf ne schnelle 120km runde mit...



das kranke ist nur, dass du die ja auch noch schnell fährst


----------



## tbird (5. Juni 2008)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Sag mal TBird du kannst doch sicher was drehen, dass ich meins auch dort abstellen darf
> 
> Oder muss ich mich erst aufstellen und wählen lassen




der platz ist mit einem bike schon verdammt eng ... und das dingens wird auch immer wieder weggeschoben, weils wohl n bissl im weg steht -.-

ich muss mal hinten den EDV-Raum aufräumen, dann kommt das da rein ...


----------



## HypnoKröte (5. Juni 2008)

Wär echt coll wenn das ginge. Dann siehst mich nur noch in Radklamotten in der FH


----------



## tbird (5. Juni 2008)

also wie gesagt, ich glaube nicht dass das geht.

ich darf mein bike da ja auch nur reinstellen weil ich referatsleiter bin ...


----------



## HypnoKröte (5. Juni 2008)

Schade, dann muss ich mich doch aufstellen lassen.


----------



## chickenway-user (6. Juni 2008)

FH? ASTA-Büro bei Erika? Du könntest das Kinoreferat neu beleben...

Sagt mal Jungs, ihr seid FH-Studenten und wir rennen uns tagtäglich über den Weg und kennen uns gar nicht. Das sollten wir mal ändern!

Heut hat doch tatsächlich am Fahrradparkplatz jemand gemeint das mein Rad cool sei, und ob ich das selbst aufgebaut hätte, so mit Singlespeed und so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (6. Juni 2008)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Sagt mal Jungs, ihr seid FH-Studenten und wir rennen uns tagtäglich über den Weg und kennen uns gar nicht. Das sollten wir mal ändern!



Ihr seid alle an der gleichen Uni und kennt euch nicht?????   Warum gibt's bei euch keinen Uni-MTB-Treff??? 

Ihr kennt doch die Trails und Wege, da lässt sich das doch einfach veranstalten.  Und das Beste: zumindest bei uns an der Uni Bayreuth wird der Guide sogar wie ein HiWi von der Uni bezahlt! Ist ne Möglichkeit angenehmes mit nützlichem zu verbinden...
Ihr ahnt gar nicht, wieviele Biker es an der Uni gibt (bei uns sind regelmäßig über 10 Leute, häufig sogar 3 Mädels!)


----------



## tbird (6. Juni 2008)

@chickenway-user: jau das sollten wir DRINGLICHST ändern! handynummern-tausch per pn? 

kinoreferat ... hm das könnt ich mal anschneiden. ich glaub im moment gibts da gar keinen referatsleiter ... haste lust? xD

ein mountainbike-referat .... das könnt ich bei der nächsten sitzung mal vorschlagen! so 10 leute bekommen wir sicher regelmässig zusammen!


----------



## Ruggi (6. Juni 2008)

hi, war heut schon einer unterwegs? wie siehts denn in den wäldern aus? schlammschlacht oder?  

.... geht heut mittag jemand on tour?

P.S. kennt jemand trails / stellen wo man bischen das droppen üben kann?


----------



## junkyjerk (7. Juni 2008)

@tbird: nächstes mal setz ich wieder nen helm auf, damit du mich erkennst, falls man sich wieder beim jehle übern weg läuft.. dein gesicht war echt gold wert..


----------



## tbird (7. Juni 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @tbird: nächstes mal setz ich wieder nen helm auf, damit du mich erkennst, falls man sich wieder beim jehle übern weg läuft.. dein gesicht war echt gold wert..



wuahaha du bist ja auch dooooof *gggggg*

ich habs mir fast gedacht ... das singlespeed draussen ... das konntest ja nur du sein *ggg*

sry


----------



## junkyjerk (8. Juni 2008)

so, wieder daheim von gasmans geburtstag, hab ordentlich einen im tee, war ein super tag... vielen dank nochmal für die einladung. haben den altersdurchschnitt ordentlich gesenkt, dafür aber den alkoholverbrauch ordentlich gesteigert....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lilx (8. Juni 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> haben den altersdurchschnitt ordentlich gesenkt, dafür aber den alkoholverbrauch ordentlich gesteigert....



hey du saufnase!! das war doch mein spruch, den ich unbedingt schreiben wollte!!  

aber auch von mir noch mal viel dank für die super einladung!!


----------



## carmin (8. Juni 2008)

wow, seid Ihr aber früh daheim ...


----------



## junkyjerk (8. Juni 2008)

lilx schrieb:


> hey du saufnase!! das war doch mein spruch, den ich unbedingt schreiben wollte!!
> 
> aber auch von mir noch mal viel dank für die super einladung!!



oopsydaisy... war ich schneller als du.. mann, mittlerweile bin fast wieder nüchtern, aber nun gehts ab ins bettchen... 

@carmin: gut zu hören, dass du wieder gesund zu hause angekommen bist.


----------



## carmin (8. Juni 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @carmin: gut zu hören, dass du wieder gesund zu hause angekommen bist.


Da war ich aber auch mal echt froh.  In Ulm stieg schon eine betrunkene Rentnerbande zu, die so laut grölten und kreischten ("ich hab nochn Jägermeischder -- swei Euro"), dass nicht nur ich, sondern auch eine Punkerin den Wagen wechselten.  In Göppingen kam eine größere Menge türkischer Fußballfans dazu -- keine Ahnung, was die getrunken hatten, aber es kann nicht gesund gewesen sein.  In der Nachbarsitzreihe zwei gegelte und gebodybuildete Türken, die darüber diskutierten, wie man aus einem Drogentest negativ rauskommt.  Auf der Treppe in den S-Bahn-Schacht apathisch dahindämmernde Jugendliche.  Auch in der S-Bahn ein junger Kerl, der gegen jede zweite Stange rempelte...

Mei, was könnte diese Gesellschaft aus sich und ihrer Zukunft machen, wenn sie ihren Verstand nicht in Alkohol, Fußball und anderen Drogen ersäufen würde.  Oder war da noch nie Verstand?  Man kannt stocknarrisch wern.  Oder depressiv.


----------



## wurmspecht (8. Juni 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> Mei, was könnte diese Gesellschaft aus sich und ihrer Zukunft machen, wenn sie ihren Verstand nicht in Alkohol, Fußball und anderen Drogen ersäufen würde.


Die haben das Radeln eben noch nicht für sich entdeckt...wobei das echt schlimm ist. Ich bin glücklicherweise auf keinen Betrunkenen beim nachhause Fahren gestoßen, außer auf einen Fuchs, der sich wohl genauso erschreckt hat wie ich.
War aber echt ein superschöner Tag gestern.


----------



## Ulmer (8. Juni 2008)

Hallo an alle, geht heute noch jemand in den Wald spielen?


----------



## Ruggi (8. Juni 2008)

@ulmer

ja, wenns wetter so bleibt dann gehts nach HDH in wald zum spielen ;-)


----------



## Ulmer (8. Juni 2008)

Wohin in HDH, in den Bikepark oder einfach so?


----------



## Ruggi (8. Juni 2008)

ja, in den park. da läuft heute der lift. wollt mir mal den neuen freeride anschaun! hoff nur das es nicht so matschig ist...


----------



## Ulmer (8. Juni 2008)

Da würde ich echt gerne mitkommen, war nähmlich noch nie in einem Park, aber ich kann gerade nicht mit meinem Auto fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruggi (8. Juni 2008)

mit dem zug geht auch nicht?


----------



## MGN (8. Juni 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde,

gestern war ich mit Tbird auch mal ne Runde drehen  hat wirklich sehr viel fun gemacht. Allerdings auf dem Heimweg hatte ich mir hinten ne Glasscherbe und vorne auch irgendwas eingefahren  Fakt 2x Plattfuß... Konnte dann dank tBird´s Felgenheber zwar vorne noch Milch einfüllen und somit ab der nächsten Tankstelle weiterfahren, aber irgendwie nerven mich die MAXXIS Larsen TT LUST Reifen doch mitlerweile. der 4te Platten nach 900 km. Nachdem Ihr bestimmt mehr Erfahrung in sachen Reifen habt, schlagt mir mal bitte was vor.

TBird meinte schon ich solle mir die Nobby Nic holen. Momentan hab ich die 2.0 von Maxxis Larsen drauf

MFG

MGN


----------



## dechfrax (8. Juni 2008)

Hallo MGN,



MGN schrieb:


> ..., aber irgendwie nerven mich die MAXXIS Larsen TT LUST Reifen doch mitlerweile. der 4te Platten nach 900 km. ...


Da bist Du in guter Gesellschaft. Ein Kumpel von mir hat nach anfänglicher Begeisterung auch seine "LUST"-Bereifung entsorgt und fährt jetzt Nobby Nic und hinten wahlweise Racing Ralph.

Bis auf den Preis kann ich aus meiner Erfahrung nichts schlechtes über den Nobby sagen, das ist quasi meine Winter-, Regen- und Gardasee-Bereifung. Ansonsten kann ich noch den Pogo Kardung-La empfehlen, vergleichbar Racing Ralph, nur viel preiswerter.

Grüße
medc17


----------



## MGN (8. Juni 2008)

Hi, 

ja es handelt sich hierbei wohl wirklich eher um Be"LUST"igungsreifen... von daher werde ich mir wohl wirklich die Nobby Nic bestellen und draufziehen... auch wenn ich dann auf die schönen Seitenwände meiner Maxxis verzichten muss  stylisch sind sie aber halt wirklich schrott

mfg


----------



## junkyjerk (8. Juni 2008)

also mit den nobby nic, die ich in der 2,25" version fahre, bin ich hoch zufrieden, grip, laufwiderstand und pannenschutz sind super. einzig der verschleiss ist höher als z.b. bei michelin xcr mud...


----------



## chickenway-user (9. Juni 2008)

tbird schrieb:


> @chickenway-user: jau das sollten wir DRINGLICHST ändern! handynummern-tausch per pn?
> 
> kinoreferat ... hm das könnt ich mal anschneiden. ich glaub im moment gibts da gar keinen referatsleiter ... haste lust? xD
> 
> ein mountainbike-referat .... das könnt ich bei der nächsten sitzung mal vorschlagen! so 10 leute bekommen wir sicher regelmässig zusammen!



Im Kinoreferat hab ich schonmal mitgearbeitet, ne, will ich grad nicht. Und ich bin ja ehh bald fertig...
Mountainbikereferat fänd ich geil! Wobei ich da auch nicht denk das so viele zusammenkommen. Aber egal!

Am Freitag hab ich hier noch gegrillt. Am Samstag wollte ich bei meiner Ma sein. Dazwischen liegen gut 120km. Auto war mir aus ökonomischen und ökologischen Gesichtspunkten unsymphatisch. Bahn geht sowiso nicht. Also Radl. Nach dem Grillen sachen gepackt und um kurz nach 2 in den Sattel geschwungen. Saugeil sag ich euch, die ganzen kleinen Käffer, kein Leben. Absolute Stille, alles ruhig, alles dunkel. Sehr faszinierende Erfahrung. Leider ists dann irgendwann Hell geworden.
Heut auf dem Rückweg (bei Tag) ist eine Blume vom Lastwagen gefallen. Praktisch so ne Hupe dabeizuhaben:


----------



## carmin (9. Juni 2008)

*g*

nachts scheint in letzter Zeit sowieso das bessere Wetter gewesen zu sein...  Bist ganz ohne Licht gefahren...?

Warum sind diese Larsen TT eigentlich so verbreitet?  Die scheinen ja ständig vom Laster zu fallen.
Mit den Nobby Nics hab ich keine eigene Erfahrung, aber man hört viel Gutes.  Haben ja auch ein Betty-ähnliches Profil.  Statt eines Ralphs könnte man hingegen auch heruntergefahrene Alberts nehmen.  Aber eigentlich spielt ja der Einsatzzweck auch noch ein bissel eine Rolle...


----------



## kupfermark (9. Juni 2008)

Also ich bin begeistert von meinen Larssen TT. Die kann man locker 2-3 Jahre fahren. Allerdings fahr ich sie mit Schlauch!

Grüße vom Gardasee ;-))


----------



## bax75 (9. Juni 2008)

Ich kann zur Reifendiskussion noch den Smart Sam ins Rennen werfen. Den fahr ich hinten. In Kombination mit Nobby Nic vorne bin ich super zufrieden. Vorne den super Grip des NN und hinten auch guten Grip kombiniert mit geringem Verschleis und Rollwiderstand. Vorne ist der Verscheis nicht so gravierend weil man in den Vorderreifen ja nicht ständig reintrampelt  

Gruß Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (9. Juni 2008)

Ich sag mal FF *duckundweg*


----------



## junkyjerk (9. Juni 2008)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Ich sag mal FF *duckundweg*



aber ganz schnell *duckundweg* sonst gibbet ne schelle...


----------



## HypnoKröte (9. Juni 2008)

Kannst es ruhig mal ausleihen für die nächste Runde, so schlimm ist er gar nicht-rütteln tuts halt extrem bei Abfahrten .


----------



## Aitschie (9. Juni 2008)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Ich sag mal FF *duckundweg*



Wenn Schwalbe schon schreibt: 



> Das Pannenrisiko akzeptierst du? Deine technischen Fahrkünste sind ausgezeichnet?....Furious Fred ist der schnellste MTB Reifen, den es je gab! Aber: Er ist kein Allrounder. Der Grip ist begrenzt und das Pannenrisiko hoch.



...dann lass ich die Finger von dem Ding. Und zwar nicht wegen dem Fahrkönnen  !!! Im Alltag wäre ich (wohl) zu oft beim Flicken. 
Bei mir auf der Test-Wunschliste steht der Conti MountainKing (als Alternative zum NN) und der Conti SpeedKing (als Alternative zum RR) ganz oben!


----------



## junkyjerk (9. Juni 2008)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Kannst es ruhig mal ausleihen für die nächste Runde, so schlimm ist er gar nicht-rütteln tuts halt extrem bei Abfahrten .



aber heul nachher nicht, wenn ich dir mein liteville im tausch gegen dein scale andrehen will.... 


die contis muss ich mir bei gelegenheit auch mal genauer anschauen, gibts zu denen schon erfahrungsberichte?


----------



## HypnoKröte (9. Juni 2008)

Hast mein Plan durchschaut  , nee hab nen RM Instinct im Sinn mal schaun obs was wird. 

@aitschie: Erst probieren dann motzen , nicht bös gemeint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (9. Juni 2008)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> @aitschie: Erst probieren dann motzen , nicht bös gemeint



Nee, danke, der Einsatzbereich ist mir einfach zu schmal. Übrigens: hab ich gemotzt???  Wenn Schwalbe das schon selbst schreibt... wenigstens weiß man dann was man zu erwarten hat.  

@ jj: zu den Contis gibts, falls du se noch nicht gefunden hast, recht ausführliche Threats: MountainKing und RaceKing


----------



## HypnoKröte (9. Juni 2008)

Der Speedking ist extrem weich ,fast wie Radiergummi.Im Fahrverhalten also sehr schwammig und bricht gerne mal unerwartet weg. Übrigens will dieser Reifen sehr viel Druck.

Wie wär der hier ? ^^http://www.bike-sport-news.de/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=16656&mode=&order=0&thold=0


----------



## junkyjerk (9. Juni 2008)

na klar, preis knapp unter 100â¬. *ironiemodusan* ist ja nen richtiger schnapper *ironiemodusaus* 

nee nee ich bleib bei meinen nobby nics. mit denen bin ich zufrieden, fÃ¼r die trophy kommt der neue racing ralph aufs liteville und gut ist


----------



## tbird (9. Juni 2008)

ich find auch, dass Nobby Nic fÃ¼r das was wir fahren das Optimum ist. 

die 50â¬ alle 1300km fÃ¼r ein pÃ¤Ã¤rchen nobbys sind noch das kleinste, was mich juckt ...


----------



## junkyjerk (9. Juni 2008)

tbird schrieb:


> die 50 alle 1300km für ein päärchen nobbys sind noch das kleinste, was mich juckt ...



du gurkst eindeutig zuviel auf asphalt rum, im gelände halten die wesentlich länger


----------



## pug304 (9. Juni 2008)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Der Speedking ist extrem weich ,fast wie Radiergummi.Im Fahrverhalten also sehr schwammig und bricht gerne mal unerwartet weg. Übrigens will dieser Reifen sehr viel Druck.
> 
> Wie wär der hier ? ^^http://www.bike-sport-news.de/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=16656&mode=&order=0&thold=0



Das kann ich unterstreichen! Ich habe den Speedking auch ganz schnell wieder runtergemacht. Auf Schotter in Verbindung mit meinen Fahrkünsten käse. Habe jetzt den Raceking 2.2 drauf (der mE auch eher mit dem RR vergleichbar ist). Der ist hammer. Läuft leicht, hat guten Grip und hat mich gestern sogar sturzfrei auf einer üblen Matschabfahrt runtergebracht.

Sehr zu empfehlen!

Sonst für gröberes Geläuf den NN 2.1!


----------



## chickenway-user (10. Juni 2008)

Reifen mit weniger als nem Kilo sind doch ehh suspekt!

Wie schauts denn morgen abend aus? Hat da jemand lust auf ein kleines Ründchen? Oder doch Fussball gucken, vielleicht gibts schwedische Faninnen  

Wo guckt man denn hier in Ulm grad so?


----------



## carmin (10. Juni 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> na klar, preis knapp unter 100. *ironiemodusan* ist ja nen richtiger schnapper *ironiemodusaus*


Gibt wahrscheinlich genug Dödels die das auch noch ausgeben.  Also fürs gröbere Geläuf find ich zB den Minion auch besser, da stimmt auch der Kilopreis.


----------



## tbird (10. Juni 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> du gurkst eindeutig zuviel auf asphalt rum, im gelände halten die wesentlich länger



jepp leider. aber da mein bike ned nur fürs gelände, sondern auch für den täglichen betrieb in die firma herhalten muss, lässt sich das asphalt-fahren nciht vermeiden.


----------



## gasman (10. Juni 2008)

@chickenway- mit morgen meinst du morgen (mittwoch) odr?? ..
wies ausschaut gings da bei mir..passt dir 1900 brücke?
wer sonst noch? wetter soll bald richtig mies werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (10. Juni 2008)

gasman schrieb:


> @chickenway- mit morgen meinst du morgen (mittwoch) odr?? ..
> wies ausschaut gings da bei mir..passt dir 1900 brücke?
> wer sonst noch? wetter soll bald richtig mies werden



Ne, mit morgen meinte ich gestern heute also Dienstag. 
Mittwoch geht bei mir leider nicht. Mieses Wetter? Geil, kann ich mich wieder ordentlich einsauen!


----------



## nrsTomNU (10. Juni 2008)

Wer noch heute zeit hat,
ich starte 1800 an der brücke,
ab morgen kannste die woche bis WE vergessen, laut wetterbericht

Gruss
 Thomas


----------



## MGN (10. Juni 2008)

schade war gerade selbst unterwegs


----------



## junkyjerk (10. Juni 2008)

so, bin grad aus der ph wieder daheim und es schifft wie sonstwas.... hoffentlich seid ihr irgendwo, wo man sich unterstellen kann.


----------



## HypnoKröte (10. Juni 2008)

Wollt eig. noch mitfahren wurde dann vom EM Fieber überstimmt, welch Glück


----------



## chickenway-user (11. Juni 2008)

nrsTomNU schrieb:


> Wer noch heute zeit hat,
> ich starte 1800 an der brücke,
> ab morgen kannste die woche bis WE vergessen, laut wetterbericht
> 
> ...



Ich hab kurz bevor du das reingeschrieben hast zum letzen mal nachgeguckt. War dann allein unterwegs und hab nen Canyon aufm Y getroffen...

War kurz vorm regen wieder daheim. Leider. Das wär ein Spaß geworden. Und jetzt bis zum WE komm ich wohl nicht mehr zum biken...

@HypnoKröte: War Spanien-Russland gut? Weil Ottos Betonfabrik hat eher langweilig gemauert...


----------



## HypnoKröte (11. Juni 2008)

So ne schlechte Leistung hat bis dato nur die 11 aus Italien erbracht.Es war erbärmlich


----------



## nrsTomNU (11. Juni 2008)

Hat jemand von euch vor mit in Pfronten zu fahren
(wenn das wetter passt).
Ich würde gerne wenn möglich mitfahren,
oder hätte noch einen platz, wenn ich selber fahre.
Würde mich aber kurzfristig entscheiden wollen,
wegen wetter.

Gestern bin ich dann auf dem Kuhberg (Rückweg -> Brücke) dann doch noch nass geworden, auf der brücke stand das wasser...

So long


----------



## Tobsn (11. Juni 2008)

Ist am WE was geplant?
Bin mal wieder in der Gegend. 
Ulm, Alb oder Allgäu, mir egal.
Gruß 

Tobias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (11. Juni 2008)

Hab gerade mal das Wetter fürs WE angeschaut.
Das sieht ja gar nicht gut aus  
Werd das Radel trotzdem mitbringen, kann dann auch kurzfristig.

Übrigens scheint in MA gerade die Sonne und ich werd, wie schon die ganze Woche heut noch ne trockene Feierabendrunde drehn 

Gruß 

Tobias


----------



## kommando99 (11. Juni 2008)

Hey,
habt Ihr ein paar Tipps für MTB-Strecken in der Nähe von Ulm? Am besten eben was, was man per Rad erreichen kann. Nächste Woche sollte irgendwann mein neues Rad kommen. Hochsträß und das Naturschutzgebiet Donau/Iller ist zwar ganz nett, aber gibt eben nicht  allzu viel her.


----------



## tbird (11. Juni 2008)

na dann komm doch einfach mal auf ne tour von uns mit


----------



## MGN (11. Juni 2008)

würde am WE auch gerne was mitmachen  schon was bestimmtes in Planung wo Ihr mich gebrauchen könnt ?

MFG

MGN


----------



## bax75 (11. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

also wenn das bei mir noch was werden soll mit dem Kitzalpbike in 2 Wochen sollte ich am Sonntag eine längere Tour starten. Nur bei dem Wetterbericht wird das wohl schwierig. Hätten denn jemand Bock ins Allgäu zu fahren, wenn das Wetter wider Erwarten doch besser wird?

Gruß Axel


----------



## Tobsn (11. Juni 2008)

bax75 schrieb:


> ... Hätten denn jemand Bock ins Allgäu zu fahren, wenn das Wetter wider Erwarten doch besser wird?...



Ich... Ich... Ich ... Ich... Ich... Ich ... Ich... Ich... Ich ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bax75 (11. Juni 2008)

Cool - dann schau ma doch mal ob was geht mit dem Wetter. Hast Du schon Ideen für ne Tour?


----------



## junkyjerk (12. Juni 2008)

ich muss wahrscheinlich meinen startplatz für chemnitz abgeben, bin schon wieder krank, liege seit heute richtig flach.

vielleicht möchte einer von euch mal 24h-rennen-luft schnuppern. kupfermark ist da bestimmt der richtige rennpartner...


----------



## Tobsn (12. Juni 2008)

bax75 schrieb:


> Cool - dann schau ma doch mal ob was geht mit dem Wetter. Hast Du schon Ideen für ne Tour?



Kenn mich da nicht aus. 
Kenn nur die Säuling-Umrundung bei Füssen. Die ist aber wirklich schön und hat gute Trails.

Gruß 

Tobias


----------



## Ruggi (12. Juni 2008)

@kommando99

das blautal (blaustein->blaubeuren) und das latertal (lautern) sind voll mit guten tails ;-)


----------



## chickenway-user (12. Juni 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Kenn nur die Säuling-Umrundung bei Füssen. Die ist aber wirklich schön und hat gute Trails.



Ja, allerdings. Ob das bei Regen allerdings Spaß macht


----------



## Aitschie (12. Juni 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> ich muss wahrscheinlich meinen startplatz für chemnitz abgeben, bin schon wieder krank, liege seit heute richtig flach.
> 
> vielleicht möchte einer von euch mal 24h-rennen-luft schnuppern. kupfermark ist da bestimmt der richtige rennpartner...



Mach jetzt bloß keinen Scheiß!!!!!!  Hab mich schon auf schöne Duelle gefreut.... wünsche dir gute Besserung, wir sehen uns in Chemnitz am Start (spätestens hoffe ich...)!

Falls du nicht startest: ist Mark dann im Zweifel als Einzel unterwegs? Wetter sieht ja gar nicht mal so schlecht aus, wie Anfang der Woche prognostiziert.


----------



## Tobsn (12. Juni 2008)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Ja, allerdings. Ob das bei Regen allerdings Spaß macht


Das sagt Mister "Navene+Brione im Dauerregen Bezwinger"  

Vorraussetzung ist natürlich, das das Wetter besser wird.  
Man darf doch noch träumen. 

Hier schein übrigens die Sonne.
War auch gestern noch 4 Stunden im Wald, müsste dringend mal regnen, war verdammt staubig.


----------



## kommando99 (12. Juni 2008)

Ruggi schrieb:


> @kommando99
> 
> das blautal (blaustein->blaubeuren) und das latertal (lautern) sind voll mit guten tails ;-)




Dachte ich mir schon, dass in der Richtung was gehen müsste. Gibts da irgendwo Karten oder Seiten die sich speziell mit MTB-Routen befassen?


----------



## chickenway-user (12. Juni 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Das sagt Mister "Navene+Brione im Dauerregen Bezwinger"



Klar. Das war geil, aber rund um den Säuling, ich weiss ja nicht wie du da fährst, aber ich würde am Schloss vorbei hoch, Jägersteig runter, einmal um den Plansee und dann irgendwo am Alpsee (da kenn ich mich dann nimmer aus) wieder zurück. 
Und ob man 5 Stunden am Gardasee auf max. 1000m oder 8 Stunden hier auf minimal 1000m im Regen unterwegs ist ist schon ein Unterschied. 

Wobei, vielleicht sollten wir sagen gerade deshalb und loslegen!

Samstag? Ich wär dabei!


----------



## junkyjerk (12. Juni 2008)

@aitschie: sieht im moment nicht gut aus, hab mir ziemlich was eingefangen, muss das dringend richtig auskurieren, wenn ich das verschleppe, rächt sich das spätestens in 4 wochen bei der trophy. kotzt mich auch richtig an, aber was soll man machen.

@all: also wenn jemand noch bock auf chemnitz hat, meinen startplatz kann man gratis haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bax75 (12. Juni 2008)

@jj: Klingt ja echt bescheiden. Gute Besserung jedenfalls!

@allgäufahrer: Ich kann leider nur Sonntag


----------



## tbird (12. Juni 2008)

gerade von ner schnellen (für uns) blaubeurenrunde zurück xD

rechtzeitig vorm spiel 

57km in 2:47h .... einige trails waren auch dabei ... war spassig


----------



## MGN (12. Juni 2008)

so Spiel ist aus  grrrrrrrrrrrr

wer Lust am Samstag auf ne Tour ?


----------



## HypnoKröte (12. Juni 2008)

War grad an der FH, Aula bis obenhin gefüllt.Stimmung Top Spiel kacke @MGN schade da bin ich im Hochseilgarten


----------



## junkyjerk (12. Juni 2008)

@aitschie: chemnitz ist definitiv gestorben, ich bin noch nicht wieder aufm dampfer, kupfermark bleibt jetzt bis sonntag am gardasee. kannst du vielleicht unsere starterpakete abholen und das nächste mal mit nach ulm bringen?


----------



## MGN (12. Juni 2008)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> War grad an der FH, Aula bis obenhin gefüllt.Stimmung Top Spiel kacke @MGN schade da bin ich im Hochseilgarten



Stimmung TOP  ? Waren wohl lauter Kroaten dort oder 


PS: nachdem ich jetzt GPS habe.. hat wer von euch gps Daten die gute Trails beinhalten und in der Nähe von Ulm sind ^^ aber bitte nicht allzu schwer so 600 hm oder so


----------



## HypnoKröte (12. Juni 2008)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> War grad an der FH, Aula bis obenhin gefüllt.Stimmung war Top Spiel kacke @MGN schade da bin ich im Hochseilgarten


----------



## MGN (12. Juni 2008)

Postting pusher   seinen eigenen Kommentar zu Zitieren ist hart


----------



## Aitschie (12. Juni 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @aitschie: chemnitz ist definitiv gestorben, ich bin noch nicht wieder aufm dampfer, kupfermark bleibt jetzt bis sonntag am gardasee. kannst du vielleicht unsere starterpakete abholen und das nächste mal mit nach ulm bringen?




Schade, dass ihr beide nicht mitmachen könt, ich werde eine Runde für euch drehen... 
Wegen der Starterpakete: bringe ich euch mit, ich komme eh nächstes WE nach Ulm (zum ersten Mal seit ca. 3 Monaten... ). Bräuchte ich aber noch folgende Infos: T-Shirtgröße nehme ich mal bei beiden von euch M an oder? Und Sockengröße (die gibts ja auch noch  )???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (12. Juni 2008)

@aitschie: t-shirts in m, socken hab ich 43, bei mark bin ich mir nicht sicher, aber ich denke auch so um die 43/44, vielen dank und gutes wetter und ne gute platzierung wünsch ich euch... mann ich könnt :kotz:


----------



## junkyjerk (13. Juni 2008)

MGN schrieb:


> PS: nachdem ich jetzt GPS habe.. hat wer von euch gps Daten die gute Trails beinhalten und in der Nähe von Ulm sind ^^ aber bitte nicht allzu schwer so 600 hm oder so



ich hab nen gps-track mit fast allen mir bekannten trails hier in der näheren umgebung, lautertal, blaubeuren, schelklingen. sind insgesamt 100km mit knapp 2200hm. also pm mir deine emailadresse und ich schick dir das file.


----------



## chickenway-user (13. Juni 2008)

Ja, Stimmung in der Aula war echt geil! Schad das es hier nicht irgendwo ne grosse Public-Viewing-Dingsbums gibt, wo alle Spiele übertragen werden...

Anschliessend das andere Spiel war besser, zumindest solang Österreich nicht deutsch gespielt hat.
Und Wurmfest war auch ganz lustig...


----------



## kommando99 (13. Juni 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> ich hab nen gps-track mit fast allen mir bekannten trails hier in der näheren umgebung, lautertal, blaubeuren, schelklingen. sind insgesamt 100km mit knapp 2200hm. also pm mir deine emailadresse und ich schick dir das file.




Kann man die Daten auch per GoogleEarth etc. auslesen?


----------



## Aitschie (13. Juni 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @aitschie: t-shirts in m, socken hab ich 43, bei mark bin ich mir nicht sicher, aber ich denke auch so um die 43/44, vielen dank und gutes wetter und ne gute platzierung wünsch ich euch... mann ich könnt :kotz:



V.a. gutes Wetter können wir gebrauchen (wobei in dem Fall gut für mich bedeutet keinen Regen!) 
Ich werde mir dann die Freiheit nehmen mal eine Runde für euch zu fahren, dann seid ihr auf jeden Fall in der Wertung  (wobei ich ehrlich sogar kurz mit der Idee gespielt habe unsere Betreuerinnen statt euch zu melden: es gibt kein Damenteam und somit hätten sie mit einer Runde bereits gewonnen  ) Die Starterpakete bringe ich dann nach Ulm mit.

So und nun werd schnell wieder gesund und Mark wünsch ich viel Spaß am Lago!


----------



## Tobsn (13. Juni 2008)

bax75 schrieb:


> [email protected]äufahrer: Ich kann leider nur Sonntag..



Dachte auch an Sonntag.  
Kann sowohl Allgäu, als auch Ulm.
Sollte das Wetter aber schlecht aussehn, dann fahr ich in die Pfalz, dort ist es immer trocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (13. Juni 2008)

Schad, Sonntag ist bei mir eher schlecht...

Naja, MGN, du wolltest Samstag?


----------



## MGN (13. Juni 2008)

HuHu jo würde schon gerne was unternehmen nur ob ich mit dir mithalten kann bezweifle ich  

YES meine Freundin hat sich jetzt auch ein bike gekauft  http://www.haibike.de/index.shtml?hai_life_fs 

MFG


----------



## MGN (13. Juni 2008)

mir fällt gerade auch ein dass ich morgen das Bike meiner Freundin abholen muss wenn der Fahrradladen anruft  somit könnte ich noch nicht sagen wann ich könnte...


----------



## chickenway-user (13. Juni 2008)

Oh, das macht nix. Schaut so aus als hätte ich morgen gar nix vor...  Ich PN dir mal meine Handynummer. Dann können wir das spontan ausmachen. Ansonsten werd ich auch fast die ganze Zeit online sein, kannst also auch hier schreiben...
Und bring deine Freundin mit neuem Bike ruhig mit! 

Und wie kommst du drauf das ich fitter bin als du? Na, egal. Wer schneller ist muss halt mehr warten. Ich hab da überhaupt kein Problem damit (weder mit warten noch mit warten lassen...).


----------



## Tobsn (14. Juni 2008)

Fährt jetzt morgen jemand? 

Laut wetter.de soll es gar nicht so schlecht werden.


----------



## MGN (14. Juni 2008)

HUHU 

mal ne ganz andere Frage.... Ist hier wer Anwalt? Ich hätte mal eine Frage... wäre lieb wenn sich wer melden würde wenn Ihr euch angesprochen fühlt... Lieben Dank


----------



## Tobsn (14. Juni 2008)

MGN schrieb:


> HUHU
> 
> mal ne ganz andere Frage.... Ist hier wer Anwalt? Ich hätte mal eine Frage... wäre lieb wenn sich wer melden würde wenn Ihr euch angesprochen fühlt... Lieben Dank



Gabs Probleme mit dem neuen BIke?

Wäre mit Ratschlägen zum Thema Recht aus dem Forum vorsichtig, geh bei ernsten Problemen lieber zu nem richtigen Rechtsbeistand. 
Ansonsten das "Open Trails" Subforum.  

Gruß :winklen

Tobias


----------



## MGN (14. Juni 2008)

ne mit dem bike ist alles ok  ....

würde sowas auch nicht übers Forum klären ich wollte oder würde gernen nur Wissen ob wer Anwalt ist oder evlt. Jura Studiert 

DANKE


----------



## bax75 (14. Juni 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Fährt jetzt morgen jemand?



Muß mich leider für morgen abmelden - hab noch zu viel zu tun morgen... 
Sorry.

Gruß Axel


----------



## Tobsn (14. Juni 2008)

bax75 schrieb:


> Muß mich leider für morgen abmelden - hab noch zu viel zu tun morgen...
> Sorry.
> 
> Gruß Axel



Schade  

Dann bis zum nächsten Mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (15. Juni 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Das sagt Mister "Navene+Brione im Dauerregen Bezwinger"



Bocca di Navene und Brione hat am Donnerstag aber auch bei schönem Wetter Spaß gemacht.


----------



## chickenway-user (15. Juni 2008)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Bocca di Navene und Brione hat am Donnerstag aber auch bei schönem Wetter Spaß gemacht.



Weichei


----------



## Aitschie (15. Juni 2008)

Wieder zurück aus Chemnitz! War wieder ein hammer Event und auch recht erfolgreich: 23:51:irgendwas (die letzte Runde haben wir uns gespart, da man uns nicht mehr vom Platz verdrängen konnte) = 65 Runden = Platz 6 der Zweier-Konkurrenz. Kein Tropfen Feuchtigkeit von oben, aber die Nacht war mit 8° recht frisch...

ich im zweiten Singletrail: 







Tobias, mein Partner ebenfalls im zweiten Singletrail:






Bin schon auf die Bilder der Sportografen gespannt.... 
@KM und JJ: eure Starterpakete bringe ich am WE vorbei. Bei euch kamen immerhin 2 Runden zusammen...


----------



## junkyjerk (15. Juni 2008)

@aitschie: herzlichen glückwunsch zur top-platzierung... und danke fürs mitbringen der starterpakete.


----------



## Aitschie (15. Juni 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @aitschie: herzlichen glückwunsch zur top-platzierung... und danke fürs mitbringen der starterpakete.



Danke, Ergebnis ist echt der Hammer. V.a. da Tobi wegen Dauerpraktikums nur eingeschränkt zum Trainieren kam. Dafür sind seine konstanten Rundenzeit sehr respektabel. 
Mein geheimes Ziel waren die Top-Ten im besten Fall, aber dieses Ziel haben wir ja bei Weitem übertroffen. Werde nächstes Jahr wieder teilnehmen, das ist sicher!


----------



## kupfermark (15. Juni 2008)

@aitschie:

Jo, Danke, auch für die beiden gefahrenen Runden. Wär sicher ein spannender Kampf geworden zwischen unseren Teams.

Die Sportographen haben bestimmt wieder klasse Bilder gemacht, denen fahren wir dann halt im Juli wieder vor die Linse.


----------



## junkyjerk (17. Juni 2008)

@all: ich plane so gegen mitte august fÃ¼r ein wochenende nach freiburg zum biken zu fahren, Ã¼bernachtung in der jugendherberge fÃ¼r knapp 20â¬ die nacht. anfahrt mit pkw mit biketrÃ¤ger oder mit zug. trails sind ja super dort.


----------



## Aitschie (17. Juni 2008)

Kurzer Zwischenruf noch: Ergebnisse zu Chemnitz sind jetzt - zumindest inoffiziell - draußen, wenns interessiert: schaust du da


----------



## HypnoKröte (17. Juni 2008)

@all: Für ganz spontane Leute, morgen gibts ne Hochseilgarten Tour in Ravensburg-Kostet eig. 130 Euro, weil wir über den Förderverein gehn ist es für uns umsonst, es können noch 3 Leute mit von 11-17.00Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (17. Juni 2008)

der genaue termin für freiburg wäre: 08.-10.08.2008. ich würde dann die reservierung der zimmer übernehmen, wenn genug leute mitkommen.


----------



## junkyjerk (18. Juni 2008)

übrigens für alle kurzentschlossenen:hier kann man sich einen kleinen eindruck von den abfahrten der kitzalpbike verschaffen, an der bax75 und ich nächstes wochenende teilnehmen, wer also noch mitwill, wir haben noch platz.


----------



## nrsTomNU (18. Juni 2008)

Hat jemand noch lust auf 'ne Runde,
ich würde 1730 (oder 1800) ab Brücke starten,
noch ein paar hm für Samstag ;-)

So long
 Thomas


----------



## chickenway-user (18. Juni 2008)

Leider keine Zeit heut...

Mal was ganz anderes. Biken hält mich ja einigermaßen fit, nur mein Oberkörper ist ungefähr so muskulös wie der von Danny DeVito. So ein bisschen Richtung Schwarzenegger wär also nicht verkehrt. Letztes Jahr war ich ja ein bisschen Bouldern. Das hat eigentlich Spaß gemacht. Und ausreichend Muskeln gegeben. 

Hat da irgendwer nen Überblick, was da in Ulm geht? In Neu-Ulm gibts die Kletterhalle, die ist grad mein aussichtsreichster Kandidat, nur halt leider recht teuer und drinnen...


----------



## junkyjerk (18. Juni 2008)

@chickenwayuser: wenn die trophy vorbei ist, will ich mal mit paar kumpels, die schon klettern, mitgehen. vielleicht ergibt sich ja was.


----------



## MilanL (20. Juni 2008)

@chickenwayuser:für die Kraft in Oberkörper ist Bouldern das beste. Wenn du draussen  auf den Felsen  kletterst, sind (sollten) mehr die Beine belastet. Ich habe 4 Jahre geklettert (aber ich war nie  gut) und durch den Winter gebouldert in eine Halle. Leider mit dem Umzug nach Ulm hab ich auch mit bouldern/klettern aufgehört. Und seit dem sind meine Rückenmuskeln sehr weich geworden und ich denke deshalb hab ich auch Rückenprobleme in der letzte Zeit.


@all: plant jemand etwas in Allgäu am Sonntag? das Wetter soll sehr gut sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (20. Juni 2008)

@milanl: bin übers wochenende in mönchengladbach, aber grad auf der ausfahrt mit kupfermark hat er überlegt, am 29.06. ins allgäu nach oberstdorf zu fahren.


----------



## MGN (22. Juni 2008)

HI,

die Eurobike 2008 steht ja schon fast vor der Haustüre und macht am 07.09.2008 den Besuchertag... wollte hier mal fragen ob wer Beziehungen hat um auch an den Fachtagen rein zu kommen. Falls dies nicht gegeben sein sollte hat wer interesse am 07.09. mitzugehen ? Ich denke knapp 2 Monate vorher kann man sowas schon mal fragen  Und bei den Benzinpreisen wäre eine Fahrgemeinschaft ja schon richtig angebracht ^^

MFG


----------



## sharkslayer (22. Juni 2008)

hallo leute,

melde mich auch (mal wieder ;-) zurueck. ich wollte vor ein paar tagen biken gehen und musste feststellen, dass meine schaltung voellig im eimer ist. ich weiss nicht einmal woran es liegt - es knackt und knirscht nur noch ...
ich moechte die kiste natuerlich jetzt nicht fuer 4 wochen auf die reparatur wartend im laden lassen. welcher bike-laden ist denn am ehesten dafuer bekannt schnelle reparaturen zu machen? hat jemand einen vorschlag?

thx


----------



## tbird (22. Juni 2008)

also bikeline ist da recht schnell und auch kompetent ...


----------



## Aitschie (22. Juni 2008)

Wegen Klettern: wer's mal ausprobieren will, auf dem Gelände der Landesgartenschau in NU gibts zwei 13m hohe Bäume zum Entern. War heute auf beiden oben  Von oben ganz schön hoch und dann sagt mir der Sichernde: "einfach nach rechts abstoßen und fallen lassen." 
Man hatte ich die Hosen voll....


----------



## carmin (22. Juni 2008)

Der Trick ist (glaub ich), mit dem Kopf voraus wieder runter...






sharkslayer, wenn Du die Schaltung nicht selbst richten willst, tingel halt mal die Läden ab und frage nach der aktuellen Bearbeitungszeit.  Ich denk, die werden derzeit alle sehr beschäftigt sein.  Ansonsten halt: Teile kaufen und selbst machen, das ist das Schnellste.


----------



## sharkslayer (22. Juni 2008)

hi carmin,
wuerde ich schon machen, ich weiss nur nicht woran es liegt. das schaltauge scheint grade zu sein, die schaltung laesst sich aber ums verrecken nicht einstellen - ich denke schon dass ich da ein fachmaennisches auge brauche. ich werde es wohl man beim bike line probieren. eine woche kann ich schon verkraften, wenns laenger dauert kauf ich halt ein neues rad ;-)

ps - ich habe die 10euro uebrigens nicht vergessen, wir haben uns aber schon echt lange nicht mehr gesehen ...


----------



## kupfermark (22. Juni 2008)

sharkslayer schrieb:


> eine woche kann ich schon verkraften, wenns laenger dauert kauf ich halt ein neues rad ;-)



Sag das am besten so im Bike-Shop, dann kannst Du Dir vielleicht schon gleich eins aussuchen.

Jedenfalls bis zum WE solltest Du dann aber schon wieder fahrbereit sein, wenns dann am Sonntag ins Allgäu geht 

Gruß
Mark


----------



## lilx (23. Juni 2008)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Jedenfalls bis zum WE solltest Du dann aber schon wieder fahrbereit sein, wenns dann am Sonntag ins Allgäu geht



wenn ich das höre bekomme ich so langsam wirklich die kriese..
knie leider immer noch nicht fit, seit 21 tagen nicht mehr auf dem bike gesessen und in einer woche hist+biochemie klausur sowie in 4 wochen physikum 
und somit wird es wohl die auch die nächsten paar wochen nix mim biken.. 
na ja wenigstens habe ich dann ja die aussicht, im sommer auf 8 wochen ferien und dann hoffentlich gutes wetter um die ganzen touren nachzuholen.
wünsche euch allen auf jeden fall viel spaß und werde mich für die nächsten paar wochen so wie's momentan aussieht erst mal aufklinken.
gruß M


----------



## junkyjerk (23. Juni 2008)

@lilx: kopf hoch, der sommer ist noch nicht vorbei... mitte august steht ja noch freiburg an und dann im september haben wir ja auch noch genug möglichkeiten..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharkslayer (23. Juni 2008)

also am donnerstag habe ich einen "termin" bei bikeline ... mal schauen.

sonntag habe ich mir aber leider mit sicherem instinkt und fussballerischem pessimismus (ich glaube die zahl der s stimmt, nur die lokalisation nicht) dienst eingetragen 
nix mit allgaeu


----------



## junkyjerk (23. Juni 2008)

also wenn du dich auf eines verlassen kannst, dann auf die mechaniker bei bikeline.. dein bike ist also in guten händen dort


----------



## axx (23. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen, ich wollt mich auch mal wieder melden 

War eine traumhafte Singletrail-Tour gestern


----------



## junkyjerk (23. Juni 2008)

@axx: bilder sehen super aus. hatte einer gps dabei und aufgezeichnet?


----------



## junkyjerk (23. Juni 2008)

@bax75: wegen kitzalpbike am samstag... du fährst mit?


----------



## chickenway-user (24. Juni 2008)

Ist hier schon wieder Poserfotozeit? Na gut, ich mach mit...

(Mein Nicolai hatte ich in Ulm gelassen, da ich nicht mit einer Tour gerechnet hab, aber dann hats sich doch spontan ergeben also musste ich ein bisschen improvisieren...)

Bergauf:














Bergab:









mehr (inkl. grossen Fotos)


----------



## axx (24. Juni 2008)

@jj: wir hatten sogar 3 GPS dabei  ich kann dir den Track mailen, sobald ich ihn eingelesen hab. Tour ging über Mittag, Straussbergsattel, Falkenjoch. 2200hm, 50km. Schöne Tagestour.

@km: was ist denn am nächsten Sonntag geplant?
Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand von Baad aus den Widerstein umrundet? Könnte auch eine ganz tragbare Touridee sein?

@cwu: selber Poser  sehr schöne Fotos  wo ward ihr unterwegs?


----------



## bax75 (24. Juni 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> wegen kitzalpbike am samstag... du fährst mit?



Ja ich bin dabei. Nach der Tour am So bin ich wieder besserer Dinge was die Strecke angeht 

Wer fährt denn noch mit? Lectron? Oder sind wir zu zweit? Ich freu mich schon drauf!

Gruß Axel


----------



## junkyjerk (24. Juni 2008)

@bax75: ich schreib lectron mal ne pm, von dem hab ich ewig nix mehr gehört...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (24. Juni 2008)

chickenway-user schrieb:


>


Da will ich auch hin!
Da du aber schreibst, die Abfahrt wäre den anstrengenden Aufstieg nicht wert, war wohl nicht die komplette Abfahrt so?


----------



## chickenway-user (24. Juni 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Da will ich auch hin!
> Da du aber schreibst, die Abfahrt wäre den anstrengenden Aufstieg nicht wert, war wohl nicht die komplette Abfahrt so?



Von den Kurven auf dem Bild konnte man zwei nicht fahren, zu stufig. Mit dem Nicolai hätt ich es vielleicht probiert.

Man muss halt erst 400hm tragen, dann 100hm wieder runter, die echt schwer sind, dann 200hm wieder hochtragen und hat dann anschließend vielleicht 400hm Trail. 

Mein Mitfahrer, der in Mezzocorona alles so oft wieder hochträgt bis er es fehlerfrei fährt hat da irgendwann aufgegeben (obwohl der Trail schon einfacher ist als Mezzo...).


----------



## kupfermark (24. Juni 2008)

axx schrieb:


> @km: was ist denn am nächsten Sonntag geplant?



Nix konkretes. Irgendwas, bei dem ähnliche Fotos entstehen könnten  Einfach ein Tag auf dem Bike in den Bergen. Tourenvorschläge und Mitfahrer sind willkommen!


----------



## lectron (25. Juni 2008)

@bax,jj:Kitzalp fällt bei mir aus. Die letzten Wochen (Monate?) sind irgendwie an mir vorbeigezogen,ohne dass ich vernüftig trainieren konnte (weder laufen noch biken). Aus dem Grund kann ich mich gerade überhaupt nicht motivierien am WE bei nem Marathon zu "quälen".
Hoffentlich wirds im Juli wieder etwas entspannter (ist wenigstens keine EM mehr).


----------



## Don Stefano (25. Juni 2008)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Man muss halt erst 400hm tragen, dann 100hm wieder runter, die echt schwer sind, dann 200hm wieder hochtragen und hat dann anschließend vielleicht 400hm Trail.


Klingt nach ner guten Quote. Bin am Sonntag 1100hm hochgefahren für 2*100hm Trailabfahrt, so ist halt der nördl. Schwarzwald


----------



## junkyjerk (25. Juni 2008)

@kupfermark: gasman ist mal zusammen mit immerdraussen ne ziemlich geile tour in oberstdorf gefahren, vielleicht fragen wir ihn mal nach dem track, vielleicht kommt er aber auch mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (25. Juni 2008)

Du meinst vermutlich diese hier? Da hätte ich auch noch so die eine oder andere Idee 

Allerdings würde ich an der Nordhängen unterhalb der Hammerspitze und der Ochsenhofer Scharte mal noch mit Schnee rechnen. Mistzeug


----------



## junkyjerk (25. Juni 2008)

jau, genau die mein ich... naja auf schnee hab ich keinen bock, bin auch mit aitschie und bax75 ne coole tour gefahren, weiss bloss nicht mehr, wo genau das war...


----------



## kupfermark (25. Juni 2008)

@lectron: ist das jetzt die Regenerationszeit nach bzw vor dem Winterpokal??

Wer mag denn am Sonntag mitkommen? Ne Tour findet sich ja schnell und mit dem Zug hinkommen hat sich ja glaub auch ganz gut bewährt!

Und morgen abend würd ich auch ganz gern noch ne Runde mit dem MTB drehn. Vllt 19 Uhr anner Brücke??


----------



## junkyjerk (25. Juni 2008)

morgen abend wär ich dabei...


----------



## bax75 (26. Juni 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> bin auch mit aitschie und bax75 ne coole tour gefahren, weiss bloss nicht mehr, wo genau das war...



Du meinst die Ofterschwang-Tour. Den GPS-Track kann ich Dir heut Abend noch schicken.

Heute kann ich leider nicht Biken gehen. Es ist ja Zehnkampftraining.


----------



## junkyjerk (26. Juni 2008)

jau ofterschwangtour.. kommt man da auch mitm zug hin? wir sind ja mit dem auto gefahren damals...


----------



## lectron (26. Juni 2008)

@bax: Wie läuft's denn im Zehnkampftraining? Zum Wettbewerb in Höchstform (+5000)?

@km:Ne Regenerationszeit,kann man's nich nennen. 
Meine knappe Stunde Arbeitsweg sitzt ich schon noch jeden Tag aufm Bike, außerdem hab ich mich überreden lassen, nochmal den Tennisschläger zu schwingen, was aber auch Zeit kostet, und dementsprechend Frau und Kind nicht zu Freudensprüngen bringt. Der Tag hat einfach zu wenige Stunden.


----------



## junkyjerk (26. Juni 2008)

@all: gehts heute auch ein wenig früher? ich mach mich nämlich gegen 17:30uhr auf den weg richtung lautertal.. will zum fussballspiel wieder daheim sein.


----------



## Aitschie (26. Juni 2008)

Wenn ihr die Hörnertour fahren wollt: unbedingt bei der Gipfelstation des Ofterschwanger Lifts runter (geht auf dem Weg unterhalb der Station los)! Da steht auch n Schild "steile Abfahrt" oder so. Geht dann erst bisschen am Wald entlang über ne Wiese und führt dann komplett im Wald ziemlich steil mit vielen schönen Wurzeln!


----------



## junkyjerk (26. Juni 2008)

so, seine jungfernfahrt hat mein neues ross heute mit bravour bestanden, ich bin begeistert... bilder in meiner galerie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MGN (26. Juni 2008)

nice und gz nochmal zum Bike


----------



## MilanL (27. Juni 2008)

@kupfermark: wann fährt ihr am Sonntag von Ulm ab? Vieleicht komme ich mit euch.
Wenn mein Rücken fängt wieder zu schmerzen, werde ich mich irgendwo in die Sonne liegen und ihr könnt weiter schwitzen...


----------



## bax75 (27. Juni 2008)

Je nach Zustand nach Kitzalp komme ich am Sonntag auch mit. 

Gruß Axel


----------



## kupfermark (27. Juni 2008)

MilanL schrieb:


> @kupfermark: wann fährt ihr am Sonntag von Ulm ab? Vieleicht komme ich mit euch.
> Wenn mein Rücken fängt wieder zu schmerzen, werde ich mich irgendwo in die Sonne liegen und ihr könnt weiter schwitzen...



Steht noch nicht ganz fest, wann und wie es losgehen soll. Wenn jj morgen abend vom Rennen und ich von der Arbeit wieder daheim bin, wird das alles besprochen. Schick mir doch einfach Deine Nr per PN, dann geb ich Dir bescheid. Hab auch erst morgen abend wieder Internetzugang. 

Gruß
KM


----------



## bax75 (27. Juni 2008)

lectron schrieb:


> @bax: Wie läuft's denn im Zehnkampftraining? Zum Wettbewerb in Höchstform (+5000)?



Naja so ganz "Auf den Spuren von Arthur Abele" bin noch nicht (ich suche noch). 
Die Devise heißt durchhalten und überleben! 

Apropos: Arthur hat das Meeting in Ratingen bravurös mit 8.372 Punkten gewonnen und hat damit die Fahrkarte nach Peking in der Tasche! Cool oder?


----------



## Aitschie (27. Juni 2008)

Jungs, eure Hilfe wird gebraucht: Erfahrungsbericht zum Rennen in Blaubeuren gesucht


----------



## HypnoKröte (27. Juni 2008)

Geiles Geschoss Junkie- nur sieht der Abgang an der HR Bremse irgendwie extrem aus.


----------



## junkyjerk (27. Juni 2008)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Geiles Geschoss Junkie- nur sieht der Abgang an der HR Bremse irgendwie extrem aus.



geht nicht anders...


----------



## junkyjerk (27. Juni 2008)

@all #1: kurzer zwischenstand in sachen freiburg am wochenende 08.08.08: es fahren bisher mit lilx, 2 kumpels und ich... (evt. noch meine freundin). wer hat noch lust auf feine trails??

@all #2: wer hat lust auf 6h-rennen in blaubeuren am 30.08.2008? bin 2006 mitgefahren und war schon ne ziemliche gaudi...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MGN (27. Juni 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @all #2: wer hat lust auf 6h-rennen in blaubeuren am 30.08.2008? bin 2006 mitgefahren und war schon ne ziemliche gaudi...



..haben die ne HP ?


----------



## junkyjerk (27. Juni 2008)

haben sie, die ist aber gruselig... hab den veranstalter mal angeschrieben, wann denn ne "richtige" ausschreibung kommt


----------



## MGN (27. Juni 2008)

mh da steht jetzt nix über die Strecke  aber wahrscheinlich eh zu high für mich die Anforderungen


----------



## junkyjerk (27. Juni 2008)

MGN schrieb:


> mh da steht jetzt nix über die Strecke  aber wahrscheinlich eh zu high für mich die Anforderungen



was heisst zu high? ne kurze runde, glaub keine 2 kilometer mit vielleicht 100hm? mensch ich denk, du fährst nen scalpel. das ist ein RACEFULLY MENSCH!!!!


----------



## carmin (28. Juni 2008)

Steht Eure Allgäu-Planung inzwischen?

axx, wurmspecht und meine Wenigkeit wollen morgen mit dem 7-Uhr-Zug nach Oberstdorf.  Die Tour ist noch nicht ganz fix, es könnt zB zum Walmendinger Horn gehen.


----------



## MGN (28. Juni 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> was heisst zu high? ne kurze runde, glaub keine 2 kilometer mit vielleicht 100hm? mensch ich denk, du fährst nen scalpel. das ist ein RACEFULLY MENSCH!!!!



bin trotzdem Anfänger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (28. Juni 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> Steht Eure Allgäu-Planung inzwischen?
> 
> axx, wurmspecht und meine Wenigkeit wollen morgen mit dem 7-Uhr-Zug nach Oberstdorf.  Die Tour ist noch nicht ganz fix, es könnt zB zum Walmendinger Horn gehen.



Das klingt ja mal prima! Bin dabei! Bei gps-tour.info hab ich nur eine MTB-Tour zum Walmendinger Horn gefunden: 



			
				http://www.gps-tour.info: Um den hohen Ifen  schrieb:
			
		

> Die Tragepassage von gut 45 Minuten (200 Höhenmeter, aufwärts) ist heftig und definitiv nicht zu fahren, weder bergauf noch bergab. Leider blieb es auch bergab nicht dabei, der Weg war zu schlecht: katzenkopfgroße Steine (mal größer, mal kleiner), Gesteinsspalten, Stufen, Absätze, Schlammlöcher (...)




Gruß
Mark


----------



## gasman (29. Juni 2008)

@all: naturns ist geil, sind statt mit den rr doch kurzfristig auf die fullys umgestiegen.
wer ne wanderkarte von hier hat, sollte mal einen blick auf den trail 30 werfen, der von der naturnser alm runtergeht. von 1300 hm sind 1200 hm trails vom allerfeinsten. definitiv sehr empfehlenswert. bin froh, dass ich die protektoren dabei hatte. 
machts gut die woche, hoffe die allgäutour war auch ein erfolg.


----------



## axx (29. Juni 2008)

Ja, Allgäu-Tour war sehr schön 



 





 

 



Den jj hab ich irgendwie auf kein Foto draufbekommen, war wohl immer zu schnell ...


----------



## junkyjerk (30. Juni 2008)

ein supergeiler tag gestern, danke nochmal an die guides...

@kupfermark, milanl: hier ist die *.gpx datei von gestern fürs navi..


----------



## Tobsn (30. Juni 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> [email protected], milanl: hier ist die *.gpx datei von gestern fürs navi..



Danke


----------



## junkyjerk (30. Juni 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Danke



bitte...


----------



## carmin (30. Juni 2008)

axx schrieb:


> Ja, Allgäu-Tour war sehr schön


Die Fotos sind ja mal der Hammer!  Speziell der Himmel...

Hier noch eins aus der Kategorie "schmerzhaft"...


----------



## junkyjerk (1. Juli 2008)

wie schauts mittwoch abend mit biken aus? wollte so gegen 17uhr über hochsträß, blaubeuren, weiler, schelkingen, blaubeuren, sonderbuch, wippingen, lautertal, herrlingen wieder nach ulm... wer kommt mit?


----------



## tbird (1. Juli 2008)

aaah jj, würde gern mit ... aber die prüfungen halten mich zurück 

in zwei wochen isses dann vorbei, und endlich können die 300km / woche angepeilt werden


----------



## kupfermark (1. Juli 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> wie schauts mittwoch abend mit biken aus? wollte so gegen 17uhr über hochsträß, blaubeuren, weiler, schelkingen, blaubeuren, sonderbuch, wippingen, lautertal, herrlingen wieder nach ulm... wer kommt mit?



Weiß noch nicht, wann ich morgen von der Arbeit daheim sein werde. Ich meld mich dann, vielleicht steig ich dann später ein. 

Gruß
KM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (1. Juli 2008)

Jo am 7. gehts erst los und dann 2 Wochen lang nur Prüfungen  wär gern mitgekommen(zudem der richtige Zeitpunkt gewesen Bikes zu tauschen ^^)


----------



## axx (1. Juli 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> wie schauts mittwoch abend mit biken aus? wollte so gegen 17uhr über hochsträß, blaubeuren, weiler, schelkingen, blaubeuren, sonderbuch, wippingen, lautertal, herrlingen wieder nach ulm... wer kommt mit?



Mal schaun wie rechtzeitig ich's aus dem Büro schaffe... Lust hätte ich schon.


----------



## junkyjerk (1. Juli 2008)

also dann schau ich morgen nochmal rein, wer nun alles mitkommt... treffpunkt wäre dann vielleicht bei mir...


----------



## chickenway-user (1. Juli 2008)

Morgen abend leider Klausur. Die letzte dies Semester...


----------



## junkyjerk (2. Juli 2008)

kleiner zwischenstand wegen heute abend:

es kommen mit: lectron, kumpel von mir und ich.
es kommen vielleicht mit: axx, kupfermark und noch nen kumpel von mir.


----------



## MilanL (2. Juli 2008)

ich werde diese Woche eine Pause machen und mich kurieren. Am Samstag muss ich fit sein. Mit dem Kumpels aus dem Verein planen wir Zugspitzebesteigung, nur das Wetter macht mir Kopfschmerzen, am Freitag soll es dort schneien. 
Und noch eine Frage: Fährt jemand zufällig am Freitag nachmittag richtung München?


----------



## axx (2. Juli 2008)

Treffpunkt um 1700 bei jj, oder wo jetzt?


----------



## britta-ox (2. Juli 2008)

axx schrieb:


> Ja, Allgäu-Tour war sehr schön


Superschöne Bilder! 
Sieht nach ner Wahnsinnstour aus!

Der Trail ähnelt dem von der Kanzelwand ab nach Hirschegg

Würdet ihr eure Tour der Nachbarschaft preisgeben? Gerne auch per PN, wenn ihrs hier nicht reinstellen wollt.

Gruß aus x
Britta


----------



## carmin (2. Juli 2008)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Würdet ihr eure Tour der Nachbarschaft preisgeben?


Der Track hängt ja bereits in #6571... oder meinst ne Wegbeschreibung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (3. Juli 2008)

Hallo Britta,

räum mal dein PM-Postfach auf, da passt nix mehr rein 
Oder PM mir mal deine Mailadresse.


----------



## junkyjerk (3. Juli 2008)

die tour gestern abend war wirklich super, haben die zeit optimal genutzt und sind mit dem letzten sonnenstrahl gegen 21:40uhr nach hause gekommen... schöne trails und vor allem schön warm wars.

ich will am samstag nochmal in die berge, vorausgesetzt, das wetter spielt mit. hat noch wer bock?


----------



## wurmspecht (3. Juli 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> ich will am samstag nochmal in die berge, vorausgesetzt, das wetter spielt mit. hat noch wer bock?



ich


----------



## kommando99 (3. Juli 2008)

Um wie viel Uhr denn?


----------



## bax75 (3. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin am Samstag auch mit von der Partie. Ich hab mal eine Tour am Grünten zusammen gebastelt. Das wäre mein Vorschlag:
Von Immenstadt über Rettenberg nach Kranzegg den Grünten hoch auf der anderen Seite nach Winkel runter und über Berghofen und Unterried hoch zum "Bildstöckle" und wieder runter nach Sonthofen.
Wenns noch nicht reicht dann rüber nach Ofterschwang hoch zum Ofterschwanger Horn und wieder runter nach Ofterschwang.

Der Zug fährt um 7:00 ab. Treffen dann wieder um 6:45 am Nebeneingang.
Bisher fahren mit: junkyjerk, wurmspecht und ich

Bis dann
Gruß Axel


----------



## chickenway-user (4. Juli 2008)

Schad, schon wieder keine Zeit. Ausserdem grad nur Downhill-Reifen da (und ich weiss nicht ob ihr soooo lang warten wollt...).

Es wird eine Zeit kommen wo beides anders sein wird!


btw, hat irgendwer von euch zufällig noch alte Rennrad STIs rumliegen die er/sie günstig abgeben würde? 7- oder 8-fach reicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (4. Juli 2008)

Ich wünsch euch morgen viel Spass, und macht ein paar schöne Fotos


----------



## carmin (4. Juli 2008)

ich wünsch uns heut viel Spaß und hoffe auch, dass ein paar schöne Fotos rausspringen 

bax, jj, wurmspecht: Denkt daran, Euren neuen Fahrradticketerlösungsausdruck mitzunehmen...



chickenway-user schrieb:


> btw, hat irgendwer von euch zufällig noch alte Rennrad STIs rumliegen die er/sie günstig abgeben würde? 7- oder 8-fach reicht...


Bin zwar nicht ganz sicher, was Du mit einem Signaltransduktions-Inhibitor anstellen willst, aber wenns nicht Rennrad sein muss, sondern auch die von meinem Stadtrad abgeschraubte Schalt-/Bremshebelkombi (STX, 3x7) tut, die kriegst geschenkt.


----------



## wurmspecht (4. Juli 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> ich wünsch uns heut viel Spaß und hoffe auch, dass ein paar schöne Fotos rausspringen
> 
> bax, jj, wurmspecht: Denkt daran, Euren neuen Fahrradticketerlösungsausdruck mitzunehmen...



Auf Eure Bilder bin ich auch gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen!!!
Ja ja, der Ausdruck ist schon eingepackt, den kriegt der Schaffner aber diemal nicht mehr für seinen Bericht. Stattdessen sollte man ihm  das Visitenkärtchen von RAN zurückgeben, mit der Aussage, wenn er sich beschweren will, soll er sich doch bitte dahin wenden - den Gegener quasi mit den eigenen Waffen (er)schlagen


----------



## junkyjerk (4. Juli 2008)

ich muss mich leider für morgen abmelden, war heute mit dem rennrad unterwegs und morgen ist mal wieder die familie dran, meine bessere hälfte musste in letzter zeit einfach zu sehr zurückstecken...

ich wünsch euch viel spass, el martinos wollte noch mit.... dann seid ihr immerhin zu dritt.... macht fotos... und schickt mir den track


----------



## carmin (4. Juli 2008)

Leider wollte mir heute kein Foto gelingen, auf dem ein fahrender Biker zu erkennen wäre :-/  Allenfalls ein Abschiedsfoto meiner Schaltzüge, die mit einem Schlag doppelt so lang waren... Sachen gibts.  Aber besser, wir schrotten Material als uns.  Da sind glücklicherweise wieder alle heile geblieben.


----------



## axx (4. Juli 2008)

Ich hab natürlich ein paar Fotos gemacht, wie gewohnt von atemberaubender Bildqualität...


----------



## carmin (4. Juli 2008)

Die sind doch geil.  Sehen dynamisch aus.  Den Fahrer kann man auch anhand der Bikefarbe identifizieren.


----------



## junkyjerk (4. Juli 2008)

nicht die spiegelreflex mitgehabt?


----------



## HypnoKröte (5. Juli 2008)

Soo hier nun Bilder...





MfG Sahin


----------



## chickenway-user (5. Juli 2008)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Soo hier nun Bilder...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Falls ich irgendwann mal auf die blöde Idee kommen sollte dich zu fragen ob ich mal fahren darf, sag bitte: "Nein, du bist zu fett. Das geht nur kaputt!!!" 


Carmin, danke, aber so normale Schalthebelsche hab ich ausreichend... Da würd ich auch welche verschenken. Nur Rennradkram halt nicht...

Wo wart ihr denn heute? Das gelbe ist ein Bullit, oder?


Und noch was ganz anderes, hat irgendwer zufällig nen Bremskolbenrückstellerteil für nen IVer Golf? Hinten muss man da drehen und drücken gleichzeitig sagt das Internet... 7er Inbus brauch ich glaub ich auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (5. Juli 2008)

Das war Wildbad.  Das gelbe ist ein Kraftstoff, aber sieht dem Bullit in der Tat ähnlich...


----------



## sharkslayer (5. Juli 2008)

jemand lust auf ne GANZ kurzfristige runde?
blaubeurer runde - so 3h, ich fahre in ca. 30 min los.


----------



## gasman (5. Juli 2008)

mal sehn obs funzt; handybilder aus naturns; leider drehn sie sich beim hochladen wieder verkehrtrum, egal, müssts halt auch den kopf drehn. krieg das gesicht vor lauter breitem grinsen gar net mehr grad. seehr schön dort, auf den interessanten trails wenig karierte, eigentlich fast gar keine. hatten nur ein mal "ärger" mit dem senner auf der äusseren falkomaialm zwischen vigiljoch und dem ultental. der hat uns erklärt, dass die mts grundsätzlich verboten gehören, ansonsten keinerlei probleme bei grandiosen bedingungen in dieser region


----------



## axx (5. Juli 2008)

@gasman: die Fotos sehen nach jede Menge Spass aus 
Hattet ihr irgendwelche Tourempfehlungen, oder seid ihr einfach drauf los gefahren?

@cwu: das gelbe ist meine CC-Feile. Natürlich auch sehr auf Gewicht optimiert


----------



## flyer85 (5. Juli 2008)

Will morgen jemand mit mir ins Allgäu fahren?
Nach Pfronten (oder auch gerne sonstwohin), so ca. 1000-1500 hm ~60km je nach laune und Kondition?
ich weiß, ist spontan aber....das wetter ist gut.

Auto stlell ich, Treffpunkt irgendwo an der A7....


----------



## gasman (5. Juli 2008)

@axx, hatten eigentlich wenig ahnung, was wir vorfinden. war vor 3 jahren mal am vigiljoch und bin den 34b nach lana damals mehr gestürzt als gefahren. jetzt wars die pure freude. man kann vom vigiljoch bzw. der naturnser alm fast jeden wanderweg runterfahren und findet immer garantiert mindestens 1200 hm s.-t. mit allem. wurzeln, steine, stufen, wiesen, wald und dabei teilweise wirklich unglaublich steil. die 1:50000 kompass wanderkarte hat nicht alle trails drin, tabacco ist besser aber auch da ist nicht alles drin. den vogel abgeschossen habe wir mit einer empfehlung einer wirtin nach kaiserschmarren. das war 500 hm über st. pankratz im ultental. die hat uns auf einen jägersteig geschickt der war wirklich abenteuerlich. haben uns auch etwas verfranst, aber es war unglaublich. leider haben wir auch einen ungeplanten aufstieg gemacht, der mich viel körner gekostet hat. sind insgesamt 3 x geliftet. 1x von lana aus aufs vigiljoch. 2x von rabland nach aschbach. lana-vigiljoch spart bei der heimfahr die umrundung des zipfels von meran. man muss trotzdem von der mittelstation noch ein paar hundert hm hochkurbeln. rabland-aschbach spart 700 hm und hilft erheblich, wenn man eine größere tour z.b. zu den falkomaialmen, vorhat. man hat nach der lifterei noch nicht mal ein richtig schlechtes gewissen, denn die ersten 2 km nach aschbach bringen einen 300 hm rauf. da weiss man auch was man getan hat. ab dann wirs bis zum vigiljoch recht gemütlich.
der von den magazinen groß propagierte lift in laatsch ist seit ein paar wochen für biker gesperrt. hat zu viel trouble gegeben, die gondel in naturns auf den sonnenberg nimmt zwar derzeit noch biker mit, aber nicht, wenn man protektoren dabeihat, oder ein rad, das nach enduro aussieht. wir haben es nicht ausprobiert, haben das aber von locals so erzählt bekommen. bei üblicher fahrweise braucht man auf der forststraße ca. 2h15min auf die naturnser alm. sie ist sehr konstant in der steigung so etwa 10% im schnitt. von der naturnser alm, wie auch von der mauslochalm (zufahrt geht ebenfalls über diese forststraße) stehen wirklich sehr schöne, allesamt protektorenpflichtige alternativen offen.


----------



## chickenway-user (6. Juli 2008)

flyer85 schrieb:


> Will morgen jemand mit mir ins Allgäu fahren?
> Nach Pfronten (oder auch gerne sonstwohin), so ca. 1000-1500 hm ~60km je nach laune und Kondition?
> ich weiß, ist spontan aber....das wetter ist gut.
> 
> Auto stlell ich, Treffpunkt irgendwo an der A7....



*******, wenn ich das früher gewusst hätte. Wenn du mich mit Downhill-Reifen mitnimmst (was anderes hab ich grad nicht da), sprich nicht ganz so sportlich bergauf unterwegs sein willst, dann darfst du mich morgen früh gern anrufen und wecken und den Rest besprechen! Ich überleg mir dann ob ich schon wach genug für sowas bin. Ich schick dir mal meine Nummer...


----------



## gasman (6. Juli 2008)

hallo, sollte heute jemand in b-beu. vorbeikommen freu ich mich über einen "besuch" evtl. ein eis. habe anästh. dienst im kh. einfach kurz per sms melden. ansonsten frohes fahren an alle.


----------



## carmin (6. Juli 2008)

Schon jemand was von unseren Samstag-im-Allgäu-Bikern gehört?  Haben die sich gestern so die Kante gegeben, oder wurden sie gar von Schaffner verhaftet?

gasman, Dein Beitrag war mal wieder hochspannend, und das in mehrfacher Hinsicht.  Die Strecke Naturns-St. Pankraz sind wir mal als Teil eines AX gefahren: gemütliche Schotterpiste hoch (wohl dieselbe wie Ihr), nach einem Kaiserschmarrn oben bissi quer (ganz gut damals), um dann auf einer eher schnöden Abfahrt wieder ins Ultental zu rollern.  Nach zwei harten Etappen war ein lauer Tag damals durchaus okay, aber man sieht, dass man mit genügend Ortskenntnis eine Stanciu-Route gut aufpeppen kann.  (Bei näherem Hinsehen ist das eine Trivialität, was indes nicht bedeutet, dass sie mir bewusst war.)

Interessanter Punkt 2 ist, dass Ihr den Tip von einer Wirtin bekommen habt.  Als Locals noch Einheimische hießen, waren Fragen nach dem Weg noch nicht so ergiebig -- meist wurde man auf irgendwelche Straßen geschickt oder hörte etwas wie "nein, da gibts gar keine Radwege runter".

Interessanter Punkt 3: Politiker und politische Journalisten lesen gerne "Bild", um zu erfahren, was "das Volk" denkt.  (Eigentlich lesen sie dort, was ein Häufchen Redakteure denkt, was das Volk denken soll, aber egal.)  Analog sollte man vielleicht doch ab und an ein Magazin gucken, um zu erfahren, was grade diskutiert wird, anstatt erst in diesem Forum darauf zu stoßen, dass im Vinschgau der Bär umgeht [1].

Punkt 4, und das ist das geilste: Fahrradmitnahme ja, aber nur ohne Protektoren.  In Bikeparks ist es eher andersrum...  Eigentlich haben wir uns immer gewünscht, dass Außenstehende (darf man "externals" sagen?) zu differenzieren lernen.  Weißt Du Konkreteres über den "trouble"?  Vielleicht sollte man zum Liften bald auch eine Mülltüte (plus Filzhut) mitnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (6. Juli 2008)

@El-Martinos: 

@Carmin: Bikemitnahme nur ohne Protektoren heisst, das die die Dinger für den Alltagsverkehr mitnehmen. Sprich die Trails sind für Bikes gesperrt. Zumindest bei Meran ist das so...


----------



## Duempelhuber (6. Juli 2008)

Heyhey,

hab jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen, aber gibts hier auch ne Gruppe die zusammen in Bikeparks fahren? Für Touren bin ich leider noch nicht fit genug.

Grüße
Duempi


----------



## bax75 (6. Juli 2008)

So, die Allgäu-Fahrer sind auch wieder da. Wir waren nun doch nur zu zweit, weil El Martinos scheins was anderes vor hatte.
Wir sind eine sehr schöne Trailtour gefrahren. War zum Teil sehr steil (35km/1900hm) aber echt scheee!
Sind den Grünten von Rettenberg hoch und nach Winkel über endlose Trails runter. Dann nach Ofterschwang rüber und den Jägersteig runter. 
Danach hatten wir uns ein Sprung ins kühle Naß wirklich verdient. 

War echt eine sehr schöne Tour!

Gruß Axel

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/133298]
	
[/URL]  [URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/133297]
	
[/URL]  [URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/133296]
	
[/URL]


----------



## chorge (6. Juli 2008)

Melde mich auch mal wieder... Die Grünten-Tour hatte ich auch mal vor, aber "dank" Kreuzschmerzen bin ich derzeit relativ wenig am biken... Ausserdem bin ich seit heut auch noch erkältet... SCHNÜFF

Braucht von euch einer ne schöne Sattelstütze? http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/121151/cat/500

Viele Grüße aus Kempten,
Jörg


----------



## axx (6. Juli 2008)

Dann mal gute Besserung!



chorge schrieb:


> Braucht von euch einer ne schöne Sattelstütze? http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/121151/cat/500



Die ist ja verbogen


----------



## chorge (6. Juli 2008)

Die gehört so!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (6. Juli 2008)

Dann is ja gut


----------



## kupfermark (6. Juli 2008)

chorge schrieb:
			
		

> Zuviel Versatz nach hinten...



Na dann dreh sie doch einfach um 

Von mir auch gute Besserung! Etwa zuviel Zeit am See verbracht??

Gruß
KM


----------



## El Martinos (7. Juli 2008)

@bax75: Sorry, ich hatte nichts anderes vor, war über Nacht nur nicht daheim und hatte leider keinen Internetzugang vor Ort um nachzuschauen, ob ihr jetzt wirklich fahrt...

@chickenway-user: Ich hoffe, du bist mit deinem fachmännisch reparierten Reifen gut zuhause angekommen...  Das nächste Mal doch lieber mit dem VW-Bus?


----------



## chorge (7. Juli 2008)

@Mark... Wenn es so wäre, würd ich nicht heute zu Hause bleiben, oder?! Aber das Wetter ist mir grad egal... Regen passt mir heut gut rein!

P.S.: Nen Syncros Steuersatz hab ich auch noch rumliegen, der ein neues Rad sucht....


----------



## gasman (7. Juli 2008)

@carmin
also die probleme entstanden angeblich ausnahmsweise mal nicht durch deutsche biker, sondern durch die einheimischen. die jungs sind auch ganz schön hart drauf. wer in naturns im lift noch mitgenommen wird, entscheidet der gondelschubser vor ort. relativ problemlos ist es angeblich abends mit der letzten gondel. diese infos aber ohne gewähr, weil wir es nur erzählt bekommen haben. laatsch ist komplett gesperrt. 
problemlos waren die fahrten von rabland nach aschbach. diese gondel wird aber nicht viel von bikern genutzt, weil der folgende anstieg den meisten zu steil ist. eine wirklich gute alternative ist die gondel aufs vigiljoch (mittelstation), weil die fahrt durch meran und auf dem etschtalradweg zurück nach naturns schon sehr viel zeit verbraucht. allerdings kann man zu einer touristenarmen zeit und NUR WENNS REGNET!! (wie letzten donnerstag) die fahrt über den waal wagen. wir hatten schwein und haben von lana bis töll nur 8 wanderer gesehen. da wir schon bei sichtkontakt abgestiegen sind und geschoben haben, gabs auch keine streitereien. ist wirklich ein sehr schönes erlebnis, aber leider (verständlicherweise) verboten.
was die ortskundigkeit der einheimischen angeht, bzw. der wert von tipps, geb ich dir recht. es war wirklich eine volle ausnahme mal was wirklich gutes von einer einheimischen zu erfahren. 
gräm dich net, dass ihr damals bei der x auf schotter ins ultental abgefahren seid. ne transalp is ne transalp und ne wurzeltrailtour is ne wurzeltrailtour. dafür schafft man auch manchmal nur 30 km am tag und braucht für manche abfahrt länger, als zum hochfahren. is halt so.


----------



## chickenway-user (7. Juli 2008)

El Martinos schrieb:


> @chickenway-user: Ich hoffe, du bist mit deinem fachmännisch reparierten Reifen gut zuhause angekommen...  Das nächste Mal doch lieber mit dem VW-Bus?



Ja, bin gut angekommen. War recht holprig, da (wie du ja schon gesehen hast) nur auf einer Seite des Reifens genug "Luft" drin war...


----------



## junkyjerk (7. Juli 2008)

@all: mittwoch biken. treffpunkt 17:00uhr oder 17:30uhr bei mir. lockere runde zum beine frei fahren.


----------



## bax75 (7. Juli 2008)

@jj: OK bin dabei. Ich bring Dir auch gleich Deine CO2 Kapseln mit. 

Gruß Axel


----------



## gasman (7. Juli 2008)

nix geht bei mir. dienst. angebot steht, wer sich mittwoch in b.-b. nen schleimbeutel aufhaut, kriegt ne wunderschöne narkose


----------



## axx (7. Juli 2008)

gasman, das ist ja ein tolles Angebot 
schad, dass du keine Zeit zum Biken hast

Wenns trocken ist bin ich am Mittwoch auch dabei. Wirds eine lockere Runde wie letzten Mittwoch, oder eine wirklich lockere Runde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (7. Juli 2008)

eine wirklich lockere runde...


----------



## bax75 (7. Juli 2008)

gasman schrieb:


> angebot steht, wer sich mittwoch in b.-b. nen schleimbeutel aufhaut, kriegt ne wunderschöne narkose



Oh da muß ich ablehnen: Die Schleimbeutel gehen mir so langsam aus...


----------



## junkyjerk (7. Juli 2008)

bax75 schrieb:


> Oh da muß ich ablehnen: Die Schleimbeutel gehen mir so langsam aus...



net so bescheiden, einen haste ja noch oder?


----------



## axx (7. Juli 2008)

nur noch einen 



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Die Schleimbeutel des menschlichen Körpers sind: [1]
> Bursa anserina
> Bursa bicipitoradialis
> Bursa iliopectinea
> ...



Viel Spass beim rumschleimen...


----------



## junkyjerk (7. Juli 2008)

na also, da gibts ja noch ne menge...

@bax75: bist du mittwoch dabei?


----------



## bax75 (7. Juli 2008)

Ja, sicher. Aber den Beutel such ich mir selber aus, OK?


----------



## lilx (7. Juli 2008)

hey alle zusammen, nachdem ich mich jetzt doch ne ganze weile nicht mehr gemeldet habe, auch mal wieder ein lebenszeichen von mir 

zunächst bin am mittwoch am start!! biken endlich 
muss einfach mein erfahrung von heute auf dem bike mit ein paar kilometer guter trails wieder kompensieren.. bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher wer das vor ein paar wochen mit dem cabrio und der blonden vor ihrem freund geschrieben hat, zumindest kann ich das ab heute mit sicherheit überbieten und nebenbei bin ich noch für's leben geprägt worden.
seit 1monat endlich mal wieder auf dem bike gewesen und getestet ob mein knie endlich wieder hält, auf ner kurzen ulmer runde. na ja und was jetzt kommt wird mir wohl leider kein mensch glauben, hatte aber keine begleitung als beweis: uni-lehrertal-wilhelmimenburg und dann genau da auf dem trail ein pornodreh , hallo??? was ist mit ulm los??
ganze storry am mittwoch für alle dies interessiert...
bis dann M


----------



## junkyjerk (8. Juli 2008)

watt? wie? porno? ich muss weg!


----------



## chickenway-user (8. Juli 2008)

Jungs, sagt mal, habt ihr ein paar Tipps für uns? Wir suchen Allgäu (oder auch Tannheimer Tal, irgendwo mit richtigen Bergen halt), zügig mit dem Auto zu erreichen und mit einfachen, schönen Trails.

Fällt euch da was ein? Gern auch per PM. Hab ne Karte, ganz kurze Beschreibung müsste also reichen...


@JJ: Wo wohnst du denn? Für den unwahrscheinlichen Fall das ich mitkomm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurmspecht (8. Juli 2008)

Ich würde mich am Mittwoch auch gerne anschließen, muss aber auf ein Seminar, schade. Viel Spaß Euch!


----------



## chorge (8. Juli 2008)

@Chickenway: Fahrt''s ans Ofterschwanger Horn! Mit dem Auto oben bei Gunzesried parken, dann die Asphaltstraße Richtung Allgäuer Berghof hoch. Von dort weiter ans die Weltcuphütte am Ofterschwanger Horn, dann rechts ums Horn rum weiter auf dem 1m breiten Fussweg - eventuell ein Abstecher auf's Horn - und immer weiter der Bergkette entlang. Da kommt dann mal ne 15min Schiebe und Tragepassage, aber dann wird es wieder landschaftlich wunderschön und gut zu fahren. Nach nem knackigen Anstieg kann man entweder gleich rechts über den Sattel wieder halbwegs soft abfahren in Richtung Gunzesrieder Säge, oder weiter auf dem Höhenweg zur Gipfelstation der Bolsterlanger Lifte. Ab da wird es aber dann knackig. Steiler Wurzeltrail mit viel elendigem schieben in Richtung Ochsenkopf.. Dann auf der Karte schauen. Nach dem Ochsenkopf rechts über eine Alpe runter ins Tal. Das Tal dann raus (netter Abzweig ganz unten durch eine Klamm!!!!) in Richtung Gunzesrieder Säge... Auf der Strasse dann zum Auto...
Nette Runde, und von allem was dabei. Wenn man was softes sucht, dann über den besagten Sattel ins Tal abfahren - ist einfacher!!


----------



## axx (8. Juli 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @all: mittwoch biken. treffpunkt 17:00uhr oder 17:30uhr bei mir. lockere runde zum beine frei fahren.



Ich hab gerade noch ein Meeting bis 17 Uhr reinbekommen. 17:30 wäre geschickt.


----------



## junkyjerk (8. Juli 2008)

kein problem, 17:30uhr geht auch...


----------



## junkyjerk (8. Juli 2008)

so bin sämtliche trails im lautertal mal abgefahren, alle in super zustand, kein matsch, schön griffig, freu mich auf morgen abend...


----------



## chickenway-user (8. Juli 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> so bin sämtliche trails im lautertal mal abgefahren, alle in super zustand, kein matsch, schön griffig, freu mich auf morgen abend...



Ja, war auch grad unterwegs. Gar kein Schlamm, richtig langweilig... Aber es regnet ja grad, das macht Hoffnung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (8. Juli 2008)

Duempelhuber schrieb:


> hab jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen, aber gibts hier auch ne Gruppe die zusammen in Bikeparks fahren?


Da gibts in Ülüm sogar mehrere, aber offenbar nicht (mehr) im Forum aktiv.  Wir fahren bislang eher unregelmäßig.



Duempelhuber schrieb:


> Für Touren bin ich leider noch nicht fit genug.


Auch fürn Park brauchts eine gewisse Ausdauer...


----------



## bax75 (9. Juli 2008)

Hey!

Wer kommt jetzt eigentlich mit zum Keiler-Bike? Ich überlege gerade ob ich mich auch noch anmelde.

Gruß Axel


----------



## lectron (9. Juli 2008)

@bax: Ich hab mich gerade auch fürn Keiler angemeldet.


----------



## bax75 (9. Juli 2008)

lectron schrieb:


> @bax: Ich hab mich gerade auch fürn Keiler angemeldet.



Cool! Ich auch.


----------



## junkyjerk (9. Juli 2008)

na supi, dann sind wir ja schon 6 mann oder mehr... einwandfrei!!!


----------



## junkyjerk (9. Juli 2008)

geht ihr nachher mit biken? treffpunkt so gegen 17:30uhr bei mir?


----------



## MGN (9. Juli 2008)

lilx schrieb:


> bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher wer das vor ein paar wochen mit dem cabrio und der blonden vor ihrem freund geschrieben hat, zumindest kann ich das ab heute mit sicherheit überbieten und nebenbei bin ich noch für's leben geprägt worden.




Hehe das war ich !! Hast denn gefragt ab wann es den zu kaufen gibt  Was glaubst du wenn wir beide mal zusammen biken würden hehe dann würden wir bestimmt nen GANG BANG sehen


----------



## chickenway-user (9. Juli 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> eine wirklich lockere runde...





Erster!


----------



## axx (9. Juli 2008)

Schön wars! 



MGN schrieb:


> Hehe das war ich !!


Du bist Porno-Schauspieler


----------



## junkyjerk (10. Juli 2008)

jau, war wirklich schön die lockere runde... hoffentlich bald wieder mit so vielen leuten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (10. Juli 2008)

Ist heut eigentlich irgendwas los? Also ich mein jetzt nicht unbedingt Radeln, wobei, so ne kleine Fahrtechnik-Session wär auch nett...


----------



## tbird (10. Juli 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> jau, war wirklich schön die lockere runde... hoffentlich bald wieder mit so vielen leuten...



gerne, nach den prüfungen!!


----------



## junkyjerk (10. Juli 2008)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> ne kleine Fahrtechnik-Session wär auch nett...



jau, fahrtechnik wär wirklich mal wieder dran... umsetzen und wheelie fahren... 

aber erstmal warten grössere aufgaben am samstag auf kupfermark und mich, wenn das geschafft ist und wir wieder aus finale da sind, kanns losgehen..


----------



## wurmspecht (11. Juli 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> aber erstmal warten grössere aufgaben am samstag auf kupfermark und mich, ..



Viel Glück Euch beiden!!!


----------



## junkyjerk (11. Juli 2008)

danke.


----------



## MGN (11. Juli 2008)

axx schrieb:


> Schön wars!
> 
> 
> Du bist Porno-Schauspieler



 ne ich war der der das damals geschrieben hat


----------



## Aitschie (12. Juli 2008)

Gerade eben läuft im Trophy-Channel das Siegerinterview. Leider ist weder Mark noch Jörg der Sieger.... 
Siegerzeit liegt bei 10h30. Respekt, zumal das Wetter auch nicht optimal war.


----------



## axx (12. Juli 2008)

jj + km: 

ihr seid einfach nur krank


----------



## MGN (13. Juli 2008)

super wetter da könnte man doch echt ausflippen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurmspecht (13. Juli 2008)

@ jj & km: Glückwünsche auch von mir, Hut ab!!!


----------



## Aitschie (15. Juli 2008)

by the way, Mark ist sogar in der Best-of-Gallerie auf der Sportografen-Seite dabei


----------



## flyer85 (15. Juli 2008)

Hey 

Also morgen (Mittwoch) werden Britta-ox ins Allgäu aufbrechen und uns irgendwo im Tannheimertal oder Oberstdorf austoben. Abfahrt ist ~9:00 an der Autobahnabfahrt Berkheim. 
Geplant ist ne gemütliche Tour, willkommen sind alle die ein fahrtüchtiges Mountainbike besitzen...geplant sind so ~1000hm.

Wer noch mitfahren will soll mir hier einfach ne pm mit Handynr. schicken, ich werd heut Abend dann noch paarmal reinschaun.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Duempelhuber (15. Juli 2008)

Sind bei euch eigentlich nur Supersportler dabei, oder auch der ein oder andere Anfänger?

Will ja net alle ausbremsen.


----------



## carmin (15. Juli 2008)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Ja ja, der Ausdruck ist schon eingepackt, den kriegt der Schaffner aber diemal nicht mehr für seinen Bericht. Stattdessen sollte man ihm das Visitenkärtchen von RAN zurückgeben


Neues von der Fahrradmitnahmefront: Dass die Bahn zwischenzeitlich doch Fahrradtickets für den RE zwischen Kellmünz und Memmingen verlangte, hat wurmspecht keine Ruhe gelassen .. bis sie sogar im Kursbuch den Hinweis fand, dass (ausdrücklich auch im RE) bis Memmingen die Fahrradmitnahme kostenlos sei, und das öffentlich gesponsort:
Zwischen Ulm Hbf und Memmingen kostenlose Fahrradmitnahme in Zügen des Nahverkehrs (RE, RB). Dies ermöglichen Ihnen die Landkreise Neu-Ulm und Unterallgäu.​Jetzt sind wir mal gespannt, wie sich die Widersprüche auflösen...


----------



## britta-ox (15. Juli 2008)

Hey,suppi! Das werd ich mir gleich ausdrucken!
Danke für den Hinweis und 
Die schwäbische Sparsamkeit ließ mich bisher auch immer nach MM zockeln.
Kellmünz ist für mich besser erreichbar, v.a. aber die Strecke schöner zum hinkommen.
Da schimpf nochmal jemand auf die Bayern! [email protected] Landkreis NU & Unterallgäu, super Sache.

Könnten wir eigentlich gleich morgen testen
Wie wärs Tobi? Bayernticket kostet auch nur 27.-incl. entspannter Hin-u. Rückfahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (15. Juli 2008)

okay, nur Vorsicht: Ländertickets Mo-Fr erst ab 9 Uhr... Das ließ sich noch nicht wegdiskutieren *g*



Duempelhuber schrieb:


> Sind bei euch eigentlich nur Supersportler dabei, oder auch der ein oder andere Anfänger?


alles dabei


----------



## HypnoKröte (15. Juli 2008)

Ich zum Bsp. gehör eher zur Kattegorie *Lahmarsch* aber zum Glück warten se immer auf einen


----------



## MGN (16. Juli 2008)

ich zähle mich mal zu den Anfängern  aber bin für jeden Spaß zu haben  zum Thema Duempelhuber einfach mal melden dann könn mer mal was ausmachen


----------



## wurmspecht (16. Juli 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> Neues von der Fahrradmitnahmefront: ...Zwischen Ulm Hbf und Memmingen kostenlose Fahrradmitnahme in Zügen des Nahverkehrs (RE, RB). Dies ermöglichen Ihnen die Landkreise Neu-Ulm und Unterallgäu.​Jetzt sind wir mal gespannt, wie sich die Widersprüche auflösen...



Danke für die Veröffentlichung, carmin! Die Bahntante, mit der ich seit Wochen in Kontakt stehe, um ide Fahrradtickets zurückerstattet zu kriegen, hat heute wieder geschrieben und ist trotz des Kursbuches nicht zu überzeugen. Aber nervig wie ich bin, bleibe ich am Ball, bin ja gespannt, wie lange das noch hin und her geht - gibt ja nichts zu verlieren!


----------



## gasman (16. Juli 2008)

@ wurmspecht
danke, gehöre ja wie du weisst zur mülltütenfraktion, aber nix geht über ein kostenloses rad  ohne verhüterli.
vielleicht sollte man aber gar nicht so sehr drauf rumreiten, weil die bahnis sonst den fehler im kursbuch ändern. wär doch grad schad.
@ all 
bin mit arbeit grad echt zugesch....aber hoffe am wochenende irgenwann mal ne runde fahren zu können...am liebsten was ganz widerliches, um mich abzureagieren. hat jemand lust?


----------



## axx (16. Juli 2008)

gasman schrieb:


> ....aber hoffe am wochenende irgenwann mal ne runde fahren zu können...am liebsten was ganz widerliches, um mich abzureagieren. hat jemand lust?



Hätte auch Lust auf irgendeine ganz üble Schinderei. Als letzte AX-Vorbereitung 
Hab allerdings nur Sonntag Zeit


----------



## chickenway-user (16. Juli 2008)

Also Sonntag wär ich wieder in Ulm. Allerdings werd ich da recht fertig sein. Und vermutlich Besuch haben. Wird also auch so üble Schinderei...

Aber nächste Woche wär ich dabei.

Ihr lieben wenig trainierte und Anfänger und Schnecken und so, einfach mitkommen wenn der Termin passt. Also zumindest hier rund um Ulm. Da kann man fast immer gut abkürzen und einfach heimfahren und ansonsten wird auch oft gewartet. Also so mach ich das zumindest, ich kümmer mich da nicht drum ob ich zu den schnellen gehör oder nicht...


----------



## gasman (16. Juli 2008)

also dann fass ma mal den sonntag für ne langsame elende widerliche schinderei ins auge, odr?


----------



## carmin (17. Juli 2008)

axx schrieb:


> Hätte auch Lust auf irgendeine ganz üble Schinderei. Als letzte AX-Vorbereitung


Aber denk dran: Je besser trainiert Du bist, desto länger musst warten...


----------



## wurmspecht (17. Juli 2008)

gasman schrieb:


> also dann fass ma mal den sonntag für ne langsame elende widerliche schinderei ins auge, odr?



Au ja, ich würde da auch mitmachen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MGN (17. Juli 2008)

gasman schrieb:


> also dann fass ma mal den sonntag für ne langsame elende widerliche schinderei ins auge, odr?




und da soll man als "Anfänger" keine Angst bekommen


----------



## gasman (17. Juli 2008)

sorry, des war net so gemeint.


----------



## axx (18. Juli 2008)

Stimmt, die Tour wird bestimmt wundervoll 

@gasman, wurmspecht, et al.: ihr könnt gern auch schon an Samstag starten, da soll das Wetter deutlich besser werden als an Sonntag. Nehmt da bitte keine Rücksicht auf mich.


----------



## gasman (18. Juli 2008)

hey alter, du weisst doch das wir nie auf irgendjemanden rücksicht nehmen, grins.
samstag hab ich zu viel anderes vor, geht bei mir sowieso nicht.
wie wärs sonntag mit 1030 an der brücke? absolut sozialverträglich, odr?


----------



## kommando99 (18. Juli 2008)

An welcher Brücke denn? Würdet Ihr nen Neuling mitnehmen?


----------



## wurmspecht (19. Juli 2008)

Das ist die Fußgängerbrücke, die am Neu-Ulmer Ruderverein unterhalb der B10-Brücke über die Donau geht. Klar kannst Du gerne mit.

10.30 wäre supi!


----------



## kommando99 (19. Juli 2008)

Was habt Ihr denn so vor, dass man weiß, was man einpacken sollte. Hardtail is in Ordnung nehme ich an?


----------



## axx (19. Juli 2008)

hatte bei übler schinderei eigentlich an richtige berge gedacht, aber nachdems wetter im allgäu eh nicht so top wird, ist 1030 brücke prima

@k99: kA was der gasman vorhat, ich pack mir was zum futtern und regenjacke ein. Letztes mal war von singlespeed-starrbike bis dh alles dabei, geht alles irgendwie


----------



## gasman (19. Juli 2008)

hartteil is ok. je nach dauer genug zu trinken (trinkrucksack?), bissel was zu essen, schlauch, regenjacke. treffpunkt ist an der brücke auf der ulmer seite. bis denne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (19. Juli 2008)

hey is weiß net was der axx so vorhat, ich fahr ihm halt nach soweit es geht


----------



## carmin (19. Juli 2008)

Der Helm ist schon so selbstverständlich, dass er gar nicht mehr aufgezählt wird.  Nicht aufgezählt wird auch das Satellitentelefon -- für den Fall, dass man in unzivilisierte Regionen vorstößt und doch mal Hilfe holen muss.


----------



## gasman (19. Juli 2008)

@ carmin bist du auch im land? wär nett, dich auch mal wieder zu sehen


----------



## junkyjerk (19. Juli 2008)

@all: so wieder aus finale zurück, geil war es wieder, wenn auch sehr viele dornengewächse uns am weiterfahren hindern.. autsch...

zur trophy: ist super gelaufen, alles im grünen bereich, das wetter war zum teil zum :kotz: aber insgesamt sind wir super durchgekommen... nächstes jahr vielleicht nochmal 

euch viel spass morgen beim biken... ich kann und will im moment nicht aufs rad, brauch ne pause und meine gabel verliert öl und meine bremse ist verreckt... shice


----------



## carmin (19. Juli 2008)

gasman schrieb:


> @ carmin bist du auch im land? wär nett, dich auch mal wieder zu sehen


Im Lande (oder Ländle) ja, allein mir fehlt im Ulm die heimatliche Basis.  Für ein Allgäu-Wochenende steig ich aber auch gern mal in den Zug.  Euch viel Erfolg morgen!


----------



## chickenway-user (20. Juli 2008)

Ich weiss noch nicht ob das morgen bei mir klappt. Und wenn dann weiss ich nicht ob ich mit dem ungefederten Singlespeeder oder mit Downhillreifen antreten soll...

Wobei, üble Schinderei hört sich singlespeedy an. 1,2kg-Reifen sind allerdings auch ne üble Schinderei. 

Ich glaub ich bleib einfach im Bett... Oder nehm das gefederte Sofa. Dann mach ich anfängertaugliches Tempo...

Carmin, was brauchst du denn so an Basis? Pennen und duschen kannst du gern bei mir wenn mal nötig. Essen? Hmm, mein Kühlschrank leidet glaub ich an Magersucht oder so, aber da ließe sich auch was hinkriegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (20. Juli 2008)

Yo danke, das Pennen und Duschen an sich wäre nicht das Problem (und axx hat da bereits Gastgeber gespielt).  Was ich meinte: Wenn wohnst in Ulm, kannst an einer Halbtagestour von der Brücke natürlich problemlos teilnehmen.  Mit 2x2 Stunden Bahnanreise lohnt das aber irgendwie nicht mehr.

Wobei, lohnen, das ist auch relativ.  Wald und schmale oder steile Wege gibts hier auch.  Nur anständige Serpentinen, das hab ich hier noch nicht gefunden, und die vermiss ich schmerzlich.  Kann mir inzwischen schon erklären, wieso Armin wenigstens ab und an aus Augsburg nach Blaubeuren kommt...


----------



## kupfermark (20. Juli 2008)

Sodele, bin auch wieder da, und hab auch schon mein bike fahrbereit gemacht. War ne geniale Woche:



 

 

 



Muß mich hier so langsam mal wieder auf Wohnungssuche machen. Falls jemand was weiß oder hat, bitte melden,

Gruß
KM


----------



## gasman (20. Juli 2008)

@chickenway
das wär grad exakt genau des richtige für dich gewesen heute. wir haben uns eingeschweint wie schon lang nicht mehr. ganz üble schlammsauerei, war aber sehr relaxt.


----------



## junkyjerk (20. Juli 2008)

@kupfermark: hast du auch schon deine bilder vom sportograf runtergeladen? ich hab meine gleich gestern geholt, sind echt super bilder dabei...


----------



## kupfermark (20. Juli 2008)

Hab vorhin überwiesen


----------



## chorge (20. Juli 2008)

Also im Allgäu hättet ihr heut ned viel Freude! Bis 11Uhr Dauerpiss, dannach Schauer... Aber gestern war Sonne pur!!!


----------



## kommando99 (20. Juli 2008)

Hat echt Spaß gemacht heute. Ich denke, ich werdet mich ab nun öfters ertragen müssen 

Wem schulde ich den schlauch? 


e/ hat jemand die Tour aufgezeichnet? Würde mir das gerne mal auf ner Karte ansehen, was wir heute gefahren sind.


----------



## carmin (20. Juli 2008)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Muß mich hier so langsam mal wieder auf Wohnungssuche machen. Falls jemand was weiß oder hat, bitte melden


Wo etwa, und in welcher Größen-/Preisklasse?  (Ein Kollege sucht grade einen Nachmieter, weiß dessen Wohnungdaten allerdings grade nicht.)


----------



## Duempelhuber (20. Juli 2008)

chorge schrieb:


> Also im Allgäu hättet ihr heut ned viel Freude! Bis 11Uhr Dauerpiss, dannach Schauer... Aber gestern war Sonne pur!!!



War gestern auch in Hindelang am Bike Park. War echt ein super Wetter.

Wollten heute auch nochmal hin, aber haben es uns zum Glück anders überlegt.


----------



## axx (20. Juli 2008)

@km: schöne fotos, vor allem das erste weckt so richtig Sehnsucht nach Finale 

@k99: Schlauch war von mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (20. Juli 2008)

Danke schön. Schläuche haben wir auch einige gebraucht. Ich glaub wir hatten um die 7 Platten. 
Nächstes mal halt mit Schlauchschutz


----------



## chorge (20. Juli 2008)

@Duempel: Das nächste mal anPNen!! Meine Süße wohnt direkt gegenüber vom Bikepark...


----------



## MGN (21. Juli 2008)

So mal was ganz anderes ,

habe einen Gutschein vom Media Markt bekommen über 799,-- Euro, da mein Beamer nicht mehr zu reparieren war. Allerdings benötige ich absolut nichts vom MediaMarkt. Barauszahlung ist allerdings auch nicht möglich  Falls wer von euch in nächster Zukunft sich bei einem Media Markt Ulm/Neu-Ulm etwas kaufen möchte in dieser Preisklasse bitte PM an mich dann könnte derjenige mit diesem Gutschein einkaufen und mir das Geld geben. Wäre auf alle Fälle sehr nett... Lieben Dank 

PS: sorry wenns nix mit biken zu tun hat 

MFG

MGN


----------



## kommando99 (21. Juli 2008)

Wenn das n' normaler Gutschein ist, solltest Du doch einfach z.B. ne DVD damit kaufen können und die Differenz als Rückgeld bekommen, oder?


----------



## Duempelhuber (21. Juli 2008)

chorge schrieb:


> @Duempel: Das nächste mal anPNen!! Meine Süße wohnt direkt gegenüber vom Bikepark...



Ah, ok, werd dir das nächste mal bescheid geben.

Werden wohl in 2 Wochen nach Oberammergau fahren. Ist ja glaub auch nicht so weit weg von euch. Wenn Lust hast, kann ich dir ja nochmal bescheid geben.


----------



## dechfrax (21. Juli 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

ein Kollege hat mir erzählt, dass es auf der Böfinger Halde ein paar nette Singletrails geben soll. Kennt jemand von Euch das Gelände und kann mir einen Tip geben, wo man am besten einsteigen sollte?

Grüße
medc17


----------



## junkyjerk (21. Juli 2008)

einfach hochradeln, die trails sind nicht zu verfehlen... viel spass


----------



## chickenway-user (22. Juli 2008)

medc17 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ein Kollege hat mir erzählt, dass es auf der Böfinger Halde ein paar nette Singletrails geben soll. Kennt jemand von Euch das Gelände und kann mir einen Tip geben, wo man am besten einsteigen sollte?
> 
> ...



Ist aber alles eher kurz und mit teilweise dicken Sprüngen...

@MGN: Könnte wohl bald ne externe Festplatte brauchen. Die bringt aber nur nen kleinen Teil des Gutscheins wieder rein... Also falls wer was für 759 will.

Oberammergau will ich mir jetzt die Tage auch mal anschauen. Nach Hindelang könnt ich allerdings auch mal.


----------



## MGN (22. Juli 2008)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> @MGN: Könnte wohl bald ne externe Festplatte brauchen. Die bringt aber nur nen kleinen Teil des Gutscheins wieder rein... Also falls wer was für 759 will.



Danke ist schonmal recht nett von dir, wäre zumindest ein Anfang  aber wenn es dumm läuft renn ich dann 16x zum MM also wäre es Praktischer du kaufst dir gleich nen kompletten PC grins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (22. Juli 2008)

PCs kosten heut ja auch nix mehr.

Bei ebay verkaufen?  Natürlich riskierst da, deutlich weniger als 700 Euro zu bekommen.  Bei kleineren Gutscheinen scheint sich der Verlust aber in Grenzen zu halten:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Amazon-Gutschein...ryZ55389QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.de/MediaMarkt-Gutsc...ryZ55389QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.de/Media-Markt-Guts...ryZ55389QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## wurmspecht (22. Juli 2008)

@carmin: ich dachte, Du packst...!!!!


----------



## carmin (23. Juli 2008)

Sorry... unbehandeltes Helfersyndrom...


----------



## axx (23. Juli 2008)

Eigentlich erstaunlich, dass die Gutscheine nicht über dem Nennwert weggehen...

@MGN: Stammt der Gutschein aus einem Kulanz-Deal? Denn wenn der Beamer in der Gewährleistungszeit kaputt geht, muss der Händler nachbessern (Reparatur, Austausch) oder wandeln (Geld zurück). Auf einen Tausch in ein anderen Modell oder in einen Gutschein musst du dich da nicht einlassen.

@carmin: in einem so schweren Fall wie deinem kann man da glaub nix mehr behandeln. Wirst lernen müssen, damit zu leben ;-)


----------



## kupfermark (23. Juli 2008)

@carmin:


----------



## junkyjerk (23. Juli 2008)

carmin hat geburtstag? na dann auch von mir alles gute...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (23. Juli 2008)

hehe danke   Wie habt Ihr das denn jetzt rausbekommen...?

ok, wir melden uns dann gleich mal ab für die näxten 10 Tage 

ps: den Oberstdorf-Thread nebenan habt Ihr bestimmt auch gesehen?  Die freun sich bestimmt noch über ortskundige Mitfahrer


----------



## chickenway-user (24. Juli 2008)

Wie was? Alles Gute nachträglich mein Lieber!


----------



## MGN (24. Juli 2008)

@ carmin Von mir auch noch HAPPY BIRTHDAY nachträglich  

@all so ab morgen 2 Wochen Urlaub wer also mal ne "normale" Tour machen will einfach melden 

MFG

MGN


----------



## Duempelhuber (24. Juli 2008)

Zur Info, am Sonntag hat der kleine "Bikepark" in Heidenheim auf.


Werde dort sein.

Grüße
Duempi


----------



## MGN (27. Juli 2008)

./push


----------



## MilanL (28. Juli 2008)

@kupfermark: am Sonntag is wieder ein Vorbereitungslauf für Einstein marathon...Kommst du? ich versuche mindestens die kurzeste 18km flache Strecke...
@Dr. Gasman: Gehst du noch biken? hab ich dich sehr lange nicht gesehen..


----------



## junkyjerk (28. Juli 2008)

@milanl: sind am wochenende beim keiler-mtb-marathon. deshalb auch leider nicht in ulm.


----------



## MilanL (28. Juli 2008)

Ich wünsche euch viel Glück.Ich denke dorthin werden mehrere aus diesem Thread fahren...


----------



## junkyjerk (28. Juli 2008)

richtig, kupfermark, bax75, lectron, meiner einer...


----------



## kupfermark (28. Juli 2008)

Stimmt! Wird sicher lustig, insgesamt 8 Starter aus Ulm 

Vielleicht schaff ichs mal zu den nächsten Vorbereitungsläufen. Solang muß ich halt alleine laufen.

Und mit euch biken, z.B. am Donnerstag, 17:30 Uhr. Wer hat Lust/Zeit/besseren Vorschlag??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilanL (29. Juli 2008)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Und mit euch biken, z.B. am Donnerstag, 17:30 Uhr. Wer hat Lust/Zeit/besseren Vorschlag??


ja, ich würde gehen...die Zeit is OK, aber ich fahre von Eselsberg. Wir können uns irgendwo auf dem Weg treffen.


----------



## junkyjerk (29. Juli 2008)

donnerstag biken hört sich gut an, bin wohl dabei, aber wahrscheinlich nicht mitm leidville... das steht immer noch bei achim am karlsplatz.. shice


----------



## chickenway-user (29. Juli 2008)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Und mit euch biken, z.B. am Donnerstag, 17:30 Uhr. Wer hat Lust/Zeit/besseren Vorschlag??



Da wär ich wohl dabei - ausser wenn ich es nicht schaff weil ich für Schlaflosimsattel packen muss...


----------



## HypnoKröte (29. Juli 2008)

Ich komm auch mit wenn ich bis dahin ausgewogene RR besorgen kann  , diesmal auch mit Helm. Hey Junkie wasn los mit deim Liteville?


----------



## kommando99 (29. Juli 2008)

Do ist cool, bin auch dabei.

e/ an der Brücke?


----------



## gasman (29. Juli 2008)

@milanl
momentan arbeite ich fast pausenlos, so dass ich kaum zeit habe zum radfahren. donnerstag könnte ich mit etwas glück aber schaffen. am sonntag hätte ich ab dem späten vormittag zeit. da wird bei dir aber nix gehen, wenn du den vorbereitungslauf mitmachen willst. 
vielleicht hat ja sonst jemand lust.


----------



## junkyjerk (29. Juli 2008)

@hypnokröte: meine tollen neuen hope m4 in rot haben leider 6-loch-scheiben, meine laufräder aber centerlock. leider gibt es keinen passenden adapter, denn die sch...-hope-scheiben haben auf der rückseite eine vertiefung, nun muss achim die adapter abdrehen lassen, damit ich die scheiben an meine laufräder bauen kann... toll gelle? ich sag dir eins, wenn die hope mich nun noch enttäuschen sollten, klatsch ich ihm die dinger um die ohren...


----------



## HypnoKröte (29. Juli 2008)

Meinst das Problem das die Scheibe an deinem Sattel schleift ? Wenn ja ist es weil die Nieten von dfen Hopes zu dick sind. Wenns das ist kannst auch selbst Hand anlegen, einfach am Sattel n bissl was abschleifen. Beim Achim dauerts ewigkeiten.


----------



## junkyjerk (29. Juli 2008)

@hypnokröte: nee, am sattel schleift nix, soweit bin ich noch garnicht, denn ich kann die scheiben nicht an meine naben schrauben... zeig ich und erklär ich dir beim nächsten mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MGN (29. Juli 2008)

Donnerstag mh... ich hab Urlaub und könnte auch mit... wenn Ihr wollt  ^^


----------



## HypnoKröte (29. Juli 2008)

Uppsala überlesen  , aber das Problem wirst auch noch bekommen.


----------



## kupfermark (29. Juli 2008)

kommando99 schrieb:


> Do ist cool, bin auch dabei.
> 
> e/ an der Brücke?



Ja, Brücke:


----------



## junkyjerk (30. Juli 2008)

@bax75, lectron: wegen abfahrt keiler-bike-marathon, dachte so samstag mittag gegen 13-14uhr abzufahren.. was hattet ihr geplant? bax75, du kannst bei mir mitfahren, wenn du möchtest, lectron, wann wolltest du los?

@kupfermark: kommst du auch schon am samstag? würde mich sehr freuen, wenn du mit uns ein paar bierchen zischen würdest...


----------



## bax75 (30. Juli 2008)

Hey Leute, Ihr werdet nicht glauben was mir passiert ist: 

















MountainBIKE hat mich für das Leserteam beim Grischa-Trail-Ride ausgelost!!!
































 MountainBIKE Magazin!!!!


----------



## Don Stefano (30. Juli 2008)

Da sieht man mal, wofür so eine Bravo doch gut ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (30. Juli 2008)

bax75 schrieb:


> Hey Leute, Ihr werdet nicht glauben was mir passiert ist:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




bitte was? wann ist das?


----------



## chickenway-user (30. Juli 2008)

Geil, Glückwunsch!

Wie wird denn das Wetter heute abend?


----------



## bax75 (30. Juli 2008)

Der Grischa-Trail-Ride ist eine 3 tägige Trail-Tour (mit Bahnunterstützung) die in Teams gefahren wird. Es geht darum mit Hilfe von Karte und GPS innerhalb einer vorgegebenen Zeit das Ziel zu erreichen und dabei die meisten Punkte zu sammeln. Es werden Schwierigkeitsgrad der Trails, Höhenmeter und Strecke bewertet. siehe auch hier
Die Mountainbike stellt ein Viererteam zu dem ausser mir noch ein Redakteur und zwei andere Teilnehmer gehören. 
Das wird bestimmt witzig! Ich freu mich jetzt schon riesig drauf.

So, jetzt steht ja aber erst mal der Keiler an: 
@jj: wäre super wenn Du mich mitnehmen würdest. 14 Uhr würde mir passen. 
Ich nehme mal an wir übernachten wieder in einer Sporthalle oder so was. D.h. Isomatte und Schlafsack mitnehmen, richtig?

Gruß Axel


----------



## junkyjerk (30. Juli 2008)

bax75 schrieb:


> @jj: wäre super wenn Du mich mitnehmen würdest. 14 Uhr würde mir passen.
> Ich nehme mal an wir übernachten wieder in einer Sporthalle oder so was. D.h. Isomatte und Schlafsack mitnehmen, richtig? Gruß Axel



kein problem, richtig, schlafsack und iso-matte mitnehmen, abfahrt zwischen 13 und 14 uhr.


----------



## MGN (30. Juli 2008)

bax75 schrieb:


> Hey Leute, Ihr werdet nicht glauben was mir passiert ist:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nice gz... dann sehen wir dich also Bald in Farbe und Action in der neuen MB


----------



## tbird (30. Juli 2008)

kommando99 schrieb:


> Do ist cool, bin auch dabei.
> 
> e/ an der Brücke?



me too.


----------



## junkyjerk (30. Juli 2008)

hui, da werden wir ja ne riesengruppe am donnerstag.. super


----------



## MGN (30. Juli 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> hui, da werden wir ja ne riesengruppe am donnerstag.. super



hoffentlich regnet es nicht


----------



## chickenway-user (31. Juli 2008)

Ach, wenns regnet wird man wenigstens nicht so nass vom Schwitzen...


----------



## tbird (31. Juli 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> hui, da werden wir ja ne riesengruppe am donnerstag.. super



japp das wird auf jeden fall sehr geil!

ich bring noch nen freund mit, der war auch schonmal mit von der partie (und verfährt sich diesmal hoffentlich nicht so oft *gggg*)

btw ... wo solls denn hingehen? richtung blaubeuren nehm ich an ... und dann weiter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (31. Juli 2008)

schau mer mal...


----------



## tbird (31. Juli 2008)

jaja ich lass mich ja schon überraschen


----------



## MGN (31. Juli 2008)

so hier das Ergebnis vom heutigen "RITT" auch wenn ich meist immer vorletzter war wars wirklich super... Auf baldiges wiederholen


----------



## junkyjerk (31. Juli 2008)

jupp, war wirklich super, leistungsunterschiede gibts immer.... hoffentlich bald wieder..


----------



## MGN (31. Juli 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> jupp, war wirklich super, leistungsunterschiede gibts immer.... hoffentlich bald wieder..



jupp da hast du Recht... Aber auch großes Lob an dich... man trifft selten wen der sich so um die Nachzügler kümmert 

Wie gesagt ich hab Urlaub bin immer mit von der Partie ICQ ist ja auch hinterlegt


----------



## HypnoKröte (31. Juli 2008)

Du sagst es Stefan , ohne Jörg hätte ich wohl am letzten Hügel schon aufgegeben. Danke Jörg !!!

PS: hat jmd. schon Daten ?  Wäre echt super,dann kann ich, immer wenn der innnere Schweinehund größer wird mir diese reinziehen


----------



## junkyjerk (31. Juli 2008)

jau, km- und hm-angaben täten mich auch interessieren.


----------



## chickenway-user (1. August 2008)

Ja, den Jörg dabeizuhaben ist echt praktisch. Ohne sein Wasser hätte ich am Ende nicht mehr Nähmaschine spielen können...


48 km
670 hm
155 Durchschnittspuls
2896 kcal 

Schätz ich mal.


----------



## MGN (1. August 2008)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Ja, den Jörg dabeizuhaben ist echt praktisch. Ohne sein Wasser hätte ich am Ende nicht mehr Nähmaschine spielen können...
> 
> 
> 48 km
> ...




Also bei mir waren es 

64 km (allerdings komm ich ja von Burlafingen)
ca. 600 hm 
Puls hatte ich net angeschlossen denke aber so 250 
3271 kcal

und chicken wenn ich die Tour mit einem Gang gefahren wäre dann hätts mich schon nach dem ersten Berg aus den Pedalen gehaun  und zwecks Wasser nächstes mal einfach was sagen ich hab meist reserven mit bei...

MFG

MGN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (1. August 2008)

@MGN: Danke.

So, ich fahr jetzt zu Schlaflosimsattel...
Ein ganzes Wochenende saufen und radeln, das wird fein 

Nächste Woche könnten wir doch eigentlich wieder ne Runde drehen...


----------



## MGN (1. August 2008)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Du sagst es Stefan , ohne Jörg hätte ich wohl am letzten Hügel schon aufgegeben. Danke Jörg !!!



ROFL... Jörg soll nächstes mal nen Baseballschläger mitnehmen... Dann kann er uns beide nächstes mal.... schaut einfach selbst 

http://www.mountainmuffins.de/content/view/49/24/

mein Record 1008,9 m


----------



## junkyjerk (1. August 2008)

gute idee mit dem baseballschläger


----------



## kupfermark (1. August 2008)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> .diesmal auch mit Helm.





junkyjerk schrieb:


> gute idee mit dem baseballschläger


----------



## tbird (1. August 2008)

Wahahaha 

Öhm btw ... hier nochmal das Bild von gestern, ein bissl "aufgefrischt"


----------



## Aitschie (1. August 2008)

Das Baseballspiel ist ja mal witzig, ich leg mal die Latte nicht so hoch bei 812,8m 

Wünsche euch viel Spaß bei Keiler, SIS oder wo auch immer, ich werde mir den ältesten deutschen Marathon in Seiffen auf der 100km Strecke geben.

EDIT: gebt den Link NICHT eurer Herzdame, ich krieg meine nimmer vom PC weg. Und das schlimmste: sie liegt bei 913,6m  Geschlagen von der Freundin...... 

Edit II: 1227,2m Sch**** Junkies


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dechfrax (2. August 2008)

Moin,

ist noch irgendjemand hier (ausser mir) nicht auf einem Marathon und gedenkt heute eine Runde zu drehen?

Grüße
medc17


----------



## gasman (2. August 2008)

hey des baseballspiel is ja vielleicht goil. 1135 m, und das als computervolldepp nach dem 4 versuch. meine frau is völlig verzweifelt und ich komm aus dem lachen nicht mehr raus.
hat jemand lust auf ne rr runde (sorry) morgen, so ab später vormittag?


----------



## MGN (2. August 2008)

mit mtb bin ich mit bei aber rr hab ich nicht 

Boh Ihr habt mich geschlagen im Baseball  muss ich gleich nachlegen


----------



## HypnoKröte (2. August 2008)

Ich geh spontan in Urlaub euch allen noch viel Spaß


----------



## wurmspecht (2. August 2008)

gasman schrieb:


> hat jemand lust auf ne rr runde (sorry) morgen, so ab später vormittag?



Ich würde schon mitfahren, wie wäre es mit der Grüntenrunde, die Du mal erwähnt hast? Das Wetter soll ja ganz gut werden morgen.


----------



## carmin (2. August 2008)

Woa, Ihr wart ja auch nicht schlecht unterwegs... Was macht denn der Jörg so, wenn er sich um die Nachzügler kümmert?

Wir also aus Graubünden und Alta Rezia zurück.  Leider hab ich viel zu wenig fotografiert, aber ein paar Bildle zum schleckig machen reichts doch...

Wir beritten epische Trails...





... entlang blauer Seen ...





... mussten auch an kniffligen Stellen die Nerven behalten ...





... erklommen eine Stairway to Heaven ...





... vor uns wurde gewarnt ...





... es gab Serpentinen rechtsrum ...





... wie auch Serpentinen rechtslinksrechtslinksrechtslinksrechtslinks ...





... wir hatten ein Wahnsinnsglück mit dem Wetter ...





... die wohl hüttigste Übernachtung ever ...





... ausgedehnte Schiebenachmittage hoch über der Zivilisation ...





... und nicht zuletzt auch einen Megaspaß im Bikepark Mottolino, der zudem mit seinen Benutzungsregeln amüsierte ...





Das wurde aber noch getoppt durch eins meiner wohl intensivsten Bikeerlebnisse: bei aufziehenden Gewittern am Rande der Verantwortungslosigkeit noch mit der letzten Bahn auf den Cima Bianca (Bormios 3000er Hausberg) geliftet, unter Donner und einigen herangewehten Tropfen mit der schieren Angst im Nacken mit dem Nord-18er einen Wahnsinnstrail durch ein Wahnsinnspanorama runtergeholzt, als gäbs kein Morgen, um unten trocken, aber high am Anschlag anzukommen... omann ..


----------



## axx (2. August 2008)

Ich meld mich auch zurück 
Prächtig war's 

Herrliche Landschaft...


 

 

 



Traumhafte Trails...


 

 

 

 

und so manche Herausforderung...


 

 

 



@bax75: Glückwunsch zum Grischa-Trail-Ride! Was les ich da auf der Webseite... Parpaner Rothorn... Älplisee... Tritt... Trail über Monstein... alles letzte Woche schon gefahren 

Edit: Fährt morgen jemand eine kleine Runde?


----------



## MGN (3. August 2008)

So gestern mit T-birt seiner Frau und 2 von Team-Ulm.de beim Biken gewesen... War sehr nice der Tag... Und endlich mal schöne Bilder entstanden... DANKE NOCHMAL AN DEN FOTOGRAFEN 

MFG 

MGN


----------



## tbird (3. August 2008)

Waren wirklich sehr nice Gestern!

Hier mal zwei von mir:


----------



## Duempelhuber (3. August 2008)

Dir hängt da was aus dem Mund...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbird (3. August 2008)

Pöh


----------



## Duempelhuber (3. August 2008)

Gibts eigentlich für Baden Württemberg eine vernünftige Karte für Biker?

Hab zwar jetzt ein GPS Gerät, aber würde trotzdem gerne auch eine Karte in Papierform mitnehmen.


----------



## axx (3. August 2008)

Mit was für Kameras die Leute so auf Tour gehen 

@dümpelhuber: 1:50000 vom Landesvermessungsamt sind ganz brauchbar, da hat der Albverein freundlicherweise auch noch Singletrails eingemalt.


----------



## Duempelhuber (3. August 2008)

axx schrieb:


> Mit was für Kameras die Leute so auf Tour gehen
> 
> @dümpelhuber: 1:50000 vom Landesvermessungsamt sind ganz brauchbar, da hat der Albverein freundlicherweise auch noch Singletrails eingemalt.



Wo bekommt man die?


----------



## carmin (3. August 2008)

Im Buchhandel...
http://www.bookzilla.de/shop/action...0_freizeitkarte_3890216188.html?aUrl=90006951


----------



## Duempelhuber (3. August 2008)

Alles klar, danke


----------



## carmin (3. August 2008)

natürlich auch im offline-Handel.
Wenn Du auf die eingemalten Wege verzichten kannst (sind eh nur die halbe Wahrheit), kannst auch BaWü auf CD kaufen (LVA oder MagicMaps) und die passenden Ausschnitte ausdrucken.


----------



## MGN (3. August 2008)

für was hast dir denn dann das 60csx gekauft (Outdoor GPS ) Also ich hab das Garmin Edge 705 und naja Karte braucht man da eigentlich keine mehr... Ich hab mir noch die Topo 2 Süddeutschland draufgeschmissen und gut ist..  meine Meinung 

MFG


----------



## Duempelhuber (3. August 2008)

Naja, möchte mich jetzt nicht rein auf das GPS verlassen. Jede Elektronik kann irgendwann mal den Geist aufgeben, und da ist es doch ein gutes Gefühl zu wissen noch etwas "Analoges" dabei zu haben. 

Hab mir jetzt die Karten für Heidenheim und Ulm bestellt. Gabs auch bei meinem Stammladen, den Amazonen.

EDIT: Hab für mein 60CSx auch die Topo2 Karte D drauf. Einwandfreie Sache, solange alles läuft wie es soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MGN (3. August 2008)

Duempelhuber schrieb:


> Naja, möchte mich jetzt nicht rein auf das GPS verlassen. Jede Elektronik kann irgendwann mal den Geist aufgeben, und da ist es doch ein gutes Gefühl zu wissen noch etwas "Analoges" dabei zu haben.
> 
> Hab mir jetzt die Karten für Heidenheim und Ulm bestellt. Gabs auch bei meinem Stammladen, den Amazonen.
> 
> EDIT: Hab für mein 60CSx auch die Topo2 Karte D drauf. Einwandfreie Sache, solange alles läuft wie es soll.




ok überredet


----------



## Duempelhuber (3. August 2008)

Hoffe man kann sich euch im August mal anschließen.

Hab ab übermorgen 4 Wochen Urlaub und jede Menge Zeit.


----------



## carmin (3. August 2008)

Kann hier jemand ein gutes Indoor-GPS empfehlen?  Hab mitunter Schwierigkeiten, rechtzeitig das Klo zu finden.


----------



## gasman (3. August 2008)

wurmspecht und ich haben uns heute die frage gestellt, ob bikes depressive stressreaktionen entwickeln können???
wir mussten leider tatenlos zusehen, wie ein scott carbon fully dazu vergenusswurschtelt wurde einen baby-trailer vom wohngebiet zur eisdiele und zurück zu ziehen. das war der einzige sonntagsauslauf. wie tief sind wir gesunken in diesem land!!


----------



## MGN (3. August 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> Kann hier jemand ein gutes Indoor-GPS empfehlen?  Hab mitunter Schwierigkeiten, rechtzeitig das Klo zu finden.



Ja aber jetzt mal ohne Witz. Stell dir vor ich fahre hier zuhause auf meinem Kettler Hardtail und ich verfahre mich... kein Plan wie ich dann wieder zurück komme 

die ander Möglichkeit wäre du kaufst dir sowas http://www.roadbag.de/index.php?page=einwegurinal  VIDEO BEACHTEN GANZ UNTEN


----------



## bax75 (4. August 2008)

MGN schrieb:


> die ander Möglichkeit wäre du kaufst dir sowas http://www.roadbag.de/index.php?page=einwegurinal  VIDEO BEACHTEN GANZ UNTEN



Ja witzig! Noch besser find ich allerdings den Gesichtsausdruck des Autofahrers ganz oben links!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MGN (4. August 2008)

bax75 schrieb:


> Ja witzig! Noch besser find ich allerdings den Gesichtsausdruck des Autofahrers ganz oben links!





... hast recht der Ausdruck von dem ist auch nicht von schlechten... wollen wir lieber nicht wissen was der in dem roadbag abgelassen hat 

Mal ein anderes Thema!!! Hat wer wieder Lust wenn am Donnerstag wieder schönes Wetter ist auf ne Rundfahrt wie letzte Woche ? Wenn Interesse besteht einfach mal posten pls....

MFG

MGN


----------



## kommando99 (4. August 2008)

Immer dabei.


----------



## junkyjerk (4. August 2008)

@all: nochmal zur erinnerung: nÃ¤chstes wochenende freiburg, lilx hat gemeldet, lectron interesse und ich will unbedingt hin. Ã¼bernachtung juhe (ca.25â¬/nacht)


----------



## tbird (4. August 2008)

kommando99 schrieb:


> Immer dabei.



auch dabei!


----------



## axx (4. August 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @all: nochmal zur erinnerung: nÃ¤chstes wochenende freiburg, lilx hat gemeldet, lectron interesse und ich will unbedingt hin. Ã¼bernachtung juhe (ca.25â¬/nacht)



Von wann bis wann solls denn gehen? Mal schaun, wie das Wetter wird...


----------



## junkyjerk (4. August 2008)

axx schrieb:


> Von wann bis wann solls denn gehen? Mal schaun, wie das Wetter wird...



9. und 10. august. wegen wetter bin ich auch im moment am beten... hoffentlich wird das noch was.


----------



## dechfrax (4. August 2008)

tbird schrieb:


> auch dabei!


Würde mich ebenfalls gerne anschliessen. Um welche Uhrzeit soll's losgehen?

Grüße
medc17


----------



## MGN (4. August 2008)

medc17 schrieb:


> Würde mich ebenfalls gerne anschliessen. Um welche Uhrzeit soll's losgehen?
> 
> Grüße
> medc17



wie wäre es wieder mit 17:30


----------



## kupfermark (4. August 2008)

@ keiler-racer: Die Bilder sind online! Sind zwar wie gewohnt von firstfotofactory unspektakulär, aber ein paar nette Bilder sind schon dabei. 

Zumindest sieht man bei einigen Bildern, daß es Spaß gemacht hat 

Donnerstag biken wär ich dabei, bis dahin müßte das Bike wieder entstaubt sein.


----------



## MGN (4. August 2008)

Kurze Zwischenbilanz für Donnerstag 17:30

-Kommando99
-tbird
-medc17
-Kumpermark
-MGN
-lilx (je nach Promille)


HOPP HOPP NICHT MEHR VIELE PLÄTZE FREI 

Treffpunkt wieder Brücke würde ich sagen wie letzte Woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyer85 (4. August 2008)

Wo gehts denn los ? 


Noch was anderes....hat jemand lust am Mittwoch ins Allgäu zu düsen? Wetter soll ja gut werden...und die berge warten nicht ewig.


----------



## MilanL (4. August 2008)

@ keiler-racer: ja, sieht es richtig staubig aus...hab gesucht aber keinen von euch auf den Fotos erkannt.
@gasman: deine lange Wortbindungen sind auch für mein Translator zuviel)
@carmin,axx,wurmspecht: herrliche Fotos


----------



## kupfermark (4. August 2008)

MilanL schrieb:


> @ keiler-racer: ja, sieht es richtig staubig aus...hab gesucht aber keinen von euch auf den Fotos erkannt.



Einfach aus der Ergebnisliste die Startnummern der ganzen Geländefahrradschnellfahrfreunde raussuchen und hier eingeben.


----------



## lilx (4. August 2008)

MGN schrieb:


> Kurze Zwischenbilanz für Donnerstag 17:30
> 
> HOPP HOPP NICHT MEHR VIELE PLÄTZE FREI



sag vorerst mal dass ich am start bin, 
wird aber ganz schwer davon abhängen wie viel alkohol ich dann bis um halb 6 schon konsumiert habe  (erklärung dazu wenn ich dann da bin)

ansonsten bin ich dann ab donnerstag endlich auch wieder mit dabei... HUPPPIIII 
endlich wieder richtig zeit zum biken


----------



## techstar (4. August 2008)

axx schrieb:


> Mit was für Kameras die Leute so auf Tour gehen
> 
> @dümpelhuber: 1:50000 vom Landesvermessungsamt sind ganz brauchbar, da hat der Albverein freundlicherweise auch noch Singletrails eingemalt.



Hallo zusammen,

und wenn ihr mal wieder im Aalener Raum unterwegs sein wollt, dann kann ich euch folgenden Link empfehlen: http://www.soa.regio-city.de/regio-city.php

Einfach oben auf TOP 50 oder 25 klicken - je nach gewünschtem Maßstab.
Das sind dann die von AXX  Co. angesprochenen Karten des Landesvermessungsamts....viel Spaß damit 

Gruß
Andi


----------



## junkyjerk (4. August 2008)

ich meld mich für donnerstag auch an... scheint ja wieder ne riesengruppe zu werden.


----------



## MGN (5. August 2008)

Kurze Zwischenbilanz für Donnerstag 17:30

-Kommando99
-tbird
-medc17
-Kumpermark
-MGN
-lilx (je nach Promille)
-junkyjerk


HOPP HOPP NICHT MEHR VIELE PLÄTZE FREI 

Treffpunkt wieder Brücke würde ich sagen wie letzte Woche


----------



## chickenway-user (5. August 2008)

Ich komm da wahrscheinlich auch.

(Ich könnte eigentlich mal wieder geschaltet fahren, ach nö...)


----------



## axx (5. August 2008)

Dann mach ich mal eine Konkurrenzveranstaltung auf :
Vermutlich werden wurmspecht und ich am Donnerstag um 9 ins Allgäu starten... vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Lust mitzukommen?

Noch was anderes: Welcher Bikeladen in Ulm kennt sich denn mit Marzocchi-Gabeln aus? Hab mir beim AX mein ETA geschrottet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (5. August 2008)

axx schrieb:


> Hab mir beim AX mein ETA geschrottet



wie hast du das denn geschafft?

edit: hat er mir grad selbst erzählt... 

@all: wir sollten überlegen, ob wir nicht schon mittwoch starten mit unserer tour, denn donnerstag abend ist das regenrisiko ziemlich hoch.


----------



## kupfermark (5. August 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @all: wir sollten überlegen, ob wir nicht schon mittwoch starten mit unserer tour, denn donnerstag abend ist das regenrisiko ziemlich hoch.



Von mir aus gerne, gleiche Zeit 17:30 an der Brücke,

Gruß
kumpermark


----------



## junkyjerk (5. August 2008)

lol kumpermark


----------



## lilx (5. August 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> wie hast du das denn geschafft?
> @all: wir sollten überlegen, ob wir nicht schon mittwoch starten mit unserer tour, denn donnerstag abend ist das regenrisiko ziemlich hoch.



sorry, bei mir geht leider erst donnerstag.. muss das wetter bis dahim eben einfach noch gut sein.
gruß Max


----------



## kupfermark (5. August 2008)

Wir können ja ein Mittwochs und ein Donnerstagsteam machen. 

A propos Team: Wir sollten uns langsam bei der http://www.kult-bike-night.de/ mal anmelden! 

Für infos einfach mal hier reinschaun.

Wär schön, wenn wir mal mit mehreren Teams antreten könnten. Lampe hat ja inzwischen fast jeder 

Gruß
KM


----------



## chickenway-user (5. August 2008)

Hab grad am WE meine eine halbe Lampe verloren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbird (5. August 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> wie hast du das denn geschafft?
> 
> edit: hat er mir grad selbst erzählt...
> 
> @all: wir sollten überlegen, ob wir nicht schon mittwoch starten mit unserer tour, denn donnerstag abend ist das regenrisiko ziemlich hoch.




Ui Stümmt ... aber morgen wollt ich mit meiner Frau zum Pfuhler Badesee gehen -.-

Naja schaumer mal!


----------



## kommando99 (5. August 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @all: wir sollten überlegen, ob wir nicht schon mittwoch starten mit unserer tour, denn donnerstag abend ist das regenrisiko ziemlich hoch.



Mittwoch geht bei mir auch nicht. Do wäre perfekt, abgesehen von der Wettervorhersage...


----------



## MGN (5. August 2008)

ich wäre Mittwoch abend auch mit bei 

MFG


----------



## kupfermark (5. August 2008)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Hab grad am WE meine eine halbe Lampe verloren...



Wie wars eigentlich??


----------



## chickenway-user (5. August 2008)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Wie wars eigentlich??



Nett.

Ne, Dunkel, Hart und Kalt.

Ne, Saucool.

Ja, genau, so wars. Und anstrengend, so die ganze Nacht hindurchzuradeln. Und Mittags davor auch schon. Aber toll!


----------



## lilx (5. August 2008)

würde doch jetzt einfach mal sagen, ich bin donnerstag um 17:30
an der brücke und schau dann einfach wer noch alles am start ist...
wird dann eben einfach vom wetter und meiner konstitution abhängig gemacht, wie lange ich dann durchhalte 

dem rest, der dann gegebenenfalls am mi schon (oder zusätzlich) fähret wünsch ich dann einfach ne super runde!!

bis denne


----------



## axx (5. August 2008)

Wenn ich bis morgen abend meine Gabel zusammengeschraubt bekomme, würd ich morgen eine Runde mitfahren. Bin mir aber noch nicht so sicher...


----------



## dechfrax (5. August 2008)

Ich könnte auch morgen schon dabei sein, ich sollt's nur dummerweise heute abend schon oder spätestens morgen früh wissen ...

Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach morgen 17:30 an der Brücke und harre der Dinge ...

Grüße
medc17


----------



## wurmspecht (6. August 2008)

Ich komme noch mal auf Freiburg zurück: Lust hätte ich auch, wenn das Wetter mitmacht. Wie sind denn da die Trails?


----------



## junkyjerk (6. August 2008)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Wie sind denn da die Trails?



geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (6. August 2008)

so... ich bin heute abend 17:30uhr an der brücke... morgen fahr ich auch...


----------



## tbird (6. August 2008)

Für morgen Abend sind aktuell 40% Niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit angegeben ... gestern warens noch 90% ... der Trend gefällt mir 

Hoffe dass wir morgen trocken bleiben!


----------



## junkyjerk (6. August 2008)

wenn der sich noch bis samstag fortsetzen würde, wäre ich sehr dankbar, dann hätten wir traumwetter in freiburg...


----------



## chickenway-user (6. August 2008)

Aber die ganzen armen Blumen haben doch auch Durst


----------



## junkyjerk (6. August 2008)

@chickenwayuser: ich glaub, extra für dich leg ich nen sandkasten an, den ich immer schön wässere, damit du deine wöchentliche schlammpackung kriegst. einfach badehose mitbringen und mit anlauf hinein und kräftig rumsuhlen...


----------



## chickenway-user (6. August 2008)

Bei Schlaflosimsattel hat die Feuerwehr auch extra ein Schlammloch angelegt. Ich hab die ersten Runden immer am Lenker gezogen, um das Vorderrad drüberzulupfen. Später wurde mir das zu blöd, da bin ich dann komplett drübergehupft...


----------



## MGN (6. August 2008)

wer ist jetzt heute eigentlich mit bei  beim biken


----------



## junkyjerk (6. August 2008)

ich


----------



## MGN (6. August 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> ich



ohje dann fahr ich lieber schonmal los und du holst mich in 2 std in Blaubeuren am Berg wieder ein ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kommando99 (6. August 2008)

Ich muss mich für morgen vorerst abmelden. Schaff es wahrscheinlich nicht rechtzeitig. have fun...


----------



## MGN (6. August 2008)

kommando99 schrieb:


> Ich muss mich für morgen vorerst abmelden. Schaff es wahrscheinlich nicht rechtzeitig. have fun...




ich kanns auch noch net genau sagen ob ich es schaffe  mich hats heute bissi gelegt und mein Handgelenk ist wohl verstaucht und das ist doch bissi schmerzhaft bei den stößen während des bikens... ich melde mich aber nochmal... aber dann müsst ihr wenigstens nicht immer warten


----------



## junkyjerk (6. August 2008)

@mgn: na dann auf jeden fall mal gute besserung...


----------



## junkyjerk (7. August 2008)

@freiburg-interessenten: wetter soll übers wochenende super werden, zimmer in der juhe sind auch noch frei. also wer kommt mit?


----------



## lectron (7. August 2008)

@jj: Bei mir wird's leider nichts mit Freiburg.


----------



## junkyjerk (7. August 2008)

@lectron: schade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbird (7. August 2008)

Und wer is heut abend nun alles dabei? 

//edit: zu hüüülfe!! http://www.meteox.de/gmap.aspx?soort=loop3uur&zoom=6&lat=51.303145259199056&lon=9.6240234375


----------



## junkyjerk (7. August 2008)

meine gabel musste nach knapp einer woche einsatz wieder an fox geschickt werden, unten am rechten holm beim threshold-ventil hat ordentlich das öl rausgesifft.. toll gelle? damit fällt biken heute leider aus. shice. euch trotzdem viel spass.


----------



## tbird (7. August 2008)

oh ... 

na dann schau mer mal wer heute überhaupt noch kommt xD


----------



## chickenway-user (7. August 2008)

Ich wollte eigentlich kommen. Aber erst war ich zu spät und dann auch noch der Reifen platt.

Ich glaub ich brauch einfach mal ne Großpackung neue Schläuche...


----------



## axx (7. August 2008)

So, wieder daheim 

Wir sind heut bei prächtigem Wetter...




zur Gappenfeldalpe hinaufgeradelt, um von dort einen feinen Trail abzufahren




Als nächstes sind wir dann aufs Füssener Jöchle hinauf, die etwas längere Schiebepassage...




wurde duch eine weitere leckere Abfahrt belohnt:




Unten hatten wir dann noch 10min Zeit alles einzupacken, eh es angefangen hat wie blöd zu schütten.


----------



## axx (8. August 2008)

@jj:
Das mit deiner Gabel ist ja ein schöner Mist. Fährst jetzt überhaupt nach Freiburg? Die Reba ist ja auch kaputt?

Ich hab grad mal mit wurmspecht telefoniert, wir sind beide noch ziemlich platt von der Tour gestern, das mit Freiburg wird uns zuviel. Sorry 
Ganz davon abgesehen verklemmt sich seit gestern meine Schaltung, da muss ich erstmal neue Hüllen und Züge verlegen, und die Gabel muss ich auch nochmal aufmachen weil der Ölstand nimmer passt. Dieses ewige Rumschrauben nervt auch irgendwie...


----------



## junkyjerk (8. August 2008)

freiburg ist gecancelt...


----------



## axx (8. August 2008)

Sommer ist ja noch nicht rum 
Und Todtnau ist auch in der Nähe, was die Sache noch interessanter macht 

Hat vielleicht jemand für Sonntag eine nette Touridee fürs Allgäu?


----------



## dechfrax (8. August 2008)

@jj & axx:
Hoffentlich habt Ihr Eure Gabeln bald wieder fahrbereit und noch ein zweites Bike, um das gute Wetter morgen nutzen zu können.

@all:
Plant jemand morgen eine Tour? Ich würde morgen gerne fahren, kann nicht am Sonntag.

Grüße
medc17


----------



## wurmspecht (9. August 2008)

axx schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht jemand für Sonntag eine nette Touridee fürs Allgäu?



Umd das Allgäu etwas schmackhafter zu machen, hier nachträglich noch ein paar Bildchen von der Donnerstag-Tour:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbird (9. August 2008)

Hei leute!

Wir würden um 16:30 an der Brücke sein ... wer will, kann sich dort für eine gemeinsame Runde einfinden


----------



## axx (9. August 2008)

Hallo,

endlich haben wir eine interessante Tour für morgen gefunden, und zwar die Mosertour "Von Sibratsgfäll um den Hohen Ifen". Wie schreibt Herr Moser so schön:

_Extreme Tour! Zur Abschreckung und beispielhaft für die Allgäuer Alpen eine der nur theoretisch möglichen Bergumrundungen per Bike: Absurdeste Tragestrecken, wie hier über den Gerachsattel, machen diese Unternehmungen sinnlos!_

Die Tour hat 50km, 1600hm und wird bestimmt wunderschön 
Wer mitkommen will, bitte melden. Wir starten um 7:08 in Senden, zw. Ulm und Senden ist SEV ohne Biketransport.


----------



## tbird (9. August 2008)

50km hatten wir heut auch, aber nur 630hm 

Leider waren wir nur zu zweit ... war wohl n bissl kurzfristig xD


----------



## dechfrax (9. August 2008)

tbird schrieb:


> Leider waren wir nur zu zweit ... war wohl n bissl kurzfristig xD


Sag' mal, warst Du das heute abend am Ortsausgang von Lautern? Ich kenn' Dich ja nur von Bildern und wollte Dich nicht vollquatschen, weil ich mir nicht sicher war ...

Deine Anfrage kam leider wirklich ein bisschen kurzfristig. Ich hatte extra beim Kaffeetrinken hier noch mal reingeschaut, ob jemand auf meinen Vorschlag geantwortet hat. Naja, aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben.

Grüße
medc17


----------



## tbird (9. August 2008)

Öh ja kann sein dass ich das war ^^ Warst du das der da mit so nem irren tempo an mir / uns vorbei gerauscht ist? xD

Wir werden morgen nochmal fahren gehen ... eher so gegen mittag. ...


----------



## dechfrax (9. August 2008)

tbird schrieb:


> Öh ja kann sein dass ich das war ^^ Warst du das der da mit so nem irren tempo an mir / uns vorbei gerauscht ist? xD


Ja, das war dann wohl ich. Wobei, "irres Tempo"? So schnell bin ich doch gar nicht, an JJ kann ich kaum dran bleiben.



tbird schrieb:


> Wir werden morgen nochmal fahren gehen ... eher so gegen mittag. ...


Ja, würde ich auch gerne, sitze aber 7 Stunden im Zug auf dem Weg nach Dresden. Vielleicht klappts ja nächste Woche Donnerstag.

Grüße
medc17


----------



## junkyjerk (10. August 2008)

bis dahin ist dann auch hoffentlich meine gabel wieder da...


----------



## tbird (10. August 2008)

medc17 schrieb:


> Ja, das war dann wohl ich. Wobei, "irres Tempo"? So schnell bin ich doch gar nicht, an JJ kann ich kaum dran bleiben.



An JJ können die wenigsten dranbleiben  Aber so >35 dürftest da auch draufgehabt haben? 

xD


----------



## junkyjerk (10. August 2008)

@medc17: änder mal deinen wohnort ab... schliesslich biste jetzt einer von uns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (10. August 2008)

Moser schrieb:


> _Extreme Tour! Zur Abschreckung und beispielhaft für die Allgäuer Alpen eine der nur theoretisch möglichen Bergumrundungen per Bike: Absurdeste Tragestrecken, wie hier über den Gerachsattel, machen diese Unternehmungen sinnlos!_



Die Tour war wie zu erwarten fürchterlich, wir haben sie allerdings auch noch um ein paar zusätzliche Schiebe/Tragepassagen erweitert


----------



## kupfermark (10. August 2008)

axx schrieb:


> _Extreme Tour! Zur Abschreckung und beispielhaft für die Allgäuer Alpen eine der nur theoretisch möglichen Bergumrundungen per Bike: Absurdeste Tragestrecken, wie hier über den Gerachsattel, machen diese Unternehmungen sinnlos!_



Schon klar, daß Ihr bei so einer Tourenbeschreibung nicht widerstehen konntet . Schöne Bilder sind ja trotzdem mal wieder dabei zustande gekommen.


----------



## wurmspecht (11. August 2008)

axx schrieb:


> Die Tour war wie zu erwarten fürchterlich, wir haben sie allerdings auch noch um ein paar zusätzliche Schiebe/Tragepassagen erweitert



...Und neue Bike(r)interessierte getroffen...


----------



## junkyjerk (11. August 2008)

oh mein gott was für eine schreckliche tour scheint das gewesen zu sein... mein gott, ich bin so froh, dass ihr noch lebt.


----------



## Aitschie (11. August 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> bis dahin ist dann auch hoffentlich meine gabel wieder da...



Was hat se denn???? Will dir deine Hoffnung nicht zerstören, aber meine Gabel war die vergangenen 4 Wochen bei RockShox und ich hatte kein Singelspeed oder RR als Alternative. Saß somit echt auf dem Trockenen.... 

Übrigens: das 24h-Rennen in Duisburg ist empfehlenswert!!!! Bin am WE dort bei Freunden eingesprungen und hat echt Laune gemacht!


----------



## junkyjerk (11. August 2008)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Was hat se denn???? Will dir deine Hoffnung nicht zerstören, aber meine Gabel war die vergangenen 4 Wochen bei RockShox und ich hatte kein Singelspeed oder RR als Alternative. Saß somit echt auf dem Trockenen....
> 
> Übrigens: das 24h-Rennen in Duisburg ist empfehlenswert!!!! Bin am WE dort bei Freunden eingesprungen und hat echt Laune gemacht!



@aitschie: anscheinend hat ein o-ring gesifft, gabel sollte morgen beim händler sein und dann hab ich endlich mein schatzerl wieder.. hoffentlich liest das meine freundin nie... 

was ist mit deiner gabel los? was fährst du denn da für ein hardtail auf deinen bildern in der galerie? mit durin gabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (11. August 2008)

falls jemand das kommende woe da ist und lust hat, am sonntag die garantiert fast komplett asphaltierte allgäu runde mitzufahren- freue mich über mitfahrer. ist allerdings ne rr-tour. runde hat so ca. 150 km und jede menge hm. u.a. die widerlichen stiche aufs elleg und die alte jochpass-straße mit 23%. grad zum ab:kotz:en. es sind aber auch landschaftliche highlights dabei und die runde läuft auf meist autofreien straßen. würde die endgültige fahrentscheidung vom wetter abhängig machen.


----------



## junkyjerk (12. August 2008)

@gasman: wenn das wetter am sonntag mitspielt, bin ich höchstwahrscheinlich mit von der partie.


----------



## h3!kO (12. August 2008)

Hallo an alle Ulmer,
wie Ihr  vielleicht schon erfahren habt, wird der RKV Kirchheim unter Teck 
am 21.9.08 den 1. Albtraufbikemarathon mit Start und Ziel in Kirchheim/Teck veranstaltet. Es werden 2. Strecken mit 55 km/1150 hm und 95 km/1990 hm 
in allen Altersklassen geben (U19 nur Mitteldistanz). 
Teilnehmer max. 400 Teilnehmer. 
http://www.albtraufmarathon.de


----------



## Aitschie (12. August 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> was ist mit deiner gabel los? was fährst du denn da für ein hardtail auf deinen bildern in der galerie? mit durin gabel?



Das war das geliehene Ersatz-Rad vom Sascha (Shop-Betreiber hier aus Bayreuth). Sehr feines Stückchen: Ghost Carbon  Hardtail Gewicht 9,7kg  Hat er mir für den ErzgebirgsBikeMarathon in Seiffen geliehen. Ein hammergeiles Teil, macht bergauf sowas von Laune!!!! Bergab leider dann weniger  War aber ein sehr erkenntnisreiches WE:

mein nächstes Rad wird ein Carbon-Marathon-Renner
NIE Hardtail
v.a. immer richtige Rahmengröße (Sascha's war leider M, so dass ich nach 70 von 100km wegen Krämpfen im Rücken aussteigen musste)
Seiffen ist der aus meiner Sicht gelungenste weil kompletteste Marathon


----------



## kupfermark (12. August 2008)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Seiffen ist der aus meiner Sicht gelungenste weil kompletteste Marathon
> [/LIST]



Wußte gar nicht, daß es was gibt, was noch kompletter als nur komplett ist..
Was hat Dir denn an anderen Marathons gefehlt? 

Punkt 3 kann aber auch noch andere Gründe haben, wie Sitz- Lenker- oder Sattelposition. Ich hab z.B. nen XL-Rahmen, ist wahrscheinlich nicht optimal, aber Probleme oder Schmerzen hatte ich damit nie. 

@gabelschrotter: Fahrt ihr halt mal nicht so wild, dann hält euer Material auch länger


----------



## junkyjerk (12. August 2008)

kupfermark schrieb:


> @gabelschrotter: Fahrt ihr halt mal nicht so wild, dann hält euer Material auch länger



sagt genau der richtige..


----------



## junkyjerk (12. August 2008)

@geislingen-kult-bike-night-interessenten: wie schauts denn aus? schaffen wir es dieses jahr mit 2 teams dort anzutreten?

@kupfermark, aitschie: wie schauts bei euch aus?


----------



## Aitschie (12. August 2008)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Wußte gar nicht, daß es was gibt, was noch kompletter als nur komplett ist..
> Was hat Dir denn an anderen Marathons gefehlt?



Es gibt einfach Veranstaltungen, da fühle ich mich von Anfang an sehr gut bei. Und Seiffen war eine solche.
Erstmal ist die Strecke von der Charakteristik sehr abwechslungsreich. Sehr schön im Erzgebirge gelegen mit schönen Panoramen, aber auch einigen recht anspruchsvollen Abfahrten (mein rechtes Knie kann ne Geschichte erzählen, nicht umsonst ist es auf den Bilder der Verband drauf....habs mir Samstag beim einfahren komplett aufgerissen). Zudem ists ne sehr internationale Veranstaltung: Deutsche von überall (Stuttgarter, Berliner, Münchner, Hamburger) Tschechen, Polen, Österreicher. Wie halt im Salzkammergut, nur bei ca. der Hälfte der Starter und einer dementsprechenden familiäreren Stimmung...
Die Stimmung überhaupt dort von den Leuten und Zuschauern ist fantastisch: wennst in der ersten Runde auf die Wettiner Höhe fährst und die Leute schreien dich in 3-4er Reihen den Berg hoch, kommt man sich schon vor wie bei der Tour de France (deswegen heißt die Steigung auch Alp de Wettin ). Dabei hat der Buckel 20%.....
Und zuletzt ist die Verpflegung die absolut beste, die ich bisher bei irgendeinem Marathon gesehen habe. Eigentlich müsste man nur zum Essen mitfahren: Kuchen in 3-4 Varianten, Wurstbrötchen (sehr lecker!!), richtige Frucht- und Schokoriegel, Gummibärchen (!!!), Getränke soviel kannst gar nicht Trinken (Iso, Icetea, Wasser, Cola, Schorle) -> der volle Hammer. Verpflegung ist sogar noch besser als jetzt in Duisburg und die war schon der Abschuss
Du merkst einfach, dass die Seiffener diesen Wettbewerb mit jeder Faser lieben. Am Samstag beim Einfahren stand sogar eine Oma am Rand (geschätzt 85-90 Lentze) die uns angegrinst hat und mit ihrem Stock gegrüßt hat als wir über ihren Hof gefahren sind. Einfach irre!!!!

Mein Fazit daher: wenn einen Marathon gibt der sich lohnt, dann Seiffen! Nächstes Jahr wieder und dann aber ist die grüne AHead-Kappe fällig (kriegen die Top100-Finisher der Langstrecke, hätte sie wohl dieses Jahr gekriegt, wenn ich durchgekommen wäre. Die Zwischenzeiten haben gepasst)



> Punkt 3 kann aber auch noch andere Gründe haben, wie Sitz- Lenker- oder Sattelposition. Ich hab z.B. nen XL-Rahmen, ist wahrscheinlich nicht optimal, aber Probleme oder Schmerzen hatte ich damit nie.



Das will ich gar nicht abstreiten, es hat einfach nicht gepasst. Lag wohl auch daran, dass ich das Rad erst Freitag abend gekriegt hab und die Eingewöhnungszeit entsprechend war (genau 2h am Samstag beim Einfahren). Immerhin hats mir den Marathon zumindest in Teilen gesichert  Und das war gut!!!


----------



## Aitschie (12. August 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @kupfermark, aitschie: wie schauts bei euch aus?



Eigentlich sollte ich ja Seminararbeit schreiben..... eigentlich  . Die Lust sagt ja, die Vernunft nein..... war scho spaßig letztes Jahr.....

@ all: Edith fragt wie es bei euch eigentlich wegen Eurobike ausschaut. Könnte man ja irgendwie verbinden....


----------



## kupfermark (12. August 2008)

@jj: Also ich will auf jeden Fall wieder hin, ist mit meiner Besseren Hälfte sogar schon abgeklärt. Dafür geht 6Std-Blaubeuren nicht.

Aitschie kann ja seinen Laptop mitnehmen und Seminar-Arbeit schreiben, wenn er nicht fahren muß  

@Milan: Ich geh am 30.08. joggen. Lust, mitzukommen?

@aitschie: Danke für den Bericht, sollte man nächstes Jahr also auch einplanen 
Und wie willst Du die Eurobike mit Deiner Seminararbeit verbinden?? 
Ich geh nicht hin, ist mir zu deprimierend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dechfrax (13. August 2008)

tbird schrieb:


> An JJ können die wenigsten dranbleiben  Aber so >35 dürftest da auch draufgehabt haben?


Hm, wenn mein Tacho falsch geht, dann ja 

Grüße
medc17


----------



## MilanL (13. August 2008)

kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> @Milan: Ich geh am 30.08. joggen. Lust, mitzukommen?


Ja die Lust hätte ich schon...ich hoffe den HalbM werde ich schaffen.


----------



## junkyjerk (13. August 2008)

@all: wie schauts morgen nachmittag/früher abend mit biken aus? treffpunkt würd ich mal um 17:30uhr an der litfassäule am herrlinger bahnhof vorschlagen, dann können wir gleich ins lautertal durchstarten.


----------



## kupfermark (13. August 2008)

@jj: geht leider net, bei mir erst wieder übernächste Woche! Haste die Gabel wieder??

Gruß
KM


----------



## junkyjerk (13. August 2008)

@kupfermark: du wirst es nicht glauben, gabel war letzte woche eingeschickt, heute hab ich wieder öl am unteren tauchrohr gehabt und nun ist die gabel wieder auf dem weg zum service.... ich könnt :kotz:


----------



## kupfermark (13. August 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @kupfermark: du wirst es nicht glauben, gabel war letzte woche eingeschickt, heute hab ich wieder öl am unteren tauchrohr gehabt und nun ist die gabel wieder auf dem weg zum service.... ich könnt :kotz:



Ja, aber stell Dir vor, wenn es jetzt wie bei Aitschie 4 Wochen gedauert hätte, mit dem gleichen Ergebnis! Dann doch lieber so..


----------



## Aitschie (13. August 2008)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Aitschie kann ja seinen Laptop mitnehmen und Seminar-Arbeit schreiben, wenn er nicht fahren muß



Könnte ja während dem Fahren auch tippen. Muss dann schon nicht bremsen, das wird ja eh immer überschätzt 

Nein, im Ernst mein "Zeitplan" sieht so aus: bis Ende August will ich ne grobe Gliederung und Übersicht über Literatur haben. Den Masterplan muss ich dann mit meiner Betreuerin/Ansprechpartnerin überarbeiten (Anfang September) und spätestens ab Mitte September will ich mit dem Schreiben beginnen. Da ich eh noch ein WE nach Ulm wollte, würde ich das mit Geislingen verbinden. Wenn ihr also nen dritten Mann braucht (sofern Mike nicht kann), ich wäre dabei!  



kupfermark schrieb:


> @aitschie: Danke für den Bericht, sollte man nächstes Jahr also auch einplanen
> Und wie willst Du die Eurobike mit Deiner Seminararbeit verbinden??
> Ich geh nicht hin, ist mir zu deprimierend.



Seiffen sollte man echt einplanen. Und noch was: EBM ist Teil der MarathonManEurope-Serie. Dazu gehört auch die SKGT. Und noch weitere Rennen in Tschechien (Malevil-Cup) und in Polen (Gyzec-irgendwas). Der Start für alle 4 Rennen: 99  Lohnt sich also!!!! Werde ich wohl 2010 fahren, nächstes Jahr klappts mit dem Malevil-Cup nicht. Berichte zum MME 2008 gibts im Thread im Berliner-Forum.
Inwiefern ist die Eurobike für dich deprimierend?


----------



## kupfermark (13. August 2008)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Wenn ihr also nen dritten Mann braucht (sofern Mike nicht kann), ich wäre dabei!



Perfekt!
@jj: machst Du das mit der Anmeldung wieder klar? Hast ja inzwischen ganz gute Kontakte nach Geislingen, und bis dahin dürfte das mit der Gabel ja gegessen sein..




Aitschie schrieb:


> Inwiefern ist die Eurobike für dich deprimierend?



Weil ich dort auf die Idee kommen könnte, mir was neues kaufen zu müssen, was ich mir eigentlich nicht leisten kann, außerdem werd ich mir dann bewußt, mit was für veraltetem Material ich mich rumplage


----------



## Aitschie (13. August 2008)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Weil ich dort auf die Idee kommen könnte, mir was neues kaufen zu müssen, was ich mir eigentlich nicht leisten kann, außerdem werd ich mir dann bewußt, mit was für veraltetem Material ich mich rumplage



Dem komme ich zuvor: im nachsten Frühjahr steht ein Ghost RT Actinum Team in meinem Keller   Aber bis dahin ist noch soooooo lang 
Ansonsten macht auch nicht unbedingt gutes Material auch einen guten Fahrer aus, seh ich bei Marathons immer wieder..... ihr wohl auch.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dechfrax (13. August 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @all: wie schauts morgen nachmittag/früher abend mit biken aus?


Prinzipiell habe ich auf jeden Fall Böcke, muss bloss noch bei meiner Frau um Verständnis werben 
Aber wenn ich ihr vorher noch ihre Gardinen anbringe, kann ich mir sicher die nötigen Bonuspunkte erarbeiten 



junkyjerk schrieb:


> reffpunkt würd ich mal um 17:30uhr an der litfassäule am herrlinger bahnhof vorschlagen, dann können wir gleich ins lautertal durchstarten.


Der Treffpunkt kommt mir sehr zupass 

Grüße
medc17


----------



## dechfrax (13. August 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @medc17: änder mal deinen wohnort ab...


Sir, jawohl, Sir!



junkyjerk schrieb:


> schliesslich biste jetzt einer von uns.


Ohhh, das geht runter wie Öl!


----------



## junkyjerk (14. August 2008)

@aitschie, kupfermark: pm mir mal eure persönlichen daten, die ich für die anmeldung in geislingen brauch. damit ich uns anmelden kann, ich pm euch dann meine kontoverbindung für die startgebühr.

@medc17: bis morgen dann an der litfasssäule... hui soviele s


----------



## junkyjerk (14. August 2008)

@all: 17:30uhr an der litfassäule blaustein-herrlinger bahnhof, direkt an der rommelsteige


----------



## axx (14. August 2008)

Ganz so früh werd ichs heut nicht schaffen, erst recht nicht schon bis Herrlingen.  In welche Richtung fahrt ihr?


----------



## junkyjerk (14. August 2008)

ins lautertal, hab nur mein singlespeed verfügbar, will also nicht zuviel km in der ebene schrubben. wann schaffst du es?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (14. August 2008)

so, geduscht, beine rasiert, gegessen und müde. war sehr nett heute, zu zweit ists auch besser als alleine, immerhin noch nen holländischen biker getroffen.

@geislingen-biker: wir sind angemeldet. vielleicht meldet sich noch ein ulmer team?


----------



## MGN (15. August 2008)

mh heute ist ja echt bescheidenes Wetter... hoffentlich wirds morgen besser ^^


----------



## dechfrax (16. August 2008)

Hi JJ,



junkyjerk schrieb:


> so, hier mal ein paar bilder vom gardasee. 2 von der auffahrt zum tremalzo, eines vom trail wieder runter richtung vesio...
> 
> die abfahrt ist der hammer, s2-s4, im oberen bereich waldboden, dann schottrig mit spitzkehren, dann wieder ein schmaler trail am abhang, zum schluss ständig flussdurchquerungen mit nasse-füsse-garantie.. absoluter hammertrail, mein liebling am gardasee


hab' den Sentiero 421 in der Karte gefunden, führt kurz nach dem Passo Nota über's Val Fontantine runter zum Ledrosee. Meintest Du den?
Bin letztes Jahr gleich nebenan den Sentiero 15 durch's Val Casarino runter zum Ledrosee, auch sehr zu empfehlen. Geht halt lange Strecken teilweise recht abenteuerlich immer am Abgrund entlang, kaum Serpentinen, aber heftige Absätze, guckst Du hier:http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/8984

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## dechfrax (16. August 2008)

@jj:
Hab' mir den Streckenverlauf des Albtrauf-Marathon unter http://www.albtraufmarathon.de/2008/Bilder/Route08.pdf angesehen. Da wird jeder Singletrail konsequent gemieden, obwohl man mit kleinen Korrekturen bestimmt 30 oder 40 % Singletrailanteil hinbekommen hätte.
Mein Angebot steht, die Strecke mal als Trailfestival zu fahren ...

Grüße
medc17


----------



## kupfermark (16. August 2008)

medc17 schrieb:


> @jj:
> Hab' mir den Streckenverlauf des Albtrauf-Marathon unter http://www.albtraufmarathon.de/2008/Bilder/Route08.pdf angesehen. Da wird jeder Singletrail konsequent gemieden, obwohl man mit kleinen Korrekturen bestimmt 30 oder 40 % Singletrailanteil hinbekommen hätte.
> 
> Grüße
> medc17



Das war zu erwarten. Schließlich sind wir in Ba-Wü und speziell hier regiert eh der Albverein..


----------



## gasman (16. August 2008)

letzter aufruf. morgen 06:45 treffpunkt am bahnof. ca. 150 km asphalt im allgäu. entweder rr oder ht mit slicks. sehr schön. viele hm. junkyjerk fährt mit, daher windschatten garantiert.


----------



## axx (16. August 2008)

ok, dann werd ich mich mal unauffällig mit meinem bike unter euch rennradler mischen und hoffen, dass es keiner merkt


----------



## Aitschie (16. August 2008)

Vielleicht interessiert's den einen oder anderen von euch: olypmisches CC-Rennen kommt im freien TV Link


----------



## lectron (17. August 2008)

Ein paar Tagen Grän, gefolgt von ein paar Tagen Fiss und schon ist die Frau auch endgültigt vom Bikevirus erfasst.

Vorallem Fiss war da sehr hilfreich, da man sich komplett aufs runterfahren konzentrieren konnte. Was bei einem endlossen trail bei dem man 1400 hm vernichten mußte auch nötig war.

Wenns intressiert, hab ein paar bilder in mein fotoalbum gestellt.


----------



## axx (17. August 2008)

sehn ja sehr schön aus, die Trails. Da hat das Torque bestimmt Spass gemacht 

Habt ihr von Grän aus auch ein paar Trailtouren gefunden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (17. August 2008)

lectron schrieb:


> Ein paar Tagen Grän, gefolgt von ein paar Tagen Fiss und schon ist die Frau auch endgültigt vom Bikevirus erfasst.
> 
> Vorallem Fiss war da sehr hilfreich, da man sich komplett aufs runterfahren konzentrieren konnte. Was bei einem endlossen trail bei dem man 1400 hm vernichten mußte auch nötig war.


Was hätte Euch denn vom Konzentrieren abgelenkt?  Eine schöne Aussicht?  Wanderer?

War die Frau vorher auch schon Biken?  Falls nein (oder nicht so), eine Extraportion Respekt 

Schön zudem, dass es nicht gar so weit ist von Ulm.  (Nicht, dass ich mit "Grän" und "Fiss" vorher etwas hätte anfangen können... )


----------



## junkyjerk (17. August 2008)

so, wir allgäu-rennradler (axx mit starrbike und slicks) sind auch wieder da... 140km mit 2550hm haben wir geschafft und nun ab aufs sofa und chillen..


----------



## lectron (17. August 2008)

@axx: Ich bin 2x trail von der gappenfeldalpe gefahren (kennst du ja). Außerdem sind wir über die Ödenalpe zum Enziansteig (ich fand den trail ganz ok, meine frau mußte aber einige hm runter schieben). Ein weiter Versuch war übers Älple zur Rossaple (~200 hoch schieben/tragen und 200 hm runter tragen/schieben, sonst war die runde ganz ok(hat meine frau irgendwie anderst gesehen)). Andere Talseite sind wir nich mehr angegangen. Wie seit ihr zum füssner Jöchle hoch?

@carmin: fiss ist aufjedenfall einen ausflug wert (liftkarte ist bei übernachtung inbegriffen!).Vorallem frommestrail ist die reise wert. Bin ich 5x gefahren während unser zeit in fiss (hat jedesmal noch mehr spaß gemacht)


----------



## Lady_Eve (18. August 2008)

Kann Lectron nur zustimmen, hab auch ein paar Bilder von unseren gemeinsamen Ausflügen ins Album gepackt, 7500HM Downhill in 4 Tagen sind wohl rekordverdächtig...


----------



## Lady_Eve (18. August 2008)

das lohnt sich schon mal wieder nach Fiss zu fahren.


----------



## dechfrax (18. August 2008)

Melde mich auch wieder zurück, und zwar vom geilsten Marathon, den ich je gefahren bin: http://www.german-bike-masters.de/neustadt/ 
Singletrails ohne Ende, bergab wie bergauf, hammerharte Downhills, Absätze, Treppen, Serpentinen, Wurzelteppiche ... für mich nicht alles fahrbar. 
Trotzdem es noch am Tag zuvor geregnet hatte, war die Traktion an meinem abgelutschten Hinterreifen tadellos, Pfälzer Sand macht's möglich. Die Strecke war top ausgeschildert und die Verpflegung und auch die sonstige Organisation perfekt.

Die weite Anreise von ca. 200 km lohnt sich für meinen Geschmack auf jeden Fall, erst recht, wenn man zu viert im Auto sitzt (wir waren zu dritt). Für's nächste Jahr habe ich jetzt schon einen fest eingeplanten Termin ...

Achja ... 3:33h auf 53 km und 1400 Hm, nur Mittelfeld, aber trotzdem heute Maschinenschaden an beiden Beinen

Grüße
medc17


----------



## kupfermark (18. August 2008)

Von Neustadt hab ich bislang auch nur positives gehört. Weiß auch nicht, warum wirs noch nicht geschafft haben, dort zu starten. 

Aber danke für den Bericht, wird fürs nächste Jahr auf jeden Fall mal vorgemerkt 

@axx: Und, schon ein Rennrad ausgesucht oder gings?


----------



## axx (18. August 2008)

@km: ich kaufe mir nicht mehr als ein Rad pro Jahr 
Nach der Tour war ich schon gut platt (heut morgen auch noch ), aber k.A. ob das mit nem Renner besser gewesen wär, ich hoff mal, ich hab die Jungs gegen Ende nicht zu sehr ausgebremst. gasmans sacksteile Anstiege waren mit dem Bike ganz gut machbar, und schnelles Treten ist man ja vom Singlespeeden gewohnt...


----------



## axx (18. August 2008)

lectron schrieb:


> Wie seit ihr zum füssner Jöchle hoch?



Von Grän aus den Schotterweg unter dem Lift. Der geht dann aber extrem steil geradeaus die Skipiste hoch, und wird oben zu einem Wanderweg. Waren 50min zum Schieben. In der prallen Sonne ziemlich ätzend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lectron (18. August 2008)

Neustadt steht auch auf meiner List für nächstes Jahr.
Intressiert mich schon ob der Keiler noch toppen kann.


			
				 medc17 schrieb:
			
		

> Melde mich auch wieder zurück, und zwar vom geilsten Marathon, den ich je gefahren bin:


Was waren deine bisherigen Referenzen.

Hab mir gerade überlegt, vieleicht noch Oberammergau Marathon zu fahren. Hätte sonst noch jemand bock?


----------



## junkyjerk (18. August 2008)

lectron schrieb:


> Hab mir gerade überlegt, vieleicht noch Oberammergau Marathon zu fahren. Hätte sonst noch jemand bock?



ich dachte eher an oberstdorf, dieses jahr solls auch ne neue strecke geben... aber bock hätt ich schon...

neustadt wird nächstes jahr dann ausgetestet...


----------



## kupfermark (18. August 2008)

War nicht Aitschie letztes Jahr von Oberammergau recht angetan? Oberstdorf und Oberammergau schließen sich im übrigen nicht aus, sind ja 2 Wochen dazwischen.

Für mich kommt dieses Jahr aber nur noch Geislingen und Wasgau in Frage.


----------



## junkyjerk (18. August 2008)

@aitschie: wie ist oberammergau denn so? schöne trails?


----------



## kupfermark (18. August 2008)

Wußte doch, daß da was war:



Aitschie schrieb:


> So, zurück ausm Ammertal. Rennen war geil, hammer Strecke!!!!! Übelst steil, steile Abfahrten, geile Singletrails und teilweise ganz schön anspruchsvoll zu fahren. Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen.
> 
> Aber nehmt durchschlagsichere Reifen mit, ich hatte heute 2 (bei km23 und km 42). Freundlicherweise hat mir einer n Schlauch geschenkt, so kam ich immerhin noch auf eigene Stollen ins Ziel.... Platz will ich gar nicht wissen, aber die reine Fahrzeit von 3h20 war ganz zufriedenstellend.
> 
> wie war der Einstein???


----------



## pug304 (18. August 2008)

OAgau hat ein paar ganz nette Trails (im speziellen der erste "Höhenweg": super flowig) ein paar nette Abfahrten, das meiste aber Autobahn. Dafür landschaftlich echt super. Habe mir auch schon überlegt, dieses Jahr wieder mal zum Abschluss dort anzutreten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (19. August 2008)

abschluss? der wird erst mitte oktober beim wasgau gemacht!


----------



## junkyjerk (19. August 2008)

@lectron:  an oberammergau wäre ich interessiert...


----------



## speichenschoner (19. August 2008)

gasman schrieb:


> letzter aufruf. morgen 06:45 treffpunkt am bahnof. ca. 150 km asphalt im allgäu. entweder rr oder ht mit slicks. sehr schön. viele hm. junkyjerk fährt mit, daher windschatten garantiert.



Sh!t, leider verpasst!

@axx, hättest ruhig was sagen können.


----------



## Chaka-Checka (19. August 2008)

grüüüß gott ; ))

meld ich mich hier auch mal wieder... wann plant ihr denn in ulmer raum mal wieder die nächste tour? 

Grüßle.. Joel


----------



## junkyjerk (19. August 2008)

heute abend, 18uhr ins lautertal.. meine gabel ist vom service zurück und ich muss schauen, ob sie immer noch leckt.

update: meine gabel ist zum 2.mal defekt vom service zurück gekommen. toxoholics ist doch wohl der letzte laden, das darf nicht wahr sein.
es wurde wieder nur die dichtung vom ventil unten am tauchrohr gewechselt, obwohl wir auf einen haarriss hingewiesen haben.
ich hab 2 minuten gebraucht, um den riss zu entdecken und der mechaniker von dem saftladen schafft das nicht???? ich koche


----------



## Chaka-Checka (19. August 2008)

a biserl kurzfristig, der heutige abend is schon verplant ; ))


----------



## dechfrax (19. August 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> heute abend, 18uhr ins lautertal.. meine gabel ist vom service zurück und ich muss schauen, ob sie immer noch leckt.


Treffpunkt Herrlingen? Mal sehen, ob meine Frau mich heute fahren lässt, kann nix versprechen ...

Grüße
medc17


----------



## junkyjerk (19. August 2008)

@medc17: treffpunkt wäre für dich dann ca. 18:15uhr bis 18:20uhr an der litfasssäule ortseingang blaustein, wenn man aus richtung ulm kommt, also nicht die am bahnhof wie letztes mal.


----------



## dechfrax (19. August 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @medc17: treffpunkt wäre für dich dann ca. 18:15uhr bis 18:20uhr an der litfasssäule ortseingang blaustein, wenn man aus richtung ulm kommt, also nicht die am bahnhof wie letztes mal.


Hm, wenn man den Radweg an der B28 oder den Radweg an den Eisenbahngleisen nach Blaustein reinfährt? Dazwischen liegen ein paar Meter und Sichtkontakt gibt's auch nicht ...


----------



## axx (19. August 2008)

nachdems an den Eisenbahngleisen keine Litfasssäule gibt, würde ich auf B28 tippen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (19. August 2008)

genau, an der b28 ortseingang blaustein steht ne litfasssäule


----------



## Aitschie (19. August 2008)

Wegen Rennen: wollte eig. dieses Jahr wieder in Ogau starten (mein grandioses Ergebnisse vom letzten Jahr ausgleichen), werde es jetzt aber stecken. Mein Saisonabschluss, was Rennen angeht, wird definitiv Geislingen sein, die Seminararbeit ist arbeitsintensiver als ich dachte.....
Zum Rennen: eigentlich ist alles geschrieben: v.a. am ersten Berg ein richtige richtig schöne Passagen, die zweite Runde hat noch paar technischere Stellen (z.B. die Hölle). Ansonsten lange steile Anstiege, das mag ich  Nächstes Jahr dann wieder....


----------



## carmin (19. August 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> abschluss? der wird erst mitte oktober beim wasgau gemacht!


Am Sonntag wurde mir ausführlich von diesem Marathon im Salzbergwerk Sondershausen erzählt.  Findet wohl im November statt.  Wär doch auch noch was für Euren Saisonabschluss 



junkyjerk schrieb:


> update: meine gabel ist zum 2.mal defekt vom service zurück gekommen. toxoholics ist doch wohl der letzte laden, das darf nicht wahr sein.


Jo, so ähnlich gings mir auch schon mal.  Am besten Gabel kaufen, die man auch selber und/oder um die Ecke servicen lassen kann, und dem Werker dabei auf die Finger gucken


----------



## axx (19. August 2008)

Was es alles gibt... wieviele Biker passen denn in so ein Salzberkwerg rein?

@jj: das mit der Gabel ist ja wirklich superärgerlich


----------



## carmin (19. August 2008)

axx schrieb:


> Was es alles gibt... wieviele Biker passen denn in so ein Salzberkwerg rein?


Die Stollen haben anscheinend eine Gesamtlänge von 500 km (musste zweimal nachfragen).  Fürs Rennen werden aber nur 5 km genutzt, wobei mir 5 Runden für einen Marathon doch ein bissi kurz vorkommen.  Naja, fällt dann vllt eher unter CC.

Soll 500 Teilnehmer gehabt haben.

http://www.erlebnisbergwerk.com/sites/sport.shtml


----------



## lectron (19. August 2008)

Auf ideen kommen die leute.
@jj:Hoffentlich bekommen die's mit deiner Gabel endlich gebacken. Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens wieder warum ich nie Bock auf ne FOX Gabel hatte.
Ansonsten hab ich mir Oberammergau mal in den Kalender geschrieben. Anmelden kann man sich ja bis zum 11.9, können wir ja dann kurzfristig entscheiden.


----------



## dechfrax (19. August 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> ... Fürs Rennen werden aber nur 5 km genutzt, wobei mir 5 Runden für einen Marathon doch ein bissi kurz vorkommen.  Naja, fällt dann vllt eher unter CC. ...


Hab' darüber mal einen Bericht im Fernsehen gesehen. Der Knackpunkt ist das Klima da unten. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, ist der Sauerstoffgehalt nicht übertrieben hoch, dafür ist jede Menge Salz(staub) in der Luft und die Temperaturen sind auch nicht ohne. Also stell' Dir einfach vor, Du würdest den Hometrainer in die Sauna stellen ... 

Aber interessieren würde mich das auch mal, bin ja so neugierig!

Grüße
medc17


----------



## junkyjerk (19. August 2008)

@medc17: bist du noch trocken nach hause gekommen? wir haben kurz nach blaustein voll die husche abbekommen, die dauerte dann auch bis nach hause.


----------



## dechfrax (19. August 2008)

@jj:


junkyjerk schrieb:


> @medc17: bist du noch trocken nach hause gekommen?


Jepp. Ein paar wenige Tropfen habe ich auch abbekommen, aber nicht der Rede wert.


junkyjerk schrieb:


> wir haben kurz nach blaustein voll die husche abbekommen, die dauerte dann auch bis nach hause.


Ihr Armen, da hab' ich noch richtig Glück gehabt. Ich glaub', die Dusche draussen läuft immer noch

@tbird:
Hatte ich gestern ein déjà-vu, oder warst Du das gegen 17:30 zwischen Arnegg und Blaustein?

Grüße
medc17


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (19. August 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> wir haben kurz nach blaustein voll die husche abbekommen, die dauerte dann auch bis nach hause.



Oh je. Erst kommt die Gabel kaputt wieder an und dann noch ne Husche auf der Heimfahrt. Arme Sau 



medc17 schrieb:


> Der Knackpunkt ist das Klima da unten. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, ist der Sauerstoffgehalt nicht übertrieben hoch, dafür ist jede Menge Salz(staub) in der Luft und die Temperaturen sind auch nicht ohne. Also stell' Dir einfach vor, Du würdest den Hometrainer in die Sauna stellen ...



Na da spart man sich ja schon das Höhentraining. Einfach ne Staubmaske aufsetzen und rauf aufs Rad. Bestimmt ätzend, aber interessant


----------



## carmin (19. August 2008)

Hauptproblem soll die extrem trockene Luft gewesen sein, und dass das Stürzen in dem Salz eher vermieden werden sollte.  Naja, falls Bedarf besteht, könnt Ihr einen O-Ton-Bericht bestimmt bei cafescup erfragen.


----------



## bax75 (21. August 2008)

So: Ich wünsch euch allen ein schönes Wochenende. Ich mach mich jetzt gleich auf zum GTR (Grischa Trail Ride) nach Arosa. 

Bis dann!
Gruß Axel


----------



## junkyjerk (21. August 2008)

@bax75: fett neid, aber viel spass beim gtr... hoffentlich macht ihr viele und gute fotos, auf dass man dich demnächst in der zeitschrift bestaunen kann...


----------



## dechfrax (21. August 2008)

@bax:
Viel Spass und komm' heil wieder!

@all:
Ist heute fahren angesagt? 17:30 Uhr Brücke?

Grüße
medc17


----------



## Aitschie (24. August 2008)

Waow, Nasebohren ist ja interessant gegen diese überragenden Aktivitäten hier..... 

Wie siehts eig. mit nem zweiten Geislingen-Team seitens der Ulmer aus? jj,km und ich sind gemeldet. Freu mich, die letztes Jahr vor uns platzierten Teams Fetzertraining und Aktiv3 sind auch wieder am Start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (24. August 2008)

Vielleicht liegts ja an der langen Threadladezeit 
Also hier hab ich grad eher das Problem, mich zwischen den verschiedenen Treffs entscheiden zu müssen.  Das is hart, sach ich Euch.


----------



## junkyjerk (24. August 2008)

@all: wie schauts bei euch mit biken nächsten sonntag aus? vielleicht mal wieder mit dem mtb ins allgäu? würde mir gerne mal den grüntentrail anschauen, den bax75 und wurmspecht letztens gefahren sind...


----------



## kommando99 (24. August 2008)

Heute hat niemand mehr vor zu fahren?


----------



## dechfrax (24. August 2008)

kommando99 schrieb:


> Heute hat niemand mehr vor zu fahren?


Nun nicht mehr. Bin grad eine schöne RR-Runde gefahren, Grundlagentraining war nach dem letzten WE längst überfällig ... 

Wie schaut's nächste Woche aus, Dienstag könnte man doch noch mal den Schelklinger Turm anvisieren, oder?!

Grüße
medc17


----------



## kommando99 (24. August 2008)

Di klingt gut


----------



## axx (24. August 2008)

@jj: Grünten + 2 weitere feine Trails hab ich auch noch auf dem Programm dieses Jahr. Nächstes WoE ist aber evtl. eher was 2-tägiges im Allgäu geplant, mal schaun. Wetter soll ja gut werden 

@medc: Schelklinger Turm ist gut, Dienstag eher schlecht 

@k99: wir sind heut schon in aller früh unterwegs gewesen 

@carmin: mein Beileid 

@aitschie: viel Spass beim Bohren, wie weit kriegste den Finger rein?


----------



## tbird (25. August 2008)

Schelklinger Turm würde mich auch mal wieder Interessieren ...  Aber warum erst nächste WOche?


----------



## junkyjerk (25. August 2008)

@axx: was 2-tägiges? hört sich gut an, da reise ich auch extra früher wieder von meinen eltern zurück, damit ich mit in die berge kann. vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand, der mitgeht? hast du schon infos für mich? wohin, wo pennen?


----------



## carmin (25. August 2008)

tbird schrieb:


> Aber warum erst nächste WOche?


Ich glaube, seit heute ist "nächste Woche" (wie üblich am Montag)


----------



## DaBoom (25. August 2008)

Bergwerkfahrerei:

Google -> "bergwerk Sondershausen" --> letzes Suchergebnis von Seite 1
dk-contect ....

(Verlinke nicht nach extern) der MOD liest ja mit 

30° Temperatur, Luft ~0% (  ), Gesamtstollen 500km, max. Tiefe für Fahrer 1050m

Hört sich doch einladend an .. 

Darf doch als Halb-Ulmer hier posten???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (25. August 2008)

y, steht wo was von Linkverbot? 
http://www.dk-content.de/bike/pdf-archiv/reise/thueringen_bergwerk_0206.pdf
(ist doch weder Werbung noch Copyrightverletzung)
Aber will hier nicht weiter mit nerven, ich würd ja auch nicht hingehn


----------



## kommando99 (25. August 2008)

Ich muss mich für morgen wohl schon wieder abmelden. Da hat man schon Ferien und trotzdem fast weniger Zeit als während der Schule. :/

have fun


----------



## dechfrax (25. August 2008)

@jj:
Gibt's schon Neuigkeiten von Deiner Gabel?

@all:
Fährt morgen jemand?

Grüße
medc17


----------



## axx (25. August 2008)

@jj: angedacht war schon seit längerem mal eine Tour von Lindau nach Oberstdorf, möglichst Trail-lastig, Übernachtung kurzfristig suchen. Bin allerdings noch nicht dazugekommen, eine Route auszuarbeiten, und komm vermutlich diese Woche auch nicht mehr dazu. Also vielleicht dann doch eher eine Tagestour am WoE.


----------



## tbird (26. August 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> Ich glaube, seit heute ist "nächste Woche" (wie üblich am Montag)



ach, stimmt 

wann gehts heut los?



medc17 schrieb:


> @all:
> Fährt morgen jemand?



jau ... ich würd heut definitiv fahren. schelklinger turm hört sich nice an!


----------



## junkyjerk (26. August 2008)

@medc17: selbst die flachpfeifen von toxoholics haben endlich den haarriss erkannt und die tauchrohre getauscht. mein bike ist also die woche wieder einsatzbereit, ich komm freitag nacht wieder nach ulm...

@axx: na dann lass uns doch mal ne tagestour machen... hauptsache geile trails, möglichst wenig bis garnicht schieben. und viele hm...


----------



## tbird (26. August 2008)

hm ja was nu mit fahren?!


----------



## MGN (26. August 2008)

gerade aus dem KH entlassen worden diese Woche wird nix mit fahren ^


----------



## tbird (26. August 2008)

Autsch schei$$e was is passiert?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MGN (26. August 2008)

die OP war schon länger geplant... nichts weltbewegendes aber Fahrrad fahren ist vermutlich die Woche noch nicht angesagt... ich erzähls dir bei der nächsten Ausfahrt...

Am Sonntag als du angerufen hast ist ja meine Freundin gerade gestürzt ^^ das hab ich auf Video lol  sehr nett geworden 

MFG


----------



## dechfrax (27. August 2008)

tbird schrieb:


> hm ja was nu mit fahren?!


Sorry, tbird, konnte gestern nicht mehr rechtzeitig reagieren. Hab' dann auf Verdacht von 17:45 bis 18:00 an der Brücke gewartet.

Versuchen wir's am Donnerstag noch mal?

Grüße
medc17


----------



## tbird (27. August 2008)

Ich bin gestern kurze 2h / 35km gefahren ... habe dabei einige Trails bei Thalfingen und Oberelchingen entdeckt ... sehr schön zu fahren!

Donnerstag bin ich dabei, hört sich gut an!

Nach Schelklingen brauch ich allerdings selbst einen Guide, da ich die Strecke bislang nur ein mal gefahren bin und ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob ich die wieder finde


----------



## feelfree (27. August 2008)

Ich bin gestern kurze 2h / 35km gefahren ... habe dabei einige Trails bei Thalfingen und Oberelchingen entdeckt ... sehr schön zu fahren!

Hallo, gibt es eventuell eine Tourenbeschreibung für die genannte Strecke. Wir sind zehn BikerInnen aus Ulm/Umgebung, und suchen nach neuen Strecken.
Ein paar Infos wären nett. Es dauert einfach zu lang, selbst nach Trails und Touren zu suchen.

Grüße
ute


----------



## junkyjerk (27. August 2008)

@feelfree: tourenbeschreibungen posten wir hier wahrscheinlich nicht, aber schliesst euch doch bei der nächsten ausfahrt uns einfach mal an, wir zeigen die trails lieber persönlich...


----------



## dechfrax (27. August 2008)

tbird schrieb:


> Ich bin gestern kurze 2h / 35km gefahren ... habe dabei einige Trails bei Thalfingen und Oberelchingen entdeckt ... sehr schön zu fahren!


Die würden mich auch interessieren. Ich arbeite in Elchingen und könnte mir auf diese Weise den Heimweg verschönern 



tbird schrieb:


> Donnerstag bin ich dabei, hört sich gut an!


Vielleicht kommt ja noch jemand mit, z.B. jemand mit Ortskenntnissen? Sonst fahren wir halt das Rusenschloss rauf und runter 



tbird schrieb:


> Nach Schelklingen brauch ich allerdings selbst einen Guide, da ich die Strecke bislang nur ein mal gefahren bin und ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob ich die wieder finde


Jau, da brauche ich auch einen. Sonst orientieren wir uns einfach an der Sonne 

Grüße
medc17


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (27. August 2008)

feelfree schrieb:


> zehn BikerInnen


zehn neue 
plus 20, die hier sowieso schon unterwegs sind... Da lohnen sich irgendwann walkie-talkies, damit sich die ersten auf dem Trail mit den letzten verständigen können.  "Was, bei Euch vorne regnets schon?  Okay, dann können wir auch schonmal Regenjacken auspacken"...

Sorry, dass ich hier immer reinspamme.


----------



## MGN (28. August 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> zehn neue
> plus 20, die hier sowieso schon unterwegs sind... Da lohnen sich irgendwann walkie-talkies, damit sich die ersten auf dem Trail mit den letzten verständigen können.  "Was, bei Euch vorne regnets schon?  Okay, dann können wir auch schonmal Regenjacken auspacken"...
> 
> Sorry, dass ich hier immer reinspamme.



10 alte Männer und 10 neue Frauen  das wird was geben ^^

@tbird die Trails will ich auch wissen ich dachte ich hab da schon alle  es gib tauch nette trails zwischen Burlafingen und Weisingen immer an den Seen entlang... ist zwar alles sehr flach aber macht laune...


----------



## tbird (28. August 2008)

Ich dachte auch ich kenn schon alle, und Monatlich entdecke ich neue


----------



## junkyjerk (28. August 2008)

@axx, bax75: wie schauts am wochenende aus? ich will in die berge und hm vernichten und trails rocken...


----------



## kupfermark (28. August 2008)

@bax: Müssen wir jetzt warten bis die neue Mountainbike im Handel ist, oder darfst Du schonmal einen kleinen Vorab-Bericht schreiben? Würd mich ja schon interessieren wie´s war.


----------



## dechfrax (28. August 2008)

@all:
Heute 17:30 Brücke? Ich seh' zu, dass ich's rechtzeitig schaffe ...

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Mani2 (28. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

beobachte die Termine hier schon länger. Heute hätte ich endlich mal zeit bzw. eh schon mit nem Kollegen ausgemacht dass wir uns um 17:00 zum radeln treffen.
laut Link Fußgängerbrücke an der Donau oder?
Dürfen wir uns anschließen?

Gruß Mani


----------



## dechfrax (28. August 2008)

Mani2 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> beobachte die Termine hier schon länger. Heute hätte ich endlich mal zeit bzw. eh schon mit nem Kollegen ausgemacht dass wir uns um 17:00 zum radeln treffen.
> Welche Brücke ist gemeint, dürfen wir uns anschließen?
> ...


Herzlich Willkommen: Brücke


----------



## Mani2 (28. August 2008)

Danke, Kollege hat abgesagt, komm allein.


----------



## parqer (28. August 2008)

Halli Hallo, 
bin auch neu im forum, und verfolge diesen thread auch schon des laengeren. wuerde mich gerne der Radgruppe heute anschliessen.

mfg
parqer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (28. August 2008)

@junkyjerk, kupfermark, axx, wurmspecht... und wer sonst noch als fremdgeher(schmalreifenfahrer) negativ aufgefallen ist.....
das lange wochenende vom 3.10. könnte ich mit ein wenig trickserei noch um den 2.10. erweitern. die kombi stelvio, gavia, mortirolo spukt mir schon lange durch die birne. wenn sich genügend leute finden würden, könnte man einen shuttle bis kajetanbrücke ordern und sich dann nach dem mortirolo irgendwo in oberitalien wieder einsammeln lassen. alternativ wäre natürlich auch ein sommerabschlussbikewochenende denkbar (wobei der mortirolo pieselt mich schon sehr stark). lasst mal hören


----------



## kupfermark (28. August 2008)

@ gasman: Klingt auf jeden Fall reizvoll! Ich check mal ab, ob ich das WE "frei" krieg. Werd dann zwar noch schwere Beine von Berlin am WE davor haben, aber wir könnens ja gemütlich angehen lassen


----------



## junkyjerk (28. August 2008)

na toll, bin ich einmal nicht da, kommen gleich mehrere neue leute mit zum radeln... na hoffentlich vergrault ihr sie nicht gleich wieder 

@gasman: wegen wochenende im oktober... müsste eigentlich am 03. mit aufs oktoberfest. vielleicht kann ich mich da noch loseisen... im moment würd ich aber vielleicht doch das mtb bevorzugen.


----------



## HypnoKröte (28. August 2008)

So wieder im Lande . Frage: geht jmd. von euch zur EB am Donnerstag? 
Wenn ja wer hätte Interesse Teilhaber eines BAWü Tickets zu werden ?


----------



## dechfrax (28. August 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> na toll, bin ich einmal nicht da, kommen gleich mehrere neue leute mit zum radeln... na hoffentlich vergrault ihr sie nicht gleich wieder


Ach, ih wo, ich denke nicht, dass ich sie vergrault habe. Nur beim Finden der richtigen Wege hat's heute mächtig gehapert.


----------



## parqer (28. August 2008)

Am ende liefs doch gut, wobei es doch schon recht dunkel war. Aber im ganzen wars doch ne nette feierabendtour  bin das naechste mal auf jeden fall wieder dabei.


----------



## junkyjerk (29. August 2008)

medc17 schrieb:


> Ach, ih wo, ich denke nicht, dass ich sie vergrault habe. Nur beim Finden der richtigen Wege hat's heute mächtig gehapert.



was ist passiert? habt ihr euch verfahren?


----------



## tbird (29. August 2008)

Ja, eigentlich wollte ich als Tourguide mit, leider kam mir da meine Frau und ein paar Einkäufe (Lampen, Reifen) dazwischen, so dass ich erst um ~18.00Uhr fahrfertig war. Leider war da keiner mehr an der Brücke 

Dafür hab ich jetzt zwei neue Nobbys und endlich ausreichend Licht *g*

Wie schauts heute mit fahren aus?


----------



## MGN (29. August 2008)

@tbird leider negativ wunde juckt noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mani2 (29. August 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> was ist passiert? habt ihr euch verfahren?



Moin, moin.
Nee nix passiert, nur ab und an hat mal einer aufm Weg das Licht ausgemacht.

@parger: Nachdem wir ja gestern ne Reine "Charbon statt Khondition" Runde hatten hier nochmal der Link.
http://www.graubuenden.ch/sommerurlaub/aktivurlaub/bike/wettbewerb/bike-wettbewerb.html

@ medc17: Laut Signatur kennst Du den Spot ja schon.


----------



## parqer (29. August 2008)

Also ich bin heute sicherlich wieder mit dabei wenn heute was dreht 

@mani2: danke fuer den link, sehr geil


----------



## junkyjerk (29. August 2008)

@all: da für morgen, samstag, noch nichts steht, würde ich mal wieder über hochsträss, blaubeuren, weiler nach schelklingen zum turm fahren... abfahrt vielleicht so gegen 13:00uhr? treffpunkt brücke. wer ist dabei?

sonntag muss dann aber ne allgäurunde gehen.


----------



## bax75 (29. August 2008)

Dann will ich euch mal nicht länger auf die Folter spannen und euch einen kleinen Bericht zum Grischa Trail Ride geben, zumal die Reportage in der Mountainbike erst im Winter kommen soll:

Die Eckdaten:
- 3 Tagesetappen
- 10000 hm Downhill
- 2000 hm Uphill
- 11 verschiedene Bergbahnen
- super Trails
- geniales Panorama
- klasse Orga-Team

Der Ablauf:
Jeweils am Vorabend einer Etappe bekommt jedes Team (2-5 Fahrer/Innen) eine Landkarte mit allen Trails und eine Tabelle mit den Daten (hm, km, skill, punkte) der Trails. Ziel des Contests ist es möglichst viele Punkte zu sammeln indem man innerhalb eines Zeitlimits möglichst viele der in der Karte markierten Trails abfährt. Dabei kann man die lokalen Bergbahnen benutzen so oft man will. Als Nachweis bekommt jedes Team ein GPS-Gerät mit.

Die Etappen:
1. Arosa - Lenzerheide
2. Lenzerheide - Filisur (dann mit der Rhätischen Bahn nach Davos)
3. Davos - Arosa

Die Highlights:
Die Downhillstrecke in Lenzerheide, die Trails vom Rothorn runter und der Strelapass bei Davos nach Norden runter, 

Das Fazit:
Wer mal was anderes als immer nur Marathon fahren will, der sollte unbedingt nächstes Jahr beim GTR teilnehmen. Das Event ist mit 90 Fahrern bewußt klein und familiär gehalten und macht einen riesen Spass auch wenn man letzter im Klassement wird.


----------



## tbird (29. August 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @all: da für morgen, samstag, noch nichts steht, würde ich mal wieder über hochsträss, blaubeuren, weiler nach schelklingen zum turm fahren... abfahrt vielleicht so gegen 13:00uhr? treffpunkt brücke. wer ist dabei?



jawoll, bin dabei


----------



## dechfrax (29. August 2008)

Mani2 schrieb:


> @ medc17: Laut Signatur kennst Du den Spot ja schon.


Jepp. Man könnte sagen, ich bin ein Fan der Steinböcke ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (29. August 2008)

@ all; wenn ihr morgen in b-beuren vorbeikommt, könntet ihr eigentlich mal kurz vorher bei mir aufm handy anrufen. wenn ich grad net arbeiten muss, könntet ihr mal kurz ne tüte eis vorbeibringen. würde den 24h dienst sicher versüssen. im gegenzug mach ich euch dann zuckersüße träume, wenn sich einer die birne anhaut.


----------



## wurmspecht (29. August 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @all: wie schauts bei euch mit biken nächsten sonntag aus? vielleicht mal wieder mit dem mtb ins allgäu? ...



Um noch mal auf das Allgäu zu kommen, was ist jetzt mit Sonntag, Lust haben ja wohl einige (axx hat doch auch schon Interesse angemeldet, Tom auch und ich will auf alle Fälle)?

@gasman: danke der Nachfrage wegen des ersten Oktoberwochenendes, aber mir steht da der Sinn eher nach Mountainbiken...hast Du das ganze Wochenende Dienst? Jedenfalls viel Spaß.


----------



## carmin (29. August 2008)

bax75 schrieb:


> und der Strelapass bei Davos nach Norden runter


Wo genau runter?  Weissfluhjoch-Parsenn?


----------



## junkyjerk (29. August 2008)

@gasman: das mit dem eis lässt sich sicher regeln. ich versuch dran zu denken, dich anzurufen, wenn wir in blaubeuren sind.

@all: wegen morgen: wer kommt noch mit?

@all: wegen sonntag: ich bin dabei, egal wie früh, hauptsache in die berge. hauptsache trails, hauptsache viele hm. dann bis sonntag.


----------



## chickenway-user (29. August 2008)

I think about doing a little Fahrtechniksession tonight. Doing or trying things like Bunny-Hop, Manual, Wheelie... stuff like that.

Anyone interested?


----------



## bax75 (29. August 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> Wo genau runter?  Weissfluhjoch-Parsenn?



Nein, ich meine den Trail der später zur Strasse nach Langwies wird. Der geht eher Richtung West-Nord-West runter. Ewig viele Serpentinen - teils verblockt und technisch - teils mit flow  
GPS-Track wäre am Start wenn Interesse bestünde.






Das ist der untere Teil davon.

Gruß Axel


----------



## carmin (29. August 2008)

Ah ich sehe... danke!  Wow, da scheints ja noch massig spannende Alternativen zu geben.  Wird bestimmt auch für Dich nicht das letzte Mal gewesen sein, was?


----------



## bax75 (29. August 2008)

Das letzte Mal war ich da sicher nicht! Mit den Trailmaps der GTR ist man jetzt bestens ausgerüstet um da mal ein par Tage die Trails zu rocken!

Am liebsten würd ich gleich wieder unter fahren.


----------



## bax75 (29. August 2008)

Wow das war ja Beitrag Nummer 7000 - Ich glaub ich werd doch noch zum Spammer


----------



## Aitschie (29. August 2008)

bax75 schrieb:


> Das letzte Mal war ich da sicher nicht! Mit den Trailmaps der GTR ist man jetzt bestens ausgerüstet um da mal ein par Tage die Trails zu rocken!



Super!!!! Würde es dir was ausmachen, wenn ich mir eine Sicherheitskopie erstellen würde  Nur falls du deine Karte mal verlierst....

@all: also, falls einer von euch doch noch zur Eurobike will, ich fahre nächsten Samstag morgen mit einem Freund runter. Platz für 2 oder max. 3 wäre also noch vorhanden. (Spritbeitrag minimal). 
@km/jj: wäre es unter Umständen möglich mit euch nach Geislingen zu fahren? Wäre bisschen ökonomischer, als wenn ich allein mit nem eigenen Auto fahren würde... Hab auch nicht viel. Rad, nen kleinen Klasmottenrucksack und mich halt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (30. August 2008)

@aitschie: kannst bei mir mitfahren, ich denke mal, kupfermark wird auch bei mir mit an bord sein...


----------



## wurmspecht (30. August 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @all: wegen morgen: wer kommt noch mit?
> 
> @all: wegen sonntag: ich bin dabei, egal wie früh, hauptsache in die berge. hauptsache trails, hauptsache viele hm. dann bis sonntag.



heute klappt bei mir nicht, muss was in Krumbach abholen und werde das mit einer RR-Runde verbinden, aber morgen Treffpunkt wie immer 6:45 Uhr am Bahnhof  ?


----------



## junkyjerk (30. August 2008)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> ...morgen Treffpunkt wie immer 6:45 Uhr am Bahnhof  ?...



klingt gut, ich bin da.


----------



## axx (30. August 2008)

morgen Allgäu ist mir voraussichtlich zu viel, werd hier oder auf der Alb eine kleinere Runde drehen.
Ich wünsch euch heut und morgen viel Spass!

@gasman: nachdem du uns hier den Mund so wässrig gemacht hast, wollen wir über den 3.Okt. nach Südtirol zum Biken.


----------



## chickenway-user (30. August 2008)

Was ist denn morgens so geplant? Also eigentlich geh ich ja jetzt zu ner Hochzeit und hab nicht unbedingt vor nüchtern zu bleiben, also keine Ahnung ob ich dann morgen so früh...

Aber ich hab sogar schon das Radl fit gemacht  so einigermaßen.


----------



## kupfermark (30. August 2008)

bax75 schrieb:


> Wow das war ja Beitrag Nummer 7000 - Ich glaub ich werd doch noch zum Spammer



Na mit 179 Beiträgen zählst Du noch nicht dazu, da gibts andere mit über 1000 Beiträgen 

@jj: kloar, ich fahr gerne mit Dir mit wenns Platz (für 2) hat! 
Euch viel Spaß beim radeln, ich geh heut laufen und morgen Familien-Tag.


----------



## junkyjerk (30. August 2008)

so, wieder daheim, schön wars heute, tolles wetter, viele trails und tbird hat bald nen neuen bikecomputer und parqer ein neues kellerschloss... 

@allgäufahrer morgen: was ist nun geplant?


----------



## tbird (31. August 2008)

so, nach der party meld ich mich im etwas angeheiterten zustand auch nochmal xD

meine frau hat das OK zum ROX 9.0 gegeben ... *FREU*

war ne sehr geile tour heute, meine bislang heftigste! aber arg viel länger hätt sie echt ned sein dürfen ! *g*

tourdate sind angekommen, bei mir warens ja dann nochmal 80hm mehr ... die gingen aber wider erwarten recht gut ... 

bis zur nächsten tour (ich geh jetzt erstmal ausnüchtern ^^)


----------



## chickenway-user (31. August 2008)

Mein Laptopdisplay kann sich im Kreis drehen. Ich halte es für unwahrscheinlich das ich morgen früh rauskomm, aber ich hab mir mal nen Wecker gestellt. 

Dude, *******, ich muss pennen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurmspecht (31. August 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @allgäufahrer morgen: was ist nun geplant?



Du hattest doch den Grünten vorgeschlagen, wegen mir gerne noch mal. Anderer Vorschlag wäre der Stuiben und dann noch was dazu wie das Ofterschwanger Horn oder den Mittag oder so. Habe aber Karten dabei, bis nachher - Tom  kommt und axx auch vielleicht - hoffentlich- doch. Ich besorge das Bayern-Ticket (kann es von Senden dann schon nutzen) Bis gleich


----------



## junkyjerk (31. August 2008)

bis gleich... ich bin unterwegs


----------



## carmin (31. August 2008)

Ich find ja diese 24/7-Betreuung unseres Threads geil.
Was gabs denn so übles zu feiern?


----------



## tbird (31. August 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> Ich find ja diese 24/7-Betreuung unseres Threads geil.
> Was gabs denn so übles zu feiern?





1jähriger Hochzeitstag


----------



## MGN (31. August 2008)

GZ TBIRD


​


----------



## junkyjerk (31. August 2008)

die allgäuradler sind auch wieder da...bei traumwetter traumtrails gefahren und traumaussichten genossen.. ein toller tag.. hoffentlich folgen bald die bilder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurmspecht (31. August 2008)

Ja, das war echt ein toller Tag!!! Hier mal ein kleiner Vorgeschmack: (ich weiß nur nicht, wie man die Bilder dreht):


----------



## axx (31. August 2008)

Schön wars


----------



## tbird (1. September 2008)

sehr schöne bilder!

wie sind denn die daten der tour? nur dass ich weiss auf was ich trainieren sollte ...


----------



## junkyjerk (1. September 2008)

tbird schrieb:


> wie sind denn die daten der tour? nur dass ich weiss auf was ich trainieren sollte ...



kilometer waren es unter 40, höhenmeter um die 1700. reine fahrtzeit um die 4h.


----------



## tbird (1. September 2008)

Huiui ....

Da werd ich noch n bissl Trainieren mÃ¼ssen fÃ¼r. 

Btw ... Mail an Sigma wegen der mangelhaften Halterung ist raus ... mal schaun was sie Antworten ...

//â¬dith: Die Antwort  kam ... ich bin grad TOTAL baff ...

sigma kundenservice" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
sigma kundenservice schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr Hertig,
> 
> wir bedauern die von Ihnen geschilderte Problematik sehr und werden Ihnen umgehend den BC2006MHR inkl. Halterung aus Kulanz kostenlos zusenden, da sich der BC2006MHR wÃ¤hrend der Fahrt nicht aus der Halterung lÃ¶sen dÃ¼rfte.
> 
> ...


----------



## junkyjerk (1. September 2008)

auch nicht schlecht, da hat sich der rox 9.0 grad erledigt, ist doch super, viel kohle gespart. das nenn ich kundenservice..


----------



## tbird (1. September 2008)

Also der ROX wird kommen, aber dann halt erst nächsten monat *g*

Kundenservice, ja, und was für einer ...  Bin immer noch ganz baff


----------



## MGN (1. September 2008)

hehe das hat sich ja dann sogar gelohnt  dann kannste den Sigma verkaufen den du bekommst evtl. sogar als Neuware  und dir den Rox kaufen  PREISSTEIGERUNG OLE


----------



## tbird (1. September 2008)

lol ... ^^

ja ich denk so 40â¬ bekomm ich fÃ¼r den BC2006 noch ... dann kost der rox9.0 auch gar ned mehr soooo viel xD


----------



## axx (1. September 2008)

200â¬ fÃ¼r einen Tacho... ist der aus massivem Gold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbird (1. September 2008)

Ne ... aber er hat ein paar nette Funktionen, die andere Tachos nicht haben (Daten-Logger, PC-Anbindung usw ...)

Der HAC5 kost ja auch ned weniger ... und ist dafür noch bissl klobiger ... 

Aber bei diesem Service von Sigma überleg ich nicht lange zu welcher Marke ich greif ...


----------



## axx (1. September 2008)

Bei so einem guten Teil würde ich lieber zu einem Hersteller greifen, der auch gute Tacho-Halterungen baut


----------



## lectron (1. September 2008)

Da so ne Ganztagestour wegen dem Kleinen grad eher schwierig ist, war ich froh das ich am WE wenigstens mal wieder mein Kiez würdig ausführen konnte. Paar snapshots im Fotoalbum (ich hoffe meine Frau demotiviert euch nicht).
Einziger Nachteil an so ein paar spaßigen Tagen, jetzt ist ein neuer Sattel samt Stütze fällig.


----------



## tbird (1. September 2008)

axx schrieb:


> Bei so einem guten Teil würde ich lieber zu einem Hersteller greifen, der auch gute Tacho-Halterungen baut



Beim HAC isses auch so, dass der sehr leicht aus der Halterung fällt. 

Ich werd wohl ein bissl was basteln ... mal schaun was mir da einfällt ...


----------



## junkyjerk (1. September 2008)

lectron schrieb:


> Paar snapshots im Fotoalbum (ich hoffe meine Frau demotiviert euch nicht).



alter schwede  nicht schlecht, wo war das denn? ich komm mir grad wie ein anfänger vor... muss mal mein singlespeed einpacken und mitkommen...


----------



## carmin (1. September 2008)

lectron schrieb:


> ich hoffe meine Frau demotiviert euch nicht


Was sagt eigentlich der Kleine dazu?



tbird schrieb:


> Beim HAC isses auch so, dass der sehr leicht aus der Halterung fällt.


Nicht dass ich den HAC jetzt verteidigen müsste (im Gegenteil), aber seine Halterung ist doch schon längst überarbeitet worden...?  Mir isser jedenfalls nie rausgefallen.


----------



## tbird (1. September 2008)

Hm okay .. wie gesagt is auch ned normal dassn Tacho einfach so aus der Halterung fällt ... mein BC2006 war auch einer der ersten in DLand verkauften ... vllt. hatten die noch eine "ältere" Halterung.


----------



## kupfermark (1. September 2008)

Also ich bin ganz zufrieden mit meinem HAC (4pro). Hab ich jetzt schon seit einem Jahr 172 mal benutzt, zum laufen, auf dem MTB und mit dem RR und das bei jedem Wetter.

Nur nach 3 Std Regen ist die Display mal angelaufen und die Knöpfe haben kurz nicht mehr so richtig funktioniert. Hat sich aber von alleine wieder geregelt. 

Nach nem halben Jahr hab ich vorsichtshalber mal die Batterie gewechselt, weil die Display geschwächelt hat.

Kritikpunkt wär für mich höchstens die Bedienung...

Aber was man so über den Rox 9.0 liest, klingt ja auch ganz gut:
"Für Sportler, die es wissen wollen. Der Rox 9.0 weiß einfach alles und merkt sich das auch noch. Zusätzlich kann er mit Ihrem Computer über Ihre Leistungsfähigkeit kommunizieren. Dieser Computer ist beinahe ein Freund..."

Vor allem den letzten Satz find ich ein wichtiges Argument


----------



## lectron (1. September 2008)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Was sagt eigentlich der Kleine dazu?


Der hat das northshore inspiziert und ist den ein oder anderen Hügel mit dem BobbyCar runtergefahren. Sagen tut er noch nicht so viel, aber er hatte auch seinen Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lectron (1. September 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:
			
		

> wo war das denn?


leipheim


			
				junkyjerk schrieb:
			
		

> muss mal mein singlespeed einpacken und mitkommen...


Klar, da hats ein paar kleiner und größere Tables, an denen man gut mal antesten kann. Die Wippe ist auch ganz witzig.


----------



## dechfrax (1. September 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> kilometer waren es unter 40, höhenmeter um die 1700. reine fahrtzeit um die 4h.


Neid!!!

Ich bin am WE ein paar nette Singletrails oberhalb von Arnegg gefahren, allerdings mit dem Kinderwagen ... Hab' mir am Samstag den rechten Zeigefinger ramponiert, sieht aus, als ob Dr. Frankenstein ihn persönlich zusammengeflickt hätte. Bis zum Mittwoch muss ich wieder bremsen können, es ruft der See ...


----------



## junkyjerk (1. September 2008)

morgen abend biken? vielleicht mal wieder mit lampe?


----------



## lectron (1. September 2008)

Nightride hätte ich auch mal wieder Bock, morgen aber keine Zeit. Zur Sicherheit suche und entstaube ich meinen Akku aber mal, vielleicht ergibt sich die tage mal wieder ne runde (gibt ja ne menge neuer gesichter).


----------



## kupfermark (1. September 2008)

Geht mir genauso, kann aber vorr. nur am Do.

Vor allem will ich vor dem WE nochmal auf dem Bike gesessen haben, und ein Lichttest kann auch nicht schaden.


----------



## junkyjerk (1. September 2008)

hoffentlich schiffts nicht am samstag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (2. September 2008)

Morgen abend tat ich auch gern - oder ich fahr mal tagsüber...


----------



## MilanL (2. September 2008)

geht heute jemand biken?


----------



## junkyjerk (2. September 2008)

wollten eigentlich ne runde drehen, ja... treffen 17:30uhr brücke?


----------



## MilanL (2. September 2008)

für mich wäre besser in Blaustein, aber wenn du planst richtung Hochstrass fahren komme ich zu der Brücke...


----------



## junkyjerk (2. September 2008)

wollte über hochsträss mal richtung blaubeuren, kumpel hol ich gegen 17:45 uhr ab. treffen 18uhr an der brücke? lampe mitnehmen!


----------



## MilanL (2. September 2008)

ok, ja die selbe Zeit, ich hoffe ich finde es...meine handz nummer ist in meinem Profil


----------



## chickenway-user (2. September 2008)

schad, da bin ich grad zu spät...


----------



## Aitschie (2. September 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> hoffentlich schiffts nicht am samstag...



Schrei's nicht herbei sonst gebe ich dir persönlich die Schuld!


----------



## junkyjerk (2. September 2008)

so der erste nightride 2008 ist vorbei... war das mal wieder schön, im völlig dunklen wald rumzugurken...


----------



## tbird (3. September 2008)

völlig im dunkeln? sind euch die lampen ausgegangen? xD

der rox ist übrigens geil. ich konnte zwar bis jetzt nur "trocken-übungen" machen damit, aber er scheint genau das zu machen was ich will 

werd ihn gleich mal incl. bike in die arbeit "schieben", dann mal schaun was er so alles aufzeichnet *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilanL (3. September 2008)

ja es war super, nur nächstes mal muss ich eine andere Lampe mitnehmen und nicht eine mit fast leeren Batterien...aber die Jungs mit Reflektoren auf dem Kopf haben mich durch die Trails ohne Probleme durchgebracht...


----------



## tbird (3. September 2008)

wie seid ihr denn gefahren? hochsträss -> gasman-trail und dann weiter?


----------



## junkyjerk (3. September 2008)

@tbird: nee wir hatten unsere selbstbaulampen dabei. hat mal wieder super geleuchtet. sind gasmantrail, kreuztrail, sonderbucher steige, serpentinentrail, sonderbucher steige, y-weg, wippingen, serpentinentrail, lautertal, blaustein, ulm gefahren. knapp52km mit 755hm waren es am ende und das in 3 stunden.


----------



## tbird (3. September 2008)

schöne tour  

nächstes mal bin ich auf jeden fall wieder dabei !

muss meine neuen lämpchen ja mal unter "real-bedingungen" testen ... den ersten Trail haben sie aber schon gut gemeistert


----------



## bax75 (3. September 2008)

Vom Grischa Trail Ride sind jetzt auch Fotos online zu sehen: http://grischatrail.alpen-challenge.ch/index.php?inc=bilder.php# 
und dort 2008 auswählen.

Gruß Axel


----------



## MilanL (3. September 2008)

die Bergen sehen sehr schön aus...musste sehr viel Spass machen...schade dass die so grosse Komprimierung für die Fotos benutzt haben...


----------



## kupfermark (3. September 2008)

bax75 schrieb:


> Vom Grischa Trail Ride sind jetzt auch Fotos online zu sehen: http://grischatrail.alpen-challenge.ch/index.php?inc=bilder.php#
> und dort 2008 auswählen.
> 
> Gruß Axel



Sind echt coole Bilder! Bin mal gespannt auf die Fotos und den Bericht im Magazin.


----------



## Don Stefano (4. September 2008)

Ha ja, in einem Girls only Team muss das ja gleich drei mal so viel Spaß machen, oder?


----------



## junkyjerk (4. September 2008)

@bax75: was habt ihr denn von der mtb alles gestellt bekommen? t-shirt sieht man ja auf dem foto, aber habt ihr auch testbikes bekommen? im vordergrund seh ich nämlich ein specialized enduro liegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bax75 (4. September 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Ha ja, in einem Girls only Team muss das ja gleich drei mal so viel Spaß machen, oder?



Jaja wir Mädels unter uns... Da spricht der pure Neid, gell? Aber bei dem in der Mitte hast Du Dich wohl getäuscht! Das ist unser "Local" in der Gruppe. Er wohnt quasi direkt am Ende der Downhillstrecke am Rothorn (wo auch die "Trek-Bike-Attack" runter geht) und kennt die entsprechend "in- und auswendig". Ich kann Dir sagen das war ein Spaß ihm hinterher zu heizen!!!


----------



## bax75 (4. September 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @bax75: was habt ihr denn von der mtb alles gestellt bekommen? t-shirt sieht man ja auf dem foto, aber habt ihr auch testbikes bekommen? im vordergrund seh ich nämlich ein specialized enduro liegen?



Ja das Enduro-S-Works war ein Testbike: 2009er Model - Ausstattung nur vom Feinsten - SL Version eben... 
Ich bin aber mit dem Liteville gefahren. Verglichen mit den ganzen anderen Bikes bei der GTR war meins aber ein Billig-Bike 
Ansonsten gabs ausser dem Trikot noch die Shorts und die Schuhe.


----------



## chickenway-user (4. September 2008)

Endlich wieder anständiges Mountainbikewetter...

War schon ein bisschen dreckig grad im Wald. Schön, schön!


----------



## junkyjerk (5. September 2008)

*@all: wenn das wetter am nÃ¤chsten wochenende passt, wollten derhu und ich nach fiss/ serfaus, bilder gibts in der galerie von lectron und lady_eve. kondition ist nicht von nÃ¶ten, da alles mit der gondel hochgefahren wird. 100hm kÃ¶nnten es aber mal werden, mehr eher nicht. abfahrten sind dafÃ¼r aber von 1500hm bis 2500hm drin. wer hat bock? kosten fÃ¼r die unterkunft sind minimal (ca.30â¬), da wir erst samstag frÃ¼h hinfahren und nur eine nacht Ã¼bernachten. sonntag nachmittag wieder heim.*


----------



## bax75 (5. September 2008)

Leider schon was anderes geplant - klingt spitzenmäßig!


----------



## chickenway-user (5. September 2008)

bax75 schrieb:


> Leider schon was anderes geplant - klingt spitzenmäßig!




Ich leider auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurmspecht (5. September 2008)

Hat morgen noch jemand Lust, das Wetter im Allgäu zu nutzen, bevor es wieder regnet?


----------



## Aitschie (7. September 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> Ich find ja diese 24/7-Betreuung unseres Threads geil.



Dann mach ich doch gleich weiter 

Kult! Bike Night oder: Schlammcatchen für Radler-> Bilder gibts morgen. Aber am Ende hats sich gelohnt: nach einem extrem engen Finale doch den 5. Platz geholt (die 6. waren max. 15sec hinter)
Schee wars!!!! Nächstzes Jahr bei hoffentlich besserem Wetter wieder (wobei: wie schlechts solls nach 4h Regen noch werden? )

Jetzt ins Bett!


----------



## junkyjerk (7. September 2008)

jau, super wars, fotos stell ich auch morgen ein paar rein, und wie aitschie schon gesagt hat, es kann nur besser werden. junge ich war noch nie so dreckig!!! beweisfotos morgen.

@kupfermark und aitschie: schlaft gut, wir haben es uns verdient.


----------



## Aitschie (7. September 2008)

So nun paar Bilder: 






Vor dem Start 





auf dem Weg zur Senke ,vmax 40km/h





fliegender Wechsel





Beissen!!!!





A schennes Wetter hatten wir....





is immer noch schlammig...





ohne Worte











normaler hab ich einen mitteleuropäischen Hautton 





Kurz vor Rennende

@jj: km hat die CD mit den gesamten Bildern, kriegst dann die Tage...


----------



## axx (7. September 2008)

Ihr Schmutzfinken. Ist ja eklig 

@cwu: wär das nix für dich?


----------



## carmin (7. September 2008)

HAMMER Bilder!  Ihr seid echt Helden! 
Das beste ist Marks Blick im Zelt... so ein ermattend-seliges "Scheíße, wir leben noch".
Da warn würklich noch andere Teams unterwegs...?  Und eine Regenhose wollt niemand mitnehmen?


----------



## junkyjerk (7. September 2008)

@aitschie, kupfermark: LOL, die bilder sind der hammer, ick lach mir doud...


----------



## bax75 (7. September 2008)

Warum habt Ihr euch denn gesuhlt? 

Sehr cool: Ihr habts echt durchgezogen - Klasse! Hab gestern Abend an euch gedacht... wirklich schöne Fotos!


----------



## kupfermark (7. September 2008)

Im Team kann man sowas schon durchziehen, wir haben nach 2 Runden immer gewechselt. So hat man immer wieder mal Pause bei einer exzellenten und motivierenden Teambetreuung und wenn man dran ist, gibt man halt 8-10 min so gut es geht Vollgas. War dann aber auch froh, als es vorbei war. 

Für die Platzierung und solche Fotos hat sich die Sauerei allerdings gelohnt 

Aber man lernt dazu. Nächstes mal bauen wir uns auch ein gescheites Fahrerlager mit Pavillon auf und vorderes Schutzblech wird auch mitgenommen wenns regnet. Der Schlamm schmeckt doch recht fad mit der Zeit..


----------



## wurmspecht (7. September 2008)

Hut ab, ist ja schon witzig, die einen fahren für ein Schlammbad auf eine Wellnessfarm, die anderen auf ein Rennen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (7. September 2008)

Das Wegputzen der angetrockneten Dreckspritzer hatte tatsächlich einen gewissen Peeling-Effekt, fühlt sich heut alles ganz glatt an


----------



## dechfrax (7. September 2008)

Moin, Moin,

melde mich wieder zurück vom See. Habe mal wieder die Grenzen meiner Fahrtechnik erlebt:
 - Das linke Knie sieht aus wie Hackfleischsoße ... :kotz:
 - Schwinge hat einen Knick abbekommen 
 - Rahmen (Carbon) knackst an der Stelle, an der ich vor 1.5 Jahren ein Loch reingehauen habe 
Wahrscheinlich kann ich für den Preis von Rahmen und Schwinge das Bike gleich auf einem Liteville-Rahmen neu aufbauen. 
Mal sehen, was mir mein freundlicher Centurion-Händler für Preise nennt ...

@Kult-Bike-Night-Rider:
Respekt! Diese Schlammschlacht übertrifft die Sauerei vom letzen Jahr um Welten! Hut ab, dass Ihr bei den Bedingungen so ein gutes Ergebnis rausgefahren habt.


----------



## MGN (7. September 2008)

... so melde mich zurück von der Eurobike!!! EINFACH NUR GENIAL Bilder folgen 

Bester Spruch einer Messemitarbeiterin von Bell auf meine Frage ob es nicht möglich wäre ein Gitter in den Bell Sweep XC reinzumachen, dass nicht immer die Bienen in meinem Kopf landen!!! Antwort Bell Mitarbeiterin: Dann sollten Sie langsamer fahren, dass dies nicht passiert !!!! OMG (ja sie war blond  )


----------



## chickenway-user (7. September 2008)

Die Schlammschlacht sieht lecker aus. So richtig nach Spaß!

@MGN: Auf die Eurobike fährt man doch auch um Leute zu treffen. Das ausgestellte Zeug fand ich letztesmal (vor 2 Jahren) so richtig langweilig. Und bis jetzt hab ich noch kaum Fotos von interessanten Sachen gesehen. Alles voll mit Fixies...


----------



## MilanL (8. September 2008)

@Kult-Bike-Night-Rider: unglaublich...man könnte denken dass im solchen Wetter, Biken ist nicht möglich...gratulliere zu dem Ergebnis..


----------



## dabe76 (8. September 2008)

@Kult-Bike-Night-Rider: wow - wieviel höhenmeter / kilometer hatte denn so ne runde ??

Danke u Grüße...


----------



## junkyjerk (8. September 2008)

ich glaub, dass waren so ca. 1,5km und ca 35hm pro runde. insgesamt sind wir wohl an die 80km und 1900hm geradelt, alle drei zusammen mein ich.


----------



## junkyjerk (8. September 2008)

morgen mal wieder ne ruhige runde drehen?


----------



## chickenway-user (8. September 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> ich glaub, dass waren so ca. 1,5km und ca 35hm pro runde. insgesamt sind wir wohl an die 80km und 1900hm geradelt, alle drei zusammen mein ich.



In wieviel Zeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (8. September 2008)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> In wieviel Zeit?



4h


----------



## Aitschie (8. September 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> 4h



Mit oder ohne Dauerregen?


----------



## junkyjerk (8. September 2008)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Mit oder ohne Dauerregen?



renndauer


----------



## MGN (8. September 2008)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> @MGN: Auf die Eurobike fährt man doch auch um Leute zu treffen. Das ausgestellte Zeug fand ich letztesmal (vor 2 Jahren) so richtig langweilig. Und bis jetzt hab ich noch kaum Fotos von interessanten Sachen gesehen. Alles voll mit Fixies...



naja wen soll ich denn da treffen  ich kenne ja niemanden


----------



## junkyjerk (9. September 2008)

heute biken. treffpunkt 16:55uhr bei mir.


----------



## parqer (9. September 2008)

tach, tbird und ich wuerden mitkommen. wollten wissen wo genau du wohnst. oder einfach kreuzung aeg und plus

mfg
dani


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (9. September 2008)

jupp, genau gegenüber der kirche... kreuzung blücherstrasse-lindenstrasse


----------



## tbird (9. September 2008)

brauchen wir licht oder fahren wir nicht so lange?


----------



## junkyjerk (9. September 2008)

ich würd mal lieber licht mitnehmen


----------



## MGN (9. September 2008)

Happy Birthday Hypno


----------



## tbird (10. September 2008)

ui hypno von mir auch alles gute! 

btw war geil gestern ... danke jj für die tour! trotz krämpfe bei gerhausen den weg bis nach hause noch geschafft *ggg*


----------



## parqer (10. September 2008)

Hui alles gute zum Purzeltag.

Ja tour war sehr schoen, 5 gluehbikewuermchen streifen durch die waelder.


----------



## junkyjerk (10. September 2008)

jau war echt mal wieder schön, mit der lampe durch den dunklen wald zu heizen. hoffentlich bald wieder, akkus sind wieder voll.


----------



## parqer (11. September 2008)

HiHo, wollte mal fragen wie es denn heute mit Radfahren aussieht? Desweiteren ob am WE schon was geplant ist?

mfg
Dani


----------



## tbird (11. September 2008)

ich bin heute nicht dabei ... muss lange arbeiten :-(


----------



## junkyjerk (11. September 2008)

hmm, heute geht leider nicht, wochenende fiss ist wegen shicewetter auch gecancelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MGN (11. September 2008)

Am WE wäre ich auch wieder mit von der Partie wenn was geht


----------



## parqer (11. September 2008)

Oki dann sind wir ja schonmal zwei, hoffe nur dass das wetter etwas besser ist wie heute. war ne nette sauerei.


----------



## kommando99 (11. September 2008)

Wochenende heißt? Sonntag? Will endlich wieder mal fahren. ):


----------



## tbird (12. September 2008)

na schaumer mal wie am WE das wetter wird ... soll ja ned sonderlich geil werden -.-


----------



## Aitschie (14. September 2008)

Wetter ist doch super, gestern bei strahlend blauem Himmel und 19° unterwegs gewesen und 4 neue Trails gefunden (leider alles in Bayreuth, aber dürft gerne vorbeikommen )

Noch paar Bilder zur BikeNightNight:






Mark live





Schau ich immer so ernst???

























Im Ziel


----------



## tbird (14. September 2008)

wir gehn nachher biken. treffpunkt 1400 brücke. 

gemütliche, chillige runde, höhenmeter bleiben auf jeden fall dreistellig ...


----------



## MGN (14. September 2008)

hehe das gleiche wollt ich gerade auch schreiben  

MFG bis gleich

@Aitschi,Junky und Kupfer... nette Bilder da könntet Ihr euch fast bei DSF bewerben  und nachts ab 12 Uhr mitmachen die Frauen machen Schlammcatchen die Männer Schlammbiken


----------



## kommando99 (14. September 2008)

Sweet, und ich dachte ich müsste heute schon alleine los. Bis nachher.


----------



## tbird (14. September 2008)

sehr schöne tour gewesen 

und sogar höhenmeter-mässig so geblieben wie ich wollte .. *gg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kommando99 (14. September 2008)

Wieviel waren es denn dann am Ende?


----------



## tbird (14. September 2008)

ich hatte, als ich daheim war, etwa 880hm.

da drin ist aber die fahrt zu orestis sowie die fahrt heim. 

wird also für dich dann etwa 850hm gewesen sein nehm ich an (incl heimweg zum kuhberg)..


----------



## MGN (15. September 2008)

mh schande gerade beim Putzen entdeckt  scheiss Steine gestern... Denkt Ihr dass die schlimm ist ? oder kann man damit leben?

MFG


----------



## bax75 (15. September 2008)

@ MGN: Willkommen im Club! Hab auch eine Delle im Unterrohr - stört aber nicht weiter...

@All: Wer hat Lust beim Wasgau-Marathon am 11.Oktober mit zu fahren? Wenn das Wetter nicht saumäßig ist würd ich mir das dieses Jahr gern mal anschauen.

Gruß Axel


----------



## junkyjerk (15. September 2008)

@bax75: war die letzten 2 jahre dort, super veranstaltung, super strecke (viele trails) und geile verpflegung. und das beste.. keine zeitnahme, also schön entspannt, wenn man denn will 

@mgn: geh halt mal zum bikeline und lass die sich das mal anschauen.


----------



## MGN (15. September 2008)

@Bax dann lass uns mal einen trinken gehen 

@junky: war ich soeben die meinten das sei zwar net schön aber auch net dragisch... zum Glück hat die Schweissnaht keinen Riss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (15. September 2008)

@mgn: muss ja ein riesenstein gewesen sein, denn normalerweise sind doch die wandstärken der rohre im tretlagerbereich ein wenig dicker. das hat bestimmt nen mördermässigen schlag getan. junge junge, dolle delle.


----------



## MGN (15. September 2008)

ich weiss ehrlich gesagt netmal wo weil einmal hat es mich selber geschmissen und einmal ist Martin für mich runtergefahren  und den hats auch geschmissen  aber das wichtigste ist uns ist beiden nichts passiert


Aber Martin hatte die besseren Haltungsnoten


----------



## HypnoKröte (15. September 2008)

Schaut böse aus, und am Tretlagerberreich kanns kritisch werden.


----------



## junkyjerk (15. September 2008)

@mgn: ich würde das foto mal direkt an cannondale mailen mit der bitte um begutachtung. vielleicht springt ja ein neuer rahmen bei raus. man weiss nie.. siehe tbirds tacho.


----------



## bax75 (15. September 2008)

MGN schrieb:


> ich weiss ehrlich gesagt netmal wo weil einmal hat es mich selber geschmissen und einmal ist Martin für mich runtergefahren  und den hats auch geschmissen  aber das wichtigste ist uns ist beiden nichts passiert
> 
> 
> Aber Martin hatte die besseren Haltungsnoten



Wo habt Ihr eure Artistikeinlage denn gegeben?


----------



## kupfermark (15. September 2008)

*@MGN*: na zum Glück warst Du auf der Eurobike, da hast Du Dir doch bestimmt schon einen neuen Rahmen ausgesucht 

*Wegen Wasgau*: Das WE ist grad noch in Planung, Fr abends komm ich aus Dresden und Samstag Abend bin ich auf nem Geburtstag. Weiß noch nicht, ob ich Wasgau noch dazwischen schieben kann. Könnt bißchen stressig werden.

*Wegen dem 3.Okt-WE*: Ist hier die Planung schon fortgeschritten? 
Also ich könnt schon recht sicher mit, sofern das WE nicht für einen Umzug geopfert werden muß, aber bis jetzt schaut es noch nicht so danach aus. 
Wenn die Mehrzahl das WE mit dem MTB verbringen will, ist das OK, hab aber dieses Jahr das RR schon ziemlich vernachlässigt, und hätt auch Lust, damit mal wieder in die Alpen zu fahren.

Bleibt nur zu hoffen, daß es wieder wärmer wird. In den Alpen ist die Schneefallgrenze auf 1500m gesunken und schon einige Pässe haben dicht gemacht. 

*Wegen Nightride diese Woche*: Wie siehts mit Mi oder Do aus?

Gruß
Mark


----------



## junkyjerk (15. September 2008)

biken mittwoch oder donnerstag hört sich gut an... wetterbericht sieht ja ganz gut aus für die woche.


----------



## MGN (15. September 2008)

na jetzt mal ernsthaft denkt Ihr dass das so schlimm ist dass man sich direkt nen neuen Rahmen kaufen muss sollte ?


----------



## axx (15. September 2008)

Nein, das wär meiner Meinung nach übertrieben.
Ich würde die Stelle nur etwas im Auge behalten, d.h. regelmäßig sauber machen und auf Risse untersuchen. Und wenns während der Fahrt anfängt zu knarzen, auch mal kontrollieren.

Vorausgesetzt, das hier ist kein Riss:


----------



## MGN (15. September 2008)

Hi axx,

nein Riss ist das keiner da ist nur der Klarlack etwas abgegangen aber lt. Bikeline hat es keinen Riss das währe natürlich fatal da hast du recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbird (15. September 2008)

bax75 schrieb:


> Wo habt Ihr eure Artistikeinlage denn gegeben?



ihn hats bei der rusenburg gelegt, mich bei der steilstelle am "tal des todes" ... larsen TT haften eben doch ned sooo gut wie 2.25er nobbys ...


----------



## dechfrax (15. September 2008)

bax75 schrieb:


> @All: Wer hat Lust beim Wasgau-Marathon am 11.Oktober mit zu fahren?


Ich hab's vorsorglich mal bei meiner Familie angemeldet. Nach den Schwärmereien von jj hab' ich Appetit bekommen


----------



## bax75 (15. September 2008)

tbird schrieb:


> "tal des todes"



Jaja - das Teil hats in sich - da kann man sich schon mal auf die Fresse packen - hab ich auch schon gemacht und dabei wurde der Name des Trails einem kleinen schleimigen Körperteil nur allzu wahr...


----------



## tbird (15. September 2008)

das wär alles gar kein problem geswesen .. ich bin die stelle minuten früher mit meinem bike runter gefahren .. aber mit seinem bike war das irgendwie anders xD


----------



## wurmspecht (16. September 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> biken mittwoch oder donnerstag hört sich gut an... wetterbericht sieht ja ganz gut aus für die woche.



Au ja, hätte auch mal Lust, unter der Woche mitzufahren.


----------



## Firechen852 (16. September 2008)

hey jungs ich wollt mal fragen ob man sich noch anschließen kann bei euch? Habs eigentlich satt immer allein zu fahren.


----------



## tbird (16. September 2008)

na aber klar kannst du das!

einfach hier reinschaun, zur richtigen zeit am richtigen treffpunkt sein und alles ist gut *g*


----------



## chickenway-user (16. September 2008)

Firechen852 schrieb:


> hey jungs ich wollt mal fragen ob man sich noch anschließen kann bei euch? Habs eigentlich satt immer allein zu fahren.




Klar kannst du. Einfach vorbeikommen wenn was ausgemacht wird oder selber kurz Bescheid geben wenn du was vor hast...


----------



## junkyjerk (16. September 2008)

wie schauts morgen abend mit biken aus. treffpunkt so gegen 18uhr an der brücke oder litfasssäule ortseingang b28 blaustein. lampe mal vorsichtshalber mitnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (16. September 2008)

junky, du schuldest mir immer noch'n eis in bb. hab morgen wieder nachtdienst, kannst dich als entweder hinmaulen und dich dann von mir einlullen lassen, oder endlich dein eisversprechen einlösen


----------



## kupfermark (16. September 2008)

Hab grad für morgen abend nen Termin reingekriegt, kann deshalb nur am Do biken gehn! Geht das auch?


----------



## wurmspecht (16. September 2008)

ich würde morgen 18.00 an der Brücke sein, sofern was zustande kommt. Do kann ich leider nicht.


----------



## junkyjerk (17. September 2008)

shice, ich schaff es heute nicht bis 18uhr, werde heute länger im büro sein müssen als erwartet.... mist


----------



## bax75 (17. September 2008)

medc17 schrieb:


> ...Wasgau Marathon...
> Ich hab's vorsorglich mal bei meiner Familie angemeldet. Nach den Schwärmereien von jj hab' ich Appetit bekommen



Ja cool! Hab mich schon mal angemeldet. Mit der Überweisung der Startgebühr würde ich aber noch was warten. 
Falls das Wetter nix taugt fahr ich nicht hin.


----------



## lilx (17. September 2008)

Hey an alle, melde mich auch mal wieder zurück..

Bin jetzt einfach mal um 1800 an der Brücke, wer Lust hat soll doch kommen!!! JJ kommt möglicherweise noch nach.

gruß M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilanL (17. September 2008)

bax75 schrieb:


> Ja cool! Hab mich schon mal angemeldet. Mit der Überweisung der Startgebühr würde ich aber noch was warten.
> Falls das Wetter nix taugt fahr ich nicht hin.



vieleicht komme ich auch, es sieht sehr interessant. Nur hab paar Videos gesehen und weiss nicht ob das, das richtige für mich und mein Bike ist   ...was mich tröstet, dass dort keine Zeitnahme ist
Ich hoffe dass meine Erkältung schnell weg ist und ich wieder auf dem Bike sitzen kann.


----------



## wurmspecht (17. September 2008)

lilx schrieb:


> Hey an alle, melde mich auch mal wieder zurück..
> 
> Bin jetzt einfach mal um 1800 an der Brücke, wer Lust hat soll doch kommen!!! JJ kommt möglicherweise noch nach.
> 
> gruß M



Habe heute früher Feierabend gemacht und bin bei mir die Trails Richtung Illertissen mal wieder gefahren. Die bauen ja ganz wilde Sachen da im Wald: Northshores, Sprünge, etc, viele Strecken sind markiert, und jedesmal finde ich neue Trails, da will man gar nicht mehr heim...

@milani: gute Besserung, wolltest Du den Einstein nicht mitlaufen?


----------



## kupfermark (17. September 2008)

Wer läuft am Sonntag überhaupt mit?

Ich lauf diesmal den Halben, vorr. in knapp 2 Std. Wär ja nett, wenn noch jemand dabei wär.

Und habt Ihr euch heut mit dem Bike ausgepowert, oder kommt morgen noch jemand Lust? 18 Uhr, Brücke? 

Gruß
KM


----------



## junkyjerk (17. September 2008)

ich tät morgen kommen, sollte ich terminlich schaffen.


----------



## MilanL (18. September 2008)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> @milani: gute Besserung, wolltest Du den Einstein nicht mitlaufen?


Danke, 
nein, den Einstein hab ich nicht geplant. Ich bin nicht so grosser Fan von Laufen in der Stadt. Ich hab im Oktober ein Crossduathlon geplant, aber es ist dasselbe Wochenende wie Wasgau MTB Marathon. Ich werde sehen...

@kupfermark: Ich werde dir die Daumen drücken und vieleicht mache ich auch paar Fotos von dir, wenn du nicht zu schnell wirst. Gratuliere zu deiner Zeit und Plazierung auf dem Silberwald-Halbmarathon...


----------



## kupfermark (18. September 2008)

MilanL schrieb:


> @kupfermark: Ich werde dir die Daumen drücken und vieleicht mache ich auch paar Fotos von dir, wenn du nicht zu schnell wirst. Gratuliere zu deiner Zeit und Plazierung auf dem Silberwald-Halbmarathon...



Ich werd gemütlich laufen. Wenn Du mich verpasst, dann schrei einfach, dann dreh ich fürs Foto nochmal um 
Wg Silberwald-HM: Danke schön, bin blöderweise im Zielkanal nochmal überholt worden, sonst hätte es noch für ne Medallie gereicht. Aber mit der Zeit war ich schonmal ganz zufrieden! 
Schön zu sehen, daß man mit zunehmendem Alter immer schneller wird. Bin gespannt, wie lang das noch anhält..


----------



## junkyjerk (18. September 2008)

@all: heute biken. treffpunkt 18uhr an der brücke.


----------



## junkyjerk (19. September 2008)

@all: samstag biken gehen? vielleicht schon gegen mittag? lange runde mit vielen km und hm?


----------



## parqer (19. September 2008)

HalliHallo, so Erkaeltung scheint wieder um zu sein und melde mich wieder zurueck. Samstag ist leider schon voll verplant, aber ich wuerde mich am sonntag gerne verausgaben....


----------



## junkyjerk (19. September 2008)

sonntag ist einstein-marathon, da will ich den läufern hier aus dem forum zuschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## parqer (19. September 2008)

ich moechte mir das glaub ersparen sonst werde ich mich fuer naechstes jahr nicht mehr anmelden wollen 

naja muss mich dringend bewegen ne woche krank im bett und an die decke starren laesst einem bei so einem wetter wie heute nicht mehr los. da muss man dann aufs rad. wie siehts nach dem anfeuern aus? wenn alle so fitt sind wie du jj dann duerften die ja den marathon in 2,5 std locker gelaufen sein. wenn die ihr rad mitnehmen koennen se ja alle gleich mitfahren............
....mich bitte nicht fuer voll nehmen, liegt an dem ganzen kraeutertee mit honig, laesst einen etwas phantasieren.

mfg dani


----------



## chorge (19. September 2008)

So, hab heut an meinem freien Tag mal was probiert, und muss DRINGEND davon abraten:
Bin von der Talsstation Fellhorn das Tal hinter in Ri Schrofenpass (ca. 1 - 1 1/2h). Soweit so gut, alles gut fahrbarer Asphalt, im letzten Teil etwas zäh, aber feinifein... Statt dann links den Schrofenpass hoch, hab ich mich zur Mindelheimer Hütte (2057m) gequält (ca. 1 3/4h Dauerschieben/tragen), weil ich gehofft habe, dass der Krumbacher Höhenweg evtl. ganz gut fahrbar sein könnte. Erstmal Pause mit Suppe und Radler an der Hütte!! Dank Fisselregen und vielen verblockten Passagen, waren vom Höhenweg nur MAXIMAL 20% mit dem Bike zwischen den Beinen zu bewältigen (ca. 2h). Statt mich auch noch zur Fidererpasshütte hoch zu kämpfen, bin ich zur Roßgundscharte (ca. 1h). Landschaftlich der Hammer, und dann konnte man auch immer wieder einiges in Richtung Warmatsgundtal abfahren. Spassige Abschnitte, aber immer wieder unterbrochen von total verblocktem Zeugs. Da ich zudem inzwischen (ca. 6h unterwegs, und dabei mein 16Kg Helius fast nur getragen und geschoben!) schon ziemlich am Ende war, wollte ich einfach nur noch runter, denn ich war ja immer noch auf über 1800m! Die weitere Abfahrt ins Warmatsgundtal war dann extrem schmierig, aber immerhin zu 50% befahrbar (wenn es denn trockener gewesen wäre...). Irgendwann nach etwa 7h bin ich dann endlich an der Warmatsgunder Talsohle angekommen, von wo aus ein asphaltierter Fahrweg in Richtung Fellhorn Mittelstation geht - die Winter-Freeride-Ski-und-Boarder kennen den Weg vermutlich... Kurz vor der Mittelstation bin ich dann in den Fußweg zur Talstation eingebogen, was supergeil war! Allerdings wird der Weg ganz unten extrem wurzelig und stufig, so dass ich dann irgendwann schlicht und ergreifend auf Asphalt zum Auto gerollt bin, da ich einfach keine Kraft mehr hatte...
Die Tour macht absolut keinen Sinn!! Wollte alle nur warnen, denn sie sieht auf der Karte ganz schnuckelig aus, was sie aber leider gar nicht ist!


----------



## carmin (19. September 2008)

chorge schrieb:


> Die Tour macht absolut keinen Sinn!!


Irgendwie beruhigend, dass es doch noch sinnlose Touren gibt


----------



## axx (19. September 2008)

Falls du noch weitere schnuckelige Touren suchst, guck mal hier 
Deine Tour (allerdings über die Fiedererpass Hütte) findest sich dort unter "Nebeltour".


----------



## chorge (19. September 2008)

Ich finde es faszinierend, dass die schreiben, dass fast alles fahrbar gewesen wäre... lol ALSO SOOOO SCHLECHT BIKE ICH JA NUN AUCH WIEDER NICHT...Und in 3h zur Fiderer... RESPEKT---
Ich glaub, ich verkriech mich im Keller...


----------



## axx (19. September 2008)

Wir haben auch schon die eine oder andere auf der Seite beschriebene Tour getragen... 
Unvergessen bleibt da beispielsweise die tolle Hirschberg-Abfahrt... gell jj 
Aber wenn man z.B. vor einem anspruchsvollen Alpencross seine Schiebe- und Tragetechnik verbessern will, ist die Seite Gold wert


----------



## chorge (19. September 2008)

Ja, und ich werde wohl auch noch die eine oder andere Tour nachtesten... Allerdings rechne ich glatt mal mit der doppelten Fahrzeit!


----------



## wurmspecht (19. September 2008)

chorge schrieb:


> Ja, und ich werde wohl auch noch die eine oder andere Tour nachtesten... Allerdings rechne ich glatt mal mit der doppelten Fahrzeit!



Au ja, auf DIE Berichte bin ich gespannt!


----------



## gasman (19. September 2008)

nein axx tus nicht... erinner mich nie mehr wieder an diese hirschberg tour...nein...nein... ich will nicht mehr dran denken....nein nie mehr wieder ....versprich mir das..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (20. September 2008)

axx schrieb:


> Aber wenn man z.B. vor einem anspruchsvollen Alpencross seine Schiebe- und Tragetechnik verbessern will, ist die Seite Gold wert


Kann ich bestätigen.  Bspw. letztes Jahr eine Stunde den Sonnenkopf hochgetragen, und der Col Vallante war Kindergarten 

Ja und der Hirschberg muss bei Gelegenheit wiederholt werden.


----------



## junkyjerk (20. September 2008)

hirschberg wiederholen????? ähhhh, ich muss weg.... 

@all: heute 11:50 uhr abfahrt richtung blaubeuren. treffpunkt bei mir.


----------



## junkyjerk (21. September 2008)

@all: montag nightride, treffpunkt 18uhr brücke.


----------



## lilx (21. September 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @all: montag nightride, treffpunkt 18uhr brücke.



Am Start...


----------



## wurmspecht (21. September 2008)

Wie ist es denn Euch Läufern heute ergangen?


----------



## gasman (21. September 2008)

halbmarathon-laufen war ganz ok. gute bedingungen. gestört haben wie immer die läufer mit ohrenstöpseln, weil die nie hören, wenn man sie bittet platz zu machen. hart waren die letzten 1,5 km auf dem kopfsteinpflaster durchs fischerviertel und dann den "berg" hoch die hirschstraße. organisiert war es aber total gut. bin 1:46:34 gelaufen, was ok ist für ohne lauftraining und für die altersklasse.
war gestern noch einen freund in wertach besuchen und wir sind noch ne kleine runde zum lockermachen gefahren. nix spektakuläres, mit ausnahme eines wirklich einbaufähigen abschnittes am buron-schlepplift. da gehts sackrattensteil über fette wurzeln runter. an einer stelle weist einen eine northshore rampe den weg über das viehgatter. da hab ich dann doch lieber rübergehoben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (21. September 2008)

Ich fands schön, hab (netto) auch nur 20 Sekunden länger gebraucht als gasman. Schade, daß wir uns nicht getroffen haben.

Biken morgen kann ich noch nicht fest zusagen, aber ich versuchs.


----------



## MilanL (22. September 2008)

kupfermark hab ich gesehen und auch paar Fotos gemacht, besser gesagt nur drei. Es war ganz schwierig niemanden zu erkennen zwischen so vielen Leuten. 
Gasman, ich wusste nicht dass du läufst...aber an den Augsburger Tor hate ich das Gefühl dich zu sehen.
Die Atmosphäre war geil...vieleicht wenn ich noch hier in DE werde, werde ich es nächstes Jahr versuchen...


----------



## junkyjerk (22. September 2008)

wer geht heute mit zum biken? ich würd ja mal wieder ins lautertal fahren wollen, vielleicht treffen wir uns dann doch an der litfasssäule ortseingang blaustein b28.


----------



## lilx (22. September 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> wer geht heute mit zum biken? ich würd ja mal wieder ins lautertal fahren wollen, vielleicht treffen wir uns dann doch an der litfasssäule ortseingang blaustein b28.



jep werde da sein. denke mal 1800 steht noch??


----------



## junkyjerk (22. September 2008)

also dann: treffpunkt blaustein. litfasssäule. hoffentlich hält sich das wetter noch ein wenig, wetterradar sieht grad ziemlich mies aus.


----------



## gasman (22. September 2008)

@milanL, hey ich wollte eigentlich auch gar net laufen. dann haben aber ein paar leutz die bei mir im vietel wohnen und bei rationpharm arbeiten, erzählt, dass es bei ihnen noch plätze gibt, weil gemeldete läufer krank geworden sind. rationpharm übernimmt die kosten und dann hab ich mir gedacht, was solls. es hat mehr spass gemacht, als in früheren jahren, weil im schnitt die wege breiter waren, und die strecke fand ich auch besser. vor allem fand ich gut, dass man nicht durch die schillerstraße laufen musste. hättest auch mitlaufen können!! für näxtes jahr alle vormerken... bei ratiopharm kann jeder mitlaufen und die haben so viel knete, dass sie die meldegebühren übernehmen und ein funktions-laufshirt sponsern.
mit fahren wirds bei mir in absehbarer zeit eher nix. leider.


----------



## junkyjerk (22. September 2008)

biken abgesagt wegen shicendreckenwetter.. mist


----------



## parqer (22. September 2008)

Wetter ist mal wieder total unberechenbar. Nervt schon. Schade hatte mich schon auf nen schoenen nightride gefreut. hoffentlich bleibt das wetter mal wieder stabil trocken.


----------



## tbird (22. September 2008)

einen nightride werden wir sicher bald wieder machen. 

ich muss noch n bissl mein knie auskurieren, aber das wird schon wieder!


----------



## kupfermark (22. September 2008)

Ihr hättet ruhig nach Blaustein kommen können, hier hats gar nicht geregnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## parqer (22. September 2008)

Gestern wars erst andersrum, da war sonderbuch wippingen ekelwetter und in ulm schoen. Tja woher soll man das auch immer wissen  klingt fast wie im April. Koennte noch so ein Altweibersommer kommen. Hoffe jedenfalls noch dass es mal nochmal 2 Wochen richtig schoen wird.


----------



## tbird (22. September 2008)

japp ... ich hab vorhin mal bilder von letztem jahr um diese zeit rausgesucht .. da sind wir noch in kurz / kurz bei 23 grad gefahren ...


----------



## kupfermark (22. September 2008)

Stimmt. Auch dafür taugt die Trainingsverwaltung:

21.09.2007
Sportart 	Radfahren
Dauer 	05:12:00 h
Distanz 	141,00 km
Wetter 	sonnig (16-22 grad) 

Wird schon nochmal ein Indian Summer kommen!


----------



## bax75 (22. September 2008)

Wie siehts denn morgen (Dienstag) mit Nightride aus? Ich würde 19 Uhr an der Brücke vorschlagen.

CU 
Axel


----------



## wurmspecht (23. September 2008)

Meine Hinterbremse schwächelt seit Sonntag und ich bin noch nicht dazu gekommen, mich um sie zu kümmern. Viel Spaß!


----------



## chickenway-user (23. September 2008)

bax75 schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn morgen (Dienstag) mit Nightride aus? Ich würde 19 Uhr an der Brücke vorschlagen.
> 
> CU
> Axel



Mein Rücken mag mich grad nicht. Aber wenn der wieder tut dann täte ich schon kommen tun...


----------



## lilx (23. September 2008)

bax75 schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn morgen (Dienstag) mit Nightride aus? Ich würde 19 Uhr an der Brücke vorschlagen.



Hatte gerade mit KM gesprochen, er und ich sind am Start.


----------



## bax75 (23. September 2008)

Ja Cool! Wer noch? 
Auf gehts Leute: "Get your but in gear!"


----------



## junkyjerk (23. September 2008)

get your BUTT in gear...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (23. September 2008)

get YOUR BUTT in gear...

wobei, "get you butt in gear" geht eigentlich auch.


----------



## junkyjerk (23. September 2008)

hat wer lust auf oberstdorf-mtb-marathon am wochenende? bei den wetteraussichten hätt ich riesenbock drauf. würde auch fahren und kann noch leute mitnehmen.


----------



## kupfermark (23. September 2008)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> get YOUR BUTT in gear...
> 
> wobei, "get you butt in gear" geht eigentlich auch.



Bin eigentlich ganz froh, wenn mein Schaltwerk mal nicht im Arsch ist und andersrum tuts bestimmt weh. Aber zum Radeln komm ich gern


----------



## axx (23. September 2008)

@lectron: wir haben wohl ähnliche Arbeitszeiten


----------



## lectron (24. September 2008)

@axx:Jetzt bin ich heute extra früher los, und wieder fährt man sich über den Weg.


----------



## DJT (24. September 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> hat wer lust auf oberstdorf-mtb-marathon am wochenende? bei den wetteraussichten hätt ich riesenbock drauf. würde auch fahren und kann noch leute mitnehmen.



Servus!

Oder hat jemand Lust am Sonntag sich einer Tagestour nähe Oberstdorf anzuschließen?
Ich werd vermutlich eine Runde drehen, und Britta fährt wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe wenn's klappt auch mit. 
Wir waren am Sonntag schon zusammen unterwegs:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=347939&page=6&highlight=oberstdorf
War richtig Klasse!

Schöne Grüße DJT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (24. September 2008)

hört sich auch gut an... mal schauen, bock hätt ich auf jeden fall


----------



## DJT (24. September 2008)

Wär ja ne coole Sache 
Ihr fahrt immer mit dem Zug rauf hab ich mal mitgekriegt, oder?

Grüße DJT


----------



## chickenway-user (25. September 2008)

Falls mein Rücken ganz ist und das Wetter ein bisschen besser hätt ich brutalst bock Sonntag mitzukommen!


----------



## wurmspecht (25. September 2008)

Samstag hat niemand Lust oder Zeit , ich kann am Sonntag  nur vormittags?!


----------



## parqer (25. September 2008)

Hi also ich waere samstag oder sonntag dabei, aber mehr in ulm und um ulm. Leider bin ich ein schoenwetterfahrer und werde somit nur bei nicht zu schlechtem wetter mitfahren.


----------



## tbird (25. September 2008)

bei diesem wetter machts fahren ja absolut keinen spass -.-


----------



## junkyjerk (25. September 2008)

wetter soll am wochenende perfekt werden. ich hätte wirklich lust aufs allgäu mit britta ox. samstag fahr ich vielleicht noch oberstdorf, wird kurzfristig entschieden.

@parqer: kannst du dich erinnern an deine aussage, an meinem bike fehlt noch ein weisser lrs? nun, heute isser da...


----------



## DJT (25. September 2008)

Also ich fahr auf jedenfall. 
Entwender fahr ich dann auch mitm Zug mit (ab Memmingen) oder ich fahr mitm Auto und lad Britta nähe der Autobahnaufahrt noch ein (sofern Sie mitfährt) 

Grüße DJT


----------



## britta-ox (25. September 2008)

Sofern sie nicht noch richtig krank wird, fährt sie mit


----------



## chickenway-user (26. September 2008)

So jetzt mal ein bisschen konkreter:

Wer fährt denn wann ab wo? Allgäu heisst bei euch schon auch ordentlich Trails und nicht nur Feldwege rollen? Wer könnte mich ab Ulm mitnehmen, bzw. bräuchte noch nen Fahrer, bzw. will nen Bayern-Ticket teilen?

Ich hab ungefähr Dienstag festgestellt das ich dies Jahr so wenig anständige Touren gefahren bin wie schon lang nimmer... Am Gardasee hats gepisst, in Schweden und an der Adria hatte ichs Rad nicht dabei, hier hab ich den Arsch nicht hochgekriegt, Bozen war geil aber halt nicht so ne schön entspannte Tour sondern eher brutales rumgehacke...

Ich will nochmal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (26. September 2008)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Am Gardasee hats gepisst



Und ich dachte Du stehst da drauf 

Wünsch euch viel Spaß beim radeln, ich geh am WE nochmal laufen.


----------



## junkyjerk (26. September 2008)

@kupfermark: dir wünsch ich viel erfolg beim berlin-marathon und beim projekt "3h10min". hoffentlich klappts, wetter soll ja super sein, regnen solls mal nicht.

@all: wegen radeln am wochenende: samstag evt. hier wieder ne runde, sonntag ab ins allgäu?


----------



## tbird (26. September 2008)

am samstag wär ich dabei ...


----------



## parqer (26. September 2008)

Also Samstag bin ich in ulm auch dabei. Und sonntag wuerde ich mich gerne der allgaeugruppe anschliessen. Braeuchte jedoch ein paar tips, was ich so alles einpacken sollte.
@jj: gratuliere bin schon gespannt wie sich dein weisser lrs optisch an deinem bike macht. aber ich denke morgen werde ich es sehen koennen.

vlg
dani


----------



## wurmspecht (26. September 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @all: wegen radeln am wochenende: samstag evt. hier wieder ne runde, sonntag ab ins allgäu?



Samstag würde ich mich auch einklinken. Wie wäre es eigentlich mal wieder mit der Oberkochen-Geislingen-Tour (wo wir die CC-Strecke mitgenommen haben), die wäre doch mal wiederholbar, oder nicht?

@kupfermark: auch meinerseits viel Erfolg !!!


----------



## junkyjerk (26. September 2008)

gegen geislingen hätt ich auch nichts einzuwenden, das sollten wir auf jeden fall mal ins auge fassen, wann fahren da die züge?


----------



## DJT (26. September 2008)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> So jetzt mal ein bisschen konkreter:
> 
> Wer fährt denn wann ab wo? Allgäu heisst bei euch schon auch ordentlich Trails und nicht nur Feldwege rollen?



Ich würd vorschlagen, sofern Britta nix dagegen hat, etwa die gleiche Runde wie vergangenen Sonntag zu fahren (tolle Trails, inklusiv einem neu entdeckten mit richtig viel Flow, gell Britta  nur diesesmal wärmer, mehr Aussicht und mitohne Nebel, hihi)

Treffpunkt je nach Route. Was schlägst Du vor Britta?

Schöne Grüße Hebbe


----------



## fifty-five (26. September 2008)

Wenns bei Ulm wär oder Geislingen würd ich Samsatg auch mitfahren...
was und wo is denn genau geplant?!

Grüße!


----------



## junkyjerk (26. September 2008)

@all: zug fÃ¤hrt 9:10uhr oder 10:10uhr. ich wÃ¼rde den spÃ¤teren favorisieren, beuge mich aber der mehrheit. also wie schauts aus. fÃ¼r knapp 5â¬ mal wieder was anderes fahren als ulmer trails. es lohnt sich, versprochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## britta-ox (26. September 2008)

> Was schlägst Du vor Britta?


Hmm, vielleicht hätte ich dir vorher verraten sollen, dass die Ulmer unter ner ordentlichen Tour mind. ne Stde bike-schleppen verstehen
Deshalb würd ich vorschlagen, wir fahren die Runde ähnlich, nur am Schluss statt den Mittag über den Hochgrat, wenn das zeitlich hinkommt.

@wurmspecht: wie schade, Samstag kann ich nicht. Wäre so gern mal wieder mit dir gefahren!


----------



## DJT (26. September 2008)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Hmm, vielleicht hätte ich dir vorher verraten sollen, dass die Ulmer unter ner ordentlichen Tour mind. ne Stde bike-schleppen verstehen



Wo liegt das Problem? 
Ich bin für alles zu haben, bergauf wie bergab


----------



## wurmspecht (26. September 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @all: zug fährt 9:10uhr oder 10:10uhr. ich würde den späteren favorisieren, beuge mich aber der mehrheit. also wie schauts aus. für knapp 5 mal wieder was anderes fahren als ulmer trails. es lohnt sich, versprochen.



Mir ist beides recht, wegen mir gerne um 10.10 Uhr. 

Übrigens würden gasman, vielleicht sein Nachbar und ich am Sonntag Richtung Illertissen die Trails durch das "wahlgeschüttelte Bayern" abklappern, wer Lust hat, kann sich gerne anschließen.

@britta-ox: ja, das wäre mal wieder echt klasse, aber es gibt ja sicher noch ein paar Gelegenheiten?

Zitat von britta-ox  
"Hmm, vielleicht hätte ich dir vorher verraten sollen, dass die Ulmer unter ner ordentlichen Tour mind. ne Stde bike-schleppen verstehen "

Zitat von DJT: "Wo liegt das Problem? 
Ich bin für alles zu haben, bergauf wie bergab"

@DJT: Hättest Du die Ifentour mitgemacht, wüsstest Du, wo das eine oder andere Problem liegt....


----------



## junkyjerk (26. September 2008)

also gut: treffpunkt 10uhr seiteneingang bahnhof. dann gehts nach amstetten bhf. von dort weiter mitm bike nach geislingen... juhu, ich freu mich schon riesig... jippie... 

@wurmspecht: kannst mir ja mal euer vorhaben für sonntag erklären morgen.


----------



## DJT (26. September 2008)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> @DJT: Hättest Du die Ifentour mitgemacht, wüsstest Du, wo das eine oder andere Problem liegt....




Ihr könnt mich nicht einschüchtern 
Ich bin hart im nehmen und hab schon einiges mitgemacht 

Wo gibt's nähe Illertissen Trails?
Da würd ich auch mal mitfahren wenn sich's ergeben würde


----------



## gasman (26. September 2008)

problem is, dass wurmspecht und ich leider am sonntag nur für ungefähr einen halben tag zeit haben und deshlb nicht ins allgäu mitfahren können. leider!!! also wollen wir halt wenigstens hier ein bischen rumgurken. einfach mal ein wenig durch den bayerischen illerwald oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (26. September 2008)

@all: wer kommt morgen nun mit nach geislingen? bisher sind wir zu dritt. wurmspecht, derhu und ich. also, wer kommt noch? parqer und tbird? wie schauts bei euch aus?


----------



## axx (26. September 2008)

Puh, gleich Samstag und Sonntag was im Angebot, da weiss ich ja gar nicht, wie ich mich entscheiden soll...


----------



## junkyjerk (26. September 2008)

biken kann man nie genug...


----------



## axx (26. September 2008)

ich sieche schon seit geraumer Zeit halbkrank herum, und habs schon seit einem Monat nicht mehr aufs Bike geschafft 
Da soll mans dann nicht gleich so übertreiben. Vermutlich komm ich morgen mit.


----------



## wurmspecht (26. September 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> also gut: treffpunkt 10uhr seiteneingang bahnhof. dann gehts nach amstetten bhf. von dort weiter mitm bike nach geislingen... juhu, ich freu mich schon riesig... jippie...
> 
> @wurmspecht: kannst mir ja mal euer vorhaben für sonntag erklären morgen.



Au ja, ich war ja letzten Sonntag schon mit Carmin und einem aus seinem Böblinger Haufen da. Gerne wieder. Dann bis 10 .

Mein Ziel seit Jahren ist ja, möglichst auf Trails nach Memmingen zu kommen. In Bellenberg wird zudem fleißig gebaut: Nothshores, Schanzen, Sprünge, nichts Großartiges, aber für mich faszinierend, weil der Wald so trailunscheinbar wirkt.


----------



## parqer (26. September 2008)

parqer ist morgen um 10 Uhr am seiteneingang vom Bahnhof anzutreffen.


----------



## tbird (26. September 2008)

parqer schrieb:


> parqer ist morgen um 10 Uhr am seiteneingang vom Bahnhof anzutreffen.



ebenfalls!


----------



## junkyjerk (26. September 2008)

sehr gut... freu mich... bis morgen


----------



## chickenway-user (26. September 2008)

Sonntag bin ich dabei, morgen nicht...

Und ich bin auch für alles zu haben. Wie fahren wir denn? Zug? Wann gehts los?


----------



## DJT (27. September 2008)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Sonntag bin ich dabei, morgen nicht...
> 
> Und ich bin auch für alles zu haben. Wie fahren wir denn? Zug? Wann gehts los?



Ja Top 
Dann bist Du allein von den Ulmern? blöd wegen Zug,gell. 
Britta, wo steigt Du normal ein in den Zug? Ich kenn des Schienennetz nicht so gut. 
Sonst könnten wir ja zu dritt im Zug ab Memmingen und Bayern-Ticket teilen 

Guat Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bax75 (27. September 2008)

Hey!

Ist ja toll was hier so läuft! 3 Events an 2 Tagen - goil!
Hab mich spontan sentschlossen - Ich würde nachher auch an den Bahnhof kommen - 10 Uhr Seiteneingang.

Bis dann!
gruß Axel


----------



## britta-ox (27. September 2008)

DJT schrieb:


> Ja Top
> Dann bist Du allein von den Ulmern? blöd wegen Zug,gell.
> Britta, wo steigt Du normal ein in den Zug? Ich kenn des Schienennetz nicht so gut.
> Sonst könnten wir ja zu dritt im Zug ab Memmingen und Bayern-Ticket teilen
> ...


Morgen,

Ich nehm am So(Bayern Ticket gilt schon vor 9 Uhr) meist den Zug um 8.41Uhr ab MM ---9.30Uhr in Immenstadt bzw. 10.07Uhr in Fischen.
Wenn das ok ist, müsste chickenway  das Ticket kaufen und unsere Namen gleich eintragen. Dazu braucht jeder noch ein Fahrrad-Tagesticket für 4.50.

Hier noch ein link für ne Alternativtour, auf die ich auch mal wieder Lust hätt. Ich fahr aber auch die andere. Können wir ja dann im Zug besprechen.
www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.22883.html

Gruß Britta


----------



## chickenway-user (27. September 2008)

Auf der Strecke Ulm - Memmingen - blablabla braucht man doch kein Fahrradticket. Oder hat sich das in den letzten 8 Wochen geändert? 

Das zahlt doch der Staat...


----------



## gasman (27. September 2008)

die strecke ulm-altenstadt ist im regionalverkehr (!) frei, im RE kostet es. von altenstadt bis MM kostet es IMMER, ab MM ist es ins gesamte Allgäu frei. 
Alternativ: rad zerlegen und in 240 l mülltüte stecken, dann isses für lau
grüße aus dem seminar...gottseidank gibt's wlan...sonst wird man ja schwermütig


----------



## britta-ox (27. September 2008)

gasman schrieb:


> ab MM ist es ins gesamte Allgäu frei.


 Was mich verwirrt:
www.bahn.de/p/view/mobilitaet/fahrrad/bike/preise_fahrradmitnahme.shtml

--> Preise im Nahverkehr (*RE*,RB...)
"...Fahrradtageskarte gilt auch in Verbindung mit...und den Ländertickets."
und -->Fahrrad-Tageskarte Bayern: 4.50 für ganz Bayern


----------



## gasman (27. September 2008)

richtig, aber das oberallgäu zahlt extra um touristen das leben zu erleichtern. die info ist aber ziemlich tief in der homepage der bahn/bayern vergraben
...workshop liegt in den letzten zügen...schwitz


----------



## tbird (27. September 2008)

wau war das ne tour heute!

sehr geil, gerne mal wieder sowas!


----------



## axx (27. September 2008)

Leute, bitte, lasst doch den Quatsch mit Fahrradticket und Mülltüten! Die Bahn streut völlig konfuse Information was die Fahrradmitname zwischen Ulm und Memmingen betrifft. Ein Blick ins Kursbuch verrät uns:



			
				Kursbuch der DB schrieb:
			
		

> Gültig vom 23. Juni 2008 bis 13. Dezember 2008





			
				Kursbuch der DB schrieb:
			
		

> Zwischen Ulm Hbf und Memmingen kostenlose Fahrradmitnahme in Zügen des Nahverkehrs (RE, RB). Dies ermöglichen Ihnen die Landkreise Neu-Ulm und Unterallgäu.



Einfach einen Ausdruck mitnehmen. Manche Schaffner machen zwar trotzdem etwas Stress. Wir haben aber noch nie etwas bezahlt.

Ab nächster Saison wirds damit wohl wirklich rum sein


----------



## junkyjerk (27. September 2008)

mannomann, eine tolle tour heute, da hab ich direkt bock drauf, morgen gleich wieder biken zu gehen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (27. September 2008)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> Ich nehm am So(Bayern Ticket gilt schon vor 9 Uhr) meist den Zug um 8.41Uhr ab MM ---9.30Uhr in Immenstadt bzw. 10.07Uhr in Fischen.
> Wenn das ok ist, müsste chickenway  das Ticket kaufen und unsere Namen gleich eintragen.




Dann machen wir's doch so, oder !?
Ich hab heut spontan meine Arbeiten zuhause ruhen lassen und bin fast die gleiche Tour gefahren wie mit Britta und den Jungs letzte Woche  (Hab mir gedacht wer weiß wie oft das Wettermäßig dieses Jahr noch hinhaut)
Wetter ca. 12° laut Tacho, aber oben immer Ar...kalter Wind, und viele Wanderer.
Verkehr war auch viel los, da ist Zug fahren morgen glaub ich entspannter.

Dann bin ich spätestens um 8,30 am Bahnhof MM!


----------



## tbird (27. September 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> mannomann, eine tolle tour heute, da hab ich direkt bock drauf, morgen gleich wieder biken zu gehen..



werd ich auch, aber mit meiner frau xD

so, die versprochenen Bilder!

Gruppen-Bild





Volle Auflösung: Hier klicken für Bild in 2128 x 1541px

Blick über Geislingen




Volle Auflösung: Hier klicken für Bild in 3072 x 2304px

Gedanken nach der Tour ... *ggggg*


----------



## junkyjerk (27. September 2008)

@allgäubiker morgen: wann muss ich wo sein, damit ich noch mitfahren kann?


----------



## axx (27. September 2008)

Ich vermute 10 vor 8 am Nebeneingang? Ich entscheid mich morgen früh ob ich mitkomm, und geb hier noch Bescheid. So 100%ig ist mein Knie gerade nicht. 

Folgende Tour würd ich eigentlich auch gern mal fahren:
http://www.bikemap.net/route/36099


----------



## junkyjerk (27. September 2008)

hach, der grünten, wann werd ich ich dich endlich bezwingen...


----------



## junkyjerk (27. September 2008)

hm, also der zug fährt 7:58uhr hier in ulm an gleis 3 süd ab. kommt dann gegen halb 9 in memmingen an. wer kommt denn nun mit? nicht, dass ich morgen früh da allein stehe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (27. September 2008)

wenn ich das jetzt richtig überrissen habe, dann:

ab ulm:
-chickenway-user
-junkyjerk

und ab MM noch:
-Britta-ox 
-DJT

wer bietet mehr?


----------



## junkyjerk (27. September 2008)

also gut, dann hoff ich mal, dass der chicky nicht wieder abspringt und kauf morgen früh das bayernticket für uns alle.


----------



## chickenway-user (27. September 2008)

Ich komm schon...


----------



## axx (28. September 2008)

Bei mir wirds heut nix 
Ich wünsch euch viel Spass


----------



## wurmspecht (28. September 2008)

axx schrieb:


> Bei mir wirds heut nix
> Ich wünsch euch viel Spass



Willste bei uns mit???


----------



## gasman (28. September 2008)

leutz, des is net schlecht an der illerhalde, des is sogar ziemlich gut:) im prinzip wie die "rund um ulm" runde mit ganz viel waldtrails und vor allem gibts keine karierten.
die northshore rampe bei bettlinshausen is gruselich, wer fährt'n so was??? ich fahr net mal die schanzen die sonst noch da sind...
danke wurmspecht


----------



## junkyjerk (28. September 2008)

so, wir sind auch wieder daheim, ein super tag, bestes wetter, lecker flädlesuppe und mohnkuchen, tolle trails, megasteile rampen und nette leute... danke an britta-ox und djt.

was mich gewundert hat: der schaffner wollte kein radticket sehen und die wanderer waren supernett.


----------



## axx (28. September 2008)

Wo ward ihr unterwegs?

@kupfermark: Gratulation zu deinem Ergebnis  ... wann knackst du die 3h?


----------



## Aitschie (28. September 2008)

3:04:09  Aber mal sowas von Respekt!!!!!!  Nächste Saison dann U3?

War heute mal wieder im Fichtelgebirge unterwegs, sooooo geil!!!!!  Nächste Saison lade ich Euch mal ein, hier gibt's Trails vom Allerfeinsten. Allein an Schneeberg und Ochsenkopf kann man n Tag locker verbringen...


----------



## DJT (28. September 2008)

axx schrieb:


> Wo ward ihr unterwegs?



..kurz gesagt über den Riedbergkamm ins Gunzesriedertal und dann den Mittag hoch 

War Bombenwetter heute und eine tolle Tour mit spaßigen Trails! Danke an junkyjerk, den Chickenway und Britta  
Wenn mal wieder jemand Lust hat, ich wär dabei!

P.S. @axx: Wir zwei hatten Anfang Juli schon mal kurz geschrieben wegen Tagestouren im Allgäu. Jetz war ich mal dabei, aber Du nicht 

Schöne Grüße DJT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (28. September 2008)

Achso: 
Junkyjerk: Der "Kaffeekuchen" war super, danke nochmal! 
Aber das nächste mal bitte die Thermokanne mit Kaffee nicht vergessen


----------



## axx (28. September 2008)

Ach, gestern noch über meinen Christstollen lästern, und heut selber Kuchen mitnehmen


----------



## chickenway-user (28. September 2008)

Der Kuchen war echt geil. Danke.
Der Rest von der Tour war auch fast so geil wie der Kuchen. 

Nur grad war ich noch im Kino, Batman gucken (hab ich mir nicht ausgesucht). Ich hÃ¤tte die 8â¬ lieber in Bier oder Ã¤hnliche sinnvolle Sachen investieren sollen. Der war mal richtig schlecht...

Ajo, Fotos kommen noch, keine Sorge...


----------



## britta-ox (29. September 2008)

DJT schrieb:


> Achso:
> Junkyjerk: Der "Kaffeekuchen" war super, danke nochmal!
> Aber das nächste mal bitte die Thermokanne mit Kaffee nicht vergessen


Das mit dem Kaffee find ich ne prima Idee...

Das war mal wieder ein herrlicher Tag !... nette Begleitung, kiloweise Kuchen(Thx @jj!), freundliche Wanderer, super Wetter und wie wenn das noch nicht ausgereicht hätte..., hat uns die Bahn mit ihrer zuverlässigen Verspätung noch ne Stunde warten erspart

Dank euch allen, 
bis mal wieder

Gruß Britta

@wurmspecht: an den Illertrails hätt ich auch mal Interesse


----------



## junkyjerk (29. September 2008)

ja das mit der bahn war wirklich der hammer, so viel glück muss man auch erst mal haben... 

an die thermokanne mit kaffee denk ich das nächste mal bestimmt, nehm ich halt nen liter weniger wasser in der trinkblase mit...


----------



## junkyjerk (29. September 2008)

wer geht heute biken? nightride?


----------



## kupfermark (29. September 2008)

Aitschie schrieb:


> 3:04:09  Aber mal sowas von Respekt!!!!!!  Nächste Saison dann U3?



Danke schön, war echt ein Hammer-Lauf bei perfektem Wetter. Die Atmosphäre mit ner Million Zuschauern in Berlin ist der Wahnsinn. Da nimmt man bißchen Muskelkater gerne in Kauf 

Über die Sub3 mach ich mir (die Woche) noch keine Gedanken


----------



## parqer (29. September 2008)

whuaa wie heute war nightride...... irgendwie hab ich vergessen die seite zu updaten damit ich die neuen nachrichten sehe. *schnief*. Jetzt war ich halt nightjoggen.

@chickenway: ha ha hi hi ho ho ha hi ho ich zeig euch einen Trick und lass jetzt ein fahrrad verschwinden. *Spratz*
Ich fand ihn Klasse


----------



## wurmspecht (29. September 2008)

britta-ox schrieb:


> @wurmspecht: an den Illertrails hätt ich auch mal Interesse



Gerne!!! Muss mir mal einen Kompass zulegen, um wenigstens die Grobrichtung beizubehalten, aber es findet sich jedesmal ein neues Wegelchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (30. September 2008)

Hab mal a paar Fotos upgeloadet:


----------



## DJT (30. September 2008)

Schöne Bilder ! (Meine sind in der Galerie) 
Da haben wir das Wetter ja noch super ausgenützt!
Schneefallgrenze soll diese Woche ja unter 1000m sinken, bääh 
Müssen wir doch noch an den Gardasee Chickenway! 

Grüße DJT


----------



## britta-ox (1. Oktober 2008)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Gerne!!! Muss mir mal einen Kompass zulegen, um wenigstens die Grobrichtung beizubehalten, aber es findet sich jedesmal ein neues Wegelchen


...hört sich gut an. 
Ich schick dir mal meine Handynr. für spontane Aktionen.


@DJT u.chickenway: sehr schöne Bilder
...der blaue Himmel ^^schwärm^^


----------



## chickenway-user (1. Oktober 2008)

DJT schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder ! (Meine sind in der Galerie)
> Da haben wir das Wetter ja noch super ausgenützt!
> Schneefallgrenze soll diese Woche ja unter 1000m sinken, bääh
> Müssen wir doch noch an den Gardasee Chickenway!
> ...



Danke...

Gardasee übermorgen?


----------



## junkyjerk (1. Oktober 2008)

@wasgau-biker: wer fährt nun alles mit am 11.10.2008? soweit ich weiss: bax75, lilx, meine freundin, die freundin meiner freundin (  ), wurmspecht (?), medc17 und meine wenigkeit.

@gardasee-biker: viel spass, mein neid ist mit euch.


----------



## chickenway-user (1. Oktober 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @wasgau-biker: wer fährt nun alles mit? soweit ich weiss: bax75, lilx, meine freundin, die freundin meiner freundin (  ), wurmspecht (?) und meine wenigkeit.
> 
> @gardaseebiker: viel spass, mein neid ist mit euch.




Wasgau ist jetzt am Wochenende?

Hinter dem Gardasee ist ein Fragezeichen... Das war nicht so ernst gemeint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (1. Oktober 2008)

Das war sehr wohl ernst gemeint... morgen gehts los


----------



## junkyjerk (1. Oktober 2008)

ihr schweine


----------



## DJT (1. Oktober 2008)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Danke...
> 
> Gardasee übermorgen?



Würd sich denk nicht lohnen, Wetter soll da unten am Wochenende auch Sch.... sein. 
Ich wollt evtl. ins Vinschgau dieses lange Wochenende, aber überall ist das Wetter schlecht, egal wo ich schaue 
Bleibt wohl nur übrig das Wochenende mal wieder in der Stammkneipe zu verbringen  lüdlüü


----------



## chickenway-user (1. Oktober 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> ihr schweine




Dem möchte ich mich anschließen!


----------



## junkyjerk (1. Oktober 2008)

DJT schrieb:


> Würd sich denk nicht lohnen, Wetter soll da unten am Wochenende auch Sch.... sein.
> Ich wollt evtl. ins Vinschgau dieses lange Wochenende, aber überall ist das Wetter schlecht, egal wo ich schaue
> Bleibt wohl nur übrig das Wochenende mal wieder in der Stammkneipe zu verbringen  lüdlüü



wetter soll doch richtig gut werden in riva del garda, zumindest ab samstag...


----------



## DJT (1. Oktober 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> wetter soll doch richtig gut werden in riva del garda, zumindest ab samstag...



ich hatte nicht auf die 7-tages vorhersage geschaut 
egal...


----------



## dechfrax (2. Oktober 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @wasgau-biker: wer fährt nun alles mit am 11.10.2008? soweit ich weiss: bax75, lilx, meine freundin, die freundin meiner freundin (  ), wurmspecht (?), medc17 und meine wenigkeit.


Ich könnte fahren: biete Kombi und Träger für AHK für 3 Bikes.
Gemeldet bin ich übrigens schon ...



junkyjerk schrieb:


> @gardasee-biker: viel spass, mein neid ist mit euch.


Mein Neid fährt auch bei Euch mit. Nach der Aktion Anfang September habe ich da unten noch eine Rechnung offen 



axx schrieb:


> Das war sehr wohl ernst gemeint... morgen gehts los


Drecks.....


----------



## junkyjerk (2. Oktober 2008)

@medc17: trifft sich gut, ich fahr auch, kombi mit ahk-träger für 4 bikes. reicht dann hoffentlich


----------



## dechfrax (2. Oktober 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @medc17: trifft sich gut, ich fahr auch, kombi mit ahk-träger für 4 bikes. reicht dann hoffentlich


Aber nicht, dass wir uns darum streiten, wer fahren darf ...


----------



## junkyjerk (3. Oktober 2008)

nee, nee, ich hoff im moment einfach nur das beste fürs wetter... wenn wir schonmal so ne riesentruppe sind, dann scheint hoffentlich die sonne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kommando99 (3. Oktober 2008)

Hat für heute jemand was in der Umgebung geplant? Oder muss ich allein los :x


----------



## chickenway-user (3. Oktober 2008)

Nun, ich wollte heut schon nochmal aufs Rad. Aber ich bin nicht so richtig motiviert und ein wenig erkältet. Ich glaub ich fahr gleich einfach mal den y-Weg ein wenig hoch und runter...


----------



## dechfrax (5. Oktober 2008)

Fährt heute jemand, vorzugsweise nachmittag?


----------



## kommando99 (5. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde mitkommen


----------



## dechfrax (5. Oktober 2008)

kommando99 schrieb:


> Ich würde mitkommen


Super! Wie wär's dann 14:00 B28 Ortseingang Blaustein an der Litfasssäule?


----------



## kommando99 (5. Oktober 2008)

Ahh, noch da? 14.00 Uhr schaff ich nicht mehr.


e/ vor allem wär n' lgooglemaps link gut :x


----------



## dechfrax (5. Oktober 2008)

kommando99 schrieb:


> Ahh, noch da? 14.00 Uhr schaff ich nicht mehr.


Wie sieht's 14:30 aus, kannst Du das schaffen?



kommando99 schrieb:


> e/ vor allem wär n' lgooglemaps link gut :x


Ich tu' mein bestes: http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=de&geocode=&q=blaustein&ie=UTF8&ll=48.410314,9.922199&spn=0.001731,0.004828&t=h&z=18

Hilft Dir das weiter?


----------



## kommando99 (5. Oktober 2008)

14.30 passt. Ich fahr dann einfach mal die b28 entlang. Werden uns schon sehen


----------



## junkyjerk (6. Oktober 2008)

geht wer heute biken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (6. Oktober 2008)

Heut abend kann ich leider nicht. Wie jeden Montag.

Ausserdem bin ich leider ein bisschen erkältet. Sonst würd ich jetzt grad aufs Radel hupfen...


----------



## junkyjerk (6. Oktober 2008)

war heute mit derhu auf tour, hatte eigentlich ein wenig matsch und schlamm erwartet, aber im wald auf den trails ist alles trocken... also superbedingungen zum biken, vor allem da der wetterbericht diese woche echt gut aussieht...

also schlag ich jetzt mal den donnerstag zum biken vor. gerne auch zusätzlich am mittwoch...


----------



## junkyjerk (7. Oktober 2008)

@wasgaubiker: wegen abfahrt nach lemberg, dachte so an kurz vor 5uhr treffen bei mir, dann alles verladen und dann ab auf die autobahn. sind 230km bis lemberg, ab 7uhr ist startnummernausgabe und von 8:30-9uhr ist start. hatte mir überlegt, ob wir alle auf die 85km-runde gehen, die hat den grössten singletrailanteil. was sagt ihr dazu. hm sind es knapp 1800. das in tourentempo und mit vielen verpflegungsstopps sollte machbar sein oder was meint ihr? freu mich schon riesig auf euch alle und auf die tour und die trails... dann bis samstag. meldet euch mal hier, wenn was ist. danke...


----------



## dechfrax (7. Oktober 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @wasgaubiker: wegen abfahrt nach lemberg, dachte so an kurz vor 5uhr treffen bei mir, dann alles verladen und dann ab auf die autobahn.


Wer kommt denn jetzt alles mit?
 - jj
 - kupfermark
 - meine wenigkeit
 - ... ?



junkyjerk schrieb:


> hatte mir überlegt, ob wir alle auf die 85km-runde gehen, die hat den grössten singletrailanteil. was sagt ihr dazu. hm sind es knapp 1800. das in tourentempo und mit vielen verpflegungsstopps sollte machbar sein oder was meint ihr?


Gemeldet bin ich (glaube ich) für die 70km-Runde, fahre aber auch gerne die 85km. Voraussetzung: mein (!) Tourentempo ... 



junkyjerk schrieb:


> freu mich schon riesig auf euch alle und auf die tour und die trails... dann bis samstag. meldet euch mal hier, wenn was ist. danke...


Freu' mich auch schon gewaltig. Pfalz, wir kommen 

by the way: fährt heute jemand? Hätte grosse Böcke und könnte bis Sa noch einige Hm in den Beinen gebrauchen.

Grüße
medc17


----------



## junkyjerk (7. Oktober 2008)

@medc17: weiss nicht ob kupfermark mitkommt... dachte bisher an folgende personen:

lilx
bax75
wurmspecht
medc17
junkyjerk
meine freundin??

also sind wir wohl wenigstens 4, sonst 5 mann/frauen.

mal gucken, ob sich noch einer von den wasgau-bikern hier meldet...

bis samstag dann mal, heute klappts leider nicht mit biken, aber morgen und donnerstag wieder...

bis denne


----------



## bax75 (8. Oktober 2008)

@Wasgaubiker: Dann treffen wir uns alle um kurz vor 5 bei jj. Fahren werden jj und medc17, richtig? Freu mich schon riesig drauf. Das Wetter soll ja auch toll werden.

Bis dann!
Gruß Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (8. Oktober 2008)

Ihr macht ja einen ganz schönen Aufriss wegen einem Tag. 
Aber lohnt sich, bin auch dabei und war letzte Woche schon die besten Trails abfahren.
Aber warum bleibt Ihr nicht noch einen Tag länger? 
Denn die richtig geilen Trails der Pfalz sind an der Haardt und die landschaftlich Schönsten um Dahn.
Bei Bedarf schick ich Euch GPS-Tracks oder fahr mit.

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja.


----------



## Aitschie (8. Oktober 2008)

Verstehe ich das Konzept beim Wasgau richtig: keine Zeitnahme (also ne normale Tour sozusagen) aber 32 Startgeld?!?


----------



## Tobsn (8. Oktober 2008)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das Konzept beim Wasgau richtig: keine Zeitnahme (also ne normale Tour sozusagen) aber 32 Startgeld?!?



Das hast Du richtig verstanden. 
Verstehen tu ich das auch nicht. 
Ne sau teuere RTF!!!
Verstehe vor allem nicht, dass auch sehr viele Pfälzer wie ich mitfahren, die die Strecke auswendig kennen und regelmäßig fahren.
Man soll es aber auch nicht verstehen, sondern es soll Spaß machen.


----------



## Aitschie (8. Oktober 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Man soll es aber auch nicht verstehen, sondern es soll Spaß machen.




Dann hab ich mich also wirklich nicht verlesen... Spaß wünsch ich euch auf jeden Fall!!! Ich werde mich am Samstag Richtung Fichtelgebirge bewegen und auf der Gänskopfhütte lecker Kuchen essen - soll auch Spaß machen...


----------



## junkyjerk (8. Oktober 2008)

@tobsn: vielleicht sieht man sich ja wirklich, wir werden wahrscheinlich auf der 85km-runde unterwegs sein.

@aitschie: viel spass im fichtelgebirge, da muss ich auch irgendwann mal hin.

@all: morgen definitiv nightride, treffpunkt 18uhr brücke.


----------



## Aitschie (8. Oktober 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @aitschie: viel spass im fichtelgebirge, da muss ich auch irgendwann mal hin.


Meine Einladung an euch für nächstes Jahr steht. Termin wird im Frühjahr dann mal konkretisiert, aber bis nächste Saison haben wir ja no a weng Zeit


----------



## junkyjerk (8. Oktober 2008)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Meine Einladung an euch für nächstes Jahr steht. Termin wird im Frühjahr dann mal konkretisiert, aber bis nächste Saison haben wir ja no a weng Zeit



na dann hoff ich mal, dass wir nächste saison mal die trails im fichtelgebirge gezeigt bekommen.


----------



## carmin (8. Oktober 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> ihr schweine


Dann wollt ich mich von den Schweinen mal zurückmelden 

Bis auf eine halbe Stunde Regen und mitunter etwas frischen Wind waren die Wetterbedingungen tatsächlich super.  An Trails von Flow über Blocks bis Tragepassage alles dabei, was man sich so wünscht.  Lago Südost, ein fremdes, aber absolut lohnendes Bikegebiet.


----------



## junkyjerk (9. Oktober 2008)

@carmin: sehr schöne bilder, auf dem ersten sieht der himmel aber arg düster aus...

@gasman: gute besserung und schnelle genesung, hab schon von deinem unfall gehört.

@all: heute 18uhr treffpunkt brücke, nightride nach blaubeuren.


----------



## bax75 (9. Oktober 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> heute 18uhr treffpunkt brücke, nightride nach blaubeuren.



Kann heut leider nicht - euch viel Spaß!

Gruß Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lectron (9. Oktober 2008)

Wenn nicht's mehr dazwischen kommt, bin ich heute auch mal wieder dabei.


----------



## chickenway-user (9. Oktober 2008)

lectron schrieb:


> Wenn nicht's mehr dazwischen kommt, bin ich heute auch mal wieder dabei.




Me too!


----------



## junkyjerk (9. Oktober 2008)

ja subba... dann bis nachher.


----------



## chickenway-user (9. Oktober 2008)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Me too!




Ahh, wohl doch nicht. Hab grad spontan entschlossen noch ne Vorlesung zu besuchen. Das wird wohl bis 6 gehen... Wo wollt ihr denn hin? Mag mir jemand die Handynummer schicken? Dann würd ich vielleicht nachkommen...


----------



## gasman (9. Oktober 2008)

@jj- was heisstn hier "unfall"?? beim rad sind doch nur ein paar lackkratzer drin, hat nich mal den delle gegeben


----------



## junkyjerk (9. Oktober 2008)

@gasman: neenee, du verstehst da was falsch....  ich meinte nicht das rad..


----------



## tbird (9. Oktober 2008)

bin grad erst heimgekommen ...

ausserdem laden die akkus noch :-(

ich werd dann wohl später alleine fahren ...


----------



## chickenway-user (9. Oktober 2008)

Das war geil!


----------



## junkyjerk (9. Oktober 2008)

jupp, super tour. mit 6 mann auch mal wieder richtig grosser nightride.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (9. Oktober 2008)

So, Kühlschrank komplett leergefuttert...


----------



## junkyjerk (10. Oktober 2008)

@wasgau-biker: also morgen früh, kurz vor 5 bei mir treffpunkt. ich hol vorher noch frau wurmspecht aus senden ab und komm dann wieder zu mir. so können wir dann gemütlich anreisen und noch was futtern gehen beim bäcker oder so... 

@medc17: ich schick dir noch ne pm wegen meiner adresse.


----------



## Tobsn (10. Oktober 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> ...gemütlich anreisen und noch was futtern gehen beim bäcker oder so...


Gefrühstückt wird an der ersten Verpflegungsstation. 
Für was bezahl ich soviel Startgeld. 

Erkennen tut Ihr mich an meinem Bike.
Einfach anlabern. 




Bin übrigens am 26ten mal wieder in Ulm.


----------



## junkyjerk (10. Oktober 2008)

@tobsn: na dann sieht man sich hoffentlich.. freuen uns schon alle riesig aufs event. welche strecke fährst du?


----------



## Tobsn (10. Oktober 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @tobsn: na dann sieht man sich hoffentlich.. freuen uns schon alle riesig aufs event. welche strecke fährst du?


Keine Ahnung 
Treff mich da mit ein paar Leuten und fahr einfach hinterher.
Kenn die Strecken eh, von daher überlass ich die Entscheidung den anderen.
Denke die 110 oder die 85.


----------



## junkyjerk (10. Oktober 2008)

ok, wir werden aller voraussicht nach auf der 85er unterwegs sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (10. Oktober 2008)

Dann wünsch ich euch morgen viel Spass 
carmin und ich sind zwei Tage im Bayerischen Wald zum Radeln


----------



## junkyjerk (10. Oktober 2008)

so, bikes sind geschmiert und gefettet, meine neuen bremsen sind eingestellt und eingebremst, es kann also losgehen!!! juhu...


----------



## Aitschie (12. Oktober 2008)

Es ist Mitte Oktober, da wirds mal wieder Zeit für die schönste Nebensache der Welt: 






















der Winterpokal
Wer will noch mal, wer hat noch nicht???? Kriegen wir n zweites Team zusammen??? Ich bin dabei!


----------



## junkyjerk (12. Oktober 2008)

so, war heute noch beim biken und hab das schöne wetter ausgenutzt. morgen will ich wieder los... 

wasgau-mtb-marathon war übrigens super. trails vom feinsten, verpflegung wie bei muttern. nur ein wenig neblig wars, hat bis kurz vor ende gedauert, bis die sonne durchkam. nächstes jahr wieder. wer noch?


----------



## chickenway-user (12. Oktober 2008)

Bin beim Winterpokal dabei. Allerdings hab ich schon ein Team und alles andere als gewinnen kommt für uns gar nicht in Frage...

Hab schonmal fleissig trainiert und bin die letzten 4 Tage jetzt geschätzt 350km (naja, fast, aber die krieg ich heut schon noch voll) gefahren. Alles ohne Schaltung


----------



## axx (12. Oktober 2008)

Bei uns auf dem Geisskopf wars auch wunderschön, und statt Nebel gabs Sonnenschein 

WP magined.


----------



## carmin (13. Oktober 2008)

ssssd ... wusch ... jippie ...
Mein Geist fährt immer noch Achterbahn.  Mannmannmann war das geil.
Und ne blaue Nase hab ich jetzt auch.  (Danke Helm! mag gar nicht dran denken, was er mir wahrscheinlich erspart hat.)  Ich muss mir noch eine gute Ausrede einfallen lassen, falls jemand fragt.

Hier noch zwei Fotole


----------



## wurmspecht (13. Oktober 2008)

Woah, das sind ja heiße Bilder!! Als axx gestern noch berichtet hat, hat sich das vergleichsweise lange nicht soooo spektakulär angehört, was man jetzt auf den Bildern sieht... 
Gute Besserung an Deine Nase, die würde ich ja zu gerne jetzt sehen!!!!


----------



## junkyjerk (13. Oktober 2008)

so, heute meinen 100.000sten hm gefahren... endlich


----------



## dechfrax (13. Oktober 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> so, heute meinen 100.000sten hm gefahren... endlich


Glückwunsch!!!

Wann haste denn angefangen zu zählen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (13. Oktober 2008)

Weiss gar nicht, wieviele hm ich zusammen hab, seit ich bike. Sind aber bestimmt mehr als 100.000 

Ich hab mich heute die sausteile Auffahrt auf den Grünten hochgequält, um dann auf dem ersten Trailstück meinen linken Bremshebel abzubrechen. Jetzt weiss ich wenigstens, dass meine Formula-VR-Bremse nach 600hm Schotter/Asphalt-Abfahrt zwar stinkt, aber noch immer einwandfrei bremst


----------



## junkyjerk (13. Oktober 2008)

medc17 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!!!
> 
> Wann haste denn angefangen zu zählen?



hmm, hätt ich auch selber drauf kommen können, mein 100.000er in 2008 natürlich.


----------



## junkyjerk (13. Oktober 2008)

axx schrieb:


> Weiss gar nicht, wieviele hm ich zusammen hab, seit ich bike. Sind aber bestimmt mehr als 100.000
> 
> Ich hab mich heute die sausteile Auffahrt auf den Grünten hochgequält, um dann auf dem ersten Trailstück meinen linken Bremshebel abzubrechen. Jetzt weiss ich wenigstens, dass meine Formula-VR-Bremse nach 600hm Schotter/Asphalt-Abfahrt zwar stinkt, aber noch immer einwandfrei bremst



du fährst auf den grünten und sagst mir nicht bescheid?


----------



## axx (13. Oktober 2008)

öh, 'tschuldigung, bin irgendwie nicht auf die Idee gekommen, dass unter der Woche sonst noch jemand Zeit haben könnte... hatte irgendwie verdrängt, dass sich hier im Fred auch arbeitsscheues Studentenpack herumtreibt


----------



## dechfrax (13. Oktober 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> hmm, hätt ich auch selber drauf kommen können, mein 100.000er in 2008 natürlich.


Net schlecht, net schlecht! Wieviel km sind denn da zusammengekommen? Schätze mal, mehr als 10000, odrrrr?


----------



## MilanL (14. Oktober 2008)

FYI ...weiss gar nicht wieviel man bezahlen muss e.g. when man ohne Licht fährt....
http://www.donau3fm.de/default.aspx?ID=3700&showNews=289577


----------



## junkyjerk (14. Oktober 2008)

medc17 schrieb:


> Net schlecht, net schlecht! Wieviel km sind denn da zusammengekommen? Schätze mal, mehr als 10000, odrrrr?



näää, nur knapp 7000km..


----------



## chickenway-user (15. Oktober 2008)

Bin grad kurz davor was bei Bike-Components zu bestellen. Braucht noch wer was? (sind aber auch nur 3 Versandkosten, also nicht so tragisch...)

Donnerstag wieder Nightride?


----------



## Aitschie (15. Oktober 2008)

An die Frage von cwu Frage kann ich mich anschließen: Kommt am WE (bevorzugt Sonntag , Samstag auch was kleineres)ne Tour zusammen??? Wollte ich wissen, denn ich bin mal wieder in Ulm und würde das MTB mitnehmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (15. Oktober 2008)

also ich bin hier und hab auch bock auf biken, also sagt mir wann und wo und ich bin dabei.


----------



## wurmspecht (15. Oktober 2008)

Vielleicht klappt's ja noch mal ins Allgäu am Wochenende ??


----------



## Aitschie (15. Oktober 2008)

ich schau mal was sich bei mir zeitlich einrichten lässt, Allgäu am So wäre klasse!


----------



## junkyjerk (15. Oktober 2008)

allgäu klingt immer gut. ich will endlich auf den grünten... vielleicht lässt der sich ja in eine tour einbinden. ansonsten kann ich noch brittas tour anbieten, die war auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## DJT (15. Oktober 2008)

Falls Mitfahrer erlaubt sind: Ich war auch noch nie auf'm Grünten 

Schöne Grüße 
Hebbe


----------



## chickenway-user (15. Oktober 2008)

Allgäu am Sonntag, da müsste man mal drüber nachdenken...
(Auf dem Grünten war ich auch noch nie...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (15. Oktober 2008)

Oder wir fahren nach Latsch zum Testival, ich würd gern mal ein 901 fahren


----------



## Aitschie (15. Oktober 2008)

So, nach zähen Verhandlungen mit meiner Liebsten hab ich den Sonntag komplett frei (Samstag leider paar familiäre Erledigungen, daher wirds wohl eher nix)!  
Auf ner Tour ins Allgäu wär ich auf jeden Fall dabei! Grünten hört sich gut an, die Britta-Tour sah den Bildern nach auch sehr cool aus.... Gibt's schöne Touren auf den Grünten??? Muss mich mal schlau machen...

PS: ich war schon auf dem Grünten, aber nur mit Wanderschuhen (und da ging's steil wie am Dach rauf )


----------



## junkyjerk (15. Oktober 2008)

der grünten alleine ist halt zu wenig für einen tag, deshalb müssen wir noch schauen, wo wie danach oder davor hinfahren.

@djt: vielleicht lässt sich die abfahrt, wo uns der bellende hund so nah kam, mit einbauen. die war super.


----------



## Aitschie (15. Oktober 2008)

Mein Problem ist, dass ich keinerlei Karte von dort hab. Ich hab nur Kleinwalsertal, Oberstaufen/Immenstadt und Berchtesgadner Land. Letzteres ist bisserl arg weit weg ... Lässt sich Grünten und die Britta-Tour verbinden?


----------



## DJT (15. Oktober 2008)

Karte hab ich
Aber die Tour verbinden, hmm, gute Frage
Könnten wir uns ja auf der Karte dann noch anschauen
Der Trail ist echt cool ja  
Bei dem Hund hätte der Spruch "Bellende Hunde beißen nicht" glaub nicht zugetroffen


----------



## junkyjerk (15. Oktober 2008)

also dann freu ich mich jetzt schon wie schnitzel auf sonntag... juhu.. wetter soll ja auch wieder super werden.. na dann kann ja nix mehr schiefgehen..


----------



## DJT (15. Oktober 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> also dann freu ich mich jetzt schon wie schnitzel auf sonntag... juhu.. wetter soll ja auch wieder super werden.. na dann kann ja nix mehr schiefgehen..



Super Sache! Dann steig ich wieder um 8.41Uhr in Memmingen zu, o.k.?
Nur muß ich mich dann am Samstag bissl zurückhalten, da ist "Oktoberfest" in meiner Stammbeiz


----------



## chickenway-user (15. Oktober 2008)

DJT schrieb:


> Super Sache! Dann steig ich wieder um 8.41Uhr in Memmingen zu, o.k.?
> Nur muß ich mich dann am Samstag bissl zurückhalten, da ist "Oktoberfest" in meiner Stammbeiz



Ich glaub da bin ich am WE an Werbeschildern vorbeigeradelt. Irgendwo zwischen Ulm und Kaufbeuren...

Testival, was ist das wie wo? Also wo ist Latsch? Wobei a schicke Tour wär wohl neizer!


----------



## DJT (15. Oktober 2008)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Ich glaub da bin ich am WE an Werbeschildern vorbeigeradelt. Irgendwo zwischen Ulm und Kaufbeuren...
> 
> Testival, was ist das wie wo? Also wo ist Latsch? Wobei a schicke Tour wär wohl neizer!



In Babenhausen!?

Latsch ist im Vinschgau, Südtirol. Da ist doch im Herbst immer das Testival mit vielen Bike-Herstellern. Kann man Bikes ausleihen und Test-Touren fahren

Kommst auch mit am Sonntag?


----------



## chickenway-user (16. Oktober 2008)

Was ist mit Babenhausen?

Südtirol ist für einen Tag ein bisschen teuer. Find ich.

Sonntag, ich hab mich noch nicht so ganz durchgerungen, aber doch, ja, ich glaub ich will!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurmspecht (16. Oktober 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> der grünten alleine ist halt zu wenig für einen tag, deshalb müssen wir noch schauen, wo wie danach oder davor hinfahren.
> 
> @djt: vielleicht lässt sich die abfahrt, wo uns der bellende hund so nah kam, mit einbauen. die war super.



Au ja. Fahren wir dann mit dem 8 Uhr-Zug?


----------



## kommando99 (16. Oktober 2008)

Wenn Ihr mich wieder mitnehmt, würd ich auch kommen. So, kurz vor 8 am HBF?


----------



## junkyjerk (16. Oktober 2008)

ja, treffpunkt sonntag 7:50uhr nebeneingang hauptbahnhof. zug fährt 8uhr los.


----------



## britta-ox (16. Oktober 2008)

Vielleicht klappts ja bei mir auch noch. Da ich aber schon das letzte komplette WE beim biken war, muss ich erst noch schauen...
Lust hätt ich riesige und auch Vorschläge, wie man die Grüntentour ausbauen könnt.
Ich schick euch mal was  per PN, vielleicht hilfts ja.


----------



## junkyjerk (16. Oktober 2008)

@britta-ox: deine beschreibung hört sich mal gut an, mal schauen, was hebbe dazu sagt, ich kenn mich doch so schlecht aus da unten.


----------



## Aitschie (16. Oktober 2008)

Sieht doch mal sehr gut aus:


----------



## junkyjerk (16. Oktober 2008)

einwandfrei... hier in ulm schiffts die ganze zeit, da freu ich mich um so mehr auf gutes wetter am wochenende.


----------



## chickenway-user (16. Oktober 2008)

Ja hier pissts...

Eklig sowas!


----------



## junkyjerk (16. Oktober 2008)

und sowas von dir zu hören...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaub dementsprechend werd ich heut auch das Nightriden bleiben lassen und mich ein bisschen der Schreinerei widmen...

Und vielleicht dann später noch ein wenig Nachtcrossen.


----------



## DJT (16. Oktober 2008)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Was ist mit Babenhausen?


.. Du hattest Werbeschilder gesehen für's Oktoberfest zwischen Ulm und Kaufbeuren, egal!

@junkyjerk:Ich kenn mich am Grünten bis jetzt auch garnicht aus! Hab aber noch ne andere Beschreibung, ich schick sie Dir mal.

Achso: Wer ist eigentlich diesesmal für Kuchen zuständig? 

Grüße DJT


----------



## Alexander(DS) (16. Oktober 2008)

Hi,
habt ihr die Grünten Tour als .ovl oder was ähnliches zum nachfahren? 
Bin neu in Ulm und Umgebung, war auch schon in Hindelang aber der Grünten wäre ja näher.

Gruß
A.


----------



## junkyjerk (16. Oktober 2008)

@djt: ich nehm wieder kuchen mit, vielleicht auch kaffee, aber den mag ich nur mit zucker und milch.

@alexander(ds): komm einfach mit am sonntag, ich zeichne den track auf mitm navi.


----------



## Alexander(DS) (16. Oktober 2008)

@ junkyjerk: super Angebot, hab aber am Sonntag Familyday. Werde aber die Tage nochmals da runter fahren und wenn ich deine Tour vom Navi bekäme (egal welches format, kann sehr viele weiter verarbeiten) wäre es super.

Gruss
A.


----------



## Aitschie (16. Oktober 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @djt: ich nehm wieder kuchen mit, vielleicht auch kaffee, aber den mag ich nur mit zucker und milch.



Als Kuchen schlage ich Judith's Donauwelle vor, die steht noch von letztem Jahr Geislingen aus 
Kaffee braucht man für mich nicht mitrechnen, den mag ich egal in welcher Form nicht. 

A propos, auch wenns nur wenig mit Kuchen zu tun hat: wer mag Powerbar Apfel-Zimt-Riegel??? Ich hätte drei Riegel zu verschenken, die schmecken mir zu sehr nach Weihnachten...

Dann sind, wenn ich das im Moment richtig überblicke wir am Sonntag zu sechst, mit Britta sogar sieben -> so soll's sein!!!! Fehlen noch 3 für n weiteres Bayern-Ticket...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (16. Oktober 2008)

@DJT: Ah, ja, richtig.

@Aitsche: Einfach mitbringen. Kommt scho weg...


----------



## Aitschie (16. Oktober 2008)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> @Aitsche: Einfach mitbringen. Kommt scho weg...



Dann ist ja gut. Ich werde noch meine Cam mit dem kleinen Objektiv einpacken, dann gibts schöne Bilder!


----------



## chickenway-user (17. Oktober 2008)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Dann ist ja gut. Ich werde noch meine Cam mit dem kleinen Objektiv einpacken, dann gibts schöne Bilder!



Ahh, das ist sehr gut! Weihnachtsriegel und gut Cam...

War grad noch ne 3/4 Stunde Nachtcrossen:




I Igel, I Waschbär und II Rehe sind mir über den Weg gelaufen...


----------



## wurmspecht (17. Oktober 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @britta-ox: deine beschreibung hört sich mal gut an, mal schauen, was hebbe dazu sagt, ich kenn mich doch so schlecht aus da unten.



Was haste denn noch zusätzlich vorgeschlagen, Britta?


----------



## britta-ox (17. Oktober 2008)

Hallo wurmspecht,

Ich geh von der Tour www.bikemap.de (radlesepp, Grünten, freeriding) als Grundlage aus. Da die als Tagestour bissel wenig ist, als Ergänzung z.B. Rettenberg-Vorderberg-Hinterberg-Ruine Vorderburg durch Latschen auf Kamm (super Aussicht), trailig, immer beschilderten Wanderweg folgen u. über Brackenberg nach Vorderburg u wieder zurück.
Kurz, schön, knackig
Nur ne Idee...muss nicht sein!

wart ihr nicht auch schon am Grünten? Vielleicht habt ihr ja was viel schöneres?


----------



## Aitschie (17. Oktober 2008)

Mal was anderes: kennt einer von euch bereits das: Wertgarantie für Fahrräder bzw. hat damit Erfahrungen?


----------



## MilanL (17. Oktober 2008)

@Allgäu biker: ich empfehle die Zugverbindungen checken...zwischen Ulm und Senden fährt nur der Bus.  





> Ulm Hbf    	So, 19.10.08	ab	07:46 	2:30 	1	*BUS, RE *
> Oberstdorf 	So, 19.10.08	an	10:16
> keine Fahrradbeförderung möglich
> Bushalt nicht am Bahnhof. (Neu-Ulm --> Neu-Ulm)
> ...


----------



## junkyjerk (17. Oktober 2008)

ja, was ist denn mit der bahn los?? wie´s aussieht, müssen wir erstmal nach senden gurken, ansonsten sehen die bahnverbindungen ja echt mau aus... mir solls egal sein, aber was soll diese shice?


----------



## tbird (17. Oktober 2008)

ja ... die bahn hats in letzter zeit echt vergeigt .... ich glaub ich bin jetzt auch seit letzten samstag im bahnhof verdammt gut bekannt ... zumindest hab ich das echo meines brüllens noch gehört, als ich das reisezentrum bereits wieder verlassen hatte


----------



## wurmspecht (17. Oktober 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> ja, was ist denn mit der bahn los?? wie´s aussieht, müssen wir erstmal nach senden gurken, ansonsten sehen die bahnverbindungen ja echt mau aus... mir solls egal sein, aber was soll diese shice?



Danke für die Beschreibung: den Trail von der Kalkhof-Alpe weg fand ich nicht soooo toll, da verpasst man nichts, wenn man den weglässt.
Hm, heute Nacht ist im Allgäu Schnee gefallen, der sicher wegtauen wird, aber es wird bestimmt sehr matschig und vor allem glitschig bei den Wurzelpassagen. 
Alternativ könnten wir ja auch nach Lindau fahren (dann müsstet Ihr auch nicht bis Senden fahren), da haben axx und ich per Zufall schon einiges gefunden, ansonsten böte sich dort noch die Pfänderrunde an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (17. Oktober 2008)

mir ist alles recht, nur biken will ich. wenn ihr euch dort auskennt, dann kanns losgehen. müssen bloss gucken, dass djt irgendwie zu uns stossen kann.


----------



## chickenway-user (17. Oktober 2008)

Senden??? Da bin ich ja schon fertig bevor ich in den Zug einsteig...


----------



## junkyjerk (17. Oktober 2008)

wenn du wieder mit 40km/h auf deinem singlespeeder die nähmaschine machst, dann ja.  aber dann komm ich auch nicht in senden an, weil ich vorher vor lachen vom rad gefallen bin.


----------



## wurmspecht (17. Oktober 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> mir ist alles recht, nur biken will ich. wenn ihr euch dort auskennt, dann kanns losgehen. müssen bloss gucken, dass djt irgendwie zu uns stossen kann.



Oh sorry, hatte nicht dran gedacht, das djt in Memmingen dazusteigt. War auch nur so eine Idee, um das Senden-Problem zu umgehen. Das könnte man aber auch machen, indem ich ihn in Senden aufgable und mit ihm nach Ulm fahre, wenn das für Dich, djt, ok wäre, und die Mehrheit würde ja in Ulm starten.


----------



## junkyjerk (17. Oktober 2008)

also wegen mir können wir auch früh nach senden radeln, zur not pack ich alle in meine karre und fahr mitm auto hin. kann man da irgendwo umsonst parken?


----------



## wurmspecht (17. Oktober 2008)

Parken kannste da sogar umsonst direkt vor dem Bahnhof. Wobei das nur eine gute halbe Stunde von Ulm zu pedalieren wäre (Ihr seid sicher schneller ).


----------



## axx (17. Oktober 2008)

Spikereifen nicht vergessen, auf der Spitze des Grünten liegt Schnee


----------



## wurmspecht (17. Oktober 2008)

danke axx, deshalb bin ich ja so auf der Alternative rumgeritten....


----------



## Aitschie (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich halts wie jj: hauptsache aufs Rad und nochmal richtiges Gebirge fahren. Wo ist mir dabei eigentlich egal...
In Lindau war ich noch überhaupt nicht, kommt man da überhaupt mit Bayernticket hin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (17. Oktober 2008)

in lindau war ich auch noch nie, also egal was, wo und wie, hauptsache ab aufs rad und weg...


----------



## carmin (17. Oktober 2008)

Warum dann nicht Geislingen... Muss ja nicht immer die Standardrunde sein, könntet ja bspw auch auf den Burren und dann HW1 westwärts.  Oder sowas wie Heubach-Geislingen...


junkyjerk schrieb:


> aber was soll diese shice?


Die wolln doch nur für Euch die Schienen schöner machen.



tbird schrieb:


> zumindest hab ich das echo meines brüllens noch gehört, als ich das reisezentrum bereits wieder verlassen hatte


In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft (vgl Obama ;-))


----------



## DJT (17. Oktober 2008)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Oh sorry, hatte nicht dran gedacht, das djt in Memmingen dazusteigt. War auch nur so eine Idee, um das Senden-Problem zu umgehen. Das könnte man aber auch machen, indem ich ihn in Senden aufgable und mit ihm nach Ulm fahre, wenn das für Dich, djt, ok wäre, und die Mehrheit würde ja in Ulm starten.



Hi!

Mir ist's egal, ich hab ja auch ein Auto 
Ich muß halt wissen wann ich wo sein soll. Senden wär kein Problem.
Hat's in Geislingen schöne Trails?

Grüße DJT

P.S. Gerade geguckt, Webcam sagt kein Schnee auf'm Grünten!


----------



## junkyjerk (17. Oktober 2008)

geislingen hat tolle trails, da könnten wir auch hinfahren, die bekannten trails kann man ja gerne auch richtung heubach erweitern.

wie mir scheint, stecken wir in einer kleinen klemme... wo soll´s denn nun hingehen????


----------



## Aitschie (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich für meinen Teil würde gerne richtige Höhenmeter fahren, dieses ständige 50hm-Mittelgebirgs-hoch-runter-hoch-runter-eben hab ich in Bayreuth genug. Daher plädiere ich für Allgäu/Lindau. Wobei mir die Auswahl zwischen beidem schwer fällt, aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich für Lindau sprechen (trockener und vll minimal wärmer), aber die Brittabilder sehen aus..... *sorryjetzthabichdieTastaturangesabbert*

Demokratische Abstimmung (offen, verdeckt geht ja nicht )


----------



## DJT (17. Oktober 2008)

Oiso mia is Woscht 
Geislingen kann man ja auch mal noch fahren wenn auf'm Grünten schon Schnee is, oder?

Soll ich auch'n Kaffee machn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## britta-ox (17. Oktober 2008)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Mal was anderes: kennt einer von euch bereits das: Wertgarantie für Fahrräder bzw. hat damit Erfahrungen?


Ja. Hab die gleich beim Kauf meines Rades damals abgeschlossen und das ist die einzige Versicherung, die ich auch nutze.
Doch das liegt wohl mit daran, dass ich kaum was selber machen kann und viel fahre.
Aber ich muss sagen, die zahlen anstandslos alle Verschleißteile(auch Schläuche, Reifen, Bremsbeläge...), und wenn sonst was kaputt geht (bei mir schon 2 Umwerfer)incl. des Arbeitspreises der Reparatur.

Abstimmen tu ich noch nicht, da sich erst morgen klärt, ob ich mit kann
und eigentlich find ich auch alle Vorschläge irgendwie reizvoll und hauptsache s'is ne nette Mannschaft.


----------



## wurmspecht (18. Oktober 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> wie mir scheint, stecken wir in einer kleinen klemme... wo soll´s denn nun hingehen????



Ok, Aitschie plädiert für Allgäu/Lindau, das ist doch schon mal eine Aussage, ich plädiere dafür, den Grünten bei den Verhältnissen nicht zu fahren, aber die Berge wären schon klasse . Vorschlag meinerseits: ich kann mich heute Nachmittag mit Touren von Lindau aus befassen, weil ich die Option ja in den Raum gestellt habe. Und für das Allgäu findet sich sicher auch noch die eine oder andere Idee .


----------



## Aitschie (18. Oktober 2008)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Ja. Hab die gleich beim Kauf meines Rades damals abgeschlossen und das ist die einzige Versicherung, die ich auch nutze.
> Doch das liegt wohl mit daran, dass ich kaum was selber machen kann und viel fahre.
> Aber ich muss sagen, die zahlen anstandslos alle Verschleißteile(auch Schläuche, Reifen, Bremsbeläge...), und wenn sonst was kaputt geht (bei mir schon 2 Umwerfer)incl. des Arbeitspreises der Reparatur.


Das ist ja mal interessant. Bin echt am überlegen, das mal probeweise auf ein Jahr abzuschliessen. Wenn ich mir meine Verschleißteilliste fürs nächste Frühjahr anschau :kotz:



britta-ox schrieb:


> ... und hauptsache s'is ne nette Mannschaft.


Das sind wir doch immer


----------



## junkyjerk (18. Oktober 2008)

ick bin dabei, ejal wohin et jeht, hauptsache biken wa?

wenn ick aus meine fenster glotz, freu ick mir schon uff morjen.


----------



## Aitschie (18. Oktober 2008)

Jupp, aber es ist verdammt frisch!!! Auf dem Weg zum TÜV hatte ich heute früh 2°


----------



## chickenway-user (18. Oktober 2008)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Jupp, aber es ist verdammt frisch!!! Auf dem Weg zum TÜV hatte ich heute früh 2°



Da war ich die Woche auch schon... Hat irgendwer zufällig Schweißgerät, Federnspanner, Werkstatt...?


----------



## tbird (18. Oktober 2008)

federnspanner brauchste ned unbedingt ... nen zurrgurt oder besser zwei (sollte schon stabil sein, zugfähigkeit minimum 1tonne) pro feder reicht ...


----------



## DJT (18. Oktober 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> ick bin dabei, ejal wohin et jeht, hauptsache biken wa?



icke ooch


----------



## junkyjerk (18. Oktober 2008)

so kaffeekuchen ist gekauft, kaffee koch ich morgen früh frisch, milch und zucker kommt aber rein. wer seinen kaffee schwarz trinkt, muss ihn selber mitschleppen 

wann soll ich wo sein?


----------



## Aitschie (18. Oktober 2008)

@wurmspecht:



wurmspecht schrieb:


> Vorschlag meinerseits: ich kann mich heute Nachmittag mit Touren von Lindau aus befassen, weil ich die Option ja in den Raum gestellt habe.



Ich fasse das mal zusammen: zwei für Berge, zwei denen es egal ist, eine die sich erst noch äußert und zwei ohne Kommentar. 

Würde daher deinen Vorschlag aufgreifen und dir die grobe Tourenplanung überlassen... Pfänder hört sich aber schonmal gut an! Genau können wir ja noch morgen früh im Zug planen, Zeit haben wir ja. Als Zug würde sich der 8:12 am Gleis 4 anbieten, (den um 7:09 will ich keinem zumuten), wären dann um 9:50 in Lindau (mit einmal umsteigen in FN). Dei rückfahrt könnte man für 17:03 oder 18:06 einplanen, dann auch ohne Umsteigen direkt nach Ulm (Fahrzeit 1:40h). IRE sind ja auch mit BaWü-Ticket nutzbar, stimmt's? 
Treffpunkt daher um 8:00 vor dem Fahrkartenautomaten am kleinen rechten Nebeneingang. Wer kauft Karte oder brauchst du die bereits um nach Ulm zu kommen??

Ich werde, wenn ich heut zum Hugendubel komm, auch noch nach ner Touren-Karte schauen. Kaffee/Kuchem macht Jörg, dann ist ja alles kloar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kommando99 (18. Oktober 2008)

Sehr cool. Dann bis morgen.


----------



## wurmspecht (18. Oktober 2008)

Aitschie schrieb:


> @wurmspecht:
> 
> Ich fasse das mal zusammen: zwei für Berge, zwei denen es egal ist, eine die sich erst noch äußert und zwei ohne Kommentar.
> 
> ...



Was mir eingefallen ist: für die Memminger wäre das ja recht ungeschickt, wir müssten das Schöne-Wochenend-Ticket nehmen, damit sie in Bayern UND BaWü fahren können zzgl. Fahrradkarte. Denke schon, dass man den IRE nutzen kann...???.... Ich kann ein Ticket gerne lösen, muss dann eh nach Ulm radeln, da ja Schienenbaustelle...
Allgäuvorschlag vorab wäre mal 
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.2190.html

http://www.gps-seebiker.de/tourdb/touren_details.php?id=61

Mit Bodensee schaue ich gerade noch (GPS-Daten wären ja nicht schlecht, oder nimmt niemand eins mit?)


----------



## britta-ox (18. Oktober 2008)

> Das sind wir doch immer


Das weiß ich doch!
Deshalb könnt ich auch heulen...bei mir wirds nix morgen 

Ich wünsch euch allen aber* viel Spaß und schöne steile Rampen*



Aitschie schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal interessant. Bin echt am überlegen, das mal probeweise auf ein Jahr abzuschliessen. Wenn ich mir meine Verschleißteilliste fürs nächste Frühjahr anschau :kotz:


Bedenke aber, dass du erst mal 3 Monate Sperre hast, bevor du einreichen kannst!


----------



## DJT (18. Oktober 2008)

Schade das Britta keine Zeit hat! 
Wenn Jörg schon extra Kaffee mitnimmt 

@Wurmspecht: Treffen wir zwei uns halt in Senden oder? Und dann, per Rad oder per Auto nach Ulm? Parken kann man da ja irgendwo ohne das es gleich ein "Vermögen" kostet oder?

Wann müßt ich dann wo sein?

Grüße DJT


----------



## wurmspecht (18. Oktober 2008)

DJT schrieb:


> Schade das Britta keine Zeit hat!
> Wenn Jörg schon extra Kaffee mitnimmt
> 
> @Wurmspecht: Treffen wir zwei uns halt in Senden oder? Und dann, per Rad oder per Auto nach Ulm? Parken kann man da ja irgendwo ohne das es gleich ein "Vermögen" kostet oder?
> ...



Ja, echt schade, Britta!!!!
Wegen mir gerne, DJT, von mir aus können wir hinradeln, ist  ja flach. Kannst Du mir Deine Nummer kurz durchgeben, ich melde mich dann.

Ja, Lindau ist schön und gut, aber die Trails am Pfänder sind wohl ziemlich teuer, weil verboten  und ich weiß nicht, wie weit der Traifververbot reicht. Die Runde wäre Pfänder-Möggers-Scheidegg (mit Hausbachklamm, habe ich aber noch nicht gefunden)-Lindenberg-Niederstaufen-Lindau, aber das Berge-Feeling verliert sich eigentlich ab dem Pfänder. Ansonsten böte sich noch östlich von Wolfurt an, wobei die An- und Rückfahrt ziemlich ätzend ist nach Lindau ist.
Was ist mit der Salmaser Höhe bei Oberstaufen und dann noch was dazu ? Da hätten wir richtige Berge und wohl schöne Berg-Aussichten


----------



## junkyjerk (18. Oktober 2008)

ich bin kurz vor 8uhr am seiteneingang hauptbahnhof. dann bis morgen alle miteinander. ich nehm mein navi mit. juhu, geiles wetter und berge... 

p.s.: wir (judith und ich) haben ab donnerstag nachwuchs...  und zwar die 2 kleinen süßen links auf dem bild hier.


----------



## wurmspecht (18. Oktober 2008)

Die Miezis sind ja süß...

Was Experimentelles und vielleicht auch etwas Riskiobehaftetes wäre: den Pfänder hoch bis Mossegg, dann entweder Trail bis Weißenreute, alternativ Trail bis Unterhaggen, dann weiter Richtung Wolfurt, von da aus südöstlich Ri Farnacher Moss, Trail bis Alberschwende, hoch zum Brüggelekopf, dann enteder Trail Ri Alberschwende zurück oder weiter Ri Kaltenbrunnen, südlich halten, Trail Ri Egg und von da geht an der Bregenzerach ein gestrichelter Weg entlang bis Kennelbach (vielleicht charakteristisch wie die Breitach?) und dann wieder irgendwie zurück.


----------



## junkyjerk (18. Oktober 2008)

hört sich doch gut an.


----------



## Aitschie (18. Oktober 2008)

Schließe mich Jörg an! Sehr fein gesucht! Habs gerade an meiner neu erworbenen Karte nachvollzogen . Je nach Kondition würde uns für die gar nicht Genug-kriegenden zum Ende sogar noch die Schneiderspitze bleiben... 

Dann bis morgen in der Früh. Ich geh mal packen!

*juppiejubelfreufreu*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (18. Oktober 2008)

Geil Jungs, danke fürs organisieren!

Parken kann man am Bahnhof umsonst wenn man auf die andere Seite der Gleise fährt. Zumindest war das vor 2 Jahren noch so...

Rechter Seiteneingang ist da bei der Post gegenüber? 

Ich freu mich!


----------



## Aitschie (19. Oktober 2008)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Geil Jungs, danke fürs organisieren!
> 
> Rechter Seiteneingang ist da bei der Post gegenüber?



Organisieren war ja nicht viel... hat alles Wurmspecht gemacht  Eingang ist der kleine gegenüber der Post und BGS ist da glaub auch...


----------



## axx (19. Oktober 2008)

Und, wie wars? Postet ein paar schöne Fotos. Bin schon gespannt.

@jj: Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs. Ganz der Vater


----------



## chickenway-user (19. Oktober 2008)

He, wo bleiben die Fotos? Aitschie, gib mal ein bisschen Gas!



@Axx: Geil wars!


----------



## junkyjerk (19. Oktober 2008)

@axx: gelle? ganz der vater... 

@aitschie: nun aber hurtig mit die bilders... ich will ins bettchen.

jupp, war sehr schön heute, auch wenn´s ein paar mehr trails hätten sein dürfen.


----------



## Aitschie (19. Oktober 2008)

Eigentlich sollte ich euch jetzt bis morgen zappeln lassen...  Der Upload läuft, leider war unser einziger Internet-fähiger PC durch meinen Vater besetzt. Bilder sind aber richtig gut geworden (bis auf paar wenige). Bin mal richtig zufrieden mit mir selber!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (19. Oktober 2008)

Oh, geil! Ich freu mich... Ich hab ja dann irgendwann beschlossen das ich das Fotos machen dem Profigerät überlass und hab deshalb nur wenige (irgendwer mit Modem da der was gegen viele Bilder hat?):






















PS: Grad ne Tüte Fertignudeln gefuttert. Irgendwie hat das an Hunger und Sättigungsgefühl nichts geändert...


----------



## DJT (19. Oktober 2008)

Na da bin ich mal gespannt!
Laß mal schneller loaden, ich schlaf gleich ein und mein "Feierabendbier" is auch gleich alle


----------



## Aitschie (19. Oktober 2008)

Die Tour des heutigen Tages: ohne Kommentare!!! Es war einfach nur genial, dass wir im Mittelteil wenig Trails gefahren sind, Pech... Aber da wird man bei zukünftigen Touren sicher was finden!

Die gesamte Gallerie findet ihr dort: Link Bei Fragen mailen


----------



## Aitschie (19. Oktober 2008)

Warum funzen gerade die verlinkten Bilder nicht?  

Egal, der Link steht ja, Bilder kann ich dann morgen zum direkt anschauen reinpflegen.


----------



## Aitschie (19. Oktober 2008)

Mein Highlight-Foto:






Kalenderreif: 






Mobile Home:






Front Whellie auf Treppe - RESPEKT






Schöne Romantik






..und harte Realität:






nur paar wenige Bilder....


----------



## DJT (19. Oktober 2008)

Super, tolle Bilder!
Jetz kann ich gut schlafen 

Schöne Grüße an alle und nett war's!!

Guat Nacht


----------



## carmin (19. Oktober 2008)

Aitschie, woa, die Fotos sind alle von _einer_ Tour...? :-D  Bei allen Euren Fotos sind ja echt einige sehr schöne dabei.


chickenway-user schrieb:


> irgendwer mit Modem da der was gegen viele Bilder hat?


Glaub, das ist heut kein Problem mehr.  Ich poste trotzdem meistens Thumbnails, da angenehmer zum scrollen ;-)

Ja wie und Du fährst wieder mit Schaltung, oder gibts noch andere Nicolaianer?


----------



## chickenway-user (20. Oktober 2008)

Am Nicolai hatte ich schon immer ne Schaltung...


----------



## wurmspecht (20. Oktober 2008)

Ja, genial war's und den Mittelteil füllen wir nächstes Mal auch mit mehr Trails, man kann nicht immer Glück haben. Danke für die Bilder, Aitschie, muss die heute Abend mal in Ruhe sichten.
@axx und carmin: wie war es denn bei Euch, habt Ihr Euer Abenteuer auch fotografisch festgehalten?
@all, was ist denn mit EOFT, würde morgen oder Mittwoch für chickenway-user und DJT noch Karten besorgen, wer will noch?

Hier ein paar Bildchen von mir:


----------



## tbird (20. Oktober 2008)

wau ... geile bilder!!

mit so viel bike-action kann ich nicht mithalten, auch wenn ich gestern vormittag auch noch biken war 

dafür hab ich drei hammer-stimmungsvolle bilder gezaubert, meine neue dslr sehe ich damit als "eingeweiht"!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (20. Oktober 2008)

super bilder hier im thread. danke an die fotografen.


----------



## axx (20. Oktober 2008)

Sehr schöne Fotos, endlich mal wieder was fürs Auge hier im Thread 

@tbird: das Sonnenblumen-Foto find ich grandios

@cwu: bei deinen Fotos muss ich immer links/rechts scrollen... ich sollte mir wohl mal einen größeren Monitor kaufen



wurmspecht schrieb:


> @axx und carmin: wie war es denn bei Euch, habt Ihr Euer Abenteuer auch fotografisch festgehalten?



Wildbad hat auch Laune gemacht. Wobei ich schon wieder verdrängt hatte, wie heftig doch der Downhill ist. So ganz flüssig flowig komm ich da noch nicht runter


----------



## Aitschie (20. Oktober 2008)

Was man doch für schöne Bilder zaubern kann!!! Hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht!!! 

PS: die Bilder zum runterladen sind "nur" 1600*irgendwas, wer sie in Orginalgröße haben will (2495* irgendwas) muss nur mir sein EMail zukommen lassen.

kleiner Anhang (ich hab wieder was gelernt )


----------



## DJT (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab diesesmal auch nicht viele Pic's gemacht. Bei der Ansicht von Aitschie's "Riesen-Kamera" hat sich meine kleine Ixus nicht mehr rausgetraut


----------



## DJT (20. Oktober 2008)

Hihi, noch ein nettes "Arsch frisst Hose" Bild
Wer erkennt sich wieder?


----------



## junkyjerk (20. Oktober 2008)

DJT schrieb:


> Hihi, noch ein nettes "Arsch frisst Hose" Bild
> Wer erkennt sich wieder?



ich mich gott sei dank nicht.


----------



## britta-ox (20. Oktober 2008)

Wieviel Tage wart ihr eigentlich unterwegs?
So viele schöne Bilder! Ich find die abends am See richtig stimmungsvoll


----------



## DJT (20. Oktober 2008)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Ich find die abends am See richtig stimmungsvoll



Tolle Stimmung ja! 
Obwohl wir uns Mittags dann doch keine Sixpack's und Einweggrill's geholt haben  lüdlüü


----------



## dechfrax (20. Oktober 2008)

Leckere Bilder, da kann man ja richtig neidisch werden

Daugendorf  hat auch Spass gemacht, die Athmosphäre ist fast schon familiär. Letztes Jahr lag schon Schnee, dieses Jahr war's genial trocken und griffig, so dass ich mit meinem Slick hinten gut zurechtgekommen bin.

Donnerstag soll's Wetter wieder etwas besser sein. Peilen wir wieder einen Nightride an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (21. Oktober 2008)

DJT schrieb:


> Hihi, noch ein nettes "Arsch frisst Hose" Bild
> Wer erkennt sich wieder?



Da existiert ein Bild von mir und dann ein solches...  Das ist der Nachteil des Fotografen-Daseins.


----------



## DJT (21. Oktober 2008)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Da existiert ein Bild von mir und dann ein solches...



Sorry 
Beim nächsten mal mach ich dann ein "Aktschn-Buidl" von Dir


----------



## Tobsn (22. Oktober 2008)

Wollte mal fragen, was für Sonntag geplant ist.
Wäre mal wieder in der Gegend.
Bin für alles offen... Ulm, Alb, Allgäu, Alpen,...

Gruß 

Tobias


----------



## chickenway-user (22. Oktober 2008)

Das Sonnenblumenbild ist geil!

Am Wochenende kommt meine Schwester. Wird wohl nichts mit radeln...


----------



## kommando99 (22. Oktober 2008)

Je nachdem was wir dann machen würden, wäre ich Sonntag auch wieder dabei; abends stehen bei mir eben noch diverse Verpflichtungen an


----------



## wurmspecht (22. Oktober 2008)

Der Zug würde auch wieder uneingeschränkt gen Berge fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (23. Oktober 2008)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Der Zug würde auch wieder uneingeschränkt gen Berge fahren...


Wäre ich auch dabei. 
Hab ne Bahncard50 und würde in Illertissen zusteigen oder wo immer der Zug hält.


----------



## junkyjerk (23. Oktober 2008)

hier der grund, warum ich in nächster zeit ein wenig aufs biken verzichten muss..

meine mädels isi und lexi


----------



## Tobsn (23. Oktober 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Wäre ich auch dabei. ...


Bin raus. 
Mir ist leider ne defekte Kupplung am Auto dazwischen gekommen.


----------



## dechfrax (23. Oktober 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> hier der grund, warum ich in nächster zeit ein wenig aufs biken verzichten muss..
> 
> meine mädels isi und lexi


Herrlich, wie hingemalt!

Na, dann wünsch ich Euch mal viel Spass miteinander!


----------



## DJT (23. Oktober 2008)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Der Zug würde auch wieder uneingeschränkt gen Berge fahren...



Ich wär evtl. wieder dabei, kanns aber noch nicht definitiv sagen.

@junkyjerk: Bei drei süßen Miezen daheim würd ich auch auf's biken verzichten 

Schöne Grüße
DJT


----------



## wurmspecht (24. Oktober 2008)

@junkyjerk: die zwei sind ja echt supersüß!
@all: ich hätte am Sonntag auch Lust auf eine Tour, weiß nur gerade nicht, ob ich mich erkälten soll oder noch die Kurve kriege....


----------



## chickenway-user (24. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen! Du bist schon wach?

Naja, ich geh dann mal ins Bett...


----------



## junkyjerk (24. Oktober 2008)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Guten Morgen! Du bist schon wach?
> 
> Naja, ich geh dann mal ins Bett...



wieder nachtcrossen gewesen?


----------



## chickenway-user (24. Oktober 2008)

Semester Opening Party... Und man sollte gehen wenns am schönsten ist ist vielleicht gar nicht so verkehrt 

Susi, wo ist das?


----------



## Aitschie (24. Oktober 2008)

Sieht auf jeden Fall wärmer aus als momentan bei uns...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dechfrax (24. Oktober 2008)

Mal was anderes: bekommen wir hier im Forum ein 4er Team für das 24h-Rennen in München zusammen? Ich bin dieses Jahr in einem 4er Team mitgefahren und fand's trotz einiger organisatorischer Mängel genial: hübsche Strecke, tolle Atmosphäre, Endorphin bis zum Abwinken, ... 
Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, in einem 2er Team zu fahren (wenn ich einen Mitstreiter fände), aber das ist schon fast so krank wie die Salzkammergut-Trophy


----------



## kupfermark (24. Oktober 2008)

So, der Umzug wär überstanden, bin jetzt glaub der Nachbar von medc17 

Jetzt hab ich auch wieder Bock und Zeit für Sport. Die letzten 4 Wochen waren nur von Arbeit und Umzug geprägt. 

Dieses WE kann ich zwar noch nicht, wollte aber für nächste Woche schonmal nen Nightride anmelden!

Gruß
Mark


----------



## dechfrax (24. Oktober 2008)

kupfermark schrieb:


> So, der Umzug wär überstanden, bin jetzt glaub der Nachbar von medc17


Herzlich willkommen in Arnegg!
Haste Deine Einzugsfeier schon hinter Dich gebracht?


----------



## junkyjerk (24. Oktober 2008)

@medc17: 24h von münchen hört sich doch gut an, vielleicht hat kupfermark auch bock. bin das rennen bei seiner premiere als einzelfahrer gefahren, damals aber noch nicht so engagiert wie heute.

@kupfermark: alles gute fürs neue heim. hoffentlich sehen wir uns bald wieder auf dem rad oder auf ein bierchen.

@chickenwayuser: das bild von susi sieht aus wie in finale.


----------



## kupfermark (24. Oktober 2008)

Danke schön. Ich hätt auch mal wieder Lust, mich für ein 24h-Rennen anzumelden. Noch cooler wärs natürlich, tatsächlich eins zu bestreiten ;-) 2er-Team wäre natürlich schon reizvoll, aber bei nem 4er wär ich auch dabei!

@jj: Deine Miezis sehen bißchen aus wie meine Nachbarin, die mich grad besucht und sichs auf der Couch bequem gemacht hat


----------



## junkyjerk (25. Oktober 2008)

@kupfermark: finde das 4er-team fast besser als das 2er, da sieht man sich wenigstens mal und kann sich unterhalten und ein paar mehr worte wechseln wie: "hau rein" oder "ich kann nicht mehr"


----------



## wurmspecht (25. Oktober 2008)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Susi, wo ist das?



In La Palma . Kann man nur emfehlen, sofern das Wetter mitmacht!!! 

@kupfermark: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deiner neuen "Höhle".

@all: wie sieht es ist denn jetzt mit einer Sonntagsrunde aus?


----------



## kommando99 (25. Oktober 2008)

Ich wär dabei. Im Süden soll das wetter ja sogar einigermaßen passen.


----------



## kupfermark (25. Oktober 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> "ich kann nicht mehr"



Den Satz brauchen wir nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dechfrax (25. Oktober 2008)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> @all: wie sieht es ist denn jetzt mit einer Sonntagsrunde aus?


Au ja, ich hab von meiner Frau sogar frei bekommen

Dafür bin ich heute aber auch den ganzen Tag am malern:kotz:

Zwecks München: wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, haben wir das 4er Team fast schon zusammen


----------



## Aitschie (25. Oktober 2008)

medc17 schrieb:


> Zwecks München: wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, haben wir das 4er Team fast schon zusammen



Könnte sehr gut sein, dass ihr dann Konkurrenz bekommt. Auch 4er, aber mixed.  Würd mich freuen, nachdem es dieses Jahr ja leider nicht geklappt hat!


----------



## junkyjerk (25. Oktober 2008)

au mann, das wird aber hart, sich mit euch zu battlen. das würde ja bedeuten, dass wir noch ne schnelle frau brauchen, die bei uns mitfährt, sonst fahren wir ja in einer anderen wertungsklasse.


----------



## wurmspecht (25. Oktober 2008)

medc17 schrieb:


> Au ja, ich hab von meiner Frau sogar frei bekommen



Wie wärs dann mit Allgäu, wenn nächste Woche Schnee angekündigt ist?


----------



## Aitschie (25. Oktober 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> au mann, das wird aber hart, sich mit euch zu battlen. das würde ja bedeuten, dass wir noch ne schnelle frau brauchen, die bei uns mitfährt, sonst fahren wir ja in einer anderen wertungsklasse.



Ihr bräuchtet nicht nur ne schnelle Frau, die müsste verdammt schnell sein!!!! Bin letztens mit Steffi nach ner 1.200hm Tour nach Bayreuth zurück gefahren. In der Ebene hätte ich mich gerne in ihren Windschatten gehängt 
Würd mich freuen, Sebastian hat bereits zugesagt, Steffi starkes Interesse signalisiert und von Tobi fehlt mir noch die Aussage (ich gehe aber von ner Zusage aus!)


----------



## dechfrax (25. Oktober 2008)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Wie wärs dann mit Allgäu, wenn nächste Woche Schnee angekündigt ist?


Jaaaaa, da wollte ich dieses Jahr auch gerne noch hin. Kenn' mich aber überhaupt nicht aus, kann also keine Route vorschlagen.
Walmendinger Horn würde mich z.B. reizen ...



junkyjerk schrieb:


> au mann, das wird aber hart, sich mit euch zu battlen. das würde ja bedeuten, dass wir noch ne schnelle frau brauchen, die bei uns mitfährt, sonst fahren wir ja in einer anderen wertungsklasse.


Ich schlage vor, dass Du Judith gaaaanz gaaaanz langsam auf diese Aufgabe vorbereitest

Im Ernst: ich könnte auch mal bei meinen Kirchheimer Damen nachfragen, ob jemand Interesse hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurmspecht (25. Oktober 2008)

medc17 schrieb:


> Jaaaaa, da wollte ich dieses Jahr auch gerne noch hin. Kenn' mich aber überhaupt nicht aus, kann also keine Route vorschlagen.
> Walmendinger Horn würde mich z.B. reizen ...



Das Walmendinger Horn zieht sich schon, könnte angesichts der immer kürzeren Tage knapp werden. Ich würde noch mal den Alternativvorschlag zu Lindau von letzer Woche auf den Tisch legen, kenne die Strecke allerdings nicht und kann nichts zu sagen.


----------



## dechfrax (25. Oktober 2008)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Das Walmendinger Horn zieht sich schon, könnte angesichts der immer kürzeren Tage knapp werden.


Das ist ein Argument. Ich wollte eigentlich spätestens mit der Dunkelheit wieder zu Hause sein ...



wurmspecht schrieb:


> Ich würde noch mal den Alternativvorschlag zu Lindau von letzer Woche auf den Tisch legen, kenne die Strecke allerdings nicht und kann nichts zu sagen.


Da sind wir schon zwei. Wenn sich also bis morgen früh hier niemand als Guide findet (wovon ich heute abend 22:00 ausgehe), wird's wohl nix mit Allgäu.

Naja, dann vielleicht doch mal wieder nach Kirchheim ...


----------



## Aitschie (25. Oktober 2008)

Aus eigener Erfahrung von vor 1,5Jahren ist ne schöne Strecke: von Riezlern auf die Kanzelwand hoch (extrem steil, wers ohne absteigen schafft hat meinen Respekt. Gasman wirds bestätigen können. "Entspannter" ist wohl die Marathonstrecke von Oberstdorf/Faistenoy kommend) und dann über die innere Kuhgehrenalpe und die innere Wiesalpe runter! Goil!!!  Da brauchts ein Mindestmaß an Fahrtechnik... Der Weg 43c sieht der Karte nach auch nicht schlecht aus, kenn ich aber nicht.
Und am Walmendinger Horn ist die Stutzalpe Pflicht: Helle, der Hüttenwirt ist selbst aktiver Biker und der macht einen Käse  Hab damals 3 oder 4 Käsebrote verdrückt! Ist zudem von der Mittelbergalpe ein sehr schöner und schneller Downhill.

Edit: viel Spaß morgen wenn ihr ins Kleinwalsertal fahrt!

Wegen 24h Rennen: schaut euch mal die EM in Regau an, die sieht auch massiv interessant aus. Da gibts nette Videos auf YouTube!


----------



## kommando99 (25. Oktober 2008)

Wie aussieht wird das ja morgen mit dem Allgäu nichts. Schade. Wie siehts dann mit ner Tour in der Umgebung bzw. ab Ulm aus?


----------



## wurmspecht (26. Oktober 2008)

medc17 schrieb:


> Da sind wir schon zwei. Wenn sich also bis morgen früh hier niemand als Guide findet (wovon ich heute abend 22:00 ausgehe), wird's wohl nix mit Allgäu.



Wo bleibt denn hier die Abenteuerlust auf was Neues? Wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt . Na, ja, jetzt ist eh zu spät, schade.


----------



## DJT (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann heut nicht.
Aber das holen wir halt mal nach, Walmendinger Horn hats echt schöne Trails ja  Aber ob das dieses Jahr dann noch klappt (Schneetechnisch)

Schöne Grüße DJT


----------



## junkyjerk (26. Oktober 2008)

ob hier heute nochmal die sonne rauskommt? würde ja noch ne kurze lautertalrunde fahren wollen, aber wenn schon bei den niedrigen temperaturen, dann doch wenigstens bei sonne... verdammt.


----------



## kommando99 (26. Oktober 2008)

Gegen nachmittag sollte ja eigentlich die Sonne rauskommen. Geb bescheid, wenn Du Lust hast noch jemand mitzunehmen (;


----------



## junkyjerk (26. Oktober 2008)

so die sonne scheint, würde so gegen 15uhr vielleicht ne runde drehen wollen. wer kommt mit? hab aber nur knapp 2h zeit, deshalb entweder kurze oder schnelle lautertalrunde?


----------



## kommando99 (26. Oktober 2008)

Hier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (26. Oktober 2008)

also treffpunkt 15:00uhr an der litfasssäule ortseingang blaustein b28?


----------



## kommando99 (26. Oktober 2008)

Jojo, glaub das finde ich :x


----------



## junkyjerk (26. Oktober 2008)

so, die schnelle lautertalrunde ist hinter uns gebracht, unterwegs sogar noch axx, gasman und wurmspecht getroffen. super war´s. schön trocken die trails und bestes wetter.


----------



## wurmspecht (27. Oktober 2008)

...genau, und gasman's Rad konnte ein Rundumcheck genießen. Wir konnten dabei der Frage nachgehen, wieviele Motorradfahrer ihr Bordwerkzeug fahrradtauglich ausgestattet hatten und wie schnell axx dann die Lage reparaturmäßig im Griff hatte; fand ich ja sehr lehrreich !!


----------



## gasman (27. Oktober 2008)

kein wort mehr...mir is das alles so peinlich


----------



## axx (27. Oktober 2008)

War doch nicht schlimm, also ich fands lustig. Beunruhigt haben mich da eher deine gelegentlichen Schmerzensschreie. Manche Leut hier im Forum haben einfach gehörig eins an der Waffel, das sagst du ja selber...

Alles Gute dem Signum Potatoris!


----------



## junkyjerk (27. Oktober 2008)

häh?? ich kann euch 3 irgendwie grad nicht ganz folgen. habt ihr mir am sonntag eine spannende geschichte vorenthalten???


----------



## chickenway-user (28. Oktober 2008)

Genau. Mehr Details bitte!


----------



## wurmspecht (28. Oktober 2008)

axx schrieb:


> War doch nicht schlimm, also ich fands lustig. Beunruhigt haben mich da eher deine gelegentlichen Schmerzensschreie. Manche Leut hier im Forum haben einfach gehörig eins an der Waffel, das sagst du ja selber...



Ich fand's auch total gut, obwohl wir mitgelitten haben. Die Frage wäre nur, wer lauter gewesen wäre, wenn das Rad auch schreien könnte. Auf eine lose Kurbel reinzutreten, ist jedoch sicher lange nicht so schmerzhaft, als mit einer kaputten Hand holprige Trails mit eingeschraubter Gabel runterzufahren und unten auch noch niesen zu müssen, dass die Rippenstücke wackeln....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El Martinos (29. Oktober 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HPaWnzxGEI&feature=related

(Wenn ich auch sonst nur still mitlese, das musste jetzt sein... )


----------



## chickenway-user (29. Oktober 2008)

Am 8.11. ist bei uns in der WG ne kleine Party. Wer da kommen will kann mir mal ne PM schreiben...


----------



## junkyjerk (29. Oktober 2008)

jau, danke für die einladung, wäre ja lustig, wenn da die ulmer biker geschlossen auflaufen würden. ich hoffe, du hast genug bier da.


----------



## britta-ox (31. Oktober 2008)

> *What*
> 
> MTB-Tour Bad Sch'ried - HW 7 bis Salem
> 
> ...




Falls von euch noch jemand Lust hat, mit unsrer Ummendorfer Truppe morgen mitzukommen, einfach kurz mmmelden.

Start ist morgen frÃ¼h 8.30Uhr in BC am Bhf.


GruÃ Britta


----------



## junkyjerk (31. Oktober 2008)

8-10km lange trails?? hört sich gut an, muss meine regierung fragen, was die davon hält.. vielleicht komm ich ja.


----------



## wurmspecht (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde auch mitkommen, wenn noch ein Plätzchen frei wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## britta-ox (31. Oktober 2008)

Hallo ihr Beiden,

wär ja nett, wenn ihr mitkommt!
So wie ich euch kenne, ist die Tour auch ganz nach eurem Geschmack, trailig und lang

Kann allerdings sein, dass wir statt auf den Heiligenber/Salem(ca 10-15 cm Schnee)über die Buchauer Trails-waldburg-RV an den See fahren, ist aber ähnlich weit/Hm und trailig.

Ich melde mich heut abend nochmal, wenn Charly es abgeklärt hat.


Gruß Britta


----------



## wurmspecht (31. Oktober 2008)

Wenn's allzu matschig wäre, könnt ma ja auch 'ne Rennradrunde drehen, haben wir auch schon lange nicht mehr gemacht.


----------



## DJT (31. Oktober 2008)

Hi !

Mensch Britta, des hört sich gut an 
Aber ich hab morgen leider andere Verpflichtungen 
Ich wünsch Euch viel Spaß, und genießt das (hoffentlich) gute Wetter!

Schöne Grüße
Hebbe


----------



## kommando99 (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich würd ja auch mitkommen und meine Nobby Nics ausprobieren - nur leider gehts morgen gen München, glaub ich :<


----------



## junkyjerk (31. Oktober 2008)

kommando99 schrieb:


> Ich würd ja auch mitkommen und meine Nobby Nics ausprobieren - nur leider gehts morgen gen München, glaub ich :<



glaubst du? stehts noch nicht fest oder?

wegen biken morgen, würde gerne mitkommen, muss mich nur zu hause noch von meinen 3 mädels loseisen...


----------



## kommando99 (31. Oktober 2008)

Mhh...zu ~80% bin ich nicht da.


----------



## wurmspecht (31. Oktober 2008)

also, um 8:06 Uhr fährt der Zug an Gleis 8 nach Biberach, damit wir von da noch nach Ummendorf fahren. Treffpunkt also um kurz vor acht wie gehabt am hinteren Eingang am Ulmer Hbf. BaWü Ticket besorge ich. Bis morgen


----------



## junkyjerk (31. Oktober 2008)

ick bin da. bis morgen.


----------



## britta-ox (31. Oktober 2008)

Na suppi, dann sind wir inzwischen ne richtig nette Gruppe mit 7 Leut

Bis morgen!


----------



## junkyjerk (1. November 2008)

so, wieder daheim, just in time. grad nen kaiserschmarrn verschlungen und nachher ab ins kino. gegeneinladung an die jungs aus biberach steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## britta-ox (1. November 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> gegeneinladung an die *jungs* aus biberach steht.


Hab ich mich schlecht benommen?



Freut mich, dass ihr heut dabei ward!
Mit euch ists immer nett


----------



## junkyjerk (1. November 2008)

@britta-ox: sorry, natürlich darfst du auch mitkommen.


----------



## britta-ox (1. November 2008)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/217987
Hab mal ein paar Bilder von den Trails reingestellt.
Leider die meisten im Nebel.


----------



## wurmspecht (2. November 2008)

Danke für die Bilder, Britta, hoffe, Du bist auch noch gut heimgekommen gestern und Deinem Kleinen geht es auch wieder.


----------



## junkyjerk (2. November 2008)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Deinem Kleinen geht es auch wieder.



gut.


----------



## britta-ox (2. November 2008)

Gestern hats ihm noch weh getan, aber heute hat er schon die immensen Vorteile eines Gipsarmes erkannt. 
Er freut sich morgen richtig auf die Schule, weil er ja nix schreiben kann


----------



## junkyjerk (2. November 2008)

hehe, also auf den "schreibarm" gefallen? ist ja auch praktisch.. nix mitschreiben macht in der schule natürlich spass.


----------



## wurmspecht (2. November 2008)

Hab meine Bremse übrigens wieder hingekriegt, neue Beläge drin und nichts schleift (bis jetzt). Axx und ich sind uns gestern noch über den Weg gefahren und er hat mir wertvolle Tipps gegeben, die ich heute Morgen gleich ausprobiert habe. Hat prima funktioniert hat - also alles wieder tippitoppi .
Vielen Dank, axx!!!!


----------



## junkyjerk (2. November 2008)

@wurmspecht: woran lag´s, dass wir das in ravensburg nicht zusammen gebracht haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (2. November 2008)

Waren heute auch mal unterwegs (mit dem gesamten Chemnitz-4er 2009, dazu gleich). Paar nette Bilder dabei, aber ich muss noch üben... Schlechte Quote heute.


----------



## wurmspecht (2. November 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @wurmspecht: woran lag´s, dass wir das in ravensburg nicht zusammen gebracht haben?



Da war wohl zu viel Flüssigkeit drin (wurde mal vom Händler entlüftet, als die Beläge schon halb unten waren), deshalb gingen die Kolben nicht zurück. Habe es erst mit Teflon-Spray probiert (hilft ja super, wenn die Kolben mal klemmen - hätte ja sein können), aber dann doch axx's Tipp verfolgt und oben am Bremshebel mit der Entlüftungsspritze etwas Bremsflüssigkeit rausgelassen, die Kolben auseinandergequetscht, neue Beläge rein, Flüssigkeit wieder reingedrückt, was ging und oben wieder zu gemacht. 
Das hättest Du also gestern gar nicht hinkriegen können!


----------



## junkyjerk (2. November 2008)

und ich dachte schon, ich bin zu blöd gewesen


----------



## wurmspecht (3. November 2008)

Quatsch!!!


----------



## junkyjerk (3. November 2008)

na dann bin ich ja beruhigt.


----------



## kupfermark (3. November 2008)

Cool, ich führe im WP  
(jj muß mich nur noch bestätigen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (3. November 2008)

wie's ausschaut, könnte ich morgen abend ne lampenrunde drehen. kommt jemand mit.
z.b. 1800 brücke


----------



## tbird (3. November 2008)

ich muss erst mein bike reparieren ... heute auf der tour haben sich die schwingenlager verabschiedet


----------



## dechfrax (3. November 2008)

gasman schrieb:


> wie's ausschaut, könnte ich morgen abend ne lampenrunde drehen. kommt jemand mit.
> z.b. 1800 brücke


Ich geh' dann mal den Akku laden


----------



## kupfermark (3. November 2008)

Ich komm auch mit!


----------



## kommando99 (3. November 2008)

Mhh...ich hab keine Lampe :/


----------



## gasman (3. November 2008)

dann fährst in der mitte, manchmal etwas gruselich, aber geht scho


----------



## dechfrax (3. November 2008)

gasman schrieb:


> dann fährst in der mitte, manchmal etwas gruselich, aber geht scho


cool, stell' ich mir im Singletrail wirklich gruselig vor


----------



## kupfermark (3. November 2008)

Licht-Schnorren. Ist echt ganz lustig. Hab ich auch getan, bevor ich mir ne Lampe gebastelt hab


----------



## junkyjerk (3. November 2008)

gott sei dank fallen morgen meine vorlesungen aus, da kann ich ja mit euch biken gehen... nehme aber wahrscheinlich das singlespeed. mein liteville sieht noch aus wie sau vom samstag.


----------



## wurmspecht (4. November 2008)

schade, ich schaffe es bis 18.00 heute nicht , viel Spaß Euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bax75 (4. November 2008)

shit hab gestern nicht mehr reingeschaut... zu blöd.
Bis zum nächsten mal dann!


----------



## junkyjerk (4. November 2008)

@bax75: wir wollten erst heute abend biken gehen.


----------



## kommando99 (4. November 2008)

Vielleicht klau ich mir noch das Vorderlicht meines Bruders und Stirnlampe lässt sich sicher auch noch finden. Wie lang seid ihr denn normalerweise unterwegs?


----------



## bax75 (4. November 2008)

Na da hab ich ja mal Glück gehabt in meinem morgentlichen Tran... 

Bin dabei!


----------



## MilanL (4. November 2008)

when ich es aus der Arbeit rechtzeitig schafe komme ich auch, nehme mir eine Stirnlampe, die nicht so gut wie eure ist, aber besser als nichts


----------



## junkyjerk (4. November 2008)

ich muss mich leider wieder abmelden, komme nicht rechtzeitig aus dem büro und zu allem überfluss haben meine miezen dünnpfiff. shice im wahrsten sinne des wortes.


----------



## gasman (4. November 2008)

sorry, ich häng hier fest, komm nicht raus. zum k..., wäre der einzige tag gewesen diese woche.


----------



## MilanL (4. November 2008)

wer kommt eigentlich?


----------



## kupfermark (4. November 2008)

Also sinds jetzt sicher bax, medc17, milan u ich. 
K99: je nach dem.. Nach Blaubeuren u zurück ist eigentlich Standard.

Schade daß es bei den anderen nicht klappt. Vielleicht nächste Woche.

@jj: Bei Dir fallen Vorlesungen aus und ich hab Urlaub. Wenn Deine Miezen wieder festen Stuhlgang haben, kömmer ja morgen oder Do tagsüber ne Runde drehen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kommando99 (4. November 2008)

So: Lenkerleuchte um- und Stirnleucht aufmontiert. Bis nachher (;


----------



## bax75 (5. November 2008)

Wenn hier sonst keiner einen Kurzbericht geben will mach ich das eben:

Sehr cooler Nightride gestern: Ziemlich gemäßigte Temperaturen, coole Leute, dichter Nebel (zum Teil unter 10 Meter Sicht trotz gebündelter Gardena-Power). War echt mal wieder ein Nightride der anderen Art. Bei dem Wetter kann man die Hometrails von einer ganz neuen Seite kennen lernen!

BTW: Weil wirs gestern mal wieder davon hatten: Bauanleitung für die Gardena-Lichtdusche und die Anekdote zum Thema Sicherung am Akku

PS: Die Teileliste ist nicht ganz 1 zu 1 brauchbar: Nehmt auf jeden Fall den doppelt so großen Akku (12V 7,2Ah) und die Fassung paßt nicht in die Dusche rein. Die kauft man besser direkt im Baumarkt. Von den Cinch-Steckern bin ich auch nicht so ganz überzeugt. Besser wären Stecker wie man sie am Laptop für den Saft benutzt (Hohlstecker, gibts auch bei Reichelt)


----------



## HypnoKröte (5. November 2008)

Appropo Selfmade Licht, ich hab noch ne unbenutzte Bratbeck Platine rumliegen. Damit kann man sich nen schönen starken leichten LiIon Akku aufbauen u muss nicht unbedingt nen Bleigel mitschleppen . Also wers braucht einfach melden.


----------



## kupfermark (5. November 2008)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Appropo Selfmade Licht, ich hab noch ne unbenutzte Bratbeck Platine rumliegen. Damit kann man sich nen schönen starken leichten LiIon Akku aufbauen u muss nicht unbedingt nen Bleigel mitschleppen . Also wers braucht einfach melden.



Ach, bei unseren bikes machen die 2 kilo Zusatzgewicht auch nix mehr aus


----------



## HypnoKröte (5. November 2008)

Jaja ,schön treten den Leichtbauer wenn er schon am Boden liegt


----------



## MilanL (5. November 2008)

Danke Bax für die Anleitung und auch für die Story. 
Ja gestern war es wieder super, die Wahrheit zu sagen an manchen Stellen hatte ich keine Ahnung wo wir sind... Auch mit ein miserabelem Licht macht es viel Spass nur es ist ein bisschen gefährlicher. Demnächst muss ich mir etwas basteln, weil  eine Verletzung kann mir nicht zur Zeit nicht leisten    Wundere ich mich, dass ich gestern nicht auf die Schnauze gefallen bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dechfrax (5. November 2008)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Appropo Selfmade Licht, ich hab noch ne unbenutzte Bratbeck Platine rumliegen. Damit kann man sich nen schönen starken leichten LiIon Akku aufbauen u muss nicht unbedingt nen Bleigel mitschleppen . Also wers braucht einfach melden.


Jepp! Und wie das mit der Bratbeck-Platine und den anderen Einzelteilen so zusammenläuft, kann man auf der nightbiken-Homepage nachlesen. Sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## manomania (5. November 2008)

Hi,wo fahrt ihr denn nomalerweiße so durch die Gegend,ich wohne etwas südlich von Neu-Ulm,und da gibt es nicht allzu viele Trails.


----------



## junkyjerk (5. November 2008)

kupfermark und ich werden morgen mittag ne runde drehen, wetter soll ja wieder gut werden.. also, alle studenten und schüler und urlauber sind willkommen.


----------



## kommando99 (5. November 2008)

Klingt gut. Wann ab wo?

@jj: möglichkeit gefunden?


----------



## junkyjerk (5. November 2008)

@kommando99: so gegen 13uhr abfahrt bei mir. daten sind knapp 6gb, bring morgen mal dein navi mit.


----------



## wurmspecht (6. November 2008)

Hat denn jemand Zeit und Lust am Samstag auf eine Tour ins Allgäu (in Oberstaufen / Immenstadt gäbs noch was) bzw. irgendwo im Nichtnebel  (am Sonntag kann ich nämlich nicht)?


----------



## manomania (6. November 2008)

Hi,ich würde doch gerne mal bei euch mitfahren,wenn ich wieder zurück bin,
diese Woche bin ich noch in Hessen zu Besuch,und fahre am WE mal beim Martinsfahren mit.


----------



## kommando99 (6. November 2008)

Muss mich ganz abmelden. Hab zwar schon Schule aus, aber wies halt so ist, kam noch was dazwischen. Viel Spaß dann!


----------



## MilanL (6. November 2008)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Hat denn jemand Zeit und Lust am Samstag auf eine Tour ins Allgäu (in Oberstaufen / Immenstadt gäbs noch was) bzw. irgendwo im Nichtnebel  (am Sonntag kann ich nämlich nicht)?



Für mich wäre es besser am Sonntag, aber vieleicht schaffe ich es auch Samstag. Morgen werde ich genauer wissen. 
hmmm...in 5 Wochen 4 mal ins Allgäu fahren...langsam werde ich dort wie zu Hause

gruss
milan


----------



## wurmspecht (6. November 2008)

Ja, wär doch schön, wenn was klappen würde. Sonntag muss ich nur heim, das kann ich leider nicht verschieben, will aber auf alle Fälle einen Tag noch das Wetter nutzen und aus dem Nebelmoloch raus .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (6. November 2008)

heute mit kupfermark ne schnelle runde gedreht, trails sind sehr rutschig im moment, zum teil auch megaschlammig. seit geislingen war mein bike nicht mehr so dreckig.


----------



## DJT (6. November 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> seit geislingen war mein bike nicht mehr so dreckig.



Egal, Du weißt ja des es unter'm Dreck schön weiß ist 

Gerade gesehen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=364849&highlight=allg%E4u

Hört sich irgendwie gut an


----------



## MilanL (7. November 2008)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Ja, wär doch schön, wenn was klappen würde. Sonntag muss ich nur heim, das kann ich leider nicht verschieben, will aber auf alle Fälle einen Tag noch das Wetter nutzen und aus dem Nebelmoloch raus .



Hab gerstern vergessen: ab Samstag 8.11. (12.00) bis Sonntag 9.11.(10.00) fahren die Züge wieder ab (bis) Senden.


----------



## junkyjerk (7. November 2008)

samstag kommt hannes aus biberach nach ulm, ich will ihm mal ein paar trails hier zeigen.

dachte so an die route ulm-hochsträß-blaubeuren-weiler-evt. schelklingen-blaubeuren-wippingen-lautertal-herrlingen-ulm. ca. 15-20 trails fahren, so an die 1500-2000hm. hat noch wer lust? start wäre so gegen 8:00uhr bis 8:30uhr. fahrtzeit ca. 5-6h oder je nach tempo. 

eventuell auch nach geislingen?

kann leider nicht mit ins allgäu, da ich ab 17uhr in der sauna verabredet bin.  (es sei denn, wir sind schon wieder um 16:30uhr in ulm, aber das dürfte nicht machbar sein.)


----------



## wurmspecht (7. November 2008)

MilanL schrieb:


> Hab gerstern vergessen: ab Samstag 8.11. (12.00) bis Sonntag 9.11.(10.00) fahren die Züge wieder ab (bis) Senden.



Morgens geht noch der Zug ab Ulm, abends fährt er nur bis Senden, also nur halb so schlimm:  http://bauarbeiten.bahn.de/docs/2008/bayern/975.pdf
Und mal ein Tag Sonnenschein ist nicht zu verachten.


----------



## axx (7. November 2008)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> abends fährt er nur bis Senden, also nur halb so schlimm



Für dich vielleicht 
Heute wars im Allgäu aber auch neblig und trüb, da ists in Ulm ja fast besser...


----------



## MilanL (7. November 2008)

mir ist es eigentlich egal...when jemand ins Allgäu fährt würde ich mitfahren, wenn nicht werde mich zu junkyjerk anschliessen... 

etwas anderes: noch vor einem halben Jahr hab ich zu Gasman gesagt, dass Rennrad nichts für mich ist...und langsam beginne zu überlegen ob ich mir einenen kaufen soll


----------



## junkyjerk (7. November 2008)

@milan: ich treffe mich mit den biberachern gegen 7:50uhr vor dem hauptbahnhof. kauf dir lieber ein gutes mountainbike, bevor du ein rennrad kaufst. schau mal bei www.canyon.com , die haben wirklich sehr preiswerte bikes.


----------



## wurmspecht (7. November 2008)

Aber die Berge locken doch noch mal...
Vorschlag: Treffpunkt morgen wieder am hinteren Eingang am Ulmer Bahnhof für den Zug um kurz vor acht oder wollt Ihr früher fahren? Ich würde das Bayern-Ticket schon mitbringen.

Würde mich Dir junkyjerk auch anschließen, aber bis jetzt schreien die Berge förmlich....

@milanL: da gebe ich junkyjerk Recht, Du kannst ja dann Slicks auf Dein jetziges Mountainbike montieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (7. November 2008)

mich locken die berge auch wie sau, aber leider hab ich morgen nicht so viel zeit. naja, wir werden uns ja morgen fürh am bahnhof über den weg laufen...


----------



## MilanL (7. November 2008)

um 8 ist gut...ok...ich werde vor dem Bahnhof warten.wenn scih etwas ändert bin ich auf Handy erreichbar


----------



## wurmspecht (7. November 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> mich locken die berge auch wie sau, aber leider hab ich morgen nicht so viel zeit. naja, wir werden uns ja morgen fürh am bahnhof über den weg laufen...



Au ja, ist ja witzig, dann gibt es jeweils einen Alb- und Alpenbericht bzw. wer den dichteren Nebel hatte. Bis morgen früh!


----------



## tbird (7. November 2008)

so mein schwingenlager (bzw das vom cube ) ist wieder neu, endlich wieder ein spielfreier und steifer hinterbau *G*

würde mal wieder gern nach blaubeuren fahren ... wenn nur nicht die klausuren wären


----------



## junkyjerk (7. November 2008)

@tbird: heute abend etwas füher ins bettchen, morgen früh um kurz vor acht am hauptbahnhof sein und ne knappe stunde später biste mit uns in blaubeuren. sind damit deine wünsche erhört worden?


----------



## tbird (7. November 2008)

wau ... das wäre an sich ein guter plan. nur wie gesagt plagen mich im moment die klausuren bzw die vorbereitungen darauf. da kann ich mir aktuell keine halbtages / tages - touren erlauben 

maximal 40km heizen im lautertal oder hochsträss sind grad drin ... 

ach wie mich das annervt -.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dechfrax (7. November 2008)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Au ja, ist ja witzig, dann gibt es jeweils einen Alb- und Alpenbericht bzw. wer den dichteren Nebel hatte. Bis morgen früh!


Ach, habt Ihr's gut
Samstag geht definitiv nichts. Plant jemand, am Sonntag zu fahren? Mal wieder was längeres analog zur geplanten Tour von jj wär ganz nach meinem Geschmack ...

Grüße


----------



## junkyjerk (8. November 2008)

so, sind wieder da. 6h17min fahrtzeit, 97km und 2000hm mit 15 trails. super war´s.


----------



## tbird (8. November 2008)

ihr freaks


----------



## axx (8. November 2008)

Wetter war heut ja geil 
Da hat mich heut nachmittag auch noch der Rappel gepackt... dank richtiger Trailwahl wars sogar weitgehend schlammfrei


----------



## junkyjerk (8. November 2008)

wetter war heute wirklich super und das sogar schon ab 8 uhr, waren kaum am hochsträss angekommen, da hat die sonne schon geschienen. trails waren meist auch schlammfrei und zum teil wirklich schön trocken. ein super tag.


----------



## wurmspecht (8. November 2008)

Und hier kommt der Alpenbericht: meine Nebeldepression ist weg!!! Stimmt, das war der absolute Traumtag heute, wir sind ausnahmslos nur geniale Trails gefahren. 
@gasman, Du hattest Recht, in und um Oberstaufen hat es Trails!!!! Der Aufstieg war schon etwas komisch, war gerade Jagd, es hat mal hier, mal da geballert, dann humpelt auf einmal eine angeschossene Hirschkuh mit letzter Kraft über den Weg, komische Stimmung. Aber dann: der erste Trail hatte 600hm am Stück, beim nächsten hatten wir uns verfranzt, was sich aber als durchaus akzeptabel rausstellte. Und zum grönenden Abschluss noch mal kurz hoch zur Salmaser Höhe und den R5 runtergefahren. Da weiß man gar nicht wohin mit den Glückshormonen. Toll wars !!! War nur zu faul, die Bilder noch zu drehen...


----------



## chickenway-user (9. November 2008)




----------



## wurmspecht (9. November 2008)

@ chickenway-user: schätze, Du bist NOCH wach (und nicht wie manch anderer WIEDER) und siehst mittlerweile alles doppelt...


----------



## dechfrax (9. November 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> wetter war heute wirklich super und das sogar schon ab 8 uhr, waren kaum am hochsträss angekommen, da hat die sonne schon geschienen. trails waren meist auch schlammfrei und zum teil wirklich schön trocken. ein super tag.


Jepp, heute auch. Hochsträss, Lautertal und Kiesental haben richtig Spass gemacht, hielten aber auch die eine oder andere Schlammrutsche bereit


----------



## MilanL (10. November 2008)

noch zu dem Alpenbericht von wurmspecht: es waren cca 50km, 1900hm und unglaublich schöne und lange trails. So viel glück wie an diesen Tag hatte ich schon lange nicht...
die Jäger haben uns nicht mit Hirschen verwechselt...im Zug hat niemand nach dem Fahradticket gefragt...Im Senden konnte ich mein Bike in Bus mitnehmen... 

Wenn noch statt den 5 besoffenen Leuten im Bus, 5 nackte Mädels wären, würde ich diesen Tag zum Traumtag krönen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (12. November 2008)

Mit Nightride wirds bei mir die Woche leider nix mehr. Aber kömmer fürs WE schonmal was vormerken? Ich hätte ausnahmsweise Sonntag den ganzen Tag Zeit!

Weiß nicht, obs schon zu spät für Allgäu ist, ne Alb-Tour nach Geislingen oder ne RR-Tour würd´s auch tun.

Gruß
Mark


----------



## junkyjerk (12. November 2008)

@kupfermark: wie war´s wochenende in paris? ich hätte auch nichts gegen ne runde in geislingen. rennrad wird wahrscheinlich schon fast zu kalt sein, prognosen sehen bisher ja ganz gut aus fürs wochenende. vielleicht behalten wir ja mal geislingen im auge. wie schauts bei euch am freitag abend mit roxy aus?


----------



## kupfermark (12. November 2008)

Paris war cool, vor allem der Eiffelturm bei Nacht, der sieht nämlich zur Zeit so aus: 





Roxy hätt ich auch mal wieder Bock, komm aber erst Sa nacht aus HH zurück.


----------



## Aitschie (12. November 2008)

Trifft sich gut, dass Mark gerade das Thema anschneidet: Bin am WE auch mal wieder in Ulm, soll ich das Schrottbike mitnehmen? 

Anderes Thema: der Hebbe und ich bauen auf eure Stimmen für den IBC Kalende 2009r: Link Also immer kräftig voten


----------



## junkyjerk (12. November 2008)

@aitschie: nimm mal sicherheitshalber dein bike mit, vielleicht wirds ja wirklich was mit biken am sonntag. hab meine stimme abgegeben für euer foto. judith fragt wegen donauwelle an, ob ihr beide hier seid am wochenende.


----------



## Aitschie (12. November 2008)

Japp, sind beide da. Claudi hatte heute einen Teil ihrer mündlichen Examensprüfung - kann man wohl Teile vorziehen. Ergebnis: glatte 1,0!  Haben also zusätzlich nen Grund für Donauwelle. 

Vorschlag: Sonntag gemütliche Tour Richtung Geislingen (war ich au erst ein Mal - logischerweise mit euch ) und dann Donauwelle-Essen. Kann ja auch erst später sein, fahr ich halt erst Montag früh nach Bayreuth - arbeiten muss ja wohl (noch) nicht...


----------



## junkyjerk (13. November 2008)

@aitschie: alles klar, judith weiss bescheid wegen donauwelle.

@kupfermark: wie siehts mit dir am sonntag aus? willste dich beim donauwelle essen einklinken? bist herzlich eingeladen nach der tour in geislingen mit zu mir zu kommen.

@geislingenbiker am sonntag: obwohl es heute in ulm geregnet hat, in geislingen und umgebung ist es wohl trocken geblieben. also vielleicht doch recht trockene bedingungen am sonntag. juhu, freu mich schon.


----------



## bax75 (13. November 2008)

Hätte auch Bock auf Geislingen am Sonntag. Hoffentlich bleibts einigermaßen trocken. Mit welchem Zug wollt Ihr fahren?


----------



## junkyjerk (13. November 2008)

@bax75: möglichst früh, wir müssen aber vielleicht noch auf biberacher biker warten... dachte so gegen 8uhr?

kleiner zwischenstand wegen geislingen: mitfahren tun wohl kupfermark, aitschie, bax75, meine wenigkeit und wahrscheinlich noch ein oder mehrere biker aus biberach. also wer hat noch lust und laune?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kommando99 (13. November 2008)

Lust auf jeden, muss nur schauen ob ich das zeitlich hinbekomme. Ich meld mich nochmal..


----------



## junkyjerk (13. November 2008)

@kommando99: jaja, als pennäler hat man´s nicht leicht gelle? so wenig zeit....


----------



## axx (13. November 2008)

Also falls ich und mein Bike sich bis dahin wieder fit fühlen, würd ich auch mitkommen. Bin aber pessimistisch


----------



## Aitschie (13. November 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> ... pennäler ...



der jj... zuviel Feuerzangenbowle geschaut?


----------



## junkyjerk (13. November 2008)

@axx: woran kränkeln denn du und dein bike rum?


----------



## DJT (13. November 2008)

Aitschie schrieb:


> der Hebbe und ich bauen auf eure Stimmen für den IBC Kalende 2009r: Link Also immer kräftig voten



@ Martin: Tolle Idee  Nur ob wir da Chanchen haben bei dem doofen Blick des Fahrers 

@ all: Sonntag hätt ich schon auch Lust, ich hab aber gerade ne Baustelle daheim, und weiß nicht ob ich da am Sonntag noch die Energie dazu habe 

Schöne Grüße Hebbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (13. November 2008)

@djt: solltest du aber haben, denn die trails in geislingen sind super.


----------



## kupfermark (13. November 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @kupfermark: wie siehts mit dir am sonntag aus? willste dich beim donauwelle essen einklinken? bist herzlich eingeladen nach der tour in geislingen mit zu mir zu kommen.



Gerne, Danke. Den Gutschein für die Kiste Frucade unserer Wahl hab ich auch noch hier, aber noch nicht eingelöst (und schaff ich bis So auch nicht mehr.)

Gruß
KM


----------



## Aitschie (13. November 2008)

@km, jj: Soll ich den Kasten besorgen? Hab ja Zeit 

@djt: was hast denn immer mit dem Blick?  Finde den absolut nicht schlimm, zeigt nur die Konzentration. Viel schlimmer ist dieses ständige "Ich-grinse-dann-wirds-ein-besseres-Bild"... und wenn die Fahrer dann noch in die Kamera schauen wirds sofort gelöscht!


----------



## chickenway-user (14. November 2008)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer ist dieses ständige "Ich-grinse-dann-wirds-ein-besseres-Bild"... und wenn die Fahrer dann noch in die Kamera schauen wirds sofort gelöscht!



Und das sagst du jetzt erst...


War grad ne Runde Nachtcrossen. Fast die "übliche" Nightriderunde. Solang man nicht bremsen muss ist das Ding ja sackschnell. Aber sobalds ein bisschen steiler wird (also sowas was ich beim Nicolai gar nicht merkt weil der Rollwiderstand genug bremst um es eben zu empfinden...) und dann noch nasses Laub auf rutschig, heijeijei, da ging nicht mehr viel. So langsam wie heut war ich glaub ich noch nie auf dem Gasman-Trail


----------



## wurmspecht (14. November 2008)

@chickenway-user: hätte nicht gedacht, dass es so rutschig ist, viel hat es ja eigentlich nicht geregnet.
@ all:scheint ja am Sonntag wieder ein großer Haufen zu werden. Würde mich evtl. auch einklinken, weiß es aber auch noch nicht.  Wäre ja schon nett, wenn alle Zeit haben, gesund und erholt sind, funktionsfähige Bikes haben, etc...


----------



## dechfrax (14. November 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> kleiner zwischenstand wegen geislingen: mitfahren tun wohl kupfermark, aitschie, bax75, meine wenigkeit und wahrscheinlich noch ein oder mehrere biker aus biberach. also wer hat noch lust und laune?


Ich frag' mal bei meinem Hausvorstand an, Bock hab' ich für zwei ...


----------



## Mani2 (14. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

hab wieder mal keine zeit zum biken aber es gibt news.
Sie sind wieder da:
http://www.graubuenden.ch/de/winter...erbespot-nebel/steinbock-werbespot-nebel.html

Falls jemand interesse an nem Scott Genius MC-10 Größe XL von 2006 Komplett oder nur Rahmen hat kann er sich bei mir melden.

Grüße Mani2


----------



## junkyjerk (14. November 2008)

@geislingenbiker: da sind wir ja wirklich ne riesentruppe am sonntag. super. freu mich schon riesig.


----------



## kommando99 (14. November 2008)

Argh! Gerade als ich hier meine Wenigkeit für übermorgen anmelden wollte, kommt die Anfrage(Befehl), ob ich nicht am Sonntag - AM SONNTAG! - Regale aufbauen könne. 

Also viel Spaß Euch..


----------



## junkyjerk (14. November 2008)

@kommando99: geld verdienen geht halt vor. würde auch grad lieber aufm rad sitzen anstatt im büro...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kommando99 (14. November 2008)

Ich tröste mich auch mit dem Gedanken von dem Gehalt dann ganz viele tolle Sachen für mein Rad kaufen zu können.


----------



## junkyjerk (14. November 2008)

@all: wer bax75 mal in aktion beim grischa trailride 2008 erleben möchte, kauft sich die heute erschienene ausgabe vom mountainbike magazin.


----------



## DJT (14. November 2008)

Aitschie schrieb:
			
		

> @djt: was hast denn immer mit dem Blick?



War doch nur Spaß! 
(Hab den Blick beim Arbeiten auch immer auf um konzentriert auszusehen )

Ich hoff bei mir klappts auch am Sonntag !!

Grüße


----------



## wurmspecht (15. November 2008)

Ist dann morgen Start um 8 oder wann jetzt? Hoffe inständig, dass es trocken bleibt....


----------



## junkyjerk (15. November 2008)

wettermässig siehts doch im moment super aus, hier scheint mal richtig die sonne. morgen treffpunkt kurz vor 8uhr am seiteneingang hbhf? abfahrt ist glaub 8:10uhr.


----------



## Aitschie (15. November 2008)

Wenn's so frisch wird wie's heut morgen war.... brrrr!!!! Hätte vll. doch die Winterhose mitnehmen sollen?!?


----------



## junkyjerk (15. November 2008)

hab grad wetterbericht gesehen, morgen solls wohl regnen???? na da bin ich ja mal gespannt. hoffentlich bleibts wirklich trocken.


----------



## junkyjerk (15. November 2008)

@geislingenbiker: treffpunkt also morgen früh kurz vor 8 uhr seiteneingang hauptbahnhof. bis morgen. wetter wird schon halten.


----------



## Aitschie (15. November 2008)

Denkt noch einer an Foto o.ä.? Meine liegt in Bayreuth im Schrank  und die Cam von meinem Hernn is nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (16. November 2008)

Schee wars!


----------



## junkyjerk (16. November 2008)

jau, tour war sehr schön. bike und ich sind wieder geduscht und einsatzbereit, meine 2 miezen liegen pennend auf meinem schoss und nachher gibt´s kaffee und lecker donauwelle.


----------



## wurmspecht (16. November 2008)

Ja, das Wetter war optimal genutzt, hätte echt nicht gedacht, dass es trocken bleibt, hat Spaß gemacht. Danke auch noch mal für's Mitnehmen, Hebbe!!


----------



## junkyjerk (16. November 2008)

jetzt bin ich mal auf die fotos von hebbe gespannt.


----------



## DJT (16. November 2008)

Kommen schon!
War schee heut ja! Die Sonne hat ja auch geschienen, nur blöd das man sie nicht gesehen hat 
Arg viel Bilders sind's ja nicht geworden. Der Jörg wie man ihn kennt, auf'm Hinterad, und der Martin diesmal auch vor der Linse!

Schöne Grüße Hebbe


----------



## DJT (16. November 2008)

noch'n paar
waren viel verschwommene dabei heut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (16. November 2008)

@djt: trotzdem super bilder, hat echt wieder spass gemacht heute. hoffentlich bald wieder.


----------



## dechfrax (16. November 2008)

Jepp, heute hat sogar das Wetter noch gut gepasst! Vielen Dank für die hervorragende Verpflegung!


----------



## Aitschie (17. November 2008)

Kannst mir die Bilder schicken? Das Beste ist aus meiner Sicht das Nebenbild vom Turm


----------



## DJT (17. November 2008)

Nadürlisch!
Des Nebelbild sieht aus wie bei Sleepy Hollow, hihi


----------



## DJT (18. November 2008)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Anderes Thema: der Hebbe und ich bauen auf eure Stimmen für den IBC Kalende 2009r: Link Also immer kräftig voten



Nanü, hat sich der Link geändert? Wenn man jetzt klickt kommt ein Bild mit'm Schymik am Montafon


----------



## axx (18. November 2008)

ach das bist gar nicht du 
schon falsch gevotet


----------



## Aitschie (18. November 2008)

Japp, ist jetzt der da: Link


----------



## junkyjerk (21. November 2008)

boah, ich glaub, es wird winter... shicewetter.


----------



## chickenway-user (21. November 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> boah, ich glaub, es wird winter... shicewetter.



Schön, oder? Ich überleg grad ob ich jetzt dann heimradel oder blos so hier...


----------



## junkyjerk (21. November 2008)

viel spass beim einsauen... du bist so krank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (21. November 2008)

Grad eben war doch noch blauer Himmel, ich weiss gar nicht, was ihr habt.
Und ich hatte mich so auf Schnee gefreut


----------



## kupfermark (21. November 2008)

Also ich war grad auch noch bei 21 grad mit dem RR biken. 
(War zwar auf der Rolle, aber mit NWD8 hat sichs angefühlt wie draußen )

Ich hoff mal, meine zarten RR-Felgen haben die ganzen Sprünge heil überstanden..


----------



## chickenway-user (22. November 2008)

Also so richtig wert war der Schneesturm es ja nicht schon 3 Tage vorher in den Nachrichten erwähnt zu werden. Nachdem ich ja vormittags schon den Regen genutzt hatte um ein bisschen durch die Stadt zu fahren, FH, Stadtbücherei, einkaufen hab ich dann abends doch bis 5 gewartet und somit den Rest des Regens verpasst. Ich konnte mich nämlich ewig nicht entscheiden und bin dann schließlich doch los - aus Angst davor das ganze Wochenende allein daheim rumzuhängen.
Nun, jedenfalls, als ich losfuhr war blauer Himmel. Nach verlassen der Häuserschluchten fand ich heraus das es nur ein kleiner Kreis blauer Himmel war. Nun, auch das blau wurde schwarz, aber zunächst nur weil die Sonne unterging. Dazu hatte ich noch allerfeinsten Rückenwind. Bei Reisegeschwindigkeit war Windstille. Perfekt. Doch das währte nicht all zu lange. Nach etwa 40 Minuten hat ein wenig Schneefall eingesetzt und der Wind oder die Straße ein wenig gedreht. Egal. Weiter. Kurz vor Halbzeit hab ich mich dann ein bisschen verfahren. 5 km Umweg. Egal. Weiter. Dann lies der Schneefall wieder nach und statt des versprochenen Schneesturms gabs Eisspeedway mit starkem Seitenwind. Natürlich hats mich aufs Maul gehauen. Aber nur einmal. Egal, weiter. Langsam weiter. Dann kamen so die üblichen Tiefs und Hochs, mein Knie hat angefangen weh zu tun und irgendwann hats sogar noch angefangen ordentlich zu schneien. Das ist geil, alles dunkel, alles leise, alles weiß. Die Straße lässt sich noch erahnen, doch sonst nichts mehr. Leicht erhöhter Rollwiederstand, aber eigentlcih gehts noch gut...
Ja, und dann hat mich meine Ma mich nach ca. 6 Stunden und 110km kurz hinter Marktoberdorf eingesammelt...

Jetzt hoff ich mal das das Knie wieder wird. Sonntag solls zurückgehen!


----------



## wurmspecht (22. November 2008)

@chickenway-user: da muss aber Deine Angst sehr groß gewesen sein, alleine daheim zu sitzen, dass Du Dir sowas antust....  !!!


----------



## MGN (22. November 2008)

... wollte auch mal wieder was von mir hören lassen  irgendwie zur zeit viel zu viel um die Ohren (geschäftlich) komme gerade leider kaum zum biken aber heute ist das Wetter auch nicht wirklich mein Fall...

Hoffe euch geht es allen gut 

MFG


----------



## chickenway-user (22. November 2008)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> @chickenway-user: da muss aber Deine Angst sehr groß gewesen sein, alleine daheim zu sitzen, dass Du Dir sowas antust....  !!!



Nunja, ein bisschen Abenteuerlust und Winterpokalmotivation war natürlich auch dabei...

Wirst du wenn du sowas hörst ein bisschen froh das das nichts wurde mit Südtirol und uns zwei beiden?


----------



## wurmspecht (22. November 2008)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Wirst du wenn du sowas hörst ein bisschen froh das das nichts wurde mit Südtirol und uns zwei beiden?


nö, ich meine zu wissen, wo meine Grenzen sind, da sage ich dann schon was!
Muss aber gestehen, dass ich gestern auch nicht besser war: war im Allgäu und habe mich bei Schneeregenschmuddelsturm in Extrem-Gardening versucht (wär mal interessant, wieviel Punkte das im Winterpokal geben würde)- so eine Aktion brauche ich allerdings so schnell nicht wieder !!!


----------



## dechfrax (22. November 2008)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Extrem-Gardening


Cooler Begriff, wenn es das ist, was ich mir darunter vorstelle

Heute mittag sah's Wetter doch recht einladend aus. Wie sieht's morgen aus, fährt jemand? Ich hätte grossen Bock, mal wieder durch Schnee zu fräsen ...


----------



## Aitschie (22. November 2008)

Bilder von heute: kleine Schneetour mit Steffi, Christopher und Sebastian

















Sorry für die miese Handy-Bilder-Qualität...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (23. November 2008)

Ich fahr morgen wohl auch mal wieder ein bisschen. Allerdings wohl eher Straße...


----------



## wurmspecht (23. November 2008)

Ich schlag mich nachher ein bisschen die Illertrails entlang - wenn jemand Lust hat, mitzukommen, gerne .


----------



## britta-ox (23. November 2008)

Morgen Susi,

Ich hätte Lust!
wann fährst du denn?


----------



## wurmspecht (23. November 2008)

Guten Morgen,

ich wollte bald los, weil ich gegen 1 wieder daheim sein muss. Wann könntest Du denn?


----------



## axx (23. November 2008)

wurmspecht, weil du's grad schon wieder von Ski-Film hast, hier noch der Clip, von dem ich bei EOFT gesprochen hab:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ypLuYbN2-ZQ

Also bitte immer schön langsam fahren


----------



## wurmspecht (23. November 2008)

axx schrieb:


> Also bitte immer schön langsam fahren



Ich bin abwärts doch immer die Letzte...Ihr lasst es ja immer so krachen !!!
Wär aber schon mal witzig, eine Skipiste runterzufahren (vielleicht nur nicht ganz so schnell und ohne Schanze). Oder mal ein Snowbike testen, wäre sicher auch interessant...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (23. November 2008)

wie war es denn heute bei euch beim biken? schön kalt oder ging´s? wie war der untergrund? schon gefroren?


----------



## britta-ox (23. November 2008)

Es war herrlich!
kalt wars, aber ne trockene Kälte, sonnig und weiß

Leider hats zusammen nicht geklappt, da Susi früh weg wollt u. um 13Uhr zurück sein musste, die Tour aber allein schon ca.3h dauert. Und ich hab schon ne Stunde Anfahrt mit dem Rad.

Hab mich dann mit dem Gedanken getröstet, dass es vermutlich eh nicht das Wahre gewesen wäre, mit meinem maroden Rücken so lang zu fahren.
Hab nämlich zur Abwechslung mal was mit den Bandscheiben....

Bald beantrag ich Invalidenrente


----------



## carmin (23. November 2008)

axx schrieb:


> wurmspecht, weil du's grad schon wieder von Ski-Film hast, hier noch der Clip, von dem ich bei EOFT gesprochen hab


Jo, der Schlusskommentar "Gee thankfully walked away from this with little more than a cut chin..." könnte auch von unserem G. stammen


----------



## gasman (23. November 2008)

wer is G.


----------



## dechfrax (23. November 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> wie war es denn heute bei euch beim biken?


Schee war's, guckst Du hier:Kiesental. Bei solchen Bedingungen kommen kaum Meter zusammen, aber die gefahrenen Meter sind hart erarbeitet, den Schneewehen sei dank!


junkyjerk schrieb:


> schön kalt oder ging´s?


War frisch, aber mit Winterhose und langärmligem Funktionsunterhemd unter Wintertrikot war man gut bedient.


junkyjerk schrieb:


> wie war der untergrund? schon gefroren?


Boden war grösstenteils gefroren.


----------



## chickenway-user (24. November 2008)

Wies heut war? Nun, um 8 hats angefangen mit schneien. Zum Glück warens da nur noch gut 25 km.
Ja, und dann wars so:





Nana, war scho geil heut. Von Marktoberdorf bis Neu-Ulm hatte ich praktisch konstant Rückenwind. 

Nur mein linker Ringfinger ist eingeschlafen (nicht wegen der Kälte) und wacht irgendwie nicht mehr auf (bin jetzt seit 5 Stunden vom Bock unten).


----------



## wurmspecht (24. November 2008)

gasman schrieb:


> wer is G.


Der ist gut!!!

War spaßig zu fahren gestern. Bin bis hinter Altenstadt gekommen. @gasman: wir hätten damals nach dem Trimm-Dich-Pfad links in die Brombeeren abbiegen müssen, da geht es dann weiter.

@Britta-ox: ja, wäre etwas arg knapp geworden (war um viertel nach eins daheim), war aber auch meine Schuld, dass ich erst so kurz vorher was gesagt habe, sorry - gute Besserung!

@chickenway-user: und, ist Dein Finger noch dran? Du scheinst ja Deine Punkte im Akkord zu sammeln...


----------



## MilanL (24. November 2008)

@chickenway-user: und das dachte ich , dass ich verrückt bin als ich heute um halb sieben in die Arbeit mit Bike gefahren bin.


----------



## chickenway-user (24. November 2008)

MilanL schrieb:


> @chickenway-user: und das dachte ich , dass ich verrückt bin als ich heute um halb sieben in die Arbeit mit Bike gefahren bin.



Halb sieben morgens? Da ist ja noch ne sechs vorne auf der Uhr. Ich denk auch das du verrückt bist...


Wie schauts denn mit nem Nightride aus die Woche? Also ich weiss noch gar nicht ob ich Zeit hab, bzw. ich weiss das ich frühestens Donnerstag Zeit hab, aber man kann das ja trotzdem mal anregen...


----------



## junkyjerk (25. November 2008)

am wochenende soll das wetter ja wieder echt gut werden, wer hat denn da bock auf ne runde mit dem radl fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (26. November 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> am wochenende soll das wetter ja wieder echt gut werden...



Ne, dann nicht... 

Doch, doch, i tat scho gern!


----------



## wurmspecht (26. November 2008)

Ich würde am WE auch mitfahren, sofern die Loipen noch nicht gespurt sind


----------



## junkyjerk (26. November 2008)

boden sollte ja noch gefroren sein, nur obenrum wird´s kalt werden, also schön dick anziehen.


----------



## gasman (26. November 2008)

bin von samstag morgen bis sonntag morgen wieder in bb arbeiten. falls sich eine(r) hinmaulen sollte...


----------



## wurmspecht (27. November 2008)

gasman schrieb:


> bin von samstag morgen bis sonntag morgen wieder in bb arbeiten. falls sich eine(r) hinmaulen sollte...



...oder jemand Frostbeulen bekommen hat...


----------



## chickenway-user (27. November 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> boden sollte ja noch gefroren sein, nur obenrum wird´s kalt werden, also schön dick anziehen.



Also heut wars teilweise weich...
Und vielerorts eklig eisig... Aber auf Eis rutscht man immer so lustig nachdem man aufs Maul geflogen ist.


----------



## dechfrax (27. November 2008)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Ich würde am WE auch mitfahren, sofern die Loipen noch nicht gespurt sind


Also ich fahr mit dem Bike lieber in der Loipe als auf Eis. Letzten Sonntag haben mir ein paar Spuren von Langlaufski ein paar nette Trails rund ums Kiesental gezeigt


----------



## chickenway-user (28. November 2008)

medc17 schrieb:


> Also ich fahr mit dem Bike lieber in der Loipe als auf Eis. Letzten Sonntag haben mir ein paar Spuren von Langlaufski ein paar nette Trails rund ums Kiesental gezeigt



Stimmt. Eis ist so...


----------



## wurmspecht (28. November 2008)

medc17 schrieb:


> Also ich fahr mit dem Bike lieber in der Loipe als auf Eis. Letzten Sonntag haben mir ein paar Spuren von Langlaufski ein paar nette Trails rund ums Kiesental gezeigt



Aha, ich dachte eher, die Loipen materialgerecht zu nutzen, also nicht mit dem Bike. Dafür liegt aber wohl noch nicht genug Schnee, leider.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurmspecht (28. November 2008)

Hat hier morgen jemand Lust auf 'ne Runde?


----------



## chickenway-user (28. November 2008)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Hat hier morgen jemand Lust auf 'ne Runde?



Schon, aber mir ist das glaub ich grad zu eisig. Das macht so keinen Spaß. Werd wohl eher Straße fahren...

Wobei, was hast du denn vor?


----------



## dechfrax (28. November 2008)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Hat hier morgen jemand Lust auf 'ne Runde?


Lust auf jeden Fall, kann mich aber höchstens für eine Runde über den Mittag abseilen, also vielleicht 13:00 bis 15:00.


----------



## junkyjerk (28. November 2008)

ich hab morgen leider keine zeit, aber wie schauts denn am sonntag bei euch aus?


----------



## britta-ox (29. November 2008)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Hat hier morgen jemand Lust auf 'ne Runde?


Ich muss morgen früh arbeiten und danach helf ich auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt in ox. Manomania, deine Nachbarin, die neulich hier postete und frogmatic kommen warscheinlich auf nen Kaffee/glühwein vorbei. wenn du auch Lust hast, schließ dich ihnen doch an oder nimm dir als Ziel OX
Ich würd mich freuen und M. sicher auch! Sie kennt glaub noch niemanden hier.

Ich hab das Handy den ganzen Tag dabei, wenn du es dir spontan überlegen willst.
(Der Weihnachtsmarkt in Ox gilt wegen seuiner schönen Kulisse übrigens als einer der schönsten in der Gegend)


----------



## wurmspecht (29. November 2008)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Wobei, was hast du denn vor?



Weiß ich auch nicht recht, weil ich seit letzten So nicht mehr im Wald war, nur auf der Straße, aber Dein Foto regt schon zum Nachdenken an. Woran dachtest Du?

@medc17: ich dachte eher an den späten Vormittag, so ab 10 oder 10.30, will heute Nachmittag noch zum Teekränzchen.

@britta-ox: hört sich verlockend an, danke für Dein Angebot. Wie geht es denn Deinem Rücken?

Wenn sich am Sonntag die Sonne im Allgäu raustraut, will ich in die Berge, mal schauen. Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Lust auf eine Schneeschuhrunde, wenn man die überhaupt schon braucht oder wirft das zu wenig Pokalpunkte ab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (29. November 2008)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Wenn sich am Sonntag die Sonne im Allgäu raustraut, will ich in die Berge, mal schauen. Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Lust auf eine Schneeschuhrunde, wenn man die überhaupt schon braucht oder wirft das zu wenig Pokalpunkte ab...



Wenn man Skistöcke mitnimmt gilt das glaub ich als Langlaufen und wirft unwahrscheinlich viele Punkte ab...
Die Regeln sind da ein wenig seltsam. Alles so ernsthaft sportlich...

Mit Vormittags wird das glaub ich nichts mehr bei mir 
Mein aktueller Plan sieht erst die Post und dann Ikea vor. Und dann radl ich noch ein wenig durch die Gegend...
Wo ist denn Ox? Bzw. wofür steht es?


----------



## 4mate (29. November 2008)

Ox


----------



## britta-ox (29. November 2008)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Wo ist denn Ox? Bzw. wofür steht es?


Danke, mate

Die schönste Strecke von Ulm aus mit dem Rad(auch Rennradgeeignet) führt über Laupheim, ca. 50km.den Illerradweg find ich langweilig. Ich werd einen Glühwein für dich warmstellen ;-)))


----------



## dechfrax (29. November 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> ich hab morgen leider keine zeit, aber wie schauts denn am sonntag bei euch aus?


Böcke hab' ich auf jeden Fall, könnte auch früh starten. Blautalrunde?


----------



## wurmspecht (29. November 2008)

Heute war ja ein genialer Tag, bin über den Hochsträß nach Blaubeuren (statt rechts runter ins Tal des Todes bin ich links den Trail rein) und den Y-Weg und den grünen Schlauch zurück und bin dann noch auf dem Heimweg von Ulm auf neue Trails gestoßen. War eine insgesamt ziemlich hoppelige Angelegenheit mit den gefrorenen Schuhspuren, da war das Hardtail vielleicht nicht die optimale Wahl...

Mag morgen jemand mit in die Berge? Euch dann viel Spaß beim Biken!


----------



## dechfrax (29. November 2008)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Heute war ja ein genialer Tag, bin über den Hochsträß nach Blaubeuren (statt rechts runter ins Tal des Todes bin ich links den Trail rein) und den Y-Weg und den grünen Schlauch zurück und bin dann noch auf dem Heimweg von Ulm auf neue Trails gestoßen.


Das klingt ja nach einer ganzen Menge Spass



wurmspecht schrieb:


> Mag morgen jemand mit in die Berge?


Was hast Du denn vor? Schneeschuhe, Skifahren, Skitour, ...?


----------



## wurmspecht (29. November 2008)

medc17 schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn vor? Schneeschuhe, Skifahren, Skitour, ...?



Wollte urspr. mit den Schneeschuhen los, glaube aber, dass es auch ohne geht (nur mit Gamaschen), wird halt dann anstrengender. Ist aber wurst, Hauptsache, Sonne, Berge, Schnee - morgen soll es fönig werden, das will ich nutzen und vielleicht lässt es sich bergab per Tüte fahren! 
Würde mit dem 7:00 oder 8:00 Zug von Ulm fahren, wenn jemand mit will, ansonsten fahre ich dann direkt von Senden.


----------



## MilanL (1. Dezember 2008)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Wollte urspr. mit den Schneeschuhen los, glaube aber, dass es auch ohne geht (nur mit Gamaschen), wird halt dann anstrengender. Ist aber wurst, Hauptsache, Sonne, Berge, Schnee - morgen soll es fönig werden, das will ich nutzen und vielleicht lässt es sich bergab per Tüte fahren!
> Würde mit dem 7:00 oder 8:00 Zug von Ulm fahren, wenn jemand mit will, ansonsten fahre ich dann direkt von Senden.



...warst du dort? Wie wars?
Durch das Wochenende war ich in der Slowakei. Wir waren auch wandern und es war schon so halber Meter Neuschnee dort...leider das Wetter war nicht so toll und wir waren 'notgedrungen' alkoholische Getränke auf der Hütte zu konsumieren.


----------



## wurmspecht (1. Dezember 2008)

Also, ein halber Meter lag nicht, aber der Fön ist erst nach zwei Uhr gebrochen und somit war geniales Wetter. Bin (inklusive eines ausgiebigen Desorientierungsumweg - wie immer halt) von Immenstadt über die Thaler und Salmaser Höhe bis Oberstaufen gelaufen (was wir an dem Dennebergtag fahren wollten). Hat total Spaß gemacht (die Stimmung war oft wie bei Tomte Tumetott), weil die Spuren immer weniger wurden, bis nur noch eine da war (bei der ich hoffte, dass die mich nicht auch noch im Stich lässt). Eigentlich waren nur die Schneeverwehungen schwergängig, Schneeschuhe hätten sich aber nicht gelohnt.


----------



## chickenway-user (3. Dezember 2008)

Freitag, hier,
Party bei mir, 
es gibt ein paar Bier,
ab zwei mal vier...

Aber nix besonderes. Nur falls jemand sich langweilen sollte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (4. Dezember 2008)

Eklig, überall Eis. Ich will wieder Schlamm! Da rutscht man wenigstens nicht nur durch die Gegend...

Oder andersrum gefragt, wo kann man denn grad noch fahren? Hochsträß geht im Wald, aber bis dahin ists halt eisig.
Y-Trail? Die ganzen Serpentinen am Blautopf? Hat da jemand die letzten Tage mal geschaut? So wie ich das seh haben sich die Bedingungen ja seit ner Woche nicht geändert...


----------



## tbird (4. Dezember 2008)

eis? 

wurscht. hab spikes.


----------



## dechfrax (4. Dezember 2008)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Y-Trail? Die ganzen Serpentinen am Blautopf? Hat da jemand die letzten Tage mal geschaut? So wie ich das seh haben sich die Bedingungen ja seit ner Woche nicht geändert...


War gestern zwischen Arnegg und Harthausen unterwegs, Wege waren selbst im Wald vereist. Jetzt regnet's, vielleicht taut das Zeug ja endlich weg.



tbird schrieb:


> eis?wurscht. hab spikes.


Na schönen Dank. Hatte welche bei bike-discount bestellt, sind leider ausverkauft


----------



## chickenway-user (4. Dezember 2008)

medc17 schrieb:


> War gestern zwischen Arnegg und Harthausen unterwegs, Wege waren selbst im Wald vereist. Jetzt regnet's, vielleicht taut das Zeug ja endlich weg.



Dafür ists zu kalt. Und zu wenig Regen. Das Eis wird wohl nur fester werden...

Tja, schwimmen, klettern, joggen, tanzen, in der Nase bohren. Ich geh mal den Fahrradkeller aufräumen.


----------



## DJT (4. Dezember 2008)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Freitag, hier,
> Party bei mir,
> es gibt ein paar Bier,
> ab zwei mal vier...



Bin morgen schon verplant.
Aber der Winter ist ja noch lang, oder?


----------



## kupfermark (4. Dezember 2008)

medc17 schrieb:


> War gestern zwischen Arnegg und Harthausen unterwegs, Wege waren selbst im Wald vereist.:



Blautal-Radweg nach Gerhausen ist auch noch großteils ne Eisschicht. Wie die Trails aussehen weiß ich nicht. Bin aber auf Berichte gespannt 

@Interessierte: Die Anmeldung für die SKGT ist offen! Ist ne prima Trainingsmotivation


----------



## wurmspecht (5. Dezember 2008)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Y-Trail?


Also, der war letzten Samstag sehr gut befahrbar, nur mit dem Regen jetzt dürften sich die Bedingungen geändert haben.


----------



## tbird (5. Dezember 2008)

Werd hoffentlich heute oder morgen vormittag mal dazu kommen, die Trails zu testen. Ich Berichte dann!


----------



## Aitschie (5. Dezember 2008)

kupfermark schrieb:


> @Interessierte: Die Anmeldung für die SKGT ist offen! Ist ne prima Trainingsmotivation



Und für noch Interessierte: der EBM in Seiffen ist auch anmeldebereit - meine Meldung geht heute raus! 
Lest euch mal die letzten News durch, Seiffen ist Teil der Rocky Mountain Serie und Teil der Marathon Man Europe Serie. Bei beiden Serien ist auch die SKGT dabei. Vll. spart ihr noch bares Geld durch ne Serienanmeldung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (5. Dezember 2008)

ich kann leider die 2. jahreshälfte 2009 was rennen angeht noch nicht planen, da ich vielleicht von juli bis november in neuseeland sein werde... *freu* natürlich mit bike..


----------



## Aitschie (5. Dezember 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> ich kann leider die 2. jahreshälfte 2009 was rennen angeht noch nicht planen, da ich vielleicht von juli bis november in neuseeland sein werde... *freu* natürlich mit bike..



Boah  jetzt bin ich neidisch!!!! Wie kommts??? 
Nach NZL will ich auch mal hin, muss ein schönes Fleckchen Erde sein...


----------



## tbird (6. Dezember 2008)

tbird schrieb:


> Werd hoffentlich heute oder morgen vormittag mal dazu kommen, die Trails zu testen. Ich Berichte dann!



so ... statusbericht von der heutigen tour: 

trails alle (!!) verdammt gut fahrbar, schnee / eisfrei, dafür schlammig wie nochmal was. 

gasman- und y-trail sind bei der witterung irgendwie geil 

wege im wald sind bissl vereist aber okay, feldwege draussen nur mit spikes fahrbar. 

aber schee wars heut 

joa .... und zwei fotos zur verdeutlichung der lage:

feldweg:
http://tbird-oc.de/divpics/Bikes/touren/tour_061208/iceway_900.jpg

trail:
http://tbird-oc.de/divpics/Bikes/touren/tour_061208/weg_900.jpg


----------



## chickenway-user (6. Dezember 2008)

tbird schrieb:


> so ... statusbericht von der heutigen tour:
> 
> trails alle (!!) verdammt gut fahrbar, schnee / eisfrei, dafür schlammig wie nochmal was.
> 
> ...



Danke.
Ich hoff mal das der Regen heut noch ein wenig Eis killt und werd mir das morgen nochmal angucken...


----------



## junkyjerk (6. Dezember 2008)

wie schauts bei euch eigentlich mit nem revival unseres fahrtechniktrainings aus? einmal die woche nur umsetzen, wheelie fahren und bunnyhops üben.. nur z.b.


----------



## dechfrax (6. Dezember 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> wie schauts bei euch eigentlich mit nem revival unseres fahrtechniktrainings aus? einmal die woche nur umsetzen, wheelie fahren und bunnyhops üben.. nur z.b.


Da wäre ich auf jeden Fall dabei, ich kann's gebrauchen

By the way: will morgen jemand fahren? Ich überlege, morgen vormittag zu starten. Vorausgesetzt, der Regen plattert nicht gleich beim Aufstehen gegen die Scheibe ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (6. Dezember 2008)

hallo leute,

morgen kommt wieder der hannes aus biberach, gegen 8:45uhr am hauptbahnhof treffen und dann ne schöne runde ins lautertal mit erweiterung...

wie schauts aus bei euch?


----------



## tbird (6. Dezember 2008)

ich könnte leider nur bis 11:00Uhr ... also fällts für mich wohl aus


----------



## junkyjerk (6. Dezember 2008)

warum? von 9-11 uhr sind auch 2 stunden.. also auf gehts.


----------



## chickenway-user (6. Dezember 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> wie schauts bei euch eigentlich mit nem revival unseres fahrtechniktrainings aus? einmal die woche nur umsetzen, wheelie fahren und bunnyhops üben.. nur z.b.



Da wär ich auch dabei. Der neue Bahnhof in Neu-Ulm scheint dafür ganz gut geeignet zu sein...

Morgen kann ich erst ab Mittags, vielleicht auch erst ab 3 oder so...
Aber ich bin auch nicht so motiviert. Werd dann vielleicht ne kleine Runde drehen.


----------



## wurmspecht (7. Dezember 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> hallo leute,
> wie schauts aus bei euch?



Ich gehe mal lieber laufen, hatte gestern ausreichend nasse Erlebnisse auf dem Rad und hier regnet es momentan wieder oder noch...viel Spaß Euch jedenfalls.


----------



## junkyjerk (7. Dezember 2008)

hier regnet es im moment mal nicht, ich nehm aber trotzdem gleich mal die regenjacke mit.

also dann...


----------



## junkyjerk (7. Dezember 2008)

so, wieder daheim: trails wie beschrieben nass, aber nicht gefroren. ein wenig rutschig wegen dem laub. ansonsten sind die anstiege und strassen fast eisfrei. hat also doch ein wenig getaut in der letzten zeit. hat spass gemacht mit hannes und andreas. hoffentlich bald wieder...


----------



## dechfrax (7. Dezember 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> so, wieder daheim: trails wie beschrieben nass, aber nicht gefroren. ein wenig rutschig wegen dem laub. ansonsten sind die anstiege und strassen fast eisfrei. hat also doch ein wenig getaut in der letzten zeit. hat spass gemacht mit hannes und andreas. hoffentlich bald wieder...


Exakt, war super heute, alles fahrbar! 
Das Bike ist schon wieder vom Fango befreit, jetzt geht's mit der Familie ins Bad Blau.


----------



## axx (7. Dezember 2008)

Überkommt euch auch manchmal so ein Gefühl der Neugier, wie wohl ein Biketeil von innen aussehen mag?





Der Shimstack, die Spielwiese für Fahrwerks-Tuner:




Bitte drückt mir die Daumen, dass ich das Teil wieder zusammenbekomme


----------



## carmin (7. Dezember 2008)

Du gehst das Auspacken aber schon sehr weihnachtlich an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dechfrax (7. Dezember 2008)

axx schrieb:


> Überkommt euch auch manchmal so ein Gefühl der Neugier, wie wohl ein Biketeil von innen aussehen mag?


Oohh ja, und ich bin immer heilfroh, wenn das Teil und ich so ein Experiment überlebt haben.



axx schrieb:


> Bitte drückt mir die Daumen, dass ich das Teil wieder zusammenbekomme


Ganz fest!!!

By the way: wieviel Shims hast Du denn jetzt rausgeschmissen?


----------



## junkyjerk (7. Dezember 2008)

@axx: was versprichst du dir vom zerlegen des dämpfers? willst du was tunen?


----------



## axx (7. Dezember 2008)

medc17 schrieb:


> By the way: wieviel Shims hast Du denn jetzt rausgeschmissen?



Ich bin gerade noch etwas auf der Suche nach Tipps. Hast du Erfahrung mit dem Thema?

@jj: ja. bin mit dem Ansprechverhalten ned zufrieden.


----------



## wurmspecht (8. Dezember 2008)

@axx: Du hast es echt getan !!!! 
Du könntest ja jetzt noch einen reversiven Bike-Adventskalender draus machen, wenn es 17 Teile sind, jeden Tag ein Teil wieder einbauen und am 24. ist der Dämpfer wieder komplett und Du kannst ihn Dir einen u.U. ganz "neuen" Dämpfer unter den Baum legen  - beantwortet aber die Frage nach den Shims auch nicht wirklich...


----------



## dechfrax (8. Dezember 2008)

axx schrieb:


> Hast du Erfahrung mit dem Thema?


Keine Erfahrung, nur hier und da etwas gelesen und gesehen. Soweit ich mich erinnere, funktionieren die Shims als Tellerfedern und geben je nach Federstärke mehr oder weniger Überströmquerschnitt für das Öl frei. Damit kannst Du also nur die Dämpfung verändern: weniger Shims = weniger Federkraft = größerer Überströmquerschnitt bei gleicher Druckdifferenz (also Kraft auf der Gabel). Ich vermute mal, Dir ist das Ansprechverhalten des Dämpfers zu ruppig?


----------



## junkyjerk (8. Dezember 2008)

wie schauts  die woche mit fahrtechniktraining aus? ich könnte morgen und am donnerstag. mittwoch hab ich weihnachtsfeier. bleibt nur die frage, wo ist es trocken?


----------



## HypnoKröte (8. Dezember 2008)

Hey Axx bohr  1 2 Shim.Löcher auf evtl verbessert sich dadruch das Ansprechverhalten.


----------



## junkyjerk (9. Dezember 2008)

@axx: na, bist du schon weiter gekommen mit deinem dämpfer? ich hätte ja ein wenig schiss, sowas zu zerlegen, vielleicht täte ich es nachher nicht wieder zusammen bekommen.


----------



## chickenway-user (9. Dezember 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> wie schauts  die woche mit fahrtechniktraining aus? ich könnte morgen und am donnerstag. mittwoch hab ich weihnachtsfeier. bleibt nur die frage, wo ist es trocken?



Ja, immer gern!
Donnerstag geh ich halt ins Kino, ab wann kannst du denn da? Dann könnten wir vorher noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (9. Dezember 2008)

@cwu: ich kann wahrscheinlich erst so gegen 18:30uhr oder 19:00uhr. dunkel ist es also auf jeden fall. ich schau mir nachmittags noch ne wohnung in blaustein/ herrlingen an.. hab dann gegen 17uhr noch nen geschäftlichen termin und weiss noch nicht, wie lange der dauert.


----------



## HypnoKröte (9. Dezember 2008)

Ey Jörg was meinst ?


----------



## chickenway-user (9. Dezember 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @cwu: ich kann wahrscheinlich erst so gegen 18:30uhr oder 19:00uhr. dunkel ist es also auf jeden fall. ich schau mir nachmittags noch ne wohnung in blaustein/ herrlingen an.. hab dann gegen 17uhr noch nen geschäftlichen termin und weiss noch nicht, wie lange der dauert.



Ah, ne. Um 19:00 müsst ich scho wieder weiter...

Aber nächste Woche sollten wir mal!


----------



## chickenway-user (9. Dezember 2008)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Ey Jörg was meinst ?




Hope, oder?


----------



## junkyjerk (9. Dezember 2008)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Ey Jörg was meinst ?



schön schwarz, musst du die noch selber zusammen setzen?


----------



## HypnoKröte (9. Dezember 2008)

Nee weißt doch bin Linkshänder bei sowas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (9. Dezember 2008)

aha, wer baut dir das teil denn wieder zusammen? sieht gut aus, hoffentlich tut sie auch endlich mal bremsen.


----------



## DJT (9. Dezember 2008)

Wer hätte denn mal Lust auf sowas:
http://vimeo.com/2407641


... oder doch lieber Weihnachstmarkt mit Glühwein und Feuerwurst 

Grüße DJT


----------



## junkyjerk (9. Dezember 2008)

@djt: das biken im schnee sieht ja ganz lustig aus. hier liegt (noch) nicht so viel schnee. aber was nicht ist, kann ja noch kommen. und glühwein und feuerwurst kann ich langsam nicht mehr sehen.


----------



## carmin (9. Dezember 2008)

DJT schrieb:


> Wer hätte denn mal Lust auf sowas:


Also nicht gerade im Tiefschnee, aber auf einer Skipiste würde ich sowas sehr gerne mal machen.  Allerdings hab ich keine Idee, wo in der Nähe von BB aus eine geeignete Piste wäre (von Ulm aus hätte man mal noch nach Immenstadt gehen können).  Vom fehlenden Schnee mal ganz abgesehen.  Na mal gucken, was der Winter noch so bringt...


----------



## DJT (9. Dezember 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> und glühwein und feuerwurst kann ich langsam nicht mehr sehen.



auwe, dann müssen wir ja was machen damit Du nicht zu digge wirst 

Tiefschnee muß ja nicht sein, ich find halt das Video ganz witzig
Vielleicht klappt ja sowas ähnliches mal (man stelle sich vor der große DJT als Yeti und der kleine jj als Reinhold Messner im Schneesturm)


----------



## junkyjerk (9. Dezember 2008)

hast du mich grade klein genannt???   ich bin mindestens mittelgross!


----------



## DJT (10. Dezember 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> hast du mich grade klein genannt???   ich bin mindestens mittelgross!



o.k. sorry!
ich vergaß: man sagt ja auch halbvoll, nicht halbleer
bist Du dann halbgroß? 

(für die Gemeinheiten bring ich beim nächsten mal dafür freiwillig den Kuchen o.k. )

Grüße DJT


----------



## junkyjerk (10. Dezember 2008)

@djt: entschuldigung angenommen. freu mich schon auf den kuchen. aber kaffee muss wieder mit. wochenende soll ja wieder besseres wetter kommen. aber da bin ich leider beim skifahren in oberstdorf. also hoffentlich bald wieder biken.


----------



## wurmspecht (11. Dezember 2008)

habs eben bis auf einen kurzen Abschnitt vor dem Räumdienst ins Büro geschafft, da lohnt sich das frühe Aufstehen  .....lalala, let ist snow, let it snow, let it snow


----------



## carmin (11. Dezember 2008)

vorne Spikes und hinten keine, da kommt das Hinterradversetzen auf dem Arbeitsweg so nebenbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbird (11. Dezember 2008)

hehehe ja das morgendliche fahren macht momentan sehr viel spass  

spikes OLÈ


----------



## junkyjerk (11. Dezember 2008)

hmpf, ich gurke anscheinend mal wieder als einziger ohne spikes durch die gegend... naja, so kann man wenigstens seine fall- und abrolltechnik trainieren. kann ja auch mal hilfreich sein...


----------



## tbird (11. Dezember 2008)

ehrlich, bei so einem wetter wÃ¼rd ich ohne spikes nicht mal mehr ein rad vor die tÃ¼re setzen. so teuer sind die ja auch nicht ... die Schwalbe ICE SPIKER PRO mit ned mal 700g / Mantel kosten keine 60â¬... 

Das sollte einem die SIcherheit und der Fahrspass bei so einem Wetter doch wert sein


----------



## chickenway-user (11. Dezember 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> hmpf, ich gurke anscheinend mal wieder als einziger ohne spikes durch die gegend... naja, so kann man wenigstens seine fall- und abrolltechnik trainieren. kann ja auch mal hilfreich sein...



Nein, nein, du bist nicht der einzige...
Geht doch einwandfrei, solang es nicht eisig ist. Endlich auch mal mit dem Fahrrad driften beim Gasgeben in der Kurve


----------



## kommando99 (11. Dezember 2008)

Ohne Spikes gehts doch wunderbar, zumindest in der Stadt. Gestern hab ich mir mal kurz überlegt neue Reifen aufzuziehen, weil sie sowieso unten waren (vielen Dank Mr. Glassplitter), aber am Ende ist skidden mit Slicks bei den Wetterbedingungen einfach zu geil. :x


----------



## junkyjerk (11. Dezember 2008)

ja in der stadt und im gelände gehts auch ohne slicks hervorragend, hab mich nur mal auf ner überfrorenen abschüssigen strasse lang gemacht, wenn einem das vorderrad plötzlich seitlich wegbricht, hat man kaum ne chance, nicht auf der gusche zu landen.

@kommando99: welche reifen willste denn kaufen?


----------



## kommando99 (11. Dezember 2008)

Für mein Fixie. Von Conti gibts die Top Contac Winter. Die haben keine richtigen Spikes, sondern irgendein spitzkantiges Granulat, dass nach kurzer Fahrzeit hervortritt - oder so ähnlich. Bin mir aber gar nicht sicher ob es dass in der passenden Dimension gibt. 

Aber wie gesagt: ohne gehts auch. Das einzige was mich gerade nervt ist, dass das Bike im Winter so schnell so dreckig wird...


----------



## chickenway-user (11. Dezember 2008)

kommando99 schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt: ohne gehts auch. Das einzige was mich gerade nervt ist, dass das Bike im Winter so schnell so dreckig wird...



Ist doch schön!


----------



## kommando99 (11. Dezember 2008)

Nicht bei meinem kleinen Gelben, das kann ich gar nicht haben.  Aber beim MTBs stimmts. Das muss dreckig; alles andere ist nicht gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (11. Dezember 2008)

MTB muss schlammig, Stadtrad dreckig, Rennrad zu Ebay. Fertig.


----------



## junkyjerk (11. Dezember 2008)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> MTB muss schlammig, Stadtrad dreckig, Rennrad zu Ebay. Fertig.



naja, das würd ich doch mal ein wenig abschwächen wollen, das "muss" würd ich durch "darf" ersetzen... aber gegen trocken und staubig hab ich auch nix.


----------



## dechfrax (11. Dezember 2008)

tbird schrieb:


> die Schwalbe ICE SPIKER PRO mit ned mal 700g / Mantel kosten keine 60â¬...


Bei bike-discount gibt's den Schwalbe zwar grade mal nicht, aber dafÃ¼r den Conti Spike Claw, und das fÃ¼r 35 Euronen. Damit bin ich ganz zufrieden. Trotzdem hab' ich gestern die anderthalbfache Zeit fÃ¼r den Heimweg gebraucht, vielleicht erkennt man, warum:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ein KÃ¶nigreich fÃ¼r eine Rohloff-Nabe!!!


----------



## junkyjerk (11. Dezember 2008)

wegen den schweren schutzblechen?


----------



## axx (12. Dezember 2008)

vielleicht auch wg dem Holzklotz am Hinterrad?


----------



## tbird (12. Dezember 2008)

Ach wer braucht eine Rohlloff?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (12. Dezember 2008)

gibt das nicht eine riesige Pfütze wenn du das Bike dann mit ins Büro nimmst?


----------



## tbird (12. Dezember 2008)

Das war ja gestern Abend 

Aber du hast recht ... im moment ist das etwas schlammig draussen. 

Darum: Handtücher + Gelber Sack unterm Bike -> Keine Pfütze


----------



## dechfrax (12. Dezember 2008)

tbird schrieb:


> Ach wer braucht eine Rohlloff?


Meinereiner hätte sich über eine Rohloff gefreut. Das Ritzelpaket war vereist, ständig rutschte die Kette durch.  Aber Dein Bike sieht auch gut nach Winter aus ...



junkyjerk schrieb:


> wegen den schweren schutzblechen?


Schwer? Besser Schutzblech als nass und verdreckt im Büro ankommen (wenns auch zugegeben ein optische Sünde ist).



			
				axx schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht auch wg dem Holzklotz am Hinterrad?


Pass' auf, was Du sagst, nichts gegen meinen selbstgebauten Fahrradständer!

Ich freu' mich schon auf's Wochenende. Bei der aktuellen Lawinenlage kommt Skitour nicht in Frage, also nutzen wir die Spikereifen!


----------



## carmin (12. Dezember 2008)

Nuja, auch der Rohloff-Kettenspanner kann vereisen, und dann rutscht die Kette ebenso.  Aber ein relativer Gewinn ist nicht zu leugnen   Kann derlei Versuche nur unterstützen.


----------



## chickenway-user (13. Dezember 2008)

Bei mir vereisen nur die Bremsen. Aber die sind ja nicht so wichtig


----------



## Aitschie (13. Dezember 2008)

Nicht nur Ulm hat Schnee, auch Oberfranken (auch wenns bei uns wohl bisschen weniger sein dürfte. Paar Bilder von der anstrengenden, aber schneereichen Tour heute:





So schön kanns im Wald sein: 





ohne Worte


----------



## junkyjerk (14. Dezember 2008)

so, ich bin auch wieder daheim, war übers wochenende in oberstdorf beim skifahren. bestes wetter! aber ich will irgendwie wieder sommer haben und biken gehen bei sonnenschein.


----------



## Aitschie (14. Dezember 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> ...und biken gehen bei sonnenschein.



Hatten wir heute  Musst mal hierher kommen, war heute mit den Pegnitzern unterwegs. Die haben ein Bikerevier, allererste Sahne  

Auf den Ruinen der Burg Hollenberg: 





Am Abend:


----------



## junkyjerk (15. Dezember 2008)

so, heute urlaub 2009 in finale ligure gebucht. sind bisher 10mann/frauen, haben aber noch platz. also falls noch jemand vom 13.-20.06.2009 nix besseres vorhat, mitkommen?


----------



## DJT (15. Dezember 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> so, heute urlaub 2009 in finale ligure gebucht. sind bisher 10mann/frauen, haben aber noch platz. also falls noch jemand vom 13.-20.06.2009 nix besseres vorhat, mitkommen?




bis wann mußt des wissen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (15. Dezember 2008)

@djt: bis 5min vor der abfahrt?  nee im ernst, wir haben 2 zimmer, wo jeweils noch 2 betten frei wären, wenn man nix dagegen hat, im wohnzimmer auf ner schlafcouch zu pennen. aber du hast wirklich noch zeit, dir das ganze zu überlegen.


----------



## chickenway-user (17. Dezember 2008)

Überlebt  (45min)


----------



## wurmspecht (17. Dezember 2008)

dann bin ich ja froh!


----------



## tbird (17. Dezember 2008)

So leute, ich bin auch wieder einigermaßen unter den lebenden, nach der Aktion am Sonntag bin ich heute zum ersten mal wieder aufm Bike in die Firma gefahren. 

Was passiert ist? Einfach mal lesen, sich wundern, ärgern:

http://www.eyeonspot.com/2008/12/15/badevergnugen-endet-in-der-notaufnahme


----------



## junkyjerk (17. Dezember 2008)

holy shit!!! gute besserung, wie gehts deinem fuss denn? wenn das bekannt ist und niemand macht was dagegen, solltest du überlegen, hier rechtliche schritte einzuleiten.


----------



## tbird (17. Dezember 2008)

meinem fuss gehts mittlerweile wieder recht ordentlich. lediglich n bissl angeschwolln isser noch. schmerzen sind akzeptabel (wie mans halt nimmt ...)

ich hatte am montag ein gespräch mit gem geschätftsführer. ich habe ihm dabei meine forderungen (rutsche sanieren, schmerzensgeld bzw aufwandsentschädigung) bekannt gegeben. er wollte sich die woche noch melden, mal schaun was da rauskommt. 

sollte er nicht zufriedenstellend reagieren wird das ganze incl. zeugenaussagen und anderen informationen einem anwalt übergeben.


----------



## junkyjerk (17. Dezember 2008)

richtig so... na dann nochmal gute besserung und ein schönes schmerzensgeld hoffentlich


----------



## tbird (17. Dezember 2008)

vielen dank... auch wenn ich nicht an eine gütliche einigung mit dem bad blau rechne ...


----------



## gasman (17. Dezember 2008)

gute besserung.
schmerzensgeld kommt nicht viel rum bei so was. ich persönlich halte es auch für eine gesellschaftliche fehlentwicklung für jeden sch.. einen anwalt einzuschalten. das lebensrisiko bleibt einfach bestehen und damit auch das ausrutschrisiko. 
irgendwie kommt es mir schon komisch vor, wenn leute, die wie wir mit protektoren den berg runterbrettern ein geschiss machen wegen einer schnittwunde und ein paar stichen. wenn weiter nix passiert ist als das, kann man doch eigentlich ganz froh sein. 
viel wichtiger ist, dass die wunde jetzt gut heilt. ausserdem sei froh, dass dein rad nicht dabei war. wär schade gewesen, wenn dem was passiert wäre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (17. Dezember 2008)

einerseits, andererseits...

Ein allzu übermütiges Geltendmachen solcher Ansprüche zieht oft unsinnige Verbote oder den Abbau von Angeboten nach sich.  Wenn andererseits, wie tbird beschreibt, bei Prüfungen schuldhaft geschlampt und eine Unfallgefahr in Kauf genommen worden sein sollte, wäre es auch im Sinne künftiger Opfer, da tätig zu werden.  Wo die Wahrheit liegt, kann man wohl nur vor Ort entscheiden.


----------



## tbird (17. Dezember 2008)

mir ist es wurscht um den schnitt, der heilt gut und tut nicht wirklich sehr weh. 

ich will nur, dass diese rutsche sicher wird. und das ist einfach mit ein paar antirutsch-matten (so bitumendinger mit sand drauf) machbar. das kann mir doch keiner erzählen dass die rutsche so in dem zustand vom tüv abenommen wurde. 

DARUM gehts mir. nicht um das schmerzensgeld.


----------



## wurmspecht (18. Dezember 2008)

Kann das einerseits und das andererseits nachvollziehen, allerdings muss ich dabei an an einen Kollegen denken, der im letzten halben Jahr 2 Autofahrer angezeigt hat, die ihm als Radfahrer die Vorfahrt in einem Verkehrskreisel auf dem Rad-und Fußgängerüberweg genommen haben (gut, hier ist nichts passiert), um sie auf diesem Weg zu zwingen, sich bei ihm zu entschuldigen. Und dann regt er sich noch auf, wenn er in seiner Arbeitszeit vor Gericht geladen wird. 
Stellt sich die Frage, ob sich eine derartiger Aufwand und Nervenaufreibung wirklich lohnt.


----------



## tbird (18. Dezember 2008)

Darum ja erstmal das aussergerichtliche Gespräch.

Und ja, mir ist die Gesundheit der Leute (nennt mich sozial ...) und die Sicherheit einer solchen Anlage viel wert. Wenn nur EINER durch meine Anstrengungen davor bewahrt werden kann, sein Badevergnügen anschliessend in der Notaufnahme ausklingen zu lassen, haben sind alle Nervenaufreibungen gelohnt.

aber ich sag mal: THEMAWECHSEL, hier gehts ums biken! Und das hat heut morgen bei neugraupel auf den Straßen (und bei mir im Bart ...) recht viel spass gemacht


----------



## Treeman (18. Dezember 2008)

@JJ.. Hey, Danke erstmal für die Einladung, aber vielleicht zunächst zur Planung der näheren Zukunft ;-)

Was planst du/ ihr denn am Samstag?
Das Wetter soll nicht brillant werden, aber das hängt bekanntlich auch nur davon ab bei welchem Wetterdienst man schaut..

LG Hannes


----------



## junkyjerk (18. Dezember 2008)

@treeman: ich fahre samstag morgen schon zu meinen eltern. komme erst am sonntag drauf wieder.

@all: vielleicht nimmt ja einer von euch den hannes mit auf tour, wenn ihr am samstag fahren gehen solltet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurmspecht (18. Dezember 2008)

Alternativprogramm zum Biken am Samstag: ein Langlauf- oder Skatetag im Tannheimer Tal , bis jetzt sind Milan und ich dabei.


----------



## axx (18. Dezember 2008)

Bei uns auf dem Firmengelände hat sich heute wohl schon der Weihnachtsmann herumgetrieben: Bei den Fahrradständern hing ein Päärchen Minion DH 2.8", mit einem Zettel "zu verschenken" dran. Da hab ich doch gleich mal beherzt zugegriffen


----------



## Aitschie (18. Dezember 2008)

axx schrieb:


> Bei uns auf dem Firmengelände hat sich heute wohl schon der Weihnachtsmann herumgetrieben: Bei den Fahrradständern hing ein Päärchen Minion DH 2.8", mit einem Zettel "zu verschenken" dran. Da hab ich doch gleich mal beherzt zugegriffen



Wo arbeitest du nochmal??? Da muss ich auch anfangen...  schönes Geschenk.

Mein Alternativprogramm am Samstag: Skitour in den Alpen. Und Sonntag will ich endlich mal auf den Ulmer Weihnachtsmarkt!


----------



## chickenway-user (18. Dezember 2008)

2,8? Ich dachte die gibts nur in 2,7...

@tbird: mein Bart ist jetzt ja weg, und ich vermiss ihn. Bei dem Wetter ist das immer lustig...

@Treeman: Ich hab bis jetzt Samstag noch nichts vor, und eigentlich auch nicht so viel Zeit. Aber ne kleine Runde würde schon gehen... Was würdest du denn gern machen?


----------



## kupfermark (18. Dezember 2008)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Alternativprogramm zum Biken am Samstag: ein Langlauf- oder Skatetag im Tannheimer Tal , bis jetzt sind Milan und ich dabei.



Ausprobieren würd ich das schon gerne mal, habs noch nie gemacht und dementsprechend keine Ausrüstung. Kann man dort Schuhe und Skier mieten?


----------



## carmin (19. Dezember 2008)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> 2,8? Ich dachte die gibts nur in 2,7...


bestimmt ne Fälschung aus China


----------



## wurmspecht (19. Dezember 2008)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Ausprobieren würd ich das schon gerne mal, habs noch nie gemacht und dementsprechend keine Ausrüstung. Kann man dort Schuhe und Skier mieten?



Du hast da sicher Talent dafür, ich schicke Dir mal eine Adresse, wo man was leihen kann. Das Gute ist, dass Du jemanden dabei hättest, der Dir das Langlaufen zeigt oder das Skaten, wie Du magst. 
@carmin und axx: was hat denn der grüne Haken bei Euch zu bedueten, Ihr seid identifiziert???-Hat man Euch denn gesucht?


----------



## Treeman (19. Dezember 2008)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> 2,8? Ich dachte die gibts nur in 2,7...
> 
> @Treeman: Ich hab bis jetzt Samstag noch nichts vor, und eigentlich auch nicht so viel Zeit. Aber ne kleine Runde würde schon gehen... Was würdest du denn gern machen?



Hey cickenway-user.. ich dacht so an 2,5 bis max 3,5 Stunden und die
tendenziell eher vormittags; was meinst du, bzw. was hattest du geplant?!


----------



## axx (19. Dezember 2008)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> 2,8? Ich dachte die gibts nur in 2,7...



Hast natürlich recht. Habs gestern bei Dunkelheit nicht lesen können, und hab den Weihnachtsmann vertraut. Der scheint sich mit diesen komischen Geländefahrrädern aber nicht so auszukennen...


----------



## junkyjerk (19. Dezember 2008)

btm? biketainmoun-reifen? lol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbird (19. Dezember 2008)

drogen-reifen  

jaja da sieht mans mal wieder *ggg* alle nur am kiffen -.-


----------



## carmin (19. Dezember 2008)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> @carmin und axx: was hat denn der grüne Haken bei Euch zu bedueten, Ihr seid identifiziert???-Hat man Euch denn gesucht?


Hm, wüsste nicht, was ich angestellt hätte 

Man erfährt mehr, wenn man auf den grünen Haken klickt.  Funktioniert aber nicht bei axx.  Wahrscheinlich hat er da auch so ne Fälschung aus China


----------



## junkyjerk (19. Dezember 2008)

geil, 5â¬ gespart, einfach den grÃ¼nen haken in das benutzerbild integriert, fertsch...


----------



## dechfrax (19. Dezember 2008)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Mein Alternativprogramm am Samstag: Skitour in den Alpen.


Ich will morgen auch in den Schnee, tendenziell aber eher Piste und Gelände, zwecks Gewöhnung an die Bretter.
Wo wolltest Du denn hin?


----------



## chickenway-user (19. Dezember 2008)

Treeman schrieb:


> Hey cickenway-user.. ich dacht so an 2,5 bis max 3,5 Stunden und die
> tendenziell eher vormittags; was meinst du, bzw. was hattest du geplant?!



Genau das. Also eher die 3,5... 
Richtung Blautal/Lautertal/Hochsträß? Wo sollen wir uns denn treffen, weil ich bin schon in Söflingen? 10:00?


Ahjo, ich wollt den Winter mal mit Skitouren gehen anfangen. Kann mir einer von euch da mal zeigen worauf man aufpassen muss und so?


----------



## bax75 (19. Dezember 2008)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Ahjo, ich wollt den Winter mal mit Skitouren gehen anfangen. Kann mir einer von euch da mal zeigen worauf man aufpassen muss und so?



Servus! Bin auch dabei mich da ranzutasten. Ich mach Anfang Januar einen Anfängerkurs bei Oberstdorf. Hätte aber auch immer Interesse an (technisch) leichten Touren, wenn sich jemand erbarmt mich mitzunehmen. Dieses Wochenende kann ich aber leider nicht...


----------



## axx (19. Dezember 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> Man erfährt mehr, wenn man auf den grünen Haken klickt.  Funktioniert aber nicht bei axx.



Pff. Wenn man auf meinen grünen Haken klickt erfährt man sehr wohl mehr über mich


----------



## chickenway-user (19. Dezember 2008)

bax75 schrieb:


> Servus! Bin auch dabei mich da ranzutasten. Ich mach Anfang Januar einen Anfängerkurs bei Oberstdorf. Hätte aber auch immer Interesse an (technisch) leichten Touren, wenn sich jemand erbarmt mich mitzunehmen. Dieses Wochenende kann ich aber leider nicht...



Erzähl mal was davon, dann! Weisst du schon was alles Kursinhalt sein wird? Wer bietet den an? Wie teuer?

So bald kann ich auch noch nicht, muss mir erst noch meine Ausrüstung bauen.


----------



## wurmspecht (20. Dezember 2008)

Schneeschuhgänger gibt es hier keine, wenn wir schon dabei sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (20. Dezember 2008)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Schneeschuhgänger gibt es hier keine, wenn wir schon dabei sind?



..ich hab immer Schneeschuhe an (Schuhgröße 46)


----------



## britta-ox (20. Dezember 2008)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Ahjo, ich wollt den Winter mal mit Skitouren gehen anfangen. Kann mir einer von euch da mal zeigen worauf man aufpassen muss und so?


http://www.alpenverein-biberach.de/
Ich würd dir empfehlen, erst die "Grundlagen des Skibergsteigens" zu erlernen und dann ein paar Touren mitzugehen.
Die können dir ganz super die theoretischen Grundlagen für ne Tour vermitteln, was echt interessant ist und dir auch beim Mitgehen ein gutes Gefühl gibt, weil du mit nem ganz anderen Bewusstsein gehst. Spaß macht der Kurs zudem.
Die Technik des Bergaufgehens ist nicht schwierig. Das kannst du dir zeigen lassen, wenn du mal mitgehst. 

Die bieten nen ähnlichen Kompaktkurs an einem WE an:
http://www.alpinschule.de/winter200809/ausbildung/sicherheitswochenende/index.php
vielleicht ist das sogar der, den bax macht?


----------



## Aitschie (20. Dezember 2008)

@ cwu und bax: wenn ihr einigermaßen gut abseits der Piste fahren könnt, dann sind Skitouren kein Problem, die Kondition habt ihr eh schon. Bei mir wars genauso: immer Piste gefahren und dann haben mich meine Eltern mitgenommen. Das war vor 5 Jahren, seitdem jährlich vll. 3-5 Skitouren. 
Was ich aber empfehle: IMMER mit Führer gehen!!! Ich bin meist mit den Führern im DAV Ulm unterwegs (Ulm hat ja gleich 3 Sektionen: die Ulmer, die 46er vom SSV und die Neu-Ulmer)

@medc17: wir waren heute am Riedberger Horn. Windig wars und sehr viel Schneefall!!! Die nächsten Tage rate ich von Skitouren dringend ab!!! Lawinenwarnstufe 1 (wohl gestern abend gemeldet) ist nicht, wir habens getestet...


----------



## bax75 (20. Dezember 2008)

Also ich hab mir diesen Kurs ausgekuckt: http://www.bergsportschule.com/Wint...ourenkurs-in-Oberstdorf-091-1112009::247.html


----------



## kommando99 (20. Dezember 2008)

Für das Wochenende vom 9.-11. in Oberstdorf? Nachdem meine Tour über Silvester in Andermatt nicht zustande kommen wird, bin ich auf der Suche nach ner Alternative. Und so ein Änfängerkurs wäre, gaube ich, gar nicht mal so schlecht. Muss ja nicht alles learning by doing sein...


----------



## dechfrax (20. Dezember 2008)

Aitschie schrieb:


> @medc17: wir waren heute am Riedberger Horn. Windig wars und sehr viel Schneefall!!! Die nächsten Tage rate ich von Skitouren dringend ab!!! Lawinenwarnstufe 1 (wohl gestern abend gemeldet) ist nicht, wir habens getestet...


War heute in Lech 
Null Sicht, white out, aber dafür jede Menge Powder, selbst auf der Piste. Lawinenwarnstufe 3 ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (21. Dezember 2008)

so, mein neuseelandaufenthalt hat sich erledigt, wird auf feb.-juni 2010 verschoben. es kann also die rennplanung 2009 beginnen.

auf meiner liste stehen schonmal folgende rennen:

1. salzkammergut-trophy: 109km oder vielleicht wieder die 209km?
2. ebm seiffen oder keiler: leider beide am selben termin
3. 24h in chemnitz oder münchen

wer fährt noch rennen von euch?


----------



## kupfermark (21. Dezember 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> so, mein neuseelandaufenthalt hat sich erledigt, wird auf feb.-juni 2010 verschoben. es kann also die rennplanung 2009 beginnen.
> 
> auf meiner liste stehen schonmal folgende rennen:
> 
> ...



*Juni:*
Während Chemnitz oder München bist Du doch in Finale, oder? 
Ich war dieses Jahr eigentlich ganz froh, daß ich meinen Bike-Urlaub wegen Chemnitz dann doch nicht verkürzen mußte. War so wesentlich entspannter. 

Am 28.06. wär auch noch Frammersbach (zeitgleich mit Erbach Triathlon...)

*Juli:*
Für die Trophy 09 bin ich angemeldet.

*August:*
Ich find halt die Anfahrt zum EBM schon heftig, andererseits wollt ich schon mal was neues ausprobieren. 

Neustadt a d Weinstr. soll doch auch ganz gut sein, ist mitte August

Die schweizer Klassiker im August stehen auch noch auf meiner todo-Liste: Eiger Bike Challenge Grindelwald, Nationalpark Bike Marathon Scoul oder Grand Raid Cristalp Verbier wären sicher auch mal schön.

Aber solange mein Sommerurlaub noch nicht fest geplant ist, gehen erstmal keine weiteren Anmeldungen mehr raus.


----------



## junkyjerk (21. Dezember 2008)

kupfermark schrieb:


> *Juni:*
> Während Chemnitz oder München bist Du doch in Finale, oder?
> Ich war dieses Jahr eigentlich ganz froh, daß ich meinen Bike-Urlaub wegen Chemnitz dann doch nicht verkürzen mußte. War so wesentlich entspannter.
> 
> ...



stimmt, bis 20.06. bin ich noch in finale... das wird also nichts mit chemnitz. wegen den schweizer rennen juckts mich auch mal.. sollten wir mal in ruhe drüber reden, wann und wo. neustadt steht auch auf meiner liste. also noch einiges zu tun wegen der rennplanung.


----------



## Aitschie (21. Dezember 2008)

Rennplanung siehe Signatur. Die hat sich gefestigt, bin überall außer Chemnitz bereits gemeldet. Schade, dass ihr dort wohl nicht am Start seid... 
Frammersbach hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, zahlt auf der Langstrecke übrigens die Uni (die Uni Bayreuth sogar teilweise auch die Reisekosten )! 
Werde ansonsten noch das eine oder andere Rennen in Oberfranken fahren...


----------



## chickenway-user (21. Dezember 2008)

I werd wieder bei Schlaflosimsattel mitfahren...

Ansonsten mal schauen. Vielleicht noch was, vielleicht auch nicht. Achja, bei den 24h in M werd ich wohl anwesend sein aber nicht fahren.


----------



## kupfermark (21. Dezember 2008)

24h Regau würde mich auch noch reizen. Und da am liebsten 3er oder 4er Staffel.


----------



## junkyjerk (21. Dezember 2008)

link zu regau?


----------



## kupfermark (21. Dezember 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> link zu regau?



http://www.zero-mtb.com/


----------



## Aitschie (21. Dezember 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> link zu regau?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THX! Ich bin dort mal wieder im Zweier unterwegs. Bin mal gespannt, das Rennen muss die letzten Jahre immer recht interessant gewesen sein. Gibts auch schöne Videos von love und bei Meldung bis Sylvester (Zahlung 07.Jänner) sparst 25% !

Edit: Ich hab verstanden Videos einzufügen 
[YT="Regau 2006 Pt.1"]JIQa9fcXARY&feature=channel[/YT] [YT=Regau 2006 Pt.2]EBvbQjXA-RA&NR=1[/YT]


----------



## junkyjerk (21. Dezember 2008)

also mark, ich hab lust auf regau, sollen wir es anpacken? medc17? bist du auch dabei, dann sind wir schon zu dritt, zu zweit ist mir zu stressig, da sieht man seinen bikekumpel ja nur beim wechseln, das ist mir zu wenig. so wie in geislingen zu dritt ist super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dechfrax (21. Dezember 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> medc17? bist du auch dabei, dann sind wir schon zu dritt, zu zweit ist mir zu stressig, da sieht man seinen bikekumpel ja nur beim wechseln, das ist mir zu wenig. so wie in geislingen zu dritt ist super.


Jepp, klingt gut. Wollen wir das anstellen von Chemnitz/München angehen oder zusätzlich?


----------



## kupfermark (21. Dezember 2008)

Wird anstatt CH/M in Angriff genommen, weil Urlaub vor geht.

Jau, ich wär in Regau dabei. Von mir aus kömmer uns anmelden, solangs noch billig ist. Ich hoff, das diesmal nix dazwischen kommt.


----------



## junkyjerk (21. Dezember 2008)

@medc17, kupfermark: alles klar, bitte pm an mich mit euren daten, dann meld ich uns an. ok?


----------



## Aitschie (22. Dezember 2008)

Juppie, wenn schon nicht direkt gegeneinander, dann doch wenigstens bei der gleichen Veranstaltung am Start. Freu mich drauf!


----------



## kupfermark (22. Dezember 2008)

Ich freu mich auch schon drauf! Ich werds Anfang Juni mit dem Bike eh noch nicht so krachen lassen können, von daher find ichs nicht so schlimm, wenn wir nicht gegeneinander fahren können 

Jetzt geht erstmal das Weihnachtsgefutter- und gefahre los, dann kann von mir aus das neue Jahr kommen.
Schöne Feiertage euch allen!


----------



## MilanL (23. Dezember 2008)

langsam vorbereite ich mich auf Heimreise... wünsche schöne Weinachtsfeiertage und hoffe wir werden uns wieder im 2009 treffen.


----------



## dechfrax (23. Dezember 2008)

MilanL schrieb:


> wünsche schöne Weinachtsfeiertage und hoffe wir werden uns wieder im 2009 treffen.


Dir auch ein Frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr!


----------



## junkyjerk (24. Dezember 2008)

@all: ich wünsche allen ein schönes fest und ein paar schöne stunden im kreise eurer familien. kommt gesund durch die feiertage und ich freue mich auf ein wiedersehen im neuen jahr.


----------



## britta-ox (24. Dezember 2008)

Ich wünsch euch allen auch schöne Tage mit euren Lieben und freu mich euch im nächsten Jahr wiederzusehen!

Wer am 30.12. noch nix vor hat, kann sich DJT,mir und meinem WP-Team gerne anschließen. Sind total nette Jungs aus der Tübinger/Reutlinger Nachbarschaft.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=304254
post#589


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (24. Dezember 2008)

Auch von mir: schöne und erholsame Feiertage euch allen, viel Zeit mit den Liebsten und das eine oder andere kleine Geschenkchen!


----------



## DJT (24. Dezember 2008)

Ich wünsch Euch auch allen schöne Feiertage mit Euren Familien und hoffe ihr rutsch gut ins nächste Jahr, in dem wir hoffentlich wieder ein paar schöne Toren zusammen drehen werden! 

Viele Grüße DJT


----------



## kommando99 (24. Dezember 2008)

Für die, die es noch nicht kennen :x. 








Schöne Feiertage wünsche ich allen zusammen!


----------



## Treeman (25. Dezember 2008)

2nd attempt

Hey Ulmer-Tourer,

das Wetter ist weiter erbärmlich und es bedarf wirklich etwas Dreistigkeit überhaupt zu fragen, aber hätte jemand spontan Lust morgen von Ulm aus ne Runde zu drehen?

LG aus Biberach


----------



## wurmspecht (25. Dezember 2008)

Nett, dass Du das ansprichst, ich hätte mich nicht getraut zu fragen bei der derzeitigen Matschlage. Wann wolltest Du denn fahren?


----------



## Treeman (25. Dezember 2008)

mh.. tendenziell eigentlich am liebsten vormittags; ich könnte um 9.45 Uhr zum Beispiel am HBF sein, gerne aber auch schon etwas früher.
Was hattest du dir ungefähr vorgestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kommando99 (25. Dezember 2008)

Boah, ich saß auch schon lange nicht mehr auf meinem MTB. Teils wegen Matschwetter, teils aus Bequemlichkeit :x
Morgen ist dafür aber aufsteigen angesagt - endlich mal wieder. Wird aber eher gemütlich: ca. 3h und Abfahrt um halb neuen -> sogar Zeit zum frühstücken.

Hatte nur Glück, dass mir der Klamser am Mittwoch Vormittag noch schnell n' paar Touren-Ski eingestellt hat.

Euch viel Spaß, sei es beim biken, touren gehen, oder "regenerieren".


----------



## wurmspecht (28. Dezember 2008)

Hat hier zufällig morgen jemand Lust und Zeit auf eine Runde?


----------



## dechfrax (28. Dezember 2008)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Hat hier zufällig morgen jemand Lust und Zeit auf eine Runde?


 Lust schon, zuallererst muss ich aber mal die Erkältung los sein. Keine Ahnung, ob ich morgen wieder einsatzbereit bin.
Was hast Du vor, schon eine Idee?


----------



## junkyjerk (29. Dezember 2008)

ein hallo an alle, ich bin auch wieder in ulm. nach meiner weihnachts-eltern-besuch-gurkerei mit mehr als 2000km auf der strasse will ich endlich wieder aufs rad. ich kann am mittwoch gleich früh durchstarten, muss leider montag und dienstag arbeiten. quasi ne 2008-abschlusstour.


----------



## wurmspecht (29. Dezember 2008)

medc17 schrieb:


> Lust schon, zuallererst muss ich aber mal die Erkältung los sein. Keine Ahnung, ob ich morgen wieder einsatzbereit bin.
> Was hast Du vor, schon eine Idee?



na, dann mal gute Besserung. Keine Ahnung wohin, ich dachte , erst mal Richtung Blaubeuren und dann je nachdem. 

Die Mittwochidee von Dir, junkyjerk fänd ich jedenfalls auch sehr reizvoll.


----------



## dechfrax (29. Dezember 2008)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wohin, ich dachte , erst mal Richtung Blaubeuren und dann je nachdem.


Wie sieht's heute früh aus? Am besten gleich, die Zwangspause war so lang ... 



wurmspecht schrieb:


> Die Mittwochidee von Dir, junkyjerk fänd ich jedenfalls auch sehr reizvoll.


Jepp, da bin ich wahrscheinlich auch dabei.


----------



## junkyjerk (29. Dezember 2008)

au mann, ich kanns kaum erwarten, hoffentlich ist es nicht allzu kalt, aber egal. ich will radeln. wann sollen wir am mittwoch starten? gegen vormittag schon oder erst mittag rum? würde auch nach blaubeuren wollen und mich dann dort austoben.


----------



## wurmspecht (29. Dezember 2008)

Hab heute morgen nicht mehr reingeschaut, sorry . 

Ja, wie wäre es gleich am Mittwoch früh, dann wär noch Platz nach hinten raus ...Würdest Du vielleicht die Oberkochen-Tour noch finden, junkyjerk? Wär mal ne nette Abwechslung und bei den momentanen Verhältnissen geradezu optimal, oder?


----------



## junkyjerk (29. Dezember 2008)

oberkochen? war das nicht im allgäu? ich wollte bei der kälte nicht unbedingt mehr als 20km von zuhause weg. wollte richtung blaubeuren und dann da die trails abfahren. zurück über y-weg und herrlingen nach ulm. oder vielleicht doch wieder mal nach geislingen?


----------



## carmin (29. Dezember 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> oberkochen? war das nicht im allgäu?


Für wurmspecht ist das kein Problem ;-))

scnr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kommando99 (29. Dezember 2008)

Hab ich das richtig mitbekommen, dass Ihr für Mittwoch was plant? Ich wäre dabei.


----------



## junkyjerk (30. Dezember 2008)

das hast du richtig mitbekommen, ich krieg immer mehr lust auf geislingen, aber mal schauen, wofür sich die mehrheit entscheidet.


----------



## wurmspecht (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich weiß nicht, ob es ein Oberkochen im Allgäu gibt, ich jedenfalls meinte das Oberkochen Richtung Aalen, ich schicke Dir mal 3 Links, was ich meinte. Aber völlig wurst, Geislingen ist auch klasse .


----------



## junkyjerk (30. Dezember 2008)

treffpunkt morgen 10uhr an der brücke. wer kommt? 

ich wollte nach blaubeuren, gasmantrail, dann kreuztrail, weilertrail, über höhentrail wieder nach blaubeuren zurück, sonderbuch, vielleicht noch rusenschlosstrail und dann sonderbuch, y-weg, lautertal und zurück nach ulm.

was sagt ihr?


----------



## wurmspecht (30. Dezember 2008)

Hauptsache fahren, ich komme morgen.


----------



## kommando99 (30. Dezember 2008)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Hauptsache fahren, ich komme morgen.


----------



## tbird (30. Dezember 2008)

hört sich gut an. wenn ich das problem mit meinen abgefrorenen zehen trotz 2 paar socken + überschuhe noch in den griff bekomme, bin ich dabei!


----------



## kommando99 (30. Dezember 2008)

Oh Gott das kenn ich. Zwar nicht immer aber oft habe ich total kalte Gliedmaßen, unabhängig von der Umgebungstemperatur. Meistens an den Händen, im Winter verstärkt auch an den Zehen. Das kann ziemlich nerven..


----------



## kuehndahl (30. Dezember 2008)

Hallo liebe Radler,

Wenn ihr mal Lust auf die etwas andere Art von Mointainbike habt, dann kommt doch einfach zur Drei Königsfahrradfuchsjagd nach Schnürpflingen. Für diejenigen, denen Fahrradfuchsjagd kein Begriff ist noch folgendes. Der Fuchs legt eine Strecke, die er mit Zeichen  markiert (z.B. Sägemehl, oder Bänder). An einer Kreuzung ist diese Markierung jedoch noch nicht direkt erkennbar; also bleibt nichts über als reinfahren und dann mal schauen. Wenn was kommt dann gehts weiter, wenn nicht, dann wars der falsche Weg. Die Strecke geht über Wege, Wiesen, kleine Trampelpfade oder auch mal durchs Unterholz.

Start ist am 6. Januar 2009 um 10.30 Uhr,  wie letztes Jahr auch 

Islandpferdehof Weihungstal, 
Im Brühl 6, 
89194 Schnürpflingen. 

ca. 15 km südliche Ulm

Also, warm anziehen, gute Reifen drauf und los gehts. Der Fuchs ist bei jedem Wetter unterwegs und scheut auch nicht, wie das letzte Jahr zeigte, wenn mal etwas Eis auf den Wegen die Fahrt technisch anspruchsvoller gestaltet. 


Bitte die Info weitersagen, Danke.


Also bis dann und vielleicht sieht man sich ja noch vorher auf der Fuchsjagd morgen an Sylvester in Mindelheim. Start ist um 10.30 Uhr in dern Nähe vom Wertstoffhof im Norden von Mindelheim. 

Gruß
Martin Glanz-Kühndahl

07346/922412

Oder 

0170/31 333 25


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (31. Dezember 2008)

also gut, dann sind schonmal zu dritt, wenn tbird noch kommt sogar zu viert. ich freu mich. bis um 10uhr an der brücke.


----------



## chickenway-user (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin ja grad krank und kann nicht so richtig und in Ulm bin ich sowiso nicht, aber ich will euch trotzdem mal ein paar Sonnenstrahlen vorbeischicken:


----------



## junkyjerk (31. Dezember 2008)

super bild...


----------



## wurmspecht (31. Dezember 2008)

wow, das ist ja mal wieder ein geniales Bild!!!
Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## dechfrax (31. Dezember 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> also gut, dann sind schonmal zu dritt, wenn tbird noch kommt sogar zu viert. ich freu mich. bis um 10uhr an der brücke.


Moin, moin,
ich bin noch nicht wieder 100%ig fit, aber trotzdem dabei.

Shice, ist das kalt hier ...


----------



## junkyjerk (31. Dezember 2008)

hab mich auch grad ein wenig erschrocken, wie kalt es hier ist, aber in blaubeuren soll es heute mittag 0 bis +1°c haben, da können wir dann wieder auftauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (31. Dezember 2008)

Mir gehts genau wie Julian: habe mir über Weihnachten ne schöne Erkältung eingefangen  (tolles Geschenk meines Cousins)! Dabei hat es gerade so geniales Bikewetter 

Wünsche euch allen nen guten Rutsch, schießt und feiert schön und ein gutes Bikejahr 2009.


----------



## junkyjerk (31. Dezember 2008)

so, wieder daheim nach einer saugeilen, aber auch kalten biketour zu 6. einfach schön war´s. hoffentlich bald wieder.


----------



## tbird (31. Dezember 2008)

Bin ebenfalls wieder daheim! Nach 62km und ~1100hm ... saugeil wars  


//edit: tourlog:






Einen guten Rutsch wünsche ich noch allen! Auf eine Unfallfreie Saison 2009!


----------



## Aitschie (1. Januar 2009)

*!!!Erster in 2009!!!* 

@tbird: wars denn zwischendrin mal so warm, dass die Temperatur gleich auf fast 10° gestiegen ist?


----------



## kupfermark (1. Januar 2009)

Und ich bin der erste, der dieses Jahr schon gepunktet hat 

Wünsch euch auch ein schönes neues verletzungsfreies und defektarmes 2009!

So ein Temperatur-Peak entsteht, wenn man z.B. am Kreuz bei Blaubeuren vor der Abfahrt noch ne Pause macht und das Bike in der Sonne liegt, stimmts?


----------



## dechfrax (1. Januar 2009)

kupfermark schrieb:


> So ein Temperatur-Peak entsteht, wenn man z.B. am Kreuz bei Blaubeuren vor der Abfahrt noch ne Pause macht und das Bike in der Sonne liegt, stimmts?


Recht hast Du:


----------



## Aitschie (1. Januar 2009)

Entstehen da so krasse Spitzentemperaturen??? Krass  hätte ich nicht gedacht... 
Will auch mal wieder punkten, das Rumgehocke geht mir langsam auf die Nerven!


----------



## wurmspecht (1. Januar 2009)

Wär schon mal witzig, wenn man auch den Bluzuckerspiegel neben dem Höhenprofil und der Temperatur abbilden könnte, gerade gestern wäre das interessant gewesen...


----------



## DJT (1. Januar 2009)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Wär schon mal witzig, wenn man auch den Bluzuckerspiegel neben dem Höhenprofil und der Temperatur abbilden könnte, gerade gestern wäre das interessant gewesen...



Um die Jahreszeit eher den Glühweinspiegel 

Ein gutes neues Euch allen! 

@Wurmspecht: Wie sieht's demnächst mal aus mit Illertrails?
Britta würde evtl. auch mitfahren

Grüße DJT


----------



## tbird (1. Januar 2009)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Wär schon mal witzig, wenn man auch den Bluzuckerspiegel neben dem Höhenprofil und der Temperatur abbilden könnte, gerade gestern wäre das interessant gewesen...



hihihi oh ja 

danke nochmals für die leckere schoki *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (1. Januar 2009)

und ich frühstücke das nächste mal wieder was.. so nen hungerast hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## chickenway-user (2. Januar 2009)

He, ihr hattet ja Sonnenschein. Dann kann ich ja zurückkommen...


----------



## junkyjerk (2. Januar 2009)

wie schauts aus mit biken am wochenende? wetter soll ja wieder sonniger werden, aber schweinekalt.


----------



## bax75 (2. Januar 2009)

Hallo Leutchen!

Ich wünsch euch allen auch noch ein gutes neues Jahr!

Ich bin zur Zeit noch daran meine Monstererkältung bzw. Minigrippe nieder zu machen die mir über Silvester zuteil wurde... Darum bin ich am Wochenende auch nicht beim Biken dabei obwohl ich einen reisen Bock hätte!!!
Hatte gerade einen schwachen Moment  und hab mich für die Salzkammergut-Trophy (109km) angemeldet. Damit hab ich ein Ziel und eine Herausforderung für kommenden Sommer und dürfte in nächster Zeit auch keine Motivationsprobleme haben. 

Freu mich schon riesig drauf!

Bis bald im Wald!
Gruß Axel


----------



## junkyjerk (2. Januar 2009)

hallo bax75,

schön, dass du dich für die skgt angemeldet hast, ich bin grad am organisieren einer unterkunft. wenn wir glück haben, können wir von freitag bis sonntag im stephaneum pennen. das ist eine art jugendherberge und keine 100m vom start entfernt. kupfermark und ich haben 2006 dort genächtigt, war wirklich super.

dann muss ich mich nun wohl auch endlich anmelden für die trophy.

wenn alles glatt geht, sind wir ne riesentruppe in bad goisern. freu mich jetzt schon wieder drauf.


----------



## wurmspecht (2. Januar 2009)

@djt: klar, können wir gerne machen.
@bax: na, bei dem Ziel schau zu, dass Du bald wieder auf den Beinen bist, gute Besserung.
@cwu: kann ich nur nachvollziehen, waren heute in der Nähe von Immenstadt beim Schneeschuhwandern im dicksten Nebel unterwegs, brechend kalt wars. Und gestern im Tannheimer Tal war strahlender Sonnenschein, obwohl Schnee angesagt war, tssss


junkyjerk schrieb:


> wie schauts aus mit biken am wochenende? wetter soll ja wieder sonniger werden, aber schweinekalt.


Au ja, wollte ich auch schon vorschlagen.


----------



## junkyjerk (2. Januar 2009)

so, ich bin angemeldet für die 209km/7008hm.. das training kann beginnen. 

@all: biken am wochenende? ich würde aufgrund der etwas "höheren" temperaturen den sonntag bevorzugen.


----------



## bax75 (2. Januar 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> ich bin grad am organisieren einer unterkunft. wenn wir glück haben, können wir von freitag bis sonntag im stephaneum pennen. das ist eine art jugendherberge und keine 100m vom start entfernt. kupfermark und ich haben 2006 dort genächtigt, war wirklich super.



Hast Du schon reserviert? Falls nein, könntst Du für mich bitte mit reservieren? 

Wer kommt denn noch mit nach Bad Goisern?

gruß Axel


----------



## junkyjerk (2. Januar 2009)

bax75 schrieb:


> Hast Du schon reserviert? Falls nein, könntst Du für mich bitte mit reservieren?
> 
> Wer kommt denn noch mit nach Bad Goisern?
> 
> gruß Axel



hi bax75,

bisher: kupfermark, meine freundin, nicki (freundin meiner freundin), derhu, lady_eve, du und ich. ich hab für 8 personen zimmer angefragt, kann aber sein, dass wir 4-mann-zimmer kriegen. aber egal.
wenn kupfermarks freundin noch mitkommt, sind wir voll.

grüsse junkyjerk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (2. Januar 2009)

@regau-racer: jungs, wir sind nicht mehr zu dritt, wir starten in der 4er-mixed-wertung. wurmspecht ist mit an bord. juhu...

@all: wie schauts am sonntag mit biken aus? vielleicht mal wieder in geislingen? ich schlage mal als treffpunkt kurz vor 10uhr am seiteneingang hbf vor. abfahrt des zuges 10:10uhr, ankunft in amstetten bhf ca. eine viertel stunde später. wer hat lust auf gefrorene, griffige trails? ich bring auch wieder heissen kaffee mit.


----------



## MilanL (2. Januar 2009)

Hallo an *,
ich wuensche euch auch ein gutes neues Jahr 2009 und viele km ohne Kratzer (auf den Bikes)...
Wie ich hier lese gibts in Ulm und Umgebung kein Schnee (oder irre ich mich?)

Hab paar Fragen/Info an euch gleich am Anfang des Jahres
1. Am 5.1 (Montag) und 6.1 (Dienstag) plane ich wieder ins Tannheimer Tal langlaufen gehen. Am Montag etwas längeres, am Dienstag etwas kuerzeres. Wenn jemand Lust hat mitzukommen, wuerde ich mich freuen. Es soll herrlich kalt sein

2. ...meine alte gute Marzocchi hat angefangen zu tropfen .... aber es sieht so aus, dass auch so alte Dichtringe gibt's noch zu kaufen...nur  
wieder habe ich ueber einen neuen Bike nachdenken angefangen . 
 canyon nerve XC 6.0  oder  canyon nerve XC 7.0 ...?

3. ich denke auch uber Salzkammergut-Trophy 109km Strecke nach...aber zuerst muss  ich mein Urlaub im Norden ueberleben....


Gruss Milan


----------



## wurmspecht (3. Januar 2009)

Dienstag überlege ich auch , ins Tannheimer Tal zu fahren, vorgestern war es super: 10 cm neuer Schnee und man kann jetzt sogar den Haldensee umrunden. Montag muss ich leider arbeiten.

Au ja, Sonntag nach Geislingen hört sich gut an!!!!


----------



## junkyjerk (3. Januar 2009)

@milanl: wenn du dir ein neues bike kaufen willst, greif lieber gleich zu mehr federweg. schau dir mal die nerve am serie an, zb. canyon nerve am 6.0 . die sind vergleichbar teuer, aber haben in meinen augen den grösseren einsatzbereich. und UNBEDINGT bei der bestellung angeben, dass der mechaniker beim zusammenbau drauf achten soll, dass der lenker mit den bremshebeln nicht beim drehen ans oberrohr stösst. das ist schon 3 bekannten passiert und das resultat war eine delle im oberrohr. anscheinend scheinen da die mechaniker zu pennen. ansonsten kannst du mit einem canyon nichts verkehrt machen, die preise sind super.


----------



## dechfrax (3. Januar 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> hi bax75,
> 
> bisher: kupfermark, meine freundin, nicki (freundin meiner freundin), derhu, lady_eve, du und ich. ich hab für 8 personen zimmer angefragt, kann aber sein, dass wir 4-mann-zimmer kriegen. aber egal.
> wenn kupfermarks freundin noch mitkommt, sind wir voll.
> ...


Ich denke auch noch über die Trophy nach. Das reizt mich auf jeden Fall. Mal schauen, was die Familie meint ...


----------



## junkyjerk (3. Januar 2009)

dann sagt mir mal schnell bescheid, vielleicht krieg ich noch zimmer im stephaneum.

wer geht morgen mit nach geislingen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurmspecht (3. Januar 2009)

nach dem Telefonat mit gasman eben, der in Anbetracht der Kälte lieber eine Runde um Ulm mit spontaner Umkehroption im Falle eventueller Erfrierungserscheinungen vorzieht, steht jetzt alternativ zu junkyjerks Vorschlag die Überlegung an, sich morgen ulm 11 an der Brücke zu treffen.


----------



## DJT (3. Januar 2009)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> steht jetzt alternativ zu junkyjerks Vorschlag die Überlegung an, sich morgen ulm 11 an der Brücke zu treffen.



Wie lang würde die Runde max. dauern? 
Ich hätt schon Lust, bin nur morgen Nachmittag ein bisschen Zeitknapp

Grüße DJT


----------



## tbird (3. Januar 2009)

würd morgen auch mitfahren. kleine runde ins lautertal?


----------



## axx (3. Januar 2009)

für die optionalen Erfrierungserscheinungen könnte ich mich auch erwärmen


----------



## wurmspecht (3. Januar 2009)

Das ist ja lustig, dass sich hier doch noch ein paar Iceheroes finden! Gasman will noch mal zum Hochsträß und dann aber rechts runter, wo Du uns letztes Mal durchgelotst hast, axx. Und dann irgendwohin und ich wollte dann evtl. noch die Trails an den Seen vorstellen (muss aber nicht sein). Ach, irgendwas finden wir sicher. Hauptsache erst mal fahren .
@djt: wenn Du nicht weißt, wo die Brücke ist, kannste gerne auch mit von Senden starten, sind dann halt ein paar Meter mehr zu fahren.


----------



## kupfermark (3. Januar 2009)

Ich bin morgen auch bei der Ulm-Runde mit dabei, allerdings nicht mehr als 2-3 Stunden. 

Das Wetter ist endlich kalt genug, daß man sich nicht mehr so einsaut!

Schön, daß bax und vielleicht noch ein paar Leute nach Goisern mitkommen! 

Gruß
Mark


----------



## junkyjerk (3. Januar 2009)

@kupfermark: wir haben vielleicht sogar noch einen dritten mitstreiter auf der extremdistanz.


----------



## MilanL (4. Januar 2009)

@junkyjerk : danke, ich werde ueber die nerve am serie nachdenken


> dann sagt mir mal schnell bescheid, vielleicht krieg ich noch zimmer im stephaneum.



OK, wenn es moeglich wird, dann bin ich dabei

@wurmspecht: heute abend sollte ich schon wieder in Ulm sein, ich werde dich anrufen wegen langlaufen am Dienstag


----------



## kupfermark (4. Januar 2009)

Letztes Jahr bin ich am 3. Januar unelegant abgestiegen, und es war so ziemlich der einzige Sturz in 2008. 

Dieses Jahr bin ich einen Tag später dran


----------



## lectron (4. Januar 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> dann sagt mir mal schnell bescheid, vielleicht krieg ich noch zimmer im stephaneum.


Bescheid.
Diese Jahr die offene Rechnung mit der 109 km Strecke noch begleichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (4. Januar 2009)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr bin ich einen Tag später dran



Und das alles nur, weil vor dir so ein Weichei mit Spikes in einer glatten Kurve gebremst hat... sorry

Ansonsten wars aber sehr schön. Blauer Himmel und Sonnenschein heben doch ziemlich die Stimmung


----------



## junkyjerk (4. Januar 2009)

so, ich bin auch wieder aus geislingen zurück, einfach geil war´s. schön griffige trails bei bestem wetter und keine wanderer. einfach ein traumhafter biketag.

@kupfermark: hast du dir weh getan?


----------



## kupfermark (4. Januar 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @kupfermark: hast du dir weh getan?



Wenns so wär würd ichs eh nicht zugeben 
Bike und Klamotten sind jedenfalls noch ganz


----------



## wurmspecht (4. Januar 2009)

Fands heute auch wieder genial und gar nicht so arg kalt. Was macht denn Dein Ellbogen, Mark, ist nicht offen, oder? Spikes haben sich hie und da durchaus gelohnt!
@Milan: Tom hat auch Interesse für Di angemeldet, aber ich befürchte, wenn er die Mail liest, wann wir fahren, wird er sich das nochmal überlegen ...


----------



## junkyjerk (4. Januar 2009)

in geislingen lag stellenweise sogar noch ein wenig schnee, der war aber durch den frost sehr griffig, ich hatte heute keinerlei probleme mit kalten fingern oder füssen, im gegenteil, ich bin fast die ganze zeit mit meinen dünnen sommerhandschuhen gefahren, weil ich so geschwitzt hab. schon krass im januar...


----------



## tbird (4. Januar 2009)

Ich hab auch gemerkt, dass die Anstiege im Lautertal heute absolut nach Spikes geschrien haben ... leider lagen die Spikes daheim. 

War aber dennoch lustig


----------



## kuehndahl (5. Januar 2009)

hallo biker,

nachdem es jetzt endlich auch bei uns schneit, ist das richtige Geläuf für die Drei Königs-Fahrradfuchsjagd gekommen. 
Wem also morgen die Zeit für den Fernseher (z.B. Skispringen) zu schad ist, der packt sein Bike und kommt nach Schnürpflingen.

Los geht´s um 10.30 
Treffpunkt ist der Islandpferdehof-Weihungstal
Im Brühl 6 in Schnürpflingen

Gruß Martin


----------



## junkyjerk (5. Januar 2009)

@kuehndahl: danke für die einladung, aber ich werd mich morgen nicht ins auto setzen oder aufs bike... ich bleib zur abwechslung mal auf meinem sofa und les ein buch, welches ich für englisch lesen muss: in cold blood von capote.


----------



## tbird (6. Januar 2009)

mein bike werde ich packen, aber nur für eine tour um ulm ... ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (6. Januar 2009)

@tbird: hab dich heute gesehen, als du auf dem rückweg vom radeln warst.

@all: nächstes wochenende würd ich wieder nach geislingen wollen, hauptsächlich wegen der "wärmeren" temperaturen. und weil es so toll war am sonntag. also wer kommt mit oder muss ich wieder alleine los?


----------



## DJT (6. Januar 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @all: nächstes wochenende würd ich wieder nach geislingen wollen, hauptsächlich wegen der "wärmeren" temperaturen. und weil es so toll war am sonntag



Wann hast Du im Sinn, Samstag oder Sonntag?
Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich am WE da bin, aber fall's ja und Sonntag dann wär ich evtl. dabei

Viele Grüße


----------



## junkyjerk (6. Januar 2009)

jupp, sonntag wäre bei mir super.


----------



## tbird (6. Januar 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @tbird: hab dich heute gesehen, als du auf dem rückweg vom radeln warst.




öh?  wo hast mich gesehen?  warst du das, der auf der brücke gehupt hat? *g*


Hab sogar ne Handvoll Bilder *g*

schnee fast bis zur scheibe 






winter-trail-romantik 





da rechts gehts gleich rein (ihr kennt die stelle ^^)  is das schön der erste aufm trail zu sein


----------



## chickenway-user (7. Januar 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> jupp, sonntag wäre bei mir super.



Wie lang währt ihr/wären wir denn da unterwegs?


----------



## junkyjerk (7. Januar 2009)

@cwu: richtwert sind so ca. 4,5h. kann auch +-0,5h werden. ich bin am sonntag ca. 1400hm und knapp über 50km gefahren, hatte ca. 11 trails, alle super zu fahren... ein riesenspass, vor allem war mir nie kalt.

@skgt-fahrer: ich habe bisher 2 4-mann-zimmer reservieren können, habe aber ein weiteres angefragt.

aufgrund der meldungen haben nun folgende fahrer/innen ein bett:

- kupfermark
- bax75
- treeman
- meine freundin
- nicki
- lady_eve
- derhu
- ich

auf der warteliste stehen:

- lectron
- medc17
- milanl (?)


ich hoffe, dass ich noch ein weiteres zimmer buchen kann. ich meld mich wieder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilanL (7. Januar 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> - milanl (?)



bin schon angemeldet für die 109,7 km Strecke


----------



## wurmspecht (7. Januar 2009)

Komme am Sonntag höchstwahrscheinlich nicht mit, deshalb:
@treeman, wenn Du am Sonntag mitfährst könnte ich vielleicht Deinen Spritzschutz vorher bei junkyjerk abgeben, damit Du ihn endlich wieder hast, habs nicht vergessen.


----------



## Treeman (7. Januar 2009)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Komme am Sonntag höchstwahrscheinlich nicht mit, deshalb:
> @treeman, wenn Du am Sonntag mitfährst könnte ich vielleicht Deinen Spritzschutz vorher bei junkyjerk abgeben, damit Du ihn endlich wieder hast, habs nicht vergessen.



Hey Wurmspecht!
Danke, dass du mit dran denkst, aber ich werd, so gern ich auch wollte, am Sonntag nicht mitkommen; weil ich einmal mehr arbeiten muss. Ich werd versuchen zukünftig mehr Nachtdienste zu bekommen, auf dass die Vorbereitung für die SKGT ordentlich anläuft 

Euch Viel Spaß^^


----------



## dechfrax (7. Januar 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @skgt-fahrer: ich habe bisher 2 4-mann-zimmer reservieren können, habe aber ein weiteres angefragt.
> 
> auf der warteliste stehen:
> 
> ...


Ich überlege noch, ob 100 oder 200 km ...
Was meint Ihr?


----------



## junkyjerk (7. Januar 2009)

@medc17: die 209km sind halt ne hausnummer, da MUSS man trainiert antreten, sonst kackt man unterwegs ab, so wie ich in 2007. wenn aber die vorbereitung stimmt, und da wäre ich froh, neben treeman und kupfermark noch jemanden zum gemeinsam trainieren zu haben, dann kann man das rennen ruhigen gewissens angehen. also wenn du ne richtige herausforderung suchst, dann nimm die 200km... dann kann das gemeinsame trainieren beginnen.


----------



## axx (8. Januar 2009)

So, hab heut auch mal wieder einen Berg bestiegen. Allerdings ohne Bike. War traumhaft 



 







(draufklicken für groß)

Wer von euch Allgäu-Experten erkennt wo ich war?


----------



## chickenway-user (8. Januar 2009)

@junkyjerk: Wie wird denn euer Training so etwa aussehen?

@axx: Hmm, ne, kenn ich nicht. Ich war auch ein bisschen in den Bergen letzte Woche (3 mal auf dem selben... Allerdings nicht mal 1600m). Schlittenfahren und natürlich radeln:


----------



## junkyjerk (8. Januar 2009)

@axx, cwu: superschöne bilder. wo wart ihr denn da unterwegs?

@cwu: training ist hauptsächlich grundlagenausdauer, also eher ruhige und lange einheiten mit rennrad oder mtb.


----------



## DJT (8. Januar 2009)

Hey Julian!

Wenn ich richtig sehe sind das die Anbauteile vom Helius an dem Hardtail?  
Oder nicht!?

Grüße Hebbe


----------



## junkyjerk (8. Januar 2009)

hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, julian, hast du dein nicolai geschlachtet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (8. Januar 2009)

Die Bremsleitung ist ja echt genial verlegt. Ganz großes Lob


----------



## chickenway-user (8. Januar 2009)

@axx: das ist gut für die Dosierbarkeit 

Ja, das Helius hält grad Winterschlaf. Das braucht ehh erstmal neue Lager. Der Berg ist mein Lieblingsschlittenberg, der Pürschling bei Unterammergau. Praktisch gleich neben dem Bikepark Oberammergau.


----------



## dechfrax (8. Januar 2009)

axx schrieb:


> So, hab heut auch mal wieder einen Berg bestiegen. Allerdings ohne Bike. War traumhaft
> 
> . . .
> 
> Wer von euch Allgäu-Experten erkennt wo ich war?


Keine Ahnung
Löst Du das Rätsel noch auf?

Übrigens: der Termin für Neustadt steht fest: 09.08.


----------



## wurmspecht (9. Januar 2009)

axx schrieb:


> Die Bremsleitung ist ja echt genial verlegt. Ganz großes Lob



Was Ihr alles so entdeckt...inwiefern ist das gut für die Dosierbarkeiìt - je länger die Leitung, desto besser zu dosieren oder wie meintest Du das?


----------



## axx (9. Januar 2009)

medc17 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung
> Löst Du das Rätsel noch auf?



Ja, gerne. Ich war auf dem Lumberger Grat, Tannheimer Tal. Gestartet bin ich in Grän.



wurmspecht schrieb:


> je länger die Leitung, desto besser zu dosieren oder wie meintest Du das?



Erst kauft man sich eine teure Bremse, um einen brettharten Druckpunkt zu haben. Und wenn man damit dann überfordert ist, verlegt man 3m Leitung extra, damit er wieder so schön matschig wird, wie mans von der Seilzugbremse an der Stadtschlampe gewohnt ist


----------



## junkyjerk (9. Januar 2009)

@medc17: neustadt ist also eine woche nach dem keiler, super. gleich 2 fahrtechnisch anspruchsvolle marathons hintereinander.. ich freu mich...


----------



## bax75 (9. Januar 2009)

Hallo!

Nur falls es euch langweilig wird. Ihr könnts ja mal versuchen: http://www.chilloutzone.de/files/08122001.html


----------



## junkyjerk (9. Januar 2009)

na das sieht irgendwie gefaked aus.


----------



## bax75 (9. Januar 2009)

Ja könnte sein - ich fands trotzdem sehr witzig!

Nachdem ich meine Lichtdusche getuned hab möchte ich an dieser Stelle für nächste Woche ein *Nightride* anzetteln:
Ich schlage vor *am Montag 19 Uhr* an der Brücke.

Wer kommt mit?

Gruß Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (9. Januar 2009)

@bax75: montag 19uhr hört sich gut an, ich wäre dabei. wie schauts bei dir am sonntag aus?


----------



## bax75 (9. Januar 2009)

Ich bin übers Wochenende bei dem Skitourenkurs im Allgäu der hier auch schon mal zur Sprache kam. 
Wird bestimmt witzig... und kalt 

Euch viel Spaß in Geislingen!


----------



## axx (9. Januar 2009)

Ich hoffe, ihr musstet heute hart arbeiten? Wir nämlich nicht 
Haben uns in Bad Urach vergnügt.


 

 



Achso, was ich noch sagen wollte: Am Sonntag simma beim Skifahren, also nix mit Geislingen.


----------



## Michl73 (9. Januar 2009)

Servus miteinander,

bin neu hier und grüße alle Ulmer .

Habe meine Bikes nach Längerem wieder fit gemacht und nun richtig Bock auf ne Tour. 

Wer kommt mit??? Hat jemand diesen Sonntag Zeit?

Freu mich über spontane Zusagen und Tourenvorschläge. 

Grüße 
Michl


----------



## junkyjerk (9. Januar 2009)

@axx: find ich irgendwie shice von euch, klammheimlich auf tour zu gehen und nicht bescheid zu geben, wäre gerne mitgegangen nach bad urach...

@michl73: sonntag gehts nach geislingen, kurz vor 10uhr am hauptbahnhof seiteneingang sein.


----------



## chickenway-user (10. Januar 2009)

@Susi: So lässt sich die Leitungslänge zwischen Lenker und Oberrohr optimal dosieren...

Das mit dem Stamperl muss ich auch mal probieren.

Achja, wir haben grad die Trainingssaison 2009 eröffnet:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurmspecht (10. Januar 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> @Susi: So lässt sich die Leitungslänge zwischen Lenker und Oberrohr optimal dosieren...
> 
> aha, man lernt bei Euch nie aus...Ihr kommt ja auf witzige Ideen!
> 
> ...


----------



## Michl73 (10. Januar 2009)

Hi junkyjerk, 
wie lang plant ihr die Runde am Sonntag?
km? Std? 

Gruß Michl


----------



## junkyjerk (10. Januar 2009)

@michl73: die runde hat, wenn man alle trails fährt, so ca. 50km und 1400hm. sind ca. 4-5h fahrt mit pausen.

@all: wer geht nun morgen mit nach geislingen? ich bin kurz vor 10uhr am seiteneingang anzutreffen. der zug fährt 10:10uhr ab, der rückzug fährt in amstetten 15:30 uhr. also genug zeit für pausen etc. ich bring auch wieder nen heissen kaffee mit.


----------



## wurmspecht (10. Januar 2009)

War heute mal wieder an den Seen unterwegs, das hat absolut was:

Viel Spaß Euch Geislingern morgen!!!


----------



## Michl73 (10. Januar 2009)

Hi,

also ist in Amstetten Start und Ziel der Tour? 
Dann fahr ich nicht von Ulm nach Geislingen, sondern warte auch euch ab 10:15 h in *Amstetten *am Bahnhof.

Bis denne Michl


----------



## DJT (10. Januar 2009)

Ich bin morgen zu 95% dabei!
Bring dann "MamiMadeNusskuchen" mit 

Bin nur grad am überlegen was anziehen und welches Bike


----------



## junkyjerk (10. Januar 2009)

@michl73: der zug kommt ca. 10:26uhr in amstetten bahnhof an. abfahrt 10:10uhr in ulm. treffpunkt kurz vor 10uhr seiteneingang ulmer hauptbahnhof.


----------



## chickenway-user (10. Januar 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> Bring dann "MamiMadeNusskuchen" mit



Mist, jetzt will ich auch.
Aber ich hab leider nicht so richtig Zeit. Vielleicht schaff ich ja morgen mittag ein kleines Ründchen...


----------



## dechfrax (10. Januar 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @all: wer geht nun morgen mit nach geislingen? ich bin kurz vor 10uhr am seiteneingang anzutreffen. der zug fährt 10:10uhr ab, der rückzug fährt in amstetten 15:30 uhr. also genug zeit für pausen etc. ich bring auch wieder nen heissen kaffee mit.


Schade, ich müsste spätestens 14:00 wieder zu Hause sein. Werd' ich wohl morgen meine Runde alleine drehen müssen


----------



## junkyjerk (11. Januar 2009)

so, ich bin wieder aus geislingen mit djt und michl73 zurück. es war sehr angenehm von den temperaturen her, leider aber schweinemässig anstrengend wegen des schnees. trails waren gut fahrbar und lecker tee, kaffee und kuchen gabs auch. ein toller biketag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (11. Januar 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> und lecker tee, kaffee und kuchen gabs auch.


Das ist echt immer so kultig bei Euch )


----------



## DJT (11. Januar 2009)

War toll heut ja, aber der Schnee kostet ganz schön Kraft!
Dafür gab's ein paar nette Stunteinlagen von uns 

Viele Grüße DJT

P.S. Jörg: Danke nochmal für'n "Wash-Service"


----------



## Michl73 (11. Januar 2009)

Ja, war echt ne tolle Tour heute, auch wenn ich nur bis zur Hälfte durchgehalten habe...  Muskelkater ist auch schon da.

Seh es aber als Ansporn, ab jetzt fleißig joggen und biken zu gehen, um meine Kondi zu verbessern.


----------



## bax75 (11. Januar 2009)

Ja hier geht ja einiges! Sehr schön! Mein Bergwochenende war auch super. Genialstes Wetter und angenehme Temperatruren haben zwei fett anstrengende Touren versüßt. Ich mußte mal wieder festellen wie unfit ich grad bin. Aber an der Kondition wird ja fleissig gearbeitet: Nicht vergessen morgen *Montag 19 Uhr Nightride*. Treffpunkt an der Brücke.

@Michel73 war gerade dabei Deine Mail zu beantworten da hab ich gesehen, daß Du schon den Weg hier in den Thread gefunden hast. Hier bist Du bestens aufgehoben.


----------



## kupfermark (11. Januar 2009)

bax75 schrieb:


> Nicht vergessen morgen *Montag 19 Uhr Nightride*. Treffpunkt an der Brücke.



Geht klar


----------



## junkyjerk (11. Januar 2009)

juhu, endlich mal wieder mit kupfermark und bax75 biken gehen... ich freu mich, bis morgen dann.


----------



## DJT (11. Januar 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> juhu, endlich mal wieder mit kupfermark und bax75 biken gehen... ich freu mich, bis morgen dann.



Oh oh 

Jungs, wenn ihr morgen mit Jörg fahrt nimmt Ohrstopsel mit, ich sag nur:

Uuuuiieeeeg UieeEEEgg Quieeek QUUuieeee....ieeeek 



@Jörg: Danke nochmal für's "Guiden" ! 
Wobei's ohne Bremsenquietschen schon angenehmer gewesen wäre, hihi


----------



## junkyjerk (11. Januar 2009)

morgen nehm ich das bike meiner freundin her, mein liteville geht morgen zum händler.  aber ich glaub, mich hat das gequietsche am meisten genervt.


----------



## chickenway-user (12. Januar 2009)

Mit Bremsen scheinst du ja wahnsinniges Glück zu haben... Kommt jetzt die Marta Magnesium?

Jungs, was mach ich nur, ich bin grad so dermaßen demotiviert... Gestern war ich mal ne Stunde, war eigentlich ganz cool. Aber nur ein bisschen. Und meine Füße waren kalt, brrr...
Ich glaub ich brauch einfach mal Winterschuhe.

Auf Nightride hätte ich bock, aber morgen abend leider keine Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurmspecht (12. Januar 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> morgen nehm ich das bike meiner freundin her, mein liteville geht morgen zum händler.  aber ich glaub, mich hat das gequietsche am meisten genervt.



Kann es vielleicht sein, dass es "nur" an den Belägen liegt? Meine Avid quietscht auch gerade wie bei Regen auch. 

Viel Spaß Euch heute Abend.


----------



## carmin (12. Januar 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Jungs, was mach ich nur, ich bin grad so dermaßen demotiviert...


Ich finds psychologisch praktisch ausgeschlossen, dass man zwölf Monate im Jahr und sieben Tage die Woche in derselben Sache Glück und Erfüllung findet.  Schließ doch einfach mal die Bikes weg, und in ein, zwei Monaten freust Dich wieder wie ein Kind an Weihnachten darauf.  (Einen ähnlichen Effekt kann ich grade an mir selbst beobachten.)  Ist natürlich ungeschickt, wenn ein Motivationstief grade auf ein stabiles Winterhoch mit traumhaften Trailbedingungen fällt, drum leg ich mein Tief immer auf den Schmuddelherbst ;-)


----------



## gasman (12. Januar 2009)

ich brauch heut keinen niteride mehr. bin morgens um 6:15 in die arbeit nach langenau gefahren. war schweinekalt. in langenau zeigten die thermometer 15 grad (MINUS). am brutalsten war es an der bahnstrecke zwischen elchingen und langenau. gegen das geschehen heute morgen war der rückweg richtig weicheiig. 
allen fahrern viel spass.


----------



## wurmspecht (12. Januar 2009)

carmin schrieb:


> Ist natürlich ungeschickt, wenn ein Motivationstief grade auf ein stabiles Winterhoch mit traumhaften Trailbedingungen fällt, drum leg ich mein Tief immer auf den Schmuddelherbst ;-)



Wäre schön, wenn ich das steuern könnte!!!!

Hm, so ein Tief kenne ich zum Glück (noch) nicht, aber bei Regentagen, die stimmungsmäßig einer Depression wie Deiner, cwu, wohl ähneln, hilft mir eine youtube-Kur mit Bikefilmchen immer. Das Frühjahr ist nicht mehr weit, halt durch !!!


----------



## Treeman (12. Januar 2009)

Frage Motivation? ^^kenn ich auch ein bisschen, das mit dem Motivationsloch über Weihnachten/ Neujahr. Ich hab da aber ein Patentrezept: Man melde sich für die Extremdistanz bei der SKGT an und das Spinnen im kalten Keller wird urplötzlich zum Tageshighlight ;-)

A propos Biken. Wie schaut's denn bei euch aus am kommenden WE (Sa/So) eine größere Runde von Ulm aus zu drehen. WURMSPECHT ist wohl auch am Start und sonst wär's natürlich super wenn sich noch jemand anschließen würde?! 
LG Hannes


----------



## kupfermark (12. Januar 2009)

Ich find auch, für die Motivation hilft, sich Ziele zu setzen oder mal ne zeitlang was anderes ausprobieren.

Ich bin eigentlich immer für irgendwas angemeldet. Das Tief kommt dann (bei mir zumindest) nach der Veranstaltung, deshalb meld ich mich dann meist gleich wieder fürs nächste an.

Aber ist halt nicht jeder ne Wettkampfsau..

War ne schöne Ulmer Runde heut, wenn auch etwas frostig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (12. Januar 2009)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Wäre schön, wenn ich das steuern könnte!!!!


Na, wenn Du youtube-Kuren zur Motivation machst, sind doch bestimmt auch youtube-Kuren zur Demotivation denkbar.
Das könnte ein passabler Ausgangspunkt sein: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=GDk8qxztJLQ


----------



## wurmspecht (13. Januar 2009)

carmin schrieb:


> Na, wenn Du youtube-Kuren zur Motivation machst, sind doch bestimmt auch youtube-Kuren zur Demotivation denkbar.
> Das könnte ein passabler Ausgangspunkt sein: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=GDk8qxztJLQ



....oder ein kurzzeitiger Endpunkt der Motivationsphase!!! So geht es mir immer nach einer Tour mit Euch..., bin aber bis jetzt zum Glück auch immer wieder auf die Beine gekommen und tu einfach auch so, als ob nie was gewesen wäre!


----------



## MilanL (14. Januar 2009)

weisst jemand wie die Schneebedingungen im Kiesental sind?
danke

gruss
milan


----------



## junkyjerk (14. Januar 2009)

@lectron, milanl, medc17: ich hab heute mit dem stephaneum telefoniert. die chancen stehen gut, dass ich noch weitere zimmer kriege.. also daumen drücken.


----------



## HypnoKröte (14. Januar 2009)

Bei Avid sinds nur Beläge !! Ja nicht deshalb zum Achim rennen der zockt dich ab . Besorg dir EBC Beläge  die gibts in der Bucht zu genüge.

PS: Freu mich schon aufs 301 , 1 2 Teile vor ab...


----------



## junkyjerk (14. Januar 2009)

@hypnokröte: wie weit biste denn mitm liteville? rahmen schon bestellt? welchen lenker willste denn verbauen, weil der vorbau nur bis 630mm freigegeben ist. ansonsten schonmal schöne teile, ausser die griffe, da müssen schraubgriffe ran...


----------



## HypnoKröte (14. Januar 2009)

Zur Zeit nur am Teile hamstern. Erst nach erfolgreich absolvierten Prüfungen will ich mir den Rahmen bestellen.
Lenker bin ich halt am überlegen obs auch ein NextSL mit 25,4 er tut oder doch umschwenken auf F119 und Vector Carbon.


----------



## wurmspecht (14. Januar 2009)

@hypnokröte: ok, soweit die Theorie! 
Zum Thema Praxis: Hat noch jemand Lust auf eine Runde am Samstag, Treeman hatte ja diesbezüglich auch schon angefragt... 

Habt Ihr übrigens mal die Schwebstaubwerte in den letzten Tagen verfolgt, ist ja total krass, wie sich Ulm und Neu-Ulm unterscheiden : 

http://inters.bayern.de/luebmw/html/html_705_PM10.php

http://mnz.lubw.baden-wuerttemberg.de/messwerte/aktuell/verlDEBW019PM10DAVGT8.htm


----------



## HypnoKröte (14. Januar 2009)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Schwebstaubwerte [/url]



Nett neues Wort gelernt , aber ich muss die kommenden 3 Wochen passen.


----------



## kupfermark (14. Januar 2009)

@wurmspecht: Das ist doch das, was die schönen Sonnenuntergänge zur Zeit macht!

Kann man nur froh sein, daß man nicht in KA oder MA wohnt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (14. Januar 2009)

Liegt das nicht auch viel dran wie gemessen wird?


----------



## dechfrax (14. Januar 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @lectron, milanl, medc17: ich hab heute mit dem stephaneum telefoniert. die chancen stehen gut, dass ich noch weitere zimmer kriege.. also daumen drücken.


Super, vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe. Hab' mich heute für die 109 km angemeldet. Dummerweise habe ich zu Hause das blanke Lazarett, ausser mir sind alle krank. Da wird erst mal nicht viel mit trainieren
Ich will 'ne Rolle!!!


----------



## junkyjerk (14. Januar 2009)

junge junge, wenn jetzt keiner mehr abspringt, sind wir 13 mann/frauen bei der trophy.


----------



## Treeman (14. Januar 2009)

@ all Trophy-Racers^^hört sich doch super an, dass wir so viele sind. Ich freu mich schon jetzt wie ein Schneekönig; ich bin mir sicher das wird der HAMMER!!

@ medc17: Ich fahr zur Zeit relativ viel Rolle, glaub mir, da gehört schon fast etwas Sarkasmus dazu das regelmäßig durchzuziehen..geht zumindest mir so. Man reflektiere nur mal was ein Außenstehender davon denkt; im Keller strampeln ist doch eigentlich vollkommen sinnbefreit, oder? 
An was für eine Rolle hast du denn gedacht?


----------



## kupfermark (14. Januar 2009)

Und in Finale 20. Aus Spanien kommen noch ein paar alte Bekannte von mir  
@jj: Feste Zusage aus WÜ kam jetzt auch, Urlaub wurde genehmigt!

Bei mir steht die Rolle im Wohnzimmer vorm Rechner, dazu läuft meistens ein Bike-Film und ein Ventilator, dann gehts. 
Hab aber im letzten Jahr trotzdem keine 10 Std darauf verbracht.


----------



## Treeman (14. Januar 2009)

--> klingt motivationstechnisch sehr ausgereicht; trotzdem: irgendwann kommt bei mir der Punkt an dem ich einfach raus muss und wieder mit Wind und Bergen kämpfen möchte und nicht gegen irgendeinen Widerstand in der Rolle. Und regnen tut es da auch nicht.. und mit Freunden paudern kann man auch nicht und man kann keinen Plattfuß bekommen und hinfallen kann man auch nicht WTF!!

Du siehst, ich bin vor lauter Rollefahren schon fast wieder etwas gefrustet


----------



## junkyjerk (14. Januar 2009)

ich seh schon, du musst mal wieder raus an die luft..  schade, dass ich ski fahren bin am wochenende... aber bald sind ja auch wieder semesterferien...


----------



## kupfermark (15. Januar 2009)

Treeman schrieb:


> hinfallen kann man auch nicht WTF!!
> :



Dazu braucht man halt ne freie Rolle. Und vielleicht ein paar Bier. Aber Schürfwunden, an denen man die Kieselsteine rauspicken kann, gibts natürlich selbst dann nicht. Außerdem kriegts keiner mit, der sich darüber freuen könnte.

Aber eigentlich reicht doch auch sowas. Damit kann man sogar im Büro trainieren


----------



## chickenway-user (15. Januar 2009)

Wir haben in der FH mal nen Schwingungsversuch mit nem Rad auf der freien Rolle gemacht. Ich musste mich anseilen 
Habs bis freihändig geschaft. Geht da nen Wheelie drauf? Dann hätte freie Rolle zumindest ein bisschen was mit Radfahren zu tun...

Öhh, ja, meine Rennplanung ist gerade um die 24h von München gewachsen. Wir werden da mit 3 4er-Teams antreten.

Und dann natürlich noch www.schlaflosimsattel.de. Dort werde ich abwechselnd mitfahren und Streckenposten sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (15. Januar 2009)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Aber Schürfwunden, an denen man die Kieselsteine rauspicken kann, gibts natürlich selbst dann nicht.


Verdammt, das wird vor allem gasman fehlen.  Vielleicht reichts ja, wenn man beim Bierholen die Kellertreppe runterfällt.  Aber bitte mit Helm ;-)


----------



## Treeman (15. Januar 2009)

@ chickenway-user: klar kann man auf ner freien Rolle freihändig fahren, zumindest mit etwas Übung. Ich kenn auch nur den Typ von Rollen. Sind nicht die bei denen man das HR fest einspannt für den Rahmen schädlich?
..und nein: Wheeliefahren auf der Rolle fällt aus ;-)


----------



## excalibur7706 (15. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen ob es die Böfinger Halde Trails noch gibt?

Bin bisher immer Richtung Blaubeuren gefahren, suche mal etwas mehr in die Richtung Enduro/Freeride.

Die Bilder/Storys die ich im Internet zur Böfinger Halde gefunden habe sind alle schon aus dem Jahr 2004/5.

Jetzt wollte ich halt einfach mal wissen ob und was es dort alles gibt!
Vielleicht hat ja jemand relativ aktuelle Bilder.

Gruß

Ben


----------



## junkyjerk (15. Januar 2009)

war schon länger nicht mehr auf der halde, wenn du eh in ulm bist, dann fahr doch kurz vorbei und schau nach, ist ja nicht weit.


----------



## tbird (15. Januar 2009)

ich bin nachher evtl in der gegend unterwegs , kann aufm rückweg dann mal vorbeischaun ...


----------



## chickenway-user (15. Januar 2009)

Die Trails in der Halde gibts noch. 

Zumindest vor 2 Monaten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (15. Januar 2009)

Die Doubles und Northshore-Teile sind aber alle weg.


----------



## junkyjerk (15. Januar 2009)

@skgt-biker: ich habe heute die nachricht aus bad goisern bekommen, dass ich nun vier 4-mann-zimmer habe, d.h. alle, die sich nun schon angemeldet haben, haben auch einen platz zum schlafen. die Ã¼bernachtungen sind von freitag, 17.07.2009 auf samstag, 18.07.2009, und von samstag, 18.07.2009, auf sonntag, 19.07.2009, gebucht (und mÃ¼ssen auch so bezahlt werden fÃ¼r 26â¬/nacht). ich hoffe, in eurem sinne gehandelt zu haben. 

ich wÃ¼rde vorschlagen, dass wir uns ne woche vor der trophy nochmal zusammen setzen und die anfahrt und organisatorisches klÃ¤ren (wird auch dringend nÃ¶tig sein bei der grossen anzahl an bikern).. juhu ich freu mich so auf die trophy..

hier nochmal die starterliste:

aufgrund der meldungen haben nun folgende fahrer/innen ein bett:

01. kupfermark
02. kupfermarks freundin
03. bax75
04. treeman
05. meine freundin
06. nicki
07. lady_eve
08. derhu
09. lectron
10. medc17
11. milanl
12. anna
13. mike
14. ich

also noch platz fÃ¼r max. 2 kurzentschlossene (evt. silvi und aleks).


----------



## kupfermark (15. Januar 2009)

@jj: Cool, danke fürs Organisieren!! Das Fragezeichen kannste wegmachen!

Die Trails in der Halde waren am Montag auch noch da.


----------



## dechfrax (15. Januar 2009)

Treeman schrieb:


> @ medc17: Ich fahr zur Zeit relativ viel Rolle, glaub mir, da gehört schon fast etwas Sarkasmus dazu das regelmäßig durchzuziehen..geht zumindest mir so.


Mit Sarkasmus kann ich aufwarten, Zynismus hab' ich auch noch reichlich da ...
Nene, bei so Wetter wie jetzt würde ich halt gerne abends, wenn die Kinder im Bett sind, noch 'ne Stunde auf der Rolle drehen, anstatt nur im Internet zu surfen.


Treeman schrieb:


> Man reflektiere nur mal was ein Außenstehender davon denkt; im Keller strampeln ist doch eigentlich vollkommen sinnbefreit, oder?


Wieso Keller? Bei mir steht der Fernseher im Wohnzimmer 



Treeman schrieb:


> An was für eine Rolle hast du denn gedacht?


Ich dachte da z.B. an die Tacx Sirius.
Hauptsache leise, damit der Rest der Familie schlafen kann, wenn ich im Wohnzimmer strample.


----------



## Treeman (15. Januar 2009)

Tacx verspricht, dass das Gerät recht leise ist, dann hast du ja was du suchst, oder? Vorausgesetzt du gehst nicht mit MTB-Reifen drauf ;-)

Ich vergaß, dass du längst dein eigener Herr bist.. mir reißen entweder meine Mitbewohner oder zuhause meine Mutter den Kopf runter wenn ich im Wohnzimmer sitz, Krach mach und das Parkett strapazier. Meine Rolle ist doch mindestens so laut wie eine Waschmaschine ungefähr.

Anyway, am Samstag geht's ja zum Glück mal wieder raus


----------



## wurmspecht (16. Januar 2009)

Treeman schrieb:


> Anyway, am Samstag geht's ja zum Glück mal wieder raus



Mit welchem Zug kommt Ihr denn jetzt? Treffpunkt dann am Hbf?


----------



## MilanL (16. Januar 2009)

> alle, die sich nun schon angemeldet haben, haben auch einen platz zum schlafen.


@jj: vielen dank

@alle: am Sonntag planne ich wieder ins Tannheimer tal. Wer Lust hat kann mitkommen. 
Sorry, dass ich in dieses Bikeforum Langlauf mische, nur jetzt lebe ich in ein bisschen andere Welt


----------



## Treeman (16. Januar 2009)

@ wurmspecht: Hey! Wir kommen um 8.45 Uhr am HBF an, Treffpunkt also um 8.50 Uhr vor der Eingangshalle?! Ich freu mich!!


----------



## chickenway-user (16. Januar 2009)

Treeman schrieb:


> @ wurmspecht: Hey! Wir kommen um 8.45 Uhr am HBF an, Treffpunkt also um 8.50 Uhr vor der Eingangshalle?! Ich freu mich!!



Uuaahhh, das ist ja früh...
Was ist denn dann für eine Runde geplant?


----------



## Slash_93 (16. Januar 2009)

Ich wohne bei Laupheim. Mommentan bauen wir bei uns ne FR/DH Strecke, die allerdings im Bau ist, aber denk in absehbarer Zeit vertig wird. Ich bin bisher auch schon des öfteren in das 18 km entfernte, 45 min Fahrt Regglisweiler, Dietenheim, Bellenberg etc. gefahren und dort nette Leute kennen gelernt. In Laupheim gibts auch n paar DHler und auch noch ne andere Strecke. Wobei ich mich mit der Sportart noch nciht alzu lang befasse, aber demnächst kommt ein Nox Hc 8 mit 200mm im Heck her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Also in Laupheim ist es möglich zu biken, auch wenn wir nicht mitten in den Bergen sitzen. Ihr könnt euch ja mal melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurmspecht (16. Januar 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Uuaahhh, das ist ja früh...
> Was ist denn dann für eine Runde geplant?



Dann geh heute doch mal ausnahmweise statt um 4 morgens ein paar Stunden früher ins Bett... .


----------



## chickenway-user (16. Januar 2009)

Slash_93 schrieb:


> Ich wohne bei Laupheim. Mommentan bauen wir bei uns ne FR/DH Strecke, die allerdings im Bau ist, aber denk in absehbarer Zeit vertig wird. Ich bin bisher auch schon des öfteren in das 18 km entfernte, 45 min Fahrt Regglisweiler, Dietenheim, Bellenberg etc. gefahren und dort nette Leute kennen gelernt. In Laupheim gibts auch n paar DHler und auch noch ne andere Strecke. Wobei ich mich mit der Sportart noch nciht alzu lang befasse, aber demnächst kommt ein Nox Hc 8 mit 200mm im Heck her
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, sobald das Wetter wieder schöner ist komm ich mal vorbei und guck mir das mal an!

@wurmspecht: Ich bin nur noch selten bis 4 wach. Zur Zeit grad schaff ichs meist vor 2...
Aber trotzdem ist das früh. Und heut abend ist Tiga-Party. Und mal schauen.

Also wenn ichs rechtzeitig aus dem Bett schaff bin ich dabei!


----------



## junkyjerk (16. Januar 2009)

tiga-party? mann, da werden erinnerungen wach!


----------



## chickenway-user (16. Januar 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> tiga-party? mann, da werden erinnerungen wach!



Einfach weitere hinzufügen...


----------



## chickenway-user (17. Januar 2009)

Ach, jetzt bin ich extra schon um halb 2 gegangen. Damit ich morgen noch radeln kann. Nein, auf der Tiga wars auch zu voll um meine wagemutigen Tanzschritten ausreichend ausbreiten zu können.

Jedenfalls kam ich heim und dann war noch Besuch da. Hab ich da ein bisschen geratscht. 
Dann wollt ich noch mein Radel richten, weil ich heut mittag gemerkt hab das da die vordere Bremse nicht mehr so richtig geht, also Beläge raus, waren auch schon ein bisschen ölig. Also auf den Grill gelegt, Spiritus drüber und angezündet. Wieder eingebaut, Pedale gewechselt, Sattel eingestellt und festgestellt das die Bremse undicht ist. Juhu. 

Aber man hat ja noch mehr Räder. Jetzt muss ichs nur noch aus dem Bett schaffen. Und immerhin schaff ichs fast eine Stunde vor 4


----------



## wurmspecht (17. Januar 2009)

Das wäre eine Glanzleistung, wenn Du es aus rechtzeitig den Federn schaffst


----------



## junkyjerk (17. Januar 2009)

euch viel spass heute beim biken, ich melde mich bis morgen ab nach oberstdorf zum skifahren... hoffentlich komm ich heil wieder... naja, wenigstens hab ich nen helm...


----------



## dechfrax (17. Januar 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> euch viel spass heute beim biken, ich melde mich bis morgen ab nach oberstdorf zum skifahren... hoffentlich komm ich heil wieder... naja, wenigstens hab ich nen helm...


Viel Spass beim Skifahren, mein Neid ist mir Dir.
Bei mir ist Bettruhe angesagt


----------



## kupfermark (17. Januar 2009)

Hui, ihr wart ja heut mal lange biken!! Und diesmal niemand verhungert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (17. Januar 2009)

Yeah, das war geil! Erst 4 Stunden schlafen und dann über 7 Stunden biken...
Verhungert? Nun, ich hab ja noch meine Reserven...

Die Bilder sind (teilweise) auch ganz nett geworden. Kommen dann später. Muss weiter, nicht mal Zeit um was Anständiges zu essen.

Und Respekt Susi, dein Tachostand heute war doch dann dreistellig als du wieder zu Hause warst, oder? Und das mit Spikes! 
Danke auch fürs unbekannte Trails zeigen!


----------



## Treeman (17. Januar 2009)

Gruß auch aus Biberach!

War doch einmal mehr echt super - Danke für's Führen!!

LG


----------



## chickenway-user (18. Januar 2009)

Ihr wartet sicher sehnsüchtig auf die Bilder also lass ich grad mal mein Bett noch ein wenig länger warten... Vermutlich machts bald Schluss weil es mich so selten sieht 

Manchmal ists praktisch am Radl schrauben zu müssen, da spart man sich so einiges...




Ausblick vom Kreuz:




Sebastian auf der Treppe (am Ende dieser Treppe hat sich mein Lenker verdreht. Heut war ich ständig am schrauben...):




Susi auch:




Der Ort wo zwei übereinanderpurzelten (überhaupt interessant wie dicht Rennradfahrer nebeneinander fahren...)







Wald:




Pause:


----------



## wurmspecht (18. Januar 2009)

Treeman schrieb:


> Gruß auch aus Biberach!
> 
> War doch einmal mehr echt super - Danke für's Führen!!
> 
> LG



Ja, ich fand es auch wieder mal total klasse, wobei das ja nicht gerade ein Führen war, sondern eher ein Herumirren . Treeman, das sind 14,7 km bis nach Hause gewesen (war echt dreistellig, als ich daheim war).

Danke für die Bilder, Julian, aber mit Spikes war das sicher um einiges unanstrengender als mit Singlespeed, und von Deinem Motivationsloch hat man übrigens nichts gemerkt!!!

@kupfermark: war ja witzig, Dich zu treffen, kurz vor Dir ist uns einer in Shorts entgegengekommen (da hatte ich schon überlegt, ob Du das bist...) .


----------



## kupfermark (18. Januar 2009)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> @kupfermark: war ja witzig, Dich zu treffen, kurz vor Dir ist uns einer in Shorts entgegengekommen (da hatte ich schon überlegt, ob Du das bist...) .



Als ich den gesehen hab, fühlte ich mich bißchen wie ein Weichei. Temperaturen schon über dem Gefrierpunkt und ich immer noch mit langer Laufhose und Mütze. 

@all: *Morgen, 19 Uhr Brück*e Montagsnightride!!! Wer kommt mit?


----------



## bax75 (18. Januar 2009)

kupfermark schrieb:


> @all: *Morgen, 19 Uhr Brück*e Montagsnightride!!! Wer kommt mit?



Ja super Idee! Ich kann allerdings noch nicht genau sagen ob ichs schaffe. Aber Bock hab ich auf jeden Fall! 

Ich meld mich dann kurzfristig noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Bärtige (19. Januar 2009)




----------



## chickenway-user (19. Januar 2009)

Der Bärtige schrieb:


>



Was bereitet dir Kopfzerbrechen?


----------



## summit (19. Januar 2009)

Vielleicht frägt er sich, warum Ihr neben dem Weg runterschreddert?


----------



## axx (19. Januar 2009)

Beruhigt mich ja, dass das nicht nur mir aufgefallen ist...


----------



## Treeman (19. Januar 2009)

axx schrieb:


> Beruhigt mich ja, dass das nicht nur mir aufgefallen ist...



Dann hier eine ganz ernst gemeinte Entschuldigung!

War mir/ uns nicht bewusst, dass ihr es damit so genau nehmt.

Es geht euch aber nicht auch um die Zwei-Meter-Regel, denn die verletzt doch jeder, oder?!


----------



## kupfermark (19. Januar 2009)

Wenn man die 2m-Regel beachtet, kann man das Mountainbiken in unseren Gefilden auch gleich bleiben lassen. 
Aber auf dem Weg sollte man schon bleiben. Gerade am Schelklinger Turm war es z.B. vor 2 Jahren noch gar nicht möglich, die Treppen (nach dem Wald) zu umfahren, weil alles zugewachsen war. Inzwischen ist da ne richtig ausgefahrene Rinne. War zumindest so, als ich das letzte mal da war.

Aus dem Nightride heut abend wird bei mir doch nix, ist mir zu eklig da draussen.


----------



## summit (19. Januar 2009)

Es geht ganz einfach darum, keine Spuren zu hinterlassen und die Wege nicht zu verbreitern
(vgl. DIMB Trail Rules, "Keep Singletrack Single" usw.)!

Dort reichen schon ein paar Nachahmer und die Stelle fängt an zu erodieren.
_"Mountainbiker zerstören die Natur"_, heißt es dann wieder...

Also weitersagen und nix für ungut


----------



## britta-ox (19. Januar 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Susi auch:
> 
> 
> ?





> Und Respekt Susi, dein Tachostand heute war doch dann dreistellig als du wieder zu Hause warst, oderUnd das mit Spikes!


 
Du bist echt der Hammer, Susi ! 

Ich wähle dich zur Sportlerin des Jahres


----------



## Treeman (19. Januar 2009)

summit schrieb:


> Also weitersagen und nix für ungut



Dankeschön! ^^stößt auch auf absolutes Verständnis!!


----------



## junkyjerk (19. Januar 2009)

so, ich melde mich an dieser stelle mit ner aktualisierten starterliste für die skgt zurück.

die durch mich reservierten zimmer sind voll.

01. kupfermark
02. kupfermarks freundin
03. bax75
04. treeman
05. meine freundin
06. nicki
07. lady_eve
08. derhu
09. lectron
10. medc17
11. milanl
12. anna
13. mike
14. silvi
15. aleks
16. ich

das wird ein logistischer kraftakt, alle fahrer samt bikes ins salzkammergut zu kriegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbird (19. Januar 2009)

summit schrieb:


> Dort reichen schon ein paar Nachahmer und die Stelle fängt an zu erodieren.
> _"Mountainbiker zerstören die Natur"_, heißt es dann wieder...



und dann zeigst du denen, die das sagen, einfach dieses bild: 







hier die story dazu: http://tbird-oc.de/?p=292

klar soll man auf den wegen bleiben, aber mit "mountainbiker machen die natur kaputt" darf mir keiner mehr kommen!


----------



## Slash_93 (19. Januar 2009)

tbird schrieb:


> und dann zeigst du denen, die das sagen, einfach dieses bild:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich dachte gerade schon, das bike kenn ich doch


----------



## carmin (20. Januar 2009)

tbird schrieb:


> klar soll man auf den wegen bleiben, aber mit "mountainbiker machen die natur kaputt" darf mir keiner mehr kommen!


Damit hast Du *objektiv* gesehen sicherlich Recht, und *objektiv* Recht hätte etwa auch der, der dem in den Wald radelnden Mountainbiker eine bessere Umweltbilanz zuschreibt als dem Wanderer, der mit dem Auto gekommen ist.

Leider ist die Welt nicht gerecht, und leider ist die Wahrnehmung des Menschen eben subjektiv.  Der Wanderer sieht eben Dich, wie Du gerade um eine Serpentine schredderst, und nicht den Harvester 100 Meter weiter.  Und wenn er ihn sieht, dann ist das eben eine wirtschaftliche Notwendigkeit, während Du als der egomanische und hedonistische Naturzerstörer betrachtet wirst.  Du magst sagen, hey, was juckt mich das, wenn ich doch objektiv Recht habe.  Aber wenn Du auf einer Tour fünfmal angeschnauzt wirst, dass Du Dich verpissen sollst, hast Du keinen Spaß mehr dran, magst Du auch noch so hartgesotten sein.

Es geht uns also hier nicht darum, anderen Bikern ans Bein zu pissen.  Es geht uns auch nicht darum, uns vor den Wanderern in den Staub zu werfen.  Es geht um das wohlverstandene EIGENinteresse, auch künftig noch stressfrei biken zu können, und sich zu diesem Zweck ein wenig in andere Leute hineinzudenken.

Ganz abgesehen davon stehen auf der Sollseite gar keine Zumutungen.  Es tut nicht weh, einen Wanderer nett zu grüßen, und wenn man eine Treppe oder Serpentine nicht sauber fahren kann, tuts auch nicht weh, mal eben runterzuschieben -- oder besser noch, man lernts und hat dann garantiert noch mehr Spaß.


----------



## dechfrax (20. Januar 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> das wird ein logistischer kraftakt, alle fahrer samt bikes ins salzkammergut zu kriegen...


Dann biete ich mich schon mal als Fahrer an. Auf dem Heckträger haben bei mir 3 Räder Platz, im Auto können 3 (zur Not 4) Leute mitfahren.

Soll'n 'mer ma 'ne Liste machen, wer wo mitfährt?



junkyjerk schrieb:


> i shame me so for my english.


That you don't must, mine is also not the burner!


----------



## Treeman (20. Januar 2009)

medc17 schrieb:


> That you don't must, mine is also not the burner!



BTW, mine's under all pig as well, indeed, I shame me in ground and floor


----------



## junkyjerk (20. Januar 2009)

don´t go me on the alarmclock with your english. that makes me fix and ready.

ja ne liste können wir mal machen wegen fahren zur skgt. ich hab auch nen kombi und nen heckträger für 4 bikes, derhu hat auch einen, das wären dann schonmal 11 bikes.

aber um ein treffen, mal ne woche vorher vielleicht ne tour zusammen fahren, werden wir nicht umhin kommen, vielleicht gehen wir dann auch gleich unterwegs in einen biergarten. ich freu mich auf den sommer.


----------



## kupfermark (20. Januar 2009)

Ab wann lohnt sich eigentlich ein Bus? Mit sowas und den Bikes auf dem Dach oder im Hänger in Goisern einzufahren wär doch kultig


----------



## junkyjerk (20. Januar 2009)

@kupfermark: witzige idee, aber das wird wahrscheinlich schweineteuer, denn son teil schluckt glaub mehr, als unsere dieselkombis zusammen... aber cool wäre es schon. das geb ich zu.


----------



## kupfermark (20. Januar 2009)

Für vernünftige Lösungen bleibt ja noch genug Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (21. Januar 2009)

sonntag mal wieder nach geislingen? wer kommt mit? djt hat schon zugesagt, wenns wetter passt.


----------



## DJT (21. Januar 2009)

Wir haben allerdings mit dem Stefan ausgemacht das wir uns um kurz nach halb elf am HBf Geislingen treffen. Müssten also entweder mit'm Zug ganz rein, oder die "Wurmspecht-Methode" anwenden -> Amstetten aussteigen und per Achse nach Geislingen. Dann müsste man aber den Zuch um 9.10Uhr schon nehmen 

Viele Grüße DJT


----------



## junkyjerk (21. Januar 2009)

9:10uhr ist doch nicht sooo schlimm, da ist wurmspecht schon fast 4stunden wach..


----------



## chickenway-user (21. Januar 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> 9:10uhr ist doch nicht sooo schlimm, da ist wurmspecht schon fast 4stunden wach..




Und ich werd schon fast 4 Stunden geschlafen haben. Passt also


----------



## wurmspecht (22. Januar 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Und ich werd schon fast 4 Stunden geschlafen haben. Passt also



...Und manche schlafen dann noch 4 Stunden ...


----------



## bax75 (22. Januar 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> sonntag mal wieder nach geislingen?



Kann leider nicht. Ich bin übers Wochenende in den Bergen was ja auch schön ist. 
Bis ich's mal wieder schaffe mitzufahren muß ich eben meine Rolle etwas quälen die ich jetzt auch wieder reaktiviert hab.

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß am WE!

Gruß Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (22. Januar 2009)

@bax75: na dann viel spass in den bergen. bis bald mal wieder.


----------



## Michl73 (22. Januar 2009)

Sonntag klingt gut. Startpunkt wär mir egal, weil ich wieder mit dem Auto komm. Plant mich mal mit ein (bis zur Mittagspause  ).

Hoffe, dass ich bis dahin die neue Federgabel eingebaut hab, sonst fahr ich mit dem Hardtail.


----------



## dechfrax (22. Januar 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> sonntag mal wieder nach geislingen? wer kommt mit? djt hat schon zugesagt, wenns wetter passt.


Wollte sonntags ma wieder in die alte Heimat, also ein Stückchen weiter westlich an den Nordtrauf, wo Dir das Panorama den Bremspunkt vermasselt.

Wie sieht's nächste Woche mit 'nem Niteride aus?

Ist mir grad aufgefallen: wollen wir in Regau oder bei der SKGT vielleicht als Kona Bongo Bongo Team antreten? Nicht schlagen, war nur so ne Idee ...


----------



## chickenway-user (22. Januar 2009)

medc17 schrieb:


> Ist mir grad aufgefallen: wollen wir in Regau oder bei der SKGT vielleicht als Kona Bongo Bongo Team antreten? Nicht schlagen, war nur so ne Idee ...



Wenn ihr das macht wär ich gern als "Ersatzfahrer" im Team dabei. Ich würde auch die eine oder andere Trainingseinheit mitmachen...
(hab mir jetzt allerdings die Regeln nicht durchgelesen)


Niteride gern. Nur Montag geht nicht.


----------



## junkyjerk (23. Januar 2009)

das mit dem bongo bongo team können wir ja vielleicht in neustadt oder beim keiler machen? weil in regau und bei der skgt sind schon einige angemeldet.


----------



## wurmspecht (23. Januar 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> das mit dem bongo bongo team können wir ja vielleicht in neustadt oder beim keiler machen? weil in regau und bei der skgt sind schon einige angemeldet.



Kann man das nicht noch "nachmelden"? Die Idee finde ich schon gut!


----------



## chickenway-user (23. Januar 2009)

Grad noch drüber geärgert das es regnet und jetzt - schneits. Optimal. Viel angenehmer beim in die FH fahren...


----------



## kupfermark (23. Januar 2009)

Die Idee und der Hintergrund mit dem Bongo Bongo Team find ich auch gut. Allerdings hat sich "Geländefahrradschnellfahrfreunde" schon ganz gut etabliert und ist einzigartig. Wenn man danach googelt, tauchen nur wir auf.

Bongo Bongo Teams wird es bei größeren Rennen bestimmt mehrere geben, außerdem kann das auf Anhieb jeder aussprechen  
Aber falls jemand das Trikot will, kömmer da schon mal mitmachen, ist ja auch für nen guten Zweck.


----------



## junkyjerk (23. Januar 2009)

ich find die idee mit dem kongobongo-zeug ja auch lustig, aber unseren teamnamen noch viel mehr. der hat schon auf vielen rennen für verknotete zungen bei den moderatoren gesorgt.


----------



## Itanka (23. Januar 2009)

Hallo an alle  Ich habe eine frage, ob hier jemand ist, der gerne freeride oder etwas solche in Ulm fährt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (23. Januar 2009)

@itanka: naja, freeride im ursprünglichen sinne kann man hier in ulm wohl kaum richtig fahren, da hier keine freeridestrecken vorhanden sind. wir gehen auf tour und fahren dort trails mit hindernissen, z.b. geröll, steinplatten, baumstämme, wurzeln etc. schliess dich mal einer tour an, vielleicht sogar schon sonntag in geislingen. treffpunkt ist hier dann gegen 9:00uhr am hauptbahnhof in ulm. vielleicht trifft das ja deinen geschmack.


----------



## Itanka (23. Januar 2009)

hmm.. danke für einladung, aber diese wochenende fahre ich nach Böblingen mit meine slowakische freunede saufen, bis der artz kommt. )


----------



## carmin (23. Januar 2009)

Soll ich dem Arzt dann schon mal Bescheid geben?  Dann wirds nicht so schädlich für die Nervenzellen.


----------



## chickenway-user (23. Januar 2009)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Aber falls jemand das Trikot will, kömmer da schon mal mitmachen, ist ja auch für nen guten Zweck.



Na klar, wozu denn sonst. 
Ich werd meine zwei bis jetzt geplanten Rennen auch in anderen Teams bestreiten. 

Aber wir könnten ja noch das Bongo-Bongo-Trainingsteam gründen.


----------



## Michl73 (24. Januar 2009)

Die neue Federgabel ist drin. Bin dann morgen dabei, wenn's Wetter mitspielt. Werd nachher noch ne kleine Testrunde drehen, schließlich scheint grad die Sonne.

Treffpunkt *wann und wo* Morgen ? Amstetten/Geislingen?


----------



## Itanka (24. Januar 2009)

*carmin*: Na ja...Solltest du besser der artz bescheit sagen, weil ich jetz nicht weiss, wo die nervenzelle jetzt sind )Ich habe deine fotos gesehen und wird ich gerne wissen,woher die erste zwei sind.Es ist in böblingen?


----------



## junkyjerk (24. Januar 2009)

@itanka: sag mal, woher kommst du ursprünglich und wie alt bist du? dein deutsch und die rechtschreibung sind ja unter aller sau...


----------



## Itanka (24. Januar 2009)

junkyjerk: Hi Ich komme aus der slowakai und bin ja schon 29 alt ) Aber muss ich irgendwo paar foto für mein frofil schiesen, dass ich hier nicht wie ein fantomas bin ) 
Wolltest du nicht heute rad fahren? Das wetter ist (war) schön...


----------



## junkyjerk (24. Januar 2009)

alles klar, das ist dann ne erklärung, kennst du denn den milanl?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (24. Januar 2009)

hallo miteinander,
komme zwar leider arbeitsmäßig und krankheitsbedingt grad gar net zum radeln, wollte aber auf einen event hinweisen.
die freunde von der rennrad-fraktion (quaeldich.de) veranstalten vom 4.-12.7. eine garantiert doping-freie deutschlandrundfahrt in 9 etappen. beginnt in erfurt und zieht dann mit einer schleife durch den südwesten hoch nach köln. das etappenziel der 3. etappe am 6.7. ist ulm und es werden unterkünfte für die sportsfreunde gesucht. übrigens kann man auch einzelne etappen mitfahren (3 leistungsklassen, jeweils ca. 8 euro anmeldegebühr), sie sind so ca. 180 km lang und haben so um 2500 hm. 
wenn jemand eine unterkunft anbieten kann, bitte bei mir bescheid geben, ich gebe dann die gesamtzahl der möglichen unterkünfte weiter. thx


----------



## axx (24. Januar 2009)

Hey gasman, schön mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen von dir zu hören 
Vielleicht klappts ja bald mal wieder mit einer kleinen Runde um Ulm?

@geislingen-fahrer: bin grad schwer am überlegen, ob ich auch mitkomme 
Spikes sind gerade sehr zu empfehlen, ich wollte vorhin mal kurz eine kleine Testrunde drehen, ohne Spikes, und bin kläglich gescheitert.

Nach Amstetten kann man mit einer Gruppenkarte fahren, das wisst ihr ja hoffentlich? Lohnt sich schon ab 2 Personen. Könnte wurmspecht auch schon in Senden kaufen, kostet immer 12.50


----------



## carmin (24. Januar 2009)

Itanka schrieb:


> *carmin*: Na ja...Solltest du besser der artz bescheit sagen, weil ich jetz nicht weiss, wo die nervenzelle jetzt sind )Ich habe deine fotos gesehen und wird ich gerne wissen,woher die erste zwei sind.Es ist in böblingen?


Nein, die Fotos zeigen leider keine Spots in Böblingen, sondern das erste Bad Wildbad (durch den Ascii-Art-Ausgabetreiber des mplayer), und das zweite und dritte zeigen den axx in Bischofsmais.

Dann viel Erfolg beim Wiederauffinden der Nervenzellen und auch dem gasman gute Besserung!


----------



## Itanka (24. Januar 2009)

junkyjerk:milanl?hmm...Nei, den kene ich nicht. Und du?


----------



## Itanka (24. Januar 2009)

*carmin*:hmm... In Bad Wilbad war ich schon eilman auch.Mit mein kunpel aus Böblingen. Wir sind nur die Freeride strecke probiert.  Aber muss ich leider sagen, dass ich die alle sprunge nicht gesprungen bin  Ich war auch nicht in versichert...


----------



## junkyjerk (24. Januar 2009)

@geislingenbiker: morgen treffpunkt kurz vor 9:00uhr am seiteneingang hbf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurmspecht (24. Januar 2009)

axx schrieb:


> @geislingen-fahrer: bin grad schwer am überlegen, ob ich auch mitkomme
> Spikes sind gerade sehr zu empfehlen, ich wollte vorhin mal kurz eine kleine Testrunde drehen, ohne Spikes, und bin kläglich gescheitert.


Au ja, komm doch mit axx . DJT kommt ja aus Babenhausen und gabelt mich gegen halb neun wieder in Senden auf, das Ticket können wir also in Ulm lösen, aber danke für den Tipp!

@gasman: das wäre klasse, wenn Du mal wieder dabei wärst! Sieh zu, dass Du schnell wieder gesund wirst!


----------



## DJT (24. Januar 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @geislingenbiker: morgen treffpunkt kurz vor 9:00uhr am seiteneingang hbf.



Passt 
Wir müssen halt (sofern ihr den Umweg dann mitfahrt) den Stefan um kurz nach halb elf am Bahnhof Geislingen abholen


----------



## junkyjerk (24. Januar 2009)

kein problem..


----------



## immerdraussen (24. Januar 2009)

Hallo Ulmer,
wann seid Ihr denn in Amstetten??
Können uns noch nicht zwischen Skitour, Biken im Allgäu oder mit Euch nach Geislingen entscheiden.

Grüßle Felix


----------



## carmin (24. Januar 2009)

... wie sähe denn das "Biken im Allgäu" konkret aus?



Itanka schrieb:


> *carmin*:hmm... In Bad Wilbad war ich schon eilman auch.Mit mein kunpel aus Böblingen. Wir sind nur die Freeride strecke probiert.  Aber muss ich leider sagen, dass ich die alle sprunge nicht gesprungen bin  Ich war auch nicht in versichert...


Jo, ich hab da ja auch noch meine mentalen Baustellen   Was meinst mit "in versichert" -- Protektoren?  Und wer ist denn Dein Kunpel in Böblingen?  Ist der auch hier im Forum?


----------



## Itanka (24. Januar 2009)

*carmin*: Na ja, deutsche sprache, schwere sprache  
Mit ''in versichcert' habe ich gemeint, dass ich in deutschland keine versicherung habe.Ich ich arbeite hier durch eine slowakische fima in Lauphem,wohne in ulm und suche abreit in Böblingen.Jetz bin ich auch in böblingen. Mein kunpel ist auch eine slowake, mit dem ich 10 jahre studiert habe. Er will auch gerne berg ab fahren  Er ist nicht in forum. Diese forum habe ich am freitag nur so in internet gefunden und mich hier registriert...Vieleicht kennen wir irgendwann sich in böblingen trefen..


----------



## carmin (25. Januar 2009)

Itanka schrieb:


> *carmin*: Na ja, deutsche sprache, schwere sprache


Na, wenn Du mit slowakisch loslegen wÃ¼rdest, hÃ¤tte ich ja schon gar keine Chance mehr 
Interessehalber: Sind Tschechisch und Slowakisch zwei vÃ¶llig verschiedene Sprachen, oder versteht man sich so halbwegs?  (Wie sich vielleicht auch Schweizer und Deutsche so halbwegs verstehen...)
Und warst Du schon mal in ÂpiÄÃ¡k? (Das wÃ¤re jetzt ein Bikepark in Tschechien.)
Und wie, das heiÃt, Du gehst in einen Park in dem Bewusstsein, dass unter keinen UmstÃ¤nden etwas passieren darf?  Das wÃ¤re mir fast zu heikel.


----------



## wurmspecht (25. Januar 2009)

immerdraussen schrieb:


> Hallo Ulmer,
> wann seid Ihr denn in Amstetten??
> Können uns noch nicht zwischen Skitour, Biken im Allgäu oder mit Euch nach Geislingen entscheiden.
> 
> Grüßle Felix



Der Zug müsste um 9:31 da sein. Wäre ja klasse, wenn Du Dich für Geislingen entscheidest.


----------



## Itanka (25. Januar 2009)

keine Angst. Wir kennen schon etwas Deutsch sagen  zumbeispil wie ''hee'' oder ''da hana'' usw...  Tchechisch und Slowakisch sind für mich ungefähr gleich. Kann man sagen wie Schweizer und Deutsche sprache..Das wetter ist heute schön..Werdest du heute Fahrrad fahren?..Ich fahre heute nach Ulm. Schade, dass ich hier mein Fahrrad zu hause habe ..


----------



## wurmspecht (25. Januar 2009)

ich habe heute wohl einige Spikes in Geislingen verloren, komischerweise nur am Rand, ist das normal, denn auf dem Trekkingrad haben die Räder noch nie Spikeausfall gehabt??? - wäre schon praktisch, wenn die nachwachsen würden.
War genial heute, hoffentlich seid Ihr alle gut heim gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## immerdraussen (25. Januar 2009)

Hat wirklich mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht mit Euch rund um Geislingen zu fahren.
Bis blad mal wieder


----------



## chickenway-user (25. Januar 2009)

Ich fands auch geil! Und dann noch der Sonnenschein, ich bin wieder motiviert...

Paar Fotos, leider wenig mit Action (draufklicken, dann wirds groß...):













Marge oder auch die lustigen Mützen...


----------



## junkyjerk (25. Januar 2009)

jau, wieder ein genialer tag in geislingen...


----------



## DJT (25. Januar 2009)

War cool heute ja!
Wenn auch teilweise "dodal Sch.... zu fahra" hihi

@Wurmspecht: Lieber Spikeausfall als Haarausfsall, ich sprech aus Erfahrung


----------



## chickenway-user (25. Januar 2009)

Boah, ich glaub ihr habt mich platt gemacht. Grad erst 10 und ich glaub die Sehnsucht nach meinem Bett gewinnt nun...


----------



## Chisum (26. Januar 2009)

Die letzte Abfahrt vom Kreuz nach Geislingen war dann nur hartgefroren, aber schön griffig und hat nochmal -wie die ganze Tour-richtig Spaß gemacht. Danke fürs Guiden und bis zum nächsten Mal.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## junkyjerk (26. Januar 2009)

geislingen ist immer eine tour wert. einfach toll dort. aber nun freu ich mich, wenn das eis endlich weggetaut und der boden wieder trocken und griffig ist.


----------



## Michl73 (26. Januar 2009)

War echt ne geniale Tour gestern. Danke nochmal für den Reifentipp! 
Beim nächsten Mal hab ich dann hoffentlich mehr Grip!


----------



## Ulmer (26. Januar 2009)

Hallo an alle hier im Thread, wollte mich auch mal wieder melden und habe auch gleich eine Frage. Sind die Trails im Wald noch Vereist und Verschneit oder ist der Eispanzer schon weg? 
Ulmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dechfrax (26. Januar 2009)

Ulmer schrieb:


> Hallo an alle hier im Thread, wollte mich auch mal wieder melden und habe auch gleich eine Frage. Sind die Trails im Wald noch Vereist und Verschneit oder ist der Eispanzer schon weg?
> Ulmer


Keine Sorge, es ist noch genug Eis da ...


----------



## Ulmer (26. Januar 2009)

Also ist man ohne Spikebereifung noch schlecht unterwegs oder?


----------



## junkyjerk (26. Januar 2009)

@regau-biker: startgebühr ist überwiesen, nun gibt´s kein zurück mehr.


----------



## kupfermark (26. Januar 2009)

Ulmer schrieb:


> Also ist man ohne Spikebereifung noch schlecht unterwegs oder?



Kommt drauf an, was Du willst. Um was für die Fahrtechnik zu tun und um sich auch im Winter coole Schürfwunden zu holen, an denen man noch Wochen lang rumpuhlen kann, ist es ohne Spikes zur Zeit besser. 

@jj: Cool, Danke! Wird ein prima Einstieg in die Bike-(Renn)Saison!


----------



## junkyjerk (26. Januar 2009)

@kupfermark: mein einstieg ist schon mitte mai, bike the rock in heubach. da fahr ich das xc-rennen und den downhill-wettbewerb, wird bestimmt auch spassig.


----------



## chickenway-user (26. Januar 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @kupfermark: mein einstieg ist schon mitte mai, bike the rock in heubach. da fahr ich das xc-rennen und den downhill-wettbewerb, wird bestimmt auch spassig.




Da müsst ich auch mal hin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (26. Januar 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Da müsst ich auch mal hin...



Könntest sogar mit Singlespeed und Starrgabel am Downhill starten und wärst nicht mal der Einzige.

Für mich fällt Heubach aus, XC ist einfach nix für mich. Der DH mit dem Race-Bike wär schon mal interessant, aber ich will mich nicht vor dem Urlaub noch hinmaulen


----------



## junkyjerk (27. Januar 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Da müsst ich auch mal hin...



dann komm halt mit, kostet 10 fürs xc-rennen und 5 fürn downhill..


----------



## chickenway-user (27. Januar 2009)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Könntest sogar mit Singlespeed und Starrgabel am Downhill starten und wärst nicht mal der Einzige.




Ich weiss, deshalb ja...

Ich weiss nur leider gar nicht was im Mai ist. Da bin ich ja dann hoffentlich fertig mir studieren.


----------



## Treeman (27. Januar 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> I Da bin ich ja dann hoffentlich fertig mir studieren.



lucky you!!


----------



## junkyjerk (27. Januar 2009)

@kupfermark und medc17: wir sind bald nachbarn... *freu*


----------



## chickenway-user (27. Januar 2009)

Treeman schrieb:


> lucky you!!



So froh bin ich da gar nicht drüber. Studieren ist schon geil!

@junkyjerk: Dann sind wir bald keine fast-Nachbarn mehr?


----------



## Slash_93 (27. Januar 2009)

@ americanchickenway lol:

wer fährt da bitte deemax in nem CC HT?


----------



## chickenway-user (27. Januar 2009)

Slash_93 schrieb:


> @ americanchickenway lol:
> 
> wer fährt da bitte deemax in nem CC HT?



Hä? Was amüsiert dich? Das lollige hab ich doch noch gar nicht erzählt: Sonntag nach dem Radeln bin ich ja dann früh ins Bett. Natürlich war mein Bauch zu voll zum Einschlafen...
Nun, jedenfalls gings irgendwann doch, ich bin eingenickt, hab angefangen zu Träumen. Ich hab geträumt ich wär beim Radeln, fuhr auf eine Eisplatte, mein Hinterrad rutscht weg. Also hab ich ruckartig den Fuß raus getan. Leider nicht nur im Traum, von dem Fußrausturuck bin ich nämlich wieder aufgewacht.
Das hab ich ungefähr 3 mal gemacht, dann wurde es mir zu blöd und ich hab noch ein bisschen gelesen...

Das CC-HT mit den DeeMax ist ein Liteville. Übrigens vollgefedert. Meins war das einzige Hardtail...


----------



## junkyjerk (27. Januar 2009)

Slash_93 schrieb:


> @ americanchickenway lol:
> 
> wer fährt da bitte deemax in nem CC HT?



mach mal die augen auf, das ist ein liteville 301..


----------



## Slash_93 (27. Januar 2009)

Dennoch finde ich ohne jemanden angreifen zu wollen die Deemax überdimensioniert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (27. Januar 2009)

Vielleicht ist auch nur das Bike unterdimensioniert


----------



## dechfrax (27. Januar 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @kupfermark und medc17: wir sind bald nachbarn... *freu*


Cool! Dann kann man ja abends nach dem Bike auch mal bei 'nem Bier zusammensitzen ...
Jungs, ich sehne mich nach dem Sommer, mir spukt die ganze Zeit der Tremalzo im Kopf rum


----------



## Slash_93 (27. Januar 2009)

axx schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist auch nur das Bike unterdimensioniert




Stmmt, dass mir das nicht aufgefallen ist, es ist ja ein DH Hobel 
Abgesehen von ein paar Kleinigkeiten wie Rahmen und Gabel, aber das ist ja eh nebensächlich


----------



## kupfermark (27. Januar 2009)

@jj: Na dann pass blos auf, wo Du Deine Bikes abstellst, sonst gibts Ärger wie in der Wilhelmstraße [YT="7WxGXUu8uxc"][/YT]


----------



## junkyjerk (27. Januar 2009)

Slash_93 schrieb:


> Dennoch finde ich ohne jemanden angreifen zu wollen die Deemax überdimensioniert



die deemax kommen ja auch in ein liteville 901 mit 200mm federweg rein, so jetzt kommst du und überdimensioniert.


----------



## junkyjerk (27. Januar 2009)

@medc17: mir spuken ganz andere sachen im kopf, finale ligure und so.. aber tremalzo wär auch nicht schlecht.. wegen bierchen trinken, es ist leider erst im august soweit.. aber da ist ja immer noch sommer....


----------



## DJT (27. Januar 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Ich hab geträumt ich wär beim Radeln, fuhr auf eine Eisplatte, mein Hinterrad rutscht weg.



Bei mir war's echt am Sonntag 
Seitdem tut der rechte Daumen weh und das Schaltauge am Helius ist bissl verbogen  
Ich war wohl doch recht zackig unterwegs, hihi


----------



## junkyjerk (28. Januar 2009)

@djt: da muss ich mich nochmal bedanken, dass du ausgerechnet an der stelle vorausgefahren bist. kriegst du das schaltauge wieder hin? dem daumen mal gute besserung.


----------



## wurmspecht (28. Januar 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> Seitdem tut der rechte Daumen weh und das Schaltauge am Helius ist bissl verbogen



Oh, dann auch von mir gute Besserung an Euch beide! Mich hat's ja eh gewundert, dass es bei dem Eis so wenig Stürze gab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (28. Januar 2009)

so, mein liteville ist auch wieder einsatzbereit, bremse funzt wieder und gabel ist auch wieder da. die haben die komplette krone getauscht inkl. 2009er talas-einheit. geil. also wann gehts wieder aufs rad??


----------



## DJT (28. Januar 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @djt: da muss ich mich nochmal bedanken, dass du ausgerechnet an der stelle vorausgefahren bist. kriegst du das schaltauge wieder hin? dem daumen mal gute besserung.



Danke jj und wurspecht! 
Das wird schon wieder, der Daumen schwillt schon wieder ab(wär vermutl. nicht so arg gewesen wenn ich den Daumen nicht noch bis zum Ende der Tour strapaziert hätte ) und das Schaltauge lässt sich mit mit viel Kraft wieder ausrichten (ist 8mm stark) Nicolai halt, hihi

Viele Grüße DJT


----------



## DJT (28. Januar 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> Danke jj und wurspecht!
> Das wird schon wieder, der Daumen schwillt schon wieder ab(wär vermutl. nicht so arg gewesen wenn ich den Daumen nicht noch bis zum Ende der Tour strapaziert hätte ) und das Schaltauge lässt sich mit mit viel Kraft wieder ausrichten (ist 8mm stark) Nicolai halt, hihi
> 
> Viele Grüße DJT





> die haben die komplette krone getauscht inkl. 2009er talas-einheit


Dann hatte das einschicken ja doch noch was gutes


----------



## DJT (28. Januar 2009)

ups


----------



## junkyjerk (28. Januar 2009)

hab beim bike von meiner freundin auch die hintere bremsscheibe ziemlich verbogen, das hab ich ihr auch noch nicht gebeichtet.


----------



## chickenway-user (28. Januar 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> also wann gehts wieder aufs rad??



Wochenende oder Nightride? Lieber Wochenende, da scheint (hoffentlich) die Sonne... Wetterbericht sagt kälter aber doch recht viel Sonne. 

Aber so ein bisschen Fahrtechniktraining mal Abends irgendwo auf nem Parkplatz wär auch gut...

Ja, die krumme Bremsscheibe ist mir schon am Sonntag aufgefallen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (29. Januar 2009)

Ich nehm alles zurück. Hier ist ja noch ekliger vereist als Geislingen. 

War irgendwer von euch in den letzten Tagen mal radeln und hat eisfreie Trails entdeckt? 
Ich war heut nur auf dem Hochsträß, und da ist alles Eis. Wollte eignetlich weiter, hatte aber bald keinen Bock mehr...
Nur nördlich davon gabs nen kleinen Trail der schön war.

Ich glaub ich muss mir doch mal Spikes zulegen.


----------



## junkyjerk (29. Januar 2009)

ih, da müssen wir wohl wieder nach geislingen am sonntag oder?


----------



## chickenway-user (29. Januar 2009)

Schaut so aus...
Ginge Samstag bei dir auch?


----------



## junkyjerk (29. Januar 2009)

samstag ginge auch... wann sollen wir los?


----------



## chickenway-user (29. Januar 2009)

Oh, sehr schön...
Wieder so wie letztes mal? Das war glaub ich um 9...


----------



## chickenway-user (29. Januar 2009)

Wetter.de prophezeit für Samstag Sonnenschein in Geislingen...


----------



## wurmspecht (30. Januar 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> hab beim bike von meiner freundin auch die hintere bremsscheibe ziemlich verbogen, das hab ich ihr auch noch nicht gebeichtet.



Wie haste das denn geschafft?

Viel Spaß Euch in Geislingen, bei mir rufen die Berge dieses Wochenende . Viel Spaß Euch!!!


----------



## junkyjerk (30. Januar 2009)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Wie haste das denn geschafft?



nach dem trail, der richtung bad überkingen runtergeht, hab ich mich auf ner eisplatte lang gemacht, dabei wirds dann wohl passiert sein.

viel spass in den bergen.


----------



## wurmspecht (30. Januar 2009)

uh, das ist ja ärgerlich. Hinbiegen wird wohl schlecht gehen, oder?


----------



## junkyjerk (30. Januar 2009)

doch, doch, sollte wieder hinzubiegen sein, zur not kostet ne neue scheibe knapp 20â¬.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Itanka (30. Januar 2009)

junkyjerk: danke dir, dass du mir MilanL beraten. Ich war schon gestern mit ihm in statd ein Bierchwn trinken...Er ha gesagt, dass ich viiiieeeell trenieren muss, wenn ich mit die leute hier farrad fahren will ) hmm...hiii


----------



## junkyjerk (30. Januar 2009)

@itanka: kein problem, dachte eh, dass du ihn kennen könntest.

@chickenwayuser: morgen kurz vor 9 am seiteneingang?


----------



## gasman (30. Januar 2009)

fährt morgen jemand. kann erst ab später vormittag/mittag.


----------



## junkyjerk (30. Januar 2009)

@gasman: was heisst später vormittag? kannst du auch schon so gegen 10uhr? könnten wir auch nen zug nehmen.


----------



## gasman (30. Januar 2009)

sorry, ne des schaff ich net. komme hier nicht vor 1030 bis 1100 los. wär schön gewesen, wo wollt ihr den hin


----------



## chickenway-user (31. Januar 2009)

Mir wollet nach Geislinga...

Jo, kurz vor 9 passt.


----------



## axx (31. Januar 2009)

Ich bin heut auch in den Bergen.
Viel Spaß in Geislingen, Wetter soll ja prima werden! Und fährt schön vorsichtig, nicht dass danach wieder alles verbogen ist ;-)


----------



## chickenway-user (31. Januar 2009)

axx schrieb:


> Ich bin heut auch in den Bergen.
> Viel Spaß in Geislingen, Wetter soll ja prima werden! Und fährt schön vorsichtig, nicht dass danach wieder alles verbogen ist ;-)



Was für eine eklige Zeit um Online zu sein...

Wir sind wieder da. Das Wetter war ein wenig ungemütlich, sogar in Ulm wars besser. Beim Aussteigen aus dem Zug hats sogar ein bisschen geschneit...

Aber ansonsten wars geil!


----------



## junkyjerk (31. Januar 2009)

jupp, heute früh war´s wirklich ein wenig ungemütlich, aber im grossen und ganzen ein super biketag. gut griffige trails und kein schlamm, ne höhle haben wir auch noch entdeckt. wo bleiben die bilder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (31. Januar 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> jupp, heute früh war´s wirklich ein wenig ungemülich, aber im grossen und ganzen ein super biketag. gut griffige trails und kein schlamm, ne höhle haben wir auch noch entdeckt. wo bleiben die bilder?




Kaffee und (2) Kuchen nicht zu vergessen 

Bilder:






















Aber eigentlich haben wir ja nur:




zu uns genommen...


----------



## junkyjerk (31. Januar 2009)

der butterstreusel war der hammer, der ist ab sofort bei jeder tour am mann zu führen.


----------



## chickenway-user (31. Januar 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> der butterstreusel war der hammer, der ist ab sofort bei jeder tour am mann zu führen.



Ich schau mal was sich machen lässt...
Dein Zopf war aber auch nicht schlecht!


----------



## DJT (31. Januar 2009)

Wow, und ich war nicht dabei


----------



## axx (31. Januar 2009)

Ich hoffe euch störts nicht, wenn ich schon wieder ein paar nicht-Bike-Fotos einstelle...

Zwischen Immenstadt und Oberstdorf wars auch den ganzen Tag trüb.




Etwas weiter oben kam dann langsamg die Sonne durch...




strahlender Sonnenschein







der Grünten




geile Aussicht




@jj, cwu: wo habt ihr denn die Höhle entdeckt?


----------



## Aitschie (31. Januar 2009)

@axx: Auch wenns Nicht-Bike-Bilder sind extrem schön, der Grünten sieht genial aus!!! 

@jj: Griffige Trails?!? Davon träum ich, bei uns in Bayreuth ist momentan auf allen Wegen mindestens ein cm Eis drauf. Fahren macht da ohne Spikes echt keinen Spaß!!! 
Dennoch störts mich, dass ich nicht fahren kann: mein Freilauf hat sich neben anderen Kleinigkeiten verabschiedet. Folge: Dienstag kommt mein neues Stevens. Und nun zur Frage: wie zufrieden bist mit der Fox?  Ich überlege, mir ne Magura Durin Marathon einzubauen (wegen dem variablen Federweg, war bei meiner alten Revelation sehr angenehm..) Machst du den jährlichen Service (noch so ein Argument für die Magura)??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (31. Januar 2009)

@aitschie: 
1. die trails in geislingen sind alle, bis auf den von der helfenstein-ruine runter, super gut zu fahren, kein eis, kaum schnee, super griffig. es liegt mancherorts ein wenig laub, aber sonst alles bene.

2. dein canyon ist nun also ein fall fÃ¼r den schrott? ich tÃ¤t vielleicht gleich in einen neuen laufradsatz investieren, vielleicht den mavic crossride oder fulcrum 5, kosten beide so ca. 150â¬

3. dein stevens kommt bald? cool. fotos machen. welche gabel ist denn im rad verbaut?

4. von der funktion bin ich mit der fox super zufrieden. ich hatte anfangs ein wenig pech mit der gabel, erst war sie undicht, dann knarzte die krone. beides ist mittlerweile endlich getauscht. die gabel ist super sensibel vom ansprechverhalten, mit der low-speed-compression kann man sie so einstellen, dass sie an stufen nicht wegsackt. die absenkung ist mal richtig komfortabel. alles in allem eine super gabel. heute hab ich sie noch mal auf mein gewicht eingestellt, musste da unterwegs ein paar mal nachpumpen, aber nun passts einwandfrei. den service werd ich mal nicht machen, ist aber wohl ein argument fÃ¼r die magura, die ich Ã¼brigens sehr schick finde mit ihren 2 brÃ¼cken an der krone.

also dann hoffen wir mal, dass es bald wieder ein wenig wÃ¤rmer wird.

p.s.: wann biste mal wieder in ulm? sind doch eigentlich wieder semesterferien... bei mir zumindest.


----------



## axx (1. Februar 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Was für eine eklige Zeit um Online zu sein...



Das musst mir nicht sagen... bin nicht freiwillig so früh auf.
Man bekommt die Freunde, die man verdient hat 

Wir haben gestern übrigens einen ganz interessant aussehenden Trail von der Falkenalpe runter entdeckt. Müssen wir im Sommer mal testen, wenn der Schnee weg ist


----------



## wurmspecht (1. Februar 2009)

@cwu und junkyjerk: woah, wo habt Ihr denn die Höhle gefunden?

@axx: die Bilder sind ja wieder total klasse geworden, war echt toll gestern! Vor allem morgens, als wir Richtung Sonne gelaufen sind: die Landschaft sah aus, als ob man eine Brille mit blauen Gläsern aufhat, total fasziniernd. - Das war nur ein Vorschlag, so früh zu fahren...!!! Kannst von Glück reden, dass die Bahn nicht noch einen früheren Zug zur Verfügung stellt 

@all: wie sieht es denn bei Euch am Di gegen 18.30 Uhr mit einem Nightride aus, sofern das Wetter mitmacht? Schlusslicht_UL und ich dachten mal, eine Runde für Nachtblinde, Anfänger und sonstige Nachtfahrungeübte einzuläuten, kann quasi als Variante der "Reise nach Jerusalem" gesehen werden. Es gewinnt derjenige, der zum Schluss noch übrig bleibt


----------



## junkyjerk (1. Februar 2009)

@wurmspecht: die höhle liegt direkt am trail nach bad überkingen runter, da sind wir schon so oft dran vorbei gedüst. wir haben den eingang auch nur gesehen, weil wir den trail wieder hoch gefahren sind, denn die andere trailauffahrt weiter hinten im tal ist ja total vereist gewesen.


----------



## chickenway-user (1. Februar 2009)

Dienstag klingt eigentlich gut... Aber das Eis.


----------



## Aitschie (1. Februar 2009)

@jj: Das Canyon ist (noch) kein Fall für den Schrotthaufen (außer ich krieg die Abwrackprämie dafür ). Aber es hat sich im Laufe der Zeit gezeigt, dass es für mich zu minderwertig ausgestattet ist: bei ca. 80-100 Touren im Jahr sind die Deore-Sachen halt am Ende... Das Rad wird jetzt mein Bruder bekommen und als mein Winterrad fungieren. 
Das neue Stevens: Drück mich "Bald" heißt wohl Dienstag, Freitag wurde es in Hamburg losgeschickt.
Ich denke, dass ich Mitte Februar mal nach Ulm komme. Schreibe am 10. meine letzte Klausur, dann nur noch Bachelorarbeit  Die beginnt Mitte März/Anfang April. Bis Regau bin ich dann fertig.


----------



## junkyjerk (1. Februar 2009)

@aitschie: schickes bike das stevens. und da willst du ne talas ranbauen? also dann bis mitte februar. hoffentlich sieht man sich dann mal wieder auf einer tour..


----------



## Michl73 (1. Februar 2009)

Thema Eis,

das Wetter lockte, aber der Trail bockte.

Aber für jeden, der ausgiebig seine Spikes testen will, kann ich die Strecken um die *Turitellenplatte/Harthausen *empfehlen.


----------



## junkyjerk (1. Februar 2009)

mein reden, im moment ist eisfreies biken wohl nur in geislingen möglich.


----------



## bax75 (1. Februar 2009)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> @all: wie sieht es denn bei Euch am Di gegen 18.30 Uhr mit einem Nightride aus, sofern das Wetter mitmacht? Schlusslicht_UL und ich dachten mal, eine Runde für Nachtblinde, Anfänger und sonstige Nachtfahrungeübte einzuläuten, kann quasi als Variante der "Reise nach Jerusalem" gesehen werden. Es gewinnt derjenige, der zum Schluss noch übrig bleibt



Ich wäre am Dienstag dabei! Spikes sind ja am Start und neuen Schnee hats auch ein bischen gegeben. Das sind die besten Nightrides bei Schneefall!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (1. Februar 2009)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Kannst von Glück reden, dass die Bahn nicht noch einen früheren Zug zur Verfügung stellt



Bis gestern dachte ich, mit dem 7 Uhr Zug sei das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht. Aber heut hast du mich eines besseren belehrt 
Immerhin haben wir das Bayernticket richtig gut ausgenutzt. 7.5h damit spazieren zu fahren muss man auch erst mal hinbekommen


----------



## junkyjerk (1. Februar 2009)

axx schrieb:


> 7.5h damit spazieren zu fahren muss man auch erst mal hinbekommen



was habt ihr denn gemacht bitte?


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (1. Februar 2009)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> @all: wie sieht es denn bei Euch am Di gegen 18.30 Uhr mit einem Nightride aus, sofern das Wetter mitmacht? Schlusslicht_UL und ich dachten mal, eine Runde für Nachtblinde, Anfänger und sonstige Nachtfahrungeübte einzuläuten, kann quasi als Variante der "Reise nach Jerusalem" gesehen werden. Es gewinnt derjenige, der zum Schluss noch übrig bleibt



hallo zusammen!!
ich werde am dienstag auch dabei sein!! und meinen ersten nightride bestreiten!! dann kann ich endlich meine neue Funzel testen...!!! hoffe, dass wetter bleibt so und der boden taut nicht auf...!!!
bguten start in die woche!!


----------



## axx (1. Februar 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> was habt ihr denn gemacht bitte?


Die Anreise nach Schattwald ist mit Bus und Bahn schon etwas suboptimal. Rückreise dann mit 4x Umsteigen und endlosen Aufhalten. Wenn ich nicht zu müde gewesen wär hätt ich einen Schreikrampf bekommen.
Ich hab einen Skatingkurs bei Privatlehrerin Frau Wurmspecht genommen. Skating ist schon eine geile Schinderei wenn man die Technik nicht raus hat. Milan hat sein letztes Training vor den Wettkämpfen hinter sich gebracht.
Schön wars


----------



## chickenway-user (2. Februar 2009)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> hallo zusammen!!
> ich werde am dienstag auch dabei sein!! und meinen ersten nightride bestreiten!! dann kann ich endlich meine neue Funzel testen...!!! hoffe, dass wetter bleibt so und der boden taut nicht auf...!!!
> bguten start in die woche!!



Ich hoff da taut was auf. Weil so geht ohne Spikes kaum was...


----------



## carmin (2. Februar 2009)

Du hast doch einen Spikereifen...?


----------



## wurmspecht (2. Februar 2009)

axx schrieb:


> Die Anreise nach Schattwald ist mit Bus und Bahn schon etwas suboptimal. Rückreise dann mit 4x Umsteigen und endlosen Aufhalten. Wenn ich nicht zu müde gewesen wär hätt ich einen Schreikrampf bekommen.
> Schön wars


Oh ja, die Bergtage waren echt toll!!!! Ich hab nicht umsonst gesagt, dass man im Tannheimer Tal bis zum Umfallen laufen kann, man MUSS es sogar den Nerven zuliebe tun . Hoffentlich geht es Dir heute nicht allzu schlecht, axx 

Au ja, vielleicht schneit es ja heute und morgen noch ein bisschen drauf. cwu, wenn Du keine Spikes hast, ist das ja nur gut für die Chancengleichheit, die einen können nicht schnell fahren weil sie nichts sehen, die anderen, weil sie keine Spikes haben . Da hast Du quasi mit Deiner Nachtfahrerfahrung und den Spikes gerade die besten Voraussetzungen, bax.
Treffen wir uns dann wie gehabt an der Brücke?


----------



## bax75 (2. Februar 2009)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Treffen wir uns dann wie gehabt an der Brücke?



Ja OK. Dienstag 18:30 Uhr an der Brücke. 

Bisher fahren mit:
wurmspecht
schlusslicht_ul
bax75

Wer noch?


----------



## chickenway-user (2. Februar 2009)

carmin schrieb:


> Du hast doch einen Spikereifen...?



Jein, den hab ich meinem Bruder weitergegeben der auch einen Spikereifen hatte. Und so hat er jetzt zwei (und ich auch wenn ich da bin...).
Hätte ich gewusst das es hier so schlimm eisig wird hätte ich die jetzt natürlich in Ulm...

Ich glaub ich schau mir das morgen nochmal an und entscheid mich dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbird (2. Februar 2009)

Ich würde gern, kann aber am Dienstag nicht ... da treffen sich zwei Termine -.-


----------



## kupfermark (2. Februar 2009)

bax75 schrieb:


> Ja OK. Dienstag 18:30 Uhr an der Brücke.
> 
> Bisher fahren mit:
> wurmspecht
> ...


----------



## dechfrax (2. Februar 2009)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Ja OK. Dienstag 18:30 Uhr an der Brücke.
> 
> Bisher fahren mit:
> wurmspecht
> ...



Ich seh' zu, dass ich zu Hause frei bekomme. Wetter soll ja morgen abend net so toll werden, aber sei's drum.

Mal was anderes: ein Kumpel von mir aus Kirchheim bietet geführte Touren an, u.a. Ende März 2 Tage im Pfälzer Wald. Den aufgerufenen Preis finde ich für Übernachtung und Transport ziemlich fair, vor allem entfällt die Karlsruher Sondermaut, gell jj?!  (scnr)


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (2. Februar 2009)

kupfermark schrieb:


> bax75 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ja OK. Dienstag 18:30 Uhr an der Brücke.
> ...


----------



## wurmspecht (3. Februar 2009)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> [
> servus zusammen,
> meine anwesenheit ist möglicherweise leider arbeitsbedingt gefährdet....!! ich werde schauen, dass ich noch rechtzeitig an- bzw. abmelden kann!!
> bitte im verständnis!!



Abmelden gilt nicht , dann wäre ich ja ganz alleine unter der Nachtfahrelite ....


----------



## bax75 (3. Februar 2009)

Hi Leutle!

Hab mich entschieden dieses Jahr endlich mal meinen Heimmarathon zu fahren und mich bei der WOMC in Offenburg für die Langstrecke angemeldet. 
Ein Freund von mir hat ein eigenes "Team" namens "Angkors Kinder" angemeldet bei dem ich quasi als Gastfahrer mitfahre. Wenn noch jemand Lust hat sich anzuschliessen ist er herzlich willkommen. Übernachtungsgelegenheit gibts bei meinen Eltern.
Dieses Jahr ist das Trikot was man bekommt sogar recht ansehnlich wie ich finde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (3. Februar 2009)

@bax75: bin die womc 3mal gefahren, 2mal alleine und einmal mit kupfermark. die strecke ist landschaftlich sicherlich reizvoll, jedoch fahrtechnisch ne lachnummer. kein einziger singletrail, nur forstautobahn- und schotterstrassen-geballere. du kannst also deine fat alberts runtermachen und den furious fred draufziehen. ich für meinen teil habe beschlossen, diesen marathon nicht mehr zu fahren... denn wenn man veranstaltungen wie keiler, wasgau oder skgt gewohnt ist, kriegt man beim womc unterwegs das kalte kotzen...


----------



## chickenway-user (3. Februar 2009)

Ich war grad ein wenig unterwegs. Ich glaub mir ist das noch zu eisig. 

Rusenschloss und der oberhalb vom Blautopf ist zwar Eisfrei, aber auf dem Weg nach Blaubeuren und wieder zurück hab ich mich einmal richtig und einmal fast langgemacht... (Nein, nix passiert)

Hat richtig Spaß gemacht, Sonnenschein, angenehme Temperaturen... Wenn nur das Eis nicht wär.

Und ich hab mal ausprobiert ein paar Videos zu machen. Ich guck mal ob ich da was draus gebastelt krieg.


----------



## dechfrax (3. Februar 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Ich war grad ein wenig unterwegs. Ich glaub mir ist das noch zu eisig.
> 
> Rusenschloss und der oberhalb vom Blautopf ist zwar Eisfrei, aber auf dem Weg nach Blaubeuren und wieder zurück hab ich mich einmal richtig und einmal fast langgemacht... (Nein, nix passiert)
> 
> Hat richtig Spaß gemacht, Sonnenschein, angenehme Temperaturen... Wenn nur das Eis nicht wär.


Uns hat's auch ohne Sonne einen Heidenspass gemacht. Schlusslicht hat obwohl ohne Spikes unterwegs gut mitgehalten.
@Bax: nochmal vielen Dank für die Lampe, das Mondlicht hätte vermutlich nicht ausgereicht.  Muss mich mal um eine Dimmschaltung für meine Lampe kümmern damit der Akku länger hält.



chickenway-user schrieb:


> Und ich hab mal ausprobiert ein paar Videos zu machen. Ich guck mal ob ich da was draus gebastelt krieg.


Au ja, da bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## chickenway-user (3. Februar 2009)

Wo wart ihr denn Unterwegs?

Heut am Blautopf (wenn man draufklickt sieht man mehr...):








Und hinterher:
<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i201.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid201.photobucket.com/albums/aa63/Alledrecksnamensindschonvergeben/Ulm/DropBarFertig-s.flv">

Wie war denn das mit dem HTML nochmal?

Hier jedenfalls als Link.


----------



## wurmspecht (4. Februar 2009)

Wow, cwu, die Bilder sind ja echt gelungen. 

Mein Respekt auch an schlusslicht_UL, mich hätte es ohne Spikes sicher einige Male geschmissen. War echt ein spaßiger Nachtausflug, fühle mich heute nur so kaputt wie mein Rücklicht, das auf dem Heimweg runtergefallen ist...!!!!

Hat hier übrigens neben kupfermark und (vielleicht??? ) milanL noch jemand Lust, den  Samstag auf den Loipen zu verbringen, wenn das Wetter einigermaßen ist?


----------



## tbird (4. Februar 2009)

Das Video ist saugeil geworden!

@Nightrider: Wo seid ihr gestern gefahren? Ich wäre so gerne mitgekommen


----------



## MilanL (4. Februar 2009)

@cwu: das Video ist genial...


----------



## Treeman (4. Februar 2009)

MilanL schrieb:


> @cwu: das Video ist genial...



Dito, wunderschön gemacht! Die doppelten Wege um die Kamera immer wieder einzusammeln waren es wert!!


----------



## chickenway-user (4. Februar 2009)

Treeman schrieb:


> Dito, wunderschön gemacht! Die doppelten Wege um die Kamera immer wieder einzusammeln waren es wert!!



Ich glaub davon schneid ich auch noch ein Video...


----------



## junkyjerk (4. Februar 2009)

@cwu: alter schwede, saugeil geworden das video. was für eine kamera hast du genommen oder war das dein fotoapparat? ich will raus radeln, wenn ich solche videos seh...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (4. Februar 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @cwu: alter schwede, saugeil geworden das video. was für eine kamera hast du genommen oder war das dein fotoapparat? ich will raus radeln, wenn ich solche videos seh...




Danke...
Ja, war die gleiche Kamera die auch in Geislingen dabei war.


----------



## kupfermark (4. Februar 2009)

Ist echt ein chilliges Video geworden! Hat bestimmt viel Zeit gekostet, die richtige Kamera-Position zu finden und alles zweimal zu fahren.


----------



## junkyjerk (4. Februar 2009)

@all: sonntag geislingen?  wird mir langsam unheimlich, so oft war ich noch nie in geislingen... aber djt und ich würden fahren, also wer mitwill...


----------



## carmin (4. Februar 2009)

jo, ein wirklich gelungenes Video, Respekt!


----------



## Aitschie (4. Februar 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @all: sonntag geislingen?



Wann ziehst du eig. nach Geislingen??? Dann sparst dir die Anfahrt ... 
Hab heut mein neues Schätzelein bekommen, brings dann in 10 Tagen mit (da bin ich Ulm) 

@cwu: gelungenes Video, dürfen wir das jetzt öfters erwarten?


----------



## axx (4. Februar 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @all: sonntag geislingen?  wird mir langsam unheimlich, so oft war ich noch nie in geislingen...



Solange es nur unheimlich und nicht langweilg wird 
Bin am WoE leider schon verplant, Sa LVS-Übung, So Großer Daumen 
Mal schaun, wie's Wetter wird...


----------



## chickenway-user (4. Februar 2009)

Wenn ich am Wochenende nicht heim fahr bin ich Sonntag dabei.


Ich weiss nicht ob ich noch mehr Videos mach. Ich glaub da war einfach Anfängerglück dabei. Hab alle Aufnahmen bis auf eine (da musste ich beim Umsetzen absetzen) verwendet und nur einmal nicht in der richtigen Reihenfolge...
Nen Stativ wär stellenweise ganz nett gewesen, oder so ein Gorilla-Ding wies der DJT hat.
Ich wage zu bezweifeln ob ich das nochmal so hinkrieg. Aber ja, wenn mich irgendwo mal die Lust überfällt mach ich nochmal eins...
Als nächstes wollt ich ja dann ehh ein "Making-Off" machen mit dem ganzen rumgerenne das ich rausgeschnitten hab.


----------



## chickenway-user (5. Februar 2009)

Auch noch ein cooles Video.

Wenn man nur so fahren könnte...


----------



## wurmspecht (5. Februar 2009)

Du bist ja voll im Videofieber, wär mal interessant, wo das letzte gedreht worden ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (5. Februar 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Ich glaub da war einfach Anfängerglück dabei. Hab alle Aufnahmen bis auf eine (da musste ich beim Umsetzen absetzen) verwendet und nur einmal nicht in der richtigen Reihenfolge...



Weitermachen lohnt sich: Mein Bruder hat ähnlich wie du angefangen (letztes Jahr) und mittlerweile kommen recht ordentliche Sachen bei raus (Link zur Videosammlung) Wenn er dieses Jahr dann mal zum biken mitkommt, hui das wird nen Spaß!!!

Werde auch mal mein Glück probieren, unser Alpencross dieses Jahr wird mit Video dokumentiert...



chickenway-user schrieb:


> Nen Stativ wär stellenweise ganz nett gewesen, oder so ein Gorilla-Ding wies der DJT hat.



Nächstes WE bin ich in Ulm, wenn da was zam geht kann ich den Gorilla von meinem Vater mitbringen, der hat nen verstärken für DSLR, die kann man auch für Kamera benutzen.
Das wärs: du mit Video, ich würd mich als Fotograf anbiedern und um die Fahrer und Motive mach ich mir die wenigsten Gedanken... zumindest probieren müssen wir das mal!!!

PS: wenn ich mir die Namen der Leute in dem von dir geposteten Video an schau, dann sind das diese Leutchen: Big Cols Fotogallerie


----------



## tbird (5. Februar 2009)

Nen Gorillapad SLR Zoom hab ich auch daheim ... kann den gerne ausleihen, wenn der mal gebraucht wird!

Fotograf wäre für mich auch kein problem, besitze eine Nikon D300 mit einigen Objektiven (u.a. 50mm f1.4, optimal für den wald) *G*


----------



## chickenway-user (5. Februar 2009)

Das war doch nur ne kleine Digiknipse. Da tuts dann auch ein kleines Gorilladingsbums. Und wenn wir mehrere sind kann ehh einer die Kamera halten. 

@wurmspecht: welcher Berg genau kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es einer der nördlichen Hügel der Alpen sind, davor ist ja Flachland zu sehen.
Und vermutlich ists auch nicht all zu weit von München weg.

Die Leutchen erkennt man doch auch ohne Namen angucken 
(Alle die in dem Video zu sehen sind hab ich auch schon in echt gesehen. Leider war ich noch nicht mit ihnen Biken...)


Dann müssen wir wohl irgendwann mal eine Foto- und Videotour machen. 
Allerdings werd ich nächstes Wochenende nicht da sein (und falls ich doch da bin kommt meine Schwester). Mal schaun, mal schaun...

PS: Bessere Qualität und in bester Qualität runterladbar.


----------



## tbird (5. Februar 2009)

Wir planen übrigens mit unserer Video-Gruppe der Medienoperative Ulm e.V. ein Bike-Action Video ... vorhanden sind mehrere professionelle miniDV-Camcorder, stative, steadycam, usw ... 

Wer da Interesse dran hat, kann sich gerne bei mir per PN melden (ich denke das brauchen wir hier nicht im Thread besprechen). 

Geplant ist auf jeden fall ein kompletter Drehtag, irgendwann im Frühling ... einige nette Trails wüsste ich fürs drehen auch schon ... *g*


----------



## infinitetrails.de (6. Februar 2009)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Du bist ja voll im Videofieber, wär mal interessant, wo das letzte gedreht worden ist



Video wurde in der Nähe von Salzburg gefilmt, Harald Philipps Vorgarten sozusagend 

Riggen mit Gorilla ist übrigens extrem schwierig, würde euch da Magicarms und Superclams von Manfrotto empfehlen... Muss man auch nicht unbedingt sofort kaufen gibts bei jedem Filmverleih für ein paar Euro zu mieten.

Grüße Sebastian


----------



## junkyjerk (6. Februar 2009)

@djt: bleibt´s bei sonntag geislingen?

wer geht noch mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (6. Februar 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @djt: bleibt´s bei sonntag geislingen?
> 
> wer geht noch mit?



Ja, hier!


----------



## junkyjerk (6. Februar 2009)

suppa, dann simma scho 3. und ich nehm auch mal meine kamera mit, ich möchte auch in so einem tollen video mitfahren.


----------



## bax75 (6. Februar 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> sonntag geislingen?
> 
> wer geht noch mit?



Wenns Wetter nicht ganz eklig ist komm ich auch mit!


----------



## wurmspecht (6. Februar 2009)

Cosmics Sports ist ja auch klasse: schickst einen Dämpfer hin und bekommst eine fette Gabel (s.u.). Habe gleich angerufen, mich bedankt und gefragt, was ich für einen Dämpfer bekomme, wenn ich MEINE Gabel hinschicke , fanden die aber nicht so witzig!


----------



## Aitschie (6. Februar 2009)

das ist ja mal super! Versuch die mal in deinen Hinterbau einzubauen  

@ SKGT-Fahrer: zur Einstimmung -> Video


----------



## carmin (6. Februar 2009)

Ne Shiver 
Wer war das neulich mit dem "unterdimensionierten" Bike?


----------



## junkyjerk (6. Februar 2009)

@skgt-fahrer: wer noch mehr einstimmung braucht, kann sich bei mir die 2008er dvd ausleihen... 

@wurmspecht: was haben die gesagt? gabel wieder zurück schicken? der hammer...


----------



## DJT (6. Februar 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @djt: bleibt´s bei sonntag geislingen?



ja Logo!
es sei denn it's raining cat's and little steckmesser 

Ich hab ja gerade eine kleine (Helm)Kamera von einem Kollegen ausgeliehen (nix besonderes) aber mal schauen was dabei rauskommt.
Das kriegt dann auf jedenfall der cwu zum bearbeiten 

Nochmal ein Kompliment an Julian für das Video!
Ich find's echt super, passt finde ich irgendwie alles zusammen, die Bilder, der Schnitt, das Lied (der Text) 

Grüße DJT


----------



## wurmspecht (7. Februar 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @wurmspecht: was haben die gesagt? gabel wieder zurück schicken? der hammer...



Ja, klar, ich soll sie zurückschicken und er schaut mal, wo mein Dämpfer hingereist ist . Auf dem Lieferschein stand ja komischerweise der Dämpfer - ich habe den UPS-Mann noch gefragt, ob er kurz warten könne, denn für einen Dämpfer war das Paket doch etwas schwer und groß, aber er musste leider weiter. 

Puh, bei den Wetteraussichten werde ich morgen wohl nicht mitfahren und eher hier ein Ründelchen drehen (ich glaube, das liegt auch daran, dass ich gerade aus dem Fenster schaue ). Viel Spaß Euch morgen, bin schon auf Eure Filmergebnisse gespannt.


----------



## kupfermark (7. Februar 2009)

Ich machs morgen auch wetterabhängig, die Prognosen sind ja nicht berauschend. 

So ein Mist, jetzt hätt ich einmal ein WE ohne soziale Verpflichtungen und das Wetter spielt nicht mit..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (7. Februar 2009)

was meint ihr mit schlechten wetteraussichten? das bisschen geschneie morgen mittag?


----------



## gasman (7. Februar 2009)

bin zwar seit wochen abstinent, aber morgen hätt ich zeit. fährt man in geislingen spikes und wann wird wo losgefahren. will schon gern fahren, aber habe etwas bedenken wg. kondition??? was steht denn so an??


----------



## chickenway-user (7. Februar 2009)

Es steht die übliche Runde an. Ich glaub die ist grad ein wenig kürzer als die Sommerrunde, wegen Eis.

Deshalb braucht man eigentlich auch keine Spikes, es gibt nur ein paar Stellen wo man die Möglichkeit hat sich wegen Eis grandios aufs Maul zu hauen.

Abfahrt, hmmm, sollten wir wieder 9:10? Also treffen um kurz vor 9 am Seiteneingang?


----------



## gasman (7. Februar 2009)

boah, klingt echt verlockend, ok cwu du fährst ohne titannippel, fährt jemand mit nippeln?


----------



## DJT (7. Februar 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> ... es gibt nur ein paar Stellen wo man die Möglichkeit hat sich wegen Eis grandios aufs Maul zu hauen.



Ich kenn da einen: EEEiiis !!! ..... Rummms 

Also mir persönlich wäre der 10Uhr Zug lieber.
Aber ich schließe mich der Mehrheit an!


----------



## kupfermark (7. Februar 2009)

Ich lass meine Spikereifen zumindest vorne mal drauf. 
Welcher Zug wird denn jetzt genommen? 

Je nach meinem Abendprogramm würd ich direkt nach Amstetten kommen. 

Auf die Wettervorhersage kann man eh nix geben. Für hier war gestern noch fast den ganzen Tag Regen angesagt, dabei scheint die Sonne.


----------



## wurmspecht (7. Februar 2009)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Auf die Wettervorhersage kann man eh nix geben. Für hier war gestern noch fast den ganzen Tag Regen angesagt, dabei scheint die Sonne.



Ja, das stimmt. Mal sehen, mal sehen. Bin so hin- und hergerissen wie das Wetter!

Ich wollte meine Batterie laden, eigentlich bräuchte die 24 Stunden, um voll zu sein, jetzt hängt sie schon über 30 dran und das Ladelämpchen will nicht ausgehen. Was habe ich jetzt schon wieder falsch gemacht, oder ist das normal ?


----------



## gasman (7. Februar 2009)

ok, lieber quälen als ständig hinmaulen. die spikes bleiben drauf. in zeiten der allgemeinen sozialen kälte fände ich 1000 h einen beitrag zum gesellschaftlichen ausgleich. dann dauert es auch nicht so lange, bis jj seinen kuchen auspackt, weil mittag unabhängig vom startzeitpunkt immer mittag bleibt.


----------



## junkyjerk (7. Februar 2009)

hallo leute, also mir wäre der 10:10uhr-zug auch lieber. dann kann ich morgen noch schön weisswürste mit hefeweizen frühstücken... 

also treffen wir uns gegen 10uhr am seiteneingang? bis morgen, ich freu mich auf euch. ich komm ohne spikes, die sind in geislingen nicht nötig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bax75 (7. Februar 2009)

Servus!

10 Uhr kommt mir auch entgegen. Ich werd morgen mal wieder mein Hardtail bemühen. Hab kein Bock die Spikes vom Liteville runter zu machen. Ich denk mal die brauchen wir hier in der Gegend schon noch ne Weile. Ausserdem braucht das HT auch mal wieder Auslauf.

Ich bring dann wieder Kaffee mit.

Bis morgen dann!


----------



## junkyjerk (7. Februar 2009)

jupp, kaffee und kuchen bring ich auch mit.. bis morgen...


----------



## DJT (7. Februar 2009)

Alles klar!
Bis morgen


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (7. Februar 2009)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Puh, bei den Wetteraussichten werde ich morgen wohl nicht mitfahren und eher hier ein Ründelchen drehen (ich glaube, das liegt auch daran, dass ich gerade aus dem Fenster schaue ). Viel Spaß Euch morgen, bin schon auf Eure Filmergebnisse gespannt.


hallo!! 
also, wenn du dich für eine kleine runde hierzulande entscheiden würdest, kannst dich ja melden!!


----------



## chickenway-user (7. Februar 2009)

Video Nummer 2. Das Making Of oder man könnte auch sagen "Arschvideo"...
Bei weitem nicht so gut wie das andere.


----------



## kupfermark (8. Februar 2009)

Hat aber auch was! Vor allem der Part, bei dem die Kamera umfällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (8. Februar 2009)

gasman schrieb:


> ok, lieber quälen als ständig hinmaulen. die spikes bleiben drauf. in zeiten der allgemeinen sozialen kälte fände ich 1000 h einen beitrag zum gesellschaftlichen ausgleich. dann dauert es auch nicht so lange, bis jj seinen kuchen auspackt, weil mittag unabhängig vom startzeitpunkt immer mittag bleibt.



So, ich hab soeben ein bisschen gesellschaftlichen Ausgleich getrieben.
Nur irgendwie ist das Biken mit euch immer geselliger...

Jörg, ich habs leider verpeilt an Kuchen zu kaufen. Nächstesmal wieder.

Also bis dann!


----------



## wurmspecht (8. Februar 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Video Nummer 2. Das Making Of oder man könnte auch sagen "Arschvideo"...
> Bei weitem nicht so gut wie das andere.



Ist vielleicht nicht ganz so spektakulär wie das erste, löst aber durchaus ein breites Grinsen aus. So ein Video ist ja schon so was wie ein Duathlon!!!
Komme heute nicht mit , super  schade, nächstes Mal bin ich aber sicher wieder dabei, ganz viel Spaß Euch heute!
@schlusslicht-UL: Würde gegen halb zehn aufbrechen, wird aber eine gediegene Rentnerrunde. Oder ist Dir das zu früh? Wo treffen wir uns?


----------



## junkyjerk (8. Februar 2009)

@cwu: kein problem, ich hab heute nen richtig dicken quarkstriezel dabei. dann bis nachher.

@wurmspecht: ist echt der hammer, dass du auch am sonntag so früh auf bist.


----------



## wurmspecht (8. Februar 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @wurmspecht: ist echt der hammer, dass du auch am sonntag so früh auf bist.



habe ich von meinem Vater..., im Urlaub halte ich es schon länger im Bett aus, reine Trainingssache ...


----------



## britta-ox (8. Februar 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @wurmspecht: ist echt der hammer, dass du auch am sonntag so früh auf bist.


 Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm

Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß nachher! Wenn die Glatteisgefahr mal vorbei ist, würd ich auch mal gern wieder mitkommen. Hebbe hat mich gestern noch angerufen, doch im Moment ist mir das zu heikel, zumal ich eher zum Angsthasen neige...


----------



## junkyjerk (8. Februar 2009)

hättest ruhig auf hebbe hören können, die trails waren supergriffig, wie die letzten wochen auch. mann, war das wieder schön heute, ich bin schon ganz gespannt auf die videos.


----------



## kupfermark (8. Februar 2009)

Das hat echt mal wieder gut getan, mit euch einen Tag auf dem Bike zu verbringen. Bin jetzt auch ziemlich platt


----------



## wurmspecht (8. Februar 2009)

Lag bei Euch kein Schnee? Bin echt gespannt auf die Bilder und Videos. 
Sah bei Euch das Ergebnis nach einer Heißhungerattace auf den Quarkkuchen von jj  dann so aus wie hier auf "Baumkuchen" ? Habe leider nur 2 unspektakuläre Handy-Bildchen von meinem Tag heute zu bieten, bin aber durchaus auch zufrieden heim gekommen.
@schlusslicht: ok, halb zehn war wohl zu früh...


----------



## DJT (8. Februar 2009)

Heute war's echt lustig ja, und viel besser zu fahren als ich dachte!
Sorry, aber die Viedos sind "Dünnsch" 
Die Kamera ist echt nicht der Hit und leider sieht man meistens nur das Hinterad vom Vordermann. 
Aber ein paar Bilder hab ich ...

Viele Grüße DJT

P.S. Kupfermark und Gasman, freut mich Euch endlich auch mal kennengelernt zu haben


----------



## axx (8. Februar 2009)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> im Urlaub halte ich es schon länger im Bett aus, reine Trainingssache ...



Alpencross ist für wurmspecht hart, da muss sie oftmals bis um 7 im Bett liegen bleiben 

Wetter im Allgäu war mal so, mal so. 

Wo habt ihr euch denn in Geislingen rumgetrieben? Sieht ja wild aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (8. Februar 2009)

das "schön eingeparkt"-bild sieht ja super aus.. wie gestellt...


----------



## kommando99 (8. Februar 2009)

Och Mensch..ich will auch mal wieder ins Gelände. Zum Glück befinde ich mich mittlerweile in der Endphase meiner Erkältung und meinem Rücken geht es auch wieder besser. Schon ******** wenn man alt wird :x


e/ sternchen? was für ein zivilisiertes board hier...


----------



## wurmspecht (9. Februar 2009)

Die Höhlen würden mich auch mal interessieren ...

@axx: woah, da habt Ihr aber zumindest teilweise Glück mit dem Wetter gehabt, war ja ganz anders vorhergesagt!

@DJT: Das Licht ist endlich aus , danke!!!!


----------



## chickenway-user (9. Februar 2009)

Ja, gestern war tatsächlich geil. Wobei, ich glaub es hat ein wenig gebraucht bis ich den Restalkohol rausgeschwitzt hatte und mein Kopf wieder klar war...

Aber gerade der Schluss hat gestern richtig Spaß gemacht!


----------



## bax75 (9. Februar 2009)

War wirklich mal wieder ne super Tour in Geislingen gestern. Hab meine Fotos leider noch nicht runtergeladen. Mach ich heut Abend.
Irgendwie fällts mir heute schwer mich auf meinen Job zu konzentrieren und nicht die ganze Zeit ans Biken zu denken. Am liebsten würd ich heute gleich wieder aufs Radl sitzen... 

@jj: Finale Ligure im Juni ist gebongt! Hab Urlaub bekommen! Juhu!


----------



## lectron (9. Februar 2009)

Langsam muß man ja eher fragen, wer geht im Juni nicht nach Finale.


----------



## kupfermark (9. Februar 2009)

Ist ja auch kein Wunder, bei dem Wetter hier braucht man schließlich was, worauf man sich freuen kann


----------



## wurmspecht (10. Februar 2009)

Wie sieht es denn in der 2. Wochenhälfte (z.B. Donnerstag?) mit einem Nightride aus, soll ja wieder kälter und damit matschfreier werden. Mir würde es nur sehr entgegen kommen, dieses Mal etwas früher im Bett zu sein .


----------



## tbird (10. Februar 2009)

Wäh war das ein Ekliger Ritt heute morgen ... schneematsch hooray ... -.-

Da hab ich doch gleich mal die Spikes wieder ausgepackt xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (10. Februar 2009)

Brrr, was für ein Mistwetter...

Gestern hab ich noch gedacht: "Geil, Neuschnee. Morgen geh ich Radeln. Oder zumindest joggen..."
Aber ne. 
Hoffentlich bombt der Regen wenigstens das Eis weg!


Donnerstag weiss ich noch nicht, ich wollte am Wochenende heimfahren und vielleicht auch schon Donnerstag...


----------



## tbird (10. Februar 2009)

Tja, wenns schlecht läuft gefriert über nacht der ganze Regen wieder fest, soll bald wieder zweistellige Minus-Temperaturen haben -.-


----------



## wurmspecht (10. Februar 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Donnerstag weiss ich noch nicht, ich wollte am Wochenende heimfahren ...



Hattest Du das nicht letzte Woche auch schon vor gehabt ?


----------



## junkyjerk (10. Februar 2009)

@bax75: super, dass du urlaub bekommen hast! wie schauts mit deinen fotos von geislingen aus?


----------



## bax75 (10. Februar 2009)

@jj: Ja ich bin auch total happy! Die Bilder sind nicht besonder spektakulär...


----------



## junkyjerk (10. Februar 2009)

sind doch super...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (10. Februar 2009)

Mal ein kleiner Linktip für Leute, die in Bayern unterwegs sind:
Auf http://bayerninfo.de/ gibts neuerdings einen Routenplaner, der nicht nur verkehrsmittelübergreifend arbeiten, sondern auch aktuelle sowie typische Verkehrslage berücksichtigen können soll.  Meine ersten Versuche verliefen zwar etwas enttäuschend, aber vllt isses ja noch beta.  (Allgemein scheint der ÖV etwas stiefmütterlich behandelt zu werden, und von Donauwörth nach Neu-Ulm kann man anscheinend nicht per Rad fahren.  Sollen sich mal ein Beispiel nehmen an Google Maps, die ja anstandslos den Fußweg von Neu-Ulm nach Santiago de Compostela berechnen, ohne blöde Rückfragen zu stellen wie "Das ist aber weit!  Sollen wir Ihnen nicht doch gleich einen Esel dazubuchen?")


----------



## chickenway-user (12. Februar 2009)

Wie schauts jetzt eigentlich heut abend aus?

(*******, mein Akku ist gar nicht geladen...)


----------



## wurmspecht (12. Februar 2009)

Keine Ahnung, ich habe mich nicht mehr getraut zu fragen


----------



## junkyjerk (12. Februar 2009)

was wollt ihr denn bei dem mistwetter machen? ich würd ja vielleicht ein fahrtechnik-training vorschlagen? vielleicht ein wenig umsetzen, wheelie und bunnyhop üben wollen.

was meint ihr?


----------



## tbird (12. Februar 2009)

umsetzen mit spike-reifen, au ja das wird lustig 

ne, bin heute abend leider nicht dabei, andere termine


----------



## wurmspecht (12. Februar 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> was wollt ihr denn bei dem mistwetter machen?



Wieso Mistwetter, die Sonne scheint doch!


----------



## junkyjerk (12. Februar 2009)

klar scheint die sonne, aber der untergrund mit dem ganzen gesulze nervt halt.

also was machen wir nun?


----------



## axx (12. Februar 2009)

Also in meinem Horoskop steht heute "Legen Sie die Beine hoch und relaxen Sie etwas" 

Die Kollegen gucken schon die ganze Zeit so komisch...


----------



## bax75 (12. Februar 2009)

axx schrieb:


> Also in meinem Horoskop steht heute "Legen Sie die Beine hoch und relaxen Sie etwas"
> 
> Die Kollegen gucken schon die ganze Zeit so komisch...



Keine Sorge: Die gewöhnen sich an den Anblick 

Bin heut Abend auch raus.


----------



## wurmspecht (12. Februar 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> klar scheint die sonne, aber der untergrund mit dem ganzen gesulze nervt halt.
> 
> also was machen wir nun?



Stimmt, der Boden ist wahrscheinlich echt noch nicht gefroren...
Hm, nur zum Fahrtechniküben extra noch mal nach Ulm zu fahren, fehlt mir gerade der Schwung, das könnte ich auch hier machen, sorry.

Aber wie wäre es denn morgen Nachmittag (so gegen 3 Uhr) evtl mit den Seentrails, die sind total witzig und bis morgen vielleicht auch schön fest gefroren. 

In meinem Horoskop steht übrigens heute : "Träumen macht Spaß. ..."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Treeman (12. Februar 2009)

Hey, jetzt kann ich mich doch endlich auch mal wieder melden; Klausuren rum, Hausarbeiten geschrieben .. BIKEN!! 

...und dachte ich frag am besten schon mal frühzeitig nach wie die Stimmung ist am Sonntag auf die Piste zu gehen? Entweder von Ulm aus, oder gern natürlich auch Richtung Geislingen?!


----------



## junkyjerk (12. Februar 2009)

@treeeman: ich könnte am sonntag auch wieder nach geislingen, davon kann ich im moment nicht genug bekommen. ich würde wieder so gegen 10uhr losfahren.


----------



## Aitschie (12. Februar 2009)

Schließe mich mal an: geht was am WE??? Bin wie geschrieben mal wieder in Ulm und würde u.U. mein neues Baby mitnehmen... allerdings werde ich es ruhig angehen lassen müssen, die Erkältung der vergangenen Woche wirkt nach. 
Freitag wird wohl zu knapp, aber Samstag und Sonntag hätt ich Zeit.

BTW: fast den gesamten Vormittag schien bei mir in BT die Sonne, ich also aus der Bib raus - fertig zum Fahren schneits


----------



## Treeman (12. Februar 2009)

@jj  Hört sich super an, ich bin - wenn auch ohne Metallpneus - am Start!
10 Uhr passt, weißt du schon welchen Zug du genau nehmen willst, 
es könnt dann nämlich sein, dass ich in dem schon sitzen werd?!
LG


----------



## junkyjerk (12. Februar 2009)

10:10uhr abfahrt auf gleis 1 glaub ich... man darf zwar eigentlich kein bike ohne radticket mitnehmen, aber der schaffner am letzten sonntag hat uns auch so mitgenommen. und von 5 mal fahren bin ich nur einmal kontrolliert worden.


----------



## chickenway-user (12. Februar 2009)

Sonntag bin ich nicht da...

Aber heut abend ein wenig rumrollen und Fahrtechnik trainieren, da bin ich dabei. Wann? Wo?


----------



## Aitschie (12. Februar 2009)

Das ist mal schön: beschwert man sich hier übers Wetter, schwupps wars 5 min später sonnig und ich auf dem Bock -> top!!!  Die Bedingungen heute waren aber auch mal wieder extrem schön: frischer Schnee und Sonne. 

Wegen Sonntag: würde gerne mitkommen. 10 Uhr finde ich ne schöne Zeit, da muss man nicht so früh aufstehen. Treffpunkt am Eingang rechts? PS: Spikes hab ich auch net...


----------



## junkyjerk (12. Februar 2009)

spikes hab ich auch nicht, hab mir grad meine neuen fat alberts draufgezogen, mal schauen, was die taugen.. 

dann bis sonntag... freu mich...


----------



## carmin (12. Februar 2009)

Was haltets denn davon:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=380205
(Speziell die Formulierung "endlose Megathemen" macht doch hellhörig ;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Treeman (12. Februar 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> freu mich...



...so do I! 

Bis Sonntag.


----------



## DJT (12. Februar 2009)

me too 
(Will ja auch Aitschies neues Baby sehen )

Zur aktuellen Wetterlage:
Was läuft in der Dachrinne und scheppert?

Ein Spatz mit Schneeketten


----------



## chickenway-user (12. Februar 2009)

Wir sind doch kein endloses Megathema, wir sind endloser Megafahrspaß...

Viel Spaß euch am Sonntag!
(Ich würd ja auch gern, aber irgendwann muss ich mich auch daheim mal wieder blicken lassen...)


----------



## bax75 (13. Februar 2009)

Hi Leutle!

Ich bin am Sonntag aller Voraussicht nach auf der Piste zu finden - falls mein Mitfahrer aber doch noch ausfällt würde ich mich wieder den Geislingenfahrern anschliessen. Das war einfach nur genial am letzten Sonntag! 

Aber ich hab noch ein anderes Anliegen: *Sinnvolles verballern von Resturlaub*
Ich würde gern noch ne Woche nach La Palma fliegen um dort schon mal kräftig Höhenmeter zu sammeln und die Trails unsicher zu machen. Ich hab mir vorgestellt entweder am 4. oder dem 18. März zu fliegen. Das Ticket kostet 278 oder 324 EUR je nach Termin. Übernachtung würde ich über Bike-n-fun in Los Llanos buchen (30EUR pro Nacht). 

Wer Lust hat mit zu kommen sollte sich zügig melden damit wir die Flüge buchen können! Ich würd mich freuen wenn noch jemand mitkommen würde!


----------



## junkyjerk (13. Februar 2009)

@bax75: willst du dein eigenen bike mit nach la palma nehmen?


----------



## bax75 (13. Februar 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @bax75: willst du dein eigenen bike mit nach la palma nehmen?



Ja, Alder! Habbisch konkret vor. ;-)

Kostet ca. 25 EUR pro Strecke. Mieten ist also sicher teurer und ich hab meinen eigenen Bock unterm Hintern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (13. Februar 2009)

hast du einen bikekoffer oder nimmst du einen karton? karton hätte ich nämlich, koffer nicht. bock auf sonne hätte ich auch, mal schauen...


----------



## bax75 (13. Februar 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> hast du einen bikekoffer oder nimmst du einen karton? karton hätte ich nämlich, koffer nicht. bock auf sonne hätte ich auch, mal schauen...



Einen Koffer kann man bei der Bike-Station in Blaubeuren ausleihen. Is wahrscheinlich schon besser zumal man das Bike dann auch durch den Flughafen schieben kann (die Teile haben Rollen) Sonst muß man das unhandliche Teil tragen.

Au ja schau doch mal ob das klappt! wurmspecht hätte wohl auch Interesse. Wäre toll wenn wir eine kleine oder auch größere Truppe zusammen kriegen würden, oder?


----------



## junkyjerk (13. Februar 2009)

ist wurmspecht denn am 04.03. schon wieder aus finale zurück? auch nicht schlecht, 2 bikeurlaube hintereinander und an so verschiedenen orten. das mit blaubeuren bikestation ist ein guter tip.... au mann, ich will sonne...


----------



## lectron (13. Februar 2009)

@bax:Welcher Termin kommt bei dir eher in Frage? 
Weil:Bock hätte ich, Resturlaub muß im März auch noch weg und Urlaubsreif bin ich sowieso.
Aber: Regierung muß überzeugt werden und im Geschäft hab ich auch noch einiges um die Ohren.

Ich werde mein möglichstes versuchen.


----------



## bax75 (13. Februar 2009)

lectron schrieb:


> @bax:Welcher Termin kommt bei dir eher in Frage?



Also günstige Flüge hab ich  noch für den 4.März und den 18.März gefunden.
Eigentlich wäre mir der frühere Termin lieber aber ich beuge mich der Mehrheit. Ist bei mir auch nur weil ich lieber schnell in Urlaub will. Nix ernstes also. 
Ich drück Dir die Daumen beim Überzeugen ;-)


----------



## bax75 (13. Februar 2009)

<Werbemodus>
Übrigend eignet sich La Palma auch prima zum regierungsfreundlichen Urlaub machen. Strand, Palmen, Sonne, gutes Essen, super Landschaft... 
Mein Tipp: Regierung einfach mitnehmen!
</Werbemodus>


----------



## Aitschie (13. Februar 2009)

Wegen Sonntag: lieber Foddo oder Video (die Nachbearbeitung überlasse ich Julian ), ich hab mal beides aus BT mitgenommen...


----------



## axx (13. Februar 2009)

bax75 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir vorgestellt entweder am 4. oder dem 18. März zu fliegen. Das Ticket kostet 278 oder 324 EUR je nach Termin.



Schauinsland-Reisen fliegen jeden Mittwoch hin/rück ab FDH, kostet immer 277 EUR. Nach Friedrichshafen könnt ihr von Ulm bequem mit dem Zug bis vors Terminal fahren, und müsst keine Wucherpreise fürs Parken bezahlen


----------



## carmin (13. Februar 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Wir sind doch kein endloses Megathema, wir sind endloser Megafahrspaß...


War ja auch gar nicht abwertend gemeint und ist auch kein Widerspruch zu Fahrspaß.  Aber vielleicht eine Möglichkeit, die lineare Struktur eines Threads zu ersetzen durch viele thematisch abgesetzte Threads, was die Sache doch erheblich übersichtlicher machen könnte.  Also ein Thread zu La Palma, einer zu Geislingen, einer zur SKGT, einer zum Nachtradeln uswusf.  Das Look&Feel gefällt mir derzeit auch nicht besonders, so ohne Links und Signaturen, aber das mag sich ja noch bessern bzw ist nur eine Gewöhnungsfrage.  Man wirds nicht herausfinden, wenn mans nicht ausprobiert


----------



## Aitschie (14. Februar 2009)

@ carmin: 
Die Übersichtlichkeit ist ein guter Grund für Extrathemen, aber wie lange sind die jeweils aktuell? Unter dem Jahr sieht man sich ja (normalerweise) oft genug, und kann aktuelle Themen beim biken bequatschen (außer man ist so wie ich Wahl-Oberfranke, da ist das mit dem sehen leider immer bisschen problematisch)... 

Ich befürchte, dass die Gruppenthemen auch zu "allgemein" werden. Bspw. SKGT ist eine Rennveranstaltung. Soll ich zu jedem Rennen (SKGT, 24h Regau, Keiler, Münsingen, KultBikeNight was weiß ich noch) n extra Talk aufmachen? Denn: ein "Veranstaltungs"-Gesprächskreis hat wohl auch bald ne ähnliche Übersichtlichkeit wie hier) 

Darüber hinaus meine ich, dass du durch eine Community-Gruppe Dritte, die zufälligerweise hier nur mal reinschauen aus, "ausschließt". Nicht bewusst oder vorsätzlich, aber mal ehrlich: wo suchst/liest du zuerst: im Forum oder in den Community-Gruppen? Zumindest ich in Ersterem (und bis zu deinem Link wusste ich nichtmal, dass es solche Gruppen gibt/man sie gründen kann).... 


Und wenn du zu mehreren Themen was zu sagen hast müsstest in einer Gruppe x Posts schreiben, hier gehts in einem. Daher: ich finde diese Gruppen nur in bestimmten Bereichen für sinnvoll, diese sind aber recht gering...

Nur meine Ideen in dieser schönen Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (14. Februar 2009)

Carmin, ich hatte das nicht abwertend verstanden. Aber ich seh es auch so wie Aitschie. Ok, die SKGT-Truppe könnte sich hier noch ne extra-Community machen.

Aber ansonsten ist der Thread doch vor allem da Dinge auszutauschen die in 4 Tagen ehh nicht mehr aktuell sind. Tour übermorgen, wie sind die Trails da grad, wer hat Bock auf Palma...
Man findet hier zwar nie wieder was, aber mehr als die ersten zwei Seiten sind ehh nicht mehr interessant. Und mit dem ganzen Chaos hier erhält man auch einen schönen Überblick.

Aber es gibt sicher Sachen für die das gut ist!

Bin ja heut mal wieder heimgeradelt, heijeijei, war das ein Mist heut. Wollt mal meinen Anhänger ausprobieren. Auf längeren Strecken ist das wie das mitschleifen eines Bremsklotzes... Der kommt nur noch mit wenn ich Zeit hab.
Erst hatte ich mal nen Platten.
Dann hatte ich nach 4 1/2 Stunden nen Hungerast. Und der Power-Bar den ich mir dann reingestopft hab war durch Kälte (oder Alter) so zäh das die Kaumuskeln angefangen haben weh zu tun (Hab ich so noch nie erlebt. Ungefähr so wie ich es eigentlich nur von meinen Beinen kenn wenn sie fertig sind und ich noch nen Berg hochprügel, oder meine Arme nach dem Füttern von 100 Kühen... Aber mitten im Gesicht, das war schon seltsam).
Dann wollt ich mich abholen lassen, doch meiner Ma ihr Auto wollte nicht. Wären aber ehh nur die letzten 20 oder 30 km gewesen.
Irgendwann wurd der Schnee dann stellenweise so viel und klebrig das ich bergab mittreten musste - und bergauf schieben.
Dann ging es mal bergab auf einer grossen Landstraße, schön geräumt und die Gewissheit den nächsten Kilometer nicht bremsen zu lassen. Endlich mal wieder fliegen lassen. Das war geil.
Und dann war ich da. Hat nur gut 2 Stunden länger gebraucht als normal. Natürlich bin ich zu spät zum Essen zu dem ich eingeladen war gekommen. Hat trotzdem noch geschmeckt...
Und fast 30 Winterpokalpunkte hats auch gegeben. Sollte ich öfter machen sowas.
Jetzt muss ich mal gucken ob ich morgen Muskelkater hab. In den Kaumuskeln...


----------



## carmin (14. Februar 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> aber mal ehrlich: wo suchst/liest du zuerst: im Forum oder in den Community-Gruppen?


Najo, die Frage ist ein bisschen, äh, suggestiv, denn die Gruppen sind ja noch taufrisch ;-)

Aber Ihr habt auf jeden Fall Recht in Sachen Integration ins Forum.  Man hat halt seine gewohnten Wege hierher, und die Gruppen liegen da ziemlich weit abseits.  Eine gute Integration wäre, wenn an der Stelle, wo jetzt "ulmer touren thread" steht, irgendwann sowas wie "ulmer touren community" stünde, vllt mit den drei aktuellsten Threads drunter.  Dann wäre die Zugänglichkeit gegenüber Neuen (die hier ja wirklich ein großes Plus ist) auch weiterhin gegeben.

Was die Granularität der Themen angeht (also ein Thread pro Rennen/Tour vs. ein Sammelthread für alle Rennen o.ä.), seh ich kein grundsätzliches Problem, denn das wäre gestaltbar.  Und was aktuell ist, regelt sich durch die Sortierung wie in einem Unterforum ganz von selbst.

Mit der aktuellen linearen Struktur hab ich auch keine Schmerzen, dachte nur, das könnte eine Chance auf was Besseres sein und wollte mal Eure Meinung dazu hören.  Wir können die Sache ja reifen lassen, beobachten und in einem Jahr nochmal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## wurmspecht (14. Februar 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Bin ja heut mal wieder heimgeradelt, heijeijei, war das ein Mist heut.... Jetzt muss ich mal gucken ob ich morgen Muskelkater hab. In den Kaumuskeln...



Na, Du machst einem Mut!!! Ich wollte heute eine Runde fahren, weil mich das schöne Wetter morgen momentan eher in die Berge lockt als nach Geislingen.


----------



## junkyjerk (14. Februar 2009)

@cwu: du bist so hart.. respekt. das mit den kaumuskeln hatte ich auch schon, hatte sogar schon krämpfe vom kauen. irgendwie lustig, wenn zur abwechslung mal das gesicht krampft.


----------



## gasman (14. Februar 2009)

@ carmin: für mich wär das das aus. die dezeitige chaos-struktur im thread ist wohltuend, ich will nicht auch noch in freizeitangelegenheiten reguliert werden. das wäre ein weiterer unerträglicher schritt zur fortgesetzten freiheitsberaubung. besser man findet mal was nicht, als sich dieser regulierung zu unterwerfen. wir sind reguliert durch die geographie, d.h. alle die in der gegend wohnen, sollen auch ihr zeugs schreiben und alle sollens lesen können. genauso wie cwu das einst formuliert hat. so isses gut.
@ all: gehe gegen mittag (1200 oder 1300) ne runde fahren. falls jemand bock hat, bitte posten, dann komm ich an der brücke vorbei, ansonsten nicht.


----------



## Aitschie (14. Februar 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Erst hatte ich mal nen Platten....Dann hatte ich nach 4 1/2 Stunden nen Hungerast....Irgendwann wurd der Schnee dann stellenweise so viel und klebrig das ich bergab mittreten musste - und bergauf schieben....Das war geil....Hat nur gut 2 Stunden länger gebraucht als normal. ...Und fast 30 Winterpokalpunkte hats auch gegeben.



Ich würde das als verrückt im positiven Sinne bezeichnen  Meinen tiefen Respekt hast du!!!


----------



## junkyjerk (14. Februar 2009)

ich freu mich auf morgen, soll ja die sonne scheinen und frieren solls auch, also wahrscheinlich kein schlamm zu erwarten sein.

also dann bis morgen kurz vor 10uhr seiteneingang hbf.


----------



## Michl73 (14. Februar 2009)

Hi zusammen,

hab beim stöbern in Netz folgenden neuen Event 2009 gefunden.

1. Int. Münster-Bike Marathon 
http://www.sv-obermarchtal.de/content/view/132/202/

Hat sich da schon einer von euch angemeldet?


----------



## axx (14. Februar 2009)

Hoi,

morgen gehts nach Lermoos auf die Piste, ich hab voraussichtlich noch ein kleines Plätzchen im Auto frei. Hat jemand Interesse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurmspecht (14. Februar 2009)

gasman schrieb:


> @ all: gehe gegen mittag (1200 oder 1300) ne runde fahren. falls jemand bock hat, bitte posten, dann komm ich an der brücke vorbei, ansonsten nicht.



oooooch schade, da hätten wir ja zusammen fahren können, bin aber leider schon früher gestartet. Ich fand es heute ja ausgesprochen zäh, vor lauter Schnee musste man sogar bergab treten, so langsam war ich noch nie!! Bin mal auf Euren Bericht gespannt, ob in Geislingen morgen auch so viel Schnee liegt.


----------



## junkyjerk (14. Februar 2009)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Bin mal auf Euren Bericht gespannt, ob in Geislingen morgen auch so viel Schnee liegt.



na das hoffe ich doch, denn ich will guten grip haben... und das wetter soll ja richtig toll werden morgen... jippie


----------



## gasman (14. Februar 2009)

@michl73- die streckenbeschreibung klingt brutalst langweilig. asphalt-und gut befahrbare feldwege. highlight 200 meter gemähte wiese. dann lieber rr-fahren und richtig schnell sein.  da versauf ich lieber die 35 euronen startgebühr und brech mir die rippen auf dem trail anstatt im renngedrängel.
@ wurmspecht- grad als ich loswollte hats hier wieder runtergesaut wie blöd, hatte dann auch keinen bock auf die sauerei und hab ne lange laufeinheit gemacht. jetzt bin ich auch müd, das reicht.


----------



## DJT (14. Februar 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> na das hoffe ich doch, denn ich will guten grip haben... .. jippie



ick ooch 

Ich bring morgen Kuchen mit!
Bin mal gespannt wie ich das Helius nacher in den Polo meiner Mam reinkrieg  Mein Golf tut grad nich so 

Bis Morgen


----------



## Aitschie (14. Februar 2009)

Wenn ich grad aus dem Fenster schau, dann macht mein Herz jetzt schon Freudensprünge!!! Bin jetzt auch endlich bei Schnee voll einsatzfähig: nachdem es mir am Donnerstag mal wieder die Clicks vollgeschneet hat hab ich mir heute schöne Flatpedals geleistet und beim Testfahren gleich mal vors Schienbein geschlagen *aua*

Das Rennen in Obermarchtal wird echt toll , die Spitz als Attraktion... (wenn die ne Attraktion sein soll, ich habe diesbezüglich eigene Ansichten)


----------



## junkyjerk (14. Februar 2009)

ich hab auch kuchen und waffeln dabei, kaffee sowieso... bis morgen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurmspecht (14. Februar 2009)

gasman schrieb:


> ...und brech mir die rippen auf dem trail anstatt im renngedrängel.



Sag das nicht zu laut , da kennt sich ja irgendwann niemand mehr aus, wenn alle Trails Gasman-Trail heißen. Außer, die bekommen dann Nummern mit rechts/links-Zusatz dazu...


----------



## carmin (14. Februar 2009)

gasman schrieb:


> @ carmin: für mich wär das das aus.


Jetzt trägst aber dick auf... Vom (nach axx) zweiten Ulmer GPS-Biker lass ich mir nicht erzählen, dass er nicht mit drei Threads statt einem zurechtkäme   Und ich würde es auch eher als strukturiertes Arbeiten denn als Freiheitsberaubung sehen.  Aber wir machens jetzt ja eh nicht.

Jetzt hab ich auch mal einen Kuchen gekauft und weiß gar nicht, welche Tour ich jetzt mitfahr


----------



## DJT (14. Februar 2009)

Meiner is gerade im Ofen (Kirsch-Schoko) mmmhh


----------



## chickenway-user (14. Februar 2009)

*******, ich krieg spontan Lust auf...

...Kuchen. Also Radeln mit Kuchen.



DJT schrieb:


> ick ooch
> 
> Ich bring morgen Kuchen mit!
> Bin mal gespannt wie ich das Helius nacher in den Polo meiner Mam reinkrieg



Geht, damit hab ich Erfahrung...


----------



## junkyjerk (14. Februar 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> *******, ich krieg spontan Lust auf... ...Kuchen. Also Radeln mit Kuchen.



du weisst ja, wann wir morgen wo sind...


----------



## Aitschie (14. Februar 2009)

carmin schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich auch mal einen Kuchen gekauft und weiß gar nicht, welche Tour ich jetzt mitfahr



Ich verweise nur auf jj Post vor mir


----------



## carmin (14. Februar 2009)

Jo, schaun wir mal, wie ich morgen so aus dem Bett komme ;-)
So vom Kuchengleichgewicht sollte ich wohl eher die Böblinger Kollegen unterstützen, andererseits wärn Serpentinen ja auch mal wieder was.  Könnt Ihr einen lahmen Mitfahrer gebrauchen?  So fit bin ich grade wohl nicht.


----------



## junkyjerk (14. Februar 2009)

carmin schrieb:


> Könnt Ihr einen lahmen Mitfahrer gebrauchen?  So fit bin ich grade wohl nicht.



bei soviel kuchen müssen wir dann morgen wohl noch ne extra abfahrt und auffahrt dranhängen, damit der kalorienhaushalt wieder stimmt. herzlich willkommen in unserer runde.


----------



## DJT (14. Februar 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> bei soviel kuchen müssen wir dann morgen wohl noch ne extra abfahrt und auffahrt dranhängen, damit der kalorienhaushalt wieder stimmt. herzlich willkommen in unserer runde.



Oder Du hebst Deinen Kuchen auf für nächsten Sonntag zur "momentanen allwöchentlichen traditionellen Sonntags-Schnee-Kuchen-Tour in Geislingen" 
Obwohl, nächste Woche ist ja Faschingssamstag  uiui, könnte einen (Geislingen)-Ausfall bei mir geben


----------



## chickenway-user (15. Februar 2009)

Nächste Woche wird bei mir leider schon wieder nichts...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (15. Februar 2009)

Dieses mal war hammer! Schnee und noch mehr Schnee  Der Schnitt lag bei 8,9km/h  Grafische Untermalungen gibts gleich...


----------



## Aitschie (15. Februar 2009)

Bergauf - ein Versuch das zu fahren... es blieb überwiegend beim Versuch 






Bergab-Spaß im Schnee





ohne Worte





Jörg





Vesuch aus dem Schnee raus zu fotografieren...





Axel





Essenplatte 





Eisdielenposer





und ist der Busch uach noch so klein, ich find ihn trotzdem





Perfekt!





Mache mir eine typische Axel-Position:





Und wer alle 117 Bilder sehen will, muss die Link belästigen. Sind aber nur in 640*irgendwas die großen Bilder stelle ich morgen abend mit besserer Uni-Verbindung ein


----------



## carmin (15. Februar 2009)

jo, von der Ermüdungsleistung pro Kilometer waren wir heut wohl so effektiv wie nie 
So musses sein.  Geile Tour mit Euch heute, Jungs.


----------



## DJT (15. Februar 2009)

Jep! Sehr lustig war's wie immer 

nur teilweise mangels Traktion nicht fahrbar




vieel Schnee am Turm




unser Top Kameramann in Action




...noch ein paar Bilder im Album


----------



## Treeman (15. Februar 2009)

Großartig, sowohl die Tour, als auch die Bilder!

(v.a. das "Eisdielenposer"-Bild ist unübertroffen )

Bis bald


----------



## junkyjerk (15. Februar 2009)

geile bilder... vielen dank für´s knipsen.. und ich hoffe, dass wir bald wieder zusammen auf tour gehen... es war doch super... trotz speichen- und kettenbruch..


----------



## tbird (16. Februar 2009)

carmin schrieb:


> jo, von der Ermüdungsleistung pro Kilometer waren wir heut wohl so effektiv wie nie



oh ja, das kenn ich .. war gestern auch unterwegs, wohl kürzer wie ihr, aber hatte dennoch im lautertal viel spass  

zwei fotos will ich euch auch noch zeigen. das erste aufm lautertaltrail, das zweite bei bollingen auf der ebene, kurz vorm einstieg in den baumstammtrail ...


----------



## carmin (16. Februar 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> geile bilder... vielen dank für´s knipsen.. und ich hoffe, dass wir bald wieder zusammen auf tour gehen... es war doch super... trotz speichen- und kettenbruch..


plus eine nun doch leicht auseinandergefallene Bremse ;-)

Erstaunlich übrigens, wie viel Wasser noch so aus einem Bike tropfen kann.  Die Pfütze wurde immer größer und ist durchs gesamte Fahrradabteil geschwappt.  Ich hab halt versucht, möglichst unbeteiligt zu gucken...


----------



## axx (16. Februar 2009)

Hab nur ich ein techn. Problem, oder seht ihr die Fotos von Aitschie auch nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bax75 (16. Februar 2009)

axx schrieb:


> Hab nur ich ein techn. Problem, oder seht ihr die Fotos von Aitschie auch nicht?



Moin!
Ich sehe sie auch nicht... 

Ich würde gerne morgen *Dienstag 19Uhr* einen *Nightride* starten. Das Eis sollte ja weitgehend vom Regen weggetaut worden sein und ausserdem ists ja jetzt unter einer dicken Schneeschicht versteckt 

Treffpunkt wie immer an der Brücke.


----------



## chickenway-user (16. Februar 2009)

Bei mir gehen die Bilder nur wenn man die Adressen direkt in den Browser...

Morgen müsste ich mal schauen ob mir meine Schwester frei gibt.


----------



## Aitschie (16. Februar 2009)

hmm, warum die Bilder nicht angezeigt werden, ist mir gerade etwas schleierhaft. Gerstern zu Hause in Ulm wurden sie gezeigt, jetzt gerade eben nimmer , mea culpa!

Werde die Bilder heute abend in mein eigenes Webalbum laden, hoffentlich seht ihr sie dann. Und der Link steht ja auch...


----------



## kupfermark (16. Februar 2009)

bax75 schrieb:


> Moin!
> Ich sehe sie auch nicht...
> 
> Ich würde gerne morgen *Dienstag 19Uhr* einen *Nightride* starten. Das Eis sollte ja weitgehend vom Regen weggetaut worden sein und ausserdem ists ja jetzt unter einer dicken Schneeschicht versteckt
> ...



Ha ja, das passt! Freu mich schon,

Gruß
Mark


----------



## Michl73 (16. Februar 2009)

Wie lang plant ihr euren Nightride? 
Wenn's net so schneit wie jetzt, komm ich auch morgen zur Brücke.


----------



## wurmspecht (16. Februar 2009)

Also, ich habe die Bilder heute morgen noch gesehen  und fand sie richtig gut! 

Hätte morgen Abend auch Lust mit zu kommen, habe aber noch einen Termin bis 18:30 und weiß nicht, ob ich es schaffe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (16. Februar 2009)

Michl73 schrieb:


> Wie lang plant ihr euren Nightride?
> Wenn's net so schneit wie jetzt, komm ich auch morgen zur Brücke.



Ich denk, wir werden schon noch heimkommen, bevor es hell wird 

Je nach Lust, Strecke und Laune. So 2-3 Stunden werdens schon.


----------



## Aitschie (16. Februar 2009)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Also, ich habe die Bilder heute morgen noch gesehen  und fand sie richtig gut!



Danke fürs Lob, aber bei den Fahrern und Motiven kann der Fotograf fast nix falsch machen...
Erkläre aber mir mal einer, warum sie jetzt im oberen Beitrag weg sind... hat mein Rechner/das Internet auch seine Tage?? Zuerst dachte ich mein Vater hätte die Bilder gelöscht (da ich sie auf sein Album geladen habe) aber dort sind sie immer noch. Auf jeden Fall: gerade landen die Bilder auf mein Album 

Testbild: 





Mal ne Bitte: wer kein Picasa auf dem Rechner hat, möge mal probieren, ob runterladen einzelner Bilder (oder der gesamten Galerie) funktioniert und mir Bescheid sagen. 

PS: @Treeman: weil wirs am Sonntag von hatten. Bis Bild 21 ist mit ISO800 fotografiert worden, wenn du die Bilder in Originalgröße anschaust (kann dir auch eines schicken, die geladenen sind "nur" 1600*xxxx siehst das Rauschen recht deutlich. Danach ist kein Rauschen mehr vorhanden...


----------



## carmin (17. Februar 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Mal ne Bitte: wer kein Picasa auf dem Rechner hat, möge mal probieren, ob runterladen einzelner Bilder (oder der gesamten Galerie) funktioniert und mir Bescheid sagen.


Hab kein Picasa, und unter "Herunterladen" findet sich nur die Option "zu Picasa herunterladen".  Hilft Dir das?
Danke für die schönen Bilder übrigens!


----------



## wurmspecht (17. Februar 2009)

Bei den Verhältnissen schaffe ich es heute Abend auf keinen Fall, habe heute Morgen schon ewig gebraucht. Viel Spaß Euch heute !


----------



## junkyjerk (17. Februar 2009)

mein hinterrad ist immer noch beim zentrieren/ einspeichen, darum kann ich heute leider nicht.

hab mich heute morgen auf dem weg zur schule richtig schön hingemault, nun tut mein rechter oberschenkel ein wenig weh... aber geil war der 3m-flug schon...


----------



## Aitschie (17. Februar 2009)

carmin schrieb:


> nur die Option "zu Picasa herunterladen".  Hilft Dir das?



Hebbe hats probiert und das runterladen geht. Wo er allerdings draufgeklickt hat, hat er mir noch net verraten. Aber damit kann ich mir zukünftig das Bilder-CD-brennen sparen und stelle meine Bilder in der Galerie ein. Dann kann sich jeder die gesamte Galerie oder nur die Bilder holen, die er gerne hätte.

@jj: erst das Rad, dann die Kette und jetzt der Mann. Du solltest das Radfahren aufgeben


----------



## junkyjerk (17. Februar 2009)

aitschie schrieb:


> @jj: Erst das rad, dann die kette und jetzt der mann. Du solltest das radfahren aufgeben



niemals!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJT (17. Februar 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Wo er allerdings draufgeklickt hat, hat er mir noch net verraten



Ich hab's Foto angeklickt und dann oben "Herunterladen" > "Foto herunterladen"

@jj: Gute Besserung! (Da war's am Sonntag angenehmer zu fallen bei dem weichen Schnee)


----------



## bax75 (17. Februar 2009)

Oh mann is das ein ekliges Wetter draussen. Hab grad mit kupfermark beschlossen, dass wir das mit dem Nightride heute sein lassen und uns als Ausgleich auf die Rolle hocken.

PS: La Palma ist gebucht! JuHu!!!!


----------



## Michl73 (17. Februar 2009)

Ich schaff's heut Abend net zum Nightride.
Aber wie sieht's denn am Wochenende oder Montag/Dienstag aus?
Bin bestimmt net der Einzige, der frei hat, muss halt nur das Wetter mitspielen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (17. Februar 2009)

bax75 schrieb:


> Oh mann is das ein ekliges Wetter draussen. Hab grad mit kupfermark beschlossen, dass wir das mit dem Nightride heute sein lassen und uns als Ausgleich auf die Rolle hocken.
> 
> PS: La Palma ist gebucht! JuHu!!!!




Oh Schade, jetzt hatte ich mich schon so gefreut...


----------



## carmin (17. Februar 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> Ich hab's Foto angeklickt und dann oben "Herunterladen" > "Foto herunterladen"


und bei den übrigen 127 Fotos? ;-)


----------



## junkyjerk (17. Februar 2009)

ich hab mich mühsam durch alle fotos geklickt und alle per hand runtergeladen... hat ne weile gedauert, aber die fotos haben sich gelohnt


----------



## dechfrax (17. Februar 2009)

bax75 schrieb:


> Oh mann is das ein ekliges Wetter draussen. Hab grad mit kupfermark beschlossen, dass wir das mit dem Nightride heute sein lassen und uns als Ausgleich auf die Rolle hocken.


Gottseidank!!! Ich hatte schon ein schlechtes Gewissen, weil ich es heute nicht geschafft habe. 

Zur Strafe fahre ich morgen wieder mit dem Bike ins Büro


----------



## chickenway-user (18. Februar 2009)

Die Sonne scheint - und es ist der einzige Tag die Woche wo ich (zu einem total sinnlosen Termin) in die FH muss...


----------



## junkyjerk (18. Februar 2009)

die sonne scheint, aber es ist trotzdem arschkalt draussen...


----------



## wurmspecht (19. Februar 2009)

Wie wäre es denn am Samstag mit einer Runde ? Da soll ja das Wetter noch verhältnismäßig besser sein als Sonntag.


----------



## chickenway-user (19. Februar 2009)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn am Samstag mit einer Runde ? Da soll ja das Wetter noch verhältnismäßig besser sein als Sonntag.



Bin ich unterwegs. Diesmal mit Auto. Weichei ich...

Das war letzten Freitag:


----------



## Treeman (19. Februar 2009)

Respect for the man

with the ice (cream) van...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurmspecht (20. Februar 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Bin ich unterwegs. Diesmal mit Auto. Weichei ich...



Würde ich jetzt nicht sagen, wahrscheinlich haste Dir letzte Woche mindestens die nächsten 5 Fahrten mit dem Auto verdient


----------



## kommando99 (20. Februar 2009)

Geiles MTB-Flash-Game: http://fr2db.fr/play.php?track=200245

Unter Menu-> Tracklist gibts mehr Tracks zu Auswahl.


e: http://fr2db.fr/big.php -> Long Track ist auch empfehlenswert


----------



## junkyjerk (21. Februar 2009)

das wetter kotzt mich an, gott sei dank gehts in 3 wochen nach finale ligure...


----------



## axx (21. Februar 2009)

Na hoffentlich ists bis dahin in Finale etwas wärmer. Im Augenblick scheints da ja auch noch recht frostig zu sein.

Bei mir gehts in 2 Wochen ins Kühtai


----------



## junkyjerk (21. Februar 2009)

das hoffe ich auch, aber eigentlich kommt es mir fast nur auf den sonnenschein an, man kann ja einfach etwas mehr anziehen, dann wirds automatisch wärmer.


----------



## dechfrax (21. Februar 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> das wetter kotzt mich an, gott sei dank gehts in 3 wochen nach finale ligure...


Ja, eine Lecke ist's wirklich nicht. Dafür kann man in dem Schnee so schön Spuren lesen. Hab' heute Trails bei Arnegg gefunden <freu>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (23. Februar 2009)

boah, ich könnt grad platzen vor vorfreude, so spontan wie eben bin ich noch nie in urlaub gegangen. fahre morgen mit cwu und djt nach finale... jippie... juhuuuu ich freu mich.... 

und das beste ist: in 3 wochen gleich nochmal runter... hehe...


----------



## chickenway-user (23. Februar 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> boah, ich könnt grad platzen vor vorfreude, so spontan wie eben bin ich noch nie in urlaub gegangen. fahre morgen mit cwu und djt nach finale... jippie... juhuuuu ich freu mich....
> 
> und das beste ist: in 3 wochen gleich nochmal runter... hehe...




schön...


----------



## junkyjerk (23. Februar 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> schön...



gelle? wir sehen uns morgen früh.. wieviel gepäck nehmt ihr eigentlich mit?


----------



## DJT (23. Februar 2009)

super sache jörg! freut mich 
ich nehm halt ne große sporttasche und den bikerucksack mit

morgen früh ...türüllülüüü... wetterbericht sieht gut aus für diese woche


----------



## junkyjerk (23. Februar 2009)

der wetterbericht war ja auch der ausschlaggebende punkt für meine spontane entscheidung mitzufahren. mann ich freu mich...

und wenn ich mir das wetter grad hier in ulm anschaue, bereue ich diese kurzfristige entscheidung kein bisschen.


----------



## chickenway-user (23. Februar 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> gelle? wir sehen uns morgen früh.. wieviel gepäck nehmt ihr eigentlich mit?



Eine Klappbox mit Werkzeug, Ersatzteilen, Bikerucksack, Helm... und eine kleine Reisetasche.

Ich bin ja grad erst wieder seit gestern hier in Ulm, aber es geht mir schon wieder auf den Sack... Schön gleich wieder wegzukönnen. Und ich war grad mit dem Nicolai in der FH. Ich glaub so gut wie jetzt wars noch nie


----------



## junkyjerk (23. Februar 2009)

also funzt dein nicolai wieder?


----------



## Aitschie (23. Februar 2009)

Ihr *pppppiiiiiiieeeeeeppppppp* !!!!! Argh, ich will auch weg!!!! Geistig allein (beim AlpenX-Planen) reicht nicht...


----------



## wurmspecht (24. Februar 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> boah, ich könnt grad platzen vor vorfreude, so spontan wie eben bin ich noch nie in urlaub gegangen. fahre morgen mit cwu und djt nach finale... jippie... juhuuuu ich freu mich....


Ihr seid wohl schon unterwegs, trotzdem viel Spaß, ist ja toll, dass sich alles so gut gefügt hat!


----------



## bax75 (25. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

hat jemand Lust heut Abend mal zu schauen wie die Trailkonsistenz zur Zeit so ist? Der Matsch dürfte nach dem Regen und dem Schnee ja ziemlich lange Fäden ziehen. 

Wer traut sich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michl73 (25. Februar 2009)

Heut reicht's mir leider nicht mehr, aber wir können für morgen was ausmachen. Ich kann ab 17:30 h. 
Tourenvorschlag: Ulmer Norden - Lehr - Mähringen - Uni - Blaustein etc.


----------



## kommando99 (25. Februar 2009)

Wen habe ich gerade am TSG vorbeifahren sehen? bax?


----------



## bax75 (25. Februar 2009)

kommando99 schrieb:


> Wen habe ich gerade am TSG vorbeifahren sehen? bax?



Ja, das kann sein.

Die Trails sind zur Zeit sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig. Der Schnee darauf ist grad ziemlich harschig. Der bremst wie die Sau! Da kam nicht wirklich Flow auf 
Aber dafür wars gut für die Kondition und vor allem für das Gleichgewicht.

Schee wars trotz allem!


----------



## kommando99 (25. Februar 2009)

Am Sonntag war ich auch mal kurz aufm Hochsträß. Würde der Schnee nicht so bremsen, wärs richtig geil.


----------



## wurmspecht (26. Februar 2009)

Wie sieht es denn am Wochenende mit einer Frühlingsrunde aus, das Wetter soll ja gar nicht schlecht werden??


----------



## gasman (28. Februar 2009)

wetterbericht für morgen ist gut, ich kann den dreck aber nicht mehr sehen und werde morgen eine rr runde (asphalt only) machen. wenn jemand lust hat, sich das gemeinsam mit mir anzutun, gerne. würde so gegen später vormittag losfahren, z.b. richtung rot a.d. rot. diese runde ist ohne autos. geeignet natürlich auch für ht mit schnellen reifen.


----------



## dechfrax (28. Februar 2009)

gasman schrieb:


> wetterbericht für morgen ist gut, ich kann den dreck aber nicht mehr sehen und werde morgen eine rr runde (asphalt only) machen. wenn jemand lust hat, sich das gemeinsam mit mir anzutun, gerne. würde so gegen später vormittag losfahren, z.b. richtung rot a.d. rot. diese runde ist ohne autos. geeignet natürlich auch für ht mit schnellen reifen.


Wenn ich rausschaue und die Sonne und die Schnee- und Eisreste überall sehe, bekomme ich auch Lust auf eine Runde Rennrad. Auf den Strassen wird's kein Eis mehr geben ...
Wann willst Du wo starten? Und ganz wichtig: welches Tempo willst Du fahren?


----------



## gasman (28. Februar 2009)

fahren gaaaanz langsam, treffen wie immer an der brücke, da findet jeder hin; sagen wir 10:30; dann isses warm und trocken


----------



## wurmspecht (28. Februar 2009)

AU JA, ich bin auch dabei.  Beim Skaten war es heute auch supergenial, ist zwar irgendwann etwas schwerfällig und sulzig gewesen, aber man konnte kurzämelig laufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dechfrax (28. Februar 2009)

gasman schrieb:


> fahren gaaaanz langsam, treffen wie immer an der brücke, da findet jeder hin; sagen wir 10:30; dann isses warm und trocken


Abgemacht!


----------



## axx (28. Februar 2009)

gasman schrieb:


> geeignet natürlich auch für ht mit schnellen reifen.



Ich interpretier das mal als persönliche Einladung und bin dabei


----------



## gasman (28. Februar 2009)

hey axx, das war ganz persönlich für dich formuliert!!
wusste doch, dass du das richtig interpretierst.
war heute ne runde laufen. sofort wenn man den asphalt verlässt, versinkt man im matsch. widerlich.


----------



## chickenway-user (28. Februar 2009)

Hallo 

Rennradtour? Kann ich da mit dem Nicolai mitfahren?


----------



## kommando99 (28. Februar 2009)

SSP! Hätte ich morgen kein Tennis und sollte nicht auch noch lernen, wäre ich mit m' Fixie angetreten.


----------



## gasman (28. Februar 2009)

das nicolai is genau richtig. mach slicks drauf und fahr ansonsten wie immer, dann passts schon. is ja alles nur der gaudi halber. die tour hat einen knappen hunderter. das is gar nix im vergleich zu deinen heimfahrten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (28. Februar 2009)

hello ulmer, wir finalesen sind auch wieder da... und war das genial... bilder folgen in kürze.


----------



## chickenway-user (1. März 2009)

gasman schrieb:


> das nicolai is genau richtig. mach slicks drauf und fahr ansonsten wie immer, dann passts schon. is ja alles nur der gaudi halber. die tour hat einen knappen hunderter. das is gar nix im vergleich zu deinen heimfahrten



Dafür bräucht ich erstmal 28"-Disc Laufräder... 

Slicks, nene, sowas tu ich dem Ding nicht an. Da dann doch eher mal 100km mit Stollen...


Grad hab ich mal überschlagen das ich dies Jahr auf 100.000 Höhenmeter mit dem Radl komm wenn ich einfach nur so weitermach wie bisher...


----------



## axx (1. März 2009)

Öh, wo ist denn heut die Sonne 
Bei 0 Grad und Nebelnässe will ich eigentlich keine 100km RR fahren.


----------



## carmin (1. März 2009)

Im Nebelradar, wenns das denn gäbe, würde man vermutlich ein Wölkchen über (bzw in) Ulm sehen.  Keine Sorge, weiter draußen scheint bestimmt die Sonne (wie hier zB).


----------



## axx (1. März 2009)

Südlich von Ulm ist auch alles in Nebel. Ich werd 1-2h später starten, dann ist er hoffentlich weg.


----------



## Aitschie (1. März 2009)

gasman schrieb:


> geeignet natürlich auch für ht mit schnellen reifen.



Buuuh, immer diese Diskriminierung von Fully-Fahrern  Dabei kann nen Fully auch schnell sein: bin gestern auf die Neubürg (zweithöchster Berg hier in der fränkischen Schweiz, ein sehr geniales RR-Revier übrigens) geledert: trotz NobbyNic und 430hm einen 25,4er Schnitt (waren auch nur rund 51km ) 37km/h in der Ebene machen echt Laune 

Hoffe, ihr hattet besseres Wetter als wir: null Sonne heute...


----------



## junkyjerk (1. März 2009)

zum thema sonne nur so viel:

ankunft finale und gleich auf tour und nen wheelie an der strandpromenade:






dann auf die 24h-strecke (aussichtsfelsen):





und anschliessend nen super downhill nach noli runter:





noli:





dann wieder hoch auf die 24h-strecke und die aussicht geniessen:





sightseeing in finale:




und





ein wenig schnee hatten wir auch:





faulenzen am strand:





und zum schluss noch ein paar kratzer durch die dornen:





insgesamt durch dornen und nägel 9 platten. aber es war ein geiler kurzurlaub.. jippie


----------



## wurmspecht (1. März 2009)

Woah, tolle Bilder!!!!!! Kommen da noch mehr? 

@ Axx, schade, dass Du nicht mit warst, ab Gerlenhofen hat sich die Sonne rausgetraut, wir sind also goldrichtig gestartet. Cwu, was war mit Dir, warste geistig noch in Finale? 
War echt eine tolle Frühlingseinstiegstour heute . 
Hoffe, die Rucola-Pizza lässt Dich jetzt in Frieden, gasman


----------



## dechfrax (1. März 2009)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Woah, tolle Bilder!!!!!! Kommen da noch mehr?


Die Sonne und die Palmen machen ganz schön an ... Sehr lecker!



wurmspecht schrieb:


> War echt eine tolle Frühlingseinstiegstour heute .


Genial, und ich war pünktlich um 18:00 zu Hause <grins>


----------



## gasman (1. März 2009)

no more pizza-gas-rädchen liebevoll gewienert und geölt-jetzt noch hefe und mentaltraining, damit ich morgen nicht abko....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (1. März 2009)

In kurz-kurz-Radeln *schwelg*, schöne Urlaubsbilder!

Übrigens: letztes Jahr (am 18.Februar) sind wir in kurz-kurz bei 17° ins Fichtelgebirge geradelt....


----------



## chickenway-user (2. März 2009)

Ich hab heut mittag Pasta gegessen, Wein getrunken und obenrum nackig in der Sonne gelegen... 
Mit dem Nicolai Rennradfahren zu gehen konnt ich mich dann doch nicht so recht motivieren und das ich ja eigentlich auch noch mein Stadtrad nehmen könnte ist mir einfach nicht eingefallen. Aber eigentlich war ich auch nie ernsthaft motiviert mitzukommen...


----------



## chickenway-user (2. März 2009)

Noch ein paar Bilder gefällig?





































Ganz oben gabs aber leider auch noch ein "bisschen" Schnee:







Die Woche mal abends ein bisschen Fahrtechniktraining? Dienstag? Mittwoch?


----------



## junkyjerk (2. März 2009)

gerne, fahrtechniktraining schadet nie... wann und wo?


----------



## Michl73 (2. März 2009)

Fahrtechnik Dienstag Abend 

Wann gehts los? Ich könnt ab 17.30 Uhr.
Treffpunkt: Kiesparkplatz bei der FH Ulm Albert-Einstein-Allee?
Danach könnten wir noch ne Runde durch den Wald drehen...


----------



## chickenway-user (3. März 2009)

Michl73 schrieb:


> Fahrtechnik Dienstag Abend
> 
> Wann gehts los? Ich könnt ab 17.30 Uhr.
> Treffpunkt: Kiesparkplatz bei der FH Ulm Albert-Einstein-Allee?
> Danach könnten wir noch ne Runde durch den Wald drehen...



Ja, heute 17:30 würde passen.
Allerdings würde ich als Treffpunkt den neuen Bahnhof in Neu-Ulm vorschlagen, bzw. direkt gegenüber ist von der Landesgartenschau so ein Platz mit ein paar Treppen etc. Damit kann man vielleicht lustige Sachen machen...


----------



## junkyjerk (3. März 2009)

mein bike ist wieder halbwegs sauber und geölt.. im vorderreifen hatte ich noch 2 durchstiche von dornen, aber einen neuen schlauch hab ich eingezogen. kann also los gehen. den platz vorm bahnhof in neu-ulm muss ich erstmal suchen. ab wann seid ihr da? muss nämlich vielleicht bis knapp vor 18uhr arbeiten.


----------



## Michl73 (3. März 2009)

Okay. Bin dann heute ab 17:30 h am neuen Bahnhof in NU.


----------



## chickenway-user (3. März 2009)

Jörg, ich wollte so bis 7 bleiben, denk ich. Wann wärst du denn dann da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (3. März 2009)

ich bin pünktlich um 17:30uhr da, vielleicht sogar ein wenig früher.

also bis nachher... 

p.s.: kann mir einer sagen, wo genau der platz ist? link? map?


----------



## chickenway-user (3. März 2009)

Bei Googlemaps ist der Bahnhof noch nicht umgebaut...

In der Bahnhofsstraße gibts ganz im südwesten ein Parkhaus, von dem aus richtung nordosten und dann die erste rechts. da sind die Bahngleise noch im Tunnel, aber es steht ein kleiner Kiosk rum. Ich glaub der Busbahnhof ist da auch gleich daneben... 
Wenn du an dem Kiosk vorbeifährst kommst du zu dem Platz den ich mein...

Also praktisch am südwest ende von dem offenen Gleisstück.


----------



## docatchme (4. März 2009)

Hallo - zuerst mal vorstellen: ich bin die Verena und studiere in Ulm. Hab 2006 mit meinem Bruder mal ne Transalp gemacht, ansonsten wurde ich im selben Jahr dazu überredet in Bibergemünd die 30km, 800 hm mitzufahren. Das Rennen hab ich gewonnen, aber es waren ja auch äußerst wenig weibliche Teilnehmer am Start . Das zu meiner MTB-Erfahrung. Ich kann absolut nicht bergab fahren. Fahrtechnik Fehlanzeige. Und auch so würd ich mich als rel unsicheren Anfänger bezeichnen. Deswegen würd ich mich gerne mal bei euch anhängen, um zu lernen, wenn ich darf. keinesfalls möchte ich aber irgendwo der bremsklotz sein... ich weiß ja nicht wie schnell ihr in welchem gelände unterwegs seid !
gruß, verena


----------



## junkyjerk (4. März 2009)

hallo verena,

herzlich willkommen in unserer mitte. wir sind ein ziemlich durchgemischter haufen biker und bikerinnen hier. das fahrtechnische vermögen ist ebenso durchmischt. unsere geschwindigkeit auf den touren richten wir grundsätzlich nach dem schwächsten. warten ist kein problem und fahrtechniktips gibts auch umsonst dazu. also schliess dich einfach mal einer unserer ausfahrten an. wir beissen nicht.

viele grüsse vom jörg aka junkyjerk


----------



## chickenway-user (4. März 2009)

Jaja, 3/4 der Leute freuen sich sowiso wenn jemand dabei ist der noch langsamer ist als man selbst 

Also einfach mitkommen. 



Wie schauts denn bei euch grad unter der Woche aus? Die nächsten Wochenenden werden wohl bei mir recht voll werden... Aber unter der Woche werd ich wohl manchmal gehen. Soll ich Bescheid sagen? Will irgendwer mitkommen? 
(Das ist ungefähr der selbe Text wie am Anfang des Threads... Junkyjerk hat mich in Finale drauf gebracht, das der Thread schon 4,5 Jahre alt ist. Falls ich also in einem halben Jahr noch in Ulm weilen sollte dürft ihr mal zum Grillen und Bikevideos gucken vorbeikommen...).


----------



## junkyjerk (4. März 2009)

yeah, the 5th anniversary of the ulmer tourenthread... ich freu mich schon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurmspecht (4. März 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Wie schauts denn bei euch grad unter der Woche aus? Die nächsten Wochenenden werden wohl bei mir recht voll werden... Aber unter der Woche werd ich wohl manchmal gehen. Soll ich Bescheid sagen? Will irgendwer mitkommen?



Au ja, sag ruhig Bescheid, wenn es zeitlich passt, hänge ich mich prinzipiell gerne an. Man könnte ja auch mal wieder über eine Nachtrunde bzw. eine In-die-Nacht-fahr-Runde nachdenken .


----------



## Treeman (4. März 2009)

Freunde der Nacht^^

wie schaut's bei euch kommenden Freitag aus?
Das heißt tendenziell eher tagsüber?!

Bis hoffentlich mal wieder bald!
Hannes


----------



## wurmspecht (5. März 2009)

Am Freitag könnte ich erst so gegen drei, wird wohl zu spät sein, hm?
Und wie sieht es am Sonntag aus, wenn wir schon dabei sind? Da soll es ja zumindest von oben trocken bleiben  ???


----------



## Treeman (5. März 2009)

@wurmspecht: sorry du, aber ich hab um 18 Uhr wieder Nachtschicht 
in BC, da sollte ich natürlich daheim sein. Mal sehen, vielleicht trotzdem
Sonntag..

Sonst wer Lust schon am Freitag suhlen zu gehen?


----------



## chickenway-user (5. März 2009)

Morgen Freitag? 
Könnte gehen, ich fahr Freitag oder Samstag nach Hamburg, aber ich weiss noch nicht so genau wann...


----------



## Aitschie (5. März 2009)

Bin morgen auch wieder in Ulm, leider aus weniger schönem Anlass. Da ich zudem paar Sachen zu tun hab und Freitag abend auch schon wieder gen Bayreuth starte, wirds leider nichts. Aber vll. sieht man sich ja...


----------



## dechfrax (8. März 2009)

Fährt heute jemand? Straße oder Gelände?


----------



## dechfrax (8. März 2009)

Ich kann Schnee langsam nicht mehr sehen:




Man beachte die tolle "Trommelbremse" vorne ...


----------



## junkyjerk (8. März 2009)

wo warst du denn unterwegs? liegt ausserhalb ulms noch so viel schnee? war schon so lange nicht mehr biken hier.. aber noch eine woche, dann radel ich wieder.... unter der sonne am mittelmeer..


----------



## wurmspecht (9. März 2009)

medc17 schrieb:


> Ich kann Schnee langsam nicht mehr sehen:
> Man beachte die tolle "Trommelbremse" vorne ...



Das ist hart! 
Wir hatten gestern einen sehr schönen Ausflug zu Ski und Fuß inklusive Sonnenschein :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (9. März 2009)

ich kann den schnee eigentlich auch nicht mehr sehen, aber gestern hatten wir am schafkopf in gargellen die ungefähr genialsten freeride powder bedingungen, die man sich zum skifahren vorstellen kann. und das bei strahlend blauem himmel. hatte zum ausprobieren so ewig fette amerikanische freeride ski. das ist wie surfen. genial.


----------



## axx (10. März 2009)

Eben. Ich find Schnee auch toll, besonders in den Bergen 
War dieses Jahr schon 7 mal im Allgäu, das übertrifft ja schon bald den Sommer...


----------



## dechfrax (10. März 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> wo warst du denn unterwegs? liegt ausserhalb ulms noch so viel schnee?


Y-Trail Richtung Blaubeuren hinter. Da lagen teilweise mehr als 10 cm. Ich wäre besser beraten gewesen, wenn ich die Langlaufski genommen hätte ...


----------



## junkyjerk (10. März 2009)

naja, noch 4mal schlafen, dann sind sonne und geile, staubtrockene trails angesagt..


----------



## bax75 (10. März 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> naja, noch 4mal schlafen, dann sind sonne und geile, staubtrockene trails angesagt..



Bei uns sinds noch 8 mal schlafen, dann ist Lavasand-Surfen und 2426m auf 0 bei 22°C angesagt


----------



## junkyjerk (10. März 2009)

au mann, bei dem mistwetter hier kann man auch nichts anderes machen als abhauen.


----------



## Aitschie (10. März 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> au mann, bei dem mistwetter hier kann man auch nichts anderes machen als abhauen.



Danke, dass du es uns "Sitzgelassenen" auch noch reindrücken musst   Trotzdem VIEL SPAß schon jetzt!!!

Will endlich auch wieder bei trockenen Bedingungen radeln, immerhin haben wir die erste kurze-Hosen-Tour dieses Jahr schon gemacht (bei 6°!!! Es war so || kalt )

Oh, noch was: wer kann mir Infos bezüglich Fahrbarkeit (sowohl rauf wie runter) der folgenden Pässe liefern: 
Drusentor (südlich der Lindauer Hütte, von Nord nach Süd)
Passo della Vallaccia (oberhalb Poschiavo, von Ost nach West)
Passo del Veneroccolo (südlich des Lago Belviso, von Nord nach Süd; am besten mit anschließender Passage zum Passo del Gato)
Da müssen wir jeweils bei unserem Mega-TransAlp rüber...


----------



## junkyjerk (10. März 2009)

@aitschie: wann plant ihr euren alpencross zu machen?


----------



## Aitschie (11. März 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @aitschie: wann plant ihr euren alpencross zu machen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wissen wir selber noch nicht so genau, definitiv aber im August. Auf Grund der angeblich etwas stabileren Wetterbedingungen vermutlich irgendwann Mitte bis Ende... 

Die Route steht auf jeden Fall in großen Zügen bereits, haben wir letztes WE besprochen (alles circa-Angaben, die exakten Höhenprofile muss ich erst noch erstellen): 520-570km, 14.500-15.000hm, 8 Pässe mit über 2.000m, der Höchste mit 2.694m


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (11. März 2009)

uiuiui, das hört sich gut an, habt ihr noch platz? viele trails dabei?


----------



## Aitschie (11. März 2009)

Trails schauen gut aus, ich will ja schon was Schönes fahren...

Wegen mitfahren: von meiner Seite gerne, aber welchen Platz auf der Warteliste willste haben? Haben bereits Anfragen von 3 anderen... Wir (also Sebastian, Tobi und ich) haben daher beschlossen die Tour wie geplant nur zu dritt (also ohne "Externe") zu machen auch um auf den Hütten leichter unterzukommen. 

Kann dir aber gerne meine Planungsunterlagen zukommen lassen, genug Mitfahrer findest hier ja immer - u.U. mache ich im Anschluss im September noch nen zweiten AX, Zeit hätte ich... wenn du da was planen willst, ich spiele gerne den Begleiter.


----------



## bax75 (11. März 2009)

Hey JJ! Da wäre ich glatt mit von der Partie! Hätte unbedingt auch mal wieder Bock auf eine Transalp!


----------



## carmin (11. März 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Auf Grund der angeblich etwas stabileren Wetterbedingungen vermutlich irgendwann Mitte bis Ende...


Hm, eigentlich war doch die ganzen letzten Jahre Mitte August ein Schlechtwettereinbruch, so dass wir froh waren, das Juliende bzw. die erste Augusthälfte genutzt zu haben.  Ok, das heißt gar nix, außer, dass solche Regeln zweifelhaft sind ;-)


----------



## axx (11. März 2009)

Hach, was gibt es Schöneres als bei so einem Schmuddelwetter am wärmenden Rechner zu sitzen und den nächsten Alpencross zu planen 

@carmin, wurmspecht: mir kommen grad auch etwas Zweifel, ob unsere Festlegung auf Mitte August so optimal ist... "im Hochsommer muss in der unmittelbaren Umgebung des Monviso täglich mit Wärmegewittern gerechnet werden. Beste Tourenzeit: Ende Juni bis Ende Juli und Anfang September bis Ende Oktober. " da fehlt genau der August


----------



## Aitschie (11. März 2009)

Bayreuth hatte heute Sonne und blauen Himmel, da realisiere ich lieber Biketouren 

@jj, bax: wenn ihr nen AlpenX im September machen wollt/plant, ich wäre dabei. Ich bin definitiv spätestens am 30.August von unserem Cross wieder in Ulm zurück.

@jj: unser Cross orientiert sich an dieser Tour vom Albrecht. Wir starten allerdings in Oberstdorf und treffen erst in Klosters auf die beschriebene Route (wobei wir an mehreren Passagen davon abweichen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (11. März 2009)

von carsten schymik hab ich auch mal die gps-daten für nen alpencross runtergeladen, der sah auch gut aus.


----------



## Aitschie (12. März 2009)

Ich habs an Hand der Karten nachvollzogen... macht mir persönlich mehr Spaß. Außerdem kann ich dann gleich alternative Wege begutachten und einplanen: so werden wir an zahlreichen Stellen von der Albrecht-Route abweichen (Folge: mehr Trail, weniger Straße). Und ich glaube, dass du bei nem AlpenX die Karten eh immer mit dabei haben solltest...

Und bei mir stellt sich das GPS-Problem, dass ich so ein Gerät gar nicht habe


----------



## bax75 (12. März 2009)

@ jj: Dir und Deinen Mitfahren viel Spaß in Finale. 
Ich sag nur eins: *36*


----------



## junkyjerk (12. März 2009)

jau, euch auch nochmal alles gute für la palma. meine karre steht schon startklar mit dachbox vorm haus und scharrt mit den hufen. ich bin ja mal gespannt, wie sich die 160mm federweg bemerkbar machen.. ich freu mich schon wie schnitzel.


----------



## britta-ox (12. März 2009)

Jo, ich wünsch euch auch viel Spaß und gutes Wetter!

Kommt alle wieder heile zurück!


----------



## dechfrax (13. März 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> meine karre steht schon startklar mit dachbox vorm haus und scharrt mit den hufen.


Viel Spass, gutes Wetter und Hals- und Beinbruch!



junkyjerk schrieb:


> ich bin ja mal gespannt, wie sich die 160mm federweg bemerkbar machen..


Hab' ich die geheimen Botschaften richtig verstanden und Du fährst jetzt eine Fox 36?


----------



## carmin (13. März 2009)

Steht zumindest in seiner Bikemarktanzeige 
Luft oder Stahl?
Ich glaub, um seinen Spaß müssen wir uns keine Sorgen machen


----------



## junkyjerk (13. März 2009)

ja, fahre nun ne 2009er fox 36 talas rc2. schickes teil und hoffentlich ein spassbringer. aber das werde ich ja schon nächste woche herausfinden.


----------



## Lady_Eve (13. März 2009)

Hi,

hat jemand Lust morgen mittag so ab 12/13 Uhr ne Runde zu drehen? Würde mal fühlen was die Trails um Ulm so machen und wie mir die frische Luft nach dem Winter bekommt!


----------



## tbird (13. März 2009)

Meine Revelation braucht nun nach 10000km und etlichen Schlammtouren ne Generalüberholung ... Kann das jemand von euch oder soll ich sie direkt zu Bikeline bringen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dechfrax (13. März 2009)

Lady_Eve schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hat jemand Lust morgen mittag so ab 12/13 Uhr ne Runde zu drehen?


Lust schon ... Bis wann musst Du's denn wissen? Bin noch nicht sicher, ob ich morgen mittag für 2 Stunden verschwinden kann.

@all:
Wie sieht's Sonntag aus?


----------



## Lady_Eve (13. März 2009)

je nachdem was du willst, ich nehm docatchme und ne Fahranfängerfreundin um 15 Uhr in Herrlingen am Bhf mit, wollte davor aber erst mal wieder Freundschaft mit meinem Rad schließen und noch schauen wie so die Trails aufm Hochsträss, Y-Trail und Lautertal so aussehen - etwa ab 12 oder 13 Uhr

Gib halt bis 12 Uhr bescheid ob du irgendwo "mitgenommen" werden willst!


----------



## dechfrax (14. März 2009)

Lady_Eve schrieb:


> Gib halt bis 12 Uhr bescheid ob du irgendwo "mitgenommen" werden willst!


Sorry, wird heut' leider nichts. Familie geht vor


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (14. März 2009)

Lady_Eve schrieb:


> jnoch schauen wie so die Trails aufm Hochsträss, Y-Trail und Lautertal so aussehen - etwa ab 12 oder 13 Uhr


Hi, 
was kannst du von den trails berichten?? Sind sie sehr schlammig....? Würde auch einmal wieder sehr gerne eine Runde drehen, aber in letzter Zeit war es mir definitv zu dreckig..... 
greets


----------



## tbird (14. März 2009)

die trails sind alle trocken und sehr griffig. TEILWEISE (hochsträss) liegt in den zufahrten im wald noch schnee, aber sehr vereinzelt. die trails selbst sind absolut schneefrei. 

allgemein: macht unglaublich laune!

@schlusslicht: bitte mal melden, tour (nacht?) erwünscht!


----------



## dechfrax (14. März 2009)

tbird schrieb:


> die trails sind alle trocken und sehr griffig. TEILWEISE (hochsträss) liegt in den zufahrten im wald noch schnee, aber sehr vereinzelt. die trails selbst sind absolut schneefrei.
> 
> allgemein: macht unglaublich laune!


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen! Ich musste heute früh kurz vor 9:00 starten um auf meine Kosten zu kommen.

Wer errät, wo das ist?





Als kleine Hilfe diesmal mit einem schemenhaften kleinen Hüttchen:


----------



## chickenway-user (15. März 2009)

Im Wald?

Ich war jetzt die Woche nur ein bisschen in Berlin Stadtfahren, ich muss auch dringend mal wieder in den Wald nächste Woche. Also wer gehen mag melde sich!


----------



## Aitschie (15. März 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Im Wald?



Im Wald aufm Trail


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (15. März 2009)

tbird schrieb:


> die trails sind alle trocken und sehr griffig. TEILWEISE (hochsträss) liegt in den zufahrten im wald noch schnee, aber sehr vereinzelt. die trails selbst sind absolut schneefrei.
> 
> allgemein: macht unglaublich laune!
> 
> @schlusslicht: bitte mal melden, tour (nacht?) erwünscht!



jaaaa....sehr schön und hört sich ja vielversprechend an!!! auf einen kleinen nightright gegen mitte bzw. ende nächster woche bin ich nicht abgeneigt!!! die batterie ist schon geladen und einsatzbereit.......wann hast du so angedacht??  
grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lady_Eve (15. März 2009)

Also die Trails aufm Hochsträß waren trocken bis auf die Stelle hinterm Sportplatz - da hab ich dann bis Blaubeuren meine ersten Schneefahr-Erfahrungen gesammelt. Muss ja zugeben dass es für Technik und Gleichgewicht nix besseres gibt, aber ich hab für die Strecke bis Blaubeuren 30 minuten länger gebraucht wie sonst. 60% der Feldwege dort sind noch verschneit. Den Rückweg aufm Y-Trail hab ich mir dann gespart und bin über Straße zum ersten Trail ins Lautertal. Da sind momentan die Waldarbeiter wieder beschäftigt, aber ist gut fahrbar und fast nicht matschig (liegt aber an dem Steinigen Untergrund). Wie die anderen Trails aussehen werd ich mir nächstes WE mal ansehen.
Ach ja, der Trail von der Aussichtsplattform nach Arnegg/Herrlingen ist wunderbar fahrbar.


----------



## chickenway-user (15. März 2009)

Nightride Donnerstag?


----------



## dechfrax (16. März 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Nightride Donnerstag?


Gute Idee! Hauptsache, das Wetter hält. Im Augenblick ist's echt lecker ...

Auflösung zum Fotorätsel oben: über der Tür des Hüttchens steht "Rentnerhütte".


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (16. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
Donnerstag hört sich in der Tat nicht schlecht an.....hoffentlich bleibt es trocken!! Welche Uhrzeit steht zur Diskussion?


----------



## chickenway-user (17. März 2009)

Ahhh, mir ist grad eingefallen das ich Donnerstag abend gar keine Zeit habe... 
Ich werde also wohl tagsüber losmüssen...


----------



## dechfrax (17. März 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Ahhh, mir ist grad eingefallen das ich Donnerstag abend gar keine Zeit habe...
> Ich werde also wohl tagsüber losmüssen...


Mir ist in meiner Euphorie auch völlig durch die Lappen gegangen, dass ich am Donnerstag Skifahren bin ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (17. März 2009)

Hi Jungs , könnt ihr bitte für mein Bike voten ?  Gruß und thx voraus 

http://www.light-bikes.de/forum/pics/index.php?n=1625


----------



## Aitschie (18. März 2009)

Schönes Rad, aber wo kann ich voten? Oder bin ich nur zu blöde es zu finden?


----------



## chickenway-user (18. März 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Schönes Rad, aber wo kann ich voten? Oder bin ich nur zu blöde es zu finden?



Ich glaub da muss man angemeldet sein...

DJT und ich haben überlegt Sonntag nach Geislingen zu fahren. Wie schauts da bei euch aus?

Edit: seh grad, bei mir wird das Sonntag wahrscheinlich nichts... Sorry Hebbe!


----------



## Aitschie (18. März 2009)

Registiert bin ich dort schon länger (auch wenn mir die "Erlaubnis" dort aktiv zu sein in Form eines Rades, welches "Leichtbau"-genannt werden kann, bisher fehlt ) Aber ich habs jetzt gefunden: man muss im News-Fred an der Umfrage teilnehmen *bingo*

Sorry, bin grad mies draus.... Fahre mit meinem gerade 4Wochen alten Stevens bei uns bisschen am Berg, plötzlich bremst mein Hinterrad ab und nix rührt sich mehr. Feststellung: Nabe festgefressen :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: 

Genug abgeregt


----------



## axx (18. März 2009)

Ich bin heut mal die Ustgbtlkdoopfüeingkr-Runde gefahren.






WTF 
Was für Pillen werfen sich die Jungs eigentlich ein?


----------



## carmin (18. März 2009)

Das fragt man sich hier mitunter auch:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=354236
Wohl ein ähnliches Motiv.


----------



## Aitschie (18. März 2009)

axx schrieb:


> Ich bin heut mal die Ustgbtlkdoopfüeingkr-Runde gefahren.
> WTF
> Was für Pillen werfen sich die Jungs eigentlich ein?





Hab gerade eben eine interessante "Entdeckung" gemacht (vielleicht kennt ihr sie ja schon): Drück mich Auf der Seite kann man sich Höhenprofile seiner Alpencross-Etappen erstellen! Genauso wie beim Stanciu, nur for free! Als Anhaltpunkt für die Routenplanung sehr interessant... und was noch besser ist: die Route kann man als .pdf drucken lassen und der Oberknaller: GPS-Tracks kann man auch noch speichern! 

Das Netz bietet doch immer wieder Überraschungen. Auf der Seite findet man übrigens auch zahlreiche MTB-Touren im Allgäu. Vielleicht ist eine euch bekannte dabei und ihr könnt mal die Qualität beurteilen. Würd mich interessieren...


----------



## HypnoKröte (18. März 2009)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Hi Jungs , könnt ihr bitte für mein Bike voten ?  Gruß und thx voraus
> 
> http://www.light-bikes.de/forum/pics/index.php?n=1625



 Bitte vergesst diesen Post.


----------



## carmin (18. März 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Hab gerade eben eine interessante "Entdeckung" gemacht (vielleicht kennt ihr sie ja schon): Drück mich Auf der Seite kann man sich Höhenprofile seiner Alpencross-Etappen erstellen! Genauso wie beim Stanciu, nur for free! Als Anhaltpunkt für die Routenplanung sehr interessant...


Das ist echt der helle Wahnsinn!  Kompletten WestalpenX in 1:25'000 als 143-seitiges PDF (ok, die Kartenquali ist mau   Entspricht in einigen Ausschnitten ziemlich genau unserer Tour 2007.  Danke für den Link, das ist die Zukunft!


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (19. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen!!
wer hat Lust auf eine gemütliche Runde am Samstag bzw. Sonntag?? Wetter soll ja passabel werden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (20. März 2009)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!!
> wer hat Lust auf eine gemütliche Runde am Samstag bzw. Sonntag?? Wetter soll ja passabel werden....



Lust schon, aber leider keine Zeit. Muss Lego bauen


----------



## Aitschie (20. März 2009)

Morgen!

Habe gestern Abend wieder was gefunden, was ich Euch nicht vorenthalten will. Ihr braucht Karten der italienischen Alpen? Hier for free in beliebig einstellbarem Maßstab zu holen: http://www.pcn.minambiente.it/mdSearch/


----------



## Lady_Eve (20. März 2009)

Eigentlich sollte man bei dem Wetter ja besser mit ner Decke aufs Sofa und Glühwein saufen aber ich würde morgen vielleicht doch ne Runde drehen. Was hast du vor und wann willst du los?


----------



## DJT (20. März 2009)

Falls Sonntag jemand Geislingen fährt wär ich evtl. dabei

Viele Grüße DJT


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (20. März 2009)

> Eigentlich sollte man bei dem Wetter ja besser mit ner Decke aufs Sofa und Glühwein saufen aber ich würde morgen vielleicht doch ne Runde drehen. Was hast du vor und wann willst du los?


solange die Sonne scheint passt das......also ich hätte jetzt morgen so um 13.30 an der Brücke vorgeschlagen. Richtung ist eigentlich egal....vielleicht Lautertal!?


----------



## tbird (20. März 2009)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!!
> wer hat Lust auf eine gemütliche Runde am Samstag bzw. Sonntag?? Wetter soll ja passabel werden....



bin sonntag bei ner tour dabei!


----------



## Lady_Eve (21. März 2009)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> solange die Sonne scheint passt das......also ich hätte jetzt morgen so um 13.30 an der Brücke vorgeschlagen. Richtung ist eigentlich egal....vielleicht Lautertal!?



Mal abwarten... momentan schieb ich noch das Wetter vor und warte bis ich morgen aufwache. Kann dann so bis 12 Uhr bescheid geben, aber 13.30 Uhr Brücke hört sich gut an!


----------



## carmin (21. März 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Morgen!
> 
> Habe gestern Abend wieder was gefunden, was ich Euch nicht vorenthalten will. Ihr braucht Karten der italienischen Alpen? Hier for free in beliebig einstellbarem Maßstab zu holen: http://www.pcn.minambiente.it/mdSearch/


*grübel*  Hast Du's geschafft, dem eine normale topographische Karte mit Wanderwegen zu entlocken?


----------



## Aitschie (21. März 2009)

@carmin:
Ich verwende eig. immer das Kartenformat IGM 25.000 . In den Karten sind alle auf Kompasskarten verzeichneten Wege drin, aber halt keine farbigen Markierungen oder Bezeichnungen (vll. muss man mal die Funktionen "Piane" und "Geografiche" probieren?)...
Zum Verschieben der Karte bietet sich übrigens an, die Maus nach dem Verschieben nicht zu bewegen: Sie bleibt dann über der gleichen Stelle wie vor dem Verschieben (erleichtert die Orientierung ungemein). Irgendwie muss man die Karten dann auch speichern, hab ich aber noch nicht gefunden....

Edit: gerade mal die Karten des Militärs probiert (IGMI 1:50.000), die sind auf jeden Fall bunt und wesentlich einfacher zu verstehen. Bunte Markierungen haben die aber auch nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twintip193 (21. März 2009)

Hallo, ich bin ab Ende des Monats in für einige Zeit in Ulm, ich suche Leute mit denen ich Freeride Touren, lokale DH, Bikepark, normale Touren -fahren od mal ein Bierchen trinken kann. 
Vorwiegend fahr ich Freeride, wenn auch noch nich so lange, hab aber auch ein Hardtail, für längere Sachen. Wäre cool wenn sich jemand meldet, mir ein Tip gibt, wo man sich trifft, an wehn ich mich wenden soll oder so. Danke


----------



## Aitschie (21. März 2009)

Juhu, fränkischer Support (wobei es bei mir eher verschleppter Schwabe heißen müsste )

Wegen Touren etc. biste hier genau richtig. Einfach mal reinschreiben, wenn du in Ulm bist, es geht eigentlich immer irgendwas zusammen.


----------



## kupfermark (23. März 2009)

Das ist ja auch selten, daß der UTT droht, auf die zweite Seite abzurutschen, deshalb bring ich mich auch mal wieder ein.

Sind denn die Urlauber inzwischen zurück? Hattet Ihr auch so schönes Wetter wie wir hier? Ich konnte letzte Woche das erste mal in kurzen Hosen raus, kurzzeitig war sogar Sonnenschein und 15 grad. 

Eigentlich hätt ich mal wieder Bock auf einen Nightride mit euch, aber bei den Wetterprognosen die Woche wird das wohl nix.

Ich freu mich schon auf Urlaubs-Berichte und Bilderchen! 

Gruß
KM


----------



## Aitschie (23. März 2009)

Nach dem WP zu urteilen sollte zumindest jj wieder in good cold germany sein (oder zumindest an einem Ort mit Internet)


----------



## kupfermark (23. März 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Nach dem WP zu urteilen sollte zumindest jj wieder in good cold germany sein (oder zumindest an einem Ort mit Internet)



... und hätte Dich punktemässig kurzzeitig beinahe gehabt 
Der WP geht ja zum Glück nur noch bis Sonntag. Hab es satt, ständig letzter zu sein


----------



## junkyjerk (23. März 2009)

hallo leute, die 2 finalisten sind auch wieder im lande, wir hatten feinstes wetter (quasi kurz-kurz-wetter). sind mtb, rennrad gefahren und klettern gewesen, einfach tolle gegend. ich war einen tag shutteln mit den jungs von finalefreeride.com, das war schon beeindruckend, was downhiller bergab so zusammenbringen. wir haben ein video gedreht, kommt die nächsten tage.

so hier mal ein paar bilder:






nach der ankunft gleich mal in kurz-kurz auf die 24h-strecke... lage checken... einfach toll...





bisschen aussicht geniessen, wenn auch ohne bäume.. 





dann bisschen rennrad fahren....





und wieder die aussicht auf mittelalterliche städtchen geniessen...





an die erholung für unsere käsigen wänste wurde auch gedacht, natürlich bei kaffee und kuchen.





dann wieder biken und filmchen drehen...





aussicht geniessen...





und regenerieren bei espresso doppio und kuchen...





und natürlich ein wenig sightseeing.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (23. März 2009)

kurz-kurz? Du hast doch ständig lange Ärmel 


Also ich wär auch mal wieder für Fahrrad fahren zu haben. Solls die ganze Woche regnen? Donnerstag Regen Night Ride?
Eigentlich muss ich ehh mal ausprobieren wie die Maxxis so bei Nässe sind...


----------



## Aitschie (24. März 2009)

kupfermark schrieb:


> ... und hätte Dich punktemässig kurzzeitig beinahe gehabt



Ich habe ja ehrlich gesagt fest damit gerechnet, dass ich dieses häßliche pink mal loswerde. Nächstes Jahr bitte ne vernünftige Farbe!!! 



kupfermark schrieb:


> Der WP geht ja zum Glück nur noch bis Sonntag. Hab es satt, ständig letzter zu sein


Jupp, meine Alternative Beschäfftigung wird dann Abschlussarbeit schreiben sein -> Toll :kotz:



junkyjerk schrieb:


> wir haben ein video gedreht, kommt die nächsten tage.


Habe mich am Sonntag auch mal an der Video probiert, ich muss aber noch sehr viel üben (und bleibe vermutlich dann doch beim Foddo hängen)
Schöne Bilder hast da eingestellt! Wenn ich aus dem Fenster sehe: bei mir schneits


----------



## chickenway-user (24. März 2009)

Hier schneits auch, aber der Schnee der grad als ich aufgestanden bin noch lag ist schon wieder weggetaut... Ich glaub das könnte ein paar schöne Schlammschlachten geben. 
Schade das mich meine nur wenig ausgeprägte Disziplin dran hindert rauszugehen und dazu zwingt Diplomarbeit zu schreiben (sprich ich im Internet surf...).

Pink? Was ist im WP Pink? Und wo seit ihr da grad? Ahh, schon gefunden...


----------



## HillBilli (24. März 2009)

Servus Leuts,

hab vor am 1. Mai zum voraussichtlichen Saisonopening in O´ammergau einen Reisebus zu chartern. Abfahrt wäre je Anzahl der Anmeldungen in Ehingen, BC oder Ulm so gegen 7 Uhr Rückkehr wäre dann gegen ca 18:30 Uhr. Wegen den Kosten kann ich noch nichts genaueres sagen aber es würde sich auf ca. 45 euro für Faht und Liftticket belaufen, Es sind noch ca. 20 Plätze für Personen mit Bike und 15 Plätze für Personen ohne Bike vorhanden. Die Plätze für die Leute ohne Bike würde sich für eure Kumpels, Schwestern, Tanten , Opas und Omas anbieten die einmal in unseren Sport reinschnuppern wollen. Natürlich wird meiner Seits keinerlei Haftung für Schäden die ihr euch beim biken zufügt  und Minderjährige brauchen die Einverständniserklärung ihrer Eltern. Würde mich freuen wenn das klappt. Wenn ihr noch Fragen habt einfach melden.

Grüsse Hillbilli


----------



## junkyjerk (24. März 2009)

ist das ein bikepark in oberammergau?


----------



## chickenway-user (25. März 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> ist das ein bikepark in oberammergau?



Ja. Praktisch perfekt für deine neue Orientierung...

(Eigentlich müsste ich davon auch Fotos haben, aber ich find sie weder in meinem Blog noch in meinem Online-Fotoalbum... Seltsam.)


----------



## carmin (25. März 2009)

hier gibts welche


----------



## HillBilli (25. März 2009)

sorry hab gerade gemerkt das ich vergessen habe hinzuschreiben das es ein bikepark ist. meiner meinung einer der besten in süddeutschland. bilder und mehr infos gibts unter http://www.bikepark-oberammergau.de/

grüße hillbilli


----------



## junkyjerk (25. März 2009)

so, hier unser finale-video:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3D1v8ORmWQM"]YouTube - Finale Ligure 03 2009[/ame]

komischerweise funzt der link, wenn ihr auf den titel im fenster klickt, also auf "youtube - finale ligure 03 2009"


----------



## britta-ox (25. März 2009)

Boah, das sind ja tolle Trails!

Super Video


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (25. März 2009)

Oh mann, das vid ist echt ganz schön geworden!! 

Schade daß bis Juni noch so lange hin ist, kanns kaum erwarten, selber die Trails da unten wieder unter die Stollen zu nehmen. 

Und wie es sich anfühlt, bei schönem warmem Wetter zu biken weiß ich schon gar nicht mehr. Das letzte mal war mitte August letztes Jahr.


----------



## chickenway-user (26. März 2009)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Und wie es sich anfühlt, bei schönem warmem Wetter zu biken weiß ich schon gar nicht mehr. Das letzte mal war mitte August letztes Jahr.



Ich weiss jetzt zumindest wieder wie es sich anfühlt kalt und nass zu biken 


Geiles Video! Ich will auch wieder trocken und geile Trails und so. Ich glaub ich wander aus...

[ame="http://vimeo.com/3701385"]Ich hab ja inzwischen auch mal nen ersten Versuch eines Finalevideos verbrochen, aber es überzeugt mich nicht...[/ame]


----------



## wurmspecht (26. März 2009)

Die Finale-Videos sind ja klasse geworden!!!

Der La Palma-Haufen meldet sich auch zurück. Alles noch dran, die Räder sind mehr oder weniger heile geblieben, war toll !!!!


----------



## Treeman (26. März 2009)

Beide super eure Videos 

VLG aus Aux


----------



## Aitschie (26. März 2009)

Boah, ich bin platt. Danke, jetzt arbeite ich den ganzen Tag wieder nix und trÃ¤ume lieber von der Sonne 

@julian: wie hast du die Cam auf dem Kopf/am Helm festgemacht? Poste mal bitte ein Bildchen. Ich habe ne Idee/arbeite gerade an (m)einer LÃ¶sung: man nehme die Lampenhalterng einer Sigma Karma (kostet 5â¬), bohre das Schraubenloch auf M6-MaÃ auf und schon ist man fertig. Obs hÃ¤lt werde ich dann hoffentlich morgen testen kÃ¶nnen...

@jÃ¶rg: dein altes und neues Rad im Video nehme ich an?


----------



## chickenway-user (26. März 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> @julian: wie hast du die Cam auf dem Kopf/am Helm festgemacht? Poste mal bitte ein Bildchen. Ich habe ne Idee/arbeite gerade an (m)einer LÃ¶sung: man nehme die Lampenhalterng einer Sigma Karma (kostet 5â¬), bohre das Schraubenloch auf M6-MaÃ auf und schon ist man fertig. Obs hÃ¤lt werde ich dann hoffentlich morgen testen kÃ¶nnen...



Kabelbinder. Aber wie genau musst du Hebbe fragen...

Susi, das schaut aber auch gut aus!


----------



## lectron (26. März 2009)

Videos zu machen scheint ja einer neuer Trend hier im Forum zu werden.
@JJ,derHu: Wirklich sehr schönes Video, hat euch bestimmt einiges an Zeit gekostet, und das bei so geilen Trails.

@wm,bax:Bei dem Wetter sollten wir morgen direkt wieder abreisen unds machen wie der Sigi: frühestens im Mai ins Festland Europa.

Die interessanten Tipps vom Andi bzgl. Regeneration und Bier (natürlich nicht alkoholfrei) dennen ich in unserer Bike-WG lauschen durfte scheinen wohl fundiert zu sein, er hat letzes Jahr die Rocky Mountain Challenge gewonne und war schon DM im Vertical Race, von daher.


----------



## DJT (26. März 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> wie hast du die Cam auf dem Kopf/am Helm festgemacht?



War nur mit Kabelbindern festgemacht, am Helm wie auch am Bike. Das war eine geliehene (Low-Quality)-Kamera (Scientific ATC2000). 
Mit der Originalen Halterung war's viel zu wackelig, deswegen Kabelbinder und einen dünnen Schaumstoff dazwischengelegt (und Tempo's zum unterfuttern)
Qualität trotzdem sch... lecht wie man sieht,hihi

@jj:Tolles Video! Da wär ich auch gern dabei gewesen.
Nächstes mal nimm ich den kleinen Road-Gap glaub mit


----------



## MilanL (27. März 2009)

hallo,
nach längere Zeit melde ich mich wieder. Letztes WE hab ich meine Wintersaison beendet und ich würde gern wieder mit fahradfahren anfangen. Seit paar Tagen bin ich ein stolzer Besitzer  von diesen neuen Stück. Leider wegen dieses Mistwetter, habe ich es mir nur angeguckt und noch garnicht gefahren
Wenn ihr etwas planen werdet , bin ich wieder dabei

@jj,cwu,bax75,wurmspecht... wenn ich mir die Fotos und Videos anschaue, habe ich ein bisschen Angst mit euch irgendwo hinfahren. So viele kilometern und höhenmetern was ihr schon dieses Jahr gefahren seit...das wird sehr schwer nachzuholen.

Gruss,
milan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (27. März 2009)

Ja, du solltest jetzt auch Angst vor uns haben 

Sonntag vielleicht...


----------



## junkyjerk (27. März 2009)

das video von uns hat derhu zusammengeschnitten, er hat so ein spezielles programm dafür.

@milanl: schönes bike, dein neues canyon.

@aitschie: nein, ist nicht mein altes bergamont in dem video..

wo bleiben mehr bilder aus la palma?


----------



## kupfermark (27. März 2009)

@Milan: Echt ein schickes Bike, Glückwunsch! 
Wie lief denn die Wintersaison? Wenn alles gut geklappt hat, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, daß Du weniger fit bist, als die Winter-und Urlaubsbiker hier 

Gibts eigentlich jetzt noch jemand hier dessen neuestes Bike auch 5 Jahre oder älter ist?? Ich bin ja dafür, daß bei Bike-Marathons die Altersklassenwertung nicht auf die Fahrer sondern auf die Bikes bezogen wird. Oder ne Felgenbremsen-Wertung. Dann hätt ich vielleicht auch mal Chancen aufs Treppchen


----------



## chickenway-user (27. März 2009)

kupfermark schrieb:


> @Milan: Echt ein schickes Bike, Glückwunsch!
> Wie lief denn die Wintersaison? Wenn alles gut geklappt hat, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, daß Du weniger fit bist, als die Winter-und Urlaubsbiker hier
> 
> Gibts eigentlich jetzt noch jemand hier dessen neuestes Bike auch 5 Jahre oder älter ist?? Ich bin ja dafür, daß bei Bike-Marathons die Altersklassenwertung nicht auf die Fahrer sondern auf die Bikes bezogen wird. Oder ne Felgenbremsen-Wertung. Dann hätt ich vielleicht auch mal Chancen aufs Treppchen




 Mein Nicolai wird dies Jahr vier. Aber erst im Herbst.


----------



## wurmspecht (28. März 2009)

lectron schrieb:


> Die interessanten Tipps vom Andi bzgl. Regeneration und Bier (natürlich nicht alkoholfrei) dennen ich in unserer Bike-WG lauschen durfte scheinen wohl fundiert zu sein, er hat letzes Jahr die Rocky Mountain Challenge gewonne und war schon DM im Vertical Race, von daher.



Na, dann steht ja beim SKG nichts im Wege, dass Ihr dieses Jahr mindestens unter die Top 10 kommt!!!. 

@MilanL: nächste Woche soll der Frühling kommen, wahrscheinlich sieht man Dich dann genauso wie DJT mit seinem neuen Bike nur noch mit einem fetten Grinsen im Gesicht .


----------



## DJT (28. März 2009)

Also, die zwei hübschen CWU und DJT fahren morgen Geislingen 
10Uhr, Seiteneingang, wer noch?
Wurmspecht? Soll ich Dich evtl. wieder aufgabeln?

MfG DJT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bax75 (28. März 2009)

Servus!

Melde mich auch mal wieder zurück aus dem Süden. War sehr genial. Wir sind voll auf unsere Kosten gekommen. 
Ist aber irgendwie ein komisches Gefühl so allein unter FR-Bikes  Mein Liteville (samt Fahrer) war teilweise schon an der Grenze. Mehr Federweg hätten nicht geschadet. (2 Durchschläge und eine Delle in der HR-Felge)
Dafür waren lectron auf seinem Torque FR und wurmspecht auf dem Kraftstoff voll in Ihrem Element 
Ich glaub ich muß mich mal mit jj zum Thema "36" unterhalten.



junkyjerk schrieb:


> wo bleiben mehr bilder aus la palma?



Hier:
Camino real




Zum Roque




lectron und sein Torque in ihrem Element 




nach Puerto Tazacorte








Vulkanroute




Roque




super Landschaft an der Südspitze


----------



## MilanL (28. März 2009)

kupfermark schrieb:


> @Milan: Echt ein schickes Bike, Glückwunsch!
> Wie lief denn die Wintersaison? Wenn alles gut geklappt hat, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, daß Du weniger fit bist, als die Winter-und Urlaubsbiker hier


danke,
die Wintersaison lief sehr gut. Ich hab bei allen Schilanglauf Marathons das Ziel erreicht Leider muss ich noch mehr trainieren wenn ich bessere Zeiten laufen will. Die Bedingungen für Langlaufen in Finland und Schweden waren unglaublich gut. Ein bisschen fit bin ich schon aber bei schilanglauf ist die Bewegung ein bisschen anders
Wie sieht's mit deiner Vorbereitung auf die Laufmarathons?

@bax75: herliche Fotos


> @MilanL: nächste Woche soll der Frühling kommen, wahrscheinlich sieht man Dich dann genauso wie DJT mit seinem neuen Bike nur noch mit einem fetten Grinsen im Gesicht .


ja darauf freue ich mich schon, un d endlich wird's ein bischen länger hell


> Also, die zwei hübschen CWU und DJT fahren morgen Geislingen
> 10Uhr, Seiteneingang, wer noch?
> Wurmspecht? Soll ich Dich evtl. wieder aufgabeln?
> 
> MfG DJT


Leider morgen gehts noch nicht bei mir.


----------



## Aitschie (28. März 2009)

Gerade aus dem Keller zurück und das Ergebnis meiner Basteleien seht ihr im Anhang. Erste Testrunde bin ich gelaufen, mangels Rad muss ich das am Montag Abend noch mal machen... bin schon gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen!

PS: sorry, der Typ schaut immer so aus...


----------



## axx (28. März 2009)

@jj, cwu: sehr schöne Videos 

@milan: Gratulation zum neuen Bike!

@palma-biker: goile Bilder 

@aitschie: wenn du das Display rausklappst, kann der Hintermann auch gleich kontrollieren, ob die Kamera sauber auf den Trail ausgerichtet ist 

Ich hab mir heute den ersten Sonnenbrand in diesem Jahr geholt. Die Sonne hat aber auch gnadenlos runtergebrannt...






Föhn ist schön


----------



## Michl73 (28. März 2009)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich jetzt noch jemand hier dessen neuestes Bike auch 5 Jahre oder älter ist?? Ich bin ja dafür, daß bei Bike-Marathons die Altersklassenwertung nicht auf die Fahrer sondern auf die Bikes bezogen wird. Oder ne Felgenbremsen-Wertung. Dann hätt ich vielleicht auch mal Chancen aufs Treppchen


 
Mein KHS Fully ist letztes Jahr 10 geworden. Deswegen hat's auch diesen Frühling ne neue RockShox mit 130mm Federweg und Lock-out gegeben. Mit meinen HS33 Magura-Felgenbremsen bin ich auch noch sehr zufrieden. Da gibt's auch kein nerviges Gequietsche.


----------



## Michl73 (28. März 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> so, hier unser finale-video:
> 
> YouTube - Finale Ligure 03 2009


 
Cooler Clip. Will ja nicht gemein sein, aber wegen der Begleitmusik hab ich fast mit einem Crash / Sturz gerechnet (...que yo no tengo la culpa de verte caer = Ich bin nicht schuld daran, Dich fallen zu sehen).


----------



## wurmspecht (28. März 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> Also, die zwei hübschen CWU und DJT fahren morgen Geislingen
> 10Uhr, Seiteneingang, wer noch?
> Wurmspecht? Soll ich Dich evtl. wieder aufgabeln?
> 
> MfG DJT



Oh, das ist sehr verlockend, ich würde gerne mit Euch beiden Hübschen fahren , allerdings habe ich heute eine supernasse Tour mit Garteneinlage hinter mir, bin gerade ziemlich bedient. Aber mal sehen, brauchst mich aber dann nicht abholen, wenn, dann komme ich direkt an den Bahnhof oder werde alternativ hier eine Matsche-Patsche-Runde drehen. Danke für das Fahrangebot!!!

@axx: woah, da hat sich der Sonnenbrand aber gelohnt? Das Bild ist wie aus einer anderen Welt


----------



## kupfermark (28. März 2009)

@milan:
Das mit der Verbesserung der Zeit kenn ich auch. Zuerst ist man froh, überhaupt durchzukommen und beim nächsten mal will man schneller sein. Ich hoff daß ich davon nach dem WÜ-Marathon Ende Mai erstmal geheilt bin 

Vorbereitung läuft super, Danke! Wenn keine Krankheit oder Verletzung dazwischen kommt, dürfte nix schief gehen. 

@aitschie: Wenn das meine Kamera wäre, würde ich sie Dir nicht leihen. Bin mal gespannt auf das Resultat.

@bax: schicke Bilder! Nächstes mal sag ich nicht so leichtfertig ab, wenn mich jemand fragt, ob ich mit in Bike-Urlaub komm!

Gruß
Mark


----------



## Aitschie (28. März 2009)

kupfermark schrieb:


> @aitschie: Wenn das meine Kamera wäre, würde ich sie Dir nicht leihen. Bin mal gespannt auf das Resultat.



Auf dem Kopf hält die Kamera. Head Bäng (wie schreibt man des eig?) geht auf jeden Fall... Auf das Ergebnis bin ich echt mal gespannt, v.a. ob es einigermaßen gute Bilder gibt. Ein erhebliches Zusatzgewicht ist das Teil auf jeden Fall und der Helm bewegt sich deutlich mehr!!!!

@axx: das aufklappbare Display war fest geplant, deswegen habe ich djt's Halterung verworfen. Ein Freund von mir hatte eine andere (abenteuerliche) Konstruktion: der hat die Kamera mit Gurtband seitlich am Helm befestigt und als Gegengewicht nen kleineren Pflasterstein genommen. Hat aber eingesehen, dass das wenig zukunftsträchtig ist. Daraufhin hat er ne alte BMX-Eierschale genommen und seitlich Löcher reingebohrt. Mein Helm war mir dafür dann doch zu teuer und nen Alpencross mit Eierschale zu fahren.... naja


----------



## DJT (28. März 2009)

@aitschie:
Ich würd sagen "Head Bang bzw. Headbanging" hättest gestern bei ACDC in München testen können  
(ob's Englisch stimmt wird uns dann unser English Teacher Mr. Junkyjerk sagen )
Bei der Cam auf'm Helm mußt in bewaldeten Stücken auf jeden Fall die "größere Fahrzeughöhe" bedenken. 
Bei mir hat's desöfteren mal Donk gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (29. März 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> hat die Kamera mit Gurtband seitlich am Helm befestigt und als Gegengewicht nen kleineren Pflasterstein genommen.



So machen die Jungs von Kranked, etc aber auch. Cool find ich auch die Konstruktion, wo die Kamera so am Helm befestigt ist, daß der Fahrer von vorne gefilmt wird. Aber das ist glaub was für weiter Fortgeschrittene.


----------



## chickenway-user (29. März 2009)

So, die zwei hübschen sind wieder aus Geislingen zurück, nachdem sie dort 65 Minuten auf den Zug warten mussten...

DJT mit Zweitrad beim Kurven:






und sein hübscher Hintern der gerade im Loch verschwindet:





Hebbe hat sicher noch bessere Bilder. Bis auf das warten auf den Zug wars eigentlich ganz cool. Ham noch ein paar Wege ausprobiert und so...


----------



## DJT (29. März 2009)

Ja, Geislingen mal wieder ohne Eis und Schnee war richtig nett!
Dafür waren die Wurzel flutschig wie Sau, hihi


----------



## junkyjerk (29. März 2009)

hmmm geislingen ohne schnee und matsch, na dann kanns ja die woche abtrocknen und nächstes wochenende greifen wir wieder an.


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (29. März 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde!!!
ich überlege mir ein All Mountain anzuschaffen und hab diesbezüglich zwei Fragen:
1) Hat jemand vielleicht ein gut erhaltenes gebrauchtes Bike momentan Zuhause herumstehen und möchte es eventuell verkaufen?
2) Ist dies nicht der Fall, hätte ich die Qual der Wahl zwischen dem CUBE AMS 125 R1 MAG; Ghost AMR 7500; HaiBike QFS RX; Canyon Nerve 8.0?? Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Hab ihr noch andere Vorschläge, die jetzt kein großer Loch in die Haushaltskasse reißen??
greets


----------



## junkyjerk (29. März 2009)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> ...ich überlege mir ein All Mountain anzuschaffen...
> 
> Ist dies nicht der Fall, hätte ich die Qual der Wahl zwischen dem CUBE AMS 125 R1 MAG; Ghost AMR 7500; HaiBike QFS RX; Canyon Nerve 8.0?? Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Hab ihr noch andere Vorschläge, die jetzt kein großer Loch in die Haushaltskasse reißen??
> greets



wenn cube, dann das stereo the one oder stereo k18, ansonsten am ehesten das canyon am 8.0...


----------



## Tobsn (30. März 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> wenn cube, dann das stereo the one oder stereo k18, ansonsten am ehesten das canyon am 8.0...



Die sollen bei Cube zwar so langsam die Lagerproblem am Stereo in Griff bekommen haben, aber ich finde es trotzdem den Aufpreis zum AMS nicht wert.
Das AMS ist ein klassischer Viergelenker, wie Liteville, Ghost, Haibike und Canyon auch und von daher funktional top. Da macht man nix falsch. 
Zumal das AMS auch nicht wie das Stereo einen Sitzrohr Offset besitzt. 
Das allein ist für mich persönlich dass KO-Kriterium funktional und optisch für ein Stereo. 

Cube hat der Radsport Breitner in Burgrieden ne gute Auswahl. 



Sollte das Wetter nächsten Sonntag einigermaßen OK sein, dann wäre ich mal wieder an einer Ulm Runde interessiert. 
Kann auch gerne Geislingen  sein.

Gruss 

Tobias


----------



## junkyjerk (30. März 2009)

schauen uns diese woche für nen kumpel mal das stereo the one an, finde die eigentlich ganz hübsch, aber das ist geschmacksache.

wegen nächstem wochenende tendier ich grad ganz stark richtung geislingen, hab mal wieder richtung lust auf trockene trails.


----------



## HillBilli (30. März 2009)

servus, 

würde mich euch da gerne mal anschließen falls das erwünscht ist. bräucht dann ein paar infos dazu. hm, dauer, wie hinkommen, etc. gern auch per pn.

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (30. März 2009)

@hillbilli: wenn du die ausfahrt nach geislingen meinst, treffpunkt ist in der regel gegen 9 oder 10uhr am sonntag morgen am seiteneingang des hauptbahnhofs ulm. strecke ist ca. 50km mit 1400hm auf schönsten trails rund um geislingen. fahrtechnisch z.t. anspruchsvoll, grösstenteils mit viel flow. herzlich willkommen, diese woche folgen dann die genaue abfahrtzeit hier an dieser stelle.


----------



## Dr.Downhilll (30. März 2009)

sagtma krz wie man ein thema aufmacht !!


----------



## Tobsn (30. März 2009)

Benötige dann auch genaue Details zum Treffpunkt. 
Strecke ist mir egal, bin leicht zufrieden zu stellen.
Ruhig lang und heftig, zeigt mir mir was Ihr so zu bieten habt. 
Kenne die Alb bisher nur um Gomaringen und Blaubeuren.


----------



## Tobsn (30. März 2009)

Dr.Downhilll schrieb:


> sagtma krz wie man ein thema aufmacht !!


Oben links in den Übersicht "Suttgart und Umgebung" den Button "Neues Thema" drücken.


----------



## Treeman (30. März 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> B
> Ruhig lang und heftig, (...)



Gerne, gerne, ich hoff es klappt am WE mal wieder und v.a., dass das Wetter mitspielt. 
Das letzte Mal wie ich in Geislingen war hatten wir 30cm Schnee. Keine Lust mehr, echt nicht!!

Cheers


----------



## junkyjerk (30. März 2009)

schau mal unter wetter.com, die aussichten sind echt gut im moment, eine woche zeit zum abtrocknen und sonntag dann hoffentlich grösstenteils trockene trails. ich freu mich schon..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurmspecht (30. März 2009)

Uhhh, der Schnee hat ja ganz schöne Spuren hinterlassen, aber wenn man es positiv sieht, war er recht effektiv. So lange mit Spikes zu fahren, fand ich recht wirkungsvoll !


----------



## Tobsn (30. März 2009)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> ...mit Spikes zu fahren...


Spikes ?  Am Fahrrad?  

  

Gruss aus der sonningen Rheinebene.


----------



## junkyjerk (30. März 2009)

naja, am sonntag können die spikes wohl zu hause bleiben


----------



## Tobsn (30. März 2009)

Treeman schrieb:


> Tobsn schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ruhig lang und heftig....
> ...


Dann lass ich mal noch die dicken Reifen drauf. 

Werd direkt nach Geislingen zum Startpunkt fahren.
Da ich anschließend weiter nach MA fahre.
Gebt mir beschied mit welchem Zug Ihr wann und wo ankommt.


----------



## junkyjerk (30. März 2009)

wir fahren bis amstetten bhf, sind dort immer so knapp um halb 10 oder 11, je nachdem, welchen zug wir nehmen. also komm am besten nach amstetten, kurz vor geislingen.


----------



## kommando99 (30. März 2009)

Am Mittwoch noch Geschichte und dann ist endlich wieder mehr Zeit fürs biken da. Weeehhh! Nur leider kann ich am Sonntag noch nicht mit, da ich am Donnerstag in Vals bin. Naja..Ski fahren ist auch in Ordnung :x


----------



## chickenway-user (31. März 2009)

kommando99 schrieb:


> Am Mittwoch noch Geschichte und dann ist endlich wieder mehr Zeit fürs biken da. Weeehhh! Nur leider kann ich am Sonntag noch nicht mit, da ich am Donnerstag in Vals bin. Naja..Ski fahren ist auch in Ordnung :x



Sag doch lieber wann du da bist und ridern gehen willst, Honey Rider...

Morgen (Dienstag) schmeiss ich mich mal wieder aufs Rad. 10 oder 11 denk ich. Falls wer mitmag...


----------



## wurmspecht (31. März 2009)

@ cwu: Werde nachher eine Rennradrunde einlegen, muss noch einiges erledigen und kann das besser damit verbinden, schade, aber ich hätte prinzipiell bis Ostern auch mal unter der Woche für eine Runde tagsüber Zeit ...


----------



## junkyjerk (31. März 2009)

habt ihr urlaub? wegen sonntag, wer kommt denn alles mit nach nach geislingen?

ich muss mich diese woche noch um mein lv kümmern, das will unbedingt neue schaltzüge verpasst haben und die bremsen entlüftet. freu mich schon riesig auf sonntag, nach 2 wochen bikeabstinenz mal wieder radeln.


----------



## Tobsn (31. März 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> habt ihr urlaub? wegen sonntag, wer kommt denn alles mit nach nach geislingen?...



Anwesend 



junkyjerk schrieb:


> ...ich muss mich diese woche noch um mein lv kümmern, das will unbedingt neue schaltzüge verpasst haben und die bremsen entlüftet...


Hab gestern auch 4 Std.  meinen Crosser hergerichtet, mei sah der nach dem Winter und Salz aus. 
Geputzt
Schutzbleche abmontiert
Laufräder zentriert
Sommerreifen aufgezogen
Kettenblätter, Ritzel, Kette, Brems- und Schalzüge gewechselt

Steht jetzt da wie neu und wartet auf heute Nachmittag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bax75 (31. März 2009)

Ich bin auch dabei am Sonntag in Geislingen. An meinem LV klebt zwar noch ein bischen La Palma-Sand, aber den werden wir am Sonntag schon abschütteln


----------



## MilanL (31. März 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> wegen sonntag, wer kommt denn alles mit nach nach geislingen?


ich bin auch dabei.


----------



## junkyjerk (31. März 2009)

MilanL schrieb:


> ich bin auch dabei.



sehr gut, federelemente schon eingestellt? wenn nicht, ich hab immer ne dämpferpumpe dabei.

sehr schön, dann scheinen wir ja wieder mal ne richtig grosse gruppe zu sein. freu mich schon riesig.


----------



## chickenway-user (31. März 2009)

Bin am Sonntag wohl auch dabei. (Und werd auch unter der Woche noch ein bisschen radeln... Also Susi, wenn du nochmal willst, meld dich).


----------



## junkyjerk (31. März 2009)

wolltest du nicht grad auf dem rad sitzen? war der innere schweinehund doch grösser?


----------



## chickenway-user (31. März 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> wolltest du nicht grad auf dem rad sitzen? war der innere schweinehund doch grösser?



Die Sonne scheint, da kann ich doch nicht radfahren gehen...

(******* schon fast 1... Ich fahr ja schon!)


----------



## MilanL (31. März 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> sehr gut, federelemente schon eingestellt? wenn nicht, ich hab immer ne dämpferpumpe dabei.
> 
> sehr schön, dann scheinen wir ja wieder mal ne richtig grosse gruppe zu sein. freu mich schon riesig.


Danke jj, ich hab auch eine Dämpferpumpe. Gestern war ich zum ersten Mal mit dem Bike im Gelände...es war schon ein bisschen komisches Gefühl. Manchmal dachte ich, ich habe fahradfahren vergessen. Ich muss mich auf das Bike gewöhnen.. Mit der Dämpfung hab ich schon ein bisschen gespielt, aber es ist noch nicht optimal. Und die Scheibenbremsen muss ich auch richtig einbremsen...
gruss,
milan


----------



## Aitschie (31. März 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Die Sonne scheint, da kann ich doch nicht radfahren gehen...



Du musst dir nur ganz fest einreden, dass es Schnee hat und kalt ist. Dann klappt das auch mit dem Loskommen! Ist bei dem Wetter schon schwer, gebe ich dir recht... vielleicht noch ne Jacke extra anziehen? Und Spikes sind heute selbstverständlich Pflicht!


----------



## tbird (31. März 2009)

Bin wohl auch am sonntag dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (31. März 2009)

tbird schrieb:


> Bin wohl auch am sonntag dabei!



Bei so vielen Unbekannten, dann bitte mit Namensschildern


----------



## tbird (31. März 2009)

Unbekannt ... tss ... xD

Ich bin der, der aufm Trail immer hinterherholpert ... ganz einfach zu finden


----------



## chickenway-user (31. März 2009)

Boah war das geil, also am Anfang war die Sonne ja wieder weg. Aber ich hab mir trotzdem mein neues Spielzeug geschnappt und bin los. Aufm Hochsträß wars noch recht kühl: 







Aber dann im Wald kam die Sonne wieder ein bisschen raus und ich konnte mich ins weiche, trockene, warme Laub legen und Fotos machen. Ich wär am liebsten zum Mittagsschlaf geblieben...


----------



## Treeman (31. März 2009)

Ich bin mir sicher das hat hier schon mal jmd gesagt, aber Julian: Das Bike ist so ****in' Rock 'n Role, der Hammer, echt!!

Bilder auch schön, das Wetter nun leider nicht so sehr.. Sonntag ist es bestimmt besser! Ach ja... ich bin dann auch am Start


----------



## Treeman (31. März 2009)

Treeman schrieb:


> ist so ****in' Rock 'n Role, der Hammer...



Süß...Die Sternchen kommen ganz von selbst


----------



## Aitschie (31. März 2009)

War heute erstmals mit meiner Video-Helmhalterung unterwegs und was soll ich sagen??? Das Teil ist grandios!!! Ist zwar für die Nackenmuskulatur Stress pur, aber die Aufnahmen sind super! Ich muss nur noch am Feintuning der Perspektive arbeiten, dann gibt demnächst kleine Filmchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (1. April 2009)

tbird schrieb:


> Tobsn schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Bei so vielen Unbekannten, dann bitte mit Namensschildern
> ...



Das war nicht auf Dich persönlich bezogen. 

Kenne KEINEN der am Sonntag mitfährt. 
Ok, ChickenWayUser hab ich mal getroffen, aber nicht wirklich gesehn.
2-3 Leute hätte ich mir ja bis zum Ende der Tour vielleicht einprägen können.
Aber bei dem Auflauf keine Chance.
Braucht Euch also gar nicht vorstellen, vergesse ich eh sofort wieder. 

Freu mich auf Sonntag 

Wem kann ich eigentlich meine Handynummer per PN schicken?
Falls es kurzfristige Änderungen gibt.
Bin ab Samstag in Ulm und Offline.


----------



## bax75 (1. April 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Kenne KEINEN der am Sonntag mitfährt.



Naja so kann man das ja auch nicht sagen: Wir haben uns schon mal kurz beim Wasgau Marathon vor dem Start unterhalten. 
Ich bin einer von denen die euch in Finale vor 2 Jahren auf dem Orco-Trail getroffen haben... aber dort war es wirklich nur ein sehr kurzes Vergnügen 

CU on sunday!
Axel

PS: Hab Dir meine Mobilnummer per PN geschickt


----------



## junkyjerk (1. April 2009)

@tobsn: wenn du eh in ulm bist, warum kommst du nicht zum bahnhof? oder fährst du nach der tour gleich weiter nach mannheim?

@geislingenfahrer: treffpunkt sonntag kurz vor 10uhr seiteneingang bhf?


----------



## Tobsn (1. April 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @tobsn: wenn du eh in ulm bist, warum kommst du nicht zum bahnhof? oder fährst du nach der tour gleich weiter nach mannheim?


Genau, fahr gleich weiter nach MA.


----------



## HillBilli (1. April 2009)

komme mit dem zug von ehingen und wäre genau um 10 in ulm. ist das in ordnung?


----------



## wurmspecht (1. April 2009)

Huahhh, so viele Geislingen-Fahrer am Sonntag, das wird ja ein Mega-Haufen .
@cwu: wann kannst Du denn mal? Heute und morgen ist bei mir schlecht, aber vielleicht Freitag Vormittag, wenn der Klemptner nicht dazwischen kommt?


----------



## chickenway-user (1. April 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Ok, ChickenWayUser hab ich mal getroffen, aber nicht wirklich gesehn.



Gardasee? Monte Brione? Bei "leichtem" Regen?


@Susi: Eigentlich wollt ich morgen nachmittag. Freitag hab ich schon was vor...


----------



## DJT (1. April 2009)

Wenn dann am Sonntag jeder einen Kuchen mitbringt, dann kriegen wir diesesmal den ganzen Tisch voll 

Ich bin höchstwahrscheinlich auch dabei


----------



## Aitschie (1. April 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> Wenn dann am Sonntag jeder einen Kuchen mitbringt, dann kriegen wir diesesmal den ganzen Tisch voll



Nehmt aber auch ne Dämpferpumpe mit, Federelemente müssen auf das dann höhere Gewicht angepasst werden 

Übrigens: ich bin nicht dabei


----------



## dechfrax (1. April 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Übrigens: ich bin nicht dabei


Ich werde erfolglos versuchen, Dich zu ersetzen 

@cwu: kommst Du gefedert oder auf die harte Tour? Ich bin noch am überlegen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (1. April 2009)

geteert und gefedert 

junge, was für ne riesengruppe...

derhu
lady_eve
medc17
chickenwayuser
bax75
tobsn
hillbilli
milanl
tbird
treeman
wurmspecht (?)
djt
junkyjerk

wen hab ich vergessen?


----------



## carmin (1. April 2009)

Wär vllt fast angebracht, zwei Gruppen draus zu machen, sonst werden die Wandersleut ja wahnsinnig


----------



## Tobsn (1. April 2009)

carmin schrieb:


> ...werden die Wandersleut ja wahnsinnig


Das ist unser erklärtes Ziel.


----------



## roterflitzer (1. April 2009)

Guten Abend die Herren aus Ulm und Umgebung!
ihr könnt mir bestimmt weiterhelfen.
nämlich dabei:  kommende Woche werde ich mich teils auf´m Bike, teils mit der Bahn gen BC bewegen. die letzte Etappe wird von Gingen/Fils eben nach BC sein. und da ich nicht nur auf Teer unterwegs sein will und auch ein wenig vom höhenunterschied der alb zum donautal profitieren will wär ich für Vorschläge an schönen Trails recht dankbar. 
gebt am besten gleich noch den "start"- und "ziel"ort mit an.
danke schon mal...
gruß vom flitzer


----------



## chickenway-user (2. April 2009)

medc17 schrieb:


> Ich werde erfolglos versuchen, Dich zu ersetzen
> 
> @cwu: kommst Du gefedert oder auf die harte Tour? Ich bin noch am überlegen ...



Soll ich den Singlespeeder nehmen? 
Bei den anderen müsste ich erst Schaltung einstellen... Eigentlich wollt ich ja das Nicolai nehmen, aber hmm...
Ausserdem bleib ich dann nicht mit dem Schaltwerk an ebenjenem Stein hängen...
Aber ich glaub ich nehm das Nicolai, ist einfach relaxter. Und an ebenjenem Stein muss ich dann halt ein wenig umsetzen.

Letztes mal waren die Wanderer übrigens super! (Irgendsoein Dödel hatte vor uns Bremsspuren in jede Kurve gezaubert. Wir haben den Wanderern dann gezeigt das das auch ohne Bremsspuren dafür mit Umsetzen geht...)


----------



## junkyjerk (2. April 2009)

war gestern abend noch mit derhu im lautertal unterwegs, haben noch nen neuen trail gefunden, ein geiles ding. bin ich teilweise vor mehr als 5jahren schon mal gefahren. gestern endlich wiederentdeckt. und gleich wieder nen speichenbruch eingehandelt, weil anscheinend seit längerem keiner mehr drauf unterwegs war und viele äste rumlagen.


----------



## Treeman (2. April 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> (...) und gleich wieder nen speichenbruch eingehandelt, weil anscheinend seit längerem keiner mehr drauf unterwegs war und viele äste rumlagen.



Hola..bist du bis Sonntag denn wieder fit? 
Wie teuer war die Reperatur denn beim letzten Mal? 
Also abgesehen vom emotionalen Schaden natürlich 

Wetter hier in Aux ist schon umwerfend, ich brenne richtig
auf Sonntag 

VLG Hannes


----------



## bax75 (2. April 2009)

Ich würde heute Nachmittag bzw. Abend zu einer Runde starten. Ich schlage 17:30 Uhr an der Brücke vor. Wer kommt mit?
Werde die Lichdusche mitnehmen weils ja doch ab 7 dunkel wird...


----------



## junkyjerk (2. April 2009)

@treeman: laufrad krieg ich heute oder morgen wieder, kein problem. kosten inkl. 3 ersatzspeichen 15â¬.

@bax75: wenn du bis 20:00uhr wieder daheim bist, kannste die lichtdusche zu hause lassen, bis kurz nach 8 ist noch hell. muss heute bremsen entlÃ¼ften und neue schaltzÃ¼ge verlegen. morgen nachmittag gegen 16uhr wÃ¼rd ich wieder ne runde drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (2. April 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> und gleich wieder nen speichenbruch eingehandelt, weil anscheinend seit längerem keiner mehr drauf unterwegs war und viele äste rumlagen.



Dann warst zu langsam, normal müssten ja Deine Messerspeichen die Äste durchhäxeln 

Freu mich schon auf Sonntag


----------



## Treeman (2. April 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @treeman: laufrad krieg ich heute oder morgen wieder,
> kein problem. kosten inkl. 3 ersatzspeichen 15.


 thumbs up.. super fair! ..ich freu mich


----------



## bax75 (2. April 2009)

EDIT: Terffpunkt um 17:30 am HERRLINGER BAHNHOF. Milan kommt auch.

Gruß Axel



bax75 schrieb:


> Ich würde heute Nachmittag bzw. Abend zu einer Runde starten. Ich schlage 17:30 Uhr an der Brücke vor. Wer kommt mit?
> Werde die Lichdusche mitnehmen weils ja doch ab 7 dunkel wird...


----------



## Aitschie (2. April 2009)

Genießt das Wetter, ab jetzt ist endlich wieder kurz-kurz-Wetter


----------



## kupfermark (2. April 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> ...und gleich wieder nen speichenbruch eingehandelt...



Hast ja noch mal Glück gehabt, ein Speichenbruch kann auch SO aussehen! Dafür gibts glaub nicht so schnell Ersatzspeichen.


----------



## junkyjerk (2. April 2009)

so. laufrad ist wieder wie neu. ich geh jetzt in den keller zum basteln.
freu mich auch schon riesig auf sonntag, das wird lustig, da riskiert bestimmt kein wanderer ne grosse klappe, wenn dann 13 biker aufm trail aufkreuzen. 

btw ich muss noch kuchen besorgen, irgendwelche speziellen wünsche? sonst bring ich wieder streuselkuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (2. April 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> ...irgendwelche speziellen wünsche? sonst bring ich wieder streuselkuchen.


Streuselkuchen ist gut 
Ansonsten nehm ich auch nen Kranz


----------



## techstar (2. April 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> geteert und gefedert
> 
> junge, was für ne riesengruppe...
> 
> ...



RESPEKT!

Na denn viel Spaß!

Grüße aus HDH
Andi


----------



## wurmspecht (2. April 2009)

Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich am Sonntag mitkomme, wird eine ziemlich spontane Entscheidung. 
Ich war heute mal zur Abwechslung auf der Flugzeugmesse in Friedrichshafen, so viele Flugzeuge habe ich noch nie auf einem Haufen gesehen.


----------



## Schicki (2. April 2009)

Hey, komme aus Ulm und hab auch ein paar gute Touren mit schönen Trails zwischen Ermingen und Arnegg,

man könnte ja mal so ne kleine Tour zusammn machen


----------



## dechfrax (2. April 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Aber ich glaub ich nehm das Nicolai, ist einfach relaxter.


O.k., dann bin ich auch gefedert unterwegs. Das erste Mal seit Wochen, meine Handgelenke werden es mir danken


chickenway-user schrieb:


> Und an ebenjenem Stein muss ich dann halt ein wenig umsetzen.


Hm, äh, wie umsetzen? Muss ich das bis Sonntag noch lernen? 


chickenway-user schrieb:


> Letztes mal waren die Wanderer übrigens super! (Irgendsoein Dödel hatte vor uns Bremsspuren in jede Kurve gezaubert. Wir haben den Wanderern dann gezeigt das das auch ohne Bremsspuren dafür mit Umsetzen geht...)


Ich bekenne mich zum Dödel ...


----------



## junkyjerk (2. April 2009)

so, von mir aus kann´s losgehen. bike steht frisch "geserviced" im keller, alles palletti. freu mich auf sonntag... juhu...

@schicki: herzlich willkommen im ulmer tourenthread, jetzt wo der frühling endlich da ist, wird sich auf jeden fall was ergeben, mal ne runde zusammen zu drehen.


----------



## junkyjerk (3. April 2009)

drehe heute nachmittag ne ruhige runde ins lautertal, will nochmal den neu entdeckten trail fahren, diesmal aber bitte ohne speichenbruch...


----------



## Tobsn (3. April 2009)

So, ich packs dann.
MTB liegt schon im Auto.
Wir sehn uns Sonntag.

Gruss

Tobias


----------



## bax75 (3. April 2009)

Bin gestern eine super Runde mit Milan im Lautertal gefahren. Die Trails waren einwandfrei zu befahren - kein Matsch. Bei dem Traumwetter zur Zeit zieht's mich eigentlich heute gleich wieder in die Botanik zum Biken, leider hab ich aber heut und morgen keine Zeit.



junkyjerk schrieb:


> drehe heute nachmittag ne ruhige runde ins lautertal...


neid 


> will nochmal den neu entdeckten trail fahren, diesmal aber bitte ohne speichenbruch...



ich drück Dir die Daumen


----------



## wurmspecht (3. April 2009)

Habe heute eine ausgedehnte RR-Runde gedreht, war auch super, da will man gar nicht mehr heim .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildermarkus (3. April 2009)

Welchen Streuselkuchen empfehlt Ihr?


----------



## junkyjerk (3. April 2009)

so, wieder da von der lautertalrunde, diesmal keinen speichenbruch  , aber schicki getroffen, der seine tour leider schon beendet hatte. jetzt erstmal ein eis essen...


----------



## axx (3. April 2009)

Bin auch wieder da aus dem Allgäu. Geiles Wetter 
Nachdem das Fully schon seit Monaten unbenutzt im Keller steht, werd ich morgen wohl endlich mal die Spikes runtermachen...


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (3. April 2009)

@jj: wo befindet sich der trail im lautertal?? würde diesen morgen auch gerne abfahren....!!
noch viel spaß in geislingen.....


----------



## chickenway-user (4. April 2009)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> @jj: wo befindet sich der trail im lautertal?? würde diesen morgen auch gerne abfahren....!!
> noch viel spaß in geislingen.....




Komm doch mit!


----------



## junkyjerk (4. April 2009)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> @jj: wo befindet sich der trail im lautertal?? würde diesen morgen auch gerne abfahren....!!
> noch viel spaß in geislingen.....



ist ein bisschen schwer zu erklären... zwischen weidach und bermaringen stehen aus weidach kommend 2 häuser auf der rechten seite. gleich gegenüber steht in einer baumgruppe ein hochsitz, an welchem man vorbei richtung waldrand fährt. dort muss man ca. 15m durchs unterholz und kommt auf einen schmalen pfad, welchem man wieder richtung weidach folgt. einem drahtzaun folgend biegt der pfad in den wald ein, hier muss man sich sofort scharf rechts bergab halten, der pfad ist ein wenig schwierig zu erkennen. sobald der trail auf einem breiteren weg mündet, sofort wieder rechts bergab fahren. bei einem umgeknickten baum muss man kurz den kopf einziehen, bei der nächsten gabelung nach einer rechtskurve links bergab halten und nach ein paar hundert metern mündet der trail auf der strasse zwischen lautern und herrlingen. hoffentlich findest du ihn. viel glück.


----------



## carmin (4. April 2009)

Mal der Versuch einer Antwort darauf...


roterflitzer schrieb:


> Guten Abend die Herren aus Ulm und Umgebung!
> ihr könnt mir bestimmt weiterhelfen.
> nämlich dabei:  kommende Woche werde ich mich teils auf´m Bike, teils mit der Bahn gen BC bewegen. die letzte Etappe wird von Gingen/Fils eben nach BC sein. und da ich nicht nur auf Teer unterwegs sein will und auch ein wenig vom höhenunterschied der alb zum donautal profitieren will wär ich für Vorschläge an schönen Trails recht dankbar.
> gebt am besten gleich noch den "start"- und "ziel"ort mit an.
> ...


Ah, da besucht wohl einer den Herrn H in G? 

Also von Gingen nach Biberach (rd 80 km) zu fahren und das gleichzeitig singletrackintensiv zu gestalten halte ich für ein recht hoffnungsloses Unterfangen.  Klar kannst noch drei Stunden in Geislingen verbringen, aber irgendwann musst dann doch daran denken, Strecke zu machen.  Nach dem Aufstieg in Geislingen über die Alb rüber wirst kaum mehr Singletracks finden.  Als allgemeine Empfehlung kann ich Dir nur mitgeben, nimm Dir eine 50000er Karte, route Dich möglichst viel im Wald (so vorhanden), und wenn Du noch Zeit und Energie für Abstecher hast, nimm irgendwelche gestrichelten Wege mit   So könntest Du zB das kleine Lautertal ansteuern (zwischen Scharenstetten und Merklingen fällst irgendwo rein), oder Du hältst Dich westlicher und direkt auf Blaubeuren zu.  Je nach Höhenmeterbedarf kannst von dort im Achtal nach Ehingen raus, oder Du nimmst die ganzen Seitentäler mit (Richtung Mundingen, das Wolfstal ist sehr üdüllisch).  Jenseits der Donau ist für mich auch unbekanntes Land.  Viel Erfolg 

An alle Ulmer: Da ich ja leider nicht mehr regelmäßig durch Ulm radle, würd mich mal interessieren, ob das Stadtbild gerade sehr von blau-weißen Kleinwagen beherrscht wird...?


----------



## junkyjerk (4. April 2009)

@carmin: beherrscht noch nicht, aber es stehen eine menge smarts in der gegend rum... blau-weisse mit car2go aufschrift.


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (4. April 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> ist ein bisschen schwer zu erklären... zwischen weidach und bermaringen stehen aus weidach kommend 2 häuser auf der rechten seite. gleich gegenüber steht in einer baumgruppe ein hochsitz, an welchem man vorbei richtung waldrand fährt. dort muss man ca. 15m durchs unterholz und kommt auf einen schmalen pfad, welchem man wieder richtung weidach folgt. einem drahtzaun folgend biegt der pfad in den wald ein, hier muss man sich sofort scharf rechts bergab halten, der pfad ist ein wenig schwierig zu erkennen. sobald der trail auf einem breiteren weg mündet, sofort wieder rechts bergab fahren. bei einem umgeknickten baum muss man kurz den kopf einziehen, bei der nächsten gabelung nach einer rechtskurve links bergab halten und nach ein paar hundert metern mündet der trail auf der strasse zwischen lautern und herrlingen. hoffentlich findest du ihn. viel glück.


vielen dank...ich guck mal ob ich ihn finden werde....... und was die smarties betrifft, die stehen ja fast an jeder strassenecke...schon eine kleine invasion!!!! 
@all: fahrt ihr heute auch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (4. April 2009)

Hab auch schon 2 mit Strafzettel gesehen. Ist der in der Minutenpauschale inclusive?


----------



## wurmspecht (4. April 2009)

Gestern habe ich 6 gezählt, als ich in die Stadt gefahren bin.


----------



## carmin (4. April 2009)

axx schrieb:


> Hab auch schon 2 mit Strafzettel gesehen. Ist der in der Minutenpauschale inclusive?


nene, Strafzettel werden schon durchgereicht


----------



## wurmspecht (4. April 2009)

@Geislingenfahrer: Viel Spaß Euch morgen , ich melde mich ab. Bin trotzdem schon gespannt auf Eure Bilder!


----------



## junkyjerk (4. April 2009)

@geislingen-fahrer: so, streusel und quarkstriezel sind gekauft, wer bringt kaffee mit?


----------



## DJT (4. April 2009)

Ich bring ne Kanne Kaffee. 
Soll ich den Mohn-Streusel-Kuchen auch mit einpacken oder hast Du nen Großeinkauf gemach jj?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (4. April 2009)

je mehr kuchen, desto mehr hm.. 

@geislingen-fahrer: treffpunkt kurz vor 10 uhr am seiteneingang hauptbahnhof.


----------



## dechfrax (4. April 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @geislingen-fahrer: so, streusel und quarkstriezel sind gekauft, wer bringt kaffee mit?


Ich bring welchen mit.


----------



## axx (4. April 2009)

Ich werde morgen erstmalig dieses Jahr ins Blautal aufbrechen 
Falls jemand mit will, 10 Uhr Brücke.



carmin schrieb:


> nene, Strafzettel werden schon durchgereicht



Schade eigentlich, sonst hätt ichs mir überlegt


----------



## junkyjerk (4. April 2009)

@axx: warum kommst net mit nach geislingen?


----------



## axx (4. April 2009)

Da war ich dieses Jahr schon 
Und ausserdem sind mir Massenausfahrten etwas suspekt.


----------



## tbird (5. April 2009)

Ich muss mich für die Tour in Geislingen heute abmelden ... 

Bin bei der Tour gestern bissl heftig geflogen und muss nun erst mal schaun, was alles am Bike noch heile ist ... Mir selbst gehts auch nicht so besonders, kann kaum laufen ... 

Also, habt viel Spass in Geislingen und lasst die Wanderer in Ruhe xD


----------



## junkyjerk (5. April 2009)

auweia, was muss ich denn da draussen sehen? soll ich gleich :kotz:? das darf doch nicht wahr sein!!! wetterradar sieht ja auch richtig mies aus, na mal schauen, ist ja erst halb 8.

@tbird: gute besserung!


----------



## dechfrax (5. April 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> auweia, was muss ich denn da draussen sehen? soll ich gleich :kotz:?


Ist echt zum  Wie "einzelne Schauer" sieht das aber nicht aus ... toller Wetterbericht  !!! 



junkyjerk schrieb:


> @tbird: gute besserung!


Auch von mir gute Besserung. Hoffentlich hat's Dein Bike gut überstanden!


----------



## bax75 (5. April 2009)

BOA! Was is denn da draussen los!!!
Wenn sich da nix ändert muß ich echt im Bett liegen bleiben!

@tb: Auch von mir gute Besserung. Was ist denn passiert?


----------



## chickenway-user (5. April 2009)

@tbird: auch von mir gute Besserung...

Ich hab heut nach auf dem Balkon gepennt. Heut morgen war dann mein erster Gedanke etwas das hier durch *ne ersetzt wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dechfrax (5. April 2009)

medc17 schrieb:


> Ist echt zum  Wie "einzelne Schauer" sieht das aber nicht aus ... toller Wetterbericht  !!!


So, Geislingen hat sich heute für mich erledigt. Ich werde heute mittag hier im Blau-/Lautertal eine Runde drehen.


----------



## bax75 (5. April 2009)

Ich schliesse mich medc17 an: Ich bin raus und werd evtl. heute Nachmittag eine Runde drehen.


----------



## junkyjerk (5. April 2009)

zum heulen ist das, hiermit schlage ich die nächsten tage eine tour vor. start gegen 16:30 - 17:00uhr. richtung blaubeuren - gasmantrail - weilertrail - küssende sau - sonderbucher steige - rusenschloss - y-weg - kantentrail - baumstammtrail - neuer (junkyjerktrail? (ich bin mal so frei )) trail - herrlingen - ulm. lampe mitnehmen, strecke ca. 50km und 1000hm.


----------



## carmin (5. April 2009)

axx schrieb:


> Und ausserdem sind mir Massenausfahrten etwas suspekt.


Vermutlich ist der Tobsn jetzt ganz allein unterwegs... :-]


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (5. April 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> zum heulen ist das, hiermit schlage ich die nächsten tage eine tour vor. start gegen 16:30 - 17:00uhr. richtung blaubeuren - gasmantrail - weilertrail - küssende sau - sonderbucher steige - rusenschloss - y-weg - kantentrail - baumstammtrail - neuer (junkyjerktrail? (ich bin mal so frei )) trail - herrlingen - ulm. lampe mitnehmen, strecke ca. 50km und 1000hm.


Hallo!!!
was wäre der späteste Termin für den Beginn der tour??  
greets


----------



## Aitschie (5. April 2009)

mach ich mich jetzt zum Feind wenn ich schreibe: 1:46:36, 36,66km, 630hm, Sonne


----------



## DJT (5. April 2009)

Bei mir hat's heute leider auch nicht geklappt 
Ich hoffe diejenigen die noch übrig waren und gefahren sind hatten Spaß und es war nicht allzu naß!?

Viele Grüße DJT


----------



## Lady_Eve (5. April 2009)

Hi,
also Der_Hu und ich gehen gleich noch auf ne Lautertal-Runde, as long as possible! Möchte jemand mit? Wir fahren um Zwei in Ulm los und wären ca. 14:15 Uhr an der Litfass-Säule in Blaustein bei der Ran-Tanke.
Ansonsten trifft man sich ja vielleicht unterwegs.


----------



## axx (5. April 2009)

Weiss gar nicht was ihr habt, so schlimm wars gar nicht 
Hochsträsstrail etwas saftig, aber ansonsten tiptop. Wir sind nach lange Zeit mal wieder den Bannwaldtrail gefahren, der ist einfach superschön, und zur Zeit komplett frei von querliegenden Bäumen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (5. April 2009)

carmin schrieb:


> Vermutlich ist der Tobsn jetzt ganz allein unterwegs... :-]



Nein, war er nicht. Aber fast...

War richtig eklig. So trocken und warm. Ich hab geschwitzt wie ein Schwein...


----------



## junkyjerk (5. April 2009)

dienstag fahr ich nach geislingen, wer fährt mit? abfahrt 10:37uhr. mein kuchen will noch gegessen werden, also studenten, urlauber und kurzarbeiter, wer kommt mit?


----------



## Tobsn (5. April 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Nein, war er nicht. Aber fast...
> 
> War richtig eklig. So trocken und warm. Ich hab geschwitzt wie ein Schwein...



Scheeee wars. 

Danke an CWU fürs Guiden und den Kuchen. 

@all: Hab was verpasst. War top. 
3:50Std 50km 1500hm
Und Ihr seid schuld wenn CWU jetzt ein angeknabbertes Ohr hat. 


Hier noch die Bilder von dem Northshore.
Wenn ich mal wieder in Ulm bin, gehen wir da bishen üben.


----------



## axx (5. April 2009)

wo isn das?


----------



## chickenway-user (6. April 2009)

axx schrieb:


> wo isn das?



In Geislingen, gleich neben dem einen Trail beim BMW-Autohaus...




Tobsn schrieb:


> Scheeee wars.
> Und Ihr seid schuld wenn CWU jetzt ein angeknabbertes Ohr hat. [/SIZE]



Übrigens die beste Taktik mich schnell auf nen Berg zu bringen...

Ein Wandersmann auf dem Trail:






Tobsn:









Ich:





@Hebbe: Der Wasserfall:


----------



## Tobsn (6. April 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> axx schrieb:
> 
> 
> > wo isn das?
> ...


Na, nicht ganz. 
Die Strecke ist Richtung Laupheim.
Ist aber privat und noch nicht ganz fertig.
Man sieht auch auf dem Bild, dass zwei Elemente hochgestellt und mit Schlössern gesichert sind.
Wenn die Strecke fertig ist, dann kann ich ja mal bescheid geben, die machen sicher ne Opening Party.


@CWU: Schöne Bilder 
@ All: Man beachte das schlechte Wetter auf den Bildern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (6. April 2009)

immer schön salz in die wunden...

also wer hat morgen vormittag noch zeit? 10:37uhr geht der zug nach geislingen.


----------



## MilanL (6. April 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> zum heulen ist das, hiermit schlage ich die nächsten tage eine tour vor. start gegen 16:30 - 17:00uhr. richtung blaubeuren - gasmantrail - weilertrail - küssende sau - sonderbucher steige - rusenschloss - y-weg - kantentrail - baumstammtrail - neuer (junkyjerktrail? (ich bin mal so frei )) trail - herrlingen - ulm. lampe mitnehmen, strecke ca. 50km und 1000hm.


Morgen oder am Mitwoch könnte ich um 16:30 fahren...hab ein bisschen Probleme mit meinem Handgelenk, aber auch grosse Lust zum Biken


----------



## bax75 (6. April 2009)

MilanL schrieb:


> Morgen oder am Mitwoch könnte ich um 16:30 fahren...



dito. Hätte auch Bock auf einen längeren Day/Nightride!


----------



## wurmspecht (6. April 2009)

Heute morgen hatte ich noch überlegt, morgen mit nach Geislingen zu kommen, aber ich glaube, ich brauche morgen mal ein Verschnaufpäuschen...war heute etwas viel . 

Am Mittwoch kann ich leider nicht.

@tbird: auch meinerseits gute Besserung, was ist denn jetzt mit Dir bzw. Deinem Rad?


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (6. April 2009)

@tbird: was hast du wieder angestellt....?? jedenfalls auch von mir gute Besserung!!


----------



## dechfrax (7. April 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> zum heulen ist das, hiermit schlage ich die nächsten tage eine tour vor. start gegen 16:30 - 17:00uhr. richtung blaubeuren - gasmantrail - weilertrail - küssende sau - sonderbucher steige - rusenschloss - y-weg - kantentrail - baumstammtrail - neuer (junkyjerktrail? (ich bin mal so frei )) trail - herrlingen - ulm. lampe mitnehmen, strecke ca. 50km und 1000hm.


Morgen würde es super reinpassen. Ich hätte dann auch noch eine nette Anfangsvariante auf dem Weg zu unserem ansonsten ersten Trail auf dem Hochsträß anzubieten. Startpunkt wäre dann sinnvollerweise Söflinger Klosterhof (z.B. am Wasserrad, das sollte jeder finden).

Grüße


----------



## bax75 (7. April 2009)

Also dann machen wir doch mal Nägel mit Köpfen: Treffpunkt morgen 16:30 im Söflinger Klosterhof am Wasserrad.
Bisher kommen mit:

medc17
bax75
...


----------



## Aitschie (7. April 2009)

Zwischenruf: da ja bald schon wieder WE ist (die ersten denken jetzt wieder "faules Studentenpack" ) und ich gedenke am Donnerstag nach Hause zu fahren und bis Montag zu bleiben... 
-> geht was bikerisches am OsterWE oder seid ihr alle mit Eier suchen, Hasen vernaschen und Verwandte besuchen beschäftigt? Von mir aus auch gerne Geislingen oder das Allgäu für nen Tag...


----------



## MilanL (7. April 2009)

bax75 schrieb:


> Also dann machen wir doch mal Nägel mit Köpfen: Treffpunkt morgen 16:30 im Söflinger Klosterhof am Wasserrad.
> Bisher kommen mit:
> 
> medc17
> ...


+ MilanL


----------



## gasman (7. April 2009)

mein handgelenk zickt noch immer, so dass ich derzeit das rr vorziehe, weils da weniger schläge auf die hand gibt. plane am freitag ne längere rr-tour mit start per db bis dietmannsried, von dort in südöstlicher richtung über forggensee, wieskirche, königsträßle, ammergau und von dort entweder nach garmisch, oder, wenns noch geht, über den ammersattel zum plansee und nach reutte. rückfahrt jeweils wieder per db. 
hat jemand lust mitzufahren. ich garantiere ein hervorragendes revier mit genial schöner landschaft. je nach endpunkt zwischen 130-180 km und 1200-2000 hm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (7. April 2009)

gasman schrieb:


> mein handgelenk zickt noch immer, so dass ich derzeit das rr vorziehe, weils da weniger schläge auf die hand gibt. plane am freitag ne längere rr-tour mit start per db bis dietmannsried, von dort in südöstlicher richtung über forggensee, wieskirche, königsträßle, ammergau und von dort entweder nach garmisch, oder, wenns noch geht, über den ammersattel zum plansee und nach reutte. rückfahrt jeweils wieder per db.
> hat jemand lust mitzufahren. ich garantiere ein hervorragendes revier mit genial schöner landschaft. je nach endpunkt zwischen 130-180 km und 1200-2000 hm.



ich könnte so heulen, dass ich da schon in mönchengladbach bin... aber derhu wird sich noch bei dir melden..

naja, wenigstens wars heute superschön und warm in geislingen.


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (7. April 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Zwischenruf: da ja bald schon wieder WE ist (die ersten denken jetzt wieder "faules Studentenpack" ) und ich gedenke am Donnerstag nach Hause zu fahren und bis Montag zu bleiben...
> -> geht was bikerisches am OsterWE oder seid ihr alle mit Eier suchen, Hasen vernaschen und Verwandte besuchen beschäftigt? Von mir aus auch gerne Geislingen oder das Allgäu für nen Tag...


ich wäre eigentlich noch nicht verplant, also solltest du doch nicht in die Heimat fahren, könnte man was organisieren.....
grüße


----------



## kupfermark (7. April 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> ich könnte so heulen, dass ich da schon in mönchengladbach bin...



Tja, da ist er wieder, der Konflikt zwischen einem heilen Familien-bzw Beziehungsleben und der Freiheit einer ordentlicher Bike-Tour mit Freunden. 

Ich hab mein Bike inzwischen fit gemacht. Zeit hab ich am WE allerdings nur Fr vormittag, evtl Sa nachmittag oder Mo nachmittag für ne Runde von 2-3 Std. 

Und morgen bin ich dabei, wenns Wetter passt und ich rechtzeitig Feierabend machen kann.


----------



## Aitschie (8. April 2009)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Ich hab mein Bike inzwischen fit gemacht. Zeit hab ich am WE allerdings nur Fr vormittag, evtl Sa nachmittag oder Mo nachmittag für ne Runde von 2-3 Std.



@km, schlusslicht_ul: Was haltet ihr von Freitag vormittag? Da würde es mir am Besten passen. Ich werfe jetzt pauschal mal 10Uhr in die Runde... Die Routenführung überlasse ich Euch als Locals . Raus Richtung Blaubeuren und Lauter/Kiesental hätte was, Treffpunkt kann gerne auch in Herrlingen sein (oder was euch besser ist)


----------



## junkyjerk (8. April 2009)

bax75 schrieb:


> Also dann machen wir doch mal Nägel mit Köpfen: Treffpunkt morgen 16:30 im Söflinger Klosterhof am Wasserrad.
> Bisher kommen mit:
> 
> medc17
> ...



kleines update, bis später leute, ich freu mich, hoffentlich hält das wetter.


----------



## MilanL (8. April 2009)

MilanL schrieb:


> + MilanL



..leider komme ich heute nicht

Grund: I bin doof und hab nicht gesehen wann der medc17 das geschrieben hat. Ich hab gestern  um 16:30 im Söflinger Klosterhof am Wasserrad gewartet. Ich bin allein gefahren, nachdem mir bax75 erklärt hat, dass ich ein Tag zu früh bin
Info: auf dem Fussweg von Blaubeuren nach Sonderbuch wird viel gebaggert und der Weg ist nur teilweise fahrbar

Und noch ein "Erlebnis" mit meinem Canyon: In der nähe von Russenschloss hat sich der Schnellspanner auf dem Hinterrad locker gemacht ich habs erst gemerket nachdem ich das Hinterrad umsetzen wollte und der Bremshebel ins Leere ging. Die Bremsbeläge waren so nah, dass die Scheibe wollte nicht reinrutschen und ich hatte kein Ding um die Beläge zurückdrücken. Dann hab ich mich auf den Weg Richtung Blautopf gemacht. Bike an linker Schulter, Hinterrad in rechter Hand...ich musste sehr blöd aufsehen. Von dort hat mich bax75 mit seinem Auto abgeholt und auch die Bremsbeläge zurückgedrückt.bax75, ich bin dir paar Biere schuldig.


----------



## junkyjerk (8. April 2009)

ach schade, hatte mich schon gefreut, dein neues bike mal live sehen zu können.


----------



## wurmspecht (8. April 2009)

MilanL schrieb:


> Und noch ein "Erlebnis" mit meinem Canyon: In der nähe von Russenschloss hat sich der Schnellspanner auf dem Hinterrad locker gemacht ich habs erst gemerket nachdem ich das Hinterrad umsetzen wollte und der Bremshebel ins Leere ging. Die Bremsbeläge waren so nah, dass die Scheibe wollte nicht reinrutschen und ich hatte kein Ding um die Beläge zurückdrücken. Dann hab ich mich auf den Weg Richtung Blautopf gemacht. Bike an linker Schulter, Hinterrad in rechter Hand...ich musste sehr blöd aufsehen. Von dort hat mich bax75 mit seinem Auto abgeholt und auch die Bremsbeläge zurückgedrückt.bax75, ich bin dir paar Biere schuldig.



War ja richtig abenteuerlich gestern bei Dir!!!

@gasman: ich würde mich am Freitag anschließen, hört sich gut an .


----------



## MilanL (8. April 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> ach schade, hatte mich schon gefreut, dein neues bike mal live sehen zu können.


ja leider, dass Wetter lockt schon, nur morgen fahre ich in die Heimat und muss noch paar Sachen vorher erledigen. Nach Ostern bin ich wieder zurück...
@gasman: ich hoffe, dass es deinem Handgelenk bald besser geht. Hab dich schon ewig nicht gesehen.
@wurmspecht: langsam sammle ich die Erfahrungen mit dem Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dechfrax (8. April 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> kleines update, bis später leute, ich freu mich, hoffentlich hält das wetter.



Komme 15 min später ...


----------



## axx (8. April 2009)

Oh, das trifft sich gut. Dann schaff ichs vielleicht auch noch...
*hektik*


----------



## bax75 (8. April 2009)

OK alles klar


----------



## kekaya (8. April 2009)

Cool, Kinder !
Bax75 hat mir den link zu diesem Blog geschickt , kann heut leider nicht, aba beim nächsten Mal probier ich's wieder ;o)


----------



## dechfrax (8. April 2009)

Schee war's ....





@jj: Danke für den Kuchen!


----------



## axx (8. April 2009)

Toll wars 

@jj: für deine Statistik: 63km, 917hm, 3:48h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlusslicht_ul (8. April 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> @km, schlusslicht_ul: Was haltet ihr von Freitag vormittag? Da würde es mir am Besten passen. Ich werfe jetzt pauschal mal 10Uhr in die Runde... Die Routenführung überlasse ich Euch als Locals . Raus Richtung Blaubeuren und Lauter/Kiesental hätte was, Treffpunkt kann gerne auch in Herrlingen sein (oder was euch besser ist)


näheres können wir ja morgen ausmachen....also wenn es schön trocken bleibt...bin auf jeden Fall dabei....wäre 10.30 auch in Ordnung, da ich ja aus Ulm andüsen muss......!!! Alternativ kann man sich auch bei der Brücke treffen!
grüße


----------



## Aitschie (8. April 2009)

Ich komme auch aus Neu-Ulm, könnten uns also an der Brücke treffen und Mark unterwegs aufnehmen. Mein Rad ist auf jeden Fall heute endlich mal geputzt worden und wieder einsatzbereit.

PS: ich sag nur Barca gegen Bayern


----------



## junkyjerk (8. April 2009)

war das mal wieder schön, in blaubeuren zu biken. nächstes mal nehm ich nen grösseren kuchen mit.

@axx: danke für die daten, gleich mal in die trainingsverwaltung eingepflegt.


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (9. April 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Ich komme auch aus Neu-Ulm, könnten uns also an der Brücke treffen und Mark unterwegs aufnehmen. Mein Rad ist auf jeden Fall heute endlich mal geputzt worden und wieder einsatzbereit.


oki, dann würd ich sagen 10.00 an der Brücke!! wetter soll ja grandios werden......!!!
bis dann!!


----------



## kupfermark (9. April 2009)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> oki, dann würd ich sagen 10.00 an der Brücke!! wetter soll ja grandios werden......!!!
> bis dann!!



Prima, dann seit Ihr bis 10:30 am Bhf Herrlingen, dann kömmer mal wieder ins Lauter- und Kiesental.

Bis dann,
Gruß
KM


----------



## Aitschie (9. April 2009)

Fleisch gegrillt, Feuer brennt, die Grundlage für morgen ist gelegt! Bis denne, erst 10Uhr Brücke und dann in Herrlingen.


----------



## Aitschie (10. April 2009)

Gerade von einer super Tour zurück gekommen. Schade war nur, dass die Video keinen Saft mehr hatte... Dafür viele schöne Trails  

Für den Sonntag nachmittag kündige ich mal ne weitere lockere Runde an. Vll. Richtung Uni und dann wieder gemütlich Richtung Kiesen/Lautertal zurück.


----------



## kommando99 (10. April 2009)

Oh mann. Das Ergebnis von Montag Vormittag im Böfinger Wald:





Kleine Abfahrt, letzten Kicker zu schnell und unsauber genommen, Kontrolle verloren, seitlich aufgeschlagen. Mittlerweile plagt mich zum Glück nur noch eine Erkältung, die mich wohl aufgrund des Schocks voll erwischt hat. 

Es ist so geiles Wetter


----------



## wurmspecht (11. April 2009)

O weja kommando, das hätte aber auch anders ausgehen können!

Bei uns war die RR-Runde ja gestern der absolute Knaller, wir haben ordentlich Farbe bekommen, war ein Traumtag :


----------



## DJT (11. April 2009)

Da Video's gerade so Hip sind hab ich mich auch mal versucht 


Hoffe wir sehen uns bald mal wieder

Grüße DJT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (11. April 2009)

supergeiles video hebbe, der brüller sind die outtakes am ende. hoffentlich sieht man sich bald wieder aufm bike. hab am freitag auch ein wenig droppen geübt.


----------



## DJT (11. April 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> supergeiles video hebbe, der brüller sind die outtakes am ende. hoffentlich sieht man sich bald wieder aufm bike. hab am freitag auch ein wenig droppen geübt.



Danke!
Evtl. nächsten Sonntag mal wieder eine Tour?

@Wurmspecht: Tolle Bilder! Wo wart ihr unterwegs?


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (11. April 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Gerade von einer super Tour zurück gekommen. Schade war nur, dass die Video keinen Saft mehr hatte... Dafür viele schöne Trails
> 
> Für den Sonntag nachmittag kündige ich mal ne weitere lockere Runde an. Vll. Richtung Uni und dann wieder gemütlich Richtung Kiesen/Lautertal zurück.



Servus, war wirklich eine suuuuuuuuper Runde!!!! Es hat einfach alles gepasst!! 
Ich wäre morgen nachmittag bei einer Osterrunde dabei...als Zeit hätte ich mal 16.30 vorgeschlagen!? Alternative...!?
Frohe Ostern an alle!!!


----------



## junkyjerk (11. April 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> Danke! Evtl. nächsten Sonntag mal wieder eine Tour?



wenn´s wetter passt, ich bin dabei.

@wurmspecht, derhu, gasman: die bilder sind ja toll und derhu hat auch schon geschwärmt von der runde. muss ja wieder mal toll gewesen sein, bei sonnenschein und warmen temperaturen durch schneebedeckte landschaft zu radeln.


----------



## axx (11. April 2009)

Wir sind heut bei Sonnenschein und warmen Temparaturen durch trailbedeckte Landschaft geradelt 
Heute von Geislingen bis irgendwo nördl. Urach, morgen weiter nach Reutlingen...


----------



## wurmspecht (11. April 2009)

Ja, war schon toll gestern. 
Ich will morgen schon auch gerne eine Runde drehen, allerdings etwas früher als 16.30. Ginge auch so gegen 13 Uhr oder steht da das große Osteressen im Wege?


----------



## Aitschie (11. April 2009)

13 Uhr ist fast bisschen spät, aber ich schaffe es. Meine Großeltern sind morgen um halb 4 zum Kaffee angemeldet, wenn ich da bisschen später komme passt das! 
Ich schlag mal Treffpunkt Brücke vor. Wo es genau hingeht. überlasse ich euch! Eventuell Richtung BWK raus? Und morgen ist die Video geladen, versprochen!


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (11. April 2009)

also 13.00 am Ostersonntag ist glaub ich keine so christliche Zeit........., wie würde es um 10.00 an der Brücke aussehen?


----------



## wurmspecht (12. April 2009)

ok, für die Nichtchristlichen doch um 13 Uhr an der Brücke. Habe mich eben mit Schlusslicht kurzgeschlossen (was für ein witziges Wortspiel), kommst Du dann auch an die Brücke Aitschie? Wer noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (12. April 2009)

sitze in Radklamotten vor dem Rechner und fahre gleich los  Freu mich schon!


----------



## dechfrax (12. April 2009)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> ok, für die Nichtchristlichen doch um 13 Uhr an der Brücke. Habe mich eben mit Schlusslicht kurzgeschlossen


Schade, hatte mich schon gefreut, heute nachmittag Mitstreiter zu finden. Vor 16:30 kann ich nicht los ... Fährt noch jemand heute nachmittag?


----------



## Aitschie (12. April 2009)

Und wieder ne schöne Tour. Mit Video! Mein Bruder zeigt mir, wie ich das schneiden kann und dann gibts bald mein Erstlingswerk. 

Die Erkenntnis des Tages: nicht durch Dornen fahren, macht platte Reifen. Habs beim Heimkommen getestet und eben geflickt...


----------



## junkyjerk (12. April 2009)

@aitschie: ich bin richtig gespannt auf euer video... btw wie lange bist du noch in ulm?


----------



## dechfrax (12. April 2009)

Hab' mich heute am Hang oberhalb vom Blaubeurer Tunnel ausgetobt. Falls wir mal wieder über Küssende Sau abfahren, lohnt sich's kurz vor der Strasse nochmal Gas zu geben und wieder hochzufahren, das ist um Welten besser als durch die Stadt zu gondeln.


----------



## Aitschie (12. April 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @aitschie: ich bin richtig gespannt auf euer video... btw wie lange bist du noch in ulm?



Ich auch!!! Aber: es hat sich gezeigt, dass die Kamera auf dem Helm suboptimal ist. Entweder musst extrem langsam fahren damits net wackelt oder du kommst dir wie in L`Aquila vor... 
Bin bis morgen Mittag noch in Ulm. Dann gehts wieder gen BT...

BTW: Erkenntnis des weiteren Tages: nicht nur der Hinterreifen ist platt, vorne auch  Dornen lohnen sich also echt nicht, morgen muss ich vier Schläuche flicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (12. April 2009)

@aitschie: wo bist du denn derart in dornen geraten?


----------



## DJT (13. April 2009)

hab mein Video radikal kastriert wegen der Institution mit den vier Buchstaben 
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/1452 

@Aitschie: Was macht Dein Videoschnitt?

Viele Grüße DJT


----------



## Aitschie (13. April 2009)

Bei mir zu Hause, genau am Ende der Tour. Meine Mutter hat Rosen geschnitten und ich mitten durch  2.4er NN sind halt doch nicht unzerstörbarbar...

Ich darf weiterhin berichten: das Video ist (fast) fertig. Muss es "nur" noch irgendwie ins Netz laden. Bin dann auf Eure Meinungen gespannt!!!


----------



## junkyjerk (13. April 2009)

video, video, video... wann kommts denn?


----------



## carmin (13. April 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> hab mein Video radikal kastriert wegen der Institution mit den vier Buchstaben


Vorsorglich, oder hast schon die Abmahnung der GEMA, RIAA o.ä. aufm Tisch...?


----------



## gasman (13. April 2009)

@junky
gaaanz ruhig alter, erst mal den hormonstau nach so vielen sonnentagen ohne rad langsam auf der rolle abbauen und erst dann wieder mentalen stress per video zuführen.....
war übrigens sehr schön heute auf der alb. sonne. herrliches revier. jede menge rauf und runter. hätte dir sicher auch gefallen können


----------



## carmin (13. April 2009)

gasman schrieb:


> war übrigens sehr schön heute auf der alb. sonne. herrliches revier. jede menge rauf und runter. hätte dir sicher auch gefallen können


stimmt absolut   Fragt man sich echt, warum man mitunter so weit fahren muss, wenn das Glück doch vor der Haustür liegt.


----------



## DJT (13. April 2009)

carmin schrieb:


> Vorsorglich...?



Vorsorge ist besser als Nachsorge


----------



## junkyjerk (13. April 2009)

gasman schrieb:


> war übrigens sehr schön heute auf der alb. sonne. herrliches revier. jede menge rauf und runter. hätte dir sicher auch gefallen können



wo seid ihr denn gewesen?


----------



## gasman (13. April 2009)

@junky- so rund um pappelau, schmiechen, grötzingen, ennabeuren, sondernach, hütten, hausen, sonderbuch, bermaringen, lautern..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (13. April 2009)

Abend!

Danke Hebbe für deinen Hinweis, ich lass es jetzt mal so wie's ist. Wenns jemand stört, nehm ichs raus. Immerhin habe ich die MP3-Dateien legal erworben..

Ruhig Blut Jörg, Video ist fertig und wird morgen früh hochgeladen. Uni-Netzwerk geht fixer als zu Hause. Und dann dürft ihr kritisieren...


----------



## wurmspecht (14. April 2009)

@Aitschie: Ja, auf das Video bin ich auch gespannt, da war Dein Bruder aber fix, ich hoffe, er hat den Ton überspielt !!! Wo waren denn Dornen???
Ich war gestern Segelfliegen, da oben wird mir mindestens genauso schlecht, wie beim Autofahren auf kurvigen Straßen :kotz:, aber mit der Winde hochgezogen zu werden, ist absolut cool: in ca. einer Sekunde auf über 100. Somit sind wir quasi bis zum Airbrechen eben gestartet und gelandet.


----------



## Aitschie (14. April 2009)

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/4144504"]Erster Versuch[/ame]

Hab alles selbst gemacht. Mein Bruder hat mir Sonntag Nacht noch einiges gezeigt und ich hab mich gestern mit Premiere Elements 7 auseinander gesetzt und einfach bisschen rumexperimentiert.


----------



## kommando99 (14. April 2009)

Ist doch ganz nett fürs erste mal. Es fehlt eben ein bisschen die Action. Mit was hast Du gefilmt?


----------



## Aitschie (14. April 2009)

mit der alten Kamera meines Bruders.  Soviel zu meinem technischen Verständnis.... 
Eigentlich wollte ich nur mal den Test unter Realbedingungen machen, wie die Kamera auf dem Kopf arbeitet. Und das Ergebnis überzeugt (mich) wenig. Auf Straße ists noch akzeptabel, aber auf den Trails..... naja und bei der Bearbeitung hab ich einfach mal rumprobiert, ohne Plan einfach drauflos und schauen was rauskommt.


----------



## kommando99 (14. April 2009)

Ich habe kürzlich eine recht günstige Kombination aus Camcorder und Helmkamera erstanden. Muss aber auch noch an der Helmbefestigung arbeiten; aber mit Tape und Kabelbindern könnte das durchaus was werden.


----------



## junkyjerk (14. April 2009)

heute nachmittag 16:45uhr abfahrt ins lautertal, wer kommt mit?


----------



## junkyjerk (14. April 2009)

die abschlussworte des filmchens: "fachkundige meinung?" "besser wie sex!" LOL


----------



## Michl73 (14. April 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Hab alles selbst gemacht. Mein Bruder hat mir Sonntag Nacht noch einiges gezeigt und ich hab mich gestern mit Premiere Elements 7 auseinander gesetzt und einfach bisschen rumexperimentiert.


 
Videos sind doch immer gut. War das bei Klingenstein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlusslicht_ul (14. April 2009)

@aitschie: ich bin begeistert über das filmchen  und für das erste mal...mir gefällt auch die musikalische untermalung besonders gut!!   
war ein überaus gelungenes osterwochenende......
grüße


----------



## Aitschie (14. April 2009)

Wenn Klingenstein die "Aussichtsplattform" oberhalb von Herrlingen ist, ja. Ansonsten waren wir im Lautertal unterwegs, die letzten Aufnahmen sind am Antennentrail entstanden. 

Das nächste mal muss ich aber mehr auf eine ruhige Kameraführung achten. Und auf dem Kopf ist zwar gut, aber doch recht wackelig.

PS: der Schlusskommentar stammt von Sebastian (Freund von mir aus Bayreuth), aber der war so genial und passend, der musste rauf! Sagt alles übers WE!!!!


----------



## wurmspecht (15. April 2009)

Ich find das Video auch toll, Aitschie, danke, auch an Deinen Bruder! 
Wobei ja life mitzufahren schon am besten ist


----------



## gasman (15. April 2009)

hey junky, 16:30 ist für den teil der bevölkerung, dazu verdammt ist am wertschöpfungsprozess teilzunehmen, keine kompatible zeit.
kamma sich irgendwo später treffen. würde auch mit lampe fahren heute, wenn noch jemand später losfährt


----------



## junkyjerk (15. April 2009)

@gasman: mal schauen, ob ich heute nochmal los kann. wann wolltest du abfahren?


----------



## tbird (15. April 2009)

ich fahr immer so ab 17:30 los, 2.5h reichen am abend ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (15. April 2009)

kann frühestens 1715. wie schauts aus?


----------



## junkyjerk (15. April 2009)

@gasman: kläre ich ab, ich meld mich wieder... wohin solls gehen? wie lange planst du? wegen licht mein ich.


----------



## gasman (15. April 2009)

egal wo hin, blos noch mal rauskommen, bevor es wieder anfängt zu pieseln.
(ist ja nicht jeder so hart drauf wie chickenway...


----------



## junkyjerk (15. April 2009)

@gasman: lampe bleibt daheim, ich muss um 20:15uhr wieder daheim sein, ausfahrt ins lautertal? wann kannst du bei mir sein? 17:15uhr?


----------



## chickenway-user (15. April 2009)

gasman schrieb:


> egal wo hin, blos noch mal rauskommen, bevor es wieder anfängt zu pieseln.
> (ist ja nicht jeder so hart drauf wie chickenway...



Ja, wird Zeit das mal wieder regnet. Ich bin schon ganz Obamafarben... (bin doch tatsächlich die letzten 8 Tage fast 500km fast ohne Regen gefahren. Fast weil mich gestern doch so 8 Tropfen erwischt haben.)


----------



## junkyjerk (15. April 2009)

500km in 8 tagen? nicht schlecht.


----------



## gasman (15. April 2009)

treffen brücke oder was? melde mich wenn ich absehe wann ich rauskomme.


----------



## junkyjerk (15. April 2009)

@gasman: nope, treffen bei mir.


----------



## gasman (15. April 2009)

ok, fahre auf dem weg zu dir an der brücke vorbei.... falls noch jemand mitfahren will und nicht weiss, wo junky wohnt. melde mich, wenn ich absehen kann, wann ich rauskomme


----------



## gasman (15. April 2009)

bin 1700 an der brücke, dann weiter zu junky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (15. April 2009)

So, nachdem ich gefühlte 5 Stunden lang meine Schaltung eingestellt habe, das Hinterrad wegen nem 8er nicht mehr an der Bremse schleift und die Dämpfung wieder an mein Gewicht angepasst ist, hätte ich auch mal wieder Lust auf eine Runde bei schönem Wetter.

Grundsätzlich bin ich aber ganz froh, wenns endlich mal wieder regnet. Durch die verheulten Augen eines Allergikers sieht man den Frühling halt etwas anders. Und bei schlechtem Wetter ist die Lauf-Motivation etwas höher. Noch 5,5 Wochen, dann werden die Laufschuhe erstmal verstaut und die Gesäßcreme wieder ausgegraben


----------



## chickenway-user (16. April 2009)

Was ist denn in 5,5 Wochen?

Gasman, hab ich dich heut auf dem Rennrad gesehen? Kurz vor 19:30 hinterm Blautal-Center?
Und irgendwen anders von euch kurz später auf dem MTB an der Bahnlinie nach Blaustein?


----------



## junkyjerk (16. April 2009)

gestern abend hättest du medc17, gasman, derhu, bax75, seinen kumpel, meinen kumpel und mich an der bahnlinie sehen können, alles so um 19:45uhr rum.


----------



## chickenway-user (16. April 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> gestern abend hättest du medc17, gasman, derhu, bax75, seinen kumpel, meinen kumpel und mich an der bahnlinie sehen können, alles so um 19:45uhr rum.



nicht eher 19:30? Wobei, dich hätte ich ja eigentlich auch erkennen müssen. Ausser du hast dich hinter der dicken Gabel versteckt...


----------



## junkyjerk (16. April 2009)

mal was anderes: bald ist 1.mai, was machen wir da? vielleicht ne runde biken gehen und dann ab in den biergarten?


----------



## chickenway-user (16. April 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> mal was anderes: bald ist 1.mai, was machen wir da? vielleicht ne runde biken gehen und dann ab in den biergarten?



Hmmm, vermutlich regnets da. Also hier, nicht da wo ich dann hoffentlich sein werde...


----------



## kupfermark (16. April 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Was ist denn in 5,5 Wochen?



Hab Geld dafür bezahlt, damit ich mit ein paar Verrückten 42km durch Würzburg laufen darf 

Weiß auch noch nicht, ob ich am 1.Mai-WE hier sein werde.


----------



## Aitschie (16. April 2009)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Hab Geld dafür bezahlt, damit ich mit ein paar Verrückten 42km durch Würzburg laufen darf



Manche zahlen auch für 200km durch die Landschaft radeln 



junkyjerk schrieb:


> mal was anderes: bald ist 1.mai, was machen wir da? vielleicht ne runde biken gehen und dann ab in den biergarten?



Was ihr macht weiß ich net, ich mach Fahrtechniktraining - aber als Coach *uiuiuiuiui*

Aber da es um Termine geht: Letztes Jahr angekündigt und doch nicht realisiert, dieses Jahr ist es endlich soweit. Nachdem ihr mir die Ulmer Trails gezeigt habt, lade ich Euch zum "Gegenbesuch" ein: 

*Der Ulmer Touren Thread bikes Franken​* Spätzle vs. Brodwiaschd​
Und zwar am WE *10./11./12.Juli*. Ich stelle mir das folgendermaßen vor:
Am *Freitag* (der 10.Juli) reist ihr mit Auto (ca. 2,5h ab Ulm) oder Zug (ca. 4h ab Ulm mit Bayernticket) an. Je nach Anreise können wir noch ne kleine Runde drehen oder abends noch auf den Siegesturm (schöner Blick über Bayreuth) und weiter auf die Theta radeln, (das ist eine typische oberfränkische Dorfgaststätte, mit verdammt leckerem Bier und Megaportionen zu günstigsten Preisen!!!!) 
Am *Samstag* (12.Juli) machen wir eine Tagestour von Bayreuth aus durch die Fichtelmountains und schauen uns die beiden höchsten Gipfel Nordbayerns, den Schneeberg und Ochsenkopf, an. Kaffee und Kuchen genießen wir auf der Gänskopfhütte. Technisch anspruchsvolle Trails wechseln mit herrlichen Ausblicken bis nach Tschechien. Wer will kann am Bullheadmountain die Downhillstrecke mitnehmen. (geschätzte Tourdaten: 70-80km, 1.700-2.000hm, nach oben hin beliebig erweiterbar). 
*Sonntag* (12.Juli) erst ausschlafen und gemütlich frühstücken, anschliessend drehen wir eine Runde durch meine Feierabendtrails (ca. 50-40km, ca. 1.000-1.200hm, hoher Trailanteil!!!), ehe ihr dann gegen ca. 16Uhr wieder gen Heimat aufbrechen könnt.
Wichtig: alles gemütliche Touren, kein Rennen!!!! Ich empfehle Fullys!!!!
Ihr müsst nur anreisen, den Rest organisiere ich! Unterkunft entweder bei mir oder in der JuHe. Räder können alle bei mir im Keller gelagert werden. Rennradler sind ebenso herzlich eingeladen, die bekommen von meiner Freundin die Gegend auf dem Renner gezeigt!


----------



## kupfermark (16. April 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Manche zahlen auch für 200km durch die Landschaft radeln
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für die Einladung! Das klingt echt toll und ich finds prima, daß Du Dir solch eine Mühe machst.
Leider ist der Zeitpunkt etwas unglücklich gewählt. Für das WE haben nämlich tatsächlich schon Leute Geld dafür bezahlt um 200, 100 oder 50km durch das schöne innere Salzkammergut radeln zu dürfen...

Kann man das 1-2 Wochen nach vorne oder hinten verschieben??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (16. April 2009)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Danke für die Einladung! Das klingt echt toll und ich finds prima, daß Du Dir solch eine Mühe machst.
> Leider ist der Zeitpunkt etwas unglücklich gewählt. Für das WE haben nämlich tatsächlich schon Leute Geld dafür bezahlt um 200, 100 oder 50km durch das schöne innere Salzkammergut radeln zu dürfen...
> 
> Kann man das 1-2 Wochen nach vorne oder hinten verschieben??



Sorry, da hatte ich nen falschen Termin im Kopp. Habe jetzt auf das WE vor der SKGT (10.-12.Juli) geändert. Theoretisch geht auch ne Woche früher... Wegen der Ferien denke ich fast, dass früher besser ist. Weiß auch nicht, wie schnell ihr nach der SKGT wieder Lust auf radeln habt.

Alternativtermin wäre noch das WE 07.-09.August...


----------



## kupfermark (16. April 2009)

Das zweite Juli-WE würde bei mir gehen, der Termin im August nicht. Wie siehts bei den anderen aus??


----------



## junkyjerk (17. April 2009)

zweites juliwochenende geht, ich wär dabei.


----------



## MilanL (17. April 2009)

schade, bei mir geht's nicht...
andere Frage: plant ihr eine Tour am Sonntag?

gruss,
milan


----------



## junkyjerk (17. April 2009)

@milan: sollte das wetter am sonntag mitspielen, würden wir eine grössere runde fahren, über blaubeuren nach schelklingen und wieder zurück und dabei sämtliche trails links und rechts des weges abklappern. bist du eigentlich schon angemeldet für die skgt? in der startliste gibt es so viele milans....


----------



## MilanL (17. April 2009)

ich bin schon seit längere Zeit angemeldet...
Am Sonntag bin ich dabei (ich hoffe diesmal klappt es).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (17. April 2009)

@Aitschie: wie schon gesagt, super Angebot, Danke! 
Müßte klappen bei mir an diesem WE 

Sonntag komm ich evtl. auch mit (hab auch noch Kuchen übrig )

Achja, der Regen hat manchmal auch was tolles:


----------



## junkyjerk (17. April 2009)

ich freu mich auch schon auf die ausfahrt in bayreuth, müssen wir nur noch die anreise abklären, ich kann noch leute mitnehmen im auto oder wir fahren wirklich mitm zug.

wegen sonntag, das wetter scheint ja wieder besser zu werden, also wann wollen wir losfahren? ich würde mal so gegen 10uhr sagen oder was meint ihr? treffpunkt brücke?


----------



## Aitschie (17. April 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> ich freu mich auch schon auf die ausfahrt in bayreuth, müssen wir nur noch die anreise abklären, ich kann noch leute mitnehmen im auto oder wir fahren wirklich mitm zug.



Bis dahin fließt ja noch viel Wasser die Donau runter. Wollte es nur mal ankündigen, damit ihr euch das WE u.U. freihalten könnt. Zug ist denke ich das günstigste, aber halt schon extrem lang... aber ne bessere Verbindung gibts nicht, nach BT gibt's nur eine Bahnlinie (an der übrigens ein schöner Trail langführt). Werde die Tage/Wochen auch noch Bilder machen, damit ihr seht was euch erwartet (so als Gaumenkitzler )

@Hebbe: schönes Foto, mir uns wars heute nie wirklich Tag


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (17. April 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> *Der Ulmer Touren Thread bikes Franken​* Spätzle vs. Brodwiaschd​
> Und zwar am WE *10./11./12.Juli*. Ich stelle mir das folgendermaßen vor:
> Am *Freitag* (der 10.Juli) reist ihr mit Auto (ca. 2,5h ab Ulm) oder Zug (ca. 4h ab Ulm mit Bayernticket) an. Je nach Anreise können wir noch ne kleine Runde drehen oder abends noch auf den Siegesturm (schöner Blick über Bayreuth) und weiter auf die Theta radeln, (das ist eine typische oberfränkische Dorfgaststätte, mit verdammt leckerem Bier und Megaportionen zu günstigsten Preisen!!!!)
> Am *Samstag* (12.Juli) machen wir eine Tagestour von Bayreuth aus durch die Fichtelmountains und schauen uns die beiden höchsten Gipfel Nordbayerns, den Schneeberg und Ochsenkopf, an. Kaffee und Kuchen genießen wir auf der Gänskopfhütte. Technisch anspruchsvolle Trails wechseln mit herrlichen Ausblicken bis nach Tschechien. Wer will kann am Bullheadmountain die Downhillstrecke mitnehmen. (geschätzte Tourdaten: 70-80km, 1.700-2.000hm, nach oben hin beliebig erweiterbar).
> ...


Servus,
danke für die Einladung!!! Ich wäre auch dabei!! Nur müßte ich nochmals nachfragen, welches WE das ist?? Ist es der 3-5 Juli?
Schönes weekend!!

@junkyjerk





> wegen sonntag, das wetter scheint ja wieder besser zu werden, also wann wollen wir losfahren? ich würde mal so gegen 10uhr sagen oder was meint ihr? treffpunkt brücke?


mir wäre es am Nachmittag lieber, da ich vormittags noch familiäre Verpflichtungen erfüllen muss......


----------



## Aitschie (17. April 2009)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> Servus,
> danke für die Einladung!!! Ich wäre auch dabei!! Nur müßte ich nochmals nachfragen, welches WE das ist?? Ist es der 3-5 Juli?
> Schönes weekend!!



Abend! Nein, die zitierten Daten sind die korrekten. Also Freitag, 10.Juli bis Sonntag 12.Juli (müsste KW29 sein). Ich habe das Datum jetzt auch in der Signatur stehen und hab so ne "Anmeldeliste"


----------



## junkyjerk (18. April 2009)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> @junkyjerk
> mir wäre es am Nachmittag lieber, da ich vormittags noch familiäre Verpflichtungen erfüllen muss......



da wir ne etwas grössere runde fahren wollen, wird an der startzeit nichts zu machen sein, sorry.


----------



## cycle-lisa (18. April 2009)

hei jungs,

habt ihr mir nen tipp um in ulm 2 wochen kostengünstig zu übernachten? leider ist das internat der HWK schon belegt. Bring mein Bike auch mit und würde auch gern mal ne runde mit euch drehen, da ich es dort schön sein soll zum biken. 

vg lisa


----------



## Aitschie (18. April 2009)

JuHe würde mir spontan einfallen... biken in Ulm ist super, soviel kann ich auf jeden Fall schon versprechen!!!


----------



## junkyjerk (18. April 2009)

cycle-lisa schrieb:


> hei jungs,
> 
> habt ihr mir nen tipp um in ulm 2 wochen kostengünstig zu übernachten? leider ist das internat der HWK schon belegt. Bring mein Bike auch mit und würde auch gern mal ne runde mit euch drehen, da ich es dort schön sein soll zum biken.
> 
> vg lisa



hui, ne mtb-berühmtheit in ulm? na dann herzlich willkommen, aber komm nicht mit nem starrbike. in welchem zeitraum bist du in ulm?


----------



## gasman (18. April 2009)

@cycle-lisa: probiers mal hier. ist wesentlich besser gelegen, als die juhe und bist in 3 min an unserem regulären treffpunkt
@aitschie: schade, hätte mir auch spass gemacht, aber an dem woe ist die abiturfeier meiner tochter, geht also nix.
@all: hoffe, ich komm morgen aus dem bett, klingt gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilanL (18. April 2009)

> wegen sonntag, das wetter scheint ja wieder besser zu werden, also wann wollen wir losfahren? ich würde mal so gegen 10uhr sagen oder was meint ihr? treffpunkt brücke?



Ich werde um 10uhr an der Brücke sein. Wenn sich etwas ändern sollte, bitte schickt mir eine sms(handy nr. in Profile). Danke.

Gruss Milan


----------



## junkyjerk (18. April 2009)

@gasman: link vergessen?

@all: morgen also 10uhr treffpunkt brücke. dann gehts los. kuchen bring ich mit, kaffee muss ich mir noch überlegen, ob ich die schwere kanne mitschleppe, aber vielleicht mach ich´s.


----------



## axx (18. April 2009)

Werd morgen auch dabei sein 

@kuchenjunky: kannst den Kaffee ja in die Trinkblase kippen


----------



## junkyjerk (18. April 2009)

@axx: gute idee, aber dann steh ich ja die ganze zeit unter strom. und ich will die anderen nicht verschrecken


----------



## gasman (18. April 2009)

@ cycle-lisa: sorry
http://www.brickstone-hostel.de/deutsch/hostel_d.html

hier biste ganz nah an der ulmer innenstadt und am treffpunkt


----------



## carmin (19. April 2009)

gasman schrieb:


> @ cycle-lisa: sorry
> http://www.brickstone-hostel.de/deutsch/hostel_d.html


wow, das schaut ja mal echt gut!  Kenn i gar net.  Radfahrer willkommen & kein TV & selber kochen


----------



## axx (19. April 2009)

Super Tour war das heute, und vielen Dank an jj für den lecker Kuchen 

Nur schad, das bei mir das Knie gestreikt hat, bei mir warens jetzt nur 94km, 1815hm, 6:15h. Wie oft seid ihr noch hoch und runter?


----------



## gasman (19. April 2009)

@axx: 
nur noch das rusenschloss, dann wieder zum y und dann noch kante. mir hats gereicht...
@ rest:
danke für den schönen tag und den kuchen


----------



## Aitschie (19. April 2009)

axx schrieb:


> ...nur 94km, 1815hm, 6:15h....



Na, dann kann ich die Bayreuth-Tour ja bisschen größer planen . Seb hat mir heute wieder paar Megatrails gezeigt, die ich bisher nicht kannte. Langsam wirds schwer alle Highlights in eine Runde zu pressen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (19. April 2009)

@aitschie: reicht ja, wenn du die besten sachen zusammen unter einen hut bringst


----------



## chickenway-user (20. April 2009)

axx schrieb:


> 94km, 1815hm, 6:15h



Wow!


----------



## wurmspecht (20. April 2009)

Ja, war ein absolut klasse Tag gestern, danke auch noch mal für Kuchen und Radservice !


----------



## MilanL (20. April 2009)

wirkklich ein super Tag...Jungs mit Navi, könnt ihr mir den GPS track schicken? die Batterien in meinem Navi sind leer gegangen (in Schelklingen).

Ich hab mir noch gestern doch ein Bier in Biergarten gegönnt


----------



## kommando99 (20. April 2009)

An dem Track wäre ich auch interessiert. So langsam könnte ich mal wieder ne Runde drehen.


----------



## junkyjerk (20. April 2009)

für samstag kündige ich hiermit eine rennradrunde im allgäu an, die gasman, axx und ich letztes jahr gefahren sind und die mir noch aufgrund der schönen strecke und der super verpflegung an einer östereichischen hütte unterwegs noch gut in erinnerung ist. also wer ein rennrad sein eigen nennt (oder ein mtb mit slicks), der möge sich uns samstag anschliessen.

achso, ca. 140km und 2500hm waren´s damals glaub ich....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerHu (20. April 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> für samstag kündige ich hiermit eine rennradrunde im allgäu an, die gasman, axx und ich letztes jahr gefahren sind und die mir noch aufgrund der schönen strecke und der super verpflegung an einer östereichischen hütte unterwegs noch gut in erinnerung ist. also wer ein rennrad sein eigen nennt (oder ein mtb mit slicks), der möge sich uns samstag anschliessen.
> 
> achso, ca. 140km und 2500hm waren´s damals glaub ich....



Hey JJ hört sich nach nem guten Plan an. Wenn Du den Kuchen trägst bin ich dabei.


----------



## axx (20. April 2009)

Hätt ich prinzipiell auch Lust. Voraussichtlich werd ich das kommende WoE aber nochmal auf den Skiern stehen 

Die Nebenstrecken im Allgäu sind inzwischen schon alle schneefrei, oder?


----------



## Treeman (20. April 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> achso, ca. 140km und 2500hm waren´s damals glaub ich....



Hört sich super gut an.. Ab wo würde die Party denn steigen?

LG


----------



## junkyjerk (21. April 2009)

ich werd bekloppt, derhu sagt auch mal was. 

tour startet und endet in kempten. muss nur noch ne passende zugverbindung raussuchen. kuchen ist auf jeden fall wieder dabei.


----------



## chickenway-user (21. April 2009)

Rennrad, das ist ja eklig. Ein Glück das ich da in einem Land südlich von hier sein werde... Hoff ich.


----------



## wurmspecht (21. April 2009)

Au ja, Samstag wollte ich auch aufs Rennrad, ich würde mich auch anschließen, wenn ich Euren Trainingsambitionen damit nicht ausbremse . 
Habe eben noch gesehen, dass Schienenersatzverkehr zwischen Ulm und Senden von Freitag bis Montag ist, nur zur Info:
http://bauarbeiten.bahn.de/docs/2009/bayern/756.pdf


----------



## bax75 (21. April 2009)

Servus zusammen!

Das ist ja nett. Ich hatte für Sa auch eine längere Rennradrunde geplant aber noch kein Plan wohin es gehen soll. Ich schliesse mich also gern an. Ich hoffe mal mein Oldtimer-Renner (und mein Knie) hält durch...

@GPSies vom Sonntag: Ich häte auch Interesse an dem Track. Wollte schon lange mal diese Runde mitfahren - der Sonntag war ich aber leider schon länger verplant - Familienfest.


----------



## junkyjerk (21. April 2009)

@treeman: kommst du irgendwie von biberach nach kempten?

@samstagrennradler: wenn treeman von biberach direkt nach kempten fahren kann und wir ulmer zu viert bleiben, können wir auch mitm auto nach kempten fahren und treeman dort am bhf treffen.

@all: will heute nachmittag noch ne runde ins lautertal. abfahrt bei mir so gegen 17uhr.


----------



## Treeman (21. April 2009)

@jj: Bahn geht gar nicht - grmpf - aber ich denk schon, dass ich ein Auto haben kann. Ich kümmer mich drum wenn ich meine ZP vorbei hab und meld mich dann nochmal..

LG


----------



## gasman (21. April 2009)

echt bitter...samstag bin ich von früh bis spät auf fortbildung....legt ne gedenkminute für mich ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (21. April 2009)

so, sind wieder zurück von ner schnellen lautertalrunde mit cycle-lisa. mein gott ist die frau fit... 

@gasman: wir werden an dich denken am samstag.


----------



## Aitschie (21. April 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> so, sind wieder zurück von ner schnellen lautertalrunde mit cycle-lisa. mein gott ist die frau fit...



Einfach so gewinnst auch nicht die Marathon-DM und darfst dich danach Olympiasiegerinbesiegerin nennen


----------



## cycle-lisa (21. April 2009)

hey, 

war ne super Runde. Hat mir echt Spass gemacht, auch wenn mein Rad irgendwie die ganze Zeit knirschte. Die Woche wirds noch halten ;-). Würd morgen ungefähr gleiche Zeit wieder fahren gehn. ca 17.15-30 Jemand dabei? ich warte auch nachem Berg...

Das Bristone-Hostel in Neu-Ulm ist voll super - total liebe Vermieter und gemütliche Zimmer - sehr zu empfehlen. 

vg lisa


----------



## pressair (21. April 2009)

cycle-lisa schrieb:


> hey,
> 
> war ne super Runde. Hat mir echt Spass gemacht, auch wenn mein Rad irgendwie die ganze Zeit knirschte. Die Woche wirds noch halten ;-). Würd morgen ungefähr gleiche Zeit wieder fahren gehn. ca 17.15-30 Jemand dabei? ich warte auch nachem Berg...
> 
> ...



Gut  das es mit der Unterkunft funktioniert hat! 
Hat Spaß gemacht die Runde auch wenn es für mich als "zur Arbeit Biker" schon am Limit war...
Bin morgen eher nicht dabei, will noch ein Bike anschauen beim lokalen Bike- Dealer...(abgesehen davon das ich meine Beine nicht mehr spüre)
Ich vermut das Junkyjerk noch Nachschlag will! hihi

Mike


----------



## junkyjerk (21. April 2009)

@pressair: mitm dirk morgen bike gucken? da will ich fast mit... 

@cycle-lisa: muss mal schauen, wann ich morgen aus der uni wieder da bin, vielleicht klappts ja. hab ja deine handynummer.


----------



## chickenway-user (22. April 2009)

cycle-lisa schrieb:


> hey,
> 
> war ne super Runde. Hat mir echt Spass gemacht, auch wenn mein Rad irgendwie die ganze Zeit knirschte. Die Woche wirds noch halten ;-). Würd morgen ungefähr gleiche Zeit wieder fahren gehn. ca 17.15-30 Jemand dabei? ich warte auch nachem Berg...
> 
> ...



Klingt ja fast so als müsste man sich das mal anschauen  Ausserdem hab ich schon seit Dienstag nicht mehr richtig auf dem Rad gesessen...
Allerdings krieg ich morgen abend Besuch, ich weiss noch nicht genau wann, könnte aber dann vielleicht ne Stunde oder zwei.

Wo fährst du denn los?


----------



## wurmspecht (22. April 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @samstagrennradler: wenn treeman von biberach direkt nach kempten fahren kann und wir ulmer zu viert bleiben, können wir auch mitm auto nach kempten fahren und treeman dort am bhf treffen.



Man kann ja auch ab Senden mit dem Zug starten, von Ulm ist es ja nicht so weit weg und Treeman könnte dann auch mit dem Auto dahin kommen, oder? Das Bayern-Ticket zu fünft plus Radticket wäre ja preislich nicht zu toppen.


----------



## nrsTomNU (22. April 2009)

würde heute ca. 17.15 an der Brücke sein, 17.30 würde ich dann starten.
wer noch lust+zeit hat...

So long
 Thomas


----------



## junkyjerk (22. April 2009)

wer ist denn am samstag eigentlich alles dabei?

treeman
derhu
wurmspecht
bax75
junkyjerk
...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mani2 (22. April 2009)

nrsTomNU schrieb:


> würde heute ca. 17.15 an der Brücke sein, 17.30 würde ich dann starten.
> wer noch lust+zeit hat...
> 
> So long
> Thomas



Hi Thomas,

hätte heute auch zeit, bin nur nicht sicher ob ichs bis 17:30 an die Brücke schaffe.

Mani


----------



## axx (22. April 2009)

nrsTomNU schrieb:


> Thomas



Tom, dich gibts noch  ... schon Jahre nix mehr von dir gehört 
Da sollt ich jetzt ja fast auch Feierabend machen...


----------



## chickenway-user (22. April 2009)

Das war geil heut! Wenn nur bergab nicht immer die lahmen Fullies im Weg wären


----------



## axx (22. April 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Das war geil heut! Wenn nur bergab nicht immer die lahmen Fullies im Weg wären



Dafür haben die lahmen Fullies jetzt auch keinen Achter im VR . Ich fand eure rasanten Bergauf-Sprints eh viel störender 

@jj: bin grad auch schwer am überlegen, ob ich mitkomm. Ist ein moderates oder eher sportliches Tempo geplant? Dummerweise hab ich am WoE aber kein Auto.


----------



## junkyjerk (22. April 2009)

@cwu: war lisa dabei?

@axx: wir wollen so wie das letzte mal fahren. also angenehmes tempo.


----------



## cycle-lisa (22. April 2009)

he,

@junckyjerk: nein, ich habe nicht mehr ins forum geschaut, weil ich recht spät dran war. fähst du morgen? 

oder jemand anders?

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (22. April 2009)

@cycle-lisa: morgen soll´s ja regnen und empfindlich abkühlen, da hab ich eigentlich nicht so recht lust. bring doch nächste woche deine tesla mal mit, dann kann man auch mal ne längere runde abends drehen.


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (22. April 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @cycle-lisa: ab wann kannst du denn? ich würd ne runde drehen, ja. und hast du deine tesla dabei? wenn nicht, dann nimm sie doch nächste woche mal mit, dann kann man auch mal ne längere runde abends drehen.


wäre klasse, wenn wir mal wieder einen nightride organisiert bekämen .....allerdings könnte ich erst so ab frühestens 18.30!!! aber morgen soll das wetter ja nicht so der brüller werden?!  

wer ist eigentlich am wochenende von den "hinterbliebenen" abkömmlich??


----------



## junkyjerk (22. April 2009)

@samstagrennradler: aufgrund der schwierigkeiten mitm zug, radticket etc. würd ich unbedingt mitm auto fahren wollen, wurmspecht können wir ja in senden auflesen, liegt ja aufm weg. zumal es bis kempten nur knapp 90km sind und die sind mitm auto in 1h statt mitm zug in 2,5h gefahren. also was meint ihr? ich kann 4 räder mitnehmen, wenn wir eins zerlegen und in kofferraum schmeissen, sogar 5. dann wär die karre voll.


----------



## wurmspecht (23. April 2009)

@axx: au ja, komm doch mit am Samstag !!!!!

@unkyjerk: Wir können gerne mit dem Auto nach Kempten fahren, habe kein Problem damit, das war nur ein Vorschlag. Das Angebot, mich aufzugabeln, würde ichannehmen und an der Autobahnausfahrt Vöhringen warten, wenn das ok ist. 

@schlusslicht: Am Sonntag kann ich nur bis 13 Uhr und will auch keine große Runde drehen, weil ich noch auf eine Geburtstagsfeier nach Risstissen will. Aber wenn ich daheim sein will, wirst Du wahrscheinlich erst aufstehen, oder?


----------



## DerHu (23. April 2009)

@samstagrennradler: Finde die Idee mit dem Auto gut. Dann können wir zeitlich gesehen machen was wir wollen.


----------



## speichenschoner (23. April 2009)

Hallo allerseits, ich hätte am Samstag auch schwer Interesse an eurer Allgäuer RR Tour.

@Axx, wenn ich mich am Samstag anschließen dürfte, könnte ich Dich auch bei mir im Auto mitnehmen. Ich denke, zwei Räder bekomme ich hinten zerlegt rein.


----------



## Tobsn (23. April 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> cycle-lisa schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @junckyjerk: nein, ich habe nicht mehr ins forum geschaut, weil ich recht spät dran war. fähst du morgen?
> ...



Gruss nach Ulm aus dem sonnigen, trockenen Mannheim.

@Lisa: Sei nett zu den Jungs.
@all: Ihr habt mein Mitleid


----------



## axx (23. April 2009)

speichenschoner schrieb:


> @Axx, wenn ich mich am Samstag anschließen dürfte



Hmm, das müssen wir uns noch überlegen, eigentlich wollten wir ja ein moderates Tempo fahren 
Nein, wär schön wenn du mitkommst


----------



## wurmspecht (23. April 2009)

Wann starten wir dann am Samstag?


----------



## junkyjerk (23. April 2009)

also ich würde 8uhr abfahrt in ulm vorschlagen, dann sind wir gegen 9 in kempten. ist das für euch ok?

hab mir grad noch protektoren gekauft, die kyle strait von 661, einfach geil die teile. aber am samstag aufm rennrad kommen die bestimmt ein wenig unpassend oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlusslicht_ul (23. April 2009)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> @schlusslicht: Am Sonntag kann ich nur bis 13 Uhr und will auch keine große Runde drehen, weil ich noch auf eine Geburtstagsfeier nach Risstissen will. Aber wenn ich daheim sein will, wirst Du wahrscheinlich erst aufstehen, oder?


jaaa.....siehst du, ist erst mal der Ruf ruiniert lebt es sich gänzlich unginiert.....Spaß beiseite, wann würdest du losfahren?? (doch nicht um 05.30, oder??)


----------



## chickenway-user (23. April 2009)

Eigentlich wollten wir ja jetzt schon am Gardasee sitzen, aber manchmal braucht man halt ein bisschen länger...

Kalt wars:





Leider gabs da nur Windwesten, keine Handschuhe.

Und schön auch:




(Der rechte ist meine Gardasee-Finale-Südfrankreich-Begleitung und die linke ist recht zügig unterwegs...).


----------



## junkyjerk (23. April 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollten wir ja jetzt schon am Gardasee sitzen, aber manchmal braucht man halt ein bisschen länger...
> 
> Kalt wars:
> 
> ...



 lisa, die tüte steht dir... 

@cwu: hat sich wohl doch gelohnt, dass ich dir lisas telefonnummer gegeben hab.


----------



## lunargregoire (24. April 2009)

Hallo, 
ich komme aus Aachen und werde das WE in Ulm verbringen. Ne Runde mit dem RR im Allgäu am Samstag wäre der Hammer. Wäre es OK, wenn ich mich dazugeselle. Ich hätte auch ein Auto und könnte noch eine Person+Rad mitnehmen?
Gruss
Gregerl


----------



## cycle-lisa (24. April 2009)

he,

nochmals vielen dank fü die gute Aufnahme. Hat mir wirklich Spass gemacht auch das gemeinsame Abendessen in dem "schiefen Turm von Söfingen" 

@cwu: viel Spass im Urlaub euch beiden!!!!

@junkyjerg: schade, hätte dir auch spass gemacht - nächste Woche

morgen mittag ne trainingseinheit auf den Münsterturm? Möcht da mal hoch laufen gegen 12.00. hoffe das wetter wird wieder wärmer "bibber" die Aldi Tüte hat wenigens den Regen etwas abgehalten ;-)

vg lisa


----------



## chickenway-user (24. April 2009)

Gerne, gerne, jederzeit wieder...



cycle-lisa schrieb:


> morgen mittag ne trainingseinheit auf den Münsterturm? Möcht da mal hoch laufen gegen 12.00. hoffe das wetter wird wieder wärmer "bibber" die Aldi Tüte hat wenigens den Regen etwas abgehalten ;-)



Wer weiss, wer weiss


----------



## wurmspecht (24. April 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> also ich würde 8uhr abfahrt in ulm vorschlagen, dann sind wir gegen 9 in kempten. ist das für euch ok?



Dann bin ich um 8.15 Uhr an der Autobahnausfahrt in Vöhringen/Weißenhorn oder doch eher halb neun, wenn ich noch aufladen müsst??? Du kommst ja nach der Ausfahrt in einen Kreisel, fährst an der ersten Ausfahrt raus und da ist eine Parkplatzeinfahrt, an der ich warte. Wäre das so in Ordnung?

@schlusslicht: nee, um 5.30 starte ich ganz sicher nicht, da ist es ja noch gar nicht richtig hell!


----------



## Aitschie (24. April 2009)

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/4301741"]Fichtelmountains MTB Tour[/ame]

Komprimierung sucks!!!! Immerhin besser...


----------



## junkyjerk (24. April 2009)

@samstagrennradler: also, da keine einwände kamen, abfahrt bei mir gegen 8uhr. noch was: wer fährt denn nun bei wem mit? 

bei mir im auto:

derhu, wurmspecht, bax75 und ich.
axx?


@wurmspecht: wir holen dich gegen 8:20uhr am parkplatz ab.

@lunargregoire: herzlich willkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbird (24. April 2009)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> wäre klasse, wenn wir mal wieder einen nightride organisiert bekämen .....allerdings könnte ich erst so ab frühestens 18.30!!! aber morgen soll das wetter ja nicht so der brüller werden?!
> 
> wer ist eigentlich am wochenende von den "hinterbliebenen" abkömmlich??



ich werde am samstag ne kleine (blaubeuren?) sowie evtl. (je nach lage) am sonntag auch fahren. 

kannst dich gerne per handy melden, da ich aktuell ned so meine emails anschau!


----------



## junkyjerk (24. April 2009)

@aitschie: schönes video, schöne trails, die fahren wir hoffentlich auch im juli!


----------



## lunargregoire (24. April 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @samstagrennradler: also, da keine einwände kamen, abfahrt bei mir gegen 8uhr. noch was: wer fährt denn nun bei wem mit?
> 
> bei mir im auto:
> 
> ...



Danke! An welchem Parkplatz ist Abfahrt am Samstag? Könnte Ihr mir vielleicht grob sagen wann die Tour am Samstag rum ist, damit ich meinen Leuten in Ulm sagen kann wann ich zurück bin....


----------



## junkyjerk (24. April 2009)

@lunargregoire: ich schick dir ne pm mit meiner adresse. die tour dauert den ganzen tag, also ich gehe davon aus, dass wir erst abends wieder in ulm sein werden.


----------



## axx (24. April 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> bei mir im auto:
> 
> derhu, wurmspecht, bax75 und ich.
> axx?



Bin auch dabei, ich hoff mal mein Knie hält durch. Bin dann 10 vor 8 bei dir. Hast du den Orginal-Track von Christoph? Falls wir noch fit sind, könnten wir die Tour regulär zu Ende fahren, und nicht wie letztes Mal auf der vielbefahrenen Straße abkürzen.

Dann sollten wir noch einen Treffpunkt in Kempten ausmachen, um lunargregoire und speichenschoner zu treffen? Ich kenn mich in Kempten nicht aus, wo kann man da sinnvollerweise parken?

@wurmspecht: ich kann dich auch kurz anbimmeln, wenn wir bei jj losfahren. Das sollte für dich dann noch reichen, oder? (sofern jj nicht rast wie blöde )


----------



## junkyjerk (24. April 2009)

@axx: nee ich hab nur den track, wie wir ihn damals gefahren sind, hab mein navi aufzeichnen lassen, wenn wir noch fit genug sind, kann man sich ja immer noch durch umwege schlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenschoner (24. April 2009)

@samstagrennradler: dann komme ich direkt nach Kempten. Den genauen Treffpunkt müsst Ihr ihr mir noch verraten. 

@axx, also dann fährst Du bei junkyjerk mit?

Ach ja, hat jemand den Tack aufgezeichnet? Dann wäre implizit klar wo wir uns treffen und wo's losgeht.


----------



## bax75 (24. April 2009)

@Samstagsradler: OK dann komme ich auch kurz vor 8 zu jj. Wetter soll klasse werden. Hey axx, dann sind wir ja schon zwei Leute die auf ein "gutes Knie" hoffen


----------



## junkyjerk (24. April 2009)

@samstagsrennradler: lunargregoire kommt auch gegen 8 zu mir, dann können wir uns immer noch auf die autos verteilen. ich stell den track mal hier ins forum, starten tut der am bahnhof in kempten.


----------



## wurmspecht (24. April 2009)

axx schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei, ich hoff mal mein Knie hält durch...
> @wurmspecht: ich kann dich auch kurz anbimmeln, wenn wir bei jj losfahren. Das sollte für dich dann noch reichen, oder? (sofern jj nicht rast wie blöde )



Ich wünsche Euch auch, dass Eure Knie mitmachen , ansonsten findet sich sicher eine Lösung!!!
Ja, das wäre nett, wenn Du kurz anrufst, hoffe auch, dass jj nicht so rast, nicht, dass Ihr dann noch warten müsst !
Brauchen wir eigentlich eine Karte?


----------



## junkyjerk (24. April 2009)

nein, wir brauchen keine karte, mehrere leute haben navi dabei.


----------



## speichenschoner (24. April 2009)

Wieviel sind wir denn morgen? Da ich morgen durch Ulm fahre, könnte ich problemlos noch eine zweite Person mitnehmen. Mit 'nem zweiten Rad wird's etwas eng, aber zur Not ginge das auch. @junkyjerk: soll ich auch mal bei Dir kurz vor 8 Uhr vorbeischauen?


----------



## DerHu (24. April 2009)

@Wurmspecht, JJ: wenn Du ne Karte von der Gegend hast würde ich sie mitnehmen funktioniert halt immer son Ding und gibt auch mal nen größeren Überblick wenn wir noch was für das von axx angesprochene letzte Stück suchen wollen.
Außerdem brauchst Du doch eh 10kg auf dem Rücken um Dich richtig wohl zu fühlen    oder? Freu mich auf morgen DerHu


----------



## Aitschie (24. April 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @aitschie: schönes video, schöne trails, die fahren wir hoffentlich auch im juli!



Sischer doch! Das Video entstand zu großen Teilen auf dem Rückweg wieder Richtung Bayreuth zurück. Wir werden auch den längsten Anstieg erst am Ende fahren: 470hm am Stück. Also nochmal bisschen SKGT-Vorbereitung.


----------



## axx (24. April 2009)

speichenschoner schrieb:


> @junkyjerk: soll ich auch mal bei Dir kurz vor 8 Uhr vorbeischauen?



Vielleicht kannst du ja dann noch bei Lunar mitfahren, dann reichen zwei Autos?


----------



## junkyjerk (24. April 2009)

@speichenschoner: wenn du magst, kannst du auch bei mir noch vorbei kommen, weisst du denn, wo ich wohne? lunar kommt auch bei mir vorbei.

@wurmspecht: nimm die karte ruhig mit, vielleicht brauchen wir sie ja wirklich.

@aitschie: freu mich auf das wochenende in bayreuth. muss mich dann mal langsam um die juhe kümmern.

@samstagrennradler: freu mich auf morgen. wer noch nicht weiss, wo ich wohne -> pm an mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (24. April 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @aitschie: freu mich auf das wochenende in bayreuth. muss mich dann mal langsam um die juhe kümmern.



Brauchst nicht, 4 Leute krieg ich unter: 2 im Wohnzimmer auf der Couch, 2 im Zimmer meiner Freundin und ich mit ihr in meinem Zimmer.


----------



## junkyjerk (24. April 2009)

@aitschie: da meine bessere hälfte auch mitwill, werde ich um juhe nicht rum kommen, schätze ich.


----------



## Aitschie (24. April 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @aitschie: da meine bessere hälfte auch mitwill, werde ich um juhe nicht rum kommen, schätze ich.



Juhu, Judith kommt!!! Mit MTB oder nur als Zivilist? Das ändert natürlich einiges...
Nachdem meine Regierung jetzt aufs RR gestiegen ist (gestern gekauft ) können die Damen auch gemütliche RR-Touren machen


----------



## junkyjerk (24. April 2009)

@aitschie: na wenn, dann mit mtb. deine freundin hat kein mtb? nur rr?


----------



## speichenschoner (24. April 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @speichenschoner: wenn du magst, kannst du auch bei mir noch vorbei kommen, weisst du denn, wo ich wohne? lunar kommt auch bei mir vorbei.



Ähm, nein! Gib mir doch mal Deine Geodaten. Dann werde ich bei Dir kurz vor 8 Uhr auftauchen.


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (24. April 2009)

@aitschie: sensationelles Filmchen!!! Ist dass ein kleiner Vorgeschmack....auf Juli?! 

@wurmspecht: wann ist Treffpunkt am Sonntag, sofern du noch Lust hast zu fahren!? Hätte jetzt mal 9.00 vorgeschlagen.


----------



## Aitschie (24. April 2009)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> @aitschie: sensationelles Filmchen!!! Ist dass ein kleiner Vorgeschmack....auf Juli?!



Japp, die Trails sind der Rückweg....



junkyjerk schrieb:


> @aitschie: na wenn, dann mit mtb. deine freundin hat kein mtb?



*NOCH* nicht . Die Messe ist noch nicht endgültig gelesen, aber der erste Schritt in die richtige Richtung ist gemacht. Jetzt kommt erstmals der allmähliche Formaufbau


----------



## junkyjerk (25. April 2009)

@aitschie: bestell deiner freundin bitte ganz liebe grüsse von judith und mir. wir freuen uns auf das wochenende 10.-12.07..

@heuterennradler: bis gleich, wetter ist ja vom feinsten...


----------



## junkyjerk (25. April 2009)

so, wieder daheim und geduscht. was für ein toller tag, sicht bis sonstwieweit, sonnenschein vom feinsten. hoffentlich ist der schnee im allgäu bald weg, damit wir wieder mitm mtb hin können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (26. April 2009)

Ja, sehr geil wars. Blauer Himmel, Sonnenschein, schneebedeckte Berge, blühende Wiesen, und für Fahrtechnik-Fans eine knifflige Eis- und Schneepassage. Was will man mehr


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (26. April 2009)

Moin!!
hat jemand Lust auf eine kleine MTB-Runde heute Nachmittag?


----------



## speichenschoner (26. April 2009)

Hi Leute, das war wirklich klasse gestern. Auch wenn ich vermutlich das Herz meines Radhändlers des Vertrauens gebrochen habe.

Aber mit dem Griff zur Flasche und einem langen, langen Ommmmmmmm war die Lage in den Griff zu bekommen. 

Würd mich freuen wenn wir das mal wiederholen (schneefrei vielleicht?).


----------



## Aitschie (26. April 2009)

Gerade war Lisa in einer schönen Uphill-studie im Freecaster-Livestream zu sehen, Startnummer 78  Zzziiiieeeehhhh!!!

Und im Replay sogar namentlich genannt


----------



## Lady_Eve (26. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
wie sieht es denn jetzt eigentlich mit einer 1.Mai-Tour aus? Ne Runde um Blaubeuren wie letzten Sonntag und dann irgendwo Grillen?


----------



## junkyjerk (26. April 2009)

lisa ist anscheinend gestürzt.

@lady_eve: 1.mai-tour hört sich gut an, nur kann ich/ können wir wahrscheinlich erst gegen mittag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (26. April 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> lisa ist anscheinend gestürzt.



Infos!!! Habe eine Frau in einem Haibike-Trikot nach dem Northshore stehen sehen, war aber dann zu kurz drauf.... wäre Schade. Auf jeden Fall ne hammergeniale Strecke  Da freu ich mich so richtig auf das erste XC-Rennen!!!


----------



## lunargregoire (26. April 2009)

hey, die Tour gestern mit Euch war der Wahnsinn. Vielen Dank an den Guide Jörg für Kuchen und Orga. Habe zwar heute eine Pavianarsch, aber ich bereue nichts....freu mich auf die nächste Tour mit Euch. Best from West Grégoire


----------



## junkyjerk (26. April 2009)

@lunargregoire: ich hab glaub deine jacke noch bei mir im rucksack, wann bisten das nächste mal in ulm, alternativ kann ich dir die auch per post schicken.


----------



## DerHu (26. April 2009)

Kann mich nur anschließen. War ein super toller Tag gestern. Ein paar Bilder davon findet Ihr im Album.


----------



## Aitschie (26. April 2009)

DerHu schrieb:


> Ein paar Bilder davon findet Ihr im Album.



RR ist schon das mit Straße und so oder????


----------



## axx (26. April 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> RR ist schon das mit Straße und so oder????



 Jetzt wo du's sagst... ich wusste doch, dass irgendwas nicht stimmt


----------



## cycle-lisa (26. April 2009)

hi jungs,

coll das ihr den Worldcup so nachverfolgt habt. War echt ne cool stimmung dort. die runde hat eigentlich auch voll spass gemacht - abgesehn  in den ersten paar minuten nach dem sturz- Wie ihr schon mitbekommen habt, hab ich in der dritten runde nicht aufgepasst und mein voderrad hat sich zwischen den wurzel aufgehängt und ich hab ne bauchlandung gemacht. nachdem se mir mein rad schon aus dem rennen genommen hatten und ich es mir erst wieder zurückholen musste,c ging auch einweg zeit verloren. dann dauerte es bis ich in den tritt kam - schade eigentlich. hatte mich von der letzten startreihe plätze 100-105 bis auf platz 42 vorgearbeitet. aber für meinen ersten weltcup im xo kann man mit eine nichtüberundung noch ganz zufrieden sein. Platz 66 wars am schluss noch. 

man liest- ihr habt auch das toll wetter genossen, bis evt. nächste woche wieder - schönen sonntag abend noch!

lg lisa


----------



## wurmspecht (27. April 2009)

DerHu schrieb:


> Kann mich nur anschließen. War ein super toller Tag gestern. Ein paar Bilder davon findet Ihr im Album.



Ja, war echt klasse am Samstag. 
Den geschundenen Pos und anderen Körperpartien trotz allem mal gute Besserung , das Leiden hat sich doch aber gelohnt, oder?


----------



## bax75 (27. April 2009)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Den geschundenen Pos und anderen Körperpartien trotz allem mal gute Besserung



Danke! Werds meinen "42/52 13-23" geschundenen Beinchen ausrichten. 
War aber trotz allem eine super Tour und eine klasse Truppe!


----------



## tbird (27. April 2009)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> Moin!!
> hat jemand Lust auf eine kleine MTB-Runde heute Nachmittag?



du hast immer noch meine handynummer ... da kannst du auch anrufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Treeman (27. April 2009)

axx schrieb:


> Jetzt wo du's sagst... ich wusste doch, dass irgendwas nicht stimmt



Ihr Haudegen ihr..!! Da geben sie vor zum RRdeln zu gehen nur um 
nachher doch wieder zum Crossen zu gehen 

Mein Renner wird es mir danken, dass ich am SAmorgen durch 
Kopfweh leider außer Gefecht gesetzt war 

Bis bald trotzdem!"


----------



## dechfrax (28. April 2009)

Hallo, melde mich wieder zurück. 

Was bringt einen MT-Biker, der sich im Winter mit dem Bike durch den Schnee geflucht hat, im Frühling dazu, auf eine Skidurchquerung zu gehen? Nun, Heuschnupfen wäre eine mögliche Erklärung. Die wahren Hintergründe habe ich in einem Fotoalbum zusammengestellt. Unbedingt die Bilder nach Name sortieren, sonst ergibt die Reihenfolge keinen Sinn.

Grüße


----------



## wurmspecht (28. April 2009)

Treeman schrieb:


> Mein Renner wird es mir danken, dass ich am SAmorgen durch
> Kopfweh leider außer Gefecht gesetzt war
> 
> Bis bald trotzdem!"



Haste Deinen Renner mal gefragt, der ist sicher auch mal für die eine oder andere abenteuerliche Abwechslung zu haben 

Habe unsere Runde am Sonntag übrigens von oben begutachten dürfen, das war ein Gefühl, als ob man die Tour auf einer Reliefkarte begutachtet


----------



## junkyjerk (28. April 2009)

@all: wie schauts am 1.mai und am 3.mai mit biken aus? würde gerne ne gemütliche runde am 1.mai mit biergarteneinkehr fahren und am 3.mai vielleicht ne längere runde.


----------



## bax75 (29. April 2009)

@1.MaiBiker: Am 1.Mai würde ich auch gerne eine Runde drehen. Das Wetter spielt so wie es ausschaut mit. Man könnte sich ja was zum Grillen mitnehmen und das dann irgendwo an einem der öffentlichen Grillplätze übers Feuer hängen. 
Ich denk mal so ein Schnitzel und ein Würstchen sind auch nicht schwerer als ein Kuchen


----------



## junkyjerk (29. April 2009)

bax75 schrieb:


> @1.MaiBiker: Am 1.Mai würde ich auch gerne eine Runde drehen. Das Wetter spielt so wie es ausschaut mit. Man könnte sich ja was zum Grillen mitnehmen und das dann irgendwo an einem der öffentlichen Grillplätze übers Feuer hängen.
> Ich denk mal so ein Schnitzel und ein Würstchen sind auch nicht schwerer als ein Kuchen



entweder so oder wie schon angesprochen in einen biergarten einkehren (entweder in herrlingen oder in blaubeuren oder sonstwo) und dann dort gepflegt hefeweizen in´n kopp  (vielleicht doch herrlingen, dann ist der rückweg mit hefeweizen in der rübe nicht so lang)


----------



## bax75 (29. April 2009)

Hefeweizen ist natürlich schon verlockend! Wäre für mich auch sehr OK.


----------



## kommando99 (29. April 2009)

medc17 schrieb:


> Hallo, melde mich wieder zurück.
> 
> Was bringt einen MT-Biker, der sich im Winter mit dem Bike durch den Schnee geflucht hat, im Frühling dazu, auf eine Skidurchquerung zu gehen? Nun, Heuschnupfen wäre eine mögliche Erklärung. Die wahren Hintergründe habe ich in einem Fotoalbum zusammengestellt. Unbedingt die Bilder nach Name sortieren, sonst ergibt die Reihenfolge keinen Sinn.
> 
> Grüße




Alpinsport TS? Mit Thomas war ich Anfang April in Vals. Habe auch mal an die Houte Route gedachte, aber so richtig getraut habe ich mich dann doch nicht. Und nachdem ich noch Schule hatte/habe...


----------



## junkyjerk (29. April 2009)

so kleines update der wochenendbikevorhaben: am 1.mai biergarten-tour. am 3.mai wollen unsere mädels ne ruhige runde fahren, wir jungs können dann was eigenes fahren und dann die mädels später treffen, entweder unterwegs oder wieder im biergarten.

so, kleine teilnehmerliste:

1.mai:
-kupfermark
-bax75
-junkyjerk
-milanl
-lady_eve
-schlusslicht_ul

3.mai:
-kupfermark
-junkyjerk
-milanl?
-kommando99?
-schlusslicht_ul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilanL (29. April 2009)

am 1.Mai sollte ich dabei sein, am 3.Mai lass ich es noch offen. 
...ich denke auch die Lady_Eve wollte am 1.mai fahren...


----------



## kommando99 (29. April 2009)

Je nachdem wann mein Besuch geht, wäre ich auch am 3. dabei. Melde mich dann nochmal.


----------



## Lady_Eve (29. April 2009)

Am 1. Mai bin ich dabei. Frage ist nur, was Jungyjerk unter einer "Biergartenrunde" versteht, d.h. wieviele Tausen HM und wieviele KM ;-) Würde gern Richtung Blaubeuren, aber wenn die Mehrzahl (z.B. auch gasman soweit ich weiß) erst Nachmittags mitkommt lohnt das nicht mehr ganz.
Ach ja, falls jemand noch ein Mädel hat, das am Sonntag mit möchte darf er oder seine sie sich gern bei mir melden


----------



## Aitschie (29. April 2009)

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/4396908"]Summer Feeling[/ame]

Für die Erinnerung an gutes Wetter...


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (29. April 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> so kleines update der wochenendbikevorhaben: am 1.mai biergarten-tour. am 3.mai wollen unsere mädels ne ruhige runde fahren, wir jungs können dann was eigenes fahren und dann die mädels später treffen, entweder unterwegs oder wieder im biergarten.
> 
> so, kleine teilnehmerliste:
> 
> ...


Hallo zusammen,
ich bin auch an beiden Terminen dabei!!!!!!!! 
greets


----------



## junkyjerk (29. April 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> http://www.vimeo.com/4396908
> 
> Für die Erinnerung an gutes Wetter...



schönes video, da steigt die vorfreude... btw, seh ich da ein liteville?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dechfrax (29. April 2009)

kommando99 schrieb:


> Alpinsport TS?


Woher weisst Du das? Sag' bloss, Du hast ihn auf dem Foto wieder erkannt? Ist ja der Hammer ... 


kommando99 schrieb:


> Mit Thomas war ich Anfang April in Vals.


Dann kennst Du wahrscheinlich auch Dieter, oder? Der war auch in Vals und mit uns auf Haute Route. Der Mann ist der Hammer: fängt im Rentenalter mit Marathonlaufen an ... 
Thomas ist schwer in Ordnung, mit ihm kann kann man solche Touren mit ruhigen Gewissen angehen.


kommando99 schrieb:


> Habe auch mal an die Houte Route gedachte, aber so richtig getraut habe ich mich dann doch nicht. Und nachdem ich noch Schule hatte/habe...


Jeder hier im Forum ist trainiert genug, um das zu schaffen. Man sollte halt mit 12kg auf dem Rücken noch im Gelände Skifahren können, und das auch bei Bruchharsch. Aber wer sein Hinterrad umsetzen kann, kriegt das Skifahren auch hin!


----------



## wurmspecht (30. April 2009)

Wann startet Ihr denn am 1. Mai? Hört sich ja schon verlockend an, wollte nur eventuell zu Freunden Richtung Krumbach und das mit einer Rennradrunde verbinden. Mal sehen.


----------



## junkyjerk (30. April 2009)

@1.maifahrer: wann wollt ihr los? dachte so an gegen 10 oder 11uhr. was meint ihr?


----------



## kommando99 (30. April 2009)

medc17 schrieb:


> ...




Thomas hat erzählt, dass er um den Dreh die Haute Route macht und als ich dann glaubte ihn und Dieter zu erkennen, war ich mir fast sicher. Hatte Dieter ein paar neue Ski dabei? Ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass er sich dafür extra ein paar neuen zulegen wollte. 

So eine Durchquerung reizt mich aber auf jeden Fall, vielleicht nächstes Jahr. Jetzt interessiert mich nur noch, wie Du an Thomas geraten bist? Meine Mutter geht schon Jahre Touren mit ihm.


----------



## Lady_Eve (30. April 2009)

Hi,

10:00 Uhr klingt vernünftig. Wolltet ihr jetzt grillen oder lieber Biergarten-Pause einlegen? Vielleicht reichts ja auch zu nem Eis am Blautopf.

@Wurmspecht: Wenns darum geht was unterzustellen biete ich natürlich unseren Keller an ;-)


----------



## junkyjerk (30. April 2009)

ich bin für biergarten und vorher ein eis in blaubeuren. also 10:30uhr treffpunkt brücke.


----------



## wurmspecht (30. April 2009)

Lady_Eve schrieb:


> @Wurmspecht: Wenns darum geht was unterzustellen biete ich natürlich unseren Keller an ;-)



Das ist sehr nett, lieben Dank  (ist ja schon peinlich!). Werde morgen wohl aber Freunde in Krumbach besuchen, will die auch mal wieder sehen. Viel Spaß Euch allen!!!


----------



## bax75 (30. April 2009)

Alles klar morgen 10:30 Uhr anner Brücke und später in den Biergarten.


----------



## kupfermark (30. April 2009)

OK, freu mich schon!


----------



## kommando99 (30. April 2009)

Super, n' Kumpel kommt morgen später als gedacht nach Ulm. D.h. Morgen vormittag ist Zeit zum Biken. Ich bin um 10.30 Uhr dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dechfrax (30. April 2009)

kommando99 schrieb:


> Thomas hat erzählt, dass er um den Dreh die Haute Route macht und als ich dann glaubte ihn und Dieter zu erkennen, war ich mir fast sicher.


Die Welt ist ein Dorf!b



kommando99 schrieb:


> Hatte Dieter ein paar neue Ski dabei?


Nagelneu!!!b



kommando99 schrieb:


> Jetzt interessiert mich nur noch, wie Du an Thomas geraten bist?


Eigentlich ganz einfach: ich hatte die Haute Route bei Picos gebucht. Dort ist sie wegen zu weniger Teilnehmer nicht zustande gekommen. Aber einer von Picos hatte ein paar Tage vorher etwas mit Thomas zu tun gehabt und sich zufällig an ihn erinnert. Er hat sich dann mit Thomas kurzgeschlossen und mich dann an Thomas weitervermittelt. Wie gesagt, ganz einfach, quasi der direkte Weg ... 

Hm, dann machen wir ja vielleicht mal was bei Thomas gemeinsam? Die Haute Route würde ich mittlerweile auch ohne Führer gehen. Mal schauen ...


----------



## bax75 (1. Mai 2009)

medc17 schrieb:


> Die Haute Route würde ich mittlerweile auch ohne Führer gehen. Mal schauen ...



OK ich bin hiermit für die nächste Saison angemeldet mit Führer medc17!


----------



## kupfermark (1. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich gewusst hätte, daß heut die Wasserwerfer in Ulm unterwegs sind, wär ich doch noch kurz in die Stadt gegangen. Beim SB-Wash kostets immer 50ct.

War da nachmittags noch was los?


----------



## carmin (1. Mai 2009)

Ist Reizgas eigentlich gefährlich?  Was nehmen die da für Zeug?  Und für Asthmatiker?  Was sagen die Pferde dazu?


----------



## kupfermark (1. Mai 2009)

carmin schrieb:


> Ist Reizgas eigentlich gefährlich?  Was nehmen die da für Zeug?  Und für Asthmatiker?  Was sagen die Pferde dazu?



Das hier meint Wikipedia dazu:
Moderne Tränengase können zu Gesundheitsproblemen führen. In großen Mengen können sie zu leichten Verätzungen der Augen und Schleimhäute führen. Bei Personen jedoch mit Atemwegsproblemen (wie Asthma oder Bronchitis), Nieren- oder Leberschäden kann es zu ernsteren Komplikationen kommen.


----------



## dechfrax (1. Mai 2009)

bax75 schrieb:


> OK ich bin hiermit für die nächste Saison angemeldet mit Führer medc17!



Geht klar! Dann trag' Dir doch schon mal die letzte Aprilwoche rot im Kalender ein ...


----------



## junkyjerk (2. Mai 2009)

bis gestern abend um 7 schwebte auf jeden fall der polizeihubschrauber noch über ulm. pressair hat den mal angelasert und gleich noch fotografiert, die höhe war exakt 500m.






morgen abfahrt so gegen 12:30uhr? da wir nach schelklingen fahren, würd ich mal diese abfahrtzeit vorschlagen. wie schauts aus? treffpunkt wieder brücke?


----------



## kupfermark (2. Mai 2009)

Ja, die Zeit ist OK!
Bis dann!


----------



## Nicolai_90 (2. Mai 2009)

Hallo Ulmer!

wollt mal fragen, ob einige von euch auch bissl mehr dh/ fr mäsig unterwegs sind, evtl sogar in richtung blaubeuren/ schelklingen/ ehingen? wäre cool, wenn sich die betroffenen mal melden, habe langsam keine lust mehr, auf dieses alleinige unmotivierende rumgegurke mit meinem downhiller... Danke!

grz Jannick

ps: wenn ihr mir ein paar strecken nennen  könntet, wäre ich euch auch schon dankbar, bin erst seit einem halben jahr hier sässhaft und kenne mich noch nicht so gut aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (3. Mai 2009)

So, ich lass auch mal wieder was hören 
Falls im Sommer mal wieder jemand Lust auf Kleinwalsertal hat, das macht Lust drauf:
 [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGkSEAMqcrE"]YouTube - Walsertal.tv - Mountainbike[/ame]

Achja, ich war jetz ne Woche am Gardasee, leider vieel Regen Anfangs.
Aber interessant wen man da alles treffen kann  

Grüße und bis bald


----------



## Lady_Eve (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

wie siehts denn mal wieder mit einer Tour nach Geislingen am Wochenende aus? Hätte jemand Lust? Samstag oder Sonntag, mir egal, einfach melden!


----------



## junkyjerk (4. Mai 2009)

@djt: du hast also unseren cwu getroffen? witzig. das video ausm kleinwalsertal macht richtig lust auf mehr, hoffentlich ist der schnee bald aus den alpen weggetaut.

@lady_eve: das mit samstag wird nix, mit sonntag mach ich das mal tagesformabhängig, je nachdem, ob ich noch ausnüchtern muss oder wieder fit bin.


----------



## kommando99 (4. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich mein Rad mal durchchecken lassen will: kann ich das guten Gewissens am Karlsplatz machen lassen, oder muss ich Angst habe, dass mich Achim abzieht? :x


----------



## DJT (4. Mai 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @djt: du hast also unseren cwu getroffen? witzig. das video ausm kleinwalsertal macht richtig lust auf mehr, hoffentlich ist der schnee bald aus den alpen weggetaut.
> 
> @lady_eve: das würde ich jetzt mal wetterabhängig machen. aber bock hab ich schon.



Ich wusste dass Er auch da unten ist, wir haben uns zusammentelefoniert.
Sind den 601 gefahren, allerdings lag ab 1250m Schnee (Hab mich gefühlt wie in Finale)

Geislingen hätt ich auch mal wieder Lust. Kommendes WE kann ich leider nicht


----------



## MilanL (6. Mai 2009)

Lady_Eve schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie siehts denn mal wieder mit einer Tour nach Geislingen am Wochenende aus? Hätte jemand Lust? Samstag oder Sonntag, mir egal, einfach melden!



Ich hätte schon Lust. Samstag wäre für mich besser, aber ich werde mich nach der Meinung der Mehrheit richten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (6. Mai 2009)

Mein Ross ist auch wieder bereit, egal an welchem Tag ich bin dabei


----------



## junkyjerk (6. Mai 2009)

wie gesagt, da ich samstag auf nem junggesellenabschied bin, kann ich wahrscheinlich nur sonntag. oder halt am freitag nachmittag ne runde drehen, das wäre auch drin.


----------



## dechfrax (6. Mai 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> wie gesagt, da ich samstag auf nem junggesellenabschied bin, kann ich wahrscheinlich nur sonntag. oder halt am freitag nachmittag ne runde drehen, das wäre auch drin.


Im Augenblick geht grade mal gar nichts, nicht unter der Woche, nicht am WE. Bin schon froh, wenn ich mit dem Bike auf Arbeit fahren kann.

Wir wollten uns für Regau doch noch so einen Pavillon besorgen. Soll ich mich mal auf die Suche machen?


----------



## wurmspecht (7. Mai 2009)

medc17 schrieb:


> Wir wollten uns für Regau doch noch so einen Pavillon besorgen. Soll ich mich mal auf die Suche machen?



Oh sorry, 

ich wollte ja fragen, ob wir einen geliehen kriegen, habe ich ganz vergessen , hole ich aber nach.
Gute Besserung, im Moment fliegen die Pollen fliegen ja wie wild, sind letzten Sonntag durch Pollennebel gefahren, das wäre für Dich ja das Richtige gewesen

@junkyjerk: fährst Du Freitag Nachmittag eine Rennradrunde? Selbiges habe ich nämlich vor, wenn ich einigermaßen aus dem Büro kommen sollte.


----------



## junkyjerk (7. Mai 2009)

@wurmspecht: wenn das wetter so wird, wie im wetterbericht, bleib ich zu hause. gehe heute abend ne runde ins lautertal mitm mtb...


----------



## Aitschie (7. Mai 2009)

Pavillione für Regau sind im Zweifel genug da. Bei uns im Verein liegen 3 Ghost-Zelte rum, ein viertes kann ich bei nem Freund besogen. Von daher ist also bereits vorgesorgt. Ich habe übrigens bei der Rennleitung angefragt, dass wir (also Team Icehouse und Geländefahrradschnellfahrfreunde) benachbarte Plätze bekommen wegen der unsicheren Betreuerlage....

Wegen der planung: ich schlage vor, wir setzen uns am 17.Mai mal bei nem Käffchen im Barfüßer (oder vergleichbare Outdoor-Lokalität) zusammen uns besprechen die Sache mal durch. Denn danach bin ich nimmer in Ulm...


----------



## wurmspecht (7. Mai 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @wurmspecht: wenn das wetter so wird, wie im wetterbericht, bleib ich zu hause. gehe heute abend ne runde ins lautertal mitm mtb...



ich kann heute leider nicht, viel Spaß dann mal! Stimmt, der Wetterbericht sagt nichts Gutes, aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## axx (7. Mai 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> gehe heute abend ne runde ins lautertal mitm mtb...



wann und wo? werde versuchen, mich asap aus dem Büro zu schleichen...


----------



## speichenschoner (7. Mai 2009)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Oh sorry,
> 
> ich wollte ja fragen, ob wir einen geliehen kriegen, habe ich ganz vergessen , hole ich aber nach.
> Gute Besserung, im Moment fliegen die Pollen fliegen ja wie wild, sind letzten Sonntag durch Pollennebel gefahren, das wäre für Dich ja das Richtige gewesen
> ...



Hi wurmspecht, zu welcher Zeit würdest Du am Freitag eine RR Runde drehen?


----------



## junkyjerk (7. Mai 2009)

@lautertalfahrer: heute abfahrt gegen 17uhr bei mir. melde mich hier, wenns ne änderung gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kommando99 (7. Mai 2009)

Wie lang wären wir dann ungefähr unterwegs? Gegen Abend müsste ich eben nochmal in die Stadt, aber wenns zeitlich klappt, wäre ich wahrscheinlich dabei. 
Ist ne gute Gelegenheit meine Klickies auszuprobieren. (;


----------



## bax75 (7. Mai 2009)

Bin auch mit ein par Kollegen im Lautertal unterwegs. Evtl. sieht man sich ja.


----------



## junkyjerk (7. Mai 2009)

@kommando: vielleicht so 2,5h?


----------



## kommando99 (7. Mai 2009)

Läuft. Ansonsten muss ich mich eben rechtzeitig abseilen. Wie es aussieht kommt heute mein anderer Bruder mal mit. 

Bis gleich.


----------



## axx (7. Mai 2009)

Bin heute schon vor 4 mit den RR aufgebrochen...
oh mann, der Trick klappt immer wieder: Man breche zu einer kleinen gemütlichen Feierabendrunde ohne Karte in fremdes Gebiet auf. Ergebnis heute: hab mich ordentlich verfranst, und bin völlig ausgehungert mit letzter Kraft und dem letzten Tageslicht und deutlich 3-stelligem Kilometerstand wieder heimgekommen


----------



## tbird (8. Mai 2009)

Höhö war das geil gestern ... Da bricht man um kurz vor 5 zu einer ebenfalls gemütlichen Feierabendrunde auf, und trifft mitten im Wald auf 10 verrückte Mountainbiker  

Das Bild will ich übrigens haben


----------



## carmin (8. Mai 2009)

axx schrieb:


> Bin heute schon vor 4 mit den RR aufgebrochen...
> oh mann, der Trick klappt immer wieder: Man breche zu einer kleinen gemütlichen Feierabendrunde ohne Karte in fremdes Gebiet auf. Ergebnis heute: hab mich ordentlich verfranst, und bin völlig ausgehungert mit letzter Kraft und dem letzten Tageslicht und deutlich 3-stelligem Kilometerstand wieder heimgekommen


Wo gibts denn für Dich rund um Ulm noch "fremde Gebiete"?  Ansonsten natürlich ein prima Training des Fettstoffwechsels


----------



## bax75 (8. Mai 2009)

tbird schrieb:


> Das Bild will ich übrigens haben



Geht klar.


----------



## junkyjerk (8. Mai 2009)

@axx: du hast nen rr? oder dein mtb mit slicks?

@tbird: wo warst du denn unterwegs? 10biker? wo? wir waren auch im lautertal unterwegs, allerdings nur zu 6t.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurmspecht (8. Mai 2009)

speichenschoner schrieb:


> Hi wurmspecht, zu welcher Zeit würdest Du am Freitag eine RR Runde drehen?



War gestern auch noch 2,5 Stunden Richtung Süden auf den Illertrails unterwegs, war ganz schön Steckmückenlastig bzw -lästig.
Bis ich daheim bin, wird es mindestens halb zwei und dann würde ich abhängig vom Wetter starten. Und Du?


----------



## speichenschoner (8. Mai 2009)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> War gestern auch noch 2,5 Stunden Richtung Süden auf den Illertrails unterwegs, war ganz schön Steckmückenlastig bzw -lästig.
> Bis ich daheim bin, wird es mindestens halb zwei und dann würde ich abhängig vom Wetter starten. Und Du?



Ich befürchte, dass ich heute nicht vor 16 Uhr aus dem Büro rauskomme. Das Wetter sieht ja momentan noch recht gut aus. Also, wenn Du schon früher losfahren willst, dann wünsch ich Dir viel Spaß. 

Morgen werde ich wohl eine größere RR Runde drehen - vorausgesetzt das Wetter macht mit. Wie schaut's mit Samstag aus?


----------



## junkyjerk (8. Mai 2009)

sitze ab 14uhr aufm rad und bin im lautertal unterwegs. vielleicht sieht man sich.


----------



## wurmspecht (8. Mai 2009)

speichenschoner schrieb:


> Ich befürchte, dass ich heute nicht vor 16 Uhr aus dem Büro rauskomme. Das Wetter sieht ja momentan noch recht gut aus. Also, wenn Du schon früher losfahren willst, dann wünsch ich Dir viel Spaß.
> 
> Morgen werde ich wohl eine größere RR Runde drehen - vorausgesetzt das Wetter macht mit. Wie schaut's mit Samstag aus?



Macht nix. Dir auch viel Spaß.


----------



## junkyjerk (8. Mai 2009)

heute noch schön mit pressair im lautertal unterwegs gewesen, kaffee und kuchen gabs im lamm in lautern auch noch, dann auf der rückfahrt noch ne schöne dusche von oben und von unten und von vorne und von hinten und von rechts und von links und überhaupt  aber geil war´s trotzdem.


----------



## chickenway-user (9. Mai 2009)

axx schrieb:


> 3-stelligem Kilometerstand wieder heimgekommen



Das ist mir letzte Woche auch mal passiert...


















Fast 2 Stunden langsamer als Lisa, aber immerhin Ã¼berlebt...

Ist das eigentlich normal das die Halsabschneider 20â¬ wollen um 5 Fotos runterzuladen?


Ansonsten bin ich wieder da, mal wieder am Gardasee und Finale gewesen... Jetzt muss ich aber erstmal schlafen, bevor ich da mehr erzÃ¤hl. 
Ist am Wochenende irgendwer radeln? Wobei, ich hab ja eigentlich schon was vor...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lady_Eve (9. Mai 2009)

Hi, also ich würde morgen fahren gehen, aber eher morgens ab 10 Uhr, weil ich ab 16 Uhr wieder in Ulm sein wollte... Könnte auch früher.

Schön wäre Blaubeuren/Schelklingen.


----------



## gasman (9. Mai 2009)

mich hats voll erwischt, fast so schlimm wie schweinegrippe. deshalb totalausfall. nächstes woe wieder fortbildung, ist wirklich grauenvoll, keine chance zum formaufbau.... das lange woe danach habe ich unerwartet frei.
hat irgendjemand lust auf was längeres. anfahrt von hier, oder mit zug. übernachtung juhe. egal ob rr (z.b. freiburg mit stohrenstraße,wiedener eck,kandel,rinken,geiersnest,belchen usw.) oder mtb (habe aber keinen plan von dort). oder hat sonst noch jemand einen vorschlag und ist noch nicht verplant


----------



## Lady_Eve (10. Mai 2009)

Hi,
hab beschlossen morgen gegen 10 Uhr an der Brücke Richtung Blaubeuren zu starten, je nachdem wer mit kommt vielleicht auch Richtung Schelklingen oder alternativ Kreuz - Sonderbucher Steige - y-Trail - Lautertal.

vielleicht sieht man sich ja.


----------



## dechfrax (10. Mai 2009)

Lady_Eve schrieb:


> Hi,
> hab beschlossen morgen gegen 10 Uhr an der Brücke Richtung Blaubeuren zu starten, je nachdem wer mit kommt vielleicht auch Richtung Schelklingen oder alternativ Kreuz - Sonderbucher Steige - y-Trail - Lautertal.
> 
> vielleicht sieht man sich ja.


10:00 Brücke schaffe ich nicht, aber vielleicht trifft man sich unterwegs? Wo willst Du langfahren? Sportplatz Ermingen?


----------



## Lady_Eve (10. Mai 2009)

Genau, ganz normalen Hochsträß-Trail, dann Gasman und übers Kreuz! Bis später vielleicht.


----------



## chickenway-user (12. Mai 2009)

Was einem am Gardasee so alles über den Weg läuft:


----------



## kupfermark (12. Mai 2009)

gasman schrieb:


> mich hats voll erwischt, fast so schlimm wie schweinegrippe. deshalb totalausfall. nächstes woe wieder fortbildung, ist wirklich grauenvoll, keine chance zum formaufbau.... das lange woe danach habe ich unerwartet frei.
> hat irgendjemand lust auf was längeres. anfahrt von hier, oder mit zug. übernachtung juhe. egal ob rr (z.b. freiburg mit stohrenstraße,wiedener eck,kandel,rinken,geiersnest,belchen usw.) oder mtb (habe aber keinen plan von dort). oder hat sonst noch jemand einen vorschlag und ist noch nicht verplant



Dann wünsch ich Dir mal schnellste gute Besserung!! Übernächstes WE kann ich nicht, da ist (endlich) das Marathon-WE. Ich hoff aber schwer, das wir dieses Jahr noch ein gemeinsames Bike-WE hinkriegen, auch wenn sich das mit der Termin-Findung etwas schwierig gestaltet.


----------



## MilanL (12. Mai 2009)

gasman schrieb:


> mich hats voll erwischt, fast so schlimm wie schweinegrippe. deshalb totalausfall. nächstes woe wieder fortbildung, ist wirklich grauenvoll, keine chance zum formaufbau.... das lange woe danach habe ich unerwartet frei.
> hat irgendjemand lust auf was längeres. anfahrt von hier, oder mit zug. übernachtung juhe. egal ob rr (z.b. freiburg mit stohrenstraße,wiedener eck,kandel,rinken,geiersnest,belchen usw.) oder mtb (habe aber keinen plan von dort). oder hat sonst noch jemand einen vorschlag und ist noch nicht verplant


Ich plane auch an diesen langen WE ins Allgäu fahren, aber mit MTB (hab auch noch kein kontretes Ziel)...

Hab grad rausgefunden, dass genau vor einem Jahr war ich zum ersten mal im Allgäu (mit Forum-mitglieder Wurmspecht und Gasman) MTB fahren  Dank dieses Forums(und euch) hab ich rausgefunden, dass man auch in Ulm und Umgebung mit einem HT (oder Fully) richtig biken kann..
Danke,
Milan


----------



## Aitschie (13. Mai 2009)

Bevor es hier endgültig ruhig wird: am WE bin ich mal wieder in Ulm, leider ohne Rad. Was haltet ihr davon, Sonntag abend mal auf n Bier im Barfüßer (oder einer ähnlichen Lokalität) einzufallen? Könnten dann wegen Regau, dem Oberfranken-WE (wir sind letztes WE die Runde in voller Länge gefahren) und Sonstigem quatschen...


----------



## junkyjerk (13. Mai 2009)

@aitschie: sehr gute idee, ich bin dabei, müssen nur noch wurmspecht, bax75, medc17 und kupfermark können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (14. Mai 2009)

Magst dir ein Rad ausleihen?

Wie schauts hier sonst so am Wochenende aus mit Radeln? Ich war schon 5 1/2 Stunden nicht mehr. Wird mal wieder Zeit


----------



## wurmspecht (14. Mai 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @aitschie: sehr gute idee, ich bin dabei, müssen nur noch wurmspecht, bax75, medc17 und kupfermark können.



Wegen mir gerne, wann genau dachtet Ihr? Wollt Ihr in den Ulmer Barfüßer oder den Neu-Ulmer?

Auf Fahren hätte ich schon mal wieder Lust, aber bei dem Matsch gerade ??? Na ja, vielleicht wird es ja echt besser am Wochenende.


----------



## Aitschie (14. Mai 2009)

@cwu: Danke fürs Angebot, normalweise würde ich darauf zurückkommen. Leider sprechen aber gleich ne Reihe von Argumenten dagegen: 
a) wenn würde ich das eigene Rad mitbringen
b) ich muss am Sonntag in Ulm noch einiges erledigen (u.a. meine neue AHK anbauen )
c) am Samstag ist Hochzeit und da weiß ich nicht, wann ich wieder fit bin
und vor allem d) ich bin seit Sonntag von einer Erkältung geplagt, seit gestern wieder einigermaßen aufm Damm und jetzt Radfahren würde glaub alles wieder zerstören...

@all: ich schlage den Barfüßer NU vor, da man dort draußen sitzen kann. Außerdem dürfte die Parksituation für Nicht-Radler (also mich ) besser sein. Zeitpunkt 18Uhr (damit ihr euch vorher noch austoben könnt)? Tisch braucht man denke ich nicht zu reservieren, kann ich aber am Freitag auch noch schnell machen...


----------



## junkyjerk (14. Mai 2009)

so, wettervorhersage für sonntag sieht ja einigermassen aus, vielleicht geht ja was mit biken? start so gegen frühen nachmittag. früher gehts nicht. was meint ihr, dann hat der wald noch ein paar stunden zeit zum abtrocknen.


----------



## kommando99 (14. Mai 2009)

Hört sich gut an. Aber ob ich auch wirklich mitkomme, werde ich wohl erst morgen oder am Samstag mit Gewissheit sagen können...


----------



## Treeman (14. Mai 2009)

Sonntag hört sich gut an..vorausgesetzt das Wetter spielt mit..

mal sehen .. ach ja: der absolute must-watch!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z19zFlPah-o"]YouTube - Inspired Bicycles - Danny MacAskill April 2009[/ame]

LG


----------



## kupfermark (14. Mai 2009)

Das Vid ist echt der Hammer. Da fühlt man sich wie ein Anfänger, wenn man außer vorwärts fahren eigentlich gar nix kann. 

Sonntag 18 Uhr Barfüßer NU passt!

Startet außer jj eigentlich noch jemand in Heubach am Samstag? cwu, Du wolltest doch mal den DH mit deinem Single-Speed in Angriff nehmen!


----------



## chickenway-user (14. Mai 2009)

Das Video ist allerdings krass...



kupfermark schrieb:


> Startet außer jj eigentlich noch jemand in Heubach am Samstag? cwu, Du wolltest doch mal den DH mit deinem Single-Speed in Angriff nehmen!



Die lassen mich nur mitspielen wenn ich mit voller Protektorenausrüstung antrete. Und die ist grad nicht in Ulm.
Und ich hab mir ja die Strecke letztes Wochenende schon mal angeschaut. Schon spaßig, aber bei Nässe, naja, naja...
Und noch außerdemer hab ich Samstag Nachmittag noch nen anderen Termin...


----------



## junkyjerk (14. Mai 2009)

also ich hab mir die protektoren ausgeliehen von nem kumpel, wird sicher ein spass in dem schlamm, aber wenigstens sind dann für alle teilnehmer die bedingungen gleich. ich bin am samstag in heubach, würde mich über anfeuerer freuen. vor allem beim downhillwettbewerb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlusslicht_ul (14. Mai 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> @all: ich schlage den Barfüßer NU vor, da man dort draußen sitzen kann. Außerdem dürfte die Parksituation für Nicht-Radler (also mich ) besser sein. Zeitpunkt 18Uhr (damit ihr euch vorher noch austoben könnt)? Tisch braucht man denke ich nicht zu reservieren, kann ich aber am Freitag auch noch schnell machen...


ich werde mich auch anschließen!!!


----------



## wurmspecht (15. Mai 2009)

Sonntag wird bei mir schätzungsweise 7 werden, aber ich komme dann einfach nach. Mal sehen, vielleicht schließe mich dann am Sonntag je nach Schlammlust an, mir ist gerade eher nach Rennrad.


----------



## techstar (15. Mai 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> also ich hab mir die protektoren ausgeliehen von nem kumpel, wird sicher ein spass in dem schlamm, aber wenigstens sind dann für alle teilnehmer die bedingungen gleich. ich bin am samstag in heubach, würde mich über anfeuerer freuen. vor allem beim downhillwettbewerb.



Hi Jörg,

werde mit Digicam dort sein.
Carsten fährt auch den DH mit.

Puhhh, 180 DH-Starter. Das wird dauern, bis alle durch sind...

Jedenfalls viel Glück und Erfolg!

Gruß
Andi


----------



## kupfermark (16. Mai 2009)

Die Sportographen sind ja in Heubach auch am Start! Das gibt sicher coole DH-Bilder!!


----------



## chickenway-user (16. Mai 2009)

Wie schauts denn nun Sonntag aus mit Radeln? Einfach hier also ab der Brücke?
Start um 12? Um 1? Um 2? Jörg konnte doch erst nachmittags, oder?


----------



## DJT (16. Mai 2009)

Ich bin auch dabei  Nur wann?
Ich schlag einfach mal 13Uhr vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (17. Mai 2009)

Also 13 Uhr an der Brücke? DJT, kennst du die?


----------



## DJT (17. Mai 2009)

nur vom Herrn Google 
ich park am Atlantis und dann kuck ich mal, zur Not gibt's ja noch die moderne Kabellose Kommunikationsmöglichkeit


----------



## chickenway-user (17. Mai 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> nur vom Herrn Google
> ich park am Atlantis und dann kuck ich mal, zur Not gibt's ja noch die moderne Kabellose Kommunikationsmöglichkeit



Beim Atlantis ists ja ehh gleich ums Eck... Schau halt das du an die Donau kommst und dann immer Flussabwärts bis du gleich hinter der großen B10-Brücke an der kleinen Fußgängerbrücke bist. Eindeutiges Erkennungsmerkmal dieser Brücke ist, das da ein KREISVERKEHR auf dem Fuß- und Radweg ist...
Allesamt Idioten diese Städteplaner.


----------



## DJT (17. Mai 2009)

... alles klar, 
...ich fahr dann also in den Kreisverkehr und fahre da so lang bis das Schild kommt "Kreisverkehrsende"


----------



## chickenway-user (17. Mai 2009)

So, Kreisverkehrsende erreicht... War irgendwie anstrengend, trotz nur gut 1000hm auf gut 60km...


----------



## DJT (17. Mai 2009)

Jep, gefühlt waren's heut 2000hm
War heut auch nicht so mein Powertag, hihi
Aber war eine nette Tour 
Vor allem wissen wir jetz dass es im Blautopf mal das Stuttgarter Hutzelmännle gab


----------



## chickenway-user (18. Mai 2009)

Schlusslicht:






DJT:





Ich:





Frühlingsfarben:





Wenn man genau hinguckt sieht man auch die Alpen:






Als ich dann heimkam hatten meine Mitbewohner ja Besuch. Die waren echt überrascht ob der Nudelmenge die in meinen Magen passte...


----------



## Tobsn (18. Mai 2009)

Hab schon lang nicht mehr mitgelesen.
Steht für den 21. eine Himmelfahrtstour an? 
Wäre mal wieder im Ländle und hätte Interesse.
Am liebsten Allgäu 
Aber bin auch mit Blaubeuren oder so einverstanden.

Gruss 

Tobias


----------



## Mecelo (18. Mai 2009)

Hallo liebe Radsportfreunde, habe mich schön etwas länger dem Forum enthalten zwegs anderen Hobbys aber jetzt bin ich wieder on the road.

Komme auch aus Ulm und da ich früher niemanden aus Ulm kannte der gerne zum Biken mit kamm hatte sich meine Tour von zu hause bis zur Arbeit konzentriert.

Bin richtig froh das es doch einige Leute hier aus Ulm gibt die in der Region zum Biken gehen.

Wenn ihr das nähste mal ne Tour plant würde ich gerne mitkommen wenn das euch nichts ausmacht.

Bin auch für Spontantouren jederzeit abrufbereit.


----------



## junkyjerk (18. Mai 2009)

@mecelo: herzlich willkommen im utt. einfach hier reinschauen, dann kriegst du eigentlich immer mit, wenn wir ne tour machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildermarkus (18. Mai 2009)

Gibt´s Bilder aus Heubach von euch?


----------



## Mecelo (18. Mai 2009)

gut zu wissen, Danke.


----------



## Lady_Eve (19. Mai 2009)

Also ich würde am 21.05. ne Tour um Blaubeuren / Schelklingen bevorzugen, gern auch schon Start um 9:00 Uhr. 
Im Allgäu liegt glaub ich noch zuviel Schnee


----------



## chickenway-user (19. Mai 2009)

Grad ists schön hier...







Alles so bunt im Frühling...


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (19. Mai 2009)

Lady_Eve schrieb:


> Also ich würde am 21.05. ne Tour um Blaubeuren / Schelklingen bevorzugen, gern auch schon Start um 9:00 Uhr.
> Im Allgäu liegt glaub ich noch zuviel Schnee


Hallo !! 
ich wäre auch für eine Tour nach Blaubeuren/Schelklingen!! Bin auf jeden Fall dabei!! Wäre 10.00 auch möglich? 
Gruß


----------



## wurmspecht (20. Mai 2009)

@wu: woah, Du machst immer so geniale Bilder !!! Hast Du ein neues Rad, das kenne ich gar nicht???


----------



## chickenway-user (20. Mai 2009)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> @wu: woah, Du machst immer so geniale Bilder !!! Hast Du ein neues Rad, das kenne ich gar nicht???



Danke! Nö, neu ists nicht, nur mal wieder zusammengebaut. Ich war der Meinung mal wieder nen Singlespeeder mit Federgabel zu brauchen...


Morgen kann ich (leider - also eignetlich nicht leider, die Alternative ist auch gut) nicht.


----------



## MilanL (20. Mai 2009)

Lady_Eve schrieb:


> Also ich würde am 21.05. ne Tour um Blaubeuren / Schelklingen bevorzugen, gern auch schon Start um 9:00 Uhr.
> Im Allgäu liegt glaub ich noch zuviel Schnee


Leider bei mir wird's nichts, kein Allgäu, kein Blaubeuren...ich werde diese schöne Tage im Bett verbringen mit Angina

ich wünsche euch viel Spass...
gruss, Milan


----------



## Lady_Eve (20. Mai 2009)

Klar, 10:00 Uhr ist auch recht. Wer kommt noch mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niTTro (20. Mai 2009)

Lady_Eve schrieb:


> Klar, 10:00 Uhr ist auch recht. Wer kommt noch mit?



wo trefft ihr euch ?
und, ganz wichtig, welche leistungsklasse würde mich erwarten


----------



## HypnoKröte (20. Mai 2009)

Puh also ich komm dann wohl auch mit , wenns nich pisst. 

@Nittro: Langsamer wie ich wird keiner sein also mach dir da mal kein Kopf


----------



## niTTro (20. Mai 2009)

wo trefft ihr euch?


----------



## kommando99 (20. Mai 2009)

Morgen ab 13.00 Uhr bin ich auch auf dem Weg Richtung Blaubeuren. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja auf den üblichen Trails oder Eisdielen 


e: @niTTro: höchstwahrscheinlich an der Fußgängerbrücke nähe Atlantis auf der Ulmer Seite. GoogleMaps link:

http://maps.google.de/maps?q=ulm&oe...90148,9.986406&spn=0.002454,0.006974&t=h&z=18


----------



## Lady_Eve (21. Mai 2009)

Hi Jungs, mir ist das heut zu nasse, vielleicht ne Lautertalrunde heute mittag, wenn es etwas trockener aussieht, aber 10 Uhr nach Blaubeuren wird bei mir nix.


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (21. Mai 2009)

Lady_Eve schrieb:


> Hi Jungs, mir ist das heut zu nasse, vielleicht ne Lautertalrunde heute mittag, wenn es etwas trockener aussieht, aber 10 Uhr nach Blaubeuren wird bei mir nix.


Moin!! du hast vollkommen recht, war sehr erstaunt als ich aus dem Fenster geschaut habe.... Na ja laut Wetterbericht soll es heute ja nicht so berauschend werden....wann würdest du (wenn es das Wetter erlaubt ins Lautertal fahren)??
gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lady_Eve (21. Mai 2009)

Das ist ne gute Frage, um 11 ist es wahrscheinlich nicht trocken genug und 15 Uhr ist mir zu spät. Dazwischen irgendwann, melde mich dann kurz bei dir.


----------



## axx (21. Mai 2009)

Hoi,
auf eine kleine Lautertalrunde würd ich auch mitkommen.
Viel geregnet hats ja nicht, unter dem Baum vor meinem Fenster ist der Asphalt noch trocken...


----------



## axx (21. Mai 2009)

So, die Sonne scheint, ich werd demnächst mal aufbrechen. Könnte ggfls 14:15 an der Brücke vorbeischaun.


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (21. Mai 2009)

@axx: das nun wirklich perfektes timing...... keine 10 min daheim gewesen und es hat schon angefangen zu regnen......!!!


----------



## dechfrax (21. Mai 2009)

War heute bei allerbestem Wetter im Erzgebirge unterwegs. Einfach ins Blaue losgefahren und traumhafte Trails erlebt. Auf trocknem Nadelboden fahren ist noch geiler als auf Pfälzer Sandstein: genauso griffig, aber federnd.

Grüße aus der alten Heimat.


----------



## kommando99 (22. Mai 2009)

Auf Rückweg von Blaubeuren irgendwo aufm y-trail hats uns der Regen dann voll erwischt. So eingeschlampt war ich schon lange nicht mehr, aber immerhin war das Wetter bis dahin wider Erwarten nahezu traumhaft.


----------



## chickenway-user (22. Mai 2009)

Geht irgendwer radeln am Wochenende? Also ich denk ich wär dabei!


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (22. Mai 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Geht irgendwer radeln am Wochenende? Also ich denk ich wär dabei!


Ich würde morgen eine Runde drehen und so um 14.30 starten!? Ist die Zeit o.k.?
grüße


----------



## DJT (22. Mai 2009)

Wie wär's mal wieder mit Geislingen? 
Ich würd gern ins Allgäu, aber da ist für Sonntag auch Regen angesagt


----------



## chickenway-user (23. Mai 2009)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> Ich würde morgen eine Runde drehen und so um 14.30 starten!? Ist die Zeit o.k.?
> grüße



Ja, klar. Kann ich mich schon ums Fußball gucken drücken 

@Hebbe: Da wär ich auch dabei... Egal wo und bei welchem Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mecelo (23. Mai 2009)

Ich könnte auch mit.


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (23. Mai 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Ja, klar. Kann ich mich schon ums Fußball gucken drücken
> 
> @Hebbe: Da wär ich auch dabei... Egal wo und bei welchem Wetter


super, dann 14.30 an der brücke!! Bis dann!

@mecelo: keine frage, natürlich kannst dich anschließen!!!


----------



## Mecelo (23. Mai 2009)

brücke die am atlantis wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe auf der ulmer seite???


----------



## Mecelo (23. Mai 2009)

Kann mir vielleicht einer auf die schnelle sagen welche Tour ihr fährt, also Km und Zeit so ungefähr. Damit ich mich dementsprechend drauf vorbereiten kann.
Danke


----------



## chickenway-user (23. Mai 2009)

Mecelo schrieb:


> Kann mir vielleicht einer auf die schnelle sagen welche Tour ihr fährt, also Km und Zeit so ungefähr. Damit ich mich dementsprechend drauf vorbereiten kann.
> Danke



8h und ca. 120km...
Ne, ich hab noch keine Ahnung. Das wird meist recht spontan entschieden. Was hättest du denn gern?


----------



## DJT (23. Mai 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> @Hebbe: Da wär ich auch dabei... Egal wo und bei welchem Wetter



Hab gerade gesehen, der Bericht für's Allgäu hat sich geändert
Sollen wir mal als Jahresallgäueinstieg die "Tour ala Britta" mit dem spaßigen Waldtrail ins Auge fassen?


----------



## chickenway-user (23. Mai 2009)

Gern! Ich kann mich nur nicht mehr so recht dran erinnern... Damals war ich noch so mit hinterherhecheln beschäftigt, das ich gar nicht auf den Weg achten konnte 

Kommt sonst noch wer mit?


----------



## Mecelo (23. Mai 2009)

Jungs sorry muss leider absagen, ich weis es ist etwas kurzfristig aber lieber zu spät als nie.


----------



## DJT (23. Mai 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Gern! Ich kann mich nur nicht mehr so recht dran erinnern... Damals war ich noch so mit hinterherhecheln beschäftigt, das ich gar nicht auf den Weg achten konnte
> 
> Kommt sonst noch wer mit?



So einigermaßen krieg ich's noch hin. 
Welchen Zug nehmen wir dann. Ich steig in MM wieder ein.
Kaufst du dann das Ticket cwu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (24. Mai 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> So einigermaßen krieg ich's noch hin.
> Welchen Zug nehmen wir dann. Ich steig in MM wieder ein.
> Kaufst du dann das Ticket cwu?



Hmm, sollen wir nicht eher das Auto nehmen, wenn wir ehh nur zu zweit sind? Wie schauts denn da grad aus? Kann man da das Rad noch umsonst mitnehmen? Weil wenn nicht dürft Auto billiger sein...
Und bis Kellmünz könnte ich umsonst fahren. 
Ich glaub ich ruf dich einfach in 8 Stunden mal an!


----------



## axx (24. Mai 2009)

Memmingen-Kellmünz kostet das Bike 4.50
Schneelage im Allgäu sieht gut aus, schon ziemlich viel weg. Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß!!


----------



## DJT (24. Mai 2009)

Alls klar. Funkst mich so zwischen 8 und neun mal an 
Achso, ich vergas: Ich verrechne meine Taxigebühr dann in Liter Bier pro Km ;-)


----------



## chickenway-user (24. Mai 2009)

axx schrieb:


> Memmingen-Kellmünz kostet das Bike 4.50



Das sind doch Spinner! Und Idioten. Denen sollte man mal ne Horde Terroristen auf den Hals hetzen!

DJT: Geht klar!


----------



## chickenway-user (24. Mai 2009)

So, aufgrund der weniger schönen Wetterlage im Allgäu gibts doch nur ne Runde in Geislingen...
Wer noch mitwill, 11 Uhr am Bahnhof, Seiteneingang.


----------



## wurmspecht (24. Mai 2009)

Ihr hättet gestern ins Allgäu fahren sollen, aber eine Allgäu-Saisonauftaktrunde ist eine sehr gute Idee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (24. Mai 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> axx schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Memmingen-Kellmünz kostet das Bike 4.50
> ...



Für die 4.50 bekommst du immerhin eine Tageskarte, d.h. dein Rad kann die Strecke sooft fahren, wie es will 
Uns hat der SEV gestern schier die Nerven geraubt, wir waren erst nach Mitternacht wieder in Ulm 

Ich würd heut nachmittag noch eine kleine Runde übers Hochsträß ins Lautertal drehen. Würde vermutlich um 1430 an der Kuhberg-Antenne starten. Kommt jemand mit? schlusslicht_ul?


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (24. Mai 2009)

axx schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würd heut nachmittag noch eine kleine Runde übers Hochsträß ins Lautertal drehen. Würde vermutlich um 1430 an der Kuhberg-Antenne starten. Kommt jemand mit? schlusslicht_ul?


Hallo, klar doch bin ich dabei!!! Dann 14.30 an der Antenne!!


----------



## kupfermark (24. Mai 2009)

So, für mich kann die Bike-Saison jetzt auch endlich mal beginnen. 

Der Marathon lief der Vorbereitung und dem Wetter entsprechend (25 grad) gut, meine Bestzeit-Ambitionen hab ich aber guten Gewissens nach 10km auf unbestimmte Zeit verschoben. Als ich gemerkt hab, daß ich das Tempo eh nicht halten kann, bin ich entspannter gelaufen, hab so noch was von den ganzen Bands und den Verpflegungsstationen mitgekriegt und konnte dann sogar noch mit einem Lächeln nach 3:19:33 ins Ziel einlaufen. 

Jetzt ist noch ein bißchen relaxen angesagt und dann muß sich mein Hintern erstmal wieder an den Bike-Sattel gewöhnen 

Gruß
KM


----------



## junkyjerk (24. Mai 2009)

@kupfermark: glückwunsch zur zeit, hoffentlich kann sich dein hintern nun endlich an deinen neuen sattel am votec gewöhnen.


----------



## gasman (24. Mai 2009)

@kupfermark  
reschpeckt
hey wir haben dich vermisst gestern
waren eine runde im bregenzerwald fahren
hatten gehofft, das furkajoch autofrei bei noch bestehender wintersperre zu fahren
leider war aber echte totalsperre ab damüls, wg. oldtimer-autorennen
@rest
hoffe ihr seid alle gut heimgekommen
danke axx für die bilderlis, besonders gut gefällt mir das typische


----------



## chickenway-user (24. Mai 2009)

@Kupfermark: Nicht schlecht! Was für nen Votec?

DJT und ich haben mal wieder Geislingen vollgeschwitzt... Haben für die 42km-Runde doch 4 Minuten (wenn ich mich richtig erinnere) länger gebraucht als Kupfermark


----------



## carmin (24. Mai 2009)

axx schrieb:


> Uns hat der SEV gestern schier die Nerven geraubt, wir waren erst nach Mitternacht wieder in Ulm


Du liebe Zeit, warum passieren diese Bahn-Horrorgeschichten immer, wenn ich nicht dabei bin...

Um mal ein bisschen Ehrenrettung zu betreiben, ich war heut mit sechs Regionalzügen unterwegs, die maximale Verspätung betrug zwei Minuten, die Umstiege waren sehr entspannt, ich hatte ooz viel Platz, die Wagen waren angenehm klimatisiert, und ab und zu war auch noch jemand Nettes zum Plauschen da.  Dazu ist quasi alles westlich Stuttgart ohne Fahrradticket zu befahren.  Das ist im übrigen keine Willkürentscheidung der Bahn, sondern hat mit den Verkehrsverbünden zu tun ... und was da läuft, lässt sich vielleicht auch ein wenig durch die anstehende Kommunalwahl beeinflussen.  Wann, wenn nicht jetzt, könnt Ihr Eure Volksvertreter in die Pflicht nehmen.  Jedenfalls vornehmer, als Terroristen zu schicken ;-)


----------



## Aitschie (24. Mai 2009)

> Politik nutzt Wissenschaft wie ein Betrunkener den Laternenpfahl -- sie sucht Halt, nicht das Licht.



Ich finde Carmins Signaturen immer irgendwie gut


----------



## carmin (25. Mai 2009)

thx  hab ich neulich im Radio aufgeschnappt und passte einfach zu gut zum Verhalten meiner Chefes, die auch dauernd fragen, ohne an der Wahrheit interessiert zu sein ;-)


----------



## junkyjerk (25. Mai 2009)

@regauracer: bin im moment verzweifelt am suchen nach einer wohnmobilvermietung, gasmans tip mit mercedes-benz hat sich leider auch zerschlagen, die vermieten nicht mehr.
andere anbieter, die ich gegoogelt hab, vermieten auch nicht mehr. habt ihr noch ideen, woher, wenn nicht stehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbird (25. Mai 2009)

Würde aufgrund der mehr als hohen Temperaturen evtl. heute Abend einen kleinen Night / "Abend-Ride" ins Lautertal wagen ... hat jemand lust, mitzukommen?


----------



## wurmspecht (25. Mai 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @regauracer: bin im moment verzweifelt am suchen nach einer wohnmobilvermietung, gasmans tip mit mercedes-benz hat sich leider auch zerschlagen, die vermieten nicht mehr.
> andere anbieter, die ich gegoogelt hab, vermieten auch nicht mehr. habt ihr noch ideen, woher, wenn nicht stehlen?



schau doch mal in den Wochenblättern (Illeranzeiger gibt es auch im Internet), gibt ja auch Privatleute, die Ihre Teile vermieten.

Ja, Samstag war echt toll - typisch abenteuerliche gasman-Tour, müssen wir bald wiederholen, vielleicht biste dann auch mit dabei, kupfermark. Gratuliere übrigens!!!


----------



## kupfermark (25. Mai 2009)

@alll: Danke schön! 
@cwu: Es wird ein blauweißes V.XM. *Müsste laut Votec Anfang nächster Woche versandbereit sein.* 
@jj: ist nicht so schlimm, Pavillon (mit Seitenwänden) mit Schlafsack und Isomatte geht doch auch. Ich glaub eh nicht, daß es regnen wird.


----------



## niTTro (25. Mai 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @regauracer: bin im moment verzweifelt am suchen nach einer wohnmobilvermietung, gasmans tip mit mercedes-benz hat sich leider auch zerschlagen, die vermieten nicht mehr.
> andere anbieter, die ich gegoogelt hab, vermieten auch nicht mehr. habt ihr noch ideen, woher, wenn nicht stehlen?



guggstu hier


----------



## Mecelo (25. Mai 2009)

Wenn habe ich da gesehen. 
War heute so um 15:30-!6:00 Uhr oberhalb der Römerhöfe im Wald unterwegs da sind mir 2 MTB'er entgegen gekommen war das jemand von euch hier?

Wer ist dort ab und zu am Biken unterwegs?


----------



## manomania (26. Mai 2009)

Hi,fährt  jemand am Pfingstmontag ne Tour so um Blaustein oder Blaubeuren?
Wir würden mal gerne in der Gegend ne tour machen, kenne mich dort aber auch gar nicht aus.


----------



## junkyjerk (26. Mai 2009)

manomania schrieb:


> Hi,fährt  jemand am Pfingstmontag ne Tour so um Blaustein oder Blaubeuren?
> Wir würden mal gerne in der Gegend ne tour machen, kenne mich dort aber auch gar nicht aus.



ist gut möglich, wenn was geht, wirst du hier was drüber finden.


----------



## junkyjerk (26. Mai 2009)

@regauracer: hiermit lege ich mein amt als wohnwagenbeschaffer nieder. entweder bekomme ich nur absagen oder ich erreiche die vermieter erst garnicht. habe nun mehr als 3stunden versucht.

bleiben also zelte und pavillons.

@wurmspecht: kannst du nochmal wegen der pavillons fragen? danke.

@gasman: dein nachbar ist über das wochenende 05.-08.06.2009 weg oder?


----------



## Aitschie (27. Mai 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @regauracer: hiermit lege ich mein amt als wohnwagenbeschaffer nieder. entweder bekomme ich nur absagen oder ich erreiche die vermieter erst garnicht. habe nun mehr als 3stunden versucht.
> 
> bleiben also zelte und pavillons.



Damit ihr euch n Bild machen könnt: diese Pavillions könnte ich besorgen (müsste mal fragen wieviele). Einen werden wir auf jeden Fall von privat bekommen, vom Verein sollten weitere da sein (müsste ich noch erfragen). Wasserdicht und Sonnenschutz, leider ohne Seitenwände gegen Wind, aber da stellen wir Auto oder das große Zelt hin.





Grundfläche 3*3m


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (27. Mai 2009)

Regnets heut noch? Sonst könnt ich ja...


----------



## tbird (27. Mai 2009)

Aktuell schauts gut aus ... 

http://www.niederschlagsradar.de/h.aspx?j=-3&srt=loop1stunde&regio=tur&c=1


----------



## wurmspecht (28. Mai 2009)

Hat morgen zufällig jemand Zeit und Lust, das Wetter zu nutzen und schon gegen Mittag oder gerne auch früher auf eine Runde zu starten?


----------



## chickenway-user (28. Mai 2009)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Hat morgen zufällig jemand Zeit und Lust, das Wetter zu nutzen und schon gegen Mittag oder gerne auch früher auf eine Runde zu starten?



Früher, bei früher wär ich dabei...


----------



## wurmspecht (28. Mai 2009)

au ja, wann früher?


----------



## chickenway-user (28. Mai 2009)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> au ja, wann früher?



So, wir ham grad telefoniert...

10:00 Uhr, an der Fußgängerbrücke hinterm Blautalcenter. Die aus Holz (und Stahl) falls noch wer interesse hat. 
Und dann so ein bisschen Richtung Blaubeuren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurmspecht (29. Mai 2009)

Danke, cwu, hätte erst jetzt was reingeschrieben. Bis nachher!!!


----------



## britta-ox (29. Mai 2009)

Mensch, Susi, heut bist du aber spät dran! Ich kenn nur 5-Uhr-posts von dir

Hat von euch jemand Lust am Sonntag in Geislingen zu fahren?
Nur nicht ganz so früh, weil ich bis 8 Uhr Nachtdienst habe und noch kurz heim zum Duschen und frühstücken möcht.


----------



## kommando99 (29. Mai 2009)

Gratis Freeride Video "On the Line":
Teil 1: http://www.goldsteinproductions.ca/videos.php?id=6
Teil 2: http://www.goldsteinproductions.ca/videos.php?id=7

Lohnt sich. 

Nach einer kleinen Bruchlandung im Lautertal am Montag Vormittag muss jetzt mein Vorderrad neu eingespeicht werden. Schönes Wetter, Ferien und kein Bike. Dabei wäre ich gerne mal mit nach Geislingen gekommen


----------



## DJT (29. Mai 2009)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Hat von euch jemand Lust am Sonntag in Geislingen zu fahren?
> Nur nicht ganz so früh, weil ich bis 8 Uhr Nachtdienst habe und noch kurz heim zum Duschen und frühstücken möcht.



Ich wär dabei


----------



## britta-ox (29. Mai 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> Ich wär dabei


Hi Hebbe, freu mich
Lass uns mal tel., wann genau und wo wir uns treffen. Dann schreiben wirs hier rein, falls noch jemand kurzfristig dazukommen mag.
Alternativ könnten wir auch am Montag mit manomania s.#8958 und ihrem Freund in Blaubeuren radeln.


----------



## gasman (30. Mai 2009)

würde sonntag auch fahren, kann aber nur nachmittag. für geislingen wirds da wohl zu spät sein. fährt hier noch jemand ne runde mit?


----------



## Ruggi (30. Mai 2009)

hi,

fährt hier jemand naher eine kleine runde? 
würde spontan naher so gegen 10 -11 auf ne kleine runde aufbrechen. evtl lautertal, blautal ... (wobei mich mal böfinger halde interessieren würd) wenn jemand lust hat kann er sich ja melden.

gruß ruggi


----------



## wurmspecht (30. Mai 2009)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Mensch, Susi, heut bist du aber spät dran! Ich kenn nur 5-Uhr-posts von dir



Ja, ich hatte frei!!!
War toll gestern, cwu, hoffe, Ihr hattet noch eine schöne 2. Runde gedreht.

Wäre auch gern am Sonntag dabei, bin leider nicht da, schade. Viel Spaß Euch!


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (30. Mai 2009)

manomania schrieb:


> Hi,fährt  jemand am Pfingstmontag ne Tour so um Blaustein oder Blaubeuren?
> Wir würden mal gerne in der Gegend ne tour machen, kenne mich dort aber auch gar nicht aus.


Hallo, also wenn das Wetter passt wäre ich auch auf eine Ausfahrt nach Blaubeuren bzw. Blaustein dabei!! Wann soll`s den losgehen??
Grüße 

@all: wer hat morgen Lust auf eine kleine Runde am Nachmittag??


----------



## Aitschie (30. Mai 2009)

Endlich mal das Video mit den Impressionen für unser Juli-WE fedisch bekommen...

[ame="http://vimeo.com/4916318?pg=transcoded_embed&sec=4916318"]Fichtelgebirge - On a Sunday[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## britta-ox (30. Mai 2009)

So nun stehts fest:

Morgen *Tour um Geislingen*

*Treffpunkt: 11 Uhr am Bahnhof Amstetten*

*Dauer:* ca 4h, danach Biergarten

Bisher sinds Hebbe, ricko, Hijo de Rudicio, Rene und ich, evt. Marc und Doro. 

Wer noch Lust hat kommt einfach zum Bahnhof.


 Gruß Britta


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (30. Mai 2009)

@ aitschie:super Aufnahmen.....perfekte trails  .......!! scheint für mich auch fahrbar zu sein.........!! freu mich schon riesig und eine gute Erkenntis zum Schluss....wenn ich so mein Bike gerade anschaue, bei uns war es auch ziemlich schlammig bei den letzten Ausfahrten.... !!!
gruß aus ulm


----------



## axx (30. Mai 2009)

Bin so langsam auch wieder gesund. Geislingen ist mir morgen noch zu viel, aber nachmittags hier eine Runde wäre schon drin.
@gasman,schlusslicht: wann wollt ihr starten? 1430 Kuhberg-Antenne?


----------



## manomania (30. Mai 2009)

Hi okay, also am Montag nicht zu früh, aber sonst ist es eigentlich egal wann und wo.
Sollte allerdings von nem Bahnhof aus gut zu finden sein.


----------



## gasman (30. Mai 2009)

@axx: ich kann ab 1300 los; gib bescheid wann und wo


----------



## DJT (30. Mai 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Endlich mal das Video mit den Impressionen für unser Juli-WE fedisch bekommen...



super gemacht Mr.Aitschie 

freu mich schon auf das Wochenende!


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (31. Mai 2009)

axx schrieb:


> Bin so langsam auch wieder gesund. Geislingen ist mir morgen noch zu viel, aber nachmittags hier eine Runde wäre schon drin.
> @gasman,schlusslicht: wann wollt ihr starten? 1430 Kuhberg-Antenne?


Hallo,
in der Hoffnung, dass das Wetter trocken bleibt, würde ich um 14.30 an der Kuhberg - Antenne sagen!!


----------



## gasman (31. Mai 2009)

axx hat gerade abgesagt, ist immer noch krank. @ schlusslicht ich könnte ab 1300 hier losfahren wenn du schon früher lust hast. wir könnten uns dann auch wie üblich an der brücke treffen, oder wohnst du ohnehin in der nähe der antenne. fährt sonst noch jemand?


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (31. Mai 2009)

gasman schrieb:


> axx hat gerade abgesagt, ist immer noch krank. @ schlusslicht ich könnte ab 1300 hier losfahren wenn du schon früher lust hast. wir könnten uns dann auch wie üblich an der brücke treffen, oder wohnst du ohnehin in der nähe der antenne. fährt sonst noch jemand?


Halllo gasman,
dann würde ich 14.00 an der Brücke sagen!! Bis dann!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (31. Mai 2009)

is recht


----------



## manomania (31. Mai 2009)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> Halllo gasman,
> dann würde ich 14.00 an der Brücke sagen!! Bis dann!!



Hallo, wir würden dann morgen auch noch mitfahren, aber an welcher Brücke meint ihr denn ?


----------



## gasman (31. Mai 2009)

manomania schrieb:


> Hallo, wir würden dann morgen auch noch mitfahren, aber an welcher Brücke meint ihr denn ?



sorry manomania, aber das war heute. ob morgen was geht, weiss ich net. ich bin jedenfalls nicht in ulm.

grundsätzlich ist ein häufig genutzter treffpunkt die ulmer seite der fussgängerbrücke über die donau nähe atlantis, bzw. roxy.


----------



## HypnoKröte (31. Mai 2009)

Edit sagt , falscher Treffpunkt ^^


----------



## Aitschie (31. Mai 2009)

@Regauracer: 





Ab morgen bei Aldi und der Maddin rückt mit 2 Stück davon in Regau an. Ihr braucht also keine Pavillions mitnehmen. Besser wäre ne Biertischgarnitur


----------



## DJT (31. Mai 2009)

So, Geislingen Tour beendet. Leider heute ohne einen einzigen Ulmer.
War sehr nett, Danke an alle 
Ich hoffe es hat allen gefallen !! 
Nur haben wir leider recht viel Zeit "vertüdelt" und konnten dann Zeitmäßig nicht alles fahren.

Meine wenigen Bilder hier

Viele Grüße DJT

P.S. Ich bin dann mal in Südtirol bis Samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (31. Mai 2009)

Zu wieviel wart ihr den heute schon wieder??? War ja fast so voll bei mir auf der Bayerischen....

Nice Pics! *Klug*******rmodus an* Wennst die Belichtungszeit noch manuell runterstellst werden se schärfer  *Klug*******rmodus aus*

Cool, mit automatischen Sternchen an Stelle des vulgären Ausdrucks für "Kot" oder "menschliche Exkremente"


----------



## junkyjerk (31. Mai 2009)

@aitschie: 2 campingstühle und nen tisch bring ich mit. das mit den pavillons ist super. danke. ich werd die tage nochmal beim adac wegen wohnwagen nachfragen.


----------



## Aitschie (31. Mai 2009)

Meine bisherige Packliste:

2 Pavillionzelte (3*3m, 2 Seiten verschiessbar)
Geschirr und Töpfe für muss-ich-zählen-wieviel Leute (glaube 4) sowie 2 Gaskocher
Tisch (klein)+ 2 Klappstühle für mich und meine Freundin
Stromverlängerungskabel
Zelt/Isomatte/Schlafsack
Rennkleidung (alles, auch das warme Zeug nicht vergessen!!!) vergessen: Lampen 2 komplette Sets meinerseits sowie ein Set von Sebastian
Bikes

Essen wird am Freitag gekauft, u.U. (oder wahrscheinlich) auch erst in Österreich wegen Platzproblemen (ist halt doch nur ein kleiner Peugeot 206)
Falls ich was vergessen haben sollte, schreiben!


----------



## DJT (31. Mai 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Zu wieviel wart ihr den heute schon wieder??? War ja fast so voll bei mir auf der Bayerischen....
> 
> Nice Pics! *Klug*******rmodus an* Wennst die Belichtungszeit noch manuell runterstellst werden se schärfer  *Klug*******rmodus aus*



Ja wieviel Leute sind denn auf dem Gruppenbild? 

Mit Belichtungszeit umnanderstellen hab ich nich soviel Erfahrung. Hab ja auch kein so ein Profiteil wie Du, Meister aller Actionfotos


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (1. Juni 2009)

manomania schrieb:


> Hallo, wir würden dann morgen auch noch mitfahren, aber an welcher Brücke meint ihr denn ?


hallo manomania,
unser Treffpunkt ist wie gasman schon beschrieben an der Donaufussgängerbrücke beim Atlantis aber auf der Umler-Seite :http://maps.google.de/maps?q=ulm&oe=...06974&t=h&z=18 
Kommst du aus UL? 

Weiß jetzt nicht, ob das Wetter heut so toll ist....hab so ein bissl die Befürchtung, dass es regnen wird!? Vielleicht schauen wir mal nächstes Wochenende!?
Grüße


----------



## junkyjerk (1. Juni 2009)

@aitschie: das stromverlängerungskabel kannste daheim lassen, es gibt keinen strom hat der veranstalter in seiner mail geschrieben. schöner schiss.


----------



## HypnoKröte (1. Juni 2009)

Generator mitnehmen ?


----------



## Aitschie (1. Juni 2009)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Generator mitnehmen ?



Daran hab ich auch schon gedacht, aber in der Ausschreibung steht unter Infrastruktur folgendes: "Der Betrieb von Notstromaggregaten ist verboten"
Könnte natürlichsein, dass das jetzt hinfällig ist. Zur Sicherheit werde ich mir aber nen dritten Akku für die Lampe bei nem Freund leihen.


----------



## HypnoKröte (1. Juni 2009)

Falls ihr doch noch einen brauchen solltet sagt bescheid.


----------



## junkyjerk (1. Juni 2009)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Falls ihr doch noch einen brauchen solltet sagt bescheid.



schick mal ein bild von dem generator und was der so verbraucht. wie gross ist der? wie schwer? ich denke, das betreiben von notstromaggregaten können die wohl nun, ohne strom zu liefern, nicht mehr aufrecht erhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (1. Juni 2009)

Ich mach Morgen 1 2 Bilder.


----------



## frogmatic (2. Juni 2009)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> hallo manomania,
> unser Treffpunkt ist wie gasman schon beschrieben an der Donaufussgängerbrücke beim Atlantis aber auf der Umler-Seite :http://maps.google.de/maps?q=ulm&oe=...06974&t=h&z=18
> Kommst du aus UL?
> 
> ...



So, Brücke ist klar.
Das Wetter war prima, bin mit manomania gestern eine denkwürdige Tour im Blautal gefahren


----------



## frogmatic (2. Juni 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> So, Geislingen Tour beendet. Leider heute *ohne einen einzigen Ulmer.*
> War sehr nett, Danke an alle
> Ich hoffe es hat allen gefallen !!
> Nur haben wir leider recht viel Zeit "vertüdelt" und konnten dann Zeitmäßig nicht alles fahren.
> ...



Dafür mit extrem auswärtigem Gelump!
Hat mir sehr gut gefallen, wenn die Gelegenheit günstig ist bin ich gerne wieder mit dabei 

Nochmal viel Spaß in Südtirol!


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (2. Juni 2009)

frogmatic schrieb:


> So, Brücke ist klar.
> Das Wetter war prima, bin mit manomania gestern eine denkwürdige Tour im Blautal gefahren


"....war ein Fehler vom Amt"  Vormittags hat es ja nicht so berauschend ausgesehen........du wirst lachen, aber als am Nachmittag die Sonne herausgekommen ist, habe ich auch noch eine kleine Runde ins Lautertal gemacht!! Wieso war eure Runde "*denkwürdig*" Hast du auch grundsätzlich unter Woche so um 19.00 für eine Runde Zeit Lassen wir uns mal überraschen, wie das Wochenende aussieht....!! 
grüße


----------



## chickenway-user (2. Juni 2009)

Yeah, ich bin grad auch nochmal die Runde gefahren die ich mit Wurmspecht am Freitag (allerdings heute mit dem Alternativende Antennentrail statt xy-unbekannt) und Schlusslicht letztes Wochenende gefahren bin. Bis auf einen Platten am Ende in Herrlingen und mit ohne Flickzeug unterwegs wars ziemlich geil!


----------



## manomania (2. Juni 2009)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> hallo manomania,
> unser Treffpunkt ist wie gasman schon beschrieben an der Donaufussgängerbrücke beim Atlantis aber auf der Umler-Seite :http://maps.google.de/maps?q=ulm&oe=...06974&t=h&z=18
> Kommst du aus UL?
> 
> ...


----------



## HypnoKröte (2. Juni 2009)




----------



## chickenway-user (2. Juni 2009)

Hab grad noch Fotos vom Freitag hochgeladen:
Wurmspecht-Susi und ich:





Susi:




Lisa:





War schon geiles Wetter da (und eigentlich bei den anderen Touren dies Wochenende auch...):


----------



## junkyjerk (3. Juni 2009)

@cwu: lisa war wieder in der gegend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (3. Juni 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @cwu: lisa war wieder in der gegend?



Si. Aber nur für ne kleine Runde und eher spontan... Der hats halt hier gefallen.
Am Tag drauf hab ich mir dann noch ihre Gegend angeguckt. War nett, eine Tour durch 1001 Schlammloch. Und einmal hat sie doch tatsächlich den Fehler gemacht zu nah an meinem Hinterrad zu sein  
(Dafür hab ich mal den Fehler gemacht schräg hinter neben ihr zu fahren als sie eine Pfütze durchquert hat. Hat eklig geschmeckt).


----------



## wurmspecht (3. Juni 2009)

Hey, cwu, danke für die Bilder, war echt klasse. Zu erwähnen wäre ja noch, dass wir bei Weiler einen neuen schönen Trail gefunden haben. 
Den Bildern nach seid Ihr (Lisa und Du) nicht noch mal diesselbe Runde gefahren, hm? 
Steuersatz ist endlich drin, aber auch nur mit axx's Hilfe, war zu doof dazu. Wann kann ich Dir denn das Werkzeug wiederbringen - das hat inzwischen noch 2 zusätzliche und größere Unterlegscheiben dazubekommen


----------



## chickenway-user (3. Juni 2009)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Hey, cwu, danke für die Bilder, war echt klasse. Zu erwähnen wäre ja noch, dass wir bei Weiler einen neuen schönen Trail gefunden haben.
> Den Bildern nach seid Ihr (Lisa und Du) nicht noch mal diesselbe Runde gefahren, hm?
> Steuersatz ist endlich drin, aber auch nur mit axx's Hilfe, war zu doof dazu. Wann kann ich Dir denn das Werkzeug wiederbringen - das hat inzwischen noch 2 zusätzliche und größere Unterlegscheiben dazubekommen



Ja, genau, Trail XY. 
Lisa hat nochmal mit ihrem Bein gebremst und war dann nicht mehr motiviert Trails zu fahren. Also sind wir halt auf Feldwegen und Straßen weiter. 
Das Werkzeug kannst du mir übernächste Woche wieder geben. Ich fahr jetzt dann erstmal zur Singlespeed-EM nach Dresden.


----------



## junkyjerk (3. Juni 2009)

@cwu: viel spass und viel erfolg in dresden. war das das rennen, wo man die siegermedaille tätowiert bekommt oder war das die wm?


----------



## chickenway-user (3. Juni 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @cwu: viel spass und viel erfolg in dresden. war das das rennen, wo man die siegermedaille tätowiert bekommt oder war das die wm?




Das war die WM. Hoff ich... 
Wobei, für sowas bin ich ehh zu langsam...

Wo bist du eigentlich die ganze Zeit? Ich hab dich ja praktisch seit Finale nicht mehr gesehen (oder?).


----------



## junkyjerk (3. Juni 2009)

@cwu: stimmt, kommt daher, dass mein bike seit fast einem monat out of order ist. steht beim achim. hinterbremse kaputt. :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (3. Juni 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Am Tag drauf hab ich mir dann noch ihre Gegend angeguckt. War nett, eine Tour durch 1001 Schlammloch.


D.h. Du bist extra zum Biken in den Schönbuch gekommen...?


----------



## wurmspecht (4. Juni 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Das Werkzeug kannst du mir übernächste Woche wieder geben. Ich fahr jetzt dann erstmal zur Singlespeed-EM nach Dresden.



Na dann viel Erfolg, komm heil wieder!!!!

@junkyjerk: was hat denn Deine Hinterbremse? 

@regauer: drücke Euch die Daumen, viel Erfolg.


----------



## dechfrax (4. Juni 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Ich fahr jetzt dann erstmal zur Singlespeed-EM nach Dresden.


Viel Erfolg und grüß' mir meine Heimat!

 (und lass mir Barack in Ruhe, gell?)


----------



## junkyjerk (4. Juni 2009)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> @junkyjerk: was hat denn Deine Hinterbremse?


keinen stabilen druckpunkt.



wurmspecht schrieb:


> @regauer: drücke Euch die Daumen, viel Erfolg.


danke. wir hoffen das beste.


----------



## frogmatic (4. Juni 2009)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> Hast du auch grundsätzlich unter Woche so um 19.00 für eine Runde Zeit Lassen wir uns mal überraschen, wie das Wochenende aussieht....!!
> grüße



Unter der Woche habe ich zwar ab 1900 Zeit, aber ganz woanders, bin nur an Wochenenden in der Ulmer Ecke 

Vielleicht bis demnächst?!


----------



## junkyjerk (5. Juni 2009)

so, die regauracer verabschieden sich ins schlafarme oder schlaflose wochenende. wünscht uns glück mit dem wetter, die aussichten sind bescheiden, aber die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## gasman (5. Juni 2009)

jemand spontan lust auf runde? kann ab ca. 1630


----------



## axx (5. Juni 2009)

gasman schrieb:


> jemand spontan lust auf runde? kann ab ca. 1630



1730 Brücke?

Bin aber nur für eine langsame Runde zu haben...


----------



## gasman (5. Juni 2009)

@axx, sorry da hab ich nicht mehr geguckt, bin ne langsame runde gefahren. wie immer halt...
morgen solls dauerregnen, hab mich für den forstweg-marathon in obermarchtal angemeldet zum kilometer-machen. sonst noch wer da?


----------



## gasman (6. Juni 2009)

auf der fahrt nach obermarchtal heute morgen heftiger dauerregen, war nass nachdem ich die startunterlagen abgeholt hatte. dann hats 15 min vor start aufgehört mit regnen und ist über die ganze schleife trocken geblieben. trotzdem haben wir alle ausgesehen wie die ausserirdischen. schlamm wirklich an jedem körperteil. technisch bietet die runde nix, aber landschaftlich sind ein paar sehr schöne ecken dabei. insbesondere das wolfstal ist genial. war alles gut organisiert, verpflegung hat auch gepasst. strecke hatte 84 km und knapp 1400 hm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (6. Juni 2009)

gasman schrieb:


> insbesondere das wolfstal ist genial.


Jo, das stand auch immer noch auf meiner To-Do-Liste... Seid Ihr da auch Trails oder nur den Schotterweg gefahren?  Geil isses vor allem im Frühjahr, wenn das Laubdach noch nicht zu ist und am Boden alles blüht wie verrückt )


----------



## gasman (7. Juni 2009)

na ja, mit trails ist bei dieser veranstaltung nix los. wald- und feldwege. ein paar meter wiesentrails. der anspruch ist sportlich und die fahrer sind z.T. schon ganz schön trainiert. trotzdem geht's eher um geschwindigkeit, als um technisches gelände.
was das wolfstal angeht, bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob wir nicht in wirklichkeit durchs bachtal gefahren sind. jedenfalls wunderschön.


----------



## DJT (7. Juni 2009)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Dafür mit extrem auswärtigem Gelump!
> Hat mir sehr gut gefallen, wenn die Gelegenheit günstig ist bin ich gerne wieder mit dabei



Nicht falsch verstehen! Ich meinte da Geislingen ja eher die Runde der Ulmer ist und von Ihnen keiner dabei war 
Aber hat mich gefreut die "Ulmer Geislingen-Runde" guiden haben zu dürfen 

Viele Grüße DJT

paar Bilder aus Südtirol zur Abwechslung:


----------



## Aitschie (7. Juni 2009)

Die Regauer melden sich auch zurück. Und auf der Bikeboard.at-Seite stehen auch schon die ersten Bilder: 

Geländefahrradschnellfahrfreunde: 












Ergebnis: Platz 4 im 4er mixed

Team Icehouse Bayreuth/Kulmbach:






Ergebnis: Platz 3 im 2er männlich

Falls ihr euch wundert, diese Bilder sind alle noch während des 12h Rennens entstanden. Ab 17Uhr kam die Plörre erst schubweise, ab 20Uhr dann dauerhaft!!!! Dauerregen bis 03:30 in der Früh!!! 

Abgesehen vom Wetter wars aber trotzdem irgendwie ein schönes Rennen!!! Bei guten Bedingungen hätte es noch sehr viel mehr Spaß gemacht!

Hier findet ihr die Ergebnislisten, leider etwas unübersichtlich: Link


----------



## kupfermark (7. Juni 2009)

Cool, wenn sich gestern Nacht mein Lampenakku eine Runde früher verabschiedet hätte, wären wir gleich 2 Plätze abgerutscht und letzter geworden. 

Ziel erreicht 


@aitschie: Wahnsinns-Rundenzeiten (bis auf die 7h33min)! Sind ja für Chemntz beste Vorraussetzungen!

Gruß
KM


----------



## dechfrax (7. Juni 2009)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Cool, wenn sich gestern Nacht mein Lampenakku eine Runde früher verabschiedet hätte, wären wir gleich 2 Plätze abgerutscht und letzter geworden.


 Hut ab, dass Du bei dem Siff noch so lange gefahren bist!!!

@Aitschie:
Wo hast Du die Bilder gefunden? Ich suche mir auf Bikeboard.at den Wolf ...


----------



## Lady_Eve (8. Juni 2009)

Ich glaube hier waren ein paar zu sehen:
http://picasaweb.google.com/fraunz.net/2009060624hMTBEMRegau?feat=directlink#


----------



## Aitschie (8. Juni 2009)

Lady_Eve schrieb:


> Ich glaube hier waren ein paar zu sehen:
> http://picasaweb.google.com/fraunz.net/2009060624hMTBEMRegau?feat=directlink#



Melli hat recht. Auf der Startseite von Bikeboard.at ist unter Events ein sehr knapper Bericht mit paar wenigen Bilcherchen (/keiner von uns drauf) und bei den Kommentaren findest du dann den Link gepostet. Findeste auch über die Light-Bikes-Seite -> Rennen -> Regau 2009.

Wegen der Rundenzeiten: schaut euch mal die Zeiten meines Teamkollegen an  Hab schon gesagt, der fährt Chemnitz alleine, wir anderen würden nur bremsen!!!!  Konstante 20er-22er Zeiten, das Tier hat wieder zugeschlagen!!!!!


----------



## dechfrax (8. Juni 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Melli hat recht. Auf der Startseite von Bikeboard.at ist unter Rennen ein sehr knapper Bericht mit paar wenigen Bilcherchen (/keiner von uns drauf) und bei den Kommentaren findest du dann den Link gepostet. Findeste auch über die Light-Bikes-Seite -> Rennen -> Regau 2009.


Ich blick's nicht, aber mit Melly's Link hab' ich Dich gefunden:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (8. Juni 2009)

hab ich mich selbst übersehen. Bin noch nicht wieder 100pro fit.... Beim Durchschauen hab ich grad den Wolf nochmal gefunden: 






Edit: gerade eine Mail bekommen, dass die Bilder der Sportografen jetzt online sind.




das ist der Moment, indem ich das Rennen beendet habe


----------



## kupfermark (8. Juni 2009)

@aitschie: Du bist doch morgens nochmal gefahren, da wars doch hell 

Und das war der Moment als ich im Regen gefahren bin:


----------



## Lady_Eve (8. Juni 2009)

hab hier auch noch was gefunden unter den "unsortierten"...


----------



## Aitschie (8. Juni 2009)

kupfermark schrieb:


> @aitschie: Du bist doch morgens nochmal gefahren, da wars doch hell



Jupp, aber da war noch kein Sportograf auf der Strecke  war wohl zu früh wieder fit 

Dein Bild ist aber mal der Hammer! Igittigittgitt!!!!

Sebastian ist übrigens in der Best-of Gallerie.


----------



## MilanL (8. Juni 2009)

@regauer: gratuliere! ...bei so einem Wetter, unglaublich.
@jj: ist deine hinterbremse schon ok?


----------



## HypnoKröte (8. Juni 2009)

MilanL schrieb:


> @jj: ist deine hinterbremse schon ok?



Siehste doch auf den Pics , das breite Grinsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurmspecht (9. Juni 2009)

@regauracer: Hut ab, bei dem Schmuddelwetter so zu kämpfen!!! Habt Ihr jetzt ein Wohnmobil gehabt oder wie habt Ihr es gemacht?

@DJT: sehr leckere Bilder !!!!!!

@cwu: wie war es denn bei Dir? Biste schon wieder da, ist noch alles dran?


----------



## chickenway-user (9. Juni 2009)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> @cwu: wie war es denn bei Dir? Biste schon wieder da, ist noch alles dran?




Jo, bin wieder da. War geil! Hab nen Mörder-Muskelkater vom Armdrückwettbewerb (leider trotzdem verloren).
Und ja, eigentlich bin ich auch schon wieder weg...


----------



## bax75 (9. Juni 2009)

Servus!

Bin wegen dem Mistwetter früher aus dem Paddelurlaub zurück und mache mir jetzt ein par nette Tage zu Hause bevor es am Samstag nach Finale Ligure geht. 
Falles jemand Biken gehen möchte ich hab Zeit und hätte Bock! Nur morgen kommt noch ein Handwerker den ich sitten muß. D.h. morgen könnte es nur spontan klappen wenn ich weiß wann der Fuzzy wieder weg ist.

CU


----------



## kupfermark (9. Juni 2009)

So, Bike ist wieder fit und der Akku ist voll. 

Kommt noch jemand mit auf einen Nightride morgen? 
Vorschlag: 20 Uhr Brücke.

Gruß
Mark


----------



## MilanL (9. Juni 2009)

Hat jemand Lust auf Allgäu am Samstag oder Sonntag (oder beide Tage)?
Dass Wetter soll gut sein und ich hoffe es wird dort wärmer als vor zwei Wochen...



> Kommt noch jemand mit auf einen Nightride morgen?
> Vorschlag: 20 Uhr Brücke.


leider schon verplant...gehe klettern

Gruss,
Milan


----------



## junkyjerk (9. Juni 2009)

@kupfermark: meine akkus sind auch noch voll und bock hab ich auch. also ich wäre morgen abend dabei. medc17 wollte auch seine neue lampe ausprobieren. und vielleicht ist ja sogar dein neues rad schon da, das wäre ja der hammer!!!

@regauracer: hier mal eine auswahl der bilder von mir von den sportografen. habt ihr eure auch schon runtergeladen?


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (9. Juni 2009)

kupfermark schrieb:


> So, Bike ist wieder fit und der Akku ist voll.
> 
> Kommt noch jemand mit auf einen Nightride morgen?
> Vorschlag: 20 Uhr Brücke.
> ...


Hallo,
eine gute Idee!! Sollte das Wetter trocken sein, würde ich mich auch anschließen!!! Und sollte ich um 20.05 nicht anwesend sein, könnt ihr ohne  mich los, weil ich nicht abschätzen kann, wann ich aus dem G`schäft komme!!
Grüße und Gratulation an die "Regauer" für die tolle Platzierung!!


----------



## axx (9. Juni 2009)

Tolle Fotos 

Morgen abend geht bei mir ned, da bin ich im Kino.

Allgäu muss unbedingt auch bald sein, aber am WoE muss ich endlich mal wieder mein gelbes Radl ausführen 

Nachdem ich den lästigen Job endlich los bin, wär ich aber die nächste Zeit auch für Tagestouren unter der Woche zu haben


----------



## kupfermark (9. Juni 2009)

@jj: Hab die Bilder erst jetzt bestellt, als ich Deine gesehen hab. Sind echt wieder ziemlich cool geworden!


----------



## Aitschie (10. Juni 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @regauracer: hier mal eine auswahl der bilder von mir von den sportografen. habt ihr eure auch schon runtergeladen?



Hoffe, du hast auch die unsortierten durchgeschaut, da hab ich die glaub 5mal gefunden.

Wie kriegt ihr die Bilder  alle so schnell???? Sebastian hat seine auch seit gestern, dabei stehen die ja erst seit Montag online.... Ich hab gestern bezahlt, hoffe, dass ich heute runterladen kann. Freu mich schon!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (10. Juni 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Hoffe, du hast auch die unsortierten durchgeschaut, da hab ich die glaub 5mal gefunden.



hab ich, die kann man nach der bestellung seiner fotoflatrate noch kostenlos dazubestellen.



Aitschie schrieb:


> Wie kriegt ihr die Bilder  alle so schnell???? Sebastian hat seine auch seit gestern, dabei stehen die ja erst seit Montag online.... Ich hab gestern bezahlt, hoffe, dass ich heute runterladen kann. Freu mich schon!!!



kreditkarte macht´s möglich, da geht die ganze abwicklung richtig schnell.


----------



## wurmspecht (10. Juni 2009)

axx schrieb:


> Nachdem ich den lästigen Job endlich los bin, wär ich aber die nächste Zeit auch für Tagestouren unter der Woche zu haben


freitags kann ich meist ziemlich früh Schluss machen, da wär ich dabei, au ja!


----------



## junkyjerk (10. Juni 2009)

@axx: wie lange wird sich denn deine "unter-der-woche-verfügbarkeit" erstrecken?


----------



## kupfermark (10. Juni 2009)

Hab über Paypal bezahlt. Gestern nacht bestellt, heut um 10 kam die mail mit Download-Link:


----------



## junkyjerk (10. Juni 2009)

@kupfermark: haste auch bei den unsortierten durchgeschaut, ob da noch was von dir dabei war? was macht das votec? schon da?


----------



## bax75 (10. Juni 2009)

Bin dabei heut Abend 20Uhr. 

CU


----------



## axx (10. Juni 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @axx: wie lange wird sich denn deine "unter-der-woche-verfügbarkeit" erstrecken?



Bis 2. August 
Bis dahin sind allerdings auch noch 2 Bike-Urlaube zu erledigen


----------



## junkyjerk (11. Juni 2009)

leute, das war mal wieder ein gelungener nightride, hat super spass gemacht, auch wenn ich jetzt reif für die poofe bin. gute nacht euch allen.


----------



## kupfermark (11. Juni 2009)

So ein bescheuertes Wetter heut. Kaum ist man 5min bei Sonnenschein draussen, schon fängts wieder zu regnen an.. Hoffentlich stimmen die Prognosen für Finale! 
Kanns kaum erwarten, dem Bike zu geben, wonach es schreit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (11. Juni 2009)

Die Laufräder u die Gabel könnte ich brauchen  

Schönes Bike


----------



## kupfermark (11. Juni 2009)

@hypno: Danke, aber LRS und Gabel sind doch gar nicht Deine Gewichtsklasse, oder?


----------



## Aitschie (11. Juni 2009)

Nice!!!! Da würd ich mich mich auch auf das sonnige WE freuen!!!!!


----------



## junkyjerk (11. Juni 2009)

sonniges wochenende? sonnige woche in finale!!!!!


----------



## axx (11. Juni 2009)

Schickes Bike! Bin schon gespannt drauf es live zu sehen.
Jetzt kannsts ja in Finale richtig krachen lassen 

Ich wünsch euch viel Spass!


----------



## Aitschie (11. Juni 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> sonniges wochenende? sonnige woche in finale!!!!!



Schlecht wird's hier auch nicht  Trotzdem schönen Urlaub, ich hab in 10 Tagen Abgabe meiner BA-arbeit und dann geh ich auch erstmal biken!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (11. Juni 2009)

kupfermark schrieb:


> @hypno: Danke, aber LRS und Gabel sind doch gar nicht Deine Gewichtsklasse, oder?



Das Scale ja sowieso nicht aber meinem neuen Nicolai würden sie nebst bereits vorhandenen Teilen gut stehen


----------



## junkyjerk (11. Juni 2009)

@hypno: hoffentlich kommt der rahmen bald, damit der aufbau losgehen kann. die gabel aus dem votec passt aber nicht wirklich in dein nicolai.


----------



## dechfrax (12. Juni 2009)

Moin moin,

fährt heute noch jemand? Bevorzugt nachmittags/abends oder Nightride, könnte auch mit einer Lampe aushelfen.


----------



## junkyjerk (13. Juni 2009)

@die daheimgebliebenen: ich wünsche euch allen eine schöne woche mit bestem bikewetter. ich fahre gleich los nach FINALE!!! juhu...


----------



## chickenway-user (13. Juni 2009)

Wünsch euch viel Spaß in Finale! Lassts krachen!

PS: http://www.bikemap.net/route/178238


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (14. Juni 2009)

@daheimgebliebene: würde heute nachmittag  eine lautertal-runde drehen und ggf. so gegen 14.30 an der Brücke vorbeischauen!!
wer zeit und lust im laufe der nächste wochen auf einen nightright??
Grüße


----------



## tbird (14. Juni 2009)

sobald ich meine kurbel wieder dazu überredet habe, mit der kette das zu machen was sie auch soll (mittleres kettenblatt ist bissl abgenutzt) bin ich wieder dabei ... heut mittag würde ich evtl. eine lautertaltour anschlagen (mit dem Bike meiner Frau ^^), aber 14.30 wird mir zu knapp ...

Für einen Nightride die nächsten Wochen bin ich gerne zu haben!!


ps (kann ich ja auch hier mal fragen): hat jemand zufällig ein mittleres kettenblatt für ne XTR kurbel daheim liegen und wills loswerden?


----------



## chickenway-user (15. Juni 2009)

He faules Pack, verabredet euch gefälligst zum Radeln!

(Ich würd ja auch gern, hab aber grad mein Knie ein bisschen kaputt gemacht.)


----------



## dechfrax (16. Juni 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> He faules Pack, verabredet euch gefälligst zum Radeln!


Immer mit der Ruhe, meine Kollegen wollen auch mal eine Runde mit mir drehen
Morgen geht's erst mal gemütlich mit dem RR auf die Straße, Grundlagen tanken ... 



chickenway-user schrieb:


> (Ich würd ja auch gern, hab aber grad mein Knie ein bisschen kaputt gemacht.)


 Was hast Du angestellt? Verletzt, überlastet, Loch reingebohrt und Milch reingegossen?


----------



## chickenway-user (17. Juni 2009)

medc17 schrieb:


> Was hast Du angestellt? Verletzt, überlastet, Loch reingebohrt und Milch reingegossen?



Überlastet:
http://www.bikemap.net/route/178238

Aber es wird langsam wieder... Am WE wird 24h-Rennen gefahren. (Fährt irgendjemand zufällig Freitag nach M und/oder Sonntag wieder her und hätte noch ein Plätzchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (17. Juni 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> ...wird langsam wieder... Am WE wird 24h-Rennen gefahren...





Viel Spass und Erfolg


----------



## Aitschie (17. Juni 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Am WE wird 24h-Rennen gefahren.



Dem kann ich mich anschliessen, bei uns steht am WE das Heavy24 in Chemnitz im Rennkalender. Hoffentlich läufts noch besser als Regau, wobei die Konkurrenz ungleich stärker wird.... 
@cwu: viel Erfolg für München, ich hoffe du fährst nicht im 4er männlich. Dann haste allein aus meinem Verein 4 Konkurrenzteams.

A Propos Regau: hier noch paar weitere Impressionen (für medc17 direkt verlinkt ) drück mich ich bin ein Link


----------



## chickenway-user (17. Juni 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Dem kann ich mich anschliessen, bei uns steht am WE das Heavy24 in Chemnitz im Rennkalender. Hoffentlich läufts noch besser als Regau, wobei die Konkurrenz ungleich stärker wird....
> @cwu: viel Erfolg für München, ich hoffe du fährst nicht im 4er männlich. Dann haste allein aus meinem Verein 4 Konkurrenzteams.
> 
> A Propos Regau: hier noch paar weitere Impressionen (für medc17 direkt verlinkt ) drück mich ich bin ein Link




Na, ich fahr bei den Mädels mit. Obwohl mein Team inzwischen der Meinung ist das ich solo fahren sollte (nach meiner 30 Stunden Tour). Aber wir ham auch 2 Männer-Vierer am Start.


----------



## Ghost7500 (17. Juni 2009)

Hey!

Ich wohn zwischen Ulm und Heidenheim und wollt mal fragen, wo man in Ulm gut CC fahren kann, wer kennt ein paar singletrails?

Wär dankbar für ein paar Tipps!

LG, Janine


----------



## DJT (17. Juni 2009)

@Ghost7500: Ich hätt mal gesagt der Tip der immer passt: Geislingen 

@all: Geht bei Euch am WE was?
Hat evtl. jemand Lust auf Grünten oder Trailerkundung im Allgäu?
Wetter soll aber glaub nicht so gut werden

Grüße
DJT


----------



## Ghost7500 (17. Juni 2009)

dankeschön...hast auch nen tipp, ab wo...oder wo man parkt?! und wo es dann los geht?! war da noch nie zum biken...nur durchgefahren...

danke!


----------



## chickenway-user (17. Juni 2009)

Ghost7500 schrieb:


> dankeschön...hast auch nen tipp, ab wo...oder wo man parkt?! und wo es dann los geht?! war da noch nie zum biken...nur durchgefahren...
> 
> danke!



In Amstetten kann man gut losfahren. Da man aber eigentlich ehh einmal drumherum und durch fährt kann man eigentlich überall parken.


----------



## Aitschie (18. Juni 2009)

Wenn die Frage nach biken in Ulm kommt, geht ihr gleich nach Geislingen???? Als ob man in Ulm nicht gut biken könnte...... 

@Janine: schau einfach hier mal öfter rein. Wenn die Ulmer biken gehen, wird es hier vorher angekündigt. Dann einfach am Treffpunkt einfinden und mitfahren. Die Touren kannste auf jeden Fall mitfahren!
Wenn du alleine schonmal bisschen suchen und erkunden willst, so empfehle ich das Lauter- und Kiesental. Da kannst dann auch sehr ausgedehnte Touren bis Blaubeuren machen. Oder hinter dem BWK (Eselsberg, Richtung Norden raus) kann man auch schöne Touren fahren.

Grüße von einem Exil-Ulmer


----------



## nrsTomNU (18. Juni 2009)

Hat jemand lust heute abend auf 'ne runde, so ab 17.30 (Brücke)??
Ich hoffe mal, das wetter hält,
aber bei den aktuellen temperaturen wäre eine kleine dusche unterwegs
auch nicht so schlimm.

Also vielleicht bís heute abend
So long
 Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MGN (18. Juni 2009)

wollte auch mal wieder hallo sagen  Lang hab ich mich nicht gemeldet aber der Umzug und das nicht vorhandene Internet haben dazu beigetragen ;9 Ich werde ab jetzt wieder versuchen öfters reinzusehen  

Lieben Gruß aus Günzburg


----------



## DJT (18. Juni 2009)

@aitschie:


Ghost7500 schrieb:


> Ich wohn zwischen Ulm und Heidenheim ....



dazwischen liegt Geislingen oder? 

Ach ja: Das Aitschie-Trailwochenende rückt immer näher


----------



## chickenway-user (18. Juni 2009)

Ich würd ja auch gern mal wieder... Aber das Knie mag noch nicht so ganz deshalb hab ich heut mal die Burger-Pizza erfunden:


----------



## wurmspecht (19. Juni 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> @all: Geht bei Euch am WE was?
> Hat evtl. jemand Lust auf Grünten oder Trailerkundung im Allgäu?
> Wetter soll aber glaub nicht so gut werden



Ich glaube, hier gibt es einige, die schon in den Startlöchern stehen, um mal wieder ins Allgäu zu fahren, aber das Wetter macht uns echt einen Strich durch die Rechnung.


----------



## carmin (19. Juni 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Ich würd ja auch gern mal wieder... Aber das Knie mag noch nicht so ganz deshalb hab ich heut mal die Burger-Pizza erfunden:


Patentieren wirst sie nicht mehr lassen können 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/218630


----------



## Aitschie (19. Juni 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> dazwischen liegt Geislingen oder?



Fast... je nach Betrachtungsweise 



DJT schrieb:


> Ach ja: Das Aitschie-Trailwochenende rückt immer näher



Freu dich schon, nächste Woche kriegt ihr nähere Infos.

Edith sagt ich soll euch ein schönes WE wünschen. Wie unhöflich von mir.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cycle-lisa (19. Juni 2009)

carmin schrieb:


> Patentieren wirst sie nicht mehr lassen können
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/218630



hi,

finde chickys sieht leckerer aus, schade das ich hab net probieren können...

vg lisa


----------



## chickenway-user (19. Juni 2009)

cycle-lisa schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> finde chickys sieht leckerer aus, schade das ich hab net probieren können...
> 
> vg lisa




Mein Mitbewohner hat mich ehh schon dazu verdonnert nochmal eine zu machen... Da musst du einfach mal wieder vorbeikommen 


Ich mach mich jetzt auf den Weg nach München.


----------



## carmin (19. Juni 2009)

cycle-lisa schrieb:


> finde chickys sieht leckerer aus


absolut!  Denke auch, dass EvilEvos Motivation eher die eines Kulturrebellen war, während sich cwu doch eher gepflegt ernähren möchte


----------



## chickenway-user (22. Juni 2009)

He Aitschie, ich glaub meine Jungs (4HIM I) deine Jungs ein bisschen platt gemacht in München 
(Dafür haben es deine vor meine Zweiten (4HIM II) geschafft, von meinem Mixed-Team (4HIM III) ganz zu schweiten. Aber da hat auch der schnellste Mann (also ich) um Mitternacht aufgeben müssen, Knie und Fuß sind wieder kaputt...)


----------



## junkyjerk (22. Juni 2009)

@24h-racer: herzlichen glückwunsch zu euren ergebnissen in münchen und in chemnitz.


----------



## Aitschie (22. Juni 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @24h-racer: herzlichen glückwunsch zu euren ergebnissen in münchen und in chemnitz.



Falls es ihr noch nicht nachgeschlagen habt, wir Chemnitzer haben uns den 3.Platz in der 4er mixed geholt.  Das Ziel Podium also erfüllt, für Platz 1 war leider dann doch ein anderes Team zu stark. Den 2.Rang mussten wir leider wegen eines Defektes und physischer Defizite abgeben. Einen ausführlichen Bericht kriegt ihr wenn ich wieder klaren Kopfes bin. 1h Schlaf von Samstag 5Uhr früh bis So 21Uhr ist dann doch ein bisschen wenig....


----------



## chickenway-user (22. Juni 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Falls es ihr noch nicht nachgeschlagen habt, wir Chemnitzer haben uns den 3.Platz in der 4er mixed geholt.  Das Ziel Podium also erfüllt, für Platz 1 war leider dann doch ein anderes Team zu stark. Den 2.Rang mussten wir leider wegen eines Defektes und physischer Defizite abgeben. Einen ausführlichen Bericht kriegt ihr wenn ich wieder klaren Kopfes bin. 1h Schlaf von Samstag 5Uhr früh bis So 21Uhr ist dann doch ein bisschen wenig....



Wow!

Schau mal, das ist doch einer von euch, oder?


----------



## Aitschie (22. Juni 2009)

Exakt!!! Markus Fuchs (Team Icehouse II)

@Julian: mal ne Frage, wie war das in M mit dem Rennende??? Es gibt nur sehr wenige Teams mit über 24h Renndauer. Wie war denn das Ende geregelt???


----------



## chickenway-user (22. Juni 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Exakt!!! Markus Fuchs (Team Icehouse II)
> 
> @Julian: mal ne Frage, wie war das in M mit dem Rennende??? Es gibt nur sehr wenige Teams mit über 24h Renndauer. Wie war denn das Ende geregelt???



Das war so geregelt, das nachdem das schnellste Team zum letzten mal innerhalb der 24h ins Ziel gekommen war (also fast 20min vor 24h) nur noch ins Ziel gefahren wurde (das waren 1,5km ohne Zeitnahme). Der Kerl aus unserem schnellen Team war minimal später und ist die Runde noch komplett gefahren und wurde glaub ich auch noch gewertet...
Fand ich - neben vielem anderem - auch doof. Insbesondere da der Moderator die ganze Zeit angekündigt hat dass das zwischen :45 und :50 sein würde und dann war es halt doch schon früher (vermutlich hätten die auch noch ne Runde geschafft...).

Bis 13:00 Uhr auf die letzte Runde gehen zu dürfen und da das Ziel zu machen wo auch die Zeitnahme ist hätte ich besser gefunden.


----------



## FallenKing (22. Juni 2009)

Sers miteinander,

hat zwar nix mit touren zu tun, dafür aber mit Ulm. 

Gibts n paar Leute hier die regelmässig ins Allgäu zum downhillen fahren bzw. fahren wollen ? 

Hätte selber auch n Auto, aber alleine fahren ist teuer und langweilig ... Falls also jemand z.B. kommendes Wochenende oder generell aus Ulm nach irgendwo hin zum downhillen fährt, bitte melden 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flow-Rida (22. Juni 2009)

Wann ist mal wieder ne Tour? Würde gern mal mit euch ne Tour machen.

Grüße


----------



## Aitschie (22. Juni 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Das war so geregelt, das nachdem das schnellste Team zum letzten mal innerhalb der 24h ins Ziel gekommen war (also fast 20min vor 24h) nur noch ins Ziel gefahren wurde (das waren 1,5km ohne Zeitnahme). Der Kerl aus unserem schnellen Team war minimal später und ist die Runde noch komplett gefahren und wurde glaub ich auch noch gewertet...



Das ist ja mal ne be******* Regelung. Da muss ich ja immer die Top Teams irgendwie im Auge behalten - wenns noch um was geht (wie wir dachten es sei bei uns der Fall) kann das böse Folgen haben....



Haibike-Racer schrieb:


> Wann ist mal wieder ne Tour? Würde gern mal mit euch ne Tour machen.



Die Herren und Damen sind z.Z. wohl etwas faul  Oder du schlägst ne Tour vor, wird schon einer mitkommen! BTW: ich komme Anfang Juli wieder mal wieder nach Ulm, da muss was gehen  Blaubeuren war ich schon viel zu lang nimmer....


----------



## chickenway-user (22. Juni 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Die Herren und Damen sind z.Z. wohl etwas faul



kaputt, nicht faul, kaputt... Ich würd echt gern (ich glaub auch beim 24h-Rennen war ich der einzige der morgens um 5 motiviert war zu fahren, aber halt nicht konnte).


(Ja, das Topteam war halt am Ende 5 Minuten schneller als geplant, was viele um ihre letzte Runde gebracht hat.)


----------



## Aitschie (23. Juni 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> kaputt, nicht faul, kaputt... Ich würd echt gern (ich glaub auch beim 24h-Rennen war ich der einzige der morgens um 5 motiviert war zu fahren, aber halt nicht konnte).



Bei deinen Aktivitäten der letzten Wochen wundert mich das auch gar net 
Aber ähnlich wie dir ging es mir in Regau: Morgens um 5 Uhr nach vorne 8 Runden Rückstand gehabt, nach hinten hat das andere Team auch aufgegeben und ich bin trotzdem in den Dreck raus. Warum frag ich mich bis heute aber Spaß hats trotzdem gemacht!


----------



## chickenway-user (23. Juni 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Bei deinen Aktivitäten der letzten Wochen wundert mich das auch gar net
> Aber ähnlich wie dir ging es mir in Regau: Morgens um 5 Uhr nach vorne 8 Runden Rückstand gehabt, nach hinten hat das andere Team auch aufgegeben und ich bin trotzdem in den Dreck raus. Warum frag ich mich bis heute aber Spaß hats trotzdem gemacht!



Ja Schlamm ist halt einfach geil. Schade das ich heut nicht fahren kann...

Für München war ja auch Regen vorhergesagt. Und ich hätte dementsprechend Schlamm erwartet. So sahen wir hinterher aus:


----------



## kupfermark (23. Juni 2009)

@cwu: Dann wär Regau genau das Richtige für Dich gewesen.
Allerdings halten bei Felgenbremsen die hinteren Bremsbeläge (grüne SwissStop) bei Dauerregen und Matsch keine 6 Stunden! Habs ausprobiert.

Was ist denn das eigentlich für ein ***************wetter hier?! 
Will wieder nach Finale...

Ist eigentlich am WE sonst noch jemand beim Erbach-Triahlon dabei?
Frammersbach wär am WE auch noch..


----------



## chickenway-user (23. Juni 2009)

kupfermark schrieb:


> @cwu: Dann wär Regau genau das Richtige für Dich gewesen.
> Allerdings halten bei Felgenbremsen die hinteren Bremsbeläge (grüne SwissStop) bei Dauerregen und Matsch keine 6 Stunden! Habs ausprobiert.



Wer bremst verliert...

Na, i kann ja grad ehh nicht gescheit fahren. Und ich glaub kühl und Regen wär noch schlechter für mein Knie als so schon...

Und weils grad ehh schon so gut läuft beim Radeln hab ich noch nen Auto kaputt gemacht (wer bremst verliert). Der Kerl hat meine Vorfahrt missachtet. Ich bin über die Motorhaube gepurzelt und wurde nach vorne auf die Straße befördert. Der Zeuge hat was von 2m Flughöhe erzählt, glaub ich aber nicht so recht... Naja, Radl ist auch kaputt, bei mir scheint aber alles ok zu sein. Vielleicht gibts ein paar blaue Flecken...


----------



## Aitschie (23. Juni 2009)

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/5291730"]http://www.vimeo.com/5291730[/ame]


----------



## chickenway-user (23. Juni 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> http://www.vimeo.com/5291730



Das ist ein privates Video. Das funktioniert so nicht...

Edith: jetzt gehts... Hübsch! Nur ein bisschen dunkel stellenweise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (23. Juni 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Das ist ein privates Video. Das funktioniert so nicht...
> 
> Edith: jetzt gehts... Hübsch! Nur ein bisschen dunkel stellenweise.



Musste es grad no schnell ändern... und dunkel musses sein, ist nachts  Nur mit den Lampen ist die Video halt am Ende....


----------



## Aitschie (28. Juni 2009)

Irgendwann fallen wir noch auf die zweite Seite.... 

An alle Ulmer: das TourenWe in Fanken steht bald an!!!! Sebastian und ich arbeiten z.Z. an einer alternativroute, sollte das Wetter regnerisch sein (was wir aber nicht hoffen). 

Ansonsten bräuchte ich noch paar letzte Details.

*Anreise: *wie und v.a. bis wann werdet ihr am Freitag in BT aufschlagen? Nach Eurer Ankunft werden wir mit Rädern auf die Theta zum Essen gehen und die Räder abends nach Weidenberg zu Sebastian schaffen. Das erspart uns am Samstag ca. 25km in der Ebene rollern. 
Übernachtung: bei mir in der Wohnung können auf der Coach 2 Leute schlafen, im Gästezimmer einer. Weitere Gäste müssten es sich auf dem Boden bequem machen... Platz ist auf jeden Fall genug!!! Eine Jugendherberge gibts in BT auch, als günstige Alternative.

*Essen: *Freitag abend auf der Theta. Lecker!!! Für den Samstag und Sontag Morgen : wir haben einen verdammt guten Bäcker, ich werde dort Brötchen bestellen. Spezielle Wünsche???? Am Samstag Abend werden wir das Essen abhängig vom konkreten Tagesablauf machen. Endweder wir essen bei mir Spagetti oder wir gehen in die Trattoria am Studentenwald oder in den Biergarten.... Auswahl hammer genug 

*Touren:* am Freitag auf die Theta (nicht weit, ca. 30min). Je nach Biergenuss ist die Rückfahrt in der Länge variabel... Am Samstag dann die große Fichtelgebirgstour. ca.100km und ca. 2700hm könnens schon werden (die exakte Vermessung der Strecke fällt dem Triathlon in Bamberg zum Opfer) Es wird aber die Möglichkeit geben, die Tour unterwegs zu unterbrechen, einmal am Bullheadhouse (sehr lange Pause, außerdem werden die besten Trails verpasst) und dann ab Karches bei selbstständiger Auffahrt zum Seehaus (dann ist immerhin der Q- und Goethe-Weg sowie der schönste Teil des W-Wegs dabei, eine Karte wird selbstverständlich dabei sein). Als Rad empfehle ich natürlich das CarbonHT   Impressionen von Streckenabschnitten habt ihr ja in den Videos bekommen.... Wer die Samstagstour nicht mitmachen kann/will der darf mit Claudi eine Straßenrunde drehen und sich die Bayreuther Sehenswürdigkeiten (Eremitage/Festspielhaus/Oper anschauen und einen zusätzlichen Eisbecher gönnen  ) Am Sonntag dann eine gemütliche Runde durch die fränkische Schweiz und meine Bayreuther Hometrails. 

Soweit die "Neuigkeiten". Bisherige Mitbiker: Hebbe, Orestis, Mark, Jörg, Judith. Weitere Mitreisende sind herzlich eingeladen! Von meinen Bayreuther Leutchen kommen noch Sebastian und Steffi sowie eventuell Michael mit.

Zum Schluss: immer schön Teller aufessen, dann wird das Wetter gut!!!!

By the Way: gibts eigentlich auch mal Urlaubsberichte und Bilder aus Finale????


----------



## DJT (28. Juni 2009)

Boah Maddin, studierst Du Event-Manager oder was ? 
Wann würde denn die Anreise logistisch am besten passen?
Ich fahr jedenfalls und kann noch eine Person mit Bike und Gepäck mitnehmen.

Viele Grüße
Hebbe


----------



## kupfermark (28. Juni 2009)

Das Wetter scheint ja besser zu werden, also kömmer für die Woche doch mal wieder ein Feierabend-Ride einplanen, oder? Bei mir wär Mi oder Do am besten. Wer hat denn noch Zeit/Lust?

Erbacher Triathlon lief heut übrigens ganz gut! Ziel war, durchzukommen und nicht abzusaufen. Schwimmen war ich dieses Jahr nämlich genau 4 mal, das letzte mal Ende März. Da waren 1500m schon ne Herausforderung. Die Wechsel waren auch extrem ungewohnt, auf dem Rad war ich weitgehend alleine und auf der Laufstrecke konnte ich sogar noch ein paar Leute überholen. Nach 2h52min wars geschafft.

@aitschie: Ich werde extra fahren, und hoffentlich gegen 13-14 Uhr loskommen. Werde nämlich Samstag abend noch nach WÜ fahren und den So dort verbringen. Wenns bei Dir noch Platz hat, würde ich dann Fr auf Sa bei Dir übernachten.

achso wg Finale-Bildern: Also ich hab keine, aber der Urlaub und Wetter war schön! Viele Leute, schöne Touren, schöner Pool, gutes Essen!


----------



## kupfermark (28. Juni 2009)

Wegen der SKGT-Liste hat sich bißchen was geändert, Pos. 2  ist frei geworden, meine Freundin kommt nicht mit. 

Dürfte wahrscheinlich nicht besonders schwer sein, den Platz voll zu kriegen. Hat denn noch jemand Interesse, mitzukommen oder kennt jemand Interessenten? 




junkyjerk schrieb:


> so, ich melde mich an dieser stelle mit ner aktualisierten starterliste für die skgt zurück.
> 
> die durch mich reservierten zimmer sind voll.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aitschie (29. Juni 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> Boah Maddin, studierst Du Event-Manager oder was ?
> Wann würde denn die Anreise logistisch am besten passen?



Da ich vor genau einer Woche meine Abschlussarbeit abgegeben habe, habe ich z.Z. bisschen mehr Zeit . Die ich logischerweise mit Arbeiten im Niklas (Reha-Fitnesscenter) verbringe, aber den 10. werde ich mir freihalten. Somit ist mir die Anreise relativ, wenn ihr zwischen 16 und 18 Uhr aufschlagt wärs supi (Fahrzeit UL-BT ca. 2,5h)!!! Dann schau ich mal, dass wir auf 20 Uhr n Tisch auf der Theta bekommen....

@jj: ich geb dem Wolf mal Bescheid, vll will der zur SKGT mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (29. Juni 2009)

aktualisierte liste salzkammerguttrophy:

01. kupfermark (angemeldet)
02. bax75 (angemeldet)
03. treeman (angemeldet)
04. judith (angemeldet)
05. nicki (wird noch angemeldet)
06. lady_eve (angemeldet)
07. derhu (angemeldet)
08. lectron (angemeldet)
09. medc17 (angemeldet)
10. milanl (angemeldet)
11. anna ?
12. mike ?
13. silvi (angemeldet)
14. aleks (angemeldet)
15. junkyjerk (angemeldet)
16. ?

so wie es im moment aussieht, sind nur noch wenige startplätze auf den 50 und 100km frei. anna und mike sind ebenfalls noch unklar.


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (29. Juni 2009)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Das Wetter scheint ja besser zu werden, also kömmer für die Woche doch mal wieder ein Feierabend-Ride einplanen, oder? Bei mir wär Mi oder Do am besten. Wer hat denn noch Zeit/Lust?



klingt sehr verlockend, wenn das Wetter mitspielt (Petrus hat uns ja in der letzten Zeit nicht sehr verwöhnt )!!! Wäre bei dir so 19,30 bzw. 20.00  in Ordnung oder zuspät? Eigentlich wollte ich morgen eine kleine Runde drehen, aber Mi bzw. Do ist auch recht!!
Grüße 
aaaah ja, was ist das eigentlich für eine Veranstaltung im salzkammergut am 18 ??  Braucht man da bestimmte Voraussetzung da an den Start zugehen?


----------



## junkyjerk (30. Juni 2009)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> aaaah ja, was ist das eigentlich für eine Veranstaltung im salzkammergut am 18 ??  Braucht man da bestimmte Voraussetzung da an den Start zugehen?



ein fahrrad und nen helm.


----------



## Mani2 (30. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

les hier ab und an mit.
Hat jemand Lust heute noch ne gemütliche Runde zu drehen?
Könnte gegen 19:00 an der Brücke oder in blaustein sein (komme aus Jungingen daher lieber Blaustein).

Gruß Mani


----------



## junkyjerk (30. Juni 2009)

bei der salzkammergut-trophy ist das teilnehmerlimit von jeweils 1500 fahrern auf der 56km- und 114km-strecke erreicht. krass!

somit starten bisher schon fast 4000 leute auf den verschiedenen distanzen...


----------



## kupfermark (1. Juli 2009)

Bei der Trophy muß es nicht mal ein Fahrrad sein, Einrad tuts auch 
Infos dazu gibts hier

Mit Biken wirds bei mir die Woche wohl doch nix mehr..


----------



## enforce (1. Juli 2009)

Hallo Ulmer Bikesportfreunde,

ich lese den thread ab und an mit und habe nun mitbekommen das ihr zur SKGT fahrt. Da ich kurzfristig beruflich frei bekommen habe und meine bessere Hälfte ebenfalls die nächsten Wochen nicht im Lande verweilt, würde ich mich euch gern anschliesen und ebenfalls diesen event besuchen. Ich versuche mal diese Woche bzw. am WE eine Tour mit euch zufahren, damit man sich näher kennen lernt.

Gruß aus Blaubeuren Falk


----------



## dechfrax (1. Juli 2009)

enforce schrieb:


> Ich versuche mal diese Woche bzw. am WE eine Tour mit euch zufahren, damit man sich näher kennen lernt.


Nicht nur Liteviller sind hier immer willkommen, gell jj?


----------



## junkyjerk (2. Juli 2009)

medc17 schrieb:


> Nicht nur Liteviller sind hier immer willkommen, gell jj?



richtig, wenn alles glatt geht, ist mein bike morgen auch wieder einsatzbereit. meine teile sind heute gekommen, muss ich noch von der post abholen, dann kann ich anfangen mit basteln...


----------



## junkyjerk (2. Juli 2009)

enforce schrieb:


> Hallo Ulmer Bikesportfreunde,
> 
> ich lese den thread ab und an mit und habe nun mitbekommen das ihr zur SKGT fahrt. Da ich kurzfristig beruflich frei bekommen habe und meine bessere Hälfte ebenfalls die nächsten Wochen nicht im Lande verweilt, würde ich mich euch gern anschliesen und ebenfalls diesen event besuchen. Ich versuche mal diese Woche bzw. am WE eine Tour mit euch zufahren, damit man sich näher kennen lernt.
> 
> Gruß aus Blaubeuren Falk



hallo falk,

da wir noch einen freien platz haben, kannst du gerne mitkommen, allerdings kannst du nicht mehr auf den 2 mittleren distanzen starten, also entweder du versuchst dich an der extremstrecke oder du nimmst die 40km/1000hm in angriff.

anmeldung unter www.trophy.at.

dann bis bald mal auf ner tour...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (2. Juli 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> richtig, wenn alles glatt geht, ist mein bike morgen auch wieder einsatzbereit. meine teile sind heute gekommen, muss ich noch von der post abholen, dann kann ich anfangen mit basteln...



Neue Teile ? erzähl . Übrigens ist dr Rahmen in 3 Wochen endlich mein


----------



## junkyjerk (2. Juli 2009)

@hypnokröte: hab in finale mein x.0-schaltwerk zerstört, nun kommt ein x.9 dran. meine syntacegriffe hab ich auch geschrottet, die kommen auch neu. dann noch neue bremse und gut ist. das mit deinem rahmen ist super, dann kanns ja endlich losgehen.


----------



## bax75 (3. Juli 2009)

@SKGT-Biker et al: Wie wärs am Sonntag mit einer langen Tour? Ich hätte mal Lust auf die Ulm-Allstars-Runde von jj. Hat jemand Lust oder einen besseren Vorschlag?


----------



## junkyjerk (3. Juli 2009)

@bax75: wenn ich nach der hochzeitsfeier am samstag wieder stehen kann, bin ich dabei.


----------



## enforce (3. Juli 2009)

Hi,

@bax75: Ich würde die Gelegenheit nutzten um mich vorzustellen

@jj: bitte den letzten freien Platz für mich reservieren. Ich werde dann wohl doch auf der 110er Strecke starten, da ich kurzfristig noch was organisieren kann.

Gruß Falk


----------



## junkyjerk (3. Juli 2009)

@enforce: wenn du noch einen startplatz ergattern kannst, dann sei der letzte freie platz der deine.

@all: sonntag bin ich dabei, mein bike ist wieder einsatzbereit.


----------



## bax75 (3. Juli 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @all: sonntag bin ich dabei, mein bike ist wieder einsatzbereit.



... und wann bist Du selbst wieder einsatzbereit?


----------



## junkyjerk (3. Juli 2009)

bax75 schrieb:


> ... und wann bist Du selbst wieder einsatzbereit?



wenn ich mich morgen nicht all zu sehr abschiesse, dann steh ich auch gerne schon ab 10uhr auf der matte. auspennen muss sein.


----------



## junkyjerk (4. Juli 2009)

@bayreuth-expeditionary-force: habe ein zimmer für 4 mann in der juhe bayreuth gebucht. hoffe, das ist so okay für euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlusslicht_ul (4. Juli 2009)

bax75 schrieb:


> @SKGT-Biker et al: Wie wärs am Sonntag mit einer langen Tour? Ich hätte mal Lust auf die Ulm-Allstars-Runde von jj. Hat jemand Lust oder einen besseren Vorschlag?


ich würde auch mitkommen und schauen wir mal wie weit ich mithalten kann....!! wann soll`s losgehen??

@all: ich würde heute einen kleinen Lautertal-Quickie machen und ggf. um 15.30 bei der Brücke vorbeischauen!! Ich denke es wird schon trocjen bleiben!?

@jj: gibt es schon Planungen bezüglich des Transfers nach Bayreuth?


----------



## dechfrax (4. Juli 2009)

bax75 schrieb:


> @SKGT-Biker et al: Wie wärs am Sonntag mit einer langen Tour? Ich hätte mal Lust auf die Ulm-Allstars-Runde von jj. Hat jemand Lust oder einen besseren Vorschlag?


Auja! Wann geht's wo los? Treffen wir uns wieder im Söflinger Klosterhof?


----------



## junkyjerk (4. Juli 2009)

@bayreuth-expeditionary-force: ich würde meine karre zur vefügung stellen, nen 4er träger hab ich ja. mark wird extra fahren, da er samstag abend nach würzburg startet. wann könt ihr denn am freitag los? ich könnte schon mittags rum.

@sonntagsbiker: war grad noch ne runde im lautertal unterwegs, die trails sind nicht so schlammig, wie ich es nach all dem regen erwartet hatte. allerdings sind sie sehr feucht und ziemlich rutschig, rekordzeiten stellt man zur zeit nicht auf bei den abfahrten.


----------



## bax75 (4. Juli 2009)

Also Morgen um 10Uhr im Söflinger Klosterhof. Wieder da wo wir uns letztes mal getroffen haben: Da wo die Blau in den Klosterhof hineinfliesst. verständlich?
Bisher an Board: jj, enforce, schlusslicht, medc, bax, <Kumpel von bax>, ...


----------



## DJT (4. Juli 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @bayreuth-expeditionary-force: ich würde meine karre zur vefügung stellen, nen 4er träger hab ich ja. mark wird extra fahren, da er samstag abend nach würzburg startet. wann könt ihr denn am freitag los? ich könnte schon mittags rum.




Wieviel sind's denn jetz die da hingekarrt werden müssen?
Würde da Jörg's Rutsche reichen? 
Ich könnte auch fahren, krieg halt nur zwei Räder rein, aber Gepäck hätt denk dazwischen noch einiges Platz

Grüße DJT 
(bayreuth-expeditionary-force-aussenstelle-unterallgäu)


----------



## Aitschie (4. Juli 2009)

Erster Traithlon überlebt... tut euch sowas nur im trainierten Zustand an!!!!! Letzte Woche kam unser sportlicher Leiter und sagte ich müsste für ein Landesligaergebnis der dritten Mann sein. OK, bin zwar schon länger nimmer geschwommen (seit nem Monat) und ewig net gelaufen (seit Februar) aber wenns nur ums ankommen geht.... 

Ergebnis: bester Schwimmer unseres Vereins, mit Abstand beste Radzeit (das kann ich ) und dann den gesamten Vorsprung beim Laufen verloren. Allein in einer Runde (5km) 9min. Und dabei richtig schön gelitten!!!!! :kotz:
Jetzt tun die Beinchen mal richtig schön weh, nichtmal ein 24h MTB-Rennen tut so weh!!!!

Ergebniszeit isdt ganz ok: 2:28:55 und immerhin 14. meiner Alterklasse (von 20)

@ Hebbe: beachte meine Signatur . Die Runde steht!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (4. Juli 2009)

@bayreuth-expeditionary-force: meine karre reicht für uns 3 locker, da kupfermark extra fährt und judith daheim bleibt, also keinerlei platzprobleme zu erwarten.

bleibt die frage des treffpunkts: ich kann euch entweder in ulm auflesen oder ihr kommt nach blaustein zu mir. djt müsste dann schlusslicht in ulm auflesen.

@aitschie: welche distanzen waren zu überwinden in den einzelnen disziplinen schwimmen, radeln und laufen?

@sonntagbiker: 10uhr treffpunkt im klosterhof geht klar. im moment bin ich noch nicht besoffen, werde wohl nüchtern bleiben und den fahrer heute abend spielen. bis morgen, ich freu mich schon auf euch...

*update* grad fängt´s zu regnen an, ich glaub, ich sattel heute doch um auf rennrad, wenn´s aufgehört hat zu schiffen. shit.


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (5. Juli 2009)

moin!!
 @sonntagsfahrer: in Anbetracht des etwas zweifelhaften Wetters werde ich  im trockenen Stübchen bleiben.....!!!
Vielleicht präsentiert sich der Nachmittag besser??


----------



## dechfrax (5. Juli 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> *update* grad fängt´s zu regnen an, ich glaub, ich sattel heute doch um auf rennrad, wenn´s aufgehört hat zu schiffen. shit.


Jepp, das sehe ich auch so. Ich denke mal, ich werde gegen 13:00 starten, wenn der Rest der Familie Mittagsschlaf macht.

Wo willst Du hinfahren?


----------



## Aitschie (5. Juli 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @aitschie: welche distanzen waren zu überwinden in den einzelnen disziplinen schwimmen, radeln und laufen



Klassisch: 1,5km schwimmen (in 26min, da liegt noch Potential... normalerweise schaff ich die in 23min) 40km Radfahren (inkl. Wechsel in 1h08) und 10km Laufen (in 55min, eine der schlechtesten Laufzeiten des gesamten Feldes )

Grad kommt übrigens der Ironman aus Frankfurt im Fernseher, die Leute sind mal krank.... Und: Triathleten sind die größten Technikfreaks überhaupt. Bei keinem MTB-Rennen siehst du so viel teures Material rumstehen. Aber schneller sind die Starter deswegen nicht: Macht schon Spaß, mit nem normalen RR ein Vollcarbon-Zeitfahrrad mit Scheibe und Aerolenker und stylischem Zeitfahrhelm zu verblasen


----------



## kupfermark (5. Juli 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Erster Traithlon überlebt... tut euch sowas nur im trainierten Zustand an!!!!!!



Diese Erkenntnis hatte ich letzte Woche auch 

Aber Glückwunsch zu der Zeit und Platzierung!

Deine Rad-Zeit ist ja echt der Hammer, war das mit oder ohne Windschatten? 

Für mich war schwimmen am härtesten, das hab ich dieses Jahr eigentlich gar nicht gemacht. Und längere Distanzen schon gar nicht.
Da gings mir wie Dir beim Laufen!


----------



## Aitschie (5. Juli 2009)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Deine Rad-Zeit ist ja echt der Hammer, war das mit oder ohne Windschatten?



Ohne!!! Laut Reglement 10m Abstand. Wobei 10m wohl sehr relativ zu sehen sind.....  

Bin selbst mal kurzzeitig hinter einem mit nem Abstand von 5m hergefahren (Gruppe mit 9 Leuten, dabei bis zu 3 nebeneinander (!!!!) auf einer Autofahrspur. Mit dem Gegenverkehr wollte ich dann doch nicht nÃ¤here Bekanntschaft machen) aber was da an Windschattenfahren veranstaltet wird ist nimmer feierlich!!! 

Edit: von euch hat nicht gerade einer n Rennrad fÃ¼r geringes Geld (runde 500â¬) abzugeben (oder kennt einen, dessen Schwester hat nen Schwager vom dem der Arbeitskollege....)???


----------



## dechfrax (5. Juli 2009)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> moin!!
> @sonntagsfahrer: in Anbetracht des etwas zweifelhaften Wetters werde ich  im trockenen Stübchen bleiben.....!!!
> Vielleicht präsentiert sich der Nachmittag besser??


Der Nachmittag war definitiv besser. Bin heute ab 13:00 das Lautertal bis zum Ende bei Machtolsheim und über Suppingen und Heroldstadt im Tiefental wieder zurück. War eine schöne Grundlagentour und ich bin glücklicherweise trocken geblieben.
Die Tour dauert grade mal 2.5h und ist auch gut als Familientour mit Fahrradanhänger zu fahren.


----------



## wurmspecht (8. Juli 2009)

Die zwei Bikeparker axx und carmin sind mit ihrer bremsenden Nachhut auch wieder von Morzine zurück , hatten wohl mehr Glück mit dem Wetter als Ihr in Ulm.


----------



## carmin (8. Juli 2009)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> bremsende Nachhut


vielleicht hätten wir das Bremsen tatsächlich mal lassen sollen, dann hätte sowas wie der Pleney-DH...
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqDE_pTMmdg"]YouTube - Morzine - Pleney DH[/ame]
... auch in 3:52 geklappt ;-)  Ich guck das mit offenem Mund an.  Aber heile ankommen ist auch was wert.


----------



## Flow-Rida (8. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

@bax75: hab mal ne Frage an: Was ist die Ulm-Allstars-Runde von jj? Wäre dankbar für eine kurze Beschreibung.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (9. Juli 2009)

Hallo, will mich auch mal wieder melden 

Portes du Soleil war echt saugeil 

@haibike-racer: das ist die Runde, die fast alle Blautal, Blaubeurer, Schelklinger Lautertaler Trails kombiniert und mit der man auf >2000hm kommt.


----------



## Flow-Rida (9. Juli 2009)

Danke axx,

gibt es vielleicht doch eine genauere Beschreibung ?!?!

Würde die Tour gern mal fahren.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## junkyjerk (9. Juli 2009)

@haibike-racer: wie soll ich dir ne 100km+ runde mit 2300hm beschreiben? ich hatte mal nen track, mal schauen, ob ich den finde.


----------



## MilanL (10. Juli 2009)

Hi,
wenn alles klappt sollte ich morgen abend wieder in Ulm sein. Am Sonntag hätte ich Lust auf eine Allgäu tour (Umgebung von Oberstaufen/Immenstadt ). Kommt jemand mit? 

Gruss,
Milan


----------



## axx (11. Juli 2009)

Hi Milan!

ich hätte Lust. Hast du schon einen Plan? Um wieviel Uhr solls losgehen?


----------



## chickenway-user (11. Juli 2009)

Ich bin auch wieder da und hätte auch Lust...

Allerdings werd ich wohl erstmal eher auf einer kleineren Tour schauen was mein Knie so sagt... Vielleicht kriegt es auch noch ne Woche Ruhe.

Euch jedenfalls viel Spaß! Bringt Fotos mit!


----------



## dechfrax (11. Juli 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Und weils grad ehh schon so gut läuft beim Radeln hab ich noch nen Auto kaputt gemacht (wer bremst verliert). Der Kerl hat meine Vorfahrt missachtet. Ich bin über die Motorhaube gepurzelt und wurde nach vorne auf die Straße befördert.


So, gestern hat's dann mal mich erwischt. Eine Dame kam in Söflingen rückwärts ausgeparkt und hat mich nicht gesehen. Anschliessend habe ich erst mal ihr Heck touchiert und bin dann noch gegen ein entgegenkommendes Auto geflogen (das gottseidank grad zum Einparken angehalten hatte). Wie immer auf die Hüfte geflogen, die rechte Hand hat auch was abgekriegt.


----------



## wurmspecht (11. Juli 2009)

@medc17: Hört sich ja böse an, gute Besserung, hoffentlich wird das schnell wieder.

Hätte morgen auch Bock aufs Allgäu, habe nur ein Zeitproblem und kann wahrscheinlich nicht den ganzen Tag weg. Viel Spaß Euch schon mal !!!!


----------



## Aitschie (11. Juli 2009)

Kleiner Zwischenbericht aus Bayreuth: gestern kamen Mark, Jörg und Hebbe gut in BT an, wir sind zum Essen im Herzogkeller gewesen und haben einen sehr gemütlichen Abend verbracht. 

Heute dann ne schöne Tour mit noch besseren Bildern, die es gibt, sobald se übertragen sind und wir gegessen und das erste Bier verdrückt haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurmspecht (12. Juli 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Kleiner Zwischenbericht aus Bayreuth: gestern kamen Mark, Jörg und Hebbe gut in BT an, wir sind zum Essen im Herzogkeller gewesen und haben einen sehr gemütlichen Abend verbracht.



Viel Spaß! Was ist denn mit Dir, schlusslischt_UL, Du wolltest doch mit nach Bayreuth???


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (12. Juli 2009)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Viel Spaß! Was ist denn mit Dir, schlusslischt_UL, Du wolltest doch mit nach Bayreuth???



Habe es zeitlich leider nicht mehr gepackt, da ich am Freitag noch bis in den Nachmittag hinein eine Schulung hatte und morgen für eine Woche in MD auf Dienstreise bin. 

@medc17:Gute Besserung und sei froh solange du nichts gebrochen hast...ist schon sehr ärgerlich!!!  

@all: hat im Sept. bzw. Okt. jemand eine Bikewoche z.B. Finale oder so geplant?? Ich habe noch ein paar Urlaubstage zu verplanen...!!


----------



## enforce (12. Juli 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde,

@SKGT-Teilnehmer - Ich habe mir noch einen Platz auf der 110'er Runde sichern können. Wie sehen jetzt die weiteren Planungen aus? Abfahr, Unterkunft, Fahrgemeinschaften?

Gruß Falk


----------



## junkyjerk (12. Juli 2009)

so, sind wieder in ulm angekommen, ein selten cooles wochenende in bayreuth liegt hinter uns. tage voller super trails, lecker essen (danke nochmal an claudi) und gutem bier. also danke an die bayreuther mtb-gemeinde!! 

@aitschie: bilder hochladen, bitte schnell.

@enforce: pm an mich mit emailadresse für mehr infos.


----------



## DJT (12. Juli 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> so, sind wieder in ulm angekommen, ein selten cooles wochenende in bayreuth liegt hinter uns. tage voller super trails, lecker essen (danke nochmal an claudi) und gutem bier. also danke an die bayreuther mtb-gemeinde!!




Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen! 
War echt eine super Sache! Können wir gern bei gutem Wetter mal Wiederholen


----------



## dechfrax (12. Juli 2009)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> @medc17:Gute Besserung und sei froh solange du nichts gebrochen hast...ist schon sehr ärgerlich!!!


Jepp, ich bin auch froh. Die Technik hat's auch heil überstanden ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (13. Juli 2009)

Erste Bilder vom Samstag

Bild 1: am Samstag morgen bei Sebastian in Weidenberg. 7 Biker (v.l.: Jörg, Hebbe, Martin, Mark, Steffi, Micha und Sebastian machen sich auf den Weg. Das Wetter: feucht, aber die Prognosen sind gut!!!

Bild 2: Sebastians Heimattrail oberhalb von Weidenberg, von Jörg unter die Stollen genommen. Schmal und immer an der Hangkante entlang. Vom Weg abkommen wäre schlecht...

Bild 3: von der Gänskopfhütte (wo es einen der besten Kuchen gibt, leider waren wir um 10Uhr etwas zu früh dran) geht es auf einem super Trail wieder Richtung Tal. Die feuchten Wurzeln erfordern ein Mindestmaß an Aufmerksamkeit.

Bild 4: Canyon-Feeling an Bocksgraben. Von dort zieht sich der Weg lang und steil auf den Ochsenkopf

Bild 5: Hebbe an einer der zahlreichen Schlüsselstellen im Nusshardt. Micha nimmt eine Gesteinsprobe mit... blutige Waden und eine riesen Delle im Unterrohr sind die Folge. Übrigens: der Kasten Bier für die Erstbefahrung des Streckenabschnitts Schneeberg-Seehaus ohne Fussabsetzen steht trotz aller gegenteiligen Ankündigungen von Hebbe, Mark und Jörg immer noch aus  

Danach Mittagspause am Seehaus...


----------



## Aitschie (13. Juli 2009)

Zweite Bilderserie, auch Samstag....

Bild 1: nachdem ich eine Bodenprobe nach dem Seehaus genommen habe (abgerissene Federwegsverstellung - dann halt nur noch mit 120mm...) nächster Defekt: Durchschlag an Jörgs Hinterrad, der aber schnell repariert werden kann. Danach kann der Fleckl-DH genossen werden. Die Original-DH-Strecke haben wir uns gespart

Bild 2: Hebbe an der Hellen Glocke. Da kam dann wie man auch am vorherigen Bild sieht die Sonne raus. 

Bild 3: wieder Hebbe, diesmal allerdings am S-Weg. Relativ einfacher Trail, aber bisschen muss man auf die Linie achten, sonst biste schnell im in den Büschen. 

Bild 4+5: Kleine Spielerei am Bergwerksstollen


----------



## Aitschie (13. Juli 2009)

Dritte Bilderserie, immer noch Samstag 

Bild 1+2: "and then we found this Jump!" Mark und Sebastian machen Airtime

Bild 3+4: Mark und Micha auf dem Rückweg nach Bayreuth

Bild 5: Hebbe-Airways erbittet Landeerlaubnis


----------



## Aitschie (13. Juli 2009)

Endlich Sonntag 

Da war ich fotografierfaul (Sa 130 Bilder, So nur noch 29...), aber wir nicht weniger bikefaul. 47km und 1010hömes am Ende

Bild 1: Jörg an einer Stufe am Buchstein

Bild 2: Sebastian beim Fliegen

Bild 3-5: Am Siegesturm werden zum letzten Mal die Räder durch die Luft befördert. Zuvor waren wir auf der Theta und haben uns mal wieder bei lecker Essen und bestem Bier die Ranzen vollgeschlagen....

Das Fazit: Sorry an alle die nicht dabei waren ihr habt echt was verpasst   
Viele unterschiedliche Trails (wobei für jeden Geschmack was dabei war) denn die rund 3.400hm in zwei Tagen müssen ja vernichtet werden, viel Airtime, gutes Essen und gutes Bier (willkommen in Bierfranken) und eine super-harmonische Truppe!!!!
Und das Wichtigste: ihr habt - mangels Zeit - noch nicht mal alles gesehen  Es bleibt daher noch Platz für weitere Besuche....


----------



## junkyjerk (13. Juli 2009)

@aitschie: nun aber fix alle bilder gepackt und bei rapidshare hochgeladen, ich will die endlich haben


----------



## bax75 (13. Juli 2009)

Hallo!

@medc: Gute Besserung! Wirst Du denn am Samstag trotzdem mit nach Bad Goisern fahren?

@aitschie: Tolle Fotos! 

@SKGT-Fahrer et al: Wie wäre es mit einer lockeren Runde am Mittwoch als Trainingsabschluss?


----------



## wurmspecht (13. Juli 2009)

Da hattet Ihr den Bildern nach wohl klasse Tage in Bayreuth 

Viel Glück Euch Salzkammergütern schon mal, schaffe es wohl nicht mehr groß ins Forum bis zum Wochenende. Kommt ja wieder alle heile heim !!!!


----------



## Aitschie (13. Juli 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @aitschie: nun aber fix alle bilder gepackt und bei rapidshare hochgeladen, ich will die endlich haben



Gepackt, und bereit zum laden aber leider bricht er bei mir immer wieder ab


----------



## DJT (13. Juli 2009)

Wenn der Aitschie dabei ist gibt's einfach immer tolle Bilder 



Aitschie schrieb:


> ... aber bisschen muss man auf die Linie achten, ......



... was wir bei dem guten Essen und dem Bier widerum nicht getan haben


----------



## HypnoKröte (13. Juli 2009)

Neue Bremse Jörg ? 

PS: Wirklich schöne Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (13. Juli 2009)

Nachdem es bei mir zum vierten (!!!!) Mal nicht mit dem hochladen auf Rapidshare funktioniert hat versucht Sebastian es heut noch mal..... Ansonsten hat Hebbe die gesamten Bilder und Sebastian könnte sie euch auf nem Stick zur SKGT mitbringen...
Edit: ich habe mir jetzt wieder Picasa geholt, dort stehen zumindest schonmal die Bilder vom Sonntag. Samstag lädt, dauert aber noch....

@Mark: brauchst mir die Pumpe nicht schicken, wenn ihr Seb nächstes WE in Österreich trefft. Der hat nen Startplatz für die 100er-Strecke ergattert.


----------



## MilanL (13. Juli 2009)

axx schrieb:


> Hi Milan!
> 
> ich hätte Lust. Hast du schon einen Plan? Um wieviel Uhr solls losgehen?


@Axx,
sorry, dass ich mich nicht gemeldet habe. Ich hab am Samstag frueh ins Forum nachgeschaut und hab keine Reaktion gesehen. Dann bin ich Richtung Deutschland gefahren. Mein Bruder hat mich in Oestereich ueberedet zuerst nach Italien zu fahren (unsere Schwester zu besuchen und eine Bergwandertour zu machen) und dann nach Ulm...leider meine Handy Batterie war auch leer. 
@bax75


> @SKGT-Fahrer et al: Wie wäre es mit einer lockeren Runde am Mittwoch als Trainingsabschluss?


ich bin dabei


----------



## dasew (13. Juli 2009)

Servus,


kann mich den vorherigen Meinungen nur anschließen, das Wochenende hat wirklich Laune gemacht. Wenn ihr das nächste Mal vorbeikommt gibts wieder ein paar neue Trails 


Zu den Bildern: Ich  bin gerade dabei sie hochzuladen, den Link gibts dann, wenn das fertig ist.

Zur Salzkammergutrophy: Mittlerweile ists zu 90 % sicher, dass ich mitfahren werde, wer von euch ist denn mit dabei?


Grüße

Sebastian


----------



## dechfrax (14. Juli 2009)

bax75 schrieb:


> @medc: Gute Besserung! Wirst Du denn am Samstag trotzdem mit nach Bad Goisern fahren?


Auf jeden Fall! Ich hab' die Form meines Lebens, da kommt's auf ein paar Druckstellen mehr oder weniger nicht an ...  
Hoffentlich reichen 7000Hm aus, um mich richtig auszutoben



bax75 schrieb:


> @SKGT-Fahrer et al: Wie wäre es mit einer lockeren Runde am Mittwoch als Trainingsabschluss?


Ich bin dafür!


----------



## axx (14. Juli 2009)

Ich wünsch euch viel Erfolg bei der Trophy 
wurmspecht, carmin, Tom und ich verabschieden uns erstmal in unseren Westalpencross... der letzte Urlaub ist ja schließlich schon wieder eine Woche her


----------



## Aitschie (14. Juli 2009)

axx schrieb:


> wurmspecht, carmin, Tom und ich verabschieden uns erstmal in unseren Westalpencross... der letzte Urlaub ist ja schließlich schon wieder eine Woche her





Will auch...... viel Spaß!!!!


----------



## Treeman (14. Juli 2009)

medc17 schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall! Ich hab' die Form meines Lebens, da kommt's auf ein paar Druckstellen mehr oder weniger nicht an ...
> Hoffentlich reichen 7000Hm aus, um mich richtig auszutoben



Mhh..hört sich verdammt optimistisch an  ich fühl mich eigentlich auch richtig gut, 
bin mir aber ganz sicher, dass die 7000HM ausreichen werden um mich wieder
etwas auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückzuholen

Freu mich total auf's WE!
Bis dann,
Hannes


----------



## bax75 (14. Juli 2009)

medc17 schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall! Ich hab' die Form meines Lebens





Treeman schrieb:


> ich fühl mich eigentlich auch richtig gut,



Ihr macht mir Angst!


----------



## chickenway-user (14. Juli 2009)

Treeman schrieb:


> Mhh..hört sich verdammt optimistisch an  ich fühl mich eigentlich auch richtig gut,
> bin mir aber ganz sicher, dass die 7000HM ausreichen werden um mich wieder
> etwas auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückzuholen
> 
> ...



Irgendwie hätte ich da auch grad Lust drauf, auf die 7000hm... Ich glaub wenn ich nächstes Jahr auch so fit bin wie dieses versuch ich das mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (14. Juli 2009)

Ich bin am Mittwoch auch dabei. 

Freu mich auch aufs WE. Ob die "Vorbereitung" diesmal auch gereicht hat, wird sich zeigen..

@aitschie: Hab die Pumpe trotzdem abgeschickt. Dann muß ich am WE schon nicht mehr dran denken.


----------



## MilanL (14. Juli 2009)

bax75 schrieb:


> @SKGT-Fahrer et al: Wie wäre es mit einer lockeren Runde am Mittwoch als Trainingsabschluss?


Wann und wo treffen wir uns?

@wurmspecht, carmin, Tom: wuensche gutes Wetter und schoene Trails


----------



## enforce (14. Juli 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde,

muss leider meinen Einsatz bei der skgt wieder zurück ziehen. Mein Arbeitgeber hat mir heute ein one-way-ticket nach asien aufs Auge gedrückt. Steige schon morgen in den Flieger und bin dann für min 3 Wochen abstinent. Sorry. 
Werde aber danach vermehrt an euren Aktivitäten teilnehmen.

Braucht noch jemand einen Startplatz für die 110km-Runde? Wenn ja, dann bis morgen früh melden, ansonsten gebe ich ihn offiziell zurück.

Gruß Falk


----------



## Aitschie (15. Juli 2009)

enforce schrieb:


> Braucht noch jemand einen Startplatz für die 110km-Runde? Wenn ja, dann bis morgen früh melden, ansonsten gebe ich ihn offiziell zurück.



Interesse wäre da gewesen, leider hab ich mich gestern vormittag für n anderes Rennen am WE gemeldet. Aber bei den Wetterprognosen wünsche ich euch mal viel Spaß.... Regenschauer und 11-16° *brrr*. Mein Rennen ist zum Glück nach ner Stunde vorbei!

Noch ein letzter Nachtrag zum vergangenen WE: die Bilder vom Samstag sind jetzt auch online; Link


----------



## bax75 (15. Juli 2009)

Also:

Wo: 19Uhr Brücke
Wer: bisher kupfermark, milanl und bax75
Was: Schotter-Runde um die bereits geputzten Bikes nicht wieder komplett ein zu sauen.
Wie: Total entspannt


----------



## junkyjerk (16. Juli 2009)

@medc17: hab grad gesehen, dass du dich auch auf der langstrecke angemeldet, bzw. umgemeldet hast. super, dann sind wir ja schon 4 bekloppte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (18. Juli 2009)

Wer ist den eigentlich noch in Ulm oder hier im Forum???  Sonst wird das hier so ne Alleinunterhaltung, aber gut, dann fang ich mal an.... 

Zumindest an den Start sind unsere Verrückten von der Langstrecke gegangen. Bei der ersten Messstelle (km22) liegt Jörg mit 1sec vor Mark, dicht dahinter mit 10sec Andreas, der von Hannes gejagt wird...  10% der Strecke haben sie da schon im Sack!!!!
In Plätzen macht das 247 bis 348 (ein Belgier hat sich zwischenrein geschmuggelt...)

Bei km48 liegen allle in einem Abstand von 4sec.... Respekt meine Herren!!!

Endweder hängen die mit ihren Resultaten erheblich hinterher oder die diesjährige Ausfallquote ist extrem.....


----------



## gasman (18. Juli 2009)

fährt morgen irgendjemand, mit irgendeinem rad hier in der gegend irgendwohin?
war schon lange nicht mehr auf dem rad gesessen, aber hätte lust auf ne runde. schaue am späten abend noch mal rein


----------



## panzer-oddo (18. Juli 2009)

Hallo Ulmer,

wie ich gelesen habe, führen euch eure Touren manchmal bis ins Schmiechtal. Am oberen Ende des Schmiechtals liegt Mehrstetten, da findet am 31.07.09 der 1.Mehrstetter SauHeld-Cup (der Name bezieht sich auf ein Gewann) statt, das ist ein "kleines" 2-Stunden-Teamrennen für 2er-Teams, wofür ich hier (unverschämterweise) mal ein bisschen Werbung mache. Vielleicht ist es für einige von Euch gerade die richtige Beschäftigung für einen Freitagabend...

Ausschreibung, Streckenbeschreibung, Streckenprofil und einen Flyer der Veranstaltung findet ihr auf http://wsv-mehrstetten.de unter´Downloads´. 

Wir würden uns sehr freuen, ein paar von Euch begrüßen zu dürfen!

Grüße von der Alb,

ali


----------



## dechfrax (18. Juli 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Endweder hängen die mit ihren Resultaten erheblich hinterher oder die diesjährige Ausfallquote ist extrem.....


Die Ausfallquote war sagenwirmal so um die 100% ... Die Strecken A und B wurden um 11:45 abgebrochen, nachdem es um 11:00 in Gosau angefangen hat zu schneien guckst Du hier
Nur die kürzeren Strecken wurden noch beendet und so kommt es das Meli dieses Jahr als einzige von uns gefinished hat! Glückwunsch und Hut ab!


----------



## kupfermark (19. Juli 2009)

Bin so froh, daß es abgebrochen wurde. Meine Fingerkuppen sind jetzt noch taub und das hier wäre danach noch gekommen:







Und das mit durchnässten Sommerklamotten. Da verzichte ich doch gern mal auf das Finisher-Shirt.


----------



## DJT (19. Juli 2009)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Bin so froh, daß es abgebrochen wurde. Meine Fingerkuppen sind jetzt noch taub und das hier wäre danach noch gekommen:
> 
> Und das mit durchnässten Sommerklamotten. Da verzichte ich doch gern mal auf das Finisher-Shirt.





Auch ohne "Finisher" Hut ab für die erbrachte Leistung 
wir fahren morgen ins Ötztal, hoffe da kann man bissl besser fahren 

Bis hoffentlich bald mal wieder !


----------



## chickenway-user (19. Juli 2009)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Bin so froh, daß es abgebrochen wurde. Meine Fingerkuppen sind jetzt noch taub und das hier wäre danach noch gekommen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*******, geil... Gut dass ich das meinem Knie nicht zugetraut hab. Wie hoch ist das?


----------



## Aitschie (19. Juli 2009)

Dann hat mich meine "innere Stimme" ja doch nicht getäuscht. Da bin ich ja froh, dass ihr wenigstens alle ohne Schaden an Bike und viel Wichtiger Gesundheit wieder ins Tal gekommen seid.

Heute dann nochmal Daumendrücken dass alles gut geht, ein Freund von mir nimmt am Zugspitzlauf teil...


----------



## kupfermark (19. Juli 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> *******, geil... Gut dass ich das meinem Knie nicht zugetraut hab. Wie hoch ist das?



Ab 1000m ist der Schnee liegengeblieben und es wäre noch auf 1500 hochgegangen. Wo genau das Bild aufgenommen wurde, weiß ich nicht.

@aitschie: Zugspitzlauf müsste ja besser sein. Zum einen soll das Wetter heute besser sein, zum anderen machen die ja wohl kaum den selben Fehler zweimal.


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (19. Juli 2009)

ja is schon Weihnachten und  zum Snowboarden reicht es wohl nicht.........mein Respekt für die Salzkammergut-Trophy- Fahrer....ist schon heftig, wenn es hier in den Bergen schneit und zur gleichen Zeit  die Leute momentan in GR  bei 40°C im Schatten "bruzeln".....
Ist eigentlich morgen jemand beim Nabada am Start??
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilanL (19. Juli 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> Auch ohne "Finisher" Hut ab für die erbrachte Leistung
> wir fahren morgen ins Ötztal, hoffe da kann man bissl besser fahren
> 
> Bis hoffentlich bald mal wieder !



doch einen Finisher hatten wir in unserer Gruppe: lady_eve auf der C Strecke. Bei so einem misstwetter war's unglaubliche Leistung

Blitzen, donnern, regnen und schneien habe ich schon in den Bergen erlebt aber sicher nicht bei radfahren. Die Abfahrten waren fur mich ein echtes Alptraum.


----------



## Lady_Eve (19. Juli 2009)

Danke für die Loorbeeren, aber die Strecke war ja noch überschaubar. Und als Frau ist man eiskalte Hände ohne Gefühl und taube Zehen ja irgendwie gewöhnt...


----------



## dasew (19. Juli 2009)

hat etwas gedauert...

http://rapidshare.com/files/257665948/2009-07-11_Ulmer_Wochenende2.rar.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/257665945/2009-07-11_Ulmer_Wochenende.rar.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/257682278/2009-07-11_Ulmer_Wochenende3.rar.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/257682281/Sonntag.rar.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/257693288/Ulmer_in_Oberfranken-Wochenende.rar.html


----------



## chickenway-user (20. Juli 2009)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich morgen jemand beim Nabada am Start??
> Grüße



Grad mein Boot gebaut...


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (20. Juli 2009)

@chickenway user: ...... echt herrlich das Teil   und wie war die Jungfernfahrt.....??


----------



## chickenway-user (21. Juli 2009)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> @chickenway user: ...... echt herrlich das Teil   und wie war die Jungfernfahrt.....??



Anfangs ganz cool, ein wenig wacklig, aber es schwamm. Ganz gut eigentlich. Auch nach ein paar Wasserattacken ging es noch. Dann meinte jedoch irgendsoein Depp mich zum Kentern bringen zu müssen woraufhin es vollgelaufen ist und dann auch keine Stabilität mehr hatte... Immerhin, 500m geschafft (und ohne den Dödel hätte ich es wohl mutwillig versenken oder wieder heimtragen müssen). 
Dann in ein befreundetes Boot umgestiegen und noch ein paar Meter weiter wurd mir dann die Brille aus dem Gesicht geschossen. Auch versenkt.

Und die Musik war auch eher Mist heut abend dann. Der Gruppenzwang hat mich gezwungen Loona zu hören, aber auch sonst... Das war letztes Jahr doch besser.


----------



## nrsTomNU (21. Juli 2009)

das wetter sieht heute gut aus.
wer hätte lust+zeit auf eine runde heute,
ca. ab 18.00 an bekannter brücke

So long
Thomas


----------



## dechfrax (21. Juli 2009)

nrsTomNU schrieb:


> das wetter sieht heute gut aus.
> wer hätte lust+zeit auf eine runde heute,
> ca. ab 18.00 an bekannter brücke
> 
> ...


Hm, heute wird's wohl nix mehr. Morgen vormittag oder nachmittag hätte ich Zeit (muss noch Überstunden abfeiern) ...


----------



## kupfermark (21. Juli 2009)

Morgen später Nachmittag/früher Abend würde bei mir auch passen, allerdings sind vereinzelt Schauer und Gewitter angesagt und mein Bedarf an Regenfahrten ist zur Zeit ausreichend gedeckt. Mal schaun wies wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlusslicht_ul (21. Juli 2009)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Morgen später Nachmittag/früher Abend würde bei mir auch passen, allerdings sind vereinzelt Schauer und Gewitter angesagt und mein Bedarf an Regenfahrten ist zur Zeit ausreichend gedeckt. Mal schaun wies wird.



Also wenn 19.00 für die Interessierten auch recht wäre und sofern es trocken ist bzw. bleibt, bin ich auch dabei!!! Ich denke früher ist etwas gewagt, denn gelinde ausgedrückt soll es morgen sportlich warm werden......
Grüße


----------



## junkyjerk (21. Juli 2009)

morgen wäre ich auch für ne ausfahrt zu haben, am späten nachmittag am liebsten. regen ist mir mittlerweile egal, hauptsache es ist warm.


----------



## chickenway-user (22. Juli 2009)

ähh, ja, ich bin wohl dabei... Seit der Gardaseefahrt und dem 24h-Rennen war ich nicht mehr anständig biken. Wird mal wieder Zeit...


----------



## bax75 (22. Juli 2009)

Wollte eigentlich eine RR-Runde fahren, aber wenn so viel Prominenz am Start ist werde ich wohl auch mitkommen 

Also dann bis 19 Uhr an der Brücke.


----------



## junkyjerk (22. Juli 2009)

würde einen anderen startpunkt und zeitpunkt vorschlagen, wenn´s recht ist natürlich. 18uhr an der litfasssäule ortseingang blaustein und dann ne verlängerte lautertalrunde.


----------



## bax75 (22. Juli 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> würde einen anderen startpunkt und zeitpunkt vorschlagen, wenn´s recht ist natürlich. 18uhr an der litfasssäule ortseingang blaustein und dann ne verlängerte lautertalrunde.



Ist für mich auch OK.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlusslicht_ul (22. Juli 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> würde einen anderen startpunkt und zeitpunkt vorschlagen, wenn´s recht ist natürlich. 18uhr an der litfasssäule ortseingang blaustein und dann ne verlängerte lautertalrunde.


....ist für mich leider ein bissl knapp!! Wäre 18.30 ein Kompromiss!?


----------



## junkyjerk (22. Juli 2009)

@schlusslicht: dann komm halt 18:30 an die brücke beim bahnübergang herrlingen oder an den bahnhof herrlingen. dort lesen wir dich dann unterwegs auf.


----------



## chickenway-user (22. Juli 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> würde einen anderen startpunkt und zeitpunkt vorschlagen, wenn´s recht ist natürlich. 18uhr an der litfasssäule ortseingang blaustein und dann ne verlängerte lautertalrunde.



Welche Litfasssäule ist das denn? Bzw. wo genau steht sie?


----------



## 4mate (22. Juli 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Welche Litfasssäule ist das denn? Bzw. wo genau steht sie?


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=136186&page=278


----------



## junkyjerk (22. Juli 2009)

litfassäule ortseingang blaustein aus richtung ulm kommend an der b28.


----------



## MGN (23. Juli 2009)

rofl hätt ich gewusst dass du das bist hätte ich dich auch abgeknipst chicken


----------



## MilanL (23. Juli 2009)

Ich mochte am Sonntag ins Allgäu zum bergwandern oder radfahren fahren.
Kommt jemand mit?


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (23. Juli 2009)

MilanL schrieb:


> Ich mochte am Sonntag ins Allgäu zum bergwandern oder radfahren fahren.
> Kommt jemand mit?


Was hast du den so als Höhenmeter anvisiert und wo soll `s hingehen??


----------



## MilanL (24. Juli 2009)

so ungefähr 2000hm, hab keinen genauen Plan. Vieleicht Umbgebung von Oberstaufen (Deneberg, Salmalser Hohe).. ich bin offen fur jeden Vorschlag.


----------



## chickenway-user (25. Juli 2009)

Lust hätte ich ja schon... Mal Singlespeeden in den Alpen ausprobieren.

Aber ich weiss noch nicht so richtig. Wie soll denn das Wetter werden?



Ich war ja gestern Abend nochmal radeln. Das war schon geil schlammig. Hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Aber die ganzen Brennesseln hingen nass im Weg. Das hat fast 24h gejuckt. Beide Arme und Beine von oben bis unten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (25. Juli 2009)

Ich bin evtl. auch mit von der Partie.
Wie wär's mal mit Grünten?
(aber nicht mitm Singlespeeder )

Grüße DJT

@Milan: Salmaser Höhe ist um diese Zeit nix, da die ganzen Kuhgatter zu sind und alle paar Meter wieder absteigen mußt


----------



## MilanL (25. Juli 2009)

Grunten is auch ok. ich fahre mit dem Zug um 7.00 aus Ulm. Bitte gibt mir noch heute bescheid, ob jemand wirklich mitkommt. Wenn keiner, dann gehe ich bergwandern(Rubihorn). 

Gruss,
Milan


----------



## wurmspecht (25. Juli 2009)

Viel Spaß Euch morgen im Allgäu, werde dem Rennrad den Vorzug einräumen, das braucht auch mal wieder Auslauf. 
Boah, cwu, meine Hochachtung, wenn Du mit dem Singlespeed den Grünten hochkommst , in Kombination mit der angesagten Hitze dürfte das eine Herausforderung im doppelten Sinne sein


----------



## axx (25. Juli 2009)

So, die Westalpencrosser melden sich auch wieder zurück 
Wir hatten nicht nur absolut geile Trails, sondern auch mächtig Glück mit dem Wetter. Keinen Tropfen Regen, und fast immer perfekter Sonnenschein  Fotos werden demnächst nachgeliefert.

@skgt-Fahrer: Das ist ja wirklich schade, dass das Wetter bei euch nicht mitgespielt hat  war schon so gespannt auf euer abschneiden.

@Allgäu-Fahrer: Morgen brauch ich erstmal einen Ruhetag. Evtl. eine entspannte RR-Runde. Aber Allgäu muss demnächst auch mal sein. Ich hab die kommende Wochen noch frei, vielleicht klappt ja was unter der Woche, oder dann am WoE?

Grüße,
axx


----------



## DJT (25. Juli 2009)

Also, der chickenway-user und ich sind morgen mit dabei 
Spricht was dagegen evtl. einen Zug später zu nehmen?
(ich steig dann in MM zu)
Wie läuft's eigentlich jetz mit den Bikes auf der Strecke? Frei oder nicht?

Viele Grüße
DJT

@axx: ich hab kommende Woche auch frei, vllt. klappt ja mal was kurzfristiges


----------



## MilanL (25. Juli 2009)

meinst du den Zug um 7:58 (MM um 8:40)? fur mich ist auch OK. 
Ich denke aus Ulm muss man fur die Bikes bezahlen. Wie ist es wenn du aus MM fahrst, weiss ich nicht. 
@CWU: wir konnen uns am Seiteneingang des Hauptbahnhofes treffen so um 7:45...
Meine Handynummer ist in Profile
@wurmspecht,axx: freue mich schon auf die Photos


----------



## carmin (25. Juli 2009)

Schnöö im Juli auf 800 m   Wasn Gegensatz, nachdem wir gestern dort, wo die Alpen ins Meer abtauchen, noch regelrecht gebrutzelt wurden...  Wobei, Schnee lag ja auch immer wieder im Weg.  Mannmannmann, das werd ich nie vergessen: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/1762840


----------



## DJT (25. Juli 2009)

MilanL schrieb:


> meinst du den Zug um 7:58 (MM um 8:40)? fur mich ist auch OK.
> Ich denke aus Ulm muss man fur die Bikes bezahlen. Wie ist es wenn du aus MM fahrst, weiss ich nicht.
> @CWU: wir konnen uns am Seiteneingang des Hauptbahnhofes treffen so um 7:45...
> Meine Handynummer ist in Profile
> @wurmspecht,axx: freue mich schon auf die Photos



Jep, den mein ich.
Wie's aussieht kommen wir wohl um die 4,50 Biketicket nicht drumrum.
Kauft ihr dann ein Bayernticket für uns drei? Dann muß ich nur noch ein Biketicket lösen


----------



## MilanL (25. Juli 2009)

ja, den Bayernticket kaufen wir. hmm, ich wusste nicht dass der Biketicket schon 4.50e kostet. Dann bis morgen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (25. Juli 2009)

Ahh, Mist, vergessen bei der Bank vorbeizufahren, nix mehr zum Essen im Haus und das Radl ist auch noch teilweise platt... Wenigstens der Hosenknopf ist für morgen schon wieder angnäht. 

Also optimale Vorraussetzungen. Eigentlich hätte ich ja schonmal Bock auf Singlespeed in den Alpen auszuprobieren. Ist das Ding nur arg steil oder brutal steil? (Das war eine rhetorische Frage, ich schau wohl ehh nicht mehr rein...) Andrerseits, das Nicolai steht auch schon seit ein paar Tagen nur noch rum...
Ich glaub ich mach das morgen früh einfach spontan...


----------



## kommando99 (26. Juli 2009)

Wären morgen/heute nicht die Finale der Tennis-Stadtmeisterschaft würde ich auch mal wieder mitkommen. Nicht dass ich spielen würde (irgendwie ging meine Anmeldung verloren -.-"), aber es wird wohl sehr gutes Tennis zu sehen geben - noch dazu für lau und im Heimverein :x


----------



## wurmspecht (26. Juli 2009)

axx schrieb:


> So, die Westalpencrosser melden sich auch wieder zurück


Anbei mal ein kleiner Vorgeschmack...
@skgt-Fahrer: 
ja, das ist echt bedauerlich, weil wir ja elle hier mitgefiebert haben.


----------



## chickenway-user (26. Juli 2009)

Wir habens überlebt. Mit dem Singlespeeder schieb ich glaub ich noch mehr als mit dem Nicolai, wenns steil wird. Und ich bin schön braun geworden 

Achja, trotz viel tragen (neben dem schieben...) wars ne geile Tour!


----------



## DJT (26. Juli 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Achja, trotz viel tragen (neben dem schieben...) wars ne geile Tour!



Joh, war ne tolle Tour inkl. Entdeckungstrails!



chickenway-user schrieb:


> Und ich bin schön braun geworden



...im wahrsten sinne des Wortes 
.. und dann im Zug noch an mein Bike gelehnt und dreggich gemacht 

Viele Grüße
DJT


----------



## MilanL (26. Juli 2009)

ja, eine super Tour. An einem Tag bergwandern und radfahren, dass macht man nicht jeden Tag  Nur die Technik bei den Abfahrten muss ich noch viel viel üben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (27. Juli 2009)

Da gings nauf:










Und wieder runter:


----------



## kekaya (27. Juli 2009)

axx schrieb:


> So, die Westalpencrosser melden sich auch wieder zurück
> Wir hatten nicht nur absolut geile Trails, sondern auch mächtig Glück mit dem Wetter. Keinen Tropfen Regen, und fast immer perfekter Sonnenschein  Fotos werden demnächst nachgeliefert.


Hi, axx!
Bin schon mal gespannt. 
Warn grad 4 Tage im Wallis (Aosta bis Visp ueber Fenetre de Durand - Verbier - Croix de coeur - Heremence - Evolene - Col de Torrent - Zinal - Forcletta ) und hatten schon immer mit Gewitter zu kämpfen, haben uns aber meistens gut durchgeschummelt ...
Flowinge Downhills da drin: 
http://www.kecht.de/col_de_torrent.html
Bin mal gespannt auf Deine Bilder und Routenbeschreibung.


----------



## axx (27. Juli 2009)

@Allgäubiker: wo ward ihr denn ausser dem Grünten sonst noch unterwegs?

Wir sind gestern erstmals seit 10 Tagen wieder eine Tour ohne Tragepassagen gefahren, das hat auch seinen Reiz 

Dann will ich euch mal etwas mit AX-Fotos zuspammen... 

am ersten Tag ging es über Colle de la Rho, Colle de la Valle Etroite, Colle de l'Echelle und Colle de Montgenevre...




die nächste Etappe führt über den Colle de Turres:




vom Col de la Noire führt eine der wohl besten Singletrail-Abfahrten, die ich je gefahren bin rund 1500hm ins Tal hinab




auch die Downhill vom Col Maurin bietet prächtiges Panorama




zwischen Colle d'Esischie und Passo di Rocca Brancia:




am 6. Tag ging es über den Colle della Lombarda und dann mühsam hinauf zum Bassa del Druos:




dafür dann aber mit viel Spass hinunter:




hinauf zum Colle Sabbione waren nochmal 1000hm Schieben/Tragen angesagt, eh es auf flowigem Trail hinab ging...




nach Tende:




am letzten Tag gings dann hinauf auf die Ligurische Grenzkammstraße, und von dort auf fetzigem DH...




dem Ziel Ventimiglia entgegen...




ans Meer...


----------



## junkyjerk (27. Juli 2009)

au backe, sind die bilder toll. hoffentlich haben wir auf unserem alpencross auch so glück mit dem wetter. wieviele km und hm waren es denn bei euch?


----------



## carmin (27. Juli 2009)

Die Fotos sind der helle Wahnsinn.  Und die Realität ist noch besser 
Wir hatten noch nie so Glück mit dem Wetter wie dieses Mal.
Nach meiner (vorläufigen) Statistik 433 km und 13053 hm.  Wobei Bikeschleppen natürlich keine km gibt


----------



## DJT (27. Juli 2009)

Wow, tolle Bilder 



axx schrieb:


> @Allgäubiker: wo ward ihr denn ausser dem Grünten sonst noch unterwegs?



Wir sind dann noch hoch auf's Tiefenbacher Eck. Von dort auf dem Rückweg lag dann das chickenway-user-Bräunungstudio


----------



## Aitschie (27. Juli 2009)

Mann, bei den ganzen Videoschnittchen und Bildern freu ich mich wie blöde auf unseren Cross im August!!!!


----------



## MilanL (27. Juli 2009)

uff, unglaublich schone Fotos


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (27. Juli 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Mann, bei den ganzen Videoschnittchen und Bildern freu ich mich wie blöde auf unseren Cross im August!!!!


Wo werdet ihr den Cross machen??  Ich werde in der letzten Augustwoche meinen Transalp-Einstand haben!!!!!!!!!  Start ist in GARMISCH und geht dann straight an den Lago di Garda. Freue mich auch schon riesig drauf!!!


----------



## Aitschie (28. Juli 2009)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> Wo werdet ihr den Cross machen??



Könnte es sein, dass wir eine Post-Alpencross-Tour am Gardasee mit einigen Mitgliedern des UTT machen müssen?!?!?  Neben mir (16. bis 22.August) fahren Jörg, Mark und Axel an den Lago (die kommen kurz nach mir unten an) und nun noch du -> da lässt sich was machen....

Zur Tour: Wir starten wir in Oberstdorf, fahren dann über den Schrofenpass nach Lech und übernachten auf der Ravensburger oder Freiburger Hütte. Tag 2 führt  nach Dalaas und weiter über den Kristbergsattel sowie das Drusentor nach Klosters. ab Klosters werden uns ziemlich genau an diese Route halten: Klick mich zur Routenbeschreibung. Allerdings habe ich mir die Freiheit natürlich nicht nehmen lassen, die Route v.a. an einem Tag zu optimieren und immer wieder davon abzuweichen. Am Ende wird der Tacho auf jeden Fall einiges mehr an km und hm anzeigen als bisher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (28. Juli 2009)

ne utt-runde am gardasee, das wäre mal was. ich hab da auch schon was bestimmtes im kopf... knappe 80km und 2800hm... juhu ich freu mich.


----------



## Aitschie (28. Juli 2009)

Vor kurzem kam von Orestis diese Anfrage per PN:



> Hallo zusammen!!!
> möchte mal in der Runde fragen, was im Sept. bzw. Okt. biketechnisch geht. Habt ihr eine einwöchige Tour geplant?? Oder habt ihr keine Zeit?
> Grüße Orestis



Das warf wieder die frage auf: was nach dem Alpencross???

Aus dem Stehgreif kamen erstmal zwei Ideen: Steffi schlug mal vor Anfang September nach Südfrankreich zu fahren und eventuell das mit einem besuch des Bikefestivals Roc d'Azur zu verbinden. Andererseits steht/planen wir seit 2 Jahren, endlich mal den Fränkischen Gebirgsweg zu fahren (wer in BT war kennt den Weg in Teilen, ich sag nur Schneeberg-Nusshardt-Seehaus).
Von Jörg kam der Vorschlag, das letztes Jahr ausgefallene Freiburg-WE nachzuholen. 

Und ich war letzte Woche in Berchtesgaden bei Claudis Oma. Dort unten kann man ja auch recht gut sein Radl durch die Landschaft bewegen, genug Berge gibts ja. 













Meine Planungen: am 27.September (das ist ein Sonntag) werde ich mein Auto packen und nach Berchtesgaden fahren. Geplant habe ich einen Aufenthalt bis 04.Oktober (auch Sonntag). Auf das "Programm" schreibe ich mal ganz groß Tagestouren, ansonsten will ich unbedingt mal mit dem Rad auf das Kehlsteinhaus (1300hm am Stück, ziemlich steil). Problem: ich war in BGL bisher erst zweimal beim Biken, das war im März und Schnee lag bei 1000m, daher ist die Aussagekraft eingeschränkt. Es verbleibt also ein hohes Erforschungspotential. Ein weiterer Vorteil: über Claudis Verwandtschaft ließe sich (u.U. sehr) günstig eine FeWo bekommen. 
Zentrale Frage: will jemand mit???


----------



## kekaya (28. Juli 2009)

axx schrieb:


> Dann will ich euch mal etwas mit AX-Fotos zuspammen...


Auf solchen Spam will ich nie verzichten 
Geile Bilder. Würd gleich wieder losstarten wollen ...


----------



## wurmspecht (28. Juli 2009)

Wer ist denn neben axx und mir morgen noch urläubig und hat Lust auf eine Allgäu-Tour ?


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (28. Juli 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Vor kurzem kam von Orestis diese Anfrage per PN:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe noch den einen oder anderen Urlaubstag (den ich noch dieses Jahr "verbraten" muss) bzw. Überstunde noch zur Verfügung!!! Klingt jedenfalls nicht uninteressant!!!! Wann würde zeitlich der Fränkische Gebirgsweg stattfinden wobei ein FR-WE auch nicht über wäre?? Ich würde mich eben der Mehreit anschließen!!! Mein Cross beginnt leider erst am 23. Aug. und Ankunft am lago ist 28.Aug......also verpassen wir uns um nur wenige Tage.......  
Fahrt ihr mit dem Auto zurück?

@all: werd morgen um 19.30 eine kleine Lautertal-Runde starten. Hat jemand Lust und Zeit mitzukommen??


----------



## Aitschie (29. Juli 2009)

@Orestis: Wie gesagt, geplant ist für fränkischen Gebirgsweg noch nichts, aber wir (also Sebastian und ich) wollen seit 2 Jahren den mal unter die Räder nehmen..... Fest steht bisher allein die Berchtesgaden-Woche, da wir da nochmal Claudis Oma besuchen. 

Wenns dir reinpasst kömmer mal für den fränkischen Gebirgsweg die Woche 21.-26. September einplanen (am 20. und 27. hab ich jeweils mittags noch ein XC-Rennen, daher sind diese Termine geblockt und danach fahre ich nach BGL). Wäre dann sozusagen ein "Oberfanken-Wochenende extended". Genug Touren lassen sich schon finden und fahren.... Sebastian und Steffi wären denke ich -ohne gefragt zu haben- dabei, dazu vll. noch der eine oder andere bei uns aus dem Verein.

@Jörg: bei deiner Tour wären Seb und ich mit dabei!!! Hört sich super an, genau das was man will!!! Kannst mal ne grobe Routenbeschreibung geben?


----------



## DJT (29. Juli 2009)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Wer ist denn neben axx und mir morgen noch urläubig und hat Lust auf eine Allgäu-Tour ?



Ich hab Urlaub und Lust auf ne Allgäu-Tour, aber heut leider daheim einiges zu tun. Viel Spaß!

@Aitschie: Berchtsgodn hert se super oh! 
Aber ob das Arbeits(bzw. Urlaubs)mäßig hinhaut bei mir


----------



## junkyjerk (29. Juli 2009)

@orestis: kupfermark, bax75 und ich bleiben bis zum 30.08. am gardasee, d.h. man sieht sich doch unten.

@aitschie: die runde führt über die ponalestrasse nach pre am lago di ledro, dann hoch aufn passo nota, hoch über die serpentinen aufn tremalzo, dann den weg 222 (traumtrail) nach vesio, von dort wieder aufn passo nota hoch und dann den weg 421 richtung lago di ledro, ponalestrasse, riva. traumrunde mit knackigen trails und schönen auffahrten. ich freu mich schon.


----------



## nrsTomNU (29. Juli 2009)

würde heute auch jemand schon ca. 18.00 starten wollen/können ab bekannter brücke.
Man könnte sich ja dann im lautertal noch treffen.

Ich bin dann dann mal 1800 startklar.

So long
 Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (29. Juli 2009)

Hat zufällig grad noch ganz spontan jemand Lust auf Schlaflos im Sattel am Wochenende? 
In sämtlichen Teams wo ich "beteiligt" bin haben sich sämtliche Fahrer entschlossen daheim zu bleiben, bzw. wo anders zu fahren...


----------



## kupfermark (29. Juli 2009)

Hallo, 

Weiß eigentlich von euch jemand, wie man bei ner 240er Hügi HR Nabe die Kugellager austauscht?

Der ganze Regen und Matsch bei der Trophy haben dem alten Bergamont ziemlich zugesetzt.

Die Lager für die Hügi und Lagerschalen fürs Tretlager kann man bei BC zumindest bestellen, die kaputten Lager im Hinterbau gibts hoffentlich beim Jehle, oder?


----------



## 4mate (29. Juli 2009)

Ab Seite 16 http://www.dtswiss.ch/Resources/2009/OldDocuments/MAN_Huegi240_ED_2004.aspx

http://www.dtswiss.ch/Service/Product-Documents.aspx


----------



## wurmspecht (30. Juli 2009)

Gestern haben wir das Wetter genutzt, den Diedamskopf endlich mal zu erklimmen, what a nice day:


----------



## kekaya (30. Juli 2009)

@ wurmspecht: Schaut ja nach richtig flowigem DH aus .
Hast Du nen GPS track für die Tour oder isses leciht zu finden? 
Beschreibung in Prosa tut's auch, wenn's so is. 
Merci !


----------



## axx (30. Juli 2009)

kekaya schrieb:


> @ wurmspecht: Schaut ja nach richtig flowigem DH aus .



Das ist leider eine optische Täuschung 
Die Trails waren nicht so der Knaller.

Die Tour sah so aus: Oberstdorf - Rohrmoos - Sibratsgfäll - Schönenbach - Osterguntenalpe - Schoppernau - Diedamskopf - Gerachsattel - Schwarzwasserhütte - Melköde - Riezlern - Oberstdorf. 76km, 2300hm.

Auf den Diedamskopf fährt man 1250hm am Stück auf Schotter hinauf. Größtenteils bei angenehmer Steigung, erst das letzte Stück ist recht steil, aber noch fahrbar...




Vom Gipfel sieht man bis zum Bodensee:




Auch in die andere Richtung ein herrlicher Panorama-Blick:




Richtig flowige Trailstücke sind leider selten:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurmspecht (30. Juli 2009)

axx schrieb:


> Das ist leider eine optische Täuschung
> Die Trails waren nicht so der Knaller.



Ja, ok, aber dafür war es richtig ungewohnt nach dem Urlaub, das Rad bergauf mal nicht schultern oder schieben zu müssen, sondern mal wieder fahrend hoch zu kommen, die Selbstmitleidgefühle waren wie weggeblasen , da stolpert es sich dann auch noch wie von selbst bergab.


----------



## gasman (30. Juli 2009)

bin schon ewig nicht mehr aufm rad gewesen, hätte samstag nachmittag zeit. sonst jemand lust?


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (30. Juli 2009)

gasman schrieb:


> bin schon ewig nicht mehr aufm rad gewesen, hätte samstag nachmittag zeit. sonst jemand lust?


ich wäre dabei!!!! Welche Zeit hast du angedacht??

@aitschie: ein Wöchle habe ich bestimmt zur Verfügung!!! Ist die Frage, ob ihr die fränkischen Gebirgswege erst planen möchtet, denn ein XXL- weekend in BGL klingt auch verlockend!!!! Ich muss ja erst meinen AlpenX überstehen.......!!!!


----------



## axx (31. Juli 2009)

Ich will am Samstag auch aufs Rad. Wetter soll ja prima werden. Ich wär evtl. auch für was ganztägiges zu begeistern.


----------



## Aitschie (31. Juli 2009)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> Ist die Frage, ob ihr die fränkischen Gebirgswege erst planen möchtet, denn ein XXL- weekend in BGL klingt auch verlockend!!!!



Zu planen gibts da nicht viel. Mit dem Zug nach Helmbrechts und dann immer den Schildern nach. Unterwegs findet man immer eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten. Man muss nur erst mal losfahren, da scheiterts immer dran. Und dass keiner bei uns wirklich Zug entwickelt, da wir Teile davon mindestens einmal die Woche fahren.

Das ist er übrigens: Link


----------



## kekaya (31. Juli 2009)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Ja, ok, aber dafür war es richtig ungewohnt nach dem Urlaub, das Rad bergauf mal nicht schultern oder schieben zu müssen, sondern mal wieder fahrend hoch zu kommen, die Selbstmitleidgefühle waren wie weggeblasen , da stolpert es sich dann auch noch wie von selbst bergab.



Hehe, das Selbstmitleid hab ich mir brutalst letztes Jahr an der Doppelseescharte ausgetrieben. 
Dieses Gefühl ist einer tiefen Demut gewichen. 
Zwei Füße, eine Hand und den Bauch auf grobem, steilem Geröll und die andere Hand am Querrohr. 3 m vor, 2 m zurück. 
****. Aber geil war's. 






Die ganze Geschichte in 

Auf direktem Weg von Oberstdorf nach Riva


----------



## carmin (31. Juli 2009)

Bring die Jungs hier nicht auf dumme Gedanken


----------



## nrsTomNU (31. Juli 2009)

gasman schrieb:


> bin schon ewig nicht mehr aufm rad gewesen, hätte samstag nachmittag zeit. sonst jemand lust?



Ich würde auch mitkommen wollen.
Wann soll's losgehen.
Vorschlag 14.00 ab brücke

So long bis morgen


----------



## gasman (31. Juli 2009)

@ morgen
ich kann ab 13 h los . alles andere ist mir recht. schau morgen früh nochmal rein. wenn dann nix anderes drinsteht bin ich um 13 h an der brücke.


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (31. Juli 2009)

gasman schrieb:


> @ morgen
> ich kann ab 13 h los . alles andere ist mir recht. schau morgen früh nochmal rein. wenn dann nix anderes drinsteht bin ich um 13 h an der brücke.


@samstagsfahrer: ich schließe mich nrsTomNU und bin um 14.00 an der Brücke
see you!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrsTomNU (31. Juli 2009)

Sorry, ich muss mich leider wieder abmelden,
besuch steht auf der matte, ich komm nicht weg.

Kann jemand am So?
Uhrzeit wäre mir fast egal, nur nicht zu früh.

So long
 Thomas


----------



## DJT (31. Juli 2009)

nrsTomNU schrieb:


> Kann jemand am So?



Hätte jemand Lust und ne Idee am Sonntag auf was knackiges im Allgäu?
Wird halt bei dem Wetter wohl wieder recht viel "Fußvolk" unterwegs sein 

Viele Grüße DJT


----------



## axx (31. Juli 2009)

13h Brücke klingt gut.

Am Sonntag solls ja mittags schon gewittrig werden, bin skeptisch, ob sich da eine Fahrt ins Allgäu lohnt...


----------



## gasman (1. August 2009)

ok, also ich bin dann um 1300 da


----------



## Flow-Rida (1. August 2009)

Ich wäre auch dabei. Aber wann jetzt? 13:00 oder 14:00 Uhr?
Mir wäre 14:00 Uhr lieber.


----------



## wurmspecht (1. August 2009)

schad, ich kann heut nicht, ob 13 oder 14 Uhr, aber morgen könnte man doch was bis zum schlechten Wetter machen, z.B. Geislingen oder vllt was Neues wie Schmiechtal (z.B. mit dem Zug nach Blaubeuren und von da aus doer irgendwie so)?? Oder gaaanz früh los und im Morgengrauen eine große Runde, aber ich glaube, für die Idee findet sich wohl kaum jemand


----------



## gasman (1. August 2009)

ich geh mal davon aus, dass axx um 1300 kommt, wir können ja schon mal ins hochsträß fahren und uns dann später irgendwo treffen. ok?


----------



## Aitschie (3. August 2009)

<Leere>


----------



## Aitschie (3. August 2009)

Mal bisschen was zum Lesen :

*Sa, 15Uhr T-19h*:	       der Petzendorfersche Umzug ist geschafft, das Auto gepackt  auf nach Seiffen, its Racetime!!!! Der EBM steht an, das Lieblingsrennen des Jahres. Die Umstände werden optimal: Sonne, heiß und lange kein Regen. Die EBM-typischen Schlammschlachten bei Kälte bleiben damit aus! Wann ist eigentlich Start morgen????

*Sa, 18Uhr, T-16h*:	Ankunft Seiffen, das Zeltlager ist schnell bezogen und aufgebaut  Routine nach einigen Renneinsätzen des Jahres.





Schnell noch Startunterlagen und dann kann es auch schon auf die Streckenerkundung gehen.

*Sa, 19Uhr30, T-14:30*	Das Wechseln der XT-Bremsbeläge macht Spaß, 5min nur . Bei den alten Avids hat das immer länger gebraucht. Auch hinten sitzt der Racing Ralph, also los. In Fragen der Startzeit bin ich immer noch nicht schlauer. Ich rede mir aber 9Uhr ein.





*Sa, 19Uhr34, T-14:15*	Abfahrt Seiffener Grund, trocken und steinig. Ich erwische die Linie nicht, muss absteigen. Unten auf der Straße: *pfffftttt* Das Wort mit F am Anfang!!!! Wo ist die Pumpe??? IM ZELT!!!!  Ich Volldepp!!!! Großen Trans Alpin Rucksack und dann zu geizig für eine Pumpe, nur die Kartusche ist dabei. Die brauch ich aber morgen fürs Rennen!!!! Sächsische Hilfbereitschaft aber: ein vorbeikommender MTB-ler erkennt meine missliche Lage und hilft mir aus. Wir kommen ein bisschen ins Quatschen und mit einem nur halb aufgepumpten Reifen komme ich immerhin ans Zelt.

*Sa 20Uhr30, T-12:30* Reifen aufpumpt, Rad geölt, Stimmung immer noch sauer auf mich selbst. Also Rad erstmal in der bewachten Turnhalle abgeben, Essen und das Treiben im Start-Zielbereich genießen. Dort entdecke ich mein neues Traumrad: Tandem in Holzbauweise, ein absoluter Traum. Fürs Gelände aber viel zu schön!!!!





*Sa 22Uhr, T-11:00*	Schlafenszeit! Irgendwo bellt ein Hund und wann Start ist weiß ich immer noch nicht

*So 6Uhr, T-3:00		*Geweckt durch schlagende Autotüren neben mir. Das sind die Übermotivierten!!!! Ich döse so vor mich hin, es ist definitiv zu früh. Warum bin ich hier???? 100km MTB-Rennen, 3000hm  es ist Sonntag, Zeit zum Ausschlafen??? Warum nur??? Die erste Langdistanz, bisher war immer nach 30km Schluss. Ich habe echt Schiss vor dem was mich erwartet. Dazu wird es für meine Begriffe zu warm, 30° sind angekündigt. Und Start  ich habe immer noch keine Ahnung.

*So 7Uhr30 T-1:30*	Zeit, sich aus dem Zelt zu quälen, Frühstück. Radklamotten anziehen, an den Toiletten stehen se Schlange, aber ohne mich. Popes zsammkneifen, dann fährt man vielleicht schneller  Immerhin: Marc und Zuzana kommen doch zum Rennen, ich bin also nicht allein.

*So, 8Uhr20, T-0:40*	Letzte Sachen gepackt, immer wieder die Kontrolle dass alles da ist. Wo ist der Autoschlüssel??? Oh no!!!! Suchen, wie ich das hasse. Ich will mein Rad und endlich an den Start (dessen genaue Uhrzeit ich immer noch nicht weiß aber viele andere sind auch noch auf dem Zeltplatz. Passt also noch). Die Stimmung ist ganz unten und ich genervt

*So, 8Uhr40, T-0:05*	Auto endlich abgeschlossen, Rad geholt und Marc und Zuzana getroffen. Auf dem Klo war ich immer noch nicht, dafür kenne ich die Startzeit: 9:00. Aber auch, dass es davor eine neutralisierte Phase gibt, daher Abfahrt um 8:45!!!! TOLL!!!!! Aicham du Rindvieh, hätte man das nicht gestern schon fragen können!?!?!?  Nein, jetzt stehe ich ganz hinten, so weit hinten war ich noch nie!!!! Um mich herum Leute mit großen Rucksäcken, hohen grünen Startnummern (das sind die 40km-ler)  und ich dazwischen. 

*S0 8Uhr45, T-0:00*	Der Start für die neutralisierte Phase, aber bewegen tut sich nichts  nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit tut sich endlich was!!! Juhu, 5m fahren.




*Marc und Zuzana in der Einführungsrunde*

*So, 9Uhr00, T0000*	Startschuss für die Ersten, letztes Jahr war ich vorne live dabei  dieses Jahr kriege ich davon nichts mit.

*So, 9Uhr07, T+0:07*	Die Kurve nach Heidendorf, das Tempo erhöht sich merklich. Hier war also der scharfe Start!!!! Jetzt heißt es Hirn aus und Treten. Mit 45km/h in der Ebene jage ich die Starter! Immer 3-5Leute im Windschatten, die aber mit arbeiten lassen. Irgendwann mache ich das Spiel nicht mehr mit und hole mal einen anderen in die Arbeit. Mit 30km/h geht es den Seiffener Grund rauf, Puls 182 bei 30km/h und 7%Steigung. Die anderen lutschen immer noch..

*So 10Uhr00 T+1:00*	Ich komme in Regionen, die mir sehr viel bekannter vorkommen, die Quote rasierter Beine steigt erherblich und die der Vereins- oder Mannschaftstrikots ebenso. 




*auf dem anstrengenden Weg durch das Feld *
Vor 10min habe ich unseren Zeltnachbarn passiert (den anderen, ohne Autotürenschlagen) jetzt sehe ich die Führende der MME-Damenwertung. Bin also wieder da wo ich hinwill!!!! Bei der Abfahrt zum Seiffener Grund bin ich diesmal vorsichtig, nur keinen Reifenschaden. Silvia ist da radikaler, die legt eine Abfahrt hin, Respekt!!!! 




*Marc zum Seiffener Grund*

*So, 10Uhr23, T+1:23*	Der neue Streckenabschnitt der EBM-Runde: Abfahrt auf Schotter ist jetzt nicht so der Hit, daran anschließend folgt ein langer Anstieg. Noch locker aber ist ja auch erst die erste von drei Runden

*So, 10Uhr59, T+1:59*	Alp de Wettin, 20% Steigung und Zuschauer in 4er-Reihen. Geil!!!! TdF-Feeling.  Auf den Puls schaue ich schon gar nimmer, irgendwo bei 180+ 




*Marc am Beginn des Alp de Wettin* 
Noch 1km, dann ist die erste Runde vorbei. Immerhin ich bin recht gut durchgekommen. Platzierung aber wohl nicht so toll. 

*So, 11Uhr 40, T+2:40*	Wieder am Seiffener Grund, diesmal zickt das Hinterrad. Habe den Eindruck, es verliert Luft. An der Tech-Zone pumpe ich auf, warum ist das Ventil offen????!!!!???? Immerhin liegt damit kein schleichender Platten vor! Aufpumpen und weiter gehts!!!

*So, 12Uhr17, T+3:17*	Letzte Abfahrt bevor es in Richtung Start-Ziel geht. Was sehe ich da??? Ein Icehouse-Trikot???? Wer ist denn das??? Ich bin doch der Einzige. Und was macht der? Kurbelt nur links??? Irgendeinen Schaden??? Nein, es ist die Michaela erkenne ich. Kurzer Smalltalk, dann muss ich weiter, Zeiten jagen. Immerhin liege ich so auf meiner gewünschten Rundenzeit, aber der Start

*So, 13Uhr13, T+4:13*	Wieder am Seiffener Grund, der ganze Körper tut schon weh. Hardtail sucks, das kommt sofort nach dem Rennen weg!!! Da tut es einen trockenen Schlag, pag!!! Aber kein sofortiger Luftverlust, ich kann weiterfahren. Nach wenigen Metern aber *pfffft*, das Lieblingsgeräusch eines Bikers. Am Liebsten möchte ich das Rennen vorzeitig beenden. Aber nein, das habe ich letztes Jahr und verbietet die Ehre. Ich laufe also die schöne Abfahrt runter, hole mir bei Claudi eine frische Wasserflasche und leere sie in einem Zug. 




*Myself beim Weg zur Tech-Zone*
Der Mann in der Tech-Zone erkennt mich wieder und redet was von Abo. Nach Scherzen ist mir aber gar nicht.  Ich muss dafür den Reifen nicht mal selbst wechseln, kann mich auf Essen und Trinken konzentrieren. Sowas nennt man wieder mal sächsische Gastfreundschaft!!!! Mir wird sogar ein Bier angeboten, aber dann wäre das Rennen endgültig vorbei.... Nach 3min kann es weitergehen. Noch 17km ins Ziel....

*So, 14Uhr18 T+5:18*	Das letzte Mal Alp de Wettin!!!! Beissen, die Zuschauer feuern mich kräftig an. Zum zweiten Mal kündigt mich der Sprecher am Gipfel an  zum zweiten Mal mit falschem Namen. Nicht Aichim (mal ne neue Variante, gabs bisher noch nicht) und auch nicht Eichmann. Nächstes Jahr heiße ich Müller!!! Noch der letzte Kilometer ins Ziel, ich werde von einem überholt, einen anderen hole ich. 

*So, 14Uhr23, T+5:23*	Marc, Zuzana und Claudi sind schon im Zielbereich, machen die Laola-Welle. Die letzte Kurve, nochmal aufpassen, blos kein Sturz (wäre das peinlich). Zieleinfahrt!!!!!! Ich bin da, alles an den Beinen tut weh. Sogar zwischen den Zehen habe ich Krämpfe!!!! Der Magen rebelliert gegen 4Liter Wasser und Iso. Jetzt schnell duschen, eiskalt, ein Traum!!! Und dann aufs Dixie.. Ich treffe nochmal kurz Michaela, frage nach ihrem Rennen. Stehen geht aber nur erst eingeschränkt. Die Cola trinke ich in einem Zug aus, auf Nudeln verzichte ich für meinen Magen..

*So, 16Uhr 30, T+7:30*	2 Stunden nach Zieleinlauf ist alles abgebaut, trocken im Auto und bereit für die Fahrt nach Hause. Das gute Wetter hat sich verwandelt, es gießt in Strömen.

*Mo, 10Uhr30*		Der Bericht ist geschrieben, die Ergebnisse online. An der angestrebten Top100-Platzierung bin ich um 3min vorbeigeschrammt. Knapp, aber bei dem Rennverlauf. Die Zeit von 5:23:19 ergibt aber Platz 112. Zufriedenstellend, mit meiner angestrebten Zeit von u5 (bei altem Streckenverlauf) wäre ich 50. geworden. Eines steht auf jeden Fall fest: 2010 stehe ich wieder in Seiffen im Startblock, dann pünktlich mit einem Racefully und überstehe das Rennen ohne Reifenschaden. 




Glücklich und platt im Ziel: Marc, Zuzana und ich. Claudi hinter der Kamera

Auf jeden Fall hat Seiffen (mal wieder) unglaublich viel Spaß gemacht!!!!!! Von einer Top Verpflegung, super netten Gastgebern und Veranstaltern (wie auch schon beim Heavy24 Chemnitz), internationalem Starterfeld und einer super Stimmung ist alles da, was das Herz begehrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (3. August 2009)

geiler bericht aitschie. bei uns gab´s gestern ne schlammschlacht in wombach beim keiler, es hat nach einer stunde renndauer angefangen zu regnen und die strecke war ruckizucki ne schlammpiste...


----------



## kupfermark (3. August 2009)

Echt ein netter Bericht, Aitschie! Nächstes mal vielleicht doch vorher nochmal in die Ausschreibung schauen wg der Startzeit! Wenigstens war bei euch das Wetter OK.

Regen und Matsch scheinen ja inzwischen zu Rennen einfach dazuzugehören. Hoffentlich gibts am WE auch ne Ausnahme. Wer startet denn jetzt in Neustadt?

Ich werd am WE im Oberwallis bei nem kleinen Rennen am Start sein.

Kommt die Woche jemand mit biken? 
Kann nur am *Mittwoch, Vorschlag: 19 Uhr Brücke*


----------



## kekaya (3. August 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Mal bisschen was zum Lesen :
> 
> ..... Und dann aufs Dixie..



Fetter Bericht, Aitschie, liest sich gut.
Was mich allerdings am meisten fasziniert:
Du hast es geschafft, Dir 7 Stunden das ********n zu verkneifen!
Ich wär da schon zehnmal vorher in den Wald.
Unglaublich!!


----------



## kekaya (3. August 2009)

Ich hab geschrieben Schei... , und nicht ********


----------



## tbird (3. August 2009)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Kommt die Woche jemand mit biken?
> Kann nur am *Mittwoch, Vorschlag: 19 Uhr Brücke*



Wo solls hingehen?


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (3. August 2009)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Kommt die Woche jemand mit biken?
> Kann nur am *Mittwoch, Vorschlag: 19 Uhr Brücke*


Hallo Mark,
ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei!!! Muss ich noch die Funzel rüsten......??
greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (3. August 2009)

@kupfermark: ich starte in neustadt, bin schon gespannt auf den angeblich technisch anspruchsvollsten marathon deutschlands.

mittwoch klappt leider nicht, besuche meine eltern am bodensee, die machen da grad urlaub.

@kekaya: was soll diese fäkaldiskussion? selbst bei 15h-rennen wie der skgt muss man nicht "gross".


----------



## chickenway-user (3. August 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @kekaya: was soll diese fäkaldiskussion? selbst bei 15h-rennen wie der skgt muss man nicht "gross".



Bei 30h Touren schon  

Irgendwie krieg ich grad wieder Bock auf Rennen fahren. Allerdings müsste ich da erst noch ein bisschen trainieren (hinten fahren macht mir irgendwie keinen Spaß...).


----------



## kekaya (4. August 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @kekaya: was soll diese fäkaldiskussion? selbst bei 15h-rennen wie der skgt muss man nicht "gross".



Ich konnt's mir halt nur schwer vorstellen, mich 5 Stunden auf den Bock zu sitzen, wenn's mich vorher schon zwickt, wie Aitschie schrieb...


----------



## Aitschie (4. August 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Irgendwie krieg ich grad wieder Bock auf Rennen fahren. Allerdings müsste ich da erst noch ein bisschen trainieren (hinten fahren macht mir irgendwie keinen Spaß...).



So sahs hinten aus....






Da macht Trailfahren Spaß


----------



## DJT (4. August 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> So sahs hinten aus....
> ... Da macht Trailfahren Spaß




was machst Du auch hinten 
Ist man ja eigentlich nicht gewohnt von Dir


----------



## junkyjerk (4. August 2009)

@djt: aitschie ist auf dem bild garnicht zu sehen, das foto hat claudi gemacht vom rest des feldes... da war aitschie schon lange durch...


----------



## DJT (4. August 2009)

ich Dummerle, wie konnt ich nur an Maddins Leistung zweifeln 

@Aitschie: Autonummer NU-*DM* für "*D*er *M*addin"


----------



## kupfermark (4. August 2009)

tbird schrieb:


> Wo solls hingehen?



Hochsträß, Blaubeuren, Y-Trail. Kurz und knackig, ich verzichte auf Lampe, von mir aus kömmer auch früher los, die Sonne geht erst 20:55 unter.


----------



## Aitschie (4. August 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> @Aitschie: Autonummer NU-*DM* für "*D*er *M*addin"



oder: *D*ummer *M*addin, das hätte zum verkorksten Start gepasst...


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (4. August 2009)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Hochsträß, Blaubeuren, Y-Trail. Kurz und knackig, ich verzichte auf Lampe, von mir aus kömmer auch früher los, die Sonne geht erst 20:55 unter.


also die Zeit 19.00 passt für mich perfekt!! solltet ihr früher losfahren, muss ich leider passen...!!!
greets


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (4. August 2009)

OK, also dann 19:00 Brücke.


----------



## kekaya (5. August 2009)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Hochsträß, Blaubeuren, Y-Trail...



@kupfermark: Wo isn der Y-Trail ? 
Hört sich zumindest von der Bezeichnung her gut an . 
Hast Du da GPS Daten? 
Merci !


----------



## kupfermark (5. August 2009)

kekaya schrieb:


> @kupfermark: Wo isn der Y-Trail ?
> Hört sich zumindest von der Bezeichnung her gut an .
> Hast Du da GPS Daten?
> Merci !



Nö, ist einfach der mit liegendem Y bezeichnete Wanderweg zwischen Sonderbuch und Wippingen überm Blautal. Ist einfach zu finden.


----------



## kekaya (5. August 2009)

Ahh, alles klar. Bin ich gestern zum 1. Mal von Sonderbuch nach Wippingen gefahren, fast besser als andersrum.
War mit meinen Kollegen unterwegs und sind dann noch schwer im Spatzennest abgesumpft 
Is aba auch ein geiler Platz, da überm Lautertal. Und wenn Schulferien sind haben die auch meistens auf . Tel. Nr.: 0731/44469


----------



## axx (5. August 2009)

Schön wars 
Und ohne Lampe wären die letzten Trails recht düster geworden.


----------



## kommando99 (6. August 2009)

Welche Bikeparks, die sich von Ulm aus in einem Tagesausflug erreichen lassen, sind denn zu empfehlen? Hat hier jemand schonmal welche in der Umgebung besucht?


----------



## kupfermark (6. August 2009)

axx schrieb:


> Schön wars
> Und ohne Lampe wären die letzten Trails recht düster geworden.



Düster waren die Trails auch mit Not-Lampe...

@k99: Heidenheim ist doch ums Eck, aber ich kenn nur den in Hindelang, eine Abfahrt davon ist schon nicht schlecht, und in ner Stunde ist man da.


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (6. August 2009)

@axx und kupfermark: war in der Tat eine suuuuper Runde!!!!

@K99: meines Wissens müßte es in Heubach auch eine Abfahrt geben..!!!Ist ja quasi auch um die Ecke..!


----------



## bax75 (7. August 2009)

@all: Wer hat Bock nachher noch eine Runde zu drehen? Ich könnte so um 17Uhr losfahren. Zwecks Treffpunkt bin ich flexibel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (7. August 2009)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> @K99: meines Wissens müßte es in Heubach auch eine Abfahrt geben..!!!Ist ja quasi auch um die Ecke..!



Bin ich schon mit dem Dirt-Drop-Starrbike gefahren. Ist ganz lustig.


----------



## bax75 (8. August 2009)

Hey - ist hier auch noch jemand der Biken geht und nicht nur schreibt... 
Wenns morgen trocken bleibt würd ich gern aufs Radl hocken.
Noch wer?


----------



## junkyjerk (9. August 2009)

jau ich, aber in neustadt beim marathon... mitm singlespeed


----------



## kommando99 (9. August 2009)

@bax
Je nach Wetter wollte ich morgen auch mit meinen Brüdern los. Aber erst gegen Nachmittag. An was hattest Du denn gedacht?


----------



## Aitschie (9. August 2009)

Fahre erst wieder in Ulm, ab Montag bin ich wieder zu Hause. Von da an: Bike frei!!!!


----------



## bax75 (9. August 2009)

kommando99 schrieb:


> @bax
> Je nach Wetter wollte ich morgen auch mit meinen Brüdern los. Aber erst gegen Nachmittag. An was hattest Du denn gedacht?



Servus,

ja Nachmittag is gut! Wie wäre es mit 14Uhr? Treffpunkt an der Brücke?
Ich dachte an eine gemütliche Trailrunde durchs Lautertal.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlusslicht_ul (9. August 2009)

bax75 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ja Nachmittag is gut! Wie wäre es mit 14Uhr? Treffpunkt an der Brücke?
> Ich dachte an eine gemütliche Trailrunde durchs Lautertal.
> ...


Moin!!
ich wäre auch am Start!! Gegen eine gemütliche Lautertal-Runde ist nie etwas einnzuwenden!!  

greets


----------



## kommando99 (9. August 2009)

Jaa, ins Lautertal wollen wir auch. Wobei wir heute Morgen beschlossen haben mit Schaufel loszuziehen, um einen querliegenden Baumstammt überfahrbar zumachen ^^. Gemeint ist der Trail, der zu dem Schotterweg entlang der Blau führt. Rechts gehts nach Blaustein, links Richtung Lautertal.


----------



## bax75 (9. August 2009)

Na ja... auf Arbeitseinsatz hab ich eigentlich nicht so Bock... Aber wir können ja nachher an der Brücke mal drüber reden, OK?


----------



## kommando99 (9. August 2009)

Mh also meine Brüder wollen lieber mit mir alleine unterwegs sein ^^. Wir ziehen wie gesagt auch Richtung Lautertal los. Vielleicht trifft man sich ja.
Ansonsten viel Spaß Euch.


----------



## bax75 (9. August 2009)

OK dann viel Erfolg beim Schaufeln 

Bis dann


----------



## dechfrax (9. August 2009)

kommando99 schrieb:


> Gemeint ist der Trail, der zu dem Schotterweg entlang der Blau führt. Rechts gehts nach Blaustein, links Richtung Lautertal.


Haste vielleicht mal ein paar Koordinaten in Google Maps?

Ansonsten habe ich heute oberhalb von Ehrenstein was hübsches gefunden, führt sacksteil runter zu den Fischzuchtanlagen. War bei den herrlich trockenen Bedingungen heute super zu fahren.
Bei Interesse könnte ich einen Track zurechtschneiden ...


----------



## kommando99 (9. August 2009)

Die genauen Koordianten habe ich leider nicht. War aber auf jeden Fall dieser Trail. Bei dem Wegpunkt ("Abzweigung" - sollte bei einer der letzten Kurven sein) geht es dann noch ein paar hundert Meter mehr oder weniger gerade aus, bis man schliesslich auf dem Schotterweg landet.

Dein Trail würde mich interessieren. Man kann hier nie genug Varianten haben :x


----------



## junkyjerk (10. August 2009)

so, der sigma-bike-marathon in neustadt a.d.w. liegt hinter mir, mein erstes längeres rennen mit dem singlespeeder. mein fazit: ich komme wieder! was für super trails, die sonne hat endlich mal geschienen und die strecke war mal staubig und nicht schlammig.  danke also nochmal an medc17 für den tip.


----------



## chickenway-user (10. August 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> so, der sigma-bike-marathon in neustadt a.d.w. liegt hinter mir, mein erstes längeres rennen mit dem singlespeeder. mein fazit: ich komme wieder! was für super trails, die sonne hat endlich mal geschienen und die strecke war mal staubig und nicht schlammig.  danke also nochmal an medc17 für den tip.




Und Singlespeeden ging gut?


----------



## junkyjerk (10. August 2009)

@chickenwayuser: die anstiege waren gut zu fahren, weil nicht steil. musste nur auf 3 singletrailauffahrten mal schieben, waren vielleicht insgesamt 150hm schieben angesagt. die abfahrten waren ein traum. im grossen und ganzen war das aber für mich persönlich das maximum an höhenmeter (1300hm), die ich in einem rennen mitm singlespeeder fahren möchte. weil anstrengend war es wirklich!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (10. August 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> .... mein fazit: ich komme wieder! was für super trails, die sonne hat endlich mal geschienen und die strecke war mal staubig und nicht schlammig....


Ihr müsst nur sagen wann Ihr kommen wollt. 
Die Trails vom Neustadt- und Wasgau-Marathon geben nicht mal annähernd wieder, was die Pfalz zu bieten hat.


----------



## kekaya (10. August 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> ..Weekends don't count unless you spend them doing something completely pointless..



Ich liebe Deine Autosignatur, Tobsn!


----------



## junkyjerk (10. August 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Ihr müsst nur sagen wann Ihr kommen wollt.
> Die Trails vom Neustadt- und Wasgau-Marathon geben nicht mal annähernd wieder, was die Pfalz zu bieten hat.



nach dem überaus erfolgreichen und schönen bayreuth-fichtelgebirgs-wochenende hätte ich gegen ein wochenende im pfälzer wald auch nicht einzuwenden... frage ist nur wann, aber wir hatten ja eh noch was für den september gesucht...


----------



## kupfermark (10. August 2009)

Meine WEs sind bis Mitte Okt leider schon alle verplant. Ihr könnt ja mal einen WE-Termin ausdoodeln! Find ich die geschickteste Lösung zur Terminfindung.

Das Rennen gestern in meiner alten Heimat war auch toll. 50km, 2000hm, 33 Fahrer, Sonne, tolle Trails, super Stimmung und prima Verpflegung!


----------



## chickenway-user (10. August 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Ihr müsst nur sagen wann Ihr kommen wollt.
> Die Trails vom Neustadt- und Wasgau-Marathon geben nicht mal annähernd wieder, was die Pfalz zu bieten hat.




Ja bei dir mal vorbeizukommen hatte ich ehh vor...


Ich hab hier (alte Heimat) gestern auch nen Hammertrail entdeckt. Kannte ausser mir irgendwie jeder vom spazieren gehen, grad mal 5 km von zu Hause entfernt und trotzdem mir bis dato unbekannt...
Oben brutal wurzelig und unfreundlich ("Lauter Deppen unterwegs heut, das ist ein Fuß- und kein Radweg. Arschlücher! - aber da das quer über eine Wiese geschrieen wurde haben wir uns nicht weiter drum gekümmert sondern Gas gegeben...) und dann die untere Hälfte durch eine kleine Schlucht, mit schmalen Stegen über einen kleinen Bach, selten Flowig, meist anspruchsvoll aber immer geil.


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (10. August 2009)

medc17 schrieb:


> Ansonsten habe ich heute oberhalb von Ehrenstein was hübsches gefunden, führt sacksteil runter zu den Fischzuchtanlagen. War bei den herrlich trockenen Bedingungen heute super zu fahren.
> Bei Interesse könnte ich einen Track zurechtschneiden ...


@ medc17: jetzt hast du uns doch neugierig gemacht......wie sieht es bei dir mit einer Feierabendrunde diese Woche aus?? Ich bin jedenfalls täglich ab 19.00 verfügbar......
@junkyjerg: da haben wir jetzt die Qual der Wahl.... würde dann eher auf ein verlängertes WE hinauslaufen??


----------



## dechfrax (10. August 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> danke also nochmal an medc17 für den tip.


Gern geschehen! Hatte ein bisschen Sorge, ob Du wohl meine Meinung zu Neustadt teilen wirst.
Warum eigentlich Singlespeeder?



schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> @ medc17: jetzt hast du uns doch neugierig gemacht......wie sieht es bei dir mit einer Feierabendrunde diese Woche aus?? Ich bin jedenfalls täglich ab 19.00 verfügbar......


Tut mir leid, diese Woche geht grad mal gar nichts. Letzte Woche vorm Urlaub und noch zu viel zu erledigen.

P.S.: Ehrenstein-Trail ist online. Die erste Schleife kann man sich sparen, wenn man keinen Bock auf querfeldein hat. Der Rest empfiehlt sich als Einstieg ins Lautertal.


----------



## Tobsn (11. August 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> ... gegen ein wochenende im pfälzer wald auch nicht einzuwenden... frage ist nur wann, aber wir hatten ja eh noch was für den september gesucht...





chickenway-user schrieb:


> Ja bei dir mal vorbeizukommen hatte ich ehh vor...



Also Ende September wär ich verfügbar. 
19.-20.09.
26.-27.09.
Können auch gerne noch nen Freitag oder Montag ranhängen.


----------



## bax75 (11. August 2009)

Servus!

Der Pfälzer Wald würde mich auch mal sehr interessieren. 
Von meiner Seite wäre 25/26/27.9. am Besten.

@medc17: Hast Du bei der Ehrenstein-Runde die Heckenschere dabei gehabt?  Ist doch grad sehr zugewachsten, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (11. August 2009)

bax75 schrieb:


> ...Der Pfälzer Wald würde mich auch mal sehr interessieren.
> Von meiner Seite wäre 25/26.9. am Besten...



Also für 2-3 hätte ich in meiner Wohnung Platz inkl. Matratze.
Sollten es mehr werden, müssen wir Alternativen überlegen.
Pension oder Campen?
Sehr schön ist Wildcampen im Dahnerfelsenland.
Hab da nen schönen Platz.
Gebadet wird im Dahnerfelsenlandbad, Abendessen im Sportlerheim gegenüber (viel und lecker) und Frühstück beim örtlichen Bäcker.


----------



## Aitschie (11. August 2009)

Ich schlag mich mal auf die bax-Seite. Wobei ich als fauler Student auch Freitag und Montag kann, den Berchtesgaden-Besuch bei Claudis Oma kann ich variabel gestalten.....

Morgen radeln? Wann und wo? Ich hab Zeit und such' Mitfahrer


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (11. August 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Morgen radeln? Wann und wo? Ich hab Zeit und such' Mitfahrer


Hallo,
dann machen gleich Nägel mit Köpfen, d.h. *19.00 an der Brücke*!! Früher kann ich leider nicht, aber als Studi müßte es bei Dir passen!!!  Und Funzel nicht vergessen....!!!

Ich würde mich auch unter die Pfälzer-Erkundungstrupp mischen!!! Wann würdest du die  Bechtesgaden-Expedition machen?? Ich hab noch reichlich Urlaubstage........
greets


----------



## Aitschie (11. August 2009)

19 Uhr ist bissi spät, aber dann werde ich meine Sigma halt mit KB am Helm befestigen. Goht scho irgendwie....

Wegen BGL weiß ich jetzt no net, ich wäre wahrscheinlich in der Woche danach runter gefahren. Hängt aber auch bisschen davon ab, was ich im Oktober so Richtung Studium mache. Kömmer morgen ja mal bei der Tour bequatschen.


----------



## dechfrax (12. August 2009)

bax75 schrieb:


> @medc17: Hast Du bei der Ehrenstein-Runde die Heckenschere dabei gehabt?


Nee, aber eine Kettensäge wäre nicht schlecht gewesen. Auf der ersten Schleife könnte man den Flow noch etwas verbessern, in dem man 2 Bäume beseitigt.



bax75 schrieb:


> Ist doch grad sehr zugewachsten, oder?


Naja, Brennnesseln sind doch gut gegen Rheuma oder?


----------



## kommando99 (12. August 2009)

medc17 schrieb:


> Nee, aber eine Kettensäge wäre nicht schlecht gewesen. Auf der ersten Schleife könnte man den Flow noch etwas verbessern, in dem man 2 Bäume beseitigt.



Querliegend? Einfach was aufschütten :x


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurmspecht (12. August 2009)

Heut reichts mir nicht, mitzufahren, viel Spaß Euch! 
Aber wie wäre es am Samstag mit einem oberstaufener Bikeabenteuer ? Abfahrt um 6.59 Uhr, bis jetzt sind gasman und ich am Start.


----------



## bax75 (12. August 2009)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Aber wie wäre es am Samstag mit einem oberstaufener Bikeabenteuer ?



Hm, schade. Klingt gut! Bin übers WE weg...

Heut Abend 19Uhr Brücke geht bei mir klar. Lampe müsste auch noch geladen sein und kommt mit.


----------



## DJT (12. August 2009)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Aber wie wäre es am Samstag mit einem oberstaufener Bikeabenteuer ? Abfahrt um 6.59 Uhr, bis jetzt sind gasman und ich am Start.



Sonntag wär ich dabei, geht bei Euch nur Samstag oder?


----------



## Aitschie (12. August 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> Sonntag wär ich dabei, geht bei Euch nur Samstag oder?



@Hebbe und Susi: Bei mir geht Samstag und Sonntag, wegen mir auch an beiden Tagen mit Übernachtung in den Bergen, die Rappenseehütte ist frei


----------



## kupfermark (12. August 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> 19 Uhr ist bissi spät, aber dann werde ich meine Sigma halt mit KB am Helm befestigen. Goht scho irgendwie....



Lampe ist nicht so wichtig, heut ist Sternschnuppennacht!

Bis dann


----------



## DJT (12. August 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> @Hebbe und Susi: Bei mir geht Samstag und Sonntag, wegen mir auch an beiden Tagen mit Übernachtung in den Bergen, die Rappenseehütte ist frei



Mir fällt gerade ein, Samstag ist ja Feiertag in Bayern 
Übernachtung wär ne gute Idee, nur bin ich Samstag Abend wo eingeladen


----------



## junkyjerk (12. August 2009)

hmm, samstag in die berge... ich muss judith fragen...


----------



## kommando99 (12. August 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> Mir fällt gerade ein, Samstag ist ja Feiertag in Bayern



Leider nur in Bayern. Sonst wäre ich auch dabei


----------



## wurmspecht (12. August 2009)

Ich kann auch nur am Samstag und will abends festivitätisch auch wieder da sein.


----------



## dechfrax (12. August 2009)

kommando99 schrieb:


> Querliegend? Einfach was aufschütten :x


Nun, bei einem von beiden Baumstämmen würde das tatsächlich gehen. Der andere ist allerdings in Kopfhöhe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilanL (12. August 2009)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Heut reichts mir nicht, mitzufahren, viel Spaß Euch!
> Aber wie wäre es am Samstag mit einem oberstaufener Bikeabenteuer ? Abfahrt um 6.59 Uhr, bis jetzt sind gasman und ich am Start.


Schade, bin  dieses WE auch weg (auch in Allgau, diesmal bergwandern-Großer Krottenkopf). 
Ich mag die Umbgebung von Oberstaufen, vieleicht irgendwann in September wieder...


----------



## Tobsn (13. August 2009)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> ...Aber wie wäre es am Samstag mit einem oberstaufener Bikeabenteuer ? Abfahrt um 6.59 Uhr, bis jetzt sind gasman und ich am Start.



Was muss ich mir darunter vorstellen?

Bin für Sonntag zu einer Familienfeier ins Oberschwäbische beordert worden.
Obwohl hier in den Vogesen die geilste CTF der Welt stattfindet. 
Sprich, bin gerade am überlegen ob ich schon Freitag runter fahre und mich Euch anschließe.

Fahrt Ihr mit dem Zug oder Auto?
Hab Bahncard50 und Auto mit Platz für 3Bikes+Personen.
Wo kann man zusteigen?
Für mich wäre Illertissen oder Altenstadt gut.


----------



## DJT (13. August 2009)

Ich bin Samstag auch dabei!
Aitschie auch soviel ich weiß 

Ich würde dann in Memmingen zusteigen falls ihr per Zug fahrt.

MfG DJT


----------



## wurmspecht (13. August 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Was muss ich mir darunter vorstellen?


Wir dachten an die Denneberg-Runde, die Milan letztes Jahr mit mir gefahren ist. Den Track hat Milan unter #7577 gepostet, wenn noch jemand ein GPS hat, bitte draufladen, meine Orientierung ist nicht gerade die beste 
Bis jetzt wären wir dann zu fünft, oder? Danke für Dein Fahrangebot, hat sich dann damit wohl erledigt. Gasman, Aitschie, ...? und ich würden von Ulm mit dem Zug fahren (6:59 ist Abfahrt, also 10 Minuten vorher am hinteren Eingang vo Hauptbahnhof), DJT würde in Memmingen zusteigen, in Illertissen hält der Zug glaube ich nicht, musst also entweder in Memmingen oder in Ulm zusteigen, wobei Du ab Memmingen kein Radticket mehr brauchst. Bayern-Ticket besorge ich, Radtickets müsste ich wissen wieviele. Brauchst also nichts besorgen, nur zusteigen, DJT, ich kann Dich ja dann anrufen, ob wir vorne oder hinten im Radabteil sind, oder?
Freu mich schon!!!


----------



## DJT (13. August 2009)

Sound's good


----------



## Aitschie (13. August 2009)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Aitschie, ...?



Jupp, der wird um 6:45 eek in Ulm am Schalter stehen und auf euch warten! Freu mich schon wie verrückt, wird super! Nur mit GPS kann ich nicht dienen...


----------



## wurmspecht (14. August 2009)

Ich kann leider nur mit einer Karte dienen, aber DJT, Du bist doch letztes Jahr auch noch gefahren, oder? - Das kriegen wir schon irgendwie hin.
... oh shitty, dachte ich sei 10 Minuten vor dem Wecker wach und könne aufstehen, es waren aber 1 Std 10 Minuten...


----------



## Tobsn (14. August 2009)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> ...Den Track hat Milan unter #7577 gepostet, wenn noch jemand ein GPS hat, bitte draufladen, meine Orientierung ist nicht gerade die beste ...



Ok, mach ich 



wurmspecht schrieb:


> ... wobei Du ab Memmingen kein Radticket mehr brauchst. Bayern-Ticket besorge ich, Radtickets müsste ich wissen wieviele. Brauchst also nichts besorgen, nur zusteigen, DJT, ich kann Dich ja dann anrufen, ob wir vorne oder hinten im Radabteil sind, oder?
> Freu mich schon!!!



SUPER 
Dann steig ich in Memmingen zu.

@DJT: Wo kann man in Memmingen am BHF gut und günstig parken?
Gibt es da Kaffee?!?


----------



## Tobsn (14. August 2009)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> ...Den Track hat Milan unter #7577 gepostet,



<Denneberg-Runde>

Jetz darf ich ihn nur nicht vergessen aufs Gerät zu laden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (14. August 2009)

hab den denneberg track drauf, ist also gebongt für morgen.
freu mich.


----------



## wurmspecht (14. August 2009)

Super, dann vergiss den Track ja nicht, kost  sonst ne Runde . 
Langt ja, wenn ich DJT dann anfunke, wenn Du auch in Memmingen zusteigst, oder?


----------



## Tobsn (14. August 2009)

Hab mir gerade mal den zug rausgesucht.


> Ulm Hbf  Sa, 15.08.09  ab  06:59  4 Süd  RE 32705 Regional-Express
> Fahrradmitnahme begrenzt möglich
> Kellmünz    ab 07:24  2
> Memmingen  an 07:34  2



Werd in Kellmünz zusteigen. 
Liegt für mich günstig und denke kann da gut parken.


----------



## bax75 (14. August 2009)

Hey Leute, 

hab endlich die Lösung gegen die endlose Diskussionen mit Wanderern gefunden die behaupten die Reifen machen die Wege kaputt. Seht selbst:







Viel Spaß im Allgäu!


----------



## Aitschie (14. August 2009)

bax75 schrieb:


>



Riecht der LRS auch irgendwann? Gibts den auch als V-Brake-Variante?


----------



## chickenway-user (14. August 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Hab mir gerade mal den zug rausgesucht.
> 
> 
> Werd in Kellmünz zusteigen.
> Liegt für mich günstig und denke kann da gut parken.



Von Kellmünz bis Memmingen brauchst du aber ne Fahrradkarte - oder nen altes Bettlaken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (14. August 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Von Kellmünz bis Memmingen brauchst du aber ne Fahrradkarte - oder nen altes Bettlaken.


Das lös ich dann beim Schaffner wenn einer kommt. 
Außerdem geht mein Schatzi als Kunstobjekt durch.

Kellmünz liegt doch auch schon in Bayern, braucht es da ein extra Radelticket?


----------



## gasman (14. August 2009)

@tobsn
der schwachsinn mit den radtickets ist unendlich und fast nicht zu verstehen. kellmünz liegt noch im kreis neu-ulm und der zahlt nicht für die radmitnahme, bzw. nur für die bummelzüge und nach 9 uhr. zwischen kellmünz und memmingen muss man zahlen und ab da isses wieder frei. 
habe in letzter zeit aber sehr unterschiedliche erfahrungen gemacht in der bahn. manche schaffner werfen absichtlich keinen blick auf die räder, andere sind pedantisch beim abzählen.


----------



## wurmspecht (14. August 2009)

Ich hab die Tickets, für Tobsn auch ein Radticket, wir haben vorhin noch telefoniert. Dann kanns ja losgehen , ich freu mich schon...


----------



## chickenway-user (14. August 2009)

Ich pack ja mein Rad jetzt immer ein, weil ich keinen Bock auf Radticket hab. Jedenfalls meinte dann kürzlich eine Schaffnerin zu mir das ich trotzdem zahlen solle. Ich: "Nein" Sie: "Ist es auseinandergebaut?" Ich: "Natürlich." Dann ist sie mir enteilt. Irgendwie hatte ich den Eindruck das sie nochmal wiederkommen wollte um weiterzudiskutieren. Aber dann ging die Lok kaputt und sie war anderweitig beschäftigt...

Bahnfahren sucks. Dabei könnte es so schön sein...


----------



## axx (15. August 2009)

Hat jemand was für morgen geplant?


----------



## junkyjerk (15. August 2009)

noch nicht direkt, aber fahren gehen will ich auf jeden fall und wenn es nur ne lautertalrunde wird.


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (15. August 2009)

@axx and junkyjerk: ich bin morgen auch am start!!! wann soll`s losgehen?



@all: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cjxAHi29K8&feature=related


----------



## kommando99 (15. August 2009)

Morgen wollte ich auch los. Jemand eine Idee? Im Lautertal war ich erst :x


----------



## junkyjerk (15. August 2009)

klar, im lautertal war ich auch erst, aber ich wollte nur ne kurze gemütliche runde drehen. werde am frühen nachmittag mal los machen.


----------



## gasman (15. August 2009)

oh jungs wärt ihr doch nur heute mitgekommen.....
so viel wurzeln gibbet gar nich wie wir niedergemacht haben
die bilder von aitschie und hebbe werden wunderbar werden....
strahlender himmel im allgäu, trockene trails, kaum karierte, kein materialschaden, hey was will man mehr von einem perfekten tag..
aber die kleine lautertalrunde wird sicher auch megastark morgen
@junky,bax,kupfermark: hey schönen urlaub und ich hoffe das wetter hält!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurmspecht (16. August 2009)

Oh ja, der Tag war so wunderbar
wie eine Kuh mit Pferdehaar ... lalala

Bin auch schon gespannt auf die Bilder !!!

@schlusslicht und jeunkyjerk: viel Spaß Euch heute, werde mein RR mal wieder ausführen


----------



## axx (16. August 2009)

Wie wärs mit Treffpunkt heute 14:30 Bhf. Herrlingen?

Die nächste Allgäu-Runde bitte Sonntags planen, dann bin ich auch dabei


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (16. August 2009)

axx schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Treffpunkt heute 14:30 Bhf. Herrlingen?


14.30 in Herrlingen ist eine super Zeit!!! 
see you!!


----------



## Infernal_Death (16. August 2009)

So, da muss ich doch auch mal kurz was fragen. War gestern in Lautern und die Strasse war wegen Steinschlag gesperrt. Zusätzlich war da gerade noch ne Hochzeit in der Kirche, da wollte ich dann auch nicht in voller Kampfmontur und mit meinen nach Hummelverband klingenden Fat Alberts Reifen durchfahren. Ende vom Lied war das ich wieder nach Herrlingen zurückgefahren bin und dann nach Blaubeuren weiter.
Ist das dort Normalzustand mit der Sperre und es interessiert niemand oder sollte man da wirklich etwas vorsichtig sein ?
Prinzipiell würde ich da schon mal weiter fahren wollen.

Gruss

Flo


----------



## axx (16. August 2009)

@Flo: die Absperrung kann man glaub ich getrost ignorieren. Die Straße sieht aus wie eh und je, und von Steinschlag ist nix zu sehen... als wir das letzte mal hoch sind, waren auch einige Fussgänger und Biker unterwegs.

Warum muss ich eigentlich bei diesem Clip gleich in dreifacher Hinsicht an gasman denken? 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CbQOLqZ8IA"]YouTube - Lance Armstrong-the BEST ad ever-Nike commercial[/ame]


----------



## Aitschie (16. August 2009)

gasman schrieb:


> die bilder von aitschie und hebbe werden wunderbar werden....
> strahlender himmel im allgäu, trockene trails, kaum karierte, kein materialschaden, hey was will man mehr von einem perfekten tag..



Die Bilder sind ganz ok geworden, bin nicht soo ganz zufrieden... aber mit so ner kleinen Knipse, was willst da mehr. Würde mich ja auch sehr wundern, wenn die mit meiner DSLR mithalten könnte. Hoffe, Claudis etwas schlechte Netz-Leitung heute nicht zu sehr zu stressen, wenn ich die Bilder hochlade.
Wegen Materialschaden: ohne stimmt nicht ganz, bei mir hats unterm Tretlager die Aussenhülle für den Schaltwerkszug richtig schön in die Einzelteile zerlegt. Wie weiß ich selber nicht, muss wohl auf der letzten Abfahrt passiert sein. Damit habe ich aus meinem Rad ein 3-Gang-Rad gemacht, konnte nur noch auf den Kettenblättern schalten. Morgen muss das repariert werden!

Aber: saustark und supertaoll wars trotzdem!!! Und Respekt Christoph: zweite richtige MTB-Tour und dann gleich so ne Runde  Hat sich also voll gelohnt!!!!!!


----------



## kommando99 (16. August 2009)

So, ich starte dann mal und sehe zu, dass ich nachher rechtzeitig in Herrlingen bin. Bis dann!


----------



## Aitschie (16. August 2009)

Ein paar "Schmankerl"-Bilder sind in meinem Touren-Album, der Upload läuft...

Edith meldet, dass der Upload beendet ist. Zum Download meiner Bilder geht es hier lang, drück mich


----------



## Infernal_Death (16. August 2009)

@axx
Danke für die Info. Dann werde ich das nächste Mal einfach weiterfahren.

Gruss

Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dechfrax (16. August 2009)

Infernal_Death schrieb:


> Ist das dort Normalzustand mit der Sperre und es interessiert niemand oder sollte man da wirklich etwas vorsichtig sein ?


Kannste knicken, da will sich nur jemand absichern ("ich hab' euch gewarnt!"). Bin heute auch zweimal durchgefahren und war beileibe nicht der einzige. Keine Ahnung, wo da Steinschlag sein soll, wahrscheinlich hat oben am Trauf jemand mit Steinen geschmissen ....


----------



## DJT (16. August 2009)

gasman schrieb:


> oh jungs wärt ihr doch nur heute mitgekommen.....
> so viel wurzeln gibbet gar nich wie wir niedergemacht haben



So, ich meld mich auch mal wieder, hab grad bissl technische Probleme.
War ein super Tag ja 
Hier ein paar Bilder http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/20719

Ich hab heut noch ein paar super Trails entdeckt da oben!
.... wir müssen bald mal wieder ins Allgäu 


Viele Grüße DJT


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (16. August 2009)

@axx and K99: super Fahrt und hat richtig Laune gemacht und sorry, dass ich kurzzeitig verschollen war.............


@alpencrosser: viel Spaß euch ab Di bei eurer Überquerung....wettertechnisch habt ihr ja Glück!!! Ich hoffe, dass es bei mir auch noch so einigermaßen hält..... Unser Ziel ist Riva und vielleicht sieht man sich ja am 28.08 bzw. 29.08 am Lago!!!!! Gute Fahrt!!!!!


----------



## wurmspecht (16. August 2009)

@DJT: wo hast Du Dich heute genau rumgetrieben? 
Tolle Bilder, gilt auch für Dich, Aitschie, danke!!!


----------



## carmin (16. August 2009)

axx schrieb:


> Warum muss ich eigentlich bei diesem Clip gleich in dreifacher Hinsicht an gasman denken?


jaja, erst lästern, dass im Böblingen-Thread so still ist, aber dann die Clips klauen   Wobei dem gasman da wahrscheinlich gar nix Besonderes auffällt... Is halt ne Rennradtour, und?

Offroad is aber sowieso die bessere Wahl, Straße viel zu gefährlich :-O

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7WttdFv_d4"]YouTube - Sturz am KyffhÃ¤user[/nomedia]


----------



## Aitschie (16. August 2009)

@Hebbe: kannst mir die deine Bilder schicken oder auch als komprimierte Datei auf Rapidshare hochlade? Wär klasse, endlich mal schöne Bilder von mir!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (16. August 2009)

genau, ganz normale rennradtour, wie immer halt
hey ich lach mich schlapp. das ist definitiv eines der besten lance videos, die ich gesehen hab. breites grinsen


----------



## fotodiver (17. August 2009)

Hallo Leute,

jetzt bin ich ja schon lange bei mtb-news.de, aber erst jetzt habe ich den Ulmer Touren Thread entdeckt!
Als Ulmer bin natürlich auch regelmäßig in diesem Gebiet unterwegs - meistens bin ich allein auf meinen Trainingsausfahrten in der Gegend unterwegs - vielleicht lässt sich das ja ändern.

Sehr wichtig ist mir auch ein weiteres Anliegen! 
Für die Zukunft bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Partner für die Bike Transalp oder die Trans Schwarzwald vielleicht gibt es hier jemanden, der ebenfalls gern einmal an einem dieser Rennen teilnehmen würde.

Ich freue mich auf Eure Antworten bzw. auf gemeinsame Touren in der Gegend - auch mit dem RR

Gruß Andi


----------



## wurmspecht (17. August 2009)

Das Lance-Video ist echt klasse! Musste auch gleich an gasman denken


----------



## Tobsn (17. August 2009)

Nochmals vielen dank an alle fürs guiden und mitnehmen. 
War ein Top Tag und Tour im Allgäu.
Komme gern mal wieder mit.


----------



## kupfermark (18. August 2009)

So, Sachen wären gepackt, in ein paar Stunden gehts endlich los!

Tschü-hüss


----------



## nrsTomNU (19. August 2009)

Fährt heute abend jemand mit, ich könnte ab 17.30 (Brücke) starten.
Soll ja heute noch schön warm werden und trocken bleiben.


Gruss
 Thomas


----------



## niTTro (19. August 2009)

nrsTomNU schrieb:


> Fährt heute abend jemand mit, ich könnte ab 17.30 (Brücke) starten.
> Soll ja heute noch schön warm werden und trocken bleiben.
> 
> 
> ...



was für ne tour hast du denn geplant ?


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (19. August 2009)

nrsTomNU schrieb:


> Fährt heute abend jemand mit, ich könnte ab 17.30 (Brücke) starten.
> Soll ja heute noch schön warm werden und trocken bleiben.
> 
> 
> ...


Servus,
wenn ich es zeitlich noch hinbekomme, würde ich mitkommen!! 
Grüße und bis dann
Orestis


----------



## nrsTomNU (19. August 2009)

>> was für ne tour hast du denn geplant ? 

Hochstress -> kl. lautertal-> weidach -> ...
Das übliche programm, oder auch was anderes, wie ihr wollt

>> wenn ich es zeitlich noch hinbekomme, würde ich mitkommen!! 
Wir können auch ab 18.00 starten, kein problem

So long


----------



## niTTro (19. August 2009)

was bedeutet das  übliche programm, bin noch nie mitgefahren ?!
wenn es hauptsächlich bergauf geht bin ich raus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrsTomNU (19. August 2009)

niTTro schrieb:


> was bedeutet das  übliche programm, bin noch nie mitgefahren ?!
> wenn es hauptsächlich bergauf geht bin ich raus....



Nur wer rauf fährt, kann dann auch die trails runter fahren,
so ist das nun mal bei uns 
das gehört dazu.

Und ich fahre gerne bergauf 

In diesem sinne..


----------



## niTTro (19. August 2009)

dann werde ich wohl doch den baggersee vorziehen...


----------



## nrsTomNU (19. August 2009)

ich starte dann mal 1800 ab brücke,
is doch sehr heis heute,

wenn noch jemand mitkommen will,

So long
 Thomas


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (19. August 2009)

nrsTomNU schrieb:


> >> was für ne tour hast du denn geplant ?
> 
> Hochstress -> kl. lautertal-> weidach -> ...
> Das übliche programm, oder auch was anderes, wie ihr wollt
> ...



also 18.00 passt  gut!!! bis gleich!! 
greets


----------



## dechfrax (19. August 2009)

fotodiver schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> jetzt bin ich ja schon lange bei mtb-news.de, aber erst jetzt habe ich den Ulmer Touren Thread entdeckt!
> Als Ulmer bin natürlich auch regelmäßig in diesem Gebiet unterwegs - meistens bin ich allein auf meinen Trainingsausfahrten in der Gegend unterwegs - vielleicht lässt sich das ja ändern.


Na dann herzlich willkommen!



fotodiver schrieb:


> Sehr wichtig ist mir auch ein weiteres Anliegen!
> Für die Zukunft bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Partner für die Bike Transalp oder die Trans Schwarzwald vielleicht gibt es hier jemanden, der ebenfalls gern einmal an einem dieser Rennen teilnehmen würde.


Jepp, die Transalp steht auch gaaaanz weit oben auf meiner Wunschliste. Wenn bloss der doofe Anmeldevorgang nicht wäre ...
Vielleicht sieht man sich demnächst, dann kann man ja die Einzelheiten bequatschen.

Grüße
Andi


----------



## wurmspecht (20. August 2009)

niTTro schrieb:


> was bedeutet das  übliche programm, bin noch nie mitgefahren ?!
> wenn es hauptsächlich bergauf geht bin ich raus....



Wo fährst Du denn sonst hier, wenn Du nicht "hauptsächlich" bergauf fährst? Das MOUNTAIN-Bike hat ja nicht umsonst seinen Namen, oder wie meintest Du das?


----------



## niTTro (20. August 2009)

ich assoziiere mit mountain nicht zwangsläufig bergauf aber das ist anssichtssache.
jedem das seine und wie man gestern gesehen hat, liegt mir das bergab deutlich besser


----------



## chickenway-user (20. August 2009)

Ja aber wie willst du denn bergab fahren, wenn du nicht vorher bergauf gefahren bist? Oder wenn du oben startest eben andersrum. Lift gibts ja hier keinen...

*DJT will am Sonntag in die Alpen. Ich hab leider keine Zeit, will wer von euch mit? Sein PC spinnt leider grad...*

Bin gestern mal wieder mit dem Nicolai gefahren, zum ersten mal seit mitte Mai glaub ich. Am ersten Berg wars schon hart (ich hatte ner Freundin den Singlespeeder mit angebauter Schaltung geliehen, weil sie mal biken ausprobieren wollte, und die hats krachen lassen am ersten Berg). Aber bergab kann mans mit dem Ding stehen lassen, das geht um Welten besser als das Hardtail...


----------



## DJT (20. August 2009)

Juhuu, ich bin wieder online 

Also, hat jemand Lust am Sonntag auf eine kleine Allgäu Trailtour? 

Viele Grüße DJT

@chicky: Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kommando99 (20. August 2009)

Mh, hätte ich in den letzten Tagen nicht meinen Helm und den hinteren Bremssattel geschrottet wäre ich glatt dabei. So heißt es mal wieder warten :|


----------



## axx (20. August 2009)

Hast schon eine Tour-Idee?


----------



## chickenway-user (21. August 2009)

Hab grad mal das Nicolai auf Tubeless umgerüstet (natürlich ohne Tubeless Reifen und Felgen...). 

Hätte fast mehr Lust Sonntag radeln zu gehen als Samstag zu der Hochzeit...


----------



## wurmspecht (21. August 2009)

Du kannst ja zumindest mit dem Rad zur Hochzeit , cwu, oder geht das nicht? Die einen ziehen dafür ihren größten Schlitten aus der Garage, Du kommst dann eben mit Deinem tubeless Nicolai

Au ja, am Sonntag hätte ich auch Lust.  Du warst doch letzten Sonntag noch mal und meintest, Du hättest was entdeckt, DJT?


----------



## chickenway-user (21. August 2009)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Du kannst ja zumindest mit dem Rad zur Hochzeit , cwu, oder geht das nicht? Die einen ziehen dafür ihren größten Schlitten aus der Garage, Du kommst dann eben mit Deinem tubeless Nicolai



Werd ich auch. Und dann werd ich weiterfahren nach Augsburg, dort werd ich mich mit nem Freund treffen und mit diesem in die Nähe von Rosenheim. Dort dann noch jemanden treffen, dicke Radtour, wieder nach Augsburg und dann nehm ich glaub ich den Zug heim...


----------



## niTTro (21. August 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Ja aber wie willst du denn bergab fahren, wenn du nicht vorher bergauf gefahren bist? Oder wenn du oben startest eben andersrum. Lift gibts ja hier keinen...



mann, mann, mann, ist gut jetzt ?! 
ich bin ja schliesslich mitgefahren, bergauf zwar hinterher aber egal 
nehmt es einfach hin das es leute gibt die nicht gern bergauf fahren.
hört sich komisch an, ist aber so !! 
es soll sogar leute geben die überhaupt nicht fahrrad fahren, denk(t) mal drüber nach 

und jetzt nicht persönlich angepisst fühlen, ich bin es auch nicht, sonst wäre ich nicht mitgefahren !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (21. August 2009)

jo, solang Du Dich nicht angepisst fühlst, fühlt sich hier sicherlich niemand angepisst... Hier fährt jeder auch bergab, und der cwu bestimmt net langsam


----------



## dechfrax (21. August 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> Also, hat jemand Lust am Sonntag auf eine kleine Allgäu Trailtour?


Auja, hab' ich wie verrückt. www.wetter.com verspricht für Sonntag auch richtig brauchbares Wetter.

Wo soll's hingehen?


----------



## Flow-Rida (21. August 2009)

Ins Allgäu ist es mir am Sonntag zu zeitaufwendig. Muss ich leider passen. Aber für ne 4-5 stündige Tour hier in der Gegend bin ich zu begeistern . 
Ab ungefähr 10:30 Uhr könnten wir starten. An der Brücke? 
Würd mich freuen, wenn ich nicht allein los müsste .


----------



## wurmspecht (22. August 2009)

medc17 schrieb:


> Wo soll's hingehen?



Tja, das ist die Frage, aber DJT hatte eine gute Idee, der hat doch letzte Woche noch einiges entdeckt  ?


----------



## axx (22. August 2009)

Tom hat vorgeschlagen den Hohen Freschen zu bezwingen, sieht doch gar nicht übel aus:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wiIXhNCu4Uw"]YouTube - Hoher Freschen Freschenhaus[/ame]

Im Winter auch sehr schön 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tikVsvQyc2A"]YouTube - Hoher Freschen[/ame]

Anreise wäre dann aber mit dem Auto ins Rheintal.


----------



## dechfrax (22. August 2009)

axx schrieb:


> Tom hat vorgeschlagen den Hohen Freschen zu bezwingen ...


Schön, dafür kann ich  mich begeistern. Da würde ich auch im Winter noch mal wiederkommen.
Wie sieht's mit Karten oder Tracks aus, haben wir irgendwelches Material?



axx schrieb:


> Anreise wäre dann aber mit dem Auto ins Rheintal.


Das Problem ist lösbar. Kombi und Träger für 3 Bikes wäre verfügbar ...


----------



## DJT (22. August 2009)

Also ich wollte morgen nicht so arg spät heimkommen, deswegen wär mir persönlich was im "nahen Allgäu" lieber.
Hätte eine "Experimentierrunde" nahe dem Grünten im Sinn (mit Zug bis Immenstadt) mit geschätzen 45km, 1500-2000hm, Anfangs Teer und normale Wege bergauf, dann Pfade und Wurzeltrails.

Ich bin aber flexibel und würd mich der Mehrheit anschließen 

Grüße DJT


----------



## wurmspecht (22. August 2009)

Ich bin auch für alles offen, ich kann ja mal Tom versuchen zu erreichen, wo er sich heute rumtreibt, und ihm dann quasi entgegenkommen, je nachdem, ob er im Allgäu ist oder in der Dornbirner Gegend.


----------



## axx (22. August 2009)

Also, hab gerade mit Tom telefoniert, wir wollen die Hoher-Freschen-Tour fahren, als Anhaltspunkt dient dieser Track. Toms Auto ist mit wurmspecht und mir und 3 Bikes voll. D.h. medc17, DJT, wenn ihr mitkommen wollt, müsst ihr mit einem zweiten Auto fahren. Als Treffpunkt würden sich der Parkplatz bei den Sportanlagen in Rankweil (Brisera / Ringstr) anbieten. Uhrzeit etwa 9 Uhr.


----------



## DJT (22. August 2009)

Puh, also ich glaub ich lass es lieber. Ich will ja morgen nicht so spät daheim sein und das sind von mir weg mindestens 1Std.30 theoretische Fahrzeit (ohne Stau auf der A96!) Sorry
Ich glaub ich schau ins Allgäu 

Viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurmspecht (22. August 2009)

schade, aber verständlich. Trotzdem viel Spaß, pass auf Dich auf


----------



## dechfrax (22. August 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich schau ins Allgäu


So steh' ich denn, ich armer Tor, und bin so klug als wie zuvor!

@DJT: wann willst Du denn wo starten? Dann würde ich mit dem Auto hinkommen ...


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (22. August 2009)

Juppppieieie..... sooo......das Warten hat nun ein Ende gefunden,......der Rucksack ist gepackt und morgen um 13.00 fällt der Startschuss für meine erste Transalp........!!!

Passt auf euch auf und viel Spaß den Allgäugängern und bis in einer Woche!!!!


----------



## dechfrax (22. August 2009)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> morgen um 13.00 fällt der Startschuss für meine erste Transalp........!!!


Ich wünsch Dir viel Spass und gutes Wetter!


----------



## axx (22. August 2009)

@Orestis: viel Spass!


----------



## DJT (22. August 2009)

@Orestis: Viel Spaß! Und nicht vergessen: pro angefangene 1000 Höhenmeter hat man Abends ein Weizen gut 

@medc17: Ich will so gegen 9 rum in Kranzegg sein. Ich befürchte nur das die Sachen die ich fahren will für Dich sehr viel (bergab)schieben bedeuten werden


----------



## kommando99 (23. August 2009)

Ich werde morgen bzw. nachher dann mal mit meinen Brüdern Hindelang anfahren. Nachdem mein eigenes Rad wahrscheinlich erst wieder Ende nächster Woche fahrtüchtig ist, komme ich wenigstens so zum fahren. 

Viel Spaß und gutes Wetter!


----------



## wurmspecht (23. August 2009)

Wünsche Dir auch viel Spaß, nette Leute und gutes Wetter, Orestis 

@DJT: bin mal auf Deinen Bericht gespannt!


----------



## dechfrax (23. August 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> @medc17: Ich will so gegen 9 rum in Kranzegg sein. Ich befürchte nur das die Sachen die ich fahren will für Dich sehr viel (bergab)schieben bedeuten werden


Na dann ...

Edit sagt, ich soll doch heute in die Pfalz gehen. Den Track für den Neustadt-Marathon habe ich gefunden, das Wetter passt, und so kann ich den Marathon noch nachholen. 
Pfalz, ich komme!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (23. August 2009)

Sind die Österreicher schon wieder daheim?
Wie war's?

Bei mir war's heut ganz o.k. Nur teilweise noch seehr matschig und flutschig!
Hatte schon bissl zu kämpfen. Meine neuen Muddy Mary machen ihrem Namen jetzt alle Ehre (meine Klamotten sehen auch dementsprechend aus)  
... und gelegt hat's mich auch mal.
@medc17: Ich hoff Du bist nicht sauer weils nicht geklappt hat!?

Viele Grüße DJT


----------



## wurmspecht (24. August 2009)

Oh, ja, die Österreicher sind wieder da, waren gegen elf daheim. Am liebsten hätte ich den hohen Freschen umarmt, in den Rucksack gesteckt und mitgenommen , der war von oben bis zum Auto fast durchgängig supergenial getrailt , war nur teilweise glitschig bei uns. 

Hast Dir hoffentlich nichts getan, DJT?


----------



## dechfrax (24. August 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> Bei mir war's heut ganz o.k. Nur teilweise noch seehr matschig und flutschig!


In der Pfalz war nix matschig oder flutschig: alles knochentrocken, dazu 28 Grad, leichter Wind und viel Schatten unter Esskastanien. Und dann diese Trails ... Herz, was willst Du mehr! 



DJT schrieb:


> @medc17: Ich hoff Du bist nicht sauer weils nicht geklappt hat!?


Nee, eigentlich muss ich Dir sogar dankbar sein, dass Du mich vorgewarnt hast.


----------



## axx (24. August 2009)

Wie wurmspecht schon schrieb, sehr genial wars, vor allem die 1600hm Abfahrt


----------



## kekaya (24. August 2009)

axx schrieb:


> Wie wurmspecht schon schrieb, sehr genial wars, vor allem die 1600hm Abfahrt



Ohhh, wie schön  !

Ich hab bloss die Kinder mit dem Anhänger durchs Kiesental gekurbelt. 
Naja, Bilder anschauen hat auch was....

Heute um 17 Uhr an der Forellenzucht, so 1 1/2 , 2 Stunden . 
Wenn jemand Bock haben sollte...


----------



## DJT (24. August 2009)

Wow, sieht nach einer Super Tour aus!!
Aber da ihr erst um elf daheim wart, war meine Entscheidung wohl richtig, hihi

Ich hab nur ein Selbstauslöser Proleten-foto gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (24. August 2009)

wie oft biste da runtergedroppt, bis der Selbstauslöser im richtigen Moment ausgelöst hat?


----------



## DJT (24. August 2009)

Mein Selbstauslöser macht auf Wunsch 10 Bilder hintereinander.
Fünfmal runterjumpen -> 50 Bilder -> 1 Treffer


----------



## wurmspecht (25. August 2009)

...was für eine Ausbeute...aber das Ergebnis kann sich durchaus sehen lassen !!!


----------



## chickenway-user (25. August 2009)

jaja...


----------



## kommando99 (25. August 2009)

Da sollte jemand mal wieder seinen Sensor reinigen.


----------



## fotodiver (26. August 2009)

medc17 schrieb:


> Na dann herzlich willkommen!
> 
> 
> Jepp, die Transalp steht auch gaaaanz weit oben auf meiner Wunschliste. Wenn bloss der doofe Anmeldevorgang nicht wäre ...
> ...



Hallo Andi,

das ist doch schon mal was! Ich dachte schon es antwortet gar keiner 
Einen Startplatz zu bekommen ist machbar!
Wir können uns gerne mal bei einer Ausfahrt treffen und darüber reden.

Gruß Andi


----------



## ruhigblut (26. August 2009)

hallo,
könnt ihr mir sagen wo ich in ulm ein X.9 Trigger bekommen.

Danke


----------



## wurmspecht (27. August 2009)

Ich würde es z.B. mal beim Uwe (Radweg in Neu-Ulm), beim Achim (Radladen am Karlsplatz in Ulm), beim Jehle in der Blaubeurer Straße, beim Bikeline in Ulm versuchen.


----------



## ruhigblut (27. August 2009)

alles klar
danke


----------



## chickenway-user (27. August 2009)

Am Samstag ist 6h-Rennen in Blaubeuren, wisst ihr davon? Fahrt ihr mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dechfrax (27. August 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Am Samstag ist 6h-Rennen in Blaubeuren, wisst ihr davon? Fahrt ihr mit?


Ein Kumpel von mir wollte mitfahren und sucht auch noch Mitstreiter. Soll ich Euch zusammenbringen?


----------



## chickenway-user (28. August 2009)

medc17 schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel von mir wollte mitfahren und sucht auch noch Mitstreiter. Soll ich Euch zusammenbringen?



Ich hab erst heut davon erfahren, ich weiss noch gar nicht...


----------



## chickenway-user (28. August 2009)

Wochenende? Pläne?

Also morgen denk ich werd ich mal zu dem Rennen fahren, aber ich werd wohl nicht mitfahren, nur ein bisschen fotographieren oder so. Und dann halt auf dem Weg Mountainbiken praktizieren. Ehh klar, oder?


----------



## wurmspecht (29. August 2009)

Wie sieht es heute um 14 Uhr an der Brücke auf ein kleines Ründelchen aus? Hat jemand Lust?


----------



## gasman (29. August 2009)

ich komm


----------



## wurmspecht (29. August 2009)

Au ja, habe eben mit Tom telefoniert, er kommt auch mit, bis nachher dann .


----------



## Ruggi (29. August 2009)

Hi, fahrt Ihr zufällig im Blautal?
Könnte ich mich da spontan anschließen?


----------



## chickenway-user (29. August 2009)

Also ich werd dann  jetzt relativ bald mal nach Sonderbuch zum 6h-Rennen fahren. Ein paar Fotos machen und so. Falls ihr da vorbeikommt könnte man ja gemeinsam zurückfahren oder so...


----------



## wurmspecht (29. August 2009)

Ruggi schrieb:


> Hi, fahrt Ihr zufällig im Blautal?
> Könnte ich mich da spontan anschließen?


Sorry, habe nicht mehr reingeschaut, kennst Du den Treffpunkt an der besagten Brücke nicht? Na klar hätteste mit können, für sowas ist das Forum ja auch gedacht, schade.
Allerdings sind wir nicht im Blautal gefahren; sondern irgendwo im Kiesental und Lautertal rumgekurvt, war total gut, gasman hat noch ein Satteltäschchen mit u.A: einem i-phone drin gefunden, der Besitzer hat aber zum Glück angerufen. 

@cwu: und Du, haste fleißig Bilder geschossen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (29. August 2009)

So, Ruggi und ich waren unterwegs:






Radltechnisch heut nicht so der Hammer, aber a paar gute Fotos sind rausgekommen:










MEHR.


----------



## Ruggi (29. August 2009)

@chickenway-user:
hab mir gerade deine pics auf der anderen page angeschaut. sind echt gut geworden. hab gar nicht gemerkt das ich auf dem einen halb die zunge rausstrecke 

@wurmspecht
vielleicht klappts ja nächstes mal. bin fast immer für einen bike-ausritt zu haben  
glaub die brücke kenne ich nicht. aber ich wohn quasi im trailgebiet und kann problemlos in herrlingen/blaustein einsteigen


----------



## wurmspecht (30. August 2009)

Ruggi schrieb:


> glaub die brücke kenne ich nicht. aber ich wohn quasi im trailgebiet und kann problemlos in herrlingen/blaustein einsteigen



Nee, unter den Bedingungen brauchste die Brücke nicht kennen . Ja, genau, dann vielleicht nächstes Mal, aber mit cwu und Lisa warste ja auch optimal vergesellschafftet.


----------



## Aitschie (30. August 2009)

Cool, n "wir sind back"-Post vor jj 

Also: die "wir buckeln unser Rad von Kirchberg durch die Alpen nach dem Gardasee"-Leute sind seit gestern abend auch wieder zurück. 

Ein erstes Fazit: geilstes Wetter, feinste Trails, perfekteste Gruppe, massiv-genialste Bilder, Aussichten zum Verlieben - soweit alles perfekt. Aber auch: Hulk, Rumpelstilzchen, Schiebmyk - näheres dazu in nächsten Tourfunk.

Jetzt aufräumen, Bilder gibts im Laufe des Tages/der nächsten Woche


----------



## junkyjerk (30. August 2009)

@aitschie: geil, schon ein neues benutzerbildchen, meines muss ich noch fertig machen...


----------



## axx (30. August 2009)

Toll dass wohlbehalten zurück seid und Spass hattet 

Bin schon mächtig gespannt auf Bilder und Bericht. Bitte viele schöne Fotos posten!

Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust auf eine kleine Bike-Runde heut nachmittag?
Ich treff mich mit wurmspecht um 15 Uhr an der Kuhberg-Antenne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurmspecht (30. August 2009)

Schön, dass Ihr wieder heil angekommen seid, bin auch schon mächtig gespannt auf Eure Bilder.

Genau, nachher an der Antenne, wer hat noch Lust ?


----------



## Ruggi (30. August 2009)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Nee, unter den Bedingungen brauchste die Brücke nicht kennen . Ja, genau, dann vielleicht nächstes Mal, aber mit cwu und Lisa warste ja auch optimal vergesellschafftet.



jo, war echt super nett 
...und jetzt hab ich es auch endlich mal geschafft mir das 6h rennen anzuschaun


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (30. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen, bin auch von meiner Transalp zurück!!!!!!!!! Die Tour war so grandios, dass ich sie mit Worten nicht beschreiben kann!! 
greets


----------



## Aitschie (30. August 2009)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, bin auch von meiner Transalp zurück!!!!!!!!!



Wieviel Hm??? Ich frag aus nem speziellen Grund.... 

@jj: geiles Bild  Passt irgendwie!!!


----------



## carmin (30. August 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> soweit alles perfekt. Aber auch...


Lasst mich raten... Ihr habt in der Schweiz nach dem Weg gefragt?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1rzAjmxob8"]YouTube - Schweizer Wegbeschreibung[/ame]

(ansonsten gratuliere zu den Alpencrossen)


----------



## bax75 (30. August 2009)

Hier sind schon mal ein par Fotos von unserer genialen Transalp. Wir hatten sehr viel Spaß und das nicht nur wegen den geilen Trails und der genialen Aussichten! 

@km: Brauchen wir eigentlich jetzt auch einen neuen Avatar?

Hohe Tauern:





Wildkogeltrail:





Krimmler Tauernpass:





Fanes:





Schlern im Morgenlicht:





Knüppelsteig oben...:





...und weiter unten:


----------



## DJT (30. August 2009)

Hey ihr Alpencrosser, gratuliere! Wieviel Weizen (Höhenmeter) warens denn?

Ich war heut mit einem Bekannten im Bikepark Hindelang, und was mich sehr gefreut hat: Der cwu ist spontan auch mit 
(Er hat glaub auch die besseren Bilder auf der Cam)

Suchbild: Was stimmt hier nicht? 





und nochn paar hier

Edit: Super Bilder bax !
Was hatn Aitschie da für Spielzeugknieschoner? hihi


----------



## kupfermark (30. August 2009)

@bax: zu "rocketman" hab ich leider kein passendes Bild gefunden, ansonsten fällt mir nix ein.

@DJT: So 2-4 Weizen waren schon immer drin, für Trage- und Schiebepassagen gabs noch was extra


----------



## bax75 (30. August 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> Hey ihr Alpencrosser, gratuliere! Wieviel Weizen (Höhenmeter) warens denn?



Was willste wissen? Gefahren oder Geschoben? 



DJT schrieb:


> Suchbild: Was stimmt hier nicht?



Fahrer passt nicht zum Bike?


----------



## DJT (30. August 2009)

bax75 schrieb:


> Was willste wissen? Gefahren oder Geschoben?



Aalles!



bax75 schrieb:


> Fahrer passt nicht zum Bike?



Fahrer passt schon zum Bike! 
Nur gehört's ihm nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlusslicht_ul (30. August 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Wieviel Hm??? Ich frag aus nem speziellen Grund....


also es waren 8500 Hm und 450 km.(sind im Anhang amtlich bestätigt...).....und in Riva waren auch ein ein paar Bikespioninnen........!!! 

Ich bin bei der Mediumtour mitgefahren, da sie mich nach dem zweiten Tag aus der Beginnergruppe im hohen Bogen rausgeworfen haben.....

P.S.: Wie bringt ihr eigentölich die pics hier rein?


----------



## junkyjerk (30. August 2009)

@orestis: wat dat denn fürn bike? neu oder mit perwoll gewaschen.


----------



## chickenway-user (31. August 2009)

Achja, so nen "richtigen" Alpencross muss ich auch noch mal machen...

DJT, ich glaub deine Kamera ist kaputt. Mein Kopf ist so rot auf dem Bild


----------



## wurmspecht (31. August 2009)

Das ist ja ein geniales Bild!


----------



## carmin (31. August 2009)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> P.S.: Wie bringt ihr eigentölich die pics hier rein?


z.B. ins hiesige Fotoalbum laden und dann einfach den drunter angezeigten BB-Code hier reinkopieren.

War das Flo Weishäupl, den Du als Guide bei ulp hattest?


----------



## Aitschie (31. August 2009)

bax75 schrieb:


> Was willste wissen? Gefahren oder Geschoben?





DJT schrieb:


> Aalles!



Tag1: 66.21km/2631hm 5:53:03
Tag2: mein Tacho misst Tragepassagen nicht mit....
Tag3: 68.09km/2084hm 5:04:25
Tag4: 57.98km/3209hm 7:21:32
Tag5: 79.54km/2560hm 7:04:16
Tag6: Tragepassagen....
Tag7: 9.55km/850hm 1:23:25, dann Defekt und Rumpelstilzchen 

ach so, meine beiden Touren mit dem 901er: einmal Altissimo rauf und 601er runter + Dosso di Rovieri ca. 2150hm und am nächsten Tag mit Mark die Dosso di Rovieri-Runde allein ca. 1350hm


----------



## junkyjerk (31. August 2009)

Tag 2: 53km/2330hm 5:46h
Tag 6: 73km/2200hm 6:25h, feuchte wiese mit unmengen an frischer kuhschei..e und hohem gras... hulk!!! huuuuuaaaaaaaa.....grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.....brüll.....schrei.....


----------



## Aitschie (31. August 2009)

Meine Bilder zum Runterladen. Exklusive Previews kann ich heut abend noch einstellen, muss jetzt noch in die Stadt

Tag1: http://rapidshare.de/files/48248605/PAX_Tag1_Kirchberg-KrimmlerTauern.rar.html

Tag2: http://rapidshare.de/files/48255508/PAX_Tag2_KrimmlerTauern-PatscherHuette.rar.html

Tag3: http://rapidshare.de/files/48253837/PAX_Tag3_PatscherHuette-Wengen.rar.html

Tag4: http://rapidshare.de/files/48254129/PAX_Tag4_Wengen-RifugiodesAlpes.rar.html

Tag5: http://rapidshare.de/files/48254830/PAX_Tag5_RifugiodesAlpes-Varena.rar.html

Tag6: http://rapidshare.de/files/48254862/PAX_Tag6_Varena-Caldonazzo.rar.html

Tag7: http://rapidshare.de/files/48255123/PAX_Tag7_Caldonazzo-Riva.rar?killcode=1566038785

Gardasee: http://rapidshare.de/files/48255112/PAX_Gardasee.rar.html


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (31. August 2009)

@jj: also es ist nicht mit perwoll gewaschen, wobei bei den Staubwolken nach den Abfahrtorgien es wohl nicht schlecht gewesen wäre...... war ein Leihbike....war echt top mit 150 mm Federweg vorne hinten  

@carmin: vielen Dank für deine Hilfe!!! werde es ausprobieren...... bei ulp gibt es fünf guides die den Vornamen Flo haben......es nicht der Weishäuptl. Woher kennst du den eigentlich?

@aitschie: warum hast jetzt nach den Hm gefragt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (31. August 2009)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> @aitschie: warum hast jetzt nach den Hm gefragt?



Weil wir mal hochgerechnet haben knapp über 4.000hm geschoben und getragen zu haben... Wollte den Vergleich zu nem normalen Cross haben.


----------



## DJT (31. August 2009)

Respekt Jungs!

Was heißt "defekt und Rumpelstilzchen" 
Größerer defekt?


----------



## Aitschie (31. August 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> Respekt Jungs!
> 
> Was heißt "defekt und Rumpelstilzchen"
> Größerer defekt?



Halbseitig festgefressene Nabe, gebrochener Schnellspanner. Tags zuvor hat noch meine Gabel rumgezickt.....
Und dann hab ich mich mal abregieren müssen,   *uuuuaaaahhhh* *brüll* *tob* *amoklauf*  Dabei hab ich dann auch meine schöne Evil Eye Brille verloren (respektive irgendwo abgelegt und nimmer mitgenommen) *nochmehraufreg* *nochmehrtob* Die beiden Italiener aufm Weg haben blöd geschaut. Hab mir dann am Lago für teures Geld ne neue Brille gekauft....

Die genauen Schilderungen des Vorfalls überlasse ich Rocketman, Hulk und Axel....

Edith: mein Tacho hatte auch seine Tage. Jetzt bin ich gerade ersthaft Überlegen, ob ich auf GPS umsteig.... Auf jeden Fall kommt nie wieder ein Funktacho an meine Räder!


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (31. August 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Weil wir mal hochgerechnet haben knapp über 4.000hm geschoben und getragen zu haben... Wollte den Vergleich zu nem normalen Cross haben.


also wir haben auch ein bissl schieben müssen......da es z.B. bei der Uina Schlucht nicht unbedingt ratsam ist zu fahren....

@ all:wie sieht es eigentlich jetzt mit dem verlängerten weekend für den Pfälzer Wald bzw.Freiburg oder alternativ Bechtesgardener Land aus?? Gib es schon konkrete Vorstellungen bzw. Termine?


----------



## junkyjerk (1. September 2009)

@aitschie: dein sigma-tacho liegt bei mir, lag noch im kofferraum...

braucht einer ne fox 36? mit frischem service.


----------



## bax75 (1. September 2009)

Sacht mal: Hat jemand vor am Samstag zur EuroBike zu fahren? Man könnte sich ja ein BW-Ticket teilen und zusammen hin fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (1. September 2009)

Ich bin bereits Donnerstag bei der Eurobike....

Leider ist mir bei Tag7 mit den Bildern n Fehler unterlaufen. Den Killcode sollte man nicht verlinken. Daher hier der Richtige Link: http://rapidshare.de/files/48263219/PAX_Tag7_Caldonazzo-Riva.rar.html


----------



## carmin (1. September 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> braucht einer ne fox 36? mit frischem service.


Wieso hast kein Bock mehr drauf?


----------



## kupfermark (1. September 2009)

carmin schrieb:


> Wieso hast kein Bock mehr drauf?



Wenn er das hier rauslässt, kriegt er sie ja nicht mehr los 

@schlusslicht: Uina-Schlucht würde ich wahrscheinlich auch schieben, wenns breiter und fahrbar wäre. Ist einfach atemberaubend! Und der Joghurt mit Konfitüre im Uina Dadaint ist auch sehr zu empfehlen!


----------



## Aitschie (1. September 2009)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> @ all:wie sieht es eigentlich jetzt mit dem verlängerten weekend für den Pfälzer Wald bzw.Freiburg oder alternativ Bechtesgardener Land aus?? Gib es schon konkrete Vorstellungen bzw. Termine?



Für das Freiburg/Pfälzer Wald-WE muss ich mich leider abmelden. Darf im Fitness-Studio Leute quälen  

Ich werde aber wie gepostet Anfang Oktober (Do 01.10 bis So 04.10) nach Berchtesgaden fahren und bisschen nach Trails schauen. Zu deren Qualität und Quantität kann ich leider wenig sagen, es wird also "explorativ". Aber gut den Berg rauf geht da schon....  Wer mit will, sollte sich bei mir via PN oder Emil melden. Eventuell lässt sich über Claudis Verwandtschaft günstig bis sehr günstig ne FeWo bekommen...


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (1. September 2009)

kupfermark schrieb:


> @schlusslicht: Uina-Schlucht würde ich wahrscheinlich auch schieben, wenns breiter und fahrbar wäre. Ist einfach atemberaubend! Und der Joghurt mit Konfitüre im Uina Dadaint ist auch sehr zu empfehlen!


wir haben dort eine Alpenkäseplatte bestellt ....war sensationell  

 und eine "Hüttenspionin" war auch da, sehr nett..

  und dieses Photo ist auf dem legendären (wie heißt er denn noch mal gleich) Markozi Trail  jedenfalls so ähnlich) vor Riva entstanden 





@aitschie: solltest du am Donnerstag den Zug um 07.12 nach FN nehmen, können wir uns HBF treffen, da ich mit diesem Zug immer Arbeit fahre.....gib Bescheid
leider bin ich in der ersten Oktoberwoche auf Schulung in Nürnberg, so dass ich wohl leider nicht mitkommen kann....


----------



## DJT (1. September 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Dabei hab ich dann auch meine schöne Evil Eye Brille verloren (respektive irgendwo abgelegt und nimmer mitgenommen)





Da bist Du nicht der einzige. Meine Alpina Brille liegt seit dem 30.07. irgendwo zwischen der Alpe Fojedöra und dem Pragser Wildsee in den Dolomiten auf nem Felsen (zum Fotografieren weggelegt, weil ich sonst nix gesehen hätt) 
Erst vieel weiter unten dann   
Wo is'n mei Bruin 
Naja , ne Stunde wieder hochschieben, hmm, wir wollten ja auch das Tagesziel erreichen. 
Sch... 
Jetz hab ich ne italienische Brille


----------



## chickenway-user (1. September 2009)

Dazu muss man doch nicht in die Alpen fahren...

Meine liegt in der Donau. Und es regnet.


----------



## junkyjerk (2. September 2009)

krass, wieviele leute ihre brillen verlieren. meine hab ich auf der skgt verloren.


----------



## kekaya (3. September 2009)

bax75 schrieb:


> Was willste wissen? Gefahren oder Geschoben?



Gefahrene oder geschobene Weissbiere ? 

Ich kenn nur die , die schwätzen:
http://www.kecht.de/outdoor/flow/2wbgs.html


----------



## Aitschie (4. September 2009)

Ein Besuch der Eurobike ist nicht gut, v.a. nicht fürs Konto. Immer dieser Haben-will-Effekt.... 

Sehr viele wirkliche Neuheiten gibts dieses Jahr nicht, so auch (noch) keine versenkbare Sattelstütze von Sytace. Haibike hat n interessantes Racefully, Bergamont auch, überzeugt darüber hinaus (wie Merida) auch optisch, Ghost ist zum davonlaufen (haben aber dafür hübsche Bardamen). Traurig: no Marzocchi-Girls, dafür machen se in einer Halle Bodypainting  Wo wird nicht verraten, aber die Männertraube verräts). Pedelec fahren ist echt witzig - zumindest für die Stadt. Sigma macht wieder sehr schöne neue Tachos, sogar kabelgebunden (siehe an, man lernt). 

Fazit: ein Besuch muss nicht sein, ist aber nett und informativ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hannes1200 (4. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
bin frisch nach Neu-Ulm gezogen und bräuchte mal ein bisl Anschluss an ne MTB-Gruppe. Fahr eigentlich alles, egal ob Tour, knifflige Trails oder sogar Rennrad. Habt ihr nen regelmäßigen Treff? Oder wie läuft die Orga bei euch?
Also falls ihr nichts gegen einen neuen Mitfahrer habt könntet ihr mir ja mal eure Infos zukommen lassen! Würd mich freun.
Gruß
Hannes


----------



## chickenway-user (4. September 2009)

hannes1200 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> bin frisch nach Neu-Ulm gezogen und bräuchte mal ein bisl Anschluss an ne MTB-Gruppe. Fahr eigentlich alles, egal ob Tour, knifflige Trails oder sogar Rennrad. Habt ihr nen regelmäßigen Treff? Oder wie läuft die Orga bei euch?
> Also falls ihr nichts gegen einen neuen Mitfahrer habt könntet ihr mir ja mal eure Infos zukommen lassen! Würd mich freun.
> Gruß
> Hannes



Hi Hannes, 

herzlich willkommen, du bist hier richtig. Wir treffen uns jeden Dienstag vormittag um 15:36 und fahren dann durch bis Mittwoch nachmittag 17:28. So können wir das ganze Training für eine Woche innerhalb kürzester Zeit erledigen...
Nein, kleiner Scherz. Die Orga läuft eher so, dass irgendwer hier rein schreibt: "Ich hätte heute/morgen/übermorgen... Lust zu radeln. Treffpunkt hier und da, Uhrzeit sowiso und fahren tun wir dies und das. Und wenn du mitwillst schreist du einfach: "HIER!" und tauchst am Treffpunkt auf.

In letzter Zeit verkommt das hier allerdings immer mehr. Keiner setzt sich mehr aufs Rad, alle schauen nur noch Alpencrossbilder an...

Gibts in Ulm eigentlich nen Brauchbaren Schraubenladen?


----------



## Aitschie (4. September 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Die Orga läuft eher so, dass irgendwer hier rein schreibt: "Ich hätte heute/morgen/übermorgen... Lust zu radeln. Treffpunkt hier und da, Uhrzeit sowiso und fahren tun wir dies und das. Und wenn du mitwillst schreist du einfach: "HIER!" und tauchst am Treffpunkt auf.
> 
> In letzter Zeit verkommt das hier allerdings immer mehr. Keiner setzt sich mehr aufs Rad, alle schauen nur noch Alpencrossbilder an...
> 
> Gibts in Ulm eigentlich nen Brauchbaren Schraubenladen?



Um Chicky zu widerlegen: da das Wetter laut Wetteronline und Kachelmann trocken bleiben soll und ich wieder ein funktionierendes Radl hab: So nachmittag, 15Uhr an der Fußgängerbrücke unter der Konrad Adenauer Brücke. Da ich mich natürlich mal wieder supi auskenne lol ab ins Lauter- und Kiesental.

Chicky: Schrauben und alles Metallische findeste am Besten bei Nonnenmacher+Mehl in Neu-Ulm. Zumindest habe ich die bisher nie mit Unlösbarem beschäftigt...


----------



## chickenway-user (4. September 2009)

Meine Geschwister haben sich angemeldet für morgen und übermorgen. I glob die san um 3 no da, aber wenn it bin i dabei.

Danke für den Tipp, werd mal hinschauen. Glaubst die ham auch Cantibolzen? Nennenmacher ist ja auch an geiler Name...


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (5. September 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Um Chicky zu widerlegen: da das Wetter laut Wetteronline und Kachelmann trocken bleiben soll und ich wieder ein funktionierendes Radl hab: So nachmittag, 15Uhr an der Fußgängerbrücke unter der Konrad Adenauer Brücke. Da ich mich natürlich mal wieder supi auskenne lol ab ins Lauter- und Kiesental.



Ich bin morgen  auch dabei!!! Heut fährt jetzt niemand, oder wie?


----------



## bax75 (5. September 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> ... und ich wieder ein funktionierendes Radl hab: So nachmittag, 15Uhr an der Fußgängerbrücke unter der Konrad Adenauer Brücke.



Ja. Bin auch dabei! 
Was hast denn jetzt mit dem Stevens gemacht? Tonne oder neue Sitzstreben, neues HR und Schnellspanner?


----------



## wurmspecht (5. September 2009)

Auf Rennrad hat morgen zufällig keiner Lust?


----------



## Aitschie (5. September 2009)

bax75 schrieb:


> Ja. Bin auch dabei!
> Was hast denn jetzt mit dem Stevens gemacht? Tonne oder neue Sitzstreben, neues HR und Schnellspanner?



Weder noch. Aber: das Fluent fuhr mit dem weißen LRS ausm Flight (Hardtail, das HT hat dafür einen superleichten Neuen bekommen). Den originalen LRS habe ich derweil im reparaturbedürftigen Canyon zwischengeparkt und nun das Hinterrad wieder dort rausgeholt, damit ich biken gehen kann.... Kompliziert aber ich hab jetzt immerhin wieder ein funktionierendes Radl  (Hinterbau ist zwar noch der alte, aber die paar Touren in Ulm wird der schon mitmachen *aufHolzklopf* Sieht auch nicht verzogen aus)

Mein Tipp an alle XT-Naben-Fahrer: weg mit dem Schrott!!!! Zwei kaputte Naben in 6 Monaten, wovon das Rad ca 2 Monate stand, ich bin erstmal bedient.


----------



## chickenway-user (5. September 2009)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Auf Rennrad hat morgen zufällig keiner Lust?




Niemals nicht.

Ich hab noch nie ne XT-Nabe kaputt gekriegt und ich fahr die schon länger... 

Achja, DJT ist vortan als "OPA HEBBE" zu bezeichnen. Keinesfalls unterlassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurmspecht (5. September 2009)

wieso Opa Hebbe???


----------



## hannes1200 (5. September 2009)

na dann weiß ich jetzt bescheid. dieses we wirds wohl nix. muss hier noch hin und her räumen in meiner wohnung. aber ich meld mich!
danke.


----------



## speichenschoner (5. September 2009)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Auf Rennrad hat morgen zufällig keiner Lust?



Hi wurmspecht,
ich werd' morgen eine RR Tour machen. Eventuell Richtung Filstal ein paar Anstiege in Angriff nehmen. Drackensteiner Hang, Wiesensteig, Weilheim, Boll und dann rüber nach Geislingen über Gammelshausen, Oberböhringen.


----------



## wurmspecht (6. September 2009)

speichenschoner schrieb:


> Hi wurmspecht,
> ich werd' morgen eine RR Tour machen. Eventuell Richtung Filstal ein paar Anstiege in Angriff nehmen. Drackensteiner Hang, Wiesensteig, Weilheim, Boll und dann rüber nach Geislingen über Gammelshausen, Oberböhringen.



Oh, schade, hört sich spannend an, ist leider etwas zu spät. Ich werde mich mit axx um 14 Uhr an der Brücke treffen, falls es doch noch jemand nach RR gelüstet?? Wünsche Dir - und den anderen heute natürlich auch - viel Spaß, ich schätze, Du wirst früher aufbrechen .


----------



## speichenschoner (6. September 2009)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Oh, schade, hört sich spannend an, ist leider etwas zu spät. Ich werde mich mit axx um 14 Uhr an der Brücke treffen, falls es doch noch jemand nach RR gelüstet?? Wünsche Dir - und den anderen heute natürlich auch - viel Spaß, ich schätze, Du wirst früher aufbrechen .



Ich wünsch' euch auch viel Spaß. Japs, wir fahren um 11:30 Uhr in Blaustein los.


----------



## Aitschie (6. September 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nie ne XT-Nabe kaputt gekriegt und ich fahr die schon länger...



Vielleicht ists nur das 775er-Modell. Bisher dachte ich auch, die sei vernünftig, aber ich zweifle mittlerweile daran... 

Bis heut (nach)Mittag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hannes1200 (6. September 2009)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Oh, schade, hört sich spannend an, ist leider etwas zu spät. Ich werde mich mit axx um 14 Uhr an der Brücke treffen, falls es doch noch jemand nach RR gelüstet?? Wünsche Dir - und den anderen heute natürlich auch - viel Spaß, ich schätze, Du wirst früher aufbrechen .



@wurmspecht: wär heute auch dabei mit ner runde rennrad. wieviel km wollt ihr denn fahren? und wo ist der treffpunkt "brücke" genau?


----------



## UlmerBiker (6. September 2009)

@Aitschie: Würde mich eurer Nachmittagsrunde auch anschliessen.


----------



## junkyjerk (6. September 2009)

@15uhr-radler: wo fahrt ihr denn hin? ich würde ne lautertalrunde mitm singlespeed drehen wollen. vielleicht können wir uns an der litfassäule ortseingang blaustein b28 ulm-blaustein treffen? so gegen 15:30uhr?


----------



## junkyjerk (6. September 2009)

@all: da der ulmer tourenthread dieses jahr am 03.10. sein 5-jähriges jubiläum feiert und dies wohl ein grund zum feiern sein dürfte, denn die meisten von uns kennen sich ja eigentlich nur durch diesen thread, würde ich gerne ne party schmeissen. also wer hat am samstag, den 03.10.2009, zeit und lust, bei ein paar bierchen ein wenig zu quatschen und (bike-)filmchen und fotos zu gucken? rückmeldungen gerne hier übers forum.... freu mich auf euch..


----------



## chickenway-user (6. September 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @all: da der ulmer tourenthread dieses jahr am 03.10. sein 5-jähriges jubiläum feiert und dies wohl ein grund zum feiern sein dürfte, denn die meisten von uns kennen sich ja eigentlich nur durch diesen thread, würde ich gerne ne party schmeissen. also wer hat am samstag, den 03.10.2009, zeit und lust, bei ein paar bierchen ein wenig zu quatschen und (bike-)filmchen und fotos zu gucken? rückmeldungen gerne hier übers forum.... freu mich auf euch..



Eigentlich wollte ich als Threaderöffner das ja machen, aber wenn du hinterher aufräumen willst ist mir das viel lieber 

Also ich wär dabei! 

Hmm, eigentlich wollt ich jetzt dann Mittagsschlaf machen, aber radeln klingt auch interessant. Ich könnte mein letztverbliebenes intaktes Mountainbike nehmen und... Ja, ich glaub ich komm dann gleich nach Blaustein. Litfasssäule? Ach, i werds scho finden!


----------



## wurmspecht (6. September 2009)

hannes1200 schrieb:


> @wurmspecht: wär heute auch dabei mit ner runde rennrad. wieviel km wollt ihr denn fahren? und wo ist der treffpunkt "brücke" genau?



Sorry, habe nicht mehr reingeschaut, als Du geschrieben hattest. Mit der Brücke ist immer die Fußgänger- und Radbrücke unterhalb der Adenauerbrücke gemeint (auf der Neu-Ulmer Seite ist der Ruderclub). Wir sind ungefähr 3 Stunden unterwegs gewesen.

@junkyjerk: klasse Idee, wenn ich da sein sollte, komme ich gerne vorbei. Musst halt dann sagen, ob eher Bedarf an Festem oder Flüssigem besteht


----------



## DJT (6. September 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @all: da der ulmer tourenthread dieses jahr am 03.10. sein 5-jähriges jubiläum feiert und dies wohl ein grund zum feiern sein dürfte, denn die meisten von uns kennen sich ja eigentlich nur durch diesen thread, würde ich gerne ne party schmeissen. also wer hat am samstag, den 03.10.2009, zeit und lust, bei ein paar bierchen ein wenig zu quatschen und (bike-)filmchen und fotos zu gucken? rückmeldungen gerne hier übers forum.... freu mich auf euch..



Danke für die Einladung, ist ja voll nett! 
Ich würd auch sehr gern kommen, aber ich bin an diesem Tag leider nicht "frei" 
Hab grad nachgeschaut: Am 28.08. hab ich mein Einjähriges im UTT (erste Tour mit Junkyjerk und cwu nähe Oberstdorf zusammen mit britta-ox)  
Freut mich sehr Euch alle kennengelernt zu haben, und hoffe wir werden noch viele "Runden" zusammen drehen !!!

Viele Grüße
DJT


----------



## axx (6. September 2009)

Wahnsinn, jetzt kenn ich euch Spinner schon seit 5 Jahren  
Tolle Idee mit der Party, danke für die Einladung. Wenns regnet komme ich gerne, anderenfalls besteht die Gefahr, dass ich das WoE unterwegs bin


----------



## chickenway-user (7. September 2009)

Boah, das war schon geil heut, oder? Ich war ja eigentlich überhaupt nicht motiviert, wollte erst eigentlich lieber ins Bett, als ich dann in Blaustein stand dachte ich: "Hmm, BIERGARTEN! Ich sollte einen Hügel mitnehmen und dann in den Biergarten..." Und dann ists doch a längere Runde geworden. Und mit so viel Vollgas, das kenn ich sonst nur von Touren mit Lisa, da dann dafür ohne Pause...


Und mit dem, ähhh, also meinem fast-Nachbarn wars auch geil:
"Ihr kennt hier doch sicher nen paar Trails..."
"Mitkommen!"


----------



## kekaya (7. September 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @all: da der ulmer tourenthread dieses jahr am 03.10. sein 5-jähriges jubiläum feiert und dies wohl ein grund zum feiern sein dürfte, denn die meisten von uns kennen sich ja eigentlich nur durch diesen thread, würde ich gerne ne party schmeissen. also wer hat am samstag, den 03.10.2009, zeit und lust, bei ein paar bierchen ein wenig zu quatschen und (bike-)filmchen und fotos zu gucken? rückmeldungen gerne hier übers forum.... freu mich auf euch..



Cool, danke für die Einladung, aber da kann ich leider nicht 
Mit zwei Kindern daheim bin ich zeitlich immer ein bischen klamm. Und dann muss man auch noch Schaffen, da kommt man zu nix...
Aber was cool wär, wenn man sich mal so treffen könnt, vorzugsweise wochentags, jetzt, wo noch Spätsommer ist, vielleicht am Spatzennest oder einer sonstigen trail-nahen "Boiz".
Vielleicht diese Woche noch -> Donnerstag nachmittag wär super...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (7. September 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Und mit dem, ähhh, also meinem fast-Nachbarn wars auch geil:
> "Ihr kennt hier doch sicher nen paar Trails..."
> "Mitkommen!"



Japp, war schon sehr witzig gestern. 5 sind gestartet, dann waren wir mal zu sechst und am Ende wieder 5... 

Da das Wetter ja weiterhin gut bleiben soll: weitere Touren diese Woche? Heute geht bei mir nimmer aber morgen (Dienstag) 18Uhr? Irgendwas Kleineres, um 8 wirds ja langsam dunkel und kühl und ich hab Angst im Dunkeln ohne Licht


----------



## chickenway-user (8. September 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Da das Wetter ja weiterhin gut bleiben soll: weitere Touren diese Woche? Heute geht bei mir nimmer aber morgen (Dienstag) 18Uhr? Irgendwas Kleineres, um 8 wirds ja langsam dunkel und kühl und ich hab Angst im Dunkeln ohne Licht



Ja, wenn ich mich zeitig motivieren kann mit der Diplomarbeit weiter zu machen sollt ich bis 6 genug geschafft haben um Biken zu gehen. Dann noch die Mist-Schaltung abbauen und Rock-n-Roll. Also ein klares jein!

Habt ihr die cc-WM-Strecke gesehen? Der Wahnsinn das Teil:
http://freecaster.tv/uci-mountain-b...s-uci-mtb-xco-world-championships-2009-replay


----------



## wurmspecht (8. September 2009)

Die cc-Strecke ist ja echt klasse . Bewirbste Dich jetzt in Australien, cwu?


----------



## junkyjerk (8. September 2009)

@aitschie: würde mich heute anschliessen, treffpunkt wieder an der litfasssäule ortseingang blaustein von ulm kommend an der b28? so gegen 18:30uhr? dann schnell ins lautertal und die trailrunde? vielleicht ist mein liteville wieder ready to race. ansonsten komm ich wieder mitm singlespeeder...


----------



## chickenway-user (8. September 2009)

Ja, gut, dann komm ich nachher auch zur Litfasssäule...


----------



## Aitschie (8. September 2009)

Gut, diesmal verfahr ich mich auch sicher nicht


----------



## junkyjerk (8. September 2009)

von mir aus können wir uns auch schon 18uhr an der litfassäule treffen.


----------



## Aitschie (8. September 2009)

gibst du Julian Bescheid (ich hab keine Nr. von ihm), dann richte ich mich auf 18Uhr ein. Bis in ner Stunde!


----------



## chickenway-user (8. September 2009)

****, dann muss ich mich ja beeilen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlusslicht_ul (8. September 2009)

hat mir heut leider um 18.00 Uhr nicht mehr gereicht...!!! Würdet ihr morgen auch nochmal eine kleine Runde starten, please!?


----------



## Hamsterstilekil (8. September 2009)

Servus, 

ich bin seit dieser Woche zum Praxissemester bei EADS in Ulm. 
Ich hab den Thread etwas überflogen, allerdings ist die Dimension 
gigantisch. Gibt es einen Tourguide für die Gegend zu kaufen oder noch besser eine Seite mit Touren im Netz? Ich wohne in Söflingen unweit der Blaubeurer Str, Höhe Lupferbrücke. Konditionell würd ich mich als "normal" einstufen da ich nebenher viel Surfen bin etc und daher nicht alle Energie dem Biken widme. Bergig darf es gern sein, sofern es guten Abfahrten dient
und ausgeglichen bleibt. Sollte für mich etwas dabei sein, werd ich mich ab nächster Woche anschließen, da ich heuer mein Bike wegen des Umzugs trotz Buses zuhause lassen musste.  Danke


----------



## chickenway-user (8. September 2009)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> hat mir heut leider um 18.00 Uhr nicht mehr gereicht...!!! Würdet ihr morgen auch nochmal eine kleine Runde starten, please!?



Schaut so aus... Ab wann könntest du denn?


----------



## chickenway-user (8. September 2009)

Hamsterstilekil schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich bin seit dieser Woche zum Praxissemester bei EADS in Ulm.
> Ich hab den Thread etwas überflogen, allerdings ist die Dimension
> ...



Nächstes Jahr fängt bei dir schon nächste Woche an? Ihr seid ja ganz schön schnell bei EADS...

Jedenfalls einfach mitkommen nächste Woche. Du musst aufpassen, der Junkyjerk und der Aitschie rasen immer wie die Irren bergauf. Das macht aber nichts, da kannst du einfach ganz gemütlich hinterherfahren. Die Zwei brauchen dann oben ehh ne Pause 

Trallalie, trallala...


----------



## bax75 (8. September 2009)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> hat mir heut leider um 18.00 Uhr nicht mehr gereicht...!!! Würdet ihr morgen auch nochmal eine kleine Runde starten, please!?



Ja, da hätte ich auch Interesse. Gern auch mit Lampe. Sach doch ma wann's Dir passt.


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (8. September 2009)

bax75 schrieb:


> Ja, da hätte ich auch Interesse. Gern auch mit Lampe. Sach doch ma wann's Dir passt.



@chicky and bax75: also bei mir würde morgen alles ab 17.30 passen!! Sollte es später sein auch o.k., würde dann gegebenenfalls auch meine Funsel mitnehmen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hamsterstilekil (8. September 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr fängt bei dir schon nächste Woche an? Ihr seid ja ganz schön schnell bei EADS...
> 
> Jedenfalls einfach mitkommen nächste Woche. Du musst aufpassen, der Junkyjerk und der Aitschie rasen immer wie die Irren bergauf. Das macht aber nichts, da kannst du einfach ganz gemütlich hinterherfahren. Die Zwei brauchen dann oben ehh ne Pause
> 
> Trallalie, trallala...



Da hast mich gerade ganz schön verwirrt. Der Duden sagt wohl dies:

"heu|er <Adv.> [mhd. hiure, ahd. hiuru, zusgez. aus: hiu
jâru = in diesem Jahr] (südd., österr., schweiz.): a) dieses
Jahr, in diesem Jahr[e]; b) heute, dieser Tage."

Allerdings muss ich dir recht geben, dass der Sprachgebrauch das "Jahr" meint. Auf die Touren bin ich gespannt, schade dass ich bei dem super Wetter mein Bike doch nicht mitgenommen habe


----------



## Aitschie (8. September 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Du musst aufpassen, der Junkyjerk und der Aitschie rasen immer wie die Irren bergauf. Das macht aber nichts, da kannst du einfach ganz gemütlich hinterherfahren. Die Zwei brauchen dann oben ehh ne Pause
> 
> Trallalie, trallala...



Moment, wer ist den heute die Berge an erster Stelle rauf???? Ich war das net!!!! Eher so einer, der auch 30-Stunden-Alpencrosse mitm Singlespeeder unternimmt...  War der Oberhammer heute. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass wir alle Lautertaltrails in 2h durchbekommen. Und wie jj den Stich rauf ist.... wenn du so mal den Alpencross gefahren wärst 

Wegen die Tage biken: ich bin zu jeder Schandtat bereit, für Nightrides bräuchte ich allerdings ne Lampe (oder jemand sehr helles vor mir). Ich würde aber auch schon früher starten und mal Richtung Blaubeuren gucken. Aber ich brauche wieder n Guide, in Blaubeuren war ich 2mal. Irgendwo an der Sonderbucher Steige istn Trail und am Rusenschloß auch irgendwo (kann das der Y-Weg sein??? )....


----------



## chickenway-user (9. September 2009)

Hamsterstilekil schrieb:


> Da hast mich gerade ganz schön verwirrt. Der Duden sagt wohl dies:
> 
> "heu|er <Adv.> [mhd. hiure, ahd. hiuru, zusgez. aus: hiu
> jâru = in diesem Jahr] (südd., österr., schweiz.): a) dieses
> ...



Ah Mist, ich hatte extra bei Wiki geschaut...


@Aitschie: Eigentlich war der Alpencross in 24 Stunden erledigt. Der Rest war Anfahrt. 

Auf Lampe hab ich irgendwie auch nicht so richtig bock. Andrerseits hab ich die schon lang nicht mehr benutzt... Und um 1730 sollt ja auch so was gehen...

PS: Ich guck grad Mädels. Wenn man die Männer im Hinterkopf hat schauts fast so aus als könnten die nicht radfahren. Dafür schauen sie besser aus...


----------



## Hamsterstilekil (9. September 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Moment, wer ist den heute die Berge an erster Stelle rauf???? Ich war das net!!!! Eher so einer, der auch 30-Stunden-Alpencrosse mitm Singlespeeder unternimmt...  War der Oberhammer heute. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass wir alle Lautertaltrails in 2h durchbekommen. Und wie jj den Stich rauf ist.... wenn du so mal den Alpencross gefahren wärst



Oh weh, da bin ich ja nur von Konditionsassen umgeben
Hoffentlich überleb ich das ohne Krämpfe etc


----------



## bax75 (9. September 2009)

Hamsterstilekil schrieb:


> Oh weh, da bin ich ja nur von Konditionsassen umgeben



Keine Sorge: Ich bin ja auch noch da!!!


----------



## junkyjerk (9. September 2009)

@heuteabendradler: wenn wir nach blaubeuren wollen, dann sollten wir möglichst früh los, denn die anfahrt bis zum gasmantrail dauert ziemlich genau ne stunde. dann hätten wir inklusive rückweg übern y-weg noch 1,5h in blaubeuren, wird also ne bolzerei oder wir fahren ein wenig früher los. vielleicht nehme ich aber auch noch die lampe mit.
also wenn´s nach blaubeuren geht, dann treff ich euch beim sportplatz nach ermingen und allewind.

@aitschie: wenn die stiche beim alpencross auch so kurz gewesen wären vielleicht, aber bei 800-1000hm schieb ich dann doch lieber, wenns dermassen steil wird.


----------



## wurmspecht (9. September 2009)

Wenn Ihr Euch tempomäßig mal irgendwann ausgetobt habt (ich würde heute sicherlich die Erfahrung machen, wie sich anfühlt, eine schleifende Bremse zu sein ), würde ich ab nächster Woche auch mal wieder mitkommen, viel Spaß Euch heute. - Ich gehe heute lieber mal Zwetschgen klauen.


----------



## chickenway-user (9. September 2009)

Hier sagt ja gar keiner mehr was... Seit ihr schon unterwegs? 17:30 Brücke? Schafft ihr das? Schaff ich das?

Reicht das für Blaubeuren? 

@Wurmspecht: Nun ja, das Problem ist eher wir werden immer schneller...  Aber wir haben echt überhaupt kein Problem damit oben zu warten. Oder zwischendrin. Wirklich nicht!


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (9. September 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Hier sagt ja gar keiner mehr was... Seit ihr schon unterwegs? 17:30 Brücke? Schafft ihr das? Schaff ich das?
> 
> Reicht das für Blaubeuren?
> 
> @Wurmspecht: Nun ja, das Problem ist eher wir werden immer schneller...  Aber wir haben echt überhaupt kein Problem damit oben zu warten. Oder zwischendrin. Wirklich nicht!



also ich bin bereit.....sagen wir 1745 an der Brücke!!! Können notfalls auch ins Lautertal gehen.....


----------



## Hamsterstilekil (9. September 2009)

> Wenn Ihr Euch tempomäßig mal irgendwann ausgetobt habt (ich würde heute sicherlich die Erfahrung machen, wie sich anfühlt, eine schleifende Bremse zu sein ), würde ich ab nächster Woche auch mal wieder mitkommen, viel Spaß Euch heute. - Ich gehe heute lieber mal Zwetschgen klauen.



Dann machen wir nächste Woche eben eine Runde mit allen Bremsen im Gepäck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (9. September 2009)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> also ich bin bereit.....sagen wir 1745 an der Brücke!!! Können notfalls auch ins Lautertal gehen.....



OK. Dann heut Lautertal...


----------



## Aitschie (9. September 2009)

Heute war ja nix. Morgen kann ich nur vormittags ne Runde drehen. Ich sach mal so 10 Uhr am bekannten Donau-Treffpunkt

Wegen dem WE: Wetter soll zwar kühler, aber doch vernünftig sein. Würde denn jemand am Sonntag mit ins Allgäu kommen? Spezielle Tour hab ich noch nicht im Kopp, aber das lässt sich ja schnell finden.


----------



## chickenway-user (9. September 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Heute war ja nix. Morgen kann ich nur vormittags ne Runde drehen. Ich sach mal so 10 Uhr am bekannten Donau-Treffpunkt
> 
> Wegen dem WE: Wetter soll zwar kühler, aber doch vernünftig sein. Würde denn jemand mit ins Allgäu kommen? Spezielle Tour hab ich noch nicht im Kopp, aber das lässt sich ja schnell finden.



Morgen vormittag wollt ich mal in die Böfinger Halde schauen... Siehe auch Ulm Thread.

WE: Samstag wär ich auf jeden Fall dabei, Sonntag wär ich gern um 16:30 wieder hier. Da müsste ich dann überlegen was ich lieber mach...


----------



## chickenway-user (9. September 2009)

Noch eine Alternative zum Radeln am Samstag:







Keine Ahnung ob das gut ist, aber in der Location war vor einigen Jahren mal eine ganz grandiose New World Disorder-Premiere. Ganz Grandios:






(Wer die meisten Bike-Promis erkennt kriegt nen Lolli...)


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (9. September 2009)

@heuteabendgefahrene: war wieder eine klasse Runde, auch wenn es zum xten Mal diese Woche das Lautertal war..... 




wurmspecht schrieb:


> Ich gehe heute lieber mal Zwetschgen klauen.


ja wie jetzt Zwetschgen klauen... so etwas kündigt man doch nicht an...... oder gilt das Motto: "Ist der Ruf erstmal ruiniert, lebt es sich ganz ungeniert" .....


----------



## wurmspecht (10. September 2009)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> ja wie jetzt Zwetschgen klauen... so etwas kündigt man doch nicht an...... oder gilt das Motto: "Ist der Ruf erstmal ruiniert, lebt es sich ganz ungeniert" .....



Eigentlich war das nicht geklaut, aber ich wusste vorher nicht, wo die stehen. Oben auf dem Truppenübungsplatz in Dornstadt waren standen ewig viele Zwetschgenbäume, da hängen mehr Früchte dran als Blätter. Leider brauchen die wohl noch etwas Sonne, aber grundsätzlich schon essbar...

Nächste Woche will ich schon mal wieder mitfahren, wenn es der Zeitplan irgendwie zulässt.


----------



## junkyjerk (10. September 2009)

wegen sonntag: wohin solls gehen? wer ist dabei? walmendinger horn?


----------



## Aitschie (10. September 2009)

Kleinwalsertal hat was. Gut zu ereichen, aufs Walmendinger Horn führt ne Gondel, super Jausenstation (Stutzalpe) und nice Trails soll da ja auch geben (einen bin ich auch mal gefahren: schnell, easy, flowig und der führt auch genau an der Stutzalpe vorbei ) Ich werde morgen wenn ich bei Claudi bin mal meine Karte konsultieren welche WEgchen empfehlenswert sind. Darfst aber auch nach fertigen Tracks Ausschau halten.


----------



## DJT (10. September 2009)

@Aitschie: im Kleinwalsertal nimmt keine Bahn Bikes mit!

Ich wär Sonntag auch mit am Start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (10. September 2009)

mitm zug nach oberstdorf, dann mitm radl ins kleinwalsertal. sind die tour schon letztes jahr mal mit axel, susi, joe, milan und mark gefahren. war super.


----------



## DJT (10. September 2009)

kein Problem, ich kenn die Ecke ganz gut 
ich steig dann wieder in Memmingen zu


----------



## chickenway-user (10. September 2009)

Wie lang würd das ungefähr brauchen?


----------



## axx (10. September 2009)

Walmendinger Horn ist toll 
 (@cwu: die Tour zieht sich etwas, das wird nix mit 1630)

Ich werd leider nicht dabei sein, wir fahren morgen auf die Südseite; Monti Lessini und Pasubio stehen auf dem Programm


----------



## chickenway-user (11. September 2009)

axx schrieb:


> Walmendinger Horn ist toll
> (@cwu: die Tour zieht sich etwas, das wird nix mit 1630)
> 
> Ich werd leider nicht dabei sein, wir fahren morgen auf die Südseite; Monti Lessini und Pasubio stehen auf dem Programm




Ahhh, Mist. Aber wenn ich die Fotos so anschau glaub ich dass ich mitkomm...


----------



## Aitschie (11. September 2009)

@DJT: das mit der Gondel war weniger für uns gedacht, sondern eher für unsere Damen. 

Wann fahren wir den mit dem Zug ab? 6:58 (4 Süd) und 7:59 (3 Süd) fahren die Züge... Ankunft um 8:53 bzw 10:27.
-> ich würde fast den früheren vorschlagen, auch wenns härter zum Aufstehen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurmspecht (11. September 2009)

Viel Spaß Euch auf der Alpennordseite, hoffentlich hält das Wetter . Was ist mit Deinem Rad, Aitschie, ist wieder alles heile? Für einen Außenstehenden war das ganze etwas scher nachzuverfolgen, was da jetzt war und ist .


----------



## Aitschie (11. September 2009)

Zwei Defekte beim Cross: erst nur die eine Achsenseite (die Bremsscheibenseite) festgefressen. Das ging noch, n bissi schwerer aber gut. Am letzten Tag des AX dann Schnellspanner gebrochen (auf der Ritzelseite, wir vermuten durch einen verzogenen Hinterbau, denn die Nabe war ja auch zum zweiten mal binnen 6 Monaten fest) und damit war die Tour beendet. Außerdem haben wir festgestellt, dass die festgefressene Achse wohl irgendwie bisschen Material abgeschlieffen hat (oder es war was anderes...)

-> Rumpelstilzchen gespielt....

In Bayreuth (war ich ja letzte Woche) dann meinen LRS ausm Ersatzrad geholt, bei jj schnell Bremmscheiben gewechselt, eingebaut und gut ist. Der Hinterbau sieht auf den ersten Blick nicht verzogen aus, warum dann der Schnellspanner aber bricht ist mir nicht so ganz klar. Überhaupt macht mir der SChnellspanner mehr Gedanken als die Nabe (mein Händler hat wohl bereits recht viele XT-Naben eingeschicken müssen, XT-Billigteil halt )

Aktueller Stand auf jeden Fall: das Rad fährt. Wenn ich am Di wieder in BT bin, bekommt mein Händler das Rad und dann wirds zu Stevens geschickt. Außerdem wird der LRS als Rekla eingeschickt und der Schnellspanner auch. Und ab dann muss ich wieder Race-HT fahren....


----------



## Tobsn (11. September 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Zwei Defekte beim Cross: erst nur die eine Achsenseite (die Bremsscheibenseite) festgefressen. Das ging noch, n bissi schwerer aber gut. Am letzten Tag des AX dann Schnellspanner gebrochen (auf der Ritzelseite, wir vermuten durch einen verzogenen Hinterbau, denn die Nabe war ja auch zum zweiten mal binnen 6 Monaten fest) und damit war die Tour beendet. Außerdem haben wir festgestellt, dass die festgefressene Achse wohl irgendwie bisschen Material abgeschlieffen hat (oder es war was anderes...



Das ist mir schon 2x passiert. 
Die festgefressenen Nabe (Freilauf) dreht sich im Hinterbau mit und dreht den Schnellspanner immer weiter zu, bis der abreißt.
Sprich defekt war nur die Nabe, der abgerissne Schnellspanner und Abrieb im Hinterbau nur Folge dessen. 
Ist zumindest meine Vermutung auf Grund Deiner Schilderung.

Gruss

Tobias


----------



## chickenway-user (12. September 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> @DJT: das mit der Gondel war weniger für uns gedacht, sondern eher für unsere Damen.
> 
> Wann fahren wir den mit dem Zug ab? 6:58 (4 Süd) und 7:59 (3 Süd) fahren die Züge... Ankunft um 8:53 bzw 10:27.
> -> ich würde fast den früheren vorschlagen, auch wenns härter zum Aufstehen ist.




Ja, der frühere klingt gut...

Wer kommt denn jetzt alles mit?


----------



## enforce (12. September 2009)

Hallo Ulmer Gemeinde,

ich wollte mich euch schon zur diesjährigen SKGT anschliesen, was dann aber doch nicht gepasst hat. Wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt, würde ich morgen nochmal einen Versuch starten.

Gruß Falk


----------



## DJT (12. September 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Ja, der frühere klingt gut...
> 
> Wer kommt denn jetzt alles mit?



Wenn ihr den ersten nehmt, steig ich um 7:35 in MM zu!
Kauft ihr das Bayern Ticket für uns? 
Dann laß ich mir nur ein Radticket raus.

Hab gerade mein Sattelgestell wieder geradegebogen, nachdem ich's letzte Woche im Bikepark bissl verformt hab


----------



## Aitschie (12. September 2009)

Dann wären mit dabei: Hebbe, Julian, Falk, Jörg und meine Wenigkeit. Dazu unsere Damen als Wandergruppe.

Treffpunkt morgen früh um 6:45  am gewohnten Treffpunkt (rechter Seiteneingang, beim Automaten am Durchgang). Bayernticket und Fahrradtickets kann ich heute abend noch besorgen, komme eh noch am Bahnhof vorbei.

Für die Navigation gibts ja auch n Track, machst du des Jörg? 

Bis morgen!


----------



## junkyjerk (12. September 2009)

das mit dem navi geht leider nicht, da medc17 meines noch hat. vielleicht hat aber einer der anderen jungs noch ein navi, der track ist hier im thread ende juni 2008 angehängt. einfach ein wenig suchen.


----------



## chickenway-user (12. September 2009)

Brrr, habt ihr mal den Wetterbericht angeschaut? Schaut nass aus. Sollen wir trotzdem?

GPS hab ich leider auch nicht...


----------



## junkyjerk (12. September 2009)

leute, wetterprognose sieht wirklich nicht rosig aus, wie wäre es mit geislingen als alternative, da brauch mer auch kein navi und können ein wenig länger ausschlafen... wär mir persönlich auch lieber als mit unsicheren wetteraussichten die lange anreise nach oberstdorf zu riskieren und geislingen hat auch super trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (12. September 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> leute, wetterprognose sieht wirklich nicht rosig aus, wie wäre es mit geislingen als alternative, da brauch mer auch kein navi und können ein wenig länger ausschlafen... wär mir persönlich auch lieber als mit unsicheren wetteraussichten die lange anreise nach oberstdorf zu riskieren und geislingen hat auch super trails.



Dann ruf mal schnell Aitschie an, zumindest die Fahrradkarten sind dann ja überflüssig (ich hab keine Nummer...).


----------



## Aitschie (12. September 2009)

Uuuhhh, Wetter morgen soll tatsächlich nicht so toll werden, im Allgäu länger regen. Darauf hab ich ja gar keine Lust. Wann fährt der Zug nach Goislenga (da solls laut Kachelmann wenigstens nur abends feucht werden)???

@chicky dein pn-fach ist voll! Leeren!


----------



## chickenway-user (12. September 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Uuuhhh, Wetter morgen soll tatsächlich nicht so toll werden, im Allgäu länger regen. Darauf hab ich ja gar keine Lust. Wann fährt der Zug nach Goislenga (da solls laut Kachelmann wenigstens nur abends feucht werden)???
> 
> @chicky dein pn-fach ist voll! Leeren!




Mein Postfach ist wieder leer. Füllen!

Ähh, ja, Geislingen ist auch ok. Könnten wir dann so planen das wir um etwa 16:23 wieder in Ulm sind? Also allerspätestens den Zug der um 16:15 Geislingen verlässt und dann wohl um 16:18 in Amstätten ist erwischen?

Oder wir sparen uns das Zugfahren komplett und machen ne ordentliche Blaubeuren-Tour. Oder die All-Star-Runde. Da hätte ich irgendwie mehr Bock drauf als auf Geislingen.


----------



## DJT (12. September 2009)

laut Wetter-Allgaeu.de:

Am Sonntag teils sonnig, teils bewölkt mit regen am Abend sowie in der Nacht. Nordostwind lässt nach: etwas wärmere16 bis 21 Grad.

Mir ist's egal. Geislingen war ich schon lange nicht mehr.
Ich schau heut Nacht wenn ich heimkomm dann noch schnell hier rein was ihr ausgemacht habt


----------



## junkyjerk (12. September 2009)

hm, nun haben wir die qual der wahl: 

1. blaubeuren - schelklingen - blaubeuren - lautertalrunde
2. geislingen

also in blaubeuren war ich auch schon lange nicht mehr. nun ist guter rat teuer.

ich bevorzuge nun doch die alternative blaubeuren, dann kann unterwegs noch meine freundin im lautertal zu uns stossen.


----------



## Aitschie (12. September 2009)

Gerade eben mit Jörg telefoniert, da das Wetter uns beiden doch zu unsicher ist haben wir das Allgäu verworfen. Neuer Plan: morgen 10Uhr treffen an der Fußgängerbrücke (die mit der Reparaturarbeiten ) und dann auf Richtung Blaubeuren. jj wird unterwegs zu uns stoßen.

@Hebbe ich nehme nicht an dass du dabei bist. Ich hoffe wir holen das Allgäu noch nach!


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (12. September 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Gerade eben mit Jörg telefoniert, da das Wetter uns beiden doch zu unsicher ist haben wir das Allgäu verworfen. Neuer Plan: morgen 10Uhr treffen an der Fußgängerbrücke (die mit der Reparaturarbeiten ) und dann auf Richtung Blaubeuren. jj wird unterwegs zu uns stoßen.
> 
> @Hebbe ich nehme nicht an dass du dabei bist. Ich hoffe wir holen das Allgäu noch nach!



@sonntagsfaherer:
also für eine Ulm "All Star-Trails-Runde" bin ich eigentlich auch zu haben....muss noch meine vordere Bremse prüfen......und eine Kleinigkeit zum Essen soll mit genommen werden??
grüße und schönen Samsgtagabend


----------



## DJT (13. September 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> @Hebbe ich nehme nicht an dass du dabei bist. Ich hoffe wir holen das Allgäu noch nach!



ihr Weicheier!


Nü freilisch bin ich bin dabei!
Das Rad ist ja schon im Auto und ich hab mich ja extra auf'm Weinfest zurückgehalten für morgen 

Freu mich! Guat Nacht


----------



## junkyjerk (13. September 2009)

alles klar, dann bis morgen vormittag, ich freu mich auf euch (und ein paar stunden mehr schlaf )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (13. September 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> hab mich ja extra auf'm Weinfest zurückgehalten für morgen



Du Weichei...
Aber schön das du trotzdem kommst. Ich freu mich auch, und ich glaub schlafen wär jetzt nicht verkehrt.


----------



## bax75 (13. September 2009)

Servus!

Wiedermal eine All-Stars-Runde die ich verpasse... 
Ich geh dann mal Volleyball spielen.

Wünsche euch allen viel Spaß! ...und denkt an mich wenn ihr die Trails runterballert!


----------



## DJT (13. September 2009)

So Jungens, sehr nett war's 
Bin heut allerdings total im Arsch, hihi
Foto hab ich heut nicht viel gemacht, ist leider nur ein brauchbares dabei


----------



## kommando99 (13. September 2009)

Was hat es denn mit der All-Stars Runde auf sich?


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (13. September 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> So Jungens, sehr nett war's
> Bin heut allerdings total im Arsch, hihi
> Foto hab ich heut nicht viel gemacht, ist leider nur ein brauchbares dabei


Hallo DJT und alle All-Stars Fahrer,
kann mich seiner Meinung nur anschließen......war eine gigangtische Tour (jetzt nicht nur von Hm, Km und Durchschnittgeschw.) 
Was stand bei euch letztlich auf dem Tacho?? Bei waren es 1750Hm und 90km.....
ich bin jetzt auch ziemlich kaputt.....schade, dass ich daheim kein whirlpool habe......hätte ich dringend brauchen können...vielleicht noch am Rande ein Tipp für nächstes Mal: sollten vielleicht eine etwas g`scheitere Mittagspause einlegen mit bessserem Futter oder ich muss mir power-gels besorgen!!

@k99: all-stars-runde: bedeutet einfach alle trails ulm, blaubeuren, scheklingen abfahren bis der Arzt kommt.......

@aitschie: gute Fahrt nach Bayreuth und drücke die Daumen für das "casting" !!!


----------



## chickenway-user (13. September 2009)

Wir hätten vielleicht die ersten 1000hm ein bisschen langsamer angehen sollen... Naja, jetzt tun mir halt die Haxen weh...

Was habt ihr noch gemacht?

Und wieder weiter, zum nächsten Termin (ich glaub ich war heut seit Aufstehen in Summe ne Stunde zu Hause. Und die Hälfte davon war vor dem losfahren heut morgen...).

Achja, BILDER HER!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (14. September 2009)

ich hab gestern nach der tour den "fehler" gemacht, mich in eine heisse badewanne zu legen, danach hab ich meinen kreislauf nicht mehr in schwung bekommen und bin um 20uhr in die heia. aber sehr geil war die tour trotzdem, vielleicht doch die kleinen rennen gegen andere biker in zukunft aufs ende der tour verschieben. und mehr zum futtern mitnehmen..

sind, nachdem cwu und schlusslicht nach ulm zurück sind, eigentlich nur noch die sonderbucher steige hoch und dann y-weg nach wippingen und dann serpentinentrail von wippingen ins lautertal, dann noch die treppe und heim.

achja, bilder her.... da schliess ich mich cwu an


----------



## Aitschie (14. September 2009)

Langsam, alter Mann ist kein D-Zug 

Alles easy vs. ich-bin-am-Ende...



die Liteville-Brüder



​am Blautopf....



so machts Spaß!



Am Ende eines neuen Wegabschnittes runter zum Blautopf (der sich echt lohnt!!!!)



​Deckung!!!



Julian auf der Treppe



Falk machts späktakulärer



​biken macht sexy



​und wie war's?



Alle Bilder gibts hier


----------



## junkyjerk (14. September 2009)

@aitschie: wo ist mein treppenbild?


----------



## Aitschie (14. September 2009)

Hab grad noch den Link eingefügt, da ist auch ein Bild von dir bei. Leider habe ich mal wieder die Auslösedauer dieser kleinen *******kamera unterschätzt.... Nächstes Mal nehm ich wieder meine mit, die macht gute und schnelle Bilder.


----------



## chickenway-user (14. September 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Nächstes Mal nehm ich wieder meine mit, die macht gute und schnelle Bilder.



Ja, ich vielleicht auch... Danke für die Fotos! Und alter Mann, pfff, du bist doch noch jung!

Also hab ich schon erwähnt das ich die Runde ziemlich geil find? Allgäu wär landschaftlich zwar schöner gewesen, aber sonst... Naja, vielleicht ein bisschen


----------



## DJT (14. September 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> biken macht sexy



findst Du des etwa eroddisch wenn ich mir wehdu? 

Ich find diesen Schnapschuss hier am besten, hihi


----------



## chickenway-user (14. September 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> findst Du des etwa eroddisch wenn ich mir wehdu?
> 
> Ich find diesen Schnapschuss hier am besten, hihi



Ne, er findet es eroddisch wenn du deine Beine entblößt...


Sach ma Aitschie, geht dir der Traffic aus oder ist Picasa einfach *******? Die hälfte der Bilder funktioniert gar nicht... Dann wieder, dann wieder nicht... also in deinem Album gehts, verlinken aber nicht.


----------



## junkyjerk (14. September 2009)

@djt: dein link geht net.


----------



## chickenway-user (14. September 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @djt: dein link geht net.




Der Link ist ok. Picasa geht nicht. Er meint das dritte Bild. Mir hängt da schon die Zunge raus, aber Hebbe ist noch fit und zieht Wheelies.


----------



## Aitschie (14. September 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Ne, er findet es eroddisch wenn du deine Beine entblößt...
> 
> 
> Sach ma Aitschie, geht dir der Traffic aus oder ist Picasa einfach *******? Die hälfte der Bilder funktioniert gar nicht... Dann wieder, dann wieder nicht... also in deinem Album gehts, verlinken aber nicht.



Hebbe nicht nackigen Schenkeln  und die Waden erst  
Träume aus schlaflosen Nächten werden Realität 

Picasa ist einfach *********. Aber man versuchts halt immer wieder  Zukünftig werde ich alle Bilder ins IBC-Album packen!!! Letzteres hab ich jetzt gemacht, unter Tourenimpressionen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (14. September 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Hebbe nicht nackigen Schenkeln  und die Waden erst
> Träume aus schlaflosen Nächten werden Realität
> 
> Picasa ist einfach *********. Aber man versuchts halt immer wieder  Zukünftig werde ich alle Bilder ins IBC-Album packen!!! Letzteres hab ich jetzt gemacht, unter Tourenimpressionen.



Und es gibt ja auch noch mehr Möglichkeiten. Flickr (geil, aber scheiß anmeldung und nur 200 Photos bis zahlen), Photobucket (ok, 500mb free), Jalbum (schaut gut aus, kenn ich aber noch nicht, 30mb free)...


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (15. September 2009)

hallo zusammen!!!
nach dem ich mich jetzt so von den strapazen des sonntags erholt habe und morgen doch das wetter ganz passabel wird.......würde ich gerne einen kleinen feierabend- quickie machen!! wer hat lust?
Vorschlag: 18.30 an der Brücke

greets


----------



## Hamsterstilekil (15. September 2009)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> hallo zusammen!!!
> nach dem ich mich jetzt so von den strapazen des sonntags erholt habe und morgen doch das wetter ganz passabel wird.......würde ich gerne einen kleinen feierabend- quickie machen!! wer hat lust?
> Vorschlag: 18.30 an der Brücke
> 
> greets




Servus, 

ich wäre dabei, wenn ich darf. Damit könnte ich einen Einstieg in die hiesige Gegend bekommen. Wo finde ich denn die Brücke genau? Wohnhaft bin ich seit 2 Wochen hier


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (15. September 2009)

Hamsterstilekil schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich wäre dabei, wenn ich darf. Damit könnte ich einen Einstieg in die hiesige Gegend bekommen. Wo finde ich denn die Brücke genau? Wohnhaft bin ich seit 2 Wochen hier



na klaro darfst mitkommen, ist doch keine Frage!!!! Also unter Adenauerbrücke befindet sich eine Fußgängerbrücke (ist momentan gesperrt) über die Donau und wir treffen uns dort auf der Ulmer Seite. Hier der link: http://www.stadtplan.ulm.de/map.jsp?xtarget=73070&ytarget=60145

Vielleicht ein Lämpchen nicht vergessen, da es schon relativ früh dunkel wird....!!


----------



## Hamsterstilekil (15. September 2009)

Super, ich versuche da zu sein. Sollte es etwas früher zustande kommen, hätte ich nichts dagegen. Eine Lampe habe ich nähmlich noch nicht in Ulm
Auf dem Rückweg werd ich mich wohl schon auch so durchbeisen können, sollte das die Tour nicht zulassen, lasst es mich wissen


----------



## chickenway-user (15. September 2009)

Hmm, schade, hab mich grad zum Kuchenessen einladen lassen...

Ausserdem war ich heut schon wieder und bin grad ehh nicht so extrem motiviert...


----------



## dechfrax (16. September 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @all: da der ulmer tourenthread dieses jahr am 03.10. sein 5-jähriges jubiläum feiert und dies wohl ein grund zum feiern sein dürfte, denn die meisten von uns kennen sich ja eigentlich nur durch diesen thread, würde ich gerne ne party schmeissen. also wer hat am samstag, den 03.10.2009, zeit und lust, bei ein paar bierchen ein wenig zu quatschen und (bike-)filmchen und fotos zu gucken? rückmeldungen gerne hier übers forum.... freu mich auf euch..


Bin dabei! Wann soll's denn los gehen?


----------



## bax75 (16. September 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @all: da der ulmer tourenthread dieses jahr am 03.10. sein 5-jähriges jubiläum feiert und dies wohl ein grund zum feiern sein dürfte, denn die meisten von uns kennen sich ja eigentlich nur durch diesen thread, würde ich gerne ne party schmeissen. also wer hat am samstag, den 03.10.2009, zeit und lust, bei ein paar bierchen ein wenig zu quatschen und (bike-)filmchen und fotos zu gucken? rückmeldungen gerne hier übers forum.... freu mich auf euch..



Ah hatte ich ja ganz vergessen: Super Idee jj, nur leider kann ich da nicht...
Viel Sapß beim feiern!


----------



## kupfermark (16. September 2009)

bax75 schrieb:


> Ah hatte ich ja ganz vergessen: Super Idee jj, nur leider kann ich da nicht...
> Viel Sapß beim feiern!



Geht mir leider genauso..

Biken wird bei mir die Woche auch nix.

Gruß
KM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (17. September 2009)

Geht am Sonntag jemand von euch durch die Stadt joggen? Ich lauf diesmal wieder den Halben, Zielzeit wird wohl um 1:35 rum sein, + 3 min.

Biken macht bei dem Wetter eh kein Spaß.

Gruß
KM


----------



## chickenway-user (18. September 2009)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Geht am Sonntag jemand von euch durch die Stadt joggen? Ich lauf diesmal wieder den Halben, Zielzeit wird wohl um 1:35 rum sein, + 3 min.
> 
> Biken macht bei dem Wetter eh kein Spaß.
> 
> ...



Lauf halt den ganzen, für so kurz lohnt sich doch das Umziehen gar nicht...

Geht irgendwer irgendwie mal wieder radeln? Ich bin nicht motiviert genug um allein zu gehen...


----------



## Aitschie (18. September 2009)

Wenn du erst gegen abend losmachst.... Bin am Samstag auf ner Hochzeit und je nachdem wie früh wir wieder nach UL kommen könnte es noch klappen.

BTW: heute kam der Bescheid, ich werde nächsten 2 Jahre weiter in Franken sein. Damit bleiben euch (bei Interesse) die Bayreuther Bike Wochen erhalten, neue Routen für ein weiteres WE gibts schon ausreichend


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (18. September 2009)

@chicky: also ich wäre auch dabei solagne es eben nicht regnet!!....macht einfach ein Vorschlag wann, wo .............
Allen einen guten Start ins weekend!!!


----------



## dechfrax (18. September 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Geht irgendwer irgendwie mal wieder radeln? Ich bin nicht motiviert genug um allein zu gehen...


Hab' schon Böcke. Wie wär's am Samstag? Wetter sieht am Sonntag bei www.wetter.com schon wieder schlechter aus ...


----------



## chickenway-user (18. September 2009)

Wann und wo ist mir eigentlich egal, Regen auch... Also wie es euch am besten passt. Hauptsache mal wieder raus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurmspecht (19. September 2009)

Heute kann ich nicht, morgen je nachdem wie ich mit meiner Steuererklärung voran komme  und wie das Wetter sich entwickelt, sieht echt nicht so rosig aus. Was habt Ihr denn Schönes vor? 

@KM und alle anderen Läufer: Viel Glück am Sonntag!!!


----------



## dechfrax (19. September 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Wann und wo ist mir eigentlich egal, Regen auch... Also wie es euch am besten passt. Hauptsache mal wieder raus!


Dann schlage ich eine Runde über Blaubeuren vor. Treffpunkt Litfasssäule Ortseingang Blaustein an der B28 gegen 13:30


----------



## chickenway-user (19. September 2009)

medc17 schrieb:


> Dann schlage ich eine Runde über Blaubeuren vor. Treffpunkt Litfasssäule Ortseingang Blaustein an der B28 gegen 13:30



Passt. Bin dabei!

Ähh, wär 14:00 auch ok?


----------



## dechfrax (19. September 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Passt. Bin dabei!
> 
> Ähh, wär 14:00 auch ok?


Sogar noch besser, ich schaff's nicht vor 14:00


----------



## chickenway-user (19. September 2009)

das passt ja...

Aitschie und Schlusslicht, wenn ihr nachkommen wollt könnt ihr ja anrufen....


----------



## chickenway-user (19. September 2009)

Endlich wieder Schlammlöcher. Wobei die eher optionell waren, während meine Mitfahrer (Schlusslicht haben wir "zufällig" am Kreuz getroffen) blitzeblanksauber nach Hause gekommen sind (da lohnt sich das duschen kaum) hatte ich eine massive Schicht Braun auf den Schienbeinen...


----------



## Hamsterstilekil (20. September 2009)

Servus, 

ab Dienstag soll das Wetter ganz brauchbar aus. Wie sieht es abends mit eine Tour oder auch mehrmals die Woche aus ?


----------



## kupfermark (20. September 2009)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> @KM und alle anderen Läufer: Viel Glück am Sonntag!!!



Danke schön! Lief besser als erwartet, die Tragepassagen auf unserer Transalp hatten doch einen ganz guten Trainingseffekt 

@milan, Dein Kumpel u die die ich übersehen hab: Danke fürs anfeuern!!

Gruß
KM


----------



## MilanL (20. September 2009)

Hallo,
nach längere Zeit melde ich mich wieder Ich habe wieder Lust auf Biken gefunden, dann hoffentlich komme ich demnächst mit euch 




kupfermark schrieb:


> Geht am Sonntag jemand von euch durch die Stadt joggen? Ich lauf diesmal wieder den Halben, Zielzeit wird wohl um 1:35 rum sein, + 3 min.


Gratulliere zu deinem Ergebnis. Platz 13 in deiner Klasse ist super!!! Deine Zielzeit hast du locker übetroffen. 



junkyjerk schrieb:


> @all: da der ulmer tourenthread dieses jahr am 03.10. sein 5-jähriges jubiläum feiert und dies wohl ein grund zum feiern sein dürfte, denn die meisten von uns kennen sich ja eigentlich nur durch diesen thread, würde ich gerne ne party schmeissen. also wer hat am samstag, den 03.10.2009, zeit und lust, bei ein paar bierchen ein wenig zu quatschen und (bike-)filmchen und fotos zu gucken? rückmeldungen gerne hier übers forum.... freu mich auf euch..



schöne Idee, wenn ich in Ulm sein werde, sehr gern...

Gruss,
Milan


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (20. September 2009)

Hamsterstilekil schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ab Dienstag soll das Wetter ganz brauchbar aus. Wie sieht es abends mit eine Tour oder auch mehrmals die Woche aus ?


ich werde dabei sein!!! Muss noch ein kleines Problemchen an meiner Vorderbremse beheben.........sollte aber schnell gerichtet sein!!! 

@KM: congratulations  für deine Platzierung!!!

Allen einen guten Start in die Woche!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (21. September 2009)

jo, war auch laufen am sonntag. 2 minuten langsamer als letztes jahr, aber gemessen am aufwand bin ich zufrieden. 2:48:46 ist passabel fürn hobbyläufer. bin jedenfalls noch vor dem regen durchgekommen.
leider bin ich diese woche jeden abend verbraten, ein paar lockerungsübungen auf dem rad wären nicht schlecht gewesen.


----------



## axx (21. September 2009)

axx schrieb:


> Ich werd leider nicht dabei sein, wir fahren morgen auf die Südseite; Monti Lessini und Pasubio stehen auf dem Programm



Nachdem schon Beschwerden kamen, dass ich noch keine Bilder gepostet hab, will ich das unten mal nachholen 



gasman schrieb:


> 2:48:46 ist passabel fürn hobbyläufer.



Ist das jetzt eine Marathon- oder Halbmarathon-Zeit


----------



## MilanL (21. September 2009)

@gasman:schade, ich wusste nicht, dass du auch läufst.
ich vermute du wolltest 1:48:46 schreiben
In deinem Alter  so eine Kondition haben wie du hast...das ist mein Traum ...gratuliere
@axx: herrliche trails


----------



## dechfrax (22. September 2009)

axx schrieb:


> Nachdem schon Beschwerden kamen, dass ich noch keine Bilder gepostet hab, will ich das unten mal nachholen


Geniale Bilder, die richtig Appetit machen. Hast Du zufälligs Tracks von Deinen Touren aufgezeichnet?


----------



## Aitschie (22. September 2009)

axx schrieb:


>



Das ist gemein  Will auch wieder in die Alpen


----------



## junkyjerk (22. September 2009)

das sieht aber ordentlich steil aus...


----------



## chickenway-user (22. September 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Das ist gemein  Will auch wieder in die Alpen



Ich auch. Und bald geht da auch wieder was...

Leider könnte es sein das ichs nicht rechtzeitig zur Party zurückschaff. Aber ich hoffe doch...


----------



## axx (22. September 2009)

Beschreibung und Tracks zu der Tour gibts hier. (Etappe 3+4)

Der erste Tag war recht Trail-arm, der zweite dann deutlich besser, siehe Fotos . Den netten Serpentinen-Trail durften wir nicht runter, der Track verlangte erst noch 1h schieben bergauf. Der dritte Tourtag musste leider wegen Dauerregen ausfallen 

Evtl. schaff ich's morgen etwas früher aus dem Büro, wie wärs denn mit einer kleinen Feierabendrunde im Lautertal?


----------



## dechfrax (22. September 2009)

axx schrieb:


> Evtl. schaff ich's morgen etwas früher aus dem Büro, wie wärs denn mit einer kleinen Feierabendrunde im Lautertal?


Klingt gut. Mit oder ohne Lampe?

@all:
Wie sieht's dieses Jahr mit Wasgau aus? Wer kommt mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlusslicht_ul (22. September 2009)

@axx suuuuuuuper pics!!!! da lohnte es sich bestimmt mal hinzugehen!!



medc17 schrieb:


> Klingt gut. Mit oder ohne Lampe?





> Evtl. schaff ich's morgen etwas früher aus dem Büro, wie wärs denn mit einer kleinen Feierabendrunde im Lautertal?



ich bin dabei (nachdem ich wieder eine funktionierende Vorderbremse habe.....) und natürlich sollte ein lämpsche dabei sein!!!!
Wo    -> Brücke
Wann -> 17.30 (alternative auch möglich!)

see you!!!


----------



## Hamsterstilekil (22. September 2009)

Wir sind eventuell auch zu dritt dabei, je nachdem wie lange wir arbeiten und was die restliche Planung macht


----------



## wurmspecht (23. September 2009)

schad, ich kann heut nicht. Viel Spaß Euch allen, mit oder ohne Lampe...


----------



## bax75 (23. September 2009)

@LautertalHeuteBiker: Hab schon Biken mit ein par Arbeitskollegen ausgemacht. Vielleicht fährt man sich ja über den Weg.


----------



## junkyjerk (23. September 2009)

@lautertalbiker: ich treff euch dann wieder an der litfasssäule ortseingang blaustein an der b28 ulm-blaustein. ich bin kurz vor 18uhr da.

@all: wegen wochenende: geislingen? bikepark? albstadt? oberammergau ist mir ein wenig zu weit weg. wo gibt´s denn noch welche hier in der "nähe"?


----------



## axx (23. September 2009)

Ok, ich komm dann auch an die Litfasssäule


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlusslicht_ul (23. September 2009)

@hamsterstilekil: hast in der Zwischenzeit ein Lebenszeichen von den "Verschollenen" erhalten?? ist uns auch noch nie passiert.....wobei ich auch schon einmal auf einer Tour verloren gegangen bin...hab aber den Anschluss wieder gefunden...!!! 

@all heutelautertalfahrer: war wieder eine schöne Runde


----------



## DJT (23. September 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @all: wegen wochenende: geislingen? bikepark? albstadt? oberammergau ist mir ein wenig zu weit weg. wo gibt´s denn noch welche hier in der "nähe"?



Ich will am Sonntag evtl. nochmal nach Hindelang in Bikepark (sofern mein Schnupfen bis dahin einigermaßen abgeklungen ist)

Hätt noch jemand interesse?


----------



## junkyjerk (23. September 2009)

ist das das hindelang bei oberstdorf? bock hätte ich schon, ich frag mal die regierung...


----------



## DJT (23. September 2009)

yep!
Das letzte mal hab ich den cwu in Memmingen aus'm Zug ins Auto gepackt und wir sind nach Hindelang. Ist Zugtechnisch bissl abgelegen.
Wär ja cool wenn der Hulk da mitdonnern würde 
Wie siehts mit Dir aus chicky?


----------



## junkyjerk (24. September 2009)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> @hamsterstilekil: hast in der Zwischenzeit ein Lebenszeichen von den "Verschollenen" erhalten?? ist uns auch noch nie passiert.....wobei ich auch schon einmal auf einer Tour verloren gegangen bin...hab aber den Anschluss wieder gefunden...!!!



wie was wo? ihr habt es echt noch geschafft, euch gegenseitig auf dem weg nach ulm zu verlieren?


----------



## chickenway-user (24. September 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit Dir aus chicky?



HLDPFFFF, Diplomarbeit. 
Montag will ich drucken. Vielleicht auch erst Dienstag. Außerdem ist das Mistersatzteil von meiner Bremse immer noch nicht da und noch außerdemer reist mir mein Rad da evtl. schon vorraus in Richtung Schweiz. 

Also ein ganz klares vielleicht.


----------



## Hamsterstilekil (24. September 2009)

Nein, ich hab bis jetzt nichts von ihnen gehört. Nach der Arbeit werd ich bei denen mal durchklingeln. Verloren gegangen ist vermutlich der falsche Ausdruck. Ich hatte eher das Gefühl, dass sie  ohne Kommentar versucht haben ihren Nachhauseweg abzukürzen.


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (24. September 2009)

@DJT: Interesse hätte ich grundsätzlich auch.......aaaaaaaber ich hab ja nicht unbedingt ein geeignetes Bike dafür......

@cwu: mit welchem Drahtesel gehst in den bikepark?? 

@jj: ich würde am 03.10. auch bei dir vorbeischauen!!! 
die waren halt gestern plötzlich verschwunden.........


----------



## chickenway-user (25. September 2009)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> @DJT: Interesse hätte ich grundsätzlich auch.......aaaaaaaber ich hab ja nicht unbedingt ein geeignetes Bike dafür......
> 
> @cwu: mit welchem Drahtesel gehst in den bikepark??



Bikes könnte man da mieten (was aber Geld kostet).

Mit dem Nicolai, wenn das Mistersatzteil kommt. Sonst auch mit dem Nicolai, dann klau ich halt die Bremse vom anderen Rad. Das DMR und das Cove würden aber eigentlich auch gehen, wenn ich sie noch ein wenig modifizieren würde (LRS, Bremsen und Gabel vom Nicolai...).


----------



## wurmspecht (25. September 2009)

Wie sieht es am Samstag aus, hat da jemand Lust und Zeit? Am Sonntag habe ich Wahldienst, und das bei dem Wetter? 
Ich werde was Ganztägiges im Allgäu machen, auf dem MTB oder Rennrad, alles egal, Hauptsache Berge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (25. September 2009)

@sonntagfahrer: ich fahr mit djt und bax75 nach hindelang in den bikepark, bisschen schreddern.


----------



## DJT (25. September 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @sonntagfahrer: ich fahr mit djt und bax75 nach hindelang in den bikepark, bisschen schreddern.



ja cool 

wie hab ihr's fahrtechnisch gedacht?


----------



## junkyjerk (25. September 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> ja cool
> 
> wie hab ihr's fahrtechnisch gedacht?



bequatsch ich gleich beim basteln mit bax75, heute wird sein bike ein wenig robuster gemacht.


----------



## MilanL (25. September 2009)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Wie sieht es am Samstag aus, hat da jemand Lust und Zeit? Am Sonntag habe ich Wahldienst, und das bei dem Wetter?
> Ich werde was Ganztägiges im Allgäu machen, auf dem MTB oder Rennrad, alles egal, Hauptsache Berge.



Lust hätte ich (besonders auf die Berge), nur leider die Zeit nicht fur den ganzen Tag


----------



## junkyjerk (25. September 2009)

@djt: bax75 hat angeboten zu fahren, sollen wir dich dann unterwegs auflesen?


----------



## MilanL (25. September 2009)

MilanL schrieb:


> Lust hätte ich (besonders auf die Berge), nur leider die Zeit nicht fur den ganzen Tag



Wurmspecht, ich hab meine Pläne überarbeitet
Morgen biken in Allgäu , Sonntag wandern in Allgäu, am Montag Oktoberfest

Wann, was, wo fährst du morgen??


----------



## chickenway-user (25. September 2009)

Ratet mal was mir grad abgerissen ist...


----------



## DJT (25. September 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @djt: bax75 hat angeboten zu fahren, sollen wir dich dann unterwegs auflesen?



Super Angebot, Danke! Aber ich werd selber fahren, da ich mich irgendwann am (Spät-)nachmittag noch mit einer Bekannten treff die dann auf der A7 auf'm Heimweg nach Österreich ist.

Wann gedenkt ihr oben zu sein? Die Bahn fährt von 9-17Uhr. 
Ich werd so zwischen 9 und 10 eintrudeln (Samstag ist Weinfest )

@chicky: Was'n abgerissen? Schraube vom Bremssattel?


----------



## chickenway-user (25. September 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> Bekannten



Hübsch?

Ne, ne Schraube wars nicht. Es war während dem Fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (25. September 2009)

Moin!

Ich seh grad ihr wollt am Sonntag auch Bikeparken, seid ihr vielleicht auch für Albstadt zu begeistern? Hab mich dort für Sonntag 10 Uhr mit carmin verabredet.


----------



## wurmspecht (26. September 2009)

Ist ja witzig, wer hier alles was wwann wo macht. Ich gehe mit Milan heute touren, wir treffen uns um kurz vor 7 am hinteren Eingang. - ein bisschen spät gemeldet, sorry


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (26. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
hat heute nachmittag noch jemand kurzfristig Zeit für eine Runde?? Ich werd eine machen....aufbrechen werd ich wohl so gegen 14.30!
greets


----------



## ILikeSumo (26. September 2009)

Hallo Schlusslicht,

  ich bin neu hier im Thread, aber ich werde auch Heute noch eine Runde machen.
  Werde mich gerne anschließen.


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (26. September 2009)

ILikeSumo schrieb:


> Hallo Schlusslicht,
> 
> ich bin neu hier im Thread, aber ich werde auch Heute noch eine Runde machen.
> Werde mich gerne anschließen.



Willkommen im Klub!!! ich werd um 15.00 an der Brücke vorbeischauen!!

@ilikesumo: Brücke -> Also unter Adenauerbrücke befindet sich eine Fußgängerbrücke (ist momentan gesperrt) über die Donau und wir treffen uns dort auf der Ulmer Seite. Hier der link: http://www.stadtplan.ulm.de/map.jsp?...&ytarget=60145


----------



## ILikeSumo (26. September 2009)

OK!
ich werde da sein, biss dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (26. September 2009)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> Willkommen im Klub!!! ich werd um 15.00 an der Brücke vorbeischauen!!




Ich glaub das schaff ich nicht mehr...


----------



## bax75 (26. September 2009)

axx schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich seh grad ihr wollt am Sonntag auch Bikeparken, seid ihr vielleicht auch für Albstadt zu begeistern? Hab mich dort für Sonntag 10 Uhr mit carmin verabredet.



Servus Axx!

Ich persönlich hab da keine Präferenzen da ich morgen das erste mal "Parken" werde. Aber für DJT ist das wohl nicht so ideal mit der Anreise - und mit dem Treffen mit seinem Bekannten...
Mal sehen, wenn "Parken" so genial ist wie manche behaupten können wir demnächst ja nochmal was mit Carmin und Dir ausmachen, oder? Das Video auf der Homepage des Albstadt Bikeparks sieht ja auch recht verlockend aus


----------



## axx (26. September 2009)

Ja, gerne. Dann drück ich euch mal die Daumen, dass das Wetter morgen gut ist. Diversen Webcams (1, 2) nach zu urteilen war heute im Allgäu den ganzen Tag dicker Nebel , mal schaun was wurmspecht und Milan berichten.


----------



## DJT (26. September 2009)

@Hindelanger: Ich bin dann so gegen 10Uhr oben

Den Albstadt Park würd ich mir auch mal mit ansehen, aber zuvor geht's erstmal nach Oberammergau


----------



## carmin (26. September 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> heute wird sein bike ein wenig robuster gemacht.


Ich hätt da auch noch einen tollen DH-Schlauch von wurmspecht (den ich jetzt wg chlauchlos nicht mehr brauchen kann), soll ich den dem axx mitgeben?

add: seh grade, in Albstadt gibts "demanding mountain hiking": http://www.openstreetmap.org/browse/way/39505053


----------



## dechfrax (26. September 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Ratet mal was mir grad abgerissen ist...


Nicht zufällig ein Ventil, oder?!


----------



## bax75 (26. September 2009)

medc17 schrieb:


> Nicht zufällig ein Ventil, oder?!



...oder ein Schaltwerk? Ist mir am Mittwoch auch fast passiert. Ist ziemlich verbogen aber noch dran.

Gruß bax, der schon heiss ist auf den Park


----------



## chickenway-user (27. September 2009)

medc17 schrieb:


> Nicht zufällig ein Ventil, oder?!



Richtig, heut übrigens schon wieder... Ich muss da echt mal was machen. 

Dabei bin ich doch heut nur ne klitzekleine Runde gefahren...


----------



## wurmspecht (27. September 2009)

axx schrieb:


> ...mal schaun was wurmspecht und Milan berichten.



Die Nebelkrähen sind zurück , nach Anlaufschwierigkeiten, bedingt mal wieder durch die Bahn waren wir um 10 in Sonthofen, bis 12 war es noch einigermaßen sonnig, aber dann hat man nur noch "gespürt", dass man in den Bergen ist. Trotzdem haben wir wieder sehr schöne Trails gefunden, war eine klasse Runde

Viel Spaß Euch Bikeparkern heute, kommt alle heil wieder.

Mir fällt gerade ein, dass ich noch Brustpanzer und Crosshelm hätte ausleihen können, ist wohl etwas spät, das jetzt anzubieten, näxtes Mal dann halt, 'tschuldigung. Bin noch bis 8 da, falls doch noch jemand von Euch mag. 

@bax: was haste denn an Deinem Bike getuned, Ihr redet immer so in Rätseln???
@cwu: da ist ja die Werbung hier von schaltauge.de wie für Dich geschaltet


----------



## bax75 (27. September 2009)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> @bax: was haste denn an Deinem Bike getuned, Ihr redet immer so in Rätseln???



Ist ja bisher nur zum Testen. Ich werd mich heute entscheiden ob ich das Teil behalte. Ich werd dann mal ein Foto posten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dechfrax (27. September 2009)

Fährt heute eigentlich jemand hier in der Gegend eine Runde? So um die Mittagszeit zum Beispiel?


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (27. September 2009)

medc17 schrieb:


> Fährt heute eigentlich jemand hier in der Gegend eine Runde? So um die Mittagszeit zum Beispiel?


Servus mdc17!!
ich heute im Ländle und könnte auch eine kleine Runde hier drehen!! Was hälst von 14.15 an der Litfaßsäule in bluestone an der B28?!?!
Gruß


----------



## dechfrax (27. September 2009)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> Servus mdc17!!
> ich heute im Ländle und könnte auch eine kleine Runde hier drehen!! Was hälst von 14.15 an der Litfaßsäule in bluestone an der B28?!?!
> Gruß


Schade, um diese Zeit muss ich langsam wieder zu Hause eintrudeln. Ich kann nur jetzt schnell eine Runde drehen, während die Kinder Mittagsschlaf machen.


----------



## axx (27. September 2009)

So, wir sind wieder heil zurück aus Albstadt. Wir hätten prächtigsten Sonnenschein, eine sehr geil angelegt Strecke und leckeren Kuchen. Also alles bestens 

Was gibts aus Hindelang zu berichten?
Bax, fährst jetzt eine 36?


----------



## carmin (27. September 2009)

axx schrieb:


> So, wir sind wieder heil zurück aus Albstadt.


Bzw. die wesentlichen Teile sind noch dran ;-)
Auch wenn heute die Hölle los war, es "nur" zwei Strecken gibt und ich etwas Anlaufschwierigkeiten mit dem Schlepplift hatte, ist Albstadt definitiv eine (ach was, viele) Reisen wert, die Strecke ist extrem abwechslungsreich und bietet Potential zum Üben.  Bemerkenswert im Vergleich zu anderen Parks ist allerdings das Ambiente, zu dem nicht nur der superleckere Kuchen (über dessen Geschmacksrichtungen per Internet-Umfrage entschieden wurde) zählt, sondern auch nette, hilfsbereite Leute und der professionelle Fotoservice 

Man müsst mal wieder regelmäßig Kniebeugen trainieren :-/  Ich geh jetzt schnurstracks ins Bett


----------



## bax75 (27. September 2009)

axx schrieb:


> Bax, fährst jetzt eine 36?


Rüschtüsch! 
Geiles Teil! Danke an jj: Das Geld müsste morgen da sein. Ausserdem hab ich mir ne neue Bremse (Elixir CR) und Laufräder geleistet (ZTR Flow mit Hope 2 Pro). 

Hindelang war richtig geil! Haben heute ca 3500hm vernichtet und jede Menge Spaß gehabt. Ausfälle sind auch keine zu beklagen. Also ein richtig guter Tag. DJT wird irdendwann die Woche hoffentlich das Video von heute fertig haben. Bin schon echt gespannt!


----------



## Aitschie (27. September 2009)

LUSCHEN!!!  Nur wer alleine hochfährt darf auch runter schreddern. Heute waren das 1.700hm  mit Micha im Fichtelgebirge und so Räder mit viel Federweg sind definitiv nicht gut.... jetzt noch n Reifen mit richtig grip (Muddy Mary) und uiuiuiui!!!!!













Und das ist Micha, der hats heute auch ordentlich krachen lassen





Die anderen Bilder muss ich erst noch verkleinern zum Hochladen... und schon sind sie da:


----------



## wurmspecht (28. September 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> LUSCHEN!!!  Nur wer alleine hochfährt darf auch runter schreddern.



Du bist ja nur neidisch!!!
Darf ich nächstes Mal mit nach Albstadt, wenn Ihr noch mal hinfahrt??? Die nächsten Wahlen sind wohl erst 2013!!!! ... nur des Kuchens wegen


----------



## junkyjerk (28. September 2009)

der aitschie wird auch mal älter, da nimmt man dann gerne auch die gondel. aber der tag gestern war super, zum ersten mal northshore gefahren, schön mit wippe und drops und so.. einfach geil, freu mich auf den film, aber vielleicht postet der djt auch noch ein paar bilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juli-D (28. September 2009)

Servus
bin neu in Ulm und auf der suche nach trails
kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## bax75 (28. September 2009)

Juli-D schrieb:


> Servus
> bin neu in Ulm und auf der suche nach trails
> kann mir jemand helfen?



Ja, so ziemlich alle hier im Fred. Schliess Dich einfach der nächsten Tour an dann lernst Du die hiesigen Trails schon kennen.

btw: wer sich mal ein Bild vom Park in Hindelang machen will: Der hier fährt sogar die Monsterrampme - respekt! [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMDSBC2aID8"]YouTube - Bikepark Hindelang 2009 Helmkamera[/ame]


----------



## Juli-D (28. September 2009)

alles klar wann steht ne tour an


----------



## junkyjerk (28. September 2009)

Juli-D schrieb:


> alles klar wann steht ne tour an



wird hier im forum bekannt gegeben.


----------



## kekaya (28. September 2009)

Juli-D schrieb:


> alles klar wann steht ne tour an



Mach nachher aufm Heimweg (so gegen halb fünf) vom Eselsberg nach Dornstadt nen kleinen Umweg durchs Gehölz, wenn Du Zeit hast ...


----------



## Juli-D (28. September 2009)

danke bin aber bis do noch in stuttgart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (28. September 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> der aitschie wird auch mal älter, da nimmt man dann gerne auch die gondel. aber der tag gestern war super, zum ersten mal northshore gefahren, schön mit wippe und drops und so.. einfach geil, freu mich auf den film, aber vielleicht postet der djt auch noch ein paar bilder.



Ich hab gestern nur zwei brauchbare Bilder gemacht, der Rest alles Video.
@bax: Gibt's da ne Bauanleitung für den Selfmade-Rückenprotektor? 

Viele Grüße


----------



## junkyjerk (28. September 2009)

djt: mach ma hinne mitm video..


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (28. September 2009)

Hallo!!
wer hast Lust morgen Dienstag bzw. übermorgen Mittwoch auf eine kleine Feierabendrunde so gegen 17.15?? Das Wetter muss glaub ich noch ausgenutzt werden....
Grüße


----------



## bax75 (28. September 2009)

IchIchIch


----------



## bax75 (28. September 2009)

Am besten Morgen. Trefpunkt 17:15 Litfaßsäule?


----------



## bax75 (28. September 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> @bax: Gibt's da ne Bauanleitung für den Selfmade-Rückenprotektor?



Nö! Patent pending.


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (28. September 2009)

bax75 schrieb:


> Am besten Morgen. Trefpunkt 17:15 Litfaßsäule?


Super, werde da sein!! Bis dann!!


----------



## Flow-Rida (28. September 2009)

Hallo!!
Schade, hab morgen noch Nachtdienst, sonst wäre ich dabei gewesen. 
Falls am Mittwoch aber doch jemand Lust hätte, wäre ich am Start. Ab 16:00 Uhr könnt es losgehen.
Grüße


----------



## junkyjerk (29. September 2009)

achtung, achtung, achtung:

die party am 03.10.2009 wird um eine woche auf den 10.10.2009, 19uhr verschoben

bitte teilt mir mit, wer kommen kann, denn am 03.10.2009 können einfach zuviele leute nicht


----------



## chickenway-user (29. September 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> 10.10.2009




Ich schau das es geht...







Jetzt fahr ich aber erstmal bis Sa in die Schweit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (29. September 2009)

@cwu: herzlichen glückwunsch und viel spass in der schweiz


----------



## Aitschie (29. September 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


>



Da grinst aber einer wie ein Honigkuchenpferd!!!! Glückwunsch, ich drücke die Daumen, dass am Ende was G'scheites rauskommt!!!


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (29. September 2009)

@cwu: auch meinerseits Glückwunsch für die Beendigung der Dipl.arbeit und genieße die freie Zeit in der Schweiz!!

@jj: das Datum ist ja eine Schnapszahl....... Ich komme auch vorbei!!!


----------



## wurmspecht (30. September 2009)

chicky, auch von mir Glückwünsche, was machste denn jetzt weiter? Bleibst uns schon hier in Ulm erhalten  ??


----------



## Aitschie (30. September 2009)

Another day at the office :





















Hope u like it!


----------



## DJT (30. September 2009)

@Aitschie: Du bist soo fiees!


Edit: Heizt Du jetzt mit'm Bike vom Sebastian rum?


----------



## Aitschie (30. September 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> @Aitschie: Du bist soo fiees!
> 
> Edit: Heizt Du jetzt mit'm Bike vom Sebastian rum?



Ich bin nicht fies, ich will euch nur ne Freude machen. Pic of the Day sozusagen..... Ich weiß, dass irgendwann ne Revange kommt!!!! 

Zum Bike: Seb war mit einer der Auslöser. Eigentlicher Auslösepunkt war aber der Alpencross, bei dem ich mein Fluent extrem an die Grenze gebracht habe. Und als dann Sebs Ridge frei war, hab ichs mal geliehen.... Nach der ersten Tour zu Sascha in den Laden gegangen und seid 10 Tagen steht ein Ridge bei mir  Ist aber eine Ausstattungsstufe drunter. 

Und das Teil ist gar nicht gut, soviel Federweg verleitet zu verdammt viel Unfug  .


----------



## carmin (1. Oktober 2009)

na denn pass auf, dass es Dich damit mal nicht in einen Park verschlägt


----------



## junkyjerk (1. Oktober 2009)

@aitschie: mann sind das geile bilder, wieder deine spiegelreflex mitgehabt? viel spass mitm neuen bike, aus eigener erfahrung kann ich dir sagen: VORSICHT!!! man kann garnicht so schnell gucken wie man mit droppen und northshore fahren anfängt... und schuld ist natürlich nur das bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurmspecht (1. Oktober 2009)

wie sieht es denn am Samstag mit einer Bergtour aus, um das Wetter noch zu nutzen ? Mountainbike oder Rennrad, bin flexibel.


----------



## DJT (1. Oktober 2009)

ich kann Samstag leider nicht
Wer macht am Sonntag ne Bergtour? 
@:junkyj&bax: ausser wir machen the same procedure as last sunday


----------



## wurmspecht (2. Oktober 2009)

Sonntag kann ich nicht so lang, da sollte ich gegen 17 Uhr daheim sein


----------



## bax75 (2. Oktober 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> @:junkyj&bax: ausser wir machen the same procedure as last sunday



Da muss ich leider passen - bin am Wochenende nicht da. 
@DJT: Der Sprung den Du Dir vorgenommen hast muss wohl dieses Jahr noch sein oder?


----------



## Juli-D (2. Oktober 2009)

also ich wär am sa oder so dabei


----------



## junkyjerk (2. Oktober 2009)

@djt: sonntag bikepark wär super, aber leider hab ich im moment weder gabel noch protektoren, alles eingeschickt.. 

aber dein video vom sonntag ist super.. einfach geil, pm an mich, wer den rapidshare-downloadlink haben will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurmspecht (2. Oktober 2009)

gasman und ich gehen morgen ein bisschen illertrailen, wir treffen uns um 14 Uhr an der Straße, die von Gerlenhofen nach Freundenegg geht, am Sportplatz von Freudenegg. Wer noch Lust hat, kann gerne mit.


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (2. Oktober 2009)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> gasman und ich gehen morgen ein bisschen illertrailen, wir treffen uns um 14 Uhr an der Straße, die von Gerlenhofen nach Freundenegg geht, am Sportplatz von Freudenegg. Wer noch Lust hat, kann gerne mit.


@wurmspecht: ich komme mit zum "Illertrailen", kann ich mir nicht entgehen lassen.....kannst du vielleicht ein Kartenausschnitt einfügen, wo der Treffpunkt eingezeichnet ist....da ich keine Ahnung habe wo das sein soll!!!

@jj: kannst vielleicht mal den link mit dem Video schicken, pleaeaeaeaease!!! Und warum hast du wieder die Gabel einschicken müssen...

Sonst allen ein guten Rutsch ins Wochenende!!!


----------



## wurmspecht (2. Oktober 2009)

@schlusslicht: gib bei GoogleMaps Freudenegg ein, da wo der Pfeil ist, treffen wir uns (Kreuzung Auweg / Freudenegger Straße).


----------



## Juli-D (2. Oktober 2009)

@wurmspecht: schließ mich morgen gerne an


----------



## DJT (2. Oktober 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @djt: sonntag bikepark wär super, aber leider hab ich im moment weder gabel noch protektoren, alles eingeschickt..
> 
> aber dein video vom sonntag ist super.. einfach geil, pm an mich, wer den rapidshare-downloadlink haben will.



Dann leih Dir halt ein's aus. Die Morewood fand ich ganz nett.
Protektoren könntest meine sixsixone haben (L) ich jahr ja mit den raceface

Wär schon nett nochmal zu heizen am Sonntag 

@bax: Schade! Den Sprung muß ich nochmal genauer ankucken ja(oder besser nicht und einfach runter )


----------



## junkyjerk (2. Oktober 2009)

@djt: das mit dem leihbike hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, hatte heute sogar schon ein leihbike (cannondale moto) zu hause, nur leider feststellen mÃ¼ssen, dass die gabel (lyrik coil u-turn) ne defekte zugstufe hatte. also wieder zum hÃ¤ndler mit dem leihbike und dann wirds sonntag vielleicht doch eines von dem verleih vor ort. wobei 75â¬ fÃ¼rÂ´s morewood izimu heftig sind. ich quatsch mal mit meiner liebsten.


----------



## DJT (2. Oktober 2009)

hmm
gibt ja noch günstigere, das astrix oder das scott octane,wirds schon tun zum runterheizen,hihi
Oder nimmst das Lambda 
rümpeldipümpel, unten isser und hat die ganzen Oberschenkel blau von den Umlenkhebeln


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (2. Oktober 2009)

@wurmspecht: hab`s gefunden und danke für die Info!!! Bis morgen!!!


----------



## Flow-Rida (2. Oktober 2009)

Bin morgen auch bei den Illertrails dabei. Bis dann


----------



## wurmspecht (3. Oktober 2009)

Na dann...bis nachher, freu mich schon, vielleicht finden wir ja noch ein paar neue Trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (3. Oktober 2009)

Hat für morgen vielleicht jemand eine Tour geplant? Hier, Alb, oder Allgäu?


----------



## Juli-D (3. Oktober 2009)

@ wurmspecht:
hoff mal du liest das noch hab mich erkältet komm nicht zum illertrailen


----------



## wurmspecht (3. Oktober 2009)

na, dann mal gute Besserung, die Illertrails laufen nicht weg . Gasman ist gesundheitlich auch noch angeschlagen und kommt deshalb auch nicht, Hauptsache, alle werden wieder gesund!!!


----------



## DJT (3. Oktober 2009)

axx schrieb:


> Hat für morgen vielleicht jemand eine Tour geplant? Hier, Alb, oder Allgäu?



Allgäu wär ich dabei (Tour oder auch gern nochmal Hindelang)

Viele Grüße DJT

(ich schau heut Nacht dann hier rein was morgen geht)


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (3. Oktober 2009)

axx schrieb:


> Hat für morgen vielleicht jemand eine Tour geplant? Hier, Alb, oder Allgäu?


@axx: ich wäre für eine Runde in den heimischen Gefilden.....da ich morgen noch meine Koffer packen muss.....

@wurmspecht: war eine sensationelle Tour und ich war Punkt 18 Uhr zuhause, war eine echte Punktlandung!!! In der Stadt sind mir noch zwei Polizisten auf dem Radl begegnet......wußte gar nicht, dass es so etwas in Ulm auch gibt....zum Glück haben Sie mich nicht angehalten!!!


----------



## wurmspecht (3. Oktober 2009)

Ja, ich fands auch total klasse heute mit Euch, wie gesagt, vielleicht schaffen wir es ja mal von / bis Memmingen


----------



## Flow-Rida (3. Oktober 2009)

Da schließ ich mich an, war ne sehr coole Tour. Wußte gar nicht, dass es in dieser Richtung soviel zum Fahren gibt. Ist auf jeden Fall mal wieder ne Tour wert.

@wurmspecht: auf nach Memmingen....!!

@schlusslicht_ul: war auch Punkt 18 Uhr daheim !!


----------



## wurmspecht (4. Oktober 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> (ich schau heut Nacht dann hier rein was morgen geht)



Und? Haste was gefunden?  
Ich werde mich heute mal spontan unter die "Karierten" mischen und mal ohne Bike hoffentlich ein paar Trails erlaufen. Viel Spaß Euch allen heute.


----------



## DJT (4. Oktober 2009)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Und? Haste was gefunden?



joh, war wieder a bissl in Hindelang. Allerdings heut rumgefahren wie Falschgeld. War wohl doch zu anstrengend der gestrige Abend 

Wieviel Trails bist Du "gelaufen"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (4. Oktober 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @aitschie: mann sind das geile bilder, wieder deine spiegelreflex mitgehabt? viel spass mitm neuen bike, aus eigener erfahrung kann ich dir sagen: VORSICHT!!! man kann garnicht so schnell gucken wie man mit droppen und northshore fahren anfängt... und schuld ist natürlich nur das bike.



Logo mit DSLR. Und so langsam krieg ich Mitzieheraufnahmen hin 

War seit Do in Berchtesgaden.... hola die Waldfee, unser AX war nicht wirklich steiler!!!! Steigungen von >20% waren mehr die Normalität als Seltenheit, ich bin meinen ersten S5-Singeltrail gelaufen/gefahren (eher ersteres), alle anderen waren auch verdammt anspruchsvoll (Das Beherrschen des "Hinterrad versetzen" ist PFLICHT, auch im verwurzelten und steilen Wegabschnitten). Die Wanderer haben öfters ganz komisch geschaut und ehrlich, ich konnte sie voll nachvollziehen 

Was hast du denn schon wieder mit der Lyrik gemacht??? Hab die ja auch jetzt, mach mir keine Angst!!!


----------



## Hamsterstilekil (4. Oktober 2009)

Scheinbar wird das Wetter am Mittwoch super. Vielleicht klappts dann mit einer Feierabendrunde


----------



## junkyjerk (4. Oktober 2009)

@aitschie: dreh die gabel beim luftablassen zur federhärtereduzierung mal lieber auf den kopf, bei mir kam dermassen viel öl raus, dass ich danach nen "leerweg" am federwegsbeginn hatte. hoffe, du verstehst, was ich meine.


----------



## chickenway-user (4. Oktober 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Logo mit DSLR. Und so langsam krieg ich Mitzieheraufnahmen hin



Rennen sind schön um das zu üben... Blitz nicht vergessen.

@Hamsterdingsbums: Ich wär dabei!


----------



## Aitschie (5. Oktober 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @aitschie: dreh die gabel beim luftablassen zur federhärtereduzierung mal lieber auf den kopf, bei mir kam dermassen viel öl raus, dass ich danach nen "leerweg" am federwegsbeginn hatte. hoffe, du verstehst, was ich meine.



Viel Öl war bei mir auch drin, dass kam dann beim Ablassen zur Pumpe raus... aber n Leerweg hab ich (bisher) nicht (wobei ich auch nicht genau weiß, was du mit Leerweg meinst... Kommt die Gabel im Stehen nimmer ganz raus, so dass du die 160er-Markierung nimmer siehst oder was?)

@cwu: wenn ich bei nem Rennen bin, fahre ich meist selber und werde dabei fotografiert


----------



## junkyjerk (5. Oktober 2009)

@aitschie: gabel kommt komplett raus, aber die dämpfung braucht ein wenig, bis sie einsetzt, dh ich kann die gabel ohne widerstand ein wenig reindrücken, bis dann der widerstand anfängt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich war ja grad in der Schweiz, da wars ganz hübsch...


----------



## kupfermark (5. Oktober 2009)

Und ich war am WE in Kölle joggen. Hab mich diesmal bißchen überschätzt, nach 2 Stunden wurde es plötzlich ziemlich zäh, aber Hauptsache gefinished und die Stimmung war auch ganz lustig, wenn auch nicht ganz soviele Bands wie beim 1Stein-Marathon.


----------



## thepaul (5. Oktober 2009)

Hamsterstilekil schrieb:


> Nein, ich hab bis jetzt nichts von ihnen gehört. Nach der Arbeit werd ich bei denen mal durchklingeln. Verloren gegangen ist vermutlich der falsche Ausdruck. Ich hatte eher das Gefühl, dass sie  ohne Kommentar versucht haben ihren Nachhauseweg abzukürzen.




hallo hallo, hier ist einer der verschollenen.

erstmal danke für die super tour, hat wirklich spaß gemacht, gerne wieder!

wie ihr vermutlich gemerkt habt, war der herr marc nicht ganz so fit an jenem tag, daher irgendwie langsam auf dem heimweg. dann wart ihr ca. 500m weiter vorn, wir haben geschrien und gerufen und gewunken. wir wollten aber über blaustein hoch an den eselsberg, daher hätts keinen großen sinn gemacht noch weiter richtung ulm zu fahren, also sorry..! wir wollten doch gar nicht verloren gehen/abhauen..

soweit sogut, hätte lust im sonnigen süden zu sein und zu radeln, stattdessen hab ich hier verregnetes bonn.

gruß und vielleicht bis bald..!

der paul


----------



## MilanL (5. Oktober 2009)

@cwu: das erste Bild ist herrlich  das ist der Grund warum ich in die Berge gehe

@km: vieleicht hast du mit halbmarathon Tempo angefangen?  Gratuliere zu deiner Zielzeit...ich wäre mit dieser Zeit sehr zufrieden


----------



## axx (5. Oktober 2009)

Nachdem kürzlich die Frage nach guten Nightrider-Lampen aufkam, ein kleiner Tipp:

Hier gibts einen schicken Nachbau der Lupine Tesla zu kaufen, mit dem kleinen Unterschied, dass der nur 65 EUR statt 300 EUR kostet. Von der Helligkeit dürfte die Lampe mit einer 20W IRC vergleichbar sein. Deutlich heller als die Sigma-Lösungen. Hier der passende Thread dazu. Und hier sind die Lupine-Besitzer am abkotzen


----------



## wurmspecht (6. Oktober 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> joh, war wieder a bissl in Hindelang. Allerdings heut rumgefahren wie Falschgeld. War wohl doch zu anstrengend der gestrige Abend
> 
> Wieviel Trails bist Du "gelaufen"?



Muss ja nicht immer wie geschmiert laufen, oder? 

Waren im Lechtal, Trails, Trails, Trails . Hat richtig weh getan, kein Rad dabei zu haben. Schade nur, dass es da wenige oder gar keine Schotterwege gibt, die auf die Berge führen (zumindest da, wo wir waren, und die die hochführen, sind sackesteil. Habe ein paar Bildchen gemacht, hoffe, dass ich heute Abend noch welche reinstellen kann, spätestens morgen früh.


----------



## tbird (6. Oktober 2009)

axx schrieb:


> Nachdem kürzlich die Frage nach guten Nightrider-Lampen aufkam, ein kleiner Tipp:
> 
> Hier gibts einen schicken Nachbau der Lupine Tesla zu kaufen, mit dem kleinen Unterschied, dass der nur 65 EUR statt 300 EUR kostet. Von der Helligkeit dürfte die Lampe mit einer 20W IRC vergleichbar sein. Deutlich heller als die Sigma-Lösungen. Hier der passende Thread dazu. Und hier sind die Lupine-Besitzer am abkotzen



Aber hey, viele viele beschweren sich über die Qualität der Lampe. "Nach 1 Stunde abgeraucht", "Unsauber verlöteter Treiber", "Fehlende Wärmeleitpaste unter der LED", "Wackler am Ladegerät", ... usw ... naja, muss jeder selbst wissen, wie er sein Geld verbrennt.


----------



## axx (6. Oktober 2009)

Damit sich jeder selber informieren kann, hab ich ja auch den Link auf den DX-Thread gepostet. Wie bist du mit deiner Lupine zufrieden?


----------



## junkyjerk (6. Oktober 2009)

hmmm, sehr interessante alternative zur tesla, ich muss mir mal die zeit nehmen, den thread komplett durchzulesen.

@axx: kommst du samstag?

@all: djt, 2 kumpel und ich wollen am sonntag bei gutem wetter in den bikepark fahren, entweder hindelang oder oberammergau, bevor der seine pforten endgültig schliesst. noch jemand bock?


----------



## wurmspecht (6. Oktober 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @axx: kommst du samstag?


Au ja, das wäre klasse!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kommando99 (6. Oktober 2009)

What's Next? - kompletter Film für umsonst auf pinkbike.com.  Am Anfang zwar ein bisschen viel Dirt, aber ansonsten sehr nett anzusehen. Bin auch gerade erst bei der Hälfte...


----------



## Aitschie (6. Oktober 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> hmmm, sehr interessante alternative zur tesla, ich muss mir mal die zeit nehmen, den thread komplett durchzulesen



Bin bei Seite 22 und das Teil liest sich echt ma nit schlecht.... und für deutlich sub100 kann man das Experiment mal eingehen. Selbstbau lohnt sich da nicht mehr (außer man hat Freude dran und machts deswegen...)


----------



## tbird (6. Oktober 2009)

Das Teil liest sich nicht schlecht? Du hast aber schon richtig gelesen oder? 

@axx: Isch habe gar keine Lupine xD


----------



## DJT (6. Oktober 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @all: djt, 2 kumpel und ich wollen am sonntag bei gutem wetter in den bikepark fahren, entweder hindelang oder oberammergau, bevor der seine pforten endgültig schliesst. noch jemand bock?



Ja wenn schon Oberammergau, oder nicht!? 
Der hat ja am 18.10. das letzte mal auf, und wer weiß wie da das Wetter ist


----------



## chickenway-user (6. Oktober 2009)

Oberammergau wär ich evtl. dabei. Mein Radl steht halt daheim, aber das liegt ja fast auf dem Weg...


----------



## Funsportler (6. Oktober 2009)

> wie ihr vermutlich gemerkt habt, war der herr marc nicht ganz so fit an jenem tag, daher irgendwie langsam auf dem heimweg. dann wart ihr ca. 500m weiter vorn, wir haben geschrien und gerufen und gewunken. wir wollten aber über blaustein hoch an den eselsberg, daher hätts keinen großen sinn gemacht noch weiter richtung ulm zu fahren, also sorry..! wir wollten doch gar nicht verloren gehen/abhauen..


So in die Richtung hab ich mir das schon vorgestellt, allerdings war uns nicht so ganz klar, woher der Abstand hergekommen ist, da wir ja nur noch heimgeradelt sind. Wann bist wieder in Ulm? 

@alle Anderen

nicht wundern, da ich jetzt zukünftig doch des öfteren hier unterwegs bin, hab ich meinen damaligen Schnellschuss Hamsterstilekil wieder gelöscht und einen ganz einzigartigen (aber ausprechbaren) Benutzernamen gewählt. Da eigentlich schon alle Namen vergeben waren, hab ich selbst dafür 15 min gebraucht 

Wie schauts den morgen aus ? Wer wäre noch dabei auf eine Feierabendrunde bzw wie lange ist es überhaupt hell? Vor 16 Uhr kann ich leider nicht aus der Arbeit und selbst dafür gibt es keine Garantie. Mehr kann ich erst gegen 12 sagen.


----------



## chickenway-user (7. Oktober 2009)

I wär wohl dabei.


----------



## dechfrax (7. Oktober 2009)

Funsportler schrieb:


> Wie schauts den morgen aus ? Wer wäre noch dabei auf eine Feierabendrunde bzw wie lange ist es überhaupt hell?


Ich hab heute auch Böcke, am besten mit Lampe. Wenn Du willst, kann ich Dir ja eine leihen (hoffentlich ist der Akku noch voll ...).


----------



## Funsportler (7. Oktober 2009)

> Ich hab heute auch Böcke, am besten mit Lampe. Wenn Du willst, kann ich Dir ja eine leihen (hoffentlich ist der Akku noch voll ...).


Das wäre perfekt. Ich hab hier zur Not noch eine gewönliche Aufstecklampe, die ich mir auf den Helm befestigen könnte, etwas Vernünftiges wäre aber sicher angenehmer. 



> I wär wohl dabei.





Woher kommts ihr denn genau und wo solls hingehen? Für mich wäre Ortsausgang Ulm/Söflingen an der Blaubeurer Str. bei der Shell und Ähnliches gut, sofern wir in die Richtung unterwegs sind oder eben am Ortseingang Blaustein an der Stelle, wo es links hoch in den Wald geht. Ab wann habt ihr denn Zeit? Da ich Gleitzeit habe, könnte ich je nach Arbeitsaufkommen versuchen mich anzupassen. Vor 17 Uhr wäre etwas früh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bax75 (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich will heute auch Biken! Lampe hab ich mit - wenn auch nur die Kleine.
Treffpunkt an der Litfasssäule am Ortseingang Blaustein? 
Uhzeit 17:15. Ist das OK?

Gruß


----------



## junkyjerk (7. Oktober 2009)

au ja, ich glaub, ich komm auch.. 17:15uhr an der litfasssäule hört sich gut an.


----------



## axx (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich hätte ja wegen Einschlammungsgefahr eher für eine RR-Tour plädiert. Ich weiss, ich bin ein Warmduscher 

Aber vermutlich schaff ich's eh nicht pünktlich aus dem Büro...


----------



## techstar (7. Oktober 2009)

axx schrieb:


> Nachdem kürzlich die Frage nach guten Nightrider-Lampen aufkam, ein kleiner Tipp:
> 
> Hier gibts einen schicken Nachbau der Lupine Tesla zu kaufen, mit dem kleinen Unterschied, dass der nur 65 EUR statt 300 EUR kostet. Von der Helligkeit dürfte die Lampe mit einer 20W IRC vergleichbar sein. Deutlich heller als die Sigma-Lösungen. Hier der passende Thread dazu. Und hier sind die Lupine-Besitzer am abkotzen



Hi zusammen,

hab mir den Klon schon vor einigen Wochen bestellt und bin bisher sehr zufrieden. Verarbeitung ist echt ok - insbesondere für das Geld. Von Größe und Gewicht her betrachtet fast schon eine Immer-dabei-Lampe, die auch für (nicht zu schnelle) Trails ganz gut ausreicht.
Fahr sie am Lenker und aufm Helm zusätzlich ne Sigma Karma als Stromspar- und Kurvenfahrlicht 

Vielleicht reicht es mir demnächst mal wieder bei euch Ulmern mitzufahren, dann könnt ihr euch die Lampe gerne ansehen...

Grüße aus AA
Andi


----------



## Funsportler (7. Oktober 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> au ja, ich glaub, ich komm auch.. 17:15uhr an der litfasssäule hört sich gut an.


 
K, das müsste ich auch irgendwie packen. Litfasssäule ist der Treffpunkt, den ich schon kenne, kurz bevor es links den Berg in den Wald hochgeht?!


----------



## junkyjerk (7. Oktober 2009)

Funsportler schrieb:


> K, das müsste ich auch irgendwie packen. Litfasssäule ist der Treffpunkt, den ich schon kenne, kurz bevor es links den Berg in den Wald hochgeht?!



röschtösch, ortseingang blaustein aus richtung ulm kommend an der b28. bei der litfasssäule gehts links den berg hoch. dort haben wir uns das letzte mal getroffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsportler (7. Oktober 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> röschtösch, ortseingang blaustein aus richtung ulm kommend an der b28. bei der litfasssäule gehts links den berg hoch. dort haben wir uns das letzte mal getroffen.


 

K, sehr gut. Sollte sich das wegen der Firma nicht ausgehen, schreib ich das später noch hier rein. Allerdings spricht bisher nichts dagegen.


----------



## dechfrax (7. Oktober 2009)

Funsportler schrieb:


> K, sehr gut. Sollte sich das wegen der Firma nicht ausgehen, schreib ich das später noch hier rein. Allerdings spricht bisher nichts dagegen.


Ich muss mich leider abmelden, meine Regierung wünscht mich zu Hause zu sehen ....


----------



## Funsportler (7. Oktober 2009)

medc17 schrieb:


> Ich muss mich leider abmelden, meine Regierung wünscht mich zu Hause zu sehen ....



Schade, dann wird der Ausflug für mich wohl recht dunkel 
In dem Fall probier ich eben meine improvisierte Lösung.


----------



## chickenway-user (7. Oktober 2009)

Hab euch irgendwie verpasst, ich glaub ich hab meine Umwege verkalkuliert (und der Handy-Akku war auch grad alle...). War aber nicht so tragisch, meine Beine hatten heut nämlich ehh keinen Saft...
Hab dann noch wen anders getroffen und bin mit dem Serpentinen- und Antennentrail gefahren.


Naja, jetzt fahr ich gleich noch ein bisschen durch die Stadt um die 100km heut vollzumachen...


----------



## Funsportler (7. Oktober 2009)

So, schön wars. Gerne wieder


----------



## Aitschie (7. Oktober 2009)

tbird schrieb:


> Das Teil liest sich nicht schlecht? Du hast aber schon richtig gelesen oder?



Japp und zwar alle rund 60 Seiten. Vieles davon muss man nicht unbedingt lesen, ich habs trotzdem. Alle die von dir aufgeführten Mängel kamen vor, stimmt. Allerdings wurde das Teil wohl mehrfach überarbeitet (v2.0, später dann auch als Helmlampe) diese sind nun (wenn man den Berichten Glauben schenken will) ausgemerzt.... Hast du eine und kannst aus eigener Erfahrung das Gegenteil sagen?


----------



## tbird (8. Oktober 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Japp und zwar alle rund 60 Seiten. Vieles davon muss man nicht unbedingt lesen, ich habs trotzdem. Alle die von dir aufgeführten Mängel kamen vor, stimmt. Allerdings wurde das Teil wohl mehrfach überarbeitet (v2.0, später dann auch als Helmlampe) diese sind nun (wenn man den Berichten Glauben schenken will) ausgemerzt.... Hast du eine und kannst aus eigener Erfahrung das Gegenteil sagen?



Hei!

Ja du hast recht, die V2.0 soll wirklich besser sein. Nein, ich hab NOCH keine, überlege mir aber meine 3 Sigma-Lampen (2 * Karma + 1 * Powerled) gegen 3 von den kleinen Biestern auszutauschen.


----------



## junkyjerk (8. Oktober 2009)

Funsportler schrieb:


> So, schön wars. Gerne wieder



jau, war mal wieder super, mit der lampe aufm kopp durchs unterholz zu heizen... hoffentlich bald wieder... akku lädt grade auf..


----------



## bax75 (8. Oktober 2009)

@jj: Die 2 Kisten Tannenzäpfle liegen schon mal kalt. Ich bring sie dann am Samstag vorbei. Freu mich schon auf die UTT-Jubiläums-Party.


----------



## Aitschie (8. Oktober 2009)

bax75 schrieb:


> @jj: Die 2 Kisten Tannenzäpfle liegen schon mal kalt. Ich bring sie dann am Samstag vorbei. Freu mich schon auf die UTT-Jubiläums-Party.



Will dann aber auch Foddos von den orgastischen Exzessen!!!!

Ich sponsore in Abwesenheit mal den passenden Kuchen:





(zumindest als Bild, dafür mit original Schokoladendreck *hmmm*)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (8. Oktober 2009)

Hatte der Kuchen mal nen Unfall? Der Lenkwinkel schaut a weng komisch aus...
Oder ist die Gabel und der Vorbau einfach im Ebay-Style verbaut?


----------



## junkyjerk (8. Oktober 2009)

das rad macht grad nen x-up...

hab noch das video von uns ausm bikepark angehängt.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/6971908"]bikepark hindelang[/ame]

@hebbe: ich hoffe, das ist okay.


----------



## wurmspecht (9. Oktober 2009)

Ja, nicht schlecht!!!
Ich bring am Samstag was Rucksacktaugliches mit (Kuchen, was zum Knabbern, etc).


----------



## kommando99 (9. Oktober 2009)

Nettes Video. Wie gefilmt? Ich suche gerade noch nach einer passenden Verlängerung von Kamera zu Camcorder - aber versucht mal eine 4-polige 3.5mm Klinkenverlängerung zu finden. Ich befürchte das wird auf eine Bastellösung hinauslaufen. :x

Aber jedes mal wenn ich sowas sehe, wird mein Wunsch nach was vollgefedertem immer größer :/. Vor allem nachdem ich mein Hardtail ein paar mal die Downhillstrecke in Arosa hinunter geprügelt habe...


----------



## junkyjerk (10. Oktober 2009)

leute, ihr denkt hoffentlich alle an heute abend, gelle?


----------



## chickenway-user (10. Oktober 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> leute, ihr denkt hoffentlich alle an heute abend, gelle?




Ich denk an nichts anderes mehr...


----------



## Infernal_Death (10. Oktober 2009)

Sehr schönes Video.
Wenn mein im Aufbau befindliches DH-Bike mal fertig ist, geh ich da sicher auch mal hin.
Viel Spass euch heute abend.

Flo


----------



## DJT (10. Oktober 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> leute, ihr denkt hoffentlich alle an heute abend, gelle?



türlich türlich


----------



## carmin (10. Oktober 2009)

scheint ja ne gigantische Party zu werden 
Dann mal viele Grüße und trinkt für mich ein Gläsle mit ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (10. Oktober 2009)

hurtig kinder, kommt zu tisch... 







die datteln im speckmantel sind auch gleich fertig


----------



## carmin (10. Oktober 2009)

fett 
ist ja wie Liveberichterstattung ^^


----------



## Funsportler (10. Oktober 2009)

Krass, heute ist mein Glückstag. Zuerst Freibier etc auf dem Familientag bei der EADS und jetzt Das 

Sind praktisch schon auf dem Weg, müssen nur noch die Logistik überwinden


----------



## chickenway-user (11. Oktober 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> hurtig kinder, kommt zu tisch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr lecker! 



Dankeschön!


----------



## wurmspecht (11. Oktober 2009)

Ja, danke für alles, ganz besonders auch an Judith, die ja wohl die meiste Vorbereitungsarbeit hatte. Schöne Wohnung habt Ihr!!!


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (11. Oktober 2009)

*Herzlichen Dank an Judith und Dich für die Einladung, die Verköstigung und das nette Zusammensein!! Das Tiramisu war ja ein Gedicht!!!*
​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (11. Oktober 2009)

.. dem gibt es nichts hinzuzufügen 

Gibt's auch Bilder von der "Spülmaschine"


----------



## chickenway-user (11. Oktober 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> Gibt's auch Bilder von der "Spülmaschine"



Klar. Allerdings nicht in Action:






(Da, rechts...)


----------



## Aitschie (11. Oktober 2009)

An dieser Stelle mal via Netz: alles alles Gute Judith nachträglich zum 23. Geburtstag!!!! Natürlich nicht nur von mir, sondern auch von Claudi, die sitzt aber bereits wieder über den Büchern nachdem wir gestern in Nürnberg auch Geburtstag gefeiert haben.


----------



## junkyjerk (11. Oktober 2009)

@aitschie: mit deinen geburtstagswünschen bist du 4 jahre zu spät... aber ich soll danke sagen.


----------



## Funsportler (11. Oktober 2009)

Gestern war super, selbst die Heimfahrt auf dem Bike war noch angenehm. Wann gibts denn das Gruppenfoto zum Download  ?


----------



## junkyjerk (11. Oktober 2009)

hier sind die gruppenfotos, leider ohne wurmspecht...


----------



## Funsportler (11. Oktober 2009)

Merci


----------



## dechfrax (11. Oktober 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> hier sind die gruppenfotos, leider ohne wurmspecht...


Herzlichen Dank für Eure Mühen und die Einladung, die Party war super!


----------



## Aitschie (11. Oktober 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @aitschie: mit deinen geburtstagswünschen bist du 4 jahre zu spät... aber ich soll danke sagen.



Dachte Frauen werden immer 23.... Danke dass du meine Sicht der Welt zerstört hast


----------



## junkyjerk (12. Oktober 2009)

mittwoch solls zwar kalt, aber wieder trocken werden, geht was biketechnisch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsportler (12. Oktober 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> mittwoch solls zwar kalt, aber wieder trocken werden, geht was biketechnisch?



Ich wäre dabei!


----------



## junkyjerk (12. Oktober 2009)

alles klar, dann kabel löten und meine 2. lampe und akku kannste haben. genauere infos dann per pm.


----------



## bax75 (12. Oktober 2009)

Bin Mittwoch auch dabei. Hätte mal wieder Bock auf Blaubeuren.


----------



## junkyjerk (12. Oktober 2009)

auja, super idee, auf blaubeuren hätte ich auch mal wieder böcke, aber dann MUSS licht mit.


----------



## Funsportler (12. Oktober 2009)

Oh weh, ob ich so schnell löten werde


----------



## bax75 (13. Oktober 2009)

OK dann ist morgen *Nightride-Saison-Eröffnung*
Treffpunkt 18Uhr an der Brücke?
Wer traut sich?

@Funsportler: Das bischen Löten kann doch kein Thema für Dich sein, oder?


----------



## Funsportler (13. Oktober 2009)

> @Funsportler: Das bischen Löten kann doch kein Thema für Dich sein, oder?


Das Löten nicht, aber unvorhersehbare Komplikationen. Ich treff mich gleich mit dem Jörg in der Stadt um die Sachen abzuholen und heute Abend nach der Arbeit weiß ich dann mehr


----------



## junkyjerk (13. Oktober 2009)

so, lötkolben, lötzinn, 2. akku, 2. lampe, chinch-stecker und anschlüsse für den akku sind an funsportler übergeben, dann kann es ja morgen abend losgehen. ich freu mich schon riesig. endlich wieder ein richtiger nightride. juhu..


----------



## enforce (13. Oktober 2009)

Wenn Ihr mich in Blaubeuren aufgabeln könnt, bin ich auch am Start. Equipment ist ausreichend vorhanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (13. Oktober 2009)

@enforce: kommen sowieso an deiner firma vorbei, also sollte das aufgabeln kein problem darstellen. bis morgen dann, schick mal deine handynummer per pm.


----------



## Pablo P. (13. Oktober 2009)

Rein Interesse-halber, weil ich aus der Ecke komm (Seissen)... wo radelt ihr um Blaubeuren so rum? Rusen-Schloss & Co.? Auch zur anderen Seite rauf Richtung Pappelau?

Vergesst die Handschuhe nicht, könnte saukalt werden!

Ein Tipp, den er ihr aber wahrscheinlich schon kennt, von Seissen runter nach Blaubeuren gibt's nen schönen Trail, mit einer fahrbaren, aber dennoch haarigen Rechtskurve - geht nämlich direkt ein paar Meter steil runter, also besonders im dunklen aufpassen und keinen Fehler machen  

Ist als Wanderweg nach Blaubeuren ausgeschildert, UNGEFÄHR da wo ich die Abzweigung mit nem gelben Kreis markiert habe (nur geschätzt!), mglw. auch etwas weiter nördlich. Der Einstieg ist aber leicht erkennbar.

Viel Spaß, und evt. fährt man sich mal über die Füße! 


Beste Grüße,

Björn


----------



## junkyjerk (13. Oktober 2009)

@pablo p.: den trail kennen wir, danke aber trotzdem. wir werden die trails in blaubeuren abfahren, also den nach weiler runter, den zum blautopf runter, den vom kreuz runter, vielleicht noch die vom rusenschloss.. mal schauen...


----------



## Juli-D (13. Oktober 2009)

würd gerne mitkommen hab aber leider nen rahmenbruch


----------



## Funsportler (13. Oktober 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> so, lötkolben, lötzinn, 2. akku, 2. lampe, chinch-stecker und anschlüsse für den akku sind an funsportler übergeben, dann kann es ja morgen abend losgehen. ich freu mich schon riesig. endlich wieder ein richtiger nightride. juhu..



Ich werd das nachher in Angriff nehmen 
 Sorgen macht mir mehr das Wetter, nachdem ich grad mit dem Bike aus der Arbeit kam. Regen und die Kälte sind zusammen richtig übel.


----------



## junkyjerk (13. Oktober 2009)

morgen soll das wetter sich ja beruhigen, regnen wirds hoffentlich nicht morgen abend..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (13. Oktober 2009)

@jj:


----------



## bax75 (13. Oktober 2009)

kupfermark schrieb:


> @jj:



dito


----------



## Aitschie (13. Oktober 2009)

kupfermark schrieb:


> @jj:



I werd verrückt den Jörg hat Burtzeltag!!!! Den Glückwünschen kann ich mich natürlich nur anschließen!!! Nach der Feier am WE habt ihr jetzt ja nochmal n Grund die Sektflasche zu köpfen, viel Spaß dabei!!!! Und natürlich auch im neuen Lebensjahr viele Traumtrails.


----------



## DJT (13. Oktober 2009)

kupfermark schrieb:


>



von mir auch alles Gute jj !! 

wie's aussieht bricht wohl bald wieder die "Geislinger Kaffee & Kuchen-Zeit" an oder?


----------



## Funsportler (13. Oktober 2009)

Genug gelötet, es wurde Licht
Jetzt kann ich nur hoffen, dass die Batterie noch genügend Saft für 
morgen hat.


----------



## dechfrax (14. Oktober 2009)

kupfermark schrieb:


> @jj:


Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## junkyjerk (14. Oktober 2009)

@funsportler: gut gelötet, dann kann es ja heute nacht losgehen, akku wird ne weile halten, wenn du nicht schon stundenlang die lampe an hattest.

@djt: die geislinger kaffee- und kuchenrunde geht hoffentlich bald wieder los.

@geburtstagsglückwünscher: danke danke danke ....


btw wann gehts heute abend wo los? ich würd euch dann nämlich am sportplatz ermingen treffen.


----------



## bax75 (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich hatte ja 18Uhr vorgeschlagen. Allerdings wäre mir selbst inzwischen etwas später lieber. Könnte es aber auch (gestresst) um 18Uhr einrichten Was meint Ihr? 
19Uhr Brücke?


----------



## junkyjerk (14. Oktober 2009)

18:30uhr brücke? ich bin dann 19uhr in ermingen.


----------



## Funsportler (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab auch nichts gegen etwas Entspannung nach der Arbeit. So könnte ich mir noch Klettbänder holen um das Licht am Helm zu befestigen. Schreibt einfach, wie es für euch am besten ist, ich pass mich an!

@Junkyjerk: Ich hab sie nach 5 min wieder ausgemacht (-;


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (14. Oktober 2009)

okay, dann sagt mir einfach nur, wann ich in ermingen sein soll, ich werde dann da sein, freu mich schon riesig, hoffentlich bleibt das wetter nun so, wie es grad ist.


----------



## enforce (14. Oktober 2009)

Ihr verschafft mir gerade einen höllisch langen Arbeitstag!!!


----------



## junkyjerk (14. Oktober 2009)

au weia, stimmt, dich hatte ich auch grad total vergessen... 

jungs, wir müssen so früh wie möglich los, auch wenn das vielleicht ein wenig stress bedeutet, denn wir gabeln ja noch den enforce in blaubeuren auf.


----------



## wurmspecht (14. Oktober 2009)

Hab gestern nicht reingeschaut, Jörg, auch meinserseits alles Gute zum Geburtstag. 
Viel Spaß Euch heute Abend, ich habe heute Morgen schon meine ersten Glatteiserfahrungen diese Saison gemacht


----------



## Funsportler (14. Oktober 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> au weia, stimmt, dich hatte ich auch grad total vergessen...
> 
> jungs, wir müssen so früh wie möglich los, auch wenn das vielleicht ein wenig stress bedeutet, denn wir gabeln ja noch den enforce in blaubeuren auf.


 
Oh weh, ich muss auch noch schauen, was ich überhaupt zum Anziehen hier habe, nachdem ich die wintertauglichen Sachen eigentlich noch nicht umgezogen habe.


----------



## kommando99 (14. Oktober 2009)

Weder Licht noch Zeit - blöder Zividienst...
Naja, viel Spaß Euch! Und alles gute zum bday, jj.

:x


----------



## bax75 (14. Oktober 2009)

Na gut - bevor wir hier noch jemanden überarbeiten  treffen wir uns eben wie anfangs geplant um 
18:00Uhr an der Brücke
18:30Uhr am Sportplatz Ermingen


----------



## junkyjerk (14. Oktober 2009)

alles klar, ich bin da. juhu, wetter sieht ja gut aus.


----------



## Funsportler (15. Oktober 2009)

Das war ganz schön lang gestern und meine Oberschenkel waren ziehmlich am Arsch   War aber wie immer sehr erfrischend neben dem Alltagsgeschäft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (15. Oktober 2009)

ja, solange war ich auch schon lange nicht mehr unterwegs. aber spass hats gemacht. das wird auf jeden fall wiederholt. dann aber wieder mit meinem lv, die gabel ist wieder da und scheint auf den ersten blick zu funktionieren, aber das werde ich am sonntag in den süchtelner höhen mit pressair ausprobieren. auch meine protektoren sind auch anstandslos getauscht worden.

dann bis nächste woche.


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (18. Oktober 2009)

@all: ...viele sonnige und 20°warme Grüße aus Griechenland!!!  

@jj: noch nachträglich alle Gute zum Geburtstag!!!!


----------



## Funsportler (18. Oktober 2009)

Mittwoch sieht doch richtig super aus, vor allem 10 Grad wärmer als letzte Woche. Wer wäre dabei ?


----------



## Aitschie (18. Oktober 2009)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> @all: ...viele sonnige und 20°warme Grüße aus Griechenland!!!



*piep* in Bayreuth hab ich am Donnerstag die erst Schneetour gemacht....


----------



## junkyjerk (18. Oktober 2009)

Funsportler schrieb:


> Mittwoch sieht doch richtig super aus, vor allem 10 Grad wärmer als letzte Woche. Wer wäre dabei ?



ich wäre dabei. akku ist voll.


----------



## Aitschie (20. Oktober 2009)

BTW: Bald beginnt wieder der Winterpokal.... wer macht mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsportler (20. Oktober 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> ich wäre dabei. akku ist voll.



Wie schauts aus? Ich wäre für 17:15 an der Säule, sprich die kleinere der mir bekannten Runden. Ich bin aber für alle Vorschläge zu haben. 
Icq ist on!


----------



## junkyjerk (20. Oktober 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> BTW: Bald beginnt wieder der Winterpokal.... wer macht mit?



team ist schon gegründet...

@funsportler: ich bin da. kleinere runde bei der kälte ist gut.


----------



## Aitschie (20. Oktober 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> team ist schon gegründet...



Kriegen wir eventuell noch n zweites hin? Ich mache wieder mit!


----------



## kupfermark (20. Oktober 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Kriegen wir eventuell noch n zweites hin? Ich mache wieder mit!



Gegründet heißt nicht, daß es bereits voll ist! 

Soo kalt isses hier ja noch gar nicht, am Funtensee hatte es letzte Nacht immerhin -24°C.

Bin morgen beim N8Ride wahrscheinlich trotzdem dabei,

Gruß
KM


----------



## Funsportler (21. Oktober 2009)

Langsam schieben sich die ersten Sonnenstrahlen durch den Nebel, vielleicht wird es etwas mit dem blauen Himmel später


----------



## dechfrax (21. Oktober 2009)

axx schrieb:


> Nachdem kürzlich die Frage nach guten Nightrider-Lampen aufkam, ein kleiner Tipp:
> 
> Hier gibts einen schicken Nachbau der Lupine Tesla zu kaufen, mit dem kleinen Unterschied, dass der nur 65 EUR statt 300 EUR kostet. Von der Helligkeit dürfte die Lampe mit einer 20W IRC vergleichbar sein. Deutlich heller als die Sigma-Lösungen. Hier der passende Thread dazu. Und hier sind die Lupine-Besitzer am abkotzen


Offensichtlich darf man eine Tesla auch in Deutschland kopieren, nur dauert das Kopieren hierzulande 2 Jahre (glaubt man der Homepage ...): MyTinySun.
Die Ähnlichkeiten im Design und bei den technischen Daten (z.B. 900 Lumen) mit der "Magicshine" sind schon frappierend.


----------



## chickenway-user (21. Oktober 2009)

medc17 schrieb:


> Offensichtlich darf man eine Tesla auch in Deutschland kopieren, nur dauert das Kopieren hierzulande 2 Jahre (glaubt man der Homepage ...): MyTinySun.
> Die Ähnlichkeiten im Design und bei den technischen Daten (z.B. 900 Lumen) mit der "Magicshine" sind schon frappierend.



Und es kostet auch nur 3 mal so viel wie die China-US-Kopie...


----------



## kommando99 (21. Oktober 2009)

Zitat von der Webseite: "Und das bei höchstem Qualitätsanspruch mit *24 Monaten Gewährleistung*[...]"

Ich bin echt beeindruckt. Ein Unternehmen, dass sich an Gesetze hält :x


----------



## DJT (24. Oktober 2009)

Hat morgen evtl. jemand Lust auf Geislingen?


----------



## wurmspecht (24. Oktober 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> Hat morgen evtl. jemand Lust auf Geislingen?


Ich dachte auch schon dran , aber ich kann morgen maximal nur auf eine kleine Nachmittagsrunde. Viel Spaß, wenn Ihr fahrt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (26. Oktober 2009)

Und ich denke an einen Nightride am *Mittwoch*. 

Vorschlag: 
*18:30 anner Brücke*

Freu mich auf Mitfahrer,
Gruß
KM


----------



## Funsportler (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin dabei. Wo solls hingehen ? Etwas früher wäre mir eventuell lieber, später sinken die Temperaturen schon enorm


----------



## bax75 (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin moren auch dabei! Hab schon Rost angesetzt... wird Zeit mal wieder zu Biken!


----------



## Funsportler (27. Oktober 2009)

bax75 schrieb:


> Ich bin moren auch dabei! Hab schon Rost angesetzt... wird Zeit mal wieder zu Biken!


 
Dich haben wir letzte Woche auch vermisst


----------



## bax75 (27. Oktober 2009)

Funsportler schrieb:


> Dich haben wir letzte Woche auch vermisst



Ohhhh - das ist aber nett


----------



## junkyjerk (27. Oktober 2009)

hach kinners, wie schön ist doch das wetter... da werd ich mich morgen wieder zu euch gesellen, aber all zu weit weg sollte es nicht gehen, denn ich hab mal wieder nur mein singlespeed am start. vielleicht mal wieder ne ulmer runde mit verlängerung ins kiesental oder lautertal?


----------



## Funsportler (27. Oktober 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> hach kinners, wie schön ist doch das wetter... da werd ich mich morgen wieder zu euch gesellen, aber all zu weit weg sollte es nicht gehen, denn ich hab mal wieder nur mein singlespeed am start. vielleicht mal wieder ne ulmer runde mit verlängerung ins kiesental oder lautertal?


 
Passt die Gabel immer noch nicht ? Ich wäre auch für so eine Runde, zumal wir erst so spät losfahren.


----------



## junkyjerk (27. Oktober 2009)

Funsportler schrieb:


> Passt die Gabel immer noch nicht ? Ich wäre auch für so eine Runde, zumal wir erst so spät losfahren.



gabel ist zum dritten mal in folge beim service, diesmal direkt zu sram deutschland und nicht wieder zu sportimport. also dann bis morgen, 18:30uhr an der brücke.


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (27. Oktober 2009)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Und ich denke an einen Nightride am *Mittwoch*.
> 
> Vorschlag:
> *18:30 anner Brücke*
> ...


Ich bin auch wieder aus GR zurück und morgen auch dabei!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ich freue mich schon!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsportler (28. Oktober 2009)

Hi Jungs, 

ich fühl mich momentan nicht richtig fit. Sollte ich nicht pünktlich dasein, hab ich mich gegen die Tour entschieden


----------



## axx (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin heut auch mal wieder mit dabei 
Nach wochenlangem Siechtum ist meine Erkältung endlich weg... bin schon fast seit einem Monat nicht mehr auf dem Bike gesessen. 

Bis gleich, ich freu mich schon!!


----------



## kupfermark (28. Oktober 2009)

So, war doch mal wieder nett. Aber wird echt Zeit, daß es wieder kälter wird. Bin mit meinen Winterklamotten ziemlich ins Schwitzen gekommen.


----------



## Funsportler (28. Oktober 2009)

kupfermark schrieb:


> So, war doch mal wieder nett. Aber wird echt Zeit, daß es wieder kälter wird. Bin mit meinen Winterklamotten ziemlich ins Schwitzen gekommen.



Das wird früh genug kälter. Ich musste leider in der Firma noch unerwartet ranglotzen und die Kohlen aus dem Feuer holen, nachdem gestern ein Kollege einen Fehler gemacht hat. Um halb 7 hab ich den Laden erst verlassen. Nächste Woche wieder.


----------



## chickenway-user (29. Oktober 2009)

Hier ist ja kaum noch was los...

War grad ein wenig im Vinschgau. Morgens:






Mittags:





Abends:


----------



## wurmspecht (29. Oktober 2009)

Mensch, Julian, Du kostest ja Deine Poststudienzeit voll aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlusslicht_ul (30. Oktober 2009)

Wer hat morgen Zeit und Lust auf eine kleine Runde, so gegen 13.30?? Wetter soll mochmal ganz ordentlich werden!!


----------



## junkyjerk (30. Oktober 2009)

@chickenwayuser: meine fresse, die fotos in deinem blog sind der hammer. ich bin hin und weg, daumen hoch.


----------



## chickenway-user (31. Oktober 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @chickenwayuser: meine fresse, die fotos in deinem blog sind der hammer. ich bin hin und weg, daumen hoch.



Danke.


----------



## Aitschie (31. Oktober 2009)

@ Julian: wo seid ihr den im Vinschgau gewesen? Wenn ich lese _"Toll war dort, dass wir von den etwa 3800hm die wir gemacht haben (also beim Phillip warens ein paar weniger) rund 3600 auf Singletrails abfahren konnten."_ dann freu ich mich schon aufs nächste Jahr, da werden wir vom Verein ins Vinschgau fahren. Wenn du also noch Geheimtipps hast (gibts die dort überhaupt noch???) her damit!


----------



## wurmspecht (31. Oktober 2009)

Hat morgen noch jemand Lust auf eine kleine Runde ? - Axx und ich wollen uns um 14 Uhr am Hochsträß treffen.


----------



## chickenway-user (31. Oktober 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> @ Julian: wo seid ihr den im Vinschgau gewesen? Wenn ich lese _"Toll war dort, dass wir von den etwa 3800hm die wir gemacht haben (also beim Phillip warens ein paar weniger) rund 3600 auf Singletrails abfahren konnten."_ dann freu ich mich schon aufs nächste Jahr, da werden wir vom Verein ins Vinschgau fahren. Wenn du also noch Geheimtipps hast (gibts die dort überhaupt noch???) her damit!



Wir waren in Latsch. Alles keine Geheimtipps, aber teilweise schon ordentlich knackim, die Trails da.


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (31. Oktober 2009)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Hat morgen noch jemand Lust auf eine kleine Runde ? - Axx und ich wollen uns um 14 Uhr am Hochsträß treffen.


also ich bin auch dabei......nachdem ja heute anscheinend keiner Lust gehabt hat......  !!! bis dann


----------



## chickenway-user (2. November 2009)

Wie schauts eigentlich hier aus mit nem Winterpokalteam?


----------



## Aitschie (3. November 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Wie schauts eigentlich hier aus mit nem Winterpokalteam?


http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/105


----------



## junkyjerk (3. November 2009)

@alpencrosser: kennt ihr den hier? (danke an kupfermark)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (3. November 2009)

erinnert mich aber auch bissl an den hier ...


----------



## Aitschie (3. November 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @alpencrosser: kennt ihr den hier? (danke an kupfermark)




*lol* wie genial ist das denn????!!!! Ich würd sagen, du hast n neues Benutzerbild!!!


----------



## kupfermark (3. November 2009)

Das ist mit www.picnik.com super einfach zu machen. Welche Funktion mir damit noch fehlt ist, Bilder zusammenzuschneiden. Dann hätte ich noch ein paar tote Kühe in den Hintergrund gelegt.


----------



## chickenway-user (3. November 2009)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Das ist mit www.picnik.com super einfach zu machen. Welche Funktion mir damit noch fehlt ist, Bilder zusammenzuschneiden. Dann hätte ich noch ein paar tote Kühe in den Hintergrund gelegt.



Das geht mit Gimp recht einfach...


@Winterpokaler: Sorry, wurde inzwischen schon von einem anderen Team adoptiert und muss euch jetzt leider besiegen


----------



## Juli-D (4. November 2009)

So hab endlich wieder mein Bike und wäre jederzeit bereit für ne tour


----------



## junkyjerk (5. November 2009)

auch mein bike ist wieder einsatzbereit, das hab ich heute auf meinen testfahrten gleich mal ausprobiert und mir den neu entdeckten trail am schloss klingenstein mal mit dem bike angeschaut.


----------



## DJT (5. November 2009)

Hat jemand Lust am Sonntag auf eine nette Tour mit ein paar schönen Trails im Allgäu? (ca.50km, 1700hm)
Hulk und Chicky sind vermutl. auch dabei.
Könnte nur evtl. ein bisschen nass bzw. weiß werden 
http://www.wetter-allgaeu.de/?option=com_weather_manager&task=weather&local=5

Grüße DJT


----------



## junkyjerk (5. November 2009)

sonntag soll das wetter wirklich mies werden, samstag allerdings noch einigermassen gut, vielleicht kriegen wir auch schon samstag ne runde zusammen? ich kann nicht den ganzen tag weg, also lieber hier ne runde...


----------



## chickenway-user (5. November 2009)

Samstag geh ich wandern...



Nächstes Wochenende ist übrigens wieder european outdoor film tour in Ulm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurmspecht (6. November 2009)

Samstag kann ich auch nicht und Sonntag kann ich mich, sofern das Wetter wirklich so wird, allenfalls auf eine kleine Runde aufraffen. Bring Bilder mit, Hebbe, viel Spaß!!!


----------



## kommando99 (6. November 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Nächstes Wochenende ist übrigens wieder european outdoor film tour in Ulm.



Warst Du letztes Jahr auch da? Wollte dieses mal eigentlich wieder hin, nur wie es scheint, habe ich Dienst.. :[


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (6. November 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Nächstes Wochenende ist übrigens wieder european outdoor film tour in Ulm.


was ist dat??


----------



## kommando99 (6. November 2009)

European Outdoor Film Tour. Zusammenschnitt von verschiedenen Outdoor Filmen. Letztes Jahr hab ich es mir eigentlich nur angesehen um ein paar Ausschnitte von Seasons mitzubekommen. Im Prinzip ganz cool, aber am Ende dann doch nur eine Werbeveranstaltung von Mammut&Co. Ich fands richtig lustig, wie 90% der Besucher letztes Jahr extra ihre namenhaften Outdoorjacken und T-Shirts getragen haben :x


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (6. November 2009)

wann und wo genau wird das stattfinden??


----------



## chickenway-user (7. November 2009)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> wann und wo genau wird das stattfinden??




The whole Herbst all over Deutschland (ich zähl da Österreich und die Schweiz einfach mal dazu...).

Freitag um 20 und 23 Uhr hab ich gehört, genaue Termine stehen aber auf der Homepage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (8. November 2009)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Bring Bilder mit, Hebbe, viel Spaß!!!



Tja, nachdem der cwu und ich uns heute früh letztendlich dazu entschlossen hatten die Tour zu fahren, hat er den Zug nicht gekriegt.  
Und einer später wär Zeitmäßig zu spät gewesen. Schade!

Aber hier ein Bild von letzter Woche ....


----------



## Aitschie (8. November 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> Tja, nachdem der cwu und ich uns heute früh letztendlich dazu entschlossen hatten die Tour zu fahren, hat er den Zug nicht gekriegt.



Erst hat man kein Glück und dann kommt auch noch Pech dazu....


----------



## chickenway-user (8. November 2009)

Naja, ich hätt den Zug schon gekriegt, der Fahrkartenautomat wollte mir nur keine Fahrkarte geben. Der andere auch nicht.

Die Tussi am Infostand hat nur gemeint das meine EC-Karte wohl kaputt ist und war ansonsten wenig hilfreich. Bei der Bank funktionierte sie später aber...

Naja, a bissle schade wars schon. Hebbe, tut mir leid das nicht funktioniert hat. Aber es gab auch schon Touren auf die ich mich mehr gefreut hatte...


----------



## DJT (8. November 2009)

Passt schon!
Du bist dafür das nächste mal als Kuchenlieferant vorgemerkt


----------



## chickenway-user (9. November 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> Passt schon!
> Du bist dafür das nächste mal als Kuchenlieferant vorgemerkt




Gestern hatte ich auch schon einen eingepackt... Kirsch-Streusel.


----------



## chorge (10. November 2009)

Hi Jungs!
Wollte mal wieder ne Meldung aus dem AllgÃ¤u machen... 
1. QuÃ¤lt den Mark mal so richtig bei nem Nightride!
2. Kann jemand von euch ne SD-Cam INCL. Helmcam-Modul brauchen? Ich hab eine Samsung VP-X300L, benutze diese aber viel zu selten... Bein Interesse wÃ¼rde ich das Set fÃ¼r 270.-â¬ abgeben! Hier gibt es Infos: http://av.samsung.de/produkte/detail12_specs.aspx?guid=1b4e89b8-3cd2-4373-9515-58f9dd2fc5fb
Bitte jetzt nicht aufregen, dass das Ganze eigentlich in den Verkausfbereich gehÃ¶rt... Wollte halt erstmal bei euch fragen, da man so keinen Versand-Kram am Hals hat - Ulm ist ja immer wieder mal ein Arbeitsziel von mir. Und ich kÃ¶nnte sie im Prinzip ja auch Mark mitgeben...

GrÃ¼Ãe aus dem Nasskalten AllÃ¤u,
JÃ¶rg


----------



## Funsportler (11. November 2009)

Servus, 

ich hab schon fast wieder ein fahrbereites Bike.  Bei meiner Gabel wurden leider ein paar Kleinteile vergessen, die ich erst nächste Woche nachgeschickt bekomme. Daher meine Frage. Besitzt jemand aus Ulm von euch einen sogenannten Air Adapter für Marzocchi Gabeln? Das Teil wird an der ETA Seite in ein versenktes Gewinde eingeschraubt und dient als Adapter für das AV-Ventil.


----------



## bax75 (11. November 2009)

Funsportler schrieb:


> Besitzt jemand aus Ulm von euch einen sogenannten Air Adapter für Marzocchi Gabeln? Das Teil wird an der ETA Seite in ein versenktes Gewinde eingeschraubt und dient als Adapter für das AV-Ventil.



Also meine Marzocchi hat nur auf der nicht-ETA-Seite ein AV-Ventil... sorry


----------



## wurmspecht (11. November 2009)

Ich hab einen, aber den würde ich Dir nur leihen können, weil ich den selber brauche.


----------



## Funsportler (11. November 2009)

bax75 schrieb:


> Also meine Marzocchi hat nur auf der nicht-ETA-Seite ein AV-Ventil... sorry


 
Meine auch nicht! An der Eta Seite sitzt aber zentral auf dem Holm ein kleiner Sechskant, der das Drehmoment des ETA-Hebels überträgt. Direkt neben diesem Sechskant ist in einer Vertiefung ein Gewinde. Der Adapter wird dort eingeschraubt und hat am anderen Ende ein AV Ventil. Das hab ich vorher vielleicht nicht klar genug formuliert 

Das Teil sieht so aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsportler (11. November 2009)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Ich hab einen, aber den würde ich Dir nur leihen können, weil ich den selber brauche.


 

????

Ich schau mir das Setup heute Abend mal an. Mir geht es nur darum überhaupt fahren zu können. Damit will ich eine durchschlagende Gabel etc. verhindern. Noch weiß ich gar nicht, wofür das linke Ventil ist. 
Wenn dann bräuchte ich das Teil nur 2 min. 

Gruß Kilian


----------



## kupfermark (11. November 2009)

Oder Du fragst den hier:[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U01xasUtlvw"]YouTube- Bicycle Repairman[/ame]

Der letzte Teil weckt Urlaubserinnerungen...


----------



## Funsportler (11. November 2009)

Zu geil.   Ich hab mich jetzt schon damit abgefunden mit etwas wenig Vorspannung meine Jungfernfahrt zu machen. Wird dann schon ok sein, sofern ich die restlichen Teile überhaupt bis zum Weekend bekomme.


----------



## chickenway-user (12. November 2009)

Ich kann mich noch dran erinnern wie er aussah. Der blaue Himmel. Damals, früher. Sozusagen als noch alles besser war:


----------



## wurmspecht (12. November 2009)

Funsportler schrieb:


> ????
> Wenn dann bräuchte ich das Teil nur 2 min.



Wegen mir gerne.


----------



## wurmspecht (12. November 2009)

Übrigens hätte ich kurzfristig noch 2 Karten für das EOFT um 20 Uhr morgen,  wer Interesse hat, kann sie gerne haben bzw. sich uns anschließen. , wir sind bis jetzt zu fünft.


----------



## chickenway-user (12. November 2009)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Übrigens hätte ich kurzfristig noch 2 Karten für das EOFT um 20 Uhr morgen,  wer Interesse hat, kann sie gerne haben bzw. sich uns anschließen. , wir sind bis jetzt zu fünft.



Ne Freundin von mir vielleicht... Soll ich mal fragen?


----------



## Funsportler (13. November 2009)

Kommenden Dienstag soll es bis zu 18 Grad haben. Wie schaut es mit einer kleinen Tour aus nach der Arbeit ?


----------



## junkyjerk (13. November 2009)

@wenn ich nicht erst 20:30uhr ausser uni wieder daheim wäre, ich wäre dabei... mach ma foddo von deiner neuen karre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsportler (13. November 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @wenn ich nicht erst 20:30uhr ausser uni wieder daheim wäre, ich wäre dabei... mach ma foddo von deiner neuen karre.


 
Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja ein 2tes Mal nächste Woche. Ich versuch am Weekend mal den aktuellen Stand meiner "Karre" upzuloaden.


----------



## kupfermark (13. November 2009)

Funsportler schrieb:


> Kommenden Dienstag soll es bis zu 18 Grad haben. Wie schaut es mit einer kleinen Tour aus nach der Arbeit ?



Ich wär auch dabei, kann aber nächste Woche nur Mo oder Do. 

Gruß
KM


----------



## chickenway-user (13. November 2009)

Dienstag wär ich wohl dabei. Donnerstag würde wohl auch gehen...

Edit: Vielleicht genieß ich dann aber auch einfach das schöne Wetter und fahr schon tagsüber.


----------



## Juli-D (13. November 2009)

ich wär außer di auch dabei


----------



## dechfrax (13. November 2009)

Ich hab' auf jeden Fall Böcke, wenn ich bis dahin noch halbwegs gesund bin ... Dienstag sollte klappen!


----------



## junkyjerk (14. November 2009)

also dann alle, die dienstag nicht können, wir drehen dann am mittwoch ne runde. hat jeder ne lampe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juli-D (14. November 2009)

so wirds gemacht


----------



## Funsportler (14. November 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @wenn ich nicht erst 20:30uhr ausser uni wieder daheim wäre, ich wäre dabei... mach ma foddo von deiner neuen karre.



Bitteschön! Eigentlich wollte ich heute das ganze Bike fertig haben. Leider wurde ich hier über die Bikeanzeigen etwas verarscht. In der Hoffnung, dass ich das Thema friedlich klären kann, bin ich jetzt wieder auf der Suche nach einem Satz Laufräder, damit ich endlich das neue Bike testen kann. (Der Vorbau ist in der Realität nicht so lang, Details dieser Art muss ich aber bei einer Probefahrt prüfen)

In diesem Sinne gehöre ich kommende Wocheauch der Hardtailfraktion an


----------



## Aitschie (14. November 2009)

Ich hab den Rahmen noch nicht live gesehen aber: Bist du dir sicher, dass die hintere Bremsleitung wirklich so verlegt werden muss? Und die Anlenkung des Umwerfers sieht auch alternativ aus...  

Ist das endgültig???


----------



## Funsportler (14. November 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Ich hab den Rahmen noch nicht live gesehen aber: Bist du dir sicher, dass die hintere Bremsleitung wirklich so verlegt werden muss? Und die Anlenkung des Umwerfers sieht auch alternativ aus...
> 
> Ist das endgültig???



Die hintere Bremsleitung ist noch etwas lang. Die muss ich beizeiten etwas kürzen--daher hinten der Bogen. Der Verlauf stimmt ansonsten. Die Anlenkung des Umwerfers ist auch korrekt!


----------



## Sielmann (14. November 2009)

*HallÃ¶chen Leuts*


...ich bin der Neue. 



  Ich finde es sehr interessant hier in diesem thread und weil ich aus dieser Region kommeâ¦schau ich doch mal Ã¶fters vorbei.

  GruÃ und bis bald  

Sielmann


----------



## wurmspecht (15. November 2009)

medc17 schrieb:


> Ich hab' auf jeden Fall Böcke, wenn ich bis dahin noch halbwegs gesund bin ... Dienstag sollte klappen!



dito, wenn ich bis Dienstag *wieder *halbwegs fit bin und es nicht regnet.


----------



## Funsportler (15. November 2009)

Ich bin gerade so sauer. Hab mir über das Forum einen Laufradsatz ersteigert und wurde übelst verarscht. Anstatt eines aus einem Neurad demontierten Satz inclusive der Reifen, 12 mm steckachsentauglich hinten, bekam ich einen extrem verschlissen Laufradsatz aus einem Big Hit, der zu allem Übel hinten auch noch eine 24 Zoll Felge hat. Desweiteren 10mm Schraubachse mit Konuslager....von der Bereifung fang ich gar nicht erst an  

Dabei hab ich all das in Frage gestellt. Dachte, dass es diesem Forum etwas ehrlicher zugeht. Anbei noch andere Pics meines (laufradfreien) Bikes, auf denen man auch den Verlauf des Umwerfers besser sieht.


----------



## kommando99 (15. November 2009)

Ist ja ********. Hat der Verkäufer Dir vorher (falsche) Bilder geschickt?


----------



## Marcus (17. November 2009)

Hier geht es weiter: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=432679

Viele Gruesse

rikman


----------

